# William and Catherine, Prince and Princess of Wales



## caitlin1214

*Prince William wears bikini for party*


London, Sep 13: Prince William appeared in a bikini after dressing up as a Bond girl for a party at his military academy.

According to contactmusic.com, William came wearing a pale blue swimsuit and a garland of flowers around his neck at the 007 party at the Royal Military Academy. His girlfriend Kate Middleton came as secret agent James Bond, wearing a wetsuit and a toy gun. 

A source said: "All night he (William) pretended to pout like a Bond Girl, while Kate did her impression of Sean Connery. It's not often you get to spend the evening with the future king wearing a bikini."
--- IANS
​


----------



## Bag*Snob

Where's the pic??


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm looking, I'm looking!


----------



## caitlin1214

Dammit! Still can't find it. I PROMISE I'll post it when a picture is released.


----------



## snowbunny

*giggles*


----------



## me_love_purse

would love to see this pic


----------



## bluxcape

yeah, where's the pic.... this should be funny...


----------



## joyfishyu

Pic Pic!


----------



## Irissy

Omg...   I GOTTA see the picture!!


----------



## eyelove

Hmm, I wonder what Prince Charles would have to say about this...


----------



## Baby Boo

me too i love him i wannna see a pic


----------



## whatzerface

You tease!! I clicked on this thread wanting to see the pic! You'd better find it!!


----------



## pinkish_love

oh my god.. thats hilarious!! cant wait to see the picture!! Where are the paparazzi when u need them!


----------



## maria28

that's funny....can't wait to see pics lol


----------



## kathyrose

Lololol!


----------



## Audrey

Lol! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Roo

If this is true, I bet granny was not amused!


----------



## pursemama

whatzerface said:


> You tease!! I clicked on this thread wanting to see the pic! You'd better find it!!


 
 ....me too!


----------



## eyelove

Roo said:


> If this is true, I bet granny was not amused!





But somehow, I could picture Grandpa seeing the humour in it!


----------



## LondonBrat

Hahahaha! Awesome! Such a great sense of humour! I WANT TO SEE PICS!


----------



## bagsnbags

Pics..pics....


Can't wait to see the pics


----------



## peach

Ha ha! Check out what The Sun posted - 
"Mock-up ... how Wills might have looked"


----------



## ggk84

That pic is disturbing!


----------



## sekmeht

would love to see pics...hehehehe


----------



## sekmeht

ok sorry...just saw the pics and that kinda looks gross to me....


----------



## rosieroseanna

*Prince William has split from his girlfriend Kate Middleton.* 

The couple had been under intense media pressure since they met at St Andrews University, Fife, in 2001, BBC royal correspondent Peter Hunt said. 
The prince's move to an army camp in Dorset, and Miss Middleton continuing her life in London, are also said to have put a strain on the relationship. 
Clarence House has not commented on the split. There had been speculation about a possible engagement in recent months. 
BBC royal correspondent Nicholas Witchell said: "It's a surprise, because it had seemed very stable and very steady." 
He said he thought the prince's move to Bovington Camp in Dorset had "a lot to do with the final stages" of the break-up. 






*William's feeling is he's too young to get married*






Duncan Larcombe
The Sun






*A Royal romance flounders* 
*Are media to blame for split?* 


The Sun reported that the couple had seen each other no more than once a week since then. 
"One must suspect, though I don't know that this is absolutely certain, that it is more his decision than hers," said Nicholas Witchell. 
"He has said in the past that he is too young to get married. 
"But I am led to believe that there is no-one else involved and that it is a decision they have come to mutually." 
Duncan Larcombe, the Sun's royal correspondent, told BBC Five Live: "The last person on earth who's going to be pressured by newspaper columnists and television chat shows to get married is Prince William." 





 The prince asked the paparazzi to stop harassing his girlfriend

The Sun said the pair had reached an "amicable agreement" to part. 
Earlier this month, Miss Middleton settled a harassment complaint against the Daily Mirror over a close-up photograph published by the paper. 
At the time of her 25th birthday in January, amid mounting speculation about a possible engagement, a media scrum formed outside Miss Middleton's home. 
And police officers were called to a London nightclub that month to stop photographers getting too close as the couple left the venue. 
Prince William, who is second in line to the throne, appealed for the paparazzi to stop harassing Miss Middleton. 
Her lawyers contacted newspaper editors in 2005 to ask the press to leave her and her family alone. 












*From students to sweethearts* 


They said that photographers had followed her almost every day and night since she had left university. 
William, 24, is an army officer in the Household Cavalry's Blues and Royals. 
Miss Middleton attended the prince's graduation from Sandhurst Military Academy in December. 
It was the first time she had attended such a high-profile event, at which the Queen and other senior royals were present. 
Miss Middleton left her family home in Berkshire on Saturday morning without speaking to the assembled press pack. She works as an accessories buyer for a fashion company


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I'll bet he broke up with her to spare her what his mom went through.


----------



## vintagelove

i must admit i squealed a little when i heard this but i'm a harry girl at  .


----------



## BagAngel

Ah I can imagine just how she is feeling now, poor girl! Unfortunately I expected this with recent stories of him messing with other women. I fear he will just become a cad like his father where women are concerned!


----------



## BagAngel

bagnshoofetish said:


> I'll bet he broke up with her to spare her what his mom went through.


No way bags, if he had wanted to spare her that he would have become engaged to her then she would have had Royal protection. He just wants to play the field now which is fair enough he is still young but he should not have lead her on for so long!


----------



## Stevie Lover

BagAngel said:


> Ah I can imagine just how she is feeling now, poor girl! Unfortunately I expected this with recent stories of him messing with other women. I fear he will just become a cad like his father where women are concerned!


 

I too was expecting this - especially after the shenanigans of taking that girl back to his barracks, what was that all about?


----------



## BagAngel

Stevie Lover said:


> I too was expecting this - especially after the shenanigans of taking that girl back to his barracks, what was that all about?


Oh he was all over her in a club, brought her back to the officers quarters but she said that nothing happened, he was so drunk that he just left her & went to bed.

I heard on news tonight that he has been seen in clubs cuddling girls but always made the excuse that they wanted pics with him - right   

He is obviously just bored with kate but I suppose better dump her than marry her & treat her like s*** like his father did to his poor mother!


----------



## DC-Cutie

***shaking head*** and packing bags, off to get my man    Here I come Wills...


----------



## KaiieCHANEL

I got so annoyed when i was watching the news and they went "NOW THE HEADLINES. Prince William and Kate Middleton have split up we will be going live to London to talk to ...(aGuy) and see the reaction in London and in OTHER news several people have died in iraq" I was like  YOUR SERIOUS?? Show a lil respect. Prince William and Kate splitting isnt Breaking news. wasnt like they were going to marry and she was preggers with twins and he ran away with a guy. Anyway i'm sure they will move on she hated the attention of the media anyway.


----------



## BagAngel

DC-Cutie said:


> ***shaking head*** and packing bags, off to get my man  Here I come Wills...


Back off girl  my daughter has had her eye on this guy for years now & I would be the Queen Mother  now that would have to have some clout at Hermes


----------



## BagAngel

KaiieCHANEL said:


> I got so annoyed when i was watching the news and they went "NOW THE HEADLINES. Prince William and Kate Middleton have split up we will be going live to London to talk to ...(aGuy) and see the reaction in London and in OTHER news several people have died in iraq"


Sad reality of life is that it has become so cheap in this war torn planet that people dying daily now is commonplace & not really all that newsworthy!


----------



## Belini

Not sure how true it is but this is the article

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=274871


----------



## Belini

I'm so dissapointed. I thought i was in with a chance !! LOL


----------



## Prada's Meadow

They make a cute couple. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lara0112

yeah I just read that too. good for them if they are - hey couples experience all sorts of glitches. you never know.


----------



## gwen10

I hope they get back together.  They seem so natural together.


----------



## SollyTia

If the UK media did what they were told to do, and leave the couple alone, they may well stand a chance.

If BP can keep Charles & his :censor: (sorry) out of the public glare, they should do the honorable thing and ensure the media leave William and Kate to get on with their relationship.

Media hounding must haunt the poor Prince totally.


----------



## iluvhandbags

I just read this on msn.com too!  I hope it is true.  I thought that they were such a cute couple.


----------



## purly

Aww, he couldn't stay away! So cute.


----------



## LAltiero85

I think they are cute together.  She is very pretty


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

SollyTia said:


> If the UK media did what they were told to do, and leave the couple alone, they may well stand a chance.
> 
> If BP can keep Charles & his :censor: (sorry) out of the public glare, they should do the honorable thing and ensure the media leave William and Kate to get on with their relationship.
> 
> Media hounding must haunt the poor Prince totally.



I totally agree - why, after everything that has happened, do they continue to hound them.

Why did they keep on pushing them to get married - he is only young, just because he is heir to the throne does not mean that he has to marry the first serious girlfriend he has - OMG let him be a boy first!!!

Let him have a life!


----------



## mj805

i hope they are able to work things out this time around.


----------



## PinkPudding

i hope it's true!


----------



## Baby Boo

i think it is.. our local newspaper annoucned that they were back on


----------



## cutie blueberry

agree with not pushing the young prince to get married so soon,  but they do make a cute couple.


----------



## karo

Whatever makes them happy.
I think they were a cute couple so I would be glad to see them back together.


----------



## MaxHavoc

I never believed they really broke up in the first place.  It wouldn't surprise me if they staged a breakup to get the press off their bakcs for a while.  I wish them much happiness.  I love Kate and think she'd be a perfect Queen someday.  

I do agree that they are both so young and there is no rush for them to marry now though.


----------



## NYCBelle

i like them together.  she seems very down to earth


----------



## irishpandabear

I hope it is true, she appears to be a very sweet uneffected young woman.  I wish them only happiness.


----------



## purly

You know I love her to pieces, but the thing is:

Do they even stand a chance or marriage? I don't think she has any royal blood...

Can someone point me to a more reputable articles confirming whether they are back together? TIA!


----------



## BagAngel

This is great news I was so sorry when they broke up! I hope it works out for them!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Good for them! They make a cute couple.


----------



## TarasBags

i hope it's true!I think they were a cute couple !


----------



## BagAngel

Latest news is they are really back together again, I hope it works out for them!


----------



## caitlin1214

This is an item in this week's People Magazine:

Three months after a very public split, *Prince William* and *Kate Middleton* are quietly and discreetly finding their way back to each other


----------



## caitlin1214

*Report: Prince William back together with girlfriend Kate Middleton *


Fri Jul 6, 6:45 AM 


LONDON (AP) - Prince William has persuaded his former girlfriend Kate Middleton to rekindle their relationship 12 weeks after they split up, a British newspaper reported Friday. 
The Sun newspaper cited an unidentified royal source as saying the couple were "closer than ever." 

"Only after they took a step back did William and Kate have space to examine how they really felt," the source was quoted as saying. 

Middleton on Sunday attended a concert celebrating the life of William's mother, Princess Diana, further fuelling rumours that the couple have reconciled. William's Clarence House office has declined to comment on media reports that the two are back together. 

William, who is second in line to the throne, broke up with Middleton in April as speculation swirled that the two were about to marry. Middleton had been pursued by photographers outside her London home and nightclubs in scenes that drew comparisons to the coverage of Diana. 

"William has persuaded Kate that the problems of dating a future king are a price worth paying," the source was quoted as saying. 

The report prompted bookmaker Ladbrokes to announce it would no longer take bets on who William will marry. After their split, bookies initially put the odds on the couple marrying at 16/1, but the odds eventually improved to a 1/3 chance as more gamblers put their money on Middleton. 

"We thought the pair had split for good," Ladbrokes spokesman Nick Weinberg said, adding the public "clearly had more faith than the bookies."

(http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/britain_prince_william)


----------



## Belini

Prince William is expected to pop the question to on-off girlfriend Kate Middleton soon, with a royal wedding on the 
cards for 2009.
The 25-year-old Prince is believed to be preparing to get engaged once he has finishes his training with the Royal Air Force and Royal Navy late next year, the _Sunday Express_ reported today.
"We will know about an engagement sooner rather than later," unnamed royal sources told the newspaper.
"William will be back in his army uniform after he has finished his stints in the other armed forces."
The Queen and Duke of Edinburgh are believed to be "particularly keen" for their grandson, who is second in line to the throne, to make a decision about marrying Ms Middleton, 25.
"After they split up, William confided to his grandparents that he was not sure if he loved Kate enough," one source told the newspaper.
"Now they are back together, the Queen wants William to do the right thing - either marry the girl or let her go.
"She would rather they broke up for good now than get married only to have it end in divorce in five years' time."


http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/wi...ate-report-says/2007/08/12/1186857335269.html


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

I didn't even know they were back together  

Must be hard for a guy to be under so much pressure and open discussion regarding that darn engagement, kwim?!


----------



## Belini

true, she is so lucky. To be able to marry (maybe) her idol is something not many people get to do!!!!


----------



## naughtymanolo

i don't know, ive never liked her and i wouldn't want her as royalty poor guy with so much pressure on him.although i think he manges better that his brother, both of them dont really seem to want to be royalty, sucks how you cant choose your family


----------



## Leelee

She seems like a lovely person.  Having just finished the "Diana Chronicles" I have even more sympathy for women in the royal family.  There's a lot of pressure.


----------



## keodi

I don't think he should he's too young!


----------



## irishpandabear

Wow, loads of pressure on these 2 young people, I don't envy them for that.  I wish them luck and love!


----------



## LVobsessed415

i think they look great together.


----------



## mariska

naughtymanolo said:


> although i think he manges better that his brother, both of them dont really seem to want to be royalty, sucks how you cant choose your family



 Prince William actually said that he takes being 2nd in line to the throne very seriously. I think it was the Matt Lauer interview.


----------



## BalenciagaLove

Hmm... I know I'm going to be flamesprayed for this... but anyways, here it goes... Sometimes, I wish the royals would do more than just be "royal". They seem to be prisoners in their position. Can't make mistakes, can't be too outrageous, etc... I hope he makes the right choice for himself.


----------



## travelbliss

Well, if he DOES get engaged, I hope it's for the right reason....


----------



## caliprincess

I hope that William listens to his heart rather than his grandmother.  Look what happened when Charles listened to his mom.  Let's hope history doesn't repeat itself and Kate becomes the next Camilla.


----------



## HauteMama

I think 25 is too young to be making a decision and I think it is unfortunate he is being pressured to make a decision at this point. The two of them ought to be able to decide for themselves if they want to be together or apart or on-again-off-again! I, too, hope he doesn't cave to pressure and that Kate doesn't become either the next Camilla or the next Diana!


----------



## ayla

I hope this works out, if they do get engaged - there was tremendous pressure on his father and I hope he does do it for the right reasons.


----------



## sputnik

they're so young and they've already been together for years. she's the only real relationship he's had. it sucks people are pressuring them into marriage before they've experienced life a bit more. why the rush???


----------



## BagAngel

I hope she knows what she is doing. I have read that the Queen thinks she is too headstrong like Princess Diana so I hope they don't make this girls life a misery also.
I think they got back together too soon. William should see a bit more of life first, she has really been his only girlfriend.


----------



## azia

something about her rubs me the wrong way. perhaps the little piece about her in the British Vogue age issue. She seems more the snobby rich kid than the girl-next-door as some have portrayed her. Then again, I can't really judge without knowing her but I hope he finds someone, whoever it is, who seems as level-headed and mature as he is.


----------



## the_forehead

wow, only 25??  that's a bit young. 
but if i were her, i'd snatch him up regardless   lol


----------



## Megs

I used to have the BIGGEST crush on him...


----------



## karo

I really wish them all the best! They're a cute couple.


----------



## Roo

God help that poor girl.


----------



## Belini

I dont feel sorry for her, she's quite high class and knew what she was getting herself in for!!


----------



## twinkle.tink

I think they are a lovely couple, but they are very young and each other's first significant relationship....hard to know if they can last in the long haul.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hoo boy if it's meant to be I hope it works out well for both of them.  I can't imagine the pressure on either of them.  A little OT but I still have an old bumper sticker on my bulletin board which says "Let's Hope he Looks Like Diana."  Thankfully, he does!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Now this is what I was talking about when they first got back together!!!!

Why is it that because he is a Prince, if he goes out with somebody for a while, he is expected to get married to her.

He is a young man - anybody else of his age is allowed to have lots of girlfriends and nobody keeps 'suggesting' that he marry them.

I think the press should just leave them alone to do what they want, and if that is to get married well lovely, but if not - why pressure them into it!


----------



## caitlin1214

*Prince William has incorporated a touching tribute to his late mother in his newly unveiled crest to mark his inauguration into the world's oldest order of chivalry. *


By Andrew Pierce 
Last Updated: 8:10PM BST 22 Jul 2008

The Prince, who last month became the 1,000th Knight of the Garter, has included a small red escallop or sea shell in the centre of the design. 
It is a poignant touch to honour the memory of his mother Diana, Princess of Wales who died in 1997. 
Since the end of the 16th century the scallop has been the symbol of the Spencer family coat of arms and it was also used by the Princess. 
The decision to recognise his mother is a break with tradition as it is highly unusual for members of the Royal Family to include maternal symbols in their heraldic emblems. 
The scallop was included at the insistence of the Prince, 26, who took a keen interest in the design. 
The crest will now be mounted above his seat at St Georges Chapel in Windsor Castle where the Prince was formally appointed to the elite order by the Queen in a ceremony last month. . 
It was carved in lime wood as has been the tradition since the Order was established by Edward III in 1348. 
In medieval times they were worn on top of knights helmets in battle and lime wood was used because it was light, strong and durable. There are several layers of 24 carat gold leaf and they are designed to last 1,000 years. 
Membership of the Order of the Garter is traditionally given to those who have held public office, have contributed to national life or who have served the Queen personally. The Prince has become one of the orders Royal Knight Companions, which recognises his seniority within the royal family. 
The origins of the Order of the Garter, whose symbol is a blue garter worn below the knee, will probably never be known for certain because the earliest records of it were destroyed by fire. 
Ian Brennan, the sculptor from Hampshire who worked on the design for four weeks, said: It is a really nice gesture that Prince William has acknowledged his late mother in the design. It is also fairly unusual in royal circles. 
It is made of lime wood, as is the tradition, and there are several layers of 24 carat gold leaf. They are designed to last 1,000 years. Each crest is unique to each member of the Order of the Garter. 
The three scallop shells on the Spencer family Coat of Arms are in white but Prince Williams is in red to make it stand out on the white band around the lions neck. 
Peter Gwynn-Jones, garter principal King of Arms at the College of Arms, said: It is a welcome innovation to incorporate maternal symbols into the Royal Familys arms and it is something that Prince William and his family wanted to do. 
In the fullness of time, Prince Williams Arms will change as the Prince of Wales shall, but a precedent has been set here that others in the Royal Family may well follow. 
The Order consists of the Queen who is Sovereign of the Order, Prince Charles who automatically became a member when he became the Prince of Wales in 1958, and 24 Knights Companions. 
The Duke of Edinburgh joined the Order in 1947 on his marriage to then Princess Elizabeth, the Princess Royal in 1994 and the Duke of York and the Earl of Wessex in 2006 to mark the Queens 80th birthday. Other members include Baroness Thatcher. 


(http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...am's-tribute-to-Diana,-Princess-of-Wales.html)


----------



## purseinsanity

That's sweet.  Obviously, she was a very loving and involved mother, even though she was in a royal family, and touched her children deeply.


----------



## Roo

I love this!  Thanks for sharing Caitlin!


----------



## karo

He's such a great guy.


----------



## chloe-babe

awww thats a nice touch.


----------



## ada726

He is truly a gentleman. His mother would be so proud...


----------



## Veelyn

Aw. That's so great!


----------



## krisco

his mom would be so proud .


----------



## irishpandabear

Very sweet and dear, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wildorchids

I'm such a sap, that brought tears to my eyes for some reason. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

How sweet! His mom would be so proud of him.


----------



## Jzlyn

Aww. That's very sweet of him!


----------



## Nymph

Sweetness!


----------



## jc2239

so sweet!


----------



## mlbags

_A poignant memory._
_I'm sure Diana is immensely proud of her son right now._


----------



## digby723

I love the royal family and I'm glad that he did this for his mother...it was very sweet of him!


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...illiam-Kate-Middleton-engaged-marry-2011.html






Prince William and Kate Middleton are engaged and will marry next year, Clarence House announced today.

The announcement came after speculation reached fever pitch following a visit by Kate's parents to the Queen's Scottish estate last month.
The invitation was seen as a clear sign that the couple were poised to announce they were marrying and it was revealed today they became engaged in Kenya in October. 

They have been together for eight years and have recently been spending much of their time in north Wales where William is a search and rescue pilot. 

Their wedding, scheduled for 2011, will be the biggest royal event since the wedding of William's mother and father in the 80s. 

Clarence House said: 'The Prince of Wales is delighted to announce the engagement of Prince William to Miss Catherine Middleton. 'The wedding will take place in the Spring or Summer of 2011, in London. Further details about the wedding day will be announced in due course.

'Prince William and Miss Middleton became engaged in October during a private holiday in Kenya. 'Prince William has informed The Queen and other close members of his family. Prince William has also sought the permission of Miss Middleton's father.


'Following the marriage, the couple will live in north Wales, where Prince William will continue to serve with the Royal Air Force.


----------



## jennytalula

OMG! I'm usually not into Royal Families at all, but I practically grew up watching William. So this is nice! I'm so happy for them, I love Kate!


----------



## YSoLovely

About time.


----------



## angelnyc89

Finally!


----------



## Jahpson

congratulations!! Such a cute couple. I hope they will be able to leave this girl alone...this time (doubt it)


----------



## francyFG

They make a very nice couple. I'm happy for them.


----------



## Jeneen

Exciting!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Good for them! Finally!


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Huh, I never realized Kate's actual name is Catherine with a "C". So why is it Kate instead of Cate?

Not that it really matters, just jumped out at me from the article.


----------



## lovely

that wedding will be amazing!!!  cant wait!!!!


----------



## carvedwords

How exciting!!


----------



## Nishi621

I am enamored with the royal family ever since Diana, so, this thrills me! they seem like a very happy, normal couple, I can't wait for the wedding! Congrats to them, let's see the ring


----------



## eggpudding

YSoLovely said:


> About time.



 Yeah, finally! I'm happy for them.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I just looked her up, and she's a commoner. For some reason, I thought she was really rich. Her life is crazy now, but it's about to get very, very crazy. lol.


----------



## twin53

good for them!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

congratulations!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Nice!

...and I'm pretty sure their kids will be cute, too


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I get to wake up at 4:30am for another royal wedding  LOL! I remember watching his parents wedding with my grandma-I was 10 at the time.


----------



## Jahpson

BudgetBeauty said:


> I just looked her up, and she's a commoner. For some reason, I thought she was really rich. Her life is crazy now, but it's about to get very, very crazy. lol.



for real? how did they meet again?


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Well she's not exactly from a poor family

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Middleton


----------



## Coco Belle

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Huh, I never realized Kate's actual name is Catherine with a "C". So why is it Kate instead of Cate?
> 
> Not that it really matters, just jumped out at me from the article.



Yeah, the UK press named her "Kate". She's apparently Catherine to her family and friends. (Guess the press wanted her to fit on headlines a bit better.)

Although to be fair, Kate is the traditional spelling of the nickname, regardless of the spelling of Catherine.


----------



## chantal1922

Congrats! I knew they would get married when they were ready. Sometimes I would feel bad for them with they way the press hounds them.


----------



## chantal1922

Jahpson said:


> for real? how did they meet again?


I heard on the news this morning they met at a college fashion show.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Also, I wish Diana was alive to see this 

Prince William has given Kate his mother's engagement ring per the BBC.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ She would have been so proud and excited.


----------



## Nishi621

BudgetBeauty said:


> I just looked her up, and she's a commoner. For some reason, I thought she was really rich. Her life is crazy now, but it's about to get very, very crazy. lol.




She is not royalty but she is very rich


----------



## Jahpson

isn't that what commoner is? Having money doesn't immediately give you status. Everyone in this forum should know that. ha ha


Personally I like Peter Griffith's label of "norm-ies"


----------



## ByeKitty

Jahpson said:


> for real? how did they meet again?


I heard somewhere her mom really wanted her to meet William, so she enrolled her in the same college, same course, etc...
Not sure how much about it is true.


----------



## conrad18

I was so excited when I heard this on the news this morning!  Congrats to them!


----------



## Megs

I used to think I had a chance with William... I know, I know... but anyhow, this is amazing news! What an absolutely stunning bride she will make


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> About time.


 


This is what I thought too. Congratulations for them both.

After 8 years of dating, she was VERY patient.

I get the feeling that he wanted to be sure and not rush into anything and that he will treat her with more love and respect than his father treated his mother.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

ILoveMyBug said:


> Well she's not exactly from a poor family
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Middleton


 
No, she's not, but she's still very much considered a commoner. And by very, very rich, I meant that I thought she was from a billionaire family. I must have confused her with someone else in that regard.


----------



## Jahpson

ByeKitty said:


> I heard somewhere her mom really wanted her to meet William, so she enrolled her in the same college, same course, etc...
> Not sure how much about it is true.



oh really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ladybug09 said:


> This is what I thought too. Congratulations for them both.
> 
> After 8 years of dating, she was VERY patient.
> 
> I get the feeling that he wanted to be sure and not rush into anything and *that he will treat her with more love and respect than his father treated his mother*.



I think I treated my dog better then Charles treated Diana. But thats a different story and different thread.


----------



## keodi

I wasn't suprised, I when I heard that she will be spending Christmas at Sandringham I figured an engagement announcement will be in the near future. Good for them! hopefully this one is better than the last...


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Interesting comparison article

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-William-engaged-Is-new-Peoples-Princess.html


----------



## Bag*Snob

Any ring pics yet?  Should be this afternoon.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Bag*Snob said:


> Any ring pics yet?  Should be this afternoon.


 William gave her his mother's engagement ring-which is a 18k sapphire surrounded by diamonds.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

It's the same ring Diana had, I don't know how I'd feel about that


----------



## Bag*Snob

mrsadkins9399 said:


> William gave her his mother's engagement ring-which is a 18k sapphire surrounded by diamonds.



Really?? That is a beautiful ring.

ETA:  I don't know how I feel about that since that marriage ended.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

ILoveMyBug said:


> It's the same ring Diana had, I don't know how I'd feel about that


 
Hmmm...that's interesting. It's certainly not unheard of (the tradition of passing down a ring), but considering how badly Charles treated Diana, how there were rumors of infidelity on both sides, etc., I would have thought he'd choose a ring specifically suited for Kate with no history/baggage. Oh well.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

BudgetBeauty said:


> Hmmm...that's interesting. It's certainly not unheard of (the tradition of passing down a ring), but considering how badly Charles treated Diana, how there were rumors of infidelity on both sides, etc., I would have thought he'd choose a ring specifically suited for Kate with no history/baggage. Oh well.



Exactly, and while I do like the sentiment of passing down jewellery, it wasn't a happy marriage at any point


----------



## mrsadkins9399

BudgetBeauty said:


> Hmmm...that's interesting. It's certainly not unheard of (the tradition of passing down a ring), but considering how badly Charles treated Diana, how there were rumors of infidelity on both sides, etc., I would have thought he'd choose a ring specifically suited for Kate with no history/baggage. Oh well.


 
He said he gave it to her because it was his way of making sure his mother didn't miss out on today.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

mrsadkins9399 said:


> He said he gave it to her because it was his way of making sure his mother didn't miss out on today.


 
Interesting. I guess that's a sweet gesture even if it's definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

I would have thought something of Diana's to wear on the wedding day, necklace/bracelet/tiara?
And get a new engagement ring


----------



## jadise

Congrats to them! Now I can start waiting for their wedding, I'm little obsessed with royal weddings


----------



## vuittonprincess

I just LOVE Diana's sapphire... I actually really like the sentiment behind it too.


----------



## chantal1922

mrsadkins9399 said:


> He said he gave it to her because it was his way of making sure his mother didn't miss out on today.


I think that's sweet.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Congrats to them!


----------



## Jahpson

mrsadkins9399 said:


> William gave her his mother's engagement ring-which is a 18k sapphire surrounded by diamonds.





awww


----------



## bisousx

Congratulations to them! Kate is so beautiful... they look lovely together


----------



## keodi

Bag*Snob said:


> Really?? That is a beautiful ring.
> 
> ETA: I don't know how I feel about that since that marriage ended.


 
agreed..


----------



## Jahpson

mrsadkins9399 said:


> He said he gave it to her because it was his way of making sure his mother didn't miss out on today.


----------



## BigBlueSky

The Danish prince and princess are a better looking couple


----------



## fandora

Congrats to Wills and Kate!

LOL Catherine Middleton is no longer Waitey Katie. Now she can make something out of her life.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Very very exciting news!!!!! Ohhhh his mother's ring!!!! so she would not miss out........:cry:


----------



## chantal1922

wow I have never seen  Diana's engagement ring. It is beautiful!


----------



## chantal1922

recent pics of the couple. I like her dress and the ring is tdf!


----------



## Coco Belle

Diana chose that ring for herself and loved it very much. I think it's a lovely sentiment. 

Charles & Diana's marriage wasn't wine and roses of course, but I can't imagine that William wouldn't want his wife to wear his mother's ring. It would seem monstrous not to use it, actually, particularly because she's no longer with them.


----------



## Coco Belle

^ Lordy, Catherine has an amazing figure.


----------



## Jahpson

snazzy suit


----------



## conrad18

chantal1922 said:


> recent pics of the couple. I like her dress and the ring is tdf!


 

Look at that smile, she looks so thrilled. She's probably thinking, "HA! Finally...Waity Kaitie my a**!"


----------



## Encore Hermes

They look great together and she looks unbelievable in that dress!!!


----------



## Jahpson

what is "waity katie"?


----------



## conrad18

Jahpson said:


> what is "waity katie"?


 

It's the nickname that the British press gave Kate Middleton for supposedly just hanging around and waiting on William to put a ring on it for 8 years.


----------



## ByeKitty

She has beautiful hair!!


----------



## cbtg818

Gorgeous! About time he "put a ring on it" !!


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm watching her and William's interview on CNN.com. THey are so cute! William is incredibly  well-spoken and poised....and funny! Kate is sweetly shy, sometimes at a loss for words, and seems a bit overwhelmed by it all....I think she'll do great! She is walking into one of the most high-profile roles in the world -- she'll learn the ropes and earn her stripes in no time.  

It was so neat to see Di's ring on her hand. Made me think back to waking up before dawn all those years ago to watch Diana marry Charles on TV. What an adorable, beautiful young couple!


----------



## iluvmybags

this was reported in this week's US Weekly -- they said they were engaged, but thought a formal announcement would be made in February (I guess traditionally, that's when most engagements are announced )

How exciting -- I have to wonder if their wedding will be as extravagant as his mom and dad's -- I'm sure it will be absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## ellacoach

he gave her his mother's ring! That makes me want to cry. I loved Princess Diana...loved her! I even had a Princess Di cut in the 80's oy vey!!  They make an adorable couple!


----------



## canada's

BudgetBeauty said:


> I just looked her up, and she's a commoner. For some reason, I thought she was really rich. Her life is crazy now, but it's about to get very, very crazy. lol.



she comes from a wealthy family, but they're self-made. though she's not royalty (yet), i've always felt she had a regal air to her with the glossy dark hair, fair skin and strong brows. she's always had that understated elegance to me, which screams we have more money than god.

why are people saying "it's about time!" they met when they were quite young and are both only 28? it's not a carrie/big situation by ANY means. for pete's sake, let them live a little. 

the british news are reporting the wedding may cost up to 40 million dollars! that is going to be insanity.


----------



## sgj99

He gave her Diana's beautiful ring explaining that it (the ring) was very special to him and since Kate is now special to him also she should have the ring (i'm paraphrasing).  How sweet!


----------



## chantal1922

canada's said:


> she comes from a wealthy family, but they're self-made. though she's not royalty (yet), i've always felt she had a regal air to her with the glossy dark hair, fair skin and strong brows. she's always had that understated elegance to me, which screams we have more money than god.
> *
> why are people saying "it's about time!" they met when they were quite young and are both only 28? *it's not a carrie/big situation by ANY means. for pete's sake,* let them live a little*.
> 
> the british news are reporting the wedding may cost up to 40 million dollars! that is going to be insanity.


this!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

canada's said:


> she comes from a wealthy family, but they're self-made. though she's not royalty (yet), i've always felt she had a regal air to her with the glossy dark hair, fair skin and strong brows. she's always had that understated elegance to me, which screams we have more money than god.
> 
> *why are people saying "it's about time!" they met when they were quite young and are both only 28?* it's not a carrie/big situation by ANY means. for pete's sake, let them live a little.
> 
> the british news are reporting the wedding may cost up to 40 million dollars! that is going to be insanity.


 
Isn't that considered a long time by royal standards? I thought most royal engagements happened in less than two years.

Regardless, good for William for trusting his gut and waiting until he was sure.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

BudgetBeauty said:


> Isn't that considered a long time by royal standards? I thought most royal engagements happened in less than two years.
> 
> Regardless, good for William for trusting his gut and waiting until he was sure.



I am not surprised because of what he saw and went through with his parents.


----------



## Nishi621

mrsadkins9399 said:


> William gave her his mother's engagement ring-which is a 18k sapphire surrounded by diamonds.




Really? I'm not sure how I feel about that.........................


----------



## Jahpson

sgj99 said:


> He gave her Diana's beautiful ring explaining that it (the ring) was very special to him and since Kate is now special to him also she should have the ring (i'm paraphrasing).  How sweet!



I agree. That ring graced his mother's finger[even if the marriage didn't work out, thats still his mother and father] and obviously he praised and adored his mother, so it only makes sense to give it to the woman that you praise and adore...your girl. I think its sweet and romantic.


----------



## keodi

BudgetBeauty said:


> *Isn't that considered a long time by royal standards? I thought most royal engagements happened in less than two years.*
> 
> Regardless, good for William for trusting his gut and waiting until he was sure.


 
I was thinking the same thing, it didn't take that long for the couple in question to be engaged and get married, so maybe that's where the press got the idea of the nickname? I agree with you for him taking time to make sure though..


----------



## Nishi621

You also have to remember that they were very young when they met and William is a different type of royal than from years past. I mean, not a lot of people get married nowadays at 22, it still happens, but not a lot.


----------



## chantal1922

I'm glad they took their time and got engaged when they were ready. I watched a snippet of the interview on cnn. They are too cute and look so happy.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bag*Snob said:


> Any ring pics yet? Should be this afternoon.


 it's on the main CNN.com page.


----------



## Ladybug09

ILoveMyBug said:


> Interesting comparison article
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-William-engaged-Is-new-Peoples-Princess.html


 

I didn't like this article. She is a different person and it's not fair to compare the two. They aren't twins and even TWINS have different personalities.


----------



## gsmom

Vanity Fair did an indepth piece about the course of their relationship:

http://www.vanityfair.com/society/features/2010/12/william-and-kate-201012


----------



## Jahpson

Ladybug09 said:


> I didn't like this article. She is a different person and it's not fair to compare the two. They aren't twins and even TWINS have different personalities.



and this will probably be the beginning unfortunately.


----------



## KristyDarling

I really hope the media will leave them alone to the extent possible. I know the media has their jobs to do, but hopefully they will respect any requests for privacy.


----------



## tweegy

I call pregnancy!!!! j/k  


This wedding will no doubt be INSANE!! Congrates to them!! cue the 24/7 wedding news ugh!


----------



## pmburk

I think they're a lovely couple - they both seem very "real" and down to earth, much moreso than the previous generations of royals. I can see why the comparisons between her and Diana are being tossed around - she's a "commoner" and so was Diana, but I think Kate's her own person, and I'll be interested to see what she brings to the table. As a child, I practically idolized Diana - had the haircut, got up at like 4 AM to watch the wedding.

In other news, I cannot WAIT to see pics from this wedding! The dress, the cake!


----------



## LADC_chick

Congratulations to them! I didn't realize they had been dating for so long.

I used to think that Prince William was really cute, but for some reason, in more recent years, he's started to resemble his father (where during Prince William's teen years and early 20s, he looked more like Diana). Sorry to say, but looking like Prince Charles is not so good.


----------



## MinnyMoe

Too excited about this!! I remember watching Diana's wedding to Charles.


----------



## exotikittenx

Yay!  Can't wait to see a royal wedding.    Congrats to them!

On another note, I find it terrible that people are criticizing his choice of giving Kate his mother's ring.  It's sad that people are saying it's creepy or wrong, and so forth.

It's his choice, it's no one else's business but his own.  It is a beautiful ring, and it has special meaning to him.  And really, it's a ring.  People need to move forward... To say that ring brings up negative emotions is absurd.  If it's fine for Prince William and Kate, that is all that matters.  I find it insulting to Princess Diana to say it was wrong of him to give her his mother's ring.  I'm glad to see her memory carried on.

Should we just get rid of all the antique jewelry out there just because the original owner is no longer around?  Not hand down heirlooms that hold beautiful memories?  People need to get over it and turn it into something positive, which it really should be.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Exciting news -- such a lucky girl! I'm sure she is the envy of millions of young ladies around the world. I hope that the paparazzi will leave her alone and won't hound her like they did to Diana. It would be great if they televise the wedding. I was 10 or 11 when Diana and Charles got married and I remember it vividly.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mrsadkins9399 said:


> William gave her his mother's engagement ring-which is a 18k sapphire surrounded by diamonds.



Wow! I remember that ring... it is gorgeous! I'm sure every mother wants their daughter to marry well. Kate really hit the jackpot!


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Beautiful couple!  She is a very lucky gal, and he is very lucky to have found someone intelligent, beautiful, and kind. I wish them the best!


----------



## bisousx

LADC_chick said:


> Congratulations to them! I didn't realize they had been dating for so long.
> 
> I used to think that Prince William was really cute, but for some reason, in more recent years, he's started to resemble his father (where during Prince William's teen years and early 20s, he looked more like Diana). Sorry to say, but looking like Prince Charles is not so good.



Lol... I'm definitely more of a Prince Harry type of girl myself


----------



## CCfor C

Oh...William is such a doll! I've watched him since he was a baby...so wish like everyone else his mom could see him...he looks just like her.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

BudgetBeauty said:


> Hmmm...that's interesting. It's certainly not unheard of (the tradition of passing down a ring), but considering how badly Charles treated Diana, how there were rumors of infidelity on both sides, etc., I would have thought he'd choose a ring specifically suited for Kate with no history/baggage. Oh well.



ITA...I love the idea of William passing on his mother's ring, but perhaps not as the THE engagement ring that she will wear on her finger every day of her life.


----------



## Northergirl

Jahpson said:


> for real? how did they meet again?


 
Here's some info from their first interview...


http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts...ice-as-the-Royal-couple-give-first-interview/


----------



## ByeKitty

exotikittenx said:


> Yay!  Can't wait to see a royal wedding.    Congrats to them!
> 
> On another note, I find it terrible that people are criticizing his choice of giving Kate his mother's ring.  It's sad that people are saying it's creepy or wrong, and so forth.
> 
> It's his choice, it's no one else's business but his own.  It is a beautiful ring, and it has special meaning to him.  And really, it's a ring.  People need to move forward... To say that ring brings up negative emotions is absurd.  If it's fine for Prince William and Kate, that is all that matters.  I find it insulting to Princess Diana to say it was wrong of him to give her his mother's ring.  I'm glad to see her memory carried on.
> 
> Should we just get rid of all the antique jewelry out there just because the original owner is no longer around?  Not hand down heirlooms that hold beautiful memories?  People need to get over it and turn it into something positive, which it really should be.



Thank you!!
I like the idea of giving the ring to Kate.


----------



## Northergirl

exotikittenx said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see a royal wedding.  Congrats to them!
> 
> On another note, I find it terrible that people are criticizing his choice of giving Kate his mother's ring. It's sad that people are saying it's creepy or wrong, and so forth.
> 
> It's his choice, it's no one else's business but his own. It is a beautiful ring, and it has special meaning to him. And really, it's a ring. People need to move forward... To say that ring brings up negative emotions is absurd. If it's fine for Prince William and Kate, that is all that matters. I find it insulting to Princess Diana to say it was wrong of him to give her his mother's ring. I'm glad to see her memory carried on.
> 
> Should we just get rid of all the antique jewelry out there just because the original owner is no longer around? Not hand down heirlooms that hold beautiful memories? People need to get over it and turn it into something positive, which it really should be.


 
I agree with your post 100%. I personally think that it's wonderful he gave Kate his mother's engagement ring. It his business and no one else's. Any time I've read an interview with William he "always" spoke of his mother with tons of love and respect. 
I do feel when William becomes king he will finally take the royal family into the 20th century. Here's wishing love, health and happiness to William and Kate, and I'm certain Diana is looking upon them with tons of love.
I'm looking forward to watching the wedding next year.


----------



## amber11

I'm so excited for these two!!! 

i think its so admirable as well that they waited till they were ready to begin their life (at the old age of 28   ... she sure has a lot to be prepared for...

and i remember a quote from her when someone asked her if she felt lucky to be with prince william, and she said he should feel lucky to be with me!

i love that, no wonder he fell in love with her.. a strong educated independent women who can take on a life in a fishbowl

and i love that he gave her his mother's ring, it is a great way to tie in the memory of his mom since she can't be there in person


----------



## amber11

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iddleton-engagement-We-want-start-family.html

great article with their recent interviews


----------



## Sarahs12

Thanks for the interview!


----------



## joyeaux

I had to pop in this thread... I actually attended St. Andrews as a postgrad the while William (and Kate) were there. It's a _very_ small town so it was common to see them, but for the most part they were left alone and treated semi-normally. (William sightings always were very exciting for this American girl though  ) I actually passed their flat every day  on my way to class.

 I remember one of my best friends sending me a People magazine clip with Kate strutting down a runway and my friend had written something along the lines of "_You better get to him before this girl does!_" 

It wasn't too uncommon to hear my friends say they had seen William at a local bar, or playing soccer. I was SO pumped because about 3 days before coming home to the US I was taking movies of literally every square inch of St. Andrews including a car ride back from another local town with friends, and somehow I ended up catching William on film walking somewhere with his bodyguard several feet in front of him. You would think I'd won the lottery, I almost have a heart attack in that movie clip! And I was actually approached later by someone wanting to buy the tape (literally-- it was THREE SECONDS of William walking) and sell it to the papers. I kept it for my personal archives 

Anyway, I am so glad for both of them. I will definitely be totally into all the Wills-Kate wedding hype. I'm "that girl."


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Huh, according to the Daily Mail, Prince Harry actually picked Diana's engagement ring to keep after she died while William picked her watch. I wonder why William had it now. Maybe it was actually willed to him but they didn't know it at the time? Maybe he asked Harry for it? Maybe he sneaked into Harry room and stole it, hee! Okay, probably not. 

Daily Mail article on the ring


----------



## GirlieShoppe

joyeaux said:


> I had to pop in this thread... I actually attended St. Andrews as a postgrad the while William (and Kate) were there. It's a _very_ small town so it was common to see the, but for the most part they were left alone and treated semi-normally. (William sightings always were very exciting for this American girl  ) I actually passed their flat every day  on my way to class.
> 
> I remember one of my best friends sending me a People magazine clip with Kate strutting down a runway and my friend had written something along the lines of "_You better get to him before this girl does!_"
> 
> It wasn't too uncommon to hear my friends say they had seen William at a local bar, or playing soccer. I was SO pumped because about 3 days before coming home to the US I was taking movies of literally every square inch of St. Andrews including a car ride back from another local town with friends, and somehow I ended up catching William on film walking somewhere with his bodyguard several feet in front of him. You would think I'd won the lottery, I almost have a heart attack in that movie clip! And I was actually approached later by someone wanting to buy the tape (literally-- it was THREE SECONDS of William walking) and sell it to the papers. I kept it for my personal archives
> 
> Anyway, I am so glad for both of them. I will definitely be totally into all the Wills-Kate wedding hype. I'm "that girl."



Cool story, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Jahpson said:


> awww


 

*heavy sigh* I so miss hearing what mischief she's up to.

Congrats to the newly engaged couple!


----------



## joyeaux

HermesNewbie said:


> Cool story, thanks for sharing!!



Glad to! St. Andrews is an amazing place and the fact that William was there then too (and that the town is teeny) made it that much more of an exciting experience.

Oh, and don't think my mom didn't in all seriousness tell me to "go find that boy, and see if y'all hit it off." It had nothing to do with me, more with her wanting to be the future Queen Mum ush:


----------



## Encore Hermes

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Huh, according to the Daily Mail, Prince Harry actually picked Diana's engagement ring to keep after she died while William picked her watch. I wonder why William had it now. Maybe it was actually willed to him but they didn't know it at the time? Maybe he asked Harry for it? Maybe he sneaked into Harry room and stole it, hee! Okay, probably not.
> 
> Daily Mail article on the ring


 
(So much reported today I can't remember the article but....)It was reported that after the death of Diana the two sons went to her apartment and William chose the Cartier tank watch that his mother taught him how to tell time with and Harry chose the sapphire ring. Harry chose to give the ring to William to give to Kate because he (Harry) felt that his mother would have liked that ring given to the woman who would eventually become Queen.


----------



## Pinkified J

I'm so happy for them! 
I was so moved when he gave his mother's engagement ring to her!
Wanting his mother to be apart of it somehow.. How sweet..


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'm so happy for them; it's a beautiful ring & I love the sentiment behind it.  I wish them the best!!*~*


----------



## bnjj

There was a special shown here (Canada) this past weekend of their courtship from the beginning to present day.  It was interesting.


----------



## MarieG

Yey!


----------



## pinkpolo

Yay, congrats to Waity Katie. Those 9 years of hard work finally paid off!


----------



## Charlie

Encore Hermes said:


> (So much reported today I can't remember the article but....)It was reported that after the death of Diana the two sons went to her apartment and William chose the Cartier tank watch that his mother taught him how to tell time with and Harry chose the sapphire ring. Harry chose to give the ring to William to give to Kate because he (Harry) felt that his mother would have liked that ring given to the woman who would eventually become Queen.



Awww, What a good brother


----------



## hugable

What wonderful news for the happy couple.  The ring sentiment is so touching!


----------



## iluvmybags

Somewhere I read that William was quoted as saying that since his mother is no longer with them, by giving Kate her ring as her engagement ring, he feels that she's somehow part of this whole experience.  I'm sure there will be other "tributes" to his mother tied into the wedding, so that she continues to be a part of his new life. 

I think it's very touching and sweet.  He obviously is very deeply in love with this woman to give her something that was/is very symbolic of his mother


----------



## nmlondon

This morning the usual morning programmes I watch - BBC breakfast and ITV's daybreak wouldnt stop talking about the royal engagement - everyone is so excitied. We recordered their intrerview on ITV yesterday so that I can watch it later on today.  

I totally second the opinion of those who say they were very young when they met the first time and people dont usually get married that young these days, so it


----------



## xlovely

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Huh, according to the Daily Mail, Prince Harry actually picked Diana's engagement ring to keep after she died while William picked her watch. I wonder why William had it now. Maybe it was actually willed to him but they didn't know it at the time? Maybe he asked Harry for it? *Maybe he sneaked into Harry room and stole it, hee! Okay, probably not. *
> 
> Daily Mail article on the ring



You are so cute!
Congratulations to them


----------



## conrad18

joyeaux said:


> I had to pop in this thread... I actually attended St. Andrews as a postgrad the while William (and Kate) were there. It's a _very_ small town so it was common to see them, but for the most part they were left alone and treated semi-normally. (William sightings always were very exciting for this American girl though  ) I actually passed their flat every day on my way to class.
> 
> I remember one of my best friends sending me a People magazine clip with Kate strutting down a runway and my friend had written something along the lines of "_You better get to him before this girl does!_"
> 
> It wasn't too uncommon to hear my friends say they had seen William at a local bar, or playing soccer. I was SO pumped because about 3 days before coming home to the US I was taking movies of literally every square inch of St. Andrews including a car ride back from another local town with friends, and somehow I ended up catching William on film walking somewhere with his bodyguard several feet in front of him. You would think I'd won the lottery, I almost have a heart attack in that movie clip! And I was actually approached later by someone wanting to buy the tape (literally-- it was THREE SECONDS of William walking) and sell it to the papers. I kept it for my personal archives
> 
> Anyway, I am so glad for both of them. I will definitely be totally into all the Wills-Kate wedding hype. I'm "that girl."


 


That's a pretty cool story, thanks for sharing!  How did he look in person? I think he's pretty tall right?


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

I'm so thrilled for them! I'm glad they're so happy! I wonder who will design the dress?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i just heard the date on gma (but im still a little sleepy) Friday July 8th 2011

i was def sleeping- this isnt the date.  lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

all I know is that they have a set of very loyal and private friends, because apparently few knew about the engagement, but none spoke of it to the press.  That's what you call friendship.

Congrats to them...


----------



## kcf68

I for one am glad that they waited because they got to know each other very well in the last 8 years and they decided that they were meant to be together unlike some royal marriages.   Plus they are a little older!  May they find happiness forever...


----------



## joyeaux

conrad18 said:


> That's a pretty cool story, thanks for sharing!  How did he look in person? I think he's pretty tall right?



He is... tall and lean. He had a baseball cap on and was wearing jeans. I probably would have just thought he was another student if there hadn't been the policeman walking ahead of him. You should hear my reaction as I'm videotaping... straight out of "I Love Lucy" with the celebrity sighting. I'm really glad the windows were up in the car


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Northergirl said:


> Here's some info from their first interview...
> 
> 
> http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts...ice-as-the-Royal-couple-give-first-interview/


 
Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.

Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I've read here about people thinking it took a long time and the thoughts on him giving us his mother's ring and I think that it took a while because they were young and wanted to live a little first and I'm sure that William wanted to make sure that Kate was happy and knew what she was getting herself in to, I think he's been slowly preparing her for all the attention and royal life.  Also, it's only a longer time than other royals because their partners are normally chosen for them so it's all very quick.

Everybody has learnt from the mistakes of the past and let William get on with it! 

Also, I think it's a lovely thought to give her Diana's ring and I'm sure they spoke about whether she would be happy to wear it or not!


----------



## Jahpson

BudgetBeauty said:


> Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?



oh goodness, please don't tell me this was a Akeem/Imani situation (coming to america) lol


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Jahpson said:


> oh goodness, please don't tell me this was a Akeem/Imani situation (coming to america) lol


 
What kind of music do you like?
Whatever you like... *hops on one foot while barking like a dog*


----------



## chantal1922

Encore Hermes said:


> (So much reported today I can't remember the article but....)It was reported that after the death of Diana the two sons went to her apartment and William chose the Cartier tank watch that his mother taught him how to tell time with and Harry chose the sapphire ring. Harry chose to give the ring to William to give to Kate because he (Harry) felt that his mother would have liked that ring given to the woman who would eventually become Queen.


That is sweet. I am so pumped for this wedding!


DC-Cutie said:


> all I know is that they have a set of very loyal and private friends, because apparently few knew about the engagement, but none spoke of it to the press.  That's what you call friendship.
> 
> Congrats to them...


They must have very loyal friends. I am glad William and Kate got to announce the engagement when they were ready.



Jahpson said:


> oh goodness, please don't tell me this was a Akeem/Imani situation (coming to america) lol


lol


----------



## Nishi621

Encore Hermes said:


> (So much reported today I can't remember the article but....)It was reported that after the death of Diana the two sons went to her apartment and William chose the Cartier tank watch that his mother taught him how to tell time with and Harry chose the sapphire ring. Harry chose to give the ring to William to give to Kate because he (Harry) felt that his mother would have liked that ring given to the woman who would eventually become Queen.




Well, if that is true, then it is a very touching story all the way around. the boys choosing certain jewelry when their mom first died and harry giving the ring to his brother because he felt that Diana would have wanted it that way, very sweet


----------



## Coco Belle

BudgetBeauty said:


> Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?



I just can't imagine that it is true. Seriously... can you imagine what it's like to be that famous... people are constantly trying to "be your friend" so they can get in on your paparazzi pix and ride on your fame. 

There's just no WAY I can imagine William (or any royal of his rank) being able to take someone like that seriously. He _must _be super-sensitive to "fakeness". And it would send him running screaming for the hills if he sensed it in someone (imo).


----------



## Ladybug09

pmburk said:


> I think they're a lovely couple - they both seem very "real" and down to earth, much moreso than the previous generations of royals. I can see why the comparisons between her and Diana are being tossed around - she's a "commoner" and so was Diana, but I think Kate's her own person, and I'll be interested to see what she brings to the table. As a child, I practically idolized Diana - had the haircut, got up at like 4 AM to watch the wedding.
> 
> In other news, I cannot WAIT to see pics from this wedding! The dress, the cake!


 
Diana was the Daughter of an Earl and she also had other relatives who were in the royal court. She was not a royal, but she was not a commoner.


----------



## Ladybug09

HermesNewbie said:


> Exciting news -- *such a lucky girl! I'm sure she is the envy of millions of young ladies around the world*. I hope that the paparazzi will leave her alone and won't hound her like they did to Diana. It would be great if they televise the wedding. I was 10 or 11 when Diana and Charles got married and I remember it vividly.


 

Why??? Just because he's a royal? He's a man just like anyone else. I hope that they have a better marriage than his parents. I think they will.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Going back to the ring again, a poster on a blog I was reading this morning brought up the fact that due to the recession and the fact that the British government is implementing a lot of cutbacks and austerity measures, a brand new expensive engagement ring could have been a very bad PR move right now, even though it would have presumably been bought with William's private funds and not government money. So it probably had to be a ring already owned by the family anyway. 

That said, I do think William is genuine in wanting to inlcude Diana in the engagement in this way, which is why it's her ring and not a random one from the family vault.


----------



## Ladybug09

BudgetBeauty said:


> Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?


 
Wow, this would NOT be a good thing! But women have been known to do so.

I wonder if her parents told her to keep hanging on...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> Why??? Just because he's a royal? He's a man just like anyone else.


 
lol! I don't envy her at all. I never crushed on Will like some of my friends when I was kid. Nothing about him or his family appealed to me.


----------



## hazeltt

It is like a little's girl's dream/fantasy come true! So happy for her!


----------



## katran26

BudgetBeauty said:


> Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?



wow...I really hope that isn't true...but if it is, it's just kind of sad


----------



## DC-Cutie

hazeltt said:


> It is like a little's girl's dream/fantasy come true! So happy for her!



it was Dianna's, too..  We see how her fairy tale ended - in divorce..


----------



## Avril

I'm SO happy for them!  And I think it is a lovely thought that he gave her his mom's ring, it's so sweet 

I also think it is horrible for the press to label her as "waity Katie", I mean they were going out 8 years.  Just because they are famous, why should that have to mean that they get engaged within five minutes of meeting each other?  Normal people can take that long or even longer to get engaged .... 

Anyway congrats to them, they make a beautiful and gorgeous couple  Can't wait for the wedding!   Loved her blue Issa dress that she wore for the engagement interview, it's stunning


----------



## Sabine

BudgetBeauty said:


> Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?



I don't know about Kate but i know of another princes that did the same thing


----------



## canada's

BudgetBeauty said:


> Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?



i don't buy this for a minute. schemes like this do not end in a proposal. the british press is very catty, so please don't believe everything you read. they're ruthless.

i read she's the first commoner to enter the royal family in 350 years. that is very cool imho.

i did not think this engagement would matter to me in the slightest, but i am really buying into the hype.


----------



## Jahpson

wasn't Diana a "commoner"?


----------



## Odette

Diana is of royal descent - she is the descendant of King Charles II.  The Spencer family has been close to the monarchy for a long time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Diana


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Jahpson said:


> wasn't Diana a "commoner"?



No, she came from an aristocratic family


----------



## Jahpson

thnx!


----------



## bisousx

canada's said:


> i don't buy this for a minute. schemes like this do not end in a proposal. *the british press is very catty, so please don't believe everything you read. they're ruthless.*
> 
> i read she's the first commoner to enter the royal family in 350 years. that is very cool imho.
> 
> i did not think this engagement would matter to me in the slightest, but i am really buying into the hype.



I've heard the US media is wayyyy more tame than the British press. What an awful way to be portrayed ... but... if it's true, that's a bit creepy of Kate's mom


----------



## Jahpson

so the coverage begins

Now that Prince William and Kate Middleton are officially engaged, the fashion world is abuzz with speculation as to who will get to design the future princesss dress. 

Will Middletons favorite designer, Daniella Issa Helayel, have a shot at creating the gown? British oddsmakers Ladsbroke certainly seem to think so, tapping the Brazilian founder of the Issa fashion label as the 3-to-1 favorite to get the nod. This comes after Middleton, 28, wore a stunning blue dress tailor-made by Helayel to the wedding of Williams friend Harry Meade last month, as well as selecting one of her designs for her first official photos as royal fiancée! 







Stella McCartney is seen as the next likeliest choice, at odds of 4-to-1, followed by other British designers Julien Macdonald (6-to-1), Vivienne Westwood (8-to-1), John Galliano (14-to-1) and Paul Smith (16-to-1). Grouped together at 20-to-1 odds are Giorgio Armani, Vera Wang and Versace. 

As is traditional, the broker is also offering some less-than-serious wagering options, dangling 1000-to-1 odds that Middleton will wear a tracksuit or shellsuit in front of the billions of admirers on her special day. Tell us: Who do you think will design Kate Middletons wedding dress? Vote below! Tim Nudd

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2010/11/16/who-will-design-kate-middletons-wedding-dress/


----------



## katran26

I think it would be wonderful if she wore something by the late Alexander McQueen...


----------



## Jahpson

Don't flame me, but doesn't she look like Lauren Conrad??


----------



## chantal1922

she looks good in blue.


----------



## canada's

if someone finds a knockoff of the blue issa dress kate wore to the press announcement please let me know! it is such a great go-to shape and the issa one was way overpriced (for me, not for a queen-to-be!). 

i would have loved to have seen what mcqueen would have done for her. i don't think it will be stella mccartney.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

canada's said:


> i don't buy this for a minute. schemes like this do not end in a proposal. the british press is very catty, so please don't believe everything you read. they're ruthless.
> 
> i read she's the first commoner to enter the royal family in 350 years. that is very cool imho.
> 
> i did not think this engagement would matter to me in the slightest, but i am really buying into the hype.


 
First commoner to marry the heir to the throne in 350 years - there are other commoners who have joined the Royal Family - Princess Margaret's husband, Princess Anne's husband, Fergie, etc. The last commoner to marry the heir was Anne Hyde, who was married to James II in 1659. Anne died before James inherited the throne though, so she was never queen.


----------



## canada's

^^^
thank you wikipedia.


----------



## Jahpson

*dead*


----------



## Ladybug09

Jahpson said:


> wasn't Diana a "commoner"?


 

I've already posted. Her father was an Earl, the title now her brother holds. And she has other family members who were in the royal courts.

She was Lady Diana when she met Charles (the lying cheating dog!) ahem.


----------



## Jahpson

yes, and some TPF's were also nice enough to put me in the light LOL


----------



## everything posh

Congrats to both of them and I wish them a lifetime of happiness and love. I think it was very touching that he gave Kate his mom's ring. They look so happy and very much in love!! What a beautiful couple!


----------



## bisousx

Jahpson said:


> Don't flame me, but doesn't she look like Lauren Conrad??



Just my opinion but I think Kate is much more beautiful... not sure why. I def see a resemblance lol


----------



## tweegy

Jahpson said:


> Don't flame me, but doesn't she look like Lauren Conrad??


She looks lohan-ish also eh?


----------



## nvchampagne

They look great together, and it's a good idea that they waited so long, just to make sure.  On another note, hope the Government give us all the day off to celebrate!!!


----------



## solange

chantal1922 said:


> she looks good in blue.



I  blue


----------



## Odette

I think she's very pretty and in all the interviews I've seen with her, she's soft-spoken and seems to understand exactly what she's getting herself into.  And I think William has definitely seen how the press treated his mother so he wanted to make sure Kate was well-aware before they decided to marry.

I'm totally in love with this couple right now!


----------



## savvy23

^^ Totally agree.  I also think she has WAY MORE class than LC or a Lohan to garnish any comparisons.  Just in the way she dresses, the way she holds herself.  Class and that will never change!

sidenote:  Odette are you a gymnast in Chicago or work for a gymnastics club?


----------



## Jahpson

i didnt say they could be related. damn! Or that one is like the other personality wise. I said their features are kind of similar. wow


----------



## pollinilove

i read that the tax payersmay pay for the wedding why ? most people pay for there own wedding


----------



## purseprincess32

I'm happy for them and I can't wait to see her wedding dress and all her outfits leading up to the big day.


----------



## Odette

savvy23 said:


> ^^ Totally agree.  I also think she has WAY MORE class than LC or a Lohan to garnish any comparisons.  Just in the way she dresses, the way she holds herself.  Class and that will never change!
> 
> sidenote:  Odette are you a gymnast in Chicago or work for a gymnastics club?



I do gymnastics for fun at a gym in Chicago.



pollinilove said:


> i read that the tax payersmay pay for the wedding why ? most people pay for there own wedding



The taxpayers may end up paying for all the security (all the high-profile people as guests of the wedding), the cleanup of the city area around the wedding before and after, etc.  I think they said that Diana's wedding in 1981 was something like 40,000 pounds just for cleanup after the event.  The royal family and her family will be paying for stuff like the dress, reception, etc.


----------



## iluvmybags

HermesNewbie said:


> Exciting news --* such a lucky girl! I'm sure she is the envy of millions of young ladies around the world.* I hope that the paparazzi will leave her alone and won't hound her like they did to Diana. It would be great if they televise the wedding. I was 10 or 11 when Diana and Charles got married and I remember it vividly.





Ladybug09 said:


> Why??? Just because he's a royal? He's a man just like anyone else. I hope that they have a better marriage than his parents. I think they will.



didn't the media hype William as the most eligible bachelor in Great Britain for a while?  I think that lots of young girls dream of finding their own "Prince Charming" and having a fairy tale wedding.  What little girl doesn't dream of being Cinderella some day?  I think in that sense, that a lot of girls could be envious of Kate right now -- while they're searching for their own Prince Charming and dreaming about their own nuptials, Kate is living the fairy tale, and will become a REAL Princess (altho her title has yet to be announced - I heard that she may be referred to as Duchess Katherine rather than Princess) - she'll have the dress, the horse-drawn carriage, the castle, the trumpets -- the "fairy tale" will actually come to life for her.


----------



## xikry5talix

Awww, I'm very happy for them. I just watched a special on TV about them earlier tonight. Although she is not royalty (yet) she looks quite regal already! Best of luck to them!


----------



## nillacobain

Congrats to them! Is there a date yet? The ring is just stunning and I love the idea of giving her Diana's e-ring! Also, can't wait to see her wedding dress. I still love Diana's dress. 


LOL at "Waity Katy" ... I'm getting married next year after 8 years with my DBF! I'm a sort of Waity gal myself!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

canada's said:


> i don't buy this for a minute. schemes like this do not end in a proposal. *the british press is very catty, so please don't believe everything you read. they're ruthless.*
> 
> i read she's the first commoner to enter the royal family in 350 years. that is very cool imho.
> 
> i did not think this engagement would matter to me in the slightest, but i am really buying into the hype.


 
I don't believe everything I read. I was asking if there was any truth to it since the place where I got the information has a lot of UK commenters. I'm still curious about even if others don't believe it's possible. *shrug*


----------



## Jahpson

i wonder if the ring was a perfect fit? Or did he have to get it resized or anything.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

savvy23 said:


> ^^ Totally agree. I also think she has WAY MORE class than LC or a Lohan to garnish any comparisons. Just in the way she dresses, the way she holds herself. Class and that will never change!


 
*Jahpson* wasn't talking about class. She was talking about how they favor each other facially, which I think is true.


----------



## eggpudding

She doesn't look anything like LC or Lohan IMO.

Just watched the interview, they are so adorable. Think she was a little nervous but composed.


----------



## chantal1922

I also think Kate and LC favor each other.


----------



## savvy23

BudgetBeauty said:


> *Jahpson* wasn't talking about class. She was talking about how they favor each other facially, which I think is true.[/QUOTE} Both of you are reading way more into what I wrote.  I was not demeaning your statements.


----------



## Ladybug09

I think she favors LC, but definitely in no way Lohan.


----------



## roundandround

Northergirl said:


> I agree with your post 100%. I personally think that it's wonderful he gave Kate his mother's engagement ring. It his business and no one else's. Any time I've read an interview with William he "always" spoke of his mother with tons of love and respect.
> I do feel when William becomes king he will finally take the royal family into the 20th century. Here's wishing love, health and happiness to William and Kate, and I'm certain Diana is looking upon them with tons of love.
> I'm looking forward to watching the wedding next year.


 
The ring- If Harry gave the their mother's e-ring to his brother as an e-ring to his future wife, it's a very respectful gesture of Prince Harry. Prince William was maybe surprised with his younger brother's decision since it's not just a ring but a ring of great historical value and connection. I think Harry thought about that many times and comes to that decision, not just as to give for no reason at all. It's written black and white that Diana will be the queen when Charles comes to the throne, so that ring would be the e-ring of the Queen of England. Among all the stones presented on the platter, Diana chose that ring among others bc she love sapphire. It was not the most expensive stone presented (as I heard) but she loved it. Charles gave that ring with no idea that their marriage turned sour. He was obeying the protocol of marrying Diana even if his heart was already captured to Camilla. But even if their marriage didn't survived, Diana still love that ring. Anyways, Harry did a noble job. He knew that their mother would be the queen one day and by doing this, is a symbol that her e-ring is still be in the finger of the future Queen of England. And I think by doing this, Lady Di have shown us that her sons love and respect each other. And we know how her children love and miss their mother, the way they talk about her but we don't see their tears, but I'm sure there were.




BudgetBeauty said:


> Interesting. I keep reading on other sites that Kate was essentially groomed by her parents to marry William. His likes because her likes and so on. She'd coincidently show up where he was hanging out as teen, and supposedly her mother convinced to go to St. Andrews just to get near him. If that's true, that's weird. On another site I frequent, people from the UK were commenting that she was pretty much a stalker and it paid off in a big way.
> 
> Does anyone know if there's any truth to that?


 
That's maybe true. But if it's not her parents (mother) I'm sure there will be other Mom who'll do that. He's the future King of England ladies! She maybe stalking William but she's really one gorgy lady, doesn't she. That's why he was falling for her the first time she walked in a fashion show at the university. I think she is a lovely lady tho. I hope they live happily.



pollinilove said:


> i read that the tax payersmay pay for the wedding why ? most people pay for there own wedding


 
The tax payers pay the most part of the wedding. Every citizen in a country with royalties pay tax to them. Well, at least where I live we pay some cents everyday according to experts. Having a royalty in a country is very expensive, but we are standing and shouting when these kinds of events comes LOL


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> it was Dianna's, too..  We see how her fairy tale ended - in divorce..


But Diana was 19 when she married Charles, and Charles was pressured NOT to marry the girl he really loved: Camilla Parker Bowles.
I don't think the situation really compares.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

savvy23 said:


> BudgetBeauty said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Jahpson* wasn't talking about class. She was talking about how they favor each other facially, which I think is true.[/QUOTE} Both of you are reading way more into what I wrote. I was not demeaning your statements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you were demeaning anybody's statement. I wasn't at all offended by what you wrote, and I don't think my comment indicates any offense.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiorDeVille

Jahpson said:


> i didnt say they could be related. damn! Or that one is like the other personality wise. I said their features are kind of similar. wow



Agree on the personalities.  Off-topic of that, I did see in an article that they are 15th cousins.  I think it was a tabloid, though, so who knows how credible that is. 

As far as Kate being groomed to "catch" William, I doubt it. Agree with whoever said that's not likely to end in a proposal.   I'm sure there were girls at all of his schools who were and who attended for that reason.  (And I'm sure William and his crowd are VERY experienced at picking these types out.)  And I'm sure there were even more who weren't that focused about it, but who were open to the possibility.  And even if she did, she seems balanced and they seem to get along well together, so its all turned out very well!  But I think Kate has a lot of cattiness and jealousy directed at her to contend with in her future.

The ring is great, I think.  Going with a standard normal diamond engagement ring like everyone else would have been boring.  And if that's what William wanted to do, she's hardly in a position to say, "Wow, your deceased and much-missed mother Princess Diana's ring? Gee, no thanks.  I was thinking more Harry Winston...."


----------



## Twinklette

I remember watching Diana getting married on TV - now I'll get to ser her son!  How touching that he gave her his mom's engagement ring....she would be so proud.


----------



## Northergirl

I was just watching ET and, oh-my-god....the british press is already all over Kate for being too thin. They are now making reference to her being anorexic/bulimic just like Diana and how she has to have an heir and an spare. 
I personally think Kate looks beautiful. Do the british press ever stop picking on people? I sure hope poor Kate doesn't go through what Diana went through with the nasty british press.


----------



## chantal1922

I can't even say I am shocked. The British press is harsh. This poor girl will be compared to Diana probably forever. She is her own person. I don't think she looked too thin. It has to be hard with the press hounding  her like that. I hope she develops a thick skin if she hasn't already.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she's naturally thin... I've never seen her look any "fuller" in pics.
That's a harsh thing to say.


----------



## FullyLoaded

iluvmybags said:


> didn't the media hype William as the most eligible bachelor in Great Britain for a while? I think that lots of young girls dream of finding their own "Prince Charming" and having a fairy tale wedding. What little girl doesn't dream of being Cinderella some day? I think in that sense, that a lot of girls could be envious of Kate right now -- while they're searching for their own Prince Charming and dreaming about their own nuptials, Kate is living the fairy tale, and will become a REAL Princess (altho her title has yet to be announced - I heard that she may be referred to as Duchess Katherine rather than Princess) - she'll have the dress, the horse-drawn carriage, the castle, the trumpets -- the "fairy tale" will actually come to life for her.


 
She is lucky that she has this life, as long as it's the one she wants. Even as a teen, I thought that being a Princess really isn't much fun at all.

example:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/dailybeast/...mandkatemiddletonengagementhardworkbeingroyal


_So Kate must open schools, hospitals, and community centers, whether she feels up to it or not, scores of times every year for the rest of her life, and be seen to enjoy it_

_She must have at least two healthy photogenic offspring, preferably more, of whom at least one is expected to be male, whom she must try to bring up as normal children even though patently obviously they are not_

_Everything she wears every single day will be commented on and picked over and judged in the newspapers day in, day out._

_it could be decades before she is allowed to emerge from the shadow of her iconic mother-in-law_

_Her income will be publicly picked over to the last pound sterling in House of Commons committees, and she cannot spend lavishly even her own private money_

_She cannot say anything controversial, or indeed particularly interesting, for the rest of her life_


If this is Cinderella life, I'm happy she has it, because I don't want it.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I'd be up for everything except the last one if it earned me the right to wear those awesomely silly hats!!! Love them!!  But I can't avoid saying stuff that's kinda' snarky and rambling, so that would be tragic.   

I think she'll handle it well - she has so far, and the press has been horrible to her this whole time, IMO.  

Was never big on the royal family, but with all the press coverage, I'm realizing that I LOVE Kate's style.  So cute!!!  We should have a style thread for her in the celeb forum.


----------



## bisousx

^I second that! [Kate style thread]


----------



## Odette

I love her style too - thread please!


----------



## K-Mac

roundandround said:


> , so that ring would be the e-ring of the Queen of England.


 
She is NOT going to be the "Queen of England"!

She will be the Queen of Great Britain/United Kingdom, that is to say England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.
The days of the Queen of England are long gone!


----------



## roundandround

K-Mac said:


> She is NOT going to be the "Queen of England"!
> 
> She will be the Queen of Great Britain/United Kingdom, that is to say England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland.
> The days of the Queen of England are long gone!


 
Sorry, I know that's why we called it the United Kingdom. BUT, I'm just applying of what I've heard, always, as the Queen of England. I'm not living in the UK that's why I don't say the Queen of Great Britain LOL Maybe I'm missing something but I've never heard Queen of Great Britain/United Kingdom, pls. correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Northergirl

roundandround said:


> Sorry, I know that's why we called it the United Kingdom. BUT, I'm just applying of what I've heard, always, as the Queen of England. I'm not living in the UK that's why I don't say the Queen of Great Britain LOL Maybe I'm missing something but I've never heard Queen of Great Britain/United Kingdom, pls. correct me if I'm wrong.


 
I also have never heard of Queen of Great Britain/UK.
I did a bit of research and this is what a I found...

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101118133300AA2BX92



There is, and will be, no "Queen of England." That title disappeared in 1707.
 If Kate Middleton is married to Prince William when he is crowned King, she will be crowned Queen of England. However, there is a notable difference. Kate would be a queen consort, which means she is only a queen because she is married to the King. Queen Elizabeth, on the other hand, is a queen regnant, which means she inherited the throne in her own right. 

As a queen consort, Kate Middleton would have the title Queen Catherine, but she would not hold any of her husband's powers.


----------



## K-Mac

I was just saying as Queen Elizabeth at the moment is monarch of many countries but there is a common misconception that she is only the Queen of England.

Found this site here which mentions the different uses of Great Britain/United Kingdom (in the first "Interesting Fact" box)
http://projectbritain.com/theQueen.htm


----------



## Jahpson

Northergirl said:


> I also have never heard of Queen of Great Britain/UK.
> I did a bit of research and this is what a I found...
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101118133300AA2BX92
> 
> 
> 
> There is, and will be, no "Queen of England." That title disappeared in 1707.
> If Kate Middleton is married to Prince William when he is crowned King, she will be crowned Queen of England. However, there is a notable difference. Kate would be a queen consort, which means she is only a queen because she is married to the King. Queen Elizabeth, on the other hand, is a queen regnant, which means she inherited the throne in her own right.
> 
> As a queen consort, Kate Middleton would have the title Queen Catherine, but she would not hold any of her husband's powers.




so how come Queen Elizabeth's husband is not a king?


----------



## Jahpson

this thread can be used for news coverage and photos of the couple.


----------



## K-Mac

Jahpson said:


> so how come Queen Elizabeth's husband is not a king?


 

I'm not positive about this but I think it is because Elizabeth is the royalty (being the heir to the throne) and possesses all the powers.

I think that the spouse of the monarch can choose to have a title or be referred to as consort. The Duke of Edinburgh does not have this title and I am sure I have read somewhere that when Prince Charles becomes monarch Camilla will not take the title Queen Consort. So will ahve a King but no Queen!

May have made this up though so dont take my word for it


----------



## ByeKitty

Jahpson said:


> so how come Queen Elizabeth's husband is not a king?


I'm always confused by that... 
I know in the Dutch monargy it's impossible to get the title "king" or "queen" by marriage. You'll always be "prince" or "princess", that's as far as it goes.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> So Kate must open schools, hospitals, and community centers, whether she feels up to it or not, scores of times every year for the rest of her life, and be seen to enjoy it
> 
> She must have at least two healthy photogenic offspring, preferably more, of whom at least one is expected to be male, whom she must try to bring up as normal children even though patently obviously they are not
> 
> Everything she wears every single day will be commented on and picked over and judged in the newspapers day in, day out.
> 
> it could be decades before she is allowed to emerge from the shadow of her iconic mother-in-law
> 
> Her income will be publicly picked over to the last pound sterling in House of Commons committees, and she cannot spend lavishly even her own private money
> 
> She cannot say anything controversial, or indeed particularly interesting, for the rest of her life



What a life.


----------



## tweegy

Damn....

That's some fine print for you..


----------



## DiorDeVille

tweegy said:


> Damn....
> 
> That's some fine print for you..



  I like the way you put that.  Definitely fine print.


----------



## Jahpson

yeah, that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Angel1988

So Diana was truly in love with Charles when they got married but he loved another person (Camilla) more:wondering? Did he meet her before or after he was in a relationship with Diana? 

I think pretending you're in love with a certain person while you're not is one of the most cruel things you can do in love, and even going to the extent to marry them!

I always thought Camilla came in his live after Diana had died. But I don't know that much about the British royal family.


----------



## Jahpson

I think he knew camilla way before he knew diana.


----------



## DiorDeVille

:Yes:  A long time, if I recall.

He was discouraged from marrying her because she wasn't royalty.  And she was divorced.

Perhaps after the debacle that resulted, the royal family were more open to just letting William pick whoever he preferred, rather than intervening and forcing him into another disastrous marriage with someone he didn't want. 

I never got the feeling that Charles pretended to love Diana before marrying her.  "Fond" was the word I would have expected.  They didn't know each other longer than a couple of months, if that, before marrying, I don't think.  (Disclaimer: I don't know much about them and might be wrong.  Maybe more educated posters will clear it up?)

ETA:  A little wiki background: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camilla,_Duchess_of_Cornwall


----------



## pollinilove

so these years he has been in love with camilla


----------



## BudgetBeauty

Camilla was definitely in Charles's life before Diana died. Way before. He started seeing her in the seventies.


----------



## chantal1922

^^defiantly


----------



## ByeKitty

I've also heard some sceptics say in the past that, besides her not being of royal heritage, the family didn't find Camilla attractive/princess-worthy enough...

Perhaps they wanted him to marry a pretty woman to kind of...compensate, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Camilla was sort of "the one who got away". They were young, he was hesitant about proposing, and she didn't wait around for Charles to make up his mind and married someone else.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Northergirl said:


> I also have never heard of Queen of Great Britain/UK.
> I did a bit of research and this is what a I found...
> 
> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101118133300AA2BX92
> 
> 
> 
> There is, and will be, no "Queen of England." That title disappeared in 1707.
> If Kate Middleton is married to Prince William when he is crowned King, she will be crowned Queen of England. However, there is a notable difference. Kate would be a queen consort, which means she is only a queen because she is married to the King. Queen Elizabeth, on the other hand, is a queen regnant, which means she inherited the throne in her own right.
> 
> As a queen consort, Kate Middleton would have the title Queen Catherine, but she would not hold any of her husband's powers.


 

So what happens if William passes away? She gets stripped of Queen Consort and Harry & his wife take the titles?




K-Mac said:


> I'm not positive about this but I think it is because Elizabeth is the royalty (being the heir to the throne) and possesses all the powers.
> 
> I think that the spouse of the monarch can choose to have a title or be referred to as consort. The Duke of Edinburgh does not have this title and I am sure I have read somewhere that when Prince Charles becomes monarch Camilla will not take the title Queen Consort. So will ahve a King but no Queen!
> 
> May have made this up though so dont take my word for it


 
Charles is still going to become king? I don't know why I thought he opted out or something.




Diane d'Poitier said:


> Camilla was sort of "the one who got away". They were young, he was hesitant about proposing, and she didn't wait around for Charles to make up his mind and married someone else.


 
Despite everything being said about Camilla in the press, she must be quite a woman. How many woman would have sat around and waited for a future king to come around?


----------



## Odette

Found this bit of knowledge:



> Why is the Queen's husband Prince Philip not King Philip?
> The husband of a queen is known as a Prince consort and does not become King. Queen Victoria's husband was Prince Albert, and Queen Elizabeth's husband is Prince Philip The Duke of Edinburgh. The wife of a king is a Queen consort and does take the title Queen although she does not rule as the monarch. The only exceptions were William III and Mary II who ruled jointly from 1689 until Mary's death in 1694.



Source: http://www.britroyals.com/faqs.htm


----------



## la miss

Wow. Just read that Camilla may one day be queen after all


http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101119/ap_on_re_eu/eu_britain_queen_camilla
Prince Charles says Camilla may be queen

AP  Britain's Prince Charles, The Prince of Wales, President, The Prince's Trust, and The Duchess of Cornwall 
 9 mins ago

LONDON  Prince Charles has reopened a sensitive debate in Britain by suggesting his wife Camilla may take the title of queen when he becomes monarch.

The comments came in an interview with U.S. network NBC recorded in August and due to be broadcast later Friday.

Extracts were aired on British television and received high attention in the week Charles' son Prince William  who is second in line to the throne  announced his engagement to Kate Middleton.

Camilla legally will be queen if Charles takes the throne, but when the couple married in 2005 officials said she planned to adopt the title Princess Consort rather than the more traditional Queen Consort.

NBC's Brian Williams asked the 62-year-old heir to the throne if Camilla would become "Queen of England, if and when you become the monarch." Charles hesitated as he replied "That's, well ... We'll see won't we? That could be."

The difference is purely semantic  the role of consort carries no constitutional power. But polls have suggested there is hostility to Charles' divorced second wife, whom he married eight years after the death of Princess Diana, being called Queen Camilla.

At present Charles is Prince of Wales, but Camilla is known as Duchess of Cornwall rather than Princess of Wales  Diana's title.

Camilla was reviled by Diana-lovers as the old flame who poisoned Charles' first marriage. "There were three of us in that marriage," Diana said in a famous TV interview.

Although Diana acknowledged affairs of her own, many Britons vilified Camilla as a royal home-wrecker.

But since her marriage to Charles the British public has warmed to Camilla, who is perceived as down-to-earth and funny. Those qualities were on display this week when she greeted news of Prince William's engagement with the words: "It's wicked."


----------



## FullyLoaded

Ok I saw a quote on yahoo that stated Camilla may be Princess Consort (not Queen because of the public hosility) so he will be King. For some reason I thought he didn't want to do it.


----------



## la miss

^ That's what I thought too. At least that's what they said when they first got married.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

FullyLoaded said:


> So what happens if William passes away? She gets stripped of Queen Consort and Harry & his wife take the titles?


 
If William dies, Kate would retain whatever his highest title was when he was alive. If William inherits the throne and Kate becomes Queen, she will always be Queen. If William doesn't become King, say he dies before Charles does, then Kate would continue to be known by whatever title she was using when William was alive. 

If William and Kate have no children, then the throne passes to Harry. If they have kids, then the throne goes to the eldest son, while Kate would be known as the Dowager Queen or Queen Mother. "Dowager" is generally used for a widow, to distinguish her from the other woman who also has the same title. 

So William dies, and their son becomes King and the son's wife is now the Queen Consort while Kate is the Dowager Queen. The same would happen if they didn't have children and Harry inherited, Harry's wife would be the Queen Consort and Kate is the Dowager Queen.


----------



## hermesugo

Agreed. I am sure Kate was very touched by it too.




Jahpson said:


> I agree. That ring graced his mother's finger[even if the marriage didn't work out, thats still his mother and father] and obviously he praised and adored his mother, so it only makes sense to give it to the woman that you praise and adore...your girl. I think its sweet and romantic.


----------



## ByeKitty

On 29 July 2011 it will be 20 years ago Diana and Charles married...

I wonder whether that'll be the date William and Kate pick for their wedding?


----------



## bisousx

Diane d'Poitier said:


> If William dies, Kate would retain whatever his highest title was when he was alive. If William inherits the throne and Kate becomes Queen, she will always be Queen. If William doesn't become King, say he dies before Charles does, then Kate would continue to be known by whatever title she was using when William was alive.
> 
> If William and Kate have no children, then the throne passes to Harry. If they have kids, then the throne goes to the eldest son, while Kate would be known as the Dowager Queen or Queen Mother. "Dowager" is generally used for a widow, to distinguish her from the other woman who also has the same title.
> 
> So William dies, and their son becomes King and the son's wife is now the Queen Consort while Kate is the Dowager Queen. The same would happen if they didn't have children and Harry inherited, Harry's wife would be the Queen Consort and Kate is the Dowager Queen.



Very interesting... thanks for sharing the info!


----------



## Sharont2305

Coco Belle said:


> Diana chose that ring for herself and loved it very much. I think it's a lovely sentiment.


 
I don't think she chose it, Charles had chosen it from the Royal Jewellers, it wasn't made for her, it was "off the peg" if you like. She accepted that ring he chose because she didn't like to refuse his choice. I think she actually told someone that it wasn't what she would have chosen xx


----------



## slang

ByeKitty said:


> On 29 July 2011 it will be *20 years* ago Diana and Charles married...
> 
> I wonder whether that'll be the date William and Kate pick for their wedding?




Good catch on date, although it is 30 yrs to the date (not 20)...I think that would be a very nice gesture, but if it was me I wouldn't want my wedding tied so much to that Royal wedding. I would want to make my own mark on history..


----------



## slang

Sharont2305 said:


> I don't think she chose it, Charles had chosen it from the Royal Jewellers, it wasn't made for her, it was "off the peg" if you like. She accepted that ring he chose because she didn't like to refuse his choice. I think she actually told someone that it wasn't what she would have chosen xx



I remember an interview when Diana talked about picking her own ring. 

She said that she was given a tray of rings to chose from and picked her ring because it was the "biggest" - I always remembered that statement because I loved her honesty in wanting a huge big stone!


----------



## ByeKitty

slang said:


> Good catch on date, although it is 30 yrs to the date (not 20)...I think that would be a very nice gesture, but if it was me I wouldn't want my wedding tied so much to that Royal wedding. I would want to make my own mark on history..


Oops, yes I mean 30!
I would be hesitant to use the same date, especially as that marriage is a tad...loaded, dare I say.
But maybe the same engagement ring was enough; they don't need to have the same date...


----------



## slang

^ Completely agree!

The ring was a nice gesture, the same wedding date would be too much IMO


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Who else was gonna wear the ring but one of her kids future wives?


----------



## Jayne1

DiorDeVille said:


> :Yes:  A long time, if I recall.
> 
> He was discouraged from marrying her because she wasn't royalty.  And she was divorced.
> 
> Perhaps after the debacle that resulted, the royal family were more open to just letting William pick whoever he preferred, rather than intervening and forcing him into another disastrous marriage with someone he didn't want.
> 
> I never got the feeling that Charles pretended to love Diana before marrying her.  "Fond" was the word I would have expected.  They didn't know each other longer than a couple of months, if that, before marrying, I don't think.  (Disclaimer: I don't know much about them and might be wrong.  Maybe more educated posters will clear it up?)


Excellent summary!

May I add that Diana refused to go along with the common practice of turning a blind eye (usually both people in the marriage have affairs and stay together because it is their job to do so.)  Getting pissed off didn't stop her from having her own multiple affairs, but nevertheless, she refused to do what most in the Royal family did, which was to do it quietly.


----------



## KatsBags

I thought this was an interesting "take" on the wedding.
From the Associate Press...

British brides in tizzy over Wills and Kate's unknown date
By Sylvia Hui
The Associated Press


LONDON  The wedding of Wills and Kate is the only one that matters next year. Unless, of course, you're having one yourself.

Britons are captivated by speculation over where and when their prince will wed  but few are keeping their eyes peeled as much as British brides-to-be. Planning the biggest day of your life is stressful enough without having to compete with a multimillion-pound affair that will be the biggest British wedding in decades.

Fear and horror are spreading through British bridal circles  and a whole new batch of young women is ready to pitch a royal hissy fit.

"If their wedding was on my wedding day, I don't know what I would do!" said Anna Whitcomb, 28, trying on wedding dresses at a London department store. "I'm supposed to be the princess, and now I have a real princess to compete with," she added.

Prince William and Kate Middleton are widely speculated to marry at Westminster Abbey in central London this spring or summer  giving other London brides panic attacks at the prospect of transportation nightmares, fully booked hotels and blanket security checks. 

Brides with expensive tastes and elite social connections have further worries. Will their orders for hand-engraved invitations from royal stationers Smythson be delayed? Will the guest lists overlap?

One mother of the bride went so far as to beg William's father, Prince Charles, to pick a date that won't clash with her daughter's when she bumped into him during a London appearance.


----------



## Jahpson

Are you serious? Roflmfao


----------



## Odette

They do have a point about transportation and hotels...


----------



## DiorDeVille

Jayne1 said:


> Excellent summary!
> 
> May I add that Diana refused to go along with the common practice of turning a blind eye (usually both people in the marriage have affairs and stay together because it is their job to do so.)  Getting pissed off didn't stop her from having her own multiple affairs, but nevertheless, she refused to do what most in the Royal family did, which was to do it quietly.



Agree.  I always got the feeling that this was the real reason the "royal family" wasn't fond of her - she didn't play along.    But if even a commoner from a country away knows that, she couldn't have been unaware of the practice when she married, could she?  I don't know.

I've heard a lot of speculation that Princess Diana suffered from borderline personality disorder.  I don't know.  She was beautiful, though, IMO.  And I find her sons' loyalty to her very touching.


----------



## iluvmybags

canada's said:


> if someone finds a knockoff of the blue issa dress kate wore to the press announcement please let me know! it is such a great go-to shape and the issa one was way overpriced (for me, not for a queen-to-be!).
> 
> i would have loved to have seen what mcqueen would have done for her. i don't think it will be stella mccartney.



they actually did come out with a knock-off of the dress she wore for the announcement.  I posted the details in the Style thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/kate-middletons-engagement-dress-642507.html#post17216413


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I don't find the knock-off pretty. It looks cheap.


----------



## Jayne1

DiorDeVille said:


> Agree.  I always got the feeling that this was the real reason the "royal family" wasn't fond of her - she didn't play along.    But if even a commoner from a country away knows that, she couldn't have been unaware of the practice when she married, could she?  I don't know.
> 
> I've heard a lot of speculation that Princess Diana suffered from borderline personality disorder.  I don't know.  She was beautiful, though, IMO.  And I find her sons' loyalty to her very touching.


She must have known!  Everyone knows... and they know who is doing what with whom. Even Prince Philip had very long term mistresses.

I agree that Diana had some kind of personality disorder and although I did think she was beautiful at the time... seeing the old pictures of her makes me think she wasn't as beautiful as I originally thought.  Weird.

Kate seems sane and reasonable in contrast... although I don't think I would want that cursed ring!


----------



## Jahpson

I think Diana was just naive.


----------



## Jayne1

^ Maybe at 19 when she got married but she couldn't have been naive at age 36.  At some point a person becomes more mature, more sophisticated.


----------



## brownsugarplum

I will defend My princess Diana till the day i die. Maybe she was naive but i think she was pushed to boiling point. my male and female colleagues debate about this all the time. the men don't like her (suprise suprise) because they think she should have just gone with her husband's infidelities but princess or no princess, she was a scorned woman. I mean after prince charles phone was bugged, and it was reveal to the world that he was talking to camilla and saying things like "i am jealous of your tampons" (who the f**k talks like that let alone a prince) she had had enough. Camilla didn't exactly wait like someone said she did. she married and had children. Good luck to wills and kate. I am not a fan of hers yet but the diana comparison will not go away for ages.


----------



## chantal1922

brownsugarplum said:


> I will defend My princess Diana till the day i die. Maybe she was naive but i think she was pushed to boiling point. my male and female colleagues debate about this all the time. the men don't like her (suprise suprise) because they think she should have just gone with her husband's infidelities but princess or no princess, she was a scorned woman. I mean after prince charles phone was bugged, and it was reveal to the world that he was talking to camilla and saying things like "*i am jealous of your tampons*" (who the f**k talks like that let alone a prince) she had had enough. Camilla didn't exactly wait like someone said she did. she married and had children. Good luck to wills and kate. I am not a fan of hers yet but the diana comparison will not go away for ages.


 eek!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

GMAFB. I don't follow them but Charles was anything but discreet. They humiliated her time and again. Who the hell can continue to put up with that except Victoria Beckham. lol.

Seriously, I always thought one of the reasons why his mother never let him be King was because of his immaturity.


----------



## brownsugarplum

BagOuttaHell said:


> GMAFB. I don't follow them but Charles was anything but discreet. They humiliated her time and again. Who the hell can continue to put up with that except Victoria Beckham. lol.
> 
> Seriously, I always thought one of the reasons why his mother never let him be King was because of his immaturity.



According to a recent poll taken by the tabloids, A lot of britons want prince william to be king not his father. I think his statement that camilla would be his queen might have something to do with it. I hope the queen doesn't croak it for another 20 years


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She just may. Wasn't her mother 100+?


----------



## brownsugarplum

BagOuttaHell said:


> She just may. Wasn't her mother 100+?



yep! 101


----------



## Jahpson

brownsugarplum said:


> I will defend My princess Diana till the day i die. Maybe she was naive but i think she was pushed to boiling point. my male and female colleagues debate about this all the time. the men don't like her (suprise suprise) because they think she should have just gone with her husband's infidelities but princess or no princess, she was a scorned woman. I mean after prince charles phone was bugged, and it was reveal to the world that he was talking to camilla and saying things like "i am jealous of your tampons" (who the f**k talks like that let alone a prince) she had had enough. Camilla didn't exactly wait like someone said she did. she married and had children. Good luck to wills and kate. I am not a fan of hers yet but the diana comparison will not go away for ages.



camilla! the home wrecker.

if thats the case, Diana reacted like any sane woman after she finds out her husband has been cheating


----------



## FullyLoaded

BagOuttaHell said:


> GMAFB. I don't follow them but Charles was anything but discreet. They humiliated her time and again. Who the hell can continue to put up with that except Victoria Beckham. lol.
> 
> Seriously, I always thought one of the reasons why his mother never let him be King was because of his immaturity.


 
I didn't realize she could just hand over her crown at any moment, I figured it had to be a sickness or death issue. I wonder if she could just skip him directly and give it to William?

I vaguely remember the tampon thing as a kid because it was made fun of on Saturday Night Live. I think they superimposed his face onto a tampon or something like that.

Goes to show you, he may be a Prince, but he's still a man!


----------



## Jahpson

ok I am horribly creeped out at the though of any tampon that belongs to Camilla


----------



## eggpudding

Camilla Queen? Over my dead body


----------



## chloe-babe

April 29th is date confirmed for Royal Wedding


----------



## NewPurse

well they make such a beautiful couple together. and i am so looking forward to their wedding.


----------



## noon

chloe-babe said:


> April 29th is date confirmed for Royal Wedding



I just came here to post this! Also the location will be Westminster Abbey.


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Yay! Free day off work! I will of course be watching


----------



## LADC_chick

chloe-babe said:


> April 29th is date confirmed for Royal Wedding


I just saw it on msnbc.com. Is it sad that I actually put the date in my calendar? I can barely remember to put lunch dates with friends in my calendar, but the royal wedding immediately gets scheduled in!


----------



## iluvmybags

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101123/ap_en_ot/eu_britain_royal_wedding

William, Kate to wed April 29 at Westminster Abbey

LONDON  Prince William and Kate Middleton will marry April 29 in Westminster Abbey, the historic London church where Princess Diana's funeral was held.

Royal officials said Tuesday that the couple chose the venue for its beauty, intimacy and historic royal connections, and the date because they wanted a spring wedding. It also the feast day of St. Catherine of Siena, whose name Middleton shares  though that is a coincidence.

The government said the day, a Friday, would be a public holiday.

Prince William's private secretary, Jamie Lowther-Pinkerton, said the couple chose the 1,000-year-old abbey in central London because despite its size  it holds 2,200 people  it has a sense of intimacy.

"Even at the altar, it seems like a parish church," he said.

It also has centuries of royal history. William's grandmother, Queen Elizabeth II, and her mother both married at the abbey, where British kings and queens are crowned and where 17 monarchs are buried.

William and Kate decided against celebrating their nuptials at St. Paul's Cathedral, where William's parents married in 1981.

The palace said the royal family and the Middletons would cover the costs of the wedding, reception and honeymoon, apart from security. There have been grumbles about the propriety of holding a lavish royal bash in the midst of economic austerity.

"All parties involved in the wedding, not least Prince William and Miss Middleton, want to ensure that a balance is struck between an enjoyable day and the current economic situation," Lowther-Pinkerton said.

He said the guest list had not been finalized, but that "we will have a full church."

He said William and Kate were playing "a very active role" in planning the day.

"We know that the world will be watching on the 29th of April, and the couple are very, very keen indeed that the spectacle should be a classic example of what Britain does best," he said.

"The couple are completely over the moon," Lowther-Pinkerton added. "They are on cloud nine."

"I've never seen two happier people."

Prime Minister David Cameron confirmed that the wedding day would be a public holiday in England, Wales and Northern Ireland. Scotland's government was also expected to announce a public holiday.

"The wedding of Kate and William will be a happy and momentous occasion. We want to mark the day as one of national celebration, a public holiday will ensure the most people possible will have a chance to celebrate on the day," Cameron said in a statement.

William was 15 when he walked behind his mother's coffin at Diana's funeral in the abbey in September 1997.

Several members of his family have wed there, including the queen's sister. Princess Margaret in 1960, William's aunt Princess Anne in 1973 and his uncle Prince Andrew in 1986. All three marriages ended in divorce.


----------



## Jahpson

"I've never seen two happier people."


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## Bag Fetish

I always loved Lady Di and that ring is just amazing. I still remember then day I heard the new of her death.. I was so shocked!





Jahpson said:


> awww


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> Several members of his family have wed there, including the queen's sister. Princess Margaret in 1960, William's aunt Princess Anne in 1973 and his uncle Prince Andrew in 1986. All three marriages ended in divorce.



LOL@ the author throwing that tidbit in.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Jahpson said:


> I agree. That ring graced his mother's finger[even if the marriage didn't work out, thats still his mother and father] and obviously he praised and adored his mother, so it only makes sense to give it to the woman that you praise and adore...your girl. I think its sweet and romantic.



I'm sure his mother gave him that ring for just that. Di was divorced before she passed so i'm sure she never wore that ring after that. I'm sure would be more then happy that he felt he has found someone as special as his mother to wear that ring. I'm also sure it was a topic he brought up with his family(father) before giving her the ring.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

BagOuttaHell said:


> GMAFB. I don't follow them but Charles was anything but discreet. They humiliated her time and again. Who the hell can continue to put up with that except Victoria Beckham. lol.
> 
> Seriously, I always thought one of the reasons why his mother never let him be King was because of his immaturity.


 
The Queen can't just let Charles be King - she would have to formally abdicate for that to happen, and she's never going to do that, she takes her duty very, very seriously. 

Remember that her uncle, Edward VIII, abdicated the throne when she was 10 years old, so she definately remembers it and the uproar it caused that could have potentially ended the monarchy altogether. Charles could be the most worthy successor in all of history, the Queen is not giving up until she's dead. At most, if her health starts to fail, she'll pass on more duties to Charles, but she will never, ever give up her throne.

She also can't just skip Charles and leave the crown to William, she's not legally allowed to alter the line of succession. If the monarch could do that, her grandfather, George V, would have skipped Edward and left the crown straight to Elizabeth's father, since he thought Edward was going to make a mess of things after he was gone.


----------



## Jayne1

I saw this on a surgery website and I must say I'm shocked! I thought Kate was one of those British beauties who celebrated her natural gorgeousness, even if it wasn't perfect. 

Funny, I did think she looked more radiant at the engagement announcement and more "fresh" - I just never considered that she would change anything since she was so lovely to begin with.  I'm talking about those fleshy pads under her eyes and her slightly smaller nose if anyone can't see the minor but significant details...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

^ I honestly don't see any difference before/after.


----------



## chantal1922

me either


----------



## FullyLoaded

Thanks for explaining Diane. As little as I know about the UK royals, I know that the Queen is all about her duty and her country. Very inspiring. 

Have you seen the movie about her, and what did you think? I've been wanting to watch it.


----------



## Jayne1

^ That''s so funny because when you see what it is, it's so obvious. Her nostrils are slimmer now  and this picture shows that she used to have fleshy bulges under her eyes. Some people call them bags but they're not the bags that old people get, these were bulges of fat.  Now her eyes look big and more beautiful. This is an old picture taken in Hyde Park on June 27, 2008:


----------



## iluvmybags

IMO, it just looks like she's lost some weight - her face is thinner now than it was then.  And maybe she got a hold of a good eye cream -- it doesn't look like she had anything done to her face to me


----------



## chantal1922

Now I see a slight difference. As iluvmybags said maybe she lost some weight or got a eye cream.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

FullyLoaded said:


> Thanks for explaining Diane. As little as I know about the UK royals, I know that the Queen is all about her duty and her country. Very inspiring.
> 
> Have you seen the movie about her, and what did you think? I've been wanting to watch it.


 
I'm a royal history nerd and I love talking about it. 

_The Queen_ is a really good movie, and I think it's insight into how she probably viewed the whole situation around Diana's death is very well done, and makes her seem a lot more sympathetic then the public perception at the time, which was that the family was behaving coldly.


----------



## Coco Belle

^ *Diane*, I knew you were a history buff when I saw your username & avatar. Diane de Poitiers is my favorite royal mistress, lol! I read her biography a couple years ago and I took it upon myself to buy only black or white clothes from then on! She was so stylish and awesome and just plain ballsy


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Yeah, the username kind of gives it away! I'm much more of an English royal history buff then a French one, but I thought it would be a cool username.


----------



## Odette

I don't think she's gotten plastic surgery.  I'm in my 20's and my face shape and contours have changed in the past couple years, kinda like hers have.


----------



## maggie7

I got quite teary over seeing Diana's ring on Kate's finger, thought it was a wonderful gesture..

Diana was exactly the same age as me and I always thought they threw her to the wolves marrying her off to Charles like that with very little time to learn the ropes and get a full understanding of what she was letting herself in for..I've got no time for Charles and hope his reign will be very short, so this wonderful couple can step into the King and Queen position..

Years ago, when they first started dating, someone told Kate how lucky she was to be dating Prince William where she replied: "He's lucky to be dating me!" Way to go, girl!


----------



## Jayne1

Odette said:


> I don't think she's gotten plastic surgery.  I'm in my 20's and my face shape and contours have changed in the past couple years, kinda like hers have.


I am NOT talking about face changes - I'm talking about those bulgy fat pads under her eyes. They will never go away just because you lost weight. No miracle in a jar makes eye bags go away either. They have to be cut and stitched out (called a Blepharoplasty.)


----------



## maggie7

April 29th?  Wow, that was my wedding day as well, it makes me happy to have the same Anniversary as Kate and William


----------



## slang

April 29, they are getting married on a friday?

I guess i am going to have to take the day off work to watch it, anyone else?


----------



## Jayne1

maggie7 said:


> April 29th?  Wow, that was my wedding day as well, it makes me happy to have the same Anniversary as Kate and William


April 29 is also the day Adolf Hitler wed Eva Braun just before they killed themselves.. and Paula Abdul married Emilio Estevez.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> I am NOT talking about face changes - I'm talking about those bulgy fat pads under her eyes. They will never go away just because you lost weight. No miracle in a jar makes eye bags go away either. They have to be cut and stitched out (called a Blepharoplasty.)



Sorry, don't see it. A blepbaroplasty would cause much more dramatic results.


----------



## nastasja

*her Issa dress*
*http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/109781*


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

its diana all over again


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Sorry, don't see it. A blepbaroplasty would cause much more dramatic results.


Under the eyes?  No, it would only make the person look more refreshed as it's a subtle thing. Her surgeon was excellent.


----------



## tsjmom

Ladybug09 said:


> Diana was the Daughter of an Earl and she also had other relatives who were in the royal court. She was not a royal, but she was not a commoner.



2nd.  She was from a very old and aristocratic family.  She was actually more English AND more royal than the Windsors are.  I was 14 when Diana and Charles married and a huge fan of hers.  I bought any book, mag, pictures of her I could find.


----------



## tsjmom

Sharont2305 said:


> I don't think she chose it, Charles had chosen it from the Royal Jewellers, it wasn't made for her, it was "off the peg" if you like. She accepted that ring he chose because she didn't like to refuse his choice. I think she actually told someone that it wasn't what she would have chosen xx



Actually, she DID choose that ring from the tray of rings presented to her.........some said because it was the biggest!


----------



## tsjmom

DiorDeVille said:


> :Yes:  A long time, if I recall.
> 
> He was discouraged from marrying her because she wasn't royalty.  And she was divorced.
> 
> Perhaps after the debacle that resulted, the royal family were more open to just letting William pick whoever he preferred, rather than intervening and forcing him into another disastrous marriage with someone he didn't want.
> 
> I never got the feeling that Charles pretended to love Diana before marrying her.  "Fond" was the word I would have expected.  They didn't know each other longer than a couple of months, if that, before marrying, I don't think.  (Disclaimer: I don't know much about them and might be wrong.  Maybe more educated posters will clear it up?)
> 
> ETA:  A little wiki background: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camilla,_Duchess_of_Cornwall



Camilla was not divorced at the time she and Charles originally began dating back in the early 70s (73 or 74?).  He was still young and sowing his oats, she got tired of waiting for him (unlike Kate), and went off and married Andrew Parker-Bowles.

I don't know if Diana was truly in love with Charles when they married - how could you be considering how little time they spent together?  I do think she was in love with the idea of being in love with a prince and becoming a princess.  I rather think she was infatuated with Charles.


----------



## Jayne1

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> its diana all over again


Only the blue dress which I guess she wore as an homage to Diana.

Kate seems much more mature,sophisticated and sane.  I bet she won't be calling photographers to upstage anyone, won't be giving interviews unless the Palace gives permission and won't publicly complain when things don't go her way. I see her more as Sophie, Countess of Wessex in that regard.


----------



## ByeKitty

Jayne1 said:


> Under the eyes?  No, it would only make the person look more refreshed as it's a subtle thing. Her surgeon was excellent.


If it's true, I need it too!!


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Under the eyes?  No, it would only make the person look more refreshed as it's a subtle thing. Her surgeon was excellent.



I always thought I had an excellent eye for plastic surgery, but I don't see it in Kate's bags. I do however see a slight difference in her nose.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> I always thought I had an excellent eye for plastic surgery, but I don't see it in Kate's bags. I do however see a slight difference in her nose.


You cannot see those little pouches under her eyes in the "before" picture? They look like black upward curved lines under her eyes.  She looks really refreshed without those black lines/pouches under her eyes. Not that I think she needed to do it - she is really beautiful either way.






Getting back to the Queen - I'm happy she is not abdicating. It's a job for life and she does it so well.  She works really hard too and she seems so sane.  People accuse me of being a bit of a Royalist but it's only a fascination with the British Royal family.  I don't think I'm a Royalist at all.


----------



## ByeKitty

I can see the creases under her eyes look different, but I have very similar creases and they do change when I gain or lose weight... I'm serious!

...and, of course, sleep is a factor here too


----------



## bisousx

Jayne, I can see the pouches in the 'before' pics but I don't see a huge difference in the 'after' pics - I guess I'd have to see more/different high res picture of her face. If she did get the surgery, it's great that it's subtle.. and yes, I think she's a gorgeous gal!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I hate to disagree with those who believe she had the surgery, but i get great results like that from some rest and Dr. Brandt.... 

I love her look. Lovely, fresh, and real. 
I really hope she doesnt mess with herself too much.


----------



## Jayne1

^ I've read criticisms about her long hair and that she will have to cut it now!  I love her hair! I think it would be a shame to cut it and I bet she doesn't. It's kind of her signature.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

I dunno..It looks like she had work done to me..The nostrils look smaller and so do the fat pads under her eyes. 

Either way it seems like she made very, very minor changes to her face.


----------



## brownsugarplum

Of course she won't be calling photographs or conducting interviews without the palaces permission. she has had 8 years training to be the perfect door mat. As for her being sane, Aren't they all in the beginning? the only thing that i can see being different is william. he doesn't seem to be anything like his father.


----------



## Coco Belle

I think the eye thing is just a difference in lighting. 

In natural outdoor light, you can see her "bags" because the light is falling downwards onto her face, creating a dark shadow. Whereas in artificial flash lighting, the light is travelling horizontally, straight into her face, eliminating the shadow that the bag causes. So it seems the bag as disappeared.


----------



## iluvmybags

I read somewhere (recently) that she has lost around 17 pounds over the last few months - that would explain the change in her face.  I don't believe she's had any kind of work done to her face - I think her beauty is natural and like the rest of us, she has good days and bad days


----------



## eggpudding

^


----------



## MACsarah

Kate must be really happy. Hope the 8 year wait was worth it 

Maybe now she'll do something besides being "william's girl" or is that just to much to expect?


----------



## Jahpson

i dont see plastic surgery. I see aging.

as a woman gets older, her face loses that "baby fat".


----------



## bisousx

MACsarah said:


> Kate must be really happy. Hope the 8 year wait was worth it
> 
> Maybe now she'll do something besides being "william's girl" or is that just to much to expect?



does she work?


----------



## MACsarah

bisousx said:


> does she work?



The castle said she worked for her family's business. A lot of people don't like her because she doesn't seem ambitious and seemed like she was just waiting around for a wedding.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

She used to work as an accessories buyer for a British fashion chain store - I think the "offical" story is that the press attention made it too difficult for her to hold down a regular job and the "unoffical" story is that working for the family business made it easier for her to spend time with William on his schedule, since she could just take off whenever he had time off from his army duties.

As his girlfriend she had no official status to be doing Royal duties, that will obviously change once they get married.


----------



## harleyNemma

Official engagement pictures have been released! 

http://blog.zap2it.com/pop2it/2010/...eton-official-engagement-photos-released.html


----------



## ms piggy




----------



## ms piggy

Love the informal pic, very refreshing for a royal couple!

It is very modern yet very tastefully done. And I believe it truly reflects the style of this young royal couple. I wish them nothing but the very best for the future!


----------



## ms piggy

Kate Middleton has apparently chosen outfits from high street stores Reiss and Whistles, rather than from designers, for her engagement photographs taken by Mario Testino, who was also a favourite of the late Princess Diana. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...et-for-her-engagement-photograph-outfits.html


----------



## solange

Jayne1 said:


> ^ I've read criticisms about her long hair and that she will have to cut it now!  I love her hair! I think it would be a shame to cut it and I bet she doesn't. It's kind of her signature.



Cut it? Why??


----------



## solange

ms piggy said:


>


----------



## savvy23

ms piggy said:


> Kate Middleton has apparently chosen outfits from high street stores Reiss and Whistles, rather than from designers, for her engagement photographs taken by Mario Testino, who was also a favourite of the late Princess Diana.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...et-for-her-engagement-photograph-outfits.html



She looks beautiful and happy. Love the Ivory color dress on her!


----------



## lara0112

I love the informal pic too - so cute.  I really doubt that she will cut her hair, although I don't understand anyways why she would.???


----------



## Jahpson

ms piggy said:


>



i cant believe he is getting married! awwww


----------



## chantal1922

they are too cute


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love her fresh, real look. I hope she doesnt feel pressured to change a thing. They are so cute together.. I wish them all the best.


----------



## ilvoelv

They make a beautiful couple and I penciled in the royal wedding in my calendar


----------



## Jahpson

they are already selling knockoffs of her ring.


----------



## harleyNemma

^They have been selling knock offs of Diana's ring for years. I expect the knock-offs of her wedding gown to hit the racks within 24 hours.  (if not sooner!)


----------



## conrad18

I love the pic on the left with them hugging! They're so adorable and clearly in-love. I can't wait to watch the wedding!


----------



## queennadine

LOVE both pictures of them! She's just so adorable!

I'm thinking about getting my hair cut and I love her layers...


----------



## Pinkified J

> LONDON - The bride will arrive by car and leave in a carriage, as befits a newly minted princess.
> Those key details and others about the upcoming nuptials of Prince William and Kate Middleton emerged Wednesday in advance of their April 29 wedding at Westminster Abbey.
> Prince  Charles' representative broke weeks of silence with a statement that  Archbishop of Canterbury Rowan Williams will marry the couple in an 11  a.m. ceremony that will include several other prominent clergy.
> The wedding of William  a young Navy helicopter rescue pilot who is  second in line for the throne  and Middleton, his girlfriend and  confidante for nearly eight years, is expected to draw a gigantic global  audience via television and the Internet.
> The palace also lifted the secrecy surrounding the processional route  the newlyweds will take from Westminster Abbey to Buckingham Palace   information deemed vital to those hoping to get out early and catch a  glimpse of the couple as they glide by in a horse-drawn carriage.
> The parade route, likely to be thronged by well-wishers regardless of  the weather, will take William and Middleton through the storied heart  of ceremonial London, where so many joyous and solemn occasions have  been marked.
> Palace officials said Queen Elizabeth II, William's grandmother,  would host a reception at Buckingham Palace after the wedding ceremony,  with guests drawn from the wedding congregation.
> The reception guest list has not been released, but palace officials  said it will be drawn from members of the wedding congregation who make  up both the couple's official and private lives.
> The night of the wedding, Prince Charles is to host a dinner and dance at Buckingham Palace for family members and close friends of the newlyweds.
> Joe Little, managing editor of Majesty magazine, told The Associated  Press that he was surprised that Middleton has chosen to arrive at  Westminster Abbey by car rather than in a carriage.
> "It's not unprecedented, but we automatically assumed Kate would be  in the glass coach, as was the case with Diana and with Sarah Ferguson,"  he said. "But obviously that was decided against. We don't know why, it  might have been seen as ostentatious."
> Other traditions have changed with the times, he said.
> "In the old days there would have been a wedding breakfast for the  immediate family, but this will be a much bigger reception, with many  more people attending, a more inclusive affair," he said.
> In addition, he said, the queen is not hosting a ball a few nights  before the wedding, as she would have done in the past, and instead  Charles is hosting a gala event the night of the wedding.
> "It's slightly different," he said. "Change is not necessarily a bad thing."
> Officials said the Dean of Westminster, the Very Rev. John Hall, will  conduct the service and the Bishop of London, the Right Rev. Richard  Chartres, will give the address. Both men have long-standing ties to the  royal family.
> The wedding update cleared up many important questions about the schedule but leaves many more issues open to speculation.
> High on the list are the matter of which star designer will be asked  to make Middleton's wedding gown, and which celebrities will be on the  guest list.
> It is also not clear who will provide the music  older folks with knighthoods, icons like Paul McCartney and Elton John,  who performed flawlessly at Diana's funeral  or a younger, dizzier  crew that might appeal more to the newlyweds and their friends?
> The official wedding guest list is also closely guarded information,  with palace officials emphasizing that the wedding is not a state affair  that will be driven by protocol concerns. No information has yet been  released about couple's honeymoon plans.
> Britons and visitors hoping to take part in the event can try to see the  carriage during the parade, when it will travel through Parliament  Square, Whitehall, Horse Guards Parade and the Mall, or they can gather  near Buckingham Palace, where William and his bride are expected to  emerge into public view briefly on the balcony.
> This is the same balcony where William's parents, Prince Charles and the late Princess Diana,  kissed after their 1981 wedding, and where wartime leader Winston  Churchill joined the royal family to wave to the public in triumph at  the end of World War II.
> It is possible a kiss may be in order at that point.



http://omg.yahoo.com/news/royal-wedding-update-archbishop-in-key-role/53403?nc


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Kate's allergic to horses to I'm not sure why it's surprising that she's going by car instead of a carriage. What bride wants to risk sneezing through her wedding?

Ugh, I wish the wedding was a bit later in the day - I'll be getting up very early to watch! Who else will be setting their alarms for 4 am? I know it will be repeated ad nasuem over that weekend, but I want to watch it live.


----------



## Jahpson

harleyNemma said:


> ^They have been selling knock offs of Diana's ring for years. I expect the knock-offs of her wedding gown to hit the racks within 24 hours.  (if not sooner!)




from this historical society?? LOL


----------



## Pinkified J

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Kate's allergic to horses to I'm not sure why it's surprising that she's going by car instead of a carriage. What bride wants to risk sneezing through her wedding?
> 
> Ugh, I wish the wedding was a bit later in the day - I'll be getting up very early to watch! Who else will be setting their alarms for 4 am? I know it will be repeated ad nasuem over that weekend, but I want to watch it live.


I'll have my alarm set at 4am too!
So early.. I can't wait to see Katie's dress.I wonder who will be the bridesmaids and maid of honor. Wouldn't surprise me if Henry was bestman.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Kate's allergic to horses to I'm not sure why it's surprising that she's going by car instead of a carriage. What bride wants to risk sneezing through her wedding?
> 
> Ugh, I wish the wedding was a bit later in the day - I'll be getting up very early to watch! Who else will be setting their alarms for 4 am? I know it will be repeated ad nasuem over that weekend, but I want to watch it live.


 
I would not miss it for the world! I adore the Royal Family--after all, I am half English! I watched Lady Diana live and will watch this as well. Most likely will take the day off work!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Let the wedding planning go into overdrive:

*Kate Middleton Quits Her Job To Become Full-Time Princess*
*by Julia Rubin | 3:43 pm, January 24th, 2011*

We knew the day would come when Kate Middleton would quit her job to become a full-time princess, but part of us is sad it happened. Its like the royal equivalent of those New York Times wedding announcements that are all until recently, Ms. Jones was an account manager at XYZ PR firm. Sigh. Anyway! We assume planning a royal wedding is pretty involved, so well give Kate a pass for now.

Until Christmas, Kate worked at her parents party supply company, so this wedding planning task isnt too much of a stretch. As one of Kates friends told Hello: Catherine is a naturally creative individual and has spent her professional life in the creative industries having worked at Jigsaw, then as a website designer, photographer, marketer and events organiser. Skills she has built up in her working life translate naturally to organising a wedding.

Regardless, wedding details (like what she will wear!) are being kept quiet since they dont want the world to be sick of their wedding before they become husband and wife.


----------



## DesigningStyle

We are talking about her wedding http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/prince-william-kate-middleton-engaged-will-marry-april-642321.html. 

She has her own Celebrity Style thread http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/kate-middleton-643248.html.

And, we are identifying her hats http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/kate-middleton-hats-650642.html and talking about her dress http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/kate-middleton-dress-643310.html.

And back in 2007 and 2008 there were threads on Kate randomness: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/these-girls-made-a-living-impersonating-kate-middleton-122199.html, http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/kate-middleton-offered-fashion-job-new-york-tom-126337.html, http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kate-middleton-having-spot-trouble-14-09-2007-a-184174.html, http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/deer-hunter-middleton-under-fire-going-shooting-royals-195776.html, http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kate-middleton-refuses-offer-first-class-air-travel-334309.html and so on!

*I think it is about time for this lovely lady and future Queen of England to have a thread of her own!*

Please join me in adding to this thread.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Working Girl to Royal Housewife: Kate Middleton Quits Her Day Job  *Time, William Lee Adams, January 25, 2011

Whether sipping champagne at an equestrian event or attempting to look serious while wearing an oversized hat adorned with plumage, Kate Middleton will face many challenges as a newly-minted royal. With that in mind, she's quit her day job to get ready for life in "the firm."

Officials at Buckingham Palace confirmed on Friday that the future Mrs. William Windsor has left her job at her parents' events business Party Pieces to "concentrate full-time on preparing to become a member of the royal family." Her spokesman didn't outline a specific plan of action, but NewsFeed suspects Kate is busy mastering sundry skills like hunting foxes, defusing tense situations created by loose-lipped Prince Charles, and identifying undercover reporters that may offer her bribes.

"She is really throwing herself into it with gusto and energy," a friend of Kate's, who worked with her as a clothing buyer at Jigsaw in 2007, told Hello! magazine. "It is a steep learning curve and at the same time she is learning a lot about the royal family and what the future holds." Given that Kate and William won't have servants when they begin their married life together, she's probably learning how to dust, too.

But with less than 100 days until she walks down the aisle, the fiancee formally known as Waity Katie is focused on planning her blockbuster weddingreplete with the royal pomp and circumstance that's been around as long as the Windsors have. "They know exactly what they want," an insider said. " In the end it will be a traditional Anglican wedding. Don't, for example, expect a rock band to be performing inside the Abbey."
That's reassuring. At Party Pieces, Kate attended trade fairs and handled marketing. But she also arranged photo shoots for less-than-regal products that might make Queen Elizabeth nauseous if they appeared within 100 feet of her grandson's wedding. Items listed under the "What's Hot" section of the Party Pieces web site currently include a "Toy Story 3 Essential Party Kit" and a "Peppa Pig" party bag (both can be yours for less than $16).

It's unclear if Kate will take up a job after she ties the knot, and if she did she would likely work remotely. She currently lives between her parents home in Berkshire and Prince William's cottage on the island of Anglesey in North Wales, where he works as a search and rescue pilot with the Royal Air Force. According to the Daily Mail, the Queen wants the newlyweds to keep a low profile during their first two years of marriageperhaps giving them the privacy and time to produce an heir. Whether she reproduces or not, Kate will use some of the time to nurture her burgeoning charitable work, which will reportedly play a role at her wedding.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I just love that Kate is the daughter of middle-class commoners and a descendant of working-class coal miners.  All accounts I read describe her as "very normal, very down to earth."  She is a modern day princess.


----------



## ilvoelv

Love Kate! She seems so down to earth.


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummm, isn't there already a thread on her?

And she won't be the queen until Charles dies, and with the longevity in their family (Queen Mother and Current QEII, it may be some time...)


----------



## Avril

I  Kate!  I think she is beautiful, classy and will make one amazing queen!  And I think her and William are a really beautiful couple.  I was looking at their engagement pictures (where she wore the cream outfit) and her and William really compliment each other looks-wise!  Let me see if I can find that pic ...


----------



## Avril

Found it!

Got it from MSNBC:
http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...prince-william-and-kate-the-engagement-photos


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ladybug09 said:


> Ummm, isn't there already a thread on her?
> 
> And she won't be the queen until Charles dies, and with the longevity in their family (Queen Mother and Current QEII, it may be some time...)


 
All of those threads are very very old as I wrote in the first post. None (IMHO) were worthy of her!  *Mod's perhaps this thread's name should be changed after her wedding?  *

And you are correct. Kate is second in line of succession to the throne. It will probably be in 30 years. Queen Mother is now 85 and Prince Charles is 63. It will be an interesting 30 years watching Kate evolve.



Avril said:


> Found it!
> 
> Got it from MSNBC:
> http://photoblog.msnbc.msn.com/_new...prince-william-and-kate-the-engagement-photos


 
Oh she is just gorgeous. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## english_girl_900

Kate may never be 'Queen of England', even once William ascends to the throne.  Prince Philip isn't the King after all.

Definitely interested to see the wedding though, either way. Its the first big royal wedding for my generation, and as they're quite a low-key couple (relatively speaking) I'm very curious to see how it goes. Good luck to them!


----------



## Nat

DesigningStyle said:


> *Mod's perhaps this thread's name should be changed after her wedding?  *



Sure, my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Rubypout

BudgetBeauty said:


> I just looked her up, and she's a commoner. For some reason, I thought she was really rich. Her life is crazy now, but it's about to get very, very crazy. lol.



There's nothing common about Kate shes never had to work in her life... when they shes a "commoner" they mean she doesn't have a title. Or for that matter never had to pay tax on her earnings because she hasn't made any... and now my tax is going to contribute to her wedding and the upkeep of the fact she'll never have to work.  If it wasn't for tourism they'd all be long gone


----------



## pmburk

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Ugh, I wish the wedding was a bit later in the day - I'll be getting up very early to watch! Who else will be setting their alarms for 4 am? I know it will be repeated ad nasuem over that weekend, but I want to watch it live.


 
I'll probably set my alarm and get up to watch as well. I did it for Diana!


----------



## DesigningStyle

english_girl_900 said:


> Kate may never be 'Queen of England', even once William ascends to the throne. Prince Philip isn't the King after all.


 
I think she will be Queen--not in the sovereign sense, but as "queen consort." (But I guess the possibility exists that she will not--if they are no longer married. I feel terrible for even typing that.)

Michael Montagne explains that, "One becomes a reigning monarch, a sovereign, by inheriting that position from the former sovereign according to certain rules of primogeniture. Elizabeth II became queen upon the death of her father, King George VI because she was the oldest child and had no brothers. If she had had a brother, even a younger one, he would have become king. As it is she, being the oldest daughter, became queen. *When a king is married his wife becomes queen simply by virtue of being his wife but she is only the queen consort, queen by virtue of being the consort of the king. She is not the sovereign.* Elizabeth on the other hand, because she inherited the position, is the sovereign which is a very different thing. There is no such thing as a king consort. A man is either king, the reigning sovereign, or he is not. Generally when a man marries a queen he is accorded the title of prince, that is prince consort. Elizabeth is married to Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh. Prince Philip is related to the royal family of Denmark, the former royal family of Greece, and several royal families of Germany. He is a member of the House of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glucksburg. Styled a prince at birth, he renounced his royal titles before he married Princess Elizabeth. Her father created him Duke of Edinburgh and gave him several other titles the day before the wedding."



Nat said:


> Sure, my thoughts exactly!


 
Thanks *Nat*. 



Rubypout said:


> There's nothing common about Kate shes never had to work in her life... when they shes a "commoner" they mean she doesn't have a title. Or for that matter never had to pay tax on her earnings because she hasn't made any... and now my tax is going to contribute to her wedding and the upkeep of the fact she'll never have to work.  If it wasn't for tourism they'd all be long gone


 
Oh dear, a raw nerve has been touched. 

On January 24 it was reported that she quit her job. Are you saying this is inaccurate?

*Kate Middleton Quits Job to Focus on British Royal Wedding*

(NewsCore) - Kate Middleton left her job at her family's online party supplies firm to prepare for her upcoming wedding to Prince William, a royal aide told NewsCore on Monday.

Middleton quit her role as Party Pieces' project manager to "concentrate full-time on preparing to become a member of the royal family," the spokesman said.

The future princess is now dividing her time between her parents' home and Prince William's cottage on the island of Anglesey, North Wales, near the Royal Air Force base where the prince works as a search and rescue pilot.

It could not be confirmed exactly when Middleton handed over her responsibilities at the company, but she began the process of preparing for public life after the engagement was announced in November.

As the person in charge of marketing Party Pieces, Middleton was responsible for projects such as putting together the Christmas catalogue, arranging photo shoots and attending trade fairs.

The royal couple was set to marry April 29 at London's Westminster Abbey.

As preparations for the wedding continued, Middleton was trying to keep the design of her wedding dress -- and its creator -- a secret until the big day. However, it was thought the princess-to-be would opt for an elegant, slimline dress.​


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Diane d'Poitier* and *pmburk*, I just submitted April 29 as a day off from work. My plan is to watch the wedding live and then enjoy the day of TV coverage. 

*Of course I will be watching virtually with my tPF friends here. Let's plan to all log in together and we can chat in this thread.  Are you with me ladies?*


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Oh yeah, I'll be around.

It's rumoured that their first official trip abroad after the wedding will be to Canada - if it's true I may go see them at whatever event happens in Toronto. I've never seen a member of the Royal Family in person before, it would be neat.


----------



## serene

where do you think it's possible to watch live stream on the internet? our dorm's bbc got cancelled and now I have only bbc channel website's live stream as an option ush: I'm sure some danish tv channels will show it live but they would speak danish so not very convenient.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I am betting that CNN and FOX and other major news outlets will broadcast live.  Probably as the date gets close they will divulge details.


----------



## Rubypout

DesigningStyle said:


> Oh dear, a raw nerve has been touched.
> 
> On January 24 it was reported that she quit her job. Are you saying this is inaccurate?
> *Kate Middleton Quits Job to Focus on British Royal Wedding*
> 
> (NewsCore) - Kate Middleton left her job at her family's online party supplies firm to prepare for her upcoming wedding to Prince William, a royal aide told NewsCore on Monday.
> 
> Middleton quit her role as Party Pieces' project manager to "concentrate full-time on preparing to become a member of the royal family," the spokesman said.
> 
> The future princess is now dividing her time between her parents' home and Prince William's cottage on the island of Anglesey, North Wales, near the Royal Air Force base where the prince works as a search and rescue pilot.
> 
> It could not be confirmed exactly when Middleton handed over her responsibilities at the company, but she began the process of preparing for public life after the engagement was announced in November.
> 
> As the person in charge of marketing Party Pieces, Middleton was responsible for projects such as putting together the Christmas catalogue, arranging photo shoots and attending trade fairs.
> 
> The royal couple was set to marry April 29 at London's Westminster Abbey.
> 
> As preparations for the wedding continued, Middleton was trying to keep the design of her wedding dress -- and its creator -- a secret until the big day. However, it was thought the princess-to-be would opt for an elegant, slimline dress.​



As a matter of a fact it's what one might call hyperbole.
Lot's of members of government and MP's etc "employ" members of their family...  It is the exact same thing. Just because they may be on the bank role but it doesn't mean they actually work for their money...

It's like saying being queen is working

Kate isn't "common" < which is an insulting word to anyone working or middle class in England anyway.
What "commoner" grows up in a house like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





People such as Kim Kardashian, Paris Hilton etc get alot of abuse for being nobodies... but at least they actually earn the money they make.

Why should my hard earned tax contribution which is meant to pay for care in the National Health Service, Fire fighters, Police forces, The Army etc go towards paying for an elaborate wedding of people who mean nothing to me? 

Especially when the government are cutting money for school improvements, funding for projects to help the disdvantaged, cutting safety checks on people who work with children (to save money), cutting funding for suspected terrorist checks. All things that money should not be spared on funding.


----------



## Avril

I heard yesterday that Kate has lost a ton of weight recently and she's meant to be close to a UK 4-6 now (US 0-2).  I hope she doesn't feel she has to lose loads of weight just because she is now to be married, she is absolutely gorgeous and beautiful the way she is!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Did you get yours?

http://www.blogcdn.com/royalwedding.aol.com/media/2011/02/royal-wedding-invitation.jpg


----------



## CobaltBlu

DesigningStyle said:


> Did you get yours?
> 
> http://www.blogcdn.com/royalwedding.aol.com/media/2011/02/royal-wedding-invitation.jpg



I am pretty sure mine is going to be lost in the mail, darn it!!

Thanks for sharing yours, LOL!


----------



## chantal1922

*First Look: The actors portraying William and Kate in TV movie in character as the royal couple... but doesn't he look more like Harry?*










> These are the first pictures of the actors portraying Prince William and Kate Middleton in character as the royal couple.
> 
> Camilla Luddington and Nico Evers Swindell have commenced filming for the made-for-TV movie in Bel Air, California.
> 
> The relatively unknown actors put on a very affectionate display of cuddling and gazed adoringly into each other's eyes - something we have never been privy to with the real couple.
> British actress Camilla's brunette hair has been blow dried into Miss Middleton's trademark glossy mane and she wore a patterned navy dress and black heels.
> 
> The 26-year-old actress, who has had minor roles in CSI and soap Days Of Our Lives, posed with Nico in front of a grand entranceway with stone paving.
> 
> Despite the storyline chronicling the couple's courtship in Edinburgh, filming is taking place in California, with UCLA standing in for St Andrews University.
> 
> New Zealand-born Nico, 31, was looking preppy in a pale blue V-neck jumper, shirt and jeans.
> 
> The brunette actor's hair has been dyed to match William's dark blonde, but with his full head of locks and angular features, Nico actually more closely resembles William's younger brother Harry.
> 
> Nico has had bit parts in television series NCIS: Los Angeles, Guiding Light and Law & Order, plus a small role in the 2010 Mel Gibson movie Edge of Darkness.
> 
> The made for TV movie is being created by Lifetime - the network behind the controversial Amanda Knox film - who hope to complete production before the royal wedding on April 29.
> A synopsis of the movie says: 'The film chronicles the history of William and Kate - from the moment the two students met at Scotland's prestigious University of St Andrews, through the ups and downs of their nine-year courtship complicated by social and Royal Family pressures, and intense global media attention surrounding their storybook nuptials.'
> 
> Star Trek and Chariots Of Fire star Ben Cross is to portray Prince Charles, while American Mary Elise Hayden will play Kate's sister Pippa Middleton.
> 
> British actor Richard Reid, whose father is the Queen's chief accountant Sir Alan Reid, is set to portray the role of Marcus, a character believed to be loosely based on William's best friend, nightclub owner Guy Pelly.
> 
> He has previously had roles in several feature films including Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, The Hangover and Flutter.
> 
> German distributor SevenOne International, which has secured the rights to the movie said it had high hopes for the film.
> 
> Managing director Jens Richter, said: 'William & Kate tells the story of how these two young people overcame the many obstacles to their courtship and found lasting love.
> 
> 'With this touching story in the hands of Frank Konigsberg, one of the best TV producers in the business, we are proud to offer this year's most moving television event.'



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Middleton-actors-seen-time-royal-couple.html


----------



## Nat

Bumping this, only 2 weeks to go! Time flies! First I'd like to show off my William and Kate coffee mug :greengrin:


----------



## Nat

http://tinyurl.com/62gjoye

George Michael Records Royal Wedding Song

11:05am UK, Friday April 15, 2011

George Michael has recorded a cover version for the Royal wedding for the second time in two days to "make it even more romantic".

The singer put together a track as a special present for Prince William and Kate Middleton.
He asked fans on Twitter to submit possible songs he could cover as a gift to the Royal couple, and has now chosen one.
In a series of posts on his page, he wrote: "So excited that about (sic) the song/gift... Recorded the track all over again yesterday in a different key and a new vocals (sic), sounds even more romantic..."








The song was finished this week but Michael went back to the studio on Wednesday to record it again to make sure the end product was perfect.
He is determined to keep the track a secret until he unveils it later today - but he has given fans a number of clues.
Posting a series of clues for his fans, Michael wrote: "I think I've chosen a song for William and Kate.
"Suffice to say it's a beautiful song and it was never a single so chances are u don't know it. But I think it's a perfect fit. It was written in the seventies by a genius.
"Tell you what, I'll give u a clue that will really narrow it down to that handful of great love songs of the pop era. The first word of the title is 'You' (sic)."
Fans were quick to submit their guesses, and within an hour the 47-year-old revealed someone had correctly named the track  but still refused to publicly say what he will be recording.

He posted: "Oh my giddy aunt, somebody already got it!!!"
The singer, who found fame with Wham! in the 1980s before going on to solo success, also revealed he met Prince William as a child.
He wrote: "I'm so happy for William, I only ever met him twice, but he was such a nice kid.
"Actually he asked me to sing!!! He was only eight!
"It was a Xmas party at Kensington Palace, and believe it or not I'm too shy to sing to small numbers of people so I said no", tweeted Michael.
*The song will be available to download for free on Cnn.com from Friday* and Michael is urging fans to make an online donation on the Royal Wedding charity website instead of getting the couple a gift.


----------



## chinkee21

Avril said:


> I heard yesterday that Kate has lost a ton of weight recently and she's meant to be close to a UK 4-6 now (US 0-2). I hope she doesn't feel she has to lose loads of weight just because she is now to be married, she is absolutely gorgeous and beautiful the way she is!


 
Wow, did she need to lose weight at all? I don't think she was overweight..?


----------



## Avril

chinkee21 said:


> Wow, did she need to lose weight at all? I don't think she was overweight..?


 
No - she has always been really thin anyway!  But I guess the pressure of the big day n everything, she's gotten thinner.


----------



## bern

english_girl_900 said:


> Kate may never be 'Queen of England', even once William ascends to the throne.  Prince Philip isn't the King after all.



Kinda surprised to read this from an English girl


----------



## Avril

Less than 2 weeks to go! So excited!!!!


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## LovesYSL

In response to those photos from the William and Kate movie- every Kate impersonator I've seen is nowhere near the beauty the actual Kate possesses.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

That movie looks so bad.


----------



## Jahpson

a movie already? funny how the press was making fun of this couple pre-engagement but now their relationship is movie ready? foh


----------



## eggpudding

ITA re the movie looking hella bad, and those so-called impersonators don't resemble the couple AT ALL.


----------



## CobaltBlu

too soon!!!


----------



## fifi09

Ladies, no one gives a sh*t about them getting married here in England. 
Apart from we get one day public holiday, everyone I know of all are getting out London from Easter onwards!

I was in Cali about 2 weeks ago. everyone over there were damn excited!!???? but WHY????


----------



## Ejm1059

I love how we in the US care more about the wedding then the UK. My British friends are like could not give a crap. They say it's because we in the US don't have a monarchy and we are fascinated by royalty. She does have a point


----------



## LovesYSL

I know everyone has been saying the Lifetime movie choices don't resemble them at all but seriously watch this video, the likeness is scary, and amazing!

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/15/royal-wedding-viral-video_n_849960.html


----------



## Ejm1059

That was epic. They did all resemble them. And even the Prince Harry impersonator was a total fox.


----------



## chantal1922

LovesYSL said:


> I know everyone has been saying the Lifetime movie choices don't resemble them at all but seriously watch this video, the likeness is scary, and amazing!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/15/royal-wedding-viral-video_n_849960.html


 that was cute.


----------



## LovesYSL

Ejm1059 said:


> That was epic. They did all resemble them. And even the Prince Harry impersonator was a total fox.



OMG I agree the Prince Harry is totally foxy.


----------



## kaitydid

Ejm1059 said:


> I love how we in the US care more about the wedding then the UK. My British friends are like could not give a crap. They say it's because we in the US don't have a monarchy and we are fascinated by royalty. She does have a point


 
Sadly, it's true!  Royalty has always fascinated me, be it current or in the past. I don't know why, though, but I'm betting your friends are right and it's because I live in the US where we don't have a monarchy!

I've been looking forward to this wedding since I saw a documentary on William and Kate's relationship several months ago. I'll be in school when the wedding takes place, but I'll definitely be recording it!



LovesYSL said:


> I know everyone has been saying the Lifetime movie choices don't resemble them at all but seriously watch this video, the likeness is scary, and amazing!
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/15/royal-wedding-viral-video_n_849960.html


 
That was such a cute video!


----------



## LovesYSL

For everyone in the US apart from the Lifetime movie on tomorrow there's a special 20/20 episode on ABC at 10:00 that looks like it has a lot of never before seen stuff. Should be good!


----------



## ILoveMyBug

Well I live in England, and I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Nat

^ Me too, can't wait! 

The Daily Mail has got a Royal Wedding section with all the latest news, here you go: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/royalwedding/index.html


----------



## Ejm1059

This is funny! The 8 cheesiest lines from their Lifetime movie!

http://nymag.com/daily/entertainment/2011/04/william_kate_lifetime_movie.html


----------



## serene

just read that the wedding will be streamed live on youtube! yey


----------



## LovesYSL

Did anyone watch any of the specials on last night? I watched the first hour of the HORRIFIC Lifetime movie and then switched it over to the 20/20 special which I thought was spectacular. There was home movie footage of Kate in a play when she was younger where a fortune teller tells her she's going to fall in love with a man named William who will whisk her away to London. Creepy! Then I watched the Lifetime special on at 11 which wasn't that great compared to 20/20. I'm so curious to see who makes her dress.


----------



## chantal1922

The Lifetime movie was boring.


----------



## LovesYSL

I agree it was stupid. That girl looks like someone I know so it was hard to think of her as Kate.


----------



## melissatrv

I did not see a thread on this....I assume the wedding of Prince William and Kate Middleton will be broadcast on TV like Charles and Diana's.  Who is going to watch it?  What time will it take place in the US?

Someone I know said they got dressed to the nines and watched the wedding of Charles and Diana in the middle of the night in the US.  She says she is doing the same thing this time and insisting her husband wear a top hat!


----------



## scrpo83

It will be a working day for me so I'm not going to watch it live I suppose..may catch the delayed telecast later. Ohh..I'm not in the US tho..


----------



## mundodabolsa

I plan to watch!  the actual ceremony starts at 11am in London, so 6am EST where I'll be, except I'm sort of most interested in seeing the bride arrive at the church and the other pre-ceremony stuff so I'll probably get up around 4am


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*I'll be watching!!! Diana & Charles' wedding was a few years before my time, so I'm def tuning in for this one!!*~*


----------



## gelbergirl

I will probably tune in.
The British do such a good job with these events.
I think it's a nice celebration, though I am sure those 2 would marry in private if they could!


----------



## NYCBelle

i really don't care but i'm just more interested in seeing Kate's dress.  I heard coverage starts at 5am EST yikes!


----------



## Nat

I will be sitting in front of the telly, I'm really looking forward to it!

We have a thread on their wedding in the Celeb section, feel free to join the fun there  http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...-will-marry-april-642321-25.html#post18705206


----------



## NYCBelle

serene said:


> just read that the wedding will be streamed live on youtube! yey




sweet!  i'll watch it at work hehe. I get in at 7:30 so i have time to kill.

I love the fact that they set up a fund for charity donations in lieu of wedding gifts


----------



## Nat

serene said:


> just read that the wedding will be streamed live on youtube! yey


 
Excellent!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am going to DVR it cuz there is no way I am waking up at 3 AM to watch it live!


----------



## Nishi621

I definitely want to see it, I thought I could wake up at 6am for it, but, if all the other things are starting earlier, don't think I will make that. I want to see her arrive at the church and all the pre-ceremony stuff too. Guess I will DVR it


----------



## gsmom

I'm an admitted sucker for this stuff...I will be watching live.


----------



## Belle49

I'm watching live as well.


----------



## KathyB

I'll DVR it.


----------



## pmburk

I got up early to watch Charles & Diana's wedding - granted I was only 6 years old... 

I would like to watch this one, but I'm going to be honest and say that since it starts at 5 a.m. central time on a workday... I'll probably have to catch the later coverage.


----------



## Nishi621

To the person who was complaining that their tax dollars are going to pay for the royal wedding, I thought the palace made it perfectly clear that the palace, Charles and kate's parents are paying for the wedding, receptions, etc.. and tax dollars will only be used to pay for security for the wedding.

 besides, I am sure hotels and restaurants will be making a TON off of this wedding what with all the publicity it's getting and going to get, businesses will make a bundle!


----------



## 918Lux

I can't wait!!  I'm going to stay at my parents' house and my mom and I will get up super early to watch all the coverage and we're making scones and other goodies to enjoy!


----------



## tunder53

gsmom said:


> I'm an admitted sucker for this stuff...I will be watching live.


 
same here.


----------



## Ejm1059

Is it me or is Kate looking thinner. Probablyall that stress.


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Me too! I'm watching  i woke up to watch Charles and Diana's wedding when I was 8.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I won't be watching because I honestly do not care about the royal family, but I will want to see pics of the dress the day after.


----------



## Nat

^ Yeah, must be the stress. Poor thing.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...reedom-royal-wedding-shopping-Kings-Road.html

Enjoying her last days of freedom: Kate Middleton skips along the King's Road like any normal 29-year-old








With the sun on her back and the wind in her hair, Kate Middleton had a spring in her step on the King's Road in London today.
And why shouldn't she? The happiest day of her life is just nine days away, when she will finally marry the man of her dreams in front of adoring billions around the globe.
Looking as stylish as ever and rather slender (she wouldn't be the first to diet with wedding dress in mind), Kate appeared as a free as a bird and unencumbered by the trappings of a Queen in waiting.


Astonishingly, she appeared to have only one a protection officer in sight - and he was so casually dressed he would have gone unnoticed but for the coat he was wearing on the hottest day of the year. Miss Middleton, who will walk up the aisle at Westminster Abbey next Friday to marry heir to the throne Prince William, wore a £480 Issa short-sleeved black wrap dress and tan court kitten heels - accessorised with her 18-carat sapphire and diamond engagement ring - valued at £32m.

The glossy brunette popped into Whistles where she no doubt added more pieces to her wedding and honeymoon wardrobe. The fashion chain refused to comment on Kate's purchases but the upmarket High Street store typically prices a dress between £100 and £300.

Yesterday, the princess-in-waiting, who is renowned for her love of High Street fashion, was spotted shopping in Warehouse, a mid-market chain.
She arrived with a bodyguard and left with four size 8 dresses for £225. It is thought she will be spending her honeymoon somewhere hot though reports have ranged from Scotland to the Middle East. It has been confirmed the couple will spend their first night as husband and wife in Buckingham Palace.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't imagine the pressure. She is looking older.


----------



## queennadine

Love her dress, hate the shoes with it. Yeah, I can't imagine the pressure she's under. I said from the beginning that she's getting thinner, and that's why.


----------



## cookie dough

I hope she wears McQueen for the wedding.

I am keen to find out the final numbers for how many people worldwide will watch this wedding. The Wall Street Journal is predicting 2 billion.


----------



## ByeKitty

cookie dough said:


> I hope she wears McQueen for the wedding.
> 
> I am keen to find out the final numbers for how many people worldwide will watch this wedding. The Wall Street Journal is predicting 2 billion.



2 billion..?!


----------



## Nat

cookie dough said:


> I am keen to find out the final numbers for how many people worldwide will watch this wedding. The Wall Street Journal is predicting 2 billion.



2 billion?! Wow!


----------



## caitlin1214

My mom is planning on waking up early to watch the wedding. I told her that if I wasn't working by then, I'll get up early then, too, and then we can periodically call each other while watching. 

We were talking about the wedding and at some point she told me it was a shame I wasn't home because then we could watch it together.

Us calling each other would be the next best thing.


----------



## caitlin1214

DesigningStyle said:


> I think she will be Queen--not in the sovereign sense, but as "queen consort." (But I guess the possibility exists that she will not--if they are no longer married. I feel terrible for even typing that.)
> 
> Michael Montagne explains that, "One becomes a reigning monarch, a sovereign, by inheriting that position from the former sovereign according to certain rules of primogeniture. Elizabeth II became queen upon the death of her father, King George VI because she was the oldest child and had no brothers. If she had had a brother, even a younger one, he would have become king. As it is she, being the oldest daughter, became queen. *When a king is married his wife becomes queen simply by virtue of being his wife but she is only the queen consort, queen by virtue of being the consort of the king. She is not the sovereign.* Elizabeth on the other hand, because she inherited the position, is the sovereign which is a very different thing. There is no such thing as a king consort. A man is either king, the reigning sovereign, or he is not. Generally when a man marries a queen he is accorded the title of prince, that is prince consort. Elizabeth is married to Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh. Prince Philip is related to the royal family of Denmark, the former royal family of Greece, and several royal families of Germany. He is a member of the House of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glucksburg. Styled a prince at birth, he renounced his royal titles before he married Princess Elizabeth. Her father created him Duke of Edinburgh and gave him several other titles the day before the wedding."




The only king and queen on England's throne was William III and Mary II (1688 - 1702). Mary II got the throne from her dad, James II. 

They shared the throne for four years. Then Mary died and William ruled by himself for another eight. 


British royalty fascinates me.


----------



## LovesYSL

She's looking gorgeous but I finally think she's looking too skinny. She needs to throw those camel colored shoes away, they're horrible. A flat would have been better if she can't wear a better heel.


----------



## DesigningStyle

caitlin1214 said:


> The only king and queen on England's throne was William III and Mary II (1688 - 1702). Mary II got the throne from her dad, James II.
> 
> They shared the throne for four years. Then Mary died and William ruled by himself for another eight.
> 
> 
> British royalty fascinates me.


 
Thank you for your post.  

Oh, I so hope you will be watching the wedding with me on the 29th and posting in this thread "live".


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Believe you me, I will. When I'm not on the phone with my mom, I'll be here.


----------



## Nat

The more the merrier! artyhat:


----------



## Addictista

I'm watching live.  I've adjusted my work schedule to allow for the time because I'm a dork!


----------



## 918Lux

I can't wait!  We're having a sleep over and making scones to enjoy during the royal wedding!  I adore the British Monarchy and have been so excited watching all of the TV specials (even the cheesy ones) that have been on TV lately.


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^^^^ Me too! There's something like a 6 part series on Lifetime this week! Loving it! I'm excited to see how Kate matures and progresses into a princess. And jealous it's not me! LOL.


----------



## Eva S.

starts too early for me to watch live but i'll definitely dvr it.


----------



## nova_girl

I'm conflicted about what to do. I really want to take the day off work and watch it live but I think it would be more practical to watch a recording of it. I'm leaning towards taking the day off but if I do I'll have to go in on Saturday which I don't want to do!


----------



## babypie

Won't be watching.  Don't care.


----------



## 19flowers

I'll be watching it live -- also saw the Charles & Diana wedding live.


----------



## caitlin1214

I have no desire to see the TV movie. But I would be interested in checking out all the specials TLC will be airing the week leading up to the wedding.



The shows that are going to air sound fascinating:

http://insidetv.ew.com/2011/03/15/tlc-announces-huge-royal-wedding-week-lineup/


----------



## cookie dough

@Nat and @ByeKitty, the Wall Street Journal names the 2 billion estimate here. It's a fascinating article. 

It is a staggering amount of people which highlights just how potent he and his legacy is. I am interested in the media side of this, and regardless how many people say they don't care about the wedding, many people worldwide will watch it in parts or whole so don't know why people keep pretending ha ha!

Can't wait!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Addictista said:


> I'm watching live.  I've adjusted my work schedule to allow for the time because I'm a dork!



I love this, good for you!


----------



## ms piggy

Very much looking forward to the wedding. Alas, I have to attend a customer's event at that time. So disappointed that I can't watch it live. 

Kate doesn't strike me as someone who would bow down to the pressure of losing weight for the sake of it. She is far more sensible than that. I feel it's the stress of planning the wedding in such a short time as well as the pressure of being thrush into the limelight at the same time. I can imagine how overwhelming it ALL can be.  When I get nervous and stressed, I easily lose my appetite as well as burn more calories especially when kept busy. 

William n Kate seem like a grounded couple. And they appear genuinely fond of each other. I wish them all the best as they embark on their married life building a family together.


----------



## ms piggy

It's like many don't want to care care appear to care but cant look away either. The royal love story/wedding iis fascinating no matter how you look it.


----------



## eggpudding

bagouttahell said:


> i can't imagine the pressure. She is looking older.



ita!


----------



## Nat

cookie dough said:


> @Nat and @ByeKitty, the Wall Street Journal names the 2 billion estimate here. It's a fascinating article.
> 
> It is a staggering amount of people which highlights just how potent he and his legacy is. I am interested in the media side of this, and regardless how many people say they don't care about the wedding, many people worldwide will watch it in parts or whole so don't know why people keep pretending ha ha!
> 
> Can't wait!



Very interesting article, especially the comparison with the wedding of Charles and Diana. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LovesYSL

There are 3 hours of royal specials on Lifetime tonight starting at 8. I watched one on OWN last night that was pretty good so if that's rerun I recommend that. I'm interested to see what TLC is going to air all next week. I'm thinking about covering nothing but the royals and wedding on my blog next week. I am so obsessed! What are we all going to do when the wedding is over?!


----------



## serene

LovesYSL said:


> What are we all going to do when the wedding is over?!



start obsessing when the kids arrive


----------



## LovesYSL

serene said:


> start obsessing when the kids arrive



I just read they're thinking of amending the law that would allow Kate and William's female firstborn inherit the throne. Typically the oldest male child inherits the crown regardless if they have an older sister. Their view is that the British public sees no problem with a female sovereign, which is clearly true.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

The baby madness has already started - The Star's cover story this week is that Kate is pregnant, and In Touch had a "Ready for Baby" cover blurb too with a pic of them.


----------



## coconutsboston

I'll probably get up and watch it live too!


----------



## melissatrv

I am really looking forward to watching this as well....I am such a sucker for royalty.  It sounds like she is "breaking with tradition" on a lot of things and putting her own spin, modern twist...whatever you want to call it.  I just hope it is not too much of a break from tradition and still is what most expect a royal wedding to be...I know it is her wedding and she should have what she wants and all....but this is a royal wedding!!!  Hope I am not the only one who thinks this.  For some reason I would not be surpised if she wore a very plain form fitting dress than an elaborate ornate princess wedding gown.

It is amazing though how much detail they are able to keep under wraps....I am sure the tabloids would pay top dollar just to find out whats on the menu.


----------



## LovesYSL

I am interested to see how they modernize it. I know Kate is arriving in a car instead of carriage. I think her dress will be simple but with a longer train. Not as long as Diana's but long enough to fill up the space. I wish they'd release photos from their receptions I'm so curious to see what that's like and I heard Kate is having more than one dress.


----------



## caitlin1214

There is one thing they followed tradition on. Under the Royal Marriages Act 1772, all descendants of George II must obtain the sovereign's agreement before they wed, otherwise the marriage is invalid.

Prince William asked Queen Elizabeth II's permission to marry and she recently signed a formal consent of marriage. 




http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-Prince-William-Kate-Middleton-marriage.html



For a royal permission slip, it's pretty!


----------



## caitlin1214

I almost want to buy scones and lemon curd for the event.


----------



## bern

caitlin1214 said:


> There is one thing they followed tradition on. Under the Royal Marriages Act 1772, all descendants of George II must obtain the sovereign's agreement before they wed, otherwise the marriage is invalid.
> 
> Prince William asked Queen Elizabeth II's permission to marry and she recently signed a formal consent of marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-Prince-William-Kate-Middleton-marriage.html
> 
> 
> 
> For a royal permission slip, it's pretty!



How interesting
Thanks for the link


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> I *almost* want to buy scones and lemon curd for the event.



Almost??  


Get thee to the marketplace!!! The nuptuals are nigh upon us!! Make haste!!


----------



## poopsie

OMG - I can't believe it has been *30 years* since Charles and Di's wedding!!!! I didn't stay up to watch it but I recall everyone at work in the lunch room the next day talking about it.


----------



## eggpudding

CobaltBlu said:


> Almost??
> 
> 
> Get thee to the marketplace!!! The nuptuals are nigh upon us!! Make haste!!


----------



## Addictista

caitlin1214 said:


> I almost want to buy scones and lemon curd for the event.



That's a great idea!


----------



## BadRomance93

Is Kanye attending the wedding or not?


----------



## needloub

I wasn't old enough to see Charles and Diana wed, so I am definitely waking up early to watch the royal wedding live.


----------



## Nat

The guest list

THE GUEST LIST:

*CELEBRITY PALS*
David and Victoria Beckham, film director Guy Ritchie  who is Kate's sixth cousin once removed-, former English rugby coach Sir Clive Woodward and his wife Lady Woodward, comedian Rowan Atkinson

*THE MIDDLETON CLAN*
More than 15 members of the Middleton family are invited, along with distant cousins and friends from around the world. 
Kate's uncle, multi-millionaire entrepreneur Gary Goldsmith, who shamed the family when he was filmed chopping cocaine and boasting of his Royal connections, his ex-wife Luan Goldsmith and their ten-year-old daughter Tallulah; Kate's sister and maid of honour Pippa and her boyfriend of one year, city trader Alex Loudon; James Middleton, Kates brother; other relatives Matita Glassborow, Jean Harrison, Stephen Lupton, David Middleton, Elizabeth Middleton, Timothy Middleton, John Middleton, Richard Middleton, Simon Middleton, Nicholas Middleton, Adam Middleton and Lucy Middleton; John Madejski, chairman of Reading FC; Tory MP Richard Benyon and his wife Zoe; Swiss-based, British-born investment banker Alexander Hood, 4th Viscount Bridport; designer Philippa Naylor; Newbury-based horse trainer Hugh Morrison and his wife Mary; artist and close family friend Gemma Billington and her husband Tim; Party Pieces photographer Millie Pilkington and her husband Edward; Landowners William Hartley Russell and his wife Marina.

*MUSTIQUE SET*
Roger Pritchard and Brian Alexander; managing directors of The Mustique Company;  John and Belle Robinson; Jeanette Cadet  who fronts the villa rentals office; Richard Schaffer; island's head tennis coach; Gregory Allen, the island's yoga teacher; Michael Bunbury the local doctor and his wife; Basil Charles, the owner of Basil's Bar.

*THE EXES*
Kates ex-boyfriends Rupert Finch; Willem Marx and Williams former flames Isabella Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe; Arabella Musgrave; Rose Farquhar and Jecca Craig with her boyfriend Captain Philip Kaye, parents Ian and Jane, and brother Batian with his wife Melissa.

*THE GLOSSE POSSE*
Gloucestershire friend Amanda Bush; Lady Catherine Percy, the daughter of the Duke of Northumberland and her husband Patrick Valentine; the Duke and Duchess of Northumberland's other children, Lady Melissa Percy, George Percy (Earl Percy) and Lord Max Percy; Captain Jack Mann,  son of mercenary Simon Mann; Harry Aubrey Fletcher and his new wife Louise and Harry's parents Sir Henry and Lady Aubrey-Fletcher; William's friends Tom and Victoria Inskip; Susanna and Jake Warren, grandchildren of the Queen's former racing manager, the Earl of Carnarvon; Showjumper Harry Meade and his wife Rosie, along with his brother James, sister Lucy and parents; Olympic gold medallist Richard Meade and his wife Angela; William's best friend Guy Pelly and his parents Mr and Mrs John Pelly; Etonian Thomas van Straubenzee; Emily Gerard Leigh, one of William's friends from Wiltshire; entrepreneur Jamie Murray Wells, along with his parents Simon and Angela; Lady Natasha Rufus Isaacs, daughter of the Marquess of Reading; polo-playing brothers Luke and Mark Tomlinson. Marks girlfriend Laura Bechtolsheimer; Prince William's close friend Arthur Landon and his mother Katalina; the Earl of Home David Douglas-Home, the chairman of private bank Coutts, and his wife Jane, along with their daughters Lady Mary and Lady Iona. Lady Ionas husband James Thomas Wingfield Hewitt; Lord and Lady Tollemache's sons Edward and James, a childhood friend of William's, along with Edward's wife Sophie.

*TEAM WILLIAM*
Press officer Miguel Head; private secretary Jamie Lowther-Pinkerton and his wife Susannah and son Billy; personal secretary Helen Asprey and her partner Nigel Hawkins; former nanny Tiggy Pettifer, her husband Charles and their sons Frederick and Tom; former headmaster from Ludgrove School, Gerald Barber, and his wife, former housemaster at Eton, Dr Andrew Gailey, and his wife; Mark Dyer, the Prince of Wales' former equerry and his wife; Robert Cudmore, William's former polo instructor; early childhood nanny Barbara Barnes; the provost of Eton and Charles's teacher at Gordonstoun, Sir Eric Anderson and his wife Lady Anderson.

*KATE'S MATES*
Photographer Alistair Morrison; Sarah Dawson, the director of the Starlight Children's Foundation;  Marlborough friend Alicia Fox-Pitt, Meghann Gunderman  who is coming over from the States ; her favourite designer Daniella Helayel, director of Issa, and Katie Readman, who also works for the label; jockey Sam Waley-Cohen, and his fiancee Annabel Ballin and Sam's parents Robert and Felicity; rower Oliver Hicks and his parents, Mr and Mrs Charles Hicks. Lady Laura Marsham, daughter of Julian Marsham, the 8th Earl of Romley, and her brother Michael; St Andrew's and prep school friend Emily Bevan.

*THE SALLIES CREW*
The couple's coterie of friends from St Salvator's ('Sallies') hall of residence at St Andrews have been invited to the evening reception. These include Bryony Daniels; Alasdair Coutts-Wood; Virginia Fraser, daughter of Lord Strathalmond and a neighbour of the couple in St Andrews;  their former flatmates Olivia Bleasdale, Oli Baker and Fergus Boyd, and Oli's and Fergus' wives Mel and Sandrine; friend Oliver Chadwyck-Healey; Sir Henry Cheape, who owns the Strathtyrum Estate in St Andrews where the couple shared a farmhouse; Alice Warrender, a clothes-designer; Captain Mark Hayhurst, William's pal from Sandhurst, and his fiancee Liz Sebag-Montefiore, who studied History of Art with Kate.

*ETON PALS*
Graham Booth, Charles Gilkes and his brother Alexander; Edward Innes-Ker, son of the 10th Duke of Roxburghe; banking heirs James and David Jardine-Paterson; Mark Vestey's polo-playing son Ben and his wife Chloe and sister Tamara; Thomas van Straubenzee and his younger brother Charles, parents Alexander and Claire; distant cousin William van Straubenzee. 

*THE BOUJIS BUNCH*
Princess Beatrice's long-term boyfriend Dave; Verity Evetts, singer James Blunt's ex-girlfriend; Charlie Savory, heir to Thorpland Hall, and his wife Lucy; Holly Branson, daughter of Virgin boss Sir Richard; Charles Morshead, who accompanied Kate to Mahiki nightclub when she split from William in 2007; Andrew Charlton and fiancee Edwina Palmer, daughter of Lord Palmer of the biscuit-making family, TV presenter Ben Fogle and his wife Marina, and friend Bear Maclean.


----------



## tiggycat

I'll be getting ready for work at that time so I'll watch (but not sit down and 'just' watch).


----------



## IBleedOrange

I'll be working during that time, so BFF and I are wearing wedding dresses to work (we bartend/waitress). At least we'll be amused


----------



## sgj99

ok, i'm going to sound real old here:  i watched Charles and Diana's wedding, it was the summer after i graduated from high school.

so, i'll be getting up early to watch all the pre-wedding stuff (i think it starts at 3am here) and i'll watch the whole thing.  can't wait to see her dress!


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> Almost??
> 
> 
> Get thee to the marketplace!!! The nuptuals are nigh upon us!! Make haste!!




I will hence to the marketplace on Thursday.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> I will hence to the marketplace on Thursday.



aaahhh....t'is done then.


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> aaahhh....t'is done then.



Not yet. Thursday next.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ok...well, please post pics, LOL!


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I will, I promise.


----------



## Addictista

Nat -  Thanks for posting the list!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I  Rowan Atkinson. 

Thanks for posting the list, Nat!


----------



## cheermom09

I'm watching! I remember Charles & Diana's wedding and now my dd is the age I was then!  So, I'm going to have her watch it too because I know she'll remember it her whole life!


----------



## Jayne1

BudgetBeauty said:


> I won't be watching because I honestly do not care about the royal family, but I will want to see pics of the dress the day after.


I feel exactly the same way - I'm very curious about the dress since I think it will have to have sleeves and be more classic and modest than those we see on Say Yes To the Dress, for example. Other than that, I'm not very interested.

I do remember being shocked at Diana's wedding dress (or rumpled Kleenex as they called it at the time) when I saw it later that morning... 

I'm assuming Kate will be much more polished...


----------



## Pursegrrl

awwww, I remember watching Charles & Diana's wedding as a young teen (and she is my namesake, so even more special for me).

However, fast forward 30 years and my workload right now, I probably won't be up early enough to watch it here (pacific time...3am??)


----------



## MACsarah

I have a classmate who might be more excited about the wedding than Kate middleton herself! Honestly, I wouldn't be shocked if she decided to skip a exam to watch it.


----------



## Nat

You're welcome, girls! 

The Official Royal Wedding website has published the selected guest list today. Elton John, Joss Stone and Mario Testino are also added to the list.

http://www.officialroyalwedding2011...-for-the-Wedding-Service-at-Westminster-Abbey

http://www.officialroyalwedding2011.org/tag/homepage/page/1


----------



## LovesYSL

Joss Stone? Really? Yuck!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I want to watch it so I can see JEWELS galore!


----------



## MACsarah

Katemiddletonforthewin.tumblr.com


Been laughing at these the entire day!


----------



## kirsten

What channel is everyone going to watch?


----------



## pursesuader

Just love to see all the clothes & the HATS!  
A few girls are coming over - I just bought my hat yesterday - we're doing PJ's and hats!


----------



## bisousx

Lol! Kate is so cute


----------



## Sternchen

I can't wait for this wedding!


----------



## Nat

Too funny, *MACsarah*!

Took these from their official website:

*Timings*

The following timings have been confirmed for the Wedding Day.  

8.15 -9.45am  The general congregation will arrive at the Great 
North Door of Westminster Abbey.

From 9.50am  Governors-General and Prime Ministers of Realm Countries, 
the Diplomatic Corps, and other distinguished guests arrive at     the Abbey. 

10.10am	The Bridegroom and Prince Henry of Wales leave Clarence House for Westminster Abbey.  They arrive at the Abbey at 10.15am. 

10.20am	Members of Foreign Royal Families arrive at Westminster Abbey from Buckingham Palace. 

10.20am	Mrs. Michael (Carole) Middleton and Mr. James Middleton leave the Goring Hotel for Westminster Abbey.  They arrive at the Abbey at 10.27am. 

10.25am	Members of the Royal Family (except those listed below) leave Buckingham Palace for Westminster Abbey.  They arrive at the Abbey at 10.30am.

10.35am	The following Members of the Royal Family leave Buckingham Palace for Westminster Abbey.  They arrive at the Abbey at 10.40am:

The Duke of York
Princess Beatrice of York
Princess Eugenie or York
The Earl and Countess of Wessex
The Princess Royal and Vice Admiral Timothy Laurence

10.38am	The Prince of Wales and The Duchess of Cornwall leave Clarence House for Westminster Abbey.  They arrive at the Abbey at 10.42am.

10.40am	The Queen and The Duke of Edinburgh leave Buckingham Palace for Westminster Abbey.  They arrive at the Abbey at 10.45am. 

10.48am	The Bridesmaids and Pages leave the Goring Hotel for Westminster Abbey.  They arrive at the Abbey at 10.55am. 

10.51am	The Bride, accompanied by Mr. Michael Middleton, leaves the Goring Hotel for Westminster Abbey. 

11.00am	The Marriage Service begins.  The Marriage Service will be relayed by audio speakers along the Route. 

12.15pm	The Carriage Procession of the Bride and Bridegroom with a Captain&#8217;s Escort of the Household Cavalry, followed by The Queen&#8217;s Procession with a Sovereign&#8217;s Escort of the Household Cavalry, leaves Westminster Abbey for Buckingham Palace.

12.30pm 	The Bride&#8217;s Carriage Procession arrives at Buckingham Palace.

12.40pm	Members of the Royal Family and Members of Foreign Royal     Families arrive at Buckingham Palace.

From 12.40pm Other guests for the Reception arrive at Buckingham Palace. 

1.25pm	The Queen and the Bride and Bridegroom, together with their   Families, appear on the Balcony.

1.30pm	Fly Past by the Royal Air Force and Battle of Britain Memorial Flight.  

Miss Catherine Middleton, accompanied by her immediate family, will spend the night before the wedding at the Goring Hotel. This was the Middleton family&#8217;s personal choice. 

All arrivals at Westminster Abbey are at the Great West Door unless otherwise indicated.


----------



## Nat

Other info from their website:

Around 1,900 people have been invited to the service at Westminster Abbey.

Around 650 people have been invited to the lunchtime reception at Buckingham Palace given by The Queen. 

Around 300 people have been invited to the dinner at Buckingham Palace given by The Prince of Wales.

A rough breakdown of numbers of guests is as follows (this includes spouses):

The vast majority of guests are drawn from Prince William and Miss Middletons Family and Friends  over 1,000
Over 50 Members of The Royal Family
Over 40 Members of Foreign Royal Families
Over 200 Members of Government, Parliament and Diplomatic Corps 
Approximately 80 guests drawn from Prince Williams charities, including some individuals who are not in senior positions, who the Prince has known for some time
60 Governors-General and Realm Prime Ministers
30 Members of the Defence Services

*Wedding Ring*

The Wedding ring that Catherine Middleton will wear will be made of Welsh Gold.  The gold was given to Prince William by The Queen shortly after the couple were engaged.  It has been in the family's possession for some years and has been in the care of the Royal Jewellers. There are no further details on which mine the gold was mined from. More information about the ring may be released closer to the Wedding Day.

There will only be one ring, in accordance with the couple's wishes. The ring will be from Prince William for Catherine. 

*Receptions *

The Queen will give a lunchtime Reception at Buckingham Palace. It will be a private gathering for guests drawn from the congregation who will represent the couples official and private lives. During the Reception (see Timings), the couple will appear on the Buckingham Palace Balcony.  The Reception is expected to finish mid-afternoon. Guests will be served with canapés at the Reception. 

In the evening, The Prince of Wales will give a private dinner, followed by dancing, at Buckingham Palace for the couple and their close friends and family. Prince William and Miss Middleton are immensely grateful to both The Queen and The Prince of Wales for hosting these events.


----------



## Ginrei76

No plans to watch.  Can't want to see the wedding pictures.


----------



## LovesYSL

I'll be watching for sure! I know BBCAmerica's coverage starts at 3AM EST (EEEK!) but I think I'll start watching at 4 when everyone else starts covering it. I had SUCH a crush on William when I was 12 so I wouldn't miss this for anything.


----------



## Addictista

Thanks for all the great info Nat!  

It bothers me that William is not going to wear a wedding ring.  I know it's trivial since he's famous and everyone in the world and probably the surrounding universes know he's married as of Friday, but still, I just don't like that.  It's the only negative thing in this whole fairytale wedding, for me at least.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

not watching


----------



## pixiepoo

DesigningStyle said:


> *Diane d'Poitier* and *pmburk*, I just submitted April 29 as a day off from work. My plan is to watch the wedding live and then enjoy the day of TV coverage.
> 
> *Of course I will be watching virtually with my tPF friends here. Let's plan to all log in together and we can chat in this thread.  Are you with me ladies?*



I am going to get up early to watch, for sure!  I have such a happy memory of watching Charles and Diana get married because my mom and I watched it together.  It was like stepping back in history.  I loved that dress she wore, even though it is criticized now, it was truly a fairy tale confection, worthy of the astonishing backdrop of the "set" she had to perform in that day.  I hope we see a spectacular dress on Friday, worthy of the event once again.  Even if the design is more sophisticated and simplified I so hope it is regal enough to fit the incomparably grand venue.  Can't wait to watch and see what it will look like.


----------



## sgj99

pursesuader said:


> Just love to see all the clothes & the HATS!
> A few girls are coming over - I just bought my hat yesterday - we're doing PJ's and hats!


 
what a cute idea.  you girls are going to have the best time!  don't forget the champagne and strawberries


----------



## bnjj

I got up and watched Charles and Di's wedding but will be PVR'ing Willam's since I have that option.


----------



## Cheryl24

pursesuader said:


> Just love to see all the clothes & the HATS!
> A few girls are coming over - I just bought my hat yesterday - we're doing PJ's and hats!




I love this!!


I normally get up around 5:30 a.m. CT so hopefully I can manage getting up 30 minutes or so earlier.  I'll watch while I'm getting ready for work but will also DVR it to see later what I missed!


----------



## harleyNemma

pixiepoo said:


> I am going to get up early to watch, for sure!  *I have such a happy memory of watching Charles and Diana get married because my mom and I watched it together.*  It was like stepping back in history.  I loved that dress she wore, even though it is criticized now, it was truly a fairy tale confection, worthy of the astonishing backdrop of the "set" she had to perform in that day.  I hope we see a spectacular dress on Friday, worthy of the event once again.  Even if the design is more sophisticated and simplified I so hope it is regal enough to fit the incomparably grand venue.  Can't wait to watch and see what it will look like.



My sister (younger) and I will be watching the wedding at my home...plasma/HD/surround sound....and we can't wait!  Our Mom woke us up early to watch the wedding of Charles & Diana in 1981 and it is so wonderful we will share the experience of watching once again!


----------



## Love Of My Life

here in the states the coverage starts at 4am.... think plenty of us will be
watching....


----------



## Sternchen

Will be watching too, YAY!!


----------



## Avril

Thanks for posting all the info Nat!  So why is it that William won't be wearing a wedding ring??


----------



## DesigningStyle

pixiepoo said:


> I am going to get up early to watch, for sure!  I have such a happy memory of watching Charles and Diana get married because my mom and I watched it together.  It was like stepping back in history.  I loved that dress she wore, even though it is criticized now, it was truly a fairy tale confection, worthy of the astonishing backdrop of the "set" she had to perform in that day.  I hope we see a spectacular dress on Friday, worthy of the event once again.  Even if the design is more sophisticated and simplified I so hope it is regal enough to fit the incomparably grand venue.  Can't wait to watch and see what it will look like.



Pixiepoo,  I could have written your post!  I agree!  I am so excited for Friday...and yes, I will be wearing my inspired Princess Diana ring and drinking tea!


----------



## DesigningStyle

harleyNemma said:


> My sister (younger) and I will be watching the wedding at my home...plasma/HD/surround sound....and we can't wait!  Our Mom woke us up early to watch the wedding of Charles & Diana in 1981 and it is so wonderful we will share the experience of watching once again!



HarleyNemma, please say you will log in here and share with us your thoughts as we watch!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Avril said:


> Thanks for posting all the info Nat!  So why is it that William won't be wearing a wedding ring??



This is the first I have heard of this.

I am going to speculate that it may be because he wears a signet ring?  I am guessing since the press states, "Charles wears his ring under his larger signet ring, so many casual observers believe he does not wear a wedding band."

Oh, after further googling, I see, "An article from the Daily Mail online revealed that the Prince will not wear a wedding ring following his marriage to Kate Middleton. The palace spokesman was quoted saying "It is a personal preference and William has decided not wear one". It further revealed that Prince William is not into jewelry and that this issue is already settled with his fiancee who reportedly "accepted the decision of the Prince happily". William will follow the tradition sets by other male royals, most notably his grandfather, Prince Philip the Duke of Edinburgh, and some aristocrats of not wearing a wedding band."



I see that he does not wear a signet ring.  It is stated that it is simply "personal preference."


----------



## Avril

Ahhh.  I guess if he doesn't want to wear one, then that's his preference.  I just think a wedding band looks good on a man!


----------



## ms piggy

^ I agree, there's something very sexy about that on a man. Maybe it's the fact that he's no longer available.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Katemiddletonforthewin.tumblr.com

These are just hilarious!!!!  

http://katemiddletonforthewin.tumblr.com/post/3583905754/charlie-sheen-has-nothing-on-kate#notes AND http://katemiddletonforthewin.tumblr.com/post/3524145458#notes had me in tears! 

Thanks, MACsarah!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ :lolots: those are hilarious


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Oy, I watched a tiny bit of the Lifetime movie and it was *terrible* and not very complimentary to William at all. And the scene where he was arguing with Charles about how the family treated Diana, and Charles started talking about how he had to marry for duty - the actor who played Charles also played Sarek in the Star Trek movie and I seriously felt like I was watching that scene where Sarek and Spock have a similar argument about Spock's mother.


----------



## cookie dough

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Oy, I watched a tiny bit of the Lifetime movie and it was *terrible* and not very complimentary to William at all. And the scene where he was arguing with Charles about how the family treated Diana, and Charles started talking about how he had to marry for duty - *the actor who played Charles also played Sarek in the Star Trek movie and I seriously felt like I was watching that scene where Sarek and Spock have a similar argument about Spock's mother*.


 
LMFAO! I am so keen to see this TV film. It sounds so pants, can't wait!


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Too funny, *MACsarah*!
> 
> 10.10am    The Bridegroom and Prince Henry of Wales leave Clarence House for Westminster Abbey. They arrive at the Abbey at 10.15am.


 
I heard the Princes are leaving Clarence House in a Bentley. Royal swagger is just a bit better than everyone else's LOL 

Thanks for posting the schedule.


----------



## doreenjoy

I had to post this one from Kate Middleton for the Win. Too funny.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## gracekelly

Count me in as a sucker for this stuff, but will have to TiVo.  Not getting up in the middle of my night!


----------



## foi

It'll be 2:00 pm in Dubai  perfect timing

I'll watch it on Dubai One channel but sure not the whole ceremony


----------



## Nishi621

What channel should I DVR (or watch if I'm somehow able to get up!), here in the states? Who do you think will have the best coverage?


----------



## LovesYSL

cookie dough said:


> LMFAO! I am so keen to see this TV film. It sounds so pants, can't wait!



It's seriously the worst Lifetime movie I've ever seen. It's hilarious!

I'm doing royal themed posts on my blog all week if anyone is interested although they're not all Kate and William specific. 
I'm so excited for the big day!


----------



## chantal1922

angelnyc89 said:


>


 I love Kate memes.


----------



## keodi

LovesYSL said:


> It's seriously the worst Lifetime movie I've ever seen. It's hilarious!
> 
> I'm doing royal themed posts on my blog all week if anyone is interested although they're not all Kate and William specific.
> I'm so excited for the big day!


 
That movie was just awful. The actor who played William was actually better looking than the prince..


----------



## LovesYSL

keodi said:


> That movie was just awful. The actor who played William was actually better looking than the prince..



I agree! It's funny that Kate's gotten better looking and William has gotten worse looking!


----------



## angelnyc89

^That is very true IMO.


----------



## Jayne1

LovesYSL said:


> I agree! It's funny that Kate's gotten better looking *and William has gotten worse looking!*


Which is why it was time for him to settle down...


----------



## Ejm1059

The movie was god awful. Can you actually see Harry calling himself "The Spare"? And they couldn't of gotten a hotter actor to play him!? I mean really  And I just cringed when Will started serenading Kate. Too funny!


----------



## LovesYSL

Jayne1 said:


> Which is why it was time for him to settle down...



Exactly- his hairline kept whispering in his ear it was time to lock it down!


----------



## knics33

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I heard on the radio this morning that the wedding will cost taxpayers 34 million.  I would be pissed if I was British lol.

And I agree - that Lifetime movie on these two took the term "Lifetime movie" to an entire new level haha. It was pretty painful.


----------



## LovesYSL

knics33 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I heard on the radio this morning that the wedding will cost taxpayers 34 million.  I would be pissed if I was British lol.
> 
> And I agree - that Lifetime movie on these two took the term "Lifetime movie" to an entire new level haha. It was pretty painful.



The only thing the public really pay for is extra security which is obviously a necessity on the day. The rest of the stuff is paid for by the royals and the Middletons.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

knics33 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I heard on the radio this morning that the wedding will cost taxpayers 34 million.  I would be pissed if I was British lol.
> 
> And I agree - that Lifetime movie on these two took the term "Lifetime movie" to an entire new level haha. It was pretty painful.


 
Are there any estimates on how much the wedding will contribute to the economy? All the foreign journalists, all the tourists coming specifically for the wedding, all the souveniers (offical and not) being made and sold - bet it's pumping in way more then 34 million.


----------



## Addictista

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Are there any estimates on how much the wedding will contribute to the economy? All the foreign journalists, all the tourists coming specifically for the wedding, all the souveniers (offical and not) being made and sold - bet it's pumping in way more then 34 million.


----------



## doreenjoy

Could someone please remind me of the name of the Lifetime movie?  I really must catch it on a re-run.


----------



## chantal1922

^^ William and Kate Let Love Rule. Lifetime has the full movie online.


----------



## cookie dough

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Are there any estimates on how much the wedding will contribute to the economy? All the foreign journalists, all the tourists coming specifically for the wedding, all the souveniers (offical and not) being made and sold - bet it's pumping in way more then 34 million.


 
Completely agree. VisitBritain, one of the official bodies of tourism in the UK, stated that the monarchy brings in circa £500m in a year. Link here: http://heritage.scotsman.com/themonarchy/Royal-tourist-attractions-39bring-in.6445629.jp

W is going to the future sovereign technically of not just the United Kingdom, but of the realms of the UK which includes Canada and Australia so it is only fair that some taxpayer money is used for security. 

I think a lot of people who are whingeing don't get that this wedding will pay for itself over and over again.

I lived in the UK for a looooong time, but I am not British. If my country had just the exposure the UK is getting from this wedding, I am sure we would be raking it in.

Kate for the win!


----------



## doreenjoy

chantal1922 said:


> ^^ William and Kate Let Love Rule. Lifetime has the full movie online.


 
Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Nishi621 said:


> What channel should I DVR (or watch if I'm somehow able to get up!), here in the states? Who do you think will have the best coverage?



I was wondering the same thing.  I think I am leaning toward CNN or BBC America.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Jayne1 said:


> I feel exactly the same way - I'm very curious about the dress since I think it will have to have sleeves and be more classic and modest than those we see on Say Yes To the Dress, for example. Other than that, I'm not very interested.
> 
> *I do remember being shocked at Diana's wedding dress (or rumpled Kleenex as they called it at the time) when I saw it later that morning... *
> 
> I'm assuming Kate will be much more polished...


 
I was shocked too. It looked like a dress that was intentionally designed to be identified two blocks away as the dress of a princess bride. All the exaggerated lines, the over-exaggerated ruffles. Ghastly when you look at it up close, but certainly memorable. I studied costume design and this is the sort of exaggerated thing you design when you want to make an obvious point to everyone up in the balconies. But it looked great on tiny TV screens, which is what everyone had at the time. And I think that is what Diana wanted. She wanted to be seen on the world stage as a true princess, angelic and magical, and it really worked in that fashion.

Kate appears to be a different kind of woman, less enthusiastic about entering the world stage. I think her dress will be much more subtle, more elegant with more interesting up-close detail.


----------



## poopsie

AAaaaaahhhhh yessssssss early 80's fashion! Everything was over-exaggerated as I recall.


----------



## Jayne1

BigPurseSue said:


> I was shocked too. It looked like a dress that was intentionally designed to be identified two blocks away as the dress of a princess bride. All the exaggerated lines, the over-exaggerated ruffles. Ghastly when you look at it up close, but certainly memorable. I studied costume design and this is the sort of exaggerated thing you design when you want to make an obvious point to everyone up in the balconies. But it looked great on tiny TV screens, which is what everyone had at the time. And I think that is what Diana wanted. She wanted to be seen on the world stage as a true princess, angelic and magical, and it really worked in that fashion.


I remember thinking that the dress didn't flatter her or make her look beautiful.  _Her hair was horrible too. _  She didn't look gorgeous on her own wedding day.

But as you said, the dress was made to be theatrical and look great and very regal and princess-y from a distance...


poopsie2 said:


> AAaaaaahhhhh yessssssss early 80's fashion! Everything was over-exaggerated as I recall.


Diana started that huge ruffled dress trend though.  I bet people look back at their 'Diana-inspired' wedding dresses and shudder.  Just look at Mariah Carey's first wedding dress which was inspired by Diana... lol

Kate will definitely be classy and regal, I think.  I'm so curious to see that dress!


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Have alcohol ready.


----------



## Eva S.

twinkle.tink said:


> I was wondering the same thing.  I think I am leaning toward CNN or BBC America.



I'm leaning towards CNN as well and maybe TLC.


----------



## ame

I have my DVR set to tape it on BBC-A and the preshow on TLC lol


----------



## lara0112

I so wish I was still in England - it is one of the three places I call home, and I just would love to watch the wedding there and get into all the craze


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Does anyone know what will be televised vs. what won't be?? I know the ceremony will be, but what about the reception(s)??*~*


----------



## wordpast

Normally I wouldn't watch but my office is having a "Royal Wedding Breakfast" where the wedding activities will be broadcast and we'll have some fancy breakfast. So since this will get me away from my desk for a couple of hours- I'll be there!


----------



## guccimamma

Pursegrrl said:


> awwww*, I remember watching Charles & Diana's wedding as a young teen* (and she is my namesake, so even more special for me).
> 
> However, fast forward 30 years and my workload right now, I probably won't be up early enough to watch it here (pacific time...3am??)



me too, i didn't move from the tv...

i actually liked her rumpled silk dress, better than smooth polyester!


----------



## pmburk

^ I liked her dress, too! It was the epitome of 80s princess.


----------



## serene

New pictures of chelsy - I think she looks more grown up now and prettier than before!  harry won't be able to take his eyes off her!


----------



## poopsie

Jayne1 said:


> I remember thinking that the dress didn't flatter her or make her look beautiful.  _Her hair was horrible too. _  She didn't look gorgeous on her own wedding day.
> 
> But as you said, the dress was made to be theatrical and look great and very regal and princess-y from a distance...
> 
> Diana started that huge ruffled dress trend though.  I bet people look back at their 'Diana-inspired' wedding dresses and shudder.  Just look at Mariah Carey's first wedding dress which was inspired by Diana... lol
> 
> Kate will definitely be classy and regal, I think.  I'm so curious to see that dress!





The closest I ever got to the 'ruffled' look was the prairie phase.

I bet they are having a dickens of a time trying to keep Kate's dress a secret.


----------



## Jayne1

poopsie2 said:


> *The closest I ever got to the 'ruffled' look was the prairie phase.
> *
> I bet they are having a dickens of a time trying to keep Kate's dress a secret.


Me too - I liked that prairie style unbelted when I was pregnant. I looked cute... which was all we could look at the time... no one wore the skin tight thing then.  lol

I'll see the dress when I wake up, later in the morning... I refuse to get up in the middle of the night to see it.


----------



## gelbergirl

I watched the '81 the other night on TLC.  Diana and Charles truly looked happy at the wedding, kind of excited.  His family even looked delighted.  I loved seeing the crumpled dress again actually!!  I watched it like I had never seen it before (I watched it as a teen back in the day).

Looking forward to April 29th and kind of getting excited !


----------



## poopsie

Wow. Fergie isn't invited?


----------



## Love Of My Life

anxious to see this but not getting up at 4am here in NY


----------



## melissatrv

It is baffling to me that they have kept most of the wedding details under wraps except info they have publicly released...so odd.  What's the matter with these wedding vendors, can't they be bought? 



poopsie2 said:


> I bet they are having a dickens of a time trying to keep Kate's dress a secret.


----------



## poopsie

melissatrv said:


> It is baffling to me that they have kept most of the wedding details under wraps except info they have publicly released...so odd.  What's the matter with these wedding vendors, can't they be bought?




LOL--- not even anything from WikiLeaks? 


I don't mind......by the time I see the re-run footage it will all be old news anyway.


----------



## doreenjoy

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Have alcohol ready.


 
:lolots:


----------



## PrincessGina

its crazy outside westminster abbey today - lots of people are camping out and tourists and media are chatting to them. takes ages to walk through it.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yea, I heard people started camping out already.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I can't believe it's almost time! Can't wait!


----------



## solange

Are the scones ready????

Having trouble figuring out my smiley.


----------



## kroquet

I can't wait to see her dress and find out who designed it.    Any predictions???????

House of McQueen perhaps???


----------



## guccimamma

poopsie2 said:


> Wow. Fergie isn't invited?



someone should hire her as a commentator and give her a few drinks


----------



## CobaltBlu

SO is out of town till friday so i am available to watch it with no .... distractions!


----------



## chantal1922

I am looking forward to seeing her dress.


----------



## Addictista

guccimamma said:


> someone should hire her as a commentator and give her a few drinks



:lolots:

I think Sharon Osbourne is doing commentary, but I don't know which network she's on.  She is a close second to Fergie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Addictista said:


> :lolots:
> 
> I think Sharon Osbourne is doing commentary, but I don't know which network she's on.  She is a close second to Fergie.



really?  She was E!, saying that she was going to be watching on a Jumbotron with all the others...


----------



## poopsie

guccimamma said:


> someone should hire her as a commentator and give her a few drinks




:lolots:

Gets my vote!!!! I know who  I would be watching.


----------



## Addictista

DC-Cutie said:


> really?  She was E!, saying that she was going to be watching on a Jumbotron with all the others...



I just googled - she is covering it for Entertainment Tonight and The Insider along with Jane Seymour.  So she won't be doing real time commentary like the network coverage.  It would have been funny to see her unedited and live.  

http://www.imdb.com/news/ni8688179/


----------



## kaitydid

chantal1922 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing her dress.


 
Me too! I'm excited for the wedding in general (have my recordings all set as I'll be in school!), but I've been looking forward to seeing her wedding dress since the engagement was announced!


----------



## guccimamma

poopsie2 said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Gets my vote!!!! I know who  I would be watching.



wouldn't you love to hear her thoughts as she watches the queen, charles and camilla....i'd totally watch that. she could rake in big $$$$$


----------



## illini3

I wont be watching...but I am going to DVR it.  I cant wait to see her dress!!! I dont care about much else.


----------



## nastasja

which channel are ya'll going to watch/tivo/dvr?


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I'm thinking TLC.




I couldn't find scones, so I got plain tea biscuits, a thing of heavy whipping cream and lemon curd.

(Couldn't find actual clotted cream, so I'm going to put the cream in the blender and I'll mix it to where it's just past the point of whipped cream, but not yet butter.)


----------



## CobaltBlu

What time should I be there, caitlin?




caitlin1214 said:


> ^^ I'm thinking TLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find scones, so I got plain tea biscuits, a thing of heavy whipping cream and lemon curd.
> 
> (Couldn't find actual clotted cream, so I'm going to put the cream in the blender and I'll mix it to where it's just past the point of whipped cream, but not yet butter.)


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> What time should I be there, caitlin?


Haha!




I have an idea: What if we had a virtual English tea party while we watch the wedding?


And if you don't like tea, you could "bring" something else that's English.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an idea: What if we had a virtual English tea party while we watch the wedding?
> 
> 
> And if you don't like tea, you could "bring" something else that's English.




Could I bring Henry Cavill??? 




Ok...I snapped out of it.

I love the idea. The wedding is in the middle of the night for me though...I think it may be chamomile tea for me. And Henry.


----------



## purseinsanity

I would love to watch but I'll probably be working.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lliams-final-rehearsal-Westminster-Abbey.html


----------



## Nat




----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-Kate-Middleton-Prince-Williams-big-day.html


----------



## ms piggy

It's almost here!! I can imagine the excitement it is for the couple. Both Kate and William look so happy. Kate is glowing!

Thanks Nat for the pics!


----------



## Bentley1

Great pics, thanks for posting!  I can't imagine how Kate must be feeling!  Since William proposed, she looks like she's constantly on cloud 9.


----------



## nicci404

it'll be 1am when it airs where I live - Washington state. Even though I am a night owl, I am not sure I will watch. A lot of my co-workers are taking Friday off.


----------



## Nat

Welcome  I'm so glad to see Kate looking happy and glowing. Can't wait to see her dress! I will be glued to the tv, I'm going to watch the wedding on BBC1.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ouvenir-guide-Royal-Wedding-century-here.html

New official photograph of William and Kate taken by Mario Testino


----------



## ms piggy

Great black & white pic! They look so in love.  

Thanks again Nat!

I'm so sad I can't watch the wedding live. I originally plan to take half day pm leave to go home and watch it live on either BBC or my local national channel which is broadcasting the event live starting 8am London time. Alas, I have to attend a work event which will stretch from 10 am to 2pm London time. I'm so disappointed, to say the least. Will have to rely on you gals updating here. Can't wait to see Kate's dress! And the whole wedding!


----------



## Compass Rose

Didn't think I would be all that excited about the event, but as the time grows nearer, I seem to be getting caught up in it.  Love the news coverage that I seem to be glued to today.


----------



## NYCBelle

Can't wait to see Kathy Griffin's special about the royal wedding lol should be funny


----------



## Addictista

Nat - thanks for posting all the great pictures and info!  I want that lady's day off t-shirt.  That is hysterical!


----------



## Nishi621

What channel is everyone in the states DVR'ing? I was going to do TLC but it seems they are starting coverage at 5am, i thought things were starting earlier than that?


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

That black and white pic is super cute. 

I think I'll watch the wedding on my local morning news channel - they're having a contest where you have to count the number of hats the reporter they sent to London wears during the broadcast and the prize is a trip there.


----------



## CLLOve

I like Kate


----------



## Belle49

I'd recording CNN
Oh I will have to check BBCA


----------



## princesskiwi07

*April 28, 2011 - Kate & Her Family Outside The Hotel*


----------



## princesskiwi07

*April 28 2011 - Preparations Outside The Hotel & Church*


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Cute outfit


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## queennadine

Love her outfit here!

I won't be getting up early but I'll certainly follow everything once I'm at work. I can't wait to see her dress!!!

(is it bad to admit that part of me is a wee bit jealous? )


----------



## princesskiwi07

*Bridesmaid Dress Designer Revealed?*

There's just one day left until the royal wedding, and Kate Middleton's wedding dress designer is still under wraps. But the designer behind her bridal party's dresses may have been revealed.

People magazine reports that British designer Nicki Macfarlane will be dressing the bridesmaids for the royal wedding.

According to Vogue UK, Macfarlane has been designing children's clothes for more than 30 years and has specialized in bridesmaid and flower girl dresses for the past six years. Her dresses are made from silk, satin, organza, taffeta and chiffon, and come with the bridesmaid's name embroidered inside.

Ready-to-wear dresses on Macfarlane's website cost more than $300, according to People, while made-to-order dresses for adult bridesmaids start at more than $600.

Middleton's bridal party includes sister Pippa, as maid of honor, and three other bridesmaids - 7-year-old Lady Louise Windsor, 8-year-old Hon. Margarita Armstrong-Jones and 3-year-olds Grace van Cutsem and Eliza Lopes.

(http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-32917_162-20058309-10391716.html)

Good luck getting on the designer's site!

(http://www.nickimacfarlanebridesmaids.co.uk/)


----------



## Nat

Addictista said:


> Nat - thanks for posting all the great pictures and info!  I want that lady's day off t-shirt.  That is hysterical!



You're welcome  I want that shirt too, so funny!


----------



## pmburk

I checked my Directv guide last night. BBCA is starting live coverage at 2 AM central time. It looks like they're running nonstop coverage for at least 24 hours, well into Saturday morning.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/content/428/royal-wedding.jsp

Here's the description from their site:
_BBC America is THE place to watch the royal wedding this Friday, April 29th! 5 1/2 hours of live, commercial-free coverage hosted by BBC news anchor Huw Edwards starts at 3am ET / 12am PT in a simulcast with BBC ONE, the BBC's UK flagship network. The ceremony at Westminster Abbey is scheduled to begin at 6am ET._


----------



## Ladybug09

Well we know her designer will be British, as is required for the Princess (to be) to wear British designers.

Does it irk anyone else that Camilla is there and is getting to share in Williams's day? It makes me so mad/sad, cause it should be Diana there.

Also, alot more pics here, but I don't feel like posting.

Love the black and white photo, they look very happy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Service-Princess-Diana-funeral-hymn-sung.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Well we know her designer will be British, as is required for the Princess (to be) to wear British designers.
> 
> Does it irk anyone else that Camilla is there and is getting to share in Williams's day? It makes me so mad/sad, cause it should be Diana there.
> 
> Also, alot more pics here, but I don't feel like posting.
> 
> Love the black and white photo, they look very happy.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Service-Princess-Diana-funeral-hymn-sung.html



It doesn't irk me that Camilla is there, but she is their step-mother and from all readings they (the boys) seem to have a good relationship with her.  Of course it would be magnificent if Princess Diana was there...  She is there in spirit, of course.

I just hope Camilla isn't in too many pics, because she's not a looker...


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> It doesn't irk me that Camilla is there, but she is their step-mother and from all readings they (the boys) seem to have a good relationship with her.  Of course it would be magnificent if Princess Diana was there...  She is there in spirit, of course.
> 
> I just hope Camilla isn't in too many pics, because she's not a looker...


agree


----------



## CobaltBlu

6 hours of pre-game!! WOW!!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Her walk down the aisle will be 3.5 minutes long??? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Service-Princess-Diana-funeral-hymn-sung.html


----------



## pmburk

^ Not surprised, did you see the length of that aisle? They need a Gatorade stop halfway up!


----------



## NYCBelle

pmburk said:


> ^ Not surprised, did you see the length of that aisle? They need a Gatorade stop halfway up!



 lmao! i know but i'm just talking about nerves...20000 guests and the world watching every step. she can't even see William from that far away lol all i stared at was my DH so I wouldn't cry. Hope she takes half a valium like i did for my nerves hahaha


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, looks like TLC is getting a jump on everybody..  I thought I was getting ready to watch What Not To Wear, instead it's countdown to the wedding...  with a clock in the corner!


----------



## guccimamma

are you guys setting your dvr's? what channel are you recording?


----------



## LovesYSL

She looks STUNNING. And she's wearing new shoes! I think she's going to wear someone like Temperley.


----------



## Miss Kris

Kate is so freaking pretty.  I can't wait to see what she looks like in her dress!


----------



## NYCBelle

guccimamma said:


> are you guys setting your dvr's? what channel are you recording?



i don't have DVR boooo. i'll be getting ready for work and commuting around that time =/ i'll have to watch it on youtube and the repeats later on


----------



## pmburk

I don't have DVR, but I'll be watching BBCA before I leave for work, and then probably checking the live streams from their website later on.


----------



## MACsarah

kroquet said:


> I can't wait to see her dress and find out who designed it.    Any predictions???????
> 
> House of McQueen perhaps???


I will be suprised if its mcQueen, as its not something that Kate would usually choose based on what I've seen. I'm thinking more Burberry or something along that line.


----------



## NYCBelle

I want those patent wedges!


----------



## rockhollow

I just heard on the radio that Kate had 3 different dresses designed by 3 different designers in case of a leak - lucky girl.

I'm having a celebration party all day at my coffee shop. I have printed flags and party favors.
I have a crown for myself, but can't convince my husband to wear one - at least he was kind and cut mine out for me and the staff - but it will be optional if they want to wear one.


----------



## NYCBelle

Her walk down the aisle is 3.5 mins long! I can't even imagine lol


----------



## NYCBelle

rockhollow said:


> I just heard on the radio that Kate had 3 different dresses designed by 3 different designers in case of a leak - lucky girl.
> 
> I'm having a celebration party all day at my coffee shop. I have printed flags and party favors.
> I have a crown for myself, but can't convince my husband to wear one - at least he was kind and cut mine out for me and the staff - but it will be optional if they want to wear one.



aww fun!!

wow each dress must have 2 bodyguards each lol...well i know i would


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^


----------



## Sassys

DC-Cutie said:


> It doesn't irk me that Camilla is there, but she is their step-mother and from all readings they (the boys) seem to have a good relationship with her. Of course it would be magnificent if Princess Diana was there... She is there in spirit, of course.
> 
> *I just hope Camilla isn't in too many pics, because she's not a looker...*


 
 You are so wrong for that


----------



## Addictista

Princesskiwi07 - thanks for posting the pictures!  Kate has my dream hair.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

MACsarah said:


> I will be suprised if its mcQueen, as its not something that Kate would usually choose based on what I've seen. I'm thinking more Burberry or something along that line.



the Telegraph is reporting that Sarah Burton was seen going into the Goring Hotel.


----------



## NYCBelle

Trolley-Dolly said:


> ^



exactly!! i was just focusing on DH on my little 30 sec walk and she won't even be able to see him until 2 minutes later


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

ditto


----------



## NYCBelle

Addictista said:


> Princesskiwi07 - thanks for posting the pictures!  Kate has my dream hair.



yeah she has great hair


----------



## GOMAVS41

I must know where those wedges are from. They are adorable.

It looks like Harry is about to lose his hair too.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Are we going to be having play by play on this thread?


----------



## LovesYSL

I was thinking Alice Temperley. I'd love her to wear McQueen but it's not really her. If those reports of Sarah going into the Goring are true then I'm shocked.


----------



## Odette

I'm setting my DVR for TLC as I don't have BBC America...I have tomorrow off so I'll be watching it while I get ready to move to my new apartment!


----------



## simona7

Awww... she's looks so genuinely happy in today's pics. I can't wait to see how she looks tomorrow. She's such a pretty girl.


----------



## coachariffic

I was thinking of watching CNN as they have Anderson Cooper and Cat Deely as correspondents. 

I love me some Anderson Cooper! But I might go with BBC America since it'll be more British!


----------



## pmburk

rockhollow said:


> I just heard on the radio that Kate had 3 different dresses designed by 3 different designers in case of a leak - lucky girl.
> 
> I'm having a celebration party all day at my coffee shop. I have printed flags and party favors.
> I have a crown for myself, but can't convince my husband to wear one - at least he was kind and cut mine out for me and the staff - but it will be optional if they want to wear one.


 
How fun!

I work in an office of mostly women, and Friday is our really slow day - i.e. most of the male employees and bosses are out, and we don't get a lot of public. I'm bringing in scones with clotted cream & lemon curd, and then biscuits & tea for the afternoon. One of the other ladies says she's bringing us all tiaras!  

I collect vintage clothing and have several "tilt" hats with feathers from the 30s & 40s - quite similar in style to the "fascinators" that Kate wears so often. I'm thinking about taking them to the office and wearing them out for a day.


----------



## Love Of My Life

looking forward to seeing them..


----------



## LovesYSL

She looks radiant!

http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/kate-middletons-wedding-preparations-at-clarence-house/


----------



## guccimamma

pmburk said:


> How fun!
> 
> I work in an office of mostly women, and Friday is our really slow day - i.e. most of the male employees and bosses are out, and we don't get a lot of public. I'm bringing in scones with clotted cream & lemon curd, and then biscuits & tea for the afternoon. One of the other ladies says she's bringing us all tiaras!
> 
> I collect vintage clothing and have several "tilt" hats with feathers from the 30s & 40s - quite similar in style to the "fascinators" that Kate wears so often. I'm thinking about taking them to the office and wearing them out for a day.



i want a hat! i'll probably be watching from the elliptical machine at the gym


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I will be staying up all night to watch.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Not I but I bet my mil will as she is british and a devout royalist.


----------



## rockhollow

pmburk said:


> How fun!
> 
> I work in an office of mostly women, and Friday is our really slow day - i.e. most of the male employees and bosses are out, and we don't get a lot of public. I'm bringing in scones with clotted cream & lemon curd, and then biscuits & tea for the afternoon. One of the other ladies says she's bringing us all tiaras!
> 
> I collect vintage clothing and have several "tilt" hats with feathers from the 30s & 40s - quite similar in style to the "fascinators" that Kate wears so often. I'm thinking about taking them to the office and wearing them out for a day.



What a great way to celebrate the day. I didn't think about scones and cream - I think I'll make it a special for the day. I won't be able to get clotted cream, but whipped cream will work. I've got strawberries so I can make some compote - thanks that will add to my celebrations.


----------



## kroquet

Well, I just bought a McQueen scarf so I hope it is true.   lol

They look so happy together!!!!!


----------



## EQJ83

I'm so excited about the wedding and I've never really been interested in the Royal's. Wedding fever has really hit Australia and it's been on every channel for the past week!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I love love LOVE that black and white photo of them! 

Kate is stunning! I can't wait to see her in the dress...

I've set it to record but I'm contemplating not going to the movies tonight so I can watch it live... hehe


----------



## LovesYSL

How can you watch online? Fittingly the screen on my TV just broke.


----------



## coachariffic

LovesYSL said:


> How can you watch online? Fittingly the screen on my TV just broke.



Its going to be streamed live on youtube.


----------



## Ladybug09

I think this is where the actual play by play chat will be.

http://forum.purseblog.com/televisi...-the-royal-wedding-677531-5.html#post18788741


----------



## justkell

DH and I went to the book store last night and after looking around for a bit he asked me if there was anything that I wanted and I said yea, to be a princess and he went well I don't think you'll find that here. 

I didn't think I'd get caught up in the royal wedding but I always have loved weddings, and the idea of getting married and becoming a princess is a double jackpot in my eyes...I have my DVR set and I am ready to go!


----------



## justkell

I wish cablevision had BBC America  I'm DVR'ing TLC.


----------



## mlbags

Ladybug09 said:


> Well we know her designer will be British, as is required for the Princess (to be) to wear British designers.
> 
> Does it irk anyone else that Camilla is there and is getting to share in Williams's day? It makes me so mad/sad, cause it should be Diana there.
> 
> Also, alot more pics here, but I don't feel like posting.
> 
> Love the black and white photo, they look very happy.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Service-Princess-Diana-funeral-hymn-sung.html


 

My sentiments exactly.
Somehow, this event brings bitter sweet memories.... saw the late Princess Diana's lovely regal wedding, saw her extremely extremely sad funeral, and now seeing her son, William, getting married..... I'm so happy for him, for the late Princess Diana.... bitter sweet feelings and I can't help stopping my eyes from tearing.....

On another note, I do think Kate makes a beautiful wife for Prince William.  I do think William made the perfect choice and I do feel that Kate will make a wonderful princess.  Love this gorgeous couple.  Congratulations!


----------



## kaitydid

I won't be able to watch it as I'll be in school, but I'm recording it! I picked BBC America to record it. 

Man, I'm so excited for tomorrow!


----------



## kaitydid

I have my DVR all set and ready to go for tomorrow! I ended up picking BBC America to record it.  Soooo excited!


----------



## caitlin1214

I teared up when I saw pictures of the many, many supporters camping out in anticipation for the wedding. Just because it was so sweet and it's a very happy occasion. 


Later on, I remarked to my parents that the last time there was this many people was for Princess Diana's funeral.

I've seen pictures and video clips of Diana's wedding. My parents don't remember watching it because they were busy with my brother, who was born that June.


----------



## LovesYSL

I just read Kate's doing her own makeup. Love it!


----------



## mundodabolsa

pmburk said:


> How fun!
> 
> I work in an office of mostly women, and Friday is our really slow day - i.e. most of the male employees and bosses are out, and we don't get a lot of public. I'm bringing in scones with clotted cream & lemon curd, and then biscuits & tea for the afternoon. One of the other ladies says she's bringing us all tiaras!
> 
> I collect vintage clothing and have several "tilt" hats with feathers from the 30s & 40s - quite similar in style to the "fascinators" that Kate wears so often. *I'm thinking about taking them to the office and wearing them out for a day.*



love this, do it do it!! sounds like so much fun!!

I have no idea why I'm so damn excited but I am.


----------



## mlbags

LovesYSL said:


> I just read Kate's doing her own makeup. Love it!


 
Huh? I was actually hoping an artist will do Kate's make-up without the heavy undereye black liner, and that after seeing the good change, she will take it from thereon ....!!! (BTW, Kate's undereye liner looks tattoo-ed on.) Still, I love her and her regal beauty.


----------



## caitlin1214

There is one American in the Royal Wedding: Denton John. He was born in Harlem and his parents came from Grenada. 

(I got the photo from another website, but the article is all Daily Mail.)



*The skateboarding, punk-loving boy from Harlem, New York, who will protect the Queen at the Royal Wedding*

Denton John will have a front row seat for tomorrows Royal Wedding  as the only American protecting the Queen.
In his shining breastplate, red plume, sword and immaculately-pressed uniform, the 23-year-old New Yorker is a proud member of the Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment.
He will be on horseback tomorrow to watch over Queen Elizabeth as she leaves Westminster Abbey to return to Buckingham Palace following her grandson, Prince Williams wedding to Kate Middleton.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rotect-Queen-Royal-Wedding.html#ixzz1KsfXzieX


----------



## KristyDarling

Any other people here of a "certain age" feeling nostalgic for that morning many years ago when we got up at the crack of dawn to watch Lady Di marry Prince Charles?  Le sigh. Just a tad older now so getting up that early is no longer an option, LOL. I look forward to waking up and seeing all the coverage in the news!!! Kate is going to be a beautiful princess bride.


----------



## cjy

pmburk said:


> How fun!
> 
> I work in an office of mostly women, and Friday is our really slow day - i.e. most of the male employees and bosses are out, and we don't get a lot of public. I'm bringing in scones with clotted cream & lemon curd, and then biscuits & tea for the afternoon. One of the other ladies says she's bringing us all tiaras!
> 
> I collect vintage clothing and have several "tilt" hats with feathers from the 30s & 40s - quite similar in style to the "fascinators" that Kate wears so often. I'm thinking about taking them to the office and wearing them out for a day.


 Great idea! It will be a good exuse to wear  fab hat! DO IT!


----------



## CobaltBlu

KristyDarling said:


> Any other people here of a "certain age" feeling nostalgic for that morning many years ago when we got up at the crack of dawn to watch Lady Di marry Prince Charles?  Le sigh. Just a tad older now so getting up that early is no longer an option, LOL. I look forward to waking up and seeing all the coverage in the news!!! Kate is going to be a beautiful princess bride.



I remember it.
I am recording it, it starts in the middle of the night where I am; i am going to try to stay up but may not make it.

but I remember Charles and Dianas wedding very well, how I caught my breath when she got his name wrong, poor thing. It was amazing.

The Queen is on TV at the moment, its just incredible that Diana is gone and the next generation is getting married and moving forward. 

le sigh.....


----------



## Jayne1

Apparently the dress is vintage Alexander McQueen -- anyone else think that's what it will be?


----------



## caitlin1214

Remember, Kate: it's William Arthur Philip Louis.


. . . . I looked it up.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> Remember, Kate: it's William Arthur Philip Louis.



I would totally write that on my hand if i were her, LOL....


----------



## CobaltBlu

*turns to Henry Cavill inquisitively*

so, what thread are we parking ourselves in to watch this? This one? or the one in TV? Is anyone planning on thread hopping??


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> I would totally write that on my hand if i were her, LOL....



Yeah, with a Mont Blanc pen! 




That'd be kind of funny if, after the wedding, she goes to wave to people and it actually is written on her hand.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> Watch it show up when she waves to people.



i think that would be adorable!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm staying here.


I wanted to have the virtual tea party here.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm staying here.
> 
> 
> I wanted to have the virtual tea party here.



how is the faux clotted cream, doll???


----------



## caitlin1214

They should totally make Kate Middleton for the Win t-shirts! That would be awesome! I'd get one.


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> how is the faux clotted cream, doll???



Good. It's not as thick as it's supposed to be, but it tastes the same. 

(I broke into the tea biscuits this morning, but I have enough for the wedding.)


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> Good. It's not as thick as it's supposed to be, but it tastes the same.
> 
> (I broke into the tea biscuits this morning, but I have enough for the wedding.)



I know we were supposed to bring some British goodies to the party, and I was so busy getting Henry Cavill over here that I forgot to shop. But, I checked the pantry and came up with a couple of things to add to the party...

I know the gin is almost gone (*eyes Henry*), but there is another can of Golden Syrup in the pantry. 

Glad to hear your cream is delish, doll!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm watching a TLC special on the wedding and it got to talking about Kate's ring. After Diana died, William and Harry chose what they wanted to keep of their mother's personal effects. 

Harry chose the ring and William chose a Cartier watch.

They did agree that whoever was going to marry first would get the ring.


----------



## LovesYSL

Jayne1 said:


> Apparently the dress is vintage Alexander McQueen -- anyone else think that's what it will be?



Really vintage? Maybe that's why she didn't want to reveal the designer since it will have already been photographed and William could potentially see it before the day. I was thinking Temperley.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LovesYSL said:


> Really vintage? Maybe that's why she didn't want to reveal the designer since it will have already been photographed and William could potentially see it before the day. I was thinking Temperley.




OK...here we go!!

http://weddingbellsblog.com/wedding-dress/designers-couturier/alexander-mcqueen-wedding-dresses/


----------



## CobaltBlu

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=vintage+alexander+mcqueen+wedding+dress

too much??
or....fabulous?


----------



## Jayne1

LovesYSL said:


> Really vintage? Maybe that's why she didn't want to reveal the designer since it will have already been photographed and William could potentially see it before the day. I was thinking Temperley.


Either vintage or something from his sketches.  It has been reported that Sarah Burton (the new designer at Alexander McQueen) was seen going into the hotel where Kate is staying. Apparently she is doing the fitting from an old design.

In 2 hours, we'll know if that's correct...


----------



## LovesYSL

Jayne1 said:


> Either vintage or something from his sketches.  It has been reported that Sarah Burton (the new designer at Alexander McQueen) was seen going into the hotel where Kate is staying. Apparently she is doing the fitting from an old design.
> 
> In 2 hours, we'll know if that's correct...



That actually really excited me- I just blogged about it!


----------



## LovesYSL

CobaltBlu said:


> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=vintage+alexander+mcqueen+wedding+dress
> 
> too much??
> or....fabulous?
> 
> metmuseum.org/Imageshare/ci/large/DP151829.jpg



LOVE it!
I don't know how to post photos but I just posted some of my McQueen picks on my blog.


----------



## Jayne1

LovesYSL said:


> That actually really excited me- I just blogged about it!


Yes, strange -- that excited me too!


----------



## LovesYSL

It would be her first BIG fashion moment with a huge designer. OMG amazing! I'm excited!


----------



## serene

does everyone see the video well? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13132410 it lags for me and does not work properly with safari or chrome  hopefully it starts to work better when the actual show begins.


I have pancakes with jam,tea,muffins, chocolate, apple juice ready


----------



## CobaltBlu

LovesYSL said:


> LOVE it!
> I don't know how to post photos but I just posted some of my McQueen picks on my blog.



you can use the mountain icon to paste the image location. 

I would love to see KM in something really theatrical like the oyster dress, but still accessible, KWIM...she will have to stride that line carefully. I cant wait!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm staying here.
> 
> 
> I wanted to have the virtual tea party here.



I think we have been merged with the other thread, so its one big tea party, huzzah!!!


----------



## Jayne1

LovesYSL said:


> It would be her first BIG fashion moment with a huge designer. OMG amazing! I'm excited!


I was thinking -- everyone talks about how safe she dresses and all the 'experts' were chiming in on how she would probably pick a dress that was sleek and pared-down, so I wasn't overly fascinated with her dress.

But wearing McQueen would be more dramatic - it would be art!  So now I'm much more interested...


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> I think we have been merged with the other thread, so its one big tea party, huzzah!!!




Yay! 


The more the merrier!


----------



## serene

here's few places where I have found the live stream to be broadcast:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13132410
http://edition.cnn.com/SPECIALS/2011/royal.wedding/live/
http://www.youtube.com/TheRoyalChannel

people lets add some more so everybody can choose their favorite! 

do you think youtube will have someone doing comments or not?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking -- everyone talks about how safe she dresses and all the 'experts' were chiming in on how she would probably pick a dress that was sleek and pared-down, so I wasn't overly fascinated with her dress.
> 
> But wearing McQueen would be more dramatic - it would be art!  So now I'm much more interested...



Same here...i think her style is nice, but safe. I wasnt too excited about vera wang for this occasion, just because it is really a production, KWIM. I love VW, but this is really theatre, so I am excited to see if she goes in that direction with A McQ. (though no lobster shooze, please!!)

Diana's dress was a bit of a confection by todays standards, but as others have pointed out, she was the center of attention as she walked down the aisle, not a tiny little speck...thats what we are going for, GO BIG or GO HOME!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Caitlin!!!  *runs into room*  Caitlin!!

I just found some more British goodies in the kitchen!
I just put on a pot of Earl Grey!

Loose leaf, of course.

*buffs nails*







Anyone else care for a cuppa while we wait??

ETA: I have some EB too...if anyone cares for some...


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> Same here...i think her style is nice, but safe. I wasnt too excited about vera wang for this occasion, just because it is really a production, KWIM. I love VW, but this is really theatre, so I am excited to see if she goes in that direction with A McQ. (though no lobster shooze, please!!)
> 
> Diana's dress was a bit of a confection by todays standards, but as others have pointed out, she was the center of attention as she walked down the aisle, not a tiny little speck...thats what we are going for, *GO BIG or GO HOME*!!!


 
100% spot-on, I could not agree more.

This wedding is going to be absolutely brilliant to watch on TV and whose watching the analysis after the wedding? I know I am!


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ English Breakfast, please! 



*rummages around cupboards*

What goes well with tea? 


How about some Digestive Biscuits to go with it?


----------



## CobaltBlu

love this picture..


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bickies!!! Yes!!!  

*rushes to pass embroidered napkins to the guests**



caitlin1214 said:


> ^^ English Breakfast, please!
> 
> 
> 
> *rummages around cupboards*
> 
> What goes well with tea?
> 
> 
> How about some Digestive Biscuits to go with it?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Will and Kate Pez Dispensers!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Will and Kate Cell Phone!!!


----------



## Jayne1

CobaltBlu said:


> Same here...i think her style is nice, but safe. I wasnt too excited about vera wang for this occasion, just because it is really a production, KWIM. I love VW, but this is really theatre, so I am excited to see if she goes in that direction with A McQ. (though no lobster shooze, please!!)
> 
> Diana's dress was a bit of a confection by todays standards, but as others have pointed out, she was the center of attention as she walked down the aisle, not a tiny little speck...thats what we are going for, GO BIG or GO HOME!!!


Diana's train went on and on and on... but her wrinkled dress did not flatter her and her hair was horrible. I can see Kate wearing a flattering dress... that's the difference.

On the other hand - what do I know, I'm just speculating... lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

Royal Wedding Gnomes!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Jayne1 said:


> Diana's train went on and on and on... but her wrinkled dress did not flatter her and her hair was horrible. I can see Kate wearing a flattering dress... that's the difference.
> 
> On the other hand - what do I know, I'm just speculating... lol



Yes, in retrospect that dress had its faults. That being said, it got the job done! And, say what you want, we remember it!!! I hope kates dress gets the job done without the....well....the other situation.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Continuing with the Pre Game Parade of Wacky Souvenirs...

Will and Kate custom (and confusing) Refrigerator from GE


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Welcome  I'm so glad to see Kate looking happy and glowing. Can't wait to see her dress! I will be glued to the tv, I'm going to watch the wedding on BBC1.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ouvenir-guide-Royal-Wedding-century-here.html
> 
> New official photograph of William and Kate taken by Mario Testino


 
Nat, thank you so much for posting this.

They are breathtaking!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh, I found what I was looking for!!!

The mugs!!

who is having tea???
I have millions of cups!


----------



## CobaltBlu

we can all while away the hours up until the nuptials working on the Official Wedding Jigsaw Puzzle made from sustainably harvested trees!!


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> love this picture..
> 
> static.bbc.co.uk/wwhomepage-3.5/ic/rw/624-300/rw_abbeyquire2.jpg


 
Stunning.


----------



## cookie dough

Why are the media making a big deal about the fact she will not obey? Many brides for decades who marry in Christian churches have not said that anyway.

Just trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill. Plenty of Anglican, Catholic brides don't say obey anyway.


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> oh, I found what I was looking for!!!
> 
> The mugs!!
> 
> who is having tea???
> I have millions of cups!
> 
> treehugger.com/galleries/images/kate-and-harry-mug.jpg




Do you have millions of them because it's Harry that's pictured on them?


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> Do you have millions of them because it's Harry that's pictured on them?




Exactly!!!  And they were quite inexpensive!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Add another wacky wedding souvenir:


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> Add another wacky wedding souvenir:




:lolots:

Henry really loved that one caitlin...he is cracking up over here....


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ They're Regally Ribbed and Lavishly Lubed.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> ^^ They're Regally Ribbed and Lavishly Lubed.




:lolots: As well they should be! T'is the wedding of the century, after all!


----------



## caitlin1214

How 'bout a Royal Wedding Drinking Game?


The Rules of the Royal Wedding Drinking Game

If someone says "from humble beginnings", drink.
If the term "fairy tale" is used, drink.
If Prince Charles cries, drink.
If Camilla cries, drink.
If the Queen cries, drink three times.
If there's a shot of Elton John crying, take a shot.
If a still photo of Princess Diana appears, drink solemnly.
If any member of the immediate Royal Family is wearing a double-breasted suit, take one sip per suit.
If someone faints, take a shot.
If Prince William is described as "the future king", drink.
When Sterling University is mentioned, take a shot of Scotch.
If Westminster Abby is described as "historic", drink.
From Buzzfeed: drink during any pauses between "Do you take..." and "I do".
When William and Kate first kiss as husband and wife, finish your drink.
If Prince Harry appears intoxicated at any point in the coverage, drink a full beer.
If anyone mentions that no beer is served at the royal reception, group toast with beer.
If the news coverage shows a bizarre protest sign, drink.
If there are naked protesters (or supporters), drink.
If a Black Eyed Peas song is played over loudspeakers, weep openly and then drink.
If, at any point in the parade coverage, you see more cops/security than spectators, drink.
If Richard Quest is arrested outside Buckingham Palace for possession of narcotics, drink everything on the table.
Further Royal Family drinking game rules, for those capable of recognizing the royals on sight.
Celebrate the Royal Wedding responsibly. Don't drink and drive/operate heavy machinery/do a shift in a control tower. If anyone hassles you about drinking before dawn, just say it's a performance-art exploration of modern Britain's hand-wringing over binge drinking.

If you're in the Americas, this drinking game will start well before work hours. You may need to call in sick... very, very sick.



http://www.nowpublic.com/style/royal-wedding-drinking-game-2011-2782011.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

*shot*

caitlin, what channel are you watching?

this is fabulous! I am so sleepy, I may have to go to bed and hope that I wake up sometime during the ceremony. I am taping it but ugh...I may not make it. 



caitlin1214 said:


> How 'bout a Royal Wedding Drinking Game?
> 
> 
> The Rules of the Royal Wedding Drinking Game
> 
> If someone says "from humble beginnings", drink.
> If the term "fairy tale" is used, drink.
> If Prince Charles cries, drink.
> If Camilla cries, drink.
> If the Queen cries, drink three times.
> If there's a shot of Elton John crying, take a shot.
> If a still photo of Princess Diana appears, drink solemnly.
> If any member of the immediate Royal Family is wearing a double-breasted suit, take one sip per suit.
> If someone faints, take a shot.
> If Prince William is described as "the future king", drink.
> When Sterling University is mentioned, take a shot of Scotch.
> If Westminster Abby is described as "historic", drink.
> From Buzzfeed: drink during any pauses between "Do you take..." and "I do".
> When William and Kate first kiss as husband and wife, finish your drink.
> If Prince Harry appears intoxicated at any point in the coverage, drink a full beer.
> If anyone mentions that no beer is served at the royal reception, group toast with beer.
> If the news coverage shows a bizarre protest sign, drink.
> If there are naked protesters (or supporters), drink.
> If a Black Eyed Peas song is played over loudspeakers, weep openly and then drink.
> If, at any point in the parade coverage, you see more cops/security than spectators, drink.
> If Richard Quest is arrested outside Buckingham Palace for possession of narcotics, drink everything on the table.
> Further Royal Family drinking game rules, for those capable of recognizing the royals on sight.
> Celebrate the Royal Wedding responsibly. Don't drink and drive/operate heavy machinery/do a shift in a control tower. If anyone hassles you about drinking before dawn, just say it's a performance-art exploration of modern Britain's hand-wringing over binge drinking.
> 
> If you're in the Americas, this drinking game will start well before work hours. You may need to call in sick... very, very sick.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nowpublic.com/style/royal-wedding-drinking-game-2011-2782011.html


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ I have the TV glued to TLC.


----------



## caitlin1214

Kate's gettin' married in the morning. Ding dong, the bells are gonna chime . . . .


----------



## CobaltBlu

Its just a couple of hours away, no?


----------



## LovesYSL

Jayne1 said:


> I was thinking -- everyone talks about how safe she dresses and all the 'experts' were chiming in on how she would probably pick a dress that was sleek and pared-down, so I wasn't overly fascinated with her dress.
> 
> But wearing McQueen would be more dramatic - it would be art!  So now I'm much more interested...



I fully agree- her style has been more than appropriate but I've been dying to see her take some more risks and wear a little more high fashion.
Or maybe she'll just wear Diana's wedding dress, LOL.
Gosh, could you imagine?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Not too much longer!! 

Can you imagine how she's feeling right now???

Apparently she had posters of him up in her room when she was younger and would say "I'm marrying him one day!" (I think most girls did the same back then.. lol)... for it to actually happen to her.... I'd die of excitement! hahah


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> Its just a couple of hours away, no?


 TLC's coverage starts at 5.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just caught a little of the special with the brothers on BBC, very very sweet how they said they always think of what their mom would be doing if she were with them...sitting in the corner laughing, sticking her tongue out, throwing a ball with the kids....very touching. She made a lasting impact on them in every way, bless her heart. 

I am taping it on TLC and watching it as long as I last on BBC.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I'm flipping between TLC and CNN!


----------



## LovesYSL

lisalovesshoes said:


> Not too much longer!!
> 
> Can you imagine how she's feeling right now???
> 
> Apparently she had posters of him up in her room when she was younger and would say "I'm marrying him one day!" (I think most girls did the same back then.. lol)... for it to actually happen to her.... I'd die of excitement! hahah



I most certainly thought that LOL. Thank goodness he's a bit horsey now, I find her much more attractive than him.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> TLC's coverage starts at 5.



how many hours is that, I am in a different time zone. 

the BBC coverage just started. 

London looks to be a total hootenanny! Prince Harry and William worked the crowd last night, how cute are they!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> I just caught a little of the special with the brothers on BBC, very very sweet how they said they always think of what their mom would be doing if she were with them...sitting in the corner laughing, sticking her tongue out, throwing a ball with the kids....very touching. She made a lasting impact on them in every way, bless her heart.
> 
> I am taping it on TLC and watching it as long as I last on BBC.



I heard that the first hymn to be played at the ceremony is the last hymn that was played at Diana's funeral: Guide Me, O Thou Great Redeemer. 




And I know Elton John is a guest and not expected to perform, but how sweet would it be if he got up and sang Your Song for them at their reception?


----------



## CobaltBlu

PrettyInPink said:


> I'm flipping between TLC and CNN!



Am I the only one on BBC???  

The queen has decided to give William three titles today....including duke of cambridge...and so Kate is a Duchess now, YAY!  A promotion!

the other two titles zoomed by me.


----------



## LovesYSL

I'm watching the BBC stream. My TV screen conveniently broke earlier tonight and then the cable went out.


----------



## LovesYSL

Their titles are the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> I heard that the first hymn to be played at the ceremony is the last hymn that was played at Diana's funeral: Guide Me, O Thou Great Redeemer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know Elton John is a guest, but how sweet would it be if he got up and sang Your Song for them at their reception?



I would keel over. Is the reception televised??


----------



## Ladybug09

So they will be the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge

What do you guys think?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LovesYSL said:


> I most certainly thought that LOL. Thank goodness he's a bit horsey now, I find her much more attractive than him.



Lol... he is a bit isn't he? Starting to look like Charles more and more.... still dashing though!

She is breathtakingly _*stunning*_!! I'd kill to have her hair! haha


----------



## mrsadkins9399

It was just announced that William and Kate were given the title of the Duke and Dutchess of Cambridge.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I was going to watch BBC-- but, I don't think it's HD. I'm camped in front of the big screen. The boyfriend is not enthused.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LovesYSL said:


> Their titles are the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.



he got two more titles as well.


----------



## LovesYSL

Ellie Goulding is singing Your Song at their reception.

They are also the Baron and Baroness Carrickfergus and Earl and Countess of Strathearn.


----------



## CobaltBlu

PrettyInPink said:


> I was going to watch BBC-- but, I don't think it's HD. I'm camped in front of the big screen. The boyfriend is not enthused.



How many hours till we see kate?


----------



## LovesYSL

lisalovesshoes said:


> Lol... he is a bit isn't he? Starting to look like Charles more and more.... still dashing though!
> 
> She is breathtakingly _*stunning*_!! I'd kill to have her hair! haha



She's absolutely stunning- she seems to glow from within and her hair is luminous. QUite a natural beauty.


----------



## LovesYSL

CobaltBlu said:


> How many hours till we see kate?



2 hours 45 min?


----------



## PrettyInPink

CobaltBlu said:


> How many hours till we see kate?



I'm not sure??? I don't know when she will do her ride from the hotel to Westminster Abbey.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LovesYSL said:


> Ellie Goulding is singing Your Song at their reception.
> 
> They are also the Baron and Baroness Carrickfergus and Earl and Countess of Strathearn.



There ya go!!!  I got stumped at Carrickfergus! Thanks LovesYSL!

Did you get some tea? 
Earl Grey or English Breakfast?

caitlin has digestive biscuits for us as well.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm in Toronto, and the time here is 3:11. 



And while the ceremony is televised, I don't believe the reception is.


----------



## cookie dough

Their new titles, Duke & Duchess of Cambridge sound really luxurious. Love it.


----------



## LovesYSL

CobaltBlu said:


> There ya go!!!  I got stumped at Carrickfergus! Thanks LovesYSL!
> 
> Did you get some tea?
> Earl Grey or English Breakfast?
> 
> caitlin has digestive biscuits for us as well.



I love Hob Nobs! That cake William commissioned with crushed cookies in it sounds divine!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Kate is doing her own makeup today.


----------



## CobaltBlu

PrettyInPink said:


> I'm not sure??? I don't know when she will do her ride from the hotel to Westminster Abbey.



The woman from BBC covering it is talking now. She it totally stoked to be able to see the dress first! Not to mention the hair and make up. Kates brother had breakfast with Wills this morning. Cute!!


----------



## cookie dough

Kate will be Her Royal Highness as well.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Kate's doing her own make up?? Really?

She's scheduled to arrive at the Abbey at 11am


----------



## CobaltBlu

LovesYSL said:


> 2 hours 45 min?



thanks.

BBC has some bla bla bla on the charities. Oh...theres diana. :cry:


----------



## cookie dough

Is BBC America's coverage the same as BBC World - is the anchor Mishal Husain?

I'm watching BBC World & Sky News.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Doors to the Abbey have been opened! Guests are arriving.


----------



## cookie dough

I'm sooo excited about this wedding, it's unreal.

London looks so alive and bursting with energy and colour.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I don't know if it's been posted but here's a timeline by E!

http://au.eonline.com/uberblog/b238...t_Well_Get_Our_First_Glimpse_Clip_n_Save.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

lisalovesshoes said:


> Kate's doing her own make up?? Really?
> 
> She's scheduled to arrive at the Abbey at 11am



I read she took lessons in makeup from someone to get ready for this. hopefully she doesnt get any criticism for it. poor thing, I cant imagine the size of the valium I would need to get through this day with the press on me after what happened to diana. ugh. hopefully she has the stones and the support from her hubby to thrive!!

Kates hairdressers are going to be on in a bit.


----------



## LovesYSL

The last Duke of Cambridge married a commoner for love just like William. So sweet.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

lisalovesshoes said:


> Kate's doing her own make up?? Really?
> 
> She's scheduled to arrive at the Abbey at 11am



Yes I read that she took private lessons with a makeup artist.


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone have the link for the BBC stream? What I have is just prerecorded nonsense about Westminster Abbey.


----------



## ms piggy

I'm so jealous! I'm at work. Keep the update coming. 

I like the new title of Duke and Duchess of Cambridge. Very elegant!


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> Is BBC America's coverage the same as BBC World - is the anchor Mishal Husain?
> 
> I'm watching BBC World & Sky News.



I dont think so...I am watching this man who has an anchor pad somewhere on the streets....I dont know his name...he keeps throwing the story to other roving reporters. at the moment it is a street party story about buckleberry.


----------



## cookie dough

I hope it doesn't rain for the 1902 State Landau -- let's get that fairytale open carriage!


----------



## ms piggy

LovesYSL said:


> The last Duke of Cambridge married a commoner for love just like William. So sweet.



Who was that?


----------



## CobaltBlu

now its a chick in a fug pink skirt at st andrews.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


> Who was that?



Hey!!!! nice to see you sweetie pie!!!

*pours cup of tea for ms piggy*

caitlin has biscuits and clotted cream for us, too!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Honestly, I'd want to do my own makeup too.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> I dont think so...I am watching this man who has an anchor pad somewhere on the streets....I dont know his name...he keeps throwing the story to other roving reporters. at the moment it is a street party story about buckleberry.


 
Thanks CobaltBlu  -- I think you are totally right; BBC America & BBC World's coverage are totally different.

Good to see you on here though. I'm watching this alone but not getting off my seat until it's all over.


----------



## lovecococats

and told the hair stylist that she wanted him to recognize her walking down the aisle, I think she may keep things classic and simple. Listening in on the radio at the moment. 
Can't wait to see her!!! :tunes:


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Love the title... very fitting!

I'd be so nervous that I'd come out looking like The Joker if I had to do my own make up on the day I marry the 2nd in line to the throne!!!


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> Hey!!!! nice to see you sweetie pie!!!
> 
> *pours cup of tea for ms piggy*
> 
> caitlin has biscuits and clotted cream for us, too!



Hi babe! Am stuck at work and can't take leave as I have a customer event to attend the whole duration of the wedding. Bummer!!!

Please have more biscuits and clotted cream wash down with tea for me!


----------



## PrettyInPink

making some tea! be right back!


----------



## CobaltBlu

The BBC America anchor is called Huw Edwards.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


> Hi babe! Am stuck at work and can't take leave as I have a customer event to attend the whole duration of the wedding. Bummer!!!
> 
> Please have more biscuits and clotted cream washed down with tea for me!



We got ya covered doll!!

Here is the BBC link..
http://blogs.bbcamerica.com/angloph...-the-bbcs-royal-wedding-coverage-on-april-29/

They just played a message from the space station, LOL! Very cute!


----------



## CobaltBlu

lovecococats said:


> and told the hair stylist that she wanted him to recognize her walking down the aisle, I think she may keep things classic and simple. Listening in on the radio at the moment.
> Can't wait to see her!!! :tunes:



oh, they just showed elizabeths marriage, she totally owned that room!!!!


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> The BBC America anchor is called Huw Edwards.


 
Okay cool thanks - this means BBC America has the same coverage as BBC in the UK. 

80% approval rating for Britain retaining monarchy according to bloke talking on BBC World now.


----------



## CobaltBlu

whoopise. diana again. roller coaster of emotion, LOL! Fergie and Andrew, too.


----------



## cookie dough

lisalovesshoes said:


> Love the title... very fitting!
> 
> *I'd be so nervous that I'd come out looking like The Joker if I had to do my own make up on the day I marry the 2nd in line to the throne*!!!


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> We got ya covered doll!!
> 
> Here is the BBC link..
> http://blogs.bbcamerica.com/angloph...-the-bbcs-royal-wedding-coverage-on-april-29/
> 
> They just played a message from the space station, LOL! Very cute!



Love ya!


----------



## cookie dough

When I see these wedding celebrations, I almost want the Queen to coronate him at the same time!


----------



## CobaltBlu

They are showing the guests in line...on my coverage the doors arent opened yet!! 

I call shenanigans!!! Someone said they were going in.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This coverage is whipping by. They were so cute in college. They look really really close.


----------



## CobaltBlu

2 minutes till the doors open, at least over here....The official London Crier....at 8:30 exactly.


----------



## LovesYSL

ms piggy said:


> Who was that?



I believe they said George II.


----------



## ms piggy

LovesYSL said:


> They are also the Baron and Baroness Carrickfergus and Earl and Countess of Strathearn.



According to the Telegraph, the Earl and Countess of Strathearn is a Scottish title, which may reflect the fact that the couple met in St Andrews University. 

The Baron and Baroness Carrickfergus title is a Northern Irish one.


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> This coverage is whipping by. They were so cute in college. They look really really close.



They appear to be, and in love too. Great couple!


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh, wow, maple trees in the abbey for the service. symbolizing modesty. WOW. AMAZING! Kates idea....then they will be planted at Highgrove.


----------



## cookie dough

ms piggy said:


> According to the Telegraph, the Earl and Countess of Strathearn is a Scottish title, which may reflect the fact that the couple met in St Andrews University.
> 
> The Baron and Baroness Carrickfergus title is a Northern Irish one.


 
I like that the Q gave titles from all countries of the UK - especially Northern Ireland.


----------



## LovesYSL

LOVE the tree thingys in Westminster Abbey!


----------



## Ladybug09

cookie dough said:


> Kate will be Her Royal Highness as well.




I was a bit disappointed about the title, but hearing that she is HRH that makes it better.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I think the circumstances of how they met helped alot!

Love the maple trees!!


----------



## solange

Mwahahahahahahaha! My Cat&Bill cranberry and raisin scones finished baking _just_ in time! Couldn't get cream prepared, but who needs to when you have sweetened condensed milk? artyhat:

Is anybody else up? :::crickets:::


----------



## cookie dough

Ladybug09 said:


> I was a bit disappointed about the title, but hearing that she is HRH that makes it better.


 
Yes definitely - HRH adds a bit of gloss to the whole thing.


----------



## solange

CobaltBlu said:


> oh, wow, maple trees in the abbey for the service. symbolizing modesty. WOW. AMAZING! Kates idea....then they will be planted at Highgrove.


----------



## LovesYSL

solange said:


> Mwahahahahahahaha! My Cat&Bill cranberry and raisin scones finished baking _just_ in time! Couldn't get cream prepared, but who needs to when you have sweetened condensed milk? artyhat:
> 
> Is anybody else up? :::crickets:::



I am!


----------



## ms piggy

LovesYSL said:


> I believe they said George II.



Ah, thanks!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I have to take a little pause to shift into the other room and feed the dogs. Help yourself to tea, we have Earl Grey and English Breakfast, and if caitlin would stop hogging the biscuits we would have those too!! 

Of course I am watching here with Henry Cavill, because Caitlin said to bring something British to the PF viewing party. See you in a few minutes!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

solange said:


> Mwahahahahahahaha! My Cat&Bill cranberry and raisin scones finished baking just in time! Couldn't get cream prepared, but who needs to when you have sweetened condensed milk?
> 
> Is anybody else up? :::crickets:::




Me me me! Well.. it's 3.38pm here... 

Your mention of condensed milk and scones is making me want some! Send some over!!!


----------



## cookie dough

Ahh people are going inside! The hats!!


----------



## cookie dough

I want to wear a hat now.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> I have to take a little pause to shift into the other room and feed the dogs. Help yourself to tea, we have Earl Grey and English Breakfast, and if caitlin would stop hogging the biscuits we would have those too!!
> 
> Of course I am watching here with Henry Cavill, because Caitlin said to bring something British to the PF viewing party. See you in a few minutes!!


 
Henry Cavill is the most princely looking being...ever.


----------



## lovecococats

I have the congregation filing in..... lots of outfits to check out!!  Might have to change channels soon.  Bright pink outfits and white clutch bags are popular!


----------



## solange

lisalovesshoes said:


> Me me me! Well.. it's 3.38pm here...
> 
> Your mention of condensed milk and scones is making me want some! Send some over!!!


 
Well... I could send the recipe... or pics of me enjoying them, lol.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

The Abbey looks magnificent. I've never been there but I have been to St Paul's.


----------



## beastofthefields

So excited so nervous, wondering if we have enough champers in for today!!  Enjoy the day everyone, what a lovely lovely enjoyable day for the world after so much sadness in it recently. xxx


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*solange* hahaha.. PM me the recipe??? Sounds delicious!!!


----------



## solange

lisalovesshoes said:


> *solange* hahaha.. PM me the recipe??? Sounds delicious!!!


 
Ok.  

In the meantime, enjoy:


----------



## Sabine

I can't wait for it to start! Can you imagine what it must feel like, 2 billion people watching your wedding. It must be a dream she never woke up from


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*solange* 

Ooooo.. I see the Phantom being driven!!


----------



## Sabine

solange said:


> Ok.
> 
> In the meantime, enjoy:


Can i please have one?


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh wow, the Abbey looks glorious! Lovely! This is exciting, really.


----------



## ms piggy

Kate does seem to be on a perpectual cloud nine since the engagement. She's glowing!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!!!   THE Stables!! The horses!!! I am in heaven!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I can't wait to get home and watch it properly!! 
Brew some tea and have a slice of the Chocolate Biscuit cake my work mate gave me


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

can´t believe I´m actually watching this....but I´m excited to see Kate !!


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


> Kate does seem to be on a perpectual cloud nine since the engagement. She's glowing!



Its cute how they seem to be having some fun together. So different from charles and diana. 

Back to the stables....there are going to be a heap of mounted cavaliers.
OMG, how are they going to get all these horses ready. This must be from a few hours ago.


----------



## caitlin1214

I didn't bring out the biscuits so I'd eat them all!


Help yourself, everyone.


----------



## caitlin1214

All this wedding stuff makes me think that if I have to go somewhere where hats are required, I'd definitely be wearing a Fascinator.

I don't think I could pull off the big straw hat.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^ Om nom nom

Fascinators give me terrible headaches!! It'll be comfortable for awhile but at the end of the day....


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> Henry Cavill is the most princely looking being...ever.



so awesome in person too...

*kicks Henry awake*

he keeps falling asleep though. And he basically hogged all the scones.


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> Its cute how they seem to be having some fun together. So different from charles and diana.
> 
> Back to the stables....there are going to be a heap of mounted cavaliers.
> OMG, how are they going to get all these horses ready. This must be from a few hours ago.



They look so comfortable together. So fun. They must be so excited!


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> All this wedding stuff makes me think that if I have to go somewhere where hats are required, I'd definitely be wearing a Fascinator.
> 
> I don't think I could pull off the big straw hat.



Fascinators rock. 

This chick in the pink skirt at St Andrews is a mess.
Anyone else see her? Hideous skirt. ugh.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Less than 1 hour!


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


> They look so comfortable together. So fun. They must be so excited!



They look like they are....he said something really cute in the interview, something like how lucky he is to have his brother who is also his best friend, and Kate. Like they are really buddies, too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Chelsea Davy just walked in.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Not sure about the front of her dress.... the neckline is pretty and love the bow at the back though!

 How did Ian Thorpe get an invite? hahah He looks amazing in his morning suit!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I heard there is some big old tent at the hotel so we wont be able to see her dress. 
fiddle.

Well, they just showed the high top Rolls on the way to collect her and it looks like we should be able to get a look at her face and hair at least.


----------



## CobaltBlu

lisalovesshoes said:


> How did Ian Thorpe get an invite? hahah He looks amazing in his morning suit!



I am watching the boring guy from Lesotho talking about the charity work. I want to see some guests, dangit....this coverage may be too highbrow for me, LOL!

kates headmaster now. Yawn. Henry and I want to see Becks!!!


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> They look like they are....he said something really cute in the interview, something like how lucky he is to have his brother who is also his best friend, and Kate. Like they are really buddies, too.



Kate looks close to Harry too, being a great support for her when William is not around. It's great that they are all close. Would be good for William.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


> Kate looks close to Harry too, being a great support for her. It's great that they are all close. Would be good for William.



Kates brother is close with william too. 

That Rolls Royce is amazing.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh thank goodness....Huw throws it to Sophie inside the abbey....

I think between the hats and the hair, a lot of money got pumped into the economy, not to mention the dresses!!!


----------



## ms piggy

I need pics!!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

The hats! I love it! Wouldn't that kind of be a bummer though to sit behind someone with a huge one on? I wish we here in the states had more places to wear them outside of horse races.


----------



## cookie dough

PrettyInPink said:


> Less than 1 hour!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Band is playing! It's beginning! Getting excited!!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh, sophies guest just dumped on fascinators!


----------



## PrettyInPink

shoeaddictklw said:


> The hats! I love it! Wouldn't that kind of be a bummer though to sit behind someone with a huge one on?* I wish we here in the states had more places to wear them outside of horse races*.



Ditto. I love the hats!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I will have to re think my casual wedding idea... loving how polished all these guests look!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

There is Posh, grabbing David's hand. 

She looks lovely understated.


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh....i have to give victorias hat major side-eye. 

ETA....dont tell Henry I said so, but David looks fantastic!


----------



## solange

A lot of the hats are great, but it'd be awful to sit behind or next to some of them. :/


----------



## PrettyInPink

There's the Beckhams!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Here I am.  Omg Becks arrived.  Omg beautiful.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

^love her entire outfit plus baby bump


----------



## PrettyInPink

Did anybody hear about who designed Kate's dress yet?


----------



## Shanismom

love all the hats! Just saw Victoria and David Beckham!


----------



## DesigningStyle

What clutch is Victoria carrying?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Any news on the dress designer?

Victoria's hat is........ questionable.........

Becks looks amazing... wish he would put his top hat on


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


> I need pics!!!



I cant find any up to the minute ones, but here are some from a while ago...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-13231282

i will keep looking....


----------



## nillacobain

^Just saw them. They both look good. Loving VB's hat.


----------



## cookie dough

Victoria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

She looked very mmean and unfriendly though....clinching her teeth.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I am not liking the black from head to toe? Not sure of the shoes for Victoria.  Kinda funeral like.


----------



## serene

david looks so handsome!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

PrettyInPink said:


> Did anybody hear about who designed Kate's dress yet?


heard something about alexander mcqueen ..like a tribute to him. would be nice.


----------



## solange

If VB's hat wasn't so far down her forehead, it mightn't be sooooo bad...


----------



## CobaltBlu

PrettyInPink said:


> Did anybody hear about who designed Kate's dress yet?



nope....some talk that it is vintage A.McQ, but nothing definite. Lots of talk about how great they did at keeping it a secret!


----------



## Bentley1

Not loving Victoria's whole look.

Ahhhh I can't even begin to imagine how Kate is feeling, what she's thinking.  I would be delirious with joy and think I'm dreaming!!!!!


----------



## hipmama

Love the hats. Just beautiful. And my David looks


----------



## cookie dough

That is the best Victoria has ever looked. The hat is stunning.


----------



## thegoreprincess

OMG. The Beckhams look GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

wish she would have worn at least steel grey to coord with Becks.


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> I cant find any up to the minute ones, but here are some from a while ago...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/in-pictures-13231282
> 
> i will keep looking....


----------



## cookie dough

The focus the marching band have is amazing.


----------



## solange

My mother and I are having fun acting out lethal feathers to the eye.  Some of those hats look dangerous!


----------



## PrettyInPink

CobaltBlu said:


> nope....some talk that it is vintage A.McQ, but nothing definite. Lots of talk about how great they did at keeping it a secret!





ShoesOnMyMind said:


> heard something about alexander mcqueen ..like a tribute to him. would be nice.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## CobaltBlu

here is the car!


----------



## DesigningStyle

serene said:


> david looks so handsome!



Agreed.  I am watching Es coverage and Victoria was mentioned second!  

Becks actually made me gasp when I saw him.  He is breathtaking.


----------



## solange

Beautiful... but dangerous.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> nope....some talk that it is vintage A.McQ, but nothing definite. Lots of talk about how great they did at keeping it a secret!


 
I'd love for it to be AMcQ but I also love that we don't know totally.


----------



## hipmama

Ladybug09 said:


> She looked very mmean and unfriendly though....clinching her teeth.



She does that often. Too bad because she's lovely when she actually smiles.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Anybody have the day off work because of the Royal Wedding?


----------



## Ladybug09

I believe the dress will be classy, and traditional. She will show her figure though.


Interesting how they have gone from calling her Kate, but Catherine.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


>



the streaming has been off and on, this one works at the moment...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13132410


----------



## PrettyInPink

cookie dough said:


> I'd love for it to be AMcQ but I also love that we don't know totally.



I'm hoping it's AMcQ too. Would be a wonderful tribute.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> here is the car!
> 
> news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/52399000/jpg/_52399699_jex_1031296_de27-1.jpg


 
Is this the Phantom or the Bentley?

Probably the RR right?


----------



## serene

anyone knows when chelsy comes?


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> here is the car!
> 
> news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/52399000/jpg/_52399699_jex_1031296_de27-1.jpg


that's not it..They said hers will be white.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Does anyone know the temp in London?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*cookie dough* it's a Phantom!


----------



## cookie dough

PrettyInPink said:


> I'm hoping it's AMcQ too. Would be a wonderful tribute.


 
Absolutely - it would be the pinnacle of his career were he alive and such a fitting gloss to an illustrious label.

I must say, Victoria has blown me away -- she looks stunning.


----------



## Ladybug09

cookie dough said:


> Is this the Phantom or the Bentley?
> 
> Probably the RR right?


  It will be a RR. Will and Harry will be in the Bentley.


----------



## DesigningStyle

PrettyInPink said:


> Anybody have the day off work because of the Royal Wedding?



I took a vacation day!  I am locked to my TV!


----------



## CobaltBlu

serene said:


> david looks so handsome!



They are fabulous, but i dont know..the hat, its too....something. Tiny? Far forward? I dont know. It reminds me of....








Sowwy!!!! 


They look incredible though....


----------



## Ladybug09

serene said:


> anyone knows when chelsy comes?


girl where you been. you missed that, she already came.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

DesigningStyle said:


> Does anyone know the temp in London?



20 degrees Celsius max
12 degrees Celsius min


----------



## 8seventeen19

PrettyInPink said:


> Anybody have the day off work because of the Royal Wedding?



CNN said low 50s


----------



## 8seventeen19

I really hope she's wearing McQueen. How amazing that would be!


----------



## serene

rowan atkinson!


----------



## DesigningStyle

serene said:


> anyone knows when chelsy comes?



She already arrived.  Green dress hair up and looked stunning.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

No day off but the tv in the conference room is on and we can all see and hear it 
We had morning tea earlier as well!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I took a personal day too. :shame:


----------



## serene

Ladybug09 said:


> girl where you been. you missed that, she already came.



noooo.. pics????


----------



## PrettyInPink

Onto cup of tea #2!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Geez, that girl's pink dress was TIGHT!!!!!


----------



## solange

CobaltBlu said:


> They are fabulous, but i dont know..the hat, its too....something. Tiny? Far forward? I dont know. It reminds me of....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwy!!!!
> 
> 
> They look incredible though....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> that's not it..They said hers will be white.



OMG...now I am confused. They said that one is for her and her dad. What a mess!!! :lolots:  I was wondering why it isnt parked next to the tent....we will know in 20 minutes....

BBC world, I think you just joined the same coverage I am watching with Huw....


----------



## DesigningStyle

lisalovesshoes said:


> 20 degrees Celsius max
> 12 degrees Celsius min





shoeaddictklw said:


> CNN said low 50s



Thanks ladies.  Perfect wedding weather.


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> Agreed. I am watching Es coverage and Victoria was mentioned second!
> 
> Becks actually made me gasp when I saw him. He is breathtaking.


 
David is beautiful.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Who is in this royal blue dress?


----------



## Ladybug09

Te blue dress is georg, the nose is JACKED and so is the hat.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Some of these hats are crazy!


----------



## CobaltBlu

serene said:


> rowan atkinson!



He looks great...and the hat on that lady in front of him is impressive indeed!!


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG...now I am confused. They said that one is for her and her dad. What a mess!!! :lolots:  I was wondering why it isnt parked next to the tent....we will know in 20 minutes....
> 
> BBC world, I think you just joined the same coverage I am watching with Huw....




The black one in front of the hotel will carry her Mom....

I started on BC, but I looks AWESOME on CNN HD!!!!!!


----------



## cookie dough

WOW @ Tara Palmer-Tompkinson in that royal blue dress!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> Te blue dress is georg, the nose is JACKED and so is the hat.




sorry, what station are you on ladybug? I may need to toggle.


----------



## lara0112

fridays are here always off, so perfect for us! I miss England so much today, especially as I am watching Dubai one which is all run by British .

can't wait to see the happy couple!


----------



## Bentley1

Where are they honeymooning??


----------



## PrettyInPink

This makes me want to get all dressed up!


----------



## cookie dough

Earl Spencer's fiancee's hat is ridiculously impractical.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> The black one in front of the hotel will carry her Mom....
> 
> I started on BC, but I looks AWESOME on CNN HD!!!!!!



wait, the one I posted was like burgundy or brown, I thought.

This show is really an amazing advertisement for London, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Ladybug09

This was my first time hearing her talk on the interview on BBC---how tall is she.


The Earl of Spencer--Di's brother--geez is he on marriage #3???

I'm back and forth between BBC and CNN, it's more beautiful on CNN.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Earl Spencers wifes hat is totally lethal looking.


----------



## cookie dough

E's coverage is excellent --- they are speaking to Elizabeth Emanuel, Diana's dress designer right now.


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ladybug09 said:


> Te blue dress is georg, the nose is JACKED and so is the hat.


 That hat was whoa though. 

I am going to try and find a fascinator today. I love ones with feathers. Nordstrom had some low-key ones a few weeks ago.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

What does everyone think about the vertical blue boat fascinator on that lady's forehead?


----------



## serene

yeah the hats are impressive


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> wait, the one I posted was like burgundy or brown, I thought.
> 
> *This show is really an amazing advertisement for London, it looks fantastic.*


 
I completely agree. London looks incredible.


----------



## CobaltBlu

holy crap. that blue hat lady is terrifying looking . who is that??? Its like a lobster claw.


----------



## CobaltBlu

serene said:


> yeah the hats are impressive



tara parker someone. Sorry. but that is a scary hat.


----------



## 8seventeen19

lisalovesshoes said:


> What does everyone think about the vertical blue boat fascinator on that lady's forehead?



The more I look at it the more I love it!


----------



## PrettyInPink

CobaltBlu said:


> holy crap. that blue hat lady is terrifying looking . who is that??? Its like a lobster claw.


----------



## cookie dough

lisalovesshoes said:


> What does everyone think about the vertical blue boat fascinator on that lady's forehead?


 
I love what she is wearing.


----------



## Ladybug09

lisalovesshoes said:


> What does everyone think about the vertical blue boat fascinator on that lady's forehead?


Horrendous.

Love the dress though.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

It kinda looks like a gondola... haha

Great dress though!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

lisalovesshoes said:


> What does everyone think about the vertical blue boat fascinator on that lady's forehead?



Pass. Its pointy. and with the pointy hairdo, its too LOOK AT ME!!!


----------



## noon

CobaltBlu said:


> holy crap. that blue hat lady is terrifying looking . who is that??? Its like a lobster claw.



Tara Palmer Tomkinson ruined her nose with cocaine. She supposedly has had it fixed slightly with injections prior to the wedding.


----------



## PrettyInPink

90 minutes until we get confirmation on the dress designer! Nooooo! lol


----------



## cookie dough

The Range Rovers arriving are soooo cool.


----------



## CobaltBlu

shoeaddictklw said:


> The more I look at it the more I love it!




LOOK AWAY!!! It has cast a spell on you!! Run!!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Oooooo lots of black luxury cars!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Apparently Sarah Burton was seen outside the Goring Hotel!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> tara parker someone. Sorry. but that is a scary hat.


She is a friend of the Duke of Wales who had a really, really, really bad Cocaine habit, and snorted her nose off, and that's why it's looks so bad. She recently had it repaired so it would look better and less caved in for the wedding.


Dang, look at that motorcade.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Interviewing in front of some beautiful wisteria...


----------



## PrettyInPink

One thing is for sure, I'm sure Kate will be dressed modestly. I would be surprised if her dress was strapless.


----------



## cookie dough

PrettyInPink said:


> 90 minutes until we get confirmation on the dress designer! Nooooo! lol


 
I would just love it be AMcQ......please!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> She is a friend of the Duke of Wales who had a really, really, really bad Cocaine habit, and snorted her nose off, and that's why it's looks so bad. She recently had it repaired so it would look better and less caved in for the wedding.
> 
> 
> Dang, look at that motorcade.



It just came on here...OMG.  That is some impressive Top Gear eye candy!!


----------



## caitlin1214

lisalovesshoes said:


> What does everyone think about the vertical blue boat fascinator on that lady's forehead?



It's a beautiful color. It's an interesting shape, but it looks like it's placed wrong on her head. 

I know you're not supposed to wear one right on top of the head, and I think it might look a bit better if it was vertically along the side of her head. 


Her sister's, though, the one with the ostrich feathers and roses, is gorgeous.


----------



## 8seventeen19

The speaker's wife is HOT! And TALL!


----------



## caitlin1214

Posh looks major, as usual.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, short dude is on level with her tits....old men and Young women....

So glad Kate and Will's rship is age appropriate.


----------



## solange

CobaltBlu said:


> LOOK AWAY!!! It has cast a spell on you!! Run!!!!


----------



## serene

long line of black cars  cool


----------



## PrettyInPink

Holy boobs! That lady's dress is pretty low cut!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

caitlin1214 said:


> It's a beautiful color. It's an interesting shape, but it looks like it's placed wrong on her head.
> 
> I know you're not supposed to wear one right on top of the head.
> 
> 
> Her sister's, though, the one with the ostrich feathers and roses, is gorgeous.




Love the colour but first and foremost the position was soooo wrong! haha Yeah I liked that one too!


----------



## Ladybug09

PrettyInPink said:


> One thing is for sure, I'm sure Kate will be dressed modestly.* I would be surprised if her dress was strapless.*




I HIGHLY doubt it!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CobaltBlu said:


> LOOK AWAY!!! It has cast a spell on you!! Run!!!!


 The more ridiculous the hats, the more I like them!


----------



## cookie dough

caitlin1214 said:


> Posh looks major, as usual.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

What channel is everyone watching?


----------



## DesigningStyle

cookie dough said:


> WOW @ Tara Palmer-Tompkinson in that royal blue dress!



Thanks. 

BTW, I agree about the nose!  LOL



PrettyInPink said:


> This makes me want to get all dressed up!



Me too but my robe and nightie are pretty comfy!



cookie dough said:


> Earl Spencer's fiancee's hat is ridiculously impractical.



agree.  Her face was hidden.  Ridiculous.



CobaltBlu said:


> Earl Spencers wifes hat is totally lethal looking.


----------



## Ladybug09

cookie dough said:


> I would just love it be AMcQ......please!


Why is everyone hoping for this? He died in disgrace, why bring that negative vibe to your wedding?


----------



## DesigningStyle

wantabalenciaga said:


> what channel is everyone watching?



e


----------



## cookie dough

Ha ha ha Ben Fogle!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CobaltBlu said:


> It just came on here...OMG.  That is some impressive Top Gear eye candy!!


All the Rovers 

WTH is with them stressing they're 'motor coaches' and not buses? Are buses too low rent?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

For some reason in my head I see Kate in a lace dress!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Did anyone get a glimpse of VB's shoes? They're custom Loubies...


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


>



Inside W.Abbey!


----------



## Ladybug09

PrettyInPink said:


> Holy boobs! That lady's dress is pretty low cut!


She probably wanted to show of her new assets! They didn't look natural


*FYI: They just said Victoria is wearing CUSTOM made Loubies!*


----------



## thegoreprincess

wantabalenciaga said:


> What channel is everyone watching?



Live streaming BBC & CNN.


----------



## serene

wantabalenciaga said:


> What channel is everyone watching?



finnish channel online. for some reason bbc's stream doesn't work (first the video wasn't good and then it stopped working altogether) and i can hear only sound fron cnn stream


----------



## PrettyInPink

Getting pretty tired. Oh no!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Elton John & partner!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sir Elton!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

The dress:  I'm seeing Satin/Silk with some kind of cap sleeve and a lace veil.


----------



## mlbags

Elton John just arrived with his partner - on BBC news!  To loud cheers from the crowd too!


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ladybug09 said:


> She probably wanted to show of her new assets! They didn't look natural
> 
> 
> *FYI: They just said Victoria is wearing CUSTOM made Loubies!*









They're just Daffodil's. Not sure how they're custom other than maybe the color...


----------



## Bentley1

Eltons in the house!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm seeing Satin/Silk with some kind of cap sleeve and a lace veil.



 Me too!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Yay! Elton John just arrived!


----------



## serene

elton john!


----------



## caitlin1214

It's 4:46 my time, and I feel like some breakfast.

Who else wants some? 


English breakfasts for those who want one!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am watching BBC America, and here is BBC streaming 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13132410


----------



## Bentley1

Who are the 3 blonde girls with the pink hats??


----------



## solange

Were those three blondes triplets?


----------



## DesigningStyle

shoeaddictklw said:


> The more I look at it the more I love it!



Agreed.



Ladybug09 said:


> Horrendous.
> 
> Love the dress though.



I love it all.



CobaltBlu said:


> Pass. Its pointy. and with the pointy hairdo, its too LOOK AT ME!!!



I disagree.  All good!  She gave me what I wanted to see getting up at 3:45 am!



noon said:


> Tara Palmer Tomkinson ruined her nose with cocaine. She supposedly has had it fixed slightly with injections prior to the wedding.





CobaltBlu said:


> LOOK AWAY!!! It has cast a spell on you!! Run!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> The dress:  I'm seeing Satin/Silk with some kind of cap sleeve and a lace veil.



I want some variation on the oyster dress....kinda reigned in but kinda not. theatrical but not over the top.


----------



## caitlin1214

serene said:


> elton john!




I love his purple tie and his sort of buttercup yellow vest.


(Sorry . . . waistcoat.)



I saw them walking up and I was like, "That's Elton John and his husband!"


----------



## 8seventeen19

caitlin1214 said:


> It's 4:46 my time, and I feel like some breakfast.
> 
> Who else wants some?
> 
> 
> English breakfasts for those who want one!


Looks yummy!


----------



## Bentley1

I'm watching it on BBC, Wantabalenciaga.


----------



## caitlin1214

shoeaddictklw said:


> Looks yummy!



Help yourself.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Noon,  thanks for the info.  Tpf ladies are in the know!

And CB, you made me LOL!  Love that comment.


----------



## Ladybug09

caitlin1214 said:


> I love his purple tie and his sort of buttercup yellow vest.
> 
> 
> (Sorry . . . waistcoat.)
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them walking up and I was like, "That's Elton John and his husband!"


Such a dandy! LOL


----------



## solange

Yummy!


----------



## DesigningStyle

solange said:


> Were those three blondes triplets?



I missed it.  Someone post a pic.


----------



## CobaltBlu

DesigningStyle said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.  All good!  She gave me what I wanted to see getting up at 3:45 am!



Well, at least she looks put together. Some of the ladies put a fabulous hat on a yawn hairdo on top of a meh suit. At least the blue hat lady kept with todays theme of GO BIG OR GO HOME, like Posh  

I do find it scary tho.....


----------



## mlbags

Oh damn... I'm at work and watching on BBC and CNN live streaming with the volume off!!!  Wish I'm back home watching!  Damn.


----------



## Ladybug09

missed the triplets.


----------



## solange

I kind of wish one of those bands would break out in some mean dance moves...


----------



## Bentley1

Wonder if Kate was able to sleep last night????


----------



## cookie dough

@shoeaddictklw, thanks for the tidbit about VB's footwear.

Her shoes look epic.

Gone back to watching it on Aunty now.


----------



## serene

mlbags said:


> Oh damn... I'm at work and watching on BBC and CNN live streaming with the volume off!!!  Wish I'm back home watching!  Damn.



you should get one of those wireless small headphones and hide them under your hair


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ladybug09 said:


> The dress:  I'm seeing Satin/Silk with some kind of cap sleeve and a lace veil.



I am seeing satin silk too.  At work I drew a quick sketch of what I thought it would look like and handed it to one of the gals there for her to reveal after the dress arrives!  She gave me her sketch...we will see who is the closest.


----------



## serene

Bentley1 said:


> Wonder if Kate was able to sleep last night????



yeah! even I had trouble sleeping when thinking what she might be thinking right now 
luckily she'll be leaving for holiday tomorrow so doesn't matter if she gets a little tired.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Bentley1 said:


> Wonder if Kate was able to sleep last night????



I know I wouldn't be able to!


----------



## solange

Horsies!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Got to work today.....this will be me at my desk.


----------



## CobaltBlu

The horses!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I had a nap yesterday afternoon and I set my alarm to tell me when the coverage would start, but I don't want to go to sleep because I don't want to miss anything.


I tell myself I'll sleep when they're married.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Julia Gillard!! Love her fascinator!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> Wonder if Kate was able to sleep last night????


I was just saying that to my Mom....I wonder what time she 'tried' to go to bed..I would have so many butterflies going.


----------



## DesigningStyle

cookie dough said:


> @shoeaddictklw, thanks for the tidbit about VB's footwear.
> 
> Her shoes look epic.
> 
> Gone back to watching it on Aunty now.



Direct me to shoe addicts post.  I need to know.


----------



## hipmama

Bentley1 said:


> Wonder if Kate was able to sleep last night????



Not possible.


----------



## Bentley1

Chelsea is probably hoping she is seeing a glimpse of her own future!!!  


And there's no way I would have been able to sleep without some Ambien or something!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Have we seen the bridesmaids and pages yet? I bet they are going to be adorable!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, they said snipers are all over the roof of the palace....


----------



## PrettyInPink

caitlin1214 said:


> I had a nap yesterday afternoon and I set my alarm to tell me when the coverage would start, but I don't want to go to sleep because I don't want to miss anything.
> 
> 
> I tell myself I'll sleep when they're married.



Me too! I'm trying to stay up, switched from tea to coffee. The tea wasn't doing a thing.

Have anymore of that clotted cream?


----------



## PrettyInPink

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Have we seen the bridesmaids and pages yet? I bet they are going to be adorable!



Not yet. Not that I've seen at least.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> Chelsea is probably hoping she is seeing a glimpse of her own future!!!
> 
> 
> And there's no way I would have been able to sleep without some Ambien or something!


or a shot of whiskey!


----------



## Ladybug09

They are saying they think it's Sarah Burton as she is the ONLY designer who didn't deny that she's made the dress.

Vera Wang on CNN.

She said she's wishes it's McQueen as they have the capability to design a dress for that level...

 or Vivian Westwood as she has a flare for the couture and avantgarde.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'm off home!!!  Hope I don't miss too much!!


----------



## GOMAVS41

Ladybug09 said:


> They are saying they think it's Sarah Burton as she is the ONLY designer who didn't deny that she's made the dress.
> 
> Vera Wang on CNN.


 
I wish she could've worn a Vera dress.


----------



## PrettyInPink

ONE MINUTE!!!


----------



## Bentley1

There's the blonde triplets again.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ladybug09 said:


> They are saying they think it's Sarah Burton as she is the ONLY designer who didn't deny that she's made the dress.
> 
> Vera Wang on CNN.
> 
> She said she's wishes it's McQueen as they have the capability to design a dress for that level...
> 
> or Vivian Westwood as she has a flare for the couture and avantgarde.



They had a photo of a woman believed to be SB in disguise arriving yesterday.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I really got a second wind. I guess I am lucky its not even midnight yet, so yay. The bells are ringing!!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

it´s official: the dress is from Mcqueen


----------



## solange

Who are those three??


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, they said snipers are all over the roof of the palace....



My dad was talking about that yesterday.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> it´s official: the dress is from Mcqueen



spill!! Where did this confirmation come from...???

*puts down teacup*


----------



## Ladybug09

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> it´s official: the dress is from Mcqueen


She hasn't come out yet! How do you know..

They are saying if she wears the Prince George crown/tiara it suggest a lot of meaning in her future role as Queen as only the Queen Mother and Queen have worn it.


----------



## serene

if only mcqueen himself would be alive


----------



## caitlin1214

PrettyInPink said:


> Me too! I'm trying to stay up, switched from tea to coffee. The tea wasn't doing a thing.
> 
> Have anymore of that clotted cream?




Yes. I haven't actually touched my tea biscuits yet. I'm saving them for later on. 



But I've got scones and jam for everyone.


And there are ones with lemon curd if you don't like jam. 


(And they both have clotted cream.)


----------



## Avril

This is so exciting!!!!!


----------



## serene

pretty!


----------



## Ladybug09

Where is her hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Ladybug09 said:


> She hasn't come out yet! How do you know..
> 
> They are saying if she wears the Prince George crown/tiara it suggest a lot of meaning in her future role as Queen as only the Queen Mother and Queen have worn it.



I think she chose to wear a floral garland headpiece instead of a tiara.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I love it all, but I have to say some of these outfits are really a bit of a miss.


----------



## Nat

Fingers crossed for dry weather


----------



## PrettyInPink

Ladybug09 said:


> She hasn't come out yet! How do you know..
> 
> They are saying if she wears the Prince George crown/tiara it suggest a lot of meaning in her future role as Queen as only the Queen Mother and Queen have worn it.



YESSS !!! Spill! How do you know it's McQueen for sure!?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Prime minister arrives.  Wife not wearing a hat.  E says invitation requested hats be worn.  Hmmm..


----------



## 8seventeen19

Ladybug09 said:


> Where is her hat!!!!!!!!


That's what I was thinking!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

That would be cool if she did some sort of combination of both flowers and a tiara.


----------



## Ladybug09

thegoreprincess said:


> I think she chose to wear a floral garland headpiece instead of a tiara.


She may walk In/UP the aisle with flower and garland, but when she walk OUT/DOWN it will be in Jewels


Note: Fergie walked in with garland, out with a Tiara.


----------



## CobaltBlu

thegoreprincess said:


> I think she chose to wear a floral garland headpiece instead of a tiara.



I heard that was a lot of back and forth about it. I am not sure they said what was decided. I like that we dont know.


----------



## Nat

Miss Elton John is looking smart


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> Direct me to shoe addicts post. I need to know.


 
It's here 

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...-will-marry-april-642321-62.html#post18802471


----------



## Ladybug09

Ok, am I the only one who things this:

*For some reason I do NOT think that Charles will ever be King....Straight from the Queen to William....I've always though this.*


----------



## CobaltBlu

did anyone just see Sir Eltons face cloud over? I am sure he was thinking of Diana :cry:

It was on the live feed from inside....


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> Prime minister arrives. Wife not wearing a hat. E says invitation requested hats be worn. Hmmm..


 
Samantha Cameron's dress was gorgeous but she should have worn a hat.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

the live news reporter said it´s been confirmed!!! (hope he was right)

AM lives on!




PrettyInPink said:


> YESSS !!! Spill! How do you know it's McQueen for sure!?





CobaltBlu said:


> spill!! Where did this confirmation come from...???
> 
> *puts down teacup*





Ladybug09 said:


> She hasn't come out yet! How do you know..
> 
> They are saying if she wears the Prince George crown/tiara it suggest a lot of meaning in her future role as Queen as only the Queen Mother and Queen have worn it.


----------



## PrettyInPink

The Beckhams are BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## cookie dough

I cannot take my eyes off David.


----------



## CobaltBlu

HI Nat!! Hi Avril!! 

Have some tea!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

serene said:


> pretty!



Eh.  Plain.  Drab.  



CobaltBlu said:


> I love it all, but I have to say some of these outfits are really a bit of a miss.



Making the blue lady look better all the time!  LOL


----------



## PrettyInPink

Elton John looks very nice. I like his tie and vest combo.


----------



## Bentley1

Not only did that lady not wear a hat but her hair was a bit of a mess too.  She had fly away static hair


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> Samantha Cameron's dress was gorgeous but she should have worn a hat.



agreed. she looked like she forgot something. Not sure how that orange wrap works with the whole thing, but the dress was a gorgeous color.


----------



## DesigningStyle

PrettyInPink said:


> The Beckhams are BEAUTIFUL.



I agree. I love that the camera keeps going to them because everyone is so boring!


----------



## caitlin1214

I don't think Diana went into her wedding with a tiara, either. She left with one, but I don't see one when I look at pictures of her in the carriage.


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> HI Nat!! Hi Avril!!
> 
> Have some tea!!



Thanks for the cuppa, dahling!


----------



## lovecococats

they just said that she wasn't wearing Alexander McQueen.  I can't wait to see what she is wearing, she is just going to look fabulous.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bentley1 said:


> Not only did that lady not wear a hat but her hair was a bit of a mess too.  She had fly away static hair



I know!! Maybe she sat next to an open window on the bus, LOL!!

OMG...look at the horses. They are incredible. 

*faints*


----------



## caitlin1214

Nat said:


> Thanks for the cuppa, dahling!



There are scones, too, if you want one. 



Join the party!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Nat said:


> *Miss *Elton John is looking smart


rofl


----------



## PrettyInPink

caitlin1214 said:


> Yes. I haven't actually touched my tea biscuits yet. I'm saving them for later on.
> 
> 
> 
> But I've got scones and jam for everyone.
> 
> 
> And there are ones with lemon curd if you don't like jam.
> 
> 
> (And they both have clotted cream.)



THANK YOU!  Mmmmm I feel English now!


----------



## Ladybug09

cookie dough said:


> Samantha Cameron's dress was gorgeous but she should have worn a hat.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I hope it won´t start raining there


----------



## PrettyInPink

First dance song - "Make You Feel My Love" - Adele


----------



## Bentley1

CobaltBlu said:


> *I know!! Maybe she sat next to an open window on the bus, LOL!!*
> 
> OMG...look at the horses. They are incredible.
> 
> *faints*



 Yep, i think you're right!


----------



## CobaltBlu

That orange dress is so pretty....


----------



## Nat

caitlin1214 said:


> There are scones, too, if you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> Join the party!



Marvelous, I love scones!


----------



## DesigningStyle

shoeaddictklw said:


> They're just Daffodil's. Not sure how they're custom other than maybe the color...



Wow.  Seeing this head to toe shot SHE IS A STUNNER!  Love it all.  Is the black really a false black color?


----------



## GOMAVS41

OMG there they are!


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> Not only did that lady not wear a hat but her hair was a bit of a mess too.  She had fly away static hair


Nah, Chelsea Davy was a mess!!!


They say she may pay homage to Diana by wearing a Catherine Walker dress....the mom is wearing Walker


Here comes William.


----------



## PrettyInPink

THERE'S THE PRINCE!


----------



## DesigningStyle

William!  In red!  Cheers!!!!!


----------



## cookie dough

Prince William + Prince Harry Yes!!!


----------



## Nat

Aaaahhhhhhhhhh *screams* WILLIAM!!!!! *faints*


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

aaaw


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok, am I the only one who things this:
> 
> *For some reason I do NOT think that Charles will ever be King....Straight from the Queen to William....I've always though this.*



You're not. I would not be surprised if order to marry Camilla, one of the conditions was he had to give up rights to the throne.


----------



## Avril

OMG william and harry!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!!!!

Prince William is in red!! 

this is so great!
I am so glad we are all watching it together, LOL!


----------



## Bentley1

he looks good in his uniform from what I can see so far!!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Loooove the red. He HAS to be nervous.


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> William! In red! Cheers!!!!!


 
I love that they salute BACK to the other soldiers on the street!!!!!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Diana would be so proud of her sons today.


----------



## CobaltBlu

so exciting!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

45 minutes!


----------



## ms piggy

Pics!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Diana would be so proud of her sons today.



so true!


----------



## hipmama

Yes, she certainly would be!!


----------



## Ladybug09

mrsadkins9399 said:


> You're not. I would not be surprised if order to marry Camilla, one of the conditions was he had to give up rights to the throne.


I thought this before he married Camilla, but, yep, I wouldn't be surprised if he made a concession also.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I hope they put a cork up those horses...last thing we need is horse crap near the bride


----------



## PrettyInPink

I have no doubt that Diana is smiling down today on her lovely boys.


----------



## caitlin1214

There are some great photos on The Daily Mail's website:


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ns-finest-moment-The-Royal-Wedding-glory.html


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1381795/Royal-wedding-Wills-Kate-Duke-Duchess-Cambridge.html


----------



## cookie dough

hipmama said:


> Yes, she certainly would be!!


 
Totally!!! They are so poised.

I love their salutes.


----------



## PrettyInPink

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> I hope they put a cork up those horses...last thing we need is horse crap near the bride


----------



## 8seventeen19

I just love how they're saluting as well!!


Is Harry going to get this much fan fair?


----------



## solange

Lol @ corked horses. 

I like the Princes' car.


----------



## Ladybug09

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> I hope they put a cork up those horses...last thing we need is horse crap near the bride


They probably have sacks on the back.


----------



## YSoLovely

I was not excited about this wedding at all, but I just saw Prince Hot Ginge and his brother in leaving in their car and now I'm glued to the TV!


----------



## Avril

Ladybug09 said:


> Ok, am I the only one who things this:
> 
> *For some reason I do NOT think that Charles will ever be King....Straight from the Queen to William....I've always though this.*


 
I hope this turns out true!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

cookie dough said:


> I love that they salute BACK to the other soldiers on the street!!!!!



Me too!


----------



## CobaltBlu

my internet just got so slow!!


----------



## Nat

caitlin1214 said:


> There are some great photos on The Daily Mail's website:
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ns-finest-moment-The-Royal-Wedding-glory.html
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1381795/Royal-wedding-Wills-Kate-Duke-Duchess-Cambridge.html



Thanks for the links! The Daily Mail always has the best pics, IMO.


----------



## cookie dough

They look so handsome and that Bentley! 

This is a great moment.


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh...there they go !!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

William is all smiles.


----------



## CobaltBlu

harry is smiling...they are so frigging cute together.


----------



## Ladybug09

Aw shucks, Harry's got swagger!!!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

YSoLovely said:


> I was not excited about this wedding at all, but I just saw Prince Hot Ginge and his brother in leaving in their car and now I'm glued to the TV!



welcome Y! you cannot run from the wedding!


----------



## PrettyInPink

William looks stunning. So does Harry.  Love the uniforms.


----------



## caitlin1214

Victoria Beckham's Fascinator is worn at the front of her head, and she's wearing it the right way. It's the right size to do that.


Tara Palmer-Tomkinson's, on the other hand, looks like it belongs on the side of her head and she stuck it on the front. So it looks like she's wearing it wrong.


----------



## cookie dough

You can tell the brothers are as thick as thieves. So cute


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

william saluted ! oh my


----------



## YSoLovely

shoeaddictklw said:


> I just love how they're saluting as well!!
> 
> 
> *Is Harry going to get this much fan fair?*




Nah... one "expert" said he'd get about 20% of that. Don't mind that, though. I was always a girl for intimate ceremonies.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy said:


> Pics!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

God bless them. I pray they have a happy wedding and happy marriage.


----------



## YSoLovely

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> welcome Y! you cannot run from the wedding!



I figured. Gotta be the Brit in me.


----------



## solange

William looks so happy and nervous.  Are all Harry's cords on right? It looks like an awful lot.


----------



## CobaltBlu

These boys are as cool as cucumbers.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> God bless them. I pray they have a happy wedding and happy marriage.




here here!!!


----------



## cookie dough

PrettyInPink said:


> *William looks stunning. So does Harry. Love the uniforms*.


 
You took the words out of my month.

The crowds went nuts as the princes were in the Bentley.


----------



## GOMAVS41

I wish someone would jooge up their hair a little bit.


----------



## 8seventeen19

They both look dashing!! William looks incredibly happy! So wonderful to see. I watched CBS's rebroadcast of Diana's wedding and Charles didn't look too happy.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

YSoLovely said:


> Nah... one "expert" said he'd get about 20% of that. Don't mind that, though. I was always a girl for intimate ceremonies.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm so glad I have you ladies to look at it with!!!!!!


ETA: Dang, he is sooooooo bald. I feel so sorry for him and such a young man.


----------



## thegoreprincess

YSoLovely said:


> Nah... one "expert" said he'd get about 20% of that. Don't mind that, though. I was always a girl for intimate ceremonies.



Back off! Mine!!


----------



## caitlin1214

As TLC broke for commercials, William was pew-hopping. It looked like he was thanking people for being there.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG They are working the room!


----------



## hipmama

They look so calm and at ease


----------



## Bentley1

Ahhh I dunno why I'm so emotional about all this!  It's all so exciting!!


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> These boys are as cool as cucumbers.


 
Absolutely. I think especially when they are together, they have this air of them vs the world, which I like.


----------



## CobaltBlu

shoeaddictklw said:


> They both look dashing!! William looks incredibly happy! So wonderful to see. I watched CBS's rebroadcast of Diana's wedding and Charles didn't look too happy.




Yes, he sorta took the wind out of my sails that day with that sour demeanor.


----------



## solange

The mystery blondes are Spenser's daughters!


----------



## YSoLovely

thegoreprincess said:


> Back off! Mine!!



:boxing: I'm ready!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kinda surprised at how many people are coming in after the Princes. Its other world royalty....I guess that is protocol? I imagine they didnt ride the bus...


----------



## PrettyInPink

Bentley1 said:


> Ahhh I dunno why I'm so emotional about all this!  It's all so exciting!!



I'm getting kind of emotional too! When I listened to the song earlier that will be playing when Kate walks down the aisle... I got all teary eyed.


----------



## DesigningStyle

caitlin1214 said:


> Victoria Beckham's Fascinator is worn at the front of her head, and she's wearing it the right way. It's the right size to do that.
> 
> 
> Tara Palmer-Tomkinson's, on the other hand, looks like it belongs on the side of her head and she stuck it on the front. So it looks like she's wearing it wrong.



I am sure both these women are wearing them properly.  I am sure they had instruction from the designers.  VB being her own designer!


----------



## solange

CobaltBlu said:


> These boys are as cool as cucumbers.


 
I saw William do _the lip_ right when he got out of the car. It was so cute.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

It's being that Kate's mother is wearing Catherine Walker and it is a nod to Diana. Catherine Walker was one of her favorite designers.


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm so glad I have you ladies to look at it with!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ETA: Dang, he is sooooooo bald. I feel so sorry for him and such a young man.



Me too!!!


----------



## Nat

Prince Albert of Monaco!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Kate's mom just left the hotel.


----------



## DesigningStyle

solange said:


> The mystery blondes are Spenser's daughters!



That is what I thought.  Thanks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Harry is one fine young man..... He has swagger when he walks&#57606;


----------



## cookie dough

Prince Albert's fiancee looks lovely.


----------



## PrettyInPink

mrsadkins9399 said:


> It's being that Kate's mother is wearing Catherine Walker and it is a nod to Diana. Catherine Walker was one of her favorite designers.



LOVE this. I am so glad they are honoring Diana on this special day.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Brides mother and brother are in the car and just hit the road....their jag is hard to see into...


----------



## Queenie719

I wanna see the dress already!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, not good, people are arriving AFTER the groom

Monaco guy, he suck....screws around with and has illegitimate children with Black/African women....but has to get engaged the the "PC" one.


----------



## hipmama

James and Caroline arriving


----------



## Bentley1

The MIddleton family is on the way!!!!!! Wow how must they be feeling!! Who would've thought they would be giving their daughter away to a Prince!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> Brides mother and brother are in the car and just hit the road....their jag is hard to see into...


I want that JAG!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Nat

Taking a pee break, BRB


----------



## cookie dough

Oooh the Middletons woop.


----------



## solange

Hurry, Nat!


----------



## GOMAVS41

Ladybug09 said:


> Dang, not good, people are arriving AFTER the groom
> 
> Monaco guy, he suck....screws around with and has illegitimate children with Black/African women....but has to get engaged the the "PC" one.


 

Woah! For real?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Here come the Middletons!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Bentley1 said:


> The MIddleton family is on the way!!!!!! Wow how must they be feeling!! *Who would've thought they would be giving their daughter away to a Prince!!!*



They did.


----------



## cookie dough

Ladybug09 said:


> I want that JAG!!!!!!!!!!!1


 
I'll get it first!

This wedding has been an awesome day for luxury cars!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

The good thing about BBC America, no commercials.


----------



## gsmom

just wanted to say good morning to all....trying to catch up on posts!


----------



## mariij

Hi, 

The other royalties are supposed to arrive after the groom.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> I want that JAG!!!!!!!!!!!1



I want all of the cars I've seen today.


----------



## Bentley1

Why are the Royalty from other countries arriving SOOO late?  Is it tradition??


----------



## Ladybug09

GOMAVS41 said:


> Woah! For real?


Yup, just good, he has like 2 or 3 biracial kids, but he's engaged to a blonde/blue eyed S. African like half his age.


----------



## caitlin1214

Hehe, the TLC commentators remarked that Chelsea Davy looked like she just got out of bed.

Then someone else remarked that she and Harry have been dating for a long time.

Then someone else said, "That explains it!" and pointed out that Harry looked a bit mussed up, too.


----------



## hipmama

Kate and Harry were living together prior to the wedding? Didn't know that.


----------



## YSoLovely

Maxima!


----------



## solange

Aww... I like the royal "coaches."


----------



## PrettyInPink

So, strange... Kate Middleton is the epitome of class and elegance... and Chelsea Davy looks like she just rolled out of bed for the wedding.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think the higher ranking royalty comes in after the princes. Otherwise the princes would have been bowing and scraping when they got in there, to the higher ranking ones.  Which would not be cool.


----------



## solange

caitlin1214 said:


> Hehe, the TLC commentators remarked that Chelsea Davy looked like she just got out of bed.
> 
> Then someone else remarked that she and Harry have been dating for a long time.
> 
> Then someone else said, "That explains it!" and pointed out that Harry looked a bit mussed up, too.


 
lol


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

PrettyInPink said:


> So, strange... Kate Middleton is the epitome of class and elegance... and Chelsea Davy looks like she just rolled out of bed for the wedding.


sadyl  this is very true. what was that with her hair. messy. no good


----------



## CobaltBlu

gsmom said:


> just wanted to say good morning to all....trying to catch up on posts!



good luck! Some of us have been on duty for 6 hours!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

hipmama said:


> Kate and Harry were living together prior to the wedding? Didn't know that.


Yup, since June, but it's NOT the first time they've shacked up. They are pros at it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup, just good, he has like 2 or 3 biracial kids, but he's engaged to a blonde/blue eyed S. African like half his age.



I know he has one bi-racial son in France and a daughter (not biracial) in the US


----------



## Bentley1

CobaltBlu said:


> I think the higher ranking royalty comes in after the princes. Otherwise the princes would have been bowing and scraping when they got in there, to the higher ranking ones.  Which would not be cool.



That makes sense!!!


----------



## oonik

hope i'm not too late to join !


----------



## DesigningStyle

hipmama said:


> Kate and Harry were living together prior to the wedding? Didn't know that.



You mean William!


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> I think the higher ranking royalty comes in after the princes. Otherwise the princes would have been bowing and scraping when they got in there, to the higher ranking ones.  Which would not be cool.


  Ahhh, that makes sense.


----------



## cookie dough

They are here!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Here come the minibusses with the rest of the wedding party.
And, out pops Mrs M!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

kates mom looks nice


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang her Mom is thin.


----------



## oonik

mother of the bride. niceee


----------



## DC-Cutie

PrettyInPink said:


> So, strange... Kate Middleton is the epitome of class and elegance... and Chelsea Davy looks like she just rolled out of bed for the wedding.



She always looks like she takes the walk of shame...


----------



## caitlin1214

So I'm guessing the queen would arrive, if not last, then close to last.

Then they'd do the national anthem.


----------



## cookie dough

The bells at the Abbey sound amazing!


----------



## CobaltBlu

oonik said:


> hope i'm not too late to join !



You are just in time, but the biscuits are nearly gone...there is still plenty of tea though...


----------



## caitlin1214

James is cute.


----------



## Bentley1

Kate's brother looks NOTHING like her!


----------



## hipmama

DesigningStyle said:


> You mean William!



Oops, yes that. I meant to say that William has been getting it, lol.


----------



## GOMAVS41

Her mom looks so elegant. That dress is so much better than the mother of the bride dresses I've been seeing.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG...Mom looks just like her daughter. She looks very well put together.


----------



## cookie dough

Mrs M looks sumptuous. That colour looks incredible.


----------



## Ladybug09

Welcome DC!


----------



## oonik

Bentley1 said:


> Kate's brother looks NOTHING like her!



agreed !


----------



## lovecococats

early evening in Melbourne, keep getting news breaks and commercials, I now have the bbc coverage!


----------



## solange

DesigningStyle said:


> You mean William!


 
Or does she?


----------



## CobaltBlu

that color is lovely. really easy to blow it with light blue!!!


----------



## miyale30

Mother of the bride looks lovely!


----------



## cookie dough

She must be so proud to see her daughter get married. Any mum would.


----------



## oonik

CobaltBlu said:


> You are just in time, but the biscuits are nearly gone...there is still plenty of tea though...



thank u dear !


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> Kate's brother looks NOTHING like her!


He is NOT very attractive...he looks better today though.

Her sister is prettier than her (kate).


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> Welcome DC!



Morning....


----------



## Bentley1

How much longer till Kate????


----------



## GOMAVS41

Bentley1 said:


> Kate's brother looks NOTHING like her!


 
He looks like Jeremy Piven to me.


----------



## cookie dough

I can't get over how beautiful the ringing bells sound at the Abbey.


----------



## LADC_chick

DC-Cutie said:


> Harry is one fine young man..... He has swagger when he walks&#57606;



When I was younger, I had more of a crush on William. Somehow, as William got older and started looking more like his father, I had to start looking at Harry. Harry definitely has swagger.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ugh...the live stream just cut out. I still have the TV though!!!

Here comes Prince Andrew!!!  And the girls!! YAY!!!


----------



## Nat

Duke of York Eugenie and Beatrice!


----------



## coachariffic

Good morning all! I've been reading all the posts! I'm so excited to be here with you all!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> He is NOT very attractive...he looks better today though.
> 
> Her sister is prettier than her (kate).



I completely forgot to look at him, LOL!


----------



## Bentley1

Ladybug09 said:


> He is NOT very attractive...he looks better today though.
> 
> *Her sister is prettier than her (kate)*.




Oh really?? I didn't know that.  I've only seen 1 small picture of the sister, so I couldn't really make out what she looks like.

So she must be really beautiful.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Bentley1 said:


> How much longer till Kate????



About 25 mins.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel for Beatrice and Eugenie - their mouths stay open, thanks to their large teeth


----------



## oonik

LADC_chick said:


> When I was younger, I had more of a crush on William. Somehow, as William got older and started looking more like his father, I had to start looking at Harry. Harry definitely has swagger.



so true ! he is looking so handsome ! i think he's balding too though..


----------



## CobaltBlu

coachariffic said:


> Good morning all! I've been reading all the posts! I'm so excited to be here with you all!



You are just in time for Eugenie and Beatrice!!


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> You are just in time, but the biscuits are nearly gone...there is still plenty of tea though...



And scones!


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> When I was younger, I had more of a crush on William. Somehow, as William got older and started looking more like his father, I had to start looking at Harry. Harry definitely has swagger.


Ahhhh, I mentioned his swagger like 45 min ago. Great minds think alike.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am LOL at the royals climbing out of these little busses!!! Its fantastic!


----------



## Bentley1

coachariffic said:


> Good morning all! I've been reading all the posts! I'm so excited to be here with you all!



Welcome!!! Agree, this is all so exciting!!!!


----------



## Nat

coachariffic said:


> Good morning all! I've been reading all the posts! I'm so excited to be here with you all!



Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need me a hat!! So stylish


----------



## cookie dough

The Abbey.... 

This is really going down!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

I love how the guests sit facing the aisle


----------



## thegoreprincess

So excited! I have butterflies in my tummy!


----------



## Nat

Charles!!!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

charles look proper


----------



## Ladybug09

they just said, these are the "Top Dogs' coming in now....The Silver is beautiful and you can look at the quality of those fabrics.


Dang, that guy's nose is jacked up.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'm home! I'm home! Just in time to see Carol and James arrive!
And I finally have E! yayyyyy


----------



## PrettyInPink

Prince Charles has arrived. With ... Camilla


----------



## GOMAVS41

Camilla looks like she's wearing the same outfit from her wedding.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

camilla-still a butterface


----------



## cookie dough

Here comes Charles & Cam


----------



## oonik

wheeeeeeeeee ! prince charles !


----------



## Queenie719

Loving the hats.


----------



## CobaltBlu

The one in the grey dress with the smaller grey hat looks incredible. Old school, just lovely. The one with the big white and grey hat is nice too. I cant keep them straight under those hats, LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> I love how the guests sit facing the aisle



They have to, otherwise their backs will face the queen when she enters - that's a no no


----------



## cookie dough

There is something about a Rolls-Royce that other cars don't have.


----------



## hipmama

Here comes Prince Charles and Camilla. meh


----------



## DesigningStyle

Camilla is on her way.


----------



## PrettyInPink

GOMAVS41 said:


> Camilla looks like she's wearing the same outfit from her wedding.



 She probably is!


----------



## coachariffic

bentley1 said:


> welcome!!! Agree, this is all so exciting!!!!





nat said:


> woo hoo!!!!



thanks!!!!


----------



## solange

CobaltBlu said:


> I am LOL at the royals climbing out of these little busses!!! Its fantastic!


 
Go team!


----------



## Ladybug09

Meeeeh, every time I see Camilla, it makes me want to roll my eyes.:weird:


----------



## CobaltBlu

i cant see inside that car, but the car is amazing!!
Camillas hat looks like she might have gone a bit OTT....lets see. She is wearing jimmy choos they said, LOL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Is camilla wearing white???


----------



## cookie dough

DC-Cutie said:


> They have to, otherwise their backs will face the queen when she enters - that's a no no


 
That's right -- you never turn your back on the sovereign, thats the tradition.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

DC-Cutie said:


> They have to, otherwise their backs will face the queen when she enters - that's a no no



didnt even come to my mind but OF course. I want that at my wedding^^


----------



## Nat

Is it by Anna Valentine, did he just say that? Shoes, Jimmy Choo?


----------



## Necromancer

It's evening here in Sydney, so hello to you all. I've just finished catching up on this thread. Phew.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Nat said:


> Is it by Anna Valentine, did he just say that? Shoes, Jimmy Choo?


yes it valtenie


----------



## oonik

shoesonmymind said:


> didnt even come to my mind but of course.* i want that at my wedding*^^



lol !


----------



## CobaltBlu

the people are screaming their heads off, ha!!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

It's a shame that Camilla gets to be mother of the groom and not Diana


----------



## lisalovesshoes

What's with the hats??? haha


----------



## GOMAVS41

What on Earth are those girls wearing? That blue dress is hideous.

I don't like Camilla.


----------



## cookie dough

I am even more convinced now that it is time for Charles to step aside and let W be King.

So excited for this wedding.


----------



## 8seventeen19

That hat on Beatrice!!!


----------



## oonik

holy crap ! what a hat !


----------



## DesigningStyle

I love the princesses hats!  The beige one...wow!


----------



## CobaltBlu

DC-Cutie said:


> Is camilla wearing white???



champagne with duck egg blue the commentator said.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sad their Mother, Fergie is Not allowed to be there. They look just like her!


----------



## caitlin1214

And Beatrice and Eugenie.


----------



## oonik

the Queeeeen ! what a bright yellow !


----------



## cookie dough

Yay the Queen!


----------



## YSoLovely

The Queen is wearing yellow!


----------



## hipmama

The QUEEN!! Lovely in yellow.


----------



## Ladybug09

The Queen~~~~~~


----------



## Nat

The QUEEN!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!* HRH E II!!!  *In Yellow!!!

OMG!!!  HOLY MOLY!!  That is yellow!!!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

The Queen looks bright in sunshine yellow!


----------



## LittleH

Gorgeous yellow, she looks so elegant!


----------



## Necromancer

Love that yellow.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

The queen is wearing yellow


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

those teeth on beatrice aaw poor girl get some veneers


----------



## cookie dough

Crowd going wild for the Q.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I love the Queen's yellow!  Not sure about Beatrice's hat, it looked like a little like Mickey Mouse ears to me


----------



## Nat

Why yellow?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Queen Mother is in yellow!  bring it!


----------



## CobaltBlu

wait, is her skirt blue/??


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

the bridesmaids omg


----------



## YSoLovely

I just won 100&#8364;!!!


----------



## Necromancer

wantabalenciaga said:


> I love the Queen's yellow! Not sure about Beatrice's hat, it looked like a little like Mickey Mouse ears to me


 
It's not my cuppa tea.


----------



## LADC_chick

What time does Kate come? (I have to shower for work. lol. And if I can shower before that, it'd be great.)


----------



## oonik

i wanna put my kettle on but i'm afraid i might miss something !


----------



## Ladybug09

mrsadkins9399 said:


> It's a shame that Camilla gets to be mother of the groom and not Diana


Agreed.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Gosh I dislike Camilla.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I just saw a glimpse of the bridesmaids-adorable!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Camilla is wearing what??????ß champagne?


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> wait, is her skirt blue/??



I think it's a blue plaid


----------



## cookie dough

Ahhh the Goring.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK. the bridesmaids and pageboys are getting ready to pile in the cars!!!  

wow this is like a three ring circus of awesomeness.


----------



## Necromancer

Camilla and Charles look lovely.


----------



## solange

The little kids are so cute!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

YSoLovely said:


> I just won 100!!!


how? share?^^


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I think it's a good point they made about Camilla making Charles happy and content... but still.... WHY the white/cream ?????


----------



## DesigningStyle

Cam looks pretty.


----------



## caitlin1214

YSoLovely said:


> I just won 100!!!



Woo hoo!


Why?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Camilla looks a mess, but the prince loves her dusty azz


----------



## PrettyInPink

Camilla may as well have worn white.


----------



## Bentley1

oonik said:


> i wanna put my kettle on but i'm afraid i might miss something !



Omg me too! How funny!!!


----------



## Necromancer

oonik said:


> i wanna put my kettle on but i'm afraid i might miss something !


 

Haha. You probably will, it's all happening now.


----------



## Nat

YSoLovely said:


> I just won 100!!!




Congratulations! Did you predict she would be wearing yellow?


----------



## cookie dough

The music keeps getting better and better at the Abbey. It's going to be stunning when QEII comes.


----------



## Ladybug09

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> Camilla is wearing what??????ß champagne?


They said it's a Robin Egg Blue.


----------



## Bentley1

DC-Cutie said:


> Camilla looks a mess, but the prince loves her dusty azz


----------



## CobaltBlu

Charles and Camilla arent even holding hands or anything! He is walking ahead of her and ignoring her. My man would not do that.


----------



## coachariffic

DC-Cutie said:


> Camilla looks a mess, but the prince loves her dusty azz


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Ladybug09 said:


> They said it's a Robin Egg Blue.


you mean the queen?


----------



## PrettyInPink

Fanfare!!!!!!


----------



## oonik

Necromancer said:


> Haha. You probably will, it's all happening now.



water's boiling ! i don't care ! i'm having my tea !


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Lt. Phillip Mountbatten..... he was such a handsome man!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

CobaltBlu said:


> Charles and Camilla arent even holding hands or anything! He is walking ahead of her and ignoring her. My man would not do that.



it's not customary to hold hands, show affection and such...  Good thing, I don't want to see those 2 doing ANYTHING


----------



## Bentley1

I know, I can't believe Camilla is wearing Ivory!! I thought that was a no-no.  

Is that a blue blanket on Queen Mother's lap??


----------



## CobaltBlu

the lady said again it was champagne and duck egg blue. duck egg blue is more like a pale dusty blue, not like robins egg blue, which is more mumsy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Charles looks good.


----------



## YSoLovely

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> how? share?^^





caitlin1214 said:


> Woo hoo!
> 
> 
> Why?





Nat said:


> Congratulations! Did you predict she would be wearing yellow?




Yesssssssss!!! My dad said she was gonna wear green, I said yellow and BOOM! - I won!!!


----------



## coachariffic

OMG! I'm so excited to see Kate!


----------



## Queenie719

LOL @ TLC...I don't know the guys name but he said "I didn't expect much from Camilla, she didn't look that great on her own wedding day."


----------



## Ladybug09

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> you mean the queen?


No, I mean Camilla, the Color of her dress.


----------



## solange

PrettyInPink said:


> Camilla may as well have worn white.


 
My mother and I heartily concur!


----------



## oonik

Bentley1 said:


> I know, I can't believe Camilla is wearing Ivory!! I thought that was a no-no.
> 
> Is that a blue blanket on Queen Mother's lap??



i think so


----------



## Necromancer

oonik said:


> water's boiling ! i don't care ! i'm having my tea !


 
I think I may join ya. brb...


----------



## PrettyInPink

Holding my breath to see Kate's dress! OMG I am so BEYOND excited.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Well done *YSoLovely*!!!


----------



## lara0112

oonik said:


> wheeeeeeeeee ! prince charles !



OT; my daughter just your avatar pic and now wants 'Fulleee'


OH, the queen is arriving


----------



## oonik

YSoLovely said:


> Yesssssssss!!! My dad said she was gonna wear green, I said yellow and BOOM! - I won!!!



awesome !


----------



## CobaltBlu

DC-Cutie said:


> it's not customary to hold hands, show affection and such...  Good thing, I don't want to see those 2 doing ANYTHING



yea, actually I remembered that after I typed it. but he basically walked in ahead of her and walked off while she was still glad-handing the clergy. Oh well.


----------



## lara0112

i think it is a blanket  - she might feel cold, bless


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Pip's dress looks very nice!! Is that lace I see??


----------



## PrettyInPink

Awww the children look so adorable!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pippa looks like a young Diane Lane.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prince Phillip is like a silent partner, that brotha never speaks a word - LOL


----------



## CobaltBlu

YSoLovely said:


> Yesssssssss!!! My dad said she was gonna wear green, I said yellow and BOOM! - I won!!!



Nice one!!!


----------



## lara0112

love the crazy crowd that actually has been standing there for such a long time...


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

Ladybug09 said:


> No, I mean Camilla, the Color of her dress.



that´s called blue??crazy


----------



## GOMAVS41

I want to know what is in the Queen's purse.


----------



## PrettyInPink

The Queen looks stunning. So radiant.


----------



## caitlin1214

Princess Diana and the Queen Mum are probably looking down on all this and smiling.


----------



## oonik

lara0112 said:


> OT; *my daughter just your avatar pic and now wants 'Fulleee'*
> 
> 
> OH, the queen is arriving



LOL ! i wish i could have one too !


----------



## CobaltBlu

I could have sworn I saw blue in the car with the Queen...maybe she had a blanket on to keep her little legs warm.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

The Queen looks lovely!


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> I know, I can't believe Camilla is wearing Ivory!! I thought that was a no-no.
> 
> Is that a blue blanket on *Queen Mother'*s lap??


She is the *Queen*, not the Queen Mother. Queen Mother was the title of her Mother.


Loving the yellow on the Queen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

the horns sound nice. can´t wait to see kate


----------



## lisalovesshoes

DC-Cutie said:


> Prince Phillip is like a silent partner, that brotha never speaks a word - LOL



Yeah... and when he speaks it's mostly the wrong things... hahaha


----------



## PrettyInPink

caitlin1214 said:


> Princess Diana and the Queen Mum are probably looking down on all this and smiling.


----------



## DC-Cutie

GOMAVS41 said:


> I want to know what is in the Queen's purse.



a flask filled with some sort of spirit


----------



## cookie dough

Trumpets!!


----------



## YSoLovely

The Queen looks soooo happy!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG, the queens brooch. 

She knows how to work it.


----------



## Bentley1

The Queen has amazing skin!!! Wow @ 85!!!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

They just confirmed it's going to be a McQueen.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Queen looks amazing.  She reminds me of my grandmother in a big way.  I should post a photo.  God bless the Queen.


----------



## PrettyInPink

Geezus Camilla reminds me of Cruella Deville.


----------



## oonik

caitlin1214 said:


> Princess Diana and the Queen Mum are probably looking down on all this and smiling.



I think Diana would have been very happy with Will's choice..


----------



## hipmama

So exciting!! Didn't plan on staying up to watch this. Can't wait to see Kate!


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> a flask filled with some sort of spirit


Hehe, and hard candies.


----------



## YSoLovely

Come on, Kate! I wanna see the dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Kate....


----------



## oonik

the veil ! i saw something ! so pretty ! lace !


----------



## lisalovesshoes

OOOH McQueen!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

The Queen has arrived, let's get this party on


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

oooooooooh my gooooooooooooooooood kate


----------



## YSoLovely

Kate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Kate! She looks radiant!


----------



## Nat

There she is!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kaate!!!!


----------



## GOMAVS41

Well from what I can see, it's gorgeous.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Omg kate!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie719

I see Kate!!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I LOVE the neckline. I LOVE the dress. She's SO stunning.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LACE!!!! I KNEW IT!!!!


----------



## chantel

I love Victoria's shoes even though I think I could ever use those while being pregnant  I hate my workcomputer; I can't see the live show from the wedding, just going through pages for pics


----------



## Bentley1

Omgggggg kate!!!!!!!


----------



## solange

The dresssssssssssss!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

They opened the door!!!!!!!!!!!!


And the dress is......



What did I say, Lace and Satin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

oooohhhhh I like the dress so far...


----------



## YSoLovely

I like what I see so far fron the dress!

She's showing cleavage!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lace...I am going to cry.


----------



## fabgrabs

This is so exciting! I should be pulling an all-nighter to do homework due tomorrow but I can't pull my eyes away from the tv!


----------



## oonik

i love the lace !


----------



## Nat

Delightful view indeed!


----------



## cookie dough

Camilla curtesyed to the Q. Cool.

KATE!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

lacy sleeves, v-neck...looks white....


----------



## caitlin1214

From what I've seen, she looks so gorgeous.


TLC is slow-mo'ing Kate's entrance into the car from the hotel. 


Looks like there's lots of train.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

loing the lace and her hair is open? they prdicted it would be


----------



## solange

A variation of Grace Kelly! It is beautiful!!


----------



## Nat

Oh God, where's the Kleenex?


----------



## cookie dough

So happy she is wearing a veil.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I'm tearing up haha

So gorgeous!


----------



## CobaltBlu

who isin the front seat???

Dad is trying to sort out  his seat, the train looks like it needs its own car!!!  OMG!!!!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I am waving like a fool in my living room at her!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Here come the tears...  She's SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## solange

Which tiara?


----------



## Nat

AAaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh, too much excitement!!


----------



## cookie dough

She is so beautiful 

No one can say this girl does not have the X Factor!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I bet Kim Kardashian is somewhere pulling out her hair...  err, I mean extensions!!!!  A televised, real wedding!  Not a Seacrest production!    Shi%t just got real ...


----------



## oonik

she's so beautiful !

p.s. gt my tea just in time !


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!!!!!!

pass the kleenex!!!


----------



## Queenie719

I love the lace!!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Kate looks so happy!


----------



## caitlin1214

I haven't seen the entire thing yet. I'm catching a glimpse of tiara in the car.


----------



## lara0112

here comes the bride - wow, I think that dress is amazing!


----------



## oonik

i am squeeing big time at home ! hope i dun wake the baby up..


----------



## cookie dough

wantabalenciaga said:


> I am waving like a fool in my living room at her!


 
Me too!


----------



## fabgrabs

Gorgeous!


----------



## CobaltBlu

she is awesome. she looks totally happy!!!


----------



## lara0112

yup, love the lace too! might be mcqueen after all...


----------



## caitlin1214

Crap! Now I'm tearing up!


----------



## Ladybug09

They say the dress is reminiscent of Grace Kelly's/


----------



## fabgrabs

She's all smiles!


----------



## Nat

So beautiful!


----------



## GOMAVS41

She looks SICKENING!

Get it gurl!


----------



## CobaltBlu

we have three minutes to watch her walk down the aisle, too. YAY!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Kate is just radiant and stunning in every way.


----------



## YSoLovely

DC-Cutie said:


> I bet Kim Kardashian is somewhere pulling out her hair...  err, I mean extensions!!!!  A televised, real wedding!  Not a Seacrest production!    Shi%t just got real ...




I can't believe you brought Kakes into this thread.


----------



## CobaltBlu

*passes kleenex to caitlin*

doll, we have been here for 6 hours!!


----------



## Nat

Goose bumps all over the place


----------



## oonik

looks a all the flower girls. so cute !


----------



## YSoLovely

Awwwwww look at those little kiddies!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

She is so so so so beautiful!!!! 

I really really love Pip's dress!!!!!


----------



## thegoreprincess

She is so gorgeous!!!!


----------



## solange

Look at her sis!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Pippa looks beautiful, too! I love her dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

The sister's dresS is GORGEOUS!


----------



## coachariffic

nat said:


> goose bumps all over the place



me too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her sister looks stunning!  my goodness.....


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG!!!! the little pages


----------



## YSoLovely

Pippa looks amazing.


----------



## oonik

me too !


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> *passes kleenex to caitlin*
> 
> doll, we have been here for 6 hours!!



*Takes Kleenex*

I know, but I saw a slight glimpse of her in her dress, and I'm a weenie, and I always cry at weddings.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pippa looks amazing.  Beyond amazing.


----------



## cookie dough

Pippa looks awesome + so does Kate


----------



## Ladybug09

Kate is so beautiful!!!! I truly am happy for them!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG...The sister!!!!

Kate is going to throw some cute youngins!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

My goodness, I LOVE the dress. I love the lace overlay.


----------



## Nat

Almost there!!! *jumps up and down*


----------



## Necromancer

Pippa looks so lovely.


----------



## solange




----------



## Queenie719

I cannot imagine what Kate is feeling.  I am overwhelmed and I'm not even there.


----------



## CobaltBlu

those little girls...OMG!!!


----------



## oonik

coming out !


----------



## caitlin1214

Eee! And the Pageboys!


----------



## lara0112

i think her sis might be wearing temperley

the kids are adorable...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm getting chills....


----------



## solange

I see pearls on her head...


----------



## CobaltBlu

The live feed from the Abbey has the sister and the little flower girls, OMG. they are so cute, i cant stand it.


----------



## White Orchid

Pipa's body is amazing.  Simple and understated.  Love her dress.


----------



## Necromancer

The little girls are adorable.


----------



## oonik

i wan her to come out now !


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Can I swap places with her right now?????? Please?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ms piggy, here is Mrs M...


----------



## YSoLovely

If I was in Kate's place, my wrist would be limp already...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Tiara confirmed....


----------



## hipmama

She has to be freaking out right now! I'm nervous & excited and I'm not the one getting married.


----------



## solange

Argh... which tiara is it?


----------



## cookie dough

The tiara is adorable.


----------



## GOMAVS41

Here we go.


----------



## oonik

i wan to have another wedding with a similar designed gown !


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

here she goes


----------



## solange

She's getting out! Here comes her sis!


----------



## YSoLovely

Yaaaassssssssssssss


----------



## Nat

Yes,tiara?????


----------



## Queenie719

This is it!!!!


----------



## lara0112

mc queen it is!!!


----------



## hipmama

Wait for it...here we go!!


----------



## caitlin1214

It's Grace Kelly.


----------



## oonik

So beautiful !


----------



## GOMAVS41

She looks perfect. OMG. I love it.


----------



## Nat

Wow!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

A McQ~~~


----------



## Ladybug09

That dress is Soooooooooo Grace Kellys!


----------



## lara0112

stunning, so adorable!! and indeed reminiscent of grace kelly's dress.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Gorgeous!!  
Gorgeous!!  
Gorgeous!!  
Gorgeous!!


----------



## solange

I love love love this dress!


----------



## oonik

so grace kelly ! i love it !


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

sarah burton designed it -grace kelly style she sais


----------



## cookie dough

Wow!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

The dress really is McQueen...


----------



## Brina

Beautiful!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG...the queens Halo Tiara by Cartier


----------



## Queenie719

Nailed it!!!!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

long live McQueen


----------



## lara0112

her dress is so amazing and she is so so beautiful


----------



## DesigningStyle

Grace Kelly.


----------



## solange

Ah now I recognize the tiara.


----------



## Sabine

I am sad to say i don't like the dress


----------



## Necromancer

The dress is exquisite.


----------



## cookie dough

McQueen

tiara - Cartier!


----------



## CobaltBlu

tiara is from 1936


----------



## hipmama

oonik said:


> so grace kelly ! i love it !



Yes it is! Love the neckline. Her sis is gorgeous too.


----------



## YSoLovely

How do we feel about the dress being A McQ, but not really?


----------



## cookie dough

The dress is STUNNING.


----------



## GOMAVS41

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> long live McQueen


 

Halleloo!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

She did very well with her make up  SO prettyyy I could die!!!!


----------



## Queenie719

I'm going to be late for work...


----------



## CobaltBlu

omg, look at hr smile. she looks really happy and totally normal.


----------



## solange

She has such a loyal sister!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

oh my..this is my right now


----------



## Nat

Simply magnificent


----------



## CobaltBlu

YSoLovely said:


> How do we feel about the dress being A McQ, but not really?



We're cool with it.


----------



## oonik

cobaltblu said:


> omg, look at hr smile. She looks really happy and *totally normal*.



i know !


----------



## cookie dough

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> long live McQueen


 
 100%

So glad it is Alexander McQueen.


----------



## solange

Aaaaa!


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i wonder when will they SHUT UP!


----------



## oonik

squee squee squee !


----------



## miyale30

Beautiful!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I wanna see the prince when he sees her!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ Me too! William looks so dashing!!!

Look at their smiles... My gosh... I'm bawling right now!


----------



## hipmama

Here comes William and Harry!


----------



## cookie dough

Wow the music is perfect.


----------



## Nat

Kleenex, please!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

The maple trees are so lovely!! Its incredible.


----------



## PrettyInPink

It's like a real life fairytale coming true.


----------



## YSoLovely

OMG William looks soooooo happy! :cry:

Westminster Abbey is beyond dreamy! :cry:

This is such a touching moment!


----------



## Nat

Look at her proud papa


----------



## serene

ok i'm crying already


----------



## oonik

they just both look so happy ! and i'm happy ! it's a happy occasion..

*cries*


----------



## cookie dough

What a wall of sound !


----------



## GOMAVS41

PrettyInPink said:


> It's like a real life fairytale coming true.


 
So true. She's a modern princess.


----------



## hipmama

So beautiful!


----------



## Nat

Close up on William, please!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG...the queens Halo Tiara by Cartier


*What did I say!!!!!!!!!!!!!




They said her wearing the Queens Tiara is indicative of her future as Queen of England!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Group HUG!  Please!!!


----------



## oonik

OMG !!!!! Harry just whispered something to Will


----------



## YSoLovely

Harry is sexy...

William looks bad from the back...


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

aaw harry looked at her and smiled


----------



## oonik

cobaltblu said:


> group hug!  Please!!!



hugsssssss


----------



## cookie dough

What did Harry just say to W???????


----------



## Nat

Dahlinh, you look beautiful, he said


----------



## GOMAVS41

Awwww William. They are just so perfect together.


----------



## oonik

cookie dough said:


> What did Harry just say to W???????



no idea ! any lip readers ! 

look at the two of them ! arghhhh !


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Look at William blushing!!!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

My GOD this is so moving.


----------



## DesigningStyle

William said you look beautiful to her just now.


----------



## serene

cookie dough said:


> What did Harry just say to W???????



_"sexy"_


----------



## Belle de Jour

Sabine said:


> I am sad to say i don't like the dress





YSoLovely said:


> How do we feel about the dress being A McQ, but not really?


----------



## lara0112

he told her that she is beautiful, I would think


----------



## cookie dough

The way they were grinning!


----------



## solange

Mom pointed out Harry's face... "so I need a ring... give dad a beer... how long do I have to work it out?"


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is the (maybe) one...Its 1934 or 1936..









Ladybug09 said:


> *What did I say!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said her wearing the Queens Tiara is indicative of her future as Queen of England!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## oonik

this song was suppose to be a tribute to the late pricess di rite ?


----------



## YSoLovely

Elton!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oonik

serene said:


> _"sexy"_



lol !


----------



## DC-Cutie

cookie dough said:


> What did Harry just say to W???????



"you gone get it in tonight...."


----------



## caitlin1214

I love the look of the trees in the Abbey.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

That dress silhouette is amazing!!


----------



## 8seventeen19

CobaltBlu said:


> This is the one...Its 1934 or 1936..
> 
> download.kataweb.it/mediaweb/image/brand_espressonline/2010/09/08/1283929195148_foto11.jpg


WOW! Spectacular!!


----------



## GOMAVS41

DC-Cutie said:


> "you gone get it in tonight...."


 
I can't.


----------



## nicci404

DC-Cutie said:


> "you gone get it in tonight...."


----------



## cookie dough

serene said:


> _"sexy"_


 
HA HA HA don't tease me! I hope he said that


----------



## caitlin1214

Guide Me, O Thou Great Redeemer (what they're singing now) is the hymn that was played at Diana's funeral.


----------



## solange

Pippa's so sweet!


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> William said you look beautiful to her just now.


 


That is the cutest thing.


----------



## Stephanie***

so beautiful!!! OMG!!!


----------



## cookie dough

Guide me O great redeeemer sounds awesome in the Abbey.

Whoever is playing the Organ is brilliant.


----------



## oonik

wonder how charles and camilla is feeling when they sing the hymn


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wish American women wore hats (as customary) to weddings...  they look so festive!


----------



## Necromancer

dearly beloved...


----------



## CobaltBlu

you can tell Kate is really worlds more confident than diana was at this point. She nailed it, and she knows her man adores her. And, she has a rockin' dress and the queens tiara.

*snap*


----------



## GOMAVS41

What's the over under that Prince Phillip falls asleep?


----------



## Nat

caitlin1214 said:


> Guide Me, O Thou Great Redeemer (what they're singing now) is the hymn that was played at Diana's funeral.



Sniff


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep and ONLY the Queen and the Queen Mother herself have worn it, now Kate!!!!!!!!!!



CobaltBlu said:


> This is the one...Its 1934 or 1936..
> 
> download.kataweb.it/mediaweb/image/brand_espressonline/2010/09/08/1283929195148_foto11.jpg


----------



## solange

They look so wonderful up there together.


----------



## coachariffic

GOMAVS41 said:


> What's the over under that Prince Phillip falls asleep?


----------



## cookie dough

You can hear a pin drop.


----------



## oonik

they need to stand throughout ?


----------



## Necromancer

solange said:


> They look so wonderful up there together.


 

They do indeed.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

CobaltBlu said:


> you can tell Kate is really worlds more confident than diana was at this point. She nailed it, and she knows her man adores her. And, she has a rockin' dress and the queens tiara.
> 
> *snap*



Definitely!!! You can see how different the 2 relationships are!!


----------



## oonik

lisalovesshoes said:


> Definitely!!! You can see how different the 2 relationships are!!



indeed !


----------



## lisalovesshoes

DC-Cutie said:


> "you gone get it in tonight...."


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> you can tell Kate is really worlds more confident than diana was at this point. She nailed it, and she knows her man adores her. And, she has a rockin' dress and the queens tiara.
> 
> *snap*


Yep!!!!!


----------



## solange

Kate looks a bit faint. She's waving a bit.


----------



## solange

Aww, Prince William's "I will"


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> oh my..this is my right now




oh man


----------



## lara0112

now she is about to cry...


----------



## Ladybug09

He is soooo happy, look at that smirk on his face!!!!


Yes she does look faint.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## hipmama

He speaks!! I'm gonna faint. This is so touching.


----------



## YSoLovely

Why do I always cry at weddings? It's ridic.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

kate looks like she´s about to faint


----------



## Nat

Awwwwww


----------



## coachariffic

The look on his face when he looks at her is pure love! 

So cute!


----------



## hipmama

They are giving each other sex eyes.  Such an attractive couple!


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/Search.aspx?EventId=112732409&EditorialProduct=Royalty


----------



## solange

He wrote notes in the program!


----------



## coachariffic

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> kate looks like she´s about to faint



or throw up


----------



## oonik

sigh...


----------



## YSoLovely

For a moment I thought the ring wouldn't fit!


----------



## Nat

The ring!


----------



## LittleH

Almost looked like the ring wouldn't go up!


----------



## Style_Baby

Agreed about Kate looking like she's going to faint....
I've never seen a human being look so terrified.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

the ring s a bit snug too


if only Diana still lived


----------



## DC-Cutie

"With my body, I thee honor"....  and what a body it is...  my goodness!


----------



## CobaltBlu

worldly goods!! check!


----------



## PrettyInPink

Does the ring have any diamonds in it?


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/Search.aspx?EventId=112732409&EditorialProduct=Royalty


----------



## oonik

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> the ring s a bit snug too
> 
> 
> *if only Diana still lived*



sigh..


----------



## CobaltBlu

i hope she makes it through. she probably hasnt eaten much in a while.


----------



## oonik

PrettyInPink said:


> Does the ring have any diamonds in it?



looks plain to me


----------



## Ladybug09

PrettyInPink said:


> Does the ring have any diamonds in it?



Nope.


----------



## solange

Handfasting!


----------



## CobaltBlu

PrettyInPink said:


> Does the ring have any diamonds in it?




Hard to tell. but...the tiara is loaded


----------



## hipmama

LittleH said:


> Almost looked like the ring wouldn't go up!



I thought the same. I was so nervous! Looks like he had to screw it on her finger. Whew! That was a close one.


----------



## caitlin1214

You can faintly hear the bells when he put her ring on.

And you can faintly hear the cheers when he pronounced them man and wife.


----------



## Aprilshack

I think the ring is Welsh gold.


----------



## LittleH

Simple yellow gold band. I think it might clash with the engagement ring which is white welsh gold...


----------



## GOMAVS41

Short, sweet and to the point.


----------



## Ladybug09

solange said:


> Handfasting!


I love this tradition!


----------



## cookie dough

What a lovely hymn now.


----------



## Necromancer

Aprilshack said:


> I think the ring is Welsh gold.


 

Yep, it is.


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh poor thing has to stand and sing now.


----------



## nicci404

wow that was quick


----------



## caitlin1214

Hehe, when one of my cousins got married, his wife was so nervous, she put the ring on the correct finger, just the wrong hand.


----------



## YSoLovely

Aprilshack said:


> I think the ring is Welsh gold.



I heard that, too.




LittleH said:


> Simple yellow gold band. I think it might clash with the engagement ring which is white welsh gold...



I think I heard she's only gonna wear her wedding ring.


----------



## oonik

oh that hat ! it's giving me a headache..


----------



## Stephanie***

I want to marry!! lol


----------



## cookie dough

I have got to give credit to the organisers of this wedding. It has gone smoothly so far and has been a delight to watch and share with everyone on this forum!


----------



## LittleH

Myriam Durantez looks a fright... SamCam on the other hand is lovely


----------



## Aprilshack

YSoLovely said:


> I heard that, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I heard she's only gonna wear her wedding ring.



Don't remember seeing Diana wearing her engagement ring & wedding band on together on her finger? Could be a bit difficult with the shape & size of the engagement ring?


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/Search.aspx?EventId=112732409&EditorialProduct=Royalty


----------



## solange




----------



## Nat

Aw, her brother


----------



## hipmama

Well, HELLO James Middleton.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

her brother is doing a good job.


----------



## caitlin1214

Her brother really is cute.


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> I have got to give credit to the organisers of this wedding. It has gone smoothly so far and has been a delight to watch and share with everyone on this forum!



I agree, it is lovely. Her brother is so poised and regal. He reminds me of JRM in The Tudors.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## oonik

i'm so glad she's sitting down now. doesn't look like she can stand much longer


----------



## CobaltBlu

william looks like he is ready to hang out with his lady and have some fun, LOL!


----------



## Necromancer

Her brother is doing well.


----------



## poopsie

Sigh.....................Cartier and McQueen


----------



## PrettyInPink

hipmama said:


> Well, HELLO James Middleton.



Yep! Prince William could be my brother in law noooo problem.


----------



## Aprilshack

oonik said:


> i'm so glad she's sitting down now. doesn't look like she can stand much longer



You know what it's like wearing a new pair of heels! They cripple your feet!


----------



## Ladybug09

He looks better today, every other time I saw him he was not attractive.


----------



## Nat

oonik said:


> i'm so glad she's sitting down now. doesn't look like she can stand much longer



Agreed. Her tiara must be heavy to wear as well. Would give me a headache for sure


----------



## oonik

Aprilshack said:


> You know what it's like wearing a new pair of heels! They cripple your feet!


 
so true !


----------



## GOMAVS41

I think they need to end this ceremony with a rousing rendition of "Bennie and the Jets".


----------



## DC-Cutie

Aprilshack said:


> You know what it's like wearing a new pair of heels! They cripple your feet!



I don't even think it's the heels - more her nerves...  I hope she had a little something to eat..


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## oonik

Nat said:


> Agreed. Her tiara must be heavy to wear as well. Would give me a headache for sure



plus she probably didn;t have time to eat or prob too nervous


----------



## LittleH

Aprilshack said:


> You know what it's like wearing a new pair of heels! They cripple your feet!



I heard somewhere that she had opted for flat shoes.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> I agree, it is lovely. Her brother is so poised and regal. *He reminds me of JRM in The Tudors*.


 
Yes, yes that's an excellent comparison. He read that verse from Romans with conviction. I like that he tried to memorise it as well.


----------



## lovecococats

this is the day.....  how beautiful.....


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## oonik

DC-Cutie said:


> I don't even think it's the heels - *more her nerves.*..  I hope she had a little something to eat..



tink so too..


----------



## DesigningStyle

cookie dough said:


> I have got to give credit to the organisers of this wedding. It has gone smoothly so far and has been a delight to watch and share with everyone on this forum!



I agree.  I enjoyed your posts especially.


----------



## lily25

I love it how William keeps looking at his bride constantly! Yeah yeah, she is yours, she is not going anywhere!!!


----------



## cookie dough

i love that photo just posted of kate + pippa > thanks, iluvmybags.

I still want to know what Harry whispered to W ha ha !!


----------



## coachariffic

LittleH said:


> I heard somewhere that she had opted for flat shoes.



I heard this as well.


----------



## Stephanie***

Her brother is hot


----------



## Aprilshack

oonik said:


> tink so too..



Hard bit is over now.She can relax a touch...


----------



## hipmama

So wish Diana was still with us to share this moment. This is all so beautiful.


----------



## solange

I love the boy sopranos. They sing soooo well.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## PrettyInPink

lily25 said:


> I love it how William keeps looking at his bride constantly! Yeah yeah, she is yours, she is not going anywhere!!!



I knowww! So cute! I loved how he told her she was beautiful, too. They are so in love.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Looked like heels to me, stepping out of the car...


----------



## oonik

lily25 said:


> I love it how William keeps looking at his bride constantly! Yeah yeah, she is yours, she is not going anywhere!!!



LOL ! i find it sweet.. probably couldn''t believe how lucky he is and hw beautiful she is..


----------



## Aprilshack

coachariffic said:


> I heard this as well.



One less disaster to think of i guess.You wouldn't want one of your heels snapping walking down the aisle....


----------



## DC-Cutie

This song sounds like they should bust out in "The rainbow connection... of lovers and dreamers..."


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> I agree. I enjoyed your posts especially.


 
Thank you - yours too > I hope you saw the link I posted for you of VB's footwear when you requested -- I am sure now it is buried deep in the 50s of this thread 

The young boys singing are heavenly.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Love...love...LOVE the Dress! Perfect!


----------



## Brina

PrettyInPink said:


> I knowww! So cute! I loved how he told her she was beautiful, too. They are so in love.



Yes, so cute!!!


----------



## cookie dough

Can't wait to see them in the carriage. Please don't rain and let them reign!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## caitlin1214

My mom just called me so we could marvel at how beautiful the choir sounded.


----------



## CobaltBlu

BTW, this is the Queens George III tiara, that belonged to Victoria as well... Kate didnt get to wear this one, but it is a beauty!!! Elizabeth wore it at her wedding.





]

http://goldenagedregina.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

her make up looks really great


----------



## caitlin1214

They should be given the title The Duke and Duchess of Being Really, Really, Ridiculously Good Looking.


Or, you know, Duke and Duchess Awesome.


----------



## cookie dough

Awww how they just looked at each other. They are meant to be.


----------



## caitlin1214

Is the Queen asleep, or is she intently studying her Order of Service?


----------



## Eimii

The Queen looks amazing!! So does Kate!! I can't believe i overslept, but hey i'm up now!


----------



## PrettyInPink

ShoesOnMyMind said:


> her make up looks really great



I agree. Her makeup is gorgeous!


----------



## CobaltBlu

i am liking this sermon....


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## cookie dough

The speech the priest is giving is absolutely stunning.


----------



## cakegirl

Pippa is getting to wear the best bridesmaid dress ever.


----------



## girlfrommoscow

this is such a beautiful ceremony and her Sarah Burton for McQueen is just absolutely regal

What a great way to start the day with love and hope


----------



## solange

...hint, hint, Charles...


----------



## caitlin1214

Eimii said:


> The Queen looks amazing!! So does Kate!! I can't believe i overslept, but hey i'm up now!




Join the party! 


I think there are tea and scones left.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

All these Abbey people have such DEEP BOOMING VOICES. I guess it's a requirement, don't want someone with a squeaky Mickey Mouse voice presiding over the wedding of the century.


----------



## Eimii

I agree about her makeup, it looks lovely!


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> i am liking this sermon....


 
Me too. It's philosophical and touches on many important aspects that this wedding symbolises: love, fulfillment.


----------



## solange

priest to william: you are not your father


----------



## miyale30

GOMAVS41 said:


> What's the over under that Prince Phillip falls asleep?



Hahahaha!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Diane d'Poitier said:


> All these Abbey people have such DEEP BOOMING VOICES. I guess it's a requirement, don't want someone with a squeaky Mickey Mouse voice presiding over the wedding of the century.



Imagine hearing the same sermon by someone with a voice like that of Kermit the Frog!


----------



## Brina

I know that William and Kate took a break from their relationship in the past, what was the reason?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Diane d'Poitier said:


> All these Abbey people have such DEEP BOOMING VOICES. I guess it's a requirement, don't want someone with a squeaky Mickey Mouse voice presiding over the wedding of the century.




Seriously!! This guy is making me want to stand up and get my British on!!!


----------



## Nat

cookie dough said:


> The speech the priest is giving is absolutely stunning.



It is. The priest has a beautiful voice.


----------



## cookie dough

Diane d'Poitier said:


> All these Abbey people have such DEEP BOOMING VOICES. I guess it's a requirement, don't want someone with a squeaky Mickey Mouse voice presiding over the wedding of the century.


 
You probably don't even need a mic in the Abbey. The acoustics sound awesome.


----------



## Eimii

caitlin1214 said:


> Join the party!
> 
> 
> I think there are tea and scones left.



Will do 

I think there is actually tea and scones downstairs...

One of the good things about being British


----------



## PrettyInPink

solange said:


> priest to william: you are not your father



Soooo true.


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> BTW, this is the Queens George III tiara, that belonged to Victoria as well... Kate didnt get to wear this one, but it is a beauty!!! Elizabeth wore it at her wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> http://goldenagedregina.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html



Ahhh, bust my bubble, she didn't get to wear the George tiara, but she is wearing One of the Queen's tiara's

Queen Elizabeth was so beautiful!


----------



## DesigningStyle

cookie dough said:


> Thank you - yours too > I hope you saw the link I posted for you of VB's footwear when you requested -- I am sure now it is buried deep in the 50s of this thread
> 
> The young boys singing are heavenly.



I did see it. Sorry I meant to thank you for that...but the thread was moving so fast!


----------



## dcblam

Absolutely lovely.......


----------



## solange

I love the choir....


----------



## caitlin1214

^^ Me, too.


----------



## Necromancer

The singing is beautiful.


----------



## GOMAVS41

solange said:


> I love the choir....


 
Me too, these songs are gorgeous.


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

solange said:


> ...hint, hint, Charles...


dead


----------



## PrettyInPink

The choir is so beautiful.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm still realing on how amazing Pipa looks.  Even from the back she looks amazing.

Church looks pretty too with all that greenery.


----------



## dcblam

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhh, bust my bubble, she didn't get to wear the George tiara, but she is wearing One of the Queen's tiara's
> 
> Queen Elizabeth was so beautiful!



^^Ditto, she looks so lovely in yellow.  AND, I think the tiara chosen today works well with her dress...the George would be too big/overwhelming for her


----------



## cookie dough

Telegraph are saying that W said to Kate ''You look stunning babe'' and ''Just a small family affair''

LMFAO - William and his humour !!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/royal-wedding/live/8466247/Royal-wedding-live.html


----------



## Ladybug09

absolutely love the chanting!


----------



## Eimii

She did her own makeup? 

I mean it looks good but I would never dare do my own makeup when there are 2 billion people watching me get married!


----------



## dcblam

The camera angles/shots are fantastic.......


----------



## Necromancer

cookie dough said:


> Telegraph are saying that W said to Kate ''You look stunning babe'' and ''Just a small family affair''
> 
> LMFAO - William and his humour !!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/royal-wedding/live/8466247/Royal-wedding-live.html


 
Haha, I love it.


----------



## DesigningStyle

iluvmybags said:


>



What are her flowers.  Initially they reminded me of lilies of the valley...but now I am not sure.


----------



## Ladybug09

Can you believe that the Abbey was built in 1065, Just beautiful and MASTER craftsmanship!


----------



## dcblam

Eimii said:


> She did her own makeup?
> 
> I mean it looks good but I would never dare do my own makeup when there are 2 billion people watching me get married!




^^ Just goes to show you how confident, self-assured she is......LOVE HER!


----------



## oonik

cookie dough said:


> Telegraph are saying that W said to Kate ''You look stunning babe'' and ''Just a small family affair''
> 
> LMFAO - William and his humour !!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/royal-wedding/live/8466247/Royal-wedding-live.html



i wanna know what harry said to william !


----------



## PrettyInPink

DesigningStyle said:


> What are her flowers.  Initially they reminded me of lilies of the valley...but now I am not sure.



Wondering this too.


----------



## serene

i wonder how many thought of camilla when the priest talked about no one come between a man and his wife when god has put them together etc. and that if you 're not truly in love/meaning this the marriage is not hold true..

I would have been so embarrassed if i were camilla.


----------



## caitlin1214

DesigningStyle said:


> What are her flowers.  Initially they reminded me of lilies of the valley...but now I am not sure.


 They kind of look like white lilacs.


----------



## harlem_cutie

off to work now but the ceremony so far has been beautiful and Kate looks lovely. Her dress is gorgeous.


----------



## Eimii

^ Wow that is amazing. It is absolutely beautiful! I have been inside too and it is breathtaking


----------



## dcblam

What happened on ABC???  
Lost their feed for a bit......I bet they were "sh....." in their pants.......


----------



## PrettyInPink

serene said:


> i wonder how many thought of camilla when the priest talked about no one come between a man and his wife when god has put them together etc. and that if you 're not truly in love/meaning this the marriage is not hold true..
> 
> I would have been so embarrassed if i were camilla.



Me too, me too.

And on top of all else ... she wears the next closest thing to white?


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## oonik

aw ! i missed posh and becks entrance .. thanks for the pic !


----------



## 8seventeen19

DesigningStyle said:


> What are her flowers.  Initially they reminded me of lilies of the valley...but now I am not sure.


CNN said awhile ago that it was a sprig of myrtle from the same tree that Victoria (?) had her bouquet from.


----------



## iluvmybags

Princess Beatrice of York (R) with her sister Princess Eugenie of York arrive to attend the Royal Wedding


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhh, bust my bubble, she didn't get to wear the George tiara, but she is wearing One of the Queen's tiara's
> 
> Queen Elizabeth was so beautiful!



I know, sorry!! This tiara wasn't generally mentioned as being in the running, it is a smaller one. But, it was given to the Queen on her 18th birthday. i think it suits kate really well. The Fringe Tiara (george tiara) is my personal favorite, but thats a pretty heavy duty tiara, having been the Queens wedding tiara...


----------



## cookie dough

Jersusalem sounds so amazing!


----------



## kayti

ooh, I don't like VB's look..........


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Nat

Haha, lip reader said that William told his father in law: "we were supposed to have just a small family affair...."


----------



## cookie dough

Top marks for the music today!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AMerican weddings seem like a boat load of CRAP compared to this :lolots:  I never want to hear "Here comes the bride" - it's so cheesy...  This wedding music is truly classy and sophisticated!


----------



## coachariffic

iluvmybags said:


> Princess Beatrice of York (R) with her sister Princess Eugenie of York arrive to attend the Royal Wedding



Every time i see that hat I think of Ursula from the Little Mermaid


----------



## oonik

How long more is the wedding ?


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Haha, lip reader said that William told his father in law: "we were supposed to have just a small family affair...."


 
His dry humour... LOL

What did Harry say though -- can anyone confirm?


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## GOMAVS41

We need American royalty. Just for show, they don't need to rule anything.


----------



## DesigningStyle

iluvmybags said:


>



My favorite wedding guests.   Superb!


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the fanfare!


----------



## cookie dough

The anthem!


----------



## CobaltBlu

it must be awesome to be royal right now.


----------



## solange

GOMAVS41 said:


> We need American royalty. Just for show, they don't need to rule anything.


----------



## cookie dough

I love that they are all singing the anthem but the Q. Now thats gangster.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Nat

God Save The Queen


----------



## Eimii




----------



## morgan20

Lovely...I want to get married right now!!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## DC-Cutie

Uggghhh... somebody tell Camilla to have a damn seat!


----------



## Eimii

cookie dough said:


> I love that they are all singing the anthem but the Q. Now thats gangster.


----------



## Ladybug09

God Save the Queen!


----------



## morgan20

And it isnt raining in London now

A bit overcast, however the sun is poking its head out!


----------



## solange

cookie dough said:


> I love that they are all singing the anthem but the Q. Now thats gangster.


----------



## YSoLovely

GOMAVS41 said:


> We need American royalty. Just for show, they don't need to rule anything.


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> Uggghhh... somebody tell Camilla to have a damn seat!


I know!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Where is everyone? Kate looks ravishing! Any tpfers make it to London for the special occasion?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Really Camilla, you're going to witness the wedding certificate of a young man's whose mother you made miserable and was the 3rd party in their union???  God rest her soul...


----------



## PrettyInPink

Well, I need to head to bed lol I'm EXHAUSTED. I'll have my DVR recording the rest!


----------



## caitlin1214

cookie dough said:


> I love that they are all singing the anthem but the Q. Now thats gangster.



Yeah, but how would she sing it? 


"God save gracious me, long live noble me!"


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## YSoLovely

cookie dough said:


> I love that they are all singing the anthem but the Q. Now thats gangster.



Who needs to be the Queen B, if you can be Queen E!


----------



## PrettyInPink

DC-Cutie said:


> Really Camilla, you're going to witness the wedding certificate of a young man's whose mother you made miserable and was the 3rd party in their union???  God rest her soul...



THIS.


----------



## solange

DC-Cutie said:


> Really Camilla, you're going to witness the wedding certificate of a young man's whose mother you made miserable and was the 3rd party in their union??? God rest her soul...


 
First one through the door behind the couple, too.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I got chills when she walked up the aisle.


----------



## wantabalenciaga

So far this wedding has established I have a girl crush on Pippa and want to redo my wedding and wear lace and a train


----------



## lovecococats

the photos are all amazing, thanks for posting them.  There great!


----------



## PrettyInPink

iluvmybags said:


>



Those nuns are all ... "You may be married to a Prince... but, we're married to CHRIST!"


----------



## Nat

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Where is everyone? Kate looks ravishing! Any tpfers make it to London for the special occasion?



Where is everyone? We have been here for hours and hours! Where have you been??


----------



## YSoLovely

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Where is everyone? Kate looks ravishing! Any tpfers make it to London for the special occasion?



My grandma.


----------



## oonik

what are they doing at the registers again ? baby woke up and i missed it


----------



## mundodabolsa

cookie dough said:


> I love that they are all singing the anthem but the Q. Now thats gangster.



when they started singing I was practically screaming inside "show me the queen show me the queen!!"  

I wanted to see what she looked like as they sang about her so badly


----------



## Ladybug09

PrettyInPink said:


> Well, I need to head to bed lol I'm EXHAUSTED. I'll have my DVR recording the rest!


I WISH I could go to bed, gotta go to work and I haven't slept since yesterday!


----------



## coachariffic

PrettyInPink said:


> Those nuns are all ... "You may be married to a Prince... but, we're married to CHRIST!"


----------



## solange

caitlin1214 said:


> Yeah, but how would she sing it?
> 
> 
> "God save gracious me, long live noble me!"


----------



## Eimii

wantabalenciaga said:


> So far this wedding has established I have a girl crush on Pippa and want to redo my wedding and wear lace and a train



Yes! The lace looks so fabulous
*makes notes for wedding which will probably occur in no less than 15 years*


----------



## GOMAVS41

PrettyInPink said:


> Those nuns are all ... "You may be married to a Prince... but, we're married to CHRIST!"


 
Oh Snap! ahahah hilarity.


----------



## lara0112

beautiful ceremony -- but seriously, the camilla story is a bit like jen and angie - all long over, and it seems that even her step-sons are ok with her, so why wouldn't everyone else...


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> Really Camilla, you're going to witness the wedding certificate of a young man's whose mother you made miserable and was the 3rd party in their union???  God rest her soul...



She is his wife now, so she would be walking in when he's walking in.


----------



## YSoLovely

PrettyInPink said:


> Those nuns are all ... "You may be married to a Prince... but, we're married to CHRIST!"



Jesus!


----------



## oonik

oonik said:


> what are they doing at the registers again ? baby woke up and i missed it



someone ? anyone ?


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## lara0112

the queen never sings the national anthem - it is always sung for her.


----------



## DesigningStyle

iluvmybags said:


> Princess Beatrice of York (R) with her sister Princess Eugenie of York arrive to attend the Royal Wedding



I love them!  They are the epitome of fun young royalty!  Love them!


----------



## Aprilshack

oonik said:


> someone ? anyone ?



Signing the registers.


----------



## Nat

Right. I'm off in a bit, I need to go to the market. Thanks for the great company, everyone!


----------



## cookie dough

mundodabolsa said:


> when they started singing I was practically screaming inside "show me the queen show me the queen!!"
> 
> I wanted to see what she looked like as they sang about her so badly


 
Ha ha ha ha


----------



## lara0112

oonik said:


> someone ? anyone ?



signing it , that is done in private. wedding is not 'official' without signing the registry


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Right. I'm off in a bit, I need to go the market. Thanks for the great company, everyone!


 
Noooo your sovereign needs you 

Have a good time at the market


----------



## solange

oonik said:


> someone ? anyone ?


 
They're in the back, still signing three different registers.


----------



## DesigningStyle

lara0112 said:


> the queen never sings the national anthem - it is always sang for her.



Yes.  I meant to post that.


----------



## GOMAVS41

You guys, I think the Queen is asleep. Not that I blame her, this music is very calming.


----------



## PrettyInPink

lara0112 said:


> signing it , that is done in private. wedding is not 'official' without signing the registry



Yep, I was a MOH last May... the Best Man and I signed the wedding registry as witnesses while the bride and groom took pictures.


----------



## Nat

cookie dough said:


> Noooo your sovereign needs you
> 
> Have a good time at the market



LOL!! See you all later!


----------



## cookie dough

I cannot wait to see them in the horse drawn carriage.


----------



## PrettyInPink

cookie dough said:


> I cannot wait to see them in the horse drawn carriage.



I MAY have to stay awake long enough to watch that.


----------



## oonik

Aprilshack said:


> Signing the registers.





solange said:


> They're in the back, still signing three different registers.





lara0112 said:


> signing it , that is done in private. wedding is not 'official' without signing the registry



thanks guys.. 3 diff ones ?! that's a lot


----------



## Eimii

cookie dough said:


> I cannot wait to see them in the horse drawn carriage.



THIS
Can't wait for them to come back down the aisle


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Eimii

oonik said:


> thanks guys.. 3 diff ones ?! that's a lot



It is isn't it
apparently 2 are the abbey's and one is the Royal register!


----------



## cookie dough

Eimii said:


> THIS
> Can't wait for them to come back down the aisle


 
 yes the aisle!

The procession of the bishops looks amazing now.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Nat said:


> Where is everyone? We have been here for hours and hours! Where have you been??



ush:BED:shame:
It's only 4am here! I just went to bed at midnight


----------



## cookie dough

It's 2pm where I am -- are all of the rest of tpf's in the US?


----------



## Eimii

They're coming!!!!!


----------



## coachariffic

4 am for me too. It's going to be a long day. 

Well worth it though


----------



## dcblam

The music/singing is awesome......


----------



## cookie dough

Pippa + Harry look so cute.


----------



## coachariffic

4 am for me too. It's going to be a long day. 

Well worth it though


----------



## DesigningStyle

Yes cookie dough I am in the USA.  7 a here.


----------



## solange

They're married!


----------



## Eimii

Kate really does look incredible!! and I was never a big fan before!


----------



## Ladybug09

She landed her man!


----------



## caitlin1214

Kate Middleton for the win.


----------



## oonik

it's 7pm here !


----------



## PrettyInPink

It's 7am here. And, holy cow, I'm tired.


----------



## caitlin1214

7 AM in Toronto.


----------



## dcblam

I love how they are trying to restrain their smiles......


----------



## Nat

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> ush:BED:shame:
> It's only 4am here! I just went to bed at midnight



Just kidding! Great to have you here!!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## oonik

i thot i saw will's lips moving when they passed camille.. prob something to the effect of  "i can't believe she wore ivory !"


----------



## DesigningStyle

Deafening crowds when they step outside.  Brace yourself.


----------



## Ladybug09

she is MARRIED now!


----------



## YSoLovely

caitlin1214 said:


> Kate Middleton for the win.



Princess Catherine for the win!


----------



## Nat

Kate looks radiant!!!


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> Yes cookie dough I am in the USA. 7 a here.


 
Wow, I'm in Dar-es-Salaam. What an international affair!

Loved sharing it with you all ---- still a bit more to go though!


----------



## Nat

Ooh, Pippa and Harry! Great looking couple!!


----------



## ShoesOnMyMind

ok ladies! I´m off now got some things to do!

I really enjoyed watching the wedding with all of you, it has been a pleasure! I guess this thread was the fastest so far. tpf record?


have a nice day girls! 

*waving royally*


----------



## cookie dough

Wow!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Lily of the valley, sweet William and myrtle in her bouquet.


----------



## Eimii

It's 12pm here.. well in the UK lol. Wish I was in London for today though!!


----------



## oonik

cookie dough said:


> Wow, I'm in Dar-es-Salaam. What an international affair!
> 
> Loved sharing it with you all ---- still a bit more to go though!



brunei ?


----------



## lovecococats

the wedding bells got me....


----------



## Nat

Darn, I really need to go. Just a few more minutes then


----------



## cookie dough

AHHHHH The carriage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oonik

Carriage time ! 

Harry looks so handsome !


----------



## caitlin1214

The carriage is coming!


----------



## CobaltBlu

1 am for me...

kate looks incredible. OMG. this is just magical.


----------



## Brina

Wow they look stunning together!


----------



## Eimii

So are they going on honeymoon? when/where?


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> Princess Catherine for the win!


Nope, she's not Princess, that title is Not bestowed upon her, she is not Royal Blood. Dianna Was. Only the Queen can bestow that on her.


But she is HRH.


----------



## Kleio

He he, sorry to come late to the party, but someone needs her beauty sleep.  Anyway, my friends and I are having a (re-)viewing party tonight, so it'll sort of be like we're watching it live! Except, not.

Can't stick around for long, but just wanted to say:

- So impressed and happy that Kate chose Alexander McQueen/Sarah Burton for her dress. Quite the ode and swan song.

- I haven't been able to get a good look at the skirt yet, but I love what I've seen of the bodice. I'm just a fan of lace in general. And the skirt is perhaps not quite as slim as I was hoping, but Kate avoided Princess Diana's overblown poufs, which I am so, so thankful for. If you couldn't tell, I personally am not a fan of Princess Diana's wedding dress; all I can remember of it, ever, is the enormous poufs.

- Loving the tiara. Again, also understated, and classically elegant, to go with the entire look. That's what I love about Kate's dress, and look overall. It avoids excess pomp and fanfare and goes for an understated yet undeniably elegant look that I am certain will go down for the ages.

- Hair is down, styled, but not over-processed.

- Man, how do I love this woman? Her tastes are like mirror images of my own.

And last but definitely not least: Congratulations to Kate and William!


----------



## cakegirl

6 am here. I just ordered a McQueen clutch I've been eyeing!  The ultimate product placement!


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> The carriage is coming!



The Cameras!!! 

oh my!!!!


----------



## solange

All those cameras look scary.


----------



## Eimii

Ahhhh they look amazing!!


----------



## cookie dough

WOW..... I love the carriage.


----------



## DC-Cutie

caitlin1214 said:


> She is his wife now, so she would be walking in when he's walking in.



I realize that she's his wife...


----------



## CobaltBlu

I kinda wish her tiara was a little bigger, just for the crowds sake.......


----------



## Ladybug09

Eimii said:


> So are they going on honeymoon? when/where?


Rumor is Kenya


----------



## lovecococats

9pm on the East Coast of Australia....


----------



## Ladybug09

I saw poop in the street.


----------



## YSoLovely

Ladybug09 said:


> Nope, she's not Princess, that title is Not bestowed upon her, she is not Royal Blood. Dianna Was. Only the Queen can bestow that on her.
> 
> 
> But she is HRH.



My bad. She's the Duchess of Cambridge now!


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Eimii

Who is in the other carriages?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Horses....OMG....
Incredible


The carriage.


----------



## caitlin1214

Okay . . . The Duchess of Cambridge for the win.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I love how her dress channeled Princess Grace a bit.

The Queens coach is not too shabby, either.


----------



## GOMAVS41

Why is he no longer known as Prince? Or is he still known as Prince? All this royal stuff is confusing, I need a manual.


----------



## cookie dough

I love that William salutes to the soliders on street every now and then


----------



## Eimii

The Queen!!! God I love the Queen, so sad I didn't see her when she visited my town


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin, are we the last ones standing, LOL!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

I bet she is so happy now to just have the fun part begin!  Must have been pretty tense during the ceremony to stand on display for so long


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## CobaltBlu

How is that security. wow.


----------



## cookie dough

They really do look so happy


----------



## oonik

i'm still here !

i just told hubby.." ah well . there goes my chances. " . his reply was  "yea.. mine too.." HAH !


----------



## LittleH

caitlin1214 said:


> Okay . . . The Duchess of Cambridge for the win.



She is also Princess William of Wales, technically


----------



## DesigningStyle

cookie dough said:


> Wow, I'm in Dar-es-Salaam. What an international affair!
> 
> Loved sharing it with you all ---- still a bit more to go though!



We are quite the international bunch!


----------



## Brina

wantabalenciaga said:


> I bet she is so happy now to just have the fun part begin!  Must have been pretty tense during the ceremony to stand on display for so long



Yes that's what I am thinking, too!


----------



## mundodabolsa

I loved how Harry just chatted along with Pippa practically the whole way back down the aisle, he is so casual and comfortable always it seems!


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> I realize that she's his wife...


 I understand what you're saying, though. 


There were three people in that marriage, so it's a bit odd seeing the . . . well, third person being one of the people witnessing the signing of the marriage certificate of the son of the second person. 


. . . . If that made any sense.


----------



## Nat

OK, now I'm really off. Glad it doesn't rain atm, BTW.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Interesting tidbit: one of the household guardsmen (on horses) is the ONLY american.  he's a young African American with dual citizenship.  And extremely sexy, I might add.


----------



## solange

Why does she look down each time he salutes?


----------



## Ladybug09

So Cobalt, it was the Queen Mother's Tiara!!!!! So I was still right!!!!

They just said it was the QUEEN who gave her the Tiara to wear today!


----------



## cookie dough

I am amazed how this has gone like clockwork.


----------



## CobaltBlu

when is the kiss on the balcony?


----------



## wantabalenciaga

Anyone see the loose horse?


----------



## lovecococats

why does she bow her head when William salutes??


----------



## coachariffic

solange said:


> Why does she look down each time he salutes?



I was wondering the same thing


----------



## cookie dough

The horses are magnificent too --- focused!


----------



## coachariffic

Ugh I'll be at the gym when they kiss!


----------



## LittleH

Balcony kiss expected at 1:15pm london time, in about 1 hour


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> So Cobalt, it was the Queen Mother's Tiara!!!!! So I was still right!!!!
> 
> They just said it was the QUEEN who gave her the Tiara to wear today!



It was her "something borrowed."

But it is not a state tiara, I think...tiaras are a bit confusing at times.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

CobaltBlu said:


> caitlin, are we the last ones standing, LOL!


NO, No, I'm here! My bed is calling! Such a lovely ceremony! Wonder if Prince Harry is far behind?​


----------



## DC-Cutie

I feel for those that have to clean up the horse shi%t....


----------



## Ladybug09

GOMAVS41 said:


> Why is he no longer known as Prince? Or is he still known as Prince? All this royal stuff is confusing, I need a manual.


  He is still a prince as he is a Hereditary Prince, by birth, I would think cause they are she is not a Princess it's so that they are on the same level.


I think it's only a matter of time before the Queen bestows the title Princess to her.


----------



## CobaltBlu

here are a bunch more...

http://tudorswiki.sho.com/page/More+British+Royal+Tiaras


----------



## morgan20

In London and it is 12.00pm!


----------



## YSoLovely

Harry and Pippa should get married as well.


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> caitlin, are we the last ones standing, LOL!




I'm not going to bed until I see them on the balcony.


----------



## CobaltBlu

so, they kiss at the palace, right?


----------



## oonik

okay ladies. hubby's home and he;s hungry. am gonna go for dinner now !


----------



## DesigningStyle

Nat said:


> OK, now I'm really off. Glad it doesn't rain atm, BTW.



Oh you have to stay for the kiss.


----------



## CobaltBlu

YSoLovely said:


> Harry and Pippa should get married as well.




YES!!! I was thinking the same thing. 
How adorable is Harry's hair!!!!


----------



## LittleH

CobaltBlu said:


> so, they kiss at the palace, right?


 Yep, in about 55 minutes


----------



## caitlin1214

I think it would have looked almost odd if Harry's hair was done and perfect.


----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> It was her "something borrowed."
> 
> But it is not a state tiara, I think...tiaras are a bit confusing at times.



It is not the George Tiara....it is the tiara that the Duke (Elizabeth's Father) gave to her mother to wear and the in turn gave it to Elizabeth when she was a Princess.

It was commissioned by the duke, but it has even more symbolism than a State crown as this is a Windsor family crown.


----------



## LittleH

Ladybug09 said:


> He is still a prince as he is a Hereditary Prince, by birth, I would think cause they are she is not a Princess it's so that they are on the same level.
> 
> 
> I think it's only a matter of time before the Queen bestows the title Princess to her.



She is not a princess by birth but she is now princess william of wales (like princess michael of kent)


----------



## CTD

Beautiful bride, Beautiful dress.  McQueen would be so proud


----------



## Necromancer

oonik said:


> okay ladies. hubby's home and he;s hungry. am gonna go for dinner now !


 
Cook toast and hurry back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

oh, I see the American Guardsman I was referring too.  He's to the left of Kate...


----------



## LittleH

CTD said:


> Beautiful bride, Beautiful dress.  McQueen would be so proud


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## CobaltBlu

LittleH said:


> Balcony kiss expected at 1:15pm london time, in about 1 hour





I dont have another hour in me...
what is between now and then???


----------



## Eimii

^What an amazing shot!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I cant handle the little flower girls and pages. they are too cute. did you see the little one clapping in the carriage. I mean, how cute is that!!!


----------



## LittleH

CobaltBlu said:


> I dont have another hour in me...
> what is between now and then???



According to the official programme, not much, people make their way to the palace.


----------



## caitlin1214

DC-Cutie said:


> oh, I see the American Guardsman I was referring too.  He's to the left of Kate...



I was so caught up in all of this, I forgot to look for him. I should keep my eye out.


----------



## LittleH

She is definitely wearing heels, quite high ones as well. Just glimpsed as she came down from the carriage


----------



## CobaltBlu

hats off to the cavalry. those horses had a LOT of distractions, not to mention all the energy. that was an amazing display, really. The little page boys, how cute are they.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LittleH said:


> According to the official programme, not much, people make their way to the palace.




I am going to need some fast moving entertainment if I am going to stay awake another hour!!!


----------



## tomz_grl

Kate looked beautiful!

The coaches on tv now are stunning. I wonder if it's real gold?


----------



## Ladybug09

LittleH said:


> She is not a princess by birth but she is now princess william of wales (like princess michael of kent)




She is not Princess Catherine in her OWN right as Diana was in her own.....they explained this in DETAIL earlier, as the title can only go to HEREDITY/blood. Only the Queen has the right to bestow the honor on her.

Diana was of Royal blood, which was why she was immediately called Princess Diana. annd why when they divorced she was STILL Princess Diana. She only lost the 'HRH- Her Royal Highness' Title. 

Kate is now HRH.

Sorry, hate to be nit-picky.


----------



## LittleH

Ladybug09 said:


> She is not Princess Catherine in her OWN right as Diana was in her own.....they explained this in DETAIL earlier, as the title can only go to HEREDITY/blood. Only the Queen has the right to bestow the honor on her.
> 
> Diana was of Royal blood, which was why she was immediately called Princess Diana. annd why when they divorced she was STILL Princess Diana. She only lost the 'HRH- Her Royal Highness' Title.
> 
> Kate is now HRH.
> 
> Sorry, hate to be nit-picky.



You're absolutely right, I think we're saying the same thing


----------



## lovecococats

rolling into Buckingham Palace, Kate's parents must think there in a dream....


----------



## CobaltBlu

here is princess grace...


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> hats off to the cavalry. those horses had a LOT of distractions, not to mention all the energy. that was an amazing display, really. The little page boys, how cute are they.


 
Yes, good catch -- I was noticing some of the horses were distracted but the cavalry did an absolutely excellent job of keeping them on track.


----------



## iluvmybags

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110429/ap_on_en_ot/eu_britain_royal_wedding


----------



## Ladybug09

> Although "Princess Kate" has a certain wonderful ring to it, It has just been released that after Miss Middleton takes Prince William's hand in marriage, she will be named a Duchess.
> 
> In a statement just released by the Press Secretary to the Queen, Prince William and Kate Middleton will be conferred to Dukedom following this morning's nuptials.
> 
> At present, William holds the title of "Prince of Wales." After tying the knot, William will become "His Royal Highness The Duke of Cambridge" and Kate will become "Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cambridge."



I guess this states it better.


----------



## YSoLovely

CobaltBlu said:


> here is princess grace...
> 
> wedding-dresses.tk/upload/grace-kelly-wedding-dress-pictures-96058.jpg



Flawless.


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## cookie dough

lovecococats said:


> rolling into Buckingham Palace, Kate's parents must think there in a dream....


 
Totally!

I absolutely love what Carole Middleton is wearing ---


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Ladybug09

CobaltBlu said:


> here is princess grace...
> 
> wedding-dresses.tk/upload/grace-kelly-wedding-dress-pictures-96058.jpg



LOL, I was thinking of posting it earlier.


----------



## tomz_grl

My post was late... the lineage and titles are so confusing some times.


----------



## White Orchid

Grace was the penultimate bride *sigh*...


----------



## Bagspy

Love, love, love her wedding dress.... it has old charm in it.


----------



## caitlin1214

Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie


Duchess of Cornwall 


Joss Stone


Princess Letizia


Victoria and David Beckham


----------



## cookie dough

I think the organisation and preparation of this wedding has been absolutely amazing.

The dress, the church service, the processions and the crowds. 

Hats off to everyone!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Ladybug09 said:


> It is not the George Tiara....it is the tiara that the Duke (Elizabeth's Father) gave to her mother to wear and the in turn gave it to Elizabeth when she was a Princess.
> 
> It was commissioned by the duke, but it has even more symbolism than a State crown as this is a Windsor family crown.



Yes, i think it has in a way a nice fit for this occasion, since it was a personal gift and something the queen received as a gift when she was a young girl. It was perfect, I think for kate, who is said to be modest and actually was wanting flowers instead. its great that there was a wonderful sweet simple meaningful tiara for her to borrow.

She is not in a place yet where "crown jewels" are appropriate for her to wear....well, now she is, LOL, but this morning, no...the cartier one
 was perfect.


----------



## iluvmybags

cookie dough said:


> Totally!
> 
> I absolutely love what Carole Middleton is wearing ---


----------



## serene

boo, why won't they let the tv cameras inside, like sweden did - I want to hear the speeches and especially harry's  

it's now 13:37 in denmark and I'm close to being sugar high  away for an hour to make (real) food and then back!


----------



## caitlin1214

Tara Parker-Tomkinson


Chelsy Davy


Carole Middleton


Miriam Gonzalez


Sally Bercow


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I wonder if the bridesmaids dresses were kind of a nod to Diana as well. They were the same color and had the same color sash and they wore floral wreaths as well. JMO


----------



## cookie dough

@iluvmybags, thanks for posting the pictures of CM. I love that folded fabric underneath the hat that is peeking through the hat.

Lovely Carole Middleton! Very age appropriate, conversation yet sleek.


----------



## Necromancer

Carole Middleton looked lovely. What a pretty shade of blue.


----------



## cookie dough

Chelsy is a pretty girl, but I was not a huge fan of her dress. She's still a cutie pie.


----------



## iluvmybags

cookie dough said:


> @iluvmybags, thanks for posting the pictures of CM. I love that folded fabric underneath the hat that is peeking through the hat.
> 
> Lovely Carole Middleton! Very age appropriate, conversation yet sleek.



you're welcome!!
(trying to find a pic of William & Catherine in the coach, but they haven't been posted yet)


----------



## cookie dough

I think one of my favourite parts of this ceremony was when W + H were in the Bentley going to the Abbey - they looked so happy - brothers in arms


----------



## oonik

Necromancer said:


> Cook toast and hurry back.



I'm back ! I actually told him to bring back dinner instead of me cooking


----------



## oonik

Why is Prince Charles is not in line to be the king of England rite ? Next in line after Queen E is William rite ?


----------



## LittleH

oonik said:


> Why is Prince Charles is not in line to be the king of England rite ? Next in line after Queen E is William rite ?



Nope, it's Prince Charles next until further notice.


----------



## oonik

LittleH said:


> Nope, it's Prince Charles next until further notice.




aaah ! thanks LittleH !


----------



## Necromancer

oonik said:


> I'm back ! I actually told him to bring back dinner instead of me cooking


 
Good idea.


----------



## tatertot

Love all the pics and I had fun watching it on TV. It's so over the top and crazy but such a modern day fairytale so to speak.

 I thought her dress was lovely and simple and complimented her perfectly. What's up with Chelsea though? She looks a bit rough in that photo above.


----------



## lara0112

oonik said:


> LOL ! i wish i could have one too !


  let me know where you are and I am sending one over


----------



## coachariffic

I have to go the gym now but this has been FABULOUS! 

You guys have been awesome companions!


----------



## NYCBelle

ack i love all these crazy hats!!! love the beckhams!!



caitlin1214 said:


> Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie
> 
> 
> Duchess of Cornwall
> 
> 
> Joss Stone
> 
> 
> Princess Letizia
> 
> 
> Victoria and David Beckham


----------



## DC-Cutie

tatertot said:


> What's up with Chelsea though? She looks a bit rough in that photo above.



she always looks rough....


----------



## NYCBelle

beautiful wedding! Liked the dress but didn't love it. she looked beautiful and her sister looked stunning. I loved when Will looked at Kate and told her "You look beautiful" awwww *tear*


----------



## ilvoelv

I really didn't like her makeup... She needs to fire her MUA


----------



## CobaltBlu

NYCBelle said:


> beautiful wedding! Liked the dress but didn't love it. she looked beautiful and her sister looked stunning. I loved when Will looked at Kate and told her "You look beautiful" awwww *tear*



that was lovely and well worth waiting for. though I am pretty tired, LOL!. That kiss better be amazing!!!


----------



## cookie dough

Wow there are streams of people !


----------



## mundodabolsa

cookie dough said:


> I think one of my favourite parts of this ceremony was when W + H were in the Bentley going to the Abbey - they looked so happy - brothers in arms



for me too, it was the first truly WOW moment, so elegant and impressive and grand. that moment to me was the true definition of * regal *.


----------



## tatertot

DC-Cutie said:


> she always looks rough....



She just looks so startled and messy in that pic where everyone else seems so polished and "perfect". 

LOVE all the hats though! Posh's Treacy was fab!


----------



## LittleH

CobaltBlu said:


> that was lovely and well worth waiting for. though I am pretty tired, LOL!. That kiss better be amazing!!!



Come on *CB* only a few more moments!


----------



## ilvoelv

Her dress was gorgeous and I loved the ceremony. Give it a week and davids bridal is going to have it


----------



## natalie78

ilvoelv said:


> I really didn't like her makeup... She needs to fire her MUA


She did it herself after receiving lessons.  I read somewhere that she wanted to keep some sense of normalcy for the day.


----------



## natalie78

I loved her dress.  I liked the fact that she didn't go over the top with the embellishments and train.


----------



## ilvoelv

natalie78 said:


> She did it herself after receiving lessons.  I read somewhere that she wanted to keep some sense of normalcy for the day.



Oh, IDK I thought it looked too plain. Its her wedding day! I wish she looked a bit more made up.


----------



## ilvoelv

natalie78 said:


> I loved her dress.  I liked the fact that she didn't go over the top with the embellishments and train.



Same here, her sister is stunning!


----------



## CobaltBlu

LittleH said:


> Come on *CB* only a few more moments!



25 more minutes....


----------



## cookie dough

mundodabolsa said:


> for me too, it was the first truly WOW moment, so elegant and impressive and grand. that moment to me was the true definition of *regal *.


 
Yes it was really elegant. They looked really happy yet some nerves too.


----------



## natalie78

DC-Cutie said:


> she always looks rough....


It looked like she woke up late and threw herself together.  She's pretty, but she just did not look put together.


----------



## cookie dough

mundodabolsa said:


> for me too, it was the first truly WOW moment, so elegant and impressive and grand. that moment to me was the true definition of *regal *.


 
Yes it was really elegant. They looked really happy yet some nerves too.


----------



## natalie78

ilvoelv said:


> Same here, her sister is stunning!


Her sister is a shop stopper.  The entire family is gorgeous.


----------



## Brina

I want to see the kiss!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Queen Elizabeth II


Norma Major


Frances Osborne 


Zara Phillips 


Marina Fogle


----------



## NYCBelle

ilvoelv said:


> I really didn't like her makeup... She needs to fire her MUA



I read she was going to do her make up herself! she was taking classes with a make up artist


----------



## NYCBelle

Brina said:


> I want to see the kiss!!



me too! watching bbc live online =)


----------



## cookie dough

natalie78 said:


> Her sister is a shop stopper. *The entire family is gorgeous*.


----------



## cookie dough

Wow look at the crowds rushing forward.


----------



## NYCBelle

ilvoelv said:


> Oh, IDK I thought it looked too plain. Its her wedding day! I wish she looked a bit more made up.



I agree! No way in hell i would do my own make up lol


----------



## caitlin1214

Princess Anne



Charlene Wittstock



Queen Sofia of Spain



Princess Victoria


----------



## NYCBelle

ilvoelv said:


> Same here, her sister is stunning!



i agree! she's looks beautiful!


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> Wow look at the crowds rushing forward.



did you see the film from the Queens wedding? they let the crowd run wild and it was such a scene!! They were running like mad. 

I can see that in this day and age they need to control the crowd and i cant believe people havent run through the line. They are so civilized!!


----------



## natalie78

NYCBelle said:


> I agree! No way in hell i would do my own make up lol


I didn't do my own.  It never even crossed my mind to do my own.  But, I think her make up was appropriate for the toned-down image she wants to portray.


----------



## lara0112

i think her make up is very much her style, and to me was very beautiful and natural. the dress was 'sweet' in a way so anything OTT would have seemed too much.


----------



## caitlin1214

Just listening to Rupert Everett's running commentary of a recap of today's events.


He came right out and said that today must have been a very odd and awkward day for Camilla.


He also thought it was "wanton cruelty" (his words) that Fergie wasn't invited.


----------



## oonik

am still waiting for the kiss !


----------



## oonik

caitlin1214 said:


> Just listening to Rupert Everett's running commentary of a recap of today's events.
> 
> 
> *He came right out and said that today must have been a very odd and awkward day for Camilla*.



agree.. the speech by the priest (did i get tht rite ? nt sure abt the ppl) and the song that was also at diana's funeral.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> did you see the film from the Queens wedding? they let the crowd run wild and it was such a scene!! They were running like mad.
> 
> I can see that in this day and age they need to control the crowd and i cant believe people havent run through the line. They are so civilized!!


 
It's good that they have held it together and not tried to stampede forward!

They better give us a good SNOG.


----------



## LittleH

caitlin1214 said:


> Just listening to Rupert Everett's running commentary of a recap of today's events.
> 
> 
> He came right out and said that today must have been a very odd and awkward day for Camilla.
> 
> 
> He also thought it was "wanton cruelty" (his words) that Fergie wasn't invited.



Which channel is that on? I love him!


----------



## oonik

lara0112 said:


> let me know where you are and I am sending one over



haha ! are u serious ?!


----------



## LittleH

natalie78 said:


> I didn't do my own.  It never even crossed my mind to do my own.  But, I think her make up was appropriate for the toned-down image she wants to portray.



I thought she looked stunning yet natural. I didn't get to do my own make-up at my wedding as people insisted I needed something special, and honestly I wish I'd done it myself! I looked really made up, yuk.


----------



## caitlin1214

littleh said:


> which channel is that on? I love him!



TLC. I've had the TV glued to that channel all day.


----------



## ilvoelv

NYCBelle said:


> I agree! No way in hell i would do my own make up lol



LOL same here!


----------



## ilvoelv

The cake is going to look gorgeous!

http://www.officialroyalwedding2011.org/tag/reception/page/1


----------



## ilvoelv

LittleH said:


> I thought she looked stunning yet natural. I didn't get to do my own make-up at my wedding as people insisted I needed something special, and honestly I wish I'd done it myself! I looked really made up, yuk.



I'm sure she could've tried over 100 MUA until she found the one who gave her a natural, not overly-done look. I thought her makeup looked really plain and not that of a brides.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

oonik said:


> haha ! are u serious ?!



Oonik, where are you again?  location?


----------



## natalie78

LittleH said:


> I thought she looked stunning yet natural. I didn't get to do my own make-up at my wedding as people insisted I needed something special, and honestly I wish I'd done it myself! I looked really made up, yuk.


I feel the same way!  I wish I had saved the money.  I wasn't all that happy with my hair or makeup.  Hers looked really good.


----------



## oonik

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> Oonik, where are you again?  location?



 I'm in Singapore ! It's 8.19pm here.. And I'm already tired from waiting for them to kiss. I dunno how u guys in the US can stand it !


----------



## momtok

(Heh.  Not every bride even wears make-up.     )

.


----------



## lovecococats

5 minutes to the kiss!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

found a a tidbit about the lace on the dress...

"Part of the bride's dress was hand-made by the Royal School of Needlework using the Carrickmacross lace-making technique, which originated in County Monaghan in the 1820s. "

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-13238005


----------



## NYCBelle

I had a make up artist and I chose her because of how simple yet amazing her work is.  I didn't feel caked up and it looked completely natural and simple.  Also it was one less thing for me to worry about lol


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

oonik said:


> I'm in Singapore ! It's 8.19pm here.. And I'm already tired from waiting for them to kiss. I dunno how u guys in the US can stand it !



Well considering I went to bed well after midnight and got up at 3am, eek, a bit tired, but will take a quick nap before I take the kids to school. West Coast here, and I'm hoping to live off a lot of COFFEE today, lol JK.


----------



## cookie dough

Did anyone work out what Harry said to W in the church when the camera zoomed in?


----------



## Necromancer

Not long for the kiss now you guys.


----------



## NYCBelle

ilvoelv said:


> I'm sure she could've tried over 100 MUA until she found the one who gave her a natural, not overly-done look. I thought her makeup looked really plain and not that of a brides.



I would have recommended mine $250 US for both hair and make up lol


----------



## natalie78

caitlin1214 said:


> Just listening to Rupert Everett's running commentary of a recap of today's events.
> 
> 
> He came right out and said that today must have been a very odd and awkward day for Camilla.
> 
> 
> He also thought it was "wanton cruelty" (his words) that Fergie wasn't invited.


Camilla didn't look uncomfortable.

With all the controversy around Fergie, she knows why she wasn't invited.  I don't feel bad for her at all.


----------



## NYCBelle

oonik said:


> I'm in Singapore ! It's 8.19pm here.. And I'm already tired from waiting for them to kiss. I dunno how u guys in the US can stand it !



I was getting ready for work so got to see her walk at 6am and right now i'm at work waiting for the kiss! so exciting!


----------



## lara0112

oonik said:


> haha ! are u serious ?!



I am, if you are


----------



## LittleH

Can see the curtains move now


----------



## Necromancer

Here they come...


----------



## LittleH

"Oh wow!" indeed


----------



## lara0112

natalie78 said:


> Camilla didn't look uncomfortable.
> 
> With all the controversy around Fergie, she knows why she wasn't invited.  I don't feel bad for her at all.



Fergie herself said she totally understand that she wasn't invited.

I also don't think that Camilla felt bad at all - her FIL was quite sweet greeting her, her husband obviously is happy with her. I don't care much for her but I think if all parties involved don't care, why would I?


----------



## CobaltBlu

yay


----------



## DesigningStyle

Will she blow the crowd a kiss after she kisses her husband?  Is she allowed to do that?


----------



## CobaltBlu

all the family is going on the balcony now!!!

those little guys again!!!


----------



## cakegirl

I went to 2 make up artists before my wedding and hated what they did. I did mine myself and loved it!


----------



## LittleH

He may need to do that again!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

hmmm....that kiss was meh.


----------



## lara0112

cute and happy couple.

love prince harry, him and his grandfather always crack me u with their sense of humour.


----------



## LittleH

cobaltblu said:


> hmmm....that kiss was meh.



ita


----------



## cookie dough

dammit kiss again lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

Prince Phillip reminds me of that one dirty uncle everybody has in their family - always fresh with the ladies...


----------



## cookie dough

Harry is always laughing.


----------



## NYCBelle

cookie dough said:


> dammit kiss again lol



seriously! lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

yay, another kiss. how cute they are!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Two kisses!


----------



## cookie dough

Woooooo


----------



## DC-Cutie

Awww look at Prince Charles holding the little girl - so sweet...


----------



## LittleH

DC-Cutie said:


> Prince Phillip reminds me of that one dirty uncle everybody has in their family - always fresh with the ladies...



Look at him chatting to Pippa...


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> yay, another kiss. how cute they are!!


 
 

They are just so freaking adorable. They are going to last.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

ahhh the kiss!​


----------



## nicci404

after the second kiss it looked like William said "no more!"


----------



## CobaltBlu

philip is over it, LOL!


----------



## DesigningStyle

They are sweet.  Incredibly sweet.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

TWO KISSES!!!!!!


----------



## oonik

cookie dough said:


> Did anyone work out what Harry said to W in the church when the camera zoomed in?



i don't think anyone did..


----------



## YSoLovely

Those two kisses were disappointing...


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> Two kisses!


 
I'm glad they listened to tpf members!


----------



## CobaltBlu

goodnight everyone!!!!

thanks for a fun night.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> Awww look at Prince Charles holding the little girl - so sweet...



i thought the same thing! adorable. that is Camilla's granddaughter


----------



## LittleH

Goodnight *CB*! It's been fun chatting to you!


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Ladybug09 said:


> She is not Princess Catherine in her OWN right as Diana was in her own.....they explained this in DETAIL earlier, as the title can only go to HEREDITY/blood. Only the Queen has the right to bestow the honor on her.
> 
> Diana was of Royal blood, which was why she was immediately called Princess Diana. annd why when they divorced she was STILL Princess Diana. She only lost the 'HRH- Her Royal Highness' Title.
> 
> Kate is now HRH.
> 
> Sorry, hate to be nit-picky.


 
This is not correct. Diana was never Princess Diana in her own right, being Princess FirstName in the UK is only reserved for women who are born with the title Princess, like Anne, Beatrice, Eugenie. "Princess Diana" was commonly used, but technically wrong, her title was HRH The Princess Charles, Princess of Wales, Duchess of Cornwall, etc. Just like Kate's title is now HRH The Princess William, Duchess of Cambridge, etc.  Anything official refers to Diana as Princess of Wales, not Princess Diana.

The Queen can grant the right for a woman who marries into the family to be called Princess FirstName, like she did for the late Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester, who was her uncle's wife, but she never did that for Diana.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

YSoLovely said:


> Those two kisses were disappointing...



Yes, a bit fast and now it's over, back to bed! Thanks for sharing ladies! We made history together! ​


----------



## NYCBelle

BBC just said "The Queen has decided the balcony time is over" lol goodness. I wonder if Kate had to show the The Queen her dress for final approval...smh


----------



## LittleH

Diane d'Poitier said:


> This is not correct. Diana was never Princess Diana in her own right, being Princess FirstName in the UK is only reserved for women who are born with the title Princess, like Anne, Beatrice, Eugenie. "Princess Diana" was commonly used, but technically wrong, her title was HRH The Princess Charles, Princess of Wales, Duchess of Cornwall, etc. Just like Kate's title is now HRH The Princess William, Duchess of Cambridge, etc.  Anything official refers to Diana as Princess of Wales, not Princess Diana.
> 
> The Queen can grant the right for a woman who marries into the family to be called Princess FirstName, like she did for the late Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester, who was her uncle's wife, but she never did that for Diana.



Thank you Diane d'Poitier for explaining this further. That's also my understanding.


----------



## Necromancer

Goodnight *CB*.
Goodnight everyone, I'm outta here. It's been fun sharing this with you all.


----------



## oonik

Good night to u ladies !


----------



## cookie dough

lisalovesshoes said:


> TWO KISSES!!!!!!


 
Ha ha ha yay!

I think that is the best those two gave in the kiss department as they seem very shy and quiet people anyway, so I didn't expect a Hollywood kiss.

Something demure, conservative -- fit for royalty


----------



## DesigningStyle

cookie dough said:


> I'm glad they listened to tpf members!



LOL I thought the same thing!  

I am watching E and I think Giuliana is reading what we are posting!


----------



## Avril

When was the second kiss!?  I only saw one kiss?!


----------



## Bagspy

2nd kiss is much better!!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

NYCBelle said:


> BBC just said "The Queen has decided the balcony time is over" lol goodness. I wonder if Kate had to show the The Queen her dress for final approval...smh



Probably did! haha


----------



## DesigningStyle

I can't wait for Harry's speech.  I hope he will mention Princess Diana like they are saying on E.


----------



## oonik

lara0112 said:


> I am, if you are



aww lara ! thanks for the thoughts but hubby will probably think me odd for getting a doll !


----------



## lara0112

well, I guess what the queen says, goes. can't have a queen and not have her run the show... LOL.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I want to be the two thousandth post here!  Well 2002 is good too!


----------



## cookie dough

Diane d'Poitier said:


> This is not correct. Diana was never Princess Diana in her own right, being Princess FirstName in the UK is only reserved for women who are born with the title Princess, like Anne, Beatrice, Eugenie. "Princess Diana" was commonly used, but technically wrong, her title was HRH The Princess Charles, Princess of Wales, Duchess of Cornwall, etc. Just like Kate's title is now HRH The Princess William, Duchess of Cambridge, etc. Anything official refers to Diana as Princess of Wales, not Princess Diana.
> 
> The Queen can grant the right for a woman who marries into the family to be called Princess FirstName, like she did for the late Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester, who was her uncle's wife, but she never did that for Diana.


 
Thanks for all the details about that


----------



## oonik

lara0112 said:


> well, I guess what the queen says, goes. can't have a queen and not have her run the show... LOL.



hahah ! queen is prob like "okay that's enough for the day. i'm gonna go lie down a bit"


----------



## lovecococats

good night from Melbourne,  I think you night owls in the states are pretty amazing... you may all be in for a quiet weekend!!


----------



## NYCBelle

DesigningStyle said:


> I can't wait for Harry's speech.  I hope he will mention Princess Diana like they are saying on E.



Will the reception be televised?


----------



## cookie dough

Bagspy said:


> 2nd kiss is much better!!!!


 
Yup


----------



## oonik

Avril said:


> When was the second kiss!?  I only saw one kiss?!



the second was just a fraction longer the first. i felt so cheated by the first kiss  i blinked and it was over !


----------



## Avril

I missed the second kiss!  It wasn't shown at all!!


----------



## cookie dough

NYCBelle said:


> Will the reception be televised?


 
To my knowledge it will not be televised. Everything up until the planes flying past is on TV. The rest is private.


----------



## Avril

oonik said:


> the second was just a fraction longer the first. i felt so cheated by the first kiss  i blinked and it was over !


 
When did they do the second kiss?  After the airplanes went over?


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Two kisses! Love it, that was worth watching. I agree the second was better than the first.


----------



## cookie dough

Duke & Duchess of Cambridge ---- love that title!

It's been fun everyone.


----------



## oonik

Avril said:


> When did they do the second kiss?  After the airplanes went over?



i THINK it was after.


----------



## DesigningStyle

NYCBelle said:


> Will the reception be televised?



I don't think so, but I am sure his speech will be released.


----------



## mundodabolsa

DC-Cutie said:


> Awww look at Prince Charles holding the little girl - so sweet...





NYCBelle said:


> i thought the same thing! adorable. that is Camilla's granddaughter



I was hoping that was going to happen! when they all came out I was all, the little girl can't see over the balcony, somebody pick her up!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Avril said:


> When did they do the second kiss?  After the airplanes went over?



Right before they went over. It seemed like they kissed, but then were just standing there waiting for the planes to go over, so he gave her a second kiss. I think they were more prepared the second time. LOL


----------



## DesigningStyle

Omg!  I have a dr appt in 45 minutes...I better shower!  Gotta run ladies!


----------



## Brina

That's so confusing that for some of you it's night already


----------



## Avril

YAY!!!  Just saw the second kiss!!!  It was happening while the planes were flying over so everyone was looking up at the planes and they snuck another kiss in!


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Ikr. I'm just starting to get ready for work.


----------



## Contessa

I thought it was a beautiful ceremony. 

The dress was elegant & in a way, "expected". 

What would have really "made" this dress even more exceptional IMHO, if the veil was a tad more elaborate- perhaps a scalloped lace edge? It was just too plain in my opinion. 

At the end of the day, Kate looked like well....Kate! 

I did think her make-up was more beautiful when they announced their engagement though. 

Now the real fun begins! I wish them all the best.


----------



## NYCBelle

DesigningStyle said:


> I don't think so, but I am sure his speech will be released.



ah ok i was wondering lol


----------



## NYCBelle

i guess with the dress having a lot of lace already it would have been too much. I had a simple veil with no edging. makes it look more transparent so attention will not be taken away from the dress.





Contessa said:


> I thought it was a beautiful ceremony.
> 
> The dress was elegant & in a way, "expected".
> 
> What would have really "made" this dress even more exceptional IMHO, if the veil was a tad more elaborate- perhaps a scalloped lace edge? It was just too plain in my opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day, Kate looked like well....Kate!
> 
> I did think her make-up was more beautiful when they announced their engagement though.
> 
> Now the real fun begins! I wish them all the best.


----------



## too_cute

Bagspy said:


> 2nd kiss is much better!!!!


i agree.


----------



## NYCBelle

Watching the walk down the aisle again  Love when he tells her "beautiful" awwww 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13237856


----------



## NYCBelle

I want to know what shoes she wore!! Louboutin? Choo? Manolo? Color shoes? Glittery?


----------



## missgiannina

NYCBelle said:


> I want to know what shoes she wore!! Louboutin? Choo? Manolo? Color shoes? Glittery?



they were also made by Mcqueen


----------



## LovesYSL

NYCBelle said:


> I want to know what shoes she wore!! Louboutin? Choo? Manolo? Color shoes? Glittery?



Shoes were custom McQueen.
She looked beautiful but that dress was anti-climatic. 
A few tweaks and it would have been perfect.


----------



## NYCBelle

LovesYSL said:


> Shoes were custom McQueen.
> She looked beautiful but that dress was anti-climatic.
> A few tweaks and it would have been perfect.



Oh ok makes sense

I agree LovesYSL. I liked the dress but didn't love it. But its not something I would choose for myself. But I still think it was beautiful and elegant for her taste.

I have to find a pic of the shoes. I wonder what was her something blue since she wasn't wearing her ring


----------



## LittleH

NYCBelle said:


> I want to know what shoes she wore!! Louboutin? Choo? Manolo? Color shoes? Glittery?



Looked like plain white satin pumps, but I only had a very quick look.


----------



## ellacoach

Why did Kate's Dad stand beside her during the ceremony and not Pippa? Or was that only for the first part of the ceremony? I didn't get up to watch so am catching up with the tv coverage on now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

spectacular... she looked REGAL!!! wishing them a lifetime of peace, joy, happiness
and a beautiful family....a wonderful moment of history...


----------



## Jahpson

i didn't watch the wedding. but saw the pics on new york times. very sweet


----------



## DesigningStyle

Contessa said:


> I thought it was a beautiful ceremony.
> 
> The dress was elegant & in a way, "expected".
> 
> What would have really "made" this dress even more exceptional IMHO, if the veil was a tad more elaborate- perhaps a scalloped lace edge? It was just too plain in my opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day, Kate looked like well....Kate!
> 
> I did think her make-up was more beautiful when they announced their engagement though.
> 
> Now the real fun begins! I wish them all the best.



Her veil did have hand embroidered lace on the edge.

I would have like the train to be just a wee bit longer.  But all in all, i think she was perfect.



NYCBelle said:


> i guess with the dress having a lot of lace already it would have been too much. I had a simple veil with no edging. makes it look more transparent so attention will not be taken away from the dress.


----------



## mundodabolsa

another one of my favorite moments was the look on Kate's face when the balcony doors opened and she saw all the crowds and went "oh wow!"  that was priceless!


----------



## DesigningStyle

NYCBelle said:


> Oh ok makes sense
> 
> I agree LovesYSL. I liked the dress but didn't love it. But its not something I would choose for myself. But I still think it was beautiful and elegant for her taste.
> 
> I have to find a pic of the shoes. I wonder what was her something blue since she wasn't wearing her ring



It could be something so very small.  Princess Di simply had a blue ribbon stitched into the hem of her dress on the underside.


----------



## lily25

"Kate, shall we kiss? Alright!"


----------



## Jahpson

Credit: New York Times


----------



## NYCBelle

mundodabolsa said:


> another one of my favorite moments was the look on Kate's face when the balcony doors opened and she saw all the crowds and went "oh wow!"  that was priceless!



yup i saw that too! I loved that   she's so normal and would react like any of us would. And i love that she wasn't made to do that dumb wrist wave.


----------



## NYCBelle

Harry looks so handsome lol


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> Credit: New York Times



beautiful! he was struggling to get the ring on too lol


----------



## NYCBelle

DesigningStyle said:


> It could be something so very small.  Princess Di simply had a blue ribbon stitched into the hem of her dress on the underside.



true. i'm sure we'll find out all the details   Can't wait to see the official pics


----------



## lily25

^ Indeed he does, he looks handsome, and cute at the same time! He was having so much fun the whole time. I loved it when he was joking with his grand father Prince Philip and Pepa on the balcony!


----------



## cookie dough

DesigningStyle said:


> Her veil did have hand embroidered lace on the edge.
> 
> I would have like the train to be just a wee bit longer. But all in all, i think she was perfect.


 
I think the dress was perfect too. I am glad it was traditional.


----------



## Jahpson

Goodness this thread moves fast 

Moooooore pictures!























Credit: New York Times


----------



## NYCBelle

lily25 said:


> ^ Indeed he does, he looks handsome, and cute at the same time! He was having so much fun the whole time. I loved it when he was joking with his grand father Prince Philip and Pepa on the balcony!



lol yup and when he turned around to take a peek at Kate coming up and he said something to William..probably "It's now or never" lol and he was checking out Kate's dress when she was next to William


----------



## NYCBelle

Love the train! It looks like petals. The lace work is amazing!



Jahpson said:


> Goodness this thread moves fast
> 
> Moooooore pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: New York Times


----------



## Jahpson

"Here comes the Groom"


----------



## NYCBelle

Vows...You can hear the crowd cheering outside

She messed up a little in the wording awww you can tell she was nervous she kept gulping and her voice was low. So romantic

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13237441


----------



## cookie dough

@NYCBelle --- awww she was nervous

In my view, the best dressed today (besides KM) was TPT with the electric blue, then Carole Middleton and of course the Beckhams.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://news.instyle.com/2011/04/29/kate-middleton-wedding-nail-polish/

Kate Middleton&#8216;s manicurist Marina Sandoval from the Jo Hansford salon spoke to the Daily Mail exclusively to reveal the exact shades of polish she blended for the bride&#8217;s wedding day look: Bourjois So Laque Ultra Shine Nail Enamel in Rose Lounge, a barely there pink sold only in the UK, and Essie Allure ($8, essie.com), a sheer beige tone. &#8221;Catherine wanted something very natural and I felt these matched her skin colour beautifully. She wanted something off-white and bridal, so these were absolutely perfect,&#8221; Sandoval said. &#8220;She was very pleased with the result and told me that it looked beautiful and elegant.&#8221; Sandoval&#8217;s services&#8212;which also included a luxury soak, exfoliation and deep tissue massage&#8212;were arranged by Duchess of Cornwall Camilla Bowles, as a pampering wedding day treat. Looks like Kate is already part of the family!


----------



## queennadine

She just looked absolutely stunning. I don't think it could have gotten anymore perfect!

So classic and elegant and just gorgeous. 

I just love them together!


----------



## Jahpson

Love William and the groomsmen shoes. what is that? a horn?


----------



## Genti

Jahpson said:


> Goodness this thread moves fast
> 
> Moooooore pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: New York Times


 
She looks absolutely stunning! Alot of the time you see brides that look nothing like themselves on their wedding day, so you can never recognize them, but Kate looked like her good old gorgeous self


----------



## pmburk

I watched it this morning while getting ready for work.

Her dress was PERFECTION. It reminded me of Maria's dress in The Sound of Music - very simple, elegant and classic. 

I love the interaction between her & William, they are obviously in love. The way they exchanged glances during the ceremony was so cute, and I love when they walked out onto the balcony and Kate clearly mouthed, "Oh wow" at the crowds. 

Also the Spitfire/Lancaster flyover was amazing! Did anyone else catch the Lancaster crew had "Congratulations from all of us at XXXX" with their squadron printed on their helmets? Too cute!


----------



## NYCBelle

Dress from all angles...it really is beautiful the more I see it in detail. Fits her like a glove

http://www.fabsugar.com/Kate-Middletons-Wedding-Dress-16117636


----------



## NYCBelle

Royal Wedding Hats!  love this

http://www.celebuzz.com/photos/roya...-party-make-their-way-to-westminster-abbey-5/


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## NYCBelle

aww so sweet



princesskiwi07 said:


>


----------



## duna

DesigningStyle said:


> I am not liking the black from head to toe? Not sure of the shoes for Victoria. Kinda funeral like.


 
I'm probably old fashioned, but total black should NOT be worn at weddings!


----------



## NYCBelle

duna said:


> I'm probably old fashioned, but total black should NOT be worn at weddings!



It was navy blue not black

http://www.celebuzz.com/2011-04-29/the-beckhams-arrive-to-the-royal-wedding-looking-fab-photos/


----------



## duna

Diane d'Poitier said:


> This is not correct. Diana was never Princess Diana in her own right, being Princess FirstName in the UK is only reserved for women who are born with the title Princess, like Anne, Beatrice, Eugenie. "Princess Diana" was commonly used, but technically wrong, her title was HRH The Princess Charles, Princess of Wales, Duchess of Cornwall, etc. Just like Kate's title is now HRH The Princess William, Duchess of Cambridge, etc. Anything official refers to Diana as Princess of Wales, not Princess Diana.
> 
> The Queen can grant the right for a woman who marries into the family to be called Princess FirstName, like she did for the late Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester, who was her uncle's wife, but she never did that for Diana.


 
Agreed!


----------



## NYCBelle

I was watching watch what happens live last night and Andy Cohen said the guests were given a 22 page etiquette book with the invitation so i'm sure they told guests they can't wear black lol


----------



## Jahpson

I adore the upper portion of her dress! I cannot tell you how tired and boring the strapless wedding dress has become! 

Kate looks skinner in these pics.


----------



## cookie dough

pmburk said:


> I watched it this morning while getting ready for work.
> 
> Her dress was PERFECTION. It reminded me of Maria's dress in The Sound of Music - very simple, elegant and classic.
> 
> I love the interaction between her & William, they are obviously in love. The way they exchanged glances during the ceremony was so cute, and I love when they walked out onto the balcony and Kate clearly mouthed, "Oh wow" at the crowds.
> 
> *Also the Spitfire/Lancaster flyover was amazing! Did anyone else catch the Lancaster crew had "Congratulations from all of us at XXXX" with their squadron printed on their helmets? Too cute*!


 
Sooo cute - I didn't know that


----------



## DC-Cutie

One of the reporters from the BBC hopes that Pippa becomes Kate's Lady in Waiting, as she will need someone that is a true friend and confidant from here on out.


----------



## beastofthefields

Victoria Beckham wore Navy Blue not black, which I thought was lovely, if I were to go to a royal wedding I would choose Royal blue or Navy blue because I just think they are 'Royal' colours. I would've preferred it to have been more fitted though.

Must say, I've loved Fearne Cotton presenting on the Beeb today, and usually I don't really like her overly, but today, she did the Beeb proud!!

Catherine looked beautiful and so pleased by the designer she chose.  I cried when they said their vows, it was just lovely, they're clearly very much in love, I just felt so sad Diana wasn't here to see it.  

Wouldn't it be lovely if Prince Harry began dating Phillipa!!!


----------



## cookie dough

NYCBelle said:


> It was navy blue not black
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2011-04-29/the-beckhams-arrive-to-the-royal-wedding-looking-fab-photos/


 
Yes - it was navy blue. A gorgeous colour.


----------



## NYCBelle

DC-Cutie said:


> One of the reporters from the BBC hopes that Pippa becomes Kate's Lady in Waiting, as she will need someone that is a true friend and confidant from here on out.



That would be great  who better than your sister


----------



## beastofthefields

Was anyone else shocked by Samantha Cameron not wearing a hat?  The narator seemed shocked, lol


----------



## cookie dough

Though I don't know what I think about VB wearing Daffodils with her pregnant body .... eek. I'd be so worried for her in case she tripped.

Though she had DB who channelled James Dean so they are fine


----------



## beastofthefields

cookie dough said:


> Yes - it was navy blue. A gorgeous colour.


----------



## cookie dough

beastofthefields said:


> Was anyone else shocked by Samantha Cameron not wearing a hat? The narator seemed shocked, lol


 
Yes - it is wildly inappropriate of her not to wear a hat. Come on Samantha, once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## pmburk

pmburk said:


> I collect vintage clothing and have several "tilt" hats with feathers from the 30s & 40s - quite similar in style to the "fascinators" that Kate wears so often. I'm thinking about taking them to the office and wearing them out for a day.


 
I did bring a few (only 5 or 6), and we're an office of hat-wearing ladies now.


----------



## NYCBelle

beastofthefields said:


> Victoria Beckham wore Navy Blue not black, which I thought was lovely, if I were to go to a royal wedding I would choose Royal blue or Navy blue because I just think they are 'Royal' colours. I would've preferred it to have been more fitted though.
> 
> Must say, I've loved Fearne Cotton presenting on the Beeb today, and usually I don't really like her overly, but today, she did the Beeb proud!!
> 
> Catherine looked beautiful and so pleased by the designer she chose.  I cried when they said their vows, it was just lovely, they're clearly very much in love, I just felt so sad Diana wasn't here to see it.
> 
> Wouldn't it be lovely if Prince Harry began dating Phillipa!!!




The siblings are definitely more better looking  that would be great!

Yes I got teary eyed when he told her she looked beautiful in that little "private" moment when the groom finally sees the bride


----------



## beastofthefields

each time William saluted, Catherine bowed her head so serenly and so respectfully. I was so moved.  She will be a wonderful helpmeet to him and I am sure this wedding will last till death parts them I hope it does.  

Someone today was saying they think the Queen will sidestep Charles in becoming the King and that the next King will be King William and Queen Catherine!!  Not sure to believe that or not, it would be much nicer to be honest.  I like Charles, but I just think William and Catherine will be SO much more respected - I mean clearly, after today's turnout, they are loved!


----------



## tweegy

_*Runs in Tossing Sprinkles in the Air*_

 Wedding of the century Guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

From the images I saw you could tell they were reminding themselves to keep composer. William in particular I thought looked excited..

Congrats to them!


----------



## cookie dough

Philip Treacy is raking in with all the stylish wins today.


----------



## beastofthefields

cookie dough said:


> Yes - it is wildly inappropriate of her not to wear a hat. Come on Samantha, once in a lifetime opportunity.


 

You know I never even noticed until the commentator mentioned it and then my mother mumbled some disgust - loved the Burberry dress though, beautiful colour.  I wonder if SamCam was a bit regretful that she didn't wear a hat.  Maybe she hates hats, I do.....I wear one to church every Sunday and I just hate wearing them!! She'll get back to Number 10 and watch it back and see what the commentator thought later.....


----------



## beastofthefields

Awwwwwwwww who just loved it loved it loved it when the Minister (or whatever he's called) pronounced them married and for that moment all the throng of people outside cheered and screamed with joy - I loved that, and so did Catherine obviously.  I also loved it how when she came out onto the balcony she clearly went 'Oh Wow' to the manse of the crowd - she is divine, so demure, so careful, so collected, so respectful.  She will make a wonderful Wife for William I have no doubt.


----------



## lily25

beastofthefields said:


> Victoria Beckham wore Navy Blue not black, which I thought was lovely, if I were to go to a royal wedding I would choose Royal blue or Navy blue because I just think they are 'Royal' colours. I would've preferred it to have been more fitted though.
> 
> Must say, I've loved Fearne Cotton presenting on the Beeb today, and usually I don't really like her overly, but today, she did the Beeb proud!!
> 
> Catherine looked beautiful and so pleased by the designer she chose.  I cried when they said their vows, it was just lovely, they're clearly very much in love, I just felt so sad Diana wasn't here to see it.
> 
> Wouldn't it be lovely if Prince Harry began dating Phillipa!!!



VB's dress and hat looked midnight blue in my screen and I thought it was lovely, I really like her attire, very proper yet modern and edgy.  David was gorgeous as always.

If I was going to a royal wedding I too would have chose something in deep dark blue or golden yellow. Or both and look like the swedidh flag. 

Harry was eyeing up Pepa for good!  She looked very beautiful. It'd be very interesting if they became a couple.


----------



## cookie dough

beastofthefields said:


> You know I never even noticed until the commentator mentioned it and then my mother mumbled some disgust - loved the Burberry dress though, beautiful colour. I wonder if SamCam was a bit regretful that she didn't wear a hat. Maybe she hates hats, I do.....I wear one to church every Sunday and I just hate wearing them!! She'll get back to Number 10 and watch it back and see what the commentator thought later.....


 
The Burberry dress was spot-on gorgeous > I loved that kind of jade green colour however not wearing a hat was a bit unforgivable. SC's figure is banging and a hat would have topped off the outfit. She kind of looked half dressed to me without the hat!

I really enjoyed your comment  - just want to ask you what you thought about the service, as you said you go to church? I'm Catholic but I loved solemnity of the COE service.


----------



## SamanthaMarie83

Love all the pictures ladies!  
Kate is absolutely stunning, a true natural beauty.


----------



## NYCBelle

Jahpson said:


> I adore the upper portion of her dress! I cannot tell you how tired and boring the strapless wedding dress has become!
> 
> Kate looks skinner in these pics.



True but it depends on your taste and body frame too. I had a strapless dress with sweet heart neck line. I'm busty there is no way I could pull off a dress like Kate's. Also I'm not a fan of long sleeves   She looked stunning though because it was so perfect for her taste and style. Simple and elegant.

Yes she was on some diet i forgot the name. Seems the dress also has a corset.


----------



## NYCBelle

Princess Beatrice hat game is on point lol


----------



## NYCBelle

Can't wait to see Kate's reception dress


----------



## pmburk

Does anyone have any pics of VB? I didn't see her.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm so glad i woke up early for this. it was amazing


----------



## DesigningStyle

duna said:


> I'm probably old fashioned, but total black should NOT be worn at weddings!



It was not black as we first thought. It was midnight blue.


----------



## DesigningStyle

NYCBelle said:


> Princess Beatrice hat game is on point lol


 
I agree.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

NYCBelle said:


> It was navy blue not black
> 
> http://www.celebuzz.com/2011-04-29/the-beckhams-arrive-to-the-royal-wedding-looking-fab-photos/


 
It was definately navy but under certain light, it looked black. I liked the navy but wasn't crazy about her fascinator


----------



## chantal1922

I woke up in time to see them kiss on the balcony. Kate was beautiful. I also loved Pippa's dress.


----------



## needloub

NYCBelle said:


> Oh ok makes sense
> 
> I agree LovesYSL. I liked the dress but didn't love it. But its not something I would choose for myself. But I still think it was beautiful and elegant for her taste.
> 
> I have to find a pic of the shoes. I wonder what was her something blue since she wasn't wearing her ring



I also think she looked beautiful in her dress, but I was a bit underwhelmed (I wish her veil was longer than her dress LOL!).  I am actually thinking how great Pippa looked more so than the bride


----------



## NYCBelle

pmburk said:


> Does anyone have any pics of VB? I didn't see her.



http://www.celebuzz.com/2011-04-29/the-beckhams-arrive-to-the-royal-wedding-looking-fab-photos/


----------



## NYCBelle

needloub said:


> I also think she looked beautiful in her dress, but I was a bit underwhelmed (I wish her veil was longer than her dress LOL!).  I am actually thinking how great Pippa looked more so than the bride



lol i was thinking that too. Pippa was stunning...she needs to marry cute Harry!


----------



## cookie dough

E! is repeating the ceremony again. It's been great to share it all with you and I hope you all have a nice day.

My fave part was definitely seeing William + Harry together in the Bentley coming to the Abbey. They just look like they work in tandem and are completely seamless together. 

Harry is growing on me.


----------



## melissatrv

My thoughts:  I thought the dress looked very plain in the church.  But then on the balcony she looked radiant....must have been the dark lighting in the church.  And outdoors you could see more details on the dress (I missed the entrance)Love the double kiss on the balcony.  Some of hats were were really out there....think the ladies really tried to out do each other and got competetive with the hats, LOL. 

One thing which I didn't like is how her sister wore white.  They keep saying how very "modern" that is....if I hear "modern" one more time in reference to this wedding....grrr! Anyway...I don't care, I think only the bride should wear white and especially where her sister looks so much like her, it was distracting. 

Chelsy Davy looked like a hot mess.  Her hair looked like she was running late and just threw it up. Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie looked a little tacky.  I hated Victoria Beckham's hat on her forehead like that. I saw someone with a spectacular hat....she was behind Zara Phillips and was being escorted by an older man. Not sure who she is but she was dressed in a lot of lace.

Personally I would have liked Kate's dress to be more lavish and ornate.  It looked like a dress anyone could wear for their wedding; not just a future princess. Diana's dress was definitely not one that everyone would wear. I guess her dress was classic where Diana's was more iconic if you will. And would have Kate's hair to be more cascading in soft curls.  But all in all she looked lovely.  Prince William and Kate both looked genuinely happy and beaming.


----------



## NYCBelle

Melissa here is her entrance

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13237856



melissatrv said:


> My thoughts:  I thought the dress looked very plain in the church.  But then on the balcony she looked radiant....must have been the dark lighting in the church.  And outdoors you could see more details on the dress (I missed the entrance)Love the double kiss on the balcony.  Some of hats were were really out there....think the ladies really tried to out do each other and got competetive with the hats, LOL.
> 
> One thing which I didn't like is how her sister wore white.  They keep saying how very "modern" that is....if I hear "modern" one more time in reference to this wedding....grrr! Anyway...I don't care, I think only the bride should wear white and especially where her sister looks so much like her, it was distracting.
> 
> Chelsy Davy looked like a hot mess.  Her hair looked like she was running late and just threw it up. Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie looked a little tacky.  I hated Victoria Beckham's hat on her forehead like that. I saw someone with a spectacular hat....she was behind Zara Phillips and was being escorted by an older man. Not sure who she is but she was dressed in a lot of lace.
> 
> Personally I would have liked Kate's dress to be more lavish and ornate.  It looked like a dress anyone could wear for their wedding; not just a future princess. Diana's dress was definitely not one that everyone would wear. I guess her dress was classic where Diana's was more iconic if you will. And would have Kate's hair to be more cascading in soft curls.  But all in all she looked lovely.  Prince William and Kate both looked genuinely happy and beaming.


----------



## Suzie

I think Pippa is dating a wealthy banker.

By the way Harry's ex or current girlfriend Chelsea Davey could have done with a stylist.


----------



## NYCBelle

Suzie said:


> I think Pippa is dating a wealthy banker.
> 
> By the way Harry's ex or current girlfriend Chelsea Davey could have done with a stylist, it looked like she just got home from a nightclub at 4AM, it was a pretty trashy look unfortunately.



I agree! With being a date to a prince come on clean yourself up...smh...some respect for the bride and groom


----------



## Karenada

the page boys and the brides/flower girls were soooo adorable.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I think Chelsea always looks cheap....


----------



## Karenada

her dress was stunning for reminiscent of grace kelly's wedding dress


----------



## Sophie-Rose

STUNNING wedding!!! they both looked SO happy!!! Congrats to the happy couple!!!


----------



## kroquet

Catherine looked radiant, as well as Pippa and her parents.   Her mother is a gorgeous woman.    Loved the dress, veil, and the tiara.   Just perfection.    What struck me the most was how she looked natural and like herself and not overly made up.     Very appropriate and proper.      on a side note, poor LeAnn Rimes should take note.  LOL

I wished that Victoria would have worn some lower heels, as pregnant as she is.


----------



## DesigningStyle

pmburk said:


> Does anyone have any pics of VB? I didn't see her.



Here http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...-tied-knot-today-642321-112.html#post18803647


----------



## NYCBelle

Some more hats

http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20395222_20485864,00.html

The kids...so cute!

http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20395222_20485864,00.html


----------



## beastofthefields

cookie dough said:


> The Burberry dress was spot-on gorgeous > I loved that kind of jade green colour however not wearing a hat was a bit unforgivable. SC's figure is banging and a hat would have topped off the outfit. She kind of looked half dressed to me without the hat!
> 
> I really enjoyed your comment - just want to ask you what you thought about the service, as you said you go to church? I'm Catholic but I loved solemnity of the COE service.


 

Thanks CD!     -  I am baptist so I worship in a chapel not a Church, I always say Church though coz it seems to me these days people are more accepting of Church over Chapel - but that is really probably all in my head.  I thought it was lovely CookieDough - I just really really hope they listened and took the advice and words in.  I would love to see Catherine become a real beautiful woman & Queen, one who even as Queen, would help the homeless, bring Aid to the hurting, I would love it if they prayed daily and allowed God to be the centre of their lives.  But I am not sure about the Purse Forum allowing talking of religion, so I hope what I just put is okay!   xx


----------



## pmburk

Kitty2sweet said:


> her dress was stunning for reminiscent of grace kelly's wedding dress


 
ITA! It was very classic. The picture of elegant simplicity.

While I loved (and still love) Diana's giant poufy silk dress, I think Catherine's will stand the test of time better as a classic, simple style. Of course both were stunning brides! Too bad Diana was not able to be present at the ceremony in body - I'm certain she was there in spirit, though.


----------



## NYCBelle

Was she wearing her engagement ring on her ring hand or not at all? When she got in the carriage she had it on


----------



## pmburk

Video clip of the balcony sequence:

http://youtu.be/Efm5mk0gFZM

The flyover shot at 4:00 is amazing!


----------



## NYCBelle

pmburk said:


> Video clip of the balcony sequence:
> 
> http://youtu.be/Efm5mk0gFZM
> 
> The flyover shot at 4:00 is amazing!



Loved it!

I love the vows. His voice and british accent


----------



## Contessa

kroquet said:


> Catherine looked radiant, as well as Pippa and her parents.   Her mother is a gorgeous woman.    Loved the dress, veil, and the tiara.   Just perfection.    What struck me the most was how she looked natural and like herself and not overly made up.     Very appropriate and proper.      on a side note, poor LeAnn Rimes should take note.  LOL
> 
> I wished that Victoria would have worn some lower heels, as pregnant as she is.



While I agree that Kate's family looked elegant, IMHO they didn't look very happy. I don't know if they were worried about a possible threat, but they did not look as though they were at the wedding at their daughter- by their expressions at least.


----------



## BadRomance93

I only hope we get this close of a look at Brad & Angelina's wedding.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Classy. And what a turn out. Nice way to represent. I am happy for all.


----------



## Compass Rose

Loved that cute second kiss.


----------



## Ladybug09

Suzie said:


> I think Pippa is dating a wealthy banker.
> 
> By the way Harry's ex or current girlfriend Chelsea Davey could have done with a stylist.


 

Looks like she could have done with a shower and a good rest.

did you guys know she is an attorney????


----------



## chantal1922




----------



## cookie dough

beastofthefields said:


> Thanks CD!  - I am baptist so I worship in a chapel not a Church, I always say Church though coz it seems to me these days people are more accepting of Church over Chapel - but that is really probably all in my head. I thought it was lovely CookieDough - I just really really hope they listened and took the advice and words in. I would love to see Catherine become a real beautiful woman & Queen, one who even as Queen, would help the homeless, bring Aid to the hurting, I would love it if they prayed daily and allowed God to be the centre of their lives. But I am not sure about the Purse Forum allowing talking of religion, so I hope what I just put is okay! xx


 
Thanks for your comment - it was fascinating reading your views. I also hope they followed the advice of the priest during his stirring sermon about marriage.

This wedding has also put the spotlight on Christianity and what good it can do through marriage.

All in all, from the church service and those electric hymns to the stunning hats, it has been an amazing once in a lifetime thing to watch and analyse with you all.

Off to the pub now! ha ha xx

Have a nice day watching the RW.


----------



## White Orchid

Disappointed to only find one picture of Lady Kitty Spencer - Diane's neice who is a stunner.  She looked cute, albeit almost a little too sexy/busty for a Royal wedding.


----------



## Karenada

how cute was the depature out of buckingham palace in the aston with an "L" plat at the front and the licence plat saying "ju5t wed"

plus i've got to give praise to kate's sister she did a great job, making sure her sister's dress was in place and looking after the little ones.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-Inside-Royal-Wedding-16118475


----------



## NYCBelle

Kitty2sweet said:


> how cute was the depature out of buckingham palace in the aston with an "L" plat at the front and the licence plat saying "ju5t wed"




oh i have to look for that. cute!


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> By the way Harry's ex or current girlfriend Chelsea Davey could have done with a stylist. .



She had some assistance. Her dress was custom made for her by Alberta Ferretti. IDK what happened from the time the dress was on the mannequin to the time it was put on Chelsea, but lawd, I thought she looked awful. There was a picture of her exiting her home this morning, and she just...idk. I don't want to say she's nto cute, but she made the worse facial expressions.


----------



## needloub

Contessa said:


> While I agree that Kate's family looked elegant, IMHO they didn't look very happy. I don't know if they were worried about a possible threat, but they did not look as though they were at the wedding at their daughter- by their expressions at least.



Maybe they were trying to keep their composure?  I wondered the same thing since my mother was saying that it wasn't the same "feel" as Charles and the late Diana's wedding...


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> Ms piggy, here is Mrs M...



Thank you so much sweetie! I just got home and catching up with the wedding and the thread. Wished I was here to join the fun. So exciting!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I have only seen highlights so far, will watch in full this weekend sometime but I am wondering about the fact that Kate's dress had sleeves, etc. Is this more because it's her style or was it partly due to etiquette of being married in the Abby? What I mean is, for example, when getting married in the Temple, Mormons have what they call "modest" dress and can't wear anything too revealing (I believe it has to have sleeves and your back must be covered but feel free to correct me if I am wrong). I guess I just felt like her dress was kind of old-ladyish and I expected her to wear something a little younger looking. Of course she is not going to look like a tramp at the Royal Wedding but she seemed to be excessively covered, even though it was in lace.


----------



## Nat




----------



## Nat




----------



## purseproblm

Buzzy I think some of it is Abbey rules. I believe it's also royal tradition as royal brides have always worn sleeves of some sort I believe.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Nat said:


>


 
Wow love the just married pics how freakin cute. I woke up at 3:50 am to watch the wedding and now I am at work lol so sleepy!


----------



## needloub

Thanks for posting pics!  She looks radiant and so fresh-faced!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Stunning! Love the entrance pic!



Nat said:


>


----------



## Nat




----------



## pmburk

SpeedyJC said:


> Wow love the just married pics how freakin cute. I woke up at 3:50 am to watch the wedding and now I am at work lol so sleepy!


 
ITA those pics are darling!

They look truly happy and very much in love.


----------



## NYCBelle

so gorgeous!!!!  i think i love the dress more than kate lol



Nat said:


>


----------



## Ladybug09

I believe she was appropriate. You don't go into a sanctuary with your arms uncovered. That is one thing I love about traditional churches, synagogues , and mosques....Have reverence for the place where you are.


----------



## Nat




----------



## Ladybug09

Fashion Police of the Royal Wedding

http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=3217#122083


----------



## NYCBelle

Poor William with his bald spot. Harry got the good hair and looks 



Nat said:


>


----------



## ms piggy

CobaltBlu said:


> BTW, this is the Queens George III tiara, that belonged to Victoria as well... Kate didnt get to wear this one, but it is a beauty!!! Elizabeth wore it at her wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> http://goldenagedregina.blogspot.com/2011_01_01_archive.html



I had wanted to see this fringe tiara on her. But what she wore ultimately went really well with her gown. 

I was initially underwhelmed by her dress when I first saw it. But the more I studied I really love it. It's regal and classy, very Kate. Kudos to her for picking the right dress.


----------



## kirsten

wantabalenciaga said:


> I am waving like a fool in my living room at her!



LOL this comment made me crack up.


----------



## NYCBelle

ms piggy said:


> I had wanted to see this fringe tiara on her. But what she wore ultimately went really well with her gown.
> 
> I was initially underwhelmed by her dress when I first saw it. But the more I studied I really love it. It's regal and classy, very Kate. Kudos to her for picking the right dress.



Same here. As much as its not something I would have chosen i think it was perfect for her taste and style. Very simple and elegant. The lace detail is amazing!


----------



## Nat




----------



## vikianderson

Beautiful pix **Nat* * i thought Sarah created a beautifully understated classy gown, just perfect for Kate. all in all, a fabulous spine tinglingly happy day ~ we Brits know how to do it


----------



## Loony

Nat said:


>



LMAO at the little girl who's next to Kate


----------



## buzzytoes

Oddly enough I like it a lot better in pictures than I did on the TV.


----------



## chantal1922

Loony said:


> LMAO at the little girl who's next to Kate


----------



## NYCBelle

Loony said:


> LMAO at the little girl who's next to Kate



lol i can imagine her reaction when she's older


----------



## Nat

vikianderson said:


> Beautiful pix **Nat* * i thought Sarah created a beautifully understated classy gown, just perfect for Kate. all in all, a fabulous spine tinglingly happy day ~ we Brits know how to do it



Ah, you're welcome! Good to see you, dahling! 


Last bunch for now:






Stylish: Victoria and David Beckham arrive for the Royal Wedding today. Victoria wore a dress of her own design 
while David looked sharp in a Ralph Lauren suit





Suited and booted: Sir Elton John arrived with partner David Furnish, both looking smart in suits





Keeping things under control: Carole Middleton, the Queen and Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall gathered on the steps of the Abbey





Dressed to the nines: Earl Spencer's daughters, Lady Amelia, Lady Eliza and Lady Kitty wearing elaborate fascinators, 
Kitty wearing a very low-cut Victoria Beckham dress and Philip Treacy hat








Hard work: The project has left cake-maker Fiona Cairns exhausted but elated after working for five weeks on the project


----------



## Eimii

The cake!!! 

And the pictures of them driving away together are just incredible!! I didn't expect that!


----------



## queennadine

That cake is gorgeous! And Earl Spencer's daughters are all very pretty!

Not feeling VB's outfit. The whole thing looked a bit severe.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

pmburk said:


> ITA! It was very classic. The picture of elegant simplicity.
> 
> While I loved (and still love) Diana's giant poufy silk dress, I think Catherine's will stand the test of time better as a classic, simple style. Of course both were stunning brides! Too bad Diana was not able to be present at the ceremony in body - *I'm certain she was there in spirit, though*.



*I agree^​*


----------



## queennadine

lara0112 said:


> beautiful ceremony -- but seriously, the camilla story is a bit like jen and angie - all long over, and it seems that even her step-sons are ok with her, so why wouldn't everyone else...





caitlin1214 said:


> She is his wife now, so she would be walking in when he's walking in.





lara0112 said:


> Fergie herself said she totally understand that she wasn't invited.
> 
> I also don't think that Camilla felt bad at all - her FIL was quite sweet greeting her, her husband obviously is happy with her. I don't care much for her but I think if all parties involved don't care, why would I?



I comletely agree. If Camilla and Charles are happy, that's all that matters. What happened between him and Diana and how Camilla was involved is old news; nothing will change now. 



Ladybug09 said:


> I believe she was appropriate. You don't go into a sanctuary with your arms uncovered. That is one thing I love about traditional churches, synagogues , and mosques....Have reverence for the place where you are.



 I think her long sleeves were very appropriate. She couldn't have sauntered into Westminster Abbey in a low cut strapless gown, lol.

Also, I loved that they put trees in the Abbey instead of a ton of flowers. I think it gave it a very garden-y, organic feel.

I've loved everything about it so far! Too bad I don't have a wedding to plan anymore!


----------



## Ladybug09

That Pink dress was SUPER TIGHT that one of the Spencer girls had on. ARe they triplets or just super close in age??



Nat said:


> Ah, you're welcome! Good to see you, dahling!
> 
> 
> Last bunch for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stylish: Victoria and David Beckham arrive for the Royal Wedding today. Victoria wore a dress of her own design
> while David looked sharp in a Ralph Lauren suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suited and booted: Sir Elton John arrived with partner David Furnish, both looking smart in suits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping things under control: Carole Middleton, the Queen and Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall gathered on the steps of the Abbey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dressed to the nines: Earl Spencer's daughters, Lady Amelia, Lady Eliza and Lady Kitty wearing elaborate fascinators,
> Kitty wearing a very low-cut Victoria Beckham dress and Philip Treacy hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard work: The project has left cake-maker Fiona Cairns exhausted but elated after working for five weeks on the project


----------



## vikianderson

Nat said:


> Ah, you're welcome! Good to see you, dahling!
> 
> you too sweetie, mwah mwah
> 
> i also thought TPT looked fab!


----------



## NYCBelle

vikianderson said:


> Nat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're welcome! Good to see you, dahling!
> 
> you too sweetie, mwah mwah
> 
> i also thought TPT looked fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love this! amazing
Click to expand...


----------



## Nat

Ladybug09 said:


> That Pink dress was SUPER TIGHT that one of the Spencer girls had on. ARe they triplets or just super close in age??



Good eye! Eliza and Amelia are twins 

According to wikipedia:

Earl Spencer has four children by Catherine Lockwood:

Lady Kitty Eleanor Spencer, born 28 December 1990 (age 20)
Lady Eliza Victoria Spencer, born 10 July 1992 (age 18)
Lady (Katya) Amelia Spencer, born 10 July 1992 (age 18)
The Honourable Louis Frederick John Spencer, Viscount Althorp, born 14 March 1994 (age 17).


----------



## Nat

vikianderson said:


> Nat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, you're welcome! Good to see you, dahling!
> 
> you too sweetie, mwah mwah
> 
> i also thought TPT looked fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looked bloody marvelous! Let's not mention her nose...
Click to expand...


----------



## ms piggy

cookie dough said:


> Ha ha ha yay!
> 
> I think that is the best those two gave in the kiss department as they seem very shy and quiet people anyway, so I didn't expect a Hollywood kiss.
> 
> Something demure, conservative -- fit for royalty



I love the fact they are shy and a little reserve. The two of them just feels right. Very comfortable to look at. Very royal.


----------



## pmburk

Lots of cake pics here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/britishmonarchy/page2


----------



## vikianderson

Nat said:


> vikianderson said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looked bloody marvelous! Let's not mention her nose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ i *knows* ~ there's *snout* much we can say
> 
> 
> sorry! i've had champagne at breakfast..........lunch.........dinner.......... :tispy: :shame:
Click to expand...


----------



## guccimamma

i know i'm probably the only one...but her dress didn't have the "wow" factor that i was hoping for

she looks absolutely beautiful, but i had been looking so forward to the moment she got out of her carriage...i wanted it to be over-the-top


----------



## Nat

vikianderson said:


> ^ ^ i *knows* ~ there's *snout* much we can say
> 
> 
> sorry! i've had champagne at breakfast..........lunch.........dinner.......... :tispy: :shame:



NOSE doubt about it!


----------



## Nat

Few random pics, just for fun 


















Buh bye!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I was immediately in love with Kate's dress.  Just fabulous!


----------



## Nat

guccimamma said:


> i know i'm probably the only one...but her dress didn't have the "wow" factor that i was hoping for
> 
> she looks absolutely beautiful, but i had been looking so forward to the moment she got out of her carriage...i wanted it to be over-the-top



That's OK. It's just that Kate is not a OTT person. I mean, she has a wonderful sense of elegant, simple stylishness, KWIM? I thought she looked elegant and her look was timeless.


----------



## Loony

guccimamma said:


> i wanted it to be over-the-top



Anything over the top and overtly opulent would have attracted criticism as it would been seen as inappropriate and made them look completely out of touch considering the economic situation that the country's currently in.

Besides, these people choose to live in a cottage in Wales and keep a low profile as much as they can so her rocking up in a huge dress and dripping in crown jewels was always unlikely. Ditto regarding the posts about her make up, how covered up she was and the brief kisses. Exhibitionism just doesn't seem to be their style. I'm sure Kim Kardashian won't disappoint in that respect when her time comes, though 

Channel 5 must have a lip reader on staff  since they made out a bunch of stuff that was being said. After William said to Kate "You look lovely... you look beautiful" he then added something like "and this was supposed a small family affair"


----------



## ms piggy

Nat said:


> That's OK. It's just that Kate is not a OTT person. I mean, she has a wonderful sense of elegant, simple stylishness, KWIM? I thought she looked elegant and her look was timeless.



Absolutely agree with you. Glad she stays true to herself. It's her wedding after all. 

And you find the most wonderful pictures, Nat!


----------



## coachariffic

I'm not sure if this has been posted but some were wondering what Harry said to William as Kate was approaching. 

Apparently he said "wait until you see her". 

http://thepreppyprincess.wordpress....prince-harry-to-william-wait-til-you-see-her/ 

I watched that part again and it seems likely that that is what Harry. 


As you can see I'm really productive at work today!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

buzzytoes said:


> Oddly enough I like it a lot better in pictures than I did on the TV.



I was going to say the same thing... it's beauty didn't really come across on the TV, but in pictures - the dress makes a much better impact! The lace didn't appeal to me when watching it on the TV... but in the still pictures, it looks very appropriate.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

> While I agree that Kate's family looked elegant, IMHO they didn't look very happy. I don't know if they were worried about a possible threat, but they did not look as though they were at the wedding at their daughter- by their expressions at least.



I think they were very happy. Maybe it's just the royal code or something that they had to maintain a sense of neutrality. I was joking with my mom that I'd be freaking out and grinning ear to ear at the altar if I were marrying a Prince, and she said the Queen would probably whoop my booty afterwards for not maintaining my composure. lol.


----------



## LovesYSL

Although I was disappointed with Kate's dress I do think she looked absolutely amazing. When people started throwing the name McQueen around I actually envisioned her in something exactly like Pippa's dress but with a train. THAT would have blown me away. The ceremony was absolutely beautiful and I loved the maple trees. The photos in the car of them are so precious. You could truly see the love between them and it is such a happy day.


----------



## guccimamma

Nat said:


> That's OK. It's just that Kate is not a OTT person. I mean, she has a wonderful sense of elegant, simple stylishness, KWIM? I thought she looked elegant and her look was timeless.



i know i'm in the tiniest minority.

 i don't really care for lace (on anything) and i was hoping for just a bit more "pouf" in the skirt. 

but as i watch more footage, it is growing on me...she looks beautiful and happy


----------



## chantal1922

The  Daily Mirror has the video of the ceremony.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/royal-...e-william-and-kate-middleton-115875-23095795/


----------



## White Orchid

Silly question but do you think Pippa wore Spanx?


----------



## ms piggy

Another comparison pic.


----------



## guccimamma

White Orchid said:


> Silly question but do you think Pippa wore Spanx?



i have no idea..she sure looked smooth. if she had a bagel for breakfast...you'd see the outline in that dress!


----------



## ms piggy

I like the back of Kate's gown. You can see how stunning it is when she turned and left the balcony. Hoping to see more detail photos.


----------



## beastofthefields

cookie dough said:


> Thanks for your comment - it was fascinating reading your views. I also hope they followed the advice of the priest during his stirring sermon about marriage.
> 
> This wedding has also put the spotlight on Christianity and what good it can do through marriage.
> 
> All in all, from the church service and those electric hymns to the stunning hats, it has been an amazing once in a lifetime thing to watch and analyse with you all.
> 
> Off to the pub now! ha ha xx
> 
> Have a nice day watching the RW.


 
Thanks Cookie-Dough, I liked your comments too!    Lol, enjoy le pub, we've just cracked open the bubbly!! Happy Wedding Day folks!!


----------



## White Orchid

I don't think either of those girls ate for a week judging by their waistlines.  I reckon Kate will be scoffing down a burger, first free chance she has.

I'm thinking Pippa had Spanx on.  Too smooth 'n' pefect a silhoette.


----------



## ms piggy

Details of Kate's gown. http://www.boston.com/lifestyle/fas.../at_long_last_th.html?camp=misc:on:share:blog


----------



## Contessa

Loony said:


> Anything over the top and overtly opulent would have attracted criticism as it would been seen as inappropriate and made them look completely out of touch considering the economic situation that the country's currently in.
> 
> Besides, these people choose to live in a cottage in Wales and keep a low profile as much as they can so her rocking up in a huge dress and dripping in crown jewels was always unlikely. Ditto regarding the posts about her make up, how covered up she was and the brief kisses. Exhibitionism just doesn't seem to be their style. I'm sure Kim Kardashian won't disappoint in that respect when her time comes, though
> 
> Channel 5 must have a lip reader on staff  since they made out a bunch of stuff that was being said. After William said to Kate "You look lovely... you look beautiful" he then added something like "and this was supposed a small family affair"


 
While I partly agree w/ this statement, part of me disagrees as well. This was labelled as, "The Wedding of the Century". Understated is NOT for the Royal family- more specifically, the British Monarchy!

Comments about her stepping out of the carriage from commentators included, "there wasn't a WOW factor when she stepped out of the carriage"

Everyone is going to have an opinion. I LOVED the ceremony and think she looked beautiful. The veil was nothing spectacular in my opinion, but then, I don't think anyone would refuse to wear something the Queen has loaned them

I do believe however, that in future months/years, we will see a very different Kate- more polished....more jewellery.


----------



## guccimamma

prince andrew seems uncomfortable


----------



## guccimamma

Loony said:


> Anything over the top and overtly opulent would have attracted criticism as it would been seen as inappropriate and made them look completely out of touch considering the economic situation that the country's currently in.
> 
> Besides, these people choose to live in a cottage in Wales and keep a low profile as much as they can so her rocking up in a huge dress and dripping in crown jewels was always unlikely. Ditto regarding the posts about her make up, how covered up she was and the brief kisses. *Exhibitionism just doesn't seem to be their style. I'm sure Kim Kardashian won't disappoint in that respect when her time comes, though *
> 
> Channel 5 must have a lip reader on staff  since they made out a bunch of stuff that was being said. After William said to Kate "You look lovely... you look beautiful" he then added something like "and this was supposed a small family affair"



who said anything about kim kardashian or exhibitionism?


----------



## Seedlessplum

She is so pretty! Its really like a fairy tale wedding.


----------



## natalie78

White Orchid said:


> Silly question but do you think Pippa wore Spanx?


She definitely had something on under there because that material was just too smooth.  

But, I would kill for her figure!

Now I was to re-do my wedding.  My dress was similar (white satin with lace overlay), but I wish my makeup and hair were different.


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, I'm convinced there was some Spanx action.  I still think she almost outshone the bride too.


----------



## vikianderson

BudgetBeauty said:


> I think they were very happy. Maybe it's just the royal code or something that they had to maintain *a sense of neutrality*. I was joking with my mom that I'd be freaking out and grinning ear to ear at the altar if I were marrying a Prince, and she said the Queen would probably whoop my booty afterwards for not maintaining my composure. lol.



do you mean "dignity", "decorum", "ettiquette" ?  it was a royal wedding, what did you expect ? 

i thought she looked extremely happy, they both did.


----------



## BudgetBeauty

vikianderson said:


> do you mean "dignity", "decorum", "ettiquette" ? it was a royal wedding, what did you expect ?
> 
> i thought she looked extremely happy, they both did.


 
Uh, I didn't expect anything. And, yes, I meant 'neutrality'. If I had meant any other word I would have said it. Like I already wrote, I think they were all happy. I wasn't even saying anything mean about them.


----------



## pmburk

Apparently the tiara was a 1936 Cartier, on loan from the Queen.


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## princesskiwi07

Just heard on the news that they are getting ready to leave to go to the party Pippa and Harry planned for them, rumor has it that they are going to walk, the streets are cleared once more.


----------



## princesskiwi07

*Newlywed Royals Leave Wedding Reception - Earlier Today*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That cake is gorgeous!


----------



## White Orchid

The intricate detailing on the cake is amazing.  Kudos to those who made it.  It's soooo pretty!


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Yes, that cake looks pretty amazing!


----------



## White Orchid

Actually if that were my cake I wouldn't want a knife even going through that!  I'd be like "Nooooooooo!"


----------



## Loony

Contessa said:


> This was labelled as, "The Wedding of the Century"



By media rather than bride and groom, though, right? I don't think that W & K/the palace actually promised an OTT ceremony although I obviously don't know how this thing was sold abroad. A good chunk of general public in UK was quite bah humbug about the whole affair anyway and anything extravagant would have been seen as poorly judged in light of the economic climate. 



guccimamma said:


> who said anything about kim kardashian or exhibitionism?



I did. A number of posts were complaining that the dress was too plain, that she wasn't wearing enough make up, that she was too covered up and that the kiss was too tame. I'm just saying that showing lots of flesh and snogging on the balcony in front of huge crowds is behaviour more typical of someone like Kim Kardashian (or Posh, or Lindsay Lohan or a whole plethora of other celebs) rather than Middleton....er...Duchess of Cambridge  


Oh and this cracked me up as much as the that little grumpy bridesmaid

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-cartwheels-down-Westminster-Abbey-aisle.html


----------



## ms piggy

The cake is stunning. Again, it's very much to Kate's taste. 

Waiting now to see William and Kate make their way from Clarence House back to Buckingham Palace for the dinner reception to be hosted by Prince Charles.


----------



## ms piggy

They are arriving in a black Jaguar!


----------



## bisousx

Harry looks super hot, lol! The wedding looked lovely - I'm so happy for William and Kate.


----------



## ms piggy

Harry looks really fun! The brothers look close and are a great support for each other. 

No one else is here? Am curious to see what Kate will wear to the dinner reception. Anyone else?


----------



## chantal1922

I'm here. I am just waiting for more pics since I am in America. I just watched the ceremony and the music was amazing.


----------



## ms piggy

I was only 10 when Diana and Charles got married (now you know my age LOL!). Like many young girls growing up was totally fascinated by her. And of course Prince William. When Diana died, I was glued to the funeral. Now I feel like I'm watching my little brother's wedding, how William has grown and become a man. And now starting a new chapter of his life. 

I think Kate has been a good influence on William. They appear compatible and he now seems very settled and acceptance of his role as a future monarch.


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Her sister looks fabulous


----------



## princesskiwi07

Just heard the Queen left the palace. Seems like they're still waiting for Will & Kate.

EDIT: They have arrived at the palace! Looks like Kate changed into something else, couldn't see much through the car.


----------



## NY_Mami

Kate looked cute..... I wasn't wowed by the dress.... but she looked beautiful..... a great nod to McQueen..... Pippa's dress reminded me of the Pre-Fall 2009 cowl neck dress.... that's how I knew off the bat that it was McQueen.... it was nice of Sarah Burton to put some of Lee McQueen's essence into the look.....

Secondly.... I want every single one of those Phillip Treacy hats..... I love his confections.... they are like little works of art..... I saw one on display at NYCFW.... and it was *BEAUTIFUL*....


----------



## NY_Mami

Pippa's dress reminds me of this dress from McQueen's Pre-Fall 2009 collection....


----------



## ms piggy

A good pic of the back of the gown. Pippa's dress has similar buttons down the back.


----------



## NY_Mami

I wish Diana was still alive to see this day.... she would've been stuntin' on all them.... lol....


----------



## princesskiwi07

ms piggy said:


> A good pic of the back of the gown. The buttons down the back is similar to Pippa's dress.



I read that there were 58 buttons on the back of that dress!


----------



## ms piggy

NY_Mami said:


> Pippa's dress reminds me of this dress from McQueen's Pre-Fall 2009 collection....



It does look similar. Any pic of the back?


----------



## solange

So... what's happening now?


----------



## vikianderson

I did. A number of posts were complaining that the dress was too plain, that she wasn't wearing enough make up, that she was too covered up and that the kiss was too tame. I'm just saying that showing lots of flesh and snogging on the balcony in front of huge crowds is behaviour more typical of someone like Kim Kardashian (or Posh, or Lindsay Lohan or a whole plethora of other celebs) rather than Middleton....er...Duchess of Cambridge  


^ ^ absolutely! .....................or Mariah Carey!  

someone actually said to one of the reporters "she (Kate) was up there with Cheryl Cole".  Dear God! 

she has apparently changed into a long white stapless gown for this evening's celebrations but no pix as yet


----------



## ms piggy

The couple are at the dinner reception hosted by Prince Charles in Buckingham Palace for 300 close friends and relatives.

Still waiting to see pics.


----------



## NY_Mami

ms piggy said:


> It does look similar. Any pic of the back?


 
Nope.... but Cameron Diaz wore it to the Golden Globes last year.... I couldn't find a pic of her wit' her back turned....


----------



## solange

Need pictures!!!


----------



## NY_Mami

I wanna see gown #2.... lol....


----------



## ms piggy

Prince Harry was an absolute blast in the carriage with the wee members of the bridal party. He appeared enjoying himself the whole ceremony. I'm beginning to like him!


----------



## CobaltBlu

pmburk said:


> Lots of cake pics here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/britishmonarchy/page2



Oh my gosh!!!!

the cake is incredible! Look at the detail!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sigh, everything is so lovely!


----------



## princesskiwi07

No pics yet, but they said Kate answered a question from somewhere, don't know what, but the answer was she and Will had 'a great day'.


----------



## NY_Mami

CobaltBlu said:


> Oh my gosh!!!!
> 
> the cake is incredible! Look at the detail!


 
Is that a real flower or is it sugar???.... I would lose me mind makin' zillions of those... lol....


----------



## ms piggy

Looks like Kate is wearing a white dress with a cream cropped jacket over it.


----------



## solange

Where do you see this?


----------



## queennadine

^Where are you seeing this? Must.Have.Pictures.


----------



## ms piggy

BBC World News. They were showing some footage at Clarence House as the couple was leaving.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I wouldn't want to eat that cake


----------



## ms piggy

ms piggy said:


> Looks like Kate is wearing a white dress with a cream cropped jacket over it.



The white dress has a similar style to the wedding dress at the top part. Another McQueen? Alas, only the top of the dress was visible in the footage.


----------



## vikianderson

they were filmed leaving Clarence House. (Sky News) it's beautiful, off white, strapless sweetheart shaped corset bodice, diamante detail around the waist and long, flowing A~line skirt


----------



## ms piggy

BBC just announced it's another Sarah Burton dress. White satin with some details.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly




----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Silly question but do you think Pippa wore Spanx?


 

No. I think she just has a banging body.


----------



## queennadine

I wanna seeeeeee


----------



## thegoreprincess

I want to see, too!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

What an incredible day (well, night for me).
I am so glad I stayed up to watch it live, and so happy to have so much PF commentary to go along with it


----------



## princesskiwi07

Just ones from the car so far.


----------



## CobaltBlu

BBC america is running repeats, I would love to see new footage. Ms Piggy, now you are scooping us!!


----------



## queennadine

Ahhhh ok, there should be pictures soon then.


----------



## ms piggy

Good morning CB! Thank you so much for keeping me up to date earlier. Am fighting sleep now, it's almost half past 3am here! But am so excited and making up for the earlier lost time LOL!


----------



## NYCBelle

I was watching The Talk at the gym and Sharon Osbourne was covering the wedding and she said that Harry told William when he turned around "Wait until you see her" awww


----------



## chantal1922

NYCBelle said:


> I was watching The Talk at the gym and Sharon Osbourne was covering the wedding and she said that Harry told William when he turned around "Wait until you see her" awww


awww


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

The dress has a diamond gem belt round it.. looks beautiful


----------



## solange

Second dress=pretty! Jacket looks fuzzy.


----------



## EMMY

I stayed home from work this morning to see the wedding.....I'm such a girly girl for this stuff..I was GLUED to the TV..I literally cheered out loud when William kissed her again...then I totally laughed at myself...I can't get enough pics...she is just gorgeous! Congrats to both of them..


----------



## NYCBelle

On The Talk Sharon was also laughing because she was talking about the order of how people of importance were sitting and she said this was probably the first time Elton John ever sat his old bum in a plastic chair next to the Beckhams and Guy Ritchie all the way in the back lol


----------



## queennadine

Where is everyone seeing the 2nd dress?!?!?!?!? I'm going crazy!!!


----------



## ms piggy

Here are some pics from Daily Mail, same ones I saw from the BBC footage. 

Apparently the gown is strapless with a diamante belt and A-line shape.


----------



## NYCBelle

queennadine said:


> Where is everyone seeing the 2nd dress?!?!?!?!? I'm going crazy!!!



me too i want to see. let me check bbc online


----------



## thegoreprincess

ms piggy said:


> Here are some pics from Daily Mail, same ones I saw from the BBC footage.
> 
> Apparently the gown is strapless with a diamante belt and A-line shape.



God, she is so stunning!!!

More pictures!!!


----------



## ms piggy

BBC had more footage of Kate in the full gown. And she looked beautiful as always.

According to the Daily Mail : The second dress is a strapless white satin gazar evening dress with a circle skirt and diamante embroidered detail round the waist, St James's Palace said. Kate was also wearing a white angora bolero cardigan.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-House-wedding-reception.html#ixzz1KwVg6SkZ


----------



## Loony

NYCBelle said:


> I was watching The Talk at the gym and Sharon Osbourne was covering the wedding and she said that Harry told William when he turned around "Wait until you see her" awww


 
After kissing Kate on the balcony, William turned to Harry and said "it's your turn now". To kiss Pippa that is


----------



## Pursissima

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/29/article-1382015-0BD6BDF000000578-969_634x958.jpg

I apologize if I posted the link incorrectly, but there is the dress photo.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow, she gets prettier as the day goes on...

I just heard a piece about the flowers, all the flowers for the day are local, none imported. They are from English gardens and castles and estates. They all have special meaning, its incredible. They said it would have been hundreds of thousands of dollars to buy...but, I guess they didnt have to buy very many of them.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Pursissima said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/29/article-1382015-0BD6BDF000000578-969_634x958.jpg



She looks beautiful! Not a fan of the fuzzies.


----------



## ms piggy

And the full pic.

According to the Daily Mail : The second dress is a strapless white satin gazar evening dress with a circle skirt and diamante embroidered detail round the waist, St James's Palace said. Kate was also wearing a white angora bolero cardigan.


----------



## queennadine

GORGEOUS! (She needs to take that fuzzy thing off though, lol)

Oh, it looks like she's wearing the engagement ring and wedding band together!


----------



## vikianderson




----------



## CobaltBlu

Pursissima said:


> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/29/article-1382015-0BD6BDF000000578-969_634x958.jpg
> 
> I apologize if I posted the link incorrectly, but there is the dress photo.



Wow.Lovely.


----------



## ms piggy

Gosh she looks tiny in the dress!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I LOVE it. It reminds me of my wedding dress


----------



## NYCBelle

Loony said:


> After kissing Kate on the balcony, William turned to Harry and said "it's your turn now". To kiss Pippa that is



hahahaha! those 2 need to hook up


----------



## NYCBelle

CobaltBlu said:


> Wow.Lovely.



stunning!


----------



## solange

She looks pretty (and comfy)!


----------



## chantal1922

STUNNING! Geez her waist is small!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Looking for more!


----------



## Loony

NYCBelle said:


> hahahaha! those 2 need to hook up



Give 'em enough champagne  although I wonder how Chelsy would react  If there's a punch up then it would definitely be like a proper wedding.


----------



## octopus17

All the Middleton ladies have such teeny tiny waists - it's a hot topic where I am!


----------



## ms piggy




----------



## NYCBelle

Loony said:


> Give 'em enough champagne  although I wonder how Chelsy would react  If there's a punch up then it would definitely be like a proper wedding.



Well i'm sure when he saw Pippa he was like Chelsy who?


----------



## princesskiwi07

3 more.


----------



## Ladybug09

Too thin, you see her hip bone in that dress....maybe she needs to gain a little bit of weight back.



ms piggy said:


> And the full pic.
> 
> According to the Daily Mail : The second dress is a strapless white satin gazar evening dress with a circle skirt and diamante embroidered detail round the waist, St James's Palace said. Kate was also wearing a white angora bolero cardigan.


----------



## chantal1922

I hope there will be pics of Pippa's dress. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ms piggy

Bigger pics. Pretty gown. And William is looking dapper!


----------



## Ladybug09

Cornflower Blue said:


> All the Middleton ladies have such teeny tiny waists - it's a hot topic where I am!


 

it wasn't always this tiny and since they've gotten engaged, she's lost a bit of weight.


----------



## ms piggy

They really do make such a handsome couple!

Can't wait to see the official wedding photos.


----------



## ms piggy

Camilla's light blue hand-embroidered high-collared floor length is an Anna Valentine dress.


----------



## LittleH

They both look gorgeous, and oh so happy


----------



## ms piggy

Pippa has reportedly changed into a long emerald green sleeveless dress with a jewelled embellishment on the front and a plunging neckline. Her hair was pinned up at the back and carrying a clutch bag.

Carole Middleton wore a black capped sleeve dress, cut low at the front and back, with a tiered skirt.

The bride's father and brother wore black tuxedos with bow ties.


----------



## bisousx

I have a biggggg fat crush on Harry.. he looks dreamy in the pics too!


----------



## thegoreprincess

ms piggy said:


> Pippa has reportedly changed into a long emerald green sleeveless dress with a jewelled embellishment on the front and a plunging neckline. Her hair was pinned up at the back and carrying a clutch bag.
> 
> Carole Middleton wore a black capped sleeve dress, cut low at the front and back, with a tiered skirt.
> 
> The bride's father and brother wore black tuxedos with bow ties.



Ugh! Can't wait to see!


----------



## CobaltBlu

THUD!! She is going to look incredible. OMG!



ms piggy said:


> Pippa has reportedly changed into a long emerald green sleeveless dress with a jewelled embellishment on the front and a plunging neckline. Her hair was pinned up at the back and carrying a clutch bag.
> 
> Carole Middleton wore a black capped sleeve dress, cut low at the front and back, with a tiered skirt.
> 
> The bride's father and brother wore black tuxedos with bow ties.


----------



## gelbergirl

ms piggy said:


> Pippa has reportedly changed into a long emerald green sleeveless dress with a jewelled embellishment on the front and a plunging neckline. Her hair was pinned up at the back and carrying a clutch bag.
> 
> Carole Middleton wore a black capped sleeve dress, cut low at the front and back, with a tiered skirt.
> 
> The bride's father and brother wore black tuxedos with bow ties.




ohhhh, I hope we get pictures !


----------



## queennadine

^YES!!! I need pictures! lol


----------



## NoSnowHere

I didn't know they've been together for 8 years. She was stunning today. I only wish Diana was alive to share this day.


----------



## LittleH

On a funny note, did you know that after images of Pippa Middleton's pics from the ceremony surfaced there was a new group on facebook created? It's called "The Pippa Middleton Ass Appreciation Society"...:lolots:


----------



## exotikittenx

Pippa's emerald green dress:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...h-plunging-neckline-pictures-115875-23096297/

Kate is SOOOO beautiful!  I love her taste.  I also like the fuzzy sweater.    William looks handsome.  What a beautiful wedding.


----------



## NY_Mami

ms piggy said:


> And the full pic.
> 
> According to the Daily Mail : The second dress is a strapless white satin gazar evening dress with a circle skirt and diamante embroidered detail round the waist, St James's Palace said. Kate was also wearing a white angora bolero cardigan.


 
OMG.... her waist is so tiny....


----------



## NYCBelle

video of 2nd dress

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13244550


----------



## NYCBelle

exotikittenx said:


> Pippa's emerald green dress:
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...h-plunging-neckline-pictures-115875-23096297/
> 
> Kate is SOOOO beautiful!  I love her taste.  I also like the fuzzy sweater.    William looks handsome.  What a beautiful wedding.




yes love the sweater with the gown because it is so her =)

not too fond of Pippa's 2nd dress...loved the 1st one better


----------



## .jourdyn.

bisousx said:


> I have a biggggg fat crush on Harry.. he looks dreamy in the pics too!



I know exactly what you mean and yes he was looking mighty damn fine today. 

I'm so glad that I decided to wake up early to watch it, it truly was a magnificent ceremony and Kate looked beautiful.


----------



## queennadine

Yeah, I'm not feeling this green dress either. It looks like a run-of-the-mill prom dress to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

NYCBelle said:


> yes love the sweater with the gown because it is so her =)
> 
> *not too fond of Pippa's 2nd dress.*..loved the 1st one better


 

It fits her body great, but yea, I don't know if it right for this occassion.


I really wonder if she got it to turn Harry's head away from Chelsea???? Time will tell.


----------



## ms piggy

Pippa's evening dress.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Pippa looks STUNNING, too!!!


----------



## BigBlueSky

Are you guys going to think about the royal wedding when you go to sleep tonight?


----------



## Ladybug09

^^No, I'm too tired to think about this stuff when my head finally hits a pillow.


----------



## NY_Mami

Is Prince William wearing a Balmain suit??????..... those Lapels looks like Balmain lapels....


----------



## NY_Mami

Pippa looks cute....


----------



## NYCBelle

queennadine said:


> Yeah, I'm not feeling this green dress either. It looks like a run-of-the-mill prom dress to me.



exactly! like it has cheap rhinestones


----------



## Nat

Thanks for the pics, ms piggy!! I'm on my iPad, so no more pics from me tonight.

I'm not realing feeling the second dress of Pipps either.....and the fake tan is a bit too much, if you ask me.


----------



## NYCBelle

I wonder what will she do with the dresses. It would be great if they auction them for their charities.


----------



## CobaltBlu

yes, pippas second dress was way more awesome in my mind, LOL!


----------



## ms piggy

I much prefer Kate's style over Pippa's. Not liking the fake tan and she's obviously milking the photo opportunity. 

I'm off to bed, it's way past 4 in the morning here and it's been a loooong day! Good night.


----------



## Robicslady

Oh- I thought it was her bathrobe!  





ms piggy said:


> Camilla's light blue hand-embroidered high-collared floor length is an Anna Valentine dress.


----------



## Nat

ms piggy said:


> I much prefer Kate's style over Pippa;s. Not liking the fake tan. She's obviously milking the opportunity.
> 
> I'm off to bed, it's way past 4 in the morning here and it's been a loooong day! Good night.



You're a trooper for staying up so late! Sweet dreams


----------



## NYCBelle

FashionweekNYC  
Final Royal Wedding Fact: The wedding dress is estimated to have cost between $300,000 and $450,000 Dollars!


----------



## buzzytoes

Her newest is dress is more like what I pictured for the actual wedding, minus the fuzzy sweater. I didn't think she would wear a strapless dress at the wedding but the style is younger and more her, just judging from other pics I've seen of her.


----------



## NYCBelle

http://fashionista.com/2011/04/kate...-the-dress-did-you-know-her-hips-were-padded/

As it turns out, all the McQueen rumors were true; Kate Middleton wed today in a stunning long-sleeved creation by Sarah Burton for Alexander McQueen.

Burton and Middleton worked closely on the design of the dress, referencing English traditions and signatures of the McQueen brand. From the descriptions on the Official Royal Wedding Website, it is obvious that this design made full use of the unbelievable technique and skill of the McQueen atelier.

Of the choice, the official site says:

Miss Middleton chose British brand Alexander McQueen for the beauty of its craftsmanship and its respect for traditional workmanship and the technical construction of clothing. Miss Middleton wished for her dress to combine tradition and modernity with the artistic vision that characterises Alexander McQueen&#8217;s work..
The dress is made from hand-cut English lace, French Chantilly lace, and ivory and white satin gazar. The lace appliques were handmade by the Royal School of Needlework using a technique called Carrickmacross that originated in Ireland in the 1820s. The lace workers washed their hands every 30 minutes and replaced their needles every three hours to ensure that the lace remained pure white. The flowers designs in the lace are of actual flowers: rose, thistle, daffodil and shamrock.

If you thought Kate Middleton looked curvier than usual, you&#8217;d be correct. The silhouette featured padding at the hips, as a reference to traditional Victorian corsetry as well as a signature of the most dramatic McQueen looks. 58 gazar and organza covered buttons ran up the back of the dress, no wonder Middleton needed help getting dressed this morning.

On top Middleton wore a tiara belonging to the Queen herself. The Cartier &#8220;halo&#8221; tiara was made in 1936 and given to Queen Elizabeth on her 18th birthday as a gift from her mother. Middleton&#8217;s veil is made of ivory silk tulle &#8211; nothing too heavy when she&#8217;s got to show off a vintage Cartier tiara.

Classic, demure, and elegant the dress is sure to please both the public and the fashion critics. WWD has already scooped up quotes from the fashion crowd about Middleton&#8217;s choice.

Karl Lagerfeld said &#8220;She is very elegant. The dress is classic and goes very well in the Westminster decor. It almost reminds me of (Queen) Elizabeth&#8217;s wedding, the royal weddings in the Fifties. The proportion of the train is good. The lace is very pretty. I like the veil a lot.&#8221;

If it&#8217;s a hit with Karl, I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s a hit with everyone. He has very, very high standards.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I like Pippa's dress


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just heard that she did not toss her bouquet, it was left at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier 

She really put some amazing touches on this ceremony.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

That's beautiful. She has amazing class.


----------



## NYCBelle

CobaltBlu said:


> I just heard that she did not toss her bouquet, it was left at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier
> 
> She really put some amazing touches on this ceremony.



wow how sweet!


----------



## mja0375

Such a beautiful wedding, I'm so glad I stayed up to watch it!


----------



## NYCBelle

I also loved how william drove the car himself and they dressed it up with the balloons and plate saying JU5T WED.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think the sisters look great.


----------



## beastofthefields

CobaltBlu said:


> I just heard that she did not toss her bouquet, it was left at the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier
> 
> She really put some amazing touches on this ceremony.


 

Whilst that would have been a really unique and touchingly beautiful gesture CobaltBlu - it isn't true as she held her bouquet when she was on the balcony with William!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

NYCBelle said:


> I also loved how william drove the car himself and they dressed it up with the balloons and plate saying JU5T WED.



Me too


----------



## LovesYSL

Kate's evening gown makes me forgive her for her wedding dress. LOVE.


----------



## CobaltBlu

beastofthefields said:


> Whilst that would have been a really unique and touchingly beautiful gesture CobaltBlu - it isn't true as she held her bouquet when she was on the balcony with William!!



She would still have it there, as it was needed for photos, etc., and she was still in her dress, etc. I think after the reception is when it happened. I will try to find out more. It was on the news. I dont know when she could have gotten it back there though....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It is customary of royal weddings for the bouquet to be returned to the abbey and placed on the tomb that evening.


----------



## NYCBelle

beastofthefields said:


> Whilst that would have been a really unique and touchingly beautiful gesture CobaltBlu - it isn't true as she held her bouquet when she was on the balcony with William!!



yeah i'm sure she held the bouquet until they were done with pics in the palace


----------



## Brina

I've heard that the Queen was the first one who left her bouquet at the tomb of the unknown soldier, it became kind of a tradition!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just read that Diana had three bouquets....one for the rehearsal, on for the Tomb, and one for the photographs....

so, maybe something like this was planned for Kate as well...?


----------



## Robicslady

In any case, the whole day's events were truly Classy!


----------



## pmburk

This article clarifies a bit more about the bouquet - apparently it is sent back to the Abbey after all of the photos are finished:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...idal-bouquet-at-grave-of-Unknown-Warrior.html


----------



## CobaltBlu

Brina said:


> I've heard that the Queen was the first one who left her bouquet at the tomb of the unknown soldier, it became kind of a tradition!



I just read about it.... The queen mother started it, before she was queen...she actually just paused and put it there. Now it is less spontaneous, but still meaningful and now a tradition. I didnt know all of this!


----------



## beastofthefields

CobaltBlu said:


> She would still have it there, as it was needed for photos, etc., and she was still in her dress, etc. I think after the reception is when it happened. I will try to find out more. It was on the news. I dont know when she could have gotten it back there though....


 

Sorry then Coby-Blu, my bad.     It is a lovely thing to do!!


----------



## Brina

It was a beautiful wedding and maybe the dress will appear in my dreams tonight, haha! Hope they will have a nice wedding night  and a great honeymoon!


----------



## beastofthefields

I had no idea Guy Richie is Catherine's 5th cousin.  I couldn't believe it when he popped up on my screen and then I couldn't believe it when they said they were related - I bet Catherine wasn't invited to his wedding to Madge!!


----------



## caitlin1214

Such a beautiful wedding. I'm so glad I was able to watch it as it happened.


And I'm sorry I crapped out without saying goodbye to everyone but I was too excited to sleep leading up to the wedding, and I said that I would sleep once they were married. There were the kisses and the fly-overs and then I thought, "I'm exhausted. I'm going to bed."


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

CobaltBlu said:


> I just read about it.... Queen Victoria started it, before she was queen...she actually just paused and put it there. Now it is less spontaneous, but still meaningful and now a tradition. I didnt know all of this!


 

No, it was the Queen Mother. Victoria wasn't married at the Abbey and the Tomb wasn't there then anyway, it was placed after WWI.


----------



## caitlin1214

Go Fug Yourself's take on the wedding:

http://gofugyourself.com/


The fourth post down, I believe, shows what everyone else changed into for the reception.

Just look for the picture of Princess Anne looking like this:


----------



## CobaltBlu

Diane d'Poitier said:


> No, it was the Queen Mother. Victoria wasn't married at the Abbey and the Tomb wasn't there then anyway, it was placed after WWI.




I totally meant The Queen MUM!!!!  I am sleep deprived and have a muddle of royal trivia floating around my head....Thanks for the clarification. gotta have the Royal Record straight.

I fixed my pose.


----------



## CobaltBlu

You wussie!!!




caitlin1214 said:


> Such a beautiful wedding. I'm so glad I was able to watch it as it happened.
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry I crapped out without saying goodbye to everyone but I was too excited to sleep leading up to the wedding, and I said that I would sleep once they were married. There were the kisses and the fly-overs and then I thought, "I'm exhausted. I'm going to bed."


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

CobaltBlu said:


> I totally meant The Queen MUM!!!! I am sleep deprived and have a muddle of royal trivia floating around my head....Thanks for the clarification. gotta have the Royal Record straight.
> 
> I fixed my pose.


 
I am a font of Royal Trivia! 

Bet the partying at Buck House is pretty crazy right now. But then again, it's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Diane d'Poitier said:


> I am a font of Royal Trivia!
> 
> Bet the partying at Buck House is pretty crazy right now. But then again, it's Friday, Friday, gotta get down on Friday.




:lolots:


----------



## Addictista

Thank you to all the ladies here who posted all the amazing pictures and info!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Some of Kates new perks...

http://www.eonline.com/photos/gallery.jsp?galleryUUID=3077#121302


----------



## wordbox

I've spent way too much time reading this thread this afternoon! haha... which is funny because just a few days ago I was totally over the whole royal wedding and was sick of hearing about it. Today, I can't get enough!

I love the tidbit about the bouquet, how sweet. 

So many amazing, beautiful, classy details. Well done.


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is the "Lovers Knot" brooch the Queen wore today 
The ribbons are articulated so they move.

http://www.royalcollection.org.uk/m...xhibs=BPSO2006jewellery&detail=magnify&item=9


----------



## Bentley1

caitlin1214 said:


> Such a beautiful wedding. I'm so glad I was able to watch it as it happened.
> 
> 
> And I'm sorry I crapped out without saying goodbye to everyone but I was too excited to sleep leading up to the wedding, and I said that I would sleep once they were married. There were the kisses and the fly-overs and then I thought, "I'm exhausted. I'm going to bed."



Lol, that's exactly what happened to me!  It was 4 am here and I just passed out after they wed. I didn't even get to see them kiss!  Have to go watch that now!!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Read this off Tumblr.



> Kate Middleton did her own make-up for the wedding because she wanted William to see her how he always will, not how someone made her up to look like.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Did you see the cartwheeing vicar???


----------



## wordbox

lol!


----------



## princesskiwi07

"One More Kiss?"










Oh, the things you find on Tumblr....


----------



## coachariffic

princesskiwi07 said:


> "One More Kiss?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the things you find on Tumblr....


----------



## solange

Good grief, lol.


----------



## GTOFan

I didn't get a chance to read through all the pages, but did Princess Diana's brother attend the wedding?  I watched and no mention of him.

Oops, just saw a pic of him and his fiance!

LOVED watching the royal nuptials!


----------



## Karenada

he did if you look back the thread theres a picture of his three daughters sitting together.


----------



## princesskiwi07

A Look At The Crowds.


----------



## cakegirl

Were there any pictures of Chelsy's reception dress? The drawing looking pretty and hopefully she was a little more polished at night.


----------



## nastasja

princesskiwi07 said:


> "One More Kiss?"


 
Cute!


----------



## purseprincess32

Congrats to Prince William & Now Princess Kate


----------



## mjvictamonte

purseprincess32 said:


> Congrats to Prince William & Now Princess Kate



She's not Princess Kate yet. She won't get that title until Charles becomes King.


----------



## Contessa

Kate's make-up was flawless. 

Anyone know for certain which brand of make-up she used? I've read Bobbi Brown, but I want the same face powder!!!


----------



## ellacoach

wordbox said:


> I've spent way too much time reading this thread this afternoon! haha... which is funny because just a few days ago I was totally over the whole royal wedding and was sick of hearing about it. Today, I can't get enough!


 
You have just described how I felt and now feel about the Royal Wedding to a T! I've been watching about it and reading about it all day!


----------



## guccimamma

mjvictamonte said:


> She's not Princess Kate yet. She won't get that title until Charles becomes King.



i did not know that


----------



## bisousx

Lol, I have been reading about the royal wedding all day too! And it's mostly the same information recycled over and over... 

I can't get enough of Chelsy Davy. She looks like a fun girl, and cracks me up everytime I see her photos - always looking hungover. I hope her and Prince Harry get back together


----------



## brianne1114

guccimamma said:


> i did not know that


 
right now she is the Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## guccimamma

bisousx said:


> Lol, I have been reading about the royal wedding all day too! And it's mostly the same information recycled over and over...
> 
> I can't get enough of Chelsy Davy. She looks like a fun girl, and cracks me up everytime I see her photos - always looking hungover. I hope her and Prince Harry get back together



yeah, i think she's the unfortunate recipient of perpetual dark under eye circles. i have a feeling she looks better than she photographs.


----------



## letsgoshopping

mjvictamonte said:


> She's not Princess Kate yet. She won't get that title until Charles becomes King.



I think for now she's Duchess of Cambridge OR Princess William of Wales, but not Princess Katherine. 

I read this article, which explains it in detail (pretty interesting!):

http://www.theprovince.com/news/roy...n+princess+Kate+will+never/4701068/story.html

"When Lady Diana Spencer married the Prince of Wales, she became The Princess of Wales &#8212; but not Princess Diana. Likewise, Sarah Ferguson did not become Princess Sarah upon her marriage to Prince Andrew &#8212; she became the Her Royal Highness Duchess of York. And after her divorce, since the title was hers by marriage and not by birth, she is no longer a duchess or an HRH, though she continues to be Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York."


----------



## kirsten

Awww.


----------



## natcolb65

Ok....I have been reading this thread all day!!! I just got done. I woke up at 4am to watch and had to be at work at 8. I'm sleepy but it was worth it. It was so beautiful. Kate looked beautiful, so did Pippa. 

Unlike most I didn't think Victoria Beckham looked all that. I mean she looked ok but that's it. It's a spring wedding so I didn't understand why she had on a fall dress.  I don't know why I didn't log on TPF this morning with everyone else!!! Congrats to Will and Kate!!!


----------



## ellacoach

I think Prince Harry should date Pippa!


----------



## LovesYSL

bisousx said:


> Lol, I have been reading about the royal wedding all day too! And it's mostly the same information recycled over and over...
> 
> I can't get enough of Chelsy Davy. She looks like a fun girl, and cracks me up everytime I see her photos - always looking hungover. I hope her and Prince Harry get back together



Ugh she looks like a Tara Reid type character.


----------



## bisousx

LovesYSL said:


> Ugh she looks like a Tara Reid type character.



ha ha.. yeah maybe, minus the plastic surgery. I can't see Harry with a prim and proper girl like Kate, although Kate is stunning in an elegant way.


----------



## ms piggy

Nat said:


> You're a trooper for staying up so late! Sweet dreams



Thanks, it's been fun. And it's just the beginning for William and Kate's life together. Very much looking forward to it.


----------



## ms piggy

Carole Middleton's evening dress. 

She looks really good although am not too crazy about the frills down the dress. It's obvious where Kate got her great genes from.


----------



## ms piggy

The in-laws together after the church ceremony.


----------



## kroquet

Contessa said:


> While I agree that Kate's family looked elegant, IMHO they didn't look very happy. I don't know if they were worried about a possible threat, but they did not look as though they were at the wedding at their daughter- by their expressions at least.


 

After finally getting to re-watch, I think they were quite emotional and overwhelmed, not unhappy.   Having gone through my own daughter's wedding, I can attest to the emotions felt.   Her father looked like he was about to burst with pride and Carole was doing her best to keep everything together.    One thing about the Middleton's that is apparent is their love for each other and for William.


----------



## kroquet

The Queen looks so beautiful in her yellow.   So regal.


----------



## Contessa

kroquet said:


> After finally getting to re-watch, I think they were quite emotional and overwhelmed, not unhappy.   Having gone through my own daughter's wedding, I can attest to the emotions felt.   Her father looked like he was about to burst with pride and Carole was doing her best to keep everything together.    One thing about the Middleton's that is apparent is their love for each other and for William.



yes. 

I also heard that showing too much emotion/animation is inappropriate at such an occasion. I think her family were trying their best to keep it together. 

Speaking of inappropriate, it's amazing that the Beckham's missed out on an important detail: his wearing of the Order of the British Empire! One would think that the Beckhams of all people would get a detail like this ironed out BEFORE the big event. I don't understand. If in doubt, ASK.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ellacoach said:


> I think Prince Harry should date Pippa!



Pippa looks far too prim and proper to date Harry IMO. He needs someone a bit more loose and fun. I think him and Chelsea are quite good together actually.


----------



## kirsten

Contessa said:


> yes.
> *
> I also heard that showing too much emotion/animation is inappropriate at such an occasion. I think her family were trying their best to keep it together.*
> 
> Speaking of inappropriate, it's amazing that the Beckham's missed out on an important detail: his wearing of the Order of the British Empire! One would think that the Beckhams of all people would get a detail like this ironed out BEFORE the big event. I don't understand. If in doubt, ASK.



I agree. I even thought at times Kate was trying to remind herself to keep her composure, which she did fabulously the whole time, but on the way out of the church she would sometimes stop smiling and look real serious. A couple seconds later though she would break out a smile again.

William was blushing and grinning the whole time. You could tell he was ecstatic.


----------



## ms piggy

IMO and it appears to me, Kate is the best of her parents combined - the grace and look of the mother and the sensibility and down to earth/grounded qualities of her father.


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/Search.aspx?EventId=113270608#


----------



## purseinsanity

LovesYSL said:


> Ugh she looks like a Tara Reid type character.



ITA!


----------



## BigPurseSue

What I'd like to know is where was Sarah Ferguson? Barbara Walters said she was invited. She is an aunt and her ex-husband and daughters were prominently there. But maybe they said "Technically Sarah you are invited, but in reality..." Sure wish one of the networks would have hired her as a commentator.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I  Kate's 2nd dress..it really suits her and very elegant..but she needs to put on a little more weight, it's quite scary to see such a small waist on someone so tall


----------



## ms piggy

BigPurseSue said:


> What I'd like to know is where was Sarah Ferguson? Barbara Walters said she was invited. She is an aunt and her ex-husband and daughters were prominently there. But maybe they said "Technically Sarah you are invited, but in reality..." Sure wish one of the networks would have hired her as a commentator.



Sarah was not invited to the wedding.


----------



## chinkee21

Lovely evening dress, but her pelvic bone is sticking out...so thin...


----------



## kroquet

Kate will gain some weight soon, as I am hoping for a baby.   lol


----------



## oonik

Wow ! It's like a continuous commentary on this thread.. LOVE IT ! 

And thank you the the peeps who finally got what Harry said to William.. nice !


----------



## prettyprincess

What a stunning bride Kate was! The only thing that annoyed me was Victoria Beckham, she looked so silly. I think she needs to re think her rule about not smiling and her dress was too dark for such a beautiful Spring day.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ms piggy said:


> Sarah was not invited to the wedding.


 
Understandable, yet very sad.


----------



## pixiesparkle

prettyprincess said:


> What a stunning bride Kate was! The only thing that annoyed me was Victoria Beckham, she looked so silly. I think she needs to re think her rule about not smiling and her dress was too dark for such a beautiful Spring day.


I think at one point she did manage to crack a smile


----------



## caitlin1214

People were wondering why Kate kept looking down when William saluted in the carriage. 


The carriage was passing by London's Cenotaph, which honors England's fallen soldiers. William was showing respect by saluting and Kate was showing it by bowing her head.  



William and Harry both saluted the Cenotaph on the car ride to Westminster Abbey before the wedding.


----------



## caitlin1214

Here's the little blurb about Kate's wedding bouquet from People's website:

Symbolism was key in the small bouquet Catherine carried, designed for her by Shane Connolly. In addition to the flower sweet William, the bouquet included lily-of-the-valley (for return of happiness), hyacinth (constancy of love) and ivy (for fidelity, marriage and affection). Also key to the arrangement were stems from plants grown from sprigs of the bridal bouquets of Queen Victoria and Queen Elizabeth.

http://www.people.com/people/package/gallery/0,,20395222_20485961,00.html?stitched#20944003

_I love that it included a flower called a Sweet William! _


----------



## NYCBelle

GTOFan said:


> I didn't get a chance to read through all the pages, but did Princess Diana's brother attend the wedding?  I watched and no mention of him.
> 
> Oops, just saw a pic of him and his fiance!
> 
> LOVED watching the royal nuptials!



Yes he was the one that Harry handed a folder to on the way out to the aisle. He said the only down part was Diana not being here.


----------



## caitlin1214

Her earrings were a gift from her parents to go with her tiara. 

They were designed to include aspects of the Middleton family's new Coat-of-Arms: the oak leaf stud and the hanging acorn.


The Middleton family's new Coat-of-Arms is explained here:

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20483104,00.html


----------



## NYCBelle

I'm watching the repeat on Piers Morgan and as they got in the carriage leaving the abbey she asked him "Are you happy?" and he smiled and said something  ohh so sweet!  And the shot from above the carriage her hand is on his lap and he's rubbing and squeezing her hand. adorbs!


----------



## ms piggy

Love the respect of the tradition.


----------



## ms piggy




----------



## caitlin1214

May your joys be as bright as the morning,
your years of happiness
as numerous as the stars in the heavens,
and your troubles but shadows
that fade in the sunlight of love.

-Unknown-

Old English Wedding Blessing


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> May your joys be as bright as the morning,
> your years of happiness
> as numerous as the stars in the heavens,
> and your troubles but shadows
> that fade in the sunlight of love.
> 
> -Unknown-
> 
> Old English Wedding Blessing





It was really great watching the wedding with you, caitlin!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> It was really great watching the wedding with you, caitlin!!!



Thanks! I loved watching it with you, too!


----------



## caitlin1214

This was caught on video shortly after the wedding:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QppcKet8gg




He's so happy, he's doing cartwheels!


----------



## ms piggy

caitlin1214 said:


> May your joys be as bright as the morning,
> your years of happiness
> as numerous as the stars in the heavens,
> and your troubles but shadows
> that fade in the sunlight of love.
> 
> -Unknown-
> 
> Old English Wedding Blessing



Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## CobaltBlu

caitlin1214 said:


> Thanks! I loved watching it with you, too!



I just watched Diana Queen of Hearts, from 1998.. I wasnt going to, but I couldnt turn it off. She was really so incredible. So kind and charitable,  hope William and Harry follow in her footsteps, and I think they will...


----------



## CobaltBlu

ms piggy, are you all caught up?  Did you see all the highlights??


----------



## kirsten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFXUmvMskpw

*Horse breaks royal wedding script*

April 30, 2011
The timing was perfect, the lines delivered without a hitch. The royal wedding of Prince William to Kate Middleton unfolded in picture-perfect fashion - except for one horse.

The black horse's frightened dash was seen momentarily by a viewing audience estimated at two billion as it flashed past the open carriage carrying the newlyweds in a procession from Westminster Abbey to Buckingham Palace.

The couple were accompanied by soldiers on horseback from the Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment.

The rider was unseated shortly after the royal procession left the abbey, and bolted past the couple's carriage near 10 Downing Street.

While one eyewitness said the horse appeared to lose its footing and fell as it trotted around a corner, other reports said it was spooked by the noise from the cheering crowd.

The rider - a member of the Blues and Royals horse guard - ended up on the ground. Another rider grabbed the horse by the reins and tried to move the animal to one side, but the horse bolted before the rider, who was back on his feet, could fully take back control of his horse.

Reports suggested the animal managed to make it back to its barracks in Hyde Park by itself, while others said it was stopped by members of the Horseguards.

The rider and horse escaped injury.


----------



## ms piggy

CB, catching up on all the happenings since last night my time. Watching the reply of church ceremony now and reading up on the entire event. What I'm missing is the reply of the start of the whole event, when the guests were arriving in the Abbey and esp when the Princes travelled from Clarence House.

Thank you for the pics and effort in keeping me up-to-date.


----------



## caitlin1214

ms piggy said:


> Thank you for sharing this.



You're so welcome! I don't do mushy cards, so I found this hilarious card I wanted to send honoring the wedding of two friends of mine. 

I wanted to write something meaningful in it as well, so I looked at wedding blessings to find the right one and I fell in love with that one. 


William and Kate's wedding reminded me of it.


----------



## ms piggy

caitlin1214 said:


> You're so welcome! I don't do mushy cards, so I found this hilarious card I wanted to send honoring the wedding of two friends of mine.
> 
> I wanted to write something meaningful in it as well, so I looked at wedding blessings to find the right one and I fell in love with that one.
> 
> 
> William and Kate's wedding reminded me of it.



I appreciated the simple yet profound words. Very much like William and Kate themselves.


----------



## Nat

caitlin1214 said:


> This was caught on video shortly after the wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QppcKet8gg
> He's so happy, he's doing cartwheels!




I saw that yesterday, so funny!!


William and Kate will make their first official overseas trip as a married couple to Canada from 30 June to 8 July. Canada, Caitlin, Canada!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh wow!!!  How much of a bummer to be the one guy who lost his horse, OMG! I hope he is OK, he is probably taking quite a ribbing, i would imagine....



kirsten said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFXUmvMskpw
> 
> *Horse breaks royal wedding script*
> 
> April 30, 2011
> The timing was perfect, the lines delivered without a hitch. The royal wedding of Prince William to Kate Middleton unfolded in picture-perfect fashion - except for one horse.
> 
> The black horse's frightened dash was seen momentarily by a viewing audience estimated at two billion as it flashed past the open carriage carrying the newlyweds in a procession from Westminster Abbey to Buckingham Palace.
> 
> The couple were accompanied by soldiers on horseback from the Household Cavalry Mounted Regiment.
> 
> The rider was unseated shortly after the royal procession left the abbey, and bolted past the couple's carriage near 10 Downing Street.
> 
> While one eyewitness said the horse appeared to lose its footing and fell as it trotted around a corner, other reports said it was spooked by the noise from the cheering crowd.
> 
> The rider - a member of the Blues and Royals horse guard - ended up on the ground. Another rider grabbed the horse by the reins and tried to move the animal to one side, but the horse bolted before the rider, who was back on his feet, could fully take back control of his horse.
> 
> Reports suggested the animal managed to make it back to its barracks in Hyde Park by itself, while others said it was stopped by members of the Horseguards.
> 
> The rider and horse escaped injury.


----------



## ms piggy

Nat said:


> I saw that yesterday, so funny!!
> 
> 
> William and Kate will make their first official overseas trip as a married couple to Canada from 30 June to 8 July. Canada, Caitlin, Canada!!



We should have a William and Kate thread here. Not just the wedding one, so we can catch up on all the public happenings.


----------



## Nat

ms piggy said:


> We should have a William and Kate thread here. Not just the wedding one, so we can catch up on all the public happenings.



Definitely! I will change the title of this thread into the William and Kate thread when all the wedding hoopla is over


----------



## ms piggy

Nat said:


> Definitely! I will change the title of this thread into the William and Kate thread when all the wedding hoopla is over


----------



## kirsten

The horse did slip. Luckily both horse and rider are ok!


----------



## caitlin1214

Nat said:


> William and Kate will make their first official overseas trip as a married couple to Canada from 30 June to 8 July. Canada, Caitlin, Canada!!



Yay! 

I found the story in People:

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20466673,00.html

The tour will include Alberta, the Northwest Territories, Prince Edward Island, Quebec and the National Capital Region.


----------



## ms piggy

Kate wore the engagement ring on her way to the Abbey. This was her something blue. 

When they were in the carriage on the way to Buckingham Palace, the ring was not on her right hand anymore. Presumably it was then on the left with the wedding band as we saw in the close up of the floral bouquet pic.


----------



## Style_Baby

Has anyone posted this about her perfume?  
From basenotes.com:

http://www.basenotes.net/content/

After months of speculation about which fragrance Kate Middleton, or to give her proper title: Her Royal Highness the Duchess of Cambridge, would be wearing for her big day - we've had it confirmed that she was wearing White Gardenia Petals by Illuminum


----------



## morgan20

Morning all!  Also we need a Pippa Middleton thread.....love her!


----------



## caitlin1214

ms piggy said:


> Kate wore the engagement ring on her way to the Abbey. This was her something blue.
> 
> When they were in the carriage on the way to Buckingham Palace, the ring was not on her right hand anymore. Presumably it was then on the left with the wedding band as we saw in the close up of the floral bouquet pic.



I love that picture of her!


She also had a bit of blue ribbon sewn into her gown.


----------



## Nat

They mentioned the nail polish she used yesterday and I just checked mine, it is the same, hee hee! Bourjois So Laque, Rose Lounge 28


----------



## ms piggy

Enjoyed reading this article (and the pictures of course). http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iddleton-drive-away-vintage-Aston-Martin.html


----------



## ms piggy

caitlin1214 said:


> I love that picture of her!
> 
> 
> She also had a bit of blue ribbon sewn into her gown.



I didn't know that, thanks for sharing. Diana did that too if I'm not wrong.


----------



## ms piggy

Nat said:


> They mentioned the nail polish she used yesterday and I just checked mine, it is the same, hee hee! Bourjois So Laque, Rose Lounge 28



It can be safely said the colour will now fly off the shelf! Looks like a lovely neutral colour.


----------



## sfgirl

Loved everything about the wedding today.  She is fabulous.


----------



## beastofthefields

princesskiwi07 said:


> "One More Kiss?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the things you find on Tumblr....


 

lol classic.  I love Prince William, he's such a good sport.  & Harry is the best.  They're wonderful for the Brittish Monarchy!!


----------



## mlbags

caitlin1214 said:


> People were wondering why Kate kept looking down when William saluted in the carriage.
> 
> 
> The carriage was passing by London's Cenotaph, which honors England's fallen soldiers. William was showing respect by saluting and Kate was showing it by bowing her head.
> 
> 
> 
> William and Harry both saluted the Cenotaph on the car ride to Westminster Abbey before the wedding.


 

So respectful of protocol, and these young ones surely knows immense respect and show them.  Very proud of them!


----------



## cookie dough

I'm so happy to see this thread bursting with people yay!


----------



## mlbags

When I see this picture of William, looking so suave, boyish, and every inch a fine young prince, I can't help with this thought..... ' look, this is Diana's little boy.... God bless you, Princess Diana ..... '


----------



## cookie dough

UK Viewing figures for Royal Wedding:

24.5million in the United Kingdom watched Kate & William get married, according to BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13248199

I work in the media industry, and I can say, those are AMAZING numbers

 Love always wins in the end


----------



## Malaan

Does anyone know what her shoes were like?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

What a beautiful couple. I enjoyed every minute of the wedding. I shed a few tears remembering Princess Diana's wedding too.


----------



## cookie dough

ms piggy said:


> I love the fact they are shy and a little reserve. The two of them just feels right. Very comfortable to look at. Very royal.


 
Me too - I really think they are in love.


----------



## cookie dough

Another thing, the wedding was such a great showcase for British luxury cars: Aston Martin, Range Rover, Bentley, Jaguar & Rolls-Royce. Wow.


----------



## princesskiwi07

LONDON, ENGLAND - APRIL 30: Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge walk hand in hand from Buckingham Palace the day after their wedding to a waiting helicopter as they leave for a secret honeymoon location, on April 30, 2011 in London, England.


----------



## princesskiwi07

In this handout photo, issued by Clarence House, the bride and groom Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge pose for official photos.


----------



## queennadine

Love the pictures! I love Kate's 'getaway' outfit too! 

I'm dying to know where they're going on their honeymoon!


----------



## cookie dough

Thanks for the pictures - they look cute!


----------



## exotikittenx

princesskiwi07 said:


> In this handout photo, issued by Clarence House, the bride and groom Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge pose for official photos.




What I love most as that they really look like such good, genuine, and friendly people.  I  them!  The little boys in the red uniforms are just sooo cute, too!  


^^ The photos above with Kate's blue dress on the way to the honeymoon are adorable.  They look really happy.    I think she looks so elegant, and really just love her style.  It looks very "Kate" and at the same time perfectly suited and appropriate for her position.


----------



## Jeannam2008

She is just so gorgeous. I was totally in love with her style of wedding dress she chose!!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

queennadine said:


> Love the pictures! I love Kate's 'getaway' outfit too!
> 
> I'm dying to know where they're going on their honeymoon!


Apparently it says on People.com that they are not in fact going on their honeymoon as Prince William is due to return to work on Monday..so they're going to spend a weekend away somewhere in the UK.

I'm not sure if that's true or just to throw off the press so they can have some privacy..hehe


----------



## princesskiwi07

Just heard on the news that they weren't leaving for their honeymoon just yet, but were leaving for a short holiday in the U.K. No word on when and where they are actually going for their honeymoon, but it will probably be overseas. They said after they are coming back to live in Harry's home and Harry is leaving to go back to work so Will & Kate will pretty much have the home to themselves.


----------



## platinum_girly

> Kate Middleton and Prince William leave Clarence House on Friday (April 29) in London, England.
> 
> The newlyweds headed to Buckingham Palace for an evening wedding reception with Williams dad, Prince Charles, and his step-mom Camilla Bowles.
> 
> Kate, who will now officially be known as the Duchess of Cambridge, wore another gorgeous Sarah Burton for Alexander McQueen gown, while William traded in his colonel uniform for a tux.
> 
> Also pictured: Kate and Williams eight-tier wedding cake and the happy couple greeting guests at Buckingham earlier in the day at a lunch reception.

























Source: JustJared

Let me just say- i didnt plan on watching the wedding, but my mother roped me into it, and i am sooo glad that i did!
Kate looked absolutely stunning in BOTH dresses, she is the epitome of class and grace.
William and Harry looked like the young dashing princes that they are.
The whole wedding was absolutely beautiful and it was amazing to see so many people travelled from around the globe to stand in London and watch the glorious day.
Celebrations over in England were amazing yesterday and no doubt will continue over the weekend. 
Everybody is in high spirits and England is a great place to be right now.
These are the times that make me thoroughly PROUD to be British


----------



## LittleH

I like the going away outfit, but the shoes are a bit meeh for me. Patent leather and rope platforms just don't mix, but this is JMO. 
They look so beautiful together though!


----------



## kaitydid

What a beautiful wedding! They looked so happy and so in love! I loved, loved, loved, loved, _loved_ her wedding dress! She looked absolutely stunning! In fact, she looked stunning in everything she wore. 

Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## ByeKitty

I appreciate that she wore something she looked comfortable in. Personally, I'm glad she didn't wear something overpowering like Diana did - although I didn't really expect her to, anyway...
I liked the dress. It was nothing new, but it was classic and she looked lovely!

And those sleeves...well, I know some people didn't like that, but it would've been completely inappropriate for her not to have worn a sleeved dress. I think the lace made the sleeves look very light, which is a good thing...


----------



## LovesYSL

She is absolutely beautiful, just stunning. I love that she looked simple and elegant throughout the whole day. She may not come from royalty but she simply is royalty.


----------



## Ginrei76

In Princesskiwi07's second to last post with the three photographs, who is the gentleman  in the last photograph standing next to Pippa Middleton?


----------



## ellacoach

Ginrei76 said:


> In Princesskiwi07's second to last post with the three photographs, who is the gentleman in the last photograph standing next to Pippa Middleton?


 
That is Kate and Pippa's brother James Middleton


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Ginrei76 said:


> In Princesskiwi07's second to last post with the three photographs, who is the gentleman  in the last photograph standing next to Pippa Middleton?



That is James Middleton,their brother.


----------



## simona7

Oh, I can't get enough of this wedding! Love how she looked and the care she took in all the details. For example, I was hearing the cake designer speak and she said that Kate pretty much designed it herself and they just followed her instructions. She has such great taste!


----------



## kaitydid

simona7 said:


> Oh, I can't get enough of this wedding! Love how she looked and the care she took in all the details. For example, I was hearing the cake designer speak and she said that Kate pretty much designed it herself and they just followed her instructions. She has such great taste!


 
I agree! I've always loved her choice in clothing because she has excellent taste. I would steal her closet if I could!


----------



## Belle49

Gorgeous, Gorgeous Bride. I'm so glad I woke up at 4am to watch. A real life fairy tale. 

Man Harry is looking GOOD! I'd give him a GO HA


----------



## Karenada

princesskiwi07 said:


> In this handout photo, issued by Clarence House, the bride and groom Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge pose for official photos.


 really like the picture with all the bridesmaid and groom, camillia's granddaughter is adroable.


----------



## alya

I loved the dress but I am not sure about the veil and the tiara. The veil was just hanging. It was a little nun looking. She still looked beautiful, very down to earth. I was shocked with Victoria Beckham choice. She looked like she was in mourning. The only thing I liked in her outfit was her hat or what that other name for it?


----------



## Karenada

^fascinator


----------



## princesskiwi07

Composite images of comparisons being made between Diana & Kate.


----------



## Lady1mport

Where can I watch the wedding online?


----------



## Nat

Lady1mport said:


> Where can I watch the wedding online?



Here you go, dear: 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schQZY3QjCw&feature=youtube_gdata


----------



## Lady1mport

Nat said:


> Here you go, dear:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schQZY3QjCw&feature=youtube_gdata






Aww, thank you!


----------



## Nat

^ 

What honeymoon? A weekend away then it's back to work for Wills on Monday

Last updated at 6:36 PM on 30th April 2011

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Middleton-fly-helicopter.html#ixzz1L22KY95O



William and Kate spent first night together at Buckingham Palace
Couple will go on honeymoon later - but date and destination is a secret
Newlyweds expected to spend weekend at Balmoral

Newlyweds William and Kate will not go on honeymoon this weekend - and Prince William will be back at work on Monday. 
The couple, who flew out of Buckingham Palace this morning, will spend the weekend together at a private location in the UK. 
The Prince will return to his job as a search and rescue helicopter pilot next week before the couple finally jet off on 
their overseas honeymoon at a later date.






Newly-weds: Duke and Duchess of Cambridge walk hand in hand from Buckingham Palace as 
they prepare to board a helicopter to fly off on their honeymoon










Maid of honour Pippa Middleton and her mother Carole emerge from the Goring Hotel today
after last night's wedding celebration





Memorial: Kate's wedding bouquet was returned to lie on the tomb of the unknown soldier at Westminster Abbey
 - a tradition for all Royal brides


----------



## Nat

'I don't think you should bow quite yet': Lip-reader reveals just what WAS said at the royal wedding

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...als-just-WAS-said-ceremony.html#ixzz1L25N0zM7

As all of us were trying to work out what Kate and William were discussing at various points throughout their wedding day, a lip-reader can reveal what was really said.

And what is clear to see is that the relaxed words the couple exchanged throughout the day of celebration shows just how comfortable they are with each other.
The Prince had some words of advice for his beautiful bride inside the carriage on The Mall when he said: 'I don't think you should bow quite yet. I think you should just bow your head, okay?'

To which Kate replied: 'Okay. Thank you. Now are you happy?'
William responded: 'Yes! Yes! It was a beautiful service! It really was. It was amazing... was amazing... am so proud...you're my wife!'
He then added: 'It's mad! Oh my goodness it... really loudly here... these people are clapping.'






Tina Lannin, of interpreters O'Malley Communications watched the main players at the very public celebration, and confirmed to the Daily Mirror just what Prince William said to his new wife Catherine, the Duchess of Cambridge.

Earlier outside the Abbey, Kate's family checked on the bride with sister Pippa saying: 'You look amazing,' and then father Michael asking: 'You okay?' to which Kate responded: 'Yeah.'
As the big moment loomed inside the Abbey, Kate said to the Bishop of London: 'Yes, I suppose so... I expect I'll be worn out today.'

As Prince Harry leaned back to see the oncoming bride, he said to brother William: 'Right, here she is now.'
Standing next to his soon-to-be-wife, William said: 'You look lovely... You look beautiful.'
And then, proving that humour was still prevalent at such a momentous celebration, William said to Kate's father Michael: 'We're supposed to have just a small family affair.'

As the service concluded in the Abbey, the Queen was seen to turn to Prince Philip and say: 'It was excellent.'
But the Queen may not have been too happy with some transport issues when she said: 'I wanted them to take the smaller carriage,' as she emerged from the service.
Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall was also impressed with the ceremony when she chipped in: 'It all went very well.'

As the crowds rushed to Buckingham Palace to get a glimpse of the happy couple on the balcony Kate was visibly taken aback by the number of people in attendance.
'Oh wow!' she said, as William settled her down by saying: 'All right? You'll be okay.'
Kate answered: 'Oh I'm fine thank you'' as William acknowledged the cheering support: 'Yeah! Yeah! There's a lot of people down here.'

As the spitfires, Hurricanes and Lancaster began the final leg of the journey to fly over the Palace, William said to the pageboys: 'I know but look up there as well.'

Then the moment arrived which the thousands of royal fanatics were waiting for - the kiss.
William motioned to Kate: 'Okay, look at me, let's kiss, okay.'
The husband and wife joined together for a loving and passionate embrace as the crowd cheered.
William, shouting across the balcony, then said: Harry! Your go!'
It was obvious what the crowd wanted next - another kiss of course, but Kate was unsure what the next move should be as she asked: 'What's next'?
William answered: 'They want more time I think.'

The crowd were simply grateful for getting a viewing of the happy couple, and with the couple unsure of their next move, William said: 'Just do a bit of everything. Do you like the balloons? [unclear] They go up in the air.'
As chants of 'kiss, kiss, kiss' rang out by an expectant crowd, William decided to give them what they were wishing for.
'One more. That's it, come on!' he said to his wife.
'Let's give them another one. I love you. One more kiss, one more kiss, okay?'
With a little giggle from Kate, a wide smile from William, the crowd were satisfied, and the royal wedding was sealed with a very public display of affection on a joyous day for Great Britain.
The happy couple then walked back inside to prepare for the after-party, and the beginning of the rest of their lives together.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...als-just-WAS-said-ceremony.html#ixzz1L25yUale


----------



## Sarahs12

Love that blue pleated dress!  Issa?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like that he always seems to reassure her and make sure she's alright....


----------



## wordbox

What a gentleman he is!


----------



## CobaltBlu

It seems a little of an invasion of their privacy to have lip readers on staff, .... but i love knowing what they said, it  makes them seem so down to earth and sweet


----------



## LovesYSL

That picture of him saluting and her bowing is exquisite.


----------



## cookie dough

DC-Cutie said:


> I like that he always seems to reassure her and make sure she's alright....


 
Me too 

I also love that the Queen is so focused on making sure things move smoothly.


----------



## CobaltBlu

wordbox said:


> What a gentleman he is!



His mother raised them well. I saw in the Diana Queen of Hearts movie with Richard Attenborough (movie from 1998) that she used to take them late at night down to where the homeless were and chat with them and see what they needed. Then they returned to their nice cozy  home and she pointed out all the differences to them and explained to the boys how fortunate they all were and they would work out what they could do to help the homeless. And they did....

She also used to give them a little bit of pocket money and show them how to go into regular shops and buy candy or whatever and how to be respectful to everyone, shopkeepers, etc. She would watch them as they made their little purchases and make sure they were polite to everyone.

She was also the first in the family to insist the boys travel with them, she absolutely would not go to Australia without William when he was a baby. Caused quite a stir at the time, then they got used to her packing the little guys all over the place.


----------



## cookie dough

Nat, thanks for posting the lipreading feature 

Did anyone catch the E! Will & Kate tv programme? I watched it today and I was actually ticked off with one of the 'experts' saying that that see-through dress KM wore at the infamous fashion show where he first saw her was 'tacky'. Ummmm it was a fashion show! 

KM is now fair game for all sorts of rumours and dirt. I hope they ignore the haters.


----------



## cookie dough

LovesYSL said:


> That picture of him saluting and her bowing is exquisite.


 
100% agree. That was one of my favourite parts of the whole wedding day.


----------



## angelnyc89

Their wedding was beautiful! Her wedding dress is gorgeous and is going to be the next it thing. Both of her dresses were gorgeous. It reminded me a bit of Grace Kelly's wedding dress.





Congrats to the happy couple!


----------



## princesskiwi07

I loved knowing what they said! Some of the so-called experts though were so off, this one seems a little better. Indeed William will be great at teaching her the royal ways.


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## prettyprincess

Best dressed guest, hands down, was Princess Amira of Saudia Arabia in her custom Zuhair Murad. She is HOT!


----------



## Nat

Those are hilarious, *princesskiwi07*! Hahaha, love this one!!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Video of Will & Kate Leaving for Weekend Trip: http://youtu.be/F2xtkDonXe8
Video of Will & Kate Leaving for Reception with Family: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT9Qy8vbON0
Middletons Leaving Hotel Earlier Today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH_NyC3X7hk


----------



## CobaltBlu

prettyprincess said:


> Best dressed guest, hands down, was Princess Amira of Saudia Arabia in her custom Zuhair Murad. She is HOT!



do you have pic?


----------



## cookie dough

Karl Lagerfeld's comments about the wedding + the dress:

Commenting on the ceremony for French television, Lagerfeld compared the dress favourably to the one worn at a previous royal wedding: "It's a bridal gown of very refined detail, much more refined than the one Diana wore."

"Alexander McQueen's dresses are always very elegant. It's very pretty, and relatively classic, but that goes with the decor, with a little touch of the 1950s that recalls Marilyn Monroe or Queen Elizabeth II's dress.

"The lace is pretty, especially the embroidered veil and the tiara not too high, without too heavy a bun. It's ravishing and the length of the train is perfect," he continued.

"It's all elegant and chic  you don't need to be born a royal princess to be like that," he declared, comparing the young bride to a troubled but stylish Hollywood starlet.

"Kate is a young, modern woman. She's a Lindsay Lohan and she wasn't going to miss her moment," he said.

Lagerfeld was tight-lipped about the Queen's canary yellow coat dress and matching hat, and praised her consort the Duke of Edinburgh for wearing his uniform: "Whatever you say, it's better than an ugly suit."

But, if the famous designer was generally enthusiastic about the "magnificent and magical spectacle", he was a little less generous in his views on some of the outfits worn by less famous guests in Westminster Abbey.

*Referring to one woman who wore a hat with an enormous brim that obscured her from view, he burst out: "Why, it's the headless woman."*

*And, upon seeing a guest wearing a coat in a rough fabric that resembled upholstery, he exclaimed: "She's wearing a sofa on her back!"*


Read more: http://www.montrealgazette.com/news...+bridal+gown/4696543/story.html#ixzz1L2OZ2cc7

LMFAOOOOOOO I can't....I just cannot process what makes the Kaiser so perfect yet spot-on with his commentary.​


----------



## CobaltBlu

Comparing Kate to Lindsay Lohan?? Oh Karl. Please.


----------



## CobaltBlu

prettyprincess said:


> Best dressed guest, hands down, was Princess Amira of Saudia Arabia in her custom Zuhair Murad. She is HOT!



found her!

Gorgeous dress.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Wow, her dress is really nice. So is her hat.


----------



## chantal1922

^^gorgeous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love Zuhair Murad! And I agree, she's hot.


----------



## Nat

Hahaha, Uncle Karl always makes me laugh! These comments are hilarious! 

But I agree with Cobalt. He shouldn't have mentioned Lindsay Lohan. Ugh  



cookie dough said:


> *Referring to one woman who wore a hat with an enormous brim that obscured her from view, he burst out: "Why, it's the headless woman."*
> 
> *And, upon seeing a guest wearing a coat in a rough fabric that resembled upholstery, he exclaimed: "She's wearing a sofa on her back!"*
> 
> LMFAOOOOOOO I can't....I just cannot process what makes the Kaiser so perfect yet spot-on with his commentary.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> Comparing Kate to Lindsay Lohan?? Oh Karl. Please.


 
Totally agree with you, CobaltBlu.  @ the Lindsay Lohan comparison -- I didn't see that, just skimread the article quickly. Okay oops that is a huge fail on Karl's part. Kate is miles above Lindsay. 

Also, I like your screen name - it matches with TPT's awesome cobalt blue dress itself


----------



## CobaltBlu

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love Zuhair Murad! And I agree, she's hot.



She wore something different, and her hat was perfect, not too much, not too little. and the hair. wow.


----------



## ellacoach

princesskiwi07 said:


> Video of Will & Kate Leaving for Weekend Trip: http://youtu.be/F2xtkDonXe8
> Video of Will & Kate Leaving for Reception with Family: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT9Qy8vbON0
> Middletons Leaving Hotel Earlier Today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH_NyC3X7hk


 
Love these!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> Totally agree with you, CobaltBlu.  @ the Lindsay Lohan comparison -- I didn't see that, just skimread the article quickly. Okay oops that is a huge fail on Karl's part. Kate is miles above Lindsay.
> 
> Also, I like your screen name - it matches with TPT's awesome cobalt blue dress itself



hahaha....maybe I should change my avatar!!


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Hahaha, Uncle Karl always makes me laugh! These comments are hilarious!
> 
> But I agree with Cobalt. He shouldn't have mentioned Lindsay Lohan. Ugh


 
Yeah, I don't know why I didn't catch that LL comment before LOL. Karl is an absolute mess, but he is hilarious in his own way.

I'd love to hear his coverage but can't seem to find the video online.


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> Totally agree with you, CobaltBlu.  @ the Lindsay Lohan comparison -- I didn't see that, just skimread the article quickly. Okay oops that is a huge fail on Karl's part. Kate is miles above Lindsay.
> 
> Also, I like your screen name - it matches with TPT's awesome cobalt blue dress itself




Seriously..in what way is she anything like lindsay lohan? she likes fashion? couldnt he have found ONE OTHER person in the entire world that also likes fashion? That is just a riduculous thing to say. Sit down Karl.


----------



## Nat

cookie dough said:


> Yeah, I don't know why I didn't catch that LL comment before LOL. Karl is an absolute mess, but he is hilarious in his own way.
> 
> I'd love to hear his coverage but can't seem to find the video online.



There's more, read this 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/29/france-royal-wedding-reaction

Surely the canniest piece of commentator casting was the Paris-based fashion designer Karl Lagerfeld, who propped up state television for hours, wearing a black tie with a crown on it and spearing the proceedings with mumbled one-liners.

Kate's dress was "much nicer than Diana's, which was a giant white taffeta curtain", he said, giving thanks for the absence of a chignon. "I love the fact that her hair is flat ... flat hair is very elegant, it gives an allure of the 1930s."

*But as for poor Princess Beatrice: "Where did she find that hat, in a bin? It's atrocious.* There's a word for those two sisters, but I'm not going to say it."

Overall, however, he loved the wedding, particularly his new idols Carole and Pippa Middleton ("sexy but not vulgar"), concluding that the proceedings would really cheer up unemployed people sitting at home.


----------



## CobaltBlu

angelnyc89 said:


> ^Wow, her dress is really nice. So is her hat.



More...


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> hahaha....maybe I should change my avatar!!


 
Ha ha ha go on! -- I must say TPT was best dressed for sure. That shade of blue was stunning.


----------



## CobaltBlu

OY...he is like sophia on the golden girls. you old relative who doesnt have an editor in her head anymore.

Sometimes funny but sometimes just awful.

I agree that Beatrice and Eugenie were a mess and a mess. 




Nat said:


> There's more, read this
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/29/france-royal-wedding-reaction
> 
> Surely the canniest piece of commentator casting was the Paris-based fashion designer Karl Lagerfeld, who propped up state television for hours, wearing a black tie with a crown on it and spearing the proceedings with mumbled one-liners.
> 
> Kate's dress was "much nicer than Diana's, which was a giant white taffeta curtain", he said, giving thanks for the absence of a chignon. "I love the fact that her hair is flat ... flat hair is very elegant, it gives an allure of the 1930s."
> 
> *But as for poor Princess Beatrice: "Where did she find that hat, in a bin? It's atrocious.* There's a word for those two sisters, but I'm not going to say it."
> 
> Overall, however, he loved the wedding, particularly his new idols Carole and Pippa Middleton ("sexy but not vulgar"), concluding that the proceedings would really cheer up unemployed people sitting at home.


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> There's more, read this
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/apr/29/france-royal-wedding-reaction
> 
> Surely the canniest piece of commentator casting was the Paris-based fashion designer Karl Lagerfeld, who propped up state television for hours, wearing a black tie with a crown on it and spearing the proceedings with mumbled one-liners.
> 
> Kate's dress was "much nicer than Diana's, which was a giant white taffeta curtain", he said, giving thanks for the absence of a chignon. "I love the fact that her hair is flat ... flat hair is very elegant, it gives an allure of the 1930s."
> 
> *But as for poor Princess Beatrice: "Where did she find that hat, in a bin? It's atrocious.* There's a word for those two sisters, but I'm not going to say it."
> 
> Overall, however, he loved the wedding, particularly his new idols Carole and Pippa Middleton ("sexy but not vulgar"), *concluding that the proceedings would really cheer up unemployed people sitting at home.*


 
:weird: --- Okay the Kaiser is so..... I'm speechless really. He is so outrageous, it is almost comical but utterly engrossing to read what he has to say. 

LMFAO @ taffeta curtain comment.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> More...


 
Zuhair Murad is an excellent designer, and this dress proves it. Gorgeous.


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> hahaha....maybe I should change my avatar!!



Yes, you should


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> OY...he is like sophia on the golden girls. *you old relative who doesnt have an editor in her head anymore.*
> 
> Sometimes funny but sometimes just awful.
> 
> I agree that Beatrice and Eugenie were a mess and a mess.


 
lmao  --- that's jokes.


----------



## LittleH

There is about 51 seconds of the kaiser's commentary on youtube, it is absolutely hilarious, I am trying to find the whole thing. He is so funny.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Slightly OT....but....

Interesting Pippa/Beatrice Eugenia dish. I guess Pippa got the last laugh at the wedding :devil:

http://www.sponkit.com/pippa-middleton-was-snubbed-by-princesses-beatrice-eugenie/


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Yes, you should


 
TPT is without a shadow of a doubt the best-dressed guest at the wedding (even over VB and I love her). The above the elbow gloves are sumptuous!


----------



## cookie dough

LittleH said:


> There is about 51 seconds of the kaiser's commentary on youtube, it is absolutely hilarious, I am trying to find the whole thing. He is so funny.


 
Can you post it here please ?


----------



## hermesugo

CobaltBlu said:


> found her!
> 
> Gorgeous dress.
> 
> cdn.bellanaija.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Princess-Amira-al-Taweel.jpg



Stunning lady, beautiful dress and that hair....amazing!


----------



## LittleH

cookie dough said:


> Can you post it here please ?



Here is the link. A summary translation "thankfully it's not just old people, this is the point of weddings...", "the outfits aren't fashionable enough, it's all a bit frumpy" "that lady with the red dress should have gone for a skirt with a couple of inches more, that would have helped on the knee situation" "the guests are fat"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG4HKnAih0Y


----------



## angelnyc89

cookie dough said:


> *Zuhair Murad is an excellent designer*, and this dress proves it. Gorgeous.



An excellent one!


----------



## LittleH

Apparently he also said that Prince Albert of Monaco's fiancee has a nice a$$... He must have been high


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nat said:


> Yes, you should


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Or maybe she just has a nice a$$... lol


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> Ha ha ha go on! -- I must say TPT was best dressed for sure. That shade of blue was stunning.



Done!!!


----------



## cookie dough

LittleH said:


> Here is the link. A summary translation "thankfully it's not just old people, this is the point of weddings...", "the outfits aren't fashionable enough, it's all a bit frumpy" "that lady with the red dress should have gone for a skirt with a couple of inches more, that would have helped on the knee situation" "the guests are fat"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG4HKnAih0Y


 
Thanks for posting  -- I like hearing Karl speak French, as it helps me improve.

LMAO at the guests are fat. LMFAOO!


----------



## Nat

Let's take a look at our Grumpy Grace again, shall we? 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-day-Prince-watches-little-bridesmaid.html

William the worrier: Even on his wedding day, Prince watches out for his little bridesmaid

It may have been the most important day of his life - but Prince William showed even at his wedding his caring and attentive nature didn't slip.
During the balcony appearance with his new bride, he was well aware that the momentous occasion and roar of thousands of fans was proving a bit much for one little bridesmaid, Grace van Cutsem - who clapped her hands over her ears. The newlyweds were accompanied on to the balcony of Buckingham Palace by their families, bridesmaids and page boys to greet crowds who had crammed on to The Mall to catch a glimpse of their first public kiss. The moment was beamed around the world to two billion people.







Once back inside the palace, the Prince was caught on camera commenting to Kate, Prince Charles and Camilla: 'Did you see how terrified Grace looked?
'Grace, she was like with her hands on her ears.' He then mimics the gesture she had adopted on the balcony where the wedding party also watched an RAF flypast. Three-year-old Grace is Williams god-daughter and the son of Rose Astor and Hugh Van Cutsem, a friend of William and Harry.


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> Done!!!



Wowza, you look stunning!!


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> Done!!!


 
Yay  -- it suits your profile a lot, that photo does.


----------



## Nat

LittleH said:


> Here is the link. A summary translation "thankfully it's not just old people, this is the point of weddings...", "the outfits aren't fashionable enough, it's all a bit frumpy" "that lady with the red dress should have gone for a skirt with a couple of inches more, that would have helped on the knee situation" "the guests are fat"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG4HKnAih0Y



Oh la la, love listening to Karl. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## cookie dough

LittleH said:


> Apparently he also said that Prince Albert of Monaco's fiancee has a nice a$$... He must have been high


 
Prince Albert of Monaco is a hot mess from start to finish. So many children running around yet none are considered his real 'heir'. NEXT!


----------



## LittleH

I'm watching Joan Rivers FP on the wedding, she cracks me up...


----------



## cookie dough

Thanks so much for posting the Karl video, LittleH.


----------



## cookie dough

LittleH said:


> I'm watching Joan Rivers FP on the wedding, she cracks me up...


 
I watched it today - it was good, she & George are great but I missed the energy of Kelly on it actually.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nat said:


> Wowza, you look stunning!!





cookie dough said:


> Yay  -- it suits your profile a lot, that photo does.



*buffs nails*

Thanks. The hat is really growing on me. When I first saw it I was


----------



## iluvmybags

http://http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b239518_kates_transformation_queen_has_already.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories



> Hi my name is...Catherine Middleton thank you very much.
> 
> The special wedding tea towels may say Kate, but they're calling her Catherine now. These commoners sure move fast, already switching (lots of them anyway) to their future queen's full birth name now that she's a royal and all.
> 
> And actually it's HRH Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge since we're getting all proper and all just 24-hours after she became a princess. So what's this dropping Kate all about? Has she gone all queeny on us already?
> 
> "It's royal protocol. I'd imagine the queen calls her Catherine," said native South Londoner Steve Hodge. "Her friends will probably still call her Kate. William probably has a pet name for her." Hodge said that although the tabloid papers across the U.K. will still refer to them as Wills and Kate, that's over the day she turns queen. "It will be Queen Catherine from there on out," Hodge told E! News.
> 
> On television (or the telly 'round these parts), Sky News refers to the former Kate as Catherine in every news report on the wedding.
> 
> According to Londoner Chris Montgomery, it'll be all about what class you're in in this city. "A lot of the clued-up, posher class will call her Catherine now," he explained. "Others outside the country and most commoners will still call her Kate. We're used to it."
> 
> And Londoner Paul David, who honors royal tradition, breaks down exactly when the transformation from Kate to Catherine took place. "It's Catherine now," he told us. "She turned up in a car but left in a carriage, she turned up as Kate and left as Catherine. She was not saluted on her way in, but she was saluted on her way out. She's joined the royal establishment. She is Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge now. She's a royal and should be addressed as so."
> 
> There you have it. Prince William Arthur Philip Louis of Wales turned Duke of Cambridge and his wife Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge. We still like the sound of Wills and Kate.


----------



## LittleH

My favourite reaction: "The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge"... "Massachusetts?"


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> *buffs nails*
> 
> Thanks. The hat is really growing on me. When I first saw it I was



ETA: *buffs nails*


----------



## Nat

LittleH said:


> My favourite reaction: "The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge"... "Massachussets?"



Hahaha!  Joan said that?


----------



## LittleH

Nat said:


> Hahaha!  Joan said that?


 Yep.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nat said:


> ETA: *buffs nails*



ha!!! thanks!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Nat said:


> Hahaha!  Joan said that?



kathy griffin was pretty funny, too.


----------



## cookie dough

LittleH said:


> My favourite reaction: "The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge"... "Massachusetts?"


 
LOL that was a good line. Joan & George did great today. I think George should get his own show - he's fab and I agree with all of his thoughts on the royal fashion.


----------



## cookie dough

@iluvmybags, that was a great article to read. I also like that she's also called Princess William of Wales.

I'm a bit old fashioned but I love the whole taking your husband's name in marriage. In Kate's case, it's basically a country in the UK  !


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

*Ignorant commoner here* she will always be Kate Middleton to me...Maybe by the time she's Queen I'll catch on.


----------



## Nat

Interesting. Read and.....memorise :reading:

Why new royal will be called the Duchess of Cambridge, not Princess Kate

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dge-Kate-Middleton-Duchess.html#ixzz1L2cV8y5j

Kate Middleton has left behind her commoner roots and her name to become Her Royal Highness the Duchess of Cambridge.

Prince William was given a dukedom, the highest rank in British peerage, on his wedding day by the Queen, and will be known from now on as the Duke of Cambridge.

He also became the Earl of Strathearn and *Baron Carrickfergus* , and Kate the Countess of Strathearn and Baroness Carrickfergus  though the titles are expected to be used only rarely, mainly in Scotland, where they met and fell in love, and Northern Ireland respectively.

According to protocol, Kate should also be called Princess William of Wales rather than Princess Catherine or Princess Kate, because she was not born with royal blood.

Instead she adopts her husbands first name, like Princess Michael of Kent did when she married the Queens cousin Prince Michael of Kent.
But on hearing the new, formal titles for the first time, members of the public lining the route to Westminster Abbey were already indicating that Kate will be known more familiarly as princess.
Shes a young lady, princess suits her better than duchess, one woman said.
All titles are gifts from the Queen, but Her Majesty conferred them following private discussions with her grandson, 28, and his bride, 29.

All three titles were announced early Friday via Twitter, by email and on the royal wedding's official website.
Former royal correspondent Jennie Bond said there was a hint that William was going to get the title.
'The queen went to visit Cambridge the day before yesterday so a lot of people thought that was how it was going to be,' she said.
She called the title 'a personal gift from the queen, a mark of her esteem for her grandson'.

Another option mooted in the run-up to the wedding was the Duke of Clarence, but Duke of Cambridge remained the favourite for Williams new title. The Queen even gave a clue by visiting the historic university city three days ago.

Charles Kidd, editor of Debretts Peerage, said: Its a well-known place and I think it will have some resonance with the public.
To help William and Kate get accustomed to their new names, they passed a statue of the Duke sat on a horse close to the Ministry of Defence in Whitehall in their carriage procession.

The title the Earl of Strathearn will link William and Kate, who met and fell in love in Scotland, to the picturesque area of Perthshire.
Strathearn has had Royal Connections since Robert Stewart, High Steward of Scotland, was created Earl of Strathearn in 1357.
The Duke of Cambridge has been a royal title since the reign of Charles II.
The first Duke of Cambridge was a Stuart prince who only lived for a few months, followed by others who were styled with title but also died very young.
George, Elector of Hanover, also held the title and went on to become King George II.
He was the last English monarch to lead his troops into battle - at Dettingen in 1743.
The title - a popular name for pubs - will link William to the city the Cambridge where his father the Prince of Wales went to university.
The title Duke comes from the Latin 'Dux' meaning "a leader".

It is the highest rank in British Peerage. The Queen is also the Duke of Lancaster, while the Prince of Wales is the Duke of Cornwall.
By becoming Baron and Baroness Carrickfergus, William and Kate will be linked to Northern Ireland. Carrickfergus is County Antrims oldest town. The word means Rock of Fergus.
An Irish Viscountcy of Chichester of Carrickfergus now held by the Marquess of Donegall was created in 1625, but Carrickfergus alone only existed as a title between 1841 and 1883.
Prince Williams uncles Andrew and Edward were given several royals titles when they married, but his father Prince Charles did not receive any additional titles.
As heir to the throne, Charles already had eight titles including Duke of Cornwall. His wife Camilla took the title Duchess of Cornwall.
Barons, viscounts, earls, marquesses and dukes are all orders of British nobility, in ascending order of prestige. The titles can be created and become extinct, for example when a duke or earl ascends to the throne or when he dies without leaving legitimate heirs.


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Interesting. Read and.....memorise :reading:
> 
> Why new royal will be called the Duchess of Cambridge, not Princess Kate
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dge-Kate-Middleton-Duchess.html#ixzz1L2cV8y5j
> 
> According to protocol, Kate should also be called Princess William of Wales rather than Princess Catherine or Princess Kate, because she was not born with royal blood.


 
I actually like the sound of Princess William of Wales. Sounds regal. 

Can't wait for their first trip as the Duke & Duchess when they go to Canada. Bring on the understated fashion!


----------



## kirsten

Here is some more lipreading.

Tina Lannin, a professional lipreader who was born deaf, tracked the private whispers during the royal wedding that television microphones couldn&#8217;t capture.

Lannin, who has worked for seven years as a forensic lipreader for police forces and media outlets with O&#8217;Malley Communications, picked out comments from Prince William, his bride and Queen Elizabeth II in a partial transcript. Her assessment couldn&#8217;t be verified.

10:20 a.m. &#8212; Prince William: &#8220;Looking forward to it.&#8221; To Harry, &#8220;shall we go in then?

Prince Harry: &#8220;Sure, everyone has arrived.&#8221;

William (to Bishop): &#8220;Make sure everything&#8217;s all right. It&#8217;s beautiful the way it is.&#8221;

10:25 a.m. &#8212; William to lady in congregation: &#8220;You look very pretty, very pretty.&#8221;

10:55 a.m. &#8212; Michael Middleton to Kate Middleton as they left hotel: &#8220;You okay?&#8221;

11 a.m. &#8212; Pippa Middleton to sister Kate: &#8220;You look amazing.&#8221;

Michael Middleton to Kate Middleton as they entered Westminster Abbey: &#8220;You okay?&#8221;

Kate Middleton to her father: &#8220;Yeah.&#8221;

11:05 a.m. &#8212; Kate to Bishop before walking down the aisle: &#8220;Yes I suppose so . . . I expect I&#8217;ll be worn out today. Thank you.&#8221;

Harry to William: &#8220;Right, here she is now.&#8221;

William to Middleton at the altar: &#8220;You look lovely . . . You look beautiful.&#8221;

William joking to Michael Middleton: &#8220;We&#8217;re supposed to have just a small family affair.&#8221;

12 p.m. &#8212; Queen Elizabeth II to Prince Philip: &#8220;It was excellent.&#8221;

Prince Philip: &#8220;Yes?&#8221;

12:15 p.m. &#8212; William to Kate Middleton: &#8220;All right?&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;Yes.&#8221;

William: &#8220;Yeah, all right.&#8221; Hands bouquet to Kate after they climb aboard their carriage, &#8220;Here you are.&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;Thank you.&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;Now, are you happy?&#8221;

William: &#8220;Yes . . . wave to everybody.&#8221;

Outside abbey &#8212; Queen Elizabeth: &#8220;I wanted them to take the smaller carriage.&#8221;

Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall: &#8220;It all went very well.&#8221;

Queen: &#8220;Very well.&#8221;

In wedding carriage &#8212; William: &#8220;I don&#8217;t think you should bow quite yet. I think you should just bow your head, okay?&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;Okay.&#8221;

William: &#8220;I hope I remember . . . It&#8217;s mad, it&#8217;s mad! Oh my goodness it . . . really loudly here . . . these people are clapping.&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;Did they?&#8221;

In separate carriage &#8212; Prince Charles: &#8220;Yeah it looked nice.&#8221; 

Camilla: &#8220;Yes, but you have to know how to do it.&#8221;

In wedding carriage &#8212; Kate Middleton to William: &#8220;You look happy.&#8221;

1:30 p.m &#8212; On Buckingham Palace balcony, Kate Middleton: &#8220;Oh wow.&#8221;

William: &#8220;All right? You&#8217;ll be okay?&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;Oh I&#8217;m fine, thank you.&#8221;

William: &#8220;Yeah! Yeah! There&#8217;s a lot of people down here.&#8221; To pageboys, &#8220;I know but look up there as well.&#8221; To his bride: &#8220;Okay? Look at me, let&#8217;s kiss, okay.&#8221;

William, shouting balcony: &#8220;Harry! Your go!&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;What&#8217;s next?&#8221;

William: &#8220;They want more time I think.&#8221;

Kate Middleton: &#8220;Look at these people.&#8221;

William: &#8220;I want to see the plane, I think I&#8217;m (unclear).&#8221;

William to Harry: &#8220;Okay.&#8221;

William to pageboys: &#8220;. . . to stop them coming in here, to stop them coming in this side, I mean it&#8217;s hard.&#8221;

William to Kate Middleton: &#8220;One more.&#8221; The couple they kiss for a second time. &#8220;That&#8217;s it, come on!&#8221;

http://www.thestar.com/news/world/r...0--lipreader-deciphers-royal-wedding-whispers


----------



## exotikittenx

^  I can't imagine the pressure they must have felt.  It must have been surreal to experience all that.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Best.

Line.

Ever.



> Outside abbey &#8212; Queen Elizabeth: &#8220;I wanted them to take the smaller carriage.&#8221;


----------



## princesskiwi07

*Prince Harry pays tribute to brother William in best man's speech*

Prince Harry pays tribute to William and Kate Middleton before leaving Buckingham Palace in early hours.

Harry was said to have made a light-hearted best mans speech, laced with jokes at his brothers expense and even some of his more elderly relatives, after an evening dinner hosted by Prince Charles to celebrate Williams marriage to Kate Middleton in front of 300 guests.

Harry is even reported to have joked about the relative heights of Kate and the Duke of Edinburgh, his grandfather being dwarfed by the new Duchess of Cambridge in her three-inch heels.

Prince William and the Prince of Wales had earlier used parts of their speeches at the Queens afternoon champagne reception to mock each other, continuing the tradition of father-son speechmaking.

The Prince of Wales drew attention to his sons baldness and, in return, Prince William highlighted his fathers waistline.

His father said he hoped Prince William would look after him in old age before joking that William would push his wheelchair of a cliff.

The young prince described being in love with his bride and emphasised the importance of family.

After the evening royal wedding party, guests filtered out slowly through the side gates of Buckingham Palace between 10pm and 3am.

Most of the departing guests got into cars and taxis that picked them up from inside the palace walls. Some couples were seen kissing on the back seat as they left. Others shielded their faces.

The end of the party was announced with around 20 seconds of fireworks, greeted by loud cheers and shouts from inside the palace walls.

Harry left in a minibus at about 3am, minus his bow tie, accompanied by a dozen fellow party-goers thought to have included Kate Middletons brother James.

Chelsy Davy was seen leaving in a car with Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie.

A small number of guests left on foot, describing it as a great evening. Most late-departing guests were in their twenties or thirties but there were some who were much older. Most of the older guests left before midnight.

Some hailed taxis and others walked down Buckingham Palace Road towards Victoria Station.

Kate Middleton had worn her second dress of the day by the designer Sarah Burton of fashion house Alexander McQueen. Following her Grace Kelly-style wedding dress, she opted for a strapless white satin gazar evening gown with a circle skirt and diamanté embroidered detail around the waist.

The Queen, meanwhile, had decided to absent herself from the evening event.

Prince Harry, his brothers best man, had suggested in recent weeks that he would have to tone down his speech if his grandmother was present, so it appeared she had given tacit approval for a fun rather than formal celebration.

Prince William and Kate left Clarence House for the party at Buckingham Palace shortly after 8pm in a Jaguar with tinted windows. Crowds on The Mall who had waited several hours for another glimpse of the couple were left disappointed that there was no walkabout.

The brides family left the Goring Hotel about half an hour earlier, along with two minibuses full of guests. Pippa Middleton had changed into a long emerald green sleeveless dress with a jewelled embellishment and a plunging neckline.

Mrs Middleton wore a black capped sleeve dress, cut low at the front and back, with a tiered skirt.

The Duchess of Cornwall wore a light blue hand-embroidered high-collared floor length Anna Valentine dress.

Other guests expected to attend included Guy Pelly and Thomas van Straubenzee, the couples close friends.

The palaces State Rooms, including the grand Ballroom, were used for the party. The ballroom, measuring just over 118ft (36m) by 60ft (18m), is the largest of the 775 rooms in the palace.

The singer Ellie Goulding, best known for her version of Elton Johns Your Song, was among those who performed at the event. Joss Stone, the singer from Devon, was also among the guests.

Prince Charles hired chef Anton Mossiman to cater, with guests enjoying crab to start, followed by lamb.

Prince Harry was said to have insisted that bacon and sausage sandwiches were available later in the night. An ice cream van was also said to have been hired to provide an alternative dessert.

Adding to the informality of the event, a giant glitter ball was said to have been installed, at the suggestion of the brides sister, to the reported chagrin of some of the more traditional courtiers.


----------



## princesskiwi07

*Photographer describes intimate scenes at Buckingham Palace reception*

A photographer who captured intimate moments between Prince William and his new wife Kate at their wedding reception said the couple were buzzing with happiness following the ceremony.

Millie Pilkington, a friend of the Middleton family, took informal photos of the new Duke and Duchess of Cambridge during their wedding reception at Buckingham Palace on Friday night following the royal wedding.

She said the evening was a wonderful, intimate family affair while the speeches were absolutely hysterical.

Mrs Pilkington shadowed Prince William and his new wife, who until they married was Kate Middleton, for most of the reception following the formal photographs and the balcony appearance.

She said she followed the couple to one of the palace rooms where she captured some lovely, informal, intimate shots that I hope they will treasure for ever.

The photographs are destined for their private album and photo frames, and will not be made public.

Speaking at Clarence House on Saturday, Mrs Pilkington said: They were drawn to each other magnetically throughout the day.

Their love for each other was so evident. Everyone could see it.

They just looked like they had been made for each other.

They were buzzing with happiness and seemed to be having the best day of their lives, as indeed we all were.

Mrs Pilkington, 39, who lives near Sherborne in Dorset, said Kate was the epitome of calm on the day.

She said: She was just so relaxed, and stunning. Even before she put her dress on she looked stunning.

She really was unbelievably beautiful. She was breathtaking.

All the way through she just had this air of calm and serenity.

They just looked so relaxed and happy with each other. It was wonderful.

She described the bond between the couple throughout the day as unique.

Mrs Pilkington became passionate about photography at the age of eight when she was given a camera for Christmas.

But it was not until she was 27 that she turned her hobby into a business, establishing herself as a leading children and family photographer.

Her commissions included taking pictures for Party Pieces, the business run by Kates parents, Michael and Carole.

She said she developed a very close working relationship with Kate and the family.

Asked about the evening, she said: It became the wonderful, intimate family affair, the family wedding that I photograph all the time.

She said If you dont want to photograph in the evening, please dont. Put your camera down, relax, have a good time, youre here as a guest, and enjoy it.

But to be a photographer and to be surrounded by that much beauty, the location, all these stunning guests, I couldnt stop, so I photographed all night and to the early hours of the morning.

She added: The evening was buzzing, absolutely extraordinary. The daytime was wonderful  it was very, very relaxing and exciting and spectacular  but the evening was almost more magical.

The whole thing was incredible. To be there as a guest was amazing but to be there and photograph such a private and fun evening was any photographers dream.

She went on: I dont think you can put into words what it was like to be there. It was absolutely amazing, spectacular, the buzz, the excitement, the adrenalin.

It was so historic, it was such an honour to be involved in such an historic event and to be able to be there to catch all these private and intimate photographs was the icing on the cake.

She added: Ive been terrified, utterly nervous. I havent slept for weeks.

I still cant quite believe it. I keep having to pinch myself.

But she said when she got back to the palace she forgot about the world outside.

Mrs Pilkington sent Kate a congratulatory message after the Royal couple got engaged. Her three daughters, Daisy, nine, Grace, seven, and Flora, five, also sent letters.

Kate replied, thanking her, and mentioned that she was going to be in touch regarding photography at the wedding.

Mrs Pilkington said it was a heart-stopping moment.

Asked about photographing William and Kates children in the future, she said: That would be magical but lets not jump to conclusions.


----------



## caitlin1214

In March, William and Catherine were visiting Belfast and they met representatives from the Northern Ireland Cancer Fund for Children who were hosting a Shrove Tuesday fund-raising event.

(In the Catholic faith, Shrove Tuesday is the Tuesday before Lent and the tradition is to eat pancakes.)

I loved the pictures of them attempting to flip pancakes, especially the look of concentration on Catherine's face.


----------



## cookie dough

caitlin1214 said:


> In March, William and Catherine were visiting Belfast and they met representatives from the Northern Ireland Cancer Fund for Children who were hosting a Shrove Tuesday fund-raising event.
> 
> (In the Catholic faith, Shrove Tuesday is the Tuesday before Lent and the tradition is to eat pancakes.)
> 
> I loved the pictures of them attempting to flip pancakes, especially the look of concentration on Catherine's face.


 
So cute


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sorry if already posted. 

Harry pays tribute to William, 'the dude...'
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ts-Kates-killer-legs-speech-left-touched.html


----------



## caitlin1214

I love this story from 2009:

*Prince William makes surprise visit to apologise to 109-year-old who complained about the Queen's birthday cards*

At the age of 109, Catherine Masters has more right than most to say she's seen it all before.
And that includes the last five birthday cards she has received from the Queen.
On each of them, Her Majesty was pictured wearing the same yellow dress, prompting the great-grandmother to write suggesting it was time for a change


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ear-old-complained-Queens-birthday-cards.html


----------



## kaitydid

caitlin1214 said:


> I love this story from 2009:
> 
> *Prince William makes surprise visit to apologise to 109-year-old who complained about the Queen's birthday cards*
> 
> At the age of 109, Catherine Masters has more right than most to say she's seen it all before.
> And that includes the last five birthday cards she has received from the Queen.
> On each of them, Her Majesty was pictured wearing the same yellow dress, prompting the great-grandmother to write suggesting it was time for a change
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ear-old-complained-Queens-birthday-cards.html


 
That's so cute! Very sweet of Prince William to do something like that!


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## savvy23

Mouth drops!  Are those her shoes^^^????? 

OMG they are gorgeous!


----------



## princesskiwi07

savvy23 said:


> Mouth drops!  Are those her shoes^^^?????
> 
> OMG they are gorgeous!



From what I've read in some places, yes. I was wondering why no one was talking about them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^love the shoes....


----------



## coachariffic

Here they are if anyone wants to buy them:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/97165


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## caitlin1214

All this talk about the wedding made me think, "I want to watch The King's Speech right now!"

Well, when I thought of it, it was last night way too late to be starting a movie. So I'm watching it tonight.

It has been said that Queen Elizabeth II got a private screening of the movie (it is about her father, after all) and was very moved by it.


----------



## princesskiwi07

Kate Middleton and Prince William engagement interview with Tom Brady, 16th November 2010.



> TB: Theres a story that goes around that you had a picture of him on your wall.
> 
> William: There wasnt just one, there was about 20.
> 
> Miss Middleton: He wishes. No, I had the Levis guy on my wall, not a picture of William, sorry.
> 
> William: It was me in Levis obviously


----------



## ms piggy

The King's Speech is great. I watched it four times. The love between King George the VI (also known as Bertie) and his wife, Elizabeth was really evident and touching.


----------



## caitlin1214

ms piggy said:


> The King's Speech is great. I watched it four times. The love between King George the VI (also known as Bertie) and his wife, Elizabeth was really evident and touching.


 I can see William and Catherine turning into a couple like that. 

Well, maybe they already are that. You could see bits of that at their wedding.

(George VI is William's Great-Grandfather.)


----------



## LabelLover81

My sister said she and her six year old son call this the teletubby hat:


----------



## mlbags

I love how she was always turning back to look and wave at the crowd, before leaving/entering into a building...... I think that was very sweet, very humble, like saying 'thank you' over and over again.  Gosh, I like her so much better since she adorned her wedding dress!


----------



## ms piggy

caitlin1214 said:


> I can see William and Catherine turning into a couple like that.
> 
> Well, maybe they already are that. You could see bits of that at their wedding.
> 
> (George VI is William's Great-Grandfather.)



I would love for William and Catherine (got to get used to that instead of Kate )'s love and chemistry to endure like his great grandparents'. Well, I do think George VI is a good looking man, his stuttering notwithstanding. In fact, I thought it made him charming!  

Colin Firth, Geoffrey Rush, HBC were all great in the movie.


----------



## angelnyc89

LabelLover81 said:


> My sister said she and her six year old son call this the teletubby hat:


----------



## pixiesparkle

princesskiwi07 said:


>


I had a glimpse of Catherine's shoes when she stepped off the carriage to enter Buckingham Palace and they looked more like white than in these shoes..they probably are the ones just in a different colour gorgeous, nevertheless


----------



## angelnyc89

The Cake (I'm sure its posted, but it looks sooo pretty & yummy! How can someone cut into that?)













I love how it has an overlapping W & C.


----------



## NYCBelle

amazing cake!!


----------



## NYCBelle

Love it! I think she was taking one last look because she was such in awe when she first saw it. And one last smile for the crowd =)




princesskiwi07 said:


>


----------



## NYCBelle

love this thanks for posting!  aww same convos bride and groom have in any wedding. Smile for the crowd, asking if you're happy, complimenting each other, etc. =)




kirsten said:


> Here is some more lipreading.
> 
> Tina Lannin, a professional lipreader who was born deaf, tracked the private whispers during the royal wedding that television microphones couldnt capture.
> 
> Lannin, who has worked for seven years as a forensic lipreader for police forces and media outlets with OMalley Communications, picked out comments from Prince William, his bride and Queen Elizabeth II in a partial transcript. Her assessment couldnt be verified.
> 
> 10:20 a.m.  Prince William: Looking forward to it. To Harry, shall we go in then?
> 
> Prince Harry: Sure, everyone has arrived.
> 
> William (to Bishop): Make sure everythings all right. Its beautiful the way it is.
> 
> 10:25 a.m.  William to lady in congregation: You look very pretty, very pretty.
> 
> 10:55 a.m.  Michael Middleton to Kate Middleton as they left hotel: You okay?
> 
> 11 a.m.  Pippa Middleton to sister Kate: You look amazing.
> 
> Michael Middleton to Kate Middleton as they entered Westminster Abbey: You okay?
> 
> Kate Middleton to her father: Yeah.
> 
> 11:05 a.m.  Kate to Bishop before walking down the aisle: Yes I suppose so . . . I expect Ill be worn out today. Thank you.
> 
> Harry to William: Right, here she is now.
> 
> William to Middleton at the altar: You look lovely . . . You look beautiful.
> 
> William joking to Michael Middleton: Were supposed to have just a small family affair.
> 
> 12 p.m.  Queen Elizabeth II to Prince Philip: It was excellent.
> 
> Prince Philip: Yes?
> 
> 12:15 p.m.  William to Kate Middleton: All right?
> 
> Kate Middleton: Yes.
> 
> William: Yeah, all right. Hands bouquet to Kate after they climb aboard their carriage, Here you are.
> 
> Kate Middleton: Thank you.
> 
> Kate Middleton: Now, are you happy?
> 
> William: Yes . . . wave to everybody.
> 
> Outside abbey  Queen Elizabeth: I wanted them to take the smaller carriage.
> 
> Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall: It all went very well.
> 
> Queen: Very well.
> 
> In wedding carriage  William: I dont think you should bow quite yet. I think you should just bow your head, okay?
> 
> Kate Middleton: Okay.
> 
> William: I hope I remember . . . Its mad, its mad! Oh my goodness it . . . really loudly here . . . these people are clapping.
> 
> Kate Middleton: Did they?
> 
> In separate carriage  Prince Charles: Yeah it looked nice.
> 
> Camilla: Yes, but you have to know how to do it.
> 
> In wedding carriage  Kate Middleton to William: You look happy.
> 
> 1:30 p.m  On Buckingham Palace balcony, Kate Middleton: Oh wow.
> 
> William: All right? Youll be okay?
> 
> Kate Middleton: Oh Im fine, thank you.
> 
> William: Yeah! Yeah! Theres a lot of people down here. To pageboys, I know but look up there as well. To his bride: Okay? Look at me, lets kiss, okay.
> 
> William, shouting balcony: Harry! Your go!
> 
> Kate Middleton: Whats next?
> 
> William: They want more time I think.
> 
> Kate Middleton: Look at these people.
> 
> William: I want to see the plane, I think Im (unclear).
> 
> William to Harry: Okay.
> 
> William to pageboys: . . . to stop them coming in here, to stop them coming in this side, I mean its hard.
> 
> William to Kate Middleton: One more. The couple they kiss for a second time. Thats it, come on!
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/world/r...0--lipreader-deciphers-royal-wedding-whispers


----------



## NYCBelle

The wedding portraits are beautiful!!


----------



## kirsten

The "Fashion Police" host lets loose on friends and family of Prince William and Kate Middleton.

The Royal Wedding provided plenty of fodder for Joan Rivers on Friday night's special one-hour edition of E's Fashion Police. The comedienne ripped into friends and family of Prince William and Kate Middleton for various fashion faux pas but she had some backhanded compliments for members of the wedding party as well.

Princess Beatrice, whose beige wedding hat inspired a popular Facebook page, made the top of Rivers' list with the comedienne comparing the pretzel-like topper to a birth control device. Elton John's portly frame also caught Rivers' eye as did the bride's mother Carole Middleton, whom Rivers compared to actress-director Penny Marshall.

Rivers had positive reviews for Kate Middleton, the new Duchess of Cambridge, and for Queen Elizabeth II, for whom she created a new term -- "QUILF."

1. Princess Beatrice
"She is so desperate to get married but she is wearing an I.U.D. on her head. The hat is like she's trying to make funnel cakes."

2. Pippa Middleton
"The dress is too sexy. You know Kate tried this on first and said 'Too sexy, too sexy! Take it back.' And Pippa said, 'Not so fast *****, I'm single.'" 

3. Carol Middleton
"Looks like penny marshall but younger and female."

4. Guy Ritchie
"People were asking why was he invited -- I found out because the Queen's favorite movie was Snatch." 

5. Elton John
"Victoria (beckham) is pregnant but she isn't as far along as Elton John."

6. Kate Middleton
"I like that she did her own makeup, which kind of blows my mind 'cause I have a makeup girl come in when I just even go shopping online."

7. Prince Harry
"They were proud of William and they were going 'Thank god that Harry isn't doing one of his underarm fart sounds."

8. Princess Eugenie
"I was going to say something wrong and bad about that but poor Eugenia because she almost didn't go at all but the mice and birds in the palace got together and made that dress and look how pretty she looks."

9. Camilla Parker Bowles
"I think she looks terrific. And they're so happy. Look at their faces, they're smiling. You know they're just saying, "Thank god he is out of the castle. We can turn this bedroom now into a love dungeon."

10. Queen Elizabeth II
"She looked hot for a queen. Instead of a MILF she was a QUILF."


----------



## Contessa

ms piggy said:


>



Her hands appear old looking. Sorry, but they do.


----------



## caitlin1214

ms piggy said:


> The King's Speech is great. I watched it four times. The love between King George the VI (also known as Bertie) and his wife, Elizabeth was really evident and touching.


This has been the second time I've seen it. The first time was back in January when it was out in the movie theatre. 



One more thing about it and then I'll get back to William and Catherine, but . . . . 



King George VI was born Albert, but he didn't take the name King Albert out of respect to Queen Victoria (her husband's name was Albert. Then he died and she was heartbroken and wore black for the rest of her life).


----------



## kirsten

The Royal Wedding "House of Love" dance.


----------



## kirsten

A long but interesting story on the Wedding Party with lots of details.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-Williams-extraordinary-palace-reception.html


----------



## AlovesJ

exotikittenx said:


> ^  I can't imagine the pressure they must have felt.  It must have been surreal to experience all that.



I couldn't imagine. I wonder how many wedding decisions, outside of traditions, that Kate got to make. I have to say...for me the whole wedding was kind a let down. I expected more out of royalty. I dvr'd everything. I want to hear what all the fashion experts have to say about her dress. I didn't love it.


----------



## prettyprincess

Have the ratings come in from the wedding yet? Just curious to see if this wedding had more viewers than Dianas.


----------



## AlovesJ

LabelLover81 said:


> My sister said she and her six year old son call this the teletubby hat:



 It's very Lady Gaga-ish, except I think Lady Gaga could probably pull it off.


----------



## kirsten

prettyprincess said:


> Have the ratings come in from the wedding yet? Just curious to see if this wedding had more viewers than Dianas.



Despite starting at 6 a.m. on a weekday, the Royal Wedding of Prince William and Kate Middleton drew a king-size U.S. audience Friday morning.

The wedding coverage was carried live from about 6 a.m. to  7:15 a.m. on 11 networks and drew 22.8 million viewers and 18.6 million households, according to Nielsen Media Research.

Thats a larger number of households than watched Prince Charles wed Lady Diana in 1981 (which drew 14.2 million households, with no viewership numbers available). It also vastly outperformed Prince Charles marrying Camilla Parker Bowles in 2005 (3.7 million viewers and 3.2 million households). By comparison, about the same number of people watched American Idols performance show this week (22 million), and 28.9 million watched President *****s inauguration.

The ceremony from Westminster Abbey was carried by ABC, CBS, NBC, TEL, UNI, BBCA, CNN, E!, FOXNC, MSNBC, and TLC.


----------



## Ladybug09

No it wasn't...

New--earrings from parents
Borrowed --- tiara from Queen
Blue- Blue ribbon sewn into her gown.



ms piggy said:


> Kate wore the engagement ring on her way to the Abbey. *This was her something blue.*
> 
> When they were in the carriage on the way to Buckingham Palace, the ring was not on her right hand anymore. Presumably it was then on the left with the wedding band as we saw in the close up of the floral bouquet pic.


----------



## Ladybug09

No one mentioned the hair!



CobaltBlu said:


> found her!
> 
> Gorgeous dress.
> 
> cdn.bellanaija.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Princess-Amira-al-Taweel.jpg


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow!



kirsten said:


> here is some more lipreading.
> 
> Tina lannin, a professional lipreader who was born deaf, tracked the private whispers during the royal wedding that television microphones couldnt capture.
> 
> Lannin, who has worked for seven years as a forensic lipreader for police forces and media outlets with omalley communications, picked out comments from prince william, his bride and queen elizabeth ii in a partial transcript. Her assessment couldnt be verified.
> 
> 10:20 a.m.  prince william: looking forward to it. to harry, shall we go in then?
> 
> Prince harry: sure, everyone has arrived.
> 
> william (to bishop): make sure everythings all right. Its beautiful the way it is.
> 
> 10:25 a.m.  william to lady in congregation: you look very pretty, very pretty.
> 
> 10:55 a.m.  michael middleton to kate middleton as they left hotel: you okay?
> 
> 11 a.m.  pippa middleton to sister kate: you look amazing.
> 
> michael middleton to kate middleton as they entered westminster abbey: you okay?
> 
> kate middleton to her father: yeah.
> 
> 11:05 a.m.  kate to bishop before walking down the aisle: yes i suppose so . . . I expect ill be worn out today. Thank you.
> 
> harry to william: right, here she is now.
> 
> william to middleton at the altar: you look lovely . . . You look beautiful.
> 
> william joking to michael middleton: were supposed to have just a small family affair.
> 
> 12 p.m.  queen elizabeth ii to prince philip: it was excellent.
> 
> prince philip: yes?
> 
> 12:15 p.m.  william to kate middleton: all right?
> 
> kate middleton: yes.
> 
> william: yeah, all right. hands bouquet to kate after they climb aboard their carriage, here you are.
> 
> kate middleton: thank you.
> 
> kate middleton: now, are you happy?
> 
> william: yes . . . Wave to everybody.
> 
> outside abbey  queen elizabeth: i wanted them to take the smaller carriage.
> 
> camilla, duchess of cornwall: it all went very well.
> 
> queen: very well.
> 
> in wedding carriage  william: i dont think you should bow quite yet. I think you should just bow your head, okay?
> 
> kate middleton: okay.
> 
> william: i hope i remember . . . Its mad, its mad! Oh my goodness it . . . Really loudly here . . . These people are clapping.
> 
> kate middleton: did they?
> 
> in separate carriage  prince charles: yeah it looked nice.
> 
> camilla: yes, but you have to know how to do it.
> 
> in wedding carriage  kate middleton to william: you look happy.
> 
> 1:30 p.m  on buckingham palace balcony, kate middleton: oh wow.
> 
> william: all right? Youll be okay?
> 
> kate middleton: oh im fine, thank you.
> 
> william: yeah! Yeah! Theres a lot of people down here. to pageboys, i know but look up there as well. to his bride: okay? Look at me, lets kiss, okay.
> 
> william, shouting balcony: harry! Your go!
> 
> kate middleton: whats next?
> 
> william: they want more time i think.
> 
> kate middleton: look at these people.
> 
> william: i want to see the plane, i think im (unclear).
> 
> william to harry: okay.
> 
> william to pageboys: . . . To stop them coming in here, to stop them coming in this side, i mean its hard.
> 
> william to kate middleton: one more. the couple they kiss for a second time. thats it, come on!
> 
> http://www.thestar.com/news/world/r...0--lipreader-deciphers-royal-wedding-whispers


----------



## caitlin1214

This when Nelly Furtado was performing Maneater at the Concert for Diana.


The Duke of Cambridge busts a move.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWgy1V-ExzU


----------



## LovesYSL

prettyprincess said:


> Have the ratings come in from the wedding yet? Just curious to see if this wedding had more viewers than Dianas.



I read that throughout the world more than 3 billion people watched and a million lined the streets of London.


----------



## mlbags

kirsten said:


> The Royal Wedding "House of Love" dance.




Cute!
I would have preferred the veil in this video to the plain limp one that Catherine wore!


----------



## White Orchid

Glad someone else thought the same.  But luckily for Kate she has few (physical) flaws. 



Contessa said:


> Her hands appear old looking. Sorry, but they do.


----------



## lily25

princesskiwi07 said:


>




From the whole wedding this was my personal favorite moment, for many reasons. For one she looked very happy, she turned to see the crowd one last time and we knew she was fascinated and overwhelmed from the size of the crowd (Oh WOW moment), so it means she really was impressed and wanted one last look to keep it in her memory for ever. It was something I would also do or any other girl, take one last look, it shows how simple - in a good way- and not an air head she is, and that she acknowledges the ppl's celebrations and cheers, she was equally enjoying this like everybody else. It was a spur of the moment thing, truly spontaneous, non staged and shows initiative and I bet she will continue being spontaneous, but always elegant and composed in every public appearance.


----------



## cookie dough

kirsten said:


> Despite starting at 6 a.m. on a weekday, the Royal Wedding of Prince William and Kate Middleton drew a king-size U.S. audience Friday morning.
> 
> The wedding coverage was carried live from about 6 a.m. to 7:15 a.m. on 11 networks and drew 22.8 million viewers and 18.6 million households, according to Nielsen Media Research.
> 
> Thats a larger number of households than watched Prince Charles wed Lady Diana in 1981 (which drew 14.2 million households, with no viewership numbers available). It also vastly outperformed Prince Charles marrying Camilla Parker Bowles in 2005 (3.7 million viewers and 3.2 million households). By comparison, about the same number of people watched American Idols performance show this week (22 million), and 28.9 million watched President *****s inauguration.
> 
> The ceremony from Westminster Abbey was carried by ABC, CBS, NBC, TEL, UNI, BBCA, CNN, E!, FOXNC, MSNBC, and TLC.


 
That article is right - those are king-size numbers! I am really surprised at just how many people watched it in the States.

24.5m people watched it in the UK, which is about 40% of the population


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I think Kate's hands looked gaunt because of her weight loss and possibly insufficient water intake... I hope she gains a bit more weight soon! That waist is scary!


----------



## minababe

did I understand it right that they flew away just over the weekend because he has to work on monday?
when will they have their honeymoon? at friday at the wedding they always said tomorrow they will fly in their honeymoon, where will be a secret till they fly.
and now the info they come back? that's a bit strange for me ^^


----------



## Nat

minababe said:


> did I understand it right that they flew away just over the weekend because he has to work on monday?
> when will they have their honeymoon? at friday at the wedding they always said tomorrow they will fly in their honeymoon, where will be a secret till they fly.
> and now the info they come back? that's a bit strange for me ^^



Yep. Here's the press release from their official website:

http://www.officialroyalwedding2011...-Duke-and-Duchess-of-Cambridge--The-Honeymoon

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge: The Honeymoon
30th April 2011

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have chosen not to depart for a honeymoon immediately.  Instead, after spending the weekend privately in the United Kingdom, The Duke will return to work as a Search and Rescue pilot next week.

The locations of both their private weekend before The Duke returns to work and their future honeymoon, which will be overseas, will not be disclosed in advance. The Couple have asked that their privacy be respected during the coming weekend and during their honeymoon.


----------



## pixiesparkle

minababe said:


> did I understand it right that they flew away just over the weekend because he has to work on monday?
> when will they have their honeymoon? at friday at the wedding they always said tomorrow they will fly in their honeymoon, where will be a secret till they fly.
> and now the info they come back? that's a bit strange for me ^^


it's all very confusing, isn't it?
From what I've read, the royal couple had a sudden change of plan and decided that they will go on their honeymoon (which will be overseas) at a later date..the date and location have yet to be revealed.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13251990
I have a feeling that they will not make it public since they made it clear that they wanted privacy..if it is made public, it probably won't be announced until the very last minute..they like to keep the press on their toes


----------



## minababe

aa thanks a lot !!

I would like to see some new candids of them hehe

I loooved her "the day after" outfit. so pretty! she has a really cute style. I need a blue summer dress like hers!


----------



## queennadine

kirsten said:


> A long but interesting story on the Wedding Party with lots of details.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-Williams-extraordinary-palace-reception.html



Thanks for posting that! I'm glad they were also able to enjoy a more 'typical' reception afterwards, with less pressure and media.


----------



## Nat

Royal wedding: new bride Kate Middleton takes her place in the Royal hierarchy

Kate Middleton will be expected to curtsy to 'more senior members of the Royal family following her marriage to Prince William.

9:00AM BST 01 May 2011

Knees bent and head bowed, the curtsy is the traditional gesture of deference and respect.
And for the new Royal bride it will continue to be the order of things when she greets other "more senior" members of her new family including stepmother-in-law Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall. The public, however will still be expected to curtsy to the former Kate Middleton.
A commoner by birth, Miss Kate Middleton became Her Royal Highness Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, on her marriage to the second in line to the throne. But the title, as with other women marrying into the Royal Family, is a courtesy rather than a right.

*Although the Prince's spokesman said he was "honoured" to become the Duke of Cambridge, he had let it be known that he would prefer to remain Prince William and for his wife to become "Princess Catherine".*

It was something of a surprise because, as one royal observer said: "What William wants, William gets."
In an attempt to get round the issue, the Palace let it be known that people who wanted to call Catherine "Princess" were welcome to do so.
After Friday's Royal wedding, Paddy Harverson, the Prince of Wales' communications secretary, suggested the public be encouraged to use the names Prince William and Princess Catherine if they preferred. He said: "I think it's absolutely natural that the public might want to call them Prince William and Princess Catherine and no one is going to have any argument with that."

More here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...n-takes-her-place-in-the-Royal-hierarchy.html


----------



## serene

^ excellent! although i feel that camilla would prefer her to stay just duchess. I think it's not right not to be princess when you marry a prince.


----------



## cookie dough

Nat said:


> Royal wedding: new bride Kate Middleton takes her place in the Royal hierarchy
> 
> Kate Middleton will be expected to curtsy to 'more senior members of the Royal family following her marriage to Prince William.
> 
> 9:00AM BST 01 May 2011
> 
> Knees bent and head bowed, the curtsy is the traditional gesture of deference and respect.
> And for the new Royal bride it will continue to be the order of things when she greets other "more senior" members of her new family including stepmother-in-law Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall. The public, however will still be expected to curtsy to the former Kate Middleton.
> A commoner by birth, Miss Kate Middleton became Her Royal Highness Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, on her marriage to the second in line to the throne. But the title, as with other women marrying into the Royal Family, is a courtesy rather than a right.
> 
> *Although the Prince's spokesman said he was "honoured" to become the Duke of Cambridge, he had let it be known that he would prefer to remain Prince William and for his wife to become "Princess Catherine".*
> 
> It was something of a surprise because, as one royal observer said: "What William wants, William gets."
> In an attempt to get round the issue, the Palace let it be known that people who wanted to call Catherine "Princess" were welcome to do so.
> After Friday's Royal wedding, Paddy Harverson, the Prince of Wales' communications secretary, suggested the public be encouraged to use the names Prince William and Princess Catherine if they preferred. He said: "I think it's absolutely natural that the public might want to call them Prince William and Princess Catherine and no one is going to have any argument with that."
> 
> More here: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...n-takes-her-place-in-the-Royal-hierarchy.html


 
Nat, that was such a fascinating feature. Thanks for posting. 

This explains A LOT about the wedding like why Camilla curtsied to The Queen after the ceremony. 

Technically, she is Princess William of Wales anyway right which would correspond to her being Mrs William Wales if he wasn't royal right?

I think this thread should be the official W & C thread btw!


----------



## ms piggy

serene said:


> ^ excellent! although i feel that camilla would prefer her to stay just duchess. I think it's not right not to be princess when you marry a prince.



Charles is the Prince of Wales. If Catherine is to be a Princess, it would potentially be awkward if Camilla isn't accorded the same.


----------



## Swanky

Does it have to do w/ her being the 2nd wife?


----------



## cookie dough

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Does it have to do w/ her being the 2nd wife?


 
Exactly. Diana was the Princess of Wales. 

Catherine cannot be the Princess of Wales and nor can Camilla. 

So Princess Catherine is in itself impossible to work at either rate. The protocol won't allow for it to happen.


----------



## cookie dough

*Prince William did not sign a pre-nup*

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...nce-William-rejects-prenuptial-agreement.html


----------



## Northergirl

Not sure if this was posted yet. Williams chocolate biscuit cake looks yummy.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-requested-8-tiers-decorated-900-flowers.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Williams-future-happier-Charles-Dianas.html

Attached is a picture of the back of Beatrice's dress. WTF is she wearing!!! She's a mess just like her mother

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Harry-stage-dived-crowd-palace-revellers.html


----------



## gelbergirl

I would have liked to see them take a honeymoon.  I think that that time is important for any couple.


----------



## minababe

I don't get the reason. everyone has comprehension for a honeymoon hello?
I think they will need the time. they could fly to the maledives, I don't think there are paparazzis.

they need a break after that all. It would be very sad if they will not have one.

OT
someone asked for a pic of chelsea at the party. I found this one.


----------



## MACsarah

People have said they are planning on going to Kenya later on for their honeymoon. They are royals, so their destinations have to be planned out.


----------



## kirsten

Harry pays tribute to William 'the dude'...but ditches his comments about Kate's killer legs in speech that left her 'touched'

Prince Harry paid a moving tribute to his brother &#8216;The Dude&#8217; and his new sister-in-law &#8216;The Duchess&#8217; during a heartfelt speech at their evening wedding reception on Friday.

Harry also told the couple&#8217;s friends and family that he loved Kate &#8216;like a sister&#8217; and how the story of the couple&#8217;s long romance &#8216;inspires&#8217; him. According to several guests, Kate was &#8216;very emotional and touched&#8217; by Harry&#8217;s tribute and even shed a tear during the evening&#8217;s festivities.

Harry delivered his best man&#8217;s speech, which he had been working on for the past fortnight, at 9.30pm after 300 of the couple&#8217;s close family and friends had enjoyed a three-course meal with vintage champagne.

He had asked his best friends Thomas Van Straubenzee and Guy Pelly to be a sounding board ahead of the speech and is understood to have dropped a reference to &#8216;Kate&#8217;s killer legs&#8217; from the final edit.

&#8216;Harry had some joke in about how he had immediately given Kate the thumbs up when William first brought her home because she had such a great pair of pins, but he didn&#8217;t want to embarrass her,&#8217; said a friend.

According to sources inside the evening reception, Harry&#8217;s speech was &#8216;warm and affectionate&#8217; and peppered with good humour and jokes. 

One partygoer leaving Buckingham Palace event in the early hours of Saturday told The Mail on Sunday: &#8216;Harry said William was the perfect brother. It was exactly how you would expect a best man&#8217;s speech to be. He cracked loads of jokes about William. He called him a &#8220;dude&#8221; several times. He kept coming back to it, saying &#8220;What a dude&#8221;.&#8217;

Harry described his brother&#8217;s relationship with Kate as &#8216;inspirational&#8217; and to much applause added: &#8216;William didn&#8217;t have a romantic bone in his body before he met Kate, so I knew it was serious when William suddenly started cooing down the phone at Kate.&#8217;

Harry, famous for his impersonations, then did a high-pitched impression of Kate calling William &#8216;Billy&#8217; and of his brother calling Kate &#8216;baby&#8217;, to much hilarity from the guests.


----------



## lkrp123

I think they will definitely take a honeymoon! It's a good way to trick people (paps, public) by saying you are going to wait to take it though...Less of a media frenzy.


----------



## Coachionista

Hi Everyone!  Since this is the "Purse Forum," I thought one of you might be able to help me.  I just saw the Will and Kate movie on lifetime and LOVED Camilla Luddington's bag she carried throughout the movie.  Any of you savvy purse shoppers know the brand/style for this beauty?  This is the best picture I could find.  Thanks!!  I've searched the threads; so, I'm not sure if this has been answered already.


----------



## serene

aww.. harry said on his speech that he admires the long lasting relationship kate and will had before marrying. I bet likes to have it also with chelsy.

I'm kind of confused that there's an article (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Why-Chelsy-Davy-NEVER-marry-Prince-Harry.html) where chelsy have said that she will never marry harry, and harry apparently really wants to marry her because he whispered (at the party) to chelsy that "she'll be next". :weird: but I don't get why chelsy wants so "hang" with harry if she has no intentions to take the relationship to the next level..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She has said that the royal lifestyle is not for her, which I completely understand.


----------



## NoSnowHere

cookie dough said:


> Exactly. Diana was the Princess of Wales.
> 
> Catherine cannot be the Princess of Wales and nor can Camilla.
> 
> So Princess Catherine is in itself impossible to work at either rate. The protocol won't allow for it to happen.



I thought Camilla is the princess of wales, but prefers duchess of Cornwall as to avoid confusion with Diana.


----------



## Nat

Coachionista said:


> Hi Everyone!  Since this is the "Purse Forum," I thought one of you might be able to help me.  I just saw the Will and Kate movie on lifetime and LOVED Camilla Luddington's bag she carried throughout the movie.  Any of you savvy purse shoppers know the brand/style for this beauty?  This is the best picture I could find.  Thanks!!  I've searched the threads; so, I'm not sure if this has been answered already.



Hi! Best to start a separate thread on this in our ID forum. Hopefully someone who has seen the move on Lifetime will be able to help you out. 

Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Nevermind


----------



## NY_Mami

I was perusin' through the Daily News today.... and they already have a Kate Middleton doll..... it's cute....


----------



## cookie dough

NoSnowHere said:


> I thought Camilla is the princess of wales, but prefers duchess of Cornwall as to avoid confusion with Diana.


 
I stand corrected - that's right! I got confused by the fact that should PC ascend to the throne, she would be known as Princess Consort, not Queen.


----------



## LADC_chick

lisalovesshoes said:


> I think Kate's hands looked gaunt because of her weight loss and possibly insufficient water intake... I hope she gains a bit more weight soon! That waist is scary!


Yeah, her waist was super tiny in the reception dress. I was looking at pix from 2006 and 2007 on Zimbio, and she was already a slender girl. I don't think she needed to lose any more weight, wedding or not. In those older pix, she looked like she was maybe a size 2; no need to purposefully dwindle in size.



serene said:


> aww.. harry said on his speech that he admires the long lasting relationship kate and will had before marrying. I bet likes to have it also with chelsy.
> 
> I'm kind of confused that there's an article  (http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Why-Chelsy-Davy-NEVER-marry-Prince-Harry.html) where chelsy have said that she will never marry harry, and harry apparently really wants to marry her because he whispered (at the party) to chelsy that "she'll be next". :weird: but I don't get why chelsy wants so "hang" with harry if she has no intentions to take the relationship to the next level..



I was thinking about that. The wedding was beautiful and all of that, but Catherine will no longer have any privacy. She'll be scrutinized and she'll have to play by the Queen's rules. On the one hand, the fantasy is wonderful--beautiful wedding gown, horse drawn carriage, a palace, a title--but the reality is going to be something serious. I like her and William--they do really seem down to earth--but I can't imagine that it'll be easy.

And speaking of the pressure, what's everyone's over/under on a pregnancy announcement? Before the year ends? Early 2012? Mid 2012? Before the end of 2012?


----------



## NY_Mami

Camilla is the Dutchess of Cornball.... I mean Cornwall.....


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

cookie dough said:


> Exactly. Diana was the Princess of Wales.
> 
> Catherine cannot be the Princess of Wales and nor can Camilla.
> 
> So Princess Catherine is in itself impossible to work at either rate. The protocol won't allow for it to happen.


 

Whoever's married to the Prince of Wales is automatically Princess of Wales. Camilla is PoW, she just doesn't use that title. When Charles becomes King, William will become Prince of Wales and Catherine will be Princess of Wales.

"Princess Catherine" isn't impossible, if the Queen allows it. She did for Princess Alice, the Duchess of Gloucester, who wasn't born a princess but was married to the Queen's uncle, Prince Henry, the Duke of Gloucester. After he died Alice didn't want to be known as the Dowager Duchess, as is customary for widows, so the Queen allowed her to use the title Princess Alice. So there is prescendent for it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

caitlin1214 said:


> This when Nelly Furtado was performing Maneater at the Concert for Diana.
> 
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge busts a move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWgy1V-ExzU


----------



## cookie dough

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Whoever's married to the Prince of Wales is automatically Princess of Wales. Camilla is PoW, she just doesn't use that title. When Charles becomes King, William will become Prince of Wales and Catherine will be Princess of Wales.
> 
> "Princess Catherine" isn't impossible, if the Queen allows it. She did for Princess Alice, the Duchess of Gloucester, who wasn't born a princess but was married to the Queen's uncle, Prince Henry, the Duke of Gloucester. After he died Alice didn't want to be known as the Dowager Duchess, as is customary for widows, so the Queen allowed her to use the title Princess Alice. So there is prescendent for it.


 
Yup, I caught my error - she is the Princess of Wales too. I stand corrected.

I think we should go with what the Q says though - I'm going for Duchess for now though will the Q change it? 

Either way she is still Princess William of Wales.


----------



## Coachionista

Nat said:


> Hi! Best to start a separate thread on this in our ID forum. Hopefully someone who has seen the move on Lifetime will be able to help you out.
> 
> Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/


 
Thanks!  Just posted it there!


----------



## cookie dough

LADC_chick said:


> Yeah, her waist was super tiny in the reception dress. I was looking at pix from 2006 and 2007 on Zimbio, and she was already a slender girl. I don't think she needed to lose any more weight, wedding or not. In those older pix, she looked like she was maybe a size 2; no need to purposefully dwindle in size.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that. The wedding was beautiful and all of that, but Catherine will no longer have any privacy. She'll be scrutinized and she'll have to play by the Queen's rules. On the one hand, the fantasy is wonderful--beautiful wedding gown, horse drawn carriage, a palace, a title--but the reality is going to be something serious. I like her and William--they do really seem down to earth--but I can't imagine that it'll be easy.
> 
> And speaking of the pressure, what's everyone's over/under on a pregnancy announcement? Before the year ends? Early 2012? Mid 2012? Before the end of 2012?


 
I read a story saying people have already started betting on that. There is a timer on her uterus!


----------



## Swanky

I'd guess they won't rush, they haven't rushed anything else.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think they will have a child soon


----------



## Miss Kris

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Ignorant commoner here* she will always be Kate Middleton to me...Maybe by the time she's Queen I'll catch on.


 
gosh I know what you mean!  I'm so confused with all of these titles!  By the way, what IS their actual last name?  Do they not have one? Wikipedia doesn't say but it says Prince William registered for college as "William Wales".  If I went by Kate my whole life and then had to have a proper name, I don't think I would like it. 

I want to see what she wears and how she acts when they are inside their house/out of the public - I wonder if she and the Queen act like a normal daughter-grandma relationship out of the public eye, or if they carry the properness with them at all times.  I couldn't imagine bowing down to my grandma when she comes over, nor getting all dressed up when she is in my house!

I don't think I could ever get used to people courtseying to me and having to bow to all different people, along with worrying about everything I say, do, and wear.  God forbid she ever wanted to run to the store in sneakers and a t-shirt.  Those days are over for her.  I think every girl dreams of being a princess or queen, but it definitely has to be one of the hardest jobs that you have to keep for the rest of your life.  No change of career path for them.  

BTW, loved her dress and thought she looked amazing!  I've been lurking here!


----------



## Miss Kris

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd guess they won't rush, they haven't rushed anything else.


 
agree


----------



## ellacoach

Miss Kris said:


> gosh I know what you mean! I'm so confused with all of these titles! By the way, what IS their actual last name? Do they not have one? Wikipedia doesn't say but it says Prince William registered for college as "William Wales". If I went by Kate my whole life and then had to have a proper name, I don't think I would like it.


 
Isn't there "official" last name Windsor? I could swear I've read that somewhere...can anyone confirm?


----------



## ellacoach

I found this on Wikipedia when searching Prince Philip (as I thought maybe their official last name would be whatever his was??) 

"Through an Order-in-Council issued in 1960, descendants of Philip and Elizabeth not holding Royal styles and titles can use the surname Mountbatten-Windsor, which has also been used by some members who do hold titles, such as Charles, Andrew and Anne."


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They are from the house of windsor, so I suppose their technical last name would be windsor, but they never use it.


----------



## NoSnowHere

cookie dough said:


> I stand corrected - that's right! I got confused by the fact that should PC ascend to the throne, she would be known as Princess Consort, not Queen.



No worries!

On another note, I think the Queen will skip Charles when she dies & give the throne to William.


----------



## princesskiwi07

Trolley-Dolly said:


>



Oh my!  Will, Kate & Harry aren't as stuffy as people like to believe they are...


----------



## NoSnowHere

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I think they will have a child soon



I do too. At least I hope so.


----------



## ellacoach

NY_Mami said:


> I was perusin' through the Daily News today.... and they already have a Kate Middleton doll..... it's cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1394723


 I want one!!


----------



## LabelLover81

NY_Mami said:


> I was perusin' through the Daily News today.... and they already have a Kate Middleton doll..... it's cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1394723



This is adorable!  It looks just like her!  I almost wish I had a little girl so she could play with this


----------



## princesskiwi07

*If You Ain't No Punk Holla We Want Pre-Nup!*

Prince William, who is second in line to the British throne, hasn't signed a prenuptuial agreement.

After his extravagant wedding on Friday (April 29 2011) at London's Westminster Abbey, further details have emerged about Prince William's commitment to his now-wife, Catherine Middleton. The Duke of Cambridge has apparently refused to sign a prenuptial agreement, as advised by friends.

Whilst advised that a legal agreement would be a good idea by royal colleagues, one of his close friends has revealed to The Telegraph that 'he loves Kate and trusts her implicitly, and was adamant that no agreement was necessary.' Furthermore, after Prince William'S engagement was announced last November PATRICK JEPHSON, a former private secretary to Princess Diana, urged the couple to sign a prenuptial agreement due to it being practical and important that their future would be considered. However now, a St James's Palace spokesman has confirmed: 'There is no prenuptial agreement in place for this wedding.'

The newlyweds have recently revealed that they have delayed their honeymoon. They are currently enjoying a short weekend break at an undisclosed UK location due to Prince William returning to work on Tuesday (May 3 2011). It was recently reported that over 26 million people watched the Royal Wedding in the UK last Friday.


----------



## YSoLovely

Don't believe this.


----------



## serene

I don't think will&kate will use condoms from now on (at least for awhile until they decide that they have enough kids), so they might get a child soon. They are after all getting old, and might have problems of getting kids if they wait.

Btw, has this happened before that the queen/king can skip one generation and hand over the power to the next one? or would this be the first time? I also think that charles will never be a king, i wouldn't want camilla to be queen either.


----------



## Nat

Oh *serene*, your post made me laugh out loud, sweetie!  This is too much, I can't take any more today. I'm off to bed


----------



## CobaltBlu

The Queen can choose another heir. She can also retire, or abdicate and he is her legal heir and will become king. She can choose another successor if she wishes...Only Protestant heirs of Princess Sophia, granddaughter of James I, may succeed to the British throne. Neither Catholics, nor those who marry a Catholic, nor those born out of wedlock, may remain in the line of succession.

But, would she ever? I doubt it. Unless it is what he wanted. Alternately, she can follow the regular line of accession and he automatically becomes king upon her death. After a day he can abdicate if he wishes.


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd guess they won't rush, they haven't rushed anything else.





Trolley-Dolly said:


> I think they will have a child soon


I'm thinking so, too. Definitely within a year. My cousin and her now-husband dated for nearly eight years before they married in September 2008. When I flew back to LA to visit my family (which included her) in December (2008), she broke the news that she was 12 weeks pregnant.

That William and Catherine dated for as long as they did, kind of says to me that they are quite sure in what they want. It wouldn't surprise me if they get pregnant in 2012.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I also have a theory that William and Kate did not get married earlier because they were not ready to have children. I think the fact that they married signals that they are ready, and like Diana, Kate will do her duty and try to produce an heir and a spare. Just a theory though.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> The Queen can choose another heir. She can also retire, or abdicate and he is her legal heir and will become king. *She can choose another successor if she wishes...*Only Protestant heirs of Princess Sophia, granddaughter of James I, may succeed to the British throne. Neither Catholics, nor those who marry a Catholic, nor those born out of wedlock, may remain in the line of succession.
> 
> But, would she ever? I doubt it. Unless it is what he wanted. Alternately, she can follow the regular line of accession and he automatically becomes king upon her death. After a day he can abdicate if he wishes.


 
 i want her to do this!


----------



## CobaltBlu

cookie dough said:


> i want her to do this!



I think it would take an act of parliament as well....not sure if she can pull it off...or even want to try...

this is interesting...
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-the-royal-wedding/article1995937/singlepage/


----------



## kirsten

> *Newlywed Kate Middleton under pressure to get pregnant within a year*
> 
> Kate Middleton, the new Duchess of Cambridge, just got married to Prince William on April 29, 2011, but a baby watch is already underway for the 29-year-old brunette beauty.
> 
> While Middleton will take on royal duties such as making public appearances on behalf of England's monarchy, her primary responsibility is to produce an heir.
> 
> *Kate Expected to Get Pregnant Within 1 Year*
> 
> "If Kate is not pregnant in the next nine months, she will be defying 200 years of royal tradition," says Andrew Morton, who wrote a biography of William's late mother Princess Diana.
> 
> Indeed, William was born just 11 months after Diana married Prince Charles in 1981, and Charles was born less than a year after his parents, Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip, wed in 1947.
> 
> Ironically, the athletic 5'10" Middleton lost a noticeable amount of weight in recent months to fit into in her stunning size 2 Alexander McQueen wedding dress.
> 
> In a recent interview, William, 28, expressed his desire to start a family, but suggested he wanted to wait a little. "I think we'll take it one step at a time," said William, who's second in line to the throne behind his dad.
> 
> "We'll sort of get over the marriage first and then maybe look at the kids. But obviously we want a family, so we'll have to start thinking about that."
> 
> Meanwhile, Prince William and Kate made the unexpected decision to postpone their honeymoon so William can return to work a search and rescue pilot for the Royal Air Force.
> 
> The newlyweds will live on the Isle of Anglesey in Wales until William finishes his service with the Royal Air Force in two years. From June 30 to July 8, William and Kate will make their first public appearance as husband and wife when they tour Canada.
> 
> *Kate's Primary Duty Is to Produce an Heir*
> 
> Middleton, who graduated from St. Andrews University in Scotland with a degree in art history, briefly worked as an accessories buyer for a fashion chain and then for her parents' party supplies company.
> 
> While fans view Kate's new life as a princess as one of luxury and leisure (and it is), her primary duty is to be a good wife and mother, say experts.
> 
> "If I'm being brutal about it, Catherine's duty is to make her husband happy and to produce an heir," says royal historian Hugo Vickers.
> 
> "[William's marriage] makes it possible to have another generation of the House of Windsor in direct line to the throne -- a boy who will automatically become king or a girl who might be queen."



If she has a son does that knock Harry out of ever having the chance to become king?


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> I think it would take an act of parliament as well....not sure if she can pull it off...or even want to try...
> 
> this is interesting...
> http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...-the-royal-wedding/article1995937/singlepage/


 
Excellent article, thanks for posting 

I don't know if it would require an act of parliament as the Q can abdicate without permission from Parliament.


----------



## serene

Nat said:


> Oh *serene*, your post made me laugh out loud, sweetie!  This is too much, I can't take any more today. I'm off to bed



whaaat? what did I say


----------



## cookie dough

kirsten said:


> If she has a son does that knock Harry out of ever having the chance to become king?


 
No, I don't think so. Harry takes precedence over them as he is next in line after W.


----------



## kirsten

cookie dough said:


> No, I don't think so. Harry takes precedence over them as he is next in line after W.



Prince Charles has two brothers though and they are listed as 4th and 7th to the throne after William and Harry. I think if William does have a son, the son would become king before Harry. Not sure though. 


The current Royal Line of Succession is:

HRH The Prince Charles, The Prince of Wales (b. 1948)

HRH Prince William of Wales, eldest son of The Prince Charles (b. 1982)

HRH Prince Henry of Wales, (Prince Harry)younger son of The Prince Charles (b. 1984)

HRH The Prince Andrew, The Duke of York, second son of HM Queen Elizabeth II (b. 1960)

HRH Princess Beatrice of York, elder daughter of The Prince Andrew (b. 1988)

HRH Princess Eugenie of York, younger daughter of The Prince Andrew (b. 1990)

HRH The Prince Edward, The Earl of Wessex, youngest son of HM Queen Elizabeth II (b. 1964)

Viscount Severn, James Alexander Philip Theo Mountbatten-Windsor, son of HRH The Prince Edward, The Earl of Wessex (b.2007)

Lady Louise Alice Elizabeth Mary Mountbatten-Windsor, daughter of HRH The Prince Edward, The Earl of Wessex (b. 2003)

HRH The Princess Anne, The Princess Royal, only daughter of HM Queen Elizabeth II (1950)

Mr Peter Phillips, son of The Princess Anne (b. 1977)

Miss Zara Phillips, daughter of The Princess Anne (b. 1981)

David Armstrong-Jones, Viscount Linley, son of The Princess Margaret (b. 1961)

The Honorable Charles Armstrong Jones (b. 1999), son of David, Viscount Linley

Margarita Armstrong-Jones (b. 2002), daughter of David, Viscount Linley

The Lady Sarah Chatto, daughter of The Princess Margaret (b. 1964)


----------



## serene

kirsten said:


> I think if William does have a son, the son would become king before Harry. Not sure though.



I think so too. Poor harry  he'll be never as close to the crown as he is now.


----------



## caitlin1214

If and when William and Catherine have a child, that child will be next in line to the throne.


----------



## Laurie8504

CobaltBlu said:


> I also have a theory that William and Kate did not get married earlier because they were not ready to have children. I think the fact that they married signals that they are ready, and like Diana, Kate will do her duty and try to produce an heir and a spare. Just a theory though.



Oh I absolutely agree!  I've heard others express this theory as well.  If I were in her shoes, I don't think I would marry unless I was ready for kids.



kirsten said:


> If she has a son does that knock Harry out of ever having the chance to become king?



Yes, it does.  That's why they call him the spare.  Not sure how it works if she has a girl though...


----------



## cookie dough

serene said:


> I think so too. Poor harry  he'll be never as close to the crown as he is now.


 
I don't know either -- can anyone confirm?

I think Harry does not care. He's a soldier and you can tell he loves it.


----------



## gelbergirl

is she preggers yet?


----------



## caitlin1214

Laurie8504 said:


> Not sure how it works if she has a girl though...




If they have a girl, she will be next in line. But if their next child is a boy, the boy goes to the front of the line. 


It goes: 

1) Boy 
2) Girls in order of age


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

serene said:


> *I don't think will&kate will use condoms from now on* (at least for awhile until they decide that they have enough kids), so they might get a child soon. They are after all getting old, and might have problems of getting kids if they wait.
> .


----------



## kirsten

gelbergirl said:


> is she preggers yet?


 
No, but I am sure tabloid magazines will be saying so any minute now. lol.


----------



## Laurie8504

caitlin1214 said:


> If they have a girl, she will be next in line. But if their next child is a boy, the boy goes to the front of the line.
> 
> 
> It goes:
> 
> 1) Boy
> 2) Girls in order of age



Interesting, thanks!


----------



## caitlin1214

They are considering changing the Rule of Succession so that if they have a girl, she will be next in line regardless of whether or not she has a younger brother.


----------



## ellacoach

caitlin1214 said:


> They are considering changing the Rule of Succession so that if they have a girl, she will be next in line regardless of whether or not she has a younger brother.


 
I had read that too. Boy if that happened the current line of sucession would have to be revamped all over the place as I would think it would apply to existing brother/sisters as well?


----------



## serene

cookie dough said:


> I think Harry does not care. He's a soldier and you can tell he loves it.



but what is said on the papers etc. harry seems to be more interested becoming a king than william. They even said that william likes "normal" life more than becoming a king, but he won't turn down the crown because it's his duty and heritage. Some people were even worried of him that he likes normal life more than being royalty. 
But I think it's too easy for him to say he prefers normal life, because even though he has volunteered somewhere where he washed toilets, slept with the homeless and had as normal life as possible at university, he knows as little of that normal life what we have as we know royal life.


----------



## serene

ellacoach said:


> I had read that too. Boy if that happened the current line of sucession would have to be revamped all over the place as I would think it would apply to existing brother/sisters as well?



now that would be a mess  but it applies for the future children


----------



## LovesYSL

On one of the specials I watched they quoted Diana as saying that Harry is much more suited for the role of King Of England than William is.


----------



## caitlin1214

ellacoach said:


> I had read that too. Boy if that happened the current line of sucession would have to be revamped all over the place as I would think it would apply to existing brother/sisters as well?



I think the current Order of Succession stands as it is: 

Charles gets the throne because he's the oldest of Elizabeth II's children.

William gets it next because he's the oldest of Charles's sons. 


With the new rule, it wouldn't be, "Their daughter is next provided there's no son." It would be, "Their daughter is next regardless of whether or not they have a son."


----------



## NY_Mami

LabelLover81 said:


> This is adorable! It looks just like her! I almost wish I had a little girl so she could play with this


 
I collect dolls.... if Jason Wu makes one for his Fashion Royalty line.... I will definately cop one.....


----------



## cookie dough

LovesYSL said:


> On one of the specials I watched they quoted Diana as saying that Harry is much more suited for the role of King Of England than William is.


 
I think that's interesting because Harry has been tainted by scandal so much and William hasn't. 

I mean, even from a PR perspective, Harry, bless him, is a disaster from a smart image for the future monarch. The amount of scandal in his past has not been good.

Though he did good by going to Afghanistan.

I love this thread - it's so intellectual!


----------



## cookie dough

I always forget about Prince Edward when I think of the Q's children lmao.


----------



## ellacoach

caitlin1214 said:


> I think the current Order of Succession stands as it is:
> 
> Charles gets the throne because he's the oldest of Elizabeth II's children.
> 
> William gets it next because he's the oldest of Charles's sons.
> 
> 
> With the new rule, it wouldn't be, "Their daughter is next provided there's no son." It would be, "Their daughter is next regardless of whether or not they have a son."


 
I guess what I meant is would someone like Princess Anne move ahead of Prince Andrew since she is older then him. I get that Charles/William and then Williams kids (regardless of order of gender) would remain as is...


----------



## caitlin1214

If Harry were groomed to be next in line to the throne from the very beginning, he would have been just as well-behaved as William is.

I think he knew he could never be king so he felt like he could do whatever he wanted. 

Unfortunately that led to some stupid mistakes, but I believe he's learned from them and he won't do stuff like that again.


In an odd way, it's good that he made those mistakes because it shows he's a human being and not perfect.


----------



## ellacoach

caitlin1214 said:


> If Harry were groomed to be next in line to the throne from the very beginning, he would have been just as well-behaved as William is.
> 
> I think he knew he could never be king so he felt like he could do whatever he wanted.
> 
> Unfortunately that led to some stupid mistakes, but I believe he's learned from them and he won't do stuff like that again.
> 
> 
> In an odd way, it's good that he made those mistakes because it shows he's a human being and not perfect.


 
I agree with all of this!!


----------



## cookie dough

ellacoach said:


> I guess what I meant is would someone like Princess Anne move ahead of Prince Andrew since she is older then him. I get that Charles/William and then Williams kids (regardless of order of gender) would remain as is...


 
Thanks for explaining 

What I have found most illuminating about this RW is the fact that there is a small minority of people who think the UK should be a republic, but you only ever hear of them when something cool is happening with the royal family.

I can honestly say that after 13 years living in the UK, I didn't even know there was a ********** movement until when they started using the wedding as a way to promote their beliefs, and by now I had left. Random.


----------



## LADC_chick

ellacoach said:


> I had read that too. Boy if that happened the current line of sucession would have to be revamped all over the place as I would think it would apply to existing brother/sisters as well?



Since I saw Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden at the wedding (I truly believe she was the best dressed), I started reading up on her (she's I think a fifth cousin of William). Apparently, the rules of male primogeniture in Sweden were changed shortly after she was born so that she's now next in line for the throne. So, even though she has a younger brother, in Sweden she is still the heir-apparent to throne. I think if Sweden were England, and Crown Princess Victoria were in England, her younger brother would be the next in line for the throne before her.

If England changes the rule of primogeniture (eliminating the male born part), then it would like what's going on in Sweden.


----------



## caitlin1214

ellacoach said:


> I guess what I meant is would someone like Princess Anne move ahead of Prince Andrew since she is older then him. I get that Charles/William and then Williams kids (regardless of order of gender) would remain as is...



If Charles had no children, under the new rule, it would go:


Anne

Andrew 

Edward 


So I guess the Order of Succession would be changed around. 

So Peter and Zara Phillips would take Beatrice and Eugenie's places as being next in line.


----------



## cookie dough

caitlin1214 said:


> If Harry were groomed to be next in line to the throne from the very beginning, he would have been just as well-behaved as William is.
> 
> I think he knew he could never be king so he felt like he could do whatever he wanted.
> 
> Unfortunately that led to some stupid mistakes, but I believe he's learned from them and he won't do stuff like that again.
> 
> 
> In an odd way, it's good that he made those mistakes because it shows he's a human being and not perfect.


 
Those are of course fair points, and I completely agree but unfortunately, the royal family don't have that luxury, least of all the heirs.

I think the Queen is absolutely dedicated in a professional sense of being the monarch, and she does not accept anything but near-perfection, which of course makes it difficult.

It will be interesting to watch the evolution of both princes in the coming years. I do think Harry shines through in the military - him serving in Afghanistan was commendable.


----------



## Ejm1059

LADC_chick said:


> Since I saw Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden at the wedding (I truly believe she was the best dressed), I started reading up on her (she's I think a fifth cousin of William). Apparently, the rules of male primogeniture in Sweden were changed shortly after she was born so that she's now next in line for the throne. So, even though she has a younger brother, in Sweden she is still the heir-apparent to throne. I think if Sweden were England, and Crown Princess Victoria were in England, her younger brother would be the next in line for the throne before her.
> 
> If England changes the rule of primogeniture (eliminating the male born part), then it would like what's going on in Sweden.



Sweden is very progressive and really emphasize equality between men and women, so this doesn't surprise me. Victoria's wedding was very beautiful


----------



## CobaltBlu

I would totally be OK with B & E getting bumped down a few spots. 



caitlin1214 said:


> If Charles had no children, under the new rule, it would go:
> 
> 
> Anne
> 
> Andrew
> 
> Edward
> 
> 
> So I guess the Order of Succession would be changed around.
> 
> So Peter and Zara Phillips would take Beatrice and Eugenie's places as being next in line.


----------



## CCfor C

OK...just watched the wedding..recorded it...haven't read the thread and I'm sure this is redundant but....the HATS!!!! Holy moly! I loved them all. WOW. They are truly works of art. Though I was worried Victoria Beckham would put an eye out with hers...loved it, though.

Loved the wedding and wish much happiness to the two newlyweds...


----------



## pixiesparkle

oh my my..this thread is getting more and more interesting! I've always been interested in the history behind the royal family (but I am by no means a "fan" of any individuals) and it's great to hear what others think about them as well 

I was just watching Hollywood Gossip on the Morning News here in Australia just then and they were discussing whether VB knows something about the Royal couple that the rest of the world does not.. it was said that apparently VB sent a dozen of her dress to Catherine as wedding gifts and half of them are maternity dresses ( this is a coolest part of her new fairytale life, many nice/custom made designer clothes and maybe she will have her own cobbler like the late Princess of Wales?)

Whether she is pregger or not..I'm sure we'll know eventually..who knows, that might be all that they're working on during this long weekend get-away


----------



## minababe

cookie dough said:


> I think that's interesting because Harry has been tainted by scandal so much and William hasn't.
> 
> I mean, even from a PR perspective, Harry, bless him, is a disaster from a smart image for the future monarch. The amount of scandal in his past has not been good.
> 
> Though he did good by going to Afghanistan.
> 
> I love this thread - it's so intellectual!



I think she estimated by the characters of her sons. she couldn't know that harry will do some not very clever things in his life 

harry has no fears of contacts. he is confident, funny, charming and smart. (from what I "can" tell)
will is smart, shy, sensitive and reasonable. 
william will be a better future king just because of his life career and reputation.


----------



## serene

cookie dough said:


> I can honestly say that after 13 years living in the UK, I didn't even know there was a ********** movement until when they started using the wedding as a way to promote their beliefs, and by now I had left. Random.



I just watched a documentary of uk weddings and they started to do these public weddings because russia just lost their monarch and royals at uk were afraid they would be next. They wanted so give the common chance to be part of the weddings and give them more insight of the royal life because before they had very private life. so you could actually blame russia to have revolution at that time  otherwise perhaps william could have had his wished private small wedding.


----------



## Miss Kris

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They are from the house of windsor, so I suppose their technical last name would be windsor, but they never use it.


 
I wonder if that's what Kate would list as her last name on her CC or other common "first and last name needed" items?


----------



## caitlin1214

If they were a 'normal' couple, they'd be William and Catherine Windsor.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Miss Kris said:


> I wonder if that's what Kate would list as her last name on her CC or other common "first and last name needed" items?


I'm not 100% sure if she would use Windsor or Wales but now that they're married, her last name is definitely not Middleton anymore..


----------



## Miss Kris

caitlin1214 said:


> If they were a 'normal' couple, they'd be William and Catherine Windsor.


 
Got it... so their baby's name on the birth certificate would be "(first name) Windsor"


----------



## Miss Kris

pixiesparkle said:


> I'm not 100% sure if she would use Windsor or Wales but now that they're married, her last name is definitely not Middleton anymore..


 
I know he used Wales in college, but wasn't sure if it was a fake name when applying or if that's his "official" last name


----------



## Artica

serene said:


> I think so too. Poor harry  he'll be never as close to the crown as he is now.


 
I don't think he's too bothered about that. He'll have a lot more freedom than William will ever have and he's not stuck with a job for life that he didn't choose. Harry def got the better deal.


----------



## momtok

caitlin1214 said:


> If Harry were groomed to be next in line to the throne from the very beginning, he would have been just as well-behaved as William is.


 
You never really know.  This actually reminds me of something I'd read about the current king of Syria.  (It seems appropriate to post it on tpf, if only because I read it in a recent Vogue article about the current queen of Syria.  A few issues ago, I think.)

Anyway, the current king of Syria had an older brother who was actively being groomed to be king.  But in that family, the behavior was like Harry and William _reversed_.  In the Syrian royal family, the groomed, older one, was a bit of a playboy ... dark sunglasses, fast women, fast cars.  It was one of his own fast cars that killed him in an automobile accident.  That's when the younger, studious brother got called home from studying opthamology in England.  He (the younger brother) was essentially the well-behaved book nerd (I say that affectionately, being one myself), and is now king.  

Check out this photo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/charlesfred/2529732393/

The gentleman on the left is the last deceased king.  The one in the middle is the current, "well-behaved," former opthamologist, now-king.  The one the far right was the one being "groomed" ... look at those glasses and leather jacket.

.


----------



## ellacoach

Miss Kris said:


> I know he used Wales in college, but wasn't sure if it was a fake name when applying or if that's his "official" last name


 
There's a photo of Prince Harry in the 'Prince Harry' thread of him in one of his uniforms and his name patch says "Harry Wales"


----------



## Miss Kris

OHOH I found deets on Kate's "honeymoon" blue dress and her wedges on possessionista.com!!

Dress:  Pleated Tunic $89.90 Zara  http://www.zara.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product/11719/en/zara-S2011/61137/198243/PLEATED+DRESS

Wedges:  LK Bennett  Greta Wedge  (not sold yet in US but available in the UK)


----------



## Miss Kris

ellacoach said:


> There's a photo of Prince Harry in the 'Prince Harry' thread of him in one of his uniforms and his name patch says "Harry Wales"


 
Yea I have a feeling that Wales is probably their last name.  I wonder what Prince William's diploma says!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Interesting from Wiki..

With Elizabeth's accession, it seemed likely that the royal house would bear her husband's name. Lord Mountbatten thought it would be the House of Mountbatten, as Elizabeth would typically have taken Philip's last name on marriage; however, Queen Mary and British Prime Minister Winston Churchill favoured the retention of the House of Windsor, and so Windsor it remained. The Duke complained, "I am the only man in the country not allowed to give his name to his own children."[55] In 1960, after the death of Queen Mary and the resignation of Churchill, the surname Mountbatten-Windsor was adopted for Philip and Elizabeth's male-line descendants who do not carry royal titles.[56]


----------



## fandora

I see that wedding craze turned in royal craze here on TPF  

Will and Kate looked really happy on their wedding day. I wish them happy and very long marriage. 

BTW Syria is a republic not a kingdom


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> Interesting from Wiki..
> 
> With Elizabeth's accession, it seemed likely that the royal house would bear her husband's name. Lord Mountbatten thought it would be the House of Mountbatten, as Elizabeth would typically have taken Philip's last name on marriage; however, Queen Mary and British Prime Minister Winston Churchill favoured the retention of the House of Windsor, and so Windsor it remained. The Duke complained, "I am the only man in the country not allowed to give his name to his own children."[55] In 1960, after the death of Queen Mary and the resignation of Churchill, the surname Mountbatten-Windsor was adopted for Philip and Elizabeth's male-line descendants who do not carry royal titles.[56]


 
So I guess that's for people without royal titles?  It has to be for all of them and the royals just don't use it.  A drivers license, diploma, credit card, birth certificate, marriage license, etc all would require an actual 1st and last name I would think.


----------



## ellacoach

CobaltBlu said:


> Interesting from Wiki..
> 
> With Elizabeth's accession, it seemed likely that the royal house would bear her husband's name. Lord Mountbatten thought it would be the House of Mountbatten, as Elizabeth would typically have taken Philip's last name on marriage; however, Queen Mary and British Prime Minister Winston Churchill favoured the retention of the House of Windsor, and so Windsor it remained. The Duke complained, "I am the only man in the country not allowed to give his name to his own children."[55] In 1960, after the death of Queen Mary and the resignation of Churchill, the surname Mountbatten-Windsor was adopted for Philip and Elizabeth's male-line descendants who do not carry royal titles.[56]


 
Very interesting! I wondered what Prince Philip thought of all of this!


----------



## Artica

Miss Kris said:


> I know he used Wales in college, but wasn't sure if it was a fake name when applying or if that's his "official" last name


 
I don't think that princes use last names. According to Wikipedia, William's last name (if had one) would be Mountbatten-Windsor. He could also use Wales, because his father is the Prince of Wales.

I read somewhere that Beatrice and Eugenie use the name York, because their father is the Duke of York. 

Still have no idea what Kate's last name is. Perhaps she no longer has one, now that she has a title. Complicated stuff, this British Monarchy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

A lot of articles say his surname is Mountbatten-Windsor, or just Windsor....
I dont know which is true...still looking....

Look at this cute picture of William with his gram...


----------



## Miss Kris

Ok, also...this is ignorant of me, but what are the royal's purpose?  Do they still have any governing power?


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> A lot of articles say his surname is Mountbatten-Windsor, or just Windsor....
> I dont know which is true...still looking....
> 
> Look at this cute picture of William with his gram...
> 
> polls.newsvine.com/_vine/images/users/nws/RinaR/6544530.jpg


 
she is so freaking cute....she always looks so happy and grandma-like.  I want to give her a hug but I probably would be knocked on the ground before I could!


----------



## fandora

^^As far as I know, Royal family has no political power at all. In fact, they're not allowed to favor anyone. A few years back, Charles complained about some architectural solutions in London and he was criticized for expressing his opinion in public manner.


----------



## Miss Kris

fandora said:


> ^^As far as I know, Royal family has no political power at all. In fact, they're not allowed to favor anyone. A few years back, Charles complained about some architectural solutions in London and he was criticized for expressing his opinion in public manner.


 
so I guess they are kind of respected, historical, socialites?  I hope that doesn't sound rude (not trying to be) but I am clueless as to how this all works!


----------



## ellacoach

I had asked this way back earlier in this thread but it wasn't answered...thought I'd try again...

Can anyone explain why Pippa didn't stand up at the altar with Kate, as Harry did with William? Instead Kate's Dad stood up there with them?


----------



## pixiesparkle

Artica said:


> I don't think he's too bothered about that. He'll have a lot more freedom than William will ever have and he's not stuck with a job for life that he didn't choose. Harry def got the better deal.


Correc me if I'm wrong but I read from several articles that Prince William/Duke of Cambridge will work as a Search and Rescue officer in Wales until *2013*..What is he going to do after that?:reading:

oh I just saw on the news, a girl in China got married and was the very first to wear a copied design of Catherine's wedding dress..:wondering That's quick!


----------



## momtok

fandora said:


> BTW Syria is a republic not a kingdom


 
Ok, president then.   

From what I'd read though, it was planned to be a hereditary passing-on of that "top title".  The older boy, being groomed as the natural "heir", was the wild-child, and died as a result.  It was the quiet, younger boy who ended up succeeding his father.

.


----------



## Miss Kris

pixiesparkle said:


> Correc me if I'm wrong but I read from several articles that Prince William/Duke of Cambridge will work as a Search and Rescue officer in Wales until *2013*..What is he going to do after that?:reading:
> 
> oh I just saw on the news, a girl in China got married and was the very first to wear a copied design of Catherine's wedding dress..:wondering That's quick!


 
For the heck of it, I checked a few bridal sites yesterday and they already have immitations/the look for less available!  They must have had people up all night putting those looks together!


----------



## Lynny0780

I wonder if they will wait until William is done with his work as a Pilot in 2013.

I read somewhere (don't remember where but will try and find it) that they will probably move to London when he is done with doing his pilot work.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Here is williams birth certificate....note the occupations of mom and dad...
http://www.celebritybirthcertificat...image&pID=32&zenid=t3g0n3bbtmj161a6gn3bgmp7u2


----------



## pixiesparkle

Lynny0780 said:


> I wonder if they will wait until William is done with his work as a Pilot in 2013.
> 
> I read somewhere (don't remember where but will try and find it) that they will probably move to London when he is done with doing his pilot work.


I did too!! it said somewhere that they will be house hunting in London as they will not be living at Clarence House with Prince of Wales..Buckingham Palace and Kensington Palace are also possible choices



CobaltBlu said:


> Here is williams birth certificate....note the occupations of mom and dad...
> http://www.celebritybirthcertificat...image&pID=32&zenid=t3g0n3bbtmj161a6gn3bgmp7u2


eek..that hand-writing is hard to read!!! now..is it fair that the rest of us have to put an actual occupation and they can use "Prince of the United Kingdom" as one?  Appearing in public, charities and enjoy a luxurious life without actual hard work..an occupation? I think not


----------



## Artica

pixiesparkle said:


> Correc me if I'm wrong but I read from several articles that Prince William/Duke of Cambridge will work as a Search and Rescue officer in Wales until *2013*..What is he going to do after that?:reading:


 
Make babies and lose more hair!  I suppose he'll work as a Search and Rescue officer after his training. Let's hope so for his sake, because who knows when he will be king. I forgot that the Queen will probably be on the throne for another 20 years. She has great genes. Poor Charles is almost a pensioner and he STILL hasn't started the job that he was trained for.


----------



## Miss Kris

CobaltBlu said:


> Here is williams birth certificate....note the occupations of mom and dad...
> http://www.celebritybirthcertificat...image&pID=32&zenid=t3g0n3bbtmj161a6gn3bgmp7u2


 
So I guess they really don't have a last name.  So weird.  I wonder what their credit cards say..or how all of that fits on there!


----------



## CobaltBlu

ellacoach said:


> I had asked this way back earlier in this thread but it wasn't answered...thought I'd try again...
> 
> Can anyone explain why Pippa didn't stand up at the altar with Kate, as Harry did with William? Instead Kate's Dad stood up there with them?



In the Anglican Church, Pippa doesnt have an "official" job. Harry did. His official job as best man was to carry the wedding ring, which in the Anglican church symbolizes the grooms worldly goods (which differs from Catholic symbolism.). Its strictly speaking supposed to be carried by an adult, though pages are so dang cute, they are not supposed to be the ones who carry the worldly goods...

Harry was also supposed to be his personal assistant at the ceremony, in addition to being the keeper of the worldly goods until the time came for William to put the symbol of them on Kates finger...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Miss Kris said:


> So I guess they really don't have a last name.  So weird.  I wonder what their credit cards say..or how all of that fits on there!



I think I read somewhere that they say Windsor. Elizabeths WW II papers said Windsor.


----------



## ellacoach

CobaltBlu said:


> In the Anglican Church, Pippa doesnt have an "official" job. Harry did. His official job as best man was to carry the wedding ring, which in the Anglican church symbolizes the grooms worldly goods (which differs from Catholic symbolism.). Its strictly speaking supposed to be carried by an adult, though pages are so dang cute, they are not supposed to be the ones who carry the worldly goods...
> 
> Harry was also supposed to be his personal assistant at the ceremony, in addition to being the keeper of the worldly goods until the time came for William to put the symbol of them on Kates finger...


 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Artica

CobaltBlu said:


> A lot of articles say his surname is Mountbatten-Windsor, or just Windsor....
> I dont know which is true...still looking....
> 
> Look at this cute picture of William with his gram...
> 
> polls.newsvine.com/_vine/images/users/nws/RinaR/6544530.jpg


 
I wonder what she's like as a grandmother.


----------



## CobaltBlu

ellacoach said:


> Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Artica said:


> I don't think that princes use last names. According to Wikipedia, William's last name (if had one) would be Mountbatten-Windsor. He could also use Wales, because his father is the Prince of Wales.
> 
> I read somewhere that Beatrice and Eugenie use the name York, because their father is the Duke of York.
> 
> Still have no idea what Kate's last name is. Perhaps she no longer has one, now that she has a title. Complicated stuff, this British Monarchy.



In a magazine article I read this morning it referred to Kate as Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor, Duchess of Cambridge, but who knows. In another article there was talk of Prince William referring to her as "Mrs. Wales" in one of his speeches. Perhaps they're both correct?


----------



## Miss Kris

Artica said:


> I wonder what she's like as a grandmother.


 
Me too!  How cool would it be if she totally WASN'T proper behind closed doors?  Sweat pants, banking cookies, playing bingo, etc!


----------



## caitlin1214

On 9 April 1952, Queen Elizabeth II officially declared her "Will and Pleasure that I and My children shall be styled and known as the House and Family of Windsor, and that my descendants who marry and their descendants, shall bear the name of Windsor."[2] On 8 February 1960, the Queen confirmed that she and her children would continue to be known as the House and Family of Windsor, as would any agnatic descendants who enjoy the style of Royal Highness, and the title of Prince or Princess. Still, Elizabeth also decreed that her agnatic descendants who do not have that style and title would bear the surname Mountbatten-Windsor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_Windsor


So I guess it translates to she's a Windsor, and any of her descendants with the title of Royal Highness and Prince and Princess will be Windsors, too.

Any of her descendants without those titles would be Mountbatten-Windsors.


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^^ That is correct. I just read an article that quotes the royal website saying Mountbatten-Windsor is correct and that is the surname William entered into the marriage registry on Friday too.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/04/29/prince-william-kate-last-name_n_855333.html


----------



## caitlin1214

momtok said:


> From what I'd read though, it was planned to be a hereditary passing-on of that "top title".  The older boy, being groomed as the natural "heir", was the wild-child, and died as a result.  It was the quiet, younger boy who ended up succeeding his father.




That's almost exactly like Edward VIII and his younger brother George VI. He wasn't wild, per se, but he displayed behavior unbecoming of a king. 

Edward VIII was the older one and got the throne after the death of his father, Edward V.

Months into his reign, Edward VIII proposed to his girlfriend, American Wallis Simpson (who had divorced her first husband and was at the time seeking a divorce from the second).

That was a problem, because a woman with two living ex-husbands would never be accepted as queen.

It also conflicted with the king's position as head of the Church of England. 

He refused to give up Wallis Simpson and abdicated. He was succeeded by his younger brother, George VI.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Artica said:


> Make babies and lose more hair!  I suppose he'll work as a Search and Rescue officer after his training. Let's hope so for his sake, because who knows when he will be king. I forgot that the Queen will probably be on the throne for another 20 years. She has great genes. Poor Charles is almost a pensioner and he STILL hasn't started the job that he was trained for.


I thought about that too!! the Queen will probably continue to reign for another 10 years minimum..then Prince Charles becomes King and when it's William's turn he'll probably be around 55+ ..In the past, due to health problems Kings and Queens didn't live long so often their heirs ascended to the throne at a young age (Queen Victoria for example was extremely young, around 18 I think)..that is not the case anymore now and I doubt will ever happen again..



Miss Kris said:


> Me too!  How cool would it be if she totally WASN'T proper behind closed doors?  Sweat pants, banking cookies, playing bingo, etc!


 that would be so cute!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

OT, but the end of Wallis Simpsons life was so sad...Here is a fascinating article. She had the most amazing jewelry, seriously. Insane.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...pson-Robbed-abused-Duchess-Windsors-days.html



caitlin1214 said:


> That's almost exactly like Edward VIII and his younger brother George VI. He wasn't wild, per se, but he displayed behavior unbecoming of a king.
> 
> Edward VIII was the older one and got the throne after the death of his father, Edward V.
> 
> Months into his reign, Edward VIII proposed to his girlfriend, American Wallis Simpson (who had divorced her first husband and was at the time seeking a divorce from the second).
> 
> That was a problem, because a woman with two living ex-husbands would never be accepted as queen.
> 
> It also conflicted with the king's position as head of the Church of England.
> 
> He refused to give up Wallis Simpson and abdicated. He was succeeded by his younger brother, George VI.


----------



## purseprincess32

The Queen is so cute smiling while listening to Prince William talk. I liked the Queen's happy yellow dress too she wore for the wedding.


----------



## Artica

Miss Kris said:


> Me too! How cool would it be if she totally WASN'T proper behind closed doors? Sweat pants, banking cookies, playing bingo, etc!


 
Yes, wouldn't it be funny if she was like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS37b6GM7n8


----------



## Miss Kris

Artica said:


> Yes, wouldn't it be funny if she was like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kS37b6GM7n8


 
OMG hahahahaha


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> OT, but the end of Wallis Simpsons life was so sad...Here is a fascinating article. She had the most amazing jewelry, seriously. Insane.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...pson-Robbed-abused-Duchess-Windsors-days.html



Edward VIII was once quoted as saying: "You know what my day was today? I got up late and then I went with the Duchess and watched her buy a hat."



At her funeral, there were bouquets of flowers from dressmakers, jewellers, Dior, Van Cleef, Alexandre . . . .


----------



## caitlin1214

CobaltBlu said:


> OT, but the end of Wallis Simpsons life was so sad...Here is a fascinating article. She had the most amazing jewelry, seriously. Insane.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...pson-Robbed-abused-Duchess-Windsors-days.html




I posted pictures of some pieces from her collection in the Dead Royals thread.


----------



## kroquet

This is a great thread and full of some terrific info!!!


I think they will start a family very soon since they waited to marry.   I heard someone say on a BBC special that if they had a child born in Wales, it would be the first Royal born there in a LOOONG time.     The town where they will live looks gorgeous and hopefully they can have some sense of privacy.

I may be in the minority, but I am so glad there in no pre-nup.   Call me old fashioned, but I am always sad when I hear all the pre-nup talk, since it seems like you are expecting a divorce.    Will and Kate seem to be very calm and at ease with each other and it helps that they were friends first.    Here's hoping for a long and happy marriage!!!


----------



## arnott

NY_Mami said:


> I was perusin' through the Daily News today.... and they already have a Kate Middleton doll..... it's cute....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1394723



Neat!


----------



## marilu

anyone knows who's the lady of the red Philip Treacy hat (she's number 14)??? http://elitechoice.org/2011/04/30/18-head-turning-hats-at-the-royal-wedding/


----------



## Laurie8504

marilu said:


> anyone knows who's the lady of the red Philip Treacy hat (she's number 14)??? http://elitechoice.org/2011/04/30/18-head-turning-hats-at-the-royal-wedding/



She's one of Will's exs...Gucci PR Arabella Musgrove.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ecca-Craig-Isabella-Calthorpe-came-close.html


----------



## Jayne1

CobaltBlu said:


> Interesting from Wiki..
> 
> With Elizabeth's accession, it seemed likely that the royal house would bear her husband's name. Lord Mountbatten thought it would be the House of Mountbatten, as Elizabeth would typically have taken Philip's last name on marriage; however, Queen Mary and British Prime Minister Winston Churchill favoured the retention of the House of Windsor, and so Windsor it remained. The Duke complained, "I am the only man in the country not allowed to give his name to his own children."[55] In 1960, after the death of Queen Mary and the resignation of Churchill, the surname Mountbatten-Windsor was adopted for Philip and Elizabeth's male-line descendants who do not carry royal titles.[56]


When Britain was at war with Germany (the first war, not the second) the royal family changed their German name from Saxe-Coburg-Gotha to Windsor.  They took the name from the castle.

Philip's family also changed their German name from Battenberg to Mountbatten.  

These royals keep changing their first and last names and it's hard to keep track...


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

kirsten said:


> If she has a son does that knock Harry out of ever having the chance to become king?


 
Yes, William and Kates son would automatically become the next in line of the throne. Harry would then become third in line.

In William and Kate had another son, then he would become third and Harry would be knocked back to fourth.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Yes, William and Kates son would automatically become the next in line of the throne. Harry would then become third in line.
> 
> In William and Kate had another son, then he would become third and Harry would be knocked back to fourth.


If the rule of succession remains as it is at the moment, what would happen if Prince William and Catherine have a daughter? Will she become third in line as well or it has to be a son?


----------



## LADC_chick

I think if they have a daughter (and continue having children, all of them being girls), then Harry would still be next in line after William for the throne.


----------



## pollinilove

i want the dress pippa had for a navy ball . will they make a cheaper version


----------



## pixiesparkle

pollinilove said:


> i want the dress pippa had for a navy ball . will they make a cheaper version


Are you referring to her white McQueen bridesmaid dress or the one she wore to the evening wedding reception? If it's the bridesmaid dress then you're in luck, several shops have already made copies of them (I saw on the news in Australia and they're selling for aound $2000)..I'm sure you can find even find cheaper copies from Chinese manufacturers


----------



## NYCBelle

http://fashionetc.com/news/news/1693-kate-middleton-zara-dress

She stunned in a Sarah Burton for Alexander McQueen gown at her royal wedding (and after-party), but Kate Middleton went right back to the High Street fashions she favors the very next day, stepping out in London in a $90 polyester Zara dress.

Middleton, aka Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor, the Duchess of Cambridge, made her first post-nuptials appearance with Prince William in a pleated, cornflower-blue shift from the Spanish retailer, according to the Daily Mail. 

The brunette beauty paired the breezy, belted dress with a black jacket and $217 LK Bennett black patent wedges, which she previously wore during a shopping spree the day before the wedding.

By all appearances, Middleton&#8212;whose husband swapped his wedding day uniform for a white button-down, navy blazer, and khaki pants&#8212;is a fan of affordable fashion.

As we previously reported, she snapped up four summery honeymoon dresses for $363 at the high street shop Warehouse in April, and spent a modest $250 on the cream Reiss dress she wore for her official Mario Testino&#8211;shot engagement portrait. 

In related news, see the $60 Aldo shoes Samantha Cameron wore to the royal wedding.


----------



## ellacoach

LADC_chick said:


> I think if they have a daughter (and continue having children, all of them being girls), then Harry would still be next in line after William for the throne.


  I don't believe so. If Will and Kate have just 1 girl, or all girls, I do believe those girls will be ahead of Harry for sucession to the throne.


----------



## ellacoach

pixiesparkle said:


> If the rule of succession remains as it is at the moment, what would happen if Prince William and Catherine have a daughter? Will she become third in line as well or it has to be a son?


 
Yes she would become third in line.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

pixiesparkle said:


> If the rule of succession remains as it is at the moment, what would happen if Prince William and Catherine have a daughter? Will she become third in line as well or it has to be a son?


 
The British Monarchy is ruled with the preference of men and the oldest to youngest. 

So if William and Kate's had a son, then a daughter and then another son, the sucession to the throne would be: 

Son 1
Son 2
Daughter

If William and Kate had a daughter, then a son (1) and another son (2), the sucession would be:

Son 1
Son 2
Daughter

If William and Kate only had daughters, it would simply be eldest to youngest daughter


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

ellacoach said:


> I don't believe so. If Will and Kate have just 1 girl, or all girls, I do believe those girls will be ahead of Harry for sucession to the throne.


 
Yes, this is correct. The eldest son's children (in this case, William) would come before Harry in line for the throne. If they had 2 daughters, then the line to the throne would then be:

Charles
William
William and Kate's Daughter 1
William and Kate's Daughter 2
Harry

It is also interesting to note that marriage is extremely important in the British Monarchy. For example, if William and Catherine had a son or daughter but weren't married at the time, the son or daughter could not be in line for the throne. The succession would remain Charles, William and then Harry


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

This is the current line of succession, which helps to explain the preference of males and eldest to youngest.

1.HRH The Prince of Wales (The Prince Charles; b 1948), eldest son of Queen Elizabeth II
2.HRH The Duke of Cambridge (Prince William; b 1982), elder son of The Prince of Wales
3.HRH Prince Harry of Wales (b 1984), younger son of The Prince of Wales
4.HRH The Duke of York (The Prince Andrew; b 1960), second son of Queen Elizabeth II
5.HRH Princess Beatrice of York (b 1988), elder daughter of The Duke of York
6.HRH Princess Eugenie of York (b 1990), younger daughter of The Duke of York
7.HRH The Earl of Wessex (The Prince Edward; b 1964), youngest son of Queen Elizabeth II
8.James, Viscount Severn (b 2007), son of The Earl of Wessex
9.The Lady Louise Windsor (b 2003), daughter of The Earl of Wessex
10.HRH The Princess Royal (The Princess Anne; b 1950), daughter of Queen Elizabeth II


----------



## wannabemk

After reading thru pages of posts about the order of those in line for the throne and how it works I must say I am only slightly confused lol. Makes me glad the States have one election every 4 years lol. However, I would LOVE to visit the UK/London someday and see the history of the royal family.


----------



## Nat

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> This is the current line of succession, which helps to explain the preference of males and eldest to youngest.
> 
> 1.HRH The Prince of Wales (The Prince Charles; b 1948), eldest son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 2.HRH The Duke of Cambridge (Prince William; b 1982), elder son of The Prince of Wales
> 3.HRH Prince Harry of Wales (b 1984), younger son of The Prince of Wales
> 4.HRH The Duke of York (The Prince Andrew; b 1960), second son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 5.HRH Princess Beatrice of York (b 1988), elder daughter of The Duke of York
> 6.HRH Princess Eugenie of York (b 1990), younger daughter of The Duke of York
> 7.HRH The Earl of Wessex (The Prince Edward; b 1964), youngest son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 8.James, Viscount Severn (b 2007), son of The Earl of Wessex
> 9.The Lady Louise Windsor (b 2003), daughter of The Earl of Wessex
> 10.HRH The Princess Royal (The Princess Anne; b 1950), daughter of Queen Elizabeth II



Thanks for posting, this really helps!


----------



## Jayne1

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> This is the current line of succession, which helps to explain the preference of males and eldest to youngest.
> 
> 1.HRH The Prince of Wales (The Prince Charles; b 1948), eldest son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 2.HRH The Duke of Cambridge (Prince William; b 1982), elder son of The Prince of Wales
> 3.HRH Prince Harry of Wales (b 1984), younger son of The Prince of Wales
> 4.HRH The Duke of York (The Prince Andrew; b 1960), second son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 5.HRH Princess Beatrice of York (b 1988), elder daughter of The Duke of York
> 6.HRH Princess Eugenie of York (b 1990), younger daughter of The Duke of York
> 7.HRH The Earl of Wessex (The Prince Edward; b 1964), youngest son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 8.James, Viscount Severn (b 2007), son of The Earl of Wessex
> 9.The Lady Louise Windsor (b 2003), daughter of The Earl of Wessex
> 10.HRH The Princess Royal (The Princess Anne; b 1950), daughter of Queen Elizabeth II


So interesting the way Princess Anne keeps getting pushed further and further down the list - compared to the day she was born.


----------



## NYCBelle

14 Fun Facts about the Royal Wedding Instyle.com

http://news.instyle.com/photo-gallery/?postgallery=52698


----------



## Laurie8504

Jayne1 said:


> So interesting the way Princess Anne keeps getting pushed further and further down the list - compared to the day she was born.



Hahaha, at least she's _on_ the list!


----------



## LADC_chick

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> This is the current line of succession, which helps to explain the preference of males and eldest to youngest.
> 
> 1.HRH The Prince of Wales (The Prince Charles; b 1948), eldest son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 2.HRH The Duke of Cambridge (Prince William; b 1982), elder son of The Prince of Wales
> 3.HRH Prince Harry of Wales (b 1984), younger son of The Prince of Wales
> 4.HRH The Duke of York (The Prince Andrew; b 1960), second son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 5.HRH Princess Beatrice of York (b 1988), elder daughter of The Duke of York
> 6.HRH Princess Eugenie of York (b 1990), younger daughter of The Duke of York
> 7.HRH The Earl of Wessex (The Prince Edward; b 1964), youngest son of Queen Elizabeth II
> 8.James, Viscount Severn (b 2007), son of The Earl of Wessex
> 9.The Lady Louise Windsor (b 2003), daughter of The Earl of Wessex
> 10.HRH The Princess Royal (The Princess Anne; b 1950), daughter of Queen Elizabeth II


 

Oh, OK. My understanding was completely different. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## pollinilove

sorry when i mean cheap i mean less than $1,000 i was looking at davids bridal but no luck



pixiesparkle said:


> Are you referring to her white McQueen bridesmaid dress or the one she wore to the evening wedding reception? If it's the bridesmaid dress then you're in luck, several shops have already made copies of them (I saw on the news in Australia and they're selling for aound $2000)..I'm sure you can find even find cheaper copies from Chinese manufacturers


----------



## Ladybug09

Interesting:

Who Curtsty's to whom...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1382563/ROYAL-WEDDING-Kates-lesson-Who-curtsey-whom.html




> Kate's first lesson: Who must curtsey to whom
> By Christopher Wilson
> Last updated at 11:46 AM on 2nd May 2011
> 
> Comments (227) Add to My Stories
> The first thing the new Duchess of Cambridge will have noticed about her altered status is that the Palace policemen have started saluting her.
> In the state rooms of Buckingham Palace on Friday afternoon, female servants began to curtsey and grizzled retainers in their 100-year-old livery bowed their heads low.
> One former courtier said: At first shell be embarrassed by all this courtly attention from people she barely knows. But shell soon come to realise that its not what she wants, but what everybody else wants that matters when it comes to people showing their respect.
> Learning curve: Now that she is officially a member of the Royal Family, the Duchess of Cambridge has a set of rules to learn
> As a brand new royal duchess, and wife of the second in line to the throne, Kate will need to bone up on who curtseys to whom.
> In case nobodys told her yet, heres a rough guide to how things work.
> If the Queen comes into the room, its simple enough  Kate should curtsey to her.
> If Camilla appears and is with Charles, Williams wife should also curtsey to her.
> But if Charles is absent but William is present, then Kate outranks Camilla, who should  in theory  curtsey to Kate. This is because William outranks Camilla in terms of the lineage, which means that effectively so does his wife while he is present.
> 
> More...Kate is every inch the people's princess as she steps out in High Street frock for first day as a Royal
> Newlywed Kate set to join wives' club at William's RAF base
> Revealed: Kate's 'secret meetings' with dress designer in Henry VIII's favourite palace
> How William and Kate's first public kiss on the Palace balcony signals a great future together (unlike Charles and Diana's)
> 
> If neither William nor Charles is there, then Kate curtseys to Camilla because  woman to woman  Camilla is her senior in the Firm.
> In the case of Princess Anne  born a princess  and Princess Alexandra (the Queens cousin and granddaughter of George V), both these women have royal blood in their veins and therefore are more important than Kate  unless William happens to be around, in which case shes more important than them. (Sophie Wessex, being married to a royal junior in rank to William, just has to curtsey to them all).
> As for Prince Andrews daughters, Beatrice and Eugenie, they out-rank Kate  but again not when Williams in the room.
> Fortunately, Kate has had a long time to absorb what might politely be called the ancient traditions of monarchy.
> 
> Those privy to the plans she and William are laying down for when they are King and Queen, believe that much of this ancient courtesy  well-meaning though it may be  will be swept away as the Cambridges seek to rejuvenate the monarchy.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-lesson-Who-curtsey-whom.html#ixzz1LDOz3SE5


----------



## NYCBelle

pollinilove said:


> sorry when i mean cheap i mean less than $1,000 i was looking at davids bridal but no luck



You should check bridal sites like brides.com and theknot.com where you can filter dresses by style and price.


----------



## serene

prettu sure the first picture is fake  but the second is funny "booriing"


----------



## Ladybug09

Sims 3 royal wedding parody




> Didn't quite make the guest list to the wedding of the decade and keen to imagine what you may be missing out on?
> 
> Not a problem, the Sims 3 Generations cordially invites you to view the latest Sims-style parody video of the highly anticipated union of Prince William and Kate Middleton, featuring a very special performance by the Queen, Prince Harry (the little tyrant) and a number of your other favourite royals! Gain exclusive access to the wedding preparation of these loved up Sims, preview the exchange of two rings and gasp at the first kiss between the newlyweds.
> 
> The Sims games have been used to create tongue-in-cheek commentary on popular culture and topical news agenda from across the world for the past 10 years. And now, with The Sims 3, The Sims 3 World Adventures, The Sims 3 Ambitions, The Sims 3 Late Night and the upcoming The Sims 3 Generations, players can tell even bigger and better stories.
> 
> *Parody Video created using The Sims 3, The Sims 3 World Adventures, The Sims 3 High-End Loft Stuff pack, The Sims 3 Ambitions, The Sims 3 Fast Lane Stuff Pack The Sims 3 Late Night, The Sims 3 Outdoor Living Stuff pack, The Sims 3 Generations and The Sims 3 Store.



http://www.ea.com/uk/news/sims-3-generations-royal-wedding-parody


----------



## LovesYSL

serene said:


> prettu sure the first picture is fake  but the second is funny "booriing"



The first photo is most likely an Alison Jackson- she's a celebrity look-a-like photographer and she just released an entire book about William and Kate- I posted about it on my blog if you're interested, she's really funny!


----------



## cookie dough

Ladybug09 said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Who Curtsty's to whom...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1382563/ROYAL-WEDDING-Kates-lesson-Who-curtsey-whom.html


 
Curtseying is really popular where I am from in Africa, so I don't think it is that big of a deal but to be honest, I noticed Camilla curtseying to the Queen so our Catherine will be expected to do the same.



Thanks for posting.


----------



## Artica

This whole curtseying business is very confusing. I wonder if the family members curtesy eachother in private. Would Will have to salute his gran if he goes over there for tea?


----------



## ellacoach

Artica said:


> This whole curtseying business is very confusing. I wonder if the family members curtesy eachother in private. Would Will have to salute his gran if he goes over there for tea?


 I agree! It's very confusing and I would have a hard time remembering who to curtsey to and when!!


----------



## minababe

Artica said:


> This whole curtseying business is very confusing. I wonder if the family members curtesy eachother in private. Would Will have to salute his gran if he goes over there for tea?



no. I saw a video where he goes to her and just give her two kisses on her cheeks. within the family they are kind of normal 

is there anything new of the lovely couple? 
some candids or something like that?


----------



## Ladybug09

They didn't say they are walking around in private curtseying to every random person, I read the entire article, and it seems as if it's implied when others are around, not JUST family. I would think you would observe certain formalities with the Queen at all times, unless she has given you clearance NOT to do so.


----------



## gelbergirl

Just a quick tid-bit on succession. (source WSJ 4/27/11)
There is a woman in Germany who is line for the throne.  By the account of some genealogists, she is the last person in line to the throne.  #4,972
She's some cousin, descendant of Sophia of Hanover.
Karin Vogel of Rostock, Germany


----------



## serene

gelbergirl said:


> Just a quick tid-bit on succession. (source WSJ 4/27/11)
> There is a woman in Germany who is line for the throne.  By the account of some genealogists, she is the last person in line to the throne.  #4,972
> She's some cousin, descendant of Sophia of Hanover.
> Karin Vogel of Rostock, Germany



there needs to be some serious mass murder that she finally gets to rule


----------



## justkell

This is so exciting!!! I wish they would come to NY!



Report: Royal Newlywed Visit To Hollywood




UK Royal Family watcher Andrew Morton has just published an exclusive that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge -- aka Will and Kate -- are heading to Hollywood this summer. "Royal aides have penciled in a 2-day visit to Hollywood at the end of their tour of Canada which takes place in late June and early July. It will be their first overseas visit as a married couple. At this stage details are sketchy -- the royal honeymoon was canceled at short notice -- but early July is the date that aides are talking about." The rest of the report is speculative. ("It looks likely that David and Victoria Beckham, who were guests at the royal wedding on Friday, would be involved.") It was 1985 when Will's mum, Princess Diana, made her first U.S. visit, which included an introduction to Hollywood at a White House dinner hosted by President Reagan. That's when the Princess of Wales infamously danced with John Travolta. As for Kate, she'd probably prefer to get jiggy with Channing Tatum.




http://www.deadline.com/2011/05/report-royal-newlyweds-to-visit-hollywood/


----------



## princesskiwi07

minababe said:


> no. I saw a video where he goes to her and just give her two kisses on her cheeks. within the family they are kind of normal
> 
> is there anything new of the lovely couple?
> some candids or something like that?



I believe they are totally normal in private, this video right here (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kT9Qy8vbON0&feature=player_profilepage) shows that. 

But I do believe they are more proper in front of the Queen when others are around. I read somewhere that Harry said if his Grandmother was in attendance at one of the parties he would have to tone down his speech, but I would think that's just out of respect. 

I mean would you act the same way with your preacher, boss, or elders of your family that you act with your friends and other close family?

I mean in my family we defiantly tone ourselves down when we are around relatives of a certain age (my great grandmother is 97 and sharp as ever), we're more respectful, we don't swear, and we watch the tone in our voices when speaking with them (when they call on us we say "Yes" and not "What or "Huh?" and we do a lot of "Yes & No M'am and Sir",  to each other and them, and we do whatever they ask us to do (if your in the kitchen and grandma says wash the dishes, you do it no questions asked).

We aren't uptight in any way and we still goof off A LOT, but like I said I just think it's a respect thing.


----------



## marilu

Laurie8504 said:


> She's one of Will's exs...Gucci PR Arabella Musgrove.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ecca-Craig-Isabella-Calthorpe-came-close.html


 
THANKS!!!  I loved her Philip Treacy hat


----------



## pixiesparkle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ecca-Craig-Isabella-Calthorpe-came-close.html
I can't help but notice from this article that Prince William's ex-girlfriends look really old/mature for their age..comparing pics of them seen in the article to Catherine, I understand why she was the winner


----------



## LovesYSL

Artica said:


> This whole curtseying business is very confusing. I wonder if the family members curtesy eachother in private. Would Will have to salute his gran if he goes over there for tea?



The only curtseying business I know is that if Catherine were in the presence of Camilla and Charles by herself then she would be obligated to curtsy. If Camilla is in the presence of Catherine and William without her husband then she'd curtsy. If the ladies are alone or with their husbands together then they don't have to curtsey. Other than that I don't think they spend too much time bowing and curtseying to each other.


----------



## Artica

The new Duchess of Cambridge will not become a full-time working royal for up to two years &#8211; because she wants to concentrate on being a housewife.
Despite a surge of public interest in the Royal Family following Friday&#8217;s wedding, Kate is refusing to conduct any public engagements without her husband for the foreseeable future.

There are only two or three joint events pencilled in over the next couple of months and aides admit the new bride intends to spend most of her time with her husband on Anglesey.

Just wed: Kate, the Duchess of Cambridge, wants to savour being an ordinary RAF wife to her new husband Prince William, the Duke of Cambridge 
Her approach has the support of her husband who is keen not  to throw Kate into the &#8216;bear-pit&#8217; of public life and has cautioned aides to keep her commitments to a minimum. 

Aides insist she &#8216;will not be idle&#8217; and say that when William, who works as a search and rescue pilot at RAF Valley on Anglesey, is on duty she will be &#8216;pursuing other interests&#8217;. They also stressed that she has a two-week inaugural tour of Canada coming up at the beginning of July.
But her approach is likely to disappoint those who were hoping to use the couple&#8217;s post-wedding popularity to boost the Royal Family&#8217;s profile. It also provides ammunition for critics who have already accused her of being &#8216;work-shy&#8217;.
Other than working for her family&#8217;s party supplies business, Kate has had only one part-time job since she graduated from university in 2005, as an accessories buyer for the High Street firm Jigsaw.

That's an awfully expensive education she's had for a housewife.
I think you guys are right; she probably will have babies very soon.


----------



## Contessa

Artica said:


> That's an awfully expensive education she's had for a housewife.
> I think you guys are right; she probably will have babies very soon.


 
It's always great to have education to fall back on in case things don't work out 
I'm not quite sure what to make of them really. Time will tell.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yeah, heard about that some time ago. 

I give them a year, and they are going to start popping out babies. In their interviews, it seems like she's ready now, but William wants to wait a bit.


----------



## fandora

Artica said:


> That's an awfully expensive education she's had for a housewife.
> I think you guys are right; she probably will have babies very soon.





Contessa said:


> It's always great to have education to fall back on in case things don't work out
> I'm not quite sure what to make of them really. Time will tell.




I think Kate never intended to have real, proper career. Otherwise she would make something out of herself prior to marriage.


----------



## Artica

Contessa said:


> It's always great to have education to fall back on in case things don't work out
> I'm not quite sure what to make of them really. Time will tell.


 
Me neither. The fact that she's only had 1 part-time job in the 6 years since she graduated seems mind-boggling to me. Perhaps she did a lot of work for her family company. If things don't work out, she can always sell access to the prince like Fergie tried to do.


----------



## Artica

fandora said:


> I think Kate never intended to have real, proper career. Otherwise she would make something out of herself prior to marriage.


 
I'm glad that her gamble paid off. It would have been very sad if Wills had dumped her again. In a way I find it quite admirable that she had that much faith in love.


----------



## kroquet

Nothing quite wrong with her wanting to be a wife and Mom.   I would guess being a Royal will keep her busy enough.    Part of the feminist movement was the ability to have and make our own choices.


----------



## afsweet

i don't think it's bad that she wants to enjoy being a housewife. she has the rest of her life to be a royal and do public engagements and all that. and quite frankly, she's close to 30, so yeah she should be having kids soon. people already comment on how she's the oldest to marry a prince. i can only imagine the comments people will make if she chooses to have her first child at the age of 35 or something. for "normal" people, it's not a big deal to wait to get married and have kids, but she's not a "normal" person anymore...


----------



## Miss Kris

I'm glad she has the education, because in a few years, I think she may start feeling like she is more of an "object" than a person, if that makes sense.  She has so many rules, expectations, etc. placed on her that it's hard to think that she will still have a strong sense of self.  Hopefully, knowing that she has an education will help her feel like she is her own person and still can go out on her own if things don't work out.  

By the way, spending alot on an education doesn't always mean you have to work your whole life.  I went to college and grad school knowing that I want to be a housewife once I have kids, but I also wanted to educate myself as much as possible because once you have the degree, no one can take it from you, so you can change your mind about career at any point in your life and know that you can stand on your own two feet at any given point - plus it sets a good example for the kids


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I never expected her to be anything other than a housewife. I think children will probably come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Contessa

Miss Kris said:


> I'm glad she has the education, because in a few years, I think she may start feeling like she is more of an "object" than a person, if that makes sense.  She has so many rules, expectations, etc. placed on her that it's hard to think that she will still have a strong sense of self.  Hopefully, knowing that she has an education will help her feel like she is her own person and still can go out on her own if things don't work out.
> 
> By the way, spending alot on an education doesn't always mean you have to work your whole life.  I went to college and grad school knowing that I want to be a housewife once I have kids, but I also wanted to educate myself as much as possible because once you have the degree, no one can take it from you, so you can change your mind about career at any point in your life and know that you can stand on your own two feet at any given point - plus it sets a good example for the kids



Excellent post & I completely agree. 

I always tell my kids they can be anyone they want and do anything as long as they pursue their education first 

With Kate being so incredibly intelligent, it will be interesting to see how she settles into life as a Royal. Dating is one thing, but married is quite another. 

I think what would bother _me_ the most is being constantly told what to do and how to do it. That would drive me insane.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I would go crazy personally, but I think that sort of structured and proper lifestyle suits her.


----------



## Miss Kris

Contessa said:


> Excellent post & I completely agree.
> 
> I always tell my kids they can be anyone they want and do anything as long as they pursue their education first
> 
> With Kate being so incredibly intelligent, it will be interesting to see how she settles into life as a Royal. Dating is one thing, but married is quite another.
> 
> I think what would bother _me_ the most is being constantly told what to do and how to do it. That would drive me insane.



Oh my gosh it would drive me nuts too.  I couldn't imagine having to watch every single thing I do, wear, say, etc.  It seems like Prince William is much more down to earth though so hopefully he shields her from a lot of that.  It will be interesting to watch traditions change in the royal family as time progresses.  I think Prince William will bring a much more modest flair to everything.


----------



## Style_Baby

kroquet said:


> Nothing quite wrong with her wanting to be a wife and Mom.   I would guess being a Royal will keep her busy enough.    Part of the feminist movement was the ability to have and make our own choices.





Completely agree with this.  There's something refreshing about a woman who isn't afraid to declare that she's looking forward to being "just a wife" for awhile.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Miss Kris said:


> By the way, spending alot on an education doesn't always mean you have to work your whole life. I went to college and grad school knowing that I want to be a housewife once I have kids, but I also wanted to educate myself as much as possible because once you have the degree, no one can take it from you, so you can change your mind about career at any point in your life and know that you can stand on your own two feet at any given point - plus it sets a good example for the kids



and, imagine all the things a well-educated mother can educate her own children about and expose them to, there is a lot of a value in an education aside from just having an "important" job.

and as another poster pointed out, a lot about Catherine and Pippa's education at the best schools was a well-calculated move on their parents part to have them become regulars within a certain class of society.  it wasn't just about the academics. and I don't say that in a critical way, most parents want more for the next generation than what they had and this was simply the path their family chose to reach that goal.


----------



## pixiesparkle

mundodabolsa said:


> and, imagine all the things a well-educated mother can educate her own children about and expose them to, there is a lot of a value in an education aside from just having an "important" job.
> 
> and as another poster pointed out, a lot about Catherine and Pippa's education at the best schools was a well-calculated move on their parents part to have them become regulars within a certain class of society.  it wasn't just about the academics. and I don't say that in a critical way, most parents want more for the next generation than what they had and this was simply the path their family chose to reach that goal.



ITA! I'm sure Catherine's 'expensive' education would be of great help to her in the future.

On wikipedia I found that when Catherine was attending St Andrew's School back in 1991, she first met Prince William who was part of a Ludgrove School hockey team team which came to play a match there and ofcourse again later at St.Andrew's university..not sure if that's true but if it is..surely the events leading up til now weren't all coincidences...but for the sake of the "fairytale" and "love" I hope that there was no calculative moves behind all this..it's their life afterall!


----------



## ms piggy

No matter how calculated one (or one's parents) can be, fate still plays a huge part. William is no fool. He is well aware of who he is and I'm sure he knew many girls would clamour for him, with all sorts of motives. Many girls would want to be the one. William could have his pick, including other European princesses, ladies from the various aristocrat families  etc. I believe chemistry can't be fake and we see that in them. Their body language is in sync. The fact that they met in university, were friends before they dated, lived together and were left alone by the media then to get to know each other under normalcy bode well for them. I like that they are sensitive, modern and down to earth (in comparison). People will find them easy to connect. I believe they will be a popular king and queen during their reign.


----------



## cookie dough

ms piggy said:


> No matter how calculated one (or one's parents) can be, fate still plays a huge part. *William is no fool. He is well aware of who he is and I'm sure he knew many girls would clamour for him, with all sorts of motives. Many girls would want to be the one. William could have his pick, including other European princesses, ladies from the various aristocrat families etc.* I believe chemistry can't be fake and we see that in them. Their body language is in sync. The fact that they met in university, were friends before they dated, lived together and were left alone by the media then to get to know each other under normalcy bode well for them. I like that they are sensitive, modern and down to earth (in comparison). People will find them easy to connect. I believe they will be a popular king and queen during their reign.


 
I agree - I think it is the real deal and I just don't think W could have the wool pulled over his eyes.

Look what celebrity and the press did to his mother - I think he picked a woman who would love him whether he will be His Majesty or not.


----------



## cookie dough

I think it's a bit unfair for the press to claim she is work-shy if she was working for the family business.


----------



## ms piggy

I wonder what would people expect Kate to do, in terms of work. Before the wedding, if she worked outside of her family, she might be deemed using her connection to William. So, she was in a 'damn if she does, and damn if she doesn't' situation. After marriage, her main role would be to support her husband. And their 'alone' time now would let them concentrate on their union in preparation of their very public life in the future. I think it's smart of them to lead a low profile and 'normal' way of life now. They life is certainly not the same as regular people.


----------



## pixiesparkle

cookie dough said:


> I think it's a bit unfair for the press to claim she is work-shy if she was working for the family business.



This topic was brought up in their official engagement interview..I hadn't heard of it before but I honestly think the press has no right in deciding whether she is work-shy or not..Fair enough, she graduated in 2005 and since then she had only worked briefly for Jigsaw and her family business which could easily be seen as the easy choice (compared to many 'normal' individuals, it's true that she hasn't accomplished as much..most people would've acquired a stable job in those 6 years), but then again, if you had a family business, wouldn't you want to maintain it?

When asked about what she thinks of this statement, Catherine said she knows that she worked hard, her family and friends know she did too and that's all that matters to her..well I say good on her! It must be extremely upsetting to be judged by people who haven't even talked to you in person and that could easily makes one feel insecure and depressed..It's a good thing they took as long as they did to finally tie the knot because it definitely gave her more time to be strong and learn to ignore all the bad things people say/make up about her. 

In the end, the press always want something to talk about, they want to sell papers and they will even make things up if that's what gives them the $$$..I think we will see the royal couple appear in public and pick up more royal official duties once they move back to London..I'm sure they will be very popular to the people once they become King and Queen..their wedding alone already made a big difference in terms of the people's interest in the Royal family.


----------



## mlbags

Hey, does anyone know where Prince William & Catherine are staying after their nuptials?
I read that they are staying on their own near Prince William's current place of work.
Are they in a castle, mansion with tons of servants?  Just curious.  Thanks for some information.


----------



## LittleH

mlbags said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Prince William & Catherine are staying after their nuptials?
> I read that they are staying on their own near Prince William's current place of work.
> Are they in a castle, mansion with tons of servants?  Just curious.  Thanks for some information.



They live in rented accomodation in North Wales, on the island of Anglesey, according to the press they don't have any help.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Yeah... it's a rented farmhouse. The only staff they have is security personnel! I think that's pretty cool


----------



## Artica

mundodabolsa said:


> and as another poster pointed out, a lot about Catherine and Pippa's education at the best schools was a well-calculated move on their parents part to have them become regulars within a certain class of society. it wasn't just about the academics. and I don't say that in a critical way, most parents want more for the next generation than what they had and this was simply the path their family chose to reach that goal.


 
I have no doubt that the M kids went to those schools for both academic and social reasons. That's why the family have been accused of being social climbers. I'm sure those accusers were snobs that don't like 'new money'. I personally find it an inspirational tale that a former flight attendant not only managed to build a very successful company from scratch, but also raised the future queen of England. Mrs Middleton is a genius!


----------



## pixiesparkle

lisalovesshoes said:


> Yeah... it's a rented farmhouse. The only staff they have is security personnel! I think that's pretty cool


I think so too!! at least they can experience a normal married life for a while..they can cook for each other and do things that ordinary couples do


----------



## Artica

pixiesparkle said:


> I think so too!! at least they can experience a normal married life for a while..they can cook for each other and do things that ordinary couples do


 
I think Kate will be doing most of the cooking. Didn't Wills say in that engagement interview that he's crap at cooking?  

Speaking of food, does anyone have more info about the chocolate biscuit cake? I know it was made by McVities. It looked to die for.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

pixiesparkle said:


> This topic was brought up in their official engagement interview..I hadn't heard of it before but I honestly think the press has no right in deciding whether she is work-shy or not..Fair enough, she graduated in 2005 and since then she had only worked briefly for Jigsaw and her family business which could easily be seen as the easy choice (compared to many 'normal' individuals, it's true that she hasn't accomplished as much..most people would've acquired a stable job in those 6 years), but then again, if you had a family business, wouldn't you want to maintain it?
> 
> When asked about what she thinks of this statement, Catherine said she knows that she worked hard, her family and friends know she did too and that's all that matters to her..well I say good on her! It must be extremely upsetting to be judged by people who haven't even talked to you in person and that could easily makes one feel insecure and depressed..It's a good thing they took as long as they did to finally tie the knot because it definitely gave her more time to be strong and learn to ignore all the bad things people say/make up about her.
> 
> In the end, the press always want something to talk about, they want to sell papers and they will even make things up if that's what gives them the $$$..I think we will see the royal couple appear in public and pick up more royal official duties once they move back to London..I'm sure they will be very popular to the people once they become King and Queen..their wedding alone already made a big difference in terms of the people's interest in the Royal family.




This! all of it!


----------



## caitlin1214

mlbags said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Prince William & Catherine are staying after their nuptials?
> I read that they are staying on their own near Prince William's current place of work.
> Are they in a castle, mansion with tons of servants?  Just curious.  Thanks for some information.



A senior royal source said: Its very much their instinct to manage on their own. They want to do their duty and make sure they are a real asset to the country but they are private individuals who want to get on with their lives. Prince William is not into extravagance and, like any other young officer in the armed forces, that is how he chooses to live his life. He and Catherine live without domestic staff and they wouldnt do it any other way. Thats the life they want to lead.
The Prince is committed to his career at RAF Valley until 2013 and he wants his wife by his side during that time.



http://www.britishroyals.info/no-servants-or-butlers-for-william-kate/


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

cookie dough said:


> I think it's a bit unfair for the press to claim she is work-shy if she was working for the family business.


 
She worked part time as a buyer for Jigsaw, however because she was so harrassed from the press, because of her relationship with William, she eventually had to resign, It was when William originally arranged her to have personal security , because it was impossible for her to do her job with the constant harrassment. In the end , she went to work for her family business. They would have been much more understanding and the security would have been easier to maintain.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Artica said:


> I have no doubt that the M kids went to those schools for both academic and social reasons. That's why the family have been accused of being social climbers. I'm sure those accusers were snobs that don't like 'new money'. I personally find it an inspirational tale that a former flight attendant not only managed to build a very successful company from scratch, but also raised the future queen of England. Mrs Middleton is a genius!



and I totally agree with you, you were the poster I was referencing. I think it was very smart on their part.


----------



## serene

Artica said:


> Speaking of food, does anyone have more info about the chocolate biscuit cake? I know it was made by McVities. It looked to die for.



it's said to be royal family's secret recipe


----------



## Nat

They're going to be very busy next year. Apparently they will be going on a world tour to help ease the Queen's Diamond Jubilee. Plans have already been made for visits to Australia, New Zealand and the Caribbean. Other Commonwealth countries in Africa and Asia could be added too.


----------



## Contessa

Nat said:


> They're going to be very busy next year. Apparently they will be going on a world tour to help ease the Queen's Diamond Jubilee. Plans have already been made for visits to Australia, New Zealand and the Caribbean. Other Commonwealth countries in Africa and Asia could be added too.



I wish I had the dilemma of being  _that_ busy!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Nat said:


> They're going to be very busy next year. Apparently they will be going on a world tour to help ease the Queen's Diamond Jubilee. Plans have already been made for visits to Australia, New Zealand and the Caribbean. Other Commonwealth countries in Africa and Asia could be added too.


I wouldn't mind being that busy if I get to travel around the world..


----------



## Ladybug09

mlbags said:


> Hey, does anyone know where Prince William & Catherine are staying after their nuptials?
> I read that they are staying on their own near Prince William's current place of work.
> Are they in a castle, mansion with tons of servants? Just curious. Thanks for some information.


 

They are staying in a 1500 sq ft home in Wales near his job. No staff no help, but the do have a security detail, and no one in the town is revealing where they live. People are being respectful and treating them like townsfolk.


----------



## caitlin1214

Artica said:


> Speaking of food, does anyone have more info about the chocolate biscuit cake? I know it was made by McVities. It looked to die for.



I found this:

http://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/food-drink/recipes/tuck-into-a-slice-of-royal-wedding-cake-1.1063962






(Just a thought . . . speaking of McVities, I wonder how it would taste if you made a cheesecake with a McVities crust instead of the standard graham cracker one?)


----------



## kirsten

> *Sarah Burton reveals what it was like to work with the new Duchess of Cambridge*
> 
> Sarah Burton was responsible for designing the most anticipated wedding dress in recent years. The Alexander McQueen creative director designed Kate Middleton&#8217;s wedding dress as well as her reception dress for the wedding of the century.
> 
> At an event at Saks Fifth Avenue in New York City Tuesday, the designer spilled details of working with the new Duchess of Cambridge.
> 
> According to WWD, she told guests at the store that Middleton &#8220;was one of the most lovely women she has ever met,&#8221; according to a guest who spoke with the designer.
> 
> Burton added that Middleton wasn&#8217;t hard to work with on creating her gown.
> 
> She said Middleton was &#8220;really low maintenance,&#8221; adding the collaboration between her and Kate on the dress was &#8220;50-50.&#8221;
> 
> The wedding dress &#8220;has a lot of [Kate&#8217;s] personality in it,&#8221; according to Burton.
> 
> Sarah Burton&#8217;s identity as the royal wedding designer was the most sought-after detail leading up to last Friday's ceremony. Burton, however, said trying to stay a secret was &#8220;fun.&#8221;
> 
> "The most fun I had was trying to hide," she told guests at the event, according to People Magazine. "We laughed a lot about that."
> 
> According to Meredith Vieira, attending as a guest of the event and not as a journalist, Burton &#8221;loved the secrecy of it until she kind of blew it by running into the Goring Hotel wearing a fur hood, which was from the last [Alexander McQueen] collection.&#8221;
> 
> After being the designer of the now-iconic dress, what does Burton plan to do next? &#8220;Take a nice vacation,&#8221; she told Vieira.



http://thecelebritycafe.com/feature/sarah-burton-talks-about-kate-middleton-05-04-2011


----------



## kirsten

Despite the Royal Wedding being over, we're all still gripped with wedding fever and after Kate Middleton looked so gorgeous on the big day, can you blame us?

Kate's Sarah Burton designed dress was the big talking point of the day but so was Kate and Prince William's first kiss as a married couple.

Said kiss took place on the balcony of Buckingham Palace and the crowds went wild as the happy couple locked lips not once, but twice.

But what was really going on during that moment? We take a look...







1. A large crowd and fighter jets flying over head. Can you blame this little bridesmaid for feeling fed up and overwhelmed?!

2. Kate looked tense and had her eyes open slightly as William went in for the kiss. She was playing it safe. After all, slipping the tongue in in front of the Queen is not the behaviour of a newly-wed Princess. Good call Kate!

3. William looked happy and a tad cheeky as he planted a smacker on his new wife. We wonder what was going through his mind...

4. The proper stance of a Prince or covering his crown jewels? Getting excited during your first kiss as a newly-wed wouldn't be good form!

5. How badly does this little bridesmaid want to be in Kate's shoes in 20-years time?!

6. He's so disinterested that we reckon this page boy still thinks girls have cooties. Either that or his parents promised him extra pocket money if he behaved himself on the big day...

All in all, the perfect first and highly publicised kiss. Definitely a snap for the family photo album!


----------



## silkstarh

Artica said:


> I think Kate will be doing most of the cooking. Didn't Wills say in that engagement interview that he's crap at cooking?
> 
> Speaking of food, does anyone have more info about the chocolate biscuit cake? I know it was made by McVities. It looked to die for.



This is the traditional recipe used by Buckingham Palace, according to former palace chef and then chef to Princess Diana after the divorce (Darren McGrady).  He was on Oprah last Friday as part of her royal wedding celebration.  I don't know how long the recipe will remain on Oprah.com, but it's also in his book, "Eating Royally."

http://www.oprah.com/food/Chocolate-Biscuit-Cake-Recipe


----------



## NoSnowHere

No prenup for them. Is it normal for royals?


----------



## Artica

pixiesparkle said:


> I wouldn't mind being that busy if I get to travel around the world..


 

Me neither! That's one hell of a travel schedule. Where do I sign up? 



caitlin1214 said:


> I found this:
> 
> http://www.iol.co.za/lifestyle/food-drink/recipes/tuck-into-a-slice-of-royal-wedding-cake-1.1063962
> 
> 
> Many thanks for that. Won't be trying to make that any time soon, especially not with bikini season around the corner. Looks delicious.
> 
> 
> (Just a thought . . . speaking of McVities, I wonder how it would taste if you made a cheesecake with a McVities crust instead of the standard graham cracker one?)


 
I thought you always made the base with digestive bisquits? At least that's how they do it on Come Dine With Me (One of my favorite shows).


----------



## pmburk

I've only made the cake with McVitie digestives. It is *to die for* delicious... but definitely not for the faint of heart. The recipe I use has mini marshmallows and raisins as well. It is like a cross between a Toblerone and rocky road fudge.

Cheesecake with digestive crust... interesting idea!


----------



## Artica

silkstarh said:


> This is the traditional recipe used by Buckingham Palace, according to former palace chef and then chef to Princess Diana after the divorce (Darren McGrady). He was on Oprah last Friday as part of her royal wedding celebration. I don't know how long the recipe will remain on Oprah.com, but it's also in his book, "Eating Royally."
> 
> http://www.oprah.com/food/Chocolate-Biscuit-Cake-Recipe


 
Wicked! I'll bet Wills is not to happy about that chef sharing the Secret Royal recipe with the rest of the world. 



NoSnowHere said:


> No prenup for them. Is it normal for royals?


 
I think it is. Charles and Diana didn't have a pre-nup and neither did Andrew and Fergie. I guess a pre-nup is a very modern thing.


----------



## cookie dough

pixiesparkle said:


> This topic was brought up in their official engagement interview..I hadn't heard of it before but I honestly think the press has no right in deciding whether she is work-shy or not..Fair enough, she graduated in 2005 and since then she had only worked briefly for Jigsaw and her family business which could easily be seen as the easy choice (compared to many 'normal' individuals, it's true that she hasn't accomplished as much..most people would've acquired a stable job in those 6 years), but then again, if you had a family business, wouldn't you want to maintain it?
> 
> When asked about what she thinks of this statement, Catherine said she knows that she worked hard, her family and friends know she did too and that's all that matters to her..well I say good on her! It must be extremely upsetting to be judged by people who haven't even talked to you in person and that could easily makes one feel insecure and depressed..It's a good thing they took as long as they did to finally tie the knot because it definitely gave her more time to be strong and learn to ignore all the bad things people say/make up about her.
> 
> In the end, the press always want something to talk about, they want to sell papers and they will even make things up if that's what gives them the $$$..I think we will see the royal couple appear in public and pick up more royal official duties once they move back to London..I'm sure they will be very popular to the people once they become King and Queen..their wedding alone already made a big difference in terms of the people's interest in the Royal family.


 
I agree with a lot of what you said, and I think she did stand up to herself in that engagement interview especially about the unfair work comments.

They are too cute.


----------



## kirsten

*Who Missed Out: William's Exes*

These women may never be queen now, but at least they'll always have the memories. 

*Davina Duckworth-Chad (Summer 1999): Passing Fancy*

Like Prince William's early infatuation, Davina Duckworth-Chad, who was not only the alleged object of a 17-year-old Wills's affections, but also his distant cousin through Princess Diana.

Duckworth-Chad reportedly caught Prince William's eye as he looked for attractive women to draw away photographers' attention on a cruise of the Aegean Sea that was also dad Prince Charles's first vacation with Camilla Parker-Bowles. Duckworth-Chad is now married with twins, and is attending the royal wedding.







*Rose Farquhar (Summer 2000): Childhood Romance*

Farquhar is often referred to as Prince Wiliam's "first love." The daughter of the master of a fox-hunting club, she went to a theater school in New York and is now an aspiring singer.







*Jessica Craig (2000-2001): Romance Game*

"Jecca" Craig has known Prince William since she was 16, when he visited her parents' Kenyan game reserve. It's been rumored that she and the future king of England were an item in both 2000-2001 and 2003 -- something the palace has always denied. The anthropology student is now a literary agent. She's attending the royal wedding







*Natalie Hicks-Lobbecke (2001): Polo Pals*

Part of Prince William's polo circle, the sporty daughter of a British army officer was reportedly romantically linked to Wills a decade ago, according to some papers. She is now married to a real-estate mogul and has a child.







*Arabella Musgrave (Summer 2001): The Girl He Left Behind*

Another member of the English polo set, Musgrave was the girl Prince William left behind when he went off to college at St. Andrew's University in Scotland -- the long-distance relationship was reportedly the breaking point.

Musgrave is now the head of public relations at Gucci, and has remained close to her former beau. Will she be coming to the royal wedding? You betcha.







*Olivia Hunt (2001-2002): Blink and You Would Have Missed It*

One of Prince William's first girlfriends while he was at St. Andrew's, Hunt was reportedly dating the prince when he saw Kate Middleton wearing the legendary peekaboo dress that set his heart racing in 2002. Hunt is still friends and skiing buddies with both Wills and Kate, and is attending the wedding.







*Anna Sloane (Summer 2004): American Rebound?*

While Prince William was either on a break from or on the outs with Kate, tabloids took notice when he spent time at the home of Tennessee heiress Anna Sloan (right) -- just before his fateful Greek sailing trip. The two, who met while she was studying in Edinburgh, Scotland, shared a love of horses and the tragic loss of a parent -- her father died in a shotgun accident. It was never clear whether Wills and Anna were romantically involved, or whether he was just hanging out with her while shopping for a polo horse.


----------



## minababe

ms piggy said:


> I wonder what would people expect Kate to do, in terms of work. Before the wedding, if she worked outside of her family, she might be deemed using her connection to William. So, she was in a 'damn if she does, and damn if she doesn't' situation. After marriage, her main role would be to support her husband. And their 'alone' time now would let them concentrate on their union in preparation of their very public life in the future. I think it's smart of them to lead a low profile and 'normal' way of life now. They life is certainly not the same as regular people.



charity events and being a good mother 


wow. I didn't know any of his exes. they all are blonde. I'm really surprised ^^

I hope we get some new pics of her soon. her last two outfits are so inspiring.


----------



## mlbags

Ladybug09 said:


> They are *staying in a 1500 sq ft home in Wales near his job.* No staff no help, but the do have a security detail, and no one in the town is revealing where they live. People are being respectful and treating them like townsfolk.


 
Awww... .that's so sweet...... and the fact that he wants his wife by his side ...... this is really a royal couple that everyone loves!  At least I know I do!  

Thanks *Ladybug09*, and thanks too to *caitlin1214* and *LittleH* for giving me the information I asked.....


----------



## mlbags

kirsten said:


> *Who Missed Out: William's Exes*
> 
> 
> *Anna Sloane (Summer 2004): American Rebound?*
> 
> While Prince William was either on a break from or on the outs with Kate, tabloids took notice when he spent time at the home of Tennessee heiress Anna Sloan (right) -- just before his *fateful Greek sailing trip*. The two, who met while she was studying in Edinburgh, Scotland, shared a love of horses and the tragic loss of a parent -- her father died in a shotgun accident. It was never clear whether Wills and Anna were romantically involved, or whether he was just hanging out with her while shopping for a polo horse.
> 
> 
> Er..... I'm ignorant on this..... what's this *fateful Greek sailing trip *about??  Quick, I'm curious.


----------



## mlbags

Is anyone as crazy as I am?  I can't seem to get enough of the wedding and I am even saving my favourite photos on a thumbdrive!
It's so lovely, every inch a fairy tale to me!


----------



## caitlin1214

I bought the special Wedding issue of People today.

Usually, when I'm done reading the issue, I'll give them to a friend or save them for my aunt. 


I'm not giving this one away. I'm saving it.


----------



## pixiesparkle

caitlin1214 said:


> I bought the special Wedding issue of People today.
> 
> Usually, when I'm done reading the issue, I'll give them to a friend or save them for my aunt.
> 
> 
> I'm not giving this one away. I'm saving it.


I was going to buy OK! special Royal Wedding issue as well but then decided that it's not really worth it since I know I probably will not look at them again after reading them once..there are plenty of photos online and they will always be there..


----------



## caitlin1214

I know I posted photos already, but here's a video of William and Catherine flipping pancakes for Shrove Tuesday.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q7jXybAHbs


----------



## kirsten

mlbags said:


> *fateful Greek sailing trip *about??  Quick, I'm curious.



I have no idea! I was curious too and looked online for what it could be but couldn't find anything. Hmm.


----------



## kirsten

mlbags said:


> Er..... I'm ignorant on this..... what's this *fateful Greek sailing trip *about??  Quick, I'm curious.



Ok I looked a little more and found this.

When Kate Middleton issued Prince William with an ultimatum just weeks ago, it was the first such warning she had dished out over the course of their four-and-a-half-year relationship.

It came after she had been humiliated by pictures splashed across every newspaper of William dancing on a podium in Bournemouth, intoxicated and groping a pretty Brazilian.

But not only that, there seemed to be a pattern to his behaviour: William's antics came just days after revelations in this newspaper that he had shared a drunken embrace with a pretty blonde at Boujis, his favourite nightclub, on a boys' night out.

Then there were the rumours that he had taken a shine to a pretty 19-year-old blonde and had even invited her back to his barracks.
Kate had had enough and words were exchanged.

"Kate told William that he was making her look bad," one of her friends explained.

"She has coped for years with girls flinging themselves at her boyfriend and for a while she found it humorous and even flattering.
"But after his recent behaviour she gave him an ultimatum and told him that every time he behaved like that in public he was cheapening her image as well as his own.

"She told him she wasn't prepared to be treated like a doormat and that his carefree behaviour was affecting her image.
"She gave him quite a pasting. In the past she had always let go of things like that, but this really bothered her."

Those who know Kate say she had always brushed off rumours of William's roving eye, secure in the fact that they had a tight and loving relationship built on trust and honesty.

She seemed to accept that other girls would throw themselves at her dashing young prince and coped admirably with their intrusions.
But there is one woman whose attentions she simply cannot bear.

Isabella Anstruther-Gough-Calthorpe, a stunning socialite and budding actress who struck up a close friendship with the Prince three years ago, has been a constant presence during William and Kate's relationship.

According to sources close to Kate, she is the one woman who turns her green with envy and incites a wave of panic at the very mention of her name.

Until now, Isabella's friendship with the Prince has been played down and referred to as little more than a crush.

Their closeness was first publicly observed in October 2005 when the two were spotted deep in conversation at a black-tie ball.

So engrossed was the Prince with the stunning heiress that Kate stormed out of the ball in a fury.

The truth is that William has harboured an infatuation for the stunning 24-year-old for several years, so much so that he was prepared to ditch Kate for Isabella three years ago.

But Isabella, the daughter of banking heiress Lady Mary Gaye Curzon, and heir to a millionaire fortune in her own right, is one of the few women to have rejected his advances.

*According to sources, their friendship, which started in 2004, was one of the main reasons William and Kate split that summer.
It was the rockiest period of their relationship to date. William told friends that he felt claustrophobic with Kate and wanted to focus on his finals.

"William said he needed a break and that summer he went on a boys-only holiday to the Greek Islands," a source told The Mail on Sunday.

"Isabella was very much on the scene that summer. I would go so far as to say that William dumped Kate because he thought he had a chance with Isabella and Kate knew that.*

"Kate's a tough cookie, though, and stood aside and waited for William to come back to her which eventually he did. Before that, though, he did everything he could to woo Isabella.

"He had fallen for her in a huge way and wanted to be with her. He propositioned her several times that summer and although Isabella was single, she knocked William back and said it would be too damaging for her and her career.

"She is a name in her own right and on her way to becoming hugely successful. In her view, being affiliated with William in a girlfriend capacity would be damaging for her.

"William was madly in love with her but when he knew there was no chance of them getting together he went back to Kate.

"Kate was very aware of his obsession with Isabella and she was incredibly threatened by her. Isabella is drop-dead beautiful and would leave any girl in the shade.

"Kate accepted William back again but on the condition that he would not speak to Isabella again."

While it is always Harry who is accused of being the playboy prince, friends of William note that he has a flirtatious nature and over recent months they say he has "pushed the boat out" testing Kate's patience.

"Kate rose above all the rumours and just laughed them off, but something recently snapped in her," says a family friend.

"She was irritated when she read about his flirting in Bournemouth and she wasn't best pleased to hear about the blonde he ended up with on the dance floor at Boujis."

She was Tess Shepherd, a petite blonde whom William met at the club through a mutual friend.

Tess later told The Mail on Sunday how William had 'twirled' her on the dancefloor and embraced her in full view of everyone else there.

"It was very flattering," said the waif-like Miss Shepherd from her West London home. "It's not even like I fancy him...no, I don't think I'll be very popular with Kate."

And there have been other girls Kate has had to accommodate. Two of William's ex-girlfriends have remained close to him throughout: Jecca Craig and Arabella Musgrave.

Jecca, the beautiful African girlfriend who William was said to have proposed to is a close friend. William met the 25-year-old student on his gap year to Africa and she was famously guest of honour at his Out of Africa themed 21st birthday party.

Although William was said to have been awkward about Kate and Jecca meeting, the girls were comfortable in each other's company when they were introduced at William's friend Hugh van Cutsem's wedding.

However, during their separation in 2004, William fled to Jecca and saw the New Year in with her at her family home in Kenya.

Kate has also had to forge a friendship with Arabella, daughter of Major Nicholas Musgrave, manager of Cirencester Park Polo Club. The pair dated before William went to St Andrews but the relationship fizzled out when he started his first term.

Arabella, now head of PR at Gucci, is dating William's friend, brewery heir James Tollemache, and they live together in a flat in South West London.

"Kate has inherited most of William's friends so Bella was to be no exception," explains a friend.

"I think at first Kate felt threatened by Bella because she was William's first real love but when she realised that Bella and James were as tight as they are, she relaxed a lot more and Kate and Bella actually get on very well now."

Friends at St Andrews say Kate was less accommodating of Olivia Hunt, an aspiring writer whom William met during his first year at St Andrews.

"William was seeing Olivia when he met Kate and when Kate came on the scene Olivia moved off pretty quickly,' said one.

"Kate was jealous of other girls at St Andrews. There was one from Greece who William took a shine to. Kate had a real problem with her because she and William got so friendly."


----------



## mlbags

*Kirsten*, thanks for the information!
Wow, never knew that Prince William had so many girlfriends and first/old flames....


----------



## pixiesparkle

mlbags said:


> *Kirsten*, thanks for the information!
> Wow, never knew that Prince William had so many girlfriends and first/old flames....


 the Prince is not as innocent as he seems..I can understand why he was prepared to ditch Catherine for Isabella though..she's certainly a very beautiful lady and also comes from a family with higher social standing than the Middletons..


----------



## mlbags

pixiesparkle said:


> the Prince is not as innocent as he seems..I can understand why he was prepared to ditch Catherine for Isabella though..she's certainly a very beautiful lady and also comes from a family with higher social standing than the Middletons..


 
Yes, I agree that Isabella is beautiful..... in fact she caught my eye in the wedding pics of William's ex-gfs, the most beautiful of the other two that were mentioned.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

All's well that ends well. He ended up with Kate, not with any other girl. When it comes to men's hearts, their actions are all the proof you need.


----------



## gelbergirl

I'm still wondering why William made Kate wait so long for this wedding.  They were living together anyway in that cottage?  or was it London?

Something makes me think William got the Queen to okay their living arrangements for the long duration with a promise to do a big wedding like this.  Can you imagine if Kate had gotten preggers while living together (!?)


----------



## pixiesparkle

gelbergirl said:


> I'm still wondering why William made Kate wait so long for this wedding.  They were living together anyway in that cottage?  or was it London?
> 
> Something makes me think William got the Queen to okay their living arrangements for the long duration with a promise to do a big wedding like this. * Can you imagine if Kate had gotten preggers while living together *(!?)



This actually did cross my mind..but when I really think about it, they're smarter than that..It's already bad enough with the press naming this wedding a ''fairytale", insisting on the fact that Catherine is a "commoner", imagine what they would've said if she got pregnant before the wedding..they'd probably say Prince William decided to propose just because of it..doesn't matter if it happened after or before, the press will make it look bad..


----------



## chantal1922

That's Kristen! I never really followed Prince William and Catherine before the engagement so I had no idea about past girlfriends and etc.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

If that Will & Kate Lifetime movie it to be believed, Kate didn't even know that William was going on the Greek Isles trip and found out about it from news reports. But I'd take that with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## chantal1922

chantal1922 said:


> That's Kristen! I never really followed Prince William and Catherine before the engagement so I had no idea about past girlfriends and etc.


opps I meant Thanks


----------



## coachariffic

gelbergirl said:


> *I'm still wondering why William made Kate wait so long for this wedding.*  They were living together anyway in that cottage?  or was it London?
> 
> Something makes me think William got the Queen to okay their living arrangements for the long duration with a promise to do a big wedding like this.  Can you imagine if Kate had gotten preggers while living together (!?)



http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/03/31/prince-harry-kate-middleton-royal-wedding_n_843088.html

Towards the end they give a possible reason why William waited so long.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I just hope that William is totally over Isabella. Charles never got over Camilla, and we know what that cost.


----------



## serene

I wonder what would happen to kate if they broke up.. back to work for her parents? oh sorry.. WITH her parents


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b240271_its_official_william_kate_coming.html?cmpid=rss-000000-rssfeed-365-topstories&utm_source=eonline&utm_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories



> They've got to hit Hollywood, right? Hit the Sunset Strip, buy some star maps, lunch at The Ivy...
> 
> Well, no matter what they do while in Cali, there's no shortage of red carpets to be rolled out for Prince William and his new bride, Kate Middleton, who today confirmed their rumored trip to the West Coast this summer, saying they will head south after a tour of Canada in their first official foreign trip as a married duo.
> 
> So, when can we expect the royal lovebirds?
> 
> MORE: Do these two have a prenup?
> 
> The newly minted Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will hit the West Coast July 8-10, according to St. James's Palace. The couple leave for Canada on June 30 and wind their way through the country, visiting Prince Edward Island, Quebec, Alberta and Northwest Territories, celebrating Canada Day on July 1.
> 
> Wills, who headed back to his day job at Search and Rescue Pilot with the Royal Air Force (RAF) this week, has never been to the U.S. in any official capacity before, although he has come in the past on private trips. This will be Middleton's first hop across the pond.
> 
> St. James Palace is still not calling the sojourn the couple's official honeymoon. They are expected to embark on a more private, perhaps tropical trip in the coming months but no details have been announced.
> 
> The July visit may be all business, but at least Kate can put those honeymoon dresses to use now in the Golden State.


----------



## chantal1922

yay! I can't wait to see pics of them in Cali!


----------



## bagaholic85

CobaltBlu said:


> I just hope that William is totally over Isabella. Charles never got over Camilla, and we know what that cost.



agreed, however in this case it probably wouldve been easier for him to marry isabella than kate due to her social status.  youd have to think that would be proof enough that hes over her and loves his princess


----------



## LovesYSL

CobaltBlu said:


> I just hope that William is totally over Isabella. Charles never got over Camilla, and we know what that cost.



Yikes... I didn't realize he had been so into Isabella. Everything I had read prior to this made it seem like he only had eyes for Kate.


----------



## CobaltBlu

bagaholic85 said:


> agreed, however in this case it probably wouldve been easier for him to marry isabella than kate due to her social status.  youd have to think that would be proof enough that hes over her and loves his princess



yes, but *she* dumped *him*


----------



## CobaltBlu

LovesYSL said:


> Yikes... I didn't realize he had been so into Isabella. Everything I had read prior to this made it seem like he only had eyes for Kate.



Interesting article here. I feel better now.


----------



## kirsten

*Kate Middleton heads down the aisle again as she goes supermarket shopping*

The Duchess of Cambridge popped down to her local Waitrose supermarket for a weekly shop - accompanied by five royal protection officers.

She nipped into the Menai Bridge store in Anglesey, North Wales, where she spent around half an hour pushing around a trolley - and was even seen &#8220;trolley skating&#8221; in the car park.

On the same day it emerged Kate and Prince William are to spend two days in Tinseltown this summer where they are expected to be entertained by David and Victoria Beckham and a host of A list stars.

But yesterday Kate, 29, wearing flat shoes, skinny jeans and a green cardigan, went down to her local shop.

She was even seen carrying a prepared shopping list which she clutched close to her as she walked into the store.

She came back out with a loaded trolley and pushed it over to her Audi estate car where she put the shopping bags in the boot, then wheeled it into a trolley bay.

Shoppers told how she was seen walking slowly through the aisles carefully examining packs of chocolate biscuits, bottles of cordial, washing powder, bags of pasta and browsing the fruit and veg section.

She was also seen hovering over a counter containing fresh pizzas.

Kate looked at chocolate biscuits, bottles of cordial, washing powder and bags of pasta

One shopper said: &#8220;She looked like she was being really careful about the items she was choosing off the shelf.

&#8220;She wasn&#8217;t just throwing things in willy nilly. She was taking her time, checking the prices, like any good shopper would do.

&#8220;She was in the fruit and veg aisle for a while. It seemed like her selection of food was pretty healthy.&#8221;

It was reported yesterday that behind closed doors the pair call each other &#8220;Mr and Mrs Wales&#8221;.

And while &#8220;Mrs Wales&#8221; was getting the house ready, &#8220;Mr Wales&#8221; was busy at work as part of an RAF search and rescue team.

It emerged last night he has been involved in a double rescue and was among the crew of an RAF Sea King helicopter from Valley in Anglesey who flew to the aid of a 70-year-old man who had suffered a heart attack on 2,946ft Lliwedd in Snowdonia.

He was airlifted to a hospital in Bangor.

The helicopter then returned and flew four policemen off 3,560ft Snowdon after one of them suffered from vertigo.

The walkers, from the West Midlands and in their 20s, were on Crib Goch, a narrow ridge and scene of previous tragedies, when one became unwell.

Royal aides have penciled in a two-day visit to Hollywood at the end of Kate and William&#8217;s tour of Canada, which takes place in late June and early July.

They are expected to be wined and dined by David and Victoria Beckham at their palatial Bel Air home.

It is also thought they will be entertained by former governor Arnold Schwarzenegger as part of their fanfare welcome to Los Angeles, California.

It will be their first overseas visit as a married couple.

The visit to the city of screen dreams would cement their status as the world&#8217;s most talked about and glamorous couple.

It is likely that David and Victoria Beckham, both guests at the wedding last Friday, would both be involved.

They have lived in Hollywood ever since David transferred to the LA Galaxy.

One source said: &#8220;Their home is like a palace anyway, and would certainly be fit to entertain a future king and queen.

&#8220;The Beckhams love William and Kate and will be keen to look after them while they stay in California.&#8221;

It will be the first time that William, 28, has visited the United States in an official capacity and the first time Kate has ever been to the country.

It was in 1985 when Princess Diana first made her trip to the US with Prince Charles - and famously danced with John Travola at a gala dinner in Washington.

The dinner was hosted by President Reagan and his wife Nancy and they mixed with movie stars, such as Clint Eastwood, John Travolta, Tom Selleck and the singer Neil Diamond as well as politicians and businessmen.

The famous guests gathered around in a circle and left the dance floor empty for Travolta and Diana, who was wearing a blue velvet dress and sapphire and diamond choker.

Reagon blundered during an after-dinner speech to guests by forgeting Diana&#8217;s name, first calling her &#8220;Princess David&#8221; and then &#8220;Princess Diane&#8221;.

Before arriving in California Kate and William will first visit Prince Edward Island, Quebec, Alberta and North West Territories, staying in the country for Canada Day on July 1.

Prince William&#8217;s father, Prince Charles, is currently in the United States.

On Wednesday he visited a farm near Washington and met with President Barack ***** at the White House.

It will be Kate&#8217;s baptism of fire, out and about in public for nine days before heading for California.

Earlier this week the Duke and Duchess spent their first night on Anglesey as a married couple. Their island cottage will be their marital home until 2013.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...he-goes-supermarket-shopping-115875-23109623/


----------



## kroquet

Love those pictures!   Kate looks like so much fun and so genuine.

I have a feeling that she will become extremely popular and maybe, even more so than Diana just because she is a commoner.


----------



## Laurie8504

Haha, I love that she "trolly skates"!


----------



## forchanel

Love the new pics!  She seems really down to earth.


----------



## cookie dough

CobaltBlu said:


> I just hope that William is totally over Isabella. Charles never got over Camilla, and we know what that cost.


 
Who is Isabella? Lol I leave this thread for a day and so much has gone on already!


----------



## cookie dough

Diane d'Poitier said:


> If that Will & Kate Lifetime movie it to be believed, Kate didn't even know that William was going on the Greek Isles trip and found out about it from news reports. But I'd take that with a huge grain of salt.


 
I still have not seen this cinematic masterpiece


----------



## cookie dough

MichelleAntonia said:


> All's well that ends well. He ended up with Kate, not with any other girl. When it comes to men's hearts, their actions are all the proof you need.


 
I agree - he clearly loves her. The wedding was proof of that.


----------



## cookie dough

caitlin1214 said:


> I know I posted photos already, but here's a video of William and Catherine flipping pancakes for Shrove Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6q7jXybAHbs




This is a cool video because it was done in Belfast, Northern Ireland whose political situation is tense at best. I like that they went there and the visit went well.


----------



## kirsten

cookie dough said:


> Who is Isabella? Lol I leave this thread for a day and so much has gone on already!



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-448603/The-girl-make-Kate-jealous.html


----------



## gelbergirl

okay, now I want to see pics of Kate's old boyfriends ! (the ones that made William jealous!)


----------



## CobaltBlu

gelbergirl said:


> okay, now I want to see pics of Kate's old boyfriends ! (the ones that made William jealous!)



From:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-revealed-Kate-Middleton-asks-2-ex-loves.html

Rupert Finch








willem marx


----------



## LovesYSL

Rupert Finch is HAWWT.


----------



## bisousx

CobaltBlu said:


> From:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-revealed-Kate-Middleton-asks-2-ex-loves.html
> 
> willem marx
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/04/10/article-1375329-0C1A6FF0000005DC-881_308x425.jpg



Wow, Kate is a dead ringer for Katie Holmes in that pic.


----------



## LovesYSL

Kate is spotted for the first time since the wedding weekend- grocery shopping!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hopping-Waitrose-Anglesey-pushes-trolley.html


----------



## LovesYSL

And I think this photo is really funny- what did we do before Photoshop?
http://nymag.com/daily/fashion/2011/05/kate_middleton_is_coming_to_th.html?mid=374117&rid=124014155


----------



## Miss Kris

bisousx said:


> Wow, Kate is a dead ringer for Katie Holmes in that pic.



It's funny you say that because I was looking at Katie Holmes' wedding pics the other day and she really resembles Kate!


----------



## pixiesparkle

bisousx said:


> Wow, Kate is a dead ringer for Katie Holmes in that pic.


yes they do look alike in that pic! probs because the photo was taken from an odd angle..in reality Kate's face structure is not quite as squareish as Katie Holme's but more oval

LOL at the photoshopped pic of the couple skate boarding


----------



## Ladybug09

MichelleAntonia said:


> All's well that ends well. He ended up with Kate, not with any other girl. *When it comes to men's hearts, their actions are all the proof you need.*




I don't knnow about all this.....if it took him 50 to 100 fillies/frogs, whatever allegory you want to use here, I don't want to be the 101 even if I get to be Queen. Men don't want women who have been around the block too much, and I won't allow the double standard and take a man who has been around the block a lot. Sloppy second, thirds, fourths, etc.....no good.


----------



## Ladybug09

So if you pick up some tampons and a box of condoms, is the security patrol, look at your purchases.



kirsten said:


> *Kate Middleton heads down the aisle again as she goes supermarket shopping*
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge popped down to her local Waitrose supermarket for a weekly shop - accompanied by five royal protection officers.
> 
> She nipped into the Menai Bridge store in Anglesey, North Wales, where she spent around half an hour pushing around a trolley - and was even seen trolley skating in the car park.
> 
> On the same day it emerged Kate and Prince William are to spend two days in Tinseltown this summer where they are expected to be entertained by David and Victoria Beckham and a host of A list stars.
> 
> But yesterday Kate, 29, wearing flat shoes, skinny jeans and a green cardigan, went down to her local shop.
> 
> She was even seen carrying a prepared shopping list which she clutched close to her as she walked into the store.
> 
> She came back out with a loaded trolley and pushed it over to her Audi estate car where she put the shopping bags in the boot, then wheeled it into a trolley bay.
> 
> Shoppers told how she was seen walking slowly through the aisles carefully examining packs of chocolate biscuits, bottles of cordial, washing powder, bags of pasta and browsing the fruit and veg section.
> 
> She was also seen hovering over a counter containing fresh pizzas.
> 
> Kate looked at chocolate biscuits, bottles of cordial, washing powder and bags of pasta
> 
> One shopper said: She looked like she was being really careful about the items she was choosing off the shelf.
> 
> She wasnt just throwing things in willy nilly. She was taking her time, checking the prices, like any good shopper would do.
> 
> She was in the fruit and veg aisle for a while. It seemed like her selection of food was pretty healthy.
> 
> It was reported yesterday that behind closed doors the pair call each other Mr and Mrs Wales.
> 
> And while Mrs Wales was getting the house ready, Mr Wales was busy at work as part of an RAF search and rescue team.
> 
> It emerged last night he has been involved in a double rescue and was among the crew of an RAF Sea King helicopter from Valley in Anglesey who flew to the aid of a 70-year-old man who had suffered a heart attack on 2,946ft Lliwedd in Snowdonia.
> 
> He was airlifted to a hospital in Bangor.
> 
> The helicopter then returned and flew four policemen off 3,560ft Snowdon after one of them suffered from vertigo.
> 
> The walkers, from the West Midlands and in their 20s, were on Crib Goch, a narrow ridge and scene of previous tragedies, when one became unwell.
> 
> Royal aides have penciled in a two-day visit to Hollywood at the end of Kate and Williams tour of Canada, which takes place in late June and early July.
> 
> They are expected to be wined and dined by David and Victoria Beckham at their palatial Bel Air home.
> 
> It is also thought they will be entertained by former governor Arnold Schwarzenegger as part of their fanfare welcome to Los Angeles, California.
> 
> It will be their first overseas visit as a married couple.
> 
> The visit to the city of screen dreams would cement their status as the worlds most talked about and glamorous couple.
> 
> It is likely that David and Victoria Beckham, both guests at the wedding last Friday, would both be involved.
> 
> They have lived in Hollywood ever since David transferred to the LA Galaxy.
> 
> One source said: Their home is like a palace anyway, and would certainly be fit to entertain a future king and queen.
> 
> The Beckhams love William and Kate and will be keen to look after them while they stay in California.
> 
> It will be the first time that William, 28, has visited the United States in an official capacity and the first time Kate has ever been to the country.
> 
> It was in 1985 when Princess Diana first made her trip to the US with Prince Charles - and famously danced with John Travola at a gala dinner in Washington.
> 
> The dinner was hosted by President Reagan and his wife Nancy and they mixed with movie stars, such as Clint Eastwood, John Travolta, Tom Selleck and the singer Neil Diamond as well as politicians and businessmen.
> 
> The famous guests gathered around in a circle and left the dance floor empty for Travolta and Diana, who was wearing a blue velvet dress and sapphire and diamond choker.
> 
> Reagon blundered during an after-dinner speech to guests by forgeting Dianas name, first calling her Princess David and then Princess Diane.
> 
> Before arriving in California Kate and William will first visit Prince Edward Island, Quebec, Alberta and North West Territories, staying in the country for Canada Day on July 1.
> 
> Prince Williams father, Prince Charles, is currently in the United States.
> 
> On Wednesday he visited a farm near Washington and met with President Barack ***** at the White House.
> 
> It will be Kates baptism of fire, out and about in public for nine days before heading for California.
> 
> Earlier this week the Duke and Duchess spent their first night on Anglesey as a married couple. Their island cottage will be their marital home until 2013.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...he-goes-supermarket-shopping-115875-23109623/


----------



## Ladybug09

LovesYSL said:


> Rupert Finch is HAWWT.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't knnow about all this.....if it took him 50 to 100 fillies/frogs, whatever allegory you want to use here, I don't want to be the 101 even if I get to be Queen. Men don't want women who have been around the block too much, and I won't allow the double standard and take a man who has been around the block a lot. Sloppy second, thirds, fourths, etc.....no good.


True!! They've been together for quite a long time, on and off and even though he's chosen her in the end, noone can tell what will happen in the future. Men who have the habit of going astray doesn't just lose it because they have a Mrs, kwim? and who knows, maybe he was getting pressure from the royal family to marry and produce more heirs for the throne...
Sit back and we shall see...


----------



## curlsjang

Yes I've seen a few pics of Kate which reminded me so much of Katie Holmes. They both have that wholesome sweet look.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't knnow about all this.....if it took him 50 to 100 fillies/frogs, whatever allegory you want to use here, I don't want to be the 101 even if I get to be Queen. Men don't want women who have been around the block too much, and I won't allow the double standard and take a man who has been around the block a lot. Sloppy second, thirds, fourths, etc.....no good.




Sure, of course no one does, it's not ideal. But my point is... he came back to her, didn't he? From my experience, it is very, very rare for a man who has any measure of self respect to "settle". If he goes through all these women and doesn't marry them, then he gets to #101 and marries her... it's because she's the one he wants to marry. From the woman's perspective, from MY perspective, that's all that matters. I don't care how many women he's been with if he didn't love any of them as much as he loves me.

I mean, it takes many relationships and mistakes and time to find out what you really want, and to find WHO you really want. Sometimes you're too young/inexperienced etc to know what to do with love when you have it, or recognize it. You go on and gain more experience, and you learn. Maybe that one person in your past was true love, and now you know it. Or maybe you knew it all along, but were too scared of commitment. I guess all I'm saying is that if he marries you, you're the only one in his heart. Of course I'm generalizing like hell here, but I don't think most men take a step like that lightly. Which, in my opinion, makes it just as meaningful whether he's had one woman before you, or a hundred.


----------



## Artica

curlsjang said:


> Yes I've seen a few pics of Kate which reminded me so much of Katie Holmes. They both have that wholesome sweet look.


 
Now that you mention it. Never noticed it before. I love the skinny jeans and flats look in those recent pics. Kate looks wicked. I sometimes think her dressing sense is a bit too conservative for her age. 

Take a look at her fashion file at vogue:
http://www.vogue.co.uk/celebrity-photos/101116-kate-middleton-fashion-style-file/gallery.aspx?Page=2


----------



## nova_girl

MichelleAntonia said:


> Sure, of course no one does, it's not ideal. But my point is... he came back to her, didn't he? From my experience, it is very, very rare for a man who has any measure of self respect to "settle". If he goes through all these women and doesn't marry them, then he gets to #101 and marries her... it's because she's the one he wants to marry. From the woman's perspective, from MY perspective, that's all that matters. I don't care how many women he's been with if he didn't love any of them as much as he loves me.
> 
> I mean, it takes many relationships and mistakes and time to find out what you really want, and to find WHO you really want. Sometimes you're too young/inexperienced etc to know what to do with love when you have it, or recognize it. You go on and gain more experience, and you learn. Maybe that one person in your past was true love, and now you know it. Or maybe you knew it all along, but were too scared of commitment. I guess all I'm saying is that if he marries you, you're the only one in his heart. Of course I'm generalizing like hell here, but I don't think most men take a step like that lightly. Which, in my opinion, makes it just as meaningful whether he's had one woman before you, or a hundred.


Great post!


----------



## queennadine

I think she looks a lot like Katie Holmes as well!

Love her 'supermarket' outfit!


----------



## Miss Kris

queennadine said:


> I think she looks a lot like Katie Holmes as well!
> 
> Love her 'supermarket' outfit!



I want that poncho!  Anyone know whe it is from?


----------



## Ladybug09

MichelleAntonia said:


> Sure, of course no one does, it's not ideal. But my point is... he came back to her, didn't he? From my experience, it is very, very rare for a man who has any measure of self respect to "settle". If he goes through all these women and doesn't marry them, then he gets to #101 and marries her... it's because she's the one he wants to marry. From the woman's perspective, from MY perspective, that's all that matters. I don't care how many women he's been with if he didn't love any of them as much as he loves me.
> 
> I mean, it takes many relationships and mistakes and time to find out what you really want, and to find WHO you really want. Sometimes you're too young/inexperienced etc to know what to do with love when you have it, or recognize it. You go on and gain more experience, and you learn. Maybe that one person in your past was true love, and now you know it. Or maybe you knew it all along, but were too scared of commitment. I guess all I'm saying is that if he marries you, you're the only one in his heart. Of course I'm generalizing like hell here, but I don't think most men take a step like that lightly. Which, in my opinion, makes it just as meaningful whether he's had one woman before you, or a hundred.


 
I get what your saying and I agree with certain pieces, especially the last paragraph....I just don't like when guys (and some girls), play that game of going around the block just to come back and 'settle' with the one you wanted to be with all along, but you wanted to taste the other 101 flavors before you made a decision. KWIM?

But I agree, time and some experience will help you figure out what you really want, in life, rships, etc.


----------



## kirsten

*William and Kate adopt baby penguin*







Prince William and his new wife Catherine have adopted an endangered baby penguin called Acorn, a British zoo revealed on Friday.

But Acorn will not be not be moving in with the royal newlyweds any time soon. He will instead remain at the zoo in north-west England with 49 other Humbolt penguins.

"Hopefully the happy couple will come and see little Acorn playing in his pool very soon," said a spokesman for the zoo, which gave the penguin to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge as a wedding present.

"It's a real honour to be able to boast Prince William and Kate as penguin adopters." The zoo had asked followers on social networking sites to choose which of its 400 different species the couple should sponsor.

The Humbolt penguins, which are thought to be declining in number due to overfishing of their food and habitat loss, received more than 20 percent of the votes.

The breed is native to several South American countries including Chile, where both William and Catherine spent part of their gap years.

Prince William is back in his job as a search and rescue pilot in Wales following the couple's wedding last week.

The couple have decided to postpone their honeymoon, in a secret foreign location, until a later date.


----------



## exotikittenx

I love the story about Kate grocery shopping lol.  It makes her seem like a normal girl and like that she would go herself to do that, like it's not "beneath her" to grocery shop.  Cute outfit, too.


----------



## kaitydid

kirsten said:


> *William and Kate adopt baby penguin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William and his new wife Catherine have adopted an endangered baby penguin called Acorn, a British zoo revealed on Friday.
> 
> But Acorn will not be not be moving in with the royal newlyweds any time soon. He will instead remain at the zoo in north-west England with 49 other Humbolt penguins.
> 
> "Hopefully the happy couple will come and see little Acorn playing in his pool very soon," said a spokesman for the zoo, which gave the penguin to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge as a wedding present.
> 
> "It's a real honour to be able to boast Prince William and Kate as penguin adopters." The zoo had asked followers on social networking sites to choose which of its 400 different species the couple should sponsor.
> 
> The Humbolt penguins, which are thought to be declining in number due to overfishing of their food and habitat loss, received more than 20 percent of the votes.
> 
> The breed is native to several South American countries including Chile, where both William and Catherine spent part of their gap years.
> 
> Prince William is back in his job as a search and rescue pilot in Wales following the couple's wedding last week.
> 
> The couple have decided to postpone their honeymoon, in a secret foreign location, until a later date.


 
Cute store! And what an adorable penguin!  I like the name Acorn for a penguin!

I love the grocery shopping story too, haha. I like how normal she appears to be even though she married Prince William. Her outfit was to die for too. I want it for myself!


----------



## gelbergirl

I think the earring she wore on her wedding day had acorns in the middle of them.


----------



## pixiesparkle

gelbergirl said:


> I think the earring she wore on her wedding day had acorns in the middle of them.


Yes they did..the acorn is only on her family's coat of arms


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

That is the cutest thing i've ever seen


----------



## queennadine

Awwww, how awesome of them to do this! I hope this means they're animal lovers!


----------



## eggpudding

That baby penguin is the cutest thing


----------



## Contessa

pixiesparkle said:


> True!! They've been together for quite a long time, on and off and even though he's chosen her in the end, noone can tell what will happen in the future. Men who have the habit of going astray doesn't just lose it because they have a Mrs, kwim? and who knows, maybe he was getting pressure from the royal family to marry and produce more heirs for the throne...
> Sit back and we shall see...


 
I agree. 

I've also been reading the various magazines out there (Time, Life, Hello, etc...). I don't mean to sound old-fashioned, but I found it quite odd that they were "living together" for so many years. Who allowed that? And if it's no big deal, then why are people surprised William couldn't find anyone else to marry? If he's living with someone, then how does that make him "available"??? Why couldn't they simply meet together in secret? Maybe I'm missing a piece of the puzzle here. 

There are speculations that one of the reasons he married Kate and it took him so long, was he was waiting for someone better to come along. But again, this living together business was bizarre. 

Time will tell....this will be interesting.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That penguin is adorable, so soft and fuzzy looking.


----------



## Avril

Contessa said:


> There are speculations that one of the reasons he married Kate and it took him so long, was he was waiting for someone better to come along. But again, this living together business was bizarre.
> 
> Time will tell....this will be interesting.


 
I don't think that those speculations by the press etc are fair on why he "waited so long" to marry Catherine.  They are a young couple and it is quite common nowadays to wait that many years before you actually get married.  Just because they are famous, doesn't mean they have to run down the aisle and get married ASAP like other celebrities.  They are being normal, having a normal relationship, getting to know one another, etc.  They hardly wanted to rush into things and then end up getting a divorce before their first wedding anniversary!  This way, presumably it will last the test of time as they have taken their time to take that very big step


----------



## chantal1922

^^ita


----------



## cakegirl

Contessa said:


> I agree.
> 
> I've also been reading the various magazines out there (Time, Life, Hello, etc...). I don't mean to sound old-fashioned, but I found it quite odd that they were "living together" for so many years. Who allowed that? And if it's no big deal, then why are people surprised William couldn't find anyone else to marry? If he's living with someone, then how does that make him "available"??? Why couldn't they simply meet together in secret? Maybe I'm missing a piece of the puzzle here.
> 
> There are speculations that one of the reasons he married Kate and it took him so long, was he was waiting for someone better to come along. But again, this living together business was bizarre.
> 
> 
> 
> Time will tell....this will be interesting.



From what I understand, The Queen ENCOURAGED William to wait, take his  time, and be sure. Living together was not considered a problem. After  the marriages of her children were such huge disasters, the Queen wanted  to make sure he was making the right decision to avoid more  embarrassment.


----------



## exotikittenx

^  I think William is quite protective of Kate and wanted to wait to be sure that she was also ready.  They probably needed to integrate her more into all the royalty and make sure she could handle everything and was old enough and mature.  I'm sure he didn't want the same thing to happen to her that happened to his mother, Princess Diana.  I think it was VERY smart of them to wait.  There really is no rush and they were together an appropriate amount of time.  Such a decision should in no way be taken lightly.  The Queen is also a smart woman.


----------



## angelnyc89

Also, I believe the Queen wanted them to live on the down low, they lived together for years, but it wasn't until recently that that was figured out.


----------



## kirsten

I am glad they waited and lived together to really test their relationship. Of course it doesn't guarantee their marriage will work, but I really hope they last! They seem to be perfect for one another.


----------



## doreenjoy

kirsten said:


> I am glad they waited and lived together to really test their relationship. Of course it doesn't guarantee their marriage will work, but I really hope they last! They seem to be perfect for one another.


 
I think waiting is a good thing. (I say this as someone who married at age 20). They know their minds, they've dated others, they've looked over the fence and seen that the grass is not always greener on the other side. I also think the disastrous marriages of the last generation helped others see that marrying someone who is simpatico is more important than marrying someone who was vetted according to the old and outdated traditions (e.g. must be a virgin, must be an aristocrat, etc)


----------



## maggie7

He said the reason why they waited so long, was to give her a chance to back out, if she found that sort of life wasn't for her...he wanted her to see all the negative aspects of living such a public life and be sure she wanted to be with him despite of it all.  If anything, it shows him as a considerate, mature man and England will finally have a great king when the time comes...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^^I agree with all the responses so far. In my humble opinion, they did everything as "right" as it could be done. And I think it shows that they're truly dedicated to one another.


----------



## Nat

maggie7 said:


> He said the reason why they waited so long, was to give her a chance to back out, if she found that sort of life wasn't for her...he wanted her to see all the negative aspects of living such a public life and be sure she wanted to be with him despite of it all. If anything, it shows him as a considerate, mature man and England will finally have a great king when the time comes...


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...iam-Kate-Middleton-hideaway-Indian-Ocean.html

Wish you were heir! Prince William whisks Kate away on a £4,000-a-night tropical honeymoon 'in the Seychelles'


The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have left for a two-week honeymoon in a secret hideaway in the Indian Ocean. 

The newlyweds will stay in an exclusive villa that costs £4,000-a-night and is located on one of the most beautiful and romantic islands in the world.
The Duke and Duchess are believed to have flown out by private jet yesterday before being taken by helicopter from the mainland to the tropical retreat.

William's car was apparently seen leaving Anglesey, north Wales, yesterday accompanied by a police Range Rover piled high with luggage.

A spokesman for St James's Palace said he would not confirm their honeymoon destination, although according to reports, the couple may have headed for the Seychelles.
The spokesman added William has taken two weeks leave from operational duties. 

'We are not confirming and we are not commenting on speculation on where they may be going on their private honeymoon, we are just confirming that they have gone,' he said.

'The couple have asked that their privacy be respected during their honeymoon.' Two Scotland Yard protection officers checked the destination three weeks ago to ensure it would give the couple the privacy they crave.

The Mail is not publishing details of the location, and it is understood that not even Kate was aware of the exact destination until the last minute.
The resort, which is surrounded by coconut groves, offers almost complete isolation. Its white sand beaches are bathed by crystal-clear turquoise waters and are a sanctuary for sea turtles.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Amazing! I hope they have fun! But I'm sure that they will


----------



## forchanel

Aww thats good for them!  Sounds like an amazing honeymoon!  lol, I wouldn't be surprised if we find out Kate is pregnant in a couple months!


----------



## chantal1922

Nice!! I know they will have a good time. I hope they get some privacy too.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

exotikittenx said:


> ^ I think William is quite protective of Kate and wanted to wait to be sure that she was also ready. They probably needed to integrate her more into all the royalty and make sure she could handle everything and was old enough and mature. I'm sure he didn't want the same thing to happen to her that happened to his mother, Princess Diana. I think it was VERY smart of them to wait. There really is no rush and they were together an appropriate amount of time. Such a decision should in no way be taken lightly. The Queen is also a smart woman.


 
^ I totally agree with this. I think it also gave Kate time and space to get used to royal life, including the media side of it all. The Middletons now are finding out the true scrutiny they will be under, far more now then even 2 weeks ago.


----------



## princesskiwi07




----------



## gelbergirl

^ did the palace release this pic?


----------



## NoSnowHere

princesskiwi07 said:


>



Good that she's learning. She looks terrified tho.


----------



## NoSnowHere

maggie7 said:


> He said the reason why they waited so long, was to give her a chance to back out, if she found that sort of life wasn't for her...he wanted her to see all the negative aspects of living such a public life and be sure she wanted to be with him despite of it all.  If anything, it shows him as a considerate, mature man and England will finally have a great king when the time comes...



I agree. There is tremendous pressure for Kate to be good for the royals. They don't want any more divorces.


----------



## Nat

That pic is not real.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ooh, Seychelles!! Lucky, it's absolutely beautiful there.


----------



## Addictista

Nat said:


> That pic is not real.



I was questioning it too.  It definitely looks photoshopped.


----------



## lara0112

Nat said:


> That pic is not real.




was about to post the same thing  - LOL, the palace would NEVER release such a pic. i think they are look-a-likes.


----------



## gueancla

haha and the guy teaching her look like Elton John, isn't?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOL @ the picture


----------



## LovesYSL

That's from Alison Jackson's book Kate and Wills Up The Aisle- she photographs celeb lookalikes and she did a whole book of Will and kate.


----------



## NoSnowHere

^ oh LOL


----------



## minababe

I'm so happy for them. that sounds like a beautiful honeymoon trip.


----------



## angelnyc89

lara0112 said:


> was about to post the same thing  - LOL, the palace would NEVER release such a pic. i think they are look-a-likes.



I think it was the Kate that gave it away.


----------



## Nat

angelnyc89 said:


> I think it was the Kate that gave it away.



Right! She made me think of Katie Holmes!


----------



## kaitydid

angelnyc89 said:


> I think it was the Kate that gave it away.


 
Haha, right? I actually thought for a moment that it was a real photo. But then I saw "Kate" and instantly knew that it couldn't be the real Kate!



LovesYSL said:


> That's from Alison Jackson's book Kate and Wills Up The Aisle- she photographs celeb lookalikes and she did a whole book of Will and kate.


 
Ah, that explains it! Now I want to see more of her photos. 

And Seychelles for the honeymoon! I saw photographs of the place. What a beautiful location!


----------



## LovesYSL

kaitydid said:


> Haha, right? I actually thought for a moment that it was a real photo. But then I saw "Kate" and instantly knew that it couldn't be the real Kate!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that explains it! Now I want to see more of her photos.
> 
> And Seychelles for the honeymoon! I saw photographs of the place. What a beautiful location!



I actually have some more photos from the book on my blog if you're interested. 

I think it's romantic they chose Seychelles. I remember paparazzi shots of Kate in the airport there in the summer of 2007 when she was meeting up with him as they got back together. Supposedly that was the trip they made their marriage pact and William told island staff it was the best vacation of his life. How romantic to come full circle and go back there now that they're married.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## kaitydid

LovesYSL said:


> I actually have some more photos from the book on my blog if you're interested.
> 
> I think it's romantic they chose Seychelles. I remember paparazzi shots of Kate in the airport there in the summer of 2007 when she was meeting up with him as they got back together. Supposedly that was the trip they made their marriage pact and William told island staff it was the best vacation of his life. How romantic to come full circle and go back there now that they're married.


 
I'll have to take a look, thanks! 

That _is_ romantic! And for William to say that that vacation was the best one of his life? How sweet!


----------



## Miss Kris

Has anyone seen this yet??  Pretty funny!  It's photoshopped I think but still worth sharing!


----------



## angelnyc89

OMG!!! Thats so cute, it probably is soo photoshoped! (I believe the stepsisters were wearing green & purple lol)


----------



## minababe

I found an old pic of kate in bikini.


----------



## Miss Kris

minababe said:


> I found an old pic of kate in bikini.



I totally didn't expect her to have that kind of figure!  She seems so skinny!  I officially have a girl crush


----------



## coachariffic

Miss Kris said:


> I totally didn't expect her to have that kind of figure!  She seems so skinny!  I officially have a girl crush



I think she's skinnier now because of the wedding stress and what not but she has a great body in that pic.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

minababe said:


> I found an old pic of kate in bikini.



She looks so much better in this picture! I hope she puts some weight back on after everything settles down.


----------



## princissa77

They in Dusseldorf now.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

base on the article im reading, Kate's dress was a copy of princess Isabella Orsini's dress from 2 years ago

source:kenh14


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ I wouldn't say _copy_... just of similar style!
The lace on Catherine's dress is exquisite!


----------



## pixiesparkle

i_love_yorkie said:


> base on the article im reading, Kate's dress was a copy of princess Isabella Orsini's dress from 2 years ago
> 
> source:kenh14


o wow..they're really similar!! although it seems the embroidery details on Kate's dress is more sophisticated and skillful..I guess her dress got more attention because it was the most anticipated royal wedding and also broadcasted live

http://www.hindustantimes.com/Is-Kate-s-royal-wedding-dress-a-rip-off/Article1-696668.aspx


----------



## i_love_yorkie

yeah, of course they have to change the lace...but still , too close


----------



## 918Lux

Hmmm I think they have similar necklines, but I wouldn't call it a copy...that would be like saying all strapless dresses are copies of one another.  I definitely prefer Kates dress out of the two.


----------



## minababe

I saw the pics too and I find it ridiculous.
they are totally different two me. kate's dress was perfection. the best I've ever seen. if you want a wedding dress with a top like that of course it looks similiar.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

i_love_yorkie said:


> base on the article im reading, Kate's dress was a copy of princess Isabella Orsini's dress from 2 years ago
> 
> source:kenh14


 

I saw that too with comments that it's not so much Kate dress being a copy of Isabella's, but both being inspired by Grace Kelly's dress, which I agree with.


----------



## kaitydid

Diane d'Poitier said:


> I saw that too with comments that it's not so much Kate dress being a copy of Isabella's, but both being inspired by Grace Kelly's dress, which I agree with.


 
I agree. When I saw Kate's dress, I thought she must have been inspired by Grace Kelly's dress. Seeing Isabella's dress, I would say she was inspired by Grace Kelly too.

I wouldn't say Kate copied from Isabella. To me, their dresses look different. Similar necklines, sure, but different dresses. I like Kate's dress a whole lot more than Isabella's anyway, to be honest.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

IMO Isabella's dress looks cheap.


----------



## exotikittenx

The dresses are different enough.  If you scan all the wedding dresses throughout history, you are bound to find ones that look similar.  The bride should be able to wear whatever she wants without fear that people will accuse her of copying someone else's dress.  It's not like it was the exact same dress.  I'm sure my dress will look like someone else's, but probably wouldn't have even known, and would just choose it because I loved it and it looked flattering on.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

^ Exactly. A wedding dress is a wedding dress. Someone has worn a very similar style or the exactly same dress as yours. It happens because the basic wedding dress concept is the same in terms of colour, styling ect.


----------



## chantal1922

Diane d'Poitier said:


> I saw that too with comments that it's not so much Kate dress being a copy of Isabella's, but both being inspired by Grace Kelly's dress, which I agree with.





exotikittenx said:


> The dresses are different enough.  If you scan all the wedding dresses throughout history, you are bound to find ones that look similar.  The bride should be able to wear whatever she wants without fear that people will accuse her of copying someone else's dress.  It's not like it was the exact same dress.  I'm sure my dress will look like someone else's, but probably wouldn't have even known, and would just choose it because I loved it and it looked flattering on.


ita


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^cosigned


----------



## viciel

Does Kate look older than her age to anyone else here? She looks older than 29 to me from the pics I've seen....


----------



## Laurie8504

^I don't think so, personally.  I think there may be a lot of different cultural opinions coming into play though, because it seems some people feel that she does, while others don't.  I do think Pippa looks older, I attribute that to her tan.


----------



## Miss Kris

Laurie8504 said:


> ^I don't think so, personally.  I think there may be a lot of different cultural opinions coming into play though, because it seems some people feel that she does, while others don't.  I do think Pippa looks older, I attribute that to her tan.



Agree!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chriseve said:


> Does Kate look older than her age to anyone else here? She looks older than 29 to me from the pics I've seen....



We've talked about this before on the Middleton threads. Yes, I think she looks older than 29. Pippa, her sister, looks even older than Kate, and is actually two years younger.


----------



## viciel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> We've talked about this before on the Middleton threads. Yes, I think she looks older than 29. Pippa, her sister, looks even older than Kate, and is actually two years younger.



I wonder if it's the makeup...


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think sometimes she looks older, other times not. I think the more casual and makeup free she is, the younger she looks.

But then again, what does 29 look like? I'm 29, and I have no objective way of telling whether I look younger or older than she does. I can only guess that most people would say I look younger, but that's because I have a significantly rounder face than Kate. Even still, I might not. All depends on who you ask.


----------



## Avril

^^ Exactly, what does "29" look like?  I think Kate looks young and fresh, not a "number".


----------



## ByeKitty

Avril said:


> ^^ Exactly, what does "29" look like?  I think Kate looks young and fresh, not a "number".


----------



## exotikittenx

Kate and Pippa are attractive girls, in UNBELIEVABLE shape with great bodies, beautiful, wear cute outfits... and yet people still say they don't look 29 or whatever they are.  I am also curious as to what "29" looks like.  Why should she have to feel bad about herself?  She looks great.  Good grief LOL she didn't sign up to be the spokesperson for 29 years olds.  I would also say my appearance might be in a similar age-range to her and I'm the same age.  So should I feel bad about how I look?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't really put a number to her age, but when I think of women in their late twenties and early thirties I picture someone a lot younger looking than her. It's not to say she looks bad, just if I saw her on the street and I didn't know who she was and I started chatting to her, I would be shocked to find out she was that young. Just an observation a lot of us have made, not that it matters how old we think she looks. She's 29 and she looks the way she looks.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chriseve said:


> I wonder if it's the makeup...



I think that could definitely be a part of it. I think their skin also plays a big factor. As well as their bodies, and their style. It's most likely a joint effort.


----------



## Addictista

exotikittenx said:


> Kate and Pippa are attractive girls, in UNBELIEVABLE shape with great bodies, beautiful, wear cute outfits... and yet people still say they don't look 29 or whatever they are.  I am also curious as to what "29" looks like.  Why should she have to feel bad about herself?  She looks great.  Good grief LOL she didn't sign up to be the spokesperson for 29 years olds.  I would also say my appearance might be in a similar age-range to her and I'm the same age.  So should I feel bad about how I look?



Exactly!  Maybe Kate is reading older to some people because she is demure and low-key.  She is not running around in shorts and Uggs like a Hollywood starlet.  I find her look and demeanor refreshing.  Both Kate and Pippa look fresh-faced, fit, and happy to me.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

Addictista said:


> Exactly! Maybe Kate is reading older to some people because she is demure and low-key. She is not running around in shorts and Uggs like a Hollywood starlet. I find her look and demeanor refreshing. Both Kate and Pippa look fresh-faced, fit, and happy to me.


 
agreed!  i think the conservative styles play a big part in pippa and kate reading as "older"


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

hfxshopgirl said:


> agreed! i think the conservative styles play a big part in pippa and kate reading as "older"


 
^ I think how they dress is a big part of it. I love their clothing because I dress in a very similar style and always have, and I'm younger then both of them.


----------



## exotikittenx

Yes; I like their ladylike, classy styles.  

It seems like these days, everyone is dressing like teenagers, even people who are middle-aged.  No line is drawn anymore.  No wonder Kate and Pippa are confusing people lol.  I agree it's refreshing to see them dressed that way.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^LOL, exactly. Thank you, Real Housewives of whereverthef*ck 

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for dressing however one wants, no judgment.. BUT, to have the _expectation_ become dressing a certain way to "hold onto youth".. that's ridiculous. Same with the reverse, although dressing older hardly ever happens lol.


----------



## queennadine

I love Kate and think she's adorable...but there's something about Pippa that I'm not crazy about.

I love their style and how they both dress, Pippa just comes off as a little arrogant, IMO. And she does look years older than Kate.


----------



## Artica

exotikittenx said:


> Yes; I like their ladylike, classy styles.
> 
> It seems like these days, everyone is dressing like teenagers, even people who are middle-aged. No line is drawn anymore. No wonder Kate and Pippa are confusing people lol. I agree it's refreshing to see them dressed that way.


 
Couldn't agree more. They dress very classy and a bit conservative, especially Kate. That's just their style and it suits them. There is nothing sadder than mutton dressed as lamb.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ :true:


----------



## Sabine

I heard people say you have to choose between your face and ass. I think because Kate is so skinny her face looks a little more mature. I love the way she dresses! Always classy


----------



## Jahpson

exotikittenx said:


> Yes; I like their ladylike, classy styles.
> 
> It seems like these days, everyone is dressing like teenagers, even people who are middle-aged.  No line is drawn anymore.  No wonder Kate and Pippa are confusing people lol.  I agree it's refreshing to see them dressed that way.




exactly! If I see another celeb [or regular person for that matter] with a 3 foot long weave, body con dress or even Louboutins...I will scream!


----------



## pmburk

exotikittenx said:


> yes; i like their ladylike, classy styles.
> 
> It seems like these days, everyone is dressing like teenagers, even people who are middle-aged. No line is drawn anymore. No wonder kate and pippa are confusing people lol. I agree it's refreshing to see them dressed that way.


 
ITA. Nice to finally see someone in the public eye shunning the current "hoochie fashion" trend.


----------



## exotikittenx

LOL @ mutton dressed as a lamb


----------



## Brina

*Royal couple may not be able to conceive*



> Kate&#8217;s new mother-in-law Camilla has been telling friends the royal bride has fertility problems which may prevent her from getting pregnant &#8212; according to sources.
> 
> If the claims are true, the newlyweds are facing up to the fact that they may never produce an heir to the British throne!
> 
> &#8220;Health complications from Kate&#8216;s adolescence raised red flags that may have an impact on her ability to conceive,&#8221; sources close to Camilla have told In In Touch Magazine.
> 
> The consequences would be devastating for the British monarchy. Both William, 28, and his father Prince Charles were born soon after their parents married, and the royal couple are under intense pressure to produce an heir soon.
> 
> Royal biographer Andrew Morton tells In Touch, &#8220;If Kate is not pregnant within the next nine months, she&#8217;ll be defying 200 years of British tradition.&#8221;
> 
> The last reining monarch to die without producing a legitimate heir was Will&#8217;s great-great-great-great-great uncle King William IV, more than 170 years ago!
> 
> If William does indeed die heir-less, the throne would defer to the eldest of his younger brother Harry.
> 
> Unlike most couples, adoption isn&#8217;t an option for William and Kate, 29 &#8212; only a biological child can be heir to the throne.
> 
> But sources tell In Touch the Duke and Duchess chose to ignore Kate&#8217;s medical problems for a marriage &#8220;based on love.&#8221;



source: hollybaby


----------



## ILoveMyBug

That sounds very dubious to me....


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Umm I don't think Kate would tell Camilla that she has fertility problems and I don't think Camilla would tell "friends" either.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

^ I doubt that article has any truth to it. There are always "sources" who seem to have the "inside scoop"


----------



## BionicNY

Anyone know where I can get any of the clutches Kate was seen with?


----------



## queennadine

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Umm I don't think Kate would tell Camilla that she has fertility problems and I don't think Camilla would tell "friends" either.



Right and right again. This 'story' is exactly that: a story.


----------



## mlbags

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Umm I don't think Kate would tell Camilla that she has fertility problems and I don't think Camilla would tell "friends" either.


 
Exactly my sentiments!
Much as I don't think very much of Camilla, I'd never believe for a second she would stoop so lowly.  Never.


----------



## exotikittenx

Um... why would that be made public knowledge?  I don't buy it, either.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I don't buy it either, but if it is true, it's sad, but it goes far to show that their marriage really is based simply on how they feel about one another.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Even if it was true, it's not 1510 and William is not Henry VIII. The monarchy will not come crashing down if they don't have kids.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^very true


----------



## CobaltBlu

good grief. The poor girl's ovaries have hardly been on the job a month and they are already under scrutiny. 

I doubt Camilla would spill the beans like that. If there were any beans to even spill.
And, they still could adopt, their child would just not be heir to the throne. 

I wish them a happy life, they are going to need all the good wishes we can send them.

And, if this were true, can you imagine how Kate would feel reading such a thing, its shamefull!! MESS!!!


----------



## Artica

Brina said:


> *Royal couple may not be able to conceive*
> 
> 
> 
> source: hollybaby


 
I think that story is BS. It's quiet on the Wills and Kate front, so the papers needs to make up stories. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Kate was given a medical exam well before the engagement to test her fertility. That is after all a huge part of her job as future queen. She needs to provide an heir. Not a very modern concept, but neither is the Monarchy.


----------



## serene

I would actually believe camilla telling all kinds of stories to her friends about kate. I think she doesn't like kate that much 
She might have had problems from the engagement to the wedding since she had a lot of stress and loosing weight her body is naturally trying to survive having no periods.
If this really IS true.. poor chelsy  she would have even bigger problems with harry and a possible marriage.

I remember reading somewhere these old old prophecies, and that they have come true (even the 9/11 attack) and one of them said something about "the ruling" or "princes" and that _the oblious one does not get to rule and the brother will be the king_ etc etc. can't remember how it was, but there was some writings that it could mean william&harry and that something will happen to william and harry will be the king after all. Could it be this one that changes everything?


----------



## forchanel

Apparently they are back from their honeymoon!  I want new pics of them!


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^Me too!


----------



## Avril

^ Me three!!


----------



## Laurie8504

serene said:


> *I would actually believe camilla telling all kinds of stories to her friends about kate. I think she doesn't like kate that much *
> She might have had problems from the engagement to the wedding since she had a lot of stress and loosing weight her body is naturally trying to survive having no periods.
> If this really IS true.. poor chelsy  she would have even bigger problems with harry and a possible marriage.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere these old old prophecies, and that they have come true (even the 9/11 attack) and one of them said something about "the ruling" or "princes" and that _the oblious one does not get to rule and the brother will be the king_ etc etc. can't remember how it was, but there was some writings that it could mean william&harry and that something will happen to william and harry will be the king after all. Could it be this one that changes everything?



What reason do you have to think that?  I've seen pictures of them dining together, and read reports that they actually get on quite well.  They both speak highly of each other...why wouldn't Camilla like her?

Also, I don't understand the second part of this post?  Where was this information from?


----------



## serene

Laurie8504 said:


> What reason do you have to think that?  I've seen pictures of them dining together, and read reports that they actually get on quite well.  They both speak highly of each other...why wouldn't Camilla like her?



Well my thoughts are based on what I've read on the internet. They could be just hoax all the stories, but didn't kate and camilla have some sort of fight/argument before the wedding, when camilla wanted to boss kate around what she should wear etc. and she wanted to alter the quest list to the church so all her friends would fit caring nothing about kate's wishes.
And also when william wants kate to be called a princess and camilla is not even called it  not to mention things I read that camilla doesn't like the fact that everyone says kate is the first commoner future queen, when camilla says she's that one! I don't think she would like if william and kate would be the next ones to rule if elizabeth skips camilla&charles.



Laurie8504 said:


> Also, I don't understand the second part of this post?  Where was this information from?



I've seen these documentaries, and some of them talked about what mayas, einstein and other those genious men calculated in the past that when will the world end, and all kinds of bad happenings that will happen. One of those things was about the second world war and it described pretty well what hitler did.
Can't remember much though about those documentaries but I'm sure it's all on the internet. But it doesn't help that I can't remember much about it so difficult to try google


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm pretty sure the tabloids just made that up.


----------



## Laurie8504

serene said:


> Well my thoughts are based on what I've read on the internet. They could be just hoax all the stories, but didn't kate and camilla have some sort of fight/argument before the wedding, when camilla wanted to boss kate around what she should wear etc. and she wanted to alter the quest list to the church so all her friends would fit caring nothing about kate's wishes.
> And also when william wants kate to be called a princess and camilla is not even called it  not to mention things I read that camilla doesn't like the fact that everyone says kate is the first commoner future queen, when camilla says she's that one! I don't think she would like if william and kate would be the next ones to rule if elizabeth skips camilla&charles.
> 
> I've seen these documentaries, and some of them talked about what mayas, einstein and other those genious men calculated in the past that when will the world end, and all kinds of bad happenings that will happen. One of those things was about the second world war and it described pretty well what hitler did.
> Can't remember much though about those documentaries but I'm sure it's all on the internet. But it doesn't help that I can't remember much about it so difficult to try google



I'm gonna go with hoax, that just comes across as tabloid fodder...Camilla chose not to be a "princess" because she didn't want to be seen as trying to replace Diana.  If she was such a drama-queen, she wouldn't have been keeping such a low profile all these years, and I really don't think she cares to "rule".  Not that I know her personally of course, just by observing how she conducts herself.

Were those documentaries produced after the second world war by chance...?
Even if there is some truth to the king prediction, there are so many other monarchies it could refer to.


----------



## serene

Laurie8504 said:


> Were those documentaries produced after the second world war by chance...?
> Even if there is some truth to the king prediction, there are so many other monarchies it could refer to.



yeah after the war, pretty new stuff 

But! Maybe she has been keeping a low profile because there haven't been any competition - now that kate it present all the situations, camilla might feel left out and everything is about kate now.


Or then I just want too badly some drama ;D but you can't deny that camilla would have all the right ingredients to be the _bad step-mother-in-law_


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Laurie8504 said:


> I'm gonna go with hoax, that just comes across as tabloid fodder...Camilla chose not to be a "princess" because she didn't want to be seen as trying to replace Diana. If she was such a drama-queen, she wouldn't have been keeping such a low profile all these years, and I really don't think she cares to "rule". Not that I know her personally of course, just by observing how she conducts herself.
> 
> Were those documentaries produced after the second world war by chance...?
> Even if there is some truth to the king prediction, there are so many other monarchies it could refer to.



Camilla was not allowed to have the title of princess, it was not a choice. Despite the fact that Diana was stripped of her title by the palace, both boys have been quite vocal that once William becomes King, he will officially reinstate Diana's official title as "Princess of Wales"


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

serene said:


> yeah after the war, pretty new stuff
> 
> But! Maybe she has been keeping a low profile because there haven't been any competition - now that kate it present all the situations, camilla might feel left out and everything is about kate now.
> 
> 
> Or then I just want too badly some drama ;D but you can't deny that camilla would have all the right ingredients to be the _bad step-mother-in-law_


 
I think Camilla has kept a low profile for alot of reasons. Many people didn't like her because she was seen in the "other woman" in Charles marriage to Diana. Many polls were taken in England sometime ago and the polls showed alot of people didn't like her, nor did they want her to "rule" along side Charles


----------



## MichelleAntonia

I think the dislike of Camilla is pretty ridiculous. Charles & Diana's marriage was completely arranged, neither of them were happy. It's not like Diana wasn't with other men while Charles was with Camilla. And besides, he wanted to marry Camilla to begin with. I really don't think there was any wrong doing by Charles, Camilla or Diana. I'm pretty sure they all new the marriage was a sham and probably even had an agreement between the two of them to go about how each were most happy doing. The problem comes in that it's difficult for the kids. And that's no one's fault, that's just truly unfortunate that the boys lacked parents who were happy together.  

The issues came in when this stuff went public, and this flawless "image" of the royals was tarnished. I don't think anyone holds the blame, or should, for that whole situation.

So yeah, I think this hate of Camilla is based on this completely fake, fantasy image of Charles and Di that never existed to begin with. People want to blame someone for their demise, which is ridiculous. They were doomed to begin with. And besides... Camilla had to suffer herself. Imagine the man you love being forced to be married off to someone else, especially when he doesn't love that woman and she doesn't love him. All three were victims of a power greater than them messing with their lives, imo.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think the dislike of Camilla is pretty ridiculous. Charles & Diana's marriage was completely arranged, neither of them were happy. It's not like Diana wasn't with other men while Charles was with Camilla. And besides, he wanted to marry Camilla to begin with. I really don't think there was any wrong doing by Charles, Camilla or Diana. I'm pretty sure they all new the marriage was a sham and probably even had an agreement between the two of them to go about how each were most happy doing. The problem comes in that it's difficult for the kids. And that's no one's fault, that's just truly unfortunate that the boys lacked parents who were happy together.
> 
> The issues came in when this stuff went public, and this flawless "image" of the royals was tarnished. *I don't think anyone holds the blame, or should, for that whole situation.*



Agree with the bolded.


----------



## br00kelynx

Sorry if this has been discussed, but why was Diana Princess of Wales, and William is Prince of Cambridge or whatever he is.. I don't get the titles.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

br00kelynx said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but why was Diana Princess of Wales, and William is Prince of Cambridge or whatever he is.. I don't get the titles.


 
^ Charles is the Prince of Wales, so William couldn't share the official title his father has.


----------



## ms piggy

br00kelynx said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but why was Diana Princess of Wales, and William is Prince of Cambridge or whatever he is.. I don't get the titles.



Lady Diana Spencer was married to Charles, HRH The Prince of Wales and hence was styled Diana, HRH The Princess of Wales. Officially she was never Princess Diana as she was not born a princess nor was styled as one by the monarch. Notwithstanding, she was popularly called Princess Diana by the media and the public. After the divorce, Diana lost the HRH and ceased to be the Princess of Wales. 

William Arthur Philip Louis is born HRH Prince William of Wales. As customary tradition has it that all royal men received a title on the occasion of their wedding, Prince William became HRH Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, Earl of Strathearn and Baron of Carrickfergus. Hence, his wife, the former Catherine Elizabeth Middleton became HRH Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, Countess of Strathearn and Baroness of Carrickfergus.


----------



## queennadine

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think the dislike of Camilla is pretty ridiculous. Charles & Diana's marriage was completely arranged, neither of them were happy. It's not like Diana wasn't with other men while Charles was with Camilla. And besides, he wanted to marry Camilla to begin with. I really don't think there was any wrong doing by Charles, Camilla or Diana. I'm pretty sure they all new the marriage was a sham and probably even had an agreement between the two of them to go about how each were most happy doing. The problem comes in that it's difficult for the kids. And that's no one's fault, that's just truly unfortunate that the boys lacked parents who were happy together.
> 
> The issues came in when this stuff went public, and this flawless "image" of the royals was tarnished. I don't think anyone holds the blame, or should, for that whole situation.
> 
> So yeah, I think this hate of Camilla is based on this completely fake, fantasy image of Charles and Di that never existed to begin with. People want to blame someone for their demise, which is ridiculous. They were doomed to begin with. And besides... Camilla had to suffer herself. Imagine the man you love being forced to be married off to someone else, especially when he doesn't love that woman and she doesn't love him. All three were victims of a power greater than them messing with their lives, imo.



I agree with this 100%. I don't understand where the Camilla-hate comes from. At all.


----------



## Addictista

serene said:


> I remember reading somewhere these old old prophecies, and that they have come true (even the 9/11 attack) and one of them said something about "the ruling" or "princes" and that _the oblious one does not get to rule and the brother will be the king_ etc etc. can't remember how it was, but there was some writings that it could mean william&harry and that something will happen to william and harry will be the king after all. Could it be this one that changes everything?





serene said:


> I've seen these documentaries, and some of them talked about what mayas, einstein and other those genious men calculated in the past that when will the world end, and all kinds of bad happenings that will happen. One of those things was about the second world war and it described pretty well what hitler did.
> Can't remember much though about those documentaries but I'm sure it's all on the internet. But it doesn't help that I can't remember much about it so difficult to try google



It sounds like you are referring to the prophecies of Nostradamus.  His prophecies are very vague and open to interpretation - like most psychic prophecies seem to be. They do make for interesting documentaries, though!


----------



## serene

Addictista said:


> It sounds like you are referring to the prophecies of Nostradamus.  His prophecies are very vague and open to interpretation - like most psychic prophecies seem to be. They do make for interesting documentaries, though!



right that was it! thank you!  I love documentaries so I start to get confused which was which


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

serene said:


> And also when william wants kate to be called a princess and camilla is not even called it  not to mention things I read that camilla doesn't like the fact that everyone says kate is the first commoner future queen, when camilla says she's that one! I don't think she would like if william and kate would be the next ones to rule if elizabeth skips camilla&charles.


 
The Queen actually can't decide to skip Charles and pass the throne to William. It would take an Act of Parliment to change the line of succession, or Charles would have to renounce his right to succeed or do one of the things that gets you kicked out, like marrying a Catholic.


----------



## queennadine

Diane d'Poitier said:


> The Queen actually can't decide to skip Charles and pass the throne to William. It would take an Act of Parliment to change the line of succession, or Charles would have to renounce his right to succeed or do *one of the things that gets you kicked out, like marrying a Catholic.*



Really? Holy cannoli! I didn't know that!


----------



## candy2100

br00kelynx said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed, but why was Diana Princess of Wales, and William is Prince of Cambridge or whatever he is.. I don't get the titles.


 
Prince of Wales is the title held by the next in line to the throne, which is currently Prince Charles. I believe that when Charles becomes king then Wiliam would become the Prince of Wales.  

When Camilla married Prince Charles she became the Princess of Wales (as Diana had been), but she did not press using the title it as there was concern that there would be too much public outcry against it.  

 So because Camilla goes by a Duchess title, Kate must be treated the same because it would be seen as a slight and breach of precedence to give her a "better" title than Camilla who outranks Kate.


----------



## candy2100

It's carefully worded on the British Monarchy website, emphasis added:

Born Camilla Rosemary Shand, after her marriage to The Prince of Wales, Her Royal Highness _*chose to use*_ the title The Duchess of Cornwall.


----------



## Nat

This is all very interesting, you learn something new everyday. Thanks for explaining!


----------



## pollinilove

so what do people call her duchess or countess or baroness ? i like baroness the best thats what i would want people to call me 


ms piggy said:


> Lady Diana Spencer was married to Charles, HRH The Prince of Wales and hence was styled Diana, HRH The Princess of Wales. Officially she was never Princess Diana as she was not born a princess nor was styled as one by the monarch. Notwithstanding, she was popularly called Princess Diana by the media and the public. After the divorce, Diana lost the HRH and ceased to be the Princess of Wales.
> 
> William Arthur Philip Louis is born HRH Prince William of Wales. As customary tradition has it that all royal men received a title on the occasion of their wedding, Prince William became HRH Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, Earl of Strathearn and Baron of Carrickfergus. Hence, his wife, the former Catherine Elizabeth Middleton became HRH Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, Countess of Strathearn and Baroness of Carrickfergus.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Duchess first since that's the highest ranked title of the three.


----------



## caitlin1214

MichelleAntonia said:


> I think the dislike of Camilla is pretty ridiculous. Charles & Diana's marriage was completely arranged, neither of them were happy. It's not like Diana wasn't with other men while Charles was with Camilla. And besides, he wanted to marry Camilla to begin with. I really don't think there was any wrong doing by Charles, Camilla or Diana. I'm pretty sure they all new the marriage was a sham and probably even had an agreement between the two of them to go about how each were most happy doing. The problem comes in that it's difficult for the kids. And that's no one's fault, that's just truly unfortunate that the boys lacked parents who were happy together.
> 
> The issues came in when this stuff went public, and this flawless "image" of the royals was tarnished. I don't think anyone holds the blame, or should, for that whole situation.
> 
> So yeah, I think this hate of Camilla is based on this completely fake, fantasy image of Charles and Di that never existed to begin with. People want to blame someone for their demise, which is ridiculous. They were doomed to begin with. And besides... Camilla had to suffer herself. Imagine the man you love being forced to be married off to someone else, especially when he doesn't love that woman and she doesn't love him. All three were victims of a power greater than them messing with their lives, imo.



I agree. I also think Charles waited a respectable amount of time after Diana's death to even be seen in public with Camilla, let alone marry her. 


And if you remember, he was the one who overruled palace protocol experts (and the Queen) who argued that as Diana, Princess of Wales, was no longer a member of the Royal Family, the responsibility for her funeral arrangements belonged to her blood relatives, the Spencers. Charles, against advice, flew to Paris along with Diana's sisters to accompany his ex-wife's body home and insisted that she be given a formal royal funeral; a new category of formal funeral was specially created for her.


----------



## oonik

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Duchess first since that's the highest ranked title of the three.



Is there like a family tree like structure I can look to see what title is higher than another ? Love reading stuff like this..


----------



## mlbags

caitlin1214 said:


> I agree. I also think Charles waited a respectable amount of time after Diana's death to even be seen in public with Camilla, let alone marry her.
> 
> 
> And if you remember, *he was the one who overruled palace protocol* experts (and the Queen) who argued that as Diana, Princess of Wales, was no longer a member of the Royal Family, the responsibility for her funeral arrangements belonged to her blood relatives, the Spencers. Charles, against advice, flew to Paris along with Diana's sisters to accompany his ex-wife's body home and insisted *that she be given a formal royal funeral*; a new category of formal funeral was specially created for her.


 
Oh yes, I totally overlooked and forgot this.
OK, Charles is now my friend, again.


----------



## doreenjoy

oonik said:


> Is there like a family tree like structure I can look to see what title is higher than another ? Love reading stuff like this..


 

More than you ever wanted to know:

http://chinet.com/~laura/html/titles02.html


----------



## Nat

The Prince and the President: William greets ***** and Michelle at the Palace
as tanned Kate takes to Royal duties like a natural 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-beginning-day-state-visit.html#ixzz1NH92rdCf


----------



## DC-Cutie

love it!!  Everybody looks great.  Cathernie's dress is beautiful.


----------



## chantal1922

Everyone looks nice! Love Kate's dress!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I  the First Lady's dress and pink bolero!! Kate looks gorgeous as well but still too skinny..plus the eyeliner is a little too heavy


----------



## ms piggy

Kate looks good but she needs to fill out the dress a little more. Way too skinny.


----------



## kroquet

They all look wonderful.   Love the dresses and Michelle's shoes.


----------



## queennadine

LOVE Kate's dress!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

A bit thin. But looking good.


----------



## Coco Belle

I'm sure these first months will be a sharp learning curve with a lot to get used to. Just on the level of number of engagements/workload. I'm not surprised she's lost weight; the same thing happens to me when I'm very busy.

I was hoping should would have put on a few pounds while on honeymoon though  I am a little bit worried about her.

Doesn't she look gorgeous with a tan though.


----------



## gsmom

She does look gorgeous..........though I think it sets a terrible example as far as deterring sun exposure and potential dangers.


----------



## caitlin1214

mlbags said:


> Oh yes, I totally overlooked and forgot this.
> OK, Charles is now my friend, again.



And not that you need further convincing, but . . . .


When Diana was alive, he didn't seem to be very 'hands on' as a father. I don't know if it was royal protocol or if he wasn't used to that growing up. 

After she died, he seemed to make it a point of being a lot more involved in his sons' lives. It was like he recognized how much they needed that. 

And he seemed to take steps to make sure neither of his sons were hounded by the press.


----------



## taydev

They all look great but I am so INLOVE with the Duchess dress!


----------



## PrincessShan

She is totally stunning. I like FLOTUS's dress, but not the bolero


----------



## LovesYSL

I think Kate looked amazing today! I wish I could see her necklace more clearly.


----------



## poopsie

Kate looks great from head to toe! 

I wish I could say the same for the First Lady. She has an amazing body and is so attractive, I just don't understand her 'fashion' choices at times.


----------



## exotikittenx

Everyone looks great.  I especially love Kate's dress and necklace.  She looks beautiful.


----------



## Ejm1059

I thought Michelle's outfit was great


----------



## kirsten

Ejm1059 said:


> I thought Michelle's outfit was great



Me too!


----------



## Contessa

Kate looks horribly thin- no shape whatsoever. And she looks more like a secretary than a Duchess. I really like her, but if she doesn't begin eating properly, she won't last long.

The First Lady looks like she's wearing wallpaper. I don't know who chose that dress, but it looks ridiculous in my opinion. (and i realize I may be in the minority here).


----------



## Megadane

I love the Reiss sheath dress Kate wore...stunning!


----------



## gelbergirl

Ejm1059 said:


> I thought Michelle's outfit was great



I liked it.
And the Queen looks good too!  Always appropriate.


----------



## oonik

I like Kate's outfit tho I do find it a tad plain.


----------



## oonik

doreenjoy said:


> More than you ever wanted to know:
> 
> http://chinet.com/~laura/html/titles02.html



thanks *doreenjoy *! i'll have to read it at home tho. my office blocks it as "profanity"


----------



## taydev

I love FLO's dress, which would actually be much more stunning without the shrug IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate's dress is nice, but it doesn't flatter her. She doesn't fill it out properly. I like Michelle's dress. Looks good on her too.


----------



## Anton

Kate, please eat a cheeseburger, ease up on the eyeliner, and pull back your hair (or at least 1/2 up) you have a lovely shiny mane, however it's unlady like to keep playing with it!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

If hope she gains some weight before getting pregnant!



Anton said:


> Kate, please eat a cheeseburger, ease up on the eyeliner, and pull back your hair (or at least 1/2 up) you have a lovely shiny mane, however it's unlady like to keep playing with it!



Agreed! Maybe even 2 cheeseburgers!
I heard the eyeliner is tattooed on though, can't do much about that!


----------



## angelnyc89

Everybody looks greats, I like Kate's dress she looks great.


----------



## maggie7

Maybe it's time to ease up scrutinising this girl's body, let her get a breather...

I don't even want to imagine the pressure of that wedding day and knowing that this sort of attention will follow her always...Christ, it's enough to stop eating hamburgers forever...I think she looks stunning, she's a naturally slim girl and thin is always going to look better in the sort of outfits she will have to wear (not much cleavage showing and so on..)

I love Michelle *****, but no fan of her wardrobe..and she looks on the heavy side to me, would look so much better if she lost those wide hips..stodgy-looking figure..she's so tall, she would look amazing if she lost some weight...
(yes, here I go, LOL, ok, let Michelle get a breather as well)


----------



## poopsie

maggie7 said:


> Maybe it's time to ease up scrutinising this girl's body, let her get a breather...
> 
> I don't even want to imagine the pressure of that wedding day and knowing that this sort of attention will follow her always...Christ, it's enough to stop eating hamburgers forever...I think she looks stunning, she's a naturally slim girl and thin is always going to look better in the sort of outfits she will have to wear (not much cleavage showing and so on..)
> 
> *I love Michelle *****, but no fan of her wardrobe*..and she looks on the heavy side to me, would look so much better if she lost those wide hips..stodgy-looking figure..she's so tall, she would look amazing if she lost some weight...
> (yes, here I go, LOL, ok, let Michelle get a breather as well)




exactly. 
From the Inauguration on I have cringed at many of her wardrobe choices. IMO she has a wonderful, fit figure for a _woman_ as opposed to a 20-something girl. Her clothing just doesn't accentuate her good features.


----------



## DiorDeVille

maggie7 said:


> love Michelle *****, but no fan of her wardrobe..and she looks on the heavy side to me, would look so much better if she lost those wide hips..stodgy-looking figure..she's so tall, she would look amazing if she lost some weight...
> (yes, here I go, LOL, ok, let Michelle get a breather as well)



Whew! I thought it was just me. She is a stunning woman and could be so incredibly striking.  I wish she would stop dressing as if she were a recent college grad attending her local board meeting of whatever.  Gap, Keds, etc. - it's just not appropriate for so many things, especially for a woman of her age and accomplishments and public presence.  Accessible brands can be made to look appropriate - Kate in Zara, for example - but even most professionally accomplished women of Michelle's age I know on the no-name local level dress in more appropriate items and brands.    She's so lovely - it's just frustrating to watch.  I don't know whether it comes across as clueless or just disrespectful of the kinds of company that's she's keeping at this point in her life.  I try to err on the side of the former, but as the years go on with no change .... 

And on topic, Kate looks amazing! I think she's going to take to this like a duck to water - I have a feeling she's been hoping to be in the position for years and is more than ready.  I think she'll do very very well.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

^I think Michelle's style is SOOOO hit or miss. She can swing from an awesome outfit to a looking like she belongs twirling around in a jewelry box lol. She's got a GREAT, fit body. I just think they try to dress her too conservatively/traditionally too often and miss the mark. 

Somehow, when Kate dresses conservatively, it's better. I don't think she's as afraid of looking "sexy", as sexy as the conservative look can get, that is. I suppose because she's younger and she's not the First Lady. But STILL!


----------



## DC-Cutie

DiorDeVille said:


> Whew! I thought it was just me. She is a stunning woman and could be so incredibly striking.  I wish she would stop dressing as if she were a recent college grad attending her local board meeting of whatever.  Gap, Keds, etc. - it's just not appropriate for so many things, especially for a woman of her age and accomplishments and public presence.  Accessible brands can be made to look appropriate - Kate in Zara, for example - but even most professionally accomplished women of Michelle's age I know on the no-name local level dress in more appropriate items and brands.    She's so lovely - it's just frustrating to watch.  I don't know whether it comes across as clueless or just disrespectful of the kinds of company that's she's keeping at this point in her life.  I try to err on the side of the former, but as the years go on with no change ....
> 
> And on topic, Kate looks amazing! I think she's going to take to this like a duck to water - I have a feeling she's been hoping to be in the position for years and is more than ready.  I think she'll do very very well.



you're speaking as if FLOTUS wears Keds to State Dinners or some other formal engagements.  She dresses according to the occasion - like meeting with kids or working in the garden.  I've never seen her inappropriately dressed.

Now I have questioned some of her selections, but for the most part she's done pretty darn good.  The 'formers' have all been pretty damn boring, IMO..

Kate's dress sold out shortly after it was announced that she was wearing Reiss!  But, mine is on the way.  I was able to get my cousin to pick one up for me from Reiss!!!


----------



## doreenjoy

oonik said:


> thanks *doreenjoy *! i'll have to read it at home tho. my office blocks it as "profanity"


 
Whoa, that's strange! I hope you enjoy it at any rate. 



poopsie2 said:


> exactly.
> From the Inauguration on I have cringed at many of her wardrobe choices. IMO she has a wonderful, fit figure for a _woman_ as opposed to a 20-something girl. *Her clothing just doesn't accentuate her good features*.


 
ITA. That stiff wallpaper dress is doing her hips no favors. I want to nominate her for What Not to Wear. 

I love that she has a womanly figure that's appropriate and fit for her age, but she'd look so much better in trousers or in fabrics that aren't stiff.


----------



## caitlin1214

The President looks good.

I love the color combination of the First Lady's outfit, but the bolero needs to be a bit more fitted. 

The Duke of Cornwall looks good.

I love The Dutchess's dress.


----------



## chantal1922

DC-Cutie said:


> you're speaking as if FLOTUS wears Keds to State Dinners or some other formal engagements.  She dresses according to the occasion - like meeting with kids or working in the garden.  I've never seen her inappropriately dressed.
> 
> Now I have questioned some of her selections, but for the most part she's done pretty darn good.  The 'formers' have all been pretty damn boring, IMO..
> 
> Kate's dress sold out shortly after it was announced that she was wearing Reiss!  But, mine is on the way.  I was able to get my cousin to pick one up for me from Reiss!!!


ita


----------



## cougess

I think Mrs. O generally looks good.  The dress yesterday was not her best moment, and I think it could have looked better if she wore something other than that bolero jacket with it. A poofy skirt like that is something that she should avoid in the future though.  As for Catherine, she looks stunning, but she has the advantage of being young, tall, thin, rich, tan and newly royal!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MichelleAntonia said:


> ^*I think Michelle's style is SOOOO hit or miss.* She can swing from an awesome outfit to a looking like she belongs twirling around in a jewelry box lol. She's got a GREAT, fit body. I just think they try to dress her too conservatively/traditionally too often and miss the mark.
> 
> Somehow, when Kate dresses conservatively, it's better. I don't think she's as afraid of looking "sexy", as sexy as the conservative look can get, that is. I suppose because she's younger and she's not the First Lady. But STILL!



I agree with the bolded.


----------



## 918Lux

candy2100 said:


> Prince of Wales is the title held by the next in line to the throne, which is currently Prince Charles. I believe that when Charles becomes king then Wiliam would become the Prince of Wales.
> 
> When Camilla married Prince Charles she became the Princess of Wales (as Diana had been), but she did not press using the title it as there was concern that there would be too much public outcry against it.
> 
> So because Camilla goes by a Duchess title, Kate must be treated the same because it would be seen as a slight and breach of precedence to give her a "better" title than Camilla who outranks Kate.




Charles would have to create William as Prince of Wales.  It isn't automatically given to the next in line, however it has been the title traditionally given to the next in line.  Technically Camilla is HRH the Princess of Wales, Duchess of Cornwall, etc so regardless of what title William and Catherine received she would outrank Kate.  There is no other "Prince" title the queen could have bestowed on William, so they will remain the Duke and Dutchess of Cambridge until Charles becomes king, at which point he will decide whether or not to create William as Price of Wales.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

918Lux said:


> Charles would have to create William as Prince of Wales. It isn't automatically given to the next in line, however it has been the title traditionally given to the next in line. Technically Camilla is HRH the Princess of Wales, Duchess of Cornwall, etc so regardless of what title William and Catherine received she would outrank Kate. There is no other "Prince" title the queen could have bestowed on William, so they will remain the Duke and Dutchess of Cambridge until Charles becomes king, at which point he will decide whether or not to create William as Price of Wales.


 
If Camilla is with Charles, and Kate is alone or with William, Charles and Camilla outrank her. 

If Camilla is alone and Kate is there with William, Kate outranks Camilla and therefore she would have to curtsey to Kate and William. 

Glad I don't need to worry about all of that.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

So will Camilla have to curtsey to Kate? It's the tantalising question at the heart of an epic battle of royal egos. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...a-curtsey-wife-future-king.html#ixzz1NXibs3kH

Now the dust has settled on the royal engagement, the thoughts of several courtiers are turning to quite how Kate Middleton will fit into the life of the nation&#8217;s first family.
Though she is a commoner, as wife of the future king she will find herself elevated to a senior position among the Princesses and Duchesses in the Queen&#8217;s extended family.
While that may mean little to the rest of us, in practical terms it will make for a fascinating battle of wills, and force courtiers to address a tantalising question: will Camilla (not to mention the steely Princess Anne), have to curtsey to Kate?

I can reveal that there are indeed rules which govern this thorny issue &#8212; and it is the Queen herself who oversaw their creation.
A little-known edict issued by the monarch five years ago is about to sink Kate, Princess Anne, the Queen&#8217;s cousin Princess Alexandra and Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie into a very royal quagmire. It&#8217;s over who curtsies to whom, and in what circumstances. 
To some, it may seem bizarre in the 21st century that anyone is curtseying to anyone else, but behind palace doors they&#8217;re at it like mad. And who gets curtsied to matters a great deal, for in the Royal Family one-upmanship is rife.
The potential row over who curtsies to whom has its origins in a privately circulated document drawn up by the Queen&#8217;s private secretary in 2005. 

Entitled Precedence Of The Royal Family To Be Observed At Court, its purpose was to clarify the then newly arrived Camilla&#8217;s place in the royal pecking order. Interestingly, its effect was to downgrade her from the position she might have been expected to hold.

As the wife of Prince Charles, she should have taken precedence after the Queen, as Princess Diana had done. But, instead, she found she&#8217;d been moved down a peg or two.
&#8216;This was done at the behest of Princess Anne and Princess Alexandra, both of whom have given their adult lives to royal service and who saw no reason to make obeisance to this &#8212; at the time &#8212; highly unpopular woman,&#8217; a former courtier tells me. 

&#8216;Princess Anne, in *particular, was extremely chilly towards Camilla and made it clear she had no intention of curtseying to her ever.
&#8216;In fact, nothing had changed because Anne refused to curtsey to Diana, but the Queen obviously felt uncomfortable with the situation since Camilla&#8217;s arrival at Court, and so had the Order of Precedence rewritten.&#8217;
Its effect was to put Princesses Anne, Beatrice, Eugenie and Alexandra all ahead of Camilla.
&#8216;Kate may not mind where she is on the totem-pole, because she&#8217;ll want to please everyone,&#8217; says the courtier. &#8216;But William will mind, and I foresee difficulties ahead.

Brian Hoey, an expert on court protocol and the author of a new book, We Are Amused, which tackles the precedence issue, told me: &#8216;Kate will take the rank of her husband, which means that when she&#8217;s at court, Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie should curtsey to her. But I don&#8217;t think there&#8217;s a chance they will.&#8217;
The courtier explains: 'While William feels warmly towards his cousins, Beatrice and Eugenie, he&#8217;s conscious of the fact that they are lesser royals. 
&#8216;As future King, he will wish to see them behaving correctly towards their future Queen &#8212; but their attitude is likely to be: &#8220;Why should I? I was born royal &#8212; Kate wasn&#8217;t.&#8221;&#8201;&#8217; 
&#8216;The same goes for Anne and Alexandra,&#8217; adds Hoey. 

&#8216;When William is present at Court, he outranks them &#8212; and Kate, enjoying her husband&#8217;s rank and title, should, too. But it&#8217;s never going to happen.&#8217;

Technically, there are two orders of precedence &#8212; one for all royals, and one for the women alone. 
In the latter, the four women who were born royal outrank Kate. &#8216;It&#8217;s only when William is present that she outranks them,&#8217; says Hoey. 

In other words, there may be a situation where Kate has to curtsey to Camilla if Charles is in the room, yet Camilla would be duty-bound to curtsey to Kate if William was in the room and his father wasn&#8217;t.
And if father and son were off fishing together? Surely the Duchess and Princess would pray the Queen would suddenly burst into the room. Then they&#8217;d both have someone else to curtsey to in order to get over the confusion.
Meanwhile, what of the smaller fry?
Beatrice and Eugenie stay straight-kneed to Camilla unless Charles is hovering, but Zara Phillips &#8212; though in line to the throne, which Camilla is not &#8212; is expected to drop down in front of the Duchess, as a lesser royal.
While most of us may find all this wildly anachronistic, precedence does have its practical applications. When the Queen is surrounded by her grandchildren, since there are so many they are presented in order of precedence to avoid people stumbling over each other.

The same principle applies during Christmas at Sandringham. 
&#8216;The Crown Equerry issues a timetable for the royals to arrive. The &#8220;lowest&#8221; arrive first, Prince Charles as future King last &#8212; just as in showbusiness, the star is last on the bill,&#8217; Hoey says.
This pecking order is also useful to those battle-hardened royals who&#8217;ve attended more state banquets, receptions and official parties than you can shake a sceptre at. The higher up the totem-pole, the quicker you get to the drinks once the hand-shaking&#8217;s over. 
And at Royal Ascot, top place in the open carriages goes to the most senior royal &#8212; so the crowds can wave at you. If you&#8217;re relegated to the fourth Rolls-Royce, by the time you get up the course, they&#8217;ve all gone to place their bets. 
Of course, all of this is to come for Kate Middleton, who&#8217;s expected to appear at Sandringham with William on Boxing Day, since the prince will be on duty as an RAF search-and-rescue pilot on Christmas Day. 

At this formal induction into the Royal Family &#8212; before she marries William &#8212; she&#8217;ll be expected to curtsey to everyone in sight. And yet within a few months, the boot should be on the other foot. 
&#8216;It&#8217;s a trivial matter on the face of it,&#8217; one former courtier says, &#8216;but it&#8217;s all about seniority, and the recognition of that seniority.&#8217;

Let&#8217;s face it, even ordinary people in the street have their feelings about whether they&#8217;re more or less important than people they meet. The Japanese have a system where the one who feels subservient bows lower than the one who feels superior. 

Mad, perhaps, but human nature, too.
&#8216;The problem is of the Queen&#8217;s making,&#8217; says the courtier. &#8216;She broke an iron rule in order to placate her daughter, Anne, and cousin, Alexandra, at the time of Charles&#8217;s marriage to Camilla. But it&#8217;s a mess, and certainly Anne won&#8217;t be curtseying to Kate any time soon.&#8217;
Brian Hoey agrees. As the Princess Royal&#8217;s official biographer, he knows her better than most. &#8216;Kate shouldn&#8217;t take fright with Princess Anne,&#8217; he says. &#8216;She&#8217;ll be extremely formal with her, that&#8217;s the way she is. But she&#8217;ll be treated with courtesy and respect.&#8217;
That, at least, is the idea. Quite what will happen to the smiling Miss Middleton in the shark pool of royal women remains to be seen.


----------



## lilatheflirt

^HRH's do not curtsey to one another.


----------



## queennadine

Holy crap. I wish my main problems were trying to figure out who to curtsy to and who I needed to stand straight-kneed with.


----------



## exotikittenx

^  LOL  I don't think those are their main problems.  Those are probably the least of their worries.  They have just as much issues as anyone else, if not more (perfect examples would be Diana and Charles).


----------



## ms piggy

*"Forty new outfits (but no ladies in waiting). How Kate's plotting to dazzle Hollywood"* 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-plotting-dazzle-Hollywood.html#ixzz1Ncp7vV4Q



> From what little we saw of her during a brief meeting with the Obamas this week, the Duchess of Cambridge has come back from honeymoon lightly tanned and even slimmer than she was on her wedding day.
> 
> Prince William, meanwhile, has returned more determined than ever the couple should adapt to married life at their own pace.
> 
> Hence his belief that 20 minutes with the Obamas (with no television cameras) was enough and they didnt need to attend the evenings State Banquet at Buckingham Palace.
> 
> This was partly so that they should not upstage the Queen, partly not to put a strain on Kate, and also to create a helpful precedent; if you dont turn up for the U.S. Presidents dinner, you dont need to turn up for anyone elses.
> The return from honeymoon can be tricky for any couple. For these two it is acute, because how they decide to behave will be a powerful sign to their staff, the media and the rest of the Royal Family as to what sort of role they intend to take. And the signs from William are that it will be on his terms, and his terms only.
> 
> On Monday night, a couple of days after the pair got back from their £4,000-a-night idyll in the Seychelles, he was playing football in Battersea Park with a bunch of Old Etonians, like any other newlywed Sloane in summer. After that brief ***** meeting on Tuesday (it is likely that had it been any other head of state, there would have been no meeting at all) they vanished from view once more.
> 
> Now, their rented farmhouse on the windy isle of Anglesey beckons for a couple of weeks before the next big show. First, Kate will have more thank-you letters to write after the wedding than most of us accumulate in a lifetime; and given that these will be kept for ever by their recipients, they cant be dashed off. Or typed.
> 
> She is also said to be polishing her French for their tour of Canada, which begins on June 30. She is very much aware that the nations sizeable French-speaking population will judge her on her accent and command of the language  the Queen, Prince Charles and Prince William are all fluent.
> 
> To cap it all, she must plan that influential wardrobe, to encompass conservative Canada and the tours second leg, taking in laid-back California and in particular glitzy Los Angeles.
> 
> Wardrobe worries are best tackled in London, where she can try on the clothes that arrive at her London residence Clarence House (some are sent on spec, others called in).
> 
> She drives herself back from Anglesey in her Audi, or travels in a Range Rover with her protection officers, and in the capital her mother and sister Pippa  and Private Secretary to the Princes, Helen Asprey  are happy to be fashion advisers.
> 
> But, thrilling though it sounds to most women, separating the Reiss frocks from the Issa dresses she often wears, and sifting through all those fascinators is quite a task. For this tour, it is estimated she will need at least 40 outfits, and that would be allowing for no choice or changes in the weather.
> 
> She will want to present the best of British fashion  High Street and designer  and some polite local choices.
> 
> Before the tour, the couple will attend public events. There is Trooping the Colour on June 11. Kate, in formal get-up including a hat, will travel down the Mall in a carriage, while William, in his Irish Guards uniform, complete with a bearskin, is expected to ride a horse. It will end with their triumphant  return to the Palace balcony.
> 
> Then there are the 90th birthday celebrations for the Duke of Edinburgh at Windsor Castle, and Garter Day on June 13, with a procession at Windsor and service at St Georges Chapel for those, including William, who hold Britains highest order of chivalry, the Order of the Garter.
> 
> On June 21, William turns 29. Last year he celebrated quietly with Kate and worked; its likely he will do the same this year.
> 
> Nine days later, its their first tour. As a former Palace aide puts it: A first Royal tour places immense pressure on a young bride because everyone is keen to know what the blueprint will be for her life as a Duchess: whether she has a lady in waiting, or a stylist.
> 
> The Palace says the Duchess has not yet decided whether to take a stylist. But insiders point out that equerries and ladies-in-waiting  and valets, and stylists  all perform valuable tasks.
> 
> On tour you cannot iron all your own clothes, dont have time to unpack, cant hold all the flowers you are handed and, most importantly, need someone to start chatting in a crowded room.
> 
> Otherwise, wherever they go there is a deathly silence as everybody eavesdrops while waiting to talk to the Royals. Ladies-in-waiting break that silence by talking on their behalf.
> 
> However, one friend of the couple points out Kates reticence to hire staff has logic to it. The more you embrace the trappings of royalty, the more people expect from you  and you cant reverse it.
> 
> Canada has a special pull for both Kate and William. Although shes never been to the country, her late grandfather served as a trainee bomber pilot near Calgary during the World War II.
> 
> And in March 1998, a few months after their mothers death, Prince Charles took his sons, then 15 and 13, skiing in the Canadian resort of Whistler. In Vancouver, the reception was completely overwhelming, a royal observer recalls. Local girls bunked off school and screamed hysterically, holding up signs saying Marry me William.
> 
> It was also an outpouring of affection after the loss of his mother. No wonder it led to the fond memories of the ambivalent Prince of today, who finds himself moved by attention, yet somewhat wary of it, particularly on behalf of his bride.
> 
> Not that the trip will be without complications. In a country with a growing ********** movement, Michael Babad, a columnist for The Globe and Mail newspaper, summed up the view of the more spoilsport Canadians: I have no doubt they will capture the hearts of Canadians&#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;.&#8201;I will grudgingly toast the cute royal couple, but Id much prefer that the drink was on them.
> 
> In French-speaking Quebec, where they will probably go next, anti-monarchy sentiments are stronger than anywhere. Two social action groups are threatening to make the visit as unpleasant as possible.
> 
> The couple are also expected to visit Cavendish on the Atlantic coast, because Kate is keen to see the setting of Anne Of Green Gables, which she read as a child. William may visit the Canadian Coast Guard base in Charlottetown on Prince Edward Island: it has several Sea King helicopters for search-and-rescue missions like the ones he flies in Anglesey.
> 
> They are also due to visit North West Territories and Alberta, where Kates grandfather Peter Middleton was stationed with the RAF. (They will probably avoid Cowboys Niteclub, a Calgary bar where Prince Harry kissed bartender Cherie Cymbalisty in 2007 while training at a nearby Forces base.)
> 
> And from there, its California. The Palace are keen to play down any celebrity element  the Beckhams, Guy Ritchie, Elton John and other Brits were said to be accidentally on purpose in town on those dates and willing to host parties or come to dinner.
> 
> One report even suggested Victoria Beckham, who is expecting her fourth child, had booked her Caesarean in early so she was available.
> 
> However worthy the timetable of civic events, there is sure to be some glamour. As William was made President of the British Academy of Television and the Arts in 2010, an event with BAFTAs Los Angeles division is on the cards.
> 
> Even in Hollywood, it's the new Duke and Duchess who will be calling the shots
> That aside, a few friends  his cousin Lord Frederick Windsor lives in LA with actress wife Sophie  and celebrities will want to toast them. While Arnold Schwarzenegger was keen to meet the royals, the libidinous former Governator will no longer have a role.
> 
> There have been rumours that the couple will stay at the Beverly Hills Hotel, where two new £7,500-a-night bungalows are being hurriedly built, or they may plump for the more secluded Bel-Air hotel, where Charles has stayed.
> Here, they could host a dinner or take up one of the many offers  for example from Forrest Gump producer Steve Tisch  to hold a party in their honour.
> 
> But the Hollywood royalty can forget throwing cocktail parties for them if William isnt keen; because even in Hollywood, its the new Duke and Duchess who will be calling the shots.


----------



## cookie dough

@mspiggy, thanks for posting that interesting article.

I'm keen to see how they do in the US for their first visit. 

Kate is a class act, so she'll do well!


----------



## Avril

The Beverly Hills Hotel are building two new bungalows just for the visit?! That's the Dorchester collection hotel right, the pink one?


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Conservative Canada? Yeah, whatever.

I didn't know William was fluent in French.


----------



## silkstarh

Avril said:


> The Beverly Hills Hotel are building two new bungalows just for the visit?! That's the Dorchester collection hotel right, the pink one?



That's the one.  The big pink palace on Sunset, home of the famed Polo Lounge.  They do have two new bungalows, but I doubt if they were built precisely for this purpose, since they've been in the planning/building stage longer than William and Kate have been engaged.  It's a cool hotel with beautiful grounds.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I would want to stay in an older one...so much history! Love the BHH


----------



## forchanel

When does their itinerary come out for their trip to LA??  I hope to catch a glimpse of them!


----------



## Bentley1

If the decide to stay at the Hotel Bel Aire, I hope the renovations are complete by then and everything is up and running.  I've been dying to go check it out!

There will be 12 brand new hillside villas, amongst many other new features, so it sounds like an amazing option for the Duke and Duchess!


----------



## ms piggy

*"Royal couple announce first public engagement together since wedding"

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have chosen to attend a gala dinner in aid of a childrens charity as their first public engagement together as a married couple.*

Source : Telegraph



> They will be guests of honour at the event marking the 10th anniversary of the Absolute Return for Kids (ARK) charity which takes place in London later this month. (June)
> 
> The royal couple are attending the £10,000-a-head dinner on behalf of the Foundation of Prince William and Prince Harry, which raises millions of pounds for causes associated with young people around the world.
> 
> During the evening the duke and duchess will attend a reception with 900 other guests at Perks Field, Kensington Palace before sitting down to a private dinner.
> 
> Prince William will also deliver a speech to guests, his first in public since his wedding on April 29.
> 
> Later this month the duke and duchess will embark on their official tour together when they visit Canada and the United States.
> 
> They are planning to visit at least nine cities and travel more than 14,000 miles during the 11 day trip.
> 
> The choice of charity demonstrates the Princes commitment to causes associated with young people and it is understood that his Foundation is planning a major collaboration with the Ark charity in the near future.
> 
> The ARK organisation coordinates a range of projects aimed at helping disadvantaged youngsters around the globe.
> 
> It was co-founded in 2002 by the financier Arpad Busson, who remains one of the trustees of the charity.
> 
> ARK operates in a number of countries, focusing on health issues in sub-Saharan Africa, child protection in Eastern Europe and education projects in the UK, the US and India.
> 
> The charity evening, to be held on June 9, will also feature an auction which the organisers hope will raise thousands of pounds for a variety of good causes.
> 
> In addition the royal couple will be entertained by performances by musician Mark Ronson and a secret rock act who will not be unveiled until the evening.
> 
> A source at Clarence House said: The Duke and Duchess are very much looking forward to the event and the evening in general.
> 
> A spokesman for the charity said they were delighted that the royal couple would be attending the event.
> 
> The spokesman added: Over the past 10 years, ARK's programmes in the UK, Southern Africa, eastern Europe and India have transformed the lives of more than 200,000 children.
> 
> In tackling access to health care in sub-Saharan Africa, improving educational opportunities in the UK, US and India, and giving children the chance to live in a caring and nurturing environment in Eastern Europe, ARK is helping to overcome some of the most severe blights on children's lives.


----------



## ms piggy

William and Kate on the cover of Vanity Fair. 

*"Never-before-seen photograph of Wills and Kate shows their excitement at engagement"*









> With wide smiles, they can barely conceal the excitement of their newly-announced engagement.
> 
> In this never-before-seen photograph, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge appear close and relaxed  thrilled by thoughts of their impending big day.
> The photograph, taken by Mario Testino, graces the July cover of Vanity Fair.
> 
> It includes further portraits by Testino, such as the iconic picture of Princess Diana in 1997.
> 
> The Peruvian photographer took William and Kates engagement pictures at St James Palace last November.
> 
> Though William, Prince Harry and the Prince of Wales have all turned to Testino for pictures to commemorate milestones, the celebrated fashion photographer had never before captured Miss Middleton.
> 
> But speaking the Mail On Sunday's Katie Nicholl for the accompany interview in U.S. Vogue, he said he already felt very confident she would be an easy sitter because of her natural grace.
> 
> And last week, speaking at a gala in his honour in New York, the 56-year-old said he understood why he was chosen to take the photographs.
> 
> Testino, a close friend of Dianas, said: I guess it was a way for them to keep Williams mother in the whole process of it.
> 
> Despite the pressure of the shoot, Testino said the Duchess looked fabulous and that the couple exuded sheer happiness.
> 
> He added: They are a young couple in love.
> 
> The edition will lift the lid on the couples house-hunting and who does the chores around their Anglesey home.
> 
> It describes the pairs giggles as they watched their nuptials back on television, and recounts the moment Michael Middleton realised the relationship was serious  when Prince William arrived at his Berkshire home by helicopter.
> 
> It also recalls the rather surprising requests the pair had for their honeymoon suite  including Philadelphia cream cheese and Brussel sprouts.
> 
> The July issue of Vanity Fair will be on news-stands on June 3, ahead of the newly-weds trip to Canada and California in July.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...liam-seen-engagement-photo.html#ixzz1O1qwMo7e


----------



## queennadine

^Cute pic!

I can't wait to see what she wears to Canada and LA!


----------



## pixiesparkle

ms piggy said:


> William and Kate on the cover of Vanity Fair.
> 
> *"Never-before-seen photograph of Wills and Kate shows their excitement at engagement"*


She looks so beautiful and young in this photo. I think it's the best pic I've seen of her so far besides the other official engagement photos of her in the white Reiss dress


----------



## DiorDeVille

ms piggy said:


> *"Forty new outfits (but no ladies in waiting). How Kate's plotting to dazzle Hollywood"*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-plotting-dazzle-Hollywood.html#ixzz1Ncp7vV4Q



You know, I wonder how much of that was for Kate/the Queen's benefit and how much of the brief meeting (really just a photo op) and non-attendance that evening was an understated response to these:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/sep/23/barack-*****-gordon-brown-talks

http://articles.nydailynews.com/200..._mr-*****-prime-minister-brown-michelle-*****

http://www.thetrumpet.com/?q=6012.4403.0.0

I know the Queen is likely above expressing even a subtle negative opinion by not attending anything, but somehow I could easily see Wills doing something like that. 

I think Kate will handle anything very well.  She's spent almost a decade rubbing shoulders with this level of society and public attention, William sounds fairly protective of her exposure in the media, and she seems very perceptive and well-prepared for her appearances.


----------



## ms piggy

*"Duke and Duchess of Cambridge appear together at Epsom Derby
*
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge appeared together to support the Queens horse, Carlton House, at the Epsom Derby."








> The horse, a gift from Sheikh Mohammed, the supreme ruler of Dubai, was favourite to win Saturdays race. It failed, however, to win the day, beaten into third place by Pour Moi, which came first, and Treasure Beach, in second.
> 
> The newly-weds were accompanied by Prince Harry. The Queen and Duke of Edinburgh were also in attendance, along with Prince Andrew.
> 
> The two brothers were smartly dressed in top hats and tails, with brightly coloured waistcoats.
> 
> The Duchess wore a cream-coloured jacket, short skirt, high-heeled shoes and a flamboyant brown hat.
> 
> Her wedding ring was proudly on display as she clutched a handbag to her waist. She was seen cheering on Sohraab, a horse in which her parents have a share, which was competing in an earlier race.
> 
> In the morning, Prince William was seen riding down The Mall from Buckingham Palace as he took part in a rehearsal for next weekend's Trooping the Colour ceremony.
> 
> The couples visit to Epsom was their first public appearance since their wedding day.
> 
> They met Barack *****, the US President, and his wife, Michelle, last week but in a private capacity, although photographers were given access.
> 
> The couples first public appearance in an official capacity will be as guests of honour at a charity event on June 9.
> 
> Earlier this week the couple announced details of their first official tour together. They will visit at least nine cities and see a rodeo as they travel across North America.
> 
> Source : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...Cambridge-appear-together-at-Epsom-Derby.html


----------



## ms piggy

*"Kate Middleton looks white hot at the Epsom Derby"
*


> Kate Middleton looked white hot today as she arrived at the Epsom Derby.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge dazzled in a stunning outfit that showed off her fantastic figure.
> 
> Style queen Kate was right in white with the summer sun beating down on the racecourse.
> 
> She smiled broadly as she accompanied Prince William and Prince Harry, who were both wearing top hat and tails.
> 
> Kate's sister, Pippa, meanwhile, was taking part in the Blenheim triathlon.
> 
> Source : http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...white-hot-at-the-epsom-derby-115875-23179309/


----------



## amelie34

stunning!!!


----------



## ms piggy

More pics from the Epsom Derby. Originally posted here Royal Ladies Fashion

Catherine looks great with her hair up. The entire outfit is neat and chic. Utterly refreshing!


----------



## exotikittenx

I LOVE it!!!!!!     All 3 -  William, Harry, and Kate- look stunning and just so cool lol.  Great pics.


----------



## kaitydid

I love what Kate wore! She look absolutely stunning! Everyone else looks good too.


----------



## ms piggy

More pics at the Derby race. 

Credit : myroyals.blogspot.com/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Something about her always looks awkward to me. I can't put my finger on what it is...she always looks great for the most part and then something always just looks a little off. Hmmm...


----------



## pixiesparkle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Something about her always looks awkward to me. I can't put my finger on what it is...she always looks great for the most part and then something always just looks a little off. Hmmm...


this is exactly what I was going to say! I think she looks absolutely stunning in this outfit though..those legs


----------



## ms piggy




----------



## ms piggy




----------



## letsgoshopping

She looks fantastic!


----------



## Nat

Thanks for the wonderful pics, *ms piggy*  The 3 of them look amazing!!! I love these 2 pics I saw on the Daily Mail, they look so funny! 

First pic almost looks like William and Harry are tap dancing and look how Harry's giggling in the second pic!!! 












http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...smiling-Epsom-Derby-horse-finishes-third.html


----------



## serene

it must be the dark eye makeup, but her eyes looks so sad even when she's smiling


----------



## iluvhandbags

I would love to see her without the bottom eyeliner.


----------



## HandbagAngel

I agree it is her eye makeups.  The heavy and dark lines overpowered her eyes.


----------



## bisousx

She looks great! Not too fond of the princes' hats.. kinda goofy for this day and age. But I do _love_ how the British stick to tradition.


----------



## Addictista

I love the tophats on the Princes and the other men!  Nobody does pomp and circumstance like the Brits - and the British hat tradition is always fun to see.  One of the best parts of the Royal Wedding was hat watching!  It's funny how for a woman, the hat can make or break the outfit.  At least it removes some of the hairstyle pressure.  LOL

Thanks for posting the pics, *ms piggy*!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

She looks lovely!


----------



## NY_Mami

ms piggy said:


> *"Kate Middleton looks white hot at the Epsom Derby"*


 

One of her first everyday looks that I actually like... lol...


----------



## SerraEstrella

maybe this has already been discussed but is it customary for the prince not to wear a wedding ring ?


----------



## chantal1922

I like everything minus her hat. I really love Harry's blue and yellow color combo.


----------



## Laurie8504

SerraEstrella said:


> maybe this has already been discussed but is it customary for the prince not to wear a wedding ring ?



It has a little bit; He has chosen not to wear one.  I think it may have something to do with his military work...?  From what I understand,  it's not an unusual choice for royalty.  But I guess it's not like anyone won't know he's married, lol.


----------



## minababe

her legs are wooooooooooooooooooooow.
but her eye make up is always too much. she would look so much prettier without it.


----------



## SerraEstrella

Laurie8504 said:


> It has a little bit; He has chosen not to wear one. I think it may have something to do with his military work...? From what I understand, it's not an unusual choice for royalty. But I guess it's not like anyone won't know he's married, lol.


 
LOL Obv not LOL...You'd have to have been living under a rock not to know he's married! I guess it just bothers when men don't wear them- it's more personal than anything else. Thx for the info! I figured it might be something like that


----------



## luvs*it*

ms piggy said:


> *"Kate Middleton looks white hot at the Epsom Derby"*


 
*~*She looks gorgeous!! Very fresh & classy...love it.*~*


----------



## conrad18

Wow, I love her latest look! She looks so lady-like and just lovely. Oh, and I love all the hats and fascinators. I wish I had an occasion to go to where I could wear a crazy little hat.


----------



## forchanel

She looks so pretty!!  I love seeing pics of here with William and Harry.  By the way, has anyone read the Vanity Fair article on them?  Is it worth picking up at the store?


----------



## humpybunny

forchanel said:


> She looks so pretty!!  I love seeing pics of here with William and Harry.  By the way, has anyone read the Vanity Fair article on them?  Is it worth picking up at the store?



honestly, it's nothing special. Nothing we haven't read online.


----------



## frenchpearls

Love the bun she's wearing in the latest photos- the updo really suits her! 


I actually really like the top hats. There's something so antiquidated and old-worldy about it. I think the royal family generally has that kind of old-world charm so it works! Mourning suit is (as i believe someone has mentioned) the most formal a man can go during the day. Lots of people at their wedding were wearing the same.


----------



## bern

She looks perfect


----------



## Bentley1

She looks stunning!  And William looks very handsome as well.

How tall is Kate?  Her legs look amazing in these photos.


----------



## CobaltBlu

SerraEstrella said:


> maybe this has already been discussed but is it customary for the prince not to wear a wedding ring ?





Laurie8504 said:


> It has a little bit; He has chosen not to wear one.  I think it may have something to do with his military work...?  From what I understand,  it's not an unusual choice for royalty.  But I guess it's not like anyone won't know he's married, lol.



Also, in the Anglican church, the wedding ring is a symbol of the worldly goods, not the everlasting love...so, since only the man bestows the worldly goods, its often only the women who wears the ring.


----------



## Nat

She looks stunning!! 

The Duchess dazzles: Kate and William bring a touch of glamour to charity gala

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...William-bring-touch-glamour-charity-gala.html


----------



## Nat




----------



## chantal1922

Very Pretty!


----------



## Nat

Additional info on her dress and shoes:

We know she can make Topshop and Reiss look a million dollars, but in shimmering Jenny Packham at the ARK Gala Dinner in London last night, the Duchess of Cambridge took her style cred to the next level. The pale pink gown, which sells at the designer's Mayfair boutique for £3,800, was dripping with sequins and crystals, and the perfect choice from the British designer's spring/summer collection.

The high neckline looked sophisticated, while the figure-hugging cut made the most of her slender frame.
But, fan of the High Street that she is, Catherine couldn't resist teaming the dress with a pair of shoes from LK Bennett, one of her favourite brands.
It was a smart decision - plain colour-matched courts or simple strappy sandals would have been a safe choice, but the bow detail on the ankle looked fresh and pretty.

Packham is best known for her bridal designs, and had been hotly tipped to design Catherine's wedding dress.
But her designs are more and more frequently seen on the red carpet, by A-listers including Beyonce, Sarah Jessica Parker and Angelina Jolie.
Emma Roberts wore a gown from the same collection as Catherine for the Oscars and Vanessa Hudgens chose a backless number for the premiere of Sucker Punch.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...touch-glamour-charity-gala.html#ixzz1OoP5dQKu


----------



## princess101804

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2550887/prince-william-kate-ark-gala-11/

what is going on with her arm? she needs to gain some weight


----------



## GTOFan

Gorgeous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Finally! A look I like head to toe! I'd still change her makeup, but she looks great.


----------



## kirsten

I love that dress! She is too thin though. It is aging her a lot.


----------



## CobaltBlu

perfect dress. 
They look so happy.


----------



## Avril

CobaltBlu said:


> perfect dress.
> They look so happy.


 
This 

Catherine looks beautiful!  I LOVE the dress!


----------



## exotikittenx

Wow, she looks really beautiful.  Love her choice.


----------



## sparkle7

kirsten said:


> I love that dress! She is too thin though. It is aging her a lot.


  I agree she looks to be in her mid  to late 30's in that pic which isn't old but she looks older


----------



## bisousx

They look so happy together... and she's glowing in the last few photos. Love it


----------



## kaitydid

She looks absolutely gorgeous! They look so happy!


----------



## pixiesparkle

she looks beautiful!! this exact same dress went on sale on Mytheresa just a few days ago and last time I checked it was still there..now sold out!!!


----------



## oonik

I love the shoes ! So sweet and pretty !


----------



## ms piggy

Catherine is her usual stunning self but it's William that looks more handsome than usual. His hair appeared neater and less thin. A dapper prince indeed. And a very good looking couple they certainly make!


----------



## mariij

www.dlisted.com/node/42264/images/spl286641_029.jpg

here's another close up from her shoes.


----------



## akoko

Beautiful! They look so happy!


----------



## mlbags

Wow! She looks a million bucks!
Her beauty and grace in this photo reminds me of Angelina Jolie (not that she looks like Angie), but so gorgeously beautiful and elegant, like a mega movie star! Love it!


----------



## conrad18

She looks so gorgeous and elegant! They make a beautiful couple.


----------



## bern

I actually gasped when I saw the pics

Gorgeous


----------



## Sophie-Rose

They look so happy!! But she''s REALLY thin... it looks unnatural and unhealthy!!


----------



## noon

LK Bennet must be loving all the attention they are getting. Most of her shoes seem to be from there. Gotta say she looks fabulous, I love the dress!


----------



## savvy23

Wow--she looks amazing beautifully.  Hair is perfect as always!


----------



## minababe

she looks amazing, really really beautiful!
but am I the only one who thinks her body looks scary thin ???


----------



## CobaltBlu

^ no. i would like her to have a few cream puffs or a nice big piece of cake.


----------



## ms piggy

Agree she needs to fill up a little more. Her figure now is more boyish than girly, which she looked nice in the past. 

Speaking of eating, here's a sweet account of the royal couple from a person who attended the ARK Gala that evening. They sound like such a cute couple very much in love  :

"I was very fortunate to have attended the Ark Ball last night. The event is pretty crazy...more beautiful people in one place than should be legal! The highlight was, of course, Wills and Kate. I live in London. I was OBSESSED with the wedding. As a Canadian, I've never been much of a Royalist. But oh my. Seeing them in person, 5 feet away from me...it was almost too much to bear! Kate is stunning, there is no question - but my lord, she is unbelievably tiny. Like, it doesn't look good. But I had a perfect view of her during dinner, and I watched her like a hawk to see if she was eating, and she was! She ate everything that was put in front of her...I was impressed. 

I was most surprised by Wills. I wasn't prepared for him to be as handsome as he was. In person, he is dashing and classy, and has this amazing presence. He was truly lovely. 

The best part of the evening, and the one thing I think you'll love the most, was when Wills returned to his seat (note, they were sat opposite each other, not beside) after making his speech, and he could only look at her - and the look she gave him made me melt a little. She gave him the most encouraging, wide eyed smile, and while clapping for him tilted her head a little bit and gave him this nod of approval and mouthed something along the lines of "well done". It's the kind of moment you have only with someone you trust completely, and whose opinion is the only one that counts. I know it sounds insane, but in that one moment you could really see how they're totally in it all together - a really solid team. It was awesome. I hope that wasn't too cheesy!!! 

Some other highlights were Tom Ford and Colin Firth sitting at the table huddled in conversation and then erupting into laughter like a couple of school kids. They were adorable. Colin's wife, who is gorgeous, took off very shortly after their arrival with Gemima Khan and someone Bailey...they never came back to the table which is why Tom and Colin were so chummy." 

Source : http://www.laineygossip.com/Catheri...liam_at_ARK_gala_10jun11.aspx?CatID=0&CelID=0


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-ball--little-shopping-Duchess-Cambridge.html

A little shopping for the casually dressed Duchess of Cambridge... before her dazzling transformation for gala dinner










With her glossy hair, megawatt smile and £4,000 sequinned dress, she had all eyes on her. But just hours before dazzling at her first official evening engagement on Thursday, the Duchess of Cambridge could have been any young woman shopping on London&#8217;s King's Road.

Dressed casually in flat white pumps, skinny Hudson jeans and a cream scoop-necked jumper, Kate managed the three-hour trip without any of her fellow shoppers noticing her.

Her long, dark hair was scraped back into an unremarkable low bun, with the only hint of glamour coming from the sapphire engagement ring that once belonged to Princess Diana.

Accompanied by two plainclothes Scotland Yard police protection officers, Kate, 29, popped into the Peter Jones department store in Sloane Square, where she spent almost an hour browsing fashion accessories before picking up a few bits and bobs.

She also visited Boots, where she bought a couple of facial moisturisers from the low-cost Nivea range. But while passers-by failed to realise they had the Duchess in their midst, one or two excited shop assistants did a double-take when they spotted her.


----------



## minababe

it's great to see she doesn't look that thin in jeans and tshirt while she is shopping. so I think the dress suits her very very well


----------



## exotikittenx

Agreed, she looks good while shopping.  I also like that dress on her.  Very stunning.

Seeing her shopping carrying regular plastic bags is also really nice.  It shows her status hasn't gone to her head, just purchasing everyday items at the pharmacy, and Nivea line.  I definitely appreciate that about her.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rince-William-make-Trooping-Colour-debut.html

Prince William takes part in his first Trooping the Colour as The Duke of Cambridge... and Kate makes her debut too


----------



## kaitydid

exotikittenx said:


> Agreed, she looks good while shopping. I also like that dress on her. Very stunning.
> 
> *Seeing her shopping carrying regular plastic bags is also really nice. It shows her status hasn't gone to her head, just purchasing everyday items at the pharmacy, and Nivea line. I definitely appreciate that about her.*


 
I do too. It's certainly a breath of fresh air, especially when we see so many celebrities let fame get into their head. It's nice to see that Kate hasn't let her new status get to her head and she's acting as normal as an average person walking down the street.



Nat said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rince-William-make-Trooping-Colour-debut.html
> 
> Prince William takes part in his first Trooping the Colour as The Duke of Cambridge... and Kate makes her debut too


 
She looks stunning, he looks handsome in that uniform, and they're the happy couple I love to see! I like her hat too.


----------



## ilvoelv

She looked sooo stunning at the gala! I am in love with that dress.


----------



## BonBonz

Short video of William's welcome speech from the ARK Gala:

http://www.gossipcenter.com/prince-william/video/prince-williams-tight-speedos-speech


----------



## chantal1922

exotikittenx said:


> Agreed, she looks good while shopping.  I also like that dress on her.  Very stunning.
> 
> Seeing her shopping carrying regular plastic bags is also really nice.  It shows her status hasn't gone to her head, just purchasing everyday items at the pharmacy, and Nivea line.  I definitely appreciate that about her.


ditto


----------



## br00kelynx

Are funny hats like that always worn there? I want them worn at my wedding! They are fabulous!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

The coat looks great for her figure


----------



## princesskiwi07

You know she does look really thin, but maybe it's just her body type? I have people in my family that look sickly thin like they don't eat anything, but are seriously pigs and can eat you out of house and home and they never gain any weight. They are the only people I know who complain about being skinny and try to gain weight.


----------



## eggpudding

She's been looking pretty stunning. And Nivea cream is amazing. Creme de la Mer formula is supposedly very similar to theirs and vice versa


----------



## Addictista

princesskiwi07 said:


> You know she does look really thin, but maybe it's just her body type? I have people in my family that look sickly thin like they don't eat anything, but are seriously pigs and can eat you out of house and home and they never gain any weight. They are the only people I know who complain about being skinny and try to gain weight.



Agreed.  Kate's mother and sister are also pretty thin so that probably really is their body type.


----------



## kaitydid

princesskiwi07 said:


> You know she does look really thin, but maybe it's just her body type? I have people in my family that look sickly thin like they don't eat anything, but are seriously pigs and can eat you out of house and home and they never gain any weight. They are the only people I know who complain about being skinny and try to gain weight.


 
That's what I've been wondering too. I have a friend who was so thin growing up. Like your family members, she wanted to gain weight and ate a lot. To this day she's still thin. Perhaps Kate is the same way.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate does seem to be naturally thin, but she used to be a lot fuller looking. She has gotten progressively skinnier. I think it contributes to her looking older than she is. When she's so skinny her body looks tired and haggard.


----------



## veronabrit

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kate does seem to be naturally thin, but she used to be a lot fuller looking. She has gotten progressively skinnier. I think it contributes to her looking older than she is. When she's so skinny her body looks tired and haggard.



I think she weighed more in college...probably because she was living away from home and put on the "freshman 15."


----------



## gsmom

thin is fine, but she is starting to look bony/unhealthy thin.


----------



## maggie7

I think it's just the stress of the last few months..she's under a lot of pressure to look good and you know how it's going to be like for her..somebody will always find something to pick on...

I think she could do with putting on a little bit of weight as well and I think when she gets settled in her new role and used to the crazy attention, she'll settle in to her normal weight again..there was a lot of pressure looking perfect in that wedding dress, I don't think I could manage a bite if I thought I'd look fat in front of 2 billion people...

Plus, she might already be pregnant..


----------



## minababe

I totally agree. it's def the stress of the last months.

she wasn't thin like that before all the wedding stress has started. she looked always normal and slim but never thin to me. especially in college she had a very muscular body.
their whole family looks great but no one of them look thin like she does now.
I think it's because of the public. since their engagement everything has changed, for the whole family.


----------



## kaitydid

minababe said:


> I totally agree. it's def the stress of the last months.
> 
> she wasn't thin like that before all the wedding stress has started. she looked always normal and slim but never thin to me. especially in college she had a very muscular body.
> their whole family looks great but no one of them look thin like she does now.
> I think it's because of the public. since their engagement everything has changed, for the whole family.


 
Very true!


----------



## bern

br00kelynx said:


> Are funny hats like that always worn there? I want them worn at my wedding! They are fabulous!



Certainly in the upper class set, it is customary to wear a hat to a wedding


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I couldn't find the right thread but it was reported on the Today Show that Pippa broke up with her boyfriend and was seen in a pub with Prince Harry.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrsadkins9399 said:


> I couldn't find the right thread but it was reported on the Today Show that Pippa broke up with her boyfriend and was seen in a pub with Prince Harry.


 
**Clutches pearls**


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Taken from: 
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8260547/pippa-middleton-breaks-up-with-boyfriend-report

Pippa Middleton is reportedly back on the market after a breaking up with her stockbroker boyfriend.

Newspaper claims in the UK suggest Middleton has split from Alex Loudon, pinpointing the fact the couple have not been seen together in public for weeks. 

The younger sister of the new Duchess of Cambridge had been dating former England cricketer turned broker, who some sources say was on the verge of a proposal when the pair attended the royal wedding. 

Middleton's appearance at April's ceremony sparked a media craze and her popularity sky-rocketed, with many media branding the 27-year-old "Her Royal Hotness".

But a source told the Sunday Times the pair were no longer an item. 

"It is common knowledge in their close circle of friends that Pippa and Alex have recently split up," the source said. 

Middleton has recently been pictured hanging around with her ex-boyfriend and close friend, George Percy, son of the Duke of Northumberland, one of the richest men in Britain.


----------



## ms piggy

^ Maybe it could be updated in the Pippa thread.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Taken from:
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/8260547/pippa-middleton-breaks-up-with-boyfriend-report
> 
> Pippa Middleton is reportedly back on the market after a breaking up with her stockbroker boyfriend.
> 
> Newspaper claims in the UK suggest Middleton has split from Alex Loudon, pinpointing the fact the couple have not been seen together in public for weeks.
> 
> The younger sister of the new Duchess of Cambridge had been dating former England cricketer turned broker, who some sources say was on the verge of a proposal when the pair attended the royal wedding.
> 
> Middleton's appearance at April's ceremony sparked a media craze and her popularity sky-rocketed, with many media branding the 27-year-old "Her Royal Hotness".
> 
> But a source told the Sunday Times the pair were no longer an item.
> 
> "It is common knowledge in their close circle of friends that Pippa and Alex have recently split up," the source said.
> 
> Middleton has recently been pictured hanging around with her ex-boyfriend and close friend, George Percy, son of the Duke of Northumberland, one of the richest men in Britain.




I will paste this in pippas thread.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

CobaltBlu said:


> I will paste this in pippas thread.


 
Thanks.


----------



## Nat




----------



## gsmom

so gorgeous...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Now I know why her gorgeous pink dress looked familiar! Leighton Meester wore a dress from the same designer on Gossip Girl!


----------



## pixiesparkle

lisalovesshoes said:


> Now I know why her gorgeous pink dress looked familiar! Leighton Meester wore a dress from the same designer on Gossip Girl!


 Yes!! a very similar version was also worn to a big Red Carpet event earlier this year as well but I can't quite recall who wore it.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

pixiesparkle said:


> Yes!! a very similar version was also worn to a big Red Carpet event earlier this year as well but I can't quite recall who wore it.



Googling it wasn't as easy as I thought... Who ISN'T wearing Jenny Packham! hahaha

Sandra Bullock? She had the nudy pink dress too!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/01/16/sandra-bullock-golden-globes-2011-red-carpet/


----------



## pixiesparkle

lisalovesshoes said:


> Googling it wasn't as easy as I thought... Who ISN'T wearing Jenny Packham! hahaha
> 
> Sandra Bullock? She had the nudy pink dress too!
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/01/16/sandra-bullock-golden-globes-2011-red-carpet/



oh yes how did I forget this dress!!! she looked gorgeous as always! Dita Von Teese also wore a similar version but in peach


----------



## princesskiwi07

In this handout image supplied by St James's Palace, Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge pose for the official tour portrait for their trip to Canada and California in the Garden's of Clarence House on June 3, 2011 in London. England. The newly married Royal Couple will be undertaking their first official joint tour to Canada and California from June 30th. The trip will begin with Canada Celebrations in Ottawa and include highlights such as the Calgary Stampede and a visit to Yellowknife.


----------



## viciel

Love her hat!  Has William gotten uglier or is standing next to Kate in that picture makes him so not yummy?



Nat said:


>


----------



## CobaltBlu

We missed Williams birthday!! Oh well, he had to work anyway....


----------



## pmburk

chriseve said:


> Love her hat! Has William gotten uglier or is standing next to Kate in that picture makes him so not yummy?


 
Aw, I think William is cute! I think it is his facial expression in that photo... not so great. He does this weird smile thing that almost looks like a snarl.

Catherine is gorgeous as always!


----------



## maggie7

I don't think posing for photographs is William's favourite thing, LOL, he looks a bit like "let's get it over with" and who can blame him...


----------



## kirsten

The Duchess of Cambridge will take on her first military role as a royal today as she hands out operational medals to members of the Irish Guards. Alongside the Duke of Cambridge, who is Colonel of the Irish Guards, Kate will present medals to soldiers who have recently returned from serving in Afghanistan. A royal aide said the Duchess was very pleased to be undertaking the role for a regiment 'so close to her husband's heart'.

The 1st Battalion Irish Guards returned in April from a six-month tour in Afghanistan where they were deployed to 22 different locations in Helmand Province, tasked with developing the Afghan Army. Six soldiers returned home two weeks before the royal couple's wedding day and had ceremonial duties to perform in London on the day. Before the medal parade, at Victoria Barracks in Windsor, William and Kate will meet privately with the families of three fallen servicemen and William will present them with posthumous Elizabeth Cross medals.

It is the first time that the couple have visited the regiment since William became Colonel of the Irish Guards in February. He also wore the regiment's striking red uniform on his wedding day. William is the Irish Guards' first royal colonel and its Colonel-in-Chief is the Queen. 

The regiment was formed on April 1, 1900, by order of Queen Victoria is response to the courageous actions of Irish regiments in the Second Boer War. The unit was heavily involved in the ceremonial duties but its servicemen are also fighting soldiers.


----------



## chantal1922

I like her coat.


----------



## ellieroma

that coat is beautiful!


----------



## maggie7

Way to go, Catherine, that is one fabulous outfit while keeping to the military theme, she looks great!!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Wow, I  this thread!!!
*subscribing*
 Carry on ladies!!! Great work! 
I agree that she looks FAB!


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, they both look amazing in the last set of photos.


----------



## gelbergirl

enjoying this thread and keeping updated on what is going on with William and Kate.
Thanks to those updating and posting photos!


----------



## DiorDeVille

LOVE the coat!!!


----------



## Belle49

Oh in LOVE with that coat and wow they look stunning together


----------



## CobaltBlu

Spot on, both of them. She nailed it, really!!!


----------



## bisousx

William looks damn good in a uniform. Yum


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the Military inspired dress/coat/coat dress, but the hat is TOTALLY OFF with it. Also, I like her better with a bit of weight on.


Also, of ALL the chefs who could do the dinner, GIADA is picked??? Mmeh...


----------



## pixiesparkle

she looks beautiful!! (minus the hat) I love her coat =)


----------



## coachariffic

I love the bracelet! 







Look at those calves!  What shoes are those??

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-chic-for-medal-presentation-115875-23226132/


----------



## Ladybug09

Wonder if the bracelet was a gift from William. Really cute and specific to her.


----------



## kaitydid

She looks absolutely stunning! I really love her coat and the bracelet she's wearing.  The clover pin is a nice touch too. And her shoes! I want to steal her shoes.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I think this is her best outfit so far since she began her royal life..I'm sure we will be seeing her in more stunning outfits in the near future =) It's so exciting to finally see royalty in the fashion spotlight I really like her bracelet as well..it looks like a crown engraved above the C? 

On a side note, isn't it summer and really hot in London? I'm amazed that they're able to dress like that her coat looks quite thick!


----------



## DiorDeVille

For those interested, it looks like the coat is bespoke Alexander McQueen, bracelet is custom-made, pumps are Prada. (Courtesy: whatkatewore.com)


----------



## pursecrzy

I can't wait to see what she wears on her trip to Canada and the US. It starts on Thursday.


----------



## Blo0ondi

kate looks usually greate i think she needs to fill up
but i'm not a big fan of her hat(s)


----------



## maggie7

pixiesparkle said:


> On a side note, isn't it summer and really hot in London? I'm amazed that they're able to dress like that her coat looks quite thick!



Hot, London?  For two days maybe, LOL


----------



## thecharmedwife

She looks so marvelous in navy... well in anything but that outfit is one of my favorites on her!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like the coat and shoes!


----------



## spylove22

She looks amazing there!


----------



## queennadine

LOVE that coat on her!


----------



## chantal1922

At Wimbledon

















Source: Daily Mail


----------



## chantal1922

coachariffic said:


> I love the bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those calves!  What shoes are those??
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-chic-for-medal-presentation-115875-23226132/


Love her bracelet


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

coachariffic said:


> Look at those calves! What shoes are those??
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...-chic-for-medal-presentation-115875-23226132/


 
The What Kate Wore blog says they're Prada shoes.


----------



## Nat

chantal1922 said:


> At Wimbledon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Mail



Aww, they look so happy  Loved watching them doing the wave in the bloody heat  It was 33°C in London today.


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous in that white dress.


----------



## coachariffic

Diane d'Poitier said:


> The What Kate Wore blog says they're Prada shoes.



Ooh thanks!


----------



## coachariffic

I've been reading some of the comments on the What Kate Wears blog. They seem to think that William gave the bracelet to Kate as Prince Charles gave Diana a similar bracelet and they think William is continuing the tradition! 

So cute!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I love that blog! Very cute story.

Her white dress is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## thecharmedwife

And there's those gorgeous LK Bennett Sledge heels again! I finally called the Chicago store to waitlist my name. The more I see her strut around in them. The more I have to have them!


----------



## minababe

her body looks scary.
she is beautiful though.


----------



## kaitydid

chantal1922 said:


> At Wimbledon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Mail


 
They look so happy! I'm loving her dress and shoes.  Heck, I even like her clutch!



thecharmedwife said:


> And there's those gorgeous LK Bennett Sledge heels again! I finally called the Chicago store to waitlist my name. The more I see her strut around in them. The more I have to have them!


 
If I hadn't pre-ordered the Pippa bag, I would have ordered the Sledge heels or the Maddox wedges. Oh, well, I'll just have to save up again to order a pair (or any LK Bennett shoe, really!).  Enjoy them when you get them!


----------



## chantal1922

According to the What Kate Wore Facebook page Camilla gave Kate the charm bracelet. They are saying Camilla's monogram is on the opposite side of the charm.




Source: What Kate Wore Facebook page.


----------



## coachariffic

thecharmedwife said:


> And there's those gorgeous LK Bennett Sledge heels again! I finally called the Chicago store to waitlist my name. The more I see her strut around in them. The more I have to have them!



I keep looking at the LK Bennett website. I can't tell if they ship to the States or not. I don't know if there is a store in LA. I don't think there is. 



chantal1922 said:


> According to the What Kate Wore Facebook page Camilla gave Kate the charm bracelet. They are saying Camilla's monogram is on the opposite side of the charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: What Kate Wore Facebook page.



I just read this as well. Very cute!


----------



## princesskiwi07

*June 30* - _Prince William, Duke of Cambridge & Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge board a plane of the Royal Canadian Air Force at London's Heathrow Airport on June 30, 2011 in London, England. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge travel to Ottawa for their first overseas tour as a married couple, the 11 day tour will take them to Canada and then on to California._


----------



## chantal1922

Woot Woot let the tour begin! Love her hair and the bag.


----------



## Sabine

ooh she is wearing a mulberry bag


----------



## chantal1922

Here are the deets on her outfit according to What Kate Wore:
Manon dress by French designer Roland Mouret. Love the back of this dress!





Her blazer is by a Canadian label called Smythe.




Manolo Blahnik "Calogera" pumps and as Sabine said a Mulberry bag


----------



## queennadine

Love her outfit!

Seeing her hair makes me want to cut mine a little!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Love her outfit!! I can see her transition into high end designer labels very quickly now that she's starting her royal official duties..we prob won't see much of her in Zara like before or wearing the same outfit twice from now on. I cant wait to see her wardrobe for the rest of the trip  Being a Louboutin lover I'd love to see her in them but she seems to go for more conservative brands


----------



## kaitydid

I love her outfit! Especially those shoes! Can't wait to see what else she's going to wear on the tour.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She looks beautiful! Perfect outfit!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Still a little frumpy for me, but she looks nice! Her hair is pretty like this.


----------



## chantal1922

Found this pic of Kate and William arriving on Tumblr. 




ETA:


----------



## chantal1922

WOOT WOOT more pics are coming in!








source: Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her hair looks fantastic back! I never see it like that...


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks great. Gosh she is a happy little sprite, isnt she!


----------



## Ejm1059

She looks great as usual, but I'm not crazy about the dress


----------



## chantal1922

The lace dress is  by Erdem Moralioglu


----------



## canadianstudies

She is so gorgeous, god....


----------



## silkstarh

Loved both her looks today.  This is going to be such a fun "what's Kate wearing" tour!  I'm betting she gets it right more often than not.


----------



## guccimamma

chantal1922 said:


> According to the What Kate Wore Facebook page Camilla gave Kate the charm bracelet. They are saying Camilla's monogram is on the opposite side of the charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: What Kate Wore Facebook page.



must be a royal thing, i wouldn't wear a monogram from my step MIL!


----------



## kaitydid

silkstarh said:


> Loved both her looks today. This is going to be such a fun "what's Kate wearing" tour! I'm betting she gets it right more often than not.


 
Oh, I agree!


----------



## princesskiwi07

*June 30* - _Prince William and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, visit the National War Memorial and place a wreath on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier. This is their first stop during the nine-day tour of Canada._


----------



## princesskiwi07

More + Links to Videos:

001. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAQiqkbZI0Q (Getting Off Plan)
002. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-iaLZPhpH4 (William Speech - Speaks French & English)
003. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkcW1uYQtrc (Laying Wreath)


----------



## chantal1922

Dinner @ Governor-General mansion. She is wearing the same Issa London dress she wore the day before the wedding.








Sources: What Kate Wore and Daily Mail


----------



## chantal1922

Kate and Pippa have been giving me tons of personal style inspiration. They make me want to go out and buy a bunch of dresses.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Issa dress is cute. She's wearing those same wedges too, which I don't really like.


----------



## kaitydid

I love her dress and I want those wedges!


----------



## queennadine

Love that lace dress! I think she should have worn black shoes with it though.

And the fact that she keeps wearing clothes she already has and has worn out in public just amazes me! In a good way!


----------



## exotikittenx

She is soooo beautiful and I love that lace dress.

I also totally respect and admire that she will re-wear clothes.  It makes me feel like I don't need to constantly be shopping and spending money and there is no shame in wearing the same outfit twice.  She is a great inspiration.  I hope they maintain that quality about them (Pippa and Kate).


----------



## xlovely

I would look that happy too if it was my first time out of the country!!


----------



## letsgoshopping

xlovely said:


> I would look that happy too if it was my first time out of the country!!



It's not her first time out of the country, but it is her first time to North America.


----------



## chantal1922

Pics are popping up on Tumblr. They are at Canadian Museum of Civilization for a ceremony.


----------



## xlovely

letsgoshopping said:


> It's not her first time out of the country, but it is her first time to North America.



Eeps I meant to say first time to that country :shame: It's still early here.


----------



## chantal1922

Source: Tumblr
I think this is the same white dress she wore in her engagement pics


----------



## Ejm1059

Cute shoes. Not crazy about the hat. Nice ode to Canada though  I really love the dress.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I love everything


----------



## paepaega

What I love about her is that she is reusing her dress constantly. Even I myself always looking for a new dress for a special occasion.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah, I can't believe how often she re-wears her dresses to big events. I'm always looking for an excuse to buy a new dress! If I was taking a royal tour of Canada, you best believe I'd be running to the mall! lol. 
I love eveything about this outfit, except for that brooch. It doesn't go.


----------



## coachariffic

Reusing her dresses shows how practical and down to earth she is! 

The engagement dress is an example she wore it once for pictures why not wear it again?? I love it!


----------



## Ritovskyta

I think she also does it since the world's overall economy is so crappy they chose not to shove it into everyone's faces - gee look how rich I am ... maybe.


----------



## guccimamma

^ i agree. i'm sure the re-wearing of dresses is a calculated move. 

she didn't just pull it out of the suitcase and run a steamer over it in the hotel room.


----------



## Ritovskyta

:lolots:


----------



## Hirondelle

They will visit the hospital where I work on Saturday and I hope to get close to them.
In the program  : a visit to the Ob-Gyn section+delivery room, they will also meet a new mother+take pics with the family. Then visit both the neonat + pediatric cancer departments.
I'm pretty excited - I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I'll also be if I was in your place. Once in a lifetime event. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Just A Couple More Pictures + Video

001. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn0l_QaY_z8 (citizenship ceremony)
002. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbLgoBEjIMQ (arriving in carriage)


----------



## princesskiwi07

More photos.


----------



## maggie7

There is so much genuine affection between them at all times..it's nice to see..

With Charles and Di there was always tension brewing..


----------



## carport

princesskiwi07 said:


> Just A Couple More Pictures + Video
> 
> 001. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn0l_QaY_z8 (citizenship ceremony)
> 002. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbLgoBEjIMQ (arriving in carriage)



I love the videos, especially the second. Thanks for posting. 

The Cambridges are an adorable couple, clearly happy together. It's quite uplifting to see.


----------



## chantal1922

maggie7 said:


> There is so much genuine affection between them at all times..it's nice to see..
> 
> With Charles and Di there was always tension brewing..


ita


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just love her style, her figure, her hair.  Good choice Will!!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Just realized Kate's fascinator has a maple leaf on it. Interesting.


----------



## chantal1922

Woot Woot wearing my favorite color.





Source: Reuters


----------



## daynci

^ she looks wonderful

lovve that they are so in love


----------



## Star1231

lanasyogamama said:


> I just love her style, her figure, her hair.  Good choice Will!!



ITA!  She's a very classy individual.  Love her.  I wonder how tall she is? I know in pics with FLOTUS, Kate was a couple of inches shorter.


----------



## Ladybug09

Maybe 5'9"? I think FLOTUS is 5'11".


----------



## Varya03

I'm sorry but she is starting to look TOO THIN!!! That purple dress hangs on her (DM pics) and due to not having any fat on her face anymore when she grins it looks skeletal. Being naturally small boned is one thing, but as evidence by the pictures of her a few years ago and when she was in university she is not supposed to be this thin. It's too much and it's getting towards dangerous territory. And NO I'm not comparing her to Diana... that is already done ad nauseum already by her adoring press.


----------



## ms piggy

When William and Catherine first got married, there were many critics (both royal and not) who were saying there's no and/or not enough emotion or show of love between the young couple, especially during the wedding ceremony. Plenty of comparison with another young royal couple who were married 10 months before them. Just look at them looking at each other (at the wedding and now) is more than enough proof there's genuine love and respect going on. They don't need to be touchy-feely to demonstrate that they are in love. (BRF typically tends to be more reserve on their emotions). What a beautiful couple, inside and out!!


----------



## maggie7

Thanks for posting all these great photoes!!

Trust Tpf to provide me with all the great pics ahead of the papers


----------



## bern

guccimamma said:


> ^ i agree. i'm sure the re-wearing of dresses is a calculated move.



Most definitely


----------



## bern

Yes love the pics.
They are clearly great friends, which I believe is a solid basis for a lasting marriage


----------



## kaitydid

ms piggy said:


> When William and Catherine first got married, there were many critics (both royal and not) who were saying there's no and/or not enough emotion or show of love between the young couple, especially during the wedding ceremony. Plenty of comparison with another young royal couple who were married 10 months before them. *Just look at them looking at each other (at the wedding and now) is more than enough proof there's genuine love and respect going on. They don't need to be touchy-feely to demonstrate that they are in love.* (BRF typically tends to be more reserve on their emotions). *What a beautiful couple, inside and out!!*


 
I totally agree! Looking at these photos makes me smile. It's clear that they love each other and are very happy together!


----------



## cookie dough

kaitydid said:


> I totally agree! Looking at these photos makes me smile. It's clear that they love each other and are very happy together!


 
Kate Wales is a class act through and through. Love this pair!


----------



## pixiesparkle

I think they make a perfect couple!! I think it's very cool of her to incorporate the maple leaf/Canadian symbol in her fascinator as well as her brooch..and I  her fan shaped clutch 

I can also spot in one of the pics the lady behind Kate is wearing Salvatore Ferragamo red/white pumps


----------



## frenchpearls

ms piggy said:


> When William and Catherine first got married, there were many critics (both royal and not) who were saying there's no and/or not enough emotion or show of love between the young couple, especially during the wedding ceremony. Plenty of comparison with another young royal couple who were married 10 months before them. Just look at them looking at each other (at the wedding and now) is more than enough proof there's genuine love and respect going on. They don't need to be touchy-feely to demonstrate that they are in love. (BRF typically tends to be more reserve on their emotions). What a beautiful couple, inside and out!!



Perfectly said Ms. Piggy!

They look so happy, and so content. I hope they continue to have a lovely trip


----------



## bern

cookie dough said:


> Kate Wales is a class act through and through. Love this pair!



FYI: Kate Wales is incorrect
It's Kate Mountbatten-Windsor


----------



## Lilarose

maggie7 said:


> There is so much genuine affection between them at all times..it's nice to see..
> 
> With Charles and Di there was always tension brewing..



ITA! It's absolutely wonderful. I think William has looked better and more alive since his wedding. Kate is gorgeous and gracious. They're a wonderful match.

However, I am concerned about her weight. She has gotten thin to the point of looking older and a little gaunt.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I am sure she's still under a lot of pressure. she seems to be a perfectionist. I am sure she'll relax once she ends the north American tour. if she can make that she can make everything...

she looks amazing.


----------



## White Orchid

She's too thin.


----------



## chantal1922

Wearing Catherine Walker 'Kensington' dress









Source: Tumblr
ETA:


----------



## chantal1922

Better pic of the back of her dress




source: tumblr


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

The maple leaf brooch is probably the same one the Queen wears when she visits Canada.


----------



## kaitydid

pixiesparkle said:


> I think they make a perfect couple!! I think it's very cool of her to incorporate the maple leaf/Canadian symbol in her fascinator as well as her brooch..and* I  her fan shaped clutch*
> 
> I can also spot in one of the pics the lady behind Kate is wearing Salvatore Ferragamo red/white pumps


 
I love that clutch too!


----------



## bern

Diane d'Poitier said:


> The maple leaf brooch is probably the same one the Queen wears when she visits Canada.



Now I would be hopeless as a princess

Even with security, dressers and staff watching every move, I would find a way to lose that brooch.


----------



## coachariffic

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, reacts during a cooking workshop at the Institut de tourisme et dhotellerie du Quebec in Montreal July 2, 201

http://whatkatewore.com/2011/07/02/kate-is-the-epitome-of-understated-chic-in-catherine-walker/


----------



## candy2100

bern said:


> FYI: Kate Wales is incorrect
> It's Kate Mountbatten-Windsor


 
Prince William went by William Wales at school.


----------



## frenchpearls

I posted this on the Kate Middleton Style thread too, but since its a beautiful photo of the couple thought it deserved to be repeated!


----------



## bern

candy2100 said:


> Prince William went by William Wales at school.



I know he did.

From wiki



> As a titled royal, Catherine holds no surname, but when one is used, it is Mountbatten-Windsor.


----------



## frenchpearls

bern said:


> I know he did.
> 
> From wiki



Bern's on the money.



> *Mountbatten-Windsor* is the personal surname of some of the descendants of Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh under an ambiguously-worded Order-in-Council issued in 1960,[1] and as such a cadet branch of the House of Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg (known as the House of Glücksburg for short), which in turn is a branch of the House of Oldenburg.


 (wiki)

Basically, Phillip, who was/is a distant cousin of Elizabeth's (thanks to Victoria and her many children!) got special permission to create a branch of his own family's house in order to give his children and descendants a regular last name. It's not their legal last name however as the majority of the family are titled royals. 

I gather William and Harry used Wales at school for simplicities sake, given Charles of the Prince of Wales. Similarly, Beatrice and Eugenie use York as Andrew is the Duke of York. 

But properly, if they were to be named sans title they'd be William Mountbatten-Windsor and Henry Mountbatten-Windsor. So it's Catherine (or Kate) Mountbatten-Windsor.


----------



## AEGIS

White Orchid said:


> She's too thin.



IA.  but we all deal with pressure and stress differently.



frenchpearls said:


> I posted this on the Kate Middleton Style thread too, but since its a beautiful photo of the couple thought it deserved to be repeated!




michelle and barack have a photo like this and i think it's so cute!




Ritovskyta said:


> I think she also does it since the world's overall economy is so crappy they chose not to shove it into everyone's faces - gee look how rich I am ... maybe.




yup. like michelle wearing jcrew when designers would send her anything.


i do wish kate would have more fun with her clothing.  bc she is so thin i think she should wear more a-line skirts and dresses.


----------



## ms piggy

Some candid pics of the couple on Day 3 of the Canadian tour. 

*Great chemistry together*






*The ever protective William*





*Catherine appeared relax in the kitchen*





*William receiving cooking tips*





*Mischievous Kate*


----------



## ms piggy

One more. 

*Enjoying each other's company*


----------



## ms piggy

A sweet picture of the couple created by a child cancer patient at the Sainte-Justine University Hospital in Montreal, Canada - 2nd July 2011.


----------



## candy2100

,


----------



## candy2100

candy2100 said:


> Prince William went by William Wales at school.


 


bern said:


> I know he did.
> 
> From wiki


 
I mentioned this only for adding to the friendly conversation, not to correct or argue any point with anybody. I agreed along with your input, so please take my contribution to the thread in the spirit it was intended.


----------



## frenchpearls

Great Pics *Ms. Piggy*!
*Candy2100*- I hope you don't think I was offending you backing up Bern's point! I have a bit of a love for random facts and google ha. 

I really, really hope they are blessed with a child soon. I think they'll be amazing parents


----------



## maggie7

10 bucks she's pregnant before Christmas!


----------



## maggie7

ms piggy said:


> One more.
> 
> *Enjoying each other's company*



Love this photo, they seem so together and able to share the moment even with half the world watching..all this representing must be so much more enjoyable for William with Kate at his side, he looks genuinely happy!


----------



## ellieroma

frenchpearls said:


> I posted this on the Kate Middleton Style thread too, but since its a beautiful photo of the couple thought it deserved to be repeated!




thats beautiful


----------



## queennadine

They're so cute together!


----------



## bern

candy2100 said:


> please take my contribution to the thread in the spirit it was intended.



Likewise

I was just stating a fact.


----------



## Nat

Royal blue: Kate steps off warship in another stunning dress as couple arrive in Quebec

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-prove-definitely-sea-legs.html#ixzz1R3brydUr


----------



## Avril

Oh WOW, I love the blue dress!!


----------



## Avril

The blue dress is Erdem pre-fall 2011 in case anyone is interested!


----------



## minababe

beautiful looks in canada. loooooove the blue dress!


----------



## xlovely

The two of them give me serious warm fuzzies


----------



## coachariffic

xlovely said:


> The two of them give me serious warm fuzzies




Me too!!

The pic that was posted of them watching the fireworks almost got me crying. I know, I'm crazy but they are so cute and in love!


----------



## Avril

coachariffic said:


> Me too!!
> 
> The pic that was posted of them watching the fireworks almost got me crying. I know, I'm crazy but they are so cute and in love!


 
I totally agree, they are so sweet together and seem NORMAL.  It's refreshing to see them out n about doing the royal tour yet then go shopping for groceries in Waitrose, etc. when they are back home in Angelsea.


----------



## chantal1922

frenchpearls said:


> I posted this on the Kate Middleton Style thread too, but since its a beautiful photo of the couple thought it deserved to be repeated!


how sweet


----------



## kaitydid

frenchpearls said:


> I posted this on the Kate Middleton Style thread too, but since its a beautiful photo of the couple thought it deserved to be repeated!


 
What a beautiful photo! It's so sweet and very touching. Pictures of them like these make me smile.


----------



## Nat

Avril said:


> The blue dress is Erdem pre-fall 2011 in case anyone is interested!



Love that dress, thanks for sharing


----------



## maggie7

She looks beautiful and elegant, this is how it's done!

I'm so over top heavy celebs in their crazy platform stilettos tottering around, they look like flipping cartoons..you don't need to have everything on show to look great..


----------



## paepaega

People considered me as skinny. (I'm 5'4" , 99 lbs) I hardly see other people too skinny. However, I started to think that the duchess is being too skinny now.  Her head starts to look too big comparing to her body size.


----------



## frenchpearls

I'm not in love with the latest blue dress...
However, I'm glad everyone liked the profile shot of them with the fireworks! It was too nice not to be shared with you ladies


----------



## Ladybug09

ironic...and Windsor isn't even the family's real last name. They changed it years ago.

http://www.royal.gov.uk/ThecurrentRoyalFamily/TheRoyalFamilyname/Overview.aspx


> Before 1917, members of the British Royal Family had no surname, but  only the name of the house or dynasty to which they belonged. ..the _British royal family_ changed their _last name_ from Saxe-Coburg-Gotha to Windsor in 1917.
> 
> 
> In 1917, there was a radical change, when George V specifically adopted  Windsor, not only as the name of the 'House' or dynasty, but also as the  surname of his family. The family name was changed as a result of  anti-German feeling during the First World War, and the name Windsor was  adopted after the Castle of the same name.
> 
> At a meeting of the Privy Council on 17 July 1917, George V declared  that 'all descendants in the male line of Queen Victoria, who are  subjects of these realms, other than female descendants who marry or who  have married, shall bear the name of Windsor'.
> 
> The Royal  Family name of Windsor was confirmed by The Queen after her accession in  1952. However, in 1960, The Queen and The Duke of Edinburgh *decided  that they would like their own direct descendants to be distinguished  from the rest of the Royal Family (without changing the name of the  Royal House), as Windsor is the surname used by all the male and  unmarried female descendants of George V.
> 
> *It was therefore declared in the Privy Council that The Queen's  descendants, other than those with the style of Royal Highness and the  title of Prince/Princess, or female descendants who marry, would carry  the name of Mountbatten-Windsor.
> 
> ...Unless The Prince of Wales chooses to alter the present decisions when  he becomes king, he will continue to be of the House of Windsor and his  grandchildren will use the surname Mountbatten-Windsor.



Great pics here, but I don't feel like posting.



> I'm a mummy in waiting, admits Kate as she gets broody over baby on Canada tour
> 
> Royal couple show their softer side as they meet young admirers on day four of their visit
> 
> By Rebecca English
> 
> Last updated at 12:23 AM on 4th July 2011
> 
> Comments (34)
> Add to My Stories
> Share
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge spoke about her hopes of starting a family when she met the father of a beautiful little girl.
> 
> Kate had been given a bouquet by Raffaela, two-year-old daughter of British expat David Cheater, 28, during a walkabout in Quebec City.
> 
> When Mr Cheater wished the duchess well in her efforts to start a family, she thanked him, saying Yes, I hope to.
> Rehearsal for the real thing: Kate continued to captivate Canada - young and old alike - as the Royal couple's tour brought them to Quebec
> 
> Rehearsal for the real thing: Kate continued to captivate Canada - young and old alike - as the Royal couple's tour brought them to Quebec
> From one troop to another: Prince William showed his softer side as he greeted a group of children
> 
> From one troop to another: Prince William showed his softer side as he greeted a group of children
> 
> Standing to attention: A line of little boys dressed as British soldiers seem overjoyed to be inspected by the Royal couple
> 
> Standing to attention: A line of little boys dressed as British soldiers seem overjoyed to be inspected by the Royal couple
> 
> It is the first time Kate has spoken publicly about having children although her husband William said when they got engaged that they would like to have a family.
> 
> If she follows royal precedent she could be giving birth to an heir to the throne before April next year. William was born on June 21, 1982 around 11 months after his parents the Prince and Princess of Wales wed in July 1981.
> 
> 
> More...
> 
> Royal blue: Kate steps off warship in another stunning dress as couple arrive in Quebec
> And she can cook! Kate reveals another of her talents as she dazzles in the kitchen
> 'I fear for William': Duchess tells military wife of her worries about Prince's risky helicopter rescue missions
> Seeing DOUBLE! William's doppelganger shows up for Royal visit to Quebec
> 
> And the Queen gave birth to Charles on November 14, 1948, just short of a year after marrying the Duke of Edinburgh on November 20, 1947.
> 
> On Day Three of their first foreign tour together, Kate and Wills were to be found in chefs whites for a cookery lesson.
> Give us a wave: Kate and William continued their charm offensive as they arrived at the Forts-de-Levis community celebration in Levis, Quebec
> 
> Give us a wave: Kate and William continued their charm offensive as they arrived at the Forts-de-Levis community celebration in Levis, Quebec
> 
> Meet and greet: The Duke reaches out to a group of admirers, all jostling to catch a glimpse of him
> 
> Meet and greet: The Duke reaches out to a group of admirers, all jostling to catch a glimpse of him
> 
> The couple were taken to the Quebec Tourism and Hotel Institute in Montreal and attempted dishes including Lake Brome duck, Îles-de-la-Madeleine lobster, and Charlevoix herb and cranberry encrusted lamb.
> 
> William, in particular, appeared to relish the challenge of making a soufflé with the Premier of Quebec, Jean Charest. Is there a time limit? Is it like Ready Steady Cook?  he asked.
> 
> In fact the duke  who tends not to make anything more complicated than shepherds pie  got decidedly competitive. When Mr Charest produced the first soufflé of the lesson, brought forward with a flourish by the duchess, Wills quickly whipped his out of the oven and crowed: Much better! This one is mine.
> It's not all adulation: Although the young royals have mostly be welcomed with open arms by Canadians, the faced separatist protesters in Quebec City
> 
> It's not all adulation: Although the young royals have mostly be welcomed with open arms by Canadians, the faced separatist protesters in Quebec City
> 
> He then turned to Mr Charest and rubbed it in with one of those Windsor toe-curling puns typical of his father: If you could rise to the challenge that would be great.
> 
> The duchess seemed to take the lesson more seriously.
> 
> Student Theresa Rindress, 23, who demonstrated how to make an amuse-bouche of foie gras on a toasted brioche with apple cider jelly, said: I showed her how to hold the knife and  position her hand so that she did not cut herself. She was fantastic. She was very competent with the knife.
> Walkabout: The couple showed no sign of running out of steam on day four of their visit to Canada
> 
> Walkabout: The couple showed no sign of running out of steam on day four of their visit to Canada
> 
> All smiles: After yet another outfit change, Kate waves to fans as she and William arrive at Fort Levis
> 
> All smiles: After yet another outfit change, Kate waves to fans as she and William arrive at Fort Levis
> A natural: The Duchess looks completely at ease as she talks to the younger fans who have come out to see her
> 
> A natural: The Duchess looks completely at ease as she talks to the younger fans who have come out to see her
> 
> The couple moved on to Quebec City, where William won warm applause when he gave a short speech totally in French, thanking his audience  for its patience with my accent and promising to return.
> 
> Earlier in the day the couple won over a green-haired punk as they visited a drop-in centre for homeless youths. Pierre, a 24-year-old circus skills student, juggled with cigar boxes during their visit to the Maison Dauphine  in Quebec.
> 
> William described the juggling as awesome. Pierre said: Im not really a big royalist, but its special to meet them, a privilege.
> Whirlwind tour: The couple touch down in Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-reveals-hopes-royal-baby.html#ixzz1R6c6Z32W


----------



## coachariffic

Avril said:


> I totally agree, they are so sweet together and seem NORMAL.  It's refreshing to see them out n about doing the royal tour yet then go shopping for groceries in Waitrose, etc. when they are back home in Angelsea.



So true! It's refeshing to see two people really in love unlike the Hollywood relationships we often see like Kim Kardashian and her latest. Bleh!


----------



## frenchpearls

Cutest expression!


----------



## CobaltBlu

frenchpearls said:


> Cutest expression!




This is adorable!!!!  Cutest Pic Ever!!!


----------



## frenchpearls

I was a bit indifferent towards these two as a couple prior to the wedding- but have completely become a Will and Kate fan. They both come across as gracious, friendly and elegant and completely in love.


----------



## frenchpearls

From earlier on, but such a great pic:


----------



## Ladybug09

make sure you cite the source/link of your pics.

ETA: Maybe they don't care about that on the site anymore, I've seen a couple where they don't cite...



frenchpearls said:


> Cutest expression!


----------



## forchanel

Love that cream dress!! I want to buy it but its sold out!!


----------



## maggie7

She sure is good for some retailers at the moment


----------



## frenchpearls

Ladybug09 said:


> make sure you cite the source/link of your pics.
> 
> ETA: Maybe they don't care about that on the site anymore, I've seen a couple where they don't cite...



I will make sure to anyway! Thanks Ladybug09! It was from Canadian Heritage - Patrimoine canadien's photostream.

The others I've posted are all from What Kate Wore or Just Jared.


----------



## ms piggy

A couple of pics of Prince William who's looking mighty charming and ahem sexy here. Nice suit! 

Source: The Royal Order of Sartorial Splendor


----------



## bern

Will looks great in that last pic


----------



## DC-Cutie

Her looks have been fantastic.  On the news this morning they were reporting that she had help back home on her looks for the various occasions, but she chose everything.  She doesn't have a stylist. She is doing her own makeup and the only person on staff to assist her is a hairdresser, a Canadian one!


----------



## Touch

frenchpearls said:


> From earlier on, but such a great pic:


kate looked awesome of the tour... I like that they both seem to unaffected by it all


----------



## ms piggy

William and Catherine on day 5 morning of their Canada tour. 

Catherine looks lovely in the "sailor" dress reportedly Sarah Burton for Alexander McQueen. Looking neat with the hair in a pony tail.


----------



## Nat

Random pictures of their Canadian tour




































Now you see it: Kate grins as she take part in a magic trick at the centre





Now you don't: The Duchess looks amazed as the trick is completed

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ting-admits-Kate-Middleton.html#ixzz1R9FvwDBT


----------



## Nat

ms piggy said:


> William and Catherine on day 5 morning of their Canada tour.
> 
> Catherine looks lovely in the "sailor" dress reportedly Sarah Burton for Alexander McQueen. Looking neat with the hair in a pony tail.



Love that dress!


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-welcoming-ceremony-Prince-Edward-Island.html


----------



## Ritovskyta

very pretty


----------



## chantal1922

Love it!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Cute!


----------



## too_cute

they are adorable.


----------



## Contessa

a close friend of mine is one of the "official" photographers for their visit to Canada...he has some amazing candids. 

She's gorgeous, and this isn't a criticism...rather an observation that she is ghostly thin. As pretty as she is, she looks incredibly fragile and unhealthy.


----------



## CobaltBlu

They are darling together. She has chosen her outfits just perfectly. 

I would say that yes, she is very very thin now, and if the camera adds 5 lbs, well, she has to be just a little slip of a thing. I hope she is OK.


----------



## Coco Belle

CobaltBlu said:


> They are darling together. She has chosen her outfits just perfectly.
> 
> I would say that yes, she is very very thin now, and if the camera adds 5 lbs, well, she has to be just a little slip of a thing. I hope she is OK.



ITA and like my mom would say, if she lifts up her arms she's gonna fall through her butthole!! (lol gotta love mom) She is lovely and looks healthy in terms of her skin tone, etc but she is really, REALLY thin now! thinner than at the wedding...


----------



## kroquet

She is thin, and is probably small boned as well.    I am tall and was very thin when I was younger, but was never unhealthy.

How many people will be crictical when she adds a few pounds.    Lordy, she is pregnant, or fat.    She can't win for losing, IMO.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco Belle said:


> ITA and like my mom would say, if she lifts up her arms she's gonna fall through her butthole!! (lol gotta love mom) She is lovely and looks healthy in terms of her skin tone, etc but she is really, REALLY thin now! thinner than at the wedding...



I just watched the engagement interview and she looked a lot healthier, though still very slender. I am not criticizing her, I think she is fabulous, but I dont want her to waste away, poor little thing!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I really am not criticizing, I put these pics side by side, she has a small frame but she seems to have gotten even smaller...


ETA: that sailor dress is just adorable on her....


----------



## Coco Belle

^ Honestly, her hips are so slender in the sailor suit that they actually look Photoshopped.


----------



## roseylovestosho

I don't think she's too thin- or sickly looking. She has muscle tone in her arms and legs, which you need to eat the proper nutrients in order to keep the muscle mass. If she was starving herself in any shape or form then she wouldn't have any muscle tone. She just very clearly has a restrictive diet along with a workout plan that helps reduce her body fat and stay toned. My best friend eats approximately 3000 calories a day- probably more than a lot of women on this forum, and she is as thin as Kate Middleton because everything she puts in her mouth is a vegetable, protein, low sodium, no sugar, reduced carbs, and all natural alongside a pretty intense workout routine (approx an hour and a half a day).


----------



## pursecrzy

Diane d'Poitier said:


> The maple leaf brooch is probably the same one the Queen wears when she visits Canada.


 
It is!

And for an added regal touch, the duchess wore the Queen's diamond Maple Leaf brooch. The Queen, as Princess Elizabeth, wore the brooch on her first visit to Canada in 1951 and again on Canada Day last year. 

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...ours-uk-labels-for-canada-day/article2083759/


----------



## princesskiwi07

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge rows a dragon boat across Dalvay lake on July 4, 2011 in Charlottetown, Canada.

Photos from zimbio.com

Video 001: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPlwW-xrGzU


----------



## princesskiwi07

More photos.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## forchanel

Awww!!  Cute pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## princesskiwi07

More photos.


----------



## kroquet

OMG - they are so cute together and I hope they make some amazing kids.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love Overload!!!


----------



## gsmom

I really like Kate and Wills...I think they look gorgeous and well-adjusted together and so happy. 

There are just a couple of pictures where you can see how gaunt and skeletal she is. I really hope this is due to stress and that once she gets more settled in the marriage she will gain a little weight.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I have so enjoyed all these pics coming out of their trip. I think she is just stunning (thin or not!) and her sense of style is just TDF.


----------



## princesskiwi07

Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge meet with local chefs in the culinary station where the Duchess tried a local oyster, on July 4, 2011 at Dalvay by the Sea, Prince Edward Island , Canada.


----------



## maggie7

Gorgeous!

Diana would have loved this...


----------



## CobaltBlu

maggie7 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Diana would have loved this...




So true. Wills and Catherine are so cute together, you can tell they are staying connected in a very intimate way even at these very public events. I think it is just wonderful to watch. I am so glad I stayed up to watch their wedding  

Her outfits are just on point no matter what, not to mention all the love. Its really a treat to follow them. The Queen must be so happy (and relieved) to see them representing the royals so well.


----------



## Laurie8504

CobaltBlu said:


> I really am not criticizing, I put these pics side by side, she has a small frame but she seems to have gotten even smaller...
> 
> 
> ETA: that sailor dress is just adorable on her....



 I must be the only person who doesn't think she is "ghostly", "frail", or "gaunt"...I just don't see it.  Certainly she is thin, but it doesn't look unhealthy to me.  She obviously weighed more in college, I just think the "freshman 15" could be to blame...and naturally she's keeping more of an eye on her weight now.  Have I been brain-washed by female images in the media because I think she looks ok?  I will happily admit it if I am wrong, but in these images she really looks fine to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think it's just a matter of personal taste and opinion. Different people see different things. Appearance is so subjective.


----------



## veronabrit

Laurie8504 said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't think she is "ghostly", "frail", or "gaunt"...I just don't see it.  Certainly she is thin, but it doesn't look unhealthy to me.  She obviously weighed more in college, I just think the "freshman 15" could be to blame...and naturally she's keeping more of an eye on her weight now.  Have I been brain-washed by female images in the media because I think she looks ok?  I will happily admit it if I am wrong, but in these images she really looks fine to me.


You're definitely not the only person. I also can't see it, at all. I think she looks great and healthy.


----------



## kaitydid

CobaltBlu said:


>


 


CobaltBlu said:


> Love Overload!!!


 
What adorable pictures of them!



Laurie8504 said:


> I must be the only person who doesn't think she is "ghostly", "frail", or "gaunt"...I just don't see it. Certainly she is thin, but it doesn't look unhealthy to me. She obviously weighed more in college, I just think the "freshman 15" could be to blame...and naturally she's keeping more of an eye on her weight now. Have I been brain-washed by female images in the media because I think she looks ok? I will happily admit it if I am wrong, but in these images she really looks fine to me.


 
Don't worry, you're not the only one. My mom makes comments about how thin she's gotten, but like you, I don't see it. To me she looks fine.


----------



## xlovely

Every time I see pics of Will and Kate I am so happy for them that they found each other! 



princesskiwi07 said:


> Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge meet with local chefs in the culinary station where the Duchess tried a local oyster, on July 4, 2011 at Dalvay by the Sea, Prince Edward Island , Canada.



I have her umbrella!


----------



## oonik

maggie7 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> *Diana would have loved this...*



I agree.. They just look so happy and in love ..


----------



## gsmom

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/the-official-prince-william-and-catherine-kate-thread-642321-218.html#post19373500

This just probably stood out to me because I've seen previous pictures of her upper arms looking this way too. I don't know...that right arm, above the elbow especially....it looks beyond lean or fit. Maybe that's normal and I am off base? 
I still think she is beautiful....but it's a slippery slope and on her frame a few pounds less can really alter her appearance.


----------



## princesskiwi07

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge takes photographs as Prince William, Duke of Cambridge takes part in helicopter manouvres called 'water birding' across Dalvay lake on July 4, 2011 in Charlottetown, Canada.


----------



## daynci

im so envy with their love


----------



## ms piggy

Thanks for all the pics!

It's really great to see them together on this tour. Catherine is showing more personality (she did a little dance after serving her plate at the culinary school, her reaction to the magic trick, her excitement after the dragon boat race etc) and William is obviously very proud of his wife. 

It is wonderful to see them doing a good job for the BRF. Not only are they easy on the eyes, their genuine warmth and enthusiasm shine through. Their rapport with each other and the public is very comfortable for us to see.


----------



## Mallhaciel

i love her red scarf! 

thanks for the pics guys


----------



## ms piggy

Catherine was back to steering the dragon boat before the start of the race yesterday. It must have brought back some memories. 

She definitely has lost weight although I don't think it is to an alarming level. Like most has mentioned, she has a slim frame. She should avoid outfits that over emphasized her narrow hips.


----------



## ms piggy

This is a lovely moment captured.


----------



## letsgoshopping

daynci said:


> im so envy with their love



Agreed! They seem like they were made for each other.


----------



## pixiesparkle

^ she looks so gorgeous in the photo posted above! 
They look lovely together, so much love and affections 

I agree with many people here that she is not unhealthy, but rather her slim frame and small waist make her appear so..She looks perfectly fine to me when she wears normal clothes (blazers and coats on top ofcourse) but I do think she should add on a few lbs because it really shows how thin she is when she wears slim fitting dresses. Still, I love that 'sailor' dress on her..try to look at the picture as a whole rather then fixating on her small waist, that might help


----------



## HauteMama

My only concern about her weight is because of what happened with Diana. Now, clearly the situation is VERY different with Kate and William than it was with Diana and Charles, but stress can do unusual things. I wouldn't want her being concerned with her weight and appearance to the extent that she develops an eating disorder. And I wouldn't want her to be too thin to conceive (though I don't think she is). But I'd imagine she's a bright enough girl to know there's trouble if she is THAT thin.


----------



## frenchpearls

I agree with others- if it wasn't for the fact that she looks so happy and her skin tone is good atm I'm be worried. As it is, she's got small bones, no hips and has lost weight in the last 6 months. Any woman would getting thrust even more into the public eye, marrying a prince and then undertaking this highly publicized trip would lose weight from both stress and exercise/diet to look their very best in photos etc!

I think the sailor dress is a bit kitsch (especially given it's a total homage to Anne of Green Gables!) but it looks like they had lots of fun at the dragon boat race!

I really want a red pashmina now!


----------



## Mallhaciel

frenchpearls said:


> I really want a red pashmina now!



i hear you!!! anyone know who's it by?


----------



## ms piggy

^ It has been suggested by whatkarewore.com, it could be Hugo Boss available at Selfridges : http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womens...cashmere-pashmina_159-78064228-SC14550114210/


----------



## Mallhaciel

^ thanks!!!! the cherry red is so nice against her skin!


----------



## frenchpearls

Was pondering. I totally understand the comment regarding how proud Diana would be of Will (and by extension Kate). However, I'm sure Charles is equally proud. He has raised William and it is evident he loves his children, however unpleasant his first marriage might have been. I think Charles can definitely be credited with raising a son who understands the expectations that have been placed upon him and who also seems to be gracious and generous with the general public. 

I've never been majorly into the Royals even though as an Australia the Queen is my Head of State. But William and Catherine have completely converted me to fan status. They are so endearing and their behaviour has reevaluated alot of my preconceived ideas of the RF, including of Charles.


----------



## Ritovskyta

^I kind of agree. Over the years I have grown fond of Charles, and his environment and social cares. I believe he was as much a prisoner of that marriage as Diana was.

HOWEVER I believe the reason Charles educated his kids like he did , in this free, easy going, very close to the people kind of way - and I believe ultimately the way, he himself, presently handle the public - is because Diana was there to shake things up.

We also have to give credits to William himself. He could go the party route of Harry, although I believe he knew , and accepted , from an early age what his role will be. He is by far a saint, but he knew how to keep his private affairs private.

I also believe this marriage will last and will be an example for the monarchy. For the simple reason I believe Kate is very much aware of everything and she has endure pretty much all a marriage/ relation has to endure while they dated. She, too, will keep the private affairs private and like the Queen Mother will be the rock of it all.

I really like Harry as well, but - like Albert in  Monaco - your private choices, when poor and turn public- do damage your image , the image of the monarchy and of the country you represent.

And if you're going to live off your country taxes, the only thing it is expected of you is to make that country proud.

I wonder how Kate is going to handle the end of the honeymoon process with the press - we've all seen it. suddenly the how pretty does she look, wont sell any longer and they will attack - I am sure well. She has endure quite a lot while with William, so I have faith in her!


----------



## chantal1922

*How Kate sparked an American Tan revival - and the real reason she keeps wearing those shiny tights *



> With her flawless fashion sense, radiant smile and bouncy, glossy locks, it is hard to find fault the Duchess of Cambridge.
> 
> But a few quiet murmurs from the style set indicate that her look is not being as universally well-received as it seems.
> 
> The 29-year-old has not set a foot wrong when it comes to designer frocks, but in almost every single picture, there is the same telltale satin sheen of sheer hosiery.
> 
> While it is true that nude stockings can hide a multitude of sins, they have not been in vogue since the Eighties and the result is a somewhat ageing look, at odds with her otherwise youthful style.
> 
> But would Catherine actually be wearing these tights if she weren't in the public eye? The fact that she is always wearing them, and closed-toe shoes for that matter, indicate that she is simply adhering to Royal protocol.
> 
> Indeed, one will never see the Queen, the Duchess of Cornwall or the Countess of Wessex without sheer stockings and closed-toe shoes. Even fashion-conscious Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie comply.
> 
> And when Tom Hanks' wife Rita Wilson described the dress code for a recent white tie event at Buckingham Palace, the rules were the same.
> 
> She told Harper's Bazaar: 'The palace dress requirements say that women... must wear closed-toed shoes - and get this: stockings! Sheer disbelief - I don't even own a pair of sheer hose.'
> 
> Of course, like everything else the Duchess has worn since her engagement in November last year, sheer tights have been flying off the shelves.
> 
> Tightsplease have seen a 90 per cent increase in sales of nude tights compared to last year, while Selfridges reported a 40 per cent year-on-year rise.
> Jordana Morrison, intimate apparel buyer at Selfridges told MailOnline: 'Key lines that are doing especially well are the new Wolford Naked 8s and Falke Shelina tights.'
> 
> Nicola Pringle, buying manager for Tightsplease, said: 'We believe the aim is to get glossy perfect pins rather than to get the American Tan hue, which has been popular in the past.'
> 
> She added: 'Whether this increase in sales is down to the unpredictable weather we have seen this spring summer or the Duchess of Cambridge, nude tights have definitely became a wardrobe staple.'
> 
> Of course Catherine is not the only famous name to favour sheer pantyhose. Her sister, Pippa Middleton, is also a dedicated fan of the look, as is French First Lady Carla Bruni-Sarkozy.
> Hayden Panettiere, Beyonce and Sarah Jessica Parker have also been championing the nude tights revival.
> 
> But opinion remains divided on whether it is a good look or not. Jezebel called it the 'ultimate pantyhose sin', while Daily Mail writer Anna Pursglove believes they are a godsend.
> 
> She wrote: 'As a natural blonde with skin so pale it appears blue in certain lights, I am depressingly familiar with the how-best-to-hide-my-pasty-legs-in-summer dilemma.'
> 
> Retailers say that the bestselling sheer tights are Wolford Naked 8s and Satin Touch 20s, Falke's Shelina tights. Pretty Polly's Naturals range, which promise a 'cooling effect' finish, is also selling well. So you can at least feel cool, even if the tights themselves are not.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ddleton-How-sparked-American-Tan-revival.html


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Interesting!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Prince William, Duke of Cambridge and his wife Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, visit the Somba K'e Civic Plaza on July 5, 2011 in in Yellowknife, Northwest Territories, Canada. 

Photos from Getty.


----------



## bisousx

chantal1922 said:


> *How Kate sparked an American Tan revival - and the real reason she keeps wearing those shiny tights *
> ]



Great read.. thanks for posting. Is there any practical use for wearing pantyhose? I've been confused about this. I was born in the 80s, so growing up I always assumed I'd end up wearing pantyhose as an adult, lol.


----------



## pmburk

I read the full Rita Wilson article and it was *so* interesting! I had no idea the palace still had such restrictions on attire. She said her dress had to have a "structured" bodice, and also mentioned it was strongly suggested that women wear their hair up. So bizarre!


----------



## Avril

Love Catherine and William!  They really look like a blissfully happily married couple who will stand the test of time 

As for her weight, I think it's unfair to constantly go on about her weight and how thin she is.  Yes she is thin but jees, she's a human being.  A lot of normal women go on these major diets before their wedding day to look their best, and that's only in front of their friends and family.  I'm sure if any of us were in her position with a billion people watching us on our wedding day, then the stress of all that would've made us lose weight too.  She's gonna be criticised no matter what.  At the end of the day, she's a beautiful girl brought under insane spotlight and no doubt she's gonna lose weight.  And because she's tall, she will look more thin anyway.  If she's happy with her weight and healthy and she is the one who knows her body best, then who are we to judge?  She's got a good head on her shoulders, she's not stupid - if she thinks she's too thin, she'll sort it out.


----------



## chantal1922

Kate is better than me. I hate hose. I have hated hose since I was a child lol. Wow Rita was only visiting the palace and had to follow strict dressing protocol. I wonder if ladies in the royal family get annoyed with the dress protocol or if they are just used to it.


----------



## chantal1922

Playing street hockey. LOL Kate's face in the first pic.

















Source: Daily Mail


----------



## kaitydid

chantal1922 said:


> Playing street hockey. LOL Kate's face in the first pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Mail


 
How cute are those photos! William looks like he's having a lot of fun! I had to laugh at their expressions in the first photo.


----------



## pmburk

Here are some quotes from the Rita Wilson article regarding the Palace dress requirements:

_The palace dress requirements say that women's gowns must be "structured." Huh? The bodice must have some sort of foundation in it, and the skirt must be full. Belle in Beauty and the Beast immediately comes to mind. Women must wear closed-toed shoes  and get this: stockings! Sheer disbelief  I don't even own a pair of sheer hose. 

__Then there are the gloves. If your gown is strapless, then over-the-elbow 12- to 18-button gloves are typical. If your gown has a sleeve, then a glove to the elbow is acceptable. (Ladies, do you know how hard it is to find white kid gloves anywhere in 2011? A European friend found mine in Italy.) At the palace, hair is usually worn up but not required to be. The way they say it, though, makes you think that if you don't, you might be sent to the tower. _
 
_Because men also have to follow royal protocol for attire, my husband called Tom Ford. White tie and tails were put immediately into the works. The vest of the man's ensemble has to be a certain length. It cannot be too long or too short. (There's also a certain shoe and a certain cuff length.)_

​​​​


Avril said:


> Love Catherine and William! They really look like a blissfully happily married couple who will stand the test of time
> 
> As for her weight, I think it's unfair to constantly go on about her weight and how thin she is. Yes she is thin but jees, she's a human being. A lot of normal women go on these major diets before their wedding day to look their best, and that's only in front of their friends and family. I'm sure if any of us were in her position with a billion people watching us on our wedding day, then the stress of all that would've made us lose weight too. She's gonna be criticised no matter what. At the end of the day, she's a beautiful girl brought under insane spotlight and no doubt she's gonna lose weight. And because she's tall, she will look more thin anyway. If she's happy with her weight and healthy and she is the one who knows her body best, then who are we to judge? She's got a good head on her shoulders, she's not stupid - if she thinks she's too thin, she'll sort it out.


 
ITA with this. Kate looks thin, but I don't think she looks emaciated, I don't understand where all the "gaunt" and "ghostly" comments are coming from at all - I just don't see it. Show me a pic of Leann Rimes in a bikini and then we'll talk.


----------



## chantal1922

In some pics Kates looks a little thin imo. I am sure she is under a lot of pressure. The media has unrealistic standards of beauty. As long as she is happy and healthy that is all that matters.


----------



## oonik

Okay because of the stockings article, I am now looking at Kate's legs in the latest photos. LOL !


----------



## maggie7

Avril said:


> Love Catherine and William!  They really look like a blissfully happily married couple who will stand the test of time
> 
> As for her weight, I think it's unfair to constantly go on about her weight and how thin she is.  Yes she is thin but jees, she's a human being.  A lot of normal women go on these major diets before their wedding day to look their best, and that's only in front of their friends and family.  I'm sure if any of us were in her position with a billion people watching us on our wedding day, then the stress of all that would've made us lose weight too.  She's gonna be criticised no matter what.  At the end of the day, she's a beautiful girl brought under insane spotlight and no doubt she's gonna lose weight.  And because she's tall, she will look more thin anyway.  If she's happy with her weight and healthy and she is the one who knows her body best, then who are we to judge?  She's got a good head on her shoulders, she's not stupid - if she thinks she's too thin, she'll sort it out.



Agree

As for comparison to how thin Diana was at some point, I think that was very different..Diana had a heavier build and could get quite chunky if she wasn't careful..when she became painfully thin she was in the middle of her battle with eating disorders, no doubt aggravated not merely by the pressure of looking slim, but an indicator of how unhappy she was in her marriage and an effort to regain some control...

I bet it wont't be many pounds Kate will have to put on before they start called her plump...(just remembering how the press called Fergie Dutchess of Pork (York), very cruel..)


----------



## jennalovesbags

bisousx said:


> Great read.. thanks for posting. Is there any practical use for wearing pantyhose? I've been confused about this. I was born in the 80s, so growing up I always assumed I'd end up wearing pantyhose as an adult, lol.



I can't not wear them if I'm wearing shoes other than sandals. My feet blister easily. So its either stockings or those footy things that move and get suck down in your shoe lol


----------



## SchnauzerCrazy

jennalovesbags said:


> I can't not wear them if I'm wearing shoes other than sandals. My feet blister easily. So its either stockings or those footy things that move and get suck down in your shoe lol



try Blister Block - it's magic


----------



## jennalovesbags

SchnauzerCrazy said:


> try Blister Block - it's magic



Good to know, thanks! I've always wondered how the stars do it


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Blister Block is amazing! I can't get them here in Australia anymore,, so I have to buy mine from ebay!!!

Loving the new photos!!!


----------



## coachariffic

chantal1922 said:


> *How Kate sparked an American Tan revival - and the real reason she keeps wearing those shiny tights *
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ddleton-How-sparked-American-Tan-revival.html



I would never have known she had stockings on until I was saw it mentioned on the What Kate Wears site and someone noticed her foot in the shoe had "tracks" on the bottom. My mother will be happy to know stockings are making a come back! 




Ritovskyta said:


> ^I kind of agree. Over the years I have grown  fond of Charles, and his environment and social cares. I believe he was  as much a prisoner of that marriage as Diana was.*
> 
> HOWEVER I believe the reason Charles educated his kids like he did , in  this free, easy going, very close to the people kind of way - and I  believe ultimately the way, he himself, presently handle the public - is  because Diana was there to shake things up.*



This was Diana's doing not Charles. She wanted her kids to be as normal as possible given their situations. Allegedly Charles has never squeezed  his own toothpaste so I can't imagine that he is one to be down with the people. He might have loosened up after the divorce and her death to continue what she started. You are right she did shake things up but she had to fight them just to be able to let the boys go to the schools they did. 

It's fantastic to see him happy after all he has been  through from his parents strained marriage and the divorce, to his mother's death, to his life  being lead in the public eye! I recently read the William and Henry book, Behind the palace walls or something. It's very interesting how much different William is (according to the book) than he is in public. 
I thought it was a good read as I didn't really know much about him or Harry.


----------



## Nat

Two Royals in a boat: Canoe-dling Kate and William wow Canada's Northwest Territories with their paddling partnership in a kayak

Royal couple fly to Yellowknife on sixth day of Canada tour to experience traditions of native people
Prince tries his hand at a game of shinty - street hockey
Vast North Western Territories are home to only 48,000 people
Kate and Wills presented with hockey jerseys with Cambridge on the back
Duke and Duchess will then travel on to Calgary

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ay-hockey-meet-Aboriginals.html#ixzz1RJPJZjtb


----------



## Bentley1

Such great pictures!!!  Looks like they're having such a great time and learning so much in the process!


----------



## Ritovskyta

amazing pics...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Love those pics!


----------



## gsmom

that first pic where she is watching william play hockey is hilarious!


----------



## Blo0ondi

chantal1922 said:


> Playing street hockey. LOL Kate's face in the first pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Daily Mail


 
kate's face is sooo fuuny  
but its nice 2 see them praticing usual activities and ebjoying their time


----------



## Belle49

Amazing, Amazing photos. I'm slowly becoming semi-obsessed with them


----------



## kaitydid

Nat said:


> Two Royals in a boat: Canoe-dling Kate and William wow Canada's Northwest Territories with their paddling partnership in a kayak
> 
> Royal couple fly to Yellowknife on sixth day of Canada tour to experience traditions of native people
> Prince tries his hand at a game of shinty - street hockey
> Vast North Western Territories are home to only 48,000 people
> Kate and Wills presented with hockey jerseys with Cambridge on the back
> Duke and Duchess will then travel on to Calgary
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ay-hockey-meet-Aboriginals.html#ixzz1RJPJZjtb
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/06/article-2011577-0CE1EA3000000578-146_964x638.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/06/article-2011577-0CE1EA2000000578-416_964x605.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/06/article-2011577-0CE1EA6400000578-333_964x722.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/06/article-2011577-0CE1F77800000578-726_964x932.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/06/article-2011577-0CE1F76C00000578-461_964x623.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/06/article-2011577-0CE1F7C800000578-339_964x653.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/06/article-2011577-0CE1FFF700000578-144_964x646.jpg


 
These are amazing photos. I love them!


----------



## elkington

what a great time they must be having! basically all they have to do is look interested and have small talk with people


----------



## letsgoshopping

Belle49 said:


> Amazing, Amazing photos. *I'm slowly becoming semi-obsessed with them*



Agreed! What am I going to do when their tour is over and I don't have multiple picture sets every day LOL!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ated-wild-forest-fires-unscheduled-visit.html


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1442224&stc=1&d=1309980691


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...t.php?attachmentid=1442226&stc=1&d=1309980859


----------



## CobaltBlu

OMG. This is amazing!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-Prince-William-enjoy-second-honeymoon.html


> Paddling into the distance, Prince William last night took his new bride to one of the most remote  and romantic  places on earth.
> The royal took advantage of a brief visit to the frontier town of Yellowknife to fly his wife into the Canadian wilderness to witness the region's legendary 'midnight sunset'.
> There, devoid of their entourage  including even their ever-present police bodyguards  the newly-weds set off by canoe to nearby Eagle Island, a tiny landmass boasting no more than two dozen small pine trees.
> It boasts a white-sand beach sandwiched between pink granite rocks leading into the crystal-clear - and ice-cold - water.
> There William and Kate feasted on local cranberries, bannock bread and Caribou steaks cooked over an open campfire in total peace and solitude.
> Afterwards they described the evening to aides as 'magical'.
> William, 29, arranged the evening as a surprise for Kate mid-way through their gruelling nine-day tour of Canada.
> 
> .....





> Waving goodbye to their staff, the couple paddled off to tiny Eagle Island, dubbed Honeymoon Island by locals, which is home to several Bald Eagle nests.
> The spot is so far north that it never gets dark at this time of year.
> Only at midnight does a low dusk finally settle, often producing one of the most spectacular  and slowest - sunsets on earth.
> Mike Freeland and his wife Tessa Macintosh, who own and run Blachford Lake Lodge, helped to arrange the prince's surprise.
> The couple spent their first night as man and wife on the island in July 1991.
> After watching William and Kate set off in their canoe Tessa, 58, a mother of three, said: 'Its real name is Eagle Island, but ever since my wedding night we've called it Honeymoon Island.
> 'When I was taken there I thought my new husband was the most romantic man on earth and I'm sure that is just how Kate must feel now.'
> Mike, 60, who has owned the land surrounding Blachford Lodge since 1980, added: 'The island is very beautiful.
> 'There isn't much on the island. But one of our chefs has prepared a meal of local cranberries, bannock bread and Caribou as well as some white fish for the couple.
> 'The midnight sunset here is regarded as the slowest sunset in the world and it is very spectacular. The island has a very special feeling and is incredibly romantic. It will be wonderful for them.
> 'Once you are there you are surrounded by nature. Only the sound of the occasional Loon bird in the distance breaks the silence.
> 'I think it is tremendous that they have decided to come here and spend time.
> 'They may not have long but after all the travelling and chaos of the past few days this really will re-charge their batteries.'
> After three hours the couple were collected from the island by a motorboat and flown by float-plane back to Yellowknife where another day of official engagements beckoned, including a surprise visit to the town of Slave Lake which was almost razed to the ground by wildfires in May.


----------



## chantal1922

^^How sweet!


----------



## exotikittenx

LOVE the pictures!  They look like they are having so much fun.  I like that they are not "too superior" to do regular, fun outdoor activities, sit on tree log benches, paddle in canoes, etc.  They are very down to earth.


----------



## gsmom

their appreciation for adventure is really fantastic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the point of an "official royal tour"? Is this vacation? Diplomacy? What?


----------



## lisalovesshoes

They are so cute together!!!!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the point of an "official royal tour"? Is this vacation? Diplomacy? What?



It is when the Government of Canada invites a member of the Royal Family to visit... read more here http://royaltour.gc.ca/faq-eng.cfm#h3


----------



## pixiesparkle

^  I wish I looked that good in jeans!

On a side note, I found this online: http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/slideshowajax/160156/the-evolution-of-kate-middleton.slideshow
It is quite interesting to see how her looks changed over the years.

And according to this source her 'sailor' dress isn't a new AMQ design..but IMO she rocked it better than SJP (would be even better if her waist wasn't so tiny)..what do you think?
http://celebrities.ninemsn.com.au/blog.aspx?blogentryid=844284&showcomments=true


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I like it better on SJP, but Kate looks good too.


----------



## maggie7

Love the navy version!


----------



## White Orchid

Gosh, compare these two to the Monaco newly weds.  Pictures do paint a thousand words.


----------



## kaitydid

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG. This is amazing!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...on-Prince-William-enjoy-second-honeymoon.html


 
Aww! That's so sweet and so romantic!


----------



## frenchpearls

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what exactly is the point of an "official royal tour"? Is this vacation? Diplomacy? What?




It's definitely diplomacy. It's important in the Commonwealth for the Queen and her family to make sure they're _seen_ by their subjects. Especially as there is always talk regarding becoming a republic (here in Australia as well as in Canada, NZ etc). It also gives William and Catherine the chance to visit a country that they will at some point be the monarchs of and for the people to see them. That's my understanding of Royal Tours anyway!

I love the story of the midnight sunset ColbaltBlu posted and that they went and visited Slave Lake. Such a lovely couple


----------



## lisalovesshoes

White Orchid said:


> Gosh, compare these two to the Monaco newly weds.  Pictures do paint a thousand words.



Definitely!!


----------



## MACsarah

Its amazing how her style has evolved since she's gotten married! I wonder if she has gotten some secret help. LOL.


----------



## minababe

omg at these videos she looks scary thin!!

beside that she looks amazing in canada and appeals very confident in her role. I'm impressed.


----------



## chantal1922

In Calgary. Love this look and the color.













Source: Tumblr


----------



## pixiesparkle

^ love her look above..the light yellow looks really nice on her! It's really cool that she picked a nude pair of shoes that would go with most of her outfits..If I'm not wrong she's only worn 3 different pairs of shoes on this trip so far..


----------



## letsgoshopping

I think she's worn 4 pairs of heels (nude, navy, lizard, and red), plus her espadrilles and flats. Much less than I'd do. I definitely need a pair of those nude pumps though. So practical!

On another note, I love how her and William bend down to speak to kids on their level.


----------



## e.le

My friend met her in Slave Lake, AB the other day ... she said she was beyond gorgeous in real life, however she was very very scary thin!


----------



## princesskiwi07

They are just adoarable!


----------



## princesskiwi07

Whoops! Prince William and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, land at Calgary International Airport via a helicopter on the eighth day of their nine-day Canadian tour. While greeting residents the Duchess struggles to keep her dress skirt down with the heavy winds. At one point while walking her skirt flies up and her underwear can be seen.


----------



## frenchpearls

More from whatkatewore.com:

Meeting Diamond











Such a sweet letter!

riding into Calgary:


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh man. i really have a lump in my throat now.

and. also. 
she looks adorable in a white cowboy hat and that is not easy.


----------



## coachariffic

e.le said:


> My friend met her in Slave Lake, AB the other day ... she said she was beyond gorgeous in real life, however she was very very scary thin!




I'm not surprised by both those things. I "met" Bethenny Frankel at a book signing and she is way too thin. The camera really does add 10 lbs.


----------



## kaitydid

frenchpearls said:


> More from whatkatewore.com:
> 
> Meeting Diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a sweet letter!
> 
> riding into Calgary:


 
I read Diamond's card on What Kate Wore's Facebook page. It brought tears to my eyes. Such a sweet little girl! The pictures of William and Kate meeting her are very touching.

I love her yellow dress. She looks lovely in that color. (I really need to get a pair of nude pumps like Kate's...) The bouquet of flowers she's holding is gorgeous. William and Kate look cute in their cowboy outfits!


----------



## Nat

Aww, this sweet letter brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Nat

It's a royal rodeo: *Wild Will Hickock and Calamity Kate*  cause a stampede as they don matching hats and get into the cowboy spirit

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atching-hats-cowboy-spirit.html#ixzz1RVDUBjeT


----------



## Ritovskyta

The letter is beyond precious. ADORE the yellow dress. How funny to see them dress up in cowboy hats, lol


----------



## daynci

I notice Will wore the same belt few days ago


----------



## gsmom

So, can we go back to July 9th and review her wardrob choices again............?


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh wow -- all those beautiful pics are gone!!


----------



## Nat




----------



## iluvmybags

Here are some of them -- from their last day


----------



## iluvmybags

a few more -- 

source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2013228/Kate-Middleton-races-ahead-painting-Inner-City-Arts-campus.html


----------



## iluvmybags

Day 1 --

(source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2012786/Kate-Middleton-California-girl-welcomed-David-Beckham-LA.html)


----------



## CobaltBlu

YAY!! Thanks for bringing us Back to the Future. Or the present. Or ....
well, anyway, thanks for getting wills and kate back to britain!


----------



## iluvmybags

Day one continued --
(source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2012786/Kate-Middleton-California-girl-welcomed-David-Beckham-LA.html)


----------



## iluvmybags

The Hollywood Gala
source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2012983/Kate-Middleton-rewards-Prince-William-polo-match-hits-Hollywoods-red-carpet.html


----------



## iluvmybags

the Polo Match (part 1)

source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2012983/Kate-Middleton-rewards-Prince-William-polo-match-hits-Hollywoods-red-carpet.html


----------



## iluvmybags

the Polo match (part 2)


----------



## lisalovesshoes

I loved what she wore to the Polo match! Actually.. I love all her dresses!!!!


----------



## gsmom

He took her to see the somewhat crass _Bridesmaids_ over the weekend...

http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/Movies/07/18/william.kate.bridesmaids.ppl/index.html?hpt=en_c1

I love it!


----------



## chantal1922

Aww glad they were able to slip under the radar and have a nice time.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Aww that's sweet!


----------



## labelwhore04

It's funny that such a normal activity can make a whole news story, i mean really, they went to see a freaking movie! Behind the royalty, they're just normal people too


----------



## kaitydid

gsmom said:


> He took her to see the somewhat crass _Bridesmaids_ over the weekend...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/SHOWBIZ/Movies/07/18/william.kate.bridesmaids.ppl/index.html?hpt=en_c1
> 
> I love it!


 
Aww, that's so cute! I'm glad they were able to enjoy a movie date together.  They deserve it!


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

labelwhore04 said:


> It's funny that such a normal activity can make a whole news story, i mean really, they went to see a freaking movie! Behind the royalty, they're just normal people too


 
Royalty, they're just like US!


----------



## NY_Mami

I heard somewhere that Kate wore Jimmy Choo's..... anyone gotta pic????????....


----------



## pixiesparkle

NY_Mami said:


> I heard somewhere that Kate wore Jimmy Choo's..... anyone gotta pic????????....


Apparently she wore these Jimmy Choo glitter sandals to the BAFTA dinner in LA: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-KzWdpOeoE55QDwfdEhmW2g

There was no clear pic of her wearing these shoes TBH because her AMQ dress pretty much covered them the whole time, you can only see a tiny bit of the front of the shoes..this was the best pic I could find:


----------



## kaitydid

NY_Mami said:


> I heard somewhere that Kate wore Jimmy Choo's..... anyone gotta pic????????....


 
The What Kate Wore blog has a couple of good photos of the shoes. They had a post focusing on what she wore for the BAFTA gala. You can find the blog post here: http://whatkatewore.com/2011/07/10/kate-wows-hollywood-in-alexander-mcqueen-jimmy-choo/.


----------



## pixiesparkle

kaitydid said:


> The What Kate Wore blog has a couple of good photos of the shoes. They had a post focusing on what she wore for the BAFTA gala. You can find the blog post here: http://whatkatewore.com/2011/07/10/kate-wows-hollywood-in-alexander-mcqueen-jimmy-choo/.


Ah yes, there's a very clear pic posted on the blog! thx for sharing the link


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like those shoes! Nice to see her in something a little more young and fun.


----------



## NY_Mami

pixiesparkle said:


> Apparently she wore these Jimmy Choo glitter sandals to the BAFTA dinner in LA: http://www.net-a-porter.com/am/prod...els&siteID=Hy3bqNL2jtQ-KzWdpOeoE55QDwfdEhmW2g
> 
> There was no clear pic of her wearing these shoes TBH because her AMQ dress pretty much covered them the whole time, you can only see a tiny bit of the front of the shoes..this was the best pic I could find:


 


kaitydid said:


> The What Kate Wore blog has a couple of good photos of the shoes. They had a post focusing on what she wore for the BAFTA gala. You can find the blog post here: http://whatkatewore.com/2011/07/10/kate-wows-hollywood-in-alexander-mcqueen-jimmy-choo/.


 
Cute..... now she can graduate to Christian Louboutin.... lol.....


----------



## kaitydid

pixiesparkle said:


> Ah yes, there's a very clear pic posted on the blog! thx for sharing the link


 
You're very welcome!  What Kate Wore always seems to find good pictures of whatever Kate is wearing!


----------



## CobaltBlu

NY_Mami said:


> Cute..... now she can graduate to Christian Louboutin.... lol.....



I wish she could, but I don't think she can. i think that would not go over well at The Firm. The royals read best when everything is under the radar, I think.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The day I see Kate Middleton in Christian Louboutin is the day I become the Queen of England. Seriously don't think she'll ever be wearing those. Not her style at all, and royalty tends to stick with designers from their respective countries.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I guess they are moving or already have moved to a cottage at Kensington Palace...

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...sheners-for-kensington-palace-cottage-2011207


----------



## carport

CobaltBlu said:


> I guess they are moving or already have moved to a cottage at Kensington Palace...
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...sheners-for-kensington-palace-cottage-2011207



For a few years, this will be their residence when they are in London (instead of sharing an apartment with Harry at Clarence House). Based on an article I read weeks ago  (thus somewhat fuzzy memory), it may have a private garden that was one of Diana's favorite places.


----------



## DiorDeVille

CobaltBlu said:


> I wish she could, but I don't think she can. i think that would not go over well at The Firm. The royals read best when everything is under the radar, I think.


 
Agree.  I see her sticking with Manolos and Choos, unless she's actually visiting an event held to honor Mr. Loubies himself ... then I'm sure we'll see her in a tasteful pair.


----------



## pixiesparkle

CobaltBlu said:


> I wish she could, but I don't think she can. i think that would not go over well at The Firm. The royals read best when everything is under the radar, I think.


I really hope she does wear them in the future but you're right, Brit Royal family do seem a lot stricter/conservative than others ..I recently looked at Prince Albert of Monaco's wedding pics online and I saw a lot of guests wearing Louboutins, including royals from other European countries. If I recall correctly, Queen Sofia of Spain also wore Louboutin when she attended W&K's wedding back in April



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The day I see Kate Middleton in Christian Louboutin is the day I become the Queen of England. Seriously don't think she'll ever be wearing those. *Not her style at all*, and royalty tends to stick with designers from their respective countries.


I have to disagree a little here..quite a few styles that Kate wore during her trip to Canada and US look very similar to CL styles like the classic Pigalle and simple pumps..they're just from a different designer and have no red soles. She can totally wear Louboutins (not the over the top ones) but I guess it is true that she's more likely to stick to Brit designers


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I don't think CL's are her style either.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ddletons-wedding-dress-Buckingham-Palace.html

Half a million people expected to visit Duchess of Cambridge's wedding dress as it goes on show at Buckingham Palace

Buckingham Palace is facing record demand for tickets for its summer opening  thanks to the Duchess of Cambridges wedding dress.

The gown, by Alexander McQueen designer Sarah Burton, will take centre stage when the palace opens for the summer this weekend.
It will be the first time the ivory and white satin gown and 9ft train will have been seen in public since Kate Middleton married Prince William at Westminster Abbey on April 29.

Visitors are being urged to book in advance to avoid lengthy queues. The exhibition will be open seven days a week but many weekend slots are already taken.
More than half a million people are expected to visit, paying £17.50 a ticket, breaking the previous highest attendance figure of 420,000 in 1994

This years exhibition also includes the royal familys collection of Fabergé eggs and jewellery.
The Duchesss dress will be displayed from July 23 until October 3 in the  palace ballroom  the grand room that was used for their wedding reception and which is the setting for investitures.
Her handmade shoes, diamond earrings - a present from her parents - and the Halo Tiara she was loaned by the Queen will also be on show. 
Visitors will be able to watch a video recording of Burton explaining how she made the dress.

One of the couples wedding cakes, a fruit cake by Fiona Cairns, will be displayed in the State dining room. 
The other cake  a chocolate biscuit cake made by McVities to a special recipe from Prince William  was believed to have been eaten on the wedding day.
However, those hoping to see the maid of honours dress, also designed by Burton, will be disappointed. That belongs to Pippa Middleton and will not be on show. Neither will the dresses of the four bridesmaids or the uniforms worn by the two page boys.

The Duchesss dress is said to epitomise 'timeless British craftsmanship'.
Members of the Royal School of  Needlework, based at Hampton Court Palace, hand-made the lace appliqué for the bodice and skirt.
Visitors can also view the 1977 Rolls-Royce Phantom VI used by Miss Middleton and her father Michael to travel from the Goring Hotel to Westminster Abbey, and the 1902 State Landau carriage in which the new bride and groom returned to Buckingham Palace. 

The self-guided audio tours run from 9.30am to 6.30pm and take about two-and-a-half hours. Visitors have fixed start times  the last entry is 4.15pm  to prevent overcrowding.

Chancellor George Osborne told Parliament last week that Buckingham Palace would be open for longer than in previous years 'as the palace is looking for additional sources of income'.
The Royal Collection ploughs the proceeds back into the upkeep of the royal palaces. 
The Queens financiers this month admitted they faced an increasing multi-million-pound backlog of work to maintain the palaces, with Buckingham Palace one of the worst affected.

*The Buckingham Palace exhibition runs from July 23 to October 3.*











Impressive: The dress will be on show in the state ballroom, where William and Catherine's wedding reception was held





Historic: Visitors will be able to view the 1902 State Landau carriage used to carry the Royal newly-weds to Buckingham Palace after the ceremony





Let them see cake! The eight-tiered wedding cake made by Fiona Cairns will be on display in the impressive rooms at Buckingham Palace





Crown jewels: Catherine's Robinson Pelham diamond earrings, a gift from her parents, and the Halo tiara loaned to her by the Queen, will also star in the exhibit


----------



## NY_Mami

OMG that cake looks delish!.....


----------



## NY_Mami

They should display the dress on a Rootstein mannequin that looks like Kate.... lol....


----------



## Ejm1059

They should put Harry on display just for me 

But, no you're right that cake looks amazing! It would be nice to see the dress but I would love to see Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^


----------



## Coco Belle

that cake is exquisite


----------



## Ladybug09

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...eton-wedding-gown-fell-love-goes-display.html

Full pic of the dress.


----------



## Laurie8504

Why didn't they eat that cake at the wedding!!


----------



## Ladybug09

earrings didn't post.


----------



## NY_Mami

I still remember when I first saw the bodest of that dress when she was gettin' into the car.... and was like OMG.... She looks so CUTE.... and I normally don't think anything of her style....  but I knew she was gonna do somethin' Grace Kelly-ish...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Laurie8504 said:


> Why didn't they eat that cake at the wedding!!



Who would rather have fruit cake if there was a delicious and decadent chocolate cake around?!  

The top three layers are replicas... top two for them to keep for their first child's christening and the third layer was served to guests...


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Ladybug09 said:


> earrings didn't post.



I love love love these earrings! 

The dress looks so... "meh" on the mannequin...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ To be quite honest, as a dress, it was pretty "meh" in my opinion. It's lovely of course, the embroidery is exquisite, and she looked beautiful in it, but compared to the other works of art by Alexander McQueen, this dress was pretty "meh" in comparison.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ To be quite honest, as a dress, it was pretty "meh" in my opinion. It's lovely of course, the embroidery is exquisite, and she looked beautiful in it, but compared to the other works of art by Alexander McQueen, this dress was pretty "meh" in comparison.



Definitely, it looked so much better on then off... As much as I love lace, if I saw this dress on a mannequin/hanger while dress shopping, I wouldn't have given it another look! But it looked stunning on her!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Nat said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/21/article-2017306-0BD5073F00000578-237_468x544.jpg
> Let them see cake! The eight-tiered wedding cake made by Fiona Cairns will be on display in the impressive rooms at Buckingham Palace


I am sorry for this really really dumb question but how did they manage to keep the cake looking so new and fresh since the wedding til the exhibition? Doesn't it go off after a few weeks even when you keep the cake refrigirated? :wondering Surely it can't possibly look exactly the same as the first day


----------



## pixiesparkle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ To be quite honest, as a dress, it was pretty "meh" in my opinion. It's lovely of course, the embroidery is exquisite, and she looked beautiful in it, but *compared to the other works of art by Alexander McQueen*, this dress was pretty "meh" in comparison.


ITA! I guess since the dress was made according to Kate's preference and also it being a Brit Royal wedding dress, what they could do to it was pretty limited (having to consider suitability, notion of a tradition wedding dress and things like that).


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

pixiesparkle said:


> I am sorry for this really really dumb question but how did they manage to keep the cake looking so new and fresh since the wedding til the exhibition? Doesn't it go off after a few weeks even when you keep the cake refrigirated? :wondering Surely it can't possibly look exactly the same as the first day


 
I'm pretty sure you can keep cake for a year. I certainly did, for my 1 year anniversary we had the top tier of our wedding cake.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I wonder if that's a replica cake with styrafoam or foamcore fake cakes and some sort of industrial frosting product.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yeah maybe, why would they have a cake like that and not eat it?


----------



## Sabine

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I'm pretty sure you can keep cake for a year. I certainly did, for my 1 year anniversary we had the top tier of our wedding cake.



really? that's cool but i would make me wonder what the heck they put in the cakes to keep them good for so long


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

We kept it in a storage container for the whole year in a cool place for a year, but I can't see that cake fitting inside a airtight container for a whole year  Like DC said it could be a replica.


----------



## DiorDeVille

It's fascinating to me how different her earrings look in the pictures of her wearing them and in the museum display pic.  

They look so old and official on display.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kate viewing the exhibit with the Queen.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Queen-view-Kate-Middleton-wedding-dress.html


----------



## Nat

Aww, I LOVE the Queen! She's looking SO adorable in that dress


----------



## Nat

This is what the article says on the cake: 






*Icing on the cake: The top three layers of the cake are replicas, with two saved for the couple's first child's Christening, as tradition dictates*





*The first cut: The mark made by the couple using a ceremonial sword is clearly visible on the bottom tier of the cake*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...te-Middleton-wedding-dress.html#ixzz1Sr7f6uvw


----------



## kaitydid

It would be amazing to see this exhibit! I would love to see that cake, Kate's dress, and her earrings in person.



Nat said:


> Aww, I LOVE the Queen! She's looking SO adorable in that dress
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/22/article-2017716-0D1E71A200000578-351_306x423_popup.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/22/article-2017716-0D1E0EA900000578-230_306x423_popup.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/22/article-2017716-0D1E1AC100000578-284_634x407_popup.jpg


 
She does look adorable! I love seeing her in fun, bright colors.


----------



## Coco Belle

pixiesparkle said:


> I am sorry for this really really dumb question but how did they manage to keep the cake looking so new and fresh since the wedding til the exhibition? Doesn't it go off after a few weeks even when you keep the cake refrigirated? :wondering Surely it can't possibly look exactly the same as the first day





Sabine said:


> really? that's cool but i would make me wonder  what the heck they put in the cakes to keep them good for so  long



A recipe called "rich fruit cake" is traditional for wedding cakes in Britain. (Though obviously many people don't follow tradition... but I am sure the Royals do). Fruit cake keeps for several years provided it's store correctly and covered in marzipan (almond paste) and then royal icing -- the combination preserves it from mold and bacteria. Sounds gross, I know, but seriously it's been done for hundreds of years with no ill effects  The same recipe is traditional for Christmas cake. In my family, we make our Christmas cake several months before Christmas, since the flavor improves with time.

I doubt it's a fake top tier. It's traditional and perfectly hygienic to keep -- and eat -- the real top tier of cake. They probably freeze it these days, but they never used to. Just stored it wrapped in paper in a cool larder.


----------



## ellieroma

wow. Catherine looks TINY in those pictures. I might be going down to London soon, so im very excited about maybe seeing the dress for real!!


----------



## akoko

I read somewhere that the queen said the dress looked horrid, something because it was headless....


----------



## Chic Chemist

My mum sent me a link to the BBC website where they have a super-zoomable picture of the dress on display, so you can see all the detail:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14249067

I know it wasn't the most adventurous dress ever but the lace and the way it's applied is so exquisite.

I'm biased though because I got married in a lace dress from a British designer in June - bought, I might add, before anyone saw Catherine's!  I just love lace for weddings...


----------



## ellieroma

i think it would have looked better on a pinky skin colour mannequin so that the see-through lace was distinct from the bodice.


----------



## Laurie8504

lisalovesshoes said:


> *Who would rather have fruit cake if there was a delicious and decadent chocolate cake around?! *
> 
> The top three layers are replicas... top two for them to keep for their first child's christening and the third layer was served to guests...



True dat!  I am all about the groom's cake at every wedding I go to.

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## CobaltBlu

akoko said:


> I read somewhere that the queen said the dress looked horrid, something because it was headless....



I thought there was something a little creepy about the display, too. couldnt put my finger on it...reminds me of an image from a movie...

the dress is lovely, it is wonderful that people are going to be able to see it, and of course the bling!!!


----------



## carport

Here is more news of William and Catherine's London cottage at Kensington Palace. It's not the one I was thinking of; it doesn't have a garden:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-starter-home-Kensington-Palace-grounds.html


----------



## kirsten

Prince William gives Kate a pair of Diana&#8217;s earrings
Duchess remodels the studs into elegant drop earrings







Bling it on!

Kate Middleton already wears Princess Diana's sapphire and diamond engagement ring, and now the Duchess of Cambridge has received more jewels from her husband's late mother.

Prince William, 29, has given his 29-year-old bride a pair of Diana's favorite earrings, also made of sapphire and diamonds. "Now that they're married, William wanted her to have some of his mother's favorite pieces," an insider tells The Daily Mail.

Ever the fashionista, Kate opted to give the earrings a modern twist by having the studs remodeled into drop earrings. (Believed to be her most prized set of jewels, Diana wore them quite frequently before her death in 1997.)

The Duchess of Cambridge wore them for the first time when she attended a tennis match at Wimbledon last month; she also wore them during the couple's official visit to North America.

This is yet another sign that Middleton is fitting in quite well with the royal family. On Friday, she stopped by Buckingham Palace with Queen Elizabeth II to view a brand-new exhibit centered around her April 29 wedding. As the two looked at Middleton's Alexander McQueen wedding dress, the Queen, 85, even joked: "Horrid, isn't it? Horrid and dreadful!"

As the pair toured the state rooms of the palace, the Queen added, "You've seen this already, so ... you don't really want to see it again, do you?"

Source: US Weekly


----------



## oonik

Wow those sapphires really brings out the blue in Princess Diana's eyes.


----------



## gsmom

boy, they both had a penchant for the eyeliner, didn't they...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think it's more the blue eyeliner than the earrings  They both clearly love eyeliner


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the blue eyeliner on Di. It brings out her blue eyes. The black eyeliner on Cate looks so harsh...I wonder if brown would look better...


----------



## exotikittenx

Has it ever been established if it's tattooed eyeliner?  It always looks exactly the same.  I hope it's not!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It hasn't to my knowledge, but it certainly looks like it.


----------



## Coco Belle

... I really need to understand why these posh gals love their heavy inner-rim kohl.

a) it's so not flattering -- who wants their eyes to look _smaller_??
b) it's actually fairly trashy-looking
c) it looks frankly unhygienic. why put cosmetics on a mucuous membrane....? bleurgh.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I don't think she'd get tattoo'd eyeliner


----------



## bisousx

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I don't think she'd get tattoo'd eyeliner



Why not? 

I think if anything, she went to a bad tattoo artist. It's not even on the inner rims of her eyes, it's on the outskirts of the rims. I've seen ladies who've got it done and you can't even tell because they used a natural brown color.. not black.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Just found some close ups of her eyes

I'm a total makeup junkie so I noticed this 

In this picture, towards her inner corner her liner is a lot softer 






than in 






her liner is kinda harsh. Also in her wedding picture, the liner looks like it's on the waterline whereas the engagement picture looks as though its on her lower lashline.

ETA there is a point on the eyeliner where both the lines connect from the upperlash line onto the lowerlash line, which isn't on the first picture.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

bisousx said:


> Why not?
> 
> I think if anything, she went to a bad tattoo artist. It's not even on the inner rims of her eyes, it's on the outskirts of the rims. I've seen ladies who've got it done and you can't even tell because they used a natural brown color.. not black.


 
How would she have went to a bad tatoo artist? Not everyone wears eyeliner on the "rims" aka waterline. Wearing eyeliner on the lower lashline is a lot more popular than the waterline


----------



## bisousx

Trolley-Dolly said:


> How would she have went to a bad tatoo artist? Not everyone wears eyeliner on the "rims" aka waterline. Wearing eyeliner on the lower lashline is a lot more popular than the waterline



The rich and famous make beauty mistakes all the time.. look how much bad plastic surgery is out there even on the most famous celebs. Her eyeliner looks so harsh and unnatural.. and it never changes. Thats why I think it's tattooed on.


----------



## bisousx

In those pics: The first one looks like she just applied extra eyeliner on top of the tattooed eyeliner.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I completely disagree. Maybe because makeup is my area, I think the eyeliner in the first picture doesn't go as high as the second picture. Her wedding eyeliner is almost (if not) in her waterline. I just don't think Kate is a tattoo'd eyeliner kinda gal.


----------



## bisousx

She doesn't strike me as someone who would walk into a spa and ask for tattoo eyeliner either, but it sure looks like a tattoo to me. I'll change my mind if I see some photos of her without the permanent liner  Now that she is a princess, we'll have plenty of photos to judge by.


----------



## Addictista

If she's using the Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner on the bottom lash line that would account for the hard look.  That liner is great for the upper lid, but way too much for the lower lid, IMHO.


----------



## exotikittenx

Yes.  I'd love to see just one picture of her without any eyeliner at all.  I bet she would look beautiful without it.  It's way too harsh and heavily lined.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Addictista said:


> If she's using the Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner on the bottom lash line that would account for the hard look. That liner is great for the upper lid, but way too much for the lower lid, IMHO.


 
 ita


----------



## mlbags

exotikittenx said:


> Has it ever been established if it's tattooed eyeliner? It always looks exactly the same. I hope it's not!


 
I bet my last penny. It's tattooooooed!


----------



## akoko

I don't think she's the type of girl to get tattooed eyeliner, but I have also been wondering lately. 
Is tattooed eyeliner completely permanent like normal tattoes or could it be semi-permanent for a few months or a couple of years?


----------



## bisousx

akoko said:


> I don't think she's the type of girl to get tattooed eyeliner, but I have also been wondering lately.
> Is tattooed eyeliner completely permanent like normal tattoes or could it be semi-permanent for a few months or a couple of years?



It fades. If it's done in black, the tattoo will fade to a bluish color. If it's dark brown it becomes a bit lighter. I'm not sure if it fades completely over the years though.

I had my eyebrows tattooed only 3 years ago and I'm ready for a touchup! One week post tattoo, I was drawing my eyebrows in with brown shadow and a flat brush... that's how natural it looks... if it's done right.


----------



## Bellalala

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...08062549_112763078789449_314105_6941830_n.jpg

I hope this hasnt beem posted yet. It cracked me up

Disney's Cindarella


----------



## pixiesparkle

Bellalala said:


> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...08062549_112763078789449_314105_6941830_n.jpg
> 
> I hope this hasnt beem posted yet. It cracked me up
> 
> Disney's Cindarella


lol I saw that pic a while ago..it's really funny!! would be even more funny if the evil step-sisters really wore beige and blue like the 2 princesses but no it was photoshopped ..so did the prince's outfit I think.


----------



## terebina786

It's definitely tattooed. I doubt after taking makeup lessons for her wedding she would apply eyeliner so unflatteringly.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

We can't say it's definite if we don't know. Still waiting for the day she doesn't have it on.


----------



## kirsten

Prince William and wife Kate board the Royal Yacht Brittania on Friday (July 29) in Edinburgh, Scotland.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, both 29, attended a pre-wedding party for William&#8217;s cousin, Zara Phillips, who&#8217;ll be tying the knot with rugby player Mike Tindall on Saturday.

Also attending the festivities: William&#8217;s younger brother, Prince Harry.

Zara, 30, is the eldest granddaughter of Queen Elizabeth and the daughter of Princess Anne.

FYI: Friday marked the 30th anniversary of the day Will&#8217;s parents, Prince Charles and Princess Dianna, wed.


----------



## ByeKitty

Cute pictures, she looks great in green!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Love the dress! Has she wore it before?


----------



## airina666

They can never wear sunglasses on official visits can they?


----------



## kaitydid

Love those pictures! And her dress! Kate looks fantastic in green. 



Trolley-Dolly said:


> Love the dress! Has she wore it before?


 
Yes, she has.  She wore it during the tour. What Kate Wore has a post about it:  http://whatkatewore.com/2011/07/09/kate-wears-diane-von-furstenberg-for-california-reception/.


----------



## allegrastyle

Her eyeliner looks like it is tattooed!


----------



## letsgoshopping

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Love the dress! Has she wore it before?



I think it's the same DVF dress she wore to the welcome reception in California.


----------



## frenchpearls

airina666 said:


> They can never wear sunglasses on official visits can they?



I was thinking the same thing. But there's a photo of Princess Anne wearing a pair...





Maybe they didn't except it to be as sunny as it was?


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

^ Wearing sunglasses when meeting people on an official meeting is considered quite rude. I don't think its a "rule" as such but mostly they don't wear then.


----------



## frenchpearls

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> ^ Wearing sunglasses when meeting people on an official meeting is considered quite rude. I don't think its a "rule" as such but mostly they don't wear then.



Oh I can understand that! I find it rude generally if people don't raise their sunglasses when greeting people anyway! (especially when people don't raise their sunglasses when they're indoors....)

I just thought i was interesting Anne was wearing a pair when the others weren't!


----------



## ms piggy

The Cambridges attended the church service of the wedding of Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall at the 17th century Canongate Kirk, Edinburgh, Scotland this Saturday afternoon, 30th July 2011.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Thought I had saw that green DVF dress before!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Wow she looks great as always!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I'm not crazy for her hat...


----------



## White Orchid

I actually like the hat.  Just a bit iffy on her outfit.  But as always, she never looks bad so I'll give her that much.

Will I think just has to accept the obvious and shave his head.


----------



## CobaltBlu

airina666 said:


> They can never wear sunglasses on official visits can they?





frenchpearls said:


> I was thinking the same thing. But there's a photo of Princess Anne wearing a pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they didn't except it to be as sunny as it was?





Bvlgari_Babe said:


> ^ Wearing sunglasses when meeting people on an official meeting is considered quite rude. I don't think its a "rule" as such but mostly they don't wear then.





frenchpearls said:


> Oh I can understand that! I find it rude generally if people don't raise their sunglasses when greeting people anyway! (especially when people don't raise their sunglasses when they're indoors....)
> 
> I just thought i was interesting Anne was wearing a pair when the others weren't!




OT: These arent sunglasses below, but I found this cute picture of the the queen and the mister hanging out in their *3-D glasses* and thought it would be fun to share.  

I just love QEII


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the green DVF dress on her, and this last outfit is nice too.


----------



## mikimoto007

White Orchid said:


> I actually like the hat. Just a bit iffy on her outfit. But as always, she never looks bad so I'll give her that much.
> 
> Will I think just has to accept the obvious and shave his head.


 
LOL! This made me laugh. I'd love to see the crown on a shaved head at his coronation. I can't imagine him looking good with it at all, but it's an idea. 

I love Kate's coat, but I'm not terribly keen on the hat. I don't like how it's plain on one side and detailed with flowers under the brim on the other side. Lots of other women had satellite dish hates and they usually had some detail on the dish - sorry, can't find another way to describe it. She looks lovely, bland as always, but lovely.


----------



## 5elle

terebina786 said:


> It's definitely tattooed. I doubt after taking makeup lessons for her wedding she would apply eyeliner so unflatteringly.



Not that you can say for certain either way, but it's highly unlikely that it's tattooed. It's not "done" in British culture and is, in fact, considered slightly common.


----------



## kaitydid

ms piggy said:


> The Cambridges attended the church service of the wedding of Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall at the 17th century Canongate Kirk, Edinburgh, Scotland this Saturday afternoon, 30th July 2011.


 
Kate looks absolutely lovely! I actually like her hat, though I wish there was a little more something in the front.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

5elle said:


> Not that you can say for certain either way, but it's highly unlikely that it's tattooed. It's not "done" in British culture and is, in fact, considered slightly common.


 
:true:


----------



## bisousx

5elle said:


> Not that you can say for certain either way, but it's highly unlikely that it's tattooed. It's not "done" in British culture and is, in fact, considered slightly common.



I guess, as an American, I don't understand what a person can do to appear "common". (this term is new to me) .. idk what difference this royal/common social rule makes bc if it's not permanent, it is still applied and looks like tattoo eyeliner. 

Wouldn't it make more sense for both Kate and Pippa to shy away from the sexy black eyeliner look if they were trying to appear classy? It's almost as severe as a smoky eye. I mean, I don't circle my entire eyes when I go to business meetings. I save those looks for nights out on the town.


----------



## Blo0ondi

ms piggy said:


> The Cambridges attended the church service of the wedding of Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall at the 17th century Canongate Kirk, Edinburgh, Scotland this Saturday afternoon, 30th July 2011.


 
for the first time i like one of her hats!


----------



## Coco Belle

5elle said:


> Not that you can say for certain either way, but it's highly unlikely that it's tattooed. It's not "done" in British culture and is, in fact, considered slightly common.



Agreed... can't imagine any girl I went to boarding school with even ENTERTAINING tatooed eyeliner. And my boarding school wasn't nearly as posh as hers.

But all those "posh gels" love the kohl eyeliner with an unholy passion. Diana wore it too, except usually in blue. You'll probably find she learned to do her makeup like that as a girl, so she thinks she looks weird without it.

More on-topic, I love that cream hat SO MUCH


----------



## Ladybug09

flying on a budget



> Royals on a shoestring: Air passengers stunned as Kate and Wills settle into budget Flybe seats, while Harry goes EasyJetBy Emily Allen
> 
> Last updated at 4:45 PM on 2nd August 2011
> 
> Comments (189) Add to My Stories Share
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge flew with Flybe to Manchester
> Weddings can be expensive occasions not just for the bride and groom - but for their guests too.
> But it was perhaps surprising to learn that even three members of the Royal family were feeling the pinch this weekend when they chose budget airlines over private jets to make their way home from the wedding of Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall in Edinburgh.
> 
> Passengers were shocked to see the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge settle into seats with the rest of the public after boarding a Flybe jet in Edinburgh for their hour long journey to Manchester.
> It is understood they flew with body guards - but went through the usual check in and security procedures.
> Meanwhile, a hungover Prince Harry chose EasyJet to make his way home to London - although it is not clear whether he landed at Stansted, Gatwick or Luton.
> 
> The 26-year-old army helicopter pilot also flew to the Scottish city with the airline - checking in his green army-issue bag for £10 - after paying around £16.50 for the flight.
> More...'Wedding was amazing, shame about the honeymoon!' It's back to work for Zara now too as she launches range of children's clothes
> My big fat wedding hangover: Tindall grimaces in the sun on his way to training as pals tweet about how they got 'slippered'
> Zara's VERY merry wedding knees-up: A vodka fountain, takeaway chips and why Tindall didn't reach bridal suites until 2pm
> 
> Flying high: Many passengers were shocked to see the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on board the Flybe flight to Manchester
> News of the thrifty Royals will no doubt be welcome among taxpayers - millions of whom are struggling to make ends meet themselves with rising food and fuel prices as well as cuts to services.
> During the recession the Queen urged her family to show restraint in the recession and to avoid overt displays of extravagance.
> However, not all members of the Royal family are so purse-conscious.
> 
> Harry on a budget: The Prince arrives at the Palace of Holyroodhouse with his army-style bag after flying with EasyJet - his luggage label clearly on display
> Prince Andrew - dubbed Airmiles Andy for his extravagant use of publicly funded travel - has a particular fondness for the Queen's helicopter which he uses to hop around in from engagement to engagement - at great expense.
> 
> Kate and William are understood to have sat with other passengers on their Flybe flight as the airline does not have a first class section.
> They landed at Manchester because Prince William is based at Anglesey, where he carries out flying duties for the RAF and it is their nearest international airport.
> 
> Why pay more? Prince Harry flew with EasyJet to and from the wedding shunning his VIP lifestyle
> The royal couple arrived at the airport at 7.40pm on Sunday after boarding Flybe flight BE298 - but they were quickly whisked off in a private car waiting for them on the airfield.
> 
> Dressed down: Prince Harry leaves the Palace of Holyroodhouse ready to board his EasyJet flight to London
> Flybe's one concession to extra luxury is Economy Plus where passengers are treated to complimentary drinks and snacks on board. Fares for the one way trip from Edinburgh start at £36.
> One way flights from Edinburgh to Manchester with the airline start at £37.99.
> 
> Airport bosses spent £20,000 on a makeover for their Royal lounge.
> Staff feared the exclusive haunt - the location of which is top secret - was lacking the wow factor and splashed out on a major refurbishment.
> But they will have to wait a little longer to find out if it gets the Royal seal of approval - because the couple didn't enter the terminals this time.
> A Manchester Airport spokesman said: 'With the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge living not too far away in North Wales, we were hoping to see them more often and become their local international airport of choice and we are looking forward to welcoming them through our doors over the coming years. We've even given our Royal Lounge a makeover in time for their next visit.'
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-settle-budget-Flybe-seats.html#ixzz1TtrPWwDC


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I like that they flew with cheap airlines. I guess it makes them feel normal and humble.


----------



## kirsten

Prince William and his wife, Catherine, went for a hand-in-hand walk around Holyrood Park yesterday morning in Edinburgh. They stuck around the queen's official Scottish residence for a few days after attending Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall's wedding reception there on Saturday night. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were decked out in similar outfits for the stroll, both in purple cable-knit sweaters with their collars peeking out.


----------



## Avril

It's so funny how they co-ordinate!


----------



## Avril

5elle said:


> Not that you can say for certain either way, but it's highly unlikely that it's tattooed. It's not "done" in British culture and is, in fact, considered slightly common.


 
This - I would actually be insanely shocked if Catherine's eyeliner is tatooed - there is just no way it would be.  It's just normal eyeliner.  Tatooes most definitely are not "done" over here in when going in high society circles, and most definitely not in royal circles - it would be considered common.



bisousx said:


> I guess, as an American, I don't understand what a person can do to appear "common". (this term is new to me) .. idk what difference this royal/common social rule makes bc if it's not permanent, it is still applied and looks like tattoo eyeliner.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense for both Kate and Pippa to shy away from the sexy black eyeliner look if they were trying to appear classy? It's almost as severe as a smoky eye. I mean, I don't circle my entire eyes when I go to business meetings. I save those looks for nights out on the town.


 
I think she's always liked her black eyeliner.  I guess it's just a personal preference really - if you're used to applying full eyeliner on a daily basis well you're gonna feel weird without it then, just like some girls say they couldn't go to a desert island without their mascara 

There's just no way it is tatooed.  No way!


----------



## bisousx

Avril said:


> This - I would actually be insanely shocked if Catherine's eyeliner is tatooed - there is just no way it would be.  It's just normal eyeliner.  Tatooes most definitely are not "done" over here in when going in high society circles, and most definitely not in royal circles - it would be considered common.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's always liked her black eyeliner.  I guess it's just a personal preference really - if you're used to applying full eyeliner on a daily basis well you're gonna feel weird without it then, just like some girls say they couldn't go to a desert island without their mascara
> 
> There's just no way it is tatooed.  No way!



Thanks for the explanation. British culture is fascinating to me


----------



## kaitydid

kirsten said:


> Prince William and his wife, Catherine, went for a hand-in-hand walk around Holyrood Park yesterday morning in Edinburgh. They stuck around the queen's official Scottish residence for a few days after attending Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall's wedding reception there on Saturday night. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were decked out in similar outfits for the stroll, both in purple cable-knit sweaters with their collars peeking out.


 
That is such a cute picture of them!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

^^ ITA I LOVE that pic. They are sooo adorable!


----------



## saba

ms piggy said:


> The Cambridges attended the church service of the wedding of Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall at the 17th century Canongate Kirk, Edinburgh, Scotland this Saturday afternoon, 30th July 2011.



Kate has actually worn that coat before in 2006, here's a link:
http://dailypopfwd.blogspot.com/2011/07/havent-we-seen-that-outfit-somewhere.html


----------



## oonik

Lovely pic of them ! And I think that's the first time I've seen William in glasses !


----------



## 5elle

bisousx said:


> I guess, as an American, I don't understand what a person can do to appear "common". (this term is new to me) .. idk what difference this royal/common social rule makes bc if it's not permanent, it is still applied and looks like tattoo eyeliner.
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense for both Kate and Pippa to shy away from the sexy black eyeliner look if they were trying to appear classy? It's almost as severe as a smoky eye. I mean, I don't circle my entire eyes when I go to business meetings. I save those looks for nights out on the town.



This is a fair point because they are societal and cultural rules and are not necessarily intuitive. The class divide in Britain is quite strong, stronger than in the States, and the rules are different. The wealthier stratas of British Society for example, consider it tacky to flash lots of designer labels, preferring subtlety, whereas in the States it seems to be a status symbol to wear lots of labels. These are generalisations, surely, but the point is the same. What marks someone out as part of a certain "class" is largely dependent upon the culture of the country.

Also, it's not the eyeliner per se which is considered unclassy - it's the notion of permanent makeup or a tattoo.


----------



## Ladybug09

5elle said:


> This is a fair point because they are societal and cultural rules and are not necessarily intuitive. The class divide in Britain is quite strong, stronger than in the States, and the rules are different. The wealthier stratas of British Society for example, consider it tacky to flash lots of designer labels, preferring subtlety,* whereas in the States it seems to be a status symbol to wear lots of labels.* These are generalisations, surely, but the point is the same. What marks someone out as part of a certain "class" is largely dependent upon the culture of the country.
> 
> Also, it's not the eyeliner per se which is considered unclassy - it's the notion of permanent makeup or a tattoo.


 

You maybe thinking celebrities, who I don't consider the 'upper class'. The UC here in the states are discrete about money and labels too, most celebrities, no.


----------



## NoSnowHere

They're such a handsome couple.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ladybug09 said:


> You maybe thinking celebrities, who I don't consider the 'upper class'. The UC here in the states are discrete about money and labels too, most celebrities, no.



I have to disagree. I do think labels are a bigger deal here amongst all classes. I suppose it depends upon what you truly consider "upper class" though.


----------



## Avril

5elle said:


> This is a fair point because they are societal and cultural rules and are not necessarily intuitive. The class divide in Britain is quite strong, stronger than in the States, and the rules are different. The wealthier stratas of British Society for example, consider it tacky to flash lots of designer labels, preferring subtlety, whereas in the States it seems to be a status symbol to wear lots of labels. These are generalisations, surely, but the point is the same. What marks someone out as part of a certain "class" is largely dependent upon the culture of the country.
> 
> Also, it's not the eyeliner per se which is considered unclassy - it's the notion of permanent makeup or a tattoo.


 
This 

Also yeah I was referring to a tattoo being considered "common" rather than wearing eyeliner.  British upper-class society is very different to the celebrity culture where you flash the cash and drip yourself in designer goods.


----------



## ByeKitty

She doesn't strike me as the permanent make-up type either, but hey... You never know.
Her eyeliner does always look very severe, even when she's dressed very casually...


----------



## 5elle

Ladybug09 said:


> You maybe thinking celebrities, who I don't consider the 'upper class'. The UC here in the states are discrete about money and labels too, most celebrities, no.



Good to know. As I said, they were generalisations. I will admit I am going a lot on what I see as aspirational goods on this site too and I am not American so our perspectives will differ.


----------



## Ellapretty

Kate puts a lot of work into looking her best - I've read that she's had her teeth whitened and evened out (with pictures showing before and after)...so in terms of cosmetic improvement, she may not be averse to other cosmetic work (i.e. getting her Make up tattooed on)...I don't even want to get into the class issue (is it common to get your teeth done LOL? I honestly don't know...but Kate's had hers done)

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/did-kate-get-a-15-000-mouth-makeover-2439841
(here's a link I found although other sites claim she got veneers)

However, I personally don't think she's had her liner tattooed on - I think she applies it the same way EVERY single time...she seems like she's VERY controlled about her image (she only wants to do her own make-up, and re-did it herself on the Testino engagement photoshoot, her hair is always perfectly done in the same style) so I think it follows that she sticks to her comfort zone with the same eye make-up look every time.


----------



## Addictista

Ellapretty said:


> Kate puts a lot of work into looking her best - I've read that she's had her teeth whitened and evened out (with pictures showing before and after)...so in terms of cosmetic improvement, she may not be averse to other cosmetic work (i.e. getting her Make up tattooed on)...I don't even want to get into the class issue (is it common to get your teeth done LOL? I honestly don't know...but Kate's had hers done)
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/did-kate-get-a-15-000-mouth-makeover-2439841
> (here's a link I found although other sites claim she got veneers)
> 
> However, I personally don't think she's had her liner tattooed on - I think she applies it the same way EVERY single time...she seems like she's VERY controlled about her image (she only wants to do her own make-up, and re-did it herself on the Testino engagement photoshoot, her hair is always perfectly done in the same style) so I think it follows that she sticks to her comfort zone with the same eye make-up look every time.



These are all good points - ITA.  I think she just does the same face all the time, just like her hair.  Maybe the look is like her security blanket or armor against the onslaught of the public attention.  Even though she entered her role willingly, it must be hard to deal with living under a microscope.  I could see sticking with the same look over and over because it feels "safe" to her.


----------



## Laurie8504

Ellapretty said:


> Kate puts a lot of work into looking her best - I've read that she's had her teeth whitened and evened out (with pictures showing before and after)...so in terms of cosmetic improvement, she may not be averse to other cosmetic work (i.e. getting her Make up tattooed on)...I don't even want to get into the class issue (is it common to get your teeth done LOL? I honestly don't know...but Kate's had hers done)
> 
> http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/did-kate-get-a-15-000-mouth-makeover-2439841
> (here's a link I found although other sites claim she got veneers)
> 
> However, I personally don't think she's had her liner tattooed on - I think she applies it the same way EVERY single time...she seems like she's VERY controlled about her image (she only wants to do her own make-up, and re-did it herself on the Testino engagement photoshoot, her hair is always perfectly done in the same style) so I think it follows that she sticks to her comfort zone with the same eye make-up look every time.



That website is claiming she got braces, not veneers (which it doesn't look like she has to me).

I agree with you and Addictista about her go-to look. Any change she makes will be reported on extensively, look at our eyeliner debate that's taken up pages and pages of this thread!  Not changing anything is one way to keep her profile as low as possible.


----------



## coffeebeene

kirsten said:


> Prince William and his wife, Catherine, went for a hand-in-hand walk around Holyrood Park yesterday morning in Edinburgh. They stuck around the queen's official Scottish residence for a few days after attending Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall's wedding reception there on Saturday night. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were decked out in similar outfits for the stroll, both in purple cable-knit sweaters with their collars peeking out.




this is adorable...


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I read a biography about Kate and one of her childhood friends said she wore braces. She doesn't look like she has veneers at all. My mom is a dentist so I have an eye for veneers


----------



## queennadine

I've been doing my eye-liner the same exact way for years now. Black liquid, every day. 

I also don't think she has permanent makeup. She just knows what works for her, and goes with it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ You must be an expert at doing eyeliner  I agree with you. It's the same with any kind of makeup, if you do your makeup the exact same every day for years it always looks the EXACT same every day. Same rule applies to Kate.


----------



## gelbergirl

I wonder if they are spending the month of August at Balmoral Castle ?  
I think that is what is typically done in this family end-of-summer.


----------



## Laurie8504

> '*If I had that job I would only wear a dress once': Now Kelly Osbourne takes a swipe at Kate Middleton *
> By DAILY MAIL REPORTER
> Last updated at 5:04 PM on 4th August 2011
> 
> Kelly Osbourne has turned her critical eye onto Kate Middleton.
> Days after slamming Christina Aguilera's fuller figure and calling her a 'fat b****' the star of E!'s Fashion Police has taken a swipe Duchess of Cambridge. She appeared on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno and told him *she thinks Kate shouldn't recycle her wardrobe.*
> 
> 'In England they are like look how thrifty she's being, showing the British public that the Royals are in a recession as well,' she said. 'Only in this country they call it a faux pas.'
> 
> Kelly said Kate's duties should entitle her to throw or give away her clothes at the end of every day.  She fumed: 'Well I'm sorry but if I had that job I would only wear it once.  If I am going to be the future bloody Queen of England I'm going to wear that dress once because I'm giving up the rest of my life, all of my privacy, at least I can get a new dress every day.'
> 
> Leno chimed in: 'How about underpants? Would you throw them away?'
> Kelly replied: 'Well, if I could I would.
> 'That's a really good idea actually.'
> During the interview Kelly had to confront some of her own faux pas when Leno produced a picture of the last time she had been on the show when The Osbounes was on air and she refused to sit on the seat and instead slouched on the couch.
> 'That's hilarious,' Leno said in a sarcastic tone.
> 'It's not,' said Kelly. 'Its disrespectful and I look like a little s**t.'
> Kelly was then quizzed whether her own weight loss since appearing on Dancing With The Stars had enabled her to become a fashionista.
> Kelly said: 'No one takes fashion advice from a fat person - they don't.
> 'Unfortunately that's the world we live in.
> 'I've always had this little fashion voice inside me but nobody would pay attention and that's fine - I understand that's the way the world works.'


Article here

Woah...talk about entitled...I'm certainly glad she is NOT the future queen of England.


----------



## bisousx

Very typical Kelly Osbourne. Lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She's gross. Why shouldn't she wear the same thing more than once? She's a role model to milllions of people across the world, she's encouraging perfect ettiquete. Kelly Osbourne is an idiot.


----------



## Avril

Yep and THAT dear Kelly Osbourne is why you are not a royal, and Catherine IS.  Kelly is the typical flash-the-cash / tacky / can't wear anything more than once, of which Catherine is not.  That is why so many people love to see what Catherine wears - because she recycles!  Just because you are rich doesn't mean you can't wear something more than once, jees.

PS regarding getting teeth whitened. that is not common - that's just dental work sorting out teeth stains.  It's the getting a tattoo that would be common because it is a "tattoo"!

I think re. eyeliner - some girls love their eyeliner and can't go without it.  My cousin does the exact same eyeliner look every day, she hates going without it.  Catherine's happy with her image clearly as she likes to be a certain way so that's good enough for me


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If I was her, I wouldn't wear the same dress to multiple events where I was going to be photographed either, but that's because I'm me...I am obsessed with high fashion and am always looking for an excuse to buy a new dress  I was surprised the first time I saw her wear the same thing to official events, but she knows what she likes, where's what she likes, and doesn't seem to be that concerned with fashion faux pas. So, good for her. To each their own.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Wearingthe same thing more than once isn't a "fashion faux pas"


----------



## MACsarah

I wouldn't wear the same ball gown (or a clothing article that is in that same category) to more than 1 event. That's just my opinion. 

I don't find it faux pas of Kate to wear a coat more than once, or a pair of shoes. We also have to keep in mind that she's a royal to state(s) that are having tough economic times. Mary of Denmark gets criticism for owning a few pairs of CLs. Now imagine the backlash Kate would get if she where to walk out in a new Chanel haute couture ensemble everyday.


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^they would all be out of a job.


----------



## lovely64

5elle said:


> Not that you can say for certain either way, but it's *highly unlikely that it's tattooed. It's not "done" in British culture and is, in fact, considered slightly common*.


 This. Of course her eye liner isn´t tattooed. It´s very common. Any type of tattoo is considered common. You just don´t do that.

Lovely pictures and very interesting reading I must say! Thanks for keeping this up!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Wearingthe same thing more than once isn't a "fashion faux pas"



Yes, I agree. But clearly some in the fashion/gossip world think it is. There's a lot of people who would never show up in the same outfit to an event with the same people. Common people, celebrities, and royals a like. But, like I said, I really don't think Kate cares if she is accepted in the fashion world, and there's absolutely no reason why she shouldn't wear her favorite outfits as much as she likes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

MACsarah said:


> I wouldn't wear the same ball gown (or a clothing article that is in that same category) to more than 1 event. That's just my opinion.
> 
> I don't find it faux pas of Kate to wear a coat more than once, or a pair of shoes. We also have to keep in mind that she's a royal to state(s) that are having tough economic times. Mary of Denmark gets criticism for owning a few pairs of CLs. Now imagine the backlash Kate would get if she where to walk out in a new Chanel haute couture ensemble everyday.



Agreed.


----------



## bisousx

Personally, I find it a faux pas that she's rewearing the same dresses to high profile events. If I were in her shoes, I'd definitely wear the same things over and over, but only once to a big event and again at more private events like birthdays, nights out, etc. But that's just me.

She looks gorgeous either way though, so no big deal. Not everyone cares about fashion faux pas.


----------



## gelbergirl

I do not see the need for the praise Kate is getting for re-wearing items.  This has been a tradition among the royals for decades (The Queen does it, so did Diana, etc etc).  She spaces enough time in between the wardrobe and still spends a good amount of money on new.  (Can you imagine the inventory system of the warehouse housing her dresses, shoes!!)

I think all-in-all the British people want their royals dressed appropriately and on-hand for charity functions and as representatives of the country.  She and husband are doing their jobs.  I do like it better when she wears something new each time!


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

There's also the fact that some events - like Zara's wedding - are primarily about other people. Kate's being spotlighted so much, if she'd worn a new outfit then the focus is on her, and the press is all over it. Wearing something she's already been photographed in is a way she can take a bit of a step back and try not to overshadow a bride on her wedding day.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Good post! Very true


----------



## Avril

Diane d'Poitier said:


> There's also the fact that some events - like Zara's wedding - are primarily about other people. Kate's being spotlighted so much, if she'd worn a new outfit then the focus is on her, and the press is all over it. Wearing something she's already been photographed in is a way she can take a bit of a step back and try not to overshadow a bride on her wedding day.


 
Great post!


----------



## pollinilove

with that potty mouth kelly oz as a princess lol.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ss-Cambridges-penchant-heavy-black-liner.html



> *'She's got a problem with eye make-up': Vivienne Westwood slams Duchess of Cambridge's penchant for heavy black liner*
> 
> By Tamara Abraham
> 
> Last updated at 1:11 AM on 9th August 2011
> 
> As the grande Dame of British fashion, Vivienne Westwood knows a thing or two about style. And she's certainly not shy about sharing her opinions on the subject.
> 
> When asked about the Duchess of Cambridge's look in a recent interview, the fashion designer, 70, called it 'ordinary', finding particular fault with her eye make-up.
> 
> She told the Sunday Times Magazine: 'I think she's got a problem with eye make-up. The sharp line around her eyes make her look hard. Either she should be smudgy or wear none.'
> The Duchess of Cambridge, pictured in Calgary, Canada, last month, wears too much eye make-up, according to designer Vivienne Westwood
> 
> On style, she continued: 'It seems to me, that her image is "ordinary woman". Therefore, High Street shopper. And I just think she should be an extraordinary woman, wherever she gets her clothes from.'
> 
> Dame Vivienne is not the first to criticise Catherine's heavy eyeliner. In an interview last month with Grazia Daily, Dutch fashion duo Viktor & Rolf also commented on the same thing.
> 
> They told the site: '[We'd like to see her wearing ] different make-up and hair - less eyeliner, less hair. It would bring out her natural beauty.'
> 
> The Duchess demonstrates some confidence when it comes to her beauty routine. She does her own make-up for official engagements, including her wedding, which was watched by two billion people around the globe. And on the recent Royal Tour to Canada and the U.S. she brought a hairdresser as part of her entourage, but no stylist or make-up artist.
> 
> But celebrity make-up artist Rachel Wood, who has worked with Holly Willoughby, Olivia Palermo and Lily Cole, believes that Dame Vivienne has made a good point.
> 
> She told MailOnline that softer eye make-up would look look less dated and enhance Catherine's beauty.
> 
> 'Kate is lucky - she has beautiful skin and a pretty face,' she said. 'She is one of the lucky kind of girls that can slip through on the not-so-perfect make-up front, but I do feel her eyeliner is a little dated and harsh for her beautiful eyes.'
> 
> She said she would advise the Duchess to soften her pencil on the bottom lash line, and go heavier on the mascara instead.
> 
> 'I'd love to see her with a strong and classic liquid on top and take her favoured hard black pencil on the bottom and soften and smoke it out. I would also love to give her a little more mascara,' she continued.
> 
> 'If she prefers to keep the black liner she so loves to wear on the top line, I would love to add a touch of a smoky shadow to open and soften her eyes. This way she is keeping the colour she feels comfortable using, but giving it a much needed update and softer finish.'
> 
> Though her style is generally feted in the press, the Duchess's sartorial choices have come under fire in recent months.
> 
> Last week Kelly Osbourne said on the Tonight Show that Kate shouldn't recycle her wardrobe.
> 
> She told Jay Leno: 'In England they are like look how thrifty she's being, showing the British public that the Royals are in a recession as well. Only in this country they call it a faux pas.'
> 
> And in March, designer Matthew Williamson told the Telegraph: 'Kate isn't a fashion bunny. I don't know why everyone in fashion is waiting to see what she wears. I'm, like, thinking: get over it.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...penchant-heavy-black-liner.html#ixzz1UVpDt0Yb


----------



## CobaltBlu

hmmm....I think its time for this ...


----------



## LittleH

*Cobalt*, you're too funny!! 



CobaltBlu said:


> hmmm....I think its time for this ...
> 
> omgfunnypictures.com/wp-content/plugins/wp-o-matic/cache/20110318/5160a_political-pictures-queen-elizabeth-ii-royalin.jpg


----------



## lisalovesshoes

LOL!!

And Vivienne Westwood.....  a genius but... really?

Photo: Reuters


----------



## coffeebeene

Its kind of funny how people in Hollywood and high fashion and now stepping up to try and criticize Kate, while a couple of months ago they all had nothing but positive things to say.

Vivienne Westwood does genuinely sound like she's trying to say that Kate is beautiful, and her eye makeup doesn't do her justice and she could be even more beautiful than she is now if she improved it a bit. It doesn't seem that negative, more like she was asked something about what she'd change about Kate appearance in an interview and the media has just run with it a bit. 

Kelly Osbourne on the other hand....ugh. Seriously?

Kate is also different from celebrities and those in high fashion---their jobs are "on the line" in a sense, every time they appear at a public event, while hers will last a lifetime (and if she developed a Kelly Osbourne attitude it might  be on the line because that's likely not the girl William thought he was marrying!)


----------



## gsmom

omg really???!


----------



## Jahpson

kirsten said:


> Prince William and his wife, Catherine, went for a hand-in-hand walk around Holyrood Park yesterday morning in Edinburgh. They stuck around the queen's official Scottish residence for a few days after attending Zara Phillips and Mike Tindall's wedding reception there on Saturday night. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were decked out in similar outfits for the stroll, both in purple cable-knit sweaters with their collars peeking out.



this pic is sooo cute!


----------



## Jahpson

Coco Belle said:


> ... I really need to understand why these posh gals love their heavy inner-rim kohl.
> 
> a) it's so not flattering -- who wants their eyes to look _smaller_??
> b) it's actually fairly trashy-looking
> c) it looks frankly unhygienic. why put cosmetics on a mucuous membrane....? bleurgh.



liner brings out the eyes if you can believe that. When I wear liner, my eyes are more noticeable.

I applied correctly, it can look very nice. The idea is to enhance the eyes. but i agree with the heavy liner look (raccoon)


----------



## Avril

Errrr.....Vivienne Westwood of all people is criticising Catherine's makeup?

:tumbleweed:


----------



## maggie7

Avril said:


> Errrr.....Vivienne Westwood of all people is criticising Catherine's makeup?
> 
> :tumbleweed:



I thought that was funny as well..i know she's got her fans, but to me she looks like a scarecrow and her make-up..come on..she's an authority on what looks good?
Plus who want to see a 70+ year old with her boobs on display, put it away, woman, and know when the game is over..


----------



## Sabine

One of our papers says she had a miscarriage, do you guys think this is true?


----------



## Avril

maggie7 said:


> I thought that was funny as well..i know she's got her fans, but to me she looks like a scarecrow and her make-up..come on..she's an authority on what looks good?
> Plus who want to see a 70+ year old with her boobs on display, put it away, woman, and know when the game is over..


 
I know right!!!!! 



Sabine said:


> One of our papers says she had a miscarriage, do you guys think this is true?


 
I don't think so - the press are just dying for royal gossip - it's so tacky.  There is no way that anyone close to Catherine who she would tell that information to would tell the press about anything like that.


----------



## exotikittenx

She is so classy and beautiful!  And William is always adorable.  I love the pic of them in the purple sweaters.  Note to self:  must buy similar skinny jeans and polo sweater!


----------



## Ritovskyta

The honeymoon(with the press) is over. I believe she knew this would come sooner or later. So she's sticking with what makes HER feel good. I mean know we look back and see diana has a beautiful, loved woman, but she had her fair share of (really) nasty comments on the tabs ...

no one can EVER please everyone all the time. We pretty much all agree she should ease a bit on the liner, but if she loves it .. she'll keep it.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Ritovskyta said:


> The honeymoon(with the press) is over. I believe she knew this would come sooner or later. So she's sticking with what makes HER feel good. I mean know we look back and see diana has a beautiful, loved woman, but she had her fair share of (really) nasty comments on the tabs ...
> 
> no one can EVER please everyone all the time. We pretty much all agree she should ease a bit on the liner, but if she loves it .. she'll keep it.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOL that picture is hilarious! I die!



Sabine said:


> One of our papers says she had a miscarriage, do you guys think this is true?


 
No, how would they know that?


----------



## Echoes

> However, when a royal wedding photo of the bride appeared on the May 9th collectors' issue of Grazia magazine, it looked as if Kate's waist wasn't only slim, it had nearly disappeared.
> 
> The cover quickly drew public outrage and a complaint about the inaccuracy of the photo was registered with Britain&#8217;s Press Complaints Commission. After an investigation (we're imagining they just looked at the photos!), the commission ruled that the magazine had in fact doctored the image. According to MSNBC, Grazia has confirmed the allegations.
> 
> A spokesperson at the magazine explained that the re-touching SNAFU all started after the Grazia staff were unable to locate a solo shot of Middleton in her wedding dress. Magazine editors had trouble finding an image of the Duchess where she wasn&#8217;t linked arm-in-arm with William. (You&#8217;ll notice her arm is reaching up in the photo on the left). So they decided to create something that wasn&#8217;t there. &#8220;This involved mirroring one of the duchess&#8217;s arms and an inadvertent result of the change was the slimming of her waist,&#8221; the Complaints Commission reported.
> 
> Grazia made an apologetic statement, saying, &#8220;we did not purposely make any alterations to the Duchess of Cambridge&#8217;s image to make her appear slimmer, and we are sorry if this process gave that impression.&#8221; Though the whole scandal is actually rather silly, in a world where magazines are constantly depicting real women as thinner, lighter-skinned, and more wrinkle-free than they actually are, we can't help but appreciate Grazia's owning up to its error.



http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/beauty/magazine-admits-to-doctoring-kate-middleton-cover-2525574/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gee, how much thinner could they have possibly made it? It's almost non-existent already! I would like to see that picture *runs to google*


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

^ Ditto!


----------



## gsmom

omg....having withdrawals......must. have. new. pics.


----------



## Avril

gsmom said:


> omg....having withdrawals......must. have. new. pics.


 
I know right?!

But they are a pretty low-key couple, they don't go pimping themselves out to the paps unlike some celebrities do.  I think the lack of media intrusion while they are out & about doing normal husband&wife stuff is nice, there's enough scrutiny on them as it is.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

And they aren't celebrities after the fame lol!


----------



## akoko

gsmom said:


> omg....having withdrawals......must. have. new. pics.



me too!!


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Hah I'm with you on the withdrawal. I picked up the People special Kate's fashion issue today... Of course no new pics but I still liked it...definitely worth picking up. There were some old pics that I hadn't seen.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

We must not be the only ones having withdrawals.....

I saw this misleading headliner on the news stand yesterday!! 




It only says that the Prince has delayed a 10-week RAF stint until next year... so they speculate that they are trying hard to make a baby before her 30th!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I saw tabloids at the grocery store talking about a miscarriage. Those stories are all over the place because nothing interesting is actually happening with them ATM.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

lisalovesshoes said:


> We must not be the only ones having withdrawals.....
> 
> I saw this misleading headliner on the news stand yesterday!!
> 
> View attachment 1467553
> 
> 
> It only says that the Prince has delayed a 10-week RAF stint until next year... so they speculate that they are trying hard to make a baby before her 30th!


  10 weeks is a very long time to try and make a baby.  I saw the magazine too and knew instantly it wasn't real "baby" news


----------



## MACsarah

I have a feeling the baby speculations are going to increase with the fact that Victoria of Sweden is now pregnant after a few years waiting, so two princesses being pregnant would be royal heaven.


----------



## natalie1885

10 weeks probably because he would need to ensure good sperm flow. sort of how drs say when you're trying to conceive, men should wear boxers and not tight fitted men undies.
also, Queen E II is very old, God Bless her and maybe they want to make sure she's around to see her Great-Grand child by the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge. That'd be the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## bisousx

natalie1885 said:


> 10 weeks probably because he would need to ensure good sperm flow. sort of how drs say when you're trying to conceive, men should wear boxers and not tight fitted men undies.
> also, Queen E II is very old, God Bless her and maybe they want to make sure she's around to see her *Great-Grand child* by the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge. That'd be the sweetest thing ever.



I thought she was his grandmother.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Queen Elizabeth is William's grandmother so his child would be her great-grandchild.


----------



## chantal1922

> Kate went back to a favored designer for today&#8217;s visit with Prince William to a part of Birmingham very seriously impacted by last week&#8217;s deadly riots.


Source: What Kate Wore


----------



## chantal1922

Few more pics








Source: Daily Mail


----------



## kirsten

Love it!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love her outfit.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute!


----------



## exotikittenx

Such a cute outfit.


----------



## kaitydid

Cute outfit! I love it!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Also loving this!!


----------



## akoko

Its cute. Don't love it though.


----------



## gsmom

OK, I am gonna say it.....I don;'t like the matchy matchy of the military stuff....couldn't one of the pieces been sans military looking?


----------



## slowlyfading

I like it!


----------



## AEGIS

she loves mcqueen.


----------



## maggie7

gsmom said:


> OK, I am gonna say it.....I don;'t like the matchy matchy of the military stuff....couldn't one of the pieces been sans military looking?



Have to agree with this, don't love it either..


----------



## prettyprincess

How refreshing to see a beautiful classy woman w self respect and dignity, far from the trash we have here in America (Kim Kardashian). To think ppl are trying to compare these two weddings together is a disgrace!!


----------



## chantal1922

^^ditto


----------



## DC-Cutie

prettyprincess said:


> How refreshing to see a beautiful classy woman w self respect and dignity, far from the trash we have here in America (Kim Kardashian). To think ppl are trying to compare these two weddings together is a disgrace!!



People aren't comparing it, the Kardashian's are.  ITA, it's a disgrace!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

prettyprincess said:


> How refreshing to see a beautiful classy woman w self respect and dignity, far from the trash we have here in America (Kim Kardashian). To think ppl are trying to compare these two weddings together is a disgrace!!


 
I think calling Kim "trash" is mean.

However there's no way their weddings will compare.


----------



## chantal1922

> Kate and Pippa strolling in Llanddwyn Island of Newborough, North Wales


Source: Tumblr


----------



## exotikittenx

I really love that sweater.  ^


----------



## exotikittenx

prettyprincess said:


> How refreshing to see a beautiful classy woman w self respect and dignity, far from the trash we have here in America (Kim Kardashian). To think ppl are trying to compare these two weddings together is a disgrace!!




Every country has their fair share of trashy and classy people.  I don't think that's quite fair to say.


----------



## cakegirl

exotikittenx said:


> Every country has their fair share of trashy and classy people.  I don't think that's quite fair to say.



Exactly. England has also given us such classy beauties as Jodie Marsh and Katie Price.


----------



## exotikittenx

cakegirl said:


> Exactly. England has also given us such classy beauties as Jodie Marsh and Katie Price.


----------



## viciel

cakegirl said:


> exactly. England has also given us such classy beauties as jodie marsh and katie price.



lmao!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I really love these two!


----------



## prettyprincess

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I think calling Kim "trash" is mean.
> 
> However there's no way their weddings will compare.



I think its mean when celebrities get famous from homemade porn and then sell their brand to young girls.


----------



## mikimoto007

I didn't think Kate was thin until recently (the photographs of her with Reese Witherspoon and Nicole Kidman) and she looks really thin in the photograph of her at Newborough, with the wellies being so huge for her calves. She's perfectly dressed for the occasion though.
I looked the outfit she wore in Birmingham, but what was she thinking, wearing a £1300 outfit to a place where there had been so much violence and people lost their businesses?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

prettyprincess said:


> I think its mean when celebrities get famous from homemade porn and then sell their brand to young girls.


 


This thread isn't about Kim anyway, moving on.


----------



## saba

The pink sweater Kate is wearing on the beach with pippa, I think I've seen it before in a picture of her holding some clothes in hangers a day before her wedding! And talking on the phone! I think it's the same one and sooo pretty! She seems more and more classy every time I see her!


----------



## saba

Has anyone read news tht Kate and wills are expecting twins? It's in Toronto star and thts a pretty reputable paper!


----------



## harleyNemma

saba said:


> Has anyone read news tht Kate and wills are expecting twins? It's in Toronto star and thts a pretty reputable paper!



Yes, and the palace has responded that it is absolutely not true and if it was we wouldn't be reading about it in tabloids first.


----------



## saba

harleyNemma said:


> Yes, and the palace has responded that it is absolutely not true and if it was we wouldn't be reading about it in tabloids first.



That's true! Sorry I didn't read the entire story! Just read it online!


----------



## Varya03

She's only "classy" now because she's not trying to bag a prince by ending up on every magazine cover to make him jealous. 

Here's some pics of the "classy duchess":


----------



## CobaltBlu

OK, so she wasnt always a stylish princess. 

She pulled herself together and they are adorable.

I would not have made the cut, either, based on some of the mischief I got into at her before settling down, either. thank goodness it was before cellphones and digital cameras mede it so easy to get caught making an *** of yourself.

As long as she does right by William and does a good job at her job, I have no issue.


----------



## akoko

it was a long time ago and she seems to have evolved/matured quite a lot. Only time will tell if she will do a good job, there is a big debate on her lack of work motivation. But as far as her style goes, she is being impeccable. I think thats why people are drawn to her, even though she hasn't done much else yet.


----------



## akoko

ps i liked her roller-blade look


----------



## cbtg818

It was a charity party, apparently she got really upset when she saw she had photographed when she fell. and i think in addition to her style or lack there of (whatever your opinion) what woman doesn't want to be a princess? i do lol


----------



## ellieroma

Does it really matter if, while she was at uni and not a member of the royal family, that she went out and had fun? its not like she smashed stuff up or was overly rude to anyone. 
They seem like a lovely couple who are genuinely in love, which is really nice to see, considering Will's parents.


----------



## chantal1922

CobaltBlu said:


> OK, so she wasnt always a stylish princess.
> 
> She pulled herself together and they are adorable.
> 
> I would not have made the cut, either, based on some of the mischief I got into at her before settling down, either. thank goodness it was before cellphones and digital cameras mede it so easy to get caught making an *** of yourself.
> 
> As long as she does right by William and does a good job at her job, I have no issue.





ellieroma said:


> Does it really matter if, while she was at uni and not a member of the royal family, that she went out and had fun? its not like she smashed stuff up or was overly rude to anyone.
> They seem like a lovely couple who are genuinely in love, which is really nice to see, considering Will's parents.


Ditto ladies!


----------



## .pursefiend.

she is such a pretty girl. her and Pippa actually


----------



## Coco Belle

People who think that "perfect princesses" once existed fail to remember that before the 2000s, the internet and gossip blogs weren't around... and there was no market for upskirt shots, nip slips and drunken grimaces. Though I can guarantee you, contrary to popular belief, even the wealthiest and most well-bred get sh!t-faced and rowdy at times... sometimes frequently. And they've done so since time immemorial. 

The only difference is, until the last 20 or so years, the man in the street never heard about it because there were no cameras around.

Does no-one remember the Grimaldis? I mean back in the 90s it seemed like every other week Princess Stephanie was running away with the circus. She was WILD. They don't poop rainbows just because they're royal. And expecting a commoner marrying into a royal family to have been perfectly behaved for every second since the day she was born is even more absurd.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Coco Belle said:


> People who think that "perfect princesses" once existed fail to remember that before the 2000s, the internet and gossip blogs weren't around... and there was no market for upskirt shots, nip slips and drunken grimaces. Though I can guarantee you, contrary to popular belief, even the wealthiest and most well-bred get sh!t-faced and rowdy at times... sometimes frequently. And they've done so since time immemorial.
> 
> The only difference is, until the last 20 or so years, the man in the street never heard about it because there were no cameras around.
> 
> Does no-one remember the Grimaldis? I mean back in the 90s it seemed like every other week Princess Stephanie was running away with the circus. She was WILD. They don't poop rainbows just because they're royal. And expecting a commoner marrying into a royal family to have been perfectly behaved for every second since the day she was born is even more absurd.


----------



## Addictista

I love old movies and this discussion reminds me of the Audrey Hepburn film Roman Holiday.  It was about a sheltered princess who cut loose for a 24 hour period before going back to her regular life.  She got into all sorts of unflattering situations, cut her hair off, and did many of the same things depicted in Kate photos posted here.  

Like some other posters said, people are human and I'm not sure why some others are so intent to sit in judgment on everyone and anyone. I really don't understand the Kate and Pippa hate, but I guess the old quote is true, "You're nobody until you have haters."


----------



## chantal1922

*adds Roman Holiday to my Netflix queue*


----------



## DiorDeVille

Coco Belle said:


> People who think that "perfect princesses" once existed fail to remember that before the 2000s, the internet and gossip blogs weren't around... and there was no market for upskirt shots, nip slips and drunken grimaces. Though I can guarantee you, contrary to popular belief, even the wealthiest and most well-bred get sh!t-faced and rowdy at times... sometimes frequently. And they've done so since time immemorial.
> 
> The only difference is, until the last 20 or so years, the man in the street never heard about it because there were no cameras around.
> 
> Does no-one remember the Grimaldis? I mean back in the 90s it seemed like every other week Princess Stephanie was running away with the circus. She was WILD. They don't poop rainbows just because they're royal. And expecting a commoner marrying into a royal family to have been perfectly behaved for every second since the day she was born is even more absurd.


 
Speaking of commoners marrying into royalty, Grace Kelly's life was quite the colorful event prior to her royal marriage.    But because TMZ wasn't there to capture it, you have to sit down and read a biography to learn that.


----------



## DiorDeVille

cakegirl said:


> Exactly. England has also given us such classy beauties as Jodie Marsh and Katie Price.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Varya03 said:


> She's only "classy" now because she's not trying to bag a prince by ending up on every magazine cover to make him jealous.
> 
> Here's some pics of the "classy duchess":


 
And yet she still manages to land one of the most eligible bachelors of our generation....  

I'm wondering how high "pearl clutching" ranks on young eligible male royalty's "must haves" lists these days.


----------



## exotikittenx

Good grief, are people STILL assuming that there are perfect people out there in the world???  

I agree with Coco Belle.


----------



## Coco Belle

DiorDeVille said:


> Speaking of commoners marrying into royalty, Grace Kelly's life was quite the colorful event prior to her royal marriage.    But because TMZ wasn't there to capture it, you have to sit down and read a biography to learn that.



Funnily enough I did read a biography of Miss Kelly once and WOW are you ever right! She certainly... got around. Wow. Which is fine, just so so very different from what was portrayed in the media. She was cast as this virginal fairy princess, all sweetness and light. But she was a red-blooded American girl with a list of conquests to prove it.



DiorDeVille said:


> I'm wondering how high "pearl clutching" ranks on young eligible male royalty's "must haves" lists these days.



I know right!! People go on and on about how Diana was just a normal woman who liked to have fun, and isn't it wonderful how she raised her sons in a modern way... and yet... when then-unmarried Catherine Middleton dons some roller skates for charity, people are all OMGWTFBBQ!!1! about it? lol. Come on people, you're applying Victorian values to someone who's yet to put a foot wrong.


----------



## Addictista

DiorDeVille said:


> And yet she still manages to land one of the most eligible bachelors of our generation....
> 
> *I'm wondering how high "pearl clutching" ranks on young eligible male royalty's "must haves" lists these days.  *



  Well said and so true!


----------



## DiorDeVille

Coco Belle said:


> Funnily enough I did read a biography of Miss Kelly once and WOW are you ever right! She certainly... got around. Wow. Which is fine, just so so very different from what was portrayed in the media. She was cast as this virginal fairy princess, all sweetness and light. But she was a red-blooded American girl with a list of conquests to prove it.
> 
> 
> 
> I know right!! People go on and on about how Diana was just a normal woman who liked to have fun, and isn't it wonderful how she raised her sons in a modern way... and yet... when then-unmarried Catherine Middleton dons some roller skates for charity, people are all OMGWTFBBQ!!1! about it? lol. Come on people, you're applying Victorian values to someone who's yet to put a foot wrong.


 
Exactly! I mean, we might discuss "class" - which is in itself rather classless, IMO - all day, but if it landed her a proposal from a prince, and we're on here talking about how we can't find a man, it seems like we'd be studying her rather than criticizing her, KWIM?   Obviously, what she's doing works, so it can't be THAT wrong.


----------



## bisousx

DiorDeVille said:


> And yet she still manages to land one of the most eligible bachelors of our generation....
> 
> *I'm wondering how high "pearl clutching" ranks on young eligible male royalty's "must haves" lists these days*.


----------



## sierrasun1

I don't personally know her; but, the few things I've seen I've really liked (in stark contrast to a lot of "celebrities" in the US)... in no particular order
   - doing her own make-up 
   - styling own clothes and not afraid of wearing them twice
   - running errands and opening her own car door (refreshing!)
   - her interactions with Will and others seem genuine


----------



## exotikittenx

sierrasun1 said:


> I don't personally know her; but, the few things I've seen I've really liked (in stark contrast to a lot of "celebrities" in the US)... in no particular order
> - doing her own make-up
> - styling own clothes and not afraid of wearing them twice
> - running errands and opening her own car door (refreshing!)
> - her interactions with Will and others seem genuine




Well put.  A lot of people just like to find something "wrong" and love for there to be a scandal, even if it isn't true or has been sensationalized.  I don't know why they just can't be happy for her or just be neutral.  I don't get the animosity or the point in trying to prove that she does not deserve to be where she is today.  And anyway, who are we to judge what she deserves?   No one knows her personally here, and furthermore, if William is happy with her, then I think he's capable of making that decision for himself, and with good judgment at that.  

She seems like a sweet person.  She does not seem mean, nasty, or anything to the like, and what matters here is that while she was just a normal girl before entering the royal family (perhaps not perfect, but nothing terrible just like any other decent human being),  since becoming a royal, she has carried herself with grace and dignity, all while maintaining a fresh and positive image as a good role model.


----------



## labelwhore04

Varya03 said:


> She's only "classy" now because she's not trying to bag a prince by ending up on every magazine cover to make him jealous.
> 
> Here's some pics of the "classy duchess":




lol, ok so there are some unflattering pictures of her on the internet? so what? Just because she married a royal doesn't mean she's perfect, she's human just like me and you. She poops, farts, burps, eats, sleeps, etc. She's not super human. She's allowed to take unflattering pictures once in a while. She wasn't always a royal. Do you think she knew when she was 20 that she would marry a prince? of course not. She did things every other college student does, get drunk and party. I don't understand why people expect royals/celebrities to be absolutely perfect. She's probably gotten wasted and did some crazy stuff in her teen/college years just like 99% of people, that doesn't make her "classless." How does getting drunk and partying during your college years make you classless? We've all been there. Whatever she's done in the past doesn't matter. It's how she's conducting herself NOW that counts. She's been doing a damn fine job representing the royal family and that's all that matters, nobody can deny that.


----------



## nillacobain

kirsten said:


> Prince William gives Kate a pair of Dianas earrings
> Duchess remodels the studs into elegant drop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bling it on!
> 
> Kate Middleton already wears Princess Diana's sapphire and diamond engagement ring, and now the Duchess of Cambridge has received more jewels from her husband's late mother.
> 
> Prince William, 29, has given his 29-year-old bride a pair of Diana's favorite earrings, also made of sapphire and diamonds. "Now that they're married, William wanted her to have some of his mother's favorite pieces," an insider tells The Daily Mail.
> 
> Ever the fashionista, Kate opted to give the earrings a modern twist by having the studs remodeled into drop earrings. (Believed to be her most prized set of jewels, Diana wore them quite frequently before her death in 1997.)
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge wore them for the first time when she attended a tennis match at Wimbledon last month; she also wore them during the couple's official visit to North America.
> 
> This is yet another sign that Middleton is fitting in quite well with the royal family. On Friday, she stopped by Buckingham Palace with Queen Elizabeth II to view a brand-new exhibit centered around her April 29 wedding. As the two looked at Middleton's Alexander McQueen wedding dress, the Queen, 85, even joked: "Horrid, isn't it? Horrid and dreadful!"
> 
> As the pair toured the state rooms of the palace, the Queen added, "You've seen this already, so ... you don't really want to see it again, do you?"
> 
> Source: US Weekly


 


It seems that they did a great job, but PERSONALLY I wouldn't have remodeled such an important, meaningful gift... but I guess William did agree with it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## nillacobain

Coco Belle said:


> A recipe called "rich fruit cake" is traditional for wedding cakes in Britain. (Though obviously many people don't follow tradition... but I am sure the Royals do). Fruit cake keeps for several years provided it's store correctly and covered in marzipan (almond paste) and then royal icing -- the combination preserves it from mold and bacteria. Sounds gross, I know, but seriously it's been done for hundreds of years with no ill effects  The same recipe is traditional for Christmas cake. In my family, we make our Christmas cake several months before Christmas, since the flavor improves with time.
> 
> I doubt it's a fake top tier. It's traditional and perfectly hygienic to keep -- and eat -- the real top tier of cake. They probably freeze it these days, but they never used to. Just stored it wrapped in paper in a cool larder.


 
So, that is their "original" wedding cake? I wonder what did they eat at the wedding reception?


----------



## Coco Belle

nillacobain said:


> So, that is their "original" wedding cake? I wonder what did they eat at the wedding reception?



Traditionally (speaking about old-fashioned English tradition here), the wedding fruit cake isn't served as a dessert at the reception. 

There's typically a separate dessert served after the main course. And then _after_ the dessert has been served, the wedding cake is cut by the couple, and possibly then distributed either on plates, to be eaten immediately, or in boxes to take home. 

But sometimes they don't even distribute it, the cutting is just a symbolic thing, rather than a course in the wedding meal. (Cutting the cake symbolizes the consummation of the marriage, by the way... hard knife into soft cake... lol!!!) 

I've been to a wedding where the whole cake, except for the top tier, was chucked away (!!) after the reception. I nearly cried. I love fruit cake and would have loved to have it all to myself!!


----------



## nillacobain

Coco Belle said:


> Traditionally (speaking about old-fashioned English tradition here), the wedding fruit cake isn't served as a dessert at the reception.
> 
> There's typically a separate dessert served after the main course. And then _after_ the dessert has been served, the wedding cake is cut by the couple, and possibly then distributed either on plates, to be eaten immediately, or in boxes to take home.
> 
> But sometimes they don't even distribute it, the cutting is just a symbolic thing, rather than a course in the wedding meal. (Cutting the cake symbolizes the consummation of the marriage, by the way... hard knife into soft cake... lol!!!)
> 
> I've been to a wedding where *the whole cake, except for the top tier, was chucked away (!!) after the reception*. I nearly cried. I love fruit cake and would have loved to have it all to myself!!


 

Thank you for your reply. I didn't know this. Here we cut and eat the cake after the last course of the wedding meal. 


 I would have cried too! I love wedding cakes!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ahh, I came hoping there were new pics! Where are these two hiding?


----------



## natalie1885

bisousx said:


> I thought she was his grandmother.


..she is.  but, when prince william has an offspring, that will be queen elizabeth's great grandchild.


----------



## natalie1885

sierrasun1 said:


> I don't personally know her; but, the few things I've seen I've really liked (in stark contrast to a lot of "celebrities" in the US)... in no particular order
> - doing her own make-up
> - styling own clothes and not afraid of wearing them twice
> - running errands and opening her own car door (refreshing!)
> - her interactions with Will and others seem genuine


----------



## exotikittenx

nillacobain said:


> It seems that they did a great job, but PERSONALLY I wouldn't have remodeled such an important, meaningful gift... but I guess William did agree with it. Just my 2 cents.




I think they did it in a tasteful way and see nothing wrong with refashioning the earrings.  

Kate is not Diana, and it may just be too much to see all the exact same jewelry on her that his mother wore, and not just for William, but perhaps fom others as well, which may even evoke criticism or unwanted comparisons between the two women (just as some did when she received Diana's engagement ring).  I think it's a nice nod to Diana to maintain the integrity of the jewelry while still styling them in a more updated way.  While they are beautiful and elegant, they were perhaps a little dated looking in their previous style.  If she is going to wear them more frequently in the revamped style, then she might as well change them a little bit.  They also appear as though they can easily be returned back to the way they were.


----------



## chooey

sierrasun1 said:


> I don't personally know her; but, the few things I've seen I've really liked (in stark contrast to a lot of "celebrities" in the US)... in no particular order
> - doing her own make-up
> - styling own clothes and not afraid of wearing them twice
> - running errands and opening her own car door (refreshing!)
> - her interactions with Will and others seem genuine



I agree. I think that she's great and I love her and Will together.


----------



## serene

drama going on

_Kate Middleton and Prince Charles wife Camilla Parer-Bowles, got into a huge fight over supposedly Camilla not accepting Kate to be a Queen. So now Camilla is demanding for a 20million dollar home in New York._


----------



## gsmom

like, rilly?


----------



## labelwhore04

serene said:


> drama going on
> 
> _Kate Middleton and Prince Charles wife Camilla Parer-Bowles, got into a huge fight over supposedly Camilla not accepting Kate to be a Queen. So now Camilla is demanding for a 20million dollar home in New York._



LOL is this for real?? Who is Camilla to know what acceptable is. Didn't she have an affair with prince charles while he was still married? I don't think she's in any position to pass judgements. It wasn't so easy for her to be accepted as royalty back then either so she out of all people should understand and be more accepting. She was previously married, had an affair with the prince and got divorced. After everything that's happened, i'm in awe that she feels so entitled to dismiss kate as a queen. Just wow. Some people need to remember where they came from. Camilla, take a seat!


----------



## Coco Belle

labelwhore04 said:


> LOL is this for real?? Who is Camilla to know what acceptable is. Didn't she have an affair with prince charles while he was still married? I don't think she's in any position to pass judgements. It wasn't so easy for her to be accepted as royalty back then either so she out of all people should understand and be more accepting. She was previously married, had an affair with the prince and got divorced. After everything that's happened, i'm in awe that she feels so entitled to dismiss kate as a queen. Just wow. Some people need to remember where they came from. Camilla, take a seat!



LOL. Don't worry, those sorts of "headlines" are par for the course in certain gossip rags. 

The kind that have a disclaimer on the back page, saying they're "for entertainment purposes only". I've seen waayyyy more OMGSHOCKING front page banners on the Globe. "KATE HAS THREE ARMS AND IS PREGNANT!! AND BULIMIC! AND ALSO A LESBIAN!!1!", etc.


----------



## noon

I know that story can't be true because there is no way Camilla would want to move to NY. She would want a house in the countryside.


----------



## Coco Belle

This is my fave Globe cover

lol


----------



## labelwhore04

Coco Belle said:


> This is my fave Globe cover
> 
> lol


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

"Camilla won't accept Kate as Queen" - what is that even supposed to mean? Is the Globe trying to push that nonsense about William inheriting the throne instead of Charles? Unless Charles dies before Elizabeth, that ain't happening. 

Camilla got to marry her Prince, still (mostly) live her preferred country lifestyle, the public outcry against her has mostly died down. She got her happily-ever-after, I seriously doubt she has any interest in feuding with Kate.


----------



## noon

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Camilla got to marry her Prince, still (mostly) live her preferred country lifestyle, the public outcry against her has mostly died down. She got her happily-ever-after, I seriously doubt she has any interest in feuding with Kate.



Totally agree. I think they get on quite well together. Kate wears a bracelet that Camilla gave her quite often. She probably wouldn't if there was bad blood between them.


----------



## serene

Coco Belle said:


> This is my fave Globe cover
> 
> lol



 now why wasn't I surprised when I saw that cover..


----------



## Addictista

Coco Belle said:


> This is my fave Globe cover
> 
> lol



Very funny!    My grandmother used to buy gossip rags like that and she believed every word they printed!


----------



## queennadine

Need.More.Pics.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Coco Belle said:


> This is my fave Globe cover
> 
> lol


----------



## harleyNemma

There is clearly not enough drama around this couple. The headlines are soooo over the top & the tabloids know Kate sells issues.... *Le Sigh*

Personally, I would just like them to announce their next official visit so we can all gawk over her wardrobe...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The only articles I've seen recently is she's looking for a charity to support and people at Fashion Week hate her clothes. Nothing all that interesting, LOL. The tabloid articles above are hilarious.


----------



## Varya03

Whether anyone likes it or not... Charles WILL be King before William and most likely Kate will have to bow to Queen Camilla. Heck... at least Camilla works... unlike Waity Katie. Who apparently still needs another YEAR to get used to doing charity. That's absolutely ridiculous... this girl has lived the high life of doing as little as possible for almost a decade, she certainly does not need another YEAR to come to a decision on which charities she needs to support nor to do any public engagements. Kate right now is the LAZIEST royal in the British Royal Family... and that's saying something considering Camilla is working more then she is.


----------



## Coco Belle

*Varya*, did a Middleton poop in your cornflakes once? I've never come across someone with such a pronounced hatred for people they don't know.


----------



## labelwhore04

^^haha, i was about to say the same thing


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OT, but how old is QE2 nowadays? I feel like that woman is going to out live us all. I cannot imagine someone else as the Queen of England.


----------



## harleyNemma

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> OT, but how old is QE2 nowadays? I feel like that woman is going to out live us all. I cannot imagine someone else as the Queen of England.



I believe she is 85. And, I have to agree with you - it is hard to imagine another Queen or King of England and she will likely live for many more years as she appears to be in excellent health!


----------



## chantal1922

harleyNemma said:


> I believe she is 85. And, I have to agree with you - *it is hard to imagine another Queen or King of England *and she will likely live for many more years as she appears to be in excellent health!


It sure is!


----------



## maggie7

What is going to be even harder, is seeing Camilla Parker-Bowles as the new Queen of England...which she will be, make no mistake, when Charles takes the throne...they were respectful to Diana's memory about not officially calling her Princess of Wales (although that is one of her titles), but when the time comes and Charles is king, there we have Queen Camilla...what a thought...


----------



## noon

I don't think Camilla will ever be given the title Queen, I think it would rock the boat too much. I think a lot of royalists will turn on them, as she is not very popular especially with the older generation.


----------



## chantal1922

Someone posted this on the What Kate Wore Facebook page. Not sure if it is true. Hopefully we will get some new pics soon.



> The Duke and #DuchessofCambridge are going to open the new Oak Centre for Young People at the Royal Marsden hospital in surrey ,29th


----------



## Coco Belle

noon said:


> I don't think Camilla will ever be given the title Queen, I think it would rock the boat too much. I think a lot of royalists will turn on them, as she is not very popular especially with the older generation.



Agreed. It's highly unlikely she'll be crowned Queen.

The reigning monarch is the one who hands out titles, and if Charles becomes King I doubt very much that he'll crown Camilla queen.

The fact that the heirs to the throne (after Charles) are not her children is actually, I think, the biggest reason Charles won't crown her. The public outcry aspect would likely be minimal anyway since he'll probably only come to the throne 15-20 years from now. when everyone has basically forgotten about it.

I have no doubt he would have crowned Diana if they had remained married, but then she was the mother of the heirs, so it would be appropriate for her to receive that title.

Same reason he didn't give Camilla the Princess of Wales title. It's not appropriate... she's not the mother of the heirs, she's not part of the Windsor dynasty. She's simply Charles's later-life companion.


----------



## chantal1922

chantal1922 said:


> Someone posted this on the What Kate Wore Facebook page. Not sure if it is true. Hopefully we will get some new pics soon.


Alright looks like they will be making an appearance on the 29th

*Prince William* is following in his mother&#8217;s footsteps.
 The Duke, who&#8217;s president of London&#8217;s Royal Marsden Hospital &#8212; like *Princess Diana* had been &#8212; is opening a children&#8217;s cancer unit there with his wife, *Kate*.
 On September 29, the royal couple will tour the new pediatric center,  meet patients and medical personnel, and officially open the unit with a  plaque.
 The Duchess of Cambridge is now spending &#8220;the next few months to get  to know a number of charitable and other causes better,&#8221; says a  spokesman, noting she plans to take a more active role in a number of  philanthropies.


http://www.gossipcop.com/prince-wil...sden-hospital-september-29-2011-duke-duchess/


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Coco Belle said:


> Agreed. It's highly unlikely she'll be crowned Queen.
> 
> The reigning monarch is the one who hands out titles, and if Charles becomes King I doubt very much that he'll crown Camilla queen.
> 
> The fact that the heirs to the throne (after Charles) are not her children is actually, I think, the biggest reason Charles won't crown her. The public outcry aspect would likely be minimal anyway since he'll probably only come to the throne 15-20 years from now. when everyone has basically forgotten about it.
> 
> I have no doubt he would have crowned Diana if they had remained married, but then she was the mother of the heirs, so it would be appropriate for her to receive that title.
> 
> Same reason he didn't give Camilla the Princess of Wales title. It's not appropriate... she's not the mother of the heirs, she's not part of the Windsor dynasty. She's simply Charles's later-life companion.


 
Camilla doesn't use the title Princess of Wales, but she automatically shared all Charles's titles when they married, including PoW. When he becomes King, she's automatically Queen, he doesn't actually need to award her the title (and if by crowned you mean a coronation - that is not necessary for her to be Queen, there's been multiple Queen Consorts who didn't have one). The fact that Camilla is not the mother of the heirs is a moot point, as the wife of the King, she's Queen anyway, same as any of the other second wives in the family history who were not the mothers of the heir. 

Charles and Camilla may decide that she'll use a different style, such as Princess Consort, or he may give her a title of her own, the way Philip was granted the titles Prince of the United Kingdom and Duke of Edinburgh, but given that public opinion of her is much more favourable now then it was a few years ago, it's becoming more and more likely that they'll stick with tradition (Queen Consort) and won't bother with something else.


----------



## Coco Belle

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Camilla doesn't use the title Princess of Wales, but she automatically shared all Charles's titles when they married, including PoW. When he becomes King, she's automatically Queen, he doesn't actually need to award her the title (and if by crowned you mean a coronation - that is not necessary for her to be Queen, there's been multiple Queen Consorts who didn't have one). The fact that Camilla is not the mother of the heirs is a moot point, as the wife of the King, she's Queen anyway, same as any of the other second wives in the family history who were not the mothers of the heir.
> 
> Charles and Camilla may decide that she'll use a different style, such as Princess Consort, or he may give her a title of her own, the way Philip was granted the titles Prince of the United Kingdom and Duke of Edinburgh, but given that public opinion of her is much more favourable now then it was a few years ago, it's becoming more and more likely that they'll stick with tradition (Queen Consort) and won't bother with something else.



Darnit Diane, how did you get so smart?? lol

Here's where i got that from... I read about Anne Boleyn's coronation by Henry while she was pregnant, so after their marriage. The idea in the text I was reading was that she wasn't automatically Queen, that the reigning monarch had to name her as such. 
Has this changed, or was the book off base?? Or am I not understanding... if they shared all titles automatically, why would she need to be crowned? Or is that different, the coronation thing? separate from the title itself, I mean.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

The coronation is seperate - as soon as the previous monarch dies, the next in line is automatically King/Queen even though the coronation is typically held months later, and if the new king is married, his wife automatically becomes Queen Consort. If the new reinging monarch is a queen, it's more complicated since a husband doesn't share his wife's titles, but that's obviously not the case with Charles and Camilla.

Anne Boleyn's situation is a little different since Henry's divorce from Catherine of Aragon was of dubious legality, and Catherine had to be formally stripped of the title of Queen. Anne's coronation was more about Henry making a grand gesture to her and trying to make their marriage seem as legitimate as possible. Henry did not give any of his subsequent wives a coronation, but they were still Queen Consorts. 

Charles I, Charles II and George IV's Queens were not crowned either. Charles I's wife was Catholic and couldn't participate in the service, Charles II was already King when he married and didn't bother crowning his wife, and George IV hated his wife and barred her from his coronation. Even so, she was still Queen, since it would take an Act of Parliament to strip her of the title. Which was proposed but didn't actually happen, since she died three weeks later anyway.

And thus ends today's history lesson.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Diane d'Poitier said:


> The coronation is seperate - as soon as the previous monarch dies, the next in line is automatically King/Queen even though the coronation is typically held months later, and if the new king is married, his wife automatically becomes Queen Consort. If the new reinging monarch is a queen, it's more complicated since a husband doesn't share his wife's titles, but that's obviously not the case with Charles and Camilla.
> 
> Anne Boleyn's situation is a little different since Henry's divorce from Catherine of Aragon was of dubious legality, and Catherine had to be formally stripped of the title of Queen. Anne's coronation was more about Henry making a grand gesture to her and trying to make their marriage seem as legitimate as possible. Henry did not give any of his subsequent wives a coronation, but they were still Queen Consorts.
> 
> Charles I, Charles II and George IV's Queens were not crowned either. Charles I's wife was Catholic and couldn't participate in the service, Charles II was already King when he married and didn't bother crowning his wife, and George IV hated his wife and barred her from his coronation. Even so, she was still Queen, since it would take an Act of Parliament to strip her of the title. Which was proposed but didn't actually happen, since she died three weeks later anyway.
> 
> And thus ends today's history lesson.


----------



## Coco Belle

Diane d'Poitier said:


> The coronation is seperate - as soon as the previous monarch dies, the next in line is automatically King/Queen even though the coronation is typically held months later, and if the new king is married, his wife automatically becomes Queen Consort. If the new reinging monarch is a queen, it's more complicated since a husband doesn't share his wife's titles, but that's obviously not the case with Charles and Camilla.
> 
> Anne Boleyn's situation is a little different since Henry's divorce from Catherine of Aragon was of dubious legality, and Catherine had to be formally stripped of the title of Queen. *Anne's coronation was more about Henry making a grand gesture to her and trying to make their marriage seem as legitimate as possible.* Henry did not give any of his subsequent wives a coronation, but they were still Queen Consorts.
> 
> Charles I, Charles II and George IV's Queens were not crowned either. Charles I's wife was Catholic and couldn't participate in the service, Charles II was already King when he married and didn't bother crowning his wife, and George IV hated his wife and barred her from his coronation. Even so, she was still Queen, since it would take an Act of Parliament to strip her of the title. Which was proposed but didn't actually happen, since she died three weeks later anyway.
> 
> *And thus ends today's history lesson.*



*OHHH yes, I vaguely recall this aspect now.* but I remembered the rest wrong, lol

*thanks for being awesomely edumacational *


----------



## maggie7

Coco Belle said:


> The fact that the heirs to the throne (after Charles) are not her children is actually, I think, the biggest reason Charles won't crown her. The public outcry aspect would likely be minimal anyway since *he'll probably only come to the throne 15-20 years from now*. when everyone has basically forgotten about it.



15-20 years?  The Queen is 85..she could keel over any time..I know her mother lived past 100, but that is not really that common though, is it?

I think there was an awful lot of people who didn't agree with him marrying Camilla..didn't stop him..we'll have to wait and see, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised if she turns out Queen...


----------



## akoko

I find no reason for Camilla to not be Queen or to not use the tittle. I understand that as a sign of respect the didn't give her Diana's title, but this is different. For me she was kind off the underdog and i'm glad they have their happy ending.


----------



## akoko

Varya03 said:


> Whether anyone likes it or not... Charles WILL be King before William and most likely Kate will have to bow to Queen Camilla. Heck... at least Camilla works... unlike Waity Katie. Who apparently still needs another YEAR to get used to doing charity. That's absolutely ridiculous... this girl has lived the high life of doing as little as possible for almost a decade, she certainly does not need another YEAR to come to a decision on which charities she needs to support nor to do any public engagements. Kate right now is the LAZIEST royal in the British Royal Family... and that's saying something considering Camilla is working more then she is.





Coco Belle said:


> *Varya*, did a Middleton poop in your cornflakes once? I've never come across someone with such a pronounced hatred for people they don't know.



In this very difficult economic climate, I think it;s understandable for people to look at Kates very priviledged lifestyle and question her lack of work inclination. Although I am no expert in royal history, I think one of the reasons the Queen is so loved is because she is a very hard worker.
Personally, i like her so far, and i am giving her the benefit of the doubt that she will step up, but I understand people who have different opinion and expect more of her.


----------



## Coco Belle

maggie7 said:


> 15-20 years?  The Queen is 85..she could keel over any time..I know her mother lived past 100, but that is not really that common though, is it?
> 
> I think there was an awful lot of people who didn't agree with him marrying Camilla..didn't stop him..we'll have to wait and see, but I certainly wouldn't be surprised if she turns out Queen...



I actually think she will live past 100 yes. I have a suspicion it's going to turn into a running joke that she is the Queen Who Will Not Die. lol



akoko said:


> In this very difficult economic climate, I think it;s understandable for people to look at Kates very priviledged lifestyle and question her lack of work inclination. Although I am no expert in royal history, I think one of the reasons the Queen is so loved is because she is a very hard worker.
> Personally, i like her so far, and i am giving her the benefit of the doubt that she will step up, but I understand people who have different opinion and expect more of her.



Yeah I get you, the reason I said what I did is that Varya has also spent quite a bit of time recently being disproportionately vicious about Pippa Middleton too. So it seems it's the Middletons she has it in for, not the Royals. Which I find odd. Hence my question to her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I honestly wouldn't be surprised if QE2 set the world record for oldest human LOL. I'm sure Camilla will be Queen eventually, there's no reason not for her to be.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Coco Belle said:


> I actually think she will live past 100 yes. I have a suspicion it's going to turn into a running joke that she is the Queen Who Will Not Die. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I get you, the reason I said what I did is that Varya has also spent quite a bit of time recently being disproportionately vicious about Pippa Middleton too. So it seems it's the Middletons she has it in for, not the Royals. Which I find odd. Hence my question to her.


 
If it helps, the name "Pippa" makes me want to run my fingernails down a chalkboard to block it out.    Lovely girl, though, and very athletic!

It's probably not the most gracious thing to point out, but Wills was dating (or was "seen with") numerous other attractive, accomplished (or not), titled, connected, wealthy young women during those 10 years that Kate was in the picture.  And Kate - as far as we saw - stayed poised and quiet and on-point.  Wills traveled a lot and Kate tagged along wherever she could.  There's no doubt in my mind that making an engagement with royalty happen - especially a guy from a divorced home whose mother passed away and is likely solidified in sainthood in his mind - is probably a full-time job in it's own right and I can't legitimately fault her for maximizing her shot at the opportunity.  She looks far more relaxed in her post-engagement pictures, IMO - and I can't begrudge her the emotional break.  Hopefully she'll step up and fill the royal shoes - but she gets a one-year grace period to adjust and enjoy, IMO.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

The Queen may step down once she passes Queen Victoria as longest reigning monarch in 2015.


----------



## maggie7

mrsadkins9399 said:


> The Queen may step down once she passes Queen Victoria as longest reigning monarch in 2015.



Very much doubt it, why should she?  And when has that ever been done in modern times?


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

I seriously doubt the Queen would abdicate. The Netherlands has a tradition of that, but the UK doesn't, and the Queen lived through her uncle's abdication crisis and the chaos that caused. I could see her decreasing her duties greatly and appointing Charles Regent if she has to for health reasons, but full on stepping down? That's not something that's in her character.


----------



## angelnyc89

What exactly does the Queen do nowadays? What is parliament for?


----------



## ellieroma

Diane d'Poitier said:


> I seriously doubt the Queen would abdicate. The Netherlands has a tradition of that, but the UK doesn't, and the Queen lived through her uncle's abdication crisis and the chaos that caused. I could see her decreasing her duties greatly and appointing Charles Regent if she has to for health reasons, but full on stepping down? That's not something that's in her character.



I totally agree. 
I do however, think Charles should abdicate. By the time it comes to him William will probably have a family already, so he will know that the crown will stay in the family. And Charles will be so old, i think it would be better for William and Kate to take the "job"


----------



## viciel

The Queen WILL NEVER DIE


----------



## CobaltBlu

chriseve said:


> The Queen WILL NEVER DIE


----------



## chantal1922

^^
 I love that pic


----------



## angelnyc89

^^


----------



## minababe

No candids? Where are they?


----------



## lilatheflirt

mrsadkins9399 said:


> The Queen may step down once she passes Queen Victoria as longest reigning monarch in 2015.




I highly doubt HM would step down.

"I declare before you all that my whole life whether it be long or short shall be devoted to your service and the service of our great imperial family to which we all belong. " - Then Princess Elizabeth's 21st birthday speech, 1947


The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have a few more private years ahead.


----------



## chantal1922

Attending a friend's wedding today. Some women on the What Kate Wore Facebook page feel this dress is too sexy or inappropriate for a wedding. I don't think so 





Source: What Kate Wore


----------



## ellieroma

she looks cute. i dont see how it could be too sexy for a wedding, did these people not see what some people wore to her wedding? they were revealing far more skin.


----------



## MACsarah

I think its the red lace that is bothering some people


----------



## chantal1922

Yeah some people believe the red lace is too attention grabbing from the bride. I thought she looked great. Glad to see new pics and outfits. I know some people believe you should not wear red or green to weddings. I never heard of those rules but I have not been to a wedding in years,


----------



## Blyen

Yeah,in Europe red,purple and generally too bright colors are not always well received at weddings.My mother wore a bright red dress at my wedding (she is young and I loved it on her!),and I had to tell some of my relatives to please quit the *****ing,or they would have had to head back home.


----------



## ellieroma

^^ i didnt know that. i only thought you shouldnt wear white and too much black can be depressing at a wedding. With all these rules, what colours can a woman wear to a wedding!


----------



## cbtg818

As if her friends hat isnt distracting, fushia, purple and pale pink?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think all the wedding rules are stupid, but I hate that outfit for other reasons.


----------



## chantal1922

cbtg818 said:


> As if her friends hat isnt distracting, fushia, purple and pale pink?


ha right!


----------



## bisousx

I think wearing red to a wedding is rude. I didn't know it was a rule though, I just remember a lady wearing a red gown to my dad's wedding and thought it was thunder seeking (for my stepmom).


----------



## BagLovingMom

I don't think it's too racy for a wedding.  The dress just looks odd to me, is it lined in black? I think it would have looked better lined in nude


----------



## chantal1922

*Kate Middleton Shops In Topshop Right Before Closing: She Waits On Line & Uses Coupons! Find Out What She Bought!*




(I believe this is a old pic)


> The down to earth Duchess may have all the Royal jewels at her disposal, but she debated over a pair of $13 earrings &#8212; and left them behind with the cashier! Kate also used the fitting rooms & waited on line!
> 
> Catherine, the Duchess of Cambridge, might be trying to keep a low profile &#8212; but it looks like she can&#8217;t give up a trip to one of her favorite shopping stops! Kate popped into the Topshop on Kensington High Street, right around the corner from where she lives with William, on Monday, Sept. 26, 20 minutes before the store was about to close &#8212; and she was waiting in line! It looks like the down to earth Duchess really is just like us. Not only did she wait in line to pay for her purchases, (she did so with a silver Visa card), but she also sifted through her things to find her rewards card &#8212; can you believe she&#8217;s still such a frugal shopper?
> 
> According to one lucky blogger who found herself waiting in line right behind Kate, the Duchess scooped up a polka-dot pencil skirt, velvet-trim jacket, and a pair of earrings. Kate really puts thought into her purchases &#8212; while she had two pairs of earrings in her hand, she made up her mind and left one pair behind with the cashier! With all the gorgeous royal jewels at her disposal, Kate debated over a pair of $13 earrings!
> 
> The cashier who waited on Kate told the blogger that the Duchess took her time in the store, browsing, and even trying on clothes in the fitting room! I don&#8217;t know about you, but I love how despite her title and her status Kate&#8217;s just a normal girl &#8212; and she still manages to find time for a quick shopping trip!


http://www.hollywoodlife.com/2011/0...s-topshop-catherine-the-duchess-of-cambridge/
That jacket is cute. Hopefully she will be photographed wearing it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like what she bought. 

Why is she carrying two purses?


----------



## chantal1922

Britain's Prince William and his wife Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, are greeted by staff as they arrive for a visit to the Royal Marsden hospital in Sutton, southern England September 29, 2011. 
















Source: What Kate Wore


----------



## chantal1922

Source: What Kate Wore
ETA The girls on the What Kate Wore facebook page believe her dress is by Mango


----------



## ellieroma

she must be boiling in that dress!! its so warm at the moment


----------



## chantal1922

Looks like her dress isn't Mango. It is Amanda Wakeley






http://whatkatewore.com/2011/09/29/...or-royal-marsden-visit-more-items-identified/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute outfit!  Looks nice on her.


----------



## Nat

Lovely to see them again! I like her dress, very elegant.


----------



## Coco Belle

I have one complaint (besides the eyeliner, which seems to be a permanent fixture): 

I do so wish she would follow Pippa to Pilates. She doesn't need to stoop and hold her head out so far forward! Her DH is tall enough for her to stand up straight, lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Coco Belle said:


> I have one complaint *(besides the eyeliner, which seems to be a permanent fixture)*:
> 
> I do so wish she would follow Pippa to Pilates. *She doesn't need to stoop and hold her head out so far forward!* Her DH is tall enough for her to stand up straight, lol.



Co-signed. 

I cannot stand that eyeliner.


----------



## Addictista

Coco Belle said:


> I have one complaint (besides the eyeliner, which seems to be a permanent fixture):
> 
> I do so wish she would follow Pippa to Pilates. *She doesn't need to stoop and hold her head out so far forward!* Her DH is tall enough for her to stand up straight, lol.



You're right, I never noticed that before.  ITA, Pilates or yoga would straighten her posture.


----------



## saba

Addictista said:


> You're right, I never noticed that before.  ITA, Pilates or yoga would straighten her posture.



But you might also consider that they are probably walking in these pics hence I can notice her body in walking posture and also when they meet and greet people she tries to bend a little to be of their height, but I like tht she's more comfortable now, If u notice she holding wills from the back instead of the other wa around usually. I like them a little more every time I see them!


----------



## DiorDeVille

ellieroma said:


> she looks cute. i dont see how it could be too sexy for a wedding, did these people not see what some people wore to her wedding? they were revealing far more skin.


 
I always heard that you would only wear bright red to the weddings of women you don't like (so to the wedding of your ex to his then-mistress, say).  White is for upstaging the bride.  Black is for expressing your negativity toward the wedding/couple - a desire that it's not happening.  Or that's what I always heard.  So if that's the message you're going for ...   (OTOH, I've seen quite a few ladies at weddings in tasteful muted reds without comment - it's just the rich ruby/candy-apple reds that seem to set people off.)

I always keep an eye out for wedding appropriate dresses in baby blue, light pastel yellow, pinkish shades (but not so pale that the bride's dress might match) and just buy 'em where I see 'em.  And one time my baby blue dress was a dead match for the bridesmaids - did not see that one coming.  I strongly dislike attending weddings.   My heart goes out to Kate for the pressure she must face constantly re: her outfits.

Pilates solves EVERYTHING, lol.    But, posture or no - but Kate looks lovely - she just has tall-girl syndrome with the posture and heel height and tendency to dress quitely because you're already overpowering everyone due to height alone.  I sympathize - she'll grow into this, just needs time.


----------



## coachariffic

DiorDeVille said:


> Pilates solves EVERYTHING, lol.    But, posture or no - but Kate looks lovely - *she just has tall-girl syndrome with the posture and heel height and tendency to dress quitely because you're already overpowering everyone due to height alone*.  I sympathize - she'll grow into this, just needs time.



This is me!! I'm 5'10" and I have had horrible posture all my life. I do the exact same thing as Kate. I don't like to draw attention to myself because I've always been taller than everyone, even most boys so I slouch. My DH is 6'6" so it has nothing to do with having a tall enough boyfriend or husband. It's just ingrained since everyone is always shorter than me.


----------



## Coco Belle

DiorDeVille said:


> she just has tall-girl syndrome with the posture and heel height and tendency to dress quitely because you're already overpowering everyone due to height alone.  I sympathize - she'll grow into this, just needs time.



This is very true. She's 5'10'' which is pretty tall for an English girl. My sis is 5'11' and has very similar posture. 

Hell I'm just under 5'9'' and pre-Pilates I definitely stooped out of embarrassment/wanting to be less visible/wanting to be closer to other people's height so I could have more natural conversations/to avoid intimidating people.

...this has brought home to me again just how daunting it must be to marry into a royal family.

Also: Lordy, William is actually quite tall. She looks average height next to him... I Googled it and he is actually 6'3''.


----------



## chantal1922

wow I didn't realize Kate and William are so tall.


----------



## kirsten

Duchess in red: William and Kate are guests of honour at charity gala.

The Duchess of Cambridge sizzled in red as she and her husband attended a charity gala last night. Kate, who wore a red evening gown by Beulah London with billowing sleeves, and William were guests of honour at the black tie do held at St James&#8217;s Palace in London by 100 Women in Hedge Funds.


----------



## Bentley1

William looks as if though he's gained a bit of weight in the mid-section.  

Catherine looks beautiful.


----------



## Coco Belle

WOW there are some ill-chosen gowns in those pics.

Catherine rocks that 70s look well eh? I guess she's got the hair and the skinniness for it.

I like the dress but I think the color does nothing for her. She's a cool brunette and that red is too much on the orange side.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Coco Belle said:


> WOW there are some ill-chosen gowns in those pics.
> 
> Catherine rocks that 70s look well eh? I guess she's got the hair and the skinniness for it.
> 
> I like the dress but I think the color does nothing for her. She's a cool brunette and that red is too much on the orange side.



I agree!! she looks beautiful but not so much in red, it actually makes her look older to me. I think she looks best in blue or white.


----------



## viciel

I wish she doesn't slouch...tall women seem to slouch more often....bad habits..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The dress fits her nicely, but I don't love it. Would have been better in a different color and I think she needs a necklace or to pull her hair back or something.


----------



## saba

I like her regardless but I think the dress makes her look soo skinny, especially when she can do so much better. Oh well! Next!


----------



## Jahpson

I see Diana all over William's face...


----------



## exotikittenx

I actually love the red dress and think it's beautiful on her.  I'm a big fan of red.


----------



## Addictista

exotikittenx said:


> i actually love the red dress and think it's beautiful on her.  I'm a big fan of red.



ita!


----------



## akoko

I don't love the dress either.


----------



## queennadine

LOVE that dress on her!


----------



## Chanel522

Not a fan of red at all and I like the style of the dress on her, but in a more neutral color.  I wish she would wear her hair up sometime or style it differently for events.


----------



## Eva1991

Kate looks great in that dress! I love her hair too!


----------



## Addictista

I have extreme hair envy towards Kate.  If my hair looked like that, I'd wear it down all the time, too!  

I will say in looking over the group shot that so many times women (myself included) think that evening wear automatically means bare shoulders/arms. I think the majority of evening dresses fit that profile.  I like that Kate's dress is very fresh and unexpected in that it's black tie formal but has covered shoulders and long sleeves. There are a couple of other ladies in the picture with sleeves and I really like the look. I am going to appropriate Kate's look at my next black tie affair because I always end up freezing at these events.


----------



## exotikittenx

Addictista said:


> I have extreme hair envy towards Kate.  If my hair looked like that, I'd wear it down all the time, too!
> 
> I will say in looking over the group shot that so many times women (myself included) think that evening wear automatically means bare shoulders/arms. I think the majority of evening dresses fit that profile.  I like that Kate's dress is very fresh and unexpected in that it's black tie formal but has covered shoulders and long sleeves. There are a couple of other ladies in the picture with sleeves and I really like the look. I am going to appropriate Kate's look at my next black tie affair because I always end up freezing at these events.



Agreed!  She still manages to look elegant, alluring, and maintains some mystique without looking matronly in long sleeves.  She pulled it off beautiful.  I also love her hair.


----------



## chantal1922

Heads up ladies!!
*Duke and Duchess of Cambridge to visit UNICEF&#8217;s Emergency Centre in Copenhagen *
On Wednesday 2 November 2011, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will be making a special visit to UNICEF&#8217;s Emergency Supply Centre in Copenhagen, to help put the global spotlight back onto the humanitarian crisis in East Africa.

http://www.unicef.org.uk/Latest/News/duke-duchess-cambridge-visit-unicef-denmark/


----------



## chantal1922

*KATE, DUCHESS OF CAMBRIDGE FLIES SOLO FOR THE FIRST TIME AS A ROYAL *


> KATE, Duchess of Cambridge took part in her first solo official royal engagement last night after she was called upon to stand in for Prince Charles.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, who is yet to carry out an official engagement without her husband Prince William attended a formal dinner at Clarence House.
> 
> The charity redistributes surplus goods from manufacturers and retailers to UK charities working both domestically and abroad.
> 
> Prince Charles was unable to attend as he had to fly to Saudi Arabia to pay his respects to the royal family after the death of the Crown Prince Sultan.
> 
> In a pale green full length empire line gown, the Duchess of Cambridge played the royal role to perfection, welcoming guests and officials.
> 
> A St James's Palace spokesman said: "The Duchess of Cambridge was delighted to be able to step in for her father-in-law, The Prince of Wales, to celebrate the work of In Kind Direct at the dinner."
> 
> A palace aide said: "The Duchess had a little bit of time beforehand to prepare for the engagement - it all went very well.


















http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view...s-solo-for-the-first-time-on-royal-engagement


----------



## DiorDeVille

Wow, I love the dress! She looks great.

She is insanely thin, though.  I can understand that response to the stress and scrutiny she must be under, but I hope she doesn't take it any further.


----------



## Ellapretty

I think she should have worn the red (Beulah London) dress to this event and this cut-out strappy dress to the charity gala...well, the red might have been too vibrant - but the style (longer sleeves, somewhat matronly) seems more suited to the Clarance House dinner/official engagement than this dress.

Still - she looks very beautiful here - the dress is so floaty and feminine.


----------



## ms piggy

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's official portrait for the 2nd November visit to the UNICEFs emergency supply centre in Copenhagen, Denmark, to view the effort to distribute emergency food and medical supplies to East Africa, where severe food shortages are affecting more than 13 million people. William and Kate will be accompanied by the Crown Prince Frederik and Crown Princess Mary of Denmark. 

The UNICEF UK news release carries a new photo of the couple taken at Clarence House by Getty photo ace Chris Jackson. Kate is in her navy Amanda Wakeley suit. It is similar to the official photo for the North American tour, that was also taken by Mr. Jackson.

The official announcement http://www.princeofwales.gov.uk/med...ge_to_visit_copenhagen_to_vie_1150735008.html

UNICEF UK page http://www.unicef.org.uk/Latest/New...ge-visit-unicef-denmark/#.TqffMw4426g.twitter

Source : What Kate Wore


----------



## Coco Belle

ms piggy said:


> The UNICEF UK news release carries a new photo of the couple taken at Clarence House by Getty photo ace Chris Jackson. Kate is in her navy Amanda Wakeley suit. It is similar to the official photo for the North American tour, that was also taken by Mr. Jackson.



She is truly beautiful and I love her in navy blue. And her hair!! Gorgeous.

I find the boxiness of this suit annoying, and IMO satin is only for evening wear. Having said that, I love that she has a "work wardrobe" that she keeps in rotation, rather than discarding each outfit as she wears it.


----------



## akoko

love the pale green dress! absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

That dress is gorgeous!

It must be so surreal for her to be going to events by herself now!


----------



## jbweyer

Gah. She needs to stand up straight!


----------



## Coco Belle

jbweyer said:


> Gah. She needs to stand up straight!



I know, I'm getting annoyed with her. She likely does it because she feels like she'll intimidate people if she stands too tall -- she's 5'10'' or something. She must feel enormous when she wears heels.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hate that dress on her. Not flattering. I'm glad she pulled her hair back though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

her posture - no bueno!


----------



## kirsten

Surprised she is showing that much arm. I thought that was kind of a no no to the Royals.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^I'm surprised too, and agree with the above poster who suggested a dress switch between the pale green and the red dress would have been better suited to the events.  That said, I can't imagine how overwhelming the lifestyle changes must be, and think she should get a good year of free passes for all but the worst faux pas while she adjusts.  She's doing an absolutely fantastic job so far, IMO.


----------



## Ellapretty

True...and although I suggested a switch - I realise now that she had very short notice for this event (since she was standing in for Charles)...and she seems like a person who likes to plan ahead for each event (i.e. she handpicked all her clothes for the Canadian tour) - so maybe she didn't have the "perfect" item in her closet at the time for this event.



DiorDeVille said:


> ^I'm surprised too, and agree with the above poster who suggested *a dress switch between the pale green and the red dress* would have been better suited to the events.  That said, I can't imagine how overwhelming the lifestyle changes must be, and think she should get a good year of free passes for all but the worst faux pas while she adjusts.  She's doing an absolutely fantastic job so far, IMO.


----------



## chantal1922

In Denmark.








Source: BBC


----------



## ms piggy

Six months after the wedding. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...d-wills-115875-23523681/#.TqyURuZ6s-k.twitter


----------



## gsmom

re: the belt/coat in burgundy.....that is not a waist you want to draw attention to with a big belt. Love it otherwise.


----------



## exotikittenx

Gorgeous!  Love the whole red coat look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not a good look for her.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

Love the coat, not the thick belt!


----------



## DesigningStyle

I love everything about it.  She is positively glowing and gorgeous.  Love the belt and coat.  Wow!


----------



## DiorDeVille

DesigningStyle said:


> I love everything about it. She is positively glowing and gorgeous. Love the belt and coat. Wow!


 
ITA! Very classic and elegant with just a touch of sparkle.


----------



## HauteMama

DesigningStyle said:


> I love everything about it.  She is positively glowing and gorgeous.  Love the belt and coat.  Wow!


 
I agree completely. I love both the coat and the belt, and especially together.


----------



## dearmissie

I adore Kate!! I think they make such a great couple and I really look forward to seeing their lives blossom.


----------



## kirsten

Flawless like always. She has such nice hair.


----------



## dearmissie

kirsten said:


> Flawless like always. She has such nice hair.



Seriously!! I can't believe she does her own hair and make up!!


----------



## kirsten

dearmissie said:
			
		

> Seriously!! I can't believe she does her own hair and make up!!



She does her own hair? Her hair always looks too perfect to be self done. I knew she did her own makeup because she always goes heavy on the eyeliner... Or they are possibly tattooed on.


----------



## lisalovesshoes

^^ I won't be surprised if she does her own hair too.. her make up is always done to perfection!


----------



## dearmissie

kirsten said:
			
		

> She does her own hair? Her hair always looks too perfect to be self done. I knew she did her own makeup because she always goes heavy on the eyeliner... Or they are possibly tattooed on.



She does her own make up, like she did on her wedding day. And I believe she was doing her own hair, but I know she got help with her hair on her wedding day. But I do believe she tries to do her hair and make up as much as possible (not like she's doing some crazy difficult hair dos). I could be wrong though.


----------



## dearmissie

lisalovesshoes said:
			
		

> ^^ I won't be surprised if she does her own hair too.. her make up is always done to perfection!



Yah, her hair is very casual yet elegant. Typically down or in a simple half up and half down type do. It's not like she's doing crazy Lady Gaga hair where she NEEDS someone to create art on her head.


----------



## DesigningStyle

She swapped out the belt that came with the coat and gave the coat her own style.  (Images courtesy of WhatKateWore.com)


----------



## Ellapretty

Kate gets her hair done at the Richard Ward salon by James Pryce - and she even took James along with her during her North American tour - so I don't think she does her own hair...but it always looks so good!

There's some pics of her at the salon here with her hair in curlers:

http://ca.eonline.com/news/kate_middleton_gets_her_hair_done_do/266120


----------



## Coco Belle

^ Yeah I also understood that she does her own makeup, but uses a stylist for her hair. They def had a hairdresser on staff for the North American tour, I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## dearmissie

Word says Kate may be preggers because she passed on some peanut paste (or something) when she and Will were out on some sort of charity visit. The peanut item is what was used to feed malnourished children. Will looked at the ingredients, tried it. Then passed it to Kate. She smiled and politely passed it to someone else (or just put it down). People are speculating once it's not unheard of for a pregnant woman to not eat peanuts in fear the baby may be allergic or something. Also turned down a glass of champagne recently and asked for a glass of water instead.. Could we have a royal baby in the royal bun soon??


----------



## noon

^ I think I read that the reason she didn't try the peanut butter was because of etiquette. She will only eat at a proper sit down dinner or something.It makes sense she wouldn't want to get peanut butter stuck between her teeth or on her hands. It could be messy to eat.

ETA: I say peanut butter but I know it wasn't exactly peanut butter but rather some kind of peanut paste...I think!


----------



## noon

Ellapretty said:


> Kate gets her hair done at the Richard Ward salon by James Pryce - and she even took James along with her during her North American tour - so I don't think she does her own hair...but it always looks so good!
> 
> There's some pics of her at the salon here with her hair in curlers:
> 
> http://ca.eonline.com/news/kate_middleton_gets_her_hair_done_do/266120



Yes, Kate has gotten her hair done at Richard Ward for years and years. I used to get my hair done there and my stylist pointed her out to me, I didn't really know who she was at the time.


----------



## CobaltBlu

a few older pictures of kate at this link..

http://theberry.com/2011/11/03/turning-into-a-princess-26-photos/

I must say, she was always a little bit of a thing, wasnt she!


----------



## dearmissie

noon said:


> ^ I think I read that the reason she didn't try the peanut butter was because of etiquette. She will only eat at a proper sit down dinner or something.It makes sense she wouldn't want to get peanut butter stuck between her teeth or on her hands. It could be messy to eat.
> 
> ETA: I say peanut butter but I know it wasn't exactly peanut butter but rather some kind of peanut paste...I think!



Wow, really?? I could never do that. More power to her. BTW, why can Will do it??


----------



## dearmissie

CobaltBlu said:


> a few older pictures of kate at this link..
> 
> http://theberry.com/2011/11/03/turning-into-a-princess-26-photos/
> 
> I must say, she was always a little bit of a thing, wasnt she!



Yes, she always has been beautiful.


----------



## noon

dearmissie said:


> Wow, really?? I could never do that. More power to her. BTW, why can Will do it??



I think it is when she is at official events. Kate seems to want to follow the rules and come across as knowing how to be a Princess (I don't think the Queen would have tried it) while Will..well I don't think he cares too much! LOL


----------



## Avril

I don't think there's any reason to wonder why Kate passed on the peanut paste.  If someone offered that to me, I'd turn it down too because I just wouldn't like to eat peanut paste!


----------



## Chanel522

She looks fab in the white bikini!!!


----------



## Eva1991

chantal1922 said:


> In Denmark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: BBC




She looks FLAWLESS in these pics!!!! I love her coat!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Her waist is sooo tiny!


----------



## caitlin1214

noon said:


> ^ I think I read that the reason she didn't try the peanut butter was because of etiquette. She will only eat at a proper sit down dinner or something.It makes sense she wouldn't want to get peanut butter stuck between her teeth or on her hands. It could be messy to eat.
> 
> ETA: I say peanut butter but I know it wasn't exactly peanut butter but rather some kind of peanut paste...I think!


They were visiting Unicef so the peanut paste is Plumpy'nut: a peanut-based paste in a plastic wrapper for treatment of severe acute malnutrition. 



The Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plumpy'nut


----------



## caitlin1214

People are reading into why she didn't try the peanut paste, and I agree with the speculation that it might be an etiquette thing.


It's peanut paste in a pouch (holy alliteration!) so it could get messy.


----------



## kirsten

Not to mention that the peanut butter paste just sounds disgusting.


----------



## cakegirl

They were demonstrating what they use to feed to malnourished children-so not trying it because it doesn't sound tasty would be kind of rude. That is why the press immediately assumed there must be some "bigger" reason.


----------



## exotikittenx

^ Yeah, that would look bad if either of them were "above" trying this food for the malnourished and starving.  I think it was a breach of etiquette to pass it up b/c it sounded gross or was messy, but if she had better reasons, well, that is her own personal reason and I'm not going to make assumptions.  It would be exciting if she was expecting, though!


----------



## noon

I read that Princess Margret's apartment (which is a much bigger place) is being renovated for them. So it could be they are planning for kids.


----------



## saba

Good for them tht they go into hiding except royal duties! I like them more now then before the were married, her image has changed a lot! I felt like she moreso her mom weren't sincere with William but they  (the middletons) don't seem to be cashing in on their fame and keeping a really low profile, which is really nice in my books!


----------



## exotikittenx

saba said:


> Good for them tht they go into hiding except royal duties! I like them more now then before the were married, her image has changed a lot! I felt like she moreso her mom weren't sincere with William but they  (the middletons) don't seem to be cashing in on their fame and keeping a really low profile, which is really nice in my books!



Good point!  So much for everyone who said otherwise about them.


----------



## kirsten

I'm all white with it: Kate dazzles in Grecian gown at St James's Palace dinner after Wills gets six-week Falklands posting.

If she felt down at hearing her new husband was to undertake a six-week posting to the Falkland Islands, she was not letting on. Instead the Duchess of Cambridge looked every inch the glamorous hostess as she and Prince William hosted a charity dinner last night.
Wearing a silver Grecian-style gown, by designer Jenny Packham, draped over one shoulder and gently gathered in at the waist and featuring a bright red poppy, Kate dazzled as they entertained 120 guests in the Picture Gallery at St James&#8217;s Palace.































http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...les-Grecian-gown-St-Jamess-Palace-dinner.html


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Beautiful! Her makeup looks a lot better also.


----------



## ilovenicebags

I just love her! She looks so elegant and classy. Always appearing to be down to earth.


----------



## roundandround

dearmissie said:


> Word says Kate may be preggers because she passed on some peanut paste (or something) when she and Will were out on some sort of charity visit. The peanut item is what was used to feed malnourished children. Will looked at the ingredients, tried it. Then passed it to Kate. She smiled and politely passed it to someone else (or just put it down). People are speculating once it's not unheard of for a pregnant woman to not eat peanuts in fear the baby may be allergic or something. Also turned down a glass of champagne recently and asked for a glass of water instead.. Could we have a royal baby in the royal bun soon??



Just happened to watch a talkshow and a royalty watcher (not UK based) said that there's some speculation that Kate is pregnant. She refused the peanut bc there's something in it that's not good for pregnancy, she is also avoiding alcohol and she's always fondling/covering/touching her stomach. I This is the talk/gossip here in Europe


----------



## bisousx

I'm not fond of the last look on her. The dress is pretty but it doesn't look right on her figure.


----------



## cbtg818

i love her but idk if its her posture in that one pic but it looks like her pelvic bone sticks out further than her chest!


----------



## kirsten

Kate borrows clothes from her mom... 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...thrifty-duchess-raiding-mothers-wardrobe.html


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks beautiful and William is so handsome.


----------



## bisousx

kirsten said:


> Kate borrows clothes from her mom...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...thrifty-duchess-raiding-mothers-wardrobe.html



Carole is very pretty.


----------



## nillacobain

bisousx said:


> I'm not fond of the last look on her. *The dress is pretty but it doesn't look right on her fi*gure.


 

I agree


----------



## kirsten

Regal Duchess of Cambridge attends her first Remembrance Sunday ceremony as a member of the monarchy

The Duchess of Cambridge attended her first Remembrance Sunday ceremony at the Cenotaph today - giving an almost faultless performance. The occasion dictated that all royal women from the Queen down wore black - a sombre colour for a sombre occasion. But there was still plenty of scope for making a fashion statement despite the solemn nature of the annual event which is a public tribute to all Britain's war dead.

Kate was dressed in a black double-breasted coat by Diane von Furstenberg that sported two scarlet poppies - a look that had no significance, it just followed a precedent set by other members of the monarchy. Her thoughts would have, no doubt, turned to her late grandfather Peter Middleton who trained Canada pilots during the Second World War in Calgary. He died last year, aged 90.

Like the other royal women the Duchess wore a distinctive hat - a small brimmed piece with a large bow by couture milliner Jane Corbett. With the Duchess of Cornwall on her right and Countess of Wessex on her left she did not look out of place as both her companions sported striking headgear. Also on the balcony was Vice Admiral Sir Timothy Laurence, the husband of the Princess Royal. Protocol dictates that those married into the family, with the exception of the Duke of Edinburgh, watch from a distance.


----------



## karo

I'm really sorry to say that but this make up does nothing good for her - she looks old an tired.


----------



## Bentley1

^ I agree.  The heavy eyeliner makes her eyes look droopy and tired.


----------



## chantal1922

Ditto about the eyeliner


----------



## dearmissie

kirsten said:


> Kate borrows clothes from her mom...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...thrifty-duchess-raiding-mothers-wardrobe.html



So cute!! I love how she seems so close to them!! I share with my Mom, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dearmissie

Yeah that eye liner is no good.

And I hate to say this because I really am such a fan of hers. I have always thought she was so beautiful. Never have saw a photo where she didn't look amazing. But man, when she doesn't smile, she looks a little scary. (I know they are not suppose to look chipper at that event but some people still look great without a smile.) Her smile is really radiant and does wonders for her.


----------



## Coco Belle

dearmissie said:


> And I hate to say this because I really am such a fan of hers. I have always thought she was so beautiful. Never have saw a photo where she didn't look amazing. But man, when she doesn't smile, she looks a little scary. (I know they are not suppose to look chipper at that event but some people still look great without a smile.) Her smile is really radiant and does wonders for her.



I agree but I think this is a good thing. What I love about her is that she ISN'T this "great beauty" a la Grace Kelly, etc. She is quite ordinary looking, a pretty girl for sure but nothing that will go down in history -- but you can see that inner beauty and sweetness shining through when she smiles, and in her gestures. I love that.


----------



## dearmissie

Coco Belle said:


> I agree but I think this is a good thing. What I love about her is that she ISN'T this "great beauty" a la Grace Kelly, etc. She is quite ordinary looking, a pretty girl for sure but nothing that will go down in history -- but you can see that inner beauty and sweetness shining through when she smiles, and in her gestures. I love that.



I think she's GORGEOUS (esp. once Will isn't that great looking. But then again, it's not about looks in a marriage. It's about their insides.)!! The most beautiful princess ever IMHO (she just needs to be smiling because oh that smile of hers-- It is wonderful!!). She's got that "girl next door" look but she still has something about her where you know she's special. She's absolutely a gem. She seems like a sweet genuine person. And I just love that. She will def. be known for her kindness and for her smile.


----------



## labelwhore04

I have a feeling Kate won't age very well. Maybe it's her makeup or weight but she's already starting to look a little gaunt.


----------



## frenchpearls

The make-up definitely ages her- but she looks lovely and smart at Remembrance Day. Her hair is so healthy too.


----------



## lilatheflirt

labelwhore04 said:


> I have a feeling Kate won't age very well. Maybe it's her makeup or weight but she's already starting to look a little gaunt.



I agree. 

When she isn't smiling (2nd and 3rd pic), she looks as old as Sophie.


----------



## Coco Belle

labelwhore04 said:


> I have a feeling Kate won't age very well. Maybe it's her makeup or weight but she's already starting to look a little gaunt.



I agree she does look gaunt. As long as she remains skinny she will look older. I love her and think she is beautiful, but the older you get, the more weight you need to retain in order to not look "hard" or ill.


----------



## cakegirl

Her mother aged very well, and Kate used to have a much fuller face-I think with just a few extra pounds she would look younger and softer.


----------



## DiorDeVille

She'll likely gain weight with age - she's always been very athletic and fit before.  It's only been 6 months since the wedding, right?  She'll return to normal eventually.

I think she looks fine - and she's doing a great job so far.


----------



## Bentley1

Perhaps with her 1st pregnancy she will get her youthful glow back given she will gain weight.  It will do wonders for her face, although I think she still looks lovely now.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Yay a royal baby is on the way!!

http://cot.ag/u73MAn


----------



## bisousx

NoSnowHere said:


> Yay a royal baby is on the way!!
> 
> http://cot.ag/u73MAn




It's not confirmed, huh? But it would be really exciting if she was pregnant!


----------



## chantal1922

I'll believe Kate is pregnant when the palace releases a statement.


----------



## Coco Belle

chantal1922 said:


> I'll believe Kate is pregnant when the palace releases a statement.



Agreed. I read that article and it sounds off...I highly doubt QEII is pressuring William & Catherine to get pregnant quickly... she saw the mess that ensued when the Palace pressured Charles and she would not want to see that again.


----------



## ellacoach

What would happen if they had twins? Would the first born twin become king/queen?


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yes. Whoever is the first.

I would not be surprised if she is pregnant. They played house for sometime and dated a longggggggg time, so it's not like it would be that much of a rush. And they are both approaching 30, so, not surprising.


----------



## Ladybug09

Coco Belle said:


> I agree she does look gaunt. As long as she remains skinny she will look older. I love her and think she is beautiful, *but the older you get, the more weight you need to retain in order to not look "hard" or ill.*


 True.


----------



## gsmom

Was poking around vanity fair this morning and found this wonderful slideshow capturing the young royal's North American tour this past Summer. If you are like me, in Kate/William withdrawal with only a picture trickling in here and there, then you might enjoy this...

http://www.vanityfair.com/society/features/2011/07/prince-william-kate-middleton-in-north-america-slide-show-201107#slide=1


----------



## chantal1922

gsmom said:


> Was poking around vanity fair this morning and found this wonderful slideshow capturing the young royal's North American tour this past Summer. If you are like me, in Kate/William withdrawal with only a picture trickling in here and there, then you might enjoy this...
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/society/f...on-in-north-america-slide-show-201107#slide=1


 your avi!


----------



## gsmom

chantal1922 said:


> your avi!


 
 She/he's pretty pretty isn't it?


----------



## Illini

Yay!


----------



## Varya03

For anyone keeping track of what she is actually "DOING" in her royal role... so far it's been a whole lot of dress up. And the one chance she's had to actually do something that does not require her getting a new dress and her hair done... well she went to a school where she stayed long enough to get her photo taken and wave at the children. Did she stop to speak to the children... who waited for 45 minutes out in the cold (and some who got tired enough to sit on the cold concrete to see her)... NO. She got her picture taken and waved then LEFT. Pathetic!

Oh and in case anyone's interested... this information is from the Daily Mail (her most ardent fans in the media). 



> &#8216;The children had been told by the  headmaster Mr Miller and the deputy headmaster Mr Murphy that a real-life Princess was coming to the school.
> 
> &#8216;They were so excited and were all told to wait in the car park to see her. When I got there, some of the children were so tired they were  sitting on the ground.
> 
> &#8216;When she came out of The Art Room after the visit, Mr Miller walked her to her car. She posed for a picture and waved at the children before she was driven off.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...school-pupils-jumper-jeans.html#ixzz1eDgo3HpD


----------



## natalie78

Varya03 said:


> For anyone keeping track of what she is actually "DOING" in her royal role... so far it's been a whole lot of dress up. And the one chance she's had to actually do something that does not require her getting a new dress and her hair done... well she went to a school where she stayed long enough to get her photo taken and wave at the children. Did she stop to speak to the children... who waited for 45 minutes out in the cold (and some who got tired enough to sit on the cold concrete to see her)... NO. She got her picture taken and waved then LEFT. Pathetic!
> 
> Oh and in case anyone's interested... this information is from the Daily Mail (her most ardent fans in the media).


A lot of this may be out of her control.  Being in such a public role, I am sure she has several handlers telling her where to go, what to do, and when to leave.  I'm not necessarily defending her...just trying to think of different angles...


----------



## Avril

natalie78 said:


> A lot of this may be out of her control.  Being in such a public role, I am sure she has several handlers telling her where to go, what to do, and when to leave.  I'm not necessarily defending her...just trying to think of different angles...


----------



## alya

Shouldn't she have her own brain and opinion? I do not think crown would fall off her head head if she approached those poor kids. It's sad...


----------



## sierrasun1

alya said:


> Shouldn't she have her own brain and opinion? I do not think crown would fall off her head head if she approached those poor kids. It's sad...




If it's true and she elected to not go over and say 'hi,'  I'm disappointed.
It would have sent a great message had she made her own decision to step up and take a moment to walk over.

I am a Kate fan; but, with the recent Zara pictures, I hope she doesn't become like a certain celebrity who is known primarily for her hair.  Kate is a future queen.  Great hair is fabulous; but, there are other things she needs to have her eye on.  Yes, she's new... but, "always" having to have great hair can be addicting.


----------



## Charm

chantal1922 said:


> I'll believe Kate is pregnant when the palace releases a statement.


 
Absolutely right. There IS no pregnancy unless the palace announces it. That is the way it has always worked here.

And with the recent visit to the school, she definitely got it wrong there.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Eh, I'll cut her some slack on the school thing. It was a private visit to an art therapy charity she's considering supporting, not a public visit where she was expecting to greet all the students at the school - and she wouldn't have known when she came out that they had been waiting for 45 minutes to see her.


----------



## nillacobain

gsmom said:


> Was poking around vanity fair this morning and found this wonderful slideshow capturing the young royal's North American tour this past Summer. If you are like me, in Kate/William withdrawal with only a picture trickling in here and there, then you might enjoy this...
> 
> http://www.vanityfair.com/society/f...on-in-north-america-slide-show-201107#slide=1


 

OT but...... your avatar!


----------



## chantal1922

Diane d'Poitier said:


> Eh, I'll cut her some slack on the school thing. It was a private visit to an art therapy charity she's considering supporting, not a public visit where she was expecting to greet all the students at the school - and she wouldn't have known when she came out that they had been waiting for 45 minutes to see her.


Ditto! In other news Kate shopping at Tesco http://bauergriffinonline.com/2011/11/middleton-shopping.php


----------



## exotikittenx

Aww, I love her! That's kind of lousy that they take pics of her inside the store, but it's interesting to see what she buys and it's wonderful to see that she actually does grocery shop. I really love her sweater!


----------



## LovesYSL

I don't know if anyone watched the "interview" with the 2 royal couples at UNICEF but I thought Kate seemed very nervous and to almost trip over her words and dare I say mildly ineloquent next to the other 3 who've been in their roles for much longer. It could be that she's refrained from a lot of appearances or charity involvement that would require her to be front and center and giving speeches because she's not comfortable with it yet. I like Kate (at least I think I do!) and I want to give her the benefit of the doubt and believe that once she's more adjusted to her new role that we'll see her in a much more active charitable role. I'd like to think the palace is taking more precautions with her and giving her a lot more training and prep so she can do the best job possible. It would be such a shame if she was nothing more than a pretty head of hair.


----------



## exotikittenx

LovesYSL said:


> I don't know if anyone watched the "interview" with the 2 royal couples at UNICEF but I thought Kate seemed very nervous and to almost trip over her words and dare I say mildly ineloquent next to the other 3 who've been in their roles for much longer. It could be that she's refrained from a lot of appearances or charity involvement that would require her to be front and center and giving speeches because she's not comfortable with it yet. I like Kate (at least I think I do!) and I want to give her the benefit of the doubt and believe that once she's more adjusted to her new role that we'll see her in a much more active charitable role. I'd like to think the palace is taking more precautions with her and giving her a lot more training and prep so she can do the best job possible. It would be such a shame if she was nothing more than a pretty head of hair.



I'm sure she's been well-educated, and it's clear from her behavior since being in the royal spotlight that she has some wisdom in her.  But to her credit, she did not sign up to  be a spokesperson; she married as a wife first and foremost and not as an orator.  I'm sure with some training and guidance, she can do better, but I would say to cut her some slack.  She's not acting foolish and at the very least, she presents herself beautifully in appearance and demeanor.  What more can we ask at the very beginning of her marriage and first time in a royal family?  The sudden pressure must be incomprehensible, whereas the others grew up that way and are accustomed.


----------



## Charm

She won't be doing much in the way of speaking publicly until she and the palace are absolutely sure she can pull it off. Speaking in public will be an expected part of her royal duties so she will have to be able to 'perform,' at some stage, but I expect behind the scenes she is having training and it is something she is having to work at.

Concerning the school visit, as it wasn't an official visit she actually had more freedom to mix with the children for a short time if she so chose, but maybe the more informal style of her late MIL, Diana, who would have definitely made time for the children, isn't her thing.


----------



## LovesYSL

exotikittenx said:


> I'm sure she's been well-educated, and it's clear from her behavior since being in the royal spotlight that she has some wisdom in her.  But to her credit, she did not sign up to  be a spokesperson; she married as a wife first and foremost and not as an orator.  I'm sure with some training and guidance, she can do better, but I would say to cut her some slack.  She's not acting foolish and at the very least, she presents herself beautifully in appearance and demeanor.  What more can we ask at the very beginning of her marriage and first time in a royal family?  The sudden pressure must be incomprehensible, whereas the others grew up that way and are accustomed.



I don't think I said anything harsh. I merely said she didn't seem comfortable speaking publicly compared to the other 3. There's no doubt she's well educated but public speaking and being knowledgeable are 2 different things, and being able to convey your thoughts eloquently and precisely is part of public speaking, and I don't think she's there yet. It's not an insult, I would find the same situation daunting. I just personally think she's done limited speaking at engagements because her abilities aren't yet refined. No, she did not sign up to be a spokesperson but she married into a family of public service so it is expected she be involved. I think she's been doing exactly what she needs to and that she'll continue on nicely.


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

Crown Princess Mary of Denmark has been married for 7 years so she's got way more experience then Kate. 

Kate's been famous for a long time as William's girlfriend, but she never participated in royal duties before the engagement. It's still all really new for her even though it kind of seems like it shouldn't since they've been together so long.


----------



## exotikittenx

LovesYSL said:


> I don't think I said anything harsh. I merely said she didn't seem comfortable speaking publicly compared to the other 3. There's no doubt she's well educated but public speaking and being knowledgeable are 2 different things, and being able to convey your thoughts eloquently and precisely is part of public speaking, and I don't think she's there yet. It's not an insult, I would find the same situation daunting. I just personally think she's done limited speaking at engagements because her abilities aren't yet refined. No, she did not sign up to be a spokesperson but she married into a family of public service so it is expected she be involved. I think she's been doing exactly what she needs to and that she'll continue on nicely.



I never said you said anything harsh.  I was just commenting on your speculation that said it would be a shame if she weren't anything more than a pretty head of air.  I just disagreed with that part, but agree with the rest of what you are saying.


----------



## kirsten

Prince William & Duchess Kate: Prince's Trust Concert!

Prince William and his wife, Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, attend a concert for The Prince&#8217;s Trust on Tuesday (December 6) at Royal Albert Hall in London, England.

The royal couple, along with Prince Charles and Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, came out for the second of two solo concerts by Take That frontman and The X Factor judge Gary Barlow.

The evening also benefited The Foundation of Prince William and Prince Harry, with funds going to help support areas affected by the riots in London back in August.

FYI: Kate is wearing a Zara dress with a Ralph Lauren jacket.


----------



## Bentley1

Is it me or does she look like she's put on a bit of weight.  She looks much healthier; face and figure.


----------



## pixiesparkle

ITA! She does look healthier and her eye makeup improved tremendously as well. Im just bit curious though, isn't it very cold in England atm? Why is she wearing so little warm clothes? Im heading there in about 10 days and not sure what to pack


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks great!!


----------



## maggie7

pixiesparkle said:


> ITA! She does look healthier and her eye makeup improved tremendously as well. Im just bit curious though, isn't it very cold in England atm? Why is she wearing so little warm clothes? Im heading there in about 10 days and not sure what to pack



She's probably just going straight from the car into a warm place, no need for a coat..

London's been having some strange weather lately, up and down, very unpredictable...


----------



## LovesYSL

She's looking MUCH healthier. I like the dress, I'm on the fence about the jacket.


----------



## Coco Belle

Bentley1 said:


> Is it me or does she look like she's put on a bit of weight.  She looks much healthier; face and figure.



Yes ita! She looks so much better. Those little knees no longer look bony enough to ladder her tights at any moment.

The outfit is meh, but she's looking good nonetheless.


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks great and healthier for sure!  Her hair, skin, and makeup look amazing.


----------



## dearmissie

Looking fab!! I hope it's baby weight she's gaining.. Hehee!! And if it's not, I'm just glad she's looking healthier.


----------



## Bentley1

Coco Belle said:


> Yes ita! She looks so much better. *Those little knees no longer look bony enough to ladder her tights at any moment.*
> 
> The outfit is meh, but she's looking good nonetheless.



 Very true.


----------



## jenniletv

Well _US_ magazine is reporting shee's pregnant.  Just read that over the weekend...


----------



## nillacobain

I want her hair!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I still don't like her outfit or her makeup, but she is looking much healthier


----------



## labelwhore04

jenniletv said:


> Well _US_ magazine is reporting shee's pregnant.  Just read that over the weekend...



That would explain why she's looking so healthy! I hope it's true


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

jenniletv said:


> Well _US_ magazine is reporting shee's pregnant. Just read that over the weekend...


 

I think all the mags (US, Life & Style, Star, In Touch, etc) are going to have constant round-robin "She's Pregnant!" stories until the actual announcement, because they each want to say they were first with the scoop. 

Until the offical Palace annoucement I'm not going to believe any of them. She won't be like Jessica Simpson and not confirm it for months on end, if it's true we'll know soon enough.


----------



## jenniletv

Diane d'Poitier said:


> I think all the mags (US, Life & Style, Star, In Touch, etc) are going to have constant round-robin "She's Pregnant!" stories until the actual announcement, because they each want to say they were first with the scoop.
> 
> Until the offical Palace annoucement I'm not going to believe any of them. She won't be like Jessica Simpson and not confirm it for months on end, if it's true we'll know soon enough.


 

Yeah I agree.  As soon as we concrete proof from the palace I am not believing it either!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Like Diane and Jenn, I'm waiting for Clarence House before I believe anything.

BUT, I think they will wait a minimum of 12 weeks before any announcements, and 16 weeks if they can pull it off.  They want to make sure any baby is established and that mother and baby is healthy before allowing the world to go on baby watch.


----------



## Coco Belle

Vintage Leather said:


> Like Diane and Jenn, I'm waiting for Clarence House before I believe anything.
> 
> BUT, I think they will wait a minimum of 12 weeks before any announcements, and 16 weeks if they can pull it off.  They want to make sure any baby is established and that mother and baby is healthy before allowing the world to go on baby watch.



Agreed, I can't fathom the Palace running the risk of Catherine having a miscarriage (God forbid) after a too-early announcement. I can see them only announcing once the baby is viable (28-32 weeks, something like that). 

It would be horrific to have to cope with a miscarriage with the whole world looking at you.


----------



## saba

Coco Belle said:


> Agreed, I can't fathom the Palace running the risk of Catherine having a miscarriage (God forbid) after a too-early announcement. I can see them only announcing once the baby is viable (28-32 weeks, something like that).
> 
> It would be horrific to have to cope with a miscarriage with the whole world looking at you.



I believe it should be safe to announce after 12 weeks anytime! 28-32 weeks is too much, there's no way Kate is gonna be hiding the bump for tht long.


----------



## kirsten




----------



## Bentley1

Wow, she looks amazing!  Love her eyes/eye make up in the first photo.

Her arms are so toned, she's been working out!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She looks beautiful


----------



## jenniletv

I agree she looks amazing!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks amazing. I have a question for those in Great Britain/England. Do you know why Prince William does not wear his wedding ring? Does he even have one? Kate just wears her engagement ring, but not the band. Just wondering lol


----------



## Coco Belle

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks amazing. I have a question for those in Great Britain/England. Do you know why Prince William does not wear his wedding ring? Does he even have one? Kate just wears her engagement ring, but not the band. Just wondering lol



Wedding bands for men is more an American thing. Lots of Brit men do it nowadays too, but they're following a more recent trend created by American television.

Traditionally, in the upper classes in the UK, men only wear their family signet ring, usually on the little finger. Some men compromise this by wearing their signet on their ring finger.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...am-wont-wear-ring-marries-Kate-Middleton.html


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thanks for the information. Never knew that.


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks stunning!  Love her dress, hair, makeup, necklace.  And Will looks so handsome, too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good! Still worn beyond her years though. Harry and William are looking dapper. Thumbs up all around


----------



## lilatheflirt

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks amazing. I have a question for those in Great Britain/England. Do you know why Prince William does not wear his wedding ring? Does he even have one? Kate just wears her engagement ring, but not the band. Just wondering lol



Prince William does not have a wedding ring nor does he wear a signet ring. The Duchess of Cambridge wears her wedding band in public all the time, it's just really thin and hidden behind that massive ering


----------



## kaitydid

She looks gorgeous! That dress looks absolutely lovely on her.


----------



## kirsten

Jersey girl! Duchess of Cambridge slim and chic on low key visit to homeless shelter

After her appearance as belle of the ball earlier this week, it was a more sober look for the Duchess of Cambridge on a visit to a homeless shelter today. Three days after she dazzled in a £4,000 black velvet evening dress at a military awards, Kate sported a Ralph Lauren olive green jersey dress, clinched at her tiny waist  with a thick black belt, and knee length black suede boots as she accompanied her husband, Prince William on a visit to Centrepoint&#8217;s Camberwell Foyer centre in Camberwell, south east London. The prince also abandoned his habitual suit for blue cords and a jumper and shirt.


----------



## Coco Belle

William can seem quite geeky sometimes but hell's bells, I wouldn't kick him out of bed.

(Well I would. It would be a bit cramped with DH in there too. But metaphorically speaking.)

Also: I need her hair.


----------



## chantal1922

They are just so darn cute. I like Williams sweater


----------



## noon

Her waist is TINY!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Will looks good! I don't like Kate's outfit.


----------



## Bethc

She is just so pretty!

I don't know, she's so thin, I can't imagine her being more than a few weeks pregnant, if she is.  However, in a couple pics of she has her hand on her stomach, which I did when I was pg too.


----------



## labelwhore04

Her arms are a bit too muscular for my liking, other than that she looks good!


----------



## qudz104

Coco Belle said:


> William can seem quite geeky sometimes but hell's bells, I wouldn't kick him out of bed.
> 
> (Well I would. It would be a bit cramped with DH in there too. But metaphorically speaking.)
> *
> Also: I need her hair.*



me too!!! its so gorgeous!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am starting to want her to mix it up a little with the hair, like a headband or a barrette or something???? Upsweep, or something....I dunno..its fantastic, but I want to see what else she can do with it.


----------



## jenayb

CobaltBlu said:


> I am starting to want her to mix it up a little with the hair, like a headband or a barrette or something???? Upsweep, or something....I dunno..its fantastic, but I want to see what else she can do with it.



IA. I saw her with a pony tail once and nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## kaitydid

Love her outfit!


----------



## nillacobain

Coco Belle said:


> William can seem quite geeky sometimes but hell's bells, I wouldn't kick him out of bed.
> 
> (Well I would. It would be a bit cramped with DH in there too. But metaphorically speaking.)
> 
> *Also: I need her hair*.


 

Me too!


----------



## ellieroma

I really hope she spends hours on her hair, coz if it naturally does that life really isnt fair!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I believe a professional stylist usually does it. I think his name is James. He's been her stylist for years. I don't know how often he does it though. Maybe just for official outings? I can't imagine him coming to do it everyday lol


----------



## Coach+Louislove

One of my friends on FB posted this earlier. Brought tears to my eyes. 
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/good...irl-hugged-kate-middleton-gets-162924238.html


----------



## christymarie340

Well, shes definitely not pregnant




kirsten said:


> Jersey girl! Duchess of Cambridge slim and chic on low key visit to homeless shelter
> 
> After her appearance as belle of the ball earlier this week, it was a more sober look for the Duchess of Cambridge on a visit to a homeless shelter today. Three days after she dazzled in a £4,000 black velvet evening dress at a military awards, Kate sported a Ralph Lauren olive green jersey dress, clinched at her tiny waist  with a thick black belt, and knee length black suede boots as she accompanied her husband, Prince William on a visit to Centrepoints Camberwell Foyer centre in Camberwell, south east London. The prince also abandoned his habitual suit for blue cords and a jumper and shirt.


----------



## kirsten

Stunning Duchess of Cambridge joins Royals for Christmas service


----------



## minababe

everytime I see her I just wonder how tall she is but always wearing high heels and she is never taller than everyone else. I just noticed^^


----------



## NoSnowHere

She is sooo skinny.


----------



## caitlin1214

kirsten said:


> Jersey girl! Duchess of Cambridge slim and chic on low key visit to homeless shelter
> 
> After her appearance as belle of the ball earlier this week, it was a more sober look for the Duchess of Cambridge on a visit to a homeless shelter today. Three days after she dazzled in a £4,000 black velvet evening dress at a military awards, Kate sported a Ralph Lauren olive green jersey dress, clinched at her tiny waist  with a thick black belt, and knee length black suede boots as she accompanied her husband, Prince William on a visit to Centrepoints Camberwell Foyer centre in Camberwell, south east London. The prince also abandoned his habitual suit for blue cords and a jumper and shirt.



That post reminds me of this:

http://perezhilton.com/2011-12-22-prince-williams-hip-hop-dance#.TvjOuJhc_8s


"Get that dirt off your shoulder."


----------



## Nat

Gorgeous and stylish trio!!


----------



## Nat

Aw, the Queen looks so sweet in this picture  Love her in lavender!












And Camilla is looking great as well!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Wow, Kate looks amazing in those plum colors!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Queen is too cute! Camilla's coat looks lovely on her. I don't like Kate's hat. Harry is a cutie, and I appreciate that he and Will are practically dressed like twins.


----------



## angelnyc89

minababe said:


> everytime I see her I just wonder how tall she is but always wearing high heels and she is never taller than everyone else. I just noticed^^



If I'm not mistaken, she's already a tall girl without the heels, 5'9" I believe.


----------



## Coco Belle

minababe said:


> everytime I see her I just wonder how tall she is but always wearing high heels and she is never taller than everyone else. I just noticed^^





angelnyc89 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, she's already a tall girl without the heels, 5'9" I believe.



Yep I've read she's 5'10''! Diana was nearly 5'11'' so I think they're used to having tall girls around in that family.

William is 6'3'' so she doesn't look tall next to him. Harry is 6'2''.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-William-towers-titchy-royal-ancestors.html


----------



## minababe

Coco Belle said:


> Yep I've read she's 5'10''! Diana was nearly 5'11'' so I think they're used to having tall girls around in that family.
> 
> William is 6'3'' so she doesn't look tall next to him. Harry is 6'2''.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-William-towers-titchy-royal-ancestors.html



that's very interesting to know.
thanks a lot!

I think I should date harry haha just a joke


----------



## caitlin1214

William, Catherine and Harry all look so good in their Christmas service outfits.


William's tie coordinates with Catherine's coat and Harry's tie coordinates with her hat.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love camillas coat. Catherine looks great, though the hat is kinda meh for me.


----------



## ms piggy

Not crazy about the hat either (it looks nicer from the back). Love the wine/plum on her although I wish the coat was just a tad shorter (an inch or two), it'd definitely be more chic!


----------



## noon

I really love that plum/wine shade on Kate. I actually quite like the hat and I also like the simplicity of the coat.


----------



## exotikittenx

Love her hat and she looks beautiful in that plum color.


----------



## kaitydid

Love the plum/wine color Kate's wearing! I also really like her hat.


----------



## Coach+Louislove

Kate looks really pretty.. she is really skinny though.
Prince Harry-


----------



## mikimoto007

minababe said:


> everytime I see her I just wonder how tall she is but always wearing high heels and she is never taller than everyone else. I just noticed^^


 
My friends went to go and see her wedding dress at the palace, and they were surprised at how short she was. I assumed she was pretty tall, 5"10 or so, but they thought she was around 5"6 or so. 

I loved the wine/plum colour on her, although I'm not terribly keen on the hat. I'd have loved a brooch on the coat, because it just looks so plain, but maybe she didn't want to take away from her earrings. Really, I'm just being pedantic. She looks great. But actually, I preferred Beatrice and Eugenie's outfits.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I went to see the dress and there's no way she is 5'6


----------



## kroquet

Most of the news sources say that she is 5'10" which is how tall Diana was.    The wiki answers site says that she is between 5'8" and 5'9".


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks super tall, but then again she is always wearing heels. Around the 5' 9" mark seems about right.


----------



## savvy23

She is also very thin which makes her look taller.  I think I remember reading she was an inch shorter than Diana.  Gosh...I would have loved to see Kate and Diana photographed together, talking and such.


----------



## exotikittenx

savvy23 said:


> She is also very thin which makes her look taller.  I think I remember reading she was an inch shorter than Diana.  Gosh...I would have loved to see Kate and Diana photographed together, talking and such.




Aww, I know.  It's so sad what happened.  I bet Diana would have loved her and they would have gotten along so well.


----------



## frenchpearls

There's a new article in The Guardian today. Clarence House has released the charities Catherine has chosen to be involved with. it's a pretty long article so I won't copy paste- but here is the link!



> ...As well as becoming a volunteer with the Scout Association, the duchess will become a patron of four other charities: Action on Addiction, which assists drug addicts and their families, the East Anglia Children's Hospices, the Art Room, which aims to increase children's self-esteem through art, and the National Portrait Gallery.


----------



## AEGIS

i love most things aubergine so i approve of kate's outfit and hat


----------



## kirsten




----------



## labelwhore04

i love that coat, she looks great!


----------



## Bentley1

She looks really pretty!!


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...akes-Lupo-pup-walkies-Kensington-Gardens.html

Isn't he lovely! Kate can't hide her delight as she takes Lupo the pup for walkies in Kensington Gardens

Hes the pup who  until this week, at least  was one of the Royal Familys most closely guarded secrets.
Now meet Lupo, the four-month-old cocker spaniel who has most definitely fallen on his paws after being picked as the Duke and Duchess of Cambridges first pet.
Walking through Kensington Gardens this week, close to the cottage she shares in the palace grounds with Prince William, Kate couldnt hide her delight at the pups antics.

The future Queen laughed and joked with her Scotland Yard protection officer as the excited little dog raced around in the grass.
Although she was very much in the city, Kate looked as if she was dressed for a country hike in a pair of £225 hand-crafted Le Chameau Vierzon wellingtons, jeans and a brown shearling Darwin jacket with fur collar and cuffs from LK Bennett topped with a brown leather hat  and some heavy eye make-up.


----------



## Avril

Catherine is 5'10"!


----------



## buzzytoes

Love her jacket! And of course the pup.


----------



## bisousx

Awww so cute.. I get gaga over dogs, too.


----------



## Nat

Kate: It's an iron, Charles. Charles: I get my butler to iron my paper

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...harles-I-butler-iron-paper.html#ixzz1pMN0jNLw

A day out with the in-laws: Not everyone's idea of fun, especially when your other half isn't there.
But if there are any burning issues between The Duchess of Cambridge and her husband's father and step-mother they were surely ironed out today as Kate stepped out for the first time with the Prince of Wales and Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall, to visit one of Charles's charities.
The idea was to celebrate their shared love of the arts at Dulwich Picture Gallery in south London, but the royal party soon found themselves roped into some domestic duties.

A Clarence House spokesman said it came about from 'a conversation between a father-in-law and daughter-in-law' and added: 'They have a shared interest in art, art therapy and children.'
The day started with Kate, Charles and Camilla being greeted by hundreds of cheering schoolchildren waving Union flags when they arrived in bright sunshine.
Kate wore a dark grey Orla Kiely dress with black pattern detail on the top, and a pleated skirt. She wore a coat dress by the same designer on a previous engagement earlier this year.

The outfit was completed with black high heels. Camilla wore a navy blue dress with white collar by Anna Valentine.
Pupils from Goodrich Community Primary School in East Dulwich, Globe Academy in Southwark, Langbourne Primary School and Lukes C of E Primary School, in Dulwich, were among those attending the event.
They met children taking part in the Great Art Quest - a programme that introduces youngsters to local galleries, professional artists and storytellers. The Duchess of Cambridge recently made a visit to Oxford to see the work of art therapy charity The Art Room, of which she is patron.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Middleton-presents-shamrocks-guardsmen.html

Kate's Irish charm: An emerald Duchess presents St Patrick's Day shamrocks to guardsmen (and she's a knockout for one soldier)

The Duchess of Cambridge looked radiant today as she presented soldiers with shamrocks to mark St Patricks Day.
Kate wore an elegant green dress coat with a chocolate brown hat and an Irish Guards brooch that belonged to the Queen Mother as she attended the traditional parade in Aldershot.
But the excitement was all too much for one young soldier, who fainted to the ground in his stiff red uniform.

The Duchess watched the ceremonial military parade with a dazzling smile before bestowing lucky three-leafed clovers on 40 officers - and even their Irish Wolfhound mascot.
She glowed in her Emilia Wickstead dress and Lock & Co hat on her first solo military engagement, at the start of what will be a long-standing relationship with the Irish Guards.

The stylish hat is called the Betty Boop and costs £245, while the Duchess's gold brooch was worn by the late Queen Mother when she visited the Irish Guards every St Patrick's Day. 
The presenting of shamrocks dates back to the regiment's first St Patrick's Day in 1901, when the honour was given by Queen Alexandra, wife of King Edward II.


----------



## dreamofpompidou

Love the pics of her  Gorgeous!


----------



## ellieroma

thats a beautiful dress


----------



## JennyErin

She is so beautiful! Love the latest pics.

I have never really been a fan of Charles or Camilla but that pic of the two of them laughing is really cute.


----------



## Nat

Same here. It's cute seeing them giggling :giggles:


----------



## chantal1922

Aww that poor guy fainted!


----------



## Slavisa

That Orla Kiely dress looks amazing on her. I swear she can do no wrong in my eyes. Sigh. What I would give to look perfectly groomed all the time!! 

I would love that emerald dress coat in a camel colour. 

That guy that fainted, I wonder if it was from pure excitement from seeing Catherine??


----------



## fashionmom

I adore her.  She exemplifies grace and beauty.  I wish celebrities would take a cue from her or teenage girls for that matter.  She's so beautiful and classy.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm so glad i didn't fall in love with a prince. Her duties just seem so.....i don't even know the word. I would hate to be having to do the things she has to do on a daily basis with a huge smile on your face. You have to pretend to be having fun all the time, like ironing paper? really? i doubt it's really as fun as she makes it look. I mean some things would definitely be fun and rewarding but the majority of her duties just seem really boring. Plus there's just so much pressure on her to be perfect and not embarass the royal family. I would die if i was under that amount of pressure and had to give a speech.

Overall she's handling herself really well. I have a huge amount of respect for her. She's been very classy this whole time. I would never be able to do what she has to do. She is definitely perfect for this type of role.


----------



## Nat

Slavisa said:


> That guy that fainted, I wonder if it was from pure excitement from seeing Catherine??



Those uniforms are hot and heavy, so maybe a bit of both?


----------



## gsmom

Kate's first public speaking engagement since becoming a royal:

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/watch-kate-middleton-give-first-speech-as-a-royal-2012193


----------



## exotikittenx

fashionmom said:
			
		

> I adore her.  She exemplifies grace and beauty.  I wish celebrities would take a cue from her or teenage girls for that matter.  She's so beautiful and classy.



I agree! She has transitioned into this role perfectly.  That can't be easy not having grown up as royalty.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

*Shock as Pippa Middleton pal points pistol in crazy car stunt*

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...dleton-pal-points-gun-in-crazy-car-stunt.html









> PIPPA Middleton larks in a car with smirking pals as one terrifyingly aims a GUN.
> 
> Prince Williams sexy sister-in-law was last night facing a grilling by outraged cops over the antics in Paris  as it reels from a series of gun massacres across France.
> 
> Three male chums were with her in an Audi convertible.
> 
> The driver took out the weapon and brandished it in broad daylight.
> 
> He waved it in the air and pointed it at a photographer  whose snaps show the chilling moment the barrel of what looks like a semi-automatic stared straight down his lens.
> 
> Pippa, 27  sister of future Queen Kate, 30  is clearly seen in the front passenger seat.
> 
> Last night the Paris Judicial Police were poised to launch a probe  as a source revealed Pippa faces ARREST amid a gun clampdown.
> 
> The Sun was told: If the evidence points to her involvement, she will be prosecuted. Anybody involved in the illegal use of a handgun in public is liable to arrest and interrogation.
> 
> The source confirmed that if the gun was REAL, brandishing it in a public place is punishable by up to seven years jail for all parties involved.
> 
> Even if it was FAKE the maximum jail term is two years. The source said: Certainly if you were in a car and knew somebody was using a gun to warn people off youd be liable to arrest.
> 
> Last night the French photographer was considering his options over making a formal police complaint.
> 
> Pippa was understood to have been in Paris for a weekend fancy dress party  weeks after three kids were among seven people shot dead in Toulouse.
> 
> A security source said: Waving a weapon in public is not only illegal  its incredibly stupid.
> 
> PIPPAS role in this unfortunate incident will send shockwaves through the Palace.
> 
> So far Kate and Pippa have enjoyed a flawless year as the anniversary of the Royal Wedding approaches.
> 
> If legal proceedings follow, Pippa will have inadvertently dragged the Royal Family into a major row.
> 
> Now she is one of the most talked-about  and photographed  women on the planet, men will inevitably show off to try to catch her eye. But she must start showing better judgment.


----------



## chantal1922

Her friend is dumb as hell for this stunt.


----------



## exotikittenx

That was stupid.


----------



## CobaltBlu

wow. very foolish and reckless.


----------



## sierrasun1

CobaltBlu said:


> wow. very foolish and reckless.




And, reflects very poorly on her.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Stupid, stupid, stupid! She needs to step back from the limelight now.


----------



## noon

Really stupid of her. I bet the Middletons are not happy with her..She just blew any chance of becoming Kate's lady in waiting.


----------



## puddinhd58

noon said:


> Really stupid of her. I bet the Middletons are not happy with her..She just blew any chance of becoming Kate's lady in waiting.




What is that?  Is it an appointed role?  Just curious...


----------



## cakegirl

It was a toy gun, the French police aren't even going to speak to her. The paparazzi knew it was a toy gun at the time, supposedly.


----------



## noon

puddinhd58 said:


> What is that?  Is it an appointed role?  Just curious...



It's kind of like a personal assistant, someone that accompanies Kate and helps her with things. There was talk before the marriage that Pippa would become Kate's lady in waiting..All senior female royals have a lady in waiting I believe.


----------



## bisousx

noon said:


> Really stupid of her. I bet the Middletons are not happy with her..She just blew any chance of becoming Kate's lady in waiting.



She probably didn't want to be her Lady in waiting. I sure as heck wouldn't want that job.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

So what is it like a full time job for her? Will she follow her around everywhere she goes?


----------



## joyeaux

I don't usually post celeb pics but Kate looks impeccable here, IMO... Such a lady.

Jenny Packham dress, Jimmy Choo shoes

"Kate and her husband, Prince William, arrived at Our Greatest Team Rises, a black tie gala evening to mark the final countdown to the London 2012 Games and raise critical funds to support the competitors."



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-guest-honour-Olympic-gala.html#ixzz1uasOIoep


----------



## labelwhore04

She's so pretty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Not a fan of that look.


----------



## pixiesparkle

She looks lovely and the dress is beautiful but it does look kinda flat on her..a bit more curve would look even better!..just a little


----------



## orangeboxaddict

She is so beautiful and classy.


----------



## Laila619

Wow, she looks amazing!  Pure class and elegance.


----------



## Chanel522

Love this!!  Her hair looks perfect up like that and the dress color and style are gorgeous on her.  If everyone in the spotlight were as classy and lady like as Kate


----------



## kaitydid

Love, love, love this! She looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She looks TDF


----------



## chantal1922

She put her hair up and wore color!


----------



## Laurie8504

So pretty!  That color is great, and she is showing a bit more skin than I am used to seeing from royalty.  All of the lace reminds me of her wedding dress.  As much as she supports high street/lower-priced designers, I love that she still goes all out when it counts


----------



## nillacobain

joyeaux said:


> I don't usually post celeb pics but Kate looks impeccable here, IMO... Such a lady.
> 
> Jenny Packham dress, Jimmy Choo shoes
> 
> "Kate and her husband, Prince William, arrived at Our Greatest Team Rises, a black tie gala evening to mark the final countdown to the London 2012 Games and raise critical funds to support the competitors."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-guest-honour-Olympic-gala.html#ixzz1uasOIoep
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/11/article-2143134-130BE3BB000005DC-986_306x775.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/11/article-2143134-130BFC07000005DC-4_306x775.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/11/article-2143134-130BE888000005DC-110_306x423.jpg


 
Loving this dress


----------



## Northergirl

She knocked this look outa the park. The shoes (gasp) are to die for, and her hair and dress both amazing. She has beautiful eyes and the only thing I wish she would do is tone down the black eyeliner. It always looks like she has black eye snot in the corner of her eyes. You're not 13 you don't need so much black around your eyes.


----------



## akoko

Love the look! Gorgeous!!


----------



## slowlyfading

She looks just lovely


----------



## chunkylover53

Amazing! The best I've seen her look.


----------



## jbweyer

She looks amazing. Love the dress and the hair. Her makeup looks great.


----------



## pollinilove

kate needs to go back and and be the big sister and put her foot in pippa blank


----------



## pollinilove

get her sister in line


----------



## kirsten

Flawless as usual.


----------



## exotikittenx

So stunning!  I love her.


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Northergirl said:
			
		

> She knocked this look outa the park. The shoes (gasp) are to die for, and her hair and dress both amazing. She has beautiful eyes and the only thing I wish she would do is tone down the black eyeliner. It always looks like she has black eye snot in the corner of her eyes. You're not 13 you don't need so much black around your eyes.



If you look at pics of Princess Diana, she went for the full eyeliner look too. Maybe her DH loves it because it reminds him of his mother? A possibility...


----------



## Alexenjie

I am really happy to see her do something different with her hair, I thought wearing it long all the time was so boring. I love the dress.

I don't remember Princess Diana wearing black rimming her eyes very often. She used to line her rims with blue but it was never harsh looking.


----------



## maggie7

Alexenjie said:


> I am really happy to see her do something different with her hair, I thought wearing it long all the time was so boring. I love the dress.
> 
> I don't remember Princess Diana wearing black rimming her eyes very often. She used to line her rims with blue but it was never harsh looking.



In fact, Diana's eyeliner was often too much, she made quite a few mistakes..but then she didn't have millions of people picking her looks to bits on big websites every time she ventured outdoors...as much as the press chased Diana, I think she'd thank her lucky stars she's not in Catherine's shoes...


----------



## labelwhore04

She should try blue eyeliner. I think that would suit her face very well.


----------



## MichelleAntonia

joyeaux said:


> I don't usually post celeb pics but Kate looks impeccable here, IMO... Such a lady.
> 
> Jenny Packham dress, Jimmy Choo shoes
> 
> "Kate and her husband, Prince William, arrived at Our Greatest Team Rises, a black tie gala evening to mark the final countdown to the London 2012 Games and raise critical funds to support the competitors."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-guest-honour-Olympic-gala.html#ixzz1uasOIoep
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/11/article-2143134-130BE3BB000005DC-986_306x775.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/11/article-2143134-130BFC07000005DC-4_306x775.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/05/11/article-2143134-130BE888000005DC-110_306x423.jpg



The absolute definition of stunning!! Although I prefer her hair down, the updo absolutely goes better with this.


----------



## qudz104

this is my favorite look of hers so far, and i love almost all of the outfits she's worn! she's such a perfect definition of a princess!


----------



## mikimoto007

Not a fan of the teal dress - I love the bridal version of this dress but in this version I'm not a fan of the bright lace and the pleats. She looks incredible with her hair up though. 
I loved the cream Roland Mouret dress she wore to the thirty club. Probably my favourite look so far. Although the Matthew Williams dress to the Wild Cats premiere was incredible as well.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love the color and the detail on the back.


----------



## Ladybug09

Interview with Harry and William located here.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ry-sit-rare-interview-Queen-Katie-Couric.html


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rlds-royals-Queens-Diamond-Jubilee-lunch.html

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge today joined dozens of royals from around the globe for a special lunch celebrating the Queen's Diamond Jubilee. 

Wearing a £1,200 pink Emilia Wickstead dress with pleated skirt, Kate looked entirely at ease
 as she mingled with the international royals, chatting warmly with Princess Charlene of Monaco and sharing a joke with the King of Jordan and his wife.  

A sneak peek at the seating plan showed there were 24 Kings and Queens, one Emperor, a Grand Duke and a Sultan. 
Eight princesses, an Emir and a lone Empress added a further layer of gravitas to the mix.


----------



## bisousx

Good lord, Charlene has aged 20 years since marrying Prince Albert!


----------



## cojordan

bisousx said:


> Good lord, Charlene has aged 20 years since marrying Prince Albert!



Maybe it's the haircut. She is still beautiful.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hing-35-000-people-gather-patriotic-show.html

Now the Jubilee celebrations go on tour: 35,000 royalists queue from 5am in Nottingham to cheer smiling Queen, Kate and William

You'd be forgiven for thinking the party was over.
It's been a whole week since most of Britain packed up its bunting and returned to work with a bank holiday hangover, after a mammoth four-day celebration.
But Jubilee fever is still alive and well in Nottingham, where 35,000 people turned out today to greet the Queen and the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.
Many people had queued since 5am to catch a glimpse of the Royal Party and there was a massive cheer from the crowd as they arrived in the city centre shortly after 10am.

Kate, who wore a blue teal coat by Missoni and matching hat by Rachel Trevor Morgan, smiled and chatted as she shook hands with the crowd.
The Queen also talked to people in the square, some of whom arrived at 5am, before the royal party moved into the Council House.
They appeared a few minutes later on the balcony of the building to a huge cheer while the national anthem was played.
William, wearing a navy suit, and Kate stood either side of the Queen and sang along as the crowd sang the words.
The Queen beamed at the end of the anthem and the three royals moved inside for a reception.

The royal party later moved to Vernon Park, which is in Basford, about three and a half miles from the city centre, the latest park to be granted Queen Elizabeth II Fields In Trust status.
The Duke of Edinburgh was originally scheduled to take part in the visit but had to cancel as he continues to recover from a bladder infection.
The royal couple joined in a children's sports day in Vernon Park, taking turns to throw foam javelins while crowds cheered.
The Queen left the Duke and Duchess at Vernon Park as she went on to Burghley House in Stamford, Lincolnshire.
Some 10,000 people joined the Queen for a Jubilee picnic at the house.
She also planted a tree in the grounds to mark the visit and was given a tour of the house.
Her visit was rounded off by a flyover by the Red Arrows as she left to travel on to Corby.
The Midlands visit is the Queen's first official engagement in front of big crowds since the Jubilee weekend when millions gathered in London.


----------



## exotikittenx

Love those pics! She seems so genuine and happy.  That one with the Queen is great.


----------



## Chanel522

Kate always looks so happy and at ease.  I could imagine that a lot of people wouldn't be comfortable or genuinely themselves when in those situations, but she always handles herself with such grace.  I bet she and Will are lots of fun in a classy kind of way.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ce-William-home-watch-Euro-2012-football.html

A smiling Kate dazzles as she leaves William at home to watch the football and takes 150 children to the theatre instead

The Duchess of Cambridge enjoyed a secret trip to the theatre last night - leaving her husband at home, like millions of men, watching the football.
While Prince William sat in front of the television at Kensington Palace with a few beers glued to England's European Cup match, Kate was taking 150 children from one of her charities, The Art Room, to see a production of The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe.

The performance took place in Kensington Gardens, a stone's throw from the royal residence where she and William live.

Indeed Kate, dressed in a teal dress from one of her favourite High Street stores, Zara, and  Whistles black jacket strolled through the royal park on foot to the 85 foot high tent where the play was being performed. 
The children who accompanied her  were from six schools in London and Oxford to which the charity, which helps children from disadvantaged or challenging backgrounds to express themselves and develop confidence through art, are linked.


----------



## christymarie340

Gosh, I just love her. Shes such a great example of a real lady; in an age where girls look up to the likes of the Kardashians/snooki etc, she is such a breath of fresh air!


----------



## karo

^^^ She is a gorgeous girl who looks her age (not +10 years as most of celebs) and she dresses very classy, but sometimes she dresses like she was in her 40's or 50's especially when it comes to her shoes...


----------



## qudz104

she's just gorgeous. i daresay i like her more then diana! don't get me wrong, princess Di was gorgeous as well but theres something about kate that is just more special. IMO.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like the fact that she comes off as genuine. You can tell she really cares. Love her with the kids. That reminds me of princess Di.


----------



## qudz104

Even when she's roughing it in the woods, Kate Middleton still manages to look effortlessly chic.
Bonding with 28 eight- and nine-year-olds from the King Solomon Academy Primary School, based in North Westminster, London Sunday, the Duchess of Cambridge rocked a $500 pair of leather-lined Le Chameau wellington boots, Zara jeans, a Burberry shirt and a Really Wild sleeveless jacket to tour a campground in Kent.

Visiting an Expanding Horizons primary school scheme at the Widehorizons Margaret McMillan House in Wrotham, Kent, Middleton, 30, marveled at the tipi tents the inner-city kids had created. "This is marvelous," she told the children. "Thank you for showing me your bedroom."
Later, Prince William's wife chatted with the schoolchildren around a campfire, and offered them a glimpse into her home life with her husband of one year. "Well, it's been very busy and great funbut I am very well looked after," she said when asked how she's adjusted to her new status as a royal.

As for married life behind closed doors? "William is very sweet and kind of spoils me," she told another child.
Prince William and his brother Harry have long supported ARK Schools, the group which organized the weekend, which is aimed at allowing inner-city kids the chance to develop their confidence and teamwork skills in an outdoor setting.

Showing off her keen maternal instincts with the schoolchildren, Middleton and her husband hope to conceive their own child before next summer.
"There's a window in place," a royal insider confirms in the new Us Weekly, out now. Hoping to get pregnant between the last leg of their royal tour in September 2012 and summer 2013, the couple would love to make a New Year's announcement.
Once Middleton hits the three-month mark in her pregnancy, "the pregnancy will be announced," says the insider. "It won't be hidden."

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-with-uk-schoolchildren-2012176#ixzz1y77JGLwm


----------



## kirsten

She is so pretty!


----------



## angelnyc89

Very nice.


----------



## Nat

She looks great!


----------



## Sterntalerli

i love her she's such a classy, good looking woman!!! would loooove to have her hair, too


----------



## angelnyc89

I'm not sure if it was posted, but yahoo calculated her beauty routine, and it came out to $37,000 a year! She does have great hair!


----------



## exotikittenx

angelnyc89 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it was posted, but yahoo calculated her beauty routine, and it came out to $37,000 a year! She does have great hair!



What could possibly cost that much??!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

No way does she spend that much on just beauty, and if she does she gets SEVERELY ripped off. Are we sure that wasn't the cost of her wardrobe? I've heard a lot of talk recently about how much Charles spends on her event wardrobe.


----------



## exotikittenx

I bet her wardrobe would be more with all those gowns and events.  And I thought she did her own makeup, so I wonder what all that cost really is.  Any links to the article?


----------



## chantal1922

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> No way does she spend that much on just beauty, and if she does she gets SEVERELY ripped off. Are we sure that wasn't the cost of her wardrobe? I've heard a lot of talk recently about how much Charles spends on her event wardrobe.


I also heard the same figure for her wardrobe.


----------



## Chanel522

I can't imagine her spending that much on her beauty routine.  Maybe before the wedding with her trainers getting her into tip top shape and having her teeth redone, etc, but for being "Royal" both she and William seem very down to earth and not at all pretentious.  

Her wardrobe on the other hand I bet is well over that amount yearly.  They are at a lot of events all the time and she always has on something gorgeous and high end.


----------



## qudz104

The writers of the article were probably high balling the figures a bit... And perhaps at one point she may have spent alot but it was a one time thing... For instance lasik is maybe 4 grand but you pay that much once. Im not saying that she got lasik lol, but rather a few expensive treatments. In any case she is a princess and may have to shell out some $ as looking pretty is in her job description.


----------



## felicitous

I just googled it and found the article:

http://shine.yahoo.com/beauty/cost-kate-middletons-beauty-routine-160400704.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Well when you break it down like that, it makes sense.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

We have to remember that the majority of her wardrobe selections are given to her. She is being constantly photographed and companies want that sort of publicity and exposure.


----------



## angelnyc89

The Cost of Kate Middleton's Beauty Routine

If you're envious of Kate Middleton's shiny, perfectly curled hair, you can take solace in the fact that flawless grooming doesn't come cheap. According to US Weekly, The Duchess goes to her favorite salon, Richard Ward Hair and Metrospa in London, three times a week for $75 blowouts. A source told US, "She loves her time there and she has known everyone there for years so it's really relaxing for her." Hair salon visits at least 156 times a year?! Must be nice. 

When you're a member of the royal family, appearance is everything. Middleton, who is constantly photographed, must constantly uphold an image of elegance and class, so naturally her skin, makeup, nails, and hair must all be impeccable. We dug a little deeper into Middleton's beauty routine to see how much she spends on grooming. We've rounded up her favorite products and estimated her yearly beauty budget based on reported sources, general habits, and cosmetic expiration dates. Let's see how it all adds up. 

Hair 
-Blowouts at Richard Ward's salon are $75. Three times a week would cost $11,732 a year. 
-ELLE UK says Middleton gets $11 Keratin Infusion treatments with each blow dry. Three times a week would cost $1,720 a year. 
-Haircuts are $242 a pop. Every six weeks would cost $2,000 a year. 
-Richard Ward told the Daily Mail he dyes Middleton's hair with L'Oreal Symbio and Fuente Organic colour. A full head of lowlights at his salon costs $376. Every six weeks would cost $3,008 
-BellaSugar, who provided extensive coverage of Middleton's grooming routine, says the Duchess likes the Kérastase conditioning treatments, which cost $20 to $30. Spending $25 once a month would cost $300 a year. 

Makeup 
Middleton did her own wedding makeup, though she did take lessons. Here are the products she's purchased and used: 
-YSL's Touche Eclat Radiant Touch, $40 
-Lancome Hypnose mascara, $26 
-Lancome Hydra Zen Neurocalm, $60 
-Laura Mercier Oil-Free Tinted Moisturizer SPF 20, $42 
-Bobbi Brown foundation, $46 
-Bobbi Brown Pale Pink blush, $24 
-Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compact, $39 
-Bobbi Brown eye shadow in Ivory, Slate, and Rock Star, $21 each 
-Bobbi Brown Black Ink Long Wear Gel Eyeliner, $22 
-Bobbi Brown Sandwash Pink lipstick, $23 
-Bobbi Brown Crystal Lip gloss, $17 
If she bought all these three times a year her makeup would cost $1,206. 

Skin care 
-A product loyalist, Middleton loves Swiss brand Karin Herzog's skin care items. The company's managing director told Style.com her favorite items are the $50 Professional Cleanser, the $76 Vita-A-Kombi 1, the $32 Vita-A-Kombi 3 Spot Zapper, and $54 the Oxygen Face Cream. Restocking these items every three months would cost $848 a year. 
-The Daily Mail says Mother-in-law Duchess Camilla convinced Middleton to try a $260 Bee Sting Facial from Deborah Mitchell, and now she's hooked. Monthly facials would cost $3,120 a year. 
-According to the Telegraph, Middleton was spotted buying Nivea Visage Pure & Natural Moisturising Day Cream at Boots for about $8. Every three months would cost $32 a year. 

Nails 
Before the royal wedding, Camilla took Middleton to get her nails done by Marina Sandoval at the Jo Hansford Salon. They used Essie's Allure nail polish. BellaSugar says manicures there are $58, and pedicures are $76. Bi-weekly mani/pedis would cost $3,484 a year. 

Tan 
Kate Middleton and her sister both love spray tans, and BellaSugar claims their regular salon charges $118. If she went bi-weekly it would cost $2,832 a year. 

Fragrance 
Middleton wore Illuminum White Gardenia Petals perfume on her wedding day. It costs $150 a bottle, so buying two a year would cost $300. 

Teeth 
According to the Daily Mail, Middleton went to orthodontist Dr. Didier Fillion who closed the gap between her two front teeth with lingual braces using 3D technology. She had a $157 consultation and the treatment may have cost around $7,000. That's $7,157 total. 

Kate Middleton's yearly beautifying total: $37,728. But we think she'd look gorgeous on any budget.


----------



## Chanel522

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> We have to remember that the majority of her wardrobe selections are given to her. She is being constantly photographed and companies want that sort of publicity and exposure.




That's probably true.  Wouldn't it be nice to have that kind of wardrobe gifted to you!!


----------



## puddingprada

^plus if you look at Before pics from a few years ago you can totally see that she got a prewedding make over. Her hair and teeth did NOT look like this at All. I like her new look much beter - very Royal fitting.

Those prices look about right.


----------



## bagaholic85

im an average joe and its kind of disgusting how much even i spend on "maintenance" when u add it all up.  the $37k/year does not shock me at all.


----------



## exotikittenx

I guess it makes sense, but I don't think people run out of products that quickly. An eyeshadow lasts me well over a year, for example. So it may not be that much.  Same with perfume.  Unless she likes to try new colors and perfumes, then that adds up. I can barely make it a week without discovering some new product to try lol.


----------



## cakegirl

That's just silly. Who on earth gets bi-weekly pedicures?


----------



## Vintage Leather

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> We have to remember that the majority of her wardrobe selections are given to her. She is being constantly photographed and companies want that sort of publicity and exposure.



Actually, if a member of the royal family receives a gift, the giver and a brief description of the gift MUST be disclosed to the public. This law came about when Charles got into a lot of trouble by adding to his income by selling gifts.  Now, sometimes the list reads like "Premier of Northwest Territories, brooch and cufflinks."  And, in fact, its a 302 diamond studded platinum polar bear from Harry Winston.

  That being said, there is no record of Kate receiving gifts of clothing.  

However, she does come from a wealthy family, and Prince Charles can buy the clothing she must wear for State Occasions as an official business expense from his income from the Duchy of Cornwall.  In addition, while Kate has to announce anything she receives as a gift - a designer can quote any price they want for a custom design.  And no one said she can't buy items on a special one-woman-only "sale."


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

I am currently studying abroad in London and living on the same street as Kate and Prince William!! I am going to visit Kensington Palace tomorrow, and I plan on taking pictures  it feels pretty surreal!


----------



## Bethc

cakegirl said:
			
		

> That's just silly. Who on earth gets bi-weekly pedicures?



Um... I do?   I don't think it's that out of the norm.


----------



## Bethc

MyLuckyCharm said:
			
		

> I am currently studying abroad in London and living on the same street as Kate and Prince William!! I am going to visit Kensington Palace tomorrow, and I plan on taking pictures  it feels pretty surreal!



Cool! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## angelnyc89

I cant wait to see pics! TIA


I can definitely see myself spending that much on makeup. Its little stuff that add up, and pretty quickly too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cakegirl said:


> That's just silly. Who on earth gets bi-weekly pedicures?



A lot of people actually. Some people get weekly pedicures.


----------



## cakegirl

Bi weekly= twice a week-I can't imagine anyone getting a pedi twice a week.
Is this a British thing-do they mean bimonthly?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cakegirl said:


> Bi weekly= twice a week-I can't imagine anyone getting a pedi twice a week.
> Is this a British thing-do they mean bimonthly?



Bi-weekly means every other week in this context I believe. It can mean either one, but I hear it used more to mean every other week than twice a week. Like a bi-weekly publication comes out twice a month.


----------



## Bethc

I took is as every other week as well.


----------



## chantal1922

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> A lot of people actually. Some people get weekly pedicures.


Ditto. I know women who get a  pedi every two weeks during the summer.


----------



## noon

Vintage Leather said:


> Actually, if a member of the royal family receives a gift, the giver and a brief description of the gift MUST be disclosed to the public. This law came about when Charles got into a lot of trouble by adding to his income by selling gifts.  Now, sometimes the list reads like "Premier of Northwest Territories, brooch and cufflinks."  And, in fact, its a 302 diamond studded platinum polar bear from Harry Winston.
> 
> That being said, there is no record of Kate receiving gifts of clothing.
> 
> However, she does come from a wealthy family, and Prince Charles can buy the clothing she must wear for State Occasions as an official business expense from his income from the Duchy of Cornwall.  In addition, while Kate has to announce anything she receives as a gift - a designer can quote any price they want for a custom design.  And no one said she can't buy items on a special one-woman-only "sale."



I agree. Kate has to pay for her clothes, and I read somewhere that if she is sent something that she likes and wants to wear she pays for it first. That being said she probably does get good discount purely for the publicity the brand will get.


----------



## bisbee

chantal1922 said:


> Ditto. I know women who get a  pedi every two weeks during the summer.



I do - a lot of women get weekly manicures and pedicures, but I couldn't stand going that often!  In the winter, I do pedicures once a month.


----------



## Chanel522

Bi-weekly is twice a month


----------



## labelwhore04

I think cakegirl thought bi weekly meant twice a week, i thought the same too, that would be really ridiculous! Twice a month isn't bad at all.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I think cakegirl thought bi weekly meant twice a week, i thought the same too, that would be really ridiculous! Twice a month isn't bad at all.



I bet there's some people who actually go twice a week too. I'm sure there are celebs that do.


----------



## angelnyc89

Duchess Kate & Prince William: Thistle Ceremony!

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge is radiant as she leaves St Giles Cathedral after the Thistle Ceremony on Thursday (July 5) in Edinburgh, Scotland.

The 30-year-old royal, who wore Emilia Wickstead with a Whiteley hat, was joined for the ceremony by her husband Prince William and Queen Elizabeth.

During the Thistle Ceremony, William was honored with the title of Knight of the Order of the Thistle, which is the highest honor in Scotland!

The day before, Duchess Kate and Prince William cheered on day nine of the Wimbledon Lawn Tennis Championships.

10+ pictures inside of Duchess Kate and Prince William at the Thistle Ceremony&#8230;

Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/07/05/duchess-kate-prince-william-thistle-ceremony/


----------



## angelnyc89

Kate Middleton Pictured with Rotten Teeth: Outraged Reaction








Source: http://shine.yahoo.com/beauty/kate-middleton-pictured-rotten-teeth-outraged-reaction-164700255.html




One word: Haterz.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

noon said:


> I agree. Kate has to pay for her clothes, and I read somewhere that if she is sent something that she likes and wants to wear she pays for it first. That being said she probably does get good discount purely for the publicity the brand will get.



If she paid $1 for a $1000 dollar dress, then it wouldn't be considered a gift. Also, if it were returned to the designer, then it isn't a gift. There are many ways that they ge around having to announce it was gifted.


----------



## Slavisa

I'm surprised it took 15 months for honeymoon photos to come out!!

Her body looks fantastic.


----------



## jbweyer

In the first photo it looks really photoshopped or is that just me?


----------



## Avril

OMG she is tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny.  I saw the cover photo of the magazine yesterday but the other pics from inside the mag haven't seem to hit the internet yet.


----------



## Sterntalerli

wow is it just me or isn't she a tad too thin???


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Sterntalerli said:


> wow is it just me or isn't she a tad too thin???



i would think so if she weren't so toned. she definitely has muscle, so i think her body is great.


----------



## Sterntalerli

i just think she looks kind of boyish in the first picture but as someone said: it may be photoshopped!


----------



## minababe

I don't think it's photoshopped. her body looks totally the same like she looks in dresses. she is really slim from her shoulders down. not very feminine and sexy.. but I don't think it's unhealthy, that's just her bodyshape imo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has a really unfortunate shape IMO. I agree, very boyish. She does seem to be in great shape though, even if a tad too thin.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Posting up some new pics.


----------



## blingbaby

^^
Definitely would not call that figure boyish.... she may be thin but she has a well-toned and beautifully shaped body.  Those BE Jeans looks fantastic on her.


----------



## Avril

blingbaby said:


> ^^
> Definitely would not call that figure boyish.... she may be thin but she has a well-toned and beautifully shaped body.  Those BE Jeans looks fantastic on her.


Love the blue jeans and white tee combo!  Wonder which brand the jeans are ...


----------



## exotikittenx

blingbaby said:
			
		

> ^^
> Definitely would not call that figure boyish.... she may be thin but she has a well-toned and beautifully shaped body.  Those BE Jeans looks fantastic on her.



Yes, she has a gorgeous figure.  Those blue jeans look amazing on her, too.  

On another note, I love Harry! He looks like so much fun to hang around, with his mischievous smile.


----------



## AEGIS

not my ideal figure but it's not my body and i don't have to sleep with her


----------



## Sternchen

Her thighs don't touch... I wish my thighs didn't touch


----------



## chantal1922

AEGIS said:


> not my ideal figure but it's not my body and i don't have to sleep with her


ditto


----------



## Chanel522

She's definitely not too thin, but she's very muscular.  You can tell she works out a lot and eats very healthy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like the skinny jeans on her.


----------



## bisousx

AEGIS said:


> not my ideal figure but it's not my body and i don't have to sleep with her



Lol +2. She has a gorgeous face though.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's a little too muscular for my liking. I'm not really into the muscular look on females, it kinda weirds me out. But she looks healthy and in shape and that's all that really matters.


----------



## AEGIS

well she lost a loooooot of weight right before she got married. i hope to never see another picture of her in a bikini.


----------



## Avril

The blue jeans are Zara if anybody's interested.


----------



## grand_duchess

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Posting up some new pics.


 
Anyone know what shoes these are?


----------



## kaitydid

grand_duchess said:


> Anyone know what shoes these are?


 
What Kate Wore identified them to be Stuart Weitzman. Here's the link to their blog post about her entire outfit:  http://whatkatewore.com/2012/07/26/...n-for-torch-relay-visit-to-buckingham-palace/.


----------



## noon

I don't like those jeans on her, they make her legs look short and I know they aren't!


----------



## pollinilove

she has a nice shape and very pretty but if i was her i would buy the fake thing you put in your bra to pump you up


----------



## lette

I just think it's great that she takes care of her body by exercising and eating healthily.


----------



## MarieG

I think she looks great but I just showed the pics to my hubby and he said she's "too skinny and too muscly" and didn't like it.


----------



## Sterntalerli

MarieG said:
			
		

> I think she looks great but I just showed the pics to my hubby and he said she's "too skinny and too muscly" and didn't like it.



My boyfriends always tells me he wants to feed her


----------



## saira1214

The skinny jeans do not seem "royal." They seem to informal.  She should have gone with straight leg or a slight wide-leg.


----------



## cakegirl

She did casual much better before she was married. To me, the shoes look terrible with  the jeans. It looks like she is trying so hard to look "proper" but just looking mismatched.


----------



## caitlin1214

Prince William's speech before the Olympics:

http://www.wkyc.com/video/1758042782001/0/Prince-William-plays-football-like-a-giraffe-on-ice




Haha . . . giraffe on ice.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Some new photos, taken of Kate and William watching Zara Phillips compete in Equestrian Eventing: Cross Country


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Some photos of Kate and William watching Zara Phillips compete in Equestrian Eventing: Show Jumping. 

Theyre also scheduled to attend the mens 100m final, mens diving, tennis, gymnastics, swimming, sailing, soccer, and hockey events during the days to come.


----------



## Chanel522

They look like they are so well suited for one another.  They both literally beam when they are together!  ...so sweet


----------



## MarieG

^ Totally! Love them together!


----------



## Avril

Agreed!!!


----------



## caitlin1214

I feel that way, too. 



When she smiles, she either has this demure smile or a beaming smile (and that seems to be when she's with William or when she's having a really good time).

And when she doesn't, she looks very neutral.

Someone said they thought she looked bored during the Opening Ceremonies. She didn't look bored to me. She just looked neutral. 


(I know that because I look very neutral when I'm not smiling.)


----------



## Echoes

> NEW YORK &#8212; British royalty has made its mark atop Vanity Fair's International Best Dressed List, with Kate Middleton and her brother-in-law, Prince Harry, both making this year's stylish slate.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge's decision to decline the services of a dresser and mix high-end couturiers like Alexander McQueen with her own browsing the racks of Topshop, earned her a spot on the 73-year-old list.
> 
> It is Middleton's third time on the list and she appears on one of the magazine's two September covers



http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-502927_162-57483819/kate-middleton-returns-to-vanity-fair-fashion-list/


----------



## labelwhore04

I was watching the olympics and Harry is turning out to be the hot brother. I'm not feeling the balding look, sorry Will!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I was watching the olympics and Harry is turning out to be the hot brother. I'm not feeling the balding look, sorry Will!



Harry is such a babe


----------



## Belle49

Harry IS the HOT brother ha ha William's looks have faded throughout the years (Who would of thought)


----------



## qudz104

i always liked harry more!


----------



## Chanel522

Harry is a cutie...he has that mischievous smile and look to him


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Some new photos from the Olympics of Kate, William and Harry at the Track Cycling


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

More photos (some of them doing the Mexican Wave)


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

More...


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Last ones...


----------



## Avril

OMG they are SO DARN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!    You can really tell they are just so happy and in love


----------



## whimsic

She looks so beautiful in these last picture! Her face is radiant!


----------



## Chanel522

^^Yes!!  They are so cute I can't hardly even stand it!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I mean seriously, can they get any cuter?? Love the pics of him hugging her around the waist.


----------



## pink1

Love these!


----------



## slowlyfading

Aww..


----------



## qudz104

they are just too adorable!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Really great pictures. So cute!!!!!


----------



## nillacobain

Chanel522 said:


> ^^Yes!! They are so cute I can't hardly even stand it!!


 
Me too! LOL


----------



## caitlin1214

buzzytoes said:


> I mean seriously, can they get any cuter?? Love the pics of him hugging her around the waist.



Me, too.


----------



## caitlin1214

I also like the one where they're both watching whatever's going on so intently.


----------



## labelwhore04

aww they're such a cute couple!


----------



## kaitydid

They're so darn cute!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just love her!


----------



## Avril

More pics:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...res-Duchess-Cambridge-3-different-events.html

Kate's red blazer is Zara, they also have the same blazer in navy - I bought both today, they are gorgeous blazers!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Photos from the Olympic Closing Ceremony. Prince Harry was representing the Royal Family and Kate was in attendance as well.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

more photos....


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

One more....


----------



## Avril




----------



## Chanel522

What a wonderful role model she is for young girls.  Very classy.  Oh and Harry is such a cutie :shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Just reported on CNN: they are expecting!!!  Reported from the palace.


----------



## lanasyogamama

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Just reported on CNN: they are expecting!!!



Yay!!


----------



## ERR

DC-Cutie said:


> Just reported on CNN: they are expecting!!!  Reported from the palace.



Congrats to them!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yay! wonderful news.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Fantastic news!! Congratulations!!


----------



## pmburk

Wonderful news!!!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Ahh congratulations to them! I imagine they'll be just the cutest parents!


----------



## natalie78

She's in the hospital for acute morning sickness.  Poor girl!


----------



## Belle49

Awww such great news!!! A Royal baby cometh


----------



## Avril

I'm so thrilled for them!!

Yay!


----------



## Coco Belle

I'm soooo happy for them.

Just very sad that it had to be announced because Kate has had to be hospitalized this afternoon with hyperemesis. (life-threatening nausea of pregnancy). i hope she will be ok. she must feel she's on death's door at the moment


----------



## Nat

Yay, that's wonderful news!  

I read it on the Daily Mail:

BREAKING NEWS: Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are having their first baby

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are very pleased to announce that the Duchess of Cambridge is expecting a baby, St James's Palace announced today.
Kate, 30, was taken to King Edward VII Hospital in Central London with acute morning sickness this afternoon.
In a statement on the couple's website, the couple said they were 'delighted with the news'.

'Their Royal Highnesses The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are very pleased to announce that The Duchess of Cambridge is expecting a baby. 
The Queen, The Duke of Edinburgh, The Prince of Wales, The Duchess of Cornwall and Prince Harry and members of both families are delighted with the news. 
'The Duchess was admitted this afternoon to King Edward VII Hospital in Central London with Hyperemesis Gravidarum. As the pregnancy is in its very early stages, 
Her Royal Highness is expected to stay in hospital for several days and will require a period of rest thereafter.'


----------



## ByeKitty

Congrats to them!


----------



## Ladybug09

So sad Diana couldn't be there to enjoy it....hate the fact Camilla's there.

http://news.blogs.cnn.com/2012/12/03/kate-middleton-is-pregnant-palace-confirms/?hpt=hp_t1

London (CNN) -- Britain's Prince William and Catherine Middleton are expecting their first child after 19 months of marriage, the palace announced Monday.

In photos: Duchess of Cambridge at 30



Kate, Duchess of Cambridge: Part 1 The royal revelation came as Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, was admitted to a central London hospital with acute morning sickness. She is expected to be there for several days, the palace announcement said.

William and Catherine were married on April 29, 2011, in London's biggest royal wedding in three decades.

The baby would be the first grandchild for the heir to the British throne, Prince Charles, and the late Diana, Princess of Wales.


----------



## Gurzzy

Yay so happy for them!!!


----------



## labelwhore04

So exciting!


----------



## qudz104

Congrats to them!! So exciting!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> So sad Diana couldn't be there to enjoy it....hate the fact Camilla's there.



From all accounts it's seems as though William and Kate have a good relationship with her. True it's sad his mother isn't here, but I'm sure her spirt is never far.


----------



## Gurzzy

I wonder what they will name the baby! I assume they'll keep it traditional like Henry/Edward/Alexander, Mary/Victoria/Anne/.

I kind of hope its a girl with the new rule of first-born heir! Maybe they'll make her middle name Diana.

It was so nice to watch William and Harry grow up and I can't wait for the new baby and Kate's maternity wardrobe


----------



## labelwhore04

Gurzzy said:


> I wonder what they will name the baby! I assume they'll keep it traditional like Henry/Edward/Alexander, Mary/Victoria/Anne/.
> 
> I kind of hope its a girl with the new rule of first-born heir!* Maybe they'll make her middle name Diana.*
> 
> It was so nice to watch William and Harry grow up and I can't wait for the new baby and Kate's maternity wardrobe



That would be really nice. I hope they do that


----------



## bagaholic85

Ladybug09 said:


> So sad Diana couldn't be there to enjoy it....hate the fact Camilla's there.



Camilla was always there...

either way congrats to them


----------



## purseproblm

Congrats to them. I hope everything goes well. 
I'm dreading the coverage until she has this baby though


----------



## Nathalya

Gurzzy said:


> I wonder what they will name the baby! I assume they'll keep it traditional like Henry/Edward/Alexander, Mary/Victoria/Anne/.
> 
> I kind of hope its a girl with the new rule of first-born heir! *Maybe they'll make her middle name Diana.*
> 
> It was so nice to watch William and Harry grow up and I can't wait for the new baby and Kate's maternity wardrobe



I hope they do.
Congrats and i hope she has a healthy pregnancy


----------



## DC-Cutie

purseproblm said:


> Congrats to them. I hope everything goes well.
> I'm dreading the coverage until she has this baby though



she's probably dreading it, too.


----------



## purseproblm

DC-Cutie said:


> she's probably dreading it, too.



I know poor thing. I can't imagine. I'm so glad to be a mundane where my womb isn't world news


----------



## karo

Such great news!! I'm so happy for them! Hope the pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------



## joyeaux

I feel like such a nerd being so excited about the child of people I don't know... but I am! So happy for them.


----------



## emcosmo1639

How exciting.  So I'm guessing they weren't going to announce it for a while if she hadn't had to go to the hospital?  She must be very early on then?


----------



## Sternchen

A big CONGRATULATIONS to them!! 

What wonderful news


----------



## chantal1922

emcosmo1639 said:


> How exciting.  So I'm guessing they weren't going to announce it for a while if she hadn't had to go to the hospital?  She must be very early on then?



Yeah I read they went ahead and decided to announce the pregnancy since she was in the hospital. I also read she is 8-12 weeks but I am not sure how true that is. I just hope she has a healthy and smooth pregnancy


----------



## KristiScott

I am ridiculously excited about this news! I hope she has a happy and healthy pregnancy.  I too can't wait to see her maternity wardrobe!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I figured she was pregnant after seeing recent pictures of her. She looked much fuller and very tired. Hopefully the illness will pass and she will have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby.


----------



## caitlin1214

I'm happy for them. I pray for a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby.



(And that the press doesn't get too intrusive with this.)


----------



## Sasha2012

I'm so happy and I don't even know them, I wish Kate safe and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## HauteMama

I really hope they are able to get her sickness under control so she can have a healthy pregnancy. Good luck to them!


----------



## KarraAnn

Congrats to them!


----------



## labelwhore04

I hope they actually wanted to get pregnant right now and didn't do it just because they felt pressured by the palace. I read somewhere that they were being told that '2013 will be the year they need to have a baby' or something.


----------



## pink1

Me too!



Sasha2012 said:


> I'm so happy and I don't even know them, I wish Kate safe and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## caitlin1214

Once again, I'm so happy they're expecting. 


(And the cool thing is, because of the rules of Succession changing, the child - whether it's a boy or girl - will be next in line to the throne.)


----------



## caitlin1214

labelwhore04 said:


> I hope they actually wanted to get pregnant right now and didn't do it just because they felt pressured by the palace. I read somewhere that they were being told that '2013 will be the year they need to have a baby' or something.



When they were announcing their engagement, they have said they wanted children but one step at a time. 


They did the engagement thing and the wedding thing. Now it's the children thing.


----------



## exotikittenx

So exciting!  congrats to them!


----------



## frenchpearls

Exciting! The condition they're saying Catherine has (hyperemesis gravidarum) sounds quite scary (causes dehydration, malnutrition) so I hope it all goes well.


----------



## LnA

joyeaux said:
			
		

> I feel like such a nerd being so excited about the child of people I don't know... but I am! So happy for them.



Haha I feel exactly the same. So excited for them!


----------



## kaitydid

So exciting!  Congrats to William and Kate! Wishing them a healthy pregnancy and a healthy baby.


----------



## morgan20

Congrats to them! I had a slightly serious form of what Kate is experiencing.... I was not hospitalised, however was on the verge! I was vomiting at least five times a day and not even water would go down.  I hope they get it under control and I am sure they will...xx


----------



## skislope15

caitlin1214 said:
			
		

> Once again, I'm so happy they're expecting.
> 
> (And the cool thing is, because of the rules of Succession changing, the child - whether it's a boy or girl - will be next in line to the throne.)



The child would be 3rd in line behind Charles and William it jumps over Harry though and pushes him down to 4th.


----------



## pollinilove

what if you do not want to be king ? i could never have the whole country on my shoulders


----------



## qudz104

pollinilove said:


> what if you do not want to be king ? i could never have the whole country on my shoulders



You could abdicate the right to be a monarch, i am sure.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

qudz104 said:


> You could abdicate the right to be a monarch, i am sure.



Yes, you can abdicate if you don't want to rise to the throne.


----------



## Sharont2305

Fab news for them both! I did guess last week as like someone said on here she was looking a bit peaky last week on the visit to Cambridge.
Hope she gets well soon and that the rest of the pregnancy is a healthy one xx


----------



## No Cute

frenchpearls said:


> Exciting! The condition they're saying Catherine has (hyperemesis gravidarum) sounds quite scary (causes dehydration, malnutrition) so I hope it all goes well.



Hyperemesis is definitely scary.  It's good she's getting early treatment, well, I hope it's early treatment.  The sooner the better with HG.  This is an article by one of my HG sisters: http://www.todaysparent.com/morning-sickness  The best resource for Moms is the Hyperemesis Education and Research Foundation and its discussion forum.  www.helpher.org The HER forums saved my 3rd HGlet, literally.  The education I got there is why baby and I got through the pregnancy, which left me on medication for weeks postpartum, and I continued to puke and gag daily for 6 months and struggled with nausea for a year.  My oldest child, the symptoms ended as soon as he was born.

Anyway, forgive my sidetrack.  

My best to the royal couple!  Congratulations!


----------



## Avril

pollinilove said:
			
		

> what if you do not want to be king ? i could never have the whole country on my shoulders



Queen Elizabeth II (William's grandmother) - her dad was George VI. George VI's brother Edward (as he was the eldest) became King when George and Edward's father, George V died. However, Edward decided to abdicate the throne so that he could marry the divorced American socialite, Wallis Simpson. Therefore, Edward's brother George VI became King. On his death, Elizabeth II became Queen. 

All explained here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_VI

Or you could just watch the absolutely brilliant The King's Speech movie (Colin Firth plays the role of George VI). It's a magnificent movie and Colin Firth won an Oscar for Best Actor for it.


----------



## Jahpson

Heard she was pregnant. Congrats


----------



## Ladybug09

purseproblm said:


> Congrats to them. I hope everything goes well.
> *I'm dreading the coverage until she has this baby though*



Yep...I saw a headline on a Website.. "Odds of the Royal Baby"


----------



## cool girl

Congrats to them.  I thought Kate's weight gain was just her letting her diet slip.  

The sickness must have come on quite suddenly becuase a few days ago she was performing royal duties and seemed fine.

Her morning sickness sounds really serious.  i really hope that they get it under control and soon.  Hope that everything goes well for her.


----------



## ellieroma

Congrats to the couple. Im so glad they're gonna have a baby. Its nice to see a young couple who are obviously happy together. 
I hope she starts to feel better soon, her condition sounds horrible!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Congrats to them!


----------



## DesigningStyle

joyeaux said:


> I feel like such a nerd being so excited about the child of people I don't know... but I am! So happy for them.



Me too!  I actually wanted to call people!  LOL!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I figured she was pregnant after seeing recent pictures of her. She looked much fuller and very tired. Hopefully the illness will pass and she will have a healthy pregnancy and healthy baby.



I thought so too. 



morgan20 said:


> Congrats to them! I had a slightly serious form of what Kate is experiencing.... I was not hospitalised, however was on the verge! I was vomiting at least five times a day and not even water would go down.  I hope they get it under control and I am sure they will...xx



Do you mind sharing what you had...boy or girl?  I am thinking she will have a boy because of the sickness.


----------



## No Cute

cool girl said:


> Congrats to them.  I thought Kate's weight gain was just her letting her diet slip.
> 
> The sickness must have come on quite suddenly becuase a few days ago she was performing royal duties and seemed fine.
> 
> Her morning sickness sounds really serious.  i really hope that they get it under control and soon.  Hope that everything goes well for her.



It's possible she was fine on Friday when playing hockey.  Or things may have started and she was "white knuckling" due to her responsibilities and a desire to fight off what she assumed was morning sickness (few ever heard of HG before yesterday).  Once the symptoms really hit, a woman can go down super fast.  For me, my first case of HG hit hard and fast on Thanksgiving day.  X and I were sitting with _What to Expect When Expecting_ reading the nutrition section  ironic , and I was writing a list including blackstrap molasses and all the nutrients I would need, and the incessant vomit began.  Things turned that fast.


----------



## HauteMama

caitlin1214 said:


> Once again, I'm so happy they're expecting.
> 
> 
> (And the cool thing is, because of the rules of Succession changing, the child - whether it's a boy or girl - will be next in line to the throne.)



Agreed. Although if longevity runs in the family, I think succession will have to skip a generation at some point. Perhaps it will be Charles, as women tend to live longer than men. But regardless, I am delighted for the family about the expected baby.


----------



## labelwhore04

What happens if they have twins? Which child would be the next in line?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The first-born.


----------



## morgan20

DesigningStyle said:
			
		

> Me too!  I actually wanted to call people!  LOL!
> 
> I thought so too.
> 
> Do you mind sharing what you had...boy or girl?  I am thinking she will have a boy because of the sickness.



I had a girl.


----------



## Slavisa

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> ^^ The first-born.



What if it were twins, via Caesarian? How would they determine which to pull out first hahaha!


----------



## frenchpearls

No Cute said:


> Hyperemesis is definitely scary.  It's good she's getting early treatment, well, I hope it's early treatment.  The sooner the better with HG.  This is an article by one of my HG sisters: http://www.todaysparent.com/morning-sickness  The best resource for Moms is the Hyperemesis Education and Research Foundation and its discussion forum.  www.helpher.org The HER forums saved my 3rd HGlet, literally.  The education I got there is why baby and I got through the pregnancy, which left me on medication for weeks postpartum, and I continued to puke and gag daily for 6 months and struggled with nausea for a year.  My oldest child, the symptoms ended as soon as he was born.
> 
> Anyway, forgive my sidetrack.
> 
> My best to the royal couple!  Congratulations!



Thanks for the information! I'm sorry you had to go through it with your pregnancies 



Slavisa said:


> What if it were twins, via Caesarian? How would they determine which to pull out first hahaha!



I'm assuming it'd be in the Obstetrician's hands? Gosh, that's a lot of pressure!

Does anyone know if there have ever been twins directly in line for the throne in Britain? (i.e where one became King/Queen?) I can't think of any off the top of my head? or for any other Royal houses?


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Slavisa said:


> What if it were twins, via Caesarian? How would they determine which to pull out first hahaha!



They should really pick either the twin that is in the most distress, or the one that is nearest to the incision.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

frenchpearls said:


> Does anyone know if there have ever been twins directly in line for the throne in Britain? (i.e where one became King/Queen?) I can't think of any off the top of my head? or for any other Royal houses?



There haven't been any twins born into the British royal family that I can recall. Certainly not twins that were anywhere near the possibility of actually rising to the throne.


----------



## ellieroma

Has anyone seen/ heard about the Australian journalists who called the hospital where Catherine is staying pretending to be the Queen as a joke? Just to get a bit of personal information. I think its awful! What a horrible thing to do!

The BBC has a part of the recording on their website - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20605334#FBM160797


----------



## Avril

Yeah the prank call was crazy and such bad form. Entire video of call is on The Sun's website, link:

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...ank-call-pregnant-Kates-private-hospital.html



> RADIO pranksters duped the nurse caring for the pregnant Duchess of Cambridge &ndash; by pretending to be the Queen, Prince Charles and a CORGI.
> 
> Brazen Aussie DJs Mel Greig and Michael Christian caused a right royal fury after fooling the woman into divulging Kate&rsquo;s treatment and intimate medical details.
> 
> They were stunned when they called King Edward VII Hospital and were instantly connected to the Duchess&rsquo;s private nurse, who is looking after Kate as she battles chronic morning sickness.
> 
> The nurse gave the presenters a run-down on Kate&rsquo;s vital signs.
> 
> The hospital today verified that the call from Greig and Christian, who appear on Australia&rsquo;s 2Day FM, was genuine.
> 
> It said it would now be reviewing telephone procedures and criticised the outlandish stunt as &ldquo;a foolish prank call that we all deplore&rdquo;.
> 
> A hospital spokesman said: &ldquo;King Edward VII&rsquo;s Hospital Sister Agnes can confirm that an Australian radio station made a hoax call to the hospital in the early hours of Tuesday morning.
> 
> &ldquo;This call was transferred through to a ward and a short conversation was held with one of the nursing staff. King Edward VII&rsquo;s Hospital deeply regrets this incident.&rdquo;
> 
> John Lofthouse, chief executive of the hospital, added: &ldquo;This was a foolish prank call that we all deplore.
> 
> &ldquo;We take patient confidentiality extremely seriously and we are now reviewing our telephone protocols.&rdquo;
> 
> The call came after Prince William left his wife's beside last night after a six-hour vigil.
> 
> Kate was said to be feeling better but will continue to receive treatment for the next few days.


----------



## LAltiero85

I'm so happy to hear this!  I love them!  I just hope she's feeling better soon!  But I'm sure she's got some of the world's best doctors on her team.  Here's to a happy, healthy baby and mom!


----------



## No Cute

frenchpearls said:


> Thanks for the information! I'm sorry you had to go through it with your pregnancies



Aww, thank you.  Sorry to hijack the thread for a moment, but the Princesses's case of Hyperemesis has brought attention to a much neglected disease that takes the lives of mothers and babies unnecessarily.  Education saves lives.  Ignorance causes loss and more suffering, so I am TOTALLY on my soapbox this week.  I am incredibly sad Her Highness has to face HG, as I am when any new mom is ill...such misery, I can't even explain...but the public awareness as a result of the Princesses's struggles will save lives.

Praying for her and her baby.


----------



## exotikittenx

The prank callers really should be ashamed.  Leave her to her privacy.  I hope it doesn't get any hospital staff in trouble.


----------



## labelwhore04

Slavisa said:


> What if it were twins, via Caesarian? How would they determine which to pull out first hahaha!



I'm curious to know what actual protocol for this would be


----------



## frenchpearls

Those Australian radio DJs are absolute nobodies here. I hadn't heard of them until this tasteless stunt. I'm hoping they're fired - but their radio station has a habit of not firing hosts when they really should.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Nm


----------



## Slavisa

frenchpearls said:


> Those Australian radio DJs are absolute nobodies here. I hadn't heard of them until this tasteless stunt. I'm hoping they're fired - but their radio station has a habit of not firing hosts when they really should.



Agree, I had never heard of them either. They wont be fired as it was great publicity for the station. 

How ridiculous of them. Cant she have any privacy?


----------



## candy2100

Bvlgari_Babe said:
			
		

> There haven't been any twins born into the British royal family that I can recall. Certainly not twins that were anywhere near the possibility of actually rising to the throne.



I think I read that this is the situation in Denmark- Mary had twins and the older twin (by 20 some minutes) is in line for the throne ahead of his twin sister.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

candy2100 said:


> I think I read that this is the situation in Denmark- Mary had twins and the older twin (by 20 some minutes) is in line for the throne ahead of his twin sister.



Yes, that's correct. The current line of sucession is:

The Crown Prince Frederik
Prince Christian (first child/son)
Princess Isabella  (second child/daughter)
Prince Vincent (third child/first born twin/son)
Princess Josephine (fourth child/second born twin/daughter)

If it were still the male preference succession, then it would have been:

The Crown Prince Frederik
Prince Christian (first child/son)
Prince Vincent (third child/first born twin/son)
Princess Isabella  (second child/daughter)
Princess Josephine (fourth child/second born twin/daughter)



Slavisa said:


> Agree, I had never heard of them either. They wont be fired as it was great publicity for the station.
> 
> How ridiculous of them. Cant she have any privacy?



The prank wasn't that great, however I can also believe that they never would have seriously considered the possibility that they would be put through. After listening to the recording, the accent of the "Queen" is SO bad and to have "Charlie" talking in the background and Corgi's barking....  Whoever gave them actual information, thinking the Queen herself was calling personally, clearly wasn't thinking. She refers to Kate as her grand-daughter and then says "When's the best time to visit because... you know I'm the Queen so I need a lift."  I doubt they thought they'd get past the first receptionist.


----------



## Avril

The Duchess was released from hospital this morning (just about 45 mins ago). She looked great! She told reporters that she felt "much better, thanks".


----------



## No Cute

Avril said:


> The Duchess was released from hospital this morning (just about 45 mins ago). She looked great! She told reporters that she felt "much better, thanks".



So very relieved to have read this.  I was growing quite concerned by the length of her stay.


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hess-leaves-hospital-Prince-William-side.html






Royal couple: Kate, 30, emerged from the private hospital looking relaxed, carrying a bouquet of yellow flowers and giving a 
brief smile to the waiting press before being driven away with her husband Prince William


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

No Cute said:


> Hyperemesis is definitely scary.  It's good she's getting early treatment, well, I hope it's early treatment.  The sooner the better with HG.  This is an article by one of my HG sisters: http://www.todaysparent.com/morning-sickness  The best resource for Moms is the Hyperemesis Education and Research Foundation and its discussion forum.  www.helpher.org The HER forums saved my 3rd HGlet, literally.  The education I got there is why baby and I got through the pregnancy, which left me on medication for weeks postpartum, and I continued to puke and gag daily for 6 months and struggled with nausea for a year.  My oldest child, the symptoms ended as soon as he was born.
> 
> Anyway, forgive my sidetrack.
> 
> My best to the royal couple!  Congratulations!



Wow, had no idea this was a condition I went thru this sickness my entire pregnancy. It was awful.


----------



## purseproblm

The face fullness makes her look like she did when she and William were first dating. 
It's very cute to see him doting on her.


----------



## Coco Belle

She looks exhausted. Poor woman.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I couldn't imagine having to leave the hospital all dressed up and ready for the press.  Heck, I'd prob leave in pajamas looking like hell.  I just feel for her, having to go through a tough pregnancy and all the media.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

emcosmo1639 said:


> I couldn't imagine having to leave the hospital all dressed up and ready for the press.  Heck, I'd prob leave in pajamas looking like hell.  I just feel for her, having to go through a tough pregnancy and all the media.




Yes!


----------



## No Cute

I cannot imagine doing HG in public.  She looks pale, fluid bloated (to me), and is holding the hand rail to steady herself. Were her legs always so thin?  She doesn't look well, which makes sense as she has HG.  At least she's hydrated for now, and hopefully aggressive treatment keeps her out of the hospital.  Poor her.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks beautiful! A bit tired but absolutely glowing. I hope that the two of them now have some privacy to be excited and happy about the baby. I'm not sure how excited one can be when the mother is feeling so awful and has to be admitted to the hospital to ensure that she gets enough nourishment and fluids to live..


----------



## ByeKitty

Um, I think she looks great in the above pictures. Not "ill" at all, maybe a little tired, but who wouldn't be after days of bad morning sickness?


----------



## No Cute

Really?  I know she's beautiful, no question, but I see a lot in this picture that shows she's still very ill with Hyperemesis Gravidarum.  I cannot imagine leaving the hospital after hydration with a full cadre of photographers.  Ugh.


----------



## labelwhore04

ByeKitty said:


> Um, I think she looks great in the above pictures. Not "ill" at all, maybe a little tired, but who wouldn't be after days of bad morning sickness?



Ya honestly she looks great. I would never have even guessed that she was violently ill just by looking at those pics.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I wish her all the best. Whatever you may think of her (and I  them) she is now a mommy-to-be and she also has to keep a public face on at pretty much all times. And inside she must be worried about the things all new moms-to-be worry about, on top of everything else and a huge health scare to boot. Bless her heart, she didnt have any extra body weight to spare when she got pregnant, this may not be easy for them. 

I am glad she has a supportive husband and hope she will be OK. 

I have fond memories of the all night wedding party here on PF and feel she is part of our PF "family"... kinda


----------



## frenchpearls

There is no chance I will ever look that put-together leaving a hospital!

You can tell she is ill though IMO. Poor thing. I can't imagine being in her position with a pregnancy so much in the public eye. Not to mention the health condition to worry about and general first pregnancy worries.


----------



## Nat

CobaltBlu said:


> I wish her all the best. Whatever you may think of her (and I  them) she is now a mommy-to-be and she also has to keep a public face on at pretty much all times. And inside she must be worried about the things all new moms-to-be worry about, on top of everything else and a huge health scare to boot. Bless her heart, she didnt have any extra body weight to spare when she got pregnant, this may not be easy for them.
> 
> I am glad she has a supportive husband and hope she will be OK.
> 
> I have fond memories of the all night wedding party here on PF and feel she is part of our PF "family"... kinda



I feel the same, CB!


----------



## angelnyc89

CobaltBlu said:


> I wish her all the best. Whatever you may think of her (and I  them) she is now a mommy-to-be and she also has to keep a public face on at pretty much all times. And inside she must be worried about the things all new moms-to-be worry about, on top of everything else and a huge health scare to boot. Bless her heart, she didnt have any extra body weight to spare when she got pregnant, this may not be easy for them.
> 
> I am glad she has a supportive husband and hope she will be OK.
> 
> I have fond memories of the all night wedding party here on PF and feel she is part of our PF "family"... kinda


----------



## Sassys

Kate hospital receptionist who was duped by Australian DJs' prank phone call dies in suspected suicide

    Receptionist found unconscious this morning just yards from where she works
    Followed hoax call by Australian DJs pretending to be Queen and Charles
    2Day FM presenters Mel Greig and Michael Christian obtained personal information about pregnant Duchess of Cambridge 

A receptionist at the private hospital which treated the Duchess of Cambridge has died in a suspected suicide  two days after being duped by an amateurish hoax from an Australian radio station.

The womans unconscious body was found at an address yards away from King Edward VII Hospital, where she worked, just before 9.30am today.

The emergency services were called and two ambulances were despatched to the central London residence.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...one-dies-suspected-suicide.html#ixzz2ENQsZxAN


----------



## Eva1991

CobaltBlu said:


> I wish her all the best. Whatever you may think of her (and I  them) she is now a mommy-to-be and she also has to keep a public face on at pretty much all times. And inside she must be worried about the things all new moms-to-be worry about, on top of everything else and a huge health scare to boot. Bless her heart, she didnt have any extra body weight to spare when she got pregnant, this may not be easy for them.
> 
> I am glad she has a supportive husband and hope she will be OK.
> 
> I have fond memories of the all night wedding party here on PF and feel she is part of our PF "family"... kinda



Great post, CobaltBlu!

Kate & William are such a great couple! By far my favourite royal couple! They always look happy to be with each other!

I really sympathize for Kate because my mom had hyperemesis gravidarum for the first 5 to 6 months of her pregnancy and she suffered a lot. Staying hydrated is the key, along with eating small, light and healthy meals. Hope she feels better soon!!!


----------



## Avril

Sassys said:
			
		

> Kate hospital receptionist who was duped by Australian DJs' prank phone call dies in suspected suicide
> 
> Receptionist found unconscious this morning just yards from where she works
> Followed hoax call by Australian DJs pretending to be Queen and Charles
> 2Day FM presenters Mel Greig and Michael Christian obtained personal information about pregnant Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> A receptionist at the private hospital which treated the Duchess of Cambridge has died in a suspected suicide &#150; two days after being duped by an amateurish hoax from an Australian radio station.
> 
> The woman&#146;s unconscious body was found at an address yards away from King Edward VII Hospital, where she worked, just before 9.30am today.
> 
> The emergency services were called and two ambulances were despatched to the central London residence.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2244608/Receptionist-Kate-hospital-duped-Australian-DJs-prank-phone-dies-suspected-suicide.html#ixzz2ENQsZxAN



I just heard this, it's absolutely devastating news. That poor woman, it is so tragic.


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Kate hospital receptionist who was duped by Australian DJs' prank phone call dies in suspected suicide
> 
> Receptionist found unconscious this morning just yards from where she works
> Followed hoax call by Australian DJs pretending to be Queen and Charles
> 2Day FM presenters Mel Greig and Michael Christian obtained personal information about pregnant Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> A receptionist at the private hospital which treated the Duchess of Cambridge has died in a suspected suicide  two days after being duped by an amateurish hoax from an Australian radio station.
> 
> The womans unconscious body was found at an address yards away from King Edward VII Hospital, where she worked, just before 9.30am today.
> 
> The emergency services were called and two ambulances were despatched to the central London residence.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...one-dies-suspected-suicide.html#ixzz2ENQsZxAN




WHAT?!?!?! OMG that is awful


----------



## Gremlin

Sassys said:


> Kate hospital receptionist who was duped by Australian DJs' prank phone call dies in suspected suicide
> 
> Receptionist found unconscious this morning just yards from where she works
> Followed hoax call by Australian DJs pretending to be Queen and Charles
> 2Day FM presenters Mel Greig and Michael Christian obtained personal information about pregnant Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> A receptionist at the private hospital which treated the Duchess of Cambridge has died in a suspected suicide  two days after being duped by an amateurish hoax from an Australian radio station.
> 
> The womans unconscious body was found at an address yards away from King Edward VII Hospital, where she worked, just before 9.30am today.
> 
> The emergency services were called and two ambulances were despatched to the central London residence.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...one-dies-suspected-suicide.html#ixzz2ENQsZxAN



Holy crap this is absolutely horrible. The poor woman.


----------



## Nathalya

Omg thats awful! Terrible news. :o


----------



## Coco Belle

Just shocking, shocking news. That poor woman and her poor family, there are just no words.

Spare a thought for the royals who must be feeling this pregnancy has been beset with negativity and suffering. And I'm sure they can't help feeling irrationally guilty. Horrible.


----------



## Sternchen

OMG, I just read about the hospital receptionist!! 

What horrible news. I really hope that her death wasn't connected in any way with the prank call, but it sure does look like it. Those idiots from the radio station have something to REALLY be proud of...


----------



## Ejm1059

I'm not a fan of Will or Kate, but I am def. sending them good wishes as they go through all the craziness of delivering an heir. The UK press are ruthless and it's not easy.

That story is just awful. So sad. Those DJs should've known better, but let's be honest. She obviously had more going on in her life to have that push her over the edge.


----------



## LnA

Avril said:
			
		

> I just heard this, it's absolutely devastating news. That poor woman, it is so tragic.



This is so unbelievably tragic.


----------



## labelwhore04

whaatt?? omg that is so sad. This just shows that you never know what someone is going through and one little thing could push them over the edge.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sassys said:


> Kate hospital receptionist who was duped by Australian DJs' prank phone call dies in suspected suicide
> 
> Receptionist found unconscious this morning just yards from where she works
> Followed hoax call by Australian DJs pretending to be Queen and Charles
> 2Day FM presenters Mel Greig and Michael Christian obtained personal information about pregnant Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> A receptionist at the private hospital which treated the Duchess of Cambridge has died in a suspected suicide  two days after being duped by an amateurish hoax from an Australian radio station.
> 
> The womans unconscious body was found at an address yards away from King Edward VII Hospital, where she worked, just before 9.30am today.
> 
> The emergency services were called and two ambulances were despatched to the central London residence.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...one-dies-suspected-suicide.html#ixzz2ENQsZxAN



 I am sure she was on the edge of being FIRED!  Sad that she felt the need to do this.. BUT 
She should have kept her mouth shut, she gave out PRIVATE/PERSONAL information.. 
Would you be happy if the hospital gave out info about you to any joe-blow?

My guess is no and you'd be suing the hospital!!!


----------



## purseproblm

^ she's not the one that gave out the info. She transferred the call. I assume that means she didn't verify the caller correctly, but she was one of two nurses that could have found trouble due to the situation.


----------



## gelbergirl

I can only imagine the bosses at the hospital came down on her pretty hard.  And coupled with the fact that she most likely had other problems.
Very sad.  

I remember back in the day this was a big thing for radio stations to do when Price Charles and Princess Diana were on overseas visits, they would call the hotels and try to get thru the operators, security, handlers.


----------



## Nat

That poor woman. She was just the victim of a prank. She only transferred the call in good faith, which resulted in the whole world finding out. She must have felt so ashamed.

What if the Queen had been calling? If I was the one who received the call, I don't think I would have asked the Queen to prove her identity.


----------



## purseproblm

Nat said:


> That poor woman. She was just the victim of a prank. She only transferred the call in good faith, which resulted in the whole world finding out. She must have felt so ashamed.
> 
> *What if the Queen had been calling? If I was the one who received the call, I don't think I would have asked the Queen to prove her identity.*




I feel awful about that part. How do you ask the Queen or the Prince of Wales, for that matter,  to further identify themselves? To ask would be he pinnacle of rudeness. I get irritated when my bank asks me for more proof of identity.
I feel bad for the two children she leaves behind.


----------



## No Cute

Deepest sympathies and prayers to the nurses family.

And prayers to the royal couple who must feel awful about this.  I'd hoped they could keep this from the Princess, but of course could not, as this sort of this is hard on a healthy not pregnant patient let alone pregnant and ill.  Stress is bad for all pregnant women, but it can really exacerbate symptoms of HG.  

Such sorrow when all parents should be blessed with such joy.


----------



## Eva1991

Oh my God! That's so sad... That poor woman... 

But Nat is right. What if it really was the Queen calling? How could anyone tell her to prove her ID without being considered rude? That poor receptionist had no choice but to accept what she heard on the phone... She had no way to check if it was really the Queen speaking.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## Echoes

You transfer the call to someone in security services to verify identity.

I doubt a head of any country, even a figurehead would make their own phone calls.  They have people for that.  People who verify identity through established security procedures.


----------



## Bag Fetish

You would politely say i'm sorry but I am not a liberty to give out personal information and you will have to contact the next of kin to get any updates.


 And really, why would the queen be calling?   Im sure she has prince williams cell number or would have the room phone number to call direct. 





Nat said:


> That poor woman. She was just the victim of a prank. She only transferred the call in good faith, which resulted in the whole world finding out. She must have felt so ashamed.
> 
> What if the Queen had been calling? If I was the one who received the call, I don't think I would have asked the Queen to prove her identity.


----------



## Echoes

Apparently the two irresponsible prats have gone into hiding.

Any Brits here know if they can face charges?  I'm always seeing stories about people being arrested for harassment over the web, but I'm not sure if any of that could apply to an Aussie.


----------



## kirsten

Echoes said:


> You transfer the call to someone in security services to verify identity.
> 
> *I doubt a head of any country, even a figurehead would make their own phone calls.  They have people for that.  People who verify identity through established security procedures.*



Yup, and with cellphones now days I am sure they use those to call each other. I doubt the hospital would take away or permit the use of cells to the royals.


----------



## Loony

She didn't disclose any information, simply answered the call and transferred it to someone else.

The hospital insists she hadn't been disciplined or suspended. 

It seems the prank call exposed a flaw in hospital's procedure when it comes to how patient information is handled and this is something that should be addressed. While the consequences are truly tragic, the fact that the hoax exposed as failing as serious as this is a good thing and if anyone is to blame then it should be the hospital for not having a clear protocol for how staff should deal with such situations.


----------



## Eva1991

In my humble opinion, the nurse had no choice but to transfer the call. The Queen calling on her own may sound far-fetched to us, but if you were in the nurse's shoes I doubt you'd be asking for details. She was just an employee earning her salary to provide to her family. Cannot even imagine how her husband and kids must feel right now...

Those radio DJs that set up the prank must quit. Actions have consequences and when someone does something he/she knows it will become headline news worldwide, he/she must think twice before acting.


----------



## Nat

Right. It obviously didn't cross her mind to ask the caller for proof of identity and I'm not sure it would have crossed mine.The call probably surprised her, then transferred it without any hesitation and I can't blame her. We're only human.


----------



## Nathalya

Eva1991 said:


> In my humble opinion, the nurse had no choice but to transfer the call. The Queen calling on her own may sound far-fetched to us, but if you were in the nurse's shoes I doubt you'd be asking for details. She was just an employee earning her salary to provide to her family. Cannot even imagine how her husband and kids must feel right now...
> 
> Those radio DJs that set up the prank must quit. Actions have consequences and when someone does something he/she knows it will become headline news worldwide, he/she must think twice before acting.



Agree with the whole post. Personally I dont think it's thAt weird if the Queen would really call the hospital. It was about a quick update about the health of her daughter in law and future granddaughter/grandson, something I dont think she would let her people call for.


----------



## No Cute

Is there an update on anywhere on how the Princess is feeling today?  I hope not, tbh, but I am concerned how all of this would impact her health, which was fragile already due to illness.


----------



## CeeJay

No Cute said:
			
		

> Is there an update on anywhere on how the Princess is feeling today?  I hope not, tbh, but I am concerned how all of this would impact her health, which was fragile already due to illness.



She's a Duchess, not a Princess ...


----------



## Coco Belle

CeeJay said:


> She's a Duchess, not a Princess ...




She is actually a princess. Officially she is Her Royal Highness Princess William. 

Her Duchess title is secondary to that. She has other titles too - Countess of Strathearn and Baroness Carrickfergus.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sternchen said:


> OMG, I just read about the hospital receptionist!!
> 
> What horrible news. I really hope that her death wasn't connected in any way with the prank call, but it sure does look like it. Those idiots from the radio station have something to REALLY be proud of...



It's absolutely terrible news but it's not the DJ's fault. They were making a prank call that they never would have been put through and actually get any information. The call is so amazingly bad that I'm surprised anyone could have actually believed the the incredibly bad accent and the silly conversation. 

It's incredibly sad, however it's not the DJ's fault.


----------



## Sternchen

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> It's absolutely terrible news but it's not the DJ's fault. They were making a prank call that they never would have been put through and actually get any information. The call is so amazingly bad that I'm surprised anyone could have actually believed the the incredibly bad accent and the silly conversation.
> 
> It's incredibly sad, however it's not the DJ's fault.



No, it's not his fault - but honestly, it wasn't a funny prank to begin with. They messed with someone's job and that's just plain not cool.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sternchen said:


> No, it's not his fault - but honestly, it wasn't a funny prank to begin with. They messed with someone's job and that's just plain not cool.



I don't think it was funny either. And, having listened to the recording, the accent was so bad, the call wasn't even particularly well "scripted", she called Kate her grand daughter!


----------



## Coco Belle

I have a problem with pranks like this though. 

It's not like going to a comedy club where you KNOW the comedian might pick on you and embarrass you for entertainment... or signing up for a reality show, where you sign releases etc. 

For these DJs/the radio station to be allowed to humiliate someone publically, without their consent, and then profit from it (in the form of advertising revenue etc.) again without the consent of the victim/s, is wrong imo.

This is the kind of thing that happens when you pick someone out to embarrass without allowing them any choice in the matter. You have no idea what that person is going through and what effect the prank is going to have. Whether this lady was already on the brink of suicide or not, who knows. But it seems unlikely that the prank didn't have at least a straw-that-broke-the-camel's-back effect.

It's gross and it's wrong. In this day and age when news travels around the world in a heartbeat, it's also dangerous imo


----------



## Bag Fetish

Sternchen said:
			
		

> No, it's not his fault - but honestly, it wasn't a funny prank to begin with. They messed with someone's job and that's just plain not cool.



No she messed with own job by putting the call thru.. 

It should have been directed like someone else said to security..


----------



## No Cute

CeeJay said:


> She's a Duchess, not a Princess ...



She's both.  And a few other titles, as CocoBelle says.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't think anyone is to blame. As immature and dumb as the prank was, the DJ's didn't mean for anything like this to happen. It doesn't make them bad people. It's just a really unfortunate situation.


----------



## emcosmo1639

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think anyone is to blame. As immature and dumb as the prank was, the DJ's didn't mean for anything like this to happen. It doesn't make them bad people. It's just a really unfortunate situation.



this


----------



## alya

This whole situation makes me sick! Those paparazzi, DJs have no :censor: respect for people's life. I mean the girl is pregnant and her pregnancy is not going well as it is, they had to announce pregnancy early because of that. Now this woman is dead and of course Kate feels guilty(at least I would). This is just horrible. There should be some boundaries. When I was pregnant my grandmother died and my parents and my husband decided not to tell me(she lived overseas) not to upset me, because I had very hard first trimester. I mean Kate is a Princess but she is a human being after all. Press needs to step back. It's like Diana was not enough!


----------



## exotikittenx

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> No she messed with own job by putting the call thru..
> 
> It should have been directed like someone else said to security..



We have all made mistakes.  Hers was unintentional.  The DJs are the ones who should be ashamed of their actions.
In all the excitement, she may have just let her nerves affect her thinking clearly.  
God, what a tragedy all of this is.


----------



## kirsten

exotikittenx said:


> We have all made mistakes.  *Hers was unintentional. * The DJs are the ones who should be ashamed of their actions.
> In all the excitement, she may have just let her nerves affect her thinking clearly.
> God, what a tragedy all of this is.



Uhh last I checked suicide is intentional?

She must have been battling some other issues and the prank set her over the edge.


----------



## kirsten

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think anyone is to blame. As immature and dumb as the prank was, the DJ's didn't mean for anything like this to happen. It doesn't make them bad people. It's just a really unfortunate situation.



I agree. A lot of radio DJ's will prank call people. Does anyone listen to Big Boy in the morning on 105.9 (Los Angeles)? He always does prank calls and they are often times hilarious.


----------



## Eva1991

In my opinion, though they DJs couldn't possibly know what was going to happen to that poor nurse, they must have thought twice before prank calling because in situations like that there's always the possibility of someone losing their job.


----------



## exotikittenx

kirsten said:
			
		

> Uhh last I checked suicide is intentional?
> 
> She must have been battling some other issues and the prank set her over the edge.



I was not referring to suicide.  I meant the mistake at her job about transferring the call.  Nowhere once did I mention suicide anywhere and the post I quoted was referring to the call as well.  So thanks for your explanation, but looks like you jumped to conclusions, and yes, I know what suicide is.


----------



## cool girl

emcosmo1639 said:


> I couldn't imagine having to leave the hospital all dressed up and ready for the press.  Heck, I'd prob leave in pajamas looking like hell.  I just feel for her, having to go through a tough pregnancy and all the media.



This!  But she does look wonderful - even though she must still be very sick.  On a superficial level her leaving outfit +the weight gain means that IMO this is the best she has looked in years.  This is Kate from years ago.  

The nurse's death is very sad and tragic...i feel sorry for her family and so close to Christmas.  

One poster pointed out that the Cambridge's must be feeling that their pregnancy is being plagued with problem after problem...i agree with this opinion.

Just hope that nothing more happens.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think anyone is to blame. As immature and dumb as the prank was, the DJ's didn't mean for anything like this to happen. It doesn't make them bad people. It's just a really unfortunate situation.



Absolutely this! The DJ's are currently seeing counselors as well and have been suspended. It's a tragedy, however it's not entirely their fault. The idea would have been discussed as a team before it went on the air and in all fairness, the call was so ridiculous, they never would have thought they'd get further than the first person who answered. While it was a prank, it wasn't a particularly well thought out prank. The callers sound Australian, there are "corgis" barking in the background and the "Queen" refers to Kate as her Grand-Daughter. The DJ's came out and said they never thought they'd actually get through, it was a silly prank. 

It's a terrible tragedy and one that will haunt the two DJ's forever I'm sure. I also feel sympathetic toward them because what they did, while a silly prank, was in no way "dangerous", it however has ended with a women taking her life.


----------



## Bag Fetish

kirsten said:


> Uhh last I checked suicide is intentional?
> 
> She must have been battling some other issues and the prank set her over the edge.


THAT^^^^^

I dont think alone the prank made her commit suicide... We just didnt hear about other issues because until this prank she was a "nobody"

And since she was the one that transferred the call, whats the big deal ?   He butt isnt in trouble its the nurse with the big mouth.

So laying her suicide on anyone but her is BS!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Bag Fetish said:


> THAT^^^^^
> 
> I dont think alone the prank made her commit suicide... We just didnt hear about other issues because until this prank she was a "nobody"
> 
> And since she was the one that transferred the call, whats the big deal ?   He butt isnt in trouble its the nurse with the big mouth.
> 
> So laying her suicide on anyone but her is BS!



I agree! It's a terrible set of circumstances, however I'd say there is a more to this story and I would question if she was entirely stable prior to this event occurring.


----------



## solange

Echoes said:


> You transfer the call to someone in security services to verify identity.
> 
> I doubt a head of any country, even a figurehead would make their own phone calls.  They have people for that.  People who verify identity through established security procedures.



When I used to volunteer at a hospital, there was no security number given for that.  I was on my own to decide.  The most secure thing to do was transfer the call so a stationed nurse could deny it.


----------



## solange

Echoes said:


> Apparently the two irresponsible prats have gone into hiding.
> 
> Any Brits here know if they can face charges?  I'm always seeing stories about people being arrested for harassment over the web, but I'm not sure if any of that could apply to an Aussie.



I hope they can face charges.  First, that they were trying to exploit the Duchess's suffering:  She wasn't in the hospital because everything was all right; she was there because her condition could kill her.  Then, after the reminder of media exploitation (which killed William's mother), their actions led to this lady's death.  What they did isn't a game.  They really hurt someone and should be held responsible.  And, the lady who died isn't a celebrity, so there is no argument that that is the price of fame.  It was just wrong.


----------



## solange

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Absolutely this! The DJ's are currently seeing counselors as well and have been suspended. It's a tragedy, however it's not entirely their fault. The idea would have been discussed as a team before it went on the air and in all fairness, the call was so ridiculous, they never would have thought they'd get further than the first person who answered. While it was a prank, it wasn't a particularly well thought out prank. The callers sound Australian, there are "corgis" barking in the background and the "Queen" refers to Kate as her Grand-Daughter. The DJ's came out and said they never thought they'd actually get through, it was a silly prank.
> 
> It's a terrible tragedy and one that will haunt the two DJ's forever I'm sure. I also feel sympathetic toward them because what they did, while a silly prank, was in no way "dangerous", it however has ended with a women taking her life.



Re: discussing the prank beforehand, not necessarily.  Many DJs do whatever strikes them and are willing to get reprimanded if they have to after their show.


----------



## solange

Bag Fetish said:


> THAT^^^^^
> 
> I dont think alone the prank made her commit suicide... We just didnt hear about other issues because until this prank she was a "nobody"
> 
> And since she was the one that transferred the call, whats the big deal ?   He butt isnt in trouble its the nurse with the big mouth.
> 
> So laying her suicide on anyone but her is BS!



Never underestimate the effect on a pissed supervisor, not to mention any shame or guilt for playing into a prank that dealt with a sensitive issue and was internationally broadcasted.  Imagine if the whole world knew and was harshly weighing in on one of your big mistakes.


----------



## Bag Fetish

solange said:


> When I used to volunteer at a hospital, there was no security number given for that.  I was on my own to decide.  The most secure thing to do was transfer the call so a stationed nurse could deny it.


  So they she has nothing to worry about! she passed the call on over and done with.  The hospital stood behind her.

 Its the second nurse that gave out the info that messed up. 



solange said:


> Never underestimate the effect on a pissed supervisor, not to mention any shame or guilt for playing into a prank that dealt with a sensitive issue and was internationally broadcasted.  Imagine if the whole world knew and was harshly weighing in on one of your big mistakes.


Im am sure we will find out later, or not if the family decides to reveal there were other factors.  I will not for one second believe this "soley" made her commit suicide.   If she passed the call on, what did she do wrong ?   Above you said "When I used to volunteer at a hospital, there was no security number given for that.  I was on my own to decide.  The most secure thing to do was transfer the call so a stationed nurse could deny it."   so therefore she did what you would have done.. she did nothing wrong.. it was the floor nurse to deny the call. 

Its now just easy for her suicide to be pinned on a this prank.. Yes its awful what she did... as is anyone that feels that the suicide is the best way out.  
and maybe this pushed her over the edge but my guess (and i'm sure we will never know) her toes were close to the edge to start.


----------



## Echoes

kirsten said:


> I agree. A lot of radio DJ's will prank call people. Does anyone listen to Big Boy in the morning on 105.9 (Los Angeles)? He always does prank calls and they are often times hilarious.



These types of idiots are the main reason I stopped listening to radio so many years ago.  I simply have no use for such irresponsible stupidity.



Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Absolutely this! The DJ's are currently seeing counselors as well and have been suspended. It's a tragedy, however it's not entirely their fault.
> 
> I also feel sympathetic toward them because what they did, while a silly prank, was in no way "dangerous", it however has ended with a women taking her life.



I have no sympathy for them.  I hope they pay, and pay dearly -- to a level that makes any other radio idiots worldwide rethink any such goofball ideas.  If the radio station has a history of this as others have indicated, pull the license and take the station off the air permanently.  That will help make station managers and owners aware of possible consequences of letting their staffs run amok.



solange said:


> When I used to volunteer at a hospital, there was no security number given for that.  I was on my own to decide.  The most secure thing to do was transfer the call so a stationed nurse could deny it.



When someone this high profile is around, there is security.  I can't believe that the Met or Scotland Yard didn't have someone there, if not MI-5.


----------



## tangowithme

Bag Fetish said:


> No she messed with own job by putting the call thru..
> 
> It should have been directed like someone else said to security..



You are empathy personified, aren't you? I do hope that some day you will be confronted with a similar situation, when you have to make a split-second decision - and fail. 

We're looking at it from the wrong angle to begin with, which is the nurse's response.

What we need to look at is _why_ would it in any way be considered funny or even acceptable for two juvenile a**holish DJ's to play a prank in a situation when someone is puking her guts out, for the fun and giggles of it? I fail to see the humor in it. It is at best immature, but in reality cruel. 

They need to be fired.


----------



## Echoes

tangowithme said:


> They need to be fired.



And sued.  As well as the station.


----------



## Sternchen

tangowithme said:


> you are empathy personified, aren't you? I do hope that some day you will be confronted with a similar situation, when you have to make a split-second decision - and fail.
> 
> We're looking at it from the wrong angle to begin with, which is the nurse's response.
> 
> What we need to look at is _why_ would it in any way be considered funny or even acceptable for two juvenile a**holish dj's to play a prank in a situation when someone is puking her guts out, for the fun and giggles of it? I fail to see the humor in it. It is at best immature, but in reality cruel.
> 
> They need to be fired.



+1!


----------



## Bag Fetish

tangowithme said:


> You are empathy personified, aren't you? I do hope that some day you will be confronted with a similar situation, when you have to make a split-second decision - and fail.
> 
> We're looking at it from the wrong angle to begin with, which is the nurse's response.
> 
> What we need to look at is _why_ would it in any way be considered funny or even acceptable for two juvenile a**holish DJ's to play a prank in a situation when someone is puking her guts out, for the fun and giggles of it? I fail to see the humor in it. It is at best immature, but in reality cruel.
> 
> They need to be fired.


Where did I say it was funny? 
and franky I have had a FAMILY hang themselves...  so I have been there!! 
and this nurse that commited suicide ... forwarded the call to another nurse!! So did she fail? did she spill the beans ? > NO!
HELLO!!!  all she did was answer a phone and patch the call thru to the floor nurse... 

the second nurse should be ashamed giving out personal info.

Second, yes the dj's should be pulling a prank as such on royals to start with ..but in all honestly REALLY, I agree with another that said there should be security there.. they are royals.... they go no where without body guards and people to do stuff for them.   does that let the dj's off the hook no.
yes there should be something done... 

as for the the #1 nurse answering the phone.. AGAIN SHE PATCHED THE CALL THRU!  what is there to be ashamed of?  nothing!
do we know if she was given instruction on what do to do no.. 
this is not reason to kill yourself there is another issue behind all this that we will never know about.


----------



## Nat

The media banged on this for what, 2 or 3 days? Who wants to be humiliated publicly all over the world?

Who knows how she may have been treated by the hospital and fellow staff after this happened? Who knows what she was going through and how devastated she felt? The humiliation and the pressure she felt could have been too much to bear.

The media even went to her family home in India. Don't forget: in some cultures great shame is attached to certain actions. Not saying that's the case here, but it may have played a part.


----------



## Bag Fetish

so since we all have thoughts and opinion on this womens death and where blame should be, whether she failed or didnt fail at her job.. 
The dj's and what they did wrong .. one the radio station for even allowing it..
they should have a consequence.. but is that more sever now because someone took their life... ??
I mean if nurse #1 went home had dinner and returned to work the next day like nothing happened would she be getting this much attention ?   I think not! 


what about nurse #2 that spilled there beans! 
imo FIRED! ASAP!

its private information that she gave out!  it is that simple!   

for example, many yrs ago my mother was in the hospital,   i called to find out how she was /what was going on.. 
floor nurse couldnt verify who I was as she had never heard my voice, there was no one there visiting my mother at the time and the nurse told me " I am so sorry there are no family members here that can give you an update, you will have to call back, and speak with a family member for an update"

my mother is  just joe blow when you compare this to the royals... 
if that nurse had just given out info about my mother to anyone she could not verify she would be at risk/if not be out a job.   that is "BREECH OF PERSONAL INFORMATION"  grounds for termination.

so I dont get where nurse #1 did wrong, she patch a call through to a floor nurse.  Like another member said here already, she is a volunteer and would leave that choice to the floor nurse to turn away.


----------



## exotikittenx

Wow, it was an honest mistake. I don't think it merits being fired when you have your nerves going and think the QUEEN is calling! Maybe some reprimanding, but not lose her job given the highly unusual circumstances.No one is higher up than the Queen. And I don't think it merits the nurses being fired when you have these two thoughtless pranksters with no consideration or respect. Sure, it was a joke, but did it ever cross their minds that they may hurt people's jobs and risk a person's reputation? And what were they planning on doing with Kate's private information? Not an innocent prank....


----------



## No Cute

solange said:


> I hope they can face charges.  First, that they were trying to exploit the Duchess's suffering:  *She wasn't in the hospital because everything was all right; she was there because her condition could kill her.* *Then, after the reminder of media exploitation (which killed William's mother), their actions led to this lady's death. * What they did isn't a game.  They really hurt someone and should be held responsible.  And, the lady who died isn't a celebrity, so there is no argument that that is the price of fame.  It was just wrong.



This.  When does it end?  When does the media (all of it) show some respect for people, famous or not.  I understand radio and shock jocks, but they clearly knew some would get a huge laugh out of this.  It's a cultural shortcoming that we get a huge kick out of someone else's suffering. She's sick and trying to live. That people enjoy her suffering?  There's the issue, imo.  

A prank is a prank, sure, but this is not even funny.  I mean, seriously, she vomited 17 times yesterday instead of 39? Is there blood in her vomit?  Is there reduced kidney function? Is she having neurological complications? Not funny. 



tangowithme said:


> You are empathy personified, aren't you? I do hope that some day you will be confronted with a similar situation, when you have to make a split-second decision - and fail.
> 
> We're looking at it from the wrong angle to begin with, which is the nurse's response.
> 
> *What we need to look at is why would it in any way be considered funny or even acceptable for two juvenile a**holish DJ's to play a prank in a situation when someone is puking her guts out, for the fun and giggles of it? I fail to see the humor in it. It is at best immature, but in reality cruel. *
> 
> They need to be fired.



Yup. 

But while you and I and some others realize this disease could kill her and her child, many around the world still view her as a "princess" wanting special treatment for morning sickness.  Folks still don't understand she doesn't have morning sickness.  She has a deadly disease that left untreated, the outcomes are very bad.  Women die, though not often in the Western world since IVs were invented.  More worrisome in 2012 is the death rate of the babies.  



Nat said:


> *The media banged on this for what, 2 or 3 days? Who wants to be humiliated publicly all over the world?*
> 
> Who knows how she may have been treated by the hospital and fellow staff after this happened? Who knows what she was going through and how devastated she felt? The humiliation and the pressure she felt could have been too much to bear.
> 
> The media even went to her family home in India. Don't forget: in some cultures great shame is attached to certain actions. Not saying that's the case here, but it may have played a part.



Again, the voyeuristic tendency is creepy.


----------



## solange

Nat said:


> The media banged on this for what, 2 or 3 days? Who wants to be humiliated publicly all over the world?
> 
> Who knows how she may have been treated by the hospital and fellow staff after this happened? Who knows what she was going through and how devastated she felt? The humiliation and the pressure she felt could have been too much to bear.
> 
> The media even went to her family home in India. Don't forget: in some cultures great shame is attached to certain actions. Not saying that's the case here, but it may have played a part.



This.

Also, I've heard two different things about where her body was found.  One, at home.  Two, outside, near the hospital.  That sounds like something other than suicide.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Nat said:


> The media banged on this for what, 2 or 3 days?* Who wants to be humiliated publicly all over the world?*
> 
> Who knows how she may have been treated by the hospital and fellow staff after this happened? Who knows what she was going through and how devastated she felt? *The humiliation and the pressure she felt could have been too much to bear.*
> 
> The media even went to her family home in India. *Don't forget: in some cultures great shame is attached to certain actions.* Not saying that's the case here, but it may have played a part.



 x a million.   this is the point.  to some it may seem like she made a mistake, no big deal.  clearly to her it wasn't that simple.


----------



## Eva1991

exotikittenx said:


> Wow, it was an honest mistake. I don't think it merits being fired when you have your nerves going and think the QUEEN is calling! Maybe some reprimanding, but not lose her job given the highly unusual circumstances.No one is higher up than the Queen. And I don't think it merits the nurses being fired when you have these two thoughtless pranksters with no consideration or respect. Sure, it was a joke, but did it ever cross their minds that they may hurt people's jobs and risk a person's reputation? And what were they planning on doing with Kate's private information? Not an innocent prank....



This!!!

How can anyone suggest that someone should lose their job beacause of an unfortunate mistake!

The floor nurse, I'm sure, knew all about "personal information protocols" etc but when the QUEEN herself calls you - or at least someone who suggests she's the Queen - and you have no way to verify whether it's really the Queen calling, then I doubt you'd say "Excuse me, your highness, but I need you to prove me you're really the Queen"!

I actually sympathize for the nurse. Not only was she responsible of treating Kate who's expecting the future heir to the British throne (which I'm sure must be quite stressful) and a lot of other patients, she receives a call from someone who says she's the QUEEN herself! Cannot imagine how stressed she must have been during that call!!!

We may accuse her all we want for breeching protocols of confidentiality and all that BUT let's stop for a moment and think what would WE do if we were in her shoes? Would we REALLY ask the Queen for ID???????


----------



## exotikittenx

She also may have assumed that since the call came through, then it was legit.  Likewise, the dispatcher thought transferring it to them handle the verification.  Either way, lesson learned, and I see it all as an unfortunate, unintentional mistake the way the call was handled.  The DJs, however, carry more weight in the responsibility for their actions.


----------



## Coco Belle

solange said:


> This.
> 
> Also, I've heard two different things about where her body was found.  One, at home.  Two, outside, near the hospital.  That sounds like something other than suicide.



Her actual home was in Bristol, but she worked in London and lived at the nurses' residence right near the hospital while she was on shift. 

So I assume she was found either inside the nurses' residence (which was her "home" in one sense) or in the grounds of the residence (which is "outside, near the hospital"), if that makes sense.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

solange said:


> Re: discussing the prank beforehand, not necessarily.  Many DJs do whatever strikes them and are willing to get reprimanded if they have to after their show.



Here in Australia, those things need to be planned beforehand. Comments obviously can just slip out but any pranks or organised things like that must be planned beforehand.



Echoes said:


> I have no sympathy for them.  I hope they pay, and pay dearly -- to a level that makes any other radio idiots worldwide rethink any such goofball ideas.  If the radio station has a history of this as others have indicated, pull the license and take the station off the air permanently.  That will help make station managers and owners aware of possible consequences of letting their staffs run amok.



I'm not saying what they did was right, clearly it was a prank. However I do feel sorry for them. I can only imagine what they're going through now, all over a silly prank that they never would have even thought would get further than the first caller. I don't even think (having heard the recording) that the prank call was particularly that well thought out or planned.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Those DJ's were calling and asking about someone's medical condition. That's supposed to be confidential information. They infringed on the Kate's privacy. So yeah, they crossed the line imo whether they thought the prank would be successful or not doesn't matter because once the call went through they could of hung up the phone but they kept it going. That nurse was just trying to do her job and got duped in the process. I don't think the DJ's meant for something like this to happen but their actions should have consequences.  The media can be out of control at times.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Has everyone commenting actually heard the call?  I'm sorry, but when I heard it (long before this tragedy happened) I was laughing---they had people pretend barking in the background for crying out loud!  Now I do not blame anyone for passing someone along (heck, I'd be scared and probably wouldn't have time to think straight and realize the queen, herself, would NEVER call) but I also do not think it's fair to blame the radio station for this prank on its own.

That being said, I did read an article saying this station has been criticized before for pranks etc.  One was where they would offer prizes to homeless people and then allow listeners to take them away at will (of course I am paraphrasing and may have it a little off).  Ultimately, I started out defending the station and looking at it as a harmless prank that turned into a tragedy (was it a poorly chosen target and should they have known better, yes...should we be yielding pitch forks, no)...but once I learned more I changed my thinking.  If this is a trend or their way of doing things then, yes, more blame needs to be put on the station, specifically management for allowing, or encouraging, such behavior.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cherrasaki said:


> *Those DJ's were calling and asking about someone's medical condition. That's supposed to be confidential information.* They infringed on the Kate's privacy. So yeah, they crossed the line imo whether they thought the prank would be successful or not doesn't matter because once the call went through they could of hung up the phone but they kept it going. That nurse was just trying to do her job and got duped in the process. I don't think the DJ's meant for something like this to happen but their actions should have consequences.  The media can be out of control at times.



I don't know if it's different in the UK, but in the US it would be entirely the dr, hospital, or facility's blame if any information were leaked.  Think about any time you go in and sign forms about the HIPAA law--if those dr.'s leaked your information you would have ammo against them.  So while these dj's were perhaps out of line, the hospital was the one who compromised Kate's privacy. (at least if UK is similar to US privacy laws)


----------



## noon

Those djs should have hung up when they realized they were being put through. What would have happened if they actually got through to Kate?? Pranking a sick person is lower than low. With that being said I heard the recording and I find it hard to believe the nurse (not the one that patched through the call) actually believed she was talking to the Queen. The things they were saying and the noise in the background was ridiculous, but maybe because she is not a native english speaker she didn't pick up on it. 

Either way it is an awful tragedy that someone took their life around such a stupid prank. I wonder if the nurse that killed herself had been bragging she spoke to the Queen and the embarrassment when she found out it was a prank was just too much to handle. She might have been getting a hard time from people around her. As someone else mentioned Kate's pregnancy seems to be getting off to a bad start.


----------



## Echoes

Posted an excerpt from a news article on the thread in "Up to the Minute" stating that Scotland Yard has contacted New South Wales police about interviewing the radio idiots.


----------



## Echoes

Bag Fetish said:


> what about nurse #2 that spilled there beans!
> imo FIRED! ASAP!
> 
> its private information that she gave out!  it is that simple!



Yeah, we don't seem to have heard much about that part of the story.


----------



## solange

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Here in Australia, those things need to be planned beforehand. Comments obviously can just slip out but any pranks or organised things like that must be planned beforehand.
> 
> I'm not saying what they did was right, clearly it was a prank. However I do feel sorry for them. I can only imagine what they're going through now, all over a silly prank that they never would have even thought would get further than the first caller. I don't even think (having heard the recording) that the prank call was particularly that well thought out or planned.



Okay.  Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Hearing more about this issue, I think the station needs to accept a large part of the blame. The call was NOT live, it was pre recorded and needed to be approved before it aired. Had they never aired the prank call, then no one would be any the wiser, except those who worked at the radio station. Also the prank call was arranged in a team meeting (which is the law in Australia)  so the radio station is as much to blame, if not more so than the DJ's. The radio station didn't have to air the prank call, they chose to. If the call isn't live, they had complete power not to ever air it in the first place! They chose to air it, to gain ratings and publicity. Given that the station had final say to air the prank call and the fact it had been approved before the call ever took place, in my opinion, the station is more to blame than the individual hosts.


----------



## Echoes

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Hearing more about this issue, I think the station needs to accept a large part of the blame. The call was NOT live, *it was pre recorded*



And that's where charges may come in based on some of the articles I've read.  Something about recording calls with private parties without their knowledge.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Echoes said:


> And that's where charges may come in based on some of the articles I've read.  Something about recording calls with private parties without their knowledge.



And if that's illegal, then fair enough. However the buck has to stop with the radio station. Since it was pre-recorded, the radio station should have chosen not to air it. No one would have been any the wiser.


----------



## No Cute

This article states the Princess's hyperemesis recurred. It never went away. The rehydration therapy would keep things stable for a couple days at best if the medication protocol doesn't control the vomiting sufficiently.  Then enough control to actual take in anything by mouth is the next step.  I have to wonder the death of the nurse and the stress of hearing that news made symptoms worse.  Of course, I've no clue at all about her condition, but I do know stress makes HG vomiting much worse.  

Poor her.  But it's good to see her husband supporting her so completely.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...sickness-prince-william-cancels-event-2012912


----------



## Eva1991

I've just read on the Dailymail that both DJs are shuttered. They actually said on an interview that they never expected the call to get that far, neither could they have forseen what was going to happen. 

Though I completely understand that they could never possibly imagine that someone would commit suicide because of a prank call, what I don't understand is why they never thought about the possibility of someone losing his/her job. The prank call, when aired, made world-wide news. Didn't it cross their mind that someone of the hospital's stuff could be fired? Both the DJs and the radio station should have thought twice before airing the prank call, in my humble opinion.

Other than that, they seem genuinely shuttered. I cannot imagine how hard is going to be for them having to live with that burdain for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Echoes

^ Or are they putting on act to cover their bums?


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Sadly prank calls are made all around the world but countless radio station. I do believe that they never thought the call would have gone that far and in the heat of the moment, they've just gone through with it. What I think is terrible is that the radio station still decided to play it on the radio. It wasn't made live, they could have stopped it from airing when it got so far. 



Eva1991 said:


> I've just read on the Dailymail that both DJs are shuttered. They actually said on an interview that they never expected the call to get that far, neither could they have forseen what was going to happen.
> 
> Though I completely understand that they could never possibly imagine that someone would commit suicide because of a prank call, what I don't understand is why they never thought about the possibility of someone losing his/her job. The prank call, when aired, made world-wide news. Didn't it cross their mind that someone of the hospital's stuff could be fired? Both the DJs and the radio station should have thought twice before airing the prank call, in my humble opinion.
> 
> Other than that, they seem genuinely shuttered. I cannot imagine how hard is going to be for them having to live with that burdain for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Echoes

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Sadly prank calls are made all around the world but countless radio station.



I'd LIKE to think this will stop that, especially if they're charged with wiretapping.  Those laws are getting stronger in some countries.

It's rare though that I get anything I like.  :rain:

As long as listeners of these stations think this kind of stupidity is 'funny', it won't go away.  We're talking about a society that thinks the "Jackass" movies are entertainment.


----------



## Avril

Echoes said:
			
		

> ^ Or are they putting on act to cover their bums?



I doubt it's an act - they are thinking that the woman's death is a result of their actions, that would upset anyone, unless you are some cold-blooded, emotionless robot, I would have thought.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

I'd like to think these pranks will stop too. However, given the pranks that are going through of little girl "ghosts" in elevators, I doubt TV shows and radio stations are going to stop these pranks anytime soon. They're rating winners but sadly, it is putting people at serious risk. 

Sadly, the listeners and sponsors will return to the station in the New Year, if not beforehand. The radio station might pay a fine and little else will happen. I don't think the DJ's are to blame. Yes, they dialed the number. However the prank was approved by the station and the station then chose to let it go to air, despite it being pre recorded. None of this need happen had the radio station opted not to let the call be aired. 



Echoes said:


> I'd LIKE to think this will stop that, especially if they're charged with wiretapping.  Those laws are getting stronger in some countries.
> 
> It's rare though that I get anything I like.  :rain:
> 
> As long as listeners of these stations think this kind of stupidity is 'funny', it won't go away.  We're talking about a society that thinks the "Jackass" movies are entertainment.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Echoes said:


> ^ Or are they putting on act to cover their bums?



No, I don't think it's an act. I think anyone would be devastated that the women has taken her own life. Their prank wasn't actually endangering anyone and I agree, this was an unforeseeable turn of events. It's tragic but no one could have predicted a woman would take her life over what happened.


----------



## Eva1991

I don't think it's an act either. They're human beings after all. They could never forsee what was going to happen. 

However, what happened to that poor nurse must teach all pranksters and the media in general that sometimes it's not OK to mess with someone's life/job etc. because you never know how the other person might react. I've watched prank shows on TV where actors/pranksters scare other people and I always worried what if they scare someone old and has a heart attack???? Even I get scared by seeing on TV and I'm 21! What if you're 60-70? Messing with other people's lives just to "have fun" isn't right, in my opinion.


----------



## labelwhore04

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Hearing more about this issue, I think the station needs to accept a large part of the blame. The call was NOT live, it was pre recorded and needed to be approved before it aired. Had they never aired the prank call, then no one would be any the wiser, except those who worked at the radio station. Also the prank call was arranged in a team meeting (which is the law in Australia)  so the radio station is as much to blame, if not more so than the DJ's. The radio station didn't have to air the prank call, they chose to. If the call isn't live, they had complete power not to ever air it in the first place! They chose to air it, to gain ratings and publicity. Given that the station had final say to air the prank call and the fact it had been approved before the call ever took place, in my opinion, the station is more to blame than the individual hosts.



I read somewhere today that this isn't the first time one of their 'pranks' has gone wrong. Apparently, that radio station has a history of this sort of thing. They got this one person to prank call their sister or something telling them their mother or someone was injured and to call 911, an ambulance came and everything but it was all a joke. Not very funny IMO. There's was another one that was horrible too but i don't remember. They got in a sh(tload of trouble both times. Clearly whoever is coming up with these really mean pranks is a heartless piece of crap.


----------



## frenchpearls

Just to clarify for those who aren't aware- the two DJs in this particular scandal had only been on air a week or two. They were hosting a special Summer radio program. It's the station in general and in particular a radio DJ called Kyle Sandilands who have been embroiled in previous scandals. Once, live on air, he asked a 13 year old attached to a lie detector about her sexual experience (with her mother in the room and her mothers permission) and she admitted to being raped. He is also continually picked up for  inappropriate and derogatory language.


----------



## pollinilove

all radio stations do pranks in norfolk virginia we have a station who does prank calls they pretend they are a flower shop and tell the man he won free roses and who does he want to get them. so lets say they call a man and he gives the wrong name then they bust him on the air


----------



## NY_Mami

This situation is an entire mess.... do I think the radio station is to blame.... I really don't know because with suicide victims they usually have *ALOT* going on.... so it could have been other issues the nurse was dealing with before she committed suicide.... I do believe that the media scrutiny may have added to it....


----------



## No Cute

Have their been any stories on the Prince and Princess since he cancelled some engagements this weekend?  I ran a quick search but didn't find anything in the last two days, which is nice.  Perhaps the media will leave them alone for a minute.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

No Cute said:


> Have their been any stories on the Prince and Princess since he cancelled some engagements this weekend?  I ran a quick search but didn't find anything in the last two days, which is nice.  Perhaps the media will leave them alone for a minute.



Yes. The media is so focused on the DJ's and this nurse, Kate and William have managed to slip somewhat into the background. 

The saddest thing is that this woman has committed suicide, possibly because of all the media attention she got after the prank call aired. Sadly her suicide has made the media attention much more intense, not only on her and her death but also her family and work colleagues.


----------



## No Cute

So so sad.

I have to say it.  I've been avoiding saying it, but I will. HG takes no prisoners.  If we had a cure (or a cause), then the Princess wouldn't be sick, and this horrific incident and death would not be a discussion.


----------



## Avril

No Cute said:
			
		

> Have their been any stories on the Prince and Princess since he cancelled some engagements this weekend?  I ran a quick search but didn't find anything in the last two days, which is nice.  Perhaps the media will leave them alone for a minute.



No, but the next engagement is the London premiere of The Hobbit which they are due to attend (no word on if they have cancelled that too).  I think it's tomorrow night.


----------



## Eva1991

I read on the DM a few days ago that William attended a charity function without Kate because she needed to rest. My guess is if she doesn't feel better any time soon, William will either have to cancel some engagements or attend without her.

Let's hope she feels better soon!


----------



## ellieroma

It seems that Kate's condition got worse over the weekend and she wont be going to The Hobbit premiere. 
I really hope she gets better soon, it must be a horrible thing to go though. It must really put a dampener of what would have been a really happy time.


----------



## Sternchen

I really hope Catherine is feeling a bit better but it seems like the latest reports are stating that she has been feeling worse.


----------



## Coco Belle

Sternchen said:


> I really hope Catherine is feeling a bit better but it seems like the latest reports are stating that she has been feeling worse.



Its so unfortunate. HG is like this. The IV hydration can make the woman feel so much better, but as soon as dehydration (or even normal hydration) sets back in, she deteriorates rapidly all over again. And then it's back in hosp again for more IVs. Sometimes the mom is in and out of hospital every few days until she delivers. 

Its truly a dreadful experience and I hope to God this girl manages to recover a bit so that she can at least enjoy part of her pregnancy. I can't express how sorry I feel for her.

And then this suicide business... the nurse and her family... what they must be going through... AND the DJs and their families... i just feel so sorry for all involved in the situation caused by this illness. So unfair. And, as I've said before, right before Christmas


----------



## emcosmo1639

I'm surprised no one has posted this (is there another thread somewhere?) but the radio station has committed at least $500K to the nurse's family.  They temporarily suspended advertising when her death happened and are about to resume ads.  Any ad revenue from now until the end of the year will 100% go to her family (hubby and kids).  They also are suspending all pranks.  Does it forgive what happened, no.  Does it make up for the family's loss, no.  Is it a start, yes.


----------



## Echoes

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted this (is there another thread somewhere?)



http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-th...s-kate-hoax-dead-apparent-suicide-789576.html


----------



## No Cute

Coco Belle said:


> Its so unfortunate. HG is like this. The IV hydration can make the woman feel so much better, but as soon as dehydration (or even normal hydration) sets back in, she deteriorates rapidly all over again. And then it's back in hosp again for more IVs. Sometimes the mom is in and out of hospital every few days until she delivers.
> 
> Its truly a dreadful experience and I hope to God this girl manages to recover a bit so that she can at least enjoy part of her pregnancy. I can't express how sorry I feel for her.
> 
> And then this suicide business... the nurse and her family... what they must be going through... AND the DJs and their families... i just feel so sorry for all involved in the situation caused by this illness. So unfair. And, as I've said before, right before Christmas





Sternchen said:


> I really hope Catherine is feeling a bit better but it seems like the latest reports are stating that she has been feeling worse.





ellieroma said:


> It seems that Kate's condition got worse over the weekend and she wont be going to The Hobbit premiere.
> I really hope she gets better soon, it must be a horrible thing to go though. It must really put a dampener of what would have been a really happy time.



Here's the article about the premiere http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...g-Prince-William-To-Walk-The-Red-Carpet-Alone

I'm glad she's not going. If she is, by chance, feeling better, this sort of event with perfume and lights and motion (is it 3D) will spiral badly for any HGer.  When the Prince said, on the 8th, that she felt as though "it would never end," my heart broke.  Such an awful feeling and indication of rough days for her. 

I hope her doctors find a medication combination that relieves the nausea enough that she can spend her day working to stay hydrated on her own, and when I say work, I mean work.  It's really really hard.  My concern is that she is a first time HGer, and I don't know how experienced her doctors are or if they are consulting folks who really know grassroots, survival treatments.  Combining medications is necessary (and not always known) for many to survive and get the nausea and vomit under control.  Even if the vomit is stopped, if the unrelenting nausea continues, she won't be able to stay hydrated.

I'm really surprised another few HGers haven't "outed" themselves in this thread.  Cocobelle, I know you were terribly sick, but did they ever diagnose HG? Officially, I mean.  Of the however many TPFers, I'm certain there have to be more than the two of us.  I'm not a royal watcher, but seeing a kindred soul in this young mom has me out to share more information as I can about this disease.

I feel so sorry for the Princess, and the Prince.  I do hope he can get more time off to be with her.  She will need him, and if he must leave, he will be guilt ridden and rightly worried not to be able to monitor her condition himself.  It's a real no win for the husband when his wife is ill and he can't be with her.


----------



## kirsten

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted this (is there another thread somewhere?) but the radio station has committed at least $500K to the nurse's family.  They temporarily suspended advertising when her death happened and are about to resume ads.  Any ad revenue from now until the end of the year will 100% go to her family (hubby and kids).  They also are suspending all pranks.  Does it forgive what happened, no.  Does it make up for the family's loss, no.  Is it a start, yes.



That is nice of them at least. Really they didn't have to do anything because I don't believe anyone could have foreseen the outcome of the prank.


----------



## Sternchen

Coco Belle said:


> Its so unfortunate. HG is like this. The IV hydration can make the woman feel so much better, but as soon as dehydration (or even normal hydration) sets back in, she deteriorates rapidly all over again. And then it's back in hosp again for more IVs. Sometimes the mom is in and out of hospital every few days until she delivers.
> 
> Its truly a dreadful experience and I hope to God this girl manages to recover a bit so that she can at least enjoy part of her pregnancy. I can't express how sorry I feel for her.
> 
> And then this suicide business... the nurse and her family... what they must be going through... AND the DJs and their families... i just feel so sorry for all involved in the situation caused by this illness. So unfair. And, as I've said before, right before Christmas



Yikes. I think if I experienced that I would think twice about a second child. Not sure I would want to risk going through that again, even though a child is something wonderful. I wonder if she has doctors and nurses in her home so she can be treated without having to go to the hospital.

I saw the interview with the DJs yesterday evening and I don't think they were crocodile tears. I couldn't imagine anyone who wouldn't be heartbroken even thinking that they may have had to do with the death of an innocent person.


----------



## Eva1991

No Cute said:


> Here's the article about the premiere http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...g-Prince-William-To-Walk-The-Red-Carpet-Alone
> 
> I'm glad she's not going. If she is, by chance, feeling better, this sort of event with perfume and lights and motion (is it 3D) will spiral badly for any HGer.  When the Prince said, on the 8th, that she felt as though "it would never end," my heart broke.  Such an awful feeling and indication of rough days for her.
> 
> I hope her doctors find a medication combination that relieves the nausea enough that she can spend her day working to stay hydrated on her own, and when I say work, I mean work.  It's really really hard.  My concern is that she is a first time HGer, and I don't know how experienced her doctors are or if they are consulting folks who really know grassroots, survival treatments.  Combining medications is necessary (and not always known) for many to survive and get the nausea and vomit under control.  Even if the vomit is stopped, if the unrelenting nausea continues, she won't be able to stay hydrated.
> 
> I'm really surprised another few HGers haven't "outed" themselves in this thread.  Cocobelle, I know you were terribly sick, but did they ever diagnose HG? Officially, I mean.  Of the however many TPFers, I'm certain there have to be more than the two of us.  I'm not a royal watcher, but seeing a kindred soul in this young mom has me out to share more information as I can about this disease.
> 
> I feel so sorry for the Princess, and the Prince.  I do hope he can get more time off to be with her.  She will need him, and if he must leave, he will be guilt ridden and rightly worried not to be able to monitor her condition himself.  It's a real no win for the husband when his wife is ill and he can't be with her.



The best thing to do is try to rest and stay hydrated. I really feel for her since my mom had HG when she was pregnant with me and, from what she has told me, the constant nausea and vomiting (day & night) were horrible and made her really weak. 

Though morning sickness is quite usual, what my mom and many other HGers had makes morning sickness fade in comparison. In fact morning sickness doesn't last more than a few hours and after the first 3-4 months of pregnancy things get back to normal. HG, on the other hand, can last all day (and night), even till the end of the pregnancy! Imagine having nausea and/or vomiting for 9 months, non-stop! It must be terrible! (Guess that's why my mom never had another kid!).

However, there are remedies that can help. My mom and a lot of other women I know who had HG or severe sickness during their pregnancies took anti-vomiting tablets which reduced vomiting and helped them take fluids and stay hydrated. The feelings of nausea though never stoped, just the vomiting. 

Let's hope that Kate's doctors find the right remedy for her and she feels better soon! Doesn't matter if she doesn't attend some engagements. What does matter is for her to feel better and able to eat and drink fluids properly.


----------



## No Cute

Sternchen said:


> *Yikes. I think if I experienced that I would think twice about a second child.* Not sure I would want to risk going through that again, even though a child is something wonderful. I wonder if she has doctors and nurses in her home so she can be treated without having to go to the hospital.
> 
> I saw the interview with the DJs yesterday evening and I don't think they were crocodile tears. I couldn't imagine anyone who wouldn't be heartbroken even thinking that they may have had to do with the death of an innocent person.



The majority of HG sufferers rethink and change their plans for their families.  I had HG the first time, and that was it.  Second and third times were shocks and completely impossible based on circumstances, but there I was anyway   Like I've said, with #3, Littlest, I had a lot of knowledge and managed to stay out of the hospital save one visit and off home IVs altogether.  But I took 20+ pills/day.  The zofran tablets and ODTs were puked up, so I took the ODTs (orally dissolvable tablet) in an alternative location.  Yup.  Not even kidding, but the vaginal insertion of the medication kept me off IV meds, which is a miracle.  So grateful someone creative had posted this one time, and I caught it.




Eva1991 said:


> The best thing to do is try to rest and stay hydrated. I really feel for her since my mom had HG when she was pregnant with me and, from what she has told me, the constant nausea and vomiting (day & night) were horrible and made her really weak.
> 
> Though morning sickness is quite usual, what my mom and many other HGers had makes morning sickness fade in comparison. In fact morning sickness doesn't last more than a few hours and after the first 3-4 months of pregnancy things get back to normal. HG, on the other hand, can last all day (and night), even till the end of the pregnancy! Imagine having nausea and/or vomiting for 9 months, non-stop! It must be terrible! (Guess that's why my mom never had another kid!).
> 
> However, there are remedies that can help. My mom and a lot of other women I know who had HG or severe sickness during their pregnancies took anti-vomiting tablets which reduced vomiting and helped them take fluids and stay hydrated. The feelings of nausea though never stoped, just the vomiting.
> 
> Let's hope that Kate's doctors find the right remedy for her and she feels better soon! Doesn't matter if she doesn't attend some engagements. What does matter is for her to feel better and able to eat and drink fluids properly.



Hi!! *Waving wildly*  Your Mom should come to the HER Foundation forums, if she hasn't already, to share her story.

And you're so right, the vomiting is usually possible to control, but the nausea never leaves, though some meds do reduce it a bit.  Everyone responds differently to the different medications.


----------



## Sternchen

No Cute said:


> The majority of HG sufferers rethink and change their plans for their families.  I had HG the first time, and that was it.  Second and third times were shocks and completely impossible based on circumstances, but there I was anyway   Like I've said, with #3, Littlest, I had a lot of knowledge and managed to stay out of the hospital save one visit and off home IVs altogether.  But I took 20+ pills/day.  The zofran tablets and ODTs were puked up, so I took the ODTs (orally dissolvable tablet) in an alternative location.  Yup.  Not even kidding, but the vaginal insertion of the medication kept me off IV meds, which is a miracle.  So grateful someone creative had posted this one time, and I caught it.



So is this something that is likely to come back with each child or is it like a "new chance" each time around? That sounds really freightening!

And about the ODTs: that sounds like a really smart sollution. They dissolve and are still able to be taken in through the blood system! I don't know if I would have ever thought of that


----------



## Coco Belle

*Sternchen* the horrific truth is that HG frequently gets worse with each successive pregnancy. Not always, but often. Very scary situation for moms who are thinking about expanding their families.

*No Cute* I was never diagnosed with HG. I had bad nausea and lost weight from being unable to eat, but didn't vomit (thank God) and it stopped at 16 weeks or so.

My knowledge comes from a friend who had it. She ended up having to have an abortion with her second pregnancy because she was so dehydrated that her veins collapsed, she couldn't take an IV. They tried every medication and not one of them worked. the only alternative was constant hospitalization with a central line in her chest. She couldn't go through with that because she had another child at home and no childcare help  It was the saddest situation I have ever heard of. She was devastated, she really wanted another baby and the guilt of the abortion nearly killed her.

HG is just monstrous. I don't blame any HG sufferer for stopping at one child.


----------



## No Cute

Sternchen said:


> So is this something that is likely to come back with each child or is it like a "new chance" each time around? That sounds really freightening!
> 
> And about the ODTs: that sounds like a really smart sollution. They dissolve and are still able to be taken in through the blood system! I don't know if I would have ever thought of that



HG is recurs in 80% of pregnancies.  I have a friend who didn't get it in her subsequent pregnancy, but most of the time, it is actually worse in a subsequent pregnancy.  It's ugly.

Ya, the vaginal insertion I saw once (posting by a curious ob/gyn HGer who tried it when she got the flu) totally saved me from a pregnancy on a PICC with IV meds.



Coco Belle said:


> *Sternchen* the horrific truth is that HG frequently gets worse with each successive pregnancy. Not always, but often. Very scary situation for moms who are thinking about expanding their families.
> 
> *No Cute* I was never diagnosed with HG. I had bad nausea and lost weight from being unable to eat, but didn't vomit (thank God) and it stopped at 16 weeks or so.
> 
> My knowledge comes from a friend who had it. She ended up having to have an abortion with her second pregnancy because she was so dehydrated that her veins collapsed, she couldn't take an IV. They tried every medication and not one of them worked. the only alternative was constant hospitalization with a central line in her chest. She couldn't go through with that because she had another child at home and no childcare help  It was the saddest situation I have ever heard of. She was devastated, she really wanted another baby and the guilt of the abortion nearly killed her.
> 
> HG is just monstrous. I don't blame any HG sufferer for stopping at one child.



HG is a monster.  No question.  

I'm so so sorry about what your friend has endured.  But your friend is not alone.  My deepest sympathies.  Hugs.

I actually moderated the HER grief board for a couple years, and know your friend would find love and support there. Folks really do understand.  Littlest is part of a cohort of HGlets that includes a woman I'm friends with who had a second trimester abortion, too, ordered by her family while she was in a coma.  Pregnancy CAN kill a woman, and I get bent when told otherwise.  As you know, the HER forums is a place for her, and there is another, less known support resource with less traffic but specifically for post abortive HGers. PM me if you want the name.  I hesitate to link it given how quiet it is and how easy it would be for a grieving mom to be flamed without others coming in to run off the troll.

The statistics are raw, but roughly 40% of HGers are said to have terminated wanted pregnancies, but that number isn't exact and is based on self reporting and no verifying studies. What it says is that it is a high number.  I was asking for a termination with dd: I was so sick and nothing worked.  The doctor laughed at me and continued with inadequate treatment.  Then doc was shocked dd died.  Really?  Shocking? Shouldn't be with this disease and how out of control it was with that pregnancy (auditory and visual hallucinations). I was having neurological complications, and doc was surprised baby didn't live.  Ugh. 


Your weight loss is an indicator of HG, but you got through without medication?  Did they even help you with b6 and unisom suggestion?  I hope so.  And don't answer that in public or even in private as it's private.  I just wish the help were more consistent. 

I feel badly for those who are royal watchers and love the royal family (I am not a watcher) because what I am sharing leaves you knowing what your beloved Princess may be enduring.  But her willingness to share her diagnosis will, without question, save lives despite the ridiculous myths perpetuated by some media outlets.


----------



## Eva1991

No Cute said:


> Hi!! *Waving wildly*  Your Mom should come to the HER Foundation forums, if she hasn't already, to share her story.
> 
> And you're so right, the vomiting is usually possible to control, but the nausea never leaves, though some meds do reduce it a bit.  Everyone responds differently to the different medications.



My mom would gladly come to the HER forum if she knew how to use the internet properly! LOL She's not much into technology! 

On topic: From what I've read, the symptoms of HG usually last for the whole 9 months of the pregnancy though they usually become less frequent during the last few months. I think they key is for the pregnant woman to find the meds that work for her - because what may work for one woman and make her feel better may not work for another. Kate should focus on finding the right meds for her. They may not relieve her completely from the nausea/dizziness but, at least, they can stop the vomiting so she can eat properly and take fluids. 

I always liked Kate but after seeing what she's going through right now, I feel for her even more! I just wish the press would leave her alone right now because the pressure of HG is enough. She doesn't need the paps and the media monitoring her every move in and out of the hospital!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Nausea is the worst feeling. I can't think of anything worse. I get really bad car sickness/motion sickness and have suffered with it since i was a child. I can barely play video games without feeling dizzy and nauseous. I can't imagine having HG. That makes me scared to get pregnant. I seem to be prone to nausea more so than the average person so i wouldn't be surprised if i get severe morning sickness. I feel horrible for Kate. This will probably scare her from having any more children. Speaking of which, are royals allowed to adopt?


----------



## No Cute

Prince William is looks handsome: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ce-william-hits-hobbit-premiere-solo/1764971/


----------



## B. Jara

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> Nausea is the worst feeling. I can't think of anything worse. I get really bad car sickness/motion sickness and have suffered with it since i was a child. I can barely play video games without feeling dizzy and nauseous. I can't imagine having HG. That makes me scared to get pregnant. I seem to be prone to nausea more so than the average person so i wouldn't be surprised if i get severe morning sickness. I feel horrible for Kate. This will probably scare her from having any more children. Speaking of which, are royals allowed to adopt?



Don't be scared, it may not happen. I too have suffered with severe motion sickness and can't play video games , etc., without feeling nauseated. I experienced nausea with both my pregnancies into about the 4th month, but nothing severe. I never vomited. As long as I kept something in my stomach I was able to function without being too uncomfortable. String cheese and saltines were my friend for a few months!


----------



## IrisCole

I know that _some_ of the medical talk is related to what Kate is going through, but the best place for lengthier discussions on pregnancy might be the Pregnancy & Parenting forum, so that this thread stays more on topic with Kate & William gossip.

Thank you!!


----------



## Sternchen

William looks really dashing in that picture at the premiere!


----------



## jamidee

Sternchen said:


> William looks really dashing in that picture at the premiere!



we need a prince harry thread, he's so much more my speed. Ohhh gingery prince, how I heart thee.


----------



## ellieroma

^^ I totally agree - Harry is such a cutie


----------



## Avril

jamidee said:
			
		

> we need a prince harry thread, he's so much more my speed. Ohhh gingery prince, how I heart thee.



There is a Prince Harry thread on here!


----------



## Eva1991

jamidee said:


> we need a prince harry thread, he's so much more my speed. Ohhh gingery prince, how I heart thee.



There's already a thread about him! http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...bout-harry-prince-harry-thread-679793-19.html


----------



## Eva1991

"Royal succession bill to be rushed through the parliament"
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gnant-Royal-succession-rushed-Parliament.html


----------



## gelbergirl

Wondering if there have been any Kate sightings?


----------



## Avril

gelbergirl said:
			
		

> Wondering if there have been any Kate sightings?



Yes! Read this earlier on The Sun's website:

A spokesman said: &ldquo;The Duchess of Cambridge will tonight attend the BBC&rsquo;s Sports Personality of the Year awards at the ExCeL London, where Her Royal Highness will present the lifetime achievement and the main sports personality of the year awards.


----------



## No Cute

Avril said:


> Yes! Read this earlier on The Sun's website:
> 
> A spokesman said: &ldquo;The Duchess of Cambridge will tonight attend the BBC&rsquo;s Sports Personality of the Year awards at the ExCeL London, where Her Royal Highness will present the lifetime achievement and the main sports personality of the year awards.



Wonderful news!  Good for her!


----------



## Avril

Pics from tonight!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-award-Bradley-Wiggins-public-appearance.html



> Glorious in green: Kate puts a tough few weeks behind her as she presents Sports Personality of the Year award
> The Duchess of Cambridge presents Bradley Wiggins with the Sports Personality of the Year trophy
> Kate also hands London 2012 chief Lord Coe with the Lifetime Achievement award
> 
> She was a passionate and dedicated cheerleader for our athletes during this summer&rsquo;s Olympics and Paralympics.
> And it seems nothing would stop the Duchess of Cambridge continuing that role last night &ndash; not even the crippling form of morning sickness that has plagued her for the last two weeks.
> 
> She made her first formal public appearance since her pregnancy was announced at he BBC Sports Personality of the Year ceremony in London, where she presented two awards.
> 
> Putting her recent pregnancy troubles behind her, the Duchess of Cambridge walked out in an Alexander McQueen green dress matched with a striking smile as she presented chairman of the London Organising Committee for the Olympic Games Seb Coe with the Lifetime Achievement award.
> 
> She stayed on the stage throughout Coe's speech and was then on hand to hand the Sports Personality of the Year award on to David Wiggins.
> 
> A fortnight after she fell ill with a crippling form of morning sickness, the Duchess finally made her first formal public appearance.
> 
> Kate, who was admitted to hospital in early December suffering from hyperemesis gravidarum, a condition which causes severe vomiting pregnant women, attended the prestigious BBC Sports Personality of the Year Awards in London.
> Her decision to honour the engagement after being forced to cancel her last four public appearances is a sign the 30-year-old royal is slowly recovering from the illness that has plagued her first few weeks of pregnancy.
> Aides said the Duchess, a Team GB Ambassador, was keen to attend to pay tribute to the achievements of British sportsmen and women in a remarkable year for British sport.
> But sources close to Kate, less than 12 weeks pregnant, stressed that she would only attend the evening-long event at London&rsquo;s ExCel for around 45 minutes before returning home to Kensington Palace, where she continues to recuperate.
> Doctors have warned her that the condition can recur at any time in the first few months of pregnancy - and sometimes even beyond.
> &lsquo;While the Duchess does not feel ready to attend a four-hour engagement, she is keen to show her support to the UK&rsquo;s sportsmen and women at this prestigious event which caps a momentous year for British sport,&rsquo; said a senior royal source.


----------



## purseproblm

She looks nice! Tired but nice


----------



## No Cute

She does look nice.  But ya, drawn and thinner?  Is that possible?  Or is it the dress, which I like on her.  Very classy.

So glad she was able to get out a bit.


----------



## Sasha2012

The dress would look better on someone curvier, she looks even thinner than before. Nice to see her out though.


----------



## purseproblm

Part of HG is losing weight. It's a certain amount to be classified... So yeah she prolly is thinner.


----------



## kaitydid

She looks absolutely lovely! I love that green dress on her! She does look tired, though.


----------



## Eva1991

Yep, she definately looks tired.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks great. Good to see she still has the strength to go out like that!


----------



## No Cute

She was able to get out again today.  I'm so pleased for her as it sounds, from the description, that she's found some safe fluids and managing to stay hydrated on her own.


----------



## No Cute

She was able to get out again today.  I'm so pleased for her as it sounds, from the description, that she's found some safe fluids and managing to stay hydrated on her own.  http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kate-midd...hristmas-lunch-staff-203000666-us-weekly.html


----------



## Eva1991

No Cute said:


> She was able to get out again today.  I'm so pleased for her as it sounds, from the description, that she's found some safe fluids and managing to stay hydrated on her own.  http://omg.yahoo.com/news/kate-midd...hristmas-lunch-staff-203000666-us-weekly.html



That's a sign she's feeling better! I'm so happy for her!


----------



## wantabalenciaga

She's just eating up a storm these days, lol!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Royals-Buckingham-Palace-Christmas-lunch.html


----------



## No Cute

wantabalenciaga said:


> She's just eating up a storm these days, lol!
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...Royals-Buckingham-Palace-Christmas-lunch.html



Thanks for sharing the link.

I saw the party link but no eating information. It's good she went and can tolerate food smells but didn't see indication of eating.  (Not that I really want to see a pic of her eating as that means someone is hounding a sick pregnant woman.) Looks like she's on a good protocol of treatment.   Very happy for her.


----------



## Echoes

> Scotland Yard has been investigating the circumstances that led up to the apparent suicide of Jacintha Saldanha, a nurse at the King Edward VII Hospital, after she answered a phone call from two DJs pretending to be members of the Royal Family.
> 
> Detectives have passed a file to the Crown Prosecution Service (CPS) to review whether &#8220;any potential offences may have been committed by making the hoax call&#8221;.
> 
> It has not been disclosed what possible offences Scotland Yard have been pursuing, but detectives are thought to have examined whether DJs from 2Day FM radio station in Sydney, Mel Greig and Michael Christian, breached the Data Protection Act.
> 
> The legislation makes it an offence to &#8220;knowingly or recklessly ... obtain or disclose personal data or the information contained in personal data&#8221;.
> 
> It is unclear whether the DJs could face extradition from Australia to Britain if the CPS decides there is a reasonable chance of securing a conviction in the courts.



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...al-charges-over-Kate-Middleton-hoax-call.html


----------



## Sternchen

Thanks for posting that Echoes. I have been wondering if there's been anyhting new lately


----------



## No Cute

It seems the station management more than the DJs should face extradition given the way Australian radio approvals work based on what's been posted.


----------



## No Cute

Christmas day at church with the Prince and her family. 

http://hrhduchesskate.blogspot.com/...ate&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

The Queen looks fabulous in this link!


----------



## Sternchen

I agree, NC!! The Queen looks great 

So does Catherine. She's got some color in her cheeks and I reeeeeeeeeeeaaallly love her boots!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Cute picture!


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ss-Cambridge-artist-Paul-Emsley-unveiled.html

Kate has unveiled her first portrait. Most people seem to hate it. I quite like it. Initially, I was unsure, and I did think it was unsympathetic. But when I watched the video, it does look like the photo he worked from (which apparently she helped choose), and the close up pictures he took of her features do look like the ones in the portrait. As it's much larger than life size it makes her flaws more obvious. 

People are saying its unflattering, but personally, I'd be more annoyed about the expression he has chosen. She looks sort of hardened, and snide and smug at the same time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Looks fine to me. That's what she looks like.


----------



## coachariffic

mikimoto007 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ss-Cambridge-artist-Paul-Emsley-unveiled.html
> 
> Kate has unveiled her first portrait. Most people seem to hate it. I quite like it. Initially, I was unsure, and I did think it was unsympathetic. But when I watched the video, it does look like the photo he worked from (which apparently she helped choose), and the close up pictures he took of her features do look like the ones in the portrait. As it's much larger than life size it makes her flaws more obvious.
> 
> People are saying its unflattering, but personally, I'd be more annoyed about the expression he has chosen. She looks sort of hardened, and snide and smug at the same time.



I'm not sure I'm a fan of the portrait but it looks just like the picture that the artist used to paint the portrait.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Looks fine to me. That's what she looks like.



I know. Everyone is saying how horrible it is but that's what she looks like.


----------



## mikimoto007

coachariffic said:


> I'm not sure I'm a fan of the portrait but it looks just like the picture that the artist used to paint the portrait.



It does. I think the photo is just unflattering, or maybe it was taken on a rough day.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Aren't her eyes dark brown?  The artist said he wanted to capture her sparkling "green eyes"?*


----------



## coachariffic

mikimoto007 said:


> It does. I think the photo is just unflattering, or maybe it was taken on a rough day.



I agree!!


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Looks fine to me. That's what she looks like.


I agree.   Especially when she's not smiling.  Probably what she looks like when not in front of the crowds.


----------



## babypie

Trolley-Dolly said:


> Cute picture!



Is it just me or does she look a lot older than 31?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ No, I agree she looks a lot older. Her sister does too.


----------



## labelwhore04

Are royals allowed to date non-white people?


----------



## babypie

labelwhore04 said:


> Are royals allowed to date non-white people?



Of course


----------



## whimsic

The portrait shows what she looks like, they should've just picked a better photo. I guess people are too used to pictures photoshopped to death. She looks older than 31, and her sister looks even older than her.


----------



## babypie

whimsic said:


> The portrait shows what she looks like, they should've just picked a better photo. I guess people are too used to pictures photoshopped to death. She looks older than 31, and her sister looks even older than her.



I just looked at pippa's thread.  Yikes.  Do they smoke a pack a day or something? Why do they both look so...worn.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Could be genetics. I also think them being so thin and wearing so much eye makeup makes them look older/haggard.


----------



## babypie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Could be genetics. I also think them being so thin and wearing so much eye makeup makes them look older/haggard.



Yes, Kate's eye make up looks so heavy and dated.  All her makeup is so matte and drab.  I wonder what she'd look like with light dewy glowing make up and glossy lips


----------



## SummerDream

babypie said:


> I just looked at pippa's thread.  Yikes.  Do they smoke a pack a day or something? Why do they both look so...worn.



I'm not sure about Pippa, but, Kate does smoke. So combine with that with the tanning, genetics, and being skinning makes Kate looks older than her years.


----------



## candiebear

I've seen a few very thing people and as they age, their skin seems to sag a lot from not having any fat (collagen?) in their face. Definitely ages you unfortunately


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't know she smoked. That explains so much.


----------



## mikimoto007

whimsic said:


> The portrait shows what she looks like, they should've just picked a better photo. I guess people are too used to pictures photoshopped to death. She looks older than 31, and her sister looks even older than her.



I think you are spot on. She looks older in the portrait because she looks older in the photo.


----------



## mikimoto007

candiebear said:


> I've seen a few very thing people and as they age, their skin seems to sag a lot from not having any fat (collagen?) in their face. Definitely ages you unfortunately



To me the weird thing is that her face is quite full - and it's always been full no matter how thin she is. So she should look younger.


----------



## mikimoto007

SummerDream said:


> I'm not sure about Pippa, but, Kate does smoke. So combine with that with the tanning, genetics, and being skinning makes Kate looks older than her years.



Were any photos ever released of her smoking? I'm not saying you're wrong and I could definitely believe it from the lines on her face. I know articles (specifically the one with the topless pictures) have mentioned she smokes.


----------



## chinableu

It's no worse than Diana's first commissioned portrait.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think Kate's is a lot better actually!


----------



## ellieroma

Oh God! That actually makes Kate's look good


----------



## Eva1991

A few pics from the art gallery. Love her dress!

As far as Kate's portrait is concerned, I'm not a fan. It's too dark and makes her look 10 years older. She looks much better in reality!


----------



## ginaki

I think the protrait looks like her. She does look older than 31 imo, and she makes this expression sometimes (as far as I have seen on photos and videos). And it is exactly the same with the picture the artist used.


----------



## mikimoto007

Diana's portrait doesn't look good at all. I'd like to see the photographs the artist worked off though.


----------



## kirsten

She is 31? I thought she was like 28 or something. I think she looks okay for being 31. She dresses up a lot older and the heavy eyeliner ages her a bit but other than that I didn't know she was in her 30's.


----------



## SummerDream

mikimoto007 said:


> Were any photos ever released of her smoking? I'm not saying you're wrong and I could definitely believe it from the lines on her face. I know articles (specifically the one with the topless pictures) have mentioned she smokes.



She has never been photograph smoking as she made a conscious effort to avoid photograph with one; but, there was one picture of her getting into a cab after leaving a club and a photographer manage to capture a cigarettes pack inside her purse. These are the pictures


----------



## bisousx

Lol @ how the artist magnified her eye bags. I know it looks like her, but it's not a flattering expression especially when she has such a pretty smile.


----------



## mikimoto007

SummerDream said:


> She has never been photograph smoking as she made a conscious effort to avoid photograph with one; but, there was one picture of her getting into a cab after leaving a club and a photographer manage to capture a cigarettes pack inside her purse. These are the pictures



Interesting! I hadn't seen these before!


----------



## twin-fun

ginaki said:


> I think the protrait looks like her. She does look older than 31 imo, and she makes this expression sometimes (as far as I have seen on photos and videos). And it is exactly the same with the picture the artist used.



I completely agree! It looks exactly the photo off which he worked. Diana's looks comical.


----------



## candiebear

mikimoto007 said:


> To me the weird thing is that her face is quite full - and it's always been full no matter how thin she is. So she should look younger.



You're right. She should look younger. She's still very pretty but will have a 'rough looking face' way too early in life


----------



## alya

I think the portrait looks exactly like the picture she chose.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she looks exactly her age... If I were to guess and I didn't know, I'd probably guess "31" 
I don't really see the lines you see, I guess... Do you mean frown lines? I have them just as bad as her, and I'm 9 years younger...


----------



## labelwhore04

Yeah i think she looks about her age too. Her makeup and clothing choices make her seem older. I know she pretty much has to dress like that but different makeup would do wonders. Also, she could gain a little bit of weight. Being really frail and thin can make you look older.


----------



## Avril

The Duchess is due to give birth in July!


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21009648



> The baby expected by the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge is due in July, St James's Palace has announced.
> 
> A spokesman added that the duchess's condition continued to improve since she spent time in hospital last month suffering from severe morning sickness.
> 
> Her treatment for hyperemesis gravidarum - more commonly experienced by women carrying twins - led to press speculation about a double birth.
> 
> But the latest announcement confirms Kate is expecting just one baby.
> 
> "Their Royal Highnesses the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are delighted to confirm they are expecting a baby in July," said the spokesman.
> 
> "The duchess's condition continues to improve since her stay in hospital last month."
> 
> The child will be third in line to the throne, and changes to succession rules mean that it will become monarch whether it is a boy or a girl.
> 
> New legislation is due to go through Parliament that will end the system of male primogeniture that gave men precedence over women in line to the throne.
> 
> Doctors' orders
> The initial public announcement of the pregnancy before the usual three-month mark was prompted by the duchess's medical condition.
> 
> Hyperemesis gravidarum can leave expectant mothers unable to keep food or liquids down.
> 
> After the duchess spent three days being treated for the condition in King Edward VII's Hospital in central London, she was ordered by doctors to have a period of rest at home at Kensington Palace.
> 
> She was forced to miss some engagements, but made her first public appearance after the spell in hospital at the BBC's Sports Personality of the Year event.
> 
> The 31-year-old duchess was last seen in public on Friday, when she and Prince William visited the National Portrait Gallery in central London for the unveiling of her first official portrait.


----------



## Kimm992

So great that she's feeling better!


----------



## Sternchen

Hooray that she is feeling a bit better  I hope that she has a happy and healthy rest of her pregnancy.

July - maybe the baby and I will share a birthday! (July 6)


----------



## joviscot

Sternchen said:
			
		

> Hooray that she is feeling a bit better  I hope that she has a happy and healthy rest of her pregnancy.
> 
> July - maybe the baby and I will share a birthday! (July 6)



All the best people are born in July  !!!


----------



## mikimoto007

YAY! Wish we had a more specific date but yay! There's another announcement due in January about William's future role, isn't there?


----------



## Rwele

Sternchen said:


> Hooray that she is feeling a bit better  I hope that she has a happy and healthy rest of her pregnancy.
> 
> July - maybe the baby and I will share a birthday! (July 6)




we share the same birthday !


Back on Kate I'm glad she feels better.


----------



## purseproblm

Another person willing to share a July 6 b-day with the future prince or princess


----------



## imashopaholic

Ooh my baby might share its birthday with a royal. I'm also due in July.


----------



## buzzytoes

I will hope for July 3


----------



## Sternchen

Rwele said:


> we share the same birthday !
> 
> 
> Back on Kate I'm glad she feels better.



YAY! 



purseproblm said:


> Another person willing to share a July 6 b-day with the future prince or princess



Wheee!! 

Nobody ever shared a birthday with me, not even in school. I used to think I was weird for being born on July 6.

Had I been born on July 7 my Birthday would have been 7-7. My mom is 5-5, my dad 6-6 and I screwed everything up by being born on 7-6


----------



## kaitydid

I'm hoping for July 8!


----------



## Odette

Sternchen said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> Wheee!!
> 
> Nobody ever shared a birthday with me, not even in school. I used to think I was weird for being born on July 6.
> 
> Had I been born on July 7 my Birthday would have been 7-7. My mom is 5-5, my dad 6-6 and I screwed everything up by being born on 7-6



I'm 6-6 too!  I felt like the black sheep because my entire immediate family was born in October, LOL


----------



## mikimoto007

Kate and William are holding on Mustique with her family. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...holiday-Kates-baby-arrives.html#axzz2K4V8puPI

I think it's a very stupid PR move. Not attending engagements because she was ill and going on holiday two months later when she's carried out a few hours of work in between?


----------



## twin-fun

What exactly do these two need a break from? It's not as if their work schedule is grueling nor is it mentally challenging...


----------



## joviscot

twin-fun said:


> What exactly do these two need a break from? It's not as if their work schedule is grueling nor is it mentally challenging...



the papers said here it was her last vacation before the baby was born ....


----------



## mikimoto007

They don't need a break. Sometimes I think Kate is a modern day Marie-Antoinette. I get that this is presumably her last holiday before the baby - but it's not as if once the baby is born she will be holding down a full time job. She'll have a public engagement once or twice a month.


----------



## Ejm1059

mikimoto007 said:


> They don't need a break. Sometimes I think Kate is a modern day Marie-Antoinette. I get that this is presumably her last holiday before the baby - but it's not as if once the baby is born she will be holding down a full time job. She'll have a public engagement once or twice a month.



Exactly.


----------



## ellieroma

Obviously we dont see what (if anything) Kate does behind the scenes, but I do think this holiday was a really bad PR move. Personally I don't care about how much she spends on her wardrobe - I would allow her to wear a new outfit each time if she would just go out there and do her "work". We all know it's not exactly hard work, compared with other jobs, so there's even less excuse to do nothing. Even if I had found a prince in my first year of uni I would still want to work, just for my peace of mind and to feel like I was really making a contribution. At the moment Kate isn't helping the British fashion scene (as she seems to refuse to wear designer clothes) and she isn't out and about like a working royal should be. Imho when she gets back from this holiday she needs to work her little socks off and show that she can live up to the standard set by the Queen and other future Queens around Europe.


----------



## LVLover

It is _MY OPINION_ that all the negative press Kate gets about "not working," "doing nothing" and "get a job" is complete non-sense. There are a lot of women who go to collage and still CHOOSE to not work whether that be to raise a family or not. However, It appears to me that her position in the Royal family is a job. She has to maintain her weight, beauty, style, is subject to countless public scrutiny, and has to make all her personal decisions with respect to her "image." Sure her job is different than most as she never has to worry about money or un-employment, however I am sure she still has stressful moments and mundane days. As to making a difference or a legacy, give her a break she just started. I hardly think that a few years into a person's career, major lifetime achievements have been accomplished.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just for another perspective, this is my opinion. We've been talking about it in the Royal Ladies Fashion Thread. I'll repost it here: 
Kate has never appeared to have any desire to work and I don't think she ever will. I will be quite surprised and impressed if she steps up the royal and charitable duties. She does the bare minimum royal engagements and charity work and that's that. She knows it, the other royals know it, and most of the public knows it. It appears as if all she wants to do is wear tiaras, shop, and vacation. That's why she's been known as "waity katie" for years and then "Duchess DoLittle." And now that she and William are finally married, it probably doesn't even matter to her what the media says about her. She's the future queen and there is nothing anyone else can do about it unless something radical happens. She's free to say she's too sick to go to a charity function, but be seen out shopping every day that week. And it's really no skin off her back when she's lounging on the beach and everyone back in London is shaking their heads at her. And I wouldn't care if she took all the vacations, bought all the clothes, and got all the blowouts in the world if she was still doing it on her parents' time and dime, but she has an obligation to fulfill that she is not fulfilling, and the taxpayers are now helping to fund her lavish and idle lifestyle while she basically does squat for them or anyone.


----------



## SummerDream

Exactly. For a royal, Kate is incredibly lazy. I have read a number of excuses given to her from her and William not being the direct heir to the throne to giving William and her time to start a family; however, people giving her these excuses never stop to think how is it that the Wessexes, Gloucesters, and Kents who will never be heir to the throne and will be phased out does far more duties and charities than Catherine (the future Queen) and even doing so while they are pregnant.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Just for another perspective, this is my opinion. We've been talking about it in the Royal Ladies Fashion Thread. I'll repost it here:
> Kate has never appeared to have any desire to work and I don't think she ever will. I will be quite surprised and impressed if she steps up the royal and charitable duties. She does the bare minimum royal engagements and charity work and that's that. She knows it, the other royals know it, and most of the public knows it. It appears as if all she wants to do is wear tiaras, shop, and vacation. That's why she's been known as "waity katie" for years and then "Duchess DoLittle." And now that she and William are finally married, it probably doesn't even matter to her what the media says about her. She's the future queen and there is nothing anyone else can do about it unless something radical happens. She's free to say she's too sick to go to a charity function, but be seen out shopping every day that week. And it's really no skin off her back when she's lounging on the beach and everyone back in London is shaking their heads at her. *And I wouldn't care if she took all the vacations, bought all the clothes, and got all the blowouts in the world if she was still doing it on her parents' time and dime, but she has an obligation to fulfill that she is not fulfilling, and the taxpayers are now helping to fund her lavish and idle lifestyle while she basically does squat for them or anyone.*



Absolutely agree, especially with the bolded! 

And as far as the poster saying she refuses to wear designer labels - no she shouldn't!!! I would be pissed as a tax payer. Heck I think it's so wrong now how the royals get what they get. And I am not even British! My mother in-law is and is a royal supporter but I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## qudz104

LVLover said:


> It is MY OPINION that all the negative press Kate gets about "not working," "doing nothing" and "get a job" is complete non-sense. There are a lot of women who go to collage and still CHOOSE to not work whether that be to raise a family or not. However, It appears to me that her position in the Royal family is a job. She has to maintain her weight, beauty, style, is subject to countless public scrutiny, and has to make all her personal decisions with respect to her "image." Sure her job is different than most as she never has to worry about money or un-employment, however I am sure she still has stressful moments and mundane days. As to making a difference or a legacy, give her a break she just started. I hardly think that a few years into a person's career, major lifetime achievements have been accomplished.



Include me here.. I went to pharmacy school, hold 3 active lisences to practice but am a sahm. Whatever works for each person!


----------



## gelbergirl

I think they should have these vacations.  He works as a helicopter pilot, represents the family along with her on those overseas trips.  Now they can take a break before (heir to the throne ) baby comes.


----------



## Avril

What's wrong with going on vacation?  She's rich, people go on vacations if they have the money to so so.  Her family are wealthy as it is, obviously she is more well off financially now that she's married to William but she was still well of before that. Even if she is sitting around all day doing nothing, that is her choice!  She doesn't need to work if she doesn't want to.  You can sit around all day and still want to go on holiday to get away from the crappy weather.

I also think it's refreshing that she wears high-street clothes a lot, people can relate to her and can afford to buy some of the same clothes.  She cancelled her engagements because she was suffering from HG, she's over it now so she can go out and about more.  Besides, I think there's a big difference between popping into a shop to get a few things and going to a big event where she has to meet tons of people, be immaculately dressed, etc.  Give the girl a break!


----------



## mikimoto007

Avril said:


> What's wrong with going on vacation?  She's rich, people go on vacations if they have the money to so so.  Her family are wealthy as it is, obviously she is more well off financially now that she's married to William but she was still well of before that. Even if she is sitting around all day doing nothing, that is her choice!  She doesn't need to work if she doesn't want to.  You can sit around all day and still want to go on holiday to get away from the crappy weather.
> 
> I also think it's refreshing that she wears high-street clothes a lot, people can relate to her and can afford to buy some of the same clothes.  She cancelled her engagements because she was suffering from HG, she's over it now so she can go out and about more.  Besides, I think there's a big difference between popping into a shop to get a few things and going to a big event where she has to meet tons of people, be immaculately dressed, etc.  Give the girl a break!



No problems with her going on vacation. No problems with rich people going on vacation. The problem is, she does need to work. Her security is publicly funded. If she and William don't wish to carry out royal duties that's fine. William should give up his place in the line of succession if they just wish to be rich people and not fulfil any public role. But likewise, they shouldn't expect any of the privileges that seem to come with being royal - attending film premieres, decent seats at Wimbledon. I guess my problem stems from her wanting all of these things but not doing much work for it. 

The Monarchy depends very much on public opinion. I wish Kate (and William) would bear that in mind a little more. I get what you're saying - there is a big difference in nipping to the shops and attending a full blown public engagement. But it appears disrespectful to the British public to be able to shop and not to attend engagements. If I was sick from work, I wouldn't want to be seen out shopping on the basis that it's less stressful than my job. A few engagements between her recovery and her holiday wouldn't have gone amiss. 

Btw, your dog looks beautiful!


----------



## Eva1991

LVLover said:


> It is _MY OPINION_ that all the negative press Kate gets about "not working," "doing nothing" and "get a job" is complete non-sense. There are a lot of women who go to collage and still CHOOSE to not work whether that be to raise a family or not. However, It appears to me that her position in the Royal family is a job. She has to maintain her weight, beauty, style, is subject to countless public scrutiny, and has to make all her personal decisions with respect to her "image." Sure her job is different than most as she never has to worry about money or un-employment, however I am sure she still has stressful moments and mundane days. As to making a difference or a legacy, give her a break she just started. I hardly think that a few years into a person's career, major lifetime achievements have been accomplished.



Well said!


----------



## ERR

LVLover said:


> It is _MY OPINION_ that all the negative press Kate gets about "not working," "doing nothing" and "get a job" is complete non-sense. There are a lot of women who go to collage and still CHOOSE to not work whether that be to raise a family or not. However, It appears to me that her position in the Royal family is a job. She has to maintain her weight, beauty, style, is subject to countless public scrutiny, and has to make all her personal decisions with respect to her "image." Sure her job is different than most as she never has to worry about money or un-employment, however I am sure she still has stressful moments and mundane days. As to making a difference or a legacy, give her a break she just started. I hardly think that a few years into a person's career, major lifetime achievements have been accomplished.




I agree. And I'm sure there was some pressure to get pregnant and get started on a family.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

mikimoto007 said:


> No problems with her going on vacation. No problems with rich people going on vacation. The problem is, she does need to work. Her security is publicly funded. If she and William don't wish to carry out royal duties that's fine. William should give up his place in the line of succession if they just wish to be rich people and not fulfil any public role. But likewise, they shouldn't expect any of the privileges that seem to come with being royal - attending film premieres, decent seats at Wimbledon. I guess my problem stems from her wanting all of these things but not doing much work for it.
> 
> The Monarchy depends very much on public opinion. I wish Kate (and William) would bear that in mind a little more. I get what you're saying - there is a big difference in nipping to the shops and attending a full blown public engagement. But it appears disrespectful to the British public to be able to shop and not to attend engagements. If I was sick from work, I wouldn't want to be seen out shopping on the basis that it's less stressful than my job. A few engagements between her recovery and her holiday wouldn't have gone amiss.
> 
> Btw, your dog looks beautiful!



I so agree with your post. It blows my mind that some people think keeping up her image and being a public figure is a job in itself. Say what?


----------



## twin-fun

Alex Spoils Me said:


> I so agree with your post. It blows my mind that some people think keeping up her image and being a public figure is a job in itself. Say what?


----------



## labelwhore04

I thought it was common knowledge that the royals don't do much? They're not exactly the hardest working people in the world. The whole concept of 'royalty' is silly, you're born into this life where you're incredibly privleged yet you don't actually have a meaningful role in society. If every member of the royal family were to drop off the face of the earth, nothing would change. They contribute nothing. It's a really outdated concept but it continues on because of tradition, plus people seem to be fascinated by them. Why do people care how much Kate does? It's not like she's doing anything meaningful anyway. Showing up an event here and there is nothing, it's all for image.


----------



## Designer<3

Royal fury after Italian magazine publishes pictures of pregnant 'bikini-clad' Kate on the beach in Mustique 



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ini-published-Chi-magazine.html#axzz2KjBl7j9h


----------



## mikimoto007

How precious can you get? They are absurd.


----------



## bisousx

Lol, when isn't the royal family in a fury about _something_? I can get the public backlash. They live lavishly off the people's taxes. It's similar to how Californians felt when Octomom became famous.


----------



## Sasha2012

Designer<3 said:


> Royal fury after Italian magazine publishes pictures of pregnant 'bikini-clad' Kate on the beach in Mustique
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ini-published-Chi-magazine.html#axzz2KjBl7j9h



I saw the picture(if it was the correct one) yesterday and I didn't even see any bump. If they didn't mention she was pregnant you'd never know.


----------



## qudz104

Sasha2012 said:


> I saw the picture(if it was the correct one) yesterday and I didn't even see any bump. If they didn't mention she was pregnant you'd never know.



lol, i just saw it as well, it just looks like a good lunch bump.


----------



## Sternchen

I also saw the photo and you could see a very small bump, but nothing shocking.

I feel bad for them that they can't even enjoy a few days alone, but that's what comes with the title.

...but for them to get all in a hizzy?? They are attracting much more attention to the photos than would have been without the hooplah.


----------



## love_addict919

Sternchen said:


> I also saw the photo and you could see a very small bump, but nothing shocking.
> 
> I feel bad for them that they can't even enjoy a few days alone, but that's what comes with the title.
> 
> ...but for them to get all in a hizzy?? They are attracting much more attention to the photos than would have been without the hooplah.



I agree. If the palace just ignored it instead of making a spectacle, i doubt it would attract as much attention, or at least blow over sooner.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why are they so upset? It's just some pics of her in a bikini. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## lulu212121

Sounds like they are trying to stir empathy for Kate, now since there has been some complaining about her not doing anything. Nice try. All the palace does is remind the people that they are on vacation.


----------



## karo

It's ridiculous that the palace is in fury.... Come on, times when the royals had some special treatment are long gone. My advice is, if they don't want to be fotographed in bikinis or topless, they should spend the vacations in their countryside estate, where no paps are allowed.


----------



## twin-fun

They are on a beach in swim suits. They know paps will take pics. Kate, Will, and the rest of the clan need to take a seat.


----------



## solange

I can't get the article here on my phone, but the Duchess is now picking up frequency and volume of her public work post-holiday.


----------



## mikimoto007

But she has only announced one public engagement? Maybe I missed something. Still, I suppose one is picking up the frequency.


----------



## purseproblm

She's also announced that she is to become patron of 3 new charities. Not saying she's going a lot... But it's better than nothing


----------



## mikimoto007

purseproblm said:


> She's also announced that she is to become patron of 3 new charities. Not saying she's going a lot... But it's better than nothing



Have they named them yet? 

She has announced a new engagement in Grimsby. And I expect she will give out the shamrocks to the Irish Guards on St Patricks Day.


----------



## Sasha2012

Arriving at Hope House in South London.

She looks healthier


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks good


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like the dress, she looks good!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks so much better with some weight on her IMO!


----------



## Sternchen

Beautiful


----------



## Avril

Love her.  Se just never puts a fashion foot wrong, she always looks fab!


----------



## Slavisa

She looks beautiful!!


----------



## mikimoto007

Her dress is a bit blah - never a bad thing when you want the focus to be on your charity work. But she herself looks very well. Her hair looks thinner. Has she taken out hair extensions?


----------



## ByeKitty

mikimoto007 said:


> Her dress is a bit blah - never a bad thing when you want the focus to be on your charity work. But she herself looks very well. Her hair looks thinner. Has she taken out hair extensions?



I think it's just gotten a bit longer so it's a bit flatter because it's heavier... At least, that's what happens to me and I have a pretty similar hairtype!


----------



## Coco Belle

Love that tiny bump. She is so thin, poor thing.


----------



## kys.kys

she look fabulous!! love the dress...


----------



## chinableu

Did she get some sort of training in how to hold her hands?  Must be a royal thing.

*shrugs*


----------



## labelwhore04

Her hair always looks so good!


----------



## kaitydid

I love her dress! She looks so lovely!


----------



## labelwhore04

I think Kate is beautiful. She has classic simple beauty, if that makes any sense. She has nice features and a really cute smile. I think she would look stunning with different eye makeup. She always has the same, dark eyeliner that does nothing for her.


----------



## mlbags

About two days ago whilst I was in a hurry, I heard over Singapore's local radio something to the effect that Kate wants to move her family (or mom) into the Palace so she has her Mom with her when the baby is born.  It was also mentioned that Prince William is not too happy with this idea.

I've been wanting to read more on this forum and am surprised that there has yet to be any posts on this.  I couldn't had heard wrong.

Any one has more information on this?


----------



## Sasha2012

Attending a wedding in the Swiss Alps today.


----------



## bergafer3

I'm so happy for them


----------



## Sternchen

Awww, everyone looks like they're having fun! 

Love the picture of the three of them throwing rice.

I wonder who got married?


----------



## lulu212121

She always looks super happy when Price Harry is around. LOL!


----------



## ellek72

I would too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wouldn't we all? LOL. 

How far along is she? You still can't even tell she's pregnant. I can't for the life of me picture her as a mother for some reason.


----------



## tangowithme

lulu212121 said:


> She always looks super happy when Price Harry is around. LOL!



Harry seems to be one of these people who spreads fun and cheer wherever he is. His crazy antics are not only forgiven, but make him seem all the more human. I enjoy seeing photos of him when he has an impromptu ballgame with kids, or they dance together. It never looks staged. 

He's "real" with his wide grin, not constrained by his role as much as William is, and maybe that's why Kate enjoys his company so much. 

I think Harry will be a really good dad some day.


----------



## No Cute

tangowithme said:


> Harry seems to be one of these people who spreads fun and cheer wherever he is. His crazy antics are not only forgiven, but make him seem all the more human. I enjoy seeing photos of him when he has an impromptu ballgame with kids, or they dance together. It never looks staged.
> 
> He's "real" with his wide grin, not constrained by his role as much as William is, and maybe that's why Kate enjoys his company so much.
> 
> I think Harry will be a really good dad some day.



He seems like that to me, too.  And I bet Prince William loves having Prince Harry around, which then makes Kate happy because he husband is happier.  Look at the future King laugh!

I feel ya, *Coco*.  Tiny bump.  But she's tall, too, so that would make her look even smaller, right? I'm so glad she's doing well enough to get out sometimes.  She had me really worried early in her pregnancy with how long her hospital stay was, even in HG circles, it was a long stay to come out without a PICC line, which I've not seen any evidence of through clothing. Could be she has one, though. Can't really speculate on protocols selected for her.  That's all I think when I see pics of her, that I'm so relieved she's able to get out.

She'd due in July, early in July I believe, so she is five months-ish.


----------



## tangowithme

No Cute said:


> He seems like that to me, too.  And I bet William loves having Harry around, which then makes Kate happy because he husband is happier.
> 
> 
> That's all I think when I see pics of her, that I'm so relieved she's able to get out.



Kate looks so pretty in the photos of the wedding in the Alps. There's a bit of fullness in her cheeks now, which is very becoming. Harry is bound to be a doting uncle, bouncing the baby.


----------



## No Cute

tangowithme said:


> Kate looks so pretty in the photos of the wedding in the Alps. There's a bit of fullness in her cheeks now, which is very becoming*. Harry is bound to be a doting uncle, bouncing the baby.*



He's going to be ridiculous, isn't he?  Baby is going to adore Uncle Harry.


----------



## tangowithme

No Cute said:


> He's going to be ridiculous, isn't he?  Baby is going to adore Uncle Harry.



Can't help but wonder who Harry will get married to some day. His preference in looks is clear, also in a girl's certain way of being carefree and fun-loving just like Harry - which may not leave Grandmother very amused. 

It's good for him that he's not first in line to the throne. He has quite a bit more freedom to lead his life, if the word "freedom" can be used for a member of the royal family. 

I can picture him rolling in the dirt with kids, teaching them all sorts of fun stuff Grandmother would disapprove of, and generally having a grand old time.


----------



## No Cute

tangowithme said:


> Can't help but wonder who Harry will get married to some day. His preference in looks is clear, also in a girl's certain way of being carefree and fun-loving just like Harry - which may not leave Grandmother very amused.
> 
> It's good for him that he's not first in line to the throne. He has quite a bit more freedom to lead his life, if the word "freedom" can be used for a member of the royal family.
> 
> *I can picture him rolling in the dirt with kids, teaching them all sorts of fun stuff Grandmother would disapprove of, and generally having a grand old time*.



Me, too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tangowithme said:


> Can't help but wonder who Harry will get married to some day. His preference in looks is clear, also in a girl's certain way of being carefree and fun-loving just like Harry - which may not leave Grandmother very amused.
> 
> It's good for him that he's not first in line to the throne. He has quite a bit more freedom to lead his life, if the word "freedom" can be used for a member of the royal family.
> 
> I can picture him rolling in the dirt with kids, teaching them all sorts of fun stuff Grandmother would disapprove of, and generally having a grand old time.



I think Harry would have married Chelsy if she had wanted to.


----------



## mikimoto007

mlbags said:


> About two days ago whilst I was in a hurry, I heard over Singapore's local radio something to the effect that Kate wants to move her family (or mom) into the Palace so she has her Mom with her when the baby is born.  It was also mentioned that Prince William is not too happy with this idea.
> 
> I've been wanting to read more on this forum and am surprised that there has yet to be any posts on this.  I couldn't had heard wrong.
> 
> Any one has more information on this?



I can't see this happening. The Middletons are getting a lot of bad press at the moment for cashing in on Kate's marriage. Moving into KP - even temporarily - wouldn't be a great idea. From a PR side anyway. But I'm not sure they care too much about PR.


----------



## mikimoto007

Sternchen said:


> Awww, everyone looks like they're having fun!
> 
> Love the picture of the three of them throwing rice.
> 
> I wonder who got married?



Mark Tomlinson and Laura Bechtolsheimer. I think Mark's parents own Beaufort polo club and he plays polo a lot with the Princes. Laura won gold for UK at the Olympics for dressage. There are pictures of her dress here -->  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-Wills-Harry-couples-Swiss-Alps-wedding.html

I'd love to see it without the jacket - the lace looks beautiful. 

Kate looks great too. Her coat is beautiful, as is her hat. I hate that dress,but never mind. The coat with the fur collar makes up for it.


----------



## Avril

Nothing unusual about having your mother stay with you for a while after having a baby, if she does move Carole in, she's not the first woman to have done so and certainly won't be the last.


----------



## mikimoto007

Nothing unusal about it at all. But  most people who do this don't have staff already and don't have taxpayer funded security which Carole would benefit from if she did move in.


----------



## Avril

mikimoto007 said:


> Nothing unusal about it at all. But  most people who do this don't have staff already and don't have taxpayer funded security which Carole would benefit from if she did move in.



There's a big difference in having staff around vs having your own mother helping you out.


----------



## Sasha2012

(March 3)


----------



## Sasha2012

Touring Grimsby hospice (March 5)


----------



## mikimoto007

The dress under the coat is beautiful. You'd never know she's five months pregnant.


----------



## love_addict919

She seems really nice


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's FIVE months pregnant? She's still sooooo skinny.


----------



## mikimoto007

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's FIVE months pregnant? She's still sooooo skinny.



Maybe not quite five. The baby's due in July. You can see the coat fits more tightly than it did the last time she wore it, and she has the belt higher, but she doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## kaitydid

Love what she's wearing!


----------



## Sternchen

According to a German newspaper: a fan gave Kate a teddy bear and Kate thanked the fan and said "I will save it for my dau... baby"

Not sure how true it is.

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-appears-to-inadvertently-drop-hint-at-event/


----------



## cph706

Sternchen said:


> According to a German newspaper: a fan gave Kate a teddy bear and Kate thanked the fan and said "I will save it for my dau... baby"
> 
> Not sure how true it is.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-appears-to-inadvertently-drop-hint-at-event/


I have a question that perhaps more experienced royal watchers than I will know the answer to. Traditionally the heir to the throne is given title "Prince of Wales", which of course Charles holds now. It might be reasonable to assume that William would receive that title when his father becomes king and he is heir to the throne.

If this baby is a girl, she will be heir apparent (unlike HM the Queen when she was Princess Elizabeth, she was heir presumptive, in case her father somehow had a son). Would this female heir apparent be given the title Princess of Wales in her own right? Just wondering.


----------



## MarieG

Love Kate! She has such great taste and comes across so genuine!


----------



## mikimoto007

cph706 said:


> I have a question that perhaps more experienced royal watchers than I will know the answer to. Traditionally the heir to the throne is given title "Prince of Wales", which of course Charles holds now. It might be reasonable to assume that William would receive that title when his father becomes king and he is heir to the throne.
> 
> If this baby is a girl, she will be heir apparent (unlike HM the Queen when she was Princess Elizabeth, she was heir presumptive, in case her father somehow had a son). Would this female heir apparent be given the title Princess of Wales in her own right? Just wondering.



The next in line to the throne is typically Prince of Wales - so if it's a girl I imagine that would be changed to Princess of Wales,once William becomes King.

It is possible they might have use another title for a female heir - the same way Camilla doesn't use her Princess of Wales title - but she would still have it.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

If Charles becomes King, William becomes Prince of Wales. If they have a daughter, she is a Princess but not Princess of Wales. If/when William becomes King, his daughter then becomes Princess of Wales. Kate Middleton will never be an actual "Princess", just as she will never actually become Queen (when William becomes King, she would hold the title of Queen consort, although she will have a different tile officially). If Kate is allowed to use Queen, it will be courtesy use only. She will not officially be Queen, just as the current Queens husband isn't titled "King"

Their children will be Princes and Princesses. While all their children will have the title of Princess/Prince, only the first born will become Prince/Princess of Wales. If the eldest of their children die or abdicate when they get older, the second born becomes Prince/Princess of Wales. 




cph706 said:


> I have a question that perhaps more experienced royal watchers than I will know the answer to. Traditionally the heir to the throne is given title "Prince of Wales", which of course Charles holds now. It might be reasonable to assume that William would receive that title when his father becomes king and he is heir to the throne.
> 
> If this baby is a girl, she will be heir apparent (unlike HM the Queen when she was Princess Elizabeth, she was heir presumptive, in case her father somehow had a son). Would this female heir apparent be given the title Princess of Wales in her own right? Just wondering.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

mikimoto007 said:


> The next in line to the throne is typically Prince of Wales - so if it's a girl I imagine that would be changed to Princess of Wales,once William becomes King.
> 
> It is possible they might have use another title for a female heir - the same way Camilla doesn't use her Princess of Wales title - but she would still have it.



Camilla doesn't have the title Princess of Wales, despite her marriage with Prince Charles. Any titles must be approved and appointed by the Queen. Her title is Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Rothesay. 

Her full title is Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cornwall, Duchess of Rothesay, Countess of Chester, Dame Grand Cross of the Royal Victorian Order.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's FIVE months pregnant? She's still sooooo skinny.



Her face is filling out a bit but if it wasn't announced she was pregnant I would never know cause she isn't really showing yet..


----------



## mikimoto007

Bvlgari_Babe said:


> Camilla doesn't have the title Princess of Wales, despite her marriage with Prince Charles. Any titles must be approved and appointed by the Queen. Her title is Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Rothesay.
> 
> Her full title is Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cornwall, Duchess of Rothesay, Countess of Chester, Dame Grand Cross of the Royal Victorian Order.



She uses those titles, yes. But she is technically Princess of Wales. The Department of Constitutional Affairs confirmed it around the time of her marriage, as did Clarence House. Both statements stressed that she would use the Duchess of Cornwall title.

I don't believe it is as simple as titles being approved and appointed by the Queen. Some titles require legislation to be amended.


----------



## chinableu

She really is lovely.  

This photo really made me laugh.  



:giggles:


----------



## serene

Some new pics http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-coat-match-complexion-Cheltenham-races.html

Did she move buttons on the coat? it looks still too tight on her


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks cute. William used to be so handsome.


----------



## Coco Belle

He's still got a handsomeish sort of face, it's just that very unfortunate style of balding that the Windsor men seem prone to that's the problem IMO.

Also you can see he's taken on his father's public mannerisms to the nth degree. He clasps his hands in front of him, cranes his head forward while walking with his hands behind his back, etc. Which ages him, and kind of telegraphs "doddering old toff" to people subconsciously.

 Also all those mannerisms are there to say to people "I may be fabulously privileged and famous but don't worry, I'm here to help" which again isn't a massively charismatic way to present oneself. But then, neither Charles nor Wills seems interested in appearing charismatic (and therefore probably a bit smug, if that makes sense) to the public. They want to seem nonthreatening and nice.

If you take a look at photos of Wills (and Charles) on the polo field, you'll see a totally different set of body language which probably reflects their private characters much more. Lots of physical confidence and more of a sense of ease with privilege.


----------



## mikimoto007

She looks really well here. I love her outfit - but seriously, how many pinky-toned coats does one person need?


----------



## buzzytoes

Her face looks like it's filling out in these new pics.


----------



## tangowithme

mikimoto007 said:


> She looks really well here. I love her outfit - but seriously, how many pinky-toned coats does one person need?



That coat is such a pretty color, especially worn with the chocolate-brown hat.


----------



## mikimoto007

tangowithme said:


> That coat is such a pretty color, especially worn with the chocolate-brown hat.


 
Yeah, the coat is a nice enough colour (very flattering) and the accessories are great, but I feel like she has tons of coats like this - I can think of two others like this of the top of my head.

Another blog said she had the coat made larger by moving the buttons - there was a picture where you could see the indentations of where the buttons used to be.


----------



## Sternchen

Yup, you can definitely see where the buttons used to be 

I hope spring comes soon so she can't continue hiding her belly behind winter coats


----------



## tangowithme

mikimoto007 said:


> Yeah, the coat is a nice enough colour (very flattering) and the accessories are great, but I feel like she has tons of coats like this - I can think of two others like this of the top of my head.
> 
> Another blog said she had the coat made larger by moving the buttons - there was a picture where you could see the indentations of where the buttons used to be.



I hadn't noticed the other ones in that color range, so this one stood out to me. I think it's nice she's having it altered to accomodate the changing figure. But surely something can be done so those indentations aren't noticeable?


----------



## mikimoto007

tangowithme said:


> I hadn't noticed the other ones in that color range, so this one stood out to me. I think it's nice she's having it altered to accomodate the changing figure. But surely something can be done so those indentations aren't noticeable?


 
The Maxmara coat she wore to Cambridge and the coat she wore a few weekends ago at a wedding in Switzerland are both similar in colour - paler, but similar. 

I agree, it is a good idea to alter the coat. I don't think there is an way to make them less noticeable. They'll probably go away with time - that's what happened when my school blazer was altered in the same way. They aren't going to go away before she has the baby.

I'm not sure we're going to see much of a baby bump at all. I think she will cut down on engagements in the months leading up to it - in the mean time lots of dresses with high waists.


----------



## tangowithme

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm not sure we're going to see much of a baby bump at all. I think she will cut down on engagements in the months leading up to it - in the mean time lots of dresses with high waists.



I agree. High-waisted dresses were what I wore during my pregnancy. They look good and are comfortable. 

Not everyone ought to attempt the Amber Rose styling while they're pregnant!


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...heel-stuck-grate-military-barracks-visit.html

Pictures of Kate giving out shamrocks on St Patricks to the Irish Guards. She wore the same coat-dress as last year. I preferred the way she wore it last year, but obviously she has to wear it more loosely now. Love the black accessories instead of the brown though!


----------



## Sasha2012

Her baby bump needs to hurry up and pop!


----------



## mlbags

MarieG said:


> Love Kate! She has such great taste *and comes across so genuine*!



I couldn't agree more, MarieG

.... and I really love her smile too.  In fact, in her public engagements, she looks so warm and genuine, and completely comfortable meeting the public.  I like.


----------



## angelnyc89

^ I completely agree.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*I read that Kate said yesterday she would like a boy and William wants a girl.*


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ereavement-UK-Saunderton-Buckinghamshire.html

Pictures of Kate and William visiting child bereavement charity. I think is the best I've ever seen her look - I just wish the coat came with a peter pan collar. But she looks great - this is the first time I've seen her and thought she was pregnant - as opposed to just after a large lunch. I have no idea how she sat down in that coat and dress though.


----------



## homelife

Wow, talk about bump watch! Until this point, we hadn't seen it in all its glory.

It's a little off-putting and scary how close some of the fans/people can get to Kate and Will. I hope security is on the ready.


----------



## NYC BAP

homelife said:


> Wow, talk about bump watch! Until this point, we hadn't seen it in all its glory.
> 
> It's a little off-putting and scary how close some of the fans/people can get to Kate and Will. I hope security is on the ready.


She should just show it off, I dont get all hiding the bump. We all know she is preggers and should she show it off and be proud.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm still not really seeing a bump haha. If I didn't know she was pregnant I wouldn't think it was a baby bump.


----------



## berrydiva

NYC BAP said:


> She should just show it off, I dont get all hiding the bump. We all know she is preggers and should she show it off and be proud.


Think it's a royal thing....something I read somewhere about how they're expected to dress while pregnant.


----------



## caitlin1214

mikimoto007 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ereavement-UK-Saunderton-Buckinghamshire.html
> 
> Pictures of Kate and William visiting child bereavement charity. I think is the best I've ever seen her look - I just wish the coat came with a peter pan collar. But she looks great - this is the first time I've seen her and thought she was pregnant - as opposed to just after a large lunch. I have no idea how she sat down in that coat and dress though.



I love how the card on the teddy bear starts off with, "To William and Kate and Bump"!


----------



## caitlin1214

mikimoto007 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...heel-stuck-grate-military-barracks-visit.html
> 
> Pictures of Kate giving out shamrocks on St Patricks to the Irish Guards. She wore the same coat-dress as last year. I preferred the way she wore it last year, but obviously she has to wear it more loosely now. Love the black accessories instead of the brown though!



I'm so glad she was able to laugh off getting her heel suck in the grate and that it wasn't anything worse. 


In the video, he offers her his arm when she realizes she's stuck and it's such a sweet gesture.


----------



## caitlin1214

If it's a girl, I have the feeling Diana would be one of her names.


----------



## mikimoto007

caitlin1214 said:


> I'm so glad she was able to laugh off getting her heel suck in the grate and that it wasn't anything worse.
> 
> 
> In the video, he offers her his arm when she realizes she's stuck and it's such a sweet gesture.



Yeah, she did make it look very elegant.


----------



## mikimoto007

NYC BAP said:


> She should just show it off, I dont get all hiding the bump. We all know she is preggers and should she show it off and be proud.



I don't think she is hiding the bump - she just has a very small bump. She hasn't really been known for wearing tight clothing when she wasn't pregnant - why would that change now?


----------



## mikimoto007

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm still not really seeing a bump haha. If I didn't know she was pregnant I wouldn't think it was a baby bump.



Maybe I have to eat my words - when I saw the later pictures of her just in the dress it didn't look like there was much of a bump.


----------



## Sharont2305

mlbags said:


> I couldn't agree more, MarieG
> 
> .... and I really love her smile too.  In fact, in her public engagements, she looks so warm and genuine, and completely comfortable meeting the public.  I like.


 
I can vouch for the fact that she is like that in real life too, she's adorable and very friendly


----------



## Sharont2305

caitlin1214 said:


> If it's a girl, I have the feeling Diana would be one of her names.


I think that rather than Diana, it would be more subtle to have Frances as one of her names after Dianas middle name and Dianas mother was Frances.


----------



## mikimoto007

Sharont2305 said:


> I think that rather than Diana, it would be more subtle to have Frances as one of her names after Dianas middle name and Dianas mother was Frances.



I agree. I think we are more likely to have a Frances - or some derivative of it. My money's on Alice as a first name.


----------



## twin-fun

Queen Frances? Has a nice ring to it. I like!


----------



## Sharont2305

twin-fun said:


> Queen Frances? Has a nice ring to it. I like!


I think maybe as a middle name, my money is on Victoria Elizabeth Frances.
As this baby will one day be Queen or King, I think the first name has to be Regal



mikimoto007 said:


> I agree. I think we are more likely to have a Frances - or some derivative of it. My money's on Alice as a first name.


Oooh thats a nice name too.


----------



## mikimoto007

Sharont2305 said:


> I think maybe as a middle name, my money is on Victoria Elizabeth Frances.
> As this baby will one day be Queen or King, I think the first name has to be Regal
> 
> 
> Oooh thats a nice name too.



Victoria would hit the spot as well - either way, I'd be amazed if it's a name that hasn't been used before. Kate and Will seem fairly traditional.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ropes-Tube-public-engagement-stomach-bug.html

Pictures of Kate with the Queen and DoE at Baker Street Tube.

I don't think Kate looks as well here. Her outfit is smart, it's just frumpy. The coat with the contrast trim could belong in the Queen's wardrobe. (admittedly not at that length.)


----------



## MJDaisy

i am so obsessed with kate. she is just so cute. i'm so excited for the royal baby.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think that look is actually less frumpy than usual for Kate.

I can see them using Diana as a middle name.


----------



## gelbergirl

I am thinking the kid could change his or her name when he/she ascends the throne.
They do that, I am not sure why.


----------



## mikimoto007

gelbergirl said:


> I am thinking the kid could change his or her name when he/she ascends the throne.
> They do that, I am not sure why.



The last time that was done was when the current Queen's father did it - a long time ago. I think I read something about Charles lanning on doing it as well....I don't know I think it's a tradition that will have died out when this baby takes the throne - in fifty/sixty years time.


----------



## Sterntalerli

mikimoto007 said:


> I agree. I think we are more likely to have a Frances - or some derivative of it. My money's on Alice as a first name.



Why Alice?


----------



## labelwhore04

It would be so nice if they named their baby something different. There are ENOUGH Victorias, Elizabeths, Charles, etc in royal history. They are the new generation, they should spice it up. It doesn't have to be something ridiculous, just different than the usual.


----------



## twin-fun

labelwhore04 said:


> It would be so nice if they named their baby something different. There are ENOUGH Victorias, Elizabeths, Charles, etc in royal history. They are the new generation, they should spice it up. It doesn't have to be something ridiculous, just different than the usual.



Neither one of them comes across as the type who would spice things up. After all, he gave her his divorced mother's engagement ring...


----------



## Coco Belle

twin-fun said:


> Neither one of them comes across as the type who would spice things up. After all, he gave her his divorced mother's engagement ring...



ITA they are both markedly traditionalist.

If it's a girl, I think Elizabeth and Diana will both feature in the name. They will want to honour the reigning monarch. Charlotte/Caroline probably, too, to honour Carole Middleton and Prince Charles. 

They might go with Alice as a first name, for the sake of allowing the child a little individuality, but I would bet that if the child did ascend the throne, she would take Elizabeth as her regnant name and become Elizabeth III.


----------



## Stansy

Sharont2305 said:


> I think maybe as a middle name, my money is on Victoria Elizabeth Frances.
> As this baby will one day be Queen or King, I think the first name has to be Regal




I don't think they will call a girl Victoria - there will be a Queen Victoria in Sweden in the future...


----------



## mikimoto007

Sterntalerli said:


> Why Alice?



After Philip's mother. She was a pretty cool lady. I think it would be a a nie way to honour Philip as well.

I would love Charlotte actually!


----------



## mikimoto007

labelwhore04 said:


> It would be so nice if they named their baby something different. There are ENOUGH Victorias, Elizabeths, Charles, etc in royal history. They are the new generation, they should spice it up. It doesn't have to be something ridiculous, just different than the usual.



I'd like it if we had something different as well - not something wild, but just something that hasn't been used in a while - kind of like Eugenie and Beatrice.

Peter Phillips' kids all have unusual-ish names though. But obviously they aren't royal.


----------



## Sharont2305

twin-fun said:


> Neither one of them comes across as the type who would spice things up. After all, he gave her his divorced mother's engagement ring...


 

I think precisely the opposite, lol, he spiced it up well and truly by doing that, especially as she was divorced.


----------



## Sharont2305

mikimoto007 said:


> After Philip's mother. She was a pretty cool lady. I think it would be a a nie way to honour Philip as well.
> 
> I would love Charlotte actually!


 
Agreed, Charlotte or Alice are lovely names, modern but traditional


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> It would be so nice if they named their baby something different. There are ENOUGH Victorias, Elizabeths, Charles, etc in royal history. They are the new generation, they should spice it up. It doesn't have to be something ridiculous, just different than the usual.



My money is on Moon Unit of Wales!!


----------



## Sharont2305

As they have the Welsh connection, with him being William Prince of Wales ( and they live near me )I would also like them to choose a Welsh name, there are some lovely girls names.


----------



## Coco Belle

Sharont2305 said:


> As they have the Welsh connection, with him being William Prince of Wales ( and they live near me )I would also like them to choose a Welsh name, there are some lovely girls names.



I've actually heard quite a lot of speculation that they might at least go for a Welsh middle name, maybe Angharad. That would be so lovely I think.


----------



## mikimoto007

A Welsh name would be a really nice idea.

Note we are all assuming it's a girl!


----------



## Coco Belle

mikimoto007 said:


> A Welsh name would be a really nice idea.
> 
> *Note we are all assuming it's a girl!*



LOL

I was thinking that they might use David for a boy, because of St David and all, but I think that's what Edward VIII (the one who abdicated) was known as, so it seems less likely. Though, maybe only the Queen Mother would have been worried by that association. Not sure how QEII feels.


----------



## NYC BAP

mikimoto007 said:


> I don't think she is hiding the bump - she just has a very small bump. She hasn't really been known for wearing tight clothing when she wasn't pregnant - why would that change now?



She wears form fitting dresses all the time. Now she is all covered up


----------



## mikimoto007

NYC BAP said:


> She wears form fitting dresses all the time. Now she is all covered up



She wore a lot of form-fitting dresses in Canada,but if you look at the clothes from the Asia tour, they're all dresses with waists and a circle skirts


----------



## Sharont2305

Just seen the lady in question, literally bumped trollies with her. OOps!


----------



## Sternchen

Sharont2305 said:


> Just seen the lady in question, literally bumped trollies with her. OOps!



What, where were you?


----------



## gelbergirl

Sharont2305 said:


> Just seen the lady in question, literally bumped trollies with her. OOps!



what was in the trolly?  Bread, cheese, eggs?


----------



## bluediamond35

I think Alexandra would be a nice traditional name.


----------



## Sharont2305

Sternchen said:


> What, where were you?


 
Saw her in my local supermarket, they live about 10 miles from me so we see them both around reasonably often xx


----------



## mikimoto007

Countess of Stratherne visits Glasgow.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...short-tartan-coat-joins-William-Scotland.html

I hate this coat. It looks too old for her, yet it's too short and the cut is all wrong.


----------



## lulu212121

Wow, only 20 made? That's pretty exclusive. I like that.

I don't mind the length of the coat, but I do think the colors are dowdy. I guess that's why it's a "worker's coat", though. I really like the style of the coat.


----------



## mikimoto007

Yeah, and I like that she's highlighted a little-known British brand

I like the style of the coat in the stock pictures - I think it would look great worn with grey jeans (obviously inappropriate for Kate on this trip) but on Kate the cut doesn't look right - normally where the skirt flares that much the waist is cinched and it doesn't look like that here - I assume because she's pregnant.

I really thought we'd see the Alexander McQueen tartan coat. It looked like it could be adjusted for the pregnancy.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her coat. She doesn't even look 6 months pregnant.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think that's one of her best coats actually! She still doesn't look pregnant.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Upon seeing more pictures, I changed my mind. It's just as bad as most of her other looks.


----------



## ~bastet

I like the coat, but I love plaid so I'm biased.  Is she really already 6 months pregnant?!  I'm almost 4 months and I hope I can look as not-pregnant as her at 6 months.


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ns-Duke-Duchess-Cambridge-Ayrshire-visit.html

Old Armani coat for Kate today in Scotland. I love this coat, I just wish she'd stick with British designers for official outings.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sharont2305 said:


> As they have the Welsh connection, with him being William Prince of Wales ( and they live near me )I would also like them to choose a Welsh name, there are some lovely girls names.



Just curious - what's considered a Welsh name? Can you list some examples please


----------



## Sharont2305

.pursefiend. said:


> Just curious - what's considered a Welsh name? Can you list some examples please


 
Girls

Angharad
Catrin ( Welsh version of Catherine )
Cerys
Dwynwen ( There is a beach near where they live that has a church called Dwynwen )
Llinos
Megan
Rhiannon
Tirion
Seren ( Welsh for star)
Gwawr
Enfys (Welsh for rainbow )
Alaw ( A river on Anglesey )

Boys

Deiniol
Dafydd (Welsh for David )
Dewi ( Form of David )
Gethin
Caio
Cai
Iago ( Welsh for James )
Harri
Llion
Owain
Owen
Steffan ( Welsh for Stephen )


----------



## mikimoto007

.pursefiend. said:


> Just curious - what's considered a Welsh name? Can you list some examples please



Welsh girls names:

Bethan
Angharad
Bronwyn
Cerys

Welsh boys names:

Aneurin
Aled
Gethin


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sharont2305 said:


> Girls
> 
> Angharad
> Catrin ( Welsh version of Catherine )
> Cerys
> Dwynwen ( There is a beach near where they live that has a church called Dwynwen )
> Llinos
> Megan
> Rhiannon
> Tirion
> Seren ( Welsh for star)
> Gwawr
> Enfys (Welsh for rainbow )
> Alaw ( A river on Anglesey )
> 
> Boys
> 
> Deiniol
> Dafydd (Welsh for David )
> Dewi ( Form of David )
> Gethin
> Caio
> Cai
> Iago ( Welsh for James )
> Harri
> Llion
> Owain
> Owen
> Steffan ( Welsh for Stephen )





mikimoto007 said:


> Welsh girls names:
> 
> Bethan
> Angharad
> Bronwyn
> Cerys
> 
> Welsh boys names:
> 
> Aneurin
> Aled
> Gethin




Thank you both!


----------



## chinableu

*Prince William's Kiss Rejected by Little Girl in Glasgow*

:giggles:


----------



## Sasha2012

(April 5)


----------



## Sharont2305

From the front in the pics above she doesn't look pregnant at all, having said that you can tell her figure is fuller and it suits her. Hope she doesn't go too thin again after she has the baby


----------



## Sternchen

God I wish it would get warmer so she would stop wearing coats


----------



## Jasmine K.

She must be carrying a tiny baby in there. Barely showing. Smh


----------



## Coco Belle

Jasmine K. said:


> She must be carrying a tiny baby in there. Barely showing. Smh



Some ladies have deep pelvises and the baby just kinda camps out under the lungs, tucked away. I measured small throughout my pregnancy but my son was consistently huge for his age. 

Her baby is probably normal sized, she is just carrying deep and probably has tight belly muscles that hold everything in place...she is a Pilates nut after all!!

If the baby was actually small, the drs would be freaking out and she would be in hospital, trust


----------



## Sasha2012

I understand every woman carried their pregnancy different but doesn't even look pregnant at all. Her face is fuller but she just looks slightly bloated let alone 6 months pregnant. It'll be cute to see her when her belly pops.


----------



## mikimoto007

Sasha2012 said:


> I understand every woman carried their pregnancy different but doesn't even look pregnant at all. Her face is fuller but she just looks slightly bloated let alone 6 months pregnant. It'll be cute to see her when her belly pops.


 
She does look pregnant in some photos, in others she looks her usual self.


----------



## Sharont2305

Trying to post pics


----------



## Sharont2305

http://www.royalcentral.co.uk/cambr...s-queens-scouts-parade-at-windsor-castle-6260

She's starting to show a lot more now x


----------



## Coco Belle

Sharont2305 said:


> http://www.royalcentral.co.uk/cambr...s-queens-scouts-parade-at-windsor-castle-6260
> 
> She's starting to show a lot more now x



you're so right!! she's popped. so cute


----------



## DebbieAnn

*Leave it to a newspaper to say "She's noticeably increased in size"! lol*


----------



## Sasha2012

She's finally showing! she looks cute.


----------



## Coco Belle

She's blooming, so nice to see a bit of weight around her face. She must be feeling miles better compared to the beginning.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks pretty cute!


----------



## kaitydid

She looks so cute! She looks really happy too!


----------



## love_addict919

She looks so much better then in the beginning. Very cute!


----------



## caitlin1214

Sharont2305 said:


> Girls
> 
> Angharad
> Catrin ( Welsh version of Catherine )
> Cerys
> Dwynwen ( There is a beach near where they live that has a church called Dwynwen )
> Llinos
> Megan
> Rhiannon
> Tirion
> Seren ( Welsh for star)
> Gwawr
> Enfys (Welsh for rainbow )
> Alaw ( A river on Anglesey )
> 
> Boys
> 
> Deiniol
> Dafydd (Welsh for David )
> Dewi ( Form of David )
> Gethin
> Caio
> Cai
> Iago ( Welsh for James )
> Harri
> Llion
> Owain
> Owen
> Steffan ( Welsh for Stephen )



Rhiannon is a pretty name.


(And I like the Fleetwood Mac song of the same name!)


----------



## No Cute

serene said:


> Some new pics http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-coat-match-complexion-Cheltenham-races.html
> 
> Did she move buttons on the coat? it looks still too tight on her



Appears so.  Good catch.  She's gaining at this point.  Yay!



Coco Belle said:


> She's blooming, so nice to see a bit of weight around her face. She must be feeling miles better compared to the beginning.



She surely had tight belly muscles.  She just popped!  All of a sudden, it seems.

Every time I see her, I'm just so relieved she's responded well to treatment and the HG seems well-controlled or gone.


----------



## afsweet

She looks wonderful! Glowing, happy, and comfortable. Even though she seems small, I'm sure her baby will be just fine. It seems like it's always the smallest people having the biggest babies and vice versa!


----------



## Sternchen

So adorable!


----------



## tangowithme

stephc005 said:


> She looks wonderful! Glowing, happy, and comfortable. Even though she seems small, I'm sure her baby will be just fine. *It seems like it's always the smallest people having the biggest babies and vice versa!*




This reminds me of a coworker. Tall, long-legged and extremely slim, her belly hardly showed for months until it blossomed from one day to the next - and each of her three babies weighed over nine pounds.


----------



## tangowithme

caitlin1214 said:


> Rhiannon is a pretty name.
> 
> 
> (And I like the Fleetwood Mac song of the same name!)



Bore da, caitlin!

I'm fond of the name Ceredwyn for girls. My best and sweetest roommate from thirty years ago was Ceredwyn.


----------



## Sternchen

tangowithme said:


> Bore da, caitlin!
> 
> I'm fond of the name Ceredwyn for girls. My best and sweetest roommate from thirty years ago was Ceredwyn.



How is that pronounced?

Like "Sir Edwin"?


----------



## tangowithme

Sternchen said:


> How is that pronounced?
> 
> Like "Sir Edwin"?



It means Guten Tag and is pronounced "borrre duh", with a rolling "r". At our company we had a contractor from Wales, and I loved listening to him when he talked to his daughter on the phone. It's a beautiful language, full of melody. His name was Dafydd.


----------



## bisbee

tangowithme said:


> It means Guten Tag and is pronounced "borrre duh", with a rolling "r". At our company we had a contractor from Wales, and I loved listening to him when he talked to his daughter on the phone. It's a beautiful language, full of melody. His name was Dafydd.



I thought she was asking about the pronunciation of Ceredwyn.  I'd like to know as well!


----------



## tangowithme

bisbee said:


> I thought she was asking about the pronunciation of Ceredwyn.  I'd like to know as well!



Oh, I'm sorry, I must have misunderstood Sternchen's question. Ceredwyn is pronounced Serr*eed*-win, with emphasis on the "eed". I've heard it pronouced most often with the "ed" sounding like a long "e", but also in the variation of a very short "e". 

My mother's first name was Dusika, meaning " the little soul" as a loving diminutive, pronounced doo-see-kah in Germany, a rare name. In Serbia, where Grandpa was born, her name would have been properly pronounced dooshe-tsa.  

I love names and their histories!


----------



## Sternchen

tangowithme said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I must have misunderstood Sternchen's question. Ceredwyn is pronounced Serr*eed*-win, with emphasis on the "eed". I've heard it pronouced most often with the "ed" sounding like a long "e", but also in the variation of a very short "e".
> 
> My mother's first name was Dusika, meaning " the little soul" as a loving diminutive, pronounced doo-see-kah in Germany, a rare name. In Serbia, where Grandpa was born, her name would have been properly pronounced dooshe-tsa.
> 
> I love names and their histories!



Amazing, you know so much!  I have never heard Dusika before but I think it's a beautiful name.

Makes "Melanie" almost sound boring


----------



## Nat

She looks cute and she's got stunning legs.


----------



## ilovenicebags

She looks gorgeous. The pregnancy has made her look even better and best of all she looks healthy.


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks so pretty. i know Diana is smiling from ear to ear from up above. she was those boys biggest fan


----------



## Sharont2305

tangowithme said:


> It means Guten Tag and is pronounced "borrre duh", with a rolling "r".


 
Sorry to correct you butyou are right in the rolling r, but da is pronounced like Ma. xx


----------



## Sharont2305

tangowithme said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I must have misunderstood Sternchen's question. Ceredwyn is pronounced Serr*eed*-win, with emphasis on the "eed". I've heard it pronouced most often with the "ed" sounding like a long "e", but also in the variation of a very short "e".


 
Sorry to correct you but Ceredwyn is pronounced as if the C is a K and the r is rolling. KerrrrEdwin xx


----------



## tangowithme

Sharont2305 said:


> Sorry to correct you but Ceredwyn is pronounced as if the C is a K and the r is rolling. KerrrrEdwin xx



In which case my friend mispronounced her own name, but not having grown up with the language could happen I suppose. Thank you for correcting this!


----------



## tangowithme

Sharont2305 said:


> Sorry to correct you butyou are right in the rolling r, but da is pronounced like Ma. xx



That's what I meant, but obviously it didn't come across that way. 

I will refrain from any other contributions to names to keep from making a fool of myself. I hope I got my mother's name correctly.


----------



## exotikittenx

I love these two.  They're such a delight to watch and I'm happy for them. . I love the pics of William getting rejected by the little girl in Glasgow hahaha.


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

.pursefiend. said:


> she looks so pretty. i know Diana is smiling from ear to ear from up above. she was those boys biggest fan



+1 to that!!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Willows Primary School (April 23)


----------



## Sharont2305

tangowithme said:


> In which case my friend mispronounced her own name, but not having grown up with the language could happen I suppose. Thank you for correcting this!


 


tangowithme said:


> That's what I meant, but obviously it didn't come across that way.
> You are very welcome, sorry if I sounded bossy,
> 
> I will refrain from any other contributions to names to keep from making a fool of myself. I hope I got my mother's name correctly.


You weren't making a fool of yourself at all, like you said maybe your friend didn't grow up with the language xx


----------



## Sharont2305

Didn't realise John Bishop was there too ( He is the guy with her planting the tree, a very funny guy )


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks so cute pregnant!


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-dress-visits-National-Portrait-Gallery.html

Some pictures of Kate visiting National Portrait Gallery.


----------



## twin-fun

mikimoto007 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-dress-visits-National-Portrait-Gallery.html
> 
> Some pictures of Kate visiting National Portrait Gallery.



I like the color on her but that blue dress is badly tailored!


----------



## mikimoto007

twin-fun said:


> I like the color on her but that blue dress is badly tailored!



I totally agree. Maybe it's because it was fitted when the bump was smaller? But I've noticed this before for Emilia Wickstead.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

look at that lil bump, cute.


----------



## Sasha2012

Touring the Warner Bros Studio in Hertfordshire (April 26)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Is that woman curtsying? LOL! 
Kate looks nice.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks lovely 

I wish my belly was that cute when I was pregnant! I had more of the Kim K belly going on ush:


----------



## labelwhore04

LOVE that polka dot outfit, so cute!!


----------



## mikimoto007

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Is that woman curtsying? LOL!
> Kate looks nice.



What's wrong with the curtsy?


----------



## Sasha2012

Shopping in South Kensington (April 28)


----------



## Belle49

She looks beautiful pregnant.


----------



## pursecrzy

Love her Tods bag. The lace collar not so much.


----------



## Coco Belle

Awwwww she's bought a Moses basket!! That is so sweet! She must be shopping for baby bits to use at her mom's house, after the birth.


----------



## bisousx

mikimoto007 said:


> What's wrong with the curtsy?



Maybe it's amusing bc you don't see it at all in the US. I've only heard about curtsying on this forum and in the Alice in Wonderland cartoon.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and her mom are like twins


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She and her mom are like twins



Same love for suede boots and all


----------



## pixiesparkle

she looks lovely in that polka dot dress =)


----------



## twin-fun

Any i.d. on her brown tote?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mikimoto007 said:


> What's wrong with the curtsy?



People don't generally curtsy to Kate, so it was just surprising to see.


----------



## caitlin1214

bisousx said:


> Maybe it's amusing bc you don't see it at all in the US. I've only heard about curtsying on this forum and in the Alice in Wonderland cartoon.



"Curtsy while you're thinking. It saves time."


----------



## caitlin1214

They looked so cute batting with their wands on the Warner Bros. Studios and I loved how excited William looked to see (and sit on) the Bat Bike:  


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...William-battle-Harry-Potter-film-studios.html


----------



## mikimoto007

Yeah, actually come to think of it I haven't either. I think you're supposed to technically, but meh.


----------



## Sharont2305

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/index.html

Looking lovely again today (and bigger!!) I love her hair like this, much nicer than when it just hangs!

The Moses basket pics with her Mum were taken at the beginning of last week.


----------



## Sharont2305

Looking at news footage of today they showed live coverage of her leaving the hospice and going over to chat to some children, the camera was some way behind her as she was leaning over to talk to them and my conclusion is that she should start lowering her hemlines as it could have been very embarrassing for her!


----------



## Sasha2012

Cute outfit.


----------



## labelwhore04

She has good hair. It always looks really healthy and shiny. I wonder if it's her natural hair or if she dyes it?


----------



## exotikittenx

She looks fantastic and healthy.  I wonder what exercises she does.


----------



## love_addict919

She has the best coats


----------



## Coco Belle

exotikittenx said:


> She looks fantastic and healthy.  I wonder what exercises she does.


 
she and her mom and sister are all supposed to be big into Pilates.


----------



## tangowithme

She's lovely.


----------



## MarieG

exotikittenx said:


> She looks fantastic and healthy.  I wonder what exercises she does.



I think she does prenatal pilates 4 times a week.


----------



## exotikittenx

Thanks!


----------



## Avril

Kate is due July 13th! 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-July-13--right-middle-Queens-Coronation.html


> It has been the most closely guarded secret surrounding the Duchess of Cambridge&#8217;s pregnancy &#8211;  the day on which the Royal baby is expected to be born.
> 
> But now The Mail on Sunday can disclose that Kate has been given an official due date of July 13.
> 
> Mystery has shrouded the expected date of birth ever since Kate was rushed into the King Edward VII hospital with severe morning sickness in December, early in the pregnancy.
> 
> Because of her illness, the Palace was forced to announce she was expecting before she had undergone her 12-week scan.
> 
> It meant no one outside Kate and William&#8217;s close circle knew exactly how far the pregnancy had progressed.
> 
> A friend of the pair revealed: &#8216;Some of Kate and William&#8217;s closest pals were at a barbecue hosted by a family friend of the Royals recently.
> 
> 'They were all discussing the fact that Kate&#8217;s baby is due to be born on July 13. Everyone was very excited.&#8217;
> 
> Unfortunately, the birth due date falls in the middle of the Coronation Festival, a four-day celebration to mark 60 years since the Queen was crowned, 16 months after being proclaimed Monarch on her father&#8217;s death.
> 
> The festival, expected to rival last year&#8217;s jubilee revelries, runs from July 11 to July 14 &#8211; meaning William and Kate are almost sure to miss out.
> 
> Opera singer Laura Wright, who will perform in the gardens of Buckingham Palace, joked: &#8216;I had better not sing too many high notes .&#8201;&#8201;.&#8201;&#8201;. what if my singing made her go into labour?&#8217;
> 
> The baby is expected to be delivered in the private Lindo Wing of St Mary&#8217;s Hospital in Paddington &#8211; the same place William was born &#8211; under the supervision of Royal gynaecologists Alan Farthing and Marcus Setchell.
> 
> Just after the pregnancy was announced in December, bookmakers were taking bets on whether the baby might share a birthday with Princess Diana, July 1.
> 
> Now it appears the child will have a birthday closer to the Duchess of Cornwall&#8217;s, on July 17.  Unless the baby is more than nine days late, it will be born under the same cancer star sign as Diana, an avid astrology follower.
> 
> July 13 is also the birthday of satirist Ian Hislop, actor Harrison Ford, painter Frida Kahlo and  even Julius Caesar &#8211; although some historians argue that he may have been born the day before.
> 
> Proposed changes to the rules of succession will mean that if the baby is a Princess, she will be third in line to the throne, regardless of whether she has a younger brother.
> 
> But The Mail on Sunday recently revealed Kate had purchased a pale blue Bugaboo buggy, fuelling speculation the child will be a boy.
> 
> A Palace spokesman said last night: &#8216;We have only said that the Duchess is due in July. Anything further would be speculation.&#8217;


----------



## Sternchen

July 13th! Close to my birthday on July 6


----------



## kaitydid

Sternchen said:


> July 13th! Close to my birthday on July 6



And close to my birthday on July 8!


----------



## Alexenjie

I think Kate is nice and probably a good person and all but I personally don't find her attractive. She has a nice figure and hair but her face does nothing for me.

On the other hand I always thought Princess Diana was gorgeous, I don't think I hardly ever saw her take a bad photo.


----------



## imashopaholic

Our babies are due 1 week apart.


----------



## Chloe302225

At the annual Buckingham Palace Garden Party


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks cute.


----------



## kaitydid

She looks cute! I like that color on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute! Although her shoes always irk me.


----------



## lulu212121

She looks so cute filled out! She even looks younger!


----------



## leeann

Her shoes aren't as bad as Kim K!


----------



## jbweyer

leeann said:


> Her shoes aren't as bad as Kim K!



Dear God.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks wonderful - absolutely glowing! 

And she's got great legs! Does she wear panty hose?


----------



## Sternchen

leeann said:


> Her shoes aren't as bad as Kim K!



That's just disgusting. Kim K needs to get a grip


----------



## MarieG

I LOVE her style and her shoes are such a great classic IMO


----------



## Sharont2305

She looks lovely, pregnancy suits her. Hope she doesn't get too thin afterwards as she really looks better curvy x


----------



## nillacobain

I notice she alweays wears nude panty hose when in public engagement. Is this because of the etiquette? In the last pics, the women in the background are all wearing nude panty hose as well?


----------



## d-girl1011

nillacobain said:


> I notice she alweays wears nude panty hose when in public engagement. Is this because of the etiquette? In the last pics, the women in the background are all wearing nude panty hose as well?



Yes -this is correct. All royals have to wear them.


----------



## nillacobain

d-girl1011 said:


> Yes -this is correct. All royals have to wear them.



Oh thank you!


----------



## berrydiva

d-girl1011 said:


> Yes -this is correct. All royals have to wear them.



Why's that?


----------



## jroger1

kaitydid said:


> And close to my birthday on July 8!


 
July 13th is my birthday!


----------



## MJDaisy

Sternchen said:


> That's just disgusting. Kim K needs to get a grip



LOL this is so true.

also kate looks absolutely gorgeous. love that yellow jacket on her. she is going to be such a cute mommy.


----------



## DC-Cutie

d-girl1011 said:


> Yes -this is correct. All royals have to wear them.



There is a rule on 'nude pantyhose'?  Never heard of that. I would think pantyhose is the norm, but not specifically nude.


----------



## lulu212121

I'm glad she wears pantyhose. She wears them in a tasteful color that makes her legs look flawless.


----------



## d-girl1011

DC-Cutie said:


> There is a rule on 'nude pantyhose'?  Never heard of that. I would think pantyhose is the norm, but not specifically nude.



its nude in the summer instead of being bare legged. In the winter they wear whatever colour they want I think.


----------



## labelwhore04

So glad i'm not a royal. All those 'rules' would drive me crazy


----------



## mikimoto007

I don't think it's a rule - I think a lot of the time it's just a more flattering look. I guess it's smarter and more formal.


----------



## Coco Belle

Yeah its not a rule as such. It's just considered modest/discreet/tasteful to cover one's legs at formal events. It's an etiquette thing.

You'll notice she sometimes goes barelegged at more informal engagements.


----------



## Sasha2012

Celebrating the 60th Anniversary of the Coronation Service at Westminster Abbey in London. (June 4)

Pregnancy suits her well, she still looks small. I'd never guess she was 8 months pregnant.


----------



## Sasha2012

DailyMail

Shopping at interiors specialist Bernard Thorp in Chelsea, south-west London last week.


----------



## tangowithme

Coco Belle said:


> Yeah its not a rule as such. It's just considered modest/discreet/tasteful to cover one's legs at formal events. It's an etiquette thing.
> 
> You'll notice she sometimes goes barelegged at more informal engagements.



You know the feeling when you wear pantyhose, like a frozen turkey in the wrapper?

I hope I'm not going against tPF rules with this - but Wolford pantyhose is great. They make a whisper-thin kind that even in the heat of summer makes you forget you're wearing it. When I bought it for a special occasion (I admit it's expensive!) I thought well, I'll get one wearing out of it and that's it. Not so! It lasted and lasted, gossamer thin as it was. It's the sort of pantyhose that makes you appear bare-legged, only better.


----------



## nillacobain

I'm 22 weeks and my bump is almost as big as hers! LOL


----------



## Slavisa

nillacobain said:


> I'm 22 weeks and my bump is almost as big as hers! LOL



Congratulations!!


----------



## nillacobain

Slavisa said:


> Congratulations!!



Thank you!  Can't wait to meet my little girl!


----------



## ~bastet

nillacobain said:


> I'm 22 weeks and my bump is almost as big as hers! LOL



I'm 25 weeks and feel the same way.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Visiting the Ocean Cruise Terminal to name the newest Princess Cruises ship on June 13, 2013. Middleton named the ship the Royal Princess.


----------



## mallb

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Visiting the Ocean Cruise Terminal to name the newest Princess Cruises ship on June 13, 2013. Middleton named the ship the Royal Princess.



She gets it right everytime


----------



## Sternchen

Very nice! I saw footage of this on TV last night and her bump has gotten quite big! It looked bigger on TV than it does in these pics


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

'The Queen's Birthday Parade,' in London. (June 15)


----------



## Star1231

Her bump looks great and she's finally put on some weight in her face and her upper body (shoulders, arms).


----------



## MarieG

She looks head-to-toe fantastic!


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks so good!!


----------



## Eva1991

She looks great in the pink coat! She's put on some weight in her face which makes her look even more beautiful!


----------



## Shoesanddresses

Pregnancy really suits her.  She looks great.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks so much better with the extra weight. I can't believe she's due next month. Her bump is still so little!


----------



## kaitydid

I love the pink on her! She looks fantastic!


----------



## Ladybug09

She needed the weight....

The hats are garbage.


----------



## Sternchen

Any new news on Catherine?


----------



## Avril

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...press-camps-out-near-st-marys-hospital-201317



> Kate Middleton's July 11 due date is still almost two weeks away, but the royal baby frenzy is already well under way outside St. Mary's Hospital in London, where the Duchess of Cambridge is expected to give birth. Photographers and other members of the media started setting up camp across the street from the hospital on Monday, July 1, in anticipation of the headline- and history-making delivery.
> 
> Pictures of the press corp show them milling about on the sidewalk behind a row of cameras lining the curb. Additionally, an eyewitness tells Us Weekly that a bay of parking spaces outside the hospital has been closed off with signs saying it's reserved for an "event" spanning July 1 to July 31.
> 
> Middleton, 31, is due to give birth to her first child with Prince William on July 11, but as she herself noted in April, "babies have their own agenda." Should she go into labor early, a helicopter will fly her to St. Mary's, where she hopes to give birth naturally, a source revealed to Us Weekly.
> 
> In any case, news of the royal baby's birth will be revealed via a framed announcement placed on a wood and gold easel behind the gates of Buckingham Palace. "There will be gun salutes, flag flying, and bell pealing," a palace aide told Us. "It's very exciting."
> 
> The aide also promised that the royal couple would pose for pictures with their newborn when they leave the hospital.
> "While it is a deeply personal and private event, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge realize this is a time of national celebration and that there will be vast interest in the baby," a source told Us in June. "They realize many people will want to share in their happiness".


----------



## Bentley1

leeann said:


> Her shoes aren't as bad as Kim K!



This has to be photoshopped, doesn't it??


----------



## tangowithme

Eva1991 said:


> She looks great in the pink coat! She's put on some weight in her face which makes her look even more beautiful!



Yes, I noticed her face has filled out a bit. It's very becoming. She looks good and happy.


----------



## kaitydid

Avril said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...press-camps-out-near-st-marys-hospital-201317



I didn't realize her due date was so close! I knew she was due this month, but I guess I never really thought about when the baby could come. How exciting!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sharont2305 said:


> Looking at news footage of today they showed live coverage of her leaving the hospice and going over to chat to some children, the camera was some way behind her as she was leaning over to talk to them and my conclusion is that *she should start lowering her hemlines* as it could have been very embarrassing for her!


 
I Agree, whenever I see her I always think her skirts should cover or at least hit her knee.



love_addict919 said:


> She has the best coats


 
she sure does


----------



## Encore Hermes

Press setting up July 1,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I say the 5th of July.


----------



## DebbieAnn

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I Agree, whenever I see her I always think her skirts should cover or at least hit her knee.
> 
> 
> *Everyone keeps making such comments on the lengths of Catherine's skirts.  Have you seen Maxima?  She's now the Queen & her skirts are short.*


----------



## Avril

Kate's skirts aren't that short. Also, she's only 31! It's perfectly ok for her to wear skirts above the knee, I don't understand what the fuss is all about. She dresses very conservatively anyway, even with the shorter hemlines.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^Completely agree*


----------



## exotikittenx

Her skirts are short? lol


----------



## bisousx

Surprising to hear that her skirts are considered short. I always wonder if Kate misses dressing like more fashionable like when she was briefly single, or wanted to dress a little sexier on occasion like most 30 year olds when they hit the town (is she even allowed to do that anymore?).


----------



## kaitydid

Avril said:


> Kate's skirts aren't that short. Also, she's only 31! It's perfectly ok for her to wear skirts above the knee, I don't understand what the fuss is all about. She dresses very conservatively anyway, even with the shorter hemlines.



I completely agree. I'm a pretty conservative dresser, and even I don't find that Kate's skirts are too short.


----------



## PJ86

Encore Hermes said:


> Press setting up July 1,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I say the 5th of July.
> usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/article_photos/0XPOSURE_PRESSKATE-1_press-467.jpg



It would be fabulous if it was the 4th of July.


----------



## berrydiva

PJ86 said:


> It would be fabulous if it was the 4th of July.


Why? They're British...lol


----------



## mikeyta

I am pretty sure that Katie will have a boy.


----------



## exotikittenx

PJ86 said:


> It would be fabulous if it was the 4th of July.



For Americans? Lol because it wouldn't be so fabulous for the British on that day...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

exotikittenx said:


> For Americans? Lol because it wouldn't be so fabulous for the British on that day...



I think that was the point. It would be humorous.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm betting on the 6th of July (my birthday!)!


----------



## PJ86

berrydiva said:


> Why? They're British...lol



lol

I've got a sick sense of humor.

It would just be funny.. you know they would avoid a "born on the fourth of july.. yankee doodle boy".

I love the couple, please don't get me wrong.  It would tickle my funny bone, bc they wouldn't ever let that happen.
I love the British.


----------



## PJ86

exotikittenx said:


> For Americans? Lol because it wouldn't be so fabulous for the British on that day...



 but it would be funny for us.

I do love the British, and I know if my British friends had the same circumstance, they would wish the same... it's just a funny situation...


----------



## PJ86

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think that was the point. It would be humorous.



You totally get my sense of humor.  Thank you.


----------



## PJ86

Sternchen said:


> I'm betting on the 6th of July (my birthday!)!




Nooo, we can't let that happen.  It's the 4th.

an early Happy Birthday honey to you.  (your avatar cracks me up everytime)


----------



## Sternchen

PJ86 said:


> Nooo, we can't let that happen.  It's the 4th.
> 
> an early Happy Birthday honey to you.  (your avatar cracks me up everytime)



haha, thank you 

...this is really sad: but one of my FB friends from HS was talking about the royal baby and was saying how it would be _so cool_ if the baby was born on such an important day in world history.

I was like "Umm... yeah, that's an american holiday!" LOL. Some people seriously thing the 4th of July is celebrated everywhere


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sternchen said:


> haha, thank you
> 
> ...this is really sad: but one of my FB friends from HS was talking about the royal baby and was saying how it would be _so cool_ if the baby was born on such an important day in world history.
> 
> I was like "Umm... yeah, that's an american holiday!" LOL. Some people seriously thing the 4th of July is celebrated everywhere



*Facepalm* Oh dear that is bad. Are you sure he thinks it's celebrated everywhere? It was an important day in world history even if it's an American holiday. I'm casting my vote for her due date, July 11th. Those paparazzi are going to be there a while.


----------



## Sternchen

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Facepalm* Oh dear that is bad. Are you sure he thinks it's celebrated everywhere? It was an important day in world history even if it's an American holiday. I'm casting my vote for her due date, July 11th. Those paparazzi are going to be there a while.



Yes, just like everyone celebrates Thanksgiving in November


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sternchen said:


> Yes, just like everyone celebrates Thanksgiving in November



Eek


----------



## lulu212121

I'll throw my vote for 7/5, although the baby will probably be born on 7/4 but records will forever show 7/5!!! LOL!


----------



## exotikittenx

PJ86 said:


> You totally get my sense of humor.  Thank you.



I see.  Ya, that would be funny.  Humor doesn't always come across in the written word and I didn't see any other contextual evidence that it was a joke.  My bad!

I'm just relieved you were being facetious, because I'm sure there are many people who are that clueless lol.


----------



## tangowithme

I'm looking forward to the baby, especially because I remember Princess Diana holding newborn William. Ack, I feel really old now.


----------



## Alexenjie

tangowithme said:


> I'm looking forward to the baby, especially because I remember Princess Diana holding newborn William. Ack, I feel really old now.



I remember the birth of both Diana's children. The pictures on their way out of the hospital were nice but casual.. There seems to be much more of a frenzy over this baby, which I think is too bad (for everyone).

Is it because it's been so long since an heir to the throne has been born? I can't see what the big deal is since Charles will likely be 80 or so before he is King and William will have to wait many many decades after that. Who knows if Britain will still have a monarchy by then.


----------



## twin-fun

Alexenjie said:


> I remember the birth of both Diana's children. The pictures on their way out of the hospital were nice but casual.. There seems to be much more of a frenzy over this baby, which I think is too bad (for everyone).
> 
> Is it because it's been so long since an heir to the throne has been born? I can't see what the big deal is since Charles will likely be 80 or so before he is King and William will have to wait many many decades after that. Who knows if Britain will still have a monarchy by then.



I don't see any more frenzy over their baby than Diana's and Charles'. People seem to be equally excited. And there has been talk for several years that Chalres may actually abdicate in favor of his son so William may become king sooner than later.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Elizabeth will out live them all.


----------



## CobaltBlu

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Elizabeth will out live them all.


----------



## qudz104

cobaltblu said:


>



lol!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just realized I'd never really heard Kate speak. They just played a clip on E! News and she sounded different than I imagined.


----------



## Sternchen

Now this needs to be like the Jessica Simpson thread - no bumping until the baby is here


----------



## frenchpearls

^^haha!

She's done a few speeches( that I've seen) at various charity things and every time I think the same CuTe_ClAsSy!

I did a quick google, because I was wondering what her accent is classified is and found this:
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...ittle-less-polished-than-Kate-Middletons.html

Here's a video of her speaking in case anyone would like to listen!


----------



## Sasha2012

^ Thanks, I realized I haven't heard her speak before either. I hope she has gotten better since that first speech because she kept staring down at her card every 5 words.




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Elizabeth will out live them all.



She will  reminds me of Joe Jackson from the Jackson Family.


----------



## tangowithme

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Elizabeth will out live them all.



The Queen shows no signs of slowing down, that's for sure. 

She wears her favorite shoes on most (all?) occasions, very sensible shoes with a sturdy heel. There was a photo recently of her wearing a lavender-colored dress/coat and hat. She looked so youthful. There's still a twinkle in her eye. And don't get me started on Prince Philip. My beloved dad looked so much like him.


----------



## tangowithme

Apologies for going off-topic for a moment.

No one "does it better" than the British when it comes to tradition and ceremony. 

And that's when I think of the pathetic remnants left of our German nobility. Noblesse oblige? Bwahaha. A prime example is Ernst August of Hannover (Caroline of Monaco's current husband) who was caught peeing against the exhibit of Turkey during a convention; on another occasion he beat someone with an umbrella and got involved in a bar brawl. Not to mention Ferfried, Prince of Hohenzollern, an ancient family, who took up with a very shady chick, Tatjana Gsell, and had their short-lived but tawdry affair televised. She was many years his junior, and called the old fool "Foffi". The lady is now employed in the porn business after the prince got away. 

No work worth speaking of, no accomplishments, little intelligence and wasted attempts at education, no manners, demanding respect without earning it - but feelings of entitlement and living the life of a gutter snake, albeit an expensive one. 

Their forefathers must be rotating in their mausoleums like propellers. 

Sorry, sorry. Back to Will and Kate.


----------



## Sternchen

tangowithme said:


> Apologies for going off-topic for a moment.
> 
> No one "does it better" than the British when it comes to tradition and ceremony.
> 
> And that's when I think of the pathetic remnants left of our German nobility. Noblesse oblige? Bwahaha. A prime example is Ernst August of Hannover (Caroline of Monaco's current husband) who was caught peeing against the exhibit of Turkey during a convention; on another occasion he beat someone with an umbrella and got involved in a bar brawl. Not to mention Ferfried, Prince of Hohenzollern, an ancient family, who took up with a very shady chick, Tatjana Gsell, and had their short-lived but tawdry affair televised. She was many years his junior, and called the old fool "Foffi". The lady is now employed in the porn business after the prince got away.
> 
> No work worth speaking of, no accomplishments, little intelligence and wasted attempts at education, no manners, demanding respect without earning it - but feelings of entitlement and living the life of a gutter snake, albeit an expensive one.
> 
> Their forefathers must be rotating in their mausoleums like propellers.
> 
> Sorry, sorry. Back to Will and Kate.



I thought Foffi Foffi was hilarious 

Same goes for those "von Anhalt" idiots in CA


----------



## tangowithme

Sternchen said:


> I thought Foffi Foffi was hilarious
> 
> Same goes for those "von Anhalt" idiots in CA



Oh, man. But at least he's openly a fake and appears to take good care of ZsaZsa. Did you know he adopted some guy who owns a chain of bordellos? He was also going to adopt this one contestant (Gina-Lisa?) from Heidi Klum's Germany's Next Top Model show who washed out. She was a beautiful girl then, but now looks very much like Foffi's porn queen with the inflatable boat lips and all.


----------



## Sternchen

tangowithme said:


> Oh, man. But at least he's openly a fake and appears to take good care of ZsaZsa. Did you know he adopted some guy who owns a chain of bordellos? He was also going to adopt this one contestant (Gina-Lisa?) from Heidi Klum's Germany's Next Top Model show who washed out. She was a beautiful girl then, but now looks very much like Foffi's porn queen with the inflatable boat lips and all.



Haha, I meant the "adopted" son  Gina Lisa is a perfect fit for him. They are both more silicone than human


----------



## twin-fun

tangowithme said:


> Apologies for going off-topic for a moment.
> 
> No one "does it better" than the British when it comes to tradition and ceremony.
> 
> And that's when I think of the pathetic remnants left of our German nobility. Noblesse oblige? Bwahaha. A prime example is Ernst August of Hannover (Caroline of Monaco's current husband) who was caught peeing against the exhibit of Turkey during a convention; on another occasion he beat someone with an umbrella and got involved in a bar brawl. Not to mention Ferfried, Prince of Hohenzollern, an ancient family, who took up with a very shady chick, Tatjana Gsell, and had their short-lived but tawdry affair televised. She was many years his junior, and called the old fool "Foffi". The lady is now employed in the porn business after the prince got away.
> 
> No work worth speaking of, no accomplishments, little intelligence and wasted attempts at education, no manners, demanding respect without earning it - but feelings of entitlement and living the life of a gutter snake, albeit an expensive one.
> 
> Their forefathers must be rotating in their mausoleums like propellers.
> 
> Sorry, sorry. Back to Will and Kate.



Every family has its black sheep and the British royal family is no exception. There was Harry's recent naked pictures partying in Las Vegas or him wearing a Nazi uniform to some party, Charles' infamous _Tampongate_ with Camilla, or the story of how Mark Phillips, son of HRH Elizabet's daughter Anne fathered a child out of wedlock while still married to Anne, then there's Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York who offered an undercover reporter access to Prince Andrew for payment of £500,000, or Princess Diana's admitted 5-year affair with James Hewitt who then tried to sell her love letters. They really aren't that much different than the other European royals...


----------



## tangowithme

twin-fun said:


> Every family has its black sheep and the British royal family is no exception. There was Harry's recent naked pictures partying in Las Vegas or him wearing a Nazi uniform to some party, Charles' infamous _Tampongate_ with Camilla, or the story of how Mark Phillips, son of HRH Elizabet's daughter Anne fathered a child out of wedlock while still married to Anne, then there's Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York who offered an undercover reporter access to Prince Andrew for payment of £500,000, or Princess Diana's admitted 5-year affair with James Hewitt who then tried to sell her love letters. They really aren't that much different than the other European royals...



You're right! I had forgotten all about those instances. Perhaps it's simply more embarrassing if they're by one's "own". 

Will and Kate are making up for some blunders others committed, I believe, by being so wholesome and obviously in love. Diana, who was such a pretty and fashionable woman often had an air of unhappiness about her (finding out about Charles/Camilla must have been a terrible blow).  

I often felt sorry for Diana because I was under the impression she was left to her own devices and alone much of the time, young and vulnerable as she was in this giant machinery of royal duties and protocol. I like Kate very much, she seems to be an equally warm-hearted person as Diana, but more self-assured and with a more supportive husband who loves her. 

Anyway, I'm looking forward to the birth announcement!


----------



## Coco Belle

twin-fun said:


> Every family has its black sheep and the British royal family is no exception. There was Harry's recent naked pictures partying in Las Vegas or him wearing a Nazi uniform to some party, Charles' infamous _Tampongate_ with Camilla, or the story of how Mark Phillips, son of HRH Elizabet's daughter Anne fathered a child out of wedlock while still married to Anne, then there's Sarah Ferguson, Duchess of York who offered an undercover reporter access to Prince Andrew for payment of £500,000, or Princess Diana's admitted 5-year affair with James Hewitt who then tried to sell her love letters. They really aren't that much different than the other European royals...



Don't let's forget Fergie getting her toes sucked by some random guy. I remember being like eight and seeing that in a tabloid and being horrified by the very idea!!


----------



## Sarni

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162...l-baby-to-be-prince-or-princess-of-cambridge/


----------



## Sharont2305

Over the last few days I have been looking to the skies to see if the helicopter that is supposedly ready waiting for the call to take William to London flies over my house!!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

CobaltBlu said:


>


----------



## jinete11

Wow, the purported due date is here and there hasn't been any movement in this thread for days! Am I the only one waiting to hear the news?? *crickets* I'm in London and every time I hear bells peal nearby I dash to check twitter to see if Kate's had the baby yet.  Supposedly there's going to be a gun salute and bells ringing all over the place....hoping the baby comes soon so we can get the spectacle over with already!


----------



## jinete11

Sharont2305 said:


> Over the last few days I have been looking to the skies to see if the helicopter that is supposedly ready waiting for the call to take William to London flies over my house!!



LOL I saw a helicopter fly by the other day and I thought that meant she had gone into labour! Of course, she hadn't yet....LOL


----------



## Ejm1059

I'm in Amsterdam till tomorrow, so I'm kinda hoping I make it back before she delivers.


----------



## Sharont2305

jinete11 said:


> LOL I saw a helicopter fly by the other day and I thought that meant she had gone into labour! Of course, she hadn't yet....LOL



Hi Jinete, where r u? X


----------



## Sharont2305

No sign of Baby Cambridge yet, Will and Harry have been playing polo and Pippa is at a wedding in Vienna so I don't think today was the due date as reported


----------



## redney

Babies don't always come on the due dates-


----------



## jinete11

Hmmm...there was a gossip rag that said that mommy Middleton (Carole is her name?) hinted that the baby would be a Leo, so after July 22-ish.   My conspiracy theory side tells me Kate already had the baby and they're just keeping hush till they're ready to make an announcement and avoid the hooplah that immediately follows a royal birth ..though I don't see the point in that...isn't this baby basically public property? ;P   

And for who asked earlier - I'm based in Chelsea but was in the Waterloo area when the helicopter flew over.


----------



## twin-fun

I think we won't see the new royal for at least several more days. Due dates aren't exact but more of an estimation.


----------



## labelwhore04

Do people even really care about this baby? I haven't heard much about it lately. I totally forgot that she's due soon.


----------



## twin-fun

I'm sure the population of the 16 Commonwealth Realms care quite a bit. It's their potential new Head of State.


----------



## jinete11

^any excuse to declare a national holiday and grab a pint! 

And I know due dates are estimates but I was planning on leaving the country for a bit but don't want to miss out on the festivities!! Fingers crossed this birth hurries up!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I google every morning Kate and Baby to see if she has gone to the hospital and for me it is the lull before the worldwide media storm that will be fun to watch. Boy or girl, name, I hope Kate and Will leave the hospital from the front door with the cameras, what she will look like. 
I think she might be due late July/aug because they announced the pregnancy sooner when  she was ill  and was rushed to the hospital. 

Nations across the world plan to honor the first child of the Duke and the Duchess of Cambridge through light shows, baby showers and various other displays of support.

New Zealand plans to illuminate more than 20 national buildings and landmarks, including Aucklands Sky Tower and the Oamuaru Opera House, in pink or blue hues once the new British heir arrives.

Not to be outdone, Canada has plans for a light show of its own. Both the CN Tower and Niagara Falls will glow blue or pink after the royal babys birth. Park officials at the Falls are encouraging people to guess the gender (the Duke and Duchess swear they dont know) and giving fans a preview on its Facebook page. So far, 62 percent say the baby will be a girl.


----------



## Nathalya

Encore Hermes said:


> I google every morning Kate and Baby to see if she has gone to the hospital and for me it is the lull before the worldwide media storm that will be fun to watch. Boy or girl, name, I hope Kate and Will leave the hospital from the front door with the cameras, what she will look like.
> I think she might be due late July/aug because they announced the pregnancy sooner when  she was ill  and was rushed to the hospital.
> 
> Nations across the world plan to honor the first child of the Duke and the Duchess of Cambridge through light shows, baby showers and various other displays of support.
> 
> New Zealand plans to illuminate more than 20 national buildings and landmarks, including Aucklands Sky Tower and the Oamuaru Opera House, in pink or blue hues once the new British heir arrives.
> 
> Not to be outdone, Canada has plans for a light show of its own. Both the CN Tower and Niagara Falls will glow blue or pink after the royal babys birth. Park officials at the Falls are encouraging people to guess the gender (the Duke and Duchess swear they dont know) and giving fans a preview on its Facebook page. So far, 62 percent say the baby will be a girl.
> msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/streams/2013/July/130712/6C8245773-tdy-130712-niagra-falls-royal.blocks_devices_small.jpg



I follow this news because of pretty much the same reasons. canada and australia have awesome plans. I wonder what great britain will do. 

I think it will be a boy


----------



## jinete11

Awwww! The Falls lit up in pink and blue look like a liquid Aurora Borealis! How lovely!


----------



## Sarni

labelwhore04 said:


> Do people even really care about this baby? I haven't heard much about it lately. I totally forgot that she's due soon.



Yes people definitely care about this baby!! Maybe not Americans but the British kiwis canadians and Aussies etc care!! The world is a bigger place than USA


----------



## Nolia

I feel that it's a girl. I'd say I'm feeling 70% that it's a girl lol


----------



## labelwhore04

Sarni said:


> Yes people definitely care about this baby!! Maybe not Americans but the British kiwis canadians and Aussies etc care!! The world is a bigger place than USA



I'm not American, i'm Canadian and i definitely dont care.


----------



## Sternchen

I wake up every morning and check the news to see if the royal baby has come yet.


----------



## mulberryforbes

The uk will come to a stand still when the birth is announced......................


I can't wait to find out the name,  the most difficult decision i have ever made was choosing my child's name imagine how it must feel knowing that the whole world is watching and judging your choice


----------



## kaitydid

Sarni said:


> Yes people definitely care about this baby!! Maybe not Americans but the British kiwis canadians and Aussies etc care!! The world is a bigger place than USA



Well, I'm American, and I'm so excited for this baby! I check every day to see if the baby is here!

I personally think it's a girl.


----------



## Avril

labelwhore04 said:


> Do people even really care about this baby? I haven't heard much about it lately. I totally forgot that she's due soon.



Eh YES!!!! 

It is so exciting. Over on this side of the pond, it's all anyone can talk about! I pity the poor photographers - they have been camped outside the hospital for 2 weeks now


----------



## Avril

Encore Hermes said:


> I google every morning Kate and Baby to see if she has gone to the hospital and for me it is the lull before the worldwide media storm that will be fun to watch. Boy or girl, name, I hope Kate and Will leave the hospital from the front door with the cameras, what she will look like.
> I think she might be due late July/aug because they announced the pregnancy sooner when  she was ill  and was rushed to the hospital.
> 
> Nations across the world plan to honor the first child of the Duke and the Duchess of Cambridge through light shows, baby showers and various other displays of support.
> 
> New Zealand plans to illuminate more than 20 national buildings and landmarks, including Aucklands Sky Tower and the Oamuaru Opera House, in pink or blue hues once the new British heir arrives.
> 
> Not to be outdone, Canada has plans for a light show of its own. Both the CN Tower and Niagara Falls will glow blue or pink after the royal babys birth. Park officials at the Falls are encouraging people to guess the gender (the Duke and Duchess swear they dont know) and giving fans a preview on its Facebook page. So far, 62 percent say the baby will be a girl.
> msnbcmedia4.msn.com/j/streams/2013/July/130712/6C8245773-tdy-130712-niagra-falls-royal.blocks_devices_small.jpg



No way!! I wasn't aware of these amazing plans! Now that's how you celebrate a royal birth 

I wonder what Kate reckons of all this. She's coming from a regular, non-celeb family and now she has the whole world interested in her going into labour, I wonder does it freak her out a bit.


----------



## jinete11

Avril said:


> Eh YES!!!!
> 
> It is so exciting. Over on this side of the pond, it's all anyone can talk about! I pity the poor photographers - they have been camped outside the hospital for 2 weeks now



I used to live a stone's throw away from St. Mary's.  I don't know if I should consider myself fortunate or unfortunate for having moved and not being caught in the middle of the media circus there!


----------



## slang

I'm Canadian and I care! I think it will be a girl


----------



## DeltaDox

kaitydid said:


> Well, I'm American, and I'm so excited for this baby! I check every day to see if the baby is here!
> 
> I personally think it's a girl.



^^ Same here!


----------



## Belle49

I'm American and also very excited for the baby!!


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Babies don't always come on the due dates-



Indeed, I am FULLY aware of that as my own baby decided to make an appearance 12 days late. All I was saying is that yesterday was the reported due date which I think was wrong.


----------



## mulberryforbes

yesterday's due date was worked out from the pregnancy announced date so no real logic behind it.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think Americans are almost even more excited than the Brits about this... I guess it's the royal family the Americans feel most "connected" to.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

I'm so unfazed by that... Then again as a UK person...


----------



## nastasja

I care! I call its a girl!!


----------



## jinete11

Not that I have any knowledge of how delivery works but for some reason I thought this unusual heat wave in London would induce her to go into labour much sooner.   Don't ask how my logic worked that one out!  I just figured the discomfort caused by the heat would kickstart the whole process....like the little royal fetus would be banging on the uterine wall screaming "get this bun out of the oven!!"


----------



## mulberryforbes

jinete11 said:


> Not that I have any knowledge of how delivery works but for some reason I thought this unusual heat wave in London would induce her to go into labour much sooner.   Don't ask how my logic worked that one out!  I just figured the discomfort caused by the heat would kickstart the whole process....like the little royal fetus would be banging on the uterine wall screaming "get this bun out of the oven!!"



lmao......................


   if only it was this simple


----------



## Louiebabeee

No real reason but Im going to call boy


----------



## erinrose

Don´t know how it works in the UK, but I think and please correct me if I´m wrong the doctors won´t let you go past 42 weeks before inducing you. So the kid should definitely be here this month.


----------



## whimsic

Don't care, just wanna know if its a boy or girl


----------



## MarieG

I think it's a boy


----------



## mulberryforbes

erinrose said:


> Don´t know how it works in the UK, but I think and please correct me if I´m wrong the doctors won´t let you go past 42 weeks before inducing you. So the kid should definitely be here this month.



yip,  same here 


unless you really have a good reason to refuse or ignore the doctors

I so can't decide if I think boy or girl I am just desperate to find out its name.


----------



## Bentley1

I don't necessarily "care" but I do feel a sense of curiosity.  Just in passing though, I don't follow or seek out news on the Royals or the baby, etc.

I also have a feeling this baby will be a girl.  We'll know soon enough.....


----------



## .pursefiend.

i'm hoping its a girl!


----------



## Tarhls

I'm also guessing a girl.


----------



## Eva1991

I'm hoping it's a girl and they name her Alexandra (I've read that it's one of the potential names).


----------



## Fommom

mulberryforbes said:


> I can't wait to find out the name,  the most difficult decision i have ever made was choosing my child's name imagine how it must feel knowing that the whole world is watching and judging your choice



I agree! I found choosing names very tricky (I'm a teacher and lots of names "belong" to children I've taught!!) That's nothing compared to the limitations placed on William and Kate!! I'd quite like them to have a girl! (and in 25 years I've never taught an Elizabeth or a Diana!!)


----------



## exotikittenx

Sarni said:


> Yes people definitely care about this baby!! Maybe not Americans but the British kiwis canadians and Aussies etc care!! The world is a bigger place than USA



How presumptuous.  What's with the rude comment and sweeping generalizations? Just because someone claims they "don't care" doesn't mean you should jump the gun and assume what their citizenship is lol.

Anyway, whatever. I am very excited for this baby.  I live in the U.S., too, and I've been following these two since before their marriage.  I'm very happy for them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Me too, they seem a nice happy couple, and she's a classy girl.


----------



## jinete11

Another day, still no baby....coming up on the wedding anniversary of Charles and Di. Wouldn't it be something if the baby were born on that day?


----------



## Avril

Everytime I see this thread bumped up I think it's baby news, the excitement is too much!


----------



## Sternchen

Today one of the german press papers had a picture of Kate and William on the front cover and I got all excited, lol. Turns out they were just saying that Prince William is already on leave in preparation for the baby, lol.

Bunch of teases


----------



## Perfect Day

I saw a magazine with then both on the front saying 'we welcome our new baby'. Goodness knows when it was printed.


----------



## jinete11

Sternchen said:


> Today one of the german press papers had a picture of Kate and William on the front cover and I got all excited, lol. Turns out they were just saying that Prince William is already on leave in preparation for the baby, lol.
> 
> Bunch of teases



Ooh, he's going on leave! He only gets two weeks holiday-  it must be imminent!  C'mon baby....


----------



## September24

Do British doctors induce labor? I know USA does if you go so many days past the due date or other reasons, just curious how Britain works.


----------



## mulberryforbes

September24 said:


> Do British doctors induce labor? I know USA does if you go so many days past the due date or other reasons, just curious how Britain works.



yes they can but it is a matter of choice


----------



## Alexenjie

I read somewhere today that they never announced a particular day as her due date, so she could give birth any time in July or even into August.

It sounds like Britain does more attempts for natural childbirth than the US, most babies are delivered by midwives at hospitals though Kate will be using 2 of the Queen's Ob-GYNs.

It does feels like this pregnancy has gone on for a years by now. I hope she has a boy for some unknown reason. I think their name choices are always dreadful.


----------



## Waffle65

I read an article on People.com where Will's stepmom Camilla said that she was hoping the baby would be born sometime this week, so I'm guessing Kate's due really soon.


----------



## babypie

*Prince William & Kate Middletons Offspring: Billionaire Baby
*
Life couldnt be much more luxe for the forthcoming Prince or Princess of Cambridge, as the royal fortune will likely make him or her a billionaire someday.

According to a report, Prince William and Kate Middleton are in line to inherit hundreds of millions of pounds that will then be passed on to the blessed progeny in due time.

Queen Elizabeth II is said to be worth $660 billion, while Prince Charles has a $370 million chunk, and Will currently claims $20 million.

The Duchess of Cambridge is due to give birth any day now, and theres a private maternity room waiting for her at St. Marys Hospital in London when she needs it.

Ms. Middletons OB/GYN Dr. Marcus Setchell is also on call round-the clock, and hes said to have given up alcohol consumption as of late to ensure that hes ready to rock at a moments notice.

http://celebrity-gossip.net/kate-mi...middleton’s-offspring-billionaire-baby-888274


----------



## Sasha2012

babypie said:


> *Prince William & Kate Middletons Offspring: Billionaire Baby
> *
> Life couldnt be much more luxe for the forthcoming Prince or Princess of Cambridge, as the royal fortune will likely make him or her a billionaire someday.
> 
> According to a report, Prince William and Kate Middleton are in line to inherit hundreds of millions of pounds that will then be passed on to the blessed progeny in due time.
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II is said to be worth $660 billion, while Prince Charles has a $370 million chunk, and Will currently claims $20 million.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge is due to give birth any day now, and theres a private maternity room waiting for her at St. Marys Hospital in London when she needs it.
> 
> Ms. Middletons OB/GYN Dr. Marcus Setchell is also on call round-the clock, and hes said to have given up alcohol consumption as of late to ensure that hes ready to rock at a moments notice.
> 
> http://celebrity-gossip.net/kate-mi...middleton’s-offspring-billionaire-baby-888274



Must be nice.


----------



## babypie

*Will & Kates Soon-To-Be-Born Baby: Merchandising Mayhem!
*
Its easily the biggest event of the year, and when Kate Middleton gives birth to Prince William's baby this month, there will be plenty of money to be made.

As expected, there are all kinds of Royal-baby-themed novelties on the market already, however the mystery surrounding the name and gender of the child has created a bit of an obstacle for creating more personalized goods.

For example, fine bone china craftsman Sophie Allport has resorted to taking pre-orders for her mugs, contingent on Will & Kates choice of moniker for their bundle of joy. "We've never done something like this so I hope it works.

British Ceramic Confederation CEO Francis Morrall agreed- "All of the designs will have been prepared months ago.

Still, creative capitalists have come up with a full line of products (think I Love Uncle Harry and Born to Rule slogans) that are already market-ready.

Here are the top five crazy baby creations commemorating the arrival of the future Prince or Princess of Cambridge!

1. Royal Baby Sick Bags [$4.55 each]
These clever favors serve a dual purpose, both for expectant mothers who want to feel close to Royalty during their morning sickness cycle as well as for folks who are already nauseous from the worlds obsession with the celebrated progeny.

2. Keep Calm My Granny is the Queen Baby Onesie [$40]
The Prince or Princess of Cambridge will no doubt be an instant fashion trendsetter, so why not get started early with this adorable little ensemble? Its doubtful that Kate will actually take her little one out in public wearing such a garment, but it sure looks comfortable for romping around Buckingham Palace.

3. Shhh! Dont Wake the Royal Baby Book [$9]
For new parents the world over, this new publication might just be the perfect way to incorporate Royal Baby fever into the story-before-bed routine. The opening line states, Its chaos at the Royal Palacethe Royal Baby just wont go to sleep. Waaaaah! Waaaaah! Waaaaah!

4. Royal Baby Biscuit Tin [$60]
The perfect snack for camping out in front of the television as the Duchess of Cambridge goes into labor, the Royal Baby Biscuit Tin from Londons Biscuiteers bakery includes cookies shaped like booties, rattles, bottles, and a rocking horse. Chances are, they taste as good as they look!

5. Royal Baby Stone Plaque [$70]
While most parents dont even have an engraved mantelpiece for their own babys arrival, the Rustic Stone company hopes that enthusiasts will be eager to get their hands on a commemorative stone plaque in honor of Will & Kates kid. The etching declares, Commemorating the Duke & Duchess of Cambridge Royal Birth- July 2013. However, on the off-chance that Baby Cambridge is a few weeks late, these will hit the bargain bin faster than Prince Harry got naked in Vegas.


----------



## kateincali

Where did they get 660 *billion* from? Pretty sure the Queen's networth is supposedly around 450 million.

Not that it really matters much after a certain amount


----------



## Avril

faith_ann said:


> Where did they get 660 *billion* from? Pretty sure the Queen's networth is supposedly around 450 million.
> 
> Not that it really matters much after a certain amount



Haha, true! Once you reach 450 what's another 150 billion


----------



## Eva1991

According to the Duchess of Cornwall, the royal baby is due by the end of the week!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...te-hint-Duchess-Cornwall-expect-end-week.html


----------



## lulu212121

babypie said:


> *Prince William & Kate Middletons Offspring: Billionaire Baby*
> 
> Life couldnt be much more luxe for the forthcoming Prince or Princess of Cambridge, as the royal fortune will likely make him or her a billionaire someday.
> 
> According to a report, Prince William and Kate Middleton are in line to inherit hundreds of millions of pounds that will then be passed on to the blessed progeny in due time.
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II is said to be worth $660 billion, while Prince Charles has a $370 million chunk, and Will currently claims $20 million.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge is due to give birth any day now, and theres a private maternity room waiting for her at St. Marys Hospital in London when she needs it.
> 
> *Ms. Middletons OB/GYN Dr. Marcus Setchell is also on call round-the clock, and hes said to have given up alcohol consumption as of late to ensure that hes ready to rock at a moments notice.*
> 
> http://celebrity-gossip.net/kate-mi...middleton’s-offspring-billionaire-baby-888274


 

:weird: Ummmmm....What?


----------



## Sharont2305

The Queen is on an official visit today and has been asked by a child if she wants Catherine to have a boy or girl, she replied that she doesn't mind but hopes it comes soon as she is off on holiday!


----------



## MJDaisy

I love Kate, I can't wait to see the royal baby!!!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Sharont2305 said:


> The Queen is on an official visit today and has been asked by a child if she wants Catherine to have a boy or girl, she replied that she doesn't mind but hopes it comes soon as she is off on holiday!



 the queen is such a cool granny


----------



## Avril

http://uk.eonline.com/news/440250/q...sparks-rumors-that-kate-middleton-s-in-labor?

NEWS/ Queen Elizabeth Abruptly Exits Cricket Match, Sparks Rumors That Kate Middleton's in Labor


Has Kate Middleton gone into labor?
As the world awaits for the newest royal, Queen Elizabeth II abruptly exited a cricket match at Lords earlier today, which led everyone to come to the one conclusion: that her grandchild is on its way.
Gamegoers at the match said that she arrived 15 minutes late to meet the players on their first day of the second test and then left unexpectedly.
But there could be another reasonable explanation for her relatively dramatic departure. The queen, who did in fact spend almost an hour with the team members, could have simply wanted to beat the heat wave that's toasting up London.
The baby's arrival within the next few days would be ideal for the queen.

During a visit to Cumbria in northwest England on Wednesday, she was asked by a young schoolgirl at a public event, "Do you want Kate's baby to be a boy or a girl?"
"I don't think I mind," the monarch replied, generating laughter from the crowd. "I would very much like it to arrive because I'm going on holiday."
The queen is expected to begin her summer vacation in Scotland next week. That means the future Prince or Princess of Cambridge needs to get a move on!
Of course, the queen isn't the only royal ready for the little one to make his or her grand entrance.


----------



## brownsugarplum

babypie said:


> *Prince William & Kate Middletons Offspring: Billionaire Baby
> *
> Life couldnt be much more luxe for the forthcoming Prince or Princess of Cambridge, as the royal fortune will likely make him or her a billionaire someday.
> 
> According to a report, Prince William and Kate Middleton are in line to inherit hundreds of millions of pounds that will then be passed on to the blessed progeny in due time.
> 
> Queen Elizabeth II is said to be worth $660 billion, while Prince Charles has a $370 million chunk, and Will currently claims $20 million.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge is due to give birth any day now, and theres a private maternity room waiting for her at St. Marys Hospital in London when she needs it.
> 
> *Ms. Middletons OB/GYN Dr. Marcus Setchell is also on call round-the clock, and hes said to have given up alcohol consumption as of late to ensure that hes ready to rock at a moments notice.*
> 
> http://celebrity-gossip.net/kate-mi...middleton’s-offspring-billionaire-baby-888274



So its ok to be boozed up delivering other peoples' babies.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

brownsugarplum said:


> So its ok to be boozed up delivering other peoples' babies.



No, if he had been drinking a different OB would deliver the baby under normal circumstances. But I assume they only want him and no one else.


----------



## Alexenjie

I can't imagine the Queen stopping an activity so she can wait for Kate to give birth. It's not like she is there and helping out.

There is a big difference in money between having billions versus millions. I think realistically the queen is worth hundreds of millions not billions. The richest person in the world has something like 70 billion dollars.


----------



## Coco Belle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> No, if he had been drinking a different OB would deliver the baby under normal circumstances. But I assume they only want him and no one else.



This! The idea is that the royal obstetrician should be constantly available and ready to attend the birth at any hour of the day.


----------



## alya

brownsugarplum said:


> so its ok to be boozed up delivering other peoples' babies.



lmao!!!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## namie

Though I like the couple, I don't like the fact that the royal family seems to be giving in / bending over to cater to Kate and her family. It may not be Kate's request but her family seems to have very free access to the couple, William/couple seems to spend more time and holidays with her family, and now they are staying at Middleton's home.


----------



## curlybee

namie said:


> Though I like the couple, I don't like the fact that the royal family seems to be giving in / bending over to cater to Kate and her family. It may not be Kate's request but her family seems to have very free access to the couple, William/couple seems to spend more time and holidays with her family, and now they are staying at Middleton's home.




What's wrong with that? Maybe they prefer her family for company and Kate is about to be a mother for the first time it's understandable she'd wasn't to be close to her own mom.


----------



## Coco Belle

namie said:


> Though I like the couple, I don't like the fact that the royal family seems to be giving in / bending over to cater to Kate and her family. It may not be Kate's request but her family seems to have very free access to the couple, William/couple seems to spend more time and holidays with her family, and now they are staying at Middleton's home.



I think its essential that they cater to the inlaws. The royal family learned the hard way what happens when a new princess is isolated from her family... they've got to be more normal and behave more like ordinary inlaws or they run the risk of having another extremely unhappy young woman becoming mother to the heir... see Diana for an example! 

I think its absurd to think the royals should demand that Catherine spend every holiday with them!!! Talk about inlaws from hell!


----------



## namie

But there are other commoners who became European princesses. I think it shouldn't be just because of Diana, royal traditions get changed.


----------



## HauteMama

If any "normal" man and his family tried to tell a woman that she couldn't see her family as often, we wouldn't hesitate to tell her the guy was abusive. And to say that her family has "access" to the couple? Umm, they are just as related to them as the royals are. Visiting your parents and spending time with them is normal; it isn't referred to as "access."


----------



## curlybee

namie said:


> But there are other commoners who became European princesses. I think it shouldn't be just because of Diana, royal traditions get changed.



So you think she should be kept locked away and forbidden to see her family like its the 1600s?


----------



## Coco Belle

namie said:


> But there are other commoners who became European princesses. I think it shouldn't be just because of Diana, royal traditions get changed.



So you like royal tradition? How about we go back to the times when the monarch would just behead a pesky inlaw rather than deal with them normally, shall we? That's about as traditional as it gets lol.

It used to be that commoners couldn't marry princes at all. So if you REALLY like royal tradition, I would think you probably wouldn't be that fond of this particular couple...


----------



## DC-Cutie

namie said:


> Though I like the couple, I don't like the fact that the royal family seems to be giving in / bending over to cater to Kate and her family. It may not be Kate's request but her family seems to have very free access to the couple, William/couple seems to spend more time and holidays with her family, and now they are staying at Middleton's home.



How are they giving in?

When you marry, two families come together and it seems that's exactly what both families are doing. I don't see it as giving in or bending over, but you make it seem like once she married she should be kept behind locked gates without seeing her family.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> I can't imagine the Queen stopping an activity so she can wait for Kate to give birth. It's not like she is there and helping out.
> 
> There is a big difference in money between having billions versus millions. I think realistically the queen is worth hundreds of millions not billions. The richest person in the world has something like 70 billion dollars.


The Queen would have to have at the very least 1 Billion by now given that she's been inheriting the wealth and properly of those that came before her. I say she has at least 5 quietly but not more than 10.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Royal family bending over seemed silly but it led to.......

kilt for whatever reason........

which led to a lot  .........something I could post...........







So keep kilt and carry on


----------



## namie

Two families coming together is for commoners. Of course the ideal situation is for the royals/nobels/ titled to marry one another. 

I don't dislike this couple but I certainly do not like Royalty changing their age old tradition for commoners. That's what make them royals. The moment someone say tradition and to immediately link it to beheading is the extreme.


----------



## andersob834

namie said:


> Two families coming together is for commoners. Of course the ideal situation is for the royals/nobels/ titled to marry one another.
> 
> I don't dislike this couple but I certainly do not like Royalty changing their age old tradition for commoners. That's what make them royals. The moment someone say tradition and to immediately link it to beheading is the extreme.



Two families coming together is for commoners? Royals used to marry royals to form alliances. Take a look at late 19th century/early 20th century Europe and the royal houses. Aristocrats also often have hyphenated names to show the merging of two powerful houses, coming together. 

The royals are becoming modern and progressive, and that includes marrying for love. Tradition is great, but there comes a point where certain traditions don't mesh well with the modern era and the "commoners."


----------



## kaitydid

andersob834 said:


> Two families coming together is for commoners? Royals used to marry royals to form alliances. Take a look at late 19th century/early 20th century europe and the royal houses. Aristocrats also often have hyphenated names to show the merging of two powerful houses, coming together.
> 
> The royals are becoming modern and progressive, and that includes marrying for love. Tradition is great, but there comes a point where certain traditions don't mesh well with the modern era and the "commoners."



This!


----------



## Avril

namie said:


> Though I like the couple, I don't like the fact that the royal family seems to be giving in / bending over to cater to Kate and her family. It may not be Kate's request but her family seems to have very free access to the couple, William/couple seems to spend more time and holidays with her family, and now they are staying at Middleton's home.



Errrr what? So you think that it's reasonable for William to ban his wife from spending time with her family? That is ridiculous. It's known that William loves spending time with her parents and family at their home and Kate is obviously extremely close to her family. To think that Kate should be locked up in a tower essentially and never see her parents is absurd, we're living in the year 2013 not the Middle Ages.


----------



## Sternchen

Coco Belle said:


> So you like royal tradition? *How about we go back to the times when the monarch would just behead a pesky inlaw rather than deal with them normally, shall we?* That's about as traditional as it gets lol.
> 
> It used to be that commoners couldn't marry princes at all. So if you REALLY like royal tradition, I would think you probably wouldn't be that fond of this particular couple...



Sometimes I'd rather like this rule 

...just kidding, of course... sort of


----------



## Coco Belle

namie said:


> Two families coming together is for commoners. Of course the ideal situation is for the royals/nobels/ titled to marry one another.
> 
> I don't dislike this couple but I certainly do not like Royalty changing their age old tradition for commoners. That's what make them royals. The moment someone say tradition and to immediately link it to beheading is the extreme.



You're right. It's wayyyyyyy important that royals remain backward and dysfunctional and unhappy in order to keep tradition. I mean, it's not like they're real people with feelings and preferences, right? They just exist to amuse the commoners with their quaint little traditions!!! 

Lol


----------



## ByeKitty

Coco Belle said:


> You're right. It's wayyyyyyy important that royals remain backward and dysfunctional and unhappy in order to keep tradition. I mean, it's not like they're real people with feelings and preferences, right? They just exist to amuse the commoners with their quaint little traditions!!!
> 
> Lol



LMAO, I'm here for the type of monarchy where "commoners" can marry into, if only for a healthy gene pool.


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree about marrying commoners if only for new healthy additions to the gene pool.

Diana did not have a nice, close family like Kate does so spending more time with them,  I don't think it would have made her happier. I think Charles loving her would have made her happier and much more stable.


----------



## Avril

Alexenjie said:


> I agree about marrying commoners if only for new healthy additions to the gene pool.
> 
> Diana did not have a nice, close family like Kate does so spending more time with them,  I don't think it would have made her happier. I think Charles loving her would have made her happier and much more stable.



The fact that she'd only met Charles 13 times before they got married probably didn't help things either.


----------



## curlybee

I'm going to assume nami is joking. I can't honestly believe anyone would be annoyed by Kate keeping in contact with her relatives.

I didn't know Charles and Diana only met  13 times  per marriage. Geesh! They were set up for failure


----------



## curlybee

Rumor is Kate and Will are be escorted to London by helicopter. Baby time?


----------



## Sternchen

Online media is a buzz with rumors that Kate is on her way to London


----------



## Sternchen

Live Webcam of the Lindo Wing at St. Mary's Hospital

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/kate-middleton/10179413/Live-Royal-baby-watch.html


----------



## labelwhore04

namie said:


> Two families coming together is for commoners. Of course the ideal situation is for the royals/nobels/ titled to marry one another.
> 
> I don't dislike this couple but I certainly do not like Royalty changing their age old tradition for commoners. That's what make them royals. The moment someone say tradition and to immediately link it to beheading is the extreme.



You can't be serious...

Would you rather Kate be held hostage and never be able to see her family ? Or would you rather William marry his cousin and have babies with genetic disorders? Which scenario would help you sleep better at night?


----------



## Avril

this is so exciting! Kate left her parents house earlier by helicopter!! :couch:


----------



## littlerock

Woohoo!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Excited!! I hope she is going to the hospital rather than Kensington Palace


*In keeping with tradition, as she leaves St Mary's Hospital, Catherine is expected to appear on the steps of the building with her newborn, as Princess Diana did with Princes William and Harry.* 
The next stop for the new family may be the Queen's estate at Sandringham in Norfolk, Balmoral in Scotland, or even the Middletons' home village of Bucklebury, in Berkshire, but exactly where the baby will spend its first weeks is being kept a closely-guarded secret.
In the longer term, the royal couple plan to set up home at Kensington Palace, but they are not expected to move in there immediately.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Exciting! I hope it all goes well for her and the baby!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wait, I have at work all day...did she have the baby?


----------



## Avril

DesigningStyle said:


> Wait, I have at work all day...did she have the baby?



Not yet!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I cannot wait!


----------



## Sternchen

I have yet to hear anything on the major news outlets. Has it been confirmed or was it just a tweet gone wild?


----------



## Encore Hermes

Nothing happening...........pics of kate 






Kate


----------



## PJ86

I am excited too!


----------



## babypie

*Lookalikes cause mayhem at Lindo Wing amid reports Kate heads to hospital
*
After almost three weeks of tedium, the press pack stationed outside the Lindo Wing at the Paddington hospital where the Duchess of Cambridge is due to give birth will jump at anything.

On Friday afternoon the eager royal baby watch crowd were given a practice run when William and Kate lookalikes entered the front door of the private wing.

The woman sporting a baby bump and the Duchesss signature hair style emerged from a black Range Rover outside the Lindo Wings front entrance with a slightly balding and sensibly dressed tall male accomplice, sending royal reporters and camera crews amassed across the road into a right royal frenzy.

Sceptics wouldnt be had, with commentators like Sky News royal correspondent Paul Harrison pointing out it would be highly unlikely for William and Kate to enter the site of the royal birth through the front door.

The doubters were quickly proven right as it was revealed the pair had been recruited by The Sun newspaper.

The tabloid is crowing over the stunt with the Saturday editions front page headline screaming Its a ploy!.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

babypie said:


> *Lookalikes cause mayhem at Lindo Wing amid reports Kate heads to hospital
> *
> After almost three weeks of tedium, the press pack stationed outside the Lindo Wing at the Paddington hospital where the Duchess of Cambridge is due to give birth will jump at anything.
> 
> On Friday afternoon the eager royal baby watch crowd were given a practice run when William and Kate lookalikes entered the front door of the private wing.
> 
> The woman sporting a baby bump and the Duchesss signature hair style emerged from a black Range Rover outside the Lindo Wings front entrance with a slightly balding and sensibly dressed tall male accomplice, sending royal reporters and camera crews amassed across the road into a right royal frenzy.
> 
> Sceptics wouldnt be had, with commentators like Sky News royal correspondent Paul Harrison pointing out it would be highly unlikely for William and Kate to enter the site of the royal birth through the front door.
> 
> The doubters were quickly proven right as it was revealed the pair had been recruited by The Sun newspaper.
> 
> The tabloid is crowing over the stunt with the Saturday editions front page headline screaming Its a ploy!.



What a tacky publicity stunt!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Sophie-Rose said:


> What a tacky publicity stunt!



totally but that's the type of thing Sun readers expect


----------



## curlybee

What a strange thing for Sun to do.


Kate was a cute kid looks like she got into tons of mischief.


----------



## Staci_W

I am inexplicably excited for this baby. Come on Kate!


----------



## Avril

Me too, I'm constantly checking the news!!


----------



## jinete11

Seriously, boat shoes????? Wm would not wear boat shoes nor use the front entrance! And why would Kate wear wedges while in labour?  Besides, everyone knows the closed-toe LK Bennett Sledges are her fave.  The Sun could've put some more effort into it.  And though the Kate doppelgänger looks ok the bloke they recruited as Wm looks like a distant cousin of Andy Samberg.  

16:05 local London time and still no royal baby!!


----------



## labelwhore04

OMG that Kate lookalike looks exactly like her!! I was so confused for a sec, i actually thought it was her.


----------



## jinete11

^I actually think she looks nothing like her (facial structure) but she has the makeup colouring, hairstyle and eyebrows just right.


----------



## lemonsherry

The UK is on another level of cray when it comes to how they deal with celebrity.


----------



## azureartist

"Kate Middleton Probably Giving Birth, Like, Right Now" 

Source:
http://jezebel.com/kate-middleton-probably-giving-birth-like-right-now-838721672

"Kate Middleton Heads To London Via Helicopter, Reportedly To Give Birth"

Source:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/kate-middleton-heads-london-via-165800450.html


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think as soon as she arrives at the hospital, a guard is stationed at the door. Read that awhile back.


----------



## ilvoelv

lemonsherry said:


> The UK is on another level of cray when it comes to how they deal with celebrity.



I know right! People have been camping out for weeks. Thats ridiculous. Its not even your child!


----------



## gelbergirl

I love every minute of this.


----------



## PJ86

gelbergirl said:


> I love every minute of this.



Me too!


----------



## Staci_W

Yes!!!!


----------



## Nat

I'm getting excited every time this thread gets bumped!


----------



## Avril

lemonsherry said:


> The UK is on another level of cray when it comes to how they deal with celebrity.



It's because this baby will be the future King or Queen of England - they don't act like this for any baby you know  The last time they had this excitement was when Diana gave birth to William back in 1981.


----------



## curlybee

William was born in 1982.


I'm American and I
m excited about this I'm not sure why because I am not a royal watcher.  I think it's because I remember when Diana died I am about the same age as William and Harry and I remember being horrified at the thought of losing my mother so suddenly it really struck me.

Plus they seem to have turned out into good people I like seeing good things happen to them.


----------



## Staci_W

I'm American and I paid no attention to the royal family until he married Kate. I think it's the fairy tale story of a girl becoming a princess that drew me in. I don't know why, but I love Kate. She seems so effortlessly classy and like a genuinely good person. In a world with so many trashy celebs (snooki, Kim k) she's a breath of fresh air. I'mrooting  for her.


----------



## Staci_W

I'm not seeing any other reports of her in labor, which leads me to believe the above links are wrong. 


Come on Kate, give us a baby!


----------



## curlybee

I like Kate too she comes across as very normal and down to earth not at all fake.


----------



## September24

Induce her already!!! I worked for OB years ago and there is just too many things that can go wrong with an overdue baby!


----------



## Sarni

September24 said:


> Induce her already!!! I worked for OB years ago and there is just too many things that can go wrong with an overdue baby!



They never announced her due date so we don't know if she is overdue or not. I am sure she is absolutely fine and in excellent hands!


----------



## September24

Sarni said:


> They never announced her due date so we don't know if she is overdue or not. I am sure she is absolutely fine and in excellent hands!



Can you tell I'm nervous for her


----------



## Sarni

I'm excited just like I was way too many years ago when William was about to be born!


----------



## Avril

Oh yeah, oops I had a typo there in my previous post.  Thanks for pointing that out! Wills was born in 1982. 

I am SO excited. I love Wills and Kate, they are just a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

My guess is she's within a week of her due date and she's moved to London in plenty of time. I don't see her rushing there in a helicopter when contractions start.


----------



## Nat

Shut the front door! There's even a Royal Baby app!  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/royal-baby-app-kate-williams/id662862356?mt=8


----------



## Avril

Nat said:


> Shut the front door! There's even a Royal Baby app!  https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/royal-baby-app-kate-williams/id662862356?mt=8



No WAY!!!


----------



## Sternchen

LOL @ the app.

Still impatiently waiting...


----------



## whimsic

Lorrd it's Waitie Katie all over again


----------



## curlybee

All the due date leaks were most likely fake. My guess is she is 1 to 2 weeks from her actually due date thus the move to London  to be close when the time comes.


It must be strange to have the whole world waiting for you to go into labor.


----------



## lemonsherry

curlybee said:


> It must be strange to have the whole world waiting for you to go into labor.



I know! Thats what I was just thinking, especially with that app. It must be a surreal experience for her.


----------



## Avril

whimsic said:


> Lorrd it's Waitie Katie all over again



No! This time it's the whole world waiting on Kate, not Kate waiting  How the tables have turned!


----------



## chantal1922

Sarni said:


> They never announced her due date so we don't know if she is overdue or not. I am sure she is absolutely fine and in excellent hands!



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## whimsic

Avril said:


> No! This time it's the whole world waiting on Kate, not Kate waiting  How the tables have turned!



Hahaha true! So I guess this is Waitie Kaitie's Revenge?


----------



## twin-fun

When I saw this thread at the top I thought, "Finally, she's had the royal heir!" But still nothing...


----------



## lara0112

she looked still a bit small for being due at the beginning of July although that means not much, so I thought then already that she is most likely due later than this.

I doubt she is too busy with what the world is up to, if she feels like any other pregnant woman at this point all you want is for the baby to be out already.... LOL. you are so uncomfy that you couldn't care less what kind of bets and apps people are up to.


----------



## September24

I just read that Diana was induced with William because she was overdue and hated the pressure of the world waiting ... I'll try and find the article and post the link

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20718889,00.html

Sourceeople Magazine


----------



## caitlin1214

I can't wait to hear about the baby, and I can understand the excitement, but sometimes I feel like, "My God, people! They're not pandas at the zoo!"


----------



## No Cute

Given the timing of her hospitalization with Hyperemesis Gravidarum, I've always thought the end of July. (Of course, Moms can be hospitalized any time, but it is common to be hit hard around 5 weeks and be terribly dehydrated within days.) When the gossip mags kept saying July 11, I figured I was wrong."  But I am still guessing July 27 for the Royal Heir's bday.


----------



## jinete11

Considering Wm just took his 2-week paternity leave it's got to be early this week. (I hope, I hope) Today, if not tomorrow, otherwise he wasted pat. leave days. But, pooh, we're having a nutso thunderstorm that's expected to last the next two days...well, not so much rain but the thunder's been constant since quarter to 6 this morning.  I'm expecting throngs of people in the streets of London when the announcement is made but we might *literally* have rain on our parade!


----------



## berrydiva

This poor girl, it's like she's an exhibit or something.


----------



## Fommom

At last! It's official. Kate in hospital, in labour


----------



## Avril

Baby is on the way!!!


----------



## Sternchen

HOORAY!!! Omg


----------



## KatsBags

It's a bit silly how excited I am. Can't wait to hear the details... I think it's a girl who will be named Alexandra.


----------



## jinete11

Shut up!!! WTH...twitter's nuts but BBC and iTV are telling me nothing...SKY NEWS! Sky news is covering it!!!


----------



## carvedwords

Just got the CNN push.  I was about to go to bed.  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Avril

Sky News reporting: Kate went into labour naturally at Kensington Palace. Kate's doing well - statement from Buckingham Palace.


----------



## morgan20

Yeah baby!


----------



## Avril

5.30 am she arrived at the hospital.


----------



## jinete11

Damn, I was planning on going to Harrod's today but tourists are probably going to buy up all the commemorative swag they're selling...it's going to be a madhouse!  C'mon baby...can't wait to hear the name!!!!!!


----------



## Sternchen

No work being done today  Constantly checking the news LOL


----------



## jinete11

^speaking of work, my bus passes Buckingham Palace...wonder if the powers that be will understand if I can't make it in today?  Unless I walk all the way from Kensington/Chelsea?


----------



## lulu212121

Just heard here, too!!!! I've got to go to bed though. Looking forward to the news! Praying for a healthy delivery & baby, too!


----------



## mlbags

OMG... I'm in Singapore and I am just as excited as you all are in the UK, or rather in the world!!!  Please, please, UK-TPF'ers, continue to update every second the moment you all get anything, anything!


----------



## jinete11

Any bets on gender/names?? I'm hoping for a girl and hoping the name "Charlotte" "Carlotta" or some other version of the name makes it in! You know this child will have 4 first names.


----------



## Sternchen

I'm betting it's a girl.

Not sure on a name - people have been speculating Alexandra, but I'm not sure!


----------



## Avril

mlbags said:


> OMG... I'm in Singapore and I am just as excited as you all are in the UK, or rather in the world!!!  Please, please, UK-TPF'ers, continue to update every second the moment you all get anything, anything!



Of course


----------



## kaitydid

I just found out! I'm so excited! I don't know if I'll be able to sleep tonight.  Wishing Kate a healthy, safe labor and delivery.


----------



## AECornell

Selfishly hoping its not Alexandra (my name) it Charlotte (a name I have on my baby name list). I do hope it's a girl though!

Got woken up by some traffic noise, but kind of glad now since I won't be blindsided when I wake up in the morning. Hoping Kate has a safe and healthy delivery!


----------



## mulberryforbes

super excited here 

lets all send some beautiful peaceful birth vibes to her and her William ((&#9829)


----------



## jinete11

If it's a boy I should think "Alexander" would make an appearance.  I'm keen on "Alastair" but I don't think royals have that name....also like Caroline for a girl. "Philippa" could be a nod to her sis and Prince Philip.  

Whomever said guards would be posted out the Lindo wing was right.  Though they're pretty chatty with whichever bloke this is on screen at the moment. Oh, a third guard has made an appearance! Surprised they haven't conpletely cordened off that street...you see lots of passersby.


----------



## AECornell

I keep saying the names out loud with Queen or King in front of them. I don't think Queen Alexandra sounds good, or Queen Charlotte. It's not as if (if its a girl) she'll be queen of some obscure country. This is England, and all her commonwealths. She'll need a more noble sounding name.

Kings, however, always seems to sound noble regardless.


----------



## Sternchen

Isn't Philippa her sister's real name? I do like it.. It is on my list if I someday do have another child.

Bummed I can't watch TV here at work  It's a slow day so I don't have much to do anyway other than cleaning and organizing my outlook inbox.


----------



## jinete11

^neither one of those has to be a leading name, but I there's a high chance it could appear as "one" of the names.  The most stereotypically "queenly" names are already taken -Elizabeth and Catherine. What's left? Victoria? I doubt a British queen would be Isabella. Anne? There's Mary...but that name is a bit meh (esp since the baby's being born at St. Mary's).  Not keen on Alice at all.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Yay!!!!   But I am going to bed now....I will wake up to the news I guess!   Wishing them all the best...


----------



## mlbags

mulberryforbes said:


> super excited here
> 
> lets all send some beautiful peaceful birth vibes to her and her William ((&#9829)


----------



## Sternchen

I really hope she has a smooth and uncomplicated delivery!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

apparently Kate has said she would like a natural water birth xxx


----------



## AECornell

I do like Victoria. Elizabeth is too obvious. Lets have this girl be her own person, not just another QE. Diana would be amazing, although unlikely. Ooh what about Fiona? That could be cool. Maybe not posh enough? Grace is good. 

If its a boy I'm thinking Richard. I also like Alastair. David? Matthew? Oliver? 

Well that was hard enough for me to think of, I can't imagine what trouble they have had. I'm sure they already have names picked out and an approved list from the queen.


----------



## Sternchen

mulberryforbes said:


> apparently Kate has said she would like a natural water birth xxx



I had 2 natural water births and loved it!


----------



## mulberryforbes

oh Grace is a fantastic suggestion, I hope Kate reads this  :lollots:


----------



## jinete11

Water birth?  Wow, what rag published that? I thought I read she wanted some hypno- something or other.


----------



## Sternchen

haha, I also read in a few magazines that she wanted to try hypnosis


----------



## jinete11

Now that I think about it, QEII might be able to go on her scheduled holiday to Balmoral this Tues after all . How nice of the baby to defer its appearance to the queen.

LOL a spokesperson said they arrived in a caravan of a Range Rover and an Audi and they weren't sure which they rode in.  Anyone hear about that recent "study" that men with Audis are the most likely to cheat on their wives? Hmm.


----------



## Nat

So exciting! Wishing her a safe and easy delivery.


----------



## gelbergirl

Terrific news that the baby is on the way . . looking forward to all the bells ringing, 41-gun salute, and celebrations for the future monarch.


----------



## Nat

Some pics from the Daily Mail:



























Buckingham Palace:


----------



## jinete11

This "Royal expert" on sky news keeps betting on "Margaret." I could see that. He's saying traditionally girls born would be called "Lady" whereas boys get "Prince"...though I think he's saying its been recently changed so that the girl would carry the title Princess at birth.


----------



## Nat

*Alexandra is the favourite for a girl and George for a boy Thousands place their bets on royal baby names  *


Fevered speculation on Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's baby name
They have not been told what to call it but are unlikely to go off piste
Elizabeth, Francis, Frances and Charles all considered strong contenders
The Queen will be informed of the baby's name before it's announced 
Bookmakers reap rewards from punters who backed due dates last week
Birth is the biggest non-sporting event in our history, say bookies Coral






The impending birth is good news for bookmakers as thousands of people have rushed to place bets on everything from the baby's name to its due date, weight, gender and eye colour.

Most wanted to bet on the baby's name, and bookies said George and Alexandra are the hot favourite names for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's baby. Other strong contenders from the Duke's family include Elizabeth, Diana, Charles and Philip.

The Cambridges are also likely to take inspiration from Kate's side of the family, possibly honouring her father Michael, or picking Francis, which is both her father and her grandfather's middle name.
Frances was the Duchess of Cambridge's great-great-great grandmother's first name, and was also William's mother's middle name. Meanwhile James, another very strong favourite if the baby is a boy, has links to both families.

Bookmakers also said punters - who have spent an estimated £1m betting on the baby - were expecting the baby to be a girl, weighing between 7lb-7lbs 15oz, and to have brown hair. Once the baby is born the Queen will be informed of the chosen names before they are announced officially, but she is unlikely to exercise her veto.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-favourite-girl-George-boy.html#ixzz2Zlz0gIyR


----------



## frenchpearls

I think Elizabeth will be there somewhere if its a girl. Margaret, Charlotte and Alexandra perhaps? And Frances because it was Diana's middle name? I very much doubt they'd go with Mary, not because of the hospital but because of Queen Mary (the daughter of Henry VIII) and her reign was pretty...unpleasant. Though there's been a Queen Mary as consort in recent history...
John and Richard have too much history attached IMO. David was Edward VIII's real first name and so also has negative connotations. Harry is Henry so I doubt they'd go with Henry as a first name. I think George is my pick for a boys name though. Phillip and Charles as middles?

So exciting! Hopefully all goes well for mother and child in the coming hours.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'd love Charlotte. Such a beautiful name 


In any case, I wish her an uncomplicated and "most enjoyable" delivery.


----------



## exotikittenx

I love all those names! So excited and I wish her the best!


----------



## AECornell

I like Margaret. That's cute! Still holding out for no Alexandra or Charlotte. There's now ay DH would even consider it for us if that were the name, because then it wouldn't be as unique. Plus everyone will be naming their little girl whatever the royal baby's name is, if it ends up being a girl.

Also I'm hoping that if it is a girl, she ends up being spunky and fun, and not stuffy like most of the other royals. I think once Charles becomes King, everyone will loosen up a bit. A bit, not a lot, but possible a little.


----------



## whimsic

Exciting!

ETA- BBC reported that she was a week overdue


----------



## NYCBelle

Very exciting! And love that Kate and William are Team Green even more exciting 

Does the name have to be approved by the Queen?


----------



## ellieroma

NYCBelle said:


> Very exciting! And love that Kate and William are Team Green even more exciting
> 
> *Does the name have to be approved by the Queen*?



Yes, but no-one is expecting her to veto any names they choose. (we wouldnt know, even if she did.)


----------



## lanasyogamama

I bet the baby will be named North.


----------



## AECornell

I doubt it has to be "approved" but I really don't think that the heir to the throne would have a name that wasn't "royal." If they have another kid, they'll probably feel more relaxed about that name.


----------



## Sternchen

I wonder what Kate is doing right now.. what stage she is in. Makes me think about my own labors


----------



## jinete11

Whenever someone I know is in hospital they wind up watching the news on Telly.   I wonder if she and Wills saw the media circus outside their building on TV. That would be surreal.  Though, she has satellite tv so maybe they're catching up on reruns of TOWIE? Or watching the Ashes?


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> I do like Victoria. Elizabeth is too obvious. Lets have this girl be her own person, not just another QE. Diana would be amazing, although unlikely. Ooh what about Fiona? That could be cool. Maybe not posh enough? Grace is good.
> 
> If its a boy I'm thinking Richard. I also like Alastair. David? Matthew? Oliver?
> 
> Well that was hard enough for me to think of, I can't imagine what trouble they have had. I'm sure they already have names picked out and an approved list from the queen.



I think that Oliver would be the last name they chose given it's history. Oliver Cromwell helped overthrow the monarchy for a bit. And it's too trendy.


----------



## twin-fun

So excited for her and Wills! Hope all goes smoothly and that mom and baby will be healthy.


----------



## Sassys

AECornell said:


> I doubt *it has to be "approved*" but I really don't think that the heir to the throne would have a name that wasn't "royal." If they have another kid, they'll probably feel more relaxed about that name.


 
Wow, that really sucks.  It must be so weird having the world wait for you to give birth and the media camped outside.


----------



## No Cute

Sending my best for an easy labor for this woman who has the world's eyes on her every move.  I keep thinking how miserable labor is and hoping she is free of HG immediately and not one to puke and suffer postpartum.  

Namewise, my guess is Victoria Diana.  For a boy? William Charles.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised this is getting so little press.


----------



## Nolia

I'm predicting the name will be Alexandra Frances for a girl. ... no idea on boy because I'm pretty much convinced its a girl.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think it's a girl too. I just heard something interesting on the news that they are still waiting for Australia and a couple other countries to change their laws to allow a girl to be heir even if she has a little brother. I thought they would have had that done by the time she was born.


----------



## No Cute

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm surprised this is getting so little press.



Me, too.  I basically want a twitter feed update, I think.  Feel so lame, but there it is.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I know CNN has a picture of the hospital at the bottom of the screen.


----------



## Avril

No Cute said:


> Me, too.  I basically want a twitter feed update, I think.  Feel so lame, but there it is.



LOL, that's because there is not much to say right now except she's in labour  There's not many ways they can describe her being in labour


----------



## Belle49

It's everywhere on Twitter, CNN has a pic on the bottom of the screen and so do the other news station. My local channel said they will interrupt any programming if the baby is born


----------



## Avril

Belle49 said:


> It's everywhere on Twitter, CNN has a pic on the bottom of the screen and so do the other news station. My local channel said they will interrupt any programming if the baby is born



It's been on sky news all day


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm watching CNN and there is nothing. They are talking about John Kerry. I'm guessing you guys are in Commonwealth realms and not the US?


----------



## Belle49

^^I'm in Miami lol


----------



## AECornell

Oops, yup, you're probably right!



charmesh said:


> I think that Oliver would be the last name they chose given it's history. Oliver Cromwell helped overthrow the monarchy for a bit. And it's too trendy.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm watching CNN and there is nothing. They are talking about John Kerry. I'm guessing you guys are in Commonwealth realms and not the US?


CNN is taking a break from the baby. They've been covering it all morning. I'm rather glad they are covering a bit of the real news I tuned in for this morning.


----------



## Sternchen

There's not really much to report yet. It's not like we're getting a play-by-play from the palace


----------



## gelbergirl

From what I understand, there will be a messenger in a slow-royal media car chase to the royal easel (outside of Buckingham Palace) where the announcement will be posted, then it will go up on twitter.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> CNN is taking a break from the baby. They've been covering it all morning. I'm rather glad they are covering a bit of the real news I tuned in for this morning.



Ahh gotcha. I just turned it on like an hour ago and there's been no mention of the baby which I found surprising.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Spoke to soon. They're talking about it now LOL


----------



## Agg0727

Hope it comes tomorrow. Would be fun to share my bday with a royal


----------



## September24

I say it will be Alexandra Frances Elizabeth Grace 7 lbs 2 oz


----------



## No Cute

Connecting to a proper feed.


----------



## charmesh

September24 said:


> I say it will be Alexandra Frances Elizabeth Grace 7 lbs 2 oz


I doubt Grace. It's a name associated with the shady royals of Monaco


----------



## September24

charmesh said:


> I doubt Grace. It's a name associated with the shady royals of Monaco



Oh  forgot the Monaco " royals" lol
I do think they will throw in Frances and Elizabeth


----------



## jinete11

Avril said:


> LOL, that's because there is not much to say right now except she's in labour  There's not many ways they can describe her being in labour



Yet sky news has tried to come up with different segments!  If I have to watch their SE Asia trip footage where they're dancing one more time LOL.  I feel sorry for Kay (Sky News presenter) - she's been out in that red dress all day!


----------



## Belle49

Lots of movement going on at the hospital, think we will be hearing something soon


----------



## September24

Belle49 said:


> Lots of movement going on at the hospital, think we will be hearing something soon



:couch:


----------



## jinete11

I was out and about today and things just kind of felt normal (and hot!).  I wonder if the baby's out by tomorrow that we'll call a holiday and break out the Union Jack bunting.


----------



## Sternchen

gelbergirl said:


> From what I understand, there will be a messenger in a slow-royal media car chase to the royal easel (outside of Buckingham Palace) where the announcement will be posted, then it will go up on twitter.



I love this tradition...minus twitter


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> Yet sky news has tried to come up with different segments!  If I have to watch their SE Asia trip footage where they're dancing one more time LOL.  I feel sorry for Kay (Sky News presenter) - she's been out in that red dress all day!



And they keep switching back to Bucklebury then with "and let's go back to get the latest updates from Bucklebury"  What updates from Bucklebury! They've been running with this story now for the last 12 hours with a teeeeny tiny statement from the palace which said Kate's gone into labour, is in the hospital, and arrived there at 5.30am. They are trying to spin it every which way they can! 

I pity the media outside. They must not even be able to go on a toilet break for fear of missing the action!!!


----------



## No Cute

Belle49 said:


> Lots of movement going on at the hospital, think we will be hearing something soon



Oh ya?  Exciting.

I was talking with my kids and how they will have something in common with the Royal Heir, and they giggled.  Then oldest said, "I bet the Princess is stuffing her face with everything in sight once the baby is out."  I laughed and said, "I sure hope so."  It's a huge deal in the HG community to share what you ate first after delivery.  It's usually something that made you vomit at the thought of it...and a glass of water, oh the glass of water.


----------



## gelbergirl

I am on full baby watch as of this afternoon.  I was out for most of the morning and now I am confining myself here because I don't want to miss the moment!
The dog just got a "quick walk".  Now I'm in with enough food, water, tea.  Just waiting.

I read when Queen Elizabeth gave birth to Charles back in the day (1948), it was on the first floor of Buckingham Palace.  They had to ask the crowds to finally go away so she could get some rest.


----------



## AECornell

Link to the live feed from the Telegraph:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/kate-middleton/10179413/Live-Royal-baby-watch.html


----------



## chantal1922

I keep peeking in here to see if there is any news. Looks like I have not missed anything.


----------



## jinete11

LOL is anyone watching the Sky News feed? I swear to god this male presenter in front of Buckingham is 3 shades darker than he was this morning.  It's what is crudely called "homeless man tan"...


----------



## No Cute

I'm seeing "early stages" of labor.  Yes?  What time was she admitted?

Okay. Back to work for me.  Sheesh, poor woman has a million folks creeping her labor.  Ack.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

No Cute said:


> I'm seeing "early stages" of labor.  Yes?  What time was she admitted?
> 
> Okay. Back to work for me.  Sheesh, poor woman has a million folks creeping her labor.  Ack.



She's been in labor for over 14 hours. Ouch.


----------



## Coco Belle

First labour is usually 12-24 hours long, if I remember correctly from my prenatal education stuff. She is right on target.


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> LOL is anyone watching the Sky News feed? I swear to god this male presenter in front of Buckingham is 3 shades darker than he was this morning.  It's what is crudely called "homeless man tan"...



The poor guy! It's 34 degrees in parts of London today, it's a scorcher! Sky News are now reporting on how other media outlets are reporting the news of Kate being in labour


----------



## Avril

Update: the palace will announce the birth by email now, rather than by easel.


----------



## jinete11

Aww, now they're taking away the easel because it's getting dark.  Now they're saying it will be announced via official email.  Um, how do I get on this email list??


----------



## jinete11

Avril said:


> Update: the palace will announce the birth by email now, rather than by easel.



Ha, beat me to it! Wonder if my email connected with my Oyster card will receive this announcement email?


----------



## AECornell

Boo. Just put a spotlight on the easel. I want to go traditional here!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The HLN reporter's hair was all wet and frizzy. They've been out in the heat all day. I can't imagine being pregnant in this heat.


----------



## jinete11

LOL, I know!  How hard is it to get a tap light out there?  Fingers crossed she stays in labour till daybreak tomorrow?  For all we know she arrived at 5:30 in *anticipation* of labour.


----------



## jinete11

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The HLN reporter's hair was all wet and frizzy. They've been out in the heat all day. I can't imagine being pregnant in this heat.



Don't cry for Kate. She's in a swanky £6k suite which I'm sure has A/C.  The plebs in the regular hospital, on the other hand...


----------



## AECornell

They're reporting something's happening. An announcement in the next few minutes... of something. They don't know what.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They said on CNN and HLN  we probably won't hear till tomorrow because the queen must be notified first and the queen will retire for the night in an hour or so.


----------



## Avril

Update: announcement from the palace in a few mins!!!


----------



## AECornell

Maybe that's the announcement


----------



## Avril

OMG loads of movement now outside the footman door of the palace!


----------



## Avril

It's a boy! 8 pounds 6 oz


----------



## jinete11

It's a boy!!


----------



## AECornell

She's given birth!!!!! A boy!


----------



## Avril

Born at 4.24pm. The duchess and baby doing well!


----------



## AECornell

Oh man, I was so hoping for a girl!

So happy for them!!


----------



## mulberryforbes

aaaghhhhhhhh


----------



## morgan20

It's a boy born at 4.24pm


----------



## September24

Big baby! 8 lbs


----------



## jinete11

Put the easel back out!!!


----------



## Avril

A car has just pulled up outside


----------



## AECornell

Easel! Easel! Easel!


----------



## jinete11

If they knew the baby was born at 4 pm why would they take away the easel?


----------



## Avril

Some movement behind the door of the Lindo wing


----------



## jinete11

Here someone comes, folks....


----------



## Cyndee

Congrats to William and Kate!


----------



## Avril

Protection officer for the royals in the car outside! It's expected William will make an appearance soon.


----------



## Sternchen

It's a BOY!!!!!

How absolutely wonderful 

Big baby


----------



## AECornell

Yeah, I'd like to know that, too.



jinete11 said:


> If they knew the baby was born at 4 pm why would they take away the easel?


----------



## Kansashalo

8 lbs 6 oz - Go Kate!

I was secretly hoping for a girl though lol


----------



## jinete11

There's a sign? Did they take the easel in to put in some computer print out? What happened to the pomp and circumstance of the delivery of the announcement?


----------



## jinete11

Oh it's the document!!!


----------



## Avril

The document containing the notice of the birth is now in it's way to the palace


----------



## AECornell

I've never been so excited to see an envelope with a piece of paper in it, haha.


----------



## Sternchen

I have tears in my eyes!

Just seeing everyone coming together and excited to welcome this sweet life into the world


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

everyone in my office is talking about this


----------



## chantal1922

Congrats to William and Kate. I had a feeling it was a boy! This is so exciting!


----------



## AECornell

I'm the same way!

OT, I didn't recognice you sternchen, you changed your avatar!



Sternchen said:


> I have tears in my eyes!
> 
> Just seeing everyone coming together and excited to welcome this sweet life into the world


----------



## Nat

Yay!!!  Now the waiting begins for the boys name, LOL!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yay! I was hoping for a boy, but I thought it was a girl. Such a skinny woman with such a big baby. She looked like she barely gained that much weight LOL


----------



## AECornell

Ok let's all speculate now on the name!

Edward? Richard?


----------



## edsbgrl

Congrats to William and Kate!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm guessing Phillip will definitely be in there. Maybe not as a first name but at least a middle name.


----------



## mulberryforbes

Sternchen said:


> I have tears in my eyes!
> 
> Just seeing everyone coming together and excited to welcome this sweet life into the world



yes 

I can't believe how emotional or happy i feel for them


----------



## Avril

It was a natural birth, not a c-section.


----------



## AECornell

I like Phillip. That's good. That would be a good strong name.


----------



## jinete11

empty easel in question


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congrats on a healthy birth!

I wonder if they will incorporate the spencer name.


----------



## Sternchen

Car coming in to Buckingham Palace now!


----------



## Avril

And the document has arrived at the palace!


----------



## AECornell

"The Guilded Easel." I don't know why but that makes me giggle.


----------



## jinete11




----------



## Nat

No Cute said:


> It's a huge deal in the HG community to share what you ate first after delivery.  It's usually something that made you vomit at the thought of it...and a glass of water, oh the glass of water.



Pardon my ignorance, but are you telling me there's a Holy Grail community that we don't know about? :weird:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AECornell said:


> "The Guilded Easel." I don't know why but that makes me giggle.



It makes me giggle too. All the pomp and circumstance surrounding this is really pretty funny when you think about it.


----------



## Avril

Nat said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but are you telling me there's a Holy Grail community that we don't know about? :weird:



HG = hyperemis gravidarum (ok my spelling is probably way off!)


----------



## Avril

Here it comes!! The document is being brought to the easel.


----------



## Nat

Avril said:


> HG = hyperemis gravidarum (ok my spelling is probably way off!)


Oooohhhh! Thank you, Avril! I got all confused there, haha!!


----------



## Avril

Her Royal Highness The Duchess of Cambridge was safely delivered of a son at 4.24pm today.

Her Royal Highness and child are doing well.


----------



## AECornell

Yet we all eat it up! I love it, haha.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It makes me giggle too. All the pomp and circumstance surrounding this is really pretty funny when you think about it.


----------



## jinete11

There's no name on the plaque!!


----------



## Sternchen

I remember those few hours after my babies were born. The amount of love I felt for my baby and my husband were never greater. It's magical.


----------



## curlybee

A boy oh boy! No future queen.   I'm excited for them. Babies are wonderful. Can't wait to her the name.

I think  John Edward Charles.

My girl name was Victoria Frances Alexandra.


----------



## jinete11

Sorry it's blurry - it's from my tv!


----------



## jinete11

So happy for them - I agree - I think Edward, Philip, George and James have high chances of appearing.


----------



## Sassys

Awww. Congrats to William and Kate!


----------



## nillacobain

Kansashalo said:


> 8 lbs 6 oz - Go Kate!
> 
> I was secretly hoping for a girl though lol



Me too! 

Congrats to them!!! He's a big boy - her bump was so small!


----------



## AECornell

Well now what am I going to do? The little Prince is born, we've seen the guilded easel, we have to wait for the name...

Guess I can go clean or something now.


----------



## gelbergirl

Woo Hoo !
A future King !
(I'm thinking "Albert" will be one of the names)


----------



## Avril

There's a guy now dressed up making the announcement outside the hospital!

Edit: it's the town cryer doing the announcement!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There's a town crier in a feathered hat


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> Ok let's all speculate now on the name!
> 
> Edward? Richard?



Has an uncle Edward so probably not.


----------



## AECornell

gelbergirl said:


> Woo Hoo !
> A future King !
> (I'm thinking "Albert" will be one of the names)



I thought Albert, also. But all I can think of is a "prince albert."


----------



## mulberryforbes

message in the easel


----------



## lara0112

LOL - cleaning is also what I am getting up to.

just saw the update on the BBC - this must be 'breaking news'

congrats  - I thought it would be a boy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Aww.


----------



## gelbergirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> There's a town crier in a feathered hat



oh this was Great !


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How long before we know his name?


----------



## JazzyJaz

lara0112 said:


> LOL - cleaning is also what I am getting up to.
> 
> just saw the update on the BBC - this must be 'breaking news'
> 
> congrats  - I thought it would be a boy.



It is a boy.


----------



## Avril

Prince Charles: 

I and my wife are overjoyed at the arrival of my first grandchild. It is an incredibly special moment for William and Catherine and we are so thrilled for them on the birth of their baby boy. Grand parenthood is a unique moment in anyone's life as countless people have told me in recent months, I am enormously proud to be a grandfather for the first time and we are looking forward to seeing the baby in the near future.


----------



## Sternchen

Avril said:


> Prince Charles:
> 
> I and my wife are overjoyed at the arrival of my first grandchild. It is an incredibly special moment for William and Catherine and we are so thrilled for them on the birth of their baby boy. Grand parenthood is a unique moment in anyone's life as countless people have told me in recent months, I am enormously proud to be a grandfather for the first time and we are looking forward to seeing the baby in the near future.



Wonderful


----------



## purseproblm

BagOuttaHell said:


> How long before we know his name?



Several days.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Congratulations!!!!!!   8lbs 6 oz 


Tradition to learn the name in a week or so right?


----------



## Laila619

A boy, how wonderful!!


----------



## qudz104

how very wonderful, a baby boy!! congrats to William and Kate!


----------



## AECornell

I wonder what Charles will be called? Probably something super stuffy like Grandfather. No Grandpa, but full on Grandfather.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I can't for the life of me figure out where Kate was hiding that large baby!


----------



## Goldfox

Oh, poor kid, there'll be plenty of cougars after him... I somehow envisioned Baby Cambridge would be easier off as a Princess, but perhaps not. Must he get brothers and sisters soon!


----------



## Ladybug09

So all that hype changing female succession for nothing.

Glad she had a safe delivery and a healthy baby.


----------



## sydgirl

Congrats to Kate & William!

Rumour of the name George is going around...guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## redney

mundodabolsa said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out where Kate was hiding that large baby!


 
In the pictures I've seen she was usually well-covered with loose-fitting dresses and coats.


----------



## Avril

David Cameron now making a statement outside Downing St.


----------



## YSoLovely

Congrats!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mundodabolsa said:


> I can't for the life of me figure out where Kate was hiding that large baby!



Me neither! 


I have such a hard time picturing her as a mother.


----------



## jinete11

Town Crier - I was hoping he would announce the name! For a second I thought it was some random bloke in costume that ran in front of the cameras...guess he was official?


----------



## No Cute

Avril said:


> Born at 4.24pm. The duchess and baby doing well!



Yay, congratulations!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yay! I was hoping for a boy, but I thought it was a girl. Such a skinny woman with such a big baby. She looked like she barely gained that much weight LOL



She's tall.  Hid him in there 



DC-Cutie said:


> Congrats on a healthy birth!
> 
> I wonder if they will incorporate the *spencer name*.



I'm wondering, too.  It's a nice name.



Nat said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but are you telling me there's a Holy Grail community that we don't know about? :weird:



Hyperemesis Gravidarum.



Avril said:


> HG = hyperemis gravidarum (ok my spelling is probably way off!)



Close.



Nat said:


> Oooohhhh! Thank you, Avril! I got all confused there, haha!!



Sorry to confuse.


----------



## jinete11

Hey, why no reports of Kate's parents? Are they in the Lindo Wing with her now? So odd it's all quiet on the Middleton front.


----------



## Avril

Ok, now we just need William to make an appearance!


----------



## gelbergirl

Looking forward to the 41-gun salute, bells ringing, and (maybe?) celebration fireworks.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jinete11 said:


> Hey, why no reports of Kate's parents? Are they in the Lindo Wing with her now? So odd it's all quiet on the Middleton front.



Reports say her sister and mother were present


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> Hey, why no reports of Kate's parents? Are they in the Lindo Wing with her now? So odd it's all quiet on the Middleton front.



I'd assume they are there with her. They weren't in Bucklebury anyway earlier so it's assumed they are there.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jinete11 said:


> Hey, why no reports of Kate's parents? Are they in the Lindo Wing with her now? So odd it's all quiet on the Middleton front.



They said her mom and Pippa were supposed to come to the hospital but they never said if they arrived or not. They said only Will and Kate and the doctors were present during the birth.


----------



## labelwhore04

Congrats to them! I was really hoping for a girl. Guess we won't live to see another Queen reign in our lifetime. I'm sure William is really wishing his mom was alive to witness this beautiful moment.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Listening to some news outlets and they refer to her still as Kate Middleton, why is that?  Anybody know?


----------



## jinete11

gelbergirl said:


> Looking forward to the 41-gun salute, bells ringing, and (maybe?) celebration fireworks.



I thought that was supposed to happen the second the baby was born.  Friends and I heard bells in the distance at 14h30 and we were in a tizzy but they were just normal church bells. Looking forward to the festivities!  And glad now that I can leave the country without worrying about missing the baby action! Had loads of fun hanging out with ya'll on this babywatch thread!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Congratulations to them!


----------



## jinete11

DC-Cutie said:


> Listening to some news outlets and they refer to her still as Kate Middleton, why is that?  Anybody know?



Well, it's still her name.  (Er, Catherine) the only difference now is that she's titled.  And we've been so used to referring to her before her title so I'm not surprised people refer to her as Kate instead of the Duchess of C.


----------



## DC-Cutie

jinete11 said:


> Well, it's still her name.  (Er, Catherine) the only difference now is that she's titled.  And we've been so used to referring to her before her title so I'm not surprised people refer to her as Kate instead of the Duchess of C.



I know that's her name,  was referring to her last name.


----------



## jinete11

DC-Cutie said:


> I know that's her name,  was referring to her last name.



Right, I was pointing out (maybe not so clearly) that we were used to her pre-marriage identity. Same thing happens to celebrities.


----------



## Staci_W

I really wanted a girl 

Congratulations to them


----------



## lemonsherry

I wanted a girl too..but it's still a happy occasion! So excited for Kate and Will.


----------



## jinete11

LOL should we be sad that during this happy time of the birth of a boy most people (interviewed on TV and here) are disappointed it wasn't a girl?


----------



## Kansashalo

Ha - a town crier?!  They took me there. lol Too cute!  I may do that when I have a baby!  lol


----------



## Flip88

A future king .... congratulations &#9829;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was happy it was a boy! I wanted a boy! LOL


----------



## jinete11

Kansashalo said:


> Ha - a town crier?!  They took me there. lol Too cute!  I may do that when I have a baby!  lol



Have him at your sip-n-see #PhaedraGivinMeLife


----------



## CLove84

Very very excited and happy for them! I was hoping for a girl just cuz it would be cute, but Im glad he's a healthy boy..and a big one too!


----------



## charmesh

There are plenty of tiny future queens in Europe, and I think just one future king (Denmark) so another future king is needed.


----------



## DivineMissM

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They said her mom and Pippa were supposed to come to the hospital but they never said if they arrived or not. They said only Will and Kate and the doctors were present during the birth.



They could be there, just not present in the room.  That's pretty common.



labelwhore04 said:


> Congrats to them! I was really hoping for a girl. Guess we won't live to see another Queen reign in our lifetime. I'm sure William is really wishing his mom was alive to witness this beautiful moment.



I was hoping for a girl too!  Oh well.  Maybe next time.   I bet he's really missing her right now too.  It makes me really happy that they're honoring her in so many ways though.  



jinete11 said:


> I thought that was supposed to happen the second the baby was born.  Friends and I heard bells in the distance at 14h30 and we were in a tizzy but they were just normal church bells. Looking forward to the festivities!  And glad now that I can leave the country without worrying about missing the baby action! Had loads of fun hanging out with ya'll on this babywatch thread!



I thought it would happen with the official announcement, but I guess not.  I'm not sure when they'll do it now.  Maybe when they leave the hospital?  Or, I guess at some random time?

Anyway, I wasn't expecting to be so excited about this, but I am!!  

Congrats to William and Kate, and welcome to the world baby boy!!


----------



## jinete11

Anyone think they'll go home tomorrow afternoon?  Or take another day to rest?  I mean, they have to go to the front steps for the Lion King presentation ceremony.


----------



## Avril

Update: William will stay the night at the hospital.


----------



## jinete11

I'm sure you've seen this floating on the internets. Someone must have a gif!

*Naaaants ingonyama bagithi baba*


----------



## stoic

^ Classic


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> View attachment 2266803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you've seen this floating on the internets. Someone must have a gif!
> 
> *Naaaants ingonyama bagithi baba*


----------



## jinete11

Damn, now that the baby's born and announced did anyone else's parents send them a "hurry up and have a baby already" email?


----------



## kaitydid

It's a boy! 

I originally thought it was going to be a girl, but I'm so happy for them that I really don't care! Good to hear that mom and baby are doing fine. 

Congratulations to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge!


----------



## Goldfox

I'm analysing some names... Both Charles and William have Arthur Phillip/Phillip Arthur and also inherited Arthur from George VI. How many generations will a name (Arthur) attach? Interestingly, Diana and Charles ended an incredibly long line of naming kids George. What are the chances it will be brought back by the two who's at the core of bringing popularity and modernisation along? They certainly might use it to honour the longest serving Queen and her dear father, giving conservative (and) haters a bone to chew. But I think they'll rather start a fresher route naming him Alexander (after the Queen etc.) 

If Baby Cambridge already carries on Phillip, and get Spencer from Diana, Alexander or George, then is the forth name Arthur? -Or something more Middleton-esque? How much will they honour the unroyals and modernity? 

I dare not guess on any order of the names. I mean, the second prince, who became king, Albert/George VI, unluckily ended up with the initials AFAG - and it sure caused him some issues, speech-wise! lol and behold


----------



## limom

Goldfox said:


> I'm analysing some names... Both Charles and William have Arthur Phillip/Phillip Arthur and also inherited Arthur from George VI. How many generations will a name (Arthur) attach? Interestingly, Diana and Charles ended an incredibly long line of naming kids George. What are the chances it will be brought back by the two who's at the core of bringing popularity and modernisation along? They certainly might use it to honour the longest serving Queen and her dear father, giving conservative (and) haters a bone to chew. But I think they'll rather start a fresher route naming him Alexander (after the Queen etc.) If Baby Cambridge already carries on Phillip, and get Spencer from Diana, Alexander or George, then is the forth name Arthur? - Or something more Middleton-esque? How much will they honour the unroyals and modernity? (I dare not guess on any order of the names, lol)



Huh?
Please no Arthur.


----------



## Coco Belle

Arthur is considered very unlucky. Every little Prince named Arthur has died under tragic circumstances. Plus, they probably will want to avoid getting all the Camelot obsessives in a lather over "King Arthur's Return" (he's supposed to come back to the throne to lead England into a golden age etc.)

I was hoping they would use David, to honour Wales (St. David is the patron of Wales) but that was the King who abdicated was known as, and he caused the royal family so much heartache.

I actually think they might go for Philip as a first name.

However, bear in mind that princes frequently don't go by their first names. And even if they do, they often choose a different name (often a middle name) to go by once they become King.


----------



## Avril

Update from William:

"We could not be happier"

Palace: William will spend the evening at the hospital.


----------



## jinete11

I should hope they skip George - I keep thinking about "The madness of King George"

Anyone see anything fun on twitter? I read "The Prince formerly known as baby" and thought it was rather witty. Obvious, but witty.


----------



## oonik

Congrats to Will and Kate!! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## Avril

Update from Sky News: William not expected to make an appearance tonight.


----------



## AECornell




----------



## Bentley1

I can't imagine what Kate must feel giving birth to a future King.  What a surreal experience.


----------



## theDuchess26

Congrats to Will and Kate, I was hoping it was a boy! YAY


----------



## Bratty1919

AECornell said:


>


----------



## lara0112

JazzyJaz said:


> It is a boy.



I know, thanks.


----------



## No Cute

jinete11 said:


> Well, it's still her name.  (Er, Catherine) the only difference now is that she's titled.  And we've been so used to referring to her before her title so I'm not surprised people refer to her as Kate instead of the Duchess of C.



I just got word slapped on FB for saying Prince and Princess. But she is Her Royal Highness Princess William.

Now the name game begins, eh?  I'll say William Spencer.  Add the grandfather's names to the list near the top, too.


----------



## twin-fun

I am happy to know that this child will not be named after a fruit, plant, or direction!


----------



## Nolia




----------



## lara0112

Bentley1 said:


> I can't imagine what Kate must feel giving birth to a future King.  What a surreal experience.



I actually think that she doesn't really care - at this point her life is all about this, and at the point of giving birth you probably can't think about much but dealing with the situation. I can't imagine raising a child though knowing that you are also having to prepare them for such a position.



twin-fun said:


> I am happy to know that this child will not be named after a fruit, plant, or direction!




LOL!! hey there can only be one North West.


----------



## NY_Mami

I'm glad for them... but I'm already tired of these news reports about this baby...


----------



## labelwhore04

Question: What happens if the child develops some sort of mental condition/disorder/disability, does that mean they don't get the title of King/Queen?


----------



## JazzyJaz

*Royal Baby: President ***** Sends Will & Kate His Blessings!*








President Barack ***** has released a statement sending his well wishes to Prince William and Kate Middleton on the birth of their first child!

Michelle and I are so pleased to congratulate The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the joyous occasion of the birth of their first child. We wish them all the happiness and blessings parenthood brings, the statement read. The child enters the world at a time of promise and opportunity for our two nations. Given the special relationship between us, the American people are pleased to join with the people of the United Kingdom as they celebrate the birth of the young prince.

Make sure to read Williams short and sweet statement on the birth of his son!


----------



## Coco Belle

labelwhore04 said:


> Question: What happens if the child develops some sort of mental condition/disorder/disability, does that mean they don't get the title of King/Queen?



I would assume it would be the same as if an heir came to the throne before they came of age legally: a regent would be appointed (e.g. the child's surviving parent, or an aunt or uncle) to rule on their behalf. The difference would be that a regent would have to be in place until the death of that king/queen, at which point the next in line would take the throne.

Alternatively, if that arrangement would maybe create quality of life issues etc., the affected heir might be legally removed from the succession, and the next in line would take their place. It would be a tricky situation though.


----------



## erinrose

Was hoping it was a girl


----------



## curlybee

Lots of people are hoping it would be a girl, but in  away I'm glad it's not. The comparisons to Diana would have been endless.

It could be 100 or more years before there is another Queen of England.


----------



## whimsic

That is wonderful news! i'm glad they're doing well.  Was hoping it would be a future Queen.


----------



## Alexenjie

From things that I have read Prince Phillip is not a nice guy. I think he gave Charles a terrible time when he was growing up, actually he was probably horrid to all the kids. 

Maybe he has done a total 180 since becoming a grandfather but I find that difficult to believe. I hope his name is not part of the baby's name.


----------



## Alexenjie

I've been meaning to ask - can someone tell me why Kate is not a Princess since her husband is a Prince and heir to the thrown?. Diana was made a Princess when she married, is that because Charles was 2nd in line for the throne?

I read somewhere today that Kate is Duchess of Cambridge or she would be called Princess William. I would chose Duchess over Princess William any day. Their children get to be prince or princesses because Queen Elizabeth made it so just recently.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Alexenjie said:


> I've been meaning to ask - can someone tell me why Kate is not a Princess since her husband is a Prince and heir to the thrown?. Diana was made a Princess when she married, is that because Charles was 2nd in line for the throne?
> 
> I read somewhere today that Kate is Duchess of Cambridge or she would be called Princess William. I would chose Duchess over Princess William any day. Their children get to be prince or princesses because Queen Elizabeth made it so just recently.



It's because Diana was already royal by birth and Kate was not.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's because Diana was already royal by birth and Kate was not.



No she wasn't. She was a member of the nobility. She was the daughter of an earl. Not even the highest title. Charles title when they married was Prince of Wales thus his wife was the Princess of wales. William's title was like a courtesy title until he got his own on marriage. He is almost always referred to officially as the Duke of Cambridge. 

And technically Diana was probably Princess Charles because she was a commoner too.


----------



## No Cute

charmesh said:


> No she wasn't. She was a member of the nobility. She was the daughter of an earl. Not even the highest title. Charles title when they married was Prince of Wales thus his wife was the Princess of wales. William's title was like a courtesy title until he got his own on marriage. He is almost always referred to officially as the Duke of Cambridge.
> 
> *And technically Diana was probably Princess Charles because she was a commoner too*.



Thank you.  I got "corrected" by an American man on FB that saying the "Prince and Princess," which I know to be perfectly correct: Prince and Princess William.  Old school, like Mr. and Mrs. Bob Smith...or Mrs. Bob Smith.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> No she wasn't. She was a member of the nobility. She was the daughter of an earl. Not even the highest title. Charles title when they married was Prince of Wales thus his wife was the Princess of wales. William's title was like a courtesy title until he got his own on marriage. He is almost always referred to officially as the Duke of Cambridge.
> 
> And technically Diana was probably Princess Charles because she was a commoner too.



Interesting. That's not what everyone said when they got married. They all said it was because Diana was noble on her own and Kate wasn't so she couldn't get a Princess title on her own. Will she ever get a Princess Kate title  like Princess Di or will she always be Princess William/Duchess Kate? And then when Williams's King what will she be? Queen consort? Or princess? Duchess?


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Interesting. That's not what everyone said when they got married. They all said it was because Diana was noble on her own and Kate wasn't so she couldn't get a Princess title on her own. Will she ever get a Princess Kate title  like Princess Di or will she always be Princess William/Duchess Kate? And then when Williams's King what will she be? Queen consort? Or princess? Duchess?



Kate will be queen consort. Noble is not royal, it's just a fancier brand of commoner. Diana's title was from her husband the Prince of Wales. Kate's husband is the Duke of Cambridge that is why she is referred to as duchess of Cambridge. Sarah was the Duchess of York. And even though her husband was a prince good old 
Wallis was Duchess of Windsor


----------



## Ladybug09

For some reason it would not quote..In reply to Laras post....Kate may not care at this precise moment now that she just had the baby, but I do believe that she cares that she has birthed a future king and is raising a future king. If William was just a basic everyday guy, I highly doubt she would have waited as long as she did for him....but the future Potential of what her life and those of her children Could and Would be as William's wife and heirs you can't say she never thought/thinks about that..


----------



## frenchpearls

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Interesting. That's not what everyone said  when they got married. They all said it was because Diana was noble on  her own and Kate wasn't so she couldn't get a Princess title on her own.  Will she ever get a Princess Kate title  like Princess Di or will she  always be Princess William/Duchess Kate? And then when Williams's King  what will she be? Queen consort? Or princess? Duchess?





charmesh said:


> Kate will be queen consort. Noble is not royal, it's just a fancier brand of commoner. Diana's title was from her husband the Prince of Wales. Kate's husband is the Duke of Cambridge that is why she is referred to as duchess of Cambridge. Sarah was the Duchess of York. And even though her husband was a prince good old
> Wallis was Duchess of Windsor



Catherine could become a Princess though. If Charles becomes King, and passes the title Prince of Wales onto William, Catherine will become the Princess of Wales like Diana was. From what I gather the Prince of Wales title isn't automatically passed down. I believe the monarch needs to gift it to their eldest - there's old footage of the ceremony when Charles received the title from his mother in his early 20s.

The Queen Mother was the last Queen Consort, when George VI was on the throne. Though she also had the title Empress of India...


----------



## AECornell

Diana was a Spencer. A noble family with history, money, and connections. Her Father was an Earl. She actually is related to Mary Tudor, so technically she has royal blood.


----------



## charmesh

frenchpearls said:


> Catherine could become a Princess though. If Charles becomes King, and passes the title Prince of Wales onto William, Catherine will become the Princess of Wales like Diana was. From what I gather the Prince of Wales title isn't automatically passed down though. I believe the monarch needs to gift it to their eldest - there's old footage of the ceremony when Charles received the title from his mother in his early 20s.
> 
> The Queen Mother was the last Queen Consort, when George VI was on the throne. Though she also had the title Empress of India...



The title Prince of Wales is pretty much automatic. The Investigure was just a ceremony. I doubt there will be one for William. He will probably be the 1st to swear alligence to Charles at the coronation. Charles couldn't because he was only a tiny boy when his mother took the throne.


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> Diana was a Spencer. A noble family with history, money, and connections. Her Father was an Earl. She actually is related to Mary Tudor, so technically she has royal blood.



If you're going back that far a lot of folks have royal blood.


----------



## AECornell

Just pointing out that in fact she does have royal bloodlines, and is not just a glorified commoner. 



charmesh said:


> If you're going back that far a lot of folks have royal blood.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Google why she isn't princess and Diana was, there is more to it like Charles was 2nd in line to the throne when he married

Anyhoo

Good choice
Royal close-protection officers were seen delivering two pizzas to the rear entrance to the hospital where the Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to her son this afternoon.
The snacks will be well-needed. Kate endured a labour of nearly half a day to deliver the baby boy, who was born at 4.24pm GMT weighing a healthy 8lb 6oz.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...appy-couple-takeaway-pizza.html#ixzz2ZpHzBUj5


----------



## DivineMissM

Alexenjie said:


> I've been meaning to ask - can someone tell me why Kate is not a Princess since her husband is a Prince and heir to the thrown?. Diana was made a Princess when she married, is that because Charles was 2nd in line for the throne?
> 
> I read somewhere today that Kate is Duchess of Cambridge or she would be called Princess William. I would chose Duchess over Princess William any day. Their children get to be prince or princesses because Queen Elizabeth made it so just recently.





charmesh said:


> No she wasn't. She was a member of the nobility. She was the daughter of an earl. Not even the highest title. Charles title when they married was Prince of Wales thus his wife was the Princess of wales. William's title was like a courtesy title until he got his own on marriage. He is almost always referred to officially as the Duke of Cambridge.
> 
> And technically Diana was probably Princess Charles because she was a commoner too.





frenchpearls said:


> Catherine could become a Princess though. If Charles becomes King, and passes the title Prince of Wales onto William, Catherine will become the Princess of Wales like Diana was. From what I gather the Prince of Wales title isn't automatically passed down. I believe the monarch needs to gift it to their eldest - there's old footage of the ceremony when Charles received the title from his mother in his early 20s.
> 
> The Queen Mother was the last Queen Consort, when George VI was on the throne. Though she also had the title Empress of India...



This is all so fascinating to me!


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> Just pointing out that in fact she does have royal bloodlines, and is not just a glorified commoner.



So does Kate. And every president of the US in living memory. Even though being president is like being king of the world for a bit.


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> So does Kate. And every president of the US in living memory. Even though being president is like being king of the world for a bit.



Since you are so versed in British royal protocol, what is the deal with the naming of this child?


----------



## charmesh

limom said:


> Since you are so versed in British royal protocol, what is the deal with the naming of this child?



They will pick a name & the queen will approve. And if he doesn't like it he can always chose a middle name to rule by. 

And it's not so much royal protocol as it is history. I love history.


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> They will pick a name & the queen will approve. And if he doesn't like it he can always chose a middle name to rule by.
> 
> And it's not so much royal protocol as it is history. I love history.



Do you have an idea of the time frame?


----------



## caitlin1214

Coco Belle said:


> Arthur is considered very unlucky. Every little Prince named Arthur has died under tragic circumstances. Plus, they probably will want to avoid getting all the Camelot obsessives in a lather over "King Arthur's Return" (he's supposed to come back to the throne to lead England into a golden age etc.)
> 
> I was hoping they would use David, to honour Wales (St. David is the patron of Wales) but that was the King who abdicated was known as, and he caused the royal family so much heartache.
> 
> I actually think they might go for Philip as a first name.
> 
> However, bear in mind that princes frequently don't go by their first names. And even if they do, they often choose a different name (often a middle name) to go by once they become King.



They can use Albert as one of his names (Henry's full name is Henry Charles Albert David) but when he eventually becomes king, he would not go by Albert. Queen Victoria had requested that no King ever be called Albert out of respect for her dead husband.


----------



## Gimmethebag

twin-fun said:


> I am happy to know that this child will not be named after a fruit, plant, or direction!


I, for one, am hoping they go full Pilot Inspektor. 

I'll be thrilled if they name the little prince Jermajesty. What more could define themselves as "modern royals"?


----------



## AECornell

charmesh said:


> So does Kate. And every president of the US in living memory. Even though being president is like being king of the world for a bit.



I'm not arguing with you. I understand you're trying to make a point, but it's not needed.


----------



## AECornell

Gimmethebag said:


> I, for one, am hoping they go full Pilot Inspektor.
> 
> I'll be thrilled if they name the little prince Jermajesty. What more could define themselves as "modern royals"?



I'm going with Prince Duke. Then he can be Duke the Duke later on, haha.


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> I'm not arguing with you. I understand you're trying to make a point, but it's not needed.


I'm not trying to argue either. I think Kate would have been happy to have been Mrs. William Wales.


----------



## mlbags

I'm in a different time zone..... am I getting it right that the royal baby was born on 22nd July 2013, at 4pm'ish UK time??  So happy for them!


----------



## charmesh

Encore Hermes said:


> Google why she isn't princess and Diana was, there is more to it like Charles was 2nd in line to the throne when he married
> 
> Anyhoo
> 
> Good choice
> Royal close-protection officers were seen delivering two pizzas to the rear entrance to the hospital where the Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to her son this afternoon.
> The snacks will be well-needed. Kate endured a labour of nearly half a day to deliver the baby boy, who was born at 4.24pm GMT weighing a healthy 8lb 6oz.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...appy-couple-takeaway-pizza.html#ixzz2ZpHzBUj5
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-0-1AF1747B000005DC-29_306x567.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-0-1AF174F4000005DC-609_306x567.jpg



You just know that some poor reporter has been dispatched to the pizza parlor to find out what kind of pizza they ordered.


----------



## Gimmethebag

AECornell said:


> I'm going with Prince Duke. Then he can be Duke the Duke later on, haha.


Duke Squared can be his DJ name when he becomes an electronic music superstar in the London nightclubs. Prince Harry's girlfriends will be his biggest table-reserving fans (and the same age as Duke Duke). Shows will be announced via the palace Instagram account. #modernroyals


----------



## purseproblm

limom said:


> Do you have an idea of the time frame?



It could be any time from when they leave the hospital like Harry or a week like William. 
I think he will be a George though.


----------



## frenchpearls

charmesh said:


> The title Prince of Wales is pretty much automatic. The Investigure was just a ceremony. I doubt there will be one for William. He will probably be the 1st to swear alligence to Charles at the coronation. Charles couldn't because he was only a tiny boy when his mother took the throne.



Sure it's 'pretty much' automatic. But it isn't an inherited title. That's the point I was trying to make, unclearly it seems.


----------



## limom

purseproblm said:


> It could be any time from when they leave the hospital like Harry or a week like William.
> I think he will be a George though.



Ok, thanks.


----------



## charmesh

Gimmethebag said:


> Duke Squared can be his DJ name when he becomes an electronic music superstar in the London nightclubs. *Prince Harry's girlfriends will be his biggest table-reserving fans (and the same age as Duke Duke).* Shows will be announced via the palace Instagram account. #modernroyals


----------



## charmesh

frenchpearls said:


> Sure it's 'pretty much' automatic. But it isn't an inherited title. That's the point I was trying to make, unclearly it seems.



I understand. It's the a title given my the monarch to their oldest son. I guess they don't have to give it to a son they are feuding with. That would be funny and sad.

Now that a first born daughter will become queen if she is born first, I wonder if she would become the Princess of Wales on her parent's accession.  Like the little Princess of Orange.


----------



## twin-fun

So glad Captain Feathersword from the Wiggles is still getting work.


----------



## frenchpearls

charmesh said:


> I understand. It's the a title given my the monarch to their oldest son. I guess they don't have to give it to a son they are feuding with. That would be funny and sad.
> 
> Now that a first born daughter will become queen if she is born first, I wonder if she would become the Princess of Wales on her parent's accession.  Like the little Princess of Orange.



Oh! I love the idea of a Princess of Wales in her own right. Though I doubt we'll see it in our lifetimes


----------



## twin-fun

I have to admit I'm extremely disappointed in the lack of Fresh Prince references on here...


----------



## AECornell

Gimmethebag said:


> Duke Squared can be his DJ name when he becomes an electronic music superstar in the London nightclubs. Prince Harry's girlfriends will be his biggest table-reserving fans (and the same age as Duke Duke). Shows will be announced via the palace Instagram account. #modernroyals



Haha. I totally lol'd.


----------



## Michele26

So happy she had a boy!


----------



## No Cute

Encore Hermes said:


> Google why she isn't princess and Diana was, there is more to it like Charles was 2nd in line to the throne when he married
> 
> Anyhoo
> 
> Good choice
> Royal close-protection officers were seen delivering two pizzas to the rear entrance to the hospital where the Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to her son this afternoon.
> The snacks will be well-needed. Kate endured a labour of nearly half a day to deliver the baby boy, who was born at 4.24pm GMT weighing a healthy 8lb 6oz.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...appy-couple-takeaway-pizza.html#ixzz2ZpHzBUj5
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-0-1AF1747B000005DC-29_306x567.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-0-1AF174F4000005DC-609_306x567.jpg



Now we know.  Her first meal was pizza, which says the HG is gone.  Yay!  I'm a happy webwatcher!  (Garlic, onion, and tomato are very common problem foods for moms with Hyperemesis.)


----------



## DivineMissM

twin-fun said:


> So glad Captain Feathersword from the Wiggles is still getting work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2267155


----------



## charmesh

No Cute said:


> Now we know.  Her first meal was pizza, which says the HG is gone.  Yay!  I'm a happy webwatcher!  (Garlic, onion, and tomato are very common problem foods for moms with Hyperemesis.)



It could be for the protection officers. They have to eat too. Lol. But I can picture the couple sharing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I cannot picture Kate eating pizza.


----------



## DivineMissM

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I cannot picture Kate eating pizza.



All bets are off after you've just had a baby!  You're HUNGRY and you don't care how many calories, what the ingredients are, whatever.  You just want to eat everything.


----------



## AECornell

What is hyperemesis?


----------



## No Cute

charmesh said:


> It could be for the protection officers. They have to eat too. Lol. But I can picture the couple sharing.



True.  But I'm guessing...I just know I went straight for trigger foods the second I could after my first bout with HG.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I cannot picture Kate eating pizza.



I'm picturing her devouring it right now


----------



## No Cute

AECornell said:


> What is hyperemesis?



Hi *AECornell*.  Hyperemesis Gravidarum is the disease the Duchess was diagnosed with in December.


----------



## Coco Belle

twin-fun said:


> I have to admit I'm extremely disappointed in the lack of Fresh Prince references on here...



I lol'd

Eta moments after my son was born, DH gave me a slice of banana bread and an Earl Grey tea latte. O. M. G. I've never enjoyed anything as much. Good for Catherine, that pizza must have tasted like manna.


----------



## charmesh

TMZ has been covering North West's birth like it was the second coming of the Messiah. But they are being very catty about Baby Cambridge.


----------



## exotikittenx

Aww, congrats to them! I love that they got a pizza delivery! Lol 

I'm so happy it was a boy (boy or girl... Ether would me thrilling to me).  I can't imagine complaining about the sex of the baby on such a happy occasion.


----------



## jazzyj1021

I remember when I was in the hospital for a week and I finally was allowed to eat "normal" food... my mama brought me a small dominos pizza, a Starbucks passion tea and a donut with sprinkles. I went to town on that food.


----------



## No Cute

jazzyj1021 said:


> I remember when I was in the hospital for a week and I finally was allowed to eat "normal" food... my mama brought me a small dominos pizza, a Starbucks passion tea and a donut with sprinkles. I went to town on that food.



With my oldest, I was in labor from 5 a.m. until he was born about 9 p.m.  I had missed the "order dinner" time, so the nurses, knowing I'd be up, ordered me something of everything including a sandwich: tuna with onions on white bread, a massive vomit trigger whilst pregnant.  Best food ever.    And I drank water...soooo good.


----------



## caitlin1214

Coco Belle said:


> I would assume it would be the same as if an heir came to the throne before they came of age legally: a regent would be appointed (e.g. the child's surviving parent, or an aunt or uncle) to rule on their behalf. The difference would be that a regent would have to be in place until the death of that king/queen, at which point the next in line would take the throne.
> 
> Alternatively, if that arrangement would maybe create quality of life issues etc., the affected heir might be legally removed from the succession, and the next in line would take their place. It would be a tricky situation though.



 George III had what we now know to be Porphyria (a rare hereditary disease in which the blood pigment hemoglobin is abnormally metabolized). It results in in abdominal pain, vomiting, acute neuropathy, muscle weakness, seizures and *mental disturbances, including hallucinations, depression, anxiety and paranoia*.

(Wikipedia page on Porphyria here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porphyria)


There was a play and later a movie called The Madness of King George. 





After a final relapse in 1810, a regency was established, and George III's eldest son, George, Prince of Wales, ruled as Prince Regent. On George III's death, the Prince Regent succeeded his father as George IV.


----------



## caitlin1214

mlbags said:


> I'm in a different time zone..... am I getting it right that the royal baby was born on 22nd July 2013, at 4pm'ish UK time??  So happy for them!



The baby's birthday is a month and a day after William's! (He's June 21).


----------



## mlbags

Thanks caitlin1214 for the additional information.  I never knew!!!  Wow... Nice!
I now wish I can get my hands on some souvenirs.


----------



## AECornell

No Cute said:


> Hi *AECornell*.  Hyperemesis Gravidarum is the disease the Duchess was diagnosed with in December.



Oh is that the crazy morning sickness she was getting? Poor thing!


----------



## No Cute

AECornell said:


> Oh is that the crazy morning sickness she was getting? Poor thing!



Yes.  But more like food poisoning than anything, if I compared it to anything.

A response to media coverage when she announced her pregnancy due to HG: http://www.reportingonhealth.org/20...te-middleton-does-not-have-“morning-sickness”

HER Foundation: http://www.helpher.org/hyperemesis-gravidarum/


----------



## jinete11

whimsic said:


> That is wonderful news! i'm glad they're doing well.  Was hoping it would be a future Queen.



You never know, kid could turn out to be gay. Then we'd have a *real* queen.  #OhSnap


----------



## AECornell

No Cute said:


> Yes.  But more like food poisoning than anything, if I compared it to anything.
> 
> A response to media coverage when she announced her pregnancy due to HG: http://www.reportingonhealth.org/20...te-middleton-does-not-have-“morning-sickness”
> 
> HER Foundation: http://www.helpher.org/hyperemesis-gravidarum/



Thanks for the links No Cute. Didn't really read up on it when she was going through it early on. I can't imagine dealing with that. Although my mom says when I get pregnant I'm going to me sick all the time because I have a sensitive stomach, yay...


----------



## Avril

The Duke and Duchess are expected to go home to Kensington Palace today!!!!


----------



## Sternchen

Avril said:


> The Duke and Duchess are expected to go home to Kensington Palace today!!!!



She had better wait until I get home from work (another 2 hours) so I can watch it live on TV


----------



## mulberryforbes

Sternchen said:


> She had better wait until I get home from work (another 2 hours) so I can watch it live on TV



thinking the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## Nat

The London Eye was turned red, white and blue last night after the news of the royal birth as London suffered a series of violent thunder storms





Tribute: Central London's iconic Tower Bridge was illuminated in bright blue to celebrate the Duchess of Cambridge giving birth to a prince





Sight: Outside London, Blackpool Tower shone blue overnight to mark the future King's arrival into the world





Spectacular: Niagara Falls, the world's most famous waterfall, also took on a blue hue for the occasion


----------



## Sternchen

Very pretty photographs, thank you Nat!


----------



## lara0112

Ladybug09 said:


> For some reason it would not quote..In reply to Laras post....Kate may not care at this precise moment now that she just had the baby, but I do believe that she cares that she has birthed a future king and is raising a future king. If William was just a basic everyday guy, I highly doubt she would have waited as long as she did for him....but the future Potential of what her life and those of her children Could and Would be as William's wife and heirs you can't say she never thought/thinks about that..



oh totally agreed - like I said raising a future king seems not an easy task - I was only referring that in the process of actually pressing the kid out, it most likely did not matter, kwim? I was referring to the giving birth aspect, the whole thing is surreal in itself, just suddenly having a baby etc.


----------



## Nat

Sternchen said:


> Very pretty photographs, thank you Nat!


Yes, they're stunning. My pleasure!


----------



## gelbergirl

They say the hairdresser showed up this morning, so William, Kate and baby will make their appearance at some point.


----------



## Sternchen

Glued in front of the TV! CNN International isn't allowing itself too many commercial breaks today


----------



## NYCBelle

Avril said:


> It was a natural birth, not a c-section.



Go Kate!! So happy to hear that. She's not too posh to push.

I wonder if you could hear her screaming and yelling at William through the halls "I bloody hate you for this William!"  hahaha


----------



## NYCBelle

AECornell said:


> What is hyperemesis?



Really severe morning sickness...she was dehydrated so had to get hospitalized.


----------



## Sternchen

I can't wait to see the new, happy family


----------



## AECornell

I hope they go home in the next 30 minutes... Or between 12:30 and 3pm EST, or else I'm going to miss it!


----------



## frenchpearls

Carole and Michael Middleton have just arrived at the hospital.

Don't think they'll be out for a while if the new grandparents have only just arrived to meet their first grandchild!


----------



## limom

frenchpearls said:


> Carole and Michael Middleton have just arrived at the hospital.
> 
> Don't think they'll be out for a while if the new grandparents have only just arrived to meet their first grandchild!



Shoot hurry up, I have a hair appointment.


----------



## jinete11

They could've dressed up for the occasion...

From the Westminister Abbey twitter:

@wabbey: The Abbey bell peal marking the birth of the Prince of Cambridge is underway http://t.co/WKEhqQNbFh


----------



## qudz104

Nat said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/23/article-2374032-1AF2F610000005DC-925_964x457.jpg
> The London Eye was turned red, white and blue last night after the news of the royal birth as London suffered a series of violent thunder storms
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/23/article-2374032-1AF30376000005DC-543_964x552.jpg
> Tribute: Central London's iconic Tower Bridge was illuminated in bright blue to celebrate the Duchess of Cambridge giving birth to a prince
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/23/article-2374793-1AF1BC89000005DC-392_964x1003.jpg
> Sight: Outside London, Blackpool Tower shone blue overnight to mark the future King's arrival into the world
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/23/article-2374793-1AF2968E000005DC-594_964x536.jpg
> Spectacular: Niagara Falls, the world's most famous waterfall, also took on a blue hue for the occasion



I was waiting for these pictures, thank you!


----------



## Swanky

GORGEOUS!!!
I read that they delayed the announcement of the birth by 4 hours for privacy {not sure if this is true?} and that he's the heaviest future king in 100 years!




Nat said:


> The London Eye was turned red, white and blue last night after the news of the royal birth as London suffered a series of violent thunder storms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute: Central London's iconic Tower Bridge was illuminated in bright blue to celebrate the Duchess of Cambridge giving birth to a prince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sight: Outside London, Blackpool Tower shone blue overnight to mark the future King's arrival into the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spectacular: Niagara Falls, the world's most famous waterfall, also took on a blue hue for the occasion


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> I read that they delayed the announcement of the birth by 4 hours for privacy {not sure if this is true?} and that he's the heaviest future king in 100 years!


I heard that the baby brought along a $300million dollar boost to the British economy. That's enough reason for the British people to love him right there.


----------



## curlybee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> GORGEOUS!!!
> I read that they delayed the announcement of the birth by 4 hours for privacy {not sure if this is true?} and that he's the heaviest future king in 100 years!




Good for them if that's true they're going to have to deal with all the celebration for the next few weeks.  Let them enjoy some quiet time together.


I guess the royals birth small babies if at 8lbs 6oz he's the biggest in 100 years. I bet he's a cutie.

I can't wait to learn his name.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I was hoping to get a glimpse of the baby prince before heading to bed but looks like it's not going to happen. Been glued to the Sun's live stream for the past 4 hours )

I guess if they do leave the hospital tonight no doubt the footages will be all over the internet and news tomorrow so till then..good night from Sydney ladies


----------



## Sternchen

Good night, Pixie!

I hope that the family won't leave within the next few hours because I have to take my car to a friend's house to get looked at ush:


----------



## Swanky

8 lbs 6 oz is well over the average here in the states {7lb 5 oz}.  Not sure what "average birth weight" is there?


----------



## Belle49

Anywhere to watch all the latest live? I checked the Sun but didn't see anything


----------



## jinete11

I'm surprised the Middletons took the front door today (rather than yesterday). I would think they were there yesterday but snuck in/out through a private door. Also surprised they rode in a taxi. Would've thought they would have a private car.  Charles rides in a Bentley!


----------



## jinete11

Oh the Ms just exited the hospital and are talking with the press. When asked to give the name she said "absolutely not."


----------



## dmbfiredancer

So excited for them! I'd love it if Spencer was somewhere in the name as a tribute to Diana. I have to say though, I know that everyone says that Kate chose this life when she married into the family, etc, but I just can't imagine giving birth and then the next day having my hairdresser at the hospital and having to look perfect when leaving! I can imagine all I'd be thinking about is wanting a shower and not sitting down too hard, and she has the pressure to look flawless! 

I'm going to be in London on vacation in less than two weeks for a few days... my plan is to find the tackiest royal baby souvenir possible and bring a few back for family and friends as a joke, haha. In all seriousness though, I'm very happy for them.


----------



## jinete11

Ok, the Princess Royal just rejected interviews during a visit to the mines.  When asked about her feelings about the news she said, "Nothing to do with me."  But seriously, Kay just threw it to the muppets who are "in town filming their next movie" and wanted to send their well wishes.  WTF is happening to the "news."


----------



## jinete11

dmbfiredancer said:


> I'm going to be in London on vacation in less than two weeks for a few days... my plan is to find the tackiest royal baby souvenir possible and bring a few back for family and friends as a joke, haha. In all seriousness though, I'm very happy for them.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 You can bring back these beauties from Harrod's!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Read this 6:00 pm a couple places but dont shoot the messenger if it isn't accurate



"The family will reportedly not leave the hospital until as early as 6pm Tuesday London time, or even early in the morning on Wednesday."


I believe she will leave today because the hair person came earlier.


----------



## jinete11

Interesting.  Though, a good blowout could survive the night.  I would hope they leave hospital during daylight hours  so that there's ample light for the family photo.


----------



## .pursefiend.

jinete11 said:


> Ok, the Princess Royal just rejected interviews during a visit to the mines.  When asked about her feelings about the news she said, "Nothing to do with me."  But seriously, Kay just threw it to the muppets who are "in town filming their next movie" and wanted to send their well wishes.  WTF is happening to the "news."



Who is she?


----------



## jinete11

.pursefiend. said:


> Who is she?



Kay? She's the presenter for Sky News.  Unless you're asking about the Princess Royal - that's Charles's sister, Anne. She's called "Princess Royal" because she's the monarch's eldest daughter.


----------



## .pursefiend.

jinete11 said:


> Kay? She's the presenter for Sky News.  Unless you're asking about the Princess Royal - that's Charles's sister, Anne. She's called "Princess Royal" because she's the monarch's eldest daughter.



Yes the "Princess Royal" ... she seemed rather bitter with that statement.


----------



## jinete11

.pursefiend. said:


> Yes the "Princess Royal" ... she seemed rather bitter with that statement.



Yeah, it does sound off.  I saw the footage but it seemed like an appropriate response because she was in the middle of a tour of the mines.  She was technically "working" so, though it does sound weird, I took it as her not being disrespectful of her hosts' time. I brought it up because the next clip was of the friggin muppets.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's a really weird statement from Anne. I'm guess she just didn't want to talk to the press.


----------



## jinete11

Hmmm...official looking gents standing in front of the Lindo wing.  Something exciting afoot?


----------



## jinete11

Jaguar and Range Rover convey coming! It's Prince Charles and that other one!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Grandpa Charles and Grandma Camilla have arrived.


----------



## Belle49

http://www.povee.co.uk/


if anyone wants to watch live stream


----------



## Nishi621

Wow, after Elizabeth passes on, there won't be another Queen for a very very long time. Kind of sad in a way.

But, congrats to them on their baby boy!


----------



## Belle49

Nishi621 said:


> Wow, after Elizabeth passes on, there won't be another Queen for a very very long time. Kind of sad in a way.
> 
> But, congrats to them on their baby boy!




At this rate I think Elizabeth will outlive us all lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yupp LOL. There's been a queen for a very long time too. She's the second longest serving British monarch and her Great Great? Grandma was the longest serving I believe. The women live forever and then the men die soon after they finally get to ascend. They'll be a woman up there again in no time and she'll never leave.


----------



## jinete11

For anyone curious about how Prince Wm's name was announced the Telegraph has a little article and video on it:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-How-Prince-Williams-birth-was-announced.html

His name wasn't announced until a week after he was born.  I wonder how soon we'll hear about this baby's name.


----------



## Belle49

The next three Kings of England are all in the same room. Ponder that for a moment.


----------



## jinete11

Charles and Camilla leaving the Lindo Wing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

And there seems to be so little security!


----------



## Belle49

Charles & Camilla just left


----------



## jinete11

Belle49 said:


> The next three Kings of England are all in the same room. Ponder that for a moment.



Lovely family moment but a nightmare for security.  I don't imagine Wm can ever fly with his father in the same plane/ride in the same car, can he? You know, in case anything happens you don't lose two heirs with one stone.


----------



## AECornell

Weird!



Belle49 said:


> The next three Kings of England are all in the same room. Ponder that for a moment.


----------



## AECornell

I was thinking about that, too. But then I think there's probably so much respect for them (among most people) that they wouldn't want to harm them.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> And there seems to be so little security!


----------



## AECornell

I think they might be coming out soonish. I don't know how long, but I'm hoping soon!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Only takes one psycho though...I'm sure there are measures taken we can't see though.


----------



## jinete11

The British brought us James Bond.  I'm sure they've got this under control.


----------



## Belle49

Well it's now 6pm over there so we shall see if they come out soon. Charles & Camilla weren't there very long


----------



## Belle49

Reading tweets apparently Prince Charles told reporters "they will see the baby in a minute"


----------



## jinete11

Sky news reports they're preparing to leave within 30 min!


----------



## AECornell

Eeeeeeee! I'm so excited!



jinete11 said:


> Sky news reports they're preparing to leave within 30 min!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hear a baby crying on HLN! LOL


----------



## AECornell

On a side note: did anyone else have Facebook grumpypants/haters on their wall? I don't understand people who are like "oh who cares" and "we fought the war so we didn't have to celebrate this."


----------



## jinete11

If I were her I would be freaking the freak out. "Don't drop the baby, don't drop the baby... Don't trip down the stairs"....wonder if Kate or Wm will be holding the baby.


----------



## Belle49

AECornell said:


> On a side note: did anyone else have Facebook grumpypants/haters on their wall? I don't understand people who are like "oh who cares" and "we fought the war so we didn't have to celebrate this."



YES! I'm like GO AWAY


----------



## jinete11

AECornell said:


> On a side note: did anyone else have Facebook grumpypants/haters on their wall? I don't understand people who are like "oh who cares" and "we fought the war so we didn't have to celebrate this."



I'm not going to lie, part of me is angry that my tax money is paying for this kid's posh lifestyle.


----------



## AECornell

Don't they have billions of dollars? I guess here in the states we pay for our Pres' kids also.



jinete11 said:


> I'm not going to lie, part of me is angry that my tax money is paying for this kid's posh lifestyle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If I was from a commonwealth country I'd be pissed. But I'm not from a commonwealth country so I just find the pomp and circumstance fun.


----------



## jinete11

I think the Pres pays for his kids' private school tuition.  I think the US citizens pay for their security detail, not their haircuts or tuition.


----------



## AECornell

Lots of movement inside those doors!


----------



## charmesh

jinete11 said:


> I'm not going to lie, part of me is angry that my tax money is paying for this kid's posh lifestyle.



Yeah, that sucks. But his birth is pumping $300million into the British economy. That should help offset some of his cost until his wedding.


----------



## AECornell

Whenever I see people go in or out I think "who are you and why do you get to go in there?"


----------



## jinete11

charmesh said:


> Yeah, that sucks. But his birth is pumping $300million into the British economy. That should help offset some of his cost until his wedding.



LOL, ah the tourism!  Really, gotta thank the US and China for that.


----------



## jinete11

AECornell said:


> Whenever I see people go in or out I think "who are you and why do you get to go in there?"



I think the lady in the red is a handler of the duchess!


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> Whenever I see people go in or out I think "who are you and why do you get to go in there?"


You have to wonder what the other mothers who gave birth there yesterday are dealing with. I remember seeing a woman coming down the stairs with two helpers yesterday, so I'm sure the hospital is still open.


----------



## charmesh

jinete11 said:


> LOL, ah the tourism!  Really, gotta thank the US and China for that.



And all of those cups, plates, stamps, magazines, and other knick knacks that will be sold.


----------



## AECornell

I bet half of them are excited and the other half are annoyed to deal with the whole hting. I think I would be the latter.



charmesh said:


> You have to wonder what the other mothers who gave birth there yesterday are dealing with. I remember seeing a woman coming down the stairs with two helpers yesterday, so I'm sure the hospital is still open.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Just reported  on CNN US within the half hour


----------



## Sternchen

I am so glad nothing happened while I was gone!!!


----------



## jinete11

Wow loads of police cars with blaring lights and sirens just whizzed by my flat. I bet they're closing off the streets for the convoy! I live by Kensington Palace!

LOL maybe I should put my trainers on and go run to the palace and do some recon for this thread! But aww, then I'd have to put a bra on ....and I'm so comfy at home.


----------



## Sternchen

jinete11 said:


> Wow loads of police cars with blaring lights and sirens just whizzed by my flat. I bet they're closing off the streets for the convoy! I live by Kensington Palace!



WOO HOO!!


----------



## Belle49

So exciting


----------



## AECornell

Darn my Internet went out! Now I have to just rely on CNN to turn to it quickly.


----------



## Goldfox

Within 20 minutes they will leave for Kensington Palace!


----------



## jinete11

That's probably why we're waiting - so they can secure the route for the cars.


----------



## charmesh

jinete11 said:


> Wow loads of police cars with blaring lights and sirens just whizzed by my flat. I bet they're closing off the streets for the convoy! I live by Kensington Palace!
> 
> LOL maybe I should put my trainers on and go run to the palace and do some recon for this thread! But aww, *then I'd have to put a bra on *....and I'm so comfy at home.


----------



## jinete11

charmesh said:


>



Well, I can't present myself to the future  Kings of England with my jumblies all a mess.


----------



## AECornell

I swear I should be British. I care way more about this than anything American, haha.


----------



## jinete11

LOL I think your interest reinforces your Americanness.


----------



## Belle49

AECornell said:


> I swear I should be British. I care way more about this than anything American, haha.



Same here girl
`


----------



## AECornell

Hahaha true


----------



## Sternchen

jinete11 said:


> Wow loads of police cars with blaring lights and sirens just whizzed by my flat. I bet they're closing off the streets for the convoy! I live by Kensington Palace!
> 
> LOL maybe I should put my trainers on and go run to the palace and do some recon for this thread! But aww, then I'd have to put a bra on ....and I'm so comfy at home.



Pull a Britney and go without


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Is it standard to go home the day after birth in England?


----------



## jinete11

Oh man, is Wm going to be the one to put in the carseat? He does not work well under pressure.  He drove with the handbrake on when he and Kate drove away on their wedding day.  Just clear lost his mind in the midst of his excitement.


----------



## charmesh

AECornell said:


> I swear I should be British. I care way more about this than anything American, haha.


We watch so much British television and movies that my youngest son uses British words and he sounds perfectly natural saying them. He never says redhead, it is always ginger.


----------



## AECornell

I wish TPF had real time updates so I don't have to refresh every time I want to see new comments.


----------



## Belle49

Babies name to be announced tomorrow


----------



## elbow

Oh my gosh. I was a nervous wreck when I left the hospital. I couldn't even fit into my boots and had to leave in pink Barbie socks! And it was nerve wracking to put my tiny baby in the giant car seat. I can't imagine how horrible it would be to have to be trotted out in front of all these cameras. It's a heck of a price to pay for their "posh" lifestyle.


----------



## Singra

jinete11 said:


> LOL I think your interest reinforces your Americanness.



Haha... You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## jinete11

Belle49 said:


> Babies name to be announced tomorrow



Says who??


----------



## Belle49

I hope William is the one holding the baby


----------



## AECornell

Lol. DH and I do that, too. Although I still can't get into saying "at the weekend" instead of "on the weekend."



charmesh said:


> We watch so much British television and movies that my youngest son uses British words and he sounds perfectly natural saying them. He never says redhead, it is always ginger.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Is it standard to go home the day after birth in England?


It's standard here in the US.


----------



## curlybee

Will we learn his name once they leave? I'm hoping for James. James sounds so strong and kingly. But it's also a family name so I am biased.


----------



## AECornell

I'm surprised they're still letting people down the street on bikes and cars


----------



## Belle49

jinete11 said:


> Says who??




*Royal Central*     &#8207;@*RoyalCentral*  2m                         We expect names to be announced tomorrow, not today though.

 *                                Expand                      *


----------



## Singra

AECornell said:


> I'm surprised they're still letting people down the street on bikes and cars



I think there would be an uproar (and rightly so) if they didn't.


----------



## Flip88

Id like James too actually


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> It's standard here in the US.



Oh, two days is standard at the Women's hospital here. Three if you have a C-section.


----------



## elbow

I'm American and I think it's so strange that there are still kings and queens in the world. Seems so quaint, like living without electricity.


----------



## jinete11

Re: "James"

Aww, then LeBron would be pissed.  That's right, #Iwentthere #NBA


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Flip88 said:


> Id like James too actually



I like James too but I don't think they'd do that because it's Kate's brother.


----------



## charmesh

curlybee said:


> Will we learn his name once they leave? I'm hoping for James. James sounds so strong and kingly. But it's also a family name so I am biased.


I used James too. But for my youngest I used a string of names that have been used by kings. It was really important to me that his name would look good on a business card and on his children's wedding invitations.

My choices were limited to Saints Names, so that really limits it. And with my youngest son it had to sound good with his older brother's name (also very traditional) and start with an M. There were very few choices.


----------



## Avril

Kate, William and the new baby prince are about to leave the hospital now :couch:


----------



## Swanky

2 nights for vaginal births here.


----------



## jinete11

^remember, their given names are not necessarily their ruling name.


----------



## jinete11

charmesh said:


> I used James too. But for my youngest I used a string of names that have been used by kings. It was really important to me that his name would look good on a business card and on his children's wedding invitations.



Bless your soul for your consideration.  I don't think names necessarily have to be traditional but some of the names my cousin has let his wife give their children....oh lawd.


----------



## Alexenjie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Is it standard to go home the day after birth in England?


Diana went home within 24 hours of each birth.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I have to go to the ladies room but I'm drawn to this live stream.. i'm going to be mad if i miss it


----------



## charmesh

elbow said:


> I'm American and I think it's so strange that there are still kings and queens in the world. Seems so quaint, like living without electricity.


There are a ton of Kings and Queens. There are a ton of tiny future queens in Europe. And sadly people live without electricity. Some even willingly.


----------



## jinete11

.pursefiend. said:


> I have to go to the ladies room but I'm drawn to this live stream.. i'm going to be mad if i miss it




Tinkle quickly!


----------



## Sternchen

.pursefiend. said:


> I have to go to the ladies room but I'm drawn to this live stream.. i'm going to be mad if i miss it



Take your laptop with you  LOL! 

I know people who do things like that


----------



## AECornell

.pursefiend. said:


> I have to go to the ladies room but I'm drawn to this live stream.. i'm going to be mad if i miss it



Lol I brought my laptop with me with the live stream bc I don't want to miss anything!


----------



## curlybee

charmesh said:


> It's standard here in the US.



Yes it is some people aren't fans of the quick turnover, but longer stays mean more money. Personally I'd like for stays to be extended and for new families to have the option of a postpartum doula for the first few weeks after .


----------



## Stansy

Sternchen said:


> Take your laptop with you  LOL!
> 
> I know people who do things like that



In such a case an iPad really is convenient


----------



## jinete11

Stansy said:


> In such a case an iPad really is convenient



Hey yo, TPF is mobile phone app!


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> I'm surprised the Middletons took the front door today (rather than yesterday). I would think they were there yesterday but snuck in/out through a private door. Also surprised they rode in a taxi. Would've thought they would have a private car.  Charles rides in a Bentley!



I'd say both grandparents had to go through the main door today for press reasons or whatever,



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 8 lbs 6 oz is well over the average here in the states {7lb 5 oz}.  Not sure what "average birth weight" is there?


It's definitely above average here too.




NYCBelle said:


> Go Kate!! So happy to hear that. She's not too posh to push.
> 
> I wonder if you could hear her screaming and yelling at William through the halls "I bloody hate you for this William!"  hahaha


----------



## Stansy

jinete11 said:


> Hey yo, TPF is mobile phone app!



Tiny screen


----------



## .pursefiend.

jinete11 said:


> Tinkle quickly!





Sternchen said:


> Take your laptop with you  LOL!
> 
> I know people who do things like that





AECornell said:


> Lol I brought my laptop with me with the live stream bc I don't want to miss anything!



LOLOL! I'm at work in a secure building no wifi. I wish I was at home - my ipad is glued to my hand


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 2 nights for vaginal births here.



Same here but in some cases if you are well enough to go home earlier, you can.


----------



## jinete11

.pursefiend. said:


> LOLOL! I'm at work in a secure building no wifi. I wish I was at home - my ipad is glued to my hand



Don't worry, girl. We got you.


----------



## AECornell

CNN said they'll get a 5 minute warning before they come out.


----------



## curlybee

I can't imagine putting my tiny sweet baby into a car seat for the first time in front of hundreds of people


----------



## Avril

The doors are moving!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'd be a nervous wreck. I'll be a nervous wreck even without cameras and crowds.


----------



## Sternchen

I'd be so scared puttign the baby in a car seat in front of all those people. I swore I was going to drop my first child while trying to fumble her in the car seat, haha


----------



## jinete11

AECornell said:


> CNN said they'll get a 5 minute warning before they come out.



CNN? Aren't you in the UK?  Sky News has you covered!


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> The British brought us James Bond.  I'm sure they've got this under control.



so true!


----------



## .pursefiend.

who was that that came out? looked like Will - no?


----------



## AECornell

jinete11 said:


> CNN? Aren't you in the UK?  Sky News has you covered!



Sadly no  NYC here. Wanted to move to London but can't because of our dog (stupid BSL).


----------



## curlybee

charmesh said:


> I used James too. But for my youngest I used a string of names that have been used by kings. It was really important to me that his name would look good on a business card and on his children's wedding invitations.
> 
> My choices were limited to Saints Names, so that really limits it. And with my youngest son it had to sound good with his older brother's name (also very traditional) and start with an M. There were very few choices.



Good for you for putting so much thought into your kids names. Not enough people do that they treat babies as if they are toys or pets


----------



## AECornell

I wonder if we'll get a real glimpse. With William all we saw was the top of his head (from video I saw, I wasn't born yet).


----------



## jinete11

AECornell said:


> Sadly no  NYC here. Wanted to move to London but can't because of our dog (stupid BSL).



Ahh,  I remembered your thread about moving here a while back and thought you did! Well, London says hi!


----------



## JazzyJaz

Any pictures yet?


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> Wow loads of police cars with blaring lights and sirens just whizzed by my flat. I bet they're closing off the streets for the convoy! I live by Kensington Palace!
> 
> LOL maybe I should put my trainers on and go run to the palace and do some recon for this thread! But aww, then I'd have to put a bra on ....and I'm so comfy at home.



Go go go!!


----------



## charmesh

Sternchen said:


> I'd be so scared puttign the baby in a car seat in front of all those people. I swore I was going to drop my first child while trying to fumble her in the car seat, haha


CNN is reporting that they are putting him in the car seat inside of the hospital. I saw an assistant took it in earlier today by the back entrance.


----------



## jinete11

Avril said:


> Go go go!!



But....the bra....


----------



## Avril

Nothing yet


----------



## jinete11

charmesh said:


> CNN is reporting that they are putting him in the car seat inside of the hospital. I saw an assistant took it in earlier today by the back entrance.



BOOOO they should cradle the baby for the photogs! LOL maybe Wills is practicing? So he doesn't have another lost-his-mind incident?


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> But....the bra....



There's no time to delay! Just go! Forget the bra!


----------



## Belle49

Apparently William is to speak too the media


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> Oh man, is Wm going to be the one to put in the carseat? He does not work well under pressure.  He drove with the handbrake on when he and Kate drove away on their wedding day.  Just clear lost his mind in the midst of his excitement.



What?! Are you serious?! I didn't know that


----------



## Stansy

Avril said:


> There's no time to delay! Just go! Forget the bra!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They said earlier they would come out holding the baby, William would say a few words, then they'd go back inside and put the baby in the car out the back entrance.


----------



## AECornell

jinete11 said:


> Ahh,  I remembered your thread about moving here a while back and thought you did! Well, London says hi!



 no. Now we're moving to Ohio... much different, haha.

We're thinking moving to Europe once we have some kids. Maybe in 10 years.


----------



## jinete11

Avril said:


> What?! Are you serious?! I didn't know that



Yeah, even the greatest of men have their moments.  My daddy and my husband had these moments on my wedding day! Just clear lost their minds and forgot how to function!


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They said earlier they would come out holding the baby, William would say a few words, then they'd go back inside and put the baby in the car out the back entrance.


I think that would be best.


----------



## .pursefiend.

OMG my livestream just went down!! :cry:


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

JazzyJaz said:


> Any pictures yet?


 

That's all I wanna know haha


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Grandpa Charles and Grandma Camilla have arrived.



It saddens me that Camilla gets to have *Diana's* moment....it should be her there sharing the birth of her 1st grandchild with her 1st born....


----------



## Avril

PA: the queen tells guest at Buckingham Palace that she is "thrilled".


----------



## Sternchen

charmesh said:


> CNN is reporting that they are putting him in the car seat inside of the hospital. I saw an assistant took it in earlier today by the back entrance.



Yes, that might be better 

Less pressure, haha.

I am watching that door like a hawk


----------



## jinete11

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They said earlier they would come out holding the baby, William would say a few words, then they'd go back inside and put the baby in the car out the back entrance.



Ok, sensible enough. Safety first!  Bets on who's holding the baby? Would like to think Kate is gonna Simba this kid!


----------



## Avril

What is taking them soooo long, the wait is torture, I'm losing my mind here with all this royal excitement!!!


----------



## HollieDollie

Ladybug09 said:


> It saddens me that Camilla gets to have *Diana's* moment....it should be her there sharing the birth of her 1st grandchild with her 1st born....


Im sure Camilla would have been quite happy to let Diana have her moment. I dont really understand that attitude, Camilla didnt kill Diana fyi!


----------



## Avril

The people behind the doors keep moving about, every moment is just torture!


----------



## Avril

HollieDollie said:


> Im sure Camilla would have been quite happy to let Diana have her moment. I dont really understand that attitude, Camilla didnt kill Diana fyi!



This.


----------



## AECornell

Finally the internet is back! Ugh refreshing on my phone was torture!

Come on little King I want to meet you!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm just sad Diana isn't able to have this moment period


----------



## jinete11

7 pm....they're supposed to have a "Royals" special on sky tv at this time..guess it's delayed til further notice! Surprised they even tried to have other programming on today.


----------



## Swanky

Of course Camilla didn't kill Diana. . .  I think most people w/ a heart feel like it's sad Diana isn't here to see this.  Sucks that his mistress gets to do it instead of Di


----------



## jinete11

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Of course Camilla didn't kill Diana. . .  I think most people w/ a heart feel like it's sad Diana isn't here to see this.  Sucks that his mistress gets to do it instead of Di



Let the church say *amen!* < damn, I miss the activity on the KimK thread...


----------



## AECornell

I wonder what the relationship is with the boys and Camilla?


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Of course Camilla didn't kill Diana. . .  I think most people w/ a heart feel like it's sad Diana isn't here to see this.  Sucks that his mistress gets to do it instead of Di



Oh I agree that people wish Diana was here to see this. I wish Diana was still here. Even if Diana was still here, Camilla would still be there with Charles.


----------



## Belle49

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Of course Camilla didn't kill Diana. . .  I think most people w/ a heart feel like it's sad Diana isn't here to see this.  Sucks that his mistress gets to do it instead of Di



Exactly!


----------



## jinete11

Five min warning!


----------



## whimsic

I'm watching too  

BBC using FilmOn


----------



## AECornell

I haven't been over there in a while. Kind of dead with no Kimmy appearance. Waiting for her to pop out tonight since Kate is doing so today.



jinete11 said:


> Let the church say *amen.* < damn, I miss the activity on the KimK thread...


----------



## Avril

5 minute warning everyone!!! They just announced they'll be out in 5


----------



## Sternchen

jinete11 said:


> Five min warning!



Says who? I'm watching CNN


----------



## Belle49

5 min warning has just been issued


----------



## charmesh

jinete11 said:


> Let the church say *amen!* < damn, I miss the activity on the KimK thread...





AECornell said:


> I haven't been over there in a while. Kind of  dead with no Kimmy appearance. Waiting for her to pop out tonight since  Kate is doing so today.


Nobody has even mentioned Kim's baby in her own thread today. They waited too long to bring out that baby.


----------



## jinete11

Tension mounting!!!!


----------



## Avril

Kay Burley: tension mounting as we wait for the royal couple. Understatement of the year!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

thank goodness my stream is back up! I was ready to call IT


----------



## Avril

charmesh said:


> Nobody has even mentioned Kim's baby in her own thread today. They waited too long to bring out that baby.



That's because she's just a lowly commoner!


----------



## Encore Hermes

They have gotten the less than 5 min warning via CNN


----------



## HollieDollie

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Of course Camilla didn't kill Diana. . .  I think most people w/ a heart feel like it's sad Diana isn't here to see this.  Sucks that his mistress gets to do it instead of Di


Im not saying it isnt sad that Diana isnt there, but lets not forget they were divorced about 20 years ago, if Diana was still alive im sure she would have been to the hospital with her partner and charles with Camilla. Camilla isnt stealing anyones moment, she would have been there anyway!


----------



## AECornell

Ahhhh. Can't wait!

Someone is supposed to come here at 2:00 and she's already late and I bet she'll end up ringing the buzzer and soon as William and Kate come out. That would be my luck...


----------



## jinete11

Boooo


----------



## Avril

Nurses just left


----------



## whimsic

Cars arrived!


----------



## Belle49

Who's Kim? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Avril

AECornell said:


> Ahhhh. Can't wait!
> 
> Someone is supposed to come here at 2:00 and she's already late and I bet she'll end up ringing the buzzer and soon as William and Kate come out. That would be my luck...



Just ignore the door bell!


----------



## Avril

Kate's behind the front door - Kay Burley just spotted her.


----------



## slang

Avril said:


> Oh I agree that people wish Diana was here to see this. I wish Diana was still here. Even if Diana was still here, Camilla would still be there with Charles.



Exactly! and by all accounts Will & Kate get on good with Camilla and her kids


----------



## .pursefiend.

Belle49 said:


> Who's Kim? HAHAHAHA


----------



## elbow

One of my boy names is Arthur James; I may have to pick something else because I hear Arthur is a top choice?


----------



## AECornell

I wish I could! It's the new nanny taking over for me when I move and she's coming to get acquainted. Good thing the baby is sleeping right now, lol.



Avril said:


> Just ignore the door bell!


----------



## charmesh

Avril said:


> That's because she's just a lowly commoner!


They like to think that they are America's royal family. I guess they don't realize how vulgar they are, sniffing one anothers coochie stink and porn tapes.


----------



## AECornell

Why am I getting so anxious about this? lol. I feel my heart beating faster!


----------



## Sternchen

This is too exciting!!

My kids are asking why I am looking at a door... psssh


----------



## Nat

qudz104 said:


> I was waiting for these pictures, thank you!


You're welcome!

Kate, come out please; I need to go to the bathroom!!


----------



## Belle49

Sternchen said:


> This is too exciting!!
> 
> My kids are asking why I am looking at a door... psssh



Bahahaha my daughter just asked me the same thing


----------



## Avril

I am about to burst with the excitement


----------



## qudz104

I personally love the name James. I could never name my child that but i always wish i could. And I loved alexandra or charlotte for a girl.


----------



## elbow

Sternchen said:


> This is too exciting!!
> 
> My kids are asking why I am looking at a door... psssh



Love this!


----------



## charmesh

Sternchen said:


> This is too exciting!!
> 
> My kids are asking why I am looking at a door... psssh


CNN is my drug. I can watch it all day. You find out the most interesting things watching the ticker.


----------



## .pursefiend.

this is the longest 5 minutes in life


----------



## KarraAnn

Hope I'm not expected to look or smell good at work today, should have started getting read 40 minutes ago!


----------



## whimsic




----------



## Swanky

Man, their five minutes are a looooooooooooong time!


----------



## Shoesanddresses

I'm glued to Skynews! Hurry up!


----------



## Sternchen

I really like CNN too. Richard Quest Business Traveler is my favorite 

Okay... these five minutes are reeeeeeeeeeeeeealllly long!


----------



## curlybee

elbow said:


> One of my boy names is Arthur James; I may have to pick something else because I hear Arthur is a top choice?



If you love that name don't you dare change it!


----------



## Avril

This wait is unbearable!!


----------



## Avril

The 5 min warning was given 10 mins ago!


----------



## Nat

That's it. I can't take anymore. Off to the bathroom I go. Tell Kate to wait!!


----------



## jinete11

Booo again


----------



## AECornell

They're comingggggg


----------



## Avril

Here they come!!!


----------



## Belle49

OMG how terribly exciting


----------



## Stansy

Nat said:


> That's it. I can't take anymore. Off to the bathroom I go. Tell Kate to wait!!



She is Waitie Katie after all


----------



## jinete11

I take it CNN is on a 30 sec delay


----------



## Encore Hermes

Fantastic!


----------



## .pursefiend.

why am i in tears though!! this is so cool!


----------



## jinete11

Awwww they look like a Ralph Lauren advert


----------



## Avril




----------



## curlybee

William looks so nervous


----------



## charmesh

Nothing so far but a bald baby head and a tiny hand.


----------



## Belle49

That baby SO cute and holy hell Kate looks GORGEOUS


----------



## Encore Hermes

Kate is crying, tearing up


----------



## Goldfox

THE BABY ALREADY KNOWS HOW TO WAVE!
I'm speechless


----------



## curlybee

Baby has long fingers


----------



## Stansy

Any pics?


----------



## Swanky

Aww, Kate got teary it looked like at first, sweet.


----------



## curlybee

Aw Kate! She's crying.  I love her dress


----------



## Nat

Stansy said:


> She is Waitie Katie after all


Right?! Awww, look at them!


----------



## Avril

Wow!


----------



## Avril

Kate's dress was fab! The baby was giving the royal wave!


----------



## charmesh

William is funny. He actually just said, "He has way more than me." when asked about the baby's hair.


----------



## Swanky

Will was funny when he said he'd remind baby of his tardiness later, lol!


----------



## Avril

The baby has more hair than William :lolots: - that's what wills said!


----------



## babypie

Are there pics?  Where are you all seeing this?


----------



## Avril

Kate is GLOWING.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate looked tired naturally but she looked great! I liked her dress.


----------



## Kansashalo

Goldfox said:


> THE BABY ALREADY KNOWS HOW TO WAVE!
> I'm speechless



I said the same thing.


----------



## Sassys

jinete11 said:


> Awwww they look like a Ralph Lauren advert


 
Agree. So happy for them


----------



## Avril

babypie said:


> Are there pics?  Where are you all seeing this?



Live on sky news.


----------



## Nat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Will was funny when he said he'd remind baby of his tardiness later, lol!


He's got a great sense of humor!


----------



## Nishi621

I had a hard time hearing, but someone must have asked William if the baby had a lot of hair and he said something like "A lot more than me, thank God".

I love their sense of humor and humility. They both just seem like such real people! William even commented on their tardiness and how they knew people were waiting for them. He'll make a great King one day


----------



## Avril

They were all colour coordinated too - both wearing blue, blue for a boy!


----------



## Sassys

babypie said:


> Are there pics? Where are you all seeing this?


 
Live stream http://www.dailymail.co.uk/ushome/index.html


----------



## charmesh

And I like that Kate isn't hiding away until she is back to pre-pregnancy weight. New moms still look pregnant. I think women need to see that.


----------



## babypie

Avril said:


> Live on sky news.



Thank you!


----------



## Avril

The baby just waved from the car seat!


----------



## jinete11

Love when the daddy puts the carrier in the car!!!


----------



## curlybee

Oh my gosh he's going to drive


----------



## Avril

And they've gone!


----------



## Sternchen

How absolutely *WONDERFUL!*

I cried when I saw them and now William is driving his family home. How incredibly wonderful!!


----------



## Nat

There they go!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Omg he is driving, meaning Will


----------



## Swanky

It's sweet that daddy drives them home.


----------



## Sassys

LOVE how Will drove his wife and baby home!!!!!  YES!!!


----------



## charmesh

They are letting Will drive again after his wedding driving experience.


----------



## .pursefiend.

that was so cool! I wasn't born when Will was presented to the public so this is a real treat for me


----------



## elbow

Love that Wm was driving and that Kate was in the backseat with the baby. I also sat in the backseat with my baby on the way home from the hospital.


----------



## jinete11

Screen shot


----------



## Sassys

So cute the staff members are all hunging one another. You did it guys!!!


----------



## Sternchen

The way Catherine handed the baby over to Daddy... so preciously careful. I just love this


----------



## Nat




----------



## Nathalya

To bad my streaming went down 
I only saw them standing on the stairs. Kate was glowing!


----------



## Belle49




----------



## whimsic

That was a such a joyful moment! I'm glad I witnessed that. Kate was radiant!


----------



## gelbergirl

Fantastic!


----------



## Nishi621

Again, love the fact that they are real people.

William looked nervous holding the baby just the way a new dad should, Kate was emotional and I loved the scene with William, just like any other new dad, putting the car seat in the car and driving his new family home.

Vaginal birth, no c section. I love that someone said "not too posh to push" lol.


I'm a bit confused by something though. Yesterday the news said that Charles was with Diana when she gave birth, but, today, they are saying William bucked tradition by staying with his wife throughout her labor and delivery and even staying overnight in the hospital. So, which is it? Was he the first royal to do this, or was Charles?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Little baby hands and feet are the cutest. Will did great with the carseat! LOL


----------



## curlybee

Kate looked gorgeous she was absolutely glowing! And Will has been practicing that carseast


----------



## Belle49

People saying Kate honored Diana with the polka dot dress


----------



## curlybee

They don't have a nanny! I'm impressed


----------



## Nat

Belle49 said:


> People saying Kate honored Diana with the polka dot dress


Aww, how sweet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

curlybee said:


> They don't have a nanny! I'm impressed



I'm sure they'll have one or several. They also said they weren't going to have servants and soon after they got a bunch. Even normal people get nannies. I can't imagine they won't get one.


----------



## Sassys

Belle49 said:


>


 
History made! Love it!


----------



## jinete11

Like a good husband, I love that he is thankful that the child looks like his mother


----------



## Encore Hermes

It looks like the same blanket !!


----------



## Sassys

When will they announce his name?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sassys said:


> When will they announce his name?



Will said they were still working on the name.


----------



## Sternchen

William said they are still "working on a name" 

I'm guessing tomorrow, maybe?


----------



## .pursefiend.

Encore Hermes said:


> It looks like the same blanket !!



i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Sassys

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Will said they were still working on the name.


 
Oh okay. Unlike here, you can't leave the hospital without one.


----------



## curlybee

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm sure they'll have a one or several. They also said they weren't going to have servants and soon after they got a bunch. Even normal people get nannies. I can't imagine they won't get one.



I'm sure they will too , I thought they'd have one right off. Nothing wrong with having a bit of help especially in the beggining.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Will looked so nervous when Kate handed him the baby. So cute.


----------



## Nat




----------



## curlybee

Sassys said:


> Oh okay. Unlike here, you can't leave the hospital without one.



Well he isn't your average baby everyone knows who he is and belongs to


----------



## jinete11

Sassys said:


> Oh okay. Unlike here, you can't leave the hospital without one.



Meh, I don't think rules apply to royals anyway!


----------



## jinete11

curlybee said:


> Well he isn't your average baby everyone knows who he is and belongs to



Yeah, like how Wills doesn't wear a wedding ring. We ALL know he's married and to whom!


----------



## Belle49

Sassys said:


> Oh okay. Unlike here, you can't leave the hospital without one.




My bet is he already has a name they just aren't ready to announce it.


----------



## Sternchen

Here you must have a first name within the first month


----------



## KatsBags

~ Happy that I'm not the only one who teared up a little!

~ Love...

~~how they are wearing blue.

~~that she made no effort to disguise her post-pregnancy tummy.

~~the baby waving

~~how Daddy put the carseat in and drove his family home.

~~how Kate said that any family knows how they feel at this moment.

What a wonderful time for the Monarchy!


----------



## kenzibray

charmesh said:


> And I like that Kate isn't hiding away until she is back to pre-pregnancy weight. New moms still look pregnant. I think women need to see that.



I agree! It's great that we don't have to wait to see some photoshopped bikini picture about how she lost it all in 6 weeks in some tabloid. (like US celebs) 

I know that they aren't celebs in that way. But so many people over here in the US keep saying "who cares about the Royal Baby.. we're in America" 

I would much rather follow Will & Kate than Kim K or Snookie. 

At least they have class and are very admirable. I believe they are truly genuine as to what they present in front of the camera and don't try to fake it. 


I'm very happy for the couple and that everything went well for mother & baby.


----------



## babypie

Aww the pic of Diana and then Kate...


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Oh okay. Unlike here, you can't leave the hospital without one.


You can leave the hospital without naming your baby. Your baby is officially called "baby" your last name until you decide and have the birth certificate amended.


----------



## jinete11

Sternchen said:


> Here you must have a first name within the first month



LOL hate to bring it back to Kim but she'll probably have a children's choir appear on stage with Kanye to formally announce her baby's name.   I should think K and W would have an understated, yet still austere, announcement made.


----------



## Belle49

http://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/...lliam-present-royal-baby-first-pictures-here/

Has close ups of the baby! For some reason I can't post them


----------



## Sternchen

Belle49 said:


> http://www.ok.co.uk/celebrity-news/...lliam-present-royal-baby-first-pictures-here/
> 
> Has close ups of the baby! For some reason I can't post them



Oh how sweet!!!!


----------



## KatsBags

Belle49 said:


> People saying Kate honored Diana with the polka dot dress



Okay... tearing up again


----------



## Flip88

The baby is so cute


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> You can leave the hospital without naming your baby. Your baby is officially called "baby" your last name until you decide and have the birth certificate amended.


 
They would not let my friend leave with her daughter until she had a name. They said she could change it later. They stayed for another 2hrs trying to decided. She didn't want to change it later.


----------



## jinete11

Oh crapola, now I want to have a baby.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> They would not let my friend leave with her daughter until she had a name. They said she could change it later.


Hospitals will bully patients if given the chance. But if you stand up to them they usually back down.


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Hospitals will bully patients if given the chance. But if you stand up to them they usually back down.


 
Wow, I always thought you could not leave. I know of two other people (different hospitals and states, where this happened).


----------



## jinete11

LOL at the gif of the baby waving (twitter won't let me repost).  Kate and Wills aren't exactly the most elegant wavers at their subjects.  Let's hope this baby does better.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> Wow, I always thought you could not leave. I know of two other people (different hospitals and states, where this happened).


Maybe the rules are different by state. But what if you were an idiot an who wanted to name your baby "Baby". They couldn't make you pick a different name.


----------



## Sternchen

This is bringing back memories of when I had my own babies.

Okay, we weren't greeted quite as spectacularly... but just the feeling of being a new mother, being proud of the little life you have created. Oh my...


----------



## Ladybug09

HollieDollie said:


> Im sure Camilla would have been quite happy to let Diana have her moment. I dont really understand that attitude, Camilla didnt kill Diana fyi!





Avril said:


> This.



My Opinion and you are Welcomed to Yours.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Of course Camilla didn't kill Diana. . .  I think most people w/ a heart feel like it's sad Diana isn't here to see this.  Sucks that his mistress gets to do it instead of Di *





jinete11 said:


> Let the church say *amen!* < damn, I miss the activity on the KimK thread...


Thanks all, This!


----------



## myown

Nat said:


> Aww, how sweet.
> G]



is it the same blanket?


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> Maybe the rules are different by state. But what if you were an idiot an who wanted to name your baby "Baby". They couldn't make you pick a different name.


 
lol. My friend "P" and her husband were told they cold not take her home until something was put on the birth certificate lol. We live in NYC and she had her at Lenox Hill.

Other 2 friends had their dauhter/son in CA (don't know hospitals) and they too were held hostage lol


----------



## Sternchen

I really love that she didn't try to hide or conseal her post-baby belly.


----------



## jinete11

Watching the replay on sky news....her legs look amazing.   How did she manage to look this good while pregnant??? Don't tell me genes! Her mother's (Carole M) a little...unfortunate.

Love that in the close up shot of the baby you see Kate's ring. That's how Di is sharing in this moment.


----------



## Nishi621

I'm really shocked to hear that after being pregnant for 9 months, there are people who still don't have a name chosen?? Come on! You had 9 months to come up with a name! LOL


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> lol. My friend "P" and her husband were told they cold not take her home until something was put on the birth certificate lol. We live in NYC and she had her at Lenox Hill.
> 
> Other 2 friends had their dauhter/son in CA (don't know hospitals) and they too were held hostage lol


I bet they would have let them out in a second if they had refused to pay. And they don't really have a right to hold patients hostage. I know a couple in CA that didn't have a name and left no problem.


----------



## Sternchen

Nishi621 said:


> I'm really shocked to hear that after being pregnant for 9 months, there are people who still don't have a name chosen?? Come on! You had 9 months to come up with a name! LOL



Sometimes you do have a name picked out but when you see your baby you just think "No, that's not a.... (name)".

Same was for my first daughter. I was dead set on Natalia... then she came. Nope, she became a Julia


----------



## Sassys

He does not like that car seat


----------



## Belle49

Nishi621 said:


> I'm really shocked to hear that after being pregnant for 9 months, there are people who still don't have a name chosen?? Come on! You had 9 months to come up with a name! LOL




Like I said I think the prince is already named they are just not ready to announce it.


----------



## kenzibray

Nishi621 said:


> I'm really shocked to hear that after being pregnant for 9 months, there are people who still don't have a name chosen?? Come on! You had 9 months to come up with a name! LOL




Well I was watching the news that it was 7 days for them to announce Williams and only a day or so for Harry's. 

They have to put more thought into the firstborn or something since it will one day be the ruler and has a lot of historical value into it.


----------



## Sassys

Sternchen said:


> *Sometimes you do have a name picked out but when you see your baby you just think "No, that's not a.... (name*)".
> 
> Same was for my first daughter. I was dead set on Natalia... then she came. Nope, she became a Julia


 
This.


----------



## charmesh

Nishi621 said:


> I'm really shocked to hear that after being pregnant for 9 months, there are people who still don't have a name chosen?? Come on! You had 9 months to come up with a name! LOL


Sometimes the baby comes out and the name you picked just doesn't fit the baby you got.


----------



## Jenny Cadine

All three look great! And I love how William looks a little nervous holding the baby.


----------



## Belle49

Kate was tiny for carrying a 8lb baby, yet that other person was massive and her baby was only 5lbs. Imagine that lol


----------



## chicmom78

charmesh said:


> Hospitals will bully patients if given the chance. But if you stand up to them they usually back down.



Yup. You absolutely can leave without a name, I know a couple of friends that didn't have a name until a week or two later


----------



## JazzyJaz

KhloéKardashianOdom &#8207;@KhloeKardashian  4m  
How phenomenal is this picture! Awww #PolkaDotPerfection #RoyalBaby http://instagram.com/p/cHneL3BRmV/


----------



## Sternchen

Sassys said:


> He does not like that car seat



Any photos or video?

Nevermind, just taking forever to load


----------



## Sassys

charmesh said:


> *I bet they would have let them out in a second if they had refused to pay*. And they don't really have a right to hold patients hostage. I know a couple in CA that didn't have a name and left no problem.


----------



## charmesh

Sassys said:


> He does not like that car seat


He's not correctly in the car seat. It's supposed to be on his shoulder.


----------



## new2mulbs

New to this thread... Hi!

Is it sad that I'm tearing up
Watching them leave the hospital? Just such a lovely sweet moment and bringing back lots of memories for me when my DD was born


----------



## littlerock

charmesh said:


> You can leave the hospital without naming your baby. Your baby is officially called "baby" your last name until you decide and have the birth certificate amended.





Sassys said:


> They would not let my friend leave with her daughter until she had a name. They said she could change it later. They stayed for another 2hrs trying to decided. She didn't want to change it later.



It must vary between states then. My Boss's Daughter was "Baby (their last name)" on the birth certificate when they left the hospital because they weren't ready to name her yet. This was in california. Once they named her, they had to go through the process of updating the birth certificate..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

How far is the hospital from Kensington Palace?


----------



## jinete11

Well, they've arrived at Kensington Palace.  Hopefully they'll still be there tomorrow morning when I can stop by, bra and all!


----------



## Ladybug09

I disliked Kate's dress, but learning the significance behind it...I find it very thoughtful.



Belle49 said:


> People saying Kate honored Diana with the polka dot dress





Nat said:


> Aww, how sweet.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/22/article-2373178-1AEF43FF000005DC-292_964x831.jpg
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/07/23/article-2374931-1AF575B5000005DC-2_964x704.jpg


----------



## chicmom78

Wow that baby is not put in properly! No blanket should be around him and those straps are way too loose!! He is so cute though


----------



## bluediamond35

I am a bit sad though. Now we won't see pictures of Catherine and the baby for awhile.


----------



## jinete11

charmesh said:


> He's not correctly in the car seat. It's supposed to be on his shoulder.



Well, dammit, Wills, letting us down again! JK! What if it was correct and the baby just moved?  He's quite active and not at all shy! Baby heard the roar of the crowd and you could see his little fingers moving and waving!


----------



## Sternchen

I'm going to guess that safety is top priority for them and that it was corrected in the car.


----------



## Sassys

jinete11 said:


> Well, dammit, Wills, letting us down again! JK! What if it was correct and the baby just moved? He's quite active and not at all shy!


 
Well when Kate got in the car, they showed her fixing someting in the seat, so maybe she fixed him the right way.


----------



## Avril

Kate's dress is by Jenny Packham


----------



## NYCBelle

Belle49 said:


> Kate was tiny for carrying a 8lb baby, yet that other person was massive and her baby was only 5lbs. Imagine that lol



I was wondering where she was hiding him lol

To be fair Kim is very short so any kind of weight will be noticeable right away. Also Kim had preclampsia which is why she was swollen all over.  All pregnant women carry differently.


----------



## jinete11

Avril said:


> Kate's dress is by Jenny Packham



It was bespoke.  I'm totally disappointed with the colour, though. The material and colour just looked bleeech.  Lovely that husband and wife matched but yuck.  And Wills couldn't wear a plain belt? What was up with the tribal pattern belt?


----------



## Ladybug09

JazzyJaz said:


> http://instagram.com/p/cHneL3BRmV/




I like how he looks more laid back and not stuffy like his dad in the pic.


----------



## curlybee

My guess is Kate fixed him once he was in the car


----------



## jinete11

Ladybug09 said:


> I like how he looks more laid back and not stuffy like his dad in the pic.



Yeah the rolled up sleeves say "hands on dad"


----------



## Ladybug09

NYCBelle said:


> I was wondering where she was hiding him lol
> 
> To be fair Kim is very short so any kind of weight will be noticeable right away. Also Kim had *preclampsia *which is why she was swollen all over.  All pregnant women carry differently.


who said that? that was an assumption on the board...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jinete11 said:


> And Wills couldn't wear a plain belt? What was up with the tribal pattern belt?



I thought the same thing about Will's belt. It was bad.


----------



## mikeyta

It's so beautiful to see them holding the baby. The baby will look like Kate .  In 2 years, Kate will have a second baby which will be a girl.


----------



## curlybee

NYCBelle said:


> I was wondering where she was hiding him lol
> 
> To be fair Kim is very short so any kind of weight will be noticeable right away. Also Kim had preclampsia which is why she was swollen all over.  All pregnant women carry differently.



Yes thank you for writing this.


----------



## jinete11

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I thought the same thing about Will's belt. It was bad.



"Look at me, I may be balding but I'm e-d-g-e-y."


----------



## NYCBelle

Ladybug09 said:


> who said that? that was an assumption on the board...



I read that in an article which is why she had her so early


----------



## Swanky

The baby being improperly restrained in that see gives me serious anxiety


----------



## Sternchen

NYCBelle said:


> I read that in an article which is why she had her so early



It very well could be - especially since Kris said the delivery was due to a medical emergency


----------



## jinete11

Now I know why I had issues with Kate's dress - it reminds me of an examination gown in hospital! Colour and light material! It's like a designer pair of scrubs....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Doesn't the hospital normally check the carseat?


----------



## jinete11

HA the news are saying Wills was "so good" at getting the carseat in so quickly because he's practised!


----------



## Belle49

Prince's first wave


----------



## Swanky

In the states they make sure baby is properly restrained before leaving. 
Babies shouldn't be in a blanket in either. She didn't have time to fix it before he pulled away, it takes a couple off minutes to get them corrected when put in wrong.


----------



## Sternchen

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Doesn't the hospital normally check the carseat?



We weren't checked


----------



## MJDaisy

i love them


----------



## NYCBelle

jinete11 said:


> Now I know why I had issues with Kate's dress - it reminds me of an examination gown in hospital! Colour and light material! It's like a designer pair of scrubs....



This! lol I really though it was a chic hospital gown when i saw it


----------



## Ladybug09

jinete11 said:


> Now I know why I had issues with Kate's dress - it reminds me of an examination gown in hospital! Colour and light material!* It's like a designer pair of scrubs..*..


That's what I thought too...it was not complimentary.


----------



## jinete11

NYCBelle said:


> This! lol I really though it was a chic hospital gown when i saw it



Kate never makes a fashion misstep and I adore all things Jenny Packham.  Good lord this bespoke dress was hideous.  Not to break up the kum-ba-ya moment we're having but c'mon this is TPF. We pay attention to the fashion! It was not givin' me life.


----------



## redney

I'm sure Kate fixed the baby in the car seat before they drove off. Also I'm sure all the roads had been cleared of other traffic on their route home.


----------



## NYCBelle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> In the states they make sure baby is properly restrained before leaving.
> Babies shouldn't be in a blanket in either. She didn't have time to fix it before he pulled away, it takes a couple off minutes to get them corrected when put in wrong.



I'm sure they had a security escort and the roads cleared for them to get to Kensington Palace safely.


----------



## Swanky

Doesn't mean a tire can't blow out or there's a accident.... anyways, it is what it is. 
I see it all the time and its scary.


----------



## NYCBelle

She just had a baby so she kept her dress simple. After looking at it more it's very appropriate and I like it. Poor girl probably just wanted to be in her sweats or something. Just remember under that designer gown is probably a pair of granny panties and a huge pad LOL


----------



## jinete11

NYCBelle said:


> She just had a baby so she kept her dress simple. After looking at it more it's very appropriate and I like it. Poor girl probably just wanted to be in her sweats or something. Just remember under that designer gown is probably a pair of granny panties and a huge pad LOL



I used to volunteer in an L&D unit and my job was to stuff diapers/nappies (empty of the cotton) with ice for women who had just given birth!


----------



## NYCBelle

jinete11 said:


> I used to volunteer in an L&D unit and my job was to stuff diapers/nappies (empty of the cotton) with ice for women who had just given birth!



Yeah my best friend said she had a ice pack down there for the swelling. Poor Kate I'm sure she was uncomfortable


----------



## Flip88

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like James too but I don't think they'd do that because it's Kate's brother.



Good point, I had overlooked that


----------



## Bethc

One of the men at work said "she still has a baby bump".  

Of course she does!  She gave birth a day ago, I thought he was going to be lynched by the women in the room! Lol


----------



## Sternchen

jinete11 said:


> I used to volunteer in an L&D unit and my job was to stuff diapers/nappies (empty of the cotton) with ice for women who had just given birth!



Bless you


----------



## NYCBelle

Bethc said:


> One of the men at work said "she still has a baby bump".
> 
> Of course she does!  She gave birth a day ago, I thought he was going to be lynched by the women in the room! Lol



some people have no common sense


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Maybe they'll name him Spencer, that was Diana's maiden name.


----------



## charmesh

Flip88 said:


> Good point, I had overlooked that



Everybody overlooks James. It's all Kate & Pippa. And Kate only seems to be in the spotlight when she's working.


----------



## karo

More pics
dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sternchen

I also think Spencer might be a part of the baby's name


----------



## charmesh

talldrnkofwater said:


> Maybe they'll name him Spencer, that was Diana's maiden name.



Doesnt sound good with king. So he would have to chose another name when he became king. And spencer is one of those faux preppy names.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think Spencer would be nice. It won't be a first name, but it would be a good middle name.


----------



## NYCBelle

charmesh said:


> Doesnt sound good with king. So he would have to chose another name when he became king. And spencer is one of those faux preppy names.



Yeah I don't see King or Prince Spencer flowing too good. I'm sure it'll be in there somewhere though. Royals usually have long names


----------



## Ladybug09

You can tell he was a vaginal birth, he's got that smooshy face.


----------



## limom

karo said:


> More pics
> dailymail.co.uk



That gorgeous baby looks like a James to me!


----------



## berrydiva

Too sweet. I like all the subtle ways they chose to honor Diana's memory. 





Sassys said:


> History made! Love it!


----------



## nillacobain

babypie said:


> Aww the pic of Diana and then Kate...



both wearing a polka dot dress.


----------



## karo

Another pic from celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sternchen

Oohhh!!! *squeeee*


----------



## NYCBelle

karo said:


> Another pic from celebrity-gossip



Looks like William to me. So cute!


----------



## Bentley1

Kate looks gorgeous!  

In the close-up picture, the baby looks a lot like William.

I got teary eyed when Kate handed the baby over to William and he presented his son, the Future King.  Amazing moment!


----------



## curlybee

NYCBelle said:


> Looks like William to me. So cute!



Looks like Will to me too and a squishy old man the way most newborns do


----------



## Coco Belle

OMG I am so emotional for them. Just brings back all the joy and trepidation of taking my own son home. The photos are so lovely. Wonderful stuff.



NYCBelle said:


> She just had a baby so she kept her dress simple. After looking at it more it's very appropriate and I like it. Poor girl probably just wanted to be in her sweats or something. Just remember under that designer gown is probably a pair of granny panties and a huge pad LOL



THIS!!!!
Those pads are like surfboards and you have to change them every couple hours, or more!!!! She is brave to wear a dress at all. I wore nice safe leggings to keep everything in place, lol.

I think the dress is sweet and simple, just a casual day dress basically.


----------



## Sternchen

I also like the dress very much and find it fitting for the occasion. How ridiculous would it look for her to be in something a bit more fancy?

She just had a BIG baby, may have been stitched up down there and is probably wearing (oh so comfy! lol) grannie panties.


----------



## sdkitty

I find myself getting excited for them.  Seems silly but William has always been so sweet and it's nice to see him happy with his lovely wife and baby....and acting like a normal dad (at least to an extent).


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

karo said:


> More pics
> dailymail.co.uk


 

She looks tired but glowing, beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I imagine that baby seat is about to sell out..


----------



## Sternchen

DC-Cutie said:


> I imagine that baby seat is about to sell out..



haha, I also found myself trying to figure out what kind it was


----------



## chicmom78

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Doesn't the hospital normally check the carseat?



My hospital (in the states) didn't check with either of mine


----------



## charmesh

Sternchen said:


> haha, I also found myself trying to figure out what kind it was



BeSafe forgot the brand name. In the UK it's the Britax BabySafe I think.


----------



## Sternchen

charmesh said:


> BeSafe forgot the brand name.



Nevermind.


----------



## Swanky

Britax


----------



## kcf68

JazzyJaz said:


> KhloéKardashianOdom &#8207;@KhloeKardashian  4m
> How phenomenal is this picture! Awww #PolkaDotPerfection #RoyalBaby http://instagram.com/p/cHneL3BRmV/


This is a beautiful comparison and Prince William is still very much Princess Diana's son!


----------



## Radissen

....


----------



## labelwhore04

Aww i'm so happy for them. Kate looks so pretty. I can't imagine the anxiety i would get from literally JUST giving birth and having to face the world a day later with everyone waiting and taking your picture. I would feel sooooo self conscious. It's nice that the Queen gets to meet her great grandchild! Not many people can claim that!


----------



## NYCBelle

Coco Belle said:


> OMG I am so emotional for them. Just brings back all the joy and trepidation of taking my own son home. The photos are so lovely. Wonderful stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS!!!!
> Those pads are like surfboards and you have to change them every couple hours, or more!!!! She is brave to wear a dress at all. I wore nice safe leggings to keep everything in place, lol.
> 
> I think the dress is sweet and simple, just a casual day dress basically.



Exactly! Looks like she is wearing stockings so I'm sure that is holding everything in place. I would be so scared of wearing a dress that color and something spilling out. I'm sure she was very uncomfortable and swollen down there.


----------



## Radissen

Nishi621 said:


> Wow, after Elizabeth passes on, there won't be another Queen for a very very long time. Kind of sad in a way.
> 
> But, congrats to them on their baby boy!



Fortunately Europe will have lots of future Queens: Sweden, Norway, Belgium, Spain, Holland etc.


----------



## jinete11

talldrnkofwater said:


> Maybe they'll name him Spencer, that was Diana's maiden name.



LOL are you American?  The talk  around the water cooler today (in London) is how "Silly Americans are for thinking Spencer would appear in the name".


----------



## jinete11

Ladybug09 said:


> You can tell he was a vaginal birth, he's got that smooshy face.



OMG is THAT an indication if a V birth? LOL I was fawning over his smooshy face with my husband on the phone


----------



## charmesh

Radissen said:


> Fortunately Europe will have lots of future Queens: Sweden, Norway, Belgium, Spain, Holland etc.



Sweden is set to ruled by two back to back queens. Little future kings are the rare thing.


----------



## Alexenjie

I loved Kate in the polka dot dress like Diana. Diana was given a hard time about the dress she wore home from the hospital with William because people complained she still looked pregnant. People are so dumb to think that your stomach disappears as soon as the baby is born.

The baby looks like any newborn, I can't see William or Kate yet in his features. This is a lot more pictures than we got when William was born.

I'll bet Kate is back in her regular, slim clothes pretty quickly.


----------



## Coco Belle

jinete11 said:


> OMG is THAT an indication if a V birth? LOL I was fawning over his smooshy face with my husband on the phone



Yep baby gets thoroughly smooshed on the way out. After a long labour, a conehead is usually also evident 

IMO a c-section baby is usually a much "prettier" baby 

ETA my son was a V birth and he had a slight black eye, swollen nose and a conehead!! Inductions are tough on the little things, lol


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jinete11 said:


> LOL are you American?  The talk  around the water cooler today (in London) is how "Silly Americans are for thinking Spencer would appear in the name".



Yes, I'm a "silly American"


----------



## twin-fun

charmesh said:


> Sometimes the baby comes out and the name you picked just doesn't fit the baby you got.



I don't know about the UK but here in the US they won't let you leave the hospital without a name on the birth certificate.


----------



## jinete11

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yes, I'm a "silly American"



Never fear, I stood up for the yanks!  Though the news networks here ONLY choose to interview American tourists from Florida.  Apparently Florida had a recent mass emigration.  It's almost to the point of making fun of Americans and how their heir is bigger news in the US than here.  The lady they tried to interview by St. Andrews hurried along and declared "The queen needs to retire already! She's long overdue!"  Very different sentiments!  Guess that's why they go for anyone with an American accent!


----------



## twin-fun

Alexenjie said:


> I loved Kate in the polka dot dress like Diana. Diana was given a hard time about the dress she wore home from the hospital with William because people complained she still looked pregnant. People are so dumb to think that your stomach disappears as soon as the baby is born.
> 
> *The baby looks like any newborn, I can't see William or Kate yet in his features.* This is a lot more pictures than we got when William was born.
> 
> I'll bet Kate is back in her regular, slim clothes pretty quickly.


----------



## Coco Belle

twin-fun said:


> I don't know about the UK but here in the US they won't let you leave the hospital without a name on the birth certificate.



This isn't true in all American hosps.

FWIW in the UK you have 6 weeks to register the name. You can even do it after that I think, it's just more inconvenient.


----------



## jinete11

Coco Belle said:


> Yep baby gets thoroughly smooshed on the way out. After a long labour, a conehead is usually also evident
> 
> IMO a c-section baby is usually a much "prettier" baby
> 
> ETA my son was a V birth and he had a slight black eye, swollen nose and a conehead!! Inductions are tough on the little things, lol



OH.MY.GOD.  A few pages ago I wanted to have a baby and in light of this information I may decide to delay the process a bit more......

PS I was born c-section!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

jinete11 said:


> Never fear, I stood up for the yanks!  Though the news networks here ONLY choose to interview American tourists from Florida.  Apparently Florida had a recent mass emigration.  It's almost to the point of making fun of Americans and how their heir is bigger news in the US than here.  The lady they tried to interview by St. Andrews hurried along and declared* "The queen needs to retire already!* She's long overdue!"  Very different sentiments!  Guess that's why they go for anyone with an American accent!


----------



## Radissen

charmesh said:


> Sweden is set to ruled by two back to back queens. Little future kings are the rare thing.



They really are. Beside this little prince the only other that come to my mind is HRH Prince Christian of Denmark.


----------



## charmesh

twin-fun said:


> I don't know about the UK but here in the US they won't let you leave the hospital without a name on the birth certificate.



I'm in the US and I know folks who have taken home a "Baby Last Name" because they couldn't decide.


----------



## DivineMissM

I missed all the live coverage today, but luckily they'll be replaying it ALL NIGHT!  



jinete11 said:


> Well, dammit, Wills, letting us down again! JK! What if it was correct and the baby just moved?  He's quite active and not at all shy! Baby heard the roar of the crowd and you could see his little fingers moving and waving!



His arms are supposed to be through the straps, so he shouldn't be able to move out of it.



Sassys said:


> Well when Kate got in the car, they showed her fixing someting in the seat, so maybe she fixed him the right way.



I hope so! 




berrydiva said:


> Too sweet. I like all the subtle ways they chose to honor Diana's memory.



Me too!  Makes me teary.  

I also love that instead of a nanny, they hired a housekeeper.  Makes SO much more sense to have someone else doing the housework while you take care of the baby.  

Is there a list of names they have to choose from, or can they choose any name and the Queen just has to approve it?


----------



## charmesh

talldrnkofwater said:


>



Two of Elizabeth's fellow monarchs retired recently. One just on Sunday. And for the Dutch it is the norm.


----------



## Swanky

Considering that insurance will boot you after 48 hours of a birth I'm not sure how a hospital can make you name the baby or refuse to discharge you


----------



## Sasha2012

The baby is precious  Kate looks beautiful and they both look so happy.



pictures via Zimbio


----------



## DivineMissM

She's so beautiful.  Happiness just pours out of her.  I love it. 

She's brave wearing shoes with a heel.  My legs were so wobbly for the first couple days.  I noticed she looked a little unsteady when they were going back in.  I was thinking SOMEONE GET BEHIND HER!!  Thankfully she made it.


----------



## Staci_W

twin-fun said:


> I don't know about the UK but here in the US they won't let you leave the hospital without a name on the birth certificate.



Not true. My son was seven days old when I named him.


----------



## jinete11

I wonder what Wm thought of her wedges.  (Anyone here see that article in the shoe forum? )


----------



## Avril

DivineMissM said:


> She's so beautiful.  Happiness just pours out of her.  I love it.
> 
> She's brave wearing shoes with a heel.  My legs were so wobbly for the first couple days.  I noticed she looked a little unsteady when they were going back in.  I was thinking SOMEONE GET BEHIND HER!!  Thankfully she made it.



Totally agree - she is just beaming


----------



## Avril

jinete11 said:


> Well, they've arrived at Kensington Palace.  Hopefully they'll still be there tomorrow morning when I can stop by, bra and all!



Good to hear!!


----------



## luvluv

She looks so beautiful, and the baby looks like he has blonde hair.


----------



## Belle49

The two of them are just glowing. Such a beautiful little family


----------



## Alexenjie

This last picture is my favorite - Kate looks so happy and glowing.

I don't think William is very photogenic, it's either that or he is gritting his teeth while smiling. Kate smiles with her mouth and her eyes, his doesn't really include his eyes. I wonder if he just hates publicity (which would be a shame considering his whole life is under a microscope).

I think they are given lists of appropriate (King) names, that they can't just choose whatever they want. I would be happy with plain names like David, James, Micheal, John, Alexander but somehow they will manage to come up with something really old fashioned.

The worst choice for names in my opinion was what Andy and Sarah chose for their girls - Eugenie and Beatrice.


----------



## Swanky

He seemed comfortable enough w/ the attention, I think that's just his smile/bite.  I don't think he's gritting his teeth.


----------



## NY_Mami

I don't know why that baby doesn't have a hat on his head...


----------



## jinete11

has this been posted already? Pulled this from the Royalty thread.  You can see the design of the blanket clearly...if it were the one Wm had wouldn't the news have mentioned it by now?

On wait...not the same blanket for the Simba presentation....hmm...


----------



## jinete11

Alexenjie said:


> Eugenie and Beatrice.



Ashlee from Princesses of Long Island would get upset at me for commenting on their personal appearance but...have you seen B and E?  They're just tragic, period.  Their names are just the cherry on the top of this messy cupcake.


----------



## mulberryforbes

omw they are sooooooo adorable


----------



## jinete11

NY_Mami said:


> I don't know why that baby doesn't have a hat on his head...



Lord, it's unusually warm here.  I think the baby's sufficiently bundled.


----------



## DebbieAnn

jinete11 said:


> LOL are you American? The talk around the water cooler today (in London) is how "Silly Americans are for thinking Spencer would appear in the name".


 

*I am an American, but not "silly"! I know it is an off-the-cuff remark, but why say it?  I would have left the"silly" part unsaid.  A joke, I'm assuming!*


*I thought William & Catherine with their newborn son were absolutely glowing & emotional.*

*I do wonder about the comments about Catherine's belly, William's belt, etc. I wasn't looking at belts or anything other than the baby. *


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Another pic from celebrity-gossip



So cute!


----------



## chowlover2

I am so happy for them both! It was so loud, but they were both so calm. I love how Kate said Wills has already changed the baby's first nappy!


----------



## gelbergirl

These are great pictures of this new family - as for the name, maybe they just need to get to know him a little more before deciding.


----------



## jinete11

DebbieAnn said:


> *I am an American, but not "silly"! I know it is an off-the-cuff remark, but why say it?  I would have left the"silly" part unsaid.  A joke, I'm assuming!*
> 
> Don't worry, girl. I was direct quoting and I was born in the US.. It's all love, peace and flowers in this thread! It's not the Kim Kardashian one!


----------



## Radissen

jinete11 said:


> I wonder what Wm thought of her wedges.  (Anyone here see that article in the shoe forum? )



What article?


----------



## DivineMissM

jinete11 said:


> I wonder what Wm thought of her wedges.  (Anyone here see that article in the shoe forum? )



No, do tell!




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He seemed comfortable enough w/ the attention, I think that's just his smile/bite.  I don't think he's gritting his teeth.



He's always been like that, since he was a tot.  Very shy.  I think it's sweet.



NY_Mami said:


> I don't know why that baby doesn't have a hat on his head...



I heard it was pretty hot there yesterday.  He's just fine without it.

I hope they don't go with any of the "top" names.  Alexander, George, Philip, Arthur, or James.  He needs something snazzier.  Not like Pilot Inspektor or anything, but maybe Simon, Elliott, Walter, Harold, or something along those lines.


----------



## Encore Hermes

The presentation blanket had a different hem from the one William had as a baby but the woven pattern looked exactly the same (on my TV).
I wonder if both were gifts woven by the same person. 

Off to google~~~~~~~


----------



## NYCBelle

NY_Mami said:


> I don't know why that baby doesn't have a hat on his head...



I think it's super hot in the UK they're having a heatwave. It's only for a little while. They're new parents let's not judge every little thing they do or don't do. I can already picture all the things I'll be doing "wrong" lol


----------



## jinete11

Radissen said:


> What article?



Please to enjoy: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ar-trend-men--UGG-boots-arent-far-behind.html

Kate and Pippa SURE love their wedges.

I commented in that thread but yeah, DH  likes wedges the least.

Speaking of articles there was one that said men who drive Audis are the most likely to cheat on their wives.  Kate and Wills supposedly arrived in a convoy of an Audi and a Range Rover. Let's hope he rode in the RR? But a very pregnant woman would prefer a car lower to the ground, no?


----------



## twin-fun

charmesh said:


> I'm in the US and I know folks who have taken home a "Baby Last Name" because they couldn't decide.



Wow, we were lied to then by our hospital 11 years ago. Or the nurse was ill informed. My twins were 8 weeks early and we hadn't truly decided on both names yet.


----------



## Radissen

jinete11 said:


> Please to enjoy: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ar-trend-men--UGG-boots-arent-far-behind.html
> 
> Kate and Pippa SURE love their wedges.
> 
> I commented in that thread but yeah, DH  likes wedges the least.



Uh thank you


----------



## AECornell

You guys! So awesome! The girl came right before they came out so I got to see it, but I couldn't come on here and comment.

So I'll try and remember what I was thinking:
- Kate looks amazing and gorgeous
- William looked so so elated and not like a prince, but a just a normal guy and a proud papa
- They were so personable 
- I'm so happy for them


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think she is dressed well, hot and humid and she looked fantastic. 

And so did Philip George James Bond Charles


----------



## AECornell

Oh and I forgot to add how I was happy Kate was holding him, and then when she handed him over to William I was like "eeeee don't drop him I know you get nervous!"


----------



## Avril

NYCBelle said:


> I think it's super hot in the UK they're having a heatwave. It's only for a little while. They're new parents let's not judge every little thing they do or don't do. I can already picture all the things I'll be doing "wrong" lol



Yeah, it was 34 degrees in parts of London yesterday.


----------



## jinete11

Avril said:


> Yeah, it was 34 degrees in parts of London yesterday.



That's about 93F for our American friends  today was MUCH cooler.  It was a good day to decide to go home.


----------



## NY_Mami

NYCBelle said:


> *I think it's super hot in the UK they're having a heatwave*. It's only for a little while. They're new parents let's not judge every little thing they do or don't do. I can already picture all the things I'll be doing "wrong" lol


 

Oh Okay...


----------



## charmesh

NY_Mami said:


> I don't know why that baby doesn't have a hat on his head...



Because London is in the middle of a heat wave.


----------



## NY_Mami

jinete11 said:


> That's about 93F for our American friends  today was MUCH cooler. It was a good day to decide to go home.


 
Last week was a mess...


----------



## DebbieAnn

jinete11 said:


> DebbieAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am an American, but not "silly"! I know it is an off-the-cuff remark, but why say it? I would have left the"silly" part unsaid. A joke, I'm assuming!*
> 
> Don't worry, girl. I was direct quoting and I was born in the US.. It's all love, peace and flowers in this thread! It's not the Kim Kardashian one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was making a joke of it, otherwise no smile!*
> 
> *I don't partake of the KK one.*
Click to expand...


----------



## bluediamond35

Does anyone know if Catherine has a natural birth ( no drugs)?


----------



## erinrose

Kate looked so happy! Didn´t she say she wanted a boy and William wanted a girl?


----------



## chowlover2

bluediamond35 said:


> Does anyone know if Catherine has a natural birth ( no drugs)?



I read last week Kate was going to try a " hypnobirth " whatever that is. I don't believe it entails any drugs.


----------



## Bentley1

Where's Harry in all this?


----------



## jinete11

Or Pips and James for that matter. Maybe a family reunion in Bucklebury?


----------



## jinete11

Bentley1 said:


> Where's Harry in all this?



Was reported he's staying at Kensington. I assume he greeted the couple once they settled in.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They were speculating they were at Kensington Palace (Harry lives there), but nothing official.


----------



## oonik

Gah!  Wished I could see the video.. nothing's loading for me right now. Anyway, the family looks great in the pics!


----------



## Bentley1

jinete11 said:


> Was reported he's staying at Kensington. I assume he greeted the couple once they settled in.



I see. So at this point he's met his little nephew.


----------



## Coco Belle

chowlover2 said:


> I read last week Kate was going to try a " hypnobirth " whatever that is. I don't believe it entails any drugs.



If she did the hypnobirth, it's a technique where you learn to create natural anaesthesia in your body through self-hypnosis and relaxation exercises.

I had just started my hypnobirth training course when my water broke nearly 7weeks early... I opted for the epidural... (which then didn't work. lol) Hopefully Catherine got the birth she wanted. Even if she didn't, she'll soon forget about it! Newborns have a knack for that...


----------



## kaitydid

I'm not going to lie; I teared up when I saw them come out of the hospital. They are a precious family, and the baby is so adorable! Kate looks fantastic and so beautiful. Both William and Kate look like they are beaming and glowing with pride and joy. I'm so happy for them!


----------



## bluediamond35

Drugs or not,  Catherine did a fantastic job delivering an 8.6 pound baby!


----------



## whimsic

bluediamond35 said:


> Drugs or not,  Catherine did a fantastic job delivering an 8.6 pound baby!



Not to mention walking out the next day!


----------



## chowlover2

whimsic said:


> not to mention walking out the next day!



+2!


----------



## .pursefiend.

She looked so beautiful


----------



## Bentley1

bluediamond35 said:


> Drugs or not,  Catherine did a fantastic job delivering an 8.6 pound baby!





whimsic said:


> Not to mention walking out the next day!



This !


----------



## kenzibray

bluediamond35 said:


> Does anyone know if Catherine has a natural birth ( no drugs)?



I overheard on some news station at the salon that she did. The reporter was going on about how she got the delivery plan she wanted and everything went smoothly.


----------



## An4

Do you think she might have used a surrogate? Considering her weight... And the baby doesn't look a day but a few days old to me. Just a thought.


----------



## sdkitty

An4 said:


> Do you think she might have used a surrogate? Considering her weight... And the baby doesn't look a day but a few days old to me. Just a thought.


 

no


----------



## Sarni

An4 said:


> Do you think she might have used a surrogate? Considering her weight... And the baby doesn't look a day but a few days old to me. Just a thought.



Are you kidding?? No way!


----------



## charmesh

An4 said:


> Do you think she might have used a surrogate? Considering her weight... And the baby doesn't look a day but a few days old to me. Just a thought.



That's when you know you are a major celeb, when someone accuses you of being to posh to carry your own baby.


----------



## PurseNut911

Like everyone else here, I am thrilled about this exciting news. Kate and William looked wonderful holding their precious little baby. Loved the photos that have already been posted here. Kate was positively glowing and William looked nervous, but adorable. Happy for the royal couple and thankful they shared with us all this momentous occasion. Woohoo!


----------



## Swanky

Oh my. . .  no one ever believes people really get pregnant anymore.


----------



## soccergirly87

With the amount of morning sickness she had early on, no way she had a surrogate!  She still has a baby bump, which means she just delivered like everyone has said.  Wait until her milk comes in!


----------



## JazzyJaz

Has the Queen made any remarks yet?


----------



## An4

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh my. . .  no one ever believes people really get pregnant anymore.



That's what I thought when I read about it. The celebrities can't even get pregnant anymore without being accused of being "too posh to push" (what's up with that phrase anyway?) 

I don't care either way, glad they had the baby, I was just curious what you guys thought about it. The baby still looks a few days old to me, though.


----------



## Coco Belle

An4 said:


> Do you think she might have used a surrogate? Considering her weight... And the baby doesn't look a day but a few days old to me. Just a thought.



She put on weight towards the end. She's still carrying a little water in her hands in these recent pics too. She had that baby for sure.

Plus, these are royals. They are all about maintaining bloodlines. If a surrogate were used, it would be public record, or they'd risk a possible challenge to the crown further down the road.

Plus plus, these aren't celebs who rely on the opinions of others to keep then in tabloids. They wouldn't bother covering up a surrogate if they really needed to use one


----------



## kenzibray

I don't see Kate as the type to even consider a surrogate. I think though it all she is still down to earth and I think she would want to enjoy and savor a beautiful experience. 

I think that she would only do something like that of she had fertility problems ..


----------



## charmesh

kenzibray said:


> I don't see Kate as the type to even consider a surrogate. I think though it all she is still down to earth and I think she would want to enjoy and savor a beautiful experience.
> 
> I think that she would only do something like that of she had fertility problems ..



Having this baby is essentially her job. It's this and making public appearances to bring a little joy to fans of the royal family.  Why would she hire a surrogate? She's just a woman who is good at her job.


----------



## twin-fun

littlerock said:


> It must vary between states then. My Boss's Daughter was "Baby (their last name)" on the birth certificate when they left the hospital because they weren't ready to name her yet. This was in california. Once they named her, they had to go through the process of updating the birth certificate..



Hm, my twins were born in CA but we were told we _have_ to put a name on the birth certificate. Maybe the nurse just didn't know.


----------



## JazzyJaz

Oreo Oreo Cookie  22 Jul  
Prepare the royal bottle service! pic.twitter.com/Nlks2kT7Sw






Coca-Cola &#8207;@CocaCola  22 Jul  
Time for a Royal Celebration!  #Royalbaby pic.twitter.com/lITsX3lHfQ


----------



## basicandorganic

charmesh said:


> Having this baby is essentially her job. It's this and making public appearances to bring a little joy to fans of the royal family.  Why would she hire a surrogate? She's just a woman who is good at her job.



Ya, something tells me they'd clear up any possible fertility issues BEFORE they got married, considering she kind of needs to be able to provide an heir.


----------



## An4

charmesh said:


> Having this baby is essentially her job. It's this and making public appearances to bring a little joy to fans of the royal family.  Why would she hire a surrogate? She's just a woman who is good at her job.



I guess people speculate because the royal family does live off of tax payers money and the British love their royal family, so having a baby was important both for the monarchy and the public. The only way they would fake her pregnancy would be because of fertility issues and covering it up would be because of the public image. One of these conspiracy theory posters actually suggested that that nurse who committed suicide was killed because she knew too much. I think it's ludicrous.


----------



## An4

basicandorganic said:


> Ya, something tells me they'd clear up any possible fertility issues BEFORE they got married, considering she kind of needs to be able to provide an heir.



That makes sense. But I also like to believe that Will is really in love with her and would marry her no matter what. I'm a romantic.


----------



## charmesh

An4 said:


> That makes sense. But I also like to believe that Will is really in love with her and would marry her no matter what. I'm a romantic.



Yeah Harry could inherit after Will. It's not like there is a shortage of heirs to that throne.


----------



## curlybee

kenzibray said:


> I overheard on some news station at the salon that she did. The reporter was going on about how she got the delivery plan she wanted and everything went smoothly.



I,m glad things went well for them all. I doubt they tell the public if it didn't.


----------



## Belle49

An4 said:


> That makes sense. But I also like to believe that Will is really in love with her and would marry her no matter what. I'm a romantic.



The way he looks at her you can just tell he is so in love with her


----------



## Coco Belle

Belle49 said:


> The way he looks at her you can just tell he is so in love with her



ita I get the impression he feels he hit the jackpot with her. She is very calm and collected while still seeming genuine, and I'm sure it's very hard for him to find a woman like that when everyone fawns all over him and gets all starstruck.


----------



## gelbergirl

JazzyJaz said:


> Has the Queen made any remarks yet?



Yes, yesterday.  Palace said the Queen and Philip are delighted.


----------



## charmesh

gelbergirl said:


> Yes, yesterday.  Palace said the Queen and Philip are delighted.



The world forgets that she has several other great grandchildren. And she lets nothing interfere with her plans. Put out the stock message about being delighted and wait until he is brought to her.


----------



## AEGIS

wait ppl think she had a surrogate? smdh--some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## DivineMissM

Coco Belle said:


> ita I get the impression he feels he hit the jackpot with her. She is very calm and collected while still seeming genuine, and I'm sure it's very hard for him to find a woman like that when everyone fawns all over him and gets all starstruck.



For sure!  It's really sweet, the way he looks at her.



charmesh said:


> The world forgets that she has several other great grandchildren. And she lets nothing interfere with her plans. Put out the stock message about being delighted and wait until he is brought to her.



Yeah, but...this one is a little more special than the others.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why don't Zara and Peter Phillips have titles?


----------



## savvy23

Cannot believe someone actually said surrogate!!  

I am very happy for them and William just so adores Kate I get chills!  As someone mentioned before, that baby was for sure delivered the natural way by the slight elongated baby head and of course the smooshy baby face!  I am just so happy for them!


----------



## caitlin1214

More pictures of monuments lit up in blue for the baby:


http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/royal-baby-news-sees-famous-2079864



I tried to see what I could during my lunch and when I got back to my office, I kept a link open to the Daily Mail's live feed. I'm so glad I got to see it when it happened. (I missed the announcement of the birth. I was heading home by then.) 



(The only 'souvenir' so to speak I'm planning to buy is a bottle of Pitter Patter from Butter London. I already have No More Waity, Katie - for the wedding and Lilibet's Jubille - for the queen's Diamond Jubilee.)


----------



## PJ86

labelwhore04 said:


> Why don't Zara and Peter Phillips have titles?



just googled, _The children of the Princess Royal do not hold any royal or noble title, nor are they automatically entitled to royal status by right of birth, as they are the grandchildren of a monarch in the female line, while their father has no title in his own right._

I had read years ago that it was because their mother did not want them to which would explain the "automatically entitled".  I suppose if Princess Anne wanted them to she could have requested?


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> Why don't Zara and Peter Phillips have titles?



Edwards children aren't prince & princess either. Even though Andrews are. The monarchy is downsizing.


----------



## B. Jara

An4 said:


> Do you think she might have used a surrogate? Considering her weight... And the baby doesn't look a day but a few days old to me. Just a thought.



A week overdue baby and 8lbs 6oz to boot can look more mature. My youngest was a week overdue and 9lbs 1 oz...he actually had rolls that a lot of newborns aren't born with. 

Love 'em chubby!


----------



## B. Jara

chicmom78 said:


> Wow that baby is not put in properly! No blanket should be around him and those straps are way too loose!! He is so cute though



Whether it was fixed or not before they drove off is debatable. I can say for sure though they they didn't lower the handle down as they are supposed to once a car is in motion. That can be very dangerous in a collision. I hope someone tells them ASAP. :-|


----------



## charmesh

B. Jara said:


> A week overdue baby and 8lbs 6oz to boot can look more mature. My youngest was a week overdue and 9lbs 1 oz...he actually had rolls that a lot of newborns aren't born with.
> 
> Love 'em chubby!



I guess they've never seen pictures of those 10lb + babies that look darn near grown fresh out of the womb


----------



## savvy23

charmesh said:


> I guess they've never seen pictures of those 10lb + babies that look darn near grown fresh out of the womb


mine was almost 10lbs--looked a month old as my mom said when she saw him! lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was ten lbs and a mile long. I never looked like a newborn LOL


----------



## Chloe_chick999

savvy23 said:


> mine was almost 10lbs--looked a month old as my mom said when she saw him! lol.



My son too!


----------



## AECornell

I bet in her head she's thinking "ouch ouch ouch" as she's walking.



bluediamond35 said:


> Drugs or not,  Catherine did a fantastic job delivering an 8.6 pound baby!





whimsic said:


> Not to mention walking out the next day!


----------



## caitlin1214

Question: Since the Line of Succession is done away with, does that mean then that Princess Anne's position switches so that she's number five and Prince Andrew is number six?


Or does it mean that it only goes into effect with Baby Cambridge? (Moot point, considering it's a male child.)


----------



## PJ86

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I was ten lbs and a mile long. I never looked like a newborn LOL



Me too!  3 or 4 weeks late.  Fattest baby ever born in that hospital, and had I been male, I would have been given a free baby cowboy outfit .  It was the 1960s (in Dallas), they wouldn't give the outfit to a girl.  Mom was not happy. She felt she earned that for me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

caitlin1214 said:


> Question: Since the Line of Succession is done away with, does that mean then that Princess Anne's position switches so that she's number five and Prince Andrew is number six?
> 
> 
> Or does it mean that it only goes into effect with Baby Cambridge?



It only starts with the baby. Princess Anne is number eleven.


----------



## berrydiva

I think the symbolism of Will taking the baby and putting in the car himself then driving off with their desire to be so hands on, him taking paternity leave, etc. is so much more symbolic than we may even realize right now.


----------



## AECornell

berrydiva said:


> I think the symbolism of Will taking the baby and putting in the car himself then driving off with their desire to be so hands on, him taking paternity leave, etc. is so much more symbolic than we may even realize right now.



I just loved that they seemed so normal and relaxed and un-royal. Will drove the two of them home, no chauffeur, no one else in the car. I love these two together. They seem like such a good fit and I think will be a great face for the monarchy.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

There was someone in the passenger seat, security maybe?


----------



## Nolia

AECornell said:


> I just loved that they seemed so normal and relaxed and un-royal. Will drove the two of them home, no chauffeur, no one else in the car. I love these two together. They seem like such a good fit and I think will be a great face for the monarchy.



I thought that a bodyguard sat in the passenger seat?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Looked like security to me. I was surprised he drove himself.


----------



## ellacoach

B. Jara said:


> Whether it was fixed or not before they drove off is debatable. I can say for sure though they they didn't lower the handle down as they are supposed to once a car is in motion. That can be very dangerous in a collision. I hope someone tells them ASAP. :-|



I noticed that too that they didn't lower the handle on the car seat when the baby was put in the car. Hopefully someone tells them for future! 

They make such a lovely couple and family and I'm so happy for them!!


----------



## DaniHutch

AECornell said:


> I bet in her head she's thinking "ouch ouch ouch" as she's walking.



I bet!!!
I remember how I felt the day after giving birth to my son. She did one remarkable job!


----------



## elbow

I'm glad that fathers are becoming more hands on. My husband took six weeks paternity leave and looks back at the time he spent with us fondly.


----------



## ilvoelv

ellacoach said:


> I noticed that too that they didn't lower the handle on the car seat when the baby was put in the car. Hopefully someone tells them for future!
> 
> They make such a lovely couple and family and I'm so happy for them!!



I'm sure they were super nervous leaving the hospital plus they are new parents.


----------



## Sternchen

I hope they had a good first night at home with the baby 

I remember not being able to sleep those first few weeks even though I was soooo tired. I was just so nervous about everything


----------



## Sternchen

ilvoelv said:


> I'm sure they were super nervous leaving the hospital plus they are new parents.



As any new parent would be.

Honestly... I don't think we lowered the handle either when we went home.

You can't know everything on the first day


----------



## jinete11

Now that I think about it, if we get any announcement of a name I should think it would be in the afternoon/early evening, local British time.  This is mainly to catch the "working hours" of the US which seems to be the biggest media contingency here.


----------



## Laila619

Such a cute couple and baby!  I love them! 

That said, they really need to fix that car seat.  Eek!  This is the baby's life at stake.  I'm really surprised they didn't learn all that before the baby came--DH and I took a parenting class and they taught us proper car seat safety then.  And the car seats have instructions stamped on them too.


----------



## redney

caitlin1214 said:


> Question: Since the Line of Succession is done away with, does that mean then that Princess Anne's position switches so that she's number five and Prince Andrew is number six?
> 
> 
> Or does it mean that it only goes into effect with Baby Cambridge? (Moot point, considering it's a male child.)



Caitlin, I saw this interactive family tree today. It shows who is in line for the throne. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/theroyalfamily/10173347/The-Royal-Family-tree.html


----------



## namie

Any article on whether it was a natural birth or C-section and if natural, with or without epidural?


----------



## AECornell

namie said:


> Any article on whether it was a natural birth or C-section and if natural, with or without epidural?



It's been discussed that she had a vaginal birth. Apparently she wanted a very natural birth and "everything went according to her birthing plan," so I'm assuming no epidural, but can't say for sure since it wasn't reported.


----------



## AECornell

jinete11 said:


> Now that I think about it, if we get any announcement of a name I should think it would be in the afternoon/early evening, local British time.  This is mainly to catch the "working hours" of the US which seems to be the biggest media contingency here.



Yeah they seemed to have hit around the same time two days in a row, so maybe late afternoon today EST?


----------



## AECornell

Nolia said:


> I thought that a bodyguard sat in the passenger seat?



Oops sorry guys, I must have missed security getting in! I thought maybe that was Kate in the passenger seat. I was distracted!


----------



## Sternchen

AECornell said:


> Oops sorry guys, I must have missed security getting in! I thought maybe that was Kate in the passenger seat. I was distracted!



She was in the back with the baby


----------



## Sternchen

This picture is absolutely beautiful:







She is so in love


----------



## Sternchen

*tears*


----------



## Sternchen

He's probably thinking: "Whew, got the car seat in right on the first try!"


----------



## cph706

PJ86 said:


> just googled, _The children of the Princess Royal do not hold any royal or noble title, nor are they automatically entitled to royal status by right of birth, as they are the grandchildren of a monarch in the female line, while their father has no title in his own right._
> 
> I had read years ago that it was because their mother did not want them to which would explain the "automatically entitled".  I suppose if Princess Anne wanted them to she could have requested?



When Princess Anne married Mark Phillips he was offered an Earldom but declined. Presumably then they could have used the titles of Lady and whatever lesser title for Peter (like Viscount Severn and Viscount Linley). The Earl of Wessex's children were entitled to use Prince and Princess as grandchildren of the monarch but this was declined by their parents. 

If that were me I'd be pissed (lol)


----------



## okoiomo

Kate looks gorgeous.. You cant tell she just had a baby!


----------



## frenchpearls

I really like that Catherine didn't hide that her stomach was still swollen. So much more realistic. I haven't had children but from what I'm reading online the swelling is quite normal and goes down over a week or so? 

I love the photos and footage from outside the hospital. Cheesy thought: It looked like Catherine has tears in her eyes, and that really say it all. At the core of it, beneath all the hooplah of another British heir, she and William have become parents! Nevermind the rest of their titles (or future titles), I'm sure Mum and Dad are the ones they'll most value now.


----------



## namie

After my son was born, my husband said "I have to go back to office. They need me. See you at night."


----------



## lara0112

it can take a bit longer than 1 week for the stomach to go down - the uterus is still massive and needs to reduce, and the organs still want to go back to their original position, plus the stomach muscles are still open and for them to close it takes months.


----------



## Slavisa

My uterus took about 8 weeks to go down!

I strapped my baby into her carseat SO wrong when we left the hospital, nobody showed me how to do it and I didn't realize for several car trips, I was beyond horrified.


----------



## nutmeg91

Really hanging out for a name for the little prince! Be very interesting to see how much the name they choose will skyrocket in popularity over the next year or so!!!


----------



## Sternchen

It took my belly about 10 weeks the first go round and about 12 the second go round to get back to somewhat-normal.


----------



## myown

i really dislike the rumors she didnt have the baby herself but a surrogate!


----------



## curlybee

I do not believe she used a surrogate, I suppose that's the new speculation when someone famous gets pregnant.


But if they did ( and I do not believe they did) so what? who cares?  There is nothing shameful or scandalous about using a surrogate.


----------



## Sternchen

They have the Britax B-Safe model, correct?

It says that any locked position is safe for the handle. So it's okay that it's up


----------



## tangowithme

Sternchen said:


> It took my belly about 10 weeks the first go round and about 12 the second go round to get back to somewhat-normal.



Same with me. It takes a while. 

By the way, Sternchen, I just got back from Texas yesterday, visiting the grandbaby for the first time. I put down the suitcase, he looked at me so seriously and sternly, and then broke into a wide toothless grin as if we'd known each other forever, little arms and legs going in all directions - priceless. I'll never forget that moment as long as I live. Talk about love at first sight. Oh, I cried tears of joy as I held him in my arms. Elijah Samuel.


----------



## DivineMissM

curlybee said:


> I do not believe she used a surrogate, I suppose that's the new speculation when someone famous gets pregnant.
> 
> 
> But if they did ( and I do not believe they did) so what? who cares?  There is nothing shameful or scandalous about using a surrogate.



For "normal" people, no but I could see it being very scandalous for these two.  I really don't think they used one though.  Why are people even saying that?  She never had any weird belly issues like *some people*.  

I do wonder if she'll get pregnant again though.  My cousin had the same thing as Kate (can't remember the name) and she never wants to be pregnant again.  I wonder if Kate will want to go through it again.  And if not, will she be pressured into it?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> Same with me. It takes a while.
> 
> By the way, Sternchen, I just got back from Texas yesterday, visiting the grandbaby for the first time. I put down the suitcase, he looked at me so seriously and sternly, and then broke into a wide toothless grin as if we'd known each other forever, little arms and legs going in all directions - priceless. I'll never forget that moment as long as I live. Talk about love at first sight. Oh, I cried tears of joy as I held him in my arms. Elijah Samuel.


 

I love the way you speak about your grandson! So sweet!


----------



## curlybee

DivineMissM said:


> For "normal" people, no but I could see it being very scandalous for these two.  I really don't think they used one though.  Why are people even saying that?  She never had any weird belly issues like *some people*.
> 
> I do wonder if she'll get pregnant again though.  My cousin had the same thing as Kate (can't remember the name) and she never wants to be pregnant again.  I wonder if Kate will want to go through it again.  And if not, will she be pressured into it?



I don't understand the speculation either. Maybe it's because we're in a culture now that thrives on "drama' It's not enough that a happy couple welcomed a healthy new baby into the world. Nope there has to be a side story.

I think it's kind of her job to produce 2 the heir and the spare. Although they have enough heirs so maybe not. I hope she wouldn't be pressured if she really didn't want to go through pregnancy again.

But if she did maybe the second time would be better.  I know someone who was horribly sick with their first baby but had no trouble at all the next 2 times.


----------



## DaniHutch

myown said:


> i really dislike the rumors she didnt have the baby herself but a surrogate!



I don't like it either! But it's just a rumor! Kate is not the type of women who would do that! It's a nasty rumor and I don't believe it for one second!


----------



## Belle49

Anyone who has a baby can see that she indeed just gave birth she has all the signs.


----------



## Eva1991

First of all CONGRATULATIONS to both Kate and William for their baby boy! 

I loved how natural she looked getting out of the hospital. No special hair-do, no make up. Just Kate, William and their baby. Motherhood agrees with her. I also appreciated the fact that William was the one who drove the car when they left. It shows how down to earth they both are.


----------



## curlybee

DaniHutch said:


> I don't like it either! But it's just a rumor! Kate is not the type of women who would do that! It's a nasty rumor and I don't believe it for one second!




You do realize there is nothing wrong with using a surrogate and families use surrogates for many different reasons.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I was looking at the family tree that someone had posted and to be 15th in line for the throne has to suck  and if they have another baby they're pushed even further down.

what i don't understand (and i thought the family tree would help) is how the lineage chosen? how is this baby #3 when he isn't the first grand child? I guess what I'm saying is what makes this kid more important than the other grand kids?


----------



## savvy23

I follow tons of Royal boards ( a little obessessed) and this comment from a fan was my favorite because it is how I felt yesterday:

 Kate leaving the hospital is my favourite Kate ever. Yes, her wedding dress was beautiful and , but the make up and the chest area have never been able to win me over completely. Yesterday, however, her hair was a little lighter than I remember it, her face a little fuller, the make up a little less, the natural GLOW, wow, perfect as in 'wouldn't change a thing.' And I loved that they didn't try to hide the fact that she had just given birth. Very well done.


----------



## curlybee

Belle49 said:


> Anyone who has a baby can see that she indeed just gave birth she has all the signs.



She seems to have give birth recently to me as well.  I think the speculation comes from Kate not really gaining weight  until towards the end and not putting on much.

People forget that she is a tall woman  so pregnancy weight will look different on her and that not every woman shows right away. We all carry differently.


I also think people just love to create a side story when there isn't one. It's the consequence of 24/7 news (gossip) age we live in.


----------



## curlybee

savvy23 said:


> I follow tons of Royal boards ( a little obessessed) and this comment from a fan was my favorite because it is how I felt yesterday:
> 
> Kate leaving the hospital is my favourite Kate ever. Yes, her wedding dress was beautiful and , but the make up and the chest area have never been able to win me over completely. Yesterday, however, her hair was a little lighter than I remember it, her face a little fuller, the make up a little less, the natural GLOW, wow, perfect as in 'wouldn't change a thing.' And I loved that they didn't try to hide the fact that she had just given birth. Very well done.




I think both Kate and Will were just beautiful yesterday they were just glowing with love and happiness and a little nerves too. It was something special to see. I hope they're happy for years to come.


----------



## Belle49

savvy23 said:


> I follow tons of Royal boards ( a little obessessed) and this comment from a fan was my favorite because it is how I felt yesterday:
> 
> Kate leaving the hospital is my favourite Kate ever. Yes, her wedding dress was beautiful and , but the make up and the chest area have never been able to win me over completely. Yesterday, however, her hair was a little lighter than I remember it, her face a little fuller, the make up a little less, the natural GLOW, wow, perfect as in 'wouldn't change a thing.' And I loved that they didn't try to hide the fact that she had just given birth. Very well done.



Can you PM the royal boards that you follow?


----------



## Sternchen

curlybee said:


> You do realize there is nothing wrong with using a surrogate and families use surrogates for many different reasons.



I don't want to speak for Dani,b ut I don't think she was trying to say there was something wrong with surrogacy.

But it _is_ a nasty rumor to speculate just for the sake of *~*drama*~*.

I guess having a baby the "regular" way is just too boring these days.


----------



## myown

.pursefiend. said:


> I was looking at the family tree that someone had posted and to be 15th in line for the throne has to suck  and if they have another baby they're pushed even further down.
> 
> what i don't understand (and i thought the family tree would help) is how the lineage chosen? how is this baby #3 when he isn't the first grand child? I guess what I'm saying is what makes this kid more important than the other grand kids?



#1 is the first born of the queen (charles)
#2 is the first born of #1 (william)
#3 is the first born of #2 (baby)


----------



## nutmeg91

.pursefiend. said:


> I was looking at the family tree that someone had posted and to be 15th in line for the throne has to suck  and if they have another baby they're pushed even further down.
> 
> what i don't understand (and i thought the family tree would help) is how the lineage chosen? how is this baby #3 when he isn't the first grand child? I guess what I'm saying is what makes this kid more important than the other grand kids?



It's all about first-borns. So Charles is the Queen's firstborn so he is next in line. Then his firstborn is William etc etc. I think basically, they wanted to keep the line as simple, and as strong, as possible to begin with so that's why it just passes through first borns if that makes any sense?


----------



## myown

nutmeg91 said:


> It's all about first-borns. So Charles is the Queen's firstborn so he is next in line. Then his firstborn is William etc etc. I think basically, they wanted to keep the line as simple, and as strong, as possible to begin with so that's why it just passes through first borns if that makes any sense?


I just wonder why prince andrew is #5 and not princess anne?


----------



## Sternchen

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...m-son-leave-Kensington-Palace-Bucklebury.html

First trip to Bucklebury today!


----------



## .pursefiend.

myown said:


> #1 is the first born of the queen (charles)
> #2 is the first born of #1 (william)
> #3 is the first born of #2 (baby)





nutmeg91 said:


> It's all about first-borns. So Charles is the Queen's firstborn so he is next in line. Then his firstborn is William etc etc. I think basically, they wanted to keep the line as simple, and as strong, as possible to begin with so that's why it just passes through first borns if that makes any sense?




now THIS makes sense! Thank you ladies.. I was looking at that tree like "huh"


----------



## Belle49

Love the mess ponytail look


----------



## Sternchen

I like Will in glasses


----------



## DivineMissM

Eva1991 said:


> First of all CONGRATULATIONS to both Kate and William for their baby boy!
> 
> I loved how natural she looked getting out of the hospital. No special hair-do, no make up. Just Kate, William and their baby. Motherhood agrees with her. I also appreciated the fact that William was the one who drove the car when they left. It shows how down to earth they both are.



Agreed!  Lots of news people are talking about how she raised the bar for regular women to look perfect right after giving birth, but I don't think so.  I mean, she did look perfect, but at the same time she looked normal.  If that makes sense.  She didn't have a perfectly coiffed hairstyle, or a ton of makeup.  She wasn't squeezed into Spanx.  She's just a naturally gorgeous person.  If anything, she inspired women to be confident with their post-baby bodies.


----------



## nutmeg91

myown said:


> I just wonder why prince andrew is #5 and not princess anne?



Don't quote me, but I'm pretty sure because she's female, so her brothers take preference?


----------



## Sternchen

DivineMissM said:


> Agreed!  Lots of news people are talking about how she raised the bar for regular women to look perfect right after giving birth, but I don't think so.  I mean, she did look perfect, but at the same time she looked normal.  If that makes sense.  She didn't have a perfectly coiffed hairstyle, or a ton of makeup.  She wasn't squeezed into Spanx.  She's just a naturally gorgeous person.  If anything, she inspired women to be confident with their post-baby bodies.



Completely agree!


----------



## DivineMissM

Belle49 said:


> Love the mess ponytail look



Yes!



Sternchen said:


> I like Will in glasses



And yes!

Must have been a rough night.   I just love them more and more each day.


----------



## tangowithme

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I love the way you speak about your grandson! So sweet!



The sweet scent of a baby! (Leaving aside the odor of a loaded diaper.) Cradling his head in my hand, running my fingers through his wispy hair - Fab, my friend, it was heaven. I looked at him, and Elijah has a dimple in his chin that comes from my side of the family, fourth generation, never missing a beat. At the same time, he has his mother's soft lips and pretty eyebrows, his dad's forehead. A newborn is a miracle, a gift from above, given to us to protect and cherish. 

You can tell I'm a granny madly in love.


----------



## Sharont2305

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Is it standard to go home the day after birth in England?


 
Here in Wales I know a few women who are home a few hours after the birth, a friend of mine was out in 2 hours!!!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tangowithme said:


> The sweet scent of a baby! (Leaving aside the odor of a loaded diaper.) Cradling his head in my hand, running my fingers through his wispy hair - Fab, my friend, it was heaven. I looked at him, and Elijah has a dimple in his chin that comes from my side of the family, fourth generation, never missing a beat. At the same time, he has his mother's soft lips and pretty eyebrows, his dad's forehead. A newborn is a miracle, a gift from above, given to us to protect and cherish.
> 
> You can tell I'm a granny madly in love.


 

Yes I can!


----------



## berrydiva

DivineMissM said:


> Agreed!  Lots of news people are talking about how she raised the bar for regular women to look perfect right after giving birth, but I don't think so.  I mean, she did look perfect, but at the same time she looked normal.  If that makes sense.  She didn't have a perfectly coiffed hairstyle, or a ton of makeup.  She wasn't squeezed into Spanx.  She's just a naturally gorgeous person.  If anything, she inspired women to be confident with their post-baby bodies.


Next year, showing off your post-bump will be all the rage with the celebs.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sharont2305 said:


> Here in Wales I know a few women who are home a few hours after the birth, a friend of mine was out in 2 hours!!!


 

WOW! does a nurse come to the home to take the moms temp and things like that for the next few days?


----------



## soccergirly87

namie said:


> Any article on whether it was a natural birth or C-section and if natural, with or without epidural?



I would assume vaginal given the short time she stayed in the hospital.


----------



## charmesh

soccergirly87 said:


> I would assume vaginal given the short time she stayed in the hospital.


And the fact that she is in a car on the way to the country less than 48hrs later.


----------



## shoes4me

~Fabulousity~ said:


> WOW! does a nurse come to the home to take the moms temp and things like that for the next few days?



i don´t know about the uk but in the netherlands, where my kids were born, the midwife will come every day for the first seven days to check on mother and baby. if you give birth at the hospital and there are no medical reasons to stay, you will leave within a couple of hours after having given birth. its also not uncommon in the NL to give birth at home.

on topic: I love to see how happy kate and will look with their little one and the baby is just cute!


----------



## exotikittenx

Oh my goodness, the baby is so beautiful! 

A few thoughts:

Kate looked amazing and gorgeous... Especially after having just given birth.  I loved her choice of dress.  Can't believe people are criticizing her outfit after she gave birth! It was cute and comfortable looking, and very appropriate given the circumstances.  They are probably all exhausted, even William, for so much excitement going on.

I love that she didn't hide her post-baby figure.  She went out there beautifully and confidently with a smile, making no apology by trying to hide herself.  I also think she is really making an impact on style- more refined and elegant.  

Furthermore, they are new parents.  They are showing themselves to the world, along with all their flaws.  They are not perfect parents, but they love their baby and must have insane amounts of pressure on them, always being scrutinized by the public, having to watch their every move.

Anyway,  I'm so happy for them.  What a beautiful family and I am so proud of them.


----------



## Sharont2305

~Fabulousity~ said:


> WOW! does a nurse come to the home to take the moms temp and things like that for the next few days?


 
Yep, a midwife comes to check on you and the baby every day for a few days after< think I had mine coming to see me for a week after I came home xx


----------



## kittenslingerie

Belle49 said:


> Anyone who has a baby can see that she indeed just gave birth she has all the signs.



Yes, agree completely. She looks tired and like a new mom to me.^
As far as a surrogate, nothing at all wrong with it. Especially if the intended mother has female problems with pregnancy. But I think its ridiculous to fake a pregnancy (_like some celebs_). Its borderline psychotic IMO.


----------



## DaniHutch

curlybee said:


> You do realize there is nothing wrong with using a surrogate and families use surrogates for many different reasons.



Of course, but i have the feeling that this rumor was created to make Kate look bad! If people want to use a surrogate for any kind of reason, then it's their decision as well as to let other people know about it. I dislike speculations of this kind. On the other hand, to speculate about the name of the little prince shows in my opinion interest in this young and happy family.


----------



## DaniHutch

Sternchen said:


> I don't want to speak for Dani,b ut I don't think she was trying to say there was something wrong with surrogacy.
> 
> But it _is_ a nasty rumor to speculate just for the sake of *~*drama*~*.
> 
> I guess having a baby the "regular" way is just too boring these days.



That's what I tried to say! Thanks Sternchen!


----------



## LADC_chick

Of all the things, I love that Catherine came out wearing a regular dress and that you could she still had a bump, post partum. That's real life. The Hollywood/celebrity need to have a flat belly 0.2 seconds after birth is just so ridiculous to me.

Well, no, that's not the only thing I love. The baby looks quite precious!


----------



## DaniHutch

LADC_chick said:


> Of all the things, I love that Catherine came out wearing a regular dress and that you could she still had a bump, post partum. That's real life. The Hollywood/celebrity need to have a flat belly 0.2 seconds after birth is just so ridiculous to me.
> 
> Well, no, that's not the only thing I love. The baby looks quite precious!



I totally agree! Those two seam so real and honest to me. Can't wait for the day to see William being crowned King of England!


----------



## slang

myown said:


> I just wonder why prince andrew is #5 and not princess anne?



Males ***** females regardless of the order of birth... This baby would have changed that if it had been a girl as they are changing the laws of succession. William's first born would be the future heir regardless of the sex.


----------



## No Cute

LADC_chick said:


> Of all the things, I love that Catherine came out wearing a regular dress and that you could she still had a bump, post partum. That's real life. The Hollywood/celebrity need to have a flat belly 0.2 seconds after birth is just so ridiculous to me.
> 
> Well, no, that's not the only thing I love. The baby looks quite precious!



Agree on all counts.  A lovely family.


----------



## ilvoelv

Hopefully the beautiful example she just set rubs off on celebrities here in the U.S. She was so happy, glowing, and carefree. Love her.


----------



## Nishi621

charmesh said:


> The world forgets that she has several other great grandchildren. And she lets nothing interfere with her plans. Put out the stock message about being delighted and wait until he is brought to her.




She only has 2 other great grandchildren and from what I read online today, she went to see the baby herself this morning, the baby was not brought to her. there were pictures of her being driven to Kate and Will's home


----------



## Nishi621

savvy23 said:


> Cannot believe someone actually said surrogate!!
> 
> I am very happy for them and William just so adores Kate I get chills!  As someone mentioned before, that baby was for sure delivered the natural way by the slight elongated baby head and of course the smooshy baby face!  I am just so happy for them!




that woman was pregnant and looks like she just gave birth! Look at her tummy! Plus, you can totally see the slight football head on the kid which shows he came down the birth canal. Surrogate, lol!


----------



## Belle49

The baby's name is expected shortly per Sky news


----------



## Belle49

George Alexander Louis is the baby's name


----------



## Avril

Name: George Alexander!


----------



## chowlover2

Belle49 said:


> The baby's name is expected shortly per Sky news



That was quick!


----------



## Nishi621

AECornell said:


> I just loved that they seemed so normal and relaxed and un-royal. Will drove the two of them home, no chauffeur, no one else in the car. I love these two together. They seem like such a good fit and I think will be a great face for the monarchy.




There was definitely someone in the passenger seat next to William, I'm guessing security.

But, love that Will drove. We have seen him drive them before and from what I understand, they drive themselves mostly. Very down to earth. he's going to be a very different King when his time comes


----------



## Belle49

24 July 2013 Last updated at 13:20 ET 	     	   *Share this page*



 Email
 Print
 

Share
Facebook
Twitter



*Royal couple announce son's name*

                                 		 		                    news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/51606000/jpg/_51606573_fa1d16c0-9c6c-4f82-b0b8-ab66ddd94f78.jpg    
                       Duke and Duchess of Cambridge name their baby son George Alexander Louis
         More to follow.


----------



## charmesh

Nishi621 said:


> that woman was pregnant and looks like she just gave birth! Look at her tummy! Plus, you can totally see the slight football head on the kid which shows he came down the birth canal. Surrogate, lol!


Yeah, why hire a surrogate if you're worried about your figure and then come out looking like that. But he still would have had to go down a surrogate's birth canal. But you can tell by the look on the couples faces that it was just the normal miracle of nature.


----------



## chowlover2

Avril said:


> Name: George Alexander!



Love it!


----------



## Belle49

I love the name!!! A future King George VII!


----------



## AECornell

George Alexander Louis! Such a good name!

Wonder what they'll call him?


----------



## Sternchen

WONDERFUL name!! 

My son's name is Alexander


----------



## Nat

Prince George of Cambridge. Like!


----------



## Belle49

Quite the regal name. Good choice


----------



## theDuchess26

I love the name, I was hoping Alexander would be in there somewhere one of my favorite boy names


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I like the name


----------



## Nishi621

DivineMissM said:


> For "normal" people, no but I could see it being very scandalous for these two.  I really don't think they used one though.  Why are people even saying that?  She never had any weird belly issues like *some people*.
> 
> I do wonder if she'll get pregnant again though.  My cousin had the same thing as Kate (can't remember the name) and she never wants to be pregnant again.  I wonder if Kate will want to go through it again.  And if not, will she be pressured into it?



I think in this situation, they will have another child. The old "heir and a spare" thing and all. lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

I love the name Alexander. I want to name my son that.. whenever I have one lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

shoes4me said:


> i don´t know about the uk but in the netherlands, where my kids were born, the midwife will come every day for the first seven days to check on mother and baby. if you give birth at the hospital and there are no medical reasons to stay, you will leave within a couple of hours after having given birth. its also not uncommon in the NL to give birth at home.
> 
> on topic: I love to see how happy kate and will look with their little one and the baby is just cute!


 


Sharont2305 said:


> Yep, a midwife comes to check on you and the baby every day for a few days after< think I had mine coming to see me for a week after I came home xx


 

This is great! I would prefer this to being in the hospital for days.


----------



## Nishi621

.pursefiend. said:


> I was looking at the family tree that someone had posted and to be 15th in line for the throne has to suck  and if they have another baby they're pushed even further down.
> 
> what i don't understand (and i thought the family tree would help) is how the lineage chosen? how is this baby #3 when he isn't the first grand child? I guess what I'm saying is what makes this kid more important than the other grand kids?




Because this kid is from Charles' direct lineage. Charles is first for the throne, then William, and then Harry. But, any child William has knocks Harry down a peg, Now, its Charles, William, the new baby, then Harry. Everyone else is way below them. This is all due to the laws of succession.

Charles being the eldest son of the Queen was automatically first in line for the throne and it goes directly from him on down. If somehow Charles had never had children, other people would have been higher up on the list


----------



## Avril

Sternchen said:


> WONDERFUL name!!
> 
> My son's name is Alexander



I've always loved the name Alexander.


----------



## Nishi621

myown said:


> I just wonder why prince andrew is #5 and not princess anne?



Because up until recently, male children trumped female children no matter who was older


----------



## Nishi621

soccergirly87 said:


> I would assume vaginal given the short time she stayed in the hospital.



They said it was not a c-section.

Plus, you can tell from the football head on the baby that it was vaginal


----------



## Nishi621

Belle49 said:


> George Alexander Louis is the baby's name



Really? George? he's going to be Prince George and down the line King George? Not thrilling me.

I like Alexander and Louis, but, was kind of hoping for a nod towards some of his grandparents, either on Kate's side or William's side


----------



## Nolia

I think it's a very strong, traditional name. =)


----------



## No Cute

curlybee said:


> I don't understand the speculation either. Maybe it's because we're in a culture now that thrives on "drama' It's not enough that a happy couple welcomed a healthy new baby into the world. Nope there has to be a side story.
> 
> I think it's kind of her job to produce 2 the heir and the spare. Although they have enough heirs so maybe not. I hope she wouldn't be pressured if she really didn't want to go through pregnancy again.
> 
> But if she did maybe the second time would be better.  I know someone who was horribly sick with their first baby but had no trouble at all the next 2 times.



Folks always beg for drama, eh?  

She undoubtedly carried her son, and she will have another if she wants another child. IME, HG only stops those who will die from it next time (and not always those) or those who are okay with stopping.   

As for a recurrence of HG, the statistical odds for the Duchess are high based on HER Foundation data.  Honestly, I only know one Mom who did not have HG in her subsequent pregnancy, and most mothers have a worse case of HG each time.  About 2/3rds recurrence rate cited here http://www.helpher.org/mothers/get-going/faq-trying-again.php#1  I'm wondering if the Duchess is the first in her family to have HG, if so, it's less clear what will happen, but most likely she will battle again and be sicker.


----------



## Belle49

Here is how he got his name:

So, why Alexander? Prince Philip's grandfather was Prince Louis  Alexander of Battenberg; Queen Mary's brother was Prince Alexander of  Teck.


----------



## whimsic

Love the name!


----------



## Nishi621

From the Telegraph:



It is the first time for more than 100 years that three direct heirs to the    throne have been alive at the same time.


----------



## ellieroma

I really like George. its the name i wanted them to pick. and i like Louis. Kate looks incredible for having just given birth. Once again she has shown her grace and they have shown just how in love they really are. Its just all so BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Love the name! Even if his initials are "GAL"


----------



## slang

Nishi621 said:


> Really? George? he's going to be Prince George and down the line King George? Not thrilling me.
> 
> I like Alexander and Louis, but, was kind of hoping for a nod towards some of his grandparents, either on Kate's side or William's side



I think the Queen will be pleased, since George was the name her beloved father took when he became King.

I am also kind if surprised no Charles or Philip in the name


----------



## No Cute

George Alexander Louis.  Didn't see those names coming.


----------



## LADC_chick

Nishi621 said:


> From the Telegraph:
> 
> 
> 
> It is the first time for more than 100 years that three direct heirs to the    throne have been alive at the same time.



Nice bit of trivia there!


----------



## DivineMissM

berrydiva said:


> Next year, showing off your post-bump will be all the rage with the celebs.



ROFL!  That's preferable to the current trend of having a flat stomach 2 minutes after the baby is born.



shoes4me said:


> i don´t know about the uk but in the netherlands, where my kids were born, the midwife will come every day for the first seven days to check on mother and baby. if you give birth at the hospital and there are no medical reasons to stay, you will leave within a couple of hours after having given birth. its also not uncommon in the NL to give birth at home.
> 
> on topic: I love to see how happy kate and will look with their little one and the baby is just cute!



I had my baby at home (in the US).  Our midwives stayed for a few hours after the baby was born to make sure she was eating, make sure I was eating, peeing properly, not bleeding too much, etc.  They even washed up the towels and sheets.   Then they came back the next day, a phone call the third day, a home visit at 1 week then we went to their office at 6 weeks.    Of course, I was able to call or text with any issues between visits.  It was fabulous.  



Nishi621 said:


> Really? George? he's going to be Prince George and down the line King George? Not thrilling me.
> 
> I like Alexander and Louis, but, was kind of hoping for a nod towards some of his grandparents, either on Kate's side or William's side



Agreed.  But oh well.  It's not the worst they could have done!


----------



## Nishi621

slang said:


> I think the Queen will be pleased, since George was the name her beloved father took when he became King.
> 
> I am also kind if surprised no Charles or Philip in the name



I'm glad there's no Philip, my understanding has always been that prince Philip was a bit of a jerk.

Too bad no nod to Diana in there anywhere


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My co-workers are talking about the name and one said to the other "George is such a grown up name for a little infant" :weird: aren't we all babies before we become grown ups?


----------



## Ladybug09

Hahah, I figured it would have Alexander in the name...and damn if I'm good...just told my Mom that it would be George Alexander....didn't know the Louis part.

I like traditional names.

So a nod to both prior generations.


ETA: I believe the next child's name will pay homage to the Spencers...


----------



## sarahloveslouis

~Fabulousity~ said:


> My co-workers are talking about the name and one said to the other "George is such a grown up name for a little infant" :weird: *aren't we all babies before we become grown ups?*


 
Oh man I wish more people realized that when naming their babies. 

We are all adults FAR longer than we are cute little babies. 

I heard of one friend of a friend whose name is "Princess" - no joke. She got a job at a law firm but they requested that she go by a different name in order to be taken seriously. Can you imagine the reaction to "Hello, Such and Such Law Firm, this is Princess"


----------



## mulberryforbes

sarahloveslouis said:


> Oh man I wish more people realized that when naming their babies.
> 
> We are all adults FAR longer than we are cute little babies.
> 
> I heard of one friend of a friend whose name is "Princess" - no joke. She got a job at a law firm but they requested that she go by a different name in order to be taken seriously. Can you imagine the reaction to "Hello, Such and Such Law Firm, this is Princess"



I have a customers named Happiness and Twinkle


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

sarahloveslouis said:


> Oh man I wish more people realized that when naming their babies.
> 
> We are all adults FAR longer than we are cute little babies.
> 
> I heard of one friend of a friend whose name is "Princess" - no joke. She got a job at a law firm but they requested that she go by a different name in order to be taken seriously. Can you imagine the reaction to "Hello, Such and Such Law Firm, this is Princess"


 

Yeah! Too many parents don't consider this fact when naming their kids. Its a shame. And yes "Princess" is not very Professional


----------



## purseproblm

Alexander may also be a tribute to the Queen herself as Alexandra is one of her middle names as well


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

mulberryforbes said:


> I have a customers named Happiness and Twinkle


 

SMH, insane!


----------



## tangowithme

I would have loved the name Cambridge for the little boy. Getting away from the musty and stuffy, but a dignified name nevertheless. I suppose the new parents don't have a lot of choice, given tradition etc.


----------



## littlerock

I was hoping for James Alexander.


----------



## chowlover2

No Cute said:


> Folks always beg for drama, eh?
> 
> She undoubtedly carried her son, and she will have another if she wants another child. IME, HG only stops those who will die from it next time (and not always those) or those who are okay with stopping.
> 
> As for a recurrence of HG, the statistical odds for the Duchess are high based on HER Foundation data.  Honestly, I only know one Mom who did not have HG in her subsequent pregnancy, and most mothers have a worse case of HG each time.  About 2/3rds recurrence rate cited here http://www.helpher.org/mothers/get-going/faq-trying-again.php#1  I'm wondering if the Duchess is the first in her family to have HG, if so, it's less clear what will happen, but most likely she will battle again and be sicker.



My Mom was one of the lucky ones then! She had HG throughout her whole pregnancy with me, only gained 15 lbs. She had some early morning sickness with my brother 7yrs later, but most of it passed after 3 or 4months.


----------



## kaitydid

I'm a little surprised they went with George as the first name. I wasn't expecting George at all. I was thinking they would go with Alexander. But after hearing the name over and over again, it's definitely growing on me. Now I rather like it.


----------



## curlybee

Aw Little boy  George!
It doesn't flow well I like names that flow and George is boring, but  nothing wrong with boring and  they did not pick any of my boy names so I don't have to worry about it becoming too popular of a name.


----------



## No Cute

mulberryforbes said:


> I have a customers named Happiness and Twinkle



Prince Twinkle, Twinkle Cambridge.  

The initials are unfortunate.


----------



## No Cute

chowlover2 said:


> My Mom was one of the lucky ones then! She had HG throughout her whole pregnancy with me, only gained 15 lbs. She had some early morning sickness with my brother 7yrs later, but most of it passed after 3 or 4months.



Didn't know Mom had HG.  She IS one of the lucky ones.  

(You, my boys, and the future King of England are survivors.)


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't like the name George or Louis but the baby is adorable and I'm sure the name will grow on me (just like I got used to Prince Harry).


----------



## bag-princess

~Fabulousity~ said:


> My co-workers are talking about the name and one said to the other "George is such a grown up name for a little infant" :weird: *aren't we all babies before we become grown ups*?





ITA!!!   good point!

i love the name ALEXANDER.  when my oldest son was born we named him that - along with another name - and when we gave the nurse the BC she said how it sounded like the name of a president and something someone would be proud of one day.  which was nice to see instead of names that kids would be ashamed to answer to like she was used to seeing.


----------



## curlybee

chowlover2 said:


> My Mom was one of the lucky ones then! She had HG throughout her whole pregnancy with me, only gained 15 lbs. She had some early morning sickness with my brother 7yrs later, but most of it passed after 3 or 4months.



I guess my friend was very lucky then. Her last two were boys I wonder if that changed things for her.


----------



## curlybee

Does Louis rhyme with kiss or bee?


----------



## pinkfeet

Nishi621 said:


> Really? George? he's going to be Prince George and down the line King George? Not thrilling me.
> 
> I like Alexander and Louis, but, was kind of hoping for a nod towards some of his grandparents, either on Kate's side or William's side



Wait I am confused I thought when they are crowned they will not be going by their first name like Prince Charles wouldn't be King Charles but something else. 

So the baby would be King ___? Or has that changed ?


----------



## DivineMissM

sarahloveslouis said:


> Oh man I wish more people realized that when naming their babies.
> 
> We are all adults FAR longer than we are cute little babies.
> 
> I heard of one friend of a friend whose name is "Princess" - no joke. She got a job at a law firm but they requested that she go by a different name in order to be taken seriously. Can you imagine the reaction to "Hello, Such and Such Law Firm, this is Princess"



So true.  So many people don't even take that into consideration.  I once met a woman named Muffin.  I'm thinking she had to work extra extra hard to be taken seriously in her field of work, which is dominated by men.



curlybee said:


> Does Louis rhyme with kiss or bee?



I believe it's pronounced like Lewis, not like Louie.  Not 100%.  I haven't been watching the news so I haven't heard anyone say it yet.


----------



## charmesh

Alexenjie said:


> I don't like the name George or Louis but the baby is adorable and I'm sure the name will grow on me (just like I got used to Prince Harry).


But Harry is actually Henry


----------



## LuluBleueNuit

Sassys said:


> LOVE how Will drove his wife and baby home!!!!!  YES!!!



Me tooooooooooo!


----------



## charmesh

curlybee said:


> Does Louis rhyme with kiss or bee?


I think like bee. I think it is the French version the British royal family uses.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the name George. Alexander and Louis are fine middles names. Don't think anyone wants to be King Louis again or King Alexander so I'm guessing he'll go by King George. That sounds good.


----------



## slang

pinkfeet said:


> Wait I am confused I thought when they are crowned they will not be going by their first name like Prince Charles wouldn't be King Charles but something else.
> 
> So the baby would be King ___? Or has that changed ?



They can chose the name they want to rein with. Elizabeth is the Queen's real first name. Charles can rein under Charles or go by another of his names


----------



## CDNinNYC

curlybee said:


> Does Louis rhyme with kiss or bee?



It rhymes with bee.


----------



## NYCBelle

I love this site lol "The Car Seat Crusaders"...even the royals can't escape judgement as first time parents smh 

http://www.stfuparentsblog.com/post/56350172909/royal-baby-madness-part-i-the-car-seat-crusaders

Royal Baby Madness, Part I: The Car Seat Crusaders
I&#8217;ve received a lot (like alot a lot) of Royal Baby submissions, which I have gingerly filed into several categories in-between toasts to the new and important bundle of joy. But first, let&#8217;s skip the pleasantries and talk about what&#8217;s really on the public&#8217;s mind: Car seat straps. 

Yesterday, William and Kate left the hospital and brought baby George home after quickly introducing him to the entire world. You know how it is when you leave the hospital after delivering royalty &#8212; it&#8217;s totes crazeballs and everyone&#8217;s fixated on what the baby looks like and smells like and, most importantly, whether he had delayed cord clamping and a safe transition.


----------



## DivineMissM

charmesh said:


> I think like bee. I think it is the French version the British royal family uses.



Oh!  Good to know!  That makes sense.


----------



## DivineMissM

charmesh said:


> I think like bee. I think it is the French version the British royal family uses.





NYCBelle said:


> I love this site lol "The Car Seat Crusaders"...even the royals can't escape judgement as first time parents smh
> 
> http://www.stfuparentsblog.com/post/56350172909/royal-baby-madness-part-i-the-car-seat-crusaders
> 
> Royal Baby Madness, Part I: The Car Seat Crusaders
> Ive received a lot (like alot a lot) of Royal Baby submissions, which I have gingerly filed into several categories in-between toasts to the new and important bundle of joy. But first, lets skip the pleasantries and talk about whats really on the publics mind: Car seat straps.
> 
> Yesterday, William and Kate left the hospital and brought baby George home after quickly introducing him to the entire world. You know how it is when you leave the hospital after delivering royalty  its totes crazeballs and everyones fixated on what the baby looks like and smells like and, most importantly, whether he had delayed cord clamping and a safe transition.




Normally I'm really big on car seat safety, and proper use.  But in this case I'm fairly confident that baby was extremely safe even if he wasn't in that seat correctly.  They had a huge motorcade and probably weren't going very fast.  Plus, I'm guessing the roads were closed off for them.  The odds of them getting in an accident were pretty slim.


----------



## NYCBelle

DivineMissM said:


> Normally I'm really big on car seat safety, and proper use.  But in this case I'm fairly confident that baby was extremely safe even if he wasn't in that seat correctly.  They had a huge motorcade and probably weren't going very fast.  Plus, I'm guessing the roads were closed off for them.  The odds of them getting in an accident were pretty slim.



Exactly! And I'm sure today he was buckled in properly as they headed off to her parents


----------



## erinrose

One thing has me very confused. If Charles were to ever become King, would Camilla be Queen? Some say yes, some say no. Personally I´m confused by the whole thing.


----------



## arnott

Dislike the name George.  That's my uncle's name.


----------



## ilovemylilo

George seems a bit...eh. I like Alexander Louis, though!


----------



## Eva1991

I'm not a fan of George either. I suppose they chose it because it's a traditional british royal name. I really like the other two names they chose though.


----------



## DaniHutch

Avril said:


> Name: George Alexander!



Love it! My husbands second name is George and my sons second name is Alexander!


----------



## DaniHutch

erinrose said:


> One thing has me very confused. If Charles were to ever become King, would Camilla be Queen? Some say yes, some say no. Personally I´m confused by the whole thing.



Me too!


----------



## arnott

Did anyone else think of Jason Alexander playing George on Seinfeld?!


----------



## CDNinNYC

erinrose said:


> One thing has me very confused. If Charles were to ever become King, would Camilla be Queen? Some say yes, some say no. Personally I´m confused by the whole thing.



I read she will be Princess consort, as an alternative to Queen consort.


----------



## Eva1991

erinrose said:


> One thing has me very confused. If Charles were to ever become King, would Camilla be Queen? Some say yes, some say no. Personally I´m confused by the whole thing.



Interesting question... Will she be a "Queen" or a "Queen consort"? 

According to this article from wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_consort, there's a difference between a "Queen regnant" who is a queen in her own right (like Queen Elizabeth) and  a "Queen consort" who holds the title of a queen because she's the wife of a king.


----------



## AECornell

I would think Camilla and Kate will both be Queen Consort.


----------



## twin-fun

Yes, his name is George Alexander Louis but I'm calling him Boy George.


----------



## YSoLovely

I like George, but I was hoping for Arthur...


----------



## slang

Louis is pronounced LouEE, this is also one of Charles & Williams's middle names. Named after Charles's great uncle Louis Mountbatten who was killed by the IRA in 1979


----------



## cph706

I'm not surprised about George, as the Cambridges seem to be very traditional and George is a very traditional Windsor name. I'm thinking that with the next child they will have more latitude with honoring other family members. Maybe I'll place a bet on the second son being named Philip! I don't think Frances was in the running due to that being the current Pope's name? Also, Alexandra is probably out for a princess of theirs since it's been used now. Any future princess will be Elizabeth, Victoria, Alice or Mary (that's my guess!)


----------



## chowlover2

arnott said:


> Did anyone else think of Jason Alexander playing George on Seinfeld?!



I did! LOL!


----------



## KatsBags

Belle49 said:


> Can you PM the royal boards that you follow?



I'd love to know, as well.

Please PM me... if you don't mind!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Eva1991 said:


> Interesting question... Will she be a "Queen" or a "Queen consort"?
> 
> According to this article from wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Queen_consort, there's a difference between a "Queen regnant" who is a queen in her own right (like Queen Elizabeth) and  a "Queen consort" who holds the title of a queen because she's the wife of a king.


 
I am not entirely sure, but I think she will keep being referred to as the Duchess of Cornwall even after Charles becomes King since she is a divorcee. Plus, he will be the Head of the Church of England so it was probably considered 'unethical' to let her be Queen while they are both on their second marriage, even though Charles first wife is dead.

Also, the Queen is never referred to as Queen Regnant. She is referred to as the Queen and because she is the monarch related to the throne by blood her husband is referred to as the Prince Consort. HOWEVER, the same rule doesn't apply in cases where the male spouse is related to the throne by blood, hence Kate will never be referred to officially is the Queen Consort. She'll just be referred to as the Queen.


----------



## Nat

twin-fun said:


> Yes, his name is George Alexander Louis but I'm calling him Boy George.


Do you really want to hurt me?


----------



## KatsBags

Belle49 said:


> Quite the regal name. Good choice



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE his name!!!!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

Nat said:


> Do you really want to hurt me?




No joke - Karma Chameleon just came on in my office.


----------



## ilvoelv

I love his name! So classy!


----------



## NYCBelle

For those that want to know the Prince's muslin baby blanket with the green birds is by Aden + Anais...I registered for a couple of those swaddling blankets now I'm sure they'll be sold out lol


----------



## Nat

sarahloveslouis said:


> No joke - Karma Chameleon just came on in my office.


It must have been karma :lolots:


----------



## ilvoelv

NYCBelle said:


> For those that want to know the Prince's muslin baby blanket with the green birds is by Aden + Anais...I registered for a couple of those swaddling blankets now I'm sure they'll be sold out lol



they are adorable! as well as reasonably priced. Some stores seem to still have them in stock, but I'm sure they'll be sold out in no time!


----------



## Coco Belle

LOVE the name.

George = QEII's beloved father who came to the throne unexpectedly and battled a terrible stammer + a fear of public speaking to be an amazing King. It's wonderful to see him honoured like this. He deserves it.

Alexander = I assume for Alexandra of Denmark. ETA I've just read that Catherine was pushing for this name; it's probably what they would have called him had they been a "civilian" family

Louis = a middle name of both Wm and Charles, refers to Lord Mountbatten, Philip's uncle, QEII's second cousin and Charles' mentor, who was assassinated by the IRA.

Since this child is the heir to the throne, I think it's appropriate that his names reflect the Windsor relatives. The next baby will likely have a nod either to the Spencer side, or maybe even Catherine's rellies.

ETA it's worth pointing out that George is particularly special since St George is the patron saint of England, AND the patron of Greece (Prince Philip being Greek).


----------



## loveable

arnott said:


> Did anyone else think of Jason Alexander playing George on Seinfeld?!



Yes!! I looked it up after I heard the name and the character's full name was George Louis Costanza. I will always associate Seinfeld with the little Prince now...


----------



## jinete11

Well that was anticlimactic.  By George, it's terrible.  Not sexy at all. Sorry, not a fan of the first name or the initials -GAL. It's almost like "Gaul" which is funny because he represents Britain.  And his name almost has a French lean to it. Say it out loud in a French accent: "George (zhorhzhe) Alexandre Louis."    Meh, long live Prince George, I guess. Ok, time to turn off Sky News and get back to my life!  It was fun on this thread the last few days!


----------



## Radissen

Alexander is probably not after Alexandra of Denmark. Alexandra was a commoner from Hong Kong before she married Prince Joachim of Denmark (the Crown prince's younger brother) and had 2 boys. They later divorced and both have since remarried.


----------



## labelwhore04

The name is meh. It's not like i was expecting anything else but it would've been nice if they did something even SLIGHTLY different. I mean how many King Georges have there been in history? Too many to count. I guess that's what they were going for though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I assume Alexander was sort of a nod to Elizabeth because Alexandra is one of her names. And maybe Kate just liked it too. I think George is one of the best king names there is.


----------



## Coco Belle

Radissen said:


> Alexander is probably not after Alexandra of Denmark. Alexandra was a commoner from Hong Kong before she married Prince Joachim of Denmark (the Crown prince's younger brother) and had 2 boys. They later divorced and both have since remarried.



I don't think we're talking about the same person lol. I mean the Alexandra who became queen-empress consort of Edward VII, in the very early 1900s. She was definitely not a commoner in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Nat

jinete11 said:


> Well that was anticlimactic.  By George, it's terrible.  Not sexy at all. Sorry, not a fan of the first name or the initials -GAL. It's almost like "Gaul" which is funny because he represents Britain.  And his name almost has a French lean to it. Say it out loud in a French accent: "George (zhorhzhe) Alexandre Louis."    Meh, long live Prince George, I guess. Ok, time to turn off Sky News and get back to my life!  It was fun on this thread the last few days!


It was nice meeting you. Don't let the door hit you on your way out 

Oh wait, before you go: do you know this thread? Seems really suited, I think you will like it 

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kim-kardashian-821525-240.html


----------



## KristyDarling

KatsBags said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE his name!!!!



ITA!! It's a strong, regal name and a respectful nod to history.  Will and Kate have shown that they're down-to-earth, modern people who are doing things very differently than the more rigid generation of royals before them. They should be allowed this one nod to tradition!


----------



## Radissen

Coco Belle said:


> I don't think we're talking about the same person lol. I mean the Alexandra who became queen-empress consort of Edward VII, in the very early 1900s. She was definitely not a commoner in any way, shape or form.



Oh you mean the daughter of King Christian IX. That is completely true.


----------



## Radissen

nat said:


> it was nice meeting you. Don't let the door hit you on your way out :d
> 
> oh wait, before you go: Do you know this thread? Seems really suited, i think you will like it
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kim-kardashian-821525-240.html



&#128521;


----------



## SophiaLee

Nat said:


> It was nice meeting you. Don't let the door hit you on your way out
> 
> Oh wait, before you go: do you know this thread? Seems really suited, I think you will like it
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kim-kardashian-821525-240.html


----------



## gelbergirl

I wonder why no 4th name, only 3.


----------



## jinete11

Nat said:


> It was nice meeting you. *Don't let the door hit you on your way out*
> 
> Oh wait, before you go: do you know this thread? Seems really suited, I think you will like it
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kim-kardashian-821525-240.html



Well, sheesh.  Love and light ....


----------



## NY_Mami

I bet Boy George is happy they named the baby after him...


----------



## NY_Mami

arnott said:


> Did anyone else think of Jason Alexander playing George on Seinfeld?!


 
George Castanza???... Well he is short and bald, but stocky... NOPE...


----------



## Murphy47

twin-fun said:


> Hm, my twins were born in CA but we were told we _have_ to put a name on the birth certificate. Maybe the nurse just didn't know.



You don't HAVE to name the baby before you leave hospital or ever really but most nurses like order and all forms filled out. 
The last nurse I saw when I had my youngest not only insisted on the baby having a name less than 15 mins after I was cleaned up, she SPELLED it wrong and I had to jump through hoops to get it corrected.


----------



## slang

labelwhore04 said:


> The name is meh. It's not like i was expecting anything else but it would've been nice if they did something even SLIGHTLY different. I mean how many King Georges have there been in history? Too many to count. I guess that's what they were going for though.



He may not chose to go by King George, he can pick any of his names when it's his turn


----------



## Coco Belle

gelbergirl said:


> I wonder why no 4th name, only 3.



QEII also has only three names. They don't always use four.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why do they use so many? Where did that come from?


----------



## Coco Belle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why do they use so many? Where did that come from?



Just more opportunities to honour ancestors and alliances (i.e., one child had to have at least one name from each dynasty/royal house involved in the match that led to their birth). It used to be that ten or more names was considered not too abnormal among royals.


----------



## charmesh

Coco Belle said:


> LOVE the name.
> 
> George = QEII's beloved father who came to the throne unexpectedly and battled a terrible stammer + a fear of public speaking to be an amazing King. It's wonderful to see him honoured like this. He deserves it.
> 
> Alexander = I assume for Alexandra of Denmark. ETA I've just read that Catherine was pushing for this name; it's probably what they would have called him had they been a "civilian" family
> 
> Louis = a middle name of both Wm and Charles, refers to Lord Mountbatten, Philip's uncle, QEII's second cousin and Charles' mentor, who was assassinated by the IRA.
> 
> Since this child is the heir to the throne, I think it's appropriate that his names reflect the Windsor relatives. The next baby will likely have a nod either to the Spencer side, or maybe even Catherine's rellies.
> 
> ETA it's worth pointing out that George is particularly special since St George is the patron saint of England, AND the patron of Greece (Prince Philip being Greek).


  And George and Alexander are also names used by the Greek royal family. So it is a nod to Phillip too. Of course the Greek royal family is really more German and related to good old Queen Victoria several times over.
Here's a bit of trivia. One of William's godchildren is the oldest son of the deposed Greek crown-prince.


----------



## gelbergirl

Did I miss a photo of Prince George today?
Was he wearing a little blanket with green animals?
What happened?


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why do they use so many? Where did that come from?



I have 2 first names and 3 middle names. Allezandra is one of them as is Victoria. And my youngest has 2 middle names, both royal names. But that is because they look good on business cards.


----------



## Bond7Girl

By an odd coincidence, my son's name is Alexander Victor and he was born February this year. It'll be exciting for me to see them both grow up! Suddenly, I'm a royal fan


----------



## arnott

loveable said:


> Yes!! I looked it up after I heard the name and the character's full name was *George Louis Costanza*. I will always associate Seinfeld with the little Prince now...


----------



## An4

have you noticed Kate chose a polka-dot dress when she got out of the hospital as homage to Diana? (and Diana also had the post delivery belly)


----------



## SophiaLee

EVERYBODY has a belly 24 hours after delivery.


----------



## An4

SophiaLee said:


> EVERYBODY has a belly 24 hours after delivery.



what I meant was - she didn't try to hide it. I took biology.


----------



## DaniHutch

An4 said:


> have you noticed Kate chose a polka-dot dress when she got out of the hospital as homage to Diana? (and Diana also had the post delivery belly)



Yes, I did noticed it as well. Was thinking the same.


----------



## charmesh

An4 said:


> what I meant was - she didn't try to hide it. I took biology.



It wasn't the trend until about 5 or 10 years ago to even try to hide it.


----------



## An4

charmesh said:


> It wasn't the trend until about 5 or 10 years ago to even try to hide it.



ah, the good old days... when women were allowed to have their natural bodies.


----------



## labelwhore04

An4 said:


> have you noticed Kate chose a polka-dot dress when she got out of the hospital as homage to Diana? (and Diana also had the post delivery belly)



Aww that's so sweet. It makes me so sad for William that Diana isn't alive.


----------



## SophiaLee

An4 said:


> what I meant was - she didn't try to hide it. I took biology.



Well you did ask if she faked her pregnancy. One can never too sure around these parts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

charmesh said:


> But that is because they look good on business cards.



Say what?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Diana was so graceful.


----------



## An4

SophiaLee said:


> Well you did ask if she faked her pregnancy. One can never too sure around these parts.



I asked your guys' opinion on the rumor I read. And even if you had a medical degree, unless you actually examined a woman, your opinion would only be that - an opinion.


----------



## An4

labelwhore04 said:


> Aww that's so sweet. It makes me so sad for William that Diana isn't alive.



I think so, too. Very nice of her. And I think this whole thing is extra emotional to everyone who loved Diana because it's Diana's son who started his own family now, I remember seeing his picture in the newspaper as a little boy whose mother died and I was a child myself, it really shook me.


----------



## charmesh

DC-Cutie said:


> Say what?



When I picked my kids names. I stopped to think what they would look like on a business card or their kids wedding invitations.


----------



## nycmom

An4 said:


> I think so, too. Very nice of her. And I think this whole thing is extra emotional to everyone who loved Diana because it's Diana's son who started his own family now, I remember seeing his picture in the newspaper as a little boy whose mother died and I was a child myself, it really shook me.



...and also because she so badly wanted him to have a "normal" childhood and how happy i think she would be to see him married to such a lovely down to earth girl, holding his own child and driving away, it's especially poignant given that i think she would have loved that scene


----------



## No Cute

An4 said:


> have you noticed Kate chose a polka-dot dress when she got out of the hospital as homage to Diana? (and Diana also had the post delivery belly)



I noticed both in polka dots, too.  Lovely.  Kate's dress is a bespoke.  Is the similarity in color family and dots on purpose?  Or just something both happened to like?


----------



## littlerock

No Cute said:


> I noticed both in polka dots, too.  Lovely.  Kate's dress is a bespoke.  Is the similarity in color family and dots on purpose?  Or just something both happened to like?



I'm pretty sure Kate chose that outfit on purpose, in memory of Diana.


----------



## frenchpearls

gelbergirl said:


> Did I miss a photo of Prince George today?
> Was he wearing a little blanket with green animals?
> What happened?



When the went back inside the hospital and put George in his carseat they took off the white crochet blanket. There are photos of him in the carseat with that anais blanket.


----------



## No Cute

littlerock said:


> I'm pretty sure Kate chose that outfit on purpose, in memory of Diana.



That's what I figured.  Was it confirmed?  An easy assumption, I know, but I am glad she didn't go with the big white bow .

The picture of the first car ride makes me chuckle.  The father white knuckling it at 25 mph and mother in the back seat hovering over every move to be safe.  So typical and normal.  Lovely.


----------



## DivineMissM

Coco Belle said:


> Just more opportunities to honour ancestors and alliances (i.e., one child had to have at least one name from each dynasty/royal house involved in the match that led to their birth). It used to be that ten or more names was considered not too abnormal among royals.



Fascinating! 



charmesh said:


> I have 2 first names and 3 middle names. Allezandra is one of them as is Victoria. And my youngest has 2 middle names, both royal names. But that is because they look good on business cards.



I'm really not trying to be snarky, but I'm sure it'll sound that way...how can you have two first names?  Can't there only be one first?  Or is it like Mary Elizabeth or something? 



nycmom said:


> ...and also because she so badly wanted him to have a "normal" childhood and how happy i think she would be to see him married to such a lovely down to earth girl, holding his own child and driving away, it's especially poignant given that i think she would have loved that scene



I know!  :'(  She would be so pleased.



No Cute said:


> That's what I figured.  Was it confirmed?  An easy assumption, I know, but I am glad she didn't go with the big white bow .
> 
> The picture of the first car ride make me chuckle.  The father white knuckling it at 25 mph and mother in the back seat hovering over every move to be safe.  So typical and normal.  Lovely.



LOL  So true.  We're all the same at our core, no matter what our pedigree is.


----------



## charmesh

DivineMissM said:


> Fascinating!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really not trying to be snarky, but I'm sure it'll sound that way...how can you have two first names?  Can't there only be one first?  Or is it like Mary Elizabeth or something?
> 
> 
> 
> I know!  :'(  She would be so pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL  So true.  We're all the same at our core, no matter what our pedigree is.


I have two very long first names with a hyphen. They're kind of ghetto but not too ghetto that they don't sound professional. Otherwise I would use one of my very proper middle names.


----------



## lv_forever

charmesh said:


> I have 2 first names and 3 middle names. Allezandra is one of them as is Victoria. And my youngest has 2 middle names, both royal names. But that is because they look good on business cards.



How do you fit your names in official forms?  I have a very short first name and no middle name and it gets messed up in a lot of documents.  I am thinking of giving my January baby two middle names but the headache with official forms is making me hesitant.

Anyway, I LOVE the name George.  I'm a sucker for traditional names and think it is adorable when a tiny baby has a very imposing, traditional name.


----------



## DivineMissM

charmesh said:


> I have two very long first names with a hyphen. They're kind of ghetto but not too ghetto that they don't sound professional. Otherwise I would use one of my very proper middle names.



Gotcha!    I'm fascinated by names.  I really believe a name can define a person.


----------



## leeann

I still remember from Diana's funeral, her casket said mother.  Me and William are the same age and I feel like I grew up with him.  I'm so happy for him.


----------



## deltalady

Saw this, don't know how true it is though.


----------



## DivineMissM

leeann said:


> I still remember from Diana's funeral, her casket said mother.  Me and William are the same age and I feel like I grew up with him.  I'm so happy for him.



Me too.  My mom is a huge fan of Diana and they were pregnant at the same time.  It was very sad when she died.


----------



## AECornell

Anybody know what they're going to call the baby on a normal basis? Will they call him George or will they use one of his others names to be to referred as (like Harry is really Henry).


----------



## caitlin1214

I frequent STFU, Parents and the most recent entry involves baby George. More importantly, it involves how improperly William strapped him into his car seat:


http://www.stfuparentsblog.com/post/56350172909/royal-baby-madness-part-i-the-car-seat-crusaders




I get that people might want to make suggestions regarding the car seat but it's all about tone. Immediately jumping to complaining about it and criticizing (and bringing up his dead mother? Really!?!) is not the way to go.

The way they did it is wrong. A little tip: implying they're horrible parents/idiots is not the way to go. 


On this forum, if you do a search for Car seats and Swanky Mama of Three, you'll find either threads started by her or posts answered by her advising how to correctly install a car seat and how to correctly buckle kids into the car seat. 

Swanky had the right approach. 

There's no criticism, there's no calling anybody an idiot (not even Britney, who was the reason behind her car seat thread). It was more, "It's dangerous to have the boys strapped in the way they are. Here's what's wrong and here's how to fix it."


(http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnancy-and-parenting/new-moms-what-not-do-w-car-seats-192557.html)


----------



## elbow

charmesh said:


> I have 2 first names and 3 middle names. Allezandra is one of them as is Victoria. And my youngest has 2 middle names, both royal names. But that is because they look good on business cards.



Not many people have their middle name(s) on their business cards.  If anything, you should think about how the name would sound spoken aloud when they graduate.


----------



## caitlin1214

deltalady said:


> Saw this, don't know how true it is though.



I immediately thought that William named him George after his great-grandfather. But then I remembered that his full name was actually Albert Frederick Arthur George and when he became King, he chose George to emphasize continuity with his father and restore confidence in the monarchy.



(Fun fact: George VI's birthday is December 14. Mine, too!)


----------



## caitlin1214

elbow said:


> Not many people have their middle name(s) on their business cards.  If anything, you should think about how the name would sound spoken aloud when they graduate.



My brother and I both have two middle names. Mine are Corkery Palmer and my brother's are Patrick Fitzgerald. 


(At his college graduation, his was the longest looking name on the program!)



If there's enough room, I try to use both names. If not, I go with one.

Same thing with my brother: on his online employee profile, he only has one middle initial.


My dad jokingly says it's a conspiracy against his side of the family, since we both use the middle names from our mom's side of the family. Nothing against my dad. I'm actually closer to him than I am to my mom. I just go with Corkery for the convenience. 

To humor him, a couple of times, I've said, "That better be true, or my name isn't Caitlin Palmer (last name)!"

And I could switch my middle initial to P, but I'm lazy and I figure it's too much of a hassle.


----------



## nutmeg91

deltalady said:


> Saw this, don't know how true it is though.




Just wiki'ed it. Seems to be true!! Well Diana's brother also has a child named Viscount but not sure if that's a son or not lol.

ETA just realised it's his eldest, so yep it all works out!


----------



## charmesh

elbow said:


> Not many people have their middle name(s) on their business cards.  If anything, you should think about how the name would sound spoken aloud when they graduate.



When my oldest graduated it sounded lovely. His name is very classically Spanish though. I can't stand trendy kids names. Had to cross Violet off my list for my future adopted daughter. And it's one of my favorite flowers. If someone is kind enough to give me a daughter she will be named after a saint and a Dr Who name.


----------



## charmesh

nutmeg91 said:


> Just wiki'ed it. Seems to be true!! Well Diana's brother also has a child named Viscount but not sure if that's a son or not lol.
> 
> ETA just realised it's his eldest, so yep it all works out!



Viscount is his son's courtesy title. Diana's brother is an earl so the courtesy title for an earls son is usually a lesser viscount title.


----------



## caitlin1214

charmesh said:


> When my oldest graduated it sounded lovely. His name is very classically Spanish though. I can't stand trendy kids names. Had to cross Violet off my list for my future adopted daughter. And it's one of my favorite flowers. If someone is kind enough to give me a daughter she will be named after a saint and a Dr Who name.



I've always loved the British Royalty standards: Elizabeth and Victoria, and I'm still considering those, but if I ever have a daughter, the name I'm absolutely sure about is Lila Diana (Middle Name 2, Last Name).


----------



## DivineMissM

charmesh said:


> When my oldest graduated it sounded lovely. His name is very classically Spanish though. I can't stand trendy kids names. Had to cross Violet off my list for my future adopted daughter. And it's one of my favorite flowers. If someone is kind enough to give me a daughter she will be named after a saint and a Dr Who name.



DD's middle name is Violet.  I don't think it's trendy though, it's an old lady name!  Anyway, I chose it because my beloved great grandmother passed away while I was pregnant with her, and grandma's favorite color was purple.  I'm pretty sure she wore purple every day.


----------



## SophiaLee

Violet and Lila are great names.   I love Veronica too.


----------



## Nishi621

FYI, when I was pregnant with our 2nd child, we knew we were not going to have anymore children.

So, my youngest son, now 12, has 1 first name and 3 middle names. We wanted to honor a few of our relatives who were gone and we knew he was our last chance. So, the poor kid has 4 names, you should see his SS card, LOL!!!!!


----------



## elbow

One of my friends is named Kara-Morgan (first name) and we call her K-M.


----------



## Sternchen

SophiaLee said:


> Violet and Lila are great names.   I love Veronica too.



My middle name is Veronika, after my god mother  (it's spelled with a k in Germany)


----------



## namie

I like royal names - old fashioned, decent, dignified. Hollywood celebrity names are fanciful, one of a kind and some are wierd.


----------



## Sternchen

I don't understand the criticism of the name?

I think it's very nice and regal-sounding.


----------



## Avril

Sternchen said:


> I don't understand the criticism of the name?
> 
> I think it's very nice and regal-sounding.



Yeah, I love it too! I much prefer George to James (that was the other bookies favourite).


----------



## gelbergirl

deltalady said:


> Saw this, don't know how true it is though.



_That's kind of interesting_
Thanks.


----------



## sydgirl

arnott said:


> Did anyone else think of Jason Alexander playing George on Seinfeld?!


Lol I did!! Makes me think of the episode where his PE teacher called him George Cant-stand-ya :lolots:


----------



## rocket06

I totally love the video of Kate, William & George walking out of the hospital on day 2. Prince George waved to the cheering crowd too. Truly amazing!


----------



## .pursefiend.

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Diana was so graceful.



she really was


----------



## dangerouscurves

Nat said:


> It was nice meeting you. Don't let the door hit you on your way out
> 
> Oh wait, before you go: do you know this thread? Seems really suited, I think you will like it
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-news-and-gossip/kim-kardashian-821525-240.html


----------



## elbow

They really had to take their branding into consideration. If they had named him Ryder or Cory people would have reacted in disgust. The WSJ suggested that a modern name would put the monarchy in jeopardy.


----------



## leeann

It must be hard that they had to take all of that into consideration when naming their first baby.  Not that its a bad name, but it must be hard not ti be able to choose whatever name they want.  Not that im a fan of crazy baby names


----------



## terebina786

leeann said:


> It must be hard that they had to take all of that into consideration when naming their first baby. Not that its a bad name, but it must be hard not ti be able to choose whatever name they want. Not that im a fan of crazy baby names


 
This. And the fact that basically Kate doesn't get to have any nods towards her family when naming the kid.  But that's what she signed up for.

Congrats to them though!


----------



## ellieroma

It has been reported that Alexander is a favourite name of Kate's. Maybe we are just reading far too much into this and they did just like George as a first name. It's likely that they will like the more traditonal names anyway, given their upbrinings.


----------



## DivineMissM

elbow said:


> One of my friends is named Kara-Morgan (first name) and we call her K-M.



I love double names like that.  I know a couple girls with Mary ____(mom's maiden name).  Mary Austin is my favorite ever.  I had never heard anyone doing that before moving to the South, so I don't know if it's a Southern thing or what.



namie said:


> I like royal names - old fashioned, decent, dignified. Hollywood celebrity names are fanciful, one of a kind and some are wierd.



For sure!



Avril said:


> Yeah, I love it too! I much prefer George to James (that was the other bookies favourite).



+1.  "King James" is just so...cheesy.  



rocket06 said:


> I totally love the video of Kate, William & George walking out of the hospital on day 2. Prince George waved to the cheering crowd too. Truly amazing!



He's a natural!  



elbow said:


> They really had to take their branding into consideration. If they had named him Ryder or Cory people would have reacted in disgust. The WSJ suggested that a modern name would put the monarchy in jeopardy.



Totally.  I would have been shocked if they didn't go with a traditional name.  Although, I thought something a little different would have been nice.  Walter or Harold.  Something like that.  I'm sure they'll have a lot more freedom with the spare.  I mean...their second baby.


----------



## Belle49

He's the future king his name being regal was very important.


----------



## .pursefiend.

DivineMissM said:


> I love double names like that.  I know a couple girls with Mary ____(mom's maiden name).  Mary Austin is my favorite ever.  I had never heard anyone doing that before moving to the South, so I don't know if it's a Southern thing or what.



Reminds me of the show Army Wives and the main character's name was "Claudia Joy". I thought that was pretty


----------



## DivineMissM

To further the Seinfeld connection...Julia LOUIS-Dreyfus.  lol


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

myown said:


> I just wonder why prince andrew is #5 and not princess anne?



Because prior to the new law, men "leapfrog" women for the throne.  So even though Anne was born first, once Andrew was born, he "leapfrogged" over her and took her spot in line to the throne 



LADC_chick said:


> Of all the things, I love that Catherine came out wearing a regular dress and that you could she still had a bump, post partum. That's real life. The Hollywood/celebrity need to have a flat belly 0.2 seconds after birth is just so ridiculous to me.



One of my mothers friends literally "lost" her baby bump a few hours after her baby was born! Literally, aside from her tummy being a little soft, there was almost no evidence she had ever been pregnant. She had been because my Mum personally witnessed the birth (she was there as a support person) But it's far more usual to have a bump for sometime.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

This is infuriating!!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lebury.html?offset=0&max=100#comment-35033263

It's absolutely ridiculous!! They are two people (Kate and William) and they can't take care of a baby by themselves so they had to move in with her parents?? SERIOUSLY?? And apparently because of this we'll also be paying a couple of hundreds of thousands of pounds because of course they need to be protected by the police. Wouldn't it be safer (not that I really care to be honest!) and less expensive to stay at Kensington Palace? Thousands of people become parents every single day and they are able to cope despite having no cleaners, no cooks, no maids, no nannies, no servants to run their errands, no nothing! And they have everything and they left their home to stay with her parents.


----------



## Sternchen

Some people are just damn stupid


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Sternchen said:


> Some people are just damn stupid


 
Kate and Will? No doubt!


----------



## ellieroma

MaryBagaholic said:


> This is infuriating!!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lebury.html?offset=0&max=100#comment-35033263
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous!! They are two people (Kate and William) and they can't take care of a baby by themselves so they had to move in with her parents?? SERIOUSLY?? And apparently because of this we'll also be paying a couple of hundreds of thousands of pounds because of course they need to be protected by the police. Wouldn't it be safer (not that I really care to be honest!) and less expensive to stay at Kensington Palace? Thousands of people become parents every single day and they are able to cope despite having no cleaners, no cooks, no maids, no nannies, no servants to run their errands, no nothing! And they have everything and they left their home to stay with her parents.




Personally, i find this a very harsh comment. She is a new mum who just wants to learn how to look after her child away from constant media attention. If they had stayed at KP the media would follow their every step and they would never get any time to just be new parents. And this is asside from the fact that every new parent needs a bit of help from those who have done it before. I'm sure many people get help from their parents when they have their first child.


----------



## Radissen

MaryBagaholic said:


> Kate and Will? No doubt!



What is wrong with you?


----------



## terebina786

It's annoying but maybe they just want to visit with his maternal grandparents? It's going to be like this for a long while.


----------



## .pursefiend.

what's wrong with her wanting to stay with her mom? shoot I know I would be wanting to


----------



## .pursefiend.

The positive side of me wants to believe that *MaryBagaholic *quoted that paragraph from the article. because it's the exact comment in the comments section..

atleast that's what i'm hoping


----------



## Coco Belle

It's not William and Kate's fault the monarchy exists in the UK. He and his son are heirs and will become the heads of state... and as such, the public purse must contribute to their security.

If the UK doesn't like this, and I say this with respect, the logical thing is to campaign to abolish the monarchy. Not snark at a young mom for wanting to be in her childhood home, with her husband and parents, after her first baby arrives.

The Queen has already vastly limited security spending for her family. Now, only the close heirs receive police detail. A generation ago, it was wayyyyyyy more comprehensive... Beatrice and Eugenie, for example, would have had the same amounts spent on them....


----------



## redney

ellieroma said:


> Personally, i find this a very harsh comment. She is a new mum who just wants to learn how to look after her child away from constant media attention. If they had stayed at KP the media would follow their every step and they would never get any time to just be new parents. And this is asside from the fact that every new parent needs a bit of help from those who have done it before. I'm sure many people get help from their parents when they have their first child.


 
I agree, and find it refreshing the baby's first days will be spent outside of royal accommodations, so in a way, he is a Prince for modern times. Wills and Harry (and Charles and his siblings, of course) were brought up by nannies locked away behind palace gates, which is old school royalty.

It's refreshing to see that a future King of England and his wife (commoner, which is a new thing for the Royals) have decided to and are allowed to bring another new future King of England to a commoners' home.


----------



## Sternchen

MaryBagaholic said:


> Kate and Will? No doubt!



I was actually talking about people who write idiotic comments like that.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Radissen said:


> What is wrong with you?


 
I am not a royalist. Is this bothering you?


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Sternchen said:


> I was actually talking about people who write idiotic comments like that.


 
Oh, then can you please explain with you think so? I am stupid according to you, so I would love to know why you think I am stupid!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

.pursefiend. said:


> The positive side of me wants to believe that *MaryBagaholic *quoted that paragraph from the article. because it's the exact comment in the comments section..
> 
> atleast that's what i'm hoping


 
I didn't really read the whole article or the comments! I was just so annoyed that I didn't need to!!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Coco Belle said:


> It's not William and Kate's fault the monarchy exists in the UK. He and his son are heirs and will become the heads of state... and as such, the public purse must contribute to their security.
> 
> If the UK doesn't like this, and I say this with respect, the logical thing is to campaign to abolish the monarchy. Not snark at a young mom for wanting to be in her childhood home, with her husband and parents, after her first baby arrives.
> 
> The Queen has already vastly limited security spending for her family. Now, only the close heirs receive police detail. A generation ago, it was wayyyyyyy more comprehensive... Beatrice and Eugenie, for example, would have had the same amounts spent on them....


 
My comment was referring mostly to the fact that since they moved out, they had to move an phalanx of police officers with them. This is what infuriates me! That wasn't entirely clear from my comment, and I greatly regret this. Also, I am a firm believer that parents should really try to spend time alone taking care of the baby and getting to know each other without having family members running around.


----------



## .pursefiend.

> Tell me again, WHY  couldn't they have stayed at Kensington Palace? Why did they have to go  and stay with her parents? Millions of women around the world with  newborn babies and sometimes some have two newborn babies to take care  of, are able to cope with the "challenge" of a new baby having  absolutely no help at all. No nannies, no cooks, no cleaners and maids  and they have to go out even after the day they've had their baby to run  errands. She has all the help in the world and she moved out to stay  with her parents when also William is on ''paternity leave''?? They are  two people (Kate and William) and they can't take care of a baby alone??  Really??
> -                                                                              Abi                                     ,                                                                              Birmingham, United Kingdom,                                      25/7/2013 15:36



this is the comment taken from the article.. eerily similar to the comment posted above. I just thought it was odd.

i still doing see what the issue with her wanting to stay with her mother.


----------



## Sternchen

MaryBagaholic said:


> Oh, then can you please explain with you think so? I am stupid according to you, so I would love to know why you think I am stupid!



Are you looking to cause trouble?

I don't see anything wrong with a young mother wanting to be near her OWN mother after having a baby. Being a mother is such a daunting and terrifying task. Are you a mother? If not, then you don't have a clue.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

ellieroma said:


> Personally, i find this a very harsh comment. She is a new mum who just wants to learn how to look after her child away from constant media attention. If they had stayed at KP the media would follow their every step and they would never get any time to just be new parents. And this is asside from the fact that every new parent needs a bit of help from those who have done it before. I'm sure many people get help from their parents when they have their first child.


 
Explain to me, how people would follow their every step if they had stayed at Kensington Palace. They would be in the palace area, not on the street across it. The media have no access! Yes, they would definitely be journalists and photographers around trying to get pictures, but the exact same thing is also happening now they've decided to stay at her parents!


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

I think it's wonderful that Kate and Will's are going to spend time with the Grandparents. it's VERY refreshing because it's so "normal"


----------



## Radissen

MaryBagaholic said:


> I am not a royalist. Is this bothering you?



No problem with people not being royalist. I myself am not a royalist either (I am from Denmark) but that doesn't mean one have to make rude og harsh comments on the Royal families. Yes they live of money from the State and if it really is that big a deal for you why not move to a different country or join politics and work towards replacing the monarchy. *****ing and moaning online is surely not the way to go.

If you dislike William and Kate so much why bother to find articles about Them and post In their thread. This isn't the Kim K thread.


----------



## Bvlgari_Babe

Radissen said:


> If you dislike William and Kate so much why bother to find articles about Them and post In their thread. This isn't the Kim K thread.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't blame Kate for wanting her mother's help with the baby, but I'd 
probably be peeved by all of this if I was British too so I understand where people are coming from. I think it's easy to hate on Will and Kate because they don't appear to put effort into their royal duties or care about them very seriously, and they seem the most extravagant and helpless of the bunch. I think a lot less people are critical of the Queen because she appears to take her job very seriously and doesn't seem as extravagant or helpless. At least this is my observation as an outsider. And I assume most of the critics are those who seek the abolishment or tailoring of the monarchy.


----------



## Belle49

Isn't the area of KP that they are moving into under construction? I thought I heard numerous times that the nursery wasn't ready. I don't blame her for wanting to be with her mom


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Belle49 said:


> Isn't the area of KP that they are moving into under construction? I thought I heard numerous times that the nursery wasn't ready. I don't blame her for wanting to be with her mom



Yes, they've been living in a smaller house on the grounds.


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> this is the comment taken from the article.. eerily similar to the comment posted above. I just thought it was odd.
> 
> i still doing see what the issue with her wanting to stay with her mother.



Me either. My mom has already volunteered to come and stay with me for a week or two once my DH's one week paternity leave is over. I think it's great that her mom will be helping. While Kate gets some rest or sleep her mom can watch the baby. New moms need energy. Some people just want something to complain about.  Also this is her first baby and she probably believes her mom will be more warm and helpful than some cold nurse that works for the royals.


----------



## littlerock

*Ok, let's get back to talking about how cute George is and how great Kate looked 24 hours after delivery! *

Please keep politics and insults out of this thread, tyvm.

(I'm going to clean up a few comments otherwise people will continue on quoting them, just fyi..)


----------



## Louiebabeee

I have been a long time lurker in this thread....it seems like everyone loved them until kate had the baby and now everyone is picking them apart making every claim they are bad parents. Really???


----------



## .pursefiend.

NYCBelle said:


> Me either. My mom has already volunteered to come and stay with me for a week or two once my DH's one week paternity leave is over. I think it's great that her mom will be helping. While Kate gets some rest or sleep her mom can watch the baby. New moms need energy. Some people just want something to complain about.  Also this is her first baby and she probably believes her mom will be more warm and helpful than some cold nurse that works for the royals.


----------



## charmesh

MaryBagaholic said:


> This is infuriating!!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lebury.html?offset=0&max=100#comment-35033263
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous!! They are two people (Kate and William) and they can't take care of a baby by themselves so they had to move in with her parents?? SERIOUSLY?? And apparently because of this we'll also be paying a couple of hundreds of thousands of pounds because of course they need to be protected by the police. Wouldn't it be safer (not that I really care to be honest!) and less expensive to stay at Kensington Palace? Thousands of people become parents every single day and they are able to cope despite having no cleaners, no cooks, no maids, no nannies, no servants to run their errands, no nothing! And they have everything and they left their home to stay with her parents.


What are a couple of hundred thousand pounds when little George is generating $300million for the British economy. Commerative plates aren't cheap.


----------



## NYCBelle

MaryBagaholic said:


> My comment was referring mostly to the fact that since they moved out, they had to move an phalanx of police officers with them. This is what infuriates me! That wasn't entirely clear from my comment, and I greatly regret this. Also, I am a firm believer that parents should really try to spend time alone taking care of the baby and getting to know each other without having family members running around.



That house is huge so I'm sure they'll have time to themselves with the baby. But William is on leave for about two weeks. What is wrong with Kate wanting her mom's help?  Maybe her mom offered to help. I'd rather my mom help than some stuffy royal nurse.  Having a newborn is very exhausting and draining so while Kate catches up on some sleep her mom can watch the baby.  My husband only gets one week paternity leave and my mom has already volunteered to come stay with us for a week or two to help with the baby so I can rest, help do laundry. And I am extremely grateful for that help. I would rather my own mother help me take care of my baby than some stranger I don't know or being all alone.  Also there can be times where a new mom after giving birth can faint or lose her balance and if she's all alone who will help her or the baby if there's an accident?


----------



## Stansy

Sternchen said:


> Are you looking to cause trouble?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with a young mother wanting to be near her OWN mother after having a baby. Being a mother is such a daunting and terrifying task. Are you a mother? If not, then you don't have a clue.



Thank you Sternchen! I would have LOVED my mom around after having my daughter. Unfortunatelly my parents live pretty far away so they only came after two weeks.
I think that every new mother can understand Kate wanting to be with her family and learn from her mother.
Talking about how expensive this might be is just plain ridiculous imho.


----------



## NYCBelle

Louiebabeee said:


> I have been a long time lurker in this thread....it seems like everyone loved them until kate had the baby and now everyone is picking them apart making every claim they are bad parents. Really???



It's always like that with any new parent smh. People always think they know better or what works for them will work for you. It's all bs really


----------



## Coco Belle

NYCBelle said:


> It's always like that with any new parent smh. People always think they know better or what works for them will work for you. It's all bs really



ITA

It'll be worse for this couple since the baby is seen as "public property". So now everyone's an expert.


----------



## NYCBelle

I registered for the Aden + Anais swaddle blankets a few weeks ago but I ended up buying a box in different print just in case they totally sell out for a while. I read in the UK they're already gone now since Prince George was seen swaddled in one.


----------



## NYCBelle

Coco Belle said:


> ITA
> 
> It'll be worse for this couple since the baby is seen as "public property". So now everyone's an expert.



I think Kate and William will do great


----------



## NYCBelle

Sternchen said:


> Are you looking to cause trouble?
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with a young mother wanting to be near her OWN mother after having a baby. Being a mother is such a daunting and terrifying task. Are you a mother? If not, then you don't have a clue.



Preach!


----------



## limom

NYCBelle said:


> That house is huge so I'm sure they'll have time to themselves with the baby. But William is on leave for about two weeks. What is wrong with Kate wanting her mom's help?  Maybe her mom offered to help. I'd rather my mom help than some stuffy royal nurse.  Having a newborn is very exhausting and draining so while Kate catches up on some sleep her mom can watch the baby.  My husband only gets one week paternity leave and my mom has already volunteered to come stay with us for a week or two to help with the baby so I can rest, help do laundry. And I am extremely grateful for that help. I would rather my own mother help me take care of my baby than some stranger I don't know or being all alone.  Also there can be times where a new mom after giving birth can faint or lose her balance and if she's all alone who will help her or the baby if there's an accident?



Not only that but some details are better not share with strangers, imo.


----------



## Sternchen

charmesh said:


> What are a couple of hundred thousand pounds when little George is generating $300million for the British economy. Commerative plates aren't cheap.



Ding ding ding!


----------



## gelbergirl

I don't think we'll see Prince George again until the christianing. So late August, or early September when the Queen is back from holiday.
Unless Kate takes baby out in a pram?


----------



## NYCBelle

gelbergirl said:


> I don't think we'll see Prince George again until the christianing. So late August, or early September when the Queen is back from holiday.
> Unless Kate takes baby out in a pram?



I can def see Kate having George in a baby carrier


----------



## chowlover2

NYCBelle said:


> I can def see Kate having George in a baby carrier



I read somewhere that Kate got a Bugaboo stroller for the baby. I can see both of them using a carrier though!


----------



## September24

I loved when William put George in the car and Kate got in then William got into the drivers seat! I thought the channel I was watching was gonna explode, all the news people were surprised they were so normal! 
And little man just waved to the crowd from under his blanket like a boss! Gosh I love this family, Diana brought William up very well!


----------



## chantal1922

NYCBelle said:


> I think Kate and William will do great



Me too!


----------



## ellieroma

MaryBagaholic said:


> Explain to me, how people would follow their every step if they had stayed at Kensington Palace. They would be in the palace area, not on the street across it. The media have no access! Yes, they would definitely be journalists and photographers around trying to get pictures, but the exact same thing is also happening now they've decided to stay at her parents!




There was so much media around the palace when they were there. Photographers everywhere.  By the looks of it they were pressed right up to the gates. I'm not a mum yet, but i'm sure its a stressful time and she doesn't need any more pressure put on her. Can you imagine not being able to go out with your new baby because you're going to get harassed. In her parents home she has a bit more support from her family and she is a bit more cocooned. I'm sure the press would have left KP at some point, but i think they will go a bit quicker in Buckleberry.


----------



## lovesbmw

September24 said:


> I loved when William put George in the car and Kate got in then William got into the drivers seat! I thought the channel I was watching was gonna explode, all the news people were surprised they were so normal!
> And little man just waved to the crowd from under his blanket like a boss! Gosh I love this family, Diana brought William up very well!


Yes she did, I think they"ll be wonderful parents, more Hands on.


----------



## savvy23

Wow some harsh comments going on here.  When I became a mom, my mothers stayed with me for 1 month so I could Learn from her.  My mom is a great mom and who better to learn from?  I am sure Kate feels the same way about hers.  Unless you are a parent or becoming one your perspective of that first child is : how am I going to do this? 

Kate will be... Great!


----------



## DivineMissM

MaryBagaholic said:


> This is infuriating!!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lebury.html?offset=0&max=100#comment-35033263
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous!! They are two people (Kate and William) and they can't take care of a baby by themselves so they had to move in with her parents?? SERIOUSLY?? And apparently because of this we'll also be paying a couple of hundreds of thousands of pounds because of course they need to be protected by the police. Wouldn't it be safer (not that I really care to be honest!) and less expensive to stay at Kensington Palace? Thousands of people become parents every single day and they are able to cope despite having no cleaners, no cooks, no maids, no nannies, no servants to run their errands, no nothing! And they have everything and they left their home to stay with her parents.



Wow.  Harsh.  I had my mom come stay with us after my youngest was born.  It was wonderful not to have to worry about cooking, cleaning, walking the oldest to the bus stop, etc.  Plus she would hold the baby while I showered and took a nap.  All I had to do was nurse the baby.  I wish every new mom could experience that!  No need to try to do it all yourself if you don't have to.


----------



## Sternchen

It was so wonderful having my mother near me after I gave birth to my children.

I worked as a nanny years ago so I was used to dealing with young children, but it's something else when it's your own.

I remember just feeling so much better knowing I could go to my mom if I had any questions.

"Mom, am I cleaning him right?" "Mom, was this supposed to fall off?" (the cord, LOL) "Mom, she won't stop crying and I don't know what else to do..."

Gosh..


----------



## DivineMissM

sternchen said:


> it was so wonderful having my mother near me after i gave birth to my children.
> 
> I worked as a nanny years ago so i was used to dealing with young children, but it's something else when it's your own.
> 
> I remember just feeling so much better knowing i could go to my mom if i had any questions.
> 
> "mom, am i cleaning him right?" *"mom, was this supposed to fall off?" *(the cord, lol) "mom, she won't stop crying and i don't know what else to do..."
> 
> gosh..




lol!


----------



## cph706

You are all very lucky. My mom was not helpful at all, actually more work, so I asked her to leave. Sad but true.


----------



## Nishi621

MaryBagaholic said:


> This is infuriating!!
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lebury.html?offset=0&max=100#comment-35033263
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous!! They are two people (Kate and William) and they can't take care of a baby by themselves so they had to move in with her parents?? SERIOUSLY?? And apparently because of this we'll also be paying a couple of hundreds of thousands of pounds because of course they need to be protected by the police. Wouldn't it be safer (not that I really care to be honest!) and less expensive to stay at Kensington Palace? Thousands of people become parents every single day and they are able to cope despite having no cleaners, no cooks, no maids, no nannies, no servants to run their errands, no nothing! And they have everything and they left their home to stay with her parents.




Umm, isn't it very common for new first time parents to have a relative, especially the wife's mother or other close female relative, come to stay with the couple and help with the new baby for the first month or so? I don't see what is so odd about her going to her mother's house! Especially since William is only off for two weeks and then back to the Air Force he goes


----------



## Coco Belle

cph706 said:


> You are all very lucky. My mom was not helpful at all, actually more work, so I asked her to leave. Sad but true.



This does happen sadly. My mom was pretty helpful, in some ways she stressed me out but on balance it was a good visit.

IMO, Catherine is more likely to feel supported/taken care of in her own childhood home, where her mum is queen of the castle (so to speak) and already has everything in hand. As opposed to Catherine having her mum come to Kensington Palace, where mum would be constantly asking servants/nannies/Catherine where things are, etc. And Catherine getting stressed out when her mum gets frustrated etc. etc.

I just think it must be so much more comfortable and non-intimidating to be in a home she can relax in, where her mum can just take care of her.


----------



## Nishi621

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't blame Kate for wanting her mother's help with the baby, but I'd
> probably be peeved by all of this if I was British too so I understand where people are coming from. I think it's easy to hate on Will and Kate because they don't appear to put effort into their royal duties or care about them very seriously, and they seem the most extravagant and helpless of the bunch. I think a lot less people are critical of the Queen because she appears to take her job very seriously and doesn't seem as extravagant or helpless. At least this is my observation as an outsider. And I assume most of the critics are those who seek the abolishment or tailoring of the monarchy.



How are Kate and Will extravagant and helpless? They drive their own cars, do their own food shopping and for the longest time lived in a small home away from the palace. From what I hear, Kate buys most if not all of her clothes off the rack at stores that you and I could afford to shop at and William works for the Royal Air Force. What am I missing here?


----------



## Coco Belle

Nishi621 said:


> How are Kate and Will extravagant and helpless? They drive their own cars, do their own food shopping and for the longest time lived in a small home away from the palace. From what I hear, Kate buys most if not all of her clothes off the rack at stores that you and I could afford to shop at and William works for the Royal Air Force. What am I missing here?



I agree with this...

Also William is a patron of several charities. So is Catherine. She isn't as involved with as many charities as Diana was at the same stage of marriage, but that's because Diana basically had an extended nervous breakdown from the pressure she was put under. I don't think people realise how much the royals have changed their approach to "new blood" after Diana. They want Catherine to enjoy being a wife to her husband first, and then a mother to her children, before making her public property with a full schedule of engagements.

People also go on about how Charles didn't love Diana... you know, he wore his wedding ring until Diana died... I think he tried very hard with her, but she was a deeply unhappy woman and the family she married into prepared her very poorly for the awful stress of being newly royal. They don't want Catherine to have anything but the best chance of happiness with William IMO


----------



## DaniHutch

Coco Belle said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> Also William is a patron of several charities. So is Catherine. She isn't as involved with as many charities as Diana was at the same stage of marriage, but that's because Diana basically had an extended nervous breakdown from the pressure she was put under. I don't think people realise how much the royals have changed their approach to "new blood" after Diana. They want Catherine to enjoy being a wife to her husband first, and then a mother to her children, before making her public property with a full schedule of engagements.
> 
> People also go on about how Charles didn't love Diana... you know, he wore his wedding ring until Diana died... I think he tried very hard with her, but she was a deeply unhappy woman and the family she married into prepared her very poorly for the awful stress of being newly royal. They don't want Catherine to have anything but the best chance of happiness with William IMO



I agree! It seams that the royal family learned from their past mistakes! Nice to see that change happened!


----------



## Coco Belle

Out of interest, I looked up which charities Catherine is patron of and the list is quite long. From wikipedia...

In March 2011, William and Catherine set up a gift fund held by The Foundation of Prince William and Prince Harry to allow well-wishers who want to give them a wedding gift to donate money to charities they care about instead. The gift fund supported 26 charities of the couple's choice, incorporating the armed forces, children, the elderly, art, sport and conservation. These causes are close to their hearts and reflect the experiences, passions and values of their lives so far.

In January 2012, the Duchess announced the first charities which she would support. These are:
The Art Room
The National Portrait Gallery, London
East Anglia's Children's Hospice
Action on Addiction
She will also be a local volunteer leader with the Scout Association in north Wales.

In October 2012, the Duchess gave her royal backing to the M-PACT programme (Moving Parents and Children Together), one of the only UK programmes to focus specifically on the impact of drug addiction on families as a whole.

In April 2013, the Duchess added three new patronages:
Place2Be
The Natural History Museum
SportsAid

William is a search-and-rescue helicopter pilot with the Air Force. He has normal responsibilities for this role, has to take leave to go on holiday etc. He is a soldier like other soldiers.

He holds the patronage for Centrepoint, Royal Marsden Hospital, Mountain Rescue England and Wales, the Tusk Trust and 100 Women in Hedge Funds Philanthropic Initiatives. He also volunteers for the Red Cross, plays in charity polo and rugby matches, 

Catherine and William were also the official ambassadors for the London Olympics, they go on tours of other countries with tons of boring but important-to-the-Commonwealth events, etc. etc.

I think that's quite a lot, really.


----------



## DivineMissM

cph706 said:


> You are all very lucky. My mom was not helpful at all, actually more work, so I asked her to leave. Sad but true.



  I really thought my mom would stress me out.  I love her to death, but she's a type A personality, and I'm not.  Sometimes she can be kind of bossy, but she was great.  I was pleasantly surprised!



Nishi621 said:


> Umm, isn't it very common for new first time parents to have a relative, especially the wife's mother or other close female relative, come to stay with the couple and help with the new baby for the first month or so? I don't see what is so odd about her going to her mother's house! Especially since William is only off for two weeks and then back to the Air Force he goes



I think so!  Most people I know do it, if they can.



Coco Belle said:


> This does happen sadly. My mom was pretty helpful, in some ways she stressed me out but on balance it was a good visit.
> 
> *IMO, Catherine is more likely to feel supported/taken care of in her own childhood home, where her mum is queen of the castle (so to speak) and already has everything in hand. As opposed to Catherine having her mum come to Kensington Palace, where mum would be constantly asking servants/nannies/Catherine where things are, etc. And Catherine getting stressed out when her mum gets frustrated etc. etc.*
> 
> I just think it must be so much more comfortable and non-intimidating to be in a home she can relax in, where her mum can just take care of her.



That makes a lot of sense.  I didn't even think of it like that.


----------



## labelwhore04

I love the idea of having your mother stay with you for a while after the birth of a first child. Who knows better than your own mom? I can imagine it would be nice to have the help and support of your mom during such a wonderful but stressful and difficult time. I find it hilarious that some people have such a problem with something that's none of their business.


----------



## chantal1922

labelwhore04 said:


> I love the idea of having your mother stay with you for a while after the birth of a first child. Who knows better than your own mom? I can imagine it would be nice to have the help and support of your mom during such a wonderful but stressful and difficult time. I find it hilarious that some people have such a problem with something that's none of their business.



ITA! If I have kids I would love for my mom to come and help me out! Especially with the first child!


----------



## NYCBelle

Sternchen said:


> It was so wonderful having my mother near me after I gave birth to my children.
> 
> I worked as a nanny years ago so I was used to dealing with young children, but it's something else when it's your own.
> 
> I remember just feeling so much better knowing I could go to my mom if I had any questions.
> 
> "Mom, am I cleaning him right?" "Mom, was this supposed to fall off?" (the cord, LOL) "Mom, she won't stop crying and I don't know what else to do..."
> 
> Gosh..



I agree! What makes me most nervous is thinking about giving the baby a bath. I really need her there to help with that because we'll have no clue. My MIL only had DH and she hasn't really been around any babies since him so that's really no help. But MIL will def be helpful with watching the baby, laundry and cooking if necessary.


----------



## Avril

Nishi621 said:


> How are Kate and Will extravagant and helpless? They drive their own cars, do their own food shopping and for the longest time lived in a small home away from the palace. From what I hear, Kate buys most if not all of her clothes off the rack at stores that you and I could afford to shop at and William works for the Royal Air Force. What am I missing here?





Coco Belle said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> Also William is a patron of several charities. So is Catherine. She isn't as involved with as many charities as Diana was at the same stage of marriage, but that's because Diana basically had an extended nervous breakdown from the pressure she was put under. I don't think people realise how much the royals have changed their approach to "new blood" after Diana. They want Catherine to enjoy being a wife to her husband first, and then a mother to her children, before making her public property with a full schedule of engagements.
> 
> People also go on about how Charles didn't love Diana... you know, he wore his wedding ring until Diana died... I think he tried very hard with her, but she was a deeply unhappy woman and the family she married into prepared her very poorly for the awful stress of being newly royal. They don't want Catherine to have anything but the best chance of happiness with William IMO


----------



## redney

All I wanted to do for the first 4 weeks or so was sleep, I was so freaking exhausted. So if anyone was there to hold the baby, into bed I went. Hope Kate is able to do the same with her mother.


----------



## nycmom

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it's easy to hate on Will and Kate because they don't appear to put effort into their royal duties or care about them very seriously, and they seem the most extravagant and helpless of the bunch.



what makes you think that? i actually have the opposite impression of them...


----------



## Sarni

nycmom said:


> what makes you think that? i actually have the opposite impression of them...



Me too. Total opposite impression.


----------



## Alexenjie

I was really impressed when I heard that before the baby, William and Kate had literally no household help - they would have to do all their own cooking and cleaning which amazed me. If I was wealthy, I would have a cook and a housekeeper.

I disagree that Charles tried to keep Diana happy as a husband. I think he snuck off with Camilla throughout their whole marriage. I don't care if he wore a wedding ring. He was with Camilla all the time. I can't understand why Camilla's husband put up with them for so long (maybe their kids?)


----------



## charmesh

Sarni said:


> Me too. Total opposite impression.


They do it even though it looks like William would rather be doing his job flying.


----------



## Bentley1

I think the fact that Kate chose to stay at her parent's home proves how down to earth she really is.

She could have easily stayed at the palace and hired tons of professionals to care for the baby and not have to lift a finger. Instead she did what a lot of people do, which is have her family help her.  Just because some new mothers don't have this luxury, doesn't mean she should have to alienate herself from her family and lock herself away in the palace.

Not sure what all the hoopla is about surrounding her choice to have her mom's help. (not necessarily on this thread, just in general).


----------



## Encore Hermes

London heatwave and no air conditioning in Nott cot < cooler countryside


----------



## .pursefiend.

chantal1922 said:


> ITA! If I have kids I would love for my mom to come and help me out! Especially with the first child!



Forget coming to stay,. I'm moving her in  "mommieeeeee!! " *holds baby in air*


----------



## jennalovesbags

watching a special on E! News about them. So sweet.


----------



## kaitydid

Nishi621 said:


> How are Kate and Will extravagant and helpless? They drive their own cars, do their own food shopping and for the longest time lived in a small home away from the palace. From what I hear, Kate buys most if not all of her clothes off the rack at stores that you and I could afford to shop at and William works for the Royal Air Force. What am I missing here?





Coco Belle said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> Also William is a patron of several charities. So is Catherine. She isn't as involved with as many charities as Diana was at the same stage of marriage, but that's because Diana basically had an extended nervous breakdown from the pressure she was put under. I don't think people realise how much the royals have changed their approach to "new blood" after Diana. They want Catherine to enjoy being a wife to her husband first, and then a mother to her children, before making her public property with a full schedule of engagements.
> 
> People also go on about how Charles didn't love Diana... you know, he wore his wedding ring until Diana died... I think he tried very hard with her, but she was a deeply unhappy woman and the family she married into prepared her very poorly for the awful stress of being newly royal. They don't want Catherine to have anything but the best chance of happiness with William IMO





Coco Belle said:


> Out of interest, I looked up which charities Catherine is patron of and the list is quite long. From wikipedia...
> 
> In March 2011, William and Catherine set up a gift fund held by The Foundation of Prince William and Prince Harry to allow well-wishers who want to give them a wedding gift to donate money to charities they care about instead. The gift fund supported 26 charities of the couple's choice, incorporating the armed forces, children, the elderly, art, sport and conservation. These causes are close to their hearts and reflect the experiences, passions and values of their lives so far.
> 
> In January 2012, the Duchess announced the first charities which she would support. These are:
> The Art Room
> The National Portrait Gallery, London
> East Anglia's Children's Hospice
> Action on Addiction
> She will also be a local volunteer leader with the Scout Association in north Wales.
> 
> In October 2012, the Duchess gave her royal backing to the M-PACT programme (Moving Parents and Children Together), one of the only UK programmes to focus specifically on the impact of drug addiction on families as a whole.
> 
> In April 2013, the Duchess added three new patronages:
> Place2Be
> The Natural History Museum
> SportsAid
> 
> William is a search-and-rescue helicopter pilot with the Air Force. He has normal responsibilities for this role, has to take leave to go on holiday etc. He is a soldier like other soldiers.
> 
> He holds the patronage for Centrepoint, Royal Marsden Hospital, Mountain Rescue England and Wales, the Tusk Trust and 100 Women in Hedge Funds Philanthropic Initiatives. He also volunteers for the Red Cross, plays in charity polo and rugby matches,
> 
> Catherine and William were also the official ambassadors for the London Olympics, they go on tours of other countries with tons of boring but important-to-the-Commonwealth events, etc. etc.
> 
> I think that's quite a lot, really.



This!


----------



## KarraAnn

I remember about 24 hours after giving birth, looking quite pregnant of course, just as Kate did. I was looking at myself in the mirror exclaiming to my husband about how skinny I was! Haha I'm sure he thought I was crazy! I imagine Kate feeling the same way.


----------



## caitlin1214

Coco Belle said:


> I agree with this...
> 
> People also go on about how Charles didn't love Diana... you know, he wore his wedding ring until Diana died... I think he tried very hard with her, but she was a deeply unhappy woman and the family she married into prepared her very poorly for the awful stress of being newly royal. _They don't want Catherine to have anything but the best chance of happiness with William_ IMO




I think Charles loved Diana, but not romantically. She wasn't the person he would have chosen for himself.  And I doubt that Charles was the person she would have chosen for herself, either.

It was an arranged marriage, and it was pretty much over before the wedding. I think they  both tried to be happy, given the situation, but I can imagine it must've been difficult. 

Charles waited a respectable amount of time after Diana's death to even be seen in public with Camilla, let alone marry her. 

He was the one who overruled palace protocol experts (and the Queen) who argued that as Diana, Princess of Wales, was no longer a member of the Royal Family, the responsibility for her funeral arrangements belonged to her blood relatives, the Spencers. Charles, against advice, flew to Paris along with Diana's sisters to accompany his ex-wife's body home and insisted that she be given a formal royal funeral; a new category of formal funeral was specially created for her. 

Maybe he was just making up for what they both went through, but that the breaking protocol thing was such a lovely gesture on his part. 


I agree about William and Catherine. What makes his marriage different from his parents' marriage is that he and Catherine got married because they genuinely love each other. It wasn't about who was the most suitable match.


----------



## Eva1991

I don't understand where all this criticism about Kate's choice to be with her mother comes from (I'm not talking about this forum but in general). I think she's a really down to earth royal who wants to take care of the baby herself instead of having a bunch of nannies to look after him.  It seems to me that she's going to be a hands on mom. 

And who is better to help her than her own mother who has had 3 kids and whom she trusts 100%. Personally, when and if I have a baby I'll want my mom to be with me at least for the first few weeks.


----------



## MrSchmidtsWife

cph706 said:


> You are all very lucky. My mom was not helpful at all, actually more work, so I asked her to leave. Sad but true.



You're not alone. A few days after my son was born my mother wanted to go shopping!  I'm tired, he's 3 days old, I want to sleep. It was the last thing I wanted to do. Then about 2 weeks later we ended up going to the mountains for the weekend so my mom could see them!  Needless to say she didn't  come out for the birth of my daughter Cate!!

I'm extremely happy for Will and Kate and little Georgie!!


----------



## Caz71

sydgirl said:


> Lol I did!! Makes me think of the episode where his PE teacher called him George Cant-stand-ya :lolots:



Bahaha. George is not an attractive name


----------



## kaitydid

Eva1991 said:


> I don't understand where all this criticism about Kate's choice to be with her mother comes from (I'm not talking about this forum but in general). I think she's a really down to earth royal who wants to take care of the baby herself instead of having a bunch of nannies to look after him.  It seems to me that she's going to be a hands on mom.
> 
> And who is better to help her than her own mother who has had 3 kids and whom she trusts 100%. Personally, when and if I have a baby I'll want my mom to be with me at least for the first few weeks.



+1

I don't get it either. I thought it was pretty normal for a new mother to want the company of her own mother right after the birth of her child. It doesn't matter if Kate is part of the royal family or not. She's still a woman, and she's still a new mom. Her feelings won't change just because she married into royalty. What's wrong with wanting Mom to help her? If she wants her mom's help, let her be with her mom! Kate seems like she's going to be very hands on with her baby, so it's not like she's going on vacation and leaving her newborn to a team of nannies.

I don't have kids and won't for quite awhile due to my age, but I know when the time comes, I certainly want my mom to come help me for the first few weeks.


----------



## frenchpearls

I don't think Catherine and William are extravagant. For the royal family to effectively carry out their role (which is in the Commonwealth today highly symbollic) they need to do tours to counties and countries, be the patrons of charities etc etc. This costs money, and some of it comes from the Duchy of Lancaster (the Queen's estates) and the Duchy of Cornwall (Prince Charles') and then some comes from taxes (I don't know the split though!). It's understandable that the public might feel a bit put out with the cost - but there's definitely a financial benefit to Britain having a Monarchy. Especially since the Royal Wedding and now the birth of Prince George.

Anyway! Bucklebury is surely a nicer place than Central London to spend your first few weeks as parents - especially with Kate's parents there for support.


----------



## NYCBelle

.pursefiend. said:


> Forget coming to stay,. I'm moving her in  "mommieeeeee!! " *holds baby in air*



lmfao! seriously!


----------



## Sternchen

.pursefiend. said:


> forget coming to stay,. I'm moving her in  "mommieeeeee!! " *holds baby in air*



this!


----------



## Stansy

frenchpearls said:


> Anyway! Bucklebury is surely a nicer place than Central London to spend your first few weeks as parents - especially with Kate's parents there for support.



This is something my midwife said before I gave birth: be aware and decide actively what the first impressions on your newborn should be: neon lights in the supermarket or leaves of trees in the park.
Makes sense imo.....


----------



## DivineMissM

Stansy said:


> This is something my midwife said before I gave birth: be aware and decide actively what the first impressions on your newborn should be: neon lights in the supermarket or leaves of trees in the park.
> Makes sense imo.....



So true!  This is just one reason I gave birth at home, and stayed there for about a week.    Our first couple outings were to parks.


----------



## MCF

Such a beautiful family! Kate looks STUNNING after giving birth and I love that you could still see her extended tummy.  It was so hot in the UK last week (I just moved to the UK the week before) and I said to my fiance Kate better give birth soon because I bet it'll break the heat wave and sure enough that night it rained!


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...women-feel-hide-away-Asks-Ashley-Pearson.html

When the Duchess of Cambridge emerged from the Lindo Wing as a new mother carrying her baby, wearing Jenny Packham and looking radiant, she could not have imagined the media maelstrom that would erupt over the fit of her frock. 
Instead, she grinned shyly in a relatively simple, pretty dress in baby-boy blue, ideal for a Duchess many have criticised for being predictable.
We learned a few things about Kate that day, in addition to the fact that William lovingly calls her 'Poppet'.
She may have been lambasted at times for being boring, but this mild-mannered woman is clearly unafraid to make the occasional statement.  
Proud and unashamed to show the remnants of her bump, she looked beautiful, delighted and utterly confident in her own skin.  
And while she still occasionally becomes flustered in front of cameras, the woman certainly seems to know who she is. 
Cut to the unfortunate OK! magazine, which hit newsstands just hours after Kate emerged from the hospital looking lovely, boasting of an exclusive with the Duchess' trainer about how her 'stomach will shrink straight back'.  
The timing of this sparked an almost immediate and furious backlash on Twitter and Facebook,  with readers branding it 'pathetic rot' and 'vile' for the unjust implication that Kate wanted and needed to lose her bump immediately.  

The magazine was subsequently forced to issue a grovelling apology after TV presenter Katy Hill called for a boycott, and helpfully, I believe, tweeted a picture of herself eight weeks after giving birth, looking beautiful but with an obvious post-baby bump. The caption implored women to be more forgiving of their own bodies. It read: 'You Made A Human!'
To Katy and more significantly to Kate I say bravo! If there were more women brave enough to put themselves out there in this way there would be fewer of the rest of us post-baby who feel we need to hide away like outcasts until we look presentable again.  
And as a mother just seven weeks post-baby, I am delighted with this chorus of affirmation all around me declaring that it's OK that I still appear more than slightly pregnant. But let's not kid ourselves: this magazine cover, which is insensitive at best, didn't occur in a vacuum.   

Aggressive insensitivity to women post-baby is the rule rather than the exception. 
Consider for one moment another new mum, one who had a pregnancy nearly as high-profile as Kate, who gave birth nearly seven weeks ago and has not been seen since. 
Unlike the Duchess, Kim Kardashian is widely reported to be hiding out until she loses more of her baby weight and becomes 'acceptable' again.   
Heavily criticised throughout her pregnancy for gaining too much weight - despite daily workouts - she's apparently down 30 pounds (and, according to reports, living off salads on strictly carb-free diet), but wants another 20 gone before she sets foot in front of a photographer's lens.
Why does she feel the need to do this? Because she likes living as a virtual prisoner at home? Or is it because she knows she will be ruthlessly savaged if she emerges looking less than perfect?


----------



## DivineMissM

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...women-feel-hide-away-Asks-Ashley-Pearson.html
> 
> When the Duchess of Cambridge emerged from the Lindo Wing as a new mother carrying her baby, wearing Jenny Packham and looking radiant, she could not have imagined the media maelstrom that would erupt over the fit of her frock.
> Instead, she grinned shyly in a relatively simple, pretty dress in baby-boy blue, ideal for a Duchess many have criticised for being predictable.
> We learned a few things about Kate that day, in addition to the fact that William lovingly calls her 'Poppet'.
> She may have been lambasted at times for being boring, but this mild-mannered woman is clearly unafraid to make the occasional statement.
> Proud and unashamed to show the remnants of her bump, she looked beautiful, delighted and utterly confident in her own skin.
> And while she still occasionally becomes flustered in front of cameras, the woman certainly seems to know who she is.
> Cut to the unfortunate OK! magazine, which hit newsstands just hours after Kate emerged from the hospital looking lovely, boasting of an exclusive with the Duchess' trainer about how her 'stomach will shrink straight back'.
> The timing of this sparked an almost immediate and furious backlash on Twitter and Facebook,  with readers branding it 'pathetic rot' and 'vile' for the unjust implication that Kate wanted and needed to lose her bump immediately.
> 
> The magazine was subsequently forced to issue a grovelling apology after TV presenter Katy Hill called for a boycott, and helpfully, I believe, tweeted a picture of herself eight weeks after giving birth, looking beautiful but with an obvious post-baby bump. The caption implored women to be more forgiving of their own bodies. It read: 'You Made A Human!'
> To Katy and more significantly to Kate I say bravo! If there were more women brave enough to put themselves out there in this way there would be fewer of the rest of us post-baby who feel we need to hide away like outcasts until we look presentable again.
> And as a mother just seven weeks post-baby, I am delighted with this chorus of affirmation all around me declaring that it's OK that I still appear more than slightly pregnant. But let's not kid ourselves: this magazine cover, which is insensitive at best, didn't occur in a vacuum.
> 
> Aggressive insensitivity to women post-baby is the rule rather than the exception.
> Consider for one moment another new mum, one who had a pregnancy nearly as high-profile as Kate, who gave birth nearly seven weeks ago and has not been seen since.
> Unlike the Duchess, Kim Kardashian is widely reported to be hiding out until she loses more of her baby weight and becomes 'acceptable' again.
> Heavily criticised throughout her pregnancy for gaining too much weight - despite daily workouts - she's apparently down 30 pounds (and, according to reports, living off salads on strictly carb-free diet), but wants another 20 gone before she sets foot in front of a photographer's lens.
> Why does she feel the need to do this? Because she likes living as a virtual prisoner at home? Or is it because she knows she will be ruthlessly savaged if she emerges looking less than perfect?



That's beautifully written.  It made me a little teary.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm so happy that these rags are getting flack for making it seem like women should be this absurdly unrealistic ideal of perfection right after having a baby. Hell even a year after having a baby, your body is still adjusting. I hope it really does change what people expect women to look like right after a baby.


----------



## Belle49

Okay did get serious backlash, don't mess with the Princess ha ha


----------



## NYCBelle

Another great article about Kate's post baby bump

http://www.shape.com/blogs/celebrit...s/why-we-love-kate-middleton’s-post-baby-bump

We&#8217;re used to seeing new celebrity moms standing tanned and svelte in their bikinis with a baby tucked under one arm like a Prada purse and under a headline proclaiming, "How I Lost My Baby Weight! 50 Pounds in One Month!" So when Kate Middleton, the Duchess of Cambridge and new mom to Prince George Alexander Louis, appeared in her blue polka-dot dress with her hands tucked neatly under her quite-visible postpartum tummy the day after giving birth&#8212;and looking absolutely beautiful&#8212;suddenly everyone was talking more about Kate and her belly than the new heir to the British throne.

The fact is, having a baby changes every woman. A lot. Not that we'd know it from what we see on TV and in magazines as an endless parade of supermodel moms make it look easy to be birthing a baby one week and walking a catwalk or red carpet the next.

I distinctly remember standing in line at the pharmacy just days after my fifth baby was born and looking at a picture of Heidi Klum strutting her stuff in the Victoria's Secret show even though her baby was only a few weeks older than mine. She was in sexy lingerie; I was still wearing my husband's flannel pajama pants and Pac-Man t-shirt. Like I had every day for a week. I wanted to cry.

But at least I didn't have to worry about anyone snapping my picture. Victoria Beckham reportedly went into hiding during the last month or so of her fourth pregnancy and refused to emerge until she was back in her pencil skirts so that there would be no chances for the paparazzi to snap unflattering pictures. The other new celeb mom of the summer, Kim Kardashian, hasn't been seen outside even briefly since the birth of her little one a month ago. And who can blame her after the way the media eviscerated her for her weight gain during her pregnancy?

Which is what makes Middleton so brave. According to Leslie Goldman, body image expert and author of The Locker Room Diaries, Middleton has reset the bar for postpartum women at a normal, healthy level. After women give birth, their stomachs typically take weeks, if not months, to deflate as the uterus contracts, skin snaps back, water weight drains, and pregnancy pounds are shed. And yet, Goldman adds, "This is the first celebrity-type new mom I can remember seeing with her post-baby bump so evident and just out there for the whole world to see." And if it's okay for a Duchess to sport a bump, then it's certainly okay for the rest of us!

So new moms, take heart from Middleton&#8217;s example and don't pressure yourself to look like you haven't just had a baby. Experts say that the uterus will naturally shrink back down to it's normal "walnut" size within six to eight weeks, no extra work necessary&#8212;which is why many doctors advise women to wait until after that point to resume regular exercise routines. However, Amanda Tress, author of the blog Fit Pregnancy and Parenting and a personal trainer who specializes in post-baby bods, adds that every woman and situation is unique. "Consult with your doctor to establish a realistic time frame to start exercising again after pregnancy."

No matter when you start, she advises beginning with light activities like walking. "Consider what you usually do. Then cut that in half," she says. Pay careful attention to how you feel the next day before adding more exercise, and monitor your lochia (the bloody discharge that can last for several weeks after birth). If your flow gets heavier, then you are doing too much.

And above all, be gentle with yourself! It took you nine months to put on the weight, and you get at least that long to take it back off. Plus, now you have much more important things to worry about&#8212;like how to change the diaper fast enough so you don't get peed on. Goldman adds, "I feel like Kate's stomach was the furthest thing from her mind. She had a beautiful, healthy baby&#8212;that's what she deserves to be focusing on."


----------



## No Cute

Writing about her swollen belly?  Isn't there other stuff going on in the world?  She's beautiful, happy with her husband and new son, and okay...multiple bump articles.  

She's lovely.  End stop.


----------



## No Cute

caitlin1214 said:


> I think Charles loved Diana, but not romantically. She wasn't the person he would have chosen for himself.  And I doubt that Charles was the person she would have chosen for herself, either.
> 
> It was an arranged marriage, and it was pretty much over before the wedding. I think they  both tried to be happy, given the situation, but I can imagine it must've been difficult.
> 
> Charles waited a respectable amount of time after Diana's death to even be seen in public with Camilla, let alone marry her.
> 
> *He was the one who overruled palace protocol experts *(and the Queen) who argued that as Diana, Princess of Wales, was no longer a member of the Royal Family, the responsibility for her funeral arrangements belonged to her blood relatives, the Spencers. Charles, against advice, flew to Paris along with Diana's sisters to accompany his ex-wife's body home and insisted that she be given a formal royal funeral; a new category of formal funeral was specially created for her.
> 
> Maybe he was just making up for what they both went through, but that the breaking protocol thing was such a lovely gesture on his part.
> 
> 
> I agree about William and Catherine. What makes his marriage different from his parents' marriage is that he and Catherine got married because they genuinely love each other. It wasn't about who was the most suitable match.



The right move for his children, without question. My opinion of him increased tremendously with that, and I have also noticed that the articles refer to his grandson, not "our" grandson, which is another small nod of respect to his x wife. ""Both my wife and I are overjoyed at the arrival of my first grandchild," says Charles..."  

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ife-and-i-are-overjoyed-2013227#ixzz2aDVPhx2z 




Eva1991 said:


> I don't understand where all this criticism about Kate's choice to be with her mother comes from (I'm not talking about this forum but in general). I think she's a really down to earth royal who wants to take care of the baby herself instead of having a bunch of nannies to look after him.  It seems to me that she's going to be a hands on mom.
> 
> And who is better to help her than her own mother who has had 3 kids and whom she trusts 100%. Personally, when and if I have a baby I'll want my mom to be with me at least for the first few weeks.



I'm glad she's going to be with her Mom.  It's a big transition for any woman, and for one in the public eye? Ugh.


----------



## Avril

I thought I heard William call Kate "poppet" but I wasn't sure, how adorable! 

I think OK! magazine is disgusting and I won't be buying another magazine of theirs again. That cover of the new issue is an absolute disgrace.

I also don't understand all the complaining about Kate going to her parents house. Who are people to dictate what she does? Would they rather her be locked up in a tower?! It's just so bizarre. I think it's lovely that they are going back to her parents house - back in her childhood home, surrounded by her family rather than staff at the palace. William has to go back to work in 2 weeks - would people rather she stay alone with her newborn then? Why should she if that is not what she wants? She's as much entitled to go to her parents house as any other human being. It really bugs me how people seem to get personally offended with how she is choosing to spend the first few months of motherhood. Kate and William knows what is best for their little family, nobody else does.


----------



## leeann

The first month with my son felt like one long day!  I eas up every 2hours to bf.  if my mom wasn't there with me, I don't know what I would have done.


----------



## frenchpearls

I don't think the Middleton's live in Catherine's childhood home anymore. I'm sure google has the answers but I think they upsized to a larger home in the village with more privacy. I remember reading something about it after the Royal Wedding.


----------



## labelwhore04

Will little George call Camilla "Grandma?"


----------



## No Cute

labelwhore04 said:


> Will little George call Camilla "Grandma?"



Ouch.  Let's guess/hope Prince Charles will continue to be sensitive to this issue (as he was in the quote I posted above), and there will be a pseudo grandma name. Some people aren't nice in divorce situations, but with Diana's death and things surrounding his sons, he's seemed to put the boys first (funeral, etc.)  Maybe Prince William has experessed a preference?  We shall see.  But from the outside, Charles and Camilla have always appeared to respect Diana's role as the Mom, and the only Mom, and Camilla as an adult added to the family who loves the kids but does't try to replace Mom.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hell no.


----------



## Avril

frenchpearls said:


> I don't think the Middleton's live in Catherine's childhood home anymore. I'm sure google has the answers but I think they upsized to a larger home in the village with more privacy. I remember reading something about it after the Royal Wedding.



Yes, the Middletons bought a new home recently. By "childhood home", I didn't mean her childhood house but rather the place where she grew up, ie Bucklebury.


----------



## oonik

labelwhore04 said:


> Will little George call Camilla "Grandma?"


Sorry but I'm not sure what's wrong with that. After all she did marry Charles. My kids call my mom, hubby's mom & step mom all as Grandma.


----------



## Coco Belle

William and Harry are fond of Camilla. I'm sure they will work out between themselves which name would make them all the most comfortable. Nothing wrong with calling her Granny/Grandma if that's what they want to do.


----------



## charmesh

Coco Belle said:


> William and Harry are fond of Camilla. I'm sure they will work out between themselves which name would make them all the most comfortable. Nothing wrong with calling her Granny/Grandma if that's what they want to do.



George may call her grandma just because that is what he will hear his little step-cousins
call her


----------



## slang

I wonder what Camilla's grand kids call Charles? Obviously their grand father (Camilla's ex) is still alive but lots of kids call both the "biological" and "step" person the same name ie. Grandma / Grandpa


----------



## No Cute

Coco Belle said:


> William and Harry are fond of Camilla. I'm sure they will work out between themselves which name would make them all the most comfortable. Nothing wrong with calling her Granny/Grandma if that's what they want to do.



Exactly. And Charles has always been sensitive about this. Like you say, Coco, they will decide, and the key is what the boys are comfortable with, which Charles and Camilla have always seemed to focus on.

My boys call my stepwife's mother Grandma Beth.  Mil was super pissed about it at first, but I think she's adjusted.  I was like, "meh."  My brother's step dd never called my mother anything, lol...poor girl just didn't know what to do, so Mom always encouraged she use Carla and not worry about it, but niece was always uncomfortable with that since Mom was an elder.


----------



## labelwhore04

oonik said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure what's wrong with that. After all she did marry Charles. My kids call my mom, hubby's mom & step mom all as Grandma.



I dont think theres anything wrong with it either. I was just wondering. Kourtney K's son Mason calls Bruce grandpa. I assume its less confusing for the child when they're young.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

labelwhore04 said:


> Will little George call Camilla "Grandma?"



Who knows? Whatever works for them. I have 2 step-grandparents and have called them by both 'grandparent' names like nana and poppa, but also by their first names (in my family, my mom and her siblings call their step parents by their first names so I was exposed to it all the time). I know that with Diana being gone it's a more sensitive topic for some, but I think they'll do what's right for them


----------



## PJ86

oonik said:


> Sorry but I'm not sure what's wrong with that. After all she did marry Charles. My kids call my mom, hubby's mom & step mom all as Grandma.



I agree.  To George, that will be his grandmother.  

Of course, those of us who watched the disintegration of the marriage will snarl about it, but like I said George will just see her a Granny, Granpa's wife.


----------



## Belle49

Maybe there is a certain name they will call her that's not granny but at the end of the day that's what she would be to him.


----------



## charmesh

Belle49 said:


> Maybe there is a certain name they will call her that's not granny but at the end of the day that's what she would be to him.


I'm going to get flamed, but Camilla has had some influence on the men that William and Harry have become. She's been there through their teenage and adult years.


----------



## Belle49

charmesh said:


> I'm going to get flamed, but Camilla has had some influence on the men that William and Harry have become. She's been there through their teenage and adult years.



Completely agree. She will never replace their mother but she's been there for them probably in ways we aren't even sure of. Who knows how those boys feel about her behind closed doors.


----------



## No Cute

charmesh said:


> I'm going to get flamed, but Camilla has had some influence on the men that William and Harry have become. She's been there through their teenage and adult years.




Why would you get flamed?  That can't be anything but true, especially with their mother's death.  But I would guess a lot of how they process their feelings for her could be connected with whether she is respectful of their late mother, which she and Charles always seem to be in public.  Personally, I'd never be "fond" of anyone who spoke ill of my mother, and they are "fond" of and/or love Camilla.


----------



## Belle49

No Cute said:


> Why would you get flamed?  That can't be anything but true, especially with their mother's death.  But I would guess a lot of how they process their feelings for her could be connected with whether she is respectful of their late mother, which she and Charles always seem to be in public.  Personally, I'd never be "fond" of anyone who spoke ill of my mother, and they are "fond" of and/or love Camilla.



This


----------



## caitlin1214

No Cute said:


> Why would you get flamed?  That can't be anything but true, especially with their mother's death.  But I would guess a lot of how they process their feelings for her could be connected with whether she is respectful of their late mother, which she and Charles always seem to be in public.  Personally, I'd never be "fond" of anyone who spoke ill of my mother, and they are "fond" of and/or love Camilla.



I agree. 


I don't see Camilla as a villain in any of this, either.


In terms of what George will call Camilla, it's whatever everyone is comfortable with.


----------



## DivineMissM

dmbfiredancer said:


> Who knows? Whatever works for them. I have 2 step-grandparents and have called them by both 'grandparent' names like nana and poppa, but also by their first names (in my family, my mom and her siblings call their step parents by their first names so I was exposed to it all the time). I know that with Diana being gone it's a more sensitive topic for some, but I think they'll do what's right for them



Totally.  My dad's dad died when I was a baby.  My gramma remarried years later, but we always called him Grampa.  As kids, we never thought twice about it.  I have no clue if any of the adults felt negatively about it.  



PJ86 said:


> I agree.  To George, that will be his grandmother.
> 
> Of course, those of us who watched the disintegration of the marriage will snarl about it, but like I said George will just see her a Granny, Granpa's wife.





Belle49 said:


> Maybe there is a certain name they will call her that's not granny but at the end of the day that's what she would be to him.



Very true.



Belle49 said:


> Completely agree. She will never replace their mother but she's been there for them probably in ways we aren't even sure of. Who knows how those boys feel about her behind closed doors.





No Cute said:


> Why would you get flamed?  That can't be anything but true, especially with their mother's death.  But I would guess a lot of how they process their feelings for her could be connected with whether she is respectful of their late mother, which she and Charles always seem to be in public.  Personally, I'd never be "fond" of anyone who spoke ill of my mother, and they are "fond" of and/or love Camilla.



I always got the impression that they were on good terms with her.  She was in their lives for a while before Diana died, so they had plenty of time to bond.


----------



## bluediamond35

IMO William and Harry have a warm relationship with Camilla and her family.  They have attended/participated family gatherings.   I believe Camilla's granddaughter was a flower girl at Catherine and William's wedding.

Read an article awhile ago that William calls Catherine's father Michael Francis "Dad" .  Wouldn't Prince Charles be slightly hurt that William calls someone else dad also?  I think William calling both Charles and Michael dad is a sign of respect and loving relationship.  

Same should apply with Prince George and Camilla. He should call Camilla whatever he and all sides of family is comfortable with.


----------



## No Cute

caitlin1214 said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I don't see *Camilla as a villain *in any of this, either.
> 
> 
> In terms of what George will call Camilla, it's whatever everyone is comfortable with.



Not a villain, but not an innocent in some issues in their family.  Harry and William seem to have processed that and have a relationship with her.  What her grandkids call her could come into play, and Prince George could decide on her name.  My Mom and mil had names picked, and my oldest started calling him different names when he was 1, toddler pronunciations of the names they picked.  The toddler picks are what stuck, and those names are WAY better than what the grandmothers picked themselves.


----------



## Belle49

No Cute said:


> Not a villain, but not an innocent in some issues in their family.  Harry and William seem to have processed that and have a relationship with her.  What her grandkids call her could come into play, and Prince George could decide on her name.



Yup


----------



## Belle49

*Kate Middleton Had An 11-Hour Birth With NO Painkillers!*

                     7/29/2013 3:58 PM ET | Filed under: Baby Blabber &#8226;  Anglophilia &#8226;  Royals Royce &#8226;  Kate Middleton &#8226;  Prince William &#8226;  Royal Baby News
                                                                                                                                                i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/kate-middleton-11-hour-labor-natural-birth__oPt.jpg
 Talk about a real trooper!
*Kate Middleton* must have nerves of steel because when it was finally time to deliver baby *Prince George*, she was drug free!
 That&#8217;s right! The entire 11-hour labor was painkiller-less, and at the end she delivered the baby naturally just like she wanted.
 It seems like all of those calming yoga sessions helped too because word is that Kate was as calm as could be.
 There were four midwives there to make sure the Duchess was a-okay, and doctor* Marcus Setchell* was also in the hospital with her.
 We guessed that everything went smoothly because no sooner had we heard about Prince George then we got to meet him!
 This is just so impressive! It&#8217;s always great when mothers get to give birth the way they want to, because that certainly isn't always the case.
 [_Image via WENN_.]


----------



## babypie

*Kate Middleton Is Breastfeeding Prince George  New Details
*
Kate Middleton was under a lot of pressure to breastfeed  before she even gave birth! Now that she has had a few days at home with her little boy Prince George, she is already fast becoming an old pro!

Reports from royal insiders say that Kate has started breastfeeding  and that hungry little Prince George is developing well.

It would be fair to say that Prince George has a healthy appetite. He is a very hungry little boy, a senior royal source tells the Mirrors Sunday People.

The source also explains that Kate has gotten the hang of breastfeeding and will continue feeding this way:

"I gather there were some difficulties at first  there often can be, as new mums can get a little tense. But after some help from the midwife, they both caught on very quickly. As far as I can tell, Kate finds it very relaxing and George is just like any other little baby. He cant get enough. And they all certainly know when hes hungry  his screams are very difficult to ignore. But dont expect Kate to be photographed breast-feeding. She does not want to become a pin-up for the breast-feeding lobby. She feels that it is a matter of personal choice, and that new mums should do whatever feels right for them and their baby."

The source also reveals that Kate is hoping to be completely reliant on breastfeeding for the babys early months, ditching the bottle in favor of the more traditional route.

Kates decision to breastfeed is definitely a personal one, but Kate has decided to make it her lifestyle. After being spotted in a highly popular Seraphine maternity dress  that already has a one-month waiting list, if youre looking to buy!  has ordered a couple of breastfeeding styles, reports Cecile Renaud, owner of Seraphine.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2013/07/29/kate-middleton-breastfeeding-plans/


----------



## No Cute

Glad to hear all went so well for her and that the family is adjusting smoothly, based on reports.  Hope she gets some sleep, too.


----------



## Swanky

I would hope Charles wouldn't have his feelings hurt if Will calls his FIL "dad".
I call my in laws "mom" and "dad" at their suggestion when we married.  I love them and call them that comfortably, my dad isn't upset.  I thought it was relatively common?


----------



## chowlover2

I think it's lovely that he and Kate and the new baby are staying with her parents. It's about as close to a normal life as they will get.


----------



## caitlin1214

I love this (I know this isn't the Prince Charles thread, but I'm including it here, because this was just after Charles became a grandfather:



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Its-fun-grandfather-says-Prince-Charles.html


Looking at old videos when his boys were young, he seemed so stiff, whereas Diana was more warm to the children. 


You'd expect William, Harry and Catherine to be like that when meeting children, but to see Charles like that is such a dear thing.


----------



## No Cute

^^^That is nice.  Grandfather-hood agrees with him.  I really get the sense he is more who he wants to be than who he is supposed to be in the last few years.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

chowlover2 said:


> I think it's lovely that he and Kate and the new baby are staying with her parents. It's about as close to a normal life as they will get.


 

This is really nice she's a new mom so she needs her mom


----------



## Gimmethebag

No Cute said:


> ^^^That is nice.  Grandfather-hood agrees with him.  I really get the sense he is more who he wants to be than who he is supposed to be in the last few years.


I do too. I think Camilla and her family have had a good influence on him... Maybe that's why the boys like her? She's humanized Charles?


----------



## charmesh

~Fabulousity~ said:


> This is really nice she's a new mom so she needs her mom


And probably once the uproar dies down, she can put George in his carriage and take him out in the village. The townsfolk seem to very discreet.


----------



## DivineMissM

Belle49 said:


> *Kate Middleton Had An 11-Hour Birth With NO Painkillers!*
> 
> 7/29/2013 3:58 PM ET | Filed under: Baby Blabber   Anglophilia   Royals Royce   Kate Middleton   Prince William   Royal Baby News
> i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/kate-middleton-11-hour-labor-natural-birth__oPt.jpg
> Talk about a real trooper!
> *Kate Middleton* must have nerves of steel because when it was finally time to deliver baby *Prince George*, she was drug free!
> Thats right! The entire 11-hour labor was painkiller-less, and at the end she delivered the baby naturally just like she wanted.
> It seems like all of those calming yoga sessions helped too because word is that Kate was as calm as could be.
> There were four midwives there to make sure the Duchess was a-okay, and doctor* Marcus Setchell* was also in the hospital with her.
> We guessed that everything went smoothly because no sooner had we heard about Prince George then we got to meet him!
> This is just so impressive! Its always great when mothers get to give birth the way they want to, because that certainly isn't always the case.
> [_Image via WENN_.]





babypie said:


> *Kate Middleton Is Breastfeeding Prince George  New Details
> *
> Kate Middleton was under a lot of pressure to breastfeed  before she even gave birth! Now that she has had a few days at home with her little boy Prince George, she is already fast becoming an old pro!
> 
> Reports from royal insiders say that Kate has started breastfeeding  and that hungry little Prince George is developing well.
> 
> It would be fair to say that Prince George has a healthy appetite. He is a very hungry little boy, a senior royal source tells the Mirrors Sunday People.
> 
> The source also explains that Kate has gotten the hang of breastfeeding and will continue feeding this way:
> 
> "I gather there were some difficulties at first  there often can be, as new mums can get a little tense. But after some help from the midwife, they both caught on very quickly. As far as I can tell, Kate finds it very relaxing and George is just like any other little baby. He cant get enough. And they all certainly know when hes hungry  his screams are very difficult to ignore. But dont expect Kate to be photographed breast-feeding. She does not want to become a pin-up for the breast-feeding lobby. She feels that it is a matter of personal choice, and that new mums should do whatever feels right for them and their baby."
> 
> The source also reveals that Kate is hoping to be completely reliant on breastfeeding for the babys early months, ditching the bottle in favor of the more traditional route.
> 
> Kates decision to breastfeed is definitely a personal one, but Kate has decided to make it her lifestyle. After being spotted in a highly popular Seraphine maternity dress  that already has a one-month waiting list, if youre looking to buy!  has ordered a couple of breastfeeding styles, reports Cecile Renaud, owner of Seraphine.
> 
> http://hollywoodlife.com/2013/07/29/kate-middleton-breastfeeding-plans/



This makes me so happy for her (and the baby!).  




Gimmethebag said:


> I do too. I think Camilla and her family have had a good influence on him... Maybe that's why the boys like her? She's humanized Charles?



Perhaps!    As much as I want to hate her, she must not be all that bad.


----------



## tangowithme

Best of wishes to Baby George and his parents. Let them enjoy this time together.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I would hope Charles wouldn't have his feelings hurt if Will calls his FIL "dad".
> I call my in laws "mom" and "dad" at their suggestion when we married.  I love them and call them that comfortably, my dad isn't upset.  *I thought it was relatively common?*



I'd love if someone from the UK could comment on the custom there.  because I think the calling your in-laws "mom and dad" thing is very american.  I know that in my latin american culture and in several european ones I'm familiar with, it would be the most bizarre thing in the world to do.


----------



## Swanky

My in laws are Italian. . .  interesting.


----------



## babypie

I think many cultures have a phrase for their MIL and FIL, not necessarily "mum" and "dad"...my husband is hispanic and thought it was the strangest thing when my Greek mother wanted him to call her "mum".  After thirteen years he doesn't have a word to refer to her, it's kind of like "hi....you"


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do you think the info about the birth and breastfeeding is trustworthy?  I just wonder about the 'sources', this isn't Kim K trying to create an image, you know?


----------



## Swanky

I don't believe "sources" in any gossip type thread.  Grains of salt. . .


----------



## labelwhore04

mundodabolsa said:


> I'd love if someone from the UK could comment on the custom there.  because I think the calling your in-laws "mom and dad" thing is very american.  I know that in my latin american culture and in several european ones I'm familiar with, it would be the most bizarre thing in the world to do.



I honestly didn't know people did that. My dad still calls my mom's dad "Mr. (insert last name)". My sister and i always laugh when we hear him call our grandpa that. It just seems so formal.


----------



## kaitydid

mundodabolsa said:


> I'd love if someone from the UK could comment on the custom there.  because I think the calling your in-laws "mom and dad" thing is very american.  I know that in my latin american culture and in several european ones I'm familiar with, it would be the most bizarre thing in the world to do.



Well, I'm American, and my parents don't call their in-laws "mom and dad," only their first names. I probably won't call my in-laws "mom and dad" when I get married, and I don't know anyone who does. I think it depends on the person and his or her culture.

I don't trust the sources either. The information may be true for all we know, but I would need to hear it from sources other than Perez Hilton and Hollywood Life.


----------



## elbow

I'm American but my culture is Mexican and my Mom told me when I got married that I only had one mother. Lol. I finally, after 8 years of being married started calling my inlaws by their first name. I'd always call them Mr. and Mrs. Last Name. After I had their grand kid I decided I wasn't doing that anymore.


----------



## NicolesCloset

elbow said:


> I'm American but my culture is Mexican and my Mom told me when I got married that I only had one mother. Lol. I finally, after 8 years of being married started calling my inlaws by their first name. I'd always call them Mr. and Mrs. Last Name. After I had their grand kid I decided I wasn't doing that anymore.



Yes! Same scenario for me.


----------



## qudz104

I call my inlaws what my dh calls them, as its a different variation of mom/dad that i call my own parents. Most people in my culture (indian/pakistani) call their inlaws either a variation of mon/dad or aunty/uncle, lol.


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My in laws are Italian. . .  interesting.



I'm in Italy and it's quite the norm here. 

Both my DH and I don't do it though. My DH is very attached to his parents and would not call  another person mom or dad. I, on the other hand, think that my parents are enough already LOL and don't feel the need to call my in laws that way. 

My SIL calls my inlaws mom and dad. Her husband (DH's brother) doesn't call her parents that way (same reason as my DH).


----------



## KatharinaV

Interesting discussion.

I'm in Denmark (Scandinavia) and my BF is from Spain. Neither of us would don the mom/dad thing if we get married. I don't know anybody who'd do it here in Denmark. We call the IL by first name, but in general we're not as formal with the name thing in Scandinavia.

Back on topic - I love the name of the little new prince. Very traditional. One of our princes is called Felix, which for me is a cat's name :greengrin:


----------



## ByeKitty

mundodabolsa said:


> I'd love if someone from the UK could comment on the custom there.  because I think the calling your in-laws "mom and dad" thing is very american.  I know that in my latin american culture and in several european ones I'm familiar with, it would be the most bizarre thing in the world to do.



I'm from the Netherlands and I call my in-laws by their first names. My Indonesian SIL calls the mother "mama" (mom), and the father by his first name... I think it's a way of showing respect for mothers..?


----------



## Nathalya

Where I'm from we call our mil 'aunt -name-' and fil just by their first name.


----------



## Sternchen

My mom (german) called my dad's (american) parents "mom and dad".

I did call my MIL "mom", too. Now we don't speak..


----------



## No Cute

I don't feel comfortable with mom/dad.  I call my inlaws what the kids call them, which would be unique grandparent nicknames.


----------



## babypie

*Kate Middleton's Post-Baby Maternity Dress Attracts Month-Long Waiting List
*
Kate Middleton's maternity style statements are still causing an internet storm, despite the fact she's only been seen twice since giving birth to Prince George last week.

Following the news that Jenny Packham's website crashed under demand for the Duchess of Cambridge's bespoke blue polka dot creation - and the fact that Prince George's first baby shawl also sold out online - the dress that the royal wore in transit from Kensington Palace has now attracted a waiting list. 

When Kate, Prince William and baby Prince George set off for the Middleton family home in Bucklebury last week, the royals were photographed through the windows of their 4x4. As the glowing Duchess waved happily to passers-by and well-wishers, she revealed a sneak peek of her second post-baby outfit, a blue floral wrap dress from British maternity brand, Seraphine. Cue hysteria.

The website describes the dress like this: 'This chic short sleeved maternity dress is the ultimate in effortless style and will ensure that you are perfectly polished for the on the go style in minutes. The lavender floral print follows on from this season's penchant for bold designs in a purple palette making it trouble free to work the aesthetic. 

'Deep V-neckline enhances your new cleavage and provides easy breastfeeding access post birth. The self-tie design creates delicate gathers that drape effortlessly over your bump.'

While the dress is available in two other colours, both of those have also sold out - and there's now a month-long waiting list for the style.

A statement on the site reads: 'Please note that due to high demand for this style, there is a 4 week waiting time for delivery. Place your order and stock will be dispatched the week commencing the 26th of August.'

Kate Middleton has been a fan of the brand throughout her pregnancy. She was previously spotted wearing Seraphines polka dot Renata Dress and the white Colette Maxi Skirt. She ordered over a dozen designs from the brand's two West London boutiques  one of which is conveniently located on Kensington Church Street, near Kate's new home of Kensington Palace.

Seraphine founder Cecile Reinaud said: 'Since Kate was first spotted in one of our dresses months ago, our company sales have seen an increase of 40 percent.'

Cecile, who has personally delivered items to Kate at the Palace, adds: 'We are the maternity brand she has worn the most - which is great!'

http://www.marieclaire.co.uk/news/f...th-long-waiting-list.html#bSIuDpOX6JvDXYYg.99


----------



## AECornell

So any updates? How's our little family doing? I want to see more of that cute little man, but I'm assuming we won't see anything until the Christening.


----------



## Sternchen

I don't believe there have been any official updates.

Not sure if we'll even really get wind of the Christening, since they said it will only be a small circle of people invited. We may see pics afterwards, though.


----------



## Nat

*Call me Grandpa! Prince Charles reveals how he wants Prince George to address him - as Camilla says she'll be GaGa* 


Charles revealed the preferred address to well-wishers in Sandringham
Joked that he may need to go on a babysitting course
Comes after Camilla admitted family hasn't decided what George will call her
She revealed her grandchildren's nickname for her is GaGa
She spoke glowingly of her 'brood' of grandchildren

Prince Charles has revealed he will insist on being called 'Grandpa' by Prince George.
The Prince of Wales announced his preference to an elderly well-wisher at the Sandringham Flower Show.
Charles, who was accompanied by his wife Camilla, told Keith Dixon, 70, from Oundle, Northants he wanted to be known as 'grandpa' and not 'granddad'. 

He then told another member of the crowd he plans to be hands-on with his first grandson. But he added he may take some babysitting lessons first as it was so long since he helped with his own children. Freda Aspinall, 73, of Chatteris, Cambs., said: 'He told me I think Im going to have to go on a babysitting course as its a while since I have done this sort of thing.
'I then said to Camilla: What does the baby look like?
'She said that he looks absolutely gorgeous - that he doesnt really look like anyone else at the moment but that hes a really beautiful baby.'

During the visit Prince Charles hinted at his excitement at Georges arrival by telling 10-year-old Rebecca Haime from Brundall, Norfolk, he hopes she has nice grandparents.

The couple were given a large numbers of gifts for Prince George including a hand-made shawl and an array of teddy bears and flowers.
Charles was pictured face to face with Zephyr, a huge bald eagle which will become the mascot of the Army Air Corps.

When asked what she would like to be called by baby George the Duchess of Cornwall said the family 'havent decided' for certain.
But she revealed to the Daily Mail that GaGa is what her own grandchildren call her. I dont know if its because they think I am, she joked, but it is still very sweet.


























Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Prince-George-address-him.html#ixzz2ajkDYIG3


----------



## tangowithme

Sternchen said:


> My mom (german) called my dad's (american) parents "mom and dad".
> 
> I did call my MIL "mom", too. Now we don't speak..



Same here. I called the in-laws M'am and Daddy (detested MIL and adored FIL), but my parents Mama and Papa. You and I with our Franconian dialect - it was more Babba than Papa.


----------



## tangowithme

Charles and Camilla look at peace with one another, with much understanding. 

They'll be good grandparents to George.


----------



## babypie

*Kate Middleton's Favorite Label Collaborates With Banana Republic*

Before Kate Middleton, Issa was a little-known label in a world dominated by the likes of Donna Karan, Lanvin and even Jason Wu. That changed when Prince William and the would-be Duchess of Cambridge announced their engagement. Kate wore a silk blue wrap dress from Issa and immediately ignited a fashion frenzy. According to British Vogue, the Issa dress sold out within hours after the engagement was announced. Since then Kate has been spotted wearing different Issa dresses on several occasions, which has been instrumental in raising the profile of the brand globally.

For those who missed out on that particular blue dress, Banana Republic has recreated the look as part of its collaboration with Issa. The Banana Republic and Issa London collection will hit stores and online on August 8, a most opportune time given all the news and focus on the duchess and her baby, Prince George.

The original version of the royal engagement dress and other designs from Issa usually retail north of $500. The Banana Republic collaboration will have dresses in the $130 price range. Other than the re-issue of the blue dress, the Banana Republic and Issa London collection features other wrap dresses in bright colors like turquoise and teal as well as animal prints like zebra and leopard. There are short dresses with loose sleeves and plunging necklines. There will also be accessories like chunky necklaces, bracelets and small leather items.

The actress Naomi Watts has been spotted wearing one of the dresses from the collection ahead of the store release. In paparazzi photographs she is seen wearing a wrap dress with red and white prints. A stylish summer look that will easily transition into early fall.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/bluecar...rite-label-collaborates-with-banana-republic/


----------



## caitlin1214

Just a few days old and Prince George is already getting a Canadian blankie, mukluks and a crocodile.

Gifts are rolling in for the newborn, who is third in line to the throne. The federal government announced on Thursday it will send Canadian childrens books and a handmade muskox wool blanket to the first-born son of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and make a $100,000 charitable donation in his honor.


http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...oks-blanket-to-prince-george/article13419799/


(The description of the blanket sounds beautiful: cream-colored qiviut, or muskox wool, with a white border. The Arms of Canada and the Princes date of birth will be embroidered in the corner.)


----------



## Sternchen

tangowithme said:


> Same here. I called the in-laws M'am and Daddy (detested MIL and adored FIL), but my parents Mama and Papa. You and I with our Franconian dialect - it was more Babba than Papa.



This is kind of embarassing, but when I first came back to Germany I couldn't speak or write very well. I slowly learned and wrote things the way I heard them.

Auto became Audo, Patin became Badin  Thankfully I knew "Babba" was Papa


----------



## NYCBelle

http://www.popsugar.com/Prince-George-Birth-Certificate-31079965

Prince George's Birth Certificate

I love Occupation: Princess of United Kingdom
Residence: Kensington Palace


----------



## PurseNut911

Love the birth certificate info!


----------



## tangowithme

Sternchen said:


> This is kind of embarassing, but when I first came back to Germany I couldn't speak or write very well. I slowly learned and wrote things the way I heard them.
> 
> Auto became Audo, Patin became Badin  Thankfully I knew "Babba" was Papa



Oh God, yes! Franconians do not know a "t" or a "k". If someone learned German - High German - in school and was plopped down in Franconia by accident, he'd be lost. Even after twenty years in the United States, my Franconian dialect has stuck to me like wet chewing gum to a shoe sole.  

What to make of Weggla or Semmeli (they both mean bread rolls, for our American friends) - when he learned in school to ask for Brötchen at the bakery? This would automatically put the stamp of a Saupreuß on the poor soul. A Saupreuß is someone from north of the Main river, going by dialect alone. It's all very complicated, old animosities, considering how small this country is.


----------



## charmesh

NYCBelle said:


> http://www.popsugar.com/Prince-George-Birth-Certificate-31079965
> 
> Prince George's Birth Certificate
> 
> I love Occupation: Princess of United Kingdom
> Residence: Kensington Palace


Hey, Brit's is the a real certificate? Because one would think that William would list his job as helicopter pilot. That's the job he seems to like of the two he has. It's like prince was chosen for him and rescue pilot he chose for himself.


----------



## NYCBelle

charmesh said:


> Hey, Brit's is the a real certificate? Because one would think that William would list his job as helicopter pilot. That's the job he seems to like of the two he has. It's like prince was chosen for him and rescue pilot he chose for himself.



Very true. But Clarence House tweeted it so don't know. Maybe it's not an official doc?


----------



## Nat

Certificate: Prince William signed the birth certificate, and put his and Kate's occupations as Prince and Princess of the United Kingdom








Newborn: Prince George Alexander Louis was born on July 22 at St Mary's Hospital in Paddington and today his birth was registered by deputy registrar Alison Cathcart





Residence: Most new parents have to go to the registry office but the registrar came to Kensington Palace so William could sign the certificate


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-United-Kingdom-occupation.html#ixzz2apJxv4OJ


----------



## Belle49

Omg best birth certificate EVER ha


----------



## charmesh

Nat said:


> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/02/article-2383616-1B1DE0B1000005DC-985_964x1000.jpg
> Certificate: Prince William signed the birth certificate, and put his and Kate's occupations as Prince and Princess of the United Kingdom
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/02/article-2383616-1AFA6223000005DC-627_470x576.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/02/article-2383616-1B1DE124000005DC-549_470x576.jpg
> Newborn: Prince George Alexander Louis was born on July 22 at St Mary's Hospital in Paddington and today his birth was registered by deputy registrar Alison Cathcart
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/08/02/article-2383616-1AF8EE7F000005DC-443_964x403.jpg
> Residence: Most new parents have to go to the registry office but the registrar came to Kensington Palace so William could sign the certificate
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-United-Kingdom-occupation.html#ixzz2apJxv4OJ


Maybe someone else filled out the form and William just signed. I can't see him listing Prince as his job when he has a real job. Especially since he is proud of being a rescue pilot. He just doesn't seem like the type. But I could be wrong. He could be a closet snob.


----------



## Belle49

charmesh said:


> Maybe someone else filled out the form and William just signed. I can't see him listing Prince as his job when he has a real job. Especially since he is proud of being a rescue pilot. He just doesn't seem like the type. But I could be wrong. He could be a closet snob.



Or maybe that's what is required of him to put?


----------



## YellowLabKiss

That is absolutely the official birth certificate. When Charles and Camilla got married Prince Phillip's occupation was listed as prince, so I think that's just how the BRF rolls. If William objected to any of the information he presumably wouldn't have signed it.

Anyway, it sounds like he won't be flying for much longer.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If guess they'd want Prince and Princess of the UK to solidify that the baby's an heir. Also, Prince is his first and foremost job. He's not going to be a rescue pilot forever. He'll be done in 2016.


----------



## Avril

Belle49 said:


> Omg best birth certificate EVER ha



It so is!


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If guess they'd want Prince and Princess of the UK to solidify that the baby's an heir. Also, Prince is his first and foremost job. He's not going to be a rescue pilot forever. He'll be done in 2016.


That's sad because he seems to enjoy it. I hope they don't turn him into a Prince Andrew. A real job away from being a royal can only do the younger generation good. Andrew's girls are turning out to be party girls always on someone's yacht. They need to be getting advanced degrees or in an office somewhere. Give them a job in one of the royal departments somewhere if nothing else. At least William will be doing appearances all the time when he is forced to retire from flying.


----------



## kaitydid

Belle49 said:


> Omg best birth certificate EVER ha



Oh, most definitely!


----------



## curlybee

charmesh said:


> That's sad because he seems to enjoy it. I hope they don't turn him into a Prince Andrew. A real job away from being a royal can only do the younger generation good. Andrew's girls are turning out to be party girls always on someone's yacht. They need to be getting advanced degrees or in an office somewhere. Give them a job in one of the royal departments somewhere if nothing else. At least William will be doing appearances all the time when he is forced to retire from flying.




How long do you think the "commoner"s would go for it  they can only become so "regular" i think before the whole thing comes apart.


----------



## Chloe302225

charmesh said:


> That's sad because he seems to enjoy it. I hope they don't turn him into a Prince Andrew. A real job away from being a royal can only do the younger generation good. Andrew's girls are turning out to be party girls always on someone's yacht. They need to be getting advanced degrees or in an office somewhere. Give them a job in one of the royal departments somewhere if nothing else. At least William will be doing appearances all the time when he is forced to retire from flying.


 I personally don't think Andrew's girls are party girls. One has a job lined up in the fall in New York and the other has to do some exams so she can be officially accredited in the accounting field. The part about higher education ??? - they both graduated from university with good degrees. Lastly, to me the only reason they don't do more royal work is because the royal family are trying to cutback and even then they still don't have much of an obligation to participate except for the fact that they want to IMO


----------



## Alexenjie

charmesh said:


> That's sad because he seems to enjoy it. I hope they don't turn him into a Prince Andrew. A real job away from being a royal can only do the younger generation good. Andrew's girls are turning out to be party girls always on someone's yacht. They need to be getting advanced degrees or in an office somewhere. Give them a job in one of the royal departments somewhere if nothing else. At least William will be doing appearances all the time when he is forced to retire from flying.


I so agree with the above. Look at how old Prince Charles is and what has he done with his life? I know he is good with gardens and ecology.

I think all royals should have regular jobs like civilians instead of waiting around for their royal positions to open up. William could be 70 before he is crowned King. That's a long time from now.


----------



## Sasha2012

Prince George's birth certificate looks so underwhelming. You'd think it'd be in calligraphy or italics but the writing looks like chicken scratch lol they were better off typing it.


----------



## Bentley1

Who filled out that birth certificate?  I would expect it to look a lot more polished given it belongs to a future King.


----------



## bisousx

charmesh said:


> That's sad because he seems to enjoy it. I hope they don't turn him into a Prince Andrew. A real job away from being a royal can only do the younger generation good. Andrew's girls are turning out to be party girls always on someone's yacht. They need to be getting advanced degrees or in an office somewhere. Give them a job in one of the royal departments somewhere if nothing else. At least William will be doing appearances all the time when he is forced to retire from flying.



I was going to say... JMO I'd be embarrassed to fill out something like that and not have a real job as an occupation lol.


----------



## curlybee

bisousx said:


> I was going to say... JMO I'd be embarrassed to fill out something like that and not have a real job as an occupation lol.




I don't envy them one bit sure the clothes, homes, travel etc would be nice ,but their life comes with so many expectations.  No matter how down to earth you try to be you can never be normal with a normal job.


----------



## Staccato

charmesh said:


> That's sad because he seems to enjoy it. I hope they don't turn him into a Prince Andrew. A real job away from being a royal can only do the younger generation good. Andrew's girls are turning out to be party girls always on someone's yacht. They need to be getting advanced degrees or in an office somewhere. Give them a job in one of the royal departments somewhere if nothing else. At least William will be doing appearances all the time when he is forced to retire from flying.



Maybe I missed out on this... But why will he be forced to retire from his flying job?


----------



## lulu212121

Sasha2012 said:


> Prince George's birth certificate looks so underwhelming. You'd think it'd be in calligraphy or italics but the writing looks like chicken scratch lol they were better off typing it.


 
That's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

what do people call their "in laws" if not MOM and DAD? 
"hi mother in law, how r u doing?"


----------



## ByeKitty

charmesh said:


> Maybe someone else filled out the form and William just signed. I can't see him listing Prince as his job when he has a real job. Especially since he is proud of being a rescue pilot. He just doesn't seem like the type. But I could be wrong. He could be a closet snob.


Maybe it's just protocol, or not to create any confusion on the baby's royal status?


----------



## ByeKitty

i_love_yorkie said:


> what do people call their "in laws" if not MOM and DAD?
> "hi mother in law, how r u doing?"



If my FIL was called "John", I'd call him John.


----------



## Stansy

i_love_yorkie said:


> what do people call their "in laws" if not MOM and DAD?
> "hi mother in law, how r u doing?"



I call them by their first name, I only call my parents Mom and Dad.


----------



## charmesh

ByeKitty said:


> Maybe it's just protocol, or not to create any confusion on the baby's royal status?


That's true. The children of the exiled Greek royal family are born in London too. So I guess they need to classify which royal family they are from. Even though they are cousins.


----------



## KatsBags

Stansy said:


> I call them by their first name, I only call my parents Mom and Dad.



Me, too and my husband call my Mom (Dad has passed away) by her first name.


----------



## kaitydid

i_love_yorkie said:


> what do people call their "in laws" if not MOM and DAD?
> "hi mother in law, how r u doing?"



My parents call their in-laws by their first names.


----------



## Avril

But their official occupation IS prince / princess of the UK. I don't see what all the fuss is about. He is future king, firstly, his job in the sea rescue is secondary...


----------



## Coco Belle

Avril said:


> But their official occupation IS prince / princess of the UK. I don't see what all the fuss is about. He is future king, firstly, his job in the sea rescue is secondary...



It would be a little insulting to the realm for him not to put his position as Prince as his occupation imo.

Though let's face it, he would get flak no matter what he put there. Lol.


----------



## Encore Hermes

What did Prince Charles sign on William's

Prince William popped up at the Coworth Polo Club in Ascot, Berkshire, for a polo match alongside his brother Prince Harry today. The match marks Prince William's first appearance since his wife, Kate Middleton, gave birth to their son, Prince George, two weeks ago on July 22. The excitement surround the royal birth continued yesterday, since Prince George's official birth certificate, which was signed by Prince William, was released. Although he left the baby at home for the afternoon, the new dad couldn't get his little one off his mind, which he revealed to the press at today's event saying, "I was in baby mode out there, thinking about nappies, I wasn't really in the zone." However, he did go on to admit that it was "good to get out of the house."





Harry 

http://www.popsugar.com/Prince-William-Makes-First-Appearance-Since-Royal-Baby-Birth-31085192


----------



## labelwhore04

Harry is 10x hotter than William. I remember the days when he was considered the ugly duckling


----------



## Swanky

Harry is adorable!


----------



## lanasyogamama

He's the Hot Ginge!


----------



## Nat

Harry is my fave! He's even got his own thread! http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...d-about-harry-prince-harry-thread-679793.html


----------



## Avril

Coco Belle said:


> It would be a little insulting to the realm for him not to put his position as Prince as his occupation imo.
> 
> Though let's face it, he would get flak no matter what he put there. Lol.



Exactly! People seem to get offended by him putting his royal title down, I don't understand why. It's not like he has put a made-up title on there. He IS the Prince of the UK


----------



## AECornell

i_love_yorkie said:


> what do people call their "in laws" if not MOM and DAD?
> "hi mother in law, how r u doing?"



Their name...


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Harry is 10x hotter than William. I remember the days when he was considered the ugly duckling



William is resembling Charles more als he's getting older


----------



## DivineMissM

labelwhore04 said:


> Harry is 10x hotter than William. I remember the days when he was considered the ugly duckling



Yes!  I was thinking the exact same thing while looking at that picture.  lol





Avril said:


> Exactly! People seem to get offended by him putting his royal title down, I don't understand why. It's not like he has put a made-up title on there. He IS the Prince of the UK



True!


----------



## DivineMissM

ByeKitty said:


> William is resembling Charles more als he's getting older



He is!  But he has just enough of Diana's good looks to make him much more attractive than his father.


----------



## Belle49

labelwhore04 said:


> Harry is 10x hotter than William. I remember the days when he was considered the ugly duckling




Right! He was always the not so cute brother then they got older and Harry went and got all kinds of finnnnnne. I don't even like gingers but I'd give him a go lol


----------



## Bentley1

Oh man, I can't with Harry.  He's got such a scrunched up old man's face and he always looks burnt/orange. 

I'm team William.


----------



## caitlin1214

I think they're both handsome.


----------



## DivineMissM

caitlin1214 said:


> I think they're both handsome.



Me too.  They're both attractive in their own ways.


----------



## kaitydid

caitlin1214 said:


> I think they're both handsome.



Me too.


----------



## elbow

Bentley1 said:


> Oh man, I can't with Harry.  He's got such a scrunched up old man's face and he always looks burnt/orange.
> 
> I'm team William.



He should really be wearing sunscreen everyday.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Harry is a cutie #heyboo


----------



## Bentley1

It's back to work for Prince William. 

With his paternity leave over, the new father has said goodbye to his 2-week old son, Prince George, and wife Kate, and headed back to North Wales to return to his position as a Royal Air Force search and rescue helicopter pilot. 

Kate, 31, and the newborn are currently at the Middletons' home in Bucklebury, about 55 miles west of London. But mother and son are expected to make the 270-mile trip up to North Wales "at some point" in the coming weeks, a royal source tells PEOPLE.

The trip will enable the trio to spend some time together in the area they love, and show "Georgie" (as grandpa Prince Charles expects him to be nicknamed) the place they spent their first years of married life. 

Keep up with your favorite celebs in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.


Over the next month, William &#8211; who is known as Flight Lieutenant Wales &#8211; will end his tour of duty and the Palace will announce his next role. 

Before he moves on, William will attend the Anglesey show that celebrates rural and farming life on the island. There, on Aug. 14, he will watch gun-dog and falconry displays as well as cattle judging, and he is set to make a short speech. 

Local volunteer community worker Jean Owen says, &#8220;We all want to congratulate the couple. I would love to see them &#8211; and to even catch a glimpse of them with a pram would be breathtaking. It&#8217;s lovely to see him coming back, but I have mixed feelings as it will be sad when they leave us soon.&#8221; 

William and Kate are said by the royal source to be &#8220;thrilled&#8221; with family life, and, for his part William is relishing some of the chores of fatherhood. 

He joked with guests at a polo match Saturday that he had to rush home but not before he had picked up some diapers along the way. 


http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20723121,00.html


----------



## caitlin1214

I loved when the hosts of the charity polo match gave William a mini polo mallet for George!


----------



## chowlover2

caitlin1214 said:


> I loved when the hosts of the charity polo match gave William a mini polo mallet for George!



That is too cute!


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> It's back to work for Prince William.
> 
> With his paternity leave over, the new father has said goodbye to his 2-week old son, Prince George, and wife Kate, and headed back to North Wales to return to his position as a Royal Air Force search and rescue helicopter pilot.
> 
> Kate, 31, and the newborn are currently at the Middletons' home in Bucklebury, about 55 miles west of London. But mother and son are expected to make the 270-mile trip up to North Wales "at some point" in the coming weeks, a royal source tells PEOPLE.
> 
> The trip will enable the trio to spend some time together in the area they love, and show "Georgie" (as grandpa Prince Charles expects him to be nicknamed) the place they spent their first years of married life.
> 
> Keep up with your favorite celebs in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.
> 
> 
> Over the next month, William  who is known as Flight Lieutenant Wales  will end his tour of duty and the Palace will announce his next role.
> 
> Before he moves on, William will attend the Anglesey show that celebrates rural and farming life on the island. There, on Aug. 14, he will watch gun-dog and falconry displays as well as cattle judging, and he is set to make a short speech.
> 
> Local volunteer community worker Jean Owen says, We all want to congratulate the couple. I would love to see them  and to even catch a glimpse of them with a pram would be breathtaking. Its lovely to see him coming back, but I have mixed feelings as it will be sad when they leave us soon.
> 
> William and Kate are said by the royal source to be thrilled with family life, and, for his part William is relishing some of the chores of fatherhood.
> 
> He joked with guests at a polo match Saturday that he had to rush home but not before he had picked up some diapers along the way.
> 
> 
> http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20723121,00.html



I'm sure they're not looking forward to him leaving, but I'm glad she's with her family.  And I'm sure it'll be great to visit him as well.   



caitlin1214 said:


> I loved when the hosts of the charity polo match gave William a mini polo mallet for George!



Adorable!


----------



## kaitydid

caitlin1214 said:


> I loved when the hosts of the charity polo match gave William a mini polo mallet for George!



Aww, that's so cute!


----------



## caitlin1214

I (half-jokingly) thought, "Are they going to teach him to play on a pony?"


... But then I realized that George would start (if he wanted to) the way William started. Because whatever William's doing works for him.


----------



## babypie

Bentley1 said:


> Oh man, I can't with Harry.  He's got such a scrunched up old man's face and he always looks burnt/orange.
> 
> I'm team William.


----------



## babypie

*Kate Middleton And Prince George 'Joining Dad Prince William In Wales Soon'*

Prince George and mum Kate Middleton, the Duchess of Cambridge will soon be making their way to North Wales according to the latest reports to join Prince William at the couple's farm house on Angelsey where the royals have lived for the past three years.

Prince William returned to their home on Angelsey earlier this week following the end of his two week paternity leave from his job as an RAF Search and Rescue pilot following the arrival of baby George on July 22.

According to Today.com, the Prince was likely to return to shift on August 7 having spent the last two weeks with his new arrival at Kate's parents home in Bucklebury, Berkshire. Eager to not split the new family up for too long, Kate will join William "in the next few weeks," royal sources reportedly claimed, with their son.

It's unlikely they'll be there for too long though as William's three and a half year tour of duty will come to an end next month, though it has not yet been confirmed what he'll be doing after that.

The 31-year-old prince can either carry on with his military career and accept another tour of duty somewhere else or leave completely and become a full time royal. An announcement is expected in the coming weeks as to what the couple will be planning to do.

After leaving Wales, where the couple have lived for three years, they're expected to be based predominately in London, where they are currently living in Nottingham Cottage in the grounds of Kensington Palace as they wait for renovations for their new apartments to be completed.

It won't just be Wales that George will get his first taste of this summer, the newborn is also reportedly heading to Scotland for a visit to the royal private residence of Balmoral. The Queen was able to meet her great-grandson before heading for her six week stay in the Highlands and it seems she might get to see him again soon.

http://www.entertainmentwise.com/ne...orge-Joining-Dad-Prince-William-In-Wales-Soon


----------



## babypie

*Kate Middleton Unlikely To Wear Favourite Designer Issa Anymore *

Kate Middleton is known to play favourites when it comes to fashion designers but the Duchess of Cambridge will most likely not wear one British label that she has worn in the past.

Issa, the label responsible for the Duchess' engagement dress (and many, many knock-offs), is launching a collection at Banana Republic on August 8. The description of the collection on Banana Republic's website proudly mentions the Kate Middleton relationship but what it doesn't say is that the new mom to Prince George will probably never buy a single frock from the line.

Why? Well, according to the Middleton experts at WhatKateWore.com, Issa label founder Daniella Helayel left the company, but not before selling a controlling interest in the brand to Camilla al-Fayed. Does the name sound familiar? Camilla's father is none other than Mohamed al-Fayed, who used to own the luxury UK department store Herrod's, and whose son, Dodi al-Fayed, dated Princess Diana and died in the tragic car accident that claimed Kate's mother-in-law's life in 1997.

But that's not why Duchess Kate will most likely snub Issa; After Dodi's death, Mohamed al-Fayed made it known publicly that he believed the accident was part of a conspiracy arranged by the Royal Family.

Says WhatKateWore.com:

"That topic is the subject of a film he financed, 'Unlawful Killing.' In the movie the Queen is referred to as a gangster in a tiara and Prince Philip is called a 'psychopath.'"

Yikes! We're pretty sure Kate Middleton will want to have nothing to do with a label whose owner is part of the Diana death conspiracy theory. In fact, the Duchess hasn't worn an Issa frock since before the sale of the label in 2011, when she sported a pretty purple frock on Canada Day.

So unless Issa exchanges owners again, we most likely won't see Kate in their frocks anytime soon.

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2013/08/07/kate-middleton-issa_n_3718730.html


----------



## babypie

*Kate Middleton considers staying with "baby whisperer" mum Carole for six months
*
New mum Kate Middleton finds her family home an "oasis of calm".

The royal is currently staying at the Middleton property in Berkshire, England, following the birth of her son Prince George.

Her husband Prince William returned to work as an RAF helicopter pilot last week, and Kate is said to be greatly appreciating her mother Carole Middleton's help. In fact, it has been claimed the duchess is considering staying at her family's home for six months.

"William and Kate's living arrangements are up in the air right now," a source told British magazine Grazia. "The Middletons' home is such an oasis of calm for Kate, she is keen to stay as long as they can there, even for up to six months."

The couple's London residence in Kensington Palace is still undergoing renovations, so they won't be able to live there for some time.

It was recently reported the new parents were eager to press ahead with their move to Anmer Hall on Queen Elizabeth II's estate in Norfolk, but that now seems unlikely to happen for a while.

"Kate feels so safe and secure with her family, as does William, and they want George's first six months to be as stable as possible," an insider added.

Carole is proving to be a calming influence around her new grandson, and has apparently mastered the art of putting him down at night.

"Carole really is amazing. They are calling her 'the baby-whisperer' as she is the only one who can get him to sleep!" revealed a source.

William is believed to have one month left of working in Wales, and could then relocate to Suffolk or London.

http://www.independent.ie/woman/roy...perer-mum-carole-for-six-months-29499528.html


----------



## babypie

*Prince George to travel to Australia on first royal tour, says Duke of Cambridge
*
The Duke of Cambridge has disclosed that he and the Duchess of Cambridge intend to take Prince George to Australia next year for his first royal tour.

He told two Australian tourists that he was very hopeful all three of them would travel Down Under, just as he did with his own parents the year after he was born.

As he bade an emotional farewell to the people of Anglesey, where he and the Duchess have had our first home together, he described his three-week-old son as pretty loud but of course very good-looking.

He also spoke for the first time about the couples plans for the future, confirming he will be leaving RAF Valley next month when we have to move elsewhere.

The Duke was visiting the Anglesey Show, a two-day agricultural event close to the rented farmhouse where he and the Duchess have lived for the past three years.

Speaking to Max and Maxine Davies, from Victor Harbour near Adelaide, he said: George is doing really well, thank you. We are all very hopeful of coming to Australia next year.

Mr and Mrs Davies, aged 77 and 75 respectively, said they were thrilled at the news.
We are on holiday here and can't believe we got to talk to him. How wonderful that the family will come to Australia to visit, Mrs Davies said.

The Prince of Wales and Diana, Princess of Wales, broke with tradition in 1983 by taking the baby Prince William with them to Australia on their first royal tour following their marriage.

Although there has been widespread speculation that the Duke and Duchess might follow suit, it is the first time the Duke has admitted plans are underway.

In a speech to the crowd, which he began in Welsh, he said: Thank you, people of Anglesey. It is a great pleasure to be here. I am so proud to have lived on Anglesey, the Mother of Wales. I have even learned a little Welsh!

My Welsh pronunciation is bad but it is slowly getting better, I hope.

Catherine is sorry that she cannot be here today at the County Show, but she and George would have loved to have been here. He's pretty loud but of course very good-looking!

I have to say that I thought search and rescue duties over Snowdonia were physically and mentally demanding, but looking after a three-week-old baby is up there!

I know that I speak for Catherine when I say that I have never in my life known somewhere as beautiful and as welcoming as Anglesey.

The views across the Menai Straits are undoubtedly among the most stunning in the British Isles. I know that both of us will miss it terribly when my search and rescue tour of duty comes to an end next month and we have to move elsewhere.

From the bottom of my heart, thank you for making my wife and me so welcome when we arrived here, as you do thousands of visitors each year.

This island has been our first home together, and it will always be an immensely special place for us both. Catherine and I look forward to returning again and again over the coming years with our family.

A spokesman for the Duke said he had not been having formal lessons in Welsh, but asked Welsh-speaking friends to help him with his speech.

As he toured the show the Duke spoke to Joan Roberts, 70, from Carmel, North Wales, about his new duties as a father.

She said: "He told me that he hopes [George] will sleep through the night soon and I congratulated him. It was quite awesome really. It was really nice to see him because he has been living here for such a long time and it was the first time I have met him. It was really lovely.

Later, the Duke judged a cattle show, where he spoke to Susan Heath, 56, and met her nine-month-old grandson, Andrew.

Mrs Heath, from Chester, said: "I said I hope he enjoys his son as much as I enjoy my grandson. And then he said 'That's the joy of being a grandparent - once you have had enough you can give them back!"'

An announcement on the Dukes future career will be made in the next month, before his tour of duty at RAF Valley finishes in mid-September.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-first-royal-tour-says-Duke-of-Cambridge.html


----------



## soccergirly87

Coco Belle said:


> LOVE the name.
> 
> George = QEII's beloved father who came to the throne unexpectedly and battled a terrible stammer + a fear of public speaking to be an amazing King. It's wonderful to see him honoured like this. He deserves it.
> 
> Alexander = I assume for Alexandra of Denmark. ETA I've just read that Catherine was pushing for this name; it's probably what they would have called him had they been a "civilian" family
> 
> Louis = a middle name of both Wm and Charles, refers to Lord Mountbatten, Philip's uncle, QEII's second cousin and Charles' mentor, who was assassinated by the IRA.
> 
> Since this child is the heir to the throne, I think it's appropriate that his names reflect the Windsor relatives. The next baby will likely have a nod either to the Spencer side, or maybe even Catherine's rellies.
> 
> ETA it's worth pointing out that George is particularly special since St George is the patron saint of England, AND the patron of Greece (Prince Philip being Greek).



Wait, Philip's uncle was Queen Elizabeth's second cousin?  Um . . .


----------



## soccergirly87

Coco Belle said:


> It's not William and Kate's fault the monarchy exists in the UK. He and his son are heirs and will become the heads of state... and as such, the public purse must contribute to their security.
> 
> If the UK doesn't like this, and I say this with respect, the logical thing is to campaign to abolish the monarchy. Not snark at a young mom for wanting to be in her childhood home, with her husband and parents, after her first baby arrives.
> 
> The Queen has already vastly limited security spending for her family. Now, only the close heirs receive police detail. A generation ago, it was wayyyyyyy more comprehensive... Beatrice and Eugenie, for example, would have had the same amounts spent on them....



Considering how many tax dollars go into Secret Service protection here in the U.S., the UK spending is probably a drop in the bucket!


----------



## soccergirly87

savvy23 said:


> Wow some harsh comments going on here.  When I became a mom, my mothers stayed with me for 1 month so I could Learn from her.  My mom is a great mom and who better to learn from?  I am sure Kate feels the same way about hers.  Unless you are a parent or becoming one your perspective of that first child is : how am I going to do this?
> 
> Kate will be... Great!



I agree, even if you are not nursing, recovering from giving birth and dealing with a newborn is EXHAUSTING!!!  My daughter (now 10) was a dream baby, but was still a baby nonetheless, and having family help is great!


----------



## charmesh

soccergirly87 said:


> Wait, Philip's uncle was Queen Elizabeth's second cousin?  Um . . .



Most of the European royal families are related because of queen Victoria. They're pretty much German too.


----------



## ByeKitty

charmesh said:


> Most of the European royal families are related because of queen Victoria. They're pretty much German too.



All royalty is German!! LMAO, "our" king has like 90% German ancestry!


----------



## soccergirly87

tangowithme said:


> Oh God, yes! Franconians do not know a "t" or a "k". If someone learned German - High German - in school and was plopped down in Franconia by accident, he'd be lost. Even after twenty years in the United States, my Franconian dialect has stuck to me like wet chewing gum to a shoe sole.
> 
> What to make of Weggla or Semmeli (they both mean bread rolls, for our American friends) - when he learned in school to ask for Brötchen at the bakery? This would automatically put the stamp of a Saupreuß on the poor soul. A Saupreuß is someone from north of the Main river, going by dialect alone. It's all very complicated, old animosities, considering how small this country is.



LOL, the area of  Alexandria (Fairfax County), Virginia (U.S.) where I went to high school is called Franconia.

On topic, any word on what ***** (President *****) sent to Prince George on behalf of us colonists?


----------



## soccergirly87

i_love_yorkie said:


> what do people call their "in laws" if not MOM and DAD?
> "hi mother in law, how r u doing?"



I called mine by their first names until DD came along; now I generally call them by the same grandparent names that DD calls them.  For example, if DD calls MIL "Granny," then I call MIL Granny too.


----------



## nova_girl

soccergirly87 said:


> LOL, the area of  Alexandria (Fairfax County), Virginia (U.S.) where I went to high school is called Franconia.
> 
> On topic, any word on what ***** (President *****) sent to Prince George on behalf of us colonists?



lol, did you go to Hayfield/Edison/Lee? I went to Mt. Vernon!


----------



## soccergirly87

nova_girl said:


> lol, did you go to Hayfield/Edison/Lee? I went to Mt. Vernon!



Ha, ha, yes, I went to Edison!  DD will be going to Robinson.


----------



## soccergirly87

I hear Prince William and Prince George all of the time here in Virginia - the counties next to mine are Prince William County (VA) and Prince George's County (MD), and there's also a Prince George County, VA.  Must be strange to be from England and visit Virginia, Maryland and/or Delaware, or vice versa, so many similar names!


----------



## nova_girl

soccergirly87 said:


> Ha, ha, yes, I went to Edison!  DD will be going to Robinson.



Lol I knew it had to be one of those. I remember going to Robinson for my sister's basketball games, that school is huge! I hope they give your DD a map


----------



## soccergirly87

nova_girl said:


> Lol I knew it had to be one of those. I remember going to Robinson for my sister's basketball games, that school is huge! I hope they give your DD a map



I know, it's the largest public school in Virginia!  The gym could fit five of Edison's gyms in it!

I searched and saw nothing about what ***** gave to Prince George.


----------



## caitlin1214

babypie said:


> *Prince George to travel to Australia on first royal tour, says Duke of Cambridge
> *
> The Duke of Cambridge has disclosed that he and the Duchess of Cambridge intend to take Prince George to Australia next year for his first royal tour.
> 
> He told two Australian tourists that he was very hopeful all three of them would travel Down Under, just as he did with his own parents the year after he was born.
> 
> As he bade an emotional farewell to the people of Anglesey, where he and the Duchess have had our first home together, he described his three-week-old son as pretty loud but of course very good-looking.
> 
> He also spoke for the first time about the couples plans for the future, confirming he will be leaving RAF Valley next month when we have to move elsewhere.
> 
> The Duke was visiting the Anglesey Show, a two-day agricultural event close to the rented farmhouse where he and the Duchess have lived for the past three years.
> 
> Speaking to Max and Maxine Davies, from Victor Harbour near Adelaide, he said: George is doing really well, thank you. We are all very hopeful of coming to Australia next year.
> 
> Mr and Mrs Davies, aged 77 and 75 respectively, said they were thrilled at the news.
> We are on holiday here and can't believe we got to talk to him. How wonderful that the family will come to Australia to visit, Mrs Davies said.
> 
> The Prince of Wales and Diana, Princess of Wales, broke with tradition in 1983 by taking the baby Prince William with them to Australia on their first royal tour following their marriage.
> 
> Although there has been widespread speculation that the Duke and Duchess might follow suit, it is the first time the Duke has admitted plans are underway.
> 
> In a speech to the crowd, which he began in Welsh, he said: Thank you, people of Anglesey. It is a great pleasure to be here. I am so proud to have lived on Anglesey, the Mother of Wales. I have even learned a little Welsh!
> 
> My Welsh pronunciation is bad but it is slowly getting better, I hope.
> 
> Catherine is sorry that she cannot be here today at the County Show, but she and George would have loved to have been here. He's pretty loud but of course very good-looking!
> 
> I have to say that I thought search and rescue duties over Snowdonia were physically and mentally demanding, but looking after a three-week-old baby is up there!
> 
> I know that I speak for Catherine when I say that I have never in my life known somewhere as beautiful and as welcoming as Anglesey.
> 
> The views across the Menai Straits are undoubtedly among the most stunning in the British Isles. I know that both of us will miss it terribly when my search and rescue tour of duty comes to an end next month and we have to move elsewhere.
> 
> From the bottom of my heart, thank you for making my wife and me so welcome when we arrived here, as you do thousands of visitors each year.
> 
> This island has been our first home together, and it will always be an immensely special place for us both. Catherine and I look forward to returning again and again over the coming years with our family.
> 
> A spokesman for the Duke said he had not been having formal lessons in Welsh, but asked Welsh-speaking friends to help him with his speech.
> 
> As he toured the show the Duke spoke to Joan Roberts, 70, from Carmel, North Wales, about his new duties as a father.
> 
> She said: "He told me that he hopes [George] will sleep through the night soon and I congratulated him. It was quite awesome really. It was really nice to see him because he has been living here for such a long time and it was the first time I have met him. It was really lovely.
> 
> Later, the Duke judged a cattle show, where he spoke to Susan Heath, 56, and met her nine-month-old grandson, Andrew.
> 
> Mrs Heath, from Chester, said: "I said I hope he enjoys his son as much as I enjoy my grandson. And then he said 'That's the joy of being a grandparent - once you have had enough you can give them back!"'
> 
> An announcement on the Dukes future career will be made in the next month, before his tour of duty at RAF Valley finishes in mid-September.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-first-royal-tour-says-Duke-of-Cambridge.html



I wonder if they'll visit the baby crocodile (that's Baby George's namesake)?

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/07/25/australia-prince-george-baby-crocodile_n_3650176.html


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20726042,00.html

*Duchess Catherine Goes Back to Duties in One Month*

Less than two months after the birth of their son Prince George, the Duchess of Cambridge is set to go back to work when she joins Prince William at an official engagement for one of his favorite conservation charities. 

"That is the plan at the moment," says a Palace source, confirming the couple's appearance at the glittering Tusk Trust awards dinner Sept. 12. 

William, who is patron of the charity, has lent his name to one of the awards, for lifetime achievement. 

There is also a possibility that Kate will join William at another engagement on Anglesey before the couple move away from the island in the northwest corner of Wales later in September. 

At an agricultural show Wednesday, William spoke admiringly of how "immensely special" the island had been for the couple's first home. 

Kate and William have been living in a four-bedroom farmhouse at an idyllic spot by the sea. Within a few days, Kate is expected to arrive there with son Georgie. 

Meanwhile, in one of his first interviews since becoming a dad, William has spoken to CNN for a special about his passion for Africa and his dream to save the world's most endangered species. 

"As a new father, the Prince discusses his hope that one day his son can experience the same Africa that he and Prince Harry did as young boys," CNN said in a press release. 

Portions of the documentary Prince William's Passion: New Father, New Hope will air Monday, Aug. 19, while the full version can be seen Sunday, Sept. 15.


----------



## Sharont2305

I saw them yesterday, the family are back here on Anglesey


----------



## Sharont2305

Breaking news on Sky here in the UK that Scotland Yard are assessing new info implying that Diana was murdered.
Oh no, what awful news!


----------



## curlybee

OMG! i know that's been rumored before, but   for Scotland Yard to be looking into the claims it has to be pretty credible right?

If it turns out she was murdered how sad would that be.  It's sad enough she lost her life young to an accident, but for someone to have intentionally ended her life is just horrific.


----------



## ByeKitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Breaking news on Sky here in the UK that Scotland Yard are assessing new info implying that Diana was murdered.
> Oh no, what awful news!



Her death has always been so, so shady. Not surprised!


----------



## Sternchen

Sharont2305 said:


> I saw them yesterday, the family are back here on Anglesey



You did!!! 

So cool


----------



## Eva1991

Sharont2305 said:


> I saw them yesterday, the family are back here on Anglesey



You saw them in person??? OMG!

How's Kate?


----------



## tangowithme

Sharont2305 said:


> I saw them yesterday, the family are back here on Anglesey



Cool! I really have a soft spot for them.


----------



## September24

curlybee said:


> OMG! i know that's been rumored before, but   for Scotland Yard to be looking into the claims it has to be pretty credible right?
> 
> If it turns out she was murdered how sad would that be.  It's sad enough she lost her life young to an accident, but for someone to have intentionally ended her life is just horrific.



I agree! Omg, some things about it sure don't add up. And isn't, that what Dodi Fayeds father has claimed all along? 

Now I feel even more sorry for those boys/men. How sad it must be for William to not have Diana here now


----------



## Avril

Sharont2305 said:


> I saw them yesterday, the family are back here on Anglesey



Details please!!!!


----------



## Sharont2305

Avril said:


> Details please!!!!


 
I saw them coming out of the train station, I was driving so I just saw Kate in the back seat, William was driving.
I live about 6 miles from their home on Anglesey so I am lucky to have seen them numerous times x


----------



## Avril

Sharont2305 said:


> I saw them coming out of the train station, I was driving so I just saw Kate in the back seat, William was driving.
> I live about 6 miles from their home on Anglesey so I am lucky to have seen them numerous times x



Awesome! We were in Anglesey last year and stopped for a bite to eat in that lovely pub, The White Eagle in Rhoscolyn. I'd heard they've eaten there a few times so had to go myself!


----------



## Sternchen

Sharont2305 said:


> I saw them coming out of the train station, I was driving so I just saw Kate in the back seat, William was driving.
> I live about 6 miles from their home on Anglesey so I am lucky to have seen them numerous times x



You lucky duck!


----------



## kaitydid

Sharont2305 said:


> I saw them coming out of the train station, I was driving so I just saw Kate in the back seat, William was driving.
> I live about 6 miles from their home on Anglesey so I am lucky to have seen them numerous times x



I'm so jealous! I would love to be able to see them! It's so neat that you've been able to.


----------



## Sharont2305

kaitydid said:


> I'm so jealous! I would love to be able to see them! It's so neat that you've been able to.


I bumped trollies with her a few weeks back, oops. :shame:


----------



## Sharont2305

Avril said:


> Awesome! We were in Anglesey last year and stopped for a bite to eat in that lovely pub, The White Eagle in Rhoscolyn. I'd heard they've eaten there a few times so had to go myself!



Yep, they seem to have been seen there a few times. Not eaten there myself, I believe its very good x


----------



## charmesh

There is an official photo of George, his parents & Lupo. I can't post it from my phone


----------



## babypie

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/afp/130819/first-official-photos-prince-george-taken-grandpa

The first official photos of Prince William and his wife Catherine's baby son George, which were expected to be released on Tuesday, leaked on Twitter Monday afternoon. In a break with tradition, the photos were taken by Catherine's father Michael Middleton.

The intimate photographs were shot earlier this month in the garden of the Middletons' family home in rural Bucklebury, west of London, and show the newborn prince lying peacefully in his mother's arms.

George, the third in line to the throne, is wrapped in a white blanket and is apparently asleep despite the bright sunshine.

William, 31, stands to the left of his wife in both of the photographs, with an arm around her shoulders, and they are both smiling broadly.

Kate is wearing a long maroon dress and has her hair in waves over her shoulders, while William is in his familiar 'off-duty' clothes -- jeans and a pale blue shirt with the top buttons undone.

In one of the shots, the couple's black cocker spaniel, Lupo, joins them while Tilly, a golden retriever belonging to the Middleton family, can be seen lying behind them.

In his first interview since the birth, William said George was "a rascal" and admitted that the responsibility of being a father had changed him already.

"He's a little bit of a rascal, I'll put it that way," he told CNN in an interview shown Monday.

"He either reminds me of my brother or me when I was younger, I'm not sure, but he's doing very well at the moment.

"He wriggles around quite a lot," he said. "And he doesn't want to go to sleep that much, which is a little bit of a problem."

The fact that Kate's father, and George's grandfather, took the photographs is a radical departure for the royals, who have traditionally relied on professionals for the first official shots of new additions to the family.

Little is known how much experience Michael Middleton -- the British Airways flight dispatcher-turned-businessman -- has behind the lens.

Martin Keene, head of pictures at the Press Association agency which distributed the shots, said they were impressive.

"Any photographer would have been pleased to have taken them," he said, although some observers said both photographs were overexposed and one was slightly out of focus.


----------



## AECornell

http://www.thejournal.ie/prince-george-kate-william-dogs-1044597-Aug2013/




> *Kate and William release first official pictures of Prince George
> 
> *Breaking tradition, the new parents asked Kates father to take the images.
> 
> 
> PRINCE WILLIAM AND wife Kate Middleton have released their first official family portraits.
> Breaking tradition, typical of William and Kate, the pictures of  newborn Prince George were taken by the Duchesss father Michael  Middleton instead of hiring a royal palace approved photographer for a  photoshoot.
> 
> 
> Captured in early August, the images show William and Kate sitting  with their son in the garden of the Middleton family home in Bucklebury,  Berkshire surrounded by Tilly the retriever, the Middletons family  pet, and Lupo, the couples cocker spaniel.
> *Rascal*
> 
> The prince told CNN in an interview shown yesterday, that George is a  bit of a rascal and admitted that fatherhood has changed him already.
> 
> 
> In his first interview since the birth on July 22,  the British prince said he and Catherine were enjoying their new role  as parents, but admitted the new arrival was keeping them on their toes.
> He either reminds me of my brother or me when I was younger, Im not  sure, but hes doing very well at the moment, William said.
> 
> 
> William, 31, who is second in line to the throne, admitted he does  not get up in the night to tend to the baby as much as his wife and said  she was doing a fantastic job.


----------



## AECornell

Ah beat me to it!



babypie said:


> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/afp/130819/first-official-photos-prince-george-taken-grandpa


----------



## babypie

He is a cute little button. Kate looks beautiful.


----------



## berrydiva

Really sweet.


----------



## harmonygarden

Does anyone else love how they included Lupo in the photo?!  LOVE that!!!!!


----------



## September24

I just love this family! Diana would be so proud!


----------



## nad11

Its picture perfect!


----------



## Sasha2012

Beautiful family photos, Kate looks great.


----------



## savvy23

Kate is gorgeous!  Love the fact that her dad Took the photos no matter what others say about the quality.


----------



## Sternchen

What a wonderful family portrait!

They all look absolutely wonderful and it's sooooo sweet they included Lupo


----------



## MarieG

Love them! What a beautiful family!


----------



## kaitydid

I love the pictures! They're such a sweet family! Kate looks so beautiful.


----------



## Nathalya

Love that they included the dog too!


----------



## berrydiva

> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/afp/130819/first-official-photos-prince-george-taken-grandpa
> 
> Little is known how much experience Michael Middleton -- the British Airways flight dispatcher-turned-businessman -- has behind the lens.
> 
> Martin Keene, head of pictures at the Press Association agency which distributed the shots, said they were impressive.
> 
> "Any photographer would have been pleased to have taken them," he said, *although some observers said both photographs were overexposed and one was slightly out of focus.*



People are such haters. It's sweet that his grandfather, not a royal, was involved in such a way where normally they have a staged first photo. That sentimentality isn't enough, his non-professional picture taking skills have to be scrutinized.


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree, I much prefer this to having a famous photographer come in to shoot studio pictures.
These pictures look happy, personal and natural!


----------



## chowlover2

byekitty said:


> i agree, i much prefer this to having a famous photographer come in to shoot studio pictures.
> These pictures look happy, personal and natural!


 +2!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Such a happy family and the baby is a cutie pie. So happy for them!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I love it! Both of the pics and I love that the pics are natural, that they didnt chose to go with formal setting that can create stiffness. 
And Tilly is there too, she is next to kate


----------



## Sternchen

I love the portraits. I know I said that already, but I just love them.

Everyone looks so happy - even Lupo! 

Oh there's Tilly! Now I see her


----------



## Avril

Love the pics.  And I LOVE Lupo! Check out the big grin on his face - that dog is smiling for 
England!


----------



## Eva1991

They are a lovely family. Both William and Kate look very happy! Even the dog does!


----------



## arwen

Love the pictures and love that sweet little family 

I also think the pictures are just right and capture their joy perfectly.


----------



## chowlover2

Diana would be so proud that he is able to enjoy a somewhat normal life for a Royal! They are a beautiful family.


----------



## PurseNut911

Now this is the kind of family portrait that is classy, natural, and endearing. Love that both their pets are also in the picture.


----------



## lulu212121

Sweet picture!!! I just wish baby's eyes were open.:rain:


----------



## Swanky

People




 
*Prince William and Kate Send Royal Thank You*

                             Originally posted 08/23/2013 04:15PM
                             Attention everyone who sent a note or gift congratulating William and Kate on the birth of their son George last month: Check your mailboxes, because there is some royal correspondence headed your way! 

Prince William, 31, and Duchess Kate,  31, are sending notes of thanks to all the well-wishers who reached out  to the couple (and included a return address) following the already rascally royal heir's birth on July 22, Kensington Palace confirms.


----------



## Lulu Junkie

such a beautiful baby and i love the fact that kate is glowing


----------



## Sassys

8/26


----------



## curlybee

Omg! She lost that weight fast. I hope she went about it in a healthy way and it's just a case of being young and first baby.  I love that she goes grocery shopping.


----------



## PurseNut911

She looks good! No pregnancy weight to be found. Impressive.


----------



## blingaholic

Wow! She looks fabulous!


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, her post pregnancy belly is completely gone.  That was fast, she looks great!!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

as others have said, she looks so fabulous! Hope we get to see more pics of the baby soon!


----------



## theDuchess26

Wow can't believe how fast she shed the baby weight! she looks great


----------



## kaitydid

She looks so good!


----------



## bagmad73

Good genes and breast feeding probably helps her shed her baby wt. She looks amazing!


----------



## Avril

She looks amazing! Love the shoes.


----------



## Eva1991

She looks great!


----------



## Sternchen

She looks wonderful! 

Good for her


----------



## MarieG

She looks fantastic!


----------



## tangowithme

She looks wonderful.


----------



## Bag*Snob

She looks so good. Does anyone know if she has security with her at all times?  She looks to be alone.


----------



## lovehgss1

Bag*Snob said:


> She looks so good. Does anyone know if she has security with her at all times?  She looks to be alone.


She always has security but they keep a distance.


----------



## Bag*Snob

OK thanks!


----------



## eurasiangirl

She looks awesome. And I'm not surprised she was able to shed the weight so quickly - she didn't seem to gain too much during pregnancy, seemed to be already fit prepregnancy and is naturally slim. Plus she's most likely breastfeeding. 

Sure, there's plenty of celebs that lose baby weight unhealthily or via artificial means ex. lipo and tummy tucks but there's also people who just do it naturally because that's the way their body works. My mother had three kids and is still  tiny at 5 ft 8 and 105 lbs and did nothing special to lose the weight. (I can only hope I will be as lucky, lol!)


----------



## Swanky

*Kate makes first public appearance since birth of baby George as William fires the starting gun at the Anglesey ultra marathon*



*Prince William will start a round the island marathon on Anglesey 
*
*His role is his last public engagement before the couple move to London*
*Duchess joined him without Prince George
*
  The Duchess of Cambridge undertook her first public engagement following the birth of her baby this morning.
Kate joined husband Prince William as he officially started a 135 mile round-the-island marathon on Anglesey where they live.
They did not bring their son, five-week-old Prince George, with them.






The Duchess of Cambridge undertook her first public engagement following the birth of her baby this morning





     A source told MailOnline: 'Initially the Duchess wasn't going to attend but she was also keen for the chance to thank  the people of Anglesey herself for the warmth and hospitality they have  shown her and the Duke.'





 The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge got a fit of  the giggles as they officially started the Ultra Marathon at the  Breakwater Country Park in Holyhead






Happy: Kate and William looked relaxed and radiant as they arrived to start the Anglesey ultra marathon

He will remain at their rented  farmhouse, although Palace sources are unable to confirm who has been  tasked with babysitting the third in line to the throne. 

This is the first time that the Duchess has been seen since leaving hospital following George's birth on July 22.
A  source told MailOnline: 'Initially the Duchess wasn't going to attend  but she was also keen for the chance to thank the people of Anglesey  herself for the warmth and hospitality they have shown her and the  Duke.'

 Aides indicated her decision to attend was down to how she - and George - were feeling on the day.
So her appearance today suggests that the 'little rascal' - as his father  described him in a recent interview - may be sleeping more at night.
The Duchess revealed that her mother, Carole, - or granny as she called her - had come up to babysit.
'He's  doing very well. He's with granny at the moment. He's sleeping well but  I know these things change at a minute's notice,' she told fellow  mother Sarah Bingham, 38.
Mrs  Bingham, from Twickenham, south west London, whose second baby is due  in just three weeks time, said: 'She looked just wonderful. I think it  is fantastic she has come here today.'
She also told Lauren Hindcliffe, 11: 'George has been very good and sleeping well.'




The Duchess revealed that her mother, Carole, - or granny as she called her - had come up to babysit









 Wrapped up: Kate wore a green Ralph Lauren  blazer, a Zara top and Paige jeans for her first official public  appearance since the birth of her son

Stacey Blake, 24, had William in stitches when she handed him a bag of  wet-wipes, 'We are getting through a lot of these I can tell you,' he  laughed, 'But we could always do with some more.'
Miss Blake from Holyhead said: 'They seem down to earth, you know. I thought they might find it fun.'
The prince himself had the crowds laughing when a baby cried loudly as he  walked past. 'We're hearing a bit of that at the moment,' he joked as he cupped his hand to his ear. His wife added; 'He (George) is sleeping at the moment for now - fingers' crossed!'
At one point the Duchess seemed rather thrown when she encountered George  Bailey, nine, from Manchester who had been cycling in the area with his  family while on holiday. As she bent down to chat, George told her  matter of factly: 'I don't see the point of a royal family.' 'Oh, well,  oh' Kate stuttered. Fortunately he then added: 'Until today.'

The Duchess's next official engagement will be on September 12 when she  attends the inaugural Tusk Conservation Awards with her husband in  London.
Today's event is  the prince's last official engagement on the island before leaving to  take up a new military posting next month.
He has lived in a rented farmhouse in North Wales for just over three years, the last two with wife Kate.
After George's birth the couple went to live with Kate's parents, Michael and Carole Middleton, at their £4.8 million mansion in Bucklebury,  Berkshire.
William returned to his job as a Search and Rescue pilot at RAF Valley two weeks later   following the end of his statutory paternity leave.
Kate and his son then joined him a a fortnight ago.
The  Ring O&#8217; Fire Anglesey Coastal Ultra Marathon is a gruelling annual 135  mile coastal marathon circumnavigating the entire island.
At  the start of the race, William will meet a number of the runners and  their families as well as a selection of volunteers involved in  organising it.
Over three  days runners will follow the island's coastal path, much of which is  designated an 'Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty'.





Kate's decision to attend suggests that 'little rascal' George may be sleeping more at night

Competitors encounter a  wide variety of terrain, including estuaries sandy beaches, cliff top  paths, sand dunes, fields, forest and road.  

The  135 mile distance and 13,695 feet of vertical ascent make the Ring O&#8217;  Fire one of the most extreme ultra marathons in the United Kingdom. 

Race  Directors, Quentin Brooksbank and James Bingham started the gruelling  event as an 'inspirational challenge' that attracts international  runners to the island that they grew up on. 

In  a statement Kensington Palace said: 'The Duchess of Cambridge will now  attend the Ring O&#8217; Fire Anglesey Coastal Ultra Marathon with The Duke of  Cambridge this afternoon. 

'The  Duchess will join The Duke in meeting a number of the runners and their  families and a selection of volunteers involved in the administration  of the race before The Duke officially starts the Ultra Marathon. &#8236; 'The  Duke and Duchess will not take Prince George to the event.'
At the moment the couple have no maternity nurse or nanny.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...un-Anglesey-ultra-marathon.html#ixzz2dSUTWMjX


----------



## Sternchen

She looks wonderful!!  I love those three!


----------



## tangowithme

Sternchen said:


> She looks wonderful!!  I love those three!



So do I! I'm a real sucker for newborns.


----------



## Swanky

I love how silly and fun they are together, I think it's SOOO healthy!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I'm so glad that they're getting quality family time and privacy but I'd love to see more photos.


----------



## qudz104

How is it fair she looks so amazing after giving birth such a short time back?


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge attended her first red carpet event since becoming a mother this evening.

31-year-old Kate beamed as she accompanied husband William to the Tusk foundation gala dinner at The Royal Society in London.

She wore a glittering floor-length Jenny Packham dress covered in sequins with her brunette hair carefully curled over her shoulders and simple, pretty make-up.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-event-birth-Prince-George.html#ixzz2ehuv9m4D


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love that gown.


----------



## Nathalya

She looks great! They both do


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good. That look is a bit loud for her. I like it.


----------



## Joy Chic

She looks lovely, but would have preferred the look without the sparkly shoes.


----------



## DivineMissM

Joy Chic said:


> She looks lovely, but would have preferred the look without the sparkly shoes.



Me too, but she looks gorgeous anyway.


----------



## curlybee

Dress is beautiful.

She has gorgeous hair, but I'd love to see her do something different with it once.


----------



## Chanel522

I love everything about this look!!  She looks absolutely gorgeous and that dress is beautiful.


----------



## Poth

Parenthood suits them both!  They look great.


----------



## DivineMissM

curlybee said:


> Dress is beautiful.
> 
> She has gorgeous hair, but *I'd love to see her do something different with it once.*



That's true, she never wears it up does she?


----------



## Sternchen

They both look wonderful!!


----------



## kaitydid

Kate looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bentley1

Her face looks different in the gown photos.  I can't put my finger on it.  Not bad, just different.


----------



## MarieG

She looks amazing!


----------



## amadea88

Both of them look great!


----------



## whimsic

She looks gorgeous


----------



## qudz104

Bentley1 said:


> Her face looks different in the gown photos.  I can't put my finger on it.  Not bad, just different.



Just a wee bit tired from waking up at night I think.. She looks absolutely lovely for sure, but def has a new mom thing showing on her face.


----------



## Jayne1

Bentley1 said:


> Her face looks different in the gown photos.  I can't put my finger on it.  Not bad, just different.


I noticed that -- I thought perhaps she has a few extra pounds on her and her face is a tiny bit fuller?

So...  Will left the Royal Air Force... what's he going to do now?


----------



## DivineMissM

Jayne1 said:


> I noticed that -- I thought perhaps she has a few extra pounds on her and her face is a tiny bit fuller?
> 
> So...  Will left the Royal Air Force... what's he going to do now?



I heard he's basically going to be doing his "Royal duties".   Which is great, IMO.  He'll get to spend a lot more time with his family.


----------



## Avril

The gown is Jenny Packham for Debenhams which are pretty reasonably priced - around &#8364;300!

She looks fab!


----------



## curlybee

DivineMissM said:


> I heard he's basically going to be doing his "Royal duties".   Which is great, IMO.  He'll get to spend a lot more time with his family.



It'd nice he'll be able to have more time with his family, but it's also sad he has to give it up he seems to really enjoy his work as a pilot.


----------



## .pursefiend.

they look great!

are her shoes Jimmy Choo?


----------



## Alexenjie

curlybee said:


> It'd nice he'll be able to have more time with his family, but it's also sad he has to give it up he seems to really enjoy his work as a pilot.


Why does he have to give up his career?. Aren't people in Britain tired of the cost of paying for the Royal family?

Why not let him have a real career doing what he is trained for and I assume likes? It seems ridiculous to retire in your early 30's so you can go cut some ribbons and shake people's hands. He most likely won't be King until decades and decades from now. What a waste, in my opinion.


----------



## curlybee

Alexenjie said:


> Why does he have to give up his career?. Aren't people in Britain tired of the cost of paying for the Royal family?
> 
> Why not let him have a real career doing what he is trained for and I assume likes? It seems ridiculous to retire in your early 30's so you can go cut some ribbons and shake people's hands. He most likely won't be King until decades and decades from now. What a waste, in my opinion.



I'm not British so I'm not sure why he has to give it up at this point. 

In my way of thinking there should be away to balance royal duties and a normal career especially if it's something the person enjoys.


----------



## DivineMissM

curlybee said:


> It'd nice he'll be able to have more time with his family, but it's also sad he has to give it up he seems to really enjoy his work as a pilot.



I was under the impression that he chose to give it up, but I could be wrong.  I just figured his priorities changed now that he has a child, and even though he does love the job, he was okay with retiring.


----------



## luvnhermes

.pursefiend. said:


> they look great!
> 
> are her shoes Jimmy Choo?



Yes.  I think the style is Vamp.


----------



## curlybee

DivineMissM said:


> I was under the impression that he chose to give it up, but I could be wrong.  I just figured his priorities changed now that he has a child, and even though he does love the job, he was okay with retiring.



I didn't know that if he gave it up to have more flexibility to be with his family that's understandable.

I was under the impression that he didn't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## .pursefiend.

luvnhermes said:


> Yes.  I think the style is Vamp.



Thank you!


----------



## leeann

Maybe he is retiring because his job is risky, and he wants to ensure he will be there for his son.  He does know what it's like to lose a parent at a young age.  He probably wants to protect his son from that.


----------



## curlybee

leeann said:


> Maybe he is retiring because his job is risky, and he wants to ensure he will be there for his son.  He does know what it's like to lose a parent at a young age.  He probably wants to protect his son from that.



That would be a great reason too.

I have no problem with him retiring so long as he/they want to and it isn't being forced on him because he is a royal and is at an age where he can no longer have a "real job"


----------



## mikimoto007

Alexenjie said:


> Why does he have to give up his career?. Aren't people in Britain tired of the cost of paying for the Royal family?
> 
> Why not let him have a real career doing what he is trained for and I assume likes? It seems ridiculous to retire in your early 30's so you can go cut some ribbons and shake people's hands. He most likely won't be King until decades and decades from now. What a waste, in my opinion.



We are still paying for a royal family - whether William works or not is irrelevant - although I guess it's not strictly true that we pay for them. 

The reality is that the Queen and Prince Philip are getting older and will reduce their royal duties. Someone has to pick up the slack. It's time for him to step up to the plate. He has had a great 10 years or so with a fairly carefree life.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Harry doesn't have a thread so I'll  post this here


----------



## ms piggy

Encore Hermes said:


> Harry doesn't have a thread so I'll  post this here



Here you go. http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...ince-harry-thread-679793.html?highlight=harry


----------



## leeann

Harry looks a lot like his dad in that pic


----------



## MarieG

curlybee said:


> That would be a great reason too.
> 
> I have no problem with him retiring so long as he/they want to and it isn't being forced on him because he is a royal and is at an age where he can no longer have a "real job"



I completely agree!


----------



## Avril

The date for the Christening has been set! October 23rd 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...tober-23-in-chapel-where-Dianas-body-lay.html



> Prince George to be christened on October 23 in chapel where Diana's body lay
> The Duke of Cambridge has chosen the chapel where his mother's body lay at rest as the venue for the christening of his son Prince George.
> 
> The ceremony on Oct 23 will be performed by the Archbishop of Canterbury, The Most Rev Justin Welby, with close family and godparents in attendance.
> The choice of venue is a break with recent tradition, as the Queen, the Prince of Wales and the Duke of Cambridge were all christened in Buckingham Palace.
> The Chapel Royal holds vivid memories for the Duke, as it was the place where the body of his mother, Diana, Princess of Wales, lay in front of the altar for a week after she died.
> The Duke and his brother Prince Harry were taken to the chapel to pay their respects in private at the time, before the Princess's very public funeral at Westminster Abbey.
> Royal aides said the choice of venue was very much a personal choice by the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, who considered other royal chapels including St George's Chapel, Windsor, where Prince Harry was christened.
> 
> They just liked it, said a source. It's a very intimate venue and has a nice atmosphere. They are familiar with the other chapels, but this was the one that most appealed to them.
> The Dukes biographer, Penny Junor, suggested the choice of the Chapel Royal was the Dukes way of including his mother in the ceremony.
> She said: Throughout his marriage Diana has very much been in the picture. He gave the Duchess his mothers engagement ring, they got married in the place where her funeral was held, and now this.
> There is a recurrent theme of making sure Diana is very much in his thoughts and in his heart, and I think this is a little way of including her.
> The Archbishop said he was delighted to be carrying out the baptism.
> He added: It is a great privilege and honour and will without doubt be an occasion of immense joy and celebration. I am looking forward to welcoming him into the family of the church.
> The chapel, built by Henry VIII in 1540, is steeped in history. Decorated by Hans Holbein in honour of Henry's short-lived marriage to Anne of Cleves, it was the place where Elizabeth I said her prayers for the defence of the realm against the Spanish Armada in 1588.
> Mary Is heart is buried beneath the choir stalls and Charles I received Holy Communion in the chapel before his execution at Whitehall in 1649.
> It was also the venue for Queen Victoria's wedding to Prince Albert and its resident organists have included Henry Purcell and George Frederick Handel.
> Princess Beatrice was the last member of the Royal family to be christened in the chapel, in 1988  an occasion that was attended by the Duke of Cambridge with his mother.
> The christening is likely to be the first occasion when official photographs will be taken of the Queen with her three direct successors, the Prince of Wales, the Duke of Cambridge and Prince George, who will be three months old.
> It will be the first time a monarch has been photographed with three heirs since Queen Victoria was alive.
> The Duke and Duchess's choice of godparents, and the list of guests who will be at the christening, will be released nearer the time.
> Members of the public can attend services at the Chapel Royal between the first Sunday in October and Good Friday, with the next service falling on Oct 6, when the chapel is likely to experience a surge in the size of its congregation.


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Katherine is just so elegant. Always tasteful with her wardrobe choices.  Love it!


----------



## babypie

Crathie Church in Balmoral, Scotland - September 22


----------



## Sternchen

No Georgie Porgie in the back? 

Love these two, though!!


----------



## Bentley1

Such an elegant, likeable couple!  They look great!


----------



## babypie

*Prince George Christening: Kate Middleton and Prince William Pick Friends Over Family as Godparents*

Kate Middleton and Prince William have picked friends over members of the royal family to be Prince George's godparents in another break with tradition.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge want to give the royal baby a "sense of stability and normality", a source said.

Kate chose her Marlborough College school friend Emilia d'Erlanger, who helped comfort the Duchess on a 2007 holiday to Ibiza after she and William broke up.

D'Erlanger is also a lifelong friend of William and was one of the people who introduced Kate to William's inner circle before they attended St Andrews University.

Williams' Eton and St Andrews school friend Fergus Boyd has also been chosen as godfather. He was sitting next to William during the famous fashion show where Kate wore a transparent dress.

William reportedly whispered "wow, Kate's hot" as she strutted down the catwalk at the 2002 university fashion show.

Boyd studied art history with Kate and all three shared a farmhouse during their time at St Andrews on the Strathtyrum Estate.

Both Boyd and d'Erlanger are relatively unknown in royal circles, so their selection came as a surprise to many.

A royal source said: "They are rather unexpected off-the-wall choices for godparents. They are certainly not the usual suspects of William's closest friends who we anticipated.

"The two of them have carefully chosen and agreed them together."

The third godparent to be announced is William's friend Hugh van Cutsem, whose late father was a friend of Prince Charles. William was an usher at his wedding and is godfather to his daughter Grace.

Kate and William's godparent choices are in stark contrast to Prince Charles and Princess Diana's selection for the Duke.

William's godparents included ex-King Constantine of Greece, *Princess Alexandra and the Duchess of Westminster.

*The couple still have three more godparents to pick. It is thought Pippa Middleton and Prince Harry will take two spots, while other favourites for the final spot include William's St Andrews friends Oliver Baker and Alasdair Coutts-Wood, and Kate's friends Alicia Fox-Pitt, Virginia Fraser and Olivia Bleasdale*.

Kate and William will christen Prince George on 23 October in an "intimate, family affair" at the Chapel Royal in St James' Palace.

The guest list is yet to be announced but the Daily Mail claims several senior royal family members have been excluded, including William's aunts and uncles Prince Andrew, Prince Edward, Princess Anne and Sophie, Countess of Wessex.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/articles/5...nce-william-godparents-george-christening.htm


----------



## Swanky

She looks amazing.

*Sporty Kate looks great in skinny jeans as she plays volleyball in  Olympic Park at first solo engagement since birth of baby George
*
Dressed  in a pair of skintight 'jeggings' by J Brand, a Ralph Lauren  breton-style top, a one-button blazer by Smythe and, of course, those  Stuart Weitzman for Russell and Bromley &#8216;corkswoon&#8217; wedges, Kate gamely  stood at the net and slammed back a few decidedly passable shots.






The Duchess of Cambridge played volleyball today  as she took part in a SportsAid workshop at the former site of the  Olympic Park in London
 Sporty Kate looked great in her skinny jeans and  blazer as she got involved with the game on her first solo engagement  since birth of baby George

That said, the sporty Duchess missed  what one onlooker described an 'absolute sitter', as she wasn't able to  jump up high enough in the five inch heels.
Kate was taking part in a sports workshop at the Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park in East London run  by SportsAid, a charity which supports young athletes at the start of their careers.
The Duchess became patron of the organisation last  year and was, said aides, keen to meet the athletes it was helping  face-to-face and get a 'detailed insight into the challenges they face'.





Despite sporting a pair of Russell and Bromley  blue heels and skinny 'jeggings' she managed a few quite passable shots  and at one point she leapt up to score a 'spike'

 SportsAid helps support young athletes by  helping them to meet essential costs for travel, training,  accommodation, competition fees and equipment






 The Duchess's Russell & Bromley wedges may have hindered her prowess as one bystander claimed she missed a 'sitter'
Kate wore her favourite Russell & Bromley  'corkswoon' wedges but told SportsAid's chief executive Tim Lawler that  she would be bringing trainers next time

On her arrival she was greeted by Tim Lawler, chief executive of  SportsAid, who then introduced her to a selection of its trustees.
Then it was straight down into the Copper Box arena where she began by  chatting to a group of young badminton players with whom she had been  expected to have a game.
Disappointingly she declined, but told them she had tried her hand at the sport before.
Eliza Cottingham, 17, said: 'We had been told she would have a game with us,  but she didn't. She said she had played before as she wanted to try and  see whether it was like tennis, but she said she found it much harder.'
At the wheelchair volleyball the Duchess chatted at length with Ade  Adepitan MBE, himself a bronze medallist the Athens 2004 Paralympic  Games.
The sportsman said: 'She was very keen to learn more about the difference SportsAid meant to these young players and asked whether we  had any more players coming through as a result of last year's games. I  told her we had more than ever before, it's been remarkable.




         The new mother was in great spirits and great shape as she hit the indoor court in a navy and white outfit

The Duchess also chatted with Junior  European judo medallist Nekoda Davis, 20, from Ealing, west London, who  was trying her hand at fencing.
'She wanted to give it a go but said  she would bring better footwear next time. She said it would be hard to  fence in those shoes,' she said.
Clearly, however, the Duchess had a change of heart by the time she reached the volleyball court.
Her team-mate, rower Steve Williams, who won two gold medals in the coxless fours in the 2004 and 2008 Olympics and is himself a SportsAid alumni,  said afterwards: 'She got a couple of slum dunks - I think technically  they call them spikes - in there. She's very tall and athletic and we  were all pretty impressed. 
'SportsAid is a remarkable organisation so it is very encouraging to see her here today learning about what they do.'

Taking  the part of a journalist, Kate asked the young players: &#8216;It&#8217;s fantastic  you have all been part of SportsAid. How has it helped you with your  training?&#8217;





Many Olympians and Paralympians helped by the  charity in the early days of their careers were present and introduced  to the Duchess 

   The Duchess began her visit by viewing young  athletes taking part in a selection of sports activities including  wheelchair basketball, volleyball, fencing and badminton

 Aides said she was keen to meet the athletes it  was helping face-to-face and get a 'detailed insight into the challenges  they face' 

She also sat in on a mentoring session and asked the young players: &#8216;Does it help to compare each other&#8217;s sports and stuff. This  must be a real opportunity to help each other.&#8217;
As she left,  SportsAid&#8217;s chief executive, Tim Lawler, said of her visit: &#8216;The thing  that has really struck me is how keen she was to see what we did in  action.
&#8216;We are a charity about people, not great buildings. Every penny we raise goes to the kind of people you see here.
&#8216;We always tell our young people that they are beautiful and inspirational and now we can say that about our patron too.
&#8216;She was very bright, very switched on and asked all the right questions.  But more than that, she was  very thoughtful and listened well, her  listening skills were excellent.
&#8216;This is the first time we have been able to put her patronage into action and we are very  excited about the future.






 As she left SportsAid&#8217;s chief executive Tim  Lawler said of her visit: &#8216;The thing that has really struck me is how  keen she was to see what we did in action,'

Asked about the Duchess&#8217;s  shoes, he said; &#8216;She clearly had a height advantage because of those  heels but she is a natural athlete and had obviously has good hand to  eye co-ordination too.
&#8216;She told me &#8216;I must remember to bring my trainers next time, this is great fun&#8217;.&#8217;

Today's event was organised to highlight the practical work of SportsAid which  helps support young athletes by helping them to meet essential costs for travel, training, accommodation, competition fees and equipment.
Many Olympians and Paralympians helped by  the charity in the early days of  their careers were present and introduced to the Duchess including  Katherine Grainger, Mark Hunter, Leon Taylor, Karen Pickering, Ade  Adepitan, Steve Parry, Danny Crates, Steve Williams, Alistair  Patrick-Heselton and Gail Emms.







 Kate, a keen sportswomen, was an ambassador for  Team GB during the games last year and spent a lot of time meeting the  players and supporters at the park







SportsAid was established in 1976 and funded two-thirds of the British team at the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympics.

Not only was it the Duchess's first solo engagement since her son's birth on July 22 but her first as patron of the charity.
SportsAid was established in 1796 and funded two-thirds of the British team at the London 2012 Olympic and Paralympics.
Today's event is the third official outing for the Duchess since she left hospital with Prince George in July.
She joined her husband for a low-key 'farewell' engagement in Anglesey over the summer and last month donned a glittering rose gold evening dress  for the Tusk Conservation Awards in London.
In contrast Baby George  has not been seen in public since his day-old debut on the steps of the  Lindo Wing at St Mary's Hospital in Paddington.
He will, however, be seen at his christening which takes place at The Chapel Royal in St James's Palace on Wednesday next week.
The baptism will take place at 3pm, last for 45 minutes and be conducted by the Archbishop of Canterbury.     
 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...t-birth-baby-Prince-George.html#ixzz2i4wsU1FE
​


----------



## .pursefiend.

she definitely snapped back! She is so pretty


----------



## Sternchen

Wow she looks fantastic!


----------



## September24

he couldn't have picked a better wife, she is so elegant even when playing sports


----------



## whimsic

She looks fabulous!


----------



## Avril

Love her! She looks unbelievable!


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks incredible, her wedges are cute. As a former volleyball player I love these pics.




via Daily Mail


----------



## Bentley1

Wow!  Please let me snap back that fast if I give birth one day.  Just amazing!

So cute how she's playing sports in wedges. TG she didn't twist her ankle.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think I've ever seen her look so beautiful.


----------



## curlybee

She seems like such a genuine woman. Fun and down to earth. 

She lost the baby weight quickly. I hope it all came of in a healthy manner.


----------



## nastasja

September24 said:


> he couldn't have picked a better wife, she is so elegant even when playing sports



He did really good.


----------



## Staci_W

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think I've ever seen her look so beautiful.



Yes *sigh* I love Kate


----------



## PJ86

Love Kate.  Great woman


----------



## kaitydid

She looks fantastic! I would kill to look that good after having a baby.


----------



## Ambi107

She looks fantastic! 

But I notice a trend of new moms who are photographed half-dressed (or tastefully happening to do other things that expose their figure) right after they give birth. It feels like they feel pressure to expose themselves after birth to prove they aren't "ruined" and if that's the case, it needs to stop.


----------



## jennalovesbags

kaitydid said:


> She looks fantastic! I would kill to look that good after having a baby.



I'd kill to look that good pre baby! haha


----------



## kaitydid

jennalovesbags said:


> I'd kill to look that good pre baby! haha



Ha! Me too!


----------



## Swanky

I can't possibly begin to mention Kate and Kim in the same breath in regards to showing off their bodies.  Kate wasn't deliberately showing off her body like Kim K did in her white swimsuit. lol!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't possibly begin to mention Kate and Kim in the same breath in regards to showing off their bodies.  Kate wasn't deliberately showing off her body like Kim K did in her white swimsuit. lol!!!


 True, Kate is so effortless in her style ( at least she appears that way ) whereas Kim is so calculating. I'll take Kate any day!


----------



## curlybee

No Kate wasn't showing of anything.  Well  maybe  her volleyball skills


----------



## Sharont2305

Christening Day today, apparently we wont see any pictures till tomorrow. I can't wait!


----------



## Belle49

Getting ready for the Christening


----------



## Belle49

*Royal Central*     &#8207;@*RoyalCentral*  1m                         The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have chosen two hymns, two lessons, and two anthems for the christening.


----------



## Belle49

My heart just burst. He is beautiful


----------



## Sassys

.


----------



## curlybee

The little prince is a cutie chubby cheeks and all. I can't tell which parent he favors he sort of has generic baby face right now.


----------



## .pursefiend.

aww he's cute!


----------



## Sternchen

Oh he is so adorable!!!!


----------



## chowlover2

He's a cutie!


----------



## nastasja

omg that baby is adorable.


----------



## charmesh

I want to see the Queen and her trio of heirs. I want to see the iconic shot.


----------



## Avril

Ahhhhhhhh!!!! He's just gorgeous!! So adorable!


----------



## Bentley1

Cute baby. I don't see any resemblance to either parent (yet). He even has pretty dark brown eyes, which neither parent has.  Love his opulent Christening Gown. =))


----------



## Sharont2305

I think he looks very much like Catherine when she was a baby, more so in the footage I've seen rather than the pictures but he definitely has Williams nose. How adorable , so cute xx


----------



## lovehgss1




----------



## Designed_One

I don't know how to post pics, but in the family pic the Queen looks so awkward next to Kate, like she doesn't want to get too close or something. Strange...


----------



## curlybee

The Queen now has 3 heirs and she just keeps going. Bless her.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge left Prince William at home to babysit as she stepped out in a glamorous ball gown for black-tie gala event tonight. 

Just a day after Prince George's christening, Kate is the guest of honour at the Kensington Palace dinner in aid of people with addictions. 

The Duchess swapped the sophisticated Alexander McQueen suit she wore to the christening yesterday for a stunning silk gown by one of her favourite designers, Jenny Packham.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...la-event-Kensington-Palace.html#ixzz2igVBxB4c


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The christening portraits are exceptionally awkward. They don't even look like real people. They look like they were shot on an old low quality camera or something too.


----------



## NY_Mami

He is working that dress...


----------



## Sasha2012

It is a fascinating blend of well-trodden history and social mobility.

Clustered around a Chippendale sofa in the sunbathed Morning Room of Clarence House, this new group photograph of the Windsor and Middleton dynasties is arguably the most intriguing of the christening portraits released yesterday.

Despite the Queens presence and the rather Victorian familial grouping, there is a decidedly relaxed air to the picture, a portrait of a Royal Family for the modern age.

Indeed, aside from the Queen, the most magisterial figure is the Duchess of Cambridges younger brother James, whose beard makes him look uncannily like his nephews great, great, great-grandfather, King George V, or even a younger looking Prince Michael of Kent.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...y-Middletons-Prince-George.html#ixzz2igWIBmOy


----------



## Belle49




----------



## curlybee

Love the one where his arms are outstretched. This kid is seriously an adorable chubba!


----------



## Chanel522

Kate hit the jackpot and she lives the life!  I love how classy and respectable she is.  What a great role model and public figure for young girls to aspire to be like.


----------



## curlybee

She seems like a lovely lady, but I'd hope my daughter wouldn't aspire to be a princess.


----------



## Chanel522

curlybee said:


> She seems like a lovely lady, but I'd hope my daughter wouldn't aspire to be a princess.




Obviously I didn't mean girls should aspire to be princesses.  However, I'd much rather my daughter aspire to be a princess than an amateur porn star like so many celebs.


----------



## curlybee

Chanel522 said:


> Obviously I didn't mean girls should aspire to be princesses.  However, I'd much rather my daughter aspire to be a princess than an amateur porn star like so many celebs.


Oh absolutely if the choice is Kate or a Kardashian or Farrrah Abraham I'd rather they model Kate at least in how she behaves in public.


----------



## tangowithme

I adore the photos of the christening. See how the Queen looks at her great-grandchild and smiles. 

William and Kate are a lovely couple. I wish them and little George the very best.


----------



## Chloe302225

Out and About In London


----------



## Avril

She looks so effortless! Just beautiful.


----------



## leeann

What a cutie!  Hate that little boys still have to wear christening gowns, tho.


----------



## Chloe302225

New Christening Photo


----------



## curlybee

Aw the last pic might be my favorite with mother & son smiling at each other.


----------



## charmesh

leeann said:


> What a cutie!  Hate that little boys still have to wear christening gowns, tho.



Both my boys did. Those little boys christening outfits are always so blah. And with a gown every child can wear it. That's the thing about tradition, when you look back on the photos in 2 decades they don't look as dated.


----------



## luvnhermes

curlybee said:


> aw the last pic might be my favorite with mother & son smiling at each other.



+1


----------



## MCF

I love them.  Kate always looks amazing.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Love QEII with her handbag on the floor. 

That last photo is just wonderful. what an adorable little guy he is. She looks great. I would love to see Kate do a little something different with her hair for evening, but she really always looks great.


----------



## chowlover2

Chloe302225 said:


> New Christening Photo


Such a beautiful pic!


----------



## Sternchen

Oh I love that last Christening foto!


----------



## nillacobain

.pursefiend. said:


> she definitely snapped back! She is so pretty



Ita. So envy!!! I gave birth just a little over a month ago (via t-section) and still have belly and 7 Kgs to go!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/26/prince-william-attends-gala-after-prince-georges-christening/

Prince William takes the stage to give a speech during The Football Associations 150th Anniversary Gala Dinner held at the Grand Connaught Rooms on Saturday (October 26) in London, England.

The 31-year-old royal is president of the Football Association, and the event marks the day when a group of men representing a dozen London and suburban clubs met at the Freemasons Tavern in London to draw up the rules of a sport that went on to become soccer.

A few days earlier, Prince William and his wife Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) attended the christening of their adorable baby boy Prince George Of Cambridge held at the Chapel Royal in St Jamess Palace.


----------



## leeann

What a cute family!  Im so happy for William!


----------



## Belle49

I love how they got Diana side for giving


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge met military supporters at Kensington Palace today to mark London Poppy Day, before a trip down to High Street Kensington to meet volunteer flower vendors.

The royal couple hopped on a red 1960s Routemaster for the short trip from the palace to the tube station, where they chatted to some of the servicemen and women who are selling poppies today across the capital.

As ever, Kate dressed appropriately for the occasion, wearing a long, fitted claret coat with black tights and court shoes to match the colours of the Remembrance Day poppies. All she lacked was a flash of green to echo the flower's stalk.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...es-claret-coat-black-boots.html#ixzz2jy91t3b4


----------



## sanmi

Chloe302225 said:


> New Christening Photo



awww, this photo melts my heart..


----------



## mundodabolsa

she needs a haircut, she can keep it long but it has completely grown out of any shape.


----------



## Sharont2305

A lot of fuss has been made in the British press that she is showing a few grey hairs, I say good for her!
And I read today that they MAY be buying a house, possibly the house they rented here on Anglesey! Woop Woop!!!!!! X


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, I've noticed the gray hairs too. She's going to age well, IMO. The gray and the wrinkles she's gotten In the past few years make her look sophisticated.


----------



## Midge S

I'd like to see her give her hair a nice cut, maybe to shoulder length.   I think it ages her how it is right now (and honestly if those pictures are accurate I think she looks 10 years older then she actually is.)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. She and her sister both look much older than they are IMO.


----------



## Sharont2305

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I agree. She and her sister both look much older than they are IMO.


In real life her skin looks amazing. I wish she would cut a good 8 inches of her hair, sometimes it does drag her down, sometimes it looks amazing but a cut would help.


----------



## mikimoto007

Pictures of William and Kate at the cenotaph

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unites-Remembrance-Sunday-commemorations.html


----------



## AEGIS

mundodabolsa said:


> she needs a haircut, she can keep it long but it has completely grown out of any shape.




I just noticed that.


----------



## DivineMissM

mikimoto007 said:


> Pictures of William and Kate at the cenotaph
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unites-Remembrance-Sunday-commemorations.html




Wow, what an impressive ceremony!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/10/kate-middleton-prince-william-remembrance-sunday-service/

Kate Middleton watches on from a balcony while the royal family participates in a wreath laying ceremony at the Cenotaph on Whitehall on Remembrance Sunday (November 10) in London, England.

The 31-year-old Duchess of Cambridge was joined at the service by her husband Prince William, his brother Prince Harry, and their grandparents Queen Elizabeth and Prince Philip.

People across the UK gathered to pay tribute to service personnel who have died in the two World Wars and subsequent conflicts, as part of the annual Remembrance Sunday ceremonies.


----------



## sanmi

I like the black coat.


----------



## leeann

I wish we could have a a Royal Family in the US!  I love the ceremony and the tradition.  The Princes are so regal.


----------



## Sternchen

Sorry, I just had to laugh so hard at those most recent pictures.

Who is that beyotch on the left? LOL. If looks could kill...


----------



## DebbieAnn

Sternchen said:


> Sorry, I just had to laugh so hard at those most recent pictures.
> 
> Who is that beyotch on the left? LOL. If looks could kill...


 

*Sophie, Countess of Wessex*


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Sasha2012 said:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge met military supporters at Kensington Palace today to mark London Poppy Day, before a trip down to High Street Kensington to meet volunteer flower vendors.
> 
> The royal couple hopped on a red 1960s Routemaster for the short trip from the palace to the tube station, where they chatted to some of the servicemen and women who are selling poppies today across the capital.
> 
> As ever, Kate dressed appropriately for the occasion, wearing a long, fitted claret coat with black tights and court shoes to match the colours of the Remembrance Day poppies. All she lacked was a flash of green to echo the flower's stalk.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...es-claret-coat-black-boots.html#ixzz2jy91t3b4



whats up with her eyebrows in these pics. doesn't she have a makeup artist.


----------



## leeann

Her eyes do look kind of wonky lately,  im wondering if it is cause she does her own makeup


----------



## Alexenjie

I think it sucks to be young and glamorous and be stuck wearing those awful hats. Every royal event seems to require something hideous on their head. What an awful tradition (to me).


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There are attractive hats. They just pick ridiculous ones most of the time. LOL at this pics.


----------



## bisbee

Kate's hair is just terrible.  Chop off about 8 inches and give it some style!  Even if all she does is wear it half up and half down, it would be MUCH better than this!


----------



## LouboutinHottie

bisbee said:


> Kate's hair is just terrible.  Chop off about 8 inches and give it some style!  Even if all she does is wear it half up and half down, it would be MUCH better than this!



I agree! It just looks so heavy and weighed down.


----------



## Bentley1

I like her long hair, especially since it's well taken care of and not dry & damaged.

But, her eye makeup makes her eyes look really small, old & off some how.  It accentuates the bags & fine lines she's developed.  She has lovely eyes & they would look really pretty with nice make up application.


----------



## Coco Belle

LouboutinHottie said:


> whats up with her eyebrows in these pics. doesn't she have a makeup artist.



Afaik she doesn't use a mua usually. She typically does her own makeup (which is a shame since she loves the inner-edge kohl eyeliner way too much). She does apparently have a hairdresser who travels with her on official tours, but that's it, no personal stylist or mua.


----------



## Chloe302225

Today


----------



## Nathalya

I dislike her lower eyeliner so much. The outfit is kind of blah


----------



## Avril

That's the Orla Kiely dress coat that she wore last year. Love that she actually wears her clothes more than once.


----------



## curlybee

It'd cute but I don't love it on her. Too brown? I don't know.  I still love Kate.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Don't like it. She also looks underdressed compared to William.


----------



## Coco Belle

She is getting really thin again. I hope she is OK.


----------



## thecharmedwife

I think she looks beautiful and all the warm brown tones are lovely.


----------



## qudz104

I like how she looks like a real, new(ish) mom.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/19/kate-middleton-prince-william-only-connect-charity-visit/

Prince William and his wife Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) are all smiles as they arrive at the Only Connect Charity center on Tuesday (November 19) in London, England.

The 31-year-old royals stopped by the ex-offender charity in Londons Pentonville Road to learn about how it helps former prisoners and young people at risk of offending.

Prince William recently revealed he is itching to get his hands on the new PlayStation 4.

Its very addictive, William expressed (via E! News). Id like to get one but Im not sure how my wife would feel about it.


----------



## AEGIS

how old is she supposed to be?


----------



## DivineMissM

Avril said:


> That's the Orla Kiely dress coat that she wore last year. Love that she actually wears her clothes more than once.




+1.  I like the dress, but hate the booties.



AEGIS said:


> how old is she supposed to be?



31.


----------



## .pursefiend.

She better let that man enjoy his play station lol


----------



## leeann

If memory serves,32-33


----------



## Chloe302225

Today


----------



## Midge S

I like the shoes, but the multiple shades of blue is bothersome.


----------



## curlybee

Love her shoes!


----------



## Eva1991

Love her outfit but I'd prefer it with a different pair of shoes. Burgundy pumps would looks better.


----------



## Bentley1

I think she looks lovely in the last set of pics.  I really like her hair like that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge attending a forum for the Charity Place2be at the offices of Clifford Chance on November 20, 2013 in London England


----------



## Chanel522

So classy...I have really come to love Kate


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/28/kate-middleton-attends-sportsaid-charity-as-guest-of-honor/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) is the epitome of sophistication at the charity SportsAids annual ball on Thursday (November 28) held at Supernova, London.

The 31-year-old royal wore a black knee length dress by Temperley London.
She finished off her chic look with a red clutch and Jimmy Choo Cosmic suede black pumps.

Looks like Kate flew solo on this one, leaving Prince William and The Royal Baby Prince George at home!

The Sportsball fundraiser provides support to promising young athletes, the next generation of Britains finest.


----------



## Sharont2305

THATS better, she looks as though she has had a good chunk of hair cut off, and the colour is lovely x


----------



## whimsic

Those legs ..


----------



## Staci_W

Chanel522 said:


> So classy...I have really come to love Kate



Me too.


----------



## basicandorganic

her hair in the last pics is so beautiful...


----------



## Midge S

Oh thank goodness, her hair looks sooooo much better.


----------



## sanmi

She looks lovely in that simple dress.


----------



## Eva1991

Her hair looks amazing! Love the new colour.

Any ID on her pumps?


----------



## AEGIS

great hair update


----------



## Bentley1

Her legs look amazing and her hair looks much healthier, all the gray is gone too!


----------



## Sternchen

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/28/kate-middleton-attends-sportsaid-charity-as-guest-of-honor/
> 
> Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) is the epitome of sophistication at the charity SportsAids annual ball on Thursday (November 28) held at Supernova, London.
> 
> The 31-year-old royal wore a black knee length dress by Temperley London.
> She finished off her chic look with a red clutch and Jimmy Choo Cosmic suede black pumps.
> 
> Looks like Kate flew solo on this one, leaving Prince William and The Royal Baby Prince George at home!
> 
> The Sportsball fundraiser provides support to promising young athletes, the next generation of Britains finest.



I wonder if that girl in the white dress was embarassed? Shoes too big, dress too short. I'd feel awful standing like that next to someone who is dressed so well, lol


----------



## .pursefiend.

much better


----------



## .pursefiend.

Eva1991 said:


> Her hair looks amazing! Love the new colour.
> 
> Any ID on her pumps?



Jimmy Choo


----------



## Eva1991

.pursefiend. said:


> Jimmy Choo



Thanks!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sternchen said:


> I wonder if that girl in the white dress was embarassed? Shoes too big, dress too short. I'd feel awful standing like that next to someone who is dressed so well, lol




I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Chloe302225

Catherine


----------



## exotikittenx

Ah, I love her simply, classy style.  She is lovely.


----------



## mikimoto007

I am so gutted we won't see full-length pics for this event. I would love to see the dress and the tiara and her hair properly. I'm surprised that she was given a different tiara to the halo tiara for this event - but I understand that one is currently in an exhibition.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Which tiara is that?


Found it! The Lotus Tiara












ETA...those earrings on Princess Margaret.


----------



## Sternchen

Wow, she looks amazing in these pictures!! 

What event were they attending?


----------



## .pursefiend.

mikimoto007 said:


> I am so gutted we won't see full-length pics for this event. I would love to see the dress and the tiara and her hair properly. I'm surprised that she was given a different tiara to the halo tiara for this event - but I understand that one is currently in an exhibition.



they're not going to release pics?


----------



## YellowLabKiss

.pursefiend. said:


> they're not going to release pics?



Pictures from this annual event are not normally released. We were lucky to get these car pictures.


----------



## .pursefiend.

YellowLabKiss said:


> Pictures from this annual event are not normally released. We were lucky to get these car pictures.



that bites


----------



## mikimoto007

.pursefiend. said:


> that bites



I know! I feel so cheated!


----------



## leeann

Which event was she attending?


----------



## Chloe302225

Out with George


----------



## Chloe302225

More


----------



## Chloe302225

One More


----------



## charmesh

Chloe302225 said:


> One More


Looks like she went with a Silver Cross pram afterall. I wonder how long until they start selling out


----------



## .pursefiend.

is it common for her to go out without security - or are there snipers in the trees? lol


----------



## Belle49

^^I was gonna ask the same thing. He's a future king I can't believe that they don't have security


----------



## sanmi

They are all hiding somewhere. Or dressed up as civilians to camouflage? Hmmm


----------



## pinkpolo

I love her casual look in the park! Her scarf looks so cozy!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

I think security tries to be unobtrusive. They are usually several paces behind their subject in private moments like these. Someone made a video of her walking in Switzerland with a friend (it is/was on YT), and you could see her bodyguard was 3 or 4 feet behind (and then he came up and told the person to stop filming).


----------



## Avril

Gorgeous! Love the pics of her in the park. She definitely would have security but they give her space I would assume and keep a short, safe distance away.


----------



## chowlover2

Diana would have been so proud that Will & Kate have as normal a life as possible in the public eye.


----------



## Chloe302225

At an movie premiere


----------



## Chloe302225

More


----------



## afsweet

love seeing her act so normal in the park. you would think she's just another normal mom. also love how beat up her tennis shoes look lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks really nice!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I have her necklace! She copied me of course lol!


----------



## .pursefiend.

I love this .. She looks very pretty


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/05/prince-william-reacts-to-nelson-mandelas-death-video/

Prince William has spoken out about the death of former South African president Nelson Mandela moments after watching the new movie Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom.

The 31-year-old royal was attending the London premiere of the new film when news broke about Nelsons death. Reports suggest that William and his wife Kate Middleton were told about the death while the movie was playing, but the audience didnt find out until after the credits played. A two minute moment of silence was held in the theater.

Its obviously extremely sad and tragic news. We were just reminded of what an extraordinary and inspiring man Nelson Mandela was, and my thoughts and prayers are with him and his family, William told reporters while Kate stood by his side.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Love the whole look, just HATE the ponytail. Looks so unfinished.


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/05/prince-william-reacts-to-nelson-mandelas-death-video/
> 
> Prince William has spoken out about the death of former South African president Nelson Mandela moments after watching the new movie Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom.
> 
> The 31-year-old royal was attending the London premiere of the new film when news broke about Nelsons death. Reports suggest that William and his wife Kate Middleton were told about the death while the movie was playing, but the audience didnt find out until after the credits played. A two minute moment of silence was held in the theater.
> 
> Its obviously extremely sad and tragic news. We were just reminded of what an extraordinary and inspiring man Nelson Mandela was, and my thoughts and prayers are with him and his family, William told reporters while Kate stood by his side.



She seems really excited to meet Idris Elba.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Kate-leave-premiere-film-Mandelas-life.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...t.php?attachmentid=2420986&stc=1&d=1386299820


----------



## Eva1991

I like the dress she chose for the movie premiere but she should have opted for a different hairstyle. That ponytail doesn't look very good.


----------



## .pursefiend.

yes honey.. he has that effect on us too *swoons*


----------



## Sternchen

Love the look!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

.pursefiend. said:


> yes honey.. he has that effect on us too *swoons*
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2420956d1386298789-the-official-prince-william-and-catherine-kate-thread-kate-middleton-mandela-long-walk-freedom-screening-ksnmjfg73dnx.jpg


----------



## reddishblond

Love the picture of Kate and Idris, they both look great !


----------



## gelbergirl

I like that ponytail up-do look!


----------



## pinkpolo

I don't like how on the right side, her hair covers her ears like earmuffs. Kind of reminds me of Princess Leia's hair.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ge-goes-solo-tea-party-childrens-hospice.html


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ge-goes-solo-tea-party-childrens-hospice.html


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

What are those pants she is wearing? They look like velvet jeans. Not a fan, love her hair, coat & clutch


----------



## afsweet

can anyone ID her coat? i think she always looks great. she's lucky she can look good in almost anything since she's tall with a great figure. i love how genuinely happy and loving she seems to be.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

stephc005 said:


> can anyone ID her coat? i think she always looks great. she's lucky she can look good in almost anything since she's tall with a great figure. i love how genuinely happy and loving she seems to be.




It's from Reiss. 

http://www.reiss.com/womens/coats-and-jackets/delaney/grey/?utm_source=LinkShareUK&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=QFGLnEolOWg&_$ja=tsid:51145%7Ccgn:QFGLnEolOWg


----------



## mikimoto007

I think this is a terrible outfit - the worst I've seen by far. 

I kind of liked the ponytail with the Roland Mouret dress though...


----------



## Designed_One

Her weight is aging her so much.


----------



## Chanel522

Designed_One said:


> Her weight is aging her so much.




What in the world is wrong w her weight?  She has a fabulous toned, lean body and her face, hair and skin look so heathy.  

I actually really love this last outfit and also the one at the park.  She and William seem so down to earth and like they would be very friendly people.


----------



## PJ86

Chanel522 said:


> What in the world is wrong w her weight?  She has a fabulous toned, lean body and her face, hair and skin look so heathy.
> 
> I actually really love this last outfit and also the one at the park.  She and William seem so down to earth and like they would be very friendly people.



I agree.  She looks normal.  I think we are just too used to the botox face.  Her smile is genuine and warm.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mikimoto007 said:


> I think this is a terrible outfit - the worst I've seen by far.
> 
> I kind of liked the ponytail with the Roland Mouret dress though...



I've seen her in worse, but I agree this outfit is terrible. I also liked the ponytail with the gown. 

I agree that her weight ages her as well. If she gained a few pounds she'd probably look much younger. Although her sister looks quite a bit older too so maybe not.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I disagree about the weight. She has gained weight since George, she looks more healthy now than she did 2 years ago, IMO.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

For example:

Before baby:






After baby:










She looks a lot more healthy to me.


----------



## vimrod

stephc005 said:


> can anyone ID her coat? i think she always looks great. she's lucky she can look good in almost anything since she's tall with a great figure. i love how *genuinely happy and loving* she seems to be.



She really does. She comes off as so happy and content in life. She reminds me of Sandra Bullock a lot, just in that natural and unpretentious way. I also like that she looks "normal", that's not to diss exotical-looking celebs but Kate looks pretty in a very natural, normal everyday kind of way. Like if she wasn't a princess, and you saw her outside at the tube, she'd look like any normal girl. Refreshing.


----------



## DivineMissM

PJ86 said:


> I agree.  She looks normal.  I think we are just too used to the botox face.  Her smile is genuine and warm.



Agreed.  I guess we've forgotten what a 30ish year old woman is supposed to look like.    Well, Kate is it.  



vimrod said:


> She really does. She comes off as so happy and content in life. She reminds me of Sandra Bullock a lot, just in that natural and unpretentious way. I also like that she looks "normal", that's not to diss exotical-looking celebs but Kate looks pretty in a very natural, normal everyday kind of way. Like if she wasn't a princess, and you saw her outside at the tube, she'd look like any normal girl. Refreshing.



Yes, very girl next door.    And like Sandra, it's her inner beauty that makes her makes her stand out.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Trolley-Dolly said:


> I disagree about the weight. She has gained weight since George, she looks more healthy now than she did 2 years ago, IMO.




I agree she looks healthier now and I think if she gained a little bit more she'd look even better.


----------



## Chanel522

Some ppl just have very visible laugh lines and things like that.  Doesn't make them look "old" but in the realm of celebrities it's not the norm to see any line in their faces bc they're so full of Botox and filler.  Kate looks much prettier than Kim K for example and she looks younger, as well.  IMO anyway.  Kate just has a happy looking face and you can tell she's very comfortable in her own skin.


----------



## pink1

I think she looks genuinely interested and engaged during her interactions w/ others too.


----------



## Chloe302225

Out Today


----------



## Chanel522

So so pretty!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/11/kate-middleton-prince-william-glam-up-to-watch-3d-movie/

Kate Middleton and Prince William glam up to attend a screening of David Attenboroughs Alive 3D at the Natural History Museum on Wednesday evening (December 11) in London, England.

Earlier in the day, the royal couple were business casual while visiting the South Africa House in Trafalgar Square to pay their respects to the late Nelson Mandela.

Will and Kate signed the condolence book for the former South African president, who passed away last week while the couple was attending a screening of a film about his life.

FYI: Kate is wearing an Alice Temperley dress at the screening.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks gorgeous and the way she and William look at each other is just too cute.


----------



## sanmi

Her dress is really nice..


----------



## Bentley1

She looks lovely!

Any royal etiquette buffs know the reason behind them crossing their hands in front of them during public appearances, besides the obvious reason of having something to do with your hands?   William has done it for many years and now Kate since becoming Duchess.  I googled it, but didn't come up with any "royal" explanations.


----------



## curlybee

Chanel522 said:


> She looks gorgeous and the way she and William look at each other is just too cute.


It's really sweet. 
Someone here mentioned they thought Kate looked unhappy. I don't think so I think at times she looks nervous and uncomfortable at times doing the public thing  but I would be too if I were in hers shoes.

I think sh e looks happiest and most comfortable with William as she should.


----------



## Sharont2305

Avril said:


> Gorgeous! Love the pics of her in the park. She definitely would have security but they give her space I would assume and keep a short, safe distance away.


 
She does, whenever I have seen them the security is not far behind, they watch EVERYTHING xx


----------



## .pursefiend.

she looks really pretty. i like that dress


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/11/kate-middleton-prince-william-glam-up-to-watch-3d-movie/
> 
> Kate Middleton and Prince William glam up to attend a screening of David Attenborough&#8216;s Alive 3D at the Natural History Museum on Wednesday evening (December 11) in London, England.
> 
> Earlier in the day, the royal couple were business casual while visiting the South Africa House in Trafalgar Square to pay their respects to the late Nelson Mandela.
> 
> Will and Kate signed the condolence book for the former South African president, who passed away last week while the couple was attending a screening of a film about his life.
> 
> FYI: Kate is wearing an Alice Temperley dress at the screening.


William looks so handsome...


----------



## Coco Belle

Bentley1 said:


> She looks lovely!
> 
> Any royal etiquette buffs know the reason behind them crossing their hands in front of them during public appearances, besides the obvious reason of having something to do with your hands?   William has done it for many years and now Kate since becoming Duchess.  I googled it, but didn't come up with any "royal" explanations.



The reason human beings do that with their hands is to make themselves appear smaller, more submissive and less intimidating.

The royals do it either subconsciously (because they don't want to intimidate people that they meet in public) or because an image consultant recommended they start doing it (for the same reason!).

Kate didn't start doing that pose until she was publicly connected to the royals. I would be very surprised if she wasn't coached to take that posture -- if she wasn't coached, she is just copying William, who in turn copied his parents.


----------



## minababe

I just love them! and totally love her style!
her necklace ís from zara right?


----------



## rcy

I think she looks SO MUCH better in the pencil skirts rather than the short floaty things she typically wears. Really flatters her figure and less prone to a wardrobe malfunction with a stiff breeze!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks really pretty and they both look so happy together


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

She looks great. Love her diamonds & Jimmy Choo's!  That lace dress isn't my favorite, but she still looks great.


----------



## Bentley1

Coco Belle said:


> The reason human beings do that with their hands is to make themselves appear smaller, more submissive and less intimidating.
> 
> The royals do it either subconsciously (because they don't want to intimidate people that they meet in public) or because an image consultant recommended they start doing it (for the same reason!).
> 
> Kate didn't start doing that pose until she was publicly connected to the royals. I would be very surprised if she wasn't coached to take that posture -- if she wasn't coached, she is just copying William, who in turn copied his parents.



Thanks, Coco Belle!

Yeah, I noticed Kate starting to do it once she began making public appearances after their wedding. She may have been doing it before, but I noticed it a lot more post marriage.  

I definitely agree that she was coached and it was part of her etiquette training.  It's an endearing type of body language, so it's working!


----------



## mikimoto007

minababe said:


> I just love them! and totally love her style!
> her necklace ís from zara right?



The pendant she is wearing with the black lace dress and black suit is from Mappin and Webb, from the fortune collection.


----------



## minababe

mikimoto007 said:


> The pendant she is wearing with the black lace dress and black suit is from Mappin and Webb, from the fortune collection.



I mean the statement necklace she wore with the long white dress


----------



## mikimoto007

minababe said:


> I mean the statement necklace she wore with the long white dress



In that case, you're totally right - Zara.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Yesterday, attending lunch with the Queen & other members of the BRF. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lace-Christmas-celebration-tiny-Fiat-500.html


----------



## Sternchen

I like William in glasses!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Ditto


----------



## Belle49

William looks great in glasses.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/25...liam-christmas-day-service-with-prince-harry/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and her husband Prince William attend ChristmasDay service at Sandringham on Wednesday (December 25) in Kings Lynn, England.

The royals were joined by the 31-year-old Duke of Cambridges younger brother Prince Harry, who is still sporting his beard following his trip to the South Pole.

Other members of the royal family including Princess Eugenie and Princess Beatrice were also in attendance for the holiday gathering.


----------



## jennalovesbags

That tartan outfit is stunning. She looks amazing and love Harry with some facial hair, too!


----------



## blingaholic

I love that they hold hands


----------



## Sternchen

Everybody looks great!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I popped in for Harry and was not disappointed! 

It's an unpopular opinion, but I think Wills and Kate dress SO old and without personality. His pants were a good 2" above his shoe. I get that they have to be "appropriate" but it would be nice to see looks that are modern and with the times. A trendier closed toe shoe paired with a classic overcoat? A hat that isn't a fascinator?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Beatrice and Eugenie have a rather interesting look about them


----------



## murt

I love that plaid coat!


----------



## Eva1991

I don't like the plaid coat on Kate; it's too dark; a lighter colored coat would've been better. I love how she and William hold hands while they walk!!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Gimmethebag said:


> It's an unpopular opinion, but I think Wills and Kate dress SO old and without personality.



no I agree, I have always thought this about Kate, she frequently dresses matronly and dowdy-looking for her age.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree, Kate generally looks frumpy IMO.


----------



## Staci_W

DC-Cutie said:


> Beatrice and Eugenie have a rather interesting look about them


 Bug-eyed alien with big, masculine jaw lines


----------



## sanmi

she looks pretty nice in that green coat.


----------



## Stansy

I wonder if it's true that Kate is pregnant again?


----------



## jennalovesbags

Stansy said:


> I wonder if it's true that Kate is pregnant again?




Where did that come from? If/when she has another baby I hope her pregnancy is easier!


----------



## Coco Belle

jennalovesbags said:


> Where did that come from? If/when she has another baby I hope her pregnancy is easier!



Me too! Usually hyperemesis is worse in subsequent pregnancies. Really hope that's not the case for her.


----------



## Stansy

jennalovesbags said:


> Where did that come from? If/when she has another baby I hope her pregnancy is easier!



A german magazin named Bunte reports that an american magazin (they didn't give the name) wrote this. They say that the news were announced in the family on Christman Eve - whoever told the tabloids.....


----------



## sanmi

if she was pregnant again, that was pretty fast. baby George is only 3 months old.


----------



## kaitydid

sanmi said:


> if she was pregnant again, that was pretty fast. baby George is only 3 months old.



He's actually 5 months old.


----------



## sanmi

kaitydid said:


> He's actually 5 months old.



Oh thanks.
Baby George was born on July 22..


----------



## purseprincess32

William does look great with his glasses! Kate looks great and seems quite down to earth.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Love her green hat


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Star is the American magazine that's reporting she's pregnant. They say she 3 months along, which means she would have conceived when George was only 2 months. Not impossible, but unlikely IMO. Plus they talk about a baby bump on a recent walk in Kensington Gardens, but I don't see any evidence under that McQueen coat, which is very form-fitting.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Her & William are going to Australia in April, she would be 8 months by then if she were 3 months pregnant now, which is risky to fly when so far along. A load of BS if you ask me...


----------



## Sternchen

I think it's very unlikely that she's pregnant again. Maybe soon, but not now.

On the other hand: I have heard that Victoria of Sweden is pregnant again?


----------



## Stansy

I have a friend who was born in the same year as her sister - January 7th is my friend's b'day and December 25th her sister's. And according to her parents that was not planned 

Back back to topic or rather some more OT: I also read about the rumors of Victoria of Sweden being pregnant again. But then she went skiing - I don't know if you can or should still do that when expecting? We will probably see


----------



## Alexenjie

I would think that Kate would show a lot sooner on any future pregnancies. I was thinking during her first pregnancy that she was never going to actually show but she ended up looking bigger then I would have thought. She is so thin to start with.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I think she had a good size bump.  The "royal sources" would say anything about her to earn some $$$[


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

It's Kate's 32nd birthday today, I saw this on Facebook & thought it was fun. 

http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/01/32-gifs-for-kate-middletons-32nd-birthday.html

Some of them are kinda funny!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Sternchen said:


> I think it's very unlikely that she's pregnant again. Maybe soon, but not now.
> 
> On the other hand: I have heard that Victoria of Sweden is pregnant again?



Really? I love her! (Victoria)


----------



## charmesh

.pursefiend. said:


> Really? I love her! (Victoria)



She seems so genuinely happy. And isn't she godmother to most of the future monarchs of Europe.


----------



## DivineMissM

Trolley-Dolly said:


> It's Kate's 32nd birthday today, I saw this on Facebook & thought it was fun.
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2014/01/32-gifs-for-kate-middletons-32nd-birthday.html
> 
> Some of them are kinda funny!



She's so beautiful.  Even when she's being "awkward". lol


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Caribbean-Prince-William-stay-home-study.html

Kate and George are currently on holiday on Mustique with her family.


----------



## Sasha2012

Laughing as she carries her baby son in her arms, Kate Middleton clearly enjoyed taking son Prince George on his first foreign holiday.

Kate jetted out to Mustique just over a week ago with the six-month-old, leaving husband Prince William at home to continue his studies at Cambridge.

The image was captured by a freelance photographer as she was disembarking a British Airways flight in St Vincent before catching a  private jet to the exclusive Caribbean island.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ying-son-Caribbean-airport.html#ixzz2sJCVKSgT


----------



## sanmi

Her boy is so cute.. Loves to see pics of them


----------



## LnA

Aww he looks so soft and cuddly. Wish we could see his cute little face!


----------



## Sternchen

Oh I just want to squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze him!!!!


----------



## Echoes

> Kate Middleton is getting a royal makeover. According to a new report, Queen Elizabeth has ordered the Duchess of Cambridge to make some changes to her signature style.
> 
> Royal correspondent for Vanity Fair, Katie Nicholl, wrote a piece for the Daily Mail claiming that sources confirmed that the Queen is ordering Middleton to wear dresses with a lower hemline and to start wearing a tiara - a staple both the Queen and Queen Mother enjoy wearing.
> 
> The changes will reportedly happen before Middleton leaves in April for her three-and-a-half week tour in Australia.
> 
> "The trip will be about Kate appearing more Royal than ever - you can expect to see a lot more tiaras and the Queen will be watching closely," the source said.
> 
> Reportedly Queen Elizabeth has asked her own personal stylist, Angela Kelly, to help Middleton pack for the trip. Kelly was also asked to select more statement jewelry pieces for Middleton to wear, right from the Queen's personal collection.
> 
> "Angela has been asked to start selecting jewels ahead of the trip," a Palace source said. "She knows most of the pieces in the Queen's private collection."
> 
> During the trip, Middleton will have several outfit changes (sometimes four in one day). To help her transition into a new, more polished look the Duchess reached out to some of her favorite designers like Alice Temperley and Sarah Burton for Alexander McQueen to create modified versions of her favorite dresses and gowns.
> 
> The 31-year-old new mom is known for her trendy, above-the-knee dresses. According to Vanity Fair's royal correspondent, Queen Elizabeth has "outlawed" Middleton's usual dresses so they won't take away from her more "grown-up image" and to also prevent any wardrobe malfunctions.
> 
> Middleton has been photographed several times trying to keep her skirt in place on a windy day. According to the report, she will be able to keep her hairstylist, Amanda Cook Tucker but the hairdresser had to be trained on how to properly pin a tiara to the Duchess' head.



http://www.hngn.com/articles/23788/...abeth-orders-duchess-wear-longer-hemlines.htm

She should go shorter.  Tell Ole PuckerFace to stuff it.


----------



## Gimmethebag

And now it begins...


----------



## Nathalya

Gimmethebag said:


> And now it begins...



What do you mean?


You're avi is so funny


----------



## Gimmethebag

Nathalya said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> 
> You're avi is so funny


William and Kate have gotten a lot of free passes since the palace is sensitive about becoming too "overbearing," like Princess Diana experienced. The palace seems to be changing direction, with the Queen now telling Kate how she needs to dress. She will likely have to fulfill more than 35 engagements this year too.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I wouldn"t mind the tiaras and the jewelry, but let her wear her gorgeous dresses!


----------



## Nathalya

Gimmethebag said:


> William and Kate have gotten a lot of free passes since the palace is sensitive about becoming too "overbearing," like Princess Diana experienced. The palace seems to be changing direction, with the Queen now telling Kate how she needs to dress. She will likely have to fulfill more than 35 engagements this year too.



Thanks for explaining. I agree with you


----------



## Sasha2012

Laughing as she carries her baby son in her arms, the Duchess of Cambridge takes future king Prince George on his first foreign holiday.

These relaxed and charming photographs were shot as Kate and her six month-old son disembarked a commercial flight in St Vincent on route to the paradise island of Mustique.

Although the Duchess had to leave her husband, Prince William, at home to continue with his studies at Cambridge University, it was still very much a family occasion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ied-mother-foreign-holiday.html#ixzz2sxTsUdC3


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2557090/Portrait-Gallery.html

Kate wearing a previously worn navy Jenny Packham with mega diamond necklace on loan from the queen.

I really don't like this look.  The dress is quite nice the way the it was designed to be worn, off-the-shoulder, but I think it would look better all in one colour. The necklace is stunning, but I just don't think it goes with the dress.I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge joined stars from the world of art and showbiz at the National Portrait Gallery this evening as she carried out her first royal engagement of the year.

Kate looked regal in a dark blue gown as she arrived for the Portrait Gala at the central London gallery along with guests including photographer David Bailey, Olympic rowing gold medallist Katherine Grainger and British artists Grayson Perry and Jonathan Yeo.

The Duchess, who recently returned from holiday on the island of Mustique with her family and six-month-old son Prince George, will view the hand-written Pen Portraits and the Mystery Portrait Postcards display.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2557090/Portrait-Gallery.html#ixzz2t34UB1B4


----------



## afsweet

beautiful dress! I think a side part would have looked better though.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge attends The Portrait Gala 2014: Collecting To Inspire at National Portrait Gallery on February 11, 2014 in London, England.


----------



## cakegirl

Her hair. I wish she could get over the ringlets.


----------



## whimsic

Hate that plain hair


----------



## sanmi

she looks lovely in that dress.


----------



## HiromiT

Love the dress and the necklace but not together.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Beautiful dress! A soft semi updo and scaled down bling and she would have knocked it right out of the park.  Love the liquid shimmer of the gown, just gorgeous!


----------



## Sternchen

Beautiful dress but I really wish she would do something different with her hair. I think it's the pieces in the front that bother me the most.


----------



## summer2815

It would also be nice if she stopped with the lower eyelid liner.


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful!  I like that her hair is slightly different this time, just looks like it needs to be brushed and coiffed a little in first few pics.  This is her signature, we have to get used to it.  At least she curled it differently, lol!
Must be cool to have the queen loan you jewels!


----------



## 26Alexandra

summer2815 said:


> It would also be nice if she stopped with the lower eyelid liner.



It is permanent, so no stopping that!


----------



## Nathalya

beautiful dress, that boring hair though... ullhair:


----------



## summer2815

26Alexandra said:


> It is permanent, so no stopping that!



I had no idea!


----------



## Swanky

LOVE that she re-wears her things!!

*We've seen that before, Kate! Thrifty Duchess upcycles her Jenny  Packham evening gown... with the Queen's priceless wedding diamonds*



*Kate wore the dress to gala last night at National Portrait Gallery *
*Paired it with diamond necklace on loan from Queen Elizabeth 
*
*Previously wore dress in October to dinner at Kensington Palace 
*
*Gown by Jenny Packham, one of Duchess's favorite designers
*
 
  The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are  beloved by the nation for bringing a modern touch to the ancient  institution of the British monarchy.

Notoriously  sensitive to the economic climate Kate has managed to remain a fashion  icon while embracing the high street and often recycling her expensive  gowns.

And true to form last night the Duchess stepped out in a stunning gown which she previously debuted back in October.









 Kate wore the Jenny Packham gown first in October (right) and then again last night (left) 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...vening-gown-royal-diamonds.html#ixzz2t9Ez8kMP 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## ByeKitty

I like her hair and make-up in those pictures, although I guess an updo would look great with that dress


----------



## Swanky

She needs an updo, Jen Aniston does too.   Some girls never pull the hair up but look so good when they do.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her makeup always exacerbates how old and tired she looks IMO. It's so harsh. Softer makeup would do wonders for her I think. Her sister has the same problem.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her makeup always exacerbates how old and tired she looks IMO. It's so harsh. Softer makeup would do wonders for her I think. Her sister has the same problem.


Absolutely, at this point she looks years older than her age. She really needs a younger fresh look.


----------



## Sternchen

26Alexandra said:


> It is permanent, so no stopping that!



Really?!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Sternchen said:


> Really?!



Yes! Permanent eyeliner above and under her eyes! Take a look at different pictures of her. The eyeliner looks identical in every pictures!


----------



## Nathalya

Are there any pics of her with her hair up? I never put my hair up because I dislike my ears. Maybe she has the same?


----------



## ChanelGirlE

Nathalya said:


> Are there any pics of her with her hair up? I never put my hair up because I dislike my ears. Maybe she has the same?



Here's a few looks in an updo...

I just did a search on Pinterest


----------



## Nathalya

^ Very pretty!

If my hair is up, I also have a little on the top of my ears. So they dont stick out that much


----------



## ByeKitty

I hardly ever put my hair up because I don't like how my face looks when it's not framed by hair... Maybe Kate also feels more confident with her hair down?


----------



## IramImtiaz

She looks like a completely different person with an updo. So damn gorgeous!


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...t-wears-LK-Bennett-dress-open-new-school.html

Picture of Kate at Art Room today. Blah outfit, but I think her hair looks good, if windswept. 

William is helping a floods today.


----------



## qudz104

funny little aside&#8230; the cartier diamond necklace that was lent to her by the queen was a gift from one of the Nizams of Hyderabad (India) over 60 years ago&#8230; its where my family is originally from so it was kinda cool to see that bit of history in a modern look.


----------



## murt

qudz104 said:


> funny little aside the cartier diamond necklace that was lent to her by the queen was a gift from one of the Nizams of Hyderabad (India) over 60 years ago its where my family is originally from so it was kinda cool to see that bit of history in a modern look.



My mom's side of the family is from Hyderabad too!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/16/prince-william-baftas-2014-red-carpet/

Prince William walks the red carpet during the 2014 British Academy Film Awards held at The Royal Opera House on Sunday (February 16) in London, England.

The 31-year-old future King of England  who is President of the British Academy of Film and Television Arts  was accompanied by Amanda Berry OBE, Chief Executive of BAFTA.

At the ceremony, Prince William presented Dame Helen Mirren with the Fellowship award.

We are delighted to welcome our President back to the EE British Academy Film Awards. Amanda has said. The Duke loves film and he is incredibly supportive of the work BAFTA does.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Queen Elizabeth II and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge attend the Dramatic Arts reception at Buckingham Palace on February 17, 2014 in London, England.


----------



## Encore Hermes

She looks great!


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge talks to head teacher Gloria Lowe during the opening of the ICAP Art Room at Northolt High School on February 14, 2014 in Ealing, England. The Duchess of Cambridge has been Royal Patron of The Art Room since January 2012, reflecting her interest in the arts and her particular interest in using the creativity of art to enrich the lives of young people. The Art Room is a national charity which offers art as therapy to children and young people aged five to 16 who are facing challenges in their lives. Art Room practitioners support students and help them grow their self-confidence, self-esteem and engagement with education through art.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks beautiful and so genuinely happy. Very refreshing.


----------



## Designed_One

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her makeup always exacerbates how old and tired she looks IMO. It's so harsh. Softer makeup would do wonders for her I think. Her sister has the same problem.


 
I think her weight doesn't help either. She looks a lot better when she's not so thin.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Designed_One said:


> I think her weight doesn't help either. She looks a lot better when she's not so thin.




I agree with that too.


----------



## Sternchen

She looks like a genuinely happy person


----------



## Nathalya

Bentley1 said:


> She looks beautiful and so genuinely happy. Very refreshing.



Agree, she also has the funniest facial expressions


----------



## MJDaisy

love kate. wish i saw more pics of her and will together. Seems like they usually have their own separate things going on.


----------



## 26Alexandra

No sign of longer skirts and a lot of statement jewelry yet...


----------



## Chanel522

I adore Kate.  She always looks so happy and genuinely engaged in what she's doing.  I'm sure that she makes everyone she's with feel very important.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She got a Cartier Ballon Bleu watch.


----------



## Chloe302225

Leaving Bunga Bunga club after celebrating a friend's birthday


----------



## DivineMissM

26Alexandra said:


> No sign of longer skirts and a lot of statement jewelry yet...



Do longer skirts an statement jewelry mean something?


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO, bunga bunga club??


----------



## 26Alexandra

DivineMissM said:


> Do longer skirts an statement jewelry mean something?



http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...rine-kate-thread-642321-434.html#post26164632
I was referring to this article.


----------



## Tivo

Chloe302225 said:


> Leaving Bunga Bunga club after celebrating a friend's birthday


William is starting to look weird to me. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Tivo said:


> William is starting to look weird to me. I can't put my finger on it.



His face looks like he gained some weight, but I don't really notice it on his body.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

26Alexandra said:


> His face looks like he gained some weight, but I don't really notice it on his body.



He looks like he had his wisdom teeth pulled! He has chipmunk cheeks.


----------



## DivineMissM

26Alexandra said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...rine-kate-thread-642321-434.html#post26164632
> I was referring to this article.



Ah!  Thanks.


----------



## 26Alexandra

YellowLabKiss said:


> He looks like he had his wisdom teeth pulled! He has chipmunk cheeks.



Haha, yes, maybe that's the case!


----------



## ByeKitty

It's just his inner Charles coming to the surface as he ages


----------



## afsweet

Can anyone ID that black coat she wore to the club? She looks great!


----------



## ncch

stephc005 said:


> Can anyone ID that black coat she wore to the club? She looks great!



I think it's from temperley London.


----------



## anitalilac

I was about to ask about her coat too! It is beautiful...


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ncch said:


> I think it's from temperley London.



Yep, it's the Odele and they reissued it this year.

http://whatkatewore.com/tag/kate-middleton-temperley-shearling-coat/

http://www.temperleylondon.com/shop/classic-odele-sheepskin-coat.html


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.express.co.uk/news/royal...ddleton-fly-to-Maldives-for-week-long-holiday

Kate and William are believed to be on holiday in Maldives


----------



## Sasha2012

Prince William said today that 'one is enough at the moment' when it comes to royal babies.

The royal father, who has seven month old Prince George with his wife, Kate, made the telling comment as they visited the Irish Guards barracks for St Patrick's Day.

Regimental Sergeant Major Ray Collister asked William if there were any more 'baby Micks' on the way, Micks being the nickname for the Irish Guards, and he replied: 'Maybe one day. One's enough at the moment.

Ray, 56, said afterwards: 'He said maybe when there's time.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rds-St-Patricks-Day-Parade.html#ixzz2wEVIHLIx


----------



## 26Alexandra

Kate looks gorgeous! I really love her hairdo!


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't find Kate at all gorgeous. I think she is aging rapidly which is probably something that is of her control. Maybe she would look better if she softened her eye brows?


 I do love the color and style of her shoes and coat.


----------



## pink1

I love them   Her smile always seems genuine.


----------



## Laila619

Kate is lovely.


----------



## Bentley1

I really like Kate and find her very pretty, but I agree with above that she seems to be aging quickly facially. I think it may be genetics since her sister seems to be aging rapidly as well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Bentley1 said:


> I really like Kate and find her very pretty, but I agree with above that she seems to be aging quickly facially. I think it may be genetics since her sister seems to be aging rapidly as well.




Yes I think it's genetic and also the harsh eye makeup they wear can't help matters.


----------



## mikimoto007

Agreed - she seems to have aged a lot since her engagement. 

Hat doesn't match her coat - neutral accessories would have been a lot better.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't really see how she looks aging or beyond her years... She is very thin though, makes her look gaunt.


----------



## curlybee

She's pretty, and I've always thought she looks older than her age  If I didn't know anything about her and just saw a picture I'd assume she was late 30s to mid 40s . She's currently very thin and I think that contributes to her looking older. Personally I think she looks her best when she's got a little weight in her cheeks she glows then.

Her best features are her hair and smile.


----------



## murt

curlybee said:


> She's pretty, and I've always thought she looks older than her age  If I didn't know anything about her and just saw a picture I'd assume she was late 30s to mid 40s . She's currently very thin and I think that contributes to her looking older. Personally I think she looks her best when she's got a little weight in her cheeks she glows then.
> 
> Her best features are her hair and smile.



I think it's mostly the heavy eyeliner + tons of blush+bronzer+fake tan that does it - she really plasters her face in makeup -- it's especially noticeable when you see her in profile - she's got tons and tons of bronzer/blush all over her cheeks, and she really doesn't need any contouring.

ETA: her sister also wears the same style of makeup and also goes very heavy on the tan.


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-coat-Duchess-Cambridge-friends-wedding.html

Truly awful outfit to wedding, all beautiful clothing items individually...but nothing goes with anything. Bizarre.


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-26802340

Adorable new picture of George released. He and lupo look like great pals.


----------



## curlybee

This maybe the first outfit of Kate's I don't love. Maybe she was being careful not to showup the bride.

Baby George is just scrumptious!


----------



## Avril

Adorable!


----------



## AEGIS

wow she lost that baby weight quickly!


----------



## Bentley1

Avril said:


> Adorable!



Omg I love love this photo!


----------



## DivineMissM

Precious!


----------



## Starlett309

mikimoto007 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-coat-Duchess-Cambridge-friends-wedding.html
> 
> Truly awful outfit to wedding, all beautiful clothing items individually...but nothing goes with anything. Bizarre.



On gosh....would not like to be in the same outfit as kate! You can see how the coat has been professionally tailored to fit her body perfectly where as it looks ill-fitting "off the rack" on the other lady.

As for the outfit itself...I don't think Kate looks terrible but its her usual very boring posh and expensive uniform.


----------



## mikimoto007

Starlett309 said:


> On gosh....would not like to be in the same outfit as kate! You can see how the coat has been professionally tailored to fit her body perfectly where as it looks ill-fitting "off the rack" on the other lady.
> 
> As for the outfit itself...I don't think Kate looks terrible but its her usual very boring posh and expensive uniform.



I think the other lady looks fine - but I don't think her accessories really add to it either. 

I just hate the soft blue with the heavy black. Ordinarily, I'm fine with blue and black together but it doesn't look right on this occasion.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I love that new family picture !  So adorable


----------



## Bitten

DF and I saw the new family portrait shot with Lupo in there and agreed - cutest royal family pic ever!!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Congratulations!!!!!

Oh god it is April first

Disregard


----------



## mikimoto007

http://video.news.ninemsn.com.au
This a video of Kate and William arriving in Sydney and boarding a flight to Wellington.


----------



## Chloe302225

Boarding the flight to New Zealand


----------



## Swanky

*These Kate Middleton & Prince George Pics Will Melt Your Heart! *






*Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge* (aka *Kate Middleton*) carries her absolutely adorable 8-month-old son *Prince George* at the Wellington Military Terminal during their *first day of the royal tour* on Monday (April 7) in Wellington, New Zealand.
The absolutely adorable pair were joined by husband/dad *Prince William
*.
 Over the course of three weeks, the royal trio will visit a total of twelve cities in both New Zealand and Australia, including attending a yacht race in Auckland Harbour, paying their respects to victims of the 2011 earthquake in Christchurch, and visiting Ayres Rock in Australia.
FYI: These photos were taken by an official photographer from the royal family&#8217;s press pool.


----------



## Bentley1

So cute! 

The baby favors William, I don't see much of Kate in him yet. Adorable family!!


----------



## anitalilac

I see alot of William too.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I don't see anybody in that cute baby.


----------



## chowlover2

He 's adorable! I love Kate in red!


----------



## nastasja

Such a cutie. At first I didn't see it, but as he's gotten older I totally see William.


----------



## Sasha2012

Prince George is so cute, he looks like his father.

via Daily Mail


----------



## curlybee

Bag*Snob said:


> I don't see anybody in that cute baby.




This. He's really cute, but to me he doesn't favor either of his parents at the moment.


----------



## leeann

Aw, Prince George!


----------



## Sternchen

Awww, Georgie!!! How adorable  I love him


----------



## qudz104

What a cutie! He def looks more like William.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's adorable, baby too, and she looks beautiful in red.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Prince Gerorge's little legs are SO CUTE!

I was like wait, what?  when  I saw that guy's bum!


----------



## afsweet

So precious! I can't believe he's 8 months already...


----------



## Nathalya

Baby is adorable


----------



## Alexenjie

George is so cute! He doesn't look like either parent to me. I love to see Prince William carrying the baby's toys.


----------



## Sasha2012

Prince George undertook his first royal crawl-about today as he attended a parent and baby group with his own, world-famous, mummy and daddy.

The eight-month-old was brought along by his clearly proud parents, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, to the playdate organised by The Royal New Zealand Plunket Society at Government House in Wellington.

Following his scene-stealing appearance on Monday when the family arrived in New Zealand to begin their three week tour Down Under, all eyes were on the future king as he was introduced to ten babies born within a few weeks of his own birthday, on July 22 last year.

It was the first time that the third in line to the throne had undertaken a public duty  of sorts. But it clearly wont be the first, in what will be a lifetime of royal service.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...official-public-engagement.html#ixzz2yMiU0nrp


----------



## morgan20

Ahh what a cutie.....does not like Kate or Will to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

Those cheeks, he's adorable. He looks like Will's mini me to me.


----------



## sanmi

He's such a sweetie. So chubby and cute. Nice to see these pics.
Keep the photos coming.


----------



## Bentley1

What an absolutely adorable little boy!! My goodness, the picture of him hugging Kate!! Beyond precious!

Wonder who he got his cute big brown eyes from.


----------



## 26Alexandra

So cute!!!


----------



## myown

aww he is so cute!


----------



## Avril

George is just ADORABLE!!!!!    The pic of him in Catherine's arms is just so cute!


----------



## Nathalya

Omggg George is soooo adorable!! 
He makes the funniest faces


----------



## Sternchen

OMGosh!!!! My heart is bursting 

What a sweet little baby  Love these photos and this family


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/09/kate-middleton-prince-george-enjoy-play-date-with-other-parents/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) carries her absolutely adorable 8-month-old son Prince George while attending Plunketts Parents Group at Government House on Wednesday (April 9) in Wellington, New Zealand.

The mother-son duo were accompanied by husband/dad Prince William.

Its madness, there are babies everywhere! William shared during the new parents party.

During the visit, Prince George was seen having a blast while playing with toys and interacting with other adorable babies.

Earlier in the week, Kate and William were spotted partaking in a ceremonial welcome after arriving in New Zealand.


----------



## Sternchen

How cool this must have been for the other new parents. They'll later be able to tell their kids "As a baby, you played with the (future) King of England!"


----------



## NYCBelle

He's so adorable!!!


----------



## charmesh

He seems so happy and well adjusted. He is a confident baby.


----------



## boxermom

George looks so happy and healthy and his parents obviously adore him. I remember photos of Diana and her sons and how happy she was with them.


----------



## September24

In some pics I see William in him, in others I don't see either Kate or William, have to wait till he grows more I guess


----------



## Avril

The cuteness!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

I see flashes of William in the eyes. Really great to see her being so hands on.  When have we ever seen a future king with a handful of mummy's hair in his fist. Love it.


----------



## poopsie

i see flashes of Harry in some of the pics


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/09/kate-middleton-is-regal-in-blue-at-a-wreath-laying-ceremony/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William attend a ceremony at the war memorial in Seymour Square on Thursday (April 10) in the town of Blenheim, New Zealand.

The royals laid a wreath containing messages that the wrote by hand to mark 100 years since WW1.

Kate took her absolutely adorable baby boy Prince George to an event the day before to play with other infants.

FYI: Kate is wearing an Alexander McQueen coat.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks lovely.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Prince George is so cute, he looks like his father.
> 
> via Daily Mail



LOVEEEEEW That coat hat combo!!! She and William will make great monarchs! 

I pray Camilla never gets to be Regent.


----------



## Ladybug09

AEGIS said:


> wow she lost that baby weight quickly!



Well she wasn't big to begin with!


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> So cute!
> 
> The baby favors William, I don't see much of Kate in him yet. Adorable family!!



Yup! Looks like William as a child.







anitalilac said:


> I see alot of William too.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Hell no.







Coco Belle said:


> William and Harry are fond of Camilla. I'm sure they will work out between themselves which name would make them all the most comfortable. Nothing wrong with calling her Granny/Grandma if that's what they want to do.




I think they put on a front. I Dont think that all is forgotten, but I think for their Fathers sake, they play it cool for the public. 






Gimmethebag said:


> I do too. I think Camilla and her family have had a good influence on him... Maybe that's why the boys like her? She's humanized Charles?


He's humanized because he's finally grown a set of balls and is living the life that he always wanted to have. He finally said, to hell with it, I'm going to live my life. Life is always better when you live Your best life instead of the life others/your parents want you to live.








lovehgss1 said:


>











Midge S said:


> I'd like to see her give her hair a nice cut, maybe to shoulder length.   I think it ages her how it is right now (and honestly if those pictures are accurate I think she looks 10 years older then she actually is.)











mundodabolsa said:


> she needs a haircut, she can keep it long but it has completely grown out of any shape.




I agree she would look best with some kind of style cut into her hair.





chowlover2 said:


> Diana would have been so proud that Will & Kate have as normal a life as possible in the public eye.











Trolley-Dolly said:


> For example:
> 
> Before baby:
> View attachment 2424590
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424591
> 
> 
> After baby:
> 
> View attachment 2424592
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424593
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424594
> 
> 
> She looks a lot more healthy to me.




All of those were right after the baby. She IS thin. She looks good, but thin.






Sternchen said:


> I like William in glasses!




Me too!






Designed_One said:


> I think her weight doesn't help either. She looks a lot better when she's not so thin.


Agree.


----------



## Swanky

*Kate joins the All Blacks: Duchess of Cambridge wears breathtaking gown embroidered with silver ferns for evening reception in New Zealand*


The Duchess of Cambridge paid tribute to her royal tour hosts tonight as she dazzled in an evening dress embroidered with silver ferns.
Kate, 31, wore a bespoke black Jenny Packham dress which had been hand-stitched with silver beading to represent New Zealand's national emblem.
The Queen has long employed the trick of incorporating an item of national importance in her outfits when on foreign tours - and it appears that the Duchess has now taken a leaf out of her book.






 The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a state dinner at Government House in Wellington, which was attended by the country's political leaders   





Stunning: The Duchess of Cambridge dazzled in a black gown by Jenny Packham with silver beading as she joined Prince William at a lavish State Reception
She and Prince William were attending a lavish State Reception thrown this evening by Governor General Sir Jerry Mateparae, the Queens representative in New Zealand, at his official residence, Government House.

Although it was not a tiara-worthy occasion, the reception is still one of the glitziest engagements of their three-week tour of New Zealand and Australia and all eyes were on the dazzling Duchess.
 
On their arrival back in Wellington following a day out in Blenheim, William had a few minutes to freshen up before almost immediately going into calls in the Liverpool Room with the leader of the opposition, David Cunliffe and the Prime Minister John Key.
  
William and Kate were next ushered into the Blundell Room - where their son George, who was sleeping upstairs with his nanny, had played on the carpet just a day earlier - for official photographs.
Finally it was time to join their guests for a glass of local wine and some stunning canapés showing off the best of local produce in the Ballroom, heralded by a flourish of trumpets from the six-strong Lance of Trumpeters.
On the menu was parmesan and horopito shortbreads with Zany Zeus Feta and heirloom tomato, smoked and potted Lake Taupo trout with oatcakes and capers, oysters on ice with shallot and Chardonnay vinaigrette, braised Cardorona Merino lamb tarts with fresh mint, tomato and black olive. There were also cocktail Paua fritters with garlic mayonnaise and pickled ginger, dressed Waikanae crab toasts with lime and herbs, Windsor Blue and beetroot risotto balls with green herb mayonnaise, South Island rabbit pies and custard tarts with kiwifruit and kaffir lime.
As the guests mingled, chatted and sipped on chilled local wine, the Royal New Zealand Air Force jazz quintet played a selection of lively tunes including Nina Simone's My Baby Just Cares For Me.






The Duchess of Cambridge's dress had hand-stitched silver beading on the shoulder in the pattern of a fern, New Zealand's national emblem






 Kate and William shared a moment together during the state reception at Government House in Wellington





 The duchess chatted to guests at the state reception, which comes at the beginning of her three-week tour of Australia and New Zealand with husband William

Prince William began his speech by speaking Maori and joked afterwards 'no mistakes just yet!'
 He said: 'Rau rangatira m&#257; o Aotearoa, t&#275;n&#257; koutou katoa.'
 Translated this meant: Distinguished people of New Zealand, greetings to you all.

He continued:  'Thank you also for hosting Catherine, George and me during our time in New Zealand. I hope that George doesnt keep you up! He's at his most vocal at 3am, as you may have noticed - I swear I heard him doing the haka this morning. He's a bonny lad and you'll be pleased to know that he's currently preparing for life as a prop forward!

'I cannot tell you how happy I am to be back here in Gods Own Country  as I have learned to call it  and this time with my wife and son.  

'When I returned to New Zealand for the first time as an adult in 2005, I came mainly to watch the All Blacks against the British and Irish Lions  the best way to be introduced to this sports-passionate nation.  

'In subsequent visits, my affection and admiration for New Zealand has only deepened. '

He continued: 'On this visit, I have no doubt that it will be Catherine  and not just me  who falls for New Zealand.  

'The qualities that New Zealanders share in common with one another  warm-heartedness, generosity, neighbourliness, openness, an instinctive sense of justice and freedom, to name just a few  are qualities that I suspect  given your modesty  you may take for granted.  But they are qualities for which New Zealanders are admired the world over.'
Turning to his grandmother's portrait he added: 'Her Majesty is portrayed wearing her silver fern brooch, which provides a simple but clear reminder of 

Her Majestys deep affection for the people of New Zealand.

'Kia ora t&#257;tou katoa (Greetings to us all).' 






 Kate followed in the sartorial footsteps of Queen Elizabeth II, who is known to incorporate items of national importance in her outfits when on foreign tours, by wearing a black gown with a silver fern embellished in the shoulder








 Kate and William revealed the new painting of the monarch, which will hang in the the New Zealand Portrait Gallery. The painting was financed by a group of young people who also selected the artist

What do you think? The new portrait was subjected to close scrutiny by the Duke and Duchess

After his speech, Prince William unveiled a portrait of his grandmother by a New Zealand artist.

In September 2012 the New Zealand Portrait Gallery commissioned a portrait of The Queen for their permanent collection to commemorate the Diamond Jubilee.
A group of young people pledged funds to finance the portrait and picked a young artist,  Nick Cuthell.
Cuthell had a sitting with The Queen in the UK in October 2013.
Described as an emerging artist who divides his time between the UK and NZ, much of his art practice is dedicated to portraiture.
In 2009 in London, he was commissioned to paint the director and cast of the Theatre Royal's production of Waiting for Godot and more recently he was commissioned to paint the official portrait of Dr Alan Bollard, the departing Governor of the Reserve Bank of New Zealand. 
The NZ Portrait Gallery holds in trust for the nation a collection of portraits, which reflect the history, development, events and personalities of the country.
The Duke, in a smart dark suit, arrived in the Liverpool Room at Government House and was greeted by Leader of the Opposition/Labour Party, Hon David Cunliffe, who presented William with a piece of local art by local artist Nick Cuthell. The plaque-like item featured inscribed markings on a metal sheer. It had three distinctive Koru leaves on it.
'That's very kind of you,' William told Cunliffe. 'The colours and detail are wonderful.'
Cunliffe went on to explain the symbolism of the Koru leaves, saying that it had many meanings including harmony, new beginnings and nurturing.
'It's beautiful,' William smiled. 'Thank you.'    


The pair then sat down on studded leather armchairs to talk. 'Did you enjoy seeing our arrival in Blenheim today?' William asked.
William laughed: 'We haven't done so well with the weather.'
He also spoke of the importance of their visit to Blenheim today, adding: 'To get to Blenheim finally was poignant for me.'
The Duke then went on to talk about their visit to the Omaka Aviation Heritage Centre  'The whole museum is incredible,' he remarked. 'It's so important to keep the linkage of the generations...' 
Later as he chatted to Prime Minister John Key, he said: 'I can't believe our luck with the timing of this weather (but)  It'll keep the dairy farmers happy.'
He also revealed his excitement about their winery visit in Queenstown later this week. 'We drove by a vineyard (in Blenheim) today and I am already getting quite thirsty,' he laughed.
The Duke also seemed excited about taking on his wife at a boat race tomorrow in Auckland. 'There will be a bit of competition tomorrow,' he smiled. 'A bit of healthy competition.'     









A special delivery: Prince William received a bunch of flowers from two little girls in Seymour Square in Blenheim, New Zealand



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2601303/Duchess-Cambridge-wears-breathtaking-gown-embroidered-silver-ferns-evening-reception-New-Zealand.html#ixzz2yUKlvtFr


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/10...welcoming-them-their-bonny-lad-prince-george/

*Kate Middleton & Prince William Thank New Zealand for Welcoming Them & Their 'Bonny Lad' Prince George!*

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) beams as she admires the newly unveiled portrait Queen Elizabeth II by New Zealand artist Nick Cuthell at the Government House on Thursday (April 10) in Wellington, New Zealand.

The 32-year-old royal was joined by her husband Prince William, 31, on the fourth day of their royal tour.

During the art unveiling, Prince William gave a speech, where he referenced his son Prince George.

I swear I heard him doing the haka this morning, Prince William joked, in reference to an ancestral dance from the Maori people of the nation. I hope that George doesnt keep you up! Hes a bonny lad and youll be pleased to know that hes currently preparing for life as a prop forward!

Watch his speech below


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, Kate looks fabulous.

Love how they always have their hands folded in front of them.  Very elegant.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was dress down Friday for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge as they arrived in Auckland for a day of engagements this morning.

Soon after arriving at the RNZAF base in New Zealand at Whenuapai, near Auckland, the Royal couple made their way to the the Waitemata Harbour where they raced each other in Emirates Team New Zealand Americas Cup yachts.

Kate had removed the Zara blazer she wore earlier in the day but was still clad in the Breton style top from Me and Em and navy skinny jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ual-New-Zealand-naval-base.html#ixzz2yXeutkJd


----------



## Sasha2012

This is her go to casual outfit.


----------



## labelwhore04

Why does she always wear those wedges? They're so ugly.


----------



## bosborne23

Just saw this thread... LOVE! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/10/kate-middleton-can-look-chic-even-when-she-is-racing-yachts/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) wears a cap and a life jacket while racing with Team New Zealand during a match race on Friday (April 11) on the Waitemata Harbour in Auckland, New Zealand.

The 32-year-old royal was also joined by her husband Prince William, who raced on a separate yacht.

Earlier in the day, Will and Kate were seen arriving at the Whenuapai RNZAF base in Auckland and then greeting families from the Royal New Zealand Air Force.

FYI: Kate is wearing a Zara blazer and a Me and Em striped top.


----------



## Sternchen

I love this couple, they both look lovely 

The wedges are a bit too chunky for me, but everyone has different tastes.


----------



## IramImtiaz

I'm surprised her butt is so flat... lol.

Nice to see her getting photographed in the same outfit more than once. I like the wedges but the jacket looks better when it's opened.


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> This is her go to casual outfit.



hahaha


----------



## Longchamp

Kate holds George effortlessly  when you know that handsome young toddler is hheeaavvyy.  Love the pix of him.  Kisses.


----------



## Bentley1

I love all her recent outfits. 

I actually like the wedges on her, she wears them well. She's lucky she's tall and slender, otherwise she wouldn't be able to pull them off without looking stumpy.


----------



## labelwhore04

I feel like Kate has the potential to look so much younger. Her makeup is the biggest culprit IMO, i think she could look 5 years younger with fresher makeup. Also her clothes make her seem more mature, of course since she's royalty she can't dress any other way but i really do think with different makeup and clothing she could look a lot younger.


----------



## charmesh

She caught a prince with boring clothes and makeup. She was dressing similar while they were dating. So she must like it. & William likes it.


----------



## Starlett309

labelwhore04 said:


> Why does she always wear those wedges? They're so ugly.



I guess they must be super comfy or something? At least that's my theory...she seems to wear them when there is a fair bit of walking/standing around involved.


----------



## Longchamp

I think she's classy and chic not boring.


----------



## MarieG

Longchamp said:


> I think she's classy and chic not boring.



I agree!


----------



## kaitydid

Longchamp said:


> I think she's classy and chic not boring.



I agree. I love her style.


----------



## Avril

Longchamp said:


> I think she's classy and chic not boring.



This!!


----------



## Bentley1

longchamp said:


> i think she's classy and chic not boring.



+1


----------



## Blue Irina

Catherine is pretty and nice, but she is bland. No personality. However, maybe that's require for the job and they will have a long and happy marriage.


----------



## Pursejoy9

She is doing her best to avoid being the object of any criticism or attention. Hence the conservative clothing and skinniness. Everyone knows how the press and public love fat jokes. Anyway, that being said, her skirt blow ups, short lengths, topless shots are her way of rebelling and refusing to grow up and take the role.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/12...ce-william-get-a-mini-bike-for-prince-george/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) goes gorgeous green while arriving at the Cambridge Town Hall on Saturday (April 12) in Cambridge, New Zealand.

The 32-year-old royal was accompanied by her husband Prince William while being given a Avanti mini bike for their son Prince George during a visit to the Avanti Drome.

During the outing, Kate was seen meeting and posing for pics with the public, while William presented a gift to a young girl during a visit to Pacific Aerospace.

The day before, Kate beat out William while racing yachts at the Waitemata Harbour in Auckland.


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-woman-Georges-shawl-You-make-another.html

Major news - I can't really believe he made his comment.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...le-New-Zealand-girl-traditional-greeting.html

Pictures of what Kate is wearing today. I honestly think this probably one of her best looks ever.


----------



## Avril

Pursejoy9 said:


> She is doing her best to avoid being the object of any criticism or attention. Hence the conservative clothing and skinniness. Everyone knows how the press and public love fat jokes. Anyway, that being said, her skirt blow ups, short lengths, topless shots are her way of rebelling and refusing to grow up and take the role.



Refusing to grow up because her skirt blew up?  I assume you're referring to the other day when walking off the plane? There was nothing she could have done to prevent that happening - she's carrying her son so one hand is occupied doing that and the other hand is holding into the safety rail on the steps....

The topless shots were taken by some pap with a long lens while Kate and William were on holiday at a private estate. She could've danced around naked if she wanted to - they are on private property. I doubt she was expecting some pervy pap to be skulking around.


----------



## Avril

Wills hints at baby number 2:

www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-26...ing-woman-Georges-shawl-You-make-another.html



> He has been the star of the Royal Tour Down Under so far, but Prince George may soon have to share the spotlight with a sibling, according to the Duke of Cambridge.
> In an unguarded comment on a walkabout in the small New Zealand town of Cambridge, William dropped the biggest hint yet that he and Kate plan to extend their family.
> On day six of their tour, they braved drizzly conditions to greet well-wishers including Briton Cynthia Read, who was commissioned by the New Zealand government to make a merino wool shawl for George. The Duke thanked Mrs Read for the gift before telling her: You might have to make another one soon!
> 
> Mrs Read, who emigrated from Newcastle-upon-Tyne eight years ago with her husband Ken, said: The way William said it was like he was  letting me in on a secret.
> Given her history of severe morning sickness  Kate spent three days in hospital while carrying George  it is likely the Duchess would be advised not to fly or undertake an arduous tour while in the early stages of a second pregnancy.


----------



## DivineMissM

poopsie2 said:


> i see flashes of Harry in some of the pics



I do too.  And his eyes remind me of Diana's.  Those big doey eyes.  





charmesh said:


> She caught a prince with boring clothes and makeup. She was dressing similar while they were dating. So she must like it. & William likes it.



True!  lol



Longchamp said:


> I think she's classy and chic not boring.



I totally agree.  I love most of the things she wears.  Some aren't really my style, but overall I really like the way she dresses.




Avril said:


> Refusing to grow up because her skirt blew up?  I assume you're referring to the other day when walking off the plane? There was nothing she could have done to prevent that happening - she's carrying her son so one hand is occupied doing that and the other hand is holding into the safety rail on the steps....
> 
> The topless shots were taken by some pap with a long lens while Kate and William were on holiday at a private estate. She could've danced around naked if she wanted to - they are on private property. I doubt she was expecting some pervy pap to be skulking around.



Exactly.  I think for the most part how she dresses now is how she's always dressed.  Maybe more deliberate, but she's always been a conservative dresser.   Her style hasn't really changed much.


----------



## curlybee

Am I the only one who remember Kate' part girl short skirt and dress days?

She's had the  classic English royal princess makeover. She looks fine. I typically like what he wears.I wouldn't describe her as chic. I don't think she's boring

As for the baby news that's not really a shock it's pretty much a given they have to at least have two. The already have the heir and now the need the spare.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/12/kate-middletons-matching-dress-hat-is-one-of-her-best-looks/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) rocks an aquamarine outfit while arriving at Dunedin International Airport on Sunday (April 13) in Dunedin, New Zealand.

The 32-year-old royal was joined by her husband Prince William as they kicked off a two day trip without their baby boy Prince George.

Will and Kate were greeted with a traditional M&#257;ori welcome, including plenty of nose kisses, before heading off to a Palm Sunday service at the Cathedral Church of St. Paul.

FYI: Kate is wearing an Emilia Wickstead dress and Jane Taylor hat.


----------



## myown

I wonder what she is wearing under the green coat....


probably nothing?


----------



## Avril

myown said:


> I wonder what she is wearing under the green coat....
> 
> 
> probably nothing?



LOL!! 

She wore this Suzannah dress underneath:
http://www.suzannah.com/dresses/tea-dresses/green-heart-designer-tea-dress-silk.aspx


----------



## Nathalya

Aww I love the way they greet eachother over there


----------



## Staci_W

Longchamp said:


> I think she's classy and chic not boring.



Exactly


----------



## Swanky

Kate Middleton Pregnant Again? Prince William Drops Possible Hint in New Zealand on Royal Tour

Is another royal baby on the way? Let the rampant speculation begin anew! Prince William hinted at the possibility that he and Kate Middleton could be anticipating another child while greeting a woman in the town of Cambridge, New Zealand on Friday, April 11.

After placing roses at the war memorial, the Duke of Cambridge greeted Cynthia Read, who had made a wool shawl for 8-month-old baby Prince George. "You might have to make another one soon," Prince William said.

"The way William said it was like he was dropping a hint," Read told reporters, "letting me in on a secret."

Read was commissioned by the New Zealand government to make the gift for George. The shawl took four months to create and was handed to the royal couple prior to Friday's engagement. Prince William's comment, of course, could have simply been in regards to the rapidly-growing Prince George.

The Duchess of Cambridge, 32, also there with her husband, looked resplendent in an emerald green coat by Erdem. "I complimented her on her green dress," well-wisher Bev Hayes, 68, from Cambridge told Us Weekly. "She said she liked it but Prince William thought it was a bit bright."

Another royal subject present at the walkabout, a former midwife named Alison Pizzini, 75, sang Prince George's praises to the Duchess, who joked in return, "He can be a bit of a handful sometimes."

All eyes will be on the Duke and Duchess later tonight when the couple visits Queenstown for a visit to sample the Otago Wines at the Amisfield winery. Kate -- looking slimmer than ever in a bespoke black Jenny Packham number with no signs of a bump -- avoided alcohol at the unveiling of Queen Elizabeth II's portrait at Government House on Thursday, April 10.

According to an observer, "When they toasted the room, William held a glass of wine and Kate had a wine glass with water in it."

The Palace had no comment.


Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...w-zealand-on-royal-tour-2014124#ixzz2ymW2Xz9m


----------



## dangerouscurves

Longchamp said:


> Kate holds George effortlessly  when you know that handsome young toddler is hheeaavvyy.  Love the pix of him.  Kisses.



It's probably because she carries him everyday. She gets used to of George's weight. Like us and our heavy handbags.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge gamely played a game of cricket against her husband on Monday in New Zealand and had to duck when he almost bowled a ball into her head.

The couple were at an engagement in Christchurch to publicise the Cricket World Cup, which comes to the city in 2015, when they were roped into an impromptu knockabout.

Dressed in a scarlet skirt suit and vertiginous black platform suede heels, Kate, 32, stepped gingerly onto the grass at the city's Latimer Square and took up her yellow plastic bat.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ly-morning-stop-Royal-tour.html#ixzz2yphx0oYh


----------



## Sasha2012

Kate has a genuine smile and the red looks good on her.

She also wore this outfit in 2011.







More pictures.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The Amisfield Winery in Queenstown. (April 13)

So much for the pregnancy rumors.


----------



## Bentley1

Nice photos, they both look great and seem to be having a lot of fun.  Thanks for posting Sasha.


----------



## IramImtiaz

God she's so pretty!


----------



## Swanky

Not pregnant obviously, lol!


----------



## qudz104

Those cricket playing pics are so cute! It's actually a really great sport!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/15...pearance-after-his-parents-play-with-puppies/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William board a Royal Australian Air Force plane with their eight-month-old baby boy Prince George at the Wellington Airports military terminal on Wednesday (April 16) in Wellington, New Zealand.

The royal family is off to Australia after spending a week and a half in New Zealand.

Earlier in the day, Will and Kate paid a visit to the Royal New Zealand Police College where they met some adorable little puppies. See the super cute photos below!

The day before, Kate played some cricket while wearing a pair of high heels. She sure is always staying chic!

FYI: Kate is wearing a Rebecca Taylor jacket and skirt.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

dangerouscurves said:


> It's probably because she carries him everyday. She gets used to of George's weight. *Like us and our heavy handbags*.


 
Hahaha - hilarious and correct!!:lolots:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really like them.


----------



## Alexenjie

George's hair looks reddish like Prince Harry. He is so adorable.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's famous for her conservative sense of style but that didn't stop the Duchess of Cambridge from plumping for an unusually bright hue for her first day on Australian soil. 

Paying tribute to her Australian hosts, the Duchess' sunny £900 dress mirrored the gold of the Australian flag and was created by the London-based Serbian designer, Roksanda Ilincic.

But while the dress drew appreciative gasps from the waiting crowd, it seems not everyone was a fan of the bold ensemble. 'William said I look like a banana,' Kate confided to one well-wisher, Heather Easton, as the couple arrived at Sydney's iconic Royal Opera House.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...old-Roksanda-Ilincic-dress.html#ixzz2z4hY74u5


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cute!  That dress is very yellow!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That baby is cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute and Princess Kate looks lovely as always.


----------



## Avril

Love the yellow dress!


----------



## Bentley1

She looks gorgeous and the baby is so beyond adorable!!!!


----------



## qudz104

i just cant with george he's so so adorable!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

They both seem soooooo  into their baby!!!!!


----------



## Solemony

Was that a stuff Koala? I wish I can have one too, I know at this age it's a bit odd to still want stuff animals but sometimes... It's nice to have one.


----------



## chowlover2

They are the cutest family!


----------



## Bentley1

chowlover2 said:


> They are the cutest family!



They truly are!


----------



## curlybee

Solemony said:


> Was that a stuff Koala? I wish I can have one too, I know at this age it's a bit odd to still want stuff animals but sometimes... It's nice to have one.



 I think it's a wombat


----------



## curlybee

I like the yellow dress just not on Kate. I don't think yellow is her color or at least not that shade.

George is s stinkin' cute! They seem to be a very happy little family.


----------



## Sasha2012

From their first public appearance together, when she walked out of the hospital cradling her newborn son, we've barely seen the Duchess of Cambridge and Prince George separated. 

But today, for the first time, baby George was pictured not in the arms of doting mother Kate but in those of his new nanny, 43-year-old Maria Teresa Turrion Borrallo - and he looked less than impressed.

The 8-month-old prince pulled an adorably grumpy face as Maria Teresa carried him to the car upon the family's arrival in Sydney today.

read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-impressed-hes-pictured-arms-nanny-time.html


----------



## harleyNemma

They should go on Royal Tours more often. Can't get enough of them with Prince George!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/17/kate-middleton-prince-william-help-plant-a-tree-in-australia/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William show off their mega-watt smiles at Echo Point with The Three Sisters behind them on Thursday (April 17) in Katoomba, Australia.

During the visit, the royal couple were seen planting a tree at the Winmalee Guide Hall, touring the Blue Mountains suburb, observing abseiling and team building exercises at Narrow Neck Lookout, and meeting with emergency services personnel.

The day before, Kate and William were spotted arriving at Sydney Airport with their adorable son Prince George.


----------



## Swanky

That DVF dress sold out in 8 minutes!


----------



## ck2802

I was at Katoomba today.  She is beautiful & William is actually better looking in person too.


----------



## Nathalya

Baby George is the cutest! Kate looks really pretty and her recent outfits look much better.


----------



## ByeKitty

I love that Cartier watch... I want one but I can't afford one


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Someone needs to steal those wedges away in the dead of night. I like her dress though.


----------



## Chanel522

OMG!!  George and those puppies are the cutest ever!!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## curlybee

Like this recent dress on her. Alas I'll never own it  unless I luck out on ebay I love that she is rocking those wedges until they fall part. I'm like that with my shoes. I have pairs that look better on me but I have my favorites that I stick by


----------



## Encore Hermes

Love the dress esp. colors with watch, earrings, ring,  cool with shoes probably comfy standing.


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That DVF dress sold out in 8 minutes!



Wow!  People are really on top of their fashion game!


----------



## Sarni

While I don't love the wedges they are probably a practical choice if she doesn't know exactly what surface she will be walking on.

Baby George is the cutest!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/17/kate-middleton-prince-william-help-plant-a-tree-in-australia/
> 
> Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William show off their mega-watt smiles at Echo Point with The Three Sisters behind them on Thursday (April 17) in Katoomba, Australia.
> 
> During the visit, the royal couple were seen planting a tree at the Winmalee Guide Hall, touring the Blue Mountains suburb, observing abseiling and team building exercises at Narrow Neck Lookout, and meeting with emergency services personnel.
> 
> The day before, Kate and William were spotted arriving at Sydney Airport with their adorable son Prince George.



Love that look!



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Someone needs to steal those wedges away in the dead of night. I like her dress though.



Haha!  I actually like them with that dress.


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Someone needs to steal those wedges away in the dead of night. I like her dress though.



Maybe someon heard your plea. 

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William make their way to the Royal Easter Show on Friday (April 18) at Olympic Park in Sydney, Australia.

The royals helped officially open a pavilion and then attended a sheep shearing display while celebrating Good Friday.

The couple was seen planting a tree while visiting a park the day before.

FYI: Kate is wearing a Zimmermann dress


----------



## *cammie*

Baby prince is one of the cutest babies! Kate is always full of grace.


----------



## Nathalya

I like that white dress


----------



## shoes4me

Prince George has the best grumpy face&#8230;


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge today visited one of Sydneys most stunning beaches to meet young lifesavers and accept a surfboard for Prince George.

After spending the morning at the citys Easter Show and a childrens hospice, the Royal couple arrived at Manly to the cheers of 12,000 fans and a sea of Union Jacks.

Kate, who was wearing a broderie anglaise dress by Australian designer Zimmerman, took one look at the spectacular view and declared it was amazing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-visit-famous-Sydney-beach.html#ixzz2zFa7RHtO


----------



## CobaltBlu

My goodness, you can see so much Diana in him in that picture with the girl in the red scarf.


----------



## sanmi

Baby George is so adorable..


----------



## DivineMissM

shoes4me said:


> Prince George has the best grumpy face



hehe  Someone should start a "grumpy prince" meme.


I love the white eyelet dress!  Very pretty.    I would ask for ID, but I'm sure it's sold out everywhere by now.


----------



## anitalilac

CobaltBlu said:


> My goodness, you can see so much Diana in him in that picture with the girl in the red scarf.



I know right..I thought WOW..princess D...


----------



## Nathalya

CobaltBlu said:


> My goodness, you can see so much Diana in him in that picture with the girl in the red scarf.



Wow yes


----------



## CobaltBlu

Look at this pic of her...
It's not great but it's the same angle sort of.  Wow.


----------



## Avril

CobaltBlu said:


> Look at this pic of her...
> It's not great but it's the same angle sort of.  Wow.
> 
> compassionateaction.org/sites/default/files/images/michael-meets-princess-diana-before-his-concert-at-wembley41-m-2.jpg



You are so right!


----------



## Longchamp

harleyNemma said:


> They should go on Royal Tours more often. Can't get enough of them with Prince George!



+1000!! I can't get enough of George either.  There will be no looking back for them when that future King starts walking.


----------



## murt

CobaltBlu said:


> My goodness, you can see so much Diana in him in that picture with the girl in the red scarf.



he used to look just like a male version of diana as a kid.... as he's grown older i guess he moved more and more to the charles side - though i still think he looks more like diana.


----------



## DivineMissM

murt said:


> he used to look just like a male version of diana as a kid.... as he's grown older i guess he moved more and more to the charles side - though i still think he looks more like diana.



He has her kind eyes, for sure.


----------



## Sasha2012

'Do you fancy jumping in the back?' These were Prince William's smooth words to Kate as the pair inspected the Super Hornets at Amberley Air Base shortly after touching down in Brisbane this morning.

But the Duchess wasn't keen on hopping in the back - instead she jumped into the cockpit after William had a turn.

The pair are touring No 1 Squadron at the base - which is the first Super Hornet squadron outside the US.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-dress-Wills-leave-Sydney.html#ixzz2zIk2wAg7


----------



## redney

Sasha2012 said:


> 'Do you fancy jumping in the back?' These were Prince William's smooth words to Kate as the pair inspected the Super Hornets at Amberley Air Base shortly after touching down in Brisbane this morning.
> 
> But the Duchess wasn't keen on hopping in the back - instead she jumped into the cockpit after William had a turn.
> 
> The pair are touring No 1 Squadron at the base - which is the first Super Hornet squadron outside the US.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...t-dress-Wills-leave-Sydney.html#ixzz2zIk2wAg7



He looks like his Uncle Edward in the picture taken through the car window.


----------



## mikimoto007

DivineMissM said:


> hehe  Someone should start a "grumpy prince" meme.
> 
> 
> I love the white eyelet dress!  Very pretty.    I would ask for ID, but I'm sure it's sold out everywhere by now.



Zimmerman. And you are lucky! It hasn't gone on the market yet!


----------



## Avril

Her latest dress is the Lasa Poppy dress by LK Bennett.


----------



## caitlin1214

Solemony said:


> Was that a stuff Koala? I wish I can have one too, I know at this age it's a bit odd to still want stuff animals but sometimes... It's nice to have one.





curlybee said:


> I think it's a wombat



It is a wombat:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wombat


Diana used to call William "wombat."

From the Hello Magazine article: 

Prince Harry revealed that Diana used to call William 'Wombat'. The Duke revealed the origins of the moniker in an interview. "It began when I was two. I've been rightfully told because I can't remember back that far," he explained. "But when we went to Australia with our parents, and the wombat, you know, that's the local animal."

http://ca.hellomagazine.com/royalty/2013072513740/william-kate-middleton-royal-nicknames/

*Solemony*, I found these wombats on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Webkinz-HM429...ie=UTF8&qid=1397898244&sr=1-1&keywords=wombat

http://www.amazon.com/Wombat-Plush-...ie=UTF8&qid=1397898244&sr=1-2&keywords=wombat

http://www.amazon.com/Wombat-Stuffe...ie=UTF8&qid=1397898244&sr=1-3&keywords=wombat

I like plush animals, too. I'm currently on the hunt for a plush ocelot. (I'm a huge Archer fan.)

... Normally, I'd suggest adopting the plush from WWF (it'd be for a good cause), but I can't find a plush wombat (or an ocelot).

(On another note, now that George is this towheaded bundle of adorableness, it's so weird to see the picture of him in the article as a tiny baby.)


----------



## Nathalya

Her latest dress is gorgeous!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think I realized she was so tall. This outfit was a bit matchy matchy for me. Too much blue.


----------



## twodogs2cats

Does anyone know where I can purchase her bag?  It is the Oroton Odeion


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Kate-Australian-rugby-union-game-Sydney.html

Will and Kate went to a rugby game last night - not an official function.m


----------



## qudz104

Mindy wore the same dress on the last episode of the mindy project. Tbh  it was my favorite outfit she's worn on the show!


----------



## orotonlover

twodogs2cats said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase her bag?  It is the Oroton Odeion



it is still available online 
http://www.oroton.com.au/w1/i3125531_1001570/

hope that helps. I bought it yesterday.


----------



## Sasha2012

They may be 10,000 miles away from home, but the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge began Easter Sunday in traditional style by attending Church.

Looking elegant in a dove grey Alexander McQueen coat with Jane Taylor Hat, Kate and her husband, Prince William, attended morning service at St Andrews Cathedral in Sydney city centre.

Kate's hair had been coiffed underneath her hat in an elegant half up, half down style.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sunny-Easter-Sunday-Sydney.html#ixzz2zOc0OTvh


----------



## Sasha2012

Prince George arrived at Taronga Zoo today for his second ever public engagement in the arms of his mother. 

The eight-month-old future king was taken on a day out to the world famous tourist attraction where an animal enclosure was being named in his honour.

The young royal was wearing a smart light blue shirt, navy shorts and shoes. He looked inquisitive, and was chuckling and looking at the cameras.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2608748/Prince-George-meets-bilby.html


----------



## MarieG

Sasha2012 said:


> They may be 10,000 miles away from home, but the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge began Easter Sunday in traditional style by attending Church.
> 
> Looking elegant in a dove grey Alexander McQueen coat with Jane Taylor Hat, Kate and her husband, Prince William, attended morning service at St Andrew&#8217;s Cathedral in Sydney city centre.
> 
> Kate's hair had been coiffed underneath her hat in an elegant half up, half down style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sunny-Easter-Sunday-Sydney.html#ixzz2zOc0OTvh



LOVE her AMQ coat!!!!


----------



## Avril

The photos of George at the zoo are just too cute for words! They are such a beautiful family.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Avril

Thanks for posting the video Sasha - George is so adorable!! That video is hilarious!


----------



## Sasha2012

Avril said:


> Thanks for posting the video Sasha - George is so adorable!! That video is hilarious!



No problem. The faces he makes are too cute, he looks like a handful.

via Daily Mail


----------



## bobbyjean

He is the cutest little guy!


----------



## qudz104

I can also imagine it bring harder to hold a baby face out.. And prevent them from squirming out!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and baby Prince George flew into Australia's capital Canberra on Sunday night and made sure to co-ordinate their family colours of royal blue.

The Royal Family stepped off the plane as a trio, Kate in an above-the-knee Stella McCartney dress, which matched George's knit cardigan and William's blue checked tie.

After walking off the plane, Prince William shook hands with the Governor General of Australia, Sir Peter Cosgrove at Fairbairn Airport.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eorge-William-wear-matching-shades-azure.html


----------



## purseprincess32

Baby George is so cute!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Want hat





Daily mail credit
Little scene stealer 




Daily mail credit





Daily mail credit




Daily mail credit


----------



## Solemony

^That face from the second to last picture! George is like "Bring it On!"


----------



## bobbyjean

His grandmother Diana would have loved him so!


----------



## Poth

He is such a cutie!  Agh!  Adorableness overload!


----------



## charmesh

He is such a confident baby.


----------



## Sasha2012

More picture via Just Jared.


----------



## baglover4ever

^^ baby George reminds me of Ted mosby somehow... hahaha


----------



## nastasja

George is sooo stinkin' cute! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lovelly

he's too cute!


----------



## Solemony

Just saw some pictures of Kate enjoying some alone time with George on the Government House ground. Very cute I'd say... Though it's a little creepy how photographers are taking these pictures of them as both aren't aware of their presence.


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

I've never really shared this with friends or family, but I want to share it here. In the summer of 2012 I saw Prince William in person! I was in college studying abroad in London that summer, and the dorm/college campus I lived in was on High Street Kensington, just down the street from his residence at Kensington Palace. I would casually walk by the palace on a daily basis on the way to the coffee shops and historical sites, and thought nothing of it. But one day I happened to look past the gate and saw a blonde, regal looking fellow with a balding hairline walking the royal dog- until I realized that it was William himself! He was accompanied by a palace guard. It was pretty surreal when I finally realized what my eyes beheld before them. I didn't have a smartphone- we had to use crappy prepaid phones that only had phone call and text messaging capability- no camera or internet usage. So there was no way to capture the moment. And since I had no proof, I never told any of my hall mates back at the college, or anyone at home. But hey, now you guys in my purse forum family know!  

Pretty nifty right?


----------



## CobaltBlu

MyLuckyCharm said:


> I've never really shared this with friends or family, but I want to share it here. In the summer of 2012 I saw Prince William in person! I was in college studying abroad in London that summer, and the dorm/college campus I lived in was on High Street Kensington, just down the street from his residence at Kensington Palace. I would casually walk by the palace on a daily basis on the way to the coffee shops and historical sites, and thought nothing of it. But one day I happened to look past the gate and saw a blonde, regal looking fellow with a balding hairline walking the royal dog- until I realized that it was William himself! He was accompanied by a palace guard. It was pretty surreal when I finally realized what my eyes beheld before them. I didn't have a smartphone- we had to use crappy prepaid phones that only had phone call and text messaging capability- no camera or internet usage. So there was no way to capture the moment. And since I had no proof, I never told any of my hall mates back at the college, or anyone at home. But hey, now you guys in my purse forum family know!
> 
> Pretty nifty right?



That is wonderful! You captured the moment in the best way possible, in your


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

George is sooooo cute, love his chubby little cheeks


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

The National Indigenous Training Academy on April 22, 2014 in Ayers Rock, Australia.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MyLuckyCharm said:


> I've never really shared this with friends or family, but I want to share it here. In the summer of 2012 I saw Prince William in person! I was in college studying abroad in London that summer, and the dorm/college campus I lived in was on High Street Kensington, just down the street from his residence at Kensington Palace. I would casually walk by the palace on a daily basis on the way to the coffee shops and historical sites, and thought nothing of it. But one day I happened to look past the gate and saw a blonde, regal looking fellow with a balding hairline walking the royal dog- until I realized that it was William himself! He was accompanied by a palace guard. It was pretty surreal when I finally realized what my eyes beheld before them. I didn't have a smartphone- we had to use crappy prepaid phones that only had phone call and text messaging capability- no camera or internet usage. So there was no way to capture the moment. And since I had no proof, I never told any of my hall mates back at the college, or anyone at home. But hey, now you guys in my purse forum family know!
> 
> Pretty nifty right?



That's pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have arrived in Australia's red centre for one of the highlights of their tour Down Under: a visit to Uluru.

But first, the royal tourists presented certificates to tourism and hospitality graduates from the National Indigenous Training Academy at Yulara, and met some of the excited locals.

They were met at the academy's entrance by general manager, Marea Moulton, and other officials from the facility. 

'We're both really excited to be here,' William said while shaking hands with Moulton. 
Kate added: 'We're looking forward to meeting the students inside.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oo-visit-Uluru-later-today.html#ixzz2zbYKvNiV


----------



## mikimoto007

There's a very sweet video of Kate playing with George on their day off. There's a lovely bit where Kate clicks her heels. I have no idea how to insert videos. If you search Royals relax in Canberra on YouTube you should find it.


----------



## DivineMissM

mikimoto007 said:


> Zimmerman. And you are lucky! It hasn't gone on the market yet!



Awesome!  Thanks!



Sasha2012 said:


> They may be 10,000 miles away from home, but  the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge began Easter Sunday in traditional  style by attending Church.
> 
> Looking elegant in a dove grey Alexander McQueen coat with Jane Taylor  Hat, Kate and her husband, Prince William, attended morning service at  St Andrew&#8217;s Cathedral in Sydney city centre.
> 
> Kate's hair had been coiffed underneath her hat in an elegant half up, half down style.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...sunny-Easter-Sunday-Sydney.html#ixzz2zOc0OTvh



She looks nice, but is she not allowed to wear color other than Royal blue on this trip?  I'd love to see her in lavender, mint, coral, anything really.  (I haven't looked too far back so forgive me if I'm overlooking something, but from the last couple pages it's been all Royal blue, white, grey, and khaki.)



Sasha2012 said:


> No problem. The faces he makes are too cute, he looks like a handful.
> 
> via Daily Mail



Oh goodness!  



baglover4ever said:


> ^^ baby George reminds me of Ted mosby somehow... hahaha



I see it!




Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> The National Indigenous Training Academy on April 22, 2014 in Ayers Rock, Australia.



Lovely!  The bracelet is beautiful.  I think that would be one of the best parts of her job.  The gifts.  Just because they're so thoughtful, special, and meaningful.


----------



## Solemony

MyLuckyCharm said:


> I've never really shared this with friends or family, but I want to share it here. In the summer of 2012 I saw Prince William in person! I was in college studying abroad in London that summer, and the dorm/college campus I lived in was on High Street Kensington, just down the street from his residence at Kensington Palace. I would casually walk by the palace on a daily basis on the way to the coffee shops and historical sites, and thought nothing of it. But one day I happened to look past the gate and saw a blonde, regal looking fellow with a balding hairline walking the royal dog- until I realized that it was William himself! He was accompanied by a palace guard. It was pretty surreal when I finally realized what my eyes beheld before them. I didn't have a smartphone- we had to use crappy prepaid phones that only had phone call and text messaging capability- no camera or internet usage. So there was no way to capture the moment. And since I had no proof, I never told any of my hall mates back at the college, or anyone at home. But hey, now you guys in my purse forum family know!
> 
> Pretty nifty right?



This brought back some nostalgic memories for me. My former English teacher back in middle school, her daughter was attending the same college as William and I believe it was during the weekend where she was hosting a party at the dorms and guess who she opens the doors to? Prince William and his two body guards x3!


----------



## mikimoto007

DivineMissM said:


> Awesome!  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> She looks nice, but is she not allowed to wear color other than Royal blue on this trip?  I'd love to see her in lavender, mint, coral, anything really.  (I haven't looked too far back so forgive me if I'm overlooking something, but from the last couple pages it's been all Royal blue, white, grey, and khaki.)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> I see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!  The bracelet is beautiful.  I think that would be one of the best parts of her job.  The gifts.  Just because they're so thoughtful, special, and meaningful.



At the start of the tour, she wore red, green, cornflower blue, bright yellow, teal. Her clothes were a bit brighter in NZ. 

She's also receiving a painting made out if wallaby poo....


----------



## ByeKitty

Kate always looks so flawless and chic...


----------



## myown

MyLuckyCharm said:


> I've never really shared this with friends or family, but I want to share it here. In the summer of 2012 I saw Prince William in person! I was in college studying abroad in London that summer, and the dorm/college campus I lived in was on High Street Kensington, just down the street from his residence at Kensington Palace. I would casually walk by the palace on a daily basis on the way to the coffee shops and historical sites, and thought nothing of it. But one day I happened to look past the gate and saw a blonde, regal looking fellow with a balding hairline walking the royal dog- until I realized that it was William himself! He was accompanied by a palace guard. It was pretty surreal when I finally realized what my eyes beheld before them. I didn't have a smartphone- we had to use crappy prepaid phones that only had phone call and text messaging capability- no camera or internet usage. So there was no way to capture the moment. And since I had no proof, I never told any of my hall mates back at the college, or anyone at home. But hey, now you guys in my purse forum family know!
> 
> Pretty nifty right?



what year was that?


----------



## Avril

myown said:


> what year was that?



The year is mentioned in the post - summer 2012!


----------



## Avril

Have just seen this article - strange that the Aus / NZ media outlets have published them regardless.

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...-relaxed-unauthorised-pictures-australia-tour

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have sidestepped a potential row over the use of unauthorised pictures of them and Prince George taken during a break from engagements on their tour of Australia.

The couple were said to be "very relaxed" about photos apparently taken without permission by paparazzi, while telling broadcasters and other media they would prefer them not to be used.

Pictures of the duchess playing with her eight-month-old son on her lap, carrying him on her shoulders and pushing him in a buggy in the gardens of Government House in Canberra during time off have been widely used in Australia. Other photos showed the royal couple, wearing jeans and jumpers, walking hand in hand near Lake Burley Griffin.

Royal aides asked British media not to publish the photographs but seem anxious to avoid controversy during what has been seen as a successful visit to New Zealand and Australia.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Those pictures are so cute, but I do feel like we are invading their privacy by watching. So cute when she kicks up her heels, love it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/22...es-during-visit-to-uluru-with-prince-william/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) is chic and sophisticated as she arrives at Ayres Rock Airport with her husband Prince William on Tuesday (April 22) in Ayers Rock, Australia.

The 32-year-old Duchess and her 31-year-old royal husband were greeted by Aboriginal women during a visit to a local cultural centre at Australias most famous natural landmark, Uluru.

Over the weekend, Duchess Kate and Prince William were joined by their adorable eight-month-old son Prince George as they arrived on an RAAF plane at Fairbaim Airport.

FYI: Kate is wearing a Roksanda Ilincic dress paired with L.K. Bennett pumps at the airport.


----------



## harleyNemma

Love all of these pictures & the video of her playing with George and walking with William are wonderful. It is wonderful to see them all happy, together. (the contrast of Diana & Charles is most notable).


----------



## Sasha2012

Beautiful scenery.

via Daily Mail


----------



## ms piggy

For those who can't get enough of George, some hilarious GIFs. 

http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20808173,00.html


----------



## myown

Avril said:


> The year is mentioned in the post - summer 2012!



xD nevermind


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/23...iam-hit-the-dj-booth-can-they-get-any-cooler/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) looks like she is having a blast in the DJ booth at the The Northern Sound System youth community center on Wednesday (April 23) in Adelaide, Australia.

The 32-year-old royal was joined by her husband Prince William in the booth and also at a skate park where they were presented a skateboard by Mr. Glenn Docherty, the City of Playford Mayor.

Earlier in the day, the married couple was seen arriving at RAFF Base Edinburgh and walking down the staircase from their plane.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Love the dress and the hairdo! But I think she should try some different shoes...


----------



## Swanky

I like it, but it's surprisingly low cut IMO.


----------



## Poth

^ I thought so too.  I was shocked to see cleavage!  


Is there a closer photo of her necklace?  In some photos it looks like a face to me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think she can pull it off because she's not very chesty.  I think it's beautiful on her.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks gorgeous. Love her outfit and her hair.


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like it, but it's surprisingly low cut IMO.



The horror!!  Showing a tiny tiny tiny bit of cleavage! don't think it is. But then again I've just visited the Kim K thread. That's a whole other interpretation of "low cut" 

I like Catherine's McQueen outfit from today and she looks like she's having a great time in the DJ booth.


----------



## Swanky

Not a horror to me. Just a surprise.


----------



## mikimoto007

Poth said:


> ^ I thought so too.  I was shocked to see cleavage!
> 
> 
> Is there a closer photo of her necklace?  In some photos it looks like a face to me.



I think some of the what kate wore blogs have close-up pictures. It's an acorn, mushroom and oak leaf on a chain, from the Asprey Woodland Collection. So pretty.

Interesting that she seems to be wearing much more expensive jewellery suddenly - Cartier watch, trinity band, Mappin and Web pendant, this asprey necklace. Previously, the only good pieces I remember were Cartier necklace (worn once), Tiffany bracelet and another asprey pendant.


----------



## charmesh

mikimoto007 said:


> I think some of the what kate wore blogs have close-up pictures. It's an acorn, mushroom and oak leaf on a chain, from the Asprey Woodland Collection. So pretty.
> 
> Interesting that she seems to be wearing much more expensive jewellery suddenly - Cartier watch, trinity band, Mappin and Web pendant, this asprey necklace. Previously, the only good pieces I remember were Cartier necklace (worn once), Tiffany bracelet and another asprey pendant.



Doesn't the coat of arms her family was granted feature acorns


----------



## joyeaux

I'm not one to gush over celebs, but I just have to say... I love them. They just make me _happy_ when I see them, especially now with George. William seems like a very courteous and non-judgmental person considering the fact that he's been "The Prince" since the day he was born. And Kate, to me, is exquisite. She is absolutely stunning, and in everything I have seen from this tour (including candid photos, cell phone snaps, etc.) has been amazingly genuine with the crowds. I can't imagine marrying into a life of this, but this girl has transitioned flawlessly.


----------



## Bentley1

joyeaux said:


> i'm not one to gush over celebs, but i just have to say... I love them. They just make me _happy_ when i see them, especially now with george. William seems like a very courteous and non-judgmental person considering the fact that he's been "the prince" since the day he was born. And kate, to me, is exquisite. She is absolutely stunning, and in everything i have seen from this tour (including candid photos, cell phone snaps, etc.) has been amazingly genuine with the crowds. I can't imagine marrying into a life of this, but this girl has transitioned flawlessly.



+ 1


----------



## HiromiT

joyeaux said:


> I'm not one to gush over celebs, but I just have to say... I love them. They just make me _happy_ when I see them, especially now with George. William seems like a very courteous and non-judgmental person considering the fact that he's been "The Prince" since the day he was born. And Kate, to me, is exquisite. She is absolutely stunning, and in everything I have seen from this tour (including candid photos, cell phone snaps, etc.) has been amazingly genuine with the crowds. I can't imagine marrying into a life of this, but this girl has transitioned flawlessly.



+2 I'm rooting for her too! Her background and support network are so different from Princess Diana's and it clearly shows. Diana was awkward and unsure of herself (and terribly dressed) when she first became part of the royal family and only became the chic and polished woman that we remember in her later years. If Kate can do so well so early in the game, I imagine she will really shine in the years ahead.

William chose the right girl!


----------



## mikimoto007

charmesh said:


> Doesn't the coat of arms her family was granted feature acorns



It does. And I think oaks represented something in the language if flowers which she supposedly used to theme her wedding - themes the wrong word but you get the drift. 

It could be a gift from Middletons.


----------



## IramImtiaz

HiromiT said:


> +2 I'm rooting for her too! Her background and support network are so different from Princess Diana's and it clearly shows. Diana was awkward and unsure of herself (and terribly dressed) when she first became part of the royal family and only became the chic and polished woman that we remember in her later years. If Kate can do so well so early in the game, I imagine she will really shine in the years ahead.
> 
> *William chose the right girl!*



+1. They make the perfect couple.


----------



## shoes4me

Avril said:


> The horror!!  Showing a tiny tiny tiny bit of cleavage! don't think it is.* But then again I've just visited the Kim K thread. That's a whole other interpretation of "low cut" *
> 
> I like Catherine's McQueen outfit from today and she looks like she's having a great time in the DJ booth.



haha, you can say that again...

I like Kate´s outfit and her happy smile!


----------



## Swanky

*Kate's all white on the last night: Elegant Duchess goes out in style as royal couple round off their tour Down Under just hours after shock death of Camilla's brother in New York
*



*Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a party at Yarralumla, the residence of the Governor General 
*
*Kate wore a Lela Rose cocktail dress for the engagement; their first evening event since arriving in Australia 
*
*Earlier the couple were guests of honour at reception which took place at Great Hall of Parliament House*
*There, William addressed the 600 guests, speaking of how 'wonderful' their trip has been
*
*'Thoughts are with the Duchess of Cornwall', say Kate and William after Camilla's brother passed away last night
*
  
In one of the final events of their three-week tour, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a party at Yarralumla, the Government House residence of the Australian head of state, Governor General Sir Peter Cosgrove in Canberra. 

Leaving nine-month-old George behind in the care of the nanny, the royal couple greeted guests, who included Australia's surviving Victoria Cross recipients as well as artists,  athletes and charity officials. 

The Duke and Duchess managed to mask their sorrow over the news of Mark Shand's tragic death, having earlier expressed their sadness at the passing of the Duchess of Cornwall's younger brother.

Prince William and the Duchess of Cambridge arrive at the reception hosted by the Governor-General on the final evening of their tour of Australia and New Zealand








The Duke, Duchess and Her excellency Lady Cosgrove listen to an address by the Governor General Peter Cosgrove at Government House







    Kate chose an elegant white Lela Rose cocktail dress for the occasion, pairing it with black court heels and diamond drop earrings
 
William and Kate issued a statement before embarking on a day of engagements in Canberra, the Australian capital.
'The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were saddened to learn this morning of the tragic death of Mark Shand', it read.
'Their thoughts are with the Duchess of Cornwall and her family at this time.'
Police have said Mr Shand, a 62-year-old auctioneer, fell and hit his head as he tried to re-enter revolving doors at New York's famous Gramercy Park Hotel after he had been out for a cigarette.
He was placed on life support as soon as he reached Bellevue hospital but died 12 hours later.
Despite their grief the couple went ahead with the planned engagements, culminating in the reception at the Governor-General's house this evening. 

Kate chose an elegant white Lela Rose cocktail dress for the occasion, pairing it  with black court heels and diamond drop earrings, wearing her hairin a loose chignon, while William opted for a traditional tailored suit. 
The dress featured intricate lattice-work on the sleeves and on a layer falling from the waist. 

The look was quite different from her earlier outfit, when the Duchess chose to wear a green coat dress by Catherine Walker, a favorite designer of both her own mother and Princess Diana.
Texan-born Lela Rose is an unusual choice for the Duchess, who has opted for a mix of Australian and British designers so far on the tour. 

The American designer, who is renowned for her bridal gowns, has not previously dressed Kate However her ultra-feminine, classic aesthetic is very much in keeping with the Duchess's preference for tailored looks with a modern twist. 







The party marks the end of a busy day of events for the Duke and Duchess, who attended reception at Great Hall of Parliament House and planted an English oak tree at the National Arboretum 

  Kate stood with her husband as the Governor-General gave a speech in honour of his guests




 

   Kate listened to the Governor General's speech, in which he said that the Duchess had 'won hearts from the start' in Australia 
  The pair walked down from their suite at government house in Yarralumla, where they have been staying, to the drawing room where a hundred guests from the arts, business, charity, conservation and sporting fields stood by to greet them

 Her hand-finished, luxury designs start at around £1,200 for a cocktail dress, while a floor-length gown will set you back about £4,500. 

The Duchess's personal hairdresser, Amanda Cook Tucker, who has been personally funded by Prince Charles to come on the tour, styled her brunette locks into an elaborate chignon to show off the unusual sleeves on the dress. 

The Duke and Duchess met three of Australia's surviving Victoria Cross recipients at the reception hosted by the Governor General.
Prince William and Kate were welcomed to the event at Government House in Yarralumla by 100 guests from the arts, business, charity, conservation and sporting fields.

The guests included Corporals Daniel Keighran and Benjamin Roberts-Smith and SAS Trooper Mark Donaldson, three of four Australians awarded the honour for their actions in Afghanistan. Corporal Cameron Baird was awarded the honour posthumously earlier this year.
Australia's fourth surviving VC recipient, Keith Payne, was not in attendance.

The royal couple mingled with the likes of Football Federation Australia CEO David Gallop, footballer Harry Kewell, cricketers Meg Lanning and Ellyse Perry, former pro-surfer Layne Beachley, INXS rocker Kirk Pengilly and sailor Jessica Watson.

 The dress featured intricate lattice-work on the sleeves and on a layer falling from the waist. Kate has never previously worn the American designer   

As the royal couple mingled chatting to groups of people the guests sipped cocktails or drank wine   

Kate stood with her husband as the Governor-General gave a speech in honour of his guests.
Sir Peter highlighted the parallels between the Cambridges' trip and the 1927 tour of Australia by William's great grandparents the Duke and Duchess of York, later George VI and Queen Elizabeth.
He said that they were young parents to a 13-month-old Prince Elizabeth.
The Governor General added: 'Accounts of their visit note the deafening cheers of the crowds, the fervent and spontaneous greetings of those they met and the Duchess won hearts from the start - all words that could describe the last couple of weeks.' 

Around 100 guests filled the residence's drawing room representing people who have made outstanding contributions in a range of areas from the arts, to business, the charitable sector, conservation, defence, sport and youth.




 
    The Duchess, who wore her hair in a  loose chignon, kept her make-up simple, adding glamour to her look with smokey eye make up and diamond drop earrings 






  The couple mingled with the carefully selected guests from the arts, business, charity, conservation and sporting fields 

Among those invited was Victoria Cross recipient Corporal Ben Roberts-Smith - Australia's most decorated modern soldier.
The servicemen, who announced last year he was leaving the Army, was awarded the highest award for bravery in the face of the enemy in 2011 for his role in assaulting enemy machine gun positions in Afghanistan while the rest of his squad was pinned down.
Former INXS guitarist Kirk Pengilly, 55, was a guest along with his wife professional surfer wife Layne Beachley, 41 and so was former Liverpool footballer Harry Kewell.
As the royal couple mingled chatting to groups of people the guests sipped cocktails or drank wine.

The event, the only evening engagement the royal couple have attended since arriving in Australia, rounded up a busy day of engagements.
 They started today by planting an English oak tree at the National Arboretum amid lush terraced hills and forests overlooking Canberra&#8217;s Lake Burley Griffin.  






  The reception is the first evening event the pair have attended since arriving in Australia eight days ago, choosing instead to spend their evenings with Prince George 

William and Kate arrive with Governor General Peter Cosgrove (far right) and Lady Cosgrove to greet the 100 guests






The Duchess's personal hairdresser, Amanda Cook Tucker, who has been personally funded by Prince Charles to come on the tour, styled her brunette locks into an elaborate chignon 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2611924/Kate-dazzles-white-Duke-Duchesss-night-Australia.html#ixzz2zoQ9bltr


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/23...-over-death-of-camilla-parker-bowles-brother/

*Kate Middleton & Prince William Express Sadness Over Death of Camilla Parker Bowles' Brother*

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William visit the National Portrait Gallery on Thursday (April 24) in Canberra, Australia.

There was some tragedy in the royal family that day when Wills stepmom Camilla Parker Bowles lost her brother Mark Shand after he died following a fall in New York City.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were saddened to learn this morning of the tragic death of Mark Shand, the couple said in a statement. Their thoughts are with the Duchess of Cornwall and her family at this time.

Mr. Shand hit his head on the ground after falling while trying to light a cigarette outside the Gramercy Park Hotel. He was placed on life support when he arrived at the hospital, but died twelve hours later from the serious head injury.


----------



## Chanel522

Such a classy lady and so genuine looking no matter what she's doing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They get kudos from me and a lot of Aussies this morning. 

They showed up here in Canberra at the dawn service (5:30am) for Anzac Day. It was not part of the program. They didnt speak..they quietly blended in with the 37,000 strong crowd so as not to detract from the soldiers.

They are just arriving now for the 10:30am Official Anzac Day service.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/25/kate-middleton-prince-william-make-last-stop-on-australia-trip/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William lay a wreath at the Australian War Memorial on ANZAC Day on Friday (April 25) in Canberra, Australia.

The 32-year-old royals also attended a commemorative service at the memorial that day where Kate was seen showing off her gorgeous smile.

Earlier in the morning, Will and Kate made a surprise appearance at a separate service held at dawn. They were not scheduled to be there, but showed up to pay their respects anyways.

This is the final day for the royal couple in Australia and we sure hope theyll make one last appearance with their adorable son Prince George while boarding their plane back to England!


----------



## harleyNemma

Just love them. Wills chose well. I look forward to seeing pics of George as he grows up! 

When is the next tour? I would like to see more of them together....


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/25...lliam-prince-george-say-goodbye-to-australia/

*Kate Middleton, Prince William, & Prince George Say Goodbye to Australia!*

Prince William and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) pose for a family photo with their adorable nine-month-old baby boy Prince George before boarding a plane at Fairbairne Airbase on Friday (April 25) in Canberra, Australia.

The three week tour of New Zealand and Australia has come to an end for the royal family and we sure are going to miss seeing all of Kates fashion choices and Georges adorable face all the time!

Kate, Will, and George arrived in New Zealand on April 7 and now they are heading back to the UK for some much needed rest and relaxation time.


----------



## CobaltBlu

so friggin cute!!!


----------



## KatharinaV

Interesting that they travel in the same plane  our Crown Prince does not travel in the same plane as his son. 

Really love the respect they paid to the Anzac Boys. It's been a great Tour for them!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks so elegant in all these pics.


----------



## ck2802

I read the Queen had to grant special permission for them to travel together.  I remember seeing Mary & Frederick travelling separately when they last visited Aaustralia together.  I actually commented to my DH that it was strange for them to be travelling together when they arrived in Australia.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think because the queen and Prince Charles are both still alive it's less of an issue. Plus there's Harry and the rest of the gang. The Windsors are not short of heirs, and Prince George is a baby so if he were to abruptly die it's not like there would be affairs with no one to run. William's not that important yet either other than as an heir. It's not like if the president were to die and they need the vice president to run the country. Or if the Queen were to die and they need the Prince of Wales to run the country.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ck2802 said:


> I read the Queen had to grant special permission for them to travel together.  I remember seeing Mary & Frederick travelling separately when they last visited Aaustralia together.  I actually commented to my DH that it was strange for them to be travelling together when they arrived in Australia.



Why do Mary and Frederick have to travel separately? She's not in the line of succession. (Frederick and Christian traveling separately I understand.) Is it so if one parent dies there's still another around to take of the kids?

Given the fuss George kicked up when he wasn't being held by his mother, I wouldn't be surprised if that's why his parents wanted him on the same plane!


----------



## myown

on another note: The little Prince looks just like is Daddy!


----------



## 26Alexandra

KatharinaV said:


> Interesting that they travel in the same plane  our Crown Prince does not travel in the same plane as his son.
> 
> Really love the respect they paid to the Anzac Boys. It's been a great Tour for them!



Prince Charles is the Crown Prince, so it's still OK to travel in the samen plane. Once Charles will be King, William and George can't travel together anymore.


----------



## ck2802

YellowLabKiss said:


> Why do Mary and Frederick have to travel separately? She's not in the line of succession. (Frederick and Christian traveling separately I understand.) Is it so if one parent dies there's still another around to take of the kids?
> 
> Given the fuss George kicked up when he wasn't being held by his mother, I wouldn't be surprised if that's why his parents wanted him on the same plane!



Sorry I didn't explain properly.  Mary & Christian travelled together, and Frederick travelled on his own.


----------



## mikimoto007

http://worldofwindsor.tumblr.com/post/84140054695

New photos of William and Kate playing with George on Easter Sunday.


----------



## solange

My husband just sent me this.


----------



## Solemony

I don't believe there's been any announcement from the Royal Palace about this so I'd say it's unlikely...


----------



## YSoLovely

Scandalous! 

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/roy...erverbot-fuer-die-herzogin-36122910.bild.html


Kate should have known better


----------



## Nathalya

She should've known better. This isnt the first time her skirt flies up.


----------



## Sarni

Eek.....I thought they put small weights in the hems so this didn't happen! 

Oh we'll at least she has a nice tanned a$$!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Sarni said:


> Eek.....I thought they put small weights in the hems so this didn't happen!


Same here. At least she's got a cute lil booty.


----------



## Bentley1

yikes.  I'm surprised they haven't figured out a way to avoid this situation by now.  This is akin to celebs getting out of the car and flashing their panties & hoo hahs to the world. I absolutely adore William and Kate, but I expect more from Royalty.


----------



## zen1965

Hmm. Never seen anything like it from Dutch, Danish, Swedish or Norwegian royals. Thus, it must be an avoidable situation. Well, considering her reputation it does not come as a complete surprise.


----------



## chowlover2

Sarni said:


> Eek.....I thought they put small weights in the hems so this didn't happen!
> 
> Oh we'll at least she has a nice tanned a$$!!!




I thought the same thing about the weights in hems!


----------



## DivineMissM

Heck, even some full coverage underwear would have made it much less scandalous.


----------



## rubycat

DivineMissM said:


> Heck, even some full coverage underwear would have made it much less scandalous.




Seriously!  She's not wearing tight dresses where panty lines would be an issue.


----------



## HandbagAngel

This is very unfortunate.  But Kate has married to the royal for how many years?  She should have known how to avoid this keep happening by now.


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> Hmm. Never seen anything like it from Dutch, Danish, Swedish or Norwegian royals. Thus, it must be an avoidable situation. Well, considering her reputation it does not come as a complete surprise.



What does her reputation have to do with an unexpected breeze blowing her skirt and catching her off guard? She has thousands of pics taken of her...there's only 3 where she's caught in not the best light....one of which she's walking down steps carrying her baby...what's the big deal?! Now if she lifted her skirt purposely or had cameltoe jeans on then I could understand the uproar.  Is it because she wears thongs?


----------



## Sarni

zen1965 said:


> Hmm. Never seen anything like it from Dutch, Danish, Swedish or Norwegian royals. Thus, it must be an avoidable situation. Well, considering her reputation it does not come as a complete surprise.




what reputation would that be?


----------



## berrydiva

Sarni said:


> what reputation would that be?


She was a teen/young adult who liked to party and have fun while in school....you know like normal young people.


----------



## Sarni

berrydiva said:


> She was a teen/young adult who liked to party and have fun while in school....you know like normal young people.




Wow....scandalous!!! &#128539;


----------



## curlybee

I don't think it's scandalous I do find it strange that she'd choose to wear that type of unerwear( to me it doesn't look  like she is wearing any) with flowy skirts and dresses. I'm not photographed all the time and  I think of my skirts blowing up in the wind.


----------



## Bentley1

It really boils down to common sense. 

Some forethought goes a long way. She's better than this.


----------



## nastasja

I don't see the big deal. It's obviously an accident and not like she's purposely flashing her goods. Plus, she has nice buns.


----------



## leeann

She felt bad for us.  She wanted to give us something to talk about besides Kimye!


----------



## kaitydid

killerlife said:


> I don't see the big deal. It's obviously an accident and not like she's purposely flashing her goods. Plus, she has nice buns.



I don't see the big deal either.


----------



## zen1965

Sarni said:


> what reputation would that be?



As others pointed out before she was a gold digger and loves the limelight. 
If she must wear skirts that blow up, wear some full coverage undies. 
If you marry into a royal family act like a royal. Exposing your naked butt accidentally (or not) on a number of occasions just does not fit the bill IMHO.


----------



## Sternchen

Haha oh please


----------



## Starlett309

zen1965 said:


> As others pointed out before she was a gold digger and loves the limelight.
> If she must wear skirts that blow up, wear some full coverage undies.
> If you marry into a royal family act like a royal. Exposing your naked butt accidentally (or not) on a number of occasions just does not fit the bill IMHO.



She is very common and a show off IMO! I am not a fan at all. Mind you I've been told the Windsors are a dull bunch and far from intelligent so she was an appropriate match.


----------



## Straight-Laced

zen1965 said:


> As others pointed out before she was a gold digger and loves the limelight.
> If she must wear skirts that blow up, wear some full coverage undies.
> *If you marry into a royal family act like a royal. Exposing your naked butt accidentally (or not) on a number of occasions just does not fit the bill IMHO.*


*
*
ITA.  This wardrobe malfunction doesn't make sense to me.  Unless she's a genuine exhibitionist? 
And what mature, professional woman in the public eye - not just any old celeb - with dressers and advisors and a huge wardrobe to choose from, wears a g-string under a flowing wrap dress???  Add the helicopter and a forecast windy day and it makes even less sense


----------



## bisousx

Sternchen said:


> Haha oh please



LOL thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Straight-Laced said:


> [/B]
> ITA.  This wardrobe malfunction doesn't make sense to me.  Unless she's a genuine exhibitionist?
> And what mature, professional woman in the public eye - not just any old celeb - with dressers and advisors and a huge wardrobe to choose from, wears a g-string under a flowing wrap dress???  Add the helicopter and a forecast windy day and it makes even less sense



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## 26Alexandra

If I were Royalty, I would wear regular panties under a dress. I don't see the point in wearing a thong under a dress anyway...


----------



## jonah

The first thing that crossed my mind when I saw Kate's picture is "Is it really necessary to make this picture public?"

If I catch someone in an embarrassing moment on a picture I may have a good laugh on it but I will never go around an show it to the public without any permission.


----------



## bisbee

Starlett309 said:


> She is very common and a show off IMO! I am not a fan at all. Mind you I've been told the Windsors are a dull bunch and far from intelligent so she was an appropriate match.


 
She is very common?  Are you a member of the Royal Family?


----------



## Swanky

Who cares if she's "common"?  Harry isn't "common" and had his penis in pics in Vega, lmbo! I mean, come on.

I agree, she should've worn full/boy briefs, but involving someone's class/background is a little reaching IMO.  I'm "common" and I know better.  Historically "Royals" have had their share of scandals.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who cares if she's "common"?  Harry isn't "common" and had his penis in pics in Vega, lmbo! I mean, come on.
> 
> I agree, she should've worn full/boy briefs, but involving someone's class/background is a little reaching IMO.  I'm "common" and I know better.  Historically "Royals" have had their share of scandals.



*Slow Clap*


----------



## ByeKitty

jonah said:


> The first thing that crossed my mind when I saw Kate's picture is "Is it really necessary to make this picture public?"
> 
> If I catch someone in an embarrassing moment on a picture I may have a good laugh on it but I will never go around an show it to the public without any permission.



Me too... But the photographer must've received a lot of money for these pictures.


----------



## pmburk

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who cares if she's "common"?  Harry isn't "common" and had his penis in pics in Vega, lmbo! I mean, come on.
> 
> I agree, she should've worn full/boy briefs, but involving someone's class/background is a little reaching IMO.  I'm "common" and I know better.  Historically "Royals" have had their share of scandals.


 
ITA. Showing one's knickers (or lack thereof) has nothing to do with "common" vs. "royal" or whatever else. Harry's a royal and he has far worse pictures floating around. 

I will say that I'm pretty surprised she let this happen. She's had so many "skirt flying up in the breeze" partial malfunctions prior to this, you'd think she'd be more cautious. I don't see this happening to Mary of Denmark. Safety tips: skirt weights & real underwear.


----------



## berrydiva

Who knew there was such an uproar over a thong and her not wearing grannie pannies. LOL.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Who knew there was such an uproar over a thong and her not wearing grannie pannies. LOL.



Lol, grannie pannies? There's an inbetween where you're not walking in your bare a$$!


----------



## Longchamp

I love this couple and their handsome son....
But the some of the more respected British press is full of stories 
about Kate and her Mom setting their sites on Prince William.

Some of her nicknames waity katie and lazy katie.


----------



## murt

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who cares if she's "common"?  Harry isn't "common" and had his penis in pics in Vega, lmbo! I mean, come on.
> 
> I agree, she should've worn full/boy briefs, but involving someone's class/background is a little reaching IMO.  I'm "common" and I know better.  Historically "Royals" have had their share of scandals.



Completely agree - I mean, we're talking about the family of Prince "I want to be reincarnated as your tampon" Charles here. 

I also wonder about the decision to publish these kinds of pictures - I'm sure this type of thing happened years ago to celebs in the past as well, but the press back then had more discretion. It just seems like this perpetuates an idea that upskirt pictures of women are ok to spread around - that's a huge violation for any woman, whether or not it's a windy day.


----------



## murt

To add - I went to another gossip site where the commentors are judging Kate so harshly for this while they are obviously at the same time zooming in on her a$$ in those pics and trying to figure out whether she went commando or was wearing a thong.... I mean - WTF? Hypocritical and misogynistic much? That's why I'm happy this site exists - everyone here is so much more reasonable.


----------



## YSoLovely

Via celeb*tchy


> And once again, this whole incident has sparked an international conversation about free speech, freedom of the press and the _&#8220;antiquated code of etiquette&#8221;_ given to the royal family.  The Sydney Daily Telegraph ran a piece called _&#8220;My bare lady: Derri-heir to the throne is fair game.&#8221;_  Annette Sharp wrote, in part:
> 
> 
> 
> &#8220;It seems a bit ridiculous to expect the rest of the  world&#8217;s media to follow suit, particularly in a world in which flesh and  commercialism go hand in hand&#8230; If the duchess can&#8217;t be bothered  protecting herself by having hem weights sewn into her garments, why  should the media protect her?&#8221;​ [via Independent.co.uk]
Click to expand...


My exact thoughts.


----------



## murt

"protect her" from what though? or from who? I'm sure in real life it was a split second, possible glimpse of her ar$e. It just seems like the people who are criticizing her and judging her the most for this are also the ones who are also doing the most in terms of spreading the pics around and zooming in on the pics to check out her bum.  

And I don't think wearing granny panties would have made any difference - the pics would have been published and zoomed in on, granny panties or thong! 

At any rate, these pics continue to keep the royal family - especially Kate - in the limelight, so I guess for them it can't overall be a bad thing.


----------



## YSoLovely

Protect her from the embarassment, I guess.

Anyway, the Royals are not the Kardashians. Not all press is good press for them and Kate's "Marilyn Moments" certainly aren't.


----------



## Swanky

It's not "protecting" her so much as it is common courtesy. She doesn't needs protecting IMO.


----------



## .pursefiend.

ooh .. you guys are referring to "common" like a regular person. Here I'm thinking you guys were using common in relation to her being..  nevermind


----------



## Mondrianum

YSoLovely said:


> Scandalous!
> 
> http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/roy...erverbot-fuer-die-herzogin-36122910.bild.html
> 
> 
> Kate should have known better




Better hers than his


----------



## murt

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not "protecting" her so much as it is common courtesy. She doesn't needs protecting IMO.



Yes I agree.

I kind of think that most press is good press for the royal family at this point -- certainly I think these pics of Kate are beneficial.

Frankly, they've had so many scandals over hundreds of years now (and that's just the Windsors & the Hanovers), and it's the titillation - and resulting public interest - which helps to keep them relevant. They really don't have much dignity left.

Also, all of this stuff provides them with a convenient distraction from their other more concerning activities (which I won't mention here b/c I'm not sure if that touches too closely on politics).

ETA: actually now that I think about it, the Royals and the Kardashians have quite a few similarities!


----------



## labelwhore04

People are seriously getting worked up over an accidental butt flash? It's a butt! We all have them lol! I don't understand what the big deal is? Her dress blew up by accident, i'm sure it's happened to all of us at one point or another. I'm so glad i'm not a Royal, the scrutiny is ridiculous. People seem to forget that she is a human being. She may have a title but she's just like the rest of us. She's allowed to NOT be perfect once in a while.


----------



## zen1965

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Who cares if she's "common"?  Harry isn't "common" and had his penis in pics in Vega, lmbo! I mean, come on.
> 
> I agree, she should've worn full/boy briefs, but involving someone's class/background is a little reaching IMO.  I'm "common" and I know better.  Historically "Royals" have had their share of scandals.



Considering most of the world has abolished their monarchies, indeed, who cares. However, the circles Kate moves around in these days do care a great deal. Even more so because she is not one of them. Harry's behaviour is not really indulged, and don't even get me started on the reaction to Charles' tampon talk back then. Of course, only behind their backs. As Princes they are very close to the top of the pecking order, and on their part there is an incredible sense of entitlement. If you do not fit in as a -let's say - mere Baron, life may be rather difficult due to incredible family pressures and drive you to the other side of the world (I have seen that happening).

Like it or not, in Europe you still have many titled aristocrats that hold traditions and public decorum very high. Granted, a lot, if not most of them lost their formerly huge land holdings and work "regular jobs". Yet, their social circles are almost incestuous with only "selected" commoners present. Heck, there are still associations and clubs the statutes of which clearly determine that membership is limited to aristocrats only. And there still are many, many weddings between aristocrats. You just do not read about them in the yellow press. Sure, the younger generations mingles much more. But every time, things go topsy-turvy you get a lot of "told you so". See Charlene of Monaco, for instance. It is like a screened-off parallel universe.

Oh, and pls do not jump down my throat for this post. I am merely describing my observations.


----------



## Bag*Snob

At least it wasn't the Queen's.  That I do not want to see.


----------



## murt

zen1965 said:


> Considering most of the world has abolished their monarchies, indeed, who cares. However, the circles Kate moves around in these days do care a great deal. Even more so because she is not one of them. Harry's behaviour is not really indulged, and don't even get me started on the reaction to Charles' tampon talk back then. Of course, only behind their backs. As Princes they are very close to the top of the pecking order, and on their part there is an incredible sense of entitlement. If you do not fit in as a -let's say - mere Baron, life may be rather difficult due to incredible family pressures and drive you to the other side of the world (I have seen that happening).
> 
> Like it or not, in Europe you still have many titled aristocrats that hold traditions and public decorum very high. Granted, a lot, if not most of them lost their formerly huge land holdings and work "regular jobs". Yet, their social circles are almost incestuous with only "selected" commoners present. Heck, there are still associations and clubs the statutes of which clearly determine that membership is limited to aristocrats only. And there still are many, many weddings between aristocrats. You just do not read about them in the yellow press. Sure, the younger generations mingles much more. But every time, things go topsy-turvy you get a lot of "told you so". See Charlene of Monaco, for instance. It is like a screened-off parallel universe.
> 
> Oh, and pls do not jump down my throat for this post. I am merely describing my observations.




Very interesting - thanks for this! I thought the royal family wasn't taken seriously in those circles though? I've heard that some people dismiss them as a "bunch of Germans" or something -- not that I in any way condone that! Shades of Diana dissing Prince Phillip by telling him that her title (as a Spencer) was older than his.


----------



## DesigningStyle

labelwhore04 said:


> People are seriously getting worked up over an accidental butt flash? It's a butt! We all have them lol! I don't understand what the big deal is? Her dress blew up by accident, i'm sure it's happened to all of us at one point or another. I'm so glad i'm not a Royal, the scrutiny is ridiculous. People seem to forget that she is a human being. She may have a title but she's just like the rest of us. She's allowed to NOT be perfect once in a while.



From what I see...she does have quite the perfect bum!


----------



## zen1965

It is true that her family is older than the House of Windsor. Yet the Duke of Edinburgh of course was born Prince Philip of Greece and Denmark. He "merely" married a Windsor.
My post mainly pertained to continental Europe, BTW.


----------



## charmesh

The Queen weights her skirts down. Quick tip. Sewing pennies into your hem works too. That's what I do with all the pennies laying around my house. I'm not royal but I don't want people seeing my @ss on a windy day


----------



## Pursejoy9

She knows she is being photographed from every angle and all the time. Thus, she knew better than to wear no underwear. What normal person leaves the house pantyless. Its gross. No one normal flashes their *** for the entire world to see. She needs help. This is chronic. Its a cry for attention. She is embarassing her husband and son. That for me should be enough motivation to keep the goodies under wraps. Whats wrong with her? Its not a normal wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> Considering most of the world has abolished their monarchies, indeed, who cares. However, the circles Kate moves around in these days do care a great deal. Even more so because she is not one of them. Harry's behaviour is not really indulged, and don't even get me started on the reaction to Charles' tampon talk back then. Of course, only behind their backs. As Princes they are very close to the top of the pecking order, and on their part there is an incredible sense of entitlement. If you do not fit in as a -let's say - mere Baron, life may be rather difficult due to incredible family pressures and drive you to the other side of the world (I have seen that happening).
> 
> Like it or not, in Europe you still have many titled aristocrats that hold traditions and public decorum very high. Granted, a lot, if not most of them lost their formerly huge land holdings and work "regular jobs". Yet, their social circles are almost incestuous with only "selected" commoners present. Heck, there are still associations and clubs the statutes of which clearly determine that membership is limited to aristocrats only. And there still are many, many weddings between aristocrats. You just do not read about them in the yellow press. Sure, the younger generations mingles much more. But every time, things go topsy-turvy you get a lot of "told you so". See Charlene of Monaco, for instance. It is like a screened-off parallel universe.
> 
> Oh, and pls do not jump down my throat for this post. I am merely describing my observations.



Absolutely agree.


----------



## Avril

labelwhore04 said:


> People are seriously getting worked up over an accidental butt flash? It's a butt! We all have them lol! I don't understand what the big deal is? Her dress blew up by accident, i'm sure it's happened to all of us at one point or another. I'm so glad i'm not a Royal, the scrutiny is ridiculous. People seem to forget that she is a human being. She may have a title but she's just like the rest of us. She's allowed to NOT be perfect once in a while.





This.  It's just a bottom!!!  The way people are going on you'd swear she lifted her skirt up on purpose and flashed the cameras.  Everybody has one, big deal.  And it's her choice on what underwear she wears - be it a thong or full briefs.  At least I assume she was wearing a thong as going out knicker-less is gross and more like something LiLo would do rather than a royal.


----------



## Echoes

Straight-Laced said:


> [/B]
> ITA.  This wardrobe malfunction doesn't make sense to me.  Unless she's a genuine exhibitionist?
> And what mature, professional woman in the public eye - not just any old celeb - with dressers and advisors and a huge wardrobe to choose from, wears a g-string under a flowing wrap dress???  Add the helicopter and a forecast windy day and it makes even less sense





26Alexandra said:


> If I were Royalty, I would wear regular panties under a dress. I don't see the point in wearing a thong under a dress anyway...





Pursejoy9 said:


> She knows she is being photographed from every angle and all the time. Thus, she knew better than to wear no underwear. What normal person leaves the house pantyless. Its gross. No one normal flashes their *** for the entire world to see. She needs help. This is chronic. Its a cry for attention. She is embarassing her husband and son. That for me should be enough motivation to keep the goodies under wraps. Whats wrong with her? Its not a normal wardrobe malfunction.



Posts like these make me feel sad for the world.


----------



## labelwhore04

Avril said:


> This.  It's just a bottom!!!  The way people are going on you'd swear she lifted her skirt up on purpose and flashed the cameras.  Everybody has one, big deal.  And it's her choice on what underwear she wears - be it a thong or full briefs.  At least I assume she was wearing a thong as going out knicker-less is gross and more like something LiLo would do rather than a royal.





Echoes said:


> Posts like these make me feel sad for the world.



You'd think she made a porno from the way people talk about it. It's a butt, get over it. If you're that disturbed and offended by a bare bottom than you have bigger problems to worry about.


----------



## clevercat

Echoes said:


> Posts like these make me feel sad for the world.




+ 1


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Bentley1

zen1965 said:


> Considering most of the world has abolished their monarchies, indeed, who cares. However, the circles Kate moves around in these days do care a great deal. Even more so because she is not one of them. Harry's behaviour is not really indulged, and don't even get me started on the reaction to Charles' tampon talk back then. Of course, only behind their backs. As Princes they are very close to the top of the pecking order, and on their part there is an incredible sense of entitlement. If you do not fit in as a -let's say - mere Baron, life may be rather difficult due to incredible family pressures and drive you to the other side of the world (I have seen that happening).
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not, in Europe you still have many titled aristocrats that hold traditions and public decorum very high. Granted, a lot, if not most of them lost their formerly huge land holdings and work "regular jobs". Yet, their social circles are almost incestuous with only "selected" commoners present. Heck, there are still associations and clubs the statutes of which clearly determine that membership is limited to aristocrats only. And there still are many, many weddings between aristocrats. You just do not read about them in the yellow press. Sure, the younger generations mingles much more. But every time, things go topsy-turvy you get a lot of "told you so". See Charlene of Monaco, for instance. It is like a screened-off parallel universe.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and pls do not jump down my throat for this post. I am merely describing my observations.




Great post. Very interesting!


----------



## Echoes

berrydiva said:


> Who knew there was such an uproar over a thong and her not wearing grannie pannies. LOL.





Mondrianum said:


> Better hers than his





labelwhore04 said:


> People are seriously getting worked up over an accidental butt flash? It's a butt!





Bag*Snob said:


> At least it wasn't the Queen's.  That I do not want to see.





DesigningStyle said:


> From what I see...she does have quite the perfect bum!





Avril said:


> This.  It's just a bottom!!!  The way people are going on you'd swear she lifted her skirt up on purpose and flashed the cameras.  Everybody has one, big deal.  And it's her choice on what underwear she wears - be it a thong or full briefs.  At least I assume she was wearing a thong as going out knicker-less is gross and more like something LiLo would do rather than a royal.



Yeah, I don't see why people are getting all cheeky here.  Royal or not.


----------



## Bentley1

Between the extreme thoughts of "who cares" and "she's crazy" lies, what I believe to be, the kernel of truth: it's not a huge deal, but why not take measures to avoid it when it's so easy to do? To allow it to happen more than once seems a little irresponsible and shows a lack of common sense. 

I like Kate, and a bum flash doesn't bug me much. but if I were her mother or sister, I would be telling her the same thing. Be careful from now on.


----------



## Echoes

And if the Old Fuss Bucket hadn't made such a big deal about Kate wearing shorter, tighter skirts and dresses ......


----------



## murt

zen1965 said:


> It is true that her family is older than the House of Windsor. Yet the Duke of Edinburgh of course was born Prince Philip of Greece and Denmark. He "merely" married a Windsor.
> My post mainly pertained to continental Europe, BTW.



Ya - I think Prince Philip is still blood related to the Queen though.... though on the other hand  Iguess in those circles everybody is blood related!


----------



## Solemony

murt said:


> Ya - I think Prince Philip is still blood related to the Queen though.... though on the other hand  Iguess in those circles everybody is blood related!


I think if you are in the Royal family it's a really good guaranteed that you are related to other Royals across Europe. Probably some nth cousin from your great great great maternal grandmother's sister's lineage or vice versa. I mean when I took my Population Genetics class, we looked at some of the pedigree of these Royals... They are very fascinating and highly dangerous in terms of why recessive diseases remerges, if you know what I mean. 


Anyway, I'd be rolling if she continued to repeat this over and over again... So...


----------



## curlybee

Bentley1 said:


> Between the extreme thoughts of "who cares" and "she's crazy" lies, what I believe to be, the kernel of truth: it's not a huge deal, but why not take measures to avoid it when it's so easy to do? To allow it to happen more than once seems a little irresponsible and shows a lack of common sense.
> 
> I like Kate, and a bum flash doesn't bug me much. but if I were her mother or sister, I would be telling her the same thing. Be careful from now on.



Exactly this . Maybe this is why we heard about rumors of the queen complaining about Kate's wardrobe who knows.

In this case more fitted clothes might help her. There are plenty of styles that I'm sure would meet the dress code not too short or tight and she wouldn't have to worry about her skirts flying up and she could still wear her thongs or go without.


----------



## mundodabolsa

labelwhore04 said:


> You'd think she made a porno from the way people talk about it. It's a butt, get over it. If you're that disturbed and offended by a bare bottom than you have bigger problems to worry about.



I'm not offended over seeing her butt. I'm irritated because the woman who may be Queen of England is apparently dumb as rocks. It's beyond idiotic to wear a thong with that type of skirt if you're Jane walking down the street. Add in that Kate is someone important, with a specific itinerary who knows she's getting off a helicopter, and it just screams a level of stupidity that frustrates me simply for existing. It indicates she doesn't have any worthwhile brain cells. 

Like Bentley1 said, it's simply about common sense. Don't wear a tank top if it's 0 degrees out. Put on some boy shorts with a flowy light-fabric skirt. Common sense.


----------



## Echoes

mundodabolsa said:


> It indicates she doesn't have any worthwhile brain cells.



Or that she does, and she's able to make her own decisions even if others don't agree.


----------



## Gimmethebag

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm not offended over seeing her butt. I'm irritated because the woman who may be Queen of England is apparently dumb as rocks. It's beyond idiotic to wear a thong with that type of skirt if you're Jane walking down the street. Add in that Kate is someone important, with a specific itinerary who knows she's getting off a helicopter, and it just screams a level of stupidity that frustrates me simply for existing. It indicates she doesn't have any worthwhile brain cells.
> 
> Like Bentley1 said, it's simply about common sense. Don't wear a tank top if it's 0 degrees out. Put on some boy shorts with a flowy light-fabric skirt. Common sense.


So much THIS. 

I don't think Kate is doing it on purpose (though she had no problem wearing a see-through dress to get William's attention) but that she is not very smart. She may be smarter than William, but she's still pretty dense. I think becoming a princess who only needs to wave and make basic small talk was really her only career option if she wanted to have  a lifestyle as nice as her parents'.


----------



## berrydiva

labelwhore04 said:


> people are seriously getting worked up over an accidental butt flash? It's a butt! We all have them lol! I don't understand what the big deal is? Her dress blew up by accident, i'm sure it's happened to all of us at one point or another. I'm so glad i'm not a royal, the scrutiny is ridiculous. People seem to forget that she is a human being. She may have a title but she's just like the rest of us. She's allowed to not be perfect once in a while.


+1


----------



## Bentley1

Echoes said:


> Or that she does, and she's able to make her own decisions even if others don't agree.




Her own decisions being to allow her bum to be exposed "accidentally" more than once? Lol 

Kate's like "I'll show them, I'm gonna flash my bum again and make it look like an accident. I do what I want!"


----------



## berrydiva

mundodabolsa said:


> I'm not offended over seeing her butt. I'm irritated because the woman who may be Queen of England is apparently dumb as rocks. It's beyond idiotic to wear a thong with that type of skirt if you're Jane walking down the street. Add in that Kate is someone important, with a specific itinerary who knows she's getting off a helicopter, and it just screams a level of stupidity that frustrates me simply for existing. It indicates she doesn't have any worthwhile brain cells.
> 
> Like Bentley1 said, it's simply about common sense. Don't wear a tank top if it's 0 degrees out. *Put on some boy shorts with a flowy light-fabric skirt.* Common sense.


Say wha? Boy shorts under her skirt? What type of boy shorts are we talking about here?


----------



## berrydiva

Bentley1 said:


> Between the extreme thoughts of "who cares" and "she's crazy" lies, what I believe to be, the kernel of truth: it's not a huge deal, but why not take measures to avoid it when it's so easy to do? To allow it to happen more than once seems a little irresponsible and shows a lack of common sense.
> 
> I like Kate, and a bum flash doesn't bug me much. but if I were her mother or sister, I would be telling her the same thing. Be careful from now on.


My feeling is that it would be a big deal even if she had on grannie pannies. The narrative would change from "How can she let her butt be exposed?" to "How can she let her panties be exposed?"

Being a woman is so damned if you do, damed if you don't....


----------



## Echoes

berrydiva said:


> My feeling is that it would be a big deal even if she had on grannie pannies. The narrative would change from "How can she let her butt be exposed?" to *"How can she let her panties be exposed?"*
> 
> Being a woman is so damned if you do, damed if you don't....



"More like SHE'S wearing THOSE!!!??  Has she no style?"


----------



## Echoes

Bentley1 said:


> Her own decisions being to allow her bum to be exposed "accidentally" more than once? Lol
> 
> Kate's like "I'll show them, I'm gonna flash my bum again and make it look like an accident. I do what I want!"



Hey, the 'Royals' are always showing their azzses.  She's just doing it more literally.


----------



## smilerr

Meh, it's just a butt.  Nbd really.


----------



## christymarie340

Wow, tough crowd here! I think we can all agree, that if you've ever worn a dress/skirt this has happened to you. Should she wear granny panies just because this could happen? I wouldn't, especially because they give horrible lines. Anyway, who cares, it happens!


----------



## labelwhore04

I personally wear shorts(black tight workout type shorts) under all my dresses but i can understand if someone doesn't wanna do that. Personally i'd rather see someones exposed azz than ugly granny panties.


----------



## lovemyangels

I don't think all not-thong undie should be called granny pannies.  There are something between.


----------



## Bentley1

berrydiva said:


> My feeling is that it would be a big deal even if she had on grannie pannies. The narrative would change from "How can she let her butt be exposed?" to "How can she let her panties be exposed?"
> 
> Being a woman is so damned if you do, damed if you don't....




Oh, no doubt. Just the fact that her skirt flew up and exposed her backside ( covered or not) was more than enough material to make headlines. The fact that it was her naked bum just made it more titlilating, for lack of a better word. 

I'm personally just saying, why not sew the weights in the hem or wear something different when stepping off of a helicopter to avoid such mishaps. Her choice to do what she wants. She gets a major side eye from me, especially being a repeat occurrence, but in the end it's her business and her choice.


----------



## Bentley1

Echoes said:


> Hey, the 'Royals' are always showing their azzses.  She's just doing it more literally.



.....:true:


----------



## Pazdzernika

Interesting  no one is outraged that the "press" released photos like this.  I don't think the real "scandal" is about the wind blowing up her skirt.  What if this happened to a "Royal" aged 14?  Is that not gross to anyone?  Would your reaction be different? Would you focus less on her knickers and more on the fact that photographers are widely circulating these type of photos? They should well leave her well alone. I thought the "Firm" had some sort of control over the press.  I should hope that they Olivia Pope  photos like this in the future.  I'm sure it was happenstance that photogs  took the photo in the split second that the wind blew but they didn't have to publish those snaps.  Greed makes the world go round, I guess. No one should  have photos their bums published without their consent.  Royal or not.


----------



## Swanky

You missed some posts, a few of us called them out saying where's the common courtesy.

And boy shorts, for you who asked, is simply "hot pants" or tiny shorts that are thin like undies but fell cut like briefs.


----------



## Bentley1

Pazdzernika said:


> Interesting  no one is outraged that the "press" released photos like this.  I don't think the real "scandal" is about the wind blowing up her skirt.  What if this happened to a "Royal" aged 14?  Is that not gross to anyone?  Would your reaction be different? Would you focus less on her knickers and more on the fact that photographers are widely circulating these type of photos? *They should well leave her well alone.* I thought the "Firm" had some sort of control over the press.  I should hope that they Olivia Pope  photos like this in the future.  I'm sure it was happenstance that photogs  took the photo in the split second that the wind blew but they didn't have to publish those snaps.  Greed makes the world go round, I guess. No one should  have photos their bums published without their consent.  Royal or not.



She's a public figure who signed up to be in the public eye for the rest of her life.  She's going to have to take the good with the bad, just how it is for her.  Based on articles I've read, she's been groomed on how to be in the public eye very thoroughly for years now, hence people posting "she should know better." They can't just post pictures that flatter her 100% of the time, that's unrealistic and impossible.

And someone aged 14 would be underaged, so it would be a whole different can of worms.  Kate is an adult, so different set of rules.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Yes, she is a public figure but her age doesn't put her under a different set of rules. It's like saying a girl who dresses a certain way was "asking for it."  (Well, isn't this literally the case?) She was clearly violated by the press - they went out of their way to zoom in and publish photos of body parts I'm fairly sure she didn't intend to expose. You can wear all the grannies and put all the weights in hems you want but stuff like this happens.  I think the sentiment has already been stated that no matter what she does she can't win.


----------



## Echoes

Pazdzernika said:


> Interesting  no one is outraged that the "press" released photos like this.



She consciously chose a life knowing full well the media would be around every second, watching her every move good or bad.  It's what the tabloids do.  And they are paid well.  If they had ethics we would not be plagued with the Kardasimess pollution.

And no, I would not be surprised if someday she published a tell-all book and admitted doing these thing intentionally.


----------



## Echoes

Pazdzernika said:


> Yes, she is a public figure but her age doesn't put her under a different set of rules.



Of course it does.


----------



## harleyNemma

Kate needs to give up her school girl flirty skirts and trade them in for something with a slimmer fit in heavier materials for daytime. I didn't think she was so daft but alas it appears she may be.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Echoes said:


> She consciously chose a life knowing full well the media would be around every second, watching her every move good or bad.  It's what the tabloids do.  And they are paid well.  If they had ethics we would not be plagued with the Kardasimess pollution.
> 
> 
> 
> And no, I would not be surprised if someday she published a tell-all book and admitted doing these thing intentionally.




Ok, agree to disagree.  If only we lived in an ideal world where a woman, no matter her age or place in life, could have the privacy of her own body.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Echoes said:


> Posts like these make me feel sad for the world.



Seriously?  My musings about kate's wardrobe malfunction make you feel "sad for the world"???  No need to get your knickers in such a twist (pun intended) about a fairly innocuous post


----------



## Bentley1

Pazdzernika said:


> Yes, she is a public figure but her age doesn't put her under a different set of rules. It's like saying a girl who dresses a certain way was "asking for it."  (Well, isn't this literally the case?) She was clearly violated by the press - they went out of their way to zoom in and publish photos of body parts I'm fairly sure she didn't intend to expose. You can wear all the grannies and put all the weights in hems you want but stuff like this happens.  I think the sentiment has already been stated that no matter what she does she can't win.




Yes, it does put her under a different set of rules, legally. That's not up for debate, it's the law. Our opinions surrounding that are just our opinions, nothing more. Plus, she knows better, a child does not. 

And I don't know what you mean by "she can't win." Based on this thread alone, 99 percent of the comments and sentiments about her are glowing and positive, my posts included. Not everything she does is going to be perfect, and people are going to point it out. That's the life she chose and she's VERY well aware of this.


----------



## CobaltBlu

lovemyangels said:


> I don't think all not-thong undie should be called granny pannies.  There are something between.





Bag*Snob said:


> At least it wasn't the Queen's.  That I do not want to see.


----------



## charmesh

That is a woman close to a hundred. And still working. But back on topic, there are ways of preventing an upskirt moment. Kate is around people who know how to prevent them. But no woman should have a photo of her @ss published without her permission.


----------



## jonah

ByeKitty said:


> Me too... But the photographer must've received a lot of money for these pictures.




Yes, I know and it says a lot about society if you can make money with such pictures.

What is the "usefull" information in this picture? Nothing! Its only purpose is to create embarrassment and problems for Kate and a disturbing discussion about appropriate underwear.


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> That is a woman close to a hundred. And still working. But back on topic, there are ways of preventing an upskirt moment. Kate is around people who know how to prevent them. But no woman shouold have a photo of her @ss published without her permission.



You are right. Selfishly, I would much rather look at Harry's.


----------



## arwen

Echoes said:


> She consciously chose a life knowing full well the media would be around every second, watching her every move good or bad.  It's what the tabloids do.  And they are paid well.  If they had ethics we would not be plagued with the Kardasimess pollution.



I think it is not okay that the press releases such kind of photos.
Everyone of us "normal" people would be outraged if such a picture of us would make its way into public.
I also had my Marilyn moments in public (despite knowing better, such things just happen) and I am thankful nobody took a picture and released it
I suppose no one would be pleased if a friend (or foe) would take a compromising picture of us and post it on Facebook etc.  

So why different standards because she is a royal and knows the media is watching her? Of course she has to be extra careful but still I do not think the press has the right to publish every photo they took- even if this is "what the tabloids do".


----------



## YSoLovely

^^Because she is a Royal or should that apply to all celebrities?


----------



## solange

26Alexandra said:


> If I were Royalty, I would wear regular panties under a dress. I don't see the point in wearing a thong under a dress anyway...



Her husband prefers it?


----------



## solange

Echoes said:


> And if the Old Fuss Bucket hadn't made such a big deal about Kate wearing shorter, tighter skirts and dresses ......



Hee hee. That explains everything.


----------



## solange

berrydiva said:


> My feeling is that it would be a big deal even if she had on grannie pannies. The narrative would change from "How can she let her butt be exposed?" to "How can she let her panties be exposed?"
> 
> Being a woman is so damned if you do, damed if you don't....



Wasn't Fergie's infamous flash with granny panties? Didn't help much. Neither did the super length of the skirt.


----------



## solange

Pazdzernika said:


> Ok, agree to disagree.  If only we lived in an ideal world where a woman, no matter her age or place in life, could have the privacy of her own body.



:thumbup:


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And boy shorts, for you who asked, is simply "hot pants" or tiny shorts that are thin like undies but fell cut like briefs.


Don't you still get a little peek-o-cheek in those types of shorts?



harleyNemma said:


> Kate needs to give up her school girl flirty skirts and trade them in for something with a slimmer fit in heavier materials for daytime. I didn't think she was so daft but alas it appears she may be.


...or the media (and the public) could think there's something morally wrong with publishing a picture of a woman's bare backside, who didn't give consent, for mag sales profits...rather than placing all the blame on the woman who didn't step out her house with the intention of the public seeing her bare behind.


----------



## berrydiva

lovemyangels said:


> I don't think all not-thong undie should be called granny pannies.  There are something between.


All non-thong undies are definitely not granny panties but the reaction would be the same regardless of what she's wearing...the safest bet would be for her to put on granny panties but then again probably not so much because of this....



solange said:


> Wasn't Fergie's infamous flash with granny panties? Didn't help much. Neither did the super length of the skirt.


Yep. I also remember a pic of Diana having on a pink dress, I believe, which got caught in the wind as well. It happens...it happens to royal women, first ladies, and regular women.


----------



## Swanky

berrydiva said:


> Don't you still get a little peek-o-cheek in those types of shorts?
> 
> ...or the media (and the public) could think there's something morally wrong with publishing a picture of a woman's bare backside, who didn't give consent, for mag sales profits...rather than placing all the blame on the woman who didn't step out her house with the intention of the public seeing her bare behind.



No, not really. Well not the ones I'm referring to, like these
https://www.etsy.com/listing/73804160/blue-lingerie-panties-aqua-boyshorts#zoom


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/29...al-appearance-after-bare-butt-photo-hits-web/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and Prince William receive a gift from a group of youngsters as they arrive at Macrosty Park on Thursday (May 29) in Crieff, Scotland.

The 32-year-old royals, who are in town all day, will tour the Strathearn complex, the housing Crieff High School, the famous Grouse Distillery, and visit a village fete.

Recently a photo of Kates bare butt has been unfortunately published by a German tabloid. The Palace has not commented on the picture, however, this has not been the first invasion of privacy photo that has been published of Kate.

FYI: Kate is wearing a Jonathan Saunders coat.


----------



## gazoo

The tide has turned hard against Kate nowadays.  It's dumb to not plan ahead for wind flapping skirts up.  Pencil skirts would be her friend and look chic, but I think even if she wasn't having these kinds of "accidents", there would be other criticism.  No matter what.


----------



## Echoes

> Photographer Diane Morel, 47, said she almost deleted the pictures.
> 
> &#8220;It wasn&#8217;t until I got home and I popped my camera card into the computer that I realised what I had captured,&#8221; she said. &#8220;Kate and William spent so much time speaking to the victims of the bushfires that I decided I would donate any money raised from the sale of the photo to the Blue Mountains Bushfire Mayoral Relief Fund.&#8221;



http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...iddletons-bottom/story-fni0cx4q-1226932707381


----------



## Shoesanddresses

berrydiva said:


> Don't you still get a little peek-o-cheek in those types of shorts?
> 
> ...or the media (and the public) could think there's something morally wrong with publishing a picture of a woman's bare backside, who didn't give consent, for mag sales profits...rather than placing all the blame on the woman who didn't step out her house with the intention of the public seeing her bare behind.



Totally agree!


----------



## curlybee

I like her coat.


----------



## Longchamp

Time to move on from her choice of underwear and more pictures of George!


----------



## Longchamp

Which one of you is making fun of my Mom's knickers?


----------



## solange

Echoes said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...iddletons-bottom/story-fni0cx4q-1226932707381



Not a good enough reason not to spare Kate humiliation.


----------



## Bentley1

Longchamp said:


> Which one of you is making fun of my Mom's knickers?



 Too funny!  He's adorable, such a big personality.


----------



## Chanel522

Longchamp said:


> Which one of you is making fun of my Mom's knickers?




I love that!!  lol!!  George is too cute...


----------



## curlybee

That baby is just delicious. I think I've decided he favors William in looks.


----------



## Bentley1

curlybee said:


> That baby is just delicious. I think I've decided he favors William in looks.




He really does look just like William, imo. I just wonder who he got those big brown eyes from.


----------



## jbweyer

I'm really not a fan of the red coat. It makes her look bigger than she really is.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Personally I think the photographer should have hit delete. She's not a professional so she wasn't out the doing her job covering the event. She let herself and all women down by selling that picture for her 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Alexenjie

Bentley1 said:


> He really does look just like William, imo. I just wonder who he got those big brown eyes from.


I honestly don't see William or Kate when I look at George, though his dark eyes come from Kate's side of the family.  He is adorable.


----------



## mikimoto007

Hermesforlife said:


> Personally I think the photographer should have hit delete. She's not a professional so she wasn't out the doing her job covering the event. She let herself and all women down by selling that picture for her 15 minutes of fame.



I believe the funds from the sale were donated to charity. 

I don't think women everywhere have been let down. I think Kate's skirt blew up whilst she was on a public engagement. It wasn't an up skirt shot - it was a spilt-second shot. The end.  I think it's something that could have happened to kate a number of times. It's something that happened to the queen at least once as well (and the skirts blew a lot higher if eyewitness reports are believed) but there aren't photographs to document it. 

I don't regard it as letting women everywhere down when various female celebrities reveal more than was intended in a dress, and I think it's been blown well out of proportion. 

I loathe the red and pink striped coat - the fit seems horrible and the coat is frumpy. But it is warm, it's not going to blow anywhere, and it's by a Scottish designer. To me the black and khaki colour way looks a lot better.

I am intrigued by the Celtic brooch.


----------



## Hermesforlife

I do get that kate is at fault as well for letting this happen but 2 wrongs don't make a right. Kate was clearly not stripping for the public or in anyway flaunting herself. It was an purely a freak incident but to me Who the victim is doesn't matter. This woman who took the picture wanted a few minutes of fame and consciously went out of her way to humiliate someone else to make money. What she did with the money is irrelevant to me and I'm sure it was an afterthought to try and redeem herself. 

I quite like the coat although its not her best look. She also has the coat weighted , you can see it about 3-4 inches in on each side so I don't think she'll let herself be caught out again.


----------



## leeann

I wish Kate would stop trying to steal Kim's shine!


----------



## kaitydid

mikimoto007 said:


> *I believe the funds from the sale were donated to charity.*
> 
> I don't think women everywhere have been let down. I think Kate's skirt blew up whilst she was on a public engagement. It wasn't an up skirt shot - it was a spilt-second shot. The end.  I think it's something that could have happened to kate a number of times. It's something that happened to the queen at least once as well (and the skirts blew a lot higher if eyewitness reports are believed) but there aren't photographs to document it.
> 
> I don't regard it as letting women everywhere down when various female celebrities reveal more than was intended in a dress, and I think it's been blown well out of proportion.
> 
> I loathe the red and pink striped coat - the fit seems horrible and the coat is frumpy. But it is warm, it's not going to blow anywhere, and it's by a Scottish designer. To me the black and khaki colour way looks a lot better.
> 
> I am intrigued by the Celtic brooch.



The photographer reportedly wanted to donate the money to the Blue Mountains Bushfire Mayoral Relief Fund, but the mayor and the city council of Blue Mountains is going to reject the donation, as reported here:  http://www.aww.com.au/news-features/news-stories/2014/5/rude-royal-photo-sold-to-newspaper-for-$1000/


----------



## Bentley1

I know I'm being dramatic, but I would be a bit scared to release the photo and attach my name to it. Next thing you know, you go missing or something lol :-/


----------



## mikimoto007

kaitydid said:


> The photographer reportedly wanted to donate the money to the Blue Mountains Bushfire Mayoral Relief Fund, but the mayor and the city council of Blue Mountains is going to reject the donation, as reported here:  http://www.aww.com.au/news-features/news-stories/2014/5/rude-royal-photo-sold-to-newspaper-for-$1000/



Ah! Thanks for this. I hope another charity benefits from it.


----------



## mikimoto007

Hermesforlife said:


> I do get that kate is at fault as well for letting this happen but 2 wrongs don't make a right. Kate was clearly not stripping for the public or in anyway flaunting herself. It was an purely a freak incident but to me Who the victim is doesn't matter. This woman who took the picture wanted a few minutes of fame and consciously went out of her way to humiliate someone else to make money. What she did with the money is irrelevant to me and I'm sure it was an afterthought to try and redeem herself.
> 
> I quite like the coat although its not her best look. She also has the coat weighted , you can see it about 3-4 inches in on each side so I don't think she'll let herself be caught out again.



You're right. It was a freak incident and a split-second shot.

I don't object when we see similar pictures of other female celebrities in public and I don't see the distinction between why Kate should be protected and not them. Plenty of paparazzi shots are taken with the intention to humiliate - one of the cons of being famous. You have to take the rough with the smooth.

Interesting that the coat was weighted. I would have thought it heavy enough to not fly up. 

Honestly I think it will happen again. We had the yellow dress at airport incident and this. And other times when things have gotten close. She hasn't learnt or doesn't care.


----------



## Starlett309

Pursejoy9 said:


> She knows she is being photographed from every angle and all the time. Thus, she knew better than to wear no underwear. What normal person leaves the house pantyless. Its gross. No one normal flashes their *** for the entire world to see. She needs help. This is chronic. Its a cry for attention. She is embarassing her husband and son. That for me should be enough motivation to keep the goodies under wraps. Whats wrong with her? Its not a normal wardrobe malfunction.


I agree. It will be interesting to see where she is in 10 years time. We already know she has an eating disorder.


----------



## bisbee

Starlett309 said:


> We already know she has an eating disorder.



We do?


----------



## anitalilac

leeann said:


> I wish Kate would stop trying to steal Kim's shine!


----------



## leeann

The wedding of the century part 2 happens, and she tries to steal all the attention by flashing her thing!  She knew what she was doing!


----------



## Nathalya

I know right?! It's soooo not fair


----------



## arnott

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No, not really. Well not the ones I'm referring to, like these
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/73804160/blue-lingerie-panties-aqua-boyshorts#zoom



Have you tried these?  I like!


----------



## Jesssh

Does anyone know if she was wearing hose?

Her legs photograph so perfectly I wondered if she really has something on even if it looks like she doesn't.


----------



## Swanky

arnott said:


> Have you tried these?  I like!


Not the brand specifically but I always wear boy shorts under my dresses!


----------



## mikimoto007

Jesssh said:


> Does anyone know if she was wearing hose?
> 
> Her legs photograph so perfectly I wondered if she really has something on even if it looks like she doesn't.



I think she nearly always wears tights. Although it does look like she wasn't in those photos.


----------



## arnott

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not the brand specifically but I always wear boy shorts under my dresses!



I have yet to find a pair that doesn't ride up.  I might get the ones in the link you posted.  Thanks!


----------



## shoes4me

Echoes said:


> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...iddletons-bottom/story-fni0cx4q-1226932707381



It would have been the noble thing to delete the pictures.

Donating money by exploiting Kate´s (or any other woman's ) wardrobe malfunction - seems like the photographer is trying to justify what she knows is wrong. imo donating on somebody else's expense this way is not much better than donating stolen money.


----------



## anitalilac

+1


----------



## kaitydid

shoes4me said:


> It would have been the noble thing to delete the pictures.
> 
> Donating money by exploiting Kate´s (or any other woman's ) wardrobe malfunction - seems like the photographer is trying to justify what she knows is wrong. imo donating on somebody else's expense this way is not much better than donating stolen money.



+1, I absolutely agree.


----------



## Avril

Jesssh said:


> Does anyone know if she was wearing hose?
> 
> 
> 
> Her legs photograph so perfectly I wondered if she really has something on even if it looks like she doesn't.




I've heard she wears FALKE tights.


----------



## minoxa33

This is so funny:

http://news.artnet.com/in-brief/pri...tnews&utm_source=060414daily&utm_medium=email


----------



## Longchamp

minoxa33 said:


> This is so funny:
> 
> http://news.artnet.com/in-brief/pri...tnews&utm_source=060414daily&utm_medium=email



Thanks for posting.  Love the jelly bean print


----------



## flowerboy

Funny laugh lines


----------



## minoxa33

Longchamp said:


> Thanks for posting.  Love the jelly bean print


Me too!


----------



## Chanel Belle

I don't understand why Kate does not weigh her hems (or hire someone to do that). There have been too many pictures of her with her skirts flying upwards which are all opportunities for indecent shots. 

We are not living in a perfect world - there are people out there who enjoy capturing and seeing such indecent pictures. I thought it makes perfect sense for a public figure to take precautions and weigh their hems or choose more appropriate attire for windy destinations and so on.


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel Belle said:


> I don't understand why Kate does not weigh her hems (or hire someone to do that). There have been too many pictures of her with her skirts flying upwards which are all opportunities for indecent shots.
> 
> 
> 
> We are not living in a perfect world - there are people out there who enjoy capturing and seeing such indecent pictures. I thought it makes perfect sense for a public figure to take precautions and weigh their hems or choose more appropriate attire for windy destinations and so on.




Yes, you're right. That would be what common sense would dictate, however there are some who don't agree with common sense. Kate would be one of those individuals.


----------



## berrydiva

Chanel Belle said:


> I don't understand why Kate does not weigh her hems (or hire someone to do that). There have been too many pictures of her with her skirts flying upwards which are all opportunities for indecent shots.
> 
> We are not living in a perfect world - there are people out there who enjoy capturing and seeing such indecent pictures. I thought it makes perfect sense for a public figure to take precautions and weigh their hems or choose more appropriate attire for windy destinations and so on.


Is it entirely possible that it is weighted down but maybe the wind was too strong? That can happen, no? Or is it possible that they believed the material heavy enough?


----------



## afsweet

It's times like these when I'm glad I'm not a princess lol. I never check the weather before I get dressed and head out- I've had my share of wardrobe malfunctions, and it's certainly not purposeful. Whether she wears hot pants, no panties, clean panties, granny panties, people will criticize.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, you're right. That would be what common sense would dictate, however there are some who don't agree with common sense. Kate would be one of those individuals.



She doesn't have to have common sense though.  There are people to do it for her.


----------



## Bentley1

DivineMissM said:


> She doesn't have to have common sense though.  There are people to do it for her.




Lol, well I guess they have been sleeping on the job.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, well I guess they have been sleeping on the job.




Apparently!


----------



## Kbryan3

Even if she did have weights in her dresses why does she not wear underwear under a short dress? It's not like she's Paris Hilton. She's supposed to be the future queen. I'd be totally embarrassed if I were her family


----------



## Sarni

Kbryan3 said:


> Even if she did have weights in her dresses why does she not wear underwear under a short dress? It's not like she's Paris Hilton. She's supposed to be the future queen. I'd be totally embarrassed if I were her family




Wasn't she wearing a thong? I doubt she would go out without underwear!!


----------



## Kbryan3

In the photos it doesn't look like it. So if she was it must have been very thin! But even so, who wears thongs with above the knee dresses?


----------



## Alexenjie

Bentley1 said:


> Yes, you're right. That would be what common sense would dictate, however there are some who don't agree with common sense. Kate would be one of those individuals.


Other than her skirt flying up because of the wind, what makes you think Kate does not have common sense?


----------



## Bentley1

Alexenjie said:


> Other than her skirt flying up because of the wind, what makes you think Kate does not have common sense?




I'm actually a Kate and William fan. So, I'm definitely not here to bash or attack Kate. I was speaking solely on her multiple "skirt blowing up" incidents. Given her skirts have blown up on many occasions, twice to the point where we have seen her bottom, it makes one wonder why she wouldn't take precautions to avoid such a mishap.  Many were arguing that it's "not a big deal," however, big deal or not, if she used some common sense it could have been avoided.


----------



## chowlover2

Bentley1 said:


> I'm actually a Kate and William fan. So, I'm definitely not here to bash or attack Kate. I was speaking solely on her multiple "skirt blowing up" incidents. Given her skirts have blown up on many occasions, twice to the point where we have seen her bottom, it makes one wonder why she wouldn't take precautions to avoid such a mishap. Many were arguing that it's "not a big deal," however, big deal or not, if she used some common sense it could have been avoided.


 Agreed!


----------



## charmesh

I think the Palace screwed up so badly with Diana that they are afraid to give Kate any criticism or too much guidance. As long as she makes it to an appearance or two a week everything is fine. Just imagine that happening in Spain, Belgium, or Norway.


----------



## nastasja

I can't remember...were there this many negative posts about Harry when he was butt-naked sloring it up in Vegas?


----------



## charmesh

killerlife said:


> I can't remember...were there this many negative posts about Harry when he was butt-naked sloring it up in Vegas?


People expect this kind of crap from Harry, he's on his way to being the Leonardo DiCaprio of royals. And this isn't all Kate's fault. Let's place some of the blame on that photographer. And some should be spread to the Palace when they didn't insist that she sew some weights in the hem after the very first time it happened. When she is representing England she should do all in her power to refrain from showing her butt crack. If this happened repeatedly at your job human resources would say something to you. On her free time she gets to wear what she wants and let them nipples free to feel the breeze. But when she's at work, and don't think for one moment that this isn't her job, she needs to follow the dress code.


----------



## labelwhore04

omg people are still talking about her skirt blowing up? Who the hell cares??? People act like they've never seen a butt before. Newsflash everyone has one!


----------



## Kbryan3

charmesh said:


> People expect this kind of crap from Harry, he's on his way to being the Leonardo DiCaprio of royals. And this isn't all Kate's fault. Let's place some of the blame on that photographer. And some should be spread to the Palace when they didn't insist that she sew some weights in the hem after the very first time it happened. When she is representing England she should do all in her power to refrain from showing her butt crack. If this happened repeatedly at your job human resources would say something to you. On her free time she gets to wear what she wants and let them nipples free to feel the breeze. But when she's at work, and don't think for one moment that this isn't her job, she needs to follow the dress code.



actually the queen said she needed a makeover the first time this happened and ordered her personal designer to put weights in kate's dresses. not sure what happened though


----------



## Kbryan3

labelwhore04 said:


> omg people are still talking about her skirt blowing up? Who the hell cares??? People act like they've never seen a butt before. Newsflash everyone has one!



true! and it wasn't unflattering! but in my opinion, this wasn't paris hilton's bum. it was the "future queen"'s bum

and additionally, obviously some people care and that is why we choose to still talk about it  if you do not care i completely see why, but everyone is different. you should respect their opinions


----------



## Stepforded

_Moderators, I have to post two messages as there's something wrong with my account, where it doesn't let me post more than a certain number of words ... I have a call logged with Support for this._

I've noticed that whenever there is an article about her in The Daily Mail, the readers' negative comments far outweigh the positive ones.

Personally, I'm surprised at how many holidays she takes and how little she does in her role. Before they embarked on their tour of NZ and Australia, she took two holidays (one with her parents and George, then with William alone); and then on arrival into NZ, where they were for 10 days, they had to have two full rest days (one on each of the weeks they were there).


----------



## Stepforded

Around the time there was a massive storm in Tuvalu which devastated the region ... where were the offers to quickly assemble a benefit dinner for that? People would've been happy to pay $1,000 a head to be in their company. Even a charity dinner for a childrens' hospital or something else they feel passionate about ... but no; nothing.

Plus I'm wondering why she didn't turn up to the dinner with Ralph Lauren and all the other celebs a couple of weeks back - I started to believe maybe she really was pregnant and was suffering severe morning sickness or something; but apparently not, as she was throwing back the whiskeys at their next appearance together.

So yes, I do think she's lazy - and she always looks hungry and stressed - her face shows a lot of strain for a 31/32 year old.


----------



## suncitystyle

She's so tiny now.


----------



## Bentley1

Kbryan3 said:


> true! and it wasn't unflattering! but in my opinion, this wasn't paris hilton's bum. it was the "future queen"'s bum
> 
> and additionally, obviously some people care and that is why we choose to still talk about it  if you do not care i completely see why, but everyone is different. you should respect their opinions




Exactly. It's an open forum, so....

And a butt is not just a butt when you're mother to the future king of England, wife to another future king of England, DIL to yet another future king of England and married to the grandson of the Queen of England. Cover your a@@, literally and figuratively lol


----------



## Bentley1

killerlife said:


> I can't remember...were there this many negative posts about Harry when he was butt-naked sloring it up in Vegas?




If there weren't, there should have been. I do recall the media having a field day with the photos of Harry and every late night talk show going in on him and taking jabs at him.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined British veterans for a tea party in Arromanches as they joined the Queen in paying tribute to the fallen at D-Day.

Resplendent in a chic cornflower blue Alexander McQueen coat and a black dress, hat and shoes, the Duchess was all smiles as she chatted to some of the clearly delighted former soldiers.

Meanwhile, the Duke, neat in a navy blue suit, listened intently as the veterans regaled him with tales of the their experiences on D-Day and their heroics as they fought to take the beaches.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ireworks-Sword-Beach-D-Day.html#ixzz33vne63MX


----------



## charmesh

Stepforded said:


> _Moderators, I have to post two messages as there's something wrong with my account, where it doesn't let me post more than a certain number of words ... I have a call logged with Support for this._
> 
> I've noticed that whenever there is an article about her in The Daily Mail, the readers' negative comments far outweigh the positive ones.
> 
> Personally, I'm surprised at how many holidays she takes and how little she does in her role. Before they embarked on their tour of NZ and Australia, she took two holidays (one with her parents and George, then with William alone); and then on arrival into NZ, where they were for 10 days, they had to have two full rest days (one on each of the weeks they were there).


It's like they turned 180degrees from Diana. They made so many mistakes with Diana that they are afraid to say boo to Kate. She does so little compared to other European princesses. The toddler, Princess Estelle of Sweden works more than Kate. And she 2 years old at the most. And the Queen is close to 100 and she gets up and goes to work everyday.


----------



## Stepforded

charmesh said:


> It's like they turned 180degrees from Diana. They made so many mistakes with Diana that they are afraid to say boo to Kate. She does so little compared to other European princesses. The toddler, Princess Estelle of Sweden works more than Kate. And she 2 years old at the most. And the Queen is close to 100 and she gets up and goes to work everyday.


 
I agree, and my favourite English Royal, Sophie (Edward's wife) does oodles of charity work.  Kate just seems very ... 'removed' from public life, when she could be doing so, so much more.

Her not attending the Ralph Lauren dinner thing was strange - so many people asked William where she was, to which he gave the same answer - "She's at home babysitting."


----------



## autumngrace

I live in America so I haven't heard all the Kate stories, for the most part we get fashion storied. I think the biggest scandal we'e heard over here is the recent bum flash( I don't know what to make of that)
 But I don't think there is anything wrong with her wanting to spend as much time as possible with her son. 

Like her coat in the recent pics I don't understand the hairstyle. It just seems so random like she just put it in on the way over or something.

Love the bright green of the Queen's outfit.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> It's like they turned 180degrees from Diana. They made so many mistakes with Diana that they are afraid to say boo to Kate. She does so little compared to other European princesses. *The toddler, Princess Estelle of Sweden works more than Kate*. And she 2 years old at the most. And the Queen is close to 100 and she gets up and goes to work everyday.





I do recall when they were first engaged, and then wed, the stories were that Kate would be very slowly introduced into her role as Duchess & they were going to be very accommodating in allowing her to cherry pick what she wants to participate in. For a long while, she didn't do anything. The reason?  William.  The stories were that William did not want Kate to be traumatized & overwhelmed like his mother was with "too much too soon," so he wanted Kate to be kid gloved for as long as she needed and, in fact, he preferred for her to be in the public eye only when & if necessary.  So this "laziness" may be going on for who knows how long. I dunno, it doesn't bother me one way or the other but I do see why she's getting flak.

ETA: Philip looks like death!


----------



## Slavisa

Kbryan3 said:


> In the photos it doesn't look like it. So if she was it must have been very thin! But even so, who wears thongs with above the knee dresses?




Me! I don't own anything other than thongs! I'm no princess though, just a humble commoner lol.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> I do recall when they were first engaged, and then wed, the stories were that Kate would be very slowly introduced into her role as Duchess & they were going to be very accommodating in allowing her to cherry pick what she wants to participate in. For a long while, she didn't do anything. The reason?  William.  The stories were that William did not want Kate to be traumatized & overwhelmed like his mother was with "too much too soon," so he wanted Kate to be kid gloved for as long as she needed and, in fact, he preferred for her to be in the public eye only when & if necessary.  So this "laziness" may be going on for who knows how long. I dunno, it doesn't bother me one way or the other but I do see why she's getting flak.
> 
> ETA: Philip looks like death!


I wasn't joking about Estelle. She's the future Queen of Sweden and she makes more appearances than Kate. Kate knew the job she was applying for when she married William. I like Kate. I think she's pretty and good at the job. But she could be doing more of the job the taxpayers are paying her to do. Because it is a job with duties


----------



## 26Alexandra

Kate looks amazing in that outfit! Love this fascinator.


----------



## jbweyer

In the picture that shows the back of her hair it looks almost wig like the color is flat and looks bad.


----------



## DivineMissM

Bentley1 said:


> I'm actually a Kate and William fan. So, I'm definitely not here to bash or attack Kate. I was speaking solely on her multiple "skirt blowing up" incidents. Given her skirts have blown up on many occasions, twice to the point where we have seen her bottom, it makes one wonder why she wouldn't take precautions to avoid such a mishap.  Many were arguing that it's "not a big deal," however, big deal or not, if she used some common sense it could have been avoided.



I agree.  I'm also a huge fan of William and Kate (and baby George) but I think it's pretty tacky how often we see her bum.  As an American, I can't imagine seeing the First Lady's bum.  It's just not something you let happen (more than once) when you're that type of position.  



charmesh said:


> People expect this kind of crap from Harry, he's on his way to being the Leonardo DiCaprio of royals. And this isn't all Kate's fault. Let's place some of the blame on that photographer. And some should be spread to the Palace when they didn't insist that she sew some weights in the hem after the very first time it happened. When she is representing England she should do all in her power to refrain from showing her butt crack. *If this happened repeatedly at your job human resources would say something to you. On her free time she gets to wear what she wants and let them nipples free to feel the breeze. But when she's at work, and don't think for one moment that this isn't her job, she needs to follow the dress code.*



Yes, and 




Bentley1 said:


> Exactly. It's an open forum, so....
> 
> And a butt is not just a butt when you're mother to the future king of England, wife to another future king of England, DIL to yet another future king of England and married to the grandson of the Queen of England. Cover your a@@, literally and figuratively lol



Exactly.



Bentley1 said:


> I do recall when they were first engaged, and then wed, the stories were that Kate would be very slowly introduced into her role as Duchess & they were going to be very accommodating in allowing her to cherry pick what she wants to participate in. For a long while, she didn't do anything. The reason?  William.  The stories were that William did not want Kate to be traumatized & overwhelmed like his mother was with "too much too soon," so he wanted Kate to be kid gloved for as long as she needed and, in fact, he preferred for her to be in the public eye only when & if necessary.  So this "laziness" may be going on for who knows how long. I dunno, it doesn't bother me one way or the other but I do see why she's getting flak.
> 
> ETA: Philip looks like death!



I'm inclined to believe that.  He saw first hand how miserable his mother was, and no way he wants that for Kate (or George).  If this is true, I commend him for standing up and putting her first.


----------



## autumngrace

charmesh said:


> I wasn't joking about Estelle. She's the future Queen of Sweden and she makes more appearances than Kate. Kate knew the job she was applying for when she married William. I like Kate. I think she's pretty and good at the job. But she could be doing more of the job the taxpayers are paying her to do. Because it is a job with duties



I didn't know that about  William . Good for him. I don't know much about Kate, but as an American I don't have a problem with her taking it easy in order to me more of a presence in her son's life.

I think that's a choice  every mom has the right to make.

Now if she's just taking the benefits of her job you know just about high end clothes and vacations and no charity whatsoever. I could see the problem.


----------



## Bentley1

autumngrace said:


> I didn't know that about  William . Good for him. I don't know much about Kate, but as an American I don't have a problem with her taking it easy in order to me more of a presence in her son's life.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a choice  every mom has the right to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if she's just taking the benefits of her job you know just about high end clothes and vacations and no charity whatsoever. I could see the problem.




She was very inactive in regards to royal duties prior to becoming pregnant and becoming a mom, so I don't think that's the reason for her "take it easy" attitude in regards to working more.


----------



## autumngrace

Bentley1 said:


> She was very inactive in regards to royal duties prior to becoming pregnant and becoming a mom, so I don't think that's the reason for her "take it easy" attitude in regards to working more.



That's different then. I can see people being upset about her accepting luxuries without putting in the work. Lots of ladies have demanding jobs don't know why she should be excluded.

Staying home to care for your child is one thing.

Staying home just to stay home is entirely different.


----------



## murt

DivineMissM said:


> I agree.  I'm also a huge fan of William and Kate (and baby George) but I think it's pretty tacky how often we see her bum.  As an American, I can't imagine seeing the First Lady's bum.  It's just not something you let happen (more than once) when you're that type of position.
> 
> I'm not sure if the First Lady is a good analogy - the First Lady is the wife of the ********ically elected head of state / head of government, and there is a certain amount of dignity and decorum that she needs to maintain in her position. The Obamas don't want another *******-esque scandal to happen anytime soon.
> 
> Yes, the Queen is the head of state of the UK, but solely due to her birthright -- the Royal Family is pretty much a joke and survives due to tabloid interest. They need that tabloid interest to maintain some relevance in order to continue in their positions. So Kate's bum flashes are doing as much for the Royal Family 's interests as anything else -- the bum flashes also provide a convenient distraction from the Royal Family's other more concerning activities, which they don't want the public to scrutinize.


----------



## Charlotteloves

murt said:


> DivineMissM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I'm also a huge fan of William and Kate (and baby George) but I think it's pretty tacky how often we see her bum.  As an American, I can't imagine seeing the First Lady's bum.  It's just not something you let happen (more than once) when you're that type of position.
> 
> I'm not sure if the First Lady is a good analogy - the First Lady is the wife of the ********ically elected head of state / head of government, and there is a certain amount of dignity and decorum that she needs to maintain in her position. The Obamas don't want another *******-esque scandal to happen anytime soon.
> 
> Yes, the Queen is the head of state of the UK, but solely due to her birthright -- the Royal Family is pretty much a joke and survives due to tabloid interest. They need that tabloid interest to maintain some relevance in order to continue in their positions. So Kate's bum flashes are doing as much for the Royal Family 's interests as anything else -- the bum flashes also provide a convenient distraction from the Royal Family's other more concerning activities, which they don't want the public to scrutinize.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other 'concerning activities'?
Click to expand...


----------



## guccimamma

she knows her butt looks good, and doesn't mind flashing it a bit. she knows what she is doing.


----------



## arnott

charmesh said:


> People expect this kind of crap from Harry, he's on his way to being the Leonardo DiCaprio of royals. And this isn't all Kate's fault. Let's place some of the blame on that photographer. And some should be spread to the Palace when they didn't insist that she sew some weights in the hem after the very first time it happened. *When she is representing England she should do all in her power to refrain from showing her butt crack.* If this happened repeatedly at your job human resources would say something to you. On her free time she gets to wear what she wants and let them nipples free to feel the breeze. But when she's at work, and don't think for one moment that this isn't her job, she needs to follow the dress code.



:giggles:


----------



## zen1965

guccimamma said:


> she knows her butt looks good, and doesn't mind flashing it a bit. she knows what she is doing.



Exactly. It is not the first time that this has happened.


----------



## Stepforded

guccimamma said:


> she knows her butt looks good, and doesn't mind flashing it a bit. she knows what she is doing.


 
I agree.  There's something very 'off' about her in general.  I was looking at old pictures of her at the 2013 D-Day commemorations yesterday, and there were a few of her pictured playing with her hair (actually winding it around her fingers), and giggling/smirking when others pictured beside her were sombre in their moods. One of the nurses who was standing near her when she exited the hospital after having George, said she could make out the outline of her G-String ... is that even possible after having a baby (that she'd wear a G-string)?  Then she bounded up the steps in her wedges. Yep, there's definitely something 'off' and strange about her. Someone above mentioned her hair looked unnatural; she is known to wear a lot of extensions to pump up the volume.


----------



## autumngrace

What concerning activities?


So you think this is her way of rebelling against the royal machine and she knows n one will say anything to her because she could let out all there secrets?


----------



## clevercat

Charlotteloves said:


> murt said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other 'concerning activities'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know this, too. Intrigued...
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein
Click to expand...


----------



## Avril

Stepforded said:


> I agree.  There's something very 'off' about her in general.  I was looking at old pictures of her at the 2013 D-Day commemorations yesterday, and there were a few of her pictured playing with her hair (actually winding it around her fingers), and giggling/smirking when others pictured beside her were sombre in their moods. One of the nurses who was standing near her when she exited the hospital after having George, said she could make out the outline of her G-String ... is that even possible after having a baby (that she'd wear a G-string)?  Then she bounded up the steps in her wedges. Yep, there's definitely something 'off' and strange about her. Someone above mentioned her hair looked unnatural; she is known to wear a lot of extensions to pump up the volume.



Ah come on now, there's no way what that supposed nurse said is even remotely true  I have no idea why a nurse would even comment on something like that which is blatantly false, I'd imagine it was just some stupid story made up by somebody else.  There is just NO WAY the day after she'd given birth would she be able to wear a g-string as you bleed very heavily after birth and need to wear these giant maternity pads in your knickers!

Also,  I don't agree with not being allowed play with her hair or crack a smile while at an event.  I'm sure she wasn't laughing the whole time.  Besides, what's wrong with smiling?  People can even smile / laugh at funerals during some parts when remembering funny things about the deceased - it doesn't mean they are disrespectful.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't get the idea that Kate needed to be eased into the job and duties of being a working member of the royal family. She knew William for at least 8 -10 years so she had plenty of time to absorb what being his wife would mean. 

I also don't agree that Diana was traumatized by being put to work really early in her job as Princess. She and Charles were botha hard workers from the start and people loved her. Charles was the one who was jealous because the crowds only wanted to see her instead of him getting all the idolization. She was traumatized because she was in a terrible marriage and her husband loved someone else. 

With two hard working parents I don't understand why William would turn out to be so lazy about public appearances.


----------



## murt

autumngrace said:


> What concerning activities?
> 
> 
> So you think this is her way of rebelling against the royal machine and she knows n one will say anything to her because she could let out all there secrets?



I don't think she's rebelling against the royal machine at all! I think she's toeing the party line for the most part - and the bum flashes are part of that - this sort of thing is par for the course with the royal family. And not even this royal family! Various UK Royal Families have been involved in sex scandals since Henry the VIII at least - they don't have dignity/decorum IMO - they are a bunch of uneducated buffoons who happen to have ended up in power through luck. The Windsors are especially lucky because they happen to have taken power in an era where, thanks to a peaceful Europe, they're not in danger of being violently overthrown, like the previous royal dynasties. 

I'm not surprised by stories indicating that Kate is very shallow - that means she fits right in! The thing is, her fashion and behaviour have got a lot of media attention, and the public wants to see Kate - she's become super popular. So that's great for the royal family generally - as soon as they start to lose relevance and popularity, and as soon as they start to lose media attention, the questioning starts about whether the UK should remain a monarchy. That's what happened 10 years ago or so, in the years after Diana died - the marriage between Will and Kate really revitalized them quite a bit.

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to say much about their other activities b/c I don't know if that goes into politics or not.... I guess not b/c we're not talking about a political party or anything. Anyway I wasn't referring to any mysterious secrets at all. 

The big issue (and there are a few other concerns as well) is Charles and Queen Elizabeth have the power of royal assent (basically to approve bills into law, just like the Governor General of Canada, for instance), but they have, on many occasions, refused to grant royal assent to certain bills - so they are effectively vetoing these bills when it's in their own best interests to do so - they are overruling the decisions of the UK parliament. So they have kept a power which should be, in this day and age, purely ceremonial (as it is in Canada), as something that has real impacts on UK law. 

I don't want to say anything more b/c as I said I don't know if this falls under the forum rules (mods please delete if it does), but this story has been in the UK mainstream media, so people can just google it. 

You could also google Prince Charles and lobbying, for other stuff.


----------



## murt

Avril said:


> Ah come on now, there's no way what that supposed nurse said is even remotely true  I have no idea why a nurse would even comment on something like that which is blatantly false, I'd imagine it was just some stupid story made up by somebody else.  There is just NO WAY the day after she'd given birth would she be able to wear a g-string as you bleed very heavily after birth and need to wear these giant maternity pads in your knickers!
> 
> Also,  I don't agree with not being allowed play with her hair or crack a smile while at an event.  I'm sure she wasn't laughing the whole time.  Besides, what's wrong with smiling?  People can even smile / laugh at funerals during some parts when remembering funny things about the deceased - it doesn't mean they are disrespectful.



Yeah - definitely agree! And she obviously looked a bit exhausted - as I'm sure she was - when she was standing outside on the steps with George that day; I really thought she looked beautiful.


----------



## Stepforded

I don't want to say too much here in case they come after me (!), but there are rumours about whether she did in fact give birth, or use a surrogate, and the reasons for that - go Googling and make up your own mind. Some stories are a little bit far-fetched but others carry credence; make up your own conclusions but don't be too quick to dismiss things that don't match what you've been led to believe (people would've laughed at the notion of a whistleblower such as Julian Asange years ago; but look what he's uncovered).

I know their visit to NZ and Australia cost the taxpayers of those countries an absolute fortune and I also know that local jewellers and designers were asked to provide Kate with clothing to wear on her visit, which she never ever wore.


----------



## Sarni

Stepforded said:


> I don't want to say too much here in case they come after me (!), but there are rumours about whether she did in fact give birth, or use a surrogate, and the reasons for that - go Googling and make up your own mind. Some stories are a little bit far-fetched but others carry credence; make up your own conclusions but don't be too quick to dismiss things that don't match what you've been led to believe (people would've laughed at the notion of a whistleblower such as Julian Asange years ago; but look what he's uncovered).




What a crock of sh!t!!!


----------



## slang

sarni said:


> what a crock of sh!t!!!



+1


----------



## emcosmo1639

Bentley1 said:


> I do recall when they were first engaged, and then wed, the stories were that Kate would be very slowly introduced into her role as Duchess & they were going to be very accommodating in allowing her to cherry pick what she wants to participate in. For a long while, she didn't do anything. The reason?  William.  The stories were that William did not want Kate to be traumatized & overwhelmed like his mother was with "too much too soon," so he wanted Kate to be kid gloved for as long as she needed and, in fact, he preferred for her to be in the public eye only when & if necessary.  So this "laziness" may be going on for who knows how long. I dunno, it doesn't bother me one way or the other but I do see why she's getting flak.
> 
> ETA: Philip looks like death!



I don't really believe that, I just think it's the story used to explain why she's not doing much.  I think she simply wanted the royal life, William wanted someone he could trust and somewhat control and their arrangement works.  I don't see a fairytale love with them at all.  Just my opinion, but I think these two fell out of love a long time ago but realize this is their life so they make it work the best they can.  I do think she'd be better off doing more public appearances, community work etc, but she seems to be perfectly content doing the absolute minimum.


----------



## murt

Sarni said:


> What a crock of sh!t!!!



Totally.... she obviously looked like she had just given birth that day, coming out of the hospital. I don't get all of the internet speculation about celebrities faking pregnancies in general actually .... I wonder why some people are obsessed with creating those kinds of conspiracy theories, and where those obsessions come from.


----------



## guccimamma

i think she's just one of those lucky people who gave birth and walked out of the hospital looking amazing.

she likes to flash her butt, if mine looked like that...i probably would too.  instead, i wear running shorts under my skirts.


----------



## AEGIS

i expect a Duchess to wear proper underthings.


----------



## charmesh

guccimamma said:


> i think she's just one of those lucky people who gave birth and walked out of the hospital looking amazing.
> 
> she likes to flash her butt, if mine looked like that...i probably would too.  instead, i wear running shorts under my skirts.



I don't think she's doing on purpose. I just don't think she's properly preparing for the task at hand.


----------



## Bentley1

emcosmo1639 said:


> I don't really believe that, I just think it's the story used to explain why she's not doing much.  I think she simply wanted the royal life, William wanted someone he could trust and somewhat control and their arrangement works.  I don't see a fairytale love with them at all.  Just my opinion, but I think these two fell out of love a long time ago but realize this is their life so they make it work the best they can.  I do think she'd be better off doing more public appearances, community work etc, but she seems to be perfectly content doing the absolute minimum.




Who really knows? I honestly don't have any hard and fast beliefs about these people. I have opinions, but I'm open to the opinions of others bc none of us really knows what the truth is in regards to any of the stuff we've been discussing. 

Why doesn't she work? Is she lazy? Does William control her? Is she flashing her bum on purpose? Was she really pregnant? Does the palace use Kate and her bum for publicity? 
I dunno!! 

But I do have to say this thread sure turned a corner after her latest butt flash. It was all roses and sunshine before that.


----------



## DivineMissM

Oh come on.  Of course she was pregnant.  Do you really think she faked being so ill?  She starved herself for weeks to get so thin, and spent time in the hospital for fun?  Please.

And no way was she wearing a g-string out of the hospital.  For one, it would be uncomfortable as h#ll.  And two, what would be holding her extra absorbent pad in place?  You can't use a tampon, and everyone bleeds.  There's no way around that.

I love a good conspiracy theory, but I just can't get behind this one.


----------



## zen1965

Bentley1 said:


> But I do have to say this thread sure turned a corner after her latest butt flash. It was all roses and sunshine before that.



Very true!


----------



## Avril

Stepforded said:


> I don't want to say too much here in case they come after me (!), but there are rumours about whether she did in fact give birth, or use a surrogate, and the reasons for that - go Googling and make up your own mind. Some stories are a little bit far-fetched but others carry credence; make up your own conclusions but don't be too quick to dismiss things that don't match what you've been led to believe (people would've laughed at the notion of a whistleblower such as Julian Asange years ago; but look what he's uncovered).
> 
> I know their visit to NZ and Australia cost the taxpayers of those countries an absolute fortune and I also know that local jewellers and designers were asked to provide Kate with clothing to wear on her visit, which she never ever wore.



Oh please


----------



## kaitydid

Stepforded said:


> I agree.  There's something very 'off' about her in general.  I was looking at old pictures of her at the 2013 D-Day commemorations yesterday, and there were a few of her pictured playing with her hair (actually winding it around her fingers), and giggling/smirking when others pictured beside her were sombre in their moods. One of the nurses who was standing near her when she exited the hospital after having George, said she could make out the outline of her G-String ... is that even possible after having a baby (that she'd wear a G-string)?  Then she bounded up the steps in her wedges. Yep, there's definitely something 'off' and strange about her. Someone above mentioned her hair looked unnatural; she is known to wear a lot of extensions to pump up the volume.





Stepforded said:


> I don't want to say too much here in case they come after me (!), but there are rumours about whether she did in fact give birth, or use a surrogate, and the reasons for that - go Googling and make up your own mind. Some stories are a little bit far-fetched but others carry credence; make up your own conclusions but don't be too quick to dismiss things that don't match what you've been led to believe (people would've laughed at the notion of a whistleblower such as Julian Asange years ago; but look what he's uncovered).
> 
> I know their visit to NZ and Australia cost the taxpayers of those countries an absolute fortune and I also know that local jewellers and designers were asked to provide Kate with clothing to wear on her visit, which she never ever wore.





Sorry, I don't buy any of it.


----------



## Sem1007

guccimamma said:


> i think she's just one of those lucky people who gave birth and walked out of the hospital looking amazing.
> 
> she likes to flash her butt, if mine looked like that...i probably would too.  instead, i wear running shorts under my skirts.




Haha so do I! Makes everything look smooth under the skirts lol

I am def in the same boat as you, and she's very lucky to have a butt like that, why not show it off!!!


----------



## Stepforded

.


----------



## Bentley1

Sem1007 said:


> Haha so do I! Makes everything look smooth under the skirts lol
> 
> I am def in the same boat as you, and she's very lucky to have a butt like that, why not show it off!!!





guccimamma said:


> i think she's just one of those lucky people who gave birth and walked out of the hospital looking amazing.
> 
> she likes to flash her butt, if mine looked like that...i probably would too.  instead, i wear running shorts under my skirts.



She does have a nice bum, but she can always show it off in appropriate settings such as the beach/pool side, etc. I mean, should she be flashing her boobs, going braless & having nip slips at events too just b/c she has nice breasts? (not sure if she does, just an example). Time and place for everything.


----------



## guccimamma

Bentley1 said:


> She does have a nice bum, but she can always show it off in appropriate settings such as the beach/pool side, etc. I mean, should she be flashing her boobs, going braless & having nip slips at events too just b/c she has nice breasts? (not sure if she does, just an example). Time and place for everything.



oh, i agree...she shouldn't be flashing the royal bum. 

the queen is too old to give her a hard time about it, and camilla doesn't have any real say.  so i imagine she doesn't really have to answer to it, unless her husband gets angry with her.


----------



## charmesh

guccimamma said:


> oh, i agree...she shouldn't be flashing the royal bum.
> 
> the queen is too old to give her a hard time about it, and camilla doesn't have any real say.  so i imagine she doesn't really have to answer to it, unless her husband gets angry with her.


Her husband got with her after she wore a see through dress with just undies at a fashion show. He aint saying nothin

And since I love comparing her schedule to that of 2year old Princess Estelle of Sweden, Estelle was working this weekend as usual. She made an official appearance at her cousin's christening and for the Swedish National Day. Kate's going to seem lazy when she works less than a tot


----------



## emcosmo1639

Bentley1 said:


> Who really knows? I honestly don't have any hard and fast beliefs about these people. I have opinions, but I'm open to the opinions of others bc none of us really knows what the truth is in regards to any of the stuff we've been discussing.
> 
> Why doesn't she work? Is she lazy? Does William control her? Is she flashing her bum on purpose? Was she really pregnant? Does the palace use Kate and her bum for publicity?
> I dunno!!
> 
> But I do have to say this thread sure turned a corner after her latest butt flash. It was all roses and sunshine before that.



No kidding--we all have our random theories or opinions and it is entertaining to hear everyone's.  I do agree, though, that this thread definitely changed considerably after the bum flash.  Personally, I think she is perfect for the role--she carries herself very well for the most part (minus the bum flash etc), I just wish she would embrace everything the role entails a little more (i.e. get her bum flashing self into the community more and work a little bit).


----------



## Bentley1

emcosmo1639 said:


> No kidding--we all have our random theories or opinions and it is entertaining to hear everyone's.  I do agree, though, that this thread definitely changed considerably after the bum flash.  *Personally, I think she is perfect for the role--she carries herself very well for the most part* (minus the bum flash etc), I just wish she would embrace everything the role entails a little more (i.e. get her bum flashing self into the community more and work a little bit).



I like her for her role as well & I think William could have done much worse.  She's doing well for the most part & comes across as genuine, open, humble and endearing.  I do agree that she needs to put herself out there a lot more, not only with William, but WITHOUT him.  I feel she's had enough time to adjust & it's time to stop taking it easy (I do feel she is prone to laziness).  I think, in general, the public likes Kate.  It would suck to lose their favor by behaving like a "pampered princess." That will get real old real fast with the masses.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Her husband got with her after she wore a see through dress with just undies at a fashion show. He aint saying nothin
> 
> *And since I love comparing her schedule to that of 2year old Princess Estelle of Sweden, Estelle was working this weekend as usual. She made an official appearance at her cousin's christening and for the Swedish National Day. Kate's going to seem lazy when she works less than a tot*





I know you are completely serious about this, but I can't help but laugh at the comparison.  Princess Estelle is certainly being groomed to embrace her role in full, not just the "pampered princess" parts.  If Kate keeps it up, the tide will turn against her.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> I know you are completely serious about this, but I can't help but laugh at the comparison.  Princess Estelle is certainly being groomed to embrace her role in full, not just the "pampered princess" parts.  If Kate keeps it up, the tide will turn against her.



Baby girl works hard. Kate needs to step in up. When she does get off her butt (and when she's not flashing it), she is so good at being a princess.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> Baby girl works hard. Kate needs to step in up. When she does get off her butt (and when she's not flashing it), *she is so good at being a princess*.



She really is.  I always enjoy seeing her at events/tours, etc.


----------



## Stepforded

charmesh said:


> Baby girl works hard. Kate needs to step in up. When she does get off her butt (and when she's not flashing it), she is so good at being a princess.


 
I agree - except she isn't a Princess; she's a Duchess - she even has to curtsey to Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie.

I would've loved it if Isabella Calthorpe had said 'yes' to William's proposal a few years back - now SHE is perfect Princess material - even Charles was taken with her - maybe she would've been rewarded with a Princess title.


----------



## Bentley1

Stepforded said:


> I agree - except she isn't a Princess; she's a Duchess - she even has to curtsey to Princesses Beatrice and Eugenie.
> 
> I would've loved it if Isabella Calthorpe had said 'yes' to William's proposal a few years back - now SHE is perfect Princess material - even Charles was taken with her - maybe she would've been rewarded with a Princess title.




She turned down William's proposal? Never heard of this girl, I'm gonna have to go google her and her story w William.


----------



## Frivole88

Bentley1 said:


> She turned down William's proposal? Never heard of this girl, I'm gonna have to go google her and her story w William.




*Carole Middleton Forced Prince William to Marry Kate After His Affair With Isabella Calthorpe*
BY CATE MEIGHAN ON SEPTEMBER 17, 2013
http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...liam-isabella-calthorpe-marriage-forced-0915/

We are all so used to Kate Middleton being married to Prince William that it&#8217;s almost easy to forget about the bulk of their on/off relationship that spanned years. A new Tell-All book about Kate implies that after meeting Prince William through friends at her boarding school she hatched a plan to get closer to him. Instead of attending Edinburgh where she was originally accepted, she took a year off to stay on track with William and applied to University of St. Andrews in order to be at the same school as her mark. As she grew closer to the prince many of the girls in her circle began to shun Kate, probably out of jealousy more than anything.
According to the Sept. 23rd print edition of Life & Style magazine after William dragged out the couple&#8217;s relationship for years Carole Middleton decided to confront him. Back in 2009 he sat William down and demanded to know what his intentions truly were towards her daughter. At the time William reassured Carole that he wasn&#8217;t stringing Kate along and that he fully intended to marry her. Obviously that was a promise that Wills kept proving that all of those years of being referred to as Waity Katy by the British press would eventually pay off for Kate.
Carole and Kate must have been in a panic as in 2007 William dumped Kate in order to pursue Isabella Calthorpe.  Kate is a nice looking woman but Isabella is a rare beauty &#8211; and unlike commoner Kate she was born an aristocrat.  Isabella toyed with Will for a while and then told him she wasn&#8217;t interested in being his bride. After being refused by the woman he really wanted, Will took Kate back.  Oh by the way, Isabella married Richard Branson&#8217;s son Sam and is the half-sister of Prince Harry&#8217;s rumored fiance to be, Cressida Bonas.  No wonder Kate hates Cressida and is trying to break up the couple!
Do you think that Kate really had set her sights on William years ago and stayed the course until they were finally married? Both have spoken of being glad that they waited so long to marry because by the time the vows were swapped they truly knew everything about each other. They also seem to believe that waiting helped them to be sure that this relationship is the real deal for both of them. Do you think that it helped to ultimately solidify them? Tell us your thoughts in the comments below!


----------



## bisousx

I remember someone from the forum who knew Kate's circle confirmed this was true ^ it's not a shocker though and def not conspiracy worthy lol


----------



## ByeKitty

kristinlorraine said:


> *Carole Middleton Forced Prince William to Marry Kate After His Affair With Isabella Calthorpe*
> BY CATE MEIGHAN ON SEPTEMBER 17, 2013
> http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...liam-isabella-calthorpe-marriage-forced-0915/
> 
> We are all so used to Kate Middleton being married to Prince William that its almost easy to forget about the bulk of their on/off relationship that spanned years. A new Tell-All book about Kate implies that after meeting Prince William through friends at her boarding school she hatched a plan to get closer to him. Instead of attending Edinburgh where she was originally accepted, she took a year off to stay on track with William and applied to University of St. Andrews in order to be at the same school as her mark. As she grew closer to the prince many of the girls in her circle began to shun Kate, probably out of jealousy more than anything.
> According to the Sept. 23rd print edition of Life & Style magazine after William dragged out the couples relationship for years Carole Middleton decided to confront him. Back in 2009 he sat William down and demanded to know what his intentions truly were towards her daughter. At the time William reassured Carole that he wasnt stringing Kate along and that he fully intended to marry her. Obviously that was a promise that Wills kept proving that all of those years of being referred to as Waity Katy by the British press would eventually pay off for Kate.
> Carole and Kate must have been in a panic as in 2007 William dumped Kate in order to pursue Isabella Calthorpe.  Kate is a nice looking woman but Isabella is a rare beauty  and unlike commoner Kate she was born an aristocrat.  Isabella toyed with Will for a while and then told him she wasnt interested in being his bride. After being refused by the woman he really wanted, Will took Kate back.  Oh by the way, Isabella married Richard Bransons son Sam and is the half-sister of Prince Harrys rumored fiance to be, Cressida Bonas.  No wonder Kate hates Cressida and is trying to break up the couple!
> Do you think that Kate really had set her sights on William years ago and stayed the course until they were finally married? Both have spoken of being glad that they waited so long to marry because by the time the vows were swapped they truly knew everything about each other. They also seem to believe that waiting helped them to be sure that this relationship is the real deal for both of them. Do you think that it helped to ultimately solidify them? Tell us your thoughts in the comments below!



Isabella Calthorpe...a rare beauty? Lmao, who writes this?


----------



## keodi

bisousx said:


> I remember someone from the forum who knew Kate's circle confirmed this was true ^ it's not a shocker though and def not conspiracy worthy lol



I agree, and I do remeber someone mentioning this as well.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I believe William married a pretty girl who wanted the job.


----------



## whimsic

I was intrigued by the rare beauty part so I googled her. Nothing rare about her looks/beauty.


----------



## guccimamma

Gimmethebag said:


> I believe William married a pretty girl who wanted the *job*.



exactly, maybe her resume wasn't perfect...but she'll stick around.


----------



## guccimamma

whimsic said:


> I was intrigued by the rare beauty part so I googled her. Nothing rare about her looks/beauty.



she's better looking than kate, but rare beauty....that's pushing it.


----------



## Swanky

the "baby girl" isn't "working", she's being taken to appearances/events between naptimes, lol!

I like Kate just fine.  I like that he chose his bride, met her in college and got to really know her, they took a break and his heart led him back.  She's "normal" and that makes her human IMO - cute little tuckus and all.  She'll grow up and stop doing that, but it hardly makes her "bad".
As far as working, she seems to be working plenty for a new mom IMO.


----------



## Swanky

*Blooming adorable! Bashful little flower girl overcome by nerves as she presents the Duchess of Cambridge with a summer posy*



*Bo Cornwell, the daughter of sailor Matt Cornwell, was supposed to present a posy but was overcome with nerves*
*Her father is a three-time America's Cup veteran and is a match racing world champion
*
*The Duchess of Cambridge was at the National Maritime Museum to launch a British bid for America's Cup glory*
*Bid is being fronted by Olympic gold medal winning sailor Sir Ben Ainslie who hopes to have a team by 2017*
*Looked radiant in £150 cream and navy shift dress by Jaeger and a pair of classic navy court shoes
*
*The reception was the Duchess' first solo appearance since arriving back in the UK after the Australian tour*
 She might  have been asked for a kiss during her trip to Normandy last week, but  the Duchess of Cambridge got a very different reception when she met a  bashful little flower girl in Greenwich today.
Bo  Cornwell, who was at the breakfast reception to launch the UK's  America's Cup bid at the National Maritime Museum in Greenwich with her  father, was overcome by nerves when the royal guest approached and  buried her face in her father's shoulder.
Luckily,  the Duchess, who was dressed in pretty nautical-inspired cream and navy  shift dress by high street favourite Jaeger, wasn't at all put out and  smiled and chatted with Bo and her father Matt Cornwell, a three-time  America's Cup veteran, as she - eventually - was handed her posy.






Bashful:  The tiny flower girl, pretty in her red and white striped dress,  snuggled into her father's shoulder as the Duchess approached 








Delighted: The Duchess of Cambridge looked  delighted when little Bo Cornwell managed to overcome her nerves and  present her with a bouquet of summer flowers







A royal ray of sunshine! The Duchess of  Cambridge beams as she chats to Olympic gold medal winning sailor, Sir  Ben Ainslie, during the breakfast reception

  The Duchess, a sailing enthusiast  herself, was at Greenwich to help Sir Ben Ainslie launch a drive to find a crack team of mariners with the potential  to become a winning crew by 2017, launch the UK's bid for America's Cup glory in 2017.
The  pair were joined by another famous sailing fan, former Duran Duran star  Simon Le Bon, who is also supporting the UK bid to take the America's  Cup, the oldest trophy in sport.
Known  affectionately as the 'Auld Mug', the cup was first offered as a prize  by Queen Victoria in 1851, who volunteered to present it to the winner  of a sailing race around the Isle of Wight.

    After  a schooner named America from New York took the trophy, which was made  especially for the race by jewellers Garrard, the cup was renamed in its  honour, and both cup and race have carried the moniker ever since.
A  two-yacht race, the America's Cup is fought between the previous year's  winner - known as the 'defender' - and a challenger, which is usually  the best boat from a series of run-off rounds.  










Close inspection: The Duchess of Cambridge takes  a closer look at the America's Cup or, as it's also known to sailing  fans, 'the Auld Mug'













Big plans: Sir Ben hopes to have found a boat - and the crew to man it - capable of taking the oldest trophy in sporty by 2017





Prestigious:  The Duchess was at the National Maritime Museum and was joined by Sir  Ben Ainslie who is fronting the bid for an America's Cup team
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ittle-help-Sir-Ben-Ainslie.html#ixzz34Fn1pnKM


----------



## Swanky

Eyes on the prize: The Duchess of Cambridge  joins Sir Ben Ainslie in  front of the America's Cup which has never  (yet) been won by a British  team
Tour:  The Duchess of Cambridge was shown around the National Maritime  Museum  by Sir Ben Ainslie before posing for photos with the bid team  and the  cup

 Gusty: Despite the clear skies, a stiff breeze played havoc with the Duchess' hair





Surprise! The Duchess gasps as her carefully coiffed hair is blasted by a breeze








Chivalrous: Olympic gold medal winning sailor  Sir Ben Ainslie was on  hand to greet the Duchess as she arrived at the  National Maritime  Museum in Greenwich

  But while Britannia might rule the waves  in other respects, a British  team is yet to take the trophy which,  despite having been won by Swiss  and Australian teams in the past, has  for the most part been doggedly  defended by the Americans - among them  last year's winner, San  Francisco's Golden Gate Yacht Club - throughout  its 132-year history.
That, however, is something the Duchess  of Cambridge and Sir Ben hope  to change, and hope, given enough  sponsorship, to assemble a  race-winning boat and the sailors to crew it  over the next three years.
After  chatting with sponsors, among them former Duran Duran star Simon  Le  Bon, the Duchess toured the museum and was handed a posy by a little   flower girl who seemed a bit overwhelmed by the royal visitor.

It was a far cry from the Duchess' last engagement - a tea party in  Arromanche for D-Day veterans,  where she was given a peck on the cheek  by one octogenarian who asked her  whether it was 'OK to kiss a  princess'.
Arthur  Jones, 88, was one of 50 veterans to meet the royal couple and  was  told, 'Of course it is' when he made his cheeky request. But the  former  Desert Rat's kiss from a princess did earn him a jokey telling  off from  the Duke of Cambridge - much to his delight.

Mr  Jones, from Wolverhampton, added: 'As the Prince left he said to me:   "Were you chatting up my wife?" I told him I only gave her a kiss. 

William laughed but I&#8217;m chuffed I&#8217;ve chatted up a Princess. I bet I&#8217;ll be picked up now and taken to the Tower of London!
'It  was a lovely kiss &#8211; she is very sweet and very lovely. I lost my  wife  10 years ago and I&#8217;m on my own now so I don&#8217;t get many  opportunities for  kisses any more.'

Afterwards,  the Duchess and her husband Prince William continued on to  Gold Beach,  which was was one of two subjected to an assault by British  troops, and  where they were shown a reconstruction of the events of  that day.
Leading  the charge was the 50th (Northumbrian) Infantry Division  commanded by  Major General Douglas Alexander Graham, and the 8th  Armoured Brigade,  but despite the presence of some of the veterans, the  fierce fighting  also saw more than 400 British soldiers lose their  lives.




Grand  arrival: The Duchess of Cambridge arrives for a breakfast  reception to  support the launch of Britain's bid for glory in the  America's Cup 2017
The ever-thrifty Duchess chose a  £150 cream and navy crepe shift dress  by British high street brand  Jaeger that is now reduced to just £99
















Launch: The Duchess is supporting the UK bid to  win the America's Cup  which has mostly been won Americans throughout its  132-year history


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ittle-help-Sir-Ben-Ainslie.html#ixzz34Fn1pnKM


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the "baby girl" isn't "working", she's being taken to appearances/events between naptimes, lol!
> 
> I like Kate just fine.  I like that he chose his bride, met her in college and got to really know her, they took a break and his heart led him back.  She's "normal" and that makes her human IMO - cute little tuckus and all.  She'll grow up and stop doing that, but it hardly makes her "bad".
> As far as working, she seems to be working plenty for a new mom IMO.


I like Kate too. Heck I even like Camilla. I think they are both better than Diana. She had star quality but wasn't suited for for the job. I think Kate combines a bit of both. But she wasn't doing much even before she got pregnant.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Honestly, after Prince Charles's famous tampon comment about Camilla nothing the royals do or say can ever shock me ever again. 

I love Kate, though, so it's going to take more than a weather related skirt malfunction to make me think she's a terrible/stupid/lazy/ person.


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the "baby girl" isn't "working", she's being taken to appearances/events between naptimes, lol!
> 
> I like Kate just fine.  I like that he chose his bride, met her in college and got to really know her, they took a break and his heart led him back.  She's "normal" and that makes her human IMO - cute little tuckus and all.  She'll grow up and stop doing that, but it hardly makes her "bad".
> As far as working, she seems to be working plenty for a new mom IMO.



This by a million.


----------



## Avril

slowlikehoney said:


> Honestly, after Prince Charles's famous tampon comment about Camilla nothing the royals do or say can ever shock me ever again.



That is one incident that I really really really wish to forget about!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Me too.


----------



## ByeKitty

guccimamma said:


> she's better looking than kate, but rare beauty....that's pushing it.



I think Kate is much prettier...


----------



## slowlikehoney

Avril said:


> That is one incident that I really really really wish to forget about!!!!




I can never forget it! It's seared into my brain and it's the only thing I think about every time I see Prince Charles!


----------



## charmesh

kristinlorraine said:


> *Carole Middleton Forced Prince William to Marry Kate After His Affair With Isabella Calthorpe*
> BY CATE MEIGHAN ON SEPTEMBER 17, 2013
> http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...liam-isabella-calthorpe-marriage-forced-0915/
> 
> We are all so used to Kate Middleton being married to Prince William that its almost easy to forget about the bulk of their on/off relationship that spanned years. A new Tell-All book about Kate implies that after meeting Prince William through friends at her boarding school she hatched a plan to get closer to him. Instead of attending Edinburgh where she was originally accepted, she took a year off to stay on track with William and applied to University of St. Andrews in order to be at the same school as her mark. As she grew closer to the prince many of the girls in her circle began to shun Kate, probably out of jealousy more than anything.
> According to the Sept. 23rd print edition of Life & Style magazine after William dragged out the couples relationship for years Carole Middleton decided to confront him. Back in 2009 he sat William down and demanded to know what his intentions truly were towards her daughter. At the time William reassured Carole that he wasnt stringing Kate along and that he fully intended to marry her. Obviously that was a promise that Wills kept proving that all of those years of being referred to as Waity Katy by the British press would eventually pay off for Kate.
> Carole and Kate must have been in a panic as in 2007 William dumped Kate in order to pursue Isabella Calthorpe.  Kate is a nice looking woman but Isabella is a rare beauty  and unlike commoner Kate she was born an aristocrat.  Isabella toyed with Will for a while and then told him she wasnt interested in being his bride. After being refused by the woman he really wanted, Will took Kate back.  Oh by the way, Isabella married Richard Bransons son Sam and is the half-sister of Prince Harrys rumored fiance to be, Cressida Bonas.  No wonder Kate hates Cressida and is trying to break up the couple!
> Do you think that Kate really had set her sights on William years ago and stayed the course until they were finally married? Both have spoken of being glad that they waited so long to marry because by the time the vows were swapped they truly knew everything about each other. They also seem to believe that waiting helped them to be sure that this relationship is the real deal for both of them. Do you think that it helped to ultimately solidify them? Tell us your thoughts in the comments below!


If Mrs. Middleton is a scheming gold-digging mother what does that make Mary Curzon? Each of the princes have dated her daughters. And one is now married to a Bronson heir. She is like  this generations Marie Miller


----------



## Pazdzernika

guccimamma said:


> she's better looking than kate, but rare beauty....that's pushing it.




LOL by "rare" I think they meant to say "blonde".  She's the half sister of Harry's ex, Cressida Bonas.  But I'm sure most of the ladies here know about that mess involving Bea/Eugenie.


----------



## redney

kristinlorraine said:


> *Carole Middleton Forced Prince William to Marry Kate After His Affair With Isabella Calthorpe*
> BY CATE MEIGHAN ON SEPTEMBER 17, 2013
> http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...liam-isabella-calthorpe-marriage-forced-0915/
> 
> We are all so used to Kate Middleton being married to Prince William that it&#8217;s almost easy to forget about the bulk of their on/off relationship that spanned years. A new Tell-All book about Kate implies that after meeting Prince William through friends at her boarding school she hatched a plan to get closer to him. Instead of attending Edinburgh where she was originally accepted, she took a year off to stay on track with William and applied to University of St. Andrews in order to be at the same school as her mark. As she grew closer to the prince many of the girls in her circle began to shun Kate, probably out of jealousy more than anything.
> According to the Sept. 23rd print edition of Life & Style magazine after William dragged out the couple&#8217;s relationship for years Carole Middleton decided to confront him. Back in 2009 he sat William down and demanded to know what his intentions truly were towards her daughter. At the time William reassured Carole that he wasn&#8217;t stringing Kate along and that he fully intended to marry her. Obviously that was a promise that Wills kept proving that all of those years of being referred to as Waity Katy by the British press would eventually pay off for Kate.
> Carole and Kate must have been in a panic as in 2007 William dumped Kate in order to pursue Isabella Calthorpe.  Kate is a nice looking woman but Isabella is a rare beauty &#8211; and unlike commoner Kate she was born an aristocrat.  Isabella toyed with Will for a while and then told him she wasn&#8217;t interested in being his bride. After being refused by the woman he really wanted, Will took Kate back.  Oh by the way, Isabella married Richard Branson&#8217;s son Sam and is the half-sister of Prince Harry&#8217;s rumored fiance to be, Cressida Bonas.  No wonder Kate hates Cressida and is trying to break up the couple!
> Do you think that Kate really had set her sights on William years ago and stayed the course until they were finally married? Both have spoken of being glad that they waited so long to marry because by the time the vows were swapped they truly knew everything about each other. They also seem to believe that waiting helped them to be sure that this relationship is the real deal for both of them. Do you think that it helped to ultimately solidify them? Tell us your thoughts in the comments below!



Who writes this garbage? As if Carole Middleton or any other adult to whom he is not related could "force" Prince William to do anything


----------



## kaitydid

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> the "baby girl" isn't "working", she's being taken to appearances/events between naptimes, lol!
> 
> I like Kate just fine.  I like that he chose his bride, met her in college and got to really know her, they took a break and his heart led him back.  She's "normal" and that makes her human IMO - cute little tuckus and all.  She'll grow up and stop doing that, but it hardly makes her "bad".
> As far as working, she seems to be working plenty for a new mom IMO.



This! You said exactly what I couldn't express.

I suppose I may be a bit biased, though, because I love Kate. I just don't see her as this terrible, lazy person like others have claimed.


----------



## Bentley1

I haven't seen anyone call kate terrible, bad, etc, so not sure where those posts are coming from. A bit prone to laziness, possibly. And I definitely don't think she "works a lot" for being a new mother, especially someone w nannies and nurses. Not like she's holding down a full time job like TONS of new moms do. 

Wonder why people's posts go to extremes in response to posters saying "maybe she could work more" or "it's best if she avoids showing her butt to the world over and over." Next thing you know, "Kate's not terrible, she's not bad." Lol, no one said she was.


----------



## autumngrace

I doubt Carole forced William to marry any one.

I  was never awe struck about the whole met in college thing . Whoopity do as far as that's concerned. You don't get bonus points for marrying  a "commoner" in my book.

That said, they seem  really happy together and I hope they are.

As far as bum flashes go it's not the end of the world and she's not a bad person for it.

But lets not pretend she's a teenager or even an early 20s something she's 32 years old that's plenty old enough to know to cover your bum..

I also really like her black and white  dress in the latest pics.


----------



## guccimamma

she looks good in pencil skirts, and they don't fly up.

i don't think she's lazy. i doubt her husband wants her running all over, all the time...i bet he decides what role she takes. 

camilla is married to charles (who supposedly will be king), she doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## Nathalya

What is this Prince Charles - tampon- Camilla story about? I want to google it because I'm curious but affraid at the same time lol


----------



## Avril

Nathalya said:


> What is this Prince Charles - tampon- Camilla story about? I want to google it because I'm curious but affraid at the same time lol



Good god woman, don't google it!!! Don't!!!!! Spare yourself from the trauma!


----------



## charmesh

Prince Charles told Camilla that he wanted to be her tampon. SMH


----------



## Nathalya




----------



## Nathalya

charmesh said:


> Prince Charles told Camilla that he wanted to be her tampon. SMH


----------



## Avril

guccimamma said:


> she looks good in pencil skirts, and they don't fly up.
> 
> i don't think she's lazy. i doubt her husband wants her running all over, all the time...i bet he decides what role she takes.
> 
> camilla is married to charles (who supposedly will be king), she doesn't seem to do much.



On the contrary, Charles and Camilla do a lot - they are always making appearances at lots of events on a very regular basis.  I think people tend to compare Charles and he work he does to the appearances William does, which is a little unfair as Charles would be expected to do more given that he is the next in line to the throne.  It would be different if it were William who were next in line to the throne so I don't think he should be expected to do as much as Charles.


----------



## Bentley1

Nathalya said:


> What is this Prince Charles - tampon- Camilla story about? I want to google it because I'm curious but affraid at the same time lol




Lol, nasty little Prince Charles told Camilla that he would "like to be reincarnated as her tampon."  

That's the gist of it.


----------



## Swanky

I'm surprised people think Kate doesn't do much 



*Happy birthday Prince Philip! The Duke of Edinburgh celebrates 93  years with a royal salute (and a garden party with the Queen and a  glamorous Duchess of Cambridge)
*



*The Duke of Edinburgh is celebrating his 93rd birthday today and appeared at a garden party with the Queen
*
*His day began with a 41-gun Royal Salute in Hyde Park courtesy of the King's Troop Royal Horse Artillery
*
*Joining the Duke of Edinburgh at the party was the Duchess of Cambridge who was lovely in Alexander McQueen*
*She spent the morning in Greenwich helping to launch Britain's America's Cup bid with Sir Ben Ainslie*
*Also joining the Duke of Edinburgh on his birthday were the Princess Royal and Princess Eugenie
*
 
  The Duke  of Edinburgh's 93rd birthday got off to a rousing start this morning as  the boom of ceremonial guns firing the Royal Salute shook locals near  Hyde Park from their slumber.
Prince Philip, who born Prince of Greece and Denmark  in Corfu on 10 June 1921, then celebrated in a little more style at a garden party hosted by the Queen at Buckingham Palace.
There  the Duke was on sprightly form, exchanging quips with guests and being  inundated with a flurry of birthday wishes as he toured the garden with  the Queen, the Princess Royal, Princess Eugenie and the Duchess of  Cambridge.

   Work: The Duchess of Cambridge spent this morning at the launch of the UK bid for the America's Cup






 Busy: Her attendance at the party came hot on the heels of her first solo engagement since Australia       
 The Duchess was in her second ensemble of the day, an Alexander McQueen shift dress





Making an appearance: The Duchess of Cambridge  chats to Princess Eugenie and the Princess Royal as they arrive for a  garden party at Buckingham Palace

  The  Queen herself, fresh from a hugely successful state visit to France,  was elegant in a powder blue Angela Kelly coat and a matching hat, as  well as a trademark Launer handbag.

    Equally  chic was the Duchess of Cambridge who had changed out of the £150  Jaeger dress she wore for a morning engagement in Greenwich and into a  golden-beige lace shift, last worn to a City of London Livery companies  lunch in 2012, by one of her favourite designer names, Alexander  McQueen.
But  for once, it was the Duke of Edinburgh, dapper in a top hat and tails,  who commanded the attention of the crowds as he moved through the throng  shaking hands.
The Duke's time at the Queen's side has been marked by cheerful good humour and a flair for a quip, some in questionable taste.
Nevertheless,  Prince Philip, who is descended from the royal line of Denmark and also  holds the titles Earl of Merioneth and Baron Greenwich, has made a huge  contribution to public life in the UK, not least in the charity sector.

Good form: Both the Queen and the Duke appeared  to be in good spirits as they enjoyed the sultry June sunshine during  the party in the gardens of Buckingham Palace










Celebrations: Prince Philip, who turns 93 today,  was joined at the Buckingham Palace garden party by the Queen and the  Duchess of Cambridge





 Chat: The Duchess of Cambridge chats to partygoers in the gardens of Buckingham Palace





 Enjoying the day: The Duchess of Cambridge beams as she chats to Princess Anne at the party

 Day out: The Queen is introduced to a group of well wishers during the garden party at Buckingham Palace this afternoon
Currently  patron of more than 800 charities, the Duke works closely with  organisations focused on scientific and technological research, child  protection, sport and conservation, and has dedicated himself to  boosting British industry.

He  also helped found the Duke of Edinburgh Award scheme, which encourages  teenagers to participate in charity and community work, as well as  getting them out into the countryside.
A  military man, the Duke had a long and distinguished career as a naval  officer, including a stint as First Lieutenant (second-in-command) on  the destroyer, Wallace, and took part in the Sicily landings in July  1943.

Since  giving up his naval career in 1951, the Duke has remained close to the  military - including the King's Troop Royal Horse Artillery, which fired  a 41 gun salute to mark his 93rd birthday.

As the guns sounded this morning, crowds gathered around the firing area as the troop paid tribute to the Duke.
Earlier,  the soldiers, horses and guns of the King's Troop Royal Horse Artillery  had ridden out from their forward mounting base in Wellington Barracks  with 71 horses pulling six First World War-era Ordnance Quick Fire  13-pounder field guns behind them.
After  positioning them close to the Joy of Life fountain, the guns sounded a  Royal Salute while the Band of the Royal Artillery played behind them. 






The Duchess also enjoyed a conversation with Princess Anne as they walked across the Palace grounds


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...lamorous-Duchess-Cambridge.html#ixzz34Gs1d6lU


----------



## Pazdzernika

Oh, she looks lovely here.  I like those shoes - are they satin? Can anyone ID?


----------



## Bentley1

She looks great! 

Can I just say that making small talk with dozens of people at each and every one of these events/appearances would drive me up the wall!


----------



## redney

Bentley1 said:


> She looks great!
> 
> Can I just say that making small talk with dozens of people at each and every one of these events/appearances would drive me up the wall!



Was just thinking this!


----------



## labelwhore04

Bentley1 said:


> She looks great!
> 
> Can I just say that making small talk with dozens of people at each and every one of these events/appearances would drive me up the wall!



I think this every time i see pics of her at events. I could never do that, how exhausting. That's the main reason i don't envy her life. All that small talk, smiling and just overall having to act fake all the time would be draining.


----------



## slang

Avril said:


> On the contrary, Charles and Camilla do a lot - they are always making appearances at lots of events on a very regular basis.  *I think people tend to compare Charles and he work he does to the appearances William does, which is a little unfair as Charles would be expected to do more given that he is the next in line to the throne.*  It would be different if it were William who were next in line to the throne so I don't think he should be expected to do as much as Charles.



I agree it is not fair to compare as Charles is next in line, William isn't.

I also think the comparisons with Kate to other European royals such as Mary of Netherland, Victoria of Sweden. MM of Norway etc are unfair - they are next in line (or their husband is) where as Kate & William are not.
I am sure William & Kate will take on more responsibility when Charles is on the throne and William is the heir apparent


----------



## slang

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I'm surprised people think Kate doesn't do much *
> 
> 
> I agree. This is her 4th appearance since Thursday. That is hardly doing nothing, especially since her husband is not the heir apparent


----------



## charmesh

slang said:


> I agree it is not fair to compare as Charles is next in line, William isn't.
> 
> I also think the comparisons with Kate to other European royals such as Mary of Netherland, Victoria of Sweden. MM of Norway etc are unfair - they are next in line (or their husband is) where as Kate & William are not.
> I am sure William & Kate will take on more responsibility when Charles is on the throne and William is the heir apparent



That's why I compare her to Estelle. I don't think she needs to be doing something everyday. But a little more. And she had a busy week this week because of the birthday and Dday.


----------



## redney

I am a Yank  so do not know the definition, process and protocol for BRF "working." 

By "work" does this mean appearing at various events and lunches/dinners/receptions - like the Americas Cup event and the DOE's birthday reception we saw today? So it's not really "work" as in undertaking tasks, such as public speaking or adding any value to the event,  but rather showing up, meeting those in charge, talking with guests, taking photos, correct? Doesn't sound too taxing.

If this is accurate, how does Kate herself take initiative to participate (i.e. "work" vs being lazy)? I'm assuming she has a staff who manages invitations to these events on her behalf and someone is advising her or deciding for her what to attend or not. Even if she was motivated to "work" more, she's more or less being told what events she will and will not attend. Or does she have any say?

I'm honestly curious.


----------



## Swanky

Did some googling. . . 

*Kate's Picks: Five Charities to Donate Her Time, Energy*










PEOPLE MAGAZINE




 The Duchess of Cambridge  is ready to hit the new year running! The palace announced the good  causes that will get the benefit of her super-hot publicity. 

Her choices will likely bring comparisons with husband William's  late mother Princess Diana as she adopts a group of children's hospices  and an addiction charity. And young Boy Scouts in North Wales are set  for a surprise when the outdoor pursuits-loving royal pops in to  volunteer. 

A palace source says Kate &#8211; 30 on Monday &#8211; sifted through "a few  hundred" requests in order to make her choice of four patronages and  her volunteer position.  

"She did her own research and chose these after approaches or  because they reflected the areas she was already aware of, especially in  the arts and outdoor activities," says the source. 

 And the announcement could herald Kate's first public solo  engagement soon &#8211; it is likely to take place when Royal Air Force  helicopter pilot William is away in the Falkland Islands in February and March. 

The organizations are: 

1. Patron of Action on Addiction, which works in research, prevention, treatment, professional workforce development and support for families and children.  

When she was doing her research, Kate came to realize that  addiction "lay at the heart of many of the social issues she was looking  at," a palace source tells PEOPLE.  

She has paid a private visit to one of the charity's treatment  centers and spoke to clients about their addiction and personal journeys  to recovery, the charity says.  

Chief Executive, Nick Barton, says Kate's "support will enable  us to keep the issue of addiction in the spotlight. Addiction is a  consuming condition that results in a great deal of harm to individuals,  families, communities and society as a whole. " 

2. Royal Patron of East Anglia's Children's Hospices,  which supports families and cares for children with life-threatening  conditions in Cambridge, among other areas. As well as being a "moving  issue," this is one of the "leading charities in palliative care and  there is also the Cambridge link," the palace source explains.  

3. Royal Patron of The Art Room,  set up in 2002 to offer art as therapy to children aged between five  and 16, using art to raise their self esteem, confidence and  independence.  

Kate made a private visit to a unit in North London during her  research. The Art Room's founder Juli Beattie said in a statement, "It  is a fantastic endorsement of . . .  the role that art and creativity  can play in helping children and young people whose start in life has  been difficult." 

4. Patron of the National Portrait Gallery. Kate visited the London gallery in September during her work to decide on the causes she wanted to patronize.  

And the choice reflects her interest in arts (two of her "big  hobbies" are "photography and painting, which she does privately," the  palace source says.) She did some pre-university study in the Italian  city of Florence and read Art History at St. Andrew's University &#8211; where  she met William, 29. 

5. Volunteering in the the Scout Association  &#8211; specifically for cub scout packs and more junior "Beaver Scout  Colonies." Palace sources point out that Kate (and sister Pippa) was a  Brownie herself and wants to "get stuck in" locally. "This role allows a  level of flexibility for her to volunteer in North Wales or elsewhere,"  the source says. 

"She is a big hill-walker and does a lot of outdoor pursuits.  So, she might teach them how to pack a rucksack, how to put a tent up,  cooking in a camp situation," Simon Carter, a spokesman for the Scouts  Association, tells PEOPLE. "All those sorts of things are skills she  might pass on as she's an adult who's got some expertise in that area."


----------



## slowlikehoney

labelwhore04 said:


> I think this every time i see pics of her at events. I could never do that, how exhausting. That's the main reason i don't envy her life. All that small talk, smiling and just overall having to act fake all the time would be draining.




Amen to that! The press would always be catching me smirking or rolling my eyes at someone...


----------



## redney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Did some googling. . .
> 
> *Kate's Picks: Five Charities to Donate Her Time, Energy*
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE MAGAZINE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge  is ready to hit the new year running! The palace announced the good  causes that will get the benefit of her super-hot publicity.



Swanky, do you have a date on this article? I click the People link and it goes to a subscription page. Just curious if she selected these charities recently, or a while ago.


----------



## Swanky

2012 http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20558730,00.html


----------



## guccimamma

slowlikehoney said:


> Amen to that! The press would always be catching me smirking or rolling my eyes at someone...



oh god, i couldn't do it. every photo would be an eye roll and holding a martini.


----------



## redney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 2012 http://www.people.com/people/package/article/0,,20395222_20558730,00.html



Thanks!


----------



## CobaltBlu

guccimamma said:


> oh god, i couldn't do it. every photo would be an eye roll and holding a martini.



Same here....I would have washed out by the third ribbon cutting.


----------



## chowlover2

I agree, so much of what they do is such a bore!


----------



## anitalilac

I totally agree, I would get anxious just thinking of surviving boring ceremonies..kudos to her for doing what she does....I JUST CAN'T...


----------



## leeann

I like them but I really don't understand the point of having a royal family. Other than making appearances what do they actually DO?


----------



## murt

Well the Queen is still the Head of State of the UK (and many other countries)!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That nude outfit is dreadful on her.


----------



## Pazdzernika

I think if given more opportunity and freedom Kate would do very well as a representative of "the Firm".  In her interviews prior to marrying she seemed very eager, energetic, friendly and approachable.   I don't think she's lazy at all. I have no doubt (as others have pointed out) that it's either the Palace or William limiting her appearances/activities.  It's a shame because she's extraordinarily popular.  Once she pops out the spare I'm sure she'll really dig in, sleeves rolled up.


----------



## Pazdzernika

leeann said:


> I like them but I really don't understand the point of having a royal family. Other than making appearances what do they actually DO?




I asked my English friends this (age range 20s-late 60s) and they all agreed they're good for "diplomatic relations" with other monarchies/governments.  I still don't get it (isn't that why you have a PM?) but that's what they tell me.


----------



## ByeKitty

murt said:


> Well the Queen is still the Head of State of the UK (and many other countries)!



Yeah but Kate is never going to become a queen!


----------



## Midge S

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah but Kate is never going to become a queen!


  Why do you think that?


----------



## ByeKitty

Midge S said:


> Why do you think that?



In many monarchies, relatives by marriage remain princesses (or princes, depending on gender   ). That being said, I'm not sure how this works in the UK.


----------



## Charlotteloves

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah but Kate is never going to become a queen!




She will be queen.


----------



## Charlotteloves

I should elaborate, in the UK if the monarch is a male his wife will have the title Queen. 

However if the monarch is a female, her husband won't have the title of King. Hence why 'Prince Phillip'


----------



## ByeKitty

Charlotteloves said:


> I should elaborate, in the UK if the monarch is a male his wife will have the title Queen.
> 
> However if the monarch is a female, her husband won't have the title of King. Hence why 'Prince Phillip'



Thanks for the clarification  In the Netherlands, they have decided that "queen" Maxima is not legally a queen (she is officially a princess) but the media may refer to her as "queen Maxima". A "titre de courtoisie".


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Pazdzernika said:


> I asked my English friends this (age range 20s-late 60s) and they all agreed they're good for "diplomatic relations" with other monarchies/governments.  I still don't get it (isn't that why you have a PM?) but that's what they tell me.



PMs come and go. Britain has had fairly stable governments the past few decades, and therefore relatively few PMs, but a lot of other countries don't. Monarchs often reign for several decades. This gives a sense of stability, and allows them to build trust and relationships with their international peers that comparatively transient elected leaders don't typically have the opportunity to do.

Whether or not you think those benefits are "worth" having an unelected person who primary qualification is his/her order of birth in a particular family as the head of state (as opposed to head of government, which is what the prime minister is), is a different question.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

ByeKitty said:


> Thanks for the clarification  In the Netherlands, they have decided that "queen" Maxima is not legally a queen (she is officially a princess) but the media may refer to her as "queen Maxima". A "titre de courtoisie".



Britain has the reverse. Kate will never be a princess in her own right (Princess Catherine), although she is a princess by courtesy (Princess William). But when her husband becomes King William, she will be Queen Catherine.


----------



## qudz104

YellowLabKiss said:


> Britain has the reverse. Kate will never be a princess in her own right (Princess Catherine), although she is a princess by courtesy (Princess William). But when her husband becomes King William, she will be Queen Catherine.



So this is complicated but if William were to pass on while he was king would Kate be (the ruling) queen or would George become king and take over?


----------



## Pazdzernika

As queen consort I think she can hold the position (of regent?) until George comes of age. It's happened in British history before, I believe.


----------



## charmesh

Pazdzernika said:


> As queen consort I think she can hold the position (of regent?) until George comes of age. It's happened in British history before, I believe.


But it hasn't happened in modern history. I think Kate would be Queen Mother and George would be King with another member of the family (born into it) as Regent. But his mother would still be his actual Guardian.


----------



## Pazdzernika

charmesh said:


> But it hasn't happened in modern history. I think Kate would be Queen Mother and George would be King with another member of the family (born into it) as Regent. But his mother would still be his actual Guardian.




Oh, the pitfalls of having been born a commoner!  I wonder if parliament would pass a law to change this.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Yes, under the Regency Act of 1937 under your scenario, Harry would be Regent. The regent is the next person in the line of succession (who is over 21 and a UK resident). Kate is not in the line of succession.

According to that same act, the consort can act as Counsellors of State during a period of temporary incapacity (such as going under general anesthesia for surgery), but not as regent.


----------



## charmesh

Pazdzernika said:


> Oh, the pitfalls of having been born a commoner!  I wonder if parliament would pass a law to change this.



There probably will never be a need to. Charles and William have those long life genes and access to good healthcare.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

charmesh said:


> There probably will never be a need to. Charles and William have those long life genes and access to good healthcare.



Plus changing with the system to accommodate commoners undermines the entire theory of having a royal family and line of succession in the first place. Note that the 1937 law was passed when a commoner, Elizabeth Bowes-Lyon, was queen.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Times are a changin' and they adjusted the laws to accommodate for the scenario that the baby would be a girl.  "Modernisation of the monarchy" is a phrase often thrown around.  Who knows what William will insist upon once he becomes King.  I think someone said it here that he insists on his assistants to refer to him as a mate but to give all the proper courtesy as befit to his wife, the Duchess.


----------



## redney

YellowLabKiss said:


> Britain has the reverse. Kate will never be a princess in her own right (Princess Catherine), although she is a princess by courtesy (Princess William). But when her husband becomes King William, she will be Queen Catherine.



What about Camilla? I recall reading somewhere that it was determined Camilla will not acquire the title Queen once Charles ascends to the throne.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Pazdzernika said:


> Times are a changin' and they adjusted the laws to accommodate for the scenario that the baby would be a girl.  "Modernisation of the monarchy" is a phrase often thrown around.  Who knows what William will insist upon once he becomes King.  I think someone said it here that he insists on his assistants to refer to him as a mate but to give all the proper courtesy as befit to his wife, the Duchess.



From a legal theory perspective, the change to allow a first-born daughter to succeed to the throne over her brother (which I am personally in favor of BTW), undermines the entire peerage system. Why should a first-born daughter be queen, but not be able to succeed her father as Duke of Devonshire, for example? That law also hasn't actually passed yet BTW. It has been held up in Canada for reasons unrelated to the royal family.



redney said:


> What about Camilla? I recall reading somewhere that it was determined Camilla will not acquire the title Queen once Charles ascends to the throne.



It will be like she is now, with the Princess of Wales title. She is technically Princess of Wales (and will technically be queen), but is styled as Duchess of Cornwall (Princess Consort). Or at least that is how it was announced at the time of their marriage. She may well use the title of Queen, who knows. Legally it would take an act of parliament to actually strip her of the title.


----------



## redney

YellowLabKiss said:


> It will be like she is now, with the Princess of Wales title. She is technically Princess of Wales (and will technically be queen), but is styled as Duchess of Cornwall (Princess Consort). Or at least that is how it was announced at the time of their marriage. She may well use the title of Queen, who knows. Legally it would take an act of parliament to actually strip her of the title.



Thank you. So the same holds true for Kate. She will not automatically be styled Queen once William ascends.


----------



## qudz104

Interesting, thanks for the info! I love leaning how royal families work.


----------



## limom

Historically, laws have been changed to reflect the zeitgeist and/or to advance the interest of those in power...


----------



## YellowLabKiss

redney said:


> Thank you. So the same holds true for Kate. She will not automatically be styled Queen once William ascends.



I would look at it the other way around. The wife of the king is styled as queen and Camilla will (probably) be the exception.


----------



## redney

YellowLabKiss said:


> I would look at it the other way around. The wife of the king is styled as queen and Camilla will (probably) be the exception.



Gotcha thanks. Is this due to her and Charles' respective divorces? It seems as if the public and press have warmed to her as Charles' wife by now.


----------



## YellowLabKiss

redney said:


> Gotcha thanks. Is this due to her and Charles' respective divorces? It seems as if the public and press have warmed to her as Charles' wife by now.



Yes. At the time of the marriage to make the marriage more palatable to the public, it was announced she would not be styled as Princess of Wales or Queen. I agree in general the public has warmed to her.


----------



## guccimamma

redney said:


> What about Camilla? I recall reading somewhere that it was determined Camilla will not acquire the title Queen once Charles ascends to the throne.



she will gain the title duchess of tampax


----------



## chowlover2

guccimamma said:


> she will gain the title duchess of tampax


----------



## Nathalya

Lmao!


----------



## Swanky

DivineMissM said:


> I agree.  I'm also a huge fan of William and Kate (and baby George) but I think it's pretty tacky how often we see her bum.  As an American, I can't imagine seeing the First Lady's bum.  It's just not something you let happen (more than once) when you're that type of position.






We almost did!
http://cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/*****-malf/michelle-*****-almosts-has-wardrobe-malfunction-02.jpg
http://assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/72183-barack-*****-michelle-wardrobe-malfunction-picture/1397157192_barack-*****-michelle-*****-lg.jpg
usmagazine - him holding it down is funny!


http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01903/michelle-*****-win_1903888c.jpg
telegraph.co.uk



I don't think it's a horrible scandal, but it is a ridiculous mistake for anyone being photographed to make.


----------



## autumngrace

Mr President  knows how to help his wife out.  lol.


----------



## charmesh

autumngrace said:


> Mr President  knows how to help his wife out.  lol.


And he just doesn't hold it down, he cups the bootie

And just like Kate, Michelle should know better after the 1st time and sew some weights into a skirt


----------



## slowlikehoney

charmesh said:


> And he just doesn't hold it down, he cups the bootie
> 
> And just like Kate, Michelle should know better after the 1st time and sew some weights into a skirt




Lol! Mr. President looks pretty amused in that 1st photo. 
Really are these weights in the skirt fool proof? Seems like a good enough breeze could make it lift up anyway.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/14...am-prince-harry-make-our-favorite-royal-trio/

Prince Harry, Kate Middleton (aka Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge), and Prince William are all smiles while standing on the balcony during the Trooping the Colour Parade on Saturday (June 14) at Buckingham Palace in London, England.

The royal trio was there to celebrate the guys grandmother Queen Elizabeth IIs 88th birthday.

While arriving for the ceremony, the trio rode in a carriage alongside their step-mom Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall.

FYI: Kate is wearing an Alexander McQueen coat dress and a Jane Taylor Millinery hat.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/14...am-prince-harry-make-our-favorite-royal-trio/
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Harry, Kate Middleton (aka Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge), and Prince William are all smiles while standing on the balcony during the Trooping the Colour Parade on Saturday (June 14) at Buckingham Palace in London, England.
> 
> 
> 
> The royal trio was there to celebrate the guys grandmother Queen Elizabeth IIs 88th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> While arriving for the ceremony, the trio rode in a carriage alongside their step-mom Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: Kate is wearing an Alexander McQueen coat dress and a Jane Taylor Millinery hat.




I think the entire outfit is lovely but the brocade ages her.  It looks stiff and uncomfortable.  But with material like that no worry about strong winds and skirt hems!


----------



## Bentley1

She looks tired and her hair looks flat.  She usually looks much better than this.


----------



## Midge S

She and William look like a 40-something couple, not  a 30-something couple.  

I  don't have much of an opinion about the bum-flashing.  I think it's revolting that another woman would humiliate her that way (accidentally get a photo of that?  There is no reason to publish it.) but Kate - nor William for that matter - also doesn't seem like the brightest bulb.  I mean, wear what you want, but have sense to at least wear panties with w/ a little coverage when you are representing the country that pays for your lifestyle.   Jeesh.


----------



## Lounorada

Hellooooo Harry  He always looks great when he's wearing his uniform finery!


----------



## anitalilac

charmesh said:


> And he just doesn't hold it down, he cups the bootie
> 
> And just like Kate, Michelle should know better after the 1st time and sew some weights into a skirt



Better his wife's bootie then other woman's or man's !:giggles:


----------



## Chanel522

Regardless of whether or not we occasionally see her bottom, I think Kate seems genuinely involved and interested in what she's doing especially w having a baby at home.  She and William appear to be down to earth grounded people and I've grown to like them both very much.  

Harry is just too cute &#128151;


----------



## autumngrace

Chanel522 said:


> Regardless of whether or not we occasionally see her bottom, I think Kate seems genuinely involved and interested in what she's doing especially w having a baby at home.  She and William appear to be down to earth grounded people and I've grown to like them both very much.
> 
> Harry is just too cute &#128151;



Agreed. She seems very genuine.


----------



## Longchamp

One notices Harry could use some dental veneers when compared to Kate's smile.


----------



## kaitydid

Chanel522 said:


> Regardless of whether or not we occasionally see her bottom, I think Kate seems genuinely involved and interested in what she's doing especially w having a baby at home.  She and William appear to be down to earth grounded people and I've grown to like them both very much.
> 
> Harry is just too cute &#128151;



I agree. I especially like seeing her interact with children. She seems like she really cares when she's around others.


----------



## Staci_W

What kills me about this whole butt flash is that it was really so innocent. It's not like she was clubbing, getting drunk, and waving her naked *** in the air. A simple mistake. To me she still remains classy. I like her very much.


----------



## ByeKitty

Staci_W said:


> What kills me about this whole butt flash is that it was really so innocent. It's not like she was clubbing, getting drunk, and waving her naked *** in the air. A simple mistake. To me she still remains classy. I like her very much.



Me too... I don't even know how to put weights in flowy skirts?!


----------



## Sasha2012

With just over a month to go until his first birthday, Prince George made a bid for freedom during a day out at the polo with his mother, the Duchess of Cambridge.

Dressed in a smart pair of pink dungarees and a neat white polo shirt, the little prince wriggled in his mother's arms until she put him down, whereupon he attempted to crawl away from her - and into the path of a polo pony - before swiftly being picked up again.

Mother and son were at the at the Cirencester Park Polo Club to watch the Duke of Cambridge and Prince Harry battle it out as they took part in the annual Jerudong Trophy polo match.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...day-polo-Duchess-Cambridge.html#ixzz34jh76UP2


----------



## Avril

Awwwwww!!!! George is such a cutie pie  Thanks for posting, Sasha.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

George has gotten cute. I like his little overalls.


----------



## autumngrace

Little George looks like a handful such a cutie.


----------



## labelwhore04

ByeKitty said:


> Me too... I don't even know how to put weights in flowy skirts?!



I didn't even know that was a thing. First time i've ever heard of it was on here.


----------



## kaitydid

George is such a little cutie! Kate really looks like a mom in those photos.



ByeKitty said:


> Me too... I don't even know how to put weights in flowy skirts?!





labelwhore04 said:


> I didn't even know that was a thing. First time i've ever heard of it was on here.



Ha, I don't either! The first time I heard of putting weights in skirts was on this thread too.


----------



## arnott

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We almost did!
> http://cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/*****-malf/michelle-*****-almosts-has-wardrobe-malfunction-02.jpg
> http://assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/72183-barack-*****-michelle-wardrobe-malfunction-picture/1397157192_barack-*****-michelle-*****-lg.jpg
> usmagazine - him holding it down is funny!
> 
> 
> http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01903/michelle-*****-win_1903888c.jpg
> telegraph.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a horrible scandal, but it is a ridiculous mistake for anyone being photographed to make.





Her hair in the last picture!


----------



## 26Alexandra

So adorable!


----------



## Lounorada

Those pictures are so cute, George looks like such a happy, confident little boy. He's adorable


----------



## NYCBelle

George is just too cute!!! My fave pic is William giving him water


----------



## YellowLabKiss

kaitydid said:


> Ha, I don't either! The first time I heard of putting weights in skirts was on this thread too.



I think it's one of those things that royals and celebrities do, but regular people don't. I know stylists will often weight skirts for actresses before an outdoor photocall to avoid that kind of fly-up. Some stage costumes for dancers also have weights because it can give the skirt a nice flow in turns.


----------



## leeann

George looks like such a little cherub!


----------



## berrydiva

George is adorable.



Lounorada said:


> Hellooooo Harry  He always looks great when he's wearing his uniform finery!


Yes!



ByeKitty said:


> Me too... I don't even know how to put weights in flowy skirts?!





labelwhore04 said:


> I didn't even know that was a thing. First time i've ever heard of it was on here.





kaitydid said:


> Ha, I don't either! The first time I heard of putting weights in skirts was on this thread too.





YellowLabKiss said:


> I think it's one of those things that royals and celebrities do, but regular people don't. I know stylists will often weight skirts for actresses before an outdoor photocall to avoid that kind of fly-up. Some stage costumes for dancers also have weights because it can give the skirt a nice flow in turns.


I've used heavier/metal buttons or foreign coins (US pennies are too heavy) in the past. You can use just about anything to weigh down your hem...in a pinch a few safety pins or grouped bobby pins (depending on the skirt layers). Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't depending on how windy it is out...there's only so many weights you can put on/in the hem otherwise your dress will sag at the hem where you've affixed the weights.


----------



## charmesh

berrydiva said:


> George is adorable.
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used heavier/metal buttons or foreign coins (US pennies are too heavy) in the past. You can use just about anything to weigh down your hem...in a pinch a few safety pins or grouped bobby pins (depending on the skirt layers). Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't depending on how windy it is out...there's only so many weights you can put on/in the hem otherwise your dress will sag at the hem where you've affixed the weights.


I'm not a celebrity or a royal and I do it. I just sew US pennies into the inner hem of a skirt. I attach them with a star pattern. I guess fishing weights would work too.


----------



## nastasja

George is adorable!!!


----------



## berrydiva

charmesh said:


> I'm not a celebrity or a royal and I do it. I just sew US pennies into the inner hem of a skirt. I attach them with a star pattern. I guess fishing weights would work too.


Fishing weights is a good idea! Washers also work too if you have some around.


----------



## myown

i really like that the little prices jumper is pink. it´s so cute.


----------



## MCF

Does anyone know how much input she actually has in what she wears to events or even in casual outfits she knows she might be photographed in? I've heard the rumors about the Queen wanting her to wear different clothing so I was wondering is there some kind of dress code or color code that she has to follow.


----------



## mikimoto007

MCF said:


> Does anyone know how much input she actually has in what she wears to events or even in casual outfits she knows she might be photographed in? I've heard the rumors about the Queen wanting her to wear different clothing so I was wondering is there some kind of dress code or color code that she has to follow.



I'm sure she decides. I very much doubt that the Queen is concerned with what her granddaughter-in-law wears. Kate has to consider certain things- tone of the event, if she should wear a repeat - but I doubt that someone picks out an outfit for her. She probably takes advice - apparently she always wears the same outfit out (striped top and jeans) because it reduces the value of the pictures to paparazzi.


----------



## Echoes

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm sure she decides. I very much doubt that the Queen is concerned with what her granddaughter-in-law wears.



There was an article not too long ago (and reposted in this thread) that the Old Bag was very upset with what she had been wearing and called her out on it, insisting on longer hemlines and looser fitting items.


----------



## mikimoto007

Echoes said:


> There was an article not too long ago (and reposted in this thread) that the Old Bag was very upset with what she had been wearing and called her out on it, insisting on longer hemlines and looser fitting items.



I know, I read the article. That same article suggested the Queen was insistent on more jewels and tiaras for the Australia trip - instead it was one of the most low-key royal tours ever. 

You can write articles on lots of things - it doesn't make them true. I very much doubt she interfers in her grandchildren's personal lives. She did it for her own children and it didn't turn out great. She didn't meet Kate until Kate had been with William for something like 8 years. I very much doubt she picks up the phone and tells Kate to wear blue dress. She has better thngs to do with her time.


----------



## berrydiva

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm sure she decides. I very much doubt that the Queen is concerned with what her granddaughter-in-law wears. Kate has to consider certain things- tone of the event, if she should wear a repeat - but I doubt that someone picks out an outfit for her. She probably takes advice - *apparently she always wears the same outfit out (striped top and jeans) because it reduces the value of the pictures to paparazzi.*


That's interesting and a smart move.


----------



## kaitydid

mikimoto007 said:


> I'm sure she decides. I very much doubt that the Queen is concerned with what her granddaughter-in-law wears. Kate has to consider certain things- tone of the event, if she should wear a repeat - but I doubt that someone picks out an outfit for her. She probably takes advice - *apparently she always wears the same outfit out (striped top and jeans) because it reduces the value of the pictures to paparazzi.*



I've heard this too. Plus, wearing a repeated outfit helps put the focus of an event on the actual event and its cause, not on Kate and her wardrobe.


----------



## mikimoto007

kaitydid said:


> I've heard this too. Plus, wearing a repeated outfit helps put the focus of an event on the actual event and its cause, not on Kate and her wardrobe.



Of course. I think at private events it's her way of keeping the attention off her.


----------



## Swanky

*The look of love: William steals a glance at Kate as she proudly  watches him take part in the traditional Order of the Garter service*



*The Royal Family wore traditional robes for the  ceremony in St George's Chapel at Windsor Castle*
*M**ervyn  King and Eliza Manningham-Buller were invested into oldest British Order of Chivalry*
*Duchess of Cornwall had been due to attend but advised by doctors to rest following illness*
*Page boy who collapsed during Queen's speech to Parliament returned to duty
*
 
Prince  William dressed up in ceremonial robes as he joined other members of  the Royal Family for the annual Order of the Garter service today as the  Duchess of Cambridge looked on.
Kate  was one of the hundreds of spectators treated to the sight of Garter  Knights walking through the grounds of Windsor Castle wearing their  lavish blue velvet robes and black velvet hats with white plumes.
The  Queen, Duke of Edinburgh, Prince of Wales and the Duke of York were  among the royal party at the ceremony in St George's Chapel at Windsor  Castle.






   Hello, dear: William looks over at his wife who gives him a big smile as he passes







 Boys in blue: Prince William arrives with his father Prince Charles







 Strike a pose: The Duchess of Cambridge and Countess of Wessex adopt a similar stance as they watch the proceedings







   Merry wives of Windsor: The pair chatted while their husbands made their way into the service











 
  
The Duchess of Cornwall had been due to attend but had to pull out after developing sinusitis.

A  Clarence House spokesman said: 'The Duchess has been advised by doctors  to rest having had a heavy cold which has turned into sinusitis. She  very much hopes to attend Ascot tomorrow.'

The Duchess of Cambridge  watched the proceedings wearing a sky blue coat by Christopher Kane and  hat by Lock & Co. She previously wore designer coat in 2012 when at  Buckingham Place for an event celebrating the London Olympics.
Kate  was today joined by Sophie, the Countess of Wessex, who it seemed  didn't want to be outdone by the ceremonial robes. She wore an elaborate  feathered collar around her white dress and a flower embellished hat.
One  of the 7,000 people invited to watch the procession inside the castle  grounds was Kaz Aston, 40, from Windsor who runs charity website  Monarchy Online.

She said the presence of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge made the event more exciting.

She  said: 'This is the seventh time I have been, I come every year with a  group of supporters of the charity. It get's better every time. It's got  particularly exciting in the past few years with William and Kate.

'We  missed her last year when she was pregnant but everyone was screaming  loudly for Prince William. She looked lovely today, the pale blue is a  lovely colour.'

Meanwhile,  the pageboy who fainted during the Queen's speech a fortnight ago  returned to public duties - and gave a faultless performance. Viscount Aithrie caused concern when he was heard to  fall heavily while in the House of Lords earlier this month but was later  reported to be fine.
Today he held the Queen's train during the pomp and ceremony of the annual event along with another schoolboy, Hugo Bertie.
Pages  of Honour carry the Queen's train on ceremonial occasions and hold  office for two to three years between the ages of twelve and fifteen.
The boys are selected from among the sons of Her Majesty's friends and her Household.

New  members of the order were announced on St George's Day but the  chivalric and installation ceremonies took place today, the Monday of  Royal Ascot week, known as Garter Day. 

 Procession: The Queen and Duke of Edinburgh pass watched by Kate and Sophie













 A curtsey from Kate: The Duchess follows  protocol as the Queen passes. She wore a pale blue designer dress she's  previously worn in 2012



 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2658933/Queen-royal-family-don-velvet-robes-hats-annual-Order-Garter-service.html#ixzz34qMmITat 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Swanky

Spectacle: Crowds gathered to watch the procession at Windsor








Enjoying the day: Kate smiles as she leaves St George's Chapel after attending the Most Noble Order of the Garter Ceremony 







Heirs to the throne: Father and son walk into the service together





Added to the excitement: A spectator said the presence of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge made the event more interesting






Kate shared a carriage from the service with her father-in-law





Empty seat: The Duchess of Cornwall wasn't able to join her husband as she's currently unwell     





Windswept: Kate holds on to her hat as she leaves the chapel with William and the Earl and Countess of Wessex


Recipients of the honour are chosen because they have held public office,  contributed to national life or served the sovereign personally.
The appointment of Knights of the Garter is in the Queen's gift and is made without consulting ministers.
Today's newly installed members were Mervyn King, the former governor of the Bank of England and now a Knight Companion, and Eliza Manningham-Buller, ex-head of MI5 and a Lady Companion - were formally invested with their honours by the Queen in the Castle's Garter throne room.
Baron King of Lothbury was governor of the Bank of England from for 10 years until 2013 while Baroness Manningham-Buller was director-general of Britain's internal Security Service, known as MI5, from October 2002 until her retirement in April 2007.
Other members of the order include former prime minister Sir John Major, Lord Phillips of Worth Matravers, a past president of the Supreme Court, and Admiral Lord Boyce, a former head of the UK's armed forces.
The Queen is sovereign of the order and a number of other British and foreign royals are additional knights of the order, including Philip, Charles and William.


----------



## Sarni

Echoes said:


> There was an article not too long ago (and reposted in this thread) that the Old Bag was very upset with what she had been wearing and called her out on it, insisting on longer hemlines and looser fitting items.




I find it really offensive that you refer to the Queen as the "old bag".


----------



## mikimoto007

Sarni said:


> I find it really offensive that you refer to the Queen as the "old bag".



Ditto. But free speech and all that...


----------



## autumngrace

I know it's tradition and there's meaning and all that, but I have to wonder if they ever feel just a tiny it ridiculous parading around in robes and feathers.


----------



## Staci_W

Sarni said:


> I find it really offensive that you refer to the Queen as the "old bag".



I also find it uncalled for.


----------



## Echoes

Trust me ...  that's the cleaned up version.


----------



## Bentley1

Kate looks really pretty.  I've never seen her curtsey before (that I recall/paid attention to).


----------



## Longchamp

Echoes said:


> Trust me ...  that's the cleaned up version.



Spare us please from the non cleaned up version.


----------



## afsweet

Love seeing the looks William and Kate exchange to one another. They seem so genuinely happy and in love. 


On a side note, I would love to see Kate's wardrobe. Imagine storing all these clothes away and pulling them out a year or 2 later to wear again. Love it!


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> Kate looks really pretty.  I've never seen her curtsey before (that I recall/paid attention to).


She had to do it at her wedding.


----------



## Alexenjie

It's too bad that they don't abolish those horrendous hats.


----------



## Ladybug09

Charlotteloves said:


> I should elaborate, in the UK if the monarch is a male his wife will have the title Queen.
> 
> However if the monarch is a female, her husband won't have the title of King. Hence why 'Prince Phillip'







Actually he's Prince Phillip cause he has his own hereditary title from Greece.


----------



## kaitydid

Bentley1 said:


> Kate looks really pretty.  I've never seen her curtsey before (that I recall/paid attention to).



She curtsied during her wedding and Prince George's christening.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cause she's a divorcee.



redney said:


> What about Camilla? I recall reading somewhere that it was determined Camilla will not acquire the title Queen once Charles ascends to the throne.


----------



## Ladybug09

I see she's getting back emaciated think.

Lil George is too adorable!


----------



## Avril

Ladybug09 said:


> Actually he's Prince Phillip cause he has his own hereditary title from Greece.



Nope, He's not King Philip, because if he were it would mean he has higher ranking than the Queen herself which is not the case since she is the one who inherited the throne,  he just married the woman who inherited the throne. HOpe that helps explain


----------



## Avril

redney said:


> What about Camilla? I recall reading somewhere that it was determined Camilla will not acquire the title Queen once Charles ascends to the throne.



She may be Queen Consort. I imagine it'd be up to Charles whenever he becomes King on what her title will be.


----------



## leeann

Does Kate have to curtesy every time she sees the Queen?


----------



## mikimoto007

leeann said:


> Does Kate have to curtesy every time she sees the Queen?



Only the first time she sees her in the day - not every time.

Technically, does Kate have to curtesy to William?


----------



## Bentley1

kaitydid said:


> She curtsied during her wedding and Prince George's christening.





charmesh said:


> She had to do it at her wedding.



ok, thanks.  I watched their wedding, but I guess I wasn't paying very close attention.


----------



## Echoes

leeann said:


> Does Kate have to curtesy every time she sees the Queen?





mikimoto007 said:


> Only the first time she sees her in the day - not every time.




Or what?  They send her to bed without dinner?  Lock her up in the London Tower?  Put her in Stocks in the Courtyard and flog her?


----------



## labelwhore04

Echoes said:


> Or what?  They send her to bed without dinner?  Lock her up in the London Tower?  Put her in Stocks in the Courtyard and flog her?


----------



## Ladybug09

Avril said:


> Nope, He's not King Philip, because if he were it would mean he has higher ranking than the Queen herself which is not the case since she is the one who inherited the throne,  he just married the woman who inherited the throne. HOpe that helps explain



Ummm, I never said he was King Philip, where did you see that anywhere in my post? I Said he has HIS title in his OWN right as he is a Monarch...His Father was PRINCE Andrew of Denmark AND Greece.

U Dont need to explain anything to me, I understand perfectly well.


----------



## Alexenjie

Ladybug09 said:


> Actually he's Prince Phillip cause he has his own hereditary title from Greece.


 Philip abandoned his own titles from Greece and Denmark in 1947 before they announced his engagement to Princess Elizabeth (he also changed his religion and became a citizen of Britain). She didn't give him the title of Prince of the United Kingdom until 1957.


----------



## Ladybug09

Alexenjie said:


> Philip abandoned his own titles from Greece and Denmark in 1947 before they announced his engagement to Princess Elizabeth (he also changed his religion and became a citizen of Britain). She didn't give him the title of Prince of the United Kingdom until 1957.



Yup I know that too, but by Blood, Birth, Hereditary, he is a Prince...she just made him a prince again by edict...but he was still a Prince.


----------



## mikimoto007

Echoes said:


> Or what?  They send her to bed without dinner?  Lock her up in the London Tower?  Put her in Stocks in the Courtyard and flog her?



Nothing happens. I imagine they move quickly past it.


----------



## mikimoto007

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup I know that too, but by Blood, Birth, Hereditary, he is a Prince...she just made him a prince again by edict...but he was still a Prince.



But he wasn't...he gave his titles up. He was born a Prince, but the reason why he's called Prince Philip today has nothing to do with what he was born as.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Echoes said:


> Or what?  They send her to bed without dinner?  Lock her up in the London Tower?  Put her in Stocks in the Courtyard and flog her?


----------



## Swanky

*Kate's tribute to her war hero granny: Duchess of Cambridge visits  Bletchley Park where her grandmother was a codebreaker - and meets one  of her wartime friends*



*The Duchess' paternal grandmother Valerie Glassborow was one of the 9,000 people who worked at Bletchley Park*
*Miss Glassborow and her twin sister worked in the famous Hut 16 where the German Enigma code was cracked*
*The Duchess was reopening Bletchley Park following a year-long renovation that cost £8 million to complete*
*Miss Glassborow, who died in 2006, left GCHQ after the war and married Peter Francis Middleton in 1946*

  As bombs  fell on London and the Wehrmacht rampaged across France, a young woman  named Valerie Glassborow was among the civilians working around the  clock at Bletchley Park, feeding false trails to German High Command as  D-Day approached.
70  years on, Miss Glassborow's granddaughter, the Duchess of Cambridge,  was back at Bletchley to see the results of a year-long £8m restoration  programme and meet one of her grandmother's former colleagues.
Lady  Marion Body, who worked with Miss Glassborow and her twin sister Mary  in Hut 16, was part of the team of crack codebreakers who unlocked the  secrets of the German Enigma machine - ultimately helping to win the war  for Britain.






That's how it's done! Clarence House tweeted  this photo of the Duchess of Cambridge learning how to use Morse Code  during her visit to Bletchley Park





Chats: The Duchess of Cambridge talks with  Bletchley veteran Lady Marion Body, who knew her grandmother, during a  visit to Bletchley Park to mark the completion of a year-long  restoration project

The  Duchess herself was on typically fashionable form, elegant in a navy  skirt by Alexander McQueen teamed with a neat white blouse by the same  label and navy court shoes, as she toured the newly renovated buildings  with Lady Body and was given a potted history of Bletchley Park - the  birthplace of GCHQ.
During  her tour, she was also shown a vintage Morse Code machine and gleefully  set about learning how to use it, before being taken to see the new  visitor centre which occupies what was once Block C.

Many  of those who employed there were women like Miss Glassborow - ordinary  middle-class ladies whose work, kept secret for almost half a century,  helped to change the course of the war.

'Women  played a variety of roles from lowly clerks to operating machines and  breaking into ciphers and codes - the highest level of work you could do  at Bletchley Park,' explains author and historian Michael Smith.
Among  the women working at the highest level was Mavis Batey, a Londoner who  arrived at Bletchley Park aged just 19 years old, and who died last  November at the age of 92.

'She  was one of the top codebreakers at Bletchley,' adds Smith. 'She's  frequently described as one of the leading female codebreakers but I  don't think that's fair &#8211; she was one of the leading codebreakers full  stop.'

Looking  good: The Duchess of Cambridge arrives at Bletchley Park in a neat  Alexander McQueen pencil skirt and a chic sailor-inspired blouse, last  worn in 2011






Pleased to meet you: The Duchess meets members  of the Bletchley Park Trust as she arrives in Milton Keynes to reopen  the house which has had an £8m makeover





  Meeting: The Duchess also met Lady Marion Body  who worked with Valerie Glassborow and her twin sister Mary in the  famous Hut 16 at Bletchley Park

Working  closely with Alfred Dillwyn 'Dilly' Knox, at the time one of the  world's top experts in ciphers, she was instrumental in unearthing the  intelligence that helped Britain to a spectacular naval victory over the  Italians at Matapan.

But  her greatest triumph came in December 1941 when she deciphered a  message sent from Belgrade to Berlin that allowed Knox and his team to  decrypt the output of the Abwehr [German secret service] Enigma machine.

Thanks  to Batey and Knox, British intelligence was able to monitor Abwehr  activities and even plant false information &#8211; something that would later  prove critical to the success of D-Day.

It  could even, as Smith points out, have helped prevent nuclear war in  Europe. 'The key thing in all of this is that [decrypting Enigma]  allowed D-Day to go ahead,' he reveals. 

'Without  them, it [D-Day] might well have been put back two years. Bear in mind,  this was at a time when the UK and USA were developing the atomic bomb  which was later used on Japan. It's not at all clear they wouldn't have  used it on Germany if they thought it necessary.'

Despite  the heroic efforts of Miss Glassborow, Ms Batey and fellow code  breakers such as Rozanne Colchester and Gwendoline Page, the work of  female code breakers wasn't always given the recognition it deserved at  the time.









Meet and greet: The Duchess chats to well-wishers as she arrives at Bletchley Park






Looking good: The Duchess, who was given a tour  of the renovated Bletchley Park Museum, accessorised her Alexander  McQueen with a pair of sapphire drop earrings





Thrilled: The Duchess was met by a group of  officials from the Bletchley Park Trust and Milton Keynes Council who  worked together on the restoration

    Although  there was what Smith describes as a 'collegiate atmosphere' and women  were free to challenge their male colleagues as they saw fit, they were  paid a third less than the men and after the war ended, many melted back  into ordinary life.

Indeed,  of the 9,000 people who worked at Bletchley Park during World War II,  just 600 women went on to join the fledgling GCHQ or other branches of  the secret services.
'Unless  they went on into GCHQ, most of the women went back into ordinary  life,' explains Smith. 'It became a brief thing that didn't reflect  their ordinary lives. It meant most of them had more life experience,  cultural interests and so on than they might have done. In the 1940s and  50s, ordinary life meant getting married, having children but never  again having the sort of life they had at Bletchley.'
Among  those to leave the service for a life of domesticity was Miss  Glassborow who married Peter Francis Middleton in 1946 in the village of  Adel in Yorkshire and went on to have four sons, Michael, Richard,  Simon and Nicholas in quick succession.
Michael,  the eldest, is the father of the Duchess of Cambridge and is known to  have been close to his mother who died in 2006, without ever speaking  publicly of her wartime service.
Today,  after more than 70 years, the incredible wartime work done by Valerie  and Mary Glassborow, and others like them, is finally getting the  recognition it deserves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...her-reopens-Bletchley-Park.html#ixzz3507POCmv 
​


----------



## solange

Wow


----------



## Avril

Charlotteloves said:


> I should elaborate, in the UK if the monarch is a male his wife will have the title Queen.
> 
> However if the monarch is a female, her husband won't have the title of King. Hence why 'Prince Phillip'





Ladybug09 said:


> Actually he's Prince Phillip cause he has his own hereditary title from Greece.





Ladybug09 said:


> Ummm, I never said he was King Philip, where did you see that anywhere in my post? I Said he has HIS title in his OWN right as he is a Monarch...His Father was PRINCE Andrew of Denmark AND Greece.
> 
> U Dont need to explain anything to me, I understand perfectly well.



Err ok   I was responding to your post above which was responding to Charlotte's post about why he is King and not Prince.  You said he is Prince because of Greece which isn't the reason why.  He no longer has that title - he gave it up which means he can no longer use it, and that is not why he is called Prince Philip today, not because he was born a prince in his homeland.  He is Prince Philip because the Queen granted him that title.  If she didn't, he would be still known as Philip Mountbatten, a former prince of Greece, not Prince Philip. And he is not a Monarch - he gave up that when he gave up his title.



Alexenjie said:


> Philip abandoned his own titles from Greece and Denmark in 1947 before they announced his engagement to Princess Elizabeth (he also changed his religion and became a citizen of Britain). She didn't give him the title of Prince of the United Kingdom until 1957.





Ladybug09 said:


> Yup I know that too, but by Blood, Birth, Hereditary, he is a Prince...she just made him a prince again by edict...but he was still a Prince.



You are no longer referred to as Prince XYZ if you give up the title. I am aware he was born a prince but the discussion is not about that - it's about his current title which is Prince Philip which has absolutely nothing to do with him being born a prince 



mikimoto007 said:


> But he wasn't...he gave his titles up. He was born a Prince, but the reason why he's called Prince Philip today has nothing to do with what he was born as.



This.


----------



## Echoes

So if you're Prince, then formerly known as Prince, then Prince again?


----------



## mikimoto007

Great outfit for today.


----------



## mikimoto007

Echoes said:


> So if you're Prince, then formerly known as Prince, then Prince again?



He was lieutenant and duke in between being a prince.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Echoes said:


> So if you're Prince, then formerly known as Prince, then Prince again?



Somebody needs to post a picture of Prince.


----------



## Echoes

Gimmethebag said:


> Somebody needs to post a picture of Prince.


Or an obscure, unpronounceable symbol.


----------



## ByeKitty

Echoes said:


> So if you're Prince, then formerly known as Prince, then Prince again?





Gimmethebag said:


> Somebody needs to post a picture of Prince.





Echoes said:


> Or an obscure, unpronounceable symbol.


----------



## Avril

Gimmethebag said:


> Somebody needs to post a picture of Prince.



The Artist Formerly Known As Prince


----------



## CobaltBlu

HRH Prince Prince


----------



## berrydiva

CobaltBlu said:


> a.fod4.com/misc/Prince%20Hair.gif
> 
> HRH Prince Prince


 Ugh...he will never stop being sexy.


----------



## redney

Love me some Prince!

Why did Philip give up his title? Was he required to do it to marry Elizabeth?


----------



## Swanky

*Duchess of Cambridge shows her compassionate side as it's revealed she privately visited children's hospice earlier this month *



Made private visit to the Treehouse hospice in Ipswich earlier this month
Kate is patron of East Anglia&#8217;s Children&#8217;s Hospices
Wore paisley Diane Von Furstenburg dress
 She's  already won the heart of the nation but the Duchess of Cambridge has  shown just why she's so well thought of by giving a glimpse of her  compassionate side.
Kate, who is patron of East Anglia&#8217;s Children&#8217;s Hospices (EACH) made a private visit to the Treehouse hospice in Ipswich and has paid tribute to the 'remarkable' work of children&#8217;s hospices. 

In  a statement released on EACH&#8217;s Twitter account @EACH-hospices to mark  Children&#8217;s Hospice Week, the Duchess said: 'Around the clock support is  crucial for children receiving palliative care.




Private visit: The Duchess of Cambridge, who is  patron of East Anglia's Children's Hospices (EACH), met six-year-old  Charlie Middleton and his mum Cheryl Middleton during a visit to  Treehouse hospice in Ipswich earlier this month

'They and their families often need help every hour of every day, both in hospices and at home.

'As  patron of EACH, I have seen first-hand this remarkable and varied work  and just how vital the support of staff and volunteers can be to the  families of children with life limiting conditions. 

'It  has been wonderful to see the fantastic public support for Children&#8217;s  Hospice Week over the last few days. Please continue supporting your  local children&#8217;s hospice in whatever way you can.'

Children&#8217;s  Hospice Week has been marked by a #WeCare247 Twitter campaign to  highlight the complex round-the-clock care that seriously ill children  require.





Compassion: Kate, who is patron of East Anglia's  Children's Hospices (EACH), has made a private visit to the Treehouse  hospice in Ipswich

 Kate visited the hospice privately earlier this month but the pictures have now been revealed.

The Treehouse hospice has six bedrooms for children and young people and accommodation for families to use for overnight stays.

 There is  also a multi-sensory studio, hydrotherapy pool, music room, play areas,  sensory garden, a woodland walk and specialist outdoor play equipment.
The  Duchess looked stylish, as always, wearing a pink paisley Diane Von  Furstenberg wrap dress, a designer she has turned to many times, whose  designs retail for around £300.  








 It's a hit: The £292 Diane Von Furstenberg  patterned wrap dress the Duchess of Cambridge wore to visit the Blue  Mountains in Sydney sold out in eight minutes after photos of Kate  appeared online

Kate last wore a £292 new season blue and  white patterned wrap dress from the high-end designer to visit the Blue  Mountains town of Winnmalee, just outside of Sydney during her Royal tour there in April.
She paired the dress with £245  dark-blue suede Russell & Bromley wedge heels and carried a small  clutch in her hands as she toured the bush fire affected area.

The  31-year-old is known for making fashion fly off the shelves as fans aim  to emulate her style, but the blue and white wrap dress sold out at a  particularly surprising speed of just eight minutes, according to  fashion website Go Fug Yourself.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rens-hospice-earlier-month.html#ixzz3578tFI8j 
​


----------



## Staci_W

How does a dress sell out eight minutes after she is seen in it? Who are these people internet stalking her with such precision and fervor that they can identify her dress and purchase it so soon? I can not wrap my head around how that would even work.


----------



## labelwhore04

Staci_W said:


> How does a dress sell out eight minutes after she is seen in it? Who are these people internet stalking her with such precision and fervor that they can identify her dress and purchase it so soon? I can not wrap my head around how that would even work.



People are crazy.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> People are crazy.




Seriously. 

And need to get a life.


----------



## autumngrace

I bet you there is some sort of Princess Kate app that automatically does the id & buying for you.
People still need to get a life though and I say this as someone that likes her dresses 90% of the time.


----------



## Staci_W

autumngrace said:


> I bet you there is some sort of Princess Kate app that automatically does the id & buying for you.
> People still need to get a life though and I say this as someone that likes her dresses 90% of the time.



I found this     whatkatewore.com .  I wonder if there is some sort of app also. There has to be some explanation for how so many women could figure out who and what she's wearing, then purchase it so soon. It's just so odd that so many women would do it that it would cause something to sell out so soon. Of course there's lots of odd people out there, but enough to sell out a dress in eight minutes :weird:


----------



## yogamommi

berrydiva said:


> Ugh...he will never stop being sexy.






redney said:


> Love me some Prince!


+1
Actually it more than +1, it's more like infinity!


----------



## Alexenjie

mikimoto007 said:


> He was lieutenant and duke in between being a prince.


Philip was the Duke of Edinburgh for the ten years between his marriage and when Queen Elizabeth gave him his British title of Prince. I wonder why she didn't make him a prince as soon as she married him?


----------



## mikimoto007

Alexenjie said:


> Philip was the Duke of Edinburgh for the ten years between his marriage and when Queen Elizabeth gave him his British title of Prince. I wonder why she didn't make him a prince as soon as she married him?



It wasn't her decision initially, it was her father's when she got married because he was King then. I have no idea why he didn't make him a prince -  maybe he didn't approve due to Philip's family background.


----------



## mikimoto007

Staci_W said:


> I found this     whatkatewore.com .  I wonder if there is some sort of app also. There has to be some explanation for how so many women could figure out who and what she's wearing, then purchase it so soon. It's just so odd that so many women would do it that it would cause something to sell out so soon. Of course there's lots of odd people out there, but enough to sell out a dress in eight minutes :weird:



In fairness, sometimes a press statement is released on what she is wearing. In this case, I think it's a fairly obvious DvF. But I am amazed at it being sold out in 8 minutes....


----------



## CobaltBlu

I am sure people buy multiples to resell....


----------



## kaitydid

Staci_W said:


> I found this     whatkatewore.com .  I wonder if there is some sort of app also. There has to be some explanation for how so many women could figure out who and what she's wearing, then purchase it so soon. It's just so odd that so many women would do it that it would cause something to sell out so soon. Of course there's lots of odd people out there, but enough to sell out a dress in eight minutes :weird:



What Kate Wore is simply a blog about the clothes Kate wears to events and discusses the purpose of the events she attends. While the blog does provide links so people may go and buy the items, it definitely doesn't provide information for something to sell out in eight minutes! More than anything, it's a respectful source for those who enjoy Kate's fashion (I've been following it since 2011).

As for how a dress sells out in eight minutes, I have no idea! I've heard of things selling out fast like that, but that's usually because people have the information beforehand. I don't know how someone could identify a dress and buy it within eight minutes of seeing a picture.



mikimoto007 said:


> In fairness, sometimes a press statement is released on what she is wearing. In this case, I think it's a fairly obvious DvF. But I am amazed at it being sold out in 8 minutes....



Good point! But I'm amazed too.


----------



## lovehgss1

Alexenjie said:


> Philip was the Duke of Edinburgh for the ten years between his marriage and when Queen Elizabeth gave him his British title of Prince. I wonder why she didn't make him a prince as soon as she married him?




Hitler. There was alot of suspicion directed at Prince Philip when he and Elizabeth married. Remember the time period, it was the '40s and Hitler was rampageingthroug Europe. The English were very suspicious of this young "Greek" but really German (all the European are of German ancestry) princeling with 3 brothers-in-law who part of Hitler's army. Philip was basically poor and taken in by his uncle (through Queen Victoria) Lord Mountbatten  and was loyal to Great Britain. Even so before he arrived in England, Philip had a brief membership in the Nazi youth. When he married Elizabeth he was not welcomed wholeheartedly into the royal family. King George VI was happy his daughter was happy but he wasn't thrilled about Philip. Philip was treated as an enemy who could possibly influence Elizabeth away from British interests. Churchill made sure Philip wasn't included
in any official meeetings after she became Queen. The whole thing created problems for the young couple. Anyway, that's why there was some wait time before he was given complete trust and titles.


----------



## mikimoto007

There's reports in the papers today that William is to take up a role in air ambulance.


----------



## autumngrace

Is that military service again?  

I like that William seems to want to be involved with things other than charitable appearances. He seems to have interest he want to pursue.


----------



## dangerouscurves

cobaltblu said:


> a.fod4.com/misc/prince%20hair.gif
> 
> hrh prince prince



lmao!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Staci_W said:


> How does a dress sell out eight minutes after she is seen in it? Who are these people internet stalking her with such precision and fervor that they can identify her dress and purchase it so soon? I can not wrap my head around how that would even work.



I think they're just exaggerating it.


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing one store or website sold out of the several they had in stock in 8 minutes


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Duchess of Cambridge shows her compassionate side as it's revealed she privately visited children's hospice earlier this month *
> 
> 
> 
> Made private visit to the Treehouse hospice in Ipswich earlier this month
> Kate is patron of East Anglia&#8217;s Children&#8217;s Hospices
> Wore paisley Diane Von Furstenburg dress
> She's  already won the heart of the nation but the Duchess of Cambridge has  shown just why she's so well thought of by giving a glimpse of her  compassionate side.
> Kate, who is patron of East Anglia&#8217;s Children&#8217;s Hospices (EACH) made a private visit to the Treehouse hospice in Ipswich and has paid tribute to the 'remarkable' work of children&#8217;s hospices.
> 
> In  a statement released on EACH&#8217;s Twitter account @EACH-hospices to mark  Children&#8217;s Hospice Week, the Duchess said: 'Around the clock support is  crucial for children receiving palliative care.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/19/article-2662598-1EEC85AE00000578-383_634x414.jpg
> Private visit: The Duchess of Cambridge, who is  patron of East Anglia's Children's Hospices (EACH), met six-year-old  Charlie Middleton and his mum Cheryl Middleton during a visit to  Treehouse hospice in Ipswich earlier this month
> 
> 'They and their families often need help every hour of every day, both in hospices and at home.
> 
> 'As  patron of EACH, I have seen first-hand this remarkable and varied work  and just how vital the support of staff and volunteers can be to the  families of children with life limiting conditions.
> 
> 'It  has been wonderful to see the fantastic public support for Children&#8217;s  Hospice Week over the last few days. Please continue supporting your  local children&#8217;s hospice in whatever way you can.'
> 
> Children&#8217;s  Hospice Week has been marked by a #WeCare247 Twitter campaign to  highlight the complex round-the-clock care that seriously ill children  require.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/19/article-2662598-1EEC527A00000578-65_634x420.jpg
> Compassion: Kate, who is patron of East Anglia's  Children's Hospices (EACH), has made a private visit to the Treehouse  hospice in Ipswich
> 
> Kate visited the hospice privately earlier this month but the pictures have now been revealed.
> 
> The Treehouse hospice has six bedrooms for children and young people and accommodation for families to use for overnight stays.
> 
> There is  also a multi-sensory studio, hydrotherapy pool, music room, play areas,  sensory garden, a woodland walk and specialist outdoor play equipment.
> The  Duchess looked stylish, as always, wearing a pink paisley Diane Von  Furstenberg wrap dress, a designer she has turned to many times, whose  designs retail for around £300.
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/19/article-2662598-1EECAF7100000578-620_634x885.jpg
> 
> It's a hit: The £292 Diane Von Furstenberg  patterned wrap dress the Duchess of Cambridge wore to visit the Blue  Mountains in Sydney sold out in eight minutes after photos of Kate  appeared online
> 
> Kate last wore a £292 new season blue and  white patterned wrap dress from the high-end designer to visit the Blue  Mountains town of Winnmalee, just outside of Sydney during her Royal tour there in April.
> She paired the dress with £245  dark-blue suede Russell & Bromley wedge heels and carried a small  clutch in her hands as she toured the bush fire affected area.
> 
> The  31-year-old is known for making fashion fly off the shelves as fans aim  to emulate her style, but the blue and white wrap dress sold out at a  particularly surprising speed of just eight minutes, according to  fashion website Go Fug Yourself.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rens-hospice-earlier-month.html#ixzz3578tFI8j
> ​


About the dress selling out in 8 minutes, that is such a load of, well you know.
It's just another sales pitch for gullible people and it usually works.


----------



## sdkitty

I saw a commercial this morning on TV for an organization (sorry I don't remember name) to save wildlife - specifically targeting rhinos being killed for their horns.  It was Prince William, David Beckham and someone else.  I was so happy to see these super high profile people supporting wildlife.  It just breaks may heart when I hear about the killing of elephants for their tusks.
Go Prince William!


----------



## mikimoto007

autumngrace said:


> Is that military service again?
> 
> I like that William seems to want to be involved with things other than charitable appearances. He seems to have interest he want to pursue.



I don't think it's military service exactly.

I don't know - as a family it's probably much better for William to have a normal job and for them to live out at Anmer Hall, less hassle from the press, probably closer to Kate's parents? On the other hand....it feels like British taxpayers are not getting value for money as far as these two are concerned. It just feels like they are trying to walk a fine line - be normal, get a job, have minimal staff (allegedly) vs live in a stately home, carry out a few duties and go to lots of fancy black tie dinners.

I sort of wish William would step up to his role.


----------



## Swanky

*'Have you heard the one about the Scouser, Kate?' Liverpudlian comedian  John Bishop has Duchess of Cambridge in stitches on school visit*

 Comedian John Bishop had the  Duchess of Cambridge in stitches today as the pair visited a school in  North London to check on the progress of a charity project they are both  supporting.
Kate  laughed out loud when the stand-up comic made a speech to mark the  occasion, in which he urged the assembled media not to focus on the  'style icon in their midst' - what they were wearing, where their  clothes were from or what hairstyle was in place - but to focus on the  project.

'Basically, don't make the story about me,' he joked.







 Jovial: John Bishop shares a joke with the Duchess of Cambridge today






Kate laughed as Bishop joked in a speech that  the press shouldn't focus on the 'style icon in their midst' quipping:  'Don't make the story about me!' 
Lightening the tone: Kate couldn't stop smiling throughout the comic's speech

Kate burst into giggles and  couldn't stop smiling throughout the rest of the comedy star's speech.  After he sat down she leant over to him and whispered something,  giggling again.
The duo were at the Blessed Sacrament School in  Islington, north London, to view the progress of M-PACT Plus, a project  which helps address the difficult issue of addiction in families.
Speaking  after the event Mr Bishop said: 'I made a joke out of it but it's a  serious point. You need a good hook for the story, that's why you are  here - but this is such big issue, we mustn't forget that.

'Childhood  is so fleeting, it's over an in an instant. And if we don't act now  then these children will become adults with issues. Addiction is grubby,  it's not very nice. It's something that hides in dark corners. We need  to shine a light on it.'

The  comedian said he and Kate discussed parenthood and revealed that Kate  had told him her son, Prince George, was 'racing around'. The Duchess  was heard to say: 'He's so fast and I can't believe he is opening doors  already.'

Celeb backing: John Bishop joined the Duchess of  Cambridge on a visit to an M-PACT Plus Counselling programme at Blessed  Sacrament School in London






 Kate giggled as she sat on the stage to hear Bishop's speech - which also had a serious message about the project at the school
Mr Bishop said Kate was "genuinely  committed" to the issues raised by the M-PACT project and and hailed the  involvement of the Royal Foundation.
'What's good about it is that it will hopefully de-stigmatise the whole area,' he said.

'Addiction  doesn't care what social class you're from. It's across the board. The  levels of addiction in Knightsbridge will be as high, if not higher,  than some of the most deprived areas in the country.

'I  think, from the brief conversations I've had with her, she's committed  to it as a person and probably even more so now as a mother, because you  realise children are such fragile things and you've got to try and  support them when they're at their weakest. It's great because she can  open doors.'

Nick  Barton, Chief Executive of Action on Addiction, of which the Duchess is  royal patron, and sat in on the steering group, said: 'As always she was  very engaged in the subject and her questions were spot on.

'Children  are the innocent victims of addiction and the profile not only draws  attention to the work we are doing but, I believe, helps to reduce the  stigma around it.'Upon her  arrival this morning, the Duchess of Cambridge made a beeline for a  group of flag-waving children as she arrived at a London Primary School  this morning.
Wearing a  shocking salmon pink dress by her new favourite label, Goat, Kate sank  to her knees to chat to youngsters who cheered and waved the English  flag. She wore her long brown locks in ringlets in a half up style.
 Special guest: The Duchess of Cambridge visits an M-PACT Plus counselling programme in Islington, London, today

    Making friends: The Duchess crouches down to talk to the children





 Royal reception: Kate chats to the children who waved flags in her honour
 Attentive: The mother-of-one made a beeline for the children on her arrival

  The children were delighted to meet her. One little four-year-old made Kate smile  when she asked him what his favourite part of school was. Ezekiel  quipped back: 'Lunchtime.'  

Kate  asked a group of flag waving youngsters why they were so happy. And a  little girl, Seyi, six, told her: 'I said it was because she has come to  Blessed Sacrament school. I said I liked her dress.' 

And beaming Abigail, seven, said: 'She looks good in pink.'
The Duchess launched M-PACT Plus with comedian John Bishop on a visit to Manchester in 2013 when she was pregnant with her son, Prince George.
The  project is funded by The Royal Foundation of The Duke and Duchess of  Cambridge and Prince Harry - the vehicle for the trio's charitable  initiatives - in conjunction with Comic Relief and two charities of  which Kate is royal patron, Place2be and Action on Addiction.
M-PACT Plus provides early support for school children affected by a parent's drug or alcohol misuse.





Pleased to meet you: The Duchess shakes hands  with one of the school girls and is presented with a bouquet of flowers  that matched her dress







Kate's long brown locks were swept back off her face
The Duchess had ringlets in her enviable, long brown hair today
 Stylish as always: Kate wore a pink dress by Goat and nude heels

Pretty as a princess: Kate wore her wavy hair in a half up style and carried a box clutch that matched her shoes
Personal involvement: The Duchess is given a  tour of the school to check the progress of a charity project she helped  launch last year

It involves training school  staff to identify children affected by addiction and by bringing  families together for an eight week pilot intervention.
A Kensington Palace spokesman said the project had been driven by a personal interest from the Duchess.
They  said: 'MPACT-Plus came about as a result of The Duchess of Cambridge's  desire to help children of addicted families break the cycle of  addiction, and she has taken a close interest in its progress.







 Entertaining: Kate was amused when one of the children told her their favourite part of the school day is lunchtime
 Good impression: The children said they liked Kate's dress pink





 Royal duties: Slim Kate was driven to the school  in North London this morning. She immediately sprang into action to  meet and greet people

'Through her patronage of  Action on Addiction, The Duchess of Cambridge became aware of the  shattering impact of addiction, not only on those addicted, but also on  their families. Research suggests that children of addicts are seven  times more likely to become addicts themselves.
'The  Duchess directed her charity, The Royal Foundation of The Duke and  Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry to find a way to help. The Royal  Foundation and Comic Relief commissioned research, which resulted in  bringing together two charities together, Place2Be and Action on  Addiction, to deliver M-PACT Plus and get specialist support to children  at a young age, before problems have the potential to develop.
'Today's  engagement is an opportunity for The Duchess of Cambridge to meet those  delivering the programmes and discuss how the pilot is progressing.'
The  Duchess met project co-ordinators and headteachers who are helping to  roll out the scheme in Sunderland, Manchester, Essex and London. She  then joined a private counselling session during the  hour-and-a-half-long visit.

Honest answers: Kate asked the children what they liked best about school and the responses included books and lunchtime


----------



## Swanky

*KATE GOES CURLY! THE DUCHESS OF CAMBRIDGE OPTED FOR A NEW LOOK FOR HER LOCKS DURING TODAY'S VISIT 
*





 The Duchess of Cambridge is well  known for her polished look and  perfectly quaffed hair, but she stepped  away from her traditional blow  dry for her visit to Blessed Sacrament  School in Islington North  London. 

In a half-up style, Kate rang the changes with tightly wound glossy curls draped over either shoulder of her pink Goat dress.

This is opposed to the Duchess' usual style of loosely waved blow-dry. 

As always her brunette locks had a high shine finish and there was not a hair out of place despite her busy day. 

Hairdresser  to the stars, Nicky Clarke says: 'This look is great for  day old hair.  The curls will stay in place much better with hair that  has not been  washed for a day. Perfect for a long day of meeting the  public.'
He continued: 'Kate has probably been quite busy so her front lengths have grown giving the perfect base for this look.

'This style will also keep the hair off her face during the summer and gives an added something to the plainness of her dress. 

'With  her busy schedule, this look is perfect if your hair has grown a  little  too heavy at the front to wear loose as it will elongate the  face. This  look perks the face up and highlights Kate's cheekbones.

'It's regal, neat and well balanced and gives the 60's vibe of the dress a modern update.' 

Jonathan  Long of Lockonego salon in Chelsea added: 'Kate has gone for  much  larger curls on this occasion which can be achieved on smooth hair  using  a large barrel tong. 

'This  makes a nice change for Kate and the good thing about this style  is  that the curls will drop out as the day goes on, giving a less   structured more relaxed look which we usually see on Kate. 

'It's  a great style to last all day in hot weather as the curls become  more  dishevelled as the day goes on. The key to this look is to start  the  curls a few inches from the root area to give a modern yet still  classic  look.'








 The Duchess took an update on the project seriously and was interested to hear the progress that had been made











Work of art: Kate was presented with a Picasso  style portrait of  herself holding Prince George. The framed picture was  given to thank  her for visiting







 Set to hang in Kensington Palace? The Duchess seemed delighted with the gift










The royal carried the portrait back to the car herself as she returned home

A spokesman for Place2Be said:  'With one in three children in every  classroom affected by a mental  health problem, early intervention is  vital. The Duchess of Cambridge  became Place2Be's royal patron last  year after expressing particular  interest in helping to support  children and families affected by mental  health problems.
'At  Place2Be we work with more than 80,000 children in schools across  the  country to provide integrated mental health support to those  affected by  domestic violence, abuse addiction, divorce, school  transition,  bullying and other complex social issues.'
Inside  the school, the Duchess sat in on a steering group comprised of  head  teachers and charity workers involved in rolling out the M-PACT  Plus  scheme.

Kate, who had  her hair half swept from her face, listened intently as  she was updated  about its success so far and was clearly interested as  she asked several  pertinent questions about its workings.

'Were the parents quite surprised by the things their children were saying?' she asked.

Nodding  intently, she continued: 'Have you found it difficult to  attract  parents given the stigma that can be associated with these  issues?'

She  also remarked that the training being given to teachers to spot   children who may have issues due to their parents' substance abuse   'gives them more confidence to approach the topics.'

'That's fantastic,' she said, as she learnt about some of the success stories so far. 

As  she left, the royal was presented with a work of art from a pupil.  The  painting was a Picasso style portrait of the Duchess cradling baby   Prince George.
She appeared delighted with the gift and carried it herself back to the awaiting car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...idge-stitches-school-visit.html#ixzz36EpB4vsu


----------



## labelwhore04

She needs a good makeup artist desperately.


----------



## charmesh

Since it's almost Independence Day I thought I would share the fact that starting with William, English monarchs will be of American descent.


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> Since it's almost Independence Day I thought I would share the fact that starting with William, English monarchs will be of American descent.



Can you explain please?


----------



## NYCBelle

labelwhore04 said:


> She needs a good makeup artist desperately.



Someone get Joyce Bonelli on the phone!


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## charmesh

limom said:


> Can you explain please?



His mother is descended from one of the American cash for title brides of the late 19th century.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks like she lost even more weight, her body is starting to look like Angelina Jolie. Not a fan of that hairstyle either.


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> His mother is descended from one of the American cash for title brides of the late 19th century.



Cash for title brides?


----------



## charmesh

limom said:


> Cash for title brides?



In the late 19th century a lot of wealthy American girls married into the English (and to a lesser extent European) aristocracy. They got a title most of the time and the families of the men received a much needed infusion of cash


----------



## limom

charmesh said:


> In the late 19th century a lot of wealthy American girls married into the English (and to a lesser extent European) aristocracy. They got a title most of the time and the families of the men received a much needed infusion of cash



Thanks for taking the time to explain. What an interesting tidbit!


----------



## Blueberry12

And Frances Ellen Work's great-great-grandchildren include not only William and Harry but also American actor Oliver Platt.



She seemed like an interesting lady.


----------



## Chanel522

Bentley1 said:


> She looks like she lost even more weight, her body is starting to look like Angelina Jolie. Not a fan of that hairstyle either.




What?!  Where do you see that?  She looks very healthy and not too thin in the least.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Thanks for taking the time to explain. What an interesting tidbit!


Edith Wharton wrote a book about it called The Buccaneers. I believe Winston Churchill's mother Jenny was one of those cash for title brides.


----------



## CobaltBlu

charmesh said:


> In the late 19th century a lot of wealthy American girls married into the English (and to a lesser extent European) aristocracy. They got a title most of the time and the families of the men received a much needed infusion of cash



Mini series!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111902/

The Buccaneers, I am not sure if that was Edith Whartons nickname for them or if they were called that.

ETA: crosspost with chow!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Mini series!
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0111902/
> 
> The Buccaneers, I am not sure if that was Edith Whartons nickname for them or if they were called that.


 I believe it was Edith's name for them. A great miniseries, also features my fav house in the UK, Castle Howard!


----------



## charmesh

chowlover2 said:


> Edith Wharton wrote a book about it called The Buccaneers. I believe Winston Churchill's mother Jenny was one of those cash for title brides.


Yes she was. First a half American Prime Minister who helped save the free world and the future is filled with kings who will trace their descent to Americans. America was lost by a George and a little George will forever cement relations between the US and UK. I love history


----------



## Florasun

charmesh said:


> In the late 19th century a lot of wealthy American girls married into the English (and to a lesser extent European) aristocracy. They got a title most of the time and the families of the men received a much needed infusion of cash



There is a book about it: To Marry an English Lord
http://www.amazon.com/Marry-English-Lord-Gail-MacColl/dp/0761171959



> From the Gilded Age until 1914, more than 100 American heiresses invaded Britannia and swapped dollars for titles--just like Cora Crawley, Countess of Grantham, the first of the Downton Abbey characters Julian Fellowes was inspired to create after reading To Marry An English Lord. Filled with vivid personalities, gossipy anecdotes, grand houses, and a wealth of period details--plus photographs, illustrations, quotes, and the finer points of Victorian and Edwardian etiquette--To Marry An English Lord is social history at its liveliest and most accessible.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's very slim, but no where as emaciated as Angelina or RZ IMO.  Just very slim.


----------



## chowlover2

Has anyone here been to Newport to see the summer homes of the rich?  One of my favs was Marble House, it was built by a Vanderbilt. The Mother wanted her daughter to married title English aristocracy, and furnished her bedroom in dark woods and patterns you would find in a English manor home. That way, she figured her daughter would feel at home when she went abroad to be married.


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel522 said:


> What?!  Where do you see that?  She looks very healthy and not too thin in the least.




In the red dress. And it shows In her face. You don't have to agree though lol


----------



## limom

chowlover2 said:


> Edith Wharton wrote a book about it called The Buccaneers. I believe Winston Churchill's mother Jenny was one of those cash for title brides.



Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

*She's REALLY rooting for him!  Duchess of Cambridge feels Andy Murray's pain as he battles for a place in the Wimbledon semi-finals
*



*Duke and Duchess of Cambridge left Prince George at home to enjoy an afternoon of tennis at the All England Club*
*Reigning champion Andy Murray, 27, faced Bulgaria's Grigor Dimitrov, 23, on Centre Court in quarter final clash*
*Princess Beatrice, 25, and her long-term boyfriend, Dave Clark, 31, joined the Cambridges in the royal box*
*But Murray lost in three straight to his younger opponent, and the pain of watching it was clear on Kate's face
*
  
Andy Murray dramatically bowed out of the championship at Wimbledon today, and the agony of watching it was etched deep on the Duchess of Cambridge's face.
Sitting in the royal box at Centre Court, 32-year-old Kate grimaced with every point the 27-year-old reigning champion conceded in his quarter final clash against Bulgaria's Grigor Dimitrov, 23.
Earlier the Cambridges took their seats alongside Princess Beatrice and her long-term boyfriend, Dave Clark, comedian Michael McIntyre, and England rugby union coach, Stuart Lancaster.
Murray's match, which began with him losing the first two sets to the Bulgian 11th seed, came after Romania's Simona Halep defeated Germany's Sabine Lisicki n the ladies' quarter final match.
In the players' box, Murray's girlfriend Kim Sears, 26, was there to cheer him on, though there was no sign of Dimitrov's girlfriend, tennis player Maria Sharapova, 27, who suffered a shock defeat by Angelique Kerber yesterday.












    Many faces: The Duchess of Cambridge winces as she watches Andy Murray lost the first two sets in his tense quarter-final clash at Wimbledon this afternoon 






 




    Can't stand it: The agony of watching Murray give away his first set of the tournament was evident in Kate's expressions as she fiddled nervously in the royal box






  Cheering them on: The royal couple watched the ladies' single quarter final match between Sabine Lisicki and Simona Halep first - Halep won 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2677833/Curly-Kate-William-wife-seats-Royal-box-cheer-Murray-quarter-final-clash-Wimbledon.html#ixzz36KEf65Sj


----------



## bisbee

Chanel522 said:


> What?! Where do you see that? She looks very healthy and not too thin in the least.


 
I disagree - she's beginning to look very, very thin - not so much in the face, but her body looks likes she's wasting away.  She looked so much better with a few curves - now she has no figure to speak of.


----------



## guccimamma

i can't imagine for a moment curtsey-ing to my in laws.

fake smile is all i can do. tense hug at most.


----------



## Swanky

They're cute, seem to have fun together.


*A right royal line-up: Kate and William are joined by showbiz royalty Posh and Becks to watch Roger Federer take on Novak Djokovic in the Wimbledon men's final*



*Several famous faces sitting in the Royal Box at Wimbledon today*
*Among them, Samuel L Jackson and Cliff Richard seen turning up*
*David and Victoria Beckham watching final with Prince William and Kate*
*Roger Federer and Novak Djokovic are battling it out on Centre Court today*
*Federer took the first set 7-6 (9-7) in 52 minutes before Djokovic won the second*
*Federer and Djokovic are neck-and-neck in the third *
  

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are enjoying  the men's final at Wimbledon today with David and Victoria Beckham.
The famous couples are sitting in the Royal Box with Hollywood stars Bradley Cooper and Samuel L Jackson as tennis aces Roger Federer and Novak Djokovic battle it out to be crowned king of SW19. 
Federer took the first set 7-6 (9-7) in 52 minutes before Djokovic took the second. The pair are neck-and-neck in the third.
Cyclist Sir Chris Hoy and his wife Sarra also took their seats to watch the Centre Court action from the exclusive enclosure along with Kate's parents, Carole and Michael Middleton, her sister Pippa and her boyfriend Nico Jackson.





Britain's Prince William, the Duke of Cambridge, and his wife Catherine, the Duchess of Cambridge, sit in the Royal Box on Centre Court before the start






Enjoying the action: Kate and William in the Royal Box watching Roger Federer take on Novak Djokovic






Close: The Duchess of Cambridge watches on from the stands in her sunglasses






Oooo: Kate and William gasp as the action on Centre Court between Federer and Djokovic unfolds






So close! Kate and William can't believe their eyes as the two men battle it out on court in front of them






Well played! The royal couple clap a point at Centre Court as the first set draws to a close





Federer took the first set 7-6 (9-7) in 52 minutes before Djokovic won the second

It is Kate and William's second day out at the All England Club this week, after the pair watched Murray crash out of the Grand Slam on Wednesday.
Kate is wearing what is believed to be a blue and green check print short sleeve Jonathan Saunders dress which she wore during the couple's trip to the Solomon Islands in 2012.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2682235/Kate-William-join-Hollywood-royalty-celebrities-pile-Wimbledon-watch-mens-final.html#ixzz36heGsaXn


----------



## Sasha2012

Kate got a haircut, it looks nice.


----------



## Alexenjie

I love seeing William and Kate at Wimbledon. I remember Princess Diana taking William and Harry there when they were boys.


----------



## Swanky

Oh now that you mention it I recall that too! Sweet!


----------



## guccimamma

lovehgss1 said:


> Hitler. There was alot of suspicion directed at Prince Philip when he and Elizabeth married. Remember the time period, it was the '40s and Hitler was rampageingthroug Europe. The English were very suspicious of this young "Greek" but really German (all the European are of German ancestry) princeling with 3 brothers-in-law who part of Hitler's army. Philip was basically poor and taken in by his uncle (through Queen Victoria) Lord Mountbatten  and was loyal to Great Britain. Even so before he arrived in England, Philip had a brief membership in the Nazi youth. When he married Elizabeth he was not welcomed wholeheartedly into the royal family. King George VI was happy his daughter was happy but he wasn't thrilled about Philip. Philip was treated as an enemy who could possibly influence Elizabeth away from British interests. Churchill made sure Philip wasn't included
> in any official meeetings after she became Queen. The whole thing created problems for the young couple. Anyway, that's why there was some wait time before he was given complete trust and titles.



 a genuine thank you for that well written synopsis, i didn't know anything about philip's ancestry/connections to germany.


----------



## charmesh

guccimamma said:


> a genuine thank you for that well written synopsis, i didn't know anything about philip's ancestry/connections to germany.



The queens connections are almost all German too. Her mother was Scottish though.


----------



## limom

guccimamma said:


> a genuine thank you for that well written synopsis, i didn't know anything about philip's ancestry/connections to germany.



Most of Western Europe had strong Germanic ties or was deeply anti-semantic, particularly the military elite.(Spain's, France's and of course Italy's).


----------



## Starlett309

bisbee said:


> I disagree - she's beginning to look very, very thin - not so much in the face, but her body looks likes she's wasting away.  She looked so much better with a few curves - now she has no figure to speak of.



I agree. I believe she does extreme dieting and potentially suffers an eating disorder.


----------



## Stansy

guccimamma said:


> a genuine thank you for that well written synopsis, i didn't know anything about philip's ancestry/connections to germany.



Originally the Mountbattens were called "Battenberg" with "Berg" being the german word for mountain or mount. 

The Hannovers (think Ernst-August, husband of Caroline of Monaco) also have family connections to all houses in Europe.


----------



## charmesh

CNN will be having a special on George's first year. I don't know what time, I just heard the commerical while getting dressed this morning.


----------



## Sassys

So cute!


----------



## chowlover2

George is precious!


----------



## Avril

^ great cover pic! So adorable


----------



## autumngrace

I really just want to do Kate's hair and make up for her.  Just some small changes.

Meanwhile that photo is adorable and little George makes the best faces.


----------



## Lounorada

George!  Really adorable cover


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nothing bad to say about her. Or them. They seem genuinely happy and I think he made a good choice. Don't know if it's the same for her but it's clearly what she wanted so I wish them well. AND she's produced an heir (grin).


----------



## Swanky

*Prince William on His First Year of Fatherhood: Family Life Is My 'Silver Lining'*






Prince William
Chris Jackson/Getty

PEOPLE MAGAZINE 
As he approaches one year as a father, Prince William says marriage and parenthood has been the "silver lining" in a life touched by tragedy  the loss of mom Princess Diana, who died in a car crash when William was just 15. 

The prince, 32, spoke Wednesday at Buckingham Palace to a group of young leaders, including brothers Rob and Paul Forkan of London. The Forkan brothers were also teenagers when their parents perished in the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami. 

The Forkans decided to honor their parents by building orphanages in emerging nations, funded by selling flip-flops made by their company, Gandys. 

Rob, now 26, told reporters how William had shown his compassion: "He said he lost his mum at 15 but there was always a silver lining and you should dust yourself off and carry on." 

         Keep up with Prince William in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.

"He applauded what we had done and said keep up the good work," he continued. "He's got his own family now  that was his silver lining." 





Prince William, Princess Kate and Prince George
Government House NZ  /  Getty

William's brother, Harry, 29, who was also at the event, recalled the loss of his mother when he met a group of Brazilian orphans in June.  

Among the guests at Wednesday's event were young leaders and celebrities like comedy actress Jennifer Saunders and singer Joss Stone. 

There, William and Harry took part in a webchat with young leaders from the Commonwealth that includes Australia, South Africa, India and Jamaica. The princes spoke about being "inspired" by what they see around the world and encouraged young people who were taking a lead in their communities. 

"All I would say is believe in yourself  you've got a lot more to say than you think," William told them. "There are plenty people out there who have an open mind and will listen and care. They will listen to you and they want to help and those are the kind of guys and girls you need to target  so always believe in yourselves, don't give up."


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Remember when HE was the drop dead handsome one?


----------



## charmesh

Thingofbeauty said:


> Remember when HE was the drop dead handsome one?



Judi Dench did a tv show in the early 90s and William looks like a younger version of the male lead. William gets to be king and Harry got all the hair. I think Harry won the fate game. Because William will have to wear that heavy crown without anything to pad his majestic head


----------



## Thingofbeauty

charmesh said:


> Judi Dench did a tv show in the early 90s and William looks like a younger version of the male lead. William gets to be king and Harry got all the hair. I think Harry won the fate game. Because William will have to wear that heavy crown without anything to pad his majestic head


:lolots:


----------



## mrsinsyder

autumngrace said:


> I really just want to do Kate's hair and make up for her.  Just some small changes.
> 
> Meanwhile that photo is adorable and little George makes the best faces.


That under-eye liner just ages her so much it's incredible.


----------



## chowlover2

charmesh said:


> Judi Dench did a tv show in the early 90s and William looks like a younger version of the male lead. William gets to be king and Harry got all the hair. I think Harry won the fate game. Because William will have to wear that heavy crown without anything to pad his majestic head


 Are you talking about As Time Goes By? It's a great TV show and I can see William looking like the male lead.


----------



## AEGIS

Thingofbeauty said:


> Remember when HE was the drop dead handsome one?



No. He's always been wonky looking to me.


----------



## Swanky

He was cute for a minute. . . 










googleimages


----------



## whimsic

I had the biggest crush on teenage William! :giggles:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ah! The difference a full head of hair makes.


----------



## charmesh

chowlover2 said:


> Are you talking about As Time Goes By? It's a great TV show and I can see William looking like the male lead.


That's it.


----------



## Swanky

Yea, not all guys can pull off thinning hair!


----------



## Longchamp

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Prince William on His First Year of Fatherhood: Family Life Is My 'Silver Lining'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William
> Chris Jackson/Getty
> 
> PEOPLE MAGAZINE
> As he approaches one year as a father, Prince William says marriage and parenthood has been the "silver lining" in a life touched by tragedy  the loss of mom Princess Diana, who died in a car crash when William was just 15.
> 
> The prince, 32, spoke Wednesday at Buckingham Palace to a group of young leaders, including brothers Rob and Paul Forkan of London. The Forkan brothers were also teenagers when their parents perished in the 2004 Indian Ocean tsunami.
> 
> The Forkans decided to honor their parents by building orphanages in emerging nations, funded by selling flip-flops made by their company, Gandys.
> 
> Rob, now 26, told reporters how William had shown his compassion: "He said he lost his mum at 15 but there was always a silver lining and you should dust yourself off and carry on."
> 
> Keep up with Prince William in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.
> 
> "He applauded what we had done and said keep up the good work," he continued. "He's got his own family now  that was his silver lining."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William, Princess Kate and Prince George
> Government House NZ  /  Getty
> 
> William's brother, Harry, 29, who was also at the event, recalled the loss of his mother when he met a group of Brazilian orphans in June.
> 
> Among the guests at Wednesday's event were young leaders and celebrities like comedy actress Jennifer Saunders and singer Joss Stone.
> 
> There, William and Harry took part in a webchat with young leaders from the Commonwealth that includes Australia, South Africa, India and Jamaica. The princes spoke about being "inspired" by what they see around the world and encouraged young people who were taking a lead in their communities.
> 
> "All I would say is believe in yourself  you've got a lot more to say than you think," William told them. "There are plenty people out there who have an open mind and will listen and care. They will listen to you and they want to help and those are the kind of guys and girls you need to target  so always believe in yourselves, don't give up."



Great article, enjoyed reading.


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ah! The difference a full head of hair makes.


Yeah. He was hot for a brief moment. Then Will lost his hair and Harry grew up.


----------



## Pazdzernika

charmesh said:


> william gets to be king and harry got all the hair. I think harry won the fate game. Because william will have to wear that heavy crown without anything to pad his majestic head




roflmao!


----------



## exotikittenx

William is handsome, with or without a full head of hair.


----------



## gazoo

I find William handsome but not hot.  Harry on the other hand has that naughty twinkle in his eye that to me implies he can be a very good time indeed.  Harry is saucy and William seems uber dutiful.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

gazoo said:


> I find William handsome but not hot.  Harry on the other hand has that naughty twinkle in his eye that to me implies he can be a very good time indeed.  Harry is saucy and William seems uber dutiful.


William looks like he'll lay you down on feather pillows.

Harry looks like he's bring the whole d@mn duck!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thingofbeauty said:


> William looks like he'll lay you down on feather pillows.
> 
> Harry looks like he's bring the whole d@mn duck!




Post of the day, right here. That is all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty




----------



## Bentley1

exotikittenx said:


> William is handsome, with or without a full head of hair.




I agree. I find William to be very handsome.


----------



## Swanky

*     Kate Middleton is Taking a Solo Trip to Malta this September*


http://www.vanityfair.com






By Tim Rooke/Rex/REX USA.

      After taking one of the shortest maternity leaves in royal history, the *Duchess of Cambridge* is planning to carry out her first solo overseas tour.
  According to reports, Kate will fly to Malta to commemorate 50 years of the island&#8217;s independence in September.
  While a source at Kensington Palace tells Royal  Watch, &#8220;It&#8217;s too early for an announcement,&#8221; the latter part of the  month has apparently been earmarked for the trip.
  The Duchess will no doubt want to speak with Her Majesty ahead of the visit. *The Queen* and the *Duke of Edinburgh*  spent the first two years of their married lives together on the island  in 1949 while Prince Philip served as a naval officer. The Queen  apparently loved her time there and was warmly welcomed by the local  people.
  The decision to send Kate overseas without *William*  is a clear indication that senior courtiers consider her very capable  of conducting official duties without the support of her husband.
  Earlier this year it was revealed that Kate planned  to carry out more solo work with her charities. So far she has been  hands on taking on the role as ambassador for the worldwide children&#8217;s  hospice movement. Travelling abroad on official duty by herself will be a  big step, however, and she will be heavily dependent on her team of  aides, chiefly her private secretary *Rebecca Deacon*.
  So far Kate has carried out tours to Canada,  America, New Zealand, and Australia, and later this month will visit  Belgium with her husband and *Prince Harry*.


----------



## Swanky

*Prince George Is Already Charging Around the House & Opening Doors on His Own! *





*Prince William* pays a visit to the newly refurbished Imperial War Museum on Thursday afternoon (July 17) in London, England.
 The 32-year-old Duke of Cambridge recently chatted with attendees of a recent event about his son *Prince George* and how he is growing up so fast.
 &#8220;I think *George* will be running faster than me very soon,&#8221; *William* said (via E! News).
*William* also reportedly said that &#8220;*George* is charging around and opens doors.&#8221; We can&#8217;t believe that he will be turning one later this month!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Wills looks pretty good ^ Nice suit - and he has nice skin (skin care junkie here..lol)


----------



## EMMY

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Wills looks pretty good ^ Nice suit - and he has nice skin (skin care junkie here..lol)


 

LMAO I noticed that too!!!..and I'm a skin care junkie as well!!


----------



## eveningstar9

Argh but that bald spot is really so aging on him. Or is it the bald spot or the few strands of hair toward the front that make it more aging? I can't decide.


----------



## MCF

exotikittenx said:


> William is handsome, with or without a full head of hair.



I agree.  I get a little defensive even though I shouldn't about people saying men are less attractive when they're balding.  My husband is 27 and already starting to lose his hair.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I saw a picture of young Will on TV today and I was like whoa I forget how cute he was. He is aging badly IMO. It's not just the balding. It's more so his face.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yes. His features almost seem to be changing. He's attractive but not as good looking as when he was younger. Harry is charming which makes up for his less conventional attractiveness.


----------



## autumngrace

I think both princes were cute as  boys and have grown up to be handsome each in their own way.
I thought William would grow up to be a different type of handsome.


----------



## charmesh

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I saw a picture of young Will on TV today and I was like whoa I forget how cute he was. He is aging badly IMO. It's not just the balding. It's more so his face.


Starting to look more like Charles and less like Diana. And I get the feeling his personality is more like a liberal Charles.


----------



## Jayne1

charmesh said:


> Starting to look more like Charles and less like Diana. And I get the feeling his personality is more like a liberal Charles.


Diana was starting to look a little sun-damaged in her final years, I think we forget that.  He has lots of his mother in him, I think.   

It's the shape of his teeth that are really different.


----------



## Avril

New photo of George released in advance of his first birthday on Tuesday!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-walking-unaided-ahead-of-first-birthday.html



> A new photograph released ahead of Prince George's first birthday shows the future king walking unaided
> 
> His father has described him charging around Kensington Palace indulging a new-found delight in opening and closing doors.
> 
> Now the public has been given a new glimpse of the future kings boisterous energy.
> 
> A photograph released this weekend shows Prince George walking unaided during a visit with his parents to the Natural History Museum in London.
> 
> With his arms outstretched and his eyes fixed on where he is going, the prince strides along the ground looking every inch the confident toddler.
> 
> The picture is released to mark the future kings first birthday on Tuesday.
> 
> It was taken at the Sensational Butterflies outdoor exhibition which the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited with their son a few weeks ago.
> 
> In the picture George is dressed in a pair of dungaree shorts from French label Petit Bateau, over a polo shirt-style top and shoes and socks.
> 
> The Princes blond hair has been swept across his head to create a stylish look and he has what his uncle Prince Harry has described as big chubby cheeks and the appearance of a young Winston Churchill.
> 
> The birth of the prince was a global event, with the worlds media camped for days outside the private maternity Lindo Wing of St Marys Hospital in central London.
> 
> The Duchess gave birth at 4.24pm on July 22 to a son weighing 8lb 6oz, but the news was not announced to the waiting world until four hours later when members of the Royal Family spoke of their joy at the newest addition to their ranks.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are expected to hold a birthday party for the prince at their Kensington Palace apartment on Tuesday with close family and friends.


----------



## autumngrace

He is  precious I love his overalls.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Oh, goodness, his cheeks are so chubby they look like they hang a little!  Wish I could kiss them! Is that weird?  Lol


----------



## kaitydid

How precious! Those overalls are so cute!


----------



## Lounorada

Oh, George!  That new portrait of him is just too cute, he looks like such a great little character!


----------



## theDuchess26

That photo of Prince George is so adorable, I love his chubby cheeks.


----------



## theDuchess26

A couple more photo's of the family in honor of George's first birthday. 
Adorable. Such a cute family.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-new-pictures-released-mark-turning-one.html


----------



## Swanky

^please post actual content, not just a link 
*Prince George Is Fascinated by Butterflies in Official Photos to Mark His First Birthday*

                     By Simon Perry
 07/21/2014 at 05:30 PM EDT                         




Kate, Prince George and Prince William
 John Stillwell/PA Wire

PEOPLE MAGAZINE 

Watch out, butterfly &#8211; a determined toddler is after you! 

In a pair of just-released photos, Prince George, who turns 1 year old on Tuesday, has his eyes set on the beautiful insect during an outing with his parents, Prince William and Kate. 

The images were shot at the Sensational Butterflies  exhibit at London's Natural History Museum on July 2 by John Stillwell,  of the Press Association wire service in the U.K., who also took the  photo released Saturday of George running in his Petit Bateau overalls. 

"He was fascinated to see the them fly but a little scared when  they got a bit close to him," Stillwell tells PEOPLE of the prince's  encounter with the Blue Morpho butterfly (known to experts as the Morpho  peleides), which is native to Central and South America.

William and Kate &#8211; who wore a green silk tea dress by Suzannah &#8211;  released a statement along with the images to mark their son's  birthday.  

"We would like to take this opportunity on George's first  birthday to thank everyone over the last year, wherever we have met  them, both at home and overseas, for their warm and generous good wishes  to George and our family," they said. 

Stillwell, who has traveled the world covering the royal family,  says he kept his distance and used a long lens so William and Kate,  both 32, could relax and enjoy the peace at the exhibit with their son. 

"As anybody with a young toddler would be, they were very proud  parents. They were very relaxed and were happy to be there, showing him  around," he says. "They were showing him things, pointing things out.  What stands out is how relaxed they are when they are doing something  like that. There are no airs and graces." 

Sir Michael Dixon, Director of the Natural History Museum, of which Kate is patron, called hosting the family "a real pleasure." 

"They seemed to enjoy their visit, wandering through the  tropical plants as brightly colored butterflies took flight around  them," he added. "It was delightful to see Prince George's first  experience of the Natural History Museum and I look forward to welcoming  them again in the future." 





Prince William, Prince George and Kate


----------



## Stepforded

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^please post actual content, not just a link


 
I'm not sure if this is the case for the person who posted the link, but just to say that a lot of people have been having problems posting even just a few sentences (myself included), so that might be why they post a link.  I can't even insert emoticons without receiving an error message.


----------



## theDuchess26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^please post actual content, not just a link
> *Prince George Is Fascinated by Butterflies in Official Photos to Mark His First Birthday*
> 
> By Simon Perry
> 07/21/2014 at 05:30 PM EDT
> img2-2.timeinc.net/people/i/2014/news/140804/prince-george-4-600.jpg
> Kate, Prince George and Prince William
> John Stillwell/PA Wire
> 
> PEOPLE MAGAZINE
> 
> Watch out, butterfly &#8211; a determined toddler is after you!
> 
> In a pair of just-released photos, Prince George, who turns 1 year old on Tuesday, has his eyes set on the beautiful insect during an outing with his parents, Prince William and Kate.
> 
> The images were shot at the Sensational Butterflies  exhibit at London's Natural History Museum on July 2 by John Stillwell,  of the Press Association wire service in the U.K., who also took the  photo released Saturday of George running in his Petit Bateau overalls.
> 
> "He was fascinated to see the them fly but a little scared when  they got a bit close to him," Stillwell tells PEOPLE of the prince's  encounter with the Blue Morpho butterfly (known to experts as the Morpho  peleides), which is native to Central and South America.
> 
> William and Kate &#8211; who wore a green silk tea dress by Suzannah &#8211;  released a statement along with the images to mark their son's  birthday.
> 
> "We would like to take this opportunity on George's first  birthday to thank everyone over the last year, wherever we have met  them, both at home and overseas, for their warm and generous good wishes  to George and our family," they said.
> 
> Stillwell, who has traveled the world covering the royal family,  says he kept his distance and used a long lens so William and Kate,  both 32, could relax and enjoy the peace at the exhibit with their son.
> 
> "As anybody with a young toddler would be, they were very proud  parents. They were very relaxed and were happy to be there, showing him  around," he says. "They were showing him things, pointing things out.  What stands out is how relaxed they are when they are doing something  like that. There are no airs and graces."
> 
> Sir Michael Dixon, Director of the Natural History Museum, of which Kate is patron, called hosting the family "a real pleasure."
> 
> "They seemed to enjoy their visit, wandering through the  tropical plants as brightly colored butterflies took flight around  them," he added. "It was delightful to see Prince George's first  experience of the Natural History Museum and I look forward to welcoming  them again in the future."
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2014/news/140804/prince-george-3-600.jpg
> Prince William, Prince George and Kate


I tried posting the content (always do) but for some reason I kept getting error messages.


----------



## autumngrace

He is just too cute  with his pudgy cheeks.  His hair looks to be turning reddish or strawberry blond.


----------



## leatherbound

Birthday visit: The Duchess of Cambridge was photographed driving Prince George to Buckingham Palace to visit the Queen this morning

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...gton-Palace-Middletons-too.html#ixzz38FGMTQR6


----------



## Swanky

I like seeing her drive and not be driven!


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like seeing her drive and not be driven!



Me too


----------



## CobaltBlu

Did you see this on Gawker, it is so funny!
http://gawker.com/its-time-for-engl..._source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow









> Even with a restrained British press, palace media offices have been unable to quell the yearlong deluge of photographs of Prince George at official events crying, screaming, sneering, leering, pouting, shouting, squirming, flailing, grabbing a boob, eating his mom's hair, and looking on with chilling coolness as the world around him descends into godless chaos.
> 
> Far be it from Gawker to rule on the monarchical politics of another nation. Indeed, there is no "rule" in America, where the Gawker offices are located. For this freedom, the Revolutionary War was fought, and the British, under the dominion of an equally inept King George, roundly beaten.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## Bag*Snob

He is too cute. Such a big personality in that tot.


----------



## charmesh

CobaltBlu said:


> Did you see this on Gawker, it is so funny!
> http://gawker.com/its-time-for-engl..._source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--kn6VXOVa--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/zo17x0u9io1fppluzmmk.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--EO397KqS--/k86vami0gs2d96lmsom6.jpg



Lol at the probable changeling remark in the article photo


----------



## Avril

CobaltBlu said:


> Did you see this on Gawker, it is so funny!
> http://gawker.com/its-time-for-engl..._source=gawker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
> 
> i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--kn6VXOVa--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/zo17x0u9io1fppluzmmk.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--EO397KqS--/k86vami0gs2d96lmsom6.jpg



Ha ha ha!  This is hilarious!


----------



## Encore Hermes

I had nowhere else to post this but to tie it in, after George's 1st birthday

Queen photo bombs selfie at commonwealth games 




Us magazine


----------



## CobaltBlu

Encore Hermes said:


> I had nowhere else to post this but to tie it in, after George's 1st birthday
> 
> Queen photo bombs selfie at commonwealth games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us magazine



Haha, I was just coming here to do the same thing. 
Why doesnt QEII have her own thread?


----------



## Stansy

Encore Hermes said:


> I had nowhere else to post this but to tie it in, after George's 1st birthday
> 
> Queen photo bombs selfie at commonwealth games
> assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/articles/75691-queen-elizabeth-photobombs-a-selfie-at-the-commonwealth-games-picture/1406216897_queen-photo-bomb-article.jpg
> Us magazine



Hahaha, she is clearly enjoying herself


----------



## Swanky

I've been LOVING that photo so much!!

I'm not sure she has enough news/gossip for a thread?


----------



## ellacoach

OMG I love Prince George so much. He is adorable. He's my new favorite royal!!


----------



## ellacoach

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He was cute for a minute. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googleimages


 
Yeah, he had a brief period of time when he was super hot! (that second picture DAYUM he is gorgeous there!) 
I still think he is attractive, but not so much like he was in his late teens early twenties.


----------



## pink1

Love all these pictures!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I've been LOVING that photo so much!!
> 
> I'm not sure she has enough news/gossip for a thread?



That's what I was thinking.  I adore her but she needs to get out and party more, maybe some poolside shots and strolls throughout the airport in order to keep a thread of her own poppin'. 

I would love, at the very least, for Vlad to get a What's in Her Handbag from her on the PurseBlog tho!!


----------



## jennalovesbags

CobaltBlu said:


> That's what I was thinking.  I adore her but she needs to get out and party more, maybe some poolside shots and strolls throughout the airport in order to keep a thread of her own poppin'.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love, at the very least, for Vlad to get a What's in Her Handbag from her on the PurseBlog tho!!




Hahaha I would die! Love this.


----------



## exotikittenx

MCF said:


> I agree.  I get a little defensive even though I shouldn't about people saying men are less attractive when they're balding.  My husband is 27 and already starting to lose his hair.



Yes.  It is inconsiderate, hurtful,  and superficial. That is the society we live in.


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## artjen

Encore Hermes said:


> I had nowhere else to post this but to tie it in, after George's 1st birthday
> 
> Queen photo bombs selfie at commonwealth games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us magazine



So funny!


----------



## bisousx

MCF said:


> I agree.  I get a little defensive even though I shouldn't about people saying men are less attractive when they're balding.  My husband is 27 and already starting to lose his hair.



My bf is wrinkly and I'm sure that's not other people's cup of tea but he looks great to me  One of our friends is balding (or as he says, not losing hair just gaining more head) and women swoon over him all the time. Opinions are just opinions... Don't let it bother you.


----------



## caitlin1214

chowlover2 said:


> Has anyone here been to Newport to see the summer homes of the rich?  One of my favs was Marble House, it was built by a Vanderbilt. The Mother wanted her daughter to married title English aristocracy, and furnished her bedroom in dark woods and patterns you would find in a English manor home. That way, she figured her daughter would feel at home when she went abroad to be married.


Spent three and a half years there when I went to college, as well as various Homecoming Weekends and two class reunions. I've driven (or been driven) past there, but never went in.

Note to self: Visit there when I'm back in Newport.


Not a bride for a title thing (I don't think, although it was built by a known anglophile) but on my alma mater's campus, there is a mansion called Wakehurst.

https://www.salve.edu/virtualtour/wakehurst

It is a direct copy of Wakehurst Place in Sussex.

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wakehurst_Place#/search


----------



## labelwhore04

For me it's not the hair that makes him less attractive, his face has changed a lot. He looks more and more like his dad as he gets older. He's just not aging well.


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> For me it's not the hair that makes him less attractive, his face has changed a lot. He looks more and more like his dad as he gets older. He's just not aging well.


I think that one of the things that is aging him is the impression that he is just a more liberal version of his dad. At least he stands up for his wife.


----------



## afsweet

I don't think William is ugly, but he's not the most handsome man on earth. For me, it's not his hair, or lack of, that is a deal breaker, but just facially I don't find him that great. He does have a nice genuine smile though, and I think he'd be a blast to talk to- not as uptight as you would expect from a royal. I could be totally wrong though.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge had to cover her eyes today as the royals watched a brutal bout of boxing during their visit to the Commonwealth Games in Glasgow.

Kate and husband Prince William had met up with Prince Harry to enjoy an afternoon's sporting action at the Games, which were opened by The Queen last week and have since attracted huge crowds.

But the Duchess, who is more of a fan of hockey than tough combat sports like boxing, struggled to keep watching as English boxer Scott Fitzgerald and Azumah Mohammed of Ghana went at each other in the ring of the Scottish Exhibition and Conference Centre.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nastics-Commonwealth-Games.html#ixzz38mua5weu


----------



## MCF

Her facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Women's hockey match between Scotland and Glasgow at Glasgow National Hockey Centre during day five of the Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth Games on July 28, 2014 in Glasgow


----------



## charmesh

Sasha2012 said:


> Daily Mail
> 
> Women's hockey match between Scotland and Glasgow at Glasgow National Hockey Centre during day five of the Glasgow 2014 Commonwealth Games on July 28, 2014 in Glasgow


Wow, Edward looks so young there.


----------



## labelwhore04

I just want to burn those wedges!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ And those pants she always wears with them!


----------



## Stansy

charmesh said:


> Wow, Edward looks so young there.



And his head looks TINY compared to the girl's head next to him


----------



## mikimoto007

The navy clutch to a sporting event is ridiculous. I prefer her other navy jackets - Smythe and Pucci.

Her hair is beaut.


----------



## zen1965

Stansy said:


> And his head looks TINY compared to the girl's head next to him



Supposedly, there is not too much going on inside. Thus, no need for more space.


----------



## Stansy

zen1965 said:


> Supposedly, there is not too much going on inside. Thus, no need for more space.



:lolots:


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge turned the heads of soldiers as she and Prince William arrived to enjoy a second day of sporting action at the Commonwealth Games in Glasgow this afternoon. 

Prince William, his wife Kate and Prince Harry enjoyed a whistle-stop tour of the Games venues yesterday, watching gymnastics, boxing, hockey and swimming in a busy afternoon.

The young royals arrived at Hampden Park today, where the afternoon's athletics schedule will see athletes including English triple-jumper Greg Rutherford, Scottish hurdler Eilidh Child and Kenyan runner David Rudisha compete.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...alth-Games-watch-athletics.html#ixzz38s0wM51C


----------



## Nathalya

Not those blue wedges again. I want to burrrn them!


Hey Harry


----------



## Avril

I like her wedges! They look comfy and she's on her feet a lot when she's doing meet n greet.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Avril said:


> I like her wedges! They look comfy and she's on her feet a lot when she's doing meet n greet.




I like them too. And I like that she has clothes and shoes that are obviously favorites and she wears them again and again instead of throwing them out after 1 or 2 wears. It makes her seem like a real person. And it's good PR.


----------



## kaitydid

Avril said:


> I like her wedges! They look comfy and she's on her feet a lot when she's doing meet n greet.



I like her wedges too. I think they look nice with the dress she wore today.



slowlikehoney said:


> I like them too. And I like that she has clothes and shoes that are obviously favorites and she wears them again and again instead of throwing them out after 1 or 2 wears. It makes her seem like a real person. And it's good PR.



+1


----------



## victoriamalas

Great couple, Always love to see them together.
Pray to god for their wellness.


----------



## Stepforded

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ And those pants she always wears with them!


 
I agree!  Those skinny jeans look a bit rude to me - they need to be a bit looser in the legs, and about 5cm longer.

I absolutely cringe when she wears that double-breasted suit jacket with the too-tight jeans and wedges - it's a 1990s look which should stay in that decade.


----------



## Stepforded

She looks gorgeous in the blue dress.

In the same set of yesterday's pictures in the Daily Mail, they showed Sophie and Edward - Sophie never, ever gets her look wrong; she's a really glamorous lady.


----------



## Starlett309

labelwhore04 said:


> I just want to burn those wedges!



Hear hear! They are hideous!


----------



## PBinsider

Her wedges made it onto TalkShoes today

http://www.talkshoes.com/28556/duchess-kate-really-loves-stuart-weitzman-wedges/


----------



## Sasha2012

A century ago today, the Belgian city of Liège shook to the boom of German guns, while its citizens fought desperately to stem a seemly endless flood of soldiers in field grey.

Today, the scene couldn't have been more different as the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined French president François Hollande and King Philippe and Queen Mathilde of the Belgians to pay tribute to the fallen.

Elegant in a cream Alexander McQueen coat and her trusty L.K Bennett 'Sledge' heels, the Duchess wore a Jane Taylor hat wreathed with roses that nodded subtly to the occasion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...s-pay-tribute-fallen-Li-ge.html#ixzz39R37vMip


----------



## Sasha2012

The young royals planted their own ceramic poppies at the Tower of London today, adding to a stunning sea of blood-red created to remember the Great War dead.

Each of the 888,246 flowers is a tribute to every life lost by the British or colonial forces in the conflict and has been created to mark 100 years since the day Britain went to war with Germany in 1914.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were joined by Prince Harry at the Tower to officially unveil Paul Cummins' Blood Swept Lands And Seas Of Red.

It will grow over the summer and the last poppy will be planted on November 11, symbolically marking the end of the First World War in 1918. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ritish-life-lost-Great-War.html#ixzz39WnbMizo


----------



## myown

does Harry have to walk behind them?


----------



## Sasha2012

More pictures of the Allies' Memorial at Cointe in Belgium and in London today.

via Daily Mail


----------



## CobaltBlu

Great photos. Very moving installation, the poppies....


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> Great photos. Very moving installation, the poppies....



I agree, it really is. Such a beautiful and capturing idea for a tribute to so many lives lost.


----------



## MCF

The poppies are beautiful.  It's a very creative stunning way to memorialize those who have died.  Kate's blue dress is a nice contrast to the red of the flowers.I should go to London and see it but the train is so darn expensive!


----------



## youngster

Fantastic photos.  A very moving tribute.  My Dad was born just after the end of WWI and is still going strong but he lost one of his uncles in the Great War.


----------



## ebayBAGS

I am not seeing even the slightest bit of a bump in these photos. I'm ready for one of Kate's "trusted friends" to make a statement and confirm this possible pregnancy.


----------



## mikimoto007

ebayBAGS said:


> I am not seeing even the slightest bit of a bump in these photos. I'm ready for one of Kate's "trusted friends" to make a statement and confirm this possible pregnancy.



She's not pregnant. She's going to Malta in September and then I think there were rumours if another tour abroad in Autumn. With her past history, there is no way she's going on tour pregnant.


----------



## mikimoto007

The Palace has confirmed that Kate is doing her first solo tour abroad in September. It's Malta for two days.


----------



## myown

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/30/prince-william-kate-middleton-go-undercover-for-train-ride/ Pap-Pics at Kings Cross in London


----------



## afsweet

Love seeing them out and about amongst commoners! If William wants to be blend in, he should wear a t-shirt next time instead of his typical button downs


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's official,baby number 2 is in the way!

Prince William and Kate Middleton are expecting their second child, the royal household announced on Monday. &#8220;Their Royal Highnesses The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are very pleased to announce that The Duchess of Cambridge is expecting their second child,&#8221; royal officials said in a statement. &#8220;The Queen and members of both families are delighted with the news.&#8221;


----------



## Avril

The Palace just announced that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are expecting their second baby. The Duchess is suffering from Hyperemesis Gravidarum again so wil not attend their planned Oxford engagement today.


----------



## Sternchen

What wonderful and joyous news!!  I hope that she feels better this time around


----------



## Sternchen

Avril said:


> The Palace just announced that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are expecting their second baby. The Duchess is suffering from Hyperemesis Gravidarum again so wil not attend their planned Oxford engagement today.



Oh no  I hadn't heard that portion of the news yet. *sigh*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mikimoto007 said:


> She's not pregnant. She's going to Malta in September and then I think there were rumours if another tour abroad in Autumn. With her past history, there is no way she's going on tour pregnant.



Oops...lol


----------



## whimsic

That is wonderful news! I hope she has it easier this time


----------



## arhient

I am so happy for them!!!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Congrats.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yay! Congrats


----------



## Staci_W

There's so many pregnancy rumors, I'm hesitant to believe this one just yet.


----------



## NYCBelle

Staci_W said:


> There's so many pregnancy rumors, I'm hesitant to believe this one just yet.



It has already been confirmed by the palace.


----------



## NYCBelle

whimsic said:


> That is wonderful news! I hope she has it easier this time



She is suffering from the severe morning sickness she had with George. Sucks


----------



## NYCBelle

So exciting! Hope it's a Princess but most importantly healthy


----------



## Swanky

*Prince William & Kate Middleton Expecting a Second Royal Baby*

 *         9/8/2014 3:53 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              breaking news





Get ready for Royal Baby Fever all over again ... *Prince William* and *Kate Middleton* are expecting their second child. 

Buckingham  Palace Kate is once again suffering from hyperemesis gravidarum, as she  was when she was pregnant with her Prince George, who was born last  July. The condition is like morning sickness, only more severe. 

The  child will become fourth in line to the British throne ... behind  Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince George ... and Prince Harry  drops to fifth. 

Some guys just can't catch a break.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3CjD97TRp


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Prince William & Kate Middleton Expecting a Second Royal Baby*
> 
> *         9/8/2014 3:53 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> breaking news
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/09/08/0908-prince-harry-kate-middleton-baby-3.jpg
> Get ready for Royal Baby Fever all over again ... *Prince William* and *Kate Middleton* are expecting their second child.
> 
> Buckingham  Palace Kate is once again suffering from hyperemesis gravidarum, as she  was when she was pregnant with her Prince George, who was born last  July. The condition is like morning sickness, only more severe.
> 
> The  child will become fourth in line to the British throne ... behind  Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince George ... and Prince Harry  drops to fifth.
> 
> Some guys just can't catch a break.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3CjD97TRp


Harry must be swimming in champagne at the news


----------



## Encore Hermes

Congratulations! Wonderful news!


----------



## slowlikehoney

So happy for them! I hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## afsweet

such wonderful news! wonder if it'll be a little prince or princess! George is such a doll, I can't wait to see baby #2.


----------



## kaitydid

How exciting! George is going to be a big brother! Congratulations to the happy couple! Many well wishes to Kate for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Cat Eyes

Yay!!


----------



## MCF

Yay! So exciting.  I was shopping for a wedding dress in London around the time she gave birth to George and I loved how a lot of the shop windows had blue and white balloons and cut outs of Kate and Will congratulating them.  I thought it was so sweet.  I'm looking forward to that again!


----------



## DebbieAnn

*From a report on CNN, she hasn't reached 12 weeks yet (just as with the announcement when expecting George).  I imagine that again it was announced early due to engagements coming up & her feeling unwell.*


----------



## Nathalya

Congrats to them! I wish her all the health.


----------



## Ladybug09

Congrats to them! and I pray that all goes well with the pregnancy.


----------



## charmesh

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Prince William & Kate Middleton Expecting a Second Royal Baby*
> 
> *         9/8/2014 3:53 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> breaking news
> ll-media.tmz.com/2014/09/08/0908-prince-harry-kate-middleton-baby-3.jpg
> Get ready for Royal Baby Fever all over again ... *Prince William* and *Kate Middleton* are expecting their second child.
> 
> Buckingham  Palace Kate is once again suffering from hyperemesis gravidarum, as she  was when she was pregnant with her Prince George, who was born last  July. The condition is like morning sickness, only more severe.
> 
> The  child will become fourth in line to the British throne ... behind  Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince George ... and Prince Harry  drops to fifth.
> 
> Some guys just can't catch a break.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3CjD97TRp


I think this is just the break that Harry was hoping to catch. He seems happy with his military career, and freedom. I don't think he wants Prince Andrew's life. I think he wants to work, and do royal duties when he is needed.


----------



## littlesmurf

Women has baby.

Shocker. 

I've just spent the past 10 minutes on how she will "struggle with 2 under 2". I imagine most women with young children will be seething at reading that- what with lacking the army of staff an no doubt the additional nanny they will hire. 

Congratulations to them and all- but i'm not a fan.


----------



## Solemony

Congratulations to them!!!

Public makes assumptions all the time, it's best stay clear of them xD.


----------



## iluvmybags

DebbieAnn said:


> *From a report on CNN, she hasn't reached 12 weeks yet (just as with the announcement when expecting George).  I imagine that again it was announced early due to engagements coming up & her feeling unwell.*



That's what I heard this morning.  That she's only around 6-7 weeks along and that they hadn't wanted to announce it until she reached the 12 week mark, but because she's so sick, she had to cancel today's appearance and they knew the rumors would start swirling, so in order to stay in control, they decided to announce it early, much like her last pregnancy.

I also heard that this condition usually gets worse with each subsequent pregnancy.  I hope she gets through the first trimester w/o too much discomfort and that it doesn't last throughout her whole pregnancy.  Must be difficult to smile and do the "Royal wave" when you're feeling like crap

So won't these babies be the same age difference that William & Harry are?


----------



## shiny_things

Glad to see my pregnancy radar is working perfectly.

My family joke I have a gift. I can always tell when a woman is pregnant, even when they aren't showing a bump. I have known all the women in mt family were pregnant before they had told anybody. I said to my OH just a couple of weeks ago, that I thought she was pregnant.


----------



## mikimoto007

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oops...lol



Haha! I totally eat my words! 

I am really surprised about because I imagine her tour to Malta will be cancelled now. That was built up as her first solo tour. To be honest, I expected an announcement at Christmas time, once tour to Malta was over. 

There was talk of a tour to China next year, I imagine that's out too, for most of the year. 

Oh well. Best wishes. 

Wonder if this will effect Scottish independence vote?


----------



## charmesh

mikimoto007 said:


> Haha! I totally eat my words!
> 
> I am really surprised about because I imagine her tour to Malta will be cancelled now. That was built up as her first solo tour. To be honest, I expected an announcement at Christmas time, once tour to Malta was over.
> 
> There was talk of a tour to China next year, I imagine that's out too, for most of the year.
> 
> Oh well. Best wishes.
> 
> Wonder if this will effect Scottish independence vote?


I'm sure Beatrice or Eugenie will jump at the chance to go. But I think Sophie would do the best job but she may have a full dance card because she does quite a few appearances.


----------



## labelwhore04

I hope it's a girl this time! It's terrible that she's suffering from severe morning sickness again, i can't even imagine.


----------



## mikimoto007

charmesh said:


> I'm sure Beatrice or Eugenie will jump at the chance to go. But I think Sophie would do the best job but she may have a full dance card because she does quite a few appearances.



Maybe. I'm not sure they want to push Bea and Eug in that direction. And Sophie usually has a full diary. Whoever goes, it will probably be a bit of a comedown from Kate.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That was quick! I hope it's a girl too.


----------



## charmesh

mikimoto007 said:


> Maybe. I'm not sure they want to push Bea and Eug in that direction. And Sophie usually has a full diary. Whoever goes, it will probably be a bit of a comedown from Kate.


I know they aren't pushing the Yorkies in that direction, but their father is always trying. Trying to insure them a government check. Welfare for the wealthy.


----------



## DebbieAnn

iluvmybags said:


> That's what I heard this morning.  That she's only around 6-7 weeks along and that they hadn't wanted to announce it until she reached the 12 week mark, but because she's so sick, she had to cancel today's appearance and they knew the rumors would start swirling, so in order to stay in control, they decided to announce it early, much like her last pregnancy.
> 
> I also heard that this condition usually gets worse with each subsequent pregnancy.  I hope she gets through the first trimester w/o too much discomfort and that it doesn't last throughout her whole pregnancy.  Must be difficult to smile and do the "Royal wave" when you're feeling like crap
> 
> So won't these babies be the same age difference that William & Harry are?




*Guessing due date sometime late April.  That would be 21 months difference in George & the new baby.  William & Harry are 2 years & almost 3 months.*


----------



## sanmi

Congrats to the both of them..


----------



## MCF

mikimoto007 said:


> Haha! I totally eat my words!
> 
> I am really surprised about because I imagine her tour to Malta will be cancelled now. That was built up as her first solo tour. To be honest, I expected an announcement at Christmas time, once tour to Malta was over.
> 
> There was talk of a tour to China next year, I imagine that's out too, for most of the year.
> 
> Oh well. Best wishes.
> 
> Wonder if this will effect Scottish independence vote?



I was wondering about this effecting the Scottish vote too.  My husband is Scottish and I'm American so Scottish independence has been the talk of our house.  As an outsider living in England I feel like the birth of George brought people together but I don't know if it was that big of a deal in Scotland.  It will be interesting to see if the polls change toward the no vote after this announcement (I know they were starting to lean to the yes vote lately).  

I hope Kate is well during this pregnancy.  I've never been pregnant but it must be so hard to have all those changes going on with your body and being severely sick.  I wouldn't wish that on anyone.


----------



## stylemepretty

So exciting. My son was born 2 weeks before Prince George and I just found out I'm pregnant with my second child so he/she will be the same age as the new Royal baby.


----------



## Starlett309

littlesmurf said:


> Women has baby.
> 
> Shocker.
> 
> I've just spent the past 10 minutes on how she will "struggle with 2 under 2". I imagine most women with young children will be seething at reading that- what with lacking the army of staff an no doubt the additional nanny they will hire.
> 
> Congratulations to them and all- but i'm not a fan.



Well said! Kate was born into a life of luxury. She has never worked a proper day in her life. She has no idea what it's like to struggle! I'm really not a fan...and Ipit's disappointing she couldn't even be bothered to fulfill her royal duties re Malta tour, before getting pregnant again. Anything to avoid "working"...


----------



## Swanky

lol! You think she planned getting pregnant to avoid Malta and "working"?


----------



## Swanky

*Prince Harry Jokes About Growing Royal Family: 'I Can't Wait to See My Brother Suffer More'*

www.people.com








Prince Harry


Prince Harry can't hide his excitement at the news of a new niece or nephew on the way  or resist the chance to poke fun at Prince William. 

Harry was smiling at an Invictus Games training session for athletes when he joked, "I can't wait to see my brother suffer more" with the arrival of a second child. 

And if the Duke and Duchess have a girl this time, Harry quips that he would "love to see him try and cope with that."  

After welcoming wounded and injured soldiers to compete in the sports event that he helped to create, Harry, 29, continued to comment on the pregnancy news, this time in a more serious tone. 

"I hope the two of them have the opportunity to go through the process again with a little bit of peace and quiet," he said, adding that sister-in-law Kate was feeling "pretty poorly" from morning sickness, but "doing the best she can." 

When asked whether he could give the new baby any advice or "strategy" on being a younger sibling, he said: "There's never a strategy. I think George will be over the moon. He will be thrilled having another small younger brother or sister." 

And when it was mentioned Harry that the new addition to the royal family would further reduce his own chances of being king, he laughed and replied, "Great!"


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol! You think she planned getting pregnant to avoid Malta and "working"?




Lol! Yep, that's why we all have children- to have that carefree, worry-free life and avoid any actual work! Hahahaha!


----------



## Swanky

Right!?  It's easier being pregnant and having hyperemesis gravidarum than it is to travel, smile and wave.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Right!?  It's easier being pregnant and having hyperemesis gravidarum than it is to travel, smile and wave.




I'm sure she's just giggling with delight between every heave, thinking to herself, "Those suckers... They thought they could make me into their royal slave, but I showed them..."


----------



## solange

Rofl


----------



## Stepforded

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol! You think she planned getting pregnant to avoid Malta and "working"?


 
I'm without a doubt that was the intention ... AND to try and sway the Scottish voters by giving them a good-news story they could love the Royals for.  Because it sounds very much like, at this point, come a couple of weeks time, Scotland could well vote to break away from the Monarchy!  And that will pave the way for other nations to follow suit.  The Royals will be panicking just ever so slightly about that prospect.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I don't think Kate got pregnant to get out of the Malta trip. I predict she's going to have like, 6 kids so she'll always be on maternity leave and unable to have too many obligations. 

I'm also of the opinion that she committed to the Malta trip knowing she wouldn't have to follow through if she didn't want to. 

Kate comes across as wanting all of the spoils of royal life, but isn't willing to dedicate herself to royal life. It is honestly a shame that William and Kate can't be bothered to do as many appearances as William's elderly parents and grandparents.


----------



## Solemony

I suppose all other royals who had more than two children did it to avoid all the obligations they had to face during the first couple of years after marriage? Such a sad life for them I'm guessing? XD Plenty of women had children and plenty of them still continued doing their job. Whether she's going to have 2 or a dozen or so children, is her right as a woman. Everything she does tend to get overly twisted and out of context. Seriously, she's at the prime of her fertility age and she isn't getting any younger, and she can have as many as she wanted. And the whole fiasco about her and Will not doing enough is just as bizarre. What is consider to be enough? Their number of engagements they both did during the first few years of their marriage was pretty much the same when Diana married to Charles (not sure where I read it but it was at an article I came a across). And the whole double- standard where everyone praises Harry for going back to work but lashes out to William for returning back to work to avoid royal duties... I don't know but for someone who's dedicated to helping people while also attending events for the Queen speaks volume about his character and donating his wages to charities? He sounds like quite the fellow. Anyway, there's just way too much speculations about everything they do.... It's literally like watching a soap opera lol.


----------



## HiromiT

Solemony said:


> I suppose all other royals who had more than two children did it to avoid all the obligations they had to face during the first couple of years after marriage? Such a sad life for them I'm guessing? XD Plenty of women had children and plenty of them still continued doing their job. Whether she's going to have 2 or a dozen or so children, is her right as a woman. Everything she does tend to get overly twisted and out of context. Seriously, she's at the prime of her fertility age and she isn't getting any younger, and she can have as many as she wanted. And the whole fiasco about her and Will not doing enough is just as bizarre. What is consider to be enough? Their number of engagements they both did during the first few years of their marriage was pretty much the same when Diana married to Charles (not sure where I read it but it was at an article I came a across). And the whole double- standard where everyone praises Harry for going back to work but lashes out to William for returning back to work to avoid royal duties... I don't know but for someone who's dedicated to helping people while also attending events for the Queen speaks volume about his character and donating his wages to charities? He sounds like quite the fellow. Anyway, there's just way too much speculations about everything they do.... It's literally like watching a soap opera lol.



I know, right? As far as I'm concerned, Kate is doing her job and that's by producing an heir and a spare (or even two eventually). It's archaic but that is her main job while she's still of childbearing age and married to a future king. As for doing more engagements, I hardly think it would be within royal protocol for her and William to do more than the current reigning monarch and the second in line to the throne. Even if she and and Wills were willing, QE and Charles might say "Hey, get in line and wait your turn!"  The ongoings of court life are pretty complex and I bet her role and duties are carefully orchestrated by royal handlers.


----------



## mikimoto007

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't think Kate got pregnant to get out of the Malta trip. I predict she's going to have like, 6 kids so she'll always be on maternity leave and unable to have too many obligations.
> 
> I'm also of the opinion that she committed to the Malta trip knowing she wouldn't have to follow through if she didn't want to.
> 
> Kate comes across as wanting all of the spoils of royal life, but isn't willing to dedicate herself to royal life. It is honestly a shame that William and Kate can't be bothered to do as many appearances as William's elderly parents and grandparents.



I agree with most of this. I do find the timing bizarre. Kate gets a lot of criticism for being a lightweight. The royals PR response is to send her on a solo trip abroad. She becomes pregnant and will probably be too unwell to attend. It's just strange. And the tour was very much designed around her interests, with all the art history engagements. Accidents happen, yes but...I'm not sure this was one. Of all the events to miss due to illness, overseas tour isn't one of them.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't think Kate got pregnant to get out of the Malta trip. I predict she's going to have like, 6 kids so she'll always be on maternity leave and unable to have too many obligations.
> 
> I'm also of the opinion that she committed to the Malta trip knowing she wouldn't have to follow through if she didn't want to.
> 
> Kate comes across as wanting all of the spoils of royal life, but isn't willing to dedicate herself to royal life. It is honestly a shame that William and Kate can't be bothered to do as many appearances as William's elderly parents and grandparents.


My hairdresser said this same thing today!


----------



## mikimoto007

HiromiT said:


> I know, right? As far as I'm concerned, Kate is doing her job and that's by producing an heir and a spare (or even two eventually). It's archaic but that is her main job while she's still of childbearing age and married to a future king. As for doing more engagements, I hardly think it would be within royal protocol for her and William to do more than the current reigning monarch and the second in line to the throne. Even if she and and Wills were willing, QE and Charles might say "Hey, get in line and wait your turn!"  The ongoings of court life are pretty complex and I bet her role and duties are carefully orchestrated by royal handlers.



I see William and Kate's job as keeping the monarchy going. The line of succession was pretty secure whether they had children or not - Harry would have been king, or one of Harry's children. If they were unable to have children, it wouldn't have impacted the monarchy in any huge way. The main thing is certainty - that the public know who is coming next. 

If William and Kate continue going easy on the royal duties, taking holidays, then they aren't keeping the monarchy going. The monarchy fails to have any relevance to ordinary peoples' lives. I have zero interest in a royal family unwilling to step up to the mark. I don't regard having children as part of her job description.


----------



## gelbergirl

I thought her real job was to produce children.  Diana had them early and was able to spend more time on charities and travel.  Kate had to wait for the marriage for a long, long time.


----------



## Sarni

I think people are seriously reaching if they think she got pregnant to get out of work. That's just ridiculous.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Sarni said:


> I think people are seriously reaching if they think she got pregnant to get out of work. That's just ridiculous.






*I completely agree.  Like she deliberately became pregnant with the odds very high that she would once again suffer from HG just to avoid work?  That is really reaching for a reason to further dislike she & William.  Seriously?*


----------



## Starlett309

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't think Kate got pregnant to get out of the Malta trip. I predict she's going to have like, 6 kids so she'll always be on maternity leave and unable to have too many obligations.
> 
> I'm also of the opinion that she committed to the Malta trip knowing she wouldn't have to follow through if she didn't want to.
> 
> Kate comes across as wanting all of the spoils of royal life, but isn't willing to dedicate herself to royal life. It is honestly a shame that William and Kate can't be bothered to do as many appearances as William's elderly parents and grandparents.



Well said! Will and Kate are plain lazy vs the older generations.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Gimmethebag said:


> I don't think Kate got pregnant to get out of the Malta trip. I predict she's going to have like, 6 kids so she'll always be on maternity leave and unable to have too many obligations.



But her main obligation which trumps all other obligations is to produce babies. The rest is just extra. So if you ask me she's shining at her "job" as a Prince's wife.


----------



## Starlett309

DebbieAnn said:


> *I completely agree.  Like she deliberately became pregnant with the odds very high that she would once again suffer from HG just to avoid work?  That is really reaching for a reason to further dislike she & William.  Seriously?*


Given her obsession with being thin...it wouldn't surprise me if she enjoys the side effects of being ill - little weight gain!


----------



## Eva1991

Starlett309 said:


> Given her obsession with being thin...it wouldn't surprise me if she enjoys the side effects of being ill - little weight gain!



 I'm sorry but If I were pregnant and suffering from HG I'd find your comment insulting to say the least.


----------



## redney

Kate can't win, can she? Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't. LOL!

If she was childless and traveling the world, packing in tons of royal engagements, she'd get criticized for not focusing on childbearing and producing "an heir and a spare."

Now that she has already given birth to an heir and is pregnant with a spare, she is criticized for doing so explicitly to "get out" of her royal duties. 

Agreed that as a mother and wife of the 2nd in line, she probably has not performed the number of royal duties people expect her to do; however, whoever said above her royal engagement schedule is likely very closely managed by the Palace. So how is she, personally, at fault?

So again, if her handlers haven't sent her out on a zillion royal appearances, damned for her. 

And if she was going out on tons of appearances, damned for her again, since she would be criticized by leaving her son, the heir, in the care of others as she fulfills her scheduled duties.

Like I said, she can't win.


----------



## DebbieAnn

Starlett309 said:


> Given her obsession with being thin...it wouldn't surprise me if she enjoys the side effects of being ill - little weight gain!




*OH, good grief!  Sure, she wants to spend another 3 weeks in the hospital!*


----------



## Swanky

SMH. . . . .  the conspiracy theories are worse than Hollywood up in here.


----------



## bisbee

mikimoto007 said:


> If William and Kate continue going easy on the royal duties, taking holidays, then they aren't keeping the monarchy going. The monarchy fails to have any relevance to ordinary peoples' lives. I have zero interest in a royal family unwilling to step up to the mark. I don't regard having children as part of her job description.



If you aren't a member of the Royal family, then I think those statements are questionable at best.


----------



## Starlett309

DebbieAnn said:


> *OH, good grief!  Sure, she wants to spend another 3 weeks in the hospital!*



She was in hospital for 3 days last time?!


----------



## DebbieAnn

Starlett309 said:


> She was in hospital for 3 days last time?!




*3 days or 3 weeks; the point is that people insinuating that she deliberately became pregnant to avoid royal duties is really reaching to find a reason to dislike her.  Her chances of having HG increased with a second pregnancy.  Who wants to be nauseated, dizzy & throwing up all of the time to just avoid royal duties?  NO ONE!*


----------



## wildblood

An heir and a spare.

George is such a lil angel baby..though he looks like a major handful. I hope her sickness eases up.


----------



## Swanky

I am not about to try and look up how many days or hours exactly she spent hospitalized last time as it doesn't matter.  Anyone who's ever been pregnant and afflicted w/ acute morning sickness knows better.  It's not "morning" sickness, it's ALL day.  And it's at home in bed, in the shower, in the hospital, etc. . . .  It's heinous, no one chooses it.  
She may have spent 3 days in the hospital last time but that does not indicate how many weeks and months this laid her up.
It's like having the flu while trying to care for a toddler. . . and it'll likely be worse this time, hopefully not.


----------



## DebbieAnn

*^^^well said.*


----------



## labelwhore04

Sarni said:


> I think people are seriously reaching if they think she got pregnant to get out of work. That's just ridiculous.



Seriously. She just got married and is now trying to start a family at the age of 32. Isn't that how the majority of people do things? If she doesn't have kids now, she might never be able to, she's not getting any younger. It's hilarious that people are reaching that far. She deliberately got pregnant knowing she was gonna have acute morning sickness JUST to get out of a few duties? That's insane.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Right!?  It's easier being pregnant and having hyperemesis gravidarum than it is to travel, smile and wave.



Exactly, because everyone would prefer vomiting their guts out everyday for weeks I would choose work over severe nausea, vomiting, dehydration and exhaustion any day of the week.


----------



## Bentley1

We can't expect all of the posts about Kate to be roses and sunshine, which is typically the case in this thread. 

I don't think she got pregnant to get out of her upcoming royal duties, but I have no issues w those who believe that about about her. 

And I don't believe her HG would prevent her from wanting to become pregnant again & I highly doubt she is avoiding pregnancy. Either way, she needs to produce a spare and whether it's this year or next year, her HG is most likely going to flare up. I'm sure she knows that. So, I don't think she's sitting there thinking "oh I can't get pregnant bc I'm going to be puking my guts out for months." So it's not so far fetched for some to believe that she may welcome pregnancy sooner rather than later in order to focus more on family life as opposed to royal duties.


----------



## Sternchen

The comment that she got pregnant to avoid public obligations makes me laugh. Thanks for that! Had a bad few days


----------



## mikimoto007

bisbee said:


> If you aren't a member of the Royal family, then I think those statements are questionable at best.



The royal family have advisors to advise them on how to keep the monarchy going. They don't mastermind their own PR spin.


----------



## AEGIS

oo this thread is just as dramatic as the Kardashian thread lol
I might start pretending to care about these people bc this thread is funny


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is a hoot!!

Why is it Kate who is supposed to be carrying the future of the royal family on her shoulders? 
Charles is next in line, and then his eldest. Little George is way down the ladder.

I seriously doubt she did this this to ditch out of going to Malta. Its a sweet little destination with minimal driving times, decent food, and not too far from home. Seriously!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh my gawd..this thread is a hoot...lol.


----------



## nillacobain

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I am not about to try and look up how many days or hours exactly she spent hospitalized last time as it doesn't matter.  Anyone who's ever been pregnant and afflicted w/ acute morning sickness knows better.  It's not "morning" sickness, it's ALL day.  And it's at home in bed, in the shower, in the hospital, etc. . . .  It's heinous, no one chooses it.
> She may have spent 3 days in the hospital last time but that does not indicate how many weeks and months this laid her up.
> It's like having the flu while trying to care for a toddler. . . and it'll likely be worse this time, hopefully not.



I agree with Swanky here. I suffered from "all day sickness" and it was HORRIBLE, althought not severe as Kate's appears to be. I suffered for about 2 months. 
I remember I would not go out because I feared I would throw up in public. If I had to go out (ob/gyno check up, etc) it took all my willpower to not throw up... :shame:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

nillacobain said:


> I agree with Swanky here. I suffered from "all day sickness" and it was HORRIBLE, althought not severe as Kate's appears to be. I suffered for about 2 months.
> I remember I would not go out because I feared I would throw up in public. If I had to go out (ob/gyno check up, etc) it took all my willpower to not throw up... :shame:



Yup. With my second I had it ALL day for around two months as well. Actually..it was the same with my first. I hate to think how bad Kate's must be.

One of my friends had it the ENTIRE pregnancy..oy.


----------



## Nathalya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> SMH. . . . .  the conspiracy theories are worse than Hollywood up in here.



ikr!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Nathalya said:


> ikr!


This thread has gotten exciting!


----------



## Staci_W

Eva1991 said:


> I'm sorry but If I were pregnant and suffering from HG I'd find your comment insulting to say the least.



It was insulting. WTF


----------



## slowlikehoney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yup. With my second I had it ALL day for around two months as well. Actually..it was the same with my first. I hate to think how bad Kate's must be.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends had it the ENTIRE pregnancy..oy.




I was sick for my entire pregnancy. It let up a little after 4-5 months but it never went away until well after I gave birth. And this was regular morning sickness, no hospitalization. It's one of the reasons I've never tried to get pregnant again because fortunately having an heir and a spare is not part of my job description. So anyone who thinks someone would choose that over some royal obligations simply has no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## September24

I was lucky, no vomiting or nausea ever with mine! My sister in law had it so bad she had to be hospitalized and when she traveled had to lay in the back seat of the car with a puke bucket. She was sick until the day she delivered, I can't even imagine!


----------



## lizmil

I just saw this...

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/news/ka...agements-forced-miss-102000443-us-weekly.html


The part about her being attended to by the gynecologist to HRH  got me.  How'd ya like THAT job gynecologist to the aged queen.  Yikes!


----------



## Avril

This thread is just  Kate can't win.

I can't believe some people expect her to put her baby plans ahead of work. What a blood ridiculous suggestion. You wouldn't expect some normal person on the street to put their baby plans on hold at 32 just because they had a work engagement coming up. For goodness sake - you can't predict when pregnancy happens. It could take months or it could happen straight away. 

And those comments about her morning sickness are insulting to any woman who has suffered from HG.

Sigh. What a load of nonsense. I'm delighted for Wills and Kate.


----------



## MCF

Avril said:


> This thread is just  Kate can't win.
> 
> I can't believe some people expect her to put her baby plans ahead of work. What a blood ridiculous suggestion. You wouldn't expect some normal person on the street to put their baby plans on hold at 32 just because they had a work engagement coming up. For goodness sake - you can't predict when pregnancy happens. It could take months or it could happen straight away.
> 
> And those comments about her morning sickness are insulting to any woman who has suffered from HG.
> 
> Sigh. What a load of nonsense. I'm delighted for Wills and Kate.



I second this!


----------



## L etoile

I can't believe how many people are judging her for having a second baby. She would be judged if she weren't producing heirs. Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

She has her entire life to attend to royal duties. Let her have babies for goodness sake. By age 35, she will be considered "high risk" for pregnancy (in the U.S. medical community at least), and will have to see a maternal and fetal medicine specialist. Who cares if she spends a few years having babies?!


----------



## kaitydid

avril said:


> this thread is just  Kate can't win.
> 
> I can't believe some people expect her to put her baby plans ahead of work. What a blood ridiculous suggestion. You wouldn't expect some normal person on the street to put their baby plans on hold at 32 just because they had a work engagement coming up. For goodness sake - you can't predict when pregnancy happens. It could take months or it could happen straight away.
> 
> And those comments about her morning sickness are insulting to any woman who has suffered from hg.
> 
> Sigh. What a load of nonsense. I'm delighted for wills and kate.



+1000


----------



## Staci_W

Avril said:


> This thread is just  Kate can't win.
> 
> I can't believe some people expect her to put her baby plans ahead of work. What a blood ridiculous suggestion. You wouldn't expect some normal person on the street to put their baby plans on hold at 32 just because they had a work engagement coming up. For goodness sake - you can't predict when pregnancy happens. It could take months or it could happen straight away.
> 
> And those comments about her morning sickness are insulting to any woman who has suffered from HG.
> 
> Sigh. What a load of nonsense. I'm delighted for Wills and Kate.



yes!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Eva1991 said:


> I'm sorry but If I were pregnant and suffering from HG I'd find your comment insulting to say the least.




I am. And it is. But that's ok... For someone who has never suffered from HG it's hard to imagine what is like. The best way I can describe it for someone young and naive is to have a constant hangover... But at least it's for a really, really good cause. 

Congratulations to the couple though. Every life is precious, a spare or no spare, this is such good news!


----------



## .pursefiend.

AEGIS said:


> oo this thread is just as dramatic as the Kardashian thread lol
> I might start pretending to care about these people bc this thread is funny



Right! What happened in here? This thread isn't normally popping


----------



## Avril

xiaoxiao said:


> I am. And it is. But that's ok... For someone who has never suffered from HG it's hard to imagine what is like. The best way I can describe it for someone young and naive is to have a constant hangover... But at least it's for a really, really good cause.
> 
> Congratulations to the couple though. Every life is precious, a spare or no spare, this is such good news!



I'd say if you described it as more like a vomiting bug, then they'd get the picture.


----------



## mikimoto007

Kate isn't going to Malta. William is going instead. Kate is believed to be with her mother in Berkshire.


----------



## Docjeun

nillacobain said:


> I agree with Swanky here. I suffered from "all day sickness" and it was HORRIBLE, althought not severe as Kate's appears to be. I suffered for about 2 months.
> I remember I would not go out because I feared I would throw up in public. If I had to go out (ob/gyno check up, etc) it took all my willpower to not throw up... :shame:


Me too, just awful!


----------



## bluediamond35

mikimoto007 said:


> Kate isn't going to Malta. William is going instead. Kate is believed to be with her mother in Berkshire.



Hope she feels better. Shouldn't she remain a Kensington palace to get looked after?


----------



## minababe

I think she is way top thin to be pregnant at all. she really should eat more especially on her pregnancy


----------



## Solemony

I hope she feels better! I think with having HG eating is going to be pretty hard on her with the nausea she's having everyday. I can't imagine the feeling of wanting to throw up like every so often of each day.


----------



## mikimoto007

bluediamond35 said:


> Hope she feels better. Shouldn't she remain a Kensington palace to get looked after?



I imagine she wants  a family member with her. Her doctors can travel to her. Actually, I'm not sure where she is now. Her parents went to Italy for a wedding so she could be back at KP now.


----------



## mikimoto007

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-Kate-pulled-suffering-morning-sickness.html

Article on William's trip to Malta. He told the crowds that Kate is so-so and being well looked after.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/02...cuse-photographer-of-harassing-prince-george/

*Kate Middleton & Prince William Take Legal Action, Accuse Photographer of Harassing Prince George*

Prince William and Kate Middleton are taking legal action to keep their son Prince George, 1, safe from an aggressive photographer.

The Duke and Duchess have taken legal steps to ask that an individual ceases harassing and following both Prince George and his nanny as they go about their ordinary daily lives, Buckingham Palace spokesman James Roscoe said in a statement (via the Today show).

The Duke and Duchess understand the particular public role that Prince George will one day inherit but while he is young, he must be permitted to lead as ordinary a life as possible, the statement continued. No parent would tolerate the suspicion of someone pursuing and harassing their child and carer whilst their child is playing in a public park or going about their daily activities.


----------



## DivineMissM

minababe said:


> I think she is way top thin to be pregnant at all. she really should eat more especially on her pregnancy



She has Hyperemesis Gravidarum, which means she's throwing up a lot.  More than normal morning sickness.  She probably can't keep any fluids or food down.    Most women with HG lose weight in the beginning of their pregnancies.  My cousin had it with both of her pregnancies and ended up in the hospital for dehydration with her first.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/02...cuse-photographer-of-harassing-prince-george/
> 
> *Kate Middleton & Prince William Take Legal Action, Accuse Photographer of Harassing Prince George*
> 
> Prince William and Kate Middleton are taking legal action to keep their son Prince George, 1, safe from an aggressive photographer.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess have taken legal steps to ask that an individual ceases harassing and following both Prince George and his nanny as they go about their ordinary daily lives, Buckingham Palace spokesman James Roscoe said in a statement (via the Today show).
> 
> The Duke and Duchess understand the particular public role that Prince George will one day inherit but while he is young, he must be permitted to lead as ordinary a life as possible, the statement continued. No parent would tolerate the suspicion of someone pursuing and harassing their child and carer whilst their child is playing in a public park or going about their daily activities.


This is scary!


----------



## Swanky

*The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge confirm royal baby number two is  due in April next year - and Kate's extreme morning sickness is  'improving'*


*Kensington Palace confirmed news today*
*Say Kate continues to suffer from extreme morning sickness *
*Added that her condition was 'steadily improving'*
*Kate, 32, announced pregnancy in September*
*Retreated to family home in Bucklebury, Berkshire, last week with son*
*Second baby will be fourth in line to the throne*

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will be welcoming their second baby in April 2015, Kensington Palace has confirmed.
Kate's pregnancy was announced last month but the due date had not been released until now.
In  a statement, the palace said the 32-year-old Duchess, who is around  fourteen weeks pregnant, continued to suffer from extreme morning  sickness but her condition was 'steadily improving'.





Spring baby: The Duke and Duchess of  Cambridge will be welcoming their second baby in April 2015, Kensington  Palace has confirmed                

The  pregnant Duchess will make her first public appearance on Tuesday where  she will join Prince William to officially welcome Singapore's President  Tony Tan as he begins a four-day visit to the UK. 
The  royal couple's second baby will be fourth in line to the throne, behind  one-year-old Prince George, who was born in July last year.
Kate recently took refuge with her parents while she was 'struggling terribly' with her debilitating antenatal sickness.
The royal retreated to her family home in Bucklebury, Berkshire, last week with her son, Prince George.

Sources  said the Duchess 'hasn't been at all well' as she battles hyperemesis  gravidarum, which causes severe vomiting in expectant mothers. 




Illness: Kate, 32, is around fourteen  weeks pregnant with her second child, and has taken refuge with her  parents and Prince George due to her antenatal sickness

Unruffled Kate wipes spittle from George's mouth in April





Her  mother Carole Middleton has apparently helped to take charge of her  recovery and has been researching alternative sickness cures, such as  herbal tea, on the internet.
And  despite the presence of Spanish nanny Maria Borallo, Mrs Middleton has  also been taking George off her daughter's hands. She has been seen in  local shops with her 15-month-old grandson, prompting one startled  assistant to write on Twitter: 'Served Kate Middleton's mum and Prince  George today at work. He is gorgeous!'
The  Duchess says she feels far more relaxed at the Middleton family's  £5million Georgian mansion, Bucklebury Manor, than at Kensington Palace.







Baby number two: Kate was hospitalised with hyperemesis gravidarum and severe dehydration during her first pregnancy with George

One source told the Mail: 'Kate is feeling so lousy that she just wanted to be with her family and out of public view.
'She  is extremely close to Carole, who is very much a hands-on grandmother.  Between her and their nanny, Maria, Kate has all the help she needs with  George while she is feeling so sick.
'And Bucklebury is somewhere she can just relax and be herself.'
The  Duchess &#8211; who has now returned to London &#8211; has not been seen in public  since palace officials were forced to announce her pregnancy last month,  several weeks earlier than intended due to her sickness.
Kate  was hospitalised with hyperemesis gravidarum and severe dehydration  during her first pregnancy with George. But doctors have been better  prepared this time and may, some medical experts have suggested, even  have treated her with a drip at home.
A  source added: 'Don't be fooled by the fact that she hasn't been  admitted to hospital this time. She is just as poorly. The difference is  that her doctors have been able to diagnose and treat her quicker. She  really hasn't been at all well, though.'
The  Duchess was forced to cancel her first solo overseas visit &#8211; a trip to  Malta &#8211; last month because of the severity of her condition. Last  fortnight she also reluctantly cancelled a visit to a project by The Art  Room in London and several other forthcoming engagements have now been  scratched out of her diary. 
Caitlin  Dean, of the charity Pregnancy Sickness Support, said: 'Hyperemesis  gravidarum is not morning sickness. It is a chronic and debilitating  condition that can cause sufferers to vomit up to 30 times a day.' 


*WHAT IS HYPEREMESIS GRAVIDARUM AND HOW CAN IT BE TREATED*
Hyperemesis gravidarum affects about 15 per cent of all pregnancies.
The  condition is thought to be caused by elevated levels of &#8216;pregnancy  hormone&#8217; HCG, or human chorionic gonadotropin, which increases after  conception.
It  causes severe vomiting and can lead to dehydration, weight loss and a  build-up of toxins in the blood or urine, called ketosis.
It is much more serious than the nausea commonly experienced by expectant mothers.
The  severe dehydration puts both mother and baby at risk of being deprived  of essential nutrients and sufferers can be left vomiting up to 30 times  a day, with exhausting and hazardous consequences.
They  cannot eat or drink without retching and may lose up to 10 per cent of  their body weight when they are supposed to be gaining about 1lb a week.
It can trigger a build-up of toxins in the blood or urine known as ketosis as the body tries to compensate for lack of food.
Hyperemesis sufferers can also experience acid reflux, where stomach acid keeps repeating up the throat.
Hospital  treatment for these women is essential, as without intravenous feeding  and fluids they are at risk of becoming dangerously dehydrated.
Treatment  typically includes an injection of the drug heparin to protect against  blood clots triggered by dehydration, as well as supplementation of  vitamin B, one of the vitamins most depleted by the condition.
An intravenous infusion of saline for rehydration is standard practice.
The  condition can also affect the baby&#8217;s development and there is a risk it  will be premature or have a very low birth weight. In severe cases, the  sickness can trigger a miscarriage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ear-kensington-palace-said.html#ixzz3GgnDTYTY http://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail


----------



## Swanky

Poor thing, she looks worn out.  pregnancy w/ a small  toddler is hard enough without around the clock vomiting - feels likes a  constant hangover 

*Kate beats horrendous morning sickness  to make her first public appearance since announcing her pregnancy...  but does she still look a teeny bit peaky? *



*Kate, 32, rode in a carriage procession to Buckingham Palace *
*All part of state visit by the president of Singapore*
*Is around 13 weeks pregnant and will welcome baby in April 2015*
*Has been suffering with hyperemesis gravidarum - severe morning sickness*
*Wore Alexander McQueen coat **dress and Jane Taylor hat *

The Duchess of Cambridge today made her first public appearance since announcing she is pregnant with her second child.
She rode in a carriage procession to Buckingham Palace as part of the state visit by the president of Singapore.
Kate,  who is around 13 weeks pregnant with her second child and has been  suffering with severe morning sickness, was clearly well enough to play a  greater part in the official welcome for Tony Tan Keng Yam than  initially announced.






 


First appearance: The Duchess of  Cambridge today made her first public appearance since announcing she is  pregnant with her second child at an official state visit to meet the  President of Singapore

Kate  wore a grey Alexander McQueen coat dress, one of her favourite  designers and the one she wore to marry William, which she accessorised  with a Jane Taylor hat - another firm favourite of the royal.
The  Lupin hat was made bespoke for Kate and comes in velour felt with a  tear drop beret. She completed the look with £1,090 Annoushka pearl  earrings, which come with elegant, 18-carat yellow gold diamond  encrusted hoops. 



The  Duchess, who has been suffering from hyperemesis gravidarum, has not  been seen at an official public engagement since her pregnancy was  announced at the start of September.
 


 








 


Illness: The pregnant royal, 32, has  been blighted by severe morning sickness over the past few months and  has apparently been cared for by her mother





 


Favourite designer: She rode in a  carriage procession to Buckingham Palace as part of the state visit by  the president of Singapore wearing an Alexander McQueen coat dress and  Jane Taylor hat





 


Posing up: The Duke and Duchess of  Cambridge greet the president of Singapore Tony Tan Keng Yam and his  wife Mary at the Royal Garden Hotel in London, on the first of a four  day state visit to the Britain








This  morning Kate, along with husband the Duke of Cambridge, greeted Dr Tan  and his wife Mary at the Royal Garden Hotel in Kensington, London, on  behalf of the Queen.
Yesterday,  aides announced that the royal baby - a sibling for Prince George - is  due in April and that Kate&#8217;s condition is 'steadily improving'.
William  and Kate escorted the Tans, whom they met during their Diamond Jubilee  tour to south east Asia in 2012, by car to Horse Guards Parade in  Whitehall for the ceremonial welcome with the Queen and the Duke of  Edinburgh.






 



Making an  appearance: This morning Kate, along with husband the Duke of Cambridge,  greeted Dr Tan and his wife Mary at the Royal Garden Hotel in  Kensington, London, on behalf of the Queen







 


Round two: Kate was hospitalised with hyperemesis gravidarum and severe dehydration during her first pregnancy with George

They  then travelled back to the Palace in the carriage procession. Later  today, Kate will attend the Wildlife Photographer of the Year 2014  awards ceremony at the Natural History Museum in London.
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge yesterday confirmed that they will be welcoming their second baby in April 2015.
Kate's pregnancy was announced last month but the due date had not been released until now.
In  a statement, the palace said the 32-year-old Duchess, who is around  fourteen weeks pregnant, continued to suffer from extreme morning  sickness but her condition was 'steadily improving'.
The  royal couple's second baby will be fourth in line to the throne, behind  one-year-old Prince George, who was born in July last year.
Kate recently took refuge with her parents while she was 'struggling terribly' with her debilitating antenatal sickness.

 



Stylish, as always: Kate wore a grey  Alexander McQueen coat dress, one of her favourite designers and the one  she wore to marry William, which she accessorised with a Jane Taylor  hat



The royal retreated to her family home in Bucklebury, Berkshire, last week with her son, Prince George.
Sources  said the Duchess 'hasn't been at all well' as she battles hyperemesis  gravidarum, which causes severe vomiting in expectant mothers. 
Her  mother Carole Middleton has apparently helped to take charge of her  recovery and has been researching alternative sickness cures, such as  herbal tea, on the internet.
And  despite the presence of Spanish nanny Maria Borallo, Mrs Middleton has  also been taking George off her daughter's hands. She has been seen in  local shops with her 15-month-old grandson, prompting one startled  assistant to write on Twitter: 'Served Kate Middleton's mum and Prince  George today at work. He is gorgeous!'




 


Under the weather: Sources said the  Duchess 'hasn't been at all well' as she battles hyperemesis gravidarum,  which causes severe vomiting in expectant mothers, but she put on a  brave front for her outing today


 


Royal baby number two: It was announces yesterday that the mother-of-one will welcome her second child in April 2015





 


Day out: The Duchess of Cambridge and  Prince William, the Duke of Cambridge, welcome the President of  Singapore Tony Tan during a guard of honour at Horseguards Parade in  London


Kate  was hospitalised with hyperemesis gravidarum and severe dehydration  during her first pregnancy with George. But doctors have been better  prepared this time and may, some medical experts have suggested, even  have treated her with a drip at home.
A  source added: 'Don't be fooled by the fact that she hasn't been  admitted to hospital this time. She is just as poorly. The difference is  that her doctors have been able to diagnose and treat her quicker. She  really hasn't been at all well, though.'
The  Duchess was forced to cancel her first solo overseas visit &#8211; a trip to  Malta &#8211; last month because of the severity of her condition. Last  fortnight she also reluctantly cancelled a visit to a project by The Art  Room in London and several other forthcoming engagements have now been  scratched out of her diary.
Caitlin  Dean, of the charity Pregnancy Sickness Support, said: 'Hyperemesis  gravidarum is not morning sickness. It is a chronic and debilitating  condition that can cause sufferers to vomit up to 30 times a day.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nnouncing-second-pregnancy.html#ixzz3GmmgM96E
​


----------



## Solemony

She looks like she really wanted to retch somewhere. So tired, a little gaunt looking even with the make up on. Kudos to all pregnant women out there and to those who has this debilitating sickness for staying strong.


----------



## nastasja

Solemony said:


> She look like she really wanted to retch somewhere.




No lipstick; she probably already did. She looks exhausted.


----------



## Lounorada

I could not imagine having sickness like that. I feel for any pregnant woman out there atm who gets morning sickness that severe, it would be a fear of mine in the future if/when I'm pregnant/having kids.


----------



## September24

killerlife said:


> No lipstick; she probably already did. She looks exhausted.





You're right! Poor Kate


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, I kind of feel bad they didn't give her a little more time.  She looks like she is just trying to hold it together.


----------



## lovehgss1

The Duke and Duchess this evening.

dress Jenny Packham, shoes LK Bennett

dailymail.uk


----------



## mikimoto007

I must be the least perceptive person - I honestly think she looks great. Her coat is absolutely beautiful. 
I don't like the blue Jenny Packham - it seems very summery but I hate the mini skirt underneath - I would rather a less high slit. Would love to see a better picture of her necklace.


----------



## mikimoto007

lovehgss1 said:


> The Duke and Duchess this evening.
> 
> dress Jenny Packham, shoes LK Bennett
> 
> dailymail.uk



Duke of Cambridge doesn't look his usual self....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

killerlife said:


> No lipstick; she probably already did. She looks exhausted.


Yes


----------



## Bentley1

She looks exhausted, rightfully so, but still looks good!


----------



## Sasha2012

After weeks hiding away at home as she battled acute ante-natal sickness, the Duchess of Cambridge today dazzled in a floor-length powder blue evening gown.

Kate, who is around 13 weeks pregnant, pulled out all the stops in a gorgeous dress by Jenny Packham at a glamorous black tie event at Londons Natural History Museum.

Nature in all its beauty was on show at the Wildlife Photographer of the Year awards - but all eyes were on the future Queen.

The Duchess looked to be sporting the tiniest of baby bumps in her figure-hugging outfit.
Kate, 32, who is patron of the museum, joined television naturalist Sir David Attenborough to present the awards after meeting finalists and viewing an exhibition of their work. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...le-severe-morning-sickness.html#ixzz3Gor29prH


----------



## dia

I feel so sorry for poor Kate , but I think she'd holding it together quite well .


----------



## Lounorada

Great to see her wearing peep-toe shoes for a change. Don't like the dress and the colour is very Spring/Summer.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the outfit, but it is rather summery.


----------



## Meghann

I like the dress & hairstyle.


----------



## berrydiva

Her legs look great


----------



## Solemony

The color is real nice but the dress is kind of odd but I guess they were trying for the best way to have her look modest. Anyway, she got some killer legs that I would die for O.O.


----------



## Swanky

I love her last look and she looks more rested and refreshed.


----------



## DivineMissM

I'm excited that we're due around the same time!  

Also happy to see her out and about, and looking more like herself.  Hopefully she's feeling better.


----------



## Longchamp

Love all the pix. The light blue duster looked dangerous on the steps. I would worry it would get caught underneath her heel.


----------



## Swanky

*Pregnant Kate Middleton Stuns in Knit Dress at Action on Addiction Gala *






 																	 				 					Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka *Kate Middleton*) is stunning in a black dress while attending the *Action on Addiction Gala Dinner* held at LAnima on Thursday (October 23) in London, England. 
 During the fundraising event, the 32-year-old *pregnant* royal met with charity supporters and listened to a speech by Action on Addiction chairman *John Lloyd*. 
http://www.justjared.com/photos/kate-middleton
 Since January 2012, *Kate* has been a supporter of  Action on Addiction, which offers research, prevention, treatment,  professional education, and family support to fight again addiction.
 FYI: *Kate* is wearing a _Temperley London_ dress.


----------



## MCF

I hope all her recent appearances mean she's feeling better.


----------



## Lounorada

That black Temperley dress is fugly.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge appeared to be through the worst of her antenatal sickness as she attended her third official engagement in as many days tonight.

Kate, 32, who is around 13 weeks pregnant with her second child, glowed with good health at an Autumn Gala Evening dinner and reception at LAnima Restaurant on behalf of the charity, Action on Addiction.

Wearing a rather daring new black cocktail dress featuring slashed nude panels by Temperley London, with her long hair curled and flowing, she walked along a pink carpet as she entered the award-winning restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...earance-recovering-illness.html#ixzz3H1aUCsqb


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'd love it if just once she stepped out in a white tank and batty rider shorts.

Sigh.


----------



## Solemony

She's wearing short? I think those cut outs reveal the lining of the dress or something. I think the dress would've been better without all those cut-outs, maybe a little bit but not that much.


----------



## Swanky

It's fully lined, we're not seeing her skin through it.


----------



## BeautyBootyBabe

It's not really her style, in my opinion.


----------



## Sharont2305

Just seen pics of her at today's engagement, she is blooming, her bump is larger than I thought and she is looking well


----------



## MCF

Sharont2305 said:


> Just seen pics of her at today's engagement, she is blooming, her bump is larger than I thought and she is looking well



I also thought her bump was bigger than I expected.  It just goes to show you every pregnancy is different! She looked lovely.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/08...elebrate-pembroke-refinerys-50th-anniversary/

*Pregnant Kate Middleton & Prince William Celebrate Pembroke Refinery's 50th Anniversary*

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) keeps it classy in blue while visiting Pembroke Refinery for it&#8217;s 50th anniversary on Saturday (November 8) in Pembroke, Wales.

During the visit, the 32-year-old pregnant royal was joined by her husband Prince William while chatting with organizations and watching a performance by the Young Actors Studio.

After the visit at the refinery, Kate and Prince are scheduled to attend the Rugby Union international match between Wales and Australia, which will begin with a Remembrance Tribute.

FYI: Kate is wearing a Matthew Williamson coat.


----------



## mikimoto007

I think the coat is beautiful, but I hate the black with it - I think it drags it down. That's said I have no idea how you would style a baby blue winter coat - grey accessories maybe? 

I don't see any baby bump. I think she looks much older than usual - but healthy, if that makes sense.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

mikimoto007 said:


> I think the coat is beautiful, but I hate the black with it - I think it drags it down. That's said I have no idea how you would style a baby blue winter coat - grey accessories maybe?
> 
> I don't see any baby bump. I think she looks much older than usual - but healthy, if that makes sense.


I see it  too. She does look a bit older. She looks a bit worn to me though


----------



## Lounorada

I wish she would do more with that hair of hers, cut it a little shorter or wear it up more often. It just looks so lifeless at times. Agree that the black paired with that beautiful coat destroyed the entire look, especially  when she's wearing brown underneath it  A nice chocolate brown boot would have been better than the black.


----------



## Solemony

^ I agree. I don't mind her having it down in the winter because it is quite cold for those months but would love to see her hair up more often during the warm weather, and the few times where she actually did looked really good on her. I'm surprised she doesn't do it more often.


----------



## Nathalya

That coat is absolutely beautiful.  

And yes, I would also love to see here more often with her hair in an updo.


----------



## VickyB

Sasha2012 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge appeared to be through the worst of her antenatal sickness as she attended her third official engagement in as many days tonight.
> 
> Kate, 32, who is around 13 weeks pregnant with her second child, glowed with good health at an Autumn Gala Evening dinner and reception at LAnima Restaurant on behalf of the charity, Action on Addiction.
> 
> Wearing a rather daring new black cocktail dress featuring slashed nude panels by Temperley London, with her long hair curled and flowing, she walked along a pink carpet as she entered the award-winning restaurant.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...earance-recovering-illness.html#ixzz3H1aUCsqb



OMG - you can clearly see her nipple in the 4th picture.


----------



## Midge S

^^ yeah I don't think that is what it is.  She is clearly wearing a bra in some of the pics.  i think it is a seam or something.  

however her stylist needs to better test her clothes under all conditions.  I shouldn't know the she is wearing a utilitarian white bra.


----------



## mikimoto007

There are reports today that she and william are visiting New York in December.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

mikimoto007 said:


> I don't see any baby bump. I think she looks much older than usual - but healthy, if that makes sense.



My thoughts exactly, she really does look older. On that one photo, in that black dress, she has too many wrinkles for her age. 

I read somewhere that she has changed her stylist and that she's expecting a baby girl.


----------



## DivineMissM

I love that black dress!  And think she looks great.  Exactly how a woman her age should look.


----------



## skarsbabe

This might be a silly question, but are they not allowed to hold hands in public? I feel like we only ever see them standing near each other, but not very close.


----------



## nastasja

skarsbabe said:


> This might be a silly question, but are they not allowed to hold hands in public? I feel like we only ever see them standing near each other, but not very close.




Yes, I believe they are not supposed to show PDA.


----------



## mikimoto007

skarsbabe said:


> This might be a silly question, but are they not allowed to hold hands in public? I feel like we only ever see them standing near each other, but not very close.



I think they can hold hands in public - they have done before,but not that often. I think they don't really spend that much time interacting with each other when on public engagements - they are supposed to be greeting the public, or charity representatives or whoever.


----------



## charmesh

mikimoto007 said:


> I think they can hold hands in public - they have done before,but not that often. I think they don't really spend that much time interacting with each other when on public engagements - they are supposed to be greeting the public, or charity representatives or whoever.


I think people forget that this is their job. I wouldn't hold hands on my job. And if they hold hands once, the next time they didn't the tabloids would be screaming about the trouble in their marriage.


----------



## mikimoto007

charmesh said:


> I think people forget that this is their job. I wouldn't hold hands on my job. And if they hold hands once, the next time they didn't the tabloids would be screaming about the trouble in their marriage.



I think you are totally right. They aren't there to moon over each other, they are there to meet other people.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/09...-silence-to-remember-fallen-servicemen-women/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) bows her head while attending the annual Remembrance Sunday Service at the Cenotaph on Whitehall on Sunday (November 9) in London, England.

The 32-year-old pregnant royal  who covered her baby bump in a chic navy coat  was joined by Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, and Sophie, Countess of Wessex to pay tribute to service men and women who have fallen in the two World Wars and other conflicts.

The Duchess was seen singing along with hymns and looking solemn sans her husband Prince William  this year had added significance for England as it was the 100th year anniversary of the outbreak of World War I.


----------



## berrydiva

I wish I had a job where I could wear fancy lady hats everyday. I love hats and gloves. How far along is she? She carries so tiny.


----------



## Cyndee

Are Sophie and Kate wearing the exact same coat?


----------



## Alexenjie

I think Kate looks older than she is but maybe it is just temporary? She's had that awful pregnancy nausea plus an active toddler to take care of. I think like most parents of young kids she and William probably don't get as much sleep as they would desire. This is just my best guess, I'm sure they could hand George off to nannies but they seem like hands on parents to me so it wouldn't surprise me if they do most of the taking care of George, themselves.

I do think Kate could use a makeover as her makeup always looks too dark and thick on her skin to me. I think that ages her too.


----------



## skarsbabe

charmesh said:


> I think people forget that this is their job. I wouldn't hold hands on my job. And if they hold hands once, the next time they didn't the tabloids would be screaming about the trouble in their marriage.


Very good point. Then I guess it's not like the publicity we see in the US of celebrities in casual outings either. They are all only seen on official business.


----------



## myown

i have read somewhere that if you meet the queen, you have to wear a hat. is that true?


----------



## Solemony

^ I don't think it's strictly required but I don't have enough information for that. Angelina Jolie didn't wear a hat when she met the Queen or is it only for the Royal family members? Maybe...?


----------



## mikimoto007

Cyndee said:


> Are Sophie and Kate wearing the exact same coat?




They are slightly different. If you could see a full length view, Sophie's is actually much shorter than Kate's. Sophie's is in a different fabric as well. But they are both McQueen and from the same collection.


----------



## mikimoto007

myown said:


> i have read somewhere that if you meet the queen, you have to wear a hat. is that true?



You don't. If you're invited the Palace usually you are given a dress code, but you don't have to wear a hat. For Black tie or white tie events you wouldn't wear a hat anyway if meeting the queen.


----------



## Chloe302225

At the Royal Variety Performance and a visit to a sports charity


----------



## Chloe302225

Catherine tonight hosting an event at Kensington Palace


----------



## Solemony

Her face is much fuller now than before; making her look healthier. And she should stick to it after the birth of her second child.


----------



## DivineMissM

Solemony said:


> Her face is much fuller now than before; making her look healthier. And she should stick to it after the birth of her second child.



Agreed!  She looks great!


----------



## Chloe302225

On duty today


----------



## pixiesparkle

Chloe302225 said:


> Catherine tonight hosting an event at Kensington Palace





Chloe302225 said:


> On duty today



I think she looked fine before but she looks even better now with that pregnancy glow


----------



## Jewel Lover

Must be so hard to always have to look great when you go out. And she does it every every day. I have a toddler and some days feel like it's an accomplishment to take a shower...guess I don't have all the palace staff to help, though!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were greeted by screaming New Yorkers as they arrived in the city for a whirlwind royal tour tonight.

Kate, 32, who is five months pregnant, was wearing a coat by British maternity label Seraphine, the first time she has been seen wearing a high street pregnancy label during her second pregnancy.

The couple were greeted at the luxury Carlyle Hotel, where William's late mother, Diana, Princess of Wales once stayed, by its general manager and around 200 members of the public.

The hotel, where a suite can cost $14,000 (£9,000)-a-night, will be the royal couple's base for the next two nights before they fly back to the UK immediately after their last engagement on Tuesday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-charm-offensive-Big-Apple.html#ixzz3LGbOTnKN


----------



## slowlikehoney

They are so adorable together. I really like the way she looks with a little more plumpness in her face.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge was an English rose in Harlem today as she visited a childrens project on the first official engagement of her three-day trip to New York.

While her husband, Prince William, flew on a scheduled flight to Washington, D.C., where he is due to issue a keynote speech on the illegal wildlife trade and meet President *****, Kate, who is around five months pregnant, is touring the Northside Center for Child Development with the First Lady of the City, writer and poet Chirlane McCray.

The Duchess was wearing a black and white trimmed Washington coat by British label Goat, costing £680 ($1,060), with black gloves, tights and high heels as she strode into the center, to be greeted by officials and the Mayor's wife herself.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-William-heads-White-House.html#ixzz3LKHHHmd4


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute this tour. I like both coats. Particularly the black and white.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks great and very happy.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great in that black coat with the cream trim. It's a classic look but youthful, which is what she should go for more often.


----------



## christymarie340

Every time I see pictures of her, it's so refreshing...she's so classy and beautiful. After a sea of Kardashians here in the US, this is a welcomed breath of fresh air for me!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/08...o-meet-up-with-kate-middleton-prince-william/

Kate Middelton stays warm in her coat as she gets ready to attend a reception co-hosted by the Royal Foundation and the ******* Foundation at the British Consul Generals residence on Monday evening (December 8) in New York City.

The 32-year-old Duchess of Cambridge was joined by her husband Prince William, former Secretary of State Hilary *******, and Chelsea ******* with her husband Marc Mezvinsky.

During the event, Hilary had the biggest smile on her face when she ran into Kate and William.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/08...city-kids-prince-william-visits-*****-in-d-c/

*Kate Middleton Meets New York City Kids, Prince William Visits ***** in D.C.*

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) greets the First Lady of New York, Chirlane McCray, while visiting the Harlem Child Development Center on Monday morning (December 8) in New York City.

The 32-year-old pregnant royals husband Prince William traveled down to Washington, D.C. that day to meet with President ***** in the Oval Office.

Today I will address delegates at the World Bank on the illegal wildlife trade, which is a subject extremely close to my heart, William wrote in a Huffington Post piece that day. I am honored to have the opportunity to speak at such an influential forum, given the World Banks prominence and rich history in global development and in addressing some of the worlds most pressing problems.


----------



## Sasha2012

They are the stars of British royalty and the pop world respectively.
And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, and Beyoncé and her husband, Jay-Z, came face-to-face at a Brooklyn Nets game in New York.
As the crowd cheered and took photos, Prince William and his pregnant wife, Kate - who looked chic in a grey coat by U.S. designer Tory Burch, skinny jeans and black heels - were seen greeting the singer and rapper during the second half of the game against the Cleveland Cavaliers.
They beamed as they exchanged words with the couple, before returning to their courtside seats next to basketball legend, Dikembe Mutombo. Beyoncé and Jay-Z, meanwhile, sat down in their own seats directly opposite them, where they were served an array of snacks.  
Kensington Place courtiers had already arranged with NBA officials that the two couples would meet during the third and fourth quarters of the game.
During the event, the royal couple were also led backstage and handed a yellow #7 jersey with the word 'Cambridge' on it as a gift from the Cavaliers. They were also gifted a smaller red jersey for their one-year-old son, Prince George, who has not accompanied them on their overseas trip. 

Before the royal couple's courtside appearance, William and Kate - who is nearly five months' pregnant - met with NBA Commissioner Adam Silver and Senior Vice President of Community & Player Programs, Kathleen Behrens, at the Barclay Center for a photo call.
The Duke, who had spent the day meeting with President Barack *****, attending a formal reception and addressing a World Bank anti-corruption conference, couldn't resist picking up a basketball as he arrived at the arena, joking: 'I think I should be spinning this on my finger.'

The 6ft 2ins royal also craned his neck to meet towering 7ft 2ins star,Mutombo, and remarked: 'At last someone who is taller than me!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...oklyn-Nets-basketball-game.html#ixzz3LMxzuJQO


----------



## Nathalya

Aww she looks genuinly happy! Those pics of the game are hilarious


----------



## Tivo

Why does the press treat these two like the second coming? I have never witnessed a more deliberate attempt to make two people look perfect. I used to love them, especially her but it all seems so phony to me now.


----------



## Solemony

^I'm not exactly sure what you meant but they are treated the same way as if they were in Britain to me. Unless you meant that there seem to be this inherent fascination with European Royals in the US especially the British Royals? Plus it's more of the media fault for sensationalizing their visit rather than them just being here for raising funds for their charities.


----------



## Sasha2012

A future British king met the king of basketball on Monday night.

Prince William, accompanied by his pregnant wife, Kate, was invited to go backstage with Cleveland Cavaliers' star LeBron James following the team's 110-88 win against the Brooklyn Nets.

Down in the Vaults at the Barclays Center, a basement hospitality suite, they were introduced to the athlete, who handed them a gift-wrapped box of cup cakes from his home town of Akron, Ohio.

The superstar, dubbed 'King James', also presented the couple with two Cavaliers jerseys, including a maroon one for Prince George - who remains in England - that had 'George 1' printed on it.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...frisky-photoshoot-NBA-game.html#ixzz3LPdn61M7


----------



## berrydiva

That little George jersey is cute.


----------



## berrydiva

Solemony said:


> ^I'm not exactly sure what you meant but they are treated the same way as if they were in Britain to me. Unless you meant that there seem to be this inherent fascination with European Royals in the US especially the British Royals? Plus it's more of the media fault for sensationalizing their visit rather than them just being here for raising funds for their charities.


I have to be honest, they're here and I really know nothing about it....the news has really been about protests these last few days. I've hardly seen much local coverage on them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sasha2012 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge was an English rose in Harlem today as she visited a childrens project on the first official engagement of her three-day trip to New York.
> 
> While her husband, Prince William, flew on a scheduled flight to Washington, D.C., where he is due to issue a keynote speech on the illegal wildlife trade and meet President *****, Kate, who is around five months pregnant, is touring the Northside Center for Child Development with the First Lady of the City, writer and poet Chirlane McCray.
> 
> The Duchess was wearing a black and white trimmed Washington coat by British label Goat, costing £680 ($1,060), with black gloves, tights and high heels as she strode into the center, to be greeted by officials and the Mayor's wife herself.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-William-heads-White-House.html#ixzz3LKHHHmd4



That bodyguard is so mini!


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were left 'in awe' today of the emotional impact of the memorial to the victims of the 9/11 terrorist attacks.

As they toured the museum that stands next to the site of the World Trade Center where nearly 3,000 people died on September 11 2001, the duchess said she did not anticipate how moving it would be.

She said she was particularly affected by being able to touch the names of the victims inscribed around the edge of the two memorial pools that stand where the twin towers used to be.

The couple were given a tour of the museum where they wrote their electronic signatures next to a twisted piece of steel recovered from the wreckage of the twin towers.

Allison Blais, the museums chief of staff, said: 'She talked about how in awe she was of enormity of the space. It was something she did not anticipate. She also talked about how moving the memorial was, and being able to touch the names of the victims outside on the pools.'

Joe Daniels, the museumss chief executive and president, said: 'You could see it really in both their eyes, the sort of care and curiosity they had for the story of what happened and the people who died that day.'

He said that one of the most moving parts of the visit came when they visited the In Memoriam room, where photographs of nearly all of the victims line the walls. As the couple gazed at the pictures of the dead, outside recorded voices intoned the names of their friends and loved ones: 'My beloved husband my best friend my beloved daughter.'

Mr Daniels said: 'Just looking at the faces  of the old, the young, every race, every color - they were struck by the breadth and the scale of the loss we suffered that day.'
In an inner room they heard the oral history of one of the victims, John Katsimatides, in which his sister spoke of his love of dancing and how much he loved life. 
'They seemed quite struck by that,' said Mr Daniels. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-City-brave-gloomy-weather.html#ixzz3LQdGoDCu


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Digging her coat choices on this tour, although I didn't really like the basketball game look. Also glad to see her wearing her hair back. She's looking much better lately.

I totally forgot about George LOL. Where is he? At home with Kate's mom?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Where are they staying?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The Carlyle. It says so on the umbrella.


----------



## shiny_things

I must say over here we are all quite bemused as to how much of a 'big deal' it seems to be to you guys over there if our media is to be believed. Maybe just because we're used to seeing them?


----------



## berrydiva

shiny_things said:


> I must say over here we are all quite bemused as to how much of a 'big deal' it seems to be to you guys over there if our media is to be believed. Maybe just because we're used to seeing them?


I honestly don't think it's a big deal...I'm not hearing anything about them. And I'm where they are...lol. The news has been on in my office all day and I saw a quick clip of them but I'm really surprised...I thought it would've been a big deal.


----------



## charmesh

It's really not getting much attention. I've seen one quick mention on CNN yesterday. They've devoted more coverage to Bill Cosby than this tour.


----------



## Bentley1

They didn't receive much attention when they were out in CA (last year?) either. 

The only reason I even knew they were out here is bc of TPF and the photos that were posted on here. It just wasn't "big news" in LA. I do enjoy seeing the pictures and following their news when they travel/tour, so I'm glad TPF keeps up.


----------



## Sasha2012

Prince William offered to help a former hoodlum put his one-man show on in the West End today after being bowled over by his performance at a New York young people's project.
The Duke of Cambridge gave his contact details to 22-year-old playwright and actor Steven Prescod after watching him dance, sing and recount tales of his violent crime-ridden early life in excerpts from his play, Brooklyn Boy.
'We want more. That was amazing,' William, 32, said after watching the performance with his wife Kate during a visit to two of New York Citys leading youth organizations  The Door and The CityKids Foundation  to see the work they do with disadvantaged children. 
'Please get in touch.'
He offered to help the young playwright put his show on at venues in the United States and perhaps even bring it to Britain. 
'We should get you on in the West End,' William told Prescod and his fellow performers. 
'All I can say is, it was really impressive. It nearly had me in tears.'
The play, featuring music, dance, and a powerful monologue from its author, recorded Prescod's early life - a mother pregnant at 15, father soon in jail, and the writer avoiding seven years in prison for assault and battery by opting for five years probation and seeking salvation at the CityKids Foundation, where he learned to perform.

'He told me that he really wanted to help me put the show on. He said he's been the Barclays Center last night to watch the basketball but he'd pay to see this a million times,' said Prescod. 

'It's all about my own life. I didn't really learn about writing. I didn't have to learn about developing characters because I used my own experiences.'

William and Kate toured the project before watching the show that included original songs, dance and theater pieces from 28 performers.

They also sat down for a private meeting with eight young people from The Door and The CityKids Foundation to learn more about their experiences growing up in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ce-center-inner-city-youth.html#ixzz3LRN7kxLC


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge flew the flag for the UK today at an event to celebrate British creativity.

William and Kate were attending a GREAT reception at NeueHouse, a creative work space in Gramercy, Manhattan, for media types.
Wearing a black dress by maternity label Seraphine with a gold hooped Cartier necklace and her hair swept back in a funky pony tail, Kate chatted with guests including actor Sir Patrick Stewart. 

The list featured a host of representatives from the creative industries including  Glenda Bailey, editor-in-chief of Harpers Bazaar, Amanda berry, chief executive of Bafta, the British Academy of Film and Television Arts, media mogul Harvey Weinstein, and his Marchesa designer wife Georgina Chapman, and author Imogen Lloyd-Webber, daughter of the musicals composer Lord Lloyd-Webber.

As they mingled, the throng dined on British themed canapes including mini Yorkshire puddings and Scotch egg bites washed down with PG Tips tea and Old Speckled Hen ale. 
Sir Patrick, accompanied by his wife, Sunny Ozell, said afterwards: 'I have met many members of the Royal family before but what a personable, pleasant and, may I say, attractive couple.

'Prince William told me he had never been to New York before which, I must say, surprised me greatly. I was even more surprised that the Duchess hasn't been. I urged them to come back again incognito. New York is the type of city that turns a blind eye and would allow you to do that. '

Sir Patrick said he had recently taken William's cousin, Princess Eugenie, who is currently working in New York, as his guest to his latest show on Broadway, Waiting for Godot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...brating-British-creativity.html#ixzz3LSW90pdS


----------



## EmileLove

Sasha2012 said:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge flew the flag for the UK today at an event to celebrate British creativity.
> 
> William and Kate were attending a GREAT reception at NeueHouse, a creative work space in Gramercy, Manhattan, for media types.
> Wearing a black dress by maternity label Seraphine with a gold hooped Cartier necklace and her hair swept back in a funky pony tail, Kate chatted with guests including actor Sir Patrick Stewart.
> 
> The list featured a host of representatives from the creative industries including  Glenda Bailey, editor-in-chief of Harpers Bazaar, Amanda berry, chief executive of Bafta, the British Academy of Film and Television Arts, media mogul Harvey Weinstein, and his Marchesa designer wife Georgina Chapman, and author Imogen Lloyd-Webber, daughter of the musicals composer Lord Lloyd-Webber.
> 
> As they mingled, the throng dined on British themed canapes including mini Yorkshire puddings and Scotch egg bites washed down with PG Tips tea and Old Speckled Hen ale.
> Sir Patrick, accompanied by his wife, Sunny Ozell, said afterwards: 'I have met many members of the Royal family before but what a personable, pleasant and, may I say, attractive couple.
> 
> 'Prince William told me he had never been to New York before which, I must say, surprised me greatly. I was even more surprised that the Duchess hasn't been. I urged them to come back again incognito. New York is the type of city that turns a blind eye and would allow you to do that. '
> 
> Sir Patrick said he had recently taken William's cousin, Princess Eugenie, who is currently working in New York, as his guest to his latest show on Broadway, Waiting for Godot.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...brating-British-creativity.html#ixzz3LSW90pdS



She doesn't look pregnant at all in these pictures.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Who is the lady in the navy pants and sequin top?


----------



## Sasha2012

They met there. And later fell in love. 

And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a glitzy gala dinner to raise money for their alma mater: St Andrews University in Scotland.

Prince William and his wife Kate - who both earned degrees at the university - were the guests of honour at the lavish $10,000-a-head 600th anniversary event at New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art, the couple's final engagement of their three-day visit to America.

Donning a midnight blue Jenny Packham evening gown and with her hair swept up in an elegant chignon, the pregnant Duchess beamed as she was met on the museum's steps by an honor guard of fellow St Andrews alumni dressed in the university's traditional red gowns and officials wearing kilts.

Disappointingly, perhaps, for fashion watchers, Kate has worn the stunning dress twice before in public. But with her handsome dinner suited-husband at her side, the effect was still suitably regal and the most formal outfit she has sported during their overseas trip.
She teamed the gown with fashionable black heels, her stunning engagement ring and long diamond and emerald earrings, which were a private gift.

The couple were then escorted to a reception in the museum's Velez Blanco patio, where they mingled with the other 450 guests - who had paid between $2,500 and $10,000 to attend the dinner - surrounded by 16th century marble statues brought over wholesale from a castle in Spain.

They later dined in the Temple of Dendur, a vast room decorated with statues of Egyptian gods that was built specifically to house an Egyptian temple built just before the birth of Christ. The sandstone temple was given to the U.S. in its entirety in 1965.

Although actor Tom Hanks - whose daughter went to St. Andrews - was due to give the after-dinner toast at the black-tie event, he was forced to pull out at the last minute for personal reasons. Instead, U.S. comedian and chat show host Seth Meyers was drafted in.
Meanwhile, the opera singer Renee Fleming, a triple-Grammy award-winning soprano, sang Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas and the Puccini aria O Mio Babbino Caro. Other guests included Princess Eugenie, Vogue editor Anna Wintour and Mary-Kate Olsen, the actress turned fashion designer who is one half of the Olsen twins, and her partner Olivier Sarkozy, half-brother of the former French president. 

The event, which will close tonight with a charity auction, aims to fund scholarships and bursaries for St Andrews students from under-privileged communities, as well as new sports and media facilities at the university.

The Duke and Duchess met in St. Andrews as students. Although they were initially just friends, their relationship quickly blossomed into an on-again, off-again romance on campus. It later developed into a full blown love affair that saw them wed at Westminster Abbey in London on April 29, 2011.

And during tonight's dinner, William told guests that the university still has a special place in his and his wife's hearts, saying: 'I don't need to tell you how much St Andrews means to me and Catherine.' He added: 'By joining us here this evening you are supporting a remarkable independent institution.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aiser-university-fell-love.html#ixzz3LSrKE2vN


----------



## berrydiva

Her earrings!


----------



## lulu212121

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Who is the lady in the navy pants and sequin top?


 
Is it the lady from J Crew? Her name escapes me. Jena?


----------



## bisbee

Yes...that's Jenna Lyons.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

lulu212121 said:


> Is it the lady from J Crew? Her name escapes me. Jena?











bisbee said:


> Yes...that's Jenna Lyons.



Thanks!


----------



## skarsbabe

berrydiva said:


> Her earrings!



Pretty but they look painfully heavy!


----------



## DivineMissM

Sasha2012 said:


> They met there. And later fell in love.
> 
> And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a glitzy gala dinner to raise money for their alma mater: St Andrews University in Scotland.
> 
> Prince William and his wife Kate - who both earned degrees at the university - were the guests of honour at the lavish $10,000-a-head 600th anniversary event at New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art, the couple's final engagement of their three-day visit to America.
> 
> Donning a midnight blue Jenny Packham evening gown and with her hair swept up in an elegant chignon, the pregnant Duchess beamed as she was met on the museum's steps by an honor guard of fellow St Andrews alumni dressed in the university's traditional red gowns and officials wearing kilts.
> 
> Disappointingly, perhaps, for fashion watchers, Kate has worn the stunning dress twice before in public. But with her handsome dinner suited-husband at her side, the effect was still suitably regal and the most formal outfit she has sported during their overseas trip.
> She teamed the gown with fashionable black heels, her stunning engagement ring and long diamond and emerald earrings, which were a private gift.
> 
> The couple were then escorted to a reception in the museum's Velez Blanco patio, where they mingled with the other 450 guests - who had paid between $2,500 and $10,000 to attend the dinner - surrounded by 16th century marble statues brought over wholesale from a castle in Spain.
> 
> They later dined in the Temple of Dendur, a vast room decorated with statues of Egyptian gods that was built specifically to house an Egyptian temple built just before the birth of Christ. The sandstone temple was given to the U.S. in its entirety in 1965.
> 
> Although actor Tom Hanks - whose daughter went to St. Andrews - was due to give the after-dinner toast at the black-tie event, he was forced to pull out at the last minute for personal reasons. Instead, U.S. comedian and chat show host Seth Meyers was drafted in.
> Meanwhile, the opera singer Renee Fleming, a triple-Grammy award-winning soprano, sang Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas and the Puccini aria O Mio Babbino Caro. Other guests included Princess Eugenie, Vogue editor Anna Wintour and Mary-Kate Olsen, the actress turned fashion designer who is one half of the Olsen twins, and her partner Olivier Sarkozy, half-brother of the former French president.
> 
> The event, which will close tonight with a charity auction, aims to fund scholarships and bursaries for St Andrews students from under-privileged communities, as well as new sports and media facilities at the university.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess met in St. Andrews as students. Although they were initially just friends, their relationship quickly blossomed into an on-again, off-again romance on campus. It later developed into a full blown love affair that saw them wed at Westminster Abbey in London on April 29, 2011.
> 
> And during tonight's dinner, William told guests that the university still has a special place in his and his wife's hearts, saying: 'I don't need to tell you how much St Andrews means to me and Catherine.' He added: 'By joining us here this evening you are supporting a remarkable independent institution.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aiser-university-fell-love.html#ixzz3LSrKE2vN



Stunning.  She could wear that dress every day for all I care.  lol


----------



## Chanel522

DivineMissM said:


> Stunning.  She could wear that dress every day for all I care.  lol




Lol...me too! She looks beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

He has been crowned His Royal Cuteness  and no wonder.

In these new pictures, taken as Prince George prepares to celebrate his last Christmas as an only child, the 17-month-old looks more adorable than ever.

Looking remarkably like his father William when he, too, was a toddler, George grins for the cameras, showing off the dimples he has inherited from his mother and more than a hint of his mischievous character.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dorable-Christmas-portrait.html#ixzz3LpF3PAGF


----------



## Lounorada

Aww George! He's so adorable!


----------



## Tarhls

I cannot even deal with his cuteness


----------



## kaitydid

Prince George is too cute for words! Those pictures are adorable!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I think he looks more like Kate but has Will's nose


----------



## nastasja

What a personality that kid has!


----------



## DivineMissM

He's precious!  I think he looks like a perfect mix of Will and Kate.


----------



## CobaltBlu

what a cutie, too much!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Adorable. He looks like a baby sized man. Very sophisticated LOL.


----------



## Nathalya

Awww he's so cute! Those cheeeeks


----------



## Chanel522

Such a cute little guy! He needs to date Sophia (Tamara Ecclestone's baby) when they're older. Lol!! They look like they'd make a good couple already.


----------



## Northergirl

He is a cutie, but the outfit is just wrong.


----------



## KatsBags

^^
I, respectfully, disagree.

I think his outfit is extremely adorable!


----------



## myown

he looks so much like his daddy


----------



## Nathalya

Northergirl said:


> He is a cutie, but the outfit is just wrong.



Why is it wrong? No joking, serious question.


----------



## Docjeun

He's gorgeous and I love his outfit!


----------



## Lounorada

George's outfit is really cute. It's comfortable, practical and classic.


----------



## Solemony

That third picture reminds me of that picture of the toddler with his fist in front and people used it very frequently for memes XD.

And what is wrong with his outfit? Is he committing some kind of fashion faux pas or something? It's a cute outfit for him.


----------



## Singra

Those photos are ridiculously cute, he looks like a mini Churchill... in a good way. lol.


----------



## Bentley1

He is sooooo adorable I can't even! Love the little outfit as well, he looks precious and just like a mini William with brown eyes.


----------



## sdkitty

so cute and such a happy baby!


----------



## leeann

That boy is too cute! !


----------



## Florasun

OMG she looks gorgeous! 
This is so not FAIR! The Brits have William and Kate - and who do we have? Kim and Kanye. 




Sasha2012 said:


> They met there. And later fell in love.
> 
> And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a glitzy gala dinner to raise money for their alma mater: St Andrews University in Scotland.
> 
> Prince William and his wife Kate - who both earned degrees at the university - were the guests of honour at the lavish $10,000-a-head 600th anniversary event at New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art, the couple's final engagement of their three-day visit to America.
> 
> Donning a midnight blue Jenny Packham evening gown and with her hair swept up in an elegant chignon, the pregnant Duchess beamed as she was met on the museum's steps by an honor guard of fellow St Andrews alumni dressed in the university's traditional red gowns and officials wearing kilts.
> 
> Disappointingly, perhaps, for fashion watchers, Kate has worn the stunning dress twice before in public. But with her handsome dinner suited-husband at her side, the effect was still suitably regal and the most formal outfit she has sported during their overseas trip.
> She teamed the gown with fashionable black heels, her stunning engagement ring and long diamond and emerald earrings, which were a private gift.
> 
> The couple were then escorted to a reception in the museum's Velez Blanco patio, where they mingled with the other 450 guests - who had paid between $2,500 and $10,000 to attend the dinner - surrounded by 16th century marble statues brought over wholesale from a castle in Spain.
> 
> They later dined in the Temple of Dendur, a vast room decorated with statues of Egyptian gods that was built specifically to house an Egyptian temple built just before the birth of Christ. The sandstone temple was given to the U.S. in its entirety in 1965.
> 
> Although actor Tom Hanks - whose daughter went to St. Andrews - was due to give the after-dinner toast at the black-tie event, he was forced to pull out at the last minute for personal reasons. Instead, U.S. comedian and chat show host Seth Meyers was drafted in.
> Meanwhile, the opera singer Renee Fleming, a triple-Grammy award-winning soprano, sang Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas and the Puccini aria O Mio Babbino Caro. Other guests included Princess Eugenie, Vogue editor Anna Wintour and Mary-Kate Olsen, the actress turned fashion designer who is one half of the Olsen twins, and her partner Olivier Sarkozy, half-brother of the former French president.
> 
> The event, which will close tonight with a charity auction, aims to fund scholarships and bursaries for St Andrews students from under-privileged communities, as well as new sports and media facilities at the university.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess met in St. Andrews as students. Although they were initially just friends, their relationship quickly blossomed into an on-again, off-again romance on campus. It later developed into a full blown love affair that saw them wed at Westminster Abbey in London on April 29, 2011.
> 
> And during tonight's dinner, William told guests that the university still has a special place in his and his wife's hearts, saying: 'I don't need to tell you how much St Andrews means to me and Catherine.' He added: 'By joining us here this evening you are supporting a remarkable independent institution.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aiser-university-fell-love.html#ixzz3LSrKE2vN


----------



## CobaltBlu

I see some Diana in him too....little rascal!


----------



## AEGIS

Florasun said:


> OMG she looks gorgeous!
> This is so not FAIR! The Brits have William and Kate - and who do we have? Kim and Kanye.





Nooooo... we have the President & The First Lady ??


----------



## Swanky

Right!?  We definitely do not have Kim and Kanye for their Will and Kate, lol!


----------



## clevercat

CobaltBlu said:


> I see some Diana in him too....little rascal!




Oh, me too! I thought I must be the only one to see her in him.


----------



## Swanky

*Casual in black: Kate swaps high-end fashion for a hoodie - and a blindfold - as she arrives to help Beaver Scouts ice a cake

*The Duchess of Cambridge exchanged high end fashion for a hoodie as she helped out a Beaver Scout colony tonight.
Kate,  who is five months pregnant, wore a black UK Scouting hooded top with  black skinny J Brand jeans and boots as she helped eager youngsters to  ice a cake blindfold.
Kate  worked as a volunteer for the Scout Association when she and Prince  William lived in Anglesey, North Wales, and looked delighted to be  helping children at the 23rd Poplar Beaver Scout Colony win a new badge.







Scouting  for royals: The Duchess of Cambridge exchanged high end fashion for a  hoodie as she helped out a Beaver Scout colony tonight, teaching the  eager youngsters at the 23rd Poplar Beaver Scout Colony to ice a cake  blindfold





 Woman in  black: Kate, who is five months pregnant, wore a black UK Scouting  hooded top with black skinny J Brand jeans and boots as she helped the  children earn their disability awareness badge

It  promised to be a messy evening as the Duchess helped the Beavers, aged  between five and eight, learn about life with disabilities.
As  well as teaching the children to ice a cake, Kate  cut up a chocolate  bar with boxing gloves, learned the Scout Promise in sign language, and  helped children put a wet suit on blindfolded, supported by two-times  world para triathlon champion Steve Judge.

In return, the children  earned a disability awareness badge.
The  Duchess went to the meeting at Old Ford Primary School in Bow in the  East End to highlight the Scout Associations new campaign, Better  Prepared, designed to bring Scouting to 200 of the most deprived parts  of the country.





    Good cause: The Duchess of Cambridge  learns sign language as she meets one young girl at the newly  established  Scout colony. Her visit was in support of the Scout  Association's 'Better Prepared' campaign  a project designed to reach  200 of the most deprived areas in the country







    Jam packed evening: As well as  teaching the children to ice a cake and learn the Scout promise in sign  language, Kate was due to help the children to cut up a chocolate bar  with boxing gloves and put a wet suit on blindfolded

But  the movement, which has 446,000 youth members and already works in 70  of the 100 most deprived parts of the UK, will need to recruit 1,000  more adult volunteers to make it happen in those 200 areas. 
Across  the country, Scouting needs 16,000 more adult volunteers to ensure that  it can give the 40,000 young people on its waiting lists a place. 
The  Beaver Scout colony in Poplar and Bow was launched last year. Wayne  Bulpitt, UK Chief Commissioner of The Scout Association, said: 'Were  delighted that the Duchess has been able to help us celebrate the launch  of Better Prepared  a project designed to reach 200 of the most  deprived areas in the country, so all young people can access  life-changing, everyday adventure. 






    Getting the giggles: Kate got stuck in  to the activities, laughing as she joined a group of Beavers trying to  cut up and eat Mars Bars using boxing gloves to simulate those with  mobility or coordination problems

Familiar: Kate worked as a volunteer  for the Scout Association when she and Prince William lived in Anglesey,  North Wales, and looked delighted to be helping children at the 23rd  Poplar Beaver Scout Colony win a new badge

'The Duchess has seen at first-hand how Scouting helps young people develop, during her time as a volunteer in North Wales.'
He  added: 'Where else, for £1.50 a week, can young people develop skills  such as leadership, organisation, drive, loyalty, commitment, passion  and compassion, and self-confidence? These are the attributes that young  people need in order to get ahead in life. 
'As  we look for 1,000 adult volunteers to help us launch 200 new Scout  groups, we are working to make it as easy as possible for adults to fit  volunteering in around their busy lives  this is how we change our  society: with many people doing a little bit.'






    Surprise visitor: The children had not  been told beforehand that the Duchess was coming and when she arrived,  one older Scout shouted out: 'Oh my God, it's Princess Kate'

Kate  was shown around by Carlos Lopez-Plandolit, the Beaver Scout colony  leader, who became a volunteer about a year ago after coming to Britain  five years ago from Spain to work for a technology company. 
'It's the most exciting thing that happened to me in five years,' said Carlos, 31. 
'Scout  groups like the one that the Duchess is visiting this evening give  young people access to some fantastic opportunities that they might not  have access to otherwise. 





 Under instruction: Kate helped guide  the hands of Fynley Gooch, 7, as he sat with a neckerchief covering his  face and tried to squeeze icing over a fairy cake
Offering support: The Duchess holds the chocolate cake still so the young boy can decorate the treat without making a mess

'As someone who had never considered volunteering with The Scout Association until recently, I cant recommend it enough.
'Its  a brilliant experience for those who love adventure and working with  young people. Being a volunteer changed my life and I am proud I can  change the life of the young people in the community in which I live and  work.'
The  children had not been told beforehand that the Duchess was coming and  when she arrived, one older Scout shouted out: 'Oh my God, it's Princess  Kate.' 
She  was quickly given a UK Scouts scarf of the 23rd Poplar group tied in a  friendship knot and got down to activities with the children, practising  learning how to use sign language to say the Scout Promise. 
The Duchess helped one group of children put on blindfolds to simulate blindness but did not have a go herself at that stage.
At  the next table, however, she certainly got stuck in, joining a group of  Beavers trying to cut up and eat Mars Bars using boxing gloves to  simulate those with mobility or coordination problems.





    Changing places: After finishing  Fynley's cake, Kate had a go at being blindfolded and he took his turn  to guide her in decorating the cake

She  also had a go at eating a bit of chocolate bar using chopsticks. 'No  pressure,' the Duchess muttered to herself, as the cameras were trained  on her.
At  the final table, Kate sat with a group of children trying to put icing  on some fairy cakes while blindfolded. She used her Scout scarf to cover  her face and show the children what they needed to do.
She  took her blindfold off and helped guide the hands of Fynley Gooch, 7,  as he sat with a neckerchief covering his face and tried to squeeze  icing over a fairy cake.
It  was getting increasingly messy and chaotic on her table, as the  blindfolded boy sitting on her other side, Kai Benjamin, 8, flapped his  hands around trying to find a cake.

When she  had completed her cake decorating, Kate joined the 20 Beavers sitting in  a circle and then, when everyone stood up, went around the circle,  presenting each with a disability awareness badge

After finishing Fynley's cake, Kate had a go at being blindfolded and he took his turn to guide her in decorating the cake.
Fynley turned out to be not as patient as Kate, however, and at one stage walked off.
Carlos,  the Beavers' leader spotted him making a break for it. 'It's OK, he's  here,' he said, returning Fynley to the Duchess. 'Can you tell me please  when he walks away,' Kate said, giggling.
When  she had completed her cake decorating, Kate joined the 20 Beavers  sitting in a circle and then, when everyone stood up, went around the  circle, presenting each with a disability awareness badge. 'Well done,'  she told each Beaver. 'Oh my gosh, look at all your badges,' she said to  one. 'How many? Have you been counting them?'
Then  Kate joined all the Beavers in using sign language to say the Scout's  Promise - 'I promise to do my best, to be kind and helpful and to love  my world' - before singing along to their farewell song 'Goodnight  Beavers'.
After  she had left, Carlos said: 'It was amazing. She's really spontaneous.  She's naturally gifted with children. I think she had a great time.'  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...elp-Beaver-Scouts-ice-cake.html#ixzz3M6VE3LID 
​


----------



## berrydiva

Guess they went back home.


----------



## Chanel522

Do you think so many of us always think she Kate appears older facially bc she doesn't seem to have any PS or fillers, etc? So many other celebs start w that when they're in their 20's that I'm almost wondering if we aren't just subconsciously expecting people to looks much younger.


----------



## labelwhore04

Chanel522 said:


> Do you think so many of us always think she Kate appears older facially bc she doesn't seem to have any PS or fillers, etc? So many other celebs start w that when they're in their 20's that I'm almost wondering if we aren't just subconsciously expecting people to looks much younger.



Could be, but i personally don't think she looks that much older than she is. If i had to guess i would assume she was in her early 30's. I think she would look much more "fresh" with better makeup though. That dark eyeliner does her no favours. Different makeup would do a world of difference.


----------



## Midge S

Chanel522 said:


> Do you think so many of us always think she Kate appears older facially bc she doesn't seem to have any PS or fillers, etc? So many other celebs start w that when they're in their 20's that I'm almost wondering if we aren't just subconsciously expecting people to looks much younger.


 Perhaps partially.   She always looks exhausted (even before babies) and her harsh makeup doesn't help has others have said.  

However she is also 10+ years younger then me and has 10x the fine lines and wrinkles. (granted I have some good genes in the wrinkle dept, so maybe it's just her background.   I don't remember her mother having that great of skin)  If I didn't know her from adam I would peg her age at 40.


----------



## Bentley1

Chanel522 said:


> Do you think so many of us always think she Kate appears older facially bc she doesn't seem to have any PS or fillers, etc? So many other celebs start w that when they're in their 20's that I'm almost wondering if we aren't just subconsciously expecting people to looks much younger.




I think that's very possible. Aside from that, I feel that her low body fat contributes to the accelerated aging in her face. I personally don't think she's too thin, but I have noticed a difference in her face since she's lost weight. i think she's very pretty but I do feel that she looks older than her age and more like late 30s/early 40s facially.


----------



## Swanky

Yes to people being warped about age.  But also, some people just aren't into skin care.  I have a lot of friends who have the means but still are not adequately caring for their skin.  They think I look young, I think that it's just good skin care.  It may be one of those things she doesn't care or think about much.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes to people being warped about age.  But also, some people just aren't into skin care.  I have a lot of friends who have the means but still are not adequately caring for their skin.  They think I look young, I think that it's just good skin care.  It may be one of those things she doesn't care or think about much.



I've never been into skin care but maybe i should start. What's your routine?


----------



## lulu212121

WOW! I think this is the 1st time I have seen her so engaged in her volunteering/cause. Good for her, she looks really happy.


I think she does look older than her real age. I think it's a combination of her looking tired, harsh makeup, & genes. Look at her sister. Pippa is younger, but I thought *she* was the older one.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/25/kate-middleton-prince-harry-kick-off-christmas-with-church/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) keeps her baby bump covered by a warm coat before leaving Christmas day service at Sandringham Church on Thursday morning (December 25) in Kings Lynn, England.

The 32-year-old pregnant royal greeted fans on her way out along with her husband Prince William, Prince Harry, and Queen Elizabeth II.

Many fans were delighted to see the family  especially one who was holding up a sign telling Kate that she helped her beat depression.


----------



## Nolia

Sasha2012 said:


> They met there. And later fell in love.
> 
> And tonight, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a glitzy gala dinner to raise money for their alma mater: St Andrews University in Scotland.
> 
> Prince William and his wife Kate - who both earned degrees at the university - were the guests of honour at the lavish $10,000-a-head 600th anniversary event at New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art, the couple's final engagement of their three-day visit to America.
> 
> Donning a midnight blue Jenny Packham evening gown and with her hair swept up in an elegant chignon, the pregnant Duchess beamed as she was met on the museum's steps by an honor guard of fellow St Andrews alumni dressed in the university's traditional red gowns and officials wearing kilts.
> 
> Disappointingly, perhaps, for fashion watchers, Kate has worn the stunning dress twice before in public. But with her handsome dinner suited-husband at her side, the effect was still suitably regal and the most formal outfit she has sported during their overseas trip.
> She teamed the gown with fashionable black heels, her stunning engagement ring and long diamond and emerald earrings, which were a private gift.
> 
> The couple were then escorted to a reception in the museum's Velez Blanco patio, where they mingled with the other 450 guests - who had paid between $2,500 and $10,000 to attend the dinner - surrounded by 16th century marble statues brought over wholesale from a castle in Spain.
> 
> They later dined in the Temple of Dendur, a vast room decorated with statues of Egyptian gods that was built specifically to house an Egyptian temple built just before the birth of Christ. The sandstone temple was given to the U.S. in its entirety in 1965.
> 
> Although actor Tom Hanks - whose daughter went to St. Andrews - was due to give the after-dinner toast at the black-tie event, he was forced to pull out at the last minute for personal reasons. Instead, U.S. comedian and chat show host Seth Meyers was drafted in.
> Meanwhile, the opera singer Renee Fleming, a triple-Grammy award-winning soprano, sang Have Yourself A Merry Little Christmas and the Puccini aria O Mio Babbino Caro. Other guests included Princess Eugenie, Vogue editor Anna Wintour and Mary-Kate Olsen, the actress turned fashion designer who is one half of the Olsen twins, and her partner Olivier Sarkozy, half-brother of the former French president.
> 
> The event, which will close tonight with a charity auction, aims to fund scholarships and bursaries for St Andrews students from under-privileged communities, as well as new sports and media facilities at the university.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess met in St. Andrews as students. Although they were initially just friends, their relationship quickly blossomed into an on-again, off-again romance on campus. It later developed into a full blown love affair that saw them wed at Westminster Abbey in London on April 29, 2011.
> 
> And during tonight's dinner, William told guests that the university still has a special place in his and his wife's hearts, saying: 'I don't need to tell you how much St Andrews means to me and Catherine.' He added: 'By joining us here this evening you are supporting a remarkable independent institution.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...aiser-university-fell-love.html#ixzz3LSrKE2vN



Nothing is wrong with wearing the same gown. It looks incredible on her as always~


----------



## Pia Ismea

In the immortal words of Vida Boheme, " imagine good things and moisturize, I cannot stress this enough." lol

Plus, Kate needs to use less of the darkest black eyeliner and find a softer looking, overall makeup application.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm sure she's tired because she has an exhausting schedule plus she's pregnant on top of it all but she looks older than 32...she looks older than me and I have a few years on her.


----------



## Alexenjie

I never think that Kate is gorgeous, beautiful or pretty. I think she has real nice hair and teeth, the rest of her features are ordinary to me. I like her, think she looks nice and professional for her job and life but her looks never wow me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her skin looks dry and that may not only be due to a lack of good skin care. She may be dehydrated. I've got a decade+ on Kate and my skin benefits from drinking water.  I'm also a nut for skin care, makeup not so much, but looking after what I have? Yup.

The dark eyeliner needs to go - it seems to run in the family though...


----------



## Nathalya

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her skin looks dry and that may not only be due to a lack of good skin care. She may be dehydrated. I've got a decade+ on Kate and my skin benefits from drinking water.  I'm also a nut for skin care, makeup not so much, but looking after what I have? Yup.
> 
> The dark eyeliner needs to go - it seems to run in the family though...



I thought I read somewhere she has tattooed eyeliner.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel522 said:


> Do you think so many of us always think she Kate appears older facially bc she doesn't seem to have any PS or fillers, etc? So many other celebs start w that when they're in their 20's that I'm almost wondering if we aren't just subconsciously expecting people to looks much younger.



I think it's because of her facial bones. People with hollow cheeks look older than those with rounded face.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Florasun said:


> OMG she looks gorgeous!
> This is so not FAIR! The Brits have William and Kate - and who do we have? Kim and Kanye.











AEGIS said:


> Nooooo... we have the President & The First Lady ??











Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Right!?  We definitely do not have Kim and Kanye for their Will and Kate, lol!



Hahaha!!! These made me chuckle!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Casual in black: Kate swaps high-end fashion for a hoodie - and a blindfold - as she arrives to help Beaver Scouts ice a cake
> 
> *The Duchess of Cambridge exchanged high end fashion for a hoodie as she helped out a Beaver Scout colony tonight.
> Kate,  who is five months pregnant, wore a black UK Scouting hooded top with  black skinny J Brand jeans and boots as she helped eager youngsters to  ice a cake blindfold.
> Kate  worked as a volunteer for the Scout Association when she and Prince  William lived in Anglesey, North Wales, and looked delighted to be  helping children at the 23rd Poplar Beaver Scout Colony win a new badge.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A0B1E00000578-2876502-image-a-25_1418757596258.jpg
> Scouting  for royals: The Duchess of Cambridge exchanged high end fashion for a  hoodie as she helped out a Beaver Scout colony tonight, teaching the  eager youngsters at the 23rd Poplar Beaver Scout Colony to ice a cake  blindfold
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A0B9400000578-2876502-image-m-30_1418757767281.jpg
> Woman in  black: Kate, who is five months pregnant, wore a black UK Scouting  hooded top with black skinny J Brand jeans and boots as she helped the  children earn their disability awareness badge
> 
> It  promised to be a messy evening as the Duchess helped the Beavers, aged  between five and eight, learn about life with disabilities.
> As  well as teaching the children to ice a cake, Kate  cut up a chocolate  bar with boxing gloves, learned the Scout Promise in sign language, and  helped children put a wet suit on blindfolded, supported by two-times  world para triathlon champion Steve Judge.
> 
> In return, the children  earned a disability awareness badge.
> The  Duchess went to the meeting at Old Ford Primary School in Bow in the  East End to highlight the Scout Associations new campaign, Better  Prepared, designed to bring Scouting to 200 of the most deprived parts  of the country.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A228E00000578-2876502-image-a-43_1418758826453.jpg    Good cause: The Duchess of Cambridge  learns sign language as she meets one young girl at the newly  established  Scout colony. Her visit was in support of the Scout  Association's 'Better Prepared' campaign  a project designed to reach  200 of the most deprived areas in the country
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A220900000578-2876502-image-a-47_1418758836953.jpg    Jam packed evening: As well as  teaching the children to ice a cake and learn the Scout promise in sign  language, Kate was due to help the children to cut up a chocolate bar  with boxing gloves and put a wet suit on blindfolded
> 
> But  the movement, which has 446,000 youth members and already works in 70  of the 100 most deprived parts of the UK, will need to recruit 1,000  more adult volunteers to make it happen in those 200 areas.
> Across  the country, Scouting needs 16,000 more adult volunteers to ensure that  it can give the 40,000 young people on its waiting lists a place.
> The  Beaver Scout colony in Poplar and Bow was launched last year. Wayne  Bulpitt, UK Chief Commissioner of The Scout Association, said: 'Were  delighted that the Duchess has been able to help us celebrate the launch  of Better Prepared  a project designed to reach 200 of the most  deprived areas in the country, so all young people can access  life-changing, everyday adventure.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A29E000000578-2876502-image-a-50_1418760138768.jpg
> Getting the giggles: Kate got stuck in  to the activities, laughing as she joined a group of Beavers trying to  cut up and eat Mars Bars using boxing gloves to simulate those with  mobility or coordination problems
> 
> Familiar: Kate worked as a volunteer  for the Scout Association when she and Prince William lived in Anglesey,  North Wales, and looked delighted to be helping children at the 23rd  Poplar Beaver Scout Colony win a new badge
> 
> 'The Duchess has seen at first-hand how Scouting helps young people develop, during her time as a volunteer in North Wales.'
> He  added: 'Where else, for £1.50 a week, can young people develop skills  such as leadership, organisation, drive, loyalty, commitment, passion  and compassion, and self-confidence? These are the attributes that young  people need in order to get ahead in life.
> 'As  we look for 1,000 adult volunteers to help us launch 200 new Scout  groups, we are working to make it as easy as possible for adults to fit  volunteering in around their busy lives  this is how we change our  society: with many people doing a little bit.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A388200000578-2876502-image-a-65_1418760483866.jpg    Surprise visitor: The children had not  been told beforehand that the Duchess was coming and when she arrived,  one older Scout shouted out: 'Oh my God, it's Princess Kate'
> 
> Kate  was shown around by Carlos Lopez-Plandolit, the Beaver Scout colony  leader, who became a volunteer about a year ago after coming to Britain  five years ago from Spain to work for a technology company.
> 'It's the most exciting thing that happened to me in five years,' said Carlos, 31.
> 'Scout  groups like the one that the Duchess is visiting this evening give  young people access to some fantastic opportunities that they might not  have access to otherwise.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A413200000578-2876502-image-a-68_1418761146843.jpg Under instruction: Kate helped guide  the hands of Fynley Gooch, 7, as he sat with a neckerchief covering his  face and tried to squeeze icing over a fairy cake
> Offering support: The Duchess holds the chocolate cake still so the young boy can decorate the treat without making a mess
> 
> 'As someone who had never considered volunteering with The Scout Association until recently, I cant recommend it enough.
> 'Its  a brilliant experience for those who love adventure and working with  young people. Being a volunteer changed my life and I am proud I can  change the life of the young people in the community in which I live and  work.'
> The  children had not been told beforehand that the Duchess was coming and  when she arrived, one older Scout shouted out: 'Oh my God, it's Princess  Kate.'
> She  was quickly given a UK Scouts scarf of the 23rd Poplar group tied in a  friendship knot and got down to activities with the children, practising  learning how to use sign language to say the Scout Promise.
> The Duchess helped one group of children put on blindfolds to simulate blindness but did not have a go herself at that stage.
> At  the next table, however, she certainly got stuck in, joining a group of  Beavers trying to cut up and eat Mars Bars using boxing gloves to  simulate those with mobility or coordination problems.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/12/16/241A56FF00000578-2876502-image-a-25_1418762194433.jpg
> Changing places: After finishing  Fynley's cake, Kate had a go at being blindfolded and he took his turn  to guide her in decorating the cake
> 
> She  also had a go at eating a bit of chocolate bar using chopsticks. 'No  pressure,' the Duchess muttered to herself, as the cameras were trained  on her.
> At  the final table, Kate sat with a group of children trying to put icing  on some fairy cakes while blindfolded. She used her Scout scarf to cover  her face and show the children what they needed to do.
> She  took her blindfold off and helped guide the hands of Fynley Gooch, 7,  as he sat with a neckerchief covering his face and tried to squeeze  icing over a fairy cake.
> It  was getting increasingly messy and chaotic on her table, as the  blindfolded boy sitting on her other side, Kai Benjamin, 8, flapped his  hands around trying to find a cake.
> 
> When she  had completed her cake decorating, Kate joined the 20 Beavers sitting in  a circle and then, when everyone stood up, went around the circle,  presenting each with a disability awareness badge
> 
> After finishing Fynley's cake, Kate had a go at being blindfolded and he took his turn to guide her in decorating the cake.
> Fynley turned out to be not as patient as Kate, however, and at one stage walked off.
> Carlos,  the Beavers' leader spotted him making a break for it. 'It's OK, he's  here,' he said, returning Fynley to the Duchess. 'Can you tell me please  when he walks away,' Kate said, giggling.
> When  she had completed her cake decorating, Kate joined the 20 Beavers  sitting in a circle and then, when everyone stood up, went around the  circle, presenting each with a disability awareness badge. 'Well done,'  she told each Beaver. 'Oh my gosh, look at all your badges,' she said to  one. 'How many? Have you been counting them?'
> Then  Kate joined all the Beavers in using sign language to say the Scout's  Promise - 'I promise to do my best, to be kind and helpful and to love  my world' - before singing along to their farewell song 'Goodnight  Beavers'.
> After  she had left, Carlos said: 'It was amazing. She's really spontaneous.  She's naturally gifted with children. I think she had a great time.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...elp-Beaver-Scouts-ice-cake.html#ixzz3M6VE3LID
> ​



I love Kate. She's the new Diana without the scandal.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chanel522 said:


> Such a cute little guy! He needs to date Sophia (Tamara Ecclestone's baby) when they're older. Lol!! They look like they'd make a good couple already.



Lol! I don't hope so. Hopefully he will find a cute, humble girl from the country side of Scotland.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> He has been crowned His Royal Cuteness  and no wonder.
> 
> In these new pictures, taken as Prince George prepares to celebrate his last Christmas as an only child, the 17-month-old looks more adorable than ever.
> 
> Looking remarkably like his father William when he, too, was a toddler, George grins for the cameras, showing off the dimples he has inherited from his mother and more than a hint of his mischievous character.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...dorable-Christmas-portrait.html#ixzz3LpF3PAGF



OMG! I don't plan to have children but he might have changed my mind. Such a cutie patotie!!!


----------



## VickyB

lulu212121 said:


> WOW! I think this is the 1st time I have seen her so engaged in her volunteering/cause. Good for her, she looks really happy.
> 
> 
> I think she does look older than her real age. I think it's a combination of her looking tired, harsh makeup, & genes. Look at her sister. Pippa is younger, but I thought *she* was the older one.






ITA. Kate looks at least 10 years older than she is but she always has. The make up and hair are dated and unflattering. With all the best make up artists and hair stylists at her finger tips, this is the best she can do? I don't get it.


----------



## VickyB

Alexenjie said:


> I never think that Kate is gorgeous, beautiful or pretty. I think she has real nice hair and teeth, the rest of her features are ordinary to me. I like her, think she looks nice and professional for her job and life but her looks never wow me.



ITA.  Her features and body shape are more masculine than feminine.


----------



## charmesh

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! I don't hope so. Hopefully he will find a cute, humble girl from the country side of Scotland.



Aren't they the UK's version of the Kardshians, minus the porn & plus some real money


----------



## Sarni

charmesh said:


> Aren't they the UK's version of the Kardshians, minus the porn & plus some real money




Haha ...Are you kidding? The Kardashians may think so but just no!!


----------



## charmesh

Sarni said:


> Haha ...Are you kidding? The Kardashians may think so but just no!!



I meant the Ecclestone sisters


----------



## Sarni

charmesh said:


> I meant the Ecclestone sisters




Ohhhhh.... Sorry! &#128515; yeah they are....


----------



## Carson123

VickyB said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ITA. Kate looks at least 10 years older than she is but she always has. The make up and hair are dated and unflattering. With all the best make up artists and hair stylists at her finger tips, this is the best she can do? I don't get it.




She may always wear severe eye makeup, but I def don't think she looks like she's in her early 40s. 

Or if she does, everyone I know in their early 40s look AWFUL.


----------



## dangerouscurves

charmesh said:


> Aren't they the UK's version of the Kardshians, minus the porn & plus some real money



LOL! I don't see them that way.


----------



## Swanky

She looks fine IMO.  She doesn't look younger than her age but I think she DGAF about skincare 
Most new moms look pretty tired/older.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks fine IMO.  She doesn't look younger than her age but I think she DGAF about skincare
> Most new moms look pretty tired/older.



One more reason not to have kids for me! Lol! Kidding. But it doesn't really a lot of time to wash your face and slap some fancy moisturizer. She is pretty and I think it'll be bad if she doesn't take care of her self the way a woman should.


----------



## Alexenjie

I looked at Kate's parents, I don't see much of a resemblance between her and them (but that's not unusual). Her mom looks young for her age but her dad looks old for his age, in my opinion. So maybe Kate go her mature appearance from her dad?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and her sister both look old which makes me think it could be genetic, but they also both are very thin and wear terrible makeup, which makes me think it might be their styling and lifestyle. They both smoke too. Smoking does bad things to your skin. It'll age you in a hurry and it also helps keep you that thin.


----------



## Carson123

They smoke?! Never knew that. 

I smoked for 15 years - quit last winter. And people think I'm in my twenties. I turn 34 next week. 

I def agree smoking is awful for your skin, but I think genetics is the biggest factor of how you're going to age.


----------



## Solemony

I don't know about Pippa but from what I know Kate have never been known to be a smoker. It's probably genetics.


----------



## charmesh

Alexenjie said:


> I looked at Kate's parents, I don't see much of a resemblance between her and them (but that's not unusual). Her mom looks young for her age but her dad looks old for his age, in my opinion. So maybe Kate go her mature appearance from her dad?



Paying for grown daughters to chase future husbands must age a man. I kid, I kid.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Solemony said:


> I don't know about Pippa but from what I know Kate have never been known to be a smoker. It's probably genetics.




She definitely smokes. They try to avoid getting photographed with cigarettes I think, but they've been caught a few times.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

charmesh said:


> Paying for grown daughters to chase future husbands must age a man. I kid, I kid.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She and her sister both look old which makes me think it could be genetic, but they also both are very thin and wear terrible makeup, which makes me think it might be their styling and lifestyle. They both smoke too. Smoking does bad things to your skin. It'll age you in a hurry and it also helps keep you that thin.



This! People underestimate the damage of smoking. All the smokers that I know look older.


----------



## Solemony

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She definitely smokes. They try to avoid getting photographed with cigarettes I think, but they've been caught a few times.


Well, I guess our sources differs because I never heard them smoke before- for Kate at least- and I haven't seen a picture of it as proof.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe she no longer smokes considering her time being pregnant - maybe she rarely smoked before. ?


----------



## hellobyebye

there were paparazzi pics, when her and william were just dating,and you could see a pack of cigarettes sticking out of her purse. while it happened a while ago, i wouldn't be shocked if she still smokes. i've read in multiple places that they try to hide it.


----------



## myown

I remember pap-pics, too, where we could see cigarette-packets


----------



## Swanky

How long ago?  Like college or shortly thereafter?


----------



## myown

^http://blindgossip.com/?p=28220


----------



## Swanky

OK, before the wedding  I haven't seen anything since.


----------



## myown

since the wedding i have seen hardly any pap-pics. some of her shopping, but not as much as it used to be


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge looked every inch the yummy mummy as she visited a London primary school today but had some competition in the style stakes in the shape of Turner Prize-winning artist Grayson Perry.

Resplendent in a £450 loose fitting navy dress by Madderson London that showed a hint of baby bump, the Duchess was all smiles as she arrived at Barlby Primary School in West London.

Perry, meanwhile, wore a typically daring short black dress that he had designed himself and showed off a pair of legs that were almost as enviable as Kate's own. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rty-children-Grayson-Perry.html#ixzz3Ov3ZS79s


----------



## Bentley1

Good to see her out and about.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That outfit is awful, but it's nice to see her actually engaged in her work and smiling.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I would like that outfit without the two pockets with the trim.


----------



## Swanky

She's not stunning by any means, but I think she's just adorable, and part of it is the seemingly sweetness she exudes.  She seems to be fun enough and not take herself too seriously.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was almost upstaged by colourful artist Grayson Perry during a visit to a London school yesterday, but this morning, all eyes were back on the Duchess of Cambridge as she met foster carers in Islington.

The 33-year-old opted for a more fashionable look than yesterday's pared-back smock dress by maternity label Madderson, teaming her brown silk Hobbs dress, which is not part of a maternity line, with opaque black tights and court shoes.

High street brand Hobbs is one of the Duchess' favourite labels and a frequent choice for engagements. In November, she was seen in a polka dot top by the same label during a reception she hosted at Kensington Palace.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ress-meeting-foster-carers.html#ixzz3P0HNEmxL


----------



## Sharont2305

VickyB said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> ITA. Kate looks at least 10 years older than she is but she always has. The make up and hair are dated and unflattering. With all the best make up artists and hair stylists at her finger tips, this is the best she can do? I don't get it.



Believe me when I say that in real life her skin is amazing when she is make up free. Its the make up that makes her look older


----------



## Bentley1

Sharont2305 said:


> Believe me when I say that in real life her skin is amazing when she is make up free. Its the make up that makes her look older




Is it really? She looks
To have a good amount of dark circles, fine lines, sagging, 
Etc. Skin issues that are hard to cover up with makeup. I think she's very pretty, but her skin doesn't look to be in the best shape, imo.


----------



## berrydiva

I still can't get over how tiny she carries her babies.


----------



## Florasun

swanky mama of three said:


> she's not stunning by any means, but i think she's just adorable, and part of it is the seemingly sweetness she exudes.  She seems to be fun enough and not take herself too seriously.



+1


----------



## Sasha2012

When the Duchess of Cambridge returned to Royal duties last week, she exuded her usual elegance as  six months pregnant  she positively glowed on her first public engagement for weeks.

But, as these exclusive pictures show, it was a very different-looking Kate who made an off-duty shopping trip earlier in the week.

With her hair scraped back into a ponytail, some strands of grey streaking her usually glossy locks, and appearing wan and pale, the Duchess  who has just celebrated her 33rd birthday  seemed out of sorts as she climbed awkwardly into her chauffeur-driven car, struggling with three shopping bags.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-transformed-returns-duty.html#ixzz3P7kGufPE


----------



## solange

Not sure that's grey...  It matches the grey spots in the background so much it kind of looks like the camera's or photo editor's fault.


----------



## Swanky

*Kate Middleton Cradles Her Growing Baby Bump at the Kensington Leisure Centre *






*Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge* (aka *Kate Middleton*) cradles her growing baby bumpwhile visiting the new Kensington Leisure Centre on Monday morning (January 19) in London, England.
The 33-year-old *pregnant* royal helped open the Kensington Leisure Center, which is a new building to replace the one in which her husband *Prince William* and brother-in-law *Prince Harry* used to visit for swimming lessons when they were younger.
*Duchess Kate* also toured the facilities and watched students engage in sports activities.
FYI: *Kate *is wearing a _Séraphine _coat.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's not stunning by any means, but I think she's just adorable, and part of it is the seemingly sweetness she exudes.  She seems to be fun enough and not take herself too seriously.


I think she's beautiful.  Stunning is a strong word but I'd call her stunning before I'd use the word to describe Amal Clooney (who's repeatedly been described that way).  Unless they are two different things - and you can be stunning w/o being beautiful.  But if that's the case, then striking would probably be the word to use.
Anyway, I think Will picked good.  They seem to be happy and she seems to have taken very well to the royal life.


----------



## ByeKitty

solange said:


> Not sure that's grey...  It matches the grey spots in the background so much it kind of looks like the camera's or photo editor's fault.



Agree... Also, it looks like roots in her natural hair color, which looks more like a dark blonde, obviously more greyish than the coppery brown dye.


----------



## Sasha2012

They might have spent the last two weeks in a £14,000 Caribbean villa but, laden with bags and carrying their young son, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge looked very much like any other set of parents as they strode through St. Lucia's tiny airport.

The family was seen boarding a British Airways plane as they prepared to travel back to London, following their annual holiday on the island of Mustique.

Kate, who is almost seven months pregnant, and William were on the island to celebrate Carole Middleton's 60th birthday on the 31st January, as well as for a final family break before they become parents for a second time in April.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-William-Kate-fly-Mustique.html#ixzz3RHdXV6HL


----------



## Sasha2012

She showed off her musical skills courtesy of a ukulele session at a London school on Tuesday and today, the Duchess of Cambridge was back on creative form as she turned her hand to painting.

Kate, who showed off a noticeably larger baby bump beneath her cream coat, was visiting the headquarters of Ben Ainslie Racing in Portsmouth as part of her work with the 1851 Trust, which encourages young people to get involved in sailing.

The Trust's new building is currently under construction and includes a mural wall painted by children drawn from six local schools - and now the Duchess of Cambridge to boot.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ainting-session-Portsmouth.html#ixzz3RY8WgYwj


----------



## Tivo

I think her appeal is she looks so incredibly average and that's relatable to the average woman.
She seems sweet but the Royal "tea" is its an act.


----------



## Sasha2012

As a British fashion icon, The Duchess of Cambridge was unlikely to let a trip to the seaside pass without it influencing her personal style. 

Kate wore a nautical-inspired dress for her visit to the headquarters of Ben Ainslie Racing in Portsmouth today as part of her work with the 1851 Trust, which encourages young people to get involved in sailing. 

The loose-fitting boat-print frock by Somerset by Alice Temperley showcased the Duchess's growing baby bump as she tried out a sailing winch simulator in front of staff at the 170m Spinnaker Tower which sits on Gunwharf Quays.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ainting-session-Portsmouth.html#ixzz3RaTv0g2v


----------



## Tivo

I wish she would stop doing her own makeup. At first it was endearing, now it's like just hire someone.


----------



## Bentley1

Tivo said:


> I think her appeal is she looks so incredibly average and that's relatable to the average woman.
> She seems sweet but the Royal "tea" is its an act.




Is she supposedly a "bish" IRL? I do find her like able, as do most people I know, so it's interesting to hear it may just be an act. If so, she's pretty darn good at it.


----------



## VickyB

Tivo said:


> I wish she would stop doing her own makeup. At first it was endearing, now it's like just hire someone.



Yes. Her makeup application skills are for the birds. Her skin doesn't look very good either.


----------



## Sasha2012

As royal visits go, this was one that couldn't have been more perfect if it tried. After visiting the headquarters of Emma Bridgewater, a pottery company that specialises in the artfully pretty designs she so loves, the Duchess travelled on to a family centre where she found herself surrounded by excited children.

Smiling as she joined in with the fun, the Duchess, who is seven months pregnant, told parents that 'George would have loved this' as she accepted a t-shirt for her son and a babygro for the new arrival.

The Duchess was at the Action for Children Cape Hill Children's Centre in Smethwick, where she joined families for a play date and was presented with a beaded bracelet, hand made for her by nine-year-old Karam Singh.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-charity-mug-helped-create.html#ixzz3S7VAr7o1


----------



## Flawn08

I love her but she really needs to upgrade her make up skills.. she has obvious droopy eyelids, wrinkles and saggy skin. She is not even 35!


----------



## blingaholic

She's 7 months pregnant.  Maybe she's not sleeping well.


----------



## Eva1991

Tivo said:


> I think her appeal is she looks so incredibly average and that's relatable to the average woman.
> She seems sweet but the Royal "tea" is its an act.



I think she looks average and over the top at the same time. She always has a smile on her face which makes her very likeable and warm but she looks immaculate all the time: her clothes and accessories are always on point and her hair looks perfect. Women like her and envy her at the same time.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah, she doesn't have the best skin and hasn't been aging well for years now. 
This Predates her pregnancy.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

Bentley1 said:


> Yeah, she doesn't have the best skin and hasn't been aging well for years now.
> This Predates her pregnancy.


 


But that is kind of why I like her, she seems more relatable to me for having wrinkles and looking sleepy, I would much rather see that than what I see on some of these other boards...just saying...


----------



## DivineMissM

debbiesdaughter said:


> But that is kind of why I like her, she seems more relatable to me for having wrinkles and looking sleepy, I would much rather see that than what I see on some of these other boards...just saying...



Agreed.  She looks like me and my friends (aka, a normal woman).  She'd be less appealing if she was all botoxed, pinched, and pulled.


----------



## Bentley1

debbiesdaughter said:


> But that is kind of why I like her, she seems more relatable to me for having wrinkles and looking sleepy, I would much rather see that than what I see on some of these other boards...just saying...




I totally agree with you


----------



## LnA

DivineMissM said:


> Agreed.  She looks like me and my friends (aka, a normal woman).  She'd be less appealing if she was all botoxed, pinched, and pulled.




+1

She looks older than her age but in this world of plastic faces, I like that she looks natural. 

But I definitely think she needs some assistance with makeup. Not because she needs to look younger but she certainly doesn't need to make herself look more aged, which is what her current makeup is doing.


----------



## shiny_things

Bentley1 said:


> Is she supposedly a "bish" IRL? I do find her like able, as do most people I know, so it's interesting to hear it may just be an act. If so, she's pretty darn good at it.



Nah, she's known for being pretty chilled out and down to earth. But make no mistake this pair have got one hell of a PR team. Their entire image, real or not, is 'just a normal couple'.

What annoys me the most though was how Kate was made out to be 'a normal, working class girl' when she couldn't have been further from it. Her family are incredibly wealthy and although not aristocracy, have some very high up connections and friends.


----------



## Eva1991

shiny_things said:


> Nah, she's known for being pretty chilled out and down to earth. But make no mistake this pair have got one hell of a PR team. Their entire image, real or not, is 'just a normal couple'.
> 
> What annoys me the most though was how Kate was made out to be 'a normal, working class girl' when she couldn't have been further from it. Her family are incredibly wealthy and although not aristocracy, have some very high up connections and friends.



She may not be working class but she seems very "normal" to me. Having high connections and wealth doesn't necessarily define you as a person. I think she's a devoted mother and wife. Don't know if it's just an image her PR team is trying promote, but when she gave birth to George she went to stay at her parents' house so her mother could help her. That made me like her even more.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was the spot in which she spent her final night as a member of the Middleton clan so when the Goring Hotel asked the Duchess of Cambridge to join them for its 105th birthday celebrations, it was an invitation she couldn't refuse.

Today the Duchess, who is seven months pregnant, was pictured leaving the five-star London property, which was closed for a birthday makeover during January and reopened nine days ago.

Kate, who is currently home alone while husband Prince William tours China and Japan, had a noticeably bigger bump than on her last appearance two weeks ago and was glamorous in a patterned purple dress by British brand Erdem. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...tel-s-105th-birthday-party.html#ixzz3TFPH70qo


----------



## guccimamma

i think she looks good. i looked like a moose when i was 7 months pregnant.


----------



## Alexenjie

shiny_things said:


> Nah, she's known for being pretty chilled out and down to earth. But make no mistake this pair have got one hell of a PR team. Their entire image, real or not, is 'just a normal couple'.
> 
> What annoys me the most though was how Kate was made out to be 'a normal, working class girl' when she couldn't have been further from it. Her family are incredibly wealthy and although not aristocracy, have some very high up connections and friends.


 
Kate's mom was a flight attendant before she quit that job because she was pregnant with Kate and started her party company. Kate's dad had some inherited money for education from a long ago grandfather, that was how the Middleton kids went to the best schools. In the meantime her mother's business grew but the year before Kate started her expensive schooling the company only had 10 employees. 

I think her parents are wealthy now but it doesn't sound to me like Kate grew up with lavish wealth. Her parents business has apparently done really well with Kate's royal connections but without those connections they would probably not have nearly as much money as they have now. 

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/article-1721541/How-did-Kate-Middletons-family-make-money.html


----------



## Sasha2012

He might not see as much of his grandson George as he might like but the Prince of Wales was all smiles when he came face-to-face with the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Westminster Abbey today.

Charles and his wife, the Duchess of Cornwall, were attending the Commonwealth Day Observance service, and stood with William and Kate as they waited for the Queen to arrive.

Any troubles appeared well hidden, with the Duchess, who has less than six weeks to go before giving birth, smiling broadly as she arrived on the arm of Prince William, himself recently returned from a successful tour of China and Japan.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...yals-mark-Commonwealth-Day.html#ixzz3TuilvJke


----------



## BridesdeGala

Sasha2012 said:


> Any troubles appeared well hidden,



Photo 3 tells a different story as does the huge physical gap between W and K.  These two just look annoyed and fake. Note W's hands and lip biting. QE and PP have done such a good job of representing the monarchy. Let's hope the young ones get over the personal issues soon.

So wish Harry would take over....he has such a positive spirit.


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> He might not see as much of his grandson George as he might like but the Prince of Wales was all smiles when he came face-to-face with the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Westminster Abbey today.
> 
> Charles and his wife, the Duchess of Cornwall, were attending the Commonwealth Day Observance service, and stood with William and Kate as they waited for the Queen to arrive.
> 
> Any troubles appeared well hidden, with the Duchess, who has less than six weeks to go before giving birth, smiling broadly as she arrived on the arm of Prince William, himself recently returned from a successful tour of China and Japan.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...yals-mark-Commonwealth-Day.html#ixzz3TuilvJke





BridesdeGala said:


> Photo 3 tells a different story as does the huge physical gap between W and K.  These two just look annoyed and fake. Note W's hands and lip biting. QE and PP have done such a good job of representing the monarchy. Let's hope the young ones get over the personal issues soon.
> 
> So wish Harry would take over....he has such a positive spirit.



What trouble are they talking about?


----------



## BridesdeGala

anitalilac said:


> What trouble are they talking about?



Stories in the papers are that Charles doesn't get to see his grandson because Kate's parents have taken over. In fact, some say the Mids have moved into the palace " to help Kate". Will appears to spend lots of time away. 

Just unnamed sources and negative PR right now.


----------



## Solemony

I always love that pink coat on her. Both look great as usual. Don't see a problem whatsoever... Can never trust dailymail with their news, one minute Kate was heard having a big showdown with the Queen, and the next Charles is not seeing enough of George. Please what's next? Harry finally decided he wanted to go live in the woods as a bachelor? Lol.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge is seen during her visit to Resort Studios in Cliftonville on March 11, 2015 in Margate, England


----------



## Lounorada

Isn't her due-date next month? She looks great!


----------



## BridesdeGala

In the first photo, can anyone ID the b/w coat on the lady behind Kate? She is wearing black pants.  It looks like it could be Rebecca Deacon, Kate's assistant. Thanks so much!


----------



## sdkitty

Solemony said:


> I always love that pink coat on her. Both look great as usual. Don't see a problem whatsoever... Can never trust dailymail with their news, one minute Kate was heard having a big showdown with the Queen, and the next Charles is not seeing enough of George. Please what's next? Harry finally decided he wanted to go live in the woods as a bachelor? Lol.


I agree
she's lovely
and it's pretty normal for a lot of women to want their mothers around to help with the grandchildren

saying they aren't happy because there is a picture where their bodies aren't touching seems unfair to me


----------



## Sasha2012

They ought to be getting used to royal visits by now. Barely a week after the Countess of Wessex visited the set with the Mexican First Lady in tow, the stars of Downton Abbey had another regal guest - this time, the Duchess of Cambridge.

During her tour Kate, who is due to give birth in less than six weeks, was shown into the wardrobe department and the make-up room before watching a scene from series six being filmed. 

Kate, 33, has long been a fan of the ITV drama and famously revealed that she watches the show with husband Prince William during a conversation with actress Jessica Findlay-Brown in 2011.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rama-gets-royal-visit-week.html#ixzz3UBOwY3LZ


----------



## charmesh

I for one am tired of Downtown Abbey. It's like Masterpiece and PBS's version of Keeping Up With The Kardashians. It's like they can't think of anything else so they just show Downtown.

And I like the ring more on Kate than Diana. Maybe because it has happier karma with Kate


----------



## Carson123

I think Kate's adorable but I would love to see her freshen up her look with a new haircut.  Sometimes I think really long, layered hair ages people


----------



## Bandwagons

Spiky high heel wearing at 8 months pregnant has to be some sort of super power.


----------



## anitalilac

Bandwagons said:


> Spiky high heel wearing at 8 months pregnant has to be some sort of super power.



And bending like that! I cannot bend at all while 8 months!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/13/kate-middleton-says-she-forgets-shes-pregnant-sometimes/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and her husband Prince William attend a service of commemoration for troops who were stationed in Afghanistan on Friday (March 13) St Pauls Cathedral in London, England.

Other members of the royal family in attendance included Prince Harry, Queen Elizabeth and her husband Prince Philip, and Prince Charles and his wife Duchess Camilla.

During an event earlier in the week, Kate was told by a woman that she looked very trim for being in the eighth month of her pregnancy. She replied by saying I sometimes forget Im pregnant, according to Us Weekly.


----------



## charmesh

Phillip is still working part time at 91. They have those long life genes. Probably got them from Queen Victoria


----------



## Midge S

I like Kate's hair,  but I hate seeing her walking down steps in heels that high with no railing.  Someone should at least have her arm.


----------



## Lounorada

That all-navy outfit is lovely, she looks great.

I see you Harry, dressed-up in your finery, looking all handsome


----------



## BridesdeGala

Midge S said:


> I like Kate's hair,  but I hate seeing her walking down steps in heels that high with no railing.  Someone should at least have her arm.



Agree 100%


...and Harry is just so swoon-worthy!


----------



## Bentley1

Midge S said:


> I like Kate's hair,  but I hate seeing her walking down steps in heels that high with no railing.  Someone should at least have her arm.




That was my first thought too, William
Should at least offer his arm. 
Is that not allowed or something.


----------



## Alexenjie

I'd love to see her with shorter hair that she could wear in different ways. Her hair is lovely but very boring, no matter what she does to try to change it up. 

She doesn't look 8 months pregnant but when she was pregnant with George she didn't look very pregnant to me until nearly the end. It must be her long torso that hides the baby until the last minute. 

I wonder if she is going to her parent's home for a couple of months after the new baby is born? I like that she is close with her family.


----------



## Gimmethebag

charmesh said:


> Phillip is still working part time at 91. They have those long life genes. Probably got them from Queen Victoria


I think Prince Phillip and the Queen are an adorable old couple.


----------



## DivineMissM

Alexenjie said:


> I'd love to see her with shorter hair that she could wear in different ways. Her hair is lovely but very boring, no matter what she does to try to change it up.
> 
> She doesn't look 8 months pregnant but when she was pregnant with George she didn't look very pregnant to me until nearly the end. It must be her long torso that hides the baby until the last minute.
> 
> I wonder if she is going to her parent's home for a couple of months after the new baby is born? I like that she is close with her family.



I have a friend who is also pregnant and due like a week after me (and around the same time as Kate as well) and she has the tiniest little bump.  Meanwhile I'm over here looking like I swallowed a watermelon.  It's crazy how different women carry their babies.


----------



## Avril

BridesdeGala said:


> Stories in the papers are that Charles doesn't get to see his grandson because Kate's parents have taken over. In fact, some say the Mids have moved into the palace " to help Kate". Will appears to spend lots of time away.
> 
> Just unnamed sources and negative PR right now.



I don't understand the bad press over Catherine having her parents help out. It is far more usual for the mother to have her own parents over helping out with a baby rather than the in-laws. Just because she's now a member of the royal family, doesn't mean she's no longer human and must spend her days alone in the palace with the staff and only be around other royals. Jees. People need to give the girl a break. She's super close to her family and likes to have them around. She's also in her third trimester of pregnancy so no doubt appreciates the support of her mom and dad. I mean jees it's just ridiculous. "Woman likes to spend time with her parents" - shocker!


----------



## redney

Avril said:


> I don't understand the bad press over Catherine having her parents help out. It is far more usual for the mother to have her own parents over helping out with a baby rather than the in-laws. Just because she's now a member of the royal family, doesn't mean she's no longer human and must spend her days alone in the palace with the staff and only be around other royals. Jees. People need to give the girl a break. She's super close to her family and likes to have them around. She's also in her third trimester of pregnancy so no doubt appreciates the support of her mom and dad. I mean jees it's just ridiculous. "Woman likes to spend time with her parents" - shocker!



Kate can't win. She's damned if she prefers her parents help and she's damned if she decided to be at home with the baby, George, William and nanny(ies) to help.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/17...liam-place-ad-for-discreet-loyal-housekeeper/

*Kate Middleton & Prince William Place Ad for 'Discreet & Loyal' Housekeeper*

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) and her husband Prince William attend the St Patricks Day Parade at Mons Barracks on Tuesday (March 17) in Aldershot, England.

The 33-year-old pregnant royal is approximately eight months pregnant  we cannot wait for another Royal Baby!

Prince William and Duchess Kate recently placed an ad in The Lady, an upscale magazine, for a housekeeper to help around their 10 bedroom home. The ad asks that the person be good with children and dogs, and that Discretion and loyalty is paramount.


----------



## Bentley1

The royals place ads for their help? Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/27...lliam-before-giving-birth-to-next-royal-baby/

Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge (aka Kate Middleton) looks gorgeous as she rocks a bright pink coat while arriving at the Stephen Lawrence Centre on Friday (March 27) in London, England.

The 33-year-old pregnant royal was accompanied by her husband Prince William, 32, took a tour of the centre, which is a place for community learning and social research.

This is Kates final public appearance, she will now be taking maternity leave as she prepares for the arrival of her second child later next month.

FYI: Kate is wearing a dress coat by Mulberry.


----------



## Chloe302225

From an event Catherine did a few days ago


----------



## charmesh

I think that if my job was shaking hands, looking at things I have no interest in & waving I would snap. Her's is just a fancy version of an auto show girl. She must have patience without end


----------



## Echoes

> The Duke of Cambridge has started training to become a pilot of the East Anglian Air Ambulance in the summer.
> 
> Prince William is working with Bond Air Services and will under go job-specific training before he flies missions, Kensington Palace said.
> 
> The mandatory training will involve simulator, helicopter aircraft and in-flight skills training.
> 
> The charity, which has bases in Norwich and Cambridge, ordered a new £1.7m helicopter four years ago.
> 
> It will come into service in Cambridge in April and is set to be flown by Prince William.
> 
> 
> Professional pilot
> 
> The air ambulance attends emergencies across Bedfordshire, Cambridgeshire, Norfolk and Suffolk.
> 
> In his new role with the charity he is due to earn about £40,000 a year but the after-tax salary will be donated to charity.
> 
> Prince William gave up his role as an RAF search and rescue helicopter pilot in September 2013.
> 
> During his seven years flying Sea Kings, he carried out more than 150 missions and completed more than 1,300 flying hours.
> 
> Prince William has begun work a few weeks ahead of the birth of his second child and is likely to take paternity leave, as he did for his first child Prince George, born in July 2013.
> 
> In November 2013 a police helicopter operated by Bonds crashed into a pub in central Glasgow killing the civilian pilot and two police officers onboard, six people on the ground, with another dying two weeks later from injuries received in the pub.




http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-32123622


----------



## missmoimoi




----------



## ByeKitty

Does anyone know when she's due?


----------



## Stansy

Mid-April I think.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Ahhhh I hope its a girl


----------



## 26Alexandra

Glitterandstuds said:


> Ahhhh I hope its a girl




Me too!
I wonder what the name will be


----------



## Staci_W

Glitterandstuds said:


> Ahhhh I hope its a girl



I've been hoping the same. 


I forsee something old sounding for the name like Margaret or Shirley.


----------



## gracekelly

26Alexandra said:


> Me too!
> I wonder what the name will be




The bookies think the following, not necessarily in this order:

Victoria
Alice
Elizabeth
Diana


----------



## clevercat

I am wondering if they'll call her Frances. Classic name and Diana's middle name.


----------



## charmesh

Catherine is also a classic name that goes well with Princess. But it's also the Princess of Orange's name and I see them going with a name that will immediately be recognizable. The same theory goes for Elizabeth. The future queen of Belgium is called Elizabeth. Maybe Victoria because the other Victoria is around 30 while Catherina-amalia is like 10. What classic names are there on Kate's side of the family? Because the next generation of Queens will be Catherina, Elizabeth and Victoria.


----------



## redney

Would love to see them honor Diana or her family in some way.


----------



## Carson123

My guess is on Victoria or Elizabeth


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'd add Alexandra and Mary to the list as those are the Queen's middle names. Although George's middle name is Alexander so idk if they'll do that twice.


----------



## Echoes

Maybe South, since North is taken?


----------



## horse17

:giggles::





echoes said:


> maybe south, since north is taken?


----------



## gracekelly

charmesh said:


> Catherine is also a classic name that goes well with Princess. But it's also the Princess of Orange's name and I see them going with a name that will immediately be recognizable. The same theory goes for Elizabeth. The future queen of Belgium is called Elizabeth. Maybe Victoria because the other Victoria is around 30 while Catherina-amalia is like 10. What classic names are there on Kate's side of the family? Because the next generation of Queens will be Catherina, Elizabeth and Victoria.



Good points and that is why I am thinking she could be called Alice.  Alice was the name of two well thought of women in the family one of whom was Queen Victoria's daughter.  The other Alice was married to the son of George V.  

Frances was the name of Diana's mother and she left D's father for another man so i don't think that is going to be high on the list.  I don 't think Charles would be thrilled to have the child named Diana either.  These names might be included, but I don'think they would be chosen for a first name.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I would go for Mary or Victoria.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Can't see it being Alice. Alice Keppel was a society hostess and long time mistress of King Edward VII.

Through her youngest daughter, she is the great grandmother of Camilla (yes, that one)...who was the mistress of Prince Charles.

Not a great connotation.


----------



## gracekelly

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Can't see it being Alice. Alice Keppel was a society hostess and long time mistress of King Edward VII.
> 
> Through her youngest daughter, she is the great grandmother of Camilla (yes, that one)...who was the mistress of Prince Charles.
> 
> Not a great connotation.



haha!  Ol' Alice Keppel!   Yes, but I think the other two Alice's can overcome that unfortunate association  If QEII could name her daughter Anne, considering Ann Boleyn, then I think Alice could work too.

There aren't any other grandchildren named Elizabeth, so this could happen.  

Well, it is always fun to speculate!

Here is a new thought and totally off the grid.  What about Philippa in honor or Prince Phil?  Or Charlotte for Prince Charles?


----------



## arwen

I also hope for a girl and guess Elizabeth and Diana will be in the name, also have a strong feeling for Victoria. Maybe Victoria Elizabeth Diana.

Any guesses on the date?


----------



## lovehgss1

There are a few Alice's within the BRF that are very highly regarded. Princess Alice, Duchess of Gloucester was quite a favorite of Queen Elizabeth II though I don't know if William knew her well as she died when he was a youngsters. More importantly Princess Alice of Battenberg (a granddaughter of Queen Victoria) later Princess Alice of Greece of was Prince Philip's mother. Regardless, my gust says W&K wont name a daughter Alice.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Given William's view of Camilla and Alice's notoriety...I'd wager against it


----------



## DivineMissM

gracekelly said:


> haha!  Ol' Alice Keppel!   Yes, but I think the other two Alice's can overcome that unfortunate association  If QEII could name her daughter Anne, considering Ann Boleyn, then I think Alice could work too.
> 
> There aren't any other grandchildren named Elizabeth, so this could happen.
> 
> Well, it is always fun to speculate!
> 
> Here is a new thought and totally off the grid.  What about Philippa in honor or Prince Phil?  Or Charlotte for Prince Charles?



Her sister is Phillippa Charlotte, so I don't see her using either of those.    Too bad, because either would be lovely.


----------



## Carson123

Doesn't the Brits have the cutest names? I feel like if we Americans named a kid Phillipa, everyone would be like huh? But it's so sweet on Brits. Kind of in line with the way they use words like "lovely" and such. Or maybe I've had too much wine [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## chowlover2

26Alexandra said:


> I would go for Mary or Victoria.



I agree!


----------



## judymercer

like her coats and dresses.


----------



## qudz104

Carson123 said:


> Doesn't the Brits have the cutest names? I feel like if we Americans named a kid Phillipa, everyone would be like huh? But it's so sweet on Brits. Kind of in line with the way they use words like "lovely" and such. Or maybe I've had too much wine [emoji5]&#65039;




Yes!!! I love British names! They're of course the same as names here but are rarer here I think and just not as cute lol, or perhaps it's the addition of the accent that makes it so.


----------



## lh211

The general consensus is that the US has crazy names! Although American style baby names are becoming more popular in UK and Aus....


----------



## labelwhore04

I'll take a classic name over all the ridiculous things people are naming their kids these days. I appreciate people who give their kids classic names. People think names like "Elizabeth" are boring and "common" but soon enough you'll be in the minority to have a normal name.


----------



## charmesh

labelwhore04 said:


> I'll take a classic name over all the ridiculous things people are naming their kids these days. I appreciate people who give their kids classic names. People think names like "Elizabeth" are boring and "common" but soon enough you'll be in the minority to have a normal name.



And I'm sure the normal Brits are naming their kids all kind of trendy crap too. It's just different trendy crap. Most people in America aren't naming their kids North (even though I've seen that one a couple of times on Instagram, including older children) and Blue.


----------



## DivineMissM

charmesh said:


> And I'm sure the normal Brits are naming their kids all kind of trendy crap too. It's just different trendy crap. Most people in America aren't naming their kids North (even though I've seen that one a couple of times on Instagram, including older children) and Blue.



I've seen much worse.  Brynlee, Mykinzee, Kenidie, Ramzey, Dawsyn...  All normal (albeit trendy) names, with horrible spellings.  I don't understand why people do this.  I'd take North or Blue over that made up nonsense any day.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Saw on twitter they're putting up no parking signs around the Lindo Wing for April 15-30. Baby will be here soon!


----------



## labelwhore04

Have they confirmed the sex?


----------



## Echoes

^^^  I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be a kid otherwise.


----------



## Bentley1

Echoes said:


> ^^^  I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be a kid otherwise.



There's always In Vitro.


----------



## Livia1

Echoes said:


> ^^^  I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be a kid otherwise.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL


----------



## sanmi

^

lol...


----------



## deacc

arwen said:


> I also hope for a girl and guess Elizabeth and Diana will be in the name, also have a strong feeling for Victoria. Maybe Victoria Elizabeth Diana.
> 
> Any guesses on the date?



That would be a perfect name! ( Any order is fine.) 


Anything to do with Camilla ...


----------



## ByeKitty

deacc said:


> That would be a perfect name! ( Any order is fine.)
> 
> 
> Anything to do with Camilla ...



I'm still trying to figure out why people hate Camilla... As I've understood, she was basically Charles' first love, but he was (indirectly?) told to marry someone else because she was not suited (too old?) for the job. Sad state of affairs all round!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people hate Camilla... As I've understood, she was basically Charles' first love, but he was (indirectly?) told to marry someone else because she was not suited (too old?) for the job. Sad state of affairs all round!




We love Camilla over in the royal ladies fashion thread. She's one of the harder working royals, always appropriate, and wears fab jewels.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people hate Camilla... As I've understood, she was basically Charles' first love, but he was (indirectly?) told to marry someone else because she was not suited (too old?) for the job. Sad state of affairs all round!


I think she was married when Charles married Diana.  And then she and Charles carried on some sort of affair or flirtation (during his marriage to Diana).  So Diana fans would not like her.  I'm sure a Brit can chime in her and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Mumotons

Camilla married when Prince Charles was posted overseas, the reasons why the split are still unclear. The affair was rekindled after the death of Earl Mountbatten in 1979. I think the reason why a lot of people still dislike Camilla is that she appears to have been very much on the scene in some form or another when Charles married Diana, and regardless of the spin since Diana died a lot of people are disgusted by what they perceive as the cynical use of a naive young girl at the time of their marriage, where Diana wasn't given any proper support and expected to put up with it. If I married and then discovered that my husband was still in love with some one else it would be heartbreaking. I think too there was a feeling of kings etc have always had mistresses etc, stiff upper lip and get on with it, but Diana, quite rightly IMHO didn't see why she had too. The Royal family learnt a whole lot from the sad mess


----------



## Kamilla

What!?  My name is disliked as a future royal name for a girl?  

All kidding aside, yes, naming their girl Camilla, Camille, or any similar form (if they have a girl) would be in bad taste.  I doubt that name is even considered in their list of baby names.  I could imagine the name they would choose for a girl would be as similar as the name George, which was a popular name for the Monarchs of Great Britain.  Perhaps Anne, Victoria..

If they want to be cute ...Sophia, Elsa, Anna like the Disney characters would be great choices.  because that little girl will love watching Sophia the First and Frozen. Little girls love to call themselves Elsa.


----------



## daffyduck

If they have a daughter, I'm guessing that they would name her Diana as tribute to her late grandmother.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ByeKitty said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people hate Camilla... As I've understood, she was basically Charles' first love, but he was (indirectly?) told to marry someone else because she was not suited (too old?) for the job. Sad state of affairs all round!




Well, she should've left. Instead she stayed to be the other woman.


----------



## Stansy

According to the bookmakers a little girl named Diana will be born saturday


----------



## shiny_things

ByeKitty said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why people hate Camilla... As I've understood, she was basically Charles' first love, but he was (indirectly?) told to marry someone else because she was not suited (too old?) for the job. Sad state of affairs all round!



Yep. People tend not to like Camilla because she wasn't St Diana (who was not the angel she was portrayed to be). They always both loved eachother but were pretty much forced into marrying other people. When they finally did get married, I was happy for them that they finally had eachother.

I cannot see a baby girl having Diana in her name, I think she is held in disdain by many of the Royals and I think it would not be appreciated. But if that's what W&K they want I hope they stick to it regardless of what anyone thinks.


----------



## redney

I would guess if William and Kate choose to honor Diana it would be in a middle name. 

I also can't see any family in the BRF or other European royal lines using "Disney" names like Anna or Elsa on their children. Traditional names seem more the expectation and norm, especially for those in direct line for the throne.


----------



## zen1965

Anna is a very traditional name. 
Quite a few aristocrats named their daughters that. However, it became rather popular with people from all walks of life. Nowadays, it is not considered a particularly "upper crust" name anymore. However, I would never regard it as a Disney name.


----------



## sdkitty

shiny_things said:


> Yep. People tend not to like Camilla because she wasn't St Diana (who was not the angel she was portrayed to be). They always both loved eachother but were pretty much forced into marrying other people. When they finally did get married, I was happy for them that they finally had eachother.
> 
> I cannot see a baby girl having Diana in her name, I think she is held in disdain by many of the Royals and I think it would not be appreciated. But if that's what W&K they want I hope they stick to it regardless of what anyone thinks.


I think a lot of people have come around now and see Charles and Camilla as a match.  But when Diana was alive, in addiiton to all the business about him cheating on her, etc., she was young and beautiful and Camilla was ugly in comparison.  So the public sees this young beautiful princess being cheated on with this less attractive woman.......
Yes, Diana was flawed but her physical attractiveness combined with her charm and her humanitarian work, made her very lovable IMO


----------



## lulu212121

Any specific reason why people think it's a girl? I heard about the paint samples, but that's all I've heard. The news this morning seemed to be speaking as if it's been confirmed, they said something about Alice being the name.


----------



## ByeKitty

shiny_things said:


> Yep. People tend not to like Camilla because she wasn't St Diana (who was not the angel she was portrayed to be). They always both loved eachother but were pretty much forced into marrying other people. When they finally did get married, I was happy for them that they finally had eachother.
> 
> I cannot see a baby girl having Diana in her name, I think she is held in disdain by many of the Royals and I think it would not be appreciated. But if that's what W&K they want I hope they stick to it regardless of what anyone thinks.



ITA!

It's very clear that Camilla was vilified by the media, and Diana (as much as I like her) was put on a pedestral. As I've read, both Charles and Diana cheated during their marriage.


----------



## redney

zen1965 said:


> Anna is a very traditional name.
> Quite a few aristocrats named their daughters that. However, it became rather popular with people from all walks of life. Nowadays, it is not considered a particularly "upper crust" name anymore. However, I would never regard it as a Disney name.



You're right about Anna. I was thinking about it in a Disney context as another poster suggested.


----------



## Chloe302225

ByeKitty said:


> ITA!
> 
> It's very clear that Camilla was vilified by the media, and Diana (as much as I like her) was put on a pedestral. As I've read, both Charles and Diana cheated during their marriage.


 I think the reason Camilla was hated was she never really let Charles go. Diana once famously said that they were three people in her marriage. Charles seemed to have never really gave his marriage to Diana a real go. From what I have read he was cheating from the very early years of his marriage. Charles and Diana's marriage from my perspective seemed to be doomed from the start because Camilla and Charles never really ended their relationship


----------



## charmesh

If Charles was a real man Camilla wouldn't have been a problem. If there were three people in his marriage that is his fault. Diana wasn't a saint & neither was Camilla, but Camilla couldn't make him do anything he didn't want to do


----------



## Eva1991

Victoria would be a nice and royal name. I also love Elsa that another tpfer suggested. However, I think they'll go for Elizabeth (if the baby is a girl) to honor the Queen.


----------



## Bentley1

Elizabeth is a beautiful name, hope they go with that if it's a girl. Really hoping it's not Anna, Elsa, Victoria or Diana. But that's just me.


----------



## charmesh

Bentley1 said:


> Elizabeth is a beautiful name, hope they go with that if it's a girl. Really hoping it's not Anna, Elsa, Victoria or Diana. But that's just me.


I don't think they would go with Elizabeth because she wouldn't be the main "Princess Elizabeth" in Europe. The little future queen of the Belgians is called Elisabeth. And for that matter the future Queen of Sweden is Victoria, but she is at least another generation removed. There are a million of other classic names that have been used by English queens and princesses. Or maybe they will choose a name to honor a European relative or friend. Princess Eugenie is named after a French Empress. Alice is not only the name of an English princess, it is the name of Prince Phillip's mother.

And there is always the chance that they will go with a quirky upper class English name. This baby is the spare. The name is a little less important than George's name, because more than likely George will be King George. These people have the long life gene so probably sometime in his 60s or 70s unless somebody ahead of him retires. That seems to be popular in Europe.


----------



## Bentley1

charmesh said:


> I don't think they would go with Elizabeth because she wouldn't be the main "Princess Elizabeth" in Europe. The little future queen of the Belgians is called Elisabeth. And for that matter the future Queen of Sweden is Victoria, but she is at least another generation removed. There are a million of other classic names that have been used by English queens and princesses. Or maybe they will choose a name to honor a European relative or friend. Princess Eugenie is named after a French Empress. Alice is not only the name of an English princess, it is the name of Prince Phillip's mother.
> 
> And there is always the chance that they will go with a quirky upper class English name. This baby is the spare. The name is a little less important than George's name, because more than likely George will be King George. These people have the long life gene so probably sometime in his 60s or 70s unless somebody ahead of him retires. That seems to be popular in Europe.




Interesting! I agree, her name isn't as important as George's. It'll be fun to see what they end up naming her. I believe they will likely choose Diana as a middle name, but who knows?


----------



## ByeKitty

I like Victoria and Elizabeth. How about something like Emma?


----------



## Sharont2305

If its a girl I m going with Alice Elizabeth Frances, Elizabeth to honour the Queen and its also Kate's middle name, Frances to honour Diana as it was her middle name, also it was Diana's mother's name. There is no way baby will be called Diana, the name comes with so much baggage.


----------



## caitlin1214

redney said:


> I would guess if William and Kate choose to honor Diana it would be in a middle name.
> 
> I also can't see any family in the BRF or other European royal lines using "Disney" names like Anna or Elsa on their children. Traditional names seem more the expectation and norm, especially for those in direct line for the throne.



They could use Anastasia. 

Prince Philip is related to the Romanov family. (He's the great-nephew of Empress Alexandra). It was his DNA they tested against Anna Anderson's to see if she was, in fact, the lost empress, as she claimed.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Still no baby?


----------



## Bentley1

Isn't the baby over due? I thought she was due weeks ago.


----------



## siworae

I just read on fb that she's in labor!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Saw on CNN that she's been admitted to the hospital. It's finally happening! LOL. I feel like she was pregnant forever this time whereas last time it went super quick.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I have a gut feeling she's having another boy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Everyone will be so disappointed. Poor kid LOL.


----------



## arwen

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Saw on CNN that she's been admitted to the hospital. It's finally happening! LOL. I feel like she was pregnant forever this time whereas last time it went super quick.


 

Yes, I feel exactely the same!


----------



## Avril

So exciting!


----------



## RAINDANCE

I'd like it to be a boy named Phillip !


----------



## carebearz

Daughter! Sky news just announced!


----------



## Avril

It's a girl!!!


----------



## arwen

So happy for them! 
I hope we get to know the name soon.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Yay!!!! A Princess


----------



## sanmi

Wow, it's a baby girl...


----------



## gelbergirl

Finally a baby!  A big girl!


----------



## carebearz

I see major retail therapy boost!


----------



## Eva1991

Congratulations to both of them! So happy it's a girl!


----------



## tangowithme

I'm very happy for them. A little girl... looking forward to finding out her name in the next few days.

It was a quick delivery, too!


----------



## Stansy

Congratulations to them!


----------



## lanasyogamama

The clothes that baby girl wears are going to sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Congratulations!


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww I'm happy it's a girl!


----------



## maudlin18

I was secretly hoping she would have a girl this time around! Glad to hear they're all doing well. Yay to a quick labour & delivery, too!


----------



## kaitydid

Aww, it's a girl! Congratulations to William and Kate!


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> The clothes that baby girl wears are going to sell like hotcakes!


oh yeah, girls are so much more fun to dress than boys and I'm sure she'll be cute


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I hope the middle name is Diana or Frances


----------



## clevercat

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I hope the middle name is Diana or Frances




Me too. I loathe the way the 'Establishment' has tried to airbrush Diana out of history. I really do hope William is able to pay tribute to his mother when choosing the baby's name.


----------



## boxermom

I'd love to se a photo of Prince George with his baby sister once she's home. :She will probably be as cute as he is.

Agree about shopping for girls--I could easily spend a ton more on clothes for my granddaughter than grandson if I didn't control myself.


----------



## prettyprincess

Congratulations to them! I hope they name her Diana.


----------



## Sasha2012

Prince George has arrived at the Lindo Wing to meet his newborn sister, offering a timid wave to the gathered crowds from the hospital steps. 

The one-year-old was brought to St Mary's Hospital by his father at 4.15pm after the birth of the princess this morning.  

The new princess was born at 8.34am today weighing 8lbs and 3oz less than three hours after Kate, 33, was admitted to hospital. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...liam-s-new-royal-baby-GIRL.html#ixzz3YzoWENp1


----------



## Lounorada

George is too adorable!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/02/prince-william-steps-out-after-baby-daughters-birth/

*Prince William Makes Statement After Baby Daughter's Birth*

Prince William is beaming with pride while exiting the Lindo Wing at St Marys Hospital on Saturday (May 2) in London, England.

This was the first time that the 32-year-old royal has been spotted since the birth of his baby girl with wife Kate Middleton earlier in the day.

Were very happy, thank you. Im just going to pick up George, William told reporters while leaving the hospital. Watch the video below!


----------



## Stansy

My guess for the name is Elizabeth Sophia Diana.


----------



## ByeKitty

Would be a huge statement if they actually named her after Diana... I'd be surprised TBH!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ There's no way IMO. Maybe they could sneak in a middle name.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Damn they're already leaving the hospital. She was there for what 10hrs? Did they come and go this quickly with George too I can't remember.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They spent some more time there with George, but I remember thinking they left really quickly. People told me that was normal in the UK. You stay longer in the U.S.


----------



## sdkitty

wow....two kids one year apart.  Of course she'll have help but still.  This will be an adjustment for the little prince.


----------



## labelwhore04

I just want to know the name!


----------



## ByeKitty

sdkitty said:


> wow....two kids one year apart.  Of course she'll have help but still.  This will be an adjustment for the little prince.



Well they're almost 2 years apart, right? George was born in 2013!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> I just want to know the name!




Me too! 

I'm going with Elizabeth because there is already Queen Mary of Denmark and Queen Victoria of the Netherlands. And I don't particularly like Alice. Charlotte is a front runner but I don't know where that came from. Maybe they'll surprise us with something more obscure. Some of their ancestors had a million middle names to chose from.


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> Well they're almost 2 years apart, right? George was born in 2013!


you're probably right
I was going by one of the articles posted above which called him a one-year-old


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ He was born in July of 2013 so yes he's nearly two. Still very close!


----------



## Swanky

*How does she do it? Speedy Kate Middleton emerges with new baby daughter looking immaculate - just 12 hours after she arrived at hospital and 10 hours after giving birth to 8lb 3oz second child *


*Prince William and Kate Middleton have taken their new daughter home just hours after she was born today*
*Prince George offered a shy wave as he arrived at the Lindo Wing this afternoon to meet his little sister*
*It is the first time George has been seen in the UK publicly since his own birth at the hospital in 2013 *
*Kate, 33, gave birth to a baby girl at 8.34am  less than three hours after being admitted to the Lindo Wing*
*The little girl is fourth-in-line to the throne and will be known as Her Royal Highness Princess (name) of Cambridge*

 




The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have taken their new baby daughter home just 12 hours after arriving at hospital and ten hours after giving birth.
The couple emerged on the steps outside the Lindo Wing at St Mary's Hospital shortly after 6pm and the world was given a brief glimpse of the new princess, who was wrapped in a white blanket.
The newest Royal, whose name is yet to be announced, was born at 8.34am today weighing 8lbs and 3oz - less than three hours after the Duchess was admitted to hospital.








The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge emerged from the Lindo Wing with their new baby girl wrapped in a white blanket just after 6pm 










The Royal baby, who will be fourth in line to the throne, emerged with his parents on the steps of the Lindo Wing wearing a lemon bonnet











 
Kate dressed in a lemon and white Jenny Packham dress (left) as the world caught a glimpse of the new princess for the first time













Kate gives a wave as she holds on tightly to the new princess, who is fourth in line to the throne after her older brother Prince George







A name for their new daughter is yet to be revealed, although it took two days for officials to announce the name of Prince George in 2013


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3044227/Kate-Middleton-Prince-William-s-new-royal-baby-GIRL.html#ixzz3Z0gLtRi4


----------



## Swanky

The princess, whose name is not yet known, appeared to be fast asleep as the cameras flashed and her parents smiled for the cameras 








The new parents smile adoringly for the hundreds of people that turned out to catch that first glimpse of their new baby daughter








Prince Williams smiles adoringly down at his new daughter while she is held in the arms of his wife. They welcomed their second child shortly after 8.30am this morning






 
Kate, 33, had a firm hold on her new daughter before taking her back to Kensington Palace for the night. They'll all go as a family to their home in Norfolk tomorrow










 
The Duchess of Cambridge gives a wave to the media (left) and beamed (right) just hours after going into labour with her first daughter














Flashback: The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge leaving the Lindo Wing today (left) and Prince Charles with Diana on the same spot when Prince William was born in 1982 (right)


----------



## Swanky

The newest Royal was born at 8.34am today weighing 8lbs and 3oz - less than three hours after the Duchess was admitted to hospital





 






This is the moment the family first stepped through the doors of the Lindo Wing (left) with Prince William helping his wife down the steps












 
The couple didn't answer any questions, though William earlier told reporters he was 'very happy' as he brought young George to the hospital to meet his baby sister







 





 
Happy family: The Duke and Duchess looked delighted at their daughter - and at the public reception as they were cheered on the steps







 The new Royal met her big brother just a couple of hours before she was taken out onto the steps of the Lindo Wing, as he was two years ago


----------



## Swanky

Photographers gathered outside the Lindo Wing to desperately capture that shot of the new baby after hours of waiting to see her









The announcement of the birth was given by way of a statement released by Kensington Palace shortly after 11am. It was then posted on the palace's official Twitter page two minutes later









The couple went back into the hospital for a few minutes before emerging again with the baby in a car seat. They put her in the back and William got into the driver's seat and took his new daughter back to Kensington Palace with his wife









William carries his newborn baby daughter in her car seat to their family car before strapping her safely in the back 





 The little princess - pictured at just a few hours old - is the fourth in line to throne and the fifth great-grandchild of Queen Elizabeth II, 89







 She slept soundly in her mothers arms before they transferred her to the baby seat, which was all decked out in white, and into the car






 

'Two out of two': Prince William jokes about getting the baby's car seat into the back of the car successfully unlike last time


The Duke and Duchess leave hospital with baby daughter








*#ROYAL BABY: MORE THAN 632,000 PEOPLE TWEET ABOUT PRINCESS  *

People from across the world have taken to social media in their hundreds of thousands to talk about the Royal birth.
Twitter released an interactive graphic which showed that tweets peaked 10 minutes after the princesss birth was announced  with 4,500 posted per minute at 11.25am.
More than 632,000 tweets have been posted using the hashtag #RoyalBaby so far  and it remains the number one trending topic globally on the network.
Kensington Palaces tweet officially announcing the birth of the princess was retweeted more than 30,000 times and favourite more than 21,000 times. 

Prince George was taken to the Lindo Wing to meet his newborn sister, offering a timid wave to the gathered crowds from the hospital steps, at around 4pm this afternoon.
The 21-month-old was driven from the family home at Kensington Palace to St Mary's Hospital by his father, Prince William, and stayed for about an hour before he was taken back home for his bath and tea with his nanny.

Both mother and her newborn daughter were said to have been 'doing well' when the news came shortly after 11am today. The baby, whose name is not yet known, will be known as Her Royal Highness Princess of Cambridge.
After being lifted out of the car and put on the ground to walk, George stretched out his arms to be lifted back up by his father before offering a timid wave to the gathered media and fans.
Cheers erupted for the young prince, who has not made a public appearance in the UK since his own birth in 2013, as he made his way towards the Lindo Wing in his father's arms.
After walking a few steps holding his father's hand, the one-year-old stretched out his arms to be picked back up by his father before being encouraged to wave to the gathered crowds. 
Beaming with pride, William was seen mouthing 'good boy' in his son's ear before giving him a tender kiss on the head. The pair then disappeared behind the hospital doors to reunite with Kate and the new princess in a scene reminiscent of Prince Harry's birth in 1984. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3044227/Kate-Middleton-Prince-William-s-new-royal-baby-GIRL.html#ixzz3Z0hGCQgA


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm sure she will be cute! George has little 'Shiloh' lips - so pouty!


----------



## Midge S

Very cute.  and as much as Kate kinda bugs me, being in heels just hours after giving birth is impressive. 

I'm going to go with Alice for the name simply because I think it would make the Queen happy.   since it was also Prince Phillip's mother's name it works too (although I doubt there is very much push to name a child after her).  Alice Elizabeth Frances is my guess.


----------



## labelwhore04

I hope they use Diana as a middle name. It would just feel wrong for them to not include Diana in the name. It's a nice name too and would go nicely with whatever first name they choose.


----------



## Bentley1

Wow, I'm impressed she's up, dressed and walking so soon. Shouldn't she be resting/healing? She looks great and the baby is adorable.


----------



## Geena1999

I can't imagine going through labor and 8 hours later be all glammed up waving to cameras!  I would just be wanting to rest! My hat goes off to her!


----------



## Sasha2012

Kate looks great! she always makes pregenancy look so effortless and she doesn't even look like someone who gave birth less than 24 hours ago.


----------



## Stansy

I would have loved to see them wearing pink like QE II 

Chapeau for Kate looking this good after only a couple of hours! I am sure George and baby girl will be a cute handfull


----------



## nycmom

Wow she is amazing&#8230;up, dressed, in heels (!) and looks great...I am very impressed!

I got teary watching how sweet and caring Prince William was with George, he seems like such a good father, I couldn't help but think how proud Diana would have been.


----------



## stylemepretty

What a cutie. And Kate is a freak of nature to be looking so well after just giving birth!


----------



## buzzytoes

How long did they take to come out with George's name? I can't remember if it was the same day or if it took awhile.


----------



## Eva1991

Love the dress she chose for the occasion though I was hoping she'd go for something pink. Hats off to her for leaving the hospital so soon, wearing heels and make up! How does she do it? I'd be exhausted and in my bed all day!


----------



## Eva1991

buzzytoes said:


> How long did they take to come out with George's name? I can't remember if it was the same day or if it took awhile.



A couple of days.

My vote goes for Alexandra. I really like that name. Charlottle seems a good option as well and the most popular one so far.


----------



## MarvelGirl

LOL. She is probably on lots of drugs to be able to be up and in heels like that only hours after giving birth.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its not that unusual, though kudos to her. I gave birth at 9pm at night with our second son and left the next day at 3pm. It all depends on you. I just wanted to get home and start my own routine and felt great physically.

Congrats to them. Kate looked amazing. And Will was very sweet with George.

I hope we see a nod to Diana with the name in some way.


----------



## Eva1991

MarvelGirl said:


> LOL. She is probably on lots of drugs to be able to be up and in heels like that only hours after giving birth.



When she had George, the media reported that she didn't take any drugs at all during the labor, not even painkillers. My guess is she didn't take any today either. Besides, her labor this time wasn't that long. She was admitted at 6am and gave birth at 8.30am.


----------



## charmesh

It's an easier recovery when you don't do the drugs. You can change position up until the second the kid pops out. And I'm sure someone did her hair. And she was only out there a short time. She's probably at home right now lounging in sweats.


----------



## nastasja

I want to know the name! Didn't they announce George's name before she got out of the hospital? Or maybe I'm remembering incorrectly...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

killerlife said:


> I want to know the name! Didn't they announce George's name before she got out of the hospital? Or maybe I'm remembering incorrectly...



No, it was two days after the birth.


----------



## caitlin1214

She's beautiful! 

British landmarks have been lit up in pink lights:  

More pictures at link: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3065720/Britain-turns-pink-new-Princess.html


----------



## caitlin1214

It was so sweet of them to have coffee and pastries sent to the people waiting for the baby.


----------



## sanmi

The baby is so adorable and Kate looks good.


----------



## .pursefiend.

She looks great! And the baby is adorable. Congratulations to them!


----------



## Pinkified J

Kate looks amazing!


----------



## Laila619

That precious baby girl is beautiful! Kate looks lovely. Will and George were too cute.


----------



## poopsie

So happy that it is a little girl


----------



## usmcwifey

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, I'm impressed she's up, dressed and walking so soon. Shouldn't she be resting/healing? She looks great and the baby is adorable.




Yeah I'm a little [emoji53]put off that she has to be up and picture perfect within hours of birth... She looks amazing but you can tell she's exhausted ...


----------



## stylemepretty

She probably wanted to get out of that hospital and go home to rest and recover. And knowing there were so many people waiting outside.


----------



## Alexenjie

Kate looks just glowing with beauty and happiness. I don't understand at all the need to wear heels but whatever makes her happy .... 

I'm glad it's a girl. I can't wait to find out the name though I am not usually enamored with the names their kids end up with (including George). 

I'm wondering if Kate will go to her parents house for several weeks like she did after George's birth. I think it is great that she is so close with her family.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The news said Will and Kate will go to their country home in Norfolk.


----------



## sdkitty

I love that he drives them himself .  Diana would be proud.
  Kate looks beautiful.  
I like that the queen wore a pink suit to celebrate the birth of the baby girl.


----------



## deacc

Love the video with Geroge waving.  His expressions are so funny. I wonder what he is thinking! 

_Why are there so many people outside screaming? Why are they dress so funny?_


----------



## DivineMissM

Geena1999 said:


> I can't imagine going through labor and 8 hours later be all glammed up waving to cameras!  I would just be wanting to rest! My hat goes off to her!



I know!  I also gave birth yesterday, and I can't imagine having to leave the house period, much less get all dressed up and do so in front of the world.  I bet she felt just awful.  It doesn't show though, she looks great.  I hope she's home resting in her sweats now though!  

Did she stay longer with George?  I don't seem to remember it being so shocking that she was up around already then.  But maybe it's just because I know exactly how she feels this time.




caitlin1214 said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> British landmarks have been lit up in pink lights:
> 
> More pictures at link:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3065720/Britain-turns-pink-new-Princess.html



Love all the pink!  What a sweet gesture.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DivineMissM said:


> I know!  I also gave birth yesterday, and I can't imagine having to leave the house period, much less get all dressed up and do so in front of the world.  I bet she felt just awful.  It doesn't show though, she looks great.  I hope she's home resting in her sweats now though!
> 
> 
> 
> Did she stay longer with George?  I don't seem to remember it being so shocking that she was up around already then.  But maybe it's just because I know exactly how she feels this time.




Congrats! 
She did stay longer with George.


----------



## Swanky

*And now for my audience with the Queen! 'Besotted' William and Kate HAVE settled on a name for the princess... but will only reveal it once the Prince has informed his grandmother in person*

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have decided on a name for their daughter but want to inform the Queen personally today before it is publicly released, royal sources have revealed.They  introduced their newborn  the most senior royal princess to be born for 65 years  to her brother George and to their families yesterday.

And today it is understood she will meet her great-grandmother, the Queen, when the family leave Kensington Palace to embark on a new life in Norfolk, where the monarch is in residence. 
There is no protocol which says the monarch needs to be consulted about the name of a newborn in the family, and senior royal sources have stressed she has no expectation of being informed in person before the princess's name is made public.
However, William, who has grown especially close to his grandmother in recent years, has apparently decided to afford her the honour when they meet in Sandringham. 








Prince Charles waved cheerily as he left Kensington Palace after spending an hour-and-a-half getting to know his new granddaughter 








The Duchess of Cornwall smiled proudly for the cameras as she and Prince Charles left Kensington Palace with Prince Charles yesterday afternoon
Prince Charles and Camilla arrived at Kensington Palace shortly after Carole and Pippa Middleton to visit the newborn princess
Prince Charles told earlier in the week of his desire for a little granddaughter. He was among the first to visit the little princess in London today 


It is expected that William and Kate will leave London with their two children this morning for Anmer Hall, their ten-bedroom mansion on the estate in Norfolk. 
The Queen and Prince Philip are currently in residence at Wood Farm, another sprawling house used by the royals just a few minutes' drive away. 
One senior royal source suggested to the Mail yesterday that they expected the Queen, who will return to Buckingham Palace tomorrow for the first time since before Easter, to be introduced to her fifth great-grandchild shortly after William arrives. 
It is likely the Queen and Prince Philip, aged 89 and 93 respectively, will drive to Anmer, in order to make life a little easier for their grandson.
'I think it would be wholly reasonable to expect the Queen to be introduced to her great-granddaughter in Norfolk,' the source said.
An insider added: 'The Queen and her grandson have grown exceptionally close in recent years and he trusts her judgement implicitly. 







Kate's mother and sister were the first of the royal couple's relatives to visit the newborn baby who was brought home to Kensington Palace last night just ten hours after being born 
Driving past the world's media in a black Range Rover, Kate's mother and sister arrived at the palace at around 11.30am on Sunday morning 

Carole Middleton looked after Prince George yesterday afternoon as his mother was in labour. She is thought to have left Kensington Palace when the 21-month-old was collected by his father to go to the hospital
Carole and Pippa Middleton arrived at Kensington Palace at around 11.30am to meet the baby princess for the first time this morning 
'Indeed, William is far more likely to turn to her than even his father, as he did when he was unhappy about the guest list that had been forced upon him for his wedding. 
'She told him to rip it up and start again with the people he actually wanted there. She is rather indulgent of her grandson like that and wants him to enjoy family life as much as he can before he becomes immersed in the formalities of royal life. It is understandable that William would want to see her in person.'
Yesterday the Queen beamed as she was driven away from St Mary Magdalene church in Sandringham by Prince Philip. But worshippers hoping for a name to be revealed during the service were left disappointed. Rector the Rev Jonathan Riviere said he referred to the princess in prayers only as 'a little girl'.
Kate's mother Carole and her sister Pippa were first to have a cuddle with the little princess, who appears to have inherited the duchess's dark hair.

They drove through the gates of Kensington Palace at 11.31am yesterday and did not leave until after 6pm.
The Middletons pipped royal grandfather Prince Charles to the post, as they did at the birth of Prince George.
Charles drove himself down from Highgrove, his private residence in Gloucestershire, with his wife, the Duchess of Cornwall, to meet the granddaughter he had so desperately wanted.
The couple arrived, smiling and waving, at William and Kate's residence, Apartment 1A, at 12.46pm and stayed for an hour and a half. Charles has openly spoken of his hope that his son and daughter-in-law would produce a granddaughter, saying last year: 'I hope it will be a girl this time.'


----------



## Swanky

*CHARLOTTE AND ALICE ARE FAVOURITE: 10,000 WAGERS PLACED ON DAY PRINCESS WAS BORN*
With the nation still eagerly awaiting a name for the new princess, bookmakers were making a killing.
On the day she was born, almost 10,000 individual wagers were placed alone &#8211; with Charlotte and Alice the clear favourites.
A spokesman for Ladbrokes said the betting markets had been in 'total mayhem' but listed both names as 3/1 joint favourites, with Victoria (5/1) and Elizabeth (6/1) in hot pursuit.
The Duke and Duchess could choose Charlotte &#8211; the feminine form of Charles &#8211; in honour of the baby's grandfather, the Prince of Wales. Charlotte is also the middle name of Kate's sister Pippa Middleton.
Intriguingly, Olivia has been the biggest mover since the baby arrived, and is now chalked up at 7/1, having been just 50/1 first thing on Saturday morning. Alexandra (8/1) and Diana (10/1) have also been popular choices with punters.
Outsiders include Florence (33/1), Rose (33/1) and Maude at 100/1.
Ladbroke's Jessica Bridge said: 'Bookies all over the UK are hoping and praying for any name other than Alice, Charlotte, Victoria, Elizabeth, Olivia, Alexandra or Diana.'
Coral also reported yesterday that its odds on Olivia had crashed from 66/1 to just 4/1.






Kate's father Michael Middleton arrived at Kensington Palace this afternoon shortly before 2pm to meet his granddaughter for the first time 
Mr Middleton failed to raise a smile as he drove himself through the palace gates this afternoon to join his wife, daughters and granddaughter 








The Queen and the Duke of Edinburgh were seen leaving St Mary Magdalene Church in Sandringham this morning. They are staying privately in Norfolk this weekend and will return to Buckingham Palace on Tuesday

There was a poignant reminder, too, that his late wife, William&#8217;s mother Diana, Princess of Wales, had also longed for a girl. Over the weekend her best friend, Rosa Monckton, wrote on Twitter: &#8216;How Diana would have loved a granddaughter.&#8217;
She later posted a picture of Diana with her daughter Dominica, who was her godchild. She retweeted a message of support that read: &#8216;She would be so proud. Our queen of hearts &#8211; may she live on in our new princess.&#8217;
William and Kate remained behind closed doors yesterday but were keen to pass on their thanks for the thousands of messages of goodwill they have received.
On Saturday they had made a heart-stealing appearance on the steps of the Lindo wing of St Mary&#8217;s Hospital, Paddington, with their 8lb 3oz daughter.
A Kensington Palace spokesman said in a statement: &#8216;The duke and duchess are hugely grateful for the messages of congratulations they have received from people all over the world. It means a great deal to them that so many people have celebrated the arrival of their new daughter.
&#8216;Their royal highnesses were today visited by the Prince of Wales, the Duchess of Cornwall, Mr and Mrs Middleton, and Pippa Middleton.&#8217;
Kate&#8217;s father arrived at 1.38pm and stayed for three hours. There was no sign of the duchess&#8217;s brother, James.
There was, however, a visit from Kate&#8217;s midwife, Professor Jacqueline Dunkley-Bent, who was keen to check on mother and baby.
Prince Harry, who is on a month-long placement with the army in Australia, spoke to his brother and sister-in-law by phone &#8211; and possibly via video call. 






Professor Jacqueline Dunkley-Bent, director of midwifery at Imperial College Healthcare NHS Trust, arrives at Kensington Palace today

The prince, a doting uncle to his nephew George, 21 months, said of his new niece: 'She is absolutely beautiful. I can't wait to meet her.' 
That is unlikely to be for another two to three weeks. Yesterday much of the talk around the royal baby was of how radiant the duchess &#8211; in a £2,000 buttercup print Jenny Packham dress and Jimmy Choo heels &#8211; looked, even though she had the help of her personal hairdresser.
Kate is believed to have undergone much of her labour at home in her Kensington Palace apartment, being admitted to hospital only at 6am on Saturday and giving birth just two and a half hours later. 
According to well-placed sources, the atmosphere in the royal residence was 'surprisingly calm' with members of the couple's security detail even popping out for a burger at Byron on nearby Kensington High Street late on Friday evening. 
William and Kate have made clear that the hospital photo opportunity will be their daughter's last appearance for some time. 
The couple are fiercely protective of their children's privacy and it is likely &#8211; apart from the possibility of a family portrait being released in the coming weeks &#8211; to be the last time the princess will be seen in public until her christening in three or four months. Even then, that is unlikely to be a public event, with only a handful of photographs released to the media.
One of the reasons that William and Kate have chosen to bring up their children at Anmer Hall in Norfolk is that its extensive private grounds mean visitors can escape the public eye. The ten-bedroom property is on the Queen's Sandringham estate. 






Cheers and chants of 'Princess! Princess!' rang out from the hundreds of well-wishers and tourists gathered outside the palace and the hospital as soon as the news was announced

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have said they are 'hugely grateful' for all the warm wishes they have received since the birth of their daughter. 
In a statement issued on the couple's behalf they said the congratulations of people around the world meant 'a great deal' to them as thousands continued to celebrate the little princess's birth. 
Born on Saturday at 8.34am, the baby girl - whose name is still not known - was taken home to Apartment 1A at Kensington Palace by her proud parents.
Yesterday morning Kate and William's relatives flocked to meet her, with Carole and Pippa Middleton the first to arrive. They were followed by Charles and Camilla who beamed with delight as they drove themselves past the palace gates. 
The Queen is staying privately in Sandringham where she will remain until Tuesday. She will likely meet the baby, her fifth great-grandchild, when the Cambridges decamp to Norfolk tomorrow. 
The princess, whose name has still not been revealed, was born at the Lindo Wing of St Mary's Hospital yesterday weighing 8lbs and 3oz.  
'The Duke and Duchess are hugely grateful for the messages of congratulations they have received from people all over the world,' a Kensington Palace spokesman said this afternoon. 
'It means a great deal to them that so many people have celebrated the arrival of their new daughter.' 
It also emerged the couple would not reveal their daughter's name this evening. Officials said the couple did not plan to make any further statement this evening, meaning the world will have to wait another day to learn the name of the princess.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3066669/William-Kate-settled-name.html#ixzz3Z7oWf3J4


----------



## ByeKitty

Maybe they will name her Caroline?


----------



## RAINDANCE

I think it will be Diana and that is why they are telling The Queen first to make sure she approves. 

Personally I would prefer either Elizabeth or Alice as that was the name of the DOE's mother but I'm sure we'll know shortly.


----------



## charmesh

Charlotte Elizabeth Diana


----------



## Laila619

I'm saying Charlotte.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't like the first name.


----------



## boxermom

charmesh said:


> Charlotte Elizabeth Diana



I'm so glad that Diana is remembered in the new princess's name.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I like her name.. especially for the nod to her late grandmother


----------



## charmesh

.pursefiend. said:


> I like her name.. especially for the nod to her late grandmother



Elizabeth is also Kate's mother's middle name. So both grannies got a nod.


----------



## .pursefiend.

charmesh said:


> Elizabeth is also Kate's mother's middle name. So both grannies got a nod.



that is so cool!


----------



## lallybelle

Loves it! Both Grandma's and Great Grandma get a shout out.


----------



## sanmi

Loves it. Charlotte Elizabeth Diana.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

caitlin1214 said:


> She's beautiful!
> 
> British landmarks have been lit up in pink lights:
> 
> More pictures at link:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3065720/Britain-turns-pink-new-Princess.html




This is something Kim dreams about LOL


----------



## tangowithme

Lovely name!


----------



## ByeKitty

I like it!!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Love the name!!! Both Grandma's honored, how lovely.

I also LOVE that in the 21st century we still have Kings/Queen Prince/Princess etc..


----------



## Hermes4evah

Love Charlotte! The Queen, the future King Charles and Diana all honored at once. They couldn't have chosen better. They are a lovely family.


----------



## chowlover2

Love it!


----------



## Hermes4evah

I've always believed that, the day William becomes King, we will be seeing much more honor and attention bestowed on Diana's memory. Possibly even a large memorial in London. If I were him, it would sadden me at the thought of her buried  on that lonely little island. She deserved more.


----------



## charmesh

Hermes4evah said:


> Love Charlotte! The Queen, the future King Charles and Diana all honored at once. They couldn't have chosen better. They are a lovely family.


And her mother who they seem very close too. It nice to see that she has married into a royal family and her family didn't disappear from her life.


----------



## Nolia

I really think/hope that they use "Frances" in the name somewhere to honour Diana.

Maybe something like Mary Frances Elizabeth.


----------



## qudz104

I like the name! Personally, I love the name charlotte. And I like the nod to all the elders.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Charlotte of Monaco!


----------



## storeberry

I thought Alice would be more traditional sounding but still a nice name!


----------



## slang

Love the name!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hermes4evah said:


> I've always believed that, the day William becomes King, we will be seeing much more honor and attention bestowed on Diana's memory. Possibly even a large memorial in London. If I were him, it would sadden me at the thought of her buried  on that lonely little island. She deserved more.




I've always wondered how much Diana's side of the family is a part of William and Harry's life. I went to Kensington Palace a few years ago and  they had a shrine to her with all her memorable dresses and video packages in different rooms


----------



## usmcwifey

Beautiful name!


----------



## prettyprincess

boxermom said:


> i'm so glad that diana is remembered in the new princess's name.



+1000


----------



## labelwhore04

Love the name. I'm so happy they honoured Diana too.


----------



## Hermes4evah

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I've always wondered how much Diana's side of the family is a part of William and Harry's life. I went to Kensington Palace a few years ago and  they had a shrine to her with all her memorable dresses and video packages in different rooms




I don't know how much they are now. Probably not much   But in 30 or so years will it matter? There will probably be a new Earl of Spencer who never knew his Aunt and his King will want her honored. How can anyone refuse him?

Just speculating of course. 

Btw. Prince George is adorable!!! They were saying this was the first time he's been seen in public in the UK since his birth.


----------



## skarsbabe

Great name!  George & Charlotte. Love it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not a big fan of Charlotte, but it's nice that's she's named after all her grandparents so I like it. I think Elizabeth and Diana are perfect middle names. In this order it has a very regal ring to it.


----------



## Lounorada

Such a lovely name, they chose well  George and Charlotte are nice complimentary names.


----------



## zen1965

I like Charlotte. It is quite popular in parts of continental Europe, too.
I am not very kein on the name George, though.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

So I expect Charlotte to be the top girl name of 2015 lol


----------



## Hermes4evah

zen1965 said:


> I like Charlotte. It is quite popular in parts of continental Europe, too.
> I am not very kein on the name George, though.




I think they went less traditional with Charlotte because she is the second child. George will be King one day. They needed something more historic for him . 
I have a feeling had they had a girl first, Elizabeth would have been the first name.


----------



## Freckles1

Love Charlotte!! How fantastic!!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Glitterandstuds said:


> So I expect Charlotte to be the top girl name of 2015 lol




I agree![emoji14]
In Belgium a lot of girls are named Charlotte. That's why I don't like it so much.


----------



## pink1

Love the name!  And happen to live in Charlotte


----------



## erinrose

Love that they honored his mom, Princess Diana! What a beautiful gesture!


----------



## Sasha2012

Glitterandstuds said:


> So I expect Charlotte to be the top girl name of 2015 lol



For the first time in about 70 years


----------



## bisbee

I love the name.  

Charlotte was my mother's name - my granddaughter's middle name is after her, but my son chose Cameron (for the initial).  I wish they had chosen Charlotte instead!


----------



## charmesh

Hermes4evah said:


> I think they went less traditional with Charlotte because she is the second child. George will be King one day. They needed something more historic for him .
> I have a feeling had they had a girl first, Elizabeth would have been the first name.



Charlotte is a super traditional name. There was even a Queen Charlotte. Alice is less traditional than Charlotte is, I think it only came into use in the royal family during the Victorian/Edwardian era.


----------



## ByeKitty

zen1965 said:


> I like Charlotte. It is quite popular in parts of continental Europe, too.
> I am not very kein on the name George, though.



Yeah it does seem so... "normal", haha. I see Charlottes nearly everyday! 
But I still like it, especially combined with the other names.


----------



## boxermom

I'm pretty sure the Royals aren't as concerned about popular names in the way the general public is. They are comfortable with more traditional names. I haven't met a young boy named George in a long time. There are more Charlottes, I believe, but for them it's important to honor their family. They managed to honor both families, which I think is great.


----------



## Lounorada

Hermes4evah said:


> I think they went less traditional with Charlotte because she is the second child. George will be King one day. They needed something more historic for him .
> I have a feeling had they had a girl first, Elizabeth would have been the first name.


 
I agree.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she looks like Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Eva1991

I was rooting for Alexandra but I love Charlotte too; it's traditional and regal as well.


----------



## charmesh

boxermom said:


> I'm pretty sure the Royals aren't as concerned about popular names in the way the general public is. They are comfortable with more traditional names. I haven't met a young boy named George in a long time. There are more Charlottes, I believe, but for them it's important to honor their family. They managed to honor both families, which I think is great.



I have an unusual first name. So it was very important to me that my kids have very traditional names. I didn't even get creative with middle names. I wanted to make sure their names looked good on a business card, so I said their full names out loud with President and Prince. Nothing is worse than a trendy name that has started going down market.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ My aunt put "Justice" in front of my cousin's potential names. She rejected anything too cutesy because my cousin's name had to sound sophisticated enough for her to grow up and be taken seriously as a Supreme Court justice.


----------



## stylemepretty

Charlotte Elizabeth Diana. Beautiful. A nod to Charles, the Queen, Kate's mother and Diana.


----------



## 26Alexandra

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ My aunt put "Justice" in front of my cousin's potential names. She rejected anything too cutesy because my cousin's name had to sound sophisticated enough for her to grow up and be taken seriously as a Supreme Court justice.




[emoji1] that's really funny!


----------



## Hermes4evah

I love that they chose Diana and not Frances to honor Diana. Gutsy move that shows how devoted he is to his mother's memory.


----------



## Hermes4evah

charmesh said:


> Charlotte is a super traditional name. There was even a Queen Charlotte. Alice is less traditional than Charlotte is, I think it only came into use in the royal family during the Victorian/Edwardian era.




I was thinking more along the lines of a ruling Queen -  which Charlotte would be if she inherits the throne. There haven't been many in British history if I recall right. Elizabeth, Mary and Victoria are all I can think of. And I believe Victoria was a child of a second son and not born to be queen. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## gelbergirl

I was hoping they'd throw in a name from Kate side.  Like Kate's mothers name.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I like it, flows nicely.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

gelbergirl said:


> I was hoping they'd throw in a name from Kate side.  Like Kate's mothers name.



Charlotte is Pippa's middle name and Elizabeth is Kate's and her mother's middle name so they got in there if indirectly.


----------



## charmesh

Hermes4evah said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a ruling Queen -  which Charlotte would be if she inherits the throne. There haven't been many in British history if I recall right. Elizabeth, Mary and Victoria are all I can think of. And I believe Victoria was a child of a second son and not born to be queen. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


There was a Queen Regent named Charlotte, probably married to one of the Georges. I doubt they would want to name a baby after Bloody Mary. The other Queen Mary was married to King. And more than likely George will be king, infant mortality among upper middle class children is fantastic. And if he dies of old age I'm sure his children will be next in line. Look at it this way. Friday Harry was fourth in line, it's Monday and now he's fifth in line. The spare eventually gets moved further and further from the throne.


----------



## deacc

Really happy with the name, I am so glad Diana was honored. So glad Alice is no where to be found.


----------



## Carson123

deacc said:


> Really happy with the name, I am so glad Diana was honored. So glad Alice is no where to be found.




+1. I also hope she grows to look more like Kate than will [emoji4]


----------



## boxermom

charmesh said:


> I have an unusual first name. So it was very important to me that my kids have very traditional names. I didn't even get creative with middle names. I wanted to make sure their names looked good on a business card, so I said their full names out loud with President and Prince. Nothing is worse than a trendy name that has started going down market.



Very smart of you.


----------



## purseprincess32

Lovely name!


----------



## youngster

Hermes4evah said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a ruling Queen -  which Charlotte would be if she inherits the throne. There haven't been many in British history if I recall right. Elizabeth, Mary and Victoria are all I can think of. And I believe Victoria was a child of a second son and not born to be queen. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.



Princess Charlotte of Wales (1796 - 1817 and, yes, I had to cheat and look up the dates lol) was the only child of the future George IV and only legitimate grandchild of George III.  She would have been Queen but died in childbirth.  (Apparently, she suffered terribly and her husband was devastated as they were a love match.)  

Her death meant that George III had not a single legitimate grandchild alive and no heir to the British throne after his sons who were all middle aged.  So, the sons all then set about casting off long standing mistresses and finding eligible princesses and ladies to marry in order to produce a legitimate heir.  George III's fourth son, Prince Edward Duke of Kent, married Victoria of Saxe-Coburg and their daughter was Princess Victoria, who became Queen Victoria.  

Besides the Elizabeths, Mary and Victoria, there was also Queen Anne who ruled for a few years at the beginning of the 1700's.  There was another Mary, Queen Mary II, who ruled jointly with her husband, King William III back in the late 1600's.  They chartered The College of William and Mary which is one of the oldest universities in the U.S.


----------



## Hermes4evah

Carson123 said:


> +1. I also hope she grows to look more like Kate than will [emoji4]




It may not be so bad if she does. [emoji4] Will is the male image of Diana. I'm amazed at how much he resembles her.


----------



## Hermes4evah

youngster said:


> Princess Charlotte of Wales (1796 - 1817 and, yes, I had to cheat and look up the dates lol) was the only child of the future George IV and only legitimate grandchild of George III.  She would have been Queen but died in childbirth.  (Apparently, she suffered terribly and her husband was devastated as they were a love match.)
> 
> 
> 
> Her death meant that George III had not a single legitimate grandchild alive and no heir to the British throne after his sons who were all middle aged.  So, the sons all then set about casting off long standing mistresses and finding eligible princesses and ladies to marry in order to produce a legitimate heir.  George III's fourth son, Prince Edward Duke of Kent, married Victoria of Saxe-Coburg and their daughter was Princess Victoria, who became Queen Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the Elizabeths, Mary and Victoria, there was also Queen Anne who ruled for a few years at the beginning of the 1700's.  There was another Mary, Queen Mary II, who ruled jointly with her husband, King William III back in the late 1600's.  They chartered The College of William and Mary which is one of the oldest universities in the U.S.




Thank you for that! Very interesting.


----------



## Ladybug09

boxermom said:


> I'm so glad that Diana is remembered in the new princess's name.



Mee too!!







.pursefiend. said:


> I like her name.. especially for the nod to her late grandmother


I love the name. I figured Elizabeth would be in there.


I wonder if she's going to take a break from having babies.


----------



## redney

I love the name and love they released a few photos and her name, and now can go underground for a few months.


----------



## HiromiT

Beautiful name and I'm so glad they included Diana.


----------



## labelwhore04

LOLOL people are such fools. 

*William and Kate *

*Royal Subjects Fooled *

*By Princess Doppelgänger *

*Prince William* and *Kate Middleton* caused  a huge stir in London by taking their new baby out for a stroll amongst  the commoners -- or at least they would have ... but instead a couple  of look-alikes did it.   
The imposters are definitely dead ringers for Wills and Kate -- and,  of course, the baby stroller made everyone think they were getting a  first look at *Princess Charlotte Elizabeth Diana*. Several people shamelessly came up and asked for pictures.
 Alas, the fake royals are really just Heidi Agan and Simon Watkinson  -- they're kinda famous over there for posing as the royal couple -- but  obviously not so famous they can't still fool the kingdom.
 There's a new sucker born every minute.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/09/prince-william-kate-middelton-lookalikes-london-photos/#ixzz3Zl6mjbxo
​ 



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/09/prince-william-kate-middelton-lookalikes-london-photos/#ixzz3Zl6i3foc
​

http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/09/prince-william-kate-middelton-lookalikes-london-photos/


----------



## myown

^those Doppengänger don't even look like Kate&Will


----------



## lizmil

I didn't think they looked that much like them either, maybe from a good distance.


----------



## Sharont2305

Omg, Gorgeous pic released of George and Charlotte, can't link at the moment


----------



## Meghann

We're delighted to share the first photo of Prince George with his little sister Princess Charlotte 






Twitter


----------



## Sasha2012

Cradling his two-week-old little sister in his lap, Prince George plants a loving kiss on Princess Charlotte, proving he is every inch the proud big brother.

Captured here in a beautiful series of photographs, taken by the Duchess of Cambridge and released last night by Kensington Palace, its clear how much the new siblings have bonded.

The first official photographs of the Princess were taken at the familys country home, Anmer Hall in Norfolk, just two weeks after Charlottes birth on May 2.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...en-doting-mum-Norfolk-home.html#ixzz3cJpKK04G


----------



## September24

OMG he is too cute


----------



## Lounorada

Oh my, those photos are GORGEOUS! 
I can't handle the cuteness!


----------



## Bentley1

George is just absolutely adorable! 
Charlotte has her dad's pretty blue eyes.


----------



## Longchamp

Too much cuteness.:kiss:


----------



## Hermes4evah

Prince George is drop dead adorable!


----------



## sanmi

So cute...


----------



## qudz104

Omgggg I cannot handle the cuteness!!


----------



## chowlover2

OMG! They are simply too cute together!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

They are so adorable! So, so precious!

They are so cute I'm gonna die!


----------



## CobaltBlu

too cute. look how adorable that little guy is with his sister.


----------



## lizmil

He's going to be a heart breaker, and the future king.


----------



## kcf68

I just love those pictures!


----------



## kaitydid

Those photos are adorable!


----------



## sdkitty

so sweet!
and I understand Kate took the photos


----------



## myown

I really love how they dress George!


----------



## ByeKitty

Aw yes, adorable


----------



## Swanky

*All eyes on gorgeous George! Prince steals the show with royal wave  from Buckingham Palace balcony as mummy makes her first outing after  giving birth to join in Queen's birthday celebrations*

Decked  out in all their military finery, with bearskins, cavalry and soldiers  galore, the Royal family assembled in central London today for the  Trooping of the Colour to mark the Queen's official birthday.
But  despite all the splendour on show, there was only one star, as gorgeous  Prince George made his first appearance on the balcony of Buckingham  Palace to wave at the adoring crowds gathered below alongside the  Duchess of Cambridge, making her first appearance since giving birth  last month.
The  young price was wearing a baby-blue outfit trimmed with white frills,  in a deliberate echo of Price William's own outfit when he first  appeared on the balcony held by Charles 31 years ago. When George had  appeared at the window of the palace earlier in the day, he had been  wearing a dark jumper.  





 

Queen Elizabeth waves from the balcony  of Buckingham Palace during the Trooping of the Colour parade to mark  her official birthday, alongside Prince George who delighted the adoring  crowds waiting below





 

How times change: The royal family  pictured 31 years ago as Prince William was taken on to the balcony for  the first time during the Trooping of the Colour while being held by  father Prince Charles (left)





 



 

Spitting  image: Prince George, who was earlier pictured wearing a dark blue  jumper, was dressed in a baby blue outfit with frills for his appearance  - in deliberate echoes of his own father's outfit in 1984 

Prince George waves from Buckingham  Palace balcony flanked by father Prince William, mother Kate, the Duke  and Duchess of Cornwall, the Queen, Prince Andrew and Prince Harry,  pictured in the background, in his first official appearance on British  soil





 

Prince George waves to the crowds at the Trooping the Colour parade during his first appearance on the Buckingham Palace balcony





 

Prince George, was earlier pictured  smiling at the windows of Buckingham Palace wearing a navy blue cardigan  from Trotters, ahead of his appearance on the balcony when he changed  into an outfit mirroring that worn by his own father at the same event  three decades ago





 



 

Familiar  face: While being held up to the windows of Buckingham Palace, Prince  George was pictured pulling an expression that bares a striking  resemblance to the face Prince Harry pulled when he first appeared on  the palace balconyhttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

Wife  Kate, looking elegant as ever in a blue and white   floral pattern dress  by Catherine Walker, was riding separately in a   open-topped Barouche  carriage alongside Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall,   and Prince Harry. 
George&#8217;s  appearance on the balcony comes weeks before   his second birthday in  July. Father, Prince William, and grandfather,   Prince Charles, both of  whom will be riding in the procession, attended   their first Trooping at  two.




 
Kate was seen riding in a horse-drawn carriage   alongside the Duchess of  Cornwall in her first public appearance since   giving birth to Princess  Charlotte





 

Prince Charles (left) and Prince  William (right)   wore traditional bearskin hats and red tunics in their  roles as Colonel   of the Grenadier Guards, and Colonel of the Irish  Guards respectively





 
Prince Harry, who left the military  last month after   a decade in service and two combat tours of the Middle  East, rode in   the carriage with Camilla and Kate dressed in the uniform  of the   Household Cavalry, where he remains a Commissioned Officer

The    parade began at Buckingham Palace before moving through Horse Guards    Parade, The Mall and Admiralty Arch to mark the Queen's official    birthday.
The  monarch, who turned 89 this year, was taken past   cheering crowds in a  horse-drawn carriage alongside husband Prince   Philip, wearing full  bearskin hat and accompanying red tunic which he   is entitled to wear as  he is Colonel of the  Grenadier Guards.
Prince  Harry was also pictured dressed in the uniform of   the Household  Cavalry, where he remains a Commissioned Officer,  having  quite active  service at the end of last month.




 

The Queen smiles as she heads back  towards   Buckingham Palace from Horse Guards Parade after taking part in  the   Trooping of the Colour





 

Members of the Household Guard march behind the Barouche carrying the Queen and Prince Philip during the Trooping of the Colour

The annual event has taken place for  hundreds of   years, but only became associated with the royal family  during the   reign of Charles II, when it was decided it would mark the  official   birthday of the monarch






 

Following the parade, Prince Andrew,  the Duchess of   Cambridge, the Duchess of Cornwall, Prince Harry,  Princess Eugenie and   Princess Beatrice were pictured on the balcony of  Buckingham Palace





 

The royals await the arrival of Prince William, Prince George, the Queen and Prince Philip on the balcony of Buckingham Palace 





 

While most of the fly-past was  cancelled due to the   cloudy weather, the Red Arrows still managed to  play their part in the   celebrations

Camilla,  Duchess of Cornwall, was riding in the   open-topped Barouche along with  Kate and Prince Harry, while Princess   Eugenie and Beatrice occupied a  third alongside their father Prince   Andrew. 
Princess  Beatrice was wearing a black jewelled head   piece from London milliner  Juliette Botterill and an vintage inspired   copper coat dress from London  -based designer Suzannah. Princess   Eugenie is wearing a cream hat also  from London based milliner Juliette   Botterill. 
The  only senior royals not present are the Earl and   Countess of Wessex who  will represent the monarch at a Swedish royal   wedding. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...te-s-birth-Trooping-Colour.html#ixzz3cyWb1fa5http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

Adorable! George is such a handsome, happy little boy


----------



## sanmi

little George is so adorable..


----------



## ByeKitty

William's expression is the exact same now as it was 31 years ago


----------



## kaitydid

George steals the show! He's such a little cutie!


----------



## Bag*Snob

ByeKitty said:


> William's expression is the exact same now as it was 31 years ago



Same with Harry.


----------



## Swanky

*The prince of polo! Playful George rolls on the grass, sits on mum's  knee and clutches a toy car - as Kate unveils her slim figure in skinny  jeans just six weeks after giving birth *

He  was centre of attention on the Buckingham Palace balcony at Trooping  the Colour yesterday and today all eyes were on Prince George again  during a family outing to the polo.
Playing  with his mother, Kate, and clutching a little red and black toy car in  his hands, the cherubic 23-month-old was obviously heartily enjoying the  family jaunt to the Festival of Polo at the Beaufort Polo Club in  Gloucestershire, along with his father Prince William, uncle Prince  Harry and grandfather Prince Charles.
The  Duchess of Cambridge, 33, who looked relaxed and enviably slim just six  weeks after giving birth to Princess Charlotte, ran after her toddler  who attempted to run up the hill, was fascinated by polo mallets and  even tried to kick one of the balls towards the thick of the action. 





 

Who's leading who? Prince George gallantly takes his mother's hand as he attempts to walk down a grass verge with Kate





 

George, who  turns two next month, looked every inch the fledgling prince in his  smart attire, polo stick in one hand, car in the other 




 

Kate laughed and joked around with George, at one point even teaching him how to kick a ball





 
An amused Kate holds George's toy car for him as he goes for an adventurous wander up the hill






 

Still learning: The young prince  predictably loses his footing and ends up sprawled on the ground but the  fall doesn't stop him smiling





 

Kate is full of energy jumping from side to side, as she plays with a laughing George, who is no doubt trying to evade her

And it's  been a mere six weeks since Kate, 33, gave birth to her second child,  Princess Charlotte, but already she appears to have sprung back into  shape as she strolled round in a pair of skinny jeans and a downstated  breteon top

The  little prince had bags of energy as he tried to run down a grass verge,  only being restrained by his mother who remained sitting down, holding  his hand firmly in her own.
And  when that ceased to amuse him, George tried to make his way back up the  slope variously falling so that he was supported by his hands and feet  and then standing upright only thanks to Kate's restraining hand on his  bottom.
The  mother-of-two, who teamed her trusty ME+EM striped top, £48, with her  favourite Sebago shoes, £89.99, Her hair was worn long and loose and she  propped a pair of sunglasses on her head.

George  is clearly becoming a fashion icon in his own right, dressed in an £64  Olivier cardigan and black Crocs, £26.99, and looked every inch the  fledging prince in his blue shorts just one month shy of his second  birthday.





 

What a handful! Kate was seen hoisting up the playful one-year-old as he charged around the grounds of the Beaufort Polo Club





 
Prince George tentatively touches his father Prince William's helmet before pulling his hand away


----------



## Swanky

After such a busy day, it's no wonder  that George  looks less than interested after his father's game is over.  William  talks to his sceptical-looking son while Prince Charles looks on





 
Prince William and Prince Harry pictured during today's Festival of Polo  at the Beaufort Polo Club in Gloucestershire





 

George, who is becoming a fashion icon in his own right was dressed in an £64 Olivier cardigan and black Crocs, £26.99

Also  among the royals at the festival's charity  match were Zara Phillips and  her husband Mike Tindall with their  daughter Mia Grace, as well as  Peter and Autumn Phillips with their  children Isla and Savannah. 
William,  32, and Harry, 30, were relatively dressed down  in chinos and polo  shirts, while Charles donned a beige suit. It was a  world away from  yesterday's formality at Buckingham Palace. 
Later on, William jumped on a horse and took part in the charity match as his adoring family looked on.
Proud Kate pointed to her husband as George watched his father earnestly. 
Princess  Anne's son Peter was spotted chatting to Prince  Charles, while his wife  Autumn swung their children, Savannah, six,  and Isla, three, around in  circles. At one stage, Peter threw an  exhausted looking Isla over his  shoulder and marched across the lawn,  his family in tow.   





 



 





 

Wilful toddler: Not content with his  toy car,  clutched close to his chest, Prince George was quick to react  when a  ball rolled his way





 

Kate giggled as she offered George  what appears to  be an ice cream cone as they played with Autumn Phillips  and her  three-year-old daughter Isla

Equestrian  Zara and former English rugby player  Mike dressed down in jeans and  sporty tops as they played around with  one-year-old Mia. 
Beaufort  Polo Club is a favourite of Princes William and  Harry - who have  battled it out against one another on the field  countless times.
Last  year, it was the Piaget team that included Prince  Harry and ten goal  Argentine Facundo Pieres, who defeated the Duke of  Cambridge&#8217;s Royal  Salute team.
This  year, tickets for the festival could be purchased  for as little as £10,  and guests can enjoy polo demonstrations, family  entertainment, and  more than 40 exhibitors situated in the tented  shopping village. 




 

It was certainly a family affair as various members of the royal family set up camp on the sidelines 

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ust-six-weeks-giving-birth.html#ixzz3d4a6aohohttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lizmil

More class than the American celebs will ever have.


----------



## Swanky

I hope so, since she's a "royal" and not a "celeb"!


----------



## Carson123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I hope so, since she's a "royal" and not a "celeb"!




[emoji106]


----------



## lizmil

Well the title of this forum is "celebrity."


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Love this family! So classy and down to earth.


----------



## Sasha2012

This woman just had a baby a montha go? where? she looks great! even throught her pregnancy she carried small. The extra weight suits her she looks happy and healthy.

George is so cute, he's gonna be handsome whe he's older.


----------



## Bentley1

Kate looks amazing and very happy. Love seeing pictures of them!


----------



## Lounorada

I agree, Kate looks fantastic! George is just too cute for words!


----------



## Longchamp

Wow on Kate post baby or not.  Looks great.
William gives the best stink face. So cute and all boy.


----------



## AEGIS

that kid has really great hair


----------



## pink1

Love these pics!  She looks fantastic.


----------



## HandbagAngel

People magazine says "she stayed active throughout her pregnancy and works out with an exclusive clientele of A-listers, royal and executives, .... It's a lot of money, but you got a lot for the price.".  She " has always maintained a diet heavy on organic fruits and vegetables and lean meats.".


----------



## widerlet

George is so adorable! His cute faces steal every pic


----------



## lizmil

I think it's amazing how the media goes on about her slim post pregnancy figure when she had that condition that could risk her health and the baby. But hey it's all good if you are slim afterward.


----------



## Hermes4evah

That boy is adorable! Kate looks happy and healthy with the tiny bit of post pregnancy weight.


----------



## myown

HandbagAngel said:


> People magazine says "she stayed active throughout her pregnancy and works out with an exclusive clientele of A-listers, royal and executives, .... It's a lot of money, but you got a lot for the price.".  She " has always maintained a *diet heavy on organic fruits and vegetables *and lean meats.".



do people think organic fruits and veggies have less kcal than "normal"?


----------



## Sasha2012

This was the nation's first glimpse of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge with both of their children as Prince George joined the royal couple for his younger sister Princess Charlotte's christening this afternoon.

The family of four made the journey to the church of St Mary Magdalene in Sandringham together for the private ceremony, attended by just 21 official guests including the Queen and Prince Philip as well as other close family members and the nine-week old princess's five godparents.

Kate, dressed all in white, pushed Charlotte in a traditional-style black pram while George - who turns two on July 22 - walked alongside his parents. It is the first time they have been seen in public with both of their young children. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rlotte-s-christening-today.html#ixzz3f2A1BhYt


----------



## Swanky

*BREAKING NEWS: William, Kate and gorgeous George are all smiles as  they arrive for Princess Charlotte's christening in front of hundreds of  wellwishers in their first outing as a whole family *
 
This  was the nation's first glimpse of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge with  both of their children as Prince George joined the royal couple for his  younger sister Princess Charlotte's christening this afternoon.
The  family of four made the journey to the church of St Mary Magdalene in  Sandringham together for the private ceremony, attended by just 21  official guests including the Queen and Prince Philip as well as other  close family members and the nine-week old princess's five godparents.
Kate,  dressed all in white, pushed Charlotte in a traditional-style black  pram while George - who turns two on July 22 - walked alongside his  parents. It is the first time they have been seen in public with both of  their young children. 





 




 

Kate, dressed all in white, pushed  Charlotte in a traditional-style black pram while George - who turns two  on July 22 - walked alongside his parents. It is the first time they  have been seen in public with both of their young children





 

Kate holds her baby daughter in her  arms as she takes the little girl, dressed in the traditional royal  christening gown, into church

Also  making their way to the church were Kate's parents, Carole and Michael  Middleton, sister Pippa and brother James, as well as Prince Charles and  the Duchess of Cornwall, although Prince Harry, who is currently in  Nambia, was missing out.
The other guests arrived by car, while William, Kate and their children were the only ones to arrive on foot. 
Charlotte's  five godparents among them Adam Middleton, the duchess's cousin, and  the Honourable Laura Fellowes, 35, a niece of Princess Diana were also  seen entering the church, where the royal family worship on Christmas  Day each year.

The  church is also where Diana herself was christened in 1961, a further nod  to William's mother, who was also honoured by the couple when they  chose Charlotte's middle names, Elizabeth Diana.

Charlotte,  who is fourth in line to the throne, will be baptised using water from  the River Jordan and the 174-year-old silver gilt Lily Font, which was  brought to Norfolk especially from the Tower of London where it is  usually kept alongside the Crown Jewels.
Standing  beside the font as Charlotte is christened will be her five godparents,  who along with Mr Middleton and Laura Fellowes, include William's close  friends Thomas van Straubenzee and James Meade, and Kate's friend  Sophie Carter. 

Earlier  today, the Queen and Prince Philip arrived at the church for a quiet  Sunday service ahead of this afternoon's christening.
Her  Majesty, who was elegant in a lilac coat and matching hat, and the duke  were ushered into the church via a back entrance, having arrived  together in a Land Rover driven by 94-year-old Philip.
The  royal couple have been staying at Wood Farm on the Sandringham estate  for the past couple of days and they will later host a tea for Charlotte  and fellow christening guests at the main house.
Guests  will be treated to sandwiches and tea, as well as slices of the  two-month-old princess' christening cake - one of the eight tiers from  the fruitcake served at the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's wedding in  2011. 

Georges  seven godparents included just one family member - Zara Phillips. The  rest were Oliver Baker, who attended St Andrews University with William  and Kate; Hugh Grosvenor, a family friend who is the son of the Duke of  Westminster; Julia Samuel, who was a close friend of Diana, Princess of  Wales; William van Cutsem; Emilia Jardine-Paterson who went to  Marlborough College with Kate; and the Duke and Duchesss former private  secretary Jamie Lowther-Pinkerton.





 




 

William and  Kate have released heartwarming photographs of their baby daughter with  proud older brother George, but the family have not been photographed  as a foursome





 
George plants a tender kiss on his little sister's head in one of the touching photographs taken by the children's mother, Kate






Huddled under umbrellas, royal fans eagerly wait close to the church, hoping to catch a glimpse of Princess Charlotte

Prime  Minister David Cameron has tweeted: 'My best   wishes to the Duke and  Duchess of Cambridge on Princess Charlotte's   Christening today.'
At  Sandringham, Alan Mowton, 50, from Foss****,   Lincolnshire, said the  crowd was smaller than expected because of the   damp weather earlier  today, which left well-wishers sporting wet   weather gear and huddled  under umbrellas before the rain cleared just   in time for the service.

*CLOSE FAMILY AND FRIENDS: WHO MAKES THE ROYAL GUEST LIST *

William, Kate, George and Charlotte
The Queen and the Duke of Edinburgh
The Prince of Wales and the Duchess of Cornwall
Carole Middleton, Michael Middleton, Pippa Middleton and James Middleton
Sophie  Carter, James Meade and his wife Lady Laura   Marsham, Adam Middleton and  his wife Rebecca, Laura Fellowes and her   husband Nick Pettman, Thomas  van Straubenzee and his wife Lady Melissa   van Straubenzee.
George and Charlotte's nanny Maria Teresa Turrion Borrallo will also be in the church, but not as an official guest.

A  Kensington Palace spokesman said: 'The Duke and   Duchess are hugely  grateful for the warm wishes they have received   since Princess  Charlottes birth - many of them from local people in   Norfolk - and are  delighted the paddock can be opened on the day of the   christening.'
Just  like Georges baptism, most of the senior royals   will be missing from  the service. In October 2013 when George was   christened at the Chapel  Royal, the Princess Royal, the Duke of York   and the Earl of Wessex were  not among the guests.
Charlotte  and Georges full-time live-in nanny Maria   Teresa Turrion Borrallo will  be on hand at the church, but the   Princesss uncle, Prince Harry, will  miss the event, having already   left to spend three months in Africa.
The  ceremony has a historical link to Charlottes late   grandmother, Diana,  Princess of Wales - who died in a car crash 18   years ago.
St  Mary Magdalene is where Diana was christened on   August 30, 1961. She  was born at Park House on the Sandringham estate   in Norfolk where she  spent her childhood. William and Kate chose Diana   as one of Charlottes  middle names in honour of the princess.
The  church is used by the Queen when she is at residence   on her private  estate and is where the royal family worship on   Christmas Day each year.

Just  like Georges baptism, a number of senior royals   will miss the service.  In October 2013 when George was christened at   the Chapel Royal, the  Princess Royal, the Duke of York and the Earl of   Wessex were not among  the guests.
Charlotte  and Georges full time live in nanny Maria   Teresa Turrion Borrallo will  be on hand at the church, but the   Princesss uncle, Prince Harry, will  miss the event, having already   left to spend three months in Africa.
The  ceremony has a historical link to Charlottes late   grandmother, Diana,  Princess of Wales - who died in a car crash 18   years ago.
St  Mary Magdalene is where Diana was christened on   August 30, 1961. She  was born at Park House on the Sandringham estate   in Norfolk where she  spent her childhood. William and Kate chose Diana   as one of Charlottes  middle names in honour of the princess.
The  church is used by the Queen when she is at residence   on her private  estate and is where the royal family worship on   Christmas Day each year.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

* PRINCESS DIANA, THE GRANDMOTHER WHO COULDN'T BE THERE, REMEMBERED AT CHARLOTTE'S CHRISTENING  *

She  was killed in a    car accident when Prince William was just 15 but  Princess Diana&#8217;s    oldest son will make sure his mother is remembered at  Princess    Charlotte&#8217;s christening today.
The  ceremony, which takes place four days after what    would have been her  54th birthday, is packed with nods to the late    royal, including the  venue itself.
Another link to Diana is the choice of The Honourable Laura Fellowes, her niece and William&#8217;s first cousin, as godparent.
The daughter of Jane, Baroness Fellowes, the 35-year-old&#8217;s father is Robert, a former assistant private secretary to the Queen.
When  the couple married at Westminster Abbey in 1978,    Jane&#8217;s sister Diana  was bridesmaid although the two didn&#8217;t always get    along later in life.
Nevertheless,  when Diana was killed in Paris, it was    Jane who flew to the French  capital to collect her sister&#8217;s body    alongside Lady Sarah McCorquodale  and the Prince of Wales.
William  remains close to his cousin Laura and was among    the guests, accompanied  by the then Kate Middleton, at her 2009   wedding  &#8211; an event also  attended by Earl Spencer.
Although  Earl Spencer and Diana&#8217;s siblings did not make    the guest list for  Charlotte&#8217;s christening, the late Princess of  Wales   has been remembered  in other ways too.
Along  with the church itself, the date was picked for    its closeness to  Diana&#8217;s birthday, while her baby granddaughter also    carries her name.





 
Charlotte will be baptised today using  the ornate    Lily Font, pictured with the matching christening ewer  (right), which    is usually on show as part of the Crown Jewels at the  Tower of London
The font was used at the christenings  of all of    the Queen&#8217;s children and her grandchildren - except Princess  Eugenie -    including Princess Charlotte&#8217;s father William and her older  brother,    George 

* CHARLOTTE'S CHRISTENING GOWN DRAWS ON ROYAL HISTORY  *





 

Prince George dressed in the lace gown his younger sister will wear today for his own christening in October 2013

It  was created by the Queen&#8217;s dresser Angela Kelly, and  features the same  lengthy skirt and elaborate collars and bow as its  predecessor.
The  original Honiton lace and white satin robe, made in  1841, was last used  in 2004, when the Queen commissioned the handmade  copy so the historic  outfit could be carefully preserved.
The  19th century gown was fashioned for the christening  of Victoria, the  Princess Royal, and was used for generation after  generation of royal  infants including the Queen&#8217;s father King George  VI, the Queen, the  Prince of Wales, the Duke of Cambridge and Prince  Harry, with Lady  Louise Mountbatten-Windsor the last royal baby to wear  it in 2004.
The  Earl and Countess of Wessex&#8217;s son Viscount Severn  became the first  royal infant to wear the new robe at his christening  in 2008, and it was  also worn by Peter Phillips's children Savannah and  Isla. 
It  is not known if it was used at the christening of  Zara Phillips and  Mike Tindall's daughter, Mia, in November 2014 - a  private ceremony in  Gloucestershire.
Baptisms  are a must for Windsor babies. The Queen is  Defender of the Faith and  Supreme Governor of the Church of England.  Prince George will one day  take on the role when he becomes king, but  his younger sister Princess  Charlotte - as only a spare to the heir -  will be free from such  responsibility.
Royal infants are often welcomed into the Christian faith within weeks of being born.
Charlotte  will be only nine weeks old at her  christening. George was three months  old at his. William was baptised  on August 4 1982 at the age of six  weeks, while the Prince of Wales was  one month and one day old at his  own christening. The Queen was five  weeks old when she was christened.
George  was the first future monarch in modern times not  to be baptised at  Buckingham Palace, with the Duke and Duchess of  Cambridge choosing the  intimate Chapel Royal at St James&#8217;s Palace  instead.
He was on his best behaviour, blowing bubbles beforehand and being quiet and peaceful afterwards.
Meanwhile, Princess Charlotte is repeating history by being christened in the Church of St Mary Magdalene in Sandringham. 
The  last great-granddaughter of a serving sovereign to  be born in direct  succession on the male line - Princess Mary - was  also baptised in the  same church 118 years ago in 1897. 
St  Mary Magdalene was also where Charlotte&#8217;s late  grandmother, Diana,  Princess of Wales, was christened on August 30,  1961. Diana was born at  Park House on the Sandringham estate in Norfolk  where she spent her  childhood.
Other  notable christenings at the church include  Princess Charlotte&#8217;s  great-great-grandfather King George VI in 1896.  The Duke of Cambridge&#8217;s  cousin Princess Eugenie - the daughter of the  Duke of York and Sarah,  Duchess of York - was also baptised there in  1990.




 




 

Charlotte's  father,  William, pictured with parents  Charles and Diana (left), wore  the original gown for his christening in  1982, as did her grandfather  Charles, pictured with the Queen (then  Princess Elizabeth), his  grandfather George VI, and great-grandmother  Queen Mary

Royal  christenings are usually private affairs and most  royal babies have  been christened at royal palaces. William and the  Prince of Wales were  both christened in Buckingham Palace&#8217;s Music Room.  The Queen, then  Princess Elizabeth, was christened in the Palace&#8217;s  private chapel in  1926.
Charlotte&#8217;s  older brother Prince George was baptised in  October 2013 at the Chapel  Royal at St James&#8217;s Palace. William and Kate  made a 'personal decision'  to hold the ceremony there.
It was where the coffin of William&#8217;s mother Diana lay before her funeral to allow her family to pay their last respects.

Mario  Testino has been asked by William and Kate to take  the official  photographs after the service - with the Queen expected  to sit for the  world renowned fashion photographer for the first  official time as part  of the christening party.
The  Peruvian - Diana&#8217;s favourite photographer - has  worked with William and  Kate, the Prince of Wales, the Duchess of  Cornwall and the late  Princess before, but never done an official shoot  which included the  Queen.





 

An official photo from Prince George's  christening  shows how the ceremony is an intimate affair, with just  close immediate  family invited along with godparents and spouses

Royal  christenings take place soon after birth. Princess  Charlotte is only  nine weeks old. One of the longest waits for a  christening was for  Princess Eugenie, who was nine months old.
Some guests spend a lot of time picking their clothes
The  couture designer who made Pippa Middleton&#8217;s cream  coat for George&#8217;s  christening, Suzannah Crabb said 'hours of research'  went into the  history of royal christenings so as to make Pippa an  outift with the  right hem length, style of hat, colour and cut.
But an ensemble can be a thrifty investment
The  Princess Royal opted for a sunshine yellow hat for  daughter Zara  Phillips&#8217; christening in 1981. She made good use of it 32  years later,  wearing it on an official engagement to Windermere,  Cumbria in 2013. 




 

According to  biographer Andrew Morton, Diana,  Princess of Wales (pictured holding her  son alongside the Queen, the  Queen Mother, Prince Charles and the Duke  of Edinburgh), complained she  was not consulted over the best time for  Prince William&#8217;s christening  in 1982


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rlotte-s-christening-today.html#ixzz3f28JnpBq​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Will's nose gene is a strong one


----------



## Chloe302225

More from today


----------



## nastasja

George always steals the show.


----------



## Chloe302225

More


----------



## clevercat

George is just too cute. Am I the only one who can see Diana in him? The resemblance is so strong (in my eyes, anyway).


----------



## Glitterandstuds

He's beautiful, I love the photo of him on his tippy toes trying to see his sister.


----------



## Bentley1

What beautiful photos! Gorgeous family.


----------



## dalinda

would it kill the queen to give a little pat or to caress her great grandson?


----------



## Swanky

George is adorable and Kate looks great!


----------



## Swanky

Pretty baby!






    The little princess was christened in a  short private service conducted by the Archbishop of Canterbury, the  Right Rev Justin Welby, today
















George was  dressed in an outfit of red shorts and a white embroidered shirt -  almost identical to the one worn by his father when he was taken as a  young boy to meet brother Prince Harry for the first time


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rlotte-s-christening-today.html#ixzz3f3eH247I
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lizmil

They like doing the matching outfits for George and his father as a child, don't they?  It's cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

George is so cute. I love the pictures of him peering in the carriage on his tiptoes. Christening gown looks beautiful and Camilla looks lovely too.


----------



## sanmi

Baby Charlotte is so beautiful with her little round eyes.. Sweet


----------



## myown

I don´t get why they keep on dressing george like his father


----------



## Lounorada

Beautiful pictures! George is adorable as always


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I just love this little family! Too cute for words!


----------



## Florasun

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just love this little family! Too cute for words!



+1
Everyone looks so happy! Kate looks gorgeous. I like her hair like this.


----------



## kaitydid

Coach Lover Too said:


> I just love this little family! Too cute for words!



+1! They look like such a sweet family!

George is too cute. I think Kate looks lovely. I especially love her hair and hat.


----------



## Shoesanddresses

I think Kate looks amazing.  Really beautiful.


----------



## lizmil

What a refreshing thread.


----------



## thecharmedwife

myown said:


> I don´t get why they keep on dressing george like his father




As adorable as these outfits are, I have also wondered the same thing. Probably just for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Swanky

Because it's cute!?  I'd love to see a few of mine or my DH's pics side by side w/ my kids pics in similar outfits - interesting!!


----------



## candy2100

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Because it's cute!?  I'd love to see a few of mine or my DH's pics side by side w/ my kids pics in similar outfits - interesting!!




Yeah, i think they do it because it is cute.  I can relate: We have a few family items that get handed down.  Even just my younger kids wearing the hand-me-downs from their older siblings is so precious to me.


----------



## Bentley1

I'm assuming it's due to tradition, just like most everything else they do.


----------



## deacc

George sure has perfected the wave.  He is so adorable.


----------



## Lounorada

I think the matching father/son outfits for formal events are adorable, it's a lovely idea!


----------



## Harper2719

They are such a lovely family.  Kate always looks so effortlessly chic and beautiful and George is just the cutest!!


----------



## anitalilac

Why is prince Harry not at the christening?


----------



## GTOFan

I think he was in Africa


----------



## Lounorada

anitalilac said:


> Why is prince Harry not at the christening?


 
He is in Africa until September working with Animal charities.


----------



## Lounorada

Beautiful photos! Charlotte and George are so alike 


Princess Charlotte's Official Christening Portraits by Mario Testino


















Kensington Palace/Mario Testino


----------



## Carson123

The Middleton brother is kinda hot


----------



## Bentley1

Lounorada said:


> Beautiful photos! Charlotte and George are so alike
> 
> 
> Princess Charlotte's Official Christening Portraits by Mario Testino
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kensington Palace/Mario Testino




Love these photos! Beautiful family [emoji173]&#65039;

Kate's brother kinda reminds me of Jude Law.


----------



## chowlover2

What a gorgeous family! They seem very down to earth too!


----------



## sabrunka

Carson123 said:


> The Middleton brother is kinda hot



Ohhh that's who that guy is! I was thinking the same thing  .


----------



## horse17

what a beautiful baby...


----------



## sanmi

The siblings are simply adorable...


----------



## christymarie340

Such a beautiful family. They make me smile[emoji3]


----------



## myown

i really like the official photos


----------



## afsweet

great family photos. charlotte is so precious!


----------



## kaitydid

Love the pictures! They really are a beautiful family.


----------



## Chloe302225

*An ocean of adventure possibilities open up for Kate as the Duchess passes her advanced Scuba exams - risking the bends in the process*


*The Duchess of Cambridge has gained her advanced diving qualification*
*She can now join her husband during shark dives on holiday in Mustique*
*To gain the qualification Kate was required to undertake five dives*
*This included dives to learn crucial underwater navigation skills*
The Duchess of Cambridge is now an advanced scuba diver after having successfully gained her open water qualification in Mustique.
A Kensington Palace official confirmed that Kate has built on her enjoyment for scuba diving by passing the Professional Association of Diving Instructors (PADI) advanced tests.
Now able to dive to a depth of 98ft, it means she can keep pace with her husband, who is also an experienced diver.

William is now the third generation of the monarchy, after his father and grandfather, to head the British Sub-Aqua Club (BSAC).
When he took on the role as president of the BSAC , the UK governing body, William said he hoped that little Prince George would follow him by taking up snorkelling and scuba diving.

The Duchess is thought to have gained the qualification from a diving school in Mustique, according to The Telegraph.
A spokesperson for the Duchess told the paper: 'Diving is something the Duchess very much enjoys, and the Duke of Cambridge, who is of course president of the BSAC, has said in the past that he is hopeful his children will become interested in the sport.'
There are five dives - including the must-do deep and underwater navigation dives - which have to be completed successfully in order to gain the advanced qualification.
The deep adventure dive is about the planning of dives, how to deal with the physiological effects and challenges of deeper scuba diving.
Deep sea divers run the risk of contracting decompression sickness. Commonly known as 'the bends', is it a potentially fatal condition caused by nitrogen bubbles in the blood, which are formed as the diver rises to the surface.
The underwater navigation elements aims to fine tune compass navigation skills and helps you better navigate using kick-cycles, visual landmarks and time.
Photography, buoyancy control, fish identification and exploring wrecks are also part of the course.
BSAC chairman Eugene Farrell told The Telegraph the organisation was 'thrilled that The Duchess of Cambridge shares her husband's interest in the underwater world and has further progressed her diver training'.


----------



## pixiejenna

The Kensington Palace had to release a letter asking the paps to stop stalking Prince George. Asking the media to not publish any unauthorized pictures of him and thanking the British media and other media outlets who do not. 

The most disturbing parts is reading about how the paps are literately sleeping in vans outside of where ever they are in hopes to catch a pic or following any vehicle leaving their home. The part that really crosses the line in my book is using other children to lure Prince George into a areas they can get a pic. WTF kind of person dose that?!? I can only imagine how difficult this is to deal with for Prince William to have his child be stalked like this after the way he lost  his mother. You know Prince George is always going to be under watch because of who he is and extra security needed for his safety. But it's sad to think this poor kid is being chased down like this. He's a baby let him  be a baby and leave him alone and allow him to be a baby. He should be able to go out and play with other kids do normal childhood activities with out a army of paps following his every move. It's not like they are keeping him hidden under lock and key they do many public approved appearances with him. 

http://www.princeofwales.gov.uk/media/our-view/letter-kensington-palace


----------



## Swanky

*The Duchess of Cambridge debuts chic new hairstyle as she joins Prince William for morning prayers in Scotland ahead of her return to royal duties*


*Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended morning prayers at Crathie Kirk*
*Kate, 33, showcased chic hairstyle and wrapped up warm in turtleneck *
*Prince Charles was also in attendance at morning prayers  *
*New mother will see a return to royal duties over the coming weeks *
*Kate will put in an appearance at the opening ceremony of Rugby World Cup*
 
The Duchess of Cambridge looked radiant as she joined her husband for morning prayers at Crathie Kirk church in Scotland on Sunday.
The royal couple, who welcomed their second child, Princess Charlotte, in May, drove from Balmoral Castle to the church in a convoy of cars.
Kate, 33, who will see a return to royal duties over the coming weeks - including an appearance at the opening ceremony of the Rugby World Cup - debuted a flattering new hairstyle for the occasion.






The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were seen driving to Crathie Kirk for morning prayers in Scotland on Sunday

The royal mother-of-two sported a flattering fringe and shorter hairstyle as she sat in the passenger seat of the Range Rover driven by Prince William.
Kate, who is well-known for her thrifty fashion sense, wrapped up warm in a coat shes worn before from one of her favourite high street stores, Hobbs.
The royal style icon wore the £369 Celeste coat in Liverpool on Valentines Day back in 2012. On this occasion, Kate teamed the rich plum coat with a cosy black turtleneck. 






The royal mother-of-two, who wore a cosy black turtleneck and chic brown coat, sported a flattering new hairstyle for the occasion 









Prince Charles was also in attendance, although it appeared that Prince George and Princess Charlotte remained at home. The Duke and Duchess are thought to be marking the Queen's landmark reign privately at Balmoral.
Crathie Kirk is a small Church of Scotland parish church in the village of Crathie. It is the worship place of choice for the royal family when they are holidaying at nearby Balmoral Castle.
Kate is said to have enjoyed spending the summer with her new daughter and son but is now keen to resume a limited programme of public engagements.






The new parents arrived at the small village church in their Range Rover on a bright sunny Sunday morning 

This will start next week with a visit to the Anna Freud Centre in London, as part of a series of appointments designed to focus on mental health issues in children and young adults. 
It is an area on which she intends to focus much of her public work in the coming months, with another engagement later this month and many more beyond, according to palace sources.
Determined not to become a rugby widow, Kate will also join her husband, Prince William, and brother-in-law, Prince Harry, both passionate fans of the sport, at the opening ceremony of the Rugby World Cup which kicks off at Twickenham on September 18.  

She is also said to be planning to attend other unconfirmed tournament events.
The Duchess and her husband will also undertake several joint engagements together, including visits to Dundee and North Wales in Late October and late November respectively.
William is said by aides to have settled in well to his new role as a pilot with East Anglian Air Ambulance service and also revelled in the time he has spent with his family at Anmer Hall, their newly-renovated Norfolk mansion, in recent weeks.  















Kate is said to have enjoyed spending the summer with her new daughter and son, Prince George, but is now keen to resume a limited programme of public engagements








The Duchess and her husband will also undertake several joint engagements together, including visits to Dundee and North Wales in Late October and late November respectively






 
Kate has been keeping a low profile in recent months but will begin to make a return to her royal duties in the coming weeks 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3232725/The-Duchess-Cambridge-debuts-chic-new-hairstyle-joins-Prince-William-morning-prayers-Scotland-ahead-return-royal-duties.html#ixzz3ld0wP9gN


----------



## VickyB

Thanks, Swanky!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like her hair like that. If only she would modernize her makeup.


----------



## Crystalina

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really like her hair like that. If only she would modernize her makeup.




I like her makeup!


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really like her hair like that. If only she would modernize her makeup.



The hair is better. The make up adds 10 years to her face.


----------



## candy2100

These bangs suit her, but she's pretty no matter what.  I like her.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She has always looked so much older than her age but never more so than with this hair. I would love to see her with young fresh modern hair and make up just once, I think it would make a world of difference. I really don't understand why someone in her position would insist on doing their own make up?


----------



## Crystalina

What do you guys want her to change with her makeup?

I must be old fashioned bc I think it looks great.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Crystalina said:


> What do you guys want her to change with her makeup?
> 
> I must be old fashioned bc I think it looks great.


The heavy black eye liner, the dry looking matte foundation, I would love to see her with light eye make up and a glowing face, I bet she would look 10 years younger.


----------



## berrydiva

Crystalina said:


> What do you guys want her to change with her makeup?
> 
> I must be old fashioned bc I think it looks great.




I was just about to comment about how old she looks. That rimmed eye and lackluster foundation is not helping her. She looks 43, at least, and part of that is this hairstyle and makeup. If she didn't rim the lower lashline with black it would help immensely.


----------



## berrydiva

Prima Ballerina said:


> The heavy black eye liner, the dry looking matte foundation, I would love to see her with light eye make up and a glowing face, I bet she would look 10 years younger.




She would then look her age. Lol


----------



## DC-Cutie

I always want to smudge out her liner, just a tad bit...  it looks too harsh


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She would then look her age. Lol


----------



## Swanky

I find her cute.... it's kind of endearing that she didn't morph into a diva with a full beauty staff as she could've easily done.  To each their own.


----------



## Crystalina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find her cute.... it's kind of endearing that she didn't morph into a diva with a full beauty staff as she could've easily done.  To each their own.




Agreed!!!!


----------



## Carson123

swanky mama of three said:


> i find her cute.... It's kind of endearing that she didn't morph into a diva with a full beauty staff as she could've easily done.  To each their own.




+2!


----------



## HiromiT

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find her cute.... it's kind of endearing that she didn't morph into a diva with a full beauty staff as she could've easily done.  To each their own.



+3  Not every famous person needs their face contoured and highlighted to death, unlike those who are taking and posting selfies every hour.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I find her cute.... it's kind of endearing that she didn't morph into a diva with a full beauty staff as she could've easily done.  To each their own.


I totally agree with this, it is cute, but she does get her hair done before every single appearance (including right after child birth) so I'm just surprised she doesn't get her make up done too.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

HiromiT said:


> +3  Not every famous person needs their face contoured and highlighted to death, unlike those who are taking and posting selfies every hour.


No one said anything about being highlighted and contoured to death, I just want her to ditch the heavy eye liner and swap her foundation. She easily looks like she is in her mid 40s in the latest photos, if she just made a few simple changes to her make up, she could look her age. Is there anything wrong with a young woman in her early 30s looking young and fresh?


----------



## candy2100

Is there anything wrong with looking 43?  Since when is 43 decrepit? [emoji38]

If that's what 43 looks like, I'll take it.


----------



## Swanky

Some people aren't into it. .  . . skincare and make up I mean.


----------



## Crystalina

candy2100 said:


> Is there anything wrong with looking 43?  Since when is 43 decrepit? [emoji38]
> 
> If that's what 43 looks like, I'll take it.




AMEN!!!! [emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## berrydiva

candy2100 said:


> Is there anything wrong with looking 43?  Since when is 43 decrepit? [emoji38]
> 
> If that's what 43 looks like, I'll take it.




I'm not far from 43 and there's nothing wrong with looking 43. If she was 43 and looked that way then she'd look good but she's aging herself unintentionally, as a 33 year-old. She doesn't have to be highlighted and contoured and full of fillers like these entertainers.  However, that eyeliner looks terrible and isn't flattering. Makeup, generally, isn't necessary on most people but if you're going to wear it shouldn't it be to flatter and enhance as opposed to downplay and age you?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

candy2100 said:


> Is there anything wrong with looking 43?  Since when is 43 decrepit? [emoji38]
> 
> If that's what 43 looks like, I'll take it.


Huh, who said there was anything wrong with looking 43 if you are actually 43? But she is 33! The point is she is putting on make up in a way that ages her, why would you go to the effort of applying make up if it's only going to make you look older, I thought the whole idea is to look better with make up, not worse.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

berrydiva said:


> I'm not far from 43 and there's nothing wrong with looking 43. If she was 43 and looked that way then she'd look good but she's aging herself unintentionally, as a 33 year-old. She doesn't have to be highlighted and contoured and full of fillers like these entertainers.  However, that eyeliner looks terrible and isn't flattering. Makeup, generally, isn't necessary on most people but if you're going to wear it shouldn't it be to flatter and enhance as opposed to downplay and age you?


I pretty much posted the exact same comment before I saw yours. Sigh you have to do so much explaining on these threads for things that seem to be common sense.


----------



## VickyB

Prima Ballerina said:


> No one said anything about being highlighted and contoured to death, I just want her to ditch the heavy eye liner and swap her foundation. She easily looks like she is in her mid 40s in the latest photos, if she just made a few simple changes to her make up, she could look her age. Is there anything wrong with a young woman in her early 30s looking young and fresh?



I agree. Take a look at Pippa too. The passage of time hasn't done her any favors either.  Perhaps it's in the DNA. Friends of mine were on Mustique while they were there and saw them up close multiple times during their stay. They said that both girls, especially Pippa, look at least 10 years older than they are. They also said that Kate's hair on vacation was uber wavy/curly and nothing like the smooth straight coifs we always see her sporting.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her makeup looks dry and crispy, and I've seen better eyeliner on a glam-rock fan who's slept out for a day or two.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

hiromit said:


> +3  not every famous person needs their face contoured and highlighted to death, unlike those who are taking and posting selfies every hour. :d


+4


----------



## labelwhore04

I think blue eyeliner instead of the black would do wonders for her.


----------



## lulu212121

Prima Ballerina said:


> I pretty much posted the exact same comment before I saw yours. Sigh you have to do so much explaining on these threads for things that seem to be common sense.


It is getting to be a bit much now days! I just got done reading about assault charges in another thread over what someone said in jest. Jeez!!!


Her eyeliner is too harsh & has been said so since the wedding.


----------



## Swanky

No one has to explain anything, it's just an exchange of opinions!


----------



## 26Alexandra

I have posted this before: she can't change her eye make-up because it's permanent make-up.


----------



## Wildflower22

26Alexandra said:


> I have posted this before: she can't change her eye make-up because it's permanent make-up.




That would make sense. My gma has permanent eyeliner and it is stark like Kate's.


----------



## berrydiva

26Alexandra said:


> I have posted this before: she can't change her eye make-up because it's permanent make-up.




That's a regrettable decision. Lol


----------



## Chloe302225

berrydiva said:


> That's a regrettable decision. Lol



I dont think her make up is permanent. In candid photos of her playing with Prince George she noticeably looks fresher. In those photos she wearing little to no makeup and there is a big difference. I think she is just heavy handed in her application.


----------



## Swanky

*Back to work with her bangs! Kate shows off new 'do as she resumes her royal duties after the birth of Princess Charlotte 
*
Looking  tanned and relaxed - and still sporting her much talked about new  fringe - the Duchess of Cambridge arrived back at work on Thursday.
Kate,  33, was at the Anna Freud Centre in North London to learn more about  how it is helping to change mental health care for children and young  people on her first engagement since taking the summer off to spend with  her young family.
Looking  slim in a £1,245 Ralph Lauren shirtdress, Kate's funky new fringe was  on full display as she greeted Michael Samuel, chairman of the trustees  of the Anna Freud Centre, with a warm embrace upon her arrival.
After  enjoying a summer break with her children, Prince George, two, and  Princess Charlotte, four months, at their new family home, Anmer Hall,  in Norfolk, aides said the Duchess was looking forward to getting back  to a limited programme of engagements.







 
Looking slim in a  checked £1,245 Ralph Lauren shirtdress, Kate's new fringe was on full  display as she chatted to staff on her arrival at the Anna Freud Centre  in London on Thursday

Kate  appeared in good spirits as she arrived at the centre in her supremely  stylish dress. On Ralph Lauren's website, the 'Silk Austin Shirtdress'  worn by Kate is described as having a 'supremely flattering fit' and  comes with a patent leather belt that promises to accentuate the waist. 
Her  choice of the Anna Freud Centre was an interesting one and will, say  sources, set the tone for much of her work in the coming months.
Kate  is keen, they say, to explore child mental health issues and emphasise  the importance of early intervention, as well as working with the whole  family to provide children with in-school mental health services.

Unusually for a royal visitor, Kate greeted Michael Samuel, chairman of Trustees, with a kiss on both cheeks.
He  told her and assembled guests: 'We are absolutely delighted that you  are here and very grateful and hope that today you will get a real  insight into all aspects of our work.
'Your  continued support on this very important issue will be an invaluable  ingredient towards making the real and urgent progress which is  necessary in this area.' 
Kate's  visit was for the Duchess to see how the charity is working to lead a  step change in children's and young people's mental health care





 




 
The Duchess is pictured with a pair of 3D glasses during a game which helps the children with discipline and coordination





 
Kate, who looked chic in houndstooth, was in high spirits as she joined Kaionel for some coordination games
Kate was  treated to a tour of the centre, which works to improve the lives of  children and young people with mental health problems

Michael  Samuel, chairman of Trustees, told her and assembled guests: 'We are  absolutely delighted that you are here and very grateful and hope that  today you will get a real insight into all aspects of our work'





 
A royal  spokesman said: 'The Duchess wants to play a part in the open discussion  around the emotional and mental wellbeing of children. Building on her  work over the last 18 months, she will continue to champion the valuable  work that many charities and organisations are carrying out in this  field'

Kate  also won praise from mother-of-two Andrea Noguera, who said the charity  had been a 'lifeline' when she was diagnosed with post-natal depression  five years ago.
Andrea,  33, who turned to the Anna Freud Centre while living in a cramped  homeless hospital with her husband and four-month-old son, is now a  member of AFC's parents' panel.
She  said: 'It's wonderful that she has come here because that shows me that  she's interested in families and children and the problems that people  can have.
'I imagine it's because she's a mum herself, she has compassion for families and kids who are suffering in difficult situations.
'These problems don't come only to people who live in hostels, they can happen to very wealthy families.'
Andrea,  originally from Colombia, revealed the immaculately-groomed Duchess had  noticed her manicure, adding: 'She said she liked my nails.'
Speaking  about her experience of being helped by the charity, she said: 'I have  gone from not being able to cope to helping other people to gain hope  and confidence by tackling their own issues.
'Without the support of the Anna Freud Centre, none of that would be possible.'
A  royal spokesman said: 'The Duchess wants to play a part in the open  discussion around the emotional and mental wellbeing of children.  Building on her work over the last 18 months, she will continue to  champion the valuable work that many charities and organisations are  carrying out in this field.'  





 
Looking  tanned and relaxed - and still sporting her much talked about new fringe  - the Duchess of Cambridge arrived back at work on Thursday

The slender Duchess greets Michael  Samuel, chairman of the trustees of the Anna Freud Centre, with a kiss  as she arrives at the centre ahead of a busy day of duties





 
Kate accessorised her luxury dress with classic black courts and a boxy black clutch bag 





 
Once  inside, Kate participated in a range of activities including the 'Smart  Gym', which combines technology with sports psychology


----------



## Swanky

The new Campus will be a 'centre for excellence' bring together neuroscience, mental health education and research and families.
The four-storey Family School will house two classrooms and a common room where children, parents and staff can eat together.
Parents  sit in on lessons and take their own classes to  learn how to better  support their children through serious behavioural  and emotional issues.
Each classroom has space for six pupils and one parent or carer per child.
Due for completion in Spring 2018, the charity needs another £6million in funding to finish the unique building.
At  a reception ahead of Kate's visit, Chief Executive  Peter Fogagy told  assembled staff and experts: 'It's wonderful and very  exciting for the  Anna Freud Centre to have the Duchess of Cambridge  here.
'It's a very significant step in our journey to try to establish good mental health for children and young people in England.'
After  a private briefing on how the charity is working  to cut mental health  problems in children and young people, she was  shown plans for the new  Campus and asked questions about it to Jonathan  Robinson, Campus project  lead and architect Mark Rowe, partner at  Penoyre and Prasaad.
Looking  at the architects' model, Kate said: 'It's quite  a unique approach.'  She asked: 'Have you had any problems in terms of  planning or have you  been very well supported?'
Told everything had gone smoothly so far, she replied: 'Well done and good luck with everything.'
Mr Rowe said: 'She was very interested in the work of the school and their model of short-stay schooling.'
One in ten children and young people and a quarter of all adults experience mental health issues at some time in their lives.
Half of people with mental health problems have their first symptoms by the age of 14.
AFC aims to tackle mental health problems at the earliest possible stage before it becomes a lifelong condition.
The  Centre trains more than 3,000 professionals in the  field each year and  works with experts from University College London  and Yale University in  the US.   




 
Kate caused quite a stir when she unveiled her new bangs over the weekend, which she was still championing on Thursday 

The centre  which Kate visited today is considered a  unique educational asset in  London in that it takes on children who are  considered unsuitable or  unable to meet the demands of mainstream  school provision

Kate will later today visit another  nearby centre, The  Family School, a charity sponsored by the Anna Freud  Centre, which has  more than 60 years' experience of working with  children suffering from  serious emotional and behavioural issues

Anna  Freud was the sixth and last child of the legendary  Sigmund Freud, and  followed her father into the field of  psychoanalysis. In fact some  consider her to be one of the founders of  psychoanalytic child  psychology.
In  1952 she founded The Hampstead Clinic, the first  child psychoanalytic  centre for observational research, teaching and  learning.
After  her death in 1982 it was renamed the Anna Freud  Centre. The Duchess  toured the site of its planned Community Campus  near King's Cross  station.
It  will create a new hub for its work on reducing the  burden of mental  health difficulties carried by children and young  people, where experts  in mental health, neuroscience and education can  work alongside families  and children on developing new treatment and  approaches.
It already helps to train more than 3,000 professionals in this field each year and it is hoped to expand this work.
Kate  also visited another nearby centre, The Family  School, a charity  sponsored by the Anna Freud Centre, which has more  than 60 years'  experience of working with children suffering from  serious emotional and  behavioural issues.
It  is designed to provide vulnerable young people and  their families on  short or long term places, mixing with therapeutic  support with  traditional academic schooling.
It  is considered a unique educational asset in London in  that it takes on  children who are considered unsuitable or unable to  meet the demands of  mainstream school provision.
These children, it says, need early and sustained intervention to ensure they are not permanently excluded from school.
Kate participated in a range of activities including the 'Smart Gym', which combines technology with sports psychology.

 



 
Kate's hair  blew in the wind as she walked around the  centre, which already helps  to train more than 3,000 professionals in  this field each year and it is  hoped to expand this work

On Ralph Lauren's  website, is described as having a  'supremely  flattering fit' and comes with a patent leather belt that  promises to  accentuate the waist

Kate teamed her high-end dress with a pair of her trusty black stilettos, which highlighted her toned and trim legs 





 

Kate, 33,  was in good spirits at the Anna Freud Centre  in North London to learn  more about how it is helping to change mental  health care for children  and young people on her first engagement since  taking the summer off to  spend with her young family

The  Duchess of Cambridge caused quite a stir when  she arrived for morning  prayers at Crathie Kirk church in Scotland on  Sunday debuting a chic new  hairstyle.
Kate,  who will see a return to royal duties over the  coming weeks - including  an appearance at the opening ceremony of the  Rugby World Cup - debuted  flattering bangs for the occasion.
The  royal mother-of-two showed off a flattering fringe  and shorter style as  she sat in the passenger seat of the Range Rover  driven by Prince  William. This isn't the first time that Kate has  showcased a fringe; she  wore one on a trip to the National History  Museum back in 2012.
Kate  is said to have enjoyed spending the summer with  her new daughter and  son but is now keen to resume a limited programme  of public engagements.
Determined  not to become a 'rugby widow', Kate will also  join her husband, Prince  William, and brother-in-law, Prince Harry,  both passionate fans of the  sport, at the opening ceremony of the Rugby  World Cup which kicks off at  Twickenham on September 18. 
She is also said to be planning to attend other unconfirmed tournament events.
The  Duchess and her husband will also undertake several  joint engagements  together, including visits to Dundee and North Wales  in Late October and  late November respectively. Kate, William and Harry   will also attend  the world premiere of the new Bond movie, Spectre,  in London next  month. 






This isn't the first time that Kate has showcased a fringe; she wore one on a trip to the National History Museum in 2012

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...visit-mental-health-centre.html#ixzz3m0K3pg2B​


----------



## Stansy

Big no on the bangs. It gives her a weird 70s vibe imo...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like the bangs and that outfit is decently cute and occasion appropriate for her.


----------



## Sharont2305

I'm not keen on the hair, it looks unfinished. I think she should cut her fringe so its eyebrow level and the sides should be layered from the ears down. As for her make up, I've seen her close up  and without make up or minimal make up she is stunning x


----------



## summer2815

She has a very hard look about her.


----------



## horse17

I do not like the bangs at all.....too severe...I think she should do layers, just longer and angled...


----------



## slowlikehoney

I like the bangs. I actually love the slightly 70s vibe.


----------



## redney

Her hair is too long and looks unprofessional for an official duty.


----------



## anitalilac

Prima Ballerina said:


> Huh, who said there was anything wrong with looking 43 if you are actually 43? But she is 33! The point is she is putting on make up in a way that ages her, why would you go to the effort of applying make up if it's only going to make you look older, I thought the whole idea is to look better with make up, not worse.



Agree....nothing wrong looking 43 if you are actually 43 or older...not when you are 42 and younger. I think her make up looks harsh and it ages her.


----------



## candy2100

I made that joke because the vibe I get from the "she looks older than her age" comments is that they are meant to be a put down more than they are meant to be a simple observation.  You know, a way to get a dig in at her appearance.


----------



## ByeKitty

redney said:


> Her hair is too long and looks unprofessional for an official duty.



What's unprofessional about longer hair? She looks groomed to me... I swear people are so tough on other women in this place!


----------



## redney

ByeKitty said:


> What's unprofessional about longer hair? She looks groomed to me... I swear people are so tough on other women in this place!



I'm coming from corporate America, lol, where that type of hairstyle of long hair hanging down in front of her shoulders looks like what a younger, junior ranking woman would wear. She's a ranked royal in her professional duties/appearances when no other royals are present, so it looks incongruent to me.

Even her European contemporaries look more senior and professional at their appearances.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> What's unprofessional about longer hair? She looks groomed to me...



Yes her hair is meticulously groomed! I've never seen a leader with more polished hair.


----------



## Crystalina

I think she looks fantastic.  She is beautiful and I actually love her makeup.


----------



## HiromiT

I like the change from the bangs but they are too long and look as if she is growing them out. Maybe she's testing the waters and doesn't want to chop them to brow length yet. Shorter bangs might not suit her anyway.


----------



## VickyB

Love the RL dress! The bangs help a bit but she really needs to cut 4-5 inches off the ends. Plus, the way she often curls the ends as shown here look dated and silly. Marcia Brady would rock Kate's current look.


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> What's unprofessional about longer hair? She looks groomed to me... I swear people are so tough on other women in this place!




Old hangup about what men said women in the workplace should look like that, we as women, often feed into and as a result project onto other women. There are many who will find her hair styling unprofessional as much as there are many who find tattoos unprofessional.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I wonder if she still smokes, besides the harsh make up, that could be a reason why she always looks so hard and aged.


----------



## Flawn08

Kate should go to charlotte tillbury's make up class if she insists on doing her own make up. I love her but that eyeliner has got to go..


----------



## myown

i don´t like her new haircut. it looks like she used to have bangs and is letting them growing out


----------



## mundodabolsa

myown said:


> i don´t like her new haircut. it looks like she used to have bangs and is letting them growing out



Her  haircut is HORRIBLE.  Aside from what you said it looks like someone  cut bangs to be styled a certain way and she's just blow drying her hair  the only way she knows how with complete disregard to the cut.  Her bangs  and hair look like a 12 year old schoolgirl's hair.


----------



## gazoo

I don't mind the bangs, but I'd love to see her lose the curls at the ends.  A nice blow out without curling anything would look far more modern, as would smoking out her eyes if she really feels attached to eyeliner.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Prima Ballerina said:


> I wonder if she still smokes, besides the harsh make up, that could be a reason why she always looks so hard and aged.




She does smoke. I agree that's probably a big contributor to her appearance.


----------



## bisousx

I like her haircut. It's cute. She is aging rapidly - but on the other hand, it's probably not very royal to be botoxed and filled so...


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She does smoke. I agree that's probably a big contributor to her appearance.



That's definitely not helping her cause....especially since she wears her makeup to look aged.


----------



## Avril

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She does smoke. I agree that's probably a big contributor to her appearance.



Does she smoke? How do you know she does?


----------



## guccimamma

i like it, probably because thats the way my hair looks...my color is different. 

bangs keep the sun off my forehead.


----------



## ByeKitty

gazoo said:


> I don't mind the bangs, but I'd love to see her lose the curls at the ends.  A nice blow out without curling anything would look far more modern, as would smoking out her eyes if she really feels attached to eyeliner.



I obviously don't know what Kate does to her hair, but mine curls like that at the ends naturally... With blowdrying and without it. Like straight at the top and curly at the ends. If I wanted to lose the curly ends I would probably have to straighten it with a rather hot iron. Maybe that's her hairtype too? Because she's so consistent with it!


----------



## Bentley1

The hair is awful. The bangs are done so strangely, it just looks bad. 
Her makeup is bad, per usual, and she looks tired & has aged years since I last paid attention to her face. 

Still think she's adorable though!


----------



## Crystalina

I think she looks good....she does look older lately but she had that "hard" look from the beginning, I think.

Probably the effects of sun damage catching up to her. 

I like the bangs, but I wish she'd style them like a side bang, blending into the rest of the cut.


----------



## ByeKitty

Crystalina said:


> I think she looks good....she does look older lately but she had that "hard" look from the beginning, I think.
> 
> Probably the effects of sun damage catching up to her.
> 
> I like the bangs, but I wish she'd style them like a side bang, blending into the rest of the cut.



That, and "bad" genes in terms of looking older than your years... She's also quite skinny, and while that's considered a "beauty ideal" it doesn't help in terms of how old you look.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Avril said:


> Does she smoke? How do you know she does?


She has been photographed with cigarettes in her purse and actually smoking, I haven't tried googling the pics, but I'm assuming the Royal Family made sure they are not exactly easy to dig up. 

I always get disappointed when I hear that anyone is still smoking in this day and age but it definitely explains her haggered look. Smoking along with keeping yourself very skinny are not going to help you look young and fresh, that's for sure.


----------



## etk123

She has two babies. I doubt she gets enough sleep. That will make you look haggard. Unless there's a nanny caring for the children through the night?


----------



## Chloe302225

Prima Ballerina said:


> She has been photographed with cigarettes in her purse and actually smoking, I haven't tried googling the pics, but I'm assuming the Royal Family made sure they are not exactly easy to dig up.
> 
> I always get disappointed when I hear that anyone is still smoking in this day and age but it definitely explains her haggered look. Smoking along with keeping yourself very skinny are not going to help you look young and fresh, that's for sure.


 


Those images you are talking about can easily be found through google so no cover up there. All of those photos were in her younger party days so she has either quit smoking or has gotten better at hiding it. I always got the vibe that she was more of social smoker instead of a chain smoker but who knows since it all has close to the same effects.


----------



## Chloe302225

etk123 said:


> She has two babies. I doubt she gets enough sleep. That will make you look haggard. Unless there's a nanny caring for the children through the night?




They have one nanny who helps during the day along with the presence of her mother to help run the house if gossip is to be believed. No mention of night help so I assume her and William take care of it.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Chloe302225 said:


> Those images you are talking about can easily be found through google so no cover up there. All of those photos were in her younger party days so she has either quit smoking or has gotten better at hiding it. I always got the vibe that she was more of social smoker instead of a chain smoker but who knows since it all has close to the same effects.


I don't know if she still smokes, another poster above said she does, she certainly looks like a smoker to me so I'm inclined to believe it. I'm not saying it's a cover up but being a royal she is expected be on her best behavior in public at all times so I highly doubt she would let herself be photographed smoking if she is still doing it.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

etk123 said:


> She has two babies. I doubt she gets enough sleep. That will make you look haggard. Unless there's a nanny caring for the children through the night?


I don't live in her house so no idea if this accurate but I read that she has a full time nanny so even if she doesn't have overnight help, full time nanny will go a long way in helping you take care of yourself and get some rest, specially in the case of a woman who doesn't work.


----------



## VickyB

I just took another good look at her "bangs". The cut is awful. It's as tho only the top few layers of hair were cut on the side rather than the hair being brought forward and cut. What the hell was her hair dresser thinking? She looks silly. Plus , my big pet peeve is that she practically has no upper lip - gives her a very hard almost mean look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sometimes there is a lot of hair loss post partum, maybe they're trying to distract the eye from thay?


----------



## guccimamma

etk123 said:


> She has two babies. I doubt she gets enough sleep. That will make you look haggard. Unless there's a nanny caring for the children through the night?



the heirs to the throne must have an army of nannies. 

and cleaning staff, and cooking staff, and laundry staff...

she may cook/clean herself...but it is a novelty and not a necessity. she probably puts a cute little apron on, and acts like she's on a cooking show.  i don't imagine she's cleaning the toilets or scrubbing the shower.

i don't picture her lacking for sleep, or dragging around all greasy haired in her pajamas like new moms do.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

From what I'm reading elsewhere there's a ton of dissatisfaction with Will and Kate in Britain right now. The story that leaked from the Palace about William turning down Charles to take over The Princes Trust is a sign of it.

Behind closed doors its rumoured William is showing more and more that he doesn't wish to be King (which no doubt horrifies the Middletons) Most of the positive stories and charity work is coming from Harry.


----------



## bisousx

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From what I'm reading elsewhere there's a ton of dissatisfaction with Will and Kate in Britain right now. The story that leaked from the Palace about William turning down Charles to take over The Princes Trust is a sign of it.
> 
> Behind closed doors its rumoured William is showing more and more that he doesn't wish to be King *(which no doubt horrifies the Middletons)* Most of the positive stories and charity work is coming from Harry.




Wouldn't it be less pressure for Will and Kate to remain as they, but still reap the benefits of being royalty?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bisousx said:


> Wouldn't it be less pressure for Will and Kate to remain as they, but still reap the benefits of being royalty?



British taxpayers expect a bit more from their royals - that's why there are rumblings.

He gets a yearly endowment from Charles and lives rent free due to a combination of trust and taxpayer money. 

William also has his own charitable interests but hasn't really been pulling his weight, unlike Harry who is really stepping up lately.

The line between the Royals and the British public is drawn by the British press so its worth watching when stories start leaking and the mood changes. An example is the pressure brought to bear on the Queen after Diana died. The tide turned and there was incredible pressure by the British media on the Queen to make a public announcement.

William and Kate are on the verge of a backlash in the UK.


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> From what I'm reading elsewhere there's a ton of dissatisfaction with Will and Kate in Britain right now. The story that leaked from the Palace about William turning down Charles to take over The Princes Trust is a sign of it.
> 
> Behind closed doors its rumoured William is showing more and more that he doesn't wish to be King (which no doubt horrifies the Middletons) Most of the positive stories and charity work is coming from Harry.


 
I always thought William and Catherine preferred it more in Wales but had to move to England because of his increase in royal responsibilities. I think if they had the choice they would move back to small village and cottage they lived in for years. Why do assume it upsets the Middletons? I can guess what you are thinking but IMO that mostly came from people who were more upset that they were "sneaking in."


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Why would it upset the Middletons if William didn't want to be King? Because Kate waited a long time (and through many other women) to marry Wills and I'm sure it wasn't for his personality alone.

The dissatifaction seems to be coming from the fact that Kate has retreated from social life and royal engagements to a great degree, and any announcements have focused on vacations to Mustique.

She was supposed to shadow Sophie, Edwards wife and quietly learn the ropes. Instead William vetoed it and said he'd teach her....and look what happened.


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> British taxpayers expect a bit more from their royals - that's why there are rumblings.
> 
> He gets a yearly endowment from Charles and lives rent free due to a combination of trust and taxpayer money.
> 
> William also has his own charitable interests but hasn't really been pulling his weight, unlike Harry who is really stepping up lately.
> 
> The line between the Royals and the British public is drawn by the British press so its worth watching when stories start leaking and the mood changes. An example is the pressure brought to bear on the Queen after Diana died. The tide turned and there was incredible pressure by the British media on the Queen to make a public announcement.
> 
> *William and Kate are on the verge of a backlash in the UK*.


 
The most back lash I have seen of them came from reports that Kate relies heavily on her mother in the care of her home and children, so much so they were even going to move to be closer together. I saw that some people thought that she for whatever reason should have her mother around as much. 


The other critical thing I read had more to do with Charles and his alleged bitter feeling that George ( she was pregnant at the time ) was spending more time with the Middletons and that he did not get to see him as much. He allegedly thought they should bring the childto see him instead if visiting Amner Hall like the Middletons.  


There also supposed question about how "Middletonized"  the children were going to be from Royal aides but it is said that William strongly likes the influence they have on his home life and is not moving on any of their suggestions to combat this. Apparently because of they way they have secluded themselves in Amner Hall away from the protocol they fear that when the time come the children wont know how to deal with the royal life.


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Why would it upset the Middletons if William didn't want to be King? Because Kate waited a long time (and through many other women) to marry Wills and I'm sure it wasn't for his personality alone.*
> 
> The dissatifaction seems to be coming from the fact that Kate has retreated from social life and royal engagements to a great degree, and any announcements have focused on vacations to Mustique.
> 
> She was supposed to shadow Sophie, Edwards wife and quietly learn the ropes. Instead William vetoed it and said he'd teach her....and look what happened.


 
I think we are going to have to agree to disagree about the supposed waiting and other girls but she had two children in the last two years so a decrease in social life is to be expected IMO. So what she doesn't show up to a few weddings? That really isn't that big of a deal but I also think she is in a Catch 22 situation. Spend to much time on her social life than nanny is raising he child and not her and this brings the endless criticism but parenting skills are lack thereof. Now she supposedly  recluse because she chose to stay home and send her sister in her place to accompany William to a wedding.


----------



## Swanky

I tend to agree. . . they have 2 very young children.  If they "worked" constantly there'd be criticism of their parenting.
The babies are too young to need to learn life of a royal.


----------



## Avril

Jees, for goodness sake! The woman has a toddler and a 5 month old! Is it any wonder why she chooses not to attend a wedding so that she can stay at home with her babies? A wedding invitation is that - an invitation. It is not a summons. I think her getting blasted in the press for not attending some wedding is just ridiculous. Plenty of moms with young babies choose to put their babies first instead of attending a wedding when they are that young. 

And the fact that she has a nanny is irrelevant - she still may prefer to stay home with them. And if she doesn't wish to do social engagements right now, then that's fine too. William is not next in line for the throne - Charles is so its only natural that Charles will be doing way more public appearances than William. Once Charles is King, then Willliam and Catherine will need to step up.

And I think it's lovely that they spend a lot of time with the Middleton family - again totally normal for a new mom to want to spend time with HER mom and have her mom help her. Catherine is still a woman who needs support from her mother in her life (like most women who have a good relationship with their moms!) Just because she is a Royal, doesn't mean that she's now meant to be some Royal robot who doesn't speak to her family anymore.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Eh this is nothing new. Kate and Will only do the bare minimum in terms of royal duties. That's always been blatant. People have been criticizing their lack of work ethic since they got out of college. When there isn't an exciting event like a pregnancy to distract people they start voicing their annoyance again.


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Eh this is nothing new. Kate and Will only do the bare minimum in terms of royal duties. That's always been blatant. People have been criticizing their lack of work ethic since they got out of college. When there isn't an exciting event like a pregnancy to distract people they start voicing their annoyance again.


 
I think they will have an increase in duties when Charles and Camilla take the throne. Right now they are a lot of working royal and they are probably getting an ease because they have the youngest children Charles is allegedly planning to cut down on the amount of people taking full time engagements in the future so there will be more engagements to go around. Right now everyone already has a designated place and unless you take away from one person's calendar they wont be much of an increase in appearances. (The Queen and Prince Phillip obviously have the most appearances, Charles and Camilla are next making their presence know as successor and Sophie and Edward handle almost all overseas engagements that involve the family needing a representative at other royal gatherings along with their own charities)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Eh this is nothing new. Kate and Will only do the bare minimum in terms of royal duties. That's always been blatant. People have been criticizing their lack of work ethic since they got out of college. When there isn't an exciting event like a pregnancy to distract people they start voicing their annoyance again.



*This*.  William's own mother, worked soon after the babies were born. And I'm sure Diana would wish that William would do more on his part as well.

It's different when you speak to a Brit about the royals. Unless you're a die-hard Royalist, there _are_ rumblings that the new, modern royals aren't playing their part. They _do_ have a duty to the British public and to their country to be involved in the community. Wills and Kate have retreated a great degree from this.

I'm neither here or there on them but I am seeing _a lot _of comments that are starting to trend towards negative about the couple.  Like I said, the key indicator is when stories start to leak from the Palace, or Charles own office about William not taking up a duty his father has specifically asked for his help with.

Harry though, seems to have a much warmer acceptance with the public. Due to his active service and continued charitable efforts, ie Invictus Games and his Walking with the Wounded efforts, not to mention his work with Diana's landmine efforts, The Halo Trust.

With the Queen now physically unable to do as much as she once could, the others are going to have to step up.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah the problem is that they get automatic income from tax payers and do not have many expenses... There needs to be a clear added value in order to sustain that. IMO this concept of entire "royal" families being put on a pedestral just because some ancestor was a smart, vicious warlord is a little dated. I feel like they're only still in this position because people like the tradition and fairy tale aspect of it all.


----------



## guccimamma

just give the crown to george and call it a day.

he'd do a better job than any of them.


----------



## Chloe302225

Visiting a women's prison today


----------



## Chloe302225

At the opening cereminy for the rugby world cup a couple days ago


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Swanky

*Royal Is the New Black: Princess Kate Makes a Surprise Visit to a Women's Prison*









Princess Kate leaves Send Prison on Friday morning after a secret visit with female inmates
Mark Cuthbert/UK Press/Getty



Princess Kate has visited a women's prison in England to highlight how the problems of addiction can lead to crime.  

The royal mom, 33, who has made it her mission to speak up for those who are vulnerable in society, gave her heartfelt thanks to the prisoners she met on her secret visit to the detention center about 30 miles southwest of London early Friday. She wore a $550 dress by The Fold in subdued silver tweed.  

"I was reminded today how addictions lie at the heart of so many social issues and how substance misuse can play such destructive role in vulnerable people's lives," she said in a statement. 

"I saw again today that a failure to intervene early in life to tackle mental health problems and other challenges can have profound consequences for people throughout their lives." 

And she thanked those who had spoken with her inside Send Prison, near Woking. 

"I am grateful to the women I met for sharing their difficult personal stories with me. It is encouraging to learn how organisations... are offering specialist support to help people break the cycle of addiction and look forward to a positive and crime free life." 

In a visit that was previously unheralded  Kensington Palace even asked that the media keep quiet until she left  Kate arrived at the prison to meet with inmates struggling with addiction as well as leaders of a charity that aims to support them. 

The Rehabilitation for Addicted Prisoners Trust (RAPt) works in 26 prisons in the U.K. to help treat addicts in hopes of lowering incarceration and crime rates. 

The charity set up the first 12-step plan for women prisoners in 2000 at HM Prison Send in Woking, where Kate visited. 

The move dovetails with the work she does with the charity Action on Addiction, of which she has been a patron and very active supporter since 2012. 

"She is aware that addictions lie at the heart of so many social issues," Kensington Palace said in a statement, "and the destructive role that substance misuse plays in vulnerable people's and communities' lives." 

Half of all prisoners in the U.K. are thought to have committed crimes associated with drugs, while alcohol is a factor in nearly half of all violent crime, official figures show. 

Inside, Kate listened as prisoners recounted their personal stories. 

"I believe that I was born an addict and can honestly say that RAPt helped to save my life," said a former inmate identified by the charity as Lacey, who completed the program in 2008 and is now married and expecting a baby: "This is a life beyond my wildest dreams." 

Another former inmate, identified as Kirsty, said, "When I first started the program, I found it really hard to be vulnerable. But I put the work in and I'm so glad I did  I now know that anything I want to achieve is only going to be earned through honest work." 

The morning "reflects the Duchess's interest in learning how organizations support people living with substance misuse issues, and the impact of addiction within the wider family network," the palace statement adds. 

Members of the royal family periodically go to prisons to enhance various charitable connections. Kate's father-in-law Prince Charles, 66, visited an institution in the north of England earlier this month. His wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, 68, has also been behind bars to see rehabilitation and literacy programs.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## mar4712

Chloe302225 said:


> More from the day



Beautiful. She looks like her old self here, although I really don't like those bangs.


----------



## kemilia

I'm starting to like the bangs. And she looks great in that dress (as always).


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge became Prisoner Cell Block HRH today as she made a secret visit to a womens prison.

Kate was whisked into HMP Send, near Woking, Surrey, amid a media blackout to meet inmates battling alcohol and drugs addiction.

It was an unusually gritty official engagement for the 33-year-old royal, who has never stepped through the doors of a jail before.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ing-alcohol-drug-addiction.html#ixzz3mlNGl7ZK


----------



## L etoile

I hate to see women commenting on the work ethic of a new mother. One of my dearest friends suffered post-partum depression after both of her pregnancies and could basically not leave the house. Kate has two babies at home. If they're in school and she's slacking off, then discuss it at that point.


----------



## guccimamma

she's well put together, but just doesn't have the magic.  i really wonder what encouragement she had to offer at a women's prison.


----------



## redney

She really needs to push her hair back behind her shoulders. It looks so heavy and lifeless and she looks hunched over with it hanging in front of her shoulders.


----------



## lulu212121

If this is what she is doing, while it appears she is doing nothing, I can get behind this. Good for her.


----------



## solange

:thumbup:


----------



## Swanky

I think for a mommy of 2 very young, she's doing enough.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its been commented on before...Wills and Kate do a rush of appointments before their Mustique vacations, and towards the end of the year when the tally of how many appointments each royal has done gets added up.

It's easy to see..you just have to read the Court Circular of appointments.

If Kate had post-partum depression, the Palace would release that information. Instead, not-very-subtle leaks have been coming about how little they're both doing. Then this past week and a half - a sudden flurry of mostly unscheduled appearances. That tells me the leak from Prince Charles office finally got them to pull their finger out.

Anyhow...again..you only have to read comments on royal posts in the Brit newspaper pages (not only the DM but respected reporters) to see the dissatifaction with them.

The British public are used to the work ethic of Charles, the Queen, the QM and Diana. If Wills and Kate continue with this increase in work then the tide will turn more positive.


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its been commented on before...Wills and Kate do a rush of appointments before their Mustique vacations, and towards the end of the year when the tally of how many appointments each royal has done gets added up.
> 
> It's easy to see..you just have to read the Court Circular of appointments.
> 
> If Kate had post-partum depression, the Palace would release that information. Instead, not-very-subtle leaks have been coming about how little they're both doing. Then this past week and a half - a sudden flurry of mostly unscheduled appearances. That tells me the leak from Prince Charles office finally got them to pull their finger out.
> 
> Anyhow...again..you only have to read comments on royal posts in the Brit newspaper pages (not only the DM but respected reporters) to see the dissatifaction with them.
> 
> The British public are used to the work ethic of Charles, the Queen, the QM and Diana. If Wills and Kate continue with this increase in work then the tide will turn more positive.



If Kate had post partum depression I dont think the palace would comment on it. If I remember correctly the palace said nothing on Diana's anorexia until she commented on it herself. I think even for the palace there are somethings that are just too personal.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chloe302225 said:


> If Kate had post partum depression I dont think the palace would comment on it. If I remember correctly the palace said nothing on Diana's anorexia until she commented on it herself. I think even for the palace there are somethings that are just too personal.



Kate has managed to spend hours on the Downton Abbey set and at the Rugby World Cup and had them passed off as fulfilling Royal duties, whilst avoiding most of her charitable work.

I do think Kate is uncomfortable with some parts of those duties ie public speaking but she wasn't unaware of those things going in. Indeed, she had more time than most to contemplate that life.


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kate has managed to spend hours on the Downton Abbey set and at the Rugby World Cup and had them passed off as fulfilling Royal duties, whilst avoiding most of her charitable work.
> 
> I do think Kate is uncomfortable with some parts of those duties ie public speaking but she wasn't unaware of those things going in. Indeed, she had more time than most to contemplate that life.



There is a difference between being aware of a situation and actually being in the situation. I dont think she was taking how to be a princess classes when she dating William. IMO there are just somethings in life you can never really be prepared for. I think she had an idea of what was coming but actually being in the situation might of changed any expectations or preparations she might of had. I dont think she would of expected the extremely high level of attention she would of garnered especially internationally.

When she was at rugby world cup she was at opening ceremony and supporting England at their first match in their bid for the title.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

True. And let me honest..I am neither a friend nor foe regarding the British Royal Family. However my interest was piqued earlier this year by an English girlfriend who was previously pro-Wills and Kate.  She mentioned it to me that amongst her British circle of friends, that they were quite disappointed with both of them.

In Britain there is an onus on the Royals being seen to do lots of charitable work and getting out and about, drawing attention to worthwhile causes - as they do get a huge amount of British taxpayer support. They have to work to maintain a positive public image, which is fair enough. You can measure this by the tone of reporting in the UK. Especially well thought of sites like The Guardian and BBC.uk amongst many others.

So.. as is my habit, I started to take more notice...and yes the tide is turning. Harry is much more popular because he's seen to do his job.  William and Kate by contrast have been pushing back. Which might be allowed if he wasn't in line to be King.

When the British press tone changes it's indicative of tone changes in the public view too. Its the press' way of letting the Palace know what's going on "out there".

And I hope this recent flurry of activity means they've taken it on board.


----------



## Crystalina

Chloe302225 said:


> Visiting a women's prison today




Long bangs are very stylish and I'm all for it, but I admit she's needs at least a half inch off the ends!


----------



## Crystalina

One more thing...,is Kate wearing a hairpiece?

I think she needs to lighten up her color....maybe a couple light auburn or dark blonde highlights to frame the face and soften her up?


----------



## DesignerNewbie

She has aged alot in a short time!


----------



## VickyB

DesignerNewbie said:


> She has aged alot in a short time!



Yes and it's not just because she recently had a baby. She's always looked at least ten years older than she is. Same with Pippa. Kate's face would look better if she put on a few pounds. She's heading toward creepy skinny for her height any way so it'd be win win. 

The bangs need to be shorter and 4 inches off the ends would be a major improvement.


----------



## VickyB

FreeSpirit71 said:


> True. And let me honest..I am neither a friend nor foe regarding the British Royal Family. However my interest was piqued earlier this year by an English girlfriend who was previously pro-Wills and Kate.  She mentioned it to me that amongst her British circle of friends, that they were quite disappointed with both of them.
> 
> In Britain there is an onus on the Royals being seen to do lots of charitable work and getting out and about, drawing attention to worthwhile causes - as they do get a huge amount of British taxpayer support. They have to work to maintain a positive public image, which is fair enough. You can measure this by the tone of reporting in the UK. Especially well thought of sites like The Guardian and BBC.uk amongst many others.
> 
> So.. as is my habit, I started to take more notice...and yes the tide is turning. Harry is much more popular because he's seen to do his job.  William and Kate by contrast have been pushing back. Which might be allowed if he wasn't in line to be King.
> 
> When the British press tone changes it's indicative of tone changes in the public view too. Its the press' way of letting the Palace know what's going on "out there".
> 
> And I hope this recent flurry of activity means they've taken it on board.



I think the recent flurry of activity is because they are going to Mustique AGAIN in November (I think) and they don't want to be criticized for "being duty slackers and vacationers" .  

Kate though does seem to be slacker when it comes to her duties when compared to others (including Diana). She has no problem doing things she wants to do (tennis matches, TV show sets, sailing etc) yet pretty much remains a hermit the rest of the time. There are hardly any pap pics of her even heading to a lunch with Pippa or going some place with her parents or WIlliam. I don't think she really even has any of her own friends. It's all kind of odd.


----------



## labelwhore04

Some people just don't age well and there's not much they can do about it. At least Kate isn't jacking up her face with plastic surgery. She could lay off with the heavy eye makeup and it would probably do wonders but if she isn't that concerned about it then hey what do i care?


----------



## Chloe302225

At the England vs. Wales World Cup Rugby Match. Harry is the vice patron of England's Rugby Association while William is the vice patron of Wales's Association. This picture was taken while William was singing a Welsh song to welcome them into the stadium.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! at that pic!


I DGAF about royals or her or him, etc. . . . I just post news.  But as someone who doesn't care at all, it's is VERY interesting reading this thread


----------



## Chloe302225

Another Picture


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the match. FYI Wales won the match


----------



## Crystalina

Why are William's hands so tiny? [emoji10]


----------



## Tivo

They're starting to look phony.


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Crystalina

I think a brighter, glossier lipstick would do her some good!


----------



## Swanky

I think they look in love, like they REALLY like one another. . . that's awesome.


----------



## nycmom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *This*.  William's own mother, worked soon after the babies were born. And I'm sure Diana would wish that William would do more on his part as well.



Really? My sense is that Diana would have actually preferred they take time to focus on the children while they're so young and in fact would have been very proud of how involved and hands on William has been as a father. 



ByeKitty said:


> Yeah the problem is that they get automatic income from tax payers and do not have many expenses... There needs to be a clear added value in order to sustain that. IMO this concept of entire "royal" families being put on a pedestral just because some ancestor was a smart, vicious warlord is a little dated. I feel like they're only still in this position because people like the tradition and fairy tale aspect of it all.



Yes this is true too! 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I tend to agree. . . they have 2 very young children.  If they "worked" constantly there'd be criticism of their parenting.
> The babies are too young to need to learn life of a royal.





L etoile said:


> I hate to see women commenting on the work ethic of a new mother. One of my dearest friends suffered post-partum depression after both of her pregnancies and could basically not leave the house. Kate has two babies at home. If they're in school and she's slacking off, then discuss it at that point.



Totally agree! And appearance as well  I realize I didn't have her staff but I was definitely not looking my best when my kids were that age! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> And I hope this recent flurry of activity means they've taken it on board.



or because she's just gotten back to work after taking time off after having the baby...?


----------



## Swanky

Prince William rescues seriously injured girl from car crash 







Wonderwall 


  




© Photograp/REX Shutterstock/Rex USA 
Prince William rescues seriously injured girl from car crash 


He really is a prince among men! Prince William was one of the first responders when a 9-year-old girl was injured in a serious car accident on Tuesday. The air ambulance pilot airlifted the girl in his helicopter to a trauma center in England.
According to BBC News, a 9-year-old girl was walking on a road in the town of Leighton Buzzard in Bedfordshire, England, when a blue Mercedes and a silver Ford crashed. As a result one of the vehicles struck the young girl and critically injured her. The 33-year-old, who recently took a job as a pilot with the East Anglian Air Ambulance, was quickly on the scene to help fly the victim to the hospital.
According to the BBC, the 9-year-old suffered a broken pelvis and legs, and is currently in critical condition. A second girl was also hurt in the accident, but only had minor injuries.


http://www.msn.com/en-us/entertainm...red-girl-from-car-crash/ar-AAf4pak?li=BBgzzfc


----------



## lulu212121

Good on him for doing that job. The things he sees. Poor girls. I hope that one comes out of it ok. Those are some horrific injuries.


----------



## Tivo

It's amazing how gullible, and trusting of image society is. There are actors all around us and PR experts making tons to craft an image.


----------



## lulu212121

Tivo said:


> It's amazing how gullible, and trusting of image society is. There are actors all around us and PR experts making tons to craft an image.


Uh-oh! Is that story greatly exaggerated?


----------



## solange

I think the comment was meant to reference that all he did was his job. What happened was true. The argument is his part in it wasn't above and beyond or otherwise all that impressive.


----------



## AEGIS

i can't very well feel sorry for a woman who waited years for the crown and now doesn't want to work for it
it doesn't seem like a bad deal--look u get to play princess, have access to millions, first class life and all you really need to do is be a nice person...like that's essentially it...you need to care for others.


----------



## terebina786

AEGIS said:


> i can't very well feel sorry for a woman who waited years for the crown and now doesn't want to work for it
> it doesn't seem like a bad deal--look u get to play princess, have access to millions, first class life and all you really need to do is be a nice person...like that's essentially it...you need to care for others.



This.


----------



## Swanky

She's not doing that?


----------



## redney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's not doing that?



Agree. 

This is what I don't understand. She's not solely in charge of her schedule. There are multiple staff involved with planning her "official" work responsibilities who also take direction from Charles' office and other Palace officials. 

I strongly doubt Kate has the independent ability to say no to royal appointments and commitments. Sure, she's been low key lately but for pete's sake the woman has a 5 month old and 2 year old, and she seems to be quite involved with them as their mother vs. handing the kids off to nannies all the time. 

So it baffles me that people don't cut her a break while she's raising her kids, and save the criticism for a few years once the kids are older. If she's still lacking in appearances in a few years after her infant and toddler are older, that's fair game for criticism.


----------



## Midge S

Eh.  I think a lot of this criticism , right or wrong, has surrounded her for a long time.  She was criticized for waiting around for William (Waitie Katie),  she was criticized for not doing enough before George, she was criticized for vacationing too much, she was criticized for her makeup, hair, clothing and wearing the same blue wedges too often.   

Truth is she is just utterly boring.  Always was.   William isn't exactly the most interesting man alive either.   Everyone seems to think kinds were gonna make her interesting so she had kids and then... nothing changed.  Still kinda a snooze, kids are cute and she occasionally wears a nice coat. 

Basically she is the same as she ever was.   I think she would be given more of a break, at least while the kids are small, if she seemed to be developing any sort of voice of her own or was doing things, even small things, that she could be identified with.  I'm afraid she does not have the charisma to skate by on personality alone for a while and not endure criticism.  

It may be unfair right now, but it's never going to go away and could end up being harmful in the long run to the monarchy if she doesn't figure out what exactly is her role as princess.   We know she's Mrs. Windsor and that's pretty much all she wanted, but eventually the clamor that the state should not pay her for that will get loud. 

Just IMO.   I'm not a Kate-hater either, I think she seems like a perfectly nice person with adorable children, but I just don't _get _her.  (Or him for that matter.)


----------



## redney

Midge S said:


> Eh.  I think a lot of this criticism , right or wrong, has surrounded her for a long time.  She was criticized for waiting around for William (Waitie Katie),  she was criticized for not doing enough before George, she was criticized for vacationing too much, she was criticized for her makeup, hair, clothing and wearing the same blue wedges too often.
> 
> Truth is she is just utterly boring.  Always was.   William isn't exactly the most interesting man alive either.   Everyone seems to think kinds were gonna make her interesting so she had kids and then... nothing changed.  Still kinda a snooze, kids are cute and she occasionally wears a nice coat.
> 
> Basically she is the same as she ever was.   I think she would be given more of a break, at least while the kids are small, if she seemed to be developing any sort of voice of her own or was doing things, even small things, that she could be identified with.  I'm afraid she does not have the charisma to skate by on personality alone for a while and not endure criticism.
> 
> It may be unfair right now, but it's never going to go away and could end up being harmful in the long run to the monarchy if she doesn't figure out what exactly is her role as princess.   We know she's Mrs. Windsor and that's pretty much all she wanted, but eventually the clamor that the state should not pay her for that will get loud.
> 
> Just IMO.   I'm not a Kate-hater either, I think she seems like a perfectly nice person with adorable children, but I just don't _get _her.  (Or him for that matter.)



Midge, thanks for your insight. It's reasonable to find her boring and uninspired in the role she's taken on. She certainly lacks that sparkle that Diana had and seeming passion for....something, anything (a cause). 

One would think, though, the Palace hears this criticism and will push/require her to step up her royal responsibilities after the kids are a little older. I agree, living off the public dole without putting in the royal work that is expected, is worthy of criticism. I'm holding my tongue for a few more years. 

William is a bore, too, just as I think Charles seems to be, yet Charles does have passion toward the environment and arts, so does things that are worthwhile at least. William should at least be stepping up his game now too.


----------



## Murphy47

redney said:


> Midge, thanks for your insight. It's reasonable to find her boring and uninspired in the role she's taken on. She certainly lacks that sparkle that Diana had and seeming passion for....something, anything (a cause).
> 
> One would think, though, the Palace hears this criticism and will push/require her to step up her royal responsibilities after the kids are a little older. I agree, living off the public dole without putting in the royal work that is expected, is worthy of criticism. I'm holding my tongue for a few more years.
> 
> William is a bore, too, just as I think Charles seems to be, yet Charles does have passion toward the environment and arts, so does things that are worthwhile at least. William should at least be stepping up his game now too.




Charles only seems dull now that he's "mature". 
Google some stories of his antics from the 70's.


----------



## Pursejoy9

She has every right to stay home with the kids most of the time. She does not have a job, despite her title, and so she is a stay at home mom. She and her husband are just monarchs in waiting and so they get tax money to live on. It is the contract that people signed up for. She does a little bit here and there. Her husband should be the hard worker, as he is in line, not her. Her plush, lush, lifestyle is somewhat courtesy of her wealthy family, and you just know that she is not going to give up her luxuries and easy life to make people happy. She clearly thinks she deserves it. The most telling thing about her is her lack of work, interests and volunteerism before marriage. She was not exactly a dynamo. When her time comes, she will have to step it up.


----------



## minimom

I remember all the criticism that Diana received when she was first married and in the early years.   I tend to think that these women can't win for losing, no matter what they do.    If Kate were out making appearances and working, she would be criticized for not taking an active Mom role.    I'm a coup!e of years older than Diana would be, so fully remember how she was treated in the press.      I have a feeling that Kate will come into her own as she raises her kids and become a respected member of the Ro
Yal family, just like Diana did.


----------



## VickyB

Midge S said:


> Eh.  I think a lot of this criticism , right or wrong, has surrounded her for a long time.  She was criticized for waiting around for William (Waitie Katie),  she was criticized for not doing enough before George, she was criticized for vacationing too much, she was criticized for her makeup, hair, clothing and wearing the same blue wedges too often.
> 
> Truth is she is just utterly boring.  Always was.   William isn't exactly the most interesting man alive either.   Everyone seems to think kinds were gonna make her interesting so she had kids and then... nothing changed.  Still kinda a snooze, kids are cute and she occasionally wears a nice coat.
> 
> Basically she is the same as she ever was.   I think she would be given more of a break, at least while the kids are small, if she seemed to be developing any sort of voice of her own or was doing things, even small things, that she could be identified with.  I'm afraid she does not have the charisma to skate by on personality alone for a while and not endure criticism.
> 
> It may be unfair right now, but it's never going to go away and could end up being harmful in the long run to the monarchy if she doesn't figure out what exactly is her role as princess.   We know she's Mrs. Windsor and that's pretty much all she wanted, but eventually the clamor that the state should not pay her for that will get loud.
> 
> Just IMO.   I'm not a Kate-hater either, I think she seems like a perfectly nice person with adorable children, but I just don't _get _her.  (Or him for that matter.)



This. She has zero charisma, zero sparkle. My nickname for them is The Squares.


----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate visit young people with mental health issues to support World Mental Health Day


----------



## Swanky

So people dislike her and criticize her because she's dull? lol!  She won't ever be Di. . . .


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

William has the world's worst belt collection.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> William has the world's worst belt collection.




Lol


----------



## myown

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So people dislike her and criticize her because she's dull? lol!  She won't ever be Di. . . .



do people want her to be like Diana? Poor Kate!


----------



## mia1985

Wow honestly she has the most beautiful hair ever!
 I wish my hair would look like hers.


----------



## nastasja

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> William has the world's worst belt collection.




Omg, you're right! What is that?? It barely fits [emoji23]


----------



## Chloe302225

Supporting Wales at the Rugby World Cup


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

..


----------



## Crystalina

The top and bottom of her hair look too inconsistent in color. Very strange for someone with so much money and limelight!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The fringe isn'rlt blended at all. Its just...there. 

Good to see them out and about and being more active.


----------



## Swanky

*'Grief is the most painful experience that any child can endure': Prince William gives moving speech about the death of his mother Diana *


*Prince William, 33, spoke at the dinner for Child Bereavement UK*
*His mother Princess Diana helped to launch it and he is now a patron*
*Gary Barlow also attended, after his daughter was stillborn in 2012*
*See more from Prince William's speech about Diana*





Prince William revealed how his mother&#8217;s work with bereaved families had inspired his own public duties in an emotional speech last night at the Banqueting Hall, London.
The second in line to the throne, 33, was speaking at a gala dinner to mark the 21st anniversary of Child Bereavement UK, which the late Princess Diana helped to launch and he is now patron of.
Referring to the pain of his mother&#8217;s death in 1997, he said: &#8216;What my mother recognised back then &#8211; and what I understand now &#8211; is that grief is the most painful experience that any child or parent can endure.' 






 
Prince William last night spoke at a gala for Child Bereavement UK, a charity his mother, Princess Diana, helped to launch 21 years ago and of which he is now a patron








Princess Diana with William in 1983. The Prince paid tribute to his mother's work at last night's gala

The organisation&#8217;s Founder Patron Julia Samuel was one of his mother&#8217;s best friends and is now godmother to William&#8217;s son, Prince George.
The prince said: &#8216;Twenty one years ago last month, my mother attended the launch of the Child Bereavement Charity. 

'Fifteen years later, I was honoured to be invited to become Patron of Child Bereavement UK to continue my mother's commitment to a charity which is very dear to me.
'My mother was determined to help those in need and she would have been immensely proud &#8211; as I am &#8211; of all that Child Bereavement UK has achieved these last 21 years.'

Prince William spoke at the Child Bereavement dinner to mark the charity's 21st anniversary, pictured with singer Gary Barlow





Gary Barlow attended because it's a cause close to his heart and he and wife Dawn were devastated when their daughter, Poppy, was stillborn in 2012 

The Prince added: 'Tonight we celebrate the enormous, positive difference this charity has made to bereaved families across the country.
&#8216;When many people slink away at the sight of a friend's bereavement, CBUK's staff embrace strangers at the darkest moment in their life.
&#8216;I have witnessed first-hand the difference CBUK has made &#8211; and continues to make &#8211; to the lives of bereaved families.
'CBUK works with military families, with the wrecked families of suicide victims, with little children whose lives are torn apart by the inexplicable death of a parent. 
'And yet amid all this misery, CBUK &#8211; and I don't know how they do this &#8211; brings warmth, comfort, a guiding hand, a way through, even colour and joyfulness, and a renewed opportunity for love as a family reknits itself after tragedy.&#8217;








The Duke of Cambridge, Royal Patron of Child Bereavement UK, with Julia Samuel, Gary Barlow and CBUK Chief Exec Ann Chalmers, right









The charity's chief executive shares a joke with William as they enter the gala dinner









William speaks to Sir Tim Rice at the dinner to honour the charity's work for rebuilding lives after the devastation of losing a child

He added: &#8216;CBUK's humanity is simply unparalleled, and it is deeply moving.
&#8216;As a father to two young children, I now appreciate it all the more.&#8217; 
Child Bereavement UK supports families and educates professionals when a baby or child of any age dies or is dying, or when a child is facing bereavement.
Every year it trains almost 7000 professionals, helping them to better understand and meet the needs of grieving families.
Among the charity&#8217;s supporters present tonight was Take That&#8217;s Gary Barlow.
He and his wife Dawn were left devastated when their baby daughter, Poppy, was stillborn in 2012.





 
Princess Diana enters the Royal College of Nursing for the launch of the Child Bereavement charity in 1994









Prince William - pictured at his mother's funeral in 1997 - said last night that bereavement is 'the most painful experience any child can endure'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3274720/Prince-William-gives-moving-speech-bereavement-charity-dinner-21-years-Princess-Diana-attended-launch.html#ixzz3ojtymHVm


----------



## Swanky

*Kate's a lady in red! Duchess of Cambridge dazzles in Queen Mother's  tiara as she is given pride of place at Buckingham Palace banquet top  table alongside the Queen and Chinese president 
*

The  Duchess of Cambridge left Kensington Palace for the state banquet held  in honor of Chinese president Xi Jinping at Buckingham Palace with her  husband Prince William dressed in red and the Queen Mother's tiara this  evening. 
Along  with Prince Harry, who appeared scruffy in a black puffa jacket and  unshaven face, they will join 170 other guests at the lavish white-tie  dinner in the palaces grand ballroom hosted by the Queen and Prince  Philip.
It  will be the first time the Duchess has attended a palace state dinner,  which comes at the start of a four-day state visit - seen as being key  to cementing economic ties between the two countries. 






 

Chinese President Xi Jinping smiles at  the Duchess of Cambridge as they sit at the top table with Queen  Elizabeth at a state banquet at Buckingham Palace this evening





 
The Chinese  national anthem played as the guests, assembled at Buckingham Palace's  lavishly decorated ballroom, rose for a toast to Xi Jinping and his  wife, pictured Kate and Mr Xi toast the visit





 





 




Chinese President Xi Jinping and Queen  Elizabeth toast at the state banquet, where she gave a speech and told  her guest 'we have much reason to celebrate the dynamic, growing  economic relationship between our countries'

Kate,  33, wore the delicate Papyrus tiara, also known as the Lotus Flower,  which was once owned by the Queen Mother and a favourite of Princess  Margaret for the first state banquet at Buckingham Palace, on top of an  elegant up-do.
The  priceless headpiece and matching diamond-drop earrings accessorised a  brocade high-necked bespoke Jenny Packham dress in a fitting shade of  red, the colour of China's flag. 
It's  only the second time Kate has worn the diamond tiara - the first time  being when she got married in April 2011 wearing a Cartier Halo tiara.  

Guests at tonights Chinese state banquet will dine on fillet of West Coast turbot and Balmoral venison at the sit down meal. 
The  musical programme, played by the Countess of Wessexs String Orchestra,  includes a number of Chinese folk songs - which are likely to be  popular with Madame Peng - who is a famous folk singer in China.
Among  the pieces is a medley entitled Chinese Folk Fantasy and a folk song  called Xiao He Tang Shui. Other ensembles include the Beatles track  Eleanor Rigby and Nobody Does It Better - the theme music from the 1977  Bond film The Spy Who Loved Me. 




 

The Duchess of Cambridge leaves  Kensington Palace wearing a bespoke Jenny Packham dress, the Queen  Mother's tiara and diamond chandelier earrings as she makes her way to  the state banquet at Buckingham Palace this evening





 

Prince William joins his wife Kate in  the back of a Bentley as they make their way to the banquet, which marks  the arrival of the President of China and his wife in London today


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...inese-president-Xi-Jinping.html#ixzz3p92VvuRK
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

Tiaras!


----------



## mar4712

She looks so pretty and Princessy awww


----------



## chowlover2

I wish I had an occasion where I might wear a tiara!


----------



## edanc

Tiaras! Beautiful! I do wish she would lighten up on the eye makeup though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That tiara is everything! Love the red color too. 
And the queen's sapphires. Fantastic.


----------



## berrydiva

chowlover2 said:


> I wish I had an occasion where I might wear a tiara!



Any day is occasion enough.


----------



## anitalilac

She look so regal.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> Tiaras!


I swear if it were socially acceptable and not look out of place, I'd wear me the fanciest bejewelled tiara even to my local supermarket.

And it would've been painstakingly crafted over the years by the jewellers of Bvlgari too :ninja:


----------



## labelwhore04

Im jealous that she can wear a tiara and it's perfectly acceptable


----------



## VickyB

The jewels are yummy! Love the red color! The dress design is very meh. She looks 55 in the 3rd pic - don't know if it's the make up style she refuses to up date or what.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Gorgeous


----------



## kaitydid

She looks so stunning! I love the red color on her. The jewels are fantastic. And she's wearing a tiara!


----------



## Crystalina

She's stunning....I want that tiara!


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> Tiaras!



my first thought, too


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have made a dazzling debut at her first state banquet on Tuesday night, but there was no rest for the Duchess of Cambridge.

The 33-year-old joined President Xi and Madam Peng Liyuan on a visit to Lancaster House on Wednesday morning - and pulled out all the stops in the sartorial stakes.

Whilst she has a reputation for being thrifty, Kate, who usually favours the high street, opted for a high-end £1,850 purple lace dress by Dolce & Gabbana.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...D-G-dazzling-state-banquet.html#ixzz3pDPLqPyw


----------



## ByeKitty

I love the color of that dress!


----------



## skarsbabe

Love that dress!


----------



## Swanky

Love the dress and like her hair better now.


----------



## .pursefiend.

White Orchid said:


> I swear if it were socially acceptable and not look out of place, I'd wear me the fanciest bejewelled tiara even to my local supermarket.
> 
> And it would've been painstakingly crafted over the years by the jewellers of Bvlgari too :ninja:



agreed!


----------



## 26Alexandra

Something totally different: the interior of that Bentley is amazing!!


----------



## chowlover2

That dress is gorg and the color is a nice change for Kate!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great.


----------



## Crystalina

Her hair looks really beautiful....its shinier and the color seems richer.


----------



## pink1

She looks fantastic!  Love that dress color.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's looking better . . .  more well.  I wouldn't be surprised if she had a bout of the baby blues after Charlotte.
She and Will seem to really love each other.
I need those boots, I have scrawny legs and boots don't look good when they don't fit snugly on them.


*Royal blue! Glamorous Kate wows the crowds with William in Scotland... as she admits she will ban George from riding 'terrifying' motorbikes when he's older *

She may have been busy hosting Chinese president Xi Jinping and his glamorous wife Peng Liyuan over the past few days but there was no rest for the Duchess of Cambridge as she journeyed to Dundee with her husband on Friday.

Resplendent in a bespoke blue coat by Scottish designer, Christopher Kane, and Aquatalia suede knee length boots from Russell & Bromley, the mother-of-two joined Prince William to highlight mental health issues affecting young people on their first official visit to Dundee on Friday.
Whilst chatting to wellwishers who greeted the couple upon their arrival, Kate said she will vow to keep two-year-old Prince George off a motorbike when he grows up.
According to The Telegraph, Kate said she's vowed to ban her firstborn from riding motorbikes  when he is older because Prince William's motorbikes fill her with horror and she hates it when he rides the 'dangerous' machines.

A local named Fearghas Simpson, 28, asked the Duchess if William still took his Ducati motorbike, which costs £20,000 and can go from 0-60mph in 2.5 seconds, out for a spin. The Prince was last seen riding the 190mph machine the night before the Royal Wedding in 2011.
Kate, who showcased a healthy glow and accessorised her look with coordinating blue drop earrings, a simple black clutch bag and suede gloves, replied: 'He's still riding it. It always fills me with horror when he goes out on it&#8206;. I'm terrified. Hopefully, I'm going to keep George off it.' 
The visit focuses on the mental wellbeing of youngsters, which is a major priority for William and Kate, both 33, who are known as The Earl and Countess of Strathearn in Scotland.

The couple - who met and studied at St Andrews University - met with young people dealing with mental health challenges, took part in an anti-bullying workshop and held a private meeting with leaders in Scotland's youth mental health sector.
Kate chose a coat rather fittingly designed by a Scottish fashion star and the striking royal blue wool coat was made just for her. 
The slim-fitted dogtooth wool tailored coat with belt and a mini dogtooth wool kilt with belt was extremely appropriate for her Scottish visit. 
The flattering style is similar in cut to the Christopher Kane dress coat she wore to the Olympics Opening Ceremony in 2012, and when teamed with her favourite Aquatalia knee high boots and a Stuart Weitzman clutch, the royal looked effortlessly chic. 
Kate looked chic in a blue coat and black suede boots as she arrived in Dundee, on a visit that focuses on the mental wellbeing of youngsters, which is a major priority for William and Kate, both 33, who are known as The Earl and Countess of Strathearn in Scotland






The mother-of-two joined Prince William to highlight mental health issues affecting young people at the end of what has been a busy week for the Duchess






 

Kate said she's vowed to ban her firstborn from riding the 'dangerous machines' when he is older because she hates it when her husband rides his motorbikes







Kate, 33, shows her maternal side as she laughs and jokes with young schoolchildren 








It's Captain Kate! The couple, who coordinated their blue hued outfits, also had the chance to visit Captain Scott's tall ship 'The Discovery' - which was built in Dundee and now has pride of place at Discovery Point in the heart of the city






 
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge during their visit to The Corner where they participated in an anti-bullying workshop as part of their visit to Dundee in Scotland






 
The royal couple looked very much in love as they shared a joke leaving the the Dundee Rep Theatre







The Duchess was in high spirits as she was gifted bouquets by schoolchildren in Dundee


The visit by the pair aims to highlight efforts being made to help and support young people with mental health issues, which is something close to their hearts 





 
The Duchess showcased her famously glossy brunette locks as she wrapped up warm in her Christopher Kane coat


----------



## Swanky

The Duchess of Cambridge chatted to sea cadets during her trip to Strathearn in Scotland 





 
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge meet children as they visit the original Royal Research Ship Discovery at Discovery Point

The couple - who met and studied at St Andrews University - met with young people dealing with mental health challenges, took part in an anti-bullying workshop and held a private meeting with leaders in Scotland's youth mental health sector

The Corner, funded in partnership by Dundee City Council and NHS Tayside, offers a range of physical and mental health services for young people, many of them peer-led. The workshop will be facilitated by Scotland's anti-bullying service, RespectMe





 

Kate may have been laying low over the past few months to spend time with her two children but she is back with a bang





 
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, also known as The Earl and Countess of Strathearn in Scotland, mark their first official visit to Dundee with a full day of engagements






Kate greets schoolchildren as she arrives for a full day of engagements


The couple, who coordinated their blue hued outfits, also had the chance to see the city and people of Dundee by joining in on a family fun day at the Dundee Repertory Theatre, paid a visit to Captain Scott's tall ship 'The Discovery' - which was built in Dundee and now has pride of place at Discovery Point in the heart of the city - and enjoyed a public walkabout moment.
The day concluded with a visit to Abertay University, where The Duke, President of BAFTA, and the Duchess met with students involved in BAFTA's Young Game Designers programme.
Abertay University offers world-class tuition in computer game design and is home to the Scottish Centre for Excellence in Computer Games Education.
Dundee itself is an important international centre for video game production and has played in a role in the creation of some the world's most popular titles. 
At Dundee Rep, William and Kate met with the cast and crew of In Her Shadows, a visual performance that explores a young woman's relationship with the complexity of her depression whilst challenging the stigmas that surround it.
While at the theatre, the Duke and Duchess met young people participating in a workshop with See Me, a group working to end mental health discrimination in Scotland. The young people the Royal couple met are using their experiences of mental health conditions to lead a change in the way people their age perceive mental health.
The Duke and Duchess also visited The Corner and participated in an anti-bullying workshop. The Corner, funded in partnership by Dundee City Council and NHS Tayside, offers a range of physical and mental health services for young people, many of them peer-led. The workshop will be facilitated by Scotland's anti-bullying service, RespectMe.
William recently took part in an anti-bullying workshop in London with The Diana Award, a young person's charity established in the memory of his late mother Diana, Princess of Wales.





The couple, who married in 2011, exchanged a private joke as they spent the day in Dundee, a place they'd often visit whilst at St Andrews University together 







The Duke and Duchess later visited The Corner and participated in an anti-bullying workshop in the afternoon





 
Kate showed off her radiant natural beauty and new bang hairstyle as she chatted to locals upon her arrival


----------



## Swanky

Kate looked impressed as she was presented with a drawing of a flower by a young Scottish girl upon her arrival 






Kate laughed jovially as royal fans took the opportunity to capture a picture of her on their phones 







Crowds gather as locals snap the couple on their mobile phones as they leave the theatre 





 
The confident Duchess assertively shook hands with waiting locals who were vying for her attention as she arrived in Scotland 

The Duke and Duchess met a group of leaders in the Scottish Mental Health sector at a meeting organised by Young Scotland In Mind. YSIM is a forum for voluntary sector organisations that aims to improve mental health and wellbeing of all children and young people in Scotland. The meeting was held in The Shore, an events venue catering for 10-18 year olds in Dundee.
William and Kate, along with Prince Harry, are making the mental health of young people a key focus of their official and charitable work.
'Their Royal Highnesses, who first met while students at the nearby University of St Andrews, are delighted to be visiting Dundee and very much looking forward to the day,' said a Kensington Palace spokeswoman.
It's been a busy few days for the Duchess, who joined President Xi and Madam Peng Liyuan on a visit to Lancaster House on Wednesday morning - and pulled out all the stops in the sartorial stakes.
Whilst she has a reputation for being thrifty, Kate, who usually favours the high street, opted for a high-end £1,850 purple lace dress by Dolce & Gabbana.








Kate crouches down to meet some of her smaller fans who arrived early to get a good spot close to the Duchess 





he Duchess looked delighted to meet her fans, who looked thrilled when the royal reached out to shake their hands


The royal made every effort to greet every single one of the waiting wellwishers as she made her way to her first appointment of the day












The royal couple were in high spirits as they chatted to their hosts upon their arrival, left, before Kate posed for pictures and reached in to shake hands with fans at the back of the growing crowds, right


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3285977/Brilliant-blue-Glamorous-Duchess-Cambridge-wears-bespoke-Christopher-Kane-coat-Prince-William-arrive-official-visit-Dundee.html#ixzz3pOxaeRcB


----------



## anitalilac

White Orchid said:


> I swear if it were socially acceptable and not look out of place, I'd wear me the fanciest bejewelled tiara even to my local supermarket.
> 
> And it would've been painstakingly crafted over the years by the jewellers of Bvlgari too :ninja:



I know right..I would totally do the same...


----------



## Swanky

*The Royal (welly wanging) Tournament: Kate, William and Harry have a fit of the giggles as they join in the fun during charity visit *

Despite a busy few days last week, which included hosting the Chinese President and making a trip to Dundee, the Duchess of Cambridge showed no signs of fatigue as she returned to work on Monday.
The mother-of-two took her inspiration from the stars in a £375 eye-catching blue print dress by Tabitha Webb as she joined Princes William and Harry at BAFTA in Londons Piccadilly - and even tried her hand at welly wanging, which involves throwing a wellington boot as far as possible.






The trio joined children from several of the charities they support to enjoy the premiere of the new film by British animators Aardman, Shaun the Sheep: The Farmer's Llamas and were left in stitches by each other's effort.
It was a fun and fabulously chaotic affair, which saw the VIP guests take part in a 'welly wanging' competition - Kate admitted her efforts were woeful but William raised his hands in victory - and try their hand at making model Shaun the Sheep

Sporty Harry was the first to try his hand at the old fashioned British sport of welly wanging, having been invited to throw a childrens' boot at a model of the farmer from the Shaun the Sheep movie and knock its head off.
He clearly took the challenge seriously and loudly groaned when he missed. The prince was offered another go but insisted on standing in line behind the waiting children again.
William joined him a few minutes' later and engaged in some brotherly ribbing. Unfortunately for Harry, he struck bullseye on his first go and raised his hands and shouted in victory.
Last up was the Duchess who, on her first go, gave a rather ladylike underarm throw, which fell woefully short.

Her next two throws weren't much better and she walked away groaning, throwing her hands in the air in frustration.
Aardman's Gareth Howells said there was 'a bit of knack to it', but added jokingly of William's direct hit: 'I think it was just a fluke.'  







Whilst Kate admitted her efforts were woeful, Prince William raised his hands in victory at his welly wanging attempt 
Prince Harry takes part in welly wanging, with children and representatives from charities and Aardman Animations, during a meeting of the Charities Forum, left. William joined him a few minutes' later and engaged in some brotherly ribbing. Unfortunately for Harry, he struck bullseye on his first go and raised his hands and shouted in victory







The Duchess was in high spirits as she showed her sense of fun by getting involved with the children's activities 

Kate was invited up on stage where she gamely joined a group of schoolchildren who were making their own clip with the animators from Shaun's makers, Aardman.
After the audience shouted 'action', Kate, accompanied by one young schoolgirl, did a comedic slow walk and pretended to shut a suitcase into which several other children had pretended to get into earlier.
William couldn't resist heckling his wife, prompting brother Harry to laugh loudly. But the Duchess didn't put a foot wrong and was roundly applauded for her efforts as she walked off the stage laughing.
Before they left the three royals went back onto the stage where they were each presented with a model scene made by some youngsters.
'Ah, that's lovely,' said Kate. William appeared equally chuffed, remarking: 'That's amazing. How long did the sheep take you to make? Very impressive. They are grazing away very happily.'
Harry added: 'I know exactly where I am going to put this.'
The Royal group then joined children involved in a Shaun the Sheep-themed model making workshop and craft activities session.
Kate, who studied history of art at St Andrew's, didn't appear entirely sure about her efforts but praised some of the youngsters from her charities, The Art Room and EACH.
'Is that OK?,' she asked them. 'It's at a funny angle. Do you do lots of creative things?'
Bearded Harry pulled a series of comedic faces as he made his rather 'impressive' offering.












David Sproxton, co-founder of Aardman, said afterwards that he thought the young royals' championing of the British film industry as 'marvellous'.
He said Harry had revealed that his father, Prince Charles, was, surprisingly, a great fan of one of their other feature films, Chicken Run.
'We are trying to make fun family films that tell a wholesome story and have a heart,' he said.

Today's premiere was part of a creative industries-themed event by the royals Charities Forum, a collection of more than 30 organisations of which William, Kate and Harry are patrons or work closely with.
It aims to bring their individual charitable interests together and to explore how they could best lend their support to them all in an effective and efficient way.
Art therapists from a number of the organisations involved in the Forum were invited to join the Aardman workshops.
It is also hoped the activities will offer an insight into BAFTAs ongoing BAFTA Kids programme that shares expertise and creative excellence with young people.
Prince William has been president of BAFTA since February 2010 and during a working trip to China earlier this year helped to publicise Aardmans work, including Shaun the Sheeps first big screen outing. 






The Duchess of Cambridge was joined by Princes William and Harry at the event in London's Piccadilly on Monday  








Despite a busy few days last week, which included hosting the Chinese President and making a trip to Dundee, the Duchess of Cambridge showed no signs of fatigue as she returned to work on Monday







Prince William places his arm protectively around his wife as they leave the event with Prince Harry in tow  

The event will conclude with an informal meeting of The Charities Forum, which gathers biannually, when the charities involved will update their royal patrons on their recent activities and projects
Later today William, Kate and Harry will attend another world film premiere  Spectre, the latest offering in the hugely successful Bond franchise.


The royal trio were invited to nominate two further charities to benefit from tonights performance and chose Shelterbox, which helped with the emergency response following the recent Nepal earthquake, and Save The Children for its work with families fleeing the conflicts in Syria and Iraq and managing the Ebola crisis in West Africa.

Kate and William have had a busy few days. They hosted Chinese president Xi Jinping and his glamorous wife Peng Liyuan and then journeyed to Dundee on Friday.
The visit focused on the mental wellbeing of youngsters, which is a major priority for William and Kate, both 33, who are known as The Earl and Countess of Strathearn in Scotland. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3289766/She-looks-world-Duchess-Cambridge-steps-375-space-inspired-dress-joins-Princes-William-Harry-BAFTA-enjoy-Shaun-Sheep-premiere.html#ixzz3pgfM5nL8


----------



## Chloe302225

At the premier of Spectre


----------



## Chloe302225

With George at a museum


----------



## edanc

Welly wanging  They look like they're having a great time which is always nice to see.

And omg George has grown so much! What a cutie!


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful, regal!!

Please always post a link to the source you're copying from 


Chloe302225 said:


> At the premier of Spectre






http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> With George at a museum


 
Oh, George!!  He is too cute!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Ah Harry!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Not only do I think the dress is off season (spring/summer dress) but it too big for her. A few extra pounds would make her look better.


----------



## Lounorada

I agree ^ the dress looks too big on her and the colour washes her out. Would have liked to have seen her in a bold, jewel colour.


----------



## White Orchid

She looks better in bolder colours IMO.  The dress itself is quite pretty I'll admit, but it's not quite the prettiest of powder blues I've seen and it also does nothing for her boobs which look saggy here.

Princess Di pulled off these paler hues (the pastel pinks and baby blues) because of her hair and complexion.  I miss her styles the most.


----------



## White Orchid

I think a slightly stronger hue would've been more flattering like this Elie Saab creation.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visiting a charity today (The dress is a repeat from 2012)


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at a gala event tonight. She is wearing Erdem


----------



## Lounorada

That is some BIG hair  
That dress looks like someone stitched together some curtains from the 70's 
The woman standing next to her in the black embellished dress, looks better than Kate.


----------



## gazoo

Her makeup in the last set of photos looks like the best she's ever had, IMO.  Love the smudged smokey eye.  Finally!!  The back view of the Erdem dress is nice, until the eye arrives at that, what is it, a ruffle?!


----------



## YellowLabKiss

Oh dear no. It's too much: the big hair, the big print, the stiff fabric, the ruffle. It's like she was trying to channel bad '80s. For me this outfit was a big fail.

The dress would have been fine without the ruffle. It also looks like its a smidgen too long, like she changed her shoes (heel height) at the last minute.

For evening events with long dresses, I think she generally does better when her hair is up (that Ark dinner with the pink dress being a beautiful exception).

I agree the softer smokey eye looks nice.


----------



## cakegirl

I actually love this look. I love a printed long dress, and its just nice to see her try something different.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Without the ruffle that would have been better, or with a plain ruby colored skirt bottom. She looks nice,  and princessey.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love love love that dress. It is maybe a bit much for her though. She's not very bold. I like that she wore something different, but she probably looks better in daintier gowns.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she looks beautiful


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> At the premier of Spectre



The dress looks like a conservative unimaginative negligee and peignoir.


----------



## VickyB

BadAzzBish said:


> Not only do I think the dress is off season (spring/summer dress) but it too big for her. A few extra pounds would make her look better.



I think an extra 10 plus pounds would make her look terrific! It'd take the edge off her general appearance and perhaps even make her face look less harsh and more her age rather than the 10 years older it looks now.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge visiting a charity today (The dress is a repeat from 2012)



This gray dress is darling and looks fab on her! Her face tho, yikes!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge (along with the rest of the royal family) at the Festival of Rememberance


----------



## chkpfbeliever

vickyb said:


> i think an extra 10 plus pounds would make her look terrific! It'd take the edge off her general appearance and perhaps even make her face look less harsh and more her age rather than the 10 years older it looks now.




+1


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chloe302225 said:


> With George at a museum




George is no longer a chubby toddler ! But he is still so adorable !!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like that look on her. It's not bad, it just does nothing for her. The high necked lace looks constricting. The nude hose and low casual heels look frumpy.


----------



## cakegirl

Her hair looks FEATHERED! (Does anyone under 40 know what I'm talking about?)


----------



## lulu212121

cakegirl said:


> Her hair looks FEATHERED! (Does anyone under 40 know what I'm talking about?)


 Well, they say the 70's look is coming back.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I DREAMED of having feathered hair when I was a little girl, lol.  It looks really bad on Kate.


----------



## nastasja

lanasyogamama said:


> I DREAMED of having feathered hair when I was a little girl, lol.  It looks really bad on Kate.




Haha, me too! And Farah Fawcett, she is not.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate was joined by the Queen and the rest of the Royal family along the King and Queen of the Netherlands in celebrating Rememberance Sunday


----------



## Crystalina

Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but is it likely that Kate is suffering from the post-partum blues?

In recent pictures, it seems like she's lost her "spark."


----------



## mar4712

Crystalina said:


> Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but is it likely that Kate is suffering from the post-partum blues?
> 
> In recent pictures, it seems like she's lost her "spark."



I agree with you,  you're not imagining it. The look in her eyes is super sad


----------



## Chloe302225

Crystalina said:


> Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but is it likely that Kate is suffering from the post-partum blues?
> 
> In recent pictures, it seems like she's lost her "spark."



The last 2 sets of photos have been taken at sombre occasions so I wouldnt expect there to be much vibrancy or are you referring to longer than that?


----------



## Crystalina

Chloe302225 said:


> The last 2 sets of photos have been taken at sombre occasions so I wouldnt expect there to be much vibrancy or are you referring to longer than that?




Not sure, just noticing she's starting to look like a different person to me.


----------



## redney

She looks overly tired to me. Perhaps baby Charlotte is still waking during the night.


----------



## myown

and two toddlers are hard to handle, eben if you have a nanny. let alone all the worries


----------



## candy2100

Crystalina said:


> Not sure, just noticing she's starting to look like a different person to me.




I think she's had too much Botox or something.  She looked very vacant/expressionless to me.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge today highlighted the invaluable role of foster carers as she attended an awards ceremony in London, wearing a beautiful cobalt blue dress and her hair in soft ringlets.

Kate Middleton, 33, arrived at the 2015 Fostering Excellence Awards in London, which television presenter Holly Willoughby is hosting.

And with a spring tour of India just announced, the Duchess of Cambridge took inspiration from the East in a stunning dress by an Indian designer.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...emony-foster-carers-London.html#ixzz3rmIEWR6H


----------



## Lounorada

Nice dress, love the colour!
Her hair looks very... childish. I just want to brush out that ringlet curl


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Nice dress, love the colour!
> Her hair looks very... childish. I just want to brush out that ringlet curl



That ringlet looks ridiculous particularly considering her age and role.


----------



## DiorT

That belt looks terrible with that dress.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> That ringlet looks ridiculous particularly considering her age and role.


 
Exactly!




DiorT said:


> That belt looks terrible with that dress.




Agree. It looks like it was a last minute (and bad) decision.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited the French Embassy to write in the book of condolences.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge today


----------



## lulu212121

That last photo is not flattering.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute outfit.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I don't understand the hype about her. Hmm.


----------



## VickyB

I agree that the belt on that blue dress looks out of place and the curled hair is silly.
The hair in general is out dated and unflattering.


----------



## myown

lulu212121 said:


> That last photo is not flattering.


it´s her hair. her hair is not flattering.


----------



## lucifers

mindy621_xoxo said:


> I don't understand the hype about her. Hmm.


 
me neither


----------



## queen

VickyB said:


> I agree that the belt on that blue dress looks out of place and the curled hair is silly.
> The hair in general is out dated and unflattering.


Different strokes.  I think her hair is her best asset.  Yeah that curl, not so much, but we all have bad hair days.

ETA:  The lady beside her with the curly do now that is bad.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carrying out duties in Wales today


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## gazoo

I think her hair is beautiful in its texture and color, BUT, the curls make me cringe.  I was doing that at 12 and never since.  I'd love to see a beachy wave texture if she wants some kind of texture.  I think it would be way more youthful than those weird solid curls dangling on her shoulder.  More up-dos and pony tails would be great.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's aged a lot in the last few years since they got married. I remember she used to have a glow to her. Now she just looks really worn? I guess having 2 little kids will do that to you though.


----------



## VickyB

labelwhore04 said:


> She's aged a lot in the last few years since they got married. I remember she used to have a glow to her. Now she just looks really worn? I guess having 2 little kids will do that to you though.



ITA. She is starting to look really haggard - more than 10 years older than she is.


----------



## Wildflower22

She isn't looking good lately, but I can't point my finger on it. Yes she is thin, but I don't think that is it at all. Something about the whole package is making her look rough as of late.


----------



## chicinthecity777

labelwhore04 said:


> She's aged a lot in the last few years since they got married. I remember she used to have a glow to her. Now she just looks really worn? I guess having 2 little kids will do that to you though.



This. Was thinking exactly this! But but she must have a lot of help! What chances do normal women have?


----------



## Sharont2305

I thought she was on top form today, but then again I'm biased as they probably felt at home here back on familiar territory near where they used to live. When holding a rope as William was abseiling she said "William, how much do you love me?"


----------



## Avril

Sharont2305 said:


> I thought she was on top form today, but then again I'm biased as they probably felt at home here back on familiar territory near where they used to live. When holding a rope as William was abseiling she said "William, how much do you love me?"



Aw!! That's sweet.


----------



## Sharont2305

New pics of Princess Charlotte released today, she's a mini William with dark hair, gorgeous


----------



## myown

i thought she looks so much like her brother


----------



## Sharont2305

Agree, in the one of her smiling she looks like George, but in general she's like William, in particular the Spencer side of his family. Always thought Wills took after the Spencer side and Harry is more Windsor looking x


----------



## sabrunka

Can someone post the photos.. Lol.  It's hard to discuss something when I can't see it!


----------



## MorganR

sabrunka said:


> Can someone post the photos.. Lol.  It's hard to discuss something when I can't see it!



Here are the pictures


----------



## sabrunka

MorganR said:


> Here are the pictures



Thanks! I did end up googling but it's easier for everyone if it's here all in one place! Sooo cute


----------



## edanc

I can't decide who Charlotte looks more like, but naw, those cheeks!


----------



## Alexenjie

Charlotte looks so much like George.

I think Kate looks older and not glowing because she is a mother to two young children and the weight of being a royal would be a heavy load.


----------



## chowlover2

Charlotte is precious! Looks so much like her big brother!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MorganR said:


> Here are the pictures




A splitting image as George !! Such natural photos !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This. Was thinking exactly this! But but she must have a lot of help! What chances do normal women have?




I think Kate is very hands on but then I am sure there is plenty of help with house chores, which is not a luxury for other women with young kids.


----------



## Lounorada

MorganR said:


> Here are the pictures


 Cuteness!


----------



## Sugarstained

Those two make some seriously cute babies.


----------



## princess101804

does george also have blue eyes? such a cute kid.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

princess101804 said:


> does george also have blue eyes? such a cute kid.



George has brown eyes. I think Charlotte's eyes will likely turn brown. They are still that dark blue baby color.


----------



## kirsten

Both kids are so adorable! 

I think Charlottes eyes will stay blue.


----------



## sanmi

Baby Charlotte is so adorable.. She looks like her brother...


----------



## myown

oh gosh. these two. adorable!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Adorable is just not enough to describe those two


----------



## sdkitty

VickyB said:


> ITA. She is starting to look really haggard - more than 10 years older than she is.


that's harsh


----------



## sdkitty

kirsten said:


> Both kids are so adorable!
> 
> I think Charlottes eyes will stay blue.
> 
> View attachment 3201261


so cute and such happy babies


----------



## Laila619

What a doll!


----------



## skarsbabe

they have such cute kids!


----------



## Vintage Leather

sdkitty said:


> that's harsh



It might be a little - but it's not entirely inaccurate.  Look at the photo I've attached.

Both women have high profile lives.  One works as a full-time royal (over 200 engagements in 2014), has three children, and worked as an investment banker (another high-pressure career) before marriage.  
One is a part-time royal (76 engagements in 2014), has two children, and worked as a part-time party planner for her father's company before marriage.

In other words, one of these women has a whole lot more milage.  Assuming that you knew nothing about the two women - which one is older?  

Personally, I think Kate needs to cut back on the matte makeup, the eyeliner, and she needs to hydrate a lot more.
In recent photos, her skin looks ashy and her hair looks tired. :shrug:


----------



## berrydiva

^sadly they only look a few years apart in the above picture.


----------



## myown

^ it´s a bad photo for both of them. but I really dislike Kates MakeUp in this one


----------



## Docjeun

Are you guys kidding, the one on the right looks years older, no comparison.
Maybe I'm not looking at the same picture or should have my eye sight checked.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was, he admitted, one of the 'more surreal' moments in his life.

Standing next to a line of men dressed in smart jackets, denim hot pants and heels, Prince William managed to gain his composure enough to secure a deal worth 500 million Czech Krona.

The prince and his wife, the Duchess of Cambridge, sporting a favourite LK Bennett suit and with several inches lopped off her famous locks leaving her with a glossy long bob, were at the 23rd ICAP annual Charity Day in the City of London.

The fundraising event sees the global brokerage firm donate a day's revenue and commissions to charity, with the staff dressing up to complete their trades.

Some of the organisations supported by the Duke and Duchess are set to benefit this year - SkillForce, of which William is patron, as well as SportsAid and Place2Be which Kate represents. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...am-attend-ICAP-charity-day.html#ixzz3tqPl1h5s


----------



## Sharont2305

Her hair is much much better, I love it


----------



## Longchamp

Can't put my finger on it, but something about Kate is not likeable.


----------



## lovely

I like her.


----------



## Elle44

Longchamp said:


> Can't put my finger on it, but something about Kate is not likeable.


I think if she gained 5-10 pounds people would like her more.  She looks so severe and hungry.


----------



## berrydiva

Sharont2305 said:


> Her hair is much much better/QUOTE]
> +1


----------



## ByeKitty

Vintage Leather said:


> It might be a little - but it's not entirely inaccurate.  Look at the photo I've attached.
> 
> Both women have high profile lives.  One works as a full-time royal (over 200 engagements in 2014), has three children, and worked as an investment banker (another high-pressure career) before marriage.
> One is a part-time royal (76 engagements in 2014), has two children, and worked as a part-time party planner for her father's company before marriage.
> 
> In other words, one of these women has a whole lot more milage.  Assuming that you knew nothing about the two women - which one is older?
> 
> Personally, I think Kate needs to cut back on the matte makeup, the eyeliner, and she needs to hydrate a lot more.
> In recent photos, her skin looks ashy and her hair looks tired. :shrug:



Well you're comparing the wife of a reigning king (who is referred to as queen, btw) to the wife of the second in line...that's not fair IMO. I do think Máxima looks a decade older than Kate, not that that's a bad thing - because that is pretty much the age difference between the two. Now I will agree with you that Kate doesn't strike me as a workaholic.


----------



## Alexenjie

I like Kate's haircut but think she should go a little shorter and try having real bangs. A lot of the severity of her face, to me, are her dark eye brows. I think she would look softer and maybe younger with bangs.


----------



## Sasha2012

It is the largest  and, some say, the most glittering - reception the monarch holds each year at Buckingham Palace.

So it was fitting that the Duchess of Cambridge had dusted off some of the royal familys finest jewels.

Arriving at the Queen's annual Diplomatic Reception in a chauffeur-driven Bentley, Kate was wearing, appropriately, the dazzling diamond and pearl Cambridge Lover's Knot tiara, once owned by Princess Diana.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-tie-Diplomatic-Reception.html#ixzz3tqnw9Hae


----------



## 26Alexandra

Gorgeous tiara!


----------



## Lounorada

The shorter hair looks good on her. I just wish she would STOP curling the ends of her hair, it looks so old-fashioned ullhair:


----------



## Tivo

As skinny as she is she doesn't look frail or ill. She looks toned. But she's also still in her 30's so she can get away with that size for now.


----------



## White Orchid

Longchamp said:


> Can't put my finger on it, but something about Kate is not likeable.


+1.

I think looks-wise she's very overrated.  Very.


----------



## DiorT

Alexenjie said:


> I like Kate's haircut but think she should go a little shorter and try having real bangs. A lot of the severity of her face, to me, are her dark eye brows. I think she would look softer and maybe younger with bangs.



I agree, the eyebrows recently make her look very harsh and dated.


----------



## afsweet

I think Kate tends to look better at formal events or when very casual. her look (makeup and hairstyle wise) at most engagements is a miss.


----------



## Vintage Leather

ByeKitty said:


> Well you're comparing the wife of a reigning king (who is referred to as queen, btw) to the wife of the second in line...that's not fair IMO. I do think Máxima looks a decade older than Kate, not that that's a bad thing - because that is pretty much the age difference between the two. Now I will agree with you that Kate doesn't strike me as a workaholic.



Actually, I was saying that Maxima looks like she's about Kate's age, or vice versa!  

Yes, Queen Maxima does show her age with some softness about the jaw line - but Kate has ashy skin and deep grooves around her mouth and eyes.  

Maybe it's her makeup - maybe it's the twee hairstyles (seriously, sausage curls?)  - and maybe it's just that she has a very stern resting face.  But Kate really only looks her age when she is involved with a children's charity or a sporting event.


----------



## ByeKitty

Lounorada said:


> The shorter hair looks good on her. I just wish she would STOP curling the ends of her hair, it looks so old-fashioned ullhair:



So this may be how her hair falls naturally...I have the same thing.


----------



## Toby93

edanc said:


> I can't decide who Charlotte looks more like, but naw, those cheeks!



She is the image of Kate's mother, Carole Middleton!


----------



## Florasun

Sasha2012 said:


> It is the largest  and, some say, the most glittering - reception the monarch holds each year at Buckingham Palace.
> 
> So it was fitting that the Duchess of Cambridge had dusted off some of the royal familys finest jewels.
> 
> Arriving at the Queen's annual Diplomatic Reception in a chauffeur-driven Bentley, Kate was wearing, appropriately, the dazzling diamond and pearl Cambridge Lover's Knot tiara, once owned by Princess Diana.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...e-tie-Diplomatic-Reception.html#ixzz3tqnw9Hae



Kate looks fabulous here. But these photos make me nostalgic for Diana.


----------



## bisousx

I didn't realize so many women love tiaras. Maybe because I'm slightly tomboyish... I don't get the appeal of wearing jewels on my head.


----------



## Hermesforlife

I don't see how anyone thinks Maxima and Catherine look the same age....


----------



## Sasha2012

Even a royal has to pop out for some last minute Christmas shopping from time to time.

And wrapped up warm in her favourite coat, paired with stylish black boots, the Duchess of Cambridge looked ready to do battle with the festive hordes on Friday.

Kate, 33, was spotted in upmarket Chelsea, where she spent an hour in department store Peter Jones, a branch of John Lewis.

She emerged with a carrier bag, a check tablecloth tucked under one arm and a wry smile on her face, so presumably her trip had been successful.

Whether her purchases included any last minute gifts for two-year-old George and baby Charlotte remains a mystery. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-minute-Christmas-shopping.html#ixzz3u8gJ9ZX1


----------



## Lounorada

She looks exhausted


----------



## poopsie

bisousx said:


> I didn't realize so many women love tiaras. Maybe because I'm slightly tomboyish... I don't get the appeal of wearing jewels on my head.






Maybe this will help 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hur3hdj_r5o


----------



## nastasja

I don't get tiaras either...so that was hilarious!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks exhausted.  Maybe she gets up with the baby, no night nanny.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Maybe this will help
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hur3hdj_r5o



LOL! It's a TIARA! Love Amy


----------



## Crystalina

I wish she's stop with the thick, black eyeliner below the eye.  I wish she'd stick to a nice gray or even a copper. The black is aging her!


----------



## myown

Lounorada said:


> She looks exhausted



i would do, too, if i had to go christmas shopping in stores.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge &#8206;got into the Christmas spirit when she took part in a drumming session with children at their festive end of year party today.

The future Queen, hilariously, played Queen, tapping out the band's anthem We Will Rock You&#8206; during a session on West African goatskin Djembe drums at the Anna Freud Centre in Islington, North London.

Kate, 33, spent around 15 minutes drumming with children and parents under the instruction of teacher Jude Winwood&#8206;, founder of Nottingham-based educational music company Beatfeet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...as-party-Anna-Freud-Centre.html#ixzz3uPJkVRDd


----------



## berrydiva

Her hair looks significantly better but she really needs to do something about her makeup....she looks 43 not her actual age.That sharp blush/contour whatever it is terrible.


----------



## anitalilac

Totally agree...


----------



## Wildflower22

That picture of that little boy hugging her is precious!!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Where's George?  He is the only one I care to see with his cuteness.


----------



## VickyB

berrydiva said:


> Her hair looks significantly better but she really needs to do something about her makeup....she looks 43 not her actual age.That sharp blush/contour whatever it is terrible.



Totally agree....a haggard 43.


----------



## VickyB

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks exhausted.  Maybe she gets up with the baby, no night nanny.



I highly doubt that.


----------



## Nathalya

Crystalina said:


> I wish she's stop with the thick, black eyeliner below the eye.  I wish she'd stick to a nice gray or even a copper. The black is aging her!



I read somewhere that she has her eyeliner tattooed


----------



## myown

I really love that dress!


----------



## Toby93

killerlife said:


> I don't get tiaras either...so that was hilarious!



I think that tiaras are an aristocracy thing and not so much a US thing so I can see how you don't get them, but they are huge in the UK.  I don't find them hilarious, I think that they look beautiful (and very expensive!).


----------



## berrydiva

Toby93 said:


> I think that tiaras are an aristocracy thing and not so much a US thing so I can see how you don't get them, but they are huge in the UK.  I don't find them hilarious, I think that they look beautiful (and very expensive!).




I think she meant that clip was hilarious because she's not "into" tiaras as in they don't excite her as they do some women. I think tiaras are very much a thing here in the US given the amount of beauty pageants, sweet 16, brides, etc who wear them.


----------



## nycmom

I love seeing her with kids, she seems very natural and genuine with them, I think Diana would have been proud.


----------



## Grande Latte

I prefer her shorter hair with side swept bangs. It's younger looking and more refreshing.


----------



## nastasja

berrydiva said:


> I think she meant that clip was hilarious because she's not "into" tiaras as in they don't excite her as they do some women. I think tiaras are very much a thing here in the US given the amount of beauty pageants, sweet 16, brides, etc who wear them.




Thank you. I'm not sure why I was even quoted. I was talking about the video posted.


----------



## Toby93

killerlife said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure why I was even quoted. I was talking about the video posted.





berrydiva said:


> I think she meant that clip was hilarious because she's not "into" tiaras as in they don't excite her as they do some women. I think tiaras are very much a thing here in the US given the amount of beauty pageants, sweet 16, brides, etc who wear them.



Lol...I stand corrected!  I had no idea that sweet 16s wear tiaras??  Maybe the same kids who were in beauty pageants


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate, George and Harry along with the rest of the royal family attend the Queen's annual Christmas Lunch


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

George is soooooo cute


----------



## Chloe302225

In a rare photo with the Duke of Edinbugh, Catherine officially took over his patronage of The Royal Air Cadets.


----------



## Bag*Snob

There's George.


----------



## Lounorada

George!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

George and Harry in the same photo


----------



## sabrunka

sry


----------



## Lounorada

*The Royal Family Christmas Card, released by Kensington Palace.*






Kensington Palace

OMG, the cuteness!!  Beautiful picture.


----------



## Hobbsy

Lounorada said:


> *The Royal Family Christmas Card, released by Kensington Palace.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kensington Palace
> 
> OMG, the cuteness!!  Beautiful picture.



This is precious!


----------



## lulu212121

Isn't Charlotte's dress the same as the photo that Catherine took? Same day?


----------



## Hobbsy

lulu212121 said:


> Isn't Charlotte's dress the same as the photo that Catherine took? Same day?



Oh, sure looks like it?!


----------



## berrydiva

I like that their official pictures are kind of candid and not stiff.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The kids are so cute! I wonder at what age George is going to rebel against those knee socks.


----------



## edanc

The family portrait is adorable


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince George will be starting the Westacre Montessori  Nursery School before the end of January.


----------



## maddie66

So crazy to think there are two future Kings of England in that sweet, casual picture.


----------



## myown

lulu212121 said:


> Isn't Charlotte's dress the same as the photo that Catherine took? Same day?



now that you mentioned... they probably took the photos on the same day. there are a lot of leaves in the background, that´s a sign for fall not almost christmas.


----------



## kaitydid

What a darling family photo!  They're such a beautiful family!



lulu212121 said:


> Isn't Charlotte's dress the same as the photo that Catherine took? Same day?





myown said:


> now that you mentioned... they probably took the photos on the same day. there are a lot of leaves in the background, that´s a sign for fall not almost christmas.



Charlotte's photos were taken in early November. The family portrait was taken in late October.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge beamed as she arrived alongside husband William for the traditional Christmas Day church service at Sandringham estate - but their two young children were nowhere to be seen.

The royal couple chatted to Prince Harry as they followed the Duke and Duchess of Cornwall to St Mary Magdalene Church. But despite speculation that two-year-old Prince George might make his first appearance at the event, the toddler and his seven-month-old sister Charlotte were left at home.

Led by the Queen who arrived in a Bentley wearing a festive red dress coat, the rest of the family made their way on foot from Sandringham House.

Anne, the Princess Royal, looked in good spirits as she accompanied her father, the Duke of Edinburgh, while the Duke of York was joined by his children, Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice. 

Prince Edward and the Countess of Wessex walked alongside their children, Lady Louise Windsor and James, Viscount Severn. Some 1,000 well-wishers gathered braved bad weather to join in the festivities, which started with the National Anthem and the hymn Angels From The Realm Of Glory.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...as-Day-service-Sandringham.html#ixzz3vM6nGM6h


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The Queen looks so fly.


----------



## L etoile

Kate is stunning in green!


----------



## edanc

Love the green that Kate's wearing.

There's something really adorable about the Queen with her red coat and umbrella


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge chatted to a crowd of well-wishers as she made her way to the Sunday service at the Sandringham estate.

Kate, 33, wore a floral-decor hat and a tweed dress coat as she was accompanied by Prince William, 33, for the traditional post-Christmas ceremony - but it appeared the parents had left Prince George and Princess Charlotte at home.

Prince Charles, 67, and the Queen, 89, were also seen making their way to the church on the grounds in Norfolk along with Prince Harry, 31, in a tailored coat and suit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...service-Sandringham-church.html#ixzz3vX5tloVE


----------



## Chloe302225

On Christmas Day


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Alexenjie

Are there no beautiful or stylish hats in Britain? Kate, in particular, always looks awful in hers. Camilla, her choice in hats is worse than dreadful. I feel like they all have to pick from some catalog called hideous hats.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Alexenjie said:


> Are there no beautiful or stylish hats in Britain? Kate, in particular, always looks awful in hers. Camilla, her choice in hats is worse than dreadful. I feel like they all have to pick from some catalog called hideous hats.



Yes, Kate's hat is reminiscent of Peter Pan or Robin Hood, isn't it?


----------



## VickyB

I actually love Camilla's hats! Don't know if she still uses Treacy, but she used to.
Kate's hats are meh. SHe more often than not goes for a sorta Juliette cap style when I think a larger hat might compliment her face better.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's a big milestone for any youngster - and a very important one for the future king.

Today, Prince George began his school life under the watchful eye of his extremely proud parents, and he looked just like his father did 31 years ago.

The lively two-year-old appeared slightly windswept as he made his way into Westacre Montessori School near the family home, Anmer Hall in Norfolk.

Blond-haired George, dressed in a navy quilted jacket with a tartan-lined hood and a light blue rucksack, is believed to have spent only a couple of hours at the school today to help ease him into lessons. A source reported: 'It all went well.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Montessori-nursery-school.html#ixzz3wVH6pZZ3


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I would pay good money to kiss those fat cheeks!


----------



## Lounorada

Cuteness overload!!


----------



## edanc

Oh gosh so cute!


----------



## kaitydid

He's so cute!


----------



## AEGIS

that lil kid is adorable


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've seen chatter she's pregnant again. Anybody else?


----------



## Meghann

so cute!!


----------



## skarsbabe

he's freaking adorable! but i do wonder why a 2 year old goes to school?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

skarsbabe said:


> he's freaking adorable! but i do wonder why a 2 year old goes to school?



It's probably more of a play group/story time situation than actual school. 2 year old preschool has become pretty common in America and I'm guessing in the UK now too.


----------



## Karenada

In the UK is known as nursery i.e. preschool, like CuTe_ClAsSy. Which has always been around,  Its were you interact with other kids of similar age. Doing arts/craft, storytime, creative lessons as well as learning i.e. Alphabets and numbers. Before the real school.


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's probably more of a play group/story time situation than actual school. 2 year old preschool has become pretty common in America and I'm guessing in the UK now too.



Actually America is now starting to take the trend from the UK and other countries that have a similar school systems. They start primary or elementry school earlier than American children so nursery school is a bit more interactive than that.


----------



## Chloe302225

skarsbabe said:


> he's freaking adorable! but i do wonder why a 2 year old goes to school?



It seems odd because of his age but outside the American school system it is fairly common and normal for 2 year old to be in nursery school. It is the same preschool as in America but just at an earlier age.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Interesting. I was for some reason under the impression that formal schooling started later in most European countries. There's been a lot of debate in America around when to start pre school and how structured it should be and what should be taught in pre school and kindergarten as its changed a lot over the past generation.


----------



## Chloe302225

Attending a service at Sandrigham on Sunday with the Queen, Prince Phillip, Prince William and her family. The day before was Catherine's birthday. She is 34.


----------



## Stansy

She looks hungry.


----------



## Crystalina

I guess maybe it's the somber occasion but she looks *really* sad.


----------



## Chloe302225

Crystalina said:


> I guess maybe it's the somber occasion but she looks *really* sad.



It was a somber occasion. They were at church service to mark the 100th anniversary of the end the Gallipoli campaign.


----------



## GoSophie

Chloe302225 said:


> It was a somber occasion. They were at church service to mark the 100th anniversary of the end the Gallipoli campaign.




Given everyone else's colour choices, it seems they may have received a certain dress code to follow, such as a specific colour scheme for example.


----------



## Longchamp

The 2nd picture isn't from same event.


----------



## Chloe302225

Longchamp said:


> The 2nd picture isn't from same event.



Those are her family walking behind her and the royal family. They did not stay together and left seperately at different times.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge fulfilling he new role as Honorary Air Commandment of RAF Air Cadets as they celebrate their 75th Anniversary


----------



## Swanky

She looks like her old self, she's cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She never picks good hats for her head.  I like her cost and brooch.


----------



## edanc

She looks so much better in brighter colours. Love the coat!


----------



## VickyB

I really like the coat color! Her brows are scary and make her look mean and give her look an overall harsh element.


----------



## nastasja

VickyB said:


> Her brows are scary and make her look mean and give her look an overall harsh element.




Agree. Too dark and bold. Makes her look old.


----------



## Alexenjie

killerlife said:


> Agree. Too dark and bold. Makes her look old.


It looks like she uses a big, thick marking pen for her brows, really awful looking. I sort of expect that someone like her, who does her own makeup (or at least she used to) would read magazines and catch up on fashion and the latest cosmetics. Too dark, heavy, overdrawn on brows are never in style.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge released a video to mark the start of Children's Mental Health Week

.

..


----------



## CobaltBlu

now all I see is her eyebrows.


----------



## White Orchid

I remember when Di was alive, I couldn't wait to see what she was wearing, the shoes, the bag...I could.not.wait.

Kate has the opposite effect with me.

Her brows, yikes.  It looks like she's had them waxed and then had them coloured in heavily.  She seriously needs a good makeup artist to sort it all out.  When you're photographed this often and this close-up, you cannot afford to be so haphazard with your makeup.


----------



## mundodabolsa

I can deal with the eyebrows it's the eyeliner that really kills me.  It's especially think and awful at the cadets' anniversary event.


----------



## violetnatalie

those brows! so sad


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She is the oldest looking 30 something out there, I wonder what she is doing to accelerate ageing at that rate, or maybe it's just genetics.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Smoking for one. But I think it's also genetic because her sister looks the same way. They also both wear horrible eyeliner. Their mom doesn't look that much older than them so maybe they will just look this way forever. 
Will looks old too with the smoking and the balding. He did not age well at all.


----------



## labelwhore04

^Well her mom looks really good for her age. She seems to be aging better than Kate. Nothing will age you faster than smoking though so that explains a lot, plus all the stress from being in the spotlight is probably taking its toll. I remember when her and Will first got married she was looking glowy and youthful. I've never seen anyone age so rapidly within 4-5 yrs, especially from 30-35.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Smoking for one. But I think it's also genetic because her sister looks the same way. They also both wear horrible eyeliner. Their mom doesn't look that much older than them so maybe they will just look this way forever.
> Will looks old too with the smoking and the balding. He did not age well at all.



I had no idea Will smoked. YUCK 

He was always the hot one and then Harry grew into his looks and now he's HOT


----------



## candy2100

labelwhore04 said:


> ^Well her mom looks really good for her age. She seems to be aging better than Kate. Nothing will age you faster than smoking though so that explains a lot, plus all the stress from being in the spotlight is probably taking its toll. I remember when her and Will first got married she was looking glowy and youthful. I've never seen anyone age so rapidly within 4-5 yrs, especially from 30-35.




Maybe it's stress too?


----------



## myown

i know a lot of people that smoke and look younger than they are. I have a friend, she smokes since forever, is 32 years old and still gets asks for her ID


----------



## Carson123

myown said:


> i know a lot of people that smoke and look younger than they are. I have a friend, she smokes since forever, is 32 years old and still gets asks for her ID




I agree. I think genetics plays the biggest factor in aging.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I didn't know she still smoked or that William ever smoked, disgusting. I think genetics always play the biggest role in ageing (and a lot of other things) but smoking, harsh make up, and keeping yourself underweight sure don't help. It would be interesting to see the difference in her looks if she fixed the things she can, obviously there is nothing she can do about her genetics, but I bet if she gained a few pounds and hired someone who does a great light fresh make up, it would make a world of difference.


----------



## absolutpiink

She also had two kids in 2 years. Kids will age the crap out of you, ha! Smoking and her overdone eyeliner is not helping the situation...


----------



## Chloe302225

Today The Duchess Of Cambridge guest edited an edition of The Huffington Post UK to raise awareness on childhood mental illness and early intervention


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute look.


----------



## Crystalina

She's pretty but too thin!!!


----------



## Sharont2305

I think they flew over my house earlier x


----------



## Swanky

*Regal in red: Kate recycles a £345 LK Bennett coat as she and  William return to old home Anglesey to mark the end of RAF search and  rescue operations *



*The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited the Royal Air Force Valley in Anglesey, Wales*
*Kate recycled a £345 LK Bennett coat for the occasion and wore a dark brown hat by Lock&Co *
*Royal couple attended Search and Rescue Force Disbandment Parade and chatted to William's former colleagues*
*Prince served a three-year tour with SAR and during his time qualified as an operational captain*

The  Duchess of Cambridge looked regal in red today as she recycled a £345  LK Bennett coat to return to Anglesey with Prince William to attend a  ceremony marking the end of RAF Search and Rescue (SAR) Force  operations.
Looking  her usual stylish self, 34-year-old Kate paired the elegant outerwear,  called 'Ami' from the high-street label's Autumn/Winter 2011 collection,  with a dark brown bow-adorned hat by one of her favourite milliners,  Lock&Co.
Braving  the February chill, Kate decided to go bare-legged, adding suede  pointed heels, a chic Mulberry clutch bag and silver droplet earrings to  complete the glamorous daytime look. 
The  thrifty Duchess has previously worn the coat twice before. In November  2011 she stepped out in it to attend a meeting with UNICEF in  Copenhagen, Denmark. Then, she decided to swap the jacket's slim belt  with a chunky patent leather one from Reiss.
Two years later she donned it again to meet military supporters at Kensington Palace to mark London Poppy Day.







    The Duchess of Cambridge looked regal  in red today as she recycled a £345 LK Bennett coat to return to  Anglesey with Prince William to attend a ceremony marking the end of RAF  Search and Rescue (SAR) Force operations







    The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are led into the drinks reception during their visit to RAF Valley in Anglesey






The  service has been privatised and is now operated by civilian company  Bristow Helicopters after it was awarded a contract by the Department  for Transport in 2013. 
Kate  and William lived in a cottage on Anglesey for three years  both  before and after their 2011 wedding - and openly admit they enjoyed the  seclusion that the Welsh countryside offered as they settled down.
During  his time at RAF Valley, The Duke - known as Flight Lieutenant Wales -  undertook a total of 156 search and rescue operations, resulting in 149  people being rescued. 
The  prince left the force in September 2013 after their son George was born  before joining the East Anglia air ambulance service a year later.






    The Duchess shares a joke with RAF workers at the drinks reception while the Duke catches up with his former colleagues 







 The Duchess was all smiles as took her seat alongside Prince William and chatted to RAF Search and Rescue personal 

      Arriving on the base by helicopter at  11am, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge watched a disbandment parade to  formally commemorate the end of 75 years of service by the men and women  who over the decades have often put their lives at risk to save others






The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were given front row seats and William was spotted browsing through the ceremony programme 

After  the force disbandment parade in the RAF Valley hanger, William and Kate  were joined his former colleagues at a drinks reception.
The Duchess, drinking a glass of orange juice, was spotted shared a joke with the workers.
Former Flight  Sergeant Rob Linfoot, who worked with the prince from 2012-2013,  revealed the RAF crew gave William a tea towel with his and Kate's face  on to do the washing up.  
He said: 'He was so much fun and really down to earth when you were on shift. Everyone gets a named cup or a named badge. 
'I  think people went above and beyond and got him a few extra bits and  pieces. Always nice to have a bit of memorabilia around the room.'
When asked if that meant William was washing the dishes with his own face, Rob said: 'Yes.'
William  also faced some ribbing from former winchman instructor Master Aircrew  Rik Maving, 55, who said: 'I rib everybody. It doesn't matter who you  are, you'll get it with both barrels.'
He  said about the prince: 'It was nice to see him again. He hasn't changed  much apart from he's lost a bit more hair. Hey, we're all getting  older!'
He added that he instructed people in the rear of the aircraft but William would 'come along to fly it'.
He  said: 'I'd say, "Will, are you flying it with your knees?" And he would  just laugh. I did ask about his new job and he said, "It's different".
'His  helicopter will go when the weather's OK. Ours only went when it's bad  because people were only in trouble when it was bad weather.'





    The Duchess of Cambridge, pictured  second from left, first wore the LK Bennett red coat while visiting  Denmark in November 2011, left, Prince William, second from right, Crown  Princess Mary, and right, Crown Prince Frederik






    Kate, pictured with Denmark's Crown  Princess Mary in November 2011, previously accessorised the LK Bennett  coat with a Reiss belt 

Kate also reminisced about their three years living in Anglesey as they met crew in the officers mess.
Chatting  to Group Captain Steve Bentley and his wife Fyona, Kate said: 'It was  such a special time for us. It was the start of our life together  really.'
Afterwards  Group Captain Bentley said: 'I was here as the squadron commander when  the Duke of Cambridge arrived in 2010. It was lovely to meet him again.  He was very much part of the squadron, part of life here. He said they  enjoyed coming here and seeing Anglesey again.'
He  added: 'For everyone it's a little bit bitter-sweet. We enjoyed the  role so much, though we recognise it's now someone else's turn to do  it.' 
Meanwhile,  William's former Squadron Commander, Wing Commander Sparky Dunlop, said  about the royal's time in Search and Rescue: 'He was not only up  to doing it but he did more than that. When he was serving with us he  was a very good pilot.
'I  did his operational captaincy check, when you jump from co-pilot to  captain, and he was given a very tough check and he more than rose to  the occasion.
'He  would come on shift and do all the duties associated with going on  shift. He would live and work with his crew, go on rescues with his  crew, eat with his crew. He was just another one of the guys.
'He is one of the family and we wanted as many of the family to come back today and say goodbye.'
Speaking  about today's celebrations, RAF SAR Force Commander Group Captain Steve  Bentley said: 'The parade provides a chance for us to reflect on the  achievements of the RAF Search and Rescue Force in the UK.
'Not  only has the Force contributed to saving many lives, but the pioneering  work of the RAF SAR Force... developed many of the life-saving  techniques which are in use today by others around the world.'
Since official records began on January 1983 the force has attended 34,122 call outs and assisted 26,916 people.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...F-search-rescue-operations.html#ixzz40X5dauwl
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sabrunka

Lol @ "recycles".  Normal people wear clothing more than one time, so I'm not sure why these gossip/news websites are so fixated on it.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I like the coat, I like the hat, but I don't think they look good together.


----------



## mia1985

She looks very pretty and young again in these photos specially with kids .


----------



## myown

sabrunka said:


> Lol @ "recycles".  Normal people wear clothing more than one time, so I'm not sure why these gossip/news websites are so fixated on it.



plus she is the wife of the future king. she has to "recycle" her clothes to be more "human" and "normal". just like the folk


----------



## Alexenjie

In Wales today she looked like a flight attendant. It seems so silly to look up when she last wore the same clothes, who cares?


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

myown said:


> plus she is the wife of the future king. she has to "recycle" her clothes to be more "human" and "normal". just like the folk



Plus, don't forget to add the state of world economy to that equation. Her "recycling" of clothes definitely brings them some points with the commoners. (Is the commoners right expression?)


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge out shopping in London


----------



## afsweet

catherine always looks best dressed casually. love that coat!


----------



## Alexenjie

I like her bag. I think the long, swept to the side bangs look bad on her and most people. She would look better if she would just have full bangs. It would also make her look younger, less harsh.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge today in Scotland


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the Countess of Strathearn today


----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge was spotted laughing raucously with Judy Murray today as she carried out a number of engagements in Edinburgh. 

Kate visited Craigmount High School, in the west of the city, where Andy Murray's mother hosted a Tennis on the Road coaching clinic.

Judy founded the project in 2014 with the idea of increasing coaching capacity and growing the game at a grassroots level.

The Duchess looked her usual stylish self as she worked up a sweat in Monreal London &#8216;tuxedo&#8217; track pants worth an eye-watering £220, £90 Asics trainers and a long-sleeved white Nike top.

The 34-year-old pulled her glossy brunette locks into a half-up half-down style for the fitness session, which was also attended by children, parents, teachers and volunteers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...udy-Murray-tennis-workshop.html#ixzz416pwmUnP


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Chloe302225 said:


> Today The Duchess Of Cambridge guest edited an edition of The Huffington Post UK to raise awareness on childhood mental illness and early intervention



That 45 minute "day" must have been really taxing on the poor dear.


----------



## Chloe302225

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That 45 minute "day" must have been really taxing on the poor dear.



Might of been given this was being planned from August of last year and received contributions from people such as First Lady Michelle *****


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Love seeing her in workout gear, don't know why but she is always so much more interesting looking to me in casual clothing.


----------



## Swanky

She looks pretty again IMO.  Not too thin and healthy. . . rested.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge took their family on a ski trip to the French Alps. This is their first vacation as a family of 4 and the first time Prince George and Princess Charlotte played in the snow.


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

..


----------



## Chloe302225

...


----------



## Chloe302225

....


----------



## Chloe302225

......


----------



## aleksandras

Aww, cute fam


----------



## Glitterandstuds

oh my goodness what a beautiful little family


----------



## afsweet

they look so happy! love seeing them all together.


----------



## Lounorada

Those pictures are the cutest, they are such a beautiful family!


----------



## Twoo

I like them but why the ski goggles? That looks a bit fake and ruins the photos for me.


----------



## redney

In the last picture, Charlotte resembles Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## qudz104

Adorable family and what great photos! If I had some like that they would be blown up and framed in the living room lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those kids are so cute!


----------



## pink1

Oh those kids....They are such a beautiful family.


----------



## edanc

Omg so adorable!


----------



## kaitydid

What a beautiful family! Those kids are so adorable!


----------



## berrydiva

Adorable pics.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited a charity today to highlight mental health and suicide prevention


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## Chloe302225

Another


----------



## Crystalina

I like her, but OMG how she has aged!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited the mentorship programme of the XLP charity today


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

They both look more like they're in their 40s. The kids are cute but the pics are awkward


----------



## White Orchid

Girl needs a stylist.


----------



## Grande Latte

Always thought she looked conservatively beautiful, but she does look too old for her age. Perhaps too tired or stressed out.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's only 34. It was only a few years ago that she looked young and fresh. I've never seen anyone age so rapidly in 4-5 years, especially from 30-34. She must be a heavy smoker.


----------



## YSoLovely

Grande Latte said:


> Always thought she looked conservatively beautiful, but she does look too old for her age. *Perhaps too tired or stressed out.*




From doing what? :ninja:


----------



## Crystalina

The extremely matte makeup isn't helping either. 

She needs some radiance!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Royal Family attended the annual Commonwealth Day service


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her hat. Outfit on the whole is a bit frumpy.


----------



## DiorT

I feel like lately she looks dull and washed out.  She needs to bring back some splashes of color to her wardrobe and her face.


----------



## Hobbsy

Love the entire outfit!


----------



## Lounorada

She has the worst collection of hats.


----------



## edanc

I like the pieces separately but it's just too much grey as an entire outfit.


----------



## Crystalina

I think she needs new foundation....something a bit more satiny or dewy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

YSoLovely said:


> From doing what? :ninja:



This.



Crystalina said:


> I think she needs new foundation....something a bit more satiny or dewy.



The best thing she could do for her skin is to stop the smoking and tanning.


----------



## berrydiva

Why did "they" do her eyebrows so harsh?


----------



## Alexenjie

I heard she did her own makeup for her wedding and I'd guess that she continues to do so. If she had a professional makeup artist I think she would wear more varied looks and a much lighter touch. 

There have probably been offers to give her some more options but I doubt anyone is going to tell her to her face, that she is not doing a very good job.


----------



## Crystalina

I wish she'd wear some rosier blush to perk her face up!


----------



## Minkas

I think someone like Lisa Eldridge could probably help her freshen up her makeup look. 
I don't think it looks bad, but she does look like she has aged quite a lot.


----------



## berrydiva

Minkas said:


> I think someone like Lisa Eldridge could probably help her freshen up her makeup look.
> I don't think it looks bad, but she does look like she has aged quite a lot.




Lisa Eldridge and Pat McGrath are my favs.


----------



## dangerouscurves

berrydiva said:


> Why did "they" do her eyebrows so harsh?




Those are Instagram brows. [emoji6]


----------



## White Orchid

berrydiva said:


> Lisa Eldridge and Pat McGrath are my favs.



OK, so who are these women?

I think Kate looks so dowdy.  The grey upon grey, upon grey...


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> OK, so who are these women?
> 
> I think Kate looks so dowdy.  The grey upon grey, upon grey...



They're fantastic makeup artist (IMO)

https://www.instagram.com/patmcgrathreal

https://www.instagram.com/lisaeldridgemakeup


----------



## White Orchid

Thanks again 


berrydiva said:


> They're fantastic makeup artist (IMO)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/patmcgrathreal
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/lisaeldridgemakeup


----------



## VickyB

Not looking good at all. BUT, I really like her much better in the larger hat rather than the pill box variety. I think the larger brim softens her face. Something that is much needed. Looks like she uses a Sharpie to draw on her brows.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge opened a charity shop today


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

....


----------



## berrydiva

Well her eyebrows look better


----------



## Crystalina

Wow.

She needs some bronzer.

And her forehead looks rough!


----------



## AEGIS

motherhood aged her


----------



## VickyB

AEGIS said:


> motherhood aged her



Really? I think she was starting to look rough during the "waitie Katie" years. I strike it up to bad genes. Pipa looks worse than Kate and is younger.


----------



## Stansy

I wonder what she keeps in her clutch... Tissue? Pics of her kids?


----------



## HandbagAngel

I believe carrying a clutch is to keep her hands busy.


----------



## Chloe302225

HandbagAngel said:


> I believe carrying a clutch is to keep her hands busy.



They actually do carry some things in there. The Queen's dress maker Angela Kelly, has said in the past that Queen carries some essentials. I think Kate does too.


----------



## labelwhore04

VickyB said:


> Really? I think she was starting to look rough during the "waitie Katie" years. I strike it up to bad genes. Pipa looks worse than Kate and is younger.



Their mom Carole looks good for her age though. I duno, Kate has always had a mature looking face but she used to look more glowy and fresh. She's starting to look really haggard, like noticeably more than a few years ago when they got married. I guess the stress of being in the public eye and all the pressure that comes with it plus having 2 young kids will do that to you.


----------



## Crystalina

labelwhore04 said:


> Their mom Carole looks good for her age though. I duno, Kate has always had a mature looking face but she used to look more glowy and fresh. She's starting to look really haggard, like noticeably more than a few years ago when they got married. I guess the stress of being in the public eye and all the pressure that comes with it plus having 2 young kids will do that to you.




I don't know about that. She doesn't have to work everyday, doesn't have to worry about money, can use hired help if she needs it without budgeting for it...

I get up and go to work everyday to a classroom of 29 third graders....I have no help, worry about bills and feel exhausted, and I don't think I look nearly as haggard as her at 41.

I think she might be ill. (Serious eating disorder, lack of vitamins and minerals etc)


----------



## Chloe302225

Crystalina said:


> I don't know about that. She doesn't have to work everyday, doesn't have to worry about money, can use hired help if she needs it without budgeting for it...
> 
> I get up and go to work everyday to a classroom of 29 third graders....I have no help, worry about bills and feel exhausted, and I don't think I look nearly as haggard as her at 41.
> 
> I think she might be ill. (Serious eating disorder, lack of vitamins and minerals etc)



Your stress and her stress might not be the same, but that doesn't mean that the effects aren't the same thing. You don't have to have the same worries as the person next to you to still be as equally stressed out as they are. She might have it easy in some regards but in others areas of her life things can be quite different. Stress can come in all forms and fashions.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at last years Diplomatic Corps Dinner. There is usually no photos or film from inside but this is a still taken from a documentary that the royal family have been filming for the last year for the Queen's 90th birthday.


----------



## Chloe302225

She's the Queen to us but to George she's Gan-Gan! Kate reveals the prince's name for his great-grandmother  and her delight at having a great-granddaughter 

The Queens incredible bond with her great-grandchildren Prince George and Princess Charlotte has been revealed by the Duchess of Cambridge in her first ever solo interview.

Kate said the Queen was really thrilled when told the newest member of the Royal Family was a little girl and baby Charlottes older brother, two-year-old George, affectionately calls his great-grandmother Gan-Gan, the Duchess said in a landmark interview to mark the Queens 90th birthday next month.

The Queen leaves little gifts for the young Cambridge siblings whenever they come to stay, Kate added in an interview for a two-hour portrait of Her Majesty to be broadcast on ITV on Easter Sunday. 

Our Queen At Ninety, is an historic two-hour ITV documentary which will be broadcast for the first time on Easter Sunday. The fascinating programme includes contributions from more members of the Royal Family than any royal documentary ever made.

In it, the Duchess reveals that two-year-old Prince George has a special name for his great-grandmother. He calls her Gan-Gan, she says, adding that Gan-Gan is particularly attentive whenever the younger Cambridges are staying with her. 

She always leaves a little gift or something in their room when we stay. And that just shows, I think, her love for her family. 

Monarchy has always been a family concern and in May 2015 the Queen's fourth greatgrandchild was born - Charlotte, daughter of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge. 

The Duchess also explains how excited the Queen was by the arrival of Princess Charlotte. Its very special having a new little girl. I feel very, very lucky that George has got a little sister. 

'The Queen was really thrilled that it was a little girl and I think as soon as we came back here, to Kensington, she was one of our first visitors.

The Queen exerts a subtle but steady influence as she trains a new royal generation  the third time she has done so in her long reign  said the makers of the film, including the Mails Robert Hardman, who between them interviewed 11 members of the Royal Family. 

If royal duties are challenging for those who grew up in the fold, the Queen understands that its harder still for those who are new to walkabouts and state occasions. One person with fresh memories of all that is the newest recruit to the royal frontline. 

I think there is a real art to walkabouts, says the Duchess of Cambridge, smiling as she adds, Everyone teases me in the family that I spend far too long chatting. So Ive still got to learn a little bit more  and pick up a few more tips.

The Duchess explained how the Queen has gone out of her way to help her adjust to life in the family spotlight since she married Prince William in 2011. Shes been very generous, she says. I feel shes been a gentle guidance really for me. 

One day still sticks out in the Duchesss mind  8 March, 2012. It was Day One of the Queens Diamond Jubilee tour of the United Kingdom. And the Duchess was minus her husband  on duty with the RAF in the Falkland Islands  as she joined the Queen and Prince Philip in the East Midlands. 

The most memorable engagement for me, I suppose, was an away-day to Leicester. I went without William so I was rather apprehensive about that, says the Duchess, in conversation with the director of the programme at Kensington Palace. 

While describing herself as a very small element in such an important day for the Queen, the Duchess says that the Queen was very supportive.

The fact she took the time to make sure that I was happy  and looked after me  shows just how caring she is. 

Our Queen At Ninety airs on Easter Sunday, 27 March, at 8pm on ITV.


----------



## labelwhore04

Chloe302225 said:


> Your stress and her stress might not be the same, but that doesn't mean that the effects aren't the same thing. You don't have to have the same worries as the person next to you to still be as equally stressed out as they are. She might have it easy in some regards but in others areas of her life things can be quite different. Stress can come in all forms and fashions.



Exactly. To be honest I would rather slave away for 40 hours a week in an office then be in the public eye and under constant scrutiny, not only from the public but from your own family. That is not the life i would want and it would stress me out to no end. Just the thought of being in Kate's position makes me feel like having a panic attack.


----------



## MCF

labelwhore04 said:


> Exactly. To be honest I would rather slave away for 40 hours a week in an office then be in the public eye and under constant scrutiny, not only from the public but from your own family. That is not the life i would want and it would stress me out to no end. Just the thought of being in Kate's position makes me feel like having a panic attack.



I feel the same.  I'm from America and my husband is from England.  He asked me once what would I have done if he was a prince and I said run the other way.  I don't want that kind of attention.  Kate can't seem to do anything right.


----------



## Swanky

*Prince William Got 40 Companies To Help Him Stop A Poaching Crisis*

*&#8220;This crisis can be stopped. We know where the animals are that we need to protect.&#8221;*






Chris Jackson/Getty Images 
  The duke of Cambridge, who is the president of United for Wildlife  charity, has a soft spot for animals. Here he pets a rescued elephant  called &#8216;Ran Ran&#8217; at the Xishuangbanna Elephant Sanctuary in 2015. 

  Prince William got 40 transport companies to sign a declaration that  sets the wheels in motion for a plan to stop wildlife trafficking,  earlier this week.
Wildlife trafficking or illegal wildlife trade,  is the act of poaching or taking a protected species and then illegally  selling them or their parts &#8212; like pelts, horns and tusks &#8212; for profit  across boarders.
 Signatures included big wigs from airlines, ports, shipping firms and customs operators, BBC reported.
 The plan was the result of years of research and meetings between  members of the United for Wildlife group, of which Prince William is  president, ITV News, reports.
     The aim is to create a watchdog group that will blow the whistle when  they hear any relevant information or spot any suspicious cargo that  may contain horns, ivory or other animal parts for profit.
 The duke of Cambridge said:&#8220;If we allow current trends to continue, there will be no African  elephants or rhinos left in the wild by the time my daughter, Charlotte,  reaches her 25th birthday. The poaching crisis is bringing violence, death and corruption to many vulnerable communities.  It threatens to rob future generations of their livelihoods in those  regions where wildlife tourism is the core of local economies. But this  crisis can be stopped. We know where the animals are that we need to  protect. We know where the markets for wildlife products are and where  awareness, education, and law enforcement need to be improved.&#8221;​According to the African Wildlife Foundation,  some of the nation&#8217;s most iconic wildlife such as African elephants,  black rhinos, Grévy&#8217;s zebra and the mountain gorilla are slaughtered, or  taken, for a variety of reasons. Rhino horns are incorrectly believed  to cure cancer, impotence, fever and hangovers. Ivory from elephant  tusks is used to make jewelry, utensils and trinkets. Zebras are hunted  for their skins and for medicinal purposes, and infant mountain gorillas  are snatched from their mothers and sold for up to $40,000.
 The organization also claims that if the current rate of poaching continues, these species may be &#8220;gone within our lifetime.&#8221;
 Prince William backed this claim, adding in his speech that if the  crisis does not turn around in the next five years, the battle will be  lost forever.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...ews&section=us_good-news&utm_hp_ref=good-newshttp://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kaitydid

HandbagAngel said:


> I believe carrying a clutch is to keep her hands busy.



Well, during this last engagement, she actually bought a couple of things from the charity shop, so I doubt she's carrying a clutch just to keep her hands busy.



Crystalina said:


> *I don't know about that. She doesn't have to work everyday, doesn't have to worry about money, can use hired help if she needs it without budgeting for it...*
> 
> I get up and go to work everyday to a classroom of 29 third graders....I have no help, worry about bills and feel exhausted, and I don't think I look nearly as haggard as her at 41.
> 
> I think she might be ill. (Serious eating disorder, lack of vitamins and minerals etc)



How on earth do you know that for a fact? I'm also a teacher. Every day I teach middle school English in class sizes no smaller than 28. I also worry about bills, and I feel exhausted. I'm stressed every day. But you couldn't pay me to be in Kate's position. You don't have to like Kate, but I really don't think you're making a fair comparison (or assumption, for that matter).



labelwhore04 said:


> Exactly. To be honest I would rather slave away for 40 hours a week in an office then be in the public eye and under constant scrutiny, not only from the public but from your own family. That is not the life i would want and it would stress me out to no end. Just the thought of being in Kate's position makes me feel like having a panic attack.





MCF said:


> I feel the same.  I'm from America and my husband is from England.  He asked me once what would I have done if he was a prince and I said run the other way.  I don't want that kind of attention.  Kate can't seem to do anything right.



+1,000


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe302225 said:


> ....




I wish she would take good care of her self a little bit. Good moisturizer and no sun will improve her skin. I'm older and my skin is so much better hers.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate looked old when she was a college kid. She just has one of those faces. She and her sister and her mom all look the same. She'll probably still look this way when she's the queen's age.


----------



## Crystalina

kaitydid said:


> Well, during this last engagement, she actually bought a couple of things from the charity shop, so I doubt she's carrying a clutch just to keep her hands busy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth do you know that for a fact? I'm also a teacher. Every day I teach middle school English in class sizes no smaller than 28. I also worry about bills, and I feel exhausted. I'm stressed every day. But you couldn't pay me to be in Kate's position. You don't have to like Kate, but I really don't think you're making a fair comparison (or assumption, for that matter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1,000




Thanks for your rant, but I disagree with you.

I never said that I know anything for a fact, just my opinion.

You can calm down now! [emoji111]&#127996;


----------



## Crystalina

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kate looked old when she was a college kid. She just has one of those faces. She and her sister and her mom all look the same. She'll probably still look this way when she's the queen's age.




Good point!


----------



## kaitydid

Crystalina said:


> Thanks for your rant, but I disagree with you.
> 
> I never said that I know anything for a fact, just my opinion.
> 
> You can calm down now! [emoji111]&#127996;



I am calm, thanks. Have a good evening!


----------



## Alexenjie

I'm sorry I don't know how to post pictures. In my opinion, Kate's mom looks young for her age. Kate's dad looks older than his age. Pippa resembles Kate's mom much more than Kate does. I don't see Kate looking much like her dad but I think she perhaps has his older looking genes. This is all just a guess from looking at pictures, of course.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a reception ahead of their tour to India and Bhutan


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

A couple more pictures from the event


----------



## Stansy

Kate is painfully thin - she almost looks like a bobblehead.


----------



## Crystalina

Stansy said:


> Kate is painfully thin - she almost looks like a bobblehead.




OMG!!!! I was just about to say EXACTLY this and then I read your quote!!!!


----------



## Stansy

Crystalina said:


> OMG!!!! I was just about to say EXACTLY this and then I read your quote!!!!



Haha, that is funny! Well, there must be something to this I guess


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## VickyB

She is creepy thin. Clearly she is not eating normally and or regularly.


----------



## usmcwifey

VickyB said:


> She is creepy thin. Clearly she is not eating normally and or regularly.




Maybe she has a thyroid problem? In high school the doctor would have me drink these shakes that had over 1000 calories each and not even that could get me over 100lbs.... Even after my daughter was born I went from 150lbs (the day I gave birth) to 115 in a week ....I say this because she gets very slim very fast after having a baby as well (I have a hyper-active thyroid). OR maybe she doesn't get time to eat plus the stress? Lol


----------



## aleksandras

Stansy said:


> Kate is painfully thin - *she almost looks like a bobblehead*.



She does, it's scary. Those pics of her from her side and behind are making it look even worse


----------



## Stansy

usmcwifey said:


> Maybe she has a thyroid problem? In high school the doctor would have me drink these shakes that had over 1000 calories each and not even that could get me over 100lbs.... Even after my daughter was born I went from 150lbs (the day I gave birth) to 115 in a week ....I say this because she gets very slim very fast after having a baby as well (I have a hyper-active thyroid). OR maybe she doesn't get time to eat plus the stress? Lol


 
Well, she had a "regular" build before she got engaged to William (she was always thin but not that bony), so at least to me it looks like she lost all that weight on purpose...


----------



## myown

poor girl, huh? I feel kinda sorry for her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, I'd call that anorexic.


----------



## lizmil

Diana had a problem  while in a similar "job" maybe she does too

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## White Orchid

She literally has like no a$$!


----------



## Stansy

lizmil said:


> Diana had a problem  while in a similar "job" maybe she does too
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


 
Isn´t it called the "princess disease"?


----------



## labelwhore04

I think people underestimate how stressful this "job" can be. Sure its not a 9-5 in the typical sense but it does come with stress. Princess Diana wasn't happy in the job and it ended up killing her, literally. And Kate went from looking happy and youthful to really haggard and tired in only 2-3 years. All the money in the world couldn't put me in Kate or Dianas position. Being a "princess" is not what it's hyped up to be. It seems like more of a nightmare than a fairytale to be honest.


----------



## Crystalina

labelwhore04 said:


> I think people underestimate how stressful this "job" can be. Sure its not a 9-5 in the typical sense but it does come with stress. Princess Diana wasn't happy in the job and it ended up killing her, literally. And Kate went from looking happy and youthful to really haggard and tired in only 2-3 years. All the money in the world couldn't put me in Kate or Dianas position. Being a "princess" is not what it's hyped up to be. It seems like more of a nightmare than a fairytale to be honest.




I agree. I used to think it would be magical to be in her shoes, but wow, she has aged so fast. She looks sad and I'll! &#9785;&#65039;


----------



## labelwhore04

Crystalina said:


> I agree. I used to think it would be magical to be in her shoes, but wow, she has aged so fast. She looks sad and I'll! &#9785;&#65039;



Yep, it may seem like a great life in theory, but in reality, not so much IMO. I see what happened to Diana and now i see how Kate looks and its just sad. No Amount of money or status can buy true happiness.


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> I think people underestimate how stressful this "job" can be. Sure its not a 9-5 in the typical sense but it does come with stress. Princess Diana wasn't happy in the job and it ended up killing her, literally. And Kate went from looking happy and youthful to really haggard and tired in only 2-3 years. All the money in the world couldn't put me in Kate or Dianas position. Being a "princess" is not what it's hyped up to be. It seems like more of a nightmare than a fairytale to be honest.



Diana
Princess Victoria of Sweden
Queen Leticia
Kate
...

list goes on


----------



## FreeSpirit71

labelwhore04 said:


> I think people underestimate how stressful this "job" can be. Sure its not a 9-5 in the typical sense but it does come with stress. Princess Diana wasn't happy in the job and it ended up killing her, literally. And Kate went from looking happy and youthful to really haggard and tired in only 2-3 years. All the money in the world couldn't put me in Kate or Dianas position. Being a "princess" is not what it's hyped up to be. It seems like more of a nightmare than a fairytale to be honest.



Diana being unhappy had nothing to do with the circumstances of her death. She was killed by a drunk driver and irresponsible paparazzi.

Her weight did yo-yo greatly during her marriage however. After the divorce it seemed to stabilise.

Kate's weight (or lack thereof) could be the reason she looks a little older than she is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Diana being unhappy had nothing to do with the circumstances of her death. She was killed by a drunk driver and irresponsible paparazzi.
> 
> 
> 
> Her weight did yo-yo greatly during her marriage however. After the divorce it seemed to stabilise.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate's weight (or lack thereof) could be the reason she looks a little older than she is.




I still believe she was assassinated.


----------



## labelwhore04

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Diana being unhappy had nothing to do with the circumstances of her death. *She was killed by a drunk driver and irresponsible paparazzi.
> 
> Her weight did yo-yo greatly during her marriage however. After the divorce it seemed to stabilise.
> 
> Kate's weight (or lack thereof) could be the reason she looks a little older than she is.



I meant the job killed her. If she wasn't a royal, she would still be alive today. There would have been no paps chasing her and she never would've been in that car.


----------



## Laila619

Maybe their marriage isn't happy? I dunno. She just looks so skinny, like she's deliberately not eating.


----------



## jng2b

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best thing she could do for her skin is to stop the smoking and tanning.




Are you making a joke or is she really a smoker?! Omg!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

jng2b said:


> Are you making a joke or is she really a smoker?! Omg!



Apparently she still smokes. Just tries not to get photographed doing it.


----------



## jng2b

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently she still smokes. Just tries not to get photographed doing it.




This actually makes a lot of sense. I didn't know this. She's never looked particularly healthy to me - always sort of dry and dehydrated looking.


----------



## VickyB

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, I'd call that anorexic.



I would too. She has to run around the shower to get wet!!!


----------



## VickyB

Daily Fail did a piece on Kate's lack of style "The Duchess of Drab".


----------



## nastasja

VickyB said:


> She has to run around the shower to get wet!!!




This made me LOL. I've never heard that phrase before!


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> I still believe she was assassinated.



  really?


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Daily Fail did a piece on Kate's lack of style "The Duchess of Drab".


I hate lowering myself to read the poorly written articles there but I actually am in agreement with the title of the article.  I just think the European Royal set is leagues ahead in terms of fashion and style.


----------



## carebearz

jng2b said:


> This actually makes a lot of sense. I didn't know this. She's never looked particularly healthy to me - always sort of dry and dehydrated looking.


 
This! I thought I was the only one who thought that!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge begin Day 1 of their tour of India and Bhutan. Here they pay their respects in honour of the Mumbai terrorist attacks of 2008. The Duchess is wearing Alexander McQueen


----------



## Chloe302225

Day 1 of their tour of India and Bhutan. They are visiting various children's charities and toured one if India's slum and Bangana Water Tank. The Duchess is wearing a custom design by Indian designer Anita Dongre.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a Bollywood reception in their honour. The Duchess is wearing custom Jenny Packham.


----------



## Chloe302225

Various pictures from the day


----------



## Alexenjie

I wonder if they will sit together as a loving couple in front of the Taj Mahal? Years ago it was so tragic, the picture of Diana there sitting by herself, while Charles was off doing something else. He was the one who had made a point of saying (while a bachelor) that the place was so beautiful and had such meaning that he couldn't wait to come back there someday with his wife ... Here is a link to the story of that visit:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/princess-diana-visited-taj-mahal-7702956

Kate looks good dressed in bright colors.


----------



## Chloe302225

Alexenjie said:


> I wonder if they will sit together as a loving couple in front of the Taj Mahal? Years ago It was so tragic the picture of Diana there sitting by herself, while Charles was off doing something else. He was the one who had made a point of saying (while a bachelor) that the place was so beautiful and had such meaning that he couldn't wait to come back there someday with his wife ... Here is a link to the story of that visit:
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/princess-diana-visited-taj-mahal-7702956
> 
> Kate looks good dressed in bright colors.



They will be going there and taking pictures. The palace announced it a while ago with their tour schedule..


----------



## TV_Buff

I'm loving all of Kate's fashions on this tour so far!  And I'm a big fan of her hair pushed back into a chignon - she should wear it like that more often as she looks very regal indeed.

I dared to comment on a royal blog that I loved her paisley dress (the one she's wearing when playing sports) and got ripped apart for daring to comment on something positive.  It's pretty sad that people can spend so much time berating every single little thing someone in the public eye, does.  The comments left on the forums "Royal Gossip" and "Royal Dish" are the worst.  I certainly hope Kate never reads those.

Anyhoo, I look forward to a lot more bright and fantastic fashion from the Duchess over the next few days - and shame on Daily Mail for that dreadful 'Duchess of Drab' article.  They'll no doubt have to eat their words now.


----------



## Chloe302225

TV_Buff said:


> I'm loving all of Kate's fashions on this tour so far!  And I'm a big fan of her hair pushed back into a chignon - she should wear it like that more often as she looks very regal indeed.
> 
> I dared to comment on a royal blog that I loved her paisley dress (the one she's wearing when playing sports) and got ripped apart for daring to comment on something positive.  It's pretty sad that people can spend so much time berating every single little thing someone in the public eye, does.  The comments left on the forums "Royal Gossip" and "Royal Dish" are the worst.  I certainly hope Kate never reads those.
> 
> Anyhoo, I look forward to a lot more bright and fantastic fashion from the Duchess over the next few days - and shame on Daily Mail for that dreadful 'Duchess of Drab' article.  They'll no doubt have to eat their words now.



If you want a more well rounded tone of comments and not being critical just because, visit Order of Splendor and Duchess Kate blogs. I find the people there aren't crazy.


----------



## VickyB

I sorta like the dress she wore playing sports. The blue gown was hideous.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. I think the wedges look bad with the dress though. 
Time has not treated these two kindly.


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I agree. I think the wedges look bad with the dress though.
> Time has not treated these two kindly.



ITA! I loathe those wedges!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She also looks silly playing in them. Should have worn a flat sandal.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Chloe302225 said:


> If you want a more well rounded tone of comments and not being critical just because, visit Order of Splendor and Duchess Kate blogs. I find the people there aren't crazy.




THE best blog is www.whatkatewore.com [emoji4]


----------



## White Orchid

I absolutely love, love, LOVE the blue Jenny Packham dress but then I'm quite the fan of her designs. Love the colour, the embroidery and the shawl.  So, so pretty!   Finally, she's getting it right.


----------



## nastasja

That blue is her color.


----------



## Crystalina

White Orchid said:


> I absolutely love, love, LOVE the blue Jenny Packham dress but then I'm quite the fan of her designs. Love the colour, the embroidery and the shawl.  So, so pretty!   Finally, she's getting it right.




I totally, that dress is stunning, especially on her.

Kate looks beautiful in jewel tones!


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> Day 1 of their tour of India and Bhutan. They are visiting various children's charities and toured one if India's slum and Bangana Water Tank. The Duchess is wearing a custom design by Indian designer Anita Dongre.



she should do more of these. she looks so happy.


----------



## DesignerNewbie

Haven't seen her knees in ages. I guess the royal degree re: hem lengths was true!


----------



## Chloe302225

Day 2 of the Duke and Duchess's tour of India and Bhutan. The Duchess is wearing Emillia Wickstead.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a party in honour of the Queen's 90th birthday on day 2 of their tour. The Duchess is wearing a top and skirt by Alice Temperley.


----------



## redney

What is up with her ankles in the pic where she and Will are barefoot? Cankles??


----------



## glamourous1098

redney said:


> What is up with her ankles in the pic where she and Will are barefoot? Cankles??



My guess is swollen with the heat.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> What is up with her ankles in the pic where she and Will are barefoot? Cankles??



Probably swollen from walking/standing in heels all day in the heat.


----------



## L etoile

redney said:


> What is up with her ankles in the pic where she and Will are barefoot? Cankles??



Mine look like this when I'm standing still for prolonged periods of time. It started in my early 30's so I started occasionally wearing compression socks while at work. I'm a physician so I spend most of my day standing/walking; my ankles are the worst after standing during a long surgery. I'm uncomfortable just looking at her poor ankles here. Girlfriend needs to take a break and sit down.


----------



## gazoo

She looks great. Her forehead looks much smoother, botox maybe? I do prefer her in jewel tones, but overall I'd say she looks better, more glowy and rested than she has in a while.


----------



## Crystalina

I'm loving her clothes for this trip!!!!


----------



## ManilaMama

I'm going to start posing like her from now on. That hands clutched in front looks so lovely!


----------



## myown

i love the latest look. the dress is stunning.

for the white dress - i hate where the pockets are placed


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks super cute in the white dress and nude accessories.


----------



## Chloe302225

Day 3 if their tour. They met the Prime Minister of India. The Duchess's dress is by Temperley London.


----------



## Chloe302225

Day 3 of their tour. They met the Prime Minister of India..


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

Visiting a children's charity.


----------



## myown

I like the green dress!

and I love this photo:


----------



## myown

DesignerNewbie said:


> Haven't seen her knees in ages. I guess the royal degree re: hem lengths was true!



I think she is dressing approval for the occasion. Do people in India show their knees? TBH I have never seen an Idian -woman in a short dress


----------



## qudz104

Oh I love that last dress! It looks so comfy!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a festival on day 3 of their tour of India and Bhutan. The Duchess is wearing a dress by Anna Sui.


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

..


----------



## Crystalina

I love absolutely everything she has worn!!!!!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Mallhaciel

Crystalina said:


> I love absolutely everything she has worn!!!!!![emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


I agree and she looks so much more happier too!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited a wildlife reserve on day 4 of their tour


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

..


----------



## myown

awww


----------



## Lounorada

Her style on this visit has been great, beautiful dresses. She does the glam-boho look really well.
Now, if only she'd  up her shoe game... she has the worst shoe collection.


----------



## Laila619

She's classy and elegant IMO. When so many women show so much skin these days, the way she dresses can come across as matronly/frumpy at times. But I think she is lovely. However, if she really is smoking, she needs to stop. It's aging her badly.


----------



## chowlover2

They both look like they are really enjoying themselves on this trip, so nice to see.


----------



## White Orchid

If anyone loves elephants as much as me, there's a cute video online with a baby elephant who loves to cuddle.  Cutest video ever.  Filmed at an elephant rescue place in northern Thailand.



Chloe302225 said:


> .


----------



## redney

Lounorada said:


> Her style on this visit has been great, beautiful dresses. She does the glam-boho look really well.
> Now, if only she'd  up her shoe game... *she has the worst shoe collection*.



Agree! Too many pairs of canvas wedges, including a slingback version, ugh!


----------



## Crystalina

Lounorada said:


> Her style on this visit has been great, beautiful dresses. She does the glam-boho look really well.
> Now, if only she'd  up her shoe game... she has the worst shoe collection.




I love her shoes!!![emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## VickyB

redney said:


> Agree! Too many pairs of canvas wedges, including a slingback version, ugh!



ITA. Her shoes in general are nothing to write home about.  How many times can she wear those damn LK Bennet nude pumps or any other nude pumps???


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Love her clothes on this trip, she really suits this style and the bright colours.


----------



## Sasha2012

Fresh from her archery antics on the playing field, Kate made her third costume substitution of the day when she strode out in a stunning tulle dress for dinner with the King and Queen of Bhutan.

The Duchess of Cambridge chose intricate floral embroidery with thigh-high splits and red bead embellishment on the neckline in a beautiful mix of retro and boho.

She paired the $1,495 (£1,100) Tory Burch dress with an orange shawl draped over flattering little sleeves and black sandals. It is her third time wearing the American designer in recent years. 

Kate was accompanied to this evening's event by William, who chose not to wear a tie and instead went relatively casual with blue chinos and brown loafers paired with a blazer and an open-neck shirt which revealed a little chest hair.

The Cambridges are as intrigued to get acquainted with the Bhutanese rulers as they are during tonight's informal dinner as the two young couples have much in common. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...d-dinner-King-Queen-Bhutan.html#ixzz45p0FfUDV


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## Chloe302225

More


----------



## Crystalina

I love love LOVE every single outfit and hairdo!!!! Her skin definitely looks to be aging very quickly though.

Also, I think William has really small hands! LOL


----------



## VickyB

Really liked the yellow and white dresses ( for London or  church type  services) and all the India inspired print dresses! 

So far I give her:

clothes : B-/B  Liked the yellow dress and really, I really liked the white "show off my nickers" dress AND all the India Print inspired dresses. BUT she just doesn't work them so the low grades.

Shoes: UGH - more nude pumps; she seems to have worn pumps when she shouldn't have and wedges when she didn't have to; the only flats I've noticed were some pair of hideous  nude odd designed flats with a criss cross strap. Won't even go there on her choice of not worth mentioning  evening wear shoes. AND - who goes on a tour to a country where they know well in advance that they will be taking off their shoes at official events and DOESN'T attend to her feet. She didn't need to have a pedicure w/  a colored polish but how about something that made her toes look cared for - if she hates polish on her toes then a nice nail  buff would give a lovely shine and do the job. 

Hands - yowza. Dehydrated beyond her years.

Hair rating: C

Face: won't go there


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chowlover2 said:


> They both look like they are really enjoying themselves on this trip, so nice to see.



Yes! She's smiling so big and laughing in these photos. I rarely see her looking so happy.


----------



## myown

wow. look at her! 

dailymail


----------



## Prima Ballerina

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes! She's smiling so big and laughing in these photos. I rarely see her looking so happy.


Whenever I see her shaking hands, smiling and laughing in all these pics with random strangers, I always think - how does she do it and does she just slam the door as soon as they get home and go "that was such a pain the the a**" cause that's what I would do  
I know people give her a hard time for not working but her life looks so exhausting to me.


----------



## edanc

They both look great in Bhutan. It's nice to see them having a good time.


----------



## myown

I just looked up some articles online on daily mail. and i read some comments. wow. British people must hate the royals? very harsh and rude comments under their articles!


----------



## clevercat

myown said:


> I just looked up some articles online on daily mail. and i read some comments. wow. British people must hate the royals? very harsh and rude comments under their articles!




Fortunately the readers of the Daily Fail are not typical of all of us Brits. The amount of mean spirited comments I see about the Duchess, not just on there but here on TPF too...ugh.


----------



## myown

clevercat said:


> Fortunately the readers of the Daily Fail are not typical of all of us Brits. The amount of mean spirited comments I see about the Duchess, not just on there but here on TPF too...ugh.



10 years ago i was at a british friends house and her dad was not keen of the royal, too. I wonder why? Because they don´t "work"? I think what Kate and Will are doing is hard work. I would not want to have their job!

Also I think the mean-comments are always the loudest. Like on Facebook at for example ASOS page, everyone is just complaining how bad they are. it´s always easier to write something mean, no one does the effort to write something nice


----------



## clevercat

myown said:


> 10 years ago i was at a british friends house and her dad was not keen of the royal, too. I wonder why? Because they don´t "work"? I think what Kate and Will are doing is hard work. I would not want to have their job!
> 
> Also I think the mean-comments are always the loudest. Like on Facebook at for example ASOS page, everyone is just complaining how bad they are. it´s always easier to write something mean, one does the effort to write something nice




Completely agree!


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks great in that pale yellow dress.


----------



## GoSophie

myown said:


> 10 years ago i was at a british friends house and her dad was not keen of the royal, too. I wonder why? Because they don´t "work"? I think what Kate and Will are doing is hard work. I would not want to have their job!
> 
> Also I think the mean-comments are always the loudest. Like on Facebook at for example ASOS page, everyone is just complaining how bad they are. it´s always easier to write something mean, no one does the effort to write something nice




I agree as well. 


From my perspective, to send a relatively young couple who have so much in common with the current reigning monarchs (age and having a very young family among other things) in a country that the UK has NO official ties to, QEII must really trust them and I think it's a very strategic move.


----------



## Wildflower22

They look great. I could never do what Kate does. I may complain about my job now, but she has it much worse than me IMO. She's been looking great in these photos! Her style is a little bland and boring, but the classic ness of it is such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Chloe302225

GoSophie said:


> I agree as well.
> 
> 
> From my perspective, to send a relatively young couple who have so much in common with the current reigning monarchs (age and having a very young family among other things) in a country that the UK has NO official ties to, QEII must really trust them and I think it's a very strategic move.



Prince Charles actually visited the country before on tour .


----------



## GoSophie

Chloe302225 said:


> Prince Charles actually visited the country before on tour .


 
Oh really? I wonder if it was before the older abdicated. I'm just having a hard time picturing him there at this moment with the younger monarchs. Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge took part in a 6 hour hike to a temple in Bhutan as part of their tour today


----------



## Chloe302225

More from today


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a dinner tonight


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks great in the hiking gear.  I would have been begging for a hat.

I have a feeling that heels really hurt her and that's why she sticks to the wedges and those nude pumps.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I also think she's probably not allowed to wear fun or sexy or extravagant shoes. She always wears very conservative footwear in neutral colors.

I like the vest she wore hiking.


----------



## bag-mania

I love how happy they look when they are together. It's a far cry from how Charles and Diana used to look.


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I also think she's probably not allowed to wear fun or sexy or extravagant shoes. She always wears very conservative footwear in neutral colors.
> 
> I like the vest she wore hiking.



Kate shoe choices have more to do with her personal style. When looking Countess Sophie and Princess Beatrice and Eugenie who regularly choose more fun styles, it seems it is just a matter of personal taste


----------



## Chloe302225

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks great in the hiking gear.  I would have been begging for a hat.
> 
> I have a feeling that heels really hurt her and that's why she sticks to the wedges and those nude pumps.



She seems to only wear wedges at sport events and she hasn't worn those nude shoes for a while in public engagements. The brands, styles and heights of her shoes vary too much IMO to be chosen for comfort given her regular shoes on these occasions are actually higher.


----------



## edanc

Kate's hiking outfit is cute, although I can't imagine actually walking 6 hours in that. And wow Bhutan is gorgeous!


----------



## VickyB

Loved the leather vest!!


----------



## Alexenjie

bag-mania said:


> I love how happy they look when they are together. It's a far cry from how Charles and Diana used to look.


I agree, I think they are happily married, hope they are not putting on any kind of an act.

I know I could never have hiked 6 hours in the outfits worn by either Kate or William. I would have required actual mountain hiking clothing and footwear. Maybe they changed clothes afterward?

Royal men have it so easy when it comes to clothes and really their entire appearance compared to how royal women are so carefully scrutinized from head to toe. I am as guilty of this scrutiny as anyone else. It's actually really unfair when I think about it. Why is physical beauty, perfection actually, a requirement for royal women at all? Just because we enjoy looking at human beauty and it's available from models and the entertainment industry, we apply that standard to all people (women mostly) of anyone well known?


----------



## maxinea

Lovely photos thanks for sharing


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge leave Bhutan and head back to India for their final engagement of their tour. The Duchess is wearing a gold and diamond necklace and earrings gifted to her by Queen Jetsun Pema.


----------



## Chloe302225

To end their tour The Dike and Duchess of Cambridge visit the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks so nice in the last 2 outfits, more like her old self.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that last dress. It's giving her a nice shape.


----------



## Crystalina

Love them! [emoji171]


----------



## Crystalina

I love this photo of her. She looks like a contestant in the Hunger Games![emoji169]


----------



## Stansy

I love the pics at the Taj Mahal


----------



## White Orchid

Those damn nude pumps again!


----------



## Lounorada

The Taj Mahal is such a breathtakingly beautiful building 

That blue & white dress is the best thing Kate has worn in a long time! 
She looks great in it, but I'm going to ignore those ugly nude pumps.


----------



## lulu212121

Lounorada said:


> The Taj Mahal is such a breathtakingly beautiful building
> 
> That blue & white dress is the best thing Kate has worn in a long time!
> She looks great in it, but I'm going to ignore those *ugly nude pumps.*


 It's either those or the navy suede pumps!


----------



## VickyB

lulu212121 said:


> It's either those or the navy suede pumps!



LOL! Nude pump time! It's almost as tho they are a security blanket. She must have dozens of pairs of nude and navy suede pumps!!!


----------



## Lounorada

lulu212121 said:


> It's either those or the navy suede pumps!


Yes 
I don't even have anything against nude pumps, she just wears the ugliest style of frumpy shaped pumps. There's nothing stylish or youthful about them. 
It'd be nice to see her have a bit more fun/experiment with her shoe choices... Lawd knows she should


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree her shoes are boring and she repeats the same styles all the time. It seems like she likes clothes but maybe she isn't a shoe fanatic? Her feet looked pretty beat up when I saw pictures of them on this trip. Maybe she wears pumps to cover up the ways your feet can get into weird shapes from wearing real high heels or shoes that are too tight. Who knows? 

I've seen pictures of some ugly celebrity feet including Katie Holmes, Oprah, and Jennifer Garner. Some may be cause by genetics but a lot of the problems seem to be from the shoes they wore. Again who knows?


----------



## chowlover2

Alexenjie said:


> I agree her shoes are boring and she repeats the same styles all the time. It seems like she likes clothes but maybe she isn't a shoe fanatic? Her feet looked pretty beat up when I saw pictures of them on this trip. Maybe she wears pumps to cover up the ways your feet can get into weird shapes from wearing real high heels or shoes that are too tight. Who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen pictures of some ugly celebrity feet including Katie Holmes, Oprah, and Jennifer Garner. Some may be cause by genetics but a lot of the problems seem to be from the shoes they wore. Again who knows?




Google pics of Victoria Beckhams feet! Ugh! Bunions from squeezing into 5 in heels.


----------



## kemilia

chowlover2 said:


> Google pics of Victoria Beckhams feet! Ugh! Bunions from squeezing into 5 in heels.


This! Though I do think Oprah's got the worst feet. 

Kate is wearing black sandals (toes showing) with a red gown and they look ok, from what little is showing.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate's dress without the shawl


----------



## berrydiva

Blue looks so good on her.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate's dress without the shawl



I thought her make-up that night looked better than usual.


----------



## Lounorada

George is the cutest!! 


*She's Queen of the castle... and he's her cheeky rascal! Adorable Prince George gets a cunning leg-up as he stands proudly next to his 'Gan-Gan' in magical family portrait to mark her 90th birthday*


The Queen, Prince Charles, Prince William and little Prince George, three, have posed for new postage stamp
Ahead of the Queen's 90th birthday tomorrow the Royal Mail has released this new and historic image of family
Prince George posed for his very first stamp while perched on a pile of foam blocks - sweetly holding Daddy's hand
Royal Mail has also produced further six new stamps to mark the birthday: Three black and white 'family' scenes depicting the Queen with her father, husband and children and three, in colour, which reflect her official roles
See more on the Queen as she poses for stamp with Princes William and George at www.dailymail.co.uk/thequeen
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...een-castle-s-cheeky-rascal.html#ixzz46Jtx0yn9


----------



## edanc

Omg George is adorable


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

What a fabulous picture! George is adorable!


----------



## mundodabolsa

George looks so much like his grandmother in that picture.   It's such a sweet resemblance!


----------



## skarsbabe

Oh my goodness that boy is adorable! What a great family shot of their lineage too.


----------



## Stansy

That is a really nice picture! The Queen reminds me of my late grandma, she did just look like her....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Thought this was interesting to see. 

http://www.elle.com/fashion/celebrity-style/news/a35762/kate-middleton-india-tour-wardrobe-cost/


----------



## VickyB

This picture of the Queen, Charles , William and George is FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Thought this was interesting to see.
> 
> http://www.elle.com/fashion/celebrity-style/news/a35762/kate-middleton-india-tour-wardrobe-cost/



Thanks so much for sharing this!! 
On day 4: the "safari" jeans and top - what made it so expensive?  Any thoughts? I thought those jeans were from H&M or some such place. Wonder if the outfit totals include just clothing or include shoes, purses and other items too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

VickyB said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this!!
> On day 4: the "safari" jeans and top - what made it so expensive?  Any thoughts? I thought those jeans were from H&M or some such place. Wonder if the outfit totals include just clothing or include shoes, purses and other items too.



I think it was probably the leather vest that made that outfit expensive. 
I'm wondering about the jeans and blouse outfit on Day 4. I have no idea how that one added up.


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it was probably the leather vest that made that outfit expensive.
> I'm wondering about the jeans and blouse outfit on Day 4. I have no idea how that one added up.



Thanks! Yes, I am speaking to the jeans and blouse outfit on Day 4 at the Safari park. I think the jeans were H & M and the shoes are a few years old but couldn't be more than $300. The blouse must be the high ticket item here.

As to the "hiking" outfit that included the really cool suede vest, I did the numbers in my head on that and I figured the vest was around 1k, the boots around $700-1,000. DOn't have a clue about the top she was wearing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

VickyB said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am speaking to the jeans and blouse outfit on Day 4 at the Safari park. I think the jeans were H & M and the shoes are a few years old but couldn't be more than $300. The blouse must be the high ticket item here.
> 
> As to the "hiking" outfit that included the really cool suede vest, I did the numbers in my head on that and I figured the vest was around 1k, the boots around $700-1,000. DOn't have a clue about the top she was wearing.



Ahh, sorry, you said day 4. 
This article says the jeans are Zara and the blouse is RM Williams and was a gift from their tour of Australia. http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/style/celebrity-fashion/kate-middletons-royal-tour-2016-7730992


----------



## gelbergirl

George "working it" for the lineage postage stamp picture!  Cute!


----------



## berrydiva

George is so adorable in that pic.


----------



## joyeaux

Found this high-res version and just had to post it... his little hand in his daddy's hand!


----------



## Chloe302225

A new portrait of the Queen with her grandchildren and great-grandchildren. These are from a set of new ones taken by Annie Leibovitz


----------



## White Orchid

Considering the Queen's age, her hands look great.  Better than Kris Jenner's!

I'm not feeling the long socks on George tho :ninja:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my gosh! With the purse! So precious!


----------



## Crystalina

Chloe302225 said:


> A new portrait of the Queen with her grandchildren and great-grandchildren. These are from a set of new ones taken by Annie Leibovitz




Omg the toddler with the purse is cracking me up! [emoji171]&#128578;


----------



## Lounorada

That picture with the kids is super cute.
Charlotte looks so much like the Queen, she's her mini me!
Zaras little girl is so adorable with the purse!


----------



## chowlover2

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Glitterandstuds

For being 90 she looks fabulous. Prince George is a cutie


----------



## edanc

Loving the new photo as well. The room is gorgeous. I didn't realise George was the only male great-grandchild. 

Zara's daughter is adorable


----------



## myown

VickyB said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this!!
> On day 4: the "safari" jeans and top - what made it so expensive?  Any thoughts? I thought those jeans were from H&M or some such place. Wonder if the outfit totals include just clothing or include shoes, purses and other items too.



I wonder where the prices are coming from, too.

 the topshop dress from day Day4 is 75pounds not 208dollar (75pounds are about 110 US-$)


----------



## hb925

myown said:


> I wonder where the prices are coming from, too.
> 
> 
> 
> the topshop dress from day Day4 is 75pounds not 208dollar (75pounds are about 110 US-$)




I feel sort of bad for her when the press calculates her outfit costs. Some of the things worn on the tour, she's had for years, but the only thing that matters is the current retail value. I'm all about cost per wear and I think they should highlight that more often.


----------



## Lounorada

I'm pretty sure the majority of the clothes she wears for appearances are sent to her by designers, so it's not like she's buying dresses for £2,000+ and I'm sure she gets to keep some of those pieces. 
If she's seen wearing whatever it is, the majority of the time it sells out. Easy advertising.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Lounorada said:


> I'm pretty sure the majority of the clothes she wears for appearances are sent to her by designers, so it's not like she's buying dresses for £2,000+ and I'm sure she gets to keep some of those pieces.
> If she's seen wearing whatever it is, the majority of the time it sells out. Easy advertising.



I remember reading Prince Charles generally has to pay for her clothes out of his household budget and its policy not to accept free gifts from designers. Kind of unfortunate when you consider how much business she sends the designers' way. Some of the pieces she wears on these tours are diplomatic gifts though.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *I remember reading Prince Charles generally has to pay for her clothes out of his household budget and its policy not to accept free gifts from designers.* Kind of unfortunate when you consider how much business she sends the designers' way. Some of the pieces she wears on these tours are diplomatic gifts though.


 

Seriously?! That is unbelievable. It would make so much more sense to accept free clothes from designers, not to mention it would save them money


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Lounorada said:


> Seriously?! That is unbelievable. It would make so much more sense to accept free clothes from designers, not to mention it would save them money



I think it's probably an impropriety precaution.


----------



## Lounorada

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it's probably an impropriety precaution.


 Most likely.


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I remember reading Prince Charles generally has to pay for her clothes out of his household budget and its policy not to accept free gifts from designers. Kind of unfortunate when you consider how much business she sends the designers' way. Some of the pieces she wears on these tours are diplomatic gifts though.



None of the clothes she wears are diplomatic gifts and if they were they would have to be disclosed of in the annual gift list. All of her clothes used for official duties are paid for between Prince Charles and her husband.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chloe302225 said:


> None of the clothes she wears are diplomatic gifts and if they were they would have to be disclosed of in the annual gift list. All of her clothes used for official duties are paid for between Prince Charles and her husband.



She wore diplomatic gifts on this tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She wore diplomatic gifts on this tour.



A necklace given to her by the Queen of Bhutan and will disclosed on the gift list next year when the new list comes out. A diplomatic gift is different than one from a designer and are greatly monitored. If given in the course of duty the gift can belong to the state and not her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chloe302225 said:


> A necklace given to her by the Queen of Bhutan and will disclosed on the gift list next year when the new list comes out. A diplomatic gift is different than one from a designer and are greatly monitored. If given in the course of duty the gift can belong to the state and not her.



Yeah that's what I was trying to say she's not allowed to accept gifts from designers, but can wear diplomatic gifts. She wore a blouse that was a gift from the Australian tour on this most recent tour in Asia.


----------



## Alexenjie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I remember reading Prince Charles generally has to pay for her clothes out of his household budget and its policy not to accept free gifts from designers. Kind of unfortunate when you consider how much business she sends the designers' way. Some of the pieces she wears on these tours are diplomatic gifts though.


Prince Charles is very wealthy and I'm sure he does not mind helping his children out in any way that he can. I'm sure his "household" does not suffer in any way from dressing Kate in expensive clothes and accessories.


----------



## bisousx

Alexenjie said:


> Prince Charles is very wealthy and I'm sure he does not mind helping his children out in any way that he can. I'm sure his "household" does not suffer in any way from dressing Kate in expensive clothes and accessories.



Lol, that was my thought too.


----------



## redney

Alexenjie said:


> Prince Charles is very wealthy and I'm sure he does not mind helping his children out in any way that he can. I'm sure his "household" does not suffer in any way from dressing Kate in expensive clothes and accessories.





bisousx said:


> Lol, that was my thought too.



There was an article in Forbes about the monarchy's source of wealth and it stated the payments/income Prince Charles receives annually are to be used for expenses for him and his family, including William, Kate, Harry. So he's obligated to provide for them whether or not he minds.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry host an informal dinner for President ***** and First Lady Michelle.


----------



## Chloe302225

Photos from inside William and Catherine's apartment.


----------



## Chloe302225

A few more from inside their home


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince George got to meet the President and the First Lady. Prince George said thank you for the rocking horse and stiffed animal the Obamas gave to him when he born.


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my gosh George is the cutest.


----------



## qudz104

Ok so my ovaries have been bursting seeing everyone pregnant and having babies and George is literally pushing it over the top!


----------



## Sharont2305

Love those pics of George! So adorable. In the first pic he looks as though he's thinking "who the hell are you?" about Mr *****.

I'm still waiting for one of him and Harry, that would make my life, lol. How cool an Uncle is he? X


----------



## lulu212121

Lounorada said:


> Yes
> I don't even have anything against nude pumps, she just wears the ugliest style of frumpy shaped pumps. There's nothing stylish or youthful about them.
> It'd be nice to see her have a bit more fun/experiment with her shoe choices... Lawd knows she should


The navy suede heels are making an appearance!!!!


----------



## Lounorada

George is just too cute, he seems like such an awesome little kid, full of character!


----------



## chowlover2

Little Prince George is too cute! That robe and slippers!


----------



## morgan20

Ahhh George looks like Diana


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

George is way too precious


----------



## clevercat

morgan20 said:


> Ahhh George looks like Diana




He really does! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## VickyB

lulu212121 said:


> The navy suede heels are making an appearance!!!!



Nude shoe's day off is Friday!


----------



## myown

George is having the best time in his bath robe


----------



## VickyB

lulu212121 said:


> The navy suede heels are making an appearance!!!!



Nude shoe's day off is Friday!


----------



## Lounorada

morgan20 said:


> Ahhh George looks like Diana



He does! I never really noticed that before.


----------



## sdkitty

George is adorable
is that a real dog on the ottoman?


----------



## YellowLabKiss

sdkitty said:


> is that a real dog on the ottoman?



Apparently it was a stuffed version of Bo (the Obamas' dog) that the Obamas sent when Charlotte was born.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry release a new video in support of the new mental health campaign Heads Together which was chosen as the 2017 London Marathon Charity of the Year

Here is link to the video

https://youtu.be/OV8nXSTkllo


----------



## wilding

sdkitty said:


> is that a real dog on the ottoman?



Glad I am not the only one who thought that  . I had to do a double take when I saw it to make sure it wasn't.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chloe302225 said:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry release a new video in support of the new mental health campaign Heads Together which was chosen as the 2017 London Marathon Charity of the Year
> 
> 
> 
> Here is link to the video
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/OV8nXSTkllo




Just love watching the three of them.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge takes part in her first fashion photoshoot and as the cover of Vogue UK 100th edition. 7 portraits will appear in the magazine in partnership with her patronage of the National Portrait Gallery where 2 of the photos are on display currently.


----------



## Chloe302225

The portraits on display at the National Portrait Gallery which the Duchess of Cambridge is Patron of.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks kinda manly in those pics.


----------



## Crystalina

Wow, those pictures are boring. And she looks so plain. 

I'm not a fan of this particular photo shoot.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Chloe302225 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge takes part in her first fashion photoshoot and as the cover of Vogue UK 100th edition. 7 portraits will appear in the magazine in partnership with her patronage of the National Portrait Gallery where 2 of the photos are on display currently.




I think she looks great


----------



## VickyB

Photoshop. Ack, those brows!!! What the heck???


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Get it together, Vogue.


----------



## Lounorada

All I see is eyebrows ush:

The pictures are dull, but they aren't bad. With such a brown/beige background the stylist should have chosen some jewel colours for her to wear, make the photos 'pop'.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I echo what others have said. The really brown makeup, the plain clothes, the no jewelry, Vogue has really outdone itself and made her look incredibly "ordinary" and there's nothing pretty about her. Nothing regal either.

I remember photos of Jack O wearing simple tops and flat shoes, but her aura shone through. Those photos were probably not from Vogue, but you get the idea. Why couldn't Vogue capture her "royalty"?


----------



## VickyB

Her personality is as dull as these pictures.


----------



## Baglover121

Looks like the cover of country living magazine rather than vogue, complete with Breton top and Land Rover defender in the background,


----------



## kemilia

VickyB said:


> Photoshop. Ack, those brows!!! What the heck???


That's the first thing I noticed--the brows! Sheesh. Why were her brows made to look so heavy?


----------



## mkr

If they were going for the Amish look in that first pic they nailed it.  Very plain and boring.  But respect them for not removing her wrinkles/imperfections.

I wouldn't buy that issue.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

More Fox & Hound than Vogue.


----------



## edanc

New photos of Charlotte for her first birthday  So adorable


----------



## bisousx

William has some strong genes. I don't see Kate in either of the kids.


----------



## mkr

Oh I just wanna squeeze the sh*t out of her!


----------



## Alexenjie

Lounorada said:


> All I see is eyebrows ush:
> 
> The pictures are dull, but they aren't bad. With such a brown/beige background the stylist should have chosen some jewel colours for her to wear, make the photos 'pop'.



I agree about the eye brows. I  think she looks plain but beautiful in a way that she doesn't normally appear. I am not a fan of how she normally lines her eyes so heavily and almost always does her make up exactly the same. I wish someone could convince her to try a variety of looks.


----------



## Lounorada

Charlotte is adorable, those chubby cheeks  She's the image of the Queen!


----------



## pinky7129

The first few years of a child's life it's supposed to look like the father genetically. Something about the father knowing it's theirs and not some other cave mans lol


----------



## Stansy

The pics of Charlotte make my ovaries itch! She is so darn cute


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's precious. She doesn't seem to like the camera as much as George did at her age. Seems a bit shyer.


----------



## White Orchid

Adorable.  And I love her in the white cardigan and pale blue outfit.  She does look like Geeorge a lot.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

White Orchid said:


> Adorable.  And I love her in the white cardigan and pale blue outfit.  She does look like Geeorge a lot.




I think that she is starting to look more like her brother except with dark brown hair (probably Kate's gene).  Would love to see both kids together !!


----------



## qudz104

Lounorada said:


> Charlotte is adorable, those chubby cheeks  She's the image of the Queen!




She really is, a mini me of the queen!


----------



## myown

bisousx said:


> William has some strong genes. I don't see Kate in either of the kids.



maybe when they get older. 
but George looked like the Queen IMO


----------



## Hobbsy

Those two children are beautiful!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge opened a magic garden at Hampton Court today. She later attended a luncheon as the new patton of the Anna Freud Center.

.

At the luncheon

The Duchess of Cambridge visited the National Portrait Gallery to view two of her photos on exhibit in collaboration with Vogue

.


----------



## berrydiva

Charlotte is so adorable with those chubby cheeks.


----------



## mkr

She would look good in a trash bag.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the rest of the royal family at Windsor Castle at  a star-studded event to celebrate the Queen's 90th birthday. Kate is wearing a Zara jacket, Dolce and Gabbana dress and earrings' loaned to her by the Queen. Prince William and Prince Harry are dressed in Windsor Uniform, the dress for male senior members of the royal family when at Windsor Castle.


----------



## myown

can someone tell me something about the seating plan?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry launch the Heads Together Campaign  with seven mental health organizations today


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## Chloe302225

myown said:


> can someone tell me something about the seating plan?



It is not uncommon at these type of events for couples to be seated apart from each other so guest feel more at ease and integrated into the atmosphere. Kate is seated next to the Landgrave of Hesse, Prince Donatus and his wife between Prince William and Harry.  The King of Bahrain is seated between Camilla and the Queen, Other family members are scattered in between the guest.


----------



## Wildflower22

I don't know what she really feels inside, but I have to say, she looks like a really lovely person and also lovely to be around. She's always smiling and looks very kind. I know it's part of the job, but it appears from the outside as genuine.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Wildflower22 said:


> I don't know what she really feels inside, but I have to say, she looks like a really lovely person and also lovely to be around. She's always smiling and looks very kind. I know it's part of the job, but it appears from the outside as genuine.



Agree


----------



## Aminamina

Wildflower22 said:


> I don't know what she really feels inside, but I have to say, she looks like a really lovely person and also lovely to be around. She's always smiling and looks very kind. I know it's part of the job, but it appears from the outside as genuine.


+1 agree. She looks great here and real. Real. I just hope whatever she does to stay this stick thin is not too torturing...


----------



## natalie78

I am seriously jealous of her hair game. I will never have all that.


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> It is not uncommon at these type of events for couples to be seated apart from each other so guest feel more at ease and integrated into the atmosphere. Kate is seated next to the Landgrave of Hesse, Prince Donatus and his wife between Prince William and Harry.  The King of Bahrain is seated between Camilla and the Queen, Other family members are scattered in between the guest.



thank you very much


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chloe302225 said:


> More from the day




So cool to see the three of them together !! Kate is a great sister-in-law!


----------



## Stansy

chkpfbeliever said:


> *So cool to see the three of them together* !! Kate is a great sister-in-law!


 
I think so too. I guess on these occasions it must be a real fun job - I usually don´t envy her for her engagements...


----------



## Laila619

Wildflower22 said:


> I don't know what she really feels inside, but I have to say, she looks like a really lovely person and also lovely to be around. She's always smiling and looks very kind. I know it's part of the job, but it appears from the outside as genuine.



Agree. She seems very sincere and interested in the people around her. 

Will and Harry are some good looking men.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visited the 1851 Trust and took part in training for the America's Cup with the sailing team.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge leaving her engagement yesterday after the training exercise yesterday.


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## lovely

wow she is so skinny! i wonder what her diet and exercise regime is like? she obviously enjoys staying active...


----------



## Aminamina

lovely said:


> wow she is so skinny! i wonder what her diet and exercise regime is like? she obviously enjoys staying active...


Truly, when I get this skinny I'm nearly in coma really...running after my toddler and doing renovations at the same time with my husband abroad working, for example. NO time to eat or no desire - just let me crash on my bed and close my eyes! I read her look as a stress, stress and stress


----------



## Alexenjie

Aminamina said:


> Truly, when I get this skinny I'm nearly in coma really...running after my toddler and doing renovations at the same time with my husband abroad working, for example. NO time to eat or no desire - just let me crash on my bed and close my eyes! I read her look as a stress, stress and stress


I think her thinness is a choice or illness. She has been super thin for years. She has access to the best healthcare and that would include how to deal with stress but she does not chose to change. I think being this thin is unhealthy but it's her life and her decision.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Some people are naturally thin and healthy. Doesn't always mean she's sick of choose to stay skinny. I have a friend who is really skinny and it doesn't matter what she eats she stays skinny to a point where she drank beer everyday to get a little bit of weight but to no avail.


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't think she looks thin to the point of looking sickly. She has some muscle definition in her legs and they're not stick thin. In those pics above in the jeans and black shirt, she actually looks healthy and normal. But I do think she would look better if she gained a little bit of weight.


----------



## Tivo

I've always thought she was fit-skinny. She doesn't seem sickly to me. When someone's thinness is unhealthy - like Nicole Richie it's usually obvious. Like their body is eating itself.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Yeah, she looks healthy, skinny but healthy and she has abundant of hair. When you're sick or in a bad diet to be skinny, your hair will fall, a lot.


----------



## Wildflower22

It's also good to remember she smokes too which can lead to weight loss. She doesn't look unhealthy to me, just very thin.


----------



## VickyB

She looks close to eating disorder thin to me.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join the rest of the Royal Family at the annual Chelsea Flower Show.


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

..


----------



## Chloe302225

...


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## Tivo

Green coat I.D. Please?


----------



## AtlDesigner

Tivo said:


> Green coat I.D. Please?




Catherine Walker


----------



## VickyB

Woah. She looks pretty rough in that close up. Yikes.


----------



## Oryx816

They are not aging well.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Oryx816 said:


> They are not aging well.


Will seems to be losing his hair at an alarming rate.


----------



## Oryx816

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Will seems to be losing his hair at an alarming rate.




Yes!  I hadn't seen pictures of them lately and I stumbled upon this thread and I was astonished!  That head is quite threadbare!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

I would really love to know her work out and diet regime, it's amazing she managed to pop out two kids in less than two years and get back to a waist line that size like it's nothing. And I've seen pictures of her from her younger years, she is certainly not one of those naturally super thin people.


----------



## MarieG

Prima Ballerina said:


> I would really love to know her work out and diet regime, it's amazing she managed to pop out two kids in less than two years and get back to a waist line that size like it's nothing. And I've seen pictures of her from her younger years, she is certainly not one of those naturally super thin people.


I think she does pilates and follows the Dukan diet. My guess would be pilates and portion control though [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

After joining the Queen for the first time at Chelsea yesterday, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were back on royal duty this afternoon at the last of her annual Buckingham Palace Garden Parties.

William and Kate made a long-awaited appearance with the 90-year-old monarch and Princesses Eugenie and Beatrice on the palace terrace at 4pm as the National Anthem was played, before making their way into the crowds to chat with members of the public and sip tea.

The Duchess had thriftily recycled an Alexander McQueen coat, worn on another important occasion - Prince George's christening in 2013.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-Queen-s-garden-party-time.html#ixzz49arKTFNL


----------



## lizmil

You guys have done it to me, every photo I check  straight for her shoes: the nude heels.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chloe302225

Before the Garden Party Prince George was seen taking a spin on a police motorcycle with his mother and sister watching on.


----------



## Chloe302225

.


----------



## Chloe302225

..


----------



## Chloe302225

....


----------



## Chloe302225

......


----------



## Lounorada

lizmil said:


> You guys have done it to me, every photo I check  straight for her shoes: the nude heels.


----------



## myown

i want her shoe collection. having only 5 shoes to chose makes things so much easier.


----------



## White Orchid

Actually I adore these nude pumps.  Looks like a pair of Rossis if I'm not mistaken.



lizmil said:


> You guys have done it to me, every photo I check  straight for her shoes: the nude heels.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lizmil

I don't mind them, I just always see them is all!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge brought their children to the Houghton Horse Trials on Saturday and had a picnic with friends.


----------



## Lounorada

Aww, George!


----------



## afsweet

i love seeing them do normal family things!


----------



## myown

George is so cute!


----------



## Stansy

stephc005 said:


> i love seeing them do normal family things!


 
Me too! They seem genuinely happy.


----------



## clevercat

George is the image of Diana.


----------



## lovehgss1

George looks like his maternal grandfather IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

Their kiddies are so adorb!


----------



## VickyB

lovehgss1 said:


> George looks like his maternal grandfather IMO.



Or the guy sitting next to Kate.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

lovehgss1 said:


> George looks like his maternal grandfather IMO.



Really? Not to me 

He has nothing similar with his maternal grandpa - he's the spitting image of prince William.


----------



## myown

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Really? Not to me
> 
> He has nothing similar with his maternal grandpa - he's the spitting image of prince William.



I agree. i even think he looks a lot like the queen


----------



## Chagall

lovehgss1 said:


> George looks like his maternal grandfather IMO.




I can see the resemblance! He is so cute (Prince George) and seems to have a lot of personality.


----------



## qudz104

The queen has super strong genes... You can see more of her in the grandkids then the parents lol.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge hosted a dinner of SportsAid's 40th anniversary with a banquet at Kensington Palace


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress. She would looks so much better and younger if she'd gain some weight.


----------



## Lounorada

Pretty dress and the colour looks good on her, hair & makeup both look softer and more youtful.
She looks pretty great, the best she's looked in quite a while IMO.


----------



## chowlover2

Lounorada said:


> Pretty dress and the colour looks good on her, hair & makeup both look softer and more youtful.
> She looks pretty great, the best she's looked in quite a while IMO.



Agreed!


----------



## Chloe302225

Another from the evening


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks great


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Any ID on her earrings?


----------



## Chloe302225

Cosmopolitan said:


> Any ID on her earrings?



Cartier


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Chloe302225 said:


> Cartier




Thank you, they're stunning. [emoji3]


----------



## White Orchid

Her hair looks great here, both the colour and the style.  Finally she's getting it right.


----------



## Crystalina

Lounorada said:


> Pretty dress and the colour looks good on her, hair & makeup both look softer and more youtful.
> She looks pretty great, the best she's looked in quite a while IMO.




Really?

What's softer about the makeup? Looks the same to me!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Crystalina said:


> Really?
> 
> What's softer about the makeup? Looks the same to me!




Less/better eyeliner for starters!


----------



## myown

the dress is amazing


----------



## Chagall

She looks great as usual. I would love to see her with a short do like Diana wore. Tired of the long locks.


----------



## myown

not noon short hair for her please. i have this feeling that short hair would age her


----------



## Lounorada

AtlDesigner said:


> Less/better eyeliner for starters!



Exactly! Plus, it actually looks blended instead of the usual harsh lines.


----------



## Chagall

I read somewhere she had permanent   Eyeliner tattooed on! If she can blend it in then that's not true! I think she wears way too much eye make up generally.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined 52 other members of the Royal Family at a service of Thanksgiving at St. Paul's Cathedral to mark the beginning of celebrations to mark the Queen's 90th birthday. Today is also Prince Phillip's 95th birthday.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love that coat. I like the whole outfit, but the hat looks a little big for her head.


----------



## kaitydid

I love Kate's coat!


----------



## Nathalya

Shes been looking great lately. I just wish she did something about her posture.

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## myown

i love that dress! and she looks so happy lately !


----------



## Crystalina

Her eye makeup is still too dark and not blended or soft at all.


----------



## Alexenjie

I hate Kate's hat (and well everyone else's as well). How to ruin  perfectly lovely looks with horrible head dressings. I know they are tradition or a rule of some kind but I can't help wondering why?


----------



## Hobbsy

I think she looks great!!


----------



## VickyB

Crystalina said:


> Her eye makeup is still too dark and not blended or soft at all.



ITA. The makeup seems just as bad and enough with the too long hair worn down with those tired curls. Head to toe, all her looks are unimaginative, dull, dowdy and predictable. Zero flair for fashion or chicness. Sorry to be so harsh. Just calling it like I see it.


----------



## lizmil

Darn it, my eyes went straight to the shoes again!  I like this outfit but the hat looks like a bird sitting on her head. I thought of "The Music Man" and the pick a little talk a little chickens!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join the rest of the Royal Family for the annual event of Trooping The Colour, the annual parade to mark the Queen's birthday. This is Princess Charlotte's first appearance on the balcony and Prince George's second.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## Chloe302225

A couple more


----------



## Nathalya

That little girl is sooo cute

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CobaltBlu

very cute and props to QE2 for providing a nice pop of color on that balcony.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> very cute and props to QE2 for providing a nice pop of color on that balcony.



You slay me with the Queen and pop of color comment CB!


----------



## pursecrzy

CobaltBlu said:


> very cute and props to QE2 for providing a nice pop of color on that balcony.



I've never seen her in acid green before. She really stands out.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Kate's hat.


----------



## mia1985

Thanks for the photos.
She is so beautiful.White really suits her.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

How come most of the men are in red jackets but Harry is in black?


----------



## Chloe302225

ForeverYoung87 said:


> How come most of the men are in red jackets but Harry is in black?



The jackets define the different regiments, if you notice Princess Anne jacket is off a darker colour too.


----------



## purly

Kate has that radiant mother glow thing going on.


----------



## Chagall

Alexenjie said:


> I hate Kate's hat (and well everyone else's as well). How to ruin  perfectly lovely looks with horrible head dressings. I know they are tradition or a rule of some kind but I can't help wondering why?




I don't like dressy hats in general but these look horrible! Do they have to wear them I wonder or can you go hatless if you want


----------



## Chagall

VickyB said:


> ITA. The makeup seems just as bad and enough with the too long hair worn down with those tired curls. Head to toe, all her looks are unimaginative, dull, dowdy and predictable. Zero flair for fashion or chicness. Sorry to be so harsh. Just calling it like I see it.




I agree so much about the hair. Way to long stringy wilted curls! Wish she would cut it in a style like princess Diana. I think she would look much better with shorter hair and lighter makeup.


----------



## berrydiva

Heyyyy Harry!

Their kids are so adorable. I love Kate's hat.


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> Heyyyy Harry!
> 
> Their kids are so adorable. I love Kate's hat.



Right? What hats? *catcalls at Harry*


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join the rest of the Royal Family at The Patrons Lunch street party at Buckingham Palace to celebrate the Queen's 90th birthday.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute look. I like the dress.


----------



## sdkitty

I like Harry and Will and I think he picked good with Kate.  She seems to be taking on her role like a duck to water.  I wouldn't be surprised if she pops out another royal baby soon.


----------



## Ladybug09

MarieG said:


> I think she does pilates and follows the Dukan diet. My guess would be pilates and portion control though [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9200 using PurseForum mobile app


She does follow the Dukan Diet. That came out right before she got married and lost all that weight.


Prima Ballerina said:


> I would really love to know her work out and diet regime, it's amazing she managed to pop out two kids in less than two years and get back to a waist line that size like it's nothing. And I've seen pictures of her from her younger years, she is certainly not one of those naturally super thin people.


She's way to thin. Almost emaciated looking. Not a lot to strive for but I guess this kind of look floats some people's boats.


----------



## Ladybug09

VickyB said:


> She looks close to eating disorder thin to me.


I agree. Wayyyyy to thin. She reminds me of Kate Bosworth. Two women who had sporty healthty looks/builds in their later teens, early 20s and then loss and maintained dramatic amounts of weight that is not natural for their body build. This can also affect posture (some pointed out her posture).

I wonder if Kate suffers from the need and pressures to be thin like Diana did.


Wildflower22 said:


> It's also good to remember she smokes too which can lead to weight loss. She doesn't look unhealthy to me, just very thin.


She smokes? Wow, I didn't know that!


----------



## Ladybug09

edanc said:


> New photos of Charlotte for her first birthday  So adorable


Beautiful baby.


----------



## White Orchid

Nah, I also think she's way too thin.  I love me a small waistline, but I don't envy her figure at all.  I like a body like Halle Berry's or Eddie Murphy's ex.  You know, good-sized boobs, small waist but nice ole booty, lol.



Ladybug09 said:


> She does follow the Dukan Diet. That came out right before she got married and lost all that weight.
> 
> She's way to thin. Almost emaciated looking. Not a lot to strive for but I guess this kind of look floats some people's boats.


----------



## myown

sdkitty said:


> I like Harry and Will and I think he picked good with Kate.  She seems to be taking on her role like a duck to water.  I wouldn't be surprised if she pops out another royal baby soon.



aww wouldn't it be lovely if make a big family?


----------



## myown

I can´t really explain why, but http://www.celebritybabyscoop.com/2016/06/11/william-middletons-balcony/gallery/6 Kate and Charlotte remind me of the PC-game THE SIMS


----------



## luminosity

is this really kate middleton? i got this pic from pinterest.

if yes, she wasn't as skinny as now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

luminosity said:


> is this really kate middleton? i got this pic from pinterest.
> 
> if yes, she wasn't as skinny as now.




Yes, that's Kate in her fashion show where William saw her first.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join other members of the Royal Family at the annual Order of the Garter ceremony.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day


----------



## sdkitty

Ladybug09 said:


> She does follow the Dukan Diet. That came out right before she got married and lost all that weight.
> 
> She's way to thin. Almost emaciated looking. Not a lot to strive for but I guess this kind of look floats some people's boats.


I think she looks pretty.  She doesn't have stick legs and arms like some celebs I won't name.  If she was chubby (like Fergie if you remember her) everyone would be criticizing that.  She's slender, dresses appropriately and looks lovely to me.


----------



## Wildflower22

I weighed more in high school and college because I didn't watch what I ate. I mean, we are taking candy bars, burgers, sodas, you name it. I am 5'5 and got up to 129lbs. That's not much. Now, I don't overeat and I eat somewhat clean. I rarely drink soda and even though I'm addicted to sugar, I eat much less than I did. I weigh 110lbs now. I really hesitate to rush the eating disorder judgement on Kate just because of my own experiences.


----------



## sdkitty

Wildflower22 said:


> I weighed more in high school and college because I didn't watch what I ate. I mean, we are taking candy bars, burgers, sodas, you name it. I am 5'5 and got up to 129lbs. That's not much. Now, I don't overeat and I eat somewhat clean. I rarely drink soda and even though I'm addicted to sugar, I eat much less than I did. I weigh 110lbs now. I really hesitate to rush the eating disorder judgement on Kate just because of my own experiences.


right....and even tho she's still relatively young, you can lose some fat in your face between the age of that picture (college age?) and 30's I think


----------



## Wildflower22

sdkitty said:


> right....and even tho she's still relatively young, you can lose some fat in your face between the age of that picture (college age?) and 30's I think




I would think so because I certainly did. Even when I weigh a little more, my face looks different now at the same weight than when I was younger.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Head to toe red. I like.


----------



## Chagall

Chloe302225 said:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join other members of the Royal Family at the annual Order of the Garter ceremony.




She looks great. I think I spy weights in the hem of her red skirt. Finally[emoji1].


----------



## mia1985

Her jewelries are so beautiful, I wonder how much they cost


----------



## MarieG

She looks beautiful and healthy to me  She's had two pregnancies and given birth to two healthy children in the past few years, which also indicates that she's healthy


----------



## Dawn72

Does anyone know how to do her bun? &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Laila619

She's so pretty and elegant!


----------



## Lounorada

Saw these gifs on tumblr and they made me chuckle...
When your grandma tells you to stand up, you stand up!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lounorada said:


> Saw these gifs on tumblr and they made me chuckle...
> When your grandma tells you to stand up, you stand up!



this is so funny!


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Saw these gifs on tumblr and they made me chuckle...
> When your grandma tells you to stand up, you stand up!



Thanks for sharing this!!! It's a total riot!


----------



## VickyB

The pics of Kate in the red coat, her neck and her collar bone  - uber creepy. Not becoming at all. Skeletal, yes.


----------



## Stansy

Lounorada said:


> Saw these gifs on tumblr and they made me chuckle...
> When your grandma tells you to stand up, you stand up!



These are hilarious! Thanks Lou for posting them


----------



## myown

sdkitty said:


> right....and even tho she's still relatively young, you can lose some fat in your face between the age of that picture (college age?) and 30's I think



i tell you!
I´ve always been thin, but my face was very chubby. I have these photos of me as a child, my face looks like i was a really chubby, almost overweight, child, when in fact, i was underweight. I lost the baby-face in my mid-late 20s


----------



## Lounorada

VickyB said:


> Thanks for sharing this!!! It's a total riot!





Stansy said:


> These are hilarious! Thanks Lou for posting them


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited the US Embassy to sign the book of condolences for the Orlando Terrorist Attacks


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke of Cambridge became the first member of the BRF to cover a magazine targeted to LGBT community.

*"The young gay, lesbian and transgender individuals I met through *_*Attitude*_* are truly brave to speak out and to give hope to people who are going through terrible bullying right now. Their sense of strength and optimism should give us all encouragement to stand up to bullying wherever we see it.What I would say to any young person reading this who's being bullied for their sexuality: don't put up with it - speak to a trusted adult, a friend, a teacher, Childline, Diana Award or some other service and get the help you need. You should be proud of the person you are and you have nothing to be ashamed of."

"The Duke of Cambridge is working hard to support the fight against bullying and to help break the stigma around mental health. He has established a taskforce on the prevention of cyberbullying and along with the Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry is leading the Heads Together campaign on mental health and well-being. He knows that LGBT young people suffer unacceptably high rates of bullying and he was grateful to Attitude for facilitating such a serious conversation on this topic. He was moved by the stories he heard and impressed by the positivity and courage of the people he met."*


----------



## Chloe302225

The Baron and Baroness Carrickfergus visited Northern Ireland and
attended the Secretary of State for Northern Ireland's Garden Party at Hillsborough Castle


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend Royal Ascot for the first time


----------



## Lounorada

She looked gorgeous at Royal Ascot, that ivory lace Dolce & Gabbana dress looked great on her!
Loved the hat too, but not a fan of that it worn with the dress though. The lace of the dress clashes with the mesh pattern around the brim of the hat, IMO.


----------



## Chagall

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3382045
> View attachment 3382046
> View attachment 3382047
> View attachment 3382048
> View attachment 3382050
> View attachment 3382053
> View attachment 3382055
> View attachment 3382058
> View attachment 3382060
> View attachment 3382063
> 
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend Royal Ascot for the first time



Love her dress and she looks wonderful. The hat is ridiculous.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Lounorada said:


> She looked gorgeous at Royal Ascot, that ivory lace Dolce & Gabbana dress looked great on her!
> Loved the hat too, but not a fan of that it worn with the dress though. The lace of the dress clashes with the mesh pattern around the brim of the hat, IMO.



I agree.


----------



## VickyB

Love the recycled coat dress but it too big on her now. The white lace dress w/ the huge ruffle at Ascot is hideous.


----------



## Grande Latte

Hahaha. I never understand how you can wear high heels and stand on grass lawns. What's her trick?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a charity gala at Houghton Hall in support of the EACH charity which Kate is a patron of.


----------



## bisousx

Has she worn this before? looks familiar. I love this dress!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes she has. She looks fantastic.


----------



## shaurin

Love this dress.


----------



## Chloe302225

bisousx said:


> Has she worn this before? looks familiar. I love this dress!!


Yes, the dress is 5 years old. She wore it to 1 of her first engagements after marriage.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the event. Upon their arrival they were greeted by their hosts the Marquess and Macrhioness of Cholmondeley at their home Houghton Hall.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised she doesn't have better posture. Didn't they make her circle the ballroom with a book on her head in princess training?


----------



## Dawn72

Can I please rub some moisturizer on her forehead?


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great, that's one of the best dresses she's ever worn! Beautiful.


----------



## alansgail

Lounorada said:


> She looks great, that's one of the best dresses she's ever worn! Beautiful.


She's beautiful indeed!


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's really aging badly. I believe I'm older and my forehead is smoother than hers.


----------



## Wildflower22

I'm younger than her and I have those wrinkles in my forehead too. I've had them practically forever but they get deeper as I get older. It really sucks because my skin does not look good, but there's not really much I can do about it. At least she's aging naturally.


----------



## Dawn72

Wildflower22 said:


> I'm younger than her and I have those wrinkles in my forehead too. I've had them practically forever but they get deeper as I get older. It really sucks because my skin does not look good, but there's not really much I can do about it. At least she's aging naturally.



Moisturizing doesn't help? Or making less expression w the eyebrows?


----------



## Wildflower22

Dawn72 said:


> Moisturizing doesn't help? Or making less expression w the eyebrows?



I moisturizer everyday. It's just how my skin is made. Kind of like Celine Dion. She's not that old but her skin doesn't look that great either.


----------



## Alexenjie

Chloe302225 said:


> Yes, the dress is 5 years old. She wore it to 1 of her first engagements after marriage.


Does someone keep a (big) notebook with every outfit she has ever worn since she became a part of the public royal life?

I like this dress but agree she is aging badly. Her heavy makeup does not flatter her aging skin. Her genetics are probably partly to blame as well. I would guess her to be 10 years old than she is.


----------



## White Orchid

dangerouscurves said:


> She's really aging badly. I believe I'm older and my forehead is smoother than hers.


My Malay friend has a smoother forehead too and she's nearing 60!  I put in down partially to genetics - Asians tend to age better IMO - and my mate never spent time in the Sun as many of us did.


----------



## VickyB

dangerouscurves said:


> She's really aging badly. I believe I'm older and my forehead is smoother than hers.


Indeed. She's what, 34? She looks like a badly preserved 50.  The skeletal frame isn't doing her face any favors either. No way, no how , does this chick not have some type of serious eating disorder.

On a positive note, that dress is very pretty.


----------



## alansgail

VickyB said:


> On a positive note, that dress is very pretty.


----------



## Chagall

She looks lovely. Tall and slim, but her most redeeming feature is her nice personality. The lack of scandal in her life is refreshing. She is a great ambassador for England.


----------



## Lola69

VickyB said:


> Indeed. She's what, 34? She looks like a badly preserved 50.  The skeletal frame isn't doing her face any favors either. No way, no how , does this chick not have some type of serious eating disorder.
> 
> On a positive note, that dress is very pretty.



+1


----------



## Hobbsy

So she doesn't have great skin! Millions of people don't have great skin....good lord! And for those saying she looks like she's 50, I suggest an eye exam?!

I call it collecting!


----------



## sdkitty

Hobbsy said:


> So she doesn't have great skin! Millions of people don't have great skin....good lord! And for those saying she looks like she's 50, I suggest an eye exam?!
> 
> I call it collecting!


I agree.....she's lovely.  How many of us would look great in a closeup taken in broad daylight?


----------



## Hobbsy

sdkitty said:


> I agree.....she's lovely.  How many of us would look great in a closeup taken in broad daylight?


Not many!

I call it collecting!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Yes, this is a tough thread! She looks good and happy!


----------



## Lounorada

Hobbsy said:


> So she doesn't have great skin! Millions of people don't have great skin....good lord! And for those saying she looks like she's 50, I suggest an eye exam?!


This!


----------



## pixiejenna

Hobbsy said:


> So she doesn't have great skin! Millions of people don't have great skin....good lord! And for those saying she looks like she's 50, I suggest an eye exam?!
> 
> I call it collecting!


This! God forbid a woman in her 30's actually be able to make normal facial expressions because she hasn't botoxed the heck out of her face. I find it refreshing to see a woman in her position and with her resources allowing herself to age naturally. Instead of turning herself into a over processed plastic face like many other people in that position would do. And let's be real most people do not have perfect skin, heck I've had bad skin since puberty and I'm 34! I'm also sure I'd look like a hot mess under HD camera lens lol.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It's not that we complain she hasn't got any botox but she looks like she doesn't take good care of her skin. It's actually not that hard, SPF, moisturizer, and stop smoking. She's from a cold country which means you'd have to tan your self so much to have those wrinkles. JMO.


----------



## mkr

I like her more for her imperfections.  She's showing us all that she's a real human being.


----------



## HeidiDavis

mkr said:


> I like her more for her imperfections.  She's showing us all that she's a real human being.




I agree!  It makes her more approachable, more genuine.  She's not a supermodel or an actress, after all.  She is in the public eye because she won the heart of a prince, which hopefully had more to do with who she is as a person than with how she looks.


----------



## alansgail

dangerouscurves said:


> It's not that we complain she hasn't got any botox but she looks like she doesn't take good care of her skin. It's actually not that hard, SPF, moisturizer, and stop smoking. She's from a cold country which means you'd have to tan your self so much to have those wrinkles. JMO.


I had no idea that she doesn't use SPF, doesn't moisturize, and that she smokes......oh, and that she also "tans" herself. 

Who knew? You have some great inside "scoop" there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

alansgail said:


> I had no idea that she doesn't use SPF, doesn't moisturize, and that she smokes......oh, and that she also "tans" herself.
> 
> Who knew? You have some great inside "scoop" there.



Lol! She smokes, that's we all know. She said in an interview she loved tanning.


----------



## alansgail

dangerouscurves said:


> Lol! She smokes, that's we all know. She said in an interview she loved tanning.


Well, the "occasional cigarette" (which she's given up for pregnancy) would hardly make such a difference.
Her skin, her choice.....


----------



## Carson123

Hobbsy said:


> So she doesn't have great skin! Millions of people don't have great skin....good lord! And for those saying she looks like she's 50, I suggest an eye exam?!
> 
> I call it collecting!



Seriously! 50?


----------



## alansgail

Carson123 said:


> Seriously! 50?




Totally agree, ridiculous! Love the idea of her controlling her expressions a bit more.


----------



## Carson123

dangerouscurves said:


> It's not that we complain she hasn't got any botox but she looks like she doesn't take good care of her skin. It's actually not that hard, SPF, moisturizer, and stop smoking. She's from a cold country which means you'd have to tan your self so much to have those wrinkles. JMO.



I love how people think you can put lotion on and remove forehead wrinkles. [emoji849][emoji108]

If that were the case, people wouldn't be spending millions on Botox, etc.  It's genetics people. Especially in your mid 30s. I'm Kate's age and am now at the point, I can see how all my friends are starting to age differently, regardless of how much spf and what brand of moisturizer we use. 

And the ones saying she looks like she's in her 50s... Puleaze.


----------



## berrydiva

She doesn't look 50 but she doesn't look like she's in her 30s either. We all can't be blessed. I think her bad makeup makes her look older than she really is more than her skincare.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Y'all taking this out of context. Of all the people I know who are in their mid 30ies, no one looks as beat up as her. She just look like she doesn't take good care of her self. If she doesn't care how she looks, more power to her. Maybe being a future king's wife has taken its toll on her. (Eye rolls).


----------



## Carson123

dangerouscurves said:


> Y'all taking this out of context. Of all the people I know who are in their mid 30ies, no one looks as beat up as her. She just look like she doesn't take good care of her self. If she doesn't care how she looks, more power to her. Maybe being a future king's wife has taken its toll on her. (Eye rolls).



I don't think she looks beat up all. To each their own.


----------



## berrydiva

dangerouscurves said:


> Y'all taking this out of context. Of all the people I know who are in their mid 30ies, no one looks as beat up as her. She just look like she doesn't take good care of her self. If she doesn't care how she looks, more power to her. Maybe being a future king's wife has taken its toll on her. (Eye rolls).


LOL


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't look 50 but she doesn't look like she's in her 30s either. We all can't be blessed. I think her bad makeup makes her look older than she really is more than her skincare.


I think she looks her age. 
She doesnt look like she in her 20s but I also don´t see that she looks like in the 40s


----------



## gelbergirl

She looks good.  Too bad this eating regime Kate follows did not exist for Princess Diana.
It seems like it might be healthy.


----------



## berrydiva

myown said:


> I think she looks her age.
> She doesnt look like she in her 20s but I also don´t see that she looks like in the 40s


Well you know...it's all based on experience. I'm older than her and she looks older than me. But I also have melanin in my favor so there's that....


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> She doesn't look 50 but she doesn't look like she's in her 30s either. We all can't be blessed. I think her bad makeup makes her look older than she really is more than her skincare.


Agreed.


----------



## bisousx

dangerouscurves said:


> Y'all taking this out of context. Of all the people I know who are in their mid 30ies, no one looks as beat up as her. She just look like she doesn't take good care of her self. If she doesn't care how she looks, more power to her. Maybe being a future king's wife has taken its toll on her. (Eye rolls).



I've been watching a lot of British historical dramas. Being a royal nowadays ain't nothing!

But honestly, it's probably her genetics. Some people's skin just ages fast no matter how hard they try. I don't think Botox would fix her skin.


----------



## bisousx

She isn't the freshest faced person for her age, but I think it's a good thing (?) It would not look right for a royal to look like a playboy bunny or model. I thought royals nowadays are like ambassadors and need to have some sense of relatability, so she doesn't have to look flawless.


----------



## berrydiva

bisousx said:


> She isn't the freshest faced person for her age, but I think it's a good thing (?) It would not look right for a royal to look like a playboy bunny or model. I thought royals nowadays are like ambassadors and need to have some sense of relatability, so she doesn't have to look flawless.


There has to be something in between not being the freshest faced person and playboy bunny/model. lol


----------



## bisousx

berrydiva said:


> There has to be something in between not being the freshest faced person and playboy bunny/model. lol



Kate is average/normal looking to me. Not ugly and not a flawless beauty, but can be pretty at times. I think she is "in between", that's what I was trying to say? Idk


----------



## purly

I don't really like it when people rate or rank others in terms of beauty. I guess I feel bad for the royals since they have to deal with it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't think she's ugly either. I find her pretty actually, she just looks like she's let it go.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

how do we know that Will and Kate are both smokers ? has the paparazzi taken any photos ? I'm a bit shocked because both of them seem to be on a health conscious side.


----------



## berrydiva

chkpfbeliever said:


> how do we know that Will and Kate are both smokers ? has the paparazzi taken any photos ? I'm a bit shocked because both of them seem to be on a health conscious side.


Her saying she smoked is not enough?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I've not rea


berrydiva said:


> Her saying she smoked is not enough?


I've not read her interview that she admitted that she is a smoker. I don't read all her interviews but would think that the Royals are a bit more discreet.


----------



## Chloe302225

berrydiva said:


> Her saying she smoked is not enough?


In what interview? She has only give 1 interview ever, that was her engagement interview and she definitely did not admit to smoking in that one.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe302225 said:


> In what interview? She has only give 1 interview ever, that was her engagement interview and she definitely did not admit to smoking in that one.



Just Google Kate Middleton smokes and you'll find lots of articles about it.


----------



## Chloe302225

dangerouscurves said:


> Just Google Kate Middleton smokes and you'll find lots of articles about it.


I am not saying she did not smoke in the past but that she definitely never gave an interview admitting to it.


----------



## Wildflower22

I thought the paps caught her smoking from afar once when she was vacationing.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Kate is average/normal looking to me. Not ugly and not a flawless beauty, but can be pretty at times. I think she is "in between", that's what I was trying to say? Idk


Really?  If you think she's average or in the middle of attractiveness, I'd like you to meet some of the really average people I see every day.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> Really?  If you think she's average or in the middle of attractiveness, I'd like you to meet some of the really average people I see every day.



Is it a bad thing to be considered average? I think she is very elegant looking when she is dolled up, but if she wasn't famous, I wouldn't notice her in a Starbucks.


----------



## mkr

If she is average then I must be


----------



## berrydiva

sdkitty said:


> Really?  If you think she's average or in the middle of attractiveness, I'd like you to meet some of the really average people I see every day.


She is pretty average or middle of attractiveness. She's no stunner but she's not unattractive. Being average isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## alansgail

bisousx said:


> Is it a bad thing to be considered average? I think she is very elegant looking when she is dolled up, but if she wasn't famous, I wouldn't notice her in a Starbucks.


Actually I'd go so far to same the same about Princess Diana in her time. Beauty is definitely in the 'eye of the beholder' but it's also important to take lifestyle and class level into consideration. The status of a Princess or Duchess can elevate one's looks very quickly.
There are many "celebrities" who many wouldn't notice if they weren't thrown in our faces everyday.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Is it a bad thing to be considered average? I think she is very elegant looking when she is dolled up, but if she wasn't famous, I wouldn't notice her in a Starbucks.


IDK if I'd notice her at Starbucks....maybe you live in a very nice area and are surrounded by beautiful people.  Is she exotic looking?  No.  Is she very attractive? I think she is.  If I were to compare her to the people I see every day she'd be higher than the middle in attractiveness.  You have your opinion and I have mine and that's fine.


----------



## sdkitty

alansgail said:


> Actually I'd go so far to same the same about Princess Diana in her time. Beauty is definitely in the 'eye of the beholder' but it's also important to take lifestyle and class level into consideration. The status of a Princess or Duchess can elevate one's looks very quickly.
> There are many "celebrities" who many wouldn't notice if they weren't thrown in our faces everyday.


you have a point


----------



## Dawn72

sdkitty said:


> Really?  If you think she's average or in the middle of attractiveness, I'd like you to meet some of the really average people I see every day.



Does this mean
You see more beautiful people than Kate daily
Or less beautiful?
*a-wonderin'*


----------



## Lola69

This conversation is completely ridiculous. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. If some say she is old or young looking who cares? I don't understand how people go on about people they don't even know.


----------



## joyeaux

I think she is lovely. And would gladly look at photos of her over Kim Kardashian and her plastic family's "beauty" any day.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Well you know...it's all based on experience. I'm older than her and she looks older than me. But I also have melanin in my favor so there's that....


I am (not much) younger than her. I just recently discovered some of my old  school mates on Facebook and thought some of them look 5 times my age. and Kate doesnt give me that vibes.

But I also think she tries really hard to fit in the monarchy. reading comments and talking to english people makes me realize that most britians dont like the royals. Bashing her clothing choices and being indignant about how much her dressed costs (even trough she wore them before).


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

myown said:


> I am (not much) younger than her. I just recently discovered some of my old  school mates on Facebook and thought some of them look 5 times my age. and Kate doesnt give me that vibes.
> 
> But I also think she tries really hard to fit in the monarchy. reading comments and talking to english people makes me realize that most britians dont like the royals. Bashing her clothing choices and being indignant about how much her dressed costs (even trough she wore them before).



Au contraire - Brits quite love the Queen and almost all members of the royal family but when it cames to Kate, most of them think she's lazy - not working as much as she could. I think the same goes for daughters of Prince Andrew.


----------



## myown

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Au contraire - Brits quite love the Queen and almost all members of the royal family but when it cames to Kate, most of them think she's lazy - not working as much as she could. I think the same goes for daughters of Prince Andrew.


maybe I spoke to the wrong people


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry visited the Thiepval Memorial in Picardy, France to takepart in a vigil to mark the centenary of the Battle of Somme in 1916.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry visited the Thiepval Memorial in Picardy, France to take part in a vigil to mark the centenary of the Battle of Somme in 1916.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the event


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3396343
> View attachment 3396344
> View attachment 3396345
> View attachment 3396346
> View attachment 3396347
> View attachment 3396348
> View attachment 3396349
> View attachment 3396350
> View attachment 3396351
> 
> 
> More from the event


I don't know why people think she doesn't work enough.  I see her with Harry and Will doing these things all the time


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is a bit different for her. Very chic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> I don't know why people think she doesn't work enough.  I see her with Harry and Will doing these things all the time


She and Will seem to have stepped their game up recently. I'm guessing as the likelihood of his Kinghood approaches he needs to be seen taking a more active role.


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She and Will seem to have stepped their game up recently. I'm guessing as the likelihood of his Kinghood approaches he needs to be seen taking a more active role.


His Knighthood?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chloe302225 said:


> His Knighthood?



Kinghood. Kingship. Monarchy. Reign. Whatever you want to call it.


----------



## myown

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Au contraire - Brits quite love the Queen and almost all members of the royal family but when it cames to Kate, most of them think she's lazy - not working as much as she could. I think the same goes for daughters of Prince Andrew.


but you agree, that Kate is having a hard time as a Royal

(on another Note (I know they have Nannys) having 2 toddlers is hard work, and she still goes to a lot of events)


----------



## Chagall

Kate is statuesque and slim. She has a pretty face but as had been stated on this thread repeatedly, she wears way too much make up! I don't know anyone who wears eye liner that heavy circling their eyes. Her eyebrows are penciled in much too heavily. If we saw her without all this make up she would probably be unrecognisable. However I never saw a picture of Diana without make up either and she wore a lot also. Maybe it's a Brit thing.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She needs BeneFit Gimme Brow.


----------



## Luv2shopinay

I just love Kate! I think she looks like a princess. I do think that after having 2 children has aged her.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, Prince Harry, Vice Admiral Tim Lawrence (Princess Anne's Husband), Duke and Duchess of Gloucester, Duke and Duchess of Cornwall, Prime Minister David Cameron and President Hollande marked the centenary of the Battle of Somme


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Today would have been Diana's 55th birthday 

Tumblr


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm really liking Kate in these sleeker cuts as opposed to those flouncy hems she often wears.


----------



## berrydiva

Those pics with Diana and the boys are adorable.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kate is a classic beauty. She's not exotic or really unique looking, but she's pretty and elegant. She has the perfect look and face for a royal. IMO she used to be much prettier a few years ago when she overall looked more fresh and less stressed (and her terrible makeup doesn't help) but overall she's attractive.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Wow she only would have been 55. I forget sometimes just how very young she was when she passed. Kate looks great IMO


----------



## Sharont2305

Kate's skin is flawless without make up, I've seen it, she should tone down the eyeliner and the 'powdery' look.


----------



## labelwhore04

BagLovingMom said:


> Wow she only would have been 55. I forget sometimes just how very young she was when she passed. Kate looks great IMO



Princess Diana always looked older than her age. I still can't believe she was only 36 when she passed. In every pic i've seen of her she looks like she's in her mid 40's at least.


----------



## bisousx

I thought Diana was a fox after her divorce. She seemed so much younger after Charles.


----------



## myown

Kate looks great at the latest event. very stunning! 




labelwhore04 said:


> Princess Diana always looked older than her age. I still can't believe she was only 36 when she passed. In every pic i've seen of her she looks like she's in her mid 40's at least.





labelwhore04 said:


> Princess Diana always looked older than her age. I still can't believe she was only 36 when she passed. In every pic i've seen of her she looks like she's in her mid 40's at least.


same here! I thought she was older than mid 30s!


----------



## carebearz

I think elegant/formal dressing always tend to make people older than they look. IMHO, Diana's skin didn't look as dehydrated..or maybe it's due to better camera resolution now that Kate's flaws all being amplified?


----------



## pixiejenna

carebearz said:


> I think elegant/formal dressing always tend to make people older than they look. IMHO, Diana's skin didn't look as dehydrated..or maybe it's due to better camera resolution now that Kate's flaws all being amplified?


Ita high Def cameras are not forgiving especially if you're not wearing high definition make up. Anyone can look younger in a picture that's blurry/out of focus.

I also agree that formal wear dose age you a bit especially when that's all we see her in anymore. I'm sure she'd look perfectly her age dressed down in jeans and a tee, no one would comment about her age. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bisousx

Hmm, but I love to see her in formal wear. She has the perfect skinny figure to make those outfits look so elegant. I don't think she cares to look young. If she wanted to look young in the face, she has access to everything to make that happen. Chemical peels, fillers under the eyes, professional makeup... maybe she just wants to look like a relatable woman or dgaf.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge presents awards at The Natural History Museum in London


----------



## berrydiva

I really like that dress (shoes too!) but there's something about the way it fits her that I'm not feeling.


----------



## Chagall

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3401789
> View attachment 3401790
> View attachment 3401791
> View attachment 3401792
> View attachment 3401793
> View attachment 3401794
> View attachment 3401795
> View attachment 3401796
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge presents awards at The Natural History Museum in London


I love that dress. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the event


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke of Cambridge joined the QEII, The Duke of Edinburgh and Princess Anne at the Order of The Thistle service in Scotland


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge went to Wimbledon and was joined by The Countess of Wessex. Later Serena Williams made a snapchat video with the two royals.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Aminamina

berrydiva said:


> I really like that dress (shoes too!) but there's something about the way it fits her that I'm not feeling.


She's drowning in that outfit or it seems to fall off her any moment. Why being so damn skinny, Kate?


----------



## BridesdeGala

Gasp....a BeeGee in the royal box??!!!
Just kidding.....The Countess of Grantham is there, so all is well.
Kate and SophieW look like they are having a fun time. Liking the yellow on Kate as well as the VB tote....really like the smiles!



Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3402784
> View attachment 3402787
> View attachment 3402788
> View attachment 3402789
> View attachment 3402790


----------



## White Orchid

It's a worry when you can see her hip bones protruding.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3402762
> View attachment 3402763
> View attachment 3402764
> View attachment 3402765
> View attachment 3402766
> View attachment 3402767
> View attachment 3402768
> View attachment 3402769
> 
> 
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge joined the QEII, The Duke of Edinburgh and Princess Anne at the Order of The Thistle service in Scotland



These pics are fabulous!!!!!! They all look fantastic!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3401888
> View attachment 3401889
> View attachment 3401890
> View attachment 3401891
> 
> 
> More from the event



Looks like the dress is about to slip off her! More nude shoes but this pair is particularly ugly.


----------



## Stansy

White Orchid said:


> It's a worry when you can see her hip bones protruding.



Well - my hip bones also show, but I have a butt to balance that out....


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> It's a worry when you can see her hip bones protruding.


it depends on your body type if you hip bones are visible or not. just like the "thigh gap".


----------



## Vienna

If it's true about the smoking and her love for tanning, that explains her harsh looking skin. She is only a year older than me and she looks much older. And whoever does her makeup needs to be fired ASAP!


----------



## MarieG

I think she looks fantastic head-to-toe!


----------



## Chagall

It is funny that there have been so many comments about Kate being too thin, yet on the Health and Fittness forum every other thread is about loosing weight.


----------



## afsweet

she looks good in the yellow dress, the off white one not so much.


----------



## Chloe302225

VickyB said:


> Looks like the dress is about to slip off her! More nude shoes but this pair is particularly ugly.



Those shoes are actually pink.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince George joined his parents, The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge today at The Royal International Air Tattoo making this his first appearance at a official engagement in the UK.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

He's so cute! Wonder why his sticker reads 2014.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Prince George was overheard asking "Daddy are you going to fly us ?"  *"George, who wore noise-blocking ear protectors, pointed at planes in the sky, waved to visitors and seemed especially fascinated by the tail rotor of a helicopter.  "I imagine his father has told him about helicopters, so he knew what that was called and kept saying, 'tail rotor.' It was good to see his technical knowledge! Some training going on early!" Flight Lieutenant Jim Hobkirk tells PEOPLE. "They wanted to put him on the Duke's lap [at the controls], but he was having none of it. The Duchess suggested shutting the door to try to persuade him. But he was happy sitting with his mum." Hobkirk says of the young family, "They seemed very relaxed. The Duke said he misses flying and he wishes he could fly more and said he was envious of me." *


----------



## Lounorada

I can't handle the cuteness overload that is George!  He is too adorable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

George is so cute!


----------



## pursecrzy

George is beyond adorable!

Thanks for posting!


----------



## CobaltBlu

what a cute little nugget!  That picture of him with William is fantastic.
I have some questions for Kate about the disappearing hairband though....where did she stash it when she took it off?


----------



## Chloe302225

CobaltBlu said:


> what a cute little nugget!  That picture of him with William is fantastic.
> I have some questions for Kate about the disappearing hairband though....where did she stash it when she took it off?


She probably gave it to her assistant Rebecca Deacon, she accompanies Kate to these events.


----------



## kaitydid

CobaltBlu said:


> what a cute little nugget!  That picture of him with William is fantastic.
> I have some questions for Kate about the disappearing hairband though....where did she stash it when she took it off?



This video shows her arriving without the headband on:

I believe she put the headband on to pull back her hair. But, yes, her assistant probably had it and handed it to her when she needed it.


----------



## skarsbabe

Those cheeks! Seriously cute kid!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended Wimbledon today.


----------



## White Orchid

I can't believe that dress was thousands of pounds.


----------



## myown

redney said:


> He's so cute! Wonder why his sticker reads 2014.


this is what dailymail says: The blue sticker on Prince George's T-shirt was from 2014, which celebrated the 50th Display Season of the Red Arrows

guess they still had a few so they handed George one 






wonder how people can think she looks 40+ or even 50!


----------



## marthastoo

Kate looks similar in age to well-preserved 40 and 50+ year olds in the public eye like Jennifer Lopez (who at 46 looks much younger than Kate), Jennifer Garner (44), Diane Lane (51). To put Kate in context, she is the same age as Alexis Bledel and Rachel Bilson.  She looks "old" in the the celebrity world, not in the real world you and I inhabit.


----------



## redney

myown said:


> this is what dailymail says: The blue sticker on Prince George's T-shirt was from 2014, which celebrated the 50th Display Season of the Red Arrows
> 
> guess they still had a few so they handed George one



Thanks for the info! Kids love stickers.


----------



## Hobbsy

VickyB said:


> Looks like the dress is about to slip off her! More nude shoes but this pair is particularly ugly.


I love her shoes!


----------



## Hobbsy

marthastoo said:


> Kate looks similar in age to well-preserved 40 and 50+ year olds in the public eye like Jennifer Lopez (who at 46 looks much younger than Kate), Jennifer Garner (44), Diane Lane (51). To put Kate in context, she is the same age as Alexis Bledel and Rachel Bilson.  She looks "old" in the the celebrity world, not in the real world you and I inhabit.


In your eyes she might. I strongly disagree.


----------



## sdkitty

Hobbsy said:


> In your eyes she might. I strongly disagree.


I agree with you......I don't understand all the criticism of Kate.  IMO she's lovely looking and performs her role as a royal and as a mother very well.  She also seems like a real person who can have some fun.  I think Will did very well when he married her.  I'm American and maybe some Brits will disagree about her royal duties.


----------



## Hobbsy

sdkitty said:


> I agree with you......I don't understand all the criticism of Kate.  IMO she's lovely looking and performs her role as a royal and as a mother very well.  She also seems like a real person who can have some fun.  I think Will did very well when he married her.  I'm American and maybe some Brits will disagree about her royal duties.


I'm American also and to me she seems like a lovely woman.


----------



## VickyB

We’ve been around this Mulberry Bush countless times. I enjoy reading everybody's comments here whether I agree with them or not. I hope that we can agree to disagree and for some to stop taking passive agressive swips at others because they don’t share the same opinions/perspectives. We will never all agree on how bad or good Kate looks, if we like her dress or don't or if her hair would look better  purple rather than green.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

VickyB said:


> We’ve been around this Mulberry Bush countless times. I enjoy reading everybody's comments here whether I agree with them or not. I hope that we can agree to disagree and for some to stop taking passive agressive swips at others because they don’t share the same opinions/perspectives. We will never all agree on how bad or good Kate looks, if we like her dress or don't or if her hair would look better  purple rather than green.


I know, seriously, is there a point adding "I strongly disagree with you" if you have noting else to add to your comment. Some of us think she looks old, some of us think she looks young, there is no right or wrong here. It's a celebrity gossip forum, no one should have to defend their perspective on such a silly and subjective issue to make other posters happy, it's not that serious.


----------



## Chagall

It's not that serious but it sure gets nasty at times. And frankly ridiculous.


----------



## cdtracing

I think Kate looks good.  Not crazy about some of her clothing choices...ei. ugly dress at Wimbledon.  Not flattering at all.  One thing I have noticed with a lot of these Royals is they are real people & not caught up with the celebrity fascination of Botox & plastic surgery.  Many celebrities look good for their age but that's due more to a skilled plastic surgeon than anything else.  Comparing Kate to Hollywood celebrities is like comparing apples to oranges IMO.


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> I think Kate looks good.  Not crazy about some of her clothing choices...ei. ugly dress at Wimbledon.  Not flattering at all.  One thing I have noticed with a lot of these Royals is they are real people & not caught up with the celebrity fascination of Botox & plastic surgery.  Many celebrities look good for their age but that's due more to a skilled plastic surgeon than anything else.  Comparing Kate to Hollywood celebrities is like comparing apples to oranges IMO.





marthastoo said:


> Kate looks similar in age to well-preserved 40 and 50+ year olds in the public eye like Jennifer Lopez (who at 46 looks much younger than Kate), Jennifer Garner (44), Diane Lane (51). To put Kate in context, she is the same age as Alexis Bledel and Rachel Bilson.  She looks "old" in the the celebrity world, not in the real world you and I inhabit.



I don't compare Kate to celebrities. I am about 10 years older than Kate. I don't use fillers or botox or have had any "work" done on my face and I look younger than Kate. Ditto for many of my  friends. It's gotta be in the genes and taking at least moderate good care of your skin.


----------



## myown

well I just found an old school mate on Facebook, she´s my age (28) but looks at least 40+!


----------



## marthastoo

Kate_ is_ a celebrity - not an actress but definitely someone in the public eye.  I am just agreeing with someone earlier who said she looks old for her age. By either standard - celebrity standard of people like Jennifer Garner and Jennifer Aniston who doesn't look freakishly PSed and natural enough (probably a little botox but just takes really good care care of their skin) or by the standard of upper class women anywhere in the world who take care of their skin.  I am a good 13 years older than Kate and my skin looks better than hers.  Most of the women at my high school 25 year reunion looked about the same age as Kate or younger.  She has access to the best and most expensive beauty products and procedures (invasive and non) available like any of these women I am referencing and she still looks very mature for someone so young.  For those who say she is a regular person - yes, but no.  She (and he) get their teeth whitened, for example.  Yes, a lot of regular people get their teeth whitened, but then a lot of regular people get a little botox too. 

Kate just has an older demeanor and look.  From the moment she stepped onto the world stage when they announced their engagement, she appeared much older than 28 IMO.  Both she and her sister looked like they were in their 30s when they were still in their 20s (in the same way the Ecclestone sisters looked like they were a good decade older than they were/are).  Not in a haggard way - they looked good, just older.  

Don't get me wrong - I think Kate is a very attractive woman and looks (mostly) fabulous at her events.  I am hardly a hater, but she looks old. JMO


----------



## berrydiva

This is still going? Lol.


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> This is still going? Lol.


seems like there's no end to people saying she looks old but if someone say they don't agree, some people have a problem with that


----------



## labelwhore04

marthastoo said:


> Kate_ is_ a celebrity - not an actress but definitely someone in the public eye.  I am just agreeing with someone earlier who said she looks old for her age. By either standard - celebrity standard of people like Jennifer Garner and Jennifer Aniston who doesn't look freakishly PSed and natural enough (probably a little botox but just takes really good care care of their skin) or by the standard of upper class women anywhere in the world who take care of their skin.  I am a good 13 years older than Kate and my skin looks better than hers.  Most of the women at my high school 25 year reunion looked about the same age as Kate or younger.  She has access to the best and most expensive beauty products and procedures (invasive and non) available like any of these women I am referencing and she still looks very mature for someone so young.  For those who say she is a regular person - yes, but no.  She (and he) get their teeth whitened, for example.  Yes, a lot of regular people get their teeth whitened, but then a lot of regular people get a little botox too.
> 
> Kate just has an older demeanor and look.  From the moment she stepped onto the world stage when they announced their engagement, she appeared much older than 28 IMO.  Both she and her sister looked like they were in their 30s when they were still in their 20s (in the same way the Ecclestone sisters looked like they were a good decade older than they were/are).  Not in a haggard way - they looked good, just older.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I think Kate is a very attractive woman and looks (mostly) fabulous at her events.  I am hardly a hater, but she looks old. JMO



I agree, she looks older than her age, and it's not necessarily a bad thing, she's still pretty and looks good, she just looks mature. She might not even be able to help it, alot of people just have an older look. Look at Margot Robbie, i think she's absolutely stunning and she appears to have good skin, but she does not look 26, even when she first came on the scene when she was like 22, she looked 30. And she still looks amazing and fresh, not haggard or anything but she just has one of those mature faces. And then there are some people who look like they're 30 when they're 20 but then they still look 30 when they're 40.


----------



## Stansy

marthastoo said:


> Kate_ is_ a celebrity - not an actress but definitely someone in the public eye.  I am just agreeing with someone earlier who said she looks old for her age. By either standard - celebrity standard of people like Jennifer Garner and Jennifer Aniston who doesn't look freakishly PSed and natural enough (probably a little botox but just takes really good care care of their skin) or by the standard of upper class women anywhere in the world who take care of their skin.  I am a good 13 years older than Kate and my skin looks better than hers.  Most of the women at my high school 25 year reunion looked about the same age as Kate or younger.  She has access to the best and most expensive beauty products and procedures (invasive and non) available like any of these women I am referencing and she still looks very mature for someone so young.  For those who say she is a regular person - yes, but no.  She (and he) get their teeth whitened, for example.  Yes, a lot of regular people get their teeth whitened, but then a lot of regular people get a little botox too.
> 
> Kate just has an older demeanor and look.  From the moment she stepped onto the world stage when they announced their engagement, she appeared much older than 28 IMO.  Both she and her sister looked like they were in their 30s when they were still in their 20s (in the same way the Ecclestone sisters looked like they were a good decade older than they were/are).  Not in a haggard way - they looked good, just older.
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I think Kate is a very attractive woman and looks (mostly) fabulous at her events.  I am hardly a hater, but she looks old. JMO



Well, if you read through the Jennifer Aniston thread you will find that she is bashed for sunbathing and the resulting sun spots on her skin. Just sayin.....
Everyone has a different take on how old or young someone looks, and the same goes for the people they are compared with.


----------



## cdtracing

Everyone has a difference of opinion & that's fine.  It's all conjecture, anyway.   I'm pretty sure that Kate doesn't lie awake at night worried about our opinions.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Okaaaay, not that I've been asked, but I will throw my 2 cents in to this discussion. IMHO, Kate looks extremely unhappy which ages all of us. Compare her Canadian tour photos to now....she is struggling. Her current look (hair, makeup, nails, clothes) requires lots of maintenance to be picture-perfect photo-ready.  With the two lil ones and only one nanny, she doesn't have lots of time to spend on herself. William too looks tense. All that said, all I know is what I see in the photos. Other royals look happier and more relaxed in their photos, so maybe it's the BRF in general. Who knows?

Speaking of Wimbledon, I wonder why she changed the waistline of the dress? Here is the runway version...which would have looked great on her.


----------



## cdtracing

BridesdeGala said:


> View attachment 3412391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okaaaay, not that I've been asked, but I will throw my 2 cents in to this discussion. IMHO, Kate looks extremely unhappy which ages all of us. Compare her Canadian tour photos to now....she is struggling. Her current look (hair, makeup, nails, clothes) requires lots of maintenance to be picture-perfect photo-ready.  With the two lil ones and only one nanny, she doesn't have lots of time to spend on herself. William too looks tense. All that said, all I know is what I see in the photos. Other royals look happier and more relaxed in their photos, so maybe it's the BRF in general. Who knows?
> 
> Speaking of Wimbledon, I wonder why she changed the waistline of the dress? Here is the runway version...which would have looked great on her.



I see your point.  She & William, both, seem stressed.  I'm sure having 2 very young ones on top of their Royal Duties does weigh heavy at times.  William was raised to be prepared for this life & the responsibilities that come with it but Kate was not & I'm sure she struggles at times to find her niche & rhythm in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Chloe302225

William, Kate & George Attend Special Air Service 75th Anniversary

Whilst all has been quiet on the Duchess front over the past week it turns out Kate, William and George surprised guests at the Special Air Service camp at Credenhill earlier today (Saturday) for the regiment's 75th anniversary.
Due to the location people were asked not to take photos, and as of publishing the post, none have emerged. Onlookers did share nuggets of information from the day, though. Prince George was reportedly very much in his element quickly joining in to play with a group of children. The Duchess wore a long blue and white floral-print dress.
*'The royal party – which also included two-year-old Prince George – unveiled a statue at the SAS base near Hereford, where they met serving and retired members of Britain’s most elite regiment. The Red Arrows put on a display and there was a Spitfire flypast as Prince William and Kate spoke to a group of veterans in their 80s, who served in the original SAS during the Second World War.'An SAS source said: ‘It was a fantastic occasion. Soldiers were not allowed to take photographs of the Royal party or the statue, which was of two troopers and an Army working dog.’ The statue is called The Pursuit Of Excellence.'

We mentioned above photos were prohibited at the event due to the location. The Special Air Service is a special forces unit of the British Army - undertaking a number of roles including covert reconnaissance, counter-terrorism, hostage rescue and direct intelligence gathering. Most recently members of the SAS were deployed to Iraq and Syria, tasked with tracking the Islamic State terrrorist group. Little publicly verifiable information exists on the SAS, as Her Majesty's Government does not usually comment on special forces matters due to the nature of their work.
It sounds like it was a family-orientated event celebrating a landmark anniversary. It's always wonderful to see the Royal family supporting the military and their families publicly and at private events like today's. It makes the day all the more special for those involved.
http://hrhduchesskate.blogspot.com/2016/07/william-kate-george-attend-special-air.html
*


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> I agree, she looks older than her age, and it's not necessarily a bad thing, she's still pretty and looks good, she just looks mature. She might not even be able to help it, alot of people just have an older look. Look at Margot Robbie, i think she's absolutely stunning and she appears to have good skin, but she does not look 26, even when she first came on the scene when she was like 22, she looked 30. And she still looks amazing and fresh, not haggard or anything but she just has one of those mature faces. And then there are some people who look like they're 30 when they're 20 but then they still look 30 when they're 40.




Margot looks older. Beautiful but not her age.


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> Margot looks older. Beautiful but not her age.



She might be pulling a Rebel Wilson on us!


----------



## Sasha2012

Barefoot Prince George celebrates his third birthday today with four stunning new photographs released by Kensington Palace.

The little prince, third in line to the throne, can be seen in two shots playing on a swing in casual shorts and a T-shirt at his parents' country home, Anmer Hall, that is inscribed with their names, William and Catherine. It is believed to have been a wedding gift to the couple.

Another equally casual shot shows him cheekily offering an ice cream to the family's dog, spaniel Lupo.

A fourth shows George running through the gardens, this time wearing his favourite Trotters shoes and a jumper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ded-family-nursery-friends.html#ixzz4F7pt8JQB


----------



## Bag*Snob

Too frickin cute. I think he looks like his dad.


----------



## Swanky

Oh he's such a beautiful boy!


----------



## maddie66

So sweet!  I'll bet Lupo grabbed that ice cream right after the picture was taken.....


----------



## AEGIS

He is a super cute kid.


----------



## afsweet

so cute! even cuter with the dog.


----------



## minimom

Adorable❤️


----------



## Lounorada

OMG, George is too adorable!  He looks like a mini William, but with Kates eyes.
Love the swing with W&K's names engraved.


----------



## VickyB

He's too cute!!!!!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

Well _some people _aren't happy.  Someone even called him a "Monarchist Monster" 
How DARE he pretend to give ice cream to his dog!  
*they do know it was a _staged_ photoshoot, right? 

From The Daily Mail:
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are celebrating his third birthday with a string of touching family photographs.
But the royals have come under fire from some critics after allowing Prince George to feed ice cream to their family dog, Lupo, despite the fact dogs are highly allergic to dairy products.
In a collection of images released today to mark his birthday, Prince George can be seen crouching on one knee with a cheeky smile on his face as he offers the spaniel a white chocolate ice cream.
While the photo is one likely to appear in many family albums across the country, the royals have faced criticism from some animal cruelty campaigners who ridiculed them for giving Lupo treats.
Experts warn that dogs are allergic to both dairy and chocolate and feeding them milk-based products such as ice cream could cause them digestive issues.
On Twitter, one person took extreme offence to the photographs and branded the prince a 'monarchist monster'.
They added: 'Never give a dog ice cream. At worst: it'll die, At best: the dog will diarrhoea everywhere!'
Another even remarked, rather dramatically, that the youngster should 'go to prison' for giving the animal what appeared to be flavoured ice cream with a white chocolate coating.
According to experts, animals should not be fed dairy or milk-based products such as ice cream as it can cause them diarrhoea and other digestive issues.
Adult dogs are deficient in lactose necessary for digestion of milk, one animal charity warned.
Chocolate is also harmful to pets as it contains theobromine which is toxic to animals. The chemical is found in all flavours of chocolate, including white. Consumption of chocolate can result in abnormal heart rhythm, tremors, seizures, and death in dogs. Less severe symptoms include vomiting, diarrhoea and excessive dehydration.
A spokesman for the RSPCA told MailOnline: 'It is lovely that Prince George is trying to help keep his family dog, Lupo, cool in these high temperatures.
'[But] we would advise people to be cautious when giving their dogs food meant for human consumption as some items, like chocolate, can be highly toxic to dogs and dairy items can be difficult for them to digest.
'Instead of ice cream we would suggest making an ice lolly from pet friendly ingredients. Making these can be really fun for children and the end product is both safe and enjoyable for dogs.'
Paula Boyden, Veterinary Director of the Dogs Trust charity, added: 'We would always advocate seeking methods to keep your dog cool, but possibly not in the form of an ice cream, unless it is a dog friendly version.
'The cow's milk and sugar content in ice cream can sometimes lead to digestive issues. Whenever you do treat your dog, do consider the ingredients and always seeks the advice of your vet.'
The image of Prince George appearing to feed Lupo ice cream emerged in a touching collection released to mark his birthday.
The little prince, third in line to the throne, can be seen in two shots playing on a swing in casual shorts and a T-shirt at his parents' country home, Anmer Hall, that is inscribed with their names, William and Catherine. It is believed to have been a wedding gift to the couple.
Another shows George running through the gardens, this time wearing a £29.40 jumper by Pepa & Co - a brand Kate turns to time and time again - and his favourite Trotters shoes.
In recent years the royal household has often issued pictures taken of the Royal children by their keen amateur photographer mother, the Duchess of Cambridge. This time, however, they were taken by a professional photographer, Matt Porteous.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...espite-dogs-allergic-dairy.html#ixzz4FI0BW3C1
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Dawn72

Wow. People really over-react to these things [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## chowlover2

People are crazy! My 3 dogs get vanilla ice cream daily. No problems ever. And I've been doing it for 30 yrs.


----------



## Stansy

Well, if you don't have problems then you construct some.....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chowlover2 said:


> People are crazy! My 3 dogs get vanilla ice cream daily. No problems ever. And I've been doing it for 30 yrs.



Can I come live at your house?


----------



## White Orchid

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Can I come live at your house?


+2


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited Portsmouth for the America's Cup World Series Races


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3419163
> View attachment 3419164
> View attachment 3419165
> View attachment 3419166
> View attachment 3419167
> View attachment 3419168
> View attachment 3419169
> View attachment 3419170
> View attachment 3419171
> View attachment 3419172
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited Portsmouth for the America's Cup World Series Races


I think she looks good - healthy and toned.  I like him but he was cuter when he was younger.


----------



## purly

Oh, he is adorable! (Prince George lol)


----------



## chowlover2

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Can I come live at your house?





White Orchid said:


> +2


Sure! No problem!


----------



## Chloe302225

Kensington Palace announced that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will undertake another tour of Canada in autumn.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> Kensington Palace announced that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will undertake another tour of Canada in autumn.



and they are now reportedly in France visiting Middleton family per the Daily Fail.


----------



## afsweet

kate looks so much better in casual clothes.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Lounorada said:


> OMG, George is too adorable!  He looks like a mini William, but with Kates eyes.
> .


I've always seen George as a carbon copy of William and the Queen but in these pics I saw Kate's eyes right away too.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a day of engagements today.


----------



## LaAgradecida

The nude pumps are back!!! [emoji106]


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3448338
> View attachment 3448339
> View attachment 3448340
> View attachment 3448341
> View attachment 3448342
> View attachment 3448343
> View attachment 3448344
> View attachment 3448345
> View attachment 3448346
> View attachment 3448347
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a day of engagements today.



I really like this dress on her.  I know she's worn it before, but I still like it.  It seems to suit her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I like it too. The pattern gives her a nice waist/shape.


----------



## bag-mania

*Prince William on Princess Diana: ‘I Still Miss My Mother Every Day’*

Not a day goes by. Prince William got emotional during a visit to Keech Hospice Care in Luton Wednesday, August 25, telling a young teen that he still misses his own mother, the late Princess Diana, “every day.”

The 34-year-old royal was speaking to 14-year-old Ben Hines, a teen who lost his mother to cancer one year ago, when he offered some reassuring words.

“Time makes it easier,” he told Hines as he rested a hand on the young man’s shoulder. “I know how you feel. I still miss my mother every day — and it’s 20 years after she died.”

Princess Diana died in a tragic car crash nearly 19 years ago, on August 31, 1997. William was just 15 and his younger brother, Prince Harry, 12, when they lost their mother.

William made sure that Hines, his brothers — Thomas, 20, and Richard, 24 — and their father, Gary, promised to talk about their feelings, something that he acknowledged doesn’t come easily to men, who are not “great sharers.”

“The important thing is to talk about it as a family,” William said. “It’s OK to feel sad. It’s OK for you to miss her.”

Gary Hines later told reporters that he was so appreciative of William’s obvious, genuine care. “He gave Ben his absolute attention,” he told Us. “You could see that it struck a chord with him.”

Meanwhile, the Duchess of Cambridge, Kate Middleton, made her own connection during another engagement at the hospice, telling one mother at the children’s unit that young Prince George is very much enamored with sensory toys and foods the same way the woman's ill daughter was.

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...still-misses-princess-diana-every-day-w436187


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out sn engagement today.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I love that she wears those nude pumps to death!

Boring, but practical, and I respect that!!!


----------



## myown

i think if these nude pumps are comfortable I would wear the each day, too.
she needs to stand for a long time and walk on different grounds, she needs shoes she can trust


----------



## Vienna

LaAgradecida said:


> The nude pumps are back!!! [emoji106]



I was thinking the same thing!! Then I saw your post lol!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge start their two day tour of Cornwall and Isle of Scilly.


----------



## labelwhore04

Those wedges are hideous but the dress is really pretty and looks good on her. She's been looking great lately.


----------



## kemilia

labelwhore04 said:


> Those wedges are hideous but the dress is really pretty and looks good on her. She's been looking great lately.


I agree, but maybe because she was going to walking around a construction site they were a safer bet than a pair of heels. 

And kudos to the studly dude too!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke a nd Duchess start day 2 of their engagements in Isle of Scilly.


----------



## berrydiva

Wow...it seems like overnight he went from looking more like Diana to more like Charles.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Whoa, she's super slim in those Gap pants.


----------



## Chagall

Kate seems to be a very pleasant young woman. She is a good sport and always smiling and laughing. There is also none of the drama that surrounded so many of the younger royals in the past.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Kate is going to single handedly save the Gap lol


----------



## myown

Chagall said:


> Kate seems to be a very pleasant young woman. She is a good sport and always smiling and laughing. There is also none of the drama that surrounded so many of the younger royals in the past.


she was a good catch for the British monarchy 

and she and william look great together


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't see anything wrong with the nude pumps. She's a princess and not some sexy minx and she's not Cara. Her nude pumps look comfortable and they elongate her legs.


----------



## White Orchid

I wanna torch those wedges


----------



## labelwhore04

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the nude pumps. She's a princess and not some sexy minx and she's not Cara. Her nude pumps look comfortable and they elongate her legs.



I don't mind them either(but then again i'm not a shoe person at all). They're flattering on her and look good with all her outfits


----------



## LaAgradecida

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the nude pumps. She's a princess and not some sexy minx and she's not Cara. Her nude pumps look comfortable and they elongate her legs.



I totally agree!

The nude pumps are practical and classy.

I like that Kate always looks elegant and pulled together without being an obnoxious "fashion plate!"


----------



## Dawn72

White Orchid said:


> I wanna torch those wedges



Why??
I rather think they're pretty and she wears them really well.


----------



## AEGIS

labelwhore04 said:


> Those wedges are hideous but the dress is really pretty and looks good on her. She's been looking great lately.



Yes they're awful. But I think her nude pumps are fine. I am surprised she doesn't wear different color shoes though.


----------



## Dawn72

AEGIS said:


> Yes they're awful. But I think her nude pumps are fine. I am surprised she doesn't wear different color shoes though.



I thought the intent was to elongate your legs by wearing skin colored shoes?


----------



## White Orchid

Dawn72 said:


> Why??
> I rather think they're pretty and she wears them really well.


Because they're fugly as.  I'd almost rather she wore a nice pair of runners/sneakers.  Anything but those wedges.  The nude Rossis I love but ugh to those wedges.  Ugh, ugh, ugh, lol.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> Because they're fugly as.  I'd almost rather she wore a nice pair of runners/sneakers.  Anything but those wedges.  The nude Rossis I love but ugh to those wedges.  Ugh, ugh, ugh, lol.


Yea but how do you really feel about those wedges.


----------



## VickyB

labelwhore04 said:


> _*Those wedges are hideous but the dress is really pretty *_and looks good on her. She's been looking great lately.


ITA! LOL that she ditches the snoozer nude pumps for those hideous wedges which don't work with this pretty dress at all!


----------



## Florasun

berrydiva said:


> Wow...it seems like overnight he went from looking more like Diana to more like Charles.


Oh God, no! Don't insult the boy like that!



lanasyogamama said:


> Whoa, she's super slim in those Gap pants.


I was thinking the same thing. She must be super thin IRL since the camera is supposed to add 10 pounds.


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> ITA! LOL that she ditches the snoozer nude pumps for those hideous wedges which don't work with this pretty dress at all!



i would much rather the boring nude pumps or clunky wedges than some Kardashianesque monstrosities. Count your blessings British monarchy for beautiful but bland Kate.


----------



## Alexenjie

I think it's a shame that Kate likes fashion except she doesn't care about shoes. I like that she dresses very classically (to me) but the boring shoes take away from her outfits. Money is no object so why not employ a stylist who would do all the running around and find cute things (like shoes that are the slightest bit more interesting than nude) and Kate could just pick from an assortment of colors, styles, etc.? Princess Diana always looked fantastic and I have no recollection about her shoes except I know she didn't wear the same shoes with every outfit.


----------



## uhpharm01

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3419163
> View attachment 3419164
> View attachment 3419165
> View attachment 3419166
> View attachment 3419167
> View attachment 3419168
> View attachment 3419169
> View attachment 3419170
> View attachment 3419171
> View attachment 3419172
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visited Portsmouth for the America's Cup World Series Races


Wow she very slim


----------



## cdtracing

uhpharm01 said:


> Wow she very slim



I think she's down to her wedding weight.


----------



## AEGIS

Florasun said:


> Oh God, no! Don't insult the boy like that!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing. She must be super thin IRL since the camera is supposed to add 10 pounds.



Someone once told me that everyone you see who looks normal on tv or camera is small irl and everyone who you think looks skinny on tv, looks like they barely exist in person. I am sure irl that girl looks gaunt.


----------



## AEGIS

Florasun said:


> i would much rather the boring nude pumps or clunky wedges than some Kardashianesque monstrosities. Count your blessings British monarchy for beautiful but bland Kate.



You do know there's an in between right? lol. There are plenty of beautiful classic women w/great footwear. That's Manolo Blahnik's bread and butter.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> I think it's a shame that Kate likes fashion except she doesn't care about shoes. I like that she dresses very classically (to me) but the boring shoes take away from her outfits. Money is no object so why not employ a stylist who would do all the running around and find cute things (like shoes that are the slightest bit more interesting than nude) and Kate could just pick from an assortment of colors, styles, etc.? Princess Diana always looked fantastic and I have no recollection about her shoes except I know she didn't wear the same shoes with every outfit.


Comfort perhaps? She seems to be walking/standing quite a bit.


----------



## VickyB

AEGIS said:


> Someone once told me that everyone you see who looks normal on tv or camera is small irl and everyone who you think looks skinny on tv, looks like they barely exist in person. I am sure irl that girl looks gaunt.



ITA


----------



## cakegirl

If she's worried about comfort a cute pair of flats or loafers would have been more practical and better looking. I think  she picked them because she likes the way they look.


----------



## Florasun

AEGIS said:


> You do know there's an in between right? lol. There are plenty of beautiful classic women w/great footwear. That's Manolo Blahnik's bread and butter.


LOL you're right. I'm just spending too much time in the wrong threads!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Queen driving Duchess Kate to a private picnic in Balmoral, Scotland.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Queen and Prince Phillip were joined at church today by The Earl and Countess of Strathearn , The Duke and Duchess of Rothesay and Carole Middleton.


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3464230
> View attachment 3464231
> View attachment 3464231
> View attachment 3464233
> 
> 
> The Queen driving Duchess Kate to a private picnic in Balmoral, Scotland.



That's so cool!!  QE2 is going off roading!!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out engagements today at the Stewards Academy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

AEGIS said:


> Someone once told me that everyone you see who looks normal on tv or camera is small irl and everyone who you think looks skinny on tv, looks like they barely exist in person. I am sure irl that girl looks gaunt.



I believe this. When I saw Jane Fonda on the street in NYC, I couldn't believe an adult woman could be that small.


----------



## myown

i really love the blue dress. the "bib" is great


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3464230
> View attachment 3464231
> View attachment 3464231
> View attachment 3464233
> 
> 
> The Queen driving Duchess Kate to a private picnic in Balmoral, Scotland.


Loves it!


----------



## purly

Oh they are such a breath of fresh air. [emoji259][emoji254][emoji272][emoji258][emoji255][emoji257][emoji253]


----------



## cdtracing

I like her in blue.  I love them together.  William has such a warm & caring heart.


----------



## queennadine

She's adorable and always looks so happy and classic! I just love her.

A thought on her shoes: I have a hard time finding closed pumps/wedges that don't slip off of my heel but aren't so small that they end up hurting me. I have a pair of LK Bennet nude pumps that fit me perfectly, so I understand why she wears the same shoes over and over if she knows she has to move quickly without shoes flapping all over, but still maintain comfort and style. Could she wear more exciting shoes? Sure, but she's not a pop star or modeling in some studio.


----------



## MJDaisy

i adore them, especially her.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte arrive in Canada to start the royal tour.


----------



## green.bee

those pictures put smile on my face. they look so cute together.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those kids are the cutest. 
Kate looks fabulous. Love the silhouette. I'm glad she's learned not to wear flowy skirts by an airplane lol.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Wouldn't this photo have looked stunning if all 4 wore black shoes.....or if Kate had blue ones to coordinate with Charlotte?  The nudes just don't work.


----------



## Chagall

Love the way Kate and her kids are colour co-ordinated by all wearing blue.


----------



## Sharont2305

Charlotte is so like her father and her Grandmother as a baby. She is definitely a Spencer.


----------



## myown

Charlotte reminds me of the Sims. 

I love Kates dress


----------



## V0N1B2

I love the Maple Leaf details on her hat. Nicely done!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrive in Vancouver by sea plane to start their first official day of engagements of the royal tour.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3475986
> View attachment 3475988
> View attachment 3475989
> View attachment 3475991
> View attachment 3475992
> View attachment 3475993
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrive in Vancouver by sea plane to start their first official day of engagements of the royal tour.


she's not wearing the nude shoes....hope this help the people who dislike them so much


----------



## LaAgradecida

She looks marvelous!!![emoji106]


----------



## BridesdeGala

Twee or appropriate?  Sincere or fake? Hair down, pleats (or ruffles as some say), suede on a rainy day at sea with floater plane and hovercraft --- wise choices? This is the debate on twitter. If this dress catches the wind, the outcry will be heard around the world.

While I understand the desire to honor the host country in dress and can appreciate McQueen's effort, there is a clear line between respectful and costume. This crosses the line. The lady who met them was appropriately dressed in a white blouse and red skirt. She looked elegant and appropriate. Kate has several red coats....why not save some money and wear one of them? Solids photograph so much better than prints.


----------



## Alexenjie

I love the fact that Kate and William brought their children to Canada for this visit. I do appreciate that she is not in those nude shoes, though I don't think the red shoes are a good match to her dress (I know, never satisfied, I would have gone a little darker). I love her dress.

Can anyone link to pictures showing Canada's prime minister trying to get Prince George to high 5 with him? So adorable. I love the color coordination of blue when the family arrived in Victoria.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Applause to Will for the charcoal jacket and new shoes! Much much better.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Will looks sloppy.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Every time I visit this thread everyone is always talking about her shoes! Lol! 
I personally don't mind the nude pumps or the wedges.  The red shoes were a nice change, though. I have to say I never realized how large her feet were until I saw them in those red pumps. That might be one reason she sticks to nude...


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

slowlikehoney said:


> Every time I visit this thread everyone is always talking about her shoes! Lol!
> I personally don't mind the nude pumps or the wedges.  The red shoes were a nice change, though. I have to say I never realized how large her feet were until I saw them in those red pumps. That might be one reason she sticks to nude...


or maybe the red shoes are making her feet look big?  Jackie Kennedy wore a size 10 I think - not sure how their heights compare


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate is very tall so it would make sense she has big feet.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kate is very tall so it would make sense she has big feet.


5'9 according to google....not model tall but a lot taller than me


----------



## Alexenjie

Jackie Kennedy was 5'7" compared to Kate who is supposed to be 5'9". I read that Jackie wore size 11 shoes but I never noticed her having big feet. I think Kate's feet look in proportion to her height. I thought she was taller but I'm sure it is because she almost always wears high heels.

William is 6'3" so maybe Kate wears high heels to look close to his height?


----------



## BridesdeGala

If William wears anything other than blue, I consider it a win and worthy of encouragement.
Yes, he doing a retro cloth tie, but,,,his jacket has a nice pattern to it and coordinates well with his new black shoes.

Yes, yes, shoes matter. They can make or break the outfit. The advantage of nude shoes is that they elongate the leg. The 3-4 inch spike heels....well, let's leave that analysis to the professionals.


----------



## slowlikehoney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kate is very tall so it would make sense she has big feet.





sdkitty said:


> or maybe the red shoes are making her feet look big?  Jackie Kennedy wore a size 10 I think - not sure how their heights compare



Oh I'm not saying anything bad about her foot size or anything. I don't think there's anything wrong with having large feet. Mine aren't small either. I'm just saying that some people who do have large feet are self-conscious about it and that might be one reason why she chooses low-key nude colored shoes. I think she looks great in the red shoes but it did highlight that her feet aren't dainty which is something I never even noticed in the nude shoes. 
People always seem mystified that she doesn't wear more fabulous eye-catching shoes so that could be one reason.


----------



## Esizzle

How much does Kate weigh now? She is 5'9" and I would hazard a guess of about 110 lbs? Does that sound kind of correct? She looks tinier in person than in pictures.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3475986
> View attachment 3475988
> View attachment 3475989
> View attachment 3475991
> View attachment 3475992
> View attachment 3475993
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrive in Vancouver by sea plane to start their first official day of engagements of the royal tour.



I love her dress!


----------



## Hobbsy

I love her dress and her shoes! I think she looks fabulous!


----------



## V0N1B2

BridesdeGala said:


> Twee or appropriate?  Sincere or fake? Hair down, pleats (or ruffles as some say), suede on a rainy day at sea with floater plane and hovercraft --- wise choices? This is the debate on twitter. If this dress catches the wind, the outcry will be heard around the world.
> 
> *While I understand the desire to honor the host country in dress and can appreciate McQueen's effort, there is a clear line between respectful and costume. This crosses the line.* The lady who met them was appropriately dressed in a white blouse and red skirt. She looked elegant and appropriate. Kate has several red coats....why not save some money and wear one of them? Solids photograph so much better than prints.


Huh?
She's wearing Red and White - the colours of the Canadian Flag.
If anything, the print on the dress reminded me of the Hermes scarf design Parures de Maharajas.


----------



## missmoimoi

BridesdeGala said:


> Twee or appropriate?  Sincere or fake? Hair down, pleats (or ruffles as some say), suede on a rainy day at sea with floater plane and hovercraft --- wise choices? This is the debate on twitter. If this dress catches the wind, the outcry will be heard around the world.
> 
> While I understand the desire to honor the host country in dress and can appreciate McQueen's effort, there is a clear line between respectful and costume. This crosses the line. The lady who met them was appropriately dressed in a white blouse and red skirt. She looked elegant and appropriate. Kate has several red coats....why not save some money and wear one of them? Solids photograph so much better than prints.



The lady who met them today (in red & white) is our Premier; BC Premier Christy Clark [emoji851]

I must say, the royal children are incredibly adorable!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## BridesdeGala

Hats off to Christy Clark and Mrs. Trudeau....both looked elegant and professional.



missmoimoi said:


> The lady who met them today (in red & white) is our Premier; BC Premier Christy Clark [emoji851]
> 
> I must say, the royal children are incredibly adorable!!!  [emoji7]


----------



## BridesdeGala

Here is the original dress vs. Kate's.....Kate's cost $5,000.  Do you think it will be worn again?
By the way, why is she not wearing a Canadian designer? 



Her Wimbledon dress



Very similar pattern....



.....the Hermes scarf is many times prettier.
She has many red dresses and coats that she could have repeated. Her simple sheath looked great yeasterday. She should go for the elegant professional look rather than the "what is she wearing" look.  Just my 2 cents...ymmv.



V0N1B2 said:


> Huh?
> She's wearing Red and White - the colours of the Canadian Flag.
> If anything, the print on the dress reminded me of the Hermes scarf design Parures de Maharajas.


----------



## sdkitty

Esizzle said:


> How much does Kate weigh now? She is 5'9" and I would hazard a guess of about 110 lbs? Does that sound kind of correct? She looks tinier in person than in pictures.


5'9 and 110 would be Very thin.  She looks good in clothes and pictures


----------



## BridesdeGala

Yes, Jackie O.....that's what it reminded me of:


ETA:  Oops, forgot links....humble apologies
Jackie O.....https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/4d/72/1a/4d721afe5f53cfe8c8b0e94ac1abb9a6.jpg
India dress...http://www.vanityfair.com/style/photos/2016/04/kate-middleton-india-tour-fashion-photos#13
Wimbledon dress...http://prod.static9.net.au/_/media/Network/Images/Kate-Middleton-110716_01.jpg


----------



## V0N1B2

BridesdeGala said:


> Here is the original dress vs. Kate's.....Kate's cost $5,000.  Do you think it will be worn again?
> By the way, why is she not wearing a Canadian designer?
> 
> View attachment 3476210
> 
> Her Wimbledon dress
> View attachment 3476209
> 
> 
> Very similar pattern....
> View attachment 3476208
> 
> 
> .....the Hermes scarf is many times prettier.
> She has many red dresses and coats that she could have repeated. Her simple sheath looked great yeasterday. She should go for the elegant professional look rather than the "what is she wearing" look.  Just my 2 cents...ymmv.


I agree, I think the Jenny Packham dress yesterday was gorgeous. I don't dislike what she wore today but it seemed a little bit, IDK, flimsy for the season and the weather.  It wasn't very warm today.  I felt for both her and Sophie G-T in their lightweight dresses.
I'm hoping to see Kate in a (local designer) Dorothy Grant coat, cape or jacket.  Maybe as she moves on to Bella Bella and Haida Gwaii...


_dorothygrant.com_


----------



## BridesdeGala

Oooooh, I just read on another forum Kate's dress is the classic cowgirl dress. She was trying to emphasize the Western Canada rodeo idea.  Epic fail.  No one there was wearing cowgirl rodeo fashion.  Sheesh. Where were the cowgirl boots?


----------



## missmoimoi

Little George is the cutest thing!


----------



## Chloe302225

BridesdeGala said:


> Oooooh, I just read on another forum Kate's dress is the classic cowgirl dress. She was trying to emphasize the Western Canada rodeo idea.  Epic fail.  No one there was wearing cowgirl rodeo fashion.  Sheesh. Where were the cowgirl boots?


That was just one assumption. Others were that the print of the dress was a reference to Native culture and style or the colours reference the Canadian's flag. Lastly, she could of simplt just liked the outfit.


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> 5'9 and 110 would be Very thin.  She looks good in clothes and pictures


True, its just I have heard that she looks very skinny in person. Not healthy slim at all. Perhaps she is around 120-125? Not more than that I think


----------



## BridesdeGala

Yes, I am aware the cowgirl look is just an assumption. As I mentioned, the dress does indeed have many elements found in cowgirl dresses. While I wish and hope that today's pattern represents a nod to Canada's native culture, Sarah Burton indicates otherwise (see below). To me, an untrained casual observer, the red/white reminds me of AMcQ's Savage Beauty exhibit at the Met -- see the Romantic Nationalism paragraph (http://blog.metmuseum.org/alexandermcqueen/about/).  As with most designers, these fashions are loaded with meaning that is always fascinating to discover.


"""
The Duchess's chosen dress comes from a look in Alexander McQueen's Resort 2017 collection. Designer Sarah Burton has discussed the collection's romantic references, saying she was inspired by the intricately beautiful floral patterns seen painted on gypsy caravans and canal barges in the British countryside.
""""
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/fashion/people/duchess-of-cambridge-canada-wearing-alexander-mcqueen/


----------



## dangerouscurves

BridesdeGala said:


> Here is the original dress vs. Kate's.....Kate's cost $5,000.  Do you think it will be worn again?
> By the way, why is she not wearing a Canadian designer?
> 
> View attachment 3476210
> 
> Her Wimbledon dress
> View attachment 3476209
> 
> 
> Very similar pattern....
> View attachment 3476208
> 
> 
> .....the Hermes scarf is many times prettier.
> She has many red dresses and coats that she could have repeated. Her simple sheath looked great yeasterday. She should go for the elegant professional look rather than the "what is she wearing" look.  Just my 2 cents...ymmv.



Oooohh!!! I even like the original better!!! But that's too fashiony for Kate. Her version is better for her [emoji4]


----------



## afsweet

i really like her last 2 outfits- she's very classy and elegant. those kids are so picture perfect!


----------



## myown

so funny. everyone here loves Kater Alexander McQueen dress. On the "royalty fashion thread"-thread everyone seems to hate it.

I love that dress, so I´m commenting here


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I don't like it, but it doesn't look bad. The original was a lot nicer but not appropriate for her. I wish she would dress more professional. I loved her arrival outfit.


----------



## Chloe302225

View attachment 3476974




View attachment 3476979
View attachment 3476979


The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrive in Bella Bella as they continue their tour of Canada.


----------



## slowlikehoney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I don't like it, but it doesn't look bad. The original was a lot nicer but not appropriate for her. I wish she would dress more professional. I loved her arrival outfit.



She really looked so flawless in that blue outfit. 
I often think she looks best in casual wear.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day.


----------



## berrydiva

I like her last 2 dresses.


----------



## minimom

Love the boots.    Can someone ID them, please.


----------



## Chloe302225

minimom said:


> Love the boots.    Can someone ID them, please.


They are by Penelope Chilvers.


----------



## Hobbsy

myown said:


> so funny. everyone here loves Kater Alexander McQueen dress. On the "royalty fashion thread"-thread everyone seems to hate it.
> 
> I love that dress, so I´m commenting here


I think on the Royalty thread theres more of the persuasion that Royalty still need to dress like they have a stick up their backside?!?! JMO.


----------



## cdtracing

I love her casual looks.


----------



## Alexenjie

Personally I loved the red/white dress on Kate but when I showed a picture to a friend at work she asked why Kate was wearing a tablecloth? To each their own. I think Kate looks okay dressed casually, plain and ordinary with nice boots.

If they had traveled to this part of the world a few weeks earlier they could have been almost guaranteed much nicer weather.


----------



## VickyB

I'm all about hanging on to things I love but those boots have seen better days. I'd say save the kinda ratty looking things for personal time and not wear them for "work" occasions.


----------



## V0N1B2

I'm going to give Kate a pass on her boots. I heard this morning on my way to work that it was dumping buckets of rain and there were 60-70km/hr winds in Bella Bella this morning. I would not have wanted to be in that float plane 
Some of their events were cancelled due to bad weather, so her boots may have been drenched, thus making them look like they've seen better days. However, I don't know what they're supposed to look like - maybe they come out of the box looking rugged, IDK?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3477056
> View attachment 3477057
> View attachment 3477058
> View attachment 3477059
> View attachment 3477060
> 
> 
> More from the day.



I have a pair of 100€ boots that look better than those!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> I think on the Royalty thread theres more of the persuasion that Royalty still need to dress like they have a stick up their backside?!?! JMO.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## White Orchid

I think she looks heaps prettier fresh-faced.  All that foundation etc ages her IMO.


----------



## myown

Alexenjie said:


> Personally I loved the red/white dress on Kate but when I showed a picture to a friend at work she asked why Kate was wearing a tablecloth? To each their own. I think Kate looks okay dressed casually, plain and ordinary with nice boots.
> 
> If they had traveled to this part of the world a few weeks earlier they could have been almost guaranteed much nicer weather.


I would actually want a dress like the red/white one. but not for that money


----------



## myown

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm going to give Kate a pass on her boots. I heard this morning on my way to work that it was dumping buckets of rain and there were 60-70km/hr winds in Bella Bella this morning. I would not have wanted to be in that float plane
> Some of their events were cancelled due to bad weather, so her boots may have been drenched, thus making them look like they've seen better days. However, I don't know what they're supposed to look like - maybe they come out of the box looking rugged, IDK?





lovehgss1 said:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge were greeted by torrential rains as they visit Bella Bella.


----------



## Chloe302225

VickyB said:


> I'm all about hanging on to things I love but those boots have seen better days. I'd say save the kinda ratty looking things for personal time and not wear them for "work" occasions.


Well the boots are 12 years old, they are not going to look brand new.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a reception last night at Government House.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks pretty. I don't like the hemline with the shoes. The neckline/straps aren't flattering on someone so thin.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visit the city of Kelowna as they continue their tour.


----------



## myown

she is so smilie


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that look. Her hair looks fantastic.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love all the looks, and the babies are adorable.


----------



## LaAgradecida

Green is great on her!!!


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> Well the boots are 12 years old, they are not going to look brand new.



I realize that. My point is better to save them for marching around the grounds of their home or hanging out with family/friends rather than wearing them for an official visit to another country.


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks pretty. I don't like the hemline with the shoes. The neckline/straps aren't flattering on someone so thin.



I agree. Creepy thin. This color red, on the other hand, looks terrific on her!!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

I love her in blue & red.  She also looks good in forest green.  She does look real thin...she could stand eating a double cheeseburger.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrive in Whitehorse to continue their tour.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really don't like those little box clutches she's carrying. I like this coat and belt. That clutch really doesn't work with the black and gold belt.
Does anybody else find Will incredibly awkward? He looks kind of like a gawky teenager whose uncomfortable in their body and whose always growing out of their pants.


----------



## VickyB

I really like the green coat! The green dress is dowdy but trying to be flirty and it doesn't work. Plus, it's too tight. 
Don't like the ubiquitous nude pumps with the green at all.


----------



## chowlover2

Love the green! She should wear more color, I bet plum would look lovely as well as red and blue.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's really quite odd when you think about it that they don't looks more polished. It's essentially their job to represent their country well.


----------



## Vienna

And she's still wearing the nude pumps....


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3477693
> View attachment 3477694
> View attachment 3477695
> View attachment 3477696
> View attachment 3477697
> View attachment 3477698
> View attachment 3477699
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a reception last night at Government House.


She looks very good here.  She loves her Rossis and I do too.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She's gorgeous. I like most of her looks, but even just 5 pounds would do her tremendous justice.


----------



## myown

cdtracing said:


> I love her in blue & red.  She also looks good in forest green.  She does look real thin...she could stand eating a double cheeseburger.


but -from what i can see- she doesnt look unhealthy to me


----------



## afsweet

I think she looks great. She doesn't look too thin or frail, but I think her height makes her look even slimmer. I'm in the minority, but I don't see the problem with her choice in shoes. They aren't glam or trendsetting, but they're always appropriate and probably comfortable. I can't imagine the Duchess wearing Rockstuds or something!


----------



## Deco

That red dress on her is to die for.  I'm loving so many of her clothes, but that one is breathtaking in a retro-timeless way.  I also think a couple more pounds would make an improvement, even make her look younger, but nevertheless she looks great.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge continue their tour of Canada today.


----------



## afsweet

she looks really good in red!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the coat and earrings. Don't like the shoes and bag. Will is hopeless.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge continue their engagements in Yukon, Canada.


----------



## White Orchid

Even with a bulky cardi she looks too skinny.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't like some of what she wears but I think they both look appropriate for whatever circumstances they are attending. When I looked at their tour plans a lot of them look far away from big cities so it would be strange if they were dressed more formally. I'll admit I barely look at how William dresses and only really care about Kate and if they look like a good match together, which I think they do well.


----------



## slowlikehoney

stephc005 said:


> I think she looks great. She doesn't look too thin or frail, but I think her height makes her look even slimmer. I'm in the minority, but I don't see the problem with her choice in shoes. They aren't glam or trendsetting, but they're always appropriate and probably comfortable. I can't imagine the Duchess wearing Rockstuds or something!



I'm with you. I think the shoes are fine and it would be kind of silly if she tried to wear anything much more glamorous than that. 

But then I'm the same way in that I will wear the same shoes day in and day out because they're comfortable and they don't look too bad and... 
I just don't care that much about shoes. 

I do think she's just a smidge too thin. Like 5-10 pounds would be better, but she does look so fabulous in all her clothes at that weight. 
I think it's probably natural to err on the side of being a little too thin when you know you'll be constantly photographed from every conceivable angle.


----------



## CobaltBlu

That cardigan is cute. ID? 

I think she looks fine. She stays safe, but I think she has to. I just had a bunch of events to go to and I went for the nude pumps and so I can't hate on them. Sorry @tweegy


----------



## Twelve

CobaltBlu said:


> That cardigan is cute. ID?



Canadian designer SENTALER


----------



## gueancla

Can anyone ID the green dress? Thank you


----------



## Twelve

gueancla said:


> Can anyone ID the green dress? Thank you


Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## Esizzle

gueancla said:


> Can anyone ID the green dress? Thank you


Its Dolce and Gabbana I think? I think that is what DailyMail stated


----------



## Esizzle

The gray jacket is very nice! Kate's been looking really good this tour. Where are the royal babies at?! I want to see more of Princess Charlotte!
By the way, the price tags on Kate's items of clothing makes my eyes water LOL


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3478802
> View attachment 3478803
> View attachment 3478804
> View attachment 3478805
> View attachment 3478806
> View attachment 3478807
> View attachment 3478807
> View attachment 3478808
> View attachment 3478809
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge continue their tour of Canada today.



Looks great in red! The shoes do not work.  I like the heel  - something fresh for her.The color doesn't work well with the red. And, what is that detail across the front? What the heck kinda advice is her "stylist" giving her?


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> That cardigan is cute. ID?
> 
> I think she looks fine. She stays safe, but I think she has to. I just had a bunch of events to go to and I went for the nude pumps and so I can't hate on them. Sorry @tweegy


----------



## CobaltBlu

tweegy said:


>



Not with all the outfits, doll. just some. Like Kate. I'm not proud of it, nor am I ashamed.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Twelve said:


> Canadian designer SENTALER


Thank you! I think its only flattering if you are very thin, but I do like it....


----------



## buzzytoes

Can anyone ID the pumps she wore with the red coat? Not that I can afford them...


----------



## purly

I'm not sure what people think makes Will hopeless? He looks classic and handsome, which is probably what he should be going for.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Not with all the outfits, doll. just some. Like Kate. I'm not proud of it, nor am I ashamed.


----------



## afsweet

purly said:


> I'm not sure what people think makes Will hopeless? He looks classic and handsome, which is probably what he should be going for.



Agreed. He kind of has this standard uniform and colors, but it works for him. His lack of hair is the most unfortunate part of his look.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchesd of Cambridge brought Prince George and Princess Charlotte to a children's party today.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Charlotte is the Queen's mini-me.


----------



## redney

mundodabolsa said:


> Charlotte is the Queen's mini-me.


Totally!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

mundodabolsa said:


> Charlotte is the Queen's mini-me.


Yep! All I see when I look at Charlotte, is the Queen 
Those kids are so cute.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG. Charlotte and the bunny. Pure joy. Adorable.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sorry if it's already been posted, but who makes the cream dress she wore at the party with the kids today? That collar is absolutely stunning! Not that I will be buying the dress...if only I had places to wear such things to!


----------



## Spb193053

How can i see the pic


----------



## Lounorada

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry if it's already been posted, but who makes the cream dress she wore at the party with the kids today? That collar is absolutely stunning! Not that I will be buying the dress...if only I had places to wear such things to!


See by Chloé
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/755948


----------



## Alexenjie

Esizzle said:


> The gray jacket is very nice! Kate's been looking really good this tour. Where are the royal babies at?! I want to see more of Princess Charlotte!
> By the way, the price tags on Kate's items of clothing makes my eyes water LOL



I read quite awhile ago that Prince Charles pays for Kate's clothes. It probably keeps people from criticizing her and he can certainly afford it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ He's responsible for paying for her clothes for engagements from the household budget he gets as the Prince of Wales. It's not him personally paying for them.


----------



## Alexenjie

Here is an article saying that Prince Charles is paying for William, Kate and Harry and he's paying for it personally: He is paying for a lot more than their wardrobes.

http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/entertainment/a33088/palace-allowance-will-kate-harry/

There are numerous other articles stating the same thing but perhaps they are all wrong?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It says right in that article it's the allowance for their heir to the throne. It pays for all of the official stuff. It's not Prince Charles' personal wealth.


----------



## missmoimoi

More cute pics!  What beautiful children


----------



## missmoimoi




----------



## alansgail

They lead a blessed life considering how most of the world lives. They seem very happy!


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ It says right in that article it's the allowance for their heir to the throne. It pays for all of the official stuff. It's not Prince Charles' personal wealth.


It actually is from his personal wealth from the Duchy of Cornwall. He takes care of the Duke and Duchess and Prince Harry. This expense isnt from the taxpayer.


----------



## VickyB

stephc005 said:


> Agreed. He kind of has this standard uniform and colors, but it works for him. His lack of hair is the most unfortunate part of his look.



He peaked at 19 then it was a quick downhill tumble to young fogey.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3479540
> View attachment 3479541
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchesd of Cambridge brought Prince George and Princess Charlotte to a children's party today.



Hope Kate's wearing full cover undies and not one of her favorite thongs. Time will tell. 
George is such a darling cutie pie!!!! Char kinda looks like a little bruiser.


----------



## Esizzle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ It says right in that article it's the allowance for their heir to the throne. It pays for all of the official stuff. It's not Prince Charles' personal wealth.


Isn't most of his personal wealth from the Duchy? I know a large chunk is inheritance as well but I always thought most of his personal wealth came from the Duchy from which he gives allowances to his childeen


----------



## Esizzle

George and Charlotte are adorable!!! Kate looks so happy around them. William is still more reserved.


----------



## sdkitty

VickyB said:


> He peaked at 19 then it was a quick downhill tumble to young fogey.


agree, he was cuter when he was a kid but maybe he'll rebound later when he's older and distinguished.  He seems like a very decent guy


----------



## afsweet

it's so nice to see kate with her children- she always seems so warm and happy.


----------



## lovehgss1

Esizzle said:


> Isn't most of his personal wealth from the Duchy? I know a large chunk is inheritance as well but I always thought most of his personal wealth came from the Duchy from which he gives allowances to his childeen



Yes, most of Prince Charles' wealth comes from the Duchy of Cornwall. He is actually an extremely good business man and investor who has increased the profitability of the Duchy quite a bit.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge continue their tour of Canada today.


----------



## BridesdeGala

Wouldn't it be hilarious if they both wore their tighty tight tightest pants to the same event? Even the jacket looks too small.


----------



## purplepoodles

stephc005 said:


> I think she looks great. She doesn't look too thin or frail, but I think her height makes her look even slimmer. I'm in the minority, but I don't see the problem with her choice in shoes. They aren't glam or trendsetting, but they're always appropriate and probably comfortable. I can't imagine the Duchess wearing Rockstuds or something!



Well they are both thin. William is on the thin side too. They look like a great healthy active couple. 


Mostly in awe of Kate's strength. Did you see her get off the plane 12pm uk time and walk down a flight of metal stairs holding Charlotte, all in very high heels. Big discussion about this at Pilates today. 

I believe she is very healthy, fit and able to do what she needs to for her family and husband.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LaAgradecida

She looks amazing!!! I love her in red!


----------



## myown

lol at the cowboy boots


----------



## White Orchid

Her legs/thigh area are wider than her hips!  I wonder what size she is in jeans?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the last day of the tour.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LaAgradecida

Love them![emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## csshopper

purplepoodles said:


> Well they are both thin. William is on the thin side too. They look like a great healthy active couple.
> 
> 
> Mostly in awe of Kate's strength. Did you see her get off the plane 12pm uk time and walk down a flight of metal stairs holding Charlotte, all in very high heels. Big discussion about this at Pilates today.
> 
> I believe she is very healthy, fit and able to do what she needs to for her family and husband.



pp- this explains it.

The secret of Kate’s enviably toned figure? The plank! Sporty Duchess is a fan of muscle-tightening exercise and CrossFit

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ghtening-exercise-CrossFit.html#ixzz4Lsbuokcb


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte take a private aerial tour in a sea plane before departing to London ending their tour.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Third pic where Charlotte is pointing? Queen's mini-me!


----------



## cdtracing

Charlotte looks just like her royal grandmother!


----------



## missmoimoi

One last one!  Glad little George didn't fall into the water or anything LOL


----------



## myown

purplepoodles said:


> Well they are both thin. William is on the thin side too. They look like a great healthy active couple.
> 
> 
> Mostly in awe of Kate's strength. Did you see her get off the plane 12pm uk time and walk down a flight of metal stairs holding Charlotte, all in very high heels. Big discussion about this at Pilates today.
> 
> I believe she is very healthy, fit and able to do what she needs to for her family and husband.


she also carries Charlotte like nothing


----------



## Chagall

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Third pic where Charlotte is pointing? Queen's mini-me!


I noticed that too, she looks just like the queen in that picture. I was just about to post that.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Charlotte looks just like her royal grandmother!


You are right, the resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Chagall

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3481727
> View attachment 3481728
> View attachment 3481729
> View attachment 3481731
> View attachment 3481733
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte take a private aerial tour in a sea plane before departing to London ending their tour.


Cute how the kids are often colour coordinated, in this case the shorts and sweater.


----------



## Cloverberry

cafecreme15 said:


> Sorry if it's already been posted, but who makes the cream dress she wore at the party with the kids today? That collar is absolutely stunning! Not that I will be buying the dress...if only I had places to wear such things to!



See by Chloe

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/...der&siteID=QFGLnEolOWg-trh7lRfZRPXaLMBsWoBsSw


----------



## gelbergirl

Canada is so pretty, nice looking family too.
And, yes it was nice to see Kate embracing different shoes choices while touring.


----------



## leeann

Charlotte looks just like a mini Queen Elizabeth!


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Charlotte looks just like her royal grandmother!


I agree.  I don't see the resemblance to Kate at all.


----------



## purplepoodles

myown said:


> she also carries Charlotte like nothing



True! The family really lead active lives don't they?


----------



## purplepoodles

missmoimoi said:


> One last one!  Glad little George didn't fall into the water or anything LOL
> View attachment 3481849



Lol!


----------



## Esizzle

myown said:


> she also carries Charlotte like nothing


I know! Charlotte is a chubby tot too! and she seems very tall for her age, going after her tall parents and extended family. Kate caries her with one arm like its no big deal


----------



## Esizzle

Does anyone know what Kate's fitness regime is like? I know she has been spotted many times jogging around London. I see her as more of a pilates disciple at her country home.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3481519
> View attachment 3481520
> View attachment 3481521
> View attachment 3481522
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the last day of the tour.



The black pants with the white jacket is great! LOVE the shoes - yippee!!!!


----------



## hb925

Esizzle said:


> Does anyone know what Kate's fitness regime is like? I know she has been spotted many times jogging around London. I see her as more of a pilates disciple at her country home.



The DailyMail (not a very reliable source, so take with a grain of salt) says that she's very into CrossFit these days.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-fan-muscle-tightening-exercise-CrossFit.html


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Esizzle said:


> Does anyone know what Kate's fitness regime is like? I know she has been spotted many times jogging around London. I see her as more of a pilates disciple at her country home.



I think she could be doing a lot of things: jogging, pilates, gym, a lot of walking.. I think she likes the mix and would try anything when it comes to working out.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry carried out engagements yesterday to mark World Mental Health Day.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out her first solo overseas visit to the Netherlands today and met HM King Willem Alexander.


----------



## DiorT

I like the floral print dress. It is actually my phone wallpaper...Kate Spade design.


----------



## Sharont2305

I love it that recently she has been wearing her hair up, so elegant. I love that lavender suit, its very like ones Diana wore, and I believe it's a Catherine Walker one, a designer favoured by Diana too


----------



## alismarr

The Kate Spade dress and the 1970's hair do her no favours.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3490442
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490440
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry carried out engagements yesterday to mark World Mental Health Day.


God. That looks like something the Queen Mother would have worn.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3490449
> View attachment 3490450
> View attachment 3490451
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge carried out her first solo overseas visit to the Netherlands today and met HM King Willem Alexander.



Love this!!!! The cut of the jacket and skirt is fab on her as is the color!! Too bad it got so wrinkled. I wonder if she flew in in the morning and had that on all day. That would explain why it doesn't look fresh. She looks terrific tho only from the neck down.  Hair and make up choices add 10 years. This reminds me kinda of suits Princess Diana wore in her 30s that I loved. Anyway, great outfit!


----------



## myown

That Kate Spade dress does nothing good for her. It makes her body look miss-proportioned

She has worn way better dresses in the past!


----------



## lanasyogamama

That suit is so pretty, but it ages her.


----------



## afsweet

would like the suit in a different color. that pale periwinkle is matronly, but the cut is very flattering.


----------



## cdtracing

myown said:


> That Kate Spade dress does nothing good for her. It makes her body look miss-proportioned
> 
> She has worn way better dresses in the past!



This dress makes her look high waisted.  The color is pretty but the fit of the dress doesn't suit her body type. JMO


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carry out engagements in Manchester today.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This looks great. Love the ponytail.


----------



## cdtracing

William looks really good here.  I love Kate's shoes & clutch.  I still haven't decided on her dress.  It fits her well but I can't decide if I like the plaid.  They both look great in blue.


----------



## afsweet

I didn't like that plaid up close, but from a distance it works.


----------



## cdtracing

stephc005 said:


> I didn't like that plaid up close, but from a distance it works.



That's it!!  Thank you!!!!  I could  not put my finger on it.  I don't like it up close.


----------



## Esizzle

Love the hair, hate the plaid coatdress. She has been looking much healthier these days and fuller in the face. As opposed to looking really really skinny. Maybe preparing for baby #3?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined other members of the Royal Family at a reception for Team GB athletes of the 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Rio team.


----------



## Sasha2012

He may have his own special title when he's spending time in Scotland - the Earl of Strathearn.

But Prince William, 34, didn't quite get into the spirit of things as he arrived in Stirling this morning on an official visit.

The royal visited the Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders Regimental Museum where he received a traditional welcome from a kilt-clad bagpiper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...ives-warm-welcome-Scotland.html#ixzz4O11KyFRf


----------



## Bag*Snob

He needs some Crest White Strips.  I wonder if he would look better with his head shaved?


----------



## gazoo

I'd love to see her with plain ol' straightened, sleek hair. Just once. So bored of the curls.


----------



## Florasun

Bag*Snob said:


> He needs some Crest White Strips.


That would be so un-British.


----------



## VickyB

Bag*Snob said:


> He needs some Crest White Strips.  I wonder if he would look better with his head shaved?



Yes! He's got to embrace the full chrome dome! The patchy bald spots and wispy hairs are really aging him.


----------



## VickyB

gazoo said:


> I'd love to see her with plain ol' straightened, sleek hair. Just once. So bored of the curls.


She actually has major wavy/curly/frizzy hair. Check out the pics when they were on a beach vacation when she was pregnant with George.


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> View attachment 3503438
> 
> That would be so un-British.



It's posts like this that make me love you so much!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attends a reception and a movie premiere tonight in her role as patron of the charity Action on Addiction.


----------



## bisousx

Beautiful dress


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out engagements today.


----------



## cafecreme15

^^ LOVING that coat!! Any idea who the designer is?


----------



## Twelve

cafecreme15 said:


> ^^ LOVING that coat!! Any idea who the designer is?


The baby blue coat is by Mulberry


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join other members of the Royal Family at the Festival of Rememberance tonight.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge joined the Royal Family at Rememberance Sunday.


----------



## berrydiva

Loves the hats.


----------



## cdtracing

berrydiva said:


> Loves the hats.



So do I, especially Cam's hat!


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3511810
> View attachment 3511811
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge carried out engagements today.



Terrific!!!!!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement at the Natural History Museum.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge arrived at the Pace2Be awards reception at Mansion House tonight.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3528749
> View attachment 3528750
> View attachment 3528751
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement at the Natural History Museum.


My God, this building is exquisite!


----------



## White Orchid

Oh and I do love this all-black ensemble, from the dress to those sexy shoes.  Well done Kate.


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3528752
> View attachment 3528753
> View attachment 3528755
> View attachment 3528756
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge arrived at the Pace2Be awards reception at Mansion House tonight.


I love the black dress & shoes.  Anyone know who they're by???


----------



## Chloe302225

cdtracing said:


> I love the black dress & shoes.  Anyone know who they're by???


The dress is by Preen by Thornton Bregazzi and the shoes are Prada.


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> The dress is by Preen by Thornton Bregazzi and the shoes are Prada.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3528752
> View attachment 3528753
> View attachment 3528755
> View attachment 3528756
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge arrived at the Pace2Be awards reception at Mansion House tonight.


New shoes! She's wearing NEW SHOES!
See Kate, there are pumps out there that are a little more fun and interesting, that's all I've been trying to say... so go and get some more.


----------



## Chloe302225

Lounorada said:


> New shoes! She's wearing NEW SHOES!
> See Kate, there are pumps out there that are a little more fun and interesting, that's all I've been trying to say... so go and get some more.


Most of her recent appearances in the last few months have seen her wear various new shoe styles. She has been experimenting a bit more lately in her overall style these last few months.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> Most of her recent appearances in the last few months have seen her wear various new shoe styles. She has been experimenting a bit more lately in her overall style these last few months.


Long my it continue!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks great. I like when she pulls her hair back.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. I hate her makeup as usual.


----------



## lulu212121

Lounorada said:


> New shoes! She's wearing NEW SHOES!
> See Kate, there are pumps out there that are a little more fun and interesting, that's all I've been trying to say... so go and get some more.


Exactly!!! Every time I see her, I look straight to the feet!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join other members of the Royal Family at a memorial service for the late Duke of Westminister.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3533208
> View attachment 3533209


Love the coat and hat.
Would love to see her change her makeup look to something fresher, softer and more flattering. Less heavily filled eyebrows and harsh eyeliner.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> Love the coat and hat.
> Would love to see her change her makeup look to something fresher, softer and more flattering. Less heavily filled eyebrows and harsh eyeliner.



Totally! All the above things would help her look her age. Plus, I'll add tired old dated long hair to the need to refresh list.  Ya'll know I'm not a Kate fan, but many of her recent outfits have been shockingly terrific!!!!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend the annual Diplomatic Reception at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## zen1965

The posture of Prince Philip is simple amazing considering his age.


----------



## redney

I don't know royal protocol. Why doesn't Dutchess Catherine wear a sash, like the other women (and men)?
Great picture of the Queen and 2 future Kings.


----------



## Chloe302225

redney said:


> I don't know royal protocol. Why doesn't Dutchess Catherine wear a sash, like the other women (and men)?
> Great picture of the Queen and 2 future Kings.


Those sashes relate to the Order of the Garter and the Royal Victorian Order. The Duchess of Cambridge hasnt been awarded either yet.


----------



## zen1965

The Queen awards those quite sparingly. Sophie of Wessex only received one after ten years of marriage. Diana and Fergie never had the honor.


----------



## redney

Chloe302225 said:


> Those sashes relate to the Order of the Garter and the Royal Victorian Order. The Duchess of Cambridge hasnt been awarded either yet.


Thank you!


----------



## afsweet

Catherine looks great in that dress. Red is a lovely color on her. I'd love to wear a tiara for a day lol.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Her hair, the tiara, the make-up, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lounorada

That tiara 
It looks like she does her own makeup... and not very well I might add.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> That tiara
> It looks like she does her own makeup... and not very well I might add.



No she's not that good at it but she looks like one of us.  You know, human.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> No she's not that good at it but she looks like one of us.  You know, human.


Maybe, but that's no excuse to apply makeup badly. All she needs is a few simple tips and lessons to improve application.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's never going to change that makeup. The whole family does that look. She could have a make up artist in addition to her hairdresser but she's obviously set in that style.


----------



## LaAgradecida

I say good for her for being REAL.


----------



## Chloe302225

Lounorada said:


> That tiara
> It looks like she does her own makeup... and not very well I might add.


May I ask what is particularly bad about it? I know it definitely does not look professionally done but in your opinion what is bad about the application?


----------



## Hobbsy

I agree, what's so bad about her makeup?


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> May I ask what is particularly bad about it? I know it definitely does not look professionally done but in your opinion what is bad about the application?



To me, her skin undertones appear to be warm, yet she wears blush and lip colours that are for skin that has cool undertones and it washes her out, IMO.

Instead of wearing colours with a cool undertone (pink, red, blue) she should wear shades with warmer tones (golden, peach, yellow) on her cheeks and lips.

Then, her eyebrows are always filled in far too heavy and a shade or two too dark making her eyebrows look too severe. She should go one or two shades lighter and brush it out a bit after filling which softens the eyebrows and makes it more natural looking.

Her application of eye shadow is very amateurish. It's blotchy and not blended well, like she dabbed the brush (or whatever applicator) into the shadow multiple times and threw it on her face without shaking the excess shadow off the brush beforehand, then not blending it in well. The same goes for eyeliner, she's far too heavy handed when applying it and doesn’t blend it at all, from what I can see.
She doesn't need to put eyeliner on her waterline, nor does she need clumpy mascara on her bottom lashes- both make her eyes look heavy and tired.

Whether her makeup is applied by herself or a 'professional', it's applied badly and whoever it is, should be taught how to do so correctly. All the things I have listed are easily fixed, it’s just to change bad little habits... and to apply makeup in a  bright, well lit space with NATURAL LIGHT!


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> I agree, what's so bad about her makeup?


It doesn't go with her skin tone, it actually looks kinda cheap.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> To me, her skin undertones appear to be warm, yet she wears blush and lip colours that are for skin that has cool undertones and it washes her out, IMO.
> 
> Instead of wearing colours with a cool undertone (pink, red, blue) she should wear shades with warmer tones (golden, peach, yellow) on her cheeks and lips.
> 
> Then, her eyebrows are always filled in far too heavy and a shade or two too dark making her eyebrows look too severe. She should go one or two shades lighter and brush it out a bit after filling which softens the eyebrows and makes it more natural looking.
> 
> Her application of eye shadow is very amateurish. It's blotchy and not blended well, like she dabbed the brush (or whatever applicator) into the shadow multiple times and threw it on her face without shaking the excess shadow off the brush beforehand, then not blending it in well. The same goes for eyeliner, she's far too heavy handed when applying it and doesn’t blend it at all, from what I can see.
> She doesn't need to put eyeliner on her waterline, nor does she need clumpy mascara on her bottom lashes- both make her eyes look heavy and tired.
> 
> Whether her makeup is applied by herself or a 'professional', it's applied badly and whoever it is, should be taught how to do so correctly. All the things I have listed are easily fixed, it’s just to change bad little habits... and to apply makeup in a  bright, well lit space with NATURAL LIGHT!



HAHA I just gave Melania a makeover in her thread.  We should get our own category on the forum!


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm not a very observant person.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> HAHA I just gave Melania a makeover in her thread.  We should get our own category on the forum!


 Here for that!


----------



## mkr

I'm still not complaining.  We see so much excess on these celebrities that she is refreshing.

Maybe she really doesn't like makeup and that's why she puts so little effort into it.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> Here for that!


----------



## White Orchid

stephc005 said:


> Catherine looks great in that dress. Red is a lovely color on her. I'd love to wear a tiara for a day lol.


I would wear one every day if it was socially acceptable and I didn't look like a damn fool


----------



## horse17

Lounorada said:


> To me, her skin undertones appear to be warm, yet she wears blush and lip colours that are for skin that has cool undertones and it washes her out, IMO.
> 
> Instead of wearing colours with a cool undertone (pink, red, blue) she should wear shades with warmer tones (golden, peach, yellow) on her cheeks and lips.
> 
> Then, her eyebrows are always filled in far too heavy and a shade or two too dark making her eyebrows look too severe. She should go one or two shades lighter and brush it out a bit after filling which softens the eyebrows and makes it more natural looking.
> 
> Her application of eye shadow is very amateurish. It's blotchy and not blended well, like she dabbed the brush (or whatever applicator) into the shadow multiple times and threw it on her face without shaking the excess shadow off the brush beforehand, then not blending it in well. The same goes for eyeliner, she's far too heavy handed when applying it and doesn’t blend it at all, from what I can see.
> She doesn't need to put eyeliner on her waterline, nor does she need clumpy mascara on her bottom lashes- both make her eyes look heavy and tired.
> 
> Whether her makeup is applied by herself or a 'professional', it's applied badly and whoever it is, should be taught how to do so correctly. All the things I have listed are easily fixed, it’s just to change bad little habits... and to apply makeup in a  bright, well lit space with NATURAL LIGHT!


Actually, to me it seems her skin looks more like a cool undertone..?...blue eyes/dark brunette...


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I would wear one every day if it was socially acceptable and I didn't look like a damn fool



Me, too.  I would look like an idiot if I wore one.....but I would be a stylin' idiot!!


----------



## gazoo

Her makeup is changing a little bit. I hope it continues to evolve. Red and blue look beautiful on her, strong jewel tones, so I think she's more cooler toned as well. Her makeup is simply too matte and harsh (not well blended). Heavy dark brows. It ages her, IMO. If she lined her eyes differently, softer like, and used products with a more dewy finish, I think she'd look younger. But, she's much better put together than the other royal, Luxembourg's Princess Stephanie, who doesn't seem to wear hardly any makeup or put much thought into anything she wears. I think Kate is beautiful and seems a perfect match for William. I kind of like that she's not a glamour girl, but softer makeup is everyone's friend once the skin starts aging a bit either from sun damage or plain old aging. JMO


----------



## Lounorada

horse17 said:


> Actually, to me it seems her skin looks more like a cool undertone..?...blue eyes/dark brunette...


Just because she has blue eyes/dark hair doesn't automatically mean her skin has cool undertones.
 Its easy to spot with the blue/pink blush (and lip colour) she wears, it completely washes her out and clashes  with her skin tone.
Warmer tones would look much better on her!


----------



## mkr

That was Diana's tiara...


----------



## Chloe302225

mkr said:


> That was Diana's tiara...


Actually it belongs to the Queen, she just loaned it to Diana.


----------



## horse17

Lounorada said:


> Just because she has blue eyes/dark hair doesn't automatically mean her skin has cool undertones.
> Its easy to spot with the blue/pink blush (and lip colour) she wears, it completely washes her out and clashes  with her skin tone.
> Warmer tones would look much better on her!


I know...everyone tells.me I have war


Lounorada said:


> Just because she has blue eyes/dark hair doesn't automatically mean her skin has cool undertones.
> Its easy to spot with the blue/pink blush (and lip colour) she wears, it completely washes her out and clashes  with her skin tone.
> Warmer tones would look much better on her!


That's true....I think I just gravitate to cooler tones as a brunette myself..


----------



## Lounorada

horse17 said:


> I know...everyone tells.me I have war
> 
> That's true....I think I just gravitate to cooler tones as a brunette myself..


Yeah, it's whatever a person likes that's most important but I always treat makeup and clothing colours differently.

I'm a brunette with blue/grey eyes (with a hint of hazel), my skin is a much warmer tone than Kates and when it comes to makeup I have to wear warmer tones.
If I wore the pink/blue blusher (that Kate looks like she has on in those recent pics), I'd look sickly, completely washed out. Same goes for blue/red lipstick, it looks odd on me. So I have to go for orange/red.
But when it comes to wearing cooler colours in _clothes_, they look good on me and the same goes for Kate!
As long as the individual knows what colours compliment them whether in makeup or clothes, they will look great!
Colouring is a funny thing, everyone is different


----------



## horse17

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, it's whatever a person likes that's most important but I always treat makeup and clothing colours differently.
> I know what you mean when I lighten my hair from brunette to maybe more highlights than usual I feel totally washed out.., I find that with a lot of brunettes that I know when they go lighter they look washed out who knows
> 
> I'm a brunette with blue/grey eyes (with a hint of hazel), my skin is a much warmer tone than Kates and when it comes to makeup I have to wear warmer tones.
> If I wore the pink/blue blusher (that Kate looks like she has on in those recent pics), I'd look sickly, completely washed out. Same goes for blue/red lipstick, it looks odd on me. So I have to go for orange/red.
> But when it comes to wearing cooler colours in _clothes_, they look good on me and the same goes for Kate!
> As long as the individual knows what colours compliment them whether in makeup or clothes, they will look great!
> Colouring is a funny thing, everyone is different


----------



## horse17

Sorry for not posting correctly this always happens when I'm on my phone


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> Actually it belongs to the Queen, she just loaned it to Diana.



I think the Lover's Knot Tiara was actually given to Diana by QE2's mother, the Queen Mum.  But upon Diana's death the tiara was returned to the Queen's possession.


----------



## Chloe302225

cdtracing said:


> I think the Lover's Knot Tiara was actually given to Diana by QE2's mother, the Queen Mum.  But upon Diana's death the tiara was returned to the Queen's possession.


No, it was actually a lifetime loan from QEII but was taken back upon her divorce from Charles.


----------



## VickyB

LaAgradecida said:


> I say good for her for being REAL.



 She's attending one of the most important events the Queen hosts each year. She should look flawless. She can save "being real" for when she's taking the kids to the park.


----------



## VickyB

Lounorada said:


> To me, her skin undertones appear to be warm, yet she wears blush and lip colours that are for skin that has cool undertones and it washes her out, IMO.
> 
> Instead of wearing colours with a cool undertone (pink, red, blue) she should wear shades with warmer tones (golden, peach, yellow) on her cheeks and lips.
> 
> Then, her eyebrows are always filled in far too heavy and a shade or two too dark making her eyebrows look too severe. She should go one or two shades lighter and brush it out a bit after filling which softens the eyebrows and makes it more natural looking.
> 
> Her application of eye shadow is very amateurish. It's blotchy and not blended well, like she dabbed the brush (or whatever applicator) into the shadow multiple times and threw it on her face without shaking the excess shadow off the brush beforehand, then not blending it in well. The same goes for eyeliner, she's far too heavy handed when applying it and doesn’t blend it at all, from what I can see.
> She doesn't need to put eyeliner on her waterline, nor does she need clumpy mascara on her bottom lashes- both make her eyes look heavy and tired.
> 
> Whether her makeup is applied by herself or a 'professional', it's applied badly and whoever it is, should be taught how to do so correctly. All the things I have listed are easily fixed, it’s just to change bad little habits... and to apply makeup in a  bright, well lit space with NATURAL LIGHT!



I especially agree about those eyebrows!!! I've been going on about them for ages. It looks like she uses a black Sharpie to fill them in.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> I would wear one every day if it was socially acceptable and I didn't look like a damn fool



I totally agree but for the "looking like a damn fool " part


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> That was Diana's tiara...


Love this picture of Diana! She looks so fresh and devilish! Charisma jumps off the screen. Not so much for Kate.


----------



## CobaltBlu

So...I wore a tiara to a murder mystery gathering and I gotta tell you ladies, it is an excellent accessory, even in crystal. Really gives you a lift. We all need to wear them more often.


----------



## mkr

CobaltBlu said:


> So...I wore a tiara to a murder mystery gathering and I gotta tell you ladies, it is an excellent accessory, even in crystal. Really gives you a lift. We all need to wear them more often.


Does this tiara have real jewels in it?  Is it some old thing you had laying around the house?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## CobaltBlu

mkr said:


> Does this tiara have real jewels in it?  Is it some old thing you had laying around the house?  I'm intrigued.


No, no real jewels. It was a very nice one, with sterling silver. I dont know if there is a mid range tiara, but it felt like that. I borrowed it from a friend with a long theater background. It could have been rose cut diamonds, not sure. It was in a nice box, older, like from the 70s.


----------



## wantitneedit

CobaltBlu said:


> So...I wore a tiara to a murder mystery gathering and I gotta tell you ladies, it is an excellent accessory, even in crystal. Really gives you a lift. We all need to wear them more often.


CB, you cannot reveal this and not have pics!! Come on, you tease!!!!!


----------



## Stansy

I wore a small tiara to my wedding. No veil, simple but classic hairstyle. I still think it looked great...


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge joins a cub scout meeting to celebrate 100 years of the organization.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined Prince Harry at a christmas party in support of their Heads Together mental health program.


----------



## poopsie

LOL
y'all remind me of Amy Farrah Fowler


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, their children Prince George and Princess Charlotte along with Prince Harry arrive to the Queen's annual Christmas Lunch at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## mkr

I can't imagine driving on the left side of the road, with the steering wheel on the right.  I would kill or injure massive amounts of people.


----------



## gelbergirl

Prince William and Prince Harry replace Queen Elizabeth II in rugby roles
(sorry I do not know how to post actual article. )


----------



## Chloe302225

QEII has also stepped down as the Patron of Wimbledon  and the Duchess of Cambridge will take over.


----------



## chowlover2

mkr said:


> I can't imagine driving on the left side of the road, with the steering wheel on the right.  I would kill or injure massive amounts of people.


I feel the same way. And imagine making a turn at an intersection? Makes me shudder...


----------



## jiangjiang

mkr said:


> I can't imagine driving on the left side of the road, with the steering wheel on the right.  I would kill or injure massive amounts of people.



Hahahaha I can't imagine driving on the right side of the road [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

jiangjiang said:


> Hahahaha I can't imagine driving on the right side of the road [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


It's all whatever you are used to I suppose!


----------



## poopsie

mkr said:


> I can't imagine driving on the left side of the road, with the steering wheel on the right.  I would kill or injure massive amounts of people.




LOL I felt the same way about the suicide lanes in Tucson and the traffic circles in Mexico


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge will also take over as patron of the Lawn Tennis Association and Action for Children from QEII. Prince William will be the new patron of Welsh Rugby Union as QEII steps down from that position as well.


----------



## chowlover2

poopsie said:


> LOL I felt the same way about the suicide lanes in Tucson and the traffic circles in Mexico


In the East we have traffic circles in NJ and I hate them. I bet William and Kate would hate them too!


----------



## White Orchid

jiangjiang said:


> Hahahaha I can't imagine driving on the right side of the road [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Never visit Australia then, lol.


----------



## jiangjiang

White Orchid said:


> Never visit Australia then, lol.



Hahahaha too late! Visited it 15 years ago, luckily someone else drove for me [emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## jiangjiang

chowlover2 said:


> It's all whatever you are used to I suppose!



Totally! Imaging driving through Channel tunnel, coming in on the left side of the road, out of right side of the road. [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Hessefan

jiangjiang said:


> Totally! Imaging driving through Channel tunnel, coming in on the left side of the road, out of right side of the road. [emoji85][emoji85]



It's not bad at all, there are signs everywhere, telling you which side to drive on! [emoji1]


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> In the East we have traffic circles in NJ and I hate them. I bet William and Kate would hate them too!


We're getting the traffic circles down South too.  Most people don't know how to use them so it can get frustrating.
DH is comfortable driving on either side of the road & prefers to rent a vehicle when we travel out of country.  So when we travel, he drives.  I've driven on the left a few time while in the Caribbean but I'm not comfortable with it.  I prefer to have someone drive me.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge with their children Prince George and Princess Charlotte attend church with the Middleton family for Christmas.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Charlotte's little hair flip is so cute!


----------



## chelseavrb

I quite like her Christmas look.  Beautiful as always.


----------



## mkr

I love Kate's coat.


----------



## Lounorada

Kate looks great in burgundy.
I like that they're outfits are _subtly_ coordinated. They are such an adorable family!


----------



## berrydiva

Kate's coat is beautiful. And the coordination is so smartly done.



Chloe302225 said:


> May I ask what is particularly bad about it? I know it definitely does not look professionally done but in your opinion what is bad about the application?





Hobbsy said:


> I agree, what's so bad about her makeup?


The first thing I always see are her eyebrows and eye makeup. Her eyebrows are always too heavy and eyeshadow application is always messy.  I have hooded eyes, as she does, so I understand how tricky it is to apply eyeshadow sometimes...it took me a long time to learn a better application technique that didn't leave my shadow looking messy.



Chloe302225 said:


> No, it was actually a lifetime loan from QEII but was taken back upon her divorce from Charles.


Interesting. I thought she gifted it to Kate.


----------



## mkr

Haha I thought you'd appreciate this GIF of Kate throwing a little shade.


----------



## Lounorada

Lounorada said:


> Kate looks great in burgundy.
> I like that *they're* outfits are _subtly_ coordinated. They are such an adorable family!


Ugh, grammar correction for my own post: 'their' not 'they're'


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with the Middleton family join the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at church today.


----------



## joyeaux

I love Pippa's ensemble today. So glad the Queen made an appearance too!


----------



## berrydiva

I love Pippa's hat.


----------



## sdkitty

so the queen is 90 and hasn't stepped down and let Charles assume the throne.  Do you Brits think Charles will be skipped and William will be next?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Charles can't be skipped unless he dies before his mother.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Charles can't be skipped unless he dies before his mother.


so do  you think the queen doesn't think he's fit and that's why she's not stepping down?  he's in his 60's and she's 90.  wouldn't you think it would be time?


----------



## Esizzle

sdkitty said:


> so do  you think the queen doesn't think he's fit and that's why she's not stepping down?  he's in his 60's and she's 90.  wouldn't you think it would be time?


Do British Monarchs usually step down? I think Queen sees it as her duty to be a Monarch until the day she cant anymore. So she will go on until the day she dies and then Charles will go on until he dies. At least thats what William and Kate are hoping for I am sure lol


----------



## Chloe302225

sdkitty said:


> so do  you think the queen doesn't think he's fit and that's why she's not stepping down?  he's in his 60's and she's 90.  wouldn't you think it would be time?


That is not how it works for the British Royals. They dont step down like in other European Monarchies. It is not a situation where she doesn think he is fit for the role but one that is as long as she is alive and capable of carrying out her duties she will remain as the Queen.


----------



## Chloe302225

Esizzle said:


> Do British Monarchs usually step down? I think Queen sees it as her duty to be a Monarch until the day she cant anymore. So she will go on until the day she dies and then Charles will go on until he dies. At least thats what William and Kate are hoping for I am sure lol


That is exactly how it works in the UK. They are not like some of  their European counterparts who step down from the role as a way of retirement


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Canbridge carried out her first official engagement of the year at The Anna Freud Centre today.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like that coat and her hair.


----------



## berrydiva

Love that coat.


----------



## Esizzle

She always wears the best coats.


----------



## VickyB

Loving the pleats on this coat!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Loving that coat!!!  She looks good here.


----------



## alansgail

She wears it well!


----------



## Lounorada

She always looks great in vibrant, jewel colours.
The fit of that coat is impeccable.


----------



## mkr

Who makes her clothes?


----------



## Chloe302225

mkr said:


> Who makes her clothes?



Kate's coat is by Eponine.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry attend a briefing to outline their Heads Together campaign intiatives going forward in 2017.


----------



## cjy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I really like that coat and her hair.


Me too!!


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks great in the pics above, that dress and clutch are nice too.
She ruined the look with the frumpy shoes.


----------



## nastasja

I see you, Harry [emoji7]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her hair is gorgeous.


----------



## Esizzle

Her hair and dress are cute! Even her eye makeup looks great. 

Those heels are horrendous...


----------



## myown

great dress!


----------



## White Orchid

Those shoes remind me of something the Queen would wear.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Those shoes remind me of something the Queen would wear.


I was just gonna say...


----------



## Stansy

Love the heels! (Tod´s?)


----------



## afsweet

Cute dress, and I'm always envious of her hair. Bet those shoes are comfortable.


----------



## berrydiva

Her hair looks normal for her, no? Did she do something different, I'm not seeing it?


----------



## Chloe302225

Stansy said:


> Love the heels! (Tod´s?)


Yes,  they are by Tod's.


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Her hair looks normal for her, no? Did she do something different, I'm not seeing it?


dailyfail is acting like she got extensions


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visiting a children's hospice today.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good! That colour green suits her so well.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It really does, she looks great!


----------



## gazoo

Holy moly, no lower eyeliner!!


----------



## berrydiva

She wears color well


----------



## labelwhore04

gazoo said:


> Holy moly, no lower eyeliner!!



It looks so much better


----------



## LaAgradecida

Green is amazing on her!


----------



## Tivo

Natalie Dormer always reminds me of Kate on GOT's.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry join athletes  training for the London Marathon in participation with their Heads Together initiative for mental health.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3595769
> View attachment 3595770
> View attachment 3595771
> View attachment 3595772
> View attachment 3595773
> View attachment 3595774
> View attachment 3595777
> View attachment 3595778
> View attachment 3595779
> View attachment 3595780
> 
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry join athletes  training for the London Marathon in participation with their Heads Together initiative for mental health.


They're so cute together when they're goofing around. They look really happy here.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> They're so cute together when they're goofing around. They look really happy here.


yes I like them
I think she's very pretty....doesn't have to be movie star beautiful and have PS; she seems to be perfect for him


----------



## Tivo

^^^
Happiness always makes a woman more beautiful.


----------



## Esizzle

OMG! The race thing is so cute!! Kate looks lovely and she always shines when she is doing something sports related.


----------



## VickyB

She looks great! This is when she is at her best - casual.


----------



## theDuchess26

I like when the three of them have engagements together, and Kate looks really good with her hair pulled back


----------



## Stansy

theDuchess26 said:


> I like when the three of them have engagements together, and Kate looks really good with her hair pulled back


Me too - it would/will be interesting to see Meghan interact with them!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge visit a primary school in support of Mental Health Week and their Heads Together Intiative.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carry out an engagement to further the dialogue on mental health.


----------



## cafecreme15

Kate does the jewel tones so well! That green ensemble and this purple one suit her!


----------



## myown

i so looove that pink outfit!


----------



## VickyB

The purple suite is fabulous!!!!! I liked the red one better with the black t-neck under the jacket and boots.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend the BAFTAS


----------



## myown

dresses like this dont suit anybody


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cdtracing

I love those earrings!!!


----------



## Lounorada

MAJOR improvement with her makeup, she looks lovely... and fresh!
No heavy eyeliner along her lower lashes, no heavy, filled-in brows (they look really natural) and her blush has a warmer tone to it.
Yes Kate!





Hate the dress, but I like that she went for a different silhouette to her usual style. This is more fun and youthful.


----------



## LaAgradecida

She looks FABULOUS!!!! And happy! Love it!!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Esizzle

Love the makeup, hair and jewelry. I like the style of the dress but not the print of it. She looks so tiny!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Esizzle said:


> Love the makeup, hair and jewelry. I like the style of the dress but not the print of it. She looks so tiny!



That's all I keep looking at, how tiny her waist is!


----------



## green.bee

Nice hair and makeup but I don't like that dress and earrings at all.


----------



## hb925

Wow! The change in makeup really took years away. Not a fan of the dress but the jewelry [emoji7]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love the dress but it does not look good on her and her posture is not good in it. I love the hair.


----------



## VickyB

Love the dress!!! She's been making bolder fashion choices recently. Yippee!!!! The make up is better. She is painfully thin and not in a good way.  Yikes!


----------



## afsweet

I like the top of the dress but not loving the bottom shape. and tiered look. her makeup is looking a lot better, which I never thought would happen.


----------



## berrydiva

Her makeup looks sooooooo much better!


----------



## berrydiva

cj0617 said:


> Wow! The change in makeup really took years away. Not a fan of the dress but the jewelry [emoji7]


Just goes to show how people age themselves sometimes with their makeup choices.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry filmed a warm up session to be aired in a programme in support of their Heads Together Intiative and the London Marathon.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement as the Patron of the Air Commandment of the Air Cadets.


----------



## afsweet

love the coat!


----------



## White Orchid

I'd like to see Kate in a Marchesa creation like this.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3605511
> View attachment 3605512
> View attachment 3605513
> View attachment 3605514
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement as the Patron of the Air Commandment of the Air Cadets.



ohhh la la her hair!!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out her first engagement as the new patron of Action on Addiction in Wales today. She took over the patronage from the Queen.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has fabulous hair and she looks great in red, although I'm not into that suit.


----------



## Sasha2012

Dressed in a metallic dress and platinum heels, the Duchess of Cambridge dazzled as she stepped out with Prince William for a Buckingham Palace reception tonight.

The royal couple joined the Queen and Prince Philip as they hosted an evening celebrating Britain's close ties with India, marking the launch of the UK-India Year of Culture 2017.

The royals greeted a glittering line-up of high-profile sports stars, actors, musicians, politicians and diplomats at the festive affair, which was brought to life with the sights, smells and tastes of India.

Outside a giant peacock - the national bird of India - was projected onto the facade of Buckingham Palace, allowing passing Londoners to feel part of the celebrations.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...uckingham-Palace-reception.html#ixzz4Zwn3IV00


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sasha2012

The Duchess of Cambridge kicked off her glittering heels to visit a children's hospital this morning.

Kate, who last night wore a £590 pair of platinum lamé Oscar de la Renta stilettos to a Buckingham Palace engagement with the Queen, donned a blue Rebecca Taylor suit flecked with silver thread for her visit to Ronald McDonald House Evelina London on Tuesday.

The cinched-in blazer showcased her tiny waist, while elegant fringing detail along the skirt's hem gave a stylish twist to an otherwise businesslike outfit.

Kate, who wore her hair swept back into a half-chignon, received a posey on arrival from eight-year-old Isabelle Randall whose brother Luke, aged six, is staying at Evelina Hospital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...visits-children-s-hospital.html#ixzz4ZzINqjRA


----------



## afsweet

that metallic dress is pretty but washes her out. the blue suit looks great on her.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks fantastic in that blue suit, that's a great colour on her.


----------



## VickyB

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She has fabulous hair and she looks great in red, although I'm not into that suit.


ITA. There is something off about the design of this suit. The proportions/cuts of the jacket and the skirt don't blend well. Not liking the hair. The hair needs revamping or at least 3 inches cut off.


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3618988
> View attachment 3618990
> View attachment 3618992
> View attachment 3618993



Another good choice for Kate! It's still a bit square but she's showing some flair!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Love the blue suit!!!! The hair styling is doing nothing for her. Wonder why she doesn't do a chic pony tail for some of these occasions?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join other members of the Royal Family at the unveiling of a new war memorial.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sasha2012

A grim-faced Prince William had his wife Kate by his side today as he was forced back to work for his first public appearance since his boozy 'lads-only' skiing break to the Alps.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are honouring soldiers from the Irish Guards on St Patrick's Day in London before travelling to France for a two-day Brexit charm offensive.

After his Alpine exploits last weekend William looked pensive and self-conscious as his smiling wife, wearing all-green, had a cascade of shamrocks - the national emblem of Ireland - pinned to her coat.

Later today William, who has been accused of being 'workshy', will make his first official visit to Paris just months before the 20th anniversary of his mother Princess Diana's death.

He has travelled privately to the French capital in the past, including with his brother Harry, but there are no plans for him to visit the Pont de l’Alma tunnel or the Flame of Freedom memorial close to where she died.

The royal couple will also meet outgoing President Francois Hollande and are guests of honour at a black tie dinner attended by actress Kristin Scott-Thomas, French acting stars Jean Reno and Audrey Tautou, and former Arsenal footballer Robert Pires.

The trip, which includes tickets to the Six Nations match between France and Wales tomorrow and a meeting with Bataclan massacre survivors, was planned to coincide with Theresa May's decision to trigger Article 50 this month because officials hope the royals will help charm the French ahead of Brexit negotiations.

But the crucial 48-hour 'soft power' visit has been overshadowed by William's boozy trip to Verbier where he was seen 'dad dancing' with his mates and partying with beautiful women, including a former topless model.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ate-s-dancing-weekend-away.html#ixzz4baYFbS83


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have landed in Paris to begin their official visit.


----------



## Lounorada

That dark green coat is beautiful and it looks great on her!
Hate that hat though. The colour may match the coat, but the odd shape does _not_ match the coat. A more classic & simple pillbox hat would have been a better choice. The whole look is so much better minus the hat, with her hair down! ^
The gold shamrock brooch is lovely.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> That dark green coat is beautiful and it looks great on her!
> Hate that hat though. The colour may match the coat, but the odd shape does _not_ match the coat. A more classic & simple pillbox hat would have been a better choice. The whole look is so much better minus the hat, with her hair down! ^
> The gold shamrock brooch is lovely.


yes, I was thinking their custom of having to wear hats all the time must be a PITA.  I agree the coat is nice on her


----------



## afsweet

love that coat!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a reception at the British Embassy in Paris.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

We've discussed before that she looks good in actual hats and should wear them more instead of the fascinators. I like the coat too.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a Gala dinner tonight in Paris.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cafecreme15

This dark green color is GORGEOUS on Kate!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## berrydiva

I hate the length of the black dress but the dress looks good on her. She has the best coats....I want them all!


----------



## VickyB

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3636441
> View attachment 3636442



I like the green coat and I like the hat with it.

Like the black dress but I don't think black is a good color on her.

Don't like the Jenny gown but her hair looks good the way she's wearing it.

William is looking old.

I read this in the Daily Fail:  
_After all, she married a handsome prince charming — and ended up with a bald bloke dad dancing in his Hush Puppies, cavorting with a bunch of random women._


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She almost has a waist and hips in that black dress! I love her pearl necklace.


----------



## Vintage Leather

I love the cut of the black dress, and the style of it - but I would love it even more in a jewel tone.  Black and white really aren't her colors - leave those to her grandma-in-law! As for the white dress the next day - her smile is always her best accessory...

 She looks stunning in jewel tones.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carrying out a second day of engagements in Paris.


----------



## kkfiregirl

She's such a beautiful girl.


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3636543
> View attachment 3636544
> View attachment 3636545
> View attachment 3636546
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have landed in Paris to begin their official visit.


I love her coat!!!  Didn't care too much for the fastener hat, though.  I think she looks good in a hat but I think another style hat would have looked better...perhaps something military inspired to go with her coat.   The Shamrock brooch, along with the shamrock bouquet, was a nice touch.  I love her in this shade of green!


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> yes, I was thinking their custom of having to wear hats all the time must be a PITA.  I agree the coat is nice on her



I love hats but don't wear them much except in the winter.  What I hate about hats is having hat hair when you take them off. LOL


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3636614
> View attachment 3636615
> View attachment 3636616
> View attachment 3636617
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a reception at the British Embassy in Paris.



I like this black tea length dress &  I love her pearl suite.  Is this something new???  I don't think I've seen this before.  Any info on it??


----------



## cdtracing

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3636799
> View attachment 3636800
> View attachment 3636801
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a Gala dinner tonight in Paris.


Beautiful dress but I think Kate looks better in color.  The silver metallic seems to wash her out a bit.  I can't imagine that this dress would be comfortable to sit in with all the bead work &  sequins.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a rugby match in Paris.


----------



## VickyB

Like the red coat.

Finally, she carries a Chanel bag but it's an ugly one.  I hate that gold hard metal handle it has - looks totally out of place with the rest of the bag.


----------



## gelbergirl

Beautiful photos of these two in Paris!


----------



## bisousx

She has a lovely smile. What's odd is I noticed she's always laughing when no one else is...


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> She has a lovely smile. What's odd is I noticed she's always laughing when no one else is...



OMG! That is so true!!!!!!


----------



## HandbagAngel

bisousx said:


> She has a lovely smile. What's odd is I noticed she's always laughing when no one else is...



I think it probably because she knew the cameras are on her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that Eiffel Tower pic


----------



## Lounorada

She looks lovely in that Chanel coat-dress.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carrying out an engagement in London today in association with the Heads Together campaign.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like these pictures from the Musee d'Orsay last week.










Zimbio


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess's speech today:


*'Before I begin, I know you would all want to join me in sending our thoughts and prayers to all those sadly affected by yesterday’s terrible attack in Westminster.  We will be thinking of all the families, as we discuss the important issues we're here to talk about.I would like to thank Best Beginnings for inviting me here to introduce the 'Out of The Blue' series.  This collection of films highlights how vital it is to be open about our mental health especially in the early years of parenthood.Personally, becoming a mother has been such a rewarding and wonderful experience.  However, at times it has also been a huge challenge- even for me who has support at home that most mothers do not. Nothing can really prepare you for you the sheer overwhelming experience of what it means to become a mother.  It is full of complex emotions of joy, exhaustion, love, and worry, all mixed together.  Your fundamental identity changes overnight.  You go from thinking of yourself as primarily an individual, to suddenly being a mother, first and foremost.And yet there is no rule book, no right or wrong - you just have to make it up and do the very best you can to care for your family.  For many mothers, myself included, this can, at times lead to lack of confidence and feelings of ignorance. Sadly, for some mothers, this experience can be made so much harder due to challenges with their own mental health.  Two in ten women will suffer mental health issues that can occur during pregnancy and in the year after birth, often clouding their moments of joy with a real sense of darkness and isolation.  Many of these women also suffer in silence, overwhelmed by negative feelings, but also afraid to admit to the struggles they are facing due to the fear or shame of what others might think if they “aren’t coping”. Some of this fear is about the pressure to be a perfect parent; pretending we're all coping perfectly and loving every minute of it.  It's right to talk about motherhood as a wonderful thing, but we also need to talk about its stresses and strains.  It’s ok not to find it easy.  Asking for help should not be seen as a sign of weakness.
If any of us caught a fever during pregnancy, we would seek advice and support from a doctor.  Getting help with our mental health is no different – our children need us to look after ourselves and get the support we need.Conversations are crucial for mental wellbeing and they should be part of everyday family life.  Talking about a problem with a friend or another trusted person can be the beginning of getting better. This week, as we look forward to Mother’s Day, I would love to see everyone celebrate and value the fundamental importance that mothers play in family life. Mothers take on an overwhelming responsibility of caring for their families.  Their role is vital in providing unconditional love, care, and support at home, particularly in the early years of a child’s development. We therefore should do everything we can to support and value their hard work. The work of Best Beginnings is vital.  By providing tools and resources to help parents establish their own confidence and their own self-awareness, Best Beginnings enables mothers and fathers to do the best they can for their families.
The Out of the Blue films you are about to see are also an amazing example to all parents, that starting conversations and asking for support is a real source of strength.  They have been created with real parents, talking honestly and openly about their own experiences of parenthood. '*


----------



## Lounorada

That last outfit is adorable and youthful, while still being event-appropriate and classic!
It's also great to see her still sporting the softer looking makeup.


----------



## White Orchid

I wonder if that lady in green now regrets wearing that dress.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3643476
> View attachment 3643477
> View attachment 3643478
> View attachment 3643479
> View attachment 3643481
> View attachment 3643482
> View attachment 3643491



Love this outfit It's so adorably retro!


----------



## cdtracing

White Orchid said:


> I wonder if that lady in green now regrets wearing that dress.



 I wonder the same thing.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attends a  charity gala tonight in honour of her patronage of National Portrait Gallery at the gallery.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I love that off-white dress!


----------



## berrydiva

I love that red outfit! She looks really good at the charity gala. 

Her makeup looks so much better but she's still too heavy on the liner on her lid. I had to learn the hard way that with hooded eyes, you need a significantly thin line. I used Ava Gardner as my makeup inspiration since she has really hooded eyes too.


----------



## afsweet

that dress looks great on her and complements her eyes


----------



## queennadine

Gorgeous dress!!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have dinner at the home of Pippa Middleton and her fiance along with other family members in the lead up to Pippa's wedding.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3653778
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have dinner at the home of Pippa Middleton and her fiance along with other family members in the lead up to Pippa's wedding.
> 
> View attachment 3653774
> View attachment 3653775


nice to see them looking more informal than usual...glad they get to have some sort of life of their own


----------



## myown

sdkitty said:


> nice to see them looking more informal than usual...glad they get to have some sort of life of their own


it´s kinda weird to see them so casual


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attends the premiere of the musical 42nd Street in the West End.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## VickyB

This looks like something Lucy Ricardo would wear.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry attend the Service of Hope in rememberance of the victims of the recent terrorist attack in london.


----------



## berrydiva

I loves that red dress.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Canbridge leaving her sister's house in London.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3658723
> View attachment 3658724
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Canbridge leaving her sister's house in London.


again leaving the sister's house dressed like a regular person.....Will must be glad he married a commoner


----------



## Stansy

I read somewhere she is pregnant again? Wonder if that's true...


----------



## sdkitty

Stansy said:


> I read somewhere she is pregnant again? Wonder if that's true...


If she's not now, I expect she will be before too long.  I think they will want at least one more.  Wonder if they'll go for more than that.


----------



## Stansy

sdkitty said:


> If she's not now, I expect she will be before too long.  I think they will want at least one more.  Wonder if they'll go for more than that.


I think so too - maybe they'll wait for after her sister's wedding in order to not take too much attention away from her.


----------



## sdkitty

Stansy said:


> I think so too - maybe they'll wait for after her sister's wedding in order to not take too much attention away from her.


interesting point.....also, in addition to the attention, I'd think Kate would prefer not to be pregnant for the fashion/photo part....expect she will be in the wedding party


----------



## DiorT

I also think she would hold off getting pregnant until after the wedding b/c she gets very sick during pregnancy...


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join the QEII and the Duke of Edinburgh along with other members of the Royal Family for Easter church services at Windsor Castle.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3669369
> View attachment 3669369
> View attachment 3669370
> View attachment 3669371
> View attachment 3669372
> View attachment 3669373
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join other members of the Royal Family for Easter church services at Windsor Castle.


I don't think that hat and hairstyle are doing Kate any favors.  But she looks better than those daughters of Fergie.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks lovely! Kate always looks good in cream/ivory.
That coat is beautiful, the fit is impeccable. She knows how to pick great coats!


----------



## Alexenjie

The beige clothes are too light to be flattering to Kate's skin. She looks so much better with deep color. It's too bad they didn't bring George and Charlotte to church with them, they are always so adorable.

Eugenie and Beatrice look very frumpy and the light colors don't flatter them either.


----------



## VickyB

sdkitty said:


> I don't think that hat and hairstyle are doing Kate any favors.  But she looks better than those daughters of Fergie.



ITA. She either looks like an old time stewardess or nurse.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> ITA. She either looks like an old time stewardess or nurse.


Lol, so true!!    I think it ages her and the colour doesn't do her any favours.  She looks better in darker colours.


----------



## anitalilac

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3669369
> View attachment 3669369
> View attachment 3669370
> View attachment 3669371
> View attachment 3669372
> View attachment 3669373
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join the QEII and the Duke of Edinburgh along with other members of the Royal Family for Easter church services at Windsor Castle.


I really like the coat on her. But the hat makes her look like a nurse.


----------



## cdtracing

I liked the fit of the beige coat but I think she looks better in colors.  Not crazy about the pillbox hat but it looks better than those fastener things.  

Beatrice & Eugenie always look like a frumpy mess to me.   They really need a stylist to help them choose clothes in styles/colors/patterns/fit that will flatter their body shapes.  They always look ridiculous.


----------



## Mimi_09

She looks gorgeous in the RED dress! :


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge hosted runners in the upcoming London Marathon at Kensington Palace in association with the Heads Together Intiative


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry at an engagement for their Heads Together Intiative.


----------



## Lounorada

^ That red suit is so cute, she looks fantastic!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That is an amazing look for her! It gives her a great shape.


----------



## anitalilac

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3672298
> View attachment 3672299
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge hosted runners in the upcoming London Marathon at Kensington Palace in association with the Heads Together Intiative


Her face is glowing here. Is it because her make up is softer? Or she has been doing something really good for her skin?


----------



## White Orchid

anitalilac said:


> Her face is glowing here. Is it because her make up is softer? Or she has been doing something really good for her skin?



It's called great lighting hon.  Can do wonders!


----------



## White Orchid

Something has to be done about William's hair.   Like immediately.  Then we work on Harry


----------



## anitalilac

White Orchid said:


> It's called great lighting hon.  Can do wonders!


I could use one of those lighting!


----------



## White Orchid

anitalilac said:


> I could use one of those lighting!


Lol, couldn't we all


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge made a surprise visit to Radio One in support of the Heads Together Initiative.


----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate's life behind palace doors: Royals open up about watching Homeland with a curry, partying with Tinie Tempah and texting DJs for shout outs - in a revealing Radio 1 interview


When we see them in public it's all smart suits, designer dresses, polite conversation and warm but controlled smiles, but now Kate and William have given an unprecedented glimpse into their surprisingly normal life behind closed doors in a very candid radio interview,

The pair dropped in on the Scott Mills show to surprise DJ Adele Roberts who is running the London Marathon on Sunday for their Heads Together Campaign and were surprisingly forthcoming when quizzed by the DJ about their day-to-day life.

From ordering their favourite takeaway curry while lounging in their comfortable clothes at Kensington Palace to William texting requests for his favourite songs to the radio station, the pair were amazingly forthcoming.

He revealed the pair had partied with Tinie Tempah at Radio 1's Big Weekend in Bangor and William even joked about his notorious 'dad dancing' in Verbier, when he admitted the couple would love to go to Glastonbury but haven't yet managed it. 

'I've got into enough trouble with my dancing recently. So it's probably best to stay away from that one,' he said. 

William even admitted to texting song requests to DJs under a fake name in order to get shout outs on the radio.  

'I got a shout out the other day from Adele, and one ages ago from Sara Cox,' he said.

'I felt very privileged. I’m probably on the edge of your age limit, I’m probably supposed to go on radio 2 now but I’m hanging on in there.'

'What were you doing texting while driving?' Kate asked, laughing. 

William rushed to assure her, and listeners, that he pulls into a lay-by as it 'would be illegal' otherwise.  

On the subject of music, William said they had been to Radio 1's Big Weekend where he got 'a very sweaty man hug from Tinie Tempah'.

'Do you ever think, if I wore a comedy beard and hat I could go into that crowd?' Scott asked.

'It has crossed our mind - who’s to say we haven’t down that already?' William replied. 

Of course, with two young children at home the couple don't have much opportunity to go to gigs and festivals and are more likely to be at home watching children's TV shows with George and Charlotte.  

William admitted to getting slightly fed up with an endless barrage of cartoon characters, saying: 'Our daughter gets really upset if you're not showing due dillegence to the characters.'

Fireman Sam is the current big hit with the young royals, while George is past the Peppa Pig stage.  



Once the children are in bed, the pair often like to relax with a box set, naming Homeland and Game of Thrones as their go-to shows.

'So do you every order takeaways? What’s your favourite?' Scott asked.

'Absolutely and curry - definitely!' Kate replied. 

However, when Scott asked if the local takeaways thought someone was pulling their leg when someone placed an order for Kensington Palace, William explained: 'It doesn’t usually get ordered to the Palace to be honest, normally someone goes and picks it up.'

Scott was eager to found out what the royals wear during these relaxing I’ve got my comfy clothes, yes. I don’t know if there the same as what you wear thought. 

Today, William's grandmother the Queen is celebrating her 91st birthday and the couple were asked what they had given Her Majesty as a gift.

Admitting that it's difficult to buy for the woman who has everything, Kate told William: 'You're good at making things'. 

He continued: 'The great granchildren can make things. It doesn't matter what it looks like, it always goes down well.

'George does arts and crafts. He's very good.'

As Kate accused him of trying to take credit for his son's artwork to pass off as his own gift, William joked: 'This is putting the marriage on the line.'

The Duchess was also quizzed over her multiple monikers with Scott pointing out that she's known as Kate in the media, while William refers to her as Catherine.

He addedL 'I heard a podcast with Prince Harry where he said "William and Kath" and that really confused me. Is that just a thing in the family.'

'I'm not sure. I'm not that familiar with it,' she said. 'I'll answer to most things though.'


----------



## afsweet

they're such a great couple and seem so normal and down to earth. also love that white top, any ID?


----------



## Chloe302225

The new Snapchat filter.


----------



## Chloe302225

stephc005 said:


> they're such a great couple and seem so normal and down to earth. also love that white top, any ID?


The top is by Temperley London.


----------



## VickyB

White Orchid said:


> Something has to be done about William's hair.   Like immediately.  Then we work on Harry


I agree. Poor Willliam. Charles almost has more hair than he does! William needs to just shave it off what he has left.
Harry's hair doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her top is cute.


----------



## 26Alexandra

I have been so busy planning my wedding, I didn't know Pippa was getting married so soon. 
Does anyone know her wedding date?


----------



## Chloe302225

26Alexandra said:


> I have been so busy planning my wedding, I didn't know Pippa was getting married so soon.
> Does anyone know her wedding date?


Pippa is getting married on May 20th.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry start the London Marathon in association with their charity Heads Together.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Esizzle

The pics of three of them having fun together are really cute! Kate looks beautiful.


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks gorgeous in the pics above.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge released a new photo of Princess Charlotte ahead of her second birthday tomorrow. The photo was take by the Duchess of Cambridge at their home Amner Hall.


----------



## afsweet

When I look at Charlotte, all I see is the Queen!


----------



## berrydiva

She is so adorable.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

stephc005 said:


> When I look at Charlotte, all I see is the Queen!



Totally. 

Their kids are just way too cute.


----------



## Esizzle

WOW Charlotte has gotten so big! She looks like a little girl and not a baby anymore. Happy birthday Charlotte!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at an engagement today.


----------



## Esizzle

That lamb is so cute! Kate is finally starting to relax more and more on her engagements. She doesnt look so uptight and uncomfortable anymore


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visited Luxemborg today where she met the Royal Family of Luxemborg and carried out engagements throughout the day. Catherine met Hereditary Grand Duke Henri and his wife Hereditary Grand Duchess Maria Therese and was escorted by HGD Prince Guilame and his wife HGD Princess Stephanie.


----------



## queennadine

She's looked OUT OF THIS WORLD in the past few pages of pics! I love her anyway; she seems so sweet and down to earth. And their kids are beyond adorable.

Any ID on those moto-type jegging things she's wearing while feeding the lamb? I need those. And the lamb to cuddle.


----------



## Chloe302225

queennadine said:


> She's looked OUT OF THIS WORLD in the past few pages of pics! I love her anyway; she seems so sweet and down to earth. And their kids are beyond adorable.
> 
> Any ID on those moto-type jegging things she's wearing while feeding the lamb? I need those. And the lamb to cuddle.



They are from Zara.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along Prince Harry hosted a garden party at Buckingham Palace for children who parent(s) died while serving in the military.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3698207
> View attachment 3698208
> View attachment 3698209
> View attachment 3698210
> View attachment 3698211
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along Prince Harry hosted a garden party at Buckingham Palace for children who parent(s) died while serving in the military.



Has Kate worn this top relatively recently? Perhaps on her last tour of Canada? I love it! And she looks so genuinely happy at her last few engagements, she is practically glowing!


----------



## Chloe302225

cafecreme15 said:


> Has Kate worn this top relatively recently? Perhaps on her last tour of Canada? I love it! And she looks so genuinely happy at her last few engagements, she is practically glowing!



It is actually a dress and she did wear it in her recent tour in Canada.


----------



## VickyB

She looks fabulous in that blue coat dress!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the dress. She looks good.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend the first of the Queen's annual garden parties along with other members of the Royal Family.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## myown

did they have to line up?






  -dilymail


----------



## Chloe302225

myown said:


> did they have to line up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -dilymail


Guests are grouped together and then a member of the Royal Family walks between each lane to increase everyone's chance of meeting or seeing royalty.


----------



## Glitterkitty

myown said:


> did they have to line up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -dilymail


Yes, when I was invited we had time to explore the palace gardens and take refreshments before the royal family came into the gardens. We were invited to line up near the VIP tent and the royals made their way to it. They stopped and chatted to various people down the lines.


----------



## myown

thank you both so much for answering!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend the wedding of Kate's sister Pippa today. Prince George was a pageboy while Princess Charlotte was a bridesmaid.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate looks good (but quite thin). George and Charlotte are adorable. Pippa looks very happy.


----------



## chowlover2

That's a beautiful wedding! Prince George and Princess Charlotte are just adorable!


----------



## Luvbolide

I love the photos of Kate leading the whole gaggle of little kids.  And particularly like the photo of little Charlotte looking back over her shoulder.  Looks like a lovely occasion.


----------



## VickyB

Kate looks terrific! Love how she has become bolder/more confident in fashion choices! 
Pippa's dress is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Gorgeous pictures!! I love the cut of Kate's dress, but the color washes her out. But she looks radiant and so good with the kids! Pippa looked so elegant in her dress, but it is more conservative than I was expecting from her.


----------



## myown

I absolutely love Pippas dress!


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kate's dress is something my 90 year old grandmother could wear to a wedding. I think she looks god awful and ridiculous.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think the dress was super conservative to avoid any accusations of her trying to upstage the bride.


----------



## Hessefan

mundodabolsa said:


> Kate's dress is something my 90 year old grandmother could wear to a wedding. I think she looks god awful and ridiculous.



I said the same thing to my MIL earlier. So disappointed [emoji17]


----------



## uhpharm01

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3700626
> View attachment 3700627
> View attachment 3700628
> View attachment 3700629
> View attachment 3700630
> View attachment 3700631
> View attachment 3700632
> 
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend the first of the Queen's annual garden parties along with other members of the Royal Family.


I love Catherine's teeth they are so perfect.


----------



## Sharont2305

I really liked Catherine's outfit, agree that it was very conservative but, considering the job she had for the day in looking after the kids (who looked a handful!) it looked very comfortable. I think comfort over style was in order so she wouldn't have to worry about adjusting this and that say if she wore something tighter. X


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge joined other members of the Royal Family at the Chelsea Flower Show.


----------



## bisousx

mundodabolsa said:


> Kate's dress is something my 90 year old grandmother could wear to a wedding. I think she looks god awful and ridiculous.



Lol I agree. I give her credit to wanting to look respectable and conservative as she should being in her position...
I would have no fun not being able to have fun with my clothes..


----------



## afsweet

those kids are adorable! loved pippa's dress, but never noticed how small her waist is- she looked skinnier than i remember. kate looked good, but her makeup was a bit harsh, particularly the blush.


----------



## Aimee3

mundodabolsa said:


> Kate's dress is something my 90 year old grandmother could wear to a wedding. I think she looks god awful and ridiculous.



The first and only thought I had about that dress was she looks like Mary Poppins, something the nanny would wear.


----------



## gazoo

I'd bet Pippa picked Kate's dress out. Not that Kate has shown herself to be a risk taker, but I have a feeling the bride made sure no one stole her thunder.


----------



## berrydiva

I love the pic with Kate walking with all the kids and the other one telling them "shhh". It's too cute. Unpopular opinion but I actually love her dress and the color but I also love 40s/50s style dresses. I'd wear it in a heartbeat....as a matter of fact, I have a christening to go to and that style dress would be perfect.


----------



## Longchamp

When Tom Brady's sister got married, I think Gisele attempted not to show up the bride. Color of her dress was similar to Kate's but definitely more Gisele inspired.  Can the future queen wear open toe shoes?
I agree Kate is drab dresser. I don't remember Di being that dull.


----------



## afsweet

kate's dress was classy and appropriate. if she wore something more stylish i think she definitely would have garnered too much attention on her sister's big day.


----------



## guccimamma

kate bores me, and the dress looked like something the queen would wear....definitely didn't upstage anyone.  

the kids though, in their knickers...so adorable.


----------



## bag-mania

How many people were aware William has had an actual job for the past couple of years? He flies an air ambulance. I see all the media attention on his public appearances but I had no idea he was doing this. I saw this article about him arriving to help a boy who sadly drowned yesterday.

*Prince William in tragic bid to save drowning teen*
Prince William has been involved in a tragic life or death dash to try and save a teenage boy who got into difficulties while swimming.

The Duke of Cambridge was scrambled to pilot an Air Ambulance helicopter to a country park after the emergency services were alerted.

After an hour long search the body of a 16-year-old boy was pulled from the water at Lee Valley Park in Cheshunt in Hertfordshire.

Videos taken at the scene show The Duke of Cambridge landing his helicopter, and then walking towards the scene at around 8pm on Thursday (May 26).

An eye witness, who wished to remain anonymous, said: “We knew something was up when a helicopter was flying extremely low just over the Lee Valley Park.

“We could see it was landing so ran over to see what was going on.

“Little did we expect to see Prince William himself flying the helicopter.

“It was a very surreal moment when he left the helicopter to help with the search and rescue, for he had no visible guards or protection.

“He arrived in an East Anglia Air Ambulance with one other co-pilot.”

The man said he did not see a body being retrieved from the river, but that a group of people nearby had to be ushered away from the scene.

The Duke of Cambridge, who is a pilot for the East Anglian Air Ambulance, landed the helicopter on the river bank at approximately 7.45pm.

Paramedics and a water rescue team from the Hertfordshire Fire and Rescue Service also attended the scene.

Eyewitness Dave Samuels said: “There were two helicopters, one police and one air ambulance, there were emergency services everywhere including water rescue with people getting boats ready.

“Whatever had actually happened, you couldn’t say the emergency services hadn’t tried, I have never seen so many.”

A Hertfordshire Constabulary spokeswoman said: “A search led by the fire service was carried out.

“The boy was recovered from the water but sadly he was pronounced dead at the scene.

“There are no suspicious circumstances surrounding the incident and a file will be prepared for the coroner of Hertfordshire.”

Lee Valley Regional Park is a 10,000-acre 26 miles long linear park which runs through the northeast of Greater London, Essex and Hertfordshire.

The area includes a network of rivers, canals and lakes.

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/prince-william-duke-of-cambridge-13095923


----------



## Chloe302225

bag-mania said:


> How many people were aware William has had an actual job for the past couple of years? He flies an air ambulance. I see all the media attention on his public appearances but I had no idea he was doing this. I saw this article about him arriving to help a boy who sadly drowned yesterday.
> 
> *Prince William in tragic bid to save drowning teen*
> Prince William has been involved in a tragic life or death dash to try and save a teenage boy who got into difficulties while swimming.
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge was scrambled to pilot an Air Ambulance helicopter to a country park after the emergency services were alerted.
> 
> After an hour long search the body of a 16-year-old boy was pulled from the water at Lee Valley Park in Cheshunt in Hertfordshire.
> 
> Videos taken at the scene show The Duke of Cambridge landing his helicopter, and then walking towards the scene at around 8pm on Thursday (May 26).
> 
> An eye witness, who wished to remain anonymous, said: “We knew something was up when a helicopter was flying extremely low just over the Lee Valley Park.
> 
> “We could see it was landing so ran over to see what was going on.
> 
> “Little did we expect to see Prince William himself flying the helicopter.
> 
> “It was a very surreal moment when he left the helicopter to help with the search and rescue, for he had no visible guards or protection.
> 
> “He arrived in an East Anglia Air Ambulance with one other co-pilot.”
> 
> The man said he did not see a body being retrieved from the river, but that a group of people nearby had to be ushered away from the scene.
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge, who is a pilot for the East Anglian Air Ambulance, landed the helicopter on the river bank at approximately 7.45pm.
> 
> Paramedics and a water rescue team from the Hertfordshire Fire and Rescue Service also attended the scene.
> 
> Eyewitness Dave Samuels said: “There were two helicopters, one police and one air ambulance, there were emergency services everywhere including water rescue with people getting boats ready.
> 
> “Whatever had actually happened, you couldn’t say the emergency services hadn’t tried, I have never seen so many.”
> 
> A Hertfordshire Constabulary spokeswoman said: “A search led by the fire service was carried out.
> 
> “The boy was recovered from the water but sadly he was pronounced dead at the scene.
> 
> “There are no suspicious circumstances surrounding the incident and a file will be prepared for the coroner of Hertfordshire.”
> 
> Lee Valley Regional Park is a 10,000-acre 26 miles long linear park which runs through the northeast of Greater London, Essex and Hertfordshire.
> 
> The area includes a network of rivers, canals and lakes.
> 
> http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/news/cambridge-news/prince-william-duke-of-cambridge-13095923



He has actually been doing this for more than a few years. It was what he trained for and did in the military and continued with it when the service went private. He will be leaving his post in the fall though to become more immersed in his royal duties.


----------



## Chloe302225

Longchamp said:


> When Tom Brady's sister got married, I think Gisele attempted not to show up the bride. Color of her dress was similar to Kate's but definitely more Gisele inspired.  Can the future queen wear open toe shoes?
> I agree Kate is drab dresser. I don't remember Di being that dull.



There is no rule on the type of shoes she can wear, that is just a personal choice. I also think Kate's colour choice had a little more to do with the fact that it was one of the colours of the wedding (it was colour of the sash around Princess Charlotte's bridesmaid dress).


----------



## VickyB

Longchamp said:


> When Tom Brady's sister got married, I think Gisele attempted not to show up the bride. Color of her dress was similar to Kate's but definitely more Gisele inspired.  Can the future queen wear open toe shoes?
> I agree Kate is drab dresser. I don't remember Di being that dull.


She is nuts.


----------



## VickyB

stephc005 said:


> kate's dress was classy and appropriate. if she wore something more stylish i think she definitely would have garnered too much attention on her sister's big day.



I sorta agree with you but Kate's dress was uber fashionable. She took a risk(FINALLY) knowing that some would love it and some would hate it.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke of Cambridge appears GQ UK"s latest issue where speaks more oh the Heads Together Initiative and upcoming 20 year anniversary of his mother's death. Included in the photoshoot is a family picture with the Duchess of Cambridge, Prince George and Princess Charlotte and their dog Lupo.


----------



## Esizzle

Awww! That black and white photo of the whole family is adorable! Nice to see Lupo running around


----------



## afsweet

so cute seeing them so happy and normal!


----------



## Chloe302225

Another from the photoshoot.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visited the victims of the London Bridge terror attack King's College Hospital. She also held a meeting to speak about the psychological support for the victims and staff in association with her Heads Together Initiative.


----------



## afsweet

that outfit looks great on her


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Great outfit. And good job balancing in the heels on the stairs with that 3 fingers being held by another 3 fingers posture lol

It feels like she's having trouble comfortably walk with her arms and hands hang naturally beside her body that they have to be either holding something or be held by something  [emoji848]


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3728893
> View attachment 3728894
> View attachment 3728895
> View attachment 3728896
> View attachment 3728897
> View attachment 3728898
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge visited the victims of the London Bridge terror attack King's College Hospital. She also held a meeting to speak about the psychological support for the victims and staff in association with her Heads Together Initiative.



So glad to see her visiting the victims. And of course, what a great outfit. Do we know who makes this suit?


----------



## Chloe302225

cafecreme15 said:


> So glad to see her visiting the victims. And of course, what a great outfit. Do we know who makes this suit?


The suit is by Rebecca Taylor.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Orange_Fizz said:


> Great outfit. And good job balancing in the heels on the stairs with that 3 fingers being held by another 3 fingers posture lol
> 
> It feels like she's having trouble comfortably walk with her arms and hands hang naturally beside her body that they have to be either holding something or be held by something  [emoji848]



They are trained to stand with their arms like that. Angela Merkel does the same thing with her hands in front of her.


----------



## cafecreme15

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They are trained to stand with their arms like that. Angela Merkel does the same thing with her hands in front of her.



Really? I didn't know that! Is it supposed to be a power stance or something? To me it just looks awkward.


----------



## Chloe302225

cafecreme15 said:


> Really? I didn't know that! Is it supposed to be a power stance or something? To me it just looks awkward.


It is to stop you from fiddling with your hands; it gives your hands something to do.


----------



## Orange_Fizz

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They are trained to stand with their arms like that. Angela Merkel does the same thing with her hands in front of her.



Oh no doubt that's a trained posture and shall look very nice when standing still. But when a person is in motion this posture looks nothing but odd. 

I just hope Catherine can be more confident and natural eventually. 

Btw I was also curious and googled about Merkel's walking postures. This lady walks very confidently and naturally. Good posture [emoji106]


----------



## Stansy

Tabloids over here speculate if Kate is pregnant. We will see!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge as patron of the 1851 Trust visited the Land Rover BAR's  Roadshow.


----------



## Selenet

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3733422
> View attachment 3733423
> View attachment 3733424
> View attachment 3733425
> View attachment 3733426
> View attachment 3733427
> View attachment 3733429
> View attachment 3733430
> View attachment 3733432
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge as patron of the 1851 Trust visited the Land Rover BAR's  Roadshow.


While she usually looks good, I don't like this particular outfit. The blazer could be just a little shorter and the trousers make her legs look short.


----------



## gazoo

That's it. I'm not going to embrace the newest trend of cropped pants. She looks 20 pounds heavier (which isn't bad for her but would be for me since I'm no where near as tall as she is).


----------



## LauraLatte

Yeah, if those types of flared crops don't flatter Kate, what hope do the rest of us have?!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks awesome and happy!


----------



## cafecreme15

Hate the cropped flares, LOVE the blazer. Is it Smythe?


----------



## Chloe302225

cafecreme15 said:


> Hate the cropped flares, LOVE the blazer. Is it Smythe?


It is by Zara.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks good.
I dont like those particular pants, the cut and shape dont suit her (and I hate the buttons on the hips), but I am happy to see her wearing them.
I've often thought that i'd love to see her introducing more pant looks into her formal wardrobe and not just her casual/off-duty wradrobe.


----------



## minimom

Love the blazer and the shoes, the pants, not so much.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte join the Royal Family at Trooping the Colour.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cafecreme15

Wow, this pink is an amazing color on her!


----------



## Luvbolide

cafecreme15 said:


> Wow, this pink is an amazing color on her!



I agree and I love her hats, esp with her hair done up like that.  And I do get such a kick out of George and Charlotte - they are so cute and they often serve to take the stuffy edge off.


----------



## Traminer

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3734572



Great picture! 

Thanks for it!


----------



## cafecreme15

Luvbolide said:


> I agree and I love her hats, esp with her hair done up like that.  And I do get such a kick out of George and Charlotte - they are so cute and they often serve to take the stuffy edge off.



The picture of Charlotte on the balcony where she looks to be mid-sneeze is just too cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Probably one of my favorite looks of hers ever. The whole crowd looks nice.


----------



## Florasun

Love the pink outfit! Well done.


----------



## White Orchid

This is the best she's looked in a long time and I adore this shade of pink.  Her makeup iss on point too - looks professionally done IMO.


----------



## VickyB

Selenet said:


> While she usually looks good, I don't like this particular outfit. The blazer could be just a little shorter and the trousers make her legs look short.


The pants are too snug on her. She's crazy skinny and these pants are doing her no favors!


----------



## VickyB

Love this dress!


----------



## pursecrzy

That colour of pink really looks good on her


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great. That dress looks great on her.


----------



## Alexenjie

The British Royals and their horrible hats. Kate's hat is especially terrible. I'm not a fan of bright pink on her or anyone. Love the pictures of the kids only.


----------



## afsweet

kate looks great in pink! love how happy and natural she looks with her children. charlotte is adorable!


----------



## queennadine

Love the pink! And her make up is on point.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at day 1 of Royal Ascot. Catherine's parents were also in attendance.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks amazing! I love that outfit. Gorgeous dress. Gorgeous hat. Love her hair pulled back with those earrings. She looks better than ever.


----------



## hb925

For some reason, her outfit reminds me of a particular scene from the movie My Fair Lady... I thought she looked lovely tho, the covered up looks seems to be in right now


----------



## White Orchid

Zara looks like she's inherited her Mother's sense of "style"


----------



## White Orchid

Kate looks a tad too bridal-like but it's still a win for me.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's pretty cute, been looking great lately!


----------



## afsweet

love that lace dress!


----------



## Cocoabean

Alexenjie said:


> The British Royals and their horrible hats. Kate's hat is especially terrible. I'm not a fan of bright pink on her or anyone. Love the pictures of the kids only.



Thank you!! I HATE the hats! I thought I was the only person here who hated them. To me they just look silly. If it doesn't keep the sun off you, what good is it?


----------



## gelbergirl

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you!! I HATE the hats! I thought I was the only person here who hated them. To me they just look silly. If it doesn't keep the sun off you, what good is it?



Royal millinery is a custom at certain events.


----------



## cafecreme15

White Orchid said:


> Kate looks a tad too bridal-like but it's still a win for me.



I love it, but this is something I'd wear to my rehearsal dinner.


----------



## kemilia

Question: what's with the name tags for Kate & William? I can maybe understand name tags for the others but sheesh--who would NOT know who these 2 were, assuming you could get close enough to them to even read the tags.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Catherine looks lovely, as usual.  To me, that dress doesn't look very comfortable.  I imagine it to be constrictive around the arms and neck, and the lace looks potentially itchy.  Plus walking on grass in heels is no treat! Lol.  She's adorable though and makes everything look effortless.


----------



## guccimamma

HeidiDavis said:


> Catherine looks lovely, as usual.  To me, that dress doesn't look very comfortable.  I imagine it to be constrictive around the arms and neck, and the lace looks potentially itchy.  Plus walking on grass in heels is no treat! Lol.  She's adorable though and makes everything look effortless.



all i can think is scratchy neck,  although she looks beautiful. hope it wasn't hot out.


----------



## Cocoabean

gelbergirl said:


> Royal millinery is a custom at certain events.


Yes, I understand this. I know many love the hats and the custom. I do not, but will enjoy the photos of the dresses just the same.


----------



## Lounorada

I like both of her last looks (the pink dress and cream lace dress), but HATE the hats.
Neither of them go with the dresses IMO, she has the worst taste in hats.
I LOVE Sophies hat though, but she always gets it right!


----------



## MCF

guccimamma said:


> all i can think is scratchy neck,  although she looks beautiful. hope it wasn't hot out.


OOOOOHHHH It was hot out! Tuesday was in the high 80's and Wednesday reached into the low 90's.  I don't know how they all look so composed and comfortable.


----------



## sdkitty

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you!! I HATE the hats! I thought I was the only person here who hated them. To me they just look silly. If it doesn't keep the sun off you, what good is it?


I'm glad I don't have to wear those hats


----------



## maryg1

Cocoabean said:


> Thank you!! I HATE the hats! I thought I was the only person here who hated them. To me they just look silly. If it doesn't keep the sun off you, what good is it?



Oh I would LOVE that people used to wear hats here in Italy! I always admire hats at British weddings, ceremony etc.
Just like carrés on your head and gloves! If I wore something like that here antone would think I'm a fool, or such a snob


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visited the Victoria and Albert Musuem to open a new renovated portion of the building and visit the new exhibts.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3748156
> View attachment 3748157
> View attachment 3748158
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge visited the Victoria and Albert Musuem to open a new renovated portion of the building and visit the new exhibts.


I quite like this outfit, except the shoes. I think she could have gone with something a little bit more daring!


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3748156
> View attachment 3748157
> View attachment 3748158
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge visited the Victoria and Albert Musuem to open a new renovated portion of the building and visit the new exhibts.


Love this museum and this dress! Has a Chanel vibe but pretty sure it isn't...


----------



## Chloe302225

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this museum and this dress! Has a Chanel vibe but pretty sure it isn't...


The dress is by Gucci.


----------



## Lounorada

The Gucci dress is really cute, she looks great... until you get to ger feet! Those shoes are _fugly_ 
They're like the ugly shoes most air hostesses wear.


----------



## Esizzle

The dress is gorgeous. I dont like the hair or the shoes!


----------



## afsweet

love that dress!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I dig the chunky shoe. The whole look has a sort of retro vibe. I would have liked them to probably be a little chunkier though.


----------



## gelbergirl

The shoes look a little heavy for the summer.
Lets all agree that at least she's not wearing that one pair of shoes that she was wearing with every outfit.
(if you all recall).


----------



## gelbergirl

Prince William and Harry to lead moving tribute to Princess Diana at her grave.
Princess Diana’s sons will attend a private service to re-dedicate her grave on what would have been her 56th birthday on Saturday (July 1)







ALAMY/GETTY


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess Of Cambridge in her new role as Patron of the All England Club at Wimbledon.


----------



## Esizzle

Love her new short summer hair!


----------



## Cocoabean

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3752465
> View attachment 3752466
> 
> 
> The Duchess Of Cambridge in her new role as Patron of the All England Club at Wimbledon.



Absolutely adore this look from head to toe!


----------



## myown

her hair is shorter, she looks so much better. also not as tired as on the last engagement


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend the state dinner for the Spanish Royals ongoing to state visit to the UK. Prince Harry also made his first appearance at a state dinner.


----------



## tannfran

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3752465
> View attachment 3752466
> 
> 
> The Duchess Of Cambridge in her new role as Patron of the All England Club at Wimbledon.



Love this dress.  Can anyone ID it?   Thanks.


----------



## Chanel Paris

tannfran said:


> Love this dress.  Can anyone ID it?   Thanks.



It's Dolce & Gabbana

https://www.farfetch.com/uk/shopping/women/dolce-gabbana-polka-dot-dress-item-11836507.aspx


----------



## afsweet

those jewels!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

It's funny to think of these modern day people/royals eating a dinner like they did in Downton Abbey. Hard to believe that there are actual human beings living that life LOL.
I think she looks great in that Bentley shot. Her smile is lovely and she looks more youthful for some reason?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at a reception for a new exhibit as patron of the museum.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has looked so amazing lately! Love those shoes and that dress. Hair and makeup look great.


----------



## kkfiregirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She has looked so amazing lately! Love those shoes and that dress. Hair and makeup look great.



Maybe she's pregnant. She has that glow.


----------



## berrydiva

I love that dress and the shoes. She looks good.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

kkfiregirl said:


> Maybe she's pregnant. She has that glow.


From what I recall, pregnancy isn't a time when she glows, doesn't she get severely sick? I agree she is looking fantastic lately.


----------



## hb925

I wonder if she got a new stylist?


----------



## Cocoabean

She looks amazing, but those shoes look so incredibly uncomfortable, I cannot help but worry that she is going to fall over! They are so very high heeled; she may as well be on pointe shoes.


----------



## coeur

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3761705
> View attachment 3761706
> View attachment 3761707
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend the state dinner for the Spanish Royals ongoing to state visit to the UK. Prince Harry also made his first appearance at a state dinner.



I love seeing her wear the tiaras. I think it's easy for people to forget that as well as being a Duchess she is also a Princess and a future Queen.


----------



## VickyB

coeur said:


> I love seeing her wear the tiaras. I think it's easy for people to forget that as well as being a Duchess she is also a Princess and a future Queen.



Not a princess yet.


----------



## coeur

VickyB said:


> Not a princess yet.


She is Princess William of Wales, on Prince George's and Charlotte's birth certificates her occupation is Princess of the United Kingdom, but her formal title is Duchess. So yes, she is a Princess.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Wimbledon today.


----------



## gazoo

Yessss! I think the no curled ends, straighter hair suits her face much better.


----------



## chowlover2

I love this look! The dress, the hair, Kate looks great.


----------



## White Orchid

Yes to the hair and to the dress.  Kate's finally finding her groove!


----------



## Poth

She looks great! I am seriously debating chopping my hair to shoulder length.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Love this hair on her, she looks young and fresh, I hope she keeps it for a while. 

I always wonder how many of these rich people at Wimbledon finals have any interest in tennis and how many show up just to be seen.


----------



## megs0927

She looked stunning at Wimbledon yesterday. The best she's looked IMO in a long time! I am pretty sure Kate and William are friends with Roger Federer and his family.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Yeah they may be, I saw the video where they congratulate Roger at the end, Kate even kisses him which is highly unusual for her. It's just that anyone who's anyone in the UK shows up to the men's finals, and some of them just don't look like they're into tennis at all.


----------



## nastasja

Woohoo! She finally updated her hair! I hope she keeps it - so chic!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte arrive in Poland to start their official tour of Poland and Germany.


----------



## afsweet

love kate's dress at wimbledon and the slight waviness of her shorter hair. charlotte is too cute, but i'm surprised charlotte's little shoe prints aren't all over that white suit!


----------



## Veruka

megs0927 said:


> She looked stunning at Wimbledon yesterday. The best she's looked IMO in a long time! I am pretty sure Kate and William are friends with Roger Federer and his family.


Yes. Roger and his wife attended Pippa's wedding, so there is definitely some sort of connection there.


----------



## berrydiva

I love that white suit.  She's been looking so fantastic lately.


----------



## VickyB

coeur said:


> She is Princess William of Wales, on Prince George's and Charlotte's birth certificates her occupation is Princess of the United Kingdom, but her formal title is Duchess. So yes, she is a Princess.


Nope. Hospital filled that stuff in BUT she has yet to have the title bestowed upon her. Only born royals are princess so and so. Kate will become Kate, princess of wales  when William becomes the prince of wales. Her title will never be princess Kate just as Diana was only Diana, princess of wales. when she married she took on title of Princess William of wales. Just like princess Michael of Kent.


----------



## coeur

VickyB said:


> Nope. Hospital filled that stuff in BUT she has yet to have the title bestowed upon her. Only born royals are princess so and so. Kate will become Kate, princess of wales  when William becomes the prince of wales. Her title will never be princess Kate just as Diana was only Diana, princess of wales. when she married she took on title of Princess William of wales. Just like princess Michael of Kent.



I'm not going to start an argument here but she became a Princess of the United Kingdom the day she married Prince William. It's the same as Marie Christine is Princess Michael of Kent by marriage. Camilla is the Princess of Wales, but out of respect for Diana she uses the title Duchess of Cornwall, which is her right.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a reception in Poland


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on Day 2 of their tour on Poland.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

coeur said:


> I'm not going to start an argument here but she became a Princess of the United Kingdom the day she married Prince William. It's the same as Marie Christine is Princess Michael of Kent by marriage. Camilla is the Princess of Wales, but out of respect for Diana she uses the title Duchess of Cornwall, which is her right.



She IS princess the day she married william. However you have to be born with the title to be called princess/prince and then your first name. (For example Prince George, Princess Eugenie and Princess Beatrice).
Diana wasnt called Princess Diana just Lady diana.


----------



## afsweet

i love her smile! she's looking good in the last 2 looks as well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't like either of these looks.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm glad she's finally upped her shoe game


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte depart Poland and arrive in Germany.


----------



## finer_woman

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3768236
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte depart Poland and arrive in Germany.



The composition of this picture bothers me. I just want to tell them to scooch over to the center [emoji23]


----------



## HeidiDavis

finer_woman said:


> The composition of this picture bothers me. I just want to tell them to scooch over to the center [emoji23]




I hear you!  I'm kind of OCD about visual balance and symmetry, etc.  I even drive myself nuts.  Lol.


----------



## HeidiDavis

berrydiva said:


> I love that white suit.  She's been looking so fantastic lately.




I agree!  She is just so pretty and elegant and seems so likeable. I can't believe how well she has handled her role in the last few years.  What a fabulous addition to the royal family.


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3768234
> View attachment 3768235
> View attachment 3768236
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte depart Poland and arrive in Germany.


Whoever their stylist is does a great job of matching them but not in a juvenile way.


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> I'm glad she's finally upped her shoe game


I know a lot of people here don't care for those nude pumps but I don't think the ankle straps are that flattering - even on her very nice legs


----------



## Chloe302225

berrydiva said:


> Whoever their stylist is does a great job of matching them but not in a juvenile way.



There is no stylist right now. The Duchess has been known to prep before the tour for these things. I think as her role increases she may get one then.


----------



## berrydiva

Chloe302225 said:


> There is no stylist right now. The Duchess has been known to prep before the tour for these things. I think as her role increases she may get one then.


Oh nice. So she's selecting their wardrobe?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> I'm glad she's finally upped her shoe game


----------



## Chloe302225

berrydiva said:


> Oh nice. So she's selecting their wardrobe?


Yes, Kate has been said to like how the family looks when they are coordinated for official events.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a reception in Germany.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really like the dress and the shoes, but the dress looks like it is a bit big and heavy for her.


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> I know a lot of people here don't care for those nude pumps but I don't think the ankle straps are that flattering - even on her very nice legs


The nude pumps are fine, especially the Rossis she's pictured wearing above (which I love btw), but she was wearing them too often.  Diana was reknown for her shoe game and I vividly recall her latest Choos which was my initial foray into designer shoes and bags.  So, yes, I'm glad she's venturing out as she has the legs for it and it makes for great eye candy for those of us who are style watchers.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh, I just saw the red dress.  She's looking great and her new hair style, especially, is a breath of fresh air.  Not sure about pairing the dress with those shoes, but that's me being a tad picky.


----------



## Stansy

I didn´t like the red dress, esp from close-up.


----------



## myown

VickyB said:


> Nope. Hospital filled that stuff in BUT she has yet to have the title bestowed upon her. Only born royals are princess so and so. Kate will become Kate, princess of wales  when William becomes the prince of wales. Her title will never be princess Kate just as Diana was only Diana, princess of wales. when she married she took on title of Princess William of wales. Just like princess Michael of Kent.


this is what wikipedia says


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> Yes, Kate has been said to like how the family looks when they are coordinated for official events.


i need to start to coordinate my families outfits!


----------



## afsweet

i think the red dress would look better a tad shorter.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on day 2 of the tour in Germany.


----------



## redney

Ugh the espadrille wedges are back.


----------



## Wildflower22

I must be the only one, but I really hate how she styles her shorter hair. It's looks so old and matronly. There are much cuter and more youthful ways to curl short hair.


----------



## sdkitty

Wildflower22 said:


> I must be the only one, but I really hate how she styles her shorter hair. It's looks so old and matronly. There are much cuter and more youthful ways to curl short hair.


that's short hair?


----------



## Wildflower22

sdkitty said:


> that's short hair?



For her it is. Should I have been more specific and said medium length hair when I'm referring to the shorter of two hair styles she's had in the last, what, 10 years?


----------



## sdkitty

Wildflower22 said:


> I must be the only one, but I really hate how she styles her shorter hair. It's looks so old and matronly. There are much cuter and more youthful ways to curl short hair.


yeah, I guess it looks a bit "done"


----------



## Sharont2305

She is looking fabulous lately, not as thin as she has been and her arms are less toned. Love her hair this length but would love to see her with a fringe.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a reception tonight in Germany.


----------



## Chanel Paris

How cute is this?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her shoes. Will's shoes could use a spruce.


----------



## stoic

^ better than the silver tasselled ones on the other bloke...


----------



## chowlover2

stoic said:


> ^ better than the silver tasselled ones on the other bloke...


----------



## VickyB

Love the hair cut but not crazy about the way it has been styled in these latest pics. Loving her outfits on this tour but for the off the shoulder red dress. Like that she's finally taking risks! The kids look adorable!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the last day of their tour.


----------



## myown

Wildflower22 said:


> I must be the only one, but I really hate how she styles her shorter hair. It's looks so old and matronly. There are much cuter and more youthful ways to curl short hair.


you are not. I like that she cut her hair, but i would like a more youthful look better. her curls look to try-hard


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3770699
> View attachment 3770700
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on the last day of their tour.


oh that dress looks good!


----------



## myown

stole these from the royal fashion thread
453-jpg.3769767
	


 [URL='https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/453-jpg.3769767/']4
	
[/URL]
anyone seeing what i am seeing?


----------



## Veruka

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love her shoes. Will's shoes could use a spruce.



Will's shoes could use the metallic silver shoes that the guy with them is wearing!


----------



## Coconuts40

I love that Kate is getting away from her coat phase.  She has such a beautiful body and is so sophisticated that she looks so beautiful in her dresses (minus the red off the shoulder dress).  I love that she is also more daring with her shoe choice.  Beautiful family.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Cambridge family depart Germany as the tour ends.


----------



## Sharont2305

Isn't he gorgeous? Released to mark his 4th birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Isn't he gorgeous? Released to mark his 4th birthday tomorrow.


George is just too cute!


----------



## marietouchet

There was a question as to Kate's stylist - it is Natasha Archer 
Revealed: Kate's £26,000 royal tour wardrobe
http://dailym.ai/2uS8QaU


----------



## Chloe302225

marietouchet said:


> There was a question as to Kate's stylist - it is Natasha Archer
> Revealed: Kate's £26,000 royal tour wardrobe
> http://dailym.ai/2uS8QaU


Natasha is more of a wardrobe assistant than a stylist and her official title is personal assistant. Leave it the DM to overstate things.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join Prince Charles and King Phillipe and Queen Mathilde of Belgium for WWI war memorial.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend a WWI memorial.


----------



## VickyB

Love both looks but for the hat in the second pic. 
Often her smile looks really forced/hard like in the second pic.


----------



## rcy

am I the only one who wonders constantly how she can walk in grass in heels?? even when you see pictures of her at garden parties or the racetrack, she's in heels and not wedges. I can't even imagine!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join QEII and Prince Phillip along with multiple members of the Royal Family at Crarthie Kirk for Sunday church service in Scotland.


----------



## berrydiva

I love all of her coats. I just want to play dress up in her coat closet.


----------



## Stansy

So, she is pregnant again? With twins?? That's what the magazines write over here...


----------



## bag-mania

Bookies in England have apparently suspended betting on whether a baby announcement is coming soon. They were getting too many bets. Somebody knows something or at least thinks they do.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sharont2305 said:


> Isn't he gorgeous? Released to mark his 4th birthday tomorrow.


Cute


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hope she is pregnant again! That would be fun.


----------



## uhpharm01

I hope not. Two kids is enough. IMO.


----------



## pixiejenna

Since they have one of each I could see her being "done" with having kids. But if there's that much speculation maybe a #3 really is in the works.


----------



## White Orchid

uhpharm01 said:


> I hope not. Two kids is enough. IMO.


Just curiously, why do you say that?  She would have all the help in the world.  Why not one or two more?


----------



## sdkitty

the seem to enjoy the kids so I wouldn't be surprised if they had another.....I would be surprised if they had a bunch more


----------



## Swanky

lol
2 kids is enough for some, 0 is perfect for others.  If they want more kiddos, they should imo.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry visted the White Garden at Kensington Palace which was dedicated to Diana's memory for the upcoming 20th anniversary of her death.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3810108
> View attachment 3810109
> View attachment 3810110
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince Harry visted the White Garden at Kensington Palace which was dedicated to Diana's memory for the upcoming 20th anniversary of her death.



Adore this Prada dress [emoji7]


----------



## Sharont2305

Baby watch No3 has officially started, confirmed by Kensington Palace just now. How lovely but it sounds as though she's poorly again as she's cancelled an engagement. X


----------



## gelbergirl

Yea!  Another sibling for Prince George, Princess Charlotte


----------



## White Orchid

White Orchid said:


> Just curiously, why do you say that?  She would have all the help in the world.  Why not one or two more?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-41148027
*Royal baby: Duchess of Cambridge expecting third child*

The Queen and both families are said to be "delighted with the news".

As with her previous two pregnancies, the duchess, 35, is suffering from hyperemesis gravidarum, or severe morning sickness.

She will no longer carry out her planned engagement at the Hornsey Road Children's Centre in London today.

Catherine is being cared for at Kensington Palace, the statement said.

The duke and duchess have one son, George, and one daughter, Charlotte, aged four and two.

With the previous two pregnancies, the couple announced them before the 12-week mark - when most women have their first scan - because of the duchess being unwell with hyperemesis gravidarum.

Her first pregnancy was revealed when she was just a few weeks pregnant with Prince George after she was admitted to hospital in December 2012.

Her second pregnancy with Princess Charlotte was announced in September 2014, when she was treated at the palace for the condition.

Hyperemesis gravidarum affects about one in every 200 pregnancies and results in severe nausea and vomiting - with one of the main dangers being dehydration.

The BBC's royal correspondent Nicholas Witchell said the couple had "clearly been forced" to make the announcement because of the duchess' condition.

"It is quite a significant week for them because Prince George is due to start at big school," he told BBC News.

"Presumably his mother would be keen to take him to that, [but] whether she is going to be well enough to do that remains to be seen.

"It had also been expected that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge would be taking a foreign trip this autumn," he added.

"Whether they will be able to do that or whether the duchess will be well enough to do that also remains to be seen."

The expected child will become the fifth in line to the throne behind Prince Charles, Prince William, Prince George and Princess Charlotte.

A change - which stops royal sons taking precedence over their female siblings in the line of succession - came into force in March 2015.

The child will be the Queen's sixth great-grandchild.

To become King or Queen as the third-born royal child is rare - and has yet to happen within the current House of Windsor.

But the third child of George III and Queen Charlotte, William IV, took on the task and ruled from 1830 to 1837.

The Hanoverian king acceded to the throne aged 64 when his older brother, George IV, died without an heir.

He became next in line when he was 62 and his other older brother, Frederick, Duke of York, died.

Arriving in Manchester for a royal visit, Prince Harry - who will drop to sixth in line to the throne when the child is born - said the news was "fantastic" and he was "very, very happy".

Clarence House has tweeted on behalf of the Prince of Wales and Duchess of Cornwall to say they are "delighted".

Prime Minister Theresa May has tweeted her congratulations to the couple, calling it "fantastic news".


----------



## uhpharm01

White Orchid said:


> Just curiously, why do you say that?  She would have all the help in the world.  Why not one or two more?


 No one has to agree with it and everyone has their right to their own opinion.


----------



## myown

uhpharm01 said:


> No one has to agree with it and this is America and everyone has their right to their own opinion.


"this is america"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

So exciting! Hopefully she feels better soon. I didn't remember she had the same problem with Charlotte as she did with George.


----------



## uhpharm01

myown said:


> "this is america"


I just know there are a lot different countries where people don't have freedom  of speech. Now I'm not referring to Europe. Good day ma'am.


----------



## myown

uhpharm01 said:


> I just know there are a lot different countries where people don't have freedom  of speech. Now I'm not referring to Europe. Good day ma'am.


this forum is full of people from all over the world. saying things like "this is america" is just not true. this is the internet. this is north america, Europe, Asia, Africa, south america, Australia.


----------



## Esizzle

Oh yay so exciting! Love royal babies! Kate and William make such cute babies too. I want this one to be boy so charlotte is the only princess lol


----------



## uhpharm01

myown said:


> this forum is full of people from all over the world. saying things like "this is america" is just not true. this is the internet. this is north america, Europe, Asia, Africa, south america, Australia.


I'm aware of this fact. Thank you. And in some countries controls what people can view on the internet.


----------



## cafecreme15

Can't wait for maternity style pictures! Although I'm surprised she wanted to go through pregnancy again because of how horribly ill she gets.


----------



## VickyB

So thrilled for them!!!


----------



## White Orchid

uhpharm01 said:


> No one has to agree with it and everyone has their right to their own opinion.


Of course - I was simply curious, that's all.  Why y'all so negative I don't know


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> this forum is full of people from all over the world. saying things like "this is america" is just not true. this is the internet. this is north america, Europe, Asia, Africa, south america, Australia.


You forgot those in the Middle East, though not-so-surprisingly, they lay low on this sub-forum 

But yes, I should make a mental note not to ask such an innocent question without someone bringing geo-politics into it lol.  Remember when this was a *fun* place?


----------



## uhpharm01

White Orchid said:


> Of course - I was simply curious, that's all.  Why y'all so negative I don't know


I wasn't trying to be negative.


----------



## uhpharm01

White Orchid said:


> You forgot those in the Middle East, though not-so-surprisingly, they lay low on this sub-forum
> 
> But yes, I should make a mental note not to ask such an innocent question without someone bringing geo-politics into it lol.  Remember when this was a *fun* place?


I'm fully aware that there is a Middle East too. Thank you. I'll fully aware of all of the seven  continents of this world. 

When I made that statement that that 'this is america'. I wasn't trying to offend anyone or make anyone upset. I that say that out of habit because I live in US.  I'm also fully aware that everyone on this forum doesn't live in the US either.  That's really only reason that I said those words. Good Day Ma'am.


----------



## Laila619

So excited for them for another baby! I hope they have another girl.


----------



## Esizzle

Now I need to know if Harry proposed to Meghan on their recent vacation and when they will announce the wedding.


----------



## sdkitty

cafecreme15 said:


> Can't wait for maternity style pictures! Although I'm surprised she wanted to go through pregnancy again because of how horribly ill she gets.


I guess the few months of sickness is worth it to her.  They seem to enjoy their kids.  Don't know if there's anything more to it - e.g., producing heirs.


----------



## Sharont2305

To do with heirs, as it stands its
Charles
William
George
Charlotte
Harry.
New baby will slot in between Charlotte and Harry. Any more babies they may have will be after new baby and before Harry.
When the time comes that George becomes a father, that child and any subsequent children will go above Charlotte.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She makes it look so easy and effortless - get pregnant, be sick as a dog, pop them out, be back to a size 0 overnight, and start all over again. Don't think I could suffer through more than two pregnancies if I had to have severe morning sickness each time, that sh*t sounds awful.


----------



## VickyB

I can easily see them with 4 kids.


----------



## pursecrzy

VickyB said:


> I can easily see them with 4 kids.



Me too


----------



## gelbergirl

Prince George, the son of Prince William and Kate Middleton who is third in line to the British throne, has started his first day of school.

George, who was four years old in July, was seen off by his father at the gates of Thomas's Battersea, a mixed-gender private elementary school, on Wednesday morning.

William drove his son into the school, helped him out of the car, and carried his bag. The pair were then greeted by Helen Haslem, head of the lower school, who shook George’s hand before helping him in to class.


----------



## White Orchid

That look of trepidation lol


----------



## sdkitty

gelbergirl said:


> Prince George, the son of Prince William and Kate Middleton who is third in line to the British throne, has started his first day of school.
> 
> George, who was four years old in July, was seen off by his father at the gates of Thomas's Battersea, a mixed-gender private elementary school, on Wednesday morning.
> 
> William drove his son into the school, helped him out of the car, and carried his bag. The pair were then greeted by Helen Haslem, head of the lower school, who shook George’s hand before helping him in to class.


that's sweet.  I love that william is hands-on with the family.  I remember when he drove off in the car with Kate after the wedding.  Royal but with some regular person qualities.  Son of the people's princess


----------



## sdkitty

VickyB said:


> I can easily see them with 4 kids.


I could see them with 4.  More than that would be a lot esp with her severe morning sickness.


----------



## nycmom

gelbergirl said:


> Prince George, the son of Prince William and Kate Middleton who is third in line to the British throne, has started his first day of school.
> 
> George, who was four years old in July, was seen off by his father at the gates of Thomas's Battersea, a mixed-gender private elementary school, on Wednesday morning.
> 
> William drove his son into the school, helped him out of the car, and carried his bag. The pair were then greeted by Helen Haslem, head of the lower school, who shook George’s hand before helping him in to class.



I can't help but think of Diana, she would be so proud her son is such a good father.


----------



## Esizzle

George is the cutest! I am sure Kate must be so sad to have missed George's first day but one on one dad/son pics are adorable!!


----------



## myown

Esizzle said:


> George is the cutest! I am sure Kate must be so sad to have missed George's first day but one on one dad/son pics are adorable!!


yeah agree
I bet she tried anything she could to not miss his first day. Feel very sorry for her, morning sickness is bad enough, missing your Childs first day at school is even worse


----------



## afsweet

so cute seeing william drop off george for his first day of school. i can't imagine how nervous the teachers and staff must be to be teaching and looking after a future king!


----------



## cdtracing

George is just adorable & the father son bonding is priceless!!  I have no doubt Diana would be so proud of the man William has become.


----------



## Dawn72

Bump


----------



## Esizzle

I was thinking about this the other day. Do Kate and Will find out beforehand the sex of the baby? I know they didnt reveal it with George or Charlotte publicly but I wonder if they themselves find out or not.


----------



## kaitydid

Esizzle said:


> I was thinking about this the other day. Do Kate and Will find out beforehand the sex of the baby? I know they didnt reveal it with George or Charlotte publicly but I wonder if they themselves find out or not.



I don’t think that they do. William once told President ***** he initially forgot to ask about George’s gender when he was born!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...o-ask-whether-George-was-a-boy-or-a-girl.html


----------



## lanasyogamama

stephc005 said:


> so cute seeing william drop off george for his first day of school. i can't imagine how nervous the teachers and staff must be to be teaching and looking after a future king!



Or disciplining him?!


----------



## berrydiva

George is so adorable.


----------



## gelbergirl

After battling severe pregnancy sickness for the past month, Kate Middleton is stepping out for the first time since announcing she is expecting her third child.

On Tuesday, the royal mom joined her husband, Prince William, and brother-in-law, Prince Harry, to celebrate World Mental Health Day at a special Buckingham Palace reception to honor those working in the mental health field and the royal trio’s Heads Together campaign, which aims to reduce the stigma surrounding mental health issues.






HEATHCLIFF O'MALLEY/DAILY TELEGRAPH/PA WIRE


----------



## Esizzle

Aww she looks really good! Hope she is feeling better!


----------



## afsweet

can't wait to find out if it's a boy or girl! their kids are so precious.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that dress.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Me too!


----------



## myown

Two identical dresses, so who's the copy Kate? Duke of Rutland's daughter wears same Alice Temperley frock as the Duchess to event on Monday night









-dm


----------



## afsweet

i think it looks better on kate- i prefer her shoes, and the Duke's daughter would look more put together if her hair was styled.


----------



## Esizzle

I liked it better on Kate too. Her heels and earrings go well with the dress.


----------



## cafecreme15

Agree that it looks better on Kate. She is much more elegant, and her skin tone is better suited for that color.


----------



## Bentley1

Kate wore it way better!


----------



## anitalilac

Definitely Kate


----------



## Esizzle

Duchess Kate at a Paddington 2 event with Will and Harry. Hate the dress. Her little baby bump is so cute!!
















http://www.celebitchy.com/553639/du...at_paddington_2_event_flattering_or_just_bad/


----------



## afsweet

kate and paddington look like they're deep in conversation


----------



## Esizzle

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4984720/Duchess-Cambridge-displays-hint-baby-bump.html

More pics from the Paddington event. Also a cute video of Kate dancing with Paddington. I dont know how to post just the video buts its very cute and worth a watch!


----------



## peppermintpatty

I love that dress on Kate!!!! Reminds me of Jackie O!!!!


----------



## jessicaofromvan

Does anyone else sometimes wonder how much she regrets marrying into the royal family? leaving open the possibility that she doesn't regret it at all? I do think they married for love, but sometimes I think about her life and am like damn, I wonder if the perks are worth it. You will never be a private citizen again, for as long as you live.


----------



## Chloe302225

On Wednesday the Duchess of Cambridge made a surprise appearance alongside her husband and Prince Harry at an engagement for a charity supported by their Royal Foundation.


----------



## afsweet

any id on that blazer? i pray that it's zara so i can afford it lol


----------



## sdkitty

jessicaofromvan said:


> Does anyone else sometimes wonder how much she regrets marrying into the royal family? leaving open the possibility that she doesn't regret it at all? I do think they married for love, but sometimes I think about her life and am like damn, I wonder if the perks are worth it. You will never be a private citizen again, for as long as you live.


they seem to be a happy loving family and she's on board to have more kids so I doubt she has any significant regrets.  But I suppose it's possible she sometimes looks at her sister and misses being free


----------



## theDuchess26

stephc005 said:


> any id on that blazer? i pray that it's zara so i can afford it lol



Here it is.
I like it also, and was hoping it was affordable, alas not for me. . .


----------



## White Orchid

Her face is more plump now, but she just looks like a normal - as in not pregnant - woman.  I prefer her this shape tbh.


----------



## cafecreme15

jessicaofromvan said:


> Does anyone else sometimes wonder how much she regrets marrying into the royal family? leaving open the possibility that she doesn't regret it at all? I do think they married for love, but sometimes I think about her life and am like damn, I wonder if the perks are worth it. You will never be a private citizen again, for as long as you live.


If she has regrets or needs a break, I’d gladly sub in for her [emoji23]


Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3859451
> View attachment 3859453
> View attachment 3859454
> View attachment 3859455
> 
> 
> On Wednesday the Duchess of Cambridge made a surprise appearance alongside her husband and Prince Harry at an engagement for a charity supported by their Royal Foundation.


I love this shade of blue on her!


----------



## myown

jessicaofromvan said:


> Does anyone else sometimes wonder how much she regrets marrying into the royal family? leaving open the possibility that she doesn't regret it at all? I do think they married for love, but sometimes I think about her life and am like damn, I wonder if the perks are worth it. You will never be a private citizen again, for as long as you live.


I think she knew well enough what she did. they split before they got engaged, maybe that was his way to show her a way out, but they were so much in love and she knew what she did.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out her first solo engagement since her pregnancy announcement at the Lawn Tennis Association.


----------



## Esizzle

She looks so beautiful and radiant!


----------



## afsweet

looking good! i love when she smiles and laughs


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge hosted a roundtable discussion on Maternal Mental Health at Kensington Palace today.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attends a gala in honour of the Anna Freud Centre a charity is a patron of.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge along with other members of the Royal Family attending the Festival of Remembrance.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join other members of the Royal Family at Remembrance Sunday.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attending an engagement from last week.


----------



## horse17

I love her hair at this length...


----------



## Chloe302225

At the Festival of Remembrance.


----------



## lulu212121

horse17 said:


> I love her hair at this length...


I agree! She looks a little icy with the shorter hair look. Although I like the look, vintage yet fresh!


----------



## VickyB

Love the "short" hair look with the hat!!!!!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks very chic recently. Does anybody else think she looks like Katie Holmes? Particularly in the hat pictures.


----------



## horse17

I think she is lovely and so far, she represents the royal family with good taste and class...


----------



## afsweet

the shorter hair is refreshing, but i suppose i just get excited whenever she does anything remotely different with her hair. love the burgundy dress!


----------



## jiangjiang

Gosh she has really aged.


----------



## kkfiregirl

everyone ages, it’s what happens every year when we have a birthday.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jiangjiang said:


> Gosh she has really aged.


i was thinking the same thing. it could be the childbirth and sickness, but her face is showing her age for sure. she's still very beautiful though


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Personally I think it's the blush that's aging her - so harsh! She should use a light pink cream blush instead. I think her cheekbones and smile would look lovely and be highlighted without it. But also, I agree with kkfiregirl. Aging is a very natural process and part of the beauty of life!


----------



## VickyB

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i was thinking the same thing. it could be the childbirth and sickness, but her face is showing her age for sure. she's still very beautiful though



She's starting to really hit her stride re fashion, hair better and is overall looking terrific!!!!!!!!!  Regardless, she's always looked older than her years (same for Pippa) . It's just starting to show even more now that she is actually getting older ( and probably tired w/ pregnancy). Agree that the make up application she is wedded to isn't doing her any favors re looking fresh. But that's nothing new.


----------



## pixiejenna

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks very chic recently. Does anybody else think she looks like Katie Holmes? Particularly in the hat pictures.


I thought the same thing I did a double take. I don't if it's the angle or what.


----------



## myown

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i was thinking the same thing. it could be the childbirth and sickness, but her face is showing her age for sure. she's still very beautiful though


I think its very refreshing that a female in the spotlight shows off her age. no botox or plastic surgeries just a normal lovely woman that happens to be the wife of the future king.  just someone normal, kinda down to earth.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

myown said:


> I think its very refreshing that a female in the spotlight shows off her age. no botox or plastic surgeries just a normal lovely woman that happens to be the wife of the future king.  just someone normal, kinda down to earth.


absolutely! that's part of her charm is seeming so accessible in her looks and fashion.


----------



## jiangjiang

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i was thinking the same thing. it could be the childbirth and sickness, but her face is showing her age for sure. she's still very beautiful though



I can’t believe she isn’t even 40 yet... 

She has lovely smiles.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at an engagement recently.


----------



## gelbergirl

The Duke of Cambridge arrives at [URL='https://twitter.com/GoogleUK']@GoogleUK HQ for the final meeting of the Cyberbullying Taskforce.[/URL]


----------



## Traminer

What are the name rumours for Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's third child?



> William and Kate already have two children, Prince George and Princess Charlotte.
> 
> The gender of the new baby has not yet been announced.
> 
> Given the first two royal baby names, it's no surprise that the bookies have picked very traditional names for their line-ups.
> 
> Paddy Power's latest odds on the most likely girl names are Alice (8/1), Victoria (10/1), Elizabeth (11/1) and Amelia (40/1) with Tabitha and Emma both at 100/1.
> 
> If the Duke and Duchess have another boy, the bookmaker predicts that Arthur (10/1) and Henry (10/1) will be likely bets, with other options including Robert (100/1), Albert (14/1) and Louis (50/1).



More about it: https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/4386903/kate-middleton-prince-william-baby-due-name-odds-rumours/


----------



## VickyB

She looks much better with the fuller face!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry attended a dinner at Windsor Palace for Queen's Anniversary dinner.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a series of engagements in Birmingham last week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended the Royal Variety Performance last night.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks so lovely, she's glowing!
That blue sequined Jenny Packham dress looks fantastic on her, I just wish the lining was floor length because 1) it makes the dress look unfinished and 2) the lace trim along the bottom of the lining makes it look like a nightdress underneath.
Major fail on the designers part.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm so glad she ditched the harsh liner.  She looks beautiful, but I agree, the dress is a major fail


----------



## leeann

That dress is amazing!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love that dress and I like the length of the slip since it shows off her shoes.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3890215
> View attachment 3890216
> View attachment 3890217
> View attachment 3890218
> View attachment 3890219
> View attachment 3890220
> View attachment 3890221
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a series of engagements in Birmingham last week.



Anyone have an id on the black suede boots she is wearing?


----------



## White Orchid

Bag*Snob said:


> I love that dress and I like the length of the slip since it shows off her shoes.


Yes, me too.  I like that we can see the shoes beneath.  I absolutely adore the gown and especially the colour.  She looks beautiful


----------



## mundodabolsa

Has she announced when she is due? Isn't normally the announced date a little intentionally off to throw the press/attention somewhat? 

It will be interesting to see when Harry's wedding will be in relation to her due date.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mundodabolsa said:


> Has she announced when she is due? Isn't normally the announced date a little intentionally off to throw the press/attention somewhat?
> 
> It will be interesting to see when Harry's wedding will be in relation to her due date.



Wikipedia says she is due in April.


----------



## uhpharm01

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Wikipedia says she is due in April.



You're right. 
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/47045...-middleton-pregnant-baby-due-date-april-2018/


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement yesterday.

The Duke and Duchess's initial statement about Harry and Meghan's engagement:  'We are very excited for Harry and Meghan. It has been wonderful getting to know Meghan and to see how happy she and Harry are together

The Duchess then added yesterday: *"William and I are absolutely thrilled. It’s such exciting news. It’s a really happy time for any couple and we wish them all the best and hope they enjoy this happy moment.”*


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attend an engagement today.


----------



## Esizzle

Omg she is glowing. She looks so beautiful pregnant.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3893070
> View attachment 3893071
> View attachment 3893072
> View attachment 3893073
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge attend an engagement today.



Kate wore these boots in the Himalayas too (2016).  And even then they were reported to be 10 years old.
I see why she likes them.


----------



## berrydiva

I love the printed dress above. She always looks her best pregnant....hope she isn't having severe morning sickness with this pregnancy. It sounds miserable.


----------



## Sharont2305

Esizzle said:


> Omg she is glowing. She looks so beautiful pregnant.


I agree, she does suit a little bit of weight on her when she is at the stage of just about showing. In some pictures you can't tell if she's pregnant but looks like she's a curvy healthy weight. X


----------



## Chloe302225

berrydiva said:


> I love the printed dress above. She always looks her best pregnant....hope she isn't having severe morning sickness with this pregnancy. It sounds miserable.



She did and is hopefully recovering from HG in this pregnancy. The palace had to announce early again because she had to cancel an engagement on the day of when she became too I'll. She took some weeks off before returning to the public.


----------



## Lounorada

Her hair looks great at this length.


----------



## Sharont2305

Lounorada said:


> Her hair looks great at this length.


Agree, I wish she'd try a fringe though.


----------



## horse17

Sharont2305 said:


> Agree, I wish she'd try a fringe though.


Fringe only..lol.. just having flashbacks of her bangs a few years ago they were terrible


----------



## Eva1991

I like her hair shorter. It makes her look younger actually. Regarding her fringe I don't think it would look that bad if she opted for one now that her hair is shoulder length. I generally think that a fringe goes better with shorter than very long hair. When she first had a fringe she had quite long hair; that's probably why it didn't look that good.
Pregnancy agrees with her - apart from the morning sickness she suffers from, which I hope is gone by now. Other than that, her face and cheeks look fuller and she's glowing!


----------



## gelbergirl

Prince William delivers Prince George's Christmas list to Father Christmas (event in Helsinki, Finland).
The young royal asked for a police car before signing his name.


----------



## Sharont2305

horse17 said:


> Fringe only..lol.. just having flashbacks of her bangs a few years ago they were terrible


Agree, her last attempt wasn't good. Just on the eyebrows would look good as long as the sides were layered too and not hanging in a long length if that makes sense x


----------



## Sharont2305

Something like this I'd like to see, maybe slightly longer so that she can still wear it up when she wears a tiara.


----------



## Esizzle

I’m not a fan of bangs (or fringes) but I do love the long bob hair she has been rocking for a little while. She has gorgeous hair.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge was seen leaving Kensington Palace with her mother on Wednesday.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge was seen at a train station on Friday.


----------



## Lounorada

Really like that coat! ZARA always do great coats, every season.
She always looks happy and comfrotable when she's dressed in casual outfits, understandably.


----------



## Eva1991

Her skin always looks amazing! I'd love to know her skin care routine!


----------



## green.bee

she looks so young with softer make up and off duty clothes.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm surprised she is allowed to ride a train? Or was she picking her mum up from the station?


----------



## Esizzle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm surprised she is allowed to ride a train? Or was she picking her mum up from the station?


She takes public transport all the time. Just has a security officer with her. Kate, Will, George and Charlotte were spotted at a train station in early November too riding a train to London with their security officers.


----------



## berrydiva

Sharont2305 said:


> Something like this I'd like to see, maybe slightly longer so that she can still wear it up when she wears a tiara.


This seems like such a dated look and Kate already wears her makeup to age herself. I feel like the bangs would make her look even older.


----------



## horse17

I can not believe or understood how she takes the train..


----------



## Bentley1

I'm honestly shocked she is taking the train as well. It's like seeing the President on the subway or something, it's kinda weird. I didn't think it would be allowed with all the security clearances and such


----------



## minababe

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3897178
> View attachment 3897179
> View attachment 3897180
> View attachment 3897181
> View attachment 3897183
> View attachment 3897184
> View attachment 3897185
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge was seen at a train station on Friday.


I always forget that she is pregnant right now. I mean it's her 3rd pregnancy and she still has no huge belly


----------



## gelbergirl

horse17 said:


> I can not believe or understood how she takes the train..



The Queen takes the train sometimes.
But she has a special car, with special seating, and I think the entire train is a special ride just for her!


----------



## Grande Latte

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3893070
> View attachment 3893071
> View attachment 3893072
> View attachment 3893073
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge attend an engagement today.



I love this jacket. So utilitarian. Can anyone ID?


----------



## green.bee

Grande Latte said:


> I love this jacket. So utilitarian. Can anyone ID?


it looks like Barbour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended the annual Diplomatic Dinner at Buckingham Palace last week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended an engagement earlier this week.


----------



## horse17

She looks beautiful


----------



## Eva1991

Maybe she takes the train to appear more relatable to the public.


----------



## Sharont2305

Bentley1 said:


> I'm honestly shocked she is taking the train as well. It's like seeing the President on the subway or something, it's kinda weird. I didn't think it would be allowed with all the security clearances and such


I've seen her food shopping!!


----------



## myown

we had paparazzi pics of her grocery shopping


----------



## lorihmatthews

jiangjiang said:


> Gosh she has really aged.



She has two toddlers and is pregnant with a third child AND is doing many public appearances. She is probably exhausted! Give this poor woman a break.


----------



## kkfiregirl

will needs to buy some teeth whitener.


----------



## myown

lorihmatthews said:


> She has two toddlers and is pregnant with a third child AND is doing many public appearances. She is probably exhausted! Give this poor woman a break.


and never forget she doesnt have hollywood makeup and special lightening to highlight her beauty


----------



## afsweet

she looks good with an updo and tiara


----------



## Bentley1

lorihmatthews said:


> She has two toddlers and is pregnant with a third child AND is doing many public appearances. She is probably exhausted! Give this poor woman a break.


Yeah she really does still look beautiful and radiant! That morning sickness alone is so rough, it would age anyone.


----------



## Bentley1

stephc005 said:


> she looks good with an updo and tiara


Very much like a princess


----------



## gelbergirl

Kate Middleton joins husband William and Prince Harry at Grenfell Memorial Service six months after 71 people killed in horror blaze


----------



## Hessefan

Perhaps instead of organising memorial services for the media, they should get those families that were affected back into housing. Many of them still live in hotels. [emoji34]


----------



## kkfiregirl

exactly. put your money where your mouth is, as we say here in the US.


----------



## kaitydid

Hessefan said:


> Perhaps instead of organising memorial services for the media, they should get those families that were affected back into housing. Many of them still live in hotels. [emoji34]



Actually, the idea for the service came from the survivors and the families of the victims.

"*Grenfell Tower survivors and families of the bereaved made the request to hold the service.* The Cathedral and the Bishop of Kensington, has worked with residents to create an order of service to focus on remembering those who lost their lives, on providing messages of support for the bereaved, and on offering strength and hope for the future, for those of all faiths and none.

The service is designed to remember those who died, to show solidarity with the bereaved and survivors, and to give thanks for everyone who assisted on the ground at the time of the tragedy and since, including emergency services, the recovery team, community response, public support, and volunteers. The service will enable the nation to stand together with those directly affected by the Grenfell Tower fire and together express hopes for the future. The Prince of Wales, The Duchess of Cornwall, The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry will also attend the service.

St Paul's Cathedral has been chosen to host the service because of its national focus, which will ensure that we remember what happened and consider why such a tragedy must never happen again." (https://www.stpauls.co.uk/worship-m...r-memorial-service-remembrance-hope-and-unity)


----------



## Traminer

Hessefan said:


> Perhaps instead of organising memorial services for the media, they should get those families that were affected back into housing. Many of them still live in hotels. [emoji34]



Not "instead of".

Why not do both!


----------



## Traminer

HRH Prince George Alexander Louis of Cambridge



> *Prince George of Cambridge* (George Alexander Louis; born 22 July 2013) is the elder child and only son of Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge. He is third in line of succession to the British throne, after his paternal grandfather, and father.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_George_of_Cambridge

I think it is time that  the Young Royals also deserve  threads  of their own.


----------



## Traminer

HRH Princess Charlotte Elizabeth Diana of Cambridge



> *Princess Charlotte of Cambridge* (Charlotte Elizabeth Diana; born 2 May 2015) is the younger child and only daughter of Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge. She is fourth in line of succession to the British throne, after her paternal grandfather, her father, and her elder brother.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Princess_Charlotte_of_Cambridge

I think both George and Charlotte deserve threads of their own by now.


----------



## Traminer

https://www.google.de/search?q=HRH+...5o7YAhVMzqQKHeToBw4Q_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=623

Here you can see her.


----------



## Traminer

https://www.google.de/search?q=HRH+...547YAhUP6aQKHV1NAmsQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=623

Here you can see him.


----------



## Hessefan

Traminer said:


> Not "instead of".
> 
> Why not do both!



Simply because a memorial service with the influential, the rich and the famous seems like a mockery when the victims and their families are still living out of suitcases and those with actual influence are ignoring them otherwise. It is dishonest and looks like tragedy tourism.
A memorial service was needed, but action needed to be taken a few months ago to not increase the families’ grief.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3897178
> View attachment 3897179
> View attachment 3897180
> View attachment 3897181
> View attachment 3897183
> View attachment 3897184
> View attachment 3897185
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge was seen at a train station on Friday.



Love this look on her! Would love a coat like this - did we ever clear up if it was Zara or Barbour? And anyone know anything about these booties? I want this whole outfit!


----------



## Traminer

News from Princess Charlotte:



> Princess Charlotte Is ‘Quite the Natural’ at Tennis



https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/princess-charlotte-is-already-taking-tennis-lessons/


----------



## Traminer

A tricky question:



> What is Prince George’s surname and what will he be called at school?



http://metro.co.uk/2017/07/24/what-...and-what-will-he-be-called-at-school-6800984/


----------



## joyeaux

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this look on her! Would love a coat like this - did we ever clear up if it was Zara or Barbour? And anyone know anything about these booties? I want this whole outfit!



The coat is Carolina Herrera and the shoes are Jimmy Choo (per whatkatewore)


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attending an engagement last week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with other members of the Royal Family attended a memorial service last week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess attended Kensington Palace's staff Christmas party last week.


----------



## Traminer

Latest News and  Photos:



> Latest stories, photos and videos of Princess Charlotte Elizabeth Diana, the youngest child of Prince William and Kate Middleton, and little sister of Prince George.
> 
> See William & Kate's daughter's outfits and dresses at her royal appearances and playdates. The princess reportedly loves horses, just like her great-grandmother the Queen.



https://www.hellomagazine.com/tags/princess-charlotte/


----------



## myown

people are saying she looks just like QE

*She looks just like her Gan-Gan! Kate and William share new family portrait on their Christmas card – and little Charlotte is looking more and more like her great-grandmother the Queen*​








dailymail


----------



## Traminer

myown said:


> people are saying she looks just like  QE



Very much so!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Such a cutie!


----------



## VickyB

I'm a big hat fan but don't think the shape of this one works well with the coat. Too floppy, perhaps?


----------



## afsweet

lovely coat! i want her coats and tiaras.


----------



## Traminer

News from Prince George:



> Prince George played a sheep in his school nativity play, the Duke of Cambridge has disclosed.



Read more: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ed-sheep-school-nativity-play-prince-william/


----------



## Traminer

In January 2018:



> Princess Charlotte will begin attending an exclusive London nursery from next month, her parents the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge revealed today.
> 
> William and Kate, who is pregnant with her third child, will send the two-year-old to Willcocks Nursery School, located close to their Kensington Palace home.
> 
> Charlotte will enjoy pottery and poetry classes at the sought-after nursery, which is rated 'outstanding' by Ofsted and located next to the Royal Albert Hall.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5190553/Princess-Charlotte-attend-nursery-January.html


----------



## berrydiva

Traminer said:


> News from Prince George:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ed-sheep-school-nativity-play-prince-william/


Think it would be more beneficial to post the article or at least a snippet of it and post the pics as opposed to just posting the links.


----------



## Traminer

berrydiva said:


> just posting the links.



I did not "just post the link".

I quoted one sentence so that everybody knows roughly what the article is about.

So everybody  can decide whether it is worth while to click onto the link.


----------



## Traminer

Prince George - Best Quotes 



> *Prince George | Best quotes *
> 
> 
> Prince George on his first day at nursery school Credit: The Duchess of Cambridge/PA Wire
> *“Uncle Harry, why are you so quiet?”* _- George wonders why Prince Harry is on his best behaviour when the Obamas drop in to Kensington Palace for dinner in April_
> 
> *“He never stops moving”* _- William on George’s endless energy_
> 
> *“I’ve honestly never seen him so excited. His face lit up”* _- Kate about George watching the Trooping the Colour flypast_
> 
> *“Last week Prince George showed up to our meeting in his bath robe. That was a slap in the face. A clear breach of protocol”* _- US president Barack ***** jokes about the prince wearing his dressing gown and pyjamas for their encounter_
> 
> *“He looks like a young Winston Churchill”* _- Prince Harry_




More about it - with more pictures:


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ed-sheep-school-nativity-play-prince-william/


----------



## berrydiva

Traminer said:


> I did not "just post the link".
> 
> I quoted one sentence so that everybody knows roughly what the article is about.
> 
> So everybody  can decide whether it is worth while to click onto the link.


Just helping you out...some folks don't like to click links while some just come to see the pics. It's easy enough to highlight and copy/paste but carry on.....


----------



## berrydiva

stephc005 said:


> lovely coat! i want her coats and tiaras.


Me too!


----------



## berrydiva

I live for a good coat, a hat and a pair of gloves. If I didn't have to schlep around this city, I'd wear nothing but pencil skirts, coats, hats and elbow length gloves.


----------



## gelbergirl

Traminer said:


> News from Prince George:
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...ed-sheep-school-nativity-play-prince-william/



A sheep!
how cute!


----------



## Traminer

gelbergirl said:


> A sheep!
> how cute!



That was exactly my own first thought as well!


----------



## myown

berrydiva said:


> Just helping you out...some folks don't like to click links while some just come to see the pics. It's easy enough to highlight and copy/paste but carry on.....


that's true, on other threads you keep reading "I don't click on links"


----------



## Traminer

berrydiva said:


> ...some folks don't like to click links



Well, one should never open attachments in an E-Mail. But I do not see any danger in clicking onto a link that clearly leads to  some well-established newspaper.

And in other forums it is often against the rules to copy whole articles.

But I can promise to copy a bit more of the text of an article in the future.

I hope that is an acceptable compromise.


----------



## Traminer

Prince George  has got a problem with his  as yet non-existing surname: 



> Like most children, he’ll have to start deciding the big things like what colour pencil case he wants and what backpack to buy. But unlike other children, the third-in-line to the throne will have to also decide what surname he’ll adopt. A few suggestions have been floating around but nothing has been decided yet. The Prince turned four on Saturday
> 
> Technically, the little prince doesn’t actually need one at all, because like his great-grandmother The Queen, he has the title of ‘His Royal Highness’ so he doesn’t actually need a surname. But as he starts school in September, Kate and Wills will have to make their mind up soon, because the register needs a full name.



Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/07/24/what-...and-what-will-he-be-called-at-school-6800984/


----------



## myown

I thought its Mountbatton-Windsor 

Wikipedia: "*Mountbatten-Windsor* is the personal surname used by the male-line descendants of Queen Elizabeth II and Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh.

The British monarchy now asserts that the name _Mountbatten-Windsor_ is used by members of the Royal Family who do not have a surname, when a surname is required.[1] For example, Prince Andrew, Duke of York, and Anne, Princess Royal, children of the Queen, used the surname _Mountbatten-Windsor_ in official marriage registry entries.[2] Likewise, Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, used the name when filing a French lawsuit related to the topless pictures of his wife published by the French magazine _Closer_.[3]"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountbatten-Windsor


----------



## Traminer

myown said:


> I thought its Mountbatton-Windsor



That's what I thought as well.
But as it seems there is room for choice:



> According to the Royal Family’s website, if any members of the family require an official surname, they can use ‘Mountbatten-Windsor’.
> 
> The website reads: ‘For the most part, members of the Royal Family who are entitled to the style and dignity of HRH Prince or Princess do not need a surname, but if at any time any of them do need a surname (such as upon marriage), that surname is Mountbatten-Windsor.’
> 
> Or Prince George could follow in his dad’s footsteps and use ‘Cambridge’ as his surname.
> 
> Both Princes William and Harry used ‘Wales’ as their surname during their time as school and in the military, from their father’s title, the Prince of Wales.


http://metro.co.uk/2017/07/24/what-...and-what-will-he-be-called-at-school-6800984/


----------



## Traminer

At the Queen's pre-Christmas lunch:



> At the Queen's pre-Christmas luncheon at Buckingham Palace yesterday, royal fans became engrossed with Meghan Markle's first appearance at the annual event. But Princess Charlotte's cameo was also worth obsessing over.
> 
> While leaving the gathering with her family, the two-year-old made the cutest—and possibly confused—facial expressions from the back seat of their car. Perhaps she had a little too much fun at great-grandma's house and didn't want to go home?



http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/a14473702/princess-charlotte-queen-christmas-luncheon/


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge released their Christmas card.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their children Prince George and Princess Charlotte attended the Queen's annual Christmas Luncheon at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attended the Ballet after the Queen's Christmas Luncheon.


----------



## afsweet

beautiful family photo! i'm also loving kate's cape.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cape is fabulous!


----------



## Morgan R

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge  arriving to Morning Service in Sandringham on Christmas Day.


----------



## rcy

i love that they're finally holding hands in public!


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Sooo adorable. I love this royal family the most. Kate is really elegant, beautiful and pretty. Not to mention the obvious style she's got.



Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3914844
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge released their Christmas card.


----------



## Chloe302225

rcy said:


> i love that they're finally holding hands in public!


They tend to hold hands for their Christmas walk to church. They have done so in the past.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love Kate’s coat ! They all look happy , fantastic !


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Kate's outfit and Meghan's hat is cute!


----------



## kaitydid

Kate looks adorable! I love the Christmas tartan she chose.


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I would love Kate’s coat if she were alone. Walking with the group (and I’m not loving Meghan’s coat)... I don’t like it as part of the composite.


----------



## Eva1991

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3914844
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge released their Christmas card.



Cute family photo but Kate looks older than she really is here. If I didn't know her real age and I had to guess, I'd say she looks 40+. The make up she's wearing ages her and the way her hair was styled for the photoshoot isn't flattering at all. She looks better with shoulder length hair.


----------



## Laila619

The Christmas card is just beautiful! Such a lovely family and their kids are adorable.


----------



## Traminer

That was in August 2017


----------



## Traminer

Prince George's Christmas list


----------



## threadbender

I think she is just adorable. I love her little dresses and that smile and those eyes are lovely!


----------



## threadbender

Probably August 2017.


----------



## Traminer

carlpsmom said:


> Probably August 2017.



I just managed to edit the date in time!


----------



## threadbender

He is such a cute little boy. I hope he keeps the joy of life as he gets older.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Check out the Instagram page by Gary janneti, super funny of George and Meghan


----------



## nastasja

hollieplus2 said:


> Check out the Instagram page by Gary janneti, super funny of George and Meghan



I have been living for his memes - so funny!


----------



## afsweet

not a fan of kate's coat, but it's festive so i give her that.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the Queen and Prince Philip at church today. They were also joined by Kate's sister Pippa and her husband Matthew.


----------



## Sharont2305

Well, isn't she gorgeous? Princess Charlotte on her first day at nursery, pictures taken by her mum. What a beautiful smile she has.


----------



## Bentley1

She's the spitting image of Queen Elizabeth.

I honestly don't see any of Kate or Will in her face.


----------



## afsweet

she is the cutest! so full of happiness.


----------



## Chiichan

Bentley1 said:


> She's the spitting image of Queen Elizabeth.
> 
> I honestly don't see any of Kate or Will in her face.



It’s so amazing how much she looks like her!


----------



## Megs

I saw Charlotte’s picture today and smiled ear to ear! She’s adorable!!!!!


----------



## chaneljewel

Sharont2305 said:


> View attachment 3928235
> View attachment 3928236
> 
> Well, isn't she gorgeous? Princess Charlotte on her first day at nursery, pictures taken by her mum. What a beautiful smile she has.


What a happy cutie!


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> View attachment 3928235
> View attachment 3928236
> 
> Well, isn't she gorgeous? Princess Charlotte on her first day at nursery, pictures taken by her mum. What a beautiful smile she has.


That picture of her sitting on the step is so cute! Her shy, but happy little face


----------



## berrydiva

Charlotte is a cutie. She looks like she's a riot.


----------



## PatsyCline

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 3927173
> View attachment 3927173
> View attachment 3927174
> View attachment 3927176
> View attachment 3927177
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the Queen and Prince Philip at church today. They were also joined by Kate's sister Pippa and her husband Matthew.


I've always thought Prince Philip was tall, but unless it's the camera angle, or he's shrunk with age, I obviously am wrong about his height.

According to Google, he's 1.83 metres or 6'. William is 1.91 metres, or 6'3".


----------



## Sharont2305

Happy Birthday to Catherine, 36 today. Its weird to think that in 2 months time she will be older than Diana was when she died.


----------



## bag-mania

PatsyCline said:


> I've always thought Prince Philip was tall, but unless it's the camera angle, or he's shrunk with age, I obviously am wrong about his height.
> 
> According to Google, he's 1.83 metres or 6'. William is 1.91 metres, or 6'3".



Philip is 96. It's to be expected he's lost some height due to his age.


----------



## Sharont2305

I really can't see much resemblance between Charlotte and the Queen. I see Edward and Sophie's daughter Louise so much more like her. I think Charlotte looks like William and I think as she's growing will look more like Diana.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> I really can't see much resemblance between Charlotte and the Queen. I see Edward and Sophie's daughter Louise so much more like her. I think Charlotte looks like William and I think as she's growing will look more like Diana.


Oh, yeah! Charlotte is very like Diana when she was young, they have the same eyes.


----------



## kaitydid

Charlotte is just the cutest! I can’t get over how adorable those pictures are!


----------



## Traminer

Prince George will play a role in the Harry-and-Meghan Wedding.


----------



## Traminer

> Princess Charlotte 'can already speak Spanish' to her Palencia-born nanny aged just TWO and is a very 'sweet and confident' little girl



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-5259989/Princess-Charlotte-2-speak-Spanish.html


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out her first engagement of the new year earlier this week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attended a mental health conference earlier this week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a day of engagements in Coventry last week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement at the Great Ormond Street Hospital.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement at a local school on her capacity as Patron of AELTC.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge was seen doing the school run in London.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out two engagements today in relation to maternal mental health.


----------



## Chloe302225

Yesterday the Duchess of Cambridge announced a new initiative by  Heads Together.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge kick off day 1 of their tour of Sweden and Norway.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried multiple engagements with Crown Princess Victoria and Crown Prince Daniel Sweden. They also had a private lunch with King and Queen of Sweden.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a evening reception to end day 1 of their tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried multiple engagements with Crown Princess Victoria and Crown Prince Daniel of Sweden on Day 2 of their tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess attended an evening reception on day 2 of their tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are greeted by Crown Prince Hakkon and Crown Princess Mette-Marit of Norway to start day 3 of their tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess carried multiple engagements with Crown Prince Hakkon and Crown Princess Mette-Marit and the they also had a private meeting with the King and Queen of Norway.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended an evening reception on day 3 of their tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess carried out multiple engagements on the last day of their tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out their last engagement of their tour to Sweden and Norway.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Her little chanel is so cute. I wonder what she carries around in her little mini bags.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love when she does sporting events, she always looks so happy!


----------



## afsweet

her coats are beautiful and she looks great in tweed. she only had a few misses (the yellow dress and velvet blue), and she's looking healthy and happy.


----------



## VickyB

stephc005 said:


> her coats are beautiful and she looks great in tweed. she only had a few misses (the yellow dress and velvet blue), and she's looking healthy and happy.


 I agree, just a few misses. I actually liked the yellow dress b/c I like when she ventures out of her comfort zone. I didn't care for the fur neck piece on the green coat or the fur cuffs she added to one of the other coats. Don't care for that Chanel bag either. I mean of all the gorgeous Chanel bags to choose from and she picked that?
Hair is looking good. Even a little shorter would be really nice too.

Did anybody catch SNL a week or so ago when the had "William and Harry" on weekend update? It was hysterical! Spot on impersonations!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge opened up an addiction treatment center last week.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending the BAFTA awards tonight.


----------



## Sharont2305

She looks amazing this evening, that dress is gorgeous. Forget the baby bump, she suits a curvy figure, her arms at one point pre bump were too muscled, they look lovely now....and that cleavage! Again at one point pre bump her chest was looking a tad boney. She looks fantastic!


----------



## gazoo

Omigosh, her makeup looks flawless!!


----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## White Orchid

Stunning -  as are the jewels.  I wouldn’t have minded if she’d chosen rubies instead though.


----------



## PatsyCline

Considering the restriction on steering away from politics, Kate's choice was an excellent one.  Not black, but dark enough to subtly show support.


----------



## afsweet

such a cute bump! the dress is lovely on her.


----------



## VickyB

Sharont2305 said:


> She looks amazing this evening, that dress is gorgeous. Forget the baby bump, she suits a curvy figure, her arms at one point pre bump were too muscled, they look lovely now....and that cleavage! Again at one point pre bump her chest was looking a tad boney. She looks fantastic!



ITA! Her face looks so much prettier with the extra weight! 
Jewels are spectacular!


----------



## labelwhore04

She's lucky she doesn't seem to have any problems conceiving. I always think that it would be unfortunate to marry into the royal family and find out you can't conceive for whatever reason. I wonder if adopting is forbidden for royals? What about surrogacy?


----------



## PatsyCline

It wouldn’t surprise me if prospective brides are checked for the ability to get pregnant.


----------



## myown

labelwhore04 said:


> She's lucky she doesn't seem to have any problems conceiving. I always think that it would be unfortunate to marry into the royal family and find out you can't conceive for whatever reason. I wonder if adopting is forbidden for royals? What about surrogacy?


i could be wrong but i thought surrogacy is illegal in great Britain?


----------



## Hessefan

myown said:


> i could be wrong but i thought surrogacy is illegal in great Britain?



It is, as far as I know.
I am pretty sure there are extensive health checks for prospective spouses, especially if they are to carry the future king or queen.


----------



## Sharont2305

myown said:


> i could be wrong but i thought surrogacy is illegal in great Britain?


I don't think its illegal here in the UK, its just that the woman carrying can't get paid ( that bit might be illegal ) They can do it for "expenses" though. X


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge ant the Countess of Wessex hosted an engagement at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a day of engagements in Sunderland.


----------



## afsweet

she's looking great!


----------



## berrydiva

She's looks good. She looks her happiest pregnant despite how sick carrying seems to make her.


----------



## White Orchid

Not sure of how to phrase this, but doesn’t her bump look lower?  Does that mean the baby has lowered itself?


----------



## myown

isn't she supposed to be due in April? so it could be that the bump is lower by now. or the baby just lay low


----------



## Morgan R

Prince Harry, Meghan Markle, Kate Middleton, and Prince William at the Royal Foundation Forum


----------



## myown

Kate really looks tired. 2 young kids and a pregnancy must be tiring


----------



## myown

No snow boots here! Kate braves the cold and ice in towering heels, bare legs and a floaty Orla Kiely dress as she visits the National Portrait Gallery exhibition she helped to curate

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-National-portrait-Gallery.html#ixzz58VcAhvOb 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress is really cute.


----------



## berrydiva

Her eye makeup is just so bad. I remember when I had my awakening and realized how much better my hooded eyes look without heavy top liner. It made such a huge difference.


----------



## gelbergirl

These earrings are so pretty.  I think we've seen them before just so eye catching!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out two engagements last week as part of the announcement of her two new patronages with the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynaecologists (RCOG), and Patron of the Nursing Now campaign.


----------



## Morgan R

Prince William and Kate Middleton at Commonwealth Day service


----------



## melissatrv

Love the pic seated in the church....Camilla, William and Kate look so bored!!!


----------



## Cocoabean

melissatrv said:


> Love the pic seated in the church....Camilla, William and Kate look so bored!!!



And to Meghan it is all so new. A bit of wide-eyed wonder there.


----------



## melissatrv

Cocoabean said:


> And to Meghan it is all so new. A bit of wide-eyed wonder there.


Exactly!  That's what makes it even more hilarious


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge on St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## Lounorada

Love her St. Patricks Day look, top-to-toe perfection! She looks gorgeous.
I think that's my favourite look of hers in a long time. She always looks best in rich, jewel colours.


----------



## debbiesdaughter

myown said:


> Kate really looks tired. 2 young kids and a pregnancy must be tiring


Add to that all this traveling and having to always be on your game, I can't imagine, she looks fantastic to me!


----------



## VickyB

I just LOVE Domhnall! He's so adorable!

Kate looks good! Don't care for the fur bit she added to the coat collar tho.


----------



## Sharont2305

Ringo Starr was Knighted today by Prince William, he congratulated William on the forthcoming baby and William replied " Any day (or time ) now"


----------



## berrydiva

I love this last look! Rich colors always looks so good on her.


----------



## marietouchet

berrydiva said:


> I love this last look! Rich colors always looks so good on her.



Agree , is her affinity for jewel tones due to her dark hair color ?


----------



## Sharont2305

As an add on, considering she's ready to drop, hasn't she got fantastic posture?


----------



## Sharont2305

Just realised that the coat she wore on St Patrick's Day, she wore it on their tour of Norway and Sweden.


----------



## jcnc

No one does pregnancy chic quite like [URL='http://people.com/tag/kate-middleton/']Kate Middleton.

For her last royal engagement before going on maternity leave, Kate not only rocked black skinny jeans, but the heavily-pregnant royal also wore a non-maternity top – at eight months pregnant!

The floral print Rosie Top from Hobbs, which retails for $165, has, of course, completely sold out in every size (get a similar look for under $8 here!), just hours after Kate stepped out on Thursday morning. At London’s Olympic Park with Prince William, Kate wore the top under a cream coat from British designer label Goat (shop a similar look for less here!) and black skinny jeans (get a similar look here and here), accessorizing with black high-heeled pumps and her favorite Annoushka pearl earrings.










 http://people.com/royals/kate-middleton-final-maternity-look/[/URL]


----------



## Tivo

Every time I see her I think of Queen Margery Tyrell


----------



## White Orchid

Wow.  Her legs are fabulous for someone about to give birth.


----------



## queennadine

She looks great! Can't wait to see the new baby


----------



## Alexenjie

She always amazes me because it seems to take forever before you can visibly see she looks like she is pregnant. Then she stays small and  I keep thinking is this what a six or seven month pregnant woman looks like and the answer is a loud No!  I've seen maybe 15 women up close for their pregnancies and all looked much bigger then Kate from probably 3 months on through giving birth.. Kate is tall and thin so maybe her babies just stretch out the length of her rather than the front of her. Also none of my friends or family were ever trying to dress to impress anyone while pregnant so Kate's expensive maternity clothes probably makes a difference in how far along she appears as well.

I will be curious to see how many kids William and Kate end up with. 3 seems like a nice sized family but I can easily picture them having 5 or more too.

Because of Meghan's age I think we will see her and Harry going through a pregnancy in the near future.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement last week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out engagements last week.


----------



## afsweet

she looks great!


----------



## melissatrv

I know she has that acute morning sickness ailment that lasts through the first 2 trimesters.  She probably cannot eat that much and that adds to her hardly showing and bouncing right back.  I agree she looks great!




Alexenjie said:


> She always amazes me because it seems to take forever before you can visibly see she looks like she is pregnant. Then she stays small and  I keep thinking is this what a six or seven month pregnant woman looks like and the answer is a loud No!  I've seen maybe 15 women up close for their pregnancies and all looked much bigger then Kate from probably 3 months on through giving birth.. Kate is tall and thin so maybe her babies just stretch out the length of her rather than the front of her. Also none of my friends or family were ever trying to dress to impress anyone while pregnant so Kate's expensive maternity clothes probably makes a difference in how far along she appears as well.
> 
> I will be curious to see how many kids William and Kate end up with. 3 seems like a nice sized family but I can easily picture them having 5 or more too.
> 
> Because of Meghan's age I think we will see her and Harry going through a pregnancy in the near future.


----------



## melissatrv

So what does everyone think.....will Will & Kate's baby be a boy or a girl?   Anyone want to take a shot at name guessing?


----------



## luvparis21

melissatrv said:


> So what does everyone think.....will Will & Kate's baby be a boy or a girl?   Anyone want to take a shot at name guessing?



Great idea @melissatrv!

I am thinking she’s having a girl. Not sure what the baby’s first name would be, but maybe will have Mary or Alexandra (from the Queen’s name) as part of her name.

Anyone else want to take a shot at this?


----------



## VickyB

Don't know about the sex of this one but I wouldn't be shocked if they had a fourth!


----------



## Sharont2305

I think Alice for a girl, I have said that with each child so third time lucky! For a boy im even thinking of Michael after her dad. It doesn't have to be such a Royal name being this one will be further from the throne. Philip could well be in there somewhere, Phillipa too to honour Pippa.


----------



## minababe

I think it's a girl. not sure about a favorite of names but I think it will be the last child for them.

I was really suprised when she said she is pregnant for the third time because I already thought they are the perfect Family and she didn't had only good times in her pregnancys.Two Kids,  one Boy, one girl, such a beautiful Family. I love the picures from their Germany trip with the Kids where they all match with their Outfits.
but of Course I'm really excited to see the Baby in a few weeks or days. can't wait for the first Pictures of the newborn princess


----------



## sdkitty

minababe said:


> I think it's a girl. not sure about a favorite of names but I think it will be the last child for them.
> 
> I was really suprised when she said she is pregnant for the third time because I already thought they are the perfect Family and she didn't had only good times in her pregnancys.Two Kids,  one Boy, one girl, such a beautiful Family. I love the picures from their Germany trip with the Kids where they all match with their Outfits.
> but of Course I'm really excited to see the Baby in a few weeks or days. can't wait for the first Pictures of the newborn princess


I wouldn't be surprised if she has one more.  They have plenty of money and help.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attend Easter Services at Windsor Castle with the Queen and other members of the Royal Family.


----------



## VickyB

She looks good but also looks ready to have the baby!

Must say I am very surprised that Pippa hasn't been knocked up yet.


----------



## Sharont2305

So, parking restrictions outside Lindo Wing are going to start on April 10th. Press will be allowed to set up from the 11th.


----------



## Bentley1

Excited to see if it's a boy or girl.
Did She deliver her other children naturally or via c section? Just wondering if a c section date is already planned


----------



## Sharont2305

They were both natural births, I'm sure she went home on the same day as Charlotte was born and the day after with George. I think she would have been in longer if they were c sections. Parking restrictions were put in place mid April till 30th April when Charlotte was born.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

VickyB said:


> Must say I am very surprised that Pippa hasn't been knocked up yet.


She’s all but disappeared from view, wouldn’t be surprised if she is and is trying to keep it private!


----------



## Aimee3

Surprised no one has mentioned the rape Accusations against Pippa’s father In law yet.


----------



## Bentley1

Sharont2305 said:


> They were both natural births, I'm sure she went home on the same day as Charlotte was born and the day after with George. I think she would have been in longer if they were c sections. Parking restrictions were put in place mid April till 30th April when Charlotte was born.


Ok thanks!


----------



## Sharont2305

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5573761/Kate-spotted-shopping-Waitrose-store-Norfolk.html
Catherine spotted yesterday.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Sharont2305 said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5573761/Kate-spotted-shopping-Waitrose-store-Norfolk.html
> Catherine spotted yesterday.


Not sure that’s her!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her Easter look minus the clutch. I'm often not a fan of her clutches.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge was spotted shopping at Waitrose.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4029376
> View attachment 4029377
> View attachment 4029378
> View attachment 4029379
> View attachment 4029380
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge was spotted shopping at Waitrose.


I really don’t think that’s her! Possibly a Daily Mail setup? The protection officer wouldn’t just stand and watch an 8 month pregnant lady heave her shopping into the car, surely?


----------



## Chloe302225

Diamondbirdie said:


> I really don’t think that’s her! Possibly a Daily Mail setup? The protection officer wouldn’t just stand and watch an 8 month pregnant lady heave her shopping into the car, surely?


Actually he would given a protection officer's job is not to help with these sort of things. His job is to protect her only. If Kate really wanted help with the lifting she could of brought her housekeeper or a personal assistant, even asked an employee at the store but she would know by know that her PO would not be helping in this job. The fact that he is not helping her gives these picture more credibility.


----------



## chowlover2

Chloe302225 said:


> Actually he would given a protection officer's job is not to help with these sort of things. His job is to protect her only. If Kate really wanted help with the lifting she could of brought her housekeeper or a personal assistant, even asked an employee at the store but she would know by know that her PO would not be helping in this job. The fact that he is not helping her gives these picture more credibility.


You're right, I saw the same pics elsewhere, and he is Kate's protection officer.


----------



## Alexenjie

I'm pretty surprised that the royals have to do their own grocery shopping not that that is bad or good. I just expected they would have hired help to do that kind of thing.


----------



## afsweet

i love seeing her do normal things- i wish i could see what she bought lol.


----------



## Aimee3

stephc005 said:


> i love seeing her do normal things- i wish i could see what she bought lol.



Do they even cook or prepare their own meals?  I thought they had a big staff to do all that.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Not to mention that there is an agreement with the media and paparazzi in the UK not to take or use photos of the Royals in their private lives. That’s why this seems a bit suspicious to me.


----------



## minababe

Aimee3 said:


> Do they even cook or prepare their own meals?  I thought they had a big staff to do all that.


I would say sometimes. Like Harry and Meghan said in their Engagement interview he proposed to her while they roasted chicken haha
it's the same with the grocery Shopping I would say. Normally they have People for that of Course but sometimes they just want to do what they want and want to live the normal Family life I would guess especially since she is only waiting for the third child and has 'vacation'


----------



## marietouchet

As to the Daily Mail story on grocery shopping ...  fake news for many reasons
It you look at the photos closely it does look exactly look like Kate - wrong length of hair and face different
Supposedly from a few days ago, yet she is barely showing in the DM photos - she showed far more on the snaps from Church services around the same time
The article talks of her using the quick checkout facility and bringing her own bags, I bet she keeps those bags in the car at all times (not!) And it takes someone who shops regularly to know how to use the scanners
So, the photos were definitely either from years ago - around time fo the birth of George or were photoshopped or both


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Her hair is a lot darker in these pictures too. I'm guessing old pics. There used to be more shots of her out in public doing things like shopping.


----------



## Bentley1

Yeah I just don't believe she's out grocery shopping, alone, at 8+ mths pregnant. Why would she even do that lol I get wanting to do normal things once In awhile, but just don't believe she's doing this and now of all times.


----------



## Sharont2305

Oooh, baby watch has started, Catherine has been admitted into hospital in the early hours in the early stages of labour.


----------



## Traminer

Good luck to all of them!


----------



## minababe

yay just saw the News !! new Baby is coming can't wait to see the happy Family and to know the gender


----------



## Diamondbirdie

It’s a boy!


----------



## solange

Diamondbirdie said:


> It’s a boy!


Squeeeee! 

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva1991

Gongrats! Can't wait for them to announce the name!


----------



## afsweet

congrats to them! can't wait to see their whole family together.


----------



## daisychainz

Diamondbirdie said:


> It’s a boy!


William totally gave this up about 2 weeks ago 
Congrats to them. I wonder what the name will be?


----------



## queennadine

Yaaaay! I want the name, I want pics, I want it all.


----------



## sdkitty

a nice big boy
I hadn't realized she was due before the wedding


----------



## melissatrv

The baby was good sized, yet she was hardly showing.  She will back to pre-baby weight in no time.  Anyone want to take a guess at his name?  I don't think it will be Albert since there is already a living Prince Albert in the family


----------



## threadbender

I have heard Frederick floated as a possibility. I would like Phillip as one of the middle names.


----------



## sdkitty

melissatrv said:


> The baby was good sized, yet she was hardly showing.  She will back to pre-baby weight in no time.  Anyone want to take a guess at his name?  I don't think it will be Albert since there is already a living Prince Albert in the family


I'l bet she'll put on some spanx and look perfect for the wedding


----------



## daisychainz

melissatrv said:


> The baby was good sized, yet she was hardly showing.  She will back to pre-baby weight in no time.  Anyone want to take a guess at his name?  I don't think it will be Albert since there is already a living Prince Albert in the family


Arthur Philip James is my guess.
What's yours?


----------



## solange

daisychainz said:


> Arthur Philip James is my guess.
> What's yours?


I was thinking Arthur Philip seemed a pretty strong possibility, too. 

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarsbabe

She's fast -birth this morning and  up and out the door by day??


----------



## Bentley1

Yay congrats look forward to seeing the baby !


----------



## solange

skarsbabe said:


> She's fast -birth this morning and  up and out the door by day??


Super fast. Probably in part to avoid the chances of any issues and tragedies like before by minimizing hospital and employee time. 

Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! 

*Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge and Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, depart the Lindo Wing with their newborn son at St Mary's Hospital on April 23, 2018 in London, England.* The Duchess safely delivered a boy at 11:01 am, weighing 8lbs 7oz, who will be fifth in line to the throne. 

Zimbio


----------



## gazoo

WOW! How can she look that good that fast? I swear she never even gets swollen ankles whilst pregnant. 

Gorgeous baby.  So happy for them.


----------



## arnott

solange said:


> Super fast.* Probably in part to avoid the chances of any issues and tragedies like before *by minimizing hospital and employee time.
> 
> Sent from my Z983 using Tapatalk



What issues and tragedies before?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Standard 6 hour discharge in the UK after a normal delivery!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like her dress and the baby is precious in his little knit hat and blanket. I too am always shocked at how quickly they send you home after birth in England.


----------



## berrydiva

Wait one damned second. Didn't she have that baby this morning?

I will never get used to seeing women go home so soon after delivery.


----------



## TNgypsy

She always looks so put together. Beautiful family.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I love that for the second time, she paid tribute to Diana in the colors chosen for her dress to go home.


----------



## Eva1991

Is it standard practice in the UK to leave so soon after birth? She didn't even spend one night in the hospital!


----------



## Bentley1

I had trouble walking to the bathroom hours after my delivery, I can't believe she's up and about so quickly. Yes my baby was large (9 pounder) and I'm a small person, but so is she lol 
Impressive


----------



## Sharont2305

Eva1991 said:


> Is it standard practice in the UK to leave so soon after birth? She didn't even spend one night in the hospital!


Yes, they want you out ASAP over here, especially if it's not your first baby and delivery went well.


----------



## doni

Very cute.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I like her dress and the baby is precious in his little knit hat and blanket. I too am always shocked at how quickly they send you home after birth in England.



In Germany it is the same (maybe most of Europe?). At my son’s Kindergarten a mother dropped her child in the morning and came to pick him up in the afternoon carrying his new born sister!


----------



## daisychainz

Bentley1 said:


> I had trouble walking to the bathroom hours after my delivery, I can't believe she's up and about so quickly. Yes my baby was large (9 pounder) and I'm a small person, but so is she lol
> Impressive


She was definitely struggling to walk on the way to the car when they exited. She'll be home and relaxed, that's much better than being in a hospital.


----------



## Eva1991

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, they want you out ASAP over here, especially if it's not your first baby and delivery went well.





doni said:


> Very cute.
> 
> 
> 
> In Germany it is the same (maybe most of Europe?). At my son’s Kindergarten a mother dropped her child in the morning and came to pick him up in the afternoon carrying his new born sister!



Thank you for the explanation ladies. It still seems early to me though. Even if everything went fine during labor that doesn't mean the mother is not tired, swollen etc. What's the practice for c-sections?


----------



## doni

Eva1991 said:


> Thank you for the explanation ladies. It still seems early to me though. Even if everything went fine during labor that doesn't mean the mother is not tired, swollen etc. What's the practice for c-sections?



You stay in hospital a bit longer, but they make sure you get up and have a walk within hours of the operation, which I believe is not the case in every country. And the nurse will come at intervals to make sure you move. Very soon you start wishing you could go home and have a rest : )


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I definitely think the amount of time spent in a hospital after birth is a cultural thing, which is strange/funny because to each country their way seems like it makes the most sense!

But they look so happy; it's very sweet to see!


----------



## Bentley1

daisychainz said:


> She was definitely struggling to walk on the way to the car when they exited. She'll be home and relaxed, that's much better than being in a hospital.


Oh was she I didn't watch the video. Yeah if I had a Palace to go back to, I'd be out of that hospital within hours too lol I'm sure she has the best of care waiting for her back home. 
I was just impressed she was able to walk, I was shuffling for a few days


----------



## afsweet

that dress is lovely on her, and she looks so radiant holding her newborn- she doesn't even look tired!


----------



## mdcx

She looks amazing and so happy. I am sooo curious about the name.


----------



## Alexenjie

The guesses for the baby's name are horrible but I guess that is British tradition? I think they did well in choosing Charlotte's name and maybe they can pull something acceptable yet modern for this new little one.


----------



## mdcx

Baby name odds:

Since Kate Middleton went into labor Monday morning, Arthur has remained the current favorite (at 2/1), followed by James (4/1), Albert (6/1), Philip (8/1) and Alexander (10/1), according to the British-based betting and gambling company Ladbrokes.

Thomas is amongst the lively outsiders at 16/1, or there’s a 25/1 chance that the royal pair will call their second son Frederick.​


----------



## VickyB

She looks amazing for having just given birth at 6am, probably had no sleep the night before or today and was dressed and glammed by 6pm to go home!!!!!!! I'm sure she has some type of  nursing team at KP to watch over her and the baby for the next few days.


----------



## Sharont2305

VickyB said:


> She looks amazing for having just given birth at 6am


She went in at 6am, baby was born at 11:01am, agree she looked amazing x


----------



## vernis-lover

Eva1991 said:


> Is it standard practice in the UK to leave so soon after birth? She didn't even spend one night in the hospital!


Perfectly normal.  I was home within hours with both of mine; no overnight stays.


----------



## Eva1991

VickyB said:


> She looks amazing for having just given birth at 6am, probably had no sleep the night before or today and was dressed and glammed by 6pm to go home!!!!!!! I'm sure she has some type of  nursing team at KP to watch over her and the baby for the next few days.



She obviously can hire anyone she wants / needs to but I've read that she won't hire another nanny now that the children are three and it seems to me that she and William are quite hands-on parents. My guess is that they'll try to spend every moment with their newborn these first few days.


----------



## sdkitty

Eva1991 said:


> She obviously can hire anyone she wants / needs to but I've read that she won't hire another nanny now that the children are three and it seems to me that she and William are quite hands-on parents. My guess is that they'll try to spend every moment with their newborn these first few days.


that's amazing
But on the other hand, I'm very private so I could see where maybe I would not want live-in help either


----------



## minababe

I really hope he gets a cute Name like goerge and Charlotte. albert would not fit in that line imo. can't wait to see new pics of him. soo curoius if he Looks like Charlotte and George. they looked so much alike yesterday when they where at the hospital


----------



## mundodabolsa

That newborn already looks so much like George.


----------



## skarsbabe

That baby is going to be a mini-George - so darn cute!! All their kids are gorgeous.


----------



## cafecreme15

Really hoping tomorrow is the day they release the name!


----------



## White Orchid

I still don’t get how a woman can push out a baby and walk within a few hours.  Doesn’t it hurt like hell down ‘there’?  Or I have I been mentally scarred from all those videos we had to sit through in high school lol.


----------



## cafecreme15

White Orchid said:


> I still don’t get how a woman can push out a baby and walk within a few hours.  Doesn’t it hurt like hell down ‘there’?  Or I have I been mentally scarred from all those videos we had to sit through in high school lol.


I'm wondering the same thing!


----------



## White Orchid

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm wondering the same thing!


Lol, we’re so bad.  I suffer with simople, tiny paper cuts!  I don’t even want to imagine the pain of having just pushed out a baby lol


----------



## cafecreme15

White Orchid said:


> Lol, we’re so bad.  I suffer with simople, tiny paper cuts!  I don’t even want to imagine the pain of having just pushed out a baby lol


Haha same! I have zero pain tolerance and get so queasy thinking about this. I get Kate has a whole beauty team helping her, but she still has to stand and walk on her own two feet!


----------



## mdcx

White Orchid said:


> I still don’t get how a woman can push out a baby and walk within a few hours.  Doesn’t it hurt like hell down ‘there’?  Or I have I been mentally scarred from all those videos we had to sit through in high school lol.


I couldn't have, it would have been like the scene from Carrie. It was very messy for a long while.


----------



## baglover1973

White Orchid said:


> I still don’t get how a woman can push out a baby and walk within a few hours.  Doesn’t it hurt like hell down ‘there’?  Or I have I been mentally scarred from all those videos we had to sit through in high school lol.



first of all LOL! As painful as it is and as scarring as it is, i have had 2 children, 10 years apart and was up and walking pretty much right after.  I think people forget that our bodies are made to give birth and for the most part it isn't as traumatic as it may look.  I think our culture leads us to believe that it is all screaming and yelling and blood.  The "princess factor" .  Can't think of any other country that raises their female children to believe they are princesses.  Anyway, long story short, some women do have a hard time, those women need to be in the hospital, the ones that have routine births could be up and moving soon after.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Alexenjie

Wouldn't most families need a nanny or nannies more as the family grew larger? It would seem crazy to do every little thing for 3 kids under the age of 5. I get William and Kate wanting to be living like "normal" people but normal people are usually overworked and exhausted from their regular jobs, taking care of a house(s), plus raising 3 kids. Personally, with no worries about money, I would have all the hired help I could get.


----------



## Traminer

Speculations about the baby's name:



> What are the name rumours for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's third child?
> Sun Bets has the favourites as Arthur 9/4, James on 7/2, Philip at 4/1, Albert at 5/1 and Henry at 10/1. Odds are no longer available online.



https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/4386903/royal-baby-born-kate-middleton-prince-william-name-weight/


----------



## Traminer

*How did Princess Charlotte make history when the Royal baby arrived and what are the rules for succession to the throne?*



> Princess Charlotte became the first female royal to retain her claim to the throne, despite the royal baby being a boy.
> 
> Before the Succession to the Crown Act 2013 a son would leap over an older daughter in the line of succession.
> 
> 
> Therefore Princess Anne, despite being the Queen's second child, was in the line of succession beneath her younger brothers Andrew and Edward.
> 
> Princess Charlotte is the first royal not ruled out by gender.



https://www.thesun.co.uk/fabulous/5994972/princess-charlotte-royal-baby-succession-throne-rules/


----------



## VickyB

For a name I'm going to guess:
*Phillip Charles Albert James  *


----------



## Morgan R

Prince William with Prince Harry and Meghan Markle  at Westminster Abbey for annual Anzac Day service


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Alexenjie said:


> Wouldn't most families need a nanny or nannies more as the family grew larger? It would seem crazy to do every little thing for 3 kids under the age of 5. I get William and Kate wanting to be living like "normal" people but normal people are usually overworked and exhausted from their regular jobs, taking care of a house(s), plus raising 3 kids. Personally, with no worries about money, I would have all the hired help I could get.


They have nannies except that Kate still does some chores herself but probably not daily.  It is not like she has to cook and change diapers at the same time.  They have help to lean onto in order to fulfill their Royal duties.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

baglover1973 said:


> first of all LOL! As painful as it is and as scarring as it is, i have had 2 children, 10 years apart and was up and walking pretty much right after.  I think people forget that our bodies are made to give birth and for the most part it isn't as traumatic as it may look.  I think our culture leads us to believe that it is all screaming and yelling and blood.  The "princess factor" .  Can't think of any other country that raises their female children to believe they are princesses.  Anyway, long story short, some women do have a hard time, those women need to be in the hospital, the ones that have routine births could be up and moving soon after.  Just my two cents.


Probably helps when she doesn't have a C section.  Otherwise, I can't see how she can move with stitches.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I couldn't have done it.


----------



## VickyB

chkpfbeliever said:


> They have nannies except that Kate still does some chores herself but probably not daily.  It is not like she has to cook and change diapers at the same time.  They have help to lean onto in order to fulfill their Royal duties.



Totally. I just don't see her doing laundry, making beds , changing sheets, dealing with taking out recycling, garbage, compost, ironing clothes, putting away toys, making breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday, . Hell, she isn't giving herself those blowouts and probably doesn't even wash her hair herself most days of the week. I don't have any issue with this. Why should she do all these things if she doesn't have to.


----------



## mdcx

Morgan R said:


> Prince William with Prince Harry and Meghan Markle  at Westminster Abbey for annual Anzac Day service
> 
> View attachment 4047831
> 
> View attachment 4047819
> View attachment 4047820
> View attachment 4047823
> View attachment 4047824
> View attachment 4047825
> View attachment 4047827
> View attachment 4047828
> View attachment 4047829
> View attachment 4047830


I really like this look on Meghan, only thing I would change is the colour, black is too much for her I think.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VickyB said:


> Totally. I just don't see her doing laundry, making beds , changing sheets, dealing with taking out recycling, garbage, compost, ironing clothes, putting away toys, making breakfast, lunch and dinner everyday, . Hell, she isn't giving herself those blowouts and probably doesn't even wash her hair herself most days of the week. I don't have any issue with this. Why should she do all these things if she doesn't have to.


Exactly.  If I get those extra help, I wouldn't do it too.  Many of us just don't have that choice !!  Hey, VickyB, you have to come back to the H forum.  We miss you !


----------



## VickyB

chkpfbeliever said:


> Exactly.  If I get those extra help, I wouldn't do it too.  Many of us just don't have that choice !!  Hey, VickyB, you have to come back to the H forum.  We miss you !



I am still on the H forum but don't post that much. My Scafcapades Threads exhausted me! Happy you are here playing with us!!!!!


----------



## Traminer

How shall they name the baby? 

Arthur, Albert, Charles, Francis, Philip, James or Frederick?


----------



## Traminer

Or maybe Alexander?



> Royal baby: Updates as Prince William jokingly hints at 'Alexander' for new son's name while world awaits big reveal



https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/live-baby-cambridge-royal-name-12410925


----------



## harleyNemma

Traminer said:


> How shall they name the baby?
> 
> Arthur, Albert, Charles, Francis, Philip, James or Frederick?



All of the above? [emoji854]


----------



## Traminer

harleyNemma said:


> All of the above? [emoji854]



Plus Alexander!


----------



## doni

chkpfbeliever said:


> Probably helps when she doesn't have a C section.  Otherwise, I can't see how she can move with stitches.



I was up and walking 3 hours after my two c-sections, even if not out of hospital obviously. In Germany they deem the earlier you start walking the quicker the recovery is. The morning after, I picked up my son to bring him to doctor’s check. When I asked the nurse to take him as I was feeling fainty (have very low blood pressure), she said: oh come on, it is your second birth, surely you can manage it. In the Netherlands 30/40% of women give birth at home, and many go to in-and-out clinics that don’t even offer beds. For something as universal as birth, there are so many different uses and customs!


----------



## pursecrzy

Announce his name already!


----------



## gazoo

I gave birth in California and had c-sections both times. Within one hour of recovery, I was encouraged to stand up and try to walk. It did make everything better. I stayed in the hospital 4 days with the first one because my daughter was a preemie. Thankfully the doctors and hospital didn't make me leave before she was released. With my second, I only spent 2 nights in the hospital. It's scary to walk around that fast after surgery, but I can see why they encouraged it.


----------



## bisbee

Traditions after childbirth differ with time and location...and of course, every woman is different.  I had my children over 40 years ago...uncomplicated births.  I was in the hospital for 4 days...that was common.  I was quite the mess after the first one, but still walked down the hall to use the rest room...no bathroom in the room! I managed!  Felt much more myself after the second birth, which was drug-free...by that time, there was a bathroom IN the room, and I did feel well right away, but they still kept me for 4 days!


----------



## myown

Eva1991 said:


> She obviously can hire anyone she wants / needs to but I've read that she won't hire another nanny now that the children are three and it seems to me that she and William are quite hands-on parents. My guess is that they'll try to spend every moment with their newborn these first few days.


https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celeb...william-fell-asleep-anzac-service-royal-baby/
there is a video of William almost falling asleep
so i would agree, very hands on parents


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> I still don’t get how a woman can push out a baby and walk within a few hours.  Doesn’t it hurt like hell down ‘there’?  Or I have I been mentally scarred from all those videos we had to sit through in high school lol.


I just gave birth 2.5 weeks ago. he was born at 7:30 pm and I was walking around and showering and eating and feeling okay at midnight. Painkillers are heaven


----------



## minababe

love her !! she is such a cuuuuuutie pie !!!
at the Hospital my heart melted when she was greetings the People in front of the Hospital
But am I the only one who thinks she Looks like George with Long hair ?? it's so crazy how much alike they look


----------



## Traminer

Now he's got a younger brother.
But we don't know his name yet. 

He still goes under the term: "The Royal Baby".


----------



## Traminer

minababe said:


> But am I the only one who thinks she Looks like George with Long hair ?



No, you are not the only one. 



Here the two can be seen.


----------



## minababe

stil no Name ??? whyyyyyyyy
I want to know + Pictures of all 3 Kids together


----------



## Lounorada

How long did it take for them to announce George & Charlottes names?


----------



## terri w

Lounorada said:


> How long did it take for them to announce George & Charlottes names?



Two days apparently


----------



## Lounorada

terri w said:


> Two days apparently


Maybe they're struggling to pick a name for baby no.3!


----------



## Sharont2305

bisbee said:


> ...no bathroom in the room!


Here in the UK its 6 patients in a room and no bathroom, its usually down the corridor.


----------



## cafecreme15

terri w said:


> Two days apparently


And today was the third day! It must be tomorrow...I can't imagine they would do it over the weekend, or wait a full week to announce it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just found out Kate's dad's middle name is Francis, and Diana's was Frances. I think that would be a nice somewhat unexpected pick.


----------



## minababe

So today should be the day  maybe they didn't have time to take Pictures of all 3 children together the last days .. or kate is still recovering ..


----------



## minababe

it's out !!! what a lovely Name !! so happy 

*The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are delighted to announce that they have named their son Louis Arthur Charles. The baby will be known as His Royal Highness Prince Louis of Cambridge*.


----------



## minababe

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are delighted to announce that they have named their son *Louis Arthur Charles*. The baby will be known as His Royal Highness Prince Louis of Cambridge.

Now I would like to see all Kids together


----------



## minababe

It's offiical !

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are delighted to announce that they have named their son *Louis Arthur Charles*. The baby will be known as His Royal Highness Prince Louis of Cambridge.


----------



## bag-princess

i like his name!!!  Prince Louis is cute!


----------



## Kat Madridista

Well no one saw "Louis" coming! I like it! But it's strange that two out of the three names are essentially repeats. Louis is already one of George's names and Charles is the masculine version of Charlotte.


----------



## Kat Madridista

minababe said:


> So today should be the day  maybe they didn't have time to take Pictures of all 3 children together the last days .. or kate is still recovering ..



They normally don't release pictures right away. George's and Charlotte's first photos were around a month after their births. Charlotte's birthday is coming up, so we might get pictures then, but I would understand if they only released photos of her, to make the day about her still and not about her baby brother.


----------



## CAH

bag-princess said:


> i like his name!!!  Prince Louis is cute!


Are they pronouncing it the French way?


----------



## bag-princess

CAH said:


> Are they pronouncing it the French way?




Yes I believe so - everyone here on the news is!  Like Louis Vuitton.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I don't like it. I associate Louis with all the kings of France... I thought Arthur would have been the better first name. Oh well. Maybe a baby #4? I'm not sure they're done.


----------



## Morgan R

CAH said:


> Are they pronouncing it the French way?



Yeah I would assume it would be pronounced the French way. Louis is also part of Prince William's name (William Arthur Philip Louis) and he says that part of his name the French way (he said it that way during his wedding vows).


----------



## Traminer

*Prince Louis of Cambridge* (Louis Arthur Charles)



> *Prince Louis of Cambridge* (Louis Arthur Charles; /ˈluːi/ _LOO-ee_; born 23 April 2018) is the youngest child and second son of Prince William, Duke of Cambridge, and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge. He is fifth in the line of succession to the British throne. His first name is pronounced "Loo-ee", not "Loo-iss".



More about him: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_Louis_of_Cambridge

I now declare this thread open!


----------



## Traminer

Everything we know about new Royal baby



> fter days of speculation, The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's third child has been named Prince Louis Arthur Charles of Cambridge.
> 
> As soon as the Royal baby was introduced to the world, plans were set in motion around the country for ceremonial traditions that accompany Royal births.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge gave birth to a son at 11.01am on Monday morning weighing 8lbs 7oz, inside the £5,900-a-stay The Lindo Wing at St Mary's Hospital in London.



More about him: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-charles-cambridge-everything-know-new-royal/


----------



## bisbee

Sharont2305 said:


> Here in the UK its 6 patients in a room and no bathroom, its usually down the corridor.


Not for Kate!


----------



## Alexenjie

Terrible name, so much like Prince Charles name in reverse but the baby will be adorable and most likely a wonderful person and the name won't matter. I don't think the Royal family is free to call their kids whatever they feel like so they do the best with the worst names they are told to pick among. It all turns out fine in the end.


----------



## afsweet

unexpected choice, but I don't hate it. It's no better or worse than George.


----------



## bag-princess

HRH


----------



## cafecreme15

I hate it, and associate it a lot more with the kings of France than England. Alexander is a great choice for a middle name though. Maybe he will go by Prince Alex as he gets older? Because that’s adorable.


----------



## Laila619

Surprised. I was thinking Albert or Arthur.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Every time I hear Louis, I think of crab or shrimp.  So I hope for the little royal highness sake he doesn't grow up to be rather short, prompting a bunch of Shrimp Louis headlines.


----------



## daisychainz

Alexenjie said:


> Terrible name, so much like Prince Charles name in reverse but the baby will be adorable and most likely a wonderful person and the name won't matter. I don't think the Royal family is free to call their kids whatever they feel like so they do the best with the worst names they are told to pick among. It all turns out fine in the end.


I agree, which is why Charlotte was such a lovely choice - not typically royal but still very traditional and unexpected. Since their 3rd child will not likely be King I was hoping for something slightly more modern. Louis is so French. I have noticed that Kate does not seem to use any of her own family names in the children's.. perhaps she has to select from their line/tree and not her own?


----------



## Traminer

Traminer said:


> Prince George will play a role in the Harry-and-Meghan Wedding.





minababe said:


> It's offiical !
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are delighted to announce that they have named their son *Louis Arthur Charles*. The baby will be known as His Royal Highness Prince Louis of Cambridge.




And here he has got his own thread now: 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hrh-prince-louis-of-cambridge.986170/


----------



## Traminer

minababe said:


> Now I would like to see all Kids together



So would I! 

And here now is the thread for Prince Baby-Louis:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hrh-prince-louis-of-cambridge.986170/


----------



## Traminer

Here are pictures of Prince Louis:
https://www.google.de/search?q=prin...0traAhWrA8AKHcrrARcQ_AUICigB&biw=1280&bih=623


----------



## Cocoabean

I like it. I just binge watched "Versailles"...so I have "Louis" stuck in my head.


----------



## sdkitty

interesting....seems no one expected this name


----------



## Sharont2305

daisychainz said:


> I agree, which is why Charlotte was such a lovely choice - not typically royal but still very traditional and unexpected. Since their 3rd child will not likely be King I was hoping for something slightly more modern. Louis is so French. I have noticed that Kate does not seem to use any of her own family names in the children's.. perhaps she has to select from their line/tree and not her own?


I really thought Philip would be in there somewhere, even Michael after her father and James after her brother.
Poor George, not only was Louis born on St George's Day, he's nicked one of his middle names! Lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I like the name!


----------



## Sharont2305

Louis IV was this ones 4 x Great Grandfather who married Queen Victorias daughter Princess Alice, their daughter married Louis of Battenberg who were Prince Philips grandparents.


----------



## queennadine

Not a fan of Louis either. Was thinking Alexander or Arthur.


----------



## Sharont2305

minababe said:


> love her !! she is such a cuuuuuutie pie !!!
> at the Hospital my heart melted when she was greetings the People in front of the Hospital
> But am I the only one who thinks she Looks like George with Long hair ?? it's so crazy how much alike they look


I really think she looks more like William and Diana, she's definitely more Spencer/Windsor and George is more Middleton, he's very like Catherine's father.


----------



## Bentley1

Don't care for the name Louis, whether pronounced French or not. Odd choice, even though they are limited in their selection of names, Louis was really a weird choice imo.

I would have loved Alexander!


----------



## marietouchet

Dislike the name Louis for the same reason as I don’t like Eugenie - hard to spell and pronounce correctly 
Louis is pronounced Louee in the U.K. but Lewis elsewhere
Had a dog named Louis , pronounced Louee as in Louis XIV, always getting spelled Louie - as in the song name Louee - Lou-eye
I have been saddled with a first and last names that are difficult to spell and pronounce , and it is an uphill climb


----------



## marietouchet

marietouchet said:


> Dislike the name Louis for the same reason as I don’t like Eugenie - hard to spell and pronounce correctly because there are different ways to do it
> I pronounced Eugenie french style forever until I heard the English pronunciation which is something like use-your-knees
> Louis is pronounced Louee in the U.K. but Lewis elsewhere
> Had a dog named Louis , pronounced Louee as in Louis XIV, always getting spelled Louie - as in the song name Louee - Lou-eye
> I have been saddled with a first and last names that are difficult to spell and pronounce , and it is an uphill climb


----------



## Selenet

Alexenjie said:


> Wouldn't most families need a nanny or nannies more as the family grew larger? It would seem crazy to do every little thing for 3 kids under the age of 5. I get William and Kate wanting to be living like "normal" people but normal people are usually overworked and exhausted from their regular jobs, taking care of a house(s), plus raising 3 kids. Personally, with no worries about money, I would have all the hired help I could get.



Or maybe just put the children to day care? I have two brothers, I was three when my youngest brother was born and one when my other brother was born.
My mom had a paid maternity leave for a year after each of us (as stated by the law) after that we went to daycare / kindergarden and my mom went back to her corporate work. We never had any nannies or any other house help. All my friends parents did the same, I don't know any stay at home moms (not common here) or anyone who had a nanny (also not common).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finer_woman

Selenet said:


> Or maybe just put the children to day care? I have two brothers, I was three when my youngest brother was born and one when my other brother was born.
> My mom had a paid maternity leave for a year after each of us (as stated by the law) after that we went to daycare / kindergarden and my mom went back to her corporate work. We never had any nannies or any other house help. All my friends parents did the same, I don't know any stay at home moms (not common here) or anyone who had a nanny (also not common).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A year of paid maternity leave would've been a dream instead of dropping mine off to daycare at 8 weeks [emoji30]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Louis is cute! George got the best name IMO. It’s adorable on a little boy and it’s sophisticated for a grown up.


----------



## skarsbabe

Alexander would have been cute! I think the name they chose is far more likely to get mis-pronounced, but whatever floats their royal boat LOL


----------



## pixiejenna

Kate looks great after her baby. I thought she was barefoot because her shoes are the same color of her skin lol.


----------



## Chloe302225

daisychainz said:


> I agree, which is why Charlotte was such a lovely choice - not typically royal but still very traditional and unexpected. Since their 3rd child will not likely be King I was hoping for something slightly more modern. Louis is so French. I have noticed that Kate does not seem to use any of her own family names in the children's.. perhaps she has to select from their line/tree and not her own?


Actually Kate's family's name are very prominent in Princess Charlotte's name.

Charlotte is Pippa's middle name ( Phillapa Charlotte) and Carole is named Carole Elizabeth.


----------



## baglover1973

Kinda gonna throw out, who cares about the name?  He's a cutie, healthy and has 2 parents and siblings that adore him


----------



## Bentley1

So we're not supposed to talk about the name bc he's cute and healthy lol


----------



## VickyB

The name is meh.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> Actually Kate's family's name are very prominent in Princess Charlotte's name.
> 
> Charlotte is Pippa's middle name ( Phillapa Charlotte) and Carole is named Carole Elizabeth.


And isn't Carole the female of Charles?


----------



## minababe

I'm so relieved that they didn't pick arther or albert (worst Name of all time haha ) for hís frist name ..

Louis Ather Charles .. I'm not a fan of the charles Name .. but I think there would be better names to make it sound better like
Louis Francis Charles (Name of charles and kates dad).. way better that arther charles imo. but hey it's done. everyone will call him  Louis so thats all that matters at the end


----------



## arnott

minababe said:


> I'm so relieved that they didn't pick arther or *albert (worst Name of all time haha )* for hís frist name ..


----------



## 26Alexandra

Sharont2305 said:


> And isn't Carole the female of Charles?



I think it is!


----------



## berrydiva

Sharont2305 said:


> And isn't Carole the female of Charles?


Serious question....I never knew this...how is Carole the female of Charles? I'm a bit fascinated. Lol


----------



## Eva1991

I'm not a huge fan of the new baby's name. I don't like any of the three names they chose.

Regarding the Carole / Charles debate, they all derive from the latin name Carolus.


----------



## doni

berrydiva said:


> Serious question....I never knew this...how is Carole the female of Charles? I'm a bit fascinated. Lol



Charles=Karl=Carl=Carlo=Carlos...
Caroline=Carole=Carla=Carlota=Charlotte...

Basically it is all the same name. As in Charlemagne (Charles the Great, Karl der Grosse, Carlomagno) his empire is referred to as Carolingian or “of Charles” .

I am also not sold on Louis. I realize that it may be a name of some tradition in the Windsor family, but it is after all a French name where a perfectly fine English equivalent exists.


----------



## doni

Eva1991 said:


> Regarding the Carole / Charles debate, they all derive from the latin name Carolus.



Charles is a Germanic name, deriving from Karl. It was then translated into Latin as Carolus.


----------



## Eva1991

doni said:


> Charles=Karl=Carl=Carlo=Carlos...
> Caroline=Carole=Carla=Carlota=Charlotte...
> 
> Basically it is all the same name. As in Charlemagne (Charles the Great, Karl der Grosse, Carlomagno) his empire is referred to as Carolingian or “of Charles” .
> 
> I am also not sold on Louis. I realize that it may be a name of some tradition in the Windsor family, but i*t is after all a French name where a perfectly fine English equivalent exists.*



What's the English equivalent for Louis?


----------



## berrydiva

doni said:


> Charles=Karl=Carl=Carlo=Carlos...
> Caroline=Carole=Carla=Carlota=Charlotte...
> 
> Basically it is all the same name. As in Charlemagne (Charles the Great, Karl der Grosse, Carlomagno) his empire is referred to as Carolingian or “of Charles” .


Thanks! I don't think I would've ever connected Caroline to Charlotte.


----------



## doni

Eva1991 said:


> What's the English equivalent for Louis?


Lewis, as in Lewis Carroll, or Lewis Hamilton.


----------



## terri w

Louis as in Louis Mountbatten.


----------



## terri w

Carole as in Kate’s mums name


----------



## doni

terri w said:


> Louis as in Louis Mountbatten.



Yes indeed. He came from a long line of German Ludwigs, and his father changed his name to the more neutral Louis at the same time as renouncing his German titles in the wake of WWI.


----------



## Alexenjie

terri w said:


> Louis as in Louis Mountbatten.



I had forgotten about this man, Prince Charles's favorite uncle and mentor, closer to Charles than his own, (cold and mean) , father was. He was tragically killed by a bomb (I think planted by the IRA) in 1979. Having his name in both of William's male children makes sense now.


----------



## Konicek007

Name Lewis definitely does not look that posh as Louis, so i am not suprised that they used Louis.


----------



## skarsbabe

So how will his name be pronounced? Loo-eeyyyy or Lew-is ?


----------



## myown

I asked someone British and she said like Louis Vuitton


----------



## sdkitty

doni said:


> Yes indeed. He came from a long line of German Ludwigs, and his father changed his name to the more neutral Louis at the same time as renouncing his German titles in the wake of WWI.


I recall hearing that Diana's family had more royal or patrician English bloodlines than the current royals who come from German blood as you say


----------



## marietouchet

sdkitty said:


> I recall hearing that Diana's family had more royal or patrician English bloodlines than the current royals who come from German blood as you say



Diana’s family was from the old English aristocracy - noble but not royal 

Royal trumps noble


----------



## sdkitty

marietouchet said:


> Diana’s family was from the old English aristocracy - noble but not royal
> 
> Royal trumps noble


OK, I'm not British and no expert on royals but it seems to me that the current royals being of German descent has been a subject of some disparagement?


----------



## marietouchet

sdkitty said:


> OK, I'm not British and no expert on royals but it seems to me that the current royals being of German descent has been a subject of some disparagement?



Yes, mostly during the times of WWI and WWII, when England fought Germany
It has been a long time since the German Hanover family branch (of the Stuarts) took the English throne ca 1714 ie 300 years 
Queen Victoria famously married a German first cousin Prince Albert


----------



## chowlover2

2 of Prince Phillip's brother in laws high up members of the Nazi party. One of his sisters even named her son Karl Adolf after Hitler. This was all downplayed after WWII to current day.


----------



## Sharont2305

marietouchet said:


> Yes, mostly during the times of WWI and WWII, when England fought Germany/QUOTE]
> It was Great Britain v Germany


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge released these portraits Kate of a three day old Prince Louis and Princess Charlotte to say thank you for all their best wishes on Louis' birth and Charlotte's birthday.


----------



## Lounorada

The picture of Charlotte and her baby brother, so cute!!!  Louis looks just like baby George


----------



## minababe

Charlotte !!! she is the star of the british royals haha I love her ! such a charismatic Little girl


----------



## afsweet

so cute! those are some nice baby clothes too lol


----------



## Traminer

On Saturday his uncle Harry is now going to get married.
His brother and his sister will be flower boy and flower girl.
But he is a bit too young for that.


----------



## Traminer

He will be at his uncle's wedding on Saturday.


----------



## Traminer

Now she will be flower girl at her uncle's wedding on Saturday.


----------



## Traminer

Did you see her waving at the Royal Wedding in Windsor today?


----------



## Traminer

Why has Princess  Charlotte lost her thread?
What was wrong with  that!

Princess Charlotte may only be a little girl - but she deserved a thread of her own.

---------------


Will the whole Royal Family now be lumped together in one single thread?

A pity.

------------------------


----------



## berrydiva

Traminer said:


> Why has Princess  Charlotte lost her thread?
> What was wrong with  that!
> 
> Princess Charlotte may only be a little girl - but she deserved a thread of her own.
> 
> ---------------
> 
> 
> Will the whole Royal Family now be lumped together in one single thread?
> 
> A pity.
> 
> ------------------------


I was confused until I realized they were merged. I think it to prevent reposting the same things in both threads. Personally, I don't mind them being merged....I'd rather go to one thread for all things Prince William and his family.


----------



## Traminer

Princess Charlotte is a person of her own.


----------



## berrydiva

Traminer said:


> Princess Charlotte is a person of her own.


So is Kate and all the many people who are lumped into a single thread. Petition the mods or take a poll.


----------



## Traminer

All the   little children have now lost their threads.

Somebody could not see the humour of the children having their own threads.

A pity.


----------



## Traminer

berrydiva said:


> Petition the mods or take a poll.



I won't.

Useless.

But it is really a  pity that somebody was so humourless to destroy the extra threads for the three children.


----------



## berrydiva

Traminer said:


> I won't.
> 
> Useless.
> 
> But it is really a  pity that somebody was so humourless to destroy the extra threads for the three children.


Ok....so are you going to make multiple post about it in every remaining thread? It happens....sorry this is so upsetting to you.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Traminer said:


> I won't.
> 
> Useless.
> 
> But it is really a  pity that somebody was so humourless to destroy the extra threads for the three children.



In the more than decade since I've been a member of tpf it has always been policy that children of celebrities and public figures not have their own threads.   Be glad yours lasted as long as they did.


----------



## redney

If someone is so upset a thread was deleted or merged here, there's a big open Internet out there to create discussions one personally wants. Having a tantrum here isn't going to change how this forum is run.


----------



## VickyB

Loved Kate's coat dress and the hat was fabulous!!!!!


----------



## mdcx

VickyB said:


> Loved Kate's coat dress and the hat was fabulous!!!!!


Yes, she was appropriately stylish but also blended in and didn't take attention from Meghan. She knows her role


----------



## jcnc

She knew how it felt as a bride upstaged by her sister


----------



## Chloe302225

The Cambridge Family at the Royal Wedding.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate looks great and Charlotte and George are adorable. I can't wait till little Louis gets to be out and about. When is his christening?


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Kate looks great and Charlotte and George are adorable. I can't wait till little Louis gets to be out and about. When is his christening?


It has not been announced yet but it will most likely be around when he is 3 months old.


----------



## Bentley1

Kate looked beautiful, she was glowing! 

Loved seeing them all at the wedding


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> Kate looked beautiful, she was glowing!
> 
> Loved seeing them all at the wedding


No one is perfect of course but I think Kate is doing great in her role.....seems like Will picked good


----------



## Sharont2305

Catherine looked fabulous, I really really hope that she doesn't get too thin again. Before this recent pregnancy she got so thin, then when she was midway through in some photographs she didn't look pregnant at all, just a healthy curvaceous woman. This is, I thought, how she looked yesterday. She suits a little weight on her.


----------



## Chloe302225

Arriving to Kensington palace.


----------



## Chloe302225

Arriving to Windsor Castle before the wedding.


----------



## Bentley1

sdkitty said:


> No one is perfect of course but I think Kate is doing great in her role.....seems like Will picked good


Totally agree!! I've really liked her from the beginning and she's proven to be the perfect pick for Will.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Princess Charlotte is just too much


----------



## queennadine

Charlotte 
At the risk of sounding critical, I thought Kate's face looked rounder at the wedding than right after she gave birth to Louis. She's still gorgeous though.


----------



## afsweet

they all looked great. charlotte seems so cheeky while george is a bit more shy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Princess Charlotte’s waving cracks me up! So indelicate and hilarious - she looks like she’s got a bit of sass in her!


----------



## daisychainz

stephc005 said:


> they all looked great. charlotte seems so cheeky while george is a bit more shy.


We notice this too, all the time. George often looks grumpy and like he's been scolded. I don't think he's shy, I think it's just because he's being groomed as a future King, so his behaviors are probably more harshly monitored, making him less 'fun' and more controlled, Just like Charles/Andrew, and Will/Harry, and so on. Charlotte gets to have the life of Harry, and Louis even more so


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> We notice this too, all the time. George often looks grumpy and like he's been scolded. I don't think he's shy, I think it's just because he's being groomed as a future King, so his behaviors are probably more harshly monitored, making him less 'fun' and more controlled, Just like Charles/Andrew, and Will/Harry, and so on. Charlotte gets to have the life of Harry, and Louis even more so


seems like he's a little young for that


----------



## daisychainz

sdkitty said:


> seems like he's a little young for that


That is their life and what they are born into immediately. Looking proper, manners, dressing a certain way. It's training from day 1 for a certain life and image. I forget the name of it, but there is an entire nanny school devoted to churning out nannies who know how to properly raise a royal child and have them prepared for events and such. George's nanny is a top graduate from the school. Norland, just found it.


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> That is their life and what they are born into immediately. Looking proper, manners, dressing a certain way. It's training from day 1 for a certain life and image. I forget the name of it, but there is an entire nanny school devoted to churning out nannies who know how to properly raise a royal child and have them prepared for events and such. George's nanny is a top graduate from the school. Norland, just found it.


it's one thing to be well behaved but I hope he's allowed to be a child...his parents seem loving so I doubt his life is bad


----------



## mdcx

daisychainz said:


> That is their life and what they are born into immediately. Looking proper, manners, dressing a certain way. It's training from day 1 for a certain life and image. I forget the name of it, but there is an entire nanny school devoted to churning out nannies who know how to properly raise a royal child and have them prepared for events and such. George's nanny is a top graduate from the school. Norland, just found it.


In a similar vein, many of the girls go to finishing school. There was a great and quite funny reality show called _Ladette to Lady_ where girls who were pretty rough around the edges go through proper finishing school curriculum with actual teachers etc.


----------



## sdkitty

mdcx said:


> In a similar vein, many of the girls go to finishing school. There was a great and quite funny reality show called _Ladette to Lady_ where girls who were pretty rough around the edges go through proper finishing school curriculum with actual teachers etc.


doesn't seem to have worked too well on Fergie's daughters


----------



## daisychainz

mdcx said:


> In a similar vein, many of the girls go to finishing school. There was a great and quite funny reality show called _Ladette to Lady_ where girls who were pretty rough around the edges go through proper finishing school curriculum with actual teachers etc.


That does sound funny, is it British? I'll have to look it up to watch an episode or two.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> seems like he's a little young for that




I agree! Makes me wonder what his little days are like and if he’s allowed to be a little boy! Yes he is a future king but that’s quite a few years from now. Let him act like a little boy now so he doesn’t do it later!


----------



## mdcx

daisychainz said:


> That does sound funny, is it British? I'll have to look it up to watch an episode or two.


Yes:


----------



## myown

sdkitty said:


> seems like he's a little young for that


but you can notice the same in sweden


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> I agree! Makes me wonder what his little days are like and if he’s allowed to be a little boy! Yes he is a future king but that’s quite a few years from now. Let him act like a little boy now so he doesn’t do it later!


I think they make sure he has a childhood:








(what a loving and caring nanny! )


----------



## jcnc

myown said:


> I think they make sure he has a childhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what a loving and caring nanny! )


My heart warming  up seeing George have so much fun with his nanny ❤️


----------



## mkr

Is that the queen in the last picture?

I’m sure he gets plenty of be a kid time. He also seems shy like Diana was. Charlotte looks ready to jump in the pool naked with Harry.


----------



## sdkitty

remember this adorable one?
https://timedotcom.files.wordpress.com/2016/04/*****-meet-prince-george-002.jpg


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> I think they make sure he has a childhood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what a loving and caring nanny! )






well after all those pics who would doubt it!!


----------



## queennadine

Kate apparently had already worn the dress from Harry and Meghan's wedding 3 other times. I saw a collage the other day. Has someone already posted it? If not, I'll try to find it again. I was surprised.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes, the assumption is that she did that so nobody would be saying "look at Kate's amazing dress!" and the attention would be on Meghan.


----------



## berrydiva

That pic of George with his nose smushed against the plane window is so freaking cute. He's too adorable.


----------



## Bentley1

Thought this was funny lol


----------



## afsweet

the queen don't play


----------



## mkr

He Was sitting there relaxing like a buffoon.


----------



## finer_woman

mkr said:


> He Was sitting there relaxing like a buffoon.


[emoji23] I wouldn't go that far.  He was a father enjoying a moment with his son and family, momentarily forgetting his place


----------



## DC-Cutie

mkr said:


> He Was sitting there relaxing like a buffoon.


no a buffoon


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bentley1 said:


> Thought this was funny lol



I've seen that before LOL He and Harry look thoroughly abashed


----------



## mkr

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've seen that before LOL He and Harry look thoroughly abashed



The more you watch it the funnier it gets.


----------



## bag-princess

finer_woman said:


> [emoji23] I wouldn't go that far.  He was a father enjoying a moment with his son and family, momentarily forgetting his place




I agree! He looks like he was being a regular dad enjoying time with his son and forgot he has a job to do! [emoji1]  the Queen was not going to have it of course!!  [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Bentley1

mkr said:


> The more you watch it the funnier it gets.


Doesn't it


----------



## Lounorada

So cute! It's nice to see Kate and the kids out doing normal things.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lounorada said:


> So cute! It's nice to see Kate and the kids out doing normal things.



Why don't any of those people look starstruck?? All those people and only 1 is actually looking her way.


----------



## cafecreme15

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Why don't any of those people look starstruck?? All those people and only 1 is actually looking her way.


Was thinking the same thing! Did people not realize she was there? Was there no security around?


----------



## mdcx

English (and Commonwealth) people often pride themselves on appearing nonplussed around famous people. It's also a way to offer them respect and privacy, pretending to not know them or notice them.


----------



## KatharinaV

I'd say not only English people act this way - it appears as she's at a horse event, and in the horse world you're kind of used to famous and especially royal people  So you're not starstruck anymore  at least that's what I see at big horse events in other European countries.


----------



## Sharont2305

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Why don't any of those people look starstruck?? All those people and only 1 is actually looking her way.


You do actually get used to seeing them when you live in the same area. Sometimes you don't really notice them


----------



## Sharont2305

mdcx said:


> English (and Commonwealth) people often pride themselves on appearing nonplussed around famous people. It's also a way to offer them respect and privacy, pretending to not know them or notice them.


British people, not just English


----------



## beancounterstyle

Such beautiful photos. Love seeing them on informal days out!


----------



## Pessie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Why don't any of those people look starstruck?? All those people and only 1 is actually looking her way.


It’s just the British way of being polite and giving the family space   But they’ll all go home and say “guess who I saw today” 
I was travelling on the tube once and the only reason I realised I was standing near someone very famous was when I became aware of everyone around me studiously ignoring them


----------



## absolutpink

mdcx said:


> English (and Commonwealth) people often pride themselves on appearing nonplussed around famous people. It's also a way to offer them respect and privacy, pretending to not know them or notice them.



Lol I'm English and I wish I could act this way! I'm the person who sees someone famous and ends up tripping/spilling my drink/saying something embarrassing.


----------



## minababe

Lounorada said:


> So cute! It's nice to see Kate and the kids out doing normal things.




so lovely ! l really like her look and dress.


----------



## Traminer

Lounorada said:


> It's nice to see Kate and the kids out doing normal things.




I still think that it is a great pity that the Kids were not allowed to have threads of their own.
They are personalities of their own.

And this forum would not have gone bankrupt  because of  three more threads.


----------



## redney

Traminer said:


> I still think that it is a great pity that the Kids were not allowed to have threads of their own.
> They are personalities of their own.
> 
> And this forum would not have gone bankrupt  because of  three more threads.



Perhaps the site owners don't want to attract pedophiles to their site. 

You're still upset over that? What was that, 2-3 weeks ago? Get over it. Site rules, no kids. You have a blog site in your profile, why not create posts on the kids there if you're so adamant?


----------



## afsweet

love seeing them doing normal things. charlotte is especially adorable!


----------



## Sharont2305

I wonder if we will see the children, excluding Louis, in a carriage tomorrow for Trooping the Colour. Previously Catherine, Camilla and Harry travel in the same carriage. So, we shall see if its the same with the addition of Meghan or will Harry and Meghan be in one and George and Charlotte go with Catherine and Camilla. I'm trying to recall how old William and Harry were when they attended the actual Trooping the Colour.


----------



## mdcx

There is another Louis Windsor, born in 2014.
He is the son of Lord Nicholas Windsor, whose father the Duke of Kent, is first cousins with Queen Elizabeth.

Louis' first cousins Estella and Eloise Taylor can be seen in the Trooping of the Colour. Their mother is Lady Helen Taylor - they are the two brunette girls next to William. Perhaps Louis #1 was there too?


----------



## Morgan R

Attending Trooping the Colour


----------



## bklner2014

Wow, Kate looks good, but I don't understand how someone who has only recently given birth can slim down this quickly!


----------



## Handbag1234

KatharinaV said:


> I'd say not only English people act this way - it appears as she's at a horse event, and in the horse world you're kind of used to famous and especially royal people  So you're not starstruck anymore  at least that's what I see at big horse events in other European countries.



I’d agree. This may be Windsor one day event as there is saddle brand stand in background. I event and it’s not the done thing to stare or take pictures of anyone famous/ royalty at horse shows. My claim to fame is that Zara Phillips put the jumps up for me once at an event in the warm up. She wasn’t riding as she was pregnant. Her groom was riding her young horse and I happened to be warming up for the show jumping at the same time! No one bothered her, but the paps were there taking photos in the lorry park though. 

From what I have seen of other royals at horse events, there will have been plenty of discrete plain clothes security.


----------



## jcnc

bklner2014 said:


> Wow, Kate looks good, but I don't understand how someone who has only recently given birth can slim down this quickly!


I used to feel the same till i had a baby last year. I was back in my old clothes in 4-5 weeks. All bodies are different and some lose quicker than others.

But i never looked as radiant  (with just one kid) as she does with 3!!!!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

More from Trooping the Colour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Cambridge family at a day out at a polo match. Prince William played in a charity match that supported and raised funds for two of his charities while Duchess Kate was with Prince George and Charlotte and their family Peter and Autumn Phillips and their daughters Savannah and Isla.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## threadbender

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4095517
> View attachment 4095518
> View attachment 4095519
> View attachment 4095521
> View attachment 4095522
> View attachment 4095523
> View attachment 4095524
> View attachment 4095526
> View attachment 4095527
> View attachment 4095528
> 
> 
> The Cambridge family at a day out at a polo match. Prince William played in a charity match that supported and raised funds for two of his charities while Duchess Kate was with Prince George and Charlotte and their family Peter and Autumn Phillips and their daughters Savannah and Isla.


These photos just make me smile.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## TC1

So much for this alleged "no wedges" footwear rule. Kate wears them all the time!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

How cute are they?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Very real and down to earth photos of Kate and her friends and family. Nice to see!


----------



## CherryCokeCoach

I give her credit for (seemingly) running down that knoll in wedges. My previously sprained ankle is aching just thinking of the spill I’d take

But, I love these more family-oriented photos. It’s nice to seem them outside of the usual choreographed, formal events.


----------



## cafecreme15

These photos just warm my heart and make me smile. Princess Charlotte is too adorable! So much spunk


----------



## jcnc

Kate looks good in these photos. Princess Charlotte is adorable


----------



## Lounorada

Charlotte is so cute!!  She seems so confident and full of personality!
Kate looks so fresh and youthful at the polo event, that dress looks lovely on her.

Also, Kate looked absolutely flawless at the Trooping the Colour yesterday. Hat, dress, jewellery, hair, makeup- all gorgeous!


----------



## labelwhore04

Kate has been looking really good lately. She looks refreshed and youthful, her skin looks a lot better too. I wonder what she's doing differently?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think it is the baby weight.


----------



## cafecreme15

labelwhore04 said:


> Kate has been looking really good lately. She looks refreshed and youthful, her skin looks a lot better too. I wonder what she's doing differently?


It seems as if she has learned to/finally gotten someone else to apply her makeup in a manner that doesn't age her! I would love to know her skin care routine.


----------



## mdcx

labelwhore04 said:


> Kate has been looking really good lately. She looks refreshed and youthful, her skin looks a lot better too. I wonder what she's doing differently?


She stopped doing the heavy black pencil which helped a lot:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4209360/How-Kate-Middleton-changed-make-look-younger.html


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t know anything about trooping of the color. But I noticed the Queen, Camilla, Kate, and even Charlotte are wearing blue dose that signify anything? I gathered from google that it’s a celebration for when the birthday of the British sovereign. I just wondered if that was a random  coincidence or if the color ment something.


----------



## Sharont2305

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think it is the baby weight.


Absolutely, she looks fantastic with a little bit of weight on her, she suits a curvier figure. Just before she was pregnant with Louis she, in my opinion got too thin, her arms in particular looked awful. I don't know what exercises she was doing at that time but her arms were too muscley, too much.
These two pictures, same event, 12 months apart. Forget about the bump, her arms, cleavage and face look so much better. She looks so healthy.


----------



## Spellman

I was at Beaufort on the Saturday, so upset that I missed them yesterday! They are such a beautiful family!


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4095517
> View attachment 4095518
> View attachment 4095519
> View attachment 4095521
> View attachment 4095522
> View attachment 4095523
> View attachment 4095524
> View attachment 4095526
> View attachment 4095527
> View attachment 4095528
> 
> 
> The Cambridge family at a day out at a polo match. Prince William played in a charity match that supported and raised funds for two of his charities while Duchess Kate was with Prince George and Charlotte and their family Peter and Autumn Phillips and their daughters Savannah and Isla.



I like these shoes Kate's wearing !


----------



## myown

TC1 said:


> So much for this alleged "no wedges" footwear rule. Kate wears them all the time!


does that apply when they are off duty?


----------



## myown

mdcx said:


> She stopped doing the heavy black pencil which helped a lot:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4209360/How-Kate-Middleton-changed-make-look-younger.html
> 
> View attachment 4095889


wow they couldn't find worse photos?


----------



## Aimee3

myown said:


> wow they couldn't find worse photos?



I agree. Photo on the right makes her look very old, especially under her eyes


----------



## afsweet

she's totally in her element when she's with her children. they look so happy and normal! i'd totally be staring at them if i saw them IRL.


----------



## daisychainz

Does anyone know why Pippa was never chosen to work alongside Kate in some capacity? I really thought they were exceptionally close and expected Pippa would have a royal role. What happened?


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> Does anyone know why Pippa was never chosen to work alongside Kate in some capacity? I really thought they were exceptionally close and expected Pippa would have a royal role. What happened?


as in in-law I don't know if that would happen....I'm sure someone who knows more about the royals will weigh in


----------



## Sharont2305

daisychainz said:


> Does anyone know why Pippa was never chosen to work alongside Kate in some capacity? I really thought they were exceptionally close and expected Pippa would have a royal role. What happened?


Lol, Ms Middleton was too busy being in the spotlight herself with her magazine column, party planning book etc to play second fiddle in a role to help her sister. 
.........can you tell I don't like the woman?


----------



## mdcx

Sharont2305 said:


> Lol, Ms Middleton was too busy being in the spotlight herself with her magazine column, party planning book etc to play second fiddle in a role to help her sister.
> .........can you tell I don't like the woman?


Yeah, I wouldn't think Pippa could be relied upon to keep things Royal Family 'appropriate'. She really seemed to love the spotlight. I thought this photo for Vanity Fair in 2013 was surprising:


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Pippa is married to a billionaire and doesn't have to deal with royal bs. She played the game smarter than Kate.


----------



## jcnc

*Kate Middleton's first solo engagement with the Queen - in pictures*
*KATE MIDDLETON made her first public engagement with the Queen almost a year after her wedding to Prince William. As newlywed Meghan Markle prepares to make her solo debut with the Queen on Thursday, we look back at the Duchess of Cambridge’s royal visit to Leicester as part of the Queen’s Diamond Jubilee tour.*
By ANDREA TONKS
PUBLISHED: 11:48, Tue, Jun 12, 2018 | UPDATED: 11:56, Tue, Jun 12, 2018

Kate Middleton, 36, was invited by the Queen to join her on a royal visit to Leciester in 2012 as part of the Queen’s Diamond Jubilee tour of the UK.

Kate’s solo debut with Queen Elizabeth II came almost a year after her wedding to Prince William on April 29, 2011.

Meghan Markle, the Duchess of Sussex, will accompany the Queen to Cheshire on Thursday just weeks after officially joining the Royal Family when she married Prince Harry in May.

On March 8, 2011, Queen Elizabeth, in a bright pink coat and coordinating dress, and the Duchess of Cambridge made their way to Leicester by train from Kings Cross St Pancras Station.

The stylish royal wore a teal peplum suit by L.K. Bennet and a pillbox hat by James Lock for the public engagement.

Kate had previously attended an event with the Queen the week before however they were joined by Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall. The trio visited the Fortnum & Mason Store to unveil a plaque commemorating the restoration of Piccadilly outside the store.

Look through this gallery to see pictures of Kate Middleton and the Queen on their royal visit to Leicester in 2012.

See pictures of the Duchess and Her Royal Highness chatting together as they watched a fashion show at De Montfort University, visiting Leicester cathedral and meeting the crowds of waiting well-wishers.

https://cdn.images.express.co.uk/im...the-Queen-pictures-973083.jpg?r=1528800973940


----------



## VickyB

DIdn't Kate also do a solo appearance with the Queen after her wedding ceremony to check out her wedding dress on display?

Thank goodness she cut that hair.


----------



## Sharont2305

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Pippa is married to a billionaire and doesn't have to deal with royal bs. She played the game smarter than Kate.


Absolutely, got the even more luxurious lifestyle than she had without the scrutiny and pressure. I know which sister I'd like to have been....not Catherine. Lol


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I really like her outfit!


----------



## minababe

hope to see kate at ascort as well.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are pleased to announce that the christening of Prince Louis will take place on Monday 9th July at The Chapel Royal, St James’s Palace, London.

Prince Louis will be christened by The Archbishop of Canterbury, the Most Reverend Justin Welby. https://t.co/aBGNYTMRri


----------



## Sharont2305

Happy Birthday to Prince William, its scary to think that in a couple of months he will have outlived his mum.


----------



## bag-princess

Sharont2305 said:


> Happy Birthday to Prince William, its scary to think that in a couple of months he will have outlived his mum.




That is just so depressing. [emoji30]


----------



## Sharont2305

bag-princess said:


> That is just so depressing. [emoji30]


I know! Its unbelievable really, time has gonna by so quickly, he was so young


----------



## bag-princess

Sharont2305 said:


> I know! Its unbelievable really, time has gonna by so quickly, he was so young




I feel the same way about John Kennedy Jr - I can’t believe how long it’s been since he died! So young with so much potential.


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> I feel the same way about John Kennedy Jr - I can’t believe how long it’s been since he died! So young with so much potential.



I sometimes think that his death was fate. Everyone wanted him to be someone he didn’t want to be. I know even I wanted him to fulfill his father’s legacy.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I sometimes think that his death was fate. Everyone wanted him to be someone he didn’t want to be. I know even I wanted him to fulfill his father’s legacy.


I
I don't know if he was Presidential material but he was so beautiful inside and out.  His loss saddened me tremendously.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> I sometimes think that his death was fate. Everyone wanted him to be someone he didn’t want to be. I know even I wanted him to fulfill his father’s legacy.



I didn’t care about that. I just wanted to be able to see him on tv/in magazines happy and smiling because he was doing what he loved. 





sdkitty said:


> I
> I don't know if he was Presidential material but he was so beautiful inside and out.  His loss saddened me tremendously.



Exactly- inside and out. That smile![emoji7]


----------



## mkr

My Dad was involved with JFK’s campaign and met him a few times. He and his family were revered in our house so it was more serious for us.


----------



## Sharont2305

Prince William is in Jordan. Picture of him standing on the same spot as Catherine when she was 4, she lived there because her dad worked there.
"I recognise her!" He said when he saw a pic of his wife.


----------



## Fally420

Sharont2305 said:


> Prince William is in Jordan. Picture of him standing on the same spot as Catherine when she was 4, she lived there because her dad worked there.
> "I recognise her!" He said when he saw a pic of his wife.



isn't this a little bit too much?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Fally420 said:


> isn't this a little bit too much?


Ha, perhaps. Although I think it’s cute especially since she didn’t make the trip.


----------



## myown

Sharont2305 said:


> Prince William is in Jordan. Picture of him standing on the same spot as Catherine when she was 4, she lived there because her dad worked there.
> "I recognise her!" He said when he saw a pic of his wife.


she had blonde hair?!


----------



## sdkitty

myown said:


> she had blonde hair?!


not unusual for kids hair to darken as they grow older


----------



## skarsbabe

I had totally blonde hair until about age 5. You'd never know now- my hair is the same brown as Catherine's!


----------



## thedseer

My husband had super blonde hair growing up and now what's left of it is a darker brown. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## myown

sdkitty said:


> not unusual for kids hair to darken as they grow older


I know, but I didnt know she had blonde har


----------



## Morgan R

At Prince Louis' Christening


----------



## LibbyRuth

I  wonder  if there will be any buzz about Harry wearing a suit the same color  as William ... speculating  as to whether or not he did that out of jealousy and to try to take some attention away from him.


----------



## afsweet

beautiful family!


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I  wonder  if there will be any buzz about Harry wearing a suit the same color  as William ... speculating  as to whether or not he did that out of jealousy and to try to take some attention away from him.


I don't think what men wear gets that much attention


----------



## berrydiva

Oy....that eye makeup is dreadful.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

sdkitty said:


> I don't think what men wear gets that much attention


I didn't even look at William or Harry in these pics!


----------



## Aimee3

Are those puffed sleeves (at the shoulder) that Kate is wearing back in style?  It looks so old fashioned.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aimee3 said:


> Are those puffed sleeves (at the shoulder) that Kate is wearing back in style?  It looks so old fashioned.



Yes, puffy sleeves have been huge for the past few seasons.


----------



## Aimee3

I remember them from way back and to me they still seem frumpy.


----------



## Morgan R

Attending the Westminster Abbey service celebrating the 100th Anniversary of the  Royal Air Force


----------



## White Orchid

Those sleeves were huge in the early 90s too


----------



## mkr

Kate looks tired.


----------



## minababe

not a fan of kate's latest Looks .. so boring and pretty much all the same fit and fabric ..makes her look older than she is. also not a fan of that hair Piece yesterday.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm wondering if Kate is a little happy that Megan is getting a bit more attention. It had to be exhausting for her especially with 3 kids now - it might be a nice little break for her to not be in the spotlight so much. Her last few outfit choices may have been deliberate.


----------



## Morgan R

At Buckingham Palace


----------



## daisychainz

The nanny has a mean face, she'd scare me a bit, lol


----------



## berrydiva

George is adorable....he looks like a fun kid.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don’t like this dress but the hat is nice.


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Kate looks tired.


 I know! And Meghan looks so fresh! They are both 36, right? 
I guess we will have to wait and see how Meghan looks at the age of 42+ with two or three kids under 6.


----------



## VickyB

These Christening pics are adorable! WTF with Kate's hat/headband? Looks like something the Queen Mother wore in the late 1950s and willed to Kate. Wish we could have a better view of her dress.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> I'm wondering if Kate is a little happy that Megan is getting a bit more attention. It had to be exhausting for her especially with 3 kids now - it might be a nice little break for her to not be in the spotlight so much. Her last few outfit choices may have been deliberate.


I think you're absolutely right, she knows what it's like being the newbie in that family, it was the same for her being the sole focus for the press when she was newly married.
I'm sure she's relishing being "pushed aside" for the time being, she also knows that she will always be higher ranking than Meghan and one day will be the No1 woman of the family when William becomes King. And she's the mother of a future King so I don't think she will worry much at the moment. She's probably thinking "thank god for Meghan"


----------



## mkr

Kate finally has a woman her age to relate to.  I'd think she's happy about that.


----------



## myown

daisychainz said:


> The nanny has a mean face, she'd scare me a bit, lol


how many nannies do they have?


----------



## daisychainz

myown said:


> how many nannies do they have?


I thought just the one?, the one on the left in the picture. It was mentioned in some article that even with the birth of Louis the same nanny would care for all children. But that looks like two


----------



## afsweet

meghan is more stylish, but kate looks more like a royal if that makes sense. conservative outfits that are in line with what the other royal women wear.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^Kate dated William for years though and they’ve also been married for a while now so she’s been around the royal family loads longer than Meghan has. I actually think Meghan dresses conservatively especially since getting engaged/married. I expect her looks post marriage  will continue to evolve just as Kate’s have. I think both women look great !


----------



## mdcx

daisychainz said:


> I thought just the one?, the one on the left in the picture. It was mentioned in some article that even with the birth of Louis the same nanny would care for all children. But that looks like two


The nanny is the lady on the left, Maria Teresa Turrion Borrallo, who is Spanish and in her 40s. The other lady I would guess is an older relative.


----------



## DC-Cutie

mdcx said:


> The nanny is the lady on the left, Maria Teresa Turrion Borrallo, who is Spanish and in her 40s. The other lady I would guess is an older relative.


in her 40's?????  Good Lord!


----------



## Sharont2305

Meghan and Catherine will be attending the Wimbledon Ladies Final together on Saturday, then Catherine will be attending the Men's Final on Sunday with William.


----------



## Morgan R

Kate and Meghan at Wimbledon


----------



## Sharont2305

I like Catherine's dress, reminds me of these.


----------



## hb925

Much prefer Catherine’s look to Megan’s.


----------



## Aimee3

Does Catherine ever wear pants?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aimee3 said:


> Does Catherine ever wear pants?



Only skinny jeans at casual engagements. The queen reportedly doesn’t like pants on women at royal occasions so I’ve been surprised to see Meghan wearing them. I’ve often thought Kate would look great in a paint suit being so tall.


----------



## Sharont2305

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Only skinny jeans at casual engagements. The queen reportedly doesn’t like pants on women at royal occasions so I’ve been surprised to see Meghan wearing them.


I don't think this would be classed as a Royal occasion but I think you are right in what you say


----------



## Sharont2305

cj0617 said:


> Much prefer Catherine’s look to Megan’s.


So do I .


----------



## mkr

Catherine looks good with a little baby weight on her.


----------



## berrydiva

Why did Kate go back to that tragic aging makeup?

I'm probably in the minority but Kate's dress looks so dated to me.


----------



## Fally420

mkr said:


> Catherine looks good with a little baby weight on her.



Absolutely, she looks much healthier.
I hope she will not starve herself again to get her too skinny figure back.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Only skinny jeans at casual engagements. The queen reportedly doesn’t like pants on women at royal occasions so I’ve been surprised to see Meghan wearing them. I’ve often thought Kate would look great in a paint suit being so tall.


I wonder what "rules" they will maintain and eliminate once the Queen passes.  Pant suits can be so fashionable and functional especially at some of the events that require them to be constantly moving. I can understand no pants for formal occasions but seems like a garden party is a perfect event to have on a pair of slacks or well tailored pant.


----------



## BagLovingMom

D&G make the most fab little dresses . Kate looks great !


----------



## Chloe302225

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Only skinny jeans at casual engagements. The queen reportedly doesn’t like pants on women at royal occasions so I’ve been surprised to see Meghan wearing them. I’ve often thought Kate would look great in a paint suit being so tall.



That actually isn't true. The Queen doesn't impose such rules on the family and it is actually been known for many years that she doesn't really care what they wear as long as they are presentable. The Queen is known to think that those things are trivial and she doesn't put much thought into what the other family members are wearing. Kate personally seems to prefer dresses and skirts for when she is on duty ( She is the patron of Wimbledon and was there on official duty not only to watch the match).


----------



## Chloe302225

berrydiva said:


> I wonder what "rules" they will maintain and eliminate once the Queen passes.  Pant suits can be so fashionable and functional especially at some of the events that require them to be constantly moving. I can understand no pants for formal occasions but seems like a garden party is a perfect event to have on a pair of slacks or well tailored pant.


 
 They are not as many rules to what they can and cannot wear that people seem to think they are. They are just a lot personal preferences and made up and projected rules that people put out there. There isn't any rule stating Kate cant wear pantsuits, other members of the family wear them on occasion. Kate seems to just prefer dresses and skirts when she is on duty ( She was on duty as the patron of Wimbledon, She took over from the Queen in 2016).


----------



## Chloe302225

Sharont2305 said:


> I don't think this would be classed as a Royal occasion but I think you are right in what you say



It is actually for Kate as she is the patron of Wimbledon was carrying out officials duties that day,


----------



## Chloe302225

mdcx said:


> The nanny is the lady on the left, Maria Teresa Turrion Borrallo, who is Spanish and in her 40s. The other lady I would guess is an older relative.



The other lady is Kate's private secretary Catherine Quinn.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Wimbledon today.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that color on her!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## berrydiva

Chloe302225 said:


> They are not as many rules to what they can and cannot wear that people seem to think they are. They are just a lot personal preferences and made up and projected rules that people put out there. There isn't any rule stating Kate cant wear pantsuits, other members of the family wear them on occasion. Kate seems to just prefer dresses and skirts when she is on duty ( She was on duty as the patron of Wimbledon, She took over from the Queen in 2016).


Guess I should've said respecting the Queen's preferences instead of rules....that's why I put it in quotes. For example, the stockings thing....it's ridiculous and dated but as I understand from family there, it's just more about knowing that's the Queen's personal preference so they follow suit.


----------



## berrydiva

Love that yellow dress. She looks good and I'm liking those bouncy curls.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4133267
> View attachment 4133268
> View attachment 4133269
> View attachment 4133270
> View attachment 4133271
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Wimbledon today.





Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4133272
> View attachment 4133273
> View attachment 4133275
> View attachment 4133276
> View attachment 4133277
> View attachment 4133278
> View attachment 4133279
> View attachment 4133280
> View attachment 4133281
> View attachment 4133282





Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4133288
> View attachment 4133289
> View attachment 4133290
> View attachment 4133291
> View attachment 4133293
> View attachment 4133295



I adore this color on her!! She looks great, hair is on point, and so happy. I love how into the match she gets.


----------



## Lounorada

Kate looks gorgeous in yellow, that colour really makes her skin glow. That's a really cute dress on her, the fit is perfect.
She has great hair, it always looks so healthy.

The way William is looking at her in the pics of them laughing is really cute.


----------



## Swanky

She looks great! Healthy and happy, sweet to see them actually like each other! Lol


----------



## HeidiDavis

She is just beautiful. How can she have a flat tummy like that just a few months after giving birth?!? Amazing!!!


----------



## Sharont2305

The Christening photos have been released.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> as she is the patron of Wimbledon,


Yes, I know, it was me that said that on another thread.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did they forget to give Meghan the color scheme memo?


----------



## mdcx

Chloe302225 said:


> The other lady is Kate's private secretary Catherine Quinn.


Thank you, I was wondering who she was.


----------



## PatsyCline

mdcx said:


> Thank you, I was wondering who she was.



Who’s the bearded fellow on the far right?


----------



## mdcx

PatsyCline said:


> Who’s the bearded fellow on the far right?


Do you mean in the christening photo? That's James Middleton.


----------



## PatsyCline

mdcx said:


> Do you mean in the christening photo? That's James Middleton.



Yes, thank you.


----------



## Chamber Doll

Oh my!   She looks hot!!   She better not lose any more weight.......she looks great and happy!


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks really good with the extra weight on her. I hope she keeps it she looks healthy before she was so thin she looked frail.


----------



## minababe

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4133267
> View attachment 4133268
> View attachment 4133269
> View attachment 4133270
> View attachment 4133271
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Wimbledon today.



she looked so much better at the second visit at Wimbledon !
the first day the Dress aged her and washed her out. maybe not that much if meghan wasn't righ next to her in her White blue striped blouse, she looked amazing that day.
But the second day the yellow is amazing on her! And she carrying the same purse. which is really really pretty


----------



## Sharont2305

They've just released another Christening photo. I was hoping they would as we couldn't see Louis face properly. He's like George I think


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just gorgeous in yellow, totally suits her brunette tones - like Belle in Beauty and the Beast. This look is killing it better than any other looks in a while!


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> They've just released another Christening photo. I was hoping they would as we couldn't see Louis face properly. He's like George I think


Beautiful photo! Louis is so adorable


----------



## afsweet

always love seeing their cute kiddos! charlotte is a natural in front of the camera. the yellow dress at wimbledon is the best kate has worn in awhile. not feeling meghan's outfit in the portraits- she sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> They've just released another Christening photo. I was hoping they would as we couldn't see Louis face properly. He's like George I think


He's so cute.  I love when they start to laugh
Charlotte steals every photo she's in


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Louis is so cute! What a precious photo.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I can’t stand the thing on Kate’s head, so dated and matronly! She looks fab in that yellow!


----------



## Grande Latte

I kind of like that thing in her hair (don't know what it's called). It's very old world, but only a royal can wear it and it's quite a stunning piece. Goes very well with her earrings, the style of her dress, ....baby's gown....everything.

She literally looks like she walked off the screen of a Hollywood movie.


----------



## VickyB

Sharont2305 said:


> They've just released another Christening photo. I was hoping they would as we couldn't see Louis face properly. He's like George I think



Uber cute pic!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Grande Latte said:


> I kind of like that thing in her hair (don't know what it's called). It's very old world, but only a royal can wear it and it's quite a stunning piece. Goes very well with her earrings, the style of her dress, ....baby's gown....everything.
> 
> She literally looks like she walked off the screen of a Hollywood movie.
> View attachment 4134704
> View attachment 4134705



George looks exactly like Mr. Middleton.


----------



## Swanky

Those pics are precious!


----------



## doni

that thing on her head makes her look like a post war bride. Love it. So over the top.


----------



## Sharont2305

VickyB said:


> George looks exactly like Mr. Middleton.


Yes, I've always thought that too. I think Louis will look like him too.


----------



## bag-princess

Mrs.Z said:


> I can’t stand the thing on Kate’s head, so dated and matronly! She looks fab in that yellow!




I hate it too? Did someone say only royals can wear it?? Surely not. [emoji1]


----------



## bisbee

doni said:


> that thing on her head makes her look like a post war bride. Love it. So over the top.


Agree...it’s very ‘40s.


----------



## Lounorada

Grande Latte said:


> I kind of like that thing in her hair (don't know what it's called). It's very old world, but only a royal can wear it and it's quite a stunning piece. Goes very well with her earrings, the style of her dress, ....baby's gown....everything.
> 
> She literally looks like she walked off the screen of a Hollywood movie.
> View attachment 4134704
> View attachment 4134705


I totally agree. I think the headpiece was beautiful!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Me too, so classy and elegant!


----------



## chaneljewel

Love the headpiece.  So classy.


----------



## Sharont2305

I think the head piece finished it off for me, as we didn't see the dress properly because she obviously was carrying Louis, she needed a wow' hat. I think we got it. I loved it, so different.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Beautiful family, indeed.  But my goodness, Charlotte and George have so much personality!!


----------



## mdcx

DC-Cutie said:


> Beautiful family, indeed.  But my goodness, Charlotte and George have so much personality!!


I think Charlotte will be the Harry of their family, cheeky and a little wild!


----------



## minababe

I've read they are on vacation now with kates Family on a caribbean Island.


----------



## minababe

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4133288
> View attachment 4133289
> View attachment 4133290
> View attachment 4133291
> View attachment 4133293
> View attachment 4133295



I loooove her bag ! so lovely that she carried it twice this wekend ..I think I Need it


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## chaneljewel

minababe said:


> I loooove her bag ! so lovely that she carried it twice this wekend ..I think I Need it


What is the designer of the bag!?


----------



## VickyB

chaneljewel said:


> What is the designer of the bag!?


If it is the nude handle bag I believe it is D & G.


----------



## Spellman

She is so beautiful, she is probably my girl crush, haha! The way they beam at each other in all pictures is so lovely. [emoji4] She looks like she gets on well with Meghan, it must be nice to have someone else to chat with who comes from a relatively normal background.


----------



## minababe

chaneljewel said:


> What is the designer of the bag!?



sicily bag by dolce & gabbana


----------



## lanasyogamama

She loses her pregnancy weight so quickly!


----------



## prettyprincess

Spellman said:


> She is so beautiful, she is probably my girl crush, haha! The way they beam at each other in all pictures is so lovely. [emoji4] She looks like she gets on well with Meghan, it must be nice to have someone else to chat with who comes from a relatively normal background.


They’re such a beautiful little family!


----------



## afsweet

can't believe george is 5 already!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Earl and Countess of Strathearn and their children have joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at Balmoral. Today they attended church at Crathie Kirk.


----------



## jcnc

I usually love Kate and her style but her makeup looks too heavy here and she looks tired !! Gotta say: tiredness is kibdda expected for a mother of 3 LOs


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended the wedding of Kate's friend Sophie Carter over the weekend. Prince George and Princess Charlotte participated as pageboy and bridesmaid.


----------



## hb925

The little ones look adorable! Her headpiece looks a little odd to me but I was never a fan of them, to begin with.
I'm much more impressed by the amount of baby weight she lost in such a short amount of time.


----------



## chowlover2

The kids are precious!


----------



## afsweet

the kids are so cute! it's nice to see george look so outgoing and in his element. usually it's charlotte!


----------



## berrydiva

She seems to really love kids and seems to be the "kid wrangler" at these weddings lol.


----------



## skarsbabe

ahh George is so cute! What does Kate's father look like? I hope George is spared the horrible hairlines of his own father!


----------



## Lounorada

George and Charlotte are such adorable kids, full of personality!


----------



## queennadine

They're so cute!


----------



## jcnc

She is back and looks as sweet as ever! I always admire her dressing style and she is so natural with kids

*Kate Middleton Is Back from Maternity Leave — with a New Haircut and Old Boots!*



















https://people.com/royals/kate-middleton-returns-maternity-leave/


----------



## lanasyogamama

Man, she never has trouble getting baby weight off.


----------



## hb925

She looks very happy.


----------



## Lounorada

She has great hair.


----------



## queennadine

She looks good!


----------



## Alexenjie

I think she looks great except the boots are a little tired looking. I can't see anything different with her hair but she always has nice hair. If I had an unlimited budget I would replace my boots at least every couple of years. Maybe she is frugal for environmental reasons as opposed to economic reasons (or both).


----------



## afsweet

she looks great! this length of hair suits her well.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

she looks terrific, although the outfit is very similar to something from before. it seems rather familiar. and her hair... so gorgeous.


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks great I was hoping she’d keep some of the baby weight but not surprised she didn’t. I like her hair cut the color looks good as well, I think the green in her jacket helps bring out the warmth in the color.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good. Am I the only one not seeing the difference in her hair? It looks good but the style doesn't really look different, just shorter, no?


----------



## Alexenjie

berrydiva said:


> She looks good. Am I the only one not seeing the difference in her hair? It looks good but the style doesn't really look different, just shorter, no?


Her hair looks the same to me too, maybe a bit shorter but nothing drastic.


----------



## VickyB

Hair looks a tad shorter and went more heavy handed with red highlights than usual. Nice.
Still, I like it even more if it was even shorter.


----------



## minababe

she Looks great and relaxed. I'm not the biggest fan of her in Jeans because she has such a man Body structure with no hips she is so straight. she wasn't like this before her three Kids i think, she Looks more female in her pregnancy. she should Keep that weight but it's already gone I guess..


----------



## Alexenjie

minababe said:


> she Looks great and relaxed. I'm not the biggest fan of her in Jeans because she has such a man Body structure with no hips she is so straight. she wasn't like this before her three Kids i think, she Looks more female in her pregnancy. she should Keep that weight but it's already gone I guess..


I was under the impression that having kids widens your hips but didn't realize it goes away after pregnancy. I like Kate with more weight as I think being too skinny is aging on her (and she is young for this affect to have already taken place) but she obviously likes being super slim.


----------



## Morgan R

At St James's Palace to officially open the International Wildlife Trade Conference in London


----------



## minababe

Morgan R said:


> At St James's Palace to officially open the International Wildlife Trade Conference in London
> 
> View attachment 4218499
> View attachment 4218501
> View attachment 4218500
> View attachment 4218498



great that they Support such a important Topic!! Keep going!
btw Harry is looking so handsome here


----------



## Morgan R

Attending the wedding of Princess Eugenie and Jack Brooksbank


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate looks great. Love that color.


----------



## White Orchid

Not a fan of what she wore though the colour suits her.  She’s lost a lot weight again.


----------



## Lounorada

Kate looked gorgeous! That colour is stunning on her, she should be wearing it more often.
Charlotte & George, so cute!


----------



## afsweet

kate looks good, and the kids always steal the show!


----------



## berrydiva

She wears jewel tones so well....think they look the best on her.


----------



## myown

i really dislike Kates dress on the wedding. its boring because she wore that style so many times before. the color is nice, but i would like it better on a different dress-style. she wore a very similar one before, it was light pink, the skirt was the same, but the shoulders were "normal". i liked that one much better. she also looks very matronly. 

but wow she slimmed down! I got a baby around the same time as she got Louis, but its my first and she had her 3rd. i look nothing like before, and she is even slimmer! on the other hand, i have no idea how much time she spent to get her body back


----------



## berrydiva

George is a riot. His facial expressions are too much. He seems like a complete cutup full of laughs.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> George is a riot. His facial expressions are too much. He seems like a complete cutup full of laughs.


His expressions are hilarious! If you have IG follow comedy writer garyjanetti. He posts the most hilarious dialogue of George reacting to the royals, in particular Meghan M.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> His expressions are hilarious! If you have IG follow comedy writer garyjanetti. He posts the most hilarious dialogue of George reacting to the royals, in particular Meghan M.


Thanks I'll check it out....his expressions kill me.


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> His expressions are hilarious! If you have IG follow comedy writer garyjanetti. He posts the most hilarious dialogue of George reacting to the royals, in particular Meghan M.


That's such a funny instagram account, one of my favourites to follow!


----------



## White Orchid

myown said:


> i really dislike Kates dress on the wedding. its boring because she wore that style so many times before. the color is nice, but i would like it better on a different dress-style. she wore a very similar one before, it was light pink, the skirt was the same, but the shoulders were "normal". i liked that one much better. she also looks very matronly.
> 
> but wow she slimmed down! I got a baby around the same time as she got Louis, but its my first and she had her 3rd. i look nothing like before, and she is even slimmer! on the other hand, i have no idea how much time she spent to get her body back


Could be genetics.  My friend had 5 babies in 10 years and she has the exact same figure as Kate’s.  And my friend can eat like a horse!  Anyone who meets her (like sales assistants etc) cannot believe she’s the Mother of 5.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

White Orchid said:


> Could be genetics.  My friend had 5 babies in 10 years and she has the exact same figure as Kate’s.  And my friend can eat like a horse!  Anyone who meets her (like sales assistants etc) cannot believe she’s the Mother of 5.


we'll see soon enough. if genetics are it, then it'd be expected that Pippa should return to very thin shortly after her baby is born.


----------



## Sharont2305

ccbaggirl89 said:


> we'll see soon enough. if genetics are it, then it'd be expected that Pippa should return to very thin shortly after her baby is born.


Which, I believe, is imminent. Apparently she's in labour.


----------



## berrydiva

ccbaggirl89 said:


> we'll see soon enough. if genetics are it, then it'd be expected that Pippa should return to very thin shortly after her baby is born.


That's not how genetics works....Kate and Pippa don't share the exact same DNA. Pippa may not return to very thin after the baby is born and that just may be how her body works.


----------



## Sharont2305

Pippa and James have had a boy, yesterday at 1:58pm. 8lb 9oz
Lovely news.


----------



## arnott

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4133267
> View attachment 4133268
> View attachment 4133269
> View attachment 4133270
> View attachment 4133271
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Wimbledon today.



That's the best I've seen her look!     Those boobs and that dress look great on her!


----------



## minababe

berrydiva said:


> That's not how genetics works....Kate and Pippa don't share the exact same DNA. Pippa may not return to very thin after the baby is born and that just may be how her body works.



I'm sure Pippa will look pretty much the same like before her pregnancy. she seems really ambitious in Sport in generell and if we are honest she has so much time to do that so .. is she working? I think she is not.


----------



## bag-princess

minababe said:


> I'm sure Pippa will look pretty much the same like before her pregnancy. she seems really ambitious in Sport in generell and if we are honest she has so much time to do that so .. is she working? I think she is not.




I agree! She seems to be in great shape!  My first son weighed the exact same thing as hers and at 5’8”  110 pounds you knew I pregnant at 3 months! 6 months I was huge - all belly and baby boy. She didn’t look nearly as big even being shorter.


----------



## Sharont2305

I think she's into hard core yoga and has done triathlons in the recent past so I'm guessing she's super fit.


----------



## Alexenjie

berrydiva said:


> That's not how genetics works....Kate and Pippa don't share the exact same DNA. Pippa may not return to very thin after the baby is born and that just may be how her body works.


Totally agree and sisters often do not look similar in either their features or their body types. My mom was always slender even after 7 kids. My dad was never thin after the age of 30. We get our genes not only from our parents but from ancestors that came before them. We also pick up food and/or exercise habits that have nothing to do with our genes, that can affect our weight significantly. What we weigh is complex.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Bright colors look amazing on her, loving the raspberry and the yellow!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge held a reception at Kensington Palace for the BBC Radio 1 Teen Hero Awards .


----------



## VickyB

Kate almost always looks great yet predictable (often a bit square nevertheless usually great) BUT there's a new girl in town who is really rockin the royal fashion world. Making some popcorn and waiting to see how things unfold and if Meghan's style rubs off on Kate or , at least, challenges her to bust out of her predictable comfort zone.


----------



## berrydiva

Love that blue/white pant suit...actually love the whole outfit styling.


----------



## Alexenjie

VickyB said:


> Kate almost always looks great yet predictable (often a bit square nevertheless usually great) BUT there's a new girl in town who is really rockin the royal fashion world. Making some popcorn and waiting to see how things unfold and if Meghan's style rubs off on Kate or , at least, challenges her to bust out of her predictable comfort zone.


I am guessing that Kate has got a more strict dress code as someday she will be queen. With Harry so far from the throne hopefully Meghan is not as constrained. I don't get the feeling that Kate loves fashion as much as Meghan does, especially when she wears certain outfits again and again. Kate seems like she wants to look nice but not go to much trouble (which is fine). I'm glad Meghan came along and think Kate is probably glad too, takes some of the pressure off her and everything she wears.


----------



## berrydiva

Alexenjie said:


> I am guessing that Kate has got a more strict dress code as someday she will be queen. With Harry so far from the throne hopefully Meghan is not as constrained. I don't get the feeling that Kate loves fashion as much as Meghan does, especially when she wears certain outfits again and again. Kate seems like she wants to look nice but not go to much trouble (which is fine). I'm glad Meghan came along and think Kate is probably glad too, takes some of the pressure off her and everything she wears.


Kate looks like she's more comfortable in her riding boots and jeans but given her expected title seems like she's a bit more restricted in what she can wear.


----------



## afsweet

berrydiva said:


> Kate looks like she's more comfortable in her riding boots and jeans but given her expected title seems like she's a bit more restricted in what she can wear.



I've always thought Kate looks best casually dressed, off duty.


----------



## bag-princess

Princess Kate steps out in the late Princess Diana's beloved tiara for state dinner



https://www.goodmorningamerica.com/...s-late-princess-dianas-beloved-tiara-58699690


----------



## cafecreme15

That dress is as hideous as the tiara and jewels are stunning.


----------



## edsbgrl

I just think she's stunning. Always have. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love everything about this. It's the most she's ever looked like a princess.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks stunning!


----------



## Luvbolide

So glad to see her wearing that stunning tiara of Diana's.  it was always my fave and I hope we see it a lot more on Kate.

I agree that this is the most regal that I can recall seeing her.


----------



## Chamber Doll

aww she looks like a princess......I love it!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

She looks so regal and royal. Amazing as always. That tiara and necklace


----------



## redney

Luvbolide said:


> So glad to see her wearing that stunning tiara of Diana's.  it was always my fave and I hope we see it a lot more on Kate.
> 
> I agree that this is the most regal that I can recall seeing her.


That tiara is stunning but it's not Diana's. Although I she favored it and wore it several times, it's the Queen's and she loaned it to Diana, just as she loaned it to Kate.


----------



## VickyB

edsbgrl said:


> View attachment 4232055
> View attachment 4232056
> 
> 
> I just think she's stunning. Always have. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



From the hips up she looks terrific!


----------



## berrydiva

Whooo that dress is dated and the color does nothing for her. 

She looks great in Diana's tiara. Is this the first time she's wearing it?


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Whooo that dress is dated and the color does nothing for her.
> 
> She looks great in Diana's tiara. Is this the first time she's wearing it?


No. She's worn it at events in July 2017 and December 2017. It's the Queen's who loaned it to Diana, now Kate.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> Whooo that dress is dated and the color does nothing for her.
> 
> She looks great in Diana's tiara. Is this the first time she's wearing it?



She's worn it before.


----------



## Sharont2305

THE Queen and Queen Mary (her grandmother) wearing the same tiara


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those pearls on Queen Mary!


----------



## bag-princess

It’s cute but doesn’t compare to the Stuart tiara that Queen Maxima wore to a state dinner with the queen a couple of days ago! [emoji7][emoji7]
The central diamond, a rare 39.75-carat, pear-shaped, rose cut stone with a pale blue cast.





https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...paign=socialflowFBTCO&utm_medium=social-media


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that blue dress, she looks great. [emoji170]


----------



## lulu212121

I don't like Kate's blue dress at all. It looks unpolished. A wrinkled mess. Looks like material used in '80's and early '90's prom gowns. Probably a loud dress when she moves.

I just have to say that I really like Queen Maxima! She always looks happy and confident.


----------



## LibbyRuth

lulu212121 said:


> I don't like Kate's blue dress at all. It looks unpolished. A wrinkled mess. Looks like material used in '80's and early '90's prom gowns. Probably a loud dress when she moves.
> 
> I just have to say that I really like Queen Maxima! She always looks happy and confident.



I agree, I didn't love Kate's dress.  Most of the time for formal events, it seems like she's trying to respect historical traditions of royal formal wear, which I understand given her role in the family.  I really like how often she uses fashion to give a nod to Diana.  But all of that comes at the expense of her looking her best in formal dresses.  When I see her at most formal occasions my thought is "oh look, she's dressed up" and not "Oh wow she looks great".


----------



## minababe

the more I see of meghans style I think more and more how boring kate is looking.
most of her Dresses are the same style and colours ..
and this from the state dinner is terrible .. her worst look of all time imo.
does nothing to her, it ages her, her Body Looks weird, no boobs and wirinked .. and the style is sooo bad .. trash 80's prom for me. I really wonder what she was thinking.
Maxima is wearing a beautiful Dress at that evening.


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree with the people who hate this dress. I think Kate looks scary skinny but that is the look she likes. Tiaras are over the top and old fashioned to me except at a wedding. I think Queen Maxima is stunningly beautiful.


----------



## berrydiva

I'm here for Queen Mary's entire look in that picture! The entire look is so perfectly put together but she's wearing it all so effortlessly.


----------



## Fally420

I love Maxima. She can pull off nearly everything and she has such a great charisma. A real woman for me!


----------



## Chamber Doll

Seeing Kate in that dress and tiara just got me excited for when she really becomes queen.  I'm just looking forward to the whole ceremony and everything that goes with it......


----------



## Hobbsy

I love Kate's dress, especially the color. I think she looks marvelous!


----------



## Alexenjie

Chamber Doll said:


> Seeing Kate in that dress and tiara just got me excited for when she really becomes queen.  I'm just looking forward to the whole ceremony and everything that goes with it......


I remember reading a funny/horrible story about Queen Elizabeth at her own coronation and how heavy and awkward it was to walk and move with the imperial crown on her head. You can't look down at notes or anything when speaking because the crown weighs so much (5 lbs) it could have broken her neck.  During World War II the royals kept the imperial crown hidden in a biscuit tin in one of the castles. Todays history lesson.


----------



## leeann

She looks beautiful


----------



## Laila619

She looks lovely and elegant! She can't really do anything about her "small boobs." She is naturally thin and tall.


----------



## VickyB

Laila619 said:


> She looks lovely and elegant! She can't really do anything about her "small boobs." She is naturally thin and tall.



Naturally tall and thin but not naturally as thin as she is now.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> I'm here for Queen Mary's entire look in that picture! The entire look is so perfectly put together but she's wearing it all so effortlessly.


Yeah, she looks like the sort of woman who would go down for breakfast wearing a crown and it'd be totally fine


----------



## bklner2014

Alexenjie said:


> I agree with the people who hate this dress. I think Kate looks scary skinny but that is the look she likes. Tiaras are over the top and old fashioned to me except at a wedding. I think Queen Maxima is stunningly beautiful.


I agree that she looks very skinny. I hope she is healthy though.


----------



## afsweet

totally drooling over the tiaras


----------



## minababe

Chamber Doll said:


> Seeing Kate in that dress and tiara just got me excited for when she really becomes queen.  I'm just looking forward to the whole ceremony and everything that goes with it......


but kate will never be queen?! her husband will be king but she will be in best case princess, like the queen now and prince Philipp?
I always thought in Great Britain you only have once. Queen or King.


----------



## Morgan R

minababe said:


> but kate will never be queen?! her husband will be king but she will be in best case princess, like the queen now and prince Philipp?
> I always thought in Great Britain you only have once. Queen or King.



When William is King, Kate will be Queen Consort (which isn't the same as being as being Queen  like Queen Elizabeth II is). Prince Philip is Consort to the British Monarch (Queen Elizabeth II) but also Prince Philip was born a Prince before he was with Queen Elizabeth II because he was born into the Greek and Danish royal families. His title was originally Prince Philip of Greece and Denmark. But before his engagement to Queen Elizabeth II he abandoned his Greek and Danish royal titles and became a naturalised British subject, adopting the surname Mountbatten from his maternal grandparents. Then he was formally made a British Prince in 1957.


----------



## minababe

Morgan R said:


> When William is King, Kate will be Queen Consort (which isn't the same as being as being Queen  like Queen Elizabeth II is). Prince Philip is Consort to the British Monarch (Queen Elizabeth II) but also Prince Philip was born a Prince before he was with Queen Elizabeth II because he was born into the Greek and Danish royal families. His title was originally Prince Philip of Greece and Denmark. But before his engagement to Queen Elizabeth II he abandoned his Greek and Danish royal titles and became a naturalised British subject, adopting the surname Mountbatten from his maternal grandparents. Then he was formally made a British Prince in 1957.



so when the People will talk to or about kate they will say her royal heighness queen consort Kate?
and will it be the same for camilla when charles will be king?
and will something Change for Harry and meghan when his brother is king? do they will be something "more" than duke and duchess?
sorry for all the questions but I'm not into the titles because we are not having any royals here


----------



## Morgan R

minababe said:


> so when the People will talk to or about kate they will say her royal highness queen consort Kate?
> and will it be the same for camilla when charles will be king?
> and will something Change for Harry and meghan when his brother is king? do they will be something "more" than duke and duchess?
> sorry for all the questions but I'm not into the titles because we are not having any royals here


 

People will likely call her Queen Catherine even though officially she will be the Queen Consort. In other countries the Queen Consorts are still in namesake referred to as Queen.

Once Charles is King, William's titles will change he will be the Prince Of Wales and Duke Of Cornwall. Harry and Meghan will remain the Duke and Duchess of Sussex though. Harry and Meghan's child (or children) titles will change to Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH) when Charles is King as well if Queen Elizabeth II doesn't issue letter patents saying their children will have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH). In 2012 when Kate was pregnant with George, Queen Elizabeth II declared that all the children of William's would have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH). But Harry isn't the heir to the throne so that might not happen with his children. As of right now because Harry is a Duke his and Meghan's children will referred to as Lord/Lady but in the coming months Queen Elizabeth II could issue a patent saying their children will have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH).


----------



## berrydiva

Morgan R said:


> People will likely call her Queen Catherine even though officially she will be the Queen Consort. In other countries the Queen Consorts are still in namesake referred to as Queen.
> 
> Once Charles is King, William's titles will change he will be the Prince Of Wales and Duke Of Cornwall. Harry and Meghan will remain the Duke and Duchess of Sussex though. Harry and Meghan's child (or children) titles will change to Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH) when Charles is King as well if Queen Elizabeth II doesn't issue letter patents saying their children will have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH). In 2012 when Kate was pregnant with George, Queen Elizabeth II declared that all the children of William's would have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH). But Harry isn't the heir to the throne so that might not happen with his children. As of right now because Harry is a Duke his and Meghan's children will referred to as Lord/Lady but in the coming months Queen Elizabeth II could issue a patent saying their children will have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH).


Fascinating and confusing. Why is there still a monarchy?


----------



## PatsyCline

I still don't understand how William can be in line to the throne, until Charles succeeds the Queen.

I would have thought if Charles dies before the Queen, then wouldn't Andrew succeed her??


----------



## Sharont2305

PatsyCline said:


> I still don't understand how William can be in line to the throne, until Charles succeeds the Queen.
> 
> I would have thought if Charles dies before the Queen, then wouldn't Andrew succeed her??


He would have if Charles didn't have any children, or even, if the Queen had changed things then Anne would've been Queen.


----------



## minababe

Morgan R said:


> People will likely call her Queen Catherine even though officially she will be the Queen Consort. In other countries the Queen Consorts are still in namesake referred to as Queen.
> 
> Once Charles is King, William's titles will change he will be the Prince Of Wales and Duke Of Cornwall. Harry and Meghan will remain the Duke and Duchess of Sussex though. Harry and Meghan's child (or children) titles will change to Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH) when Charles is King as well if Queen Elizabeth II doesn't issue letter patents saying their children will have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH). In 2012 when Kate was pregnant with George, Queen Elizabeth II declared that all the children of William's would have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH). But Harry isn't the heir to the throne so that might not happen with his children. As of right now because Harry is a Duke his and Meghan's children will referred to as Lord/Lady but in the coming months Queen Elizabeth II could issue a patent saying their children will have the title Prince or Princess and the style Royal Highness (HRH).



thank you so much ! i really hope Harry and meghan's children will get the title prince and princess. I'm curious to see what the queen will do and what Harry wants for his children.


----------



## Kat Madridista

PatsyCline said:


> I still don't understand how William can be in line to the throne, until Charles succeeds the Queen.
> 
> I would have thought if Charles dies before the Queen, then wouldn't Andrew succeed her??



No. Charles' descendants do not lose their places in the succession in case he dies before the Queen. The only way Andrew succeeds the Queen is if the unthinkable happens and Charles and all his descendants up to little Prince Louis and the future baby Sussex die.


----------



## jcnc

https://people.com/royals/kate-middleton-prince-william-visit-coach-core/


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4238145
> View attachment 4238144
> https://people.com/royals/kate-middleton-prince-william-visit-coach-core/


omg, she looks incredible


----------



## berrydiva

I just want to take a makeup wipe to that eye makeup....cute outfit though.


----------



## afsweet

she looks so good!


----------



## jcnc

I know her looks are more "classic"  and sometimes borderline boring, but I LOVE most of her looks. She looks soo fresh and incredible. I love the low boots.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visited the Imperial War Museum to view letters and other documents relating to the three brothers of her great-grandmother who all died in the First World War in connection with ongoing Remembrance events.


----------



## beantownSugar

I like the blue dress a lot! ... but part of me thinks she looks a tad too thin.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William laying a wreath at the Submariners' Remembrance Ceremony.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Whoa was she always this thin? But she’s beautiful.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I really hate to talk about women's weight, regardless of whether it was gained or lost, but I was quite shocked when I saw those pictures. I hope she's healthy and feeling happy!


----------



## bag-princess

beantownSugar said:


> I like the blue dress a lot! ... but part of me thinks she looks a tad too thin.




 Agree - she is straight up and down! No hips and a pancake behind



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I really hate to talk about women's weight, regardless of whether it was gained or lost, but I was quite shocked when I saw those pictures. I hope she's healthy and feeling happy!



I was shocked too! But it’s amazing how her face doesn’t look as bad!


----------



## Morgan R

Sterntalerli said:


> Whoa was she always this thin? But she’s beautiful.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I really hate to talk about women's weight, regardless of whether it was gained or lost, but I was quite shocked when I saw those pictures. I hope she's healthy and feeling happy!



She use to have more weight on her when she was younger. But for years now she has been pretty thin. Essentially the only time she has extra weight on her is when she has been pregnant and for the few months after she has given birth when she was losing the baby weight.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Wow, she is thinner than ever! I'm sure her dresses are a size 0 and they look loose on her.


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4242806
> View attachment 4242807
> View attachment 4242808
> View attachment 4242809
> View attachment 4242810
> View attachment 4242811
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge visited the Imperial War Museum to view letters and other documents relating to the three brothers of her great-grandmother who all died in the First World War in connection with ongoing Remembrance events.


that dress is awful!
those big shoulders makes her hips disappear


----------



## bisbee

She is SO thin, and she looks very tired.  I know she has 3 little children, but I’m sure they have a lot of help.  She needs to use those helpers!


----------



## kemilia

beantownSugar said:


> I like the blue dress a lot! ... but part of me thinks she looks a tad too thin.


She's looking like a lollipop--big head, skinny body.


----------



## LibbyRuth

myown said:


> that dress is awful!
> those big shoulders makes her hips disappear


I think you're exactly right.  When you look at her legs, they don't look as stick thin as some celebrities who have truly let themselves get too thin. I think that a lot of the issue here is that she's a naturally thin woman, and she's wearing a dress that have a lot of features to help give the appearance of being thin. Those features would help a woman with a few extra pounds, but on a woman with Kate's figure make her look too thin instead. If she got to wear dresses that flattered her figure instead of dresses made for someone else because of the role she plays, she'd likely look quite different.
As for looking tired - she's a woman with the good fortune to have a lot of choices with regards to her family. If she chooses time spent with her children over looking her best, I give her props for that.


----------



## berrydiva

There's too much pressure on them to look a certain way. She's always been thin and could just be stress from having 3 young kids that's making her a bit thinner than she is normally. If she gets any smaller, she'll be venturing into unhealthy territory.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's funny because generally we talk about the cultural pressures on women to be thin, but we also have a cultural preference for women being softer and curvier than they need to be. People would say I am thin but I could lose 25 pounds (20% of by body weight) and still be a healthy weight.


----------



## queennadine

You can tell she has muscle definition in her legs in the most recent photo of her in all black with the blazer. If she was malnourished, you most likely wouldn't see that.
She looks tired overall, which is completely understandable, and she just may not have a huge appetite all the time. She doesn't look drastically different here than from when she was got married. But that 7+ years ago, so there was just more youth and 'fullness.'


----------



## Sharont2305

Tusk Awards this evening. Dress by Jenny Packham first seen 6 years ago.


----------



## Chamber Doll

LibbyRuth said:


> I think you're exactly right.  When you look at her legs, they don't look as stick thin as some celebrities who have truly let themselves get too thin.


I was about to say that!......She has nice legs!!  

She looks gorg in the last pic


----------



## MCF

I love that Jenny Packham dress.


----------



## Sharont2305

Pic of Charles Prince of Wales, Catherine Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Louis as shown on tonight's documentary about Prince Charles


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's funny because generally we talk about the cultural pressures on women to be thin, but we also have a cultural preference for women being softer and curvier than they need to be. People would say I am thin but I could lose 25 pounds (20% of by body weight) and still be a healthy weight.


I agree there is a cultural pressure to be thin.  But thin for a model is different IMO than than for a "regular" woman.  IRL there's such a thing as too thin.
  And now what is considered attractive seems to be much more variable.  Ashley Graham, who many people would consider overweight has a very successful career.  Kim K is considered very attractive by a lot of people I guess.  But to me that huge butt is not attractive.
So I guess it's a good thing in a way.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sharont2305 said:


> Tusk Awards this evening. Dress by Jenny Packham first seen 6 years ago.


  I have a cousin that is this size and she doesn't eat a lot.


----------



## stephci

This instagram account is great! I found it very interesting and looking forward to Kate’s outfit tomorrow 

@dresslikeaduchess


----------



## chowlover2

stephci said:


> This instagram account is great! I found it very interesting and looking forward to Kate’s outfit tomorrow
> 
> @dresslikeaduchess



Thank you for posting, that Instagram account is great!


----------



## Morgan R

The Royal Mail has issued six stamps in honor of Prince Charles’ 70th birthday which is on November 14th. The stamp collection includes a never-before-seen photo of Prince Charles with Prince William and Prince Harry taken in July during celebrations for the 100th anniversary of the Royal Air Force. Prince William and Prince Harry also appear in a stamp that includes a throwback photo of them with Prince Charles at the 2004 Gurkha Welfare Challenge Trophy Polo Match


----------



## Morgan R

Attending the Festival of Remembrance at Royal Albert Hall


----------



## leeann

I like the turquoise dress better with her hair up. Long hair distracts from the pretty sleeves


----------



## Morgan R

Attending Service of Remembrance at the Cenotaph


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Alexenjie

I am a huge fan of Kate but I think in these remembrance day photos she looks 20 years older than her age. I know it is a solemn occasion and everyone had to look serious but this look is so severe on her. I wonder if, because she looks old while young, maybe she will hold on that look and look great when she is actually older?


----------



## elvisfan4life

So much more beautiful than Meghan in every way.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Alexenjie said:


> I am a huge fan of Kate but I think in these remembrance day photos she looks 20 years older than her age. I know it is a solemn occasion and everyone had to look serious but this look is so severe on her. I wonder if, because she looks old while young, maybe she will hold on that look and look great when she is actually older?



I think Kate is really lovely but I think something is aging her a bit, the eye makeup?  Perhaps a sleeker haircut instead of the voluminous curls?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Mrs.Z said:


> I think Kate is really lovely but I think something is aging her a bit, the eye makeup?  Perhaps a sleeker haircut instead of the voluminous curls?



Less eyeliner and shorter hair would do wonders. Five to ten pounds to fill out her face would also do wonders. 

She looks fabulous at the remembrance. I love that coat and all the accessories and details work perfectly together.


----------



## Chloe302225

Tonight at Westminster Abbey for a service of thanksgiving.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## queennadine

Can anyone ID her black coat with the white collar?Need.


----------



## labelwhore04

Meghan looks so much younger than Kate, even though they're roughly the same age, i think Kate is even a year younger.


----------



## Morgan R

labelwhore04 said:


> Meghan looks so much younger than Kate, even though they're roughly the same age, i think Kate is even a year younger.



Kate is 5 months younger than Meghan.

Kate smokes (or if she doesn't anymore use to smoke) and tans both those things can age you. Kate also has 3 kids aged 5 and under. Meghan is seemingly taking after her mother who looks great for her age (which is in her 60s).


----------



## anitalilac

labelwhore04 said:


> Meghan looks so much younger than Kate, even though they're roughly the same age, i think Kate is even a year younger.


I love her coats, I think it is feminine with the right structure. I'm a fan of her fashion style mostly. 
Anyway she does look older then Meghan, I forgot that they are nearly the same age!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4249690


Dang, both Meghan and Kate need to lay off the contour. They both have lovely cheekbones and smiles without needing all that bronzer.


----------



## Gal4Dior

labelwhore04 said:


> Meghan looks so much younger than Kate, even though they're roughly the same age, i think Kate is even a year younger.



I honestly think Meghan has had some Botox. In Hollywood it’s hard to think she hasn’t has not done this before. She’s very into the latest skin treatments. Being in Hollywood you have to look your best to continue to win roles and beat the other ladies out. 

She’s basically my same age I do a bit here and there to keep things looking as good as they were a few years ago. The areas and amounts I get are so minimal, no one even notices. Not even my husband! lol! 

Kate on the other hand, has had 3 children in a short amount of time. That, if anything, should age you. Plus, I don’t think she’s as into the whole beauty and fashion thing. Her stylist must be very good. There is rarely a miss with her wardrobe!


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4249689
> View attachment 4249690


really heavy eye makeup


----------



## BagLovingMom

leeann said:


> I like the turquoise dress better with her hair up. Long hair distracts from the pretty sleeves


I agree, but I can see why she switched up the hair style to make the look a bit different from before.


----------



## bag-princess

elvisfan4life said:


> So much more beautiful than Meghan in every way.



Nope. Not even close.


----------



## minababe

it's crazy how "old" William and kate look compared to Harry and meghan.
both couples fit perfectly together but Kate and William look 10 years older than Harry and Meghan.. and I'm sure Harry had the wildest life style in the past haha
there is not much you can do about your genes. you can see it on pippa who Looks way older than she actually is. and meghan's mom who Looks great!


----------



## Sharont2305

Morgan R said:


> Meghan is seemingly taking after her mother who looks great for her age (which is in her 60s).


Her mother looks amazing. In my opinion, and I don't want to offend anyone, but black skin ages very well. They have amazing skin. But also, I think Meghan has had some "Hollywood help" along the way.
I can vouch for the fact that make up free, Catherine has lovely skin too.


----------



## Fally420

minababe said:


> it's crazy how "old" William and kate look compared to Harry and meghan.
> both couples fit perfectly together but Kate and William look 10 years older than Harry and Meghan.. and I'm sure Harry had the wildest life style in the past haha
> there is not much you can do about your genes. you can see it on pippa who Looks way older than she actually is. and meghan's mom who Looks great!



I don't think Kate looks per se that much older  but her style (maybe in reference to her future role) let her look older, more mature. If she wouldn't wear these matronly coats, change her hair style a bit and wouldn't do the heavy eyeliner, she would look younger.


----------



## StylishMD

elvisfan4life said:


> So much more beautiful than Meghan in every way.


Why is it even necessary to say that?
Both women are beautiful in their OWN way


----------



## chicinthecity777

berrydiva said:


> Fascinating and confusing. Why is there still a monarchy?


Exactly! FYI, a lot of us really don't like Charles here and wish the monarchy could be abandoned if Charles were to become the King. We can only hope!


----------



## Sharont2305

Fally420 said:


> I don't think Kate looks per se that much older


I agree, and maybe in this day and age of surgery, fillers, botox etc we have possibly forgotten what a 36 year old woman may look like without all that.


----------



## gazoo

I find them both beautiful. Unfair to compare them as they are too different. Kate looks more aged. She has been seen smoking which ages one faster and she has been at this (being a Royal) for a long time. Add that stress to having 3 small children so close in age and you see tiredness, especially when her face isn't smiling.

I have no doubt Meghan has had top care for her skin and botox at the minimum. She has really good genes too, just look at her gorgeous mom.

Both of them should throw out their bronzers. It always photographs muddy and it's distracting.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think that most of what makes Kate look older is her style, which I don't think is her fault. With her role in the family, it's expected that she look more reserved and classic.  She wears a lot of timeless dresses that could be seen on a royal in any decade, which is great for looking at history through events of the royals but also keeps her from looking vibrant and youthful.
Meghan on the other hand plays the role of portraying that the royal family is in touch with what is happening in the world today.Her look not only reflects freedom to show more of her own personal style, but also an expectation that she has such a look. Add to that the events she's doing right now are new to her, so she benefits from having a look of excitement over something new. Plus she's got a pregnancy glow. So while she's the oldest of the four of them, she's got a lot going for her to help her look young and vibrant.


----------



## Coconuts40

It feel genetics no doubt are helping Meghan.  But I have to say that Kate's mom is gorgeous and I think looks absolutely beautiful.  

I think all the events, smiling, constant exaggerated  facial expressions is not helpful.  Kate is also a mom and I'm sure is very hands-on.  This must definitely be exhausting.


----------



## berrydiva

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Exactly! FYI, a lot of us really don't like Charles here and wish the monarchy could be abandoned if Charles were to become the King. We can only hope!


Why don't you like Charles? Because of Diana?


----------



## chicinthecity777

berrydiva said:


> Why don't you like Charles? Because of Diana?


Too many things! I could write an essay on that.


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## Luvbolide

Morgan R said:


>





Don't know if it is the camera angle, but Prince George looks like he grew 2 feet in the last few minutes!  All 3 kids are very cute!


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Don't know if it is the camera angle, but Prince George looks like he grew 2 feet in the last few minutes!  All 3 kids are very cute!


That was my thought too, lol x


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that Kate looks older than Megan one because of her style she has a different roll and dresses accordingly. I also feel like her makeup looks harsh, for example she looks like she has raccoon eyes in the last set of pics. I actually enjoy that Kate has kept her face natural looking and hasn’t gone the PS route. She very well could gone the Botox route and had any procedure available under the sun. I don’t know if Megan has had any procedures but honestly I think she just has good genes some people just age better. She takes after her mom and she looks great. I remember going to the science museum where my brother lives they have a on going body exhibit to teach kids about thier bodies. One of the things that they have is a “aging photo booth” where you take your picture, type your age, select the age you want to see, and mark areas on your face like eyes/nose/mouth areas. My SIL looked awful when she did it, my brother and I looked like we lost weight lol. She was convinced that it was broken because it didn’t age us at all.


----------



## gelbergirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Exactly! FYI, a lot of us really don't like Charles here and wish the monarchy could be abandoned if Charles were to become the King. We can only hope!



Something tell me No, it would not be abandoned.  Charles will only be King for a short time, and royals have really put work/investment for the family of the the future (the reign of William and then George and so on and so forth).  Even the current "executive level" are very popular (Harry, Meghan, Kate, Charlotte, and little sweet Louis).
I'd also like to note Princess Anne works very hard by all accounts.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gelbergirl said:


> Something tell me No, it would not be abandoned.  Charles will only be King for a short time, and royals have really put work/investment for the family of the the future (the reign of William and then George and so on and so forth).  Even the current "executive level" are very popular (Harry, Meghan, Kate, Charlotte, and little sweet Louis).
> I'd also like to note Princess Anne works very hard by all accounts.


I didn't say it would. I said I wished it was. Royals are not that popular as the media led one to believe. Many many many people don't care for them here. Just because you see them in the media spot light all the time, doesn't mean people care about them in a deep and meaningful way. With the only exception of the Queen herself, who is very well respected.


----------



## Juliemvis

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Exactly! FYI, a lot of us really don't like Charles here and wish the monarchy could be abandoned if Charles were to become the King. We can only hope!



We have a monarchy here in Britain with over a thousand years of history which we are all proud of.love or loathe the royals the history is fascinating


----------



## chicinthecity777

Juliemvis said:


> We have a monarchy here in Britain with over a thousand years of history which we are all proud of.love or loathe the royals the history is fascinating


I live in England so yeah I am well aware of the history.


----------



## berrydiva

pixiejenna said:


> I think that Kate looks older than Megan one because of her style she has a different roll and dresses accordingly. I also feel like her makeup looks harsh, for example she looks like she has raccoon eyes in the last set of pics.


Kate's makeup definitely makes her look older. It's so harsh in the eye area that it really isn't helping her look fresh faced. When she's not wearing that harsh eye makeup she looks far more fresh and vibrant. Like her I have hooded eyes that down turn and just had to come to the realization that harsh looks don't work for me.


----------



## Sharont2305

Leaving KP for the birthday party


----------



## Alexenjie

Besides her conservative style of dress, I think Kate has a genetically mature face. Her father looks much older than her mother to me. I think if she wore less makeup it would help her look a bit younger but it's her face and her choice ultimately. I agree that having 3 children in the past 5 year plus the fact that she seems like she would be a very hands on mom, that would create fatigue which makes everyone look older.


----------



## Chamber Doll

I'm starting to think that Kate looks a lot better with her hair pulled up.   Although she has really really pretty hair.
I'm about Kate's age and I tend to go heavy handed on the eye makeup too.....I love mascara and eyeliner

and now i'm starting to re-think that =/    I feel that I look tired too

Kate just has this warmth to her face (smile) that I find very attractive....and what makes her beautiful


----------



## Mrs.Z

Chamber Doll said:


> I'm starting to think that Kate looks a lot better with her hair pulled up.   Although she has really really pretty hair.
> I'm about Kate's age and I tend to go heavy handed on the eye makeup too.....I love mascara and eyeliner
> 
> and now i'm starting to re-think that =/    I feel that I look tired too
> 
> Kate just has this warmth to her face (smile) that I find very attractive....and what makes her beautiful



I agree she looks better with her hair pulled back, I think maybe she needs a sleeker cut, the voluminous curls are a bit old fashioned and doing nothing for her pretty face.  

I can’t wait to see her pink dress!


----------



## mia55

I don’t think Its the gene issue where Kate looks aged. This maybe due the fact that she doesn’t have a single ounce of fat on her body and specially on face. As a result even a small wrinkle looks prominent on her face and ages her down. I remember her pics from her college years where she was a bit heavier than she is now and looked amazing (as always) and no one can say from those pics that she’ll age fast. She has baby face not a mature one so she’ll never look old. If she gains some weight she”ll look prettier . In any case, she’s a beautiful woman and I love her style.


----------



## LittleStar88

Chamber Doll said:


> I'm starting to think that Kate looks a lot better with her hair pulled up.   Although she has really really pretty hair.
> I'm about Kate's age and I tend to go heavy handed on the eye makeup too.....I love mascara and eyeliner
> 
> and now i'm starting to re-think that =/    I feel that I look tired too
> 
> Kate just has this warmth to her face (smile) that I find very attractive....and what makes her beautiful



I've discovered as I have gotten older that more makeup is not necessarily better for me. And I have a very young look. Heavy eyeliner really makes me look older and tired. I envy older women who can look good with heavy eye makeup. 

I guess in some ways it is a blessing - less time spent working on my face in the morning


----------



## Sharont2305

I think that she does the same amount of make up look for day and evening. Her evening looks are usually pretty good but sometimes looks heavier in the day.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chamber Doll said:


> I'm starting to think that Kate looks a lot better with her hair pulled up.   Although she has really really pretty hair.
> I'm about Kate's age and I tend to go heavy handed on the eye makeup too.....I love mascara and eyeliner
> 
> and now i'm starting to re-think that =/    I feel that I look tired too
> 
> Kate just has this warmth to her face (smile) that I find very attractive....and what makes her beautiful


Kate is graceful and.regal as.well as.beautiful - Meghan is not


----------



## Sharont2305

Visiting the One Show set


----------



## gazoo

I would so love to see her with a straight blow out. I bet she'd look way younger.


----------



## Sharont2305

gazoo said:


> I would so love to see her with a straight blow out. I bet she'd look way younger.


I'd love to see something like this on her, not too drastic to what she has now, just layer the ends out to thin it. 
That said, her hair is fabulous, great condition.


----------



## Morgan R

At the annual Royal Foundation dinner


----------



## Laila619

Kate is stunning in the red gown.


----------



## Hobbsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Kate is graceful and.regal as.well as.beautiful - Meghan is not


Meghan is a beautiful woman!


----------



## jcnc

Morgan R said:


> At the annual Royal Foundation dinner
> 
> View attachment 4254796


She is beautiful as always but her eyes look tired! maybe 3 kids plus commitments is a lot even for a royal


----------



## bag-princess

Saw this standing in line


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If she weighed 96 pounds at her height she'd be on the brink of death. It would be wild if they had a fourth baby.


----------



## Morgan R

In celebration of Prince Charles' 70th Birthday, The Times has released many previously unseen pictures of Prince Charles included were these pictures of William, Kate, George, Charlotte, and Louis:


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> Saw this standing in line
> 
> View attachment 4255681



So Brad and Charlize are a thing?


----------



## skarsbabe

She still has baby # 3 in her arms, these tabloids need to cool it! there isn't a #4 yet!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mkr said:


> So Brad and Charlize are a thing?



She does have notoriously bad taste in men.


----------



## bag-princess

skarsbabe said:


> *She still has baby # 3 in her arms*, these tabloids need to cool it! there isn't a #4 yet!




that hasn't stopped many people!  not saying that she really is but that isn't reason enough to not believe it.


----------



## Chloe302225

Attending Prince Charles' 70th birthday party at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## skarsbabe

I gotta say this man looks older than 70 to me. He could pass for 80+ IMO.


----------



## afsweet

love the earrings she wore to charles' birthday!! baby louis super cute.


----------



## minababe

Do you think there will be a #4? I don't think so. I think they are done with their Family plans. They enjoy the time they have now. Especially because Kate is 37 and they will have much more do to in the future than now. And with Meghan and Harry's Baby on their way they Need to work more in the public than now. Harry and Meghan deserve their rest from the Spotlight for  some time so William and Kate will be more present I would say.


----------



## gelbergirl

Morgan R said:


> In celebration of Prince Charles' 70th Birthday, The Times has released many previously unseen pictures of Prince Charles included were these pictures of William, Kate, George, Charlotte, and Louis:



I love that little Louis!


----------



## berrydiva

elvisfan4life said:


> Kate is graceful and.regal as.well as.beautiful - Meghan is not


Not a Meghan fan I take it...


----------



## berrydiva

I don't see what's so special about Kate's hair the way folks go on about it....she has healthy looking hair but I'm not sure what's so exceptional.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^Well, healthy looking hair isn’t exactly a given. I think her hair looks gorgeous, thick, and lustrous. Some people simply have great hair, she’s one of them IMO as is my son’s math teacher lol!


----------



## berrydiva

BagLovingMom said:


> ^Well, healthy looking hair isn’t exactly a given. I think her hair looks gorgeous, thick, and lustrous. Some people simply have great hair, she’s one of them IMO as is my son’s math teacher lol!


Guess I'm just assuming her access to a lot of money, world class stylist and her position would lend her hair to always looking well maintained. It's very healthy but other than some curls at the ends, guess I don't see the hype.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Well, loads of folks have wealth and access to stylists and yet have fried hair lol so that’s not a given either. She looks to have always had great hair even before her pre-royal days. Meghan has gorgeous hair too. Just my opinions!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hair is largely to do with genes and she has some very good genes in that department! No amount of styling can transform hair like that. She has absolutely exceptionally gorgeous hair!


----------



## Sharont2305

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hair is largely to do with genes and she has some very good genes in that department! No amount of styling can transform hair like that. She has absolutely exceptionally gorgeous hair!


Her "crowning glory" Pun intended


----------



## queennadine

Shallow comment, but I'm surprised Kate hasn't gotten Botox. Or at least not enough to prevent those forehead lines.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks exhausted! Haven’t visited this thread in a while and was surprised to see how sunken her eyes are, she looks like she’s about to fall asleep in some pics . 

Louis doesn’t look like anyone in the family to me. He literally looks like he’s from another set of parents, almost a bit ethnic to me?  lol cutie though


----------



## bag-princess

queennadine said:


> Shallow comment, but I'm surprised Kate hasn't gotten Botox. Or at least not enough to prevent those forehead lines.



I was wondering if the palace fixes her photo’s because you don’t really see how bad they are until a pap shot!


----------



## hellosunshine

queennadine said:


> Shallow comment, but I'm surprised Kate hasn't gotten Botox. Or at least not enough to prevent those forehead lines.





Bentley1 said:


> She looks exhausted! Haven’t visited this thread in a while and was surprised to see how sunken her eyes are, she looks like she’s about to fall asleep in some pics .
> 
> Louis doesn’t look like anyone in the family to me. He literally looks like he’s from another set of parents, almost a bit ethnic to me?  lol cutie though



I'm not 100% certain but I think the state of her face can be attributed to her weight gain and weight loss between each child. She seems to have lost some skin elasticity in her midface and it's making her look very tired and albeit a little untidy...like it doesn't matter how nice her hair and clothes look..people will inevitably notice how haggard she looks in the face. Anyways, she'd benefit from a really good facial and some moderate weight gain to fill out her face a bit.


----------



## Bentley1

hellosunshine said:


> I'm not 100% certain but I think the state of her face can be attributed to her weight gain and weight loss between each child. She seems to have lost some skin elasticity in her midface and it's making her look very tired and albeit a little untidy...like it doesn't matter how nice her hair and clothes look..people will inevitably notice how haggard she looks in the face. Anyways, she'd benefit from a really good facial and some moderate weight gain to fill out her face a bit.


Yeah, You’re right ! And agree, her face looking so worn out really does affect her overall appearance quite a bit. Her hair looks fantastic & she dresses nicely, but she just looks off these days. A good 10 pounds would do wonders for her!


----------



## minababe

Bentley1 said:


> She looks exhausted! Haven’t visited this thread in a while and was surprised to see how sunken her eyes are, she looks like she’s about to fall asleep in some pics .
> 
> Louis doesn’t look like anyone in the family to me. He literally looks like he’s from another set of parents, almost a bit ethnic to me?  lol cutie though



Louis looks exactly like kate when she was a Baby. I saw Pictures. it was scary how exactly the same they look.


----------



## Bentley1

minababe said:


> Louis looks exactly like kate when she was a Baby. I saw Pictures. it was scary how exactly the same they look.


Oh really? I don’t recall seeing baby pics of her I’ll have to google some lol


----------



## Sharont2305

Bentley1 said:


> Oh really? I don’t recall seeing baby pics of her I’ll have to google some lol


Almost identical


----------



## queennadine

^That's crazy!


----------



## Bentley1

Sharont2305 said:


> Almost identical


Aww yeah he does look like his mama! So cute


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an announced engagement at the UCL Developmental Neuroscience Lab.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Don’t like this last outfit. Really boring.


----------



## DeMonica

Maroon must be the colour of this season then. Whoever did her makeup should reconsider the eyebrows - I know it's still trendy but too strong for her and aging her. I was surprised to see her in such a short skirt, but she has perfect  legs so she can get away with it. I loved the shoes and her energy.


----------



## Gal4Dior

DeMonica said:


> Maroon must be the colour of this season then. Whoever did her makeup should reconsider the eyebrows - I know it's still trendy but too strong for her and aging her. I was surprised to see her in such a short skirt, but she has perfect  legs so she can get away with it. I loved the shoes and her energy.



I guess I wasn’t really bothered by the shorter skirt as she was wearing very opaque tights. If she went with bare legs and a hemline like that, I’m sure the queen would raise an eyebrow! Lol!


----------



## LibbyRuth

I love her hair pulled back so simply.


----------



## DeMonica

LVSistinaMM said:


> I guess I wasn’t really bothered by the shorter skirt as she was wearing very opaque tights. If she went with bare legs and a hemline like that, I’m sure the queen would raise an eyebrow! Lol!


I wasn't bothered at all.  She normally opts for slightly longer skirts. IMO the royal dresscode was breached so many times this year, that we might even call it a reform.


----------



## minababe

I hope when William and kate are King and Queen some Things will Change.
like the pantyhose and no nail polish.


----------



## sdkitty

minababe said:


> I hope when William and kate are King and Queen some Things will Change.
> like the pantyhose and no nail polish.


I haven't heard anything about nail polish.  Surely they can wear light/natural colors?


----------



## DeMonica

minababe said:


> I hope when William and kate are King and Queen some Things will Change.
> like the pantyhose and no nail polish.


What an improvement it would be!  I think I'm not the only one who'd like to see Wills  on the throne after grandma.


----------



## berrydiva

minababe said:


> I hope when William and kate are King and Queen some Things will Change.
> like the pantyhose and no nail polish.


The pantyhose have to go!!! lol


----------



## sdkitty

right but from what I understand Charles can't be skipped......so if he lives long like his mother it could be a good 20 years before Will is king


----------



## sdkitty

right but from what I understand Charles can't be skipped......so if he lives long like his mother it could be a good 20 years before Will is king

sorry for double post


----------



## berrydiva

I thought Charles can be skipped if the Queen decided she wanted to skip him, no?


----------



## sdkitty

berrydiva said:


> I thought Charles can be skipped if the Queen decided she wanted to skip him, no?


my impression is the queen is there for life - not an option for her to retire and hand over to Charles (unless maybe she becomes unable to  perform her duties)
and Charles can't be skipped
But I'm not expert; going on what I recall reading


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> my impression is the queen is there for life - not an option for her to retire and hand over to Charles (unless maybe she becomes unable to  perform her duties)
> and Charles can't be skipped
> But I'm not expert; going on what I recall reading


She can abdicate. As we know it happened before, but I don't think that Queen Elizabeth would do that. I'm afraid Prince Charles really wants to be a king and he would hardly pass up the opportunity, although: I don't think that he would be a very popular king. I remember him talking about making Camilla a queen years ago but this idea wasn't very welcomed by the public.


----------



## sdkitty

DeMonica said:


> She can abdicate. As we know it happened before, but I don't think that Queen Elizabeth would do that. I'm afraid Prince Charles really wants to be a king and he would hardly pass up the opportunity, although: I don't think that he would be a very popular king. I remember him talking about making Camilla a queen years ago but this idea wasn't very welcomed by the public.


again I'm no expert and I'm sure someone else will weigh in but I think Camilla will be queen...I don't really like the idea even tho I'm not British....the whole thing with them being involved while he was married......sorry, I don't like it


----------



## DeMonica

She wouldn't be automatically a queen. When she married Prince Charles in 2005, it was stated that her title will  be princess consort if he becomes a king.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I do love Kate but I think this (hair) look ages her a lot. She looks much better w/it down. Maybe it's the part? That's a weird hair part.


----------



## Kat Madridista

berrydiva said:


> I thought Charles can be skipped if the Queen decided she wanted to skip him, no?



No, that's not how it works. The Act of Succession is an actual law, the monarch can't really pick and choose who succeeds her. And knowing what we know about the Queen and her relationship with Charles, I doubt that the Queen has anyone else in mind to succeed her as monarch. Even if, say, she privately preferred William, she's never going to make that preference public and do anything to exclude Charles from the succession. 



sdkitty said:


> again I'm no expert and I'm sure someone else will weigh in but I think Camilla will be queen...I don't really like the idea even tho I'm not British....the whole thing with them being involved while he was married......sorry, I don't like it





DeMonica said:


> She wouldn't be automatically a queen. When she married Prince Charles in 2005, it was stated that her title will  be princess consort if he becomes a king.



I think the whole "princess consort" thing was more of a PR move at the time of their marriage, to appease those who were still loyal to Diana and hostile to Camilla. But I think it's widely accepted among royal watchers that Camilla will become Queen Consort. Her public image has been adequately rehabilitated, I think, and Charles clearly wants her to have the status due to her as the wife of the (future) monarch.


----------



## minababe

the children of kate and William are so Young I hope they have some more Family time before Will will be the next king.
I think Charles will not be 20 years there.. maybe 5-10 and than William is coming. I like Charles and it must be hard to learn and prepare your whole life how to be a king and than wait over 70 years for it .. I think Charles will also do a good Job but the changes will come with William and kate.


----------



## minababe

sdkitty said:


> I haven't heard anything about nail polish.  Surely they can wear light/natural colors?



yes but only nude .. a beautiful red, pink oder even black would be so much nicer to the most Outfits.


----------



## LibbyRuth

minababe said:


> the children of kate and William are so Young I hope they have some more Family time before Will will be the next king.
> I think Charles will not be 20 years there.. maybe 5-10 and than William is coming. I like Charles and it must be hard to learn and prepare your whole life how to be a king and than wait over 70 years for it .. I think Charles will also do a good Job but the changes will come with William and kate.


I agree with this, and I've read in places that it's a key reason why there's no chance of Charles being bypassed for William. Charles is said to have tough memories of his childhood, and some challenges in the relationship with his parents, because royal duties took them away from him so often as a child. He does not want his grandchildren to suffer the same fate, and will do what he can to ensure that William is present for their childhood.


----------



## sdkitty

minababe said:


> the children of kate and William are so Young I hope they have some more Family time before Will will be the next king.
> I think Charles will not be 20 years there.. maybe 5-10 and than William is coming. I like Charles and it must be hard to learn and prepare your whole life how to be a king and than wait over 70 years for it .. I think Charles will also do a good Job but the changes will come with William and kate.


from what I understand, the queen (or king) is in place for life....so it depends on how long Charles lives.  If he lives into his 90's as his mother has, then it could be 20 years before Will is king


----------



## DeMonica

Kat Madridista said:


> No, that's not how it works. The Act of Succession is an actual law, the monarch can't really pick and choose who succeeds her. And knowing what we know about the Queen and her relationship with Charles, I doubt that the Queen has anyone else in mind to succeed her as monarch. Even if, say, she privately preferred William, she's never going to make that preference public and do anything to exclude Charles from the succession.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the whole "princess consort" thing was more of a PR move at the time of their marriage, to appease those who were still loyal to Diana and hostile to Camilla. But I think it's widely accepted among royal watchers that Camilla will become Queen Consort. Her public image has been adequately rehabilitated, I think, and Charles clearly wants her to have the status due to her as the wife of the (future) monarch.


I have no doubt about what he wants and he'll do what he has to support Camilla, so  probably you're right about the "princess consort " thing.


----------



## Sharont2305

Kat Madridista said:


> I think the whole "princess consort" thing was more of a PR move at the time of their marriage, to appease those who were still loyal to Diana and hostile to Camilla. But I think it's widely accepted among royal watchers that Camilla will become Queen Consort. Her public image has been adequately rehabilitated, I think, and Charles clearly wants her to have the status due to her as the wife of the (future) monarch.


Yeah, agree, 20 years ago this country ( or the majority anyway) didn't want Camilla to be our Queen, I certainly didn't. So yes, when they went public and engaged I think people came round to her being Princess Consort when he becomes King. Now, I think the majority of the country have warmed to her and the thought of her being Queen Consort isn't so bad. Time passes and people's feelings change.
One thing I personally will never accept is her being known as Princess of Wales (my country) even though she technically is. Happy for Catherine to be our next Princess of Wales.


----------



## kemilia

minababe said:


> I hope when William and kate are King and Queen some Things will Change.
> like the pantyhose and no nail polish.


I am soo with you on this! 

The pantyhose drives me batty, though nice black tights are totally ok. The other so-called "rules" like no pasta or garlic and ending your meal when the queen does (if these are true) are just as bad. Queen or no, having respect for your guests to at least finish their dang meal should go without saying. Hopefully she's a slow eater, though if I was ever invited to dine at the palace (if only), I would be too starstruck to eat anything, my eyes would be falling outta my head!


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> I am soo with you on this!
> 
> The pantyhose drives me batty, though nice black tights are totally ok. The other so-called "rules" like no pasta or garlic and ending your meal when the queen does (if these are true) are just as bad. Queen or no, having respect for your guests to at least finish their dang meal should go without saying. Hopefully she's a slow eater, though if I was ever invited to dine at the palace (if only), I would be too starstruck to eat anything, my eyes would be falling outta my head!


I hadn't heard of the eating rules but I've know people who would not eat onion or garlic at lunch in order not to offend anyone with their breath.


----------



## DeMonica

I guess these rules in force when they eat with the Queen or at functions:
https://www.delish.com/food/g22167675/royal-family-eating-rules/
They might bend the rules when eat at home without company.


----------



## Blueberry1

So many food rules. No wonder Kate is so thin.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a day of engagements in Leicester City last week.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4268320
> View attachment 4268321
> View attachment 4268322


cute coat......very retro looking


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love this look on Kate. Purse and earrings and bow in her hair are perfect.


----------



## DeMonica

That ponytail is aging her. The rest is perfect.


----------



## elvisfan4life

kemilia said:


> I am soo with you on this!
> 
> The pantyhose drives me batty, though nice black tights are totally ok. The other so-called "rules" like no pasta or garlic and ending your meal when the queen does (if these are true) are just as bad. Queen or no, having respect for your guests to at least finish their dang meal should go without saying. Hopefully she's a slow eater, though if I was ever invited to dine at the palace (if only), I would be too starstruck to eat anything, my eyes would be falling outta my head!


No apparently she is a very fast eater!!!


----------



## Flatsy

elvisfan4life said:


> No apparently she is a very fast eater!!!


Yeah, but she leaves a little morsel on her plate to push around in case others need time to finish eating. 

Jackie Kennedy was known to do something similar.  Since etiquette dictates that people shouldn't start eating until the hostess does, she would always take a quick bite and put her fork on her plate so that nobody had to sit around watching their food get cold.

A lot of the meal "rules" listed in that article are just basic politeness.  Example: Not leaving the table until the hostess (in this case, the queen) is finished.  That's just common courtesy, even in a normal family.

Some of the other "rules" are just common sense etiquette - i.e., if you are at a cake-cutting ceremony, don't stand there refusing to take a bite.  (Even Seinfeld enforced that one.)

Ever since Meghan joined the family, the press has been absolutely obsessed with this Princess Diaries stuff about "oh, poor princess having to learn all the rules!!"


----------



## lulu212121

DeMonica said:


> That ponytail is aging her. The rest is perfect.


I think it's her hair color.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think Kate has grown more elegant and sophisticated as she ages she is so.graceful such a contrast to.the latest duchess


----------



## DeMonica

lulu212121 said:


> I think it's her hair color.


She could go a little lighter but I think it's more youthful if she leaves her hair loose. She has lovely tresses.


----------



## Tivo

elvisfan4life said:


> I think Kate has grown more elegant and sophisticated as she ages she is so.graceful such a contrast to.the latest duchess


BUT...let’s be fair. Kate has had far longer to grow into her role.


----------



## DeMonica

Yes and no. Yes, because Kate has been in the limelight since she started to date William in 2003. So she practically grew up to be a duchess. 
No, because Meghan has been working in the media from the beginning and being an actress would help her to adapt (at least outwardly) to a new public role. In addition to that, she was well into her thirties when she met Harry, so she could more or less assess what she can expect as a duchess. I have a feeling that in the beginning of their relationship, being 21 only, Kate might have known less about how complicated it would end up to be the wife of a future monarch.

Of course, meeting, becoming serious, starting a very public role, getting married and subsequently pregnant is a very fast-paced progress.


----------



## Tivo

DeMonica said:


> Yes and no. Yes, because Kate has been in the limelight since she started to date William in 2003. So she practically grew up to be a duchess.
> No, because Meghan has been working in the media from the beginning and being an actress would help her to adapt (at least outwardly) to a new public role. In addition to that, she was well into her thirties when she met Harry, so she could more or less assess what she can expect as a duchess. I have a feeling that in the beginning of their relationship, being 21 only, Kate might have known less about how complicated it would end up to be the wife of a future monarch.
> 
> Of course, meeting, becoming serious, starting a very public role, getting married and subsequently pregnant is a very fast-paced progress.


True she’s been working in media, but she’s not that great of an actress. And her fame was never close to the level it is now. She has no practice with this level of attention all of a sudden so she’s kind of learning on the go, don’t you think?


----------



## minababe

DeMonica said:


> Yes and no. Yes, because Kate has been in the limelight since she started to date William in 2003. So she practically grew up to be a duchess.
> No, because Meghan has been working in the media from the beginning and being an actress would help her to adapt (at least outwardly) to a new public role. In addition to that, she was well into her thirties when she met Harry, so she could more or less assess what she can expect as a duchess. I have a feeling that in the beginning of their relationship, being 21 only, Kate might have known less about how complicated it would end up to be the wife of a future monarch.
> 
> Of course, meeting, becoming serious, starting a very public role, getting married and subsequently pregnant is a very fast-paced progress.



meghan is doing a good Job,whats your Point?


----------



## DeMonica

Tivo said:


> True she’s been working in media, but she’s not that great of an actress. And her fame was never close to the level it is now. She has no practice with this level of attention all of a sudden so she’s kind of learning on the go, don’t you think?


It's not so sudden. It's not like she was a cowgirl from a backwater town. She was private school educated girl, with a BA in communications who spent her internship at a US embassy. While the level of attention wasn't as high as nowadaday, she's been rubbing shoulders with the richer and more famous since she lived in Toronto. This is how she got introduced to Harry in the first place. Their courtship was a very good introduction to what followed. I think a mature woman with her experience, like she is, has to be able to pick up things pretty fast.  I'm sure she's getting all the help from the family she needs. She'll cope just fine.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^thank you jeez some people talk about MM pre-Harry sort of like they did about Michelle ***** pre-White House, like she was basically a cashier at a mini mart when in reality she was an Ivy-League educated attorney . I agree MM is and will continue to be just fine!


----------



## cafecreme15

Catherine's mom, Carole, just released her first ever interview with The Telegraph! It's behind a pay wall though, grrrrr


----------



## BagLovingMom

cafecreme15 said:


> Catherine's mom, Carole, just released her first ever interview with The Telegraph! It's behind a pay wall though, grrrrr


I heard on the radio that she’s also going to be featured in January’s Good Housekeeping magazine! She seems like a nice woman, devoted mom and grandma. I’d be interested in what she said in her interviews.


----------



## DeMonica

BagLovingMom said:


> I heard on the radio that she’s also going to be featured in January’s Good Housekeeping magazine! She seems like a nice woman, devoted mom and grandma. I’d be interested in what she said in her interviews.


Before Kate+Wills wedding there was a tv programme about her family and ancestry. Reportedly Carole's mom was an ambitious woman who  came from a poor family and was nicknamed "Princess" because  of her taste for better things. Not that it's anything wrong with that.


----------



## momtok

DeMonica said:


> Before Kate+Wills wedding there was a tv programme about her family and ancestry. Reportedly Carole's mom was an ambitious woman who  came from a poor family and was *nicknamed "Princess" because  of her taste for better things. Not that it's anything wrong with that*.



Heh.  Well we *are* on tpf.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I tend to believe the stories that suggest that the Middletons pushed Kate to go to school where she did to create opportunities to meet William. The way that Pippa was made into a star after William and Kate's wedding leads me to believe that they do enjoy the limelight of being the family of the Duchess of Cambridge.  If  all that is true, it would not surprise me at all if Carole saw the attention that Doria was getting and decided that as the grandmother of the future kind of England, she deserved her spotlight too.


----------



## DeMonica

LibbyRuth said:


> I tend to believe the stories that suggest that the Middletons pushed Kate to go to school where she did to create opportunities to meet William. The way that Pippa was made into a star after William and Kate's wedding leads me to believe that they do enjoy the limelight of being the family of the Duchess of Cambridge.  If  all that is true, it would not surprise me at all if Carole saw the attention that Doria was getting and decided that as the grandmother of the future kind of England, she deserved her spotlight too.


I don't think that they had to push Kate. I think she knew pretty well what she wanted to do with her life. I kind of admire her for it. IMO Carole and Co have already got their spotlight at various occasion , it's just the first time that she takes centre stage. I'm sure it's fully approved by the in-laws.



momtok said:


> Heh.  Well we *are* on tpf.


Exactly!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

She looks so pretty and put together, as usual


----------



## jcnc

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4268320
> View attachment 4268321
> View attachment 4268322


She looks lovely bd elegant as usual but the darts on her dresses always look awkward to me. Love her xmas look in the plaid skirt nd open hair


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate looks great. I feel like Will wears that outfit all time.


----------



## minababe

LibbyRuth said:


> I tend to believe the stories that suggest that the Middletons pushed Kate to go to school where she did to create opportunities to meet William. The way that Pippa was made into a star after William and Kate's wedding leads me to believe that they do enjoy the limelight of being the family of the Duchess of Cambridge.  If  all that is true, it would not surprise me at all if Carole saw the attention that Doria was getting and decided that as the grandmother of the future kind of England, she deserved her spotlight too.



exactly my thoughts!
you never heard something from her but now ..
can't wait to see Doria is coming to London for Christmas


----------



## Sharont2305

Arriving at RAF Akrotiri, Cyprus to visit serving personnel and families


----------



## LibbyRuth

I really like that outfit. The whole look - but the slacks especially, are fitting for her role but also fit her age.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Really like this look, a bit of a departure from her norm. The pants are fabulous!


----------



## kemilia

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Really like this look, a bit of a departure from her norm. The pants are fabulous!


I can't help but think Meghan has shaken things up with Kate's wardrobe, she's been wearing great looks recently, not her regular blah dresses. That green blazer has great detail in the back, they only thing I think she should have added was some sort of necklace, something a bit funky/chunky even. But baby steps are a start.


----------



## afsweet

I love Kate in blazers! She has a nice collection.


----------



## cafecreme15

She's had this Smythe blazer in navy for years and it seems she has just added the olive! I've been contemplating buying this in olive for months now, and she's convinced me to pull the trigger! (assuming it isn't sold out by the time I get to it!)


----------



## Tivo

kemilia said:


> I can't help but think Meghan has shaken things up with Kate's wardrobe, she's been wearing great looks recently, not her regular blah dresses. That green blazer has great detail in the back, they only thing I think she should have added was some sort of necklace, something a bit funky/chunky even. But baby steps are a start.


I agree! Kate looks amazing in these last two outfits. I’m loving that plaid skirt and black sweater!
Kate’s style has always been on point. I’ve not been impressed with Meghan’s style, I don’t really think she has one.
But I do think Kate is stepping it up to keep up with Meghan’s “style” press.


----------



## astromantic

Finally, pants!!! Particularly when you are descending from an airplane and everything is blowing up and up! Took MM for her to don a pair of trousers.

(Yes she’s worn pants before, mostly jeans or ankle pants, these trousers are a nice change and very appropriate)


----------



## sdkitty

looks great
she's so tiny esp for someone who gave birth not that long ago
Great legs....hate to participate in comparison with Meghan but she has her bet in the legs dept


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> looks great
> she's so tiny esp for someone who gave birth not that long ago
> Great legs....hate to participate in comparison with Meghan but she has her bet in the legs dept


She has a model figure and the best legs possible. I know that she probably has a trainer but she looks amazing for a mother of three (in less than 5 years).



Tivo said:


> I agree! Kate looks amazing in these last two outfits. I’m loving that plaid skirt and black sweater!
> Kate’s style has always been on point. I’ve not been impressed with Meghan’s style, I don’t really think she has one.
> But I do think Kate is stepping it up to keep up with Meghan’s “style” press.


A little friendly competition is always good. It inspires them to be at the top of their game.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oh my gosh she's in pants! She looks amazing!


----------



## cafecreme15

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oh my gosh she's in pants! She looks amazing!


I'm obsessed with the whole look! Have we had confirmation as to who designed the pants?


----------



## Kat Madridista

cafecreme15 said:


> I'm obsessed with the whole look! Have we had confirmation as to who designed the pants?



The pants are from Jigsaw.


----------



## doni

LibbyRuth said:


> I really like that outfit. The whole look - but the slacks especially, are fitting for her role but also fit her age.



I do think the pants fit her role, her age and the occasion, but I don't feel they fit her particularly well to say the truth...


----------



## Mrs.Z

doni said:


> I do think the pants fit her role, her age and the occasion, but I don't feel they fit her particularly well to say the truth...



Agreed, love a wide leg pant but these are too long and baggy in the crotch area (sorry is there a better word for that) they look awkward


----------



## Bentley1

Wow she finally worse pants. Needs to do so more often, I don’t understand why she’s forever In knee length skirts


----------



## berrydiva

She looks great in those last two looks. Love a good olive and navy combo.


----------



## HeidiDavis

sdkitty said:


> looks great
> she's so tiny esp for someone who gave birth not that long ago
> Great legs....hate to participate in comparison with Meghan but she has her bet in the legs dept




I totally agree! I have always thought that Kate has the most beautiful legs! Hers are long and slim but still show some muscle tone. I have skinny legs like Meghan. I don’t hate them but I wish mine looked more like Kate’s!!!  Because my calves and ankles are so thin, I cannot pull off certain footwear.  For example, ankle boots look ridiculous on me. Kate wears all kinds of shoes and boots so well!


----------



## DeMonica

IMO we all wish we had Kate's legs. Except those lucky ones who got extremely nice legs.   If you got Meghan's you still have nothing to worry about!


----------



## HeidiDavis

DeMonica said:


> IMO we all wish we had Kate's legs. Except those lucky ones who got extremely nice legs.   If you got Meghan's you still have nothing to worry about!




Thank you, DeMonica! You are sweet. I got teased by other kids for having chicken legs when I was younger. I’m 47 years old now and I’m STILL terribly self-conscious about my legs. Wish I could shake the insecurity. Kate has my dream legs. Lol


----------



## DeMonica

HeidiDavis said:


> Thank you, DeMonica! You are sweet. I got teased by other kids for having chicken legs when I was younger. I’m 47 years old now and I’m STILL terribly self-conscious about my legs. Wish I could shake the insecurity. Kate has my dream legs. Lol


^^^Mine, too, but the only thing I share with Kate is the love for stripy tops.  Thin legs are always more attractive and healthier than the chunky ones. As long as your pins are a hair better than Alexa Chung's who seem to be very proud of hers nevertheless, you are a winner. I have my fair share of insecurities, too. If I let them run amok I would leave my house only in a burqa.  But we have only one life to live to the fullest. So let's put those nude pumps (I have to get a great pair at the Christmas sales.  ) on and off to a party.
Kate driving:
https://people.com/royals/kate-middleton-drives-buckingham-palace-shocking-tourists/


----------



## HeidiDavis

DeMonica said:


> ^^^Mine, too, but the only thing I share with Kate is the love for stripy tops.  Thin legs are always more attractive and healthier than the chunky ones. As long as your pins are a hair better than Alexa Chung's who seem to be very proud of hers nevertheless, you are a winner. I have my fair share of insecurities, too. If I let them run amok I would leave my house only in a burqa.  But we have only one life to live to the fullest. So let's put those nude pumps (I have to get a great pair at the Christmas sales.  ) on and off to a party.
> Kate driving:
> https://people.com/royals/kate-middleton-drives-buckingham-palace-shocking-tourists/



Love your attitude!! Life is too short to sweat the small (or skinny) stuff!! Lol.

I hope you find some TDF nude pumps!!! I love Kate’s L.K.Bennett ones, but I’m not a graceful girl in heels!!!


----------



## Kat Madridista

Christmas card is here! How adorable are the little Cambridges?!?! George has grown so tall! And little Louis really looks like Kate! And Charlotte is looking more and more like William to me.


----------



## doni

Charlotte really looks like her father and her grandmother.


----------



## Sharont2305

Beautiful. Charlotte, as I have said before looks like Diana. 
I love this picture.


----------



## zinacef

This picture looks so genuine and sweet.


----------



## cafecreme15

Charlotte’s demure expression here is pure Diana. I’ve always thought Charlotte looked like the Queen, but this is the first time where I really see Diana is her.


----------



## Sharont2305

cafecreme15 said:


> Charlotte’s demure expression here is pure Diana. I’ve always thought Charlotte looked like the Queen, but this is the first time where I really see Diana is her.


I think she's always looked like Diana, I've never thought as some people have said that she looks like the Queen. She's pure Diana and William.


----------



## DeMonica

Kat Madridista said:


> Christmas card is here! How adorable are the little Cambridges?!?! George has grown so tall! And little Louis really looks like Kate! And Charlotte is looking more and more like William to me.



That's a great pic. These two produced extremely good looking kids. IMO little Charlotte is much like great-grandma Lilibeth, but I can see a resemblance to William, too.


----------



## gazoo

I love the picture. 

Is Louis actually wearing tights?

And is this the first photograph of George in actual pants?


----------



## doni

gazoo said:


> I love the picture.
> 
> Is Louis actually wearing tights?
> 
> And is this the first photograph of George in actual pants?



 The kids are dressed by their traditional Spanish nanny and wear almost exclusively Spanish clothes. In winter, you keep a baby in "pololos" by putting them in woolly tights. George has reached the age where it is okay to wear long trousers in an informal setting.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Charlotte has gotten so big! Louis looks completely different from her and George.


----------



## DeMonica

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Charlotte has gotten so big! Louis looks completely different from her and George.


They have so many good looking relatives to take after, each of them can pick a different one.


----------



## Alexenjie

I like the picture of all the kids but don't think it's a very good picture of Kate or William. I know it's hard, the larger the number of people, to get a good shot of everyone. The kids all look adorable.


----------



## Sharont2305

Alexenjie said:


> I like the picture of all the kids but don't think it's a very good picture of Kate or William. I know it's hard, the larger the number of people, to get a good shot of everyone. The kids all look adorable.


I agree to a certain extent, the children and William look great and relaxed but Catherine looks too poised and made up. Great pic though


----------



## afsweet

such cute kids! Louis is especially adorable. I actually thought William looked the worst in this- his smile is a bit strained and makes him look less at ease. still a nice photo though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Will does look quite awkward and uncomfortable. He's generally a bit awkward though.


----------



## Sharont2305

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Will does look quite awkward and uncomfortable. He's generally a bit awkward though.


Agree, he's much more easy going in real life


----------



## Laila619

I love them! What a beautiful family.


----------



## berrydiva

Louis is a cutie!


----------



## Aimee3

doni said:


> The kids are dressed by their traditional Spanish nanny and wear almost exclusively Spanish clothes. In winter, you keep a baby in "pololos" by putting them in woolly tights. George has reached the age where it is okay to wear long trousers in an informal setting.



Could one of the Royal experts explain the long vs short trousers on a little boy?  I’m really curious!  Thank you.[emoji253]


----------



## redney

Aimee3 said:


> Could one of the Royal experts explain the long vs short trousers on a little boy?  I’m really curious!  Thank you.[emoji253]


It's a British class thing. The upper class/aristocracy believes long pants on young boys is a sign of lower classes. Here's an article: https://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/cu...8/why-prince-george-is-always-wearing-shorts/


----------



## Aimee3

redney said:


> It's a British class thing. The upper class/aristocracy believes long pants on young boys is a sign of lower classes. Here's an article: https://www.harpersbazaar.com/uk/cu...8/why-prince-george-is-always-wearing-shorts/



Thanks for explaining and for the link as well.  Even with the knee socks I just assume the little boys will be cold!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the Queen, Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall at the annual Diplomatic Reception.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess carryout engagements in London. The Duchess was named the new patron of Evalina London.


----------



## threadbender

Oh, I just am loving these pictures. They make me smile.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## minababe

loooooove this Christmas Card. what a beautfiul Family, full of personalities and energy.
I thought it's not getting cuter than Charlotte BUT Louis is my new fave. gosh how cute is he looking at this Picture .. I'm in love


----------



## Sharont2305

Royal hand me downs, same cardigan as in the Christmas card


----------



## queennadine

They're the cutest


----------



## ccbaggirl89

carlpsmom said:


> Oh, I just am loving these pictures. They make me smile.


right?! she is just perfection to look at. and the two of them - and the kids - are such a strong and loving couple. you can just see it all.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Cambridge Family joining the other members of the Royal Family at the Queen's annual pre-Christmas luncheon at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## 26Alexandra

Would love to see a picture of her whole outfit. Nice shade of pink!


----------



## Sharont2305

Shopping at The Range yesterday


----------



## Morgan R

Attending Christmas day service in Sandringham


----------



## jcnc

Love her coat but not her makeup. She looks tired nd  like she gas dark circles


----------



## PatsyCline

Where’s Camilla?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4288346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her coat but not her makeup. She looks tired nd  like she gas dark circles


Yes, she is starting to look aged, at least here. Lovely, as always, but not her best look


----------



## myown

PatsyCline said:


> Where’s Camilla?





> Per Daily Mail reporter Rebecca English, "She is still under the weather with the heavy cold that saw her cancel an engagement before Christmas and miss the BP lunch."


https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...ker-bowles-wasnt-at-christmas-prince-charles/


----------



## DeMonica

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4288346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her coat but not her makeup. She looks tired nd  like she gas dark circles


I love her coat or coat dress. Perfect colour and cut. She might be a bit tired. I know that she has help but children and Christmas can wear you out.


----------



## Jayne1

DeMonica said:


> I love her coat or coat dress. Perfect colour and cut. She might be a bit tired. I know that she has help but children and Christmas can wear you out.


Children and Christmas with nannies, maids and someone to clean the house, do the laundry, assistants and cooks and a driver to take you where you want to go so you don't even have to look for parking.

I think she may be a tad too thin and it shows in her face, but she looks spectacular in clothes.


----------



## DeMonica

She's as thin as used to be. She always used to be model thin, except when she's pregnant. She can't turn back time of course, although, I'm sure she has a killer skin care routine.
She might get the place cleaned by helpers and the gifts bought by assistants, but childcare-wise it's not the 50's when they came down for that 5 minutes and a kiss from their nursery even if you a have nanny. She has a small child, too. Christmas is big business for the royals with lot of public appearances etc, and smiling constantly amidst the tabloid feud might be a bit tiring.


----------



## VickyB

Love Kate but this outfit doesn't work for me.  The fit of the coat if perfect. This is a great color on her.  I think that the look is dated with the pumps and stockings. Perhaps a stylish boot would have made the entire package more relevant. Can't stand the gloves with the knots/bows at the wrist.

Agree with those that posted she looks older than her years. This has been discussed endlessly in this forum over the years so  nothing new. Regardless of how much  help she has with everything in her life ( and we know she has a hell of a lot of help) with child responsibilities, the cleaning and the running of their the homes, cooking at least 3 meals a day for a family of 5, curating her wardrobe ----  her "job " stress, genetics and mostly her choice to be borderline problem skinny have made her face look much older than she is.  A wise woman (no clue who) once said that there comes a time in a woman's life where she needs to decide between her a$$ and her face. Kate has not chosen wisely.

And, as we've all said before, the eye makeup does her no favors. Plus her dark hair color (which I believe is pretty much her natural color) is harsh and aging against her skin tone. Different makeup would help in minimizing that harsh contrast.

Regardless of all the above, I LOVE her!


----------



## kemilia

VickyB said:


> Love Kate but this outfit doesn't work for me.  The fit of the coat if perfect. This is a great color on her.  I think that the look is dated with the pumps and stockings. Perhaps a stylish boot would have made the entire package more relevant. Can't stand the gloves with the knots/bows at the wrist.
> 
> Agree with those that posted she looks older than her years. This has been discussed endlessly in this forum over the years so  nothing new. Regardless of how much  help she has with everything in her life ( and we know she has a hell of a lot of help) with child responsibilities, the cleaning and the running of their the homes, cooking at least 3 meals a day for a family of 5, curating her wardrobe ----  her "job " stress, genetics and mostly her choice to be borderline problem skinny have made her face look much older than she is.  *A wise woman (no clue who) once said that there comes a time in a woman's life where she needs to decide between her a$$ and her face.* Kate has not chosen wisely.
> 
> And, as we've all said before, the eye makeup does her no favors. Plus her dark hair color (which I believe is pretty much her natural color) is harsh and aging against her skin tone. Different makeup would help in minimizing that harsh contrast.
> 
> Regardless of all the above, I LOVE her!


I know I read that Zsa Zsa Gabor felt this way. She let herself get chubby and her face looked pretty darn good as a result (even with PS). 

Kate is too young to look so tired but she probably does a fair amount with her children (who could resist playing with that adorable little Louis) even with the help she has available. Seems she and William want to be regular parents as much as they can, and children can be difficult and little pains, especially at holiday time.


----------



## doni

I don’t get the sense Kate worries all that much about looking older than her years... did the Queen or Princess Anne ever worry about that?  she sure looks more and more... _regal... _each passing day. And isn’t that what all this is about? There are tons of major and minor celebs playing the prettier-and-younger-than-you game. She has the look of someone who is playing in another league and knows it.


----------



## Sharont2305

They don't have as many household staff as people think, probably a nanny, housekeeper and obviously security. Most of their other staff are for the business side of their lives... Private secretaries etc. She and William would do all the cooking and probably laundry and shockingly cleans their own toilets


----------



## Aimee3

Sharont2305 said:


> They don't have as many household staff as people think, probably a nanny, housekeeper and obviously security. Most of their other staff are for the business side of their lives... Private secretaries etc. She and William would do all the cooking and probably laundry and shockingly cleans their own toilets



If the housekeeper isn’t doing the laundry or cleaning the toilets, may I suggest they get a housekeeper who does.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I love Kate and think she looks gorgeous. I love everything about the outfit. I really hate commenting on others weight, but I think she could stand to gain a few pounds... 

Concerning her looking "tired" all the time, I think it's certainly some aspects of her life(being a mother of 3 and also having a stressful life in the public eye and duties to fulfill) but more than anything I think it's just a woman who is aging _naturally _but most definitely with grace. I applaud her for not going the injectable route like so many others(though I don't think there is anything wrong with doing so)! There is something about that, to me, that makes her all the more beautiful. 

It's funny how people notice her wrinkles and dark circles etc right away and comment on it, because I think we are not used to seeing someone aging naturally anymore, at least not celebrities. It's like its almost startling and we wonder what the heck is wrong with them lol


----------



## Fally420

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I love Kate and think she looks gorgeous. I love everything about the outfit. I really hate commenting on others weight, but I think she could stand to gain a few pounds...
> 
> Concerning her looking "tired" all the time, I think it's certainly some aspects of her life(being a mother of 3 and also having a stressful life in the public eye and duties to fulfill) but more than anything I think it's just a woman who is aging _naturally _but most definitely with grace. I applaud her for not going the injectable route like so many others(though I don't think there is anything wrong with doing so)! There is something about that, to me, that makes her all the more beautiful.
> 
> It's funny how people notice her wrinkles and dark circles etc right away and comment on it, because I think we are not used to seeing someone aging naturally anymore, at least not celebrities. It's like its almost startling and we wonder what the heck is wrong with them lol



Well, compared to us normal people, I don't think they have a stressful life. It is definitely different, but I don't think they spend minimum 40 hours per week doing royal work. They get everything coordinated, prepared, etc. plus I firmly do believe that they get their household done for most of the time, granted that they do some minor things themselves, or once in a while cook for themselves.
There are so many reasons besides a "stressful" life which can contribute to her wrinkles, dark circles and tired look. But I like her for that and agree with you that it is refreshing that she doesn't go the botox or surgery route. But then again, the royals are a little more hesitant about that topic I think.


----------



## Alexenjie

I can't imagine that Kate has to do all her own cooking and cleaning. I just don't believe they would be that understaffed. Kate's father looks much older than her mother, I think she inherited his genes. Those kinds of things are out of her control but I think she still looks lovely. She is in her thirties and I think she is wise to hold off on Botox, fillers or whatever is the latest in antiaging technology, until she is older. Three children under the age of 5 will age and create fatigue for any parents. I think it's great that she  appears such a hands-on mom. Her kids, unlike Queen Elizabeth's offspring, are lucky to have parents who care about being present for their lives.


----------



## Swanky

No way she's scrubbing toilets, lol!


----------



## Jayne1

Aimee3 said:


> If the housekeeper isn’t doing the laundry or cleaning the toilets, may I suggest they get a housekeeper who does.


Yes, what does a housekeeper do if not clean.


Fally420 said:


> Well, compared to us normal people, I don't think they have a stressful life. It is definitely different, but I don't think they spend minimum 40 hours per week doing royal work. They get everything coordinated, prepared, etc. plus I firmly do believe that they get their household done for most of the time, granted that they do some minor things themselves, or once in a while cook for themselves.
> There are so many reasons besides a "stressful" life which can contribute to her wrinkles, dark circles and tired look. But I like her for that and agree with you that it is refreshing that she doesn't go the botox or surgery route. But then again, the royals are a little more hesitant about that topic I think.


Kate hasn't gone the botox route yet, but in time, I think she might.  She certainly appeared more camera ready when she got engaged and had to be in the public eye.


----------



## DeMonica

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I love Kate and think she looks gorgeous. I love everything about the outfit. I really hate commenting on others weight, but I think she could stand to gain a few pounds...
> 
> Concerning her looking "tired" all the time, I think it's certainly some aspects of her life(being a mother of 3 and also having a stressful life in the public eye and duties to fulfill) but more than anything I think it's just a woman who is aging _naturally _but most definitely with grace. I applaud her for not going the injectable route like so many others(though I don't think there is anything wrong with doing so)! There is something about that, to me, that makes her all the more beautiful.
> 
> It's funny how people notice her wrinkles and dark circles etc right away and comment on it, because I think we are not used to seeing someone aging naturally anymore, at least not celebrities. It's like its almost startling and we wonder what the heck is wrong with them lol


Agreed! IMO she looks her age, not older than her age. This is how a real, almost 37 years old woman looks like. It's just we are not used to see women who are brave enough (apart from a few welcome exceptions) to age naturally. It's not HW 37,  because she doesn't need to look like an aging Barbie doll.


----------



## VickyB

doni said:


> I don’t get the sense Kate worries all that much about looking older than her years... did the Queen or Princess Anne ever worry about that?  she sure looks more and more... _regal... _each passing day. And isn’t that what all this is about? There are tons of major and minor celebs playing the prettier-and-younger-than-you game. She has the look of someone who is playing in another league and knows it.




ITA!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

DeMonica said:


> Agreed! IMO she looks her age, not older than her age. This is how a real, almost 37 years old woman looks like. It's just we are not used to see women who are brave enough (apart from a few welcome exceptions) to age naturally. It's not HW 37,  because she doesn't need to look like an aging Barbie doll.



I nor any of my close friends have had any work done nor any fillers or botox and we all looked much younger than Kate at 37. Just saying. Clearly we didn't have the stress she has either.


----------



## rcy

VickyB said:


> I nor any of my close friends have had any work done nor any fillers or botox and we all looked much younger than Kate at 37. Just saying. *Clearly we didn't have the stress she has either*.



ditto this. sure, she may not have a 40 hour a week job, but i can't imagine the stress of being "on" all the time either, especially if you're not an extrovert. i'm exhausted coming home from a 2-3 day conference where i have to meet and greet or socialize a few hours a day, so i can't imagine doing that week after week.


----------



## minababe

Sharont2305 said:


> They don't have as many household staff as people think, probably a nanny, housekeeper and obviously security. Most of their other staff are for the business side of their lives... Private secretaries etc. She and William would do all the cooking and probably laundry and shockingly cleans their own toilets



lol I'm sure they have People for everything. maybe they have a evening or dinner alone at home without staff and cooking by their own but the normal day Routine is with stuff all the way. I'm totally sure about that ..
I always thought they will not have a nanny 24 hours around but i'm pretty sure they have. even of the Christmas lunch the nanny was with them in the car ..  it was not a public Event etc it was a Family lunch .. I know there are some People who say she is like Family to them but come on .. she is doing her Job .. sometimes it should be enough to care for your own children espeically when you are not working .. on Christmas .. at a Family meet up ..


----------



## DeMonica

VickyB said:


> I nor any of my close friends have had any work done nor any fillers or botox and we all looked much younger than Kate at 37. Just saying. Clearly we didn't have the stress she has either.


You have lucky friends. I'm sure all of them dropped three kids in 5 years while suffering from hyperemesis gravidarium, just like Kate, too.


----------



## berrydiva

Kate's makeup application is mostly what makes her look aged but that's obviously the way she likes it....the application of her makeup makes her look 10 years older.


----------



## LibbyRuth

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I love Kate and think she looks gorgeous. I love everything about the outfit. I really hate commenting on others weight, but I think she could stand to gain a few pounds...
> 
> Concerning her looking "tired" all the time, I think it's certainly some aspects of her life(being a mother of 3 and also having a stressful life in the public eye and duties to fulfill) but more than anything I think it's just a woman who is aging _naturally _but most definitely with grace. I applaud her for not going the injectable route like so many others(though I don't think there is anything wrong with doing so)! There is something about that, to me, that makes her all the more beautiful.
> 
> It's funny how people notice her wrinkles and dark circles etc right away and comment on it, because I think we are not used to seeing someone aging naturally anymore, at least not celebrities. It's like its almost startling and we wonder what the heck is wrong with them lol



I have to admit, I almost never notice lines on her face or dark circles.  In almost every picture posted of her, I notice her hair and what she is wearing. Then, I read comments about her looking tired and go back to look at the pics trying to see that. Sometimes I'll see circles under her eyes, often times I don't. I somewhat wonder if there's not a mindset of "she's the mom of three little ones, she needs to be tired" that sees that on her face.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think it’s the wardrobe that ages her. Whenever she does sporty events, she seems so much more youthful.


----------



## BoricuaG029174

minababe said:


> lol I'm sure they have People for everything. maybe they have a evening or dinner alone at home without staff and cooking by their own but the normal day Routine is with stuff all the way. I'm totally sure about that ..
> I always thought they will not have a nanny 24 hours around but i'm pretty sure they have. even of the Christmas lunch the nanny was with them in the car ..  it was not a public Event etc it was a Family lunch .. I know there are some People who say she is like Family to them but come on .. she is doing her Job .. sometimes it should be enough to care for your own children espeically when you are not working .. on Christmas .. at a Family meet up ..



Others with young children who attended the lunch brought a nanny.  From the pictures Zara Tindall and Lord Frederick Windsor each brought someone.  At a lunch with 50+ people the children might be in another room for all we know and the nannies supervise all of them.


----------



## LittleStar88

The wardrobe is a little more mature than what women typically wear at her age. I agree with what someone else said above - she looks more youthful in jeans or something that is not a dress she would wear for a formal appearance.

Also the makeup does make her eyes look tired. But then again, if you aren't wearing much eye makeup, your face sometimes disappears/doesn't look best for the most part in photos. If I was photographed all of the time, I would probably wear heavier eye makeup regularly. She does look particularly tired in some photos, though. We all have those days, even the future queen!

That said, I like how she dresses and looks overall. It is appropriate for her role in the royal family and likely what the people expect to see. If she looked/dressed like a Kardashian (or some other similar 30-something we have grown to expect of people in the public eye in that age group), she would lose credibility.


----------



## DeMonica

LittleStar88 said:


> The wardrobe is a little more mature than what women typically wear at her age. I agree with what someone else said above - she looks more youthful in jeans or something that is not a dress she would wear for a formal appearance.
> 
> Also the makeup does make her eyes look tired. But then again, if you aren't wearing much eye makeup, your face sometimes disappears/doesn't look best for the most part in photos. If I was photographed all of the time, I would probably wear heavier eye makeup regularly. She does look particularly tired in some photos, though. We all have those days, even the future queen!
> 
> That said, I like how she dresses and looks overall. It is appropriate for her role in the royal family and likely what the people expect to see. If she looked/dressed like a Kardashian (or some other similar 30-something we have grown to expect of people in the public eye in that age group), she would lose credibility.


Any woman would lose credibility if she looked like a Kardashian. Their style is to be copied by reality queens or wannabes. Kate could dress a tad more youthfully than she's been doing recently, but it seems that all the royals have become a little too monochromatic.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> Kate's makeup application is mostly what makes her look aged but that's obviously the way she likes it....the application of her makeup makes her look 10 years older.


I agree with you, make up free an close up in real life she looks really good, her skin is amazing actually


----------



## VickyB

DeMonica said:


> Any woman would lose credibility if she looked like a Kardashian. Their style is to be copied by reality queens or wannabes. Kate could dress a tad more youthfully than she's been doing recently, but it seems that all the royals have become a little too monochromatic.



ITA. Plus, the Kardashian's cheapen everything (brand, cause, product etc) they touch. 
And yes, ITA Kate could dress a tad more youthful BUT I really like how she dresses for the most part. Where I think she could use some help is in the evening gown department. Yikes! Some of those gowns she's been wearing at state occasions are doing her no favors.


----------



## elvisfan4life

doni said:


> I don’t get the sense Kate worries all that much about looking older than her years... did the Queen or Princess Anne ever worry about that?  she sure looks more and more... _regal... _each passing day. And isn’t that what all this is about? There are tons of major and minor celebs playing the prettier-and-younger-than-you game. She has the look of someone who is playing in another league and knows it.


Well said


----------



## elvisfan4life

Aimee3 said:


> If the housekeeper isn’t doing the laundry or cleaning the toilets, may I suggest they get a housekeeper who does.


I'm sure they don't need your advice


----------



## elvisfan4life

xjsbellamias13 said:


> I love Kate and think she looks gorgeous. I love everything about the outfit. I really hate commenting on others weight, but I think she could stand to gain a few pounds...
> 
> Concerning her looking "tired" all the time, I think it's certainly some aspects of her life(being a mother of 3 and also having a stressful life in the public eye and duties to fulfill) but more than anything I think it's just a woman who is aging _naturally _but most definitely with grace. I applaud her for not going the injectable route like so many others(though I don't think there is anything wrong with doing so)! There is something about that, to me, that makes her all the more beautiful.
> 
> It's funny how people notice her wrinkles and dark circles etc right away and comment on it, because I think we are not used to seeing someone aging naturally anymore, at least not celebrities. It's like its almost startling and we wonder what the heck is wrong with them lol


She isn't a.celebrity she is our future queen the actress is the celeb


----------



## VickyB

elvisfan4life said:


> She isn't a.celebrity she is our future queen the actress is the celeb



So true.


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> I'm sure they don't need your advice


Exactly, I was only saying what I know


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> I don’t get the sense Kate worries all that much about looking older than her years... did the Queen or Princess Anne ever worry about that?  she sure looks more and more... _regal... _each passing day. And isn’t that what all this is about? There are tons of major and minor celebs playing the prettier-and-younger-than-you game. She has the look of someone who is playing in another league and knows it.


Totally, well said. She has more important things to think and worry about. As well as being our future Queen, she is the mother of our future King.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended church with the Queen today. They were joined by some of their friends staying the weekend at Anmer Hall to celebrate Catherine's upcoming birthday.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

elvisfan4life said:


> She isn't a.celebrity she is our future queen the actress is the celeb



Hmm well look up the definition of celebrity and I’m pretty sure that word would fit her. Anyhow, yes she is also a future queen and on that you are correct.


----------



## berrydiva

elvisfan4life said:


> She isn't a.celebrity she is our future queen the actress is the celeb


They're all celebrities from what I can tell...seems the definition of celeb suits them.


----------



## bag-princess

elvisfan4life said:


> She isn't a.celebrity she is our future queen the actress is the celeb




Ooooh Lawd the shade thrown at Meghan! “the actress” 




berrydiva said:


> They're all celebrities from what I can tell...seems the definition of celeb suits them.



yes they are.


----------



## terri w

xjsbellamias13 said:


> Hmm well look up the definition of celebrity and I’m pretty sure that word would fit her. Anyhow, yes she is also a future queen and on that you are correct.



I also do not think of Kate/Catherine as a celebrity. She is a Royal. First and foremost.


----------



## minababe

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4297813
> View attachment 4297814
> View attachment 4297815
> View attachment 4297816
> View attachment 4297817
> View attachment 4297818
> View attachment 4297819
> View attachment 4297820
> View attachment 4297821
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended church with the Queen today. They were joined by some of their friends staying the weekend at Anmer Hall to celebrate Catherine's upcoming birthday.



uu Party for her birthday with friends. do you think Harry and meghan will attend? I think the press is also really curious to know haha


----------



## Sharont2305

terri w said:


> I also do not think of Kate/Catherine as a celebrity. She is a Royal. First and foremost.


I do too.


----------



## berrydiva

terri w said:


> I also do not think of Kate/Catherine as a celebrity. She is a Royal. First and foremost.


What makes the BRF different from celebrities?


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> What makes the BRF different from celebrities?


History, lol


----------



## Morgan R

minababe said:


> uu Party for her birthday with friends. do you think Harry and meghan will attend? I think the press is also really curious to know haha



Well the press won't have access to the party regardless if they attend or not. The press has had access to specific birthday events for royals but more often birthday events are more so private. Trooping the Colour is probably the most notable birthday event the press has access to because the Trooping the Colour marks the official birthday of the British sovereign.

Currently there is some press in Sandringham,Norfolk not because of Kate's birthday but because from the few days before Christmas through February 6th  Queen Elizabeth II always stays at Sandringham House. February 6th is the anniversary of the death of King George VI (Queen Elizabeth II's father).  Queen Elizabeth II always attends service at St. Mary Magdalene Church in Sandringham starting on Christmas and then that continues to go on all the Sundays until early February. On Christmas a lot of the royal family members attend service at St. Mary Magdalene Church. After Christmas there are still some royal family members (but obviously considerably less than all the members that attended on Christmas) that attend additional church services with Queen Elizabeth II. William and Kate usually attend an additional church service the Sunday leading up to Kate's birthday and they attend with either their friends and/or Kate's family.


----------



## Sharont2305

Morgan R said:


> William and Kate usually attend an additional church service the Sunday leading up to Kate's birthday and they attend with either their friends and/or Kate's family.


Exactly, this happens every year, friends stay. This is nothing different, we always see the friends off to church with them. I'd love to know how many of her birthday parties Harry has attended, alone, with Chelsy or anyone else he was seeing. We've never know as to whether he was there or not so why is this year any different? Oh yes, Meghan and the "rift." Bloody press again trying to stir things up!


----------



## berrydiva

Sharont2305 said:


> History, lol


I understand I guess. Given that we don't have a monarchy it's a little difficult to not see them as not much more than celebs.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> I understand I guess. Given that we don't have a monarchy it's a little difficult to not see them as not much more than celebs.


Speaking as a Welsh woman, a Brit and a Royalist as well as "connections" shall we say, I am so proud of our Royal Family and the work they do. That's why I get somewhat touchy when I feel they get disrespected for what they seem to not be doing. They work harder than people think, they are not celebrities, they are above celebrity.
And here endeth the sermon, lol


----------



## berrydiva

Sharont2305 said:


> Speaking as a Welsh woman, a Brit and a Royalist as well as "connections" shall we say, I am so proud of our Royal Family and the work they do. That's why I get somewhat touchy when I feel they get disrespected for what they seem to not be doing. They work harder than people think, they are not celebrities, they are above celebrity.
> And here endeth the sermon, lol


I think they do great charitable work, bring light to many cause and definitely think they work hard. However, many celebs work hard as well and do great charitable work in the same vein. Being a celeb isn't a negative thing or something that needs putting down...guess it's about perspective. Not all celebs are Kardashians....may celebs are Clooney's, Theron's, Jackie Chan's, LeBron James', etc.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> I think they do great charitable work, bring light to many cause and definitely think they work hard. However, many celebs work hard as well and do great charitable work in the same vein. Being a celeb isn't a negative thing or something that needs putting down...guess it's about perspective. Not all celebs are Kardashians....may celebs are Clooney's, Theron's, Jackie Chan's, LeBron James', etc.


Oh I totally agree with you, I can think of a few others in the same veign. And yes, it is all about perspective, I still think the Royals are above celebrity.


----------



## TC1

I know a lot of folks who think the BRF are just the wealthiest welfare recipients. Sure, they do charitable work.,,but they are pretty much seen as celebrities to most people who don't have to pay for them with their taxes.
I'm Canadian BTW so we pay as well.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think Canada only pays for the royalty when they are actually in Canada...


----------



## TC1

A1aGypsy said:


> I think Canada only pays for the royalty when they are actually in Canada...


We do, it's still about 50 million/year..


----------



## A1aGypsy

Well, yeah, but that’s a bit like me complaining about paying for my brother in law over Christmas. I mean, I DID invite him...


----------



## PatsyCline

TC1 said:


> We do, it's still about 50 million/year..



That cost includes the cost of the Governor General and the provincial Lieutenant Governors. 

It comes out to $1.44 per Canadian per year. Barely one cup of coffee. Hardly a major expense.


----------



## TC1

PatsyCline said:


> That cost includes the cost of the Governor General and the provincial Lieutenant Governors.
> 
> It comes out to $1.44 per Canadian per year. Barely one cup of coffee. Hardly a major expense.


Well, it's relative I suppose..I don't need them to come shake hands and make paid appearances. If other people are pleased to have them visit and pay their expenses..so be it.


----------



## PatsyCline

TC1 said:


> Well, it's relative I suppose..I don't need them to come shake hands and make paid appearances. If other people are pleased to have them visit and pay their expenses..so be it.



Problem is, that’s not how a democracy works. You don’t get to pick and choose which things you want to support with your tax dollars. 

Run for office on a platform to abolish the monarchy and see who supports you. 

If it’s any help, I’d swap your queen for our president any day.


----------



## TC1

PatsyCline said:


> Problem is, that’s not how a democracy works. You don’t get to pick and choose which things you want to support with your tax dollars.
> 
> Run for office on a platform to abolish the monarchy and see who supports you.
> 
> If it’s any help, I’d swap your queen for our president any day.


Haha, yes I watched the address on TV tonight, can't say I blame you. I know politics aren't allowed so that's all I'll say.


----------



## terri w

PatsyCline said:


> If it’s any help, I’d swap your queen for our president any day.



Nah you are good, we will keep the Queen. [emoji6][emoji85][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HandbagAngel

Royals are also celebrities.  Isn’t this thread in “Celebrities News and Gossip “ sub forum?


----------



## PatsyCline

TC1 said:


> Haha, yes I watched the address on TV tonight, can't say I blame you. I know politics aren't allowed so that's all I'll say.


My comment wasn't so much about our current president, as I wish they would be more a leader than a politician.

I always admire the way the Queen seems to be a rallying positive influence on her country.


----------



## terri w

HandbagAngel said:


> Royals are also celebrities.  Isn’t this thread in “Celebrities News and Gossip “ sub forum?



Royals have a very, very long line of history behind them. Celebs well don’t ‍♂️[emoji16]


----------



## Sharont2305

terri w said:


> Royals have a very, very long line of history behind them. Celebs well don’t ‍♂️[emoji16]


A lineage older than a lot of countries have existed


----------



## rose60610

Royals are born into royal families. And nowadays choose their spouses.

Celebrities claw their way into fame anyway they can. Some work legitimately hard, others will think of the most outrageous antics just to get attention.


----------



## LittleStar88

rose60610 said:


> Royals are born into royal families. And nowadays choose their spouses.
> 
> Celebrities claw their way into fame anyway they can. Some work legitimately hard, others will think of the most outrageous antics just to get attention.



*cough cough* Kardashians *cough cough*

I have tremendous respect for the royal family. I think as Americans we have no other way to see them other than at celeb status only because that's the best we have to go by. But they certainly are at a totally different level, given that their work is to bring light to issues and do good for the people and country.


----------



## myown

terri w said:


> I also do not think of Kate/Catherine as a celebrity. She is a Royal. First and foremost.


Its just like the First Lady is a Celebrity, too


----------



## myown

A1aGypsy said:


> Well, yeah, but that’s a bit like me complaining about paying for my brother in law over Christmas. I mean, I DID invite him...


perfect


----------



## myown

"the actress" 
oh come on!



elvisfan4life said:


> She isn't a.celebrity she is our future queen the actress is the celeb


----------



## DeMonica

myown said:


> "the actress"
> oh come on!


Former actress or not, she's a Dutchess now. As Kate is a Princess.


----------



## anitalilac

elvisfan4life said:


> She isn't a.celebrity she is our future queen the actress is the celeb


oh boy.This comparison thing is getting real old....


----------



## PatsyCline

DeMonica said:


> Former actress or not, she's a Dutchess now. As Kate is a Princess.



I believe technically, Kate isn’t a princess, she’s the Duchess of Cambridge. 

I believe to be a prince or princess you have to be born into a royal family.

Oops, I’m mistaken. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_princess


----------



## Dooneysta

...what’s wrong with people..?
Militants plotting to poison Kate Middleton’s food, according to the NY Post, after apparently also encouraging one another to attempt harm to George.
https://nyp.st/2QLXcF0

ISIS supporters have concocted a sick plot to kill Kate Middleton — by poisoning the food she buys at the supermarket, according to a report published Sunday.

Terror fanatics have been encouraging each other to tamper with the Duchess of Cambridge’s food while communicating on the Telegram messaging app, according to the UK Daily Star.

“We know what she eats — poison it,” read the caption of one image showing the 37-year-old royal with a shopping cart.

The location of the stores where the mom-of-three reportedly shops were also shared.

One vile picture posted on the app threatened Prince George.

The composite image showed the toddler holding his father Prince William’s hand and standing beside a knife-wielding ISIS militant with the caption: “Rise of the kuffar” — which translates to “unbeliever.”


A security source told the paper that the threats were being taken “very seriously.”

“It’s a disgusting plot as it involves Kate’s young children and hits out at her attempt to live a normal life like any mother wants to,” the source said.

Intelligence agents believe the threats are linked to messages sent by ISIS fanatic Husnain Rashid, who was jailed in 2017 for encouraging fellow jihadis to target Prince George, the source said.

“This is not run of the mill Twitter trolling. They are messages that are exchanged globally between jihadis that are often erased very quickly detailing attack plans.”

Middleton recently surprised shoppers at Christmas at the discount store The Range in Norfolk. She was also spotted stocking up on groceries at the Waitrose supermarket, also in Norfolk.


----------



## cafecreme15

Dooneysta said:


> ...what’s wrong with people..?
> Militants plotting to poison Kate Middleton’s food, according to the NY Post, after apparently also encouraging one another to attempt harm to George.
> https://nyp.st/2QLXcF0
> 
> ISIS supporters have concocted a sick plot to kill Kate Middleton — by poisoning the food she buys at the supermarket, according to a report published Sunday.
> 
> Terror fanatics have been encouraging each other to tamper with the Duchess of Cambridge’s food while communicating on the Telegram messaging app, according to the UK Daily Star.
> 
> “We know what she eats — poison it,” read the caption of one image showing the 37-year-old royal with a shopping cart.
> 
> The location of the stores where the mom-of-three reportedly shops were also shared.
> 
> One vile picture posted on the app threatened Prince George.
> 
> The composite image showed the toddler holding his father Prince William’s hand and standing beside a knife-wielding ISIS militant with the caption: “Rise of the kuffar” — which translates to “unbeliever.”
> 
> 
> A security source told the paper that the threats were being taken “very seriously.”
> 
> “It’s a disgusting plot as it involves Kate’s young children and hits out at her attempt to live a normal life like any mother wants to,” the source said.
> 
> Intelligence agents believe the threats are linked to messages sent by ISIS fanatic Husnain Rashid, who was jailed in 2017 for encouraging fellow jihadis to target Prince George, the source said.
> 
> “This is not run of the mill Twitter trolling. They are messages that are exchanged globally between jihadis that are often erased very quickly detailing attack plans.”
> 
> Middleton recently surprised shoppers at Christmas at the discount store The Range in Norfolk. She was also spotted stocking up on groceries at the Waitrose supermarket, also in Norfolk.


Just when you thought humanity had hit an absolute low point. How disgusting. I hope they are able to track down the sick people who posted these messages and lock them away forever.


----------



## Dooneysta

I hope it does not change her penchant for going out for her own shopping. That’s something I like about her and it’s important for the people to have something to point to to say ‘they’re with us, so we’ll have them’. Hopefully the neighborhood won’t stand for this while the authorities are doing their end, and will keep an eye on the places she goes to regularly.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement at King Henry's Walk Garden.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at the Royal Opera House.


----------



## LibbyRuth

That’s a spectacular color on her! Don’t really love the suit, but the color is great


----------



## DeMonica

I wish I had more things in common with Kate than the shoes we like.   Her pocket money would come handy, too.


----------



## Alexenjie

Dooneysta said:


> ...what’s wrong with people..?
> Militants plotting to poison Kate Middleton’s food, according to the NY Post, after apparently also encouraging one another to attempt harm to George.
> https://nyp.st/2QLXcF0
> 
> ISIS supporters have concocted a sick plot to kill Kate Middleton — by poisoning the food she buys at the supermarket, according to a report published Sunday.
> 
> Terror fanatics have been encouraging each other to tamper with the Duchess of Cambridge’s food while communicating on the Telegram messaging app, according to the UK Daily Star.
> 
> “We know what she eats — poison it,” read the caption of one image showing the 37-year-old royal with a shopping cart.
> 
> The location of the stores where the mom-of-three reportedly shops were also shared.
> 
> One vile picture posted on the app threatened Prince George.
> 
> The composite image showed the toddler holding his father Prince William’s hand and standing beside a knife-wielding ISIS militant with the caption: “Rise of the kuffar” — which translates to “unbeliever.”
> 
> 
> A security source told the paper that the threats were being taken “very seriously.”
> 
> “It’s a disgusting plot as it involves Kate’s young children and hits out at her attempt to live a normal life like any mother wants to,” the source said.
> 
> Intelligence agents believe the threats are linked to messages sent by ISIS fanatic Husnain Rashid, who was jailed in 2017 for encouraging fellow jihadis to target Prince George, the source said.
> 
> “This is not run of the mill Twitter trolling. They are messages that are exchanged globally between jihadis that are often erased very quickly detailing attack plans.”
> 
> Middleton recently surprised shoppers at Christmas at the discount store The Range in Norfolk. She was also spotted stocking up on groceries at the Waitrose supermarket, also in Norfolk.


You have to be pretty sick to be talking about hurting the royal family in this way. I like that Kate was able to act so normal as to do her family grocery shopping but I would put an end to it with these threats. Or at the very least, stop going to her regular grocery stores.  It's such a shame there is hatred directed at them, especially at the children! It's disturbing they have to worry about this on top of their normal security concerns.


----------



## Dooneysta

Alexenjie said:


> You have to be pretty sick to be talking about hurting the royal family in this way. I like that Kate was able to act so normal as to do her family grocery shopping but I would put an end to it with these threats. Or at the very least, stop going to her regular grocery stores.  It's such a shame there is hatred directed at them, especially at the children! It's disturbing they have to worry about this on top of their normal security concerns.


I would hazard these ARE their normal security concerns, it’s simply that we don’t hear wind of it often. They have undoubtedly been high-value targets their entire marriage. Probably less so than the President of the United States, but more so than, say, the president of France, simply by dint of their staggeringly high ‘celebrity value’.
Given that, there is probably not ‘more’ need for her ways to change than there was before the public knew this, but only she can know what her personal comfort threshold is. 
It’s a sure thing that she has competent protection and that the threat-assessment team is the best available.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge launched the Family Action Support Line at an engagement last week.


----------



## Alexenjie

I find it interesting that Kate is so into heavy eye make up but never goes for anything on her lips except her standard light pink/nude lip. I know she has thin lips but I think I think a pop of actual color on her lips would give her whole face a more balanced look. She obviously enjoys cosmetics so it surprises me that she isn't more adventurous, trying different looks.


----------



## DeMonica

Alexenjie said:


> I find it interesting that Kate is so into heavy eye make up but never goes for anything on her lips except her standard light pink/nude lip. I know she has thin lips but I think I think a pop of actual color on her lips would give her whole face a more balanced look. She obviously enjoys cosmetics so it surprises me that she isn't more adventurous, trying different looks.


Probably she wants to go for a less made up look. She could wear any lip colour because her lips are not that thin, but she seems to like nude shades more. It looks like she's more into this updated traditional look most of the time which is in line with the traditional values she's advocating.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Alexenjie said:


> I find it interesting that Kate is so into heavy eye make up but never goes for anything on her lips except her standard light pink/nude lip. I know she has thin lips but I think I think a pop of actual color on her lips would give her whole face a more balanced look. She obviously enjoys cosmetics so it surprises me that she isn't more adventurous, trying different looks.


Maybe there is a no-no on lip colors like there is with nail colors??


----------



## Alexenjie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Maybe there is a no-no on lip colors like there is with nail colors??


Gosh I would hope not. Besides I think I have seen the queen wear all kinds of colors to match her sometimes bright pink outfits. I really think it's a personal choice. Meghan has been very conservative since becoming a part of the royal family but she mixes it up a bit now and then. Here is a not too great example of her with a burgundy lip:
https://www.elle.com/culture/celebr...markle-red-lipstick-royal-protocol-explained/
I think she looked better in other darker colors before she got married.


----------



## afsweet

I think a nude lip looks best on Kate. bolder lip colors might be too much for her complexion and paired with the eye makeup...


----------



## Gal4Dior

As I age, I believe less is more. The more make-up I pile on, the older I look. If Kate’s make up artist were to go easier on the eye make up and blush it would make a huge difference IMHO.


----------



## terri w

Just been down to Dundee to see Kate and William [emoji4] got some photos. She is skinny but looks healthy and happy [emoji4]


----------



## LibbyRuth

terri w said:


> Just been down to Dundee to see Kate and William [emoji4] got some photos. She is skinny but looks healthy and happy [emoji4]


Awesome!  How cool for you!


----------



## Gal4Dior

terri w said:


> Just been down to Dundee to see Kate and William [emoji4] got some photos. She is skinny but looks healthy and happy [emoji4]



Great photos of her! I love that dress. I think she loved gorgeous today! Everything was spot on!


----------



## terri w

I was standing beside the press who were all about Kate! William didn’t get a mention poor guy!!


----------



## minababe

does anyone know if they have some public visits in the next days?

I'm in London and would love to see will & kate or Harry & Meghan


----------



## berrydiva

Do they "have" to wear skirts? 

I want to burn all of their stockings lol. If it's cold why can't they just wear pants?


----------



## terri w

berrydiva said:


> Do they "have" to wear skirts?
> 
> I want to burn all of their stockings lol. If it's cold why can't they just wear pants?



It was a dress she wore in Dundee, think it’s a Royal thing that they don’t wear trousers on public duty? Who knows anymore, I get confused rather easily [emoji848][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## terri w

minababe said:


> does anyone know if they have some public visits in the next days?
> 
> I'm in London and would love to see will & kate or Harry & Meghan



https://www.royal.uk/future-engagements 

might help but I saw the event I was at in Dundee on Facebook.


----------



## DeMonica

berrydiva said:


> Do they "have" to wear skirts?
> 
> I want to burn all of their stockings lol. If it's cold why can't they just wear pants?


No, they can wear trousers, too. See: p731, 725. In her case I'd wear skirts, though. If I had Kate's fantastic legs, I'd put them on display all the time, in sheer tights or 100+ denier opaque ones, which I like a lot, too.


----------



## berrydiva

terri w said:


> It was a dress she wore in Dundee, think it’s a Royal thing that they don’t wear trousers on public duty? Who knows anymore, I get confused rather easily [emoji848][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I feel as though it's almost like saying there's a problem wearing trousers/pants while in a professional capacity as a woman. Feels like another way women unknowingly uphold sexism...know I'm reading more into it but it's just so archaic. Don't get me wrong, I love a fantastic skirt but it would be nice to see them switch it up for royal engagements and incorporate more than a dress/skirt. There's such a wonderful world of fashion out there.


----------



## DeMonica

Kate's DH, Prince William is a member of the Order of the Garter whose motto is: "Shame on him who thinks ill of it" - in English. I support it. I will probably be buried in my jeans, but a girl should be allowed to wear a skirt if she wants to without being labelled.


----------



## queennadine

Asking women to wear something different not to uphold sexism is, in and of itself, sexist. Let her wear what she wants and feels comfortable in. THAT'S feminism.


----------



## bisousx

I don’t look at the royals as a benchmark of modern day feminism. They’re here to represent tradition and culture. Hasn’t it been said many times that Kate’s true “job” is to provide an heir and a spare?  If that in itself is not archaic and sexist, then I don’t know what is!

Disclaimer:  I personally have no issues with anyone’s choice to be a royal baby maker. That’s the point of feminism, to be able to have and make one’s own choices.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yeah, I think she is bound by a complex series of archaic rules that include the Queen and her preferences and that have not moved forward with the times such that they are foreign to us. 

Case in point/ I giggled when that woman who was hit by Prince Philip came out and said he never apologized and she got some bizarre note from Buckingham that said “her Majesty and the Prince Consort hope you remember them” and she was confused.

Can you imagine, even 15yrs ago someone calling out the Crown or not being starry eyed over an individual communication? The world is a changing.


----------



## berrydiva

DeMonica said:


> Kate's DH, Prince William is a member of the Order of the Garter whose motto is: "Shame on him who thinks ill of it" - in English. I support it. I will probably be buried in my jeans, but a girl should be allowed to wear a skirt if she wants to without being labelled.





queennadine said:


> Asking women to wear something different not to uphold sexism is, in and of itself, sexist. Let her wear what she wants and feels comfortable in. THAT'S feminism.


Who said she can't wear what she wants and where do you see a label? Guess the question is does _SHE_ want to wear skirts/dresses all the time for royal engagements or has she ever thought to herself "I'd really love to wear a pair of trousers today", We won't know because we're not in her head. Kate clearly wears pants/jeans more often when she's doing casual activities. I have not seen a royal woman wear pants, a jumpsuit, or any other variation of the multitude of choices besides a skirt/dress for a royal engagement.....it seems an unwritten rule that they wear a dress/skirt in which case seems archaic, to me as an observer who doesn't live in a society with monarchy.....but then again the notion of a monarchy seems archaic.


----------



## berrydiva

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I think she is bound by a complex series of archaic rules that include the Queen and her preferences and that have not moved forward with the times such that they are foreign to us.
> 
> Case in point/ I giggled when that woman who was hit by Prince Philip came out and said he never apologized and she got some bizarre note from Buckingham that said “her Majesty and the Prince Consort hope you remember them” and she was confused.
> 
> Can you imagine, even 15yrs ago someone calling out the Crown or not being starry eyed over an individual communication? The world is a changing.


Exactly.....just feels like they haven't changed much with the world.


----------



## queennadine

Kate, Meghan, and even Queen Letizia have worn dress pants for official events.


----------



## DeMonica

[QUOTE="berrydiva, post: 32876737, member: 388500"*]I feel as though it's almost like saying there's a problem wearing trousers/pants while in a professional capacity as a woman. Feels like another way women unknowingly uphold sexism...know I'm reading more into it but it's just so archaic.* Don't get me wrong, I love a fantastic skirt but it would be nice to see them switch it up for royal engagements and incorporate more than a dress/skirt. There's such a wonderful world of fashion out there.[/QUOTE]
Here I clearly see the the label. Supporting sexism because she wears a skirt or a dress? It's absurd. It's an insult towards anybody who happens to have a more conventional style of dressing. Why should anybody feel bad or archaic if she doesn't wear a jumpsuit? Would it make someone less of a feminist if she doesn't have a pant suit in her wardrobe or is it a necessary prerequisite? 
Yes, none of us can look into Kate's mind and learn the reason why exactly she chooses to wear a skirt one day, trousers on the next (and she actually does it , not just when she goes shopping), or a dress the day after next day. One thing cannot be questioned, though, she lives that life by her own free will and it includes her dressing choices, as well.


----------



## Flatsy

queennadine said:


> Kate, Meghan, and even Queen Letizia have worn dress pants for official events.


Yeah, I don't really understand this discussion.  There's no rule that royal women can't wear pants.  Letizia wears pant suits almost exclusively - even at her coronation.  Kate wears pants all the time, often jeans/jeggings when the engagement is sporty.


----------



## lulu212121

There have been photos of her wearing dresses when out with her children at non events. The Zara dress last spring is a recent example. I am sure she wears what she likes when she wants, just like most women.


----------



## VickyB

terri w said:


> Just been down to Dundee to see Kate and William
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some photos. She is skinny but looks healthy and happy


Thank you so much!!!!!! That is so kind of you to share these!!!!!!!!!!!
I just adore that coat dress!!! You said she looked skinny. How skinny? She looks crazy skinny for her height. But probably hard to tell since she is wearing a wool coat dress ( that she still looks skinny in!).


----------



## VickyB

DeMonica said:


> No, they can wear trousers, too. See: p731, 725. In her case I'd wear skirts, though. If I had Kate's fantastic legs, I'd put them on display all the time, in sheer tights or 100+ denier opaque ones, which I like a lot, too.



I am a fan! She has great legs! I think tho that she has starved her upper body  to get them. JMHO.


----------



## VickyB

bisousx said:


> I don’t look at the royals as a benchmark of modern day feminism. They’re here to represent tradition and culture. Hasn’t it been said many times that Kate’s true “job” is to provide an heir and a spare?  If that in itself is not archaic and sexist, then I don’t know what is!
> 
> Disclaimer:  I personally have no issues with anyone’s choice to be a royal baby maker. That’s the point of feminism, to be able to have and make one’s own choices.



Yes.


----------



## VickyB

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I think she is bound by a complex series of archaic rules that include the Queen and her preferences and that have not moved forward with the times such that they are foreign to us.
> 
> Case in point/ I giggled when that woman who was hit by Prince Philip came out and said he never apologized and she got some bizarre note from Buckingham that said “her Majesty and the Prince Consort hope you remember them” and she was confused.
> 
> Can you imagine, even 15yrs ago someone calling out the Crown or not being starry eyed over an individual communication? The world is a changing.



Totally. Sounds like he was in the wrong - who knows but sounds likely. . Wasn't an apology made by Prince Phillip very much after the fact? If so, clearly pressured and done for PR reasons.  He doesn't have the best rep to say the least.
  Yet, I'll never forget when I was in high school and the Queen and he were in my city and he came to my side of the crowd rather than the Queen. He said a few random royal words to me and saw the flowers I was holding and asked if I would like him to give them to the Queen. I said yes please! And as he walked back to the Britannia to join the Queen, he handed them to her.


----------



## terri w

VickyB said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!! That is so kind of you to share these!!!!!!!!!!!
> I just adore that coat dress!!! You said she looked skinny. How skinny? She looks crazy skinny for her height. But probably hard to tell since she is wearing a wool coat dress ( that she still looks skinny in!).



She wasn’t that skinny that she looked unhealthy and unhappy. She looked fine, happy. I wasn’t worried for her [emoji6] Can’t think how else to say it! She didn’t look like a size zero, maybe a 6/8?


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^Kate a size 8?! Wow I’m an 8 she looks Soo much thinner than I feel lol. She looks like a 2/4 to me, it’s all so subjective. I love Kate, she is on the thin side but seems very strong and healthy.  I always marvel at how easily she picks up her kids even while in a 4 inch heel!


----------



## cafecreme15

BagLovingMom said:


> ^^Kate a size 8?! Wow I’m an 8 she looks Soo much thinner than I feel lol. She looks like a 2/4 to me, it’s all so subjective. I love Kate, she is on the thin side but seems very strong and healthy.  I always marvel at how easily she picks up her kids even while in a 4 inch heel!


Maybe she meant a UK 8? Which is a US 2 or 4 I believe!


----------



## BagLovingMom

cafecreme15 said:


> Maybe she meant a UK 8? Which is a US 2 or 4 I believe!


Ooh yes, that would make sense !  I should know that from all the Boden catalogs that come in the mail lol.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I know about UK sizing and I'm surprised that she'd a UK8! I would've guessed her lower because she's so slim. She is tall however, so maybe she buys an 8 and has them tailored in.


----------



## terri w

Well who knows what size she is ‍♂️ maybe the wool dress made her look bigger than she is. Anyway, she looked health and happy which is the main thing [emoji16][emoji6]


----------



## Chloe302225

The Earl and Countess of Strathearn carried two engagements in Dundee, Scotland.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attend the a birthday party for her mother Carole at her sister Pippa's house in London.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## bisousx

I think she is aging well. I didn’t find her pretty or extraordinary as a younger woman, but I think as an older Royal, she’s becoming prettier as time goes on. Very elegant and regal looking. Having a super thin frame also helps make every outfit look fantastic on her.


----------



## VickyB

I love everything about this look!


Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4329752
> View attachment 4329756
> View attachment 4329758
> View attachment 4329759
> View attachment 4329760
> View attachment 4329761
> View attachment 4329762
> View attachment 4329763
> View attachment 4329764
> View attachment 4329765
> 
> 
> The Earl and Countess of Strathearn carried two engagements in Dundee, Scotland.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge carried out two engagements at two Primary Schools kickstart Children's Mental Health Week.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge unveiled her plans for the garden that she ill be showcasing at the annual Chelsea Flower Show.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending the BAFTAS.


----------



## A1aGypsy

That dress is stunning. She looks fantastic.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I usually prefer Kate in richer, jewel tones but the dress is gorgeous as is the hair and makeup. Lovel.


----------



## chowlover2

Kate looks gorgeous!


----------



## arnott

Congratulating the winners at the BAFTAs today:


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4337247
> View attachment 4337248
> View attachment 4337249
> View attachment 4337250
> View attachment 4337251
> View attachment 4337252
> View attachment 4337253
> View attachment 4337254
> View attachment 4337256
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending the BAFTAS.



GORGEOUS. Absolutely knocked it out of the park. I want to know what her arm work out routine is!


----------



## VickyB

I LOVE the green dress!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

She looks fabulous!! Only thing....looks like she brought out the Sharpie again to do her eyebrows.


----------



## jcnc

She looks ethereal in that gown!! 

So many engagements.. looka like Kate is upping her game  
I love her style so it’s always good to see new pics ok “what Kate wore”


----------



## berrydiva

I never realized she had such sculpted arms. It looks good on her. The dress is pretty but washes her out a bit.


----------



## Tivo

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4337247
> View attachment 4337248
> View attachment 4337249
> View attachment 4337250
> View attachment 4337251
> View attachment 4337252
> View attachment 4337253
> View attachment 4337254
> View attachment 4337256
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending the BAFTAS.


She looks so good.


----------



## redney

Looks bridal.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

cafecreme15 said:


> GORGEOUS. Absolutely knocked it out of the park. I want to know what her arm work out routine is!



Carrying kids? lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ A few months after my friend had her third kid she went for a fitness test, and all of her metrics were terrible except for her upper body strength, and the only thing she could think of was that she was lifting her toddlers all the time.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke of Cambridge has today become Royal Patron of The Passage, which is the UK’s largest resource centre for homeless and insecurely housed people. Established in 1980, The Passage has since helped over 130,000 people in crisis through its resource centre, homelessness prevention projects and two innovative accommodation services.

The Duke first visited The Passage as a child in 1993 with his mother Diana, Princess of Wales, and has made additional visits at various points over the last twenty-five years. Speaking at The Passage in 2016, The Duke said:

“The visits I made as a child to this place left a deep and lasting impression upon me – about how important it is to ensure that everyone in our society, especially the poorest, are treated with respect, dignity and kindness, and are given the opportunities to fulfil their potential in life.”

The Duke is a longstanding supporter of organisations working to combat homelessness, and has also been Patron of Centrepoint, who work to help homeless young people, since 2005.


----------



## VickyB

The Gucci gown is fabulous on her. She knocked it out of the park!


----------



## myown

lovehgss1 said:


> Correction Catherine’s earrings are from Kiki McDonough, not QE2’s amethysts.


I don't like this dress. it makes her chest really flat. and it looks like something Keira Knightley would wear


----------



## bag-princess

myown said:


> I don't like this dress. it makes her chest really flat. and it looks like something Keira Knightley would wear



Well....she’s got itty bitty’s so....yea. 
It is what it is.


----------



## redney

That's not your dress, Kate.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attended the Royal Foundations "Mental Health in Education" conference.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attended the 100 Women if Finance Gala.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the suit and the dress, and she has great hair and is so tall. If she gained a few pounds and got some better shoes she would be striking.


----------



## berrydiva

Love that dress on her and the hairstyling. As usual that makeup is terrible but it seems to be tattooed on lol.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks beautiful! All her recent outfits/looks have been flawless, timeless and so elegant.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4344396
> View attachment 4344398
> View attachment 4344399
> View attachment 4344401
> View attachment 4344403
> View attachment 4344404
> View attachment 4344405
> View attachment 4344406
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge attended the 100 Women if Finance Gala.


Another Gucci dress! Wonder of they chose her if she chose them!


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duchess of Cornwall, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, the Duke and Duchess of Sussex and the Princess Royal will attend a reception at Buckingham Palace on 5 March, given by the Queen to mark the forthcoming 50th anniversary of the Prince of Wales's investiture.


----------



## baewatch

elegant - the real mccoy


----------



## Goodfrtune

She always looks elegant and gorgeous.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will travel to Blackpool on Wednesday 6th March, visiting investment and regeneration projects being overseen by Blackpool Council, starting with a visit to the iconic Blackpool Tower.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wonderful pictures of their low-key 2 day visit to Northern Ireland Kate is so effortlessly regal


----------



## Sharont2305

Today in Belfast, Catherine admitted she was broody when she met a cute five-month-old baby on a walkabout in Ballymena this afternoon.

The Duchess of Cambridge was smitten with James Barr and told his dad Alan: "He's gorgeous. It makes me feel broody." 
The mother-of-three stopped to gush over little James, telling him: "You're a very sweet little boy."

On hearing he was just five and a half months, Kate beamed as she replied: "Oh he's so diddy."

Alan asked: "Baby number four?" and the Duchess of Cambridge replied with a laugh: "I think William would be little worried."


----------



## Alexenjie

I would not be at all surprised if Kate ends up having a 4th child. She and William both seem to love kids.


----------



## DesigningStyle

She is a stunner.  Love everything about her style.


----------



## Sharont2305

She let it slip that they call Charlotte Lottie.


----------



## redney

.


----------



## momtok

Sharont2305 said:


> She let it slip that they call Charlotte Lottie.



Oh I LOVE that idea.  
Agatha Christie, Miss Marple, "A Murder is Announced."
Charlotte and Leticia Blacklock ... Lottie and Lettie.  
Quoting from memory as best I can: "She would call her Lottie instead of Lettie sometimes."
Sorry, but the whole idea just makes me smile.


----------



## Tivo

This is going to sound odd, but Kate is the only celeb I think looks perfectly fine being super thin. She always looks healthy and never sick and frail to me.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> This is going to sound odd, but Kate is the only celeb I think looks perfectly fine being super thin. She always looks healthy and never sick and frail to me.


I feel like it helps that she has muscle tone which makes her look healthy and not sickly.


----------



## cafecreme15

Tivo said:


> This is going to sound odd, but Kate is the only celeb I think looks perfectly fine being super thin. She always looks healthy and never sick and frail to me.



I think it also helps that this is just her build, so it looks natural because it is natural.


----------



## VickyB

Sharont2305 said:


> Today in Belfast, Catherine admitted she was broody when she met a cute five-month-old baby on a walkabout in Ballymena this afternoon.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge was smitten with James Barr and told his dad Alan: "He's gorgeous. It makes me feel broody."
> The mother-of-three stopped to gush over little James, telling him: "You're a very sweet little boy."
> 
> On hearing he was just five and a half months, Kate beamed as she replied: "Oh he's so diddy."
> 
> Alan asked: "Baby number four?" and the Duchess of Cambridge replied with a laugh: "I think William would be little worried."



UK Friends - what does this mean? "He's so diddy". I take it that it is not a reference to P Diddy.


----------



## Sharont2305

VickyB said:


> UK Friends - what does this mean? "He's so diddy". I take it that it is not a reference to P Diddy.


Diddy, I don't think it's an official word here in the UK but to us it means tiny, and we'd use it in reference, as in this case, usually to a baby, or a small animal.


----------



## minababe

cafecreme15 said:


> I think it also helps that this is just her build, so it looks natural because it is natural.



lol i'ts not. her natural Body shape was always fuller. Even on the University and after she made a lot of Sport but never was that thin. she seems really disciplined when it Comes to Food and Sport since her royal life. and even more after each pregnancy.
it's ok she Looks good but it's def not the natural look of her Body weight she is doing everything to look like that.


----------



## Sharont2305

She's definitely not naturally skinny. She's had to work hard to get the shape she has.
Uni pictures


----------



## berrydiva

Sharont2305 said:


> She's definitely not naturally skinny. She's had to work hard to get the shape she has.
> Uni pictures


Huh? She looks thin in these pics too.


----------



## threadbender

Sharont2305 said:


> Diddy, I don't think it's an official word here in the UK but to us it means tiny, and we'd use it in reference, as in this case, usually to a baby, or a small animal.


Kind of like we might say itty bitty?


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> Huh? She looks thin in these pics too.


I wouldn't say she's thin in these pictures, slim yes, but not thin or skinny like she is now.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her thigh in that picture with William is like two inches round, lol! She does have a youthful fullness that she is missing now, which unfortunately happens to all of us.


----------



## VickyB

Sharont2305 said:


> Diddy, I don't think it's an official word here in the UK but to us it means tiny, and we'd use it in reference, as in this case, usually to a baby, or a small animal.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## VickyB

minababe said:


> lol i'ts not. her natural Body shape was always fuller. Even on the University and after she made a lot of Sport but never was that thin. she seems really disciplined when it Comes to Food and Sport since her royal life. and even more after each pregnancy.
> it's ok she Looks good but it's def not the natural look of her Body weight she is doing everything to look like that.



Yes! To be that thin, it has to be almost compulsive behavior. I am naturally thin and I know that to maintain my lowest weight,(small size 2) it is almost a full time job. Which is why I am not always at my lowest weight.


----------



## Sharont2305

I thought, in the few months before she was pregnant with (I think) Charlotte, she was looking way too thin. Her arms and neck and chest looked awful.
Yes, now she is thin, but she does look healthy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

minababe said:


> lol i'ts not. her natural Body shape was always fuller. Even on the University and after she made a lot of Sport but never was that thin. she seems really disciplined when it Comes to Food and Sport since her royal life. and even more after each pregnancy.
> it's ok she Looks good but it's def not the natural look of her Body weight she is doing everything to look like that.


That's probably because as we age we (should) learn more about diet and nutrition and eating right and getting a healthier body. During college she was probably just eating pints of ice cream and boxes of pizza whilst pining over William  I think her mother (Carol) is a good example of how Kate probably should look. Her parents and siblings are not full people, they are on the slim side, especially her brother.


----------



## leeann

I'm pretty sure the royal chefs are a few steps up from the University food!


----------



## berrydiva

Sharont2305 said:


> I wouldn't say she's thin in these pictures, slim yes, but not thin or skinny like she is now.


All the same but carry-on.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> All the same but carry-on.


----------



## marthastoo

Like many women, her face was chubbier in her early 20s and it thinned out over time.  Her body was always slim and athletic, but like most women, it seems her weight fluctuated a bit as did her muscle tone.  She definitely is slimmer now than she was in her university days.  I'm sure if she put on those bell bottoms today, she's be "swimming" in them.

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/uk/fashion/celebrity/g4891/kate-middleton-outfits-before-duchess/


----------



## Chloe302225

The Baron and Baroness of Carrickfergus on Day 1 of their tour of North Ireland.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Baron and Baroness of Carrickfergus attended a reception to end Day 1 of their tour.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Baron and Baroness of Carrickfergus on Day 2 of their tour to North Ireland.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Do you think she ever takes the engagement ring off?? It just seems something that statement is likely heavy and would be bothersome to wear 24/7.


----------



## redney

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Do you think she ever takes the engagement ring off?? It just seems something that statement is likely heavy and would be bothersome to wear 24/7.


Guessing she absolutely takes it off in her day-to-day private life. But we don't see pictures of that, do we? But for her public engagements, heck yes she wears it. It's such a statement, being Diana's, it's part of her public persona 'uniform' and is thus seen in all the pap pictures.


----------



## Chloe302225

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Do you think she ever takes the engagement ring off?? It just seems something that statement is likely heavy and would be bothersome to wear 24/7.



On the few pap photos of Kate that we have seen through the years it appears that she wears her ring in her everyday life. If you look at off duty photos of Catherine she still wears the ring to do normal, everyday stuff like shopping and going out with her children. The ring used to move in the early days of her receiving it but since then seems to have been fitted and apparently comfortable to wear everyday.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> On the few pap photos of Kate that we have seen through the years it appears that she wears her ring in her everyday life. If you look at off duty photos of Catherine she still wears the ring to do normal, everyday stuff like shopping and going out with her children. The ring used to move in the early days of her receiving it but since then seems to have been fitted and apparently comfortable to wear everyday.


When I've seen her off duty she does wear it, just twisted round so you didnt see the stones


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4360085
> View attachment 4360086
> View attachment 4360087
> View attachment 4360088
> View attachment 4360089
> View attachment 4360090
> View attachment 4360091
> 
> The Baron and Baroness of Carrickfergus attended a reception to end Day 1 of their tour.


Gorgeous dress, both cut and color!


----------



## minababe

Maybe she is wearing that ring all the time because they don't have wedding rings. what I personally Thing is a bit weird. and the Statement: William doesn't like jewellery was really ridicilous at their wedding day .. it's way more than just jewellery .. it Shows you belong together and symbolize your love for each other


----------



## LibbyRuth

As much as everything they do can be scrutinized, I think Kate would cause a bit  of an uproar if she didn't wear her engagement ring pretty much all the time. It's so closely tied to Diana that I think even if she didn't wear it one day because her hand swelled and it was uncomfortable, there are people who would read into it as some sort of snub to Diana.


----------



## Sharont2305

minababe said:


> Maybe she is wearing that ring all the time because they don't have wedding rings. what I personally Thing is a bit weird. and the Statement: William doesn't like jewellery was really ridicilous at their wedding day .. it's way more than just jewellery .. it Shows you belong together and symbolize your love for each other


She does wear a wedding ring, and now also an eternity ring William bought her after the birth of George.


----------



## berrydiva

minababe said:


> Maybe she is wearing that ring all the time because they don't have wedding rings. what I personally Thing is a bit weird. and the Statement: William doesn't like jewellery was really ridicilous at their wedding day .. it's way more than just jewellery .. it Shows you belong together and symbolize your love for each other


Some people don't like wedding rings or jewelry in general or just see wedding rings as a piece of jewelry, to each their own. I've come across many older people who never wore a band but their marriages spanned 50+ years. So long as it works for them why is it bothersome if someone else that isn't your spouse isn't wearing a wedding ring? A marriage has to be more than a piece of jewelry, no?


----------



## berrydiva

I think those saturated jewel tone colors suit her the best.  She always looks great in those blue hues.


----------



## bag-mania

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Do you think she ever takes the engagement ring off?? It just seems something that statement is *likely heavy and would be bothersome to wear 24/7*.



Not if she's used to wearing it. It probably feels weird to her when she doesn't have it on since she is accustomed to its weight and feel.


----------



## afsweet

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Do you think she ever takes the engagement ring off?? It just seems something that statement is likely heavy and would be bothersome to wear 24/7.



there are plenty of tpf'ers with equally large e-rings that wear them on a daily basis lol. my guess is Kate doesn't wear it at home but wears it out to official and non-official duties.


----------



## Sharont2305

I've seen it and kind of seen it, like I said she sometimes twists it round on her "normal days"


----------



## ccbaggirl89

stephc005 said:


> there are plenty of tpf'ers with equally large e-rings that wear them on a daily basis lol. my guess is Kate doesn't wear it at home but wears it out to official and non-official duties.


Yes, I've seen them in the threads... amazing!


----------



## arnott

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4360085
> View attachment 4360086
> View attachment 4360087
> View attachment 4360088
> View attachment 4360089
> View attachment 4360090
> View attachment 4360091
> 
> The Baron and Baroness of Carrickfergus attended a reception to end Day 1 of their tour.



Her outfits have been on point lately and she looks so happy.       Love this green dress on her!


----------



## Sharont2305

At the reception today for the 50th Anniversary of the Investiture of The Prince of Wales.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sharont2305 said:


> At the reception today for the 50th Anniversary of the Investiture of The Prince of Wales.


A much more boring version of the Missoni dress she wore in NI. Not a fan of this look. It's so blah.


----------



## Sharont2305

cafecreme15 said:


> A much more boring version of the Missoni dress she wore in NI. Not a fan of this look. It's so blah.


I quite like it. It's by a "private dressmaker" apparently.


----------



## afsweet

I think she looks better in casual wear or more structured suit separates since she has narrow hips and a tiny waist.


----------



## redney

Blech for the 1865 school marm dress.


----------



## kacaruso

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4337247
> View attachment 4337248
> View attachment 4337249
> View attachment 4337250
> View attachment 4337251
> View attachment 4337252
> View attachment 4337253
> View attachment 4337254
> View attachment 4337256
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending the BAFTAS.



So beautiful!


----------



## kemilia

redney said:


> Blech for the 1865 school marm dress.


I agree, she's got a model's figure and could really rock great outfits. This dress is just awful. While I don't always care for what her SIL wears, the style difference is night and day. Ruffles at the high neck, really? 

But the white BAFTA gown is another story--just lovely and elegant.


----------



## berrydiva

I know I asked this question has been asked to death but what's the reason they can't wear a manicure? Is it like the pantyhose thing?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> I know I asked this question has been asked to death but what's the reason they can't wear a manicure? Is it like the pantyhose thing?



Apparently it's Royal dress code and the choice of the Queen.  They can wear nude shades (the Queen likes Essie's Ballet Slippers shade) but nothing much brighter.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently it's Royal dress code and the choice of the Queen.  They can wear nude shades (the Queen like's Essie's Ballet Slippers shade) but nothing much brighter.


That sucks....nail polish is fun. lol


----------



## cafecreme15

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently it's Royal dress code and the choice of the Queen.  They can wear nude shades (the Queen likes Essie's Ballet Slippers shade) but nothing much brighter.



I wonder if it’s actual protocol or a rule vs the junior members of the royal family modeling their behavior after the Queen. I’m beginning to think it’s the latter.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

berrydiva said:


> I know I asked this question has been asked to death but what's the reason they can't wear a manicure? Is it like the pantyhose thing?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Apparently it's Royal dress code and the choice of the Queen.  They can wear nude shades (the Queen likes Essie's Ballet Slippers shade) but nothing much brighter.





cafecreme15 said:


> I wonder if it’s actual protocol or a rule vs the junior members of the royal family modeling their behavior after the Queen. I’m beginning to think it’s the latter.



It's this. I knew somebody who worked at Buck Palace a few years ago and I asked that question myself when there was a tizzy about Kate wearing toe polish, and said person replied that there was no rule at all- the Queen doesn't wear it because of the smell of the wet polish, and the juniors for whatever reason just don't wear it.


----------



## VickyB

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It's this. I knew somebody who worked at Buck Palace a few years ago and I asked that question myself when there was a tizzy about Kate wearing toe polish, and said person replied that there was no rule at all- the Queen doesn't wear it because of the smell of the wet polish, and the juniors for whatever reason just don't wear it.


Hmm, interesting. None of the women in my family going back to grandma have worn color on our finger nails . On toes, colors rule! There was never  a conversation topic about color on nails and was never told not to. I  just never cared for color on my nails. Go figure.


----------



## Suzie

minababe said:


> Maybe she is wearing that ring all the time because they don't have wedding rings. what I personally Thing is a bit weird. and the Statement: William doesn't like jewellery was really ridicilous at their wedding day .. it's way more than just jewellery .. it Shows you belong together and symbolize your love for each other


I had an engagement and a wedding ring and had them redesigned many years ago into one ring. My husband has never worn a wedding ring as he also doesn’t do jewellery even a watch, by the way we have been together for 37 years.


----------



## Suzie

berrydiva said:


> Some people don't like wedding rings or jewelry in general or just see wedding rings as a piece of jewelry, to each their own. I've come across many older people who never wore a band but their marriages spanned 50+ years. So long as it works for them why is it bothersome if someone else that isn't your spouse isn't wearing a wedding ring? A marriage has to be more than a piece of jewelry, no?


Hear hear!


----------



## bag-princess

minababe said:


> Maybe she is wearing that ring all the time because they don't have wedding rings. what I personally Thing is a bit weird. and the Statement: William doesn't like jewellery was really ridicilous at their wedding day .. it's way more than just jewellery .. it Shows you belong together and symbolize your love for each other



Not wearing one doesn’t make them any less married. And “being married” in itself shows you are together.  The rings are symbols only! 



berrydiva said:


> Some people don't like wedding rings or jewelry in general or just see wedding rings as a piece of jewelry, to each their own. I've come across many older people who never wore a band but their marriages spanned 50+ years. So long as it works for them why is it bothersome if someone else that isn't your spouse isn't wearing a wedding ring? A marriage has to be more than a piece of jewelry, no?




Exactly!! Much more than a piece of jewelry. That’s like saying a woman with a 1 carat diamond isn’t married as much as a woman with a 10 carat diamond.  




bag-mania said:


> Not if she's used to wearing it. It probably feels weird to her when she doesn't have it on since she is accustomed to its weight and feel.



That’s what I think too.


----------



## LibbyRuth

berrydiva said:


> That sucks....nail polish is fun. lol



The element that sucks is probably nullified somewhat by the life of living in castles funded by tax payers and having a staff to wait on your every need.  So it all balances out.


----------



## Fally420

LibbyRuth said:


> The element that sucks is probably nullified somewhat by the life of living in castles funded by tax payers and having a staff to wait on your every need.  So it all balances out.



I would  give all my nail polishes away for that benefit


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Fally420 said:


> I would  give all my nail polishes away for that benefit




Eh, I would'nt be so happy to do so...you sacrifice your privacy and, as some of the ex-royals have said, a piece of yourself...


----------



## Fally420

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Eh, I would'nt be so happy to do so...you sacrifice your privacy and, as some of the ex-royals have said, a piece of yourself...



That is something I wonder from time to time... do they really have no privacy? There aren‘t that much pap photos of Kate anymore while doing something private. And I think you get used to all the protection staff and service at home.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Fally420 said:


> That is something I wonder from time to time... do they really have no privacy? There aren‘t that much pap photos of Kate anymore while doing something private. And I think you get used to all the protection staff and service at home.




Maybye, but it still a gilded prison. You can't do anything spontaneous because your life is planned out six months in advance, and if you wanted something normal, like go use a public loo (for example), they would have to do a full security sweep and other BS before you could get in there. Too much trouble in my eyes.


----------



## Grande Latte

I kind of like this new silhouette she's got going. Below the knee flow-y dresses in pale colors and thin belt. It looks very elegant and comfortable at the same time.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a reception at Buckingham Palace to celebrate 50th anniversary of the Charles' investiture as the Prince of Wales.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a day of engagements in Blackpool.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4367997
> View attachment 4367998
> View attachment 4367999
> View attachment 4368000
> View attachment 4368001
> View attachment 4368002
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a reception at Buckingham Palace to celebrate 50th anniversary of the Charles' investiture as the Prince of Wales.



She looks like a Sister Wife in that custom made dress. Ugh. A total miss for me. She has some great hits recently, though!


----------



## Tivo

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4367997
> View attachment 4367998
> View attachment 4367999
> View attachment 4368000
> View attachment 4368001
> View attachment 4368002
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a reception at Buckingham Palace to celebrate 50th anniversary of the Charles' investiture as the Prince of Wales.


I didn’t realize they were at the same event as Harry and Meghan. You certainly can’t tell.


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4367997
> View attachment 4367998
> View attachment 4367999
> View attachment 4368000
> View attachment 4368001
> View attachment 4368002
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attended a reception at Buckingham Palace to celebrate 50th anniversary of the Charles' investiture as the Prince of Wales.


Kates dress reminds me of Downton abby


----------



## Grande Latte

Kate loves this silhouette.


----------



## jcnc

Kate visited the centre to see how the Lambeth Early Action Partnership is using the Parent and Infant Relationship Service to support parents, carers and their children. The scheme is funded by A Better Start, which Prince William and Kate learnt about during their visit to Blackpool last week.

Let's take a look at the best photos from Kate's day out in London….


----------



## daisychainz

jcnc said:


> Kate visited the centre to see how the Lambeth Early Action Partnership is using the Parent and Infant Relationship Service to support parents, carers and their children. The scheme is funded by A Better Start, which Prince William and Kate learnt about during their visit to Blackpool last week.
> 
> Let's take a look at the best photos from Kate's day out in London….


She looks fantastic!! And her handbag is cute!


----------



## Fally420

jcnc said:


> Kate visited the centre to see how the Lambeth Early Action Partnership is using the Parent and Infant Relationship Service to support parents, carers and their children. The scheme is funded by A Better Start, which Prince William and Kate learnt about during their visit to Blackpool last week.
> 
> Let's take a look at the best photos from Kate's day out in London….



wow, different style for her, but stunning nontheless!


----------



## kemilia

Fally420 said:


> wow, different style for her, but stunning nontheless!


i agree, totally not her regular look, but she really looks great. 

She seems to be changing things up a bit, this is more of a working mom outfit than a royal one. And a comfy one too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I read that she’s wearing that Gucci blouse backwards!


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good and should switch it up more often. That color looks good on her....wonder if her usage of such vibrant colors in her wardrobe is inspired by QE. She always looks the best is vibrant and rich colors.


----------



## hb925

I like this look. It's something I feel Leti would wear. Glad that Kate's venturing out in more trousers versus her usual dresses.


----------



## Cocoabean

lanasyogamama said:


> I read that she’s wearing that Gucci blouse backwards!



She very well could be!
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-...PcbstdrwKy1gGjpihDVudzbC1fM_bkZxoCWxIQAvD_BwE


----------



## VickyB

She looks great!!!


----------



## minababe

ha thats funny. do you think she did it purposely?


----------



## papertiger

Fally420 said:


> That is something I wonder from time to time... do they really have no privacy? There aren‘t that much pap photos of Kate anymore while doing something private. And I think you get used to all the protection staff and service at home.



They have deals with the press. Lots does't get published.


----------



## papertiger

minababe said:


> ha thats funny. do you think she did it purposely?



It's sold that you can wear it both ways


----------



## Grande Latte

Love that jewel color on her!


----------



## Aimee3

Looks much better with the buttons in the back


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke of Cambridge, Colonel of the Irish Guards, accompanied by The Duchess, are visiting 1st Battalion Irish Guards at the St Patrick’s Day Parade.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at the Commonwealth Day Service.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at an engagement earlier this week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at the National Portrait Gallery.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at a St. Patrick's Day Parade.


----------



## threadbender

Catherine just looks lovely. And, happy. She makes me smile.


----------



## berrydiva

Some of these pictures were already posted but I love her red coat.


----------



## elvisfan4life

carlpsmom said:


> Catherine just looks lovely. And, happy. She makes me smile.


She is so effortlessly regal a complete joy


----------



## afsweet

I think she looks really great in green!


----------



## Tivo

Kate has really grown into this role. 
Like she was born for it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe it’s because I’m Irish, but I always like her St. Patrick’s day outfits.


----------



## redney

Tivo said:


> Kate has really grown into this role.
> Like she was born for it.


Her mother is rumored to have positioned her for it!


----------



## bisousx

I enjoy seeing Kate’s photos... it’s refreshing now to see prim, proper and traditional in a sea of IG foolishness. I used to be all for it, but now can appreciate classic and ladylike. Guess I’m getting old and grumpy ha #getoffmylawn


----------



## DeMonica

redney said:


> Her mother is rumored to have positioned her for it!


It started with Carol's mum.   I'm sure the pricey privat schools helped, too, but I think she always had the potential in her to do well in the BRF. She's just very disciplined and smart.


----------



## Sharont2305

Two engagements tomorrow for Catherine, the second one she will join The Queen in opening Bush House, King's College.


----------



## lazeny

That picture of Kate with the Irish wolfhound is so adorable.


----------



## VickyB

lazeny said:


> That picture of Kate with the Irish wolfhound is so adorable.


Donegal!


----------



## kacaruso

Tivo said:


> Kate has really grown into this role.
> Like she was born for it.



My thoughts exactly x


----------



## berrydiva

Can QE decide she wants monarchy to end?


----------



## MarieCurie

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4375239
> View attachment 4375240
> View attachment 4375241
> View attachment 4375242
> View attachment 4375243
> View attachment 4375244
> View attachment 4375245
> View attachment 4375246
> View attachment 4375247
> View attachment 4375248
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at a St. Patrick's Day Parade.


The more I see this look, the more I love it. The shade of green, the cut, the length.... Everything about this coat on her is perfect


----------



## doni

berrydiva said:


> Can QE decide she wants monarchy to end?



No. She can abdicate but cannot deprive his son of the right to succeed her. It is a constitutional moncarchy. The Parliament and the Brits would be the ones deciding to end it.


----------



## berrydiva

doni said:


> No. She can abdicate but cannot deprive his son of the right to succeed her. It is a constitutional moncarchy. The Parliament and the Brits would be the ones deciding to end it.


Thanks.


----------



## Chloe302225

Queen Elizabeth II and the Duchess of Cambridge carried out an engagement together earlier this week.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge then carried out a secondary engagement later in the day where she was named the Patron of the Foundling Museum.


----------



## Lounorada

Love that last look! ^ That coat/dress fits her beautifully, she looks great.
The Queen and Kate seem to have a fantastic relationship, it's lovely to see.


----------



## A1aGypsy

While some of the things she wears are my personal taste, you cannot argue with the fact that she is always impeccably tailored.  Her clothing always seems to fit her perfectly.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has looked fabulous lately.


----------



## anitalilac

A1aGypsy said:


> While some of the things she wears are my personal taste, you cannot argue with the fact that she is always impeccably tailored.  Her clothing always seems to fit her perfectly.


agree...I love the last look without the hat..


----------



## White Orchid

The fabric of that dress reminds me of old army blankets.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Gawd. Poor proof reading. That should say “not my personal taste”. But they look like she was sewn into them the fit is so perfect.


----------



## afsweet

she looks great in the last outfit!


----------



## Florasun

She always has that gorgeous smile and looks genuinely delighted with the people at whatever event she is working that day (unless it’s a somber occasion).


----------



## VickyB

Florasun said:


> She always has that gorgeous smile and looks genuinely delighted with the people at whatever event she is working that day (unless it’s a somber occasion).



Hi Friend!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate has clearly.learnt a lot.from the Queen on how.to do PR the royal way but then she is.the only.one around now.who.will be a Queen one day soon


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^


----------



## buffym

elvisfan4life said:


> Kate has clearly.learnt a lot.from the Queen on how.to do PR the royal way but then she is.the only.one around now.who.will be a Queen one day soon



Kate will not be Queen she will be Queen Consort. There is a difference. Also, Camilla is the next Queen Consort and she is doing a good job.

If the Queen lives as long as her mother and Charles as long as his grandmother. Then Kate will not be Queen Consort for another 20 till 30 years which is fine. By that time their children will be adults.


----------



## sgj99

buffym said:


> Kate will not be Queen she will be Queen Consort. There is a difference. Also, Camilla is the next Queen Consort and she is doing a good job.
> 
> If the Queen lives as long as her mother and Charles as long as his grandmother. Then Kate will not be Queen Consort for another 20 till 30 years which is fine. By that time their children will be adults.



yes, there is a difference between a Queen and a Consort  - one is a reigning Monarch and the other is the spouse of the Monarch but that distinction is not relevant to many.  Just as QEII's mother was referred to as Queen Elizabeth when she was the Consort (as well as Queen Mary, Queen Alexandra and all the other wives of monarchs) Kate will be called "Queen" and to many that is enough.


----------



## berrydiva

Queen vs Queen Consort isn't a distinction many are going to understand if they don't have a monarchy in their country. I also think many people don't make much distinction because it's clear that there's a PM of Britian who is the political head of state. When country leaders get together, QE isn't there so I don't see how others who don't know the specifics of the monarchy would be able to tell the difference.


----------



## A1aGypsy

We also don’t call the Queen “Queen Regnant Elizabeth” much like I don’t think people will call her “Queen Consort Kate”.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> Queen vs Queen Consort isn't a distinction many are going to understand if they don't have a monarchy in their country. I also think many people don't make much distinction because it's clear that there's a PM of Britian who is the political head of state. When country leaders get together, QE isn't there so I don't see how others who don't know the specifics of the monarchy would be able to tell the difference.


Just like people don't get that it isn't Duchess Camilla (of Cornwall ) or  Duchess Kate / Catherine or Duchess Meghan.


----------



## Florasun

VickyB said:


> Hi Friend!!!


Hi Doll!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sharont2305 said:


> Just like people don't get that it isn't Duchess Camilla (of Cornwall ) or  Duchess Kate / Catherine or Duchess Meghan.


This mistake drives me crazy! I understand it's very cumbersome to constantly write out HRH Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, but even sophisticated news outlets get this wrong.


----------



## Sharont2305

cafecreme15 said:


> This mistake drives me crazy! I understand it's very cumbersome to constantly write out HRH Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, but even sophisticated news outlets get this wrong.


Thank you, I'm so glad it's not only me.


----------



## Sharont2305

Duchess Camilla of Wales is another one!!!! Soooo wrong


----------



## ccbaggirl89

That grey outfit is gorgeous on her. I need to buy it. I just want to wake up in her closet one morning... and have her hair, too.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This story is getting legs...

https://www.thecut.com/2019/03/what-is-going-on-with-prince-william-and-that-marchioness.html

And this twitter thread is a very interesting read.


----------



## Blueberry1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This story is getting legs...
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2019/03/what-is-going-on-with-prince-william-and-that-marchioness.html
> 
> And this twitter thread is a very interesting read.




I really hope it’s not true


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blueberry1 said:


> I really hope it’s not true



Me too. It's getting a lot of traction though.


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This story is getting legs...
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2019/03/what-is-going-on-with-prince-william-and-that-marchioness.html
> 
> And this twitter thread is a very interesting read.



Will be interesting to see what becomes of this. It all makes sense...


----------



## kemilia

redney said:


> Will be interesting to see what becomes of this. It all makes sense...


Generally, where there's smoke, there's fire.


----------



## Sharont2305

I really cannot believe that William would have an affair, especially with all he witnessed as a child with his parents. I don't think he would want his children to go through what he did.


----------



## cph706

kemilia said:


> Generally, where there's smoke, there's fire.



I’m afraid I have to agree!


----------



## jcnc

To me, Will seems way too pragmatic and careful to indulgent in extramarital affairs.  He has been very serious about his inage for a while and thaf might have even played into he finally proposing to kate ( a safe match for a future king).
But then again, everyone slips up.. 

So who knows!


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> Will be interesting to see what becomes of this. It all makes sense...



If that’s all they have to go on, it sounds like a story about nothing. Don’t friends have falling outs all the time? Kate and Rose may have had a fight about something but it’s a huge assumption to say that it was about William. I guess the media has been neglecting William and Kate gossip in recent months in favor of  Meghan and they needed to bring them back to the forefront.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It would be extremely bold of Will to have an affair when Kate and his three tiny children basically saved the reputation of the monarchy after his parents’ generations embarrassments. It seems extremely unlikely to me. But people do dumb things all the time. It seems like nobody has an actual reason to think there was an affair and it’s entirely speculation though?


----------



## lulu212121

I'm suspicious of this "news".


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at an engagement with the Scouts in Gilwell Park.


----------



## berrydiva

Gossip sources is taken as news nowadays....anyway I don't believe this but it wouldn't surprise me if true.


----------



## redney

Wills was spotted with other women during breaks in their dating life. Read he professed his love to Isabella Calthorpe during one of the breaks from Kate but she turned him down out of concern affiliating with him would bring her budding acting career to a halt. I dunno. With all the media pressure on them to get married in the later years of dating...perhaps he felt a bit forced and may have been thinking he missed 'sowing his wild oats'. He doesn't seem as 'nice' as he's always been made out to be IMO.

https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/prince-william-isabella-calthorpe-17399


----------



## Chloe302225

redney said:


> Wills was spotted with other women during breaks in their dating life. Read he professed his love to Isabella Calthorpe during one of the breaks from Kate but she turned him down out of concern affiliating with him would bring her budding acting career to a halt. I dunno. With all the media pressure on them to get married in the later years of dating...perhaps he felt a bit forced and may have been thinking he missed 'sowing his wild oats'. He doesn't seem as 'nice' as he's always been made out to be IMO.
> 
> https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/prince-william-isabella-calthorpe-17399


The key thing you wrote was that he was seen with other women when they had broken up. The same way Kate was seen dating other men during that time. Actually, it was said that William went running back to Kate when he realized he could not do better but Kate seemed to have all the eligible bachelors lining up.


----------



## Chloe302225

I personally think it was coming up in time for William and Kate to begin being the center of attention of the gossip mill again. The timing is so similar to how it has played out in the past.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sharont2305 said:


> I really cannot believe that William would have an affair, especially with all he witnessed as a child with his parents. I don't think he would want his children to go through what he did.


Except sometimes what we witness is actually what we do. We can break cycles or continue them. Often, we continue a negative cycle, regardless. I hope it's not true, though.


----------



## Welltraveled!

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Except sometimes what we witness is actually what we do. We can break cycles or continue them. Often, we continue a negative cycle, regardless. I hope it's not true, though.



Sadly some behaviors are learned; even against our own better judgment.


----------



## DeMonica

kemilia said:


> Generally, where there's smoke, there's fire.


Generally. Sometimes it's just malicious gossipmongering. First hand experience.


Sharont2305 said:


> I really cannot believe that William would have an affair, especially with all he witnessed as a child with his parents. I don't think he would want his children to go through what he did.


Unfortunately, I have seen cases when the  very people who should have known better because of their own sad experience did the very same thing to their loved ones, they had suffered from when growing up. I still hope it's nothing more than gossip.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not like the Royal family history book isn't _brimming_ over with stuff like this.

They're trying to suppress it in the UK but outside of that, this story seems to be leaking like the Titanic.

That Twitter thread is well worth a read, especially as to how the BRF might respond.


----------



## minababe

wow. that would be fierce..

btw did anyone else read that the parents of kate seems to have financial issues? their Party firm is not doing good anymore ..


----------



## doni

Sharont2305 said:


> I really cannot believe that William would have an affair, especially with all he witnessed as a child with his parents. I don't think he would want his children to go through what he did.



I don't particularly believe the gossip, which it is just that gossip, and may as well be truth or not. But I'd say the fact of a father's adulterous behavior (and in this case that of ancestors going back centuries) would rather be a factor pro-adultery than against. A father's behavior is more likely, not less, to be replicated, specially for a first son. William quite clearly loves and looks up to his father, plus seems to  get on very well with his father's former 'mistress'.

But, my view is that Charles was unfaithful to Camilla by marrying Diana, and not the other way round.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

doni said:


> I don't particularly believe the gossip, which it is just that gossip, and may as well be truth or not. But I'd say the fact of a father's adulterous behavior (and in this case that of ancestors going back centuries) would rather be a factor pro-adultery than against. A father's behavior is more likely, not less, to be replicated, specially for a first son. William quite clearly loves and looks up to his father, plus seems to  get on very well with his father's former 'mistress'.
> 
> But, my view is that Charles was unfaithful to Camilla by marrying Diana, and not the other way round.



Not sure how that works_ "Charles was unfaithful to Camilla by marrying Diana"_, Camilla is the who went off and got married while Charles was serving in the military.

At the time Camilla was also considered unsuitable. It was even thought Lord Mountbatten kept Charles away, and the Queen disapproved of her.


----------



## doni

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Not sure how that works_ "Charles was unfaithful to Camilla by marrying Diana"_, Camilla is the who went off and got married while Charles was serving in the military.
> 
> At the time Camilla was also considered unsuitable. It was even thought Lord Mountbatten kept Charles away, and the Queen disapproved of her.



Oh, it wasn't meant to be literal. Just that at the time of marrying Diana, Charles was already in a relationship with Camilla, which preceded the one with Diana. So it is not like he married Diana, and then went on to have a mistress.
Same with Camilla, she was unfaithful to her husband with Charles (with her husbands knowledge), but you could also say that she was unfaithful to Charles by marrying Parker-Bowles. I think by now it has been established that these two are very much in love and suited to each other. So I guess what I meant is that despite philandering and infidelities, in the end Prince Charles has been at the chore very loyal to the one woman, who is now by his side.


----------



## Sharont2305

Pre Diana, Charles had a few girlfriends plus Camilla who was married (what's the male equivalent of a mistress) So, he was unfaithful to all or some of those women too. Not sure of the time frame of when he actually started to see Camilla again after she had married Andrew.


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> I don't particularly believe the gossip, which it is just that gossip, and may as well be truth or not. But I'd say the fact of a father's adulterous behavior (and in this case that of ancestors going back centuries) would rather be a factor pro-adultery than against. A father's behavior is more likely, not less, to be replicated, specially for a first son. William quite clearly loves and looks up to his father, plus seems to  get on very well with his father's former 'mistress'.
> 
> But, my view is that Charles was unfaithful to Camilla by marrying Diana, and not the other way round.


Oh I know about the history of the normality of the affairs within the Royal Family and indeed the nobility. It seemed as though it was totally approved of.
This always makes me giggle
Famously, legend has it Camilla seduced Charles with the words: ‘My great-grandmother was the mistress of your great-great-grandfather — so how about it?’


----------



## daisychainz

doni said:


> Oh, it wasn't meant to be literal. Just that at the time of marrying Diana, Charles was already in a relationship with Camilla, which preceded the one with Diana. So it is not like he married Diana, and then went on to have a mistress.
> Same with Camilla, she was unfaithful to her husband with Charles (with her husbands knowledge), but you could also say that she was unfaithful to Charles by marrying Parker-Bowles. I think by now it has been established that these two are very much in love and suited to each other. So I guess what I meant is that despite philandering and infidelities, in the end Prince Charles has been at the chore very loyal to the one woman, who is now by his side.


Yes. People who love Diana so much do not like to hear it, but he and Camilla have the most fabulous love story. And it's fairly lifelong since they met so early.


----------



## lulilu

daisychainz said:


> Yes. People who love Diana so much do not like to hear it, but he and Camilla have the most fabulous love story. And it's fairly lifelong since they met so early.



I agree.  I think they didn't marry originally because the queen forbade it.  It is so clear that they love each other.

I also read somewhere that on the eve of his wedding to Diana, Charles gave Camilla a gold bracelet or some kind of jewelry.  Sad that he was forced into the marriage with Diana -- for all of them.


----------



## lulilu

I have read that Katherine might be wanting another baby.  If true, maybe it's in reaction to this gossip.


----------



## bag-mania

daisychainz said:


> Yes. People who love Diana so much do not like to hear it, but *he and Camilla have the most fabulous love story.* And it's fairly lifelong since they met so early.



Um, if your idea of a fabulous love story is making bad decisions and ruining the lives of other people around you but you think it’s okay because in the end it works out for you and the one you love.


----------



## bag-princess

daisychainz said:


> Yes. People who love Diana so much do not like to hear it, *but he and Camilla have the most fabulous love story.* And it's fairly lifelong since they met so early.




Fabulous love story!? [emoji15]


----------



## daisychainz

bag-mania said:


> Um, if your idea of a fabulous love story is making bad decisions and ruining the lives of other people around you but you think it’s okay because in the end it works out for you and the one you love.


"The course of true love never did run smooth. True love always encounters difficulties" - Shakespeare


----------



## bag-mania

daisychainz said:


> "The course of true love never did run smooth. True love always encounters difficulties" - Shakespeare



I want whatever you’re smoking. [emoji23]


----------



## doni

I do think that if Camila had been a beautiful, charming and shy young girl, and Diana an ugly, unbecoming and older aristocrat his family had pushed him to marry instead of the picture perfect fairy tale princess we saw in her, more people would have warmed up to Charles’ against-all-odds love story.

As for the adultery part, Charles had never been educated to think he was expected to be faithful to his wife. That is how and why arranged marriages worked among the blue blooded. The surprise was that Diana expected otherwise and did not play her role as she was supposed to.


----------



## bag-mania

doni said:


> I do think that if Camila had been a beautiful, charming and shy young girl, and Diana an ugly, unbecoming and older aristocrat his family had pushed him to marry instead of the picture perfect fairy tale princess we saw in her, more people would have warmed up to Charles’ against-all-odds love story.
> 
> As for the adultery part, Charles had never been educated to think he was expected to be faithful to his wife. That is how and why arranged marriages worked among the blue blooded. The surprise was that Diana expected otherwise and did not play her role as she was supposed to.



Maybe if Charles had been a man and stood up for what he wanted instead of submissively going along with what he was expected to do he could have had Camilla earlier. But he wasn’t. He dated lots of women between Camilla and Diana. He had plenty of choices, it wasn’t just those two. People also seem to be conveniently forgetting that Charles wasn’t ready to settle down and marry when he was dating Camila anyway. He went on to sow his wild oats for several years after Camilla. For her part Camilla married, had a couple kids, and made herself available for Charles later.

So two old cheaters finally get together in their 50s. Yep, a love story for the ages.


----------



## momtok

Well, some people repeat their parents' mistakes, and others witness their parents' 'sins' and consciously demand better of themselves.  I know the general outlook here is that the former behavior is common, but I can tell you that _*so too*_ is the latter.  (Speaking in terms of general population here, *not* speaking of any specific line like a royal line.)  I've encountered many people over the years who have gone that latter route, and very purposefully so, myself included.

As for Camilla and Charles .... uh, yeah .... I'll fall back on what I always say about adultery.  It's the bomb that throws shrapnel far and wide.  It's not all about the couple in lurve (that is not a misspelling).  One should never be so captivated by the lurve story that they forget the innocents.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

doni said:


> I do think that if Camila had been a beautiful, charming and shy young girl, and Diana an ugly, unbecoming and older aristocrat his family had pushed him to marry instead of the picture perfect fairy tale princess we saw in her, more people would have warmed up to Charles’ against-all-odds love story.
> 
> As for the adultery part, Charles had never been educated to think he was expected to be faithful to his wife. That is how and why arranged marriages worked among the blue blooded. The surprise was that Diana expected otherwise and did not play her role as she was supposed to.



You're really viewing known history through rose-coloured glasses and the wisdom of looking back in time.

Camilla was not considered suitable and it wasn't because of her looks.

Two marriages were ruined in the process of them getting together and Charles gaslit Diana for a long time pretending he and Camilla weren't having an affair.

I'm quite fond of Camilla now, but let's not change what really happened.

Are you really blaming Diana for not turning a blind eye?


----------



## DeMonica

doni said:


> I do think that if Camila had been a beautiful, charming and shy young girl, and Diana an ugly, unbecoming and older aristocrat his family had pushed him to marry instead of the picture perfect fairy tale princess we saw in her, more people would have warmed up to Charles’ against-all-odds love story.
> 
> As for the adultery part, Charles had never been educated to think he was expected to be faithful to his wife. That is how and why arranged marriages worked among the blue blooded. The surprise was that Diana expected otherwise and did not play her role as she was supposed to.


He wasn't raised on a desert island by gorillas. I'm sure he was just as familiar with moral standars like anybody else and he himself decided on acting the way he had done. The fact that you dated some people in the past does not give you green light to hook up with them later, after you promissed to be faithful to someone else.  When it comes to infidelity most people forget that Diana started having affairs herself pretty early on in the marriage. She came from a very troubled family herself. Most likely her infidelties have been reactions to Charles' affair with Camilla, but two wrongs don't make a right. IMO the best, practically the only good, example Prince William saw while growing up was probably the Queen and Prince Philip.
I still hope that it's a silly rumour. Kate is beautiful and  was definitely Will's choice, and they really seem to be into each other.


----------



## doni

DeMonica said:


> He wasn't raised on a desert island by gorillas. I'm sure he was just as familiar with moral standars like anybody else



One should not assume that everyone’s moral standards are the same...

I think also that in the past European attitudes towards adultery have been somewhat different that in, say, the US. It has been almost ‘de rigeur’ for example for a French President to keep a mistress. Although all this has been changing a lot.

As for Prince Philip being the example for non adulterous behaviour? Oh dear. Let’s just say he is old school.


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> As for Prince Philip being the example for non adulterous behaviour? Oh dear. Let’s just say he is old school.


Oh yes, rumour has it that there are a few Philips dotted around.


----------



## Sharont2305

DeMonica said:


> The fact that you dated some people in the past does not give you green light to hook up with them later, after you promissed to be faithful to someone else.


He didn't hook up with her later, he was having it off with her when he was courting Diana.


----------



## DeMonica

doni said:


> One should not assume that everyone’s moral standards are the same...


The moral standards are general, what you decide to apply in your life  is personal.

[QUOTE="doni, post: 33020889, member: 82498"*]I think also that in the past European attitudes towards adultery have been somewhat different that in, say, the US.* It has been almost ‘de rigeur’ for example for a French President to keep a mistress. Although all this has been changing a lot.

As for Prince Philip being the example for non adulterous behaviour? Oh dear. Let’s just say he is old school.[/QUOTE]
No, it's a totally wrong assumption for more reasons than one. Europe as you might know is big and consists of several different nations, languages, religions and cultures, however they are all based on classic and Christian philosophies . While certain behaviours are/were slightly more tolerated in one culture than in another one, no-one is/were applauding adultery in any parts of Europe. It's just a popular myth on the other side of the pond. Infidelities happened/happen with a same frequency in the Judeo/Christian culture and  about as much accepted or approved, too. It's rather the rich who think that they are above the rules or norms, but that's pretty universal unfortunately.

Prince Philip and the Queen managed to make their marriage work, even if they had encountered an occasional bump or two.


----------



## daisychainz

momtok said:


> Well, some people repeat their parents' mistakes, and others witness their parents' 'sins' and consciously demand better of themselves.  I know the general outlook here is that the former behavior is common, but I can tell you that _*so too*_ is the latter.  (Speaking in terms of general population here, *not* speaking of any specific line like a royal line.)  I've encountered many people over the years who have gone that latter route, and very purposefully so, myself included.
> 
> As for Camilla and Charles .... uh, yeah .... I'll fall back on what I always say about adultery.  It's the bomb that throws shrapnel far and wide.  It's not all about the couple in lurve (that is not a misspelling).  One should never be so captivated by the lurve story that they forget the innocents.


The only truly innocent people are kids. Diana was an adulteress, too. Her admitted affair went on at least 5 years and who knows what she was doing before/after. They both destroyed that family and affected their kids.


----------



## momtok

daisychainz said:


> The only truly innocent people are kids. Diana was an adulteress, too. Her admitted affair went on at least 5 years and who knows what she was doing before/after. They both destroyed that family and affected their kids.



Yes, I know that.   I'm not sure how to read your reply, but are you suggesting I'm trying to defend Diana from her own affairs?  If so, no, wrong assumption.  If you think I'm defending _anyone _having an affair, man, you don't know me, lol.

 I am indeed referring to the children, and I mean the children on both sides, as well as OCs.  In this case, the Bowles's had kids too, didn't they?  They had to grow up with this.  (Would have to check.)  I'm also referring to any other family members who may have experienced fall-out from an affair they were not involved in.  Speaking in general there.


----------



## bag-mania

daisychainz said:


> The only truly innocent people are kids. Diana was an adulteress, too. Her admitted affair went on at least 5 years and who knows what she was doing before/after. They both destroyed that family and affected their kids.



We'll never know whether Diana would have committed adultery if she hadn't discovered early on that her husband loved someone else more than her.

I can't blame Diana for trying to find love where she could. I hope she did manage to find some happiness in her short life.


----------



## rose60610

The more famous one is, the bigger the public magnifying glass is. Then there's the media orchestrating and pulling ALL the strings. They choose who to gossip about and to what degree how vicious or innocent the gossip will appear. They can choose what rumors to spread or which to quash due to which narratives to protect or promote. 

Is a certain figure well regarded by the press? If so, s/he can get away with anything, a million affairs, criminal behavior, etc. Another figure not well liked, or a threat to a contrived narrative? Then the slightest misstep is met with a barrage of hysteria. Any unconfirmed negative rumors are taken as gospel. Any good deeds are conveniently unreported. 

The media have always fed on the royals. And other prominent figures. Pays the bills! 

Then there are those who yearn to be famous and do/say the most stupid and outrageous stuff just so they get attention.


----------



## Sharont2305

momtok said:


> Yes, I know that.   I'm not sure how to read your reply, but are you suggesting I'm trying to defend Diana from her own affairs?  If so, no, wrong assumption.  If you think I'm defending _anyone _having an affair, man, you don't know me, lol.
> 
> I am indeed referring to the children, and I mean the children on both sides, as well as OCs.  In this case, the Bowles's had kids too, didn't they?  They had to grow up with this.  (Would have to check.)  I'm also referring to any other family members who may have experienced fall-out from an affair they were not involved in.  Speaking in general there.


Yes, the Parker Bowles had children, born in 1974 and 1978, Prince Charles is Tom's godfather and one of his middle names is Charles.


----------



## momtok

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, the Parker Bowles had children, born in 1974 and 1978, Prince Charles is Tom's godfather and one of his middle names is Charles.



Oh man, UGH, especially on the duplication of that name.  I have some of that going on in, ahem, my own family's history as well, actually, in triplicate.  That's just, ugh.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-mania said:


> We'll never know whether Diana would have committed adultery if she hadn't discovered early on that her husband loved someone else more than her.
> 
> I can't blame Diana for trying to find love where she could. I hope she did manage to find some happiness in her short life.




Even after she divorced, though, she ran around on some of the men she was with- she ran around on Hewitt despite being obsessed with him, and it was also noted in her set that she had at least two others in the cut when she was dating Khan.


----------



## bag-mania

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Even after she divorced, though, she ran around on some of the men she was with- she ran around on Hewitt despite being obsessed with him, and it was also noted in her set that she had at least two others in the cut when she was dating Khan.



So? She was single again and she wasn’t committed to any of them. Are you saying that as a divorced woman she should only have dated one man?


----------



## minababe

can we talk about William and kate here?


----------



## Sharont2305

It’s been revealed Prince William has been secretly shadowing Britain’s top spies for the last 3 weeks. The Duke of Cambridge embedded with agents from MI5, MI6 and GCHQ
He also saw live operations against terrorist cells in the UK and against Islamic State in Syria


----------



## minababe

Sharont2305 said:


> It’s been revealed Prince William has been secretly shadowing Britain’s top spies for the last 3 weeks. The Duke of Cambridge embedded with agents from MI5, MI6 and GCHQ
> He also saw live operations against terrorist cells in the UK and against Islamic State in Syria



I don't get why they made it public. for what reason?
it's not like he would have something to say when it Comes to attacks or what ever.


----------



## pixiejenna

Ita I don't feel like they should have made that information public.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think it was PR for both William and Mi6 /5.


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> It’s been revealed Prince William has been secretly shadowing Britain’s top spies for the last 3 weeks. The Duke of Cambridge embedded with agents from MI5, MI6 and GCHQ
> He also saw live operations against terrorist cells in the UK and against Islamic State in Syria


So, if Daniel Craig resigns he can replace him.


----------



## chowlover2

DeMonica said:


> So, if Daniel Craig resigns he can replace him.


----------



## buffym

If this is true it will do the opposite of making the story go away.


----------



## redney

"Human rights?"


----------



## bag-mania

I'm confused about this so-called scandal. Is it real or is the Daily Beast trying to stimulate readership with vague accusations? I don't see other gossip sites picking it up.


----------



## Encore Hermes

I think ‘in touch’ picked it up which is t saying much


----------



## Tivo

There is way too much smoke for there not to be some fire.


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> I'm confused about this so-called scandal. Is it real or is the Daily Beast trying to stimulate readership with vague accusations? I don't see other gossip sites picking it up.



I think there's some truth to these affair rumors. Kensington Palace did absolutely nothing to protect Meghan from the crazy media circus, the racism, etc because she provided cover for W&K. And now, british royal reporters are absolutely terrified to report even a whiff of this story while Kensington Palace is so trigger-happy to send  cease & desist letters and/or lawsuits for an "alleged affair"? Something is definitely going on and I honestly think Roses' parents will not let these rumors die down. There's too much of an opportunity for them.

Also, just a feeling but I think William has likely cheated on Kate with more than one woman. Something tells me, Rose is not the first.


----------



## youngster

Nobody can really know what goes on inside a marriage but I take my cue from Kate.  She looks relaxed, confident, and extremely happy.  Nobody can fake that day after day.  It just jumps out at me in ever photo of her, how happy and great she looks.  Will has always been more reserved but he looks really relaxed and happy too.  Their body language is great. I remember when Charles and Diana's marriage was crumbling and Charles' was carrying on with Camilla, they looked solemn at the best of times and miserable at other times and could not put enough distance between themselves.

The rumors swirl around every couple in the family at some point in their lives.  The press still brings up rumors about Prince Philip and his supposed affairs and he's in his 90's.  Apparently, it's Will's turn now.  They've got no photos, no video, it's all whispers and insinuation and unnamed sources. Classic scandal sheet click bait.  In 2 or 3 years or so, it will be Harry and Meghan's turn.  The stories will say that Harry is tired of Meghan's controlling ways, he doesn't like her Hollywood type friends, he wants his old friends back, they'll snap a pic of him talking with some attractive woman and, _voilà_, cook up affair rumors and run with it for years.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> I think there's some truth to these affair rumors. Kensington Palace did absolutely nothing to protect Meghan from the crazy media circus, the racism, etc because she provided cover for W&K. And now, british royal reporters are absolutely terrified to report even a whiff of this story while Kensington Palace is so trigger-happy to send  cease & desist letters and/or lawsuits for an "alleged affair"? Something is definitely going on and *I honestly think Roses' parents will not let these rumors die down. There's too much of an opportunity for them.*
> 
> Also, just a feeling but I think William has likely cheated on Kate with more than one woman. Something tells me, Rose is not the first.



What opportunity could there be for Rose's parents? Is it considered glamorous to be the parents of a royal mistress? I can see how these rumors got started. Rose is married to a wealthy, much older man. She could be considered by many to be a gold digger, perfect for the role of the other woman. I can't say William didn't have an affair with her, but so far there isn't one bit of solid evidence or a reliable source to show he did.

I think William was trying to get the rumors squashed to protect his family. It is backfiring on him. People assume the worst and many would rather believe the legal action means he had the affair.


----------



## bag-princess

youngster said:


> Nobody can really know what goes on inside a marriage but I take my cue from Kate.  She looks relaxed, confident, and extremely happy.  Nobody can fake that day after day.  It just jumps out at me in ever photo of her, how happy and great she looks.  Will has always been more reserved but he looks really relaxed and happy too.  Their body language is great. I remember when Charles and Diana's marriage was crumbling and Charles' was carrying on with Camilla, they looked solemn at the best of times and miserable at other times and could not put enough distance between themselves.
> 
> .



There have been plenty of times people have commented about how she looks stressed. As you said nobody knows what goes on in a marriage but I would not count on her happy pictures meaning there’s no truth to it.  Kate knows her role very well. She’s going to be queen and these little chicken heads aren’t going to change that no matter what.


----------



## RAINDANCE

bag-mania said:


> I'm confused about this so-called scandal. Is it real or is the Daily Beast trying to stimulate readership with vague accusations? I don't see other gossip sites picking it up.



My guess would be that Rose Hanbury is the real source of the "Catherine doesn't like Megan" gossip that emerged late last year and so Hanbury is being frozen out of their inner circle as a result.


----------



## youngster

Well, Kate may have looked stressed at various times because someone shoved a camera in her face when she wasn't expecting it.  She also has 3 children ages 5 and under which would definitely be the cause of some stress on occasion, all by itself.

I haven't read this entire thread so I don't know if someone has mentioned this but both Will and Harry had a front row seat to the disintegration of their parent's marriage and the pain that Charles' affair with Camilla caused their mother and the massive damage that it did to the family from a PR standpoint. I think they are both way less likely to ever engage in affairs as a result, especially since they both seem to care very much about their wives and certainly care very much about their children. I can't imagine them wanting to visit the same type of pain on their own children that they experienced.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> Nobody can really know what goes on inside a marriage but I take my cue from Kate.  She looks relaxed, confident, and extremely happy.  Nobody can fake that day after day.  It just jumps out at me in ever photo of her, how happy and great she looks.  Will has always been more reserved but he looks really relaxed and happy too.  Their body language is great. I remember when Charles and Diana's marriage was crumbling and Charles' was carrying on with Camilla, they looked solemn at the best of times and miserable at other times and could not put enough distance between themselves.
> 
> The rumors swirl around every couple in the family at some point in their lives.  The press still brings up rumors about Prince Philip and his supposed affairs and he's in his 90's.  Apparently, it's Will's turn now.  They've got no photos, no video, it's all whispers and insinuation and unnamed sources. Classic scandal sheet click bait.  In 2 or 3 years or so, it will be Harry and Meghan's turn.  The stories will say that Harry is tired of Meghan's controlling ways, he doesn't like her Hollywood type friends, he wants his old friends back, they'll snap a pic of him talking with some attractive woman and, _voilà_, cook up affair rumors and run with it for years.


I too would prefer to disbelieve this.....however, I did hear someone said the palace only bothers to respond to things (deny) when they are true.  Hope not.


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> I too would prefer to disbelieve this.....however, I did hear someone said the palace only bothers to respond to things (deny) when they are true.  Hope not.



Well, that would really impact their credibility in the long run, if everything they deny is actually true!    Someone would have written a lengthy article on that and come up with dozens of examples over the years that shows the Palace can't be trusted to put out a truthful statement.  It would also mean the Kate and MM feud is real and I don't think it is or it is just growing pains as they all figure out their new normal.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> Well, that would really impact their credibility in the long run, if everything they deny is actually true!    Someone would have written a lengthy article on that and come up with dozens of examples over the years that shows the Palace can't be trusted to put out a truthful statement.  It would also mean the Kate and MM feud is real and I don't think it is or it is just growing pains as they all figure out their new normal.


did the palace speak about the kate and megan feud?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> did the palace speak about the kate and megan feud?



No, I don't think they did. But then accused adultery is a much more damaging rumor than a feud.


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> did the palace speak about the kate and megan feud?



They issued a statement from what I recall, a few months ago, about the alleged incident where Kate was in tears and/or upset about Meghan berating the staff.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> Well, that would really impact their credibility in the long run, if everything they deny is actually true!    Someone would have written a lengthy article on that and come up with dozens of examples over the years that shows the Palace can't be trusted to put out a truthful statement.  It would also mean the Kate and MM feud is real and I don't think it is or it is just growing pains as they all figure out their new normal.


the point was not that everything they say is a lie but that an unfounded rumor wouldn't be responded to


----------



## daisychainz

I do believe in the saying where there is smoke there's fire so something is happening. Perhaps it was just flirtation that Kate has seen - from William, Rose, or both - and decided to put an end to the friendship. I think it's common for women to kick a friend to the curb if they see flirtation towards the husband/boyfriend. Kate and Rose look quite similar I think.


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> I do believe in the saying where there is smoke there's fire so something is happening. Perhaps it was just flirtation that Kate has seen - from William, Rose, or both - and decided to put an end to the friendship. I think it's common for women to kick a friend to the curb if they see flirtation towards the husband/boyfriend. Kate and Rose look quite similar I think.


I certainly don't want to believe he cheated. But I can see where as future king he would be very attractive to a lot of women.


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> I certainly don't want to believe he cheated. But I can see where as future king he would be very attractive to a lot of women.



Yes, I am sure he has had women throwing themselves at him pretty much his whole life.  He's probably quite good at ignoring it or giving them the polite snub!


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> Yes, I am sure he has had women throwing themselves at him pretty much his whole life.  He's probably quite good at ignoring it or giving them the polite snub!


hopefully he is....I've said it before here and I'll say it again. I have a soft spot for these two since they lost their mother


----------



## Tivo

William is a man. He’s not above temptation. But like bag princess said, Kate isn’t gonna let the chicken heads mess up her groove.


----------



## lulu212121

If any of this were to be true, I'd be more scared of Kate's mom than the palace.


----------



## bag-princess

youngster said:


> Well, Kate may have looked stressed at various times because someone shoved a camera in her face when she wasn't expecting it.  She also has 3 children ages 5 and under which would definitely be the cause of some stress on occasion, all by itself.
> 
> I haven't read this entire thread so I don't know if someone has mentioned this but both Will and Harry had a front row seat to the disintegration of their parent's marriage and the pain that Charles' affair with Camilla caused their mother and the massive damage that it did to the family from a PR standpoint. I think they are both way less likely to ever engage in affairs as a result, especially since they both seem to care very much about their wives and certainly care very much about their children. I can't imagine them wanting to visit the same type of pain on their own children that they experienced.



And yet men do it all the time even after having gone through it themselves with their own parents. 
Lots of men care about their wives and still cheat.


----------



## bag-mania

Hmm, still not convinced. Time will tell I suppose. One thing I feel sure of, if he did cheat there is no danger of him returning to her. Unlike his father I can't see him clinging to a mistress.


----------



## rose60610

Men who are wealthy and/or in high positions have women throwing themselves at them all the time, bragging how they met or dated them even if it isn't true. Look at professional athletes and other celebrities. The media rags love to stir up things. Whether William strayed isn't to say it's true though he has plenty "opportunity", like other famous men. Kate appears happy all the time and plays her royal role well. I love the phrase "Kate isn’t gonna let the chicken heads mess up her groove."


----------



## bag-princess

rose60610 said:


> Men who are wealthy and/or in high positions have women throwing themselves at them all the time, bragging how they met or dated them even if it isn't true. Look at professional athletes and other celebrities. The media rags love to stir up things. Whether William strayed isn't to say it's true though he has plenty "opportunity", like other famous men. Kate appears happy all the time and plays her royal role well
> *. I love the phrase "Kate isn’t gonna let the chicken heads mess up her groove*."




[emoji1] well she isn’t!  She’s unbothered by any of this mess - true or not!  That’s why she can look so happy - she is because she knows her position is very secure!


----------



## youngster

bag-princess said:


> And yet men do it all the time even after having gone through it themselves with their own parents.
> Lots of men care about their wives and still cheat.



True!  But, if hurting Kate or his children is not a problem for Will, then perhaps a bigger deterrent would be the harm he would do to the Firm.  I don't live in the U.K. but my impression is that the monarchy would be damaged by yet another scandal involving the heir.  I don't think Will would risk that. There are already plenty of people who think the monarchy is on its last legs as it is and I think Will is smart enough not to give them more ammunition.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Hmm, still not convinced. Time will tell I suppose. One thing I feel sure of, if he did cheat there is no danger of him returning to her. Unlike his father I can't see him clinging to a mistress.


well his father, I guess, was in love with Camilla from before he married Diana.  Wonder why she married someone else.


----------



## daisychainz

sdkitty said:


> well his father, I guess, was in love with Camilla from before he married Diana.  Wonder why she married someone else.


It's a funny story you can Google, at least I find it humorous  It is like a comedy of errors, but all orchestrated by the queen.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> well his father, I guess, was in love with Camilla from before he married Diana.  Wonder why she married someone else.



Unlike the revisionist history that has been fed to us since the 90s, Charles and Camilla apparently never professed their great love to each other back when they first dated.  They dated and were very close in the early 70s but then Charles went off to serve in the Royal Navy. He never asked Camilla to wait for him and their relationship supposedly ended for several years. Camilla had been romantically involved with Andrew Parker Bowles since before Charles. She must have loved Bowles at that time, so she married him.


----------



## hellosunshine

youngster said:


> Nobody can really know what goes on inside a marriage but I take my cue from Kate.  She looks relaxed, confident, and extremely happy.  Nobody can fake that day after day.  It just jumps out at me in ever photo of her, how happy and great she looks.  Will has always been more reserved but he looks really relaxed and happy too.  Their body language is great. I remember when Charles and Diana's marriage was crumbling and Charles' was carrying on with Camilla, they looked solemn at the best of times and miserable at other times and could not put enough distance between themselves.
> 
> The rumors swirl around every couple in the family at some point in their lives.  The press still brings up rumors about Prince Philip and his supposed affairs and he's in his 90's.  Apparently, it's Will's turn now.  They've got no photos, no video, it's all whispers and insinuation and unnamed sources. Classic scandal sheet click bait.  In 2 or 3 years or so, it will be Harry and Meghan's turn.  The stories will say that Harry is tired of Meghan's controlling ways, he doesn't like her Hollywood type friends, he wants his old friends back, they'll snap a pic of him talking with some attractive woman and, _voilà_, cook up affair rumors and run with it for years.



Press events and engagements are not good times to judge Kate. She knows that those photos are important in selling her public image so of course, you will not see her looking distressed, uncomfortable, or whatever. 

You are right..there are no images...yet. Personally, the biggest indication that something is brewing is that in the past wild rumors (and understand that there has been a lot of crazy, absolutely absurd stories about the royals) were just ignored. You just let the rumors die down. However, in this particular case the palace is working overtime to squash these rumors..going so far as to target even Twitter tweets. Thus far, there have been multiple reporters and just fans on Twitter that have come forward saying that they have received orders to delete tweets regarding allegations of cheating. Some have received warnings from lawyers representing Kensington Palace and in just the last few hours..the absolutely absurd claim that looking into an "alleged affair" is an infringement upon Williams' human rights! Are you kidding me?!! Anyways, it's curious and interesting to note why the change in strategy on how to deal with "rumors". Maybe William doth protest too much?!

Something is definitely fishy and these lawsuits are only bringing MORE attention to the rumor.



bag-mania said:


> What opportunity could there be for Rose's parents? Is it considered glamorous to be the parents of a royal mistress? I can see how these rumors got started. Rose is married to a wealthy, much older man. She could be considered by many to be a gold digger, perfect for the role of the other woman. I can't say William didn't have an affair with her, but so far there isn't one bit of solid evidence or a reliable source to show he did.
> 
> I think William was trying to get the rumors squashed to protect his family. It is backfiring on him. People assume the worst and many would rather believe the legal action means he had the affair.



The opportunity is the same as it was for Camilla and look where she is now. 



RAINDANCE said:


> My guess would be that Rose Hanbury is the real source of the "Catherine doesn't like Megan" gossip that emerged late last year and so Hanbury is being frozen out of their inner circle as a result.



Nope. That came from Kate's staff to shift attention away from these cheating rumors. There is mild evidence of it too. 

See, the interesting thing to note is that the cheating occured around during Kate's pregnancy with Prince Louis.



youngster said:


> Well, Kate may have looked stressed at various times because someone shoved a camera in her face when she wasn't expecting it.  She also has 3 children ages 5 and under which would definitely be the cause of some stress on occasion, all by itself.
> 
> I haven't read this entire thread so I don't know if someone has mentioned this but both Will and Harry had a front row seat to the disintegration of their parent's marriage and the pain that Charles' affair with Camilla caused their mother and the massive damage that it did to the family from a PR standpoint. I think they are both way less likely to ever engage in affairs as a result, especially since they both seem to care very much about their wives and certainly care very much about their children. I can't imagine them wanting to visit the same type of pain on their own children that they experienced.



You would imagine that people who have experienced the impact of adultery in their family would never engage in such things but life happens and you'd have to understand the circumstances in which William & Charles found themselves in. There was and there is a lot of pressure on them to settle down to bring stability to the monarchy and to basically root it with a definitive line of succession. We know that William and Kate dated, broke up for several years, he dated around, Kate waited for him and we know that he did ask a previous girlfriend to consider settling down with him and she did not want the pressure and the media intensity of becoming part of the BRF. Btw, I'm only relaying here what has been shared by royal reporters since the inception of William & Kate's dating relationship to their marriage. Anyways, who is to say that perhaps William found himself in a similar situation as Charles where he loves someone else? Maybe it's Rose or maybe it's not. Either way, stuff like this happens when your heart (not mind) is not present in a relationship.



sdkitty said:


> I too would prefer to disbelieve this.....however, I did hear someone said the palace only bothers to respond to things (deny) when they are true.  Hope not.



I've read similar as well. Also, there have been even more wild stories about the BRF and it's always crickets. A small whiff of infidelity and Kensington Palace is asking people to delete tweets and threatening lawsuits. Very weird stuff. Very unlike them.



youngster said:


> Well, that would really impact their credibility in the long run, if everything they deny is actually true!    Someone would have written a lengthy article on that and come up with dozens of examples over the years that shows the Palace can't be trusted to put out a truthful statement.  It would also mean the Kate and MM feud is real and I don't think it is or it is just growing pains as they all figure out their new normal.



No, it's not every single story. You have to look at the context and the usual pattern of response from Kensington Palace.

Also, the Kate/Meghan feud has more to do with Harry & William if anything. Plus, I believe Kensington Palace only responded to the racist or racial undertones of articles that were being written about Meghan upon her introduction. I remember the biggest response was towards TheDailyFail (or DailyMail) where they titled an article "Harry's Girl is (almost) Straight Out of Compton" which was an absolute trash of an article.



sdkitty said:


> did the palace speak about the kate and megan feud?



No, they have not. Through Meghan's entire pregnancy, she's gotten so much cruelty towards her and it's been silence from Kensington Palace. Numerous articles defaming her character and many planted stories by Kate's staff/friends but it's okay because reporters heads are turned the other way and not paying attention to the real, juicy story in their rose bush.



youngster said:


> They issued a statement from what I recall, a few months ago, about the alleged incident where Kate was in tears and/or upset about Meghan berating the staff.



I don't think so. Was there an official statement from Kensington Palace, itself? I do not remember.



youngster said:


> Yes, I am sure he has had women throwing themselves at him pretty much his whole life.  He's probably quite good at ignoring it or giving them the polite snub!



LOL, no disrespect to you but at this point...you seem more interested in saving their marriage than William is.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

daisychainz said:


> It's a funny story you can Google, at least I find it humorous  It is like a comedy of errors, but all orchestrated by the queen.



There you go with that revisionist history again, via pro Camilla/Charles glasses. It's well documented that that's not the way it happened.  Camilla while considered a jovial companion for Charles, was not considered appropriate for him to marry.

After Diana died, it was only through Charles' _constant_ campaigning that the Queen capitulated to his request that they be seen together for functions and finally to be married.  He even hired PR specialist Mark Bolland from 1997-2002 to rehab his image in the public eye and to make his relationship with Camilla more palatable to the public.

And you can Google that.

Alrighty, what's happening with Kate, Wills and the Marchioness?  The story is still making the rounds everywhere except the UK where I suspect the BRF has made moves to smother it, especially since that denial and vague threat by Richard Kay that anyone printing the story will be sued.  A big do over "nothing".......


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-mania said:


> So? She was single again and she wasn’t committed to any of them. Are you saying that as a divorced woman she should only have dated one man?



No.

What I'm saying is Diana ran around in her marriage (although not to the level that Chuck did- there are confirmed reports form people who worked with them on this) and that in her subsequent relationships, she ran around on the men she was with while wanting absolute fidelity from them. This is part of why Hewitt left (she screwed with him while he was married, and she demanded he leave his wife for her despite running around with two other men at the time) and why the surgeon left her ( she tried to pressure him to marry her and he found out she was cheating on him.)



bag-mania said:


> Unlike the revisionist history that has been fed to us since the 90s, Charles and Camilla apparently never professed their great love to each other back when they first dated.  They dated and were very close in the early 70s but then Charles went off to serve in the Royal Navy. He never asked Camilla to wait for him and their relationship supposedly ended for several years. Camilla had been romantically involved with Andrew Parker Bowles since before Charles. She must have loved Bowles at that time, so she married him.



You want a real kick in the trousers?

While Camilla and Charles were married to their respective spouses, it was confirmed by their friends and employees that_* Anne was having an affair on her husband with Mr. Parker-Bowles*_! They really do keep it in the family, don't they?


----------



## youngster

Will has the right to defend himself.  He doesn't have to sit back and take it and pretend it doesn't bother him to have his name dragged in the mud.  If I were accused of something that I knew was false, not something trivial but something important, I'd sue too and wouldn't hesitate.  I think most people would, especially if you've got deep pockets like the BRF.  

Also, in Britain, the defendant in a libel suit has the burden of proof.  They have to prove in court what they wrote or said was true.  It's the opposite from the U.S.  So, it's a pretty easy way to call the press out and let them know they are going to have to provide proof of what they wrote in a court of law, so bring it, and that is what is likely helping kill the story in the UK. The papers can't prove it and then they'd have to retract, apologize, and maybe even pay damages.


----------



## hellosunshine

youngster said:


> Will has the right to defend himself.  He doesn't have to sit back and take it and pretend it doesn't bother him to have his name dragged in the mud.  If I were accused of something that I knew was false, not something trivial but something important, I'd sue too and wouldn't hesitate.  I think most people would, especially if you've got deep pockets like the BRF.
> 
> Also, in Britain, the defendant in a libel suit has the burden of proof.  They have to prove in court what they wrote or said was true.  It's the opposite from the U.S.  So, it's a pretty easy way to call the press out and let them know they are going to have to provide proof of what they wrote in a court of law, so bring it, and that is what is likely helping kill the story in the UK. The papers can't prove it and then they'd have to retract, apologize, and maybe even pay damages.



Honest question - but do you really think this is the first time a tabloid rag has published "claims" of infidelity from a member of the BRF? Why the insane reaction to target people on Twitter and Instagram? It's a little much, no?!


----------



## youngster

hellosunshine said:


> Honest question - but do you really think this is the first time a tabloid rag has published "claims" of infidelity from a member of the BRF? Why the insane reaction to target people on Twitter and Instagram? It's a little much, no?!



Honestly, I have no idea how many times members of the BRF have been accused of infidelity over the years.  Probably lots and lots.  Pretty much all of them have been accused at one point or another I'm sure.  Could be that Will is really, really sensitive on this subject. It might be a real trigger for him.  If he is truly innocent, he might be outraged that he's being accused, especially given the history of his parents, and he doesn't just want to let it go without defending himself.  

Could be that the marchioness is innocent as well and this might be destroying her life and her marriage.  There are real consequences to malicious gossip. These are real people after all, despite their titles and wealth.  So, I just prefer to give them the benefit of the doubt over the tabloids and the gossips.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The story has legs simply because of the way it's been handled by the BRF and William in particular. Richard Kay's veiled threat about legal action being considered speaks volumes. 

They usually let stories run their course (ie they've been _more_ than happy for all these dog-whistling stories about Meghan to play out in the DM and Sun which really do border on defamation as well) but this is the story they're going to try and bury? It was only a minor rumour until the reaction.  Those Twitter feeds a few pages back tell quite a story.

Something isn't right in the water.


----------



## youngster

FreeSpirit71 said:


> They usually let stories run their course (ie they've been _more_ than happy for all these dog-whistling stories about Meghan to play out in the DM and Sun which really do border on defamation as well) but this is the story they're going to try and bury? It was only a minor rumour until the reaction.  Those Twitter feeds a few pages back tell quite a story..



Harry is independently wealthy. I'd totally applaud him for taking on the press over false stories about Meghan. Just like I think it's fine for Will to do the same for Kate and himself.  They shouldn't have to just sit back and let writers and gossips just say whatever they want, with no proof.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's not what I'm saying. There have been _plenty_ of salacious, supposed rumours about William before. Jetting off to the boy's weekend ski-trip where was actually pictured with his arm around a brunette. He skipped Commonwealth Day services to go and it apparently upset the Queen.

His last minute decision to attend his ex  and "first love" Jecca Craig's wedding alone - that one generated a few Daily Mail articles. 

And yet....nothing.  No-one was threatened with legal action.

It's the smothering of this one, and the article by Richard Kay who is a BRF writer and the mention of legality that sets it apart.


----------



## youngster

I have no idea, maybe he was told to ignore these other stories by his father or his advisors? Maybe he's older now and taking control and making his own decisions and decided to push back at the press?  Maybe the marchioness and her husband (he's a marquise, right?) asked him to do whatever he could to squash the stories because it was making their lives miserable.


----------



## Mumotons

youngster said:


> Nobody can really know what goes on inside a marriage but I take my cue from Kate.  She looks relaxed, confident, and extremely happy.  Nobody can fake that day after day.  It just jumps out at me in ever photo of her, how happy and great she looks.  Will has always been more reserved but he looks really relaxed and happy too.  Their body language is great. I remember when Charles and Diana's marriage was crumbling and Charles' was carrying on with Camilla, they looked solemn at the best of times and miserable at other times and could not put enough distance between themselves.
> 
> The rumors swirl around every couple in the family at some point in their lives.  The press still brings up rumors about Prince Philip and his supposed affairs and he's in his 90's.  Apparently, it's Will's turn now.  They've got no photos, no video, it's all whispers and insinuation and unnamed sources. Classic scandal sheet click bait.  In 2 or 3 years or so, it will be Harry and Meghan's turn.  The stories will say that Harry is tired of Meghan's controlling ways, he doesn't like her Hollywood type friends, he wants his old friends back, they'll snap a pic of him talking with some attractive woman and, _voilà_, cook up affair rumors and run with it for years.



Totally agree with this


----------



## Sharont2305

BagsNBaguettes said:


> This is part of why Hewitt left (she screwed with him while he was married, and she demanded he leave his wife for her despite running around with two other men at the time) and why the surgeon left her ( she tried to pressure him to marry her and he found out she was cheating on him.)


Hewitt has never married, you must mean Oliver Hoare. Oliver was married at the time of his affair with Diana.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Honest question - but do you really think this is the first time a tabloid rag has published "claims" of infidelity from a member of the BRF? Why the insane reaction to target people on Twitter and Instagram? It's a little much, no?!


I like the picture of Kate you’ve chosen for your avatar.  You didn’t mean it to be kind, I fully understand that, however one of the things I appreciate about her is the way she focuses her attention and energy on the people she’s with, not the press.  Her laughter and expression are genuine, she’s not smiling into the camera all the time, and we see many unguarded shots of her as a result.  I think that’s great.


----------



## daisychainz

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There you go with that revisionist history again, via pro Camilla/Charles glasses. It's well documented that that's not the way it happened.  Camilla while considered a jovial companion for Charles, was not considered appropriate for him to marry.
> 
> After Diana died, it was only through Charles' _constant_ campaigning that the Queen capitulated to his request that they be seen together for functions and finally to be married.  He even hired PR specialist Mark Bolland from 1997-2002 to rehab his image in the public eye and to make his relationship with Camilla more palatable to the public.
> 
> And you can Google that.
> 
> Alrighty, what's happening with Kate, Wills and the Marchioness?  The story is still making the rounds everywhere except the UK where I suspect the BRF has made moves to smother it, especially since that denial and vague threat by Richard Kay that anyone printing the story will be sued.  A big do over "nothing".......


There I go with revisionist history? I don't understand your reply? You might not know what I was referencing. I'll just assume you don't.


----------



## bag-mania

BagsNBaguettes said:


> While Camilla and Charles were married to their respective spouses, it was confirmed by their friends and employees that_* Anne was having an affair on her husband with Mr. Parker-Bowles*_! They really do keep it in the family, don't they?



Anne and Andrew Parker-Bowles dated back in the early 70s during one of his breaks from Camilla (but before they married). Like her brother Charles, Anne chose to revisit the past when it came to love. Apparently Anne and Andrew are still close friends today even though they eventually married other people later in life.


----------



## bag-mania

BagsNBaguettes said:


> What I'm saying is Diana ran around in her marriage (although not to the level that Chuck did- there are confirmed reports form people who worked with them on this) and that in her subsequent relationships, she ran around on the men she was with while wanting absolute fidelity from them. This is part of why Hewitt left (she screwed with him while he was married, and she demanded he leave his wife for her despite running around with two other men at the time) and why the surgeon left her ( she tried to pressure him to marry her and he found out she was cheating on him.)



This is rather harsh and isn't even true. As Sharont2305 mentioned, Hewitt is a confirmed bachelor and was considered by many to be a womanizer. There was no wife for Diana to "demand" he leave for her. I don't understand the backlash against Diana. In the years since her death there has been an effort to portray her as a hopeless neurotic and now, apparently, a slut. Books are written by authors who want to increase their sales by including titillating gossip passed off as fact. None of it can be disproved since the subject is dead. Diana certainly had her relationships but you shouldn't use them as evidence that she was promiscuous and cheated on everyone.


----------



## minababe

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not what I'm saying. There have been _plenty_ of salacious, supposed rumours about William before. Jetting off to the boy's weekend ski-trip where was actually pictured with his arm around a brunette. He skipped Commonwealth Day services to go and it apparently upset the Queen.
> 
> His last minute decision to attend his ex  and "first love" Jecca Craig's wedding alone - that one generated a few Daily Mail articles.
> 
> And yet....nothing.  No-one was threatened with legal action.
> 
> It's the smothering of this one, and the article by Richard Kay who is a BRF writer and the mention of legality that sets it apart.



true I saw some years ago a Video of William in the Background really intmate with a women, she was def not kate ..at a Ski trip with some friends ..


----------



## buffym

I think there are quite a few times Kate seems less engaged with the person next to her or in front of her. It doesn’t make her a bad person, especially with the many cameras in front of her but I do believe she plays to the cameras sometimes. 

It is noticeable when she’s the only one staring at the camera.

Some examples


----------



## DeMonica

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That's not what I'm saying. There have been _plenty_ of salacious, supposed rumours about William before. Jetting off to the boy's weekend ski-trip where was actually pictured with his arm around a brunette. He skipped Commonwealth Day services to go and it apparently upset the Queen.
> 
> His last minute decision to attend his ex  and "first love" Jecca Craig's wedding alone - that one generated a few Daily Mail articles.
> 
> And yet....nothing.  No-one was threatened with legal action.
> 
> It's the smothering of this one, and the article by Richard Kay who is a BRF writer and the mention of legality that sets it apart.


He might have reached a point when he had enough, or as a father of three he wants to protect his family from the constant attacks. I'm not saying that he's a saint but sometimes things are much less exciting than they are made up to be. Spending time away from your SO and having some fun while doing it doesn't necessarily mean that you are cheating.


----------



## glamourous1098

Could it also be possible that the palace hasn't responded to the attacks against Meghan under the assumption (as flawed as this is) that she's a "public figure" whereas these stories about an affair between Will and Rose involve a private citizen?


----------



## Aimee3

glamourous1098 said:


> Could it also be possible that the palace hasn't responded to the attacks against Meghan under the assumption (as flawed as this is) that she's a "public figure" whereas these stories about an affair between Will and Rose involve a private citizen?



I get the feeling the royal family couldn’t care less about Rose, nor about her being a private citizen. I think they are just trying to protect their own.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> I like the picture of Kate you’ve chosen for your avatar.  You didn’t mean it to be kind, I fully understand that, however one of the things I appreciate about her is the way she focuses her attention and energy on the people she’s with, not the press.  Her laughter and expression are genuine, she’s not smiling into the camera all the time, and we see many unguarded shots of her as a result.  I think that’s great.



What gave you the impression that I was being unkind by using this photo of Kate? What a strange thing to say.


----------



## Blueberry1

hellosunshine said:


> What gave you the impression that I was being unkind by using this photo of Kate? What a strange thing to say.



Well...it is sort of a scary and unattractive photo...she looks kinda like a wicked witch...


----------



## arnott

Blueberry1 said:


> Well...it is sort of a scary and unattractive photo...she looks kinda like a wicked witch...


----------



## bisousx

Blueberry1 said:


> Well...it is sort of a scary and unattractive photo...she looks kinda like a wicked witch...


 
l o l


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sharont2305 said:


> Hewitt has never married, you must mean Oliver Hoare. Oliver was married at the time of his affair with Diana.




Yes, I did. My 'pologies.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-mania said:


> This is rather harsh and isn't even true. As Sharont2305 mentioned, Hewitt is a confirmed bachelor and was considered by many to be a womanizer. There was no wife for Diana to "demand" he leave for her. I don't understand the backlash against Diana. In the years since her death there has been an effort to portray her as a hopeless neurotic and now, apparently, a slut. Books are written by authors who want to increase their sales by including titillating gossip passed off as fact. None of it can be disproved since the subject is dead. Diana certainly had her relationships but you shouldn't use them as evidence that she was promiscuous and cheated on everyone.



I misspoke and meant Oliver-as for the Diana backlash, I have no dog in that fight. I'm only pointing out that neither she nor Charles were faithful in that marriage irrespective of Camilla and that both of them had psychological discord that contributed to the demise of their marriage.



buffym said:


> I think there are quite a few times Kate seems less engaged with the person next to her or in front of her. It doesn’t make her a bad person, especially with the many cameras in front of her but I do believe she plays to the cameras sometimes.
> 
> It is noticeable when she’s the only one staring at the camera.
> 
> Some examples
> 
> View attachment 4400880
> View attachment 4400881
> View attachment 4400882
> View attachment 4400883
> View attachment 4400884



There's a GIF floating around of her and Willy at some bike race in which she turns toward where the cameras are and holds the 'gurning' pose for several seconds, so that the paps can get a pic of her- meanwhile, everyone else is reacting normally!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte spent the day at the Burnham Market House Trials with William's cousin Zara and her family.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## zen1965

I love Charlotte, my favourite royal kid (with Estelle of Sweden).


----------



## kacaruso

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4403531
> View attachment 4403532
> View attachment 4403533
> View attachment 4403534
> View attachment 4403535
> View attachment 4403536
> View attachment 4403537
> View attachment 4403538
> View attachment 4403539
> View attachment 4403540
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte spent the day at the Burnham Market House Trials with William's cousin Zara and her family.



These are some amazing photos! Looks like the kids had an amazing day! I can’t believed how big they’re all getting! [emoji173]️


----------



## momtok

George with the sword ... a future King Arthur.


----------



## Sharont2305

I'm waiting for the rumour mill to start up again re William and Catherine, because none of these photos show them talking to, smiling at or touching each other. *eyeroll
I'll bet there were loads of pictures of them doing that but the press chose not to publish them *another eye roll


----------



## Jayne1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I misspoke and meant Oliver-as for the Diana backlash, I have no dog in that fight. I'm only pointing out that neither she nor Charles were faithful in that marriage irrespective of Camilla and that both of them had psychological discord that contributed to the demise of their marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a GIF floating around of her and Willy at some bike race in which she turns toward where the cameras are and holds the 'gurning' pose for several seconds, so that the paps can get a pic of her- meanwhile, everyone else is reacting normally!


Agree with both paragraphs. 

Kate turns it on for the cameras which seems to be the required behaviour for the younger royals. You won’t see Anne or the Queen with constant huge toothy grins.


----------



## myown

Sharont2305 said:


> I'm waiting for the rumour mill to start up again re William and Catherine, because none of these photos show them talking to, smiling at or touching each other. *eyeroll
> I'll bet there were loads of pictures of them doing that but the press chose not to publish them *another eye roll


oh I thought that was Kate and Wills tragedy to stay low-key and probably unrecognized. also that Will carried Mia and not George


----------



## youngster

momtok said:


> George with the sword ... a future King Arthur.



I think he's channeling his namesake, St. George, who slayed the dragon and saved the princess. He's growing up so fast and getting so tall!   Charlotte is also one of my favorites, she is so adorable.  Mia TIndall has a big personality as well, super cute!


----------



## momtok

youngster said:


> I think he's channeling his namesake, St. George, who slayed the dragon and saved the princess. He's growing up so fast and getting so tall!   Charlotte is also one of my favorites, she is so adorable.  Mia TIndall has a big personality as well, super cute!



Ahhh, I didn't know the St. George legend.  I was going with Arthur pulling the sword out of the stone to become King of the Britons.  (Of course, then I'd also have to find Merlin floating around somewhere in there.   )  Still, a future king already wielding his sword.  Utterly priceless.


----------



## momtok

double post


----------



## Sharont2305

St George is the Patron Saint of England which is PART of the UK. Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland are different countries to England. The Republic of Ireland doesn't belong to the UK. St George's Day is April 23rd which also happens to be Prince Louis birthday.


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4403531
> View attachment 4403532
> View attachment 4403533
> View attachment 4403534
> View attachment 4403535
> View attachment 4403536
> View attachment 4403537
> View attachment 4403538
> View attachment 4403539
> View attachment 4403540
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge along with Prince George and Princess Charlotte spent the day at the Burnham Market House Trials with William's cousin Zara and her family.


I read these happy family photos, with pap access, were purposely done to take the gossip away from Will and the Marchioness of Cholmondeley.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I read these happy family photos, with pap access, were purposely done to take the gossip away from Will and the Marchioness of Cholmondeley.




PR 101    the palace has vast experience with this type of thing and knows how it works


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bag-princess said:


> PR 101    the palace has vast experience with this type of thing and knows how it works




Too bad anybody with a pair of motor neurons rubbing together can see right through it


----------



## bag-princess

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Too bad anybody with a pair of motor neurons rubbing together can see right through it




[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## afsweet

love seeing the kids!


----------



## minababe

I think we will seem them at the easter Service tomorrow.


----------



## Tivo

Kate plays the game so well. I doubt we would ever see her upset. She has her children and she’ll be queen one day. I doubt she’s bothered.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Kate plays the game so well. I doubt we would ever see her upset. She has her children and she’ll be queen one day. I doubt she’s bothered.



Exactly what I said a few pages back - Kate ain’t bothered by these chicken heads that William is dealing with! She is the future queen and has the children to boot and nothing the say or do will change that! And THAT is why she’s unbothered and always smiling! She has nothing to worry about.


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Kate plays the game so well. I doubt we would ever see her upset. She has her children and she’ll be queen one day. I doubt she’s bothered.


Agree!


----------



## gracekelly

I fully enjoyed viewing all of the family photos from last weekend.  I must be very naive because the concept of shutting down rumors never occurred to me.  I just thought they looked like they all got along extremely well and were having fun.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> I fully enjoyed viewing all of the family photos from last weekend.  I must be very naive because the concept of shutting down rumors never occurred to me.  I just thought they looked like they all got along extremely well and were having fun.


Me neither, to me this isn't new. We've seen them like this, in a public place, as a family many times.


----------



## Sharont2305

Three new pictures of Prince Louis will be released later today to celebrate his first birthday tomorrow. Taken by his mum at Anmer Hall.


----------



## bag-princess

Prince Louis


----------



## threadbender

I think he looks like a mix of George and Charlotte! Thank you for posting!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

So cute!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

omg what an adorable little boy!!! maybe Kate wanted to be a photographer in another life, she takes great children's pictures


----------



## redney

In the first picture, with the blue sweater, he is the spitting image of William, wow!


----------



## alex9179

He looks a lot like Prince Edward, to me
.
	

		
			
		

		
	




This pic shows how similar George, William, and Andrew are, at around the same age.


----------



## berrydiva

Look at his cheeks!!! So freaking adorable!!


----------



## zen1965

To me Louis looks like Kate's dad.


----------



## Bentley1

I don’t see any resemblance to anyone from the family in him lol


----------



## Sharont2305

zen1965 said:


> To me Louis looks like Kate's dad.


Ive always thought George looked like Catherine's dad too.
Even though I can see a mix of both parents in all 3, the boys look more like the Middleton side and Charlotte looks like a Windsor, with a bit of Spencer too.
I am surprised how fair his hair is, judging by the photos we saw on Prince Charles' 70th birthday I really thought Louis hair would be darker.


----------



## Sharont2305

All three on their 1st Birthday pictures


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> All three on their 1st Birthday pictures


Gorgeous children!  I think little Louis' eyes are very similar to Auntie Pippa's eyes. He's a very sweet looking little boy with those amazing eyes and rosy cheeks.


----------



## minababe

Sharont2305 said:


> All three on their 1st Birthday pictures



they are all three to die for but it's funny when George was Born I thought he is the cutest Boy ever but Charlotte and Louis are even cuter. they make beautiful Babys thats for sure.
Louis has a lot from William.


----------



## Sharont2305

Message from Uncle Harry and Auntie Meghan


----------



## kacaruso

Their children are absolutely gorgeous! [emoji173]️


----------



## White Orchid

I’ve seen much cuter babies on the gram.  Sorry lol


----------



## daisychainz

Those pictures are just beautiful. She is the best person to photograph them because children smile much better for the parents, especially the mom. The cutest little boy.


----------



## threadbender

daisychainz said:


> Those pictures are just beautiful. She is the best person to photograph them because children smile much better for the parents, especially the mom. The cutest little boy.


And, none of those filters we see everywhere!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Absolutely adorable children love.louis


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will visit North Wales on Wednesday 8th May to meet individuals and organisations in the region who are encouraging people to look after their communities and protect the natural environment.
Yay, they're coming home!!


----------



## Sharont2305

Harry, Duke of Sussex will join Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, at Westminster Abbey today where an Anzac Day service is being held. Sources say he had always hoped to be there but his name wasn't  printed on the order of service because of the imminent arrival of the baby.
William is in New Zealand to commemorate Anzac Day and to visit survivors of last month's Mosque terrorist attack.


----------



## solange

Um... anyone on the tea over on twitter today?


----------



## lanasyogamama

solange said:


> Um... anyone on the tea over on twitter today?



What is it? I’m not on Twitter


----------



## maryg1




----------



## Sharont2305

maryg1 said:


> View attachment 4413880
> View attachment 4413881
> View attachment 4413882
> View attachment 4413883
> View attachment 4413884
> View attachment 4413885


Lovely to see these two together


----------



## redney

It's an interesting move to have William do a state visit alone with Catherine staying at home, especially in the wake of his adultery gossip.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

redney said:


> It's an interesting move to have William do a state visit alone with Catherine staying at home, especially in the wake of his adultery gossip.



Maybe. But with the shooting I think he needed to do the state visit to show support. Maybe Kate didn’t want to take the kids that far for such a short trip or didn’t want to leave them?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I agree that they saw how important it was to send someone after the shooting, and William made sense since Harry can't travel right now.  Since Harry had not been listed as an attendee in London in case the baby had already come, it makes sense that she'd stay back to cover London in case Harry was not available. So while the adultery gossip angle does give an interesting thought here, I think that circumstances of why they would have covered services as they did show that they were thinking of things other than the gossip.


----------



## Sharont2305

It's not a state visit
A state visit is a formal visit by a head of state to a foreign country, at the invitation of the head of state of that foreign country, with the latter also acting as the official host for the duration of the state visit.
Prince William is travelling on behalf of the Queen at the request of the New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern. Its obviously been done at short notice because of the attacks. I agree with @LibbyRuth that one of them had to be here given Harry's impending fatherhood. It would not have looked good if none of them were at Westminster Abbey today.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> It's an interesting move to have William do a state visit alone with Catherine staying at home, especially in the wake of his adultery gossip.



I think it's a smart move for them to go about their business as usual. They shouldn't need to appear joined at the hip to prove everything is fine. The gossip media is going to talk about them no matter what they do or don't do. 

They've been married for eight years. Anyone who has been married knows you can't expect them to always look like dewy-eyed newlyweds.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> They've been married for eight years. Anyone who has been married knows you can't expect them to always look like dewy-eyed newlyweds.



Speak for yourself!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> They've been married for eight years. Anyone who has been married knows you can't expect them to always look like dewy-eyed newlyweds.



ITA with you!!


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> They've been married for eight years. Anyone who has been married knows you can't expect them to always look like dewy-eyed newlyweds.


But it's funny...right after the cheating gossip came out in the press, many people (not directed at you) commented on how happy they both seem with each other.


----------



## threadbender

I have always thought they looked happy, comfortable with each other. I imagine they have their moments, as we all do. Regardless of their positions, their help and so on, they are people with moods and quirks. No couple gets along 100% of the time. Thank goodness. I hope they are in a strong, healthy marriage and that the rumors are just tripe. It is not my business, of course, but I do hope they are happy and their family is, as well.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think it's possible that they have a strong health marriage, but that all the rumors may not be false. While Diana did a noble job of trying to give her boys a normal upbringing and teach them to look out for other people and not have a sense of entitlement, I think it's impossible to raise a man in William's position without SOME feeling of always getting what he wants. No matter how careful Diana was to surround her boys with people who would make them earn things, William is going to encounter people who want to please him and want to tell him yes, no matter what. Not to mention that he's grown up in a family where the men (and women) are known to have lovers on the side. So while I think that a lot of the rumors surrounding the family right now are likely made up trying to attach explanations to things that are changing and developing merely because of the ages of William and Harry, I can also accept that there's a lot about the life William has grown up in that would allow him to see it as normal to have a mistress. It's a different sort of world, and it's not always a fairy tale!


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> But it's funny...right after the cheating gossip came out in the press, many people (not directed at you) commented on how happy they both seem with each other.



For the most part they probably are happy with each other. However, I realize they are human and an affair is certainly possible. 

But does anyone honestly believe that if the media actually had evidence of an affair they wouldn't be blasting it all over the place? So far it has only been vague rumors by unnamed "sources." Nothing has been reported about it lately because they have not found anything new. You know they must be looking very hard for it.

Back when William's parents were having their affairs, we knew about each and every phone call, covert meeting, and pet name they had for their romantic liaisons. The tabloids had them under the microscope for years. We aren't getting any of that about William. Isn't it possible we aren't hearing about it because it doesn't exist?


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> But it's funny...right after the cheating gossip came out in the press, many people (not directed at you) commented on how happy they both seem with each other.


They always look like that though.


----------



## bag-princess

people need to realize this - men who are perfectly happy and love their wives will cheat just like the men that are not and don't.   women need to realize it is not all about who they are but mostly about who these men are!


----------



## hellosunshine

I take no happiness in this..it's honestly sad but I will say that I've always believed that this marriage was doomed to fail. First of all, William has always been characteristically a playboy/never wanted to settle down/had more interest in another girl...and lastly he is his fathers son if you know what I mean.

Also, now that this is out in the open..I hope Kate and her team can cool it a little with the Meghan distraction and let her be.


----------



## Gimmethebag

What Meghan distraction? The blind items point fingers at the Duchess of Sussex about leaking the William cheating rumors. 

Did she leak the rumors about the Cambridges to take the focus off her faux pas? 

If my SIL did that to me and my family, I would want her transferred out to Africa too.


----------



## TC1

bag-princess said:


> people need to realize this - men who are perfectly happy and love their wives will cheat just like the men that are not and don't.   women need to realize it is not all about who they are but mostly about who these men are!


Like Chris Rock said "Men are as faithful as their options" In my personal experience, this is 100% accurate.
Obviously it's a joke..but some of that lands.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I have no idea what is going on but I look at that ski vacation video and think “sad Dad Jeans got a little liquored up and partied like it was 1999. At noon. And no ladies appeared to be jumping at any chances. He was raising the roof alone.”  

Poor William. You married up. Remember that darling.


----------



## hellosunshine

Gimmethebag said:


> What Meghan distraction? The blind items point fingers at the Duchess of Sussex about leaking the William cheating rumors.
> 
> Did she leak the rumors about the Cambridges to take the focus off her faux pas?
> 
> If my SIL did that to me and my family, I would want her transferred out to Africa too.



Wrong. The leak about William cheating came from Rose. She ran her mouth to friends in private and those same friends went around telling others in the same social circle. If you follow any royal reporters, you'd know that there was a lot of whispers of William cheating for several months now. It hasn't exactly been a secret..it was being discussed...albeit quietly. 

Meghan has a faux pas? Can you elaborate here? And yes, Meghan was a distraction thrown to the British media by Kate's team to redirect the attention away from the affair. All those unfair and ridiculous articles were a distraction at Meghan's expense...she did not deserved to be used in that manner for mediaplay.

Also, just read this -- it'll all make sense when you do -- click and scroll down to read the full details --


----------



## Gimmethebag

Um, the negative press has been going on for a while and for good reason: 

1. Tiara drama - she wanted Princess Eugenie’s emerald tiara and the Queen refused to loan it out. Keep in mind that Princess Eugenie already moved the date to accommodate her cousin’s Australia tour. 

The Duchess of Sussex announced her pregnancy when it was Princess Eugenie’s time to shine. 

2. Criticized Princess Charlotte at her bridesmaid fitting and made Catherine cry. 

3. Preemptive press leaks that her mother would join the Queen for Christmas to force an invite. 

Also, press leaks for her baby shower in New York, etc. She’s a former actress who loves her pap walks! 

4. Spent a million dollars in apparel in her first year of marriage, including a $200,000 Dior Caftan. For reference, Catherine re-wears items, will wear mid-range designers like
DVF, and Princess Anne will rock a 20+ year old suit no problem. The Duchess of Sussex is married to 6th in line. 

5. Secret Instagram accounts and then doxxing social media users publicly. 

6. Numerous staff members quitting after shortly working for her. Just this week, one of their helicopter pilots quit and several employees complained that the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are making them park their cars a mile from work now. 

7. Missteps in philanthropic visits, like the time she wrote motivational messages on bananas for sex workers and then complained when one of the women didn’t want her used handbag she donated. 

The Duchess of Cambridge has three children under five years old and is taking a more active public role in preparation for becoming Princess of Wales in the near future. She doesn’t need to leak anything. The Duchess of Sussex is embarrassing herself — no theatrics from her whackadoo relatives required.  

Sites like Blind Gossip are pointing towards Meghan behind the rumor leaks, and I’m inclined to believe them. The Cambridges didn’t have this much drama before she came to the scene and started curating her public image.


----------



## solange

hellosunshine said:


> Wrong. The leak about William cheating came from Rose. She ran her mouth to friends in private and those same friends went around telling others in the same social circle. If you follow any royal reporters, you'd know that there was a lot of whispers of William cheating for several months now. It hasn't exactly been a secret..it was being discussed...albeit quietly.
> 
> Meghan has a faux pas? Can you elaborate here? And yes, Meghan was a distraction thrown to the British media by Kate's team to redirect the attention away from the affair. All those unfair and ridiculous articles were a distraction at Meghan's expense...she did not deserved to be used in that manner for mediaplay.
> 
> Also, just read this -- it'll all make sense when you do -- click and scroll down to read the full details --


I've seen a lot saying it was William's people, not Kate's, pushing assorted Meghan distractions, at the behest of Harry's brother.  A big part of why the brothers are supposedly not on speaking terms.


----------



## Jayne1

bag-mania said:


> Back when William's parents were having their affairs, we knew about each and every phone call, covert meeting, and pet name they had for their romantic liaisons. The tabloids had them under the microscope for years. We aren't getting any of that about William. Isn't it possible we aren't hearing about it because it doesn't exist?


Charles and Diana both played down and dirty and were responsible for most of the other's infedelity leaks. There was no dignity and nothing royal about their behaviour. 

Kate is very proper. She puts on that smile that shows her whitened teeth and she will not lower herself the way Diana did. 

Diana moped, she was gloomy when appearing in public with Charles. She wanted the world to see how unhappy she was. We won't see that kind of behaviour from  Kate. Her smile, not overly genuine, is staying put.  She will act as regal as possible. As she should, IMO.


----------



## Gimmethebag

solange said:


> I've seen a lot saying it was William's people, not Kate's, pushing assorted Meghan distractions, at the behest of Harry's brother.  A big part of why the brothers are supposedly not on speaking terms.


That makes more sense to me if anything is coming out of Kensington Palace. I just don't see Catherine having the desire for internal politics. She seems pretty happy with her position raising children and being William's sidekick.


----------



## anitalilac

hellosunshine said:


> Wrong. The leak about William cheating came from Rose. She ran her mouth to friends in private and those same friends went around telling others in the same social circle. If you follow any royal reporters, you'd know that there was a lot of whispers of William cheating for several months now. It hasn't exactly been a secret..it was being discussed...albeit quietly.
> 
> Meghan has a faux pas? Can you elaborate here? And yes, Meghan was a distraction thrown to the British media by Kate's team to redirect the attention away from the affair. All those unfair and ridiculous articles were a distraction at Meghan's expense...she did not deserved to be used in that manner for mediaplay.
> 
> Also, just read this -- it'll all make sense when you do -- click and scroll down to read the full details --


----------



## anitalilac

Gimmethebag said:


> Um, the negative press has been going on for a while and for good reason:
> 
> 1. Tiara drama - she wanted Princess Eugenie’s emerald tiara and the Queen refused to loan it out. Keep in mind that Princess Eugenie already moved the date to accommodate her cousin’s Australia tour.
> 
> The Duchess of Sussex announced her pregnancy when it was Princess Eugenie’s time to shine.
> 
> 2. Criticized Princess Charlotte at her bridesmaid fitting and made Catherine cry.
> 
> 3. Preemptive press leaks that her mother would join the Queen for Christmas to force an invite.
> 
> Also, press leaks for her baby shower in New York, etc. She’s a former actress who loves her pap walks!
> 
> 4. Spent a million dollars in apparel in her first year of marriage, including a $200,000 Dior Caftan. For reference, Catherine re-wears items, will wear mid-range designers like
> DVF, and Princess Anne will rock a 20+ year old suit no problem. The Duchess of Sussex is married to 6th in line.
> 
> 5. Secret Instagram accounts and then doxxing social media users publicly.
> 
> 6. Numerous staff members quitting after shortly working for her. Just this week, one of their helicopter pilots quit and several employees complained that the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are making them park their cars a mile from work now.
> 
> 7. Missteps in philanthropic visits, like the time she wrote motivational messages on bananas for sex workers and then complained when one of the women didn’t want her used handbag she donated.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge has three children under five years old and is taking a more active public role in preparation for becoming Princess of Wales in the near future. She doesn’t need to leak anything. The Duchess of Sussex is embarrassing herself — no theatrics from her whackadoo relatives required.
> 
> Sites like Blind Gossip are pointing towards Meghan behind the rumor leaks, and I’m inclined to believe them. The Cambridges didn’t have this much drama before she came to the scene and started curating her public image.


I find this list quite petty actually. British tabloids are like pebbles in your shoes.....


----------



## hellosunshine

Gimmethebag said:


> Um, the negative press has been going on for a while and for good reason:
> 
> 1. Tiara drama - she wanted Princess Eugenie’s emerald tiara and the Queen refused to loan it out. Keep in mind that Princess Eugenie already moved the date to accommodate her cousin’s Australia tour.
> 
> The Duchess of Sussex announced her pregnancy when it was Princess Eugenie’s time to shine.
> 
> 2. Criticized Princess Charlotte at her bridesmaid fitting and made Catherine cry.
> 
> 3. Preemptive press leaks that her mother would join the Queen for Christmas to force an invite.
> 
> Also, press leaks for her baby shower in New York, etc. She’s a former actress who loves her pap walks!
> 
> 4. Spent a million dollars in apparel in her first year of marriage, including a $200,000 Dior Caftan. For reference, Catherine re-wears items, will wear mid-range designers like
> DVF, and Princess Anne will rock a 20+ year old suit no problem. The Duchess of Sussex is married to 6th in line.
> 
> 5. Secret Instagram accounts and then doxxing social media users publicly.
> 
> 6. Numerous staff members quitting after shortly working for her. Just this week, one of their helicopter pilots quit and several employees complained that the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are making them park their cars a mile from work now.
> 
> 7. Missteps in philanthropic visits, like the time she wrote motivational messages on bananas for sex workers and then complained when one of the women didn’t want her used handbag she donated.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge has three children under five years old and is taking a more active public role in preparation for becoming Princess of Wales in the near future. She doesn’t need to leak anything. The Duchess of Sussex is embarrassing herself — no theatrics from her whackadoo relatives required.
> 
> Sites like Blind Gossip are pointing towards Meghan behind the rumor leaks, and I’m inclined to believe them. The Cambridges didn’t have this much drama before she came to the scene and started curating her public image.





1. The tiara story was absolutely ludcrious and if anyone paid close attention to it , you would understand that a lot of the things surrounding the details of the story..in fact did not make sense therefore the only logical explanation would've been that the British media lied. First of all, it was reported that the Queen selected the tiaras that Meghan could choose from..the queen would never bring out a tiara that Meghan couldn't wear. Secondly, purely from deductive reasoning why would Meghan (a woman who likes clean lines in fashion and barely wears makeup) want a gaudy piece of jewelry? It was not her style. Thirdly, if I remember correctly the story about the tiara came out literally 5 months later and oddly after the successful Australia, New Zealand, Tonga, and Fiji tour. Plus, wasn't it Harry who was making more of a fuss about the tiara? But somehow he wasn't targeted by the media but Meghan was. It was also reported that Kate cried during the bridesmaid dress rehearsal..we don't know why but it was Meghan's fault. The two duchess' are feuding...it's all Meghan's fault. Notice a pattern?

Ah, Meghan should've never announced her pregnancy because it was Princess Eugenia's time to shine? Ridiculous.

2. Again, we do not know why she cried or whether she even cried or not. Honestly, the fact that KP fans will believe that Meghan is an overbearing brat to her staff, an attention seeker (as you pointed out with Meghan "stealing" the attention away from Princess Eugenia), and of being so declasse that she's breaking centuries old, royal traditions by closing her own door but somehow William possibly cheating is met with skeptism.

3. No one knows and I don't think it's fair to speculate on Doria as she has her own life (which appears to be very independent of her daughters). I think in the very near future we will know why Doria did not spend the holidays with the queen when she was invited publicly.

You are right, Meghan was a former actress on a successful tv show w/ many high profile celebrity friends..so naturally she would attract the paparazzi. You can't blame her for that.

4. The official cost of the Dior caftan was never confirmed. It was a custom-made piece that many speculated would've cost around 60,000 euros. It was simple and had some beading on the sleeves..nothing too intricate that would indicate it cost 200,000 euros.

As for the cost of her wardrobe, Meghan has largely purchased her own clothes. Anyone remember the cost of Kate's wardrobe for her first year? I remember the price tag being rather large w/ Prince Charles also helping her. Furthermore, this isn't my personal observation but a friend noticed how lately Kate seems to be repeating clothes so many times in a row and interestingly enough she's doing it while Meghan is being attacked over the cost of her wardrobe. Odd.

5. Private Instagram accounts are pure speculation.

6. Kate & William have had similar stories written about them.






7. I honestly thought the gesture was very kind. The bananas were already in the lunch bags..it's not like Meghan purposefully picked out bananas. And like I said, I thought the gesture was very sweet..I would've kept the banana peel.

By outward actions, the Cambridges honestly seem petty, jealous, and miserable. William & Kate had over 8 years of pure laziness. Meghan comes along and they all of the sudden have this eager desire to step up to their full duties because they're becoming overshadowed.

Also, you can discredit all rumors about the Cambridges and believe nearly all rumors about Meghan..that's your prerogative but I don't think that's very fair.


----------



## zen1965

Boy, this thread has become insufferable. Why do avid fans of the Duchess of Sussex not stick to her thread?


----------



## zen1965

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

zen1965 said:


> Boy, this thread has become insufferable. Why do avid fans of the Duchess of Sussex not stick to her thread?


I'm on both threads because I like to read about both families. I don't think one is better than the other. But so many posters have such a ridiculous hatred of Meghan - no one on either thread hates Kate the way I see y'all hate Meghan. I've been reading both threads for two years and I've never seen anyone write a list on reasons to hate Kate, unless it was a rebuttal against claims made against Meghan. IMO that's what's insufferable.


----------



## redney

They and their gossip tend to be intertwined, like the Kardashians.


----------



## youngster

zen1965 said:


> Boy, this thread has become insufferable. Why do avid fans of Duchess of Sussex not stick to her thread?



I haven't been hanging around this thread very long and I thought I would find cute pictures of the kids and other light hearted stuff about whether Will and Kate might have a 4th child, instead of an almost constant assault on their marriage and their characters.  Petty, jealous, mean spirited, lazy, their marriage doomed to fail . . . yikes . . . that's just crossing the line for me.  If I don't believe the stupid rumors about Harry and Meghan (which I don't) why should I believe the stupid rumors about William and Kate?  It defies logic that the tabloids and royal reporters and royal watchers are lying liars who lie about Harry and Meghan, but only telling the truth about Will and Kate.  

I like both William and Harry and have since they were born.  They have been through so much together.   Nobody should have had to go through the childhoods they went through.  I'd like them both to be happy and content. I don't understand why some people only want one of them to be happy and feel the need to tear down the other.  This makes no sense to me.  From a purely practical standpoint, if you want the British monarchy to survive the next couple of decades, people should be cheering for both couples to succeed.  Otherwise, they will all end up as Mr. and Ms. Mountbatten-Windsor, private citizens.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yeah, I just really don’t get the declare yourself Team Meghan OR Team Kate and select your weapons approach. NONE OF YOU KNOW THESE PEOPLE. It’s all just speculation and / or gossip. 

(Although, I am starting to suspect that hellosunshine  is Serena Williams....)


----------



## zen1965

A1aGypsy said:


> ...
> 
> (Although, I am starting to suspect that hellosunshine  is Serena Williams....)



[emoji16] ROFL


----------



## threadbender

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I just really don’t get the declare yourself Team Meghan OR Team Kate and select your weapons approach. NONE OF YOU KNOW THESE PEOPLE. It’s all just speculation and / or gossip.
> 
> (Although, I am starting to suspect that hellosunshine  is Serena Williams....)


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> 1. The tiara story was absolutely ludcrious and if anyone paid close attention to it , you would understand that a lot of the things surrounding the details of the story..in fact did not make sense therefore the only logical explanation would've been that the British media lied. First of all, it was reported that the Queen selected the tiaras that Meghan could choose from..the queen would never bring out a tiara that Meghan couldn't wear. Secondly, purely from deductive reasoning why would Meghan (a woman who likes clean lines in fashion and barely wears makeup) want a gaudy piece of jewelry? It was not her style. Thirdly, if I remember correctly the story about the tiara came out literally 5 months later and oddly after the successful Australia, New Zealand, Tonga, and Fiji tour. Plus, wasn't it Harry who was making more of a fuss about the tiara? But somehow he wasn't targeted by the media but Meghan was. It was also reported that Kate cried during the bridesmaid dress rehearsal..we don't know why but it was Meghan's fault. The two duchess' are feuding...it's all Meghan's fault. Notice a pattern?
> 
> Ah, Meghan should've never announced her pregnancy because it was Princess Eugenia's time to shine? Ridiculous.
> 
> 2. Again, we do not know why she cried or whether she even cried or not. Honestly, the fact that KP fans will believe that Meghan is an overbearing brat to her staff, an attention seeker (as you pointed out with Meghan "stealing" the attention away from Princess Eugenia), and of being so declasse that she's breaking centuries old, royal traditions by closing her own door but somehow William possibly cheating is met with skeptism.
> 
> 3. No one knows and I don't think it's fair to speculate on Doria as she has her own life (which appears to be very independent of her daughters). I think in the very near future we will know why Doria did not spend the holidays with the queen when she was invited publicly.
> 
> You are right, Meghan was a former actress on a successful tv show w/ many high profile celebrity friends..so naturally she would attract the paparazzi. You can't blame her for that.
> 
> 4. The official cost of the Dior caftan was never confirmed. It was a custom-made piece that many speculated would've cost around 60,000 euros. It was simple and had some beading on the sleeves..nothing too intricate that would indicate it cost 200,000 euros.
> 
> As for the cost of her wardrobe, Meghan has largely purchased her own clothes. Anyone remember the cost of Kate's wardrobe for her first year? I remember the price tag being rather large w/ Prince Charles also helping her. Furthermore, this isn't my personal observation but a friend noticed how lately Kate seems to be repeating clothes so many times in a row and interestingly enough she's doing it while Meghan is being attacked over the cost of her wardrobe. Odd.
> 
> 5. Private Instagram accounts are pure speculation.
> 
> 6. Kate & William have had similar stories written about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. I honestly thought the gesture was very kind. The bananas were already in the lunch bags..it's not like Meghan purposefully picked out bananas. And like I said, I thought the gesture was very sweet..I would've kept the banana peel.
> 
> By outward actions, the Cambridges honestly seem petty, jealous, and miserable. William & Kate had over 8 years of pure laziness. Meghan comes along and they all of the sudden have this eager desire to step up to their full duties because they're becoming overshadowed.
> 
> Also, you can discredit all rumors about the Cambridges and believe nearly all rumors about Meghan..that's your prerogative but I don't think that's very fair.



I think the last sentence of this post should be “strong words to follow!”
Please tell us how you really feel.


----------



## hellosunshine

zen1965 said:


> Boy, this thread has become insufferable. Why do avid fans of the Duchess of Sussex not stick to her thread?



Honestly, if people who are generally critical of Meghan can hang out in her thread...then I think the same can be said in regards to Kate's thread.

Btw, I am not an avid fan of the DoS. If I read something inaccurate and/or unfair..I comment on it. That's it. Everyone is entitled to share their thoughts. 



youngster said:


> I haven't been hanging around this thread very long and I thought I would find cute pictures of the kids and other light hearted stuff about whether Will and Kate might have a 4th child, instead of an almost constant assault on their marriage and their characters.  Petty, jealous, mean spirited, lazy, their marriage doomed to fail . . . yikes . . . that's just crossing the line for me.  If I don't believe the stupid rumors about Harry and Meghan (which I don't) why should I believe the stupid rumors about William and Kate?  It defies logic that the tabloids and royal reporters and royal watchers are lying liars who lie about Harry and Meghan, but only telling the truth about Will and Kate.
> 
> I like both William and Harry and have since they were born.  They have been through so much together.   Nobody should have had to go through the childhoods they went through.  I'd like them both to be happy and content. I don't understand why some people only want one of them to be happy and feel the need to tear down the other.  This makes no sense to me.  From a purely practical standpoint, if you want the British monarchy to survive the next couple of decades, people should be cheering for both couples to succeed.  Otherwise, they will all end up as Mr. and Ms. Mountbatten-Windsor, private citizens.



I did not say anything untrue about the Cambridges. There has been a lot of criticism that the Cambridges don't do enough. They often announce a lot of bold initiatives and/or charity work but little is done after the announcement. What happened to Kate's Broken Britain initiative (Sep. 2018)? Or how about the more recent announcements of designing a garden for Chelsea Flower Show (Jan. 2019) and the exploration into the design and sourcing of textiles?

And I agree, I want nothing but the happiness of both brothers but if we are honest here -- one brother and his wife are being publicly torn apart while the other vehemently only defends himself. Kensington Palace took such an aggressive stance on William's affair while they sat on their hands in regards to Meghan's continued cruelty from British media.



A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I just really don’t get the declare yourself Team Meghan OR Team Kate and select your weapons approach. NONE OF YOU KNOW THESE PEOPLE. It’s all just speculation and / or gossip.
> 
> (Although, I am starting to suspect that hellosunshine  is Serena Williams....)



I'm not Team anyone. 

You are correct...none of us know these people and there's a lot of rumors swirling right now. My only wish is  that people would give Meghan the same amount skeptism in the rumors surrounding her. You can't be "inclined" to believe all rumors about Meghan but express doubt over any and all rumors surrounding the Cambridges. Let's be fair.



gracekelly said:


> I think the last sentence of this post should be “strong words to follow!”
> Please tell us how you really feel.



I don't understand what you are implying here. Can you please explain?


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> 7. I honestly thought the gesture was very kind. The bananas were already in the lunch bags..it's not like Meghan purposefully picked out bananas. And like I said, I thought the gesture was very sweet..I would've kept the banana peel.



I adore both Kate and Meghan, but I totally LOL'd when I saw the banana story. Maybe my mind is perpetually in the gutter, but I immediately made the phallic connection with the bananas in this scenario. The intent was nice, but on a banana? I would have thought immediately maybe a nice notecard inside the bag would be better than on a banana. You have to consider your audience and the image your decision could give to the general public, regardless of the intention behind it.


----------



## chaneljewel

Personally, I like William and Kate, and Harry and Meghan.  I don’t truly “know” them, but enjoy their lives of royalty as it’s different than mine so somewhat fascinating.  There’s bound to be ups and downs in their relationships just like any of us.  It’s simply an escape for me to come here to see photos of events etc that they’ve lived. I don’t care for the negativity towards the families or particular person but I’m a positive person and truly believe we all have both positives and negatives.  I certainly wouldn’t want the world judging my negatives on a daily basis.  It would be hard to be in the spotlight and have every gesture, outfit, etc be perfect all of the time.


----------



## daisychainz

Jayne1 said:


> Charles and Diana both played down and dirty and were responsible for most of the other's infedelity leaks. There was no dignity and nothing royal about their behaviour.
> 
> Kate is very proper. She puts on that smile that shows her whitened teeth and she will not lower herself the way Diana did.
> 
> Diana moped, she was gloomy when appearing in public with Charles. She wanted the world to see how unhappy she was. We won't see that kind of behaviour from  Kate. Her smile, not overly genuine, is staying put.  She will act as regal as possible. As she should, IMO.


Diana, as mopey as she was (and it was a lot of mopey, lol) at least got herself out of her marriage, even though it meant never being a queen. I get the feeling that Kate would stay in an unfaithful marriage. Maybe William knows that, too?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Field trip?  It looks like they serve Champagne at the show!


----------



## hellosunshine

daisychainz said:


> Diana, as mopey as she was (and it was a lot of mopey, lol) at least got herself out of her marriage, even though it meant never being a queen. I get the feeling that Kate would stay in an unfaithful marriage. Maybe William knows that, too?



Oh, absolutely. She wants that title. 

...also not to be the bearer of bad news....but there are apparently multiple woman (the number that keeps getting quoted is 3) that William has been having an on-going affair with and some RR's are saying that they have evidence but are being threatened with lawsuits and denial of access to the palace. William is playing on a slippery slope right now. British media might not publish about his affairs but if American publications get a hold of this...it will be interesting.


----------



## youngster

hellosunshine said:


> And I agree, I want nothing but the happiness of both brothers but if we are honest here -- one brother and his wife are being publicly torn apart while the other vehemently only defends himself. Kensington Palace took such an aggressive stance on William's affair while they sat on their hands in regards to Meghan's continued cruelty from British media.



To me, "the Palace" is the Queen, and it's either her call or Prince Charles', since they are his sons, or maybe it's up to Will and Harry.  They are both well into their 30's and are capable of asking for help and/or making their own decisions on how to respond, or not respond to the press, as they see fit.   Maybe Harry doesn't think any of the stories are worth responding to and will just fuel more.

You might not remember but, back in the 80's, Sarah Ferguson was torn apart in the press after her marriage to Prince Andrew.  Her hair, her clothes, her manners, her family (her parents were divorced and her Mom ran off with an Argentinian polo player), even the names she chose for her daughters were criticized. There was a space there where she could not do anything right.  When she started to crack and started eating more due to the stress, they gave her a new nickname: the Duchess of Pork.  It was terrible for her. Brutal treatment in the press seems to be part and parcel of being a member of the British royal family.  You get all the good stuff, all the pretty gowns and great, historic jewels, and the fabulous houses and you get all the bad stuff too which includes lots of negative stories, untrue stuff, rumors and innuendo, and a press that's eager to exploit any perceived weakness.  

It's not right, I don't like it as I think it perpetuates a culture of negativity and makes sneering at and bullying others appear acceptable, whether they are members of royalty or classmates in middle school.


----------



## Sharont2305

Mrs.Z said:


> View attachment 4415071
> 
> 
> Field trip?  It looks like they serve Champagne at the show!


They do!


----------



## Jayne1

daisychainz said:


> Diana, as mopey as she was (and it was a lot of mopey, lol) at least got herself out of her marriage, even though it meant never being a queen. I get the feeling that Kate would stay in an unfaithful marriage. Maybe William knows that, too?


I agree Kate is in it for the long haul. She's smart enough to know the history and how many appear in public and do what they want in private. 

Diana had serious personality problems, she was so unsuited for the job.


----------



## Jayne1

youngster said:


> You might not remember but, back in the 80's, Sarah Ferguson was torn apart in the press after her marriage to Prince Andrew.  Her hair, her clothes, her manners, her family (her parents were divorced and her Mom ran off with an Argentinian polo player), even the names she chose for her daughters were criticized. There was a space there where she could not do anything right.  When she started to crack and started eating more due to the stress, they gave her a new nickname: the Duchess of Pork.  It was terrible for her. Brutal treatment in the press seems to be part and parcel of being a member of the British royal family.  You get all the good stuff, all the pretty gowns and great, historic jewels, and the fabulous houses and you get all the bad stuff too which includes lots of negative stories, untrue stuff, rumors and innuendo, and a press that's eager to exploit any perceived weakness.
> 
> It's not right, I don't like it as I think it perpetuates a culture of negativity and makes sneering at and bullying others appear acceptable, whether they are members of royalty or classmates in middle school.


Sarah Ferguson was made fun of in the press but she brought it on herself in that she was so out there, acting up, behaving very unroyal and taking Diana down with her.

Remember the poking in the behind with their umbrellas? All the laughing and giggling. They had some kind of day event where they ran around in costume looking silly but having loads of fun, just not very dignified.

The more they courted their favourite press, the more the press they didn't court went after them 

That's what the Queen and Philip really disliked about them. Making their positions all about themselves and not the work.


----------



## youngster

Jayne1 said:


> Sarah Ferguson was made fun of in the press but she brought it on herself in that she was so out there, acting up, behaving very unroyal and taking Diana down with her.
> 
> Remember the poking in the behind with their umbrellas? All the laughing and giggling. They had some kind of day event where they ran around in costume looking silly but having loads of fun, just not very dignified.
> 
> The more they courted their favourite press, the more the press they didn't court went after them
> 
> That's what the Queen and Philip really disliked about them. Making their positions all about themselves and not the work.



I totally agree that Sarah brought a lot of her treatment on herself.  She did do some monumentally foolish things.  I remember the umbrella poking incident and didn't she lock Andrew out of the Palace or something as a joke?  She gave the press tons of juicy stuff.  But, they also made fun of her in really cruel ways too and dragged her family through it as well.


----------



## anitalilac

zen1965 said:


> Boy, this thread has become insufferable. Why do avid fans of the Duchess of Sussex not stick to her thread?


because I am a Kate fan too....so I come to this thread to read about Kate and  her fashion...but bashing others is something I will call out regardless of what  or who's thread..


----------



## krissa

hellosunshine said:


> Oh, absolutely. She wants that title.
> 
> ...also not to be the bearer of bad news....but there are apparently multiple woman (the number that keeps getting quoted is 3) that William has been having an on-going affair with and some RR's are saying that they have evidence but are being threatened with lawsuits and denial of access to the palace. William is playing on a slippery slope right now. British media might not publish about his affairs but if American publications get a hold of this...it will be interesting.



Sadly, it seems like Kate doesn’t have an identity outside of William. I don’t see her leaving unless he divorces her.


----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## minababe

Gimmethebag said:


> Um, the negative press has been going on for a while and for good reason:
> 
> 1. Tiara drama - she wanted Princess Eugenie’s emerald tiara and the Queen refused to loan it out. Keep in mind that Princess Eugenie already moved the date to accommodate her cousin’s Australia tour.
> 
> The Duchess of Sussex announced her pregnancy when it was Princess Eugenie’s time to shine.
> 
> 2. Criticized Princess Charlotte at her bridesmaid fitting and made Catherine cry.
> 
> 3. Preemptive press leaks that her mother would join the Queen for Christmas to force an invite.
> 
> Also, press leaks for her baby shower in New York, etc. She’s a former actress who loves her pap walks!
> 
> 4. Spent a million dollars in apparel in her first year of marriage, including a $200,000 Dior Caftan. For reference, Catherine re-wears items, will wear mid-range designers like
> DVF, and Princess Anne will rock a 20+ year old suit no problem. The Duchess of Sussex is married to 6th in line.
> 
> 5. Secret Instagram accounts and then doxxing social media users publicly.
> 
> 6. Numerous staff members quitting after shortly working for her. Just this week, one of their helicopter pilots quit and several employees complained that the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are making them park their cars a mile from work now.
> 
> 7. Missteps in philanthropic visits, like the time she wrote motivational messages on bananas for sex workers and then complained when one of the women didn’t want her used handbag she donated.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge has three children under five years old and is taking a more active public role in preparation for becoming Princess of Wales in the near future. She doesn’t need to leak anything. The Duchess of Sussex is embarrassing herself — no theatrics from her whackadoo relatives required.
> 
> Sites like Blind Gossip are pointing towards Meghan behind the rumor leaks, and I’m inclined to believe them. The Cambridges didn’t have this much drama before she came to the scene and started curating her public image.



lol so much hate and envy... meghan is not embarasse herself, at no Point. don't worry.

all these Points are truly ********.


----------



## Gimmethebag

No hate and definitely no envy. Both duchesses and the royal princesses live in a fish bowl. I don’t blame the women who said “thanks, but no thanks” to royal life. 

HelloSunshine specifically asked why the DoS would want to project negative press on others and got her answer. 

Meghan is commonly disliked and it’s not jealously. Many feel she comes across narcissistic, unprofessional, fame-hungry, and sloppy. 

Maybe it’s because I work with PR teams that I am more sensitive to stories and mechanics of press.  

The BRF is literally the world’s best PR Firm and the Queen has certainly learned from centuries of mistakes. You read about all the crazy rules the Queens sets on the family, but when you think about them, they make a lot of sense. So many unflattering photos and headlines could be avoided if they follow her protocol. 

I give Catherine a lot of credit... she went from being a “Will not and Kate not work” duchess to an immaculate professional. Her outfits are never sloppy, she lets the camera catch her engaging with the public, releases family photos of normalcy while living an incredibly privileged life, lets the focus be on her charities and the future monarchs... she’s really learned the role and I think will make a very good future Queen.


----------



## Lounorada

youngster said:


> I haven't been hanging around this thread very long and I thought I would find cute pictures of the kids and other light hearted stuff about whether Will and Kate might have a 4th child, instead of an almost constant assault on their marriage and their characters.  Petty, jealous, mean spirited, lazy, their marriage doomed to fail . . . yikes . . . that's just crossing the line for me.  If I don't believe the stupid rumors about Harry and Meghan (which I don't) why should I believe the stupid rumors about William and Kate?  It defies logic that the tabloids and royal reporters and royal watchers are lying liars who lie about Harry and Meghan, but only telling the truth about Will and Kate.
> 
> I like both William and Harry and have since they were born.  They have been through so much together.   Nobody should have had to go through the childhoods they went through.  I'd like them both to be happy and content. I don't understand why some people only want one of them to be happy and feel the need to tear down the other.  This makes no sense to me.  From a purely practical standpoint, if you want the British monarchy to survive the next couple of decades, people should be cheering for both couples to succeed.  Otherwise, they will all end up as Mr. and Ms. Mountbatten-Windsor, private citizens.





A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I just really don’t get the declare yourself Team Meghan OR Team Kate and select your weapons approach. NONE OF YOU KNOW THESE PEOPLE. It’s all just speculation and / or gossip.








Yes! 100% agreed. I can't like these two posts enough.


----------



## krissa

Gimmethebag said:


> No hate and definitely no envy. Both duchesses and the royal princesses live in a fish bowl. I don’t blame the women who said “thanks, but no thanks” to royal life.
> 
> HelloSunshine specifically asked why the DoS would want to project negative press on others and got her answer.
> 
> Meghan is commonly disliked and it’s not jealously. Many feel she comes across narcissistic, unprofessional, fame-hungry, and sloppy.
> 
> Maybe it’s because I work with PR teams that I am more sensitive to stories and mechanics of press.
> 
> The BRF is literally the world’s best PR Firm and the Queen has certainly learned from centuries of mistakes. You read about all the crazy rules the Queens sets on the family, but when you think about them, they make a lot of sense. So many unflattering photos and headlines could be avoided if they follow her protocol.
> 
> I give Catherine a lot of credit... she went from being a “Will not and Kate not work” duchess to an immaculate professional. Her outfits are never sloppy, she lets the camera catch her engaging with the public, releases family photos of normalcy while living an incredibly privileged life, lets the focus be on her charities and the future monarchs... she’s really learned the role and I think will make a very good future Queen.



Sorry, what does Kate do? With all her resources shouldn’t she do more than just show up and look pretty? She will be Queen Consort, sure after Camilla, but she has huge shoes to fill. Queen Elizabeth seems to “work” nonstop for a 90 year old and a lot more than Kate. 

Not trying to bash Kate, she seems likeable enough.


----------



## Sharont2305

krissa said:


> Sorry, what does Kate do? With all her resources shouldn’t she do more than just show up and look pretty? She will be Queen Consort, sure after Camilla, but she has huge shoes to fill. Queen Elizabeth seems to “work” nonstop for a 90 year old and a lot more than Kate.
> 
> Not trying to bash Kate, she seems likeable enough.


Just because we don't see her, doesn't mean that she isn't working.


----------



## youngster

I don't understand why people feel the need to ascribe the worst possible motives to Will or Kate or Harry or Meghan for absolutely every single thing they do or say . . .  or every single thing they don't do or don't say.  Any photo or any story or any tiny snippet of information is spun negatively.   Will and Kate can't even go see their sister-in-law on Easter and people find a way to spin and sneer at it.  Can't imagine living like that, with constant internet bullying, which is what this is.  It's just framed as being OK since it's "gossip".  It really says more about the gossips than it does about Will or Kate or Meghan or Harry.  

Gotta wonder about these people, the internet gossips and the royal watchers, and their own personal motives and agendas btw.  I guess if they having nothing to report, they'd be out of that job and so they spin whatever they want, whichever way they want. Personally, I have always told my kids to treat others the way they wish to be treated, in real life and on the internet. Bring positive energy to the world, not negative.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


>



What an excellent example of how nasty, bitter and scarily obsessed many of Meghan's stans have become.  

Going on a campaign to tear down Kate because you can't handle that not everyone worships Meghan the way you feel she deserves to be worshiped isn't going to accomplish anything.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Imagine having to think about how and when you prepare your small children to face poisonous and vicious gossip about you.  At what point do you introduce them to the gutter?  It doesn’t matter how privileged they are, they’re still children.  Many of the people enthusiastically circulating this stuff on twitter and other social media sites will have small children of their own.  I don’t understand it.  You’re talking about real people with real feelings, not characters in a movie.
And I admire both Kate and Meghan for loving their husbands so much they’re willing to put themselves in the way of it, and able to keep on smiling and keep doing their duty to the country.  Bless them both.


----------



## A1aGypsy

You know, I’m on a Jeep board which is predominantly male (yes, I am running the spectrum here with handbags at one end and auto parts at the other) and I actually laughed out loud in the middle of the drugstore today because I tried to imagine those boys sitting around and cutting Harry and William to shreds. It just wouldn’t happen.

What is it about woman that makes this level of vitriol (in the posted IG and Twitter feeds) towards another woman they don’t know and have never met entertainment? I don’t get it.


----------



## buffym

Flatsy said:


> What an excellent example of how nasty, bitter and scarily obsessed many of Meghan's stans have become.
> 
> Going on a campaign to tear down Kate because you can't handle that not everyone worships Meghan the way you feel she deserves to be worshiped isn't going to accomplish anything.



But isn’t that a two way street, if a person shouldn’t tear down Kate then a Kate supporter shouldn’t tear down Meghan. 

Both stans cross the line, but it is the height of hypocrisy that a few poster constantly complain about certain Duchess treatment yet have zero problem believing and spreading everything negative about the other Duchess.

I have seen post in both threads criticizing posters for saying William and Kate aren’t in love, yet that poster will right Harry and Meghan are in lust and give their marriage 5 years top.


----------



## youngster

A1aGypsy said:


> What is it about woman that makes this level of vitriol (in the posted IG and Twitter feeds) towards another woman they don’t know and have never met entertainment? I don’t get it.



You are so right.  Women are constantly being pitted against each other and compared to one another, most often by other women.  It's a mind-set that I think some people just do reflexively, maybe it goes back to how our DNA is hard-wired, but I hope women will acknowledge and at least _try _to overcome this.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yup. It goes both ways Buffy. I agree. You can certainly question, even criticize someone is a respectful way - heck, these are gossip threads. But the whole dig in your heels - “one is an angel and the other a b*tch” routine is weird. In my book anyway.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If there's any actual feud, it seems to be more likely between Wills and Harry, for whatever reason.

But noooooooo, of course the media and stans from both sides have to pit the women against each other.

It's a tale as old as time. Two popular, powerful women can't possibly get along, right?

It's exhausting and nauseating.


----------



## Flatsy

I think people can have their opinions about either woman - her marriage, her work, her clothes, her family, whatever. 

But it's pretty transparent when someone who has been all over the Meghan Markle thread expressing outrage whenever someone mildly criticizes Meghan, suddenly invades the Kate thread with a new avatar and posts a succession of anti-Kate conspiracy theories from the twitter feeds of Meghan-worshipping tinhats.

Kate is not the source of Meghan's problems.  Going after Kate will not get anyone to like Meghan more. 

This is just about the Meghan's frustrated stans who have spent too much time wallowing in anger about how they feel their idol has been mistreated and have decided that Kate is a good person to take it out on.

Meghan and Harry are about to have a baby.  The world is going to be celebrating.  There is going to be lots of excitement about every detail.  There are going to cute pictures of the new little family.  It's going to be happy time for Meghan and Harry.   Why not just enjoy that for a while?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

@Flatsy people are going to discuss those rumours, it IS a gossip thread.

However, I agree the tone and delivery of posts can make all the difference in a discussion.


----------



## Flatsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If there's any actual feud, it seems to be more likely between Wills and Harry, for whatever reason.


+1.  

Both Meghan and Kate have made multiple public gestures of good will towards each other.  The two of them seem to be trying hard to keep things cordial between their families while Will and Harry are being frosty towards each other.  It's a good sign.  I would like to see Will and Harry become close again.


----------



## A1aGypsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> @Flatsy people are going to discuss those rumours, it IS a gossip thread.
> 
> However, I agree the tone and delivery of posts can make all the difference in a discussion.




ALL of these things.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> Just because we don't see her, doesn't mean that she isn't working.


What do you suppose she's doing, work wise?


----------



## A1aGypsy

Jayne1 said:


> What do you suppose she's doing, work wise?



I imagine her and Markle sitting on the floor together in a royal kitchen somewhere with a container of icing between them and two spoons cackling at the gossip on the internet. Or at least I hope they are doing something equally healthy. What terrible pressure to be in a fishbowl.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> What an excellent example of how nasty, bitter and scarily obsessed many of Meghan's stans have become.
> 
> Going on a campaign to tear down Kate because you can't handle that not everyone worships Meghan the way you feel she deserves to be worshiped isn't going to accomplish anything.



You could say the same about Kate's stans. I could probably find a thousand different takes on how  totally devoid of reality Kate stans are. Her stans actually think that Kate is working on her initiatives behind-the-scenes while she's branded as lazy on her royal duties. The Prince of Wales, Duchess of Cornwell, the Queen, and various other royals have more engagements than her. She is equipped with the best housekeepers, babysitters, and child caregivers and she can't carry out the most basic of her duties.

This is not a tear down..it is the truth. Can any of her fans say otherwise? No.

The quote that I linked is not untrue. The Sussex's moved to Frogmore to curb leaks. How did this "meeting" or "visit" get leaked to the press? William is the only one who currently has a line with senior figures in the media. H & M are currently not talking to the british media because of M's treatment.



Clearblueskies said:


> Imagine having to think about how and when you prepare your small children to face poisonous and vicious gossip about you.  At what point do you introduce them to the gutter?  It doesn’t matter how privileged they are, they’re still children.  Many of the people enthusiastically circulating this stuff on twitter and other social media sites will have small children of their own.  I don’t understand it.  You’re talking about real people with real feelings, not characters in a movie.
> And I admire both Kate and Meghan for loving their husbands so much they’re willing to put themselves in the way of it, and able to keep on smiling and keep doing their duty to the country.  Bless them both.



Right, let's be fair that Meghan doesn't deserve the false, poisonous, and vicious lies being said about her. I, certainly wish that KP was as defensive of Meghan throughout her smear campaign as they are with William and his real indiscretions. Just look at the below chart and see for yourself the bias --









A1aGypsy said:


> What is it about woman that makes this level of vitriol (in the posted IG and Twitter feeds) towards another woman they don’t know and have never met entertainment? I don’t get it.



Meghan has fans that are protective of her...same for the Cambridges as is evidenced here. You don't have to "meet" someone to defend what you feel is right or wrong.



Flatsy said:


> I think people can have their opinions about either woman - her marriage, her work, her clothes, her family, whatever.
> 
> But it's pretty transparent when someone who has been all over the Meghan Markle thread expressing outrage whenever someone mildly criticizes Meghan, suddenly invades the Kate thread with a new avatar and posts a succession of anti-Kate conspiracy theories from the twitter feeds of Meghan-worshipping tinhats.
> 
> Kate is not the source of Meghan's problems.  Going after Kate will not get anyone to like Meghan more.
> 
> This is just about the Meghan's frustrated stans who have spent too much time wallowing in anger about how they feel their idol has been mistreated and have decided that Kate is a good person to take it out on.
> 
> Meghan and Harry are about to have a baby.  The world is going to be celebrating.  There is going to be lots of excitement about every detail.  There are going to cute pictures of the new little family.  It's going to be happy time for Meghan and Harry.   Why not just enjoy that for a while?



I go to both threads. I am not in favor of Meghan over Kate. I like them both but like I said..Kate/William are the source of Meghan's problems. H &M are very popular, very engaging, they have friends in very high places, and they frequently carry out their royal duties. William/Kate are not as engaging, they often take a backseat in their duties, and they are feeling overshadowed as the future king & queen. KP wants H & M to be pegged down, shipped off to Africa, and to "know their place"..or to dim their shine. That is what is going on.


----------



## caramelize126

krissa said:


> Sorry, what does Kate do? With all her resources shouldn’t she do more than just show up and look pretty? She will be Queen Consort, sure after Camilla, but she has huge shoes to fill. Queen Elizabeth seems to “work” nonstop for a 90 year old and a lot more than Kate.
> 
> Not trying to bash Kate, she seems likeable enough.



Serious question- why do we expect Meghan and Kate to "work"? And what does that even mean in their world?

Kate's family arent titled or old money, but they are still very wealthy.  I doubt Kate ( and Pippa) would ever have expected to "work" regardless of who they married.  The Middleton sisters don't have a work ethic because they never really needed to. 
I always thought that the BRF's job was to represent their family and their country and act as ambassadors.  Other than that, I'm not sure what other function they have.  I can't imagine that means more than showing up, looking pleasant, and representing the family.  They also bring attention to charities. What else are we expecting them to do? 
IMO, i think the reason why the queen works so hard is because she feels the personal sense of responsibility- she is a blood princess and she is now the matriarch.  Same with Charles and Anne, its Their family name at stake. Kate has just married into it, so i dont get the feeling that she has the same sort of emotional sense of the responsibility or as much of a personal stake.    Hopefully i'm making sense? lol


----------



## caramelize126

hellosunshine said:


> You could say the same about Kate's stans. I could probably find a thousand different takes on how  totally devoid of reality Kate stans are. Her stans actually think that Kate is working on her initiatives behind-the-scenes while she's branded as lazy on her royal duties. The Prince of Wales, Duchess of Cornwell, the Queen, and various other royals have more engagements than her. She is equipped with the best housekeepers, babysitters, and child caregivers and she can't carry out the most basic of her duties.
> 
> This is not a tear down..it is the truth. Can any of her fans say otherwise? No.
> 
> The quote that I linked is not untrue. The Sussex's moved to Frogmore to curb leaks. How did this "meeting" or "visit" get leaked to the press? William is the only one who currently has a line with senior figures in the media. H & M are currently not talking to the british media because of M's treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, let's be fair that Meghan doesn't deserve the false, poisonous, and vicious lies being said about her. I, certainly wish that KP was as defensive of Meghan throughout her smear campaign as they are with William and his real indiscretions. Just look at the below chart and see for yourself the bias --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan has fans that are protective of her...same for the Cambridges as is evidenced here. You don't have to "meet" someone to defend what you feel is right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I go to both threads. I am not in favor of Meghan over Kate. I like them both but like I said..Kate/William are the source of Meghan's problems. H &M are very popular, very engaging, they have friends in very high places, and they frequently carry out their royal duties. William/Kate are not as engaging, they often take a backseat in their duties, and they are feeling overshadowed as the future king & queen. KP wants H & M to be pegged down, shipped off to Africa, and to "know their place"..or to dim their shine. That is what is going on.



I really hope someone from Meghan's camp is compensating you for your time spent on damage control and PR.

This is supposed to be a fun thread, but I feel like its taken an aggressive turn. Unless you're claiming to know first hand, this is all speculation.  The truth is usually not as black and white as people want it to be.  Family dynamics are complicated. I doubt its all this simple.


----------



## bag-mania

krissa said:


> Sadly, it seems like Kate doesn’t have an identity outside of William. I don’t see her leaving unless he divorces her.



Why do you think she doesn’t have an identity? You must believe that all stay-at-home moms don’t have their own identities either.


----------



## hellosunshine

caramelize126 said:


> I really hope someone from Meghan's camp is compensating you for your time spent on damage control and PR.
> 
> This is supposed to be a fun thread, but I feel like its taken an aggressive turn. Unless you're claiming to know first hand, this is all speculation.  The truth is usually not as black and white as people want it to be.  Family dynamics are complicated. I doubt its all this simple.



Haha, I'm not doing anything extraordinary..the screenshots I post..are usually from articles that I've read or things others have posted.

I don't think discussions have gotten aggressive here..unfortunate that you feel that way. If anything..I think this thread has gotten more diverse dialogue. It's less of an echo chamber.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It is aggressive when you feel you have to counter EVERY comment.

It's a gossip thread, and rumours etc will be discussed, but the stupid infighting is hard to read and best left for the gutter that is social media.

But that's just my opinion,  coming in cold and reading these last few pages.


----------



## hellosunshine

People are allowed to multi-quote...I think that's why the feature exists, right? 

Honestly, if people are allowed to be frank here..I do feel like people often have a tone when responding to me. Just see how @Flatsy always responds to me...I think that's aggressive and patronizing but I never say anything.


----------



## buffym

bag-mania said:


> Why do you think she doesn’t have an identity? You must believe that all stay-at-home moms don’t have their own identities either.



I don’t see how Kate is a stay at home mother. Her job title is Princess of the U.K. at least according to her children’s birth certificate.

I think it is a cop out when there is a question of Kate doing more royal duties people bring up she’s a hands on mom. Why can’t she be a consistent working royal and a hands on mom? Two of her children go to school, she has a full time nanny, housekeepers and chef. 

It shouldn’t be that hard for her to do royal duties regularly. The Countess of Wessex is a working royal and she takes time of with her children. She hasn’t been working since her kids started break just like Kate, but the difference is when they are in school Sophie ups her engagements to make up from the time off.

As for Kate not having an identity outside of William, I can see it from the things she has said over the years, for example when they were on tour William said he would want the invisible super power. Kate was then asked and she said she wanted it to. William was asked his favorite color- he said blue. Then Kate was asked she said blue also.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> Just see how @Flatsy always responds to me...I think that's aggressive and patronizing but I* never say anything*.


LOL.


----------



## youngster

hellosunshine said:


> I like them both but like I said..*Kate/William are the source of Meghan's problems.* H &M are very popular, very engaging, they have friends in very high places, and they frequently carry out their royal duties. William/Kate are not as engaging, *they often take a backseat in their duties,* and they are feeling overshadowed as the future king & queen.



I'm not sure why I bother but here goes . . . In one sentence you say that Meghan and Harry are very popular but in another that Meghan is having problems which are all Will and Kate's fault.   Which is it?  Is she popular or is she unpopular? It's Will and Kate's fault because they haven't used the power of Kensington Palace to do . . . what exactly?  They should insist that Kensington Palace issue statements denying internet rumors (when Meghan doesn't even live there)?   What about Harry?  He's all grown up and has his own staff and could reach out to his father or grandmother at Buckingham Palace.  Why isn't he the one responsible for coming to his wife's defense if he felt she needed defending? Why is it William and Kate's responsibility?

By the way, here are the total number of engagements by royal family member for 2018.  The hardest worker is Princess Anne with 518 appearances, followed closely by Prince Charles and the rest of the Queen's children.  Both William and Harry worked half as hard as their Aunt and Uncles.  That makes sense to me, as Will and Kate have 3 little children ages 5 and under, and Harry was busy getting married in 2018. I also have read (maybe it's true, maybe not) that Will and Harry were both given fewer engagements and appearances in their 20's and 30's because their duties will ramp up so significantly in their 40's and 50's, particularly Will's.

William and Kate actually did 307 engagements to Harry and Meghan's 289 in 2018.  Kate was on maternity leave for several months in 2018 and, of course, Meghan only joined the family that year. I would expect to see Meghan's totals drop for 2019 as she will be the one out on maternity leave.

Princess Anne:  518 engagements
Prince Charles: 507
Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall:  219
Prince Edward: 463
Prince Andrew:  394
Queen Elizabeth: 283
Prince William:  220
Kate, Duchess of Cambridge:  87 (maternity leave for about 6 months)
Prince Harry: 193
Meghan, Duchess of Sussex: 96 (joined the family in May 2018)


----------



## bag-mania

buffym said:


> I don’t see how Kate is a stay at home mother. Her job title is Princess of the U.K. at least according to her children’s birth certificate.
> 
> I think it is a cop out when there is a question of Kate doing more royal duties people bring up she’s a hands on mom. Why can’t she be a consistent working royal and a hands on mom? Two of her children go to school, she has a full time nanny, housekeepers and chef.
> 
> It shouldn’t be that hard for her to do royal duties regularly. The Countess of Wessex is a working royal and she takes time of with her children. She hasn’t been working since her kids started break just like Kate, but the difference is when they are in school Sophie ups her engagements to make up from the time off.
> 
> As for Kate not having an identity outside of William, I can see it from the things she has said over the years, for example when they were on tour William said he would want the invisible super power. Kate was then asked and she said she wanted it to. William was asked his favorite color- he said blue. Then Kate was asked she said blue also.



I never said Kate was a stay-at-home mother. I questioned why krissa thought Kate didn’t have an identity outside of being William’s wife. 

I made the comparison to stay-at-home moms because saying a woman doesn’t have an identity beyond her husband was ridiculous. 

Your examples of Kate not having her own thoughts were equally petty. Blue is the most popular color in the world. Is it really that unusual to you that a husband and wife might have the same favorite color? As for the super power question, I can’t blame Kate for going along with what he said because, let’s face it, that’s just a dumb question to ask anyone. I give her credit for being polite and feigning interest when someone asks something that lame.


----------



## Morgan R

youngster said:


> I'm not sure why I bother but here goes . . . In one sentence you say that Meghan and Harry are very popular but in another that Meghan is having problems which are all Will and Kate's fault.   Which is it?  Is she popular or is she unpopular? It's Will and Kate's fault because they haven't used the power of Kensington Palace to do . . . what exactly? * They should insist that Kensington Palace issue statements denying internet rumors (when Meghan doesn't even live there)?   What about Harry?  He's all grown up and has his own staff and could reach out to his father or grandmother at Buckingham Palace.  Why isn't he the one responsible for coming to his wife's defense if he felt she needed defending? *Why is it William and Kate's responsibility?
> 
> By the way, here are the total number of engagements by royal family member for 2018.  The hardest worker is Princess Anne with 518 appearances, followed closely by Prince Charles and the rest of the Queen's children.  Both William and Harry worked half as hard as their Aunt and Uncles.  That makes sense to me, as Will and Kate have 3 little children ages 5 and under, and Harry was busy getting married in 2018. I also have read (maybe it's true, maybe not) that Will and Harry were both given fewer engagements and appearances in their 20's and 30's because their duties will ramp up so significantly in their 40's and 50's, particularly Will's.
> 
> William and Kate actually did 307 engagements to Harry and Meghan's 289 in 2018.  Kate was on maternity leave for several months in 2018 and, of course, Meghan only joined the family that year. I would expect to see Meghan's totals drop for 2019 as she will be the one out on maternity leave.
> 
> Princess Anne:  518 engagements
> Prince Charles: 507
> Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall:  219
> Prince Edward: 463
> Prince Andrew:  394
> Queen Elizabeth: 283
> Prince William:  220
> Kate, Duchess of Cambridge:  87 (maternity leave for about 6 months)
> Prince Harry: 193
> Meghan, Duchess of Sussex: 96 (joined the family in May 2018)



Harry and Meghan were under Kensington Palace until fairly recently that is what I think the point the person you quoted was trying make but isn't articulating well. Kensington Palace could have easily issued more denials than they did while Harry and Meghan were there but they didn't. In the short time of recent weeks that Harry and Meghan have been under Buckingham Palace it has denied more stories than Kensington Palace had when Harry and Meghan were under them. The biggest statement released by Kensington Palace was the statement released in 2016 by Harry that confirmed he was dating Meghan but also mentioned how she "has been subject to a wave of abuse and harassment. Some of this has been very public - the smear on the front page of a national newspaper; the racial undertones of comment pieces; and the outright sexism and racism of social media trolls and web article comments" (https://www.royal.uk/statement-communications-secretary-prince-harry). The most recent story Buckingham Palace denied was the story of Harry and Meghan being sent to Africa...within hours of the story being released it was denied.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> LOL.



You're so pleasant to engage with. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## buffym

bag-mania said:


> I never said Kate was a stay-at-home mother. I questioned why krissa thought Kate didn’t have an identity outside of being William’s wife.
> 
> I made the comparison to stay-at-home moms because saying a woman doesn’t have an identity beyond her husband was ridiculous.
> 
> Your examples of Kate not having her own thoughts were equally petty. Blue is the most popular color in the world. Is it really that unusual to you that a husband and wife might have the same favorite color? As for the super power question, I can’t blame Kate for going along with what he said because, let’s face it, that’s just a dumb question to ask anyone. I give her credit for being polite and feigning interest when someone asks something that lame.



Yes, but that is your opinion. I don’t think it is petty to question if Kate has any interest outside of her husband when you are only given glimpses of a royals personality and she the only perspective I have read about is ones that are the same as her husband.

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Mumotons

This was such a nice and relaxed thread until recently. The whole ‘sorry to be the bearer of bad news’ mentality is childish and belittling and at the end of the day everything quoted has been gossip, unsubstantiated at that, and delivered in a really nasty tone. 
The Queen has worked bloody hard to restore public opinion in her family and to see the amount of dirt being flung around now she is in her twilight years must make her wonder what the future holds when she has gone.
And why the scorn for Kate being a stay at home Mum? Isn’t feminism the freedom to choose (if financially able) to do so ? 
The Queen only had a short time with Charles and Anne before she ascended the throne in 1953, time she wouldn’t get back. Charles is the Prince of Wales who has spent his whole life in preparation for when he steps up, so isn’t it ok that William and Kate get to enjoy their time before it’s gone forever.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> You could say the same about Kate's stans. I could probably find a thousand different takes on how  totally devoid of reality Kate stans are. Her stans actually think that Kate is working on her initiatives behind-the-scenes while she's branded as lazy on her royal duties. The Prince of Wales, Duchess of Cornwell, the Queen, and various other royals have more engagements than her. She is equipped with the best housekeepers, babysitters, and child caregivers and she can't carry out the most basic of her duties.
> 
> This is not a tear down..it is the truth. Can any of her fans say otherwise? No.
> 
> The quote that I linked is not untrue. The Sussex's moved to Frogmore to curb leaks. How did this "meeting" or "visit" get leaked to the press? William is the only one who currently has a line with senior figures in the media. H & M are currently not talking to the british media because of M's treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, let's be fair that Meghan doesn't deserve the false, poisonous, and vicious lies being said about her. I, certainly wish that KP was as defensive of Meghan throughout her smear campaign as they are with William and his real indiscretions. Just look at the below chart and see for yourself the bias --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan has fans that are protective of her...same for the Cambridges as is evidenced here. You don't have to "meet" someone to defend what you feel is right or wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I go to both threads. I am not in favor of Meghan over Kate. I like them both but like I said..Kate/William are the source of Meghan's problems. H &M are very popular, very engaging, they have friends in very high places, and they frequently carry out their royal duties. William/Kate are not as engaging, they often take a backseat in their duties, and they are feeling overshadowed as the future king & queen. KP wants H & M to be pegged down, shipped off to Africa, and to "know their place"..or to dim their shine. That is what is going on.


You quote me only to continue your Meghan as victim aggressive diatribe, how disingenuous.  My point was that the viscous gossip being circulated (and now posted here by you) on social media is unfair and cruel to both families.  It’s evident in every post you make that you irrationally worship Meghan and have an equally irrational hatred for Kate.  You know neither of these women, and very little of life in the UK.  While it’s been an interesting insight into the mind of the internet stan I think it’s time for the ignore function.


----------



## Morgan R

The last few pages have been interesting...I'll say that.

I don't get the dislike for either Kate or Meghan that I've seen . Some of you in this very thread (or in the actual Harry & Meghan thread) have said negative things or critiques about Meghan. Yes that is your opinion but it seems what your opinions are based on the stories the British Tabloids have released.  I've seen similar negative things and critiques said about Kate online because of stories British Tabloids said about her. As easily as it to call people that defend Meghan  PR, Tinhats, etc. It could easily be said that those that defend Kate are PR, Tinhats, etc. I could link some of the horrible Tweets/Instagram posts that Kate fans posted about Meghan online (I'm choosing not to link them but they can easily be found). There is unwarranted hate directed at both Kate and Meghan. In reality there doesn't need to be hate by anybody for either Kate or Meghan but people play into every single rumor that surfaces and believe them and choose to form their opinions of people based on what tabloids have said. I wouldn't want to marry a royal from any royal family because it isn't just Kate and Meghan but many of those that have married into any royal family are attacked through press and people online because people feed into some of what the press say and take it as absolute fact (look at some comments that there are online about Queen Letizia, Crown Princess Mary, etc.). People choose what they want to believe because it helps fit the narrative they want to believe.

It seems what is often over looked (but I have mentioned before) is that the British Tabloids have gone after and attacked to some degree every person that has married into the British Royal Family (aka those that marry in all get a "character assassination")...It is no secret Prince Philip, Diana, Fergie, Sophie, Camilla, Kate, and Meghan have all been attacked by media  (the females are more so attacked then the males that marry in though). Just a few years ago Kate was in the very position where she was attacked very often by the press now that negative press has since moved to Meghan who is the new member that married into the family but the stories are really a variation of the same stories that were said about Kate. And before either Kate or Meghan it was said about others that married into the royal family.

-----------

I've posted the quoted post in the Harry and Meghan thread months ago but it is relevant to this conversation.... the British Tabloids attacking those that marry into the royal family is consistent. The characters change (the person marrying into they royal family changes) yet the narrative doesn't but people play into what tabloids say so easily when in reality the  British tabloids are sticking to the same narrative they always have which is attacking the person that married into the family.:

"I already knew whoever William and Harry ended up marrying were going to get labeled something like either "domineering", "determined", "angry", "rude", "bossy", etc. Why did I think they were going to get labeled something like that well because that is literally the narrative the British Tabloids have used regarding the people that marry into the family. Kate was accused of being "determined" to get a ring (i.e. why she was named "Waity Katie" by the British Tabloids until William proposed and they got married), she gets accused of being a lazy royal for consistently doing a low number of engagements each year in comparison to other royals (i.e why British Tabloids named her "Duchess Do Little"), and was also accused of being a reason why staff members quit. Meghan has been accused of being the reason staff has quit, has been accused of making Harry abandon his friends, and accused of making him change his habits (hobbies, eating, smoking, drinking). Added to that there have been some stories that have racial undertones about Meghan. That isn't even opinion that is a fact that was/is sometimes noticeable in stories written about her that even Harry pointed out when he released the statement he did back in 2016 regarding Meghan."

Just goes to show you how consistent the British Press is. Quote I saw shared from some royal biography that literally shows how consistent the press is with the narratives the push regarding the people who married into the royal family. Diana was accused of spending to much money on clothes, being the reason for why staff had quit, and also accused of making Charles abandon his friends/change his eating habits/change his wardrobe.:





Diana was even asked about those rumors that were constantly a narrative pushed by the press which constantly said she was "domineering", "determined", and "was trying to change Charles":


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Mumotons said:


> This was such a nice and relaxed thread until recently. The whole ‘sorry to be the bearer of bad news’ mentality is childish and belittling and at the* end of the day everything quoted has been gossip*, unsubstantiated at that, and delivered in a really nasty tone.
> The Queen has worked bloody hard to restore public opinion in her family and to see the amount of dirt being flung around now she is in her twilight years must make her wonder what the future holds when she has gone.
> And why the scorn for Kate being a stay at home Mum? Isn’t feminism the freedom to choose (if financially able) to do so ?
> The Queen only had a short time with Charles and Anne before she ascended the throne in 1953, time she wouldn’t get back. Charles is the Prince of Wales who has spent his whole life in preparation for when he steps up, so isn’t it ok that William and Kate get to enjoy their time before it’s gone forever.



I agree about the tone, _however_ this IS a gossip thread. If those stories are out there, they'll be discussed.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> You quote me only to continue your Meghan as victim aggressive diatribe, how disingenuous.  My point was that the viscous gossip being circulated (and now posted here by you) on social media is unfair and cruel to both families.  It’s evident in every post you make that you irrationally worship Meghan and have an equally irrational hatred for Kate.  You know neither of these women, and very little of life in the UK.  While it’s been an interesting insight into the mind of the internet stan I think it’s time for the ignore function.



Geez, why are you so mad though?

Anyways, I am glad people here are realizing that the road goes both ways and I 've made my point. I will have my proof and/or receipts for when certain people here go onto the Meghan thread and start making irrational comments. Wishing everyone a blessed Sunday


----------



## Jayne1

I like to hear the different opinions, so keep them coming.

I read that Will does not want to be overshadowed. His ego drives him as the future king and does not want attention placed on anyone but himself and I think we see Kate very aware of his disposition and always holding back.

No Diana stealing the spotlight from Charles for this guy...


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at Easter for a church service at Windsor Castle.


----------



## Chloe302225

Bigger photos of Prince Louis.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge joined the Duke of Sussex and the Duke of Glouchester ( Not Pictured) at an Anzac Day Service at Westminster Abbey.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4416886
> View attachment 4416887
> View attachment 4416888
> View attachment 4416889
> View attachment 4416890
> View attachment 4416891
> View attachment 4416892
> View attachment 4416893
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge joined the Duke of Sussex and the uke of Glouchester ( Not Pictured) at an Anzac Day Service at Westminster Abbey.



Thanks for posting these photos because I was just watching the video (linked below) of this event and noticed how Kate walked past Harry and greeted first. Now, I know she's William's spouse but William was not there and doesn't she rank behind Harry as he's a blood royal? This is a geniune question but I wonder what the usual protocol police have to say about this?


----------



## Chloe302225

[]


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4416886
> View attachment 4416887
> View attachment 4416888
> View attachment 4416889
> View attachment 4416890
> View attachment 4416891
> View attachment 4416892
> View attachment 4416893
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge joined the Duke of Sussex and the Duke of Glouchester ( Not Pictured) at an Anzac Day Service at Westminster Abbey.



Since he is a blood (Royal) Prince, I am pretty sure that Harry  outranks her so in theory he should walk ahead of her if William is not present.   This was part of the snit about Kate curtsying to Princess Beatrice or Princess Eugenie if William was not present.  As blood Princesses, technically they outrank her and she should curtsy to them, however I don't believe that she does.


----------



## Chloe302225

gracekelly said:


> Si
> 
> 
> Since he is a blood (Royal) Prince, I am pretty sure that Harry  outranks her so in theory he should walk ahead of her if William is not present.   This was part of the snit about Kate curtsying to Princess Beatrice or Princess Eugenie if William was not present.  As blood Princesses, technically they outrank her and she should curtsy to them, however I don't believe that she does.



We have never seen her with Beatrice or Eugenie without William's presence as yet. The curtsey will only happen in situations without William as she takes her rank from him.


----------



## Clearblueskies

gracekelly said:


> Si
> 
> 
> Since he is a blood (Royal) Prince, I am pretty sure that Harry  outranks her so in theory he should walk ahead of her if William is not present.   This was part of the snit about Kate curtsying to Princess Beatrice or Princess Eugenie if William was not present.  As blood Princesses, technically they outrank her and she should curtsy to them, however I don't believe that she does.


The most senior royal arrives last to events (so they aren’t kept waiting) and leaves first.  As William isn’t present Harry outranks Kate here, so she goes in first.


----------



## lulu212121

Kate and Harry look so happy together without their spouses. You can't fake that!


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


> We have never seen her with Beatrice or Eugenie without William's presence as yet. The curtsey will only happen in situations without William as she takes her rank from him.


I said that in so many words "if William was not present."  It is also rumored that Kate refuses to do this when William is not present.


----------



## gracekelly

lulu212121 said:


> Kate and Harry look so happy together without their spouses. You can't fake that!


Exactly, which makes all of these nasty rumors more ridiculous and mean.


----------



## gracekelly

Clearblueskies said:


> The most senior royal arrives last to events (so they aren’t kept waiting) and leaves first.  As William isn’t present Harry outranks Kate here, so she goes in first.


I think you mean he goes in first.


----------



## Clearblueskies

gracekelly said:


> I think you mean he goes in first.


No he goes in last as he’s senior to her in this situation


----------



## Chloe302225

Harry does outrank Kate in this instance because he is blood royal and Catherine  is without William and therefor without his rank in seniority. You can see this in the picture of them seated; Harry closest to the altar as the most senior royal, the Duke of Glouchester is next and then Catherine.You can also see it when the they get inside and start greeting those waiting for them; Harry greets first.


----------



## Chloe302225

gracekelly said:


> I think you mean he goes in first.


The most senior royal goes last, this is why you never see anyone arrive after the Queen.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> Thanks for posting these photos because I was just watching the video (linked below) of this event and noticed how Kate walked past Harry and greeted first. Now, I know she's William's spouse but William was not there and doesn't she rank behind Harry as he's a blood royal? This is a geniune question but I wonder what the usual protocol police have to say about this?



The protocol was correct here as Harry was the most senior royal present he goes in last. This was harder to see since they both arrived together but is shown when Kate goes first then Harry. The most recent joint engagement of both the Cambridge's and Sussex's showed this when entering for Commonwealth Day Service. Harry and Meghan arrived first then William and Catherine.


----------



## gracekelly

Clearblueskies said:


> No he goes in last as he’s senior to her in this situation


I apologize I reversed what you meant.


----------



## Chloe302225

gracekelly said:


> I said that in so many words "if William was not present."  It is also rumored that Kate refuses to do this when William is not present.





gracekelly said:


> I said that in so many words "if William was not present."  It is also rumored that Kate refuses to do this when William is not present.



My point was we have not seen William without Kate in situation formal enough to warrant curtseying and many members of the BRF have stated that they don't curtsey to each other in private. The Queen is the only one who receives such treatment private or public; so to say Kate wont curtsey to Beatrice or Eugenie cant be proven yet IMO because they have never been placed in such a situation.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> The protocol was correct here as Harry was the most senior royal present he goes in last. This was harder to see since they both arrived together but is shown when Kate goes first then Harry. The most joint engagement of both the Cambridge's and Sussex's showed this when entering for Commonwealth Day Service. Harry and Meghan arrived first then William and Catherine.



Thank you for clarifying because I was geniunely not certain.


----------



## krissa

bag-mania said:


> Why do you think she doesn’t have an identity? You must believe that all stay-at-home moms don’t have their own identities either.



Absolutely not. I made no mention of stay at home moms at all so unfair to even go there. She has no identity, in my opinion, because post college she seemed to wait around for a ring. Like her whole life’s goal was to marry a prince. In the meantime she didn’t actually do much work, charity, hobbies, or anything for herself personally.


----------



## Flatsy

Jayne1 said:


> I read that Will does not want to be overshadowed. His ego drives him as the future king and does not want attention placed on anyone but himself and I think we see Kate very aware of his disposition and always holding back.
> 
> No Diana stealing the spotlight from Charles for this guy...


I think Kate is by nature more quiet and introverted.  When she does engagements on her own, she rarely seems comfortable to me, especially when she needs to speak.  I don't know whether this is something that attracted to Will to her, but I don't think she's holding back intentionally.   

This stuff about Will's ego and Will needing to be the center of attention at all times is something I've only been hearing in the past couple of years.  I always read that Will was fine with hanging back from the spotlight (i.e., not doing a whole lot) because he knew he was going to be Prince of Wales and eventually King, and knew he didn't need to put in a huge amount of effort now.  Or from his viewpoint, he was "pacing himself". 

Harry's been showing Will up in the charisma department and the achievement department for upwards of a decade and that never seemed to bother Will either.  In fact, he and Harry always seemed to have a nice dynamic together where Harry's natural charm loosened up Will and allowed him to show his more lighthearted side.  All parties involved seemed to be happy to capitalize on the popularity of the duo.

It seems to me that if Will is suddenly concerned about being the center of attention, he'd be actively trying to ramp up the attention on himself and get out there with big solo projects and publicity.


----------



## krissa

caramelize126 said:


> Serious question- why do we expect Meghan and Kate to "work"? And what does that even mean in their world?
> 
> Kate's family arent titled or old money, but they are still very wealthy.  I doubt Kate ( and Pippa) would ever have expected to "work" regardless of who they married.  The Middleton sisters don't have a work ethic because they never really needed to.
> I always thought that the BRF's job was to represent their family and their country and act as ambassadors.  Other than that, I'm not sure what other function they have.  I can't imagine that means more than showing up, looking pleasant, and representing the family.  They also bring attention to charities. What else are we expecting them to do?
> IMO, i think the reason why the queen works so hard is because she feels the personal sense of responsibility- she is a blood princess and she is now the matriarch.  Same with Charles and Anne, its Their family name at stake. Kate has just married into it, so i dont get the feeling that she has the same sort of emotional sense of the responsibility or as much of a personal stake.    Hopefully i'm making sense? lol



Work in the sense that they could do more events, bring more attention to their patronage’s, etc. She’s not blood family, but she’s still British so if you don’t have to work, why not do more within the system you are involved. If she wanted to just be a lady who lunched why marry a future King?


----------



## hellosunshine

There is one particular article from The Times that is making the rounds lately about William. It has some rather interesting tidbits in regards to him being worried about becoming overshadowed - https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/a-royal-rift-j3cft5d3d



> Setting up a separate office was an acknowledgment that William will be king & Harry will not &, to a degree, a means of reassuring William that his is the constitutionally important role, whatever the public esteem in which Harry and Meghan are held.





> People are telling William, ‘Don’t worry. Your influence will grow and Harry’s will fade,’” a source said. “This is peak Harry.” After a year in which Harry and Meghan have hardly been off the front pages, it would be natural for William and Kate to feel somewhat overshadowed.





> This sense of embattlement has been entrenched by William’s decision to reach out to senior figures in the media...& by the apparent decision of those same newspapers to side w/ the palace over H&M by peddling the most negative coverage of the duchess’s relationship with her father





> To palace officials wondering how to handle the couple there was another figure who looms large when you think of young women using a royal platform for global charitable crusading: Harry’s own mother. ‘The danger to them is that Meghan is going to be bigger than Diana





> People have moved from containment to harnessing #*HarryandMeghan*. There’s been a reset. They sent them down to Frogmore to try to keep them out of the limelight for a bit. This is doomed to fail. They are worried that H&M are going to establish a totally separate enterprise





> The problem with these two is that they want to do, rather than to be. They don‘t like doing the more formal routine stuff—the fairs & fetes. They’ve put their noses out of joint because a lot of traditional charities that Philip has stopped doing, the princes—& Will in particular—have said no to


----------



## Flatsy

The Times story was ridiculous from the start and Meghan and Harry dispatched their friends to refute the story in detail to Omid Scobie.

But it proves my point that these stories about Will's raging ego are recent, and seem to me to be more about the press trying to create more drama around the Will/Harry feud.


----------



## caramelize126

krissa said:


> Absolutely not. I made no mention of stay at home moms at all so unfair to even go there. She has no identity, in my opinion, because post college she seemed to wait around for a ring. Like her whole life’s goal was to marry a prince. In the meantime she didn’t actually do much work, charity, hobbies, or anything for herself personally.



I never thought about it this way. 

IMO the way she acted after they broke up wasnt too different from how some of my friends were after getting out of long term relationships. After being with someone for years, thinking you’re going to get married, etc. it can be difficult to find your footing and get over it. I think that’s just the normal emotional process. 

I do remember that she was out and about lot after the break up. Going out with friends,  clubbing, involved in athletic competitions, etc.


----------



## youngster

krissa said:


> Work in the sense that they could do more events, bring more attention to their patronage’s, etc. She’s not blood family, but she’s still British so if you don’t have to work, why not do more within the system you are involved. If she wanted to just be a lady who lunched why marry a future King?



According to the statistics, and there are actually people who keep track of this, in the first 90 days of 2019 Kate did just under 40 engagements and Meghan did 35. That pace puts Kate at around 160 for the year, or about 3 per week.  Will made about 50 appearances in the first 90 days of 2019, just a few more than Harry did, and seems on track for a similar 200 engagements as he did in 2018.  To me, that's a lot, about 4 per week for 50 weeks per year, and it will only increase as he gets older and his children grow up.  

Engagements can include very public outings but also can include private ones such as audiences, meetings and investitures that take place away from the media.  So, just because they aren't being seen in public doesn't mean that they aren't carrying out official duties.  The "winner" is Prince Charles who did 160 in the first 3 months of 2019 but he also did a huge, high profile trip to the Caribbean, with multiple appearances on a daily basis, and he's taking on more as his mother cuts back and his father has retired from public life.  Princess Anne also did right around 120.  Camilla did 80 and Prince Edward did 60.  

I think they divy up the workload as is reasonable and practicable, given the various stages of life they are all in.  Charles is the heir so he should be doing the most and showing people that he is active and vigorous and engaged.


----------



## bag-princess

Jayne1 said:


> I like to hear the different opinions, so keep them coming.
> 
> I read that Will does not want to be overshadowed. His ego drives him as the future king and does not want attention placed on anyone but himself and I think we see Kate very aware of his disposition and always holding back.
> 
> No Diana stealing the spotlight from Charles for this guy...




As I have always said - Kate knows her role and she does it well!  But she has never seemed like scene stealer to me who wanted to be the focus of attention.


----------



## Sharont2305

Her Majesty The Queen has made The Duchess of Cambridge a Dame Grand Cross of the Royal Victorian Order (GCVO). Awards in the Royal Victorian Order are made personally by The Queen, for services to the Sovereign.


----------



## Sharont2305

A service for the order, held every four years, is scheduled for this Friday, 3 May, at St George's Chapel, Windsor Castle. The Queen and members of her family will be present.


----------



## bag-princess

More about what that actually is for those of us on this side of the pond! [emoji1]


Queen Elizabeth just gave the Duchess of Cambridge even more reason to celebrate on her eighth wedding anniversary. The British monarch has made her granddaughter-in-law a Dame Grand Cross is the Royal Victorian Order. A Dame Grand Cross is the highest rank in the Order and the equivalent of a Knight.


----------



## Sharont2305

bag-princess said:


> More about what that actually is for those of us on this side of the pond! [emoji1]
> 
> 
> Queen Elizabeth just gave the Duchess of Cambridge even more reason to celebrate on her eighth wedding anniversary. The British monarch has made her granddaughter-in-law a Dame Grand Cross is the Royal Victorian Order. A Dame Grand Cross is the highest rank in the Order and the equivalent of a Knight.


LOL, that's basically what I just said, ha ha x


----------



## bag-princess

Sharont2305 said:


> LOL, that's basically what I just said, ha ha x



Well........ok!


----------



## Gimmethebag

Catherine now joins the ranks with the Duchess of Cornwall and Duchess of Wessex. I’d say the Queen appreciates Catherine’s contributions to the monarchy. https://www.google.com/amp/s/m.eonl...beth-ii-just-gave-kate-middleton-a-huge-honor


----------



## Sharont2305

bag-princess said:


> Well........ok!


----------



## bag-mania

The Queen clearly respects Kate even if a few posters here don't.


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> The Queen clearly respects Kate even if a few posters here don't.



...or it's her consolation prize because her grandson William cheated on her. 

Just my opinion though.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> ...or it's her consolation prize because her grandson William cheated on her.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


Really?  are you just stirring the pot?


----------



## glamourous1098

hellosunshine said:


> ...or it's her consolation prize because her grandson William cheated on her.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


Yes, because that's how this works.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

hellosunshine said:


> ...or it's her consolation prize because her grandson William cheated on her.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> ...or it's her consolation prize because her grandson William cheated on her.
> 
> Just my opinion though.



Because the Queen has a reputation for just handing out titles and honors out of pity.

Said no one ever.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


>




Lawd that pic gives me life!! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> ...or it's her consolation prize because her grandson William cheated on her.
> 
> Just my opinion though.


I was waiting for you to post this.  You didn't disappoint.

The Queen does the bl**dy h*ll what she likes and I don't think that includes consolation prizes.

It would be really great if this thread returned to the intended purpose, which I believe was not a place to bash this couple.    If people want to bash them, then start a thread with the sole intention of doing so and then those who prefer to stay away from the negativity may do so.


----------



## hellosunshine

No one is bashing here. I shared an opinion. I thought this was a news and gossip thread? Gossip covers a variety of different angles of speech/talk. Why are people so limiting here? It's very stifling and oppressive.

I suggest that anyone who does not want to see my posts..please put me in an ignore list. Thanks kindly.


----------



## youngster

hellosunshine said:


> ...or it's her consolation prize because her grandson William cheated on her.  Just my opinion though.



Yes, a 3" badge with a bit of ribbon would _totally_ make up for infidelity.

I'd like to point out that eventually, within a few years, Harry will also likely be accused of the same.  There hasn't been a male member of the BRF that hasn't been accused of infidelity.   After all, Harry is Charles' son too and had a pretty hard partying lifestyle for quite a long time.  I hope to be as fair minded about that when it happens as I am trying to be now. In the absence of actual evidence with actual photos and actual statements from any women involved, who go on the record with real journalists, it is all just malicious gossip. Gossip, that I'd like to point out, that seems to have been conveniently pushed hard in the last few months. 

Maybe there are people out there who think they are helping Meghan somehow by tearing down Will.  It's pretty middle school. There is plenty of fame and popularity to go around for all four of them.  It's not a zero sum game.  They can all be well liked.


----------



## Mumotons

hellosunshine said:


> No one is bashing here. I shared an opinion. I thought this was a news and gossip thread? Gossip covers a variety of different angles of speech/talk. Why are people so limiting here? It's very stifling and oppressive.
> 
> I suggest that anyone who does not want to see my posts..please put me in an ignore list. Thanks kindly.



There’s gossip and then there is coming here just so be catty and spiteful. What a wonderful role model you are for Meghan Stan’s everywhere


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting article on Lainey:

*Prince William, the trending topic*





I heard from a lot of people on Twitter and via email yesterday because Prince William was trending worldwide. There’s even a hashtag. Several of them. And not for the reasons that House Cambridge would approve of. So what’s it all about?

The same thing. The Turnip Drama. It’s been over a month now and just when they thought it would blow over, it keeps coming up again. To be clear, there’s no update from the last time we talked about this. Some people either didn’t hear about it then and others are retweeting new tweets from people still speculating about it and, as happens often on social media, the swirl rose up and this time picked up even more dust. As usual, they’re ignoring it.

But maybe it’s worth exploring why people can’t let it go, beyond the fact that this is the most salacious and intriguing royal gossip mystery that we’ve had in years: Princess Kate isn’t friends anymore with Rose Hanbury, the Marchioness of Cholmondeley – and no one can say why, and everyone’s filling in those gaps. (Also I can now spell Cholmondeley without having to spellcheck so that’s saying something.)

Still, it’s more than just people trying to sniff out a royal scandal. It also has to do with how the royals have handled or mishandled their media the last six months. In the fall of 2018, after announcing they were expecting and a very successful tour overseas, House Sussex’s overwhelming popularity was undeniable. And then it started to turn. Coverage of Prince Charles’s 70th birthday included details about his sons, about Prince William’s attitude, Prince Harry’s moods, and then the focus shifted towards their wives, with reports about Meghan Markle’s demands, and rumours that she and Kate Middleton weren’t getting along. Meghan Markle was being compared unfavourably to Kate Middleton – and that led to the initial reports that the brothers would be separating households.

Through it all, the UK media seemed to side with House Cambridge as Meghan was taking sh-t almost daily, until earlier this year when she flexed, using her celebrity experience to generate and dominate headlines with her baby shower and trip to New York. I don’t think I need to rehash what happened from here. House Cambridge and House Sussex are now independent. House Sussex is on Instagram. And we are hearing that House Cambridge might want to banish House Sussex from England. Then House Sussex clapped back. Harry joining Kate yesterday for Anzac Day service didn’t seem to help – people are mad, people are mad because they think William not only hasn’t been supportive of Harry and Meghan but may be working with the very media that’s been unfair to her. And they’re pointing out that while the UK media has been relentless with their sh-tty treatment of Meghan, they’ve remained largely silent over these Turnip rumours, these whispers of an affair. So why the double standard?

This is basically the royal version of getting swarmed, as in bee-ed, bee emojis everywhere, or snake emojis everywhere. That’s where we are now. And, boringly, William and his advisors will blame the media. Part of it, of course, is the media bias, sure. The other part, however, is the Courtier Games. That sh-t is coming from inside, all this business about discussions as to whether or not Harry and Meghan should be sent abroad, all the leaks coming from senior palace officials, they’re the junior-minds thinking they’re still masterminds, playing a game that’s expired. This might have worked 30 years ago, when Princess Diana was around. It doesn’t work now in the time of social media, in the time of intense fandom and fan armies. They’re showing up in 1970s hockey gear, when goalie pads were the size of a maxi-pad, to play in the NHL playoffs against 2019 teams. It’s embarrassing bad work. And the consequence?

Prince William is trending. And the irony of that is that they thought they were protecting the heir, solidifying his position. If anything, these shenanigans have only weakened it. How do you aim for solidarity by division?! How is THAT your strategy?


https://www.laineygossip.com/prince-williams-turnip-drama-is-trending-worldwide/54525


----------



## Sharont2305

And it's pronounced as Chumley


----------



## buffym

gracekelly said:


> I was waiting for you to post this.  You didn't disappoint.
> 
> The Queen does the bl**dy h*ll what she likes and I don't think that includes consolation prizes.
> 
> It would be really great if this thread returned to the intended purpose, which I believe was not a place to bash this couple.    If people want to bash them, then start a thread with the sole intention of doing so and then those who prefer to stay away from the negativity may do so.



The Queen doesn’t give out prizes, but the order is inconsistent. 

Camilla was given hers on her 7th wedding anniversary.

 Kate on her 8th wedding anniversary.

Prince Andrew was given one during the Epstein saga the UK media was barely able to mention his connection. 

Her majesty decides when a person deserves the around, but I can understand a person questioning the time.



Mumotons said:


> There’s gossip and then there is coming here just so be catty and spiteful. What a wonderful role model you are for Meghan Stan’s everywhere



She is not a role model for anyone. It is her opinion and she is entitled to it. Do you say the same for William and Kate Stan who is in Harry and Meghan threading talking about she had the baby or she let her mother visit the UK.

Why not post a different viewpoint and then keeping it moving?

Plus, it’s a gossip forum if you go to the Kardashian’s thread that is catty and spiteful.


----------



## hellosunshine

buffym said:


> She is not a role model for anyone. It is her opinion and she is entitled to it. Do you say the same for William and Kate Stan who is in Harry and Meghan threading talking about she had the baby or she let her mother visit the UK.
> 
> Why not post a different viewpoint and then keeping it moving?
> 
> Plus, it’s a gossip forum if you go to the Kardashian’s thread that is catty and spiteful.



Thank you so much @buffym. What a blessing it is to finally see someone here who respects differing opinions. I appreciate you.


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Interesting article on Lainey:
> 
> *Prince William, the trending topic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard from a lot of people on Twitter and via email yesterday because Prince William was trending worldwide. There’s even a hashtag. Several of them. And not for the reasons that House Cambridge would approve of. So what’s it all about?
> 
> The same thing. The Turnip Drama. It’s been over a month now and just when they thought it would blow over, it keeps coming up again. To be clear, there’s no update from the last time we talked about this. Some people either didn’t hear about it then and others are retweeting new tweets from people still speculating about it and, as happens often on social media, the swirl rose up and this time picked up even more dust. As usual, they’re ignoring it.
> 
> But maybe it’s worth exploring why people can’t let it go, beyond the fact that this is the most salacious and intriguing royal gossip mystery that we’ve had in years: Princess Kate isn’t friends anymore with Rose Hanbury, the Marchioness of Cholmondeley – and no one can say why, and everyone’s filling in those gaps. (Also I can now spell Cholmondeley without having to spellcheck so that’s saying something.)
> 
> Still, it’s more than just people trying to sniff out a royal scandal. It also has to do with how the royals have handled or mishandled their media the last six months. In the fall of 2018, after announcing they were expecting and a very successful tour overseas, House Sussex’s overwhelming popularity was undeniable. And then it started to turn. Coverage of Prince Charles’s 70th birthday included details about his sons, about Prince William’s attitude, Prince Harry’s moods, and then the focus shifted towards their wives, with reports about Meghan Markle’s demands, and rumours that she and Kate Middleton weren’t getting along. Meghan Markle was being compared unfavourably to Kate Middleton – and that led to the initial reports that the brothers would be separating households.
> 
> Through it all, the UK media seemed to side with House Cambridge as Meghan was taking sh-t almost daily, until earlier this year when she flexed, using her celebrity experience to generate and dominate headlines with her baby shower and trip to New York. I don’t think I need to rehash what happened from here. House Cambridge and House Sussex are now independent. House Sussex is on Instagram. And we are hearing that House Cambridge might want to banish House Sussex from England. Then House Sussex clapped back. Harry joining Kate yesterday for Anzac Day service didn’t seem to help – people are mad, people are mad because they think William not only hasn’t been supportive of Harry and Meghan but may be working with the very media that’s been unfair to her. And they’re pointing out that while the UK media has been relentless with their sh-tty treatment of Meghan, they’ve remained largely silent over these Turnip rumours, these whispers of an affair. So why the double standard?
> 
> This is basically the royal version of getting swarmed, as in bee-ed, bee emojis everywhere, or snake emojis everywhere. That’s where we are now. And, boringly, William and his advisors will blame the media. Part of it, of course, is the media bias, sure. The other part, however, is the Courtier Games. That sh-t is coming from inside, all this business about discussions as to whether or not Harry and Meghan should be sent abroad, all the leaks coming from senior palace officials, they’re the junior-minds thinking they’re still masterminds, playing a game that’s expired. This might have worked 30 years ago, when Princess Diana was around. It doesn’t work now in the time of social media, in the time of intense fandom and fan armies. They’re showing up in 1970s hockey gear, when goalie pads were the size of a maxi-pad, to play in the NHL playoffs against 2019 teams. It’s embarrassing bad work. And the consequence?
> 
> Prince William is trending. And the irony of that is that they thought they were protecting the heir, solidifying his position. If anything, these shenanigans have only weakened it. How do you aim for solidarity by division?! How is THAT your strategy?
> 
> 
> https://www.laineygossip.com/prince-williams-turnip-drama-is-trending-worldwide/54525



The problem with reading an opinion piece by Lainey (or any gossip writer) is that her livelihood depends upon her finding salacious gossip. Without it, she loses readership, her advertisers drop off, and she doesn't get paid. She is not unbiased.

Gossip writers don't want to write about quiet, upstanding people. That's boring. They are searching for that holy grail of gossip scandals, an individual who most people believe to be good but then it turns out they are not. (I'm looking at you Bill Cosby!) The gossip media wants the Will infidelity story to be true for their own purposes. Unfortunately for them, so far none of them have found any concrete evidence or a person willing to talk on the record.


----------



## sdkitty

buffym said:


> The Queen doesn’t give out prizes, but the order is inconsistent.
> 
> Camilla was given hers on her 7th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Kate on her 8th wedding anniversary.
> 
> Prince Andrew was given one during the Epstein saga the UK media was barely able to mention his connection.
> 
> Her majesty decides when a person deserves the around, but I can understand a person questioning the time.
> 
> 
> 
> She is not a role model for anyone. It is her opinion and she is entitled to it. Do you say the same for William and Kate Stan who is in Harry and Meghan threading talking about she had the baby or she let her mother visit the UK.
> 
> Why not post a different viewpoint and then keeping it moving?
> 
> Plus, it’s a gossip forum if you go to the Kardashian’s thread that is catty and spiteful.


It is her opinion that the queen gave her this honor to make up for her husband cheating on her?  I don't think this is true and I don't think this is really her opinion....just a nasty remark


----------



## LibbyRuth

I chose to read the remark as a joke rather than a serious suggestion, and as a result I responded with laughter instead of anger.  Works pretty well - highly recommended.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I chose to read the remark as a joke rather than a serious suggestion, and as a result I responded with laughter instead of anger.  Works pretty well - highly recommended.


that's good
I'm not passionate enough about these people to get angry
More like annoyed


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> I chose to read the remark as a joke rather than a serious suggestion, and as a result I responded with laughter instead of anger.  Works pretty well - highly recommended.


that's good
I'm not passionate enough about these people to get angry
More like annoyed


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> The problem with reading an opinion piece by Lainey (or any gossip writer) is that her livelihood depends upon her finding salacious gossip. Without it, she loses readership, her advertisers drop off, and she doesn't get paid. She is not unbiased.
> 
> Gossip writers don't want to write about quiet, upstanding people. That's boring. They are searching for that holy grail of gossip scandals, an individual who most people believe to be good but then it turns out they are not. (I'm looking at you Bill Cosby!) The gossip media wants the Will infidelity story to be true for their own purposes. Unfortunately for them, so far none of them have found any concrete evidence or a person willing to talk on the record.



This is true. But another element of the point you are making is that readership drops off from sites where claims are proven over and over to be false. If a site reports on marriages that are falling apart and the couples file for divorce each time, readers keep coming back.  If  a site reports over and over about women who are pregnant and said women never seem to give birth, readers stop believing the reports and find other sites. So yes - they are looking for what is salacious and scandalous. But they also are looking for what is true.


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> This is true. But another element of the point you are making is that readership drops off from sites where claims are proven over and over to be false. If a site reports on marriages that are falling apart and the couples file for divorce each time, readers keep coming back.  If  a site reports over and over about women who are pregnant and said women never seem to give birth, readers stop believing the reports and find other sites. So yes - they are looking for what is salacious and scandalous. But they also are looking for what is true.



Has there ever been a gossip rag or site that went out of business because they were wrong too many times? I can't think of any. It is the most forgiving of any of the various branches of journalism simply for that reason, nobody expects them to be credible and they aren't held to the same journalistic standards.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> Has there ever been a gossip rag or site that went out of business because they were wrong too many times? I can't think of any. It is the most forgiving of any of the various branches of journalism simply for that reason, nobody expects them to be credible and they aren't held to the same journalistic standards.


I'll admit - I can't answer your question with a direct answer because failed gossip blogs are not well known. Though to be fair, I also can't name legitimate news sites that have gone out of business. 
I do agree with you that gossip reporting is given a LOT of leeway in terms of accuracy. But again- popularity comes not just from scandalous info, but also from reliability. In the work of print gossip, People is more popular than In Touch, and People is much less likely to claim week after week that Jennifer Anniston is pregnant with Brad Pitt's baby.
My point is that there is more that goes into gossip reporting than imaging scandalous stories and publishing them. While there is not nearly as much verification as there is with legitimate news, and sources can be less reliable, there is still mining for information as opposed to merely writing fiction because it will get a a lot of clicks. It can be taken with a healthy grain of salt - but I don't think it should be dismissed as totally fabricated.


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> I'll admit - I can't answer your question with a direct answer because failed gossip blogs are not well known. Though to be fair, I also can't name legitimate news sites that have gone out of business.
> I do agree with you that gossip reporting is given a LOT of leeway in terms of accuracy. But again- popularity comes not just from scandalous info, but also from reliability. In the work of print gossip, People is more popular than In Touch, and People is much less likely to claim week after week that Jennifer Anniston is pregnant with Brad Pitt's baby.
> My point is that there is more that goes into gossip reporting than imaging scandalous stories and publishing them. While there is not nearly as much verification as there is with legitimate news, and sources can be less reliable, there is still mining for information as opposed to merely writing fiction because it will get a a lot of clicks. It can be taken with a healthy grain of salt - but I don't think it should be dismissed as totally fabricated.



There is a kind of laziness that has taken hold in the industry over the years. Back when they were stalking Charles and Diana, the gossip (and news) media would physically show up places and try to persuade potential sources to talk to them or try to catch the target of their interest in the act. These days a lot of their work is done online or _maybe_ through phone calls. It's much easier to pick up what another site has written and post it on your own with a credit to the source rather than to do the work yourself. I'm not saying they all do it this way, but many do. They probably consider it streamlining for efficiency.


----------



## Lounorada

gracekelly said:


> It would be really great if this thread returned to the intended purpose, which I believe was not a place to bash this couple.    If people want to bash them, then start a thread with the sole intention of doing so and then those who prefer to stay away from the negativity may do so.


Well said @gracekelly


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Well said @gracekelly


This. Also people need to remember it IS a gossip thread.  Not a stan thread. It's right there in the title. Those stories WILL continue to be posted.

It's the member to member infighting and snark, I find unnecessary.


----------



## minababe

at first I was wow thats cool about the order News.
but than I've read that camilla and other wifes of royals have already got the same order.. thats make the thing a bit less exciting.
but I'm curious to see what she will wear tomorrow and if the Kids are there too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would imagine the Queen made the decision to give this to Kate months ago, well before the latest rumors started.


----------



## bag-princess

[emoji1][emoji1] I love this picture!

12 times Princess Charlotte Proved She Is The Queen’s Mini Me 


https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...GhOKiU9WH1TpspxY6033h96pFGInyafYyO2QmPs5j9NuY


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> View attachment 4420527
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji1][emoji1] I love this picture!
> 
> 12 times Princess Charlotte Proved She Is The Queen’s Mini Me
> 
> 
> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...GhOKiU9WH1TpspxY6033h96pFGInyafYyO2QmPs5j9NuY



OMG hahaha! This photo is AWESOME!!! Love it!


----------



## cafecreme15

I just love the new Princess Charlotte photos! You can tell she is just so vivacious and confident. I’m so looking forward to watching her grow up - hard to believe she’s 4 already!


----------



## sdkitty

cafecreme15 said:


> I just love the new Princess Charlotte photos! You can tell she is just so vivacious and confident. I’m so looking forward to watching her grow up - hard to believe she’s 4 already!


she is a beautiful child and seems to be full of personality - steals every photo


----------



## youngster

She's utterly adorable, I sort of wish that we could switch her and PG in birth order so that she could be Queen one day!  Not fair to PG of course, it's just that Charlotte is such a cutie.


----------



## cafecreme15

youngster said:


> She's utterly adorable, I sort of wish that we could switch her and PG in birth order so that she could be Queen one day!  Not fair to PG of course, it's just that Charlotte is such a cutie.


Her charisma has Prince Harry written all over it!


----------



## anitalilac




----------



## TC1

It's creepy that a fan account on IG like that has 900k followers.


----------



## Mumotons

I love this type of green hue as well
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...on-loves-stepping-forest-green-heres-why.html


----------



## minababe

TC1 said:


> It's creepy that a fan account on IG like that has 900k followers.



why ?


----------



## berrydiva

gracekelly said:


> I was waiting for you to post this.  You didn't disappoint.
> 
> The Queen does the bl**dy h*ll what she likes and I don't think that includes consolation prizes.
> 
> It would be really great if this thread returned to the intended purpose, which I believe was not a place to bash this couple.    If people want to bash them, then start a thread with the sole intention of doing so and then those who prefer to stay away from the negativity may do so.


You're brave.  I'm surprised you didn't get hit with a ton of "this is a news and gossip forum" comments. Lol


----------



## TC1

minababe said:


> why ?


Well, because probably half of the followers are duped into following an account intended to trick people into thinking initially anyhow. that it's indeed Kate Middleton (with just one letter missing from her name) in the bio in bold letters it states (with a copy of her seal)
HRH The Duchess of Cambridge 
Public Figure
So it's very misleading, and to me..creepy.


----------



## lulu212121

TC1 said:


> Well, because probably half of the followers are duped into following an account intended to trick people into thinking initially anyhow. that it's indeed Kate Middleton (with just one letter missing from her name) in the bio in bold letters it states (with a copy of her seal)
> HRH The Duchess of Cambridge
> Public Figure
> So it's very misleading, and to me..creepy.


I am glad you answered the "why" question. That Instagram had me fooled. The sentence "I think she has William"s eyes and mouth and Kate's nose," made me look again at the account. I couldn't figure out why Kate would write like that.


----------



## Tivo

Charlotte looks just like her grandmother. It’s actually kinda crazy.


----------



## LittleStar88

TC1 said:


> It's creepy that a fan account on IG like that has 900k followers.


You can "buy" followers. I think the algorhythms work in such a way that if you have a lot of followers and activity, you get more presence. Maybe they are working towards monetizing the account somehow?


----------



## minababe

TC1 said:


> Well, because probably half of the followers are duped into following an account intended to trick people into thinking initially anyhow. that it's indeed Kate Middleton (with just one letter missing from her name) in the bio in bold letters it states (with a copy of her seal)
> HRH The Duchess of Cambridge
> Public Figure
> So it's very misleading, and to me..creepy.


you will say that the Followers think thats kate? the real kate? did i get that right?
I don't think so. it's just a fansite and I think the People know that she has no private Instagram account.
I'm way moire happy about those fansites than these useless influencer People.


----------



## Chloe302225

Princess Charlotte's 4th Birthday Portraits taken by the Duchess of Cambridge.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge as Patron of the organization opening the new Anna Freud Centre of Excellence.


----------



## maryg1

I like that shade of green! Who is the designer?


----------



## Chloe302225

maryg1 said:


> I like that shade of green! Who is the designer?



Emilia Wickstead.


----------



## maryg1

Chloe302225 said:


> Emilia Wickstead.


thank you!


----------



## youngster

Love that green dress on Kate.  Green is a great color for her.  Princess Charlotte looks adorable, can hardly believe she is 4 already!


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4423493
> View attachment 4423494
> View attachment 4423495
> 
> 
> Princess Charlotte's 4th Birthday Portraits taken by the Duchess of Cambridge.


she's adorable and her mom takes good photos


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Her clutch is nice, too. It looks like a new Mulberry style?


----------



## jcnc

I think Kate dresses for royal decorums and less for fashion. I love her clothes/styles nonetheless but yes, from a fashion perspective, they get boring fast as compared to Meghan.


----------



## A1aGypsy

jcnc said:


> I think Kate dresses for royal decorums and less for fashion. I love her clothes/styles nonetheless but yes, from a fashion perspective, they get boring fast as compared to Meghan.



Yes. I often feel sorry for her as i imagine her donning another coat dress and looks wistfully at MM’s more daring ensembles...   Good thing now she has a dusty old medal to go with it all!!*

*  this is a joke. I’m scared to joke in these threads now. You all take it too seriously. I’m kidding though. And I don’t really think or want Kate and Harry to be secretly in love.  Because that would be wrong and awful and a bit weird.


----------



## keodi

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Her clutch is nice, too. It looks like a new Mulberry style?


I'm curious to know the brand of the clutch too.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

A1aGypsy said:


> Yes. I often feel sorry for her as i imagine her donning another coat dress and looks wistfully at MM’s more daring ensembles...   Good thing now she has a dusty old medal to go with it all!!*
> 
> *  this is a joke. I’m scared to joke in these threads now. You all take it too seriously. I’m kidding though. And I don’t really think or want Kate and Harry to be secretly in love.  Because that would be wrong and awful and a bit weird.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anna Wintour has said recently that the guests she'd want most are Kate and Meghan. Do you think they'd ever go? My guess is no haha.


----------



## jcnc

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...iam-Kate-Middleton-launch-regatta-London.html
A nice departure from her usual style.


----------



## cafecreme15

jcnc said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...iam-Kate-Middleton-launch-regatta-London.html
> A nice departure from her usual style.
> 
> View attachment 4425524
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425534
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425536



Love this look! Any ID on the trousers? Would 100% wear this exact outfit to work.


----------



## Sharont2305

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this look! Any ID on the trousers? Would 100% wear this exact outfit to work.


Me too, but flat shoes for me.


----------



## DeMonica

Tivo said:


> Charlotte looks just like her grandmother. It’s actually kinda crazy.


Do you mean Diana? I can't see much similarity between the two, but maybe she inherited her nose from Diana whose childhood nose seems to be similar. IMO she's more like her great-grandmother. Regardless whom she takes after, Charlotte is going to have a great figure. Apart from Kate, Pippa, Carol and Dianna, who pretty much have model figures, the Queen and Princess Margaret were very shapely, too.

ETA: I love the last look. I have a collection of Breton shirts.


----------



## afsweet

Kate looks great in the last 2 outfits! Charlotte is so grown. She no longer looks like a toddler.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love when Kate wears pants!  I don't love the navy shoes though.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

I just wish she'd stop 'theme' dressing for everything...it's monotonous.


----------



## stephci

cafecreme15 said:


> Love this look! Any ID on the trousers? Would 100% wear this exact outfit to work.



http://www.outfitidentifier.com/kat...ck-pumps-red-clutch-handbag-and-sailor-pants/


----------



## Tivo

DeMonica said:


> Do you mean Diana? I can't see much similarity between the two, but maybe she inherited her nose from Diana whose childhood nose seems to be similar. IMO she's more like her great-grandmother. Regardless whom she takes after, Charlotte is going to have a great figure. Apart from Kate, Pippa, Carol and Dianna, who pretty much have model figures, the Queen and Princess Margaret were very shapely, too.
> 
> ETA: I love the last look. I have a collection of Breton shirts.


I’m sorry, I should’ve said great grandmother, Queen Elizabeth! That’s who she looks like!


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are at Caernarvon Airport today visiting the Search and Rescue team. Then they will visit Halen Môn (Anglesey Sea Salt) which is not to far from where they lived.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke meeting ex work colleagues from when he worked at RAF Valley on Anglesey as a Search and Rescue Pilot.
Since then the Search and Rescue team has moved to the mainland to Caernarvon Airport, not too far away.


----------



## Sharont2305

And now I'm looking out of my window to see if they go from there over to Anglesey by helicopter.


----------



## afsweet

I love her in blazers!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## berrydiva

That's a great blazer. The fit and the styling are right up my alley.


----------



## MarieCurie

I love the green dress, I believe she has it lilac too and it's a great fit on her.

I like the themed nautical outfit too, the spray on jeans/jeggings not so much


----------



## lanasyogamama

She loves a tight pair of jeans


----------



## lulu212121

She looks great and William looks really happy meeting with his ex-colleagues. Nice to see.


----------



## Bag*Snob

She can wear tight jeans. She has no nosh lumps.


----------



## berrydiva

Bag*Snob said:


> She can wear tight jeans. She has no nosh lumps.


What's a nosh lump?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

berrydiva said:


> What's a nosh lump?



Food baby/love handles.


----------



## Bag*Snob

berrydiva said:


> What's a nosh lump?





BagsNBaguettes said:


> Food baby/love handles.



Exactly.  She is very thin so she has no fat lumps, aka nosh lumps.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Lol @ nosh lump, I learn so much on TPF!


----------



## berrydiva

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Food baby/love handles.


lol. I never heard that term before....learned something new.


----------



## pixiejenna

I just called them food babies lol.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pixiejenna said:


> I just called them food babies lol.


My grand aunt used to call them, "Famous Amos' illegitimate son"!


----------



## Mumotons

Love handles here too, just woke up one day and here they were [emoji38]


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge went over to Frogmore Cottage to meet their new nephew Archie today.


----------



## Sharont2305

New pic of the Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## bag-princess

Sharont2305 said:


> New pic of the Duchess of Cambridge



Dang her feet look gargantuan!


----------



## Stansy

Is this her version of Miley?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visited Bletchley Park to visit a special D-Day exhibition marking the 75th anniversary of the D-Day landings. Her paternal grandmother Valerie Glassborow worked as a "Duty Officer" at Bletchley with her twin sister Mary during the war. As with so many people who worked in British Signals Intelligence, very little is known about their work. Valerie's records were among many destroyed after the war.


----------



## Chloe302225

Behind the scenes photos of the Duchess of Cambridge making preparations for her upcoming project at the Chelsea Garden Show.


----------



## Chloe302225

More pictures from the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's away day in Wales.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Cambridges at the RHS Chelsea today in the garden Catherine helped create


----------



## kemilia

Beautiful children, it's good to see happy kids.


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous pictures. The kids are too cute! 
The garden looks beautiful and I love that Kate was involved in the design of it.
The Instagram post says that the kids have been helping over the past months to collect moss, twigs and leaves for the garden


----------



## threadbender

Love the bare feet!!!


----------



## Alexenjie

Gorgeous garden and love seeing pictures of the kids. I haven't researched so am wondering is this a public garden or something for their own use?


----------



## Anton

Alexenjie said:


> Gorgeous garden and love seeing pictures of the kids. I haven't researched so am wondering is this a public garden or something for their own use?



I'm pretty sure its for a flower/garden show....


----------



## Sharont2305

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-berkshire-48326318

It's for the RHS Chelsea Ower Show which is starting today


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Sharont2305 said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-berkshire-48326318
> 
> It's for the RHS Chelsea Flower Show which is starting today


Flower not Ower


----------



## MarieCurie

Those garden pictures are just wonderful
Such a beautiful family


----------



## kemilia

Anton said:


> I'm pretty sure its for a flower/garden show....


The Chelsea Show is a huge deal with us gardening nerds, it is THE garden show of the world pretty much. Good PR with the royal children playing barefoot and splashing around.


----------



## jcnc

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-7048799/amp/Kate-Middleton-Royal-Chelsea-Flower-Show.html

*Duchess dresses down in culottes as she joins schoolchildren to climb a treehouse and roast marshmallows in her Chelsea Flower Show garden ahead of the Queen's visit*

*

*


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## afsweet

Louis' cheeks!


----------



## daisychainz

stephc005 said:


> Louis' cheeks!


I think he might be the cutest of the three!!, he's just so adorable in the pictures. All of the garden photos are lovely.


----------



## chaneljewel

Louis is absolutely precious!  All of the children are adorable though!! Look like happy children which I love seeing.


----------



## minababe

Louis expressions are always the cutest. wha a lovely Boy. not a fan of the clothes they have to wear haha but he is still cute.
would love to see Louis and archie together in the future.


----------



## DeMonica

After a these lovely casual videos, a formal one:

I'm not surprised that George gave 20 out of 10 to the Chelsea Show. It looked like they had a little jungle experience there. I haven't seen a child who wouldn't enjoy it.


----------



## Sharont2305

Princess Charlotte will go to the same school as Prince George, when she starts in September. She’ll join Reception Year at Thomas's Battersea.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge taking children to visit her garden in the morning of RHS Chelsea Show.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge showcasing her garden to the Queen and other members of the Royal Family.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at Buckingham Palace for one their annual garden parties.


----------



## rcy

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4444250
> View attachment 4444251
> View attachment 4444252
> View attachment 4444253
> View attachment 4444254
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at Buckingham Palace for one their annual garden parties.




seriously... i want to know her secret for being able to walk in grass in heels!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Walk on the balls of your feet, no pressure on the heels. Easy!


----------



## LibbyRuth

A1aGypsy said:


> Walk on the balls of your feet, no pressure on the heels. Easy!


I read that last year as one of the tips given to Megan as part of her royal training. Shortly after I put it to the rest at a funeral I attended, and it does indeed work! Following royal gossip pays off!


----------



## gracekelly

A1aGypsy said:


> Walk on the balls of your feet, no pressure on the heels. Easy!


Wish I had known that a long time ago.  Ruined several pairs of shoes at charity luncheons over the years.


----------



## minababe

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4444250
> View attachment 4444251
> View attachment 4444252
> View attachment 4444253
> View attachment 4444254
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at Buckingham Palace for one their annual garden parties.



omg the Lady in White .. should really shop in a dfferenct size. her Dress is way too small. how embarrassing to be like that on the Pictures.
I'm curious which colour kate is wearing this year at the trooping the colour Parade. hopefully something different and not McQueen .. surprise us kate please


----------



## Pessie

minababe said:


> omg the Lady in White .. should really shop in a dfferenct size. her Dress is way too small. how embarrassing to be like that on the Pictures.


That’s a horrible thing to say.  This lady is a member of the public, she didn’t ask or expect her photo to be posted on a chat forum for you to be so rude about her.


----------



## berrydiva

Pessie said:


> That’s a horrible thing to say.  This lady is a member of the public, she didn’t ask or expect her photo to be posted on a chat forum for you to be so rude about her.


----------



## Sharont2305

Nice day for William.


----------



## Pessie

berrydiva said:


>


Your point is what?


----------



## minababe

Pessie said:


> That’s a horrible thing to say.  This lady is a member of the public, she didn’t ask or expect her photo to be posted on a chat forum for you to be so rude about her.



lol calm down. there was nothing horrible or rude. it's a fact that her dress is way too small. I don't get why women wear too small clothes at all


----------



## Pessie

minababe said:


> lol calm down. there was nothing horrible or rude. it's a fact that her dress is way too small. I don't get why women wear too small clothes at all


I didn’t say your comment was inaccurate, I said it was a horrible thing to say.  I don’t think bystanders should be the target of mockery on these threads, it doesn’t feel right to me.  Perhaps one day it will be you.  I’m blocking your posts now, I don’t wish to read any more from you.


----------



## kemilia

Stephenmax said:


> Give us some picture please


I think the pic is the last one in thread #11570 (lady in white).


----------



## berrydiva

Pessie said:


> Your point is what?


The point is that I laughed. Calm down.


----------



## Jayne1

Those Chelsea Flower Show photos are so staged.


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> Those Chelsea Flower Show photos are so staged.


It is what happens when one is doing a photo shoot. William and Kate have shown they prefer a controlled environment for photos of their kids in the past. They brought their own photographer for this very reason. It allows the kids to be seen and enjoy themselves in a place where they can control.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I don’t think anyone suggested they were spontaneous?


----------



## myown

A1aGypsy said:


> I don’t think anyone suggested they were spontaneous?


nah. its just that they look very staged. nothing wrong with staged photos, these just _really_ look like that


----------



## hellosunshine

http://fortune.com/worlds-greatest-leaders/

Where are Kate & William in 2019 Fortune 500 World's Greatest Leaders list? 

Just a discussion -- but 8 years at the helm and a to-be future king?


----------



## Clearblueskies

Oh dear, here we go again with the rivalry bullsh!t


----------



## A1aGypsy

hellosunshine said:


> http://fortune.com/worlds-greatest-leaders/
> 
> Where are Kate & William in 2019 Fortune 500 World's Greatest Leaders list?
> 
> Just a discussion -- but 8 years at the helm and a to-be future king?



I’ve missed you Serena.


----------



## hellosunshine

Not a rivalry...just sincerely asking. Odd how some people jump immediately to defense mode. FYI, I specified and was hoping for a discussion.

And being called Serena Williams is a high compliment so thank you but again...I'm not Serena Williams lmao.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Not a rivalry...just sincerely asking. Odd how some people jump immediately to defense mode. FYI, I specified and was hoping for a discussion.
> 
> And being called Serena Williams is a high compliment so thank you but again...I'm not Serena Williams lmao.


you are very consistent
always jumping to the defense of Meghan and criticizing Kate and Will
I'm actually a Meghan fan this week.....glad she is on maternity leave


----------



## hellosunshine

Wow, that's rather catty. I hope you have the same sentiment towards Kate..especially when she's on those random & prolonged leave of absences!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

So, this is a quote from November 19, 2018 in another thread that might interest you....

“I really dislike coming to this thread and frequently reading disparaging comments directed towards Meghan (i.e how her marriage to harry won't last or whatever, weird racially coded or colorist comments about her hosiery a few pages back, *uncalled for comparisons with Kate*, and list goes on and on). *It's obvious that certain people who come onto this thread dislike Meghan..I just don't understand why you continue to come here...and it's rather funny that these same people leave no comments of real worth but are rather looking for literally ANYTHING to judge/critique Meghan about.*

Btw, people are allowed to comment on anything about her but some of these comments are just so annoying honestly. Some comments are just plain insensitive but ugh whatever..

Glad to have this off my chest.”

Now, who could have written that? Hmmm....  And I think you have lost the benefit of the doubt that comes with “I just wanted to start a discussion” in this thread.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Wow, that's rather catty. I hope you have the same sentiment towards Kate..especially when she's on those random & prolonged leave of absences!!


LOL
I was actually saying something positive about Meghan and you took offense


----------



## ChanelFan29

I’m neutral on Kate and Meghan, don’t really love or dislike either.  I agree Meghan is lucky to be on leave this week.


----------



## hellosunshine

It's so funny that you dug through my old posts to find a comment in which I was referring to a psycho poster in the Meghan thread...who at the time was saying "she could tell Meghan was evil and that she had blood coming out of her eyes"..or something equally as unhinged. I do not remember but it was likely directed towards that and the general nitpicking around that time.

And @sdkitty your comment implies that you are her fan this week becuz she's MIA and you do not have to see her (i.e you're glad she's on maternity leave) but ok. Hard to distinguish anything else from your comment but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> It's so funny that you dug through my old posts to find a comment in which I was referring to a psycho poster in the Meghan thread...who at the time was saying "she could tell Meghan was evil and that she had blood coming out of her eyes"..or something equally as unhinged. I do not remember but it was likely directed towards that and the general nitpicking around that time.
> 
> And @sdkitty your comment implies that you are her fan this week becuz she's MIA and you do not have to see her (i.e you're glad she's on maternity leave) but ok. Hard to distinguish anything else from your comment but I'll take your word for it.[/QUOT


----------



## hellosunshine

@sdkitty I apologize if I misunderstood you.  Your wording wasn't very clear. Could've been intepreted in many different ways.


----------



## threadbender

lol I know why she was pleased Meghan is MIA but I guess you didn't. Am I right @sdkitty ? smh

I dislike these silly feud/dig comments. Both women are special in their own way. They are unique individuals. Why the comparisons? ugh
Yes, I prefer to read about Kate & William and their family right now. Harry & Meghan are not as interesting to me, right now. All of that could change (it has in the past so....). And, neither of them could care any less what I think, anyway. 

ETA Ooops I cross posted so I am guessing you did see why she posted that.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Ladies......


----------



## A1aGypsy

“Lady” you mean.

Any how, moving on - is the theme white tonight or did all three (Queen, Camilla and Melania, I haven’t see Kate yet) just randomly all wear white?  Their people would co-ordinate right? It must be a thing?

Just saw a pic of KM - she’s in white too. So, has to be a thing?


----------



## Swanky

Can y'all kindly stop your drama?  Be respectful of posters or take your issues to PM.


----------



## hellosunshine

Kate at the state dinner --



Rose Hanbury was also at the state dinner -- she was apparently at the very end of the procession into the ballroom.


----------



## Chloe302225

A1aGypsy said:


> “Lady” you mean.
> 
> Any how, moving on - is the theme white tonight or did all three (Queen, Camilla and Melania, I haven’t see Kate yet) just randomly all wear white?  Their people would co-ordinate right? It must be a thing?
> 
> Just saw a pic of KM - she’s in white too. So, has to be a thing?


No thing just a coincidence. The Queen and Camilla always wear white so it doesn't clash with their various orders and sashes which change colour and design depending on the country and their jewels. This is actually the first time Kate has worn white to a state banquet. I think she may have chosen white for the same reason because she now has an order to coordinate also.


----------



## jcnc

hellosunshine said:


> Kate at the state dinner --
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Hanbury was also at the state dinner -- she was apparently at the very end of the procession into the ballroom.



Is it the dress or has Kate lost TONS of weight?


----------



## White Orchid

I don’t care for the dress and yes she does look thinner.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jcnc said:


> Is it the dress or has Kate lost TONS of weight?


I don't think she has. Personally, I never noticed she was so slim until I saw her in a certain dress and my eyes were like  And then looking back and from then on I realized she always like this, some outfits just emphasize it more and that's when you realize. 

But that's just how she is now haha. She's so tall that I think part of it is just her build. This discussion happened a while back and someone posted photos from when she was young and presumably not as health conscious, but even at her "heavier" days she still had a slim build.


----------



## Jayne1

jcnc said:


> Is it the dress or has Kate lost TONS of weight?


She's always been extremely thin.  Looks fabulous in clothes and I think that's her goal.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beautiful dress! She looks good.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't think she has. Personally, I never noticed she was so slim until I saw her in a certain dress and my eyes were like  And then looking back and from then on I realized she always like this, some outfits just emphasize it more and that's when you realize.
> 
> But that's just how she is now haha. She's so tall that I think part of it is just her build. This discussion happened a while back and someone posted photos from when she was young and presumably not as health conscious, but even at her "heavier" days she still had a slim build.




She's not that tall- I have a relative that works at the palace who has stood next to her and has stated that she's she same height as they are (5'7"). The press keeps billing her as 5'10" (I guess to keep up with the Diana comparisons )


----------



## Sharont2305

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's not that tall- I have a relative that works at the palace who has stood next to her and has stated that she's she same height as they are (5'7"). The press keeps billing her as 5'10" (I guess to keep up with the Diana comparisons )


Yes, your right, she's not as tall as people think. I knew her and she didn't seem overly tall, I'm 5'1"
It must be the heels, lol


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, your right, she's not as tall as people think. I knew her and she didn't seem overly tall, I'm 5'1"
> It must be the heels, lol


you knew her?  hope you will say she was nice


----------



## Tivo

She looks quite tall to me. I’ve never seen her in person, but I can believe she’s 5’9-5’10


----------



## Tivo

Kate’s thinness has never looked bad to me. She looks great.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

sdkitty said:


> you knew her?  hope you will say she was nice



(Quoting my palace employee cousin here) she's a bit, erm 'light between the ears'. She also shows no real interest in other people unless prompted or they are of some use to her.


----------



## VickyB

At first blush, I loved the dress. On a closer look, I like it best from the waist down.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

BagsNBaguettes said:


> She's not that tall- I have a relative that works at the palace who has stood next to her and has stated that she's she same height as they are (5'7"). The press keeps billing her as 5'10" (I guess to keep up with the Diana comparisons )


Google says 5'9! Next to William and Meghan, that seems reasonable. But then again, all the info on their heights could be wrong lol.


----------



## Sharont2305

BagsNBaguettes said:


> (Quoting my palace employee cousin here) she's a bit, erm 'light between the ears'. She also shows no real interest in other people unless prompted or they are of some use to her.


Lol, totally different from my experience


----------



## elvisfan4life

How adorable was Louis today on the balcony waving at the crowds ??? Love him !! Kate and William look so happy those kids are gorgeous but Louis is my fav wee dote


----------



## elvisfan4life

Trooping the colour today


----------



## White Orchid

I could almost swear William wore that same ensemble that Louis is wearing when he was in Oz, as a baby.


----------



## doni

White Orchid said:


> I could almost swear William wore that same ensemble that Louis is wearing when he was in Oz, as a baby.


I don’t know about William but Harry did wear that blouse (the bloomers are new) for the same ocasión.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This face!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

Guess 'mood' is officially ruined as well.

The video with Louis trying to reach for William and Kate distracting Louis is adorable.


----------



## Sharont2305

berrydiva said:


> Guess 'mood' is officially ruined as well.
> 
> The video with Louis trying to reach for William and Kate distracting Louis is adorable.


And when his hand was flailing a bit too close to the Duchess of Cornwall's hat.
I think we are seeing Harry MK2 here. Boisterous, lol


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending the State Banquet in honour of the US State Visit.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge takes the Salute during the Beating Retreat.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Cambridge Family at Trooping the Colour.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4457148
> View attachment 4457149
> View attachment 4457150
> View attachment 4457151
> View attachment 4457152
> View attachment 4457153
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge takes the Salute during the Beating Retreat.


Kate is looking gorgeous in these recent pics - taken in daylight and wearing colors I could never wear


----------



## gracekelly

I love the way her hair was done.  The entire outfit was really lovely.


----------



## Sterntalerli

Did Kate loose a little bit of weight recently?


----------



## berrydiva

I know I say it all the time but I can't get past that eye makeup. lol


----------



## VickyB

doni said:


> I don’t know about William but Harry did wear that blouse (the bloomers are new) for the same ocasión.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456574


So cute of the Princess Royal and Harry!!!


----------



## VickyB

Kate looks terrific in that coat dress and hat!!!!!!!! 
Louis is a pistol!!!!!
George looks PO'd.
Charlotte is darling and another pistol!


----------



## sdkitty

VickyB said:


> Kate looks terrific in that coat dress and hat!!!!!!!!
> Louis is a pistol!!!!!
> George looks PO'd.
> Charlotte is darling and another pistol!


those kids seem to be really taking to the limelight


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> those kids seem to be really taking to the limelight


Especially Charlotte and Louis. I think George seems less enthused (maybe that's the wrong word) at these more formal occasions. Looks like he takes after William when he was younger. The other two may be more like Harry as a child, you always had the feeling of "what the heck is he going to do next"


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Especially Charlotte and Louis. I think George seems less enthused (maybe that's the wrong word) at these more formal occasions. Looks like he takes after William when he was younger. The other two may be more like Harry as a child, you always had the feeling of "what the heck is he going to do next"


Did you watch Victoria on Masterpiece?  this reminds me of the young future king George and his sister Vicky who was more inclined to leadership


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> Did you watch Victoria on Masterpiece?  this reminds me of the young future king George and his sister Vicky who was more inclined to leadership


Sorry, what's Masterpiece?


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Sorry, what's Masterpiece?


masterpiece theatre.....we see in public television here....made in Britain


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> masterpiece theatre.....we see in public television here....made in Britain


No, we don't have that here, but Victoria has recently been on ITV. I've recorded it but not watched it as yet.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> No, we don't have that here, but Victoria has recently been on ITV. I've recorded it but not watched it as yet.


if it's the same series, I really liked it....apparently not totally accurate but entertaining


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> if it's the same series, I really liked it....apparently not totally accurate but entertaining


Lol, they never are, are they? I think the historical bit must be almost accurate but the behind closed doors bit, how do they know? Have you seen all 3 series? I've only see the first two.
The city I live in has a castle which Queen Victoria stayed at, there's a room called The Slate Bedroom (we are known for the slate quarries here) Anyway, apparently she refused to sleep in the bed as she said it would be like sleeping in a tomb!


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Lol, they never are, are they? I think the historical bit must be almost accurate but the behind closed doors bit, how do they know? Have you seen all 3 series? I've only see the first two.
> The city I live in has a castle which Queen Victoria stayed at, there's a room called The Slate Bedroom (we are known for the slate quarries here) Anyway, apparently she refused to sleep in the bed as she said it would be like sleeping in a tomb!


I think I just saw 2 and 3
the actress who plays victoria is lovely....according to something I read, IRL she wasn't so pretty....albert wasn't excited about her at first


----------



## momtok

Sharont2305 said:


> No, we don't have that here, but Victoria has recently been on ITV. I've recorded it but not watched it as yet.



Actually, "Masterpiece Theater", which is uniquely a PBS "show" on PBS stations here in America, airs both American and British productions.  So a lot of the British productions we've seen here in America, _especially _in decades past, came to us _through_ Masterpiece Theater.   When I was back in college, iirc, that's how we got things like Upstairs, Downstairs, The Irish R.M. etc.  It works similarly to how "Mystery" on PBS was the pipeline through which we first got Brit greats like Midsommer Murders, Poirot, A Touch of Frost, and that which shall always rule supreme: Joan Hickson's Miss Marple.  Now-days, a lot of British mysteries and dramas are just flat out aired on PBS in America .... but decades past, they tended to be "piped" to us "through" Mystery and Masterpiece Theater.

Watch me now as I date myself. --------- When I was in college, I'd go to "Masterpiece Theater" for Irish R.M., (loved Sally and Flurry), "Mystery" for Miss Marple (Joan Hickson in the Nemesis episode remains, thirty years later, my most favored two hours ever of filmed excellence), and PBS in general for To the Manor Born, Fawlty Towers, Yes Minister, Good Neighbors (I think called "The Goods" in England), Doctor Who, and eventually Father Ted.

But yeah, Masterpiece used to be the main pipeline to get the big British drama productions.  Things have changed .... now series like Downton etc can end up directly on PBS. (I'm not a Downton person, though, so can't recall precisely how that was aired).  But of course, now we have BBCAmerica too, and fortunately, a lot of the older Brit shows are available on America-region-compatible DVDs.
(Oh, and as a sidenote, Audrey/Richard, Jonathan/Maddy, and Tom/Sarah forever!  There, I said it.)

Apologies for the interruption.


----------



## Sharont2305

momtok said:


> Actually, "Masterpiece Theater", which is a "show" on PBS stations here in America, airs both American and British productions.  So a lot of the British productions we've seen here in America, _especially _in decades past, came to us _through_ Masterpiece Theater.   When I was back in college, iirc, that's how we got things like Upstairs, Downstairs, The Irish R.M. etc.  It works similarly to how "Mystery" on PBS was the pipeline through which we first got Brit greats like Midsommer Murders, Poirot, A Touch of Frost, and that which shall always rule supreme: Joan Hickson's Miss Marple.  Now-days, a lot of British mysteries and dramas are just flat out aired on PBS in America .... but decades past, they tended to be "piped" to us "through" Mystery and Masterpiece Theater.
> 
> Watch me now as I date myself. --------- When I was in college, I'd go to "Masterpiece Theater" for Irish R.M., (loved Sally and Flurry), "Mystery" for Miss Marple (Joan Hickson in the Nemesis episode remains, thirty years later, my most favored two hours ever of filmed excellence), and PBS in general for To the Manor Born, Fawlty Towers, Yes Minister, Good Neighbors (I think called "The Goods" in England), Doctor Who, and eventually Father Ted.
> 
> But yeah, Masterpiece used to be the main pipeline to get the big British drama productions.  Things have changed .... now series like Downton etc can end up directly on PBS. (I'm not a Downton person, though, so can't recall precisely how that was aired).  But of course, now we have BBCAmerica too, and fortunately, a lot of the older Brit shows are available on America-region-compatible DVDs.
> (Oh, and as a sidenote, Audrey/Richard, Jonathan/Maddy, and Tom/Sarah forever!  There, I said it.)
> 
> Apologies for the interruption.


The Good Life?


----------



## momtok

Sharont2305 said:


> Audrey/Richard..... Did you mean To the Manor Born?



Yep.    (And yes, I have the Christmas special from a few years ago that essentially concluded the whole thing.  Fortunately, that came out in an America-compatible DVD too.)

And one more thought .... on the royalty fashion thread, when you mentioned "Herdy" not long ago, I actually wanted to type the following response, but did not due to the thread ---

Is it bad that as a Brit-phile, I had to look up Herdy?  Probably. (Smacks own hand ala Basil Fawlty, sniping, "Basil!")


----------



## momtok

Sharont2305 said:


> The Good Life?


Yes, that's it.
Tom and Barbara, Jerry and Margot.  They re-did the title pictures when they aired it on PBS here, and called it "Good Neighbors". This was decades ago.


----------



## Sharont2305

momtok said:


> Yep.    (And yes, I have the Christmas special from a few years ago that essentially concluded the whole thing.  Fortunately, that came out in an America-compatible DVD too.)
> 
> And one more thought .... on the royalty fashion thread, when you mentioned "Herdy" not long ago, I actually wanted to type the following response, but did not due to the thread ---
> 
> Is it bad that as a Brit-phile, I had to look up Herdy?  Probably. (Smacks own hand ala Basil Fawlty, sniping, "Basil!")


Herdy is a smallish company based in Cumbria, inspired by the Herdwick sheep. There is a shop in Keswick (silent W) where The Duke and Duchess were today (the town shots) It's a lovely town, very touristy though as the Lake District is very very popular with walkers. The Herdy shop is lovely, I have a Herdy bag.


----------



## Sharont2305

momtok said:


> Yes, that's it.
> Tom and Barbara, Jerry and Margot.  They re-did the title pictures when they aired it on PBS here, and called it "Good Neighbors". This was decades ago.


A 1970s classic here


----------



## momtok

Sharont2305 said:


> A 1970s classic here



Well, I have Masque of Mandragora (also 1970s) on in the living room background right now.  I was still just a toddler in the seventies myself, and an American one at that.  But I know excellence when I see it.


----------



## Sharont2305

Catherine took the children up to the Lake District (Cumbria) during half term a couple of weeks ago for three days


----------



## Lounorada

Kate looked stunning at trooping the colour. Her outfit was flawless and that pale creamy-yellow colour looks great on her, it makes her glow.
The kids are too cute, such an adorable, happy lil' family. Love to see that!


----------



## chowlover2

momtok said:


> Actually, "Masterpiece Theater", which is uniquely a PBS "show" on PBS stations here in America, airs both American and British productions.  So a lot of the British productions we've seen here in America, _especially _in decades past, came to us _through_ Masterpiece Theater.   When I was back in college, iirc, that's how we got things like Upstairs, Downstairs, The Irish R.M. etc.  It works similarly to how "Mystery" on PBS was the pipeline through which we first got Brit greats like Midsommer Murders, Poirot, A Touch of Frost, and that which shall always rule supreme: Joan Hickson's Miss Marple.  Now-days, a lot of British mysteries and dramas are just flat out aired on PBS in America .... but decades past, they tended to be "piped" to us "through" Mystery and Masterpiece Theater.
> 
> Watch me now as I date myself. --------- When I was in college, I'd go to "Masterpiece Theater" for Irish R.M., (loved Sally and Flurry), "Mystery" for Miss Marple (Joan Hickson in the Nemesis episode remains, thirty years later, my most favored two hours ever of filmed excellence), and PBS in general for To the Manor Born, Fawlty Towers, Yes Minister, Good Neighbors (I think called "The Goods" in England), Doctor Who, and eventually Father Ted.
> 
> But yeah, Masterpiece used to be the main pipeline to get the big British drama productions.  Things have changed .... now series like Downton etc can end up directly on PBS. (I'm not a Downton person, though, so can't recall precisely how that was aired).  But of course, now we have BBCAmerica too, and fortunately, a lot of the older Brit shows are available on America-region-compatible DVDs.
> (Oh, and as a sidenote, Audrey/Richard, Jonathan/Maddy, and Tom/Sarah forever!  There, I said it.)
> 
> Apologies for the interruption.


I think I am older than you, I watch PBS for Monty Python, Julia Child and Graham Kerr in the late 60’s and sadly 70’s. No cooking channel in those days, you had to watch PBS. I loved To the Manor Born, I bought it on DVD’s!


----------



## gracekelly

sdkitty said:


> Did you watch Victoria on Masterpiece?  this reminds me of the young future king George and his sister Vicky who was more inclined to leadership


Was thinking the same. I think Charlotte is channeling Queen Elizabeth the First. Charlotte will be taking no prisoners in future years.


----------



## Tivo

gracekelly said:


> Was thinking the same. I think Charlotte is channeling Queen Elizabeth the First. Charlotte will be taking no prisoners in future years.


She looks so much like the Queen!


----------



## Jayne1

momtok said:


> Actually, "Masterpiece Theater", which is uniquely a PBS "show" on PBS stations here in America, airs both American and British productions.  So a lot of the British productions we've seen here in America, _especially _in decades past, came to us _through_ Masterpiece Theater.   When I was back in college, iirc, that's how we got things like Upstairs, Downstairs, The Irish R.M. etc.  It works similarly to how "Mystery" on PBS was the pipeline through which we first got Brit greats like Midsommer Murders, Poirot, A Touch of Frost, and that which shall always rule supreme: Joan Hickson's Miss Marple.  Now-days, a lot of British mysteries and dramas are just flat out aired on PBS in America .... but decades past, they tended to be "piped" to us "through" Mystery and Masterpiece Theater.
> 
> Watch me now as I date myself. --------- When I was in college, I'd go to "Masterpiece Theater" for Irish R.M., (loved Sally and Flurry), "Mystery" for Miss Marple (Joan Hickson in the Nemesis episode remains, thirty years later, my most favored two hours ever of filmed excellence), and PBS in general for To the Manor Born, Fawlty Towers, Yes Minister, Good Neighbors (I think called "The Goods" in England), Doctor Who, and eventually Father Ted.
> 
> But yeah, Masterpiece used to be the main pipeline to get the big British drama productions.  Things have changed .... now series like Downton etc can end up directly on PBS. (I'm not a Downton person, though, so can't recall precisely how that was aired).  But of course, now we have BBCAmerica too, and fortunately, a lot of the older Brit shows are available on America-region-compatible DVDs.
> (Oh, and as a sidenote, Audrey/Richard, Jonathan/Maddy, and Tom/Sarah forever!  There, I said it.)
> 
> Apologies for the interruption.





chowlover2 said:


> I think I am older than you, I watch PBS for Monty Python, Julia Child and Graham Kerr in the late 60’s and sadly 70’s. No cooking channel in those days, you had to watch PBS. I loved To the Manor Born, I bought it on DVD’s!


The Forsyte Saga - from the '60s.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## A1aGypsy

I am so jealous of her ponytail. Mine looks like a fuzzy animal decided to come to an untimely death in the middle of my head. It’s so tragic.


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> I am so jealous of her ponytail. Mine looks like a fuzzy animal decided to come to an untimely death in the middle of my head. It’s so tragic.


you're funny
reminds me of a woman I was talking to yesterday.  I commented that she had gotten her hair cut and that it was naturally curly.  She said that wasn't curls, just cowlicks all over her head


----------



## chowlover2

A1aGypsy said:


> I am so jealous of her ponytail. Mine looks like a fuzzy animal decided to come to an untimely death in the middle of my head. It’s so tragic.


You are too funny!


----------



## minababe

loooooove kates look at the trooping! and Louis was the star


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge carried out a day of engagements in the Lake District in Cumbria.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lulilu

I wonder if the Dutchess ate any of those brownies.


----------



## chowlover2

With that figure I doubt it!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attended a gala dinner in recognition of Addiction Awareness Week.


----------



## lulilu

Everything looks good on her.  The perfect clothing model figure.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from Kate's Blue Peter appearance that kicked off her Kid's Gardening competition.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## VickyB

Kate looked fab at the Order of the Garter ceremony!!! Loved that coat dress and hat! The Ascot dress was better than fine but didn't love it. Loved the hat tho and her hair was fantastic!


----------



## Sharont2305

There's a fuss online about her not curtseying to the Queen of Spain when she arrived at the Garter ceremony. You only curtsey once, they'd obviously already met in the Castle earlier and Catherine would have curtseyed then.
It's like at the Easter Service, I think it was only Beatrice who didn't curtsey to The Queen as they had already seen one another earlier.

Also, this.....
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-48685340


----------



## Sharont2305

The Royal Foundation, the charity body of William, Catherine, Harry and Meghan is likely to be spilt today. It follows the separation of the two couples’ households. The body set up successful charity campaigns like Heads Together, Endeavour Fund and the Invictus Games Foundation.
No surprise really, it was bound to happen once Harry got married.


----------



## Sharont2305

Confirmed


----------



## Tivo

^^^^
It’s for the best. They’re separate people and don’t need to share every single thing.
Harry’s done being their third wheel.


----------



## berrydiva

Really love that cream dress.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Tivo said:


> ^^^^
> It’s for the best. They’re separate people and don’t need to share every single thing.
> Harry’s done being their third wheel.


There's an old fashioned tradition that implies a person is not fully an adult until he or she has a marriage and child to validate being an adult. The BRF is going to be slower moving away from that tradition than most. Harry was tied to William from the day he was born. For the sake of family business, it was impossible for him to not be tied to his brother until he had a wife to be tied to instead.


----------



## hellosunshine

So ecstatic to learn that H&M have split from W&K. Now, moving forward..the Sussexes can create their own foundation to further their charitable & humanitarian endeavors!!


----------



## hellosunshine

So, I just read on People Magazine that this week is Children's Hospice Week in the UK. KM is a patron of EACH, a charity organization that cares & supports children and young adults with life-threatening conditions. Judging by some comments that I have read..there's some criticism that KM has not visited EACH for several years now (the last time being in 2016); however this year..she's sent over a letter of support through her secretary. 

'Tis interesting that KM isn't able to allocate a mere one to two hours of her day to supporting her various charities. I mean..it's honestly somewhat baffling. What do you guys think?


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> 'Tis interesting that KM isn't able to allocate a mere one to two hours of her day to supporting her various charities. I mean..it's honestly somewhat baffling. What do you guys think?


I think Will and Kate should be beheaded in the public square and Meghan should be promoted to Queen right now.  Happy?


----------



## BagLovingMom

Tivo said:


> ^^^^
> It’s for the best. They’re separate people and don’t need to share every single thing.
> Harry’s done being their third wheel.


ITA, I don’t see why some people are characterizing it as negative or competitive. Just a natural evolution IMO!


----------



## Sharont2305

BagLovingMom said:


> ITA, I don’t see why some people are characterizing it as negative or competitive. Just a natural evolution IMO!


Exactly! William will be King, Harry will not. Its totally fine.


----------



## Sharont2305

Apparently they will be touring Asia in the autumn.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at the Order of the Garter Ceremony.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Day 1 of Royal Ascot.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I LOVE Kate's hair there!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4469800
> View attachment 4469801
> View attachment 4469803


I love Maxima and her fashion choices


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks amazing in the blue and all the royal ladies look lovely at the order of the garter!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4469804
> View attachment 4469805
> View attachment 4469806
> View attachment 4469807
> View attachment 4469808
> View attachment 4469809
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at Day 1 of Royal Ascot.


I like her best in colors, but that white and black outfit was so smart! And her and William look so cute in that umbrella pic. I love that blue dress too!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sterntalerli said:


> I love Maxima and her fashion choices


Me too, and she always looks like she’s a lot of fun to be around!


----------



## Grande Latte

Kate looks wonderful in all the baby colors. The silhouette suits her well too. She's looking radiant these days.


----------



## minababe

just saw a Video of camilla, maxima and kate. maxima and kate were talking really nice with each other. and can camilla tapped at maxima, that they should stop talking and looking to the Parade. personally i think that was actually really inappropriate and rude and in generell is she in the Position to tap at a queen and tell her to stop talking???? I don't think so Kate looked also not amused by camilla's Action


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

minababe said:


> just saw a Video of camilla, maxima and kate. maxima and kate were talking really nice with each other. and can camilla tapped at maxima, that they should stop talking and looking to the Parade. personally i think that was actually really inappropriate and rude and in generell is she in the Position to tap at a queen and tell her to stop talking???? I don't think so Kate looked also not amused by camilla's Action




The Queen did the same thing to William...I'm not sure it's that serious.


----------



## VickyB

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I like her best in colors, but that white and black outfit was so smart! And her and William look so cute in that umbrella pic. I love that blue dress too!



The black and white outfit was fabulous!!!
Loved that she wore silver shoes with the blue dress at Ascot!!!!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## LibbyRuth

Sounds like a great fit for Kate!


----------



## stanfordmom

https://people.com/royals/prince-william-kate-middleton-talking-kids-gay-reaction/

Prince William says it would be “absolutely fine by me” if any of his three children come out as gay.

The royal, who celebrated his 37th birthday last week, visited the Albert Kennedy Trust on Wednesday to learn about the issue of LGBTQ youth homelessness and what the organization is doing to alleviate the problem. During his chat with young people being supported by the charity, William was asked how he would react if Prince George, 5, Princess Charlotte, 4, orPrince Louis, 1, came to him one day to say they are gay.

“Do you know what, I’ve been giving that some thought recently because a couple of other parents said that to me as well,” William said. “I think, you really don’t start thinking about that until you are a parent, and I think — obviously absolutely fine by me.”

The prince went on to say that he and wife Kate Middleton had talked about the possibility and how they’d give their children the best support they could, especially considering their role in the public eye.

“The one thing I’d be worried about is how they, particularly the roles my children fill, is how that is going to be interpreted and seen,” he said. “So Catherine and I have been doing a lot of talking about it to make sure they were prepared.”

Prince William continued, “I think communication is so important with everything, in order to help understand it you’ve got to talk a lot about stuff and make sure how to support each other and how to go through the process. It worries me not because of them being gay, it worries me as to how everyone else will react and perceive it and then the pressure is then on them.”

Faz Bukhari, 28, from east London, experienced problems at home when he began to identify as transgender about four years ago.

“I thought his answer was so good, to hear him talk about having fears about what people might think of his children and how they might take to them, if they were identified as LGBT,” he told reporters. “That he recognizes that and is aware there could be a backlash, he understands the issues and hopefully with his comments we can get more awareness across to more parents of the issues.”

Prince William previously supported the LGBT community by posing for the cover of _Attitude _magazine in June 2016.

After holding a discussion at his Kensington Palace home with a group of nine people who have endured homophobic bullying, William released a statement to the magazine saying, “No one should be bullied for their sexuality or any other reason and no one should have to put up with the kind of hate that these young people have endured in their lives.”

William said about the cover on Wednesday, “I did my _Attitude_ magazine cover, which was a good day. But I’d seen some of the previous front covers, and I was a bit nervous about what they might ask me to do. Thankfully, there were no small briefs for me!”

Meghan Markle and Prince Harry also celebrated the LGBTQ+ community this month by dedicating their @SussexRoyal Instagram page to the cause. The royal couple, who welcomed son Archie on May 6, gave their Instagram page a rainbow tribute in honor of Pride Month, which kicks off June 1 in the U.K. and the U.S.

Meghan and Harry shared a collage made of photos — which included one of Harry’s late mother Princess Diana — from accounts they are following this month which included The Trevor Project, Stonewall UK, SAGE and artist Ruben Guadalupe Marquez.

“This month we pay tribute to the accounts supporting the LGBTQ+ community – those young and old, their families and friends, accounts that reflect on the past and are hopeful for a deservedly more inclusive future,” the couple captioned the post.

“We stand with you and support you Because it’s very simple: love is love.”

During his visit to a London YMCA in April, Prince Harry met with “Heads Together” campaign was “quite heartening, bearing in mind that there is such controversy and we are attacked regularly.”

“I think it’s always really important to young people to see that people with the authority and credibility that Prince Harry has are supporting them and are listening and acknowledging the fact that they exist,” Green said. “This is somebody who has got that profile who’s showing clear understanding of the issues they’re facing.”


----------



## minababe

lol what else can he say.


----------



## Tivo

minababe said:


> lol what else can he say.


My first thought.

They always have the perfect answer for every question.


----------



## minababe

Tivo said:


> My first thought.
> 
> They always have the perfect answer for every question.



simply because they know what would happen otherwise.


----------



## bisousx

Wow, how regal does Kate look these days?  I have to give it to her, she looks more royal than most of the blue bloods.


----------



## Jayne1

bisousx said:


> Wow, how regal does Kate look these days?  I have to give it to her, she looks more royal than most of the blue bloods.


Agree.  Not only does she dress regal, he found the perfect woman to become queen -- the antithesis of Diana, who as a member of the royal family refused to behave properly.

Everything about Kate is kinda perfect.  I think that's why she's a bit boring.  lol


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Saw this article online, I have a very hard time picturing that Diana was truly interested in being an actress, but apparently it might have happened.

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...-with-sarah-fergusons-help-says-kevin-costner

"Did you know Princess Diana almost starred in the The Bodyguard sequel?

The original 1992 film’s star, Kevin Costner, 64, made the revelation in a new interview with People.

Diana‘s role would have been similar to Whitney Houston’s.

“Sarah [Ferguson, aka "Fergie"] was really important,” Kevin explained. “I always respect Sarah because she’s the one that set up the conversation between me and Diana. She was the one that set it up, and she never said, ‘Well, what about me? I’m a princess too.’ She was just so supportive of the idea.”

“I just remember [Diana] being incredibly sweet on the phone, and she asked the question, she goes, ‘Are we going to have like a kissing scene?’” Kevin continued. “She said it in a very respectful way. She was nervous because her life was very governed. And I said, ‘Yeah, there’s going to be a little bit of that, but we can make that okay too.’”

Kevin previously revealed, in a 2012 interview for Anderson Cooper’s talk show, Anderson, that the sequel would have focused on his Bodyguard character, Frank Farmer, “protecting Diana’s character from paparazzi and stalkers before their relationship turned romantic.”

Kevin Costner obtained the script for the sequel in August 1997, the day before Princess Diana tragically died in a car crash in Paris."


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at photography exhibition and workshop that promotes learning photography as a way to boost young people's mental health, confidence and self-expression. It was announced before the engagement started that the Queen passed on her patronage of the Royal Photographic Society to Kate.


----------



## berrydiva

Love her last two looks. The blue dress and white dress are gorgeous.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4476386
> View attachment 4476395
> View attachment 4476396
> View attachment 4476397
> View attachment 4476398
> View attachment 4476399
> View attachment 4476400
> View attachment 4476401
> View attachment 4476402
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge at photography exhibition and workshop that promotes learning photography as a way to boost young people's mental health, confidence and self-expression. It was announced before the engagement started that the Queen passed on her patronage of the Royal Photographic Society to Kate.[/QUOTE
> 
> love that dress on her


----------



## LibbyRuth

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Saw this article online, I have a very hard time picturing that Diana was truly interested in being an actress, but apparently it might have happened.
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainme...-with-sarah-fergusons-help-says-kevin-costner
> 
> "Did you know Princess Diana almost starred in the The Bodyguard sequel?
> 
> The original 1992 film’s star, Kevin Costner, 64, made the revelation in a new interview with People.
> 
> Diana‘s role would have been similar to Whitney Houston’s.
> 
> “Sarah [Ferguson, aka "Fergie"] was really important,” Kevin explained. “I always respect Sarah because she’s the one that set up the conversation between me and Diana. She was the one that set it up, and she never said, ‘Well, what about me? I’m a princess too.’ She was just so supportive of the idea.”
> 
> “I just remember [Diana] being incredibly sweet on the phone, and she asked the question, she goes, ‘Are we going to have like a kissing scene?’” Kevin continued. “She said it in a very respectful way. She was nervous because her life was very governed. And I said, ‘Yeah, there’s going to be a little bit of that, but we can make that okay too.’”
> 
> Kevin previously revealed, in a 2012 interview for Anderson Cooper’s talk show, Anderson, that the sequel would have focused on his Bodyguard character, Frank Farmer, “protecting Diana’s character from paparazzi and stalkers before their relationship turned romantic.”
> 
> Kevin Costner obtained the script for the sequel in August 1997, the day before Princess Diana tragically died in a car crash in Paris."


Call me a cynic, but I've never believed these claims when Costner has made them. I think it's notable that he never said a word until after Diana's death. Maybe, just maybe, a suggestion was made to her and she politely said "wouldn't that be interesting".  But I've never  thought it was under serious consideration anywhere but Kevin Costner's dreams.


----------



## White Orchid

Can anyone ID the dress she’s wearing in the above pix?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LibbyRuth said:


> Call me a cynic, but I've never believed these claims when Costner has made them. I think it's notable that he never said a word until after Diana's death. Maybe, just maybe, a suggestion was made to her and she politely said "wouldn't that be interesting".  But I've never  thought it was under serious consideration anywhere but Kevin Costner's dreams.


I had never heard this story before - it has been around before? I guess what makes it more believable is that Fergie was involved and named. Fergie has the ability to discredit him and know more. It does seem like something that wouldn't have happened, but we'll never know!


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Can anyone ID the dress she’s wearing in the above pix?


Ridley London. ID'd here on this thread. Royalty Fashion Thread


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge unveiled her new and expanded 'Back to Nature' Garden RHS Hampton Court Garden Festival. To mark the occasion, the Duchess hosted a picnic in the garden for children from several of her patronages including Place2Be, the Anna Freud Centre, Evelina Children’s Hospital and Action for Children. Families. Carers and teachers were also invited to enjoy the garden and demonstrate the importance of their role in raising a child.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I had never heard this story before - it has been around before? I guess what makes it more believable is that Fergie was involved and named. Fergie has the ability to discredit him and know more. It does seem like something that wouldn't have happened, but we'll never know!


Yes, this story is years old here in the UK


----------



## Jayne1

LibbyRuth said:


> Call me a cynic, but I've never believed these claims when Costner has made them. I think it's notable that he never said a word until after Diana's death. Maybe, just maybe, a suggestion was made to her and she politely said "wouldn't that be interesting".  But I've never  thought it was under serious consideration anywhere but Kevin Costner's dreams.


Diana wanted the world.  She wanted everything, had just about everything (except for the love of her husband, which as everyone knows, royalty in those days did not, for the most part, marry for love) but aside from that, she had everything one's heart could desire, yet she was still miserable and wanted more. 

I can believe she wanted the attention of being on the large screen.


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge as Patron of Wimbledon attended Day 2 of the tournament.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at the christening of Archie Harrison Mountbatten-Windsor.


----------



## DeMonica

I love her white dress, but this pink at the christening is too conservative. I also have a thing against pussycat bows but that's just me.


----------



## Mrs.Z

That headband is horrible, it looks like dyed fake hair.


----------



## gracekelly

Morgan R said:


>



Kate wore the Collingwood pearl and diamond earrings that belonged to Lady Diana, which Lady Diana wore to Prince Harry’s christening. What a sweet gesture!


----------



## Hobbsy

Jayne1 said:


> Diana wanted the world.  She wanted everything, had just about everything (except for the love of her husband, which as everyone knows, royalty in those days did not, for the most part, marry for love) but aside from that, she had everything one's heart could desire, yet she was still miserable and wanted more.
> 
> I can believe she wanted the attention of being on the large screen.


The amount of "things" a person has or doesn't have does not determine their happiness!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Mrs.Z said:


> That headband is horrible, it looks like dyed fake hair.



Yes. I mean, To each their own and all but this is exactly what I thought.  It looks like one of those hair extension things that people were putting in their hair for a while for that whole milkmaid look.


----------



## bisbee

Jayne1 said:


> Diana wanted the world.  She wanted everything, had just about everything (except for the love of her husband, which as everyone knows, royalty in those days did not, for the most part, marry for love) but aside from that, she had everything one's heart could desire, yet she was still miserable and wanted more.
> 
> I can believe she wanted the attention of being on the large screen.


I don’t believe a word of that.  It seems completely opposite what I would imagine she would have wanted.


----------



## Tivo

For many people, the opportunity to star in a film is the chance of a lifetime. Who wouldn’t be tempted if offered? Very few. Nothing wrong with that if she wanted to do so. It’s not vanity, it’s a once in a lifetime chance and I’m sure Diana would have been wonderful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kate looks _good _recently.


----------



## Jayne1

Hobbsy said:


> The amount of "things" a person has or doesn't have does not determine their happiness!


True.  The best books and retrospectives about Diana called her "troubled" at the very least, so for all her privilege and wealth, she was still miserable.


----------



## Hobbsy

Jayne1 said:


> True.  The best books and retrospectives about Diana called her "troubled" at the very least, so for all her privilege and wealth, she was still miserable.


Pretty sure it was depression.


----------



## hellosunshine

Didn't see this posted but I wish this lady a speedy recovery.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/19/europe/william-kate-convoy-accident-scli-gbr-intl/index.html
*Elderly woman seriously injured in William and Kate convoy crash*

An elderly woman is in a serious condition in hospital after being hit by a police convoy escorting Prince William and Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge.

The Duke and Duchess have been in contact with the woman, Kensington Palace said, after she was taken to hospital following an incident with a police motorbike involved in the convoy.

The couple were on their way to Windsor for a chapel service when the incident occurred in Richmond, West London, on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Delete


----------



## minababe

hm not a fan of her and William at the christening.. it's a shame how William is looking at the official Picture. I mean maybe is just not handsome but the attitude he is giving is a shame imo. Kate Looks beautiful even with that fake smile but not a fan of the bright colour she is wearing. imagine when meghan have done that at Louis christening last year .. + don't get the sitting Situation. why is doria not sitting instead of kate?


----------



## Sharont2305

minababe said:


> hm not a fan of her and William at the christening.. it's a shame how William is looking at the official Picture. I mean maybe is just not handsome but the attitude he is giving is a shame imo. Kate Looks beautiful even with that fake smile but not a fan of the bright colour she is wearing. imagine when meghan have done that at Louis christening last year .. + don't get the sitting Situation. why is doria not sitting instead of kate?


Catherine is sitting as she is a senior Royal Lady.
As you can see, in all three Cambridge christenings, Carol Middleton is standing.


----------



## minababe

Sharont2305 said:


> Catherine is sitting as she is a senior Royal Lady.
> As you can see, in all three Cambridge christenings, Carol Middleton is standing.



hm I don't think you can compare These Pictures because the only People sitting are the main characters of the christening ( the Cambridges ) and if she is there the queen.
but at the last Picture of Louis. when they have the same sitting positions like Harry and meghan, camilla on the left. do you think meghan would be sitting at the other side? no way

it's just disturbing me when camilla is sitting on Harrys side because she is the wife of his father and on the other side kate. Looks like she is the mum haha it doesnt look natural or right to me


----------



## Flatsy

Two interesting thing I learned from reading about Alexi Lubomirski's portraits of Meghan and Harry's wedding:

1. Alexi said most royal family portraits are taken dead-on and are perfectly symmetrical. He took Meghan & Harry's portraits at a 45 degree angle and it immediately made the portraits feel less formal.  Looking at all of these symmetrical christening photos recently, I think it's so true.

2. Alexi himself was too polite to say it, but another professional photographer pointed out that usually one family is on one side and one family is on the other.  One of Alexi's biggest challenges was balancing out the portraits to disguise the fact that Meghan only had one, single solitary family member on "her side".  William and Kate were used in the wedding portraits to anchor the righthand side of the wedding portrait.  The same is true of the christening portrait.

Complaining about the positioning of Doria...let's just say these professional photographers are doing their best not to call attention to a situation that is probably embarrassing to Meghan.


----------



## Tivo

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4483281
> View attachment 4483282
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at the christening of Archie Harrison Mountbatten-Windsor.


There is clearly friction between the “Fab Four.”
But my thing is this, Harry always seemed supportive and happy for Will & Kate. Genuinely so, just look at the past photos. Why can’t Will suck up his pride and do the same for Harry? And I do think the problem is Will. That smug look on his face.


----------



## Sharont2305

Tivo said:


> There is clearly friction between the “Fab Four.”
> But my thing is this, Harry always seemed supportive and happy for Will & Kate. Genuinely so, just look at the past photos. Why can’t Will suck up his pride and do the same for Harry? And I do think the problem is Will. That smug look on his face.


I think, deep down, if there is any friction it may well be on Wills side. It may be because he feels its been too quick for Harry and Meghan (though at the wedding he seemed genuinely thrilled)
One day his father, then he will be King so maybe he's worried about another divorce etc close to the monarch. 
I don't know, just a thought.


----------



## doni

minababe said:


> . why is doria not sitting instead of kate?


Because Katherine is going to be Queen and Doria has no rank.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Sharont2305 said:


> I think, deep down, if there is any friction it may well be on Wills side. It may be because he feels its been too quick for Harry and Meghan (though at the wedding he seemed genuinely thrilled)
> One day his father, then he will be King so maybe he's worried about another divorce etc close to the monarch.
> I don't know, just a thought.


I think you could be on to something with William being the "disapproving" one, but I disagree that it would be due to his fear of divorce. The two men have always been incredibly close, and Harry being married is going to change that dynamic quite a bit. It is likely tough for William to get used to. Harry did a nice job of adjusting when William got married, and the trio did a great job of coming across as a trio. William may not be figuring out how to adjust to not being the center of his brothers world as well as Harry did. Heck, if the affair rumors are true, he may also be annoyed if Harry is being a devoted husband and not helping out with the "everyone has a mistress" defense.  I don't think it can be overlooked that early on in Harry's marriage would have also been a stressful time of William rumors for his own marriage. Right after they got married, there was some degree of comparing Harry and William where William took some hits as not being as cool, as in touch, or as compassionate as Harry. It would have understandably been a blow to the ego of a man whose been told he was special and superior all his life.


----------



## doni

Tivo said:


> There is clearly friction between the “Fab Four.”
> But my thing is this, Harry always seemed supportive and happy for Will & Kate. Genuinely so, just look at the past photos. Why can’t Will suck up his pride and do the same for Harry? And I do think the problem is Will. That smug look on his face.


I have no idea if the brothers have a problem, if may just have been a poor choice of photograph, so difficult to judge, we don't know.

But in the hypothesis there was indeed an issue, I don’t think it’d be a question of pride, ego or anything like that, William seemed to like Meghan as a person to start with.  I think we underestimate just how different these people are in terms of the family dynamics. Heirs to the throne have ingrained in them that their priority above all is the Crown and their position, and nowadays they are all hyper aware that in these times the legitimacy of the monarchy is very fragile. For example, in Spain King Felipe has not seen his sister the Infanta Cristina for years after she refused to divorce her fraudster husband (now in prison). They were extremely close since childhood (she was the one covering up for him when he was dating Letizia) so it must be very hard. But he is going to do whatever he thinks (right or wrongly) is better for the Crown. So if William thinks that Meghan is or is going to be damaging to the Crown in anyway, that is going to be his concern above anything else.


----------



## bag-mania

Doesn't marriage change the dynamics of most sibling relationships even in non-royal families? I can't think of any set of close siblings where everything stayed exactly as it was between them after one or both got married. Priorities change. It's not necessarily a bad sign.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> Doesn't marriage change the dynamics of most sibling relationships even in non-royal families? I can't think of any set of close siblings where everything stayed exactly as it was between them after one or both got married. Priorities change. It's not necessarily a bad sign.



Totally agree.  And there are some families where members weather the change in dynamic well, while others do not. Some people can handle no longer being the center of someone's world better than others.


----------



## glamourous1098

It could also very well be that Will thought Meghan was absolutely lovely, but thought Harry should wait a bit before proposing to make sure that Meghan would be totally comfortable with the pressure of royal life and Harry took it the wrong way.  Either way, we have no way of knowing _if _there was a falling out, much less what it was over.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Or William is just annoyed at Harry’s ability to push boundaries and get away with things that he (William) cannot because he is going to be King.  Classic oldest brother syndrome with a twist.

And all this discussion of “doing things our way” and modernizing etc really is a bit of a flip at William and Kate who have done things in a certain way because they don’t enjoy the same freedoms. So there could be tension over that as well.

And I also don’t think William is very good at smiling for pictures. So there is also that.


----------



## Flatsy

None of the British papers are running this photo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Cosmopolitan (where I got it from) is the only place I've seen it.  The British tabloids are all still running stories today about how they looked angry at each other on the field, or how Harry reached his arm out to Will and Will "snubbed" him.  (They aren't showing the photo where Will reached his arm back and smiled at him.)

So yeah, a big grain of salt is always in order with the British tabloids.


----------



## A1aGypsy

They were playing on opposite teams! They aren’t going to link arms and prance around the field for pete’s sake.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will be attending the Wimbledon Men's Singles Final on Sunday.
The Duchess of Cambridge and the Duchess of Sussex will attend the Ladies Final tomorrow.


----------



## myown

-dailymail


----------



## Fally420

Did they change the seating during the game? First it was Kate, Meghan Pippa and in some pics Kate is sitting next to pippa.


----------



## myown

Fally420 said:


> Did they change the seating during the game? First it was Kate, Meghan Pippa and in some pics Kate is sitting next to pippa.


Meghan left early


----------



## Sharont2305

myown said:


> Meghan left early


I thought Meghan was there till the end. 
I think Catherine and Pippa stayed to watch the match that was of after..... hence the empty seats behind them


----------



## LibbyRuth

You are correct Sharont. Meghan was there for all of the ladies match then left while Kate and Pippa went back to watch the doubles.


----------



## chaneljewel

Kate has beautiful hair!  It always looks impeccable!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kate should keep up! D&G are so out after all their contentious comments.


----------



## Jayne1

A1aGypsy said:


> And I also don’t think William is very good at smiling for pictures. So there is also that.


He looks a bit like Bugs Bunny when he smiles, don't you think?


----------



## Jayne1

myown said:


> -dailymail


Badly placed darts, wouldn't you say?


----------



## anitalilac

Jayne1 said:


> Badly placed darts, wouldn't you say?
> View attachment 4489001


Agree. I really loved her dresses for last year. This one, not really.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jayne1 said:


> Badly placed darts, wouldn't you say?
> View attachment 4489001


Just saw this and.. yeah, real dress fail. Looks like nipples are showing and the front sits too snug to everything else below. Unfortunate look.


----------



## Tivo

Kate’s dress is way too tight. I can’t imagine how that’s possible considering how thin she is!
What size is the dress? -000000?


----------



## Sharont2305

Tivo said:


> Kate’s dress is way too tight. I can’t imagine how that’s possible considering how thin she is!
> What size is the dress? -000000?


Size 6?


----------



## Gimmethebag

Pippa was best dressed at Wimbledon, hands down. All ladies looked appropriate but she really nailed it with her summer look, hair up, and earrings.


----------



## LittleStar88

Tivo said:


> Kate’s dress is way too tight. I can’t imagine how that’s possible considering how thin she is!
> What size is the dress? -000000?



She looks so tiny in this dress! But I had to look a couple of times at those darts


----------



## Jayne1

Tivo said:


> Kate’s dress is way too tight. I can’t imagine how that’s possible considering how thin she is!
> What size is the dress? -000000?


Do you think it's deliberate or natural?  She's shockingly thin, but looks great in her clothes!  Can't take a bad photo of her.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Why can she just not wear pants? Not skinny jeans or pants that are too long and crazy but normal pants. So she looks like she is going to a tennis match and not a baby shower. Why are the rules so weird?  (All rhetorical questions but still, so painful to watch sometimes)

Man, I bet she has some closet meltdowns sometimes.


----------



## Tivo

Jayne1 said:


> Do you think it's deliberate or natural?  She's shockingly thin, but looks great in her clothes!  Can't take a bad photo of her.


Going by pictures of her from college days it seems this thinness is deliberate. But it doesn’t look bad! I’ll admit I’m the first to call a celeb out for looking frail or sickly, but Kate never does! Maybe she’s a runner and still eats healthy? She looks great. It’s puzzling, lol.


----------



## Tivo

Sharont2305 said:


> Size 6?


She looks much thinner than a 6, imo. But she’s apparently super tall so I don’t know.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tivo said:


> She looks much thinner than a 6, imo. But she’s apparently super tall so I don’t know.


Perhaps they meant a UK 6, which is equivalent to a US 2!


----------



## Sterntalerli

Tivo said:


> Going by pictures of her from college days it seems this thinness is deliberate. But it doesn’t look bad! I’ll admit I’m the first to call a celeb out for looking frail or sickly, but Kate never does! Maybe she’s a runner and still eats healthy? She looks great. It’s puzzling, lol.


Would love to get her PT and cook


----------



## Sharont2305

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Perhaps they meant a UK 6, which is equivalent to a US 2!


Yeah, that's what I meant (I'm in the UK)


----------



## LittleStar88

Tivo said:


> She looks much thinner than a 6, imo. But she’s apparently super tall so I don’t know.



I think that’s just her frame and structure. Some ladies have that lithe little runner’s physique and some like me can’t get smaller than a US 6 (potato harvester build, very sturdy frame lol).

I think she looks great in her clothing, and I guess if I was endlessly photographed I would also do my best to stay thin.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge and her children enjoyed a day out at a polo match.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge, Patron of Wimbledon was joined Ladies' final by the Duchess of Sussex and her Pippa Mathews.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate wore a dress she debuted in Canada 2016


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge, Patron of Wimbledon was joined by her husband the Duke of Cambridge at Men's Final match.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge, Patron of Wimbledon for the first time presenting the trophies.


----------



## Tivo

I don’t like William anymore. I think he did cheat.


----------



## hellosunshine

Tivo said:


> I don’t like William anymore. I think he did cheat.



I haven't liked him for a while. I believe he did cheat as well. The American press is covering the affair better than in the UK due to a gag order that was placed on UK media. He doesn't help himself much as well since he comes off as so smug & pompous. Just my personal opinion though.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day. Here Kate is with the Duke of Kent; she took over from him today by presenting the trophies.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate's Mum Carole. sister Pippa and brother James with his girlfriend also attended.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince George showed off his 'crockery smash' skills as he and sister Charlotte attended a summer fete with grandparents Carole and Michael Middleton while Kate was at the tennis

Prince George and Princess Charlotte enjoyed a festive day out with their grandparents while mum Kate attended Wimbledon yesterday.

Carole and Michael Middleton took the royal siblings to the Englefield Summer Fete on the Englefield Estate, near their family home in Bucklebury.

The sweet duo 'stole the show' at the local event, enjoying several turns on the inflatable bouncy slide and happily playing with other children.

Meanwhile Prince George, five, impressed on the crockery smash stall, which involves throwing balls at porcelain plates and cups. 
'They were having such fun going from stall to stall, playing on all the games,' an onlooker told People .

'George did pretty well at the "crockery smash" stall. He looked very pleased with himself.'
They added that Princess Charlotte, four, in particular was 'very friendly' and 'politely saying hello to other children', while her brother ran around with fellow youngsters.

'They were so cute,' the onlooker added. 
Yesterday Kate was joined by Pippa ande her sister-in-law Meghan Markle in the Royal Box at Wimbledon for the ladies singles final, where they watched Simona Halep beat Serena Williams in straight sets.

The 'duelling Duchesses', both 37, seemed to be getting on famously as they chatted and smiled, putting paid to rumours of a fued. 

Earlier this week, Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis enjoyed an afternoon at the polo to watch their father Prince William take on brother Prince Harry in a charity match.

The duo looked to be having a wonderful time, enjoying a game of football on the plush grounds of Billingbear Polo Club in Wokingham.

They were then treated to a delicious picnic out of the back of their car by mum Kate.


----------



## DeMonica

Sterntalerli said:


> Would love to get her PT and cook


Wouldn't we all? I'd love to have her toned, long arms, but training for a lifetime wouldn't help. You need Carole Middleton's genes to get them.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I liked Kate’s dress today A LOT better than yesterday. It fit well and I loved the sleeves. 

William impressed me for the first time in a while when they were greeting the champion inside the clubhouse. I liked that he took note of Djokovic’s son being there and took time to talk to him. He seemed focused on him and I liked it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the pink and blue dresses on Kate. James’ girlfriend’s outfit is cute!


----------



## Welltraveled!

Tivo said:


> I don’t like William anymore. I think he did cheat.



I was just thinking the same thing.   I hope he changes and become the ideal husband for Kate.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4489753
> View attachment 4489754
> View attachment 4489755
> 
> 
> Kate's Mum Carole. sister Pippa and brother James with his girlfriend also attended.




Dear Pippa, stop with the floral dresses.  It ages you.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4489584
> 
> 
> Kate wore a dress she debuted in Canada 2016





Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4489585
> View attachment 4489586
> View attachment 4489587
> View attachment 4489588
> View attachment 4489589
> View attachment 4489590
> View attachment 4489591
> View attachment 4489592
> View attachment 4489593
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, Patron of Wimbledon was joined by her husband the Duke of Cambridge at Men's Final match.


What a lesson in the difference the cut of a dress can make! I love D&G:s feminine colourful clothes (carried so well by for ex Melania) but this green dress does nothing for Kate. But the light blue dress is perfection! Kate looks stunning.


----------



## Sharont2305

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What a lesson in the difference the cut of a dress can make! I love D&G:s feminine colourful clothes (carried so well by for ex Melania) but this green dress does nothing for Kate. But the light blue dress is perfection! Kate looks stunning.


Yes, the green highlights her thinness but the blue makes her bust look bigger and figure curvier. I love that blue one.


----------



## White Orchid

hellosunshine said:


> I haven't liked him for a while. I believe he did cheat as well. The American press is covering the affair better than in the UK due to a gag order that was placed on UK media. He doesn't help himself much as well since he comes off as so smug & pompous. Just my personal opinion though.


Can one of you fill me in?


----------



## bag-princess

Welltraveled! said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.   I hope he changes and become the ideal husband for Kate.




Don’t hold your breath! He’s already cooked and Kate knew what she was marrying into. She wanted the life of being married to a prince and will ignore it like others have.


----------



## anitalilac

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4489585
> View attachment 4489586
> View attachment 4489587
> View attachment 4489588
> View attachment 4489589
> View attachment 4489590
> View attachment 4489591
> View attachment 4489592
> View attachment 4489593
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, Patron of Wimbledon was joined by her husband the Duke of Cambridge at Men's Final match.


Beautiful! love this dress on her and the color is very summery


----------



## minababe

Jayne1 said:


> Badly placed darts, wouldn't you say?
> View attachment 4489001



totally yes! + the Dress is way too tight.


----------



## minababe

Tivo said:


> I don’t like William anymore. I think he did cheat.


I'm totally with you. he was really the iceman yesterday at the match. the whole time with the sunglasses on, even in the evening. no reaction to anything.
I think he is only popular because of kate. she is the best that could ever happen to him. she Looks amazing and is doing great work. she was so into Tennis the last two days. really nice Pictures and a great Patron of that Event.

the blue Dress Looks so much better on her than the green one. the green one was soo tight even when she was Standing, I wonder how she was breathing while sitting. omg not a good idea haha
the blue Dress is much more comfy and girly. love it.
but again the breast area Looks weird, dont know what it is lately.


----------



## minababe

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4489753
> View attachment 4489754
> View attachment 4489755
> 
> 
> Kate's Mum Carole. sister Pippa and brother James with his girlfriend also attended.


kate is def the prettiest of the Family.
pippa Looks like her older sister.
don't care for the brother I think he Looks homeless most of the time. the same to his grilfriend. weird couple imo.


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-princess said:


> Don’t hold your breath! He’s already cooked and Kate knew what she was marrying into. She wanted the life of being married to a prince and will ignore it like others have.



I've been trying not to feel this way about him but he does seem a little full of himself (arrogant enough to feel he can behave a certain way and it is ok, perhaps) and 100000% agree that Kate knew what she was marrying into. Perhaps there is a bit of an agreement and putting on a show in public at this point. 

He has to know that she is more popular than him, and perhaps had to go have his ego stroked, stoked, and coddled by someone else?

And that blue dress is *stunning* on her.


----------



## Sterntalerli

hellosunshine said:


> I haven't liked him for a while. I believe he did cheat as well. The American press is covering the affair better than in the UK due to a gag order that was placed on UK media. He doesn't help himself much as well since he comes off as so smug & pompous. Just my personal opinion though.


Didn’t know he cheated Oo but if so: Kate’s playing her role a lot better than I would


----------



## Jayne1

Welltraveled! said:


> I was just thinking the same thing.   I hope he changes and become the ideal husband for Kate.


He'll only get worse. He's going to be King. 

Philip had his fun and still carried out his duties. It's the way it is.


----------



## Chloe302225

minababe said:


> I'm totally with you. he was really the iceman yesterday at the match. the whole time with the sunglasses on, even in the evening. no reaction to anything.
> I think he is only popular because of kate. she is the best that could ever happen to him. she Looks amazing and is doing great work. she was so into Tennis the last two days. really nice Pictures and a great Patron of that Event.
> 
> the blue Dress Looks so much better on her than the green one. the green one was soo tight even when she was Standing, I wonder how she was breathing while sitting. omg not a good idea haha
> the blue Dress is much more comfy and girly. love it.
> but again the breast area Looks weird, dont know what it is lately.[/QUOTE
> 
> He was the iceman except during the times he was laughing, talking and interacting with his wife and reacting to the game.


----------



## Chloe302225

He was the iceman except during the times he was laughing and interacting with his wife and reacting to the game


----------



## Chloe302225

Sterntalerli said:


> Didn’t know he cheated Oo but if so: Kate’s playing her role a lot better than I would


Well him cheating has been greatly rumored but still not proven even though it is apparently a well known fact depending on what you read.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> Well him cheating has been greatly rumored but still not proven even though it is apparently a well known fact depending on what you read.


I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt


----------



## minababe

Chloe302225 said:


> He was the iceman except during the times he was laughing and interacting with his wife and reacting to the game


lol you can't tell from seeing 5 Pictures here.
I saw the whole game. 5 hours.


----------



## Chloe302225

minababe said:


> lol you can't tell from seeing 5 Pictures here.
> I saw the whole game. 5 hours.


I watched the game too which is what I am basing my opinion on. I saw him leaning in and talking to Kate, laughing occasionally and cheering the match. The camera showed them frequently.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> I watched the game too which is what I am basing my opinion on. I saw him leaning in and talking to Kate, laughing occasionally and cheering the match. The camera showed them frequently.


Me too, they looked happy and chatty with one another, all looked well to me


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> Me too, they looked happy and chatty with one another, all looked well to me


They're very good at their roles in public.  Well, Kate is. He looks haughty most of the time. Downright disdainful. Kate knows the cameras on on her and she has that big grin.


----------



## lulilu

Jayne1 said:


> They're very good at their roles in public.  Well, Kate is. He looks haughty most of the time. Downright disdainful. Kate knows the cameras on on her and she has that big grin.



I have always thought that it must be so tough to be "on" all the time as Kate is.  She has smiling non-stop whenever in public.  She is good at it.


----------



## Gimmethebag

lulilu said:


> I have always thought that it must be so tough to be "on" all the time as Kate is.  She has smiling non-stop whenever in public.  She is good at it.



I used to think Kate is dull and boring. I turned a little bit when I saw George’s birth certificate with Kate’s job listed as “Princess of the United Kingdom.” Ok, so she gets what she signed up for. 

In the past year, I think she has really come into her own and now I don’t think anything other than the Duchess of Cambridge takes her job seriously and is very good at it! 

I think William will be a strong king but I also think Kate will be invaluable to the crown. She really comes across so likable but regal.


----------



## Jayne1

Gimmethebag said:


> I think William will be a strong king but I also think Kate will be invaluable to the crown.


I wonder about that.

He seems so lazy. The Queen never stops working, she never slowed down even in her 90s.  Also, she never seems to indulge herself whereas William is known for taking time off to go on expensive holidays and just seems to enjoy the finer things in life.  

Also he doesn't seem very bright, not that it matters since the monarch is supposed to be apolitical.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder about that.
> 
> He seems so lazy. The Queen never stops working, she never slowed down even in her 90s.  Also, she never seems to indulge herself whereas William is known for taking time off to go on expensive holidays and just seems to enjoy the finer things in life.
> 
> Also he doesn't seem very bright, not that it matters since the monarch is supposed to be apolitical.


Let's not forget that in the past he has had "normal" jobs so hasn't been able to be a full time Royal.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> Let's not forget that in the past he has had "normal" jobs so hasn't been able to be a full time Royal.


I thought the joke was he said he had a normal job so he couldn't do royal duties and he said he had royal duties so he couldn't carry out his job requirements.

Then he took time off when he had a child...

I've said this so many time, the Queen is a hard act to follow.


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> I wonder about that.
> 
> He seems so lazy. The Queen never stops working, she never slowed down even in her 90s.  Also, she never seems to indulge herself whereas William is known for taking time off to go on expensive holidays and just seems to enjoy the finer things in life.
> 
> Also he doesn't seem very bright, not that it matters since the monarch is supposed to be apolitical.



Well during the times you are talking about he was a full time RAF rescue pilot but since he decided to finish he has taken on a significant increase in duties and the Queen has added to his responsibilities in terms of the type of engagements he takes on like investitures, audiences and ceremonial duties. There has been a steady but sure shift for him in even the importance of the engagements they send him on like a Middle Eastern tour last year and now a tour to Pakistan with Kate in the fall.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Let's not forget that in the past he has had "normal" jobs so hasn't been able to be a full time Royal.


and he and Harry both served in the military.....IKD.  I'm not a Brit and don't follow them that closely.  Most of what I know comes from TPF.  But Will seems OK to me.


----------



## bag-mania

Hasn't Charles been performing most of the royal duties? He is the next in line to be king, even though some seem to be forgetting that. What is William supposed to be doing that he isn't, just personal appearances?


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe302225 said:


> Well during the times you are talking about he was a full time RAF rescue pilot but since he decided to finish he has taken on a significant increase in duties and the Queen has added to his responsibilities in terms of the type of engagements he takes on like investitures, audiences and ceremonial duties. There has been a steady but sure shift for him in even the importance of the engagements they send him on like a Middle Eastern tour last year and now a tour to Pakistan with Kate in the fall.


Yes, but my point was, that while he was a full time pilot, he took time off to do a bit of this and that, but not much, so he used being a royal as an excuse to not really be a full time pilot in terms of hours worked.  

That's when the press started calling him lazy. Because he didn't do both, he didn't do one or the other, he did a little bit of both.


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but my point was, that while he was a full time pilot, he took time off to do a bit of this and that, but not much, so he used being a royal as an excuse to not really be a full time pilot in terms of hours worked.
> 
> That's when the press started calling him lazy. Because he didn't do both, he didn't do one or the other, he did a little bit of both.



But if he didn't take time off to carry out engagements people would of complained about him not participating in any royal duties at all. I think a little bit of both was the best choice because as much as may have wanted he couldn't be a fulltime pilot. The future King couldn't disappear altogether from public view, but it still allowed him time to be his own person, interacting and working with normal people in job he trained for and clearly loved before destiny ultimately took over.


----------



## Chloe302225

bag-mania said:


> Hasn't Charles been performing most of the royal duties? He is the next in line to be king, even though some seem to be forgetting that. What is William supposed to be doing that he isn't, just personal appearances?



Charles does have the bulk of responsibilities as he should but I just want to say that even though this is a William and Kate thread his solo engagements are not really posted here because most people only come to read about Kate and the kids.


----------



## Jayne1

I just know the Queen's children and grandchildren will never measure up. Save for Anne, who isn't like the rest of her siblings.


----------



## Sharont2305

When he was here living on Anglesey he did work full time as a Search and Rescue Pilot, with the Queen's blessing as she knew how important it is being newly married to have some sort of normality before he gets the ultimate job. She herself was a Navy wife in Malta at the start of her marriage when Prince Philip was posted there.
When William joined the Air Ambulance Service in Norfolk he worked part time so he could take on more Royal engagements. Now he has left there, he is a full time Royal.


----------



## LittleStar88

Chloe302225 said:


> But if he didn't take time off to carry out engagements people would of complained about him not participating in any royal duties at all. I think a little bit of both was the best choice because as much as may have wanted he couldn't be a fulltime pilot the future King couldn't disappear altogether from public view but it still allowed him time to be his own person, interacting and working with normal people in job he trained for and clearly loved before destiny ultimately took over.



I would imagine that a job as a RAF *rescue* pilot would come with the expectation that you be available for unplanned rescue missions. Kind of like a fire fighter - you can;t be swanning about doing royal duties someplace else *and* be available to be called at a moment's notice to save lives.

I am neither this nor that about Will, but it is possible he could not fully commit to royal duties while being in the RAF given the nature of the work.

As for the vacations and baby leave, perhaps those can be scheduled as part of your leave and coverage put in place to cover your duties. But not allowed to be running off to play Royal and shake hands all of the time.


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> I just know the Queen's children and grandchildren will never measure up. Save for Anne, who isn't like the rest of her siblings.



I personally think unfortunately Charles doesn't get the credit he deserves for all the wonderful work he does for his charities especially the Prince's Trust because of his personal life. Edward does a lot of work that unfortunately goes unnoticed because he never garnered the publicity his siblings did and the same can be said about his wife Sophie. Anne has always been great and Andrew does some good things but it will continue to be overlooked because of poor personal life decisions.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> I would imagine that a job as a RAF *rescue* pilot would come with the expectation that you be available for unplanned rescue missions. Kind of like a fire fighter - you can;t be swanning about doing royal duties someplace else *and* be available to be called at a moment's notice to save lives.
> 
> I am neither this nor that about Will, but it is possible he could not fully commit to royal duties while being in the RAF given the nature of the work.
> 
> As for the vacations and baby leave, perhaps those can be scheduled as part of your leave and coverage put in place to cover your duties. But not allowed to be running off to play Royal and shake hands all of the time.


Yes, it's not a 9-5 job at all, they do 24 and 48 hour shifts with their own team and stay on base during them, not being allowed to go home. He probably at times spent more time with his team mates than his wife.


----------



## LittleStar88

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, it's not a 9-5 job at all, they do 24 and 48 hour shifts with their own team and stay on base during them, not being allowed to go home. He probably at times spent more time with his team mates than his wife.



IIRC, both he and Harry wanted to be treated the same as the others in the military, no special favours. So that would be in line with not being free to go do a lot of royal duties.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> IIRC, both he and Harry wanted to be treated the same as the others in the military, no special favours. So that would be in line with not being free to go do a lot of royal duties.


Exactly.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I suspect that there is an extremely complicated balancing of events to ensure there are no concerns raised with respect to QE’s capability to rule but also to ensure that Charles is increasing in visibility as he prepares to take over and (at the risk of a tremendous run on sentence) to make sure William stays enough in the public view to not raise public complaint but not enough that it invites future public calls for Charles to abdicate and William to leap frog.

I imagine it is a tremendous balancing act that causes me a huge headache even thinking about it.

I also imagine that William was required to quit his job as a emergency pilot and return to royal life.  It is a risky job and a dead future king when the current and next are elderly and the following hadn’t yet started school would be a huge problem for Britain and the longevity of the monarchy.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sharont2305 said:


> When he was here living on Anglesey he did work full time as a Search and Rescue Pilot, with the Queen's blessing as she knew how important it is being newly married to have some sort of normality before he gets the ultimate job. She herself was a Navy wife in Malta at the start of her marriage when Prince Philip was posted there.
> When William joined the Air Ambulance Service in Norfolk he worked part time so he could take on more Royal engagements. Now he has left there, he is a full time Royal.





LittleStar88 said:


> I would imagine that a job as a RAF *rescue* pilot would come with the expectation that you be available for unplanned rescue missions. Kind of like a fire fighter - you can;t be swanning about doing royal duties someplace else *and* be available to be called at a moment's notice to save lives.
> 
> I am neither this nor that about Will, but it is possible he could not fully commit to royal duties while being in the RAF given the nature of the work.
> 
> As for the vacations and baby leave, perhaps those can be scheduled as part of your leave and coverage put in place to cover your duties. But not allowed to be running off to play Royal and shake hands all of the time.





Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, it's not a 9-5 job at all, they do 24 and 48 hour shifts with their own team and stay on base during them, not being allowed to go home. He probably at times spent more time with his team mates than his wife.




Will's flight crew went on the record in an interview after he left and said that not only would he not log in the minimum  hours he was supposed to, he would often take the (needed) shifts of his work colleagues and then not show up for work, thus preventing the other from getting the money earned from those shifts. He also had a habit of using some of the patients as photo op, and his own supervisor said that when he was supposed to be doing flight checks and such while they were returning to the chopper/securing the patient, he'd be fooling around on his phone or walking about. And this is to say nothing of the fact that despite the doctors who do physicals on the flight crew telling the crew head that Will didn't qualify to be a pilot for them due to needing vision correction, the 'higher-ups' forced them to admit him as one anyway.

Here's Prince Charming hard at work on the phone during a rescue:


----------



## Jayne1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Will's flight crew went on the record in an interview after he left and said that not only would he not log in the minimum  hours he was supposed to, he would often take the (needed) shifts of his work colleagues and then not show up for work, thus preventing the other from getting the money earned from those shifts. He also had a habit of using some of the patients as photo op, and his own supervisor said that when he was supposed to be doing flight checks and such while they were returning to the chopper/securing the patient, he'd be fooling around on his phone or walking about. And this is to say nothing of the fact that despite the doctors who do physicals on the flight crew telling the crew head that Will didn't qualify to be a pilot for them due to needing vision correction, the 'higher-ups' forced them to admit him as one anyway.
> 
> Here's Prince Charming hard at work on the phone during a rescue:


That's what I read too.

He's had an easy go of it. Apparently Charles also had much leniency shown his way when he was in school and after.

It will be a while until Will is King and I'm happy for that.


----------



## Sharont2305

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Will's flight crew went on the record in an interview after he left and said that not only would he not log in the minimum  hours he was supposed to, he would often take the (needed) shifts of his work colleagues and then not show up for work, thus preventing the other from getting the money earned from those shifts. He also had a habit of using some of the patients as photo op, and his own supervisor said that when he was supposed to be doing flight checks and such while they were returning to the chopper/securing the patient, he'd be fooling around on his phone or walking about. And this is to say nothing of the fact that despite the doctors who do physicals on the flight crew telling the crew head that Will didn't qualify to be a pilot for them due to needing vision correction, the 'higher-ups' forced them to admit him as one anyway.
> 
> Here's Prince Charming hard at work on the phone during a rescue:


Are you talking about when he was a Search and Rescue Pilot, as that is an air ambulance in the picture so the interviews must have been from the people he worked with then when he was in Norfolk.
I was talking about when he worked here on Anglesey...... 2 different jobs. I know what he did here and what I said was the truth.
This is a Sea King helicopter, which he flew here with the RAF as a rescue pilot


----------



## minababe

I think William and kate are really lazy. but good for them that the queen is fine with that.
the other royals seems to have more movitation to work. you see William and kate more on fun Events, like the garden presentation or Wimbledon.. the other royals have more serious appointments.
and right after the Wimbledon final they are now official on vacation for july and August. the next work appointments they will have are in September.

I'm curious to see how this will change when Charles is king. they def have to do more then.


----------



## Jayne1

I hope all the info about Andrew comes out.  How cushy a life can he lead.


----------



## Flatsy

I don't know how it is in the UK military, but in the US, pilot jobs are the most coveted.  Everybody wants to be a pilot so getting into pilot training is extremely competitive.  You don't just need to be physically up to snuff, you also have to be really smart.  Knowing how both Will and Harry did in school, it's hard to believe either one of them wound up as pilots based on merit.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sharont2305 said:


> Are you talking about when he was a Search and Rescue Pilot, as that is an air ambulance in the picture so the interviews must have been from the people he worked with then when he was in Norfolk.
> I was talking about when he worked here on Anglesey...... 2 different jobs. I know what he did here and what I said was the truth.



He did it at both assignments/jobs, from what people who worked with him report.


----------



## Sharont2305

BagsNBaguettes said:


> He did it at both assignments/jobs, from what people who worked with him report.


Okay, if that's what you read, then it's obviously the truth.
#igiveup


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Sharont2305 said:


> Okay, if that's what you read, then it's obviously the truth.
> #igiveup



Actually, I have a relative that works at one of the palaces who confirmed this, but thanks!


----------



## Flatsy

minababe said:


> I think William and kate are really lazy. but good for them that the queen is fine with that.  the other royals seems to have more movitation to work. you see William and kate more on fun Events, like the garden presentation or Wimbledon.. the other royals have more serious appointments.
> and right after the Wimbledon final they are now official on vacation for july and August. the next work appointments they will have are in September.


Don't include Harry in the "other royals" who are more motivated to work because Prince William outdoes him every year in terms of engagement count.  Harry's got one more week of work before his summer vacation and then he's got nothing scheduled on his calendar until fall.  

Harry and Meghan also took about 2 months off last summer, just like Will and Kate, and that's not unusual in the royal family.  They take their real vacation and then spend August putting in compulsory family time at Balmoral.


----------



## Sharont2305

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Actually, I have a relative that works at one of the palaces who confirmed this, but thanks!


That's fine, but what would someone who works at one of the palaces know about the goings on of what's happening hundreds of miles away on an small airbase on Anglesey.?
I live there, know people who work there, worked daily with William and they all say positive things about him, his work ethic and not forgetting the times he stood in for others when they wanted leave.. Oh, a friend of my husband was part of his crew too.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sharont2305 said:


> That's fine, but what would someone who works at one of the palaces know about the goings on of what's happening hundreds of miles away on an small airbase on Anglesey.?
> I live there, know people who work there, worked daily with William and they all say positive things about him, his work ethic and not forgetting the times he stood in for others when they wanted leave.. Oh, a friend of my husband was part of his crew too.


I think we have a winner


----------



## Sharont2305

New pictures of Prince George


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> New pictures of Prince George


Gorgeous pictures, especially the last one! He's so cute in his England jersey


----------



## Morgane

The last photo is super cute.


----------



## gracekelly

Prince William knows his duties and when.  Instead of going to the premiere of the Lion King and rubbing elbows with celebs, he would have been where he was supposed to be if he was Captain General Royal Marine.  This is a position that Harry took over from Prince Philip.  There was a concert the same night to honor


Sharont2305 said:


> New pictures of Prince George


In another life, Kate could be a children's photographer.  Really talented and knows how to photograph her subjects.  Just because they are mother and son, it doesn't mean the pictures will  turn out this good.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I agree that Kate’s artistic talent wasn’t apparent until she started releasing photos of her family. I always love seeing her photos.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Prince William knows his duties and when.  Instead of going to the premiere of the Lion King and rubbing elbows with celebs, he would have been where he was supposed to be if he was Captain General Royal Marine.  This is a position that Harry took over from Prince Philip.  There was a concert the same night to honor



Agree, tbh I hadn't realised this. Too many people of the press seem to focus more on Williams apparent "laziness" but not the good he does. I've said it before and I'll say it again, just because we don't see them doesn't mean they are not working.

Re the photos, the 2 in the England shirt were taken at Kensington Palace and the other picture was taken a few days ago on their family summer holiday.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The photos are cute and good, but I don't think they're anything to write home about. Seems more like any mom with an expensive camera set to auto taking pics of their kid.


----------



## LittleStar88

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The photos are cute and good, but I don't think they're anything to write home about. Seems more like any mom with an expensive camera set to auto taking pics of their kid.



I can just imagine Kate spending hours hovering over Photoshop or Lightroom editing photos... Or maybe she has someone else do it?


----------



## gracekelly

Why is it so difficult to believe that Kate is a talented photographer?  These pictures don’t look like that have been altered. To the contrary, they appear to be spontaneous and capturing the moment and that is why they are so good. She recently conducted a class for children to help them sharpen their photographic skills. Today everyone has a smart phone and everyone takes pictures.


----------



## cafecreme15

gracekelly said:


> Why is it so difficult to believe that Kate is a talented photographer?  These pictures don’t look like that have been altered. To the contrary, they appear to be spontaneous and capturing the moment and that is why they are so good. She recently conducted a class for children to help them sharpen their photographic skills. Today everyone has a smart phone and everyone takes pictures.


Right? Lord knows she probably has plenty of free time on her hands! I don't think it's hard to believe that she spends some of it learning about photography.


----------



## Lounorada

You don't need an expensive camera to take great pictures.
IMO people are either talented at taking pictures or they're not and Kate is very talented at taking pictures, that's pretty obvious. I couldn't care less what kind of camera she's using to photograph her kids all I know is the pictures are always beautiful, natural and full of joy.


----------



## daisychainz

Kate has her degree in art history, and photography certainly falls in with art because you study composition and lighting and so on. Perhaps it was an interest she couldn't really get going until later on, or when she was inspired by her own kids. I think she does a great job with her photos, using very natural colors and settings for her kids.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate was the photographer at her parents' business. She took the photographs for their catalog and website.


----------



## LittleStar88

gracekelly said:


> Why is it so difficult to believe that Kate is a talented photographer?  These pictures don’t look like that have been altered. To the contrary, they appear to be spontaneous and capturing the moment and that is why they are so good. She recently conducted a class for children to help them sharpen their photographic skills. Today everyone has a smart phone and everyone takes pictures.



Yep, and everyone is a photographer.

Trust me, they are not releasing those photos in raw format without some cropping and adjustments to color. To say she edits her photos does not say she is a bad photographer. She is great with her subjects and composition and captures moments well. Just that all photos can use to be run through some kind of editing software when released to the public. I would say a majority of professional photographers use Lightroom or Photoshop for their photos.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Yep, and everyone is a photographer.
> 
> Trust me, they are not releasing those photos in raw format without some cropping and adjustments to color. To say she edits her photos does not say she is a bad photographer. She is great with her subjects and composition and captures moments well. Just that all photos can use to be run through some kind of editing software when released to the public. I would say a majority of professional photographers use Lightroom or Photoshop for their photos.


I don't really need an analysis of how she gets her final result (no offense to you for your opinion).  I just like the beautiful photos.


----------



## Sharont2305

Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


----------



## marthastoo

Is it just me, or is every photo Kate has ever released slightly blurry?  Not one has that crispness that I like to see in a photo.  
I agree with a PP, her photos are fine for a mom taking pics of her kids.  The children look natural and happy and that's the most important characteristic for a great picture.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


Charlotte is adorable.  and so is that huge dog


----------



## jehaga

Sharont2305 said:


> Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


Diana would have ADORED these kids to pieces. I still miss her.


----------



## Flatsy

Sharont2305 said:


> Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


She takes after great-granny.  I think she had that purse at the polo match too and it costs £1?  (Somebody ID it!)


----------



## caramelize126

marthastoo said:


> Is it just me, or is every photo Kate has ever released slightly blurry?  Not one has that crispness that I like to see in a photo.
> I agree with a PP, her photos are fine for a mom taking pics of her kids.  The children look natural and happy and that's the most important characteristic for a great picture.



I wonder if the quality is just the camera she uses? Perhaps an older model? 

It’s hard to take pictures of little kids. I think all her pictures have been great.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Sharont2305 said:


> Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


William looks like such a dad here, lol.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I wonder if she ever studied photography, or if she's self-taught. They're not bad photos, but in my opinion they're missing a spark I see in professional photographers. I'm also not always a fan of the lighting or focus.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


Louis kills me with the grumpy face!


----------



## VickyB

Sharont2305 said:


> Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


That's Dumhnall the Irish Guard mascot!*!!! I just love him!*


----------



## Sharont2305

Flatsy said:


> She takes after great-granny.  I think she had that purse at the polo match too and it costs £1?  (Somebody ID it!)


It was the same day


----------



## Candice0985

sdkitty said:


> Charlotte is adorable.  and so is that huge dog


I love the way Charlotte's looking at the Irish wolfhound, he's so cute! I hope she was allowed to give him a big hug after this photo was taken!


----------



## bisbee

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I wonder if she ever studied photography, or if she's self-taught. They're not bad photos, but in my opinion they're missing a spark I see in professional photographers. I'm also not always a fan of the lighting or focus.


I don’t think anyone has said she is a professional...she takes lovely pictures of her children.  Why does that require such scrutiny?


----------



## bag-mania

When I was Charlotte's age I was just like her, totally focused on the dog. 
Who am I kidding? I'm still like that.

Why all the analysis of the photos? I doubt Kate can always carry a digital camera with her, so most of those snapshots were probably taken on her smartphone with the less-than-perfect results we expect from phones.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> When I was Charlotte's age I was just like her, totally focused on the dog.
> Who am I kidding? I'm still like that.
> 
> Why all the analysis of the photos? I doubt Kate can always carry a digital camera with her, so most of those snapshots were probably taken on her smartphone with the less-than-perfect results we expect from phones.


right....most of the time I'm more excited by a cute dog or puppy than a child


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> right....most of the time I'm more excited by a cute dog or puppy than a child



Well, the average dog is cuter and more engaging than the average child. Maybe it's not PC to say it but it's true.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sharont2305 said:


> Just found this. Look at Charlotte eyeing the dog (he's the Irish Guards mascot) Love her little Unicorn bag too.


Louis's mean mug!!!! I cannot!!! Too funny. And wow can't believe how big Charlotte has gotten. She looks as spunky as ever!


----------



## gracekelly

Louis has s going through a stage where he sticks out his tongue. Pretty funny!  I think his personality will be similar to Charlotte.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I think her pictures are great and I have a photography background. But, even if they weren’t, she’s in charge of keeping the future King (or Queen) humble and giving the kids the semblance of a normal life. And, if her taking a couple pics and providing them satisfies the media and public and also keeps the kids from having to go through the confusion of a professional photographer showing up multiple times a year then keep at it.


----------



## gracekelly

A1aGypsy said:


> I think her pictures are great and I have a photography background. But, even if they weren’t, she’s in charge of keeping the future King (or Queen) humble and giving the kids the semblance of a normal life. And, if her taking a couple pics and providing them satisfies the media and public and also keeps the kids from having to go through the confusion of a professional photographer showing up multiple times a year then keep at it.


I think that is exactly right. The kids won’t think it unusual when mom takes pictures.   However, they aren’t completely obtuse and see that when they are out with their parents at certain functions the paps are present. My favorite moment was at the christening of Louis, when Charlotte told them “you’re not coming!”  Lol!


----------



## LibbyRuth

A1aGypsy said:


> I think her pictures are great and I have a photography background. But, even if they weren’t, she’s in charge of keeping the future King (or Queen) humble and giving the kids the semblance of a normal life. And, if her taking a couple pics and providing them satisfies the media and public and also keeps the kids from having to go through the confusion of a professional photographer showing up multiple times a year then keep at it.



Totally agree.  I think that William and Kate have figured out a great way to respect the public interest in their kids while still protecting them. I like that they've established that to mark each birthday the public will get a couple of pictures. Not only does it keep things normal for them since Kate takes them, but it also reduces the desire to sneak pictures of them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bisbee said:


> I don’t think anyone has said she is a professional...she takes lovely pictures of her children.  Why does that require such scrutiny?





bag-mania said:


> When I was Charlotte's age I was just like her, totally focused on the dog.
> Who am I kidding? I'm still like that.
> 
> Why all the analysis of the photos? I doubt Kate can always carry a digital camera with her, so most of those snapshots were probably taken on her smartphone with the less-than-perfect results we expect from phones.


Why so defensive? I also have a background in photography and art, and I enjoy it still and I enjoy looking at photos and thinking about them and talking about them. The photos are posted on the thread, so why can't I talk about them? I'm not being rude or dragging her. Like I said, they're not bad and the children are adorable. I do think that artistically they could be better, and considering how much free time she has and how much she's bringing her photography to the public. I'm just stating my own opinion on this thread out of my own personal interest in the matter, and I don't see a problem with scrutinizing photos when now it's one of her duties what with that organization of which she's become patron. Also since according to previous posts, she's apparently been shooting a long time and professionally for her parents' company. If I had her access to resources and time, I would definitely be interested in improving my photography every way I could.


A1aGypsy said:


> I think her pictures are great and I have a photography background. But, even if they weren’t, she’s in charge of keeping the future King (or Queen) humble and giving the kids the semblance of a normal life. And, if her taking a couple pics and providing them satisfies the media and public and also keeps the kids from having to go through the confusion of a professional photographer showing up multiple times a year then keep at it.


This is a great point. Better for children to be photographed naturally by their mother than have to sit through a professional studio, or worse, be papped.


----------



## Sharont2305

^^^^and no doubt people* would moan if the photos were formal. I can hear it now "why so formal?" "let them be kids" "let's see them more normal"
In their lifetime there will be many formal pictures taken of them, indeed, let them look "normal"
*press


----------



## bag-mania

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Why so defensive? I also have a background in photography and art, and I enjoy it still and I enjoy looking at photos and thinking about them and talking about them. The photos are posted on the thread, so why can't I talk about them? I'm not being rude or dragging her. Like I said, they're not bad and the children are adorable. I do think that artistically they could be better, and considering how much free time she has and how much she's bringing her photography to the public. I'm just stating my own opinion on this thread out of my own personal interest in the matter, and I don't see a problem with scrutinizing photos when now it's one of her duties what with that organization of which she's become patron. Also since according to previous posts, she's apparently been shooting a long time and professionally for her parents' company. If I had her access to resources and time, I would definitely be interested in improving my photography every way I could.



Not sure why you think it's being defensive just because I don't believe the quality of her images is a big deal. She's taking snapshots of her kids, not doing a spread for National Geographic. For an amateur those photos are fine. Why the snark about her supposed "free time"? She's still a mother of three small kids and I see her being a hands-on mom and not turning them over to their nannies all day.

I've been working in publication design for over 30 years and I hire professional photographers in the mid-Atlantic region on a regular basis. And I couldn't care less whether Kate's kid pics are out of focus. If she likes photography, that's great. It's a wonderful hobby, one millions of people enjoy.


----------



## jehaga

bag-mania said:


> Well, the average dog is cuter and more engaging than the average child. Maybe it's not PC to say it but it's true.


ITA!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bag-mania said:


> Not sure why you think it's being defensive just because I don't believe the quality of her images is a big deal. She's taking snapshots of her kids, not doing a spread for National Geographic. For an amateur those photos are fine. Why the snark about her supposed "free time"? She's still a mother of three small kids and I see her being a hands-on mom and not turning them over to their nannies all day.
> 
> I've been working in publication design for over 30 years and I hire professional photographers in the mid-Atlantic region on a regular basis. And I couldn't care less whether Kate's kid pics are out of focus. If she likes photography, that's great. It's a wonderful hobby, one millions of people enjoy.


I mean…she's not an amateur though? Apparently she used to shoot professionally for her parents' business, and she's teaching kids photography workshops now.

This article sums it up: not a photographic artist, but captures her children with love. https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...dleton-photography-royal-photographic-society


----------



## bag-mania

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I mean…she's not an amateur though? Apparently she used to shoot professionally for her parents' business, and she's teaching kids photography workshops now.
> 
> This article sums it up: not a photographic artist, but captures her children with love. https://www.theguardian.com/artandd...dleton-photography-royal-photographic-society



I would call her a talented amateur. She took a job in her family's business, which sells party supplies. She also designed their website but I don't think that automatically means she's a professional web designer.

Believe me, you don't have to be an expert in your field to run a children's workshop. It's often hard to find people who have the time and inclination as well as the talent to volunteer to teach kids.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bag-mania said:


> I would call her a talented amateur. She took a job in her family's business, which sells party supplies. She also designed their website but I don't think that automatically means she's a professional web designer.
> 
> Believe me, you don't have to be an expert in your field to run a children's workshop. It's often hard to find people who have the time and inclination as well as the talent to volunteer to teach kids.


Agree to disagree then! I don't see much talent and I think they're pushing Kate as a photographer a little hard.


----------



## sdkitty

^                                                   ^

don't know why you'd say that....but you're entitled to your opinion


----------



## bag-mania

Who is pushing her? I've never seen her bragging on herself about her photo skills. If you mean the media, she has no control over what they write. They may flatter her one day and stab her in the back the next.


----------



## gracekelly

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Agree to disagree then! I don't see much talent and I think they're pushing Kate as a photographer a little hard.



When I reflect upon all the craptoid pictures that my parents took of me and my brothers over the years, I think she is a star!  The only time any of us looked good was when a professional photographer did the job.  I can't blame it on us not being cute or ugly, because we weren't.  I think it was just that we never felt at ease and relaxed as subjects.  So if that makes for great photography, then I give her an A++.  I saw the article with comments from the children that she was teaching about the elements of photography and they appreciated her help and said it was very constructive.  She had them take pictures after she instructed them in some technique and all agreed that the advice was helpful and and made for better photos.  One girl, who I would guesstimate was around 11-12, was very vocal about it.  Some people have a good eye for composition and some don't.  I would put her in the group that does.  That's my opinion


----------



## buffym

The palace responds to botox rumors 

Kensington Palace Shuts Down Rumors Saying Kate Middleton Got "Baby Botox"
Speculation heightened after a plastic surgeon made claims on Instagram.

A spokesperson for Kensington Palace said the rumors of Kate Middleton getting "baby Botox" are "categorically not true."
The comments arrived after a British plastic surgeon implied on Instagram that the Duchess of Cambridge got the procedure.

The palace rep added that "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."
Kensington Palace issued a rare statement about Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, to shut down speculation that she got "baby Botox" following a plastic surgeon's recent claims on social media. The rumors are "categorically not true," a palace rep said in a statement to The New York Post, adding, "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."

Speculation that the duchess received the cosmetic treatment peaked when Munir Somji, the chief medical officer of the British Dr. Medi Spa clinic, posted supposed before-and-after photos of Kate on Instagram yesterday. "Our Kate loves a bit of baby Botox," he wrote in the lengthy caption. He also pointed out potential evidence of the procedure, like refined forehead lines and an elevated "lateral tail of the brow."

Baby Botox is essentially the same as traditional Botox but is administered in lighter doses and results in a more natural and subdued look rather than the "frozen" effect. "It prevents wrinkles but you'll still have movement. It acts like a little complexion freshener," Pamela Benito, a cosmetic dentist and aesthetic medicine specialist, told Byrdie. Because it's not as harsh as traditional Botox, it can be applied to more areas of the face to "lift and tighten," Benito added.

Dr. Medi Spa's marketing manager, Sammy Curry, clarified to the Post that Somji's post was meant to simply show the transformation baby Botox could do for the face, but Curry could not disclose whether the duchess was one of their clients.

Although the Duchess of Cambridge might not be getting cosmetic treatments herself, she has influenced a trend in procedures in the past. Back in 2013, it was reported that women in New York were flocking to plastic surgeons to get "Kate Middleton's nose."


https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celeb...m_campaign=socialflowTWHBZ&utm_source=twitter


----------



## gracekelly

buffym said:


> The palace responds to botox rumors
> 
> Kensington Palace Shuts Down Rumors Saying Kate Middleton Got "Baby Botox"
> Speculation heightened after a plastic surgeon made claims on Instagram.
> 
> A spokesperson for Kensington Palace said the rumors of Kate Middleton getting "baby Botox" are "categorically not true."
> The comments arrived after a British plastic surgeon implied on Instagram that the Duchess of Cambridge got the procedure.
> 
> The palace rep added that "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."
> Kensington Palace issued a rare statement about Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, to shut down speculation that she got "baby Botox" following a plastic surgeon's recent claims on social media. The rumors are "categorically not true," a palace rep said in a statement to The New York Post, adding, "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."
> 
> Speculation that the duchess received the cosmetic treatment peaked when Munir Somji, the chief medical officer of the British Dr. Medi Spa clinic, posted supposed before-and-after photos of Kate on Instagram yesterday. "Our Kate loves a bit of baby Botox," he wrote in the lengthy caption. He also pointed out potential evidence of the procedure, like refined forehead lines and an elevated "lateral tail of the brow."
> 
> Baby Botox is essentially the same as traditional Botox but is administered in lighter doses and results in a more natural and subdued look rather than the "frozen" effect. "It prevents wrinkles but you'll still have movement. It acts like a little complexion freshener," Pamela Benito, a cosmetic dentist and aesthetic medicine specialist, told Byrdie. Because it's not as harsh as traditional Botox, it can be applied to more areas of the face to "lift and tighten," Benito added.
> 
> Dr. Medi Spa's marketing manager, Sammy Curry, clarified to the Post that Somji's post was meant to simply show the transformation baby Botox could do for the face, but Curry could not disclose whether the duchess was one of their clients.
> 
> Although the Duchess of Cambridge might not be getting cosmetic treatments herself, she has influenced a trend in procedures in the past. Back in 2013, it was reported that women in New York were flocking to plastic surgeons to get "Kate Middleton's nose."
> 
> 
> https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celeb...m_campaign=socialflowTWHBZ&utm_source=twitter


Whether she does or doesn’t is not of to interest to  me. What gets me is this guy using her to advance his own business. He will get plenty of calls for appointments. Even with KP denials there is no such thing as bad publicity for his practice.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

buffym said:


> The palace responds to botox rumors
> 
> Kensington Palace Shuts Down Rumors Saying Kate Middleton Got "Baby Botox"
> Speculation heightened after a plastic surgeon made claims on Instagram.
> 
> A spokesperson for Kensington Palace said the rumors of Kate Middleton getting "baby Botox" are "categorically not true."
> The comments arrived after a British plastic surgeon implied on Instagram that the Duchess of Cambridge got the procedure.
> 
> The palace rep added that "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."
> Kensington Palace issued a rare statement about Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, to shut down speculation that she got "baby Botox" following a plastic surgeon's recent claims on social media. The rumors are "categorically not true," a palace rep said in a statement to The New York Post, adding, "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."
> 
> Speculation that the duchess received the cosmetic treatment peaked when Munir Somji, the chief medical officer of the British Dr. Medi Spa clinic, posted supposed before-and-after photos of Kate on Instagram yesterday. "Our Kate loves a bit of baby Botox," he wrote in the lengthy caption. He also pointed out potential evidence of the procedure, like refined forehead lines and an elevated "lateral tail of the brow."
> 
> Baby Botox is essentially the same as traditional Botox but is administered in lighter doses and results in a more natural and subdued look rather than the "frozen" effect. "It prevents wrinkles but you'll still have movement. It acts like a little complexion freshener," Pamela Benito, a cosmetic dentist and aesthetic medicine specialist, told Byrdie. Because it's not as harsh as traditional Botox, it can be applied to more areas of the face to "lift and tighten," Benito added.
> 
> Dr. Medi Spa's marketing manager, Sammy Curry, clarified to the Post that Somji's post was meant to simply show the transformation baby Botox could do for the face, but Curry could not disclose whether the duchess was one of their clients.
> 
> Although the Duchess of Cambridge might not be getting cosmetic treatments herself, she has influenced a trend in procedures in the past. Back in 2013, it was reported that women in New York were flocking to plastic surgeons to get "Kate Middleton's nose."
> 
> 
> https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celeb...m_campaign=socialflowTWHBZ&utm_source=twitter




Interesting that they'll address this, but not Uncle Andy's proclivities or the Cambridges' apathy towards work....


----------



## glamourous1098

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Interesting that they'll address this, but not Uncle Andy's proclivities or the Cambridges' apathy towards work....


Because neither Uncle Andy's proclivities or the Cambridges' apathy towards work have anything to do with using the BRF as free advertising.


----------



## minababe

buffym said:


> The palace responds to botox rumors
> 
> Kensington Palace Shuts Down Rumors Saying Kate Middleton Got "Baby Botox"
> Speculation heightened after a plastic surgeon made claims on Instagram.
> 
> A spokesperson for Kensington Palace said the rumors of Kate Middleton getting "baby Botox" are "categorically not true."
> The comments arrived after a British plastic surgeon implied on Instagram that the Duchess of Cambridge got the procedure.
> 
> The palace rep added that "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."
> Kensington Palace issued a rare statement about Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, to shut down speculation that she got "baby Botox" following a plastic surgeon's recent claims on social media. The rumors are "categorically not true," a palace rep said in a statement to The New York Post, adding, "The Royal Family never endorse commercial activity."
> 
> Speculation that the duchess received the cosmetic treatment peaked when Munir Somji, the chief medical officer of the British Dr. Medi Spa clinic, posted supposed before-and-after photos of Kate on Instagram yesterday. "Our Kate loves a bit of baby Botox," he wrote in the lengthy caption. He also pointed out potential evidence of the procedure, like refined forehead lines and an elevated "lateral tail of the brow."
> 
> Baby Botox is essentially the same as traditional Botox but is administered in lighter doses and results in a more natural and subdued look rather than the "frozen" effect. "It prevents wrinkles but you'll still have movement. It acts like a little complexion freshener," Pamela Benito, a cosmetic dentist and aesthetic medicine specialist, told Byrdie. Because it's not as harsh as traditional Botox, it can be applied to more areas of the face to "lift and tighten," Benito added.
> 
> Dr. Medi Spa's marketing manager, Sammy Curry, clarified to the Post that Somji's post was meant to simply show the transformation baby Botox could do for the face, but Curry could not disclose whether the duchess was one of their clients.
> 
> Although the Duchess of Cambridge might not be getting cosmetic treatments herself, she has influenced a trend in procedures in the past. Back in 2013, it was reported that women in New York were flocking to plastic surgeons to get "Kate Middleton's nose."
> 
> 
> https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celeb...m_campaign=socialflowTWHBZ&utm_source=twitter



thats so ridiculous.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bag-mania said:


> Who is pushing her? I've never seen her bragging on herself about her photo skills. If you mean the media, she has no control over what they write. They may flatter her one day and stab her in the back the next.


The Queen? By making her patron of the Royal Photographic Society and saying she has a lifelong interest in photography? Not every opinion that isn't glowing praise is a nefarious media scheme. I just based mine on what they themselves are telling us.  https://people.com/royals/kate-midd...raphic-society-patronage-queen-elizabeth/amp/


gracekelly said:


> When I reflect upon all the craptoid pictures that my parents took of me and my brothers over the years, I think she is a star!  The only time any of us looked good was when a professional photographer did the job.  I can't blame it on us not being cute or ugly, because we weren't.  I think it was just that we never felt at ease and relaxed as subjects.  So if that makes for great photography, then I give her an A++.  I saw the article with comments from the children that she was teaching about the elements of photography and they appreciated her help and said it was very constructive.  She had them take pictures after she instructed them in some technique and all agreed that the advice was helpful and and made for better photos.  One girl, who I would guesstimate was around 11-12, was very vocal about it.  Some people have a good eye for composition and some don't.  I would put her in the group that does.  That's my opinion


It's nice she helped the kids, but there's more to photography than just a good eye for composition and IMO that's why Kate's photos are just okay.


----------



## Chloe302225

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The Queen? By making her patron of the Royal Photographic Society and saying she has a lifelong interest in photography? Not every opinion that isn't glowing praise is a nefarious media scheme. I just based mine on what they themselves are telling us.  https://people.com/royals/kate-midd...raphic-society-patronage-queen-elizabeth/amp/
> 
> It's nice she helped the kids, but there's more to photography than just a good eye for composition and IMO that's why Kate's photos are just okay.



Yes they did give her the patronage after years of herself being the patron with just as much interest in photography as the average person with a decent camera. They said she has a lifelong interest in photography not that was aspiring to be the next Mario Testino. You read that statement as bragging  but they are just stating simple facts. Kate has a passion for photography, she is becoming the new patron and she wants to merge her interest in photography with her work in children's mental health.


----------



## bisbee

OMG...we have beaten the subject of Kate’s photos to death!


----------



## bag-mania

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The Queen? By making her patron of the Royal Photographic Society and saying she has a lifelong interest in photography? Not every opinion that isn't glowing praise is a nefarious media scheme. I just based mine on what they themselves are telling us.  https://people.com/royals/kate-midd...raphic-society-patronage-queen-elizabeth/amp/



Seriously, it actually bothers you that the Queen made Kate a royal patron because you don’t believe she’s a good enough photographer?

Last year the Queen named Kate to be the patron to the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists. That must really annoy you, what with her not really being a gynecologist and all.


----------



## Clearblueskies

bag-mania said:


> Seriously, it actually bothers you that the Queen made Kate a royal patron because you don’t believe she’s a good enough photographer?
> 
> Last year the Queen named Kate to be the patron to the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists. That must really annoy you, what with her not really being a gynecologist and all.


----------



## Flatsy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Agree to disagree then! I don't see much talent and I think they're pushing Kate as a photographer a little hard.


I get what you are saying.

Kate has never had much of an identity outside of being a wife and mum, and now there's an opportunity to dovetail her ability to take good amateur photographs with a patronage and an overall identity as someone with a passion, and they are making something out of it.

I don't think they've pushed it too hard yet.  They also did their best to play up Kate's passion for gardens when she did the garden project.  I don't think anybody is under the impression she spends a lot of her time obsessively studying garden design or photography.


----------



## gracekelly

bisbee said:


> OMG...we have beaten the subject of Kate’s photos to death!


Agree.  Definitely time to move on and the posters who don't like anything about her can find something new to pick on.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Sorry, not clicking on that


----------



## Jayne1

Flatsy said:


> I get what you are saying.
> 
> Kate has never had much of an identity outside of being a wife and mum, and now there's an opportunity to dovetail her ability to take good amateur photographs with a patronage and an overall identity as someone with a passion, and they are making something out of it.
> 
> I don't think they've pushed it too hard yet.  They also did their best to play up Kate's passion for gardens when she did the garden project.  I don't think anybody is under the impression she spends a lot of her time obsessively studying garden design or photography.


Or on her knees digging and weeding, getting dirt under her nails that is so hard to get out. Yes I garden and yes I wear gloves, but the dirt still gets inside the gloves...

No, Kate is no gardener   Maybe she tells the hired help what colour she likes and where to plant something for her enjoyment while on the back porch in the summer.  lol


----------



## LittleStar88

I don't think Kate was chosen as patron because her photos are going to win awards... She was chosen because she is Duchess Kate, has a camera, has taken photos that are not awful, and people recognize her for that as being something she does.

Honestly anyone with a modicum of skill, a camera, and basic photography course could do the same.

That said, she is good at capturing her kids in photos (and party supplies for print ads for her parents), but have we seen any other photography from her outside of that?

I would love to see what kind of photographic work she can produce outside of her own kids and party supplies...


----------



## gracekelly

LittleStar88 said:


> I don't think Kate was chosen as patron because her photos are going to win awards... She was chosen because she is Duchess Kate, has a camera, has taken photos that are not awful, and people recognize her for that as being something she does.
> 
> Honestly anyone with a modicum of skill, a camera, and basic photography course could do the same.
> 
> That said, she is good at capturing her kids in photos (and party supplies for print ads for her parents), but have we seen any other photography from her outside of that?
> 
> I would love to see what kind of photographic work she can produce outside of her own kids and party supplies...


Ouch!!  Kind of harsh don't you think?  What I would love to see is Kate taking a picture of Archie with his cousins.  I think that would be spectacular.  Some photographers are better at portraits and some at landscapes or still objects.  Presumably this is more of a hobby for her and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## buffym

Prince William and Kate are back from Mustique, they went to Italy.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ce-William-Megan-join-Google-Camp-guests.html

Prince William and Kate join Google Camp guests Tom Cruise, Katy Perry and Leo DiCaprio for concert and dinner under the stars at ancient Greek temple ruins

Google Camp has managed to attract another pair of high-profile guests this year, whose presence at the event almost went entirely unnoticed.

Prince William and The Duchess of Cambridge were among the guests at Monday night's welcome dinner for the event, held inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.

The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia. 

No pictures of the pair have been posted thus far but it is not a stretch that the couple would attend the event which eschews almost all press and encourages guests to bring their families.

The three-day event is reported to be centred around the fight against climate change - but despite the theme, Italian press reports the guests were expected to arrive in 114 private jets, 40 of which had landed by Sunday. 

Prince Harry also attended the event back in 2017, and may have brought Meghan Markle along with him on that trip. Markle was later spotted in London the following week with her mother as she celebrated her birthday.

Also present but managing to avoid detection according to those reports is Tom Cruise. Barack ***** was also rumored to be among those attending the event, but has not been spotted so far.

The royals and the Mission Impossible star were among a select group of billionaire businessman, world famous pop stars, doyennes of design and Hollywood A-listers who descended upon the ancient Greek city of Selinunte for Google Camp.

Private planes and megayachts shuttled guests Harry Styles, Katy Perry and Orlando Bloom, Stella McCartney, Barry Diller and Diane Von Furstenberg, Gayle King, Leonardo DiCaprio and Bradley Cooper to the Verdura Resort in Sicily. 

And as per tradition, guests on Monday enjoyed dinner and a concert under the stars in the ruins of the Temple of Hera on the island.

Cars could be seen taking guests to the bacchanal bash, where Google decided to disperse Jeff Koons' orbs throughout the ancient archaeological ruins.

DailyMail.com obtained photos of the guests heading to the event, including Bloom and Perry, who rode with their new friends Diller and Von Furstenberg and Styles with his mates Jeff Azoff and Ben Winston.

Diller later posted photos of his longtime partner at the event and of singer Rosalia performing on stage. 

On Tuesday, even more guests arrived on the property, Nick Jonas and new wife Priyanka Chopra leading the charge of celebrities heading to the island for the three-day conference. 

Google Camp guests are encouraged to bring their families, just like at the Allen & Company conference in Idaho that runs a few weeks prior, and there is no shortage of activities.

The resort boasts two 18-hole golf courses, a tennis academy and one of the largest spa complexes in all of Europe on its over one mile of private coastline.

The Daily Mail has updated the story, it is now saying The Cambridges did not attend.

“The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge did not fly out to Camp Google to attend an A-list bash with some of the world's biggest names, the MailOnline can confirm.

Local media in Italy claimed that Prince William and Kate rubbed shoulders with guests such as Tom Cruise and  Katy Perry at Monday night's event inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.”

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Cruise-Katy-Perry.html?ico=amp_articleRelated


----------



## gracekelly

buffym said:


> Prince William and Kate are back from Mustique, they went to Italy.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ce-William-Megan-join-Google-Camp-guests.html
> 
> Prince William and Kate join Google Camp guests Tom Cruise, Katy Perry and Leo DiCaprio for concert and dinner under the stars at ancient Greek temple ruins
> 
> Google Camp has managed to attract another pair of high-profile guests this year, whose presence at the event almost went entirely unnoticed.
> 
> Prince William and The Duchess of Cambridge were among the guests at Monday night's welcome dinner for the event, held inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.
> 
> The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia.
> 
> No pictures of the pair have been posted thus far but it is not a stretch that the couple would attend the event which eschews almost all press and encourages guests to bring their families.
> 
> The three-day event is reported to be centred around the fight against climate change - but despite the theme, Italian press reports the guests were expected to arrive in 114 private jets, 40 of which had landed by Sunday.
> 
> Prince Harry also attended the event back in 2017, and may have brought Meghan Markle along with him on that trip. Markle was later spotted in London the following week with her mother as she celebrated her birthday.
> 
> Also present but managing to avoid detection according to those reports is Tom Cruise. Barack ***** was also rumored to be among those attending the event, but has not been spotted so far.
> 
> The royals and the Mission Impossible star were among a select group of billionaire businessman, world famous pop stars, doyennes of design and Hollywood A-listers who descended upon the ancient Greek city of Selinunte for Google Camp.
> 
> Private planes and megayachts shuttled guests Harry Styles, Katy Perry and Orlando Bloom, Stella McCartney, Barry Diller and Diane Von Furstenberg, Gayle King, Leonardo DiCaprio and Bradley Cooper to the Verdura Resort in Sicily.
> 
> And as per tradition, guests on Monday enjoyed dinner and a concert under the stars in the ruins of the Temple of Hera on the island.
> 
> Cars could be seen taking guests to the bacchanal bash, where Google decided to disperse Jeff Koons' orbs throughout the ancient archaeological ruins.
> 
> DailyMail.com obtained photos of the guests heading to the event, including Bloom and Perry, who rode with their new friends Diller and Von Furstenberg and Styles with his mates Jeff Azoff and Ben Winston.
> 
> Diller later posted photos of his longtime partner at the event and of singer Rosalia performing on stage.
> 
> On Tuesday, even more guests arrived on the property, Nick Jonas and new wife Priyanka Chopra leading the charge of celebrities heading to the island for the three-day conference.
> 
> Google Camp guests are encouraged to bring their families, just like at the Allen & Company conference in Idaho that runs a few weeks prior, and there is no shortage of activities.
> 
> The resort boasts two 18-hole golf courses, a tennis academy and one of the largest spa complexes in all of Europe on its over one mile of private coastline.


Prince Harry was there as well and gave a speech.


----------



## buffym

gracekelly said:


> Prince Harry was there as well and gave a speech.



This is the Cambridge’s thread, So I’m leaving stories about  Harry out of it, and vice versa.


----------



## gracekelly

buffym said:


> This is the Cambridge’s thread, So I’m leaving stories about  Harry out of it, and vice versa.



Not to worry, I put it in their thread.


----------



## threadbender

Not much to say. 114 private jets and, I believe, 50 yachts. The royals are, indeed, celebrities. There was another word I thought to use but decided against it. I hope they are able to come up with solutions that, well, you know, protect the earth and so on. I posted this on Harry and Meghan's thread too.
Just wow.
I have seen tons of photos and indulgence would be an understatement.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...p-Google-list-bash-Tom-Cruise-Katy-Perry.html

_The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge did not fly out to Camp Google to attend an A-list bash with some of the world's biggest names, the MailOnline can confirm.

Local media in Italy claimed that Prince William and Kate rubbed shoulders with guests such as Tom Cruise and  Katy Perry at Monday night's event inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.

However the royals in fact flew directly home to the UK following a two-week villa holiday on the idyllic Caribbean island of Mustique, where they rented the exclusive £27,000-a-week Villa Antilles with their three children.

The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia._


----------



## threadbender

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...p-Google-list-bash-Tom-Cruise-Katy-Perry.html
> 
> _The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge did not fly out to Camp Google to attend an A-list bash with some of the world's biggest names, the MailOnline can confirm.
> 
> Local media in Italy claimed that Prince William and Kate rubbed shoulders with guests such as Tom Cruise and  Katy Perry at Monday night's event inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.
> Thank you for posting this. I had seen a number of reports saying they had attended.
> However the royals in fact flew directly home to the UK following a two-week villa holiday on the idyllic Caribbean island of Mustique, where they rented the exclusive £27,000-a-week Villa Antilles with their three children.
> 
> The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia._


----------



## gracekelly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...p-Google-list-bash-Tom-Cruise-Katy-Perry.html
> 
> _The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge *did not fly out to Camp Google *to attend an A-list bash with some of the world's biggest names, the MailOnline can confirm.
> 
> Local media in Italy claimed that Prince William and Kate rubbed shoulders with guests such as Tom Cruise and  Katy Perry at Monday night's event inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.
> 
> However the royals in fact flew directly home to the UK following a two-week villa holiday on the idyllic Caribbean island of Mustique, where they rented the exclusive £27,000-a-week Villa Antilles with their three children.
> 
> The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia._



Very glad to read this.  I thought they had more sense then to succumb to the freebee luxe vacation.  It would have put William in an awkward position, and I don't think  Charles would have been too happy about it either.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

buffym said:


> Prince William and Kate are back from Mustique, they went to Italy.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ce-William-Megan-join-Google-Camp-guests.html
> 
> Prince William and Kate join Google Camp guests Tom Cruise, Katy Perry and Leo DiCaprio for concert and dinner under the stars at ancient Greek temple ruins
> 
> Google Camp has managed to attract another pair of high-profile guests this year, whose presence at the event almost went entirely unnoticed.
> 
> Prince William and The Duchess of Cambridge were among the guests at Monday night's welcome dinner for the event, held inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.
> 
> The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia.
> 
> No pictures of the pair have been posted thus far but it is not a stretch that the couple would attend the event which eschews almost all press and encourages guests to bring their families.
> 
> The three-day event is reported to be centred around the fight against climate change - but despite the theme, Italian press reports the guests were expected to arrive in 114 private jets, 40 of which had landed by Sunday.
> 
> Prince Harry also attended the event back in 2017, and may have brought Meghan Markle along with him on that trip. Markle was later spotted in London the following week with her mother as she celebrated her birthday.
> 
> Also present but managing to avoid detection according to those reports is Tom Cruise. Barack ***** was also rumored to be among those attending the event, but has not been spotted so far.
> 
> The royals and the Mission Impossible star were among a select group of billionaire businessman, world famous pop stars, doyennes of design and Hollywood A-listers who descended upon the ancient Greek city of Selinunte for Google Camp.
> 
> Private planes and megayachts shuttled guests Harry Styles, Katy Perry and Orlando Bloom, Stella McCartney, Barry Diller and Diane Von Furstenberg, Gayle King, Leonardo DiCaprio and Bradley Cooper to the Verdura Resort in Sicily.
> 
> And as per tradition, guests on Monday enjoyed dinner and a concert under the stars in the ruins of the Temple of Hera on the island.
> 
> Cars could be seen taking guests to the bacchanal bash, where Google decided to disperse Jeff Koons' orbs throughout the ancient archaeological ruins.
> 
> DailyMail.com obtained photos of the guests heading to the event, including Bloom and Perry, who rode with their new friends Diller and Von Furstenberg and Styles with his mates Jeff Azoff and Ben Winston.
> 
> Diller later posted photos of his longtime partner at the event and of singer Rosalia performing on stage.
> 
> On Tuesday, even more guests arrived on the property, Nick Jonas and new wife Priyanka Chopra leading the charge of celebrities heading to the island for the three-day conference.
> 
> Google Camp guests are encouraged to bring their families, just like at the Allen & Company conference in Idaho that runs a few weeks prior, and there is no shortage of activities.
> 
> The resort boasts two 18-hole golf courses, a tennis academy and one of the largest spa complexes in all of Europe on its over one mile of private coastline.
> 
> The Daily Mail has updated the story, it is now saying The Cambridges did not attend.
> 
> “The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge did not fly out to Camp Google to attend an A-list bash with some of the world's biggest names, the MailOnline can confirm.
> 
> Local media in Italy claimed that Prince William and Kate rubbed shoulders with guests such as Tom Cruise and  Katy Perry at Monday night's event inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.”
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Cruise-Katy-Perry.html?ico=amp_articleRelated


What a mockery of those celebrities attending a private party about climate change when all flew in on private jets? I feel that a lot of those anti-pollution, anti this and that celebrities are really two faced.


----------



## Sharont2305

chkpfbeliever said:


> What a mockery of those celebrities attending a private party about climate change when all flew in on private jets? I feel that a lot of those anti-pollution, anti this and that celebrities are really two faced.


Yeah, it's do as I say, not do as I do.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## MarieCurie

buffym said:


> Prince William and Kate are back from Mustique, they went to Italy.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ce-William-Megan-join-Google-Camp-guests.html
> 
> Prince William and Kate join Google Camp guests Tom Cruise, Katy Perry and Leo DiCaprio for concert and dinner under the stars at ancient Greek temple ruins
> 
> Google Camp has managed to attract another pair of high-profile guests this year, whose presence at the event almost went entirely unnoticed.
> 
> Prince William and The Duchess of Cambridge were among the guests at Monday night's welcome dinner for the event, held inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.
> 
> The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia.
> 
> No pictures of the pair have been posted thus far but it is not a stretch that the couple would attend the event which eschews almost all press and encourages guests to bring their families.
> 
> The three-day event is reported to be centred around the fight against climate change - but despite the theme, Italian press reports the guests were expected to arrive in 114 private jets, 40 of which had landed by Sunday.
> 
> Prince Harry also attended the event back in 2017, and may have brought Meghan Markle along with him on that trip. Markle was later spotted in London the following week with her mother as she celebrated her birthday.
> 
> Also present but managing to avoid detection according to those reports is Tom Cruise. Barack ***** was also rumored to be among those attending the event, but has not been spotted so far.
> 
> The royals and the Mission Impossible star were among a select group of billionaire businessman, world famous pop stars, doyennes of design and Hollywood A-listers who descended upon the ancient Greek city of Selinunte for Google Camp.
> 
> Private planes and megayachts shuttled guests Harry Styles, Katy Perry and Orlando Bloom, Stella McCartney, Barry Diller and Diane Von Furstenberg, Gayle King, Leonardo DiCaprio and Bradley Cooper to the Verdura Resort in Sicily.
> 
> And as per tradition, guests on Monday enjoyed dinner and a concert under the stars in the ruins of the Temple of Hera on the island.
> 
> Cars could be seen taking guests to the bacchanal bash, where Google decided to disperse Jeff Koons' orbs throughout the ancient archaeological ruins.
> 
> DailyMail.com obtained photos of the guests heading to the event, including Bloom and Perry, who rode with their new friends Diller and Von Furstenberg and Styles with his mates Jeff Azoff and Ben Winston.
> 
> Diller later posted photos of his longtime partner at the event and of singer Rosalia performing on stage.
> 
> On Tuesday, even more guests arrived on the property, Nick Jonas and new wife Priyanka Chopra leading the charge of celebrities heading to the island for the three-day conference.
> 
> Google Camp guests are encouraged to bring their families, just like at the Allen & Company conference in Idaho that runs a few weeks prior, and there is no shortage of activities.
> 
> The resort boasts two 18-hole golf courses, a tennis academy and one of the largest spa complexes in all of Europe on its over one mile of private coastline.
> 
> *The Daily Mail has updated the story, it is now saying The Cambridges did not attend.
> 
> “The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge did not fly out to Camp Google to attend an A-list bash with some of the world's biggest names, the MailOnline can confirm.*
> 
> Local media in Italy claimed that Prince William and Kate rubbed shoulders with guests such as Tom Cruise and  Katy Perry at Monday night's event inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.”
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Cruise-Katy-Perry.html?ico=amp_articleRelated


They made a good call by not going especially coming off the heels of their holiday in Mustique where they were not exactly slumming it. Camp google is peak one percent and this's year's event was just


----------



## minababe

buffym said:


> Prince William and Kate are back from Mustique, they went to Italy.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...ce-William-Megan-join-Google-Camp-guests.html
> 
> Prince William and Kate join Google Camp guests Tom Cruise, Katy Perry and Leo DiCaprio for concert and dinner under the stars at ancient Greek temple ruins
> 
> Google Camp has managed to attract another pair of high-profile guests this year, whose presence at the event almost went entirely unnoticed.
> 
> Prince William and The Duchess of Cambridge were among the guests at Monday night's welcome dinner for the event, held inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.
> 
> The pair's attendance was reported by two local outlets, Diretta Sicilia and Giornale di Sicilia.
> 
> No pictures of the pair have been posted thus far but it is not a stretch that the couple would attend the event which eschews almost all press and encourages guests to bring their families.
> 
> The three-day event is reported to be centred around the fight against climate change - but despite the theme, Italian press reports the guests were expected to arrive in 114 private jets, 40 of which had landed by Sunday.
> 
> Prince Harry also attended the event back in 2017, and may have brought Meghan Markle along with him on that trip. Markle was later spotted in London the following week with her mother as she celebrated her birthday.
> 
> Also present but managing to avoid detection according to those reports is Tom Cruise. Barack ***** was also rumored to be among those attending the event, but has not been spotted so far.
> 
> The royals and the Mission Impossible star were among a select group of billionaire businessman, world famous pop stars, doyennes of design and Hollywood A-listers who descended upon the ancient Greek city of Selinunte for Google Camp.
> 
> Private planes and megayachts shuttled guests Harry Styles, Katy Perry and Orlando Bloom, Stella McCartney, Barry Diller and Diane Von Furstenberg, Gayle King, Leonardo DiCaprio and Bradley Cooper to the Verdura Resort in Sicily.
> 
> And as per tradition, guests on Monday enjoyed dinner and a concert under the stars in the ruins of the Temple of Hera on the island.
> 
> Cars could be seen taking guests to the bacchanal bash, where Google decided to disperse Jeff Koons' orbs throughout the ancient archaeological ruins.
> 
> DailyMail.com obtained photos of the guests heading to the event, including Bloom and Perry, who rode with their new friends Diller and Von Furstenberg and Styles with his mates Jeff Azoff and Ben Winston.
> 
> Diller later posted photos of his longtime partner at the event and of singer Rosalia performing on stage.
> 
> On Tuesday, even more guests arrived on the property, Nick Jonas and new wife Priyanka Chopra leading the charge of celebrities heading to the island for the three-day conference.
> 
> Google Camp guests are encouraged to bring their families, just like at the Allen & Company conference in Idaho that runs a few weeks prior, and there is no shortage of activities.
> 
> The resort boasts two 18-hole golf courses, a tennis academy and one of the largest spa complexes in all of Europe on its over one mile of private coastline.
> 
> The Daily Mail has updated the story, it is now saying The Cambridges did not attend.
> 
> “The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge did not fly out to Camp Google to attend an A-list bash with some of the world's biggest names, the MailOnline can confirm.
> 
> Local media in Italy claimed that Prince William and Kate rubbed shoulders with guests such as Tom Cruise and  Katy Perry at Monday night's event inside ancient ruins of the Greek Temple of Hera on the island of Sicily.”
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Cruise-Katy-Perry.html?ico=amp_articleRelated



how contrives and disgusting .. talking about climate Change and travel via privat Jet and Yacht ..

beside that. believe we that they didn't attend? it would be def a unsual Event for the Cambridges. but they love to travel via private Jet so who knows


----------



## gracekelly

minababe said:


> how contrives and disgusting .. talking about climate Change and travel via privat Jet and Yacht ..
> 
> beside that. believe we that they didn't attend? it would be def a unsual Event for the Cambridges. but they love to travel via private Jet so who knows


They and the palace grey men are pretty careful about their image so even if it was considered for a nanosecond, it was a big NO just as fast.  President ***** thought twice and stayed away as did many other smart people.  Even the very rich can't say no to something that is free and Google knows this well, so they had plenty of attendees.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bag-mania said:


> Seriously, it actually bothers you that the Queen made Kate a royal patron because you don’t believe she’s a good enough photographer?
> 
> Last year the Queen named Kate to be the patron to the Royal College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists. That must really annoy you, what with her not really being a gynecologist and all.


You're really great at debate, aren't you? Just ignore the rest of my comment and the article and laugh at me…this kind of cattiness make me log onto TPF less and less.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

gracekelly said:


> Agree.  Definitely time to move on and the posters who don't like anything about her can find something new to pick on.


Yeah, I made one flippant comment and was super shocked at how defensive everyone got over something that is not a big deal. Kate will survive without y'all defending her photos on a gossip forum. I got pretty tired of reading replies from people who just wouldn't let my one comment lie too, believe me.


----------



## Flatsy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yeah, I made one flippant comment and was super shocked at how defensive everyone got over something that is not a big deal.


Oh my God, you are reviving the photography debate after it's been dead for a week?  You might want to reconsider exactly who is making this topic into a big deal.


----------



## bag-mania

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You're really great at debate, aren't you? Just ignore the rest of my comment and the article and laugh at me…this kind of cattiness make me log onto TPF less and less.



I addressed your comment and I read your entire article. I’ll link it here again for you in the unlikely event anyone cares. You claimed the Queen was pushing Kate on us as a photographer. I, and many others here, do not see it that way at all. The article you posted about making her a patron does not show that. In fact, Kate actually describes herself as being an amateur photographer in it, which you previously disputed.

Sometimes it is best to leave well enough alone.

https://people.com/royals/kate-midd...raphic-society-patronage-queen-elizabeth/amp/


----------



## myown

talking about theme-dressing

*Ahoy there, Captain Kate! Duchess dons a striped top and navy trousers as she prepares to go head-to-head with William in a star-studded sailing regatta*









  -dm


----------



## mrsinsyder

myown said:


> talking about theme-dressing
> 
> *Ahoy there, Captain Kate! Duchess dons a striped top and navy trousers as she prepares to go head-to-head with William in a star-studded sailing regatta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -dm



That outfit is such a hot mess express I don't even know where to start.

Peplum?
Short sleeves?
Ruffles?
High waters?
Dad sneakers?
Are those brown socks?


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hate to pile on, but I don't like the hair either. It's like the Kate imposter showed up for the day.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mrsinsyder said:


> That outfit is such a hot mess express I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Peplum?
> Short sleeves?
> Ruffles?
> High waters?
> Dad sneakers?
> Are those brown socks?


I like the pants for this occasion but that top is rather manic, yes


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh it’s all awful. Just wear jeans. You’re piloting a boat. And those appear to be nylons.

Okay, I just saw in the other thread (why is it there?) that she changed and was in proper attire for the event. So fine. I take back everything I said except for the nylons. No. Not with runners.


----------



## LittleStar88

This was her first big miss in a long time. The proportions are all wrong. And she even wore much lighter makeup, which is probably the only thing that I am ok with here.


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the day as the races get going. George and Charlotte are there with Kate's parents.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4510922
> View attachment 4510923
> View attachment 4510924
> View attachment 4510925
> View attachment 4510926
> View attachment 4510927
> View attachment 4510928
> View attachment 4510930
> View attachment 4510931
> View attachment 4510932
> View attachment 4510934
> 
> 
> More from the day as the races get going. George and Charlotte are there with Kate's parents.


I think I’d have left the engagement ring at home  too scary to contemplate it going overboard


----------



## bag-mania

Clearblueskies said:


> I think I’d have left the engagement ring at home  too scary to contemplate it going overboard



It probably doesn't slide off that easily. Besides, can you imagine how the media would have had a field day? They would be spinning it as a sure sign there was trouble in the marriage if she ever appeared without her ring.


----------



## daisychainz

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4510922
> View attachment 4510923
> View attachment 4510924
> View attachment 4510925
> View attachment 4510926
> View attachment 4510927
> View attachment 4510928
> View attachment 4510930
> View attachment 4510931
> View attachment 4510932
> View attachment 4510934
> 
> 
> More from the day as the races get going. George and Charlotte are there with Kate's parents.


Those children are just adorable!


----------



## LibbyRuth

George pulls off the nautical look much better than his mama does!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I feel like Sienna Miller forever ruined captains hats.


----------



## A1aGypsy

And Getty forever ruined tattoos. What is that, Jesus or a shark with a hoop in his mouth?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LibbyRuth

THe queen can take that shot of Charlotte sticking out her tongue and put it in a double frame right next to the one of Harry as a little boy doing the same thing!


----------



## Sharont2305

bag-mania said:


> It probably doesn't slide off that easily. Besides, can you imagine how the media would have had a field day? They would be spinning it as a sure sign there was trouble in the marriage if she ever appeared without her ring.


..... Which is bloody ridiculous as she would still be wearing her wedding ring and possibly eternity ring too.
I wouldn't have worn the engagement ring in case it got caught in the ropes


----------



## daisychainz

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4511002
> View attachment 4511003
> View attachment 4511004
> View attachment 4511005
> View attachment 4511006
> View attachment 4511008
> View attachment 4511009
> View attachment 4511010


Kate's peplum top is really nice. Does anyone know the designer?


----------



## gracekelly

I get I am the outlier here because I thought the sailor pant and striped top were very cute on her.

@Sharont2305 Noted about the rings.  DH and I were in a sailing race right after we got back from our honeymoon and I took off the ring set and put in a tote bag below deck.  The only problem was that we were caught in a huge (unexpected) storm and the bag was rolling around like crazy.  I thought we were going to capsize and there would be my rings at the bottom of Lake Dylan, which is a man made lake in Colorado, and we had been  told that if something fell in, it was gone forever!  Soooo......I would have keep them on if I had known how the day was going to go!


----------



## gracekelly

daisychainz said:


> Kate's peplum top is really nice. Does anyone know the designer?


@lovehgss1 On the Royalty Fashion thread gives credit to Sandro for the top.

Daisy I guess you and I are the only ones who like it LOL!


----------



## Chloe302225

Presenting the trophy to the winning team. Kate was awarded a wooden spoon for finishing last.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4511169
> View attachment 4511170
> View attachment 4511171
> View attachment 4511172
> View attachment 4511173
> View attachment 4511174
> View attachment 4511175
> 
> 
> Presenting the trophy to the winning team. Kate was awarded a wooden spoon for finishing last.


These photos are lovely, they had a fun day


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love how happy she is when it’s a sporty event.


----------



## Fally420

wow, I was suprised to see the Middletons and their kids there. Aside from Trooping the color or some private polo events, I've never seen that they took their kids with them for an official engagement.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4511169
> View attachment 4511170
> View attachment 4511171
> View attachment 4511172
> View attachment 4511173
> View attachment 4511174
> View attachment 4511175
> 
> 
> Presenting the trophy to the winning team. Kate was awarded a wooden spoon for finishing last.


Lol, she was disqualified. Loved Dan Snows commentary


----------



## minababe

LibbyRuth said:


> THe queen can take that shot of Charlotte sticking out her tongue and put it in a double frame right next to the one of Harry as a little boy doing the same thing!



but the difference is Harry did that to the press not to the normal People like Charlotte did yesterday.I think she got "in Trouble" after that. Kate's face expressions say it all haha

love kates hair yesterday. it Looks so lovely lately and the new colour suits her so much better. she Looks younger. not a fan of her Shorts. because they were really really short.. she has an amazing Body (and want to Show it)  but the Shorts were too short imo.


----------



## LibbyRuth

minababe said:


> but the difference is Harry did that to the press not to the normal People like Charlotte did yesterday.I think she got "in Trouble" after that. Kate's face expressions say it all haha


I wasn't really going deep into fact checking with the comment. I was just observing that two off spring that are reported to be favorites of the Queen had pictures snapped at similar ages doing a similar thing.


----------



## daisychainz

gracekelly said:


> @lovehgss1 On the Royalty Fashion thread gives credit to Sandro for the top.
> 
> Daisy I guess you and I are the only ones who like it LOL!


Really? I would totally wear that. I'm going to go look it up.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Clearblueskies said:


> I think I’d have left the engagement ring at home  too scary to contemplate it going overboard


It might be a fake duplicate anyway.


----------



## afsweet

Kate looked good on the boat. Her previous top and bottoms would have been fine with other separates, too busy together. I also liked her hair, a little change from her usual big curls.


----------



## Sharont2305

Oh, I love it!!!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh, I love it!!!




From that video, I see a normal kid who obviously had someone she knows pointed out to her, she reacted by sticking her tongue out, and her mom and grandmother laughed. Kind of refreshing to see all three of them so normal!


----------



## Sharont2305

LibbyRuth said:


> From that video, I see a normal kid who obviously had someone she knows pointed out to her, she reacted by sticking her tongue out, and her mom and grandmother laughed. Kind of refreshing to see all three of them so normal!


I thought that too. Maybe it was to her daddy?


----------



## elvisfan4life

gracekelly said:


> @lovehgss1 On the Royalty Fashion thread gives credit to Sandro for the top.
> 
> Daisy I guess you and I are the only ones who like it LOL!


i love both outfits Kate looks awesome so relaxed and natural really settled into her.role of our future Queen


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4511169
> View attachment 4511170
> View attachment 4511171
> View attachment 4511172
> View attachment 4511173
> View attachment 4511174
> View attachment 4511175
> 
> 
> Presenting the trophy to the winning team. Kate was awarded a wooden spoon for finishing last.


If I had that spoon I would hang it on my kitchen wall with pride!  She is such a good sport!


----------



## chowlover2

Agreed, she looks relaxed and in her element!


----------



## Jayne1

mrsinsyder said:


> It might be a fake duplicate anyway.


Hadn't thought of that, but it makes sense!


----------



## mdcx

Kate's hair is a really pretty colour at the moment and my goodness, she has such perfect teeth. Am definitely jealous! She really does seem in her element here.


----------



## Tivo

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4511169
> View attachment 4511170
> View attachment 4511171
> View attachment 4511172
> View attachment 4511173
> View attachment 4511174
> View attachment 4511175
> 
> 
> Presenting the trophy to the winning team. Kate was awarded a wooden spoon for finishing last.


I think her smiles and enthusiasm are starting to look fake and forced.


----------



## gracekelly

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed, she looks relaxed and in her element!



Exactly. I watched her present the trophies at Wimbledon and her enthusiasm was real. I once read a quote that said that Kate and Pippa never met a sport that they didn’t love. She is raising her children the same way I was pretty impressed at how Charlotte, for a four year old, handled a soccer ball.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Exactly. I watched her present the trophies at Wimbledon and her enthusiasm was real. I once read a quote that said that Kate and Pippa never met a sport that they didn’t love. She is raising her children the same way I was pretty impressed at how Charlotte, for a four year old, handled a *soccer ball*.


Football


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> Football


haha!  Yes Footie!  My bad


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> haha!  Yes Footie!  My bad


Ha ha, you're forgiven


----------



## Sharont2305

Sorry to double post but just read that Charlotte wasn't sticking her tongue out to the normal folk but, apparently it was to her Grandpa Michael.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sharont2305 said:


> Football


----------



## MarieCurie

Sharont2305 said:


> Sorry to double post but just read that Charlotte wasn't sticking her tongue out to the normal folk but, apparently it was to her Grandpa Michael.


That makes sense because to me, it looked like they were interacting (both her and Kate) with someone they know very well.


----------



## gelbergirl

do Kate and William go to Balmoral in August?
I know the Queen goes there, wonder if the rest of the family take time there. Anyone know?


----------



## Chloe302225

gelbergirl said:


> do Kate and William go to Balmoral in August?
> I know the Queen goes there, wonder if the rest of the family take time there. Anyone know?



They go every year as does all the family at who visit at different times. We will probably see shots of them going to church with Queen in a few weeks.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Somebody's got good PR management  Or just common sense. And very cute kids.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ren-seen-boarding-budget-flight-Scotland.html
*Prince William, Kate Middleton and their children are seen getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland amid row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's summer of private jet trips*
Prince William, his wife Kate and their children have been spotted getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland, amid a row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's private jet trips.The Duke of Cambridge and Duchess of Cambridge can be seen departing the plane with their family, at Aberdeen this morning.The royal couple boarded the 8.45am economy FlyBe flight from Norwich, on what is thought to be a family break.

ETA: I couldn't embed the video but it's in the link.


----------



## myown

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Somebody's got good PR management  Or just common sense. And very cute kids.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ren-seen-boarding-budget-flight-Scotland.html
> *Prince William, Kate Middleton and their children are seen getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland amid row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's summer of private jet trips*
> Prince William, his wife Kate and their children have been spotted getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland, amid a row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's private jet trips.The Duke of Cambridge and Duchess of Cambridge can be seen departing the plane with their family, at Aberdeen this morning.The royal couple boarded the 8.45am economy FlyBe flight from Norwich, on what is thought to be a family break.


good PR. they just been on holidays with a private jet


----------



## Welltraveled!

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Somebody's got good PR management  Or just common sense. And very cute kids.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ren-seen-boarding-budget-flight-Scotland.html
> *Prince William, Kate Middleton and their children are seen getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland amid row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's summer of private jet trips*
> Prince William, his wife Kate and their children have been spotted getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland, amid a row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's private jet trips.The Duke of Cambridge and Duchess of Cambridge can be seen departing the plane with their family, at Aberdeen this morning.The royal couple boarded the 8.45am economy FlyBe flight from Norwich, on what is thought to be a family break.
> 
> ETA: I couldn't embed the video but it's in the link.



They wouldn’t been on a “budget” flight if it wasn’t for the debacle the media created with HM.  

What type of fuel did the plane used?

Is this helping the environment?

In another note, I do wonder if Kate forgiven him for cheating.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Welltraveled! said:


> They wouldn’t been on a “budget” flight if it wasn’t for the debacle the media created with HM.
> 
> What type of fuel did the plane used?
> 
> Is this helping the environment?
> 
> In another note, I do wonder if Kate forgiven him for cheating.


Yes! And what about the what about?! Your concern for Kate is very touching 


Why doesn't somebody just merge these two threads?


----------



## Welltraveled!

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes! And what about the what about?! Your concern for Kate is very touching
> 
> 
> Why doesn't somebody just merge these two threads?





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes! And what about the what about?! Your concern for Kate is very touching
> 
> 
> Why doesn't somebody just merge these two threads?



I just asked a question.  Obviously you don’t know the answer.  

Thank you I do have a heart for others.  I wish others would care more.

No need to merge the threads.  The topic is about WK.


----------



## doni

Welltraveled! said:


> They wouldn’t been on a “budget” flight if it wasn’t for the debacle the media created with HM.
> 
> .



Why not? They have done before, even for work trips.
For holidays, traveling commercial is the default as the official jets are not at their disposal (indeed it may well be that borrowing from friends starts becoming unpopular)

https://www.express.co.uk/travel/ar...m-latest-news-pictures-ryanair-flight-glasgow

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-airline-Scotland-air-ambulance-training.html


----------



## Chloe302225

myown said:


> good PR. they just been on holidays with a private jet



When they fly to Mustique they fly on British Airways regularly scheduled flights to St. Vincent or St. Lucia. They then take a jump flight over to the smaller island. It is essentially a taxi that everyone has to take in to get on the island because bigger planes can't land there. They have been spotted on the flights almost every year they have been known to have gone.


----------



## Chloe302225

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Somebody's got good PR management  Or just common sense. And very cute kids.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ren-seen-boarding-budget-flight-Scotland.html
> *Prince William, Kate Middleton and their children are seen getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland amid row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's summer of private jet trips*
> Prince William, his wife Kate and their children have been spotted getting off a £73 budget flight to Scotland, amid a row over Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's private jet trips.The Duke of Cambridge and Duchess of Cambridge can be seen departing the plane with their family, at Aberdeen this morning.The royal couple boarded the 8.45am economy FlyBe flight from Norwich, on what is thought to be a family break.
> 
> ETA: I couldn't embed the video but it's in the link.



Their trips to Balmoral have always been on commercial flights.


----------



## Welltraveled!

doni said:


> Why not? They have done before, even for work trips.
> For holidays, traveling commercial is the default as the official jets are not at their disposal (indeed it may well be that borrowing from friends starts becoming unpopular)
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/travel/ar...m-latest-news-pictures-ryanair-flight-glasgow
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-airline-Scotland-air-ambulance-training.html




Borrowing a plane from friends equals NO COST to the people.  In other words FREE!!!  Vacationing at a friends home......FREE.  Possibly friends providing transport......FREE.  

Don’t get me wrong I like that WK did a budget flight.  I just don’t believe they would have if it wasn’t for the backlash that HM received.


----------



## bag-mania

Welltraveled! said:


> Borrowing a plane from friends equals NO COST to the people.  In other words FREE!!!  Vacationing at a friends home......FREE.  Possibly friends providing transport......FREE.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I like that WK did a budget flight.  *I just don’t believe they would have if it wasn’t for the backlash that HM received.*



Of course they wouldn't. But then they weren't the ones standing barefoot at a beach resort among billionaires going off about how we should all be doing better for the environment, were they? Harry made a big mess and now the rest of them have to tiptoe around it until it blows over.

If the issue is emissions from the jets and carbon footprints then it doesn't matter if Elton paid or not. That jet wouldn't have flown that day except Harry and Meghan wanted to go on a trip.


----------



## doni

Welltraveled! said:


> Don’t get me wrong I like that WK did a budget flight.  I just don’t believe they would have if it wasn’t for the backlash that HM received.



As other people are saying, flying commercial is the norm, rather than the exception, for royal holidays.
The news here is that it is a Ryanair flight. I don't imagine they have _ever _taken a private jet for hols at Balmoral...


----------



## Sharont2305

Welltraveled! said:


> Borrowing a plane from friends equals NO COST to the people.  In other words FREE!!!  Vacationing at a friends home......FREE.  Possibly friends providing transport......FREE.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong I like that WK did a budget flight.  I just don’t believe they would have if it wasn’t for the backlash that HM received.


They've done it many times, this isn't new. It's been well documented


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> As other people are saying, flying commercial is the norm, rather than the exception, for royal holidays.
> The news here is that it is a Ryanair flight. I don't imagine they have _ever _taken a private jet for hols at Balmoral...


Today it was Flybe not Ryanair


----------



## doni

Sharont2305 said:


> Today it was Flybe not Ryanair


Ups, sorry! I just assumed it was Ryanair 
Which I believe has been labelled Ryanheir by the press before, by reason of William having been spotted in their planes on ocassion.


----------



## Welltraveled!

bag-mania said:


> Of course they wouldn't. But then they weren't the ones standing barefoot at a beach resort among billionaires going off about how we should all be doing better for the environment, were they? Harry made a big mess and now the rest of them have to tiptoe around it until it blows over.
> 
> If the issue is emissions from the jets and carbon footprints then it doesn't matter if Elton paid or not. That jet wouldn't have flown that day except Harry and Meghan wanted to go on a trip.



I wish there was better/stronger technology or ways for everyone to reduce the hurtful impact to Mother Earth.  Everyone should care about the environment and the impact we have on it.  So Harry’s concern about the environment makes sense.  Unless you’re near your end of life then I’ll give you a pass.

I see a silver lining in “the big mess” and the “tip-toeing.”  The Royals are listening - hopefully to the constructive criticism and ignoring the rest  - and are finding constructive ways to improve their daily lives and the world.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Sharont2305 said:


> They've done it many times, this isn't new. It's been well documented



Cool

I wonder if they have a vacation home there? or is it a rental?

Now I think more about it and depending on your destination flying is pretty affordable.  It’s the hotels and vacation homes.....heck even some ABNBS are costly.


----------



## Chloe302225

Welltraveled! said:


> Cool
> 
> I wonder if they have a vacation home there? or is it a rental?
> 
> Now I think more about it and depending on your destination flying is pretty affordable.  It’s the hotels and vacation homes.....heck even some ABNBS are costly.



They have a cottage the Queen Mother gifted to William when he was younger that they used when they were dating and would go on weekend trips while at university. I'm sure how big it is so they may now be staying at the main house.


----------



## bag-mania

Welltraveled! said:


> I see a silver lining in “the big mess” and the “tip-toeing.”  The Royals are listening - hopefully to the constructive criticism and ignoring the rest  - and are finding constructive ways to improve their daily lives and the world.



I am not as optimistic that it will have a long term impact. Nobody likes a hypocrite. Who is Harry, who has never known a single day without luxury and having his every need met, to tell regular citizens they need to "do better" when he doesn't do it himself? I can appreciate that the other royals are being sensitive to the issue (for now). But I doubt anybody is going to alter their way of living because of Harry's words. He doesn't have that kind of influence.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Chloe302225 said:


> They have a cottage the Queen Mother gifted to William when he was younger that they used when they were dating and would go on weekend trips while at university. I'm sure how big it is so they may now be staying at the main house.




Thank you!

Not being snarky - but I wish someone would gift me a house.


----------



## Welltraveled!

bag-mania said:


> I am not as optimistic that it will have a long term impact. Nobody likes a hypocrite. Who is Harry, who has never known a single day without luxury and having his every need met, to tell regular citizens they need to "do better" when he doesn't do it himself? I can appreciate that the other royals are being sensitive to the issue (for now). But I doubt anybody is going to alter their way of living because of Harry's words. He doesn't have that kind of influence.



Let’s be honest most of the rich and privileged are hypocrites.  I rarely see one that isn’t; outside of my personal circle.

However short or long period of time I do appreciate that the rich and privileged  do something with their wealth and influence for causes that affects everyone.

I also appreciate the average person that has the same drive and passion for various causes.

HM may have stumbled with the private jet. But no one can say that they don’t give back on a consistent basis.  As well as some of the other Royals.


----------



## threadbender

I thought this thread was about William and Kate. lol j/k


----------



## bag-mania

threadbender said:


> I thought this thread was about William and Kate. lol j/k



Let me steer it back on course. Isn't it nice how William and Kate may have changed their mode of travel due to the criticism of his brother's hypocrisy?


----------



## Welltraveled!

bag-mania said:


> Let me steer it back on course. Isn't it nice how William and Kate may have changed their mode of travel due to the criticism of his brother's hypocrisy?



Are you being cheeky?  

Back on topic and just a story - I was discussing William’s alleged affair with a friend.  My comment was that I wish Kate would be able to divorce him and have custody of her children.  And I think she stays with him due to the time she put into their relationship ...like most women.  

My friend felt that IF William cheated it was due to Kate not “fulfilling her wifely duties.”  : /   And other insults towards a woman she doesn’t know.  It was an odd experience!  

I just sent her a text saying that I think Kate is a great photographer.  Lol!!  

Ok back on topic!


----------



## bag-mania

Welltraveled! said:


> Are you being cheeky?
> 
> Back on topic and just a story - I was discussing William’s alleged affair with a friend.  My comment was that I wish Kate would be able to divorce him and have custody of her children.  And I think she stays with him due to the time she put into their relationship ...like most women.
> 
> My friend felt that *IF William cheated it was due to Kate not “fulfilling her wifely duties*.”  : /   And other insults towards a woman she doesn’t know.  It was an odd experience!
> 
> I just sent her a text saying that I think Kate is a great photographer.  Lol!!
> 
> Ok back on topic!



She gave birth to three little royal rugrats in seven years. I'd say she's fulfilled her wifely duties and then some. I'm still waiting for anyone to provide some actual evidence of an affair. In William's parents' day we had the secret phone recordings and long distance pap photos as evidence. Surely years later in our high-tech age there should be something more substantial than anonymous sources who claim everyone knew but nobody talked on the record.


----------



## Welltraveled!

bag-mania said:


> She gave birth to three little royal rugrats in seven years. I'd say she's fulfilled her wifely duties and then some. I'm still waiting for anyone to provide some actual evidence of an affair. In William's parents' day we had the secret phone recordings and long distance pap photos as evidence. Surely years later in our high-tech age there should be something more substantial than anonymous sources who claim everyone knew but nobody talked on the record.



I agree with your statement about Kate.  Plus I really believe she loves him.

I can believe William cheated.  However, I think he’s trying to reconcile with his wife.  I can respect that.


----------



## bag-mania

Welltraveled! said:


> I agree with your statement about Kate.  Plus I really believe she loves him.
> 
> I can believe William cheated.  However, I think he’s trying to reconcile with his wife.  I can respect that.



Who knows? Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. One thing we do know for sure, William doesn't follow his father's playbook. If he was with Rose, he certainly had no qualms about completely cutting her off when rumors started. There are no illusions about a great love story there.


----------



## Welltraveled!

bag-mania said:


> Who knows? Maybe he did, maybe he didn't. One thing we do know for sure, William doesn't follow his father's playbook. If he was with Rose, he certainly had no qualms about completely cutting her off when rumors started. There are no illusions about a great love story there.



Good point.  Although unacceptable in my book - Charles was in love with Camilla while married to Diana.  So I get why he cheated; because Diana was never his choice.  William doesn't love Rose and (if true) she was just a fling.  William chose Kate and he (I believe) loves her.  Which is why I think they will reconcile.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bag-mania said:


> Let me steer it back on course. Isn't it nice how William and Kate may have changed their mode of travel due to the criticism of his brother's hypocrisy?


I just saw the story on how they flew commercial. If two future kings can get on a commercial flight, MM and Harry can, too.


----------



## chowlover2

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just saw the story on how they flew commercial. If two future kings can get on a commercial flight, MM and Harry can, too.


Yes, tickets were $90 each. Take that Megs and Harry!


----------



## Jayne1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just saw the story on how they flew commercial. If two future kings can get on a commercial flight, MM and Harry can, too.


Wonder if they did that on purpose, to show up H&M, because they do fly private a lot too.


----------



## Flatsy

Jayne1 said:


> Wonder if they did that on purpose, to show up H&M, because they do fly private a lot too.


They fly commercial pretty routinely.  They flew commercial from London to St Lucia when they went to Mustique last month. 

They couldn't have planned the flight itself as a way to show up Meghan and Harry because flights need to be planned too far in advance, but they could have arranged for the photo op, if you believe that royals do that sort of thing.


----------



## Jayne1

Flatsy said:


> They fly commercial pretty routinely.  They flew commercial from London to St Lucia when they went to Mustique last month.
> 
> They couldn't have planned the flight itself as a way to show up Meghan and Harry because flights need to be planned too far in advance, but they could have arranged for the photo op, if you believe that royals do that sort of thing.


Good points.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Well done by W&K’s PR team. Although they have never been as vocal about carbon footprints like H&M, so they wouldn’t be as hypocritical taking a private jet, I applaud them listening to their PR team and slumming it with the rest of the commoners on a cheap commercial flight!


----------



## Sharont2305

LVSistinaMM said:


> Well done by W&K’s PR team. Although they have never been as vocal about carbon footprints like H&M, so they wouldn’t be as hypocritical taking a private jet, I applaud them listening to their PR team and slumming it with the rest of the commoners on a cheap commercial flight!


They've always done it.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Sharont2305 said:


> They've always done it.


I thought some posters claimed they do PJs borrowed by friends sometimes too?


----------



## Welltraveled!

LVSistinaMM said:


> Well done by W&K’s PR team. Although they have never been as vocal about carbon footprints like H&M, so they wouldn’t be as hypocritical taking a private jet, I applaud them listening to their PR team and slumming it with the rest of the commoners on a cheap commercial flight!



From my understanding they always flew commercial to Their vacation home.  So this isn’t anything new.


----------



## Welltraveled!

LVSistinaMM said:


> I thought some posters claimed they do PJs borrowed by friends sometimes too?




Prince William and Catherine were just in Mustique and that was a private jet and luxury situation too.


----------



## Chloe302225

Welltraveled! said:


> Prince William and Catherine were just in Mustique and that was a private jet and luxury situation too.



Except that they don't fly to Mustique privately either. It was pointed out up thread a couple times.


----------



## MarieCurie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just saw the story on how they flew commercial. If two future kings can get on a commercial flight, *MM and Harry can, too.*



They do


LVSistinaMM said:


> I thought some posters claimed they do PJs borrowed by friends sometimes too?


It has been reported that they borrow from the Duke of Westminister. I don't know about this year, but it was reported that they used a PJ from St Lucia to get to Mustique last year. 

Does anyone know how Prince William flew to Davos earlier this year?


----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate going to lunch with the Queen, Prince Phillip, Princess Anne and her husband along with her son Peter and his wife. William and Kate have been known to time their trip to Balmoral to coincide with Peter and his family along with Zara and her family so the cousins can play together.


----------



## Flatsy

MarieCurie said:


> I don't know about this year, but it was reported that they used a PJ from St Lucia to get to Mustique last year.


There is only one way to get to Mustique and that is to fly from one of the larger Caribbean islands via the 18-seat Twin Otters owned by the island.  See more detail here: https://www.mustique-island.com/travel/flights/


----------



## beantownSugar

*Jet flew empty for 500 miles to pick up Royals for Aberdeen visit*

Two empty jets were flown on behalf of Flybe some 500 miles as part of taking the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their children to Aberdeen on Thursday, The Scotsman has learned.
*
The revelation comes days after William and Kate were praised for using an economy flight from Norwich when Prince Harry and  Meghan have been criticised for a series of private jet trips.

It is understood the empty flights made by the two 49-seat aircraft cost around four tonnes of carbon.*

An aviation source with knowledge of what happened said the plane which normally flies the route had been replaced by a Flybe-branded aircraft in an attempt to maximise press coverage for the company.

Eastern Airways, which operates the route for Flybe, confirmed to The Scotsman it swapped a Loganair plane normally used for the flight for another of the same type of jet with Flybe markings. Eastern said this was so it would be “wholly compliant and in control of the operation”.

The substitution involved an empty Embraer 45 jet being flown some 100 miles from Humberside airport to Norwich to pick up the Royal party and regular passengers.

Loganair’s own Embraer plane then also flew empty some 400 miles from Norwich to Aberdeen so it could operate the next flight back to Norwich.

The Glasgow airline has been subcontracted by Eastern since February for weekday flights on the route.

The source said: “An Eastern Airways jet was flown empty from Humberside to Norwich and then flew the scheduled flight to Aberdeen with the Royals on board.

“The Loganair aircraft which normally flies this route for Flybe and Eastern flew from Aberdeen to Norwich as usual but then flew empty from Norwich to Aberdeen.
*
“I guess it was to ensure if they had any Press coverage of the Royal travel, an aircraft with a Flybe logo flew them.*

*
“Heck of a carbon footprint to achieve it – not exactly environmentally conscious.”
Royal author Phil Dampier had said: “The contrast between William, Kate and family travelling on a budget flight to Scotland and Harry and Meghan using private jets couldn’t be starker.*

*“At the very least they know they would have been criticised if they had taken a private jet.”*

Flybe said the decision to change the aircraft had been Eastern’s. It declined to comment on the claim that the switch was to gain publicity.

Its spokeswoman said: “We were delighted to welcome the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their family on board one of our flights again, this time operated by our franchise partner, Eastern Airways.

“Please note that operational decisions generally are managed exclusively by Eastern on any route they operate under the franchise agreement, hence we are not in the position to comment.”

Eastern Airways said it had chosen to switch the aircraft after being told the Royal party had booked onto the flight.

General manager (commercial and operations) Roger Hage said: “Following a call and details provided late evening on Wednesday as to members of the Royal Family having been booked onto the service, and that armed Royal Protection Officers would accompany the family on-board, we elected, given this service is operated for Flybe by Eastern, to provide our own aircraft and crew, given the approvals and clearance required  to accommodate such.

“This then assured ourselves on our own Air Operators Certificate that we would be wholly compliant and in control of the operation in accordance with associated regulation.

“Hence we positioned an aircraft on a short 25-minute leg to facilitate the above.”

A Loganair spokesman said: “Our aircraft have operated the [Norwich-Aberdeen] route on weekdays since we took on this commitment in February.

“Any comment on tasking requests in relation to the contract is a matter for our customer.”

https://www.scotsman.com/news/trans...o-pick-up-royals-for-aberdeen-visit-1-4990308


----------



## buffym

FLYBE bosses flew an empty plane 123 miles to Norfolk to pick up William and Kate because they wanted their logo on the royal journey, it has been reported.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their children were praised after they were pictured taking an economy flight to Scotland in the wake of the row over Harry and Meghan's use of private jets.

William and Kate, joined by Prince George, Princess Charlotte, Prince Louis and their nanny, Maria Teresa Turrion Borrallo, travelled on a £73 Flybe flight from Norwich to Aberdeen on Thursday morning.

They were heading to Balmoral for their annual break at the Queen's retreat in the Scottish Highlands.

The 8.40am flight that took the royal party to Scotland is normally operated by Scottish firm Loganair on behalf of Eastern Airways, Flybe's franchise partner.

However Flybe wanted Wills and Kate to travel on one of their planes so airline bosses ordered an Embraer 145 jet to be flown 123 miles from its Humberside HQ for the trip, the Daily Mail reported.

It meant the Loganair aircraft, which should have taken them to Scotland, took off from Norwich empty around 45 minutes later.

William and Kate were not aware of the switch and had not asked for special treatment.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/97884...branding-shown-off-for-royal-publicity-stunt/

Interesting they didn’t think it was weird they were the only ones on the flight.


----------



## gracekelly

There were 44 people on board their flight.  The Cambridges  book flights well in advance every year once the Balmoral schedule is set up.  What an airline does to garner publicity is up to them and in this dog eat dog world, they probably thought this was quite a coup and fuel cost and carbon footprint be da*mned.


----------



## Chloe302225

buffym said:


> FLYBE bosses flew an empty plane 123 miles to Norfolk to pick up William and Kate because they wanted their logo on the royal journey, it has been reported.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their children were praised after they were pictured taking an economy flight to Scotland in the wake of the row over Harry and Meghan's use of private jets.
> 
> William and Kate, joined by Prince George, Princess Charlotte, Prince Louis and their nanny, Maria Teresa Turrion Borrallo, travelled on a £73 Flybe flight from Norwich to Aberdeen on Thursday morning.
> 
> They were heading to Balmoral for their annual break at the Queen's retreat in the Scottish Highlands.
> 
> The 8.40am flight that took the royal party to Scotland is normally operated by Scottish firm Loganair on behalf of Eastern Airways, Flybe's franchise partner.
> 
> However Flybe wanted Wills and Kate to travel on one of their planes so airline bosses ordered an Embraer 145 jet to be flown 123 miles from its Humberside HQ for the trip, the Daily Mail reported.
> 
> It meant the Loganair aircraft, which should have taken them to Scotland, took off from Norwich empty around 45 minutes later.
> 
> William and Kate were not aware of the switch and had not asked for special treatment.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/97884...branding-shown-off-for-royal-publicity-stunt/
> 
> Interesting they didn’t think it was weird they were the only ones on the flight.



The flight they took to Balmoral was full. They were spotted by passengers on the tarmac and women on the plane said she sat behind Kate's mother Carole.

The article stated the airline chose to fly a branded airplane to the airport to capitalize on the pr the Cambridge family would bring not that the flight to Scotland that they were on was empty.


----------



## buffym

gracekelly said:


> There were 44 people on board their flight.  The Cambridges  book flights well in advance every year once the Balmoral schedule is set up.  What an airline does to garner publicity is up to them and in this dog eat dog world, they probably thought this was quite a coup and fuel cost and carbon footprint be da*mned.



The Cambridges book a flight a year in advance yet their security only let the airline know Wednesday.  That doesn’t sound reasonable to me. 

Agree to disagree 

General manager (commercial and operations) Roger Hage said: “Following a call and details provided late evening on Wednesday as to members of the Royal Family having been booked onto the service, and that armed Royal Protection Officers would accompany the family on-board, we elected, given this service is operated for Flybe by Eastern, to provide our own aircraft and crew, given the approvals and clearance required  to accommodate such.”


----------



## Chloe302225

buffym said:


> The Cambridges book a flight a year in advance yet their security only let the airline know Wednesday.  That doesn’t sound reasonable to me.
> 
> Agree to disagree
> 
> General manager (commercial and operations) Roger Hage said: “Following a call and details provided late evening on Wednesday as to members of the Royal Family having been booked onto the service, and that armed Royal Protection Officers would accompany the family on-board, we elected, given this service is operated for Flybe by Eastern, to provide our own aircraft and crew, given the approvals and clearance required  to accommodate such.”



Flights are probably booked under different names for security. You probably should not broadcast months in advance which high profile person is on a flight but you can secure the spaces in advance so that they are actually on the flight.

This statement itself states it was the airline's decision to change the plane once they knew who was flying on it.

But that doesn't change that according to other articles William and Kate flight was full with a person stating that they sat behind Kate's mother.


----------



## gracekelly

buffym said:


> The Cambridges book a flight a year in advance yet their security only let the airline know Wednesday.  That doesn’t sound reasonable to me.
> 
> Agree to disagree
> 
> General manager (commercial and operations) Roger Hage said: “Following a call and details provided late evening on Wednesday as to members of the Royal Family having been booked onto the service, and that armed Royal Protection Officers would accompany the family on-board, we elected, given this service is operated for Flybe by Eastern, to provide our own aircraft and crew, given the approvals and clearance required  to accommodate such.”


Aside from this man;s statement sounding like gobbledegook, I would think that security reasons were in play as the entire family was on the plane.  

Am I to understand that you disagree with the family taking a commercial flight because it makes the comparison to H&M taking private ones?  William is a pretty thrifty guy, and he is used to taking commercial and the family has done it many times. They were not the only people on this plane.  There were plenty of other people who were more than happy to take pictures and give info to the tabloids.


----------



## Flatsy

Chloe302225 said:


> Flights are probably booked under different names for security. You probably should not broadcast months in advance which high profile person is on a flight but you can secure the spaces in advance so that they are actually on the flight.


Precisely.  Once their identities were revealed, word obviously got around extremely fast and the airline made quick arrangements to take advantage of them for publicity.


buffym said:


> Interesting they didn’t think it was weird they were the only ones on the flight.


LOL, did you read the article before posting it?  They flew on a normal commercial flight full of passengers.


----------



## caramelize126

buffym said:


> FLYBE bosses flew an empty plane 123 miles to Norfolk to pick up William and Kate because they wanted their logo on the royal journey, it has been reported.
> 
> Interesting they didn’t think it was weird they were the only ones on the flight.





beantownSugar said:


> The substitution involved an empty Embraer 45 jet being flown some 100 miles from Humberside airport to Norwich to pick up the Royal party and *regular* *passengers. *
> 
> Flybe said the decision to change the aircraft had been Eastern’s.



I’m not sure why everyone is so confused? The *airline* made the decision to fly an empty plane to switch it with another logo plane and fly it back for the regularly scheduled flight. This wasn’t a “pretend” chartered flight. The heat should be on the airline for making that decision for publicity.


----------



## gracekelly

caramelize126 said:


> I’m not sure why everyone is so confused? The *airline* made the decision to fly an empty plane to switch it with another logo plane and fly it back for the regularly scheduled flight. This wasn’t a “pretend” chartered flight. The heat should be on the airline for making that decision for publicity.



They are not confused.  They are in denial.    The airline is probably now charging more for the seat that Kate or Will sat in so the passenger can say " I sat where a King/Queen sat!"  LOL!


----------



## Tivo

caramelize126 said:


> I’m not sure why everyone is so confused? The *airline* made the decision to fly an empty plane to switch it with another logo plane and fly it back for the regularly scheduled flight. This wasn’t a “pretend” chartered flight. The heat should be on the airline for making that decision for publicity.


Not shocked people are confused. That article is poorly written. The writer is trying to make a connection that isn’t really there. They want to make it appear Will & Kate are hypocrites but it’s such a stretch that the article makes no sense.


----------



## MarieCurie

Flatsy said:


> There is only one way to get to Mustique and that is to fly from one of the larger Caribbean islands via the 18-seat Twin Otters owned by the island.  See more detail here: https://www.mustique-island.com/travel/flights/


Oh, pardon me. I guess it was by private plane/charter and not private jet. I saw the airport is limited to turboprop planes due to it's size.


----------



## MarieCurie

gracekelly said:


> There were 44 people on board their flight.  The Cambridges  book flights well in advance every year once the Balmoral schedule is set up.  *What an airline does to garner publicity is up to them *and in this dog eat dog world, they probably thought this was quite a coup and fuel cost and carbon footprint be da*mned.


100% this.

First thought that came to mind when I saw the initial reporting of this was: "There goes all hopes, if there had been any, of a FabFour reconciliation." Right now, if it was a photo op(I say this because we never see pics of them travelling in private a capacity) I understand that it was in his best interests as the future king to repair the image of the monarchy after all the kerfuffle of private jet usage. It was a good and sensible move on his part


----------



## Welltraveled!

I would like clarity on something.  The Royal FOundation, I believe it’s called (prior to the Sussex’s and Cambridges split), how was the foundation funded? I assume private donations?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Tivo said:


> Not shocked people are confused. That article is poorly written. The writer is trying to make a connection that isn’t really there. They want to make it appear Will & Kate are hypocrites but it’s such a stretch that the article makes no sense.


But the media only makes the other ones look bad I thought


----------



## Flatsy

Tivo said:


> The writer is trying to make a connection that isn’t really there. They want to make it appear Will & Kate are hypocrites but it’s such a stretch that the article makes no sense.


The British press love to call out celebrities for being hypocrites who fly private.  

But when celebrities try to do something eco-conscious, the British press also love to write articles about how it's totally futile and how they used even MORE energy trying to be eco-conscious (usually not true, of course).  I think that's what they were trying to do here.


----------



## Flatsy

Welltraveled! said:


> I would like clarity on something.  The Royal FOundation, I believe it’s called (prior to the Sussex’s and Cambridges split), how was the foundation funded? I assume private donations?


Per the website: individuals, trusts and foundations, corporate partners and fundraising events.

I read this in the Telegraph regarding the Sussexes splitting off to form their own foundation: "The Sussexes’ foundation has been described as more global in outlook, potentially allowing them the freedom to pursue more commercial activities...."

I'm really curious as to what that means.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Flatsy said:


> Per the website: individuals, trusts and foundations, corporate partners and fundraising events.
> 
> I read this in the Telegraph regarding the Sussexes splitting off to form their own foundation: "The Sussexes’ foundation has been described as more global in outlook, potentially allowing them the freedom to pursue more commercial activities...."
> 
> I'm really curious as to what that means.


The Cambridge foundation is a charity, the Sussex version is a plc.  Very different governance arrangements.


----------



## Flatsy

Clearblueskies said:


> The Cambridge foundation is a charity, the Sussex version is a plc. Very different governance arrangements.


What are the differences?  I assumed that the two foundations would largely be the same, just with different leadership and projects.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Flatsy said:


> What are the differences?  I assumed that the two foundations would largely be the same, just with different leadership and projects.


A charity is governed by a board of trustees and overseen by the charities commission, any surpluses are ploughed back into the charity.  A plc is usually a commercial organisation, can issue shares etc and pay dividends. It’s governed by a board of directors.  Different laws apply to each.


----------



## Flatsy

Clearblueskies said:


> A plc is usually a commercial organisation, can issue shares etc and pay dividends.


 Sounds like nothing but an opportunity for controversy, conflicts of interest and accusations of profiteering.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Flatsy said:


> Sounds like nothing but an opportunity for controversy, conflicts of interest and accusations of profiteering.


I don’t think so.  Annual accounts have to be published and lodged with companies house, conflicts of interest declared and so on.  That information is held on the public record.  I think it shows a very different approach though - ie the “Brand” again. 
The Sussex foundation was only registered in July, I’m not sure much more has happened, but I haven’t checked.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Earl and Countess of Strathearn joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at church today at Balmoral.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4524802
> View attachment 4524803
> View attachment 4524804
> View attachment 4524805
> View attachment 4524807
> View attachment 4524808
> View attachment 4524810
> View attachment 4524811
> View attachment 4524812
> View attachment 4524813
> View attachment 4524814
> 
> 
> The Earl and Countess of Strathearn joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at church today at Balmoral.


The Queen is wearing some fantastic outfits lately.  I love that pink!


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4524802
> View attachment 4524803
> View attachment 4524804
> View attachment 4524805
> View attachment 4524807
> View attachment 4524808
> View attachment 4524810
> View attachment 4524811
> View attachment 4524812
> View attachment 4524813
> View attachment 4524814
> 
> 
> The Earl and Countess of Strathearn joined the Queen and other members of the Royal Family at church today at Balmoral.


Everyone looks pretty smiley.  The Queen always the star!


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their children flew back from Aberdeen to Norwich on budget airline Loganair.
These planes are even tinier than the Flybe one they took to Aberdeen. I've flown a few times on Loganair, to be honest I only thought they were used between the airports in Scotland, they obviously do some flights from Scotland to some of the very small airports in England too.
To me these planes might have once been private planes and then refurbished, they are tiny. Last time I flew in one in March I was in row 9 and that was the back seat. There's 1 seat by the window, then the aisle then 2 seats.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their children flew back from Aberdeen to Norwich on budget airline Loganair.
> These planes are even tinier than the Flybe one they took to Aberdeen. I've flown a few times on Loganair, to be honest I only thought they were used between the airports in Scotland, they obviously do some flights from Scotland to some of the very small airports in England too.
> To me these planes might have once been private planes and then refurbished, they are tiny. Last time I flew in one in March I was in row 9 and that was the back seat. There's 1 seat by the window, then the aisle then 2 seats.


And all together in one tiny plane.  Only the Queen and Charles cannot fly together?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jayne1 said:


> And all together in one tiny plane.  Only the Queen and Charles cannot fly together?


They're breaking protocol.

Two direct heirs (ie Prince William and Prince George) are not supposed to fly together.

Once George turns 12 this will likely be more strictly adhered to.


----------



## gracekelly

Yikes, I so agree!  They should separate when traveling especially on these dinky planes.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Yikes, I so agree!  They should separate when traveling especially on these dinky planes.


And believe me, they are dinky planes, this is the one I flew to and from Shetland to Aberdeen in


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sharont2305 said:


> And believe me, they are dinky planes, this is the one I flew to and from Shetland to Aberdeen in


It's like a private jet (without the jet)! Kidding  

I'd love to go to Shetland! Btw OT, but I'm currently having a _Midsomer Murders_ revival marathon (I *love* that series) and remember earlier when we were discussing Wales/England etc? It was a bit funny, because later that day I watched an episode where Tom and Ben just happened to go to Wales for a walkabout. Gorgeous nature!


----------



## Sharont2305

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's like a private jet (without the jet)! Kidding
> 
> I'd love to go to Shetland! Btw OT, but I'm currently having a _Midsomer Murders_ revival marathon (I *love* that series) and remember earlier when we were discussing Wales/England etc? It was a bit funny, because later that day I watched an episode where Tom and Ben just happened to go to Wales for a walkabout. Gorgeous nature!


Ha ha, yes, glad you liked it. I'm on Anglesey.


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> And believe me, they are dinky planes, this is the one I flew to and from Shetland to Aberdeen in


My DH is SO particular about planes. He wouldn’t go near  these toy planes  with a ten meter pole.  I think they need to be more conservative in their travel choices.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> My DH is SO particular about planes. He wouldn’t go near  these toy planes  with a ten meter pole.  I think they need to be more conservative in their travel choices.


These, and the slightly bigger plane they flew to Aberdeen in are quite normal within the UK, a lot of our airports are fairly small.


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> These, and the slightly bigger plane they flew to Aberdeen in are quite normal within the UK, a lot of our airports are fairly small.


You are a brave woman!


----------



## TC1

Turboprop planes are still very safe. They aren't just a prop..they have turbine engines.


----------



## redney

TC1 said:


> Turboprop planes are still very safe. They aren't just a prop..they have turbine engines.


Goodness, yes!  Posters here are making it seem as if the commercial carrier's planes are 2 seater single prop aerobatic craft.   Per flybe's Wiki page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flybe#Fleet, its fleet as of August 2019 is below, with passenger capacity. A number of other regional carriers use these aircraft too.


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Goodness, yes!  Posters here are making it seem as if the commercial carrier's planes are 2 seater single prop aerobatic craft.   Per flybe's Wiki page https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flybe#Fleet, its fleet as of August 2019 is below, with passenger capacity. A number of other regional carriers use these aircraft too.


And this is Loganair, this is who they travelled with on the return journey.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## gelbergirl

Sharont2305 said:


>




omg that's so cute


----------



## mrsinsyder

Kate’s new hair looks incredible.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate's dress and hair look really great. The dress is really pretty but she seems much slimmer, it's kind of hanging on her without shape; it reminds me of something from the Kate Spade line. What a great family video.


----------



## raffifi

mrsinsyder said:


> Kate’s new hair looks incredible.


I wish I had hair like her. It looks amazing, she looks amazing!


----------



## Sharont2305

How adorable


----------



## rose60610

I love Purse Forum!  It's turning me into an expert on bags, fashion, the Royals, make up, and aviation!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mrsinsyder said:


> Kate’s new hair looks incredible.


Yes, that's what I call a good hair day


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, that's what I call a good hair day



and it's all her own hair  - at least I think it is


----------



## doni

So sweet how she grabs her brother


----------



## afsweet

cute kids, especially Charlotte playing with her ponytail.


----------



## sdkitty

stephc005 said:


> cute kids, especially Charlotte playing with her ponytail.


she's just adorable....can't take a bad picture.  hope she stays cute


----------



## mrsinsyder

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, that's what I call a good hair day


The long heavy hair was so dated and aging.


----------



## Tivo

I love Kate. She is so Lady Margaery From Game of Thrones.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


>






Sharont2305 said:


> How adorable



OMG these pics and video are just the cutest!  Charlotte flicking her hair (from nerves I'm guessing) made me chuckle, too cute. They're such a gorgeous family.


----------



## kemilia

Lounorada said:


> OMG these pics and video are just the cutest!  Charlotte flicking her hair (from nerves I'm guessing) made me chuckle, too cute. They're such a gorgeous family.


Seems like she has the same gorgeous hair her Momma has--lucky girl! (envy envy)


----------



## Welltraveled!

Cute kids!


----------



## hellosunshine

*Prince William Was the Real Royal "Playboy" During His 20s, According One of Kate Middleton's Friends*

If you could teleport back to 2007 and ask the average royal fan who was the bigger player, Prince William or Prince Harry, most probably would have said Harry, who was still in the midst of his scandal-filled, bad boy period.

Not so, apparently—at least according to an old friend of Kate Middleton's. In an old _Daily Mail_ interview unearthed by _Express, _the royal source said that, back in 2007, Kate was pretty much ready for Will to propose (common knowledge), but that he "simply wasn’t ready to settle down" with her yet.

The source added that, in addition to playing the waiting game for Will to put a ring on it, Kate had to deal with another less-than-ideal habit of her real-life Prince Charming.

"He has always had a roving eye, far more so than Harry, who is meant to be the family playboy," the source said. "That’s something Kate has always known and accepted—it was part of the deal, if you like. I suppose in that respect, she would have made a perfect Princess of Wales."

Oof. That "roving eye" played a role in the couple's 2007 breakup, according to the _Express_ report. 

https://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a28949598/prince-william-royal-playboy-kate-middleton-friend/


----------



## bag-mania

^That actually makes William sound more interesting than I thought he was. There’s nothing wrong with waiting to marry until you know you are ready. If everyone had the good sense to do that there would be less divorces.


----------



## Sterntalerli

bag-mania said:


> ^That actually makes William sound more interesting than I thought he was. There’s nothing wrong with waiting to marry until you know you are ready. If everyone had the good sense to do that there would be less divorces.


Totally get his part. By why would she wait for him? Just my personal opinion


----------



## LittleStar88

Sterntalerli said:


> Totally get his part. By why would she wait for him? Just my personal opinion



She wanted to be Princess


----------



## MarieCurie

Sharont2305 said:


> How adorable



This is too precious


----------



## bag-mania

Sterntalerli said:


> Totally get his part. By why would she wait for him? Just my personal opinion





LittleStar88 said:


> She wanted to be Princess



Or ... maybe she actually loved him and she didn’t feel that way about the other men she had dated. I would bet there are plenty of women right here on the forum who have waited around for the guy they loved to get off his rear and propose. And those guys aren’t even royalty. LOL


----------



## LittleStar88

bag-mania said:


> Or ... maybe she actually loved him and she didn’t feel that way about the other men she had dated. I would bet there are plenty of women right here on the forum who have waited around for the guy they loved to get off his rear and propose. And those guys aren’t even royalty. LOL



Haha that is true!


----------



## marthastoo

LittleStar88 said:


> She wanted to be Princess



You mean Queen?  Being Queen of England a pretty f*ing big deal.  History and all that.  Plus crowns.


----------



## Welltraveled!

I agree.  There are some women who will wait a guy out.  I have 2 friends that are doing it now.  

Women like Kate and my friends usually feel they invested so much of themselves and time into a man that if they leave him. He’ll  marry the next woman that comes along.  So they wait.

I don’t agree with it.  But I get it.



bag-mania said:


> Or ... maybe she actually loved him and she didn’t feel that way about the other men she had dated. I would bet there are plenty of women right here on the forum who have waited around for the guy they loved to get off his rear and propose. And those guys aren’t even royalty. LOL


----------



## LittleStar88

marthastoo said:


> You mean Queen?  Being Queen of England a pretty f*ing big deal.  History and all that.  Plus crowns.



And that! 

I can't imagine how surreal it must be to wake up and realize that you will be Queen one day.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Queen Consort, right? I’m still trying to get the terminology correct.


----------



## gracekelly

They hit 10 million followers at the Kensington Royal Insta.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> *Prince William Was the Real Royal "Playboy" During His 20s, According One of Kate Middleton's Friends*
> 
> If you could teleport back to 2007 and ask the average royal fan who was the bigger player, Prince William or Prince Harry, most probably would have said Harry, who was still in the midst of his scandal-filled, bad boy period.
> 
> Not so, apparently—at least according to an old friend of Kate Middleton's. In an old _Daily Mail_ interview unearthed by _Express, _the royal source said that, back in 2007, Kate was pretty much ready for Will to propose (common knowledge), but that he "simply wasn’t ready to settle down" with her yet.
> 
> The source added that, in addition to playing the waiting game for Will to put a ring on it, Kate had to deal with another less-than-ideal habit of her real-life Prince Charming.
> 
> "He has always had a roving eye, far more so than Harry, who is meant to be the family playboy," the source said. "That’s something Kate has always known and accepted—it was part of the deal, if you like. I suppose in that respect, she would have made a perfect Princess of Wales."
> 
> Oof. That "roving eye" played a role in the couple's 2007 breakup, according to the _Express_ report.
> 
> https://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity/a28949598/prince-william-royal-playboy-kate-middleton-friend/


Lol, this is old news


----------



## Sharont2305

marthastoo said:


> You mean Queen?  Being Queen of England a pretty f*ing big deal.  History and all that.  Plus crowns.


There is no Queen of England lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kate is just lovely. What a natural. 
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-arrives-Nature-play-garden-Wisley-today.html


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> Lol, this is old news



Article was literally published a mere 2 days before I posted it here so?


----------



## hellosunshine

* Kate Middleton gardens in $2,255 Emilia Wickstead dress *

 
The Duchess of Cambridge, 37, celebrated the official opening of her “Back to Nature” playground and garden at the Royal Horticultural Society’s Garden Wisley in Surrey wearing a floral dress that matched her surroundings.


The royal chose a baby blue Emilia Wickstead “Aurora” shirtdress ($2,255) accented with bright pink floral sprays and a matching belt at the waist.


She paired the easy midi dress with affordable gold Accessorize earrings ($10) and her beloved Monsoon “Fleur” espadrille wedges ($55).

https://pagesix.com/2019/09/10/kate-middleton-gardens-in-2255-emilia-wickstead-dress/


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Article was literally published a mere 2 days before I posted it here so?


It's something that was frequently reported here in the UK prior to his marriage., especially when he and Catherine had broken up actually.


----------



## redney

hellosunshine said:


> * Kate Middleton gardens in $2,255 Emilia Wickstead dress *
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 37, celebrated the official opening of her “Back to Nature” playground and garden at the Royal Horticultural Society’s Garden Wisley in Surrey wearing a floral dress that matched her surroundings.
> 
> 
> The royal chose a baby blue Emilia Wickstead “Aurora” shirtdress ($2,255) accented with bright pink floral sprays and a matching belt at the waist.
> 
> 
> She paired the easy midi dress with affordable gold Accessorize earrings ($10) and her beloved Monsoon “Fleur” espadrille wedges ($55).
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2019/09/10/kate-middleton-gardens-in-2255-emilia-wickstead-dress/


That's an expensive ugly dress IMO.


----------



## Aimee3

redney said:


> That's an expensive ugly dress IMO.


I agree.  Looks like a robe to wear when getting out of bed.


----------



## bag-mania

I'm not familiar with Emilia Wickstead but I highly doubt anyone actually paid $2,255 for that dress.


----------



## Chloe302225

bag-mania said:


> I'm not familiar with Emilia Wickstead but I highly doubt anyone actually paid $2,255 for that dress.



That price is in keeping with what she usually charges for her clothes and royals pay full price for their clothes. They can't be seen and shown to have taken freebies or discounts for stuff like this.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> That price is in keeping with what she usually charges for her clothes and royals pay full price for their clothes. They can't be seen and shown to have taken freebies or discounts for stuff like this.


Yes, they do get sent clothes by designers, if they want to keep some they pay for them and the rest gets sent back.


----------



## caramelize126

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Kate is just lovely. What a natural.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-arrives-Nature-play-garden-Wisley-today.html
> View attachment 4537293
> 
> View attachment 4537300
> 
> View attachment 4537297
> 
> View attachment 4537298



She looks so genuine and natural at these events, especially with the children.

The dress isnt my style ( and i certainly wouldnt pay for it), but its pretty on par with her style and i think its appropriate for the event. Her new hair looks great!


----------



## threadbender

Sharont2305 said:


> There is no Queen of England lol


lol True.
She is the Queen of the 16 Commonwealth Realms*, which are:


Antigua and Barbuda
Australia
The Bahamas
Barbados
Belize
Canada
Grenada
Jamaica
New Zealand
Papau New Guinea
Saint Kitts and Nevis
Saint Lucia
Saint Vincent and the Grenadines
The Solomon Islands
Tuvalu
The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
Yes, I looked it up because I knew the UK was part of it while England, per se, is not.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> There is no Queen of England lol


I'm Canadian so I get this, but some may not realize it's not just England, so I do think it's good you remind people!


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, they do get sent clothes by designers, if they want to keep some they pay for them and the rest gets sent back.



Yes, the point being that Kate paid for this dress. Royals aren't allowed to accept designer goods for free.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Yes, the point being that Kate paid for this dress. Royals aren't allowed to accept designer goods for free.


Basically, that's what I said


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> I'm Canadian so I get this, but some may not realize it's not just England, so I do think it's good you remind people!


It annoys me to be honest. I'm Welsh and people think the UK is England.
This is England


----------



## myown

Sharont2305 said:


> It annoys me to be honest. I'm Welsh and people think the UK is England.
> This is England


its the same with Netherlands and holland


----------



## Sharont2305

myown said:


> its the same with Netherlands and holland


Exactly!


----------



## minababe

it's the same when  People talk about europe as if it would be one Country.


----------



## Sharont2305

minababe said:


> it's the same when  People talk about europe as if it would be one Country.


Yep, that too!!


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> It annoys me to be honest. I'm Welsh and people think the UK is England.
> This is England


I see the map and I'm hearing the diversity in accents.  Bit of a hobby of mine.


----------



## LittleStar88

Y'all know how we Americans like to lump everything into one group for our own convenience 

I really like Kate's dress on her. Not something I could get away with or buy, but it is pretty and looks fantastic on her. If a dress made me look that good, I would pay full price also.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> Y'all know how we Americans like to lump everything into one group for our own convenience
> 
> I really like Kate's dress on her. Not something I could get away with or buy, but it is pretty and looks fantastic on her. If a dress made me look that good, I would pay full price also.


Ive been asked (by Americans) where in England is Wales? #head#brick #wall!


----------



## Welltraveled!

LOL!!!  I agree that dress is horrible.

However, my 60-something co-worker loves it.  



redney said:


> That's an expensive ugly dress IMO.





Aimee3 said:


> I agree.  Looks like a robe to wear when getting out of bed.





bag-mania said:


> I'm not familiar with Emilia Wickstead but I highly doubt anyone actually paid $2,255 for that dress.


----------



## bag-mania

Welltraveled! said:


> LOL!!!  I agree that dress is horrible.
> 
> However, my 60-something co-worker loves it.



And that's why we have as many designs as we have tastes in clothing. Something for everyone. 

I still doubt Kate paid that amount for the dress. For the sake of propriety she may have had to pay something, but it's not going to be the retail price. After all, it's in the designers' best interests to get their designs seen. I bet they work something out.


----------



## Welltraveled!

I agree.  I wish Kate would dress more appropriate for age - if that makes sense.  She has a youthful ambiance about her (to me anyways); but her clothing choices are questionable more often than not to me.





bag-mania said:


> And that's why we have as many designs as we have tastes in clothing. Something for everyone.
> 
> I still doubt Kate paid that amount for the dress. For the sake of propriety she may have had to pay something, but it's not going to be the retail price. After all, it's in the designers' best interests to get their designs seen. I bet they work something out.


----------



## hellosunshine

This week's cover of People Magazine  -


----------



## hellosunshine

Media keeps referring to her as Queen...isn't the correct term..Queen Consort?


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> Media keeps referring to her as Queen...isn't the correct term..Queen Consort?



The correct term is Queen Consort but let's face it no-one is going to be calling her that. The same way she is still called Kate Middleton even though she has been married near ten years, Meghan is still being referred to as Markel, Diana's title was never been used correctly and still isnt etc. etc.

The media shorthand or make up titles for their convenience all the time.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> Media keeps referring to her as Queen...isn't the correct term..Queen Consort?


No.  I know you would love to demote her, but her title will be "Queen" and that's what she will be. 

People are not referred to as "Queen consort" any more than they are referred to as "Queen regnant".  Those are designations that are used in discussion on those rare occasions when it is necessary for clarity.  Nothing more. It is not a title.

"Prince Consort" on the other hand, has been in history used as an official title by Prince Albert (husband of Queen Victoria) and Prince Henrik of Denmark (husband of Queen Margrethe).  As a title, it is extremely rare and those are basically the two major examples of it in use. 

History has never had a need for a "consort" designation except when the monarch is female and her power could be lessened by the appearance of her husband outranking her.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> No.  I know you would love to demote her, but her title will be "Queen" and that's what she will be.



Um, so Queen Elizabeths own mother was referred to as Queen Consort of the United Kingdom? This is a little arrogant...


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> Um, so Queen Elizabeths own mother was referred to as Queen Consort of the United Kingdom? This is a little arrogant...


I see you had time to dash over to Wikipedia and scan the top half of her page.  Genius!!  Queen Consort is who and what she was.  She was "referred to" or rather styled as "Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth" until her daughter took over the throne, at which time her styling was changed to "Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth The Queen Mother" to avoid confusion.

No one ever called her "Queen Consort Elizabeth" and your hopes of seeing "Queen Consort Kate" on magazine covers is never going to happen.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> Um, so Queen Elizabeths own mother was referred to as Queen Consort of the United Kingdom? This is a little arrogant...


I think the consort name thing was put into effect more than before because of Camilla. There’s rumors it will die with the Queen.


----------



## Flatsy

Yes, unlike with Kate, there has been speculation about coming up with a way for Camilla to not be Queen.  After Diana, it was thought that the public would not accept "Queen Camilla".  But Charles is thought to want her to be Queen and enough time has passed that people no longer hate her.  

Charles and Camilla's combined lack of popularity will probably be more of a problem than the title.


----------



## Morgane

bag-mania said:


> And that's why we have as many designs as we have tastes in clothing. Something for everyone.
> 
> I still doubt Kate paid that amount for the dress. For the sake of propriety she may have had to pay something, but it's not going to be the retail price. After all, it's in the designers' best interests to get their designs seen. I bet they work something out.


I also think they don't pay the retail  price,above all if it's a brand they often wear.



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Kate is just lovely. What a natural.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-arrives-Nature-play-garden-Wisley-today.html
> View attachment 4537293
> 
> View attachment 4537300
> 
> View attachment 4537297
> 
> View attachment 4537298


That article has 5,100 comments..
BTW,it's a coincidence,but it's kind of funny how the day before Ellen announces during her tv show that she got to feed their son,and the next day Kate shows up in the British countryside  on a tractor with  Mary Berry..



hellosunshine said:


> * Kate Middleton gardens in $2,255 Emilia Wickstead dress *
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 37, celebrated the official opening of her “Back to Nature” playground and garden at the Royal Horticultural Society’s Garden Wisley in Surrey wearing a floral dress that matched her surroundings.
> 
> 
> The royal chose a baby blue Emilia Wickstead “Aurora” shirtdress ($2,255) accented with bright pink floral sprays and a matching belt at the waist.
> 
> 
> She paired the easy midi dress with affordable gold Accessorize earrings ($10) and her beloved Monsoon “Fleur” espadrille wedges ($55).
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2019/09/10/kate-middleton-gardens-in-2255-emilia-wickstead-dress/


I guess those Accessorize earrings are already sold out.



LittleStar88 said:


> Y'all know how we Americans like to lump everything into one group for our own convenience
> 
> I really like Kate's dress on her. Not something I could get away with or buy, but it is pretty and looks fantastic on her. If a dress made me look that good, I would pay full price also.


Yes,I like it on her.  It _is _frumpy,but it really works for the event and it photographs very well, like in this pic from the Daily Mail:






I've not really paid constant attention to her outfits,but  I've  often noticed that she chooses things that specifically "work" for the event,like that blue  Elie Saab that she wore recently. It would have been  quite costume-y everywhere else,but it looked pretty great for Ascot.


----------



## gracekelly

Morgane said:


> I also think they don't pay the retail  price,above all if it's a brand they often wear.
> 
> 
> That article has 5,100 comments..
> BTW,it's a coincidence,but it's kind of funny how the day before Ellen announces during her tv show that she got to feed their son,and the next day Kate shows up in the British countryside  on a tractor with  Mary Berry..
> 
> 
> I guess those Accessorize earrings are already sold out.
> 
> 
> Yes,I like it on her.  It _is _frumpy,but it really works for the event and it photographs very well, like in this pic from the Daily Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not really paid constant attention to her outfits,but  I've  often noticed that she chooses things that specifically "work" for the event,like that blue  Elie Saab that she wore recently. It would have been  quite costume-y everywhere else,but it looked pretty great for Ascot.


Re the garden dress.      Yes it could be called a little granny, but my first reaction was that she looked like another flower in the garden and it was perfect!


----------



## gracekelly

Prince Albert already held the title of Prince in his own right.  Adding Consort to his title indicated his position  as husband to the Queen reignant.

I don’t recall ever seeing Queen Alexandra wife of King Edward VII or Queen Mary wife of King George V ever being referred to as Queen consorts.

The Duchess of Cornwall May keep that title initially until the gray men see how things are going.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Media keeps referring to her as Queen...isn't the correct term..Queen Consort?


Just like people call her and others the following

Duchess Kate
Kate Middleton 
Duchess Camilla
Duchess Meghan
Meghan Markle
Sophie of Wessex

All wrong.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Morgane said:


> I also think they don't pay the retail  price,above all if it's a brand they often wear.
> 
> 
> That article has 5,100 comments..
> BTW,it's a coincidence,but it's kind of funny how the day before Ellen announces during her tv show that she got to feed their son,and the next day Kate shows up in the British countryside  on a tractor with  Mary Berry..
> 
> 
> I guess those Accessorize earrings are already sold out.
> 
> 
> Yes,I like it on her.  It _is _frumpy,but it really works for the event and it photographs very well, like in this pic from the Daily Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've not really paid constant attention to her outfits,but  I've  often noticed that she chooses things that specifically "work" for the event,like that blue  Elie Saab that she wore recently. It would have been  quite costume-y everywhere else,but it looked pretty great for Ascot.


Maybe I misunderstood your post, but the Kate and Mary tractor riding was probably planned well in advance. The Ellen Archie PR stunt, well...


----------



## Sharont2305

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe I misunderstood your post, but the Kate and Mary tractor riding was probably planned well in advance. The Ellen Archie PR stunt, well...


Yeah, these things are planned months in advance. They can probably tell you what they're doing in May of next year I'm sure.


----------



## myown

minababe said:


> it's the same when  People talk about europe as if it would be one Country.


they do it with Africa, too


----------



## Flatsy

gracekelly said:


> I don’t recall ever seeing Queen Alexandra wife of King Edward VII or Queen Mary wife of King George V ever being referred to as Queen consorts.


Yep.  The could be described as consorts because that's what they are.  But in the UK, the King and his consort have always been called "the King and Queen" and that's all.  Ditto the rest of Europe.

If people were to start gratuitously throwing in the word "consort" when addressing or referring to a queen, that would not be more correct or accurate.  It's not done, and it would be a snub.


----------



## hellosunshine

Morgane said:


> I also think they don't pay the retail  price,above all if it's a brand they often wear.



No, they pay full price and it's accounted for in their clothing budget.



Flatsy said:


> I see you had time to dash over to Wikipedia and scan the top half of her page.  Genius!!
> 
> No one ever called her "Queen Consort Elizabeth" and your hopes of seeing "Queen Consort Kate" on magazine covers is never going to happen.



The tone of your response and your wikipedia accusation is ridiculous. Moving on....

Anyways, magazines may not refer to her as Queen Consort but she's technically just that. They can say Queen. Frankly, I don't care. I was simply asking a question on her _true_ title.


----------



## Jayne1

The floral dress works for the occasion and you have to be tall and very slim to pull it off and not look matronly and she does.  Not many people could wear that dress and not look like a granny.


----------



## daisychainz

I read speculation this morning that they could be expecting again. Kate always seems to cut and style her hair before a pregnancy announcement and she had a recent haircut/color right before Charlotte started school. Her schedule is also firmly set with lots of off time in the coming months, perhaps an indication she will be sick again during a pregnancy. Does anyone think they would have #4?


----------



## LittleStar88

daisychainz said:


> I read speculation this morning that they could be expecting again. Kate always seems to cut and style her hair before a pregnancy announcement and she had a recent haircut/color right before Charlotte started school. Her schedule is also firmly set with lots of off time in the coming months, perhaps an indication she will be sick again during a pregnancy. Does anyone think they would have #4?



Her waist is still so incredibly tiny!!

From yesterday...







Kate Middleton attended a previously unannounced engagement at a children's hospital in London this morning to meet with the Family Nurse Partnership, a visiting program for first-time moms.
The duchess wore a black and white polka dot blouse with black wide-leg trousers for the event.


----------



## bag-mania

daisychainz said:


> I read speculation this morning that they could be expecting again. Kate always seems to cut and style her hair before a pregnancy announcement and she had a recent haircut/color right before Charlotte started school. Her schedule is also firmly set with lots of off time in the coming months, perhaps an indication she will be sick again during a pregnancy. Does anyone think they would have #4?



Anything is possible, but speculating a pregnancy based on her hair-styling schedule seems to be a reach.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LittleStar88 said:


> Her waist is still so incredibly tiny!!
> 
> From yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton attended a previously unannounced engagement at a children's hospital in London this morning to meet with the Family Nurse Partnership, a visiting program for first-time moms.
> The duchess wore a black and white polka dot blouse with black wide-leg trousers for the event.


She really is so slim!


----------



## minababe

daisychainz said:


> I read speculation this morning that they could be expecting again. Kate always seems to cut and style her hair before a pregnancy announcement and she had a recent haircut/color right before Charlotte started school. Her schedule is also firmly set with lots of off time in the coming months, perhaps an indication she will be sick again during a pregnancy. Does anyone think they would have #4?



I don't think there will be another Cambridge Baby.
Louis is too young. they left some years between their childs. Louis got 1 this year. I think they are done with children.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge visiting a children's charity that specializes in the support of young mothers during and after pregnancy in connection to her continued work in Early Years and her patronage of Evelina London.


----------



## MarieCurie

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4544225
> View attachment 4544226
> View attachment 4544227
> View attachment 4544228
> View attachment 4544229
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge visiting a children's charity that specializes in the support of young mothers during and after pregnancy in connection to her continued work in Early Years and her patronage of Evelina London.


Oooh. I love this outfit and she looks great in it


----------



## A1aGypsy

I don’t generally like her outfits (I get it, she is restricted in what she can wear) but those pants are great.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> Her waist is still so incredibly tiny!!
> 
> From yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton attended a previously unannounced engagement at a children's hospital in London this morning to meet with the Family Nurse Partnership, a visiting program for first-time moms.
> The duchess wore a black and white polka dot blouse with black wide-leg trousers for the event.


This was today. Unless your in a different time zone, lol


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge made another appearance on Blue Peter to announce the winners of her competition.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Prince William Criticized For Recent Project After Failing To Defend Meghan Markle*

*

*

Prince William’s support for the launching of a cyberbullying app was criticized after the Duke failed to stand up for his sister-in-law, Meghan Markle.

The Duke of Cambridge has been very open about his stand against bullying. Prince William lends his support to a new initiative encouraging young people to think twice about their online interaction.

The BBC just launched a new app called Own It, which recognizes if a post is upsetting and encourages the user to rethink about it, People first reported. Kate Middleton’s husband said that he was delighted to see the app, which he considers a positive and practical outcome from The Royal Foundation Taskforce on the Prevention of Cyberbullying.

However, the netizens who have been following the royal family were not impressed. Many of them called Prince William a “hypocrite” for supporting such a project but failing to protect Markle from online bullies who have been attacking her for years.


“What a [explicit] joke. His sister in law is constantly bullied online for three years and William has never said a damn word,” one netizen wrote on Twitter.

“This is the biggest joke of 2019. This future king and future queen have been bullying both his brother and [sister-in-law] for 3 yrs since their relationship. And theyve [sic] done nothing but ... allowed it. All throughout meghans pregnancy. ...,” a different user added.

Another royal follower said that doing so was Prince William’s way to cover himself after sitting idly while the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are relentlessly bullied. A different user said that “the hypocrisy is too much” after Prince William’s new move.

Earlier this month, TV personality Nicola McLean said that Prince William and Middleton worsened Prince Harry and Markle’s private jet fiasco after flying to Scotland to join Queen Elizabeth II in a budget airline. According to McLean, when the Cambridges did it, it made the Sussexes look worse.

Meanwhile, Markle’s fans accused the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge of being attention seekers. The netizens said that Markle flew to New York to support Serena Williams in the U.S. Open finals and boarded a budget airline, but unlike the Cambridges, there were no photos of her boarding the commercial flight.

https://www.ibtimes.com/prince-will...ct-after-failing-defend-meghan-markle-2829050


----------



## bag-mania

^What sort of nonsense is that article? They are contending that William should go out of his way to stick up for Meghan. Why, exactly?

Are Meghan and Harry incapable of defending themselves? Sure, William is his big brother, but at some point little brother has to learn to fight his own battles.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4544225



Outfit Details -

Equipment Slim Signature Polka-Dot Washed Silk Shirt $298
Zara High-Waisted Trousers $49.90
Gianvito Piper Suede Pumps $695
Unknown Earrings


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> Are Meghan and Harry incapable of defending themselves? Sure, William is his big brother, but at some point little brother has to learn to fight his own battles.



It's about support and speaking out. Looking back on a few years ago when Kate got some backlash from the release of some topless photos, Harry defended her. This silence is deafening and people are slowly taking notice. That's all.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> It's about support and speaking out. Looking back on a few years ago when Kate got some backlash from the release of some topless photos, Harry defended her. This silence is deafening and people are slowly taking notice. That's all.



Any woman marrying into the royal family is going to be raked over the coals by the media. It’s not in the job description but it should be. I don’t remember Harry defending Kate, but if he did it still didn’t stop the media from criticizing her. The only thing that’s going to stop the current media obsession with Meghan will be someone else taking her place as the latest new shiny thing to put under the microscope. Give it a couple of years. They will move on.


----------



## Flatsy

Somebody should start a charity for Meghan since being rich, world-famous royalty is as bad as suffering can get on this planet.  Or at least it must be since some people are so preoccupied with her victimization.  

Anyhow, one of the royal reporters complained today on twitter that Kate is no longer doing the press the courtesy of confirming the details of her wardrobe when she does an engagement.  It doesn't really matter as fashion websites figure out the information quickly, but I think she's doing everything she can to make sure she's avoiding even the appearance of impropriety when it comes to her clothing purchases and her associations with designers.  She isn't going to give anyone the chance to accuse her of "merching".

I think the Cambridges have seen the writing on the wall with the Sussexes.  They booted the Sussexes out of their foundation because they knew that that sooner or later, the Sussexes are going to get in trouble for financial and commercial funny business related to their foundation.  Meghan's eventually going to get caught up in controversy over her clothing deals.  I expect at some point a Zara Tindall-style side income scandal, except because it's the Sussexes, it will be a much bigger deal.

I think the Cambridges are actively acting with their own long-term preservation in mind.

It's only a theory and time may very well prove me wrong, but I think there may be long-term wisdom in not "defending" someone who in a few years may be actively dragging them down by association.


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> Any woman marrying into the royal family is going to be raked over the coals by the media. It’s not in the job description but it should be. I don’t remember Harry defending Kate, but if he did it still didn’t stop the media from criticizing her. The only thing that’s going to stop the current media obsession with Meghan will be someone else taking her place as the latest new shiny thing to put under the microscope. Give it a couple of years. They will move on.



Regardless, of whether Harry's comments would've alleviated the press' treatment over her topless photos or not, support and kind words are sometimes needed in the press. Imagine...Elton John, Pink, Ellen, Paul McCartney, & countless others speaking in your defense and your own so-called brother is silent?


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> *It's only a theory and time may very well prove me wrong*, but I think there may be long-term wisdom in not "defending" someone who in a few years may be actively dragging them down by association.



You don't have to wait for time to prove you wrong, current facts are proving you wrong right now.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

hellosunshine said:


> *Prince William Criticized For Recent Project After Failing To Defend Meghan Markle*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4544418
> *
> 
> Prince William’s support for the launching of a cyberbullying app was criticized after the Duke failed to stand up for his sister-in-law, Meghan Markle.
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge has been very open about his stand against bullying. Prince William lends his support to a new initiative encouraging young people to think twice about their online interaction.
> 
> The BBC just launched a new app called Own It, which recognizes if a post is upsetting and encourages the user to rethink about it, People first reported. Kate Middleton’s husband said that he was delighted to see the app, which he considers a positive and practical outcome from The Royal Foundation Taskforce on the Prevention of Cyberbullying.
> 
> However, the netizens who have been following the royal family were not impressed. Many of them called Prince William a “hypocrite” for supporting such a project but failing to protect Markle from online bullies who have been attacking her for years.
> 
> 
> “What a [explicit] joke. His sister in law is constantly bullied online for three years and William has never said a damn word,” one netizen wrote on Twitter.
> 
> “This is the biggest joke of 2019. This future king and future queen have been bullying both his brother and [sister-in-law] for 3 yrs since their relationship. And theyve [sic] done nothing but ... allowed it. All throughout meghans pregnancy. ...,” a different user added.
> 
> Another royal follower said that doing so was Prince William’s way to cover himself after sitting idly while the Duke and Duchess of Sussex are relentlessly bullied. A different user said that “the hypocrisy is too much” after Prince William’s new move.
> 
> Earlier this month, TV personality Nicola McLean said that Prince William and Middleton worsened Prince Harry and Markle’s private jet fiasco after flying to Scotland to join Queen Elizabeth II in a budget airline. According to McLean, when the Cambridges did it, it made the Sussexes look worse.
> 
> Meanwhile, Markle’s fans accused the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge of being attention seekers. The netizens said that Markle flew to New York to support Serena Williams in the U.S. Open finals and boarded a budget airline, but unlike the Cambridges, there were no photos of her boarding the commercial flight.
> 
> https://www.ibtimes.com/prince-will...ct-after-failing-defend-meghan-markle-2829050


So this is the new mastermind direction Meghan, Harry and their PR goons are taking- accepting absolutely no responsibility for their own entitled and hustling behaviour, but blaming the consequences of their own ill-combined stupidity and elitism all on William and Kate instead. Yeah, that will raise Meghan's public profile   

Insane.


----------



## doni

Mmm, so by criticized they mean some (probably non-British) internet users who are Meghan fans and a minor celebrity opining they should not have filed commercial for holidays in Balmoral as they usually do...
This is all becoming a vodevil.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Good point.  But the silence is also feeding into the ideology there is a  rift between the two brothers.  What’s going to happen more so is that the general world public is going to start taking sides.  

I see the rift expanding if those 4 don’t figure something out.



hellosunshine said:


> Regardless, of whether Harry's comments would've alleviated the press' treatment over her topless photos or not, support and kind words are sometimes needed in the press. Imagine...Elton John, Pink, Ellen, Paul McCartney, & countless others speaking in your defense and your own so-called brother is silent?


----------



## Welltraveled!

Truthfully if HM PR team is behind this -which I doubt - they are just taking a leaf from the Queen, Charles, Randy Andy’s book.  No one in that family has ever taken public responsibility for their actions.  They use their _influence_ to make things go away.  And if they can “distract” the media and public with another story so be it.  




SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So this is the new mastermind direction Meghan, Harry and their PR goons are taking- accepting absolutely no responsibility for their own entitled and hustling behaviour, but blaming the consequences of their own ill-combined stupidity and elitism all on William and Kate instead. Yeah, that will raise Meghan's public profile
> 
> Insane.


----------



## Flatsy

Elton John defending Meghan and Harry did far more damage to them than if he'd never said anything at all.   It made the private jet story 100 times bigger and 100 times worse.  QE II adopted "Never complain, never explain" because it WORKS.   Will and Kate are on board with it, and it's worked for them too.   

It's the Sussexes who should be smartening up and putting a stop to the people whining to the media on their behalf, not dragging the Cambridges into it with them.  It would not be a demonstration of loyalty for the Cambridges to "defend" the Sussexes, it would just be stupidity.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Flatsy said:


> It's only a theory and time may very well prove me wrong, but I think there may be long-term wisdom in not "defending" someone who in a few years may be actively dragging them down by association.



Exactly - you never go out on a limb for someone you can't trust. It's like giving a job reference for someone you don't know very well. No thank you.


----------



## Sharont2305

Flatsy said:


> Somebody should start a charity for Meghan since being rich, world-famous royalty is as bad as suffering can get on this planet.  Or at least it must be since some people are so preoccupied with her victimization.
> 
> Anyhow, one of the royal reporters complained today on twitter that Kate is no longer doing the press the courtesy of confirming the details of her wardrobe when she does an engagement.  It doesn't really matter as fashion websites figure out the information quickly, but I think she's doing everything she can to make sure she's avoiding even the appearance of impropriety when it comes to her clothing purchases and her associations with designers.  She isn't going to give anyone the chance to accuse her of "merching".
> 
> I think the Cambridges have seen the writing on the wall with the Sussexes.  They booted the Sussexes out of their foundation because they knew that that sooner or later, the Sussexes are going to get in trouble for financial and commercial funny business related to their foundation.  Meghan's eventually going to get caught up in controversy over her clothing deals.  I expect at some point a Zara Tindall-style side income scandal, except because it's the Sussexes, it will be a much bigger deal.
> 
> I think the Cambridges are actively acting with their own long-term preservation in mind.
> 
> It's only a theory and time may very well prove me wrong, but I think there may be long-term wisdom in not "defending" someone who in a few years may be actively dragging them down by association.


Who has said that the Cambridges booted out the Sussexs from the foundation?
It was a possibility that a split of some kind would happen from the foundation once Harry got married, and a definite split from KP.
The brothers are taking 2 different paths in life so to me it was more beneficial for Harry and Meghan to split from them to set up their own foundation and for William and Catherine to go carry on with their path of being King and Queen (Consort) in training.


----------



## Sharont2305

Flatsy said:


> Elton John defending Meghan and Harry did far more damage to them than if he'd never said anything at all.   It made the private jet story 100 times bigger and 100 times worse.  QE II adopted "Never complain, never explain" because it WORKS.   Will and Kate are on board with it, and it's worked for them too.
> 
> It's the Sussexes who should be smartening up and putting a stop to the people whining to the media on their behalf, not dragging the Cambridges into it with them.  It would not be a demonstration of loyalty for the Cambridges to "defend" the Sussexes, it would just be stupidity.


Sorry to double post but you're absolutely right re Elton John. Silly man


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> Elton John defending Meghan and Harry did far more damage to them than if he'd never said anything at all.   It made the private jet story 100 times bigger and 100 times worse.  QE II adopted "Never complain, never explain" because it WORKS.   Will and Kate are on board with it, and it's worked for them too.



Surely, you know the profound affect of William speaking up for his brother  vs. Elton John is different? William is his brother, a royal, and future heir while Elton is just famous..he has little sway. William on the other hand....

"Never complain, never explain"..oh yeah, except when Kensington feels the need to deny stupid and superficial reports about Kate's obvious use of botox, fillers, and hair extensions.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think the number of times the younger royals have been baited in to complaining and explaining illustrates how extraordinary it is that the Queen has had the discipline she does for so many years not to. It's HARD to hear those things said about you and keep silent, and she's done it. I don't blame those who follow her for not having the discipline to quite that degree - but i"m really impressed with her for doing it.  I also agree that her success with the approach demonstrates that it DOES work.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate Middleton’s wardrobe costs more than Meghan Markle’s at a whopping £50,000 per day*

*

*

Kate Middleton, 37, spends £3,000 per outfit on her clothes than Meghan Markle, 38, it has been revealed.

While the Duchess of Cambridge is known for wearing high street garments, however it appears this is not enough to keep clothing costs lower than the Duchess of Sussex.

An exclusive online marketplace, dubbed the Amazon for millionaires, revealed that Kate Middleton’s average outfit costs £3,000 more than Meghan Markle’s.

The marketplace’s fashion experts analysed outfits worn by each Princess to calculate an average cost per look, with Kate’s equating to £27,172 and Meghan’s £23,970.
*
https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...arkle-latest-news-clothes-cost-wardrobe-style
*


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sunshine Sachs coming out swinging!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Also, Kate has been a royal much longer than Soho Spice, and she goes to much higher profile events (state dinners, etc.). Plus, she's of significantly higher status in the family. Of course the average cost of her clothing is going to be higher? If anything, it's telling that MM, with so little time in the RF and mostly low-end engagements is even close.


----------



## Flatsy

> The marketplace’s fashion experts analysed outfits worn by each Princess to calculate an average cost per look, with Kate’s equating to £27,172 and Meghan’s £23,970.


None of the numbers in that article make very much sense.  Neither Kate nor Meghan average anywhere near that high by any other calculations, and I can only think that jewelry was counted over and over again in each outfit.


----------



## bag-mania

Welltraveled! said:


> But the silence is also feeding into the ideology there is a  rift between the two brothers.  What’s going to happen more so is that the general world public is going to start taking sides.
> 
> I see the rift expanding if those 4 don’t figure something out.



They are brothers, whether they have a rift between them is really none of our business. They don't owe us a fake image of playing nice because we want to believe the royal family is some unrealistic ideal and never has squabbles. Nobody would believe it anyway so it would be pointless.

Harry and Meghan cannot control what the gossip media reports on them to the general public. That's a fact they are just going to have to accept. Compared to how Charles and Diana were treated, the media has been downright gentle with Harry and Meghan so far.


----------



## Flatsy

Imagine it being 1992 and crazed Diana fans getting mad because Prince Edward and Princess Anne didn't step in with the media to defend Diana from unfair press.    It's just as dumb as the idea that Prince Harry's sibling should step in and try to meddle with the press coverage of Harry's wife.


----------



## hellosunshine

Welltraveled! said:


> Good point.  But the silence is also feeding into the ideology there is a rift between the two brothers. *What’s going to happen more so is that the general world public is going to start taking sides.*



People have already picked sides...celebrities as well. I can give one example -- Prince William earlier this year was complaining that he couldn't get any celebrities to team up with him on his mental health initiative while Harry was able to secure Oprah. So....


----------



## myown

bag-mania said:


> Anything is possible, but speculating a pregnancy based on her hair-styling schedule seems to be a reach.


that's what they did with Louis and they were right



bag-mania said:


> ^What sort of nonsense is that article? They are contending that William should go out of his way to stick up for Meghan. Why, exactly?
> 
> Are Meghan and Harry incapable of defending themselves? Sure, William is his big brother, but at some point little brother has to learn to fight his own battles.


it's not exactly defending, he just could have said some nice words about her.



mrsinsyder said:


> Also, Kate has been a royal much longer than Soho Spice, and she goes to much higher profile events (state dinners, etc.). Plus, she's of significantly higher status in the family. Of course the average cost of her clothing is going to be higher? If anything, it's telling that MM, with so little time in the RF and mostly low-end engagements is even close.


soho spice?


----------



## Flatsy

myown said:


> it's not exactly defending, he just could have said some nice words about her.


Because Prince William randomly issuing a statement about how great Meghan is wouldn't be suspicious _at all._  The press would definitely just take that at face value, not make a big deal out of it, and see the error of their ways about what a nice person Meghan is and stop criticizing her for good.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> *Because Prince William randomly issuing a statement about how great Meghan is wouldn't be suspicious at all. * The press would definitely just take that at face value, not make a big deal out of it, and see the error of their ways about what a nice person Meghan is and stop criticizing her for good.



Suspicious? An older brother standing up for his younger brother is what family does. It shouldn't matter how the media analyses his intentions or whether they would stop criticizing Meghan or not. People have been saying for months now that a firmly worded letter from William would do a world of goodwill with general optics and it'd also put to rest these petty, jealousy rumors with him.


----------



## Sharont2305

Flatsy said:


> Imagine it being 1992 and crazed Diana fans getting mad because Prince Edward and Princess Anne didn't step in with the media to defend Diana from unfair press.    It's just as dumb as the idea that Prince Harry's sibling should step in and try to meddle with the press coverage of Harry's wife.


Or Prince Charles not stepping in re the Duchess of York


myown said:


> that's what they did with Louis and they were right


And George, she had a long fringe cut into her hair.


----------



## piperdog

hellosunshine said:


> People have already picked sides...celebrities as well. I can give one example -- Prince William earlier this year was complaining that he couldn't get any celebrities to team up with him on his mental health initiative while Harry was able to secure Oprah. So....



Oh well then.  If the celebrities choose them, then clearly they're doing everything right and are the superior royals. That's all I needed to read. Because I base all my judgments on what celebrities tell me to do.


----------



## limom

hellosunshine said:


> People have already picked sides...celebrities as well. I can give one example -- Prince William earlier this year was complaining that he couldn't get any celebrities to team up with him on his mental health initiative while Harry was able to secure Oprah. So....


Oprah will only be involved in charities that  somehow benefit HER.
I am no longer impressed with that woman whatsoever. She sold out a while back.


----------



## Flatsy

limom said:


> Oprah will only be involved in charities that somehow benefit HER.


Oprah loves being seen as a savior, she loves people knowing that she's friends with high-powered people, and she loves attention on a large scale. Doing a televised project with Prince Harry hits all of her sweet spots.  Meghan and Harry definitely having a knack for making sure their projects are appealing to celebrities by offering them lots and lots of good publicity (and for the Smartworks designers, lots and lots of money).

Prince William asking celebrities to do actual charity work, with little payoff for themselves?  Yeah, not so appealing.


----------



## Clearblueskies

piperdog said:


> Oh well then.  If the celebrities choose them, then clearly they're doing everything right and are the superior royals. That's all I needed to read. Because I base all my judgments on what celebrities tell me to do.


This!!
What kind of crazy logic assumes that just because someone’s a showbiz celeb they've got something intelligent to contribute in every other field?  Duh!


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> Oprah loves being seen as a savior, she loves people knowing that she's friends with high-powered people, and she loves attention on a large scale. Doing a televised project with Prince Harry hits all of her sweet spots.  Meghan and Harry definitely having a knack for making sure their projects are appealing to celebrities by offering them lots and lots of good publicity (and for the Smartworks designers, lots and lots of money).
> 
> Prince William asking celebrities to do actual charity work, with little payoff for themselves?  Yeah, not so appealing.




Your particular comment is just so funny to me. Harry and William, both essentially asked various celebrities to team up with them on a mental health initiative. A lot of people declined William's invite and he basically went on to complain about it in the media whereas Harry was able to secure Oprah and Apple. Now, I have a question -- wouldn't a televised project with the future King hit a sweeter spot? Why would celebrities turn down William? Considering how the media has been treating him too (with kid gloves) surely, they could provide lots and lots of good publicity to him, no? And, as for Meghan bringing lots and lots of money for SmartWorks...she mutually benefited the designers and the charity. A win-win for everyone! What's wrong with that?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have announced their tour of Pakistan will be from October 14th to 18th.

On the 2nd of October they will join His Highness The Aga Khan at a special reception at The Aga Khan Centre in London.


----------



## hellosunshine

piperdog said:


> Oh well then.  If the celebrities choose them, then clearly they're doing everything right and are the superior royals. That's all I needed to read. Because I base all my judgments on what celebrities tell me to do.



While we shouldn't base everything on what celebrities prefer, celebrity support is another metric for social capital and influence. The scale currently leans heavily towards the Duke & Duchess of Sussex.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> While we shouldn't base everything on what celebrities prefer, celebrity support is another metric for social capital and influence. The scale currently leans heavily towards the Duke & Duchess of Sussex.


While I do believe that matters VERY much to Meghan and Harry and their celebrity friends, you seem to think it makes them better people, and it most definitely doesn't.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Your particular comment is just so funny to me. Harry and William, both essentially asked various celebrities to team up with them on a mental health initiative. A lot of people declined William's invite and he basically went on to complain about it in the media whereas Harry was able to secure Oprah and Apple. Now, I have a question -- wouldn't a televised project with the future King hit a sweeter spot? Why would celebrities turn down William? Considering how the media has been treating him too (with kid gloves) surely, they could provide lots and lots of good publicity to him, no? And, as for Meghan bringing lots and lots of money for SmartWorks...she mutually benefited the designers and the charity. A win-win for everyone! What's wrong with that?


Since you didn’t provide a source for this claim I googled it.  It took me just a minute to find out that this quote refers to William talking about the beginnings of the Heads Together initiative that he, Harry and Kate set up together some years back.  Not current events.  It’s silly to distort the facts.


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> Since you didn’t provide a source for this claim I googled it.  It took me just a minute to find out that this quote refers to William talking about the beginnings of the Heads Together initiative that he, Harry and Kate set up together some years back.  Not current events.  It’s silly to distort the facts.


I'd love to know the source too.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> I'd love to know the source too.


I haven’t saved it but several articles came up, inc one from Harper’s Bazaar


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Your particular comment is just so funny to me. Harry and William, both essentially asked various celebrities to team up with them on a mental health initiative. A lot of people declined William's invite and he basically went on to complain about it in the media whereas Harry was able to secure Oprah and Apple. Now, I have a question -- wouldn't a televised project with the future King hit a sweeter spot? Why would celebrities turn down William? Considering how the media has been treating him too (with kid gloves) surely, they could provide lots and lots of good publicity to him, no? And, as for Meghan bringing lots and lots of money for SmartWorks...she mutually benefited the designers and the charity. A win-win for everyone! What's wrong with that?


These people with the Duke and Duchess are celebrities


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> Since you didn’t provide a source for this claim I googled it.  It took me just a minute to find out that this quote refers to William talking about the beginnings of the Heads Together initiative that he, Harry and Kate set up together some years back.  Not current events.  It’s silly to distort the facts.



Yeah, well he shared the story about it earlier this year at Davos Economic Forum, William said that every celebrity he invited, basically refused him. He went on to say that he personally made the calls and they all turned him down. Fast forward, a few years later and Harry has a similar initiative revolving around mental health and those same celebrities are clamouring to be involved.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> While I do believe that matters VERY much to Meghan and Harry and their celebrity friends, you seem to think it makes them better people, and it most definitely doesn't.



Where did I say that they are better people?

You can infer from my comment that they'd be better at their job...yeah.


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> I haven’t saved it but several articles came up, inc one from Harper’s Bazaar


I was just agreeing with you in reply to hellosunshines post


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> I'd love to know the source too.



https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46978967


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46978967


Thank you


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Yeah, well he shared the story about it earlier this year at Davos Economic Forum, William said that every celebrity he invited, basically refused him. He went on to say that he personally made the calls and they all turned him down. Fast forward, a few years later and Harry has a similar initiative revolving around mental health and those same celebrities are clamouring to be involved.


Yes, he was talking about the Heads Together initiative.  The project that he was working on getting off the ground WITH his brother.  You are so anti-William you’re clutching at every straw.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> These people with the Duke and Duchess are celebrities


Talented too!


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46978967



OMG. You read that and interpreted it as celebrities didn't support the mental health initiative because William wasn't popular enough? You missed the entire point of the article.


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> Talented too!


Extremely, and less likely to blab unlike Ellen.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> Yes, he was talking about the Heads Together initiative.  The project that he was working on getting off the ground WITH his brother.  You are so anti-William you’re clutching at every straw.



I'm not anti-William. Yes, he was working with Harry & Kate but he PERSONALLY spoke on his experience of reaching out to celebrities and being rejected. He didn't say "Harry & I  or Kate & I reached out to people and they rejected us"...he was VERY clear to say that he took the initiative to reach out and HE WAS REJECTED! Do you understand?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sharont2305 said:


> These people with the Duke and Duchess are celebrities


What, no Oprah or Elton?! "Celebrities"... bah!  

Now this is what I call a real boating celebrity


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> OMG. You read that and interpreted it as celebrities didn't support the mental health initiative because William wasn't popular enough? You missed the entire point of the article.



No, but it speaks on a greater question on why people aren't too thrilled on collaborating with the Cambridges but that's another discussion upon itself.


----------



## Sharont2305

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What, no Oprah or Elton?! "Celebrities"... bah!
> 
> Now this is what I call a real boating celebrity
> View attachment 4545121


Ha ha, love it.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> No, but it speaks on a greater question on why people aren't too thrilled on collaborating with the Cambridges but that's another discussion upon itself.


I dont see how.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> I'm not anti-William. Yes, he was working with Harry & Kate but he PERSONALLY spoke on his experience of reaching out to celebrities and being rejected. He didn't say "Harry & I  or Kate & I reached out to people and they rejected us"...he was VERY clear to say that he took the initiative to reach out and HE WAS REJECTED! Do you understand?


I understand absolutely.  You have a need to convince us that William is unpopular in order to make Harry look good.  It’s not working for me.  Frankly the more I see of Harry and Meghan’s behaviour the more I appreciate and am thankful for William and his sense of duty.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> I understand absolutely.  You have a need to convince us that William is unpopular in order to make Harry look good.  It’s not working for me.  Frankly the more I see of Harry and Meghan’s behaviour the more *I appreciate and am thankful for William and his sense of duty.*





Too funny.....


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> I understand absolutely.  You have a need to convince us that William is unpopular in order to make Harry look good.  It’s not working for me.  Frankly the more I see of Harry and Meghan’s behaviour the more I appreciate and am thankful for William and his sense of duty.


Those three words "sense of duty"
Absolutely correct, I'm with you.


----------



## threadbender

Being popular really doesn't say anything about who you are. You may be charismatic and vain. You may be generous and arrogant. You may be friendly and entitled. Personality doesn't define someone. Obviously, William and Harry are very different people who have had different experiences. William hasn't had the freedoms that Harry enjoyed. They relate differently to people.
Personally, I could not care any less what Oprah, Ellen, Elton, Beyonce, Serena or any of the other one name celebs have to say. If a charity or a cause interests me, I will research it and, hope that the majority of fundraising doesn't go to pay for these names.


----------



## piperdog

hellosunshine said:


> While we shouldn't base everything on what celebrities prefer, celebrity support is another metric for social capital and influence. The scale currently leans heavily towards the Duke & Duchess of Sussex.



There's the difference. I don't see "social capital and influence" as actual work or really meaningful at all.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Too funny.....


I don’t subscribe to the William is lazy narrative you keep bringing here. 
When William becomes king, he will be king for life.  Think about it, the Queen is in her 90s and still working - every day she’s attending events and/or working through her red boxes.  William’s being given time to spend with his young family before taking on the full extent of his duties - initially as Prince of Wales and eventually as King.  Time that the Queen was denied with her children due to the early death of her father - I’m sure she is cognisant of this in her treatment of William.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Flatsy said:


> Harry's world famous and a popular guy.  This need to keep putting William down in an attempt to build Harry up is so unnecessary and stupid.  It speaks to a lot of misdirected, superfan anger.


They can stay mad but Harry will never be king so


----------



## threadbender

William seems more reserved while Harry appears to be more outgoing. They are just different people. Why the need to compare them or their wives is beyond me. Why can't they all be commended for their accomplishments?


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> I don’t subscribe to the William is lazy narrative you keep bringing here.
> When William becomes king, he will be king for life.  Think about it, the Queen is in her 90s and still working - every day she’s attending events and/or working through her red boxes.  William’s being given time to spend with his young family before taking on the full extent of his duties - initially as Prince of Wales and eventually as King.  Time that the Queen was denied with her children due to the early death of her father - I’m sure she is cognisant of this in her treatment of William.


Hear hear.
The Queen, when she was Princess Elizabeth spent 2 years from 1949 - 1951 as a Royal Navy wife in Malta when Prince Philip was stationed there. She knows the importance of family knowing what was in store for her down the line. Unfortunately it came sooner than thought in 1952 when her father died.
She is affording William of a family life before his real purpose in life comes to fruition. We don't know when that will happen? Maybe Charles will pass away before his mother? Who knows?


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> William’s being given time to spend with his young family before taking on the full extent of his duties - initially as Prince of Wales and eventually as King.



George & Charlotte are in school from 9-3. Louis has a full-time nanny. He's spending time with the invisible family for the majority of the day...everyday huh?


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> George & Charlotte are in school from 9-3. Louis has a full-time nanny. He's spending time with the invisible family for the majority of the day...everyday huh?



How long have George and Charlotte been going to school full time ? Not that long actually and a nanny does not absolve parents from their duties; a point that has been brought out in relation to the Sussex family lately.

William and Kate's children (older two) have only recently gotten out of the house which actually correlates with their increase in responsibility.


----------



## threadbender

hellosunshine said:


> George & Charlotte are in school from 9-3. Louis has a full-time nanny. He's spending time with the invisible family for the majority of the day...everyday huh?


We get it. You despise William, and by extension, his wife and children.
You adore Harry and Meghan. More power to you. We know you will continue to defend and compliment them.
Why the need to continue to put WK down? It doesn't raise Harry further up the ladder. The comparisons just seem to get old.
I used to be a bit of a Harry fan. I mean, he is interesting. Honestly, his celebrity shoulder rubbing has dimmed my respect for him. But, that is on me.
I enjoy seeing WK and family in photos and will continue to do so. I truly hope to see some of the same with MH and Archie.
These people have nothing to do with my real life. I can admire or criticize without it ever affecting either their or my life. lol


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> How long have George and Charlotte been going to school full time ? Not that long actually and a nanny does not absolve parents from their duties; a point that has been brought out in relation to the Sussex family lately.



It's been noted that Harry & Meghan are very hands-on with Archie but alright.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> It's been noted that Harry & Meghan are very hands-on with Archie but alright.


In the last four months, while she was in NYC, or perhaps Italy?


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> George & Charlotte are in school from 9-3:30. Louis has a full-time nanny. He's spending time with the invisible family for the majority of the day...everyday huh?



I’m British, they are my Royal Family and I’m very thankful for William and Catherine.  William is more often representing the Monarch at investitures, and meetings with representatives of foreign governments these days and that’s sort of stuff the gossip mags don’t cover.  He will also be being briefed to ready him for his future role. Harry’s path was always destined to be different - he needs to get a grip before the public lose patience with him.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> It's been noted that Harry & Meghan are very hands-on with Archie but alright.



I am not saying they arent. My point was in relation to you pointing out that William and Kate have a nanny. That doesn't mean he is not there for his family. You are the one that said he was spending time with his invisible family.


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> In the last four months, while she was in NYC, or perhaps Italy?



Ah, yes. The two whole days that Meghan traveled to New York and left baby Archie to his father. And, what is it..two days in Italy (if they arrived to Italy yesterday and are leaving tonight)?

Wait a minute, didn't William and Kate leave George w/ a nanny for a whole week while they vacationed in the Maldives?


----------



## Sharont2305

Not forgetting William shadowing officers for 3 weeks at MI5, MI6 and GCHQ to get a better understanding of how the UK’s security and intelligence agencies work......


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> Ah, yes. The two whole days that Meghan traveled to New York and left baby Archie to his father. And, what is it..two days in Italy (if they arrived to Italy yesterday and are leaving tonight)?
> 
> Wait a minute, didn't William and Kate leave George w/ a nanny for a whole week while they vacationed in the Maldives?



When he was almost one? MM has taken twice as many international trips in half the time.


----------



## Lounorada

Clearblueskies said:


> I don’t subscribe to the William is lazy narrative you keep bringing here.
> When William becomes king, he will be king for life.  Think about it, the Queen is in her 90s and still working - every day she’s attending events and/or working through her red boxes.  William’s being given time to spend with his young family before taking on the full extent of his duties - initially as Prince of Wales and eventually as King.  Time that the Queen was denied with her children due to the early death of her father - I’m sure she is cognisant of this in her treatment of William.


Well said @Clearblueskies 


threadbender said:


> We get it. You despise William, and by extension, his wife and children.
> You adore Harry and Meghan. More power to you. We know you will continue to defend and compliment them.
> Why the need to continue to put WK down? It doesn't raise Harry further up the ladder. The comparisons just seem to get old.
> I used to be a bit of a Harry fan. I mean, he is interesting. Honestly, his celebrity shoulder rubbing has dimmed my respect for him. But, that is on me.
> I enjoy seeing WK and family in photos and will continue to do so. I truly hope to see some of the same with MH and Archie.
> These people have nothing to do with my real life. I can admire or criticize without it ever affecting either their or my life. lol


Also well said @threadbender


----------



## Lounorada

I don't post much in these royal threads anymore and I don't normally write big paragraphs, but I had to say a couple of things...
I'm not sure if anyone on here has watched the BBC documentary about mental health that William did several months where he has a frank discussion with famous (present & past) sportsmen about their mental health and the struggles they have gone through in their life/careers, but it's well worth watching if you haven't. Before watching- I liked William, thought he was a decent guy with a lot of pressure on his shoulders, but after watching it my opinion of him only grew in favour of him. He was really honest, approachable, down-to-earth and genuine in that documentary and getting people talking about mental health is exactly what he did.

The Heads Together initiative is a great idea and I have seen nothing but praise for it.
Why would it be a surprise that back in the beginning when it was being set up they found it difficult to get certain celebrities/public figures involved to speak on this important issue? That is only showing the purpose of Heads Together, to get people to open up and talk about their worries and troubles and show them that it's best to be honest. I mean, still to this day a lot of people don't want to talk about their mental health and issues that they might have, it's an ongoing  battle to get people talking. I feel like it's belittling the cause when people are pretty much sniggering at the fact that 'William' couldn't get celebrities famous enough to work with the initiative and speak out about their mental health, but that only raises more awareness at how so many people are still not willing to talk about these issues publicly.
It's about creating awareness for peoples health for f**k sake, it's not a popularity contest.


----------



## threadbender

Lounorada said:


> I don't post much in these royal threads anymore and I don't normally write big paragraphs, but I had to say a couple of things...
> I'm not sure if anyone on here has watched the BBC documentary about mental health that William did several months where he has a frank discussion with famous (present & past) sportsmen about their mental health and the struggles they have gone through in their life/careers, but it's well worth watching if you haven't. Before watching- I liked William, thought he was a decent guy with a lot of pressure on his shoulders, but after watching it my opinion of him only grew in favour of him. He was really honest, approachable, down-to-earth and genuine in that documentary and getting people talking about mental health is exactly what he did.
> 
> The Heads Together initiative is a great idea and I have seen nothing but praise for it.
> Why would it be a surprise that back in the beginning when it was being set up they found it difficult to get certain celebrities/public figures involved to speak on this important issue? That is only showing the purpose of Heads Together, to get people to open up and talk about their worries and troubles and show them that it's best to be honest. I mean, still to this day a lot of people don't want to talk about their mental health and issues that they might have, it's an ongoing  battle to get people talking. I feel like it's belittling the cause when people are pretty much sniggering at the fact that 'William' couldn't get celebrities famous enough to work with the initiative and speak out about their mental health, but that only raises more awareness at how so many people are still not willing to talk about these issues publicly.
> It's about creating awareness for peoples health for f**k sake, it's not a popularity contest.


If I could give you a standing ovation, I would. That is exactly correct. Perfectly said. Thank you. The attention should be on the cause not the "celebrity" or spokesperson.


----------



## hellosunshine

Lounorada said:


> The Heads Together initiative is a great idea and I have seen nothing but praise for it.
> Why would it be a surprise that back in the beginning when it was being set up they found it difficult to get certain celebrities/public figures involved to speak on this important issue? That is only showing the purpose of Heads Together, to get people to open up and talk about their worries and troubles and show them that it's best to be honest. I mean, still to this day a lot of people don't want to talk about their mental health and issues that they might have, it's an ongoing  battle to get people talking. I feel like it's belittling the cause when people are pretty much sniggering at the fact that 'William' couldn't get celebrities famous enough to work with the initiative and speak out about their mental health, but that only raises more awareness at how so many people are still not willing to talk about these issues publicly.
> It's about creating awareness for peoples health for f**k sake, it's not a popularity contest.



William was at the helm for that initiative (although Harry & Kate were involved) and I just want to make clear, that my argument was less about popularity and more to do with a hesitancy from celebrities to collaborate with the Cambridges. Whatever the reason maybe -- William couldn't get one person to team up with him, while Harry easily secured Oprah and Apple. You'd think these celebrities would jump at the chance to discuss such an important topic with the future king, no?


----------



## hellosunshine

threadbender said:


> The attention should be on the cause not the "celebrity" or spokesperson.



I certainly wish more people remembered this with regards to the Sussex's initiatives as well.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> William was at the helm for that initiative (although Harry & Kate were involved) and I just want to make clear, that my argument was less about popularity and more to do with a hesitancy from celebrities to collaborate with the Cambridges. Whatever the reason maybe -- William couldn't get one person to team up with him, while Harry easily secured Oprah and Apple. You'd think these celebrities would jump at the chance to discuss such an important topic with the future king, no?




Or it could be that talking about mental health while still taboo is now a topic that more people want to associate with because it's profile of awareness has risen significantly since the beginning of Heads Together.


----------



## limom

Is there a profit to be made?If so, celebrities will flock to the projects. It is not about anything else, imho.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> Or it could be that talking about mental health while still taboo is now a topic that more people want to associate with because it's profile of awareness has risen significantly since the beginning of Heads Together.



It was founded two years ago though? That's not long ago....


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> William was at the helm for that initiative (although Harry & Kate were involved) and I just want to make clear, that my argument was less about popularity and more to do with a hesitancy from celebrities to collaborate with the Cambridges. Whatever the reason maybe -- William couldn't get one person to team up with him, while Harry easily secured Oprah and Apple. You'd think these celebrities would jump at the chance to discuss such an important topic with the future king, no?



Heads Together was actually Kate's idea and the 3  focus on different areas of mental health.

William - men's mental health
Kate - children and early years development
Harry - war veterans


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> William was at the helm for that initiative (although Harry & Kate were involved) and I just want to make clear, that my argument was less about popularity and more to do with a hesitancy from celebrities to collaborate with the Cambridges. Whatever the reason maybe -- William couldn't get one person to team up with him, while Harry easily secured Oprah and Apple. You'd think these celebrities would jump at the chance to discuss such an important topic with the future king, no?


All three of them were equally involved - together.  Why is their togetherness on this so indigestible?  The point William made in his speech was about the taboo of discussing or being associated with mental health problems.  That’s all.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> It was founded two years ago though? That's not long ago....



But yet know we have celebrities like Lady Gaga who worked with William to raise awareness speaking openly about their struggle; everyday I read about more initiatives in schools that focus on this topic and in general IMO there has bigger focus than ever on this topic.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> Heads Together was actually Kate's idea and 3 focus on different areas of mental health.
> 
> William - men's mental health
> Kate - children and early years development
> Harry - war veterans



I really dislike repeating myself but for the last time - and yes, it was a collaborative initiative.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> All three of them were equally involved - together.  Why is their togetherness on this so indigestible?  The point William made in his speech was about the taboo of discussing or being associated with mental health problems.  That’s all.



That's not what he said; however I've discussed this topic for too long today. Believe what you want and I'll believe what I want.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> I really dislike repeating myself but for the last time - and yes, it was a collaborative initiative but my argument surrounds why the hesitancy of celebrities to work with the Cambridges?



I see your point but I am countering with the point that their hesitancy may not have anything to do with the Cambridges  ( and Harry) but with the topic of the initiative itself.  The environment has changed over the few years since Heads Together was launched and mental health is now a more en vogue topic to speak on and associate with ( which I find to be a good thing).


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> That's not what he said; however I've discussed this topic for too long today. Believe what you want and I'll believe what I want.


It was the whole point of the article.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> everyday I read about more initiatives in schools that focus on this topic and in general IMO there has bigger focus than ever on this topic.



..and still the topic wasn't any less irrelevant in 2017. That's not too long ago..


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


> I see your point but I am countering with the point that their hesitancy may have anything to do with the Cambridge ( and Harry) but with the topic of the initiative itself.  The environment has changed over the few years since Heads Together was launched and mental health is now a more en vogue topic to speak on and associate with ( which I find to be a good thing).


Yes, exactly.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> ..and still the topic wasn't any less irrelevant in 2017. That's not too long ago..



But yet not a topic garnering the attention it has now hence the reason to start the intiative. The fact that it's profile has risen significantly in such a short time is also a good thing and one of the main reasons all 3 got together for this project intially.


----------



## Lounorada

hellosunshine said:


> William was at the helm for that initiative (although Harry & Kate were involved) and I just want to make clear, that my argument was less about popularity and more to do with a hesitancy from celebrities to collaborate with the Cambridges. Whatever the reason maybe -- William couldn't get one person to team up with him, while Harry easily secured Oprah and Apple. You'd think these celebrities would jump at the chance to discuss such an important topic with the future king, no?


I can't believe i'm replying to your pathetic argument but it will be the only time I respond to you.
You ARE making it all about popularity and proved that by mentioning (yet again) that Harry 'easily secured Oprah and Apple' to work with him. As if that instantly makes him a better person.
William (Kate & Harry)/ Heads Together have collaborated with many celebrities to bring awareness to the initiative and to hopefully get people talking about their mental health, but i'm guessing that just because you dont know who those celebs are or that they aren't all famous worldwide, then that means they aren't celebs and have zero effect on raising awareness.
You clearly have an issue with and dislike for the Cambridges and I have zero interest in trying to change that opinion of yours, but I do not like to see such an important cause belittled because of it's lack of celebrity sparkle attached. It's not about that, the cause is far more important than that.
I'll refer back to my previous post and suggest you go watch the documentary that William did with the BBC about mental health, if you already haven't seen it.
It just might enlighten you.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> But yet not a topic garnering the attention it has now hence the reason to start the intiative. The fact that it's profile has risen significantly in such a short time is also a good thing and one of the main reasons all 3 got together for this project intially.



There were a lot of people actively discussing and participating in various mental health campaigns back in 2017 -- all ranging from actors, actress, models, and even british socialites. The future king decides he wants to tackle this very sensitive topic and destigmatize it, yet no one wants touch it w/ a ten-foot pole? That makes no sense.


----------



## hellosunshine

Lounorada said:


> I can't believe i'm replying to your pathetic argument but it will be the only time I respond to you.
> You ARE making it all about popularity and proved that by mentioning (yet again) that Harry 'easily secured Oprah and Apple' to work with him. As if that instantly makes him a better person.
> William (Kate & Harry)/ Heads Together have collaborated with many celebrities to bring awareness to the initiative and to hopefully get people talking about their mental health, but i'm guessing that just because you dont know who those celebs are or that they aren't all famous worldwide, then that means they aren't celebs and have zero effect on raising awareness.
> You clearly have an issue with and dislike for the Cambridges and I have zero interest in trying to change that opinion of yours, but I do not like to see such an important cause belittled because of it's lack of celebrity sparkle attached. It's not about that, the cause is far more important than that.
> I'll refer back to my previous post and suggest you go watch the documentary that William did with the BBC about mental health, if you already haven't seen it.
> It just might enlighten you.



I cannot take anything you're saying here in good faith as you call me "pathetic". My argument is not pathetic, just say you don't agree with it but to name-call?


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> There were a lot of people actively discussing and participating in various mental health campaigns back in 2017 -- all ranging from actors, actress, models, and even british socialites. The future king decides he wants to tackle this very sensitive topic and destigmatize it, yet no one wants touch it w/ a ten-foot pole? That makes no sense.



Ok I see that your point is specifically with William because he needs to be locked in a closet and hidden away.... even though William has worked with some of most popular footballers currently playing and had a personal side project with Lady Gaga.


----------



## Welltraveled!

I know I’m going to be reamed for this by it being a gossip forum and all.

But I find it interesting that the WK “fans” are just as passionate as the HM “fans” when it comes to their favorite Royal.


----------



## gracekelly

This has been a very tiresome several page read.  It would be nice if this thread  again became a thread about the names in the thread header.  Comparisons with other people, related or not is not what this is supposed to be about.  It is not about coming to this thread to dump on the subjects of the thread to make the subjects of another thread look better or worse.  Can't this thread just stick to mundane gossip about William and Catherine?


----------



## Welltraveled!

Sure.  If the Harry and Meghan thread gets the same respect.



gracekelly said:


> This has been a very tiresome several page read.  It would be nice if this thread  again became a thread about the names in the thread header.  Comparisons with other people, related or not is not what this is supposed to be about.  It is not about coming to this thread to dump on the subjects of the thread to make the subjects of another thread look better or worse.  Can't this thread just stick to mundane gossip about William and Catherine?


----------



## Chloe302225

This news got a bit lost...

William and Kate tour of Pakistan will be from October 14th to the 18th 

On the 2nd of October they will join His Highness The Aga Khan at a special reception at The Aga Khan Centre in London.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Welltraveled! said:


> Sure.  If the Harry and Meghan thread gets the same respect.


The MM fans are the ones who drag will and Kate into that thread over and over and over again.


----------



## mdcx

Chloe302225 said:


> This news got a bit lost...
> 
> William and Kate tour of Pakistan will be from October 14th to the 18th
> 
> On the 2nd of October they will join His Highness The Aga Khan at a special reception at The Aga Khan Centre in London.


I am excited to see the outfits Kate wears, it will be quite hot.


----------



## Welltraveled!

mrsinsyder said:


> The MM fans are the ones who drag will and Kate into that thread over and over and over again.



Your statement is false.  It’s more WK fans doing that AND detailing The thread more often than not.


----------



## Gal4Dior

hellosunshine said:


> Surely, you know the profound affect of William speaking up for his brother  vs. Elton John is different? William is his brother, a royal, and future heir while Elton is just famous..he has little sway. William on the other hand....
> 
> "Never complain, never explain"..oh yeah, except when Kensington feels the need to deny stupid and superficial reports about Kate's obvious use of botox, fillers, and hair extensions.


Omg are you serious? Kate has aged and it’s obvious! If she’s using fillers and Botox and still looks like THAT then she just threw away thousands of dollars!!! Meghan has for SURE had Botox and fillers, because she looks GREAT for her age and if Kate did, too, I wouldn’t fault her, but no, looking at those hundreds of photos posted of her...those wrinkles, lines, and hallow eyes can’t back up that BS theory.


----------



## Gal4Dior

hellosunshine said:


> People have already picked sides...celebrities as well. I can give one example -- Prince William earlier this year was complaining that he couldn't get any celebrities to team up with him on his mental health initiative while Harry was able to secure Oprah. So....


Omg really? Oprah. Will gosh, Harry is god, he’s winning in the game of life then.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Welltraveled! said:


> I know I’m going to be reamed for this by it being a gossip forum and all.
> 
> But I find it interesting that the WK “fans” are just as passionate as the HM “fans” when it comes to their favorite Royal.


Omg half the people on here aren’t fans of WK. What are we? A bunch of teeny boppers? We come here for photos of the kids, Kate wearing granny dresses, and William with his ever growing bald spot. Why does it have to be a WK fan vs a HM fan? I am neither. I don’t know them, but people who want to start arguing better have some valid points or else they will be called out. Nobody here knows them well enough to be Stans


----------



## buffym

LVSistinaMM said:


> Omg are you serious? Kate has aged and it’s obvious! If she’s using fillers and Botox and still looks like THAT then she just threw away thousands of dollars!!! Meghan has for SURE had Botox and fillers, because she looks GREAT for her age and if Kate did, too, I wouldn’t fault her, but no, looking at those hundreds of photos posted of her...those wrinkles, lines, and hallow eyes can’t back up that BS theory.



Kate uses something 

This is from her first year a marriage 
Natural forehead 




This is from last week, no forehead wrinkles


----------



## Gal4Dior

buffym said:


> Kate uses something
> 
> This is from her first year a marriage
> Natural forehead
> 
> View attachment 4545373
> 
> 
> This is from last week, no forehead wrinkles
> 
> View attachment 4545375


First of all those are two very different expressions. Second, I see plenty of wrinkles and those smile lines are awful. Try again. Or rather, she should try again, because the Botox and fillers #failed.


----------



## gracekelly

Welltraveled! said:


> Sure.  If the Harry and Meghan thread gets the same respect.


Seems to me that that it is the H&,M Stan’s who drag Will and Kate over to that thread.  Is this some kind of tit fit tat?  How childish, not to mention a poor argument to support the Sussex.


----------



## buffym

LVSistinaMM said:


> First of all those are two very different expressions. Second, I see plenty of wrinkles and those smile lines are awful. Try again. Or rather, she should try again, because the Botox and fillers #failed.



Third of all Kate’s eyebrows are raised so even if it is a difference expression with the raising of her eyebrows her forehead should move. But this is a gossip thread so if you don’t see it, it is a difference of opinion.

Meghan expression is different but her face is fully animated and you can see the forehead wrinkles.


----------



## Gal4Dior

buffym said:


> Third of all Kate’s eyebrows are raised so even if it is a difference expression with the raising of her eyebrows her forehead should move. But this is a gossip thread so if you don’t see it, it is a difference of opinion.
> 
> Meghan expression is different but her face is fully animated and you can see the forehead wrinkles.
> 
> View attachment 4545409


If want to really make this argument, try showing tons of photos over time with the same expression on both. These one off photos of one or the other.... I’m done with this discussion. If it makes you happy, both look like they haven’t had Botox. You’ve proven your point. Gold star for you. Gold star for Harry, too, for being friends with Oprah and Apple. 

I’m moving on now.


----------



## mdcx

Wasn't sure if this should go in the Kate or Meghan thread but I had to laugh when I saw this story from Sept. 20th with Kate wearing Zara brand culottes. Reminded me of Meghan's _Sayonara Zara_ party she had when she had reached a level of financial success where she no longer "had" to wear cheap brands like Zara anymore 



https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-little-boy-overcome-shyness-meeting-her.html

https://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a25740851/meghan-markle-sayonara-zara-party/


----------



## hellosunshine

Botox, fillers to fill in her smile lines and to help with volume loss in the midface, and I believe she may have gotten her teeth redone...it's very obvious. I will never understand why KP felt the need to deny these claims..we all have eyes afterall.


----------



## Welltraveled!

LVSistinaMM said:


> Omg are you serious? Kate has aged and it’s obvious! If she’s using fillers and Botox and still looks like THAT then she just threw away thousands of dollars!!! Meghan has for SURE had Botox and fillers, because she looks GREAT for her age and if Kate did, too, I wouldn’t fault her, but no, looking at those hundreds of photos posted of her...those wrinkles, lines, and hallow eyes can’t back up that BS theory.



I noticed that Kate has aged a bit; but her mom (and Phipps) looks good for her age.  I don’t know if her mom has fillers, etc - how can you tell if someone has fillers?

.As for Meghan, she had some work done, IMO, nose - maybe cheeks.  But Doria looks good for her age; so it could be genetics.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Welltraveled! said:


> I noticed that Kate has aged a bit; but her mom (and Phipps) looks good for her age.  I don’t know if her mom has fillers, etc - how can you tell if someone has fillers?
> 
> .As for Meghan, she had some work done, IMO, nose - maybe cheeks.  But Doria looks good for her age; so it could be genetics.


Meg definitely has genetics in her favor, but her being in Hollywood constantly scrutinized for her looks, I can see why she would had Botox, at minimum done. Unless when she is over expressive, her skin is almost wrinkle free and flawless at 38. Harry is going to age poorly and look like an old sack compared to his wife in 10 to 20 years. Lol!

Kate has aged rather poorly and it doesn’t help that she wears harsh make up sometimes and conservative dress and hair. Everything just looks more severe. She’s still is pretty, though. If she did get work done, she would probably be as stunning as Meghan.


----------



## Welltraveled!

Never mind


----------



## hellosunshine

Welltraveled! said:


> I noticed that Kate has aged a bit; but her mom (and Phipps) looks good for her age.  I don’t know if her mom has fillers, etc - how can you tell if someone has fillers?
> 
> .As for Meghan, she had some work done, IMO, nose - maybe cheeks.  But Doria looks good for her age; so it could be genetics.


 
Meghan definitely had a nose job however the volume in her cheeks has stayed pretty consistent throughout the years, so I believe they're natural.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Welltraveled! said:


> Never mind


I don’t stand up for people, I just call it like it is, but thank you for caring so much about what I stand for.


----------



## Welltraveled!

LVSistinaMM said:


> I don’t stand up for people, I just call it like it is, but thank you for caring so much about what I stand for.



You do tend to speak on others behalf.  But I also know you need to have the last word.  Enjoy.


----------



## Welltraveled!

gracekelly said:


> Seems to me that that it is the H&,M Stan’s who drag Will and Kate over to that thread.  Is this some kind of tit fit tat?  How childish, not to mention a poor argument to support the Sussex.



Not entirely true.  It ebbs and flows.  You’ve bought WK to the HM thread a few times.  And admittedly, so does a poster over there will do the same.  

It’s not a tit for tat - we’re all adults here.  As a few have told me time and time again........its a GOSSIP thread!


----------



## gracekelly

Welltraveled! said:


> Not entirely true.  It ebbs and flows.  You’ve bought WK to the HM thread a few times.  And admittedly, so does a poster over there will do the same.
> 
> It’s not a tit for tat - we’re all adults here.  As a few have told me time and time again........its a GOSSIP thread!


I don’t think I make a point of it repeatedly to prove one pair over the other.  That we are all adults is a matter of opinion.


----------



## muchstuff

hellosunshine said:


> No, but it speaks on a greater question on why people aren't too thrilled on collaborating with the Cambridges but that's another discussion upon itself.


I’ve been very hesitant to get involved in this thread but I really do agree that the point of the article had nothing to do with anyone not wanting to work with the Cambridges. It had to do with the reticence of many people to speak out about mental health, something that is thankfully changing. I think Prince William would be appalled to think anyone thought he was whining about celebs not wanting to work with him.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Welltraveled! said:


> You do tend to speak on others behalf.  But I also know you need to have the last word.  Enjoy.


Very much enjoyed, dear.


----------



## Gal4Dior

gracekelly said:


> I don’t think I make a point of it repeatedly to prove one pair over the other.  That we are all adults is a matter of opinion.


You haven’t, but I’m sure people will try to accuse me of sticking up for you when I don’t know you. lol. I just see what I see and I will call it like I see it.

What I’m sick of seeing is these comparisons to state one couple is better than the other. No one is better, no one is perfect, and we are all allowed to state our opinion without being classified as a Meghan stan or Kate stan.


----------



## muchstuff

hellosunshine said:


> William was at the helm for that initiative (although Harry & Kate were involved) and I just want to make clear, that my argument was less about popularity and more to do with a hesitancy from celebrities to collaborate with the Cambridges. Whatever the reason maybe -- William couldn't get one person to team up with him, while Harry easily secured Oprah and Apple. You'd think these celebrities would jump at the chance to discuss such an important topic with the future king, no?


It has nothing to do with William’s popularity with celebs, oy vey. Many people are reluctant to open up about mental health, that was the point of the article. Not that William asked them and they said no TO HIM. They said no because there’s a stigma attached to admitting to mental health issues. The answer would have been the same no matter who asked. As I said earlier, thankfully that’s beginning to change with the younger generations.


----------



## muchstuff

hellosunshine said:


> It was founded two years ago though? That's not long ago....


It has actually begun to change in the last couple of years, at least here in Canada. People are much more willing to speak about their mental health issues now than they were even a short time ago. There’s  been a pretty significant shift in attitude.


----------



## zen1965

Goodness. You guys/gals just don't get it. If your cause is not endorsed by Oprah-Apple-Elton-Serena-George-Amal they don't want to be associated with YOU (who cares about the cause anyway) and you are worth nothing. Your social media capital equals zilch and you'd better hide under a rock!
*irony off*
The ignore button is your best friend in this thread. Once ignored, overzealous posters tend to stay away.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

limom said:


> Is there a profit to be made?If so, celebrities will flock to the projects. It is not about anything else, imho.


This is the truth mostly but there are exceptions, like the Gary Sinise Foundation  https://www.garysinisefoundation.org/

I had no idea he was doing all of these things for veterans, first responders and others until somebody pointed it out on Twitter somewhere. I'm sure many others are doing the same but we don't hear about it because they're not narcissistic enough to make it more about themselves than the actual aid work.

Bethenny Frankel is part of a relief program and went to the Bahams herself to help out, sans make-up, no glamour.
https://people.com/tv/bethenny-fran...bahamas-to-help-with-hurricane-dorian-relief/


----------



## myown

Flatsy said:


> Because Prince William randomly issuing a statement about how great Meghan is wouldn't be suspicious _at all._  The press would definitely just take that at face value, not make a big deal out of it, and see the error of their ways about what a nice person Meghan is and stop criticizing her for good.


nice words never hurt


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

hellosunshine said:


> I cannot take anything you're saying here in good faith as you call me "pathetic". My argument is not pathetic, just say you don't agree with it but to name-call?


Take a breather, will you. She's not calling you pathetic. She thinks your argument is pathetic. She's not alone. And here's why:

https://www.vogue.com/article/how-k...-may-have-just-changed-britain-for-the-better

https://www.her.ie/celeb/reason-kate-middleton-heads-together-project-424593

https://people.com/royals/how-pione...diction-and-mental-health-out-of-the-shadows/

_"Out and about as she meets people through the charity, she “has this almost innate ability to enable people to feel at ease,” Beech tells PEOPLE in this week’s cover story.

For Phil Caine, a recovery coach from the Cumbria Drug and Alcohol Service who met Kate and husband Prince William in Keswick, northwest England, in June, that rings true. “I felt like I was speaking to somebody who had an equal understanding of what was going on,” he says. “She had empathy for the people and the situation. I felt that she was very present in that moment. That’s what I mean by presence. Not presence as in, ‘Wow, a princess is walking through.’ “

Describing Kate as “a pioneer,” he says, “For someone of such a high profile willing to look and evaluate a situation that society is struggling with and go into communities like ours brings it to the mainstream. It makes it real.”_


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

And for some strangely much needed clarification, this is what William said about celebs not engaging with Heads Together at first. Notice how William says "*they*" couldn't get a single celebrity to partner with Heads Together?

https://www.wmagazine.com/story/prince-william-heads-together-mental-health-initiative-celebrities

_"In May 2016, with the launch of their Heads Together campaign, Prince William, Kate Middleton, and Prince Harry broke not only with the British royal family's long-standing tradition of keeping their personal and emotional struggles to themselves, but also with the general societal tradition of sweeping mental illness under the rug. Though the royals have since been praised for making those paradigm-shifting breaks, at the time, they couldn't get a single celebrity to partner with Heads Together, as William revealed during a panel at the Davos World Economic Forum on Wednesday.

"There was this sort of elephant in the room, if you like, that had never been grappled, and it crossed between all the different sectors and all the different organizations that we were working with—and mental health was the thing. We realized no one was talking about it, no one wanted to talk about it," he said of their decision to start the initiative. "What was very interesting from when we set up the campaign was that not one celebrity wanted to join us. Not one person wanted to be involved in the mental health campaign Heads Together.... We rang out to a lot of people and nobody, before we started, was interested in being part of Heads Together because it was mental health."

He continued, "That was three years ago, you know, and that was a big deal. And then, obviously, once we started getting the ball rolling, once we started showing a lot more of what we were going to do, people realized that Catherine, Harry, and I put our necks on the line here; that, 'Actually, maybe it was okay, we could join.'"_


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mdcx said:


> Wasn't sure if this should go in the Kate or Meghan thread but I had to laugh when I saw this story from Sept. 20th with Kate wearing Zara brand culottes. Reminded me of Meghan's _Sayonara Zara_ party she had when she had reached a level of financial success where she no longer "had" to wear cheap brands like Zara anymore
> View attachment 4545413
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-little-boy-overcome-shyness-meeting-her.html
> 
> https://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/a25740851/meghan-markle-sayonara-zara-party/


----------



## MarieCurie

hellosunshine said:


> There were a lot of people actively discussing and participating in various mental health campaigns back in 2017 -- all ranging from actors, actress, models, and even british socialites. The future king decides he wants to tackle this very sensitive topic and destigmatize it, yet no one wants touch it w/ a ten-foot pole? That makes no sense.


I think this is one of those things where "it doesn't matter" applies. Sure Heads Together is not a pioneer in the mental health awareness arena and maybe celebrities didn't want to participate in the beginning for a myriad of reasons ranging from stigma to not liking William (which says more about them than him if he really did approach them and they said no) but it doesn't matter. This is one of those issues where the more really is the merrier, this is a topic where everyone should be "jumping on the bandwagon." It is not a popularity contest, it is about people's lives.

I understand that this is a gossip thread and you are raising gossip related points but no....


----------



## MarieCurie

mdcx said:


> I am excited to see the outfits Kate wears, it will be quite hot.


I hope she does more flowing luxurious looks and less grandmother's tea set florals,depending on the engagements of course.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Botox, fillers to fill in her smile lines and to help with volume loss in the midface, and I believe she may have gotten her teeth redone...it's very obvious. I will never understand why KP felt the need to deny these claims..we all have eyes afterall.
> 
> View attachment 4545420


Why do they need to confirm it? It's none of our business, it's her face, it's personal to her. It's obvious that she's had her teeth done, good for her but there is no reason for KP to confirm or deny it.


----------



## sdkitty

LVSistinaMM said:


> Meg definitely has genetics in her favor, but her being in Hollywood constantly scrutinized for her looks, I can see why she would had Botox, at minimum done. Unless when she is over expressive, her skin is almost wrinkle free and flawless at 38. Harry is going to age poorly and look like an old sack compared to his wife in 10 to 20 years. Lol!
> 
> Kate has aged rather poorly and it doesn’t help that she wears harsh make up sometimes and conservative dress and hair. Everything just looks more severe. She’s still is pretty, though. If she did get work done, she would probably be as stunning as Meghan.



Meghan having a WOC for a mother has an advantage.  Dark skin doesn't show age as much as fair skin.  As far as her being stunning, that's a matter of opinion.  She's attractive but not stunning to me.  But IMO that word is over-used anyway.


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> Meghan having a WOC for a mother has an advantage.  Dark skin doesn't show age as much as fair skin.  As far as her being stunning, that's a matter of opinion.  She's attractive but not stunning to me.  But IMO that word is over-used anyway.


I think sometimes her make up ages her, she has beautiful skin close up


----------



## buffym

LVSistinaMM said:


> If want to really make this argument, try showing tons of photos over time with the same expression on both. These one off photos of one or the other.... I’m done with this discussion. If it makes you happy, both look like they haven’t had Botox. You’ve proven your point. Gold star for you. Gold star for Harry, too, for being friends with Oprah and Apple.
> 
> I’m moving on now.



This is an opinion thread so I don’t have to prove my argument to you. I posted my opinion and why. You don’t have to agree. 

I’m glad that you moved on.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> I think sometimes her make up ages her, she has beautiful skin close up


she probably does have beautiful skin and maybe if I saw her IRL I'd find her stunning


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> she probably does have beautiful skin and maybe if I saw her IRL I'd find her stunning


She is.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I realize this a gossip thread, but for goodness sake, show some restraint, people.  Maybe a thread called Cambridge vs Sussex is needed so the rest of us don't have to scroll through all this rubbish of "us verses them."


----------



## Lounorada

threadbender said:


> If I could give you a standing ovation, I would. That is exactly correct. Perfectly said. Thank you. The attention should be on the cause not the "celebrity" or spokesperson.


Thank you @threadbender 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> *Take a breather, will you. She's not calling you pathetic. She thinks your argument is pathetic. She's not alone. And here's why:*
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/how-k...-may-have-just-changed-britain-for-the-better
> 
> https://www.her.ie/celeb/reason-kate-middleton-heads-together-project-424593
> 
> https://people.com/royals/how-pione...diction-and-mental-health-out-of-the-shadows/
> 
> _"Out and about as she meets people through the charity, she “has this almost innate ability to enable people to feel at ease,” Beech tells PEOPLE in this week’s cover story.
> 
> For Phil Caine, a recovery coach from the Cumbria Drug and Alcohol Service who met Kate and husband Prince William in Keswick, northwest England, in June, that rings true. “I felt like I was speaking to somebody who had an equal understanding of what was going on,” he says. “She had empathy for the people and the situation. I felt that she was very present in that moment. That’s what I mean by presence. Not presence as in, ‘Wow, a princess is walking through.’ “
> 
> Describing Kate as “a pioneer,” he says, “For someone of such a high profile willing to look and evaluate a situation that society is struggling with and go into communities like ours brings it to the mainstream. It makes it real.”_


@SomethingGoodCanWork, yes! Exactly what I said/meant 
Although, I knew that was the only thing that would be quoted from my post


----------



## Lounorada

Cavalier Girl said:


> I realize this a gossip thread, but for goodness sake, show some restraint, people.  Maybe a thread called Cambridge vs Sussex is needed so the rest of us don't have to scroll through all this rubbish of "us verses them."


This.
I miss the days when this thread was a simple place to come for pictures of the Cambridges attending events, commenting on Catherines outfits, adorable pics of the kids/family and the odd bit of gossip. *sigh*


----------



## hellosunshine

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Take a breather, will you. She's not calling you pathetic. She thinks your argument is pathetic. She's not alone. And here's why:



I think people should refrain from name-calling whether it's on the terms of someones' argument or their opinion. Yesterday, I made a comment on someone having a narrow path of thinking on a matter and it was deleted by a mod yet someone can call me pathetic and it stays up? People should be more diplomatic...


----------



## zen1965

Lou did not call you pathetic but your line of argumentation.
If you request or demand "diplomatic behaviour" from others you may need to adhere to your own standards first. I find your relentless verbal slights and attacks aimed at the Cambridges anything but diplomatic.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lounorada said:


> This.
> I miss the days when this thread was a simple place to come for pictures of the Cambridges attending events, commenting on Catherines outfits, adorable pics of the kids/family and the odd bit of gossip. *sigh*


Agree, I keep reading and thinking I’m in the soho spice thread.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And for some strangely much needed clarification, this is what William said about celebs not engaging with Heads Together at first. Notice how William says "*they*" couldn't get a single celebrity to partner with Heads Together?
> 
> https://www.wmagazine.com/story/prince-william-heads-together-mental-health-initiative-celebrities
> 
> _"In May 2016, with the launch of their Heads Together campaign, Prince William, Kate Middleton, and Prince Harry broke not only with the British royal family's long-standing tradition of keeping their personal and emotional struggles to themselves, but also with the general societal tradition of sweeping mental illness under the rug. Though the royals have since been praised for making those paradigm-shifting breaks, at the time, they couldn't get a single celebrity to partner with Heads Together, as William revealed during a panel at the Davos World Economic Forum on Wednesday.
> 
> "There was this sort of elephant in the room, if you like, that had never been grappled, and it crossed between all the different sectors and all the different organizations that we were working with—and mental health was the thing. We realized no one was talking about it, no one wanted to talk about it," he said of their decision to start the initiative. "What was very interesting from when we set up the campaign was that not one celebrity wanted to join us. Not one person wanted to be involved in the mental health campaign Heads Together.... We rang out to a lot of people and nobody, before we started, was interested in being part of Heads Together because it was mental health."
> 
> He continued, "That was three years ago, you know, and that was a big deal. And then, obviously, once we started getting the ball rolling, once we started showing a lot more of what we were going to do, people realized that Catherine, Harry, and I put our necks on the line here; that, 'Actually, maybe it was okay, we could join.'"_


Ooops. This is what happens when posting on tPF when running out the door while trying to gather my flock of mini-mes and hubby for Saturday activities. I meant to write William said "*we*" naturellement. Not "they". But most importantly, _not_ "I"


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mrsinsyder said:


> Agree, I keep reading and thinking I’m in the soho spice thread.


We aren't? 

I seriously thought I had posted the Elton John goes boating pic in the Sussex thread and was really confused when I didn't find it again there, but here


----------



## Sharont2305

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> We aren't?
> 
> I seriously thought I had posted the Elton John goes boating pic in the Sussex thread and was really confused when I didn't find it again there, but here


I'm still chuckling at that


----------



## Gal4Dior

@SomethingGoodCanWork, yes! Exactly what I said/meant 
Although, I knew that was the only thing that would be quoted from my post [/QUOTE]

 Since I’m “apparently” the only person who defends others all time, I deeply apologize for not going to bat for you in this one. I for one read your statement as arguments being pathetic. Is it nice to say that? No. Is it true to say that? Yes, absolutely. So you keep speaking that truth!!


----------



## MCF

zen1965 said:


> The ignore button is your best friend in this thread. Once ignored, overzealous posters tend to stay away.



Tell me more about this ignore button.  Does that mean if I ignore someone their posts will no longer appear for me? Will they be notified someone has chosen to ignore them?


----------



## mrsinsyder

MCF said:


> Tell me more about this ignore button.  Does that mean if I ignore someone their posts will no longer appear for me? Will they be notified someone has chosen to ignore them?


You’ll see they posted but not the content. Unfortunately it doesn’t stop them from replying to you. They’re not self aware enough to realize you’re not engaging with them.


----------



## A1aGypsy

They responded to the Botox because it was a suggestion from a local doctor that he was treating her. They had to reject that. 

The hair, I don’t know why they responded. Other than, it was a direct question posed to KP, not a rumour in the press that was called out.


----------



## Gal4Dior

Can we please have a Kate outing soon! God, this is exhausting! Last time she wore culottes which I guess are back again. Thank goodness that outfit wasn’t as expensive as the dress at the event prior, that looked like wall paper!! At least her hair was fabulous!!


----------



## hellosunshine

The response was still weird considering she obviously got work done. Sure, KP can deny the doctor but to say that there was no botox? No. The change in her face is like night and day.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> The response was still weird considering she obviously got work done. Sure, KP can deny the doctor but to say that there was no botox? No. The change in her face is like night and day.


Aren't there any non invasive treatments she could have had?
Im sure the Duchess of Cornwall introduced her to something to do with bee venom. I seem to recall something


----------



## pursecrzy

MCF said:


> Tell me more about this ignore button.  Does that mean if I ignore someone their posts will no longer appear for me? Will they be notified someone has chosen to ignore them?



They are not notified when you put them on ignore.

BTW, you cannot put Mods on ignore.


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> Aren't there any non evasive treatments she could have had?
> Im sure the Duchess of Cornwall introduced her to something to do with bee venom. I seem to recall something



Botox is considered noninvasive. Anything less would be serums but that would have minimal affect considering the depth of the lines on her face. Kate had deep wrinkles (and a scar) softened and that's only done via botox and fillers. She could've used lasers but again the results would've been very minimal.


----------



## gracekelly

LVSistinaMM said:


> You haven’t, but I’m sure people will try to accuse me of sticking up for you when I don’t know you. lol. I just see what I see and I will call it like I see it.
> 
> What I’m sick of seeing is these comparisons to state one couple is better than the other. No one is better, no one is perfect, and we are all allowed to state our opinion without being classified as a Meghan stan or Kate stan.


Thank you!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m not sure they actually did deny she uses Botox. They said the doctor’s post was untrue. Which just might mean she doesn’t use a baby Botox routine from him.

I’m not convinced she does - some days she looks tougher than others. The problems of having three little ones. However, as long as she isn’t sashaying into a doc’s office in an obvious attempt to support their business, what she puts in her face matters not to me.

Interesting, while I was looking for the exact statement I found this site:

https://www.royalwarrant.org/

A royal warrant is given to a company who provides services ( for payment) to the royals permitting them to say so. It is a fascinating process. Neither Kate nor Meghan can issue one.  

Also, apparently the last two companies who actually did mention they serve the Queen were ousted.


----------



## gracekelly

I feel sorry for any woman who has a camera stuck in her face as often as the royals do or celebs.  People criticize no matter what and the push to look "perfect" can be obsessional.  Diana was a wee bit on the chubby side when she was engaged and first married.  Her eating disorder kicked in after and at one point she was rail thin.  I  go on the working theory that all of these women tweak their faces.  Big deal.  It's their face to tweak.


----------



## threadbender

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m not sure they actually did deny she uses Botox. They said the doctor’s post was untrue. Which just might mean she doesn’t use a baby Botox routine from him.
> 
> I’m not convinced she does - some days she looks tougher than others. The problems of having three little ones. However, as long as she isn’t sashaying into a doc’s office in an obvious attempt to support their business, what she puts in her face matters not to me.
> 
> Interesting, while I was looking for the exact statement I found this site:
> 
> https://www.royalwarrant.org/
> 
> A royal warrant is given to a company who provides services ( for payment) to the royals permitting them to say so. It is a fascinating process. Neither Kate nor Meghan can issue one.
> 
> Also, apparently the last two companies who actually did mention they serve the Queen were ousted.


That is interesting!
Personally, if Kate and/or Meghan use enhancements, like so many others do, cool. It is amazing the options we all have!


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Agree, I keep reading and thinking I’m in the soho spice thread.


Ditto.
Also, I  every time I see 'soho spice'



LVSistinaMM said:


> Since I’m “apparently” the only person who defends others all time, I deeply apologize for not going to bat for you in this one. I for one read your statement as arguments being pathetic. Is it nice to say that? No. Is it true to say that? Yes, absolutely. So you keep speaking that truth!!


Thanks @LVSistinaMM


----------



## marthastoo

hellosunshine said:


> Botox, fillers to fill in her smile lines and to help with volume loss in the midface, and I believe she may have gotten her teeth redone...it's very obvious. I will never understand why KP felt the need to deny these claims..we all have eyes afterall.
> 
> View attachment 4545420


The second photo clearly has better lighting. However, there is no reason not to believe she hasn't has botox - BFD.  Who hasn't?  

I remember noting on this thread about 4 years ago that Kate was looking old - circles under the eyes, deeper lines, developing jowl  (a la Rachel Zoe), etc.  She had 2 YO and a baby plus, now in retrospect, maybe the marriage wasn't so happy at the time. 

Kate's looking great these days.  I think part of that is she stopped lining her lower lash line with black eyeliner.   It was very aging.


----------



## Jayne1

hellosunshine said:


> Botox, fillers to fill in her smile lines and to help with volume loss in the midface, and I believe she may have gotten her teeth redone...it's very obvious. I will never understand why KP felt the need to deny these claims..we all have eyes afterall.
> 
> View attachment 4545420


The first time I noticed a change was when Will and Kate "broke up" and then she reappeared on the scene.... very camera ready.

I thought she subtly fixed a few things on her face which made her ready for her close up, so to speak.

I still think the break up was so Kate could disappear and recover before their big announcement of an engagement. We did see her once or twice during the break up,  but she really did stay under the radar for the most part.

I also think Kate really, really cares about looking beautiful for the cameras, unlike the Queen or Anne.


----------



## Jayne1

marthastoo said:


> I remember noting on this thread about 4 years ago that Kate was looking old - circles under the eyes, deeper lines, developing jowl  (a la Rachel Zoe), etc.  She had 2 YO and a baby plus, now in retrospect, maybe the marriage wasn't so happy at the time.


She also has zero body fat and that shows in the face.  Only fillers can pump up a face of someone who is so skinny.

So, yes, having a baby and all can make you look tired, although I think new moms still have that glow.  Kate looks fabulous in clothes, but her face needs some filling and plumping if she doesn't want to look haggard. 

Pippa is also really skinny and can look dried up at times.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Both Kate and Pippa are also sun-worshippers and that can be very ageing too.

I think she's had botox, maybe fillers and some professional advice regarding her makeup.

More power to her I say. It's subtle work and I think it's hard to be under such intense scrutiny.


----------



## redney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Both Kate and Pippa are also sun-worshippers and that can be very ageing too.
> 
> I think she's had botox, maybe fillers and some professional advice regarding her makeup.
> 
> More power to her I say. It's subtle work and I think it's hard to be under such intense scrutiny.


Didn't both Kate and Pippa smoke at one time or still do? That's aging too.


----------



## mdcx

MCF said:


> Tell me more about this ignore button.  Does that mean if I ignore someone their posts will no longer appear for me? Will they be notified someone has chosen to ignore them?


The ignore button makes reading some threads a real breeze. If you do get curious about what all the drama is about, you can scroll to the bottom of the page and click on 'Show Ignored Content". It will just show up all the messages you are ignoring on that page of the thread.


----------



## LittleStar88

All of this bickering is a yawnfest. You know what they say about opinions... So why care so much about differing ones?
Is soho spice like the 5th spice girl?
I LOL'd so hard at that photo of Elton being carried to the boat!

Kate. I can't imagine a life under such scrutiny. I agree with the comment that she would look softer in the face with a little weight, but clothing looks great on her thin frame. I can't imagine the pressure to always look good for the camera. I don't blame her for doing whatever she can to always look amazing.

She does look very happy and healthy lately. So whatever she is doing it is working!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge today named the new polar  research vessel The Sir David Attenborough at the Birkenhead docks in Merseyside.


----------



## MarieCurie

LittleStar88 said:


> All of this bickering is a yawnfest. You know what they say about opinions... So why care so much about differing ones?
> Is soho spice like the 5th spice girl?
> I LOL'd so hard at that photo of Elton being carried to the boat!
> 
> Kate. I can't imagine a life under such scrutiny. I agree with the comment that she would look softer in the face with a little weight, but clothing looks great on her thin frame. I can't imagine the pressure to always look good for the camera. I don't blame her for doing whatever she can to always look amazing.
> 
> *She does look very happy and healthy lately. So whatever she is doing it is working*!


I think it's the hair. The colour and cut look great on her


----------



## LittleStar88

I really, really like her in blue. Great color on her. She looks especially fantastic lately!


----------



## Welltraveled!

LittleStar88 said:


> I really, really like her in blue. Great color on her. She looks especially fantastic lately!



This dress is definitely a win.  But blue is my favorite color. I'm glad she's finally dressing appropriately for her age.  Plus the dress shows her figure nicely.


----------



## Gal4Dior

That color is gorgeous in her! I love these fitted numbers instead of those dreadful floral prints that age her to no end! 

I would have never thought to pair that blue color with navy, but I just now might! Love that bag, too! Too bad it’s 2k! Yikes!


----------



## green.bee

She looks great. I like the way she smiles here:


----------



## Sharont2305

green.bee said:


> She looks great. I like the way she smiles here:


I love her hair when it's less bouncy, looks windswept here and looks less done, it really suits her. 
I'd love to see how it would look if she went shorter, by about 4 inches.


----------



## redney

She resembles her mother.


----------



## MarieCurie

Sharont2305 said:


> I love her hair when it's less bouncy, looks windswept here and looks less done, it really suits her.
> *I'd love to see how it would look if she went shorter, by about 4 inches*.



You know what? I'd love to see that too! Some sort of lob, and I think she can get away with a bob too.


----------



## LittleStar88

MarieCurie said:


> You know what? I'd love to see that too! Some sort of lob, and I think she can get away with a bob too.



I bet that would look super cute and modern on her! I feel so much hair envy when I look at her photos.


----------



## Chloe302225

Sharont2305 said:


> I love her hair when it's less bouncy, looks windswept here and looks less done, it really suits her.
> I'd love to see how it would look if she went shorter, by about 4 inches.







Do you mean like this ?


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4551115
> View attachment 4551116
> 
> 
> Do you mean like this ?


Ah yes, I'd forgotten about that, lol. 
Looks lovely shorter


----------



## Jayne1

I like the shorter hair too.  The longer hair feel like she hides behind it although she isn't but it feels like a crutch. She doesn't need any distractions from her face.

My hairdresser told me Kate is greyish and that's why she dyes her hair.  True?  Otherwise, I wish she wouldn't.  It often looks harsh, but if she has greys... she has to I guess.


----------



## gracekelly

She looked just beautiful!  Agree she has hair to die for.  I think she likes it long so she can style for formal events and a tiara.  Many long haired women are going for the Ivanka ***** look as it is very professional, but I am hoping that Kate resists it lol!  When you have hair that beautiful, you should hang on to it for as long as possible as long as you don't look aged out with it.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> I like the shorter hair too.  The longer hair feel like she hides behind it although she isn't but it feels like a crutch. She doesn't need any distractions from her face.
> 
> My hairdresser told me Kate is greyish and that's why she dyes her hair.  True?  Otherwise, I wish she wouldn't.  It often looks harsh, but if she has greys... she has to I guess.


Pic taken November 2013


----------



## Gal4Dior

The shorter length suits her well! She looks years younger!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm glad she gave up the sausage curls.

She looks great in the blue, and I like her hair the longer length. She has healthy, strong-looking hair.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> Pic taken November 2013


That's not too bad.


----------



## lulu212121

She's looking great! I really like her hair.


----------



## Serenity19

Kate has always looked very beautiful and classy! She actually looks a little bit like the actress who played Liesl Von Trapp in the original Sound of Music movie.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> That's not too bad.


It's been 6 years since then lol


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4544225
> View attachment 4544226
> View attachment 4544227
> View attachment 4544228
> View attachment 4544229
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge visiting a children's charity that specializes in the support of young mothers during and after pregnancy in connection to her continued work in Early Years and her patronage of Evelina London.



I love the heel of the shoe in this pic.


----------



## Jayne1

Serenity19 said:


> Kate has always looked very beautiful and classy! She actually looks a little bit like the actress who played Liesl Von Trapp in the original Sound of Music movie.


Who died young, in her 70s... you just reminded me of that.

I like Kate’s hair when she’s evening formal and her stylist puts it in an elaborate bun, fit for royalty. For some reason, I find her long hair style doesn’t suit her face when she wears it down. And I love long hair, have it myself, but I find it distracting on Kate.


----------



## mdcx

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4550330
> View attachment 4550331
> View attachment 4550332
> View attachment 4550333
> View attachment 4550334
> View attachment 4550335
> View attachment 4550336
> View attachment 4550337
> View attachment 4550338
> View attachment 4550339
> View attachment 4550340
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge today named the new polar  research vessel The Sir David Attenborough at the Birkenhead docks in Merseyside.


She looks so good here! Really glowy and that coat-dress(?) is fitted perfectly.


----------



## Eva1991

gracekelly said:


> She looked just beautiful!  Agree she has hair to die for.  I think she likes it long so she can style for formal events and a tiara.  Many long haired women are going for the Ivanka ***** look as it is very professional, but I am hoping that Kate resists it lol!  When you have hair that beautiful, you should hang on to it for as long as possible as long as you don't look aged out with it.



Her hair is amazing indeed. However, I don't agree with the fact that women with thick hair should keep it long. Especially considering Kate's status. She's not old, by any means. Age wise, she can pull off long hair. I don't think it ages her. However, shorter hair look more put together and more "appropriate" (for lack of a better word) for the wife of a future king.


----------



## sdkitty

Eva1991 said:


> Her hair is amazing indeed. However, I don't agree with the fact that women with thick hair should keep it long. Especially considering Kate's status. She's not old, by any means. Age wise, she can pull off long hair. I don't think it ages her. However, shorter hair look more put together and more "appropriate" (for lack of a better word) for the wife of a future king.


can't agree with you on that
what about this lovely (and always appropriate) queen?


----------



## MarieCurie

sdkitty said:


> can't agree with you on that
> what about this lovely (and always appropriate) queen?


I think I kind of get what the poster you replied to wanted to convey but I could be wrong.... Letizia has a different look to Kate, she always looks sharp, like in the picture you posted. 
Kate tends to be a bit on the twee side if that makes sense. Her twee image is obviously not a bad thing and it is what she is comfortable with but a shorter hairdo might sharpen things up a bit with all those floral Erdem numbers which I'm happy we are seeing less of.


----------



## Gal4Dior

MarieCurie said:


> I think I kind of get what the poster you replied to wanted to convey but I could be wrong.... Letizia has a different look to Kate, she always looks sharp, like in the picture you posted.
> Kate tends to be a bit on the twee side if that makes sense. Her twee image is obviously not a bad thing and it is what she is comfortable with but a shorter hairdo might sharpen things up a bit with all those floral Erdem numbers which I'm happy we are seeing less of.


She had on that horrid Laura Ashley wallpaper dress that cost a ton a couple weeks ago, which along with the Erdem, I just never got. They age her so much.


----------



## LittleStar88

LVSistinaMM said:


> She had on that horrid Laura Ashley wallpaper dress that cost a ton a couple weeks ago, which along with the Erdem, I just never got. They age her so much.



I thought they were a refreshing change from her usual more structured outfits, and very appropriate for their respective settings/engagements. Not the kinds of dresses I would ever wear, but she pulled them off nicely.


----------



## Eva1991

sdkitty said:


> can't agree with you on that
> what about this lovely (and always appropriate) queen?



I think we're saying the same thing. Letizia has short hair - meaning above the shoulders. I don't think I've seen her with hair as long as Kate's.

Shorter hair looks more professional and put together IMO. Hence why I think it's more fit for a future queen especially within the BRF with all the strict protocol and rules that they have to follow.


----------



## Jayne1

MarieCurie said:


> I think I kind of get what the poster you replied to wanted to convey but I could be wrong.... Letizia has a different look to Kate, she always looks sharp, like in the picture you posted.
> Kate tends to be a bit on the twee side if that makes sense. Her twee image is obviously not a bad thing and it is what she is comfortable with but a shorter hairdo might sharpen things up a bit with all those floral Erdem numbers which I'm happy we are seeing less of.


Twee is a good word for Kate.  Also, very modest. Even formal with her shoulders exposed, she looks modest.

Letizia, on the other hand is all about fashion over all else. More of an extreme. Or so it looks.

As for Kate's hair -- still don't like it. It always looks dyed.  It is dyed, but can't it look natural too?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending a reception today at the Aga Khan Centre in the run up to their upcoming tour of Pakistan.


----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate have released a press release on their tour if anyone wants to go to Kensington Palace's official tour to look it. The main take aways are that this really ups the ante on how serious the diplomatic relations part of their tours are going to be, with a serious implications in the press release that will be visiting the border of the country ( Pakistan borders Afghanistan and Iran I believe ). This continues on the direction they took with William's Middle East solo tour that was well received. Reliable royal reporters' state that their day to day itenery won't be released until the day of for serious security concerns.


----------



## pixiejenna

Saw this meme and had to share lol


----------



## Sharont2305

Another possible page boy and bridesmaid role for George and Charlotte ( and possibly Louis and Arthur ) It's reported that Uncle James has got engaged to Alizee Thevenet.


----------



## Sharont2305

Prince George with him dad and mum watching Norwich V Aston Villa. Cute


----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate along with George and Charlotte are at the Aston Villa match today.


----------



## threadbender

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4558284
> View attachment 4558285
> 
> 
> William and Kate along with George and Charlotte are at the Aston Villa match today.


This just made me smile. Such joy!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4558284
> View attachment 4558285
> 
> 
> William and Kate along with George and Charlotte are at the Aston Villa match today.


That’s so lovely to see, they look like they’re really enjoying the match. Don’t know if I’ve remembered correctly but isn’t William an Aston Villa fan?  Perhaps George is a canaries supporter


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Clearblueskies said:


> That’s so lovely to see, they look like they’re really enjoying the match. Don’t know if I’ve remembered correctly but isn’t William an Aston Villa fan?  Perhaps George is a canaries supporter



You are right, William is a massive Aston Villa fan.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> That’s so lovely to see, they look like they’re really enjoying the match. Don’t know if I’ve remembered correctly but isn’t William an Aston Villa fan?  Perhaps George is a canaries supporter


Team Villa tee shirt lol


----------



## Gal4Dior

Goodness, the kids are so adorable. Charlotte, especially.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4558284
> View attachment 4558285
> 
> 
> William and Kate along with George and Charlotte are at the Aston Villa match today.


OMG the second picture- so cute!!!


----------



## Sharont2305

Lovely


----------



## mrsinsyder

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4558296
> View attachment 4558297
> View attachment 4558298
> View attachment 4558299


So nice to see they don’t need to have a whole section cleared out and can enjoy the game like normal folks


----------



## mdcx

Lounorada said:


> OMG the second picture- so cute!!!


<_sarcasm_>How dare that lady in the brown jacket turn around and look at them!<_/sarcasm_>
So lovely to them mixing in and having fun.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Lovely



adorable....guess little scene stealer Charlotte wasn't there


----------



## threadbender

sdkitty said:


> adorable....guess little scene stealer Charlotte wasn't there


Yes, she was. She was in front of and to the left of Kate.

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/19337052-7541239-image-a-71_1570292184441-jpg.4558298/


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mrsinsyder

She looks so nice here! The Chanel bag is so fun for her.


----------



## caramelize126

she looks great! love the burgundy on her


----------



## MarieCurie

Sharont2305 said:


> Lovely




Just look at all that passion wasted on Villa- From an Arsenal fan



mrsinsyder said:


> She looks so nice here! The Chanel bag is so fun for her.



I don't like the elastic band the trousers have at the back and those shoes are just a no for me, but all that said she looks amazing! Culottes have become her "thing" and she has the height and figure to carry them off.


----------



## LittleStar88

Unexpectedly cool color combo. I like this on her. I wish I had her figure!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love the shoes, but then, I can only wear heels that are chunky anymore.


----------



## daisychainz

I love her mini Chanel bag. She's worn it a few times. Her Chanel bags are always seasonal ones, never the classics.


----------



## Jayne1

pixiejenna said:


> Saw this meme and had to share lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557720


I saw that. So funny!


----------



## Sharont2305

Watching the England game


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> Watching the England game



What a great idea.  A relaxing safe place where they all can chat.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William on making his mark on father’s Duchy of Cornwall legacy: ‘I’ll never know as much as he does, but I’ll try my best’ 

by: Hannah Furness

A royal visit is a curious thing. Jittering excitement, weeks of preparation, and a last-minute panic about how exactly to pronounce “ma’am” are par for the course, while a wise man once observed the Queen may well believe the world smells of fresh paint. 

As Prince William arrives in Newton St Loe, Somerset, on a picturesque summer’s day, the atmosphere is a little different. Not because staff aren’t excited, of course, but because his presence in the Duchy of Cornwall is no longer a remarkable novelty. 

Quietly, over the last year or so, the Duke of Cambridge has become a feature of Duchy life, as father and son enter a period of gradual transition which has seen them work closer than ever before. After 50 years at the helm of the Duchy, Prince Charles has left a legacy of a business worth nearly £1bn, with his own passion of farming at the heart of it. The Duke, as he puts it, must now find his own way, taking the best of his father’s expertise and taking it on for a new generation. 

If he is conscious of the countless tenants relying on the Duchy’s success - not to mention the small matter of one day being Prince of Wales and then King - Prince William wears it remarkably lightly. 

Joined by the Daily Telegraph for a day of Duchy work, he issues warm greetings and self-depricating jokes to staff old and new, moving seamlessly into a cheery “jambo!” for Kenyan charity workers joining them briefly via Skype. Under sunny skies, it is not hard to see why his father is so fond of his rural estate, with its whitewashed cottages, wildflower gardens and rolling countryside as far as the eye can see, and why William too has fallen for its charms. 

For Prince William, the day is one of an increasing number spent on Duchy duties: listening to local farmers, liaising with senior staff on the latest developments and hearing how they hope to navigate the 21st century challenges they will face under his watch in years to come. 

Off camera, William is refreshingly honest about his limitations compared with his father’s decades of experience, and the farmers who have been in the business their whole life. 

“I know a tiny amount,” he says candidly of farming. “I’ve got the interest and the passion. The countryside is deep in my heart. 

“I want to learn and know more about farming, but the countryside and the way of life and the best people in the countryside is what I grew up with. I’m not a London boy.

“My father knows so much about farming. He’s in that sector and knows it so well. My interest isn’t really appearing yet, but it will do in the future.”

Of how he has learned from the practical estate management of his grandfather Prince Philip, and the more romantic organic ideals of Prince Charles, he said: “My grandfather has done it one way, my father has done it another way and I’ll probably do a little bit of both.

”That’s not to say he won’t bring ideas of his own. His charity work on homelessness, mental health and the military will no doubt lead to new ideas about what the Duchy can do, particularly in urban areas where it owns swathes of land.

In the meantime, he has been to Sussex to learn about rewilding, to France to see how land left alone has become a haven for wildlife, and to Cumbria where hill farmers are deeply concerned about the uncertainty of Brexit. 

While his father is steeped in the forensic detail of his key passions, William prefers to talk: to experts, to his patronages, to any member of the public he comes across. His day-to-day life sees him read and reply to two boxes of paperwork a day, mixing his father’s ink letters with texts, emails and calls to staff across the way at Kensington Palace.

The school run is sacred, palace insiders say, with William and Kate each dropping off or picking up Prince George and Princess Charlotte from Thomas’s school every day. He has frequent meetings with the Queen and now speaks to his father regularly about work, making them “the closest they’ve ever been in that sense” said a source.  

While Prince Charles had, as he puts it, a “baptism of fire” in inheriting the Duchy, William has been able to ease towards the next major transition of his adult life with his father, grandmother and grandfather on hand. 

Those around him have noticed a deliberate period of “stepping up”, with words like “statesmanlike” appearing in coverage of his work and a clear plan of action about the projects he wants to make a lifelong cause.  If it seems like a never ending to-do list, from the art of international diplomacy to figuring out what people all over Britain want from the monarchy, well, it is. 

But while other parts of the Royal Family hit the headlines, the Cambridges may be the firm hands at the tiller. The Duke’s relationship with his father, the next king, will become a new axis which will come to define the monarchy for the coming generations. 

He doesn’t yet enjoy the limelight, instinctively shying away from being the star of any public engagement, but has reconciled himself to using his platform to make public statements about the things that matter to him.  Closer to home, the influence of the Duchess is clear as the steady, supportive backbone to the family life with three boisterous children he has always craved.

Next week’s tour to Pakistan will be another step yet: a massive diplomatic test under tight security to cement Britain’s relationship with the country and learn about world affairs on the ground.

“It’s not a case of learning the ropes, it’s mastering them,” a source said. “This is about putting into practice what he’s learnt now he’s in his second year as a full time working member of the royal family. 

"His work on the environment, the emergency services and supporting those who serve as well as the most vulnerable in society has been strong evidence of that.”

For now, he is happy to give his father his dues. 

“He really knows his stuff,” William says. “I’ll never know as much as he does, but I’ll try my best.”

For Prince Charles, who wants nothing more than to see the Duchy in safe hands, that will be quite enough. .

Prince William

Article from the Telegraph.


----------



## maryg1

mrsinsyder said:


> She looks so nice here! The Chanel bag is so fun for her.


Burgundy and green is one of my most favourite combo, though it’s rarely seen!


----------



## eunaddict

mdcx said:


> *Reminded me of Meghan's Sayonara Zara party she had when she had reached a level of financial success where she no longer "had" to wear cheap brands like Zara anymore*
> View attachment 4545413
> /



Slowly reading backwards, mostly because I need to steal Kate's new culotte style....but holy smokes, that sounds gauche and tacky AF. The only reason anyone should stop wearing Zara clothing is because of their use of unpaid slave and child labour.


----------



## MarieCurie

eunaddict said:


> Slowly reading backwards, mostly because I need to steal Kate's new culotte style....but holy smokes, that sounds gauche and tacky AF. *The only reason anyone should stop wearing Zara clothing is because of their use of unpaid slave and child labour*.



That's exactly why I stopped wearing fast fashion but at the same time, I know that not everyone is fortunate enough to have access to affordable slow fashion options as I do, and in hindsight, what I deem affordable, is really not affordable for some. 

The point you raised now makes me wonder why Kate would keep supporting a brand that is so out of line with her children focused work and values? It doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## eunaddict

MarieCurie said:


> That's exactly why I stopped wearing fast fashion but at the same time, I know that not everyone is fortunate enough to have access to affordable slow fashion options as I do, and in hindsight, what I deem affordable, is really not affordable for some.
> 
> The point you raised now makes me wonder why Kate would keep supporting a brand that is so out of line with her children focused work and values? It doesn't make sense to me.



Not making up excuses but I know some of the senior royals - Charles and Phillip included, don't read the news. Anything important is filtered to them by aides. So, Zara being so into unpaid labour? Might not have made it past the fashion consultants or they figured being relatable to the press and public trumps worker's rights.

I rarely guess what people's intentions are, so can't speak to why Kate would wear anything from fast fashion. I can, however, judge someone when they make their intentions known - like that "Sayonara Zara" party for all the wrong reasons.

ETA: There again, seems like the bad press might have had an impact on Zara. (https://goodonyou.eco/how-ethical-is-zara/)


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrive in Pakistan. This is a stunning outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrive in Pakistan. This is a stunning outfit.


She looks stunning! That's a beautiful outfit and a great colour on her.
If her first look on this tour is this beautiful, I can't wait to see her outfits to come!
How long is this tour?


----------



## Sharont2305

Lounorada said:


> She looks stunning! That's a beautiful outfit and a great colour on her.
> If her first look on this tour is this beautiful, I can't wait to see her outfits to come!
> How long is this tour?


I think it's 5 days.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lounorada said:


> She looks stunning! That's a beautiful outfit and a great colour on her.
> If her first look on this tour is this beautiful, I can't wait to see her outfits to come!
> How long is this tour?


I love turquoise so I'm biased but WOW she nailed this.


----------



## redney

She looks a lot like her mother in the first pic.


----------



## maryg1

Is she wearing pants under the dress?


----------



## Sharont2305

Her hair looks great too. Not as heavy


----------



## ccbaggirl89

What a gorgeous outfit. I expect some bold colors on Kate for this visit - lots of jewel tones and ornate fabrics.


----------



## mrsinsyder

maryg1 said:


> Is she wearing pants under the dress?


Yes, that's a traditional clothing style.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

maryg1 said:


> Is she wearing pants under the dress?


Yes, she's dressed culturally appropriate.


----------



## chowlover2

Kate looks stunning!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

Wow! She looks *amazing*!! Just stunning! I am soooooo looking forward to seeing what else she wears on this tour!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

maryg1 said:


> Is she wearing pants under the dress?



Yep, it's a beautiful salwar kameez outfit. Culturally appropriate and stunning.


----------



## Sharont2305

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep, it's a beautiful salwar kameez outfit. Culturally appropriate and stunning.


Going by past tours she is always culturally appropriate. I can't wait to see what else she wears.
Visiting a school on their first full day of engagements.
This is beautiful on her too.


----------



## White Orchid

This outfit is lovely too but the shoes are a definite no from me.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

White Orchid said:


> This outfit is lovely too but the shoes are a definite no from me.


Really? I was just going to ask if someone knew the brand and model... not fashionable but look comfy.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Meeting with Prime Minister, Imran Khan, in Islamabad. (Pictures on Popsugar)


----------



## LibbyRuth

I love that so much thought was put into her outfits being respectful to the culture that even her earrings tie in.


----------



## Pessie

Kate looks stunning on this trip


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pessie said:


> Kate looks stunning on this trip


She is absolutely killing it. The clothes aren't wearing her but she still looks amazing. Not a single smidge out of place.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Will looks nice too. No wrinkles, no holes in his shoes, a whole matching suit.


----------



## Sharont2305

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Really? I was just going to ask if someone knew the brand and model... not fashionable but look comfy.


I think I've read they are Russell & Bromley


----------



## caramelize126

LibbyRuth said:


> I love that so much thought was put into her outfits being respectful to the culture that even her earrings tie in.



Culturally appropriate, but still trendy and modern!

I do think that they are being extra careful and simultaneously trying to rehabilitate the reputation/relevance of the BRF with everything going on.


----------



## Lounorada

Great to see her wearing so many rich, jewel colours, she always looks fantastic in them. Her outfits so far are so well put together and I love her attention to detail! She looks so regal. 

William is looking good too, really sharp. 
He probably aways does but maybe more noticeably because nowadays Harry is always looking sloppy (IMO), like he just rolled out of bed and went straight to an event.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lounorada said:


> ...because nowadays Harry is always looking sloppy (IMO), like he just rolled out of bed and went straight to an event.



The contrast is really striking when seeing this tour - it makes me wonder what's going on for sure


----------



## LittleStar88

She is totally killing it on this tour so far with the clothing selections! So perfect and appropriate - loving the rich colors and beautiful tailoring. Representing the BRF very well.

Looking forward to more eye candy outfits as this tour continues!


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## Katel

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4565463


Wow. Amazing!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4565463


OMG... she is just too gorgeous!!! This couple is just WOW and they arrived in the tuk tuk! Picture from Hello! Magazine


----------



## Sharont2305

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4565463


Oh wow!!! And this is aimed at William. He looks fabulous.


----------



## Sharont2305

Right! I'm calling it now, I think she's pregnant.
She has a glow about her. 
Disclaimer..... just my opinion, lol


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4565463


Wow, her dress is stunning and William is looking real handsome in that teal colour... Gorgeous couple.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Right! I'm calling it now,* I think she's pregnant*.
> She has a glow about her.
> Disclaimer..... just my opinion, lol


I was just thinking the same thing myself!
We'll have to wait and see if we're right


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lol, I just wondered if MM is pregnant over on her thread! It will be fun if one of them is expecting.


----------



## Aimee3

Sharont2305 said:


> Right! I'm calling it now, I think she's pregnant.
> She has a glow about her.
> Disclaimer..... just my opinion, lol


I thought she's usually hospitalized as soon as she's pregnant because of constantly throwing up (I forget the name for that condition) so I doubt she'd be going on this tour if she were pregnant.


----------



## Sharont2305

Aimee3 said:


> I thought she's usually hospitalized as soon as she's pregnant because of constantly throwing up (I forget the name for that condition) so I doubt she'd be going on this tour if she were pregnant.


That crossed my mind too. We shall see.
I ssem to recall seeing her doing engagements prior to being ill, hitting a shot at hockey and we didn't know she was pregnant and an engagement in Germany I believe, She had a fringe cut and people were speculating if she was then (new hair, new baby) and sure enough, she was


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

That’s a gorgeous green.


----------



## chowlover2

William & Kate both look fabulous this tour!


----------



## Sharont2305

In Northern Pakistan, near the Afghan border


----------



## jehaga

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4565463


William should dress like this ALL the time. There’s just something sooooo pleasing about that outfit, aside from being culture-appropriate.


----------



## Sharont2305

Sharont2305 said:


> I think I've read they are Russell & Bromley


Correcting myself, from New Look


----------



## doni

They are both killing it in this trip. They somehow manage to look unmistakably regal but approachable at the same time. And happy to be there. They are really growing into their roles.


----------



## carmen56

Kate has made some gorgeous clothing choices on this trip - I loved the bluebell blue salwar kameez she wore yesterday.  I also loved how they coordinated their clothing last night, William looked wonderful in his shewani.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What exactly is the purpose of this trip though? Just a state visit? So far I've only seen articles about how amazing they look.


----------



## doni

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What exactly is the purpose of this trip though? Just a state visit? So far I've only seen articles about how amazing they look.


Pakistan is part of the Commonwealth, it’s an official royal tour.


----------



## Sharont2305

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What exactly is the purpose of this trip though? Just a state visit? So far I've only seen articles about how amazing they look.


It's not a state visit. It's a Royal tour. 
A state visit is when a head of state invites another head of state.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sharont2305 said:


> It's not a state visit. It's a Royal tour.
> A state visit is when a head of state invites another head of state.


Thank you.   
I learn so much on this site.


----------



## LittleStar88

Ahhhhh! They look like they are having so much fun on this visit, and both are looking fantastic!


----------



## floridamama

She looks so stunning in that emerald green & Will looks so handsome in that sherwani.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

They look so happy and in love, and not one hand hold or arm grabbing to prove it


----------



## redney

Someone needs to teach Kate how to hold her hands when walking or standing. In most pictures she is gripping her hand with the other at waist level, or using one hand to pull her hair back. It makes her look fidgety or less confident. Contrast this with other European royal women who let their arms and hands fall at their sides and rarely do they fiddle with their hair.


----------



## lanasyogamama

What beautiful pictures!!! The colors!!


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Someone needs to teach Kate how to hold her hands when walking or standing. In most pictures she is gripping her hand with the other at waist level, or using one hand to pull her hair back. It makes her look fidgety or less confident. Contrast this with other European royal women who let their arms and hands fall at their sides and rarely do they fiddle with their hair.


Yes, that niggles me too, and holding her clutch bag with two hands whilst walking look awkward. I've tried it and it feels awkward


----------



## lulu212121

Sharont2305 said:


> They look so happy and in love, and not one hand hold or arm grabbing to prove it


I thought the same, too. This tour has been nice. The pictures have been lovely without being over the top. I have learned a lot about the culture there as well.


----------



## anitalilac

Sharont2305 said:


> In Northern Pakistan, near the Afghan border


I would love to visit these mountainous  places, Central Asia and along the Silk Road...


----------



## doni

redney said:


> Someone needs to teach Kate how to hold her hands when walking or standing. In most pictures she is gripping her hand with the other at waist level, or using one hand to pull her hair back. It makes her look fidgety or less confident. Contrast this with other European royal women who let their arms and hands fall at their sides and rarely do they fiddle with their hair.


I think it may actually be the teaching that is behind those gestures. I believe she suffers from stage freight and has received professional assistance for it right? Holding your hands like that is a very typical recommendation in those cases as it helps with trembling and makes you feel less exposed, more protected, than arms on the side. Same for holding the clutch with both hands.


----------



## mdcx

These pics of Kate got me a bit emotional. She is such a good sport.
I understand they may be wearing bullet proof vests on this tour as it is fairly dangerous particularly at the Afghan border.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

So many good pics of William and Kate in this DM article. Pakistan has some truly majestic nature judging by earlier pics posted here.
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...iam-Kate-visit-Pakistans-Badshahi-Mosque.html


----------



## mrsinsyder

Kate seems like she’s actually absorbing all the amazing things going on around her and not worrying about hamming for the cameras. I love it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Kate speaking a few words in Urdu


----------



## LittleStar88

Love love LOVE everything about this tour. The scenery, the clothing... They seem to be truly engaged in every bit of it and enjoying and having fun. I wish it was a longer tour because I can't get enough!


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4566602
> View attachment 4566604
> View attachment 4566605
> View attachment 4566606
> View attachment 4566607
> View attachment 4566609
> View attachment 4566610


I really am impressed how they look so relaxed and happy and engaged in these photos. Last I heard, this is a fairly dangerous part of the country. I would have been so jumpy and anxious.


----------



## cafecreme15

LittleStar88 said:


> Love love LOVE everything about this tour. The scenery, the clothing... They seem to be truly engaged in every bit of it and enjoying and having fun. I wish it was a longer tour because I can't get enough!


This tour has been masterfully well done! Hats off to the organizers - such positive press.


----------



## cafecreme15

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So many good pics of William and Kate in this DM article. Pakistan has some truly majestic nature judging by earlier pics posted here.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...iam-Kate-visit-Pakistans-Badshahi-Mosque.html


Gorgeous pictures, thank you for sharing! Kate hitting the nail on the head with her outfits yet again. And is that red toe nail polish I spot?


----------



## Kodi325

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, that niggles me too, and holding her clutch bag with two hands whilst walking look awkward. I've tried it and it feels awkward


niggles. i like you, thanks for the new word. 

Kodi-


----------



## Sharont2305

Kodi325 said:


> niggles. i like you, thanks for the new word.
> 
> Kodi-


Lol, you're very welcome


----------



## Clearblueskies

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So many good pics of William and Kate in this DM article. Pakistan has some truly majestic nature judging by earlier pics posted here.
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...iam-Kate-visit-Pakistans-Badshahi-Mosque.html


What fabulous pictures, they look relaxed and happy.


----------



## momtok

Sharont2305 said:


> Lol, you're very welcome


"Niggle" is a British word, right?  I recall Maddie (Caroline Quentin) using it a couple times in Jonathan Creek.  "Three Gamblers" in particular, while in the basement, she talks about something she'd seen "niggling at the back of her mind".


----------



## Clearblueskies

momtok said:


> "Niggle" is a British word, right?  I recall Maddie (Caroline Quentin) using it a couple times in Jonathan Creek.  "Three Gamblers" in particular, while in the basement, she talks about something she'd seen "niggling at the back of her mind".


Yes, in common use.


----------



## Sharont2305

niggle verb (WORRY)
to worry someone slightly, usually for a long time:
I just can't remember his name - it's been niggling me for a couple of weeks.
One thought kept niggling at her.

niggle verb (CRITICIZE)
to criticize someone about small details or give too much attention to details:
She niggles endlessly over the exact pronunciation.
The accounts department is niggling me for ten pence they say I owe them.

niggle noun (CRITICISM)
a small criticism:
I do have a few minor niggles about the book, but generally it's very good.


----------



## cafecreme15

Apparently the RAF aircraft carrying the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and members of the press pool had to abort its landing in Islamabad and return to Lahore due to bad weather.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

anitalilac said:


> I would love to visit these mountainous  places, Central Asia and along the Silk Road...



Agree. And the Khyber Pass.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous pictures, thank you for sharing! Kate hitting the nail on the head with her outfits yet again. And is that red toe nail polish I spot?


I don't know if people outside the EU can access the link to see all the pics? Daily Mail actually posted a closeup of the royal feet but unfortunately it doesn't show what shade of red nail polish Kate uses


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Two pretty princesses. Blessing to the little one that she'll be well soon.


----------



## Sharont2305

This is lovely.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> This is lovely.


----------



## megs0927

Her outfits on this tour have been some of the best I’ve seen her in to date. Not to mention she looks so comfortable yet dignified.


----------



## Sharont2305

Leaving Lahore Airport
Again, looking stunning


----------



## kemilia

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous pictures, thank you for sharing! Kate hitting the nail on the head with her outfits yet again. And is that red toe nail polish I spot?


Yes, I think that is red polish on her tootsies! She looks fabulous in everything on this tour.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## threadbender

Just lovely! Whomever is styling them is doing an incredible job. Plus, they truly look like they are enjoying themselves. Just very happy photos! They make me smile.


----------



## mrsinsyder

No bras hanging out, no wrinkled pants, it’s amazing. It’s like they respectfully chose their wardrobes.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## threadbender

What a contrast.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

This is the full news clip of the interview.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## rcy

love love love everything about this tour. they both seem totally at ease and engaged in their events. their appearances are on point (in other words, i LOVED everything she wore). what a great tour for them.


----------



## mrsinsyder

threadbender said:


> What a contrast.


It’s crazy. I had been thinking the Sussexes had done their best but this really made it clear they’re not even in the same league. They came out and completely dropped the mic.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yahoo news. Their flight sounds terrifying - over 2 hours of severe turbulence for what should have been a 20 minute flight.

"Kate said she and William were “hugely grateful” to the RAF pilot and crew who looked after the royal couple on their aborted flight.

Kate told reporters on Friday, “We were looked after so wonderfully by the RAF who did a great job. Hugely grateful to everyone”

“I think it was quite an adventure really, it was pretty bumpy up there. We were looked after so wonderfully by the RAF who did a great job liaising with everyone and got us home safely.”


----------



## Sharont2305

rcy said:


> love love love everything about this tour. they both seem totally at ease and engaged in their events. their appearances are on point (in other words, i LOVED everything she wore). what a great tour for them.


You can see that every outfit was meticulously planned, as does every tour they've done, whereas with the Sussex tour its as though Meghan went through her wardrobe and thought this'll do, this'll do etc.


----------



## Flatsy

Sharont2305 said:


> You can see that every outfit was meticulously planned, as does every tour they've done, whereas with the Sussex tour its as though Meghan went through her wardrobe and thought this'll do, this'll do etc.


Kate really demonstrated how much can be communicated nonverbally via clothing choice.  She showed a lot of respect for the host country and showed that she cared enough to put a good deal of thought into each choice.  And she looked impeccably groomed at all times.  She looked like royalty.

What Meghan communicated was: "I'm intentionally dressing down for this trip, and I'm going to show how down to earth I am by looking unkempt."


----------



## mrsinsyder

Flatsy said:


> Kate really demonstrated how much can be communicated nonverbally via clothing choice.  She showed a lot of respect for the host country and showed that she cared enough to put a good deal of thought into each choice.  And she looked impeccably groomed at all times.  She looked like royalty.
> 
> What Meghan communicated was: "I'm intentionally dressing down for this trip, and I'm going to show how down to earth I am by looking unkempt."


Even her whole “I won’t wear my ring” thing was so odd. I volunteer a lot with low income people and I don’t wear my LV bags or anything conspicuous, but everyone knows she’s royalty. It came across as very condescending to me, like she had to make conscious choices to try and be “normal.”


----------



## Flatsy

mrsinsyder said:


> . I volunteer a lot with low income people and I don’t wear my LV bags or anything conspicuous, *but everyone knows she’s royalty*.


Yeah, I had this conversation with my sister because she's a social worker who faces the same dilemma.  We agreed that royal engagement rings are a trademark and not something that royals can intermittently pretend don't exist, nor would anyone want them to.  Part of the fun of meeting a duchess would be getting a glimpse of the ring up close.  

Meghan and Harry spent their trip pretending they are front-line humanitarian workers and not royalty.  They should be embracing their royal role.  That's why they were there.

I think W&K have got the balance exactly right - they are still able to connect with people and be sensitive, without pretending to be something they aren't.


----------



## kemilia

mrsinsyder said:


> No bras hanging out, no wrinkled pants, it’s amazing. It’s like they respectfully chose their wardrobes.


These 2 are a class act all the way.


----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4568275
> View attachment 4568277
> View attachment 4568278
> View attachment 4568280


Kate wears things that fit so well, the simplicity of these outfits is beautiful. William looks nice too, of course.


----------



## kemilia

mrsinsyder said:


> Even her whole “I won’t wear my ring” thing was so odd. I volunteer a lot with low income people and I don’t wear my LV bags or anything conspicuous, but everyone knows she’s royalty. It came across as very condescending to me, like she had to make conscious choices to try and be “normal.”


Was it ever reported why M didn't wear her e-ring? I thought that was so odd, it's a pretty low key ring as the current e-rings go.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

More photos of their unannounced second visit to the SOS children's village.

When it comes to jam-packed Royal tours, meticulous scheduling, planned months in advance, is everything.
And William paid tribute to his wife's camera skills, highlighting their visit earlier on Wednesday to the Chiatibo glacier in Broghil National Park, northern Pakistan, to see the effects of climate change. 

'She likes taking lots of pictures,' he said. 'She does a few portraits, but mostly landscapes. When we went to see the glacier, she took some great photos up there.' 

The five-day tour, which ended on Friday, has been judged a triumph. Despite tight security, the couple were relaxed, joking with dignitaries, locals and the press corps.
On Friday morning, the couple again chose to change their schedule, in order to return to an orphanage at the SOS Children's Village they had visited the previous day, because they felt they had only 'touched the surface'.

Sitting cross-legged on the bare floor, Kate helped children to paint a mural, saying: 'I do lots of drawing at home with my children.'

And when one youngster mentioned England, Kate replied: 'You'll have to come and see us.' The Duke then led the children in an impromptu game of cricket.Kate had the children in giggles by feigning pain after being inadvertently hit on the neck with a foam ball by William, before the prince joked: 'She's my wife, so I can just about get away with it.



Kate and William spotted the v

Enthralled, the Duchess asked the car they were travelling in to stop so she and William could meet the villagers – and one family promptly invited them to visit their home, a simple hut.






The Duchess of Cambridge applauds while playing cricket Friday during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan




Warm welcome: Kate and William were invited into the home of a family they had just met by the roadside




The Duchess of Cambridge plays cricket Friday during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan




Duchess of Cambridge talks to two young girls during a visit to the SOS Village on Saturday




The Duchess of Cambridge joins in a drawing session during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan




Duke of Cambridge (pictured) joined in a game of cricket during the visit, where he played alongside a boy who seemed to be enjoying the game




The duchess smiled as she knelt down to talk to one girl during the visit. They met several groups of children during the day




The Duke knelt down and rolled up his sleeves to get involved in the painting session where he watched two of the children creating the work of art




Animated: The Duke of Cambridge raised a hand as he joined in a game of cricket during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore




The five-day tour, which ended on Friday, has been judged a triumph. Despite tight security, the couple were relaxed, joking with dignitaries, locals and the press corps




The Duchess of Cambridge plays cricket Friday during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan




The Duchess of Cambridge concentrated as she hit the ball during the trip on Friday. She even kept her heels on as she got involved in the sport
Despite raised eyebrows from aides and the Pakistani military, who have been helping to guard Kate and William during the tour, the pair entered the one-room home, accompanied only by a translator.


Inside, the family explained to the couple how they live without running water and electricity and are confined to their home for half of the year due to snow and freezing temperatures.

The Duchess – a keen photographer who has taken many official pictures of her children – then borrowed a Fujifilm camera from an aide to take pictures of the grandmother, mother and daughter. 

Describing the encounter, the Duchess said: 'It was fantastic to meet these people living in such a remote place.

'They were so hospitable, offering William and me a cup of tea.

'It was a very special moment. They had no idea who we were, which gave us a chance to see a different side of Pakistan.

'We really enjoyed the day in the mountains and meeting so many of the local people in the Kalash village, [it was] a real privilege to see a different way of life.' 

But the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge ripped up the timetable for their high-profile Pakistantour – to visit the home of a family they met by the side of the road.

Kate and William spotted the villagers as the Royal convoy was threading its way through the remote Wakhan region as they travelled back from visiting a glacier in the Hindu Kush mountain range.

Enthralled, the Duchess asked the car they were travelling in to stop so she and William could meet the villagers – and one family promptly invited them to visit their home, a simple hut.


----------



## Chloe302225

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4569224
> View attachment 4569225
> View attachment 4569226
> View attachment 4569227
> View attachment 4569228
> View attachment 4569229
> View attachment 4569230
> 
> 
> More photos of their unannounced second visit to the SOS children's village.
> 
> When it comes to jam-packed Royal tours, meticulous scheduling, planned months in advance, is everything.
> And William paid tribute to his wife's camera skills, highlighting their visit earlier on Wednesday to the Chiatibo glacier in Broghil National Park, northern Pakistan, to see the effects of climate change.
> 
> 'She likes taking lots of pictures,' he said. 'She does a few portraits, but mostly landscapes. When we went to see the glacier, she took some great photos up there.'
> 
> The five-day tour, which ended on Friday, has been judged a triumph. Despite tight security, the couple were relaxed, joking with dignitaries, locals and the press corps.
> On Friday morning, the couple again chose to change their schedule, in order to return to an orphanage at the SOS Children's Village they had visited the previous day, because they felt they had only 'touched the surface'.
> 
> Sitting cross-legged on the bare floor, Kate helped children to paint a mural, saying: 'I do lots of drawing at home with my children.'
> 
> And when one youngster mentioned England, Kate replied: 'You'll have to come and see us.' The Duke then led the children in an impromptu game of cricket.Kate had the children in giggles by feigning pain after being inadvertently hit on the neck with a foam ball by William, before the prince joked: 'She's my wife, so I can just about get away with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate and William spotted the v
> 
> Enthralled, the Duchess asked the car they were travelling in to stop so she and William could meet the villagers – and one family promptly invited them to visit their home, a simple hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge applauds while playing cricket Friday during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warm welcome: Kate and William were invited into the home of a family they had just met by the roadside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge plays cricket Friday during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duchess of Cambridge talks to two young girls during a visit to the SOS Village on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge joins in a drawing session during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke of Cambridge (pictured) joined in a game of cricket during the visit, where he played alongside a boy who seemed to be enjoying the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The duchess smiled as she knelt down to talk to one girl during the visit. They met several groups of children during the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duke knelt down and rolled up his sleeves to get involved in the painting session where he watched two of the children creating the work of art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animated: The Duke of Cambridge raised a hand as he joined in a game of cricket during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The five-day tour, which ended on Friday, has been judged a triumph. Despite tight security, the couple were relaxed, joking with dignitaries, locals and the press corps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge plays cricket Friday during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge concentrated as she hit the ball during the trip on Friday. She even kept her heels on as she got involved in the sport
> Despite raised eyebrows from aides and the Pakistani military, who have been helping to guard Kate and William during the tour, the pair entered the one-room home, accompanied only by a translator.
> 
> 
> Inside, the family explained to the couple how they live without running water and electricity and are confined to their home for half of the year due to snow and freezing temperatures.
> 
> The Duchess – a keen photographer who has taken many official pictures of her children – then borrowed a Fujifilm camera from an aide to take pictures of the grandmother, mother and daughter.
> 
> Describing the encounter, the Duchess said: 'It was fantastic to meet these people living in such a remote place.
> 
> 'They were so hospitable, offering William and me a cup of tea.
> 
> 'It was a very special moment. They had no idea who we were, which gave us a chance to see a different side of Pakistan.
> 
> 'We really enjoyed the day in the mountains and meeting so many of the local people in the Kalash village, [it was] a real privilege to see a different way of life.'
> But the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge ripped up the timetable for their high-profile Pakistantour – to visit the home of a family they met by the side of the road.
> 
> Kate and William spotted the villagers as the Royal convoy was threading its way through the remote Wakhan region as they travelled back from visiting a glacier in the Hindu Kush mountain range.
> 
> Enthralled, the Duchess asked the car they were travelling in to stop so she and William could meet the villagers – and one family promptly invited them to visit their home, a simple hut.




The editing of this one was a little hard to do on my phone.


----------



## GoStanford

Chloe302225 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge plays cricket Friday during a visit to the SOS Village at Lahore in Pakistan




Thank you for sharing the photos.  The photos of their outfits are great (well, I guess Catherine did most of the fashion outreach on this trip) and overall I think the black-and-white outfit above is my favorite.  How nice to see the color coordination and symbolism in the outfits!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...estate.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead

A link to an upcoming documentary featuring Charles and William about the Duchy of Cornwall.


----------



## gracekelly

Not only was all of Kate's clothing beautiful, but almost all of it looked extremely comfortable.  I really wouldn't mind having some of the long coats and the tunic tops and pants in my closet!  What a splendid job all around and the two of them and the country should be very proud.  It was obvious that the Pakistanis appreciated every moment of their being there as did the Cambridges.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

This tour was 100% perfection. Thank goodness for them both.


----------



## gracekelly

I think my favorite picture of the tour was the tea party with the little girl at the cancer ward.  It was so sweet and loved how William played along. The tiaras were the best touch of all.    It reminded me of my tea parties with my younger brother and my mom.


----------



## Jayne1

kemilia said:


> Was it ever reported why M didn't wear her e-ring? I thought that was so odd, it's a pretty low key ring as the current e-rings go.


Her updated ring from a few months ago is bigger than the original though... isn't it?

If we're talking strictly frivolous fashion -- I just don't like Kate's shoes this trip. Is there anything else that would have worked with the outfits?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Jayne1 said:


> Her updated ring from a few months ago is bigger than the original though... isn't it?
> 
> If we're talking strictly frivolous fashion -- I just don't like Kate's shoes this trip. Is there anything else that would have worked with the outfits?


I almost never like her shoes tbh


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Her updated ring from a few months ago is bigger than the original though... isn't it?
> 
> If we're talking strictly frivolous fashion -- I just don't like Kate's shoes this trip. Is there anything else that would have worked with the outfits?


Agree. I figured they must be traditional for the area?


----------



## lulu212121

gracekelly said:


> I think my favorite picture of the tour was the tea party with the little girl at the cancer ward.  It was so sweet and loved how William played along. The tiaras were the best touch of all.    It reminded me of my tea parties with my younger brother and my mom.


Me, too!  There were really a lot of great moments captured on this tour.


----------



## lulu212121

Will there be a documentary of this Royal Tour?


----------



## Sharont2305

lulu212121 said:


> Will there be a documentary of this Royal Tour?


I would hope so, we usually get one when they've done a tour abroad.


----------



## anitalilac

gracekelly said:


> Not only was all of Kate's clothing beautiful, but almost all of it looked extremely comfortable.  I really wouldn't mind having some of the long coats and the tunic tops and pants in my closet!  What a splendid job all around and the two of them and the country should be very proud.  It was obvious that the Pakistanis appreciated every moment of their being there as did the Cambridges.


me too! In fact I went to my favorite fabric store and asked the owner if he carries fabrics ( cotton ) in the color  Blue Tunic she wore . Alas he doesn't but promised he will try to order next year because he has a feeling this particular shade of blue will be popular


----------



## Sophisticatted

I’ve heard that blue is Camilla’s favorite color, and it seems like Catherine likes it as well.  I’m beginning to think of it as “the new red and purple”.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge hosted the finalists of the Radio 1 BBC Teen Hero Awards at Kensington Palace.


----------



## sdkitty

these two by just doing "their jobs" and behaving like royals are expected to behave (while looking great and appropriate) are (without trying) making Harry and his bride look bad


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> these two by just doing "their jobs" and behaving like royals are expected to behave (while looking great and appropriate) are (without trying) making Harry and his bride look bad


Oof, this is so true.


----------



## mrsinsyder

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-shes-seen-Sainsburys-self-service-tills.html

Royal fans have praised 'relatable' Kate Middleton after she's seen at a Sainsbury's self-service tills buying Halloween outfits for George and Charlotte.

Kate, 37, who was seen between 11am and noon this morning, was photographed at the self-service counter.

Wearing a black ensemble, Kate even asked some children what they were going to dress up as for Halloween while shopping at Sainsbury's in Hardwick, Cambridgeshire.

Social media users were also full of praise her for being in the supermarket, describing her as 'relatable.'

Mother-of-four Kathy Whittaker, 53, couldn't believe her eyes as Kate browsed Halloween outfits while a brawny six foot bodyguard lingered close by.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

If you didn't know Kate you would think she was born into Royalty that's how well she has played this role, I find her to always look so regal


----------



## mrsinsyder

She went through so much. The tabloids dragged her for years, the paparazzi chased her and even tried to make her crash her car, yet here she is.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Glitterandstuds said:


> If you didn't know Kate you would think she was born into Royalty that's how well she has played this role, I find her to always look so regal


She and William were both very very smart about the way she grew into the role. There's no doubt that in many ways, deliberate or not depending on which reports you believed, her upbringing groomed her. She may have been a commoner, but her parents gave her experiences that helped her understand how to act in situations with high expectations. Then, she and William were very smart in taking their time and easing her into the life she'd be living.  By the time she got married, she was certain that his life was what she wanted, and he was certain that he wanted to navigate it with her. 
It's wonderful and romantic to fantasize about getting swept up in love - but to make a marriage work takes so much more. To make a royal marriage work REALLY takes a lot more. Perhaps William learned from his uncle Edward, who also saw the benefit of a long courtship before getting married.  There seems to be a lesson here - for members of the royal family, the kind and loving thing to do may be to have long courtship periods where a potential spouse can truly get more of an understanding of what is involved in such a life ... get past the excitement and romance of a new relationship and make sure there is something solid there before getting married.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

I’m a long time lurker on this thread but my absolute favorite thing about this story has got to be “you think Kate would shop Waitrose or Harrods!”

I read the story at work and for some reason I could not stop laughing... it just tickled me for some reason.

She’s been popping up in regular stores for years so not sure why it was so funny, but man.... that lady and Kate saved what was a rough day for me...


----------



## hellosunshine

Question for the fans of the Cambridges - Do you think William would've married Kate if Diana was still alive?

I had a discussion with a friend about this today and we both came to a very similar conclusion but I am curious  on what people here think..


----------



## lulu212121

hellosunshine said:


> Question for the fans of the Cambridges - Do you think William would've married Kate if Diana was still alive?
> 
> I had a discussion with a friend about this today and we both came to a very similar conclusion but I am curious  on what people here think..


Yes.


----------



## chowlover2

I think he would of as well. I think he saw up close what he did not want in a woman. And I like Diana, but I thought both then and now she should have been home raising her sons and none of the mess that followed would have happened. They were both so young and really needed both parents. Thankfully William went totally against type and married Kate. Strong relationships with her whole family, the total opposite of his own upbringing. He didn’t jump into anything, I think he did everything right. Harry on the other hand...


----------



## myown

Glitterandstuds said:


> If you didn't know Kate you would think she was born into Royalty that's how well she has played this role, I find her to always look so regal


to be fair, she was raised to be upper class.
and she had a lot of royal training. 

but yes I agree. She took the role and she is living it.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Question for the fans of the Cambridges - Do you think William would've married Kate if Diana was still alive?
> 
> I had a discussion with a friend about this today and we both came to a very similar conclusion but I am curious  on what people here think..


Yes


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Question for the fans of the Cambridges - Do you think William would've married Kate if Diana was still alive?
> 
> I had a discussion with a friend about this today and we both came to a very similar conclusion but I am curious  on what people here think..


Yes, and I also think Catherine and Diana would have been close friends too.
Edited to add, I wonder what Diana would make of her other daughter in law?


----------



## Chloe302225

*Revealed: How Kate Middleton's stylist Natasha Archer picked outfits from a Pakistani brand on the UK high street before they were custom-made for the Duchess' historic royal tour*
*The Duchess of Cambridge was highly praised for her style during her historic royal tour to Pakistan along with her husband Prince William, but her 'secret weapon' stylist Natasha Archer had a large part to play. *
*
It was Natasha who introduced Kate to much-loved Pakistani designer Maheen Khan after finding her designs at O'Nitaa, in London's Chelsea Green, and getting in touch with the 74-year-old to create some custom-made pieces for the royal.

Speaking exclusively to FEMAIL, she said: 'Natasha picked up a lot of outfits for approval, including the teal outfit before she went back and asked O'Nitaa for my contact details.

'Then Natasha approached me and asked if I had the teal in a smaller size. It was lucky that I had one in stock as I don't believe in machine embroidery.'

Maheen, who has been described Coco Chanel of the East, was responsible for three of the duchess's ensembles during the tour. 
Maheen created a bespoke blue kurta and trousers, hand embroidered in white silk and pearls, for the duchess to wear when visiting Islamabad's Model College. 

'It was quite simple as I was given a brief but allowed the freedom to create what I thought would be appropriate,' she revealed.

They didn't give me any firm directions - they gave me a brief and left it to me. I chose an existing graphic for the neckline embroidery.

'I was very taken with her wedding dress: it was simple and beautiful. She has a long swan-like neck, like a ballerina. So, when they asked me to do a bespoke outfit, I instinctively created a neckline like her wedding dress.' 
And Kate turned to the award-winning designer, who has worked on the 1984 TV extravaganza Jewel in the Crown and musical The Phantom of the Opera, throughout the remainder of the five-day trip.

The royal teamed an emerald green tunic coat by British favourite Catherine Walker with a pair of slim-white trousers by Maheen when meeting Prime Minister Imran Khan. 

And, for a visit to Lahore's famed Badshahi Mosque, she chose a teal silk chiffon kaftan, matching slim trousers and dupatta, embroidered with gold silk phulkari, or flower work, to resemble the hills of Northern Pakistan.

'You cannot begin to imagine my excitement,' Maheen explained. 'I had no idea when or if at all she would wear any of them, so it was nothing short of a suspense movie. I was like a kid in a candy store.
'You could not have moved me from the television with a roller coaster. The Duchess looked so gorgeous, relaxed and comfortable.

'The periwinkle blue had hit all the right spots. And the teal chiffon, with its soft flowing silhouette was so perfect for the mosque visit.' 

Maheen began her career as a costume designer in 1972, working for a series of international theatrical and television productions including Sweeney Todd, Elizabeth and Elizabeth: The Golden Age.

She is the CEO of Pakistan's Fashion Week, where she shows her collections, and has also held a fashion show at Milan Fashion Week.

'When I started out 10 years ago, that's the one thing I said was my goal: that I was going to dress the royals,' she added. 'It's unbelievable how it all turned around.

What gives me a lot of pride for my team is that my clothes fit her. My team was brilliant. I have a master-cutter who is uneducated, grew up dirt poor and unschooled in Lahore. He was very naughty and refused to go to school.

'His parents sent him to me to be apprenticed. I started teaching him out to stitch. He's a grandfather today and he's my head cutter. He's dyslexic to boot but he's absolutely brilliant. It's not always an education that gets you somewhere.'

Maheen said it was a 'dream come true' to make clothes for Kate and to meet her and Prince William at an intimate reception in Islamabad during their tour.

The designer was amongst a group of 50 people from the music, dance, fashion and art industries, invited to the party, hosted by British High Commissioner at the Pakistan Monument. 

'It was all done very methodically,' she said. 'I was at table number three. We were introduced to them by one of the British High Commission officials.

William kept smiling graciously, saying: "Nice to meet you," while his wife did all the talking. We discussed the clothes, of course, how she loved them and how well they fitted.

'She said to me: "Thank you for the beautiful clothes." I was really chuffed because she moved towards me with a smile and said softly: "The trousers fit so well."

It was the biggest compliment she could give me because they are the hardest thing to make. It was such a lovely and genuine thing to say. "Thank you so much", I replied. "That's the nicest thing you could say".

She continued: 'It was like a dream come true. I've always had such a fascination with the Royal family – my youngest aunt stood all night in the rain to watch the Coronation.

 'I was struck by what a beautiful couple they are. Such grace. It was just wonderful meeting them. They were friendly and normal. They made you feel comfortable.

'I did feel a bit emotional looking at him because of his mother. For me, Diana is an icon for women all over the world. Not just the way she dressed but the person she was and the journey she had - it's the journey of all women.' 


*


----------



## Hobbsy

She puts on a good front for a woman with a cheating husband.


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## Jayne1

hellosunshine said:


> Question for the fans of the Cambridges - Do you think William would've married Kate if Diana was still alive?
> 
> I had a discussion with a friend about this today and we both came to a very similar conclusion but I am curious  on what people here think..


Good question.

I guess yes, no matter what, he would want the exact opposite of his mother, since he knew it best to be with a drama free woman.


----------



## White Orchid

Any seamstresses on board?
*
'Then Natasha approached me and asked if I had the teal in a smaller size. It was lucky that I had one in stock as I don't believe in machine embroidery.'*


----------



## Chloe302225

White Orchid said:


> Any seamstresses on board?
> *
> 'Then Natasha approached me and asked if I had the teal in a smaller size. It was lucky that I had one in stock as I don't believe in machine embroidery.'*



I think this refers to prior preparations for the tour before everything was sent to Kate as the finished product. Kate only brought her hairstylist with her.


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Any seamstresses on board?
> *
> 'Then Natasha approached me and asked if I had the teal in a smaller size. It was lucky that I had one in stock as I don't believe in machine embroidery.'*


It sounds like the embroideries on the clothes by that designer are hand-embroidered and because of the time it would take to finish each piece, she would only have limited amounts of her designs in different sizes and lucky she had one smaller size in stock for Kate because if one would have to have been made with short notice machine embroidery would take a fraction of the time it would to be hand embroidered, but it seems the designer doesn't believe or like to use embroidery machines to create her pieces. I get it, beautiful hand embroidery is just so special. 
I'm guessing she's talking about the stunning teal outfit with the gold embroidery Kate wore to visit the mosque.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I just love how much this all meant to her. It’s amazing how an every day thing for one person can just change someone else’s life.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe302225 said:


> *Revealed: How Kate Middleton's stylist Natasha Archer picked outfits from a Pakistani brand on the UK high street before they were custom-made for the Duchess' historic royal tour*
> *The Duchess of Cambridge was highly praised for her style during her historic royal tour to Pakistan along with her husband Prince William, but her 'secret weapon' stylist Natasha Archer had a large part to play. *
> 
> *It was Natasha who introduced Kate to much-loved Pakistani designer Maheen Khan after finding her designs at O'Nitaa, in London's Chelsea Green, and getting in touch with the 74-year-old to create some custom-made pieces for the royal.*
> 
> *Speaking exclusively to FEMAIL, she said: 'Natasha picked up a lot of outfits for approval, including the teal outfit before she went back and asked O'Nitaa for my contact details.*
> 
> *'Then Natasha approached me and asked if I had the teal in a smaller size. It was lucky that I had one in stock as I don't believe in machine embroidery.'*
> 
> *Maheen, who has been described Coco Chanel of the East, was responsible for three of the duchess's ensembles during the tour. *
> *Maheen created a bespoke blue kurta and trousers, hand embroidered in white silk and pearls, for the duchess to wear when visiting Islamabad's Model College. *
> 
> *'It was quite simple as I was given a brief but allowed the freedom to create what I thought would be appropriate,' she revealed.*
> 
> *They didn't give me any firm directions - they gave me a brief and left it to me. I chose an existing graphic for the neckline embroidery.*
> 
> *'I was very taken with her wedding dress: it was simple and beautiful. She has a long swan-like neck, like a ballerina. So, when they asked me to do a bespoke outfit, I instinctively created a neckline like her wedding dress.' *
> *And Kate turned to the award-winning designer, who has worked on the 1984 TV extravaganza Jewel in the Crown and musical The Phantom of the Opera, throughout the remainder of the five-day trip.*
> 
> *The royal teamed an emerald green tunic coat by British favourite Catherine Walker with a pair of slim-white trousers by Maheen when meeting Prime Minister Imran Khan. *
> 
> *And, for a visit to Lahore's famed Badshahi Mosque, she chose a teal silk chiffon kaftan, matching slim trousers and dupatta, embroidered with gold silk phulkari, or flower work, to resemble the hills of Northern Pakistan.*
> 
> *'You cannot begin to imagine my excitement,' Maheen explained. 'I had no idea when or if at all she would wear any of them, so it was nothing short of a suspense movie. I was like a kid in a candy store.*
> *'You could not have moved me from the television with a roller coaster. The Duchess looked so gorgeous, relaxed and comfortable.*
> 
> *'The periwinkle blue had hit all the right spots. And the teal chiffon, with its soft flowing silhouette was so perfect for the mosque visit.' *
> 
> *Maheen began her career as a costume designer in 1972, working for a series of international theatrical and television productions including Sweeney Todd, Elizabeth and Elizabeth: The Golden Age.*
> 
> *She is the CEO of Pakistan's Fashion Week, where she shows her collections, and has also held a fashion show at Milan Fashion Week.*
> 
> *'When I started out 10 years ago, that's the one thing I said was my goal: that I was going to dress the royals,' she added. 'It's unbelievable how it all turned around.*
> 
> *What gives me a lot of pride for my team is that my clothes fit her. My team was brilliant. I have a master-cutter who is uneducated, grew up dirt poor and unschooled in Lahore. He was very naughty and refused to go to school.*
> 
> *'His parents sent him to me to be apprenticed. I started teaching him out to stitch. He's a grandfather today and he's my head cutter. He's dyslexic to boot but he's absolutely brilliant. It's not always an education that gets you somewhere.'*
> 
> *Maheen said it was a 'dream come true' to make clothes for Kate and to meet her and Prince William at an intimate reception in Islamabad during their tour.*
> 
> *The designer was amongst a group of 50 people from the music, dance, fashion and art industries, invited to the party, hosted by British High Commissioner at the Pakistan Monument. *
> 
> *'It was all done very methodically,' she said. 'I was at table number three. We were introduced to them by one of the British High Commission officials.*
> 
> *William kept smiling graciously, saying: "Nice to meet you," while his wife did all the talking. We discussed the clothes, of course, how she loved them and how well they fitted.*
> 
> *'She said to me: "Thank you for the beautiful clothes." I was really chuffed because she moved towards me with a smile and said softly: "The trousers fit so well."*
> 
> *It was the biggest compliment she could give me because they are the hardest thing to make. It was such a lovely and genuine thing to say. "Thank you so much", I replied. "That's the nicest thing you could say".*
> 
> *She continued: 'It was like a dream come true. I've always had such a fascination with the Royal family – my youngest aunt stood all night in the rain to watch the Coronation.*
> 
> * 'I was struck by what a beautiful couple they are. Such grace. It was just wonderful meeting them. They were friendly and normal. They made you feel comfortable.*
> 
> *'I did feel a bit emotional looking at him because of his mother. For me, Diana is an icon for women all over the world. Not just the way she dressed but the person she was and the journey she had - it's the journey of all women.'*


Great article. Her clothes were gorgeous,every one of them. I didn't even know the name of Kate's stylist until now - I Googled her and she is a beautiful woman with a great personal style. I can see how she picks lovely items for Kate, too.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> *Revealed: How Kate Middleton's stylist Natasha Archer picked outfits from a Pakistani brand on the UK high street before they were custom-made for the Duchess' historic royal tour*
> *The Duchess of Cambridge was highly praised for her style during her historic royal tour to Pakistan along with her husband Prince William, but her 'secret weapon' stylist Natasha Archer had a large part to play. *
> 
> *It was Natasha who introduced Kate to much-loved Pakistani designer Maheen Khan after finding her designs at O'Nitaa, in London's Chelsea Green, and getting in touch with the 74-year-old to create some custom-made pieces for the royal.*
> 
> *Speaking exclusively to FEMAIL, she said: 'Natasha picked up a lot of outfits for approval, including the teal outfit before she went back and asked O'Nitaa for my contact details.*
> 
> *'Then Natasha approached me and asked if I had the teal in a smaller size. It was lucky that I had one in stock as I don't believe in machine embroidery.'*
> 
> *Maheen, who has been described Coco Chanel of the East, was responsible for three of the duchess's ensembles during the tour. *
> *Maheen created a bespoke blue kurta and trousers, hand embroidered in white silk and pearls, for the duchess to wear when visiting Islamabad's Model College. *
> 
> *'It was quite simple as I was given a brief but allowed the freedom to create what I thought would be appropriate,' she revealed.*
> 
> *They didn't give me any firm directions - they gave me a brief and left it to me. I chose an existing graphic for the neckline embroidery.*
> 
> *'I was very taken with her wedding dress: it was simple and beautiful. She has a long swan-like neck, like a ballerina. So, when they asked me to do a bespoke outfit, I instinctively created a neckline like her wedding dress.' *
> *And Kate turned to the award-winning designer, who has worked on the 1984 TV extravaganza Jewel in the Crown and musical The Phantom of the Opera, throughout the remainder of the five-day trip.*
> 
> *The royal teamed an emerald green tunic coat by British favourite Catherine Walker with a pair of slim-white trousers by Maheen when meeting Prime Minister Imran Khan. *
> 
> *And, for a visit to Lahore's famed Badshahi Mosque, she chose a teal silk chiffon kaftan, matching slim trousers and dupatta, embroidered with gold silk phulkari, or flower work, to resemble the hills of Northern Pakistan.*
> 
> *'You cannot begin to imagine my excitement,' Maheen explained. 'I had no idea when or if at all she would wear any of them, so it was nothing short of a suspense movie. I was like a kid in a candy store.*
> *'You could not have moved me from the television with a roller coaster. The Duchess looked so gorgeous, relaxed and comfortable.*
> 
> *'The periwinkle blue had hit all the right spots. And the teal chiffon, with its soft flowing silhouette was so perfect for the mosque visit.' *
> 
> *Maheen began her career as a costume designer in 1972, working for a series of international theatrical and television productions including Sweeney Todd, Elizabeth and Elizabeth: The Golden Age.*
> 
> *She is the CEO of Pakistan's Fashion Week, where she shows her collections, and has also held a fashion show at Milan Fashion Week.*
> 
> *'When I started out 10 years ago, that's the one thing I said was my goal: that I was going to dress the royals,' she added. 'It's unbelievable how it all turned around.*
> 
> *What gives me a lot of pride for my team is that my clothes fit her. My team was brilliant. I have a master-cutter who is uneducated, grew up dirt poor and unschooled in Lahore. He was very naughty and refused to go to school.*
> 
> *'His parents sent him to me to be apprenticed. I started teaching him out to stitch. He's a grandfather today and he's my head cutter. He's dyslexic to boot but he's absolutely brilliant. It's not always an education that gets you somewhere.'*
> 
> *Maheen said it was a 'dream come true' to make clothes for Kate and to meet her and Prince William at an intimate reception in Islamabad during their tour.*
> 
> *The designer was amongst a group of 50 people from the music, dance, fashion and art industries, invited to the party, hosted by British High Commissioner at the Pakistan Monument. *
> 
> *'It was all done very methodically,' she said. 'I was at table number three. We were introduced to them by one of the British High Commission officials.*
> 
> *William kept smiling graciously, saying: "Nice to meet you," while his wife did all the talking. We discussed the clothes, of course, how she loved them and how well they fitted.*
> 
> *'She said to me: "Thank you for the beautiful clothes." I was really chuffed because she moved towards me with a smile and said softly: "The trousers fit so well."*
> 
> *It was the biggest compliment she could give me because they are the hardest thing to make. It was such a lovely and genuine thing to say. "Thank you so much", I replied. "That's the nicest thing you could say".*
> 
> *She continued: 'It was like a dream come true. I've always had such a fascination with the Royal family – my youngest aunt stood all night in the rain to watch the Coronation.*
> 
> * 'I was struck by what a beautiful couple they are. Such grace. It was just wonderful meeting them. They were friendly and normal. They made you feel comfortable.*
> 
> *'I did feel a bit emotional looking at him because of his mother. For me, Diana is an icon for women all over the world. Not just the way she dressed but the person she was and the journey she had - it's the journey of all women.' *


great article....sounds like they did all this without fittings...turned out beautifully


----------



## HiromiT

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Great article. Her clothes were gorgeous,every one of them. I didn't even know the name of Kate's stylist until now - I Googled her and she is a beautiful woman with a great personal style. I can see how she picks lovely items for Kate, too.


I googled her too and agree she has a great eye. Also, her husband Chris Jackson is a photographer for the BRF and he has posted some wonderful photos on his IG @chrisjacksongetty.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## White Orchid

Thanks Lou 


Lounorada said:


> It sounds like the embroideries on the clothes by that designer are hand-embroidered and because of the time it would take to finish each piece, she would only have limited amounts of her designs in different sizes and lucky she had one smaller size in stock for Kate because if one would have to have been made with short notice machine embroidery would take a fraction of the time it would to be hand embroidered, but it seems the designer doesn't believe or like to use embroidery machines to create her pieces. I get it, beautiful hand embroidery is just so special.
> I'm guessing she's talking about the stunning teal outfit with the gold embroidery Kate wore to visit the mosque.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunday Sun magazine devoted to Kate tomorrow wondering anyone else will try and grab the front pages?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Thanks Lou


My pleasure @White Orchid


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate quietly enjoys a visit to the pub with the 'school-run mums' thanks to secret entrance 'previously installed for Prince Harry'

It's been a long time since Kate was able to wander along to the pub for a tipple or two with friends without anyone noticing.
But she managed to do just that when she joined fellow ‘school-run mums’ at a drinks party in Chelsea – and she owes it all to a secret entrance that, legend has it, was installed especially for Harry.

Although the venue – the Hollywood Arms – sounds uber-glamorous, it is actually pretty low-key, with regulars drawn by its lazy weekend brunches and Sunday roasts.

Kate was there last month to attend a ‘meet and greet’ drinks party, held each year for parents of new pupils at the Thomas’s school in Battersea. Her daughter Charlotte, four, joined in September.

Kate was able to attend the event thanks to a special entrance at the Hollywood Arms. Using the doorway in a rear alley meant Kate could pass in and out without someone recording it on their smartphone.
With just one Royal protection officer keeping a discreet eye on the festivities, Kate is said to have enjoyed a few drinks and was relaxed in the company of her new pals.

The group used a private salon, called the Boulevard Bar, which costs £2,500 to hire and can hold up to 80 people.

According to my sources, the secret entrance was originally installed for Harry during his bachelor days.

Although the pub is quite restrained these days, it used to be the place to be seen for Chelsea socialites.

At that time it was owned by Willow Crossley and her now husband Charlie. They lived above the premises and hosted wild parties every week.

The couple sold the pub in 2015 and Willow turned her attentions to floral designs – she was responsible for the flower arrangements for Prince Harry and Meghan’s wedding reception.

It seems to me that Kate is showing all the signs of being as laid back as the Queen when she is off duty.

It’s quite a feat for a senior Royal to avoid making a song and dance in public… particularly when they are attending a song and dance!


----------



## Sharont2305

Lady Kitty Spencer as a child. Princess Charlotte is the image of her.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at an engagement today for the launch of the National Emergency Trust.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke of Cambridge will go on tour to Oman and Kuwait solo from December 1st to 4th.


----------



## green.bee

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4584857
> View attachment 4584858
> View attachment 4584860
> View attachment 4584861
> View attachment 4584863
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at an engagement today for the launch of the National Emergency Trust.


I like the last picture - she looks beautiful!


----------



## daisychainz

Chloe302225 said:


> The Duke of Cambridge will go on tour to Oman and Kuwait solo from December 1st to 4th.


I hope we get lots of photos. Oh, just him... lol.. no lovely photos of her outfits.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mrsinsyder

Kate looks very fresh today.


----------



## Florasun

green.bee said:


> I like the last picture - she looks beautiful!



I agree!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have joined other members of the Royal Family at the Festival of Remembrance.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Ugh her hair is amazing. They look great.


----------



## queennadine

She gets more beautiful and poised all the time


----------



## jcnc

Does anyone know the significance of 1 poppy vs 3 ?


----------



## jblended

jcnc said:


> Does anyone know the significance of 1 poppy vs 3 ?



1 poppy is the usual, but the Queen has been known to wear more poppies to represent each branch of the military: Army, Navy, RAF, Civil Defense and Women.
Other members of the BRF do the same, and it varies. Kate may wear 1 poppy on one day, then 3 poppies the next. Perhaps related to the event they're attending on the day, or just whatever suits the outfit better? No actual clue as to why they switch it up.


----------



## myown

I don’t like that Hairthing she wears


----------



## Sharont2305

queennadine said:


> She gets more beautiful and poised all the time


Yep, like the Queen she will be one day.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4586851
> View attachment 4586853
> View attachment 4586855
> View attachment 4586858
> View attachment 4586859
> View attachment 4586860
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have joined other members of the Royal Family at the Festival of Remembrance.


I really like this look. So simple but, elegant and appropriate for the occasion. The headband is a nice touch.
They are such a good looking couple.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join members of the Royal Family at Remembrance Sunday.


----------



## jcnc

jblended said:


> 1 poppy is the usual, but the Queen has been known to wear more poppies to represent each branch of the military: Army, Navy, RAF, Civil Defense and Women.
> Other members of the BRF do the same, and it varies. Kate may wear 1 poppy on one day, then 3 poppies the next. Perhaps related to the event they're attending on the day, or just whatever suits the outfit better? No actual clue as to why they switch it up.


Thank you for helping explain that. I recently moved from US to Canada and the poppy thing feels more like a British thing. I see that in Canda but never noticed in US


----------



## jcnc

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4587525
> View attachment 4587526
> View attachment 4587527
> View attachment 4587528
> View attachment 4587529
> View attachment 4587530
> View attachment 4587531
> View attachment 4587532
> View attachment 4587533
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join members of the Royal Family at Remembrance Sunday.



love the military coat.
I fee such hairdos combined with these hair pieces do look a tad matronly on her. Perhaps its a more appropriate look given her status in the royal family. Wonder if open hair are more “acceptable “ or not


----------



## Bag*Snob

I love her coat.


----------



## Clearblueskies

jcnc said:


> love the military coat.
> I fee such hairdos combined with these hair pieces do look a tad matronly on her. Perhaps its a more appropriate look given her status in the royal family. Wonder if open hair are more “acceptable “ or not


I like the hairstyle, I think it looks very elegant.  But in answer to the question I think it’s considered respectful to keep long hair out of the way on a sombre occasion.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Bag*Snob said:


> I love her coat.


Me too, it’s stunning isn’t it?  I’d give my eye teeth for that coat


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CobaltBlu

that coat is amazing and so perfect. she looks wonderful. she really knows how to do her thing, doesnt she!'


----------



## chowlover2

Kate looks perfect! The hair, the hat and coat are beautiful.


----------



## gracekelly

Clearblueskies said:


> I like the hairstyle, I think it looks very elegant.  But in answer to the question I think it’s considered respectful to keep long hair out of the way on a sombre occasion.


I agree.  She has a wonderful hair stylist.  Loved the entire look.  The picture with the three of them is fabuous!


----------



## Lounorada

Kate looked stunning today. I don't think i've ever seen her wear a bad coat!
William looks so handsome in the RAF uniform.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate and Camilla seem to have a.good supportive relationship too and  both effortless support our queen. No trying to.take.the focus of.attention away from her all the time. No stupid smirking or inappropriate attire and manner


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Kate looked stunning today. I don't think i've ever seen her wear a bad coat!
> William looks so handsome in the RAF uniform.


Kate knows how to dress for the occasion and her hairstyles are so appropriate and perfect.  I wonder who helps her, or if anyone helps her with her clothing choices.  Her hair stylist is so good at his or her job.

I keep saying I never liked Kate that much, but I'm beginning to really admire her.

If Will looks handsome in his uniform, that's quite a feat because he's not good looking at all, especially when he smiles that bugs bunny smile.  Not that it matters,  Kings don't have to be nice looking.


----------



## LittleStar88

Kate is absolutely flawless here. I think one of her best!


----------



## doni

Impressive. That coat is fitted to perfection. I love how the Queen has packed in the poppies. William looks very good in uniform because the boldness doesn’t become him... He looks so much like his mother.


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> I agree.  She has a wonderful hair stylist.  Loved the entire look.  The picture with the three of them is fabuous!


agree....I rarely use the word stunning but this look is perfection all the way around


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jayne1 said:


> Kate knows how to dress for the occasion and her hairstyles are so appropriate and perfect.  I wonder who helps her, or if anyone helps her with her clothing choices.  Her hair stylist is so good at his or her job.
> 
> I keep saying I never liked Kate that much, but I'm beginning to really admire her.
> 
> If Will looks handsome in his uniform, that's quite a feat because he's not good looking at all, especially when he smiles that bugs bunny smile.  Not that it matters,  Kings don't have to be nice looking.


I remember for her wedding it was reported she did her own hair. I wasn't sure I believed it, but perhaps she did. It always looks so amazing.


----------



## cdtracing

Kate was perfection today. I love that coat & it was perfectly fitted.  While I'm not a fan of facinators, I really liked this one & how well it went with the coat.  Loved Cam's hat!


----------



## Jayne1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I remember for her wedding it was reported she did her own hair. I wasn't sure I believed it, but perhaps she did. It always looks so amazing.


Maybe for some occasions, but when she wears it up like this, it seems to be done by a very skilled professional.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I know I'm in the minority but I was not crazy about a hairstyle that elaborate for an occasion such as this.  I think that would be an impeccable style for a formal occasion with a gown that called for an updo.  But I think a more simple bun without all the sculpture would have been more appropriate for the event.
It's not a horrible misstep ... but part of me does think if Meghan had worn her hair like that, critics would have said she was making the event about her fancy hair.


----------



## gracekelly

Apologize for that bracelet. Obviously meant for another place.  I will try to get it removed.


----------



## Sharont2305

LibbyRuth said:


> I know I'm in the minority but I was not crazy about a hairstyle that elaborate for an occasion such as this.  I think that would be an impeccable style for a formal occasion with a gown that called for an updo.  But I think a more simple bun without all the sculpture would have been more appropriate for the event.
> It's not a horrible misstep ... but part of me does think if Meghan had worn her hair like that, critics would have said she was making the event about her fancy hair.


I do agree with what you've said re if Meghan had worn her hair like this. The difference is that we are used to seeing Catherine with her hair like this so this wasn't a surprise. With Meghan we are not so yes, it would have looked like the event was about her fancy hair.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Apologize for that bracelet. Obviously meant for another place.  I will try to get it removed.


I like it, lol


----------



## shelleymuth

gracekelly said:


> Apologize for that bracelet. Obviously meant for another place.  I will try to get it removed.


It Is a great bracelet!


----------



## Tivo

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4587525
> View attachment 4587526
> View attachment 4587527
> View attachment 4587528
> View attachment 4587529
> View attachment 4587530
> View attachment 4587531
> View attachment 4587532
> View attachment 4587533
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge join members of the Royal Family at Remembrance Sunday.


Kate looks so regal. That outfit is everything!
I want to see the whole thing!


----------



## hellosunshine

So, within the last month there has been an influx in quiet conversations on the true paternity of Rose Hanbury's youngest child (born 2016) and whether William is the father. Whoa! What if this is true?


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> So, within the last month there has been an influx in quiet conversations on the true paternity of Rose Hanbury's youngest child (born 2016) and whether William is the father. Whoa! What if this is true?


oh please.....is this from a Meghan stan site?


----------



## hellosunshine

sdkitty said:


> oh please.....is this from a Meghan stan site?



No. British Reporters are actually cryptically discussing this on social media. People are only confused on whether this is about Prince William or Prince Edward. Eitherway, the line of conversation is basically about a child being born out of an affair.


----------



## Clearblueskies

I remember the persistent rumours about Harry’s paternity.  I wonder what Meghan would do if she found out she wasn’t actually married to an heir to the throne, after all that


----------



## gracekelly

Haha. Thanks ladies. I reported myself to get it removed


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh man. That would be a major play by the Queen if she went that route. 

These people are far more interesting than I ever thought.


----------



## Jayne1

Clearblueskies said:


> I remember the persistent rumours about Harry’s paternity.  I wonder what Meghan would do if she found out she wasn’t actually married to an heir to the throne, after all that


I remember the persistent rumours about Andrew's paternity, which might explain why he's her favourite and why he doesn't have that Windsor face his siblings have. 

Then of course, there's Philip who is rumoured to have fathered a few Philip juniors during his years of galavanting.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> I remember the persistent rumours about Andrew's paternity, which might explain why he's her favourite and why he doesn't have that Windsor face his siblings have.
> 
> Then of course, there's Philip who is rumoured to have fathered a few Philip juniors during his years of galavanting.


Plus Princess Margaret's secret child


----------



## cafecreme15

Sharont2305 said:


> Plus Princess Margaret's secret child


Perhaps off topic but what?? Haven’t heard about this one! Please do share more if you can.


----------



## Sharont2305

Charles Duff, adopted son of Sir Michael and Lady Caroline Duff who owned the Faenol Estate in the town I live.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...aenol-estate-bangor-michael-duff-14781032.amp

It's always been rumoured here that he is Margaret's son and the Father is either Peter Townsend or Sir Anthony Eden.
She loved it here, Lord Snowdons family home is a few miles away near Caernarvon where Prince Charles Investiture was. OT, my friends husband was an extra in the Castle during the filming of the Crown there.
Also Helena Bonham Carter who is playing Princess Margaret stayed at the former home of Lord Snowdon which is now a hotel during filming. One of the suites is called the Princess Margaret Suite. I believe most of the furnishings at the hotel are the original


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> oh please.....is this from a Meghan stan site?


I notice no link was provided lol


----------



## rose60610

Clearblueskies said:


> I remember the persistent rumours about Harry’s paternity.  *I wonder what Meghan would do if she found out she wasn’t actually married to an heir to the throne, after all that *






Jayne1 said:


> I remember the persistent rumours about Andrew's paternity, which might explain why he's her favourite and why he doesn't have that Windsor face his siblings have.
> 
> Then of course, there's Philip who is rumoured to have fathered a few Philip juniors during his years of galavanting.





Sharont2305 said:


> Charles Duff, adopted son of Sir Michael and Lady Caroline Duff who owned the Faenol Estate in the town I live.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...aenol-estate-bangor-michael-duff-14781032.amp
> 
> It's always been rumoured here that he is Margaret's son and the Father is either Peter Townsend or Sir Anthony Eden.
> She loved it here, Lord Snowdons family home is a few miles away near Caernarvon where Prince Charles Investiture was. OT, my friends husband was an extra in the Castle during the filming of the Crown there.
> Also Helena Bonham Carter who is playing Princess Margaret stayed at the former home of Lord Snowdon which is now a hotel during filming. One of the suites is called the Princess Margaret Suite. I believe most of the furnishings at the hotel are the original



OK!  Now THIS is the kind of gossip dirt we need! What would Meghan do if Harry was only William's half brother? Surely there must be some un-royals among the royals over the centuries. Nowadays it's easy to prove. Think their strategy is that no matter what some files are iron clad sealed and everything continues as is?


----------



## chowlover2

Sharont2305 said:


> Charles Duff, adopted son of Sir Michael and Lady Caroline Duff who owned the Faenol Estate in the town I live.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...aenol-estate-bangor-michael-duff-14781032.amp
> 
> It's always been rumoured here that he is Margaret's son and the Father is either Peter Townsend or Sir Anthony Eden.
> She loved it here, Lord Snowdons family home is a few miles away near Caernarvon where Prince Charles Investiture was. OT, my friends husband was an extra in the Castle during the filming of the Crown there.
> Also Helena Bonham Carter who is playing Princess Margaret stayed at the former home of Lord Snowdon which is now a hotel during filming. One of the suites is called the Princess Margaret Suite. I believe most of the furnishings at the hotel are the original


Wow! What a childhood that poor man had. I'm glad he made it after having a father like that.


----------



## sdkitty

rose60610 said:


> OK!  Now THIS is the kind of gossip dirt we need! What would Meghan do if Harry was only William's half brother? Surely there must be some un-royals among the royals over the centuries. Nowadays it's easy to prove. Think their strategy is that no matter what some files are iron clad sealed and everything continues as is?





rose60610 said:


> OK!  Now THIS is the kind of gossip dirt we need! What would Meghan do if Harry was only William's half brother? Surely there must be some un-royals among the royals over the centuries. Nowadays it's easy to prove. Think their strategy is that no matter what some files are iron clad sealed and everything continues as is?


I'm sure as long as Harry keeps his status Meghan could not care less what his actual blood lines are


----------



## mrsinsyder

If you can’t make people love Meghan, make them hate Kate? I don’t get it. They’re totally different, plus one will be queen and one will be... Meghan. There’s no sense comparing them.


----------



## mrsinsyder

In all honesty I’d always been sorta “meh” about Kate. But with MM in the picture, it really makes it obvious that Kate is doing a great job. She’s had nary a misstep lately.


----------



## Sharont2305

chowlover2 said:


> Wow! What a childhood that poor man had. I'm glad he made it after having a father like that.


My mother's aunt and husband lived on the estate as the husband worked for Sir Michael Duff, I can't remember the job title but today you'd call it a Personal Assistant or Private Secretary. 
Oh the stories my mum was told, vey interesting which makes me think the Princess Margaret story may be true.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending an engagement today for the volunteers of the crisis text program Shout that they launched with the Duke and Duchess of Sussex as part of the Heads Together intiative.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Not crazy about the cut of those pants.  As a woman with long legs I'm sensitive to pant length.  Those look like they are not sure if they are meant to be ankle length or full length and instead just look like they don't quite fit.


----------



## Tivo

mrsinsyder said:


> In all honesty I’d always been sorta “meh” about Kate. But with MM in the picture, it really makes it obvious that Kate is doing a great job. She’s had nary a misstep lately.


William is incredibly lucky to have her by his side


----------



## chowlover2

Tivo said:


> William is incredibly lucky to have her by his side


Agreed. The 2 of them make a really good team.


----------



## jehaga

Tivo said:


> William is incredibly lucky to have her by his side


William seems pretty shrewd, unlike his little brother.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LibbyRuth said:


> Not crazy about the cut of those pants.  As a woman with long legs I'm sensitive to pant length.  Those look like they are not sure if they are meant to be ankle length or full length and instead just look like they don't quite fit.


I.love her outfit professional and classic


----------



## jcnc

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4589051
> View attachment 4589052
> View attachment 4589053
> View attachment 4589054
> View attachment 4589055
> View attachment 4589056
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending an engagement today for the volunteers of the crisis text program Shout that they launched with the Duke and Duchess of Sussex as part of the Heads Together intiative.


I love her look.. especially because i can replicate it as officewear


----------



## Chloe302225

William doesn't always get his solo engagements posted here but I thought I would  share these pictures as he celebrated Centrepoint's 50th anniversary today
 William has been the patron of this charity for many years.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4590037
> View attachment 4590046
> View attachment 4590047
> View attachment 4590048
> View attachment 4590049
> View attachment 4590051
> View attachment 4590055
> 
> 
> William doesn't always get his solo engagements posted here but I thought I would  share these pictures as he celebrated Centrepoint's 50th anniversary today
> William has been the patron of this charity for many years.


And killing it with the green velvet jacket to boot! Maybe his big fashion moment in Pakistan has given him some renewed confidence to move out his navy blue suit box?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attending the opening of the new EACH children's hospice facility in Norfolk. Kate has been patron of this charity for many years.


----------



## LittleStar88

I really love that outfit and am so glad she has reworn it. Looks great on her - cute, youthful, cheerful.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Video of her riding the train to get to the event.


----------



## LittleStar88

I love that she took the train!!


----------



## Chloe302225

A quote from the Cheif Executive of the charity.
*“She was very keen to have regular updates as to how the building was going,” he said. Graham also noted how Kate has visited some of the families that the charity helps in their own homes as she continues her support behind the scenes. “She’s also made private visits to the hospice. She’s visited at least a couple of families in their own homes, all without publicity, not known etcetera,” he said.He also spoke about Kate’s manner with the families. “She likes to get her hands messy, she likes to join in and do things. And it’s not put on, it’s just natural,” he said. “These parents, they can spot a dud at 100 miles. They know people who are just patronizing…To have someone like that who actually really is interested and empathizes with them is tremendous.”*


----------



## Chloe302225

*Kate Middleton has gone from being 'so nervous' and covering her face with her hair to arriving with her 'head held high', reveals hospice CEO who's worked closely with her*
*Nervous' Kate Middleton has found new confidence and 'grown' into her role in the royal family, according to chief executive of one of her patronages.*

*The Duchess of Cambridge, 37, is today officially opening new children's hospice, The Nook, in Norwich in her role as patron of East Anglia's Children's Hospices, which was one of the first she adopted in her early life as a royal. *

*The outgoing chief executive, Graham Butland, told People that he could remember the royal's first ever public speech at the East Anglia's Children's Hospice in Ipswich back in March 2012, saying that she was 'so nervous'.*

*'In the very early days, I remember her coming into a room and her head would be slightly down and the long hair would be across. Now, she comes in with her head held high,' he said.*
*He added that the royal has 'comfortably grown into her new position', but has never lost her common touch or her ability to connect with people in a 'natural' way. *

*'This is not someone struggling to stay in character. That is her character,' he said, explaining that the royal has a great ability to empathise with patients and their loved ones. *
*He added that when the Duchess comes to a hospice for a private visit, there is always 'tremendous feedback' from children and their families. *

*Kate is today opening the  charity’s new hospice in Framingham Earl, and is meeting children and families being supported by EACH, touring the hospice, and unveiling a plaque to officially open the building.*
*The Duchess of Cambridge has been Royal Patron of East Anglia’s Children’s Hospices since 2012. *

*East Anglia’s Children’s Hospices cares for children and young people with life-threatening conditions across Cambridgeshire, Essex, Norfolk and Suffolk and supports their families. *

*Their care service includes specialist nursing care, symptom management nursing, short breaks, well-being activities, therapies, counselling and volunteer services in the family home; all meeting the individual needs of the child, young person and whole family.*

*After a five-year public appeal to raise £10 million and two years of building work, the hospice charity EACH has now welcomed children, young people and families to The Nook, a purpose-built hospice in Framingham Earl near Norwich.*

*Reports of Kate's growing confidence in her role, follow a recent article in People magazine which revealed how the Duchess of Cambridge has grown from a 'young student' into a 'future queen.*
*Several royal sources commented on the Duchess' growing confidence in her role as the future queen consort. *

*'She is now more open with what she wants to say, and funnily enough, she is more relaxed as well,' one family friend told the publication.*

*Another said: 'She is an adoring mother, and she is contributing publicly in the way we would want her to. You see it more and more. The young student has turned into our future Queen.'*

*The article pointed to the Duchess' increasingly focused interest in mental health, early intervention and children's charities.*

*It also noted the confident way in which the Duchess of Cambridge delivered her speech at the official opening of her Back to Nature garden at RHS Wisley on Tuesday.*


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Kate's full speech:

*'It is wonderful to be here today to open the Nook Hospice. And a huge congratulations to everyone here involved.The Nook is a realisation of a vision that began five years ago. Thanks to immense generosity and support from all those who contributed to the Appeal, this state-of-the-art facility is fully operational and already making such a difference.At the opening of the Treehouse Hospice many years ago (which I think I will remember for some years to come as it was my first ever speech!), I referred to your hospices as being homes. This visit today has only reinforced for me just what is at the heart of what you do here, throughout your work, and that is family.
You have created here at the Nook a nurturing, caring environment that allows families who are going through the unimaginable the ability to spend precious quality time with each other, comforted in the knowledge that their children are being looked after in the best possible way.EACH was one of the very first charities that I decided to become Patron of after my marriage. Whilst a lot has changed since then, my commitment and support for this wonderful organisation and the work that you do has not.Over the years, I have seen first-hand the depth of EACH’s reputation as a standard-bearer in children’s hospice care, both here in the U.K. and internationally too, during my visits to Malaysia and Australia.Your hugely dedicated and talented team are at the core of this success and I wanted especially today to thank you, Graham, for everything you have done over the past sixteen years and to wish you a very happy retirement.The Nook Hospice is a fitting tribute to all your staff, its generous supporters and its awe-inspiring children and families who I have been so lucky to meet here today. I therefore could not be more delighted to invite my army of little helpers to join me in officially opening this new hospice.'*


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4591977
> View attachment 4591978
> 
> A quote from the Cheif Executive of the charity.
> *“She was very keen to have regular updates as to how the building was going,” he said. Graham also noted how Kate has visited some of the families that the charity helps in their own homes as she continues her support behind the scenes. “She’s also made private visits to the hospice. She’s visited at least a couple of families in their own homes, all without publicity, not known etcetera,” he said.He also spoke about Kate’s manner with the families. “She likes to get her hands messy, she likes to join in and do things. And it’s not put on, it’s just natural,” he said. “These parents, they can spot a dud at 100 miles. They know people who are just patronizing…To have someone like that who actually really is interested and empathizes with them is tremendous.”*


Like I've said in the past, just because WE don't see them, it doesn't mean they are not working.


----------



## myown

Sharont2305 said:


>



With all the security it’s not as down to earth as it wants us to believe 

I am aware that Kate can’t travel without security


----------



## Clearblueskies

myown said:


> With all the security it’s not as down to earth as it wants us to believe
> 
> I am aware that Kate can’t travel without security


I think the people in red are a couple of commuters


----------



## myown

Clearblueskies said:


> I think the people in red are a couple of commuters


haha yes


----------



## Chloe302225

A passerby caught video of Kate, Charlotte and George riding their bike at KP. You can see into some parts of KP from the publicly opened Kensington Gardens. Over the years we have gotten videos and pictures of William and Kate sometimes arriving and departing by helicopter and the occasional pap photo of the kids etc.


----------



## Flatsy

myown said:


> With all the security it’s not as down to earth as it wants us to believe
> 
> I am aware that Kate can’t travel without security


What's not down to earth about that?  It looks like she's traveling with one other woman and 1 security person.  She walked quickly to the train. Her security person briefly checked out the person with the camera - by smiling and greeting her nicely.  She called as a little attention to herself as possible and didn't disrupt anyone.  Job well done!  

And I like that the Cambridges are continuing to take public transportation.  I hope this train trip means they are cutting down on the helicopter rides.


----------



## Sharont2305

Flatsy said:


> What's not down to earth about that?  It looks like she's traveling with one other woman and 1 security person.  She walked quickly to the train. Her security person briefly checked out the person with the camera - by smiling and greeting her nicely.  She called as a little attention to herself as possible and didn't disrupt anyone.  Job well done!
> 
> And I like that the Cambridges are continuing to take public transportation.  I hope this train trip means they are cutting down on the helicopter rides.


I think this is on arrival at the station after travelling and yes, I think there is only a couple of people with her


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oof, I can’t imagine anything sadder than a hospice for children


----------



## threadbender

lanasyogamama said:


> Oof, I can’t imagine anything sadder than a hospice for children


I agree. That is beyond tragic.


----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4591627
> View attachment 4591629
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge attending the opening of the new EACH children's hospice facility in Norfolk. Kate has been patron of this charity for many years.


I love the dark tights and suede pumps she often wears in winter, a good warm look.


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> I notice no link was provided lol



The reporter who tweeted that has since privatized their account but once it's open, I will post the screengrabs.

------------------------

Anyway, as a gossip thread, I want to share all the tea that's been going around regarding William's supposed affair and how reporters have been gossiping about it too...

So, many will likely not remember but it was The Sun who originally broke the news that Kate fell out with her good friend, Rose Hanbury and that Kate had requested William to kick her out of their social group.




Below, account tweeted about the affair but quickly deleted it later on. Meanwhile, that had the affect of getting the conversation started.




The very next day, William recruited his PR attack dog, Richard Kay to do damage control. He was sent to normalize Roses' exit from their social circle, glamorize William & Kates' relationship while throwing Meghan and Harry under the bus as per usual.





The above article re-started the conversation again. Giles Coren, British writer and socialite, confirmed the affair rumors then deleted.




Other verified accounts got wind and started talking. Hadley Freeman, UK journalist asked about the rumors and a few accounts took the tea to dm.




Nicole Cliffe, Canadian writer, went further by telling us the affair was real. She made her guesses as to why William and Harry were feuding at the time, as per rumors, and thought the affair played into it.






This prompted Kayleigh Donaldson, Pop Culture Writer into the conversation.





Yet again, a few days later we got another round of damage control, William attempted to close things up behind the scenes by sending out his lawyers and claiming any discussions were an infringement on his human rights.




From this point, things did settle down a bit. The British press reconvened and continued on with their usual attacks on Meghan for several weeks then news broke of Prince Andrews friendship with Jeffery Epstein which took the headlines, but conversations about Williams' affair came up once more.

Former chief crown prosecutor confirmed that the British media are concealing something big about William. BBC journalist agrees with Nazir and states she has heard the same.






Two random media accounts share gossip they've overheard.


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## bag-mania

^^Aren't those all the same tweets you posted back in the spring? I'll say the same thing now that I said then, there is zero actual evidence. A bunch of people who don't actually know the royals or have any interaction with them were claiming "I heard...!" Giles Coren is a food critic, not a reporter.  As near as I can tell the last two you posted aren't even in the media, they are just random Twitter users who could be making it all up for all you know. If you are going to post random stuff at least try to find something current, the most recent one you posted was from back in April. 

Nobody has anything more to say?  Maybe that is because there wasn't anything. Had there been proof of some hot affair the media would never have let it go.


----------



## Lounorada

I thought we weren't supposed to believe everything we read... especially when it's from the tabloids, gossip sites and keyboard warriors who love to make up and spread gossip around the internet?
I'd love to know how many of those twitter users are genuine people and not just fake profiles set-up to make up ridiculous crap.
Same goes for stories related to MM & PH.


----------



## hellosunshine

Quick question but is this not a gossip thread as well? I'm just sharing what's going around with reporters about William. If you disagree or don't believe any hearsay or gossip posted, you are free to scroll on by or better yet..mute me. Btw, Giles Coren is also a staff writer for the Times of London.


----------



## bag-mania

So the food writer does double duty at work. That doesn't mean he actually knew anything despite his claim "everyone knew darling." Plus his comments "even us jews" and "i'm quite a posh jew" make him sound like a creepy weirdo.


----------



## threadbender

LOL'd when I saw the dates. SMH but whatever makes you think these old rumors are relevant now, I guess, it is all good.
For the most part, Will and, especially, Kate and the children just make me smile. It is a nice contrast to MH and Andrew.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> I'm just sharing what's going around with reporters about William.


No, not reporters.  Random twitter accounts.  "Leilani" and "Stefan" sound like they really know what goes on inside Kensington Palace.  

Great use of your time putting that together though.


----------



## threadbender

bag-mania said:


> So the food writer does double duty at work. That doesn't mean he actually knew anything despite his claim "everyone knew darling." Plus his comments "even us jews" and "i'm quite a posh jew" make him sound like a creepy weirdo.


That was creepy and gave me the willies.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Quick question but is this not a gossip thread as well? I'm just sharing what's going around with reporters about William. If you disagree or don't believe any hearsay or gossip posted, you are free to scroll on by or better yet..mute me. Btw, Giles Coren is also a staff writer for the Times of London.


funny how defending Meghan and Harry always gets into these stories criticizing Will and Kate


----------



## hellosunshine

Do random people attend press runs/events or hmm..I don't know..wouldn't a person need some sort of credentials to go to such events?


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> Great use of your time putting that together though.



Haha, thanks! Well, this particularly peaked my interest.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> Do random people attend press runs/events or hmm..I don't know..wouldn't a person need some sort of credentials to go to such events?



Look at what the guy actually said instead of what you want to hear. 

His exact quote: "one of the vip attendants at a hotel we were at had a verrrry big mouth." 

He never said he was attending an event. He never said he actually spoke to said "vip." He never said he was anybody at all. It appears he is some guy who was at a hotel and claims he overheard "a vip" talking about the prince.


----------



## hellosunshine

The guy also states that he was on a press run. Btw, press events are usually held at hotels.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> Btw, press events are usually held at hotels.


For movies.  Royals don't do press junkets.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> The guy also states that he was on a press run. Btw, press events are usually held at hotels.



So who is he then? I can go on Twitter right now and claim I'm on a "press run" and nobody is going to come along and close down the tweet. Pssst, Twitter doesn't have to be true. He doesn't even sound knowledgable. What does he mean by "press run"? Last I knew that term means a print run like for a newspaper. It isn't something you attend.


----------



## mrsinsyder

It’s silly to post something just to troll. Like I said last time, this doesn’t make M and H look any better.


----------



## hellosunshine

I don't believe anyone has said that a royal was attending a press junket. The guy simply says he was on a press run when he overheard one of the VIP attendants speaking about William. 

Anyway, it's interesting that the focus here seems to be on refuting comments by one guy thereby invalidating all the other comments when in reality you're ignoring the statements of real reporters with The Guardian, The Telegraph, Slate, and a former chief crown prosecutor. What would their motiviation be in discussing this out in the open?


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> It’s silly to post something just to troll. Like I said last time, this doesn’t make M and H look any better.



I'm the furthest thing from a troll. In the other thread, people are allowed to gossip, share rumors & hearsay, state their opinions, and make wild assumptions. Why can't we do the same here?


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4591627
> View attachment 4591629
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge attending the opening of the new EACH children's hospice facility in Norfolk. Kate has been patron of this charity for many years.



Love the color of her coat; but I do find it a little inappropiate that she's grinning/smiling like that as she's just left a hospice facility. My opinion but I know very few people who would react in this manner after leaving such place. 






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ure-opened-10M-childrens-hospice-Norfolk.html


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> Love the color of her coat; but I do find it a little inappropiate that she's grinning/smiling like that as she's just left a hospice facility. My opinion but I know very few people who would react in this manner after leaving such place.
> 
> View attachment 4593721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ure-opened-10M-childrens-hospice-Norfolk.html



Not everything that relates to this visit has to be sad. She was there to open a new facility, it was a happy day for all involved celebrating their hard work and hopefully continued success.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> Not everything that relates to this visit has to be sad. She was there to open a new facility, it was a happy day for all involved celebrating their hard work and hopefully continued success.



That's understandable and you're right that she didn't have to look gloomy throughout the event. She could've just had a very serious, professional demeanor until the end. This strange level of enthusiasm as she's leaving seems a little disrespectful and weird but it's just my opinion.


----------



## keodi

LadyGran said:


> Wonder why _this_ story is popping up now?
> *An attempt to take the heat off Andy?*  Something juicier about to break about you-know-who?
> W&K are a solid couple with 3 adorable children.  Jealousy runs high in these royal circles.


Was wondering the same thing....


----------



## rose60610

Unlike the times of no cell phones or social media when Charles and Diana's marriage was in disarray and rumors abounded of their various liaisons, in this day and age of technology and social media and even more vicious paparazzi, why is it that there aren't photos of William's dalliances with his supposed paramour? Or photos of him/her leaving suspicious venues?


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> That's understandable and you're right that she didn't have to look gloomy throughout the event. She could've just had a very serious, professional demeanor until the end. This strange level of enthusiasm as she's leaving seems a little disrespectful and weird but it's just my opinion.



According to the article you posted, she was greeting the crowd of people who had been waiting patiently to see her, many of whom were kids.

The purpose of the new facility was to create an uplifting place intended to NOT frighten the children or make them sad. I suspect you may be the only person who would be bothered by that.


----------



## jehaga

hellosunshine said:


> That's understandable and you're right that she didn't have to look gloomy throughout the event. She could've just had a very serious, professional demeanor until the end. This strange level of enthusiasm as she's leaving seems a little disrespectful and weird but it's just my opinion.


Wish the picture showed to whom she was being disrespectful.


----------



## GoStanford

Saw this headline citing an article in People magazine.  Any further info on this?  Is it typical turnover in these staff positions?  Wish they would use the proper title.
*Kate Middleton's Personal Secretary Catherine Quinn to Step Down from Her Role After 2 Years*


----------



## doni

hellosunshine said:


> I'm the furthest thing from a troll. In the other thread, people are allowed to gossip, share rumors & hearsay, state their opinions, and make wild assumptions. Why can't we do the same here?



The interesting thing about those rumours is, they make Kate look even better, the fact that she goes around smiling (even to kids waiting for her outside an hospice), doing her job stiff upper lip and all, whether the rumors are true or not, without complaining, professional... it reflects good on her.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Love the color of her coat; but I do find it a little inappropiate that she's grinning/smiling like that as she's just left a hospice facility. My opinion but I know very few people who would react in this manner after leaving such place.
> 
> View attachment 4593721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ure-opened-10M-childrens-hospice-Norfolk.html


You clearly don’t know much about the hospice movement if you think they are sad and depressing places where everyone has to maintain a sombre demeanour at all times.
Keep pushing the William had/is having an affair as much as you want if it makes you happy - it certainly seems to.  The rumours are old now, and if there were any evidence be sure the press would’ve found it.
Regularly recycling these rumours as *fact* can’t make Kate and William any less popular or make what’s happening with Meghan and Harry look like a fairytale marriage.  One does not impact on the other.  Believe it or not it is possible for both couples to be popular, or both to be unpopular.  It does bring the discussion in these threads down to a schoolyard level though.  IMO.


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> Love the color of her coat; but I do find it a little inappropiate that she's grinning/smiling like that as she's just left a hospice facility. My opinion but I know very few people who would react in this manner after leaving such place.
> 
> View attachment 4593721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ure-opened-10M-childrens-hospice-Norfolk.html



Without the context of the thumbs up and smile, it is difficult to hold it against her.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

GoStanford said:


> Saw this headline citing an article in People magazine.  Any further info on this?  Is it typical turnover in these staff positions?  Wish they would use the proper title.


"_The Daily Mail_ also noted, "Her decision to go after just two years is unusual. The job is considered a plum one and private secretaries can often stay in the role for a decade or more." It's unclear why Quinn has chosen to leave the post so soon, but the duchess will presumably find a replacement in the coming months."
I think it's a demanding position. Do these jobs even pay well? There is some prestige but it does seem that we recently hear of many people departing. Perhaps it just shows all the confusion and shifts within the royal family at this time and that some adjustments are being made. It seems like it was entirely her decision.


----------



## hellosunshine

I do not have the time to respond to everyone that has quoted my post but I will just say that I do not believe that Kate needed to be sad, depressed, sombre, or whatever else people have said here. Someone did mention that this was a celebratory moment for opening a new facility...well, why was she more professional, gracious, and polite entering the facility then showing this strange and inappropiate enthusiasm as she's LEAVING? She really could've just had the same frame of attitude that she arrived with, but this is just my opinion.


----------



## duna

^^^ Maybe she was greeting the children and being cheerful about it.....I don't find it disrespectful at all!


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> ^^^ Maybe she was greeting the children and being cheerful about it.....I don't find it disrespectful at all!


I agree with you totally. I'm sure it brightened the children and the parents day. Plus, and I've not seen many other photos to be certain but maybe the children outside (if indeed it was children) were nothing to do with the hospice but actually from a local school.


----------



## Clearblueskies

duna said:


> ^^^ Maybe she was greeting the children and being cheerful about it.....I don't find it disrespectful at all!


Exactly, and maybe they were some way back and she wanted to be sure they saw her smile.  Honestly, talk about stretching....


----------



## bag-mania

Yes. They were kids who had been waiting in a group outside to see the princess. They were not the patients. She wanted them to know she appreciated them being there. If her expression looked a bit exaggerated that’s a small price to make a kid feel special because a princess gave him/her a thumbs up.


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> Quick question but is this not a gossip thread as well? I'm just sharing what's going around with reporters about William. If you disagree or don't believe any hearsay or gossip posted, you are free to scroll on by or better yet..mute me. Btw, Giles Coren is also a staff writer for the Times of London.


Hellosunshine, did you put together all the screenshots of past tweets together with the comments, or did you just repost an article?


----------



## hellosunshine

rose60610 said:


> why is it that there aren't photos of William's dalliances with his supposed paramour? Or photos of him/her leaving suspicious venues?



Honestly, I'm certain that such photos do exist; however there has been a big media blackout imposed on it. It's been reported that William is privately threatening reporters with lawsuits and using other heavy-handed tactics to suppress the story. So, reporters have gone on to privately confirm the gossip to each other then quickly deleting it because they are afraid of retribution from the palace.

Take the below screencapture of the reporter, Meghan Gibson. Megan is a writer and reporter for TIME, currently based in London. She's known for covering the arts, culture and society. She confirms that the rumors are true. Honestly, what would her motivations be for lying about this? Or how about the countless other reporters that have said something similar?




Furthermore, William is well known for being a little sleazy so none of the gossip about him seems so farfetched to me. I mean, this is the same guy who skipped a major ceremony for Queen Elizabeth and left his wife and two young children to party it up with his guy friends then later got caught grinding/gyrating on mulitple women. Like....?







Anyway, this is all just fun chitter-chatter..I know some adamantly do not believe these rumors and that's fine. This is just a discussion.


----------



## Sharont2305

Yes, this is a chitter chatter thread, only some people take it more seriously than others


----------



## hellosunshine

maryg1 said:


> Hellosunshine, did you put together all the screenshots of past tweets together with the comments, or did you just repost an article?



No, it wasn't an article.


----------



## Sharont2305

I don't think that William is "well known for being sleazy" at all, I've no idea where that information comes from


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> I don't think that William is "well known for being sleazy" at all, I've no idea where that information comes from



There are people who have said that he has a wondering eye, flirts, and as I've posted..he's cheated on his wife multiple times.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> and as I've posted..he's cheated on his wife multiple times.



This is in no way a fact. Just saying.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> "_The Daily Mail_ also noted, "Her decision to go after just two years is unusual. The job is considered a plum one and private secretaries can often stay in the role for a decade or more." It's unclear why Quinn has chosen to leave the post so soon, but the duchess will presumably find a replacement in the coming months."
> I think it's a demanding position. Do these jobs even pay well? There is some prestige but it does seem that we recently hear of many people departing. Perhaps it just shows all the confusion and shifts within the royal family at this time and that some adjustments are being made. It seems like it was entirely her decision.


I read she leaked private info to MM which allowed the latter to.upstage lots of charitable events to make the Sussexes look good


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> There are people who have said that he has a wondering eye, flirts, and as I've posted..he's cheated on his wife multiple times.


But no proof available?
He's a very charming man, I wouldn't call it flirting


----------



## mrsinsyder

WOW


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> But no proof available


And you can imagine how much effort has gone into finding any 


elvisfan4life said:


> I read she leaked private info to MM which allowed the latter to.upstage lots of charitable events to make the Sussexes look good


I can’t but wonder that if Meghan hadn’t set out from the off to treat this as a competition, and one she MUST win, that the overseas fans wouldn’t be warring, and the atmosphere (esp on social media) around our young royals would’ve been amazing.  An opportunity down the drain IMO.


----------



## rose60610

I find it unusual that the people who stand to profit dearly by printing any kind of smut about the Royals would be 100% compliant with the Crown's request to not print rumors about any alleged affair that William or any other royal might be having. At any supermarket checkout where the tabloids are stocked, the most outrageous things are said about the royals and other celebrities, so why the hesitation to hold back affair rumors?

I don't hold any "journalists" in high enough esteem to blindly believe anything they say or claim to know. If they truly have solid intel then let's have the proof and be done with the "I know for a fact bla bla bla". Vanity Fair is one of worst and biased rags out there. When VF likes a certain figure, their slack-jawed, goo-goo eyed slobbering love for that person is beyond nauseating and any negative news about that figure is conveniently overlooked. So when they got it in for somebody, one wonders why others' negative news goes unreported. Not that William or anyone is immune from  screwing up, but I wouldn't bet the farm on anything Vanity Fair has to say.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> There are people who have said that he has a wondering eye, flirts, and as I've posted..he's cheated on his wife multiple times.



Repeating that over and over won’t make it become true. Only a fool will believe something without any proof simply because someone claims it is so. If William cheats so much it would be easy for a journalist hungry to make a name for him/herself to find evidence and spill everything. And no, I don’t buy that every member of the media cringes in fear over what the royal family could do to them. Some people relish the opportunity to tweak authority figures whenever possible and won’t hesitate to do it, particularly if a juicy sex story is the subject.


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> No, it wasn't an article.


Ok, so...posting gossip in such a meticulous manner in order to put William and Kate under a bad light won’t make Meghan look like a saint, a victim or whatsoever, so I don’t see the point in coming here just for posting this kind of gossip (quite old also, they are 9 months old so no fresh news).
The fact that William could have cheated on Kate (and it can be true or false, we don’t know) doesn’t make M & H the perfect couple, simply because it could happen to them also! 
M & H are the authors of their bad reputation, all the people in the RF had to go under the scrutiny of media AND people, it’s up to them to weep and complain or stay silent and work to prove their impression are simply work.
M & H chose the first route, and being public figures you also have to accept critics.
I truly truly hope that they will spend a nice Thanksgivings and Christmas in their private house with their newborn, and don’t get themselves involved with the Hollywood stars they claim to be friends with, that would be quite a bad PR move IMHO.


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> Only a fool will believe something without any proof simply because someone claims it is so.



Are you implying that I'm a fool because I happen to believe journalists and reporters that are restricted to a form of gag-order because a powerful man who is perceived as a "family man" is philandering around with multiple woman? LOL. I would refrain from taking digs at me btw, this is just chit-chat/gossip that's going around.

Anyway, it's a little clear to me now that many here just do not understand the incredible amount of power, pressure, sabotage, and corruption that is involved in suppressing unfavorable but true stories.


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> Anyway, it's a little clear to me now that many here just do not understand the incredible amount of power, pressure, sabotage, and corruption that is involved in suppressing unfavorable but true stories.


Same thing is valid for the ones you support so much, they come from the very same family


----------



## hellosunshine

maryg1 said:


> Ok, so...posting gossip in such a meticulous manner in order to put William and Kate under a bad light won’t make Meghan look like a saint, a victim or whatsoever, so I don’t see the point in coming here just for posting this kind of gossip.



This has nothing to do with making Meghan and Harry "appear" better. I do not care about that. This is a gossip thread and I assume people here are free to discuss what's being gossiped about? Secondly, I'm posting about the affair rumors because lately there has been an increase in quiet murmurs that a love child was conceived by William.


----------



## Clearblueskies

maryg1 said:


> Same thing is valid for the ones you support so much, they come from the very same family


Ditto Andrew - he’s not exactly having a lot of success at smothering bad press and he’s the Queens favourite according to the chatterrati here


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> Repeating that over and over won’t make it become true. Only a fool will believe something without any proof simply because someone claims it is so. If William cheats so much it would be easy for a journalist hungry to make a name for him/herself to find evidence and spill everything. And no, I don’t buy that every member of the media cringes in fear over what the royal family could do to them. Some people relish the opportunity to tweak authority figures whenever possible and won’t hesitate to do it, particularly if a juicy sex story is the subject.



Claims of William cheating cannot be proven either  true or false, can they?  You're right - repeating it over and over again won't make it become true. But it won't make it become false either. It's gossip.  We all choose what to believe or not to believe based on our feeling about the person in question, and clues that we can pick up on from public behavior. There's no certainty either way -- it's gossip.  So I disagree with calling people fools for what they believe on either side of that coin.


----------



## hellosunshine

LibbyRuth said:


> There's no certainty either way -- it's gossip.  *So I disagree with calling people fools for what they believe on either side of that coin.*



Thank you, I genuinely appreciate that.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Kate BAAAD, Meghan GOOOOD, oh please.......


----------



## hellosunshine

Both Meghan and Kate are great.

Gossip is gossip.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Royal Vareity Show


----------



## Flatsy

LibbyRuth said:


> Claims of William cheating cannot be proven either true or false, can they? You're right - repeating it over and over again won't make it become true. But it won't make it become false either.


Scouring twitter to dredge up every extremely vague and random "I overheard...." rumor dating from last April and gleefully re-posting it in November as if it's new is the issue.  It was clearly done for the sole purpose of lashing out at Will and Kate because they aren't an ongoing disaster like the Sussexes. 

Many people, including those who don't particularly like Kate, have noticed that she has seemed especially confident and happy seeming in the past year.  If she were in the midst of a marital crisis with an unfaithful husband, I doubt that would be the case.  In my opinion, the Cambridges seem more focused and together than they ever have.  

I certainly wouldn't rule out William cheating, past, present or future, but there was little to nothing that came out last spring to substantiate the Rose Hanbury rumors, and certainly nothing new that has come out since then.


----------



## Lounorada

Great picture! They look so happy and in love!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> Are you implying that I'm a fool because I happen to believe journalists and reporters that are restricted to a form of gag-order because a powerful man who is perceived as a "family man" is philandering around with multiple woman? LOL. I would refrain from taking digs at me btw, this is just chit-chat/gossip that's going around.
> 
> Anyway, it's a little clear to me now that many here just do not understand the incredible amount of power, pressure, sabotage, and corruption that is involved in suppressing unfavorable but true stories.



No, I'm saying the rest of us here in the thread would be fools to believe you. Your agenda has been crystal clear for months. Oh, I know, you'll deny you have an agenda no matter how blatantly obvious it is. Go on ahead if it makes you feel better.  Your determination to resurrect this story without any new input says it all.


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> No, I'm saying the rest of us here in the thread would be fools to believe you. Your agenda has been crystal clear for months. Oh, I know, you'll deny you have an agenda no matter how blatantly obvious it is. Go on ahead if it makes you feel better.  Your determination to resurrect this story without any new input says it all.



You're entitled to believe what you like. As I've said, I do notice (and I'm certain many can corroborate to this) that in the other thread rumors, gossip, hearsay, opinions and inferences are shared daily over there. What is the big deal with doing the same in this thread? I think people should be able to share what's being talked about and if you don't like the story, that's fine..we're free to continue scrolling, right? 

Also, as I've said before I'm sharing the story now because the story itself has become resurrected with chatter revolving around a baby being conceived through the supposed affair.


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> Claims of William cheating cannot be proven either  true or false, can they?  You're right - repeating it over and over again won't make it become true. But it won't make it become false either. It's gossip.  We all choose what to believe or not to believe based on our feeling about the person in question, and clues that we can pick up on from public behavior. There's no certainty either way -- it's gossip.  So I disagree with calling people fools for what they believe on either side of that coin.



I have no idea whether William cheated and neither does anyone else here. Everyone has a personal opinion and that's fine. But she should be honest about it and say she thinks he did it based on her personal opinion. It's her repeated attempts to persuade others by passing off random Twitter junk as if it were valid news sources that I'm pointing out.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> Also, as I've said before I'm sharing the story now because the story itself has become resurrected with chatter revolving around a baby being conceived through the supposed affair.



Who is chattering about that? Besides you, I mean? And please don't go to chat boards and post all the made up theories you find by random people.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4594398
> View attachment 4594399
> View attachment 4594400
> View attachment 4594401
> 
> View attachment 4594402


So happy we got a new gown for this as opposed to a repeat! Any ID on the designer or other info yet?


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> Scouring twitter to dredge up every extremely vague and random "I overheard...." rumor dating from last April and gleefully re-posting it in November as if it's new is the issue.
> 
> If she were in the midst of a marital crisis with an unfaithful husband, I doubt that would be the case.  In my opinion, the Cambridges seem more focused and together than they ever have.



The people who "overheard" or have very firm sources of such affair are reporters and journalists with major news and media publications plus a former chief crown prosecutor.

Secondly, it wasn't last April...it was this past April.

Thirdly, my opinion but I do believe that Kate has been more than unusually stressed this year which would explain her extreme weightloss. She's very, very thin.


----------



## Chloe302225

cafecreme15 said:


> So happy we got a new gown for this as opposed to a repeat! Any ID on the designer or other info yet?



McQueen


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> The people who "overheard" or have very firm sources of such affair are reporters and journalists with major news and media publications plus a former chief crown prosecutor.
> 
> Secondly, it wasn't last April...it was this past April.
> 
> Thirdly, my opinion but I do believe that Kate has been more than unusually stressed this year which would explain her extreme weightloss. She's very, very thin.



I guess this is where perspective comes in to play. Most articles I have read since the birth of Louis is that this is the most relaxed, confident and in control in her role she has ever been. About her weight, she isn't any thinner than she was 2 years ago or 5 years ago. Kate's weight never seems to fluctuate at all really but again perspective.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> McQueen


same as that gorgeous black coat dress


----------



## gracekelly

They both look so happy and gorgeous!  That is SOME dress!


----------



## A1aGypsy

hellosunshine said:


> plus a former chief crown prosecutor.



Interesting. Which one and where?


----------



## Chloe302225

sdkitty said:


> same as that gorgeous black coat dress


That coat was actually Catherine Walker


----------



## chowlover2

cafecreme15 said:


> So happy we got a new gown for this as opposed to a repeat! Any ID on the designer or other info yet?


McQueen


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> Who is chattering about that? Besides you, I mean? And please don't go to chat boards and post all the made up theories you find by random people.



Well, just one reporter posted about it a few days ago which caused a frenzy on said reporters' social media account. They've since privated their account but once it is open to the public again, I'll post what they said.


----------



## hellosunshine

A1aGypsy said:


> Interesting. Which one and where?



Nazir Afzal. Nazir Afzal, was Chief Crown Prosecutor for North West England and formerly a Director in London. Most recently, he was Chief Executive of the country’s Police & Crime Commissioners.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> That coat was actually Catherine Walker


the black one?  I thought it was mcqueen coat dress....in any case, I loved it


----------



## Chloe302225

sdkitty said:


> the black one?  I thought it was mcqueen coat dress....in any case, I loved it


Yes CW later confirmed but the military style gave strong McQueen vibes hence the earlier assumptions. CW is also well known for their strong tailoring also.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> Nazir Afzal. Nazir Afzal, was Chief Crown Prosecutor for North West England and formerly a Director in London. Most recently, he was Chief Executive of the country’s Police & Crime Commissioners.


Fancy way of saying he's a lawyer.  A lawyer, by the way, who lives and works 400 miles away from London and who has no connections to the royal family.  And he supposedly overheard two people, also with no connections to the royal family, talking about a rumor.  This is nothing.


----------



## hellosunshine

Difference between any 'ol lawyer or prosecutor and a chief CROWN prosecutor is that they are typically a direct representation of a specific province or territory. They are called “Crowns” because they represent the official head of state, Queen Elizabeth II. I have a feeling that this guy finds himself in similar spaces or social circles where royals would be discussed but this all apparently means nothing. /shrugs


----------



## CobaltBlu

please, just let it go....  it is too much back and forth. It is a gossip thread. Gossip away. But please do not attack each other.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Kate and William look great. No stains on his pants and no bra showing


----------



## A1aGypsy

hellosunshine said:


> Nazir Afzal. Nazir Afzal, was Chief Crown Prosecutor for North West England and formerly a Director in London. Most recently, he was Chief Executive of the country’s Police & Crime Commissioners.



Okay. But all he said was “I over heard media people whispering and, if there is a ban on information WHATEVER THE ALLEGATIONS, it shouldn’t exist. He has no insight whatsoever beyond listening to other people’s conversations. 

I actually believed that maybe he was actually a source of info. Sigh. 

And I guarantee you Crowns do not find themselves mingling with the RF.  They are Prosecutors. That’s it.


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> Why do you keep bringing up the other thread?



I'm comparing it to the other thread because I notice in this thread there's a weird groupthink in the tone and direction of conversations that one is allowed to make or have. In Meghan and Harry's thread, members are free to make whatever statement they want, share what they believe is happening, and sometimes even go down the rabbit hole of conspiratorial craziness. I just want to be able to gossip, discuss, and share freely.


----------



## hellosunshine

A1aGypsy said:


> Okay. But all he said was “I over heard media people whispering and, if there is a ban on information WHATEVER THE ALLEGATIONS, it shouldn’t exist. He has no insight whatsoever beyond listening to other people’s conversations.
> 
> I actually believed that maybe he was actually a source of info. Sigh.



Actually, he basically confirms that there is a media blackout on something relating with William and questions whether the allegation/story is of any concern to the public or not.


----------



## gracekelly

Spreading rumors of extramarital affairs is nasty.  Unless someone was there, saw them, has a picture of en flagrante delicto, divorce papers are filed with co-respondents named, signed affidavits from witnesses, or  copies of hotel receipts etc.,  it didn't happen.  Continuing to pursue this particular  gossip is not productive for this thread.  There are plenty of other things to gossip about that can be shown to have a real basis.  Comparing threads is not necessary as well.  It's just bag slapping back and forth.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m not into policing topics but I have to hope that “discussion”, as long as it is done respectfully, can include the questioning of sources or a discussion about whether something actually meets out the conclusion that a person tries to draw from it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> In Meghan and Harry's thread, members are free to make whatever statement they want, share what they believe is happening, and sometimes even go down the rabbit hole of conspiratorial craziness.



No one has told you what you can or can’t post. Challenging nonsense isn’t the same as dictating what can be said.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> I have no idea whether William cheated and neither does anyone else here. Everyone has a personal opinion and that's fine. But she should be honest about it and say she thinks he did it based on her personal opinion. It's her repeated attempts to persuade others by passing off random Twitter junk as if it were valid news sources that I'm pointing out.


I've seen many people in these threads present their beliefs as truth rather than opinion.  I don't see the benefit of going after any individual.  Maybe it makes more sense to express things in opinions ourselves and move on?  What is really the purpose of arguing what can never be proven?


----------



## jcnc

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4594403


Its looks like Kate’s gorgeous hair is compensating for Will’s lack of hair. Average the two nd you still have good hair


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate looks stunning, and her hair is just gorgeous. It's so easy to forget William is the royal-born.


----------



## LittleStar88

Kate looks FLAWLESS! She keeps looking better and more confident. Love how she represents the BRF with dignity, class, and not making it all about her.


----------



## hellosunshine

gracekelly said:


> Spreading rumors of extramarital affairs is nasty.



Well, maybe share this with all the reporters who were openly discussing it on social media?



> Unless someone was there, saw them, has a picture of en flagrante delicto, divorce papers are filed with co-respondents named, signed affidavits from witnesses, or  copies of hotel receipts etc.,  it didn't happen.



There are likely photos but unfortunately with threats of lawsuits, media embargo, and a real fear of losing access on the parts of journalists...no one is currently willing to touch all that's going around.



> Continuing to pursue this particular gossip is not productive for this thread.



Is this supposed to dissuade me from further discussing this topic? Can we please just allow people to post/discuss what they want? If you find my posts to be not productive, then please feel free to ignore me.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed.

Currently we have at least one member that is temp banned for drama in these threads, and we have 2-3 other members posting in this thread currently, that were temp banned already because of their inability to stop the drama and they're STILL perpetuating drama in this thread.  I can think of at least 2 members banned permanently from the site because neither had any self control in these threads, and after their temp ban expired they came right back and created drama again.  
I mean seriously. . . . folks need some serious perspective I think, it's the holidays!
We will continue to temp ban then permanently ban anyone that cannot communicate with others respectfully. . .  pick your battles.  Add members  to Ignore User list, don't be baited, take a break, etc. . .  but we can't keep doing this.  Look at you post/response before posting.  Is it about the celeb/royal?  If not then you're a part of the problem, do NOT discuss members or get personal with others.



CobaltBlu said:


> please, just let it go....  it is too much back and forth. It is a gossip thread. Gossip away. But please do not attack each other.


----------



## Clearblueskies

A1aGypsy said:


> Okay. But all he said was “I over heard media people whispering and, if there is a ban on information WHATEVER THE ALLEGATIONS, it shouldn’t exist. He has no insight whatsoever beyond listening to other people’s conversations.
> 
> I actually believed that maybe he was actually a source of info. Sigh.
> 
> And I guarantee you Crowns do not find themselves mingling with the RF.  They are Prosecutors. That’s it.


Just to clarify.  The Crown Prosecution Service is the state body which prosecutes criminal cases in court. Prosecuting lawyers work for the CPS.  It doesn’t mean they personally hob nob with the Queen any more than the head of the Royal Mail does.


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> Just to clarify.  The Crown Prosecution Service is the state body which prosecutes criminal cases in court. Prosecuting lawyers work for the CPS.  It doesn’t mean they personally hob nob with the Queen any more than the head of the Royal Mail does.


Nicely put.


----------



## myown

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4594398
> View attachment 4594399
> View attachment 4594400
> View attachment 4594401
> View attachment 4594402


this dress is totally not my cup of tea. I hate that it´s supposed to look sheer and the back , neckline compared with the sleeves looks off, too.


----------



## lazeny

LittleStar88 said:


> Kate looks FLAWLESS! She keeps looking better and more confident. Love how she represents the BRF with dignity, class, and not making it all about her.



Kate looks so lovely and blooming. Her hair is absolutely lustrous. I wonder what's her hair routine and the products that she uses.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Clearblueskies said:


> Just to clarify.  The Crown Prosecution Service is the state body which prosecutes criminal cases in court. Prosecuting lawyers work for the CPS.  It doesn’t mean they personally hob nob with the Queen any more than the head of the Royal Mail does.



This is what I was saying?


----------



## LittleStar88

lazeny said:


> Kate looks so lovely and blooming. Her hair is absolutely lustrous. I wonder what's her hair routine and the products that she uses.



Maybe she uses Meghan's tears to treat her hair? 

_Reeeelax, it was a joke!_

Honestly, I think she is just one of those women who was born with great hair, made even more gorgeous with good product and the right cut. 

I am always excited to see what kind of gown she will wear at these kinds of events. I know some find her style to be a little too predictable, but more often than not she knocks it out of the park. Including those floral dresses we saw her in this summer - she just pulls them off so nicely in the context in which they were worn.


----------



## lazeny

LittleStar88 said:


> Maybe she uses Meghan's tears to treat her hair?
> 
> _Reeeelax, it was a joke!_
> 
> Honestly, I think she is just one of those women who was born with great hair, made even more gorgeous with good product and the right cut.
> 
> I am always excited to see what kind of gown she will wear at these kinds of events. I know some find her style to be a little too predictable, but more often than not she knocks it out of the park. Including those floral dresses we saw her in this summer - she just pulls them off so nicely in the context in which they were worn.



Meghan has beautiful thick long hair too, but I wish she'd get a stylist to style her hair that's appropriate in these kind of events. 

Kate has a signature style and it's very classic. When she wears something you know it's very "Kate Middleton".


----------



## hellosunshine

elvisfan4life said:


> I read she leaked private info to MM which allowed the latter to.upstage lots of charitable events to make the Sussexes look good



Wasn't this speculated on during Sophie Agnew's exit last month? Is it a coincidence that this also happens to apply to Catherine Quinn's exit as well? I'd think that not everything relates to the Sussexes.


----------



## LibbyRuth

hellosunshine said:


> Wasn't this speculated on during Sophie Agnew's exit last month? Is it a coincidence that this also happens to apply to Catherine Quinn's exit as well? I'd think that not everything relates to the Sussexes.



The reported tension with the Sussexes is one of the only things we know, so it makes sense that all assumptions would center there.


----------



## gracekelly

I suspect that being private secretary to a person in this position is extremely stressful and time consuming. The good news is that you have no problem getting another job with this on your CV.


----------



## hellosunshine

*DJ Greg James says Prince William and Kate told him off for mocking Charlotte*




DJ Greg James got a royal telling off for mocking Princess Charlotte on her first day of school.

James, 33, said on air that Prince William and his wife, Kate, were unhappy about how he teased their daughter for shaking hands with her teacher on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea South London on September 5.

“They were listening on the morning Charlotte went to school,” he said. “I saw the photo during the show and said, “Who the hell shakes hands with their teacher on the first day?”’

James says weeks later he was invited to Kensington Palace.

“They said: ‘We were listening on the morning of little Charlotte’s first day, and we want to talk to you about the handshaking thing …’” he said. “I went: ‘Oh God, no!’ They’d heard me saying this school was so posh they had to shake hands with their teacher every day.

“They were not like that in my day. You were pleased if you got a smile. I’m sure it’s all absolutely fine,” he said.

On September 5, photos of Princess Charlotte on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea, South London surfaced online.

Prince William and his wife, Kate’s only daughter was snapped meeting head teacher Helen Haslem.

https://www.heraldsun.com.au/entert...e/news-story/4f24fe489428e9d51ef43a15bac6618c


----------



## rose60610

hellosunshine said:


> *DJ Greg James says Prince William and Kate told him off for mocking Charlotte*
> 
> View attachment 4596545
> 
> 
> DJ Greg James got a royal telling off for mocking Princess Charlotte on her first day of school.
> 
> James, 33, said on air that Prince William and his wife, Kate, were unhappy about how he teased their daughter for shaking hands with her teacher on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea South London on September 5.
> 
> “They were listening on the morning Charlotte went to school,” he said. “I saw the photo during the show and said, “Who the hell shakes hands with their teacher on the first day?”’
> 
> James says weeks later he was invited to Kensington Palace.
> 
> “They said: ‘We were listening on the morning of little Charlotte’s first day, and we want to talk to you about the handshaking thing …’” he said. “I went: ‘Oh God, no!’ They’d heard me saying this school was so posh they had to shake hands with their teacher every day.
> 
> “They were not like that in my day. You were pleased if you got a smile. I’m sure it’s all absolutely fine,” he said.
> 
> On September 5, photos of Princess Charlotte on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea, South London surfaced online.
> 
> Prince William and his wife, Kate’s only daughter was snapped meeting head teacher Helen Haslem.
> 
> https://www.heraldsun.com.au/entert...e/news-story/4f24fe489428e9d51ef43a15bac6618c



Only a dope could mock teaching one's child civility and manners. What's so bad about shaking hands with your teacher on the first day of school? It's kind of cute, teaching a child to do a grown up deferential gesture to an authority figure.  At least she isn't grunting "uh, hi" with her nose glued to a smartphone.  Social skills are an asset, and it doesn't cost anybody any money to learn them. A penniless person can learn to be as socially adept as a royal.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> *DJ Greg James says Prince William and Kate told him off for mocking Charlotte*
> 
> View attachment 4596545
> 
> 
> DJ Greg James got a royal telling off for mocking Princess Charlotte on her first day of school.
> 
> James, 33, said on air that Prince William and his wife, Kate, were unhappy about how he teased their daughter for shaking hands with her teacher on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea South London on September 5.
> 
> “They were listening on the morning Charlotte went to school,” he said. “I saw the photo during the show and said, “Who the hell shakes hands with their teacher on the first day?”’
> 
> James says weeks later he was invited to Kensington Palace.
> 
> “They said: ‘We were listening on the morning of little Charlotte’s first day, and we want to talk to you about the handshaking thing …’” he said. “I went: ‘Oh God, no!’ They’d heard me saying this school was so posh they had to shake hands with their teacher every day.
> 
> “They were not like that in my day. You were pleased if you got a smile. I’m sure it’s all absolutely fine,” he said.
> 
> On September 5, photos of Princess Charlotte on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea, South London surfaced online.
> 
> Prince William and his wife, Kate’s only daughter was snapped meeting head teacher Helen Haslem.
> 
> https://www.heraldsun.com.au/entert...e/news-story/4f24fe489428e9d51ef43a15bac6618c


Oh my goodness, you do realise this was a joke don’t you?


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> *DJ Greg James says Prince William and Kate told him off for mocking Charlotte*
> 
> View attachment 4596545
> 
> 
> DJ Greg James got a royal telling off for mocking Princess Charlotte on her first day of school.
> 
> James, 33, said on air that Prince William and his wife, Kate, were unhappy about how he teased their daughter for shaking hands with her teacher on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea South London on September 5.
> 
> “They were listening on the morning Charlotte went to school,” he said. “I saw the photo during the show and said, “Who the hell shakes hands with their teacher on the first day?”’
> 
> James says weeks later he was invited to Kensington Palace.
> 
> “They said: ‘We were listening on the morning of little Charlotte’s first day, and we want to talk to you about the handshaking thing …’” he said. “I went: ‘Oh God, no!’ They’d heard me saying this school was so posh they had to shake hands with their teacher every day.
> 
> “They were not like that in my day. You were pleased if you got a smile. I’m sure it’s all absolutely fine,” he said.
> 
> On September 5, photos of Princess Charlotte on her first day at Thomas’s school in Battersea, South London surfaced online.
> 
> Prince William and his wife, Kate’s only daughter was snapped meeting head teacher Helen Haslem.
> 
> https://www.heraldsun.com.au/entert...e/news-story/4f24fe489428e9d51ef43a15bac6618c


This guy sounds like a jerk.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> Oh my goodness, you do realise this was a joke don’t you?


What I'm wondering is aren't they a bit old to be listening to Radio 1 
Plus I do think they know each other


----------



## Chloe302225

More from the reception at KP.


----------



## Sharont2305

Has Meghan phoned Catherine to ask if the children are okay? 

Seriously, I hope they are.


----------



## pinky7129

In the last photo, her eyebrows are on fleek! I need mine to look that good lol


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> Oh my goodness, you do realise this was a joke don’t you?



How were Kate & Williams' actions a joke? It's obvious the DJ made the remark as a joke or silly comment while on-air but how was Kate and Williams' reaction a joke?

BTW, the DJ has since clarified that he didn't make fun of Charlotte, he mocked the handshake.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> How were Kate & Williams' actions a joke? It's obvious the DJ made the remark as a joke or silly comment while on-air but how was Kate and Williams' reaction a joke?
> 
> BTW, the DJ has since clarified that he didn't make fun of Charlotte, he mocked the handshake.


You’d have to be desperate for a bad news headline about the Cambridge family to take it seriously.   The article is “dishonest and overdramatised” - to be taking lighthearted comments in this way and distorting them. But I guess that’s ok when it’s Will and Kate.


----------



## momtok

rose60610 said:


> Only a dope could mock teaching one's child civility and manners. What's so bad about shaking hands with your teacher on the first day of school? It's kind of cute, teaching a child to do a grown up deferential gesture to an authority figure.  At least she isn't grunting "uh, hi" with her nose glued to a smartphone.  Social skills are an asset, and it doesn't cost anybody any money to learn them. A penniless person can learn to be as socially adept as a royal.



I could not agree more with this. .... This, a thousand times over.
So it's cool to mock manners now?  Especially when greeting someone for the first time?  Holy h3ll.

When daughter and I were taking Mandarin classes some years ago, taught by a Taiwanese friend who was born and raised in Taiwan, the class always began with the children rising from their cheers and greeting the teacher in unison.  At the end of class, they were all to say, "Thank you teacher, good bye."  Every class.  Period.  And the teacher did not institute this just as some review of the phrases, she did it because it was the way she herself had attended school in Taiwan.  She is about 40 now, for time reference.

And quite frankly, Princess Charlotte's greeting is how *I* start my Sunday school every year ... with a handshake.  I've taught the 3yr-old class for sixteen years now, and every year when I meet a new student, I crouch down, shake their hand, and introduce myself.  I have *yet* to have a parent look at me funny.  They think it's great, since for many of them I'm the first teacher to have responsibility for the child.  Not one parent or grandparent has ever given me the side-eye.  They're always standing there, beaming, encouraging the child to say hello.

Meanwhile I've had teens in my car who literally do not look up from their phone the entire time.  And I might get a grunt or two if I'm lucky.  (Daughter does not do that.  Hubby and I had that conversation with her way early on.  Now *she* notices it in her friends and is likewise stunned.)

So yeah, what rose said above. .... A thousand, a million times over.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> You’d have to be desperate for a bad news headline about the Cambridge family to take it seriously.



I don't believe the story is negative. But I do ask, why you believe a BBC Radio 1 DJ is lying when he retold the story live on-air?


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> How were Kate & Williams' actions a joke? It's obvious the DJ made the remark as a joke or silly comment while on-air but how was Kate and Williams' reaction a joke?
> 
> BTW, the DJ has since clarified that *he didn't make fun of Charlotte, he mocked the handshake.*



What is the difference? He said “Who the hell shakes hands with their teacher on the first day?” He made fun of a little girl shaking hands with her teacher. What he didn't expect was to come face to face with her parents shortly after that. I'm sure that was a bit embarrassing for him but since he has told the story himself he obviously wasn't too bothered by it. And from his comments, neither were William and Kate.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> I don't believe the story is negative. But I do ask, why you believe a BBC Radio 1 DJ is lying when he retold the story live on-air?


Are you a radio 1 fan?


----------



## jblended

momtok said:


> Meanwhile I've had teens in my car who literally do not look up from their phone the entire time.  And I might get a grunt or two if I'm lucky.  (Daughter does not do that.  Hubby and I had that conversation with her way early on.  Now *she* notices it in her friends and is likewise stunned.)


May I ask how you would recommend others instill this rule (what would one say to a young child to make them understand)? Because my best friend's 9 y.o. daughter is glued to her phone, refuses to acknowledge when someone is speaking to her, and (inadvertently) comes across as having an attitude and being impolite, though she's actually a sweetheart. We were having a conversation just today about how this issue is becoming a major concern, so I'd love some tips if you have any.


----------



## momtok

jblended said:


> May I ask how you would recommend others instill this rule (what would one say to a young child to make them understand)? Because my best friend's 9 y.o. daughter is glued to her phone, refuses to acknowledge when someone is speaking to her, and (inadvertently) comes across as having an attitude and being impolite, though she's actually a sweetheart. We were having a conversation just today about how this issue is becoming a major concern, so I'd love some tips if you have any.



In our case, I had an opportunity to put daughter on the other end of it.  When she first got her phone, which was around sixth grade (yes, we held out), I told her she could not be on it in a situation where we would be talking, or I would expect her to be alert.  And she did obey those rules.

It wasn't too long after when we were in my car, driving to a local mall.  We were actually taking her martial arts tutor at the time (a high school girl) for an afternoon of shopping, completely paid for by me, as a pre-birthday gift for the tutor.  There were a few times where I said something to this girl as I drove, and if I was lucky, I got an "uh-huh" at most.

Afterward, after the afternoon was over, I pointed it out to daughter, then personalized it by asking if she thought "A" (the tutor) would have answered *her* if *she* had said something to "A".  That made daughter think, and she had to admit that no, if "A" wouldn't answer me as an adult, and as her "employer", *and* as her gift-giver that day, then no, "A" would not have answered the pre-teen in the back seat either (daughter).  Ever since then she notices it, and has even pointed it out to me when she sees it happening.  She tells me about it at lunch at school.  She's learned to see it personally, as the personal snub ... indeed personal snub to *her* (even if inadvertent), that it actually is.  She's a high school junior now, and I have not had to worry about her "snubbing" me for the phone for years.  Simply because she knows, and sees for herself, and sees how it feels from that end.

Sorry for the threadjack.  I didn't mean to throw things off.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gracekelly

I still think that guy is a jerk and for him to say he is mocking the handshake is just back pedaling.  He realized that he should have kept his mouth shut.  I recalled that Prince George greeted President ***** the same way.











Edit:  I just want to add that I always got a kick out of how they dressed Prince George in his little bathrobe and slippers.  Miniature little Brooks Brothers lol!


----------



## jblended

momtok said:


> In our case... _(snipped)_
> Sorry for the threadjack.  I didn't mean to throw things off.


Cannot thank you enough for taking the time to walk me through it. I can see how them being on the receiving end of it and seeing it as a personal snub would make the lesson stick. Will pass on the advice to my friend. 
And it is I who should be apologizing. I was so excited to see you speak about it because I had _just _had that discussion IRL, so I didn't consider that by asking I may disrupt the thread.
Sorry and thanks again.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

*Duke's hidden talent! Prince William leaves a Tanzanian boy 'gobsmacked' by speaking to him confidently in Swahili in a 'truly special moment' at the Princess Diana Legacy Awards *

*Prince William leaves guests 'gobsmacked' by speaking Swahili https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ing-Swahili.html?ito=native_share_article-top*


----------



## Chloe302225

*Kate Middleton goes on work experience! Duchess spent two days secretly working at Kingston Hospital's Maternity Unit in London*
*Duchess of Cambridge undergoes secret work experience https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ernity-Unit.html?ito=native_share_article-top*
*Duchess of Cambridge undergoes secret work experience https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ernity-Unit.html?ito=native_share_article-top*


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> *Kate Middleton goes on work experience! Duchess spent two days secretly working at Kingston Hospital's Maternity Unit in London*
> *Duchess of Cambridge undergoes secret work experience https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ernity-Unit.html?ito=native_share_article-top*
> *Duchess of Cambridge undergoes secret work experience https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ernity-Unit.html?ito=native_share_article-top*


And done all quietly without the need for a "friend" to leak it to the press


----------



## jcnc

These two are definitely becoming more and more the future king and queen vs. just some spotlight seeking royals.


----------



## lazeny

jcnc said:


> These two are definitely becoming more and more the future king and queen vs. just some spotlight seeking royals.



Kate had some growing pains, like an adjustment period. Which is understandably expected. She was not born into royalty and strict protocol. But she's learned, grown and thriving into her role. She's becoming more regal everyday.


----------



## Sharont2305

lazeny said:


> Kate had some growing pains, like an adjustment period. Which is understandably expected. She was not born into royalty and strict protocol. But she's learned, grown and thriving into her role. She's becoming more regal everyday.


Totally agree, and she didn't complain once, especially  at 17 months into her marriage. She just got on with it, learned to do things the Royal way with a bit of herself thrown in.
Others should take note.


----------



## bisbee

Sharont2305 said:


> Totally agree, and she didn't complain once, especially  at 17 months into her marriage. She just got on with it, learned to do things the Royal way with a bit of herself thrown in.
> Others should take note.


I agree...however, the role she looks forward to in the future is very different than MM...and she knew that for a long time even before her marriage to the future King.  She also knew that she would be the mother of a future Monarch...


----------



## Sharont2305

bisbee said:


> I agree...however, the role she looks forward to in the future is very different than MM...and she knew that for a long time even before her marriage to the future King.  She also knew that she would be the mother of a future Monarch...


Lol, I agree with you also, but, considering that her role is more important than MM is, she would have all the more reason to complain.... and she wasn't in the public eye in the sense that MM was prior to marriage so she did have that to contend with too.


----------



## Tivo

I don’t understand why people are still comparing them, they are not similar women. Kate has been training for this her whole life. Meghan is an actress who wanted some fame and now she’s in over her head. Thought she could mimic the monarchy and charm everyone around her. It won’t work because they aren’t faking, this is their way of life.

Meghan wants some of her old life back.
Can’t blame her for that, it’s just a shame the path toward her Hollywood career is paving over Prince Harry. Hollywood can smell thirst like a bloodhound and will take advantage of her thirst (so long as she’s tied with the BRF)...then spit her out.  

Kate will continue to do her duty, which is putting  up with William and smiling all the time.


----------



## Chagall

jcnc said:


> love the military coat.
> I fee such hairdos combined with these hair pieces do look a tad matronly on her. Perhaps its a more appropriate look given her status in the royal family. Wonder if open hair are more “acceptable “ or not


She wears way to much makeup.  Not appropriate for a royal.


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> And done all quietly without the need for a "friend" to leak it to the press



I don't see how this is any different than anything Meghan has privately or secretly done which later got leaked to the press? If this was truly done "quietly" and never "leaked"..would we have even heard about it? No.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> I don't see how this is any different than anything Meghan has privately or secretly done which later got leaked to the press? If this was truly done "quietly" and never "leaked"..would we have even heard about it? No.


The press got the information from the official Court Circular, which lists Royal activity.  Not People magazine, or a “source close to” so quite different in fact.


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> The press got the information from the official Court Circular, which lists Royal activity.  Not People magazine, or a “source close to” so quite different in fact.


Thank you, this was going to be my reply, lol.
Exactly. This wasn't leaked to the press, it was announced


----------



## Chagall

threadbender said:


> LOL'd when I saw the dates. SMH but whatever makes you think these old rumors are relevant now, I guess, it is all good.
> For the most part, Will and, especially, Kate and the children just make me smile. It is a nice contrast to MH and Andrew.


I hope William retains a good reputation. If not, poor Queen. Poor everyone.


----------



## Chagall

lazeny said:


> Kate had some growing pains, like an adjustment period. Which is understandably expected. She was not born into royalty and strict protocol. But she's learned, grown and thriving into her role. She's becoming more regal everyday.


Kate went through a time when she was seriously challenged when it came to keeping her dress from blowing up around her head. Her thong underwear, or lack thereof were frequently on display. She was even called an exhibitionist. But she has matured.


----------



## Flatsy

Clearblueskies said:


> The press got the information from the official Court Circular, which lists Royal activity. Not People magazine, or a “source close to” so quite different in fact.


It's become so refreshing that she just gets on with her work and records it in the circular without the massive amount of hype and self congratulations.  She doesn't need to release a bunch of teaser videos on instagram where she practices her posing and hugs everyone.


----------



## Sharont2305

I can't wait to see this


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> The press got the information from the official Court Circular, which lists Royal activity.  Not People magazine, or a “source close to” so quite different in fact.



Rather unfortunate that some here are still so bothered by that People Magazine story considering, at the time it was the single defense and pushback that Meghan had after months and months of media smearing. 

Anyway, I've read events posted in the court circular are typically the type of engagements not announced ahead of time because there is no press angle to them, they're basically just regular work meetings.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Rather unfortunate that some here are still so bothered by that People Magazine story considering, at the time it was the single defense and pushback that Meghan had after months and months of media smearing.
> 
> Anyway, I've read events posted in the court circular are typically the type of engagements not announced ahead of time because there is no press angle to them, they're basically just regular work meetings.


Yes of course, poor Meghan.  
NB the Court Circular is a past record of all engagements.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Rather unfortunate that some here are still so bothered by that People Magazine story considering, at the time it was the single defense and pushback that Meghan had after months and months of media smearing.
> 
> Anyway, I've read events posted in the court circular are typically the type of engagements not announced ahead of time because there is no press angle to them, they're basically just regular work meetings.


Not everything needs a press angle.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke of Cambridge is on an historic first official visit to Kuwait, then on to Oman


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attending a reception at Buckingham Palace in celebration of the 70th anniversary of NATO.


----------



## jcnc

Loving her hair. Does anyone else think she getsbotox in her forehead?


----------



## pursecrzy

Good picture of her with Justin.


----------



## bag-mania

jcnc said:


> Loving her hair. Does anyone else think she getsbotox in her forehead?



Looking at that last batch of photos I’d say she probably isn’t using Botox yet. Those photos were clearly re-touched in Photoshop and the forehead lines were removed. However, in the third photo where she is raising her eyebrows you can see her lines.  They probably didn’t bother to do that one since it was a profile shot. 

Botox would paralyze the forehead and makes it difficult, if not impossible, to crinkle like that.


----------



## GoStanford

Chloe302225 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge attending a reception at Buckingham Palace in celebration of the 70th anniversary of NATO.


Reminds me of the dress in her official portrait at the National Portrait Gallery, though the collar is a little different.  I am one of the few people who thinks her likeness is captured well in that painting.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attending an engagement today for her new charity Family Action. Today marks her take over as Patron of the charity from the Queen who was the head for 66 years.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> Looking at that last batch of photos I’d say she probably isn’t using Botox yet. Those photos were clearly re-touched in Photoshop and the forehead


Nvm! I was looking at the wrong picture


----------



## jcnc

bag-mania said:


> Looking at that last batch of photos I’d say she probably isn’t using Botox yet. Those photos were clearly re-touched in Photoshop and the forehead lines were removed. However, in the third photo where she is raising her eyebrows you can see her lines.  They probably didn’t bother to do that one since it was a profile shot.
> 
> Botox would paralyze the forehead and makes it difficult, if not impossible, to crinkle like that.


Makes sense. Whoever touched these photos really made Kate look plastic(y) she looks naturally beautiful in most of her photos


----------



## hellosunshine

jcnc said:


> Loving her hair. Does anyone else think she gets botox in her forehead?



Honestly, the center of her forehead rarely moves these days and her eyebrows are notably higher. She has Marcia Cross botox face tbh. 

Her deep forehead lines have all disappeared...doubt it's all due to photo editing.

Before -


----------



## lazeny

Kate looks lovely in jewel tones. And I'm just obsessed with her hair. As someone who has thin frizzy hair that has unruly waves and is turning gray,  I want to know what she uses.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lazeny said:


> Kate looks lovely in jewel tones. And I'm just obsessed with her hair. As someone who has thin frizzy hair that has unruly waves and is turning gray,  I want to know what she uses.


That hair must be genetics, or Olaplex - probably both  Your hair will become amazing when you use Olaplex very regularly. It's probably the best product to come around in ages.


----------



## Jayne1

jcnc said:


> Does anyone else think she getsbotox in her forehead?


Yes. Not to an absurd amount like a Real Housewife, but yes, I think she does.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That hair must be genetics, or Olaplex - probably both  Your hair will become amazing when you use Olaplex very regularly. It's probably the best product to come around in ages.


Never heard of it


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Honestly, the center of her forehead rarely moves these days and her eyebrows are notably higher. She has Marcia Cross botox face tbh.
> 
> Her deep forehead lines have all disappeared...doubt it's all due to photo editing.
> 
> Before -
> 
> View attachment 4607074
> 
> View attachment 4607075
> 
> View attachment 4607076
> 
> View attachment 4607077



Mine have improved thanks to a good day and night cream


----------



## ccbaggirl89

elvisfan4life said:


> Never heard of it


Oh... you are missing out on Kate Middleton-like hair. Google it, been out for maybe 2-3 years?  It's won a scientific innovation award, and most of the beauty awards since it debuted.


----------



## MCF

Does anyone know anything about writing letters to the Royal Family? Like who actually reads and replies to the letters and if the letter states that (insert the Royal Family member you wrote to) asked the writer of the letter to tell you or write you something does that mean the Royal actually read your letter? I'm asking because I've seen some letters from the Royal Family that seem a little more personal than others.  Would a Royal ever personally respond to a person or would it always be through someone else?


----------



## muchstuff

MCF said:


> Does anyone know anything about writing letters to the Royal Family? Like who actually reads and replies to the letters and if the letter states that (insert the Royal Family member you wrote to) asked the writer of the letter to tell you or write you something does that mean the Royal actually read your letter? I'm asking because I've seen some letters from the Royal Family that seem a little more personal than others.  Would a Royal ever personally respond to a person or would it always be through someone else?


I remember seeing a programme on the Queen and she has a group of women (ladies in waiting? I'm guessing here) that reply to correspondence on her behalf. I have no idea about the rest of the royals or whether any of them read any of their mail. Perhaps someone from the UK would be able to answer.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just came across an insta post about sending them a Christmas card.


----------



## myown

Sharont2305 said:


> Mine have improved thanks to a good day and night cream


So tell us which one


----------



## Sharont2305

myown said:


> So tell us which one


Elemis Pro Collagen, I use both the day and night cream.


----------



## marthastoo

It's pretty clear Kate gets a little botox.  But, who doesn't?  

Actually, I don't but I absolutely would if I felt I needed it.  My colleagues in their 30s all seem to get botox.


----------



## Jayne1

marthastoo said:


> It's pretty clear Kate gets a little botox.


Agree.  Kate is very aware of the cameras and those horrendous close-ups, so yes, she does what she can to look attractive.


----------



## mrsinsyder

marthastoo said:


> It's pretty clear Kate gets a little botox.  But, who doesn't?
> 
> Actually, I don't but I absolutely would if I felt I needed it.  My colleagues in their 30s all seem to get botox.



I don’t see the problem with it either. I get it done. She still looks lovely and natural.


----------



## duna

marthastoo said:


> It's pretty clear Kate gets a little botox.  But, who doesn't?
> 
> Actually, I don't but I absolutely would if I felt I needed it.  My colleagues in their 30s all seem to get botox.



I must be one of the few who doesn't and my KIDS are Kate's age I find all this not wanting to look ones age so ridiculous....Maybe one day, when I see a good plastic surgery or botox (it makes the skin look unnaturally shiny IMO), I might change my mind but it hasn't happened yet!


----------



## anitalilac

Tivo said:


> I don’t understand why people are still comparing them, they are not similar women. Kate has been training for this her whole life. Meghan is an actress who wanted some fame and now she’s in over her head. Thought she could mimic the monarchy and charm everyone around her. It won’t work because they aren’t faking, this is their way of life.
> 
> Meghan wants some of her old life back.
> Can’t blame her for that, it’s just a shame the path toward her Hollywood career is paving over Prince Harry. Hollywood can smell thirst like a bloodhound and will take advantage of her thirst (so long as she’s tied with the BRF)...then spit her out.
> 
> Kate will continue to do her duty, which is putting  up with William and smiling all the time.


sigh, this comparison is really getting too much.I loved this thread before .


----------



## LittleStar88

anitalilac said:


> sigh, this comparison is really getting too much.I loved this thread before .



Really hard not to make the comparison because there is such a stark contrast in how they choose to represent the BRF. One turns up with grace, elegance, and a smile. The other pouts about her privilege and turns up to make it all about her... I won't say which name goes to which description but it is hard not to see the gigantic difference.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LittleStar88 said:


> Really hard not to make the comparison because there is such a stark contrast in how they choose to represent the BRF. One turns up with grace, elegance, and a smile. The other pouts about her privilege and turns up to make it all about her... I won't say which name goes to which description but it is hard not to see the gigantic difference.


And one is important and will be queen .....the other will soon be.like lady.Sarah Chatto ie a.distant part.of the BRF


----------



## LittleStar88

elvisfan4life said:


> And one is important and will be queen .....the other will soon be.like lady.Sarah Chatto ie a.distant part.of the BRF



I read it as Lady Sarah Cheeto 

That's so true - one has purpose and the other is confirming she has no purpose. Very clear-cut and with no question.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LittleStar88 said:


> I read it as Lady Sarah Cheeto
> 
> That's so true - one has purpose and the other is confirming she has no purpose. Very clear-cut and with no question.


Lol Margarets daughter was brought up.with her.cousins a!ways in the pictures of the immediate family in the 60,s and 70,s as.at that.time she was 7th in line to the throne ....similar to Harry and soon he will drop off the.scale as well ....wonder if M will still be around?


----------



## Chloe302225

Arriving to the annual Diplomatic Reception at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4612188
> View attachment 4612189
> 
> 
> Arriving to the annual Diplomatic Reception at Buckingham Palace.


YAS we get the FULL ROYAL look tonight! I hope there are more pictures from inside the reception.


----------



## queennadine

I so want to see more pics!


----------



## CobaltBlu

More on her sash and ribbon:https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s...ly-order-gvco-sash-diplomatic-reception-2019/


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CobaltBlu

Kate looks great, and HRH QEII's Vladimir tiara!!!  wow....


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lazeny

Kate looks lovely. I think this is one of the events where over the top diamond jewelry is expected. Those earrings and that necklace, paired Lover's Knot Tiara!


----------



## chowlover2

I bet the Vladimir tiara on QEII is the one Meghan wanted for her wedding! It's divine and I am glad the Queen put her in her place!


----------



## Sharont2305

lazeny said:


> Kate looks lovely. I think this is one of the events where over the top diamond jewelry is expected. Those earrings and that necklace, paired Lover's Knot Tiara!


I want a close up of the ring on her right hand, lol. 
She looks amazing, I feel this dress is a departure for her. Different to what she normally wears


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kate really needs to ease up on the botox!  Her eyebrows are pointing to the sky.


----------



## gracekelly

cafecreme15 said:


> YAS we get the FULL ROYAL look tonight! I hope there are more pictures from inside the reception.


We sure did!  Only Queens can carry off the whole enchilada of the tiara, necklace and earrings.  Kate has the look down perfectly!  The QE2 knows that Kate can carry it all off, so it is no wonder that she is lending her all these gorgeous pieces to wear.


----------



## marthastoo

I wish the curve of Kate's neckline was cut a little further wider so the necklace was more fully featured.  A piece that beautiful should not be crowded into such a tight space.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Yassss Queen and future Queen


----------



## A1aGypsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Kate really needs to ease up on the botox!  Her eyebrows are pointing to the sky.



I thought so at first too but she’s just making that face a lot. There are pics where her brows are “at rest” and they look normal.


----------



## CobaltBlu

QEII's necklace doesnt usually have those emerald drops, they all brought their A Game to this event!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Here is anothershot of Kate's necklace, on the right; and also the Queen's tiara with the pearls, emeralds, and without the drops.


----------



## Katel

CobaltBlu said:


> Here is anothershot of Kate's necklace, on the right; and also the Queen's tiara with the pearls, emeralds, and without the drops.


Hi CB   
And WoW - TU  for this!


----------



## queennadine

The Lover’s Knot Tiara is my absolute favorite  
Kate just looks stunning!


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> QEII's necklace doesnt usually have those emerald drops, they all brought their A Game to this event!


Doll, where have you been?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A1aGypsy said:


> I thought so at first too but she’s just making that face a lot. There are pics where her brows are “at rest” and they look normal.



Her brow area looks completely different to me. I don't think it's a secret she gets it - it's no big deal - but this time around it looks like the placement or amount is wrong.


----------



## cafecreme15

CobaltBlu said:


> Here is anothershot of Kate's necklace, on the right; and also the Queen's tiara with the pearls, emeralds, and without the drops.


i think this is my favorite tiara in the whole royal collection! Just stunning - and I think I prefer the look without any hanging gems.


----------



## Flatsy

It seems to be the Queen's favorite, but I'm sick of the Vladimir tiara.  I'm sick of the Cambridge Lover's Knot too.  

One of the things I'm hoping for when a new monarch takes over is some tiaras being brought out from the vaults that haven't been in the rotation recently.


----------



## cafecreme15

Flatsy said:


> It seems to be the Queen's favorite, but I'm sick of the Vladimir tiara.  I'm sick of the Cambridge Lover's Knot too.
> 
> One of the things I'm hoping for when a new monarch takes over is some tiaras being brought out from the vaults that haven't been in the rotation recently.


Personally I could never get sick of the Vladimir tiara, but agreed that I have tired of the Cambridge lovers knot one - while Kate wears it beautifully, she wears it nearly every single time she wears a tiara. There must be countless other options!


----------



## daisychainz

cafecreme15 said:


> Personally I could never get sick of the Vladimir tiara, but agreed that I have tired of the Cambridge lovers knot one - while Kate wears it beautifully, she wears it nearly every single time she wears a tiara. There must be countless other options!


I'm not sure of these things and how they work, but perhaps Kate's access to jewelry and tiaras is very limited until she actually becomes a queen? She might only have a few options for now, which is why we see the same one on repeat?


----------



## Toulouse

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4612193
> View attachment 4612194
> View attachment 4612195
> View attachment 4612196
> View attachment 4612197
> View attachment 4612198


It sounds like I’m in the minority on this, but I find this gown a bit severe and aging on Kate. Perhaps if it had a more open neckline, I would like it better. As it is, the necklace looks too busy for the neckline. I also wish she would gain about 10 pounds to get back her youthful glow, but that’s a whole other issue!


----------



## cafecreme15

daisychainz said:


> I'm not sure of these things and how they work, but perhaps Kate's access to jewelry and tiaras is very limited until she actually becomes a queen? She might only have a few options for now, which is why we see the same one on repeat?


Could be! Angela Kelly should write a sequel to her book about the Queen’s wardrobe about the Queen’s jewels!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4612193
> View attachment 4612194
> View attachment 4612195
> View attachment 4612196
> View attachment 4612197
> View attachment 4612198


Wow. She sure looks like a future queen. At first I was like, black...really? And that’s coming from someone that wears A LOT of black. But the more I looked at the pictures I realized, nah, she looks royal. She gets it.


----------



## cafecreme15

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow. She sure looks like a future queen. At first I was like, black...really? And that’s coming from someone that wears A LOT of black. But the more I looked at the pictures I realized, nah, she looks royal. She gets it.


I've read that this dress is actually very deep navy.


----------



## sdkitty

cafecreme15 said:


> I've read that this dress is actually very deep navy.


appears to be velvet, which I love


----------



## meluvs2shop

sdkitty said:


> appears to be velvet, which I love


Me too!

Navy or black, either way I love it!


----------



## CobaltBlu

daisychainz said:


> I'm not sure of these things and how they work, but perhaps Kate's access to jewelry and tiaras is very limited until she actually becomes a queen? She might only have a few options for now, which is why we see the same one on repeat?



The Cambridge Lover's Knot Tiara. That tiara has a great history; it was a favorite of Queen Mary, who had it made. QEII loaned it to Diana, who loved it; and then it went back to QE when she died. QE loaned it to Kate, who wore it in 2015 for the first time. Now apparently it is her favorite, has sentimental value obviously. https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/tradition/a10302981/cambridge-love-knot-tiara/


----------



## Flatsy

daisychainz said:


> I'm not sure of these things and how they work, but perhaps Kate's access to jewelry and tiaras is very limited until she actually becomes a queen? She might only have a few options for now, which is why we see the same one on repeat?


Yes, I believe that's the case.  All of the women in the family seem to have a specific 1-2 tiaras that are loaned to them exclusively on an ongoing basis.  Cambridge Lover's Knot seems to be designated as Kate's tiara for the time being.  Unlike her sister-in-law, I don't think Kate is inclined to push back and tell the Queen she'd like another one.

This article shows 40 of the Queen's tiaras and how the "current wearer" is.  https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106

I think the Burmese Ruby is my favorite of the tiaras the Queen wears.  And Camilla's tiaras are pretty impressive, but I think my impression of them is clouded by who is wearing them.  If I were one of the duchesses, I'd be hoping the Strathmore Rose Tiara was available.


----------



## sdkitty

Flatsy said:


> Yes, I believe that's the case.  All of the women in the family seem to have a specific 1-2 tiaras that are loaned to them exclusively on an ongoing basis.  Cambridge Lover's Knot seems to be designated as Kate's tiara for the time being.  Unlike her sister-in-law, I don't think Kate is inclined to push back and tell the Queen she'd like another one.
> 
> This article shows 40 of the Queen's tiaras and how the "current wearer" is.  https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106
> 
> I think the Burmese Ruby is my favorite of the tiaras the Queen wears.  And Camilla's tiaras are pretty impressive, but I think my impression of them is clouded by who is wearing them.  If I were one of the duchesses, I'd be hoping the Strathmore Rose Tiara was available.


of course any of the tiaras are going to look more beautiful on Kate than on the queen at this point in time......not trying to be mean but Kate is relatively young and beautiful so ....


----------



## cafecreme15

Flatsy said:


> Yes, I believe that's the case.  All of the women in the family seem to have a specific 1-2 tiaras that are loaned to them exclusively on an ongoing basis.  Cambridge Lover's Knot seems to be designated as Kate's tiara for the time being.  Unlike her sister-in-law, I don't think Kate is inclined to push back and tell the Queen she'd like another one.
> 
> This article shows 40 of the Queen's tiaras and how the "current wearer" is.  https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106
> 
> I think the Burmese Ruby is my favorite of the tiaras the Queen wears.  And Camilla's tiaras are pretty impressive, but I think my impression of them is clouded by who is wearing them.  If I were one of the duchesses, I'd be hoping the Strathmore Rose Tiara was available.


Incredible article - thank you for sharing!


----------



## lazeny

Oh maybe that's the reason Camilla always wears, from what I've recalled,  3 different tiara's. It seems like the Greville is exclusively hers to wear. 



Flatsy said:


> Yes, I believe that's the case.  All of the women in the family seem to have a specific 1-2 tiaras that are loaned to them exclusively on an ongoing basis.  Cambridge Lover's Knot seems to be designated as Kate's tiara for the time being.  Unlike her sister-in-law, I don't think Kate is inclined to push back and tell the Queen she'd like another one.
> 
> This article shows 40 of the Queen's tiaras and how the "current wearer" is.  https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106
> 
> I think the Burmese Ruby is my favorite of the tiaras the Queen wears.  And Camilla's tiaras are pretty impressive, but I think my impression of them is clouded by who is wearing them.  If I were one of the duchesses, I'd be hoping the Strathmore Rose Tiara was available.


----------



## sdkitty

CobaltBlu said:


> The Cambridge Lover's Knot Tiara. That tiara has a great history; it was a favorite of Queen Mary, who had it made. QEII loaned it to Diana, who loved it; and then it went back to QE when she died. QE loaned it to Kate, who wore it in 2015 for the first time. Now apparently it is her favorite, has sentimental value obviously. https://www.townandcountrymag.com/society/tradition/a10302981/cambridge-love-knot-tiara/


Queen Mary really liked her tiaras.   Interesting to me as a Yank who doesn't know much about the royals.  some of these people aren't even familiar to me.  but maybe they are to Brits.  Other than the queen, her children and grandchildren the only one who's somewhat familar is princess michael of kent.  Is she the alleged racist?


----------



## Chloe302225

lazeny said:


> Oh maybe that's the reason Camilla always wears, from what I've recalled,  3 different tiara's. It seems like the Greville is exclusively hers to wear.


Camilla has access to 4 but she has never worn it any photos. 1 of the tiaras comes from her side of the family.


----------



## kemilia

Flatsy said:


> Yes, I believe that's the case.  All of the women in the family seem to have a specific 1-2 tiaras that are loaned to them exclusively on an ongoing basis.  Cambridge Lover's Knot seems to be designated as Kate's tiara for the time being.  Unlike her sister-in-law, I don't think Kate is inclined to push back and tell the Queen she'd like another one.
> 
> This article shows 40 of the Queen's tiaras and how the "current wearer" is.  https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106
> 
> I think the Burmese Ruby is my favorite of the tiaras the Queen wears.  And Camilla's tiaras are pretty impressive, but I think my impression of them is clouded by who is wearing them.  If I were one of the duchesses, I'd be hoping the Strathmore Rose Tiara was available.


Holy moly!--Thank you for this!!

If I were the Q, I would make up State occasions just to be able to wear all of these. ALL of them.


----------



## VickyB

Kate looks terrific!!!!! Dress and jewels  - OMG!!! She really does need to gain 20 pounds. She'd probably be a size 4 then and still look fantastic and her face would regain some of its youth.


----------



## Sharont2305

VickyB said:


> Kate looks terrific!!!!! Dress and jewels  - OMG!!! She really does need to gain 20 pounds. She'd probably be a size 4 then and still look fantastic and her face would regain some of its youth.


I agree, she always looks great when her face is fuller during pregnancy.


----------



## duna

Kate looks absolutely devine with the blue velvet dress and those jewels, well done!!

Of course the Queen looks wonderful aswell, her jewels are just amazing!!


----------



## lulilu

Kate is beautiful, but agree that a little weight would help her face.  Her features seem so sharp now and her eyebrows kind of freak me out.


----------



## bag-mania

Knowing how the gossip media treats any royal women who have the gall to maintain a normal weight Kate's probably afraid to eat. Weight gain is a slippery slope, especially as you get older.


----------



## daisychainz

Flatsy said:


> Yes, I believe that's the case.  All of the women in the family seem to have a specific 1-2 tiaras that are loaned to them exclusively on an ongoing basis.  Cambridge Lover's Knot seems to be designated as Kate's tiara for the time being.  Unlike her sister-in-law, I don't think Kate is inclined to push back and tell the Queen she'd like another one.
> 
> This article shows 40 of the Queen's tiaras and how the "current wearer" is.  https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106
> 
> I think the Burmese Ruby is my favorite of the tiaras the Queen wears.  And Camilla's tiaras are pretty impressive, but I think my impression of them is clouded by who is wearing them.  If I were one of the duchesses, I'd be hoping the Strathmore Rose Tiara was available.


Wow, what great pictures and info. I can't even pick! Maybe the five aquamarine tiara. Imagine being able to look at them all and choose!! It must be amazing.


----------



## doni

I think Kate looks perfectly fine weight wise. As you age, it shows more in your face if you are thin and, depending on your type you need to gain quite a bit of weight in the body for it to start to show in your face.


----------



## Jayne1

Flatsy said:


> Yes, I believe that's the case.  All of the women in the family seem to have a specific 1-2 tiaras that are loaned to them exclusively on an ongoing basis.  Cambridge Lover's Knot seems to be designated as Kate's tiara for the time being.  Unlike her sister-in-law, I don't think Kate is inclined to push back and tell the Queen she'd like another one.
> 
> This article shows 40 of the Queen's tiaras and how the "current wearer" is.  https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106https://www.harpersbazaar.com.au/culture/british-royal-tiaras-18106
> 
> I think the Burmese Ruby is my favorite of the tiaras the Queen wears.  And Camilla's tiaras are pretty impressive, but I think my impression of them is clouded by who is wearing them.  If I were one of the duchesses, I'd be hoping the Strathmore Rose Tiara was available.


Loved seeing them all!  I think Queen Mary of Teck had a spending problem.

Camilla can carry off a large tiara and make it look natural.  I'm impressed.  Of course, the big hairstyle must help with the look.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> Camilla can carry off a large tiara and make it look natural.  I'm impressed.  Of course, the big hairstyle must help with the look.


Yeah, big tiaras, big hats are her thing, suits her.


----------



## eunaddict

I wish people would stop commenting on women's weights in general, everyone's bodies are different and some people gain easily, some do not, some lose it easily, some do not. Women talking and criticizing women's bodies should really stop being a thing, as long as Kate's healthy and happy, who cares if she's a size 0 or a size 4?

For the record, I think she looks great.


----------



## rcy

any info/better pics of the ring she was wearing on her right hand??


----------



## Chloe302225

rcy said:


> any info/better pics of the ring she was wearing on her right hand??



No they are not currently not any. We may have to wait till she hopefully wears it again.


----------



## kemilia

From Marie Claire (so far the best pic out there).


----------



## Chloe302225

Teaching an heir to the throne how to cook is a nerve-jangling business. If anyone could keep their cool it’s Mary Berry

I did have to tell Prince William off for cheating during a roulade competition,’ laughs Mary Berry as she recounts the ‘magical’ moments of cooking with the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge during a special BBC programme to provide a festive feast for charity workers.

A Berry Royal Christmas gives a revealing insight into the charities supported by William and Kate, as well as the volunteers and regulars who pass through their doors, many of whom have become close to the royal couple.

A few days later she received a call saying Prince William wanted to do a thank-you dinner for the charity staff and volunteers who give up their Christmas Day to work for three of their charities. ‘I thought of all those who sacrifice that day to help others in need and how fitting it would be to do something to celebrate them – and I said it was a marvellous idea!’

A Berry Royal Christmas features the couple – along with the queen of British cookery herself – on four royal engagements to meet the people whose lives have been changed by the support of these charities. The show culminates in the Christmas feast hosted by the couple, with a menu overseen by Mary (who will be cooking some of her recipes for viewers to try at home), with a little help from special guest Nadiya Hussain.

For Mary, the most eye-opening aspect of making it was seeing the royal couple at their most relaxed, with both of them at times even sporting aprons. She says, ‘I was so impressed. They really are a pigeon couple [in that they mate for life]. It was easy to see that William is very proud of Catherine. He was keen to stress to me how none of his mental health charities would be what they were without Catherine, who puts so much time, effort and care into making sure everything works well.

‘It was just lovely observing them for those three days. When they are together, he’s constantly touching her arm and looking over at her smiling and she’s the same with him. It was very sweet to see because it was so natural.’

For Mary, the event was a great excuse to bond over food – talking about it, making it and judging the individual skills of the Prince and Duchess. ‘We had a lot of fun,’ says Mary. ‘When we made chocolate cupcakes for the children, I gave Catherine some icing sugar and she whipped it up and made lovely swirls on top of the cakes. You could see she is a confident cook.’

It gave Mary insight into the kitchen habits of the Cambridges – and Catherine got Mary’s seal of approval. ‘She’s a proper cook, for her children and for William. She’s a very hands-on mum. She told me she uses my pizza recipe and her children help her make them. Her own mum used to have my books, and Catherine grew up cooking with her. I know she has a lot of my books too.’

Catherine also gave Mary a behind-the-scenes tour of a new playground at RHS Wisley inspired by the ‘Back to Nature’ garden she co-designed for the Chelsea Flower Show, with its aim to get children and families to experience the great outdoors. ‘Catherine is very focused on going back to basics to give children a good start in life,’ explains Mary. ‘She believes many of the problems with mental health are caused by people not having it easy in their early years.

‘It’s why she loves the idea of children being able to run freely and play outside in the fresh air, and to be together as a family – something her children love to do.’

Just as Catherine believes that fresh air is beneficial to wellbeing, ‘Cooking is good for mental health,’ declares Mary. ‘You have to focus, clear your mind and deal with the task in hand. It is all about sharing – it’s lovely to receive a little praise for something you have made and to be able to share it.’

Some of the recipes for the dinner were influenced by Mary’s chats with Catherine about her children. ‘We made a chocolate and beetroot cake inspired by her telling me that Prince Louis absolutely loves beetroot, which isn’t the most obvious thing for a young child to like.’

There were no demands put on Mary by William and Catherine. ‘I was absolutely free to create any recipe I wanted. I was a little nervous at first but as soon as I saw their huge smiles that melted away.’

The atmosphere was so convivial that, on the final day, when it came to making the buffet dinner for the 150 charity workers and volunteers, the couple were happy to take part in a meringue roulade decorating competition with William aided by Nadiya and Catherine helped by Mary, who was also the judge.

Mary laughs. ‘They’re both very competitive, particularly William. Nadiya and I didn’t physically help, we just gave hints. At one point, I had to tell William off jokingly because he kept looking to see what Catherine was doing, so I told him he was cheating. Catherine finished first – she did a lovely woodland-themed decoration. His was rather more gaudy but he was good with his piping and decorating – I was most impressed. In the end I declared a draw.’

William was, she says, also a natural joker. ‘In Liverpool at The Brink [a dry bar and restaurant that provides a safe space for people suffering from addiction, run by Action On Addiction], a chap came in with brightly dyed hair and William told him next time he saw him he’d do his the same way. Then he plucked at his head and said: “Except there’s not much here to dye.”’

While in Liverpool they also visited The Passage, the UK’s largest centre for the homeless. ‘It was a hectic few days but I loved watching the way they interacted with everyone because both are so natural at putting people at their ease. I think it was a day people will remember for years to come. I certainly will.’

Asked if she thinks the couple will be rustling up some of her delicacies for their own Christmas dinner, she said: ‘They both said they were looking forward to spending the day with the family and I don’t know what they’ll be cooking, but the Stilton and Fig Tartlets were very popular.’

By royal appointment, of course. 

A Berry Royal Christmas will air on Monday 16 December at 8.30pm on BBC One


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


> Teaching an heir to the throne how to cook is a nerve-jangling business. If anyone could keep their cool it’s Mary Berry
> 
> I did have to tell Prince William off for cheating during a roulade competition,’ laughs Mary Berry as she recounts the ‘magical’ moments of cooking with the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge during a special BBC programme to provide a festive feast for charity workers.
> 
> A Berry Royal Christmas gives a revealing insight into the charities supported by William and Kate, as well as the volunteers and regulars who pass through their doors, many of whom have become close to the royal couple.
> 
> A few days later she received a call saying Prince William wanted to do a thank-you dinner for the charity staff and volunteers who give up their Christmas Day to work for three of their charities. ‘I thought of all those who sacrifice that day to help others in need and how fitting it would be to do something to celebrate them – and I said it was a marvellous idea!’
> 
> A Berry Royal Christmas features the couple – along with the queen of British cookery herself – on four royal engagements to meet the people whose lives have been changed by the support of these charities. The show culminates in the Christmas feast hosted by the couple, with a menu overseen by Mary (who will be cooking some of her recipes for viewers to try at home), with a little help from special guest Nadiya Hussain.
> 
> For Mary, the most eye-opening aspect of making it was seeing the royal couple at their most relaxed, with both of them at times even sporting aprons. She says, ‘I was so impressed. They really are a pigeon couple [in that they mate for life]. It was easy to see that William is very proud of Catherine. He was keen to stress to me how none of his mental health charities would be what they were without Catherine, who puts so much time, effort and care into making sure everything works well.
> 
> ‘It was just lovely observing them for those three days. When they are together, he’s constantly touching her arm and looking over at her smiling and she’s the same with him. It was very sweet to see because it was so natural.’
> 
> For Mary, the event was a great excuse to bond over food – talking about it, making it and judging the individual skills of the Prince and Duchess. ‘We had a lot of fun,’ says Mary. ‘When we made chocolate cupcakes for the children, I gave Catherine some icing sugar and she whipped it up and made lovely swirls on top of the cakes. You could see she is a confident cook.’
> 
> It gave Mary insight into the kitchen habits of the Cambridges – and Catherine got Mary’s seal of approval. ‘She’s a proper cook, for her children and for William. She’s a very hands-on mum. She told me she uses my pizza recipe and her children help her make them. Her own mum used to have my books, and Catherine grew up cooking with her. I know she has a lot of my books too.’
> 
> Catherine also gave Mary a behind-the-scenes tour of a new playground at RHS Wisley inspired by the ‘Back to Nature’ garden she co-designed for the Chelsea Flower Show, with its aim to get children and families to experience the great outdoors. ‘Catherine is very focused on going back to basics to give children a good start in life,’ explains Mary. ‘She believes many of the problems with mental health are caused by people not having it easy in their early years.
> 
> ‘It’s why she loves the idea of children being able to run freely and play outside in the fresh air, and to be together as a family – something her children love to do.’
> 
> Just as Catherine believes that fresh air is beneficial to wellbeing, ‘Cooking is good for mental health,’ declares Mary. ‘You have to focus, clear your mind and deal with the task in hand. It is all about sharing – it’s lovely to receive a little praise for something you have made and to be able to share it.’
> 
> Some of the recipes for the dinner were influenced by Mary’s chats with Catherine about her children. ‘We made a chocolate and beetroot cake inspired by her telling me that Prince Louis absolutely loves beetroot, which isn’t the most obvious thing for a young child to like.’
> 
> There were no demands put on Mary by William and Catherine. ‘I was absolutely free to create any recipe I wanted. I was a little nervous at first but as soon as I saw their huge smiles that melted away.’
> 
> The atmosphere was so convivial that, on the final day, when it came to making the buffet dinner for the 150 charity workers and volunteers, the couple were happy to take part in a meringue roulade decorating competition with William aided by Nadiya and Catherine helped by Mary, who was also the judge.
> 
> Mary laughs. ‘They’re both very competitive, particularly William. Nadiya and I didn’t physically help, we just gave hints. At one point, I had to tell William off jokingly because he kept looking to see what Catherine was doing, so I told him he was cheating. Catherine finished first – she did a lovely woodland-themed decoration. His was rather more gaudy but he was good with his piping and decorating – I was most impressed. In the end I declared a draw.’
> 
> William was, she says, also a natural joker. ‘In Liverpool at The Brink [a dry bar and restaurant that provides a safe space for people suffering from addiction, run by Action On Addiction], a chap came in with brightly dyed hair and William told him next time he saw him he’d do his the same way. Then he plucked at his head and said: “Except there’s not much here to dye.”’
> 
> While in Liverpool they also visited The Passage, the UK’s largest centre for the homeless. ‘It was a hectic few days but I loved watching the way they interacted with everyone because both are so natural at putting people at their ease. I think it was a day people will remember for years to come. I certainly will.’
> 
> Asked if she thinks the couple will be rustling up some of her delicacies for their own Christmas dinner, she said: ‘They both said they were looking forward to spending the day with the family and I don’t know what they’ll be cooking, but the Stilton and Fig Tartlets were very popular.’
> 
> By royal appointment, of course.
> 
> A Berry Royal Christmas will air on Monday 16 December at 8.30pm on BBC One
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4615542




Thank you so much for this wonderful article!  I hope that the program will be available for viewing in the US.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Thank you so much for this wonderful article!  I hope that the program will be available for viewing in the US.


I'm really looking forward to this tonight.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## doni

Sharont2305 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this tonight.


How was it?


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> How was it?


Very enjoyable. They are going to make an excellent King and Queen consort


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Mrs.Z

I would love to see this but no indication if or when it may be available in the US!?!?


----------



## Sharont2305

Not sure how true this is but rumour has it that Prince George and Princess Charlotte will be making their Christmas debut at the church in Sandringham next week.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> Not sure how true this is but rumour has it that Prince George and Princess Charlotte will be making their Christmas debut at the church in Sandringham next week.


That would be cute!!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Sharont2305 said:


> Not sure how true this is but rumour has it that Prince George and Princess Charlotte will be making their Christmas debut at the church in Sandringham next week.


Maybe they'll put a dark wig on Charlotte and a ginger beard on George so they can claim that Meghan and Harry came after all!


----------



## Sophisticatted

It seems like a public demonstration of the current pecking order.  Take THAT Harry and Meg!  

I believe they have been grounded with STRICT orders not to appear in any way, shape, or form in the news.  No “friends of Meghan” speaking out, no Sussex sightings.  I thought for sure there’d be some sort of scene stealing attempt after the cooking show, but amazingly there has been nothing.


----------



## Sharont2305

Sophisticatted said:


> It seems like a public demonstration of the current pecking order.  Take THAT Harry and Meg!
> 
> I believe they have been grounded with STRICT orders not to appear in any way, shape, or form in the news.  No “friends of Meghan” speaking out, no Sussex sightings.  I thought for sure there’d be some sort of scene stealing attempt after the cooking show, but amazingly there has been nothing.


It's only been 17 hours or so since the broadcast, lol, I'm giving it till tomorrow


----------



## LittleStar88

Sophisticatted said:


> It seems like a public demonstration of the current pecking order.  Take THAT Harry and Meg!
> 
> I believe they have been grounded with STRICT orders not to appear in any way, shape, or form in the news.  No “friends of Meghan” speaking out, no Sussex sightings.  I thought for sure there’d be some sort of scene stealing attempt after the cooking show, but amazingly there has been nothing.



They were probably told to sit down and shut up. 

As much as I love the Meghan and Harry drama, I love more that the BRF has this time to let shine the people and events which do justice to them. No competition for spotlight, no whining, etc.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> They were probably told to sit down and shut up.
> 
> As much as I love the Meghan and Harry drama, I love more that the BRF has this time to let shine the people and events which do justice to them. No competition for spotlight, no whining, etc.


Yes, the programme was about the charities rather than the individuals.


----------



## bag-princess

The Queen isn’t going to be happy with this! 


*Kate Middleton Was Caught Shrugging Off William's PDA In Awkward Video*

https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s..._source=facebook&utm_campaign=socialflowFBTCO


----------



## CobaltBlu

This is what happens when the press doesn't have a fun topic like H&M to toss around.


----------



## daisychainz

Could someone tell me if the show just a one-time special or will more episodes air? Thank you. I think they are such a lovely couple and Catherine just makes me fangirl, lol.


----------



## Sharont2305

daisychainz said:


> Could someone tell me if the show just a one-time special or will more episodes air? Thank you. I think they are such a lovely couple and Catherine just makes me fangirl, lol.


It was a one off special.


----------



## marthastoo

bag-princess said:


> The Queen isn’t going to be happy with this!
> 
> 
> *Kate Middleton Was Caught Shrugging Off William's PDA In Awkward Video*
> 
> https://www.townandcountrymag.com/s..._source=facebook&utm_campaign=socialflowFBTCO


That was a full body shake.  And that wide smile didn't slip while she did the swivel rejection. lol


----------



## bag-princess

marthastoo said:


> That was a full body shake.  And that wide smile didn't slip while she did the swivel rejection. lol



she knows her role!  Someone was trying so hard to make fetch happen and said he was trying to tickle her and she didn’t find it funny.  His hand was on her shoulder - or tried to be!  She was not having it!


----------



## threadbender

Mrs.Z said:


> I would love to see this but no indication if or when it may be available in the US!?!?


----------



## Mrs.Z

threadbender said:


>



Thank you!!


----------



## Sharont2305

The Cambridges seen arriving and leaving the annual family Christmas party at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## Swanky

Is George in the front seat?


----------



## Sharont2305

Swanky said:


> Is George in the front seat?


Yes, he arrived with William, the other 2 arrived with Catherine. Then all 5 left together.


----------



## Swanky

Is that legal or normal there?
Front seats aren't safe for 6 year olds.


----------



## Sharont2305

Perfectly legal over here
Children aged between three and 12, or up to the height of 135cm (4’4”) in the UK and 150cm in Ireland (4’9”), must travel in a booster seat in the front or back of the car. Once a child surpasses 135cm (4’4”), they are allowed to travel without a booster seat in the front or back.


----------



## Swanky

Wow, ok.
Most of states in USA recommend children under 13 yrs or under 4'9"  to be in back seat, the air bags can kill small children.


----------



## Stansy

Swanky said:


> Wow, ok.
> Most of states in USA recommend children under 13 yrs or under 4'9"  to be in back seat, the air bags can kill small children.


Here it is okay but you have to deactivate the airbag.


----------



## hellosunshine

Prince William and Kate Middleton are keeping palace intrigue that there's trouble in paradise at peak levels, cause a day after Kate had a Melania ***** moment...there's more signs of friction.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrived to the Royal Family Christmas lunch Wednesday at Buckingham Palace in separate cars, and split up the children as well -- Prince George rode with dad, while Charlotte and Louis showed up with mom.

It's pretty bad because this same time last year, the whole family rode together in one vehicle.







It's been super awkward -- and now, it seems they're really fueling the rumor fire that they're having marriage problems...a major point of speculation recently, which hasn't been confirmed one way or another.


https://www.tmz.com/2019/12/18/prin...arate-cars-christmas-lunch-buckingham-palace/


----------



## hellosunshine

I guess they realized how bad it looked to arrive separately, so they later left together in one car lol. Hmm...


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> View attachment 4618225
> 
> 
> Prince William and Kate Middleton are keeping palace intrigue that there's trouble in paradise at peak levels, cause a day after Kate had a Melania ***** moment...there's more signs of friction.
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arrived to the Royal Family Christmas lunch Wednesday at Buckingham Palace in separate cars, and split up the children as well -- Prince George rode with dad, while Charlotte and Louis showed up with mom.
> 
> It's pretty bad because this same time last year, the whole family rode together in one vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 4618226
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been super awkward -- and now, it seems they're really fueling the rumor fire that they're having marriage problems...a major point of speculation recently, which hasn't been confirmed one way or another.
> 
> 
> https://www.tmz.com/2019/12/18/prin...arate-cars-christmas-lunch-buckingham-palace/


And? They left together.
The Earl and Countess of Wessex arrived separately too, each with 1 of their children. Is their marriage in trouble too?


----------



## bag-princess

I think after seeing that shoulder shrug she gave him it’s pretty clear it’s more than rumors about that marriage.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I assumed they did it bc they had a Nanny and security people with them, too many for one car.  

I also didn’t see Kate pushing William away on that show, it looked like an awkward moment when she was pushing back in her seat.  

The press are bored as Harry & Meghan are behaving and totally out of sight!


----------



## hellosunshine

Yes, sadly. That was a very obvious 'don't touch me' and it's honestly kinda shocking that she did it on camera. To me, it means whatever she was feeling, it was intense enough that emotion overruled appearance or optics at that moment.


----------



## SouthTampa

threadbender said:


>



I know this will sound odd, but I just love William’s voice.


----------



## daisychainz

Meghan's absence means the focus has to shift to the main attraction for a while. The special was so special! I enjoyed seeing them with Mary so much. They both seem like such genuinely nice people.


----------



## bag-princess

hellosunshine said:


> Yes, sadly. That was a very obvious 'don't touch me' and it's honestly kinda shocking that she did it on camera. To me, it means whatever she was feeling, it was intense enough that emotion overruled appearance or optics at that moment.



exactly! I thought it was going to be something minor but she was very clear about not wanting him touching her - no matter how people keep trying to suggest it was otherwise.


----------



## Sharont2305

daisychainz said:


> Meghan's absence means the focus has to shift to the main attraction for a while. The special was so special! I enjoyed seeing them with Mary so much. They both seem like such genuinely nice people.


You mean the negative focus. I think people just like to focus on things that are quite innocent and twist it into a negative.


----------



## hellosunshine

I was discussing the royal family with a friend and she said she's noticed the way William and Kate act around each other reminded her of Charles and Diana - it's become a marriage of convenience and it appears they loathe each other. It's a shame too because it took Charles & Diana's marriage longer to go bad...eventually divorced after 15 years. Plain, simple, and direct - William needs to stop cheating.


----------



## daisychainz

Sharont2305 said:


> You mean the negative focus. I think people just like to focus on things that are quite innocent and twist it into a negative.


Yes. They rarely do any form of PDA, she was probably just remembering where they were and that cameras were on them. He seemed more relaxed, maybe from some spiked eggnog?!


----------



## Sharont2305

daisychainz said:


> Yes. They rarely do any form of PDA, she was probably just remembering where they were and that cameras were on them. He seemed more relaxed, maybe from some spiked eggnog?!


Exactly. 
Ive done things like that with my husband. We don't do pda in public so if he does, I don't like it. There's nothing wrong with my marriage.


----------



## hellosunshine

daisychainz said:


> Yes. They rarely do any form of PDA, she was probably just remembering where they were and that cameras were on them.



Rarely do any form of PDA? I beg to differ....


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Rarely do any form of PDA? I beg to differ....
> 
> View attachment 4618249


Rarely being the operative word


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sharont2305 said:


> Exactly.
> Ive done things like that with my husband. We don't do pda in public so if he does, I don't like it. There's nothing wrong with my marriage.


Same, my husband will comment about the way I've reacted sometimes and I don't even notice that I've done it. He's a touchy-feely type and I'm not, but it's not that serious. They're such a sweet couple, it's sad that some parts of the internet are gleeful about the hope that they're having marriage problems.


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> Rarely do any form of PDA? I beg to differ....
> 
> View attachment 4618249


Rarely doesn’t mean never
And couples that always walk hand in hand aren’t necessarily more in love than other couples who don’t.
And it could sound obvious but I want to remark that marriages aren’t filled with honey and hearts and flowers everyday, some days you’d like to buy your SO a one-way ticket to Mars, the day after you can’t stand to be parted with him/her for a single hour.
All this even without cheating, I can assure you


----------



## bisousx

I swivel away from my hubby on a frequent basis.. if my hair is freshly styled or makeup done, don’t touch please.


----------



## Chloe302225

It seems this is the Cambridge Christmas Card this year, still waiting for the official release.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> I was discussing the royal family with a friend and she said she's noticed the way William and Kate act around each other reminded her of Charles and Diana - it's become a marriage of convenience and it appears they loathe each other. It's a shame too because it took Charles & Diana's marriage longer to go bad...eventually divorced after 15 years. Plain, simple, and direct - William needs to stop cheating.


so because she did some body language which from what I understand took place in a split second and was hard to even notice, that means their marriage is over?  OK


----------



## Sophisticatted

It’s a very cute family picture!


----------



## Mrs.Z

I loved a A Berry Royal Christmas, I think the interaction between Will and Kate seems quite normal and I enjoyed learning more about the causes they support.....great show!


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> so because she did some body language which from what I understand took place in a split second *and was hard to even notice*, that means their marriage is over?  OK




someone blind in one eye wouldn't have had a hard time noticing that shrug she did to get his hand off his shoulder. 
i don't see why people are taking it so personally about the state of their marriage.


----------



## Lounorada

I don't see why people are reading so much into a split second reaction that literally means nothing, she flicks her shoulder but her face certainly doesn't show disgust.
I find it quite pathetic that people are trying to use the quick shrug of a shoulder as a clear and obvious sign that a couples marriage is in trouble. The expectations that are put on these people is insane and utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Lounorada

Mrs.Z said:


> I assumed they did it bc they had a Nanny and security people with them, too many for one car.
> 
> I also didn’t see Kate pushing William away on that show, it looked like an awkward moment when she was pushing back in her seat.
> 
> The press are bored as Harry & Meghan are behaving and totally out of sight!


Totally agree with all 3 points.



mrsinsyder said:


> Same, my husband will comment about the way I've reacted sometimes and I don't even notice that I've done it. He's a touchy-feely type and I'm not, but it's not that serious. They're such a sweet couple, *it's sad that some parts of the internet are gleeful about the hope that they're having marriage problems*.


My thoughts exactly.

Also notice that whenever people have the same opinions and suggestions about H&M's marriage their supporters/fans pop up to declare how horrible those people are to  speculate such negative things about their marriage/relationship.
So from what I can see- it seems all is fair to suggest W&K's marriage/ very long term relationship (including 3 small children) is a sham/doomed/all-for-show but it's forbidden to imply such horrible things about H&M's marriage. Double standards it is then, mmkay


----------



## gracekelly

How ridiculous that one split second shoulder movement should have people jumping on the marriage is in trouble bandwagon.   What a reach and a pathetic one at that.   Reminds me of that old adage consider the source.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Just watched the Christmas special on YouTube, it was lovely and I learned a lot about them and their causes. It was really well done and I think they were shown in a very positive light. The shoulder shrug was whatever - it was a definite shrug off, but most women have done that to a husband/bf and it means nothing in the grand scheme of things.  Kate seems very aware of their/her image and was focused on talking to the group.


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> ... she flicks her shoulder but her face certainly doesn't show disgust.


I have no idea what to make of that shoulder jerk, but I've come to expect Kate to keep that constant smile on her face.  She knows the cameras on on her and that big smile stays put.


----------



## hellosunshine

Comments under the DailyMail article are different...to say the least...










I was trying to think of a moment where Meghan may have shrugged Harry away and I could only think of the below clip - this was during their recent South Africa tour. Harry had just finished giving a speech and while switching places and giving Meghan the podium, Harry got a little handsy. It was obviously no big deal because it was all very flirty in nature.


----------



## gracekelly

Anyone remember this?  Looks  pretty rude to me




ETA. Oh sorry wrong thread.  Mods please move.


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> so because she did some body language which from what I understand took place in a split second and was hard to even notice, that means their marriage is over?  OK


For some people yes. *eyeroll


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hellosunshine said:


> I was discussing the royal family with a friend and she said she's noticed the way William and Kate act around each other reminded her of Charles and Diana - it's become a marriage of convenience and it appears they loathe each other. It's a shame too because it took Charles & Diana's marriage longer to go bad...eventually divorced after 15 years. Plain, simple, and direct - William needs to stop cheating.



Diana and Charles' marriage was over even before the wedding, it just took them 15 years to get divorced.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Diana and Charles' marriage was over even before the wedding, it just took them 15 years to get divorced.


Yes, it's very telling that prior to their engagement they only met each other about a dozen times. 
Compare that to sharing a flat at university, then living together before and after the engagement.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I have no idea what to make of that shoulder jerk, but I've come to expect Kate to keep that constant smile on her face.  She knows the cameras on on her and that big smile stays put.


Ok, I don't see what's so terrible about smiling a lot. They are in the public eye, it's their jobs to interact with people daily so being pleasant and approachable is pretty much expected.
I think when she smiles it always looks warm and genuine, not forced. *IMO* of course.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Interesting that the much maligned “daily mail commenters” are now a trusted source.


----------



## redney

The armchair quarterbacking...


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Ok, I don't see what's so terrible about smiling a lot. They are in the public eye, it's their jobs to interact with people daily so being pleasant and approachable is pretty much expected.
> I think when she smiles it always looks warm and genuine, not forced. *IMO* of course.


I was just responding to what you said about not reading anything into the shoulder jerk because her face didn't show disgust.

My thought was that we can't read anything into the shoulder jerk, but we also can't read anything into her smiling face not showing disgust because she smiles constantly knowing the cameras are on her.

So I guess we can't assume anything from looking at photos or gifs, but it's not as much fun.   (Just my opinion, too.    )


----------



## marthastoo

The full body shrug is something.  It's not nothing.  You can (and we will) interpret it as you will.

Interestingly, many people who are saying you can't possible read into a twisting away from a touch are the very same people who will expound about another woman's inner nefarious motivations from a photograph.


----------



## bag-princess

marthastoo said:


> The full body shrug is something.  It's not nothing.  You can (and we will) interpret it as you will.
> 
> Interestingly, many people who are saying you can't possible read into a twisting away from a touch are *the very same people who will expound about another woman's inner nefarious motivations from a photograph*.


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I was just responding to what you said about not reading anything into the shoulder jerk because her face didn't show disgust.
> 
> My thought was that we can't read anything into the shoulder jerk, but we also can't read anything into her smiling face not showing disgust because she smiles constantly knowing the cameras are on her.
> 
> So I guess we can't assume anything from looking at photos or gifs, but it's not as much fun.   (Just my opinion, too.    )


Very true, I agree with you!


----------



## gracekelly

I had no idea that shoving someone out of the way and pushing in front of them was nefarious.  Thanks so much for the info.  I thought it was just rude.


----------



## eunaddict

Meh. Take enough 3 second video clips of any couple who are beyond the honeymoon phase of their relationship and you're bound to find a few where they don't seem particularly in love with each other. And they've been together for what....almost 18 years?....To put that into context, kids who were born the year Will asked Kate out are entering university.

Comparing that with a relationship where the engagement occurred within the honeymoon phase is comparing apples with oranges. 

And for the record, I've shrugged off my SO too (9 years now), usually when I'm focusing on prepping for an exam and him touching me is distracting, and our relationship is just fine.


----------



## Tivo

Kate is clearly jerking away from William. Come on. Kate has always performed her role flawlessly, so whatever he has done to make her break character like that in public it must be bad. 

I really don’t like William.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Rarely being the operative word


our.senior royal.family have never been encouraged to cavort in public!!! Diana and.then William were both criticised for it repeated!y. It's simp!y not what the Queen expects of.a.future monarch


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> our.senior royal.family have never been encouraged to cavort in public!!! Diana and.then William were both criticised for it repeated!y. It's simp!y not what the Queen expects of.a.future monarch


Exactly 
In British too


----------



## Sharont2305

Sharont2305 said:


> Exactly
> In British too


*I'm


----------



## Chloe302225

*William and Kate's Annus MIRABILIS: Reinvention of the Cambridges is one of the few positives of the royal family in a year marred by Andrew's disgrace, Philip's car crash and Harry and Meghan labelled eco hypocrites, says REBECCA ENGLISH*
*Not so long ago they were known as ‘Workshy Wills’ and ‘The Duchess of Dolittle’ and viewed as rather stuffy and boring. How times have changed!*
*For in a year of self-generated royal calamities, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have proved — as demonstrated by a prime-time TV appearance with national treasure Mary Berry and that captivating family snap on their Christmas card — to have quietly morphed into the country’s most popular royals.

Compared with the rather showy, celebrity- obsessed lifestyles of some of their nearest and perhaps not so dearest, William and Kate’s brand of unabashed ‘middle classness’ is being seen as a royal USP — unique selling point —not a label of derision.
Indeed, as one insider put it to me this week: ‘It feels like this has been the year everyone fell in love with the Cambridges again.’

Their determination to ignore the naysayers and follow the Queen’s example by focusing on what matters, namely their family and charity work, has paid dividends.

As a result we see a new Brand Cambridge: solid, relatable, reliable. And in these times of political upheaval, royal advisers feel strongly that it is what the country needs.

Let’s not forget, this has hardly been the best of years for ‘The Firm’.
Back in January, Prince Philip, then 97, was involved in a car crash in Norfolk which led to him giving up driving on public roads.

The Duke and Duchess of Sussex, meanwhile, have drawn criticism for perceived hypocrisy over their concern for the planet but penchant for travelling by private jet.

Nor did a frank interview during their African tour play well, after Harry appeared to confirm reports that he and his brother were no longer as close, and Meghan spoke of the difficulties of her life as a new wife and mother, and a lack of sympathy for her plight.
And then, of course, there is Prince Andrew, the sordid Epstein affair and that ill-judged interview with Emily Maitlis, prompting his withdrawal from public life.

In stark contrast, the Cambridges have enjoyed something of an annus mirabilis.

Whitehall sources tell me they have been so impressed by what the couple achieved over the past 12 months that they plan to put William and Kate at the vanguard of a post-election, Brexit-soothing charm offensive, both in the UK and abroad.

Details of this new role have yet to be announced, but with nationalism on the rise north of the border and a need to redefine Britain’s relations with Europe, it is hoped the couple’s glamorous brand of easy diplomacy can be used to great effect in helping to unify the country and strengthen international ties.

It would be easy to say this reinvention is down to the couple’s growing maturity, which certainly plays a part. But the secret to William and Kate’s recent success is so much more than that.
The couple have a new-found sense of purpose and confidence, thanks to the realisation that they can use their position to make a meaningful contribution to national life while protecting their family, too.

‘They are in a very healthy place both personally and professionally and are really coming to terms with their role,’ says one who knows them well.

‘They are working harder than ever before and juggling an even bigger family, but have tried hard to find a successful balance between their work and home life.’

This balance is vital as the couple embark on the next step of their royal journey, preparing to become the future Prince and Princess of Wales.

The past year has seen a stepping-up of their royal duties on the international stage in support of the Queen, with a triumphant visit to Pakistan — their most challenging and potentially dangerous foreign tour to date — followed by a statesman-like solo trip to the Middle East for William.

I’m told that, while the couple accept that foreign tours will play a larger part in their lives from now on, they intend to work their trips around their young family as much as possible.
When they flew to Pakistan in October, they made sure there was time to do the school run the morning before they jetted out, returning on Friday evening in time to creep into their childrens’ rooms to kiss them goodnight.

These Monday-to-Friday mini-tours will become their modus operandi in future — and when longer trips beckon, as they may next year, they will try to work them around the school holidays and take George, Charlotte and Louis, too.

‘Family time remains an absolute priority,’ a source tells me.

‘William’s experience as a young boy, being shuttled between two parents, has left him determined to lay down solid foundations for his own brood. One, if not both of them, do the school drop-off or pick-up pretty much every day, and they always sit down to eat together as a family. He is a very doting and hands-on dad.

‘The fact is, he knows what’s coming and wants them to have as normal a childhood as possible while they can.’
Last month, for example, Kate was forced to pull out of a gala charity dinner with her husband as they didn’t have a babysitter. 

Their beloved nanny Maria Borrallo was on holiday and Kate’s parents, Michael and Carole Middleton, who would normally step in, had a prior commitment.

‘While they wouldn’t insult the rest of us by saying they are just like us, they do find themselves juggling the same sort of challenges, childcare being one,’ a source said.

As a result of the firm boundaries William and Kate have drawn up, George, Charlotte and Louis are turning into happy, well-adjusted young children.

Sports-mad George has joined a local football club (and has a set of goals at both Kensington Palace and Anmer Hall, their country home), while Charlotte attends a ballet class each week with friends.

The family are also familiar figures at the Hurlingham Club, West London’s exclusive sports and social venue.
Thanks to a much healthier relationship with the mainstream media, the children are free to go about their daily routine and a hugely grateful William has responded with more regular family photocalls (an example that Harry and Meghan — currently on ‘sabbatical’ somewhere in Canada, as the Mail reveals today — would do well to note).

As a couple, William and Kate are not given to overly familiar demonstrations of affection in public, but they do have a chemistry that is impossible to fake, continually whispering to each other, laughing and flirting.

It’s clear the attraction is still there. (Mary Berry this week called them a ‘pigeon couple’ because they can’t help ‘cooing’ at each other and are together for life.)
They also work extremely well together.

Kate, 38 next month, has a new-found confidence and has found her groove in her work with families and young people. And she is being asked to keep the Queen company more at official engagements — a sign of the faith the Sovereign places in her.
William often talks privately of his pride at how well his instinctively shy and private wife has coped with the spotlight, and is clearly in genuine awe of her abilities as a mother, giving their three children the kind of stable upbringing he craved as a child.

The couple’s role within the Royal Family is also developing, with William, in particular, growing closer to his grandmother, grandfather and father. 

His thoughts were even sought recently on the thorny issue of Uncle Andrew and his friendship with the late U.S. financier Jeffrey Epstein.

‘It’s very clear that the Cambridges’ status within the Royal Family is evolving,’ one source tells me. Their role has changed a lot in the past year. They are building a new team around them with a keen eye on the future and the Duke is definitely listened to more.’

This stepping up in the family pecking order is crucial, given the increasing frailness of his grandfather Prince Philip, 98 — now living a solitary life at Sandringham — which has left the Queen needing the support of her heirs more than ever before.

This, in turn, has led to a noticeable thaw in his relationship with his father, the Prince of Wales. The pair meet regularly now, normally at Clarence House, Charles’s London home.

Theirs has not been the easiest of relationships. Charles was often, by virtue of his work and his own upbringing, a slightly laissez-faire father, and the two men are cut from different cloth (apart from their explosive tempers).

There are many issues — not least William’s late mother, Diana — on which they will never see eye to eye.

Palace insiders have confided to me over the years about hearing terrible rows between father and son, over everything from the running of their households to family dynamics.
But William, 37, is developing a new respect and admiration for Charles’s achievements — his founding of the Prince’s Trust, for example, his work on climate change and his deft stewardship of the Duchy of Cornwall, which provides the official income for the heir to the throne that the second-in-line will one day inherit.

I understand they also agree on one crucial, yet internally sensitive, point: that for the monarchy to survive, it needs to be more slimline and cost-efficient.
It may be the Middletons to whom William still turns on issues of childcare and family life, but when it comes to matters of kingship, Charles is now gently guiding his son’s hand.

‘William will never entirely understand his father but there’s a more healthy respect there, particularly for what his father has achieved. And the Duke is exploring how he can take the prince’s achievements forward for a new generation,’ a source says.

The only fly in the ointment, it seems, is William and Kate’s relationship — or rather, lack of one — with the Duke and Duchess of Sussex.

It is a rift that still runs worryingly deep. I am told the Cambridges only met their future sister-in-law four or five times before an uncharacteristically secretive Harry got engaged and they were suddenly thrust into a personal and professional partnership that saw them dubbed — rather optimistically, it seems now — ‘The Fab Four’.

No one can quite put their finger on when the schism occurred, but Harry is known to feel bitter that his bride didn’t receive the welcome or support from his family that he felt she deserved, and he instinctively takes her side over anything and anyone.

Indeed, the froideur is so bad, I am told, that the Cambridge children have barely met their new cousin Archie more than a couple of times.

One royal insider tells me there is still hope the couples will be able to work out their differences in the long term. But for the time being, the gulf between them is still achingly wide.
‘They two brothers are still fully united by the thing that has always bound them — the loss of their mother — and they still agree on lots of issues. They do talk occasionally,’ I am told. 
The truth is, William adored his mother but doesn’t want to be defined by her in the way Harry, that little bit younger and more vulnerable when they lost Diana, feels that he needs to be.

Now a father of three, William has come to the realisation that, while he will always honour his mother’s memory, he must also focus on creating a legacy for himself, Kate and their children.

‘It’s about looking to the future and not being stifled by the past,’ I am told. My source adds: ‘Of course, what happened to his mother still haunts him.

‘He will always feel angry that no one within the institution [of the monarchy] stood up for Diana, when all she was doing was looking out for other people, and is determined that the same will never happen to his family.

‘He feels huge guilt at not having been able to protect his mother and will never allow history to repeat itself. But he knows it is important for him to look towards the future.’

So what does that future hold?

Certainly, at least two foreign tours in 2020 and the launch of three high-profile campaigns close to the Cambridges’ hearts.

And with Prince Louis due to start nursery in the next few months, perhaps even baby number four? William has vowed not but Kate admits she is ‘eternally broody’.

This unashamedly bourgeois couple are now successfully forging a new path that carefully balances the old with the new. 
It is a model that may yet ensure the survival of the British monarchy into the next half-century and beyond.
*


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## Sharont2305

Morgan R said:


> View attachment 4620568
> View attachment 4620569




Fantastic photos

ETA, I love the corgi and Crown ornaments on the tree.


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> Fantastic photos
> 
> ETA, I love the corgi and Crown ornaments on the tree.


Thanks for the pictures!  Obviously the reason why they arrived in separate cars.  Too bad  Charlotte couldn't join in as I think she would have told them all how to do it hahaha!


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Thanks for the pictures!  Obviously the reason why they arrived in separate cars.  Too bad  Charlotte couldn't join in as I think she would have told them all how to do it hahaha!


Yes, I thought that too after seeing these pics. So much for the marriage conspiracy then.  Charles and Camilla arrived separately too, her car was grey and his was blue. Now we know why


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> I had no idea that shoving someone out of the way and pushing in front of them was nefarious.  Thanks so much for the info.  I thought it was just rude.


----------



## pursecrzy

Sharont2305 said:


> Fantastic photos
> 
> ETA, I love the corgi and Crown ornaments on the tree.



They’re available here
https://www.royalcollectionshop.co.uk/homeware/home-accessories/christmas-decorations.html


----------



## Chloe302225

Footage of this event will be included in the Queen' s speech.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Hmmmmm


----------



## jcnc

mrsinsyder said:


> Hmmmmm
> View attachment 4621208


I am curios. Does anyone know what the "announcements" will be about? my guess - their charities/travel?


----------



## Sharont2305

jcnc said:


> I am curios. Does anyone know what the "announcements" will be about? my guess - their charities/travel?


I heard the other day that 2 major tours are planned for 2020.


----------



## kemilia

pursecrzy said:


> They’re available here
> https://www.royalcollectionshop.co.uk/homeware/home-accessories/christmas-decorations.html


These are just too cool! Thank you for posting.


----------



## kemilia

jcnc said:


> I am curios. Does anyone know what the "announcements" will be about? my guess - their charities/travel?


That would be my guess, especially with Andrew getting removed from all of his commitments. They have been looking fabulous recently with all their charitable work & pics of their kids (love seeing George stir his pudding).


----------



## gracekelly

Only the power people past present and future on her desk for the Christmas speech. Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.


----------



## mrsinsyder

gracekelly said:


> Only the power people past present and future on her desk for the Christmas speech. Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.
> View attachment 4621871


The shade


----------



## CeeJay

kemilia said:


> These are just too cool! Thank you for posting.


LOVE, LOVE, LOVE these!!!


----------



## CeeJay

gracekelly said:


> Only the power people past present and future on her desk for the Christmas speech. Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.
> View attachment 4621871


Very interesting indeed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracekelly said:


> Only the power people past present and future on her desk for the Christmas speech. Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.
> View attachment 4621871




This pic really says it ALL, esp if you look closely at the photographs on QEll’s desk on our left-hand side.

QEll is doubling down for 2020 and Prince Philip and Prince William are the only ones welcome in The Firm’s inner circle.

Note to Prince Harry, Prince Andrew et al:
This ship has sailed!

Thanks gracekelly for your many erudite and amusing posts [emoji813]️


----------



## LittleStar88

The Queen is looking lovely. 
Do you think the photos are a strategic move/done to make a statement?


----------



## Clearblueskies

LittleStar88 said:


> The Queen is looking lovely.
> Do you think the photos are a strategic move/done to make a statement?


I think it’s a message about duty, continuity and the succession.


----------



## Lounorada

gracekelly said:


> Only the power people past present and future on her desk for the Christmas speech. Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.
> View attachment 4621871


That Christmas tree in the background looks lovely, nice colour combinations.


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> Only the power people past present and future on her desk for the Christmas speech. Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.
> View attachment 4621871


guess this pic is all about the family business


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> Only the power people past present and future on her desk for the Christmas speech. Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.
> View attachment 4621871


guess this pic is all about the family business


----------



## gracekelly

dup


----------



## gracekelly

duplicate  tPF has a case of the hiccups!


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> duplicate  tPF has a case of the hiccups!


my fault.....computer was slow so I clicked twice


----------



## eunaddict

gracekelly said:


> Interesting that her father is placed closest to her. He’s the angel on her shoulder.
> View attachment 4621871



He saw her (and Phillip) off at the airport and then died while she was away in Kenya, enroute to Australia, and she arrived back in the UK as the Queen.

Not being able to say a proper goodbye must be so hard.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love that the Queen's father is featured most prominently.  Shows the true love and respect she still has for him.


----------



## kemilia

Lounorada said:


> That Christmas tree in the background looks lovely, nice colour combinations.


Everything about that room is "me"--I'm no minimalist. The Queen is lovely, wonderful blue dress.


----------



## Morgan R




----------



## Chloe302225

The two Christmas Cards.


----------



## chowlover2

Too much cuteness. I hope they have another!


----------



## Lounorada

So adorable! Gorgeous family


----------



## sdkitty

sweet pic of all of them but that Charlotte is just adorable


----------



## myown

Morgan R said:


>



George looks relaxed. That’s very nice. He always has this „I know I’m going to be king, I must do right“ look in his eyes. Great photo!


----------



## Sharont2305

You can tell too, with George's sweaty hair that the two oldest have been playing and they're just having a rest. So natural and real. Lovely photo.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

They’re knocking it out of the park.


----------



## Tivo

I love that coat!


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I love that coat!


Yes stunning


----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love these pics, thank you Chloe!


----------



## hellosunshine

Haven't seen any photos of the Tindalls and Phillips. Did they not attend with their families? I see Princess Anne in the above photos..


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## SouthTampa

Chloe302225 said:


>



Have to say that I love Anne’s coat.    Not sure about the hat


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> Haven't seen any photos of the Tindalls and Phillips. Did they not attend with their families? I see Princess Anne in the above photos..



Peter is there with his family but I don't think Sara attended.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm so glad to see Andrew's girls included.  Love the Queen all in Christmas red!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Everyone looks so much happier and more relaxed without the Hollywood contingent there.


----------



## duna

mrsinsyder said:


> Everyone looks so much happier and more relaxed without the Hollywood contingent there.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


>



Will, and especially Charles, are kinda useless trying to be helpful with the ingredients mixing. lol

And both coming for George's bowl at the same time. Awkward, but it's all for the photo opp that someone is telling them to do.


----------



## Jayne1

Cavalier Girl said:


> I love that the Queen's father is featured most prominently.  Shows the true love and respect she still has for him.


Well that, and displaying the direct line of succession in the photo.


----------



## A1aGypsy

That coat is to die for, so glamorous. And I want to meet the person who gave Charlotte that flamingo. Genius.


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> That coat is to die for, so glamorous. And I want to meet the person who gave Charlotte that flamingo. Genius.


Coat is gorgeous and her being slender makes it perfect


----------



## cafecreme15

Tivo said:


> I love that coat!


I think it is custom Catherine Walker!


----------



## A1aGypsy

George seems to be thinking he is going to cancel the walk to church when he is King.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Loving Kate’s coat as well, she looks very regal in it!


----------



## chowlover2

Kate's coat is TDF!


----------



## A1aGypsy

It’s not just the cost, it’s how perfectly it fits her. Her tailor is a magician. He or she has a great canvas but still...


----------



## Sharont2305

Tivo said:


> I love that coat!


Me too, and the green hat and shoes co-ordinating with Charlotte's coat.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

I'm just gonna repeat what everyone else has said...
Kate looked stunning today, fantastic coat and great hat. I think it's my favourite Christmas Day look of hers to date. I love that she co-ordinated with Charlotte!
The kids did really well interacting with the public, considering how young they are. I thought it was adorable how Charlotte was glued to her mom like a little shadow


----------



## Sharont2305

Did you see Charlotte doing a little curtsy as the Queen was driven off? Adorable.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Did you see Charlotte doing a little curtsy as the Queen was driven off? Adorable.


Yes! That was the cutest thing


----------



## hellosunshine

A1aGypsy said:


> George seems to be thinking he is going to cancel the walk to church when he is King.



Honestly, everyone looked like they'd rather be anywhere but there. George & Charlotte though appeared particularly miserable. 

In the below video, I noticed how quick Kate's smile faded after speaking with Charles & Camilla - quite unsettling. Also noticed how she ignores William as he tries to engage with her but there's nothing to elaborate on there. William appears to be in the dog house.


----------



## mrsinsyder

The only miserable thing I can see is fixating on small children to push a silly agenda.

I have to say, I’ve been enjoying the RF much more the last few weeks. I like how they’ve returned to their normal.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I don’t see that at all. Charlotte looked completely in her element. Flamingo and all.


----------



## gracekelly

Lounorada said:


> I'm just gonna repeat what everyone else has said...
> Kate looked stunning today, fantastic coat and great hat. I think it's my favourite Christmas Day look of hers to date. I love that she co-ordinated with Charlotte!
> The kids did really well interacting with the public, considering how young they are. I thought it was adorable how Charlotte was glued to her mom like a little shadow


Totally agree. I don’t see how anyone can read anything negative into any of the events after the church service.


----------



## chowlover2

This is my fav pic from Christmas. Kate doing her “ rich girls don’t care “ hair toss.


----------



## Sharont2305

Oh wow, why the negativity? It was a church service not a parade.
George and Charlotte did not look miserable, they looked very shy. First time for them to do this, there were about 6000 people there, i'd be overwhelmed and shy too if I was aged 6 or 4 and hearing my name being called by people I did not know. They did well.


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> Honestly, everyone looked like they'd rather be anywhere but there. George & Charlotte though appeared particularly miserable.
> 
> In the below video, I noticed how quick Kate's smile faded after speaking with Charles & Camilla - quite unsettling. Also noticed how she ignores William as he tries to engage with her but there's nothing to elaborate on there. William appears to be in the dog house.



All I see is William saying something to Kate and she actually replies to him, I think they’re discussing about something happening in front on them as Kate checks her surroundings.
George and Charlotte don’t appear so miserable to me, as Charlotte actually smiles as soon as she understands she is going to greet the people.
Believe me, I’m much more miserable right now as I have to attend lunch with parents in law!


----------



## maryg1

chowlover2 said:


> This is my fav pic from Christmas. Kate doing her “ rich girls don’t care “ hair toss.
> View attachment 4623445


Note to self: green goes well with burgundy and purple too, I need to go shopping!
I think Charlotte coordinates well to Anne and Camilla


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh wow, why the negativity? It was a church service not a parade.
> George and Charlotte did not look miserable, they looked very shy. First time for them to do this, there were about 6000 people there, i'd be overwhelmed and shy too if I was aged 6 or 4 and hearing my name being called by people I did not know. They did well.


I agree they looked shy. And I think it must’ve been quite stressful for Will and Kate as parents, wondering how the children would react to being so close to the crowd, and people reaching out to them.  The children are very young, but they did very well indeed.


----------



## myown

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh wow, why the negativity? It was a church service not a parade.
> George and Charlotte did not look miserable, they looked very shy. First time for them to do this, there were about 6000 people there, i'd be overwhelmed and shy too if I was aged 6 or 4 and hearing my name being called by people I did not know. They did well.


They did great. And good for them to get into this slow and Not like jumping into cold water. Step by step


----------



## myown

maryg1 said:


> All I see is William saying something to Kate and she actually replies to him, I think they’re discussing about something happening in front on them as Kate checks her surroundings.
> George and Charlotte don’t appear so miserable to me, as Charlotte actually smiles as soon as she understands she is going to greet the peop
> *Believe me, I’m much more miserable right now as I have to attend lunch with parents in law!*


feel you!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Clearblueskies said:


> I agree they looked shy. And I think it must’ve been quite stressful for Will and Kate as parents, wondering how the children would react to being so close to the crowd, and people reaching out to them.  The children are very young, but they did very well indeed.



I agree with you. When the kids make public appearances I see the understandable stress of a mom on Kate’s face. There’s a lot going on for her - making sure they will be okay with what could be said/done to them by strangers, making sure they behave and don’t do anything that will be dissected by the press. There’s a lot there to worry about!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Think that anyone that has children - or pets, lol - knows that depending on 1K mitigating factors they can act accordingly

Everyone was truly on their BEST behavior this year and it was probably a message from the top - do NOT rock the boat and let this tough year pass

The person that gave Charlotte that “normal” plastic ridiculously cute flamingo     was genius. Not only did it keep Charlotte amused but it sent out a clear message, “See ? Our children are just like yours, no fancy toys here” although this was probably not the motivation of the giver

Think that QEll drew a firm straight line in the sand this year:
Andrew is out forever, as well as he should be for Fergie and both of their countless transgressions; Harry and what’s her name the new bride/actress were in all likelihood asked to remain at a distance during the holidays so the stage lights could shine on Prince Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince George

That is the name of the game and all disrupters are banished to the sidelines or - well, Canada 

Am sure that everyone in the inner circle knew where Prince Harry was headed for the holidays as NOTHING is spontaneous in the RF, like a good reality TV show EVERYTHING IS SCRIPTED

Agree with Prince Charles that the only way for the monarchy to survive is a “slimmed down version”.  Strategically the most intelligent sentence that I have heard so far about the subject 

Imo, the RF is what you see is what you get - it is all very obvious - and although I am not sure the necessity of The Firm in this day and age, I bear it no ill will and truly admire QEll for her determination, strength and wisdom [emoji813]️


----------



## lulilu

I think they all did great.  IDK Kate needs to smile 24/7 to show she is not unhappy.  It looked as if they were about to go down some steps, and as others said, greet the crowd and she was understandably cautious.  The little ones were very brave and courteous.


----------



## Lounorada

gracekelly said:


> Totally agree. *I don’t see how anyone can read anything negative into any of the events after the church service*.


Agreed, it's ridiculous. I just roll my eyes at that nonsense and keep on scrolling.


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> Totally agree. I don’t see how anyone can read anything negative into any of the events after the church service.


I guess if you try hard enough you can always find fault


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mate Kate was.thinking about her sister and her mum enjoying the sun on hols while.she has.to endure the cold.and.rain here.and.smile lol


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## myown

not sure if this is relevant by any meaning






-DM


----------



## daisychainz

myown said:


> not sure if this is relevant by any meaning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DM


Over a year?


----------



## myown

daisychainz said:


> Over a year?


Yes

they wrote that price Charles worked more than Anne this year. Usually the princess royal is the hardest working one


----------



## Jayne1

A few more royals and their number of engagements in 2019:
Andrew - 274
Anne - 506
Charles - 521
Edward - 308
Harry - 201
Kate - 126
Meghan - 83
Queen - almost 300
William - 220


https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-ne...r.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## Jayne1

myown said:


> Yes
> 
> they wrote that price Charles worked more than Anne this year. Usually the princess royal is the hardest working one


Only by 15 though.  Since Charles is stepping up and taking over his 95 year old mother's schedule,  it makes sense, I guess.


----------



## MCF

What counts as an "engagement"?


----------



## Clearblueskies

MCF said:


> What counts as an "engagement"?


Good question, I’ve wondered the same.  Do a whole day event, and a quick ribbon cutting each count as one engagement?  How do overseas tours factor in?  What about time spent on prep? Seems an iffyish measure to me.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I read that it's anything listed in the court circular, so, basically it could be anything at all.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Flatsy

Clearblueskies said:


> Good question, I’ve wondered the same.  Do a whole day event, and a quick ribbon cutting each count as one engagement?  How do overseas tours factor in?  What about time spent on prep? Seems an iffyish measure to me.


Every individual thing they do is an engagement.  Charles, in particular, is known for trying to get as many engagements over with in one day as possible.  So even though his engagement count is pretty high, he often puts in fewer work days per year than his counterparts.  I don't think there really are many "whole day" events.

Overseas tours is where they all rack up a ton of engagements - several each day, every day. For example, from the Court Circular regarding 10/17/19 when William and Kate were in Pakistan:


> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge today carried out the following engagements in Lahore, Pakistan. Their Royal Highnesses this morning attended a Meeting with the Governor of Punjab (Chaudhry Muhammad Sarwar) and Sardar Usman Buzdar (Chief Minister of Punjab) at Lahore Airport. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge this afternoon visited the SOS Children's Village. Their Royal Highnesses afterwards visited the National Cricket Academy. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge later visited the Badshahi Mosque. Their Royal Highnesses subsequently attended a Meeting with Faith Leaders at the Badshahi Mosque. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge afterwards visited Shaukat Khanum Memorial Cancer Hospital and Research Centre.


So that's 6 engagements.


----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## gracekelly

Flatsy said:


> Every individual thing they do is an engagement.  Charles, in particular, is known for trying to get as many engagements over with in one day as possible.  So even though his engagement count is pretty high, he often puts in fewer work days per year than his counterparts.  I don't think there really are many "whole day" events.
> 
> Overseas tours is where they all rack up a ton of engagements - several each day, every day. For example, from the Court Circular regarding 10/17/19 when William and Kate were in Pakistan:
> 
> So that's 6 engagements.


I don't blame him for doing it this way.  I well remember that during my working life, I was able to get more paperwork done when I didn't have to see people.  PC has many projects and he can't work on them when he is out pressing the flesh and even with that, he works on things into the evening.

I think Kate spend enormous blocks of time on her projects and that is not accounted for except as one appearance like with  her children's garden.She just spent days with the midwives, and that won't count at all.


----------



## Clearblueskies

gracekelly said:


> I don't blame him for doing it this way.  I well remember that during my working life, I was able to get more paperwork done when I didn't have to see people.  PC has many projects and he can't work on them when he is out pressing the flesh and even with that, he works on things into the evening.
> 
> I think Kate spend enormous blocks of time on her projects and that is not accounted for except as one appearance like with  her children's garden.She just spent days with the midwives, and that won't count at all.


That was my earlier point really.  It’s comparing apples with pears most of the time.  Treating it as if it’s some sort of competition is just absurd to me.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> I don't blame him for doing it this way.  I well remember that during my working life, I was able to get more paperwork done when I didn't have to see people.  PC has many projects and he can't work on them when he is out pressing the flesh and even with that, he works on things into the evening.
> 
> I think Kate spend enormous blocks of time on her projects and that is not accounted for except as one appearance like with  her children's garden.She just spent days with the midwives, and that won't count at all.


Not forgetting William spent, I think, 3 weeks with MI5 and / or MI6 secretly earlier on in the year.
Like I say quite often, just because WE don't see them, it doesn't mean that they're not working.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Interesting... seems like a much more put together program than Travelocity or whatever it was called

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have teamed up with Sir David Attenborough to launch the Earthshot Prize - the Nobel Peace Prize of the environmental world.

Over the next decade, five people a year with solutions to the world's greatest problems will be awarded a prestigious prize - a significant financial award as well as huge public recognition for their work.

The Prize could be awarded to individuals, teams or collaborations – scientists, activists, economists, leaders, governments, banks, businesses, cities, and countries – anyone who is making a substantial development or outstanding contribution to solving environmental challenges

William and Kate had teased royal fans by promising their first announcement of 2020 "very shortly" - with some predicting another royal tour and others hoping for another baby.

In a statement, the Duke said: "The earth is at a tipping point and we face a stark choice: either we continue as we are and irreparably damage our planet or we remember our unique power as human beings and our continual ability to lead, innovate and problem-solve.
"People can achieve great things. The next ten years present us with one of our greatest tests - a decade of action to repair the Earth."


----------



## V0N1B2

A well-researched and long-term environmental initiative? 
Who does one call to report stolen thunder? The Bobbies? MI-6? RCMP?


----------



## LittleStar88

Anything you can do, we can do better...! 

This looks like a great project!


----------



## gracekelly

mrsinsyder said:


> Interesting... seems like a much more put together program than Travelocity or whatever it was called
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have teamed up with Sir David Attenborough to launch the Earthshot Prize - the Nobel Peace Prize of the environmental world.
> 
> Over the next decade, five people a year with solutions to the world's greatest problems will be awarded a prestigious prize - a significant financial award as well as huge public recognition for their work.
> 
> The Prize could be awarded to individuals, teams or collaborations – scientists, activists, economists, leaders, governments, banks, businesses, cities, and countries – anyone who is making a substantial development or outstanding contribution to solving environmental challenges
> 
> William and Kate had teased royal fans by promising their first announcement of 2020 "very shortly" - with some predicting another royal tour and others hoping for another baby.
> 
> In a statement, the Duke said: "The earth is at a tipping point and we face a stark choice: either we continue as we are and irreparably damage our planet or we remember our unique power as human beings and our continual ability to lead, innovate and problem-solve.
> "People can achieve great things. The next ten years present us with one of our greatest tests - a decade of action to repair the Earth."



This shows how stupid the numbers game is. Lots of planning and hours into this initiative.


----------



## A1aGypsy

V0N1B2 said:


> A well-researched and long-term environmental initiative?
> Who does one call to report stolen thunder? The Bobbies? MI-6? RCMP?



Does anyone know what was going on in this gif?


----------



## Tivo

A1aGypsy said:


> Does anyone know what was going on in this gif?


I wonder if it’s a dust up between William and Harry. Clearly he knows his brother is very upset.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Tivo said:


> I wonder if it’s a dust up between William and Harry. Clearly he knows his brother is very upset.


I think it was at the London Olympics in 2012 if I remember correctly.  Kate and William are doing the small talk thing politely, as the royals do, and Harry is sulking


----------



## sdkitty

Clearblueskies said:


> I think it was at the London Olympics in 2012 if I remember correctly.  Kate and William are doing the small talk thing politely, as the royals do, and Harry is sulking


he can really put on a pout....looks like an angry little boy


----------



## Sharont2305

Tivo said:


> I wonder if it’s a dust up between William and Harry. Clearly he knows his brother is very upset.


This looks like it was during the 2012 Olympics in London


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> I think it was at the London Olympics in 2012 if I remember correctly.  Kate and William are doing the small talk thing politely, as the royals do, and Harry is sulking


You beat me to it, ha ha


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> You beat me to it, ha ha


It feels like only 5 minutes ago  olympics again this year!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## kemilia

sdkitty said:


> he can really put on a pout....looks like an angry little boy


I'm surprised he let this happen, that is some pout, and the body language too (slumping, crossed arms). 

It's like "somebody didn't get his nap today."


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> I'm surprised he let this happen, that is some pout, and the body language too (slumping, crossed arms).
> 
> It's like "somebody didn't get his nap today."


kinda reinforces my opinion that Meghan is the leader in this relationship


----------



## kemilia

sdkitty said:


> kinda reinforces my opinion that Meghan is the leader in this relationship


Oh yeah.


----------



## Jayne1

V0N1B2 said:


> A well-researched and long-term environmental initiative?
> Who does one call to report stolen thunder? The Bobbies? MI-6? RCMP?



Very good!  lol


----------



## big bad mama

kemilia said:


> Oh yeah.


There is nothing wrong with a woman taking lead and a husband sitting back and letting her handle things. That’s what you call being a STRONG, INDEPENDENT woman and Harry being a CONFIDENT man who’s secure within himself. Not all men can handle strong women that’s why William married someone like Kate who is boring.


----------



## big bad mama

chowlover2 said:


> This is my fav pic from Christmas. Kate doing her “ rich girls don’t care “ hair toss.
> View attachment 4623445


She looks ridiculous and boring. I see why William cheats on her. Kate has NO SUBSTANCE.


----------



## rose60610

When Meghan whined about others not asking her if she's OK and stated she "isn't living, just existing" shortly after marrying into the most famous and wealthiest family in the world, she didn't strike me as being STRONG AND INDEPENDENT. Strong and independent women don't whine about how hard they have it, and quite frankly, I struggle to find what is so hard about living a life of total and literal royal luxury with a staff to cater to your every whim. Oh, I suppose there are times when she has to refresh her makeup during the day--oh wait, a makeup artist does that for her--so she can snivel into the cameras and beg for pity about her arduous royal existence. Hardly "strong and independent".  

If William cheats on Kate, she certainly handles it well, so I'd say she has a lot of substance. If William is a cheater, we don't see Kate going all Lorena Bobbitt on him. It appears that people in general actually like her, the Queen doesn't have to take her to the wood shed, and she doesn't whine about the difficulties of being a royal. If being a royal is difficult, as Meghan says it is, then it is Kate who is "strong and independent". Our Meghan sweetie would do well to take some cues from Kate. Like shutting her stupid mouth now and then about how gosh darn hard it is to carry on after her 50 million dollar wedding, multi million dollar Frogmore renovation, private jet travel to hell and back whenever she wants, a designer wardrobe, an entourage that does everything for her, and nannies to wipe Archie's butt.  

But since this particular thread is about the Cambridge's, then I'll add that Kate has lovely hair and a nice complexion. Meghan also has lovely hair and a nice complexion. There's bound to be some overlap.


----------



## eunaddict

big bad mama said:


> There is nothing wrong with a woman taking lead and a husband sitting back and letting her handle things. That’s what you call being a STRONG, INDEPENDENT woman and Harry being a CONFIDENT man who’s secure within himself. Not all men can handle strong women that’s why William married someone like Kate who is boring.



And this (very American) attitude is very much the reason why the UK and the press (and a lot of fans) have turned against MM. It's all well and good to insist that you're a strong, independent woman but when you marry into the BRF, your DUTY is now to the crown and supporting whoever it is who wears it, and the future heirs.

It is not an opportunity to demonstrate how special you are and how strong, independent, confident you are.

Look at Prince Phillip, are we really going to argue that he isn't a strong, confident man? He is. But he is also married to the Queen and he knows his place as the consort - to help her in her duties, to not distract or detract from her charities and good deeds and to support her. THAT is MM's place, which she either misunderstood or refuses to understand.

And if you think Kate's a weakling, you must be a new fan of the BRF. She got so much crap and mocking from the press for a decade before her engagement and wedding. What MM experienced in her little 2-3 year window, Kate experienced a full decade of, and MM "broke down" in that 2 years. Kate never has, not publicly anyway. THAT is true strength, knowing what you got yourself into and bearing that duty with a smile and that "stiff upper lip".


----------



## myown

big bad mama said:


> There is nothing wrong with a woman taking lead and a husband sitting back and letting her handle things. That’s what you call being a STRONG, INDEPENDENT woman and Harry being a CONFIDENT man who’s secure within himself. Not all men can handle strong women that’s why William married someone like Kate who is boring.


I agree until the point with Kate. 
it seems like anyone can’t say something nice about the one duchess without making down the other


----------



## LittleStar88

big bad mama said:


> She looks ridiculous and boring. I see why William cheats on her. Kate has NO SUBSTANCE.



if Will was cheating, he is the one with no substance.


----------



## Annawakes

big bad mama said:


> She looks ridiculous and boring. I see why William cheats on her. Kate has NO SUBSTANCE.


From what I can tell, Kate is an involved mother and is also dedicated to the causes she believes in.  She doesn’t complain about her life.  Especially if William did cheat.  That’s admirable.  Based on these things, I think Kate has a strong character and is made of SUBSTANCE.


----------



## mrsinsyder

big bad mama said:


> She looks ridiculous and boring. I see why William cheats on her. Kate has NO SUBSTANCE.


Blaming the woman for the husband cheating, nice.


----------



## queennadine

big bad mama said:


> She looks ridiculous and boring. I see why William cheats on her. Kate has NO SUBSTANCE.



WHAT. ON. EARTH.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

eunaddict said:


> Look at Prince Phillip, are we really going to argue that he isn't a strong, confident man? He is. But he is also married to the Queen and he knows his place as the consort - to help her in her duties, to not distract or detract from her charities and good deeds and to support her. THAT is MM's place, which she either misunderstood or refuses to understand.



This so much. It's known he struggled in their early years when he had to give up his own promising military career to be basically her vassal, but he sucked it up and she has spoken on more than one occasion about how he has been her biggest support during her reign.



> And if you think Kate's a weakling, you must be a new fan of the BRF. She got so much crap and mocking from the press for a decade before her engagement and wedding. What MM experienced in her little 2-3 year window, Kate experienced a full decade of, and MM "broke down" in that 2 years. Kate never has, not publicly anyway. THAT is true strength, knowing what you got yourself into and bearing that duty with a smile and that "stiff upper lip".



I just recently saw old footage of the press viciously harrassing her. I doubt MM even knows how bad the British press can be. And all the tasteless jokes about Kate's "simple" family. Yet Kate, who has been described as shy, handled everything with dignity.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Is there really anything wrong with "boring" anyway? The look-at-me culture has become exhausting IMO. I don't mind people who just quietly go about their business.


----------



## Flatsy

I have called Kate boring in the past.  I was all ready for more excitement when Meghan came along.  I didn't realize that Meghan wasn't going to be about excitement, she was going to be about drama, complaining, hypocrisy, hype and phoniness.  Even her wardrobe I thought would be more exciting, and that turned out to be sloppy mess too.

The past year has made me appreciate Kate's "boringness" and *niceness.  *Without putting on a huge show about it, Kate seems like someone who is genuinely kind and friendly, if still a bit shy.   I believe Kate is nice and considerate towards her staff, whereas the multiple rumors about Meghan being a handful and not too easy to work for I believe are probably true.  

I also appreciate now that William and Kate were probably smart to pace themselves and gradually grow into their roles.  They didn't burn themselves out in their first 6 months on the job by announcing they were going to "change the world" and then start throwing tantrums because their world-changing wasn't being properly applauded.  They took the heat for being "lazy" all these years...but slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## bag-mania

mrsinsyder said:


> Is there really anything wrong with "boring" anyway? The look-at-me culture has become exhausting IMO. I don't mind people who just quietly go about their business.



At this point I equate a "boring" person with being emotionally stable and reliable. Those attention-seeking drama queens are often neurotic as hell.


----------



## kemilia

big bad mama said:


> She looks ridiculous and boring. I see why William cheats on her. Kate has NO SUBSTANCE.


What's with the all caps?


----------



## rose60610

If Meghan Markle is "STRONG AND INDEPENDENT" and "a woman of substance", then Kim Kardashian should be in charge of the nuclear codes.


----------



## mrsinsyder

rose60610 said:


> If Meghan Markle is "STRONG AND INDEPENDENT" and "a woman of substance", then Kim Kardashian should be in charge of the nuclear codes.


You are on fire today


----------



## kemilia

rose60610 said:


> If Meghan Markle is "STRONG AND INDEPENDENT" and "a woman of substance", then Kim Kardashian should be in charge of the nuclear codes.


Well she is (was?) studying law …


----------



## LittleStar88

rose60610 said:


> If Meghan Markle is "STRONG AND INDEPENDENT" and "a woman of substance", then Kim Kardashian should be in charge of the nuclear codes.



is it strange that I would trust Kim K as much as or maybe more than Meghan? Kim K seems more emotionally stable and has more attention than she needs vs. Meghan.


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Blaming the woman for the husband cheating, nice.


and I for one am not taking the word of Meghan's stans that William has cheated (with four women?)


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> and I for one am not taking the word of Meghan's stans that William has cheated (with four women?)



Exactly. Repeating the same accusation over and over does not make it magically become real. None of the stans know anything more than we do. Now if they could point to any actual evidence that would be different, but they only have their words.


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> and I for one am not taking the word of Meghan's stans that William has cheated (with four women?)


Oh, absolutely not. I don't think for a second that the BRF would be able to silence that story if there were actual proof.


----------



## Lounorada

eunaddict said:


> And this (very American) attitude is very much the reason why the UK and the press (and a lot of fans) have turned against MM. It's all well and good to insist that you're a strong, independent woman but when you marry into the BRF, your DUTY is now to the crown and supporting whoever it is who wears it, and the future heirs.
> 
> It is not an opportunity to demonstrate how special you are and how strong, independent, confident you are.
> 
> Look at Prince Phillip, are we really going to argue that he isn't a strong, confident man? He is. But he is also married to the Queen and he knows his place as the consort - to help her in her duties, to not distract or detract from her charities and good deeds and to support her. THAT is MM's place, which she either misunderstood or refuses to understand.
> 
> And if you think Kate's a weakling, you must be a new fan of the BRF. She got so much crap and mocking from the press for a decade before her engagement and wedding. What MM experienced in her little 2-3 year window, Kate experienced a full decade of, and MM "broke down" in that 2 years. Kate never has, not publicly anyway. THAT is true strength, knowing what you got yourself into and bearing that duty with a smile and that "stiff upper lip".


Well said!


----------



## big bad mama

rose60610 said:


> If Meghan Markle is "STRONG AND INDEPENDENT" and "a woman of substance", then Kim Kardashian should be in charge of the nuclear codes.


Please Kim Kardashian is a fool. That’s like coming Apple to oranges. Kim has no brain or education and Meghan is smart.


----------



## big bad mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Blaming the woman for the husband cheating, nice.


I’m not blaming the woman for cheating however everyone has needs to be meet whether it’s intellectual, love, etc. People
sometime cheat because they are bored. Both parties need to take responsibility in a relationship. How do we know Kate hasn’t or isn’t cheating.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Please let’s discuss all things H&M and baby Archie of course!


----------



## rose60610

big bad mama said:


> I’m not blaming the woman for cheating *however everyone has needs to be meet whether it’s intellectual, love, etc.* People
> sometime cheat because they are bored. Both parties need to take responsibility in a relationship.* How do we know Kate hasn’t or isn’t cheating.*



Then how do we know Meghan isn't cheating? Or Harry? I'm an equal opportunity kind of person.  As for what you said about Kim K: " ******  ***** " (which got deleted by mods) -----every saint has a past and every sinner has a future. ---Oh wait!  "*however everyone has needs to be meet whether it’s intellectual, love, etc*."

Thanks for playing.


----------



## mrsinsyder

meluvs2shop said:


> Please let’s discuss all things H&M and baby Archie of course!


----------



## meluvs2shop

mrsinsyder said:


>


That’s what happens when there’s so much craziness in these BRF threads  that  catching up is a FT job. Oh well. Honest mistake.


----------



## mrsinsyder

meluvs2shop said:


> That’s what happens when there’s so much craziness in these BRF threads  that  catching up is a FT job. Oh well. Honest mistake.


----------



## Morgan R

Queen Elizabeth II, Prince Charles, Prince William, and Prince George in new portrait released by Buckingham Palace


----------



## mrsinsyder

Oh no I don't like it at all.


----------



## cafecreme15

Morgan R said:


> Queen Elizabeth II, Prince Charles, Prince William, and Prince George in new portrait released by Buckingham Palace
> 
> View attachment 4629864


Some odd spacing happening in this shot but I love seeing the four of them in pictures together. Looks like George is going to be tall!


----------



## CAH

I don't like George's outfit at all.


----------



## mrsinsyder

CAH said:


> I don't like George's outfit at all.


It looks like Meghan and Harry did his ironing.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Charles and George are standing on a step.


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Oh no I don't like it at all.


That was my reaction


----------



## TC1

Not one of them could find pants that are tailored properly? The Queen looks lovely, not sure why she needs a handbag though  not as if she needs to pony up cash for anything!


----------



## doni

Those are the outfits they were wearing for the Christmas pudding cooking thing or? Pic must have been taken at that ocasión.



TC1 said:


> Not one of them could find pants that are tailored properly?



That’s a full break style (at least for Prince Charles, William’s may even be half full), the most old fashioned and “proper” tayloring for a suit trouser, even though with the current trend for ever shrinking hems in men’s pants it’s become more unusual.


----------



## Annawakes

CAH said:


> I don't like George's outfit at all.


I wish George was wearing a nice little navy suit.  How cute would that be?
I get the feeling this was sort of an impromptu photo.


----------



## redney

Not messing around with the PR message of slimming down the RF to its core. The Queen and her 3 heirs.


----------



## hellosunshine

Hahaha! So funny! They are really going to continue dressing George in Lord fauntleroy costumes aren't they?


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> Yet unlike your precious Harry and Archie, he’ll be king



Good for him.


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> Those are the outfits they were wearing for the Christmas pudding cooking thing or? Pic must have been taken at that ocasión.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a full break style (at least for Prince Charles, William’s may even be half full), the most old fashioned and “proper” tayloring for a suit trouser, even though with the current trend for ever shrinking hems in men’s pants it’s become more unusual.


Yes, same day as the Christmas pudding, the day of the party that Charles, William and George arrived separately to.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Hahaha! So funny! They are really going to continue dressing George in Lord fauntleroy costumes aren't they?


Hardly


----------



## cafecreme15

hellosunshine said:


> Hahaha! So funny! They are really going to continue dressing George in Lord fauntleroy costumes aren't they?


I don’t think it’s very nice to make fun of a child’s outfit. While it’s not the most harmonious of outfits, maybe he was dead set on wearing that for whatever reason and his parents couldn’t talk him out of it.


----------



## V0N1B2

He’s royalty and the future King of England. I guess people think he’s gonna be walking around in high tops and a hoody. 
If one was so inclined, one could check out photos of (for example) Harry circa 1990 and you’d see the same clothes. William too.


----------



## sdkitty

Annawakes said:


> I wish George was wearing a nice little navy suit.  How cute would that be?
> I get the feeling this was sort of an impromptu photo.


I think what bothers me is George is looking bigger and losing his baby cuteness.  that time when he wore the bathrobe and met ***** was the cutest!


----------



## mrsinsyder

V0N1B2 said:


> He’s royalty and the future King of England. I guess people think he’s gonna be walking around in high tops and a hoody.
> If one was so inclined, one could check out photos of (for example) Harry circa 1990 and you’d see the same clothes. William too.


HE’S NOT RELATABLE!


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Hahaha! So funny! They are really going to continue dressing George in Lord fauntleroy costumes aren't they?


really?  making fun of a little kid?


----------



## altigirl88

TC1 said:


> Not one of them could find pants that are tailored properly? The Queen looks lovely, not sure why she needs a handbag though  not as if she needs to pony up cash for anything!



i was wondering about the handbag, too, lol .

ETA: But she IS the Queen of England , she can bring her handbag wherever she likes.


----------



## A1aGypsy

doni said:


> That’s a full break style (at least for Prince Charles, William’s may even be half full), the most old fashioned and “proper” tayloring for a suit trouser, even though with the current trend for ever shrinking hems in men’s pants it’s become more unusual.



And oh god how amazing to see men wearing this style of pant again. I hate seeing men’s ankles and no socks with suits. Hate it.

George's maybe a tad wrinkled but I hope that was because he was hanging from the curtains and yelling he is going to outlaw vegetables when he is king right before this was taken.


----------



## mrsinsyder

A1aGypsy said:


> And oh god how amazing to see men wearing this style of pant again. I hate seeing men’s ankles and no socks with suits. Hate it.



Amen


----------



## Jayne1

doni said:


> That’s a full break style (at least for Prince Charles, William’s may even be half full), the most old fashioned and “proper” tayloring for a suit trouser, even though with the current trend for ever shrinking hems in men’s pants it’s become more unusual.


Yes. That's how I expect the BRF to dress.


----------



## pixiejenna

I first thought that Prince George was really tall but then realized that he’s one step up from the Queen. I still anticipate all of their kids to be on the tall side between Kate and William I’d be more surprised if one of their kids was short. Heck Prince William is just a smidge shorter than his father who’s one step higher than him.


----------



## Sharont2305

V0N1B2 said:


> He’s royalty and the future King of England. I guess people think he’s gonna be walking around in high tops and a hoody.
> If one was so inclined, one could check out photos of (for example) Harry circa 1990 and you’d see the same clothes. William too.


Futue King of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland not England as a singular. Likewise Queen of above.,


----------



## gelbergirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Some odd spacing happening in this shot but I love seeing the four of them in pictures together. Looks like George is going to be tall!



I agree, it is an odd spacing visual.
Looks like maybe each heir on positioned on each of her shoulders, or something with the step.
And they seemed to not want the Queen sitting, everyone standing.
I wish George could have worn a more contemporary shirt.  I like his pants.
I too enjoy seeing these four together.


----------



## duna

big bad mama said:


> Please Kim Kardashian is a fool. That’s like coming Apple to oranges. Kim has no brain or education and Meghan is smart.



I'm not quite sure about M being smart, she wouldn't have said all those stupid things in the Africa documentary if she was smart.....


----------



## A1aGypsy

Either the rumours about the affair are not true or this is a ninja PR move on Kate’s part. Rose attended her birthday weekend and church with the Queen:

https://people.com/royals/kate-midd...ds-at-country-home-and-church-with-the-queen/


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge continued their tradition of inviting friends and family over to Amner Hall to celebrate Kate's birthday. They also accompany the Queen to church on the first Sunday of the new year with their guests.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

A1aGypsy said:


> Either the rumours about the affair are not true or this is a ninja PR move on Kate’s part. Rose attended her birthday weekend and church with the Queen:
> 
> https://people.com/royals/kate-midd...ds-at-country-home-and-church-with-the-queen/



I didn't give much to the rumours anyway, but if that is a PR move, my admiration for Kate (and her advisors) just skyrocketed.


----------



## mrsinsyder

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I didn't give much to the rumours anyway, but if that is a PR move, my admiration for Kate (and her advisors) just skyrocketed.


Yep, this is a master move.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4631252
> View attachment 4631254
> View attachment 4631255
> View attachment 4631256
> View attachment 4631257
> View attachment 4631260
> View attachment 4631262
> View attachment 4631263
> View attachment 4631266
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge continued their tradition of inviting friends and family over to Amner Hall to celebrate Kate's birthday. They also accompany the Queen to church on the first Sunday of the new year with their guests.


another great coat look for kate


----------



## hellosunshine

I'm literally shocked. The royal family truly makes one earn their medals that's for sure. I feel sorry for Kate.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> I'm literally shocked. The royal family truly makes one earn their medals that's for sure. I feel sorry for Kate.


you are of course assuming the affair happened
I for one am not


----------



## hellosunshine

*ROYAL RIVAL : Kate Middleton and Prince William’s former friend Rose Hanbury attends same service as royal couple despite ‘fall-out’*

THE Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's former pal Rose Hanbury today attended the same church service as the royal couple - despite their "fall-out".

The trio were spotted outside St Mary Magdalene Church in Sandringham, Norfolk, this morning.

It followed reports Kate had fallen out with Rose, one of her closest friends in the "Norfolk set".

The duchess is said to have "phased out" her neighbour.

The row has meant many of their Norfolk set - dubbed the "Turnip Toffs" - have almost felt forced to choose between the royal couple, based on the Queen's Sandringham estate, and Rose and husband David Rocksavage, the Marquess of Cholmondeley, who live just three miles away at Houghton Hall.

The Cambridges moved to Anmer Hall in 2014 when William joined the East Anglian Air Ambulance charity.

One source told The Sun: "It is well known that Kate and Rose have had a terrible falling out.
*
ROYAL RUMBLE*
"They used to be close but that is not the case any more.

"William wants to play peacemaker so that the two couples can remain friends, given they live so close to each other and share many mutual friends.

"But Kate has been clear that she doesn't want to see them any more and wants William to phase them out, despite their social status."

Rose and her husband have twin boys, Alexander and Oliver, and daughter Iris.

The boys have been playmates of Prince George and the couples had previously enjoyed dinner parties and attended weddings together.

In 2011, Rose and David attended the royal couple's wedding.

Such was the closeness between the families that in 2017, Rose even sat next to Prince Harry at his first state banquet at Buckingham Palace.

Rose's family have their own special place in royal history.

Her gran Lady Elizabeth Lambert, an earl's daughter, was one of the Queen's bridesmaids at her wedding to Prince Phillip in 1947.

Rose, who boarded at the elite Stowe school, was on the books of the same modelling agency that discovered Kate Moss.

The Marchioness was also briefly a researcher for Tory MP Michael Gove.

She first came to national attention in 2005 when she and her elder sister Marina - both wearing pink bikinis - posed alongside a grinning Tony Blair.

Rose married the party-loving Marquess - once dubbed the "greatest catch in England" - in 2009.

When he succeeded his father to the title, he not only became a Hereditary Lord Great Chamberlain but came into a legacy of around £112m, which included Cholmondeley Castle in Cheshire.

The Marquess is a friend of Prince Charles and would often be invited to Sandringham for tea.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10674...mer-friend-rose-hanbury-attends-same-service/


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> *ROYAL RIVAL : Kate Middleton and Prince William’s former friend Rose Hanbury attends same service as royal couple despite ‘fall-out’*
> 
> THE Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's former pal Rose Hanbury today attended the same church service as the royal couple - despite their "fall-out".
> 
> The trio were spotted outside St Mary Magdalene Church in Sandringham, Norfolk, this morning.
> 
> It followed reports Kate had fallen out with Rose, one of her closest friends in the "Norfolk set".
> 
> The duchess is said to have "phased out" her neighbour.
> 
> The row has meant many of their Norfolk set - dubbed the "Turnip Toffs" - have almost felt forced to choose between the royal couple, based on the Queen's Sandringham estate, and Rose and husband David Rocksavage, the Marquess of Cholmondeley, who live just three miles away at Houghton Hall.
> 
> The Cambridges moved to Anmer Hall in 2014 when William joined the East Anglian Air Ambulance charity.
> 
> One source told The Sun: "It is well known that Kate and Rose have had a terrible falling out.
> 
> *ROYAL RUMBLE*
> "They used to be close but that is not the case any more.
> 
> "William wants to play peacemaker so that the two couples can remain friends, given they live so close to each other and share many mutual friends.
> 
> "But Kate has been clear that she doesn't want to see them any more and wants William to phase them out, despite their social status."
> 
> Rose and her husband have twin boys, Alexander and Oliver, and daughter Iris.
> 
> The boys have been playmates of Prince George and the couples had previously enjoyed dinner parties and attended weddings together.
> 
> In 2011, Rose and David attended the royal couple's wedding.
> 
> Such was the closeness between the families that in 2017, Rose even sat next to Prince Harry at his first state banquet at Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Rose's family have their own special place in royal history.
> 
> Her gran Lady Elizabeth Lambert, an earl's daughter, was one of the Queen's bridesmaids at her wedding to Prince Phillip in 1947.
> 
> Rose, who boarded at the elite Stowe school, was on the books of the same modelling agency that discovered Kate Moss.
> 
> The Marchioness was also briefly a researcher for Tory MP Michael Gove.
> 
> She first came to national attention in 2005 when she and her elder sister Marina - both wearing pink bikinis - posed alongside a grinning Tony Blair.
> 
> Rose married the party-loving Marquess - once dubbed the "greatest catch in England" - in 2009.
> 
> When he succeeded his father to the title, he not only became a Hereditary Lord Great Chamberlain but came into a legacy of around £112m, which included Cholmondeley Castle in Cheshire.
> 
> The Marquess is a friend of Prince Charles and would often be invited to Sandringham for tea.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10674...mer-friend-rose-hanbury-attends-same-service/


if the Sun says so it must be true


----------



## bisousx

I wouldn’t care if the rumors were true. How Kate and William are handling themselves is the epitome of strength, and well deserving of the throne. Duty and country above everything else, petty rumors and family drama included.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> *ROYAL RIVAL : Kate Middleton and Prince William’s former friend Rose Hanbury attends same service as royal couple despite ‘fall-out’*
> 
> THE Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's former pal Rose Hanbury today attended the same church service as the royal couple - despite their "fall-out".
> 
> The trio were spotted outside St Mary Magdalene Church in Sandringham, Norfolk, this morning.
> 
> It followed reports Kate had fallen out with Rose, one of her closest friends in the "Norfolk set".
> 
> The duchess is said to have "phased out" her neighbour.
> 
> The row has meant many of their Norfolk set - dubbed the "Turnip Toffs" - have almost felt forced to choose between the royal couple, based on the Queen's Sandringham estate, and Rose and husband David Rocksavage, the Marquess of Cholmondeley, who live just three miles away at Houghton Hall.
> 
> The Cambridges moved to Anmer Hall in 2014 when William joined the East Anglian Air Ambulance charity.
> 
> One source told The Sun: "It is well known that Kate and Rose have had a terrible falling out.
> 
> *ROYAL RUMBLE*
> "They used to be close but that is not the case any more.
> 
> "William wants to play peacemaker so that the two couples can remain friends, given they live so close to each other and share many mutual friends.
> 
> "But Kate has been clear that she doesn't want to see them any more and wants William to phase them out, despite their social status."
> 
> Rose and her husband have twin boys, Alexander and Oliver, and daughter Iris.
> 
> The boys have been playmates of Prince George and the couples had previously enjoyed dinner parties and attended weddings together.
> 
> In 2011, Rose and David attended the royal couple's wedding.
> 
> Such was the closeness between the families that in 2017, Rose even sat next to Prince Harry at his first state banquet at Buckingham Palace.
> 
> Rose's family have their own special place in royal history.
> 
> Her gran Lady Elizabeth Lambert, an earl's daughter, was one of the Queen's bridesmaids at her wedding to Prince Phillip in 1947.
> 
> Rose, who boarded at the elite Stowe school, was on the books of the same modelling agency that discovered Kate Moss.
> 
> The Marchioness was also briefly a researcher for Tory MP Michael Gove.
> 
> She first came to national attention in 2005 when she and her elder sister Marina - both wearing pink bikinis - posed alongside a grinning Tony Blair.
> 
> Rose married the party-loving Marquess - once dubbed the "greatest catch in England" - in 2009.
> 
> When he succeeded his father to the title, he not only became a Hereditary Lord Great Chamberlain but came into a legacy of around £112m, which included Cholmondeley Castle in Cheshire.
> 
> The Marquess is a friend of Prince Charles and would often be invited to Sandringham for tea.
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/10674...mer-friend-rose-hanbury-attends-same-service/


She wouldn't be there if she wasn't invited.


----------



## A1aGypsy

hellosunshine said:


> I'm literally shocked. The royal family truly makes one earn their medals that's for sure. I feel sorry for Kate.



How do you know this wasn’t her idea? Or maybe there was no row? Or it was over something silly like Rose gossiping about Kate and the press turned and ran with it?

I wouldn’t feel sorry for her at all. This is a power play. I think this woman has more substance than any of us have given her credit for.


----------



## hellosunshine

I have noticed that Rose and David are typically invited to events with The Queen due to their position, so perhaps they joined for church then couldn't be turned away from Kate's birthday celebration as it was within their mutual Norfolk friends? If this was a PR move, they should've done it 9 months ago at the height of the rumors, not now when it's reviving them. 

They say when you marry for money, you end up earning every penny. Kate learned a harsh lesson - you cannot "phase out" a Cholmondeley.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Kate's coat game is 100% on point, and cannot be denied.


----------



## sdkitty

CobaltBlu said:


> Kate's coat game is 100% on point, and cannot be denied.


whatever she has learned - whether harsh or not - has paid off in spades


----------



## Mrs.Z

If Kate didn’t want this Rose person there I have a feeling she would not be there


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> perhaps they joined for church then couldn't be turned away from Kate's birthday celebration



What a ridiculous reach.


----------



## Chloe302225

So Kate has the power to banish this woman from the entire Norfolk social set but not her own birthday weekend......Ok


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> So Kate has the power to banish this woman from the entire Norfolk social set but not her own birthday weekend......Ok


ha


----------



## Chloe302225

If anyone is interested Kate's coat is from the 2016 Roksanda collection.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> So Kate has the power to banish this woman from the entire Norfolk social set but not her own birthday weekend......Ok



No, Kate TRIED to phase her out and it didn't work (as Rose is present). In fact, she learned that as the future, future Queen Consort it does not give her any power to chase away an aristocratic lady even if said lady sleeps with your husband. Kate learned her place.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> No, Kate TRIED to phase her out and it didn't work (as Rose is present). In fact, she learned that as the future, future Queen Consort it does not give her any power to chase away an aristocratic lady even if said lady sleeps with your husband. Kate learned her place.


ha ha


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> No, Kate TRIED to phase her out and it didn't work (as Rose is present). In fact, she learned that as the future, future Queen Consort it does not give her any power to chase away an aristocratic lady even if said lady sleeps with your husband. Kate learned her place.



An aristocratic lady that has been photographed next to Kate in years but now is being pictured walking to church with a group of people that includes Kate's own parents; but she is the one without control in this situation?


----------



## caramelize126

hellosunshine said:


> No, Kate TRIED to phase her out and it didn't work (as Rose is present). In fact, she learned that as the future, future Queen Consort it does not give her any power to chase away an aristocratic lady even if said lady sleeps with your husband. Kate learned her place.



lol. this is beyond a reach.

This isnt a state event where every artisto has to be invited. If this was meant to be a birthday weekend celebration with close friends, she wouldnt have been obligated to invite Rose and David. Either the affair never happened or this is a PR power move.

There was talk that it was in fact MEGHAN's ppl that put those affair rumors out. If anything, inviting rose and david just gives that more credit.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> No, Kate TRIED to phase her out and it didn't work (as Rose is present). In fact, she learned that as the future, future Queen Consort it does not give her any power to chase away an aristocratic lady even if said lady sleeps with your husband. Kate learned her place.


----------



## Annawakes

hellosunshine said:


> even if said lady sleeps with your husband.


I was just wondering, how come you often speak as if William cheating on Kate is a certainty?  No one can possibly know for sure whether he did or not.  

If he really did, then I admire Kate all the more for having this Rose person there. It’s like she’s saying “I’m bigger than all of you and all your mistakes”.  If he didn’t, then it doesn’t matter that Rose is there.  It was all just rumors.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## A1aGypsy

Weren’t the rumours also that Rose and her husband broke up over this all as well? 

I see that has happened.


----------



## Lounorada

Mrs.Z said:


> If Kate didn’t want this Rose person there I have a feeling she would not be there


This! Agreed.
The fact that she's at Kates birthday celebrations leads me to firmly believe that those William affair rumours with this Rose woman are a reach and completely false (even though I never thought for one minute that there was any truth to them).


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> This! Agreed.
> The fact that she's at Kates birthday celebrations leads me to firmly believe that those William affair rumours with this Rose woman are a reach and completely false (even though I never thought for one minute that there was any truth to them).


agree
William doesn't really look like a womanizer/loverboy/whatever to me anyway.  Not that you can tell from looking at pictures but anyway....


----------



## mrsinsyder

Those rumors were nothing more than silly gossip (probably from camp Soho) that is now spread like gospel by Sussex stans. It’s absurd to think that the British media would squash a story like that if they had proof - they drag all the royals at any chance they can. Some random tweets from blogger journalists who overheard something at a party don’t make it true either. If there was even a smidge of proof, it would be out there in a hot second.


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Those rumors were nothing more than silly gossip (probably from camp Soho) that is now spread like gospel by Sussex stans. *It’s absurd to think that the British media would squash a story like that if they had proof - they drag all the royals at any chance they can. Some random tweets from blogger journalists who overheard something at a party don’t make it true either. If there was even a smidge of proof, it would be out there in a hot second*.


 Yes to the bolded! Totally agree.


----------



## Lounorada

Also funny that people believe some woman married to an aristocrat would have more sway with the Queen than the future Queen Consort who is married to the Queens grandson and has produced future heirs to the throne


----------



## Sharont2305

William is a man who saw what happened to his parents because of initially his dad's infidelity. His mother spoke of William, a child, being her rock and shoving tissues under a bathroom door to her as she was crying so much. He knows what damage he and Harry have gone through in subsequent years, and what damage it did to the Royal Family, I'm British and of an age who remembers it very well.
Does anyone really think he would put his children through that? 
I am aware of the "like father, like son" and I'm also aware that Diana was no Saint either so please don't come back at me with that!


----------



## Bag*Snob

Love Kate's coat and boots but I do not like that hat with it.


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> William is a man who saw what happened to his parents because of initially his dad's infidelity. His mother spoke of William, a child, being her rock and shoving tissues under a bathroom door to her as she was crying so much. He knows what damage he and Harry have gone through in subsequent years, and what damage it did to the Royal Family, I'm British and of an age who remembers it very well.
> Does anyone really think he would put his children through that?
> I am aware of the "like father, like son" and I'm also aware that Diana was no Saint either so please don't come back at me with that!


This is so common sense and how people don't see this is beyond me.  The only people pushing this are people who want to believe it to be true for many reasons that a sane person can not fathom.  I always thought that the reason their relationship went on for so long prior to marriage was because William was fixated on not making the mistakes his parents made.  No need to go into that laundry list of things on this thread.


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4631562
> View attachment 4631563


I love the hat because I have the twin in ivory with the same feathers.


----------



## gracekelly

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ce-William-Kate-Middleton-church-service.html

Rose and her husband the Marquis were at church today with the Cambridges.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

A1aGypsy said:


> Weren’t the rumours also that Rose and her husband broke up over this all as well?
> 
> *I see that has happened.*



Where was this confirmed?


----------



## Flatsy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Where was this confirmed?


I believe Gypsy was joking.  Rose and her husband are still together - which shows that none of the rumors have actually panned out.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Where was this confirmed?



Sorry, that was me being sarcastic. They were photographed together at the church.


----------



## Welltraveled!

truthfully this Kate and rose situation is pretty similar to what Diana endured With Camilla.  




hellosunshine said:


> No, Kate TRIED to phase her out and it didn't work (as Rose is present). In fact, she learned that as the future, future Queen Consort it does not give her any power to chase away an aristocratic lady even if said lady sleeps with your husband. Kate learned her place.


----------



## hellosunshine

Welltraveled! said:


> truthfully this Kate and rose situation is pretty similar to what Diana endured With Camilla.



Yes, it's similar. Much like Rose..Diana couldn't get rid of Camilla. The only question that remains is the depth of their feelings for each other and whether this was serious enough to become a Diana/Camilla/Charles situation again. Time will tell..


----------



## Sharont2305

Absolute rubbish. If anything, I see a 3 way situation between Harry Meghan and Chelsy.


----------



## duna

David is Lord Great Chamberlain to the Queen so he has a position at Court, that's why they are often at Royal events, not only because they are/were friends of W&K.


----------



## hellosunshine

Has anyone paused to think on why William launched his lawsuit using Article 8 of the Human Rights Act, instead of under defamation? It's telling that under the law of defamation, William would have to prove that the media is lying on their assertion and they're not.


----------



## daisychainz

She's always so regal and put together. I didn't like this outfit though. She looks amazing in most hats but perhaps a fedora not so much.


----------



## LibbyRuth

I think the hat choice was unique and stylish. However, Kate has so well established herself with classic choices for fashion that it seems odd to see something so different on her. I think some of my resistance to like it is that it is so unexpected from her ... but the unexpected makes me respect it too.


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> Has anyone paused to think on why William launched his lawsuit using Article 8 of the Human Rights Act, instead of under defamation? It's telling that under the law of defamation, William would have to prove that the media is lying on their assertion and they're not.



That would be his lawyer's decision, not William knowing how to request it. His lawyer(s) did their job and chose the most effective way to end the gossip. And it worked. The rumor mongers didn't think it was worth the fight because they knew they didn't have any proof. Legal battles are expensive and tabloid journalists aren't used to being legally called out because most people can't afford it or don't want the extra attention.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> Has anyone paused to think on why William launched his lawsuit using Article 8 of the Human Rights Act


no


----------



## elvisfan4life

mrsinsyder said:


> no


lol love it !!! Best not to provide Any fuel for the conspiracy theorists on here!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

hellosunshine said:


> No, Kate TRIED to phase her out and it didn't work (as Rose is present). In fact, she learned that as the future, future Queen Consort it does not give her any power to chase away an aristocratic lady even if said lady sleeps with your husband. Kate learned her place.


Or maybe, just maybe...the simplest explanation is the correct one. That the rumors about the affair were untrue, and that no "phasing out" ever happened or was attempted because they are still friends?


----------



## bag-mania

Friends can get mad at each other for many reasons other than sleeping with the friend's husband. It's amazing how often that fact gets forgotten in this thread.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Yes, it's similar. Much like Rose..Diana couldn't get rid of Camilla. The only question that remains is the depth of their feelings for each other and whether this was serious enough to become a Diana/Camilla/Charles situation again. Time will tell..


oh please
the only question (if it evenis one) is did he even have an affair


----------



## Annawakes

William never was involved with Rose prior to Kate was he?  Involved to the point of wanting to marry Rose?  Prior to Kate?  I don’t think he was....So, it’s completely not the same as Charles and Camilla.  Not the same at all.


----------



## sdkitty

Annawakes said:


> William never was involved with Rose prior to Kate was he?  Involved to the point of wanting to marry Rose?  Prior to Kate?  I don’t think he was....So, it’s completely not the same as Charles and Camilla.  Not the same at all.


yes, and we don't know that he has been involved with her at all

as someone else said, repeating it over and over doesn't make it so


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4631562
> View attachment 4631563



I just can't get over how bad this outfit is. All she needs is a feather in her hat and cane to cosplay as a 70′s pimp.


----------



## green.bee

Her clothes always fit her to perfection and this beautiful coat fits her like a glove. I am not a fan of the hat though.


----------



## eunaddict

bag-mania said:


> Friends can get mad at each other for many reasons other than sleeping with the friend's husband. It's amazing how often that fact gets forgotten in this thread.



Just like spouses (and partners) can get crotchety with each other for so many reasons, but everytime something tiny happens...a certain crowd jump straight into "WILL HAD AN AFFAIR AND IS IN THE DOGHOUSE". I mean, sure, that's an option but so is maybe Will snores at night and was especially annoying the night before.



hellosunshine said:


> Yes, it's similar. Much like Rose..Diana couldn't get rid of Camilla. The only question that remains is the depth of their feelings for each other and whether this was serious enough to become a Diana/Camilla/Charles situation again. Time will tell..



Will's ONLY long-time girlfriend was Kate. And he was never publicly interested in marrying anyone else but her. Whereas the Diana/Camilla/Charles situation is much more parallel to MM/Chelsy/Harry, Harry really chased Chelsy for ages (as recently as 2015), they were long-term partners of 7 years, she was his date to Will and Kate's wedding AND all their friends thought they would end up together. She's also really good friends with the rest of Harry's peers, including his cousins and has been invited to all the weddings of this generation of royals...including his. 

If you followed that relationship, the only reason she's not a Duchess at this point is because she realized how much she hated the limelight at W&K's wedding. Remember, 2011 (when H and C broke up) was his party year - he got a Harley, dated waitress and bar staff and partied so hard in Las Vegas, his grandma had to order him home. 
I mean if we're really gonna talk about parallel situations.


----------



## Sharont2305

Kensington Palace have announced that The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, on behalf of Her Majesty The Queen, will host a reception at Buckingham Palace to mark the UK-Africa Investment Summit on Monday 20th January


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## myown

I can’t post it, but Clarence House (Camilla and Charles) made a post in order to Kate’s birthday. And I love that the cover picture is of Kate and Camilla!


----------



## Sharont2305

Here it is 


myown said:


> I can’t post it, but Clarence House (Camilla and Charles) made a post in order to Kate’s birthday. And I love that the cover picture is of Kate and Camilla!


----------



## zen1965

I do hope her birthday is not overshadowed by her brother-in-law‘s antics.


----------



## lanasyogamama

zen1965 said:


> I do hope her birthday is not overshadowed by her brother-in-law‘s antics.


How could it not be though?


----------



## zen1965

^^ Yes, I know. Harry and wife, of course, could not wait a couple of days.


----------



## Blyen

Saw this on Instagram, poor Kate... Looks like her birthday is completely ruined.


----------



## myown

Blyen said:


> Saw this on Instagram, poor Kate... Looks like her birthday is completely ruined.


Im not laughing my a off while I drive, too...


----------



## Blyen

myown said:


> Im not laughing my a off while I drive, too...


I was talking more about what was written in the post, but she does look pissed.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Blyen said:


> I was talking more about what was written in the post, but she does look pissed.


she has more.grace in her little finger than h&m together it won't bother her at all - h&m are old news now -before yesterday they were at best minor royals now they are nothing- the royal family will now close.ranks and focus on the succession which is all  that matters


----------



## Flatsy

Blyen said:


> I was talking more about what was written in the post, but she does look pissed.


Eugenie also looks downcast.  It definitely is not a fun time in that family to be having a party.


----------



## jcnc

Blyen said:


> Saw this on Instagram, poor Kate... Looks like her birthday is completely ruined.


Looks like Kate doesn't wear her rings on a daily basis... Don't blame her.. those things get heavy and bothersome soon. Just odd to see her naked fingers.


----------



## A1aGypsy

jcnc said:


> Looks like Kate doesn't wear her rings on a daily basis... Don't blame her.. those things get heavy and bothersome soon. Just odd to see her naked fingers.



Isn’t that her right hand in the photo?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

jcnc said:


> Looks like Kate doesn't wear her rings on a daily basis... Don't blame her.. those things get heavy and bothersome soon. Just odd to see her naked fingers.



It think the pic shows the "wrong" hand? She wears the rings on the left hand.


----------



## jcnc

Woops!! My bad.. 




A1aGypsy said:


> Isn’t that her right hand in the photo?





QueenofWrapDress said:


> It think the pic shows the "wrong" hand? She wears the rings on the left hand.


----------



## A1aGypsy

That’s all this family would need, Kate to throw in her rings and announce: “I’m going with them!”


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

The caption on that Instagram is  .  I think most grown women are perfectly OK with driving their kids to school on their birthday if they do so every other day.


----------



## Chloe302225

lanasyogamama said:


> The caption on that Instagram is  .  I think most grown women are perfectly OK with driving their kids to school on their birthday if they do so every other day.



I think they are referring to what is happening with Meghan and Harry and not necessarily the school drop off.


----------



## MCF

A1aGypsy said:


> That’s all this family would need, Kate to throw in her rings and announce: “I’m going with them!”


Hahahah!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Thank.god.for.the Cambridges!!!


----------



## TC1

lanasyogamama said:


> The caption on that Instagram is  .  I think most grown women are perfectly OK with driving their kids to school on their birthday if they do so every other day.


Yeah, but it's a stan account. So she'll be put on a pedestal for everything.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Why the Duchess of Cambridge is the biggest loser in Prince Harry and Meghan split*

Turning 38 is tough. Awkwardly wedged between blithe youth and the inexorable pull of middle age, it can be something of a no man’s land.

Pity Kate, Duchess of Cambridge who had an even tougher time hitting this particular milestone this week after her big day was spectacularly overshadowed by the news that Harry and Meghan, the Duke and Duchess of Sussex had decided to effectively quit royal life.

On her birthday, Kate was photographed driving into Kensington Palace wearing a decidedly un-regal olive green puffer jacket and looking strained, all in stark contrast to the official shot that went out on Instagram of her looking impossibly glamorous perched on a fence.






And, who can blame her for looking a tad miserable? Currently, the Queen, Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince Harry are working to hash out the details of quite what the couple’s exit will look like, including what royal work they will undertake, where they will live and how they will fund their new life.

However, the question of what life for the remaining working members of the royal family will look like looms large and for Kate, the picture is far from pretty.

While Harry and Meghan have indicated they will continue “to honour our duty to The Queen, the Commonwealth, and our patronages” however there is no indication what that means in real terms.

In 2019 they undertook a combined 284 official engagements but if they are also living in North America, just how many will they realistically be able to clock up? Therefore, on a rudely practical level, someone is going to have to pick up the slack.






However, the ramifications for Kate go far beyond simply having to do the job of smiling and waving for two (or three) people.

In 1936 when King Edward VIII abdicated to marry Wallis Simpson, the new King George VI (the Queen’s father) essentially exiled him to live in France. By all accounts, Edward believed that after his marriage to the American divorcée and a suitable period of Gallic contrition his brother would let him return to the UK.

He was cruelly mistaken. George VI knew that having two Kings, albeit even a former one, on British soil would detract from the remaining monarchy. Thus, Edward and Wallis were forced, save for a brief stint in the Bahamas during World War Two, to live out their days aimlessly hobnobbing with the beau monde in Paris and trying to find a way to fill the endless days.

With Harry and Meghan breaking free from the Queen and Co. a similar prospect now clouds the royal family’s future, however this time simply shunting the recalcitrant members off the Continent isn’t going to sort things out.

No matter where the Sussexes go, they will be the object of obsessive, frenzied global attention and their new lives, and by extension their unofficial court, will cast a very long shadow over the Cambridges.




Unfortunately for Kate, she faces having to bear the brunt of this royal world order. There is no getting away from the uncomfortable fact that no matter how unfair (or un-feminist) it is for Kate to be constantly pitched against Meghan, this situation is only going to be thrown into overdrive in the coming months and years.

Consider this. Until now, the two women were on roughly equal footing. Both are in their 30s. Both are mums. Both are stunning. They have the same title and the same incomes but all that is about to extraordinarily change.

To start with, the Duchess of Sussex is likely to end up with a far bigger fortune thanks to the couple’s plans to pursue financial independence. Six, seven or even eight-figure deals are all very, very likely, leaving Meghan with a truly impressive personal war chest.

Given she will no longer have to justify her spending, there is every chance we are going to see her fully realise her sartorial ambition and become a truly iconic fashion figure. Hello Paris couture week. Adios Zara tops and thrifty recycling.

This situation goes far beyond the simply superficial.




With Meghan freed from the shackles of royal tradition and protocol, we are likely about to witness the nascence of a global phenomenon – and brand – the likes of which the world has not known before. Think Diana. On steroids. With a private jet. And an Instagram account.

Unfettered by tradition, Meghan and Harry are now free to become the true international power players they have long sought to be, dynamic and unstoppable. It’s a heady thought no?

And if and when this comes to pass, Meghan would eclipse Kate in every significant respect.

While Kate is at home in Britain dutifully opening gardens, talking about early childhood development and stocking up on knee-length tea dresses, I think we can expect to see Meghan prosecuting a sweeping agenda with a global reach. Think, quick dashes to Africa to promote female education. A side trip to New York to address the UN. Speaking engagements at the World Economic Forum. And, all the while, she will most likely be enjoying an unsurpassable Instagram reign. This is Meghan unleashed and it is going to be thrilling to watch it unfold.




That is, if you are not Kate.

Since joining the royal family in 2011 she has acquitted herself superbly, duly producing three photogenic children, toiling away at her chosen charitable causes and impressing the Queen with her redoubtable work ethic. Essentially, she has done everything right and has a blemish-free royal report card and yet she faces having her achievements pale in comparison to Meghan’s.

No matter the inequity of it, the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law. With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.

So, happy birthday Kate. Let’s at least hope your cake tasted good.

https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...t/news-story/c7d89bc130de190c49f7d34d1b7e0ae7


----------



## mrsinsyder

LOL. 

Kate has never given the impression that she wants any of that superficial stuff that seems so important to Meghan. She appears happy to have her kids, keep her head down, and do her duty.


----------



## Lounorada

These parts made me eye roll and laugh at the same time...
_
"Turning 38 is tough. Awkwardly wedged between blithe youth and the inexorable pull of middle age, it can be something of a no man’s land.

wearing a decidedly un-regal olive green puffer jacket 

To start with, the Duchess of Sussex is likely to end up with a far bigger fortune thanks to the couple’s plans to pursue financial independence. Six, seven or even eight-figure deals are all very, very likely, leaving Meghan with a truly impressive personal war chest.

With Meghan freed from the shackles of royal tradition and protocol, we are likely about to witness the nascence of a global phenomenon – and brand – the likes of which the world has not known before. Think Diana. On steroids. With a private jet. And an Instagram account.

And if and when this comes to pass, Meghan would eclipse Kate in every significant respect.

*While Kate is at home in Britain dutifully opening gardens, talking about early childhood development and stocking up on knee-length tea dresses, I think we can expect to see Meghan prosecuting a sweeping agenda with a global reach. Think, quick dashes to Africa to promote female education. A side trip to New York to address the UN. Speaking engagements at the World Economic Forum. And, all the while, she will most likely be enjoying an unsurpassable Instagram reign. This is Meghan unleashed and it is going to be thrilling to watch it unfold.*

That is, if you are not Kate.

Since joining the royal family in 2011 she has acquitted herself superbly, duly producing three photogenic children, toiling away at her chosen charitable causes and impressing the Queen with her redoubtable work ethic. *Essentially, she has done everything right and has a blemish-free royal report card and yet she faces having her achievements pale in comparison to Meghan’s.*

No matter the inequity of it, *the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law.* With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.

So, happy birthday Kate. Let’s at least hope your cake tasted good."


_
and
_

_
That snide excuse of an 'article' sounds like it was written by a delusional, bitter Meghan stan with not much else to do but talk down one woman to try make another look better. Pathetic and laughable.
I'm sick of the comparisons between the two women. IMO, there are no comparisons at this point. Kate comes out on top every time. Meghan has herself (and her husband) to blame for this sh**show of a mess, no need to drag Kate into it.


----------



## Katel

hellosunshine said:


> *Why the Duchess of Cambridge is the biggest loser in Prince Harry and Meghan split*
> 
> Turning 38 is tough. Awkwardly wedged between blithe youth and the inexorable pull of middle age, it can be something of a no man’s land.
> 
> Pity Kate, Duchess of Cambridge who had an even tougher time hitting this particular milestone this week after her big day was spectacularly overshadowed by the news that Harry and Meghan, the Duke and Duchess of Sussex had decided to effectively quit royal life.
> 
> On her birthday, Kate was photographed driving into Kensington Palace wearing a decidedly un-regal olive green puffer jacket and looking strained, all in stark contrast to the official shot that went out on Instagram of her looking impossibly glamorous perched on a fence.
> 
> View attachment 4636464
> 
> View attachment 4636466
> 
> 
> And, who can blame her for looking a tad miserable? Currently, the Queen, Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince Harry are working to hash out the details of quite what the couple’s exit will look like, including what royal work they will undertake, where they will live and how they will fund their new life.
> 
> However, the question of what life for the remaining working members of the royal family will look like looms large and for Kate, the picture is far from pretty.
> 
> While Harry and Meghan have indicated they will continue “to honour our duty to The Queen, the Commonwealth, and our patronages” however there is no indication what that means in real terms.
> 
> In 2019 they undertook a combined 284 official engagements but if they are also living in North America, just how many will they realistically be able to clock up? Therefore, on a rudely practical level, someone is going to have to pick up the slack.
> 
> View attachment 4636467
> 
> View attachment 4636469
> 
> 
> However, the ramifications for Kate go far beyond simply having to do the job of smiling and waving for two (or three) people.
> 
> In 1936 when King Edward VIII abdicated to marry Wallis Simpson, the new King George VI (the Queen’s father) essentially exiled him to live in France. By all accounts, Edward believed that after his marriage to the American divorcée and a suitable period of Gallic contrition his brother would let him return to the UK.
> 
> He was cruelly mistaken. George VI knew that having two Kings, albeit even a former one, on British soil would detract from the remaining monarchy. Thus, Edward and Wallis were forced, save for a brief stint in the Bahamas during World War Two, to live out their days aimlessly hobnobbing with the beau monde in Paris and trying to find a way to fill the endless days.
> 
> With Harry and Meghan breaking free from the Queen and Co. a similar prospect now clouds the royal family’s future, however this time simply shunting the recalcitrant members off the Continent isn’t going to sort things out.
> 
> No matter where the Sussexes go, they will be the object of obsessive, frenzied global attention and their new lives, and by extension their unofficial court, will cast a very long shadow over the Cambridges.
> 
> View attachment 4636474
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for Kate, she faces having to bear the brunt of this royal world order. There is no getting away from the uncomfortable fact that no matter how unfair (or un-feminist) it is for Kate to be constantly pitched against Meghan, this situation is only going to be thrown into overdrive in the coming months and years.
> 
> Consider this. Until now, the two women were on roughly equal footing. Both are in their 30s. Both are mums. Both are stunning. They have the same title and the same incomes but all that is about to extraordinarily change.
> 
> To start with, the Duchess of Sussex is likely to end up with a far bigger fortune thanks to the couple’s plans to pursue financial independence. Six, seven or even eight-figure deals are all very, very likely, leaving Meghan with a truly impressive personal war chest.
> 
> Given she will no longer have to justify her spending, there is every chance we are going to see her fully realise her sartorial ambition and become a truly iconic fashion figure. Hello Paris couture week. Adios Zara tops and thrifty recycling.
> 
> This situation goes far beyond the simply superficial.
> 
> View attachment 4636471
> 
> 
> With Meghan freed from the shackles of royal tradition and protocol, we are likely about to witness the nascence of a global phenomenon – and brand – the likes of which the world has not known before. Think Diana. On steroids. With a private jet. And an Instagram account.
> 
> Unfettered by tradition, Meghan and Harry are now free to become the true international power players they have long sought to be, dynamic and unstoppable. It’s a heady thought no?
> 
> And if and when this comes to pass, Meghan would eclipse Kate in every significant respect.
> 
> While Kate is at home in Britain dutifully opening gardens, talking about early childhood development and stocking up on knee-length tea dresses, I think we can expect to see Meghan prosecuting a sweeping agenda with a global reach. Think, quick dashes to Africa to promote female education. A side trip to New York to address the UN. Speaking engagements at the World Economic Forum. And, all the while, she will most likely be enjoying an unsurpassable Instagram reign. This is Meghan unleashed and it is going to be thrilling to watch it unfold.
> 
> View attachment 4636472
> 
> 
> That is, if you are not Kate.
> 
> Since joining the royal family in 2011 she has acquitted herself superbly, duly producing three photogenic children, toiling away at her chosen charitable causes and impressing the Queen with her redoubtable work ethic. Essentially, she has done everything right and has a blemish-free royal report card and yet she faces having her achievements pale in comparison to Meghan’s.
> 
> No matter the inequity of it, the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law. With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.
> 
> So, happy birthday Kate. Let’s at least hope your cake tasted good.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...t/news-story/c7d89bc130de190c49f7d34d1b7e0ae7



haha! this could be the funniest contribution yet - the only way the above (fairytale) storyline would work is if Meghan had a brain - which, in the last 2+ years - and spectacularly, the last 2+ days - she has proved she does not.


----------



## Aqua01

hellosunshine said:


> *Why the Duchess of Cambridge is the biggest loser in Prince Harry and Meghan split*
> 
> Turning 38 is tough. Awkwardly wedged between blithe youth and the inexorable pull of middle age, it can be something of a no man’s land.
> 
> Pity Kate, Duchess of Cambridge who had an even tougher time hitting this particular milestone this week after her big day was spectacularly overshadowed by the news that Harry and Meghan, the Duke and Duchess of Sussex had decided to effectively quit royal life.
> 
> On her birthday, Kate was photographed driving into Kensington Palace wearing a decidedly un-regal olive green puffer jacket and looking strained, all in stark contrast to the official shot that went out on Instagram of her looking impossibly glamorous perched on a fence.
> 
> View attachment 4636464
> 
> View attachment 4636466
> 
> 
> And, who can blame her for looking a tad miserable? Currently, the Queen, Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince Harry are working to hash out the details of quite what the couple’s exit will look like, including what royal work they will undertake, where they will live and how they will fund their new life.
> 
> However, the question of what life for the remaining working members of the royal family will look like looms large and for Kate, the picture is far from pretty.
> 
> While Harry and Meghan have indicated they will continue “to honour our duty to The Queen, the Commonwealth, and our patronages” however there is no indication what that means in real terms.
> 
> In 2019 they undertook a combined 284 official engagements but if they are also living in North America, just how many will they realistically be able to clock up? Therefore, on a rudely practical level, someone is going to have to pick up the slack.
> 
> View attachment 4636467
> 
> View attachment 4636469
> 
> 
> However, the ramifications for Kate go far beyond simply having to do the job of smiling and waving for two (or three) people.
> 
> In 1936 when King Edward VIII abdicated to marry Wallis Simpson, the new King George VI (the Queen’s father) essentially exiled him to live in France. By all accounts, Edward believed that after his marriage to the American divorcée and a suitable period of Gallic contrition his brother would let him return to the UK.
> 
> He was cruelly mistaken. George VI knew that having two Kings, albeit even a former one, on British soil would detract from the remaining monarchy. Thus, Edward and Wallis were forced, save for a brief stint in the Bahamas during World War Two, to live out their days aimlessly hobnobbing with the beau monde in Paris and trying to find a way to fill the endless days.
> 
> With Harry and Meghan breaking free from the Queen and Co. a similar prospect now clouds the royal family’s future, however this time simply shunting the recalcitrant members off the Continent isn’t going to sort things out.
> 
> No matter where the Sussexes go, they will be the object of obsessive, frenzied global attention and their new lives, and by extension their unofficial court, will cast a very long shadow over the Cambridges.
> 
> View attachment 4636474
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for Kate, she faces having to bear the brunt of this royal world order. There is no getting away from the uncomfortable fact that no matter how unfair (or un-feminist) it is for Kate to be constantly pitched against Meghan, this situation is only going to be thrown into overdrive in the coming months and years.
> 
> Consider this. Until now, the two women were on roughly equal footing. Both are in their 30s. Both are mums. Both are stunning. They have the same title and the same incomes but all that is about to extraordinarily change.
> 
> To start with, the Duchess of Sussex is likely to end up with a far bigger fortune thanks to the couple’s plans to pursue financial independence. Six, seven or even eight-figure deals are all very, very likely, leaving Meghan with a truly impressive personal war chest.
> 
> Given she will no longer have to justify her spending, there is every chance we are going to see her fully realise her sartorial ambition and become a truly iconic fashion figure. Hello Paris couture week. Adios Zara tops and thrifty recycling.
> 
> This situation goes far beyond the simply superficial.
> 
> View attachment 4636471
> 
> 
> With Meghan freed from the shackles of royal tradition and protocol, we are likely about to witness the nascence of a global phenomenon – and brand – the likes of which the world has not known before. Think Diana. On steroids. With a private jet. And an Instagram account.
> 
> Unfettered by tradition, Meghan and Harry are now free to become the true international power players they have long sought to be, dynamic and unstoppable. It’s a heady thought no?
> 
> And if and when this comes to pass, Meghan would eclipse Kate in every significant respect.
> 
> While Kate is at home in Britain dutifully opening gardens, talking about early childhood development and stocking up on knee-length tea dresses, I think we can expect to see Meghan prosecuting a sweeping agenda with a global reach. Think, quick dashes to Africa to promote female education. A side trip to New York to address the UN. Speaking engagements at the World Economic Forum. And, all the while, she will most likely be enjoying an unsurpassable Instagram reign. This is Meghan unleashed and it is going to be thrilling to watch it unfold.
> 
> View attachment 4636472
> 
> 
> That is, if you are not Kate.
> 
> Since joining the royal family in 2011 she has acquitted herself superbly, duly producing three photogenic children, toiling away at her chosen charitable causes and impressing the Queen with her redoubtable work ethic. Essentially, she has done everything right and has a blemish-free royal report card and yet she faces having her achievements pale in comparison to Meghan’s.
> 
> No matter the inequity of it, the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law. With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.
> 
> So, happy birthday Kate. Let’s at least hope your cake tasted good.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...t/news-story/c7d89bc130de190c49f7d34d1b7e0ae7


This is the most pathetic and desperate article I've read in a long time. I would've laughed real hard if it wasn't so so sad.


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> *Why the Duchess of Cambridge is the biggest loser in Prince Harry and Meghan split*
> 
> Turning 38 is tough. Awkwardly wedged between blithe youth and the inexorable pull of middle age, it can be something of a no man’s land.
> 
> Pity Kate, Duchess of Cambridge who had an even tougher time hitting this particular milestone this week after her big day was spectacularly overshadowed by the news that Harry and Meghan, the Duke and Duchess of Sussex had decided to effectively quit royal life.
> 
> On her birthday, Kate was photographed driving into Kensington Palace wearing a decidedly un-regal olive green puffer jacket and looking strained, all in stark contrast to the official shot that went out on Instagram of her looking impossibly glamorous perched on a fence.
> 
> View attachment 4636464
> 
> View attachment 4636466
> 
> 
> And, who can blame her for looking a tad miserable? Currently, the Queen, Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince Harry are working to hash out the details of quite what the couple’s exit will look like, including what royal work they will undertake, where they will live and how they will fund their new life.
> 
> However, the question of what life for the remaining working members of the royal family will look like looms large and for Kate, the picture is far from pretty.
> 
> While Harry and Meghan have indicated they will continue “to honour our duty to The Queen, the Commonwealth, and our patronages” however there is no indication what that means in real terms.
> 
> In 2019 they undertook a combined 284 official engagements but if they are also living in North America, just how many will they realistically be able to clock up? Therefore, on a rudely practical level, someone is going to have to pick up the slack.
> 
> View attachment 4636467
> 
> View attachment 4636469
> 
> 
> However, the ramifications for Kate go far beyond simply having to do the job of smiling and waving for two (or three) people.
> 
> In 1936 when King Edward VIII abdicated to marry Wallis Simpson, the new King George VI (the Queen’s father) essentially exiled him to live in France. By all accounts, Edward believed that after his marriage to the American divorcée and a suitable period of Gallic contrition his brother would let him return to the UK.
> 
> He was cruelly mistaken. George VI knew that having two Kings, albeit even a former one, on British soil would detract from the remaining monarchy. Thus, Edward and Wallis were forced, save for a brief stint in the Bahamas during World War Two, to live out their days aimlessly hobnobbing with the beau monde in Paris and trying to find a way to fill the endless days.
> 
> With Harry and Meghan breaking free from the Queen and Co. a similar prospect now clouds the royal family’s future, however this time simply shunting the recalcitrant members off the Continent isn’t going to sort things out.
> 
> No matter where the Sussexes go, they will be the object of obsessive, frenzied global attention and their new lives, and by extension their unofficial court, will cast a very long shadow over the Cambridges.
> 
> View attachment 4636474
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for Kate, she faces having to bear the brunt of this royal world order. There is no getting away from the uncomfortable fact that no matter how unfair (or un-feminist) it is for Kate to be constantly pitched against Meghan, this situation is only going to be thrown into overdrive in the coming months and years.
> 
> Consider this. Until now, the two women were on roughly equal footing. Both are in their 30s. Both are mums. Both are stunning. They have the same title and the same incomes but all that is about to extraordinarily change.
> 
> To start with, the Duchess of Sussex is likely to end up with a far bigger fortune thanks to the couple’s plans to pursue financial independence. Six, seven or even eight-figure deals are all very, very likely, leaving Meghan with a truly impressive personal war chest.
> 
> Given she will no longer have to justify her spending, there is every chance we are going to see her fully realise her sartorial ambition and become a truly iconic fashion figure. Hello Paris couture week. Adios Zara tops and thrifty recycling.
> 
> This situation goes far beyond the simply superficial.
> 
> View attachment 4636471
> 
> 
> With Meghan freed from the shackles of royal tradition and protocol, we are likely about to witness the nascence of a global phenomenon – and brand – the likes of which the world has not known before. Think Diana. On steroids. With a private jet. And an Instagram account.
> 
> Unfettered by tradition, Meghan and Harry are now free to become the true international power players they have long sought to be, dynamic and unstoppable. It’s a heady thought no?
> 
> And if and when this comes to pass, Meghan would eclipse Kate in every significant respect.
> 
> While Kate is at home in Britain dutifully opening gardens, talking about early childhood development and stocking up on knee-length tea dresses, I think we can expect to see Meghan prosecuting a sweeping agenda with a global reach. Think, quick dashes to Africa to promote female education. A side trip to New York to address the UN. Speaking engagements at the World Economic Forum. And, all the while, she will most likely be enjoying an unsurpassable Instagram reign. This is Meghan unleashed and it is going to be thrilling to watch it unfold.
> 
> View attachment 4636472
> 
> 
> That is, if you are not Kate.
> 
> Since joining the royal family in 2011 she has acquitted herself superbly, duly producing three photogenic children, toiling away at her chosen charitable causes and impressing the Queen with her redoubtable work ethic. Essentially, she has done everything right and has a blemish-free royal report card and yet she faces having her achievements pale in comparison to Meghan’s.
> 
> No matter the inequity of it, the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law. With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.
> 
> So, happy birthday Kate. Let’s at least hope your cake tasted good.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...t/news-story/c7d89bc130de190c49f7d34d1b7e0ae7



This article is absurd.  Kate will be Queen and always stood over her in the pecking order of the family.  The only downside i see for Kate is that she will have to take on more patronages and more work.  She is dependable  and a hard worker and supports the family unlike a  couple of other people we know.


----------



## Tivo

gracekelly said:


> This article is absurd.  Kate will be Queen and always stood over her in the pecking order of the family.  The only downside i see for Kate is that she will have to take on more patronages and more work.  *She is dependable * and a hard worker and supports the family unlike a  couple of other people we know.


A quality that will always stand the test of time.


----------



## green.bee

Lounorada said:


> (...)
> I'm sick of the comparisons between the two women. IMO, there are no comparisons at this point. *Kate comes out on top every time. *Meghan has herself (and her husband) to blame for this sh**show of a mess, no need to drag Kate into it.



As usual, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## myown

mrsinsyder said:


> LOL.
> 
> Kate has never given the impression that she wants any of that superficial stuff that seems so important to Meghan. She appears happy to have her kids, keep her head down, and do her duty.


And if not over joyed and full of happiness, she knew very well what she got into and took her role. She will be queen (consort) on day and knows that very well and that’s how she behaves. She and Will will be awesome king and queen


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Don't count your chickens before they hatch. Really, this could turn out great for H&M or simply explode in their faces. Kate will be fine either way. You can only spend so much money anyway.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Aqua01 said:


> This is the most pathetic and desperate article I've read in a long time. I would've laughed real hard if it wasn't so so sad.


Agreed laughable!!! 

every paper I have read.today is saying how wonderful.Kate is!!! Even the ones that weren't her greatest fans  before this fiasco and had even called her plain and boring next to the "glamorous" MM! 

Every cloud and all that lol!!!

The Queen has strong women by her side in  Anne Camilla Sophie Kate and Sarah  (her niece)she will have all the support she needs


----------



## Cavalier Girl

hellosunshine said:


> No matter the inequity of it, the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law. With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.



I've read some stupid stuff but this takes it to a whole new level.  I despise pitting women against women.  It takes a special kind of twisted mind to write crap like this.


----------



## Sharont2305

myown said:


> And if not over joyed and full of happiness, she knew very well what she got into and took her role. She will be queen (consort) on day and knows that very well and that’s how she behaves. She and Will will be awesome king and queen


And if she does have a moan and a groan about things, I'll bet it's to her husband, parents, siblings or a very trustworthy friend and not drip fed to the press via a source.


----------



## Jayne1

gracekelly said:


> This article is absurd.  Kate will be Queen and always stood over her in the pecking order of the family.  The only downside i see for Kate is that she will have to take on more patronages and more work.  She is dependable  and a hard worker and supports the family unlike a  couple of other people we know.


Kate is not known for being a hard worker, on the contrary, she's been called Dutchess Do-little for a reason. 

But I agree, she's dependable and very, very proper, which is essential. I still remember Fergie's rambunctious ways while stilll married and it was very undignified. Kate is extremely dignified, as is expected for someone in her position.


----------



## mia55

hellosunshine said:


> *Why the Duchess of Cambridge is the biggest loser in Prince Harry and Meghan split*
> 
> Turning 38 is tough. Awkwardly wedged between blithe youth and the inexorable pull of middle age, it can be something of a no man’s land.
> 
> Pity Kate, Duchess of Cambridge who had an even tougher time hitting this particular milestone this week after her big day was spectacularly overshadowed by the news that Harry and Meghan, the Duke and Duchess of Sussex had decided to effectively quit royal life.
> 
> On her birthday, Kate was photographed driving into Kensington Palace wearing a decidedly un-regal olive green puffer jacket and looking strained, all in stark contrast to the official shot that went out on Instagram of her looking impossibly glamorous perched on a fence.
> 
> View attachment 4636464
> 
> View attachment 4636466
> 
> 
> And, who can blame her for looking a tad miserable? Currently, the Queen, Prince Charles, Prince William and Prince Harry are working to hash out the details of quite what the couple’s exit will look like, including what royal work they will undertake, where they will live and how they will fund their new life.
> 
> However, the question of what life for the remaining working members of the royal family will look like looms large and for Kate, the picture is far from pretty.
> 
> While Harry and Meghan have indicated they will continue “to honour our duty to The Queen, the Commonwealth, and our patronages” however there is no indication what that means in real terms.
> 
> In 2019 they undertook a combined 284 official engagements but if they are also living in North America, just how many will they realistically be able to clock up? Therefore, on a rudely practical level, someone is going to have to pick up the slack.
> 
> View attachment 4636467
> 
> View attachment 4636469
> 
> 
> However, the ramifications for Kate go far beyond simply having to do the job of smiling and waving for two (or three) people.
> 
> In 1936 when King Edward VIII abdicated to marry Wallis Simpson, the new King George VI (the Queen’s father) essentially exiled him to live in France. By all accounts, Edward believed that after his marriage to the American divorcée and a suitable period of Gallic contrition his brother would let him return to the UK.
> 
> He was cruelly mistaken. George VI knew that having two Kings, albeit even a former one, on British soil would detract from the remaining monarchy. Thus, Edward and Wallis were forced, save for a brief stint in the Bahamas during World War Two, to live out their days aimlessly hobnobbing with the beau monde in Paris and trying to find a way to fill the endless days.
> 
> With Harry and Meghan breaking free from the Queen and Co. a similar prospect now clouds the royal family’s future, however this time simply shunting the recalcitrant members off the Continent isn’t going to sort things out.
> 
> No matter where the Sussexes go, they will be the object of obsessive, frenzied global attention and their new lives, and by extension their unofficial court, will cast a very long shadow over the Cambridges.
> 
> View attachment 4636474
> 
> 
> Unfortunately for Kate, she faces having to bear the brunt of this royal world order. There is no getting away from the uncomfortable fact that no matter how unfair (or un-feminist) it is for Kate to be constantly pitched against Meghan, this situation is only going to be thrown into overdrive in the coming months and years.
> 
> Consider this. Until now, the two women were on roughly equal footing. Both are in their 30s. Both are mums. Both are stunning. They have the same title and the same incomes but all that is about to extraordinarily change.
> 
> To start with, the Duchess of Sussex is likely to end up with a far bigger fortune thanks to the couple’s plans to pursue financial independence. Six, seven or even eight-figure deals are all very, very likely, leaving Meghan with a truly impressive personal war chest.
> 
> Given she will no longer have to justify her spending, there is every chance we are going to see her fully realise her sartorial ambition and become a truly iconic fashion figure. Hello Paris couture week. Adios Zara tops and thrifty recycling.
> 
> This situation goes far beyond the simply superficial.
> 
> View attachment 4636471
> 
> 
> With Meghan freed from the shackles of royal tradition and protocol, we are likely about to witness the nascence of a global phenomenon – and brand – the likes of which the world has not known before. Think Diana. On steroids. With a private jet. And an Instagram account.
> 
> Unfettered by tradition, Meghan and Harry are now free to become the true international power players they have long sought to be, dynamic and unstoppable. It’s a heady thought no?
> 
> And if and when this comes to pass, Meghan would eclipse Kate in every significant respect.
> 
> While Kate is at home in Britain dutifully opening gardens, talking about early childhood development and stocking up on knee-length tea dresses, I think we can expect to see Meghan prosecuting a sweeping agenda with a global reach. Think, quick dashes to Africa to promote female education. A side trip to New York to address the UN. Speaking engagements at the World Economic Forum. And, all the while, she will most likely be enjoying an unsurpassable Instagram reign. This is Meghan unleashed and it is going to be thrilling to watch it unfold.
> 
> View attachment 4636472
> 
> 
> That is, if you are not Kate.
> 
> Since joining the royal family in 2011 she has acquitted herself superbly, duly producing three photogenic children, toiling away at her chosen charitable causes and impressing the Queen with her redoubtable work ethic. Essentially, she has done everything right and has a blemish-free royal report card and yet she faces having her achievements pale in comparison to Meghan’s.
> 
> No matter the inequity of it, the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law. With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.
> 
> So, happy birthday Kate. Let’s at least hope your cake tasted good.
> 
> https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...t/news-story/c7d89bc130de190c49f7d34d1b7e0ae7


This is so absurd as its clear that in all these chaos Kate is the only winner. BRF and public both have realized that she's dependable and fit to be queen. She was way more criticized and trashed (for a long long long period of time) than MM but she never played "Poor me" card, rather took everything with dignity.

To me it looks like paid article by MM's minions.


----------



## bisousx

Jayne1 said:


> Kate is not known for being a hard worker, on the contrary, she's been called Dutchess Do-little for a reason.
> 
> But I agree, she's dependable and very, very proper, which is essential. I still remember Fergie's rambunctious ways while stilll married and it was very undignified. Kate is extremely dignified, as is expected for someone in her position.



I think it’s safe to say that Kate’s Duchess Do-Little days are long behind her.

Now that we have other royal family members who also do very little, yet create dumpster fire dramatics, flee the country, want to leave the RF yet keep their titles, properties and be funded by the public.

I couldn’t imagine any scenario better for Kate’s public image.


----------



## HiromiT

bisousx said:


> I think it’s safe to say that Kate’s Duchess Do-Little days are long behind her.
> 
> Now that we have other royal family members who also do very little, yet create dumpster fire dramatics, flee the country, want to leave the RF yet keep their titles, properties and be funded by the public.
> 
> I couldn’t imagine any scenario better for Kate’s public image.



Yes, Kate only seemed to do little because she was learning the ropes when she first married William and then popped out 3 little heirs. She still has Louis to look after (albeit with the nanny’s help) while Charlotte and George are in school. So in terms of royal engagements, her numbers are relatively low but her work inside the family home is no less important.

Slow and steady is the name of the game. Unlike Sparkle Markle who charged out of the gates with “boots on the ground” only to implode in a most spectacular fashion a mere two years later.


----------



## myown

HiromiT said:


> Yes, Kate only seemed to do little because she was learning the ropes when she first married William and then popped out 3 little heirs. She still has Louis to look after (albeit with the nanny’s help) while Charlotte and Louis are in school. So in terms of royal engagements, her numbers are relatively low but her work inside the family home is no less important.
> 
> Slow and steady is the name of the game. Unlike Sparkle Markle who charged out of the gates with “boots on the ground” only to implode in a most spectacular fashion a mere two years later.


I prefer having a royal mom that cares got her kids and does little engagements than one that has the highest number. We need more powerful moms and dads that show caring for a family (even with help) is the most important and in fact a fulltime job!


----------



## Sharont2305

myown said:


> I prefer having a royal mom that cares got her kids and does little engagements than one that has the highest number. We need more powerful moms and dads that show caring for a family (even with help) is the most important and in fact a fulltime job!


Me too, she'll obviously do more when she becomes Princess of Wales and then Queen Consort. 
I never understood the Duchess Do little tag tbh. Better to learn the role than jump in thinking you know it all.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Cavalier Girl said:


> I've read some stupid stuff but this takes it to a whole new level.  I despise pitting women against women.  It takes a special kind of twisted mind to write crap like this.



Thank you! Stated the same sentiment and my post was removed. First time in 10 years and 25K posts : Le sigh: [emoji813]️


----------



## Jayne1

HiromiT said:


> Yes, Kate only seemed to do little because she was learning the ropes when she first married William and then popped out 3 little heirs. She still has Louis to look after (albeit with the nanny’s help) while Charlotte and George are in school. So in terms of royal engagements, her numbers are relatively low but her work inside the family home is no less important.
> 
> Slow and steady is the name of the game. Unlike Sparkle Markle who charged out of the gates with “boots on the ground” only to implode in a most spectacular fashion a mere two years later.


On the other hand, it's not just the nannies (plural) help, she has chauffeurs, secretaries and servants and cooks and someone is doing the laundry for them as we speak, so it's not like she couldn't take a few hours, every 3 days or so, to do an engagement.

BUT, I grew up watching the Queen and I guess, like Her Majesty, I am going to have to adjust my way of thinking for the modern age.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> Me too, she'll obviously do more when she becomes Princess of Wales and then Queen Consort.
> I never understood the Duchess Do little tag tbh. Better to learn the role than jump in thinking you know it all.


I am politely asking, don't want to get some others up in arms, but what role is there to learn, exactly?

She is advised as to where the occasion is, gets chauffeured, looking polished and regal (which she does so well) and smiles and everyone is happy?

How would that be jumping in?


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> On the other hand, it's not just the nannies (plural) help, she has chauffeurs, secretaries and servants and cooks and someone is doing the laundry for them as we speak, so it's not like she couldn't take a few hours, every 3 days or so, to do an engagement.
> 
> BUT, I grew up watching the Queen and I guess, like Her Majesty, I am going to have to adjust my way of thinking for the modern age.



There is only 1 nanny and 1 housekeeper in their household. Then there is all the staff that run their office. I keep seeing this multiple nanny thing pop up but both Meghan and Kate only have 1 nanny.


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> I am politely asking, don't want to get some others up in arms, but what role is there to learn, exactly?
> 
> She is advised as to where the occasion is, gets chauffeured, looking polished and regal (which she does so well) and smiles and everyone is happy?
> 
> How would that be jumping in?



I guess there is also learning about the place your going, who you are meeting, what work they do, who they impact and they communities they help. Looking to see if there is any connections to be made to broaden their reach ( Kate convened an Early Years advisory group that combines multiple execs of her various charities to work together and combine their ideas; the work they have done together is expected to be unveiled this year).

As for dress I don't think it is as simple as finding something that looks nice and fits. Colours in different regions.or parts of the world can make a statement you didn't intend to make. How to be culturally aware but not cross over in to appropriation.

Then there is simply all of little rules and traditions of royalty that you never really can know or understand until you are a part of it.


----------



## Sophisticatted

bisousx said:


> I couldn’t imagine any scenario better for Kate’s public image.



And THAT is their present to Kate.  Happy Birthday, Kate!!!


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe302225 said:


> As for dress I don't think it is as simple as finding something that looks nice and fits. Colours in different regions.or parts of the world can make a statement you didn't intend to make. How to be culturally aware but not cross over in to appropriation.


Doesn't she have people for this?  The Queen does and so did Diana.


----------



## Sharont2305

@Chloe302225 Perfectly put.
And she doesn't just show up, she's very involved.


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe302225 said:


> There is only 1 nanny and 1 housekeeper in their household. Then there is all the staff that run their office. I keep seeing this multiple nanny thing pop up but both Meghan and Kate only have 1 nanny.


So only 1 nanny for 3 children of which one was recently an infant?  How do you know, if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> Doesn't she have people for this?  The Queen does and so did Diana.



She has 1 assistant Natasha Archer, but not full on dresser/stylist like the Queen or Diana. It is said to be collaborative effort with Natasha.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> Doesn't she have people for this?  The Queen does and so did Diana.


A lot of thought goes into her outfits to make sure she is culturally appropriate or there is a little nod to the host country. She has a lot of input too. Her outfits in Pakistan were outstanding.
Whereas with the Sussex tour of Africa I felt Meghan just went in her wardrobe and said "that'll do, that'll do"


----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> So only 1 nanny for 3 children of which one was recently an infant?  How do you know, if you don't mind my asking.



KP announces staff changes within the household, like the hiring and letting go of its members. It was asked by journalist while Kate had not too long given birth to her third child if they planned to add more staff and the release was they were no changes to be made. Nothing to the contrary has been announced since then.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> So only 1 nanny for 3 children of which one was recently an infant?  How do you know, if you don't mind my asking.


Yep, 1 nanny, hence why she couldn't attend a function with William as it's said the nanny wasnt available for whatever reason.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> Yep, 1 nanny, hence why she couldn't attend a function with William as it's said the nanny wasnt available for whatever reason.


Of course she has her mother, who seems very on-call, but that is still quite bare bones for royalty, I think.


----------



## Sharont2305

Jayne1 said:


> Of course she has her mother, who seems very on-call, but that is still quite bare bones for royalty, I think.


This is the reality of Royalty nowadays, very modern. I think people think that Royal life is very Downton Abbeyesque where no one lifts a finger and have many many servants doing everything for them. It's moved on even from when Charles was a child.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Sharont2305 said:


> This is the reality of Royalty nowadays, very modern. I think people think that Royal life is very Downton Abbeyesque where no one lifts a finger and have many many servants doing everything for them. It's moved on even from when Charles was a child.


I think Kate also wants her children to live in a more normal household. There was a bit of a controversy when she added a “personal kitchen” to Anmer Hall or Kensington Palace because she wants to cook for her family herself most of the time. 

For someone like the Queen or Prince Charles, they traditionally have staff bring them their meals. (Though I once read that PC is a jarred pasta sauce king around his grandchildren, which is sweet AF.) 

But Kate grew up in a household where she helped her mother bake cookies and people talked while they made dinner, and she wants to create those kinds of memories with her kids.


----------



## big bad mama

I hope the young people realize they need to do away with the monarchy. Times are changing and no one wants their old views or ways.


----------



## queennadine

big bad mama said:


> I hope the young people realize they need to do away with the monarchy. Times are changing and no one wants their old views or ways.



What if young people like the monarchy? I would be willing to bet that they do, overall. Tradition and history can be a source of pride for a country, and I'm pretty sure that's what the BRF generally evokes.


----------



## gracekelly

Jayne1 said:


> I am politely asking, don't want to get some others up in arms, but what role is there to learn, exactly?
> 
> She is advised as to where the occasion is, gets chauffeured, looking polished and regal (which she does so well) and smiles and everyone is happy?
> 
> How would that be jumping in?


When you aren't used to dealing with the public, there is a lot to learn.  Public speaking.  Answering inappropriate questions. How to deal with rude inappropriate people. Protocol is huge, especially for the public events.  Even with the help of handlers, it can be daunting when the whole world is watching you and you are afraid to make a mistake.  Feeling comfortable doing all of the above.  Learning the proper clothes for the proper occasions. Making sure you look good because people like us tend to pick people apart.


----------



## HiromiT

Jayne1 said:


> On the other hand, it's not just the nannies (plural) help, she has chauffeurs, secretaries and servants and cooks and someone is doing the laundry for them as we speak, so it's not like she couldn't take a few hours, every 3 days or so, to do an engagement.
> 
> BUT, I grew up watching the Queen and I guess, like Her Majesty, I am going to have to adjust my way of thinking for the modern age.



I’m under no illusions that Kate is scrubbing her own toilets and polishing the family silverware  but I don’t think she is watching daytime talk shows and eating bonbons all day long. Just a guess as I wouldn’t really know.

But as others have already said, she is likely involved with behind-the-scenes work with her patronages and charities. She gets training on what to say and, even more importantly, what NOT to say at public events. I bet there’s a lot of prep work that’s required before she shows up at an event or embarks on a royal tour because she is representing the BRF and can’t risk making missteps, errors, and faux pas.

Plus, it looks like Kate is a hands-on mom and wants to be there for her kids instead of handing them off to the nanny. Being a mom of three is more than full-time job. Perhaps the queen and Charles support her desire to be more involved with raising her kids, so they’re not going to pressure her to increase her engagements at this stage in life. Charles himself knows firsthand the sacrifices and consequences of not having a mother at home. 

Again, this is pure speculation on my part as I, like the rest of the world, have no idea what is really going on at KP.


----------



## Jaxion

HiromiT said:


> I’m under no illusions that Kate is scrubbing her own toilets and polishing the family silverware  but I don’t think she is watching daytime talk shows and eating bonbons all day long. Just a guess as I wouldn’t really know.
> 
> But as others have already said, she is likely involved with behind-the-scenes work with her patronages and charities. She gets training on what to say and, even more importantly, what NOT to say at public events. I bet there’s a lot of prep work that’s required before she shows up at an event or embarks on a royal tour because she is representing the BRF and can’t risk making missteps, errors, and faux pas.
> 
> Plus, it looks like Kate is a hands-on mom and wants to be there for her kids instead of handing them off to the nanny. Being a mom of three is more than full-time job. Perhaps the queen and Charles support her desire to be more involved with raising her kids, so they’re not going to pressure her to increase her engagements at this stage in life. Charles himself knows firsthand the sacrifices and consequences of not having a mother at home.
> 
> Again, this is pure speculation on my part as I, like the rest of the world, have no idea what is really going on at KP.


I agree with you on so many points and I think you're right on your speculation. I used to be really confused on why the Queen and Charles don't seem to be pressuring her to take on more but I think you're right it makes sense that they see her most important role right now as raising the kids.

Also I think it's because when William becomes King (which lets face it isn't that far off into the future) she'll become a Queen consort and with that comes a full schedule and a lifetime of engagements almost every day. So since that's already her future they probably think they should they should let her have more freedom for now.

Especially since the family has Princess Anne who does a staggering amount of engagements. Once Anne retires it'll be more important for other members of the family to fill in the gap.


----------



## Eva1991

Jaxion said:


> I agree with you on so many points and I think you're right on your speculation. I used to be really confused on why the Queen and Charles don't seem to be pressuring her to take on more but I think you're right it makes sense that they see her most important role right now as raising the kids.
> 
> Also I think it's because when William becomes King (which lets face it isn't that far off into the future) she'll become a Queen consort and with that comes a full schedule and a lifetime of engagements almost every day. So since that's already her future they probably think they should they should let her have more freedom for now.
> 
> Especially since the family has Princess Anne who does a staggering amount of engagements. Once Anne retires it'll be more important for other members of the family to fill in the gap.



I agree. Let's not forget that Kate raises a future King (George) herself and she has three kids in total. She is a working mom of three in my opinion. Sure, she doesn't work in a traditional way but she does work. Attending all thoses engagements isn't just about showing up nicely dressed and delivering a pre-written speech. It also looks like she's a very hands on mom as well. She does have help (one nanny) but given her position having only one nanny is not much. I'm pretty sure that when Charles becomes King (and therefore William becomes 1st in line) her engagements will increase.


----------



## Sharont2305

I think the Queen realises the importantcy of Catherine's situation as a mum, she had her family time fot the first 5 years of her marriage when Prince Philip was stationed over in Malta. She apparently loved being "just another housewife" amongst all the other housewives. Catherine has her whole life of duty ahead of her, let her be relatively normal till that time comes.


----------



## mia55

Jayne1 said:


> I am politely asking, don't want to get some others up in arms, but what role is there to learn, exactly?
> 
> She is advised as to where the occasion is, gets chauffeured, looking polished and regal (which she does so well) and smiles and everyone is happy?
> 
> How would that be jumping in?


I'm guessing its more how to refrain herself from saying something controversial specially when people whom she meets try their best to get something out of BRF so they can make news. Similar to what happened to MM when she applauded  NZ for some feminist issue. It was blown out of proportion.


----------



## Eva1991

mia55 said:


> I'm guessing its more how to refrain herself from saying something controversial specially when people whom she meets try their best to get something out of BRF so they can make news. Similar to what happened to MM when she applauded  NZ for some feminist issue. It was blown out of proportion.



I think that's the main reason they remain apolitical. Everything they say or do gets put under a magnifying glass and most of the time misinterpreted. So it's best to stay silent in this kind of situtations. Their role is to unite the nation, not divide it and as we all know, politics divide.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> These parts made me eye roll and laugh at the same time...
> _
> "Turning 38 is tough. Awkwardly wedged between blithe youth and the inexorable pull of middle age, it can be something of a no man’s land.
> 
> wearing a decidedly un-regal olive green puffer jacket
> 
> To start with, the Duchess of Sussex is likely to end up with a far bigger fortune thanks to the couple’s plans to pursue financial independence. Six, seven or even eight-figure deals are all very, very likely, leaving Meghan with a truly impressive personal war chest.
> 
> With Meghan freed from the shackles of royal tradition and protocol, we are likely about to witness the nascence of a global phenomenon – and brand – the likes of which the world has not known before. Think Diana. On steroids. With a private jet. And an Instagram account.
> 
> And if and when this comes to pass, Meghan would eclipse Kate in every significant respect.
> 
> *While Kate is at home in Britain dutifully opening gardens, talking about early childhood development and stocking up on knee-length tea dresses, I think we can expect to see Meghan prosecuting a sweeping agenda with a global reach. Think, quick dashes to Africa to promote female education. A side trip to New York to address the UN. Speaking engagements at the World Economic Forum. And, all the while, she will most likely be enjoying an unsurpassable Instagram reign. This is Meghan unleashed and it is going to be thrilling to watch it unfold.*
> 
> That is, if you are not Kate.
> 
> Since joining the royal family in 2011 she has acquitted herself superbly, duly producing three photogenic children, toiling away at her chosen charitable causes and impressing the Queen with her redoubtable work ethic. *Essentially, she has done everything right and has a blemish-free royal report card and yet she faces having her achievements pale in comparison to Meghan’s.*
> 
> No matter the inequity of it, *the Duchess of Cambridge is never really going to be able to escape the global shadow of her high-reaching, high-achieving sister-in-law.* With an exploding international fanbase, a growing fortune and the (let’s face it) better looking Wales brother by her side, Meghan looks set to come out on top.
> 
> So, happy birthday Kate. Let’s at least hope your cake tasted good."
> 
> View attachment 4636491
> _
> and
> _
> View attachment 4636492
> _
> That snide excuse of an 'article' sounds like it was written by a delusional, bitter Meghan stan with not much else to do but talk down one woman to try make another look better. Pathetic and laughable.
> I'm sick of the comparisons between the two women. IMO, there are no comparisons at this point. Kate comes out on top every time. Meghan has herself (and her husband) to blame for this sh**show of a mess, no need to drag Kate into it.


Agree...Kate has nothing to worry about......this stan sh*t is ridiculous


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> This article is absurd.  Kate will be Queen and always stood over her in the pecking order of the family.  The only downside i see for Kate is that she will have to take on more patronages and more work.  She is dependable  and a hard worker and supports the family unlike a  couple of other people we know.


I could see possibly at the time of M's engagement and wedding Kate may have felt a twinge of discomfort. But now it is So Clear she is performing her royal duties flawlessly, looking beautiful, being a great mom.  She has Nothing to worry about from "M"


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> Agree...Kate has nothing to worry about......this stan sh*t is ridiculous


Funny how there are lectures in the other thread about the treatment of Meghan being misogynistic?


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Funny how there are lectures in the other thread about the treatment of Meghan being misogynistic?


some of this stuff is so extreme....but I guess you can find any POV you want on the Internet


----------



## Allisonfaye

sdkitty said:


> I could see possibly at the time of M's engagement and wedding Kate may have felt a twinge of discomfort. But now it is So Clear she is performing her royal duties flawlessly, looking beautiful, being a great mom.  She has Nothing to worry about from "M"



William chose well.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Why would Meghan lecture at the World Economic Forum?

She was a supporting actress on cable show most of us didn’t know of until she was engaged to a prince. She spent less than two years in the royal family.

Someone at Sunshine Sachs is lying to her and gladly taking her retainer money.

Michelle ***** can do those things because she was a Big Law attorney, an executive of a hospital system, and a First Lady.

Oprah can do those things because she built the highest rated daytime talk show for decades, a lifestyle magazine, a television station, girls empowerment schools in Africa, and made billions of her own money off her own name. No title, just Oprah.

Kate can do something like that because she’s the future Queen, paid her dues with patronages, and has been training for her Princess of Wales role for years.

I think a more reasonable goal is that Meghan will walk a lot of red carpets without pantyhose and with dark nail polish.


----------



## Gimmethebag

A positive article reminding everyone that no matter what, Kate keeps on: https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/r...a/news-story/fa710e8d153348a5d70dc7748eb58f05


----------



## threadbender

Gimmethebag said:


> A positive article reminding everyone that no matter what, Kate keeps on: https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/r...a/news-story/fa710e8d153348a5d70dc7748eb58f05


Love the last line in the article.
"That Kate has not just survived but thrived is testament to both of them."


----------



## Sharont2305

Duchess of Cambridge on the school run this morning


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm thinking about William today and how emotional this all must be for him.  My biggest hope for whatever outcome there is for Harry that it brings no more grief to William and Catherine.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Gimmethebag said:


> A positive article reminding everyone that no matter what, Kate keeps on: https://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/r...a/news-story/fa710e8d153348a5d70dc7748eb58f05



She has grown so much on me. I didn't think much of her for the longest time (not in a negative way, I just didn't care), but she has shown us all. With poise and grace she just keeps doing a fine job. My falling in love moment came when she was filmed for a children's initiative in 2019 where they were building tipis or something. The moderator was like "Duchess, where do you find all those cool sticks?" (not this wording but my brain is a sieve haha) and she said "You can find all kind of things if you just go looking for them".


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Sharont2305 said:


> Duchess of Cambridge on the school run this morning



I love her hair up like this.  She's so elegant and graceful!


----------



## Chloe302225

School pick up today.


----------



## bag-mania

It must be so tiring getting papped driving to and from the school. She has probably trained herself to keep as neutral an expression as possible. God forbid someone cuts her off and she has the obscenity-filled outburst we've all experienced in the privacy of our own vehicles.


----------



## Chloe302225

The new Emperor and Empress of Japan has accepted the BRF invitation for a state visit in spring. Too early to say whether Will and Kate will for sure be there but it is highly likely, so this means tiaras are on the horizon.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mrsinsyder

Will and Kate looked amazing and upbeat at their appearance today. 

I haven't seen them look so happy in a while


----------



## daisychainz

From Yahoo News

"The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge traveled to Bradford on Wednesday to visit a number of community projects in one of the U.K.’s most diverse cities. They appeared to the chimes of bells from the city hall, which dominates Centenary Square.

Kate wore a dress by Zara and a long green coat by Alexander McQueen — her wedding dress designer. She accentuated her signature bouncy blowout with earrings by Zeen, which she wore during the couple’s tour of Pakistan in the fall.

The royal couple also toured the kitchen of MyLahore’s flagship restaurant, British Asian restaurant chain which has taken inspiration from Lahore, the Food Capital of Pakistan where Kate and William visited Lahore during their recent tour of Pakistan. They had some laughs blending and tasting Kulfi milkshakes."


----------



## hellosunshine

A bespoke McQueen? Is her coat a re-wear or is that new? Does anyone know?


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> A bespoke McQueen? Is her coat a re-wear or is that new? Does anyone know?


I believe it's new; she looks amazing. It fits so well.


----------



## hellosunshine

William has the driest and the crustiest lips. And his teeth?


----------



## mrsinsyder

He’s the future king, not a fashion model.


----------



## hockeygirl

hellosunshine said:


> Oh, my bad. I didn't realize commenting on personal grooming, appearance, and hygiene were reserved for "fashion models"...



Dry and chapped lips (must be a cold and windy day) and not perfectly straight and hollywood bright-white teeth are not personal grooming or hygiene.  He is the future king and does not need to have “fashion model” veneers.


----------



## hellosunshine

No one said he had to have "perfectly straight and hollywood bright-white fashion model" veneers though...

There's a lot of inferences being made here.


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> William has the driest and the crustiest lips. And his teeth?
> 
> View attachment 4640624
> 
> View attachment 4640625
> 
> View attachment 4640626



It appears he is more focused on making this about the event and not about himself. If it were foremost in his mind, I am sure he would have bothered to fix the lips. 

Teeth look straight and in-line. I suppose so long as he can eat and speak with no issues, his chompers are perfectly fine.

He can't help the mouth and bite he was born with, but kudos to him for putting others before his concerns about teeth and dry lips.


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> Oh, my bad. I didn't realize commenting on personal grooming, appearance, and hygiene were reserved for "fashion models"...



He looks perfectly fine on all three counts. Suit is smart, pressed, and tidy. Big smile to warmly greet and welcome the group. Teeth look straight and brushed...


----------



## Sharont2305

It's very windy here in the UK at the moment, you'll notice on and footage you may have seen, we are all suffering the after effects of Storm Brendan. Windy and very cold, so it's not surprising he has chapped lips. 
Can I ask what exactly is the matter with his teeth?


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> William has the driest and the crustiest lips. And his teeth?
> 
> View attachment 4640624
> 
> View attachment 4640625
> 
> View attachment 4640626


in order to detect the "dry and crusty" lips you'd have to blow the picture up to look for imperfections.....as others have said, he's not a fashion model or an actor.  does harry have perfect lips and teeth?


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> in order to detect the "dry and crusty" lips you'd have to blow the picture up to look for imperfections.....as others have said, he's not a fashion model or an actor.  does harry have perfect lips and teeth?


Oh god that'll be next, she who'll remain nameless will make H have veneers


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> William has the driest and the crustiest lips. And his teeth?



Seriously, you are looking at close ups of William's mouth? 
A lot of guys get dry lips in winter because... they don't care! I would think many would be happy the future king isn't a lip balm addicted metrosexual.


----------



## Clearblueskies

LittleStar88 said:


> It appears he is more focused on making this about the event and not about himself. If it were foremost in his mind, I am sure he would have bothered to fix the lips.
> 
> Teeth look straight and in-line. I suppose so long as he can eat and speak with no issues, his chompers are perfectly fine.
> 
> He can't help the mouth and bite he was born with, but kudos to him for putting others before his concerns about teeth and dry lips.


I suppose in the Instagram age we’re all supposed to go the zeleb route and buy our teeth, not grow them


----------



## CobaltBlu

ok, so anyway......Kate's coat is nice..... as usual.


----------



## Swanky

Agree... whhhhoooo carrrrrres?! Lol
We allow discussion about the celebs, not one another. Put folks on ignore if they annoy you, and trust me, we ALL know who annoys whom around here. Just use Ignore User please.


----------



## queennadine

Kate looks  in that coat! And her hair is gorgeous, as always.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Channel 5 News (@5_News) Tweeted:
Prince William was seen communicating using British Sign Language today while on a visit to Bradford.

The Duke of Cambridge yesterday congratulated deaf interpreter Alex Duguid MBE in sign language while he was honoured at Buckingham Palace. https://t.co/EGeOvraFUX


----------



## LittleStar88

Chloe302225 said:


> Channel 5 News (@5_News) Tweeted:
> Prince William was seen communicating using British Sign Language today while on a visit to Bradford.
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge yesterday congratulated deaf interpreter Alex Duguid MBE in sign language while he was honoured at Buckingham Palace. https://t.co/EGeOvraFUX




I love that he did this. Shows he really takes the time to learn about others and make the effort to reach out to people.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

*A nappy ending! Kate Middleton shows off her maternal side as she dances and plays peekaboo with an adorable toddler on visit to Bradford*

*Playful Kate Middleton dances with a toddler on visit to Bradford https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...adford.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead*


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

They do look really happy.  I’m happy for them!  I think there is some relief there....what with the recent events...


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gracekelly

I don't think that Kate has ever seen a baby that she didn't want to cuddle.  Getting the " I would like another little girl" vibe from her, but she would be happy with either.  What I like about this pictures is that she is never looking at the camera and is focused on the other person or persons in the picture.


----------



## Tivo

I dunno. Do they really look happy? William’s smile looks fake and forced. (I admit I’m not his biggest fan) Kate looks tired and drained - except for that picture of her with the baby and drinking the milkshake.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, her coats are perfection.


----------



## daisychainz

I have to fangirl for a moment   - when I saw Kate's bag choice for her outing today I  died. I bought the exact one three months ago in a Harrods sale b/c I'd seen her carry it before, so I  decided to carry mine today as well. I just love her style - I don't dress like her at all but think she always looks so amazing in (most) everything..


----------



## momtok

daisychainz said:


> I have to fangirl for a moment   - when I saw Kate's bag choice for her outing today I  died. I bought the exact one three months ago in a Harrods sale b/c I'd seen her carry it before, so I  decided to carry mine today as well. I just love her style - I don't dress like her at all but think she always looks so amazing in (most) everything..
> View attachment 4641053



You know what?  I actually just bought a croc embossed bag literally _three hours and ten minutes ago_, due to these same pics in this thread. And that is  _extremely _rare for me.  I can actually only think of one other scenario where I've bought an item due to the influence of someone 'famous', and that would be the Versace icon medallion items of which daughter and I now have a few.  I admit we were influenced by Lady Gaga on those (and I adore them).  But other than that, I can honestly say this is the only time I can remember buying something based on 'pictures of the famous'.  There was a midnight-navy (almost black) croc embossed Coach clutch I'd been eyeing on and off this past autumn.  Couldn't decide.  Trying to be good, though it's currently on sale, and I've thought about it for at least two months now.   A few hours ago I saw these pictures just above and said, "Welp, I guess that's a sign.  I should get it."  Called the store and ordered it for pick-up.  No lie.


----------



## daisychainz

momtok said:


> You know what?  I actually just bought a croc embossed bag literally _three hours and ten minutes ago_, due to these same pics in this thread. And that is  _extremely _rare for me.  I can actually only think of one other scenario where I've bought an item due to the influence of someone 'famous', and that would be the Versace icon medallion items of which daughter and I now have a few.  I admit we were influenced by Lady Gaga on those (and I adore them).  But other than that, I can honestly say this is the only time I can remember buying something based on 'pictures of the famous'.  There was a midnight-navy (almost black) croc embossed Coach clutch I'd been eyeing on and off this past autumn.  Couldn't decide.  Trying to be good, though it's currently on sale, and I've thought about it for at least two months now.   A few hours ago I saw these pictures just above and said, "Welp, I guess that's a sign.  I should get it."  Called the store and ordered it for pick-up.  No lie.


Oh my gosh, I love your story. I absolutely swear this was the first time I have ever purchased something worn by a 'celebrity' too. It was just so darling. I really like pieces other people wear but never buy them. But this was a must have. She just looks so perfect!! Hers is an Aspinal of London Midi Mayfair in Croc Embossed patent black (she also has a lilac one). It was a bargain - 395 on sale. Please share a pic when you get yours, I'd love to see your new bag.


----------



## momtok

daisychainz said:


> Oh my gosh, I love your story. I absolutely swear this was the first time I have ever purchased something worn by a 'celebrity' too. It was just so darling. I really like pieces other people wear but never buy them. But this was a must have. She just looks so perfect!! Hers is an Aspinal of London Midi Mayfair in Croc Embossed patent black (she also has a lilac one). It was a bargain - 395 on sale. Please share a pic when you get yours, I'd love to see your new bag.



Heh.  I will.    (Post a pic when it arrives, that is.)  This is the Alexa I just ordered.  I gravitate to small crossbodies, and this one can indeed accept a strap.  Like I said, I've fought the temptation for almost two months, ever since their pre-Christmas sales.  But this was certainly a good nudge.


----------



## momtok

daisychainz said:


> Oh my gosh, I love your story. I absolutely swear this was the first time I have ever purchased something worn by a 'celebrity' too. It was just so darling. I really like pieces other people wear but never buy them. But this was a must have. She just looks so perfect!! Hers is an Aspinal of London Midi Mayfair in Croc Embossed patent black (she also has a lilac one). It was a bargain - 395 on sale. Please share a pic when you get yours, I'd love to see your new bag.



And just to prove that I'm not exaggerating about the timing of this ... a segment of my emai receipt ...
 7:16pm our time here in America.  Now almost four hours ago.  Like I said, it was specifically that face-on pic of Kate in the green coat, with the bag held in both hands in front.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate Middleton ‘will have to represent the face of Britain’s future’ following ‘Megxit,’ experts say*




With Meghan Markle and her husband Prince Harry splitting their time between the U.K. and Canada, Kate Middleton will need to step up to the plate.

The Duchess of Cambridge was noticeably absent from the royal family summit that took place on Queen Elizabeth II’s Sandringham estate on Monday to discuss the Duke and Duchess of Sussex “stepping back” as senior members of The Firm.

The attendees were limited to the heads of each family — those born into the British royal family, People magazine reported. Therefore, their spouses, including Prince William’s wife, as well as Prince Charles’ wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, and Elizabeth’s husband Prince Philip, were not in attendance.

Royal author Leslie Carroll told Fox News Middleton, 38, will be expected to take on more duties now than ever before.

“With the latest bombshell from the Sussexes, the queen may expect Kate to take even more of a presence in the U.K. and step up her appearances, becoming the face and patron of additional charities and organizations,” she explained. “Meghan will no longer be in the U.K. full time to share the responsibilities.”

Middleton’s husband is second in line to the British throne. Therefore, Carroll suspects Middleton will be seen as the face of the monarchy as it continues to evolve.

“Kate is the one who will have to represent the face of Britain’s future on a more regular basis and balance an increasingly challenging schedule of royal duties while being a hands-on mother of young children.

William and Middleton share three children: Prince George, 6, Princess Charlotte, 4, and Prince Louis, 1.

London-based royal commentator Neil Sean previously told Fox News there is “a lot to be proud of” concerning what Middleton has achieved within the royal family.

“Not only has she created a loving home for future King William and has three adorable children, but the last two years have seen Kate really place her firm fashionable stiletto heel within the royal family known as The Firm,” he said.

“A… notable feature within the last year is [Kate's] closeness to… the queen,” he pointed out. What has really evolved is how gently and quietly the queen is sublimely guiding, advising and helping in a very discreet manner the future queen that will be Kate. A courtier told me that ‘Kate is the queen’s number one priority as she knows it will be her who the real monarchy will fall onto in the future.'"

But Middleton’s work in proving herself as a duchess is far from over. Royal historian and blogger Marlene Koenig stressed there’s more to royal life than just being a doting wife and mother.

“I think Catherine is becoming more comfortable in her role, but she has not done anything major in her role as Duchess of Cambridge,” Koenig shared. “There is talk about early education programs, but so far nothing substantial. In order for Catherine to effect change, she needs to be out and about, doing royal engagements, several times a week, rather than a few engagements here and there, and then nothing. Yes, of course, there are private meetings, the behind-the-scenes conversations, but in order to have a real voice to effect change, the Duchess of Cambridge needs to be doing more.”

https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/kate-middleton-britains-future-megxit


So, they're saying if Meghan hadn't left she would've been the face of Britain's future?


----------



## threadbender

I swear she positively glows! Especially, around children. It seems to be so very natural and loving. I also love the fact that she is so involved with the people around her and not the camera. 
I have said it before. She makes me smile.


----------



## hockeygirl

hellosunshine said:


> *Kate Middleton ‘will have to represent the face of Britain’s future’ following ‘Megxit,’ experts say*
> 
> View attachment 4641102
> 
> 
> With Meghan Markle and her husband Prince Harry splitting their time between the U.K. and Canada, Kate Middleton will need to step up to the plate.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge was noticeably absent from the royal family summit that took place on Queen Elizabeth II’s Sandringham estate on Monday to discuss the Duke and Duchess of Sussex “stepping back” as senior members of The Firm.
> 
> The attendees were limited to the heads of each family — those born into the British royal family, People magazine reported. Therefore, their spouses, including Prince William’s wife, as well as Prince Charles’ wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, and Elizabeth’s husband Prince Philip, were not in attendance.
> 
> Royal author Leslie Carroll told Fox News Middleton, 38, will be expected to take on more duties now than ever before.
> 
> “With the latest bombshell from the Sussexes, the queen may expect Kate to take even more of a presence in the U.K. and step up her appearances, becoming the face and patron of additional charities and organizations,” she explained. “Meghan will no longer be in the U.K. full time to share the responsibilities.”
> 
> Middleton’s husband is second in line to the British throne. Therefore, Carroll suspects Middleton will be seen as the face of the monarchy as it continues to evolve.
> 
> “Kate is the one who will have to represent the face of Britain’s future on a more regular basis and balance an increasingly challenging schedule of royal duties while being a hands-on mother of young children.
> 
> William and Middleton share three children: Prince George, 6, Princess Charlotte, 4, and Prince Louis, 1.
> 
> London-based royal commentator Neil Sean previously told Fox News there is “a lot to be proud of” concerning what Middleton has achieved within the royal family.
> 
> “Not only has she created a loving home for future King William and has three adorable children, but the last two years have seen Kate really place her firm fashionable stiletto heel within the royal family known as The Firm,” he said.
> 
> “A… notable feature within the last year is [Kate's] closeness to… the queen,” he pointed out. What has really evolved is how gently and quietly the queen is sublimely guiding, advising and helping in a very discreet manner the future queen that will be Kate. A courtier told me that ‘Kate is the queen’s number one priority as she knows it will be her who the real monarchy will fall onto in the future.'"
> 
> But Middleton’s work in proving herself as a duchess is far from over. Royal historian and blogger Marlene Koenig stressed there’s more to royal life than just being a doting wife and mother.
> 
> “I think Catherine is becoming more comfortable in her role, but she has not done anything major in her role as Duchess of Cambridge,” Koenig shared. “There is talk about early education programs, but so far nothing substantial. In order for Catherine to effect change, she needs to be out and about, doing royal engagements, several times a week, rather than a few engagements here and there, and then nothing. Yes, of course, there are private meetings, the behind-the-scenes conversations, but in order to have a real voice to effect change, the Duchess of Cambridge needs to be doing more.”
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/kate-middleton-britains-future-megxit
> 
> 
> So, they're saying if Meghan hadn't left she would've been the face of Britain's future? [emoji33]



I had a very different time interpretation of the article.


----------



## green.bee

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4640790



I like when she smiles in this lovely genuine way.


----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> View attachment 4641337



I love these photos. Despite being a royal, she seems so down-to-earth and looks like she could be a lot of fun to hang out with. Just really grounded and genuine. I adore her.


----------



## hockeygirl

LittleStar88 said:


> I love these photos. Despite being a royal, she seems so down-to-earth and looks like she could be a lot of fun to hang out with. Just really grounded and genuine. I adore her.



I completely agree.  She looks like a mom I would love to hang out with at “moms night out.”


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> I love these photos. Despite being a royal, she seems so down-to-earth and looks like she could be a lot of fun to hang out with. Just really grounded and genuine. I adore her.


She is, so friendly and normal, you forget who she is


----------



## mrsinsyder

LittleStar88 said:


> I love these photos. Despite being a royal, she seems so down-to-earth and looks like she could be a lot of fun to hang out with. Just really grounded and genuine. I adore her.


I love how she always seems focused on the work in front of her, not seeking out the cameras or knocking her husband down to get in front of him. 

I love that Zara dress too


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> *Kate Middleton ‘will have to represent the face of Britain’s future’ following ‘Megxit,’ experts say*
> 
> View attachment 4641102
> 
> 
> With Meghan Markle and her husband Prince Harry splitting their time between the U.K. and Canada, Kate Middleton will need to step up to the plate.
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge was noticeably absent from the royal family summit that took place on Queen Elizabeth II’s Sandringham estate on Monday to discuss the Duke and Duchess of Sussex “stepping back” as senior members of The Firm.
> 
> The attendees were limited to the heads of each family — those born into the British royal family, People magazine reported. Therefore, their spouses, including Prince William’s wife, as well as Prince Charles’ wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall, and Elizabeth’s husband Prince Philip, were not in attendance.
> 
> Royal author Leslie Carroll told Fox News Middleton, 38, will be expected to take on more duties now than ever before.
> 
> “With the latest bombshell from the Sussexes, the queen may expect Kate to take even more of a presence in the U.K. and step up her appearances, becoming the face and patron of additional charities and organizations,” she explained. “Meghan will no longer be in the U.K. full time to share the responsibilities.”
> 
> Middleton’s husband is second in line to the British throne. Therefore, Carroll suspects Middleton will be seen as the face of the monarchy as it continues to evolve.
> 
> “Kate is the one who will have to represent the face of Britain’s future on a more regular basis and balance an increasingly challenging schedule of royal duties while being a hands-on mother of young children.
> 
> William and Middleton share three children: Prince George, 6, Princess Charlotte, 4, and Prince Louis, 1.
> 
> London-based royal commentator Neil Sean previously told Fox News there is “a lot to be proud of” concerning what Middleton has achieved within the royal family.
> 
> “Not only has she created a loving home for future King William and has three adorable children, but the last two years have seen Kate really place her firm fashionable stiletto heel within the royal family known as The Firm,” he said.
> 
> “A… notable feature within the last year is [Kate's] closeness to… the queen,” he pointed out. What has really evolved is how gently and quietly the queen is sublimely guiding, advising and helping in a very discreet manner the future queen that will be Kate. A courtier told me that ‘Kate is the queen’s number one priority as she knows it will be her who the real monarchy will fall onto in the future.'"
> 
> But Middleton’s work in proving herself as a duchess is far from over. Royal historian and blogger Marlene Koenig stressed there’s more to royal life than just being a doting wife and mother.
> 
> “I think Catherine is becoming more comfortable in her role, but she has not done anything major in her role as Duchess of Cambridge,” Koenig shared. “There is talk about early education programs, but so far nothing substantial. In order for Catherine to effect change, she needs to be out and about, doing royal engagements, several times a week, rather than a few engagements here and there, and then nothing. Yes, of course, there are private meetings, the behind-the-scenes conversations, but in order to have a real voice to effect change, the Duchess of Cambridge needs to be doing more.”
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/kate-middleton-britains-future-megxit
> 
> 
> So, they're saying if Meghan hadn't left she would've been the face of Britain's future?



The opinion of this person is that they feel she has not done anything major yet. That’s pretty harsh for a woman who has had three children in a short period of  time. Her time has been well spent raising her own children and learning from them and what they need before she starts opining about what other children need.   

If Meghan was the face of Britain’s future, it would be on a bill board selling the monarchy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gracekelly said:


> The opinion of this person is that they feel she has not done anything major yet. That’s pretty harsh for a woman who has had three children in a short period of  time. Her time has been well spent raising her own children and learning from them and what they need before she starts opining about what other children need.
> 
> If Meghan was the face of Britain’s future, it would be on a bill board selling the monarchy.



Bravo, gracekelly!!!

Spot on as usual.

Kate is MM’s worst nightmare: a lovely, strong woman who exemplifies what it takes to be the - next - face of the BRF, not a 2-bit casting couch B-list actress that when given the chance to be a role-model takes the reigns and gives her new family by marriage her middle-finger


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think, like QE2, Kate is playing chess not checkers. She did not rush out of the gate, but.....


----------



## keodi

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh, her coats are perfection.


Agreed!


----------



## keodi

daisychainz said:


> I have to fangirl for a moment   - when I saw Kate's bag choice for her outing today I  died. I bought the exact one three months ago in a Harrods sale b/c I'd seen her carry it before, so I  decided to carry mine today as well. I just love her style - I don't dress like her at all but think she always looks so amazing in (most) everything..
> View attachment 4641053


I love that bag! is the strap long enough for cross body?


----------



## keodi

Gimmethebag said:


> Why would Meghan lecture at the World Economic Forum?
> 
> She was a supporting actress on cable show most of us didn’t know of until she was engaged to a prince. She spent less than two years in the royal family.
> 
> Someone at Sunshine Sachs is lying to her and gladly taking her retainer money.
> 
> Michelle ***** can do those things because she was a Big Law attorney, an executive of a hospital system, and a First Lady.
> 
> Oprah can do those things because she built the highest rated daytime talk show for decades, a lifestyle magazine, a television station, girls empowerment schools in Africa, and made billions of her own money off her own name. No title, just Oprah.
> 
> Kate can do something like that because she’s the future Queen, paid her dues with patronages, and has been training for her Princess of Wales role for years.
> 
> I think a more reasonable goal is that Meghan will walk a lot of red carpets without pantyhose and with dark nail polish.


Good post!


----------



## daisychainz

keodi said:


> I love that bag! is the strap long enough for cross body?


Yes.


----------



## keodi

daisychainz said:


> Yes.


Thank you!


----------



## Lounorada

It's great to see W&K doing their job exceptionally well.


----------



## hellosunshine

So, this happened a few days ago. "Wills and his friend we don't mention"...
Camilla Long doesn't even deny or refute Michael's claim.

Btw, Michael is an author, analyst, and journalist at The Guardian.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> Camilla Long doesn't even deny or refute Michael's claim.
> 
> Btw, Michael is an author, analyst, and journalist at The Guardian.



He hasn’t written for the Guardian in almost five years. His comments about Will or any of them are meaningless.


----------



## V0N1B2

*eyeroll*


----------



## hellosunshine

Oops. He's currently employed at the Daily Mirror in the UK.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Interesting that he has info on Will’s alleged affair but never wrote a story sharing what he knew. That would really be a breaking story for a nobody journalist. But I guess since he hasn’t written anything that was published for a while, maybe he’s been ostracized


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mrsinsyder said:


> Interesting that he has info on Will’s alleged affair but never wrote a story sharing what he knew. That would really be a breaking story for a nobody journalist. But I guess since he hasn’t written anything that was published for a while, maybe he’s been ostracized



Also, even if the rumours were true - and I still don't believe it - does a man who's not been married a full two years really deserve praise he hasn't cheated yet? Geez.


----------



## A1aGypsy

mrsinsyder said:


> Interesting that he has info on Will’s alleged affair but never wrote a story sharing what he knew. That would really be a breaking story for a nobody journalist. But I guess since he hasn’t written anything that was published for a while, maybe he’s been ostracized



Has anyone asked if he is ok?


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> But I guess since he hasn’t written anything that was published for a while, maybe he’s been ostracized



https://www.mirror.co.uk/authors/michael-moran/

He's obviously not ostracized and his colleague was responding to him, so he appears to be in good journalistic standing.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> https://www.mirror.co.uk/authors/michael-moran/
> 
> He's obviously not ostracized and his colleague was responding to him, so he appears to be in good journalistic standing.


The link doesn’t have anything about an alleged affair.  There’s a headline about Meghan’s drug habit though   Clearly a newspaper worth taking seriously (not)


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate Middleton and Prince William Have a New Royal Couple Joining Them on Their Next Outing*

*

*

Prince William and Kate Middleton will have a new royal twosome by their side when they step out for their next big event.

The royal couple, who made their first joint appearance of the year on Wednesday during a visit to Bradford, Yorkshire, are gearing up to host a reception at Buckingham Palace on Monday on behalf of the Queen to mark the UK-Africa Investment Summit.

Accompanying William and Kate will be Prince Edward and Sophie, Countess of Wessex. Edward, who is Prince Charles’ younger brother, and his wife are considered full-time working senior royal family members, and they often take on official royal duties on behalf of the Queen. The Queen’s daughter Princess Anne will also be in attendance.

While Anne has attended palace receptions in the past with William and Kate, it is not as common to see Edward and Sophie attend a high-profile engagement alongside the couple.

The announcement of their outing comes as Prince Harry and Meghan Markle have stepped down from their roles as senior members of the royal family.

https://people.com/royals/kate-midd...yal-couple-joining-them-on-their-next-outing/


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love that Edward and Sophie will be even more involved.  They're wonderful representatives of the RF.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cavalier Girl said:


> I love that Edward and Sophie will be even more involved.  They're wonderful representatives of the RF.


At this point I just love any member of the BRF who keeps a low profile and does their job.


----------



## shiba

They did have their hands slapped many years ago when Sophie tried to profit off her royal connection. Seems they learned their place very quickly.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge hosted the UK -Africa Trade Investment Summit reception at Buckingham Palace on behalf of the Queen. Earlier in the day will welcomed the various African leaders to Buckingham Palace during private audiences.


----------



## Chloe302225

Emily Nash (@emynash) Tweeted:
Little family reunion at tonight’s reception! https://t.co/YnxDG5ie7S


----------



## Chloe302225

Roya Nikkhah (@RoyaNikkhah) Tweeted:
“The African continent holds a very special place in my heart.
It is the place my father took my brother and me shortly after our mother died. And when deciding where best to propose to Catherine, I could think of no more fitting place than Kenya to get down on one knee.” https://t.co/Vcsa1LED3O


----------



## Chloe302225

Happy 55th Birthday to the Countess of Wessex!!


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4645050
> View attachment 4645055
> View attachment 4645056
> View attachment 4645058
> View attachment 4645060
> View attachment 4645061
> View attachment 4645062
> View attachment 4645063
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge hosted the UK -Africa Trade Investment Summit reception at Buckingham Palace on behalf of the Queen. Earlier in the day will welcomed the various African leaders to Buckingham Palace during private audiences.


Apparently Kate and Sophie are good friends.  Sophie has bought things for Kate to wear/use that she believes she would like.  She found her a pair of earrings for the Pakistan tour.  Very sisterly!


----------



## hellosunshine




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## ccbaggirl89

gracekelly said:


> Apparently Kate and Sophie are good friends.  Sophie has bought things for Kate to wear/use that she believes she would like.  She found her a pair of earrings for the Pakistan tour.  Very sisterly!


She looked AMAZING on that tour - I'd love to see them go back there just to see more artisan outfits.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I love that red dress. But sometimes I think her hair looks too heavy, especially around her face.


----------



## chowlover2

Kate's red dress is gorgeous!


----------



## youngster

I love Kate's red dress.  Fabulous.


----------



## hockeygirl

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4645050
> View attachment 4645055
> View attachment 4645056
> View attachment 4645058
> View attachment 4645060
> View attachment 4645061
> View attachment 4645062
> View attachment 4645063
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge hosted the UK -Africa Trade Investment Summit reception at Buckingham Palace on behalf of the Queen. Earlier in the day will welcomed the various African leaders to Buckingham Palace during private audiences.



This red dress is gorgeous on her!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Wow, I love Kate's outfit...the sparkly dress, the earrings and the velvet pumps!


----------



## daisychainz

Her style (or stylist) is just so perfect. In love with that red sparkly dress.


----------



## hellosunshine

I guess this is what misery looks like..


----------



## V0N1B2

Ummm, so anyway.... 
I'm in the minority because I did not like Kate's dress at all.  I usually like most of her outfits and as others regularly point out, her coat game is always on point,  The red dress was too... I don't know, prom-like for me.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> I guess this is what misery looks like..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646048


Kate looks thoughtful not miserable.  She’s carrying a great deal of responsibility on behalf of the country, and doing it really well.  Thank goodness


----------



## meluvs2shop

Kate looks fine... moving on...


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> I guess this is what a normal, well-adjusted, non attention-seeking future queen looks like..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646048


Fixed for you


----------



## Lounorada

Her face looks like any normal persons face would when some stranger is taking pictures of them with flash, at night, while in their car trying to get to where they're going.
She's poised and focused as she always is.
I'd be flipping them the middle finger if it was me.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attending the first engagement in her 24 hour whistle stop tour across the UK to promote her new project.


----------



## Sol Ryan

I love the pattern on that shirt... oh be still my heart, someone who isn’t afraid of a bold zigzag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

She looks great in the patterned shirt and pants. A slightly more relaxed look yet still beautifully put together.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hellosunshine said:


> I guess this is what misery looks like..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646048


Or she is just tired. I know that even after a simple meeting all those people around me drain me so much, even at the way to my car I just want to put my jacket over my head and fall asleep. She is said to be shy, maybe it costs her a whole lot of energy to host a bunch of dignitaries.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



Ah, I wondered what Giovanna Fletcher, the lady in the burgundy outfit, was on about in her Insta stories yesterday morning. She seemed really excited about something she was going to but couldn't say.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I love this outfit


----------



## redney

V0N1B2 said:


> Ummm, so anyway....
> I'm in the minority because I did not like Kate's dress at all.  I usually like most of her outfits and as others regularly point out, her coat game is always on point,  The red dress was too... I don't know, prom-like for me.


I'm so there with you V0N. The red sparkly lace and tea-length with matchy-matchy clutch and velvet pumps is screaming my junior prom in high school, circa 1987, although my get up then was dusty rose color and came from JC Penney. 

Tom + Lorenzo posted the original dress by the designer, and I like it better as a mini. A mini wouldn't be appropriate for Kate at that event but the shorter length brings that dress forward 30+ years...


----------



## hellosunshine

So, Kate's launch of #5BigQuestions - her 8-year long landmark initiative has been getting slammed by  market researchers on social media. Many are saying it appears to them that very little thought went into this whole thing. 

One of the bigger glaring issues has been the accompanying survey which was designed to bring together the thoughts and gauge the needs of as many people across the UK as possible; however people have noticed it's open to everyone outside the UK to complete as well. This will obviously yield a heavily skewed result and ultimately will not represent the UK's thoughts and needs at all. 

Crazy to think that nobody within her staff thought about this..


----------



## Clearblueskies

redney said:


> I'm so there with you V0N. The red sparkly lace and tea-length with matchy-matchy clutch and velvet pumps is screaming my junior prom in high school, circa 1987, although my get up then was dusty rose color and came from JC Penney.
> 
> Tom + Lorenzo posted the original dress by the designer, and I like it better as a mini. A mini wouldn't be appropriate for Kate at that event but the shorter length brings that dress forward 30+ years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646886


I didn’t like it either.  It looked like that very scratchy kind of fabric that sets your teeth on edge


----------



## Chloe302225

More from Kate as she continued her whistle stop tour across the UK to promote her new project. Here she is making visits in Cardiff and Surrey along with a cost to women's prison HMP Send . Kate visited BMP Send 5 years ago and was able to look in on the progress made by these women and intiatives.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4646906
> View attachment 4646907
> View attachment 4646908
> View attachment 4646909
> View attachment 4646910
> View attachment 4646911
> 
> 
> More from Kate as she continued her whistle stop tour across the UK to promote her new project. Here she is making visits in Cardiff and Surrey along with a cost to women's prison HMP Send . Kate visited BMP Send 5 years ago and was able to look in on the progress made by these women and intiatives.


That’s a great outfit, she looks very elegant.


----------



## bisousx

I love this look: camel coat and pleated leopard skirt. Kate’s come a long way from wearing the same nude pumps over and over.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hellosunshine said:


> So, Kate's launch of #5BigQuestions - her 8-year long landmark initiative has been getting slammed by  market researchers on social media. Many are saying it appears to them that very little thought went into this whole thing.
> 
> One of the bigger glaring issues has been the accompanying survey which was designed to bring together the thoughts and gauge the needs of as many people across the UK as possible; however people have noticed it's open to everyone outside the UK to complete as well. This will obviously yield a heavily skewed result and ultimately will not represent the UK's thoughts and needs at all.
> 
> Crazy to think that nobody within her staff thought about this..



I haven't looked into it but what a shame if true. It irks me to no end when people don't do their job properly.


----------



## zen1965

^^ @QueenofWrapDress I would take that information with a pinch of salt. 
(BTW I love wrap dresses.)


----------



## Mrs.Z

hellosunshine said:


> So, Kate's launch of #5BigQuestions - her 8-year long landmark initiative has been getting slammed by  market researchers on social media. Many are saying it appears to them that very little thought went into this whole thing.
> 
> One of the bigger glaring issues has been the accompanying survey which was designed to bring together the thoughts and gauge the needs of as many people across the UK as possible; however people have noticed it's open to everyone outside the UK to complete as well. This will obviously yield a heavily skewed result and ultimately will not represent the UK's thoughts and needs at all.
> 
> Crazy to think that nobody within her staff thought about this..


The survey was run by Ipsos, well respected leader in the industry, I’m sure Kate’s team had nothing to do with the  methodology or implementation of the actual survey


----------



## hellosunshine

Below, I'm linking the survey. As you can see - ANYONE can take the quiz.  I'm in the States right now and I'm able to access and answer the questions. Many are finding it strange that it does not ask for an email address, so there's basically no limit to amount of times one can take the survey. All one needs to do is click the link and the questions pop right up. 

This isn't good.

https://survey.5bigquestions.org.uk/uc/live/


----------



## maryg1

I don’t like the leopard skirt, not an animalier lover here, but the geometric printed shirt is gorgeous!


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> View attachment 4645094


Very cute photos of them, thanks for posting! I particularly like the one where Kate looks at William, looks like sparkle is still there


----------



## cafecreme15

hellosunshine said:


> Below, I'm linking the survey. As you can see - ANYONE can take the quiz.  I'm in the States right now and I'm able to access and answer the questions. Many are finding it strange that it does not ask for an email address, so there's basically no limit to amount of times one can take the survey. All one needs to do is click the link and the questions pop right up.
> 
> This isn't good.
> 
> https://survey.5bigquestions.org.uk/uc/live/


Yikes. Maybe there is a way for the data company to filter everything on the back end?


----------



## Mrs.Z

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes. Maybe there is a way for the data company to filter everything on the back end?


Frankly, I just read that it was “designed to spark a conversation” so I would not even consider this market research


----------



## Sol Ryan

cafecreme15 said:


> Yikes. Maybe there is a way for the data company to filter everything on the back end?


It’s usually done with IP filtering. At least that’s how one of the data collection companies I worked with did it.


----------



## hellosunshine

Also, may I add that the overall survey is just so bad and unnecessary. The responses to these basic and inane questions have long, long been studied by various psychologists and researchers. Any opinions garnered will not change science. The debate and the understanding of the nature/nurture argument has already been discussed for decades. I fail to understand who Kate thinks she is and exactly what does she think she's doing here? Any responses she receives will just add onto things that have already been established and understood. It will not change anything. This is all a waste of time and money.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## eunaddict

hellosunshine said:


> Also, may I add that the overall survey is just so bad and unnecessary. The responses to these basic and inane questions have long, long been studied by various psychologists and researchers. Any opinions garnered will not change science. The debate and the understanding of the nature/nurture argument has already been discussed for decades. I fail to understand who Kate thinks she is and exactly what does she think she's doing here? Any responses she receives will just add onto things that have already been established and understood. It will not change anything. This is all a waste of time and money.



It's not her job or duty to "change science" - very few people actually ever single-handedly change the trajectory of science, major discoveries are always built on decades of scientific research done by everyone else who has come before us; it's her job to highlight important aspects of society that need more focus brought towards it and in that sense, sparking the conversation and interest in parents, caretakers, teachers etc. is exactly what that job entails. Has she brought attention to mental health? Has she brought attention to the survey? Yes to both? Then she has done her job.

That being said, as someone in STEM, I can tell you we understand the nature/nurture argument to the extent that we can acknowledge that we do not have a complete, in-depth understanding of how, why and the extent that nature/nurture contributes to the very many pathologies of the human mind and body. The discussion is on-going, in every specialty.

In addition, things like gut health contributing to mental health, auto-immune disorders etc. are all cutting-edge, emerging research. Epigenetics is also an incredibly new idea. Science, as we know it, is constantly evolving and changing and improving, and to say that something has been debated to the point where it is a "waste of time and money" is to not understand the importance of discussion. It's to discount one of the fundamental steps of the scientific process which is to have a question. In Kate's case, I think her question is broadly "How can we improve children's mental health?" And this is just her jumping off point.

"Science" isn't done in a day.


ETA: Look, I know I come off as a "kate fan" but (and my family will vouch for me), I was never a big fan of hers till recent events highlighted how incredibly resilient and steady she is. And her focus and insistence on drawing attention to children and their (mental/physical) well-being is so incredibly important. Prevention is always better than cure and if we can help the next generation be healthier mentally and physically, anyone who contributes to that effort deserves respect for it.


----------



## cmm62

eunaddict said:


> It's not her job or duty to "change science" - very few people actually ever single-handedly change the trajectory of science, major discoveries are always built on decades of scientific research done by everyone else who has come before us; it's her job to highlight important aspects of society that need more focus brought towards it and in that sense, sparking the conversation and interest in parents, caretakers, teachers etc. is exactly what that job entails. Has she brought attention to mental health? Has she brought attention to the survey? Yes to both? Then she has done her job.
> 
> That being said, as someone in STEM, I can tell you we understand the nature/nurture argument to the extent that we can acknowledge that we do not have a complete, in-depth understanding of how, why and the extent that nature/nurture contributes to the very many pathologies of the human mind and body. The discussion is on-going, in every specialty.
> 
> In addition, things like gut health contributing to mental health, auto-immune disorders etc. are all cutting-edge, emerging research. Epigenetics is also an incredibly new idea. Science, as we know it, is constantly evolving and changing and improving, and to say that something has been debated to the point where it is a "waste of time and money" is to not understand the importance of discussion. It's to discount one of the fundamental steps of the scientific process which is to have a question. In Kate's case, I think her question is broadly "How can we improve children's mental health?" And this is just her jumping off point.
> 
> "Science" isn't done in a day.


As a fellow woman in STEM, thank you for this eloquent response. There is plenty of work left to be done, and knowledge to learn, about how the early years can impact us. Perhaps in a decade governments can provide more skills, tools, and guides to parents to help them succeed on these fronts. Maybe this initiative could support something like that, maybe it won't. Time will tell, far too early to judge yet. I certainly hope in her private life Meghan might take on a mantle like this for women's safety/health/violence against women, as it seems to interest her. Time will tell on that front, too.


----------



## CobaltBlu

eunaddict said:


> It's not her job or duty to "change science" - very few people actually ever single-handedly change the trajectory of science, major discoveries are always built on decades of scientific research done by everyone else who has come before us; it's her job to highlight important aspects of society that need more focus brought towards it and in that sense, sparking the conversation and interest in parents, caretakers, teachers etc. is exactly what that job entails. Has she brought attention to mental health? Has she brought attention to the survey? Yes to both? Then she has done her job.
> 
> That being said, as someone in STEM, I can tell you we understand the nature/nurture argument to the extent that we can acknowledge that we do not have a complete, in-depth understanding of how, why and the extent that nature/nurture contributes to the very many pathologies of the human mind and body. The discussion is on-going, in every specialty.
> 
> In addition, things like gut health contributing to mental health, auto-immune disorders etc. are all cutting-edge, emerging research. Epigenetics is also an incredibly new idea. Science, as we know it, is constantly evolving and changing and improving, and to say that something has been debated to the point where it is a "waste of time and money" is to not understand the importance of discussion. It's to discount one of the fundamental steps of the scientific process which is to have a question. In Kate's case, I think her question is broadly "How can we improve children's mental health?" And this is just her jumping off point.
> 
> "Science" isn't done in a day.
> 
> 
> ETA: Look, I know I come off as a "kate fan" but (and my family will vouch for me), I was never a big fan of hers till recent events highlighted how incredibly resilient and steady she is. And her focus and insistence on drawing attention to children and their (mental/physical) well-being is so incredibly important. Prevention is always better than cure and if we can help the next generation be healthier mentally and physically, anyone who contributes to that effort deserves respect for it.



Well said, the blue pretty much sums up how I feel about her as well. I really did not have any feelings before one way or the other, mostly I am in it for the tiaras. 

But she has shown a lot of growth in her position and as a human. She also strikes me as remarkably authentic but still manages to function in her sphere and as a mom (and mommy) with a great deal of poise and grace.


----------



## closeted

As an also former STEM female, I really love this. I am a recent stay at home mom, and one if not the main reason I chose this was due to my son's need for extra support. As a graduate in science and now dealing with my own son's struggle with his mental health, I say bravo to anyone acknowledging that mental health should be a part of conversation instead of being stigmatized. 
Trust me many times I try to explain to those who ask how my son is doing, I tend to get the impression either they don't really want to hear it ( surely I am just making excuses for his behaviour) or worse they think it's contagious ( best not to let their kids play with mine). Many parents even went as far as keeping their distance from me.
So I give kuddos to anyone wanting to normalize this.


----------



## hellosunshine

Alright as someone in STEM - can you admit that the framing of the survery is just god awful? How come no demographic questions were asked? How about where they live? Wouldn't people's responses change depending on where they live? Whether they have children or not? Or how about their socioeconomic status? Or simply asking their age? The questions in the survey are not engaging nor useful. The survey is completely devoid of any methodology. I fail to even see what is to be achieved by it - maybe their gauging what people find is important? What people exactly? There is no population because ANYONE can take the survey and there are no demographics. This is nothing more than a vague questionnaire that appears to have been put together in 5 mins - forget the 8 years that Kensington Palace is claiming.

Secondly, I want to ask..would the average person have a thorough understanding of the nature/nurture debate? Would they know the complexities involved? The average person knows little about genetics and sensitive periods in human development. You cannot throw these questions on the average person – outside of child psychologists, child psychiatrists, specialized pediatricians, social workers, and community educators.

This whole thing screams of self-serving PR masked as something substantial. Child development experts have already established what’s important in early development and they know the real answers to these questions already - it's what I meant when I said this is a waste of time.


----------



## hellosunshine

So, the DailyMail is releasing a calendar with the approval of Kensington Palace -









William & Kate are playing with fire...


----------



## cafecreme15

hellosunshine said:


> Alright as someone in STEM - can you admit that the framing of the survery is just god awful? How come no demographic questions were asked? How about where they live? Wouldn't people's responses change depending on where they live? Whether they have children or not? Or how about their socioeconomic status? Or simply asking their age? The questions in the survey are not engaging nor useful. The survey is completely devoid of any methodology. I fail to even see what is to be achieved by it - maybe their gauging what people find is important? What people exactly? There is no population because ANYONE can take the survey and there are no demographics. This is nothing more than a vague questionnaire that appears to have been put together in 5 mins - forget the 8 years that Kensington Palace is claiming.
> 
> Secondly, I want to ask..would the average person have a thorough understanding of the nature/nurture debate? Would they know the complexities involved? The average person knows little about genetics and sensitive periods in human development. You cannot throw these questions on the average person – outside of child psychologists, child psychiatrists, specialized pediatricians, social workers, and community educators.
> 
> This whole thing screams of self-serving PR masked as something substantial. Child development experts have already established what’s important in early development and they know the real answers to these questions already - it's what I meant when I said this is a waste of time.


Sorry but this is rather ridiculous forced criticism. Like others have mentioned here, Kate is not purporting to be publishing a scientific study on these issues. She is putting this out there so that members of the public can think about and discuss some of these issues and how they impact their own lives. She is starting conversation and bringing awareness. Nothing more.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> So, the DailyMail is releasing a calendar with the approval of Kensington Palace -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William & Kate are playing with fire...



Pictures previously published and in the public domain already   no drama required.
It’s no surprise there’s interest in the Cambridge family - they’re the future of the British Royal Family.  No different from any of the other European royal families.


----------



## hellosunshine

cafecreme15 said:


> She is starting conversation and bringing awareness. Nothing more.



The bar is so abysmally low for Kate. Goodness gracias.

If she was just "starting a conversation" then why has it taken so long to launch this? Kensington Palace is claiming this as her 8 year long "landmark initiative". It was reported that in the past 2-3 years, Kate has been quietly been putting together a “team of experts” consisting of academics and practitioners who were leaders in the field. How long does it take to come up with these 5 super, super vague questions? They didn't even spend enough time to make sure that people only in the U.K. could access the survey and that one couldn’t retake the survey over and over again? All this PR to be reduced into "starting a conversation".

Anyway, people are rightfully offended by this on social media and it would've been better if she had just said this was drafted last week.


----------



## cafecreme15

hellosunshine said:


> The bar is so abysmally low for Kate. Goodness gracias.
> 
> If she was just "starting a conversation" then why has it taken so long to launch this? Kensington Palace is claiming this as her 8 year long "landmark initiative". It was reported that in the past 2-3 years, Kate has been quietly been putting together a “team of experts” consisting of academics and practitioners who were leaders in the field. How long does it take to come up with these 5 super, super vague questions? They didn't even spend enough time to make sure that people only in the U.K. could access the survey and that one couldn’t retake the survey over and over again? All this PR to be reduced into "starting a conversation".
> 
> Anyway, people are rightfully offended by this on social media and it would've been better if she had just said this was drafted last week.


Not sure why I'm bothering to be honest. We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> The bar is so abysmally low for Kate. Goodness gracias.
> 
> If she was just "starting a conversation" then why has it taken so long to launch this? Kensington Palace is claiming this as her 8 year long "landmark initiative". It was reported that in the past 2-3 years, Kate has been quietly been putting together a “team of experts” consisting of academics and practitioners who were leaders in the field. How long does it take to come up with these 5 super, super vague questions? They didn't even spend enough time to make sure that people only in the U.K. could access the survey and that one couldn’t retake the survey over and over again? All this PR to be reduced into "starting a conversation".
> 
> Anyway, people are rightfully offended by this on social media and it would've been better if she had just said this was drafted last week.


so are the "people" on social media who are so offended thinking that tearing down Kate builds up Meghan......I noted Meghan's photo on one of those quotes you inserted


----------



## hellosunshine

sdkitty said:


> so are the "people" on social media who are so offended thinking that tearing down Kate builds up Meghan......I noted Meghan's photo on one of those quotes you inserted



Meghan photo? I think you've got your forum posts crossed.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I have to agree that the survey is pretty ...er....lame. 
I filled it out just to see for myself. My IP is pretty far from the UK in general, and that seems like IP filtering would have been a pretty basic check on the response demographic. But  now the RF can use my responses to start a conversation, too!

I have worked on creating surveys for emergency planning, policy, and funding, and it is time consuming and there are ways to frame questions and control or quantify demographics that would not have been hard to implement here. 

That being said, all that is presented in the way of introduction is that the questions are meant to "start a conversation" (which I guess they have); they are clearly not intended to be used as a foundation on which to hang any policy decisions or spending plans.  Which is good. 

So for that, I really don't care what a basic survey it is. Yea, I could have crafted something better on survey monkey in an afternoon, but I didn't.  I hope it didn't cost a lot, and I hope it serves some purpose other than ticking people off. 

She tried so put a face on something she feels is important, good for her. Some days I can barely get it together to sweep up the dog hair and I don't even have kids. This is a first, albeit kind of baby, step. But she got peoples attention and hopefully something good will come of it.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Meghan photo? I think you've got your forum posts crossed.


yes, it was your other post about the calender where I saw a Team Sussex icon


----------



## rose60610

People are "getting offended"? Wow, imagine that. I swear some people would start petitions over pictures of puppies. 

Vague quick surveys are a way of not only simply raising awareness of an issue, but many people might feel good about giving input to a royal request, makes them feel more "vested" in the RF.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mrsinsyder

rose60610 said:


> People are "getting offended"? Wow, imagine that. I swear some people would start petitions over pictures of puppies.
> 
> Vague quick surveys are a way of not only simply raising awareness of an issue, but many people might feel good about giving input to a royal request, makes them feel more "vested" in the RF.



No one is offended except Sussex stans who can’t stand that Kate has the spotlight. 

And please, anyone, if this post inspires you to reply with a bunch of random tweets from internet strangers, you can save your energy.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

eunaddict said:


> It's not her job or duty to "change science" - very few people actually ever single-handedly change the trajectory of science, major discoveries are always built on decades of scientific research done by everyone else who has come before us; it's her job to highlight important aspects of society that need more focus brought towards it and in that sense, sparking the conversation and interest in parents, caretakers, teachers etc. is exactly what that job entails. Has she brought attention to mental health? Has she brought attention to the survey? Yes to both? Then she has done her job.
> 
> That being said, as someone in STEM, I can tell you we understand the nature/nurture argument to the extent that we can acknowledge that we do not have a complete, in-depth understanding of how, why and the extent that nature/nurture contributes to the very many pathologies of the human mind and body. The discussion is on-going, in every specialty.
> 
> In addition, things like gut health contributing to mental health, auto-immune disorders etc. are all cutting-edge, emerging research. Epigenetics is also an incredibly new idea. Science, as we know it, is constantly evolving and changing and improving, and to say that something has been debated to the point where it is a "waste of time and money" is to not understand the importance of discussion. It's to discount one of the fundamental steps of the scientific process which is to have a question. In Kate's case, I think her question is broadly "How can we improve children's mental health?" And this is just her jumping off point.
> 
> "Science" isn't done in a day.
> 
> 
> ETA: Look, I know I come off as a "kate fan" but (and my family will vouch for me), I was never a big fan of hers till recent events highlighted how incredibly resilient and steady she is. And her focus and insistence on drawing attention to children and their (mental/physical) well-being is so incredibly important. Prevention is always better than cure and if we can help the next generation be healthier mentally and physically, anyone who contributes to that effort deserves respect for it.



I don't just like this post, I love it!


----------



## closeted

hellosunshine said:


> Alright as someone in STEM - can you admit that the framing of the survery is just god awful? How come no demographic questions were asked? How about where they live? Wouldn't people's responses change depending on where they live? Whether they have children or not? Or how about their socioeconomic status? Or simply asking their age? The questions in the survey are not engaging nor useful. The survey is completely devoid of any methodology. I fail to even see what is to be achieved by it - maybe their gauging what people find is important? What people exactly? There is no population because ANYONE can take the survey and there are no demographics. This is nothing more than a vague questionnaire that appears to have been put together in 5 mins - forget the 8 years that Kensington Palace is claiming.
> 
> Secondly, I want to ask..would the average person have a thorough understanding of the nature/nurture debate? Would they know the complexities involved? The average person knows little about genetics and sensitive periods in human development. You cannot throw these questions on the average person – outside of child psychologists, child psychiatrists, specialized pediatricians, social workers, and community educators.
> 
> This whole thing screams of self-serving PR masked as something substantial. Child development experts have already established what’s important in early development and they know the real answers to these questions already - it's what I meant when I said this is a waste of time.


But the thing is, understanding that mental health is like physical health, as simple as understanding you get sick not you choose to get sick and yes you can get help etc, at least for me is already a step forward. The stigma is something you really have to experience ( well at least it was for me) to understand.
And this comes again from my very personal experience not anything science based, which I believe what she is trying to convey. That you should pay attention not just to your physical health but also your mental wellbeing ( especially your young children). No rocket science in there.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Eva1991

Regarding the survey, most questions are pointless and have been already answered by science. I don't know the demographic that this survey is meant to attract but even someone with just a high-school diploma can answer them. Don't know what they're trying to achieve, to be honest.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


>



How is Louis so big already?!


----------



## lalame

Can someone explain how/why the royals have leadership positions at BAFTA? To me, I imagine the US Vice President being head of the Academy (Oscars) or something... so random.


----------



## Chloe302225

Swipe across to learn more about the role William will be taking on for 1 year.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## jennlt

Sharont2305 said:


>




Thanks for posting. This brought tears to my eyes and I hope history always remembers the courage of the Holocaust survivors as well as the victims.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LizzieBennett

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/royal-f...e-inspired-anne-frankfor-holocaust-portraits/

Very moving.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Megs

Every time I see a photo of Kate, I think she looks so genuine and kind. Could be an act, but looks like she is!


----------



## Sharont2305

Megs said:


> Every time I see a photo of Kate, I think she looks so genuine and kind. Could be an act, but looks like she is!


She's a lovely person, so genuine and easy to talk to.


----------



## sdkitty

Megs said:


> Every time I see a photo of Kate, I think she looks so genuine and kind. Could be an act, but looks like she is!


and beautiful....Will picked good IMO


----------



## Chloe302225

https://blogs.timesofisrael.com/the...portraits-and-what-they-mean-for-remembrance/

This is a link to an article that describes all if the work Kate and Kensington Palace put in to the project.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> https://blogs.timesofisrael.com/the...portraits-and-what-they-mean-for-remembrance/
> 
> This is a link to an article that describes all if the work Kate and Kensington Palace put in to the project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4650908
> View attachment 4650909
> View attachment 4650910


A very interesting read


----------



## threadbender

Megs said:


> Every time I see a photo of Kate, I think she looks so genuine and kind. Could be an act, but looks like she is!


I have said it before and I will say it again. She makes me smile. Without my even thinking about it.


----------



## Megs

threadbender said:


> I have said it before and I will say it again. She makes me smile. Without my even thinking about it.



Yes, same!! She seems so genuine and just nice.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arriving to a Holocaust Memorial event in London.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4650934
> View attachment 4650939
> View attachment 4650945
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge arriving to a Holocaust Memorial event in London.


This event is not about the fashion by any means but she looks fantastic. Her efforts to bring recognition to this somber day of reflection are so commendable - I have so much gratitude to her for this at a time when there is so much hate on the rise in the world.


----------



## lulu212121

So much class!


----------



## Luvbolide

Kate did such a lovely job with those portraits and with bringing attention to the annnoversary. I feel like she is really doing a wonderful job in her role.  (How refreshing!)


----------



## zen1965

In the picture above she is sitting next to Sir Ben Helfgott who survived Auschwitz as a teen  and whose first months after liberation are portrayed in the film The Children of Windermere. Pls watch that movie - it is heartbreaking but at the same time a wonderful manifesto of hope.


----------



## Sharont2305

zen1965 said:


> In the picture above she is sitting next to Sir Ben Helfgott who survived Auschwitz as a teen  and whose first months after liberation are portrayed in the film The Children of Windermere. Pls watch that movie - it is heartbreaking but at the same time a wonderful manifesto of hope.


Ah, that was on last night, I missed it. I definitely wanted to see it.


----------



## doni

zen1965 said:


> In the picture above she is sitting next to Sir Ben Helfgott who survived Auschwitz as a teen  and whose first months after liberation are portrayed in the film The Children of Windermere. Pls watch that movie - it is heartbreaking but at the same time a wonderful manifesto of hope.


We watched the movie yesterday. It was shown in one of the major German TV networks.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Megs said:


> Every time I see a photo of Kate, I think she looks so genuine and kind. Could be an act, but looks like she is!


Also she always seems genuinely interested, not busy either putting herself in the sportlight or coming across as patronizing while overdoing the compassion part.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

doni said:


> We watched the movie yesterday. It was shown in one of the major German TV networks.


Oh really, which one? Maybe I can watch it online, yesterday I watched a documentary about the Nuremberg trials.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge attending an engagement at Evelina London Children's Hospital as Patron of both the hospital and the National Portrait Gallery  to see a creative workshop that showcases how the arts can have a positive impact on children's mental and physical health.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The little girl in the white sweater is too cute!!


----------



## Clearblueskies

The kids aren’t overawed at all, they’re just behaving naturally which is so sweet.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4651684
> View attachment 4651684
> View attachment 4651684
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge attending an engagement at Evelina London Children's Hospital as Patron of both the hospital and the National Portrait Gallery  to see a creative workshop that showcases how the arts can have a positive impact on children's mental and physical health.


I love this jewelry set she is wearing! Any royal jewelry aficionados have an ID?


----------



## bisousx

I love how she looks in tweed. Is it Chanel?


----------



## Chloe302225

cafecreme15 said:


> I love this jewelry set she is wearing! Any royal jewelry aficionados have an ID?



They are by Mappin and Webb.


----------



## Chloe302225

bisousx said:


> I love how she looks in tweed. Is it Chanel?



Dolce and Gabbana


----------



## lulu212121

Her eyebrows look so much better.


----------



## Megs

bisousx said:


> I love how she looks in tweed. Is it Chanel?



It's Dolce & Gabbana, she's worn this a couple times!


----------



## cafecreme15

Megs said:


> It's Dolce & Gabbana, she's worn this a couple times!


And has gotten so much flack for it each time! And every other time she wears D&G due to some of the house’s recent controversies.


----------



## Megs

cafecreme15 said:


> And has gotten so much flack for it each time! And every other time she wears D&G due to some of the house’s recent controversies.



Ya, after the major issues surrounding D&G, it just makes no sense to wear the brand.


----------



## Daneela

I definitely understand why many people would avoid purchasing and wearing Dolce brand after all the controversies, however:
1. Beloved by many Chanel brand until recently had chief designer who had said not less and sometimes, even more disgraceful stuff, and I doubt anyone would throw away their Chanels.
2. There is a sustainability aspect as well- if the garment is already in the closet, then for the environment sake it should be used. Principles are great to have, but some pragmatism does not hurt either. Do you remember the controversy about Burberry simply destroying their unsold products?


----------



## lalame

I agree about D&G. I think they’re gross and wish she could shine a light on less controversial or at the very least unkind designers with her good will capital. She could literally afford anything else she wanted.

I don’t judge normal people for not throwing away their stuff... totally unreasonable to do that. But Kate has the means and likely such a large closet already, why not pick something else.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lalame said:


> I agree about D&G. I think they’re gross and wish she could shine a light on less controversial or at the very least unkind designers with her good will capital. She could literally afford anything else she wanted.
> 
> I don’t judge normal people for not throwing away their stuff... totally unreasonable to do that. But Kate has the means and likely such a large closet already, why not pick something else.



Apparently living under a rock, what did D & G do?


----------



## White Orchid

Yep, am under that rock too lol.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There's a whole section of their Wiki page dedicated to it.

See...*Controversies*

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolce_&_Gabbana


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a whole section of their Wiki page dedicated to it.
> 
> See...*Controversies*
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolce_&_Gabbana


Thank you!


----------



## Sharont2305

I like her jumper


----------



## mrsinsyder

Daneela said:


> 1. Beloved by many Chanel brand until recently had chief designer who had said not less and sometimes,* even more disgraceful *stuff, and I doubt anyone would throw away their Chanels.


Right???


----------



## lalame

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a whole section of their Wiki page dedicated to it.
> 
> See...*Controversies*
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolce_&_Gabbana



https://www.thedailybeast.com/dolce-and-gabbana-never-met-a-controversy-they-didnt-like-until-now

This article gives a rundown at the beginning with a few other things they did.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Out again, looking cute and fresh and happy.


----------



## queennadine

She looks SO happy and carefree! I don’t think that can be faked.


----------



## Sharont2305

I think she's in her element around children. She probably would have been a good nursery or primary school teacher.


----------



## duna

Is she wearing Isabel Marant Dicker boots? I can't see them properly.....


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

duna said:


> Is she wearing Isabel Marant Dicker boots? I can't see them properly.....



The  boots are by Russell and Bromley.


----------



## duna

Chloe302225 said:


> The  boots are by Russell and Bromley.



Ah, thanks a lot!


----------



## threadbender

Her smiles go up to her eyes. She comes across as genuine and happy. Just lovely.


----------



## Megs

Sharont2305 said:


> I like her jumper




It's affordable! Sézane Tulio Jumper, $125!


----------



## Tivo

I adore Kate. She just keeps moving along and doing her job. I really respect that.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrsinsyder said:


> Out again, looking cute and fresh and happy.



The way she is always so well-styled is just  I really like the color of this coat.


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Out again, looking cute and fresh and happy.


Looking like she knows she's the Queen of Coats 
I really love this coat, great colour.


----------



## hellosunshine

You know - after the departure of the other couple from "the firm", I sorta had a feeling that the Cambridges would meet and interact with a lot more Black and Brown people in the initial first few months than they have in their ENTIRE lives. It's interesting that I wasn't wrong. Looking through photos from this week, you start to notice that there's a strategically placed Black and Brown child in most of her pictures. I do not appreciate that they're being used as props in this manner - just my opinion.


----------



## bisousx

Nice try


----------



## Straight-Laced




----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> You know - after the departure of the other couple from "the firm", I sorta had a feeling that the Cambridges would meet and interact with a lot more Black and Brown people in the initial first few months than they have in their ENTIRE lives. It's interesting that I wasn't wrong. Looking through photos from this week, you start to notice that there's a strategically placed Black and Brown child in most of her pictures. I do not appreciate that they're being used as props in this manner - just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4652963


Ridiculous comments.
You do realise that in London as a whole, where Stockwell is a Borough, 44% of the residents are black or brown. Plus, Stockwell borders Brixton which is well known to be a vibrant black community since a long long time.
So, it makes sense that a good percentage of the children in the nursery will be black or mixed race.


----------



## maryg1

.


----------



## mia55

It was a bait message


----------



## mrsinsyder

What a gross comment. “Black and brown people”? Wtf. This is so absurdly inappropriate.


----------



## LittleStar88

mrsinsyder said:


> What a gross comment. “Black and brown people”? Wtf. This is so absurdly inappropriate.



also offensive, patronizing, divisive... Really surprised that someone would say this.

on topic, proud of Kate. She exists at a level unaffected by jealousy and crass comments.


----------



## Sharont2305

mrsinsyder said:


> What a gross comment. “Black and brown people”? Wtf. This is so absurdly inappropriate.


Exactly, I only put it in my comment because the original poster said it. I'll try and edit quotation marks on mine.
ETA, it's too late for me to edit that post


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sharont2305 said:


> Exactly, I only put it in my comment because the original poster said it. I'll try and edit quotation marks on mine.


No no, definitely not directed at your reply. The context of the original post you quoted was very different.


----------



## cafecreme15

Clearblueskies said:


> Exactly this.  The ignorance dismays me.


Same!! This area is one of the most multicultural in the entire world! Such purposeful disregard for context.


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> Stockwell is a Borough, 44% of the residents are black or brown. Plus, Stockwell borders Brixton which is well known to be a vibrant black community since a long long time.



You do realize the Stockwell appearance was just one photo among those and does not address that in a time when the British Royal Family is being accused of racism - the palace seems to assume that prop photos are good PR and THAT is absolutely offensive.



Clearblueskies said:


> You come across as very bitter and jealous in making these comments.



What's there to be jealous of? Her personality? She's bland and a stultifying bore. Her body/weight? She's so dangerously thin and looks unwell. Her work ethic? She has provided little substance over the past 10+ years and has the moniker 'Duchess Dolittle' for a reason. Kate bears no qualities to be jealous of.




mrsinsyder said:


> What a gross comment. “Black and brown people”?



Those are the correct racial and ethnic terms.


----------



## Swanky

Remember to use Ignore User if a member tends to irritate you and remember we don’t allow personal attacks on one another. Discuss the CELEBS not the members!


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Her work ethic? She has provided little substance over the past 10+ years and has the moniker 'Duchess Dolittle' for a reason.


Seriously  Anyone reading this might think she’d been shacked up in a secretive Russian billionaires tax-dodgy Canadian bolt-hole doing s*d all for the last 3 months.  Oh no, wait a minute.......


----------



## maryg1

BRF members are so definitely racist, yep


----------



## lanasyogamama

Y’all. The ignore button really has helped me enjoy the thread. And I don’t feel like I’m missing a thing.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> You do realize the Stockwell appearance was just one photo among those and does not address that in a time when the British Royal Family is being accused of racism - the palace seems to assume that prop photos are good PR and THAT is absolutely offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> What's there to be jealous of? Her personality? She's bland and a stultifying bore. Her body/weight? She's so dangerously thin and looks unwell. Her work ethic? She has provided little substance over the past 10+ years and has the moniker 'Duchess Dolittle' for a reason. Kate bears no qualities to be jealous of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the correct racial and ethnic terms.


OK, Stockwell was only one photo, but the whole of the UK is very diverse and multi cultural, especially where the other photos were taken.


----------



## LittleStar88

Clearblueskies said:


> Seriously  Anyone reading this might think she’d been shacked up in a secretive Russian billionaires tax-dodgy Canadian bolt-hole doing s*d all for the last 3 months.  Oh no, wait a minute.......



All the while still living off of daddy. We have a new Duchess DoNothing!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lanasyogamama said:


> Y’all. The ignore button really has helped me enjoy the thread. And I don’t feel like I’m missing a thing.


where is the ignore button can't we block irritating people ?


----------



## lulu212121

elvisfan4life said:


> where is the ignore button can't we block irritating people ?


Click on the users name, you will see "ignore" click that. I just did for the 2nd time ever. 

I can't believe how someone repeatedly defends a quitter who still wants FIL to financially support them. Too much!


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate Middleton Is Struggling to Cope in the Wake of Megxit: 'She's in a Panic'*

*

*

With the royal family going through a seemingly unprecedented (in recent history) time of upheaval, it seems fair to wonder how Kate Middleton is coping with Megxit. It’s been a few weeks since Prince Harry and Meghan Markle announced their decision to “step back” from their role as senior royals and effectively raise their son, Archie, in Canada. But what does that mean for the Duchess of Cambridge? According to an inside source, it hasn’t exactly been a seamless transition.

It makes sense that Meghan and Harry’s royal responsibilities would have to be absorbed by someone -- or several someones -- in the royal family. And an insider tells Us Weekly for the magazine’s new issue that Kate is struggling to adjust to her added share. “Kate’s in a panic and has been having bouts of anxiety,” the insider source claimed. “She barely has time to rest, and when she does try to sleep, her mind is constantly racing.”

Kate worries about the added stress to her family, especially her kids: Prince George, 6, Princess Charlotte, 4, and 20-month-old Prince Louis. “She’s already stretched pretty thin, and now she’s really worried about how she’ll juggle the extra workload on top of her family life,” said the source.

And while much has been made of how Prince William feels about his brother leaving the royal family, the royal source says Kate’s feelings about Harry are contributing to her anxiety. The pair once enjoyed a close friendship. “She misses him and fears she’ll never be close to him again,” the insider said, noting that it’s made all the more complicated by Kate’s relationship (or lack thereof) with Meghan. 

However, Kate is getting a lot of comfort and support from William during this reportedly difficult phase. According to the insider, “He’s making sure that the time they spend together is extra special and is planning romantic dinners and weekend getaways for them.”

Still, as the world has come to learn about Kate since she became a part of the royal family, she’s not one to lose her composure.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kate-middleton-struggling-cope-wake-155654734.html

This is geniunely the most we've seen of Kate in the last 9 years. I hope she keeps up this pace of work.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> OK, Stockwell was only one photo, but the whole of the UK is very diverse and multi cultural, especially where the other photos were taken.



I agree with Sharon , I don't see any racism in the RF's conduct or in general around the UK, of course there are always exceptions but that can refer to just about anything. My sister married a "coloured, brown, black?" man and they have two mixed race kids who grew up between London and Sussex and they've never had any problems! I think the US is more racist than the UK generally speaking, no offence to our US tPFers!


----------



## duna

As for Kate, I think she has only gained in popularity during and after the Sussexes debacle.....I was one of those who didn't much like her in the begining but she has proved to be a real trooper, is very graceful and is totally devoted to her job/position. Well done!!


----------



## Swanky

It is offensive to those in the States to say we're more racist. . .  

Can we respectfully get off the race discussion?


----------



## cafecreme15

hellosunshine said:


> *Kate Middleton Is Struggling to Cope in the Wake of Megxit: 'She's in a Panic'*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4653223
> *
> 
> With the royal family going through a seemingly unprecedented (in recent history) time of upheaval, it seems fair to wonder how Kate Middleton is coping with Megxit. It’s been a few weeks since Prince Harry and Meghan Markle announced their decision to “step back” from their role as senior royals and effectively raise their son, Archie, in Canada. But what does that mean for the Duchess of Cambridge? According to an inside source, it hasn’t exactly been a seamless transition.
> 
> It makes sense that Meghan and Harry’s royal responsibilities would have to be absorbed by someone -- or several someones -- in the royal family. And an insider tells Us Weekly for the magazine’s new issue that Kate is struggling to adjust to her added share. “Kate’s in a panic and has been having bouts of anxiety,” the insider source claimed. “She barely has time to rest, and when she does try to sleep, her mind is constantly racing.”
> 
> Kate worries about the added stress to her family, especially her kids: Prince George, 6, Princess Charlotte, 4, and 20-month-old Prince Louis. “She’s already stretched pretty thin, and now she’s really worried about how she’ll juggle the extra workload on top of her family life,” said the source.
> 
> And while much has been made of how Prince William feels about his brother leaving the royal family, the royal source says Kate’s feelings about Harry are contributing to her anxiety. The pair once enjoyed a close friendship. “She misses him and fears she’ll never be close to him again,” the insider said, noting that it’s made all the more complicated by Kate’s relationship (or lack thereof) with Meghan.
> 
> However, Kate is getting a lot of comfort and support from William during this reportedly difficult phase. According to the insider, “He’s making sure that the time they spend together is extra special and is planning romantic dinners and weekend getaways for them.”
> 
> Still, as the world has come to learn about Kate since she became a part of the royal family, she’s not one to lose her composure.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kate-middleton-struggling-cope-wake-155654734.html
> 
> This is geniunely the most we've seen of Kate in the last 9 years. I hope she keeps up this pace of work.


Am I understanding this right that this is meant to be a semi-positive post on Kate? I think it's natural that she should be stressed right now having to pick up lots of extra slack after Harry and Meghan just effed off with little to no regard as to the impact this would have on the work load of the other royals. But as the article says she's not one to lose her composure and will come out stronger on the other end. Definitely a time for her to shine through taking on extra responsibility, especially as the Queen continues to get up there in age.


----------



## artax two

duna said:


> I agree with Sharon , I don't see any racism in the RF's conduct or in general around the UK, of course there are always exceptions but that can refer to just about anything. My sister married a "coloured, brown, black?" man and they have two mixed race kids who grew up between London and Sussex and they've never had any problems! I think the US is more racist than the UK generally speaking, no offence to our US tPFers!


Please don't believe anything you see or read from US media xxx 


Swanky said:


> It is offensive to those in the States to say we're more racist. . .
> Can we respectfully get off the race discussion?


Yes, please. Thank you!


----------



## limom

Oh jeez. Here we go..


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## mia55

duna said:


> As for Kate, I think she has only gained in popularity during and after the Sussexes debacle.....I was one of those who didn't much like her in the begining but she has proved to be a real trooper, is very graceful and is totally devoted to her job/position. Well done!!



I’m with you, since the past couple of incidents I’ve started liking Kate a lot. I’m blown away how dependable she is, specially when RF needs someone who can carry on the responsibilities gracefully (without any complaints) and Kate is the Only One who can. We have seen others failing miserably. Kudos to Kate!!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

limom said:


> Oh jeez. Here we go..


Yup.


----------



## bag-mania

The other royals will have to take up the slack from those who were ALL TALK but did absolutely nothing to back up all their big claims.


----------



## kemilia

Clearblueskies said:


> Seriously  Anyone reading this might think she’d been shacked up in a secretive Russian billionaires tax-dodgy Canadian bolt-hole doing s*d all for the last 3 months.  Oh no, wait a minute.......


Ooh--you are bad! (but in a good way )


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> *Kate Middleton Is Struggling to Cope in the Wake of Megxit: 'She's in a Panic'*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4653223
> *
> 
> With the royal family going through a seemingly unprecedented (in recent history) time of upheaval, it seems fair to wonder how Kate Middleton is coping with Megxit. It’s been a few weeks since Prince Harry and Meghan Markle announced their decision to “step back” from their role as senior royals and effectively raise their son, Archie, in Canada. But what does that mean for the Duchess of Cambridge? According to an inside source, it hasn’t exactly been a seamless transition.
> 
> It makes sense that Meghan and Harry’s royal responsibilities would have to be absorbed by someone -- or several someones -- in the royal family. And an insider tells Us Weekly for the magazine’s new issue that Kate is struggling to adjust to her added share. “Kate’s in a panic and has been having bouts of anxiety,” the insider source claimed. “She barely has time to rest, and when she does try to sleep, her mind is constantly racing.”
> 
> Kate worries about the added stress to her family, especially her kids: Prince George, 6, Princess Charlotte, 4, and 20-month-old Prince Louis. “She’s already stretched pretty thin, and now she’s really worried about how she’ll juggle the extra workload on top of her family life,” said the source.
> 
> And while much has been made of how Prince William feels about his brother leaving the royal family, the royal source says Kate’s feelings about Harry are contributing to her anxiety. The pair once enjoyed a close friendship. “She misses him and fears she’ll never be close to him again,” the insider said, noting that it’s made all the more complicated by Kate’s relationship (or lack thereof) with Meghan.
> 
> However, Kate is getting a lot of comfort and support from William during this reportedly difficult phase. According to the insider, “He’s making sure that the time they spend together is extra special and is planning romantic dinners and weekend getaways for them.”
> 
> Still, as the world has come to learn about Kate since she became a part of the royal family, she’s not one to lose her composure.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/kate-middleton-struggling-cope-wake-155654734.html
> 
> This is geniunely the most we've seen of Kate in the last 9 years. I hope she keeps up this pace of work



This is the work of a comedy or science fiction writer, right?  I think she is over the moon that the Meghan headache is on the other side of the planet.


----------



## Flatsy

gracekelly said:


> This is the work of a comedy or science fiction writer, right? I think she is over the moon that the Meghan headache is on the other side of the planet.


No kidding.  Now she no longer has to worry about Harry and Meghan coming around to scream at her for not being nice enough.  No more repeatedly reaching out to Meghan, only to have Meghan keep telling the press that nobody in the family calls her.

I'm guessing Meghan *will* reappear in the UK to wreck Kate's enjoyment of Wimbledon, because Wimbledon is one of the few things Meghan seems to like about the UK and being royal.


----------



## gracekelly

Flatsy said:


> No kidding.  Now she no longer has to worry about Harry and Meghan coming around to scream at her for not being nice enough.  No more repeatedly reaching out to Meghan, only to have Meghan keep telling the press that nobody in the family calls her.
> 
> I'm guessing Meghan *will* reappear in the UK to wreck Kate's enjoyment of Wimbledon, because Wimbledon is one of the few things Meghan seems to like about the UK and being royal.


Kate will be in the Royal box. The person wearing jeans will be sitting elsewhere


----------



## gracekelly

bag-mania said:


> The other royals will have to take up the slack from those who were ALL TALK but did absolutely nothing to back up all their big claims.


Wonder if the Gloucester’s retirement will be postponed. They have been loyal members of the firm and worked hard to get that 21 room apartment all those years ago.  Nothing for nothing. I don’t recall them saying that they were going to hit the ground running or shine lights anyplace


----------



## MCF

maryg1 said:


> BRF members are so definitely racist, yep



The pictures you posted of Meghan and Charles together are wonderful.  He looks very fatherly and gentle towards her.


----------



## gracekelly

MCF said:


> The pictures you posted of Meghan and Charles together are wonderful.  He looks very fatherly and gentle towards her.


Charles was just great at the wedding with Meghan and Doria. You could feel the genuine kindness radiating from him that day.


----------



## LittleStar88

gracekelly said:


> Charles was just great at the wedding with Meghan and Doria. You could feel the genuine kindness radiating from him that day.



truly wonderful of him. He scored points in my book for how he treated both of them.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Duchess of Cambridge-backed charity The Art Room set to close*

*

*

A children's mental health charity supported by the Duchess of Cambridge is to close.

The duchess became patron of The Art Room in Oxford in 2012.

The charity, which uses art therapy to help boost children's confidence and self esteem, had since expanded to cover eight schools in Oxfordshire, London, and Edinburgh.

Parent charity Place2Be blamed financial pressures and shrinking school budgets.

The Art Room employs 34 staff, and at least half of them will be made redundant.

In a statement Place2Be, which merged with The Art Room in 2018, said the charity was not financially sustainable, "particularly in an environment where school budgets are under pressure".

*'Vital service'*
The Art Room will operate in its current format until the end of March, and then all eight of its facilities will close.

"Our teams are working with school staff to identify alternative support for children who have previously accessed our services," the statement said.

When the duchess's choice of charities was announced in 2012, St James's Palace said they reflected her interests in the arts, promotion of outdoor activity, and supporting people in need of all ages.

Emmy O'Shaughnessy, from Oxford arts charity the Ark T Centre, said she was "really shocked" to hear of the closure.

*She said the Ark T Centre was teaming up with fellow charity Raw Workshop to try and raise £50,000 to continue "vital" services that are provided by The Art Room in the local area. *

She added: "I feel really passionately that The Art Room makes a massive difference to children and young people who aren't getting that kind of support in other areas because of the lack of resource."

Kensington Palace has been contacted for comment.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-oxfordshire-51308708


----------



## maryg1

It’s not an opinion anymore, it has become a mission apparently


----------



## mia55

maryg1 said:


> It’s not an opinion anymore, it has become a mission apparently


I wonder if it’s MM herself or someone on her payroll


----------



## mrsinsyder

maryg1 said:


> It’s not an opinion anymore, it has become a mission apparently


I don’t understand why it’s allowed to continue. I guess it really does prove the Markles have become irrelevant though.

Sad to take glee in something that was helping people closing just to take a dig at Kate. It’s what I’ve come to expect I guess.


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> I don’t understand why it’s allowed to continue.
> 
> Sad to take glee in something that was helping people closing just to take a dig at Kate. It’s what I’ve come to expect I guess.



First of all, I'm simply posting what's being reported - you're free to utilize the ignore button if my posts bother you.

Secondly, I am not "taking glee in a charity closing" however I am curious as to how Kate hasn't been able to do more for this charity? From what I've read, The Art Room was one of Kate's first announced patronages. She last visited the Art Room back in February 24, 2016. In January 2018, the Art Room merged with Place2Be as it was struggling with finances. Now, doesn't Kate have an art history degree? Why couldn't she figure out a way to leverage her degree and title to sustain this charity? She could have auctioned off or teamed up with a retailer to sell copies of her photography or drawings to raise the £50,000 needed, right?! What a missed opportunity.

Prince Charles once raised more than £2m for a charity by auctioning off his watercolour paintings. Princess Diana used to raise money for charities by auctioning off some of her clothing. With Meghan's two patronages, when the community kitchen didn't have funds to operate daily, she raised money with a cookbook and they now operate 7 days a week. When the women at SmartWorks didn't have the basic staple wardrobe pieces for job interviews, she made a one-for-one capsule collection.

Sometimes photo ops are not enough -you need to have a forward thinking plan to secure finances for these charities and one needs to actually visit them more than once per year. It's disappointing that Kate's last visit to Place2Be was on February 5, 2019.


----------



## gracekelly

maryg1 said:


> It’s not an opinion anymore, it has become a mission apparently


More like Mission Impossible on this thread


----------



## lalame

If the charity wasn’t financially sustainable, that might make sense that it closes. One off fundraising heroics can’t be relied upon for any charity and if they didn’t think they could get a steady stream to stand in their own feet... that’s just a very precarious position for any charity. No one donor or board member, much less someone as busy a Kate, can reasonably be expected fo be the only one keeping an organization alive in perpetuity.


----------



## Swanky

Ughh... AGAIN, discuss the royals not members!


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## eunaddict

hellosunshine said:


> What's there to be jealous of? Her personality? She's bland and a stultifying bore. Her body/weight? She's so dangerously thin and looks unwell. Her work ethic? She has provided little substance over the past 10+ years and has the moniker 'Duchess Dolittle' for a reason. Kate bears no qualities to be jealous of.


Didn't know you were personal friends with Kate.

Also seriously, can we please stop commenting and criticizing other womens' bodies? As long as she's healthy per her medical advisers, let's leave body shaming out of this? Women get enough of that crap from so many other sources, we should be able to expect better from other women.

As for doing little, the RBF has come out already to say that the reason for so few duties early on was they understood the importance of having her around to raise all 3 of the young kiddies and that now they're all attending/about to attend school, she will naturally take on more roles. 

Besides, going slow and steady beats flaming out in a burning wreck anyway - the arrogance (and the big brags before even taking up any mantle) of a hare, always comes before a fall...


----------



## eunaddict

hellosunshine said:


> You know - after the departure of the other couple from "the firm", I sorta had a feeling that the Cambridges would meet and interact with a lot more Black and Brown people in the initial first few months than they have in their ENTIRE lives. *It's interesting that I wasn't wrong*. Looking through photos from this week, you start to notice that there's a strategically placed Black and Brown child in most of her pictures. I do not appreciate that they're being used as props in this manner - just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4652963



Not even true, and clearly wrong. Look at this set of photos from 2013. She has always loved children, and it never seemed like race/color/culture/country mattered to her when it came to kids (and I'm sure it's the same with adults, but her joy at being around children seems pretty clear in every photo she's in with them).

https://www.popsugar.com.au/celebrity/Kate-Middleton-Prince-William-Pictures-Kids-30714493


----------



## lalame

For some levity now... Ex-royal chef makes (apparently) Kate's favorite dessert - sticky toffee pudding. He mentions she and William don't have their own chefs and love to cook.


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> First of all, I'm simply posting what's being reported - you're free to utilize the ignore button if my posts bother you.
> 
> Secondly, I am not "taking glee in a charity closing" however I am curious as to how Kate hasn't been able to do more for this charity? From what I've read, The Art Room was one of Kate's first announced patronages. She last visited the Art Room back in February 24, 2016. In January 2018, the Art Room merged with Place2Be as it was struggling with finances. Now, doesn't Kate have an art history degree? Why couldn't she figure out a way to leverage her degree and title to sustain this charity? She could have auctioned off or teamed up with a retailer to sell copies of her photography or drawings to raise the £50,000 needed, right?! What a missed opportunity.
> 
> Prince Charles once raised more than £2m for a charity by auctioning off his watercolour paintings. Princess Diana used to raise money for charities by auctioning off some of her clothing. With Meghan's two patronages, when the community kitchen didn't have funds to operate daily, she raised money with a cookbook and they now operate 7 days a week. When the women at SmartWorks didn't have the basic staple wardrobe pieces for job interviews, she made a one-for-one capsule collection.
> 
> Sometimes photo ops are not enough -you need to have a forward thinking plan to secure finances for these charities and one needs to actually visit them more than once per year. It's disappointing that Kate's last visit to Place2Be was on February 5, 2019.



And Meghan completely took off abandoned her charities and patronages... 

Kate is doing just fine. She has a full plate to manage. Maybe with less MM drama 2020 will allow more focus on what and who really matters.


----------



## Sharont2305

Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have arrived at the BAFTAs. She's in a McQueen gown she wore in Malaysia in 2012


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have arrived at the BAFTAs. She's in a McQueen gown she wore in Malaysia in 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4655522


Have to admit, I am not crazy about the dress.  Don't like the necklace and earrings  with it at all.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I like the dress a lot, but agree the necklace and earrings do not work at all!


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Have to admit, I am not crazy about the dress.  Don't like the necklace and earrings  with it at all.


I like it but, to me, it looks exactly what it was, a gown to wear in the far East rather than the BAFTAs


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> I like it but, to me, it looks exactly what it was, a gown to wear in the far East rather than the BAFTAs


Yes exactly.  Well, it is very theatrical


----------



## gracekelly

Just wanted to say that the Duke of Cambridge is looking very good in the last few pictures that have been taken of him.  Getting better looking lol!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m normally not a big fan of her wardrobe but I LOVE that dress. I might have done different jewellery but it isn’t awful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ He looks good in a suit/tux! He's often dressed a little casually IMO.


----------



## Daneela

Love that she shows care about environment (by wearing again a gown, as she did many times before with various clothing) without screaming on the megaphone how she is going to change the world.


----------



## Sharont2305

I think the theme of the night for everyone was to wear sustainable clothing


----------



## Clearblueskies

She looks great, I like the dress.  William looking sharp too!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The theme of the night was sustainable fashion.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I don’t love it. She looks nice in VCA though!


----------



## Chloe302225

When she first wore the dress in 2012 and now.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Wow she looks incredible for seven years later.


----------



## lalame

I don't love the VCA with that dress... too loud. But of course she looks beautiful as usual.

Have we seen her wearing VCA before? I would've thought that may appear too luxurious for royals.


----------



## redney

Like the dress but the earrings and necklace are fighting against it.


----------



## Chloe302225

lalame said:


> I don't love the VCA with that dress... too loud. But of course she looks beautiful as usual.
> 
> Have we seen her wearing VCA before? I would've thought that may appear too luxurious for royals.


Kate hasn't been seen wearing VCA but Camilla has multiple pieces from the brand and wears them frequently.


----------



## gracekelly

mrsinsyder said:


> I don’t love it. She looks nice in VCA though!


I thought that it was VCA and was kind of surprised.  You don't usually see her wearing such branded jewelry.  It must belong to her personally as well.


----------



## mrsinsyder

lalame said:


> I don't love the VCA with that dress... too loud. But of course she looks beautiful as usual.
> 
> Have we seen her wearing VCA before? I would've thought that may appear too luxurious for royals.


Like above, I’ve seen them on Camilla. Kate has worn a Chanel bag before. I like seeing her in classic luxury pieces - they’re not just some trendy fad pieces.


----------



## Clearblueskies

gracekelly said:


> I thought that it was VCA and was kind of surprised.  You don't usually see her wearing such branded jewelry.  It must belong to her personally as well.


I wonder if it was a birthday pressie


----------



## Tivo

Dress is beautiful on her. But she should’ve done without the necklace


----------



## gracekelly

Clearblueskies said:


> I wonder if it was a birthday pressie


Good point and fit in with the vintage aspect.  Her parents might have given this set to her.


----------



## gracekelly

mrsinsyder said:


> Like above, I’ve seen them on Camilla. Kate has worn a Chanel bag before. I like seeing her in classic luxury pieces - they’re not just some trendy fad pieces.


Yes and she wore a customized RTW Chanel suit as well a couple of years ago.  She did wear the bag recently.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## threadbender

I kind of like the look. The jewelry almost mimics the shapes in the dress. 
I think she looks beautiful, regal and yet, relatable. A difficult task, I would think.
jmho


----------



## Sharont2305

Isn't it nice to see a couple look so happy in themselves without the need to cling on to each other to prove they're in love?


----------



## Bag*Snob

I like her entire look.


----------



## Sharont2305

https://t.co/8JFv5JM0Bo

This is funny


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4655632
> View attachment 4655633
> View attachment 4655634
> View attachment 4655635
> View attachment 4655636
> View attachment 4655637
> View attachment 4655638


even Will looks pretty good in his tux


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I like the dress, but not fond of the Alhambra set with it (but I'm not super fond of the Alhambra stuff anyway). Also, how does she still fit into the dress three kids later, I don't even have children and I know I can't fit into stuff I bought 8 years ago.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> https://t.co/8JFv5JM0Bo
> 
> This is funny



What did William say?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

A better picture to show Kate's right hand ring.


----------



## youngster

I love how she wore her hair, the back of it is stunning.  I would have probably left off the necklace and just worn the earrings. Not my favorite look of hers, but still quite lovely and I like that she found something from 8+ years ago to wear, not just last year.  

Will's comment in his speech at the BAFTA's was pretty funny:
_"I must admit I don’t know whether I should be proud, or slightly alarmed, about the number of winners over the last decade who have portrayed members of my own family."_


----------



## jcnc

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4655741
> 
> 
> A better picture to show Kate's right hand ring.


Love her hair. Not a huge fan of the dress, the neckline or the arm length . William looks good in a suit/tux


----------



## Lounorada

The dress is beautiful and looks great on her. IMO, the necklace is too much for the dress, it's fighting for attention rather than complimenting it. I also don't like this hairstyle with this dress, would have looked better with a more simple dress. I think she would have looked great tonight with her hair down with some old-hollywood style bouncy waves/curls.

I love that she re-wore an old dress rather than having some new expensive (sustainable) couture dress made especially.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I love this dress, but I loved it the first time, too. I think re-wearing is very normal/acceptable, but I guess (for me) less so when it's a an event like this. I think re-wearing jeans, a blazer, top, etc. is better than re-wearing a gown. Gowns are just so much more recognizable and when you go to events like this I think a new one is best. It's still a great dress.


----------



## queennadine

Not crazy about the dress. But she looks beautiful and that jewelry!


----------



## pixiejenna

Not big on the dress I think if it didn’t have the trim around the bust and line down the front it would look so much better. I think that the VCA was ment to mimic the flowers on the dress the necklace looks a bit busy I feel like the earrings alone would have been a better jewelry choice.


----------



## lazeny

The dress is beautiful on it's own and it works when paired with a simple set of jewels. The VCA is gorgeous but it's loud and clashes with the dress.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lazeny said:


> The dress is beautiful on it's own and it works when paired with a simple set of jewels. The VCA is gorgeous but it's loud and clashes with the dress.



I could even see it with something bold, but then it would have to be something mimicking the dress...e.g. elaborate Middle Eastern gold jewelry.


----------



## floatinglili

I love the dress ir looks absolutely smashing on her and it’s fun to see her looking a little bit sexy. I also think it was a fantastic observance of the theme. 
Regarding the jewels, I think they look incredible. Okay so Hollywood often hides its wealth from the plebs by stripping back the jewels on the red carpet. But Kate isn’t Hollywood. 
If the future queen cannot wear a necklace and a set of earrings at the same time, who on the planet can? Royalty and jewellery belong together and the neckline screams out for something. She looks regal and sexy and light-hearted and even a little bit arty while name dropping designers and still observing the theme. I say very well played!


----------



## Daneela

If I understand correctly, eventually it seems that only Cate followed the dress code, and wore a previously used dress.
Kind of disappointing, especially in Roony Mara’s case, who could join her partner’s decision...


----------



## Jayne1

They were asked to recycle a dress in order to support the sustainable fashion movement.

Kate was in the minority in re-wearing a dress.  Some wore designers who said they were using sustainable products for new gowns and others just ignored the dress code entirely.

I didn't like the necklace, it looked like a RHoBV to me.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Reading another forum and notice I come across the same posts, with the same pictures, that are posted here. I've been around forums for as long as I can remember and I've never seen something quite like that. 

Are there coordinated anti-Will and Kate smear campaigns? I haven't followed them closely for very long but wonder if anyone here has seen this.


----------



## hellosunshine

lalame said:


> One off fundraising heroics can’t be relied upon for any charity and if they didn’t think they could get a steady stream to stand in their own feet... that’s just a very precarious position for any charity. No one donor or board member, much less someone as busy a Kate, can reasonably be expected fo be the only one keeping an organization alive in perpetuity.



What? As a royal patron, your single and most important job is to elevate and bring publicity to your patronages. Through your personal contacts and prestige*,* you help them to build up their resources, raise their profile, and increase their profits so they're able to assist more people. If Kate is preoccupied with "busy work" unseen (which I assume you're implying by stating  "much less someone as busy a Kate") - what's the point of having royal support?



eunaddict said:


> Also seriously, can we please stop commenting and criticizing other womens' bodies? As long as she's healthy per her medical advisers, let's leave body shaming out of this?



I'm not body shaming her - I was responding to someone who implied I was jealous of her. There is nothing to be jealous of; however I am concerned for her. She's very, very thin and it doesn’t look well. Has she ever been this thin? This is a serious question.







eunaddict said:


> Not even true, and clearly wrong.
> 
> https://www.popsugar.com.au/celebrity/Kate-Middleton-Prince-William-Pictures-Kids-30714493



My point still stands. This is a compilation from pre-2013.



Daneela said:


> Love that she shows care about environment (*by wearing again a gown, as she did many times before with various clothing*).



Yes, it's nice. At least this time, it's far more appropriate than when she first wore it in 2012. The gown was last worn to a formal state dinner in a very conservative country where all women surrounding her were covered up. A little tone-deaf to wear such a low cut neck line to this gathering.







Sharont2305 said:


> Isn't it nice to see a couple look so happy in themselves without the need to cling on to each other to prove they're in love?



Cling? This couple's known for flinching away from the others touch.


----------



## youngster

hellosunshine said:


> Cling? This couple's known for flinching away from the others touch.



And yet, they've somehow managed to have 3 adorable children.


----------



## hellosunshine

youngster said:


> And yet, they've somehow managed to have 3 adorable children.



The flinch seen round the world was oddly after the birth of the third child, which William didn't want. But sure why not.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> the birth of the third child, which William didn't want.



Where does this opinion come from? That's a cold, cruel thing to say about a child.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> What? As a royal patron, your single and most important job is to elevate and bring publicity to your patronages. Through your personal contacts and prestige*,* you help them to build up their resources, raise their profile, and increase their profits so they're able to assist more people. If Kate is preoccupied with "busy work" unseen (which I assume you're implying by stating  "much less someone as busy a Kate") - what's the point of having royal support?


A Royal’s single most important job is to support the Crown.  A key point Meghan completely failed to grasp, and one of the reasons she’s made such a mess of things.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> The flinch seen round the world was oddly after the birth of the third child, which William didn't want. But sure why not.


What flinch?


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> The flinch seen round the world was oddly after the birth of the third child, which William didn't want. But sure why not.


It was Harry not William that was prattling on about only having 2 kids maximum


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sharont2305 said:


> What flinch?


Lol the silly TV show thing where Kate moved at the same moment Will touched her so they're:

obviously getting divorced
despise each other
Will is a cheater
Kate is too skinny
their kids are unwanted
Will created the Coronavirus to get revenge on Harry because he's so jealous of him
George will start WWIII
whatever else the Markle crowd is spinning it as


----------



## Sharont2305

mrsinsyder said:


> Lol the silly TV show thing where Kate moved at the same moment Will touched her so they're:
> 
> obviously getting divorced
> despise each other
> Will is a cheater
> Kate is too skinny
> their kids are unwanted
> Will created the Coronavirus to get revenge on Harry because he's so jealous of him
> George will start WWIII
> whatever else the Markle crowd is spinning it as


Ah, the one that was filmed 18 months after Louis was born. Yeah, she must still be mad at William.

There was no flinch, like you said, she moved.

[emoji849]


----------



## Clearblueskies

mrsinsyder said:


> Lol the silly TV show thing where Kate moved at the same moment Will touched her so they're:
> 
> obviously getting divorced
> despise each other
> Will is a cheater
> Kate is too skinny
> their kids are unwanted
> Will created the Coronavirus to get revenge on Harry because he's so jealous of him
> George will start WWIII
> whatever else the Markle crowd is spinning it as


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sharont2305 said:


> Ah, the one that was filmed 18 months after Louis was born. Yeah, she must still be mad at William.
> 
> There was no flinch, like you said, she moved.
> 
> [emoji849]


So unloved


----------



## V0N1B2

mrsinsyder said:


> Lol the silly TV show thing where Kate moved at the same moment Will touched her so they're:
> 
> obviously getting divorced
> despise each other
> Will is a cheater
> Kate is too skinny
> their kids are unwanted
> Will created the Coronavirus to get revenge on Harry because he's so jealous of him
> George will start WWIII
> whatever else the Markle crowd is spinning it as


Oh come on now, that's ridicu....


> Will created the Coronavirus to get revenge on Harry because he's so jealous of him


Oh wait, nevermind, yeah that one is totally true


----------



## Clearblueskies

mrsinsyder said:


> So unloved


Louis is latest one to shove H down a place, hence the venom.  Let’s hope they have another!


----------



## mrsinsyder

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh come on now, that's ridicu....
> 
> Oh wait, nevermind, yeah that one is totally true


The REAL reason they fled to Canada is because (secretly) Meghan has a PhD in epidemiology and she's working on the cure right now!



Clearblueskies said:


> Louis is latest one to shove H down a place, hence the venom.  Let’s hope they have another!



Good point, I forget about Harry in the line of succession


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> Where does this opinion come from?



It's not an opinion. William expressed his feelings to want two kids and was content to stop there then Kate got pregnant again.



Clearblueskies said:


> A Royal’s single most important job is to support the Crown.  A key point Meghan completely failed to grasp, and one of the reasons she’s made such a mess of things.



If the family showed an ounce of support towards her, she wouldn't have left. When 72 members of Parliament write an open letter in support of you and show solidarity with you while your "new family" continues to sit on their hands...it's time to pack up.



Clearblueskies said:


> It was Harry not William that was prattling on about only having 2 kids maximum



No, they have both said this at one point or another.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> No, they have both said this at one point or another.
> 
> View attachment 4656364


Lola, in 2012, eight years ago, he said they were "thinking about having two."

This is not at all him saying Louis was unwanted, but go ahead.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> If the family showed an ounce of support towards her, she wouldn't have left. When 72 members of Parliament write an open letter in support of you and show solidarity with you while your "new family" continues to sit on their hands...it's time to pack up.
> 
> View attachment 4656364


You are joking right?!!  The family could not have been more supportive or tolerant of this couple.  And the family continues to support them despite all.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Prince William and Kate Middleton to carry out rare joint engagement with Charles and Camilla *




The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will carry out a rare joint engagement with the Prince of Wales and the Duchess of Cornwall next week, according to the diary entries on Prince Charles' website. The foursome will visit the Defence Medical Rehabilitation Centre Stanford Hall in Loughborough together on Tuesday 11 February. The entry says that Charles, Camilla, William and Kate will meet patients and staff during the visit.

https://www.hellomagazine.com/royal...ngagement-prince-charles-duchess-of-cornwall/


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> If the family showed an ounce of support towards her, she wouldn't have left. When 72 members of Parliament write an open letter in support of you and show solidarity with you while your "new family" continues to sit on their hands...it's time to pack up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656364



And what exactly did Meghan do to fit in and support her new family?  Oh, that's right. She used a royal visit to Africa as a personal platform so she could blink her big, weepy doe eyes and whine about how hard she has it.


----------



## Clearblueskies

mrsinsyder said:


> Lola, in 2012, eight years ago, he said they were "thinking about having two."
> 
> This is not at all him saying Louis was unwanted, but go ahead.


This article dates back to before they even had George.  What kind of twisted logic takes a comment from a man hoping to have a family of 2 kids and makes out it mean he regrets the 3rd child?


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> Lola, in 2012, eight years ago, he said they were "thinking about having two."
> *
> This is not at all him saying Louis was unwanted, but go ahead.*



William was clear in his wish to have two kids and to stop. He didn't want a third child but got a third anyway. That's simply a fact.



Clearblueskies said:


> This article dates back to before they even had George.  What kind of twisted logic takes a comment from a man hoping to have a family of 2 kids and makes out it mean he regrets the 3rd child?



I didn't use the term "regret". I was very clear to say that he wasn't personally banking on bringing another child into this world. He would've been content with two - afterall this was a desire and a wish of his. Btw, let's disengage from the faux outrage and twisting of words here.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> William was clear in his wish to have two kids and to stop. He didn't want a third child but got a third anyway. That's simply a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use the term "regret". I was very clear to say that he wasn't personally banking on bringing another child into this world. He would've been content with two - afterall this was a desire and a wish of his. Btw, let's disengage from the faux outrage and twisting of words here.


I didn’t realise he’d confided in you


----------



## Sharont2305

I wasn't intending to have any children, ever.
Now, I have one. Did I change my mind? Yes
Do I regret it? No, absolutely not
People are allowed to change their minds in growing their family.


Actually, a reason for having a third child in their case may be a good thing. There's two spares, who, when George becomes King, will have each other. We know all to well what can happen when there is one spare, don't we?


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> William was clear in his wish to have two kids and to stop. He didn't want a third child but got a third anyway. That's simply a fact.


Can you post where that fact has been stated, that he unequivocally only wanted two kids and didn’t want Louis?


----------



## threadbender

I finally gave up. lol

Looks like the BRF is able to complete its obligations. Too bad they were left in the lurch, somewhat but, appear to be doing well.
Kate is the epitome of class and perfect for her position. She may have had a few missteps along the way but certainly learned and wanted to succeed with William. Not outshine or outperform him. Nice to see a couple like that.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge's open letter to mark the start of Children's Mental Health Week.


----------



## lalame

hellosunshine said:


> What? As a royal patron, your single and most important job is to elevate and bring publicity to your patronages. Through your personal contacts and prestige*,* you help them to build up their resources, raise their profile, and increase their profits so they're able to assist more people. If Kate is preoccupied with "busy work" unseen (which I assume you're implying by stating  "much less someone as busy a Kate") - what's the point of having royal support?



The point of having royal support is that it HELPS you fundraise, not that their support is the only thing keeping you alive and once it stops you go out of business. Unless it's their foundation, non-profits can't survive on just ONE person's support if they don't have a sustainable business model. Not to mention the royals have _hundreds_ of charities they patronize each (they are all obviously busy and it is very much "seen"), so I don't think it's reasonable to expect them to keep any one charity afloat entirely on their own shoulders. That's the work of a full-time dedicated fundraising team. Speaking as a previous fundraiser.


----------



## hellosunshine

* Children’s cancer centre opened by Wills and Kate at risk of closure *




A children's cancer hospital opened by the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge has been threatened with closure.

The Royal Marsden may be forced to shut or relocate paediatric services from its Sutton site after safety concerns were accepted by NHS England.

*The Oak Centre cost £18 million to build and was funded by private donations, including £3.5 million from the Teenage Cancer Trust. *

It has 31 beds and aimed to become the leading paediatric cancer centre in Europe. It provides about 11,000 episodes of care to children each year.

At present, children receiving cancer therapy at Sutton who become seriously ill must be transferred by specialist ambulance to St George’s hospital, eight miles away in Tooting.

Twenty-one children were transferred to St George’s in 2018/19. The Marsden said there had not been any safety issues, but paediatricians at St George’s said the system was “by no means ideal” as it led to children being “shuttled” between hospitals and medical teams.

The review was conducted by the Government’s former national cancer director, Professor Sir Mike Richards. He said: “I have concluded that, from now onwards, principal treatment centres must be co-located with a paediatric intensive care unit."

There have been no serious recent incidents reported.

However the geographical separation of the sites does, in my view, pose a risk to safety. "I don’t believe this situation should be allowed to continue longer than is absolutely necessary.”

Health chiefs must decide whether to move the Marsden’s children‘s cancer services to the Evelina London hospital, in Lambeth, to St George’s, or to build a PICU beside the Oak Centre to enable the Marsden to remain in Sutton.

Cancer surgeon Lord Darzi, a member of the NHS England board, questioned whether uprooting the Marsden would help more than a handful of children a year.

He also questioned the impact on the Institute of Cancer Research, which is expanding it's Sutton base.

But the Teenage Cancer Trust described Sir Mike’s proposals as a “great step forward”.

Dr Nicholas Van As, medical director at the Marsden, said: “The Care Quality Commission recently assessed our children’s service as ‘good’ for safety and ‘outstanding’ for caring.

“If the NHS now wishes to commission and fund a different model of service for children and young people, it should demonstrate that any proposed changes will provide a better service for children with cancer and their families.”

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/news/news...e-opened-by-wills-and-kate-at-risk-of-closure


----------



## eunaddict

hellosunshine said:


> My point still stands. This is a compilation from pre-2013.



I must have misunderstood your first post where you stated that you had made a prediction that the Cambridges would photographed more with "black and brown" children after H&M left the family firm. 



hellosunshine said:


> You know - after the departure of the other couple from "the firm", *I sorta had a feeling that the Cambridges would meet and interact with a lot more Black and Brown people in the initial first few months than they have in their ENTIRE lives.* It's interesting that I wasn't wrong. *Looking through photos from this week, you start to notice that there's a strategically placed Black and Brown child in most of her pictures.* I do not appreciate that they're being used as props in this manner - just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4652963



I linked a compilation from 2013 (and prior) to show that they have both met with, interacted with and been photographed with children and adults of all shades and colors and cultural backgrounds, since even before MM was a blip on Harry's radar; as evidence that what you believe you were right in predicting is in fact, factually inaccurate and wrong. You cannot claim that they're suddenly being photographed more with minority children post-meghaxit when there are tons of photos existing before 2020 of them with minority children. 

I don't quite see how your point (as bolded) still stands.


----------



## Clearblueskies

eunaddict said:


> I must have misunderstood your first post where you stated that you had made a prediction that the Cambridges would photographed more with "black and brown" children after H&M left the family firm.
> 
> 
> 
> I linked a compilation from 2013 (and prior) to show that they have both met with, interacted with and been photographed with children and adults of all shades and colors and cultural backgrounds, since even before MM was a blip on Harry's radar; as evidence that what you believe you were right in predicting is in fact, factually inaccurate and wrong. You cannot claim that they're suddenly being photographed more with minority children post-meghaxit when there are tons of photos existing before 2020 of them with minority children.
> 
> I don't quite see how your point (as bolded) still stands.


Well said


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lalame said:


> The point of having royal support is that it HELPS you fundraise, not that their support is the only thing keeping you alive and once it stops you go out of business. Unless it's their foundation, non-profits can't survive on just ONE person's support if they don't have a sustainable business model. Not to mention the royals have _hundreds_ of charities they patronize each (they are all obviously busy and it is very much "seen"), so I don't think it's reasonable to expect them to keep any one charity afloat entirely on their own shoulders. That's the work of a full-time dedicated fundraising team. Speaking as a previous fundraiser.



"I have my - very opinionated, but unfounded - opinions, please don't confuse me with facts".


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hellosunshine said:


> * Children’s cancer centre opened by Wills and Kate at risk of closure *



So what now...it's Kate's fault the founders didn't think logistics through? This is starting to get slightly boring.


----------



## mrsinsyder

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So what now...it's Kate's fault the founders didn't think logistics through? This is starting to get slightly boring.


Glee at a Children’s Cancer center closing? It doesn’t get much lower than that. Wow.


----------



## mia55

I’m so glad there’s an ignore feature in this forum to ignore the ignorance


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mrsinsyder said:


> Glee at a Children’s Cancer center closing? It doesn’t get much lower than that. Wow.


Publicly insisting a father "didn't want" his child is pretty up there.


----------



## bag-mania

You all have more discipline than I do by using the ignore feature. I am in the royals threads for the crazy and I don't want to miss even one post.


----------



## Sharont2305

bag-mania said:


> You all have more discipline than I do by using the ignore feature. I am in the royals threads for the crazy and I don't want to miss even one post.


Lol, I'm the same


----------



## LittleStar88

Sharont2305 said:


> Lol, I'm the same





bag-mania said:


> You all have more discipline than I do by using the ignore feature. I am in the royals threads for the crazy and I don't want to miss even one post.



Meeee tooooooo! I love having a good eye roll moment. 

I love how happy Kate and Will look...


----------



## mrsinsyder

bag-mania said:


> You all have more discipline than I do by using the ignore feature. I am in the royals threads for the crazy and I don't want to miss even one post.



Same, though it makes me wonder about the TOS. 

Plus the ignore feature doesn’t help much when quotes are used.  

Will and Kate had another appearance today! They looked adorable.


----------



## Swanky

And AGAIN, discuss the royals, not the members!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge begin a day of engagements today in Wales.


----------



## gracekelly

Hate to use the word adorable, but they look adorable together. They truly look like they enjoy the joint appearances.


----------



## threadbender

mia55 said:


> I’m so glad there’s an ignore feature in this forum to ignore the ignorance


Agree although, I sometimes get confused at posts, now, because I am obviously missing some context!
On topic, William and Kate seem so at ease. I know they are dealing with a lot but still are out there, doing their job, and doing it well. Props.


----------



## Gimmethebag

What I respect about William and Kate is that they don’t rely on mouthpiece “insiders” or “friends” to talk about how hardworking they are. They show up and do the damn thing.


----------



## mia55

Agree, they let their work speak instead of showing crocodile tears everywhere.


----------



## youngster

I love Kate's red croc Mulberry bag!


----------



## jcnc

I love Kate’s coats and dresses. But I wish she would start wearing knee length stuff again. It really suited her. She has only beers wearing tea-length lately .


----------



## rcy

gracekelly said:


> Hate to use the word adorable, but they look adorable together. They truly look like they enjoy the joint appearances.



totally. and i hate to say this, but i really wish william would buzz his hair so it's not _quite _so obvious that he's thinning a bit.


----------



## skarsbabe

Great pics of them, just noticed he doesn't wear his wedding band though! Not a positive or negative, just a comment. Wonder why!


----------



## bag-mania

skarsbabe said:


> Great pics of them, just noticed he doesn't wear his wedding band though! Not a positive or negative, just a comment. Wonder why!



He has never worn one. I guess he doesn't like jewelry of any kind since doesn't seem to wear anything else either.
And it's not like everyone on the planet doesn't already know he's married.


----------



## Sharont2305

skarsbabe said:


> Great pics of them, just noticed he doesn't wear his wedding band though! Not a positive or negative, just a comment. Wonder why!


He never has worn one, he didn't receive one from Catherine


----------



## glamourous1098

skarsbabe said:


> Great pics of them, just noticed he doesn't wear his wedding band though! Not a positive or negative, just a comment. Wonder why!


I believe that wedding rings for men are not the norm in the UK.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

I hope whatever they went through (if anything at all) that now they are okay because they look really happy.


----------



## Sharont2305

glamourous1098 said:


> I believe that wedding rings for men are not the norm in the UK.


They are very popular here in the UK. Quite a lot of men do


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate Middleton and Prince William Were Super Pissed About Andrew and Harry Jokes at the BAFTAs*

*

*

Okay, so you know how Prince William and Kate Middleton attended the BAFTAs and had to sit through Brad Pitt making a joke about Prince Harry leaving the royal family during his acceptance speech? Yeah, well apparently they weren't here for it—and they were also very much not here for Rebel Wilson's joke about Prince Andrew.

According to sources who spoke to Fox News' Neil Sean, “The feedback is that many of the stars stepped out of line in front of the patron, which is the Duke of Cambridge." The person who “offended the most” was Rebel Wilson, who made a pretty mild joke about both Prince Andrew and Prince Harry, saying “It is really great to be here at the Royal Andrew… uh, Royal Harry, no, at this royal palace place."

As you can see in the above video, William and Kate _are_ smiling, but still look pretty uncomfortable. But the thing is, apparently their reaction shots were edited? “This was not met with the smiling faces that you saw on the final edited version of the show," Sean said. "A mole also told me that to ensure that the royals are not embarrassed or made fun of again at such a prestigious event like this one... they will have a ‘moral clause’ inserted into their acceptance agreement ensuring that due reverence is given to the royal couple who gave their time and support to such a wonderful celebration of film and is respected."

Yikes.

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...n-prince-william-pissed-baftas-jokes-editing/

I guess if you gotta have a ‘moral clause’ to ensure your “due reverence” is paid, then clearly the reverence is not there to begin with.


----------



## LibbyRuth

hellosunshine said:


> *Kate Middleton and Prince William Were Super Pissed About Andrew and Harry Jokes at the BAFTAs*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4658871
> *
> 
> Okay, so you know how Prince William and Kate Middleton attended the BAFTAs and had to sit through Brad Pitt making a joke about Prince Harry leaving the royal family during his acceptance speech? Yeah, well apparently they weren't here for it—and they were also very much not here for Rebel Wilson's joke about Prince Andrew.
> 
> According to sources who spoke to Fox News' Neil Sean, “The feedback is that many of the stars stepped out of line in front of the patron, which is the Duke of Cambridge." The person who “offended the most” was Rebel Wilson, who made a pretty mild joke about both Prince Andrew and Prince Harry, saying “It is really great to be here at the Royal Andrew… uh, Royal Harry, no, at this royal palace place."
> 
> As you can see in the above video, William and Kate _are_ smiling, but still look pretty uncomfortable. But the thing is, apparently their reaction shots were edited? “This was not met with the smiling faces that you saw on the final edited version of the show," Sean said. "A mole also told me that to ensure that the royals are not embarrassed or made fun of again at such a prestigious event like this one... they will have a ‘moral clause’ inserted into their acceptance agreement ensuring that due reverence is given to the royal couple who gave their time and support to such a wonderful celebration of film and is respected."
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...n-prince-william-pissed-baftas-jokes-editing/
> 
> I guess if you gotta have a ‘moral clause’ to ensure your “due reverence” is paid, then clearly the reverence is not there to begin with.


I can understand the the anger, and to a degree I can understand the expectation being given to stars who appear to show some respect. While I don't think that people at awards show should fall in line and not express their opinions at all, I see this a bit different. William and Kate were there because William is the patron, and they were there to show respect for the event. So to respond to that by mocking their family and putting them in an awkward position ... I can see the issue in that.


----------



## Jayne1

LibbyRuth said:


> While I don't think that people at awards show should fall in line and not express their opinions at all, I see this a bit different. William and Kate were there because William is the patron, and they were there to show respect for the event. So to respond to that by mocking their family and putting them in an awkward position ... I can see the issue in that.


To me, it was kinda harmless.  No one joked about Andrew, Phillip, Fergie, David or Margaret and they have/had some real skeletons in their closets.  (And those are just the recent ones.)

Harry left the country for a while.  Nothing that scandalous that couldn't take a little ribbing.


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> He has never worn one. I guess he doesn't like jewelry of any kind since doesn't seem to wear anything else either.



Charles and William both do not wear wedding rings; however Harry does. Something to ponder.



Sharont2305 said:


> I wasn't intending to have any children, ever.
> Now, I have one. Did I change my mind? Yes
> Do I regret it? No, absolutely not
> People are allowed to change their minds in growing their family.



I did not say he regretted his child. William expressed his wishes to have two children, so it's a natural conclusion to deduce that by him saying that..he likely didn't want a third child. Does he regret it? Likely no.



lalame said:


> Not to mention the royals have hundreds of charities they patronize each (they are all obviously busy and it is very much "seen"), so I don't think it's reasonable to expect them to keep any one charity afloat entirely on their own shoulders. That's the work of a full-time dedicated fundraising team.



Kate has 19 (now 18)  patronages while the Queen, Charles, Camilla, and Anne have hundreds. Honestly, I just think Kate needs to do better - that's all. It doesn't bode well when charities and organizations that are associated with her are closing. 



eunaddict said:


> I don't quite see how your point (as bolded) still stands.



My point stands because these recent photo ops are clearly so condensed for PR. Your compilation of photos spread over two years (2011-2013) will not change that.




QueenofWrapDress said:


> So what now...it's Kate's fault the founders didn't think logistics through? This is starting to get slightly boring.



No. Per my post, I did not state an opinion - I simply shared the article.



mrsinsyder said:


> Glee at a Children’s Cancer center closing? It doesn’t get much lower than that. Wow.



Huh? Did I express glee over that? I'll answer for you - No, I didn't. I merely shared the article.



QueenofWrapDress said:


> Publicly insisting a father "didn't want" his child is pretty up there.



For the last time, I shared an article in which William expressed his wish to only have two kids - one could deduce that he didn't want a third child. It's really not that complicated. 



LittleStar88 said:


> I love how happy Kate and Will look...



Happy? Why do they have a natural aversion to the other's touch? 




Btw, the above gif is from Tuesday's appearance or engagement.


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Charles and William both do not wear wedding rings; however Harry does. Something to ponder.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say he regretted his child. William expressed his wishes to have two children, so it's a natural conclusion to deduce that by him saying that..he likely didn't want a third child. Does he regret it? Likely no.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate has 19 (now 18)  patronages while the Queen, Charles, Camilla, and Anne have hundreds. Honestly, I just think Kate needs to do better - that's all. It doesn't bode well when charities and organizations that are associated with her are closing.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands because these recent photo ops are clearly so condensed for PR. Your compilation of photos spread over two years (2011-2013) will not change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Per my post, I did not state an opinion - I simply shared the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Did I express glee over that? I'll answer for you - No, I didn't. I merely shared the article.
> 
> 
> 
> For the last time, I shared an article in which William expressed his wish to only have two kids - one could deduce that he didn't want a third child. It's really not that complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy? Why do they have a natural aversion to the other's touch?
> 
> View attachment 4658907
> 
> 
> Btw, the above gif is from Tuesday's appearance or engagement.


Oh I'm pondering.  Must be that Harry wears a ring because he loves his wife more


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> Oh I'm pondering.  Must be that Harry wears a ring because he loves his wife more


My husband doesn’t wear his ring. Should I divorce him?


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> My husband doesn’t wear his ring. Should I divorce him?


yes 
as I think someone else said, it's not like everyone doesn't know William is married


----------



## jehaga

Would Harry DARE not wear his wedding ring? She would put a collar on him if she could.

Just to stay OT, because this IS the W & C thread—they look more in love than ever. If it’s just an act, I’m fooled.


----------



## sgj99

Wearing, or rather not wearing, a wedding ring is not a big deal.  My father didn’t wear one and he was married for almost forty years to my step-mom.  It wasn’t about lack of commitment but he just didn’t like to wear rings.


----------



## threadbender

The ring my husband wears is not a wedding band per se. Mine is. But, there have been times neither of us wore any. Big whoop. We know we are married.
Obviously, I am missing some of the context above. lol
I see Kate and William as a happily married couple. They are in the same industry and sometimes work together. I give them a lot of credit. Their children appear to be happy and healthy. Kate and Will interact with them genuinely. I see a lot of love and respect. A functional family in a time where dysfunction is rampant. It is refreshing.


----------



## Sharont2305

sgj99 said:


> Wearing, or rather not wearing, a wedding ring is not a big deal.  My father didn’t wear one and he was married for almost forty years to my step-mom.  It wasn’t about lack of commitment but he just didn’t like to wear rings.


Exactly, my dad has never worn one and he has been married to my mum for 54 years.

Hell, I'm not even married but been with my "husband" for 30 years, living together for 29. That must mean we have problems too.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sharont2305 said:


> Exactly, my dad has never worn one and he has been married to my mum for 54 years.
> 
> Hell, I'm not even married but been with my "husband" for 30 years, living together for 29. That must mean we have problems too.


Looks like a lot of us are newly single


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> Charles and William both do not wear wedding rings; however Harry does. Something to ponder.
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say he regretted his child. William expressed his wishes to have two children, so it's a natural conclusion to deduce that by him saying that..he likely didn't want a third child. Does he regret it? Likely no.
> 
> 
> 
> Kate has 19 (now 18)  patronages while the Queen, Charles, Camilla, and Anne have hundreds. Honestly, I just think Kate needs to do better - that's all. It doesn't bode well when charities and organizations that are associated with her are closing.
> 
> 
> 
> My point stands because these recent photo ops are clearly so condensed for PR. Your compilation of photos spread over two years (2011-2013) will not change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Per my post, I did not state an opinion - I simply shared the article.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? Did I express glee over that? I'll answer for you - No, I didn't. I merely shared the article.
> 
> 
> 
> For the last time, I shared an article in which William expressed his wish to only have two kids - one could deduce that he didn't want a third child. It's really not that complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy? Why do they have a natural aversion to the other's touch?
> 
> View attachment 4658907
> 
> 
> Btw, the above gif is from Tuesday's appearance or engagement.




The quote from you article was said before he even had children; one can also deduce that he realized how much he loved having children after George and decided the more the merrier. Peoples' opinions on family planning can change as they start to actually have children.


----------



## bag-mania

People say all kinds of hypothetical things _before_ they have kids. I can think of at least two friends who used to say they wanted large families, only to change their minds afterwards and both decided one or two kids was plenty. There's no reason it couldn't work the other way around.


----------



## V0N1B2

mrsinsyder said:


> Looks like a lot of us are newly single


Road Trip!! Hey dolls, I know this quiet little spot in BC. I think it’s called North Saanich or something. We could commiserate by going on hikes and stuff. Who’s in?

oh, and Kate and William look lovely


----------



## mrsinsyder

V0N1B2 said:


> Road Trip!! Hey dolls, I know this quiet little spot in BC. I think it’s called North Saanich or something. We could commiserate by going on hikes and stuff. Who’s in?


Only if we can do yoga and buy lots of cheap jewelry!


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> Happy? Why do they have a natural aversion to the other's touch?
> 
> View attachment 4658907
> 
> 
> Btw, the above gif is from Tuesday's appearance or engagement.




I am sure it was more about appearing appropriate in front of children, not being touchy-feely. Situational awareness.


----------



## gracekelly

sdkitty said:


> Oh I'm pondering.  Must be that Harry wears a ring because he loves his wife more


Or he wants to show the world that he finally got someone to marry him.

.


----------



## gracekelly

mrsinsyder said:


> My husband doesn’t wear his ring. Should I divorce him?


My husband left his in the restroom when we were on the plane going to our honeymoon spot!  When he came back to the seat I quickly spotted it missing and he ran back to get it.lol!  He has never wore it all this time because he doesn't like rings in general.  Doesn't bother me at all.  

@mrsinsyder Were we right to keep our guys hahahahahaha!


----------



## lalame

hellosunshine said:


> Kate has 19 (now 18)  patronages while the Queen, Charles, Camilla, and Anne have hundreds. Honestly, I just think Kate needs to do better - that's all. It doesn't bode well when charities and organizations that are associated with her are closing.



I don’t know why she doesn’t have as many but maybe that’s just the right balance for them to allow her to make appearances with him and for them both to have time for their kids. Do the public really look upon the family members badly when charities associated with them close (question for maybe those in the U.K.)? I just see them as donors or perhaps a step below, more like celebrity endorsers, not someone with enough influence to keep a business afloat. I’m sure if it was just a matter of a $50k fundraiser here or there, the staff would’ve chosen to save their charity. They said their problem was a bigger one, of sustainability.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hellosunshine said:


> Charles and William both do not wear wedding rings; however Harry does. Something to ponder.



Seeing none of those two had a shotgun wedding but were certain they were marrying someone they'd been in love with for years and who could handle their role I am pretty sure there's no hidden agenda here.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> The quote from you article was said before he even had children; one can also deduce that he realized how much he loved having children after George and decided the more the merrier. Peoples' opinions on family planning can change as they start to actually have children.



 A hard to grasp concept. Not.


----------



## eunaddict

Not gonna bother with the quote () but I shall also join the ranks of newly single women. Been with my SO for 9 years but *neither* of us wear our rings because they frequently have to come off due to the nature of our work; and we'd rather not wear them than wear them, take them off to scrub in and leave them behind in some random operating theatre prep room.

But yeah, clearly the only reason we don't wear our rings is that we don't love each other.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> I am sure it was more about appearing appropriate in front of children, not being touchy-feely. Situational awareness.


Exactly.


----------



## eunaddict

https://www.express.co.uk/news/roya...-nickname-princess-diana-prince-william-royal

This is super sweet and very appropriate to Kate and her current interests and work.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hellosunshine said:


> Charles and William both do not wear wedding rings; however Harry does. Something to ponder.


Not really. It was explained by the press years ago when they got married why William would not be wearing a wedding band.


----------



## Straight-Laced

An Australian visit is being planned* 

Prince William and Catherine set to fly to Australia for bushfire recovery tour*
https://www.smh.com.au/world/europe...r-bushfire-recovery-tour-20200211-p53zjl.html

*London: "*Prince William and his wife Catherine are set to visit bushfire-ravaged Australian coastal towns during a special royal visit that will spur more international financial support for survivors and volunteer firefighters.

Preliminary negotiations between the Morrison government and Kensington Palace - the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's official household - have been under way for weeks and Prime Minister Scott Morrison is expected this week to issue the formal invitation needed to clear the way for the tour.

The trip will be William's fifth visit to Australia and the pair's first since 2014. The heir to the throne toured flood-stricken Queensland and Victoria on behalf of the royal family in 2011.

The couple have been distressed by the death toll, destruction of thousands of homes and widespread loss of flora and fauna during the summer disaster. They quickly expressed interest in visiting but did not want to divert resources to a royal tour in the immediate aftermath of the emergency."


----------



## eunaddict

Straight-Laced said:


> They quickly expressed interest in visiting but did not want to divert resources to a royal tour in the immediate aftermath of the emergency."



This is classy as. Showing support without trying to steal headlines and resources.


----------



## Sharont2305

eunaddict said:


> This is classy as. Showing support without trying to steal headlines and resources.


I thought the same.


----------



## mdcx

My husband lost his ring shortly after we married and was ringless for a couple of years until we finally got another. Were we even married? Lol
Pleased to hear about the tour of Oz, we need a boost.


----------



## Sharont2305

https://t.co/QPBySrbT5G
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are joining the Prince of Wales and the Duchess of Cornwall for a visit to the Defence Medical Rehabilitation Centre Stanford Hall, Stanford on Soar, Loughborough

The new Fab Four


----------



## Sharont2305

More images


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love when Kate wears military inspired.


----------



## duna

I rather like Kate's outfit: it would be even better if the skirt was slightly shorter.


----------



## Sharont2305

I believe its Alexander McQueen. Today is the 10th anniversary of his death.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> I believe its Alexander McQueen. Today is the 10th anniversary of his death.



Yes, I think it is. Gosh, already ten years?


----------



## elvisfan4life

The fab 4 not missing the others at all lol


----------



## Sophisticatted

I think that Charles and William always look so much more happier and relaxed when they do appearances with their wives.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> I believe its Alexander McQueen. Today is the 10th anniversary of his death.


This is so off topic, but I will never forget the interview he did when he stated that he did not want his line to continue after his death. 

Whenever I see a Sarah Burton creation, I always think of McQueen's wishes for his brand.

Also off topic, but since Camilla's photo is here, I'll say it here.  I actually kinda like her and think she's perfect for Charles and I'm happy they are happy, but her smile is kinda a non smile and more of a grimace.

I hear she's far more attractive and charming in person that her photographs suggest.


----------



## mdcx

Jayne1 said:


> This is so off topic, but I will never forget the interview he did when he stated that he did not want his line to continue after his death.
> 
> Whenever I see a Sarah Burton creation, I always think of McQueen's wishes for his brand.
> 
> Also off topic, but since Camilla's photo is here, I'll say it here.  I actually kinda like her and think she's perfect for Charles and I'm happy they are happy, but her smile is kinda a non smile and more of a grimace.
> 
> I hear she's far more attractive and charming in person that her photographs suggest.


I get the impression Camilla has a wicked sense of humour. Probably a fun person to have a drink with.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I never knew that McQueen didn’t want the line to continue after his death, that makes me sad.


----------



## Sharont2305

lanasyogamama said:


> I never knew that McQueen didn’t want the line to continue after his death, that makes me sad.


That makes me think what kind of dress Catherine would have worn for her wedding.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

Baroness Carrickfergus visited the Ark Farm in Northern Ireland to promote her Big 5 survey. The next engagement saw the Countess of Strathearn travel to Scotland to vist a social enterprise cafe that feeds the homeless.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## bag-mania

I give Kate credit for being able to keep a smile on her face while holding the snake. You can tell she's much happier bottle feeding the little lamb.


----------



## Sharont2305

A rare thing, all four signatures from yesterday's joint engagement


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4664102
> View attachment 4664103
> View attachment 4664104


Interesting choice to change coats. Plus, cool earrings!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Loving her leaf earrings and the photos from these events. #girlcrush


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> A rare thing, all four signatures from yesterday's joint engagement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4664111


She has a lovely signature.


----------



## kemilia

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Loving her leaf earrings and the photos from these events. #girlcrush


Love those earrings too. She just looked fabulous all around--great choices.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## hellosunshine

* Prince William, Kate Middleton take sabbatical to spend time with their kids*

Prince William and Kate Middleton are looking forward to spending time with their children, Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis, during the kids' half-term break from school.

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have been busy with their respective public engagements as of late, and they rarely have time for their children. They have been attending to their royal duties all over the U.K. in the wake of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's exit.

However, a break from their public engagements is on the horizon. A royal insider told US Weekly that the parents plan to take Feb. 17 to 21 off. This is when Princess Charlotte, 4 and Prince George, 6, have a brief vacation from school. Both young royals study at Thomas' Battersea School in London.

Prince William and Kate Middleton always make it a point to spend time with their family even with their busy schedules. They take half-term breaks every year to share some quality time with their children.

It is not known as of yet where the family will spend their upcoming break. In 2019, the family retreated at their Norfolk home in Anmer Hall, situated at Queen Elizabeth's Sandringham Estate.

The duchess reportedly also took Prince George and Princess Charlotte for a swim in the pool at a nearby luxury hotel where the children swam unaided. They then enjoyed the sauna and steam room. Prince William stayed at home with Prince Louis.

It is likely that for this year, they would go on another ski trip. Prince William and Kate Middleton took Prince George and Princess Charlotte to Courchevel in France's Three Valleys for a fun-filled activity on the slopes in 2016.

https://www.ibtimes.co.uk/prince-wi...take-sabbatical-spend-time-their-kids-1675642


----------



## hellosunshine

So, yesterday Kate got some crazy backlash from her visit to a homeless shelter in Aberdeen.

In particular, it was in a response to the below article and accompanying photos on twitter:
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-51474866


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hellosunshine said:


> * Prince William, Kate Middleton take sabbatical to spend time with their kids*



Holy moly misleading title. When I read sabbatical I think of a year or something. It's a modest four days.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Holy moly misleading title. When I read sabbatical I think of a year or something. It's a modest four days.


Yes, exactly, half term holidays, and doing exactly what a lot (not all) of other parents do. It's not really newsworthy.


----------



## LittleStar88

Kate is such a ray of sunshine. Love her.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Angry twitter comments by unhinged people


----------



## mrsinsyder

Mrs.Z said:


> Angry twitter comments by unhinged people


Funny how actual news outlets aren’t sources but this is


----------



## duna

Mrs.Z said:


> Angry twitter comments by unhinged people



I bet if it had been the Queen instead of Kate nobody would have said a word! people are so stupid!!


----------



## Sharont2305

Catherine has just released this photo of Charlotte as she mentioned it in the podcast. 
Isn't her hair a lovely colour?


----------



## Chloe302225

Here is a link to listen to the podcast:

https://play.acast.com/s/happymumhappybaby


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> Funny how actual news outlets aren’t sources but this is



People post screenshots of comments all the time in the Meghan & Harry thread...those posts aren't always actual " news sources" either.

Anyway, I don't have the patience to listen to Kate babble on her podcast but judging by Twitter..I can only say that the lights up top do not work. 











What a muddle of words. Eek! 

If anyones' interested in listening..here you go - https://podfollow.com/1277078956/episode/ef0d225173f525ab37490e8727eacad4344adfaf/view


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cnarlotte.is such an adorable mini kate though little louis.is my.fav cant.wait to.see.more.of.him


----------



## eunaddict

Edited: You know what. Never mind.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate’s birth-babble delivered less than nothing for me — and I’m a new mum*

*

*

Somewhere in the past week or two I’ve felt a wet and creeping fear. It seems to me that the greatest crime committed by Meghan “Savasana” Markle hasn’t been shutting her own car doors or scribbling on bananas or refusing to confirm the name of her dog because: privacy. It is the fact that now that she is gone and has taken the royal family’s most valuable player with her, she has left us alone with them — this drizzly collection of pale, hunched, snaggle-toothed, thin-haired, gimpy little German ubiquities, working five times as hard to make up for things, to the point of now, alarmingly, hunting in packs.

Imagine the surprise of the innocent people of Loughborough, when not one but four royals piled up for a casual game of wheelchair basketball on Tuesday. Or the dazzlement of mummy podcaster Giovanna Fletcher when the Duchess of Cambridge descended from her jewelled cloud to participate in an Instagram “collab” that went out yesterday.

You could just feel Fletcher, who looks like a flowery squirrel, levitating with baffled excitement as Kate did what no other royal had done before. She described how her first pregnancy was “utterly rotten”, how relieved she was to be in labour, how she “actually really quite liked labour” and how the crowds outside, lying in wait for her, were “slightly terrifying, I’m not going to lie”.

Listening to this podcast felt like listening to two women called Charlotte yapping away in a prestige Notting Hill yoghurt shop, one accepting compliments, while the other read out scripted questions about car seats.
I don’t really know what to make of this cloying, squeaky Spitting Image royal publicity these days — it all seems so performative and empty, a loveless PR orgasm. Kate is beautiful, civil, sincere, well-groomed and dedicated, but I couldn’t give a fig about her views on hypnobirthing, even though I am a new mother myself. It feels irrelevant to me, without thought or depth or texture or any kind of merit. She failed to say anything of significance, beyond extolling the power of “simple things” such as “going for a walk” or “watching a fire on a rainy day”. What?

In a way I felt tricked by it, because it felt as if Kate was giving genuine answers about genuine feelings and genuinely opening herself up to scrutiny. Only you realise later that it is all vacant wellness jargon and rhetoric (“digging deep” and “core values”).

And herein lies the problem. However hard the royals try to connect with the public and show “community” and “togetherness” or repeatedly use the slogan “poor mental health”, they can’t. They aren’t us, they don’t live like us, they don’t have our problems or struggles or thoughts. Distant, rich, detached, they can sympathise but they can’t empathise, and that’s the whole point of them. The queen knows this.

The real stresses of being a parent are being up all night and still having to go to work at 8am. Kate doesn’t work, never has. Other stresses include not having a clue how to do even quite simple things, such as putting on a nappy or sterilising a bottle. Kate has had an executive nanny from day one.

How can she say that “life is so busy”? What does she mean when she says she feels the “guilty element of being away for work”, when most of her commitments are a couple of hours max — a glorified lunch date?
How can the duchess say she gives a genuine toss about the real “problems” and real “struggles” faced by real women as she “goes out and listens” to people, when there is little or no evidence that she has ever had to have a discussion about fourth-degree tears or 43 stitches or incontinence or the black blanket of post-natal depression with a stranger? And what on earth are these women supposed to think when she chirrups that she “really quite liked labour”? Who wants advice from a woman with five sitting rooms anyway?

This isn’t reality — it is bonkers. It is This Morning sofa drivel from someone who is well meaning but detached from the real world, who agrees that being slightly “bullied” passes for serious mental health issues. The royal couple have emotional anxiety, and that is fair enough. But it’s small beer in comparison with the struggles of parents scrabbling to put enough food on the table.

“If you look at who’s caring and looking after and nurturing children . . . you know parents and carers are right at the heart of that, and families are right at the heart of that,” she said at one point. Genius. Why isn’t the royal nanny doing this?

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...han-nothing-for-me-and-im-a-new-mum-mjd7c6knj


----------



## Chloe302225

*KATE MANSEY: By being brave, honest and intimate, Kate Middleton has revealed the unsayable secret every exhausted new mother feels... have I done the right thing by having a baby?*

It was certainly one of the most memorable moments of my life: being introduced to Prince George when he was a six-month-old baby. 

A handful of journalists had been invited to meet the little fellow at a drinks reception at Kensington Palace just before his bedtime – and here he was, being carried into the room in his romper suit on his mother's hip.

I raised my hand in a little wave and he grabbed my finger with a gorgeously podgy little fist. 

I fell in love. Then, once my panic at having breached some sort of palace protocol subsided, I was taken aback by how emotional I found it all, particularly as the Duchess of Cambridge was talking so openly about the struggles of having a newborn baby. 

Perhaps my positive pregnancy test two weeks beforehand – my first baby – goes some way to explaining my mood.

So when I visited the Palace last week to hear the Duchess's podcast played for the first time, I was deeply moved again.

Here she was telling the world the warts-and-all truth about being a mother. And I am so glad she did.

Often so self-conscious when she gives television interviews, the podcast offers the most intriguing insight yet into the mind of the Duchess.

It is arguably one of the bravest and most honest interviews we have ever had from a member of the Royal Family. 

The beauty of the podcast, rather than a television interview, is that it is so intimate – it could just be friends chatting over coffee. 

And, by God, do you need those chats in the bleak early days after giving birth.

For Kate has revealed the unsayable secret that every mother feels in those gruelling, sleep-deprived weeks of early motherhood: have I done the right thing by having a baby?

I had the 'mum guilt' that Kate speaks about from day one.

It started when I took my little boy home for the first time after what turned out to be a traumatic birth (but what birth isn't traumatic?).

My husband strapped him into his pristine new car seat, but in our hurry to get to the hospital, I had ridiculously forgotten to pack a blanket, so we had to wrap our precious new cargo in one of my cardigans. 
Unlike Kate, there were no cameras outside the hospital to greet me – but I was still terrified about my new responsibilities.

WE GOT home around 7pm and placed our darling boy gently down to sleep in a Moses basket set on a wooden stand in the lounge. We sat on the sofa. Shell-shocked, we eventually stopped staring at him and turned on the TV to watch Strictly.

We cracked open a bottle of champagne, ordered a pizza to be delivered and said to each other: 'So… what the hell do we do now?!'

In the fog of early motherhood, you're caught between a very unusual heaven and hell: utter joy at the wonderful little creature who has come into your life, an overwhelming desire to do your best for your child and – in the bleakest moments when you haven't slept for more than two hours straight for four days – a persistent nagging feeling that preys on you and leads you to suspect your child would be better off with someone else.

I wouldn't say I suffered from post-natal depression, but I definitely struggled. Everyone does.

A friend of mine cried continuously for five days after she had her first, much longed-for child but she couldn't articulate why. Another threatened to return her child to the hospital and leave her there if her husband didn't take the baby away for a walk IMMEDIATELY. He promptly bundled the child into a buggy and set off to the park.

As well as a very supportive husband, I was lucky enough to have brilliant parents, in-laws, family and friends who got me through those early days. I clung to those people. Sometimes literally.
I'll never forget a wonderful French midwife who cycled round to our house on the third day, found me weeping in the kitchen and told me: 'Forget ze breast. You must sleep. 

Tonight the baby has bottles with Daddy. You can breastfeed again tomorrow,' and duly dispatched my husband to Sainsbury's to buy formula and sterilising equipment. 

I think she saved my life. I may not be a Duchess, but I count myself extremely lucky to have a great support network and financial stability. 
And it was still the hardest thing I've ever done.

It's clear from the podcast that Kate felt a supercharged version of what I did. 'If it's this hard for me with everything I have, it must be utter hell for other people.' 

But then she thought: how do I change that?

There was a big risk with this project that Kate might have come across as lecturing, but her genuine warmth and authenticity shine through. 

She is relatable and gloriously unroyal when she giggles, says 'yeah' and 'hunky dory', or talks about George being noisy. 

She comes across as the friend who would commiserate with you over a cuppa by saying 'I love my baby but it's bloody hard, isn't it?'

Too often mummy podcasts and bloggers – and there are hundreds – oscillate wildly between painting a schmaltzy, impossibly perfect vision of their lives and a hilariously dismal world which involves never-ending chores. 

The truth, as Kate knows, lies somewhere in between.

I had a good chat last week with a friend expecting her first child. Yes, the stuff at the start is terrible, I said, but it's worth it because they are such a joy.

Now I have two children and every single day they make me laugh. 

Yes they drive me mad at times but they have restored my faith in humanity and its innate goodness in its purist form. 
As Bill Murray's character says in the film Lost in Translation: 'The most terrifying day of your life is the day the first one is born. Your life as you know it is gone… But they turn out to be the most delightful people you will ever meet in your life.'

I realise, having struggled to have my second child, that if you're trying to conceive all this is very hard to hear.

THE Duchess has nannies and housemaids and that undoubtedly makes life a lot easier but, as she says, the 'mum guilt' hits us all. The most moving part of the interview, for me, was Kate's mantra that mums need to cut themselves some slack. 
A 'wise man' told her – Prince Charles, perhaps? – that 'it's not possible to do every pick-up and drop-off'.

I often miss three bedtimes in a row due to work commitments and I feel guilty for the kids' sake but, selfishly, I mostly feel really sad for myself that I'm missing out on these precious moments.

I know stay-at-home mums who feel guilty too, though for different reasons. 

Sometimes when you're around your kids the whole time they can drive you nuts and you can't help but snap at them, then you feel terrible afterwards.

Instead of beating ourselves up, we need to make the most of the time we do share with our children. Listen to them. Laugh with them. 

Create memories that will last a lifetime. That's easy to say when you're not spending your weekends doing the laundry or cleaning the house. But I think the Duchess gets that.

And she is absolutely right, of course, that you can't do it all yourself. 
During a tour of Pakistan last October, Kate made a speech at an orphanage saying: 'Earlier this year I talked about the fact that it takes a village to raise a child. 

'The village we have seen here today is the best representation of that ideal that I could have possibly imagined.'

In those early days after my son was born, I used my 'village'. 

I called my aunt, a highly respected nurse and health visitor, and she gave me the best motherhood advice I've ever heard: 'It's like the safety drill you get on an aeroplane,' she said. 'You've got to put your own oxygen mask on first.'
By that she meant, of course, that by looking after yourself you ARE looking after your baby. We'd do well, then, to remember the podcast title: Happy Mum, Happy Baby.


----------



## Mrs.Z

The Kate vs Meghan narrative is so tiresome, anti feminist and misogynistic....they are different women on different paths and that is OK


----------



## Clearblueskies

Can’t wait for Meghan to do something her fans aren’t embarrassed by  meanwhile Kate’s doing a great job for the BRF.


----------



## doni

Another demonstration of why the Royal Family should take care not to overdo it with the let’s change the world narrative. I find absolutely no fault with anything Kate is saying and it is not her fault, but the fact is the “Biggest Ever Conversation on Children Below 5” is pompous and quite a high call so it invites scrutiny, hair picking and criticism. Better to keep it down to earth and low key imho.


----------



## Emeline

Chloe302225 said:


> *KATE MANSEY: By being brave, honest and intimate, Kate Middleton has revealed the unsayable secret every exhausted new mother feels... have I done the right thing by having a baby?*
> 
> It was certainly one of the most memorable moments of my life: being introduced to Prince George when he was a six-month-old baby.
> 
> A handful of journalists had been invited to meet the little fellow at a drinks reception at Kensington Palace just before his bedtime – and here he was, being carried into the room in his romper suit on his mother's hip.
> 
> I raised my hand in a little wave and he grabbed my finger with a gorgeously podgy little fist.
> 
> I fell in love. Then, once my panic at having breached some sort of palace protocol subsided, I was taken aback by how emotional I found it all, particularly as the Duchess of Cambridge was talking so openly about the struggles of having a newborn baby.
> 
> Perhaps my positive pregnancy test two weeks beforehand – my first baby – goes some way to explaining my mood.
> 
> So when I visited the Palace last week to hear the Duchess's podcast played for the first time, I was deeply moved again.
> 
> Here she was telling the world the warts-and-all truth about being a mother. And I am so glad she did.
> 
> Often so self-conscious when she gives television interviews, the podcast offers the most intriguing insight yet into the mind of the Duchess.
> 
> It is arguably one of the bravest and most honest interviews we have ever had from a member of the Royal Family.
> 
> The beauty of the podcast, rather than a television interview, is that it is so intimate – it could just be friends chatting over coffee.
> 
> And, by God, do you need those chats in the bleak early days after giving birth.
> 
> For Kate has revealed the unsayable secret that every mother feels in those gruelling, sleep-deprived weeks of early motherhood: have I done the right thing by having a baby?
> 
> I had the 'mum guilt' that Kate speaks about from day one.
> 
> It started when I took my little boy home for the first time after what turned out to be a traumatic birth (but what birth isn't traumatic?).
> 
> My husband strapped him into his pristine new car seat, but in our hurry to get to the hospital, I had ridiculously forgotten to pack a blanket, so we had to wrap our precious new cargo in one of my cardigans.
> Unlike Kate, there were no cameras outside the hospital to greet me – but I was still terrified about my new responsibilities.
> 
> WE GOT home around 7pm and placed our darling boy gently down to sleep in a Moses basket set on a wooden stand in the lounge. We sat on the sofa. Shell-shocked, we eventually stopped staring at him and turned on the TV to watch Strictly.
> 
> We cracked open a bottle of champagne, ordered a pizza to be delivered and said to each other: 'So… what the hell do we do now?!'
> 
> In the fog of early motherhood, you're caught between a very unusual heaven and hell: utter joy at the wonderful little creature who has come into your life, an overwhelming desire to do your best for your child and – in the bleakest moments when you haven't slept for more than two hours straight for four days – a persistent nagging feeling that preys on you and leads you to suspect your child would be better off with someone else.
> 
> I wouldn't say I suffered from post-natal depression, but I definitely struggled. Everyone does.
> 
> A friend of mine cried continuously for five days after she had her first, much longed-for child but she couldn't articulate why. Another threatened to return her child to the hospital and leave her there if her husband didn't take the baby away for a walk IMMEDIATELY. He promptly bundled the child into a buggy and set off to the park.
> 
> As well as a very supportive husband, I was lucky enough to have brilliant parents, in-laws, family and friends who got me through those early days. I clung to those people. Sometimes literally.
> I'll never forget a wonderful French midwife who cycled round to our house on the third day, found me weeping in the kitchen and told me: 'Forget ze breast. You must sleep.
> 
> Tonight the baby has bottles with Daddy. You can breastfeed again tomorrow,' and duly dispatched my husband to Sainsbury's to buy formula and sterilising equipment.
> 
> I think she saved my life. I may not be a Duchess, but I count myself extremely lucky to have a great support network and financial stability.
> And it was still the hardest thing I've ever done.
> 
> It's clear from the podcast that Kate felt a supercharged version of what I did. 'If it's this hard for me with everything I have, it must be utter hell for other people.'
> 
> But then she thought: how do I change that?
> 
> There was a big risk with this project that Kate might have come across as lecturing, but her genuine warmth and authenticity shine through.
> 
> She is relatable and gloriously unroyal when she giggles, says 'yeah' and 'hunky dory', or talks about George being noisy.
> 
> She comes across as the friend who would commiserate with you over a cuppa by saying 'I love my baby but it's bloody hard, isn't it?'
> 
> Too often mummy podcasts and bloggers – and there are hundreds – oscillate wildly between painting a schmaltzy, impossibly perfect vision of their lives and a hilariously dismal world which involves never-ending chores.
> 
> The truth, as Kate knows, lies somewhere in between.
> 
> I had a good chat last week with a friend expecting her first child. Yes, the stuff at the start is terrible, I said, but it's worth it because they are such a joy.
> 
> Now I have two children and every single day they make me laugh.
> 
> Yes they drive me mad at times but they have restored my faith in humanity and its innate goodness in its purist form.
> As Bill Murray's character says in the film Lost in Translation: 'The most terrifying day of your life is the day the first one is born. Your life as you know it is gone… But they turn out to be the most delightful people you will ever meet in your life.'
> 
> I realise, having struggled to have my second child, that if you're trying to conceive all this is very hard to hear.
> 
> THE Duchess has nannies and housemaids and that undoubtedly makes life a lot easier but, as she says, the 'mum guilt' hits us all. The most moving part of the interview, for me, was Kate's mantra that mums need to cut themselves some slack.
> A 'wise man' told her – Prince Charles, perhaps? – that 'it's not possible to do every pick-up and drop-off'.
> 
> I often miss three bedtimes in a row due to work commitments and I feel guilty for the kids' sake but, selfishly, I mostly feel really sad for myself that I'm missing out on these precious moments.
> 
> I know stay-at-home mums who feel guilty too, though for different reasons.
> 
> Sometimes when you're around your kids the whole time they can drive you nuts and you can't help but snap at them, then you feel terrible afterwards.
> 
> Instead of beating ourselves up, we need to make the most of the time we do share with our children. Listen to them. Laugh with them.
> 
> Create memories that will last a lifetime. That's easy to say when you're not spending your weekends doing the laundry or cleaning the house. But I think the Duchess gets that.
> 
> And she is absolutely right, of course, that you can't do it all yourself.
> During a tour of Pakistan last October, Kate made a speech at an orphanage saying: 'Earlier this year I talked about the fact that it takes a village to raise a child.
> 
> 'The village we have seen here today is the best representation of that ideal that I could have possibly imagined.'
> 
> In those early days after my son was born, I used my 'village'.
> 
> I called my aunt, a highly respected nurse and health visitor, and she gave me the best motherhood advice I've ever heard: 'It's like the safety drill you get on an aeroplane,' she said. 'You've got to put your own oxygen mask on first.'
> By that she meant, of course, that by looking after yourself you ARE looking after your baby. We'd do well, then, to remember the podcast title: Happy Mum, Happy Baby.


I loved this  thoughtful and encouraging post by Kate Mansey.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Clearblueskies said:


> Can’t wait for Meghan to do something her fans aren’t embarrassed by  meanwhile Kate’s doing a great job for the BRF.


It’s amazing how they’ve abandoned her


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## cafecreme15

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4669599


Lovely cover but why would People refer to her as Princess Kate?? Clearly an incorrect title. Publications like this should know better and this irks me.


----------



## Sharont2305

cafecreme15 said:


> Lovely cover but why would People refer to her as Princess Kate?? Clearly an incorrect title. Publications like this should know better and this irks me.


Me too. Same goes for

Duchess Kate/Catherine
Duchess Kate/Catherine of Cambridge
Kate Middleton
Duchess Camilla
Duchess Camilla of Cornwall

Nooooooo! [emoji12]


----------



## Jayne1

cafecreme15 said:


> Lovely cover but why would People refer to her as Princess Kate?? Clearly an incorrect title. Publications like this should know better and this irks me.


Maybe they know their readers and their readers wouldn't know who Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge is?  lol


----------



## cafecreme15

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe they know their readers and their readers wouldn't know who Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge is?  lol


Maybe, though you see the face before the words. Also is this the first time anyone else realized she has blue eyes? Never noticed that before!


----------



## LittleStar88

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe they know their readers and their readers wouldn't know who Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge is?  lol



I think being that it is a US publication, they are simplifying it for the US folks (most folks don't know/care about the difference between Duchess and Princess).


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> I think being that it is a US publication, they are simplifying it for the US folks (most folks don't know/care about the difference between Duchess and Princess).


British publications do it to.


----------



## bag-mania

cafecreme15 said:


> Maybe, though you see the face before the words. Also is this the first time anyone else realized she has blue eyes? Never noticed that before!



It looks like she has green eyes but it's hard to say for sure.


----------



## LittleStar88

Sharont2305 said:


> British publications do it to.



I had no idea!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Straight-Laced

Catherine almost certainly has hazel or green-brown eyes(like me) which means she has a brown colour surrounding the pupil and radiating outwards into the green outer colour.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Straight-Laced said:


> Catherine almost certainly has hazel or green-brown eyes(like me) which means she has a brown colour surrounding the pupil and radiating outwards into the green outer colour.


That's my eye colour too, but until today I thought hazel was its own colour (kind of like a brownish green or greenish brown, like olive?). We don't have an equivalent in German so my passport says green eyes.


----------



## Jayne1

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That's my eye colour too, but until today I thought hazel was its own colour (kind of like a brownish green or greenish brown, like olive?). We don't have an equivalent in German so my passport says green eyes.


Hazel is its own colour.  Green is unusual and very special.  Mine are only hazel in very bright sunlight.  Otherwise, they are brown.  lol


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate and Prince William will share date night at THIS London venue next week - revealed*



Kate and William have taken a week off from royal duties this week, as their two eldest children, Prince George, six, and Princess Charlotte, four, are off school for their half-term break. But the couple will return for a special engagement next week, as they attend a performance of the musical Dear Evan Hansen at the Noël Coward Theatre in London. The event is in aid of The Royal Foundation, and will see the Duke and Duchess meet with members of the cast.

The couple will attend several engagements next week, starting with the theatre trip on Tuesday.

On Wednesday Kate will attend a SportsAid event in Stratford.

The Duchess will visit the London Stadium at the Olympic Park to take part in an event honouring parents and guardians who have helped their children achieve success in the sports world.

The couple will then travel to Ireland for three days from March 3-5 before attending Commonwealth Day celebrations with the rest of the Royal Family on March 9.

Meghan and Harry will also be attendance at the service, as they return to the UK for a series of engagements before they officially step back from royal duties.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/roya...duchess-of-cambridge-dear-evan-hansen-musical


----------



## hellosunshine

* Royal tour Australia: Why Prince William and Kate coming to tour is a terrible idea *




The Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison has come up with the brilliant idea of inviting The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, William and Kate, to tour fire-ravaged areas in Australia.

This idea is up there with forcing handshakes on traumatised people or using Lara Bingle to swear at tourists.

This is straight out of the Scotty from marketing playbook.

This is against a background of the most intense and longest bushfire season in the nation's history, where thankfully less lives were lost than on Black Saturday in 2009. We're now in the rebuilding phase, the nation is in a period of healing and reflecting on how things may have been done differently and we just don't need them here.

Australians know what the devastation of natural disaster is, we know how to pull together for each other and how to start again.

We don't need a couple of Brits to ask us mundane questions and make some quaint observations.

Does a country town really need to down tools and front up for a meet and greet with the royals while there's so much work that needs to be done?




Don't get me wrong I'm not a ********** for the sake of it or a royal hater. I think, of the lot, William and Kate deport themselves beautifully and are the only viable royals. Harry and Meghan have quit, The Queen and Prince Phillip are too old to travel and Prince Andrew is practically on a watch list.

What possible good could a visit from the royal family do apart from filling Australia's gaping leadership vacuum left by the bushfire crisis, a breach that Gladys Berejiklian and Daniel Andrews leapt in to and filled admirably?

The spurious argument that it will result in A$1 billion in tourism is pie in the sky stuff, a figure grabbed out of nowhere.

The world saw Australia on fire and now it knows that the fires are out. So tourism will inevitably pick up again if anyone is choosing to travel internationally at all after the coronavirus outbreak.

*But let's get back to the royals as a visiting entity. The family is a damaged brand reeling from their particular type of self-inflicted wounds.

The Prince Andrew Jeffrey Epstein controversy is just out of view, the departure of Harry and Meghan from royal duties is still the focus of royal watchers and with the recent round of divorces they now appear more like an ordinary family than ever before and that's what they are, a dysfunctional, extremely privileged family.*

The embarrassing thing for Australia is how excited we get that an English couple are going to condescend to come here and view the terrible destruction.

It'd be great if they came and rolled up their sleeves and mucked in for a week in Mallacoota or Batemans Bay. That'd be a turn up for the books but then I am an idealist and a dreamer.




* I suppose William's hairstyle is a perfect lesson in fuel load reduction and there's nothing like the handshake of a witheringly rich royal to ease the pain of losing your house.*

*William and Kate if you really want to help send dollars not platitudes. *Prime Minister stop trying to hide behind another average marketing idea and lead.

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=12310406


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> * Royal tour Australia: Why Prince William and Kate coming to tour is a terrible idea *
> 
> View attachment 4671657
> 
> 
> The Australian Prime Minister Scott Morrison has come up with the brilliant idea of inviting The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, William and Kate, to tour fire-ravaged areas in Australia.
> 
> This idea is up there with forcing handshakes on traumatised people or using Lara Bingle to swear at tourists.
> 
> This is straight out of the Scotty from marketing playbook.
> 
> This is against a background of the most intense and longest bushfire season in the nation's history, where thankfully less lives were lost than on Black Saturday in 2009. We're now in the rebuilding phase, the nation is in a period of healing and reflecting on how things may have been done differently and we just don't need them here.
> 
> Australians know what the devastation of natural disaster is, we know how to pull together for each other and how to start again.
> 
> We don't need a couple of Brits to ask us mundane questions and make some quaint observations.
> 
> Does a country town really need to down tools and front up for a meet and greet with the royals while there's so much work that needs to be done?
> 
> View attachment 4671659
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm not a ********** for the sake of it or a royal hater. I think, of the lot, William and Kate deport themselves beautifully and are the only viable royals. Harry and Meghan have quit, The Queen and Prince Phillip are too old to travel and Prince Andrew is practically on a watch list.
> 
> What possible good could a visit from the royal family do apart from filling Australia's gaping leadership vacuum left by the bushfire crisis, a breach that Gladys Berejiklian and Daniel Andrews leapt in to and filled admirably?
> 
> The spurious argument that it will result in A$1 billion in tourism is pie in the sky stuff, a figure grabbed out of nowhere.
> 
> The world saw Australia on fire and now it knows that the fires are out. So tourism will inevitably pick up again if anyone is choosing to travel internationally at all after the coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> *But let's get back to the royals as a visiting entity. The family is a damaged brand reeling from their particular type of self-inflicted wounds.
> 
> The Prince Andrew Jeffrey Epstein controversy is just out of view, the departure of Harry and Meghan from royal duties is still the focus of royal watchers and with the recent round of divorces they now appear more like an ordinary family than ever before and that's what they are, a dysfunctional, extremely privileged family.*
> 
> The embarrassing thing for Australia is how excited we get that an English couple are going to condescend to come here and view the terrible destruction.
> 
> It'd be great if they came and rolled up their sleeves and mucked in for a week in Mallacoota or Batemans Bay. That'd be a turn up for the books but then I am an idealist and a dreamer.
> 
> View attachment 4671658
> 
> 
> * I suppose William's hairstyle is a perfect lesson in fuel load reduction and there's nothing like the handshake of a witheringly rich royal to ease the pain of losing your house.*
> 
> *William and Kate if you really want to help send dollars not platitudes. *Prime Minister stop trying to hide behind another average marketing idea and lead.
> 
> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=12310406



dumb article. Their presence will spread awareness globally. I am sure they will be welcomed warmly.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> dumb article. Their presence will spread awareness globally. I am sure they will be welcomed warmly.


They will, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Clearblueskies

LittleStar88 said:


> dumb article. Their presence will spread awareness globally. I am sure they will be welcomed warmly.


Kate and William receive vexatious press and unkind comments, they just deal with them in a professional and dignified manner.  As anyone would expect of the RF.


----------



## mia55

Clearblueskies said:


> Kate and William receive vexatious press and unkind comments, they just deal with them in a professional and dignified manner.  As anyone would expect of the RF.



That’s because they’ve a level of maturity and respect for the firm which unfortunately some of the other members lack


----------



## Lounorada

That last 'article' posted about W&K going to Australia reads like a bitter rant from Twitter masked as journalism. Especially the last two sentances.


----------



## Sharont2305

And, as always, singing our national anthem


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just listened to the podcast with Kate, it’s very sweet


----------



## eunaddict

Eh. A "news article" doesn't necessarily represent the opinion of the public. 

Besides, I was at a hospital that Charles and Camilla visited, and if they were welcomed thoroughly and warmly with walls of fans lining up against glass windows to catch a glimpse of them; I'm pretty sure the (objectively) more popular Will and Kate will be welcomed with open arms. 

People got mad at ScoMo for going around and shaking hands because he is part of the problem and keeps adding to it while offering no solutions, meanwhile Will and Kate coming will offer a morale boost and no one actually expects them to be the solution to anything. They're just expected to bring attention to problems, and by visiting the burned out towns and forests, they will ensure that *Australia's fires stay IN the media*. As opposed to how quiet the media has been recently about the aftermath and rebuilding efforts.


----------



## gracekelly

I came to look at this thread so i could see the article of the day posted that is a dump on the Cambridges.  I am always curious to see what someone will come up with.  As Gilda Radner used to say "it's always something."

At this point, thank goodness The Queen has some family members who are a source of joy as opposed to serious aggravation.  So my suggestion is that Her Majesty, The Queen look at this picture tonight to have a pleasant night's rest.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are at the Noel Coward theatre for a special performance of Dear Evan Hansen


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## imgg

She looks better with age....


----------



## mrsinsyder

She looks pretty but I’m not a fan of that dress at all.


----------



## bisousx

imgg said:


> She looks better with age....



I was just going to say, she looks so much better now than in her 20s. I wonder if it’s because she’s at an age where most people are frazzled by the stress of work and raising young kids, and she still looks trim & polished in comparison. She’s aged but in the most refined way possible. 

Anyways... I’ll have whatever she’s having.


----------



## imgg

bisousx said:


> I was just going to say, she looks so much better now than in her 20s. I wonder if it’s because she’s at an age where most people are frazzled by the stress of work and raising young kids, and she still looks trim & polished in comparison. She’s aged but in the most refined way possible.
> 
> Anyways... I’ll have whatever she’s having.


She is 38 too, looks great.  I thought she was younger, had to google her age.  Being good from the inside out really helps, she has a nice glow to her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

I want those shoes...... who cares about the dress....


----------



## Mrs.Z

mrsinsyder said:


> She looks pretty but I’m not a fan of that dress at all.


It’s a miss for me too and definitely not with the shoes


----------



## marthastoo

That tweed dress looks very school marm-ish (let's forget the rhinestone buttons).  The glitter shoes have a lot of heavy lifting to elevate that outfit into an evening look - which it doesn't accomplish.  The dress itself would have been fine at a daytime event - with different shoes, of course.  As an evening look - total miss for me.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I hate this outfit but Kate's hair is amazeballs. I would love to know how to style waves like that.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

She looks great as usual and I’m drooling over those earrings.


----------



## wisconsin

I love everything!
The shoes, the dress, the earrings.
She can wear anything. I love that she can be conservative in her dressing and not always showing skin!


----------



## queennadine

She looks beautiful! (Her and Carrie Underwood give me hope )

Don't like the length of the dress or the shoes, though.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yeah, it kind of looks like she threw the dress on and then hoped the shoes and purse would make it look fancy.


----------



## Sophisticatted

I wonder if the dress has lurex threads that the shoes and purse are supposed to “go” with.  My guess is the black tweedy fabric is somehow “dimming” them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Her hair - like how is that type of fullness and glossiness and health even possible??!! So gorgeous.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anyone watch the Windsors last night ? Still laughing now at the accents!!


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> Anyone watch the Windsors last night ? Still laughing now at the accents!!


It's on my to do list for today, lol.


----------



## duna

Mrs.Z said:


> It’s a miss for me too and definitely not with the shoes



I agree for once, and those shoes are hideous!


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duchess of Cambridge at a Sports Aid event at the London Stadium in Stratford (London as opposed to Stratford - upon - Avon) 

https://t.co/OzIdAgR8CS


----------



## Sharont2305

I do like the last picture of her


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love sporty Kate!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge at a Sports Aid event at the London Stadium in Stratford (London as opposed to Stratford - upon - Avon)
> 
> https://t.co/OzIdAgR8CS
> View attachment 4675446
> View attachment 4675447


Lol wonder who is in her mind????


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol wonder who is in her mind????


Same thought crossed my mind too, [emoji23]


----------



## hellosunshine

+More Photos From Yesterday's National Theatre Appearance
(interesting body language )


----------



## duna

hellosunshine said:


> +More Photos From Yesterday's National Theatre Appearance
> (interesting body language )
> 
> View attachment 4675560
> 
> View attachment 4675561
> 
> View attachment 4675562
> 
> View attachment 4675564
> 
> View attachment 4675565



What? That he's trying to push her under a car??


----------



## Mrs.Z

Looks like a respectful exit after a performance that dealt with quite serious subject matter


----------



## sgj99

Cosmopolitan said:


> She looks great as usual and I’m drooling over those earrings.



me too!


----------



## LittleStar88

Sharont2305 said:


> I do like the last picture of her




I love how the whole room lights up for her here - she looks like she is truly enjoying and having a good time, and everyone else is, too! Perfect and classy as usual with no drama or poor me attitude.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Prince William and Harry on collision course next week over fears Sussexes will steal spotlight from Ireland visit*




Princes William and Harry are on a collision course next week over fears the Sussexes will steal the spotlight from the Cambridge’s official Ireland visit. The Duke of Sussex and wife Meghan Markle will return to Britain in just a few days – their first time home since announcing they were quitting as royals and moving to Canada part-time. A royal insider today revealed fears the Sussex’s whirlwind trip to the UK would steal the spotlight from Prince William and Kate Middleton’s hugely important Ireland visit. And they said it was a “nightmare” for royal staff – pointing out the clash would never have happened before Megxit.

Next week’s events will see Meghan and Harry attend the Endeavour Fund Awards on March 5 in London while Prince William and Kate Middleton are in Ireland. Although the engagements are hours apart, the flurry of excitement caused by a rare UK appearance for Harry and Meghan is likely to overshadow the final day of William and Kate’s tour.

A senior source told The Sun Online: “While William fully respects Harry’s right to come back whenever he wants – indeed he is glad that he is returning, however briefly – he wishes that it wasn’t at the same time as his Irish trip because he knows what will happen is that the spotlight as far as papers and TV are concerned will be fully on Harry and Meghan. He recognises that for the media this will be ‘the big story’. *It’s not that he and Kate would be jealous of all that coverage – they’re simply not like that (*)– but their tour of Ireland is an important one, and he would have hoped it would get due media prominence.”

Kate and William’s trip to Ireland will be the first tour carried out by any member of the Royal Family after Brexit. And the source added: “This sort of diary error would simply not have happened in the days before Harry decided to bail out of royal life. That’s why members of the royal family have private secretaries – and a grid system, similar to the Government’s method – to ensure that coverage of important events doesn’t clash. It’s a nightmare as far as staff are concerned because there is no longer any control over Harry – he has nobody now working for him who has proper experience of the methods and protocol of the court system. Presumably he is now relying on some flash PR person more used to the American entertainment world, more Hollywood than Windsor, who is not going to respect the views of the rest of the royal family.”

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11035320/meghan-markle-prince-harry-clash-diaries-kate-william-megxit/


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> *Prince William and Harry on collision course next week over fears Sussexes will steal spotlight from Ireland visit*
> 
> View attachment 4675714
> 
> 
> Princes William and Harry are on a collision course next week over fears the Sussexes will steal the spotlight from the Cambridge’s official Ireland visit. The Duke of Sussex and wife Meghan Markle will return to Britain in just a few days – their first time home since announcing they were quitting as royals and moving to Canada part-time. A royal insider today revealed fears the Sussex’s whirlwind trip to the UK would steal the spotlight from Prince William and Kate Middleton’s hugely important Ireland visit. And they said it was a “nightmare” for royal staff – pointing out the clash would never have happened before Megxit.
> 
> Next week’s events will see Meghan and Harry attend the Endeavour Fund Awards on March 5 in London while Prince William and Kate Middleton are in Ireland. Although the engagements are hours apart, the flurry of excitement caused by a rare UK appearance for Harry and Meghan is likely to overshadow the final day of William and Kate’s tour.
> 
> A senior source told The Sun Online: “While William fully respects Harry’s right to come back whenever he wants – indeed he is glad that he is returning, however briefly – he wishes that it wasn’t at the same time as his Irish trip because he knows what will happen is that the spotlight as far as papers and TV are concerned will be fully on Harry and Meghan. He recognises that for the media this will be ‘the big story’. *It’s not that he and Kate would be jealous of all that coverage – they’re simply not like that (*)– but their tour of Ireland is an important one, and he would have hoped it would get due media prominence.”
> 
> Kate and William’s trip to Ireland will be the first tour carried out by any member of the Royal Family after Brexit. And the source added: “This sort of diary error would simply not have happened in the days before Harry decided to bail out of royal life. That’s why members of the royal family have private secretaries – and a grid system, similar to the Government’s method – to ensure that coverage of important events doesn’t clash. It’s a nightmare as far as staff are concerned because there is no longer any control over Harry – he has nobody now working for him who has proper experience of the methods and protocol of the court system. Presumably he is now relying on some flash PR person more used to the American entertainment world, more Hollywood than Windsor, who is not going to respect the views of the rest of the royal family.”
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11035320/meghan-markle-prince-harry-clash-diaries-kate-william-megxit/


Meghan is the only person seeing this as a competition, and she’s dragged poor Harry into her mess, giving the press a whole lot of cr*p to print.  Kate and William will just carry out their roles with style - as usual.  Oh and the clothes will fit


----------



## Lounorada

I wonder how many pictures were searched through just to find 4 pictures taken from the same couple of seconds (just different angles) that showed an 'interesting body language'.
Reaching so high...


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


>



So wonderful to see a genuine hero honored. You can see that William was really happy to do this.


----------



## hellosunshine

Lounorada said:


> I wonder how many pictures were searched through just to find 4 pictures taken from the same couple of seconds (just different angles) that showed an 'interesting body language'.
> View attachment 4675734



Not many. It took mere milliseconds as all photos were in one Sun article.


----------



## gracekelly

Cosmopolitan said:


> She looks great as usual and I’m drooling over those earrings.


I like the entire outfit. I have a jacket with similar fabric and it looks much better in person than in photographs. I think Charlotte picked out the the shoes and the bag


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> *Prince William and Harry on collision course next week over fears Sussexes will steal spotlight from Ireland visit*
> 
> View attachment 4675714
> 
> 
> Princes William and Harry are on a collision course next week over fears the Sussexes will steal the spotlight from the Cambridge’s official Ireland visit. The Duke of Sussex and wife Meghan Markle will return to Britain in just a few days – their first time home since announcing they were quitting as royals and moving to Canada part-time. A royal insider today revealed fears the Sussex’s whirlwind trip to the UK would steal the spotlight from Prince William and Kate Middleton’s hugely important Ireland visit. And they said it was a “nightmare” for royal staff – pointing out the clash would never have happened before Megxit.
> 
> Next week’s events will see Meghan and Harry attend the Endeavour Fund Awards on March 5 in London while Prince William and Kate Middleton are in Ireland. Although the engagements are hours apart, the flurry of excitement caused by a rare UK appearance for Harry and Meghan is likely to overshadow the final day of William and Kate’s tour.
> 
> A senior source told The Sun Online: “While William fully respects Harry’s right to come back whenever he wants – indeed he is glad that he is returning, however briefly – he wishes that it wasn’t at the same time as his Irish trip because he knows what will happen is that the spotlight as far as papers and TV are concerned will be fully on Harry and Meghan. He recognises that for the media this will be ‘the big story’. *It’s not that he and Kate would be jealous of all that coverage – they’re simply not like that (*)– but their tour of Ireland is an important one, and he would have hoped it would get due media prominence.”
> 
> Kate and William’s trip to Ireland will be the first tour carried out by any member of the Royal Family after Brexit. And the source added: “This sort of diary error would simply not have happened in the days before Harry decided to bail out of royal life. That’s why members of the royal family have private secretaries – and a grid system, similar to the Government’s method – to ensure that coverage of important events doesn’t clash. It’s a nightmare as far as staff are concerned because there is no longer any control over Harry – he has nobody now working for him who has proper experience of the methods and protocol of the court system. Presumably he is now relying on some flash PR person more used to the American entertainment world, more Hollywood than Windsor, who is not going to respect the views of the rest of the royal family.”
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11035320/meghan-markle-prince-harry-clash-diaries-kate-william-megxit/


Thanks for my laugh of the day. Steal the spotlight? Bwhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Not many. It took mere milliseconds as all photos were in one Sun article.


Oh right, The Sun - bastion of high end journalism and factual content


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> I like the entire outfit. I have a jacket with similar fabric and it looks much better in person than in photographs. I think Charlotte picked out the the shoes and the bag


And probably wondering when she can have them, [emoji23]


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> Oh right, The Sun - bastion of high end journalism and factual content



The Sun and the DailyFail are frequently sourced and cited in the Sussex thread, so naturally people are free to source them in this thread too.

Secondly, as observation - tabloids are usually the ones to cover the royal family as more "legitimate" publications have better things to report on anyway.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> The Sun and the DailyFail are frequently sourced and cited in the Sussex thread, so naturally people are free to source them in this thread too.
> 
> Secondly, as observation - tabloids are usually the ones to cover the royal family as more "legitimate" publications have better things to report on anyway.


The Times and Telegraph have both had articles about the RF this week - but what’s amusing to me is how a publication becomes legitimate when it has opinions a person agrees with and is a racist trashy tabloid the moment it does the opposite.


----------



## bag-mania

gracekelly said:


> Thanks for my laugh of the day. Steal the spotlight? Bwhahahahahahaha!



I suppose having everyone focusing on them to see what kind of attention-seeking shenanigans they will indulge in or what missteps they will make could be called stolen spotlight.


----------



## hellosunshine

* Two thirds of Aussies are against taxpayers funding Kate and William's royal tour to bushfire affected areas *

*

*
*Two thirds of Aussies* don't believe taxpayers should fund Kate Middleton and Prince William's expected royal tour, according to an exclusive Nine.com.au poll.

Aussie taxpayers regularly cover at least part of the cost of royal tours, forking out millions for visits from Prince Charles and Camilla, William and Kate, and of course, Prince Harry and Meghan Markle.

"The cost of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex's trip to Australia totalled $410,579.96," a spokesman for the Department of the Prime Minister and Cabinet said at the time, adding that the cost wasn't particularly unusual for royal visits.

In fact, William and Kate racked up an even higher bill when they visited back for 10 days in 2014, and now they're expected to travel Down Under again to visit bushfire-affected communities.

However, Aussies don't want to foot the bill this time; an exclusive Nine.com.au poll found 66 per cent of people don't think taxpayers should be funding royal tours.

Of the 1168 people polled, less than a third feel it's appropriate for Aussie taxpayers to help pay for a visit from the royal couple.

One called the idea "obscene", another adding the royal family "have plenty of money and can fund themselves".

Several people questioned what good the royal tour will do for the families left devastated by the bushfires.

They argued taxpayer money would be better spent on bushfire relief efforts, or that the royals could donate towards supporting those left without homes and livelihoods after the fires.

"Preferably they would instead donate the money for regeneration and conservation for affected native wildlife and habitats," one person suggested.

*Only six per cent of responders said they agree with taxpayers footing the whole bill for the tour, while a further 19 per cent would be on board with taxpayers partially funding the trip.*

Many pointed out a royal visit would bring attention to the areas most affected by the bushfires, and will help bring money back into communities that have been struggling in the months since.

Others noted the tour would also help boost morale for locals who have been through so much.

There has been no official confirmation yet from the Australian government or Kensington Palace about whether the tour will take place, or how it would be paid for.

https://www.msn.com/en-au/lifestyle...ushfire-affected-areas/ar-BB10orBs?li=AA2FZ8I


----------



## mia55

The attention will totally be on Sussex to see how low and petty they can go. They have already fought with Williams, Kate, and other members of RF and then trying to bite the hand that feeds them and then they resigned from royal family but made sure on their website that Archie and Harry have a royal bloodline and begging to royal fam/govt to fund their security bill as they’re broke and then trying to land a job in Disney by begging to the CEO.. the list goes on and on.Everyone is waiting to see what these goofballs aka Mr and mrs Marckle will do next


----------



## TC1

Yeah, we all hate the funding.  But as part of the Commonwealth..it gets funding. Someone once quoted me and told me (as part of the Commonwealth) if I didn't like it I should run for office and abolish it.


----------



## Lounorada

hellosunshine said:


> Not many. It took mere milliseconds as all photos were in one Sun article.


Interesting... that doesn't really make sense because the pictures I was referring to, that you posted, seem to be directly from the Getty Images website as they still have the watermarks on them. To my knowledge, online versions of newspaper publications don't use pictures with Getty Images watermarks on them as they usually have their own source to get pictures from or have their own photographers at the events.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> but what’s amusing to me is how a publication becomes legitimate when it has opinions a person agrees with and is a racist trashy tabloid the moment it does the opposite.



There's also the small tidbit that one of the couples are currently in litigation with these two publications so there is an added vendetta


----------



## Lounorada

Such a click-bait heading...Two thirds of Australians say they are against taxpayers funding the royal tour, yet way down the article it states that only 1168 people were polled...


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> And the source added: “This sort of diary error would simply not have happened in the days before Harry decided to bail out of royal life. That’s why members of the royal family have private secretaries – and a grid system, similar to the Government’s method – to ensure that coverage of important events doesn’t clash. It’s a nightmare as far as staff are concerned because there is no longer any control over Harry – he has nobody now working for him who has proper experience of the methods and protocol of the court system. Presumably he is now relying on some flash PR person more used to the American entertainment world, more Hollywood than Windsor, who is not going to respect the views of the rest of the royal family.”
> /


Not good press for the Sussexes imo, but spot on.


----------



## gracekelly

bag-mania said:


> I suppose having everyone focusing on them to see what kind of attention-seeking shenanigans they will indulge in or what missteps they will make could be called stolen spotlight.


Shine a light on being bratty?


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> There's also the small tidbit that one of the couples are currently in litigation with these two publications so there is an added vendetta


But the article can’t be anti William and Kate, and also part of a press vendetta against Meghan and Harry.  That doesn’t make any sense.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## hellosunshine

Is anyone here familiar with this cartoon character? If you're a millennial - you'll likely know!  Anyway, Kate's full head-to-toe green outfit reminded me of this..


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4675870
> View attachment 4675871
> View attachment 4675872
> View attachment 4675873


Really cute outfit! She looks great and happy.


----------



## mia55

Lol, I have to admit that Gumby comparison is funny


----------



## mdcx

Kate really listens to her wardrobe advisors. Everything is covered, it all fits correctly, is flattering, correct undergarments, fit for the occasion/activity.


----------



## Annawakes

Few can pull off a Gumby look and still look fantastic.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hellosunshine said:


> Is anyone here familiar with this cartoon character? If you're a millennial - you'll likely know!  Anyway, Kate's full head-to-toe green outfit reminded me of this..
> 
> View attachment 4675879


lol, this is rather cute!


----------



## mrsinsyder

I’m not sure what the Gumby replies are about but being a tall and lanky person is a complement for most


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## V0N1B2

TC1 said:


> Yeah, we all hate the funding.  But as part of the Commonwealth..it gets funding. Someone once quoted me and told me (as part of the Commonwealth) if I didn't like it I should run for office and abolish it.


I’d vote for you doll


----------



## Mrs.Z

Hi Gumby’s from the 50s


----------



## Mrs.Z

Not a fan of culottes but Kate looks appropriate and adorable


----------



## TC1

V0N1B2 said:


> I’d vote for you doll


----------



## mdcx

Chloe302225 said:


>



William is such a gentleman. Lovely pic.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4675870
> View attachment 4675871
> View attachment 4675872
> View attachment 4675873


Kate’s a great sport isn’t she, she throws herself full on into whatever’s the job for the day and enjoys herself while doing it.  Can you imagine Meghan letting loose like this?  Me neither.


----------



## Jktgal

Lounorada said:


> Such a click-bait heading...Two thirds of Australians say they are against taxpayers funding the royal tour, yet way down the article it states that only 1168 people were polled...
> 
> View attachment 4675806



If the sampling protocol for selecting the poll respondents is correct, yes, a thousand people can represent the whole population of Australia (circa 25 million).


----------



## mrsinsyder

Jktgal said:


> If the sampling protocol for selecting the poll respondents is correct, yes, a thousand people can represent the whole population of Australia (circa 25 million).


You'd need a much higher sample size to produce anything meaningful, for any confidence level that would be useful.

_courtesy of my graduate degree in statistics _


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mrsinsyder

She always seems so genuine.


----------



## lazeny

I like her all green outfit. And also her necklace. Any idea what it is?


----------



## Sharont2305

lazeny said:


> I like her all green outfit. And also her necklace. Any idea what it is?


I think it's by Daniella Draper, a disc with the children's initials on. She's worn this frequently I think.


----------



## Jktgal

mrsinsyder said:


> You'd need a much higher sample size to produce anything meaningful, for any confidence level that would be useful.
> 
> _courtesy of my graduate degree in statistics _



If you're testing drug efficacy, maybe. If a poll, as being discussed here, no.

Exhibit 1, poll of about a thousand to represent the US population (300+ million) https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...cent-opposed-reuters-ipsos-poll-idUSKBN2002WH

Exhibit 2, typical sample size of a Pew Research Center poll  - 1,500 to represent the US population https://www.pewresearch.org/methods/u-s-survey-research/our-survey-methodology-in-detail/

So if the pollster had done their job right we can be 99% sure that about two thirds (60-70%) Australians don't want to be paying for a royal tour. This is of course of no significance - ungrateful plebs just don't understand that a royal visit is an HONOR.  Those pesky koalas all they think about....

_courtesy of 25+ years working with survey data _


----------



## mrsinsyder

You’re right, a voluntary, non-controlled online newspaper poll that people could have clicked over and over again is extremely valid. I hope they predict the 2020 presidential election too since they’re apparently so foolproof 

Anyway, they really have seamlessly stepped up and quickly filled in the gap left by those other two.


----------



## elvisfan4life

mrsinsyder said:


> You’re right, a voluntary, non-controlled online newspaper poll that people could have clicked over and over again is extremely valid. I hope they predict the 2020 presidential election too since they’re apparently so foolproof
> 
> Anyway, they really have seamlessly stepped up and quickly filled in the gap left by those other two.




what gap? The spare who isn't needed any more as there are 3 new heirs?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


>



Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus Sharon!,


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Dydd Gŵyl Dewi Hapus Sharon!,


Oh! diolch!! Xx


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have arrived in Ireland


----------



## mrsinsyder

Ahhh she looks so good.


----------



## Annawakes

Beautiful!  Love the green.


----------



## LittleStar88

Gorgeous! Green is such a great color on her! Very flattering silhouette, too!


----------



## Lounorada

Beautiful outfit. The colour of that coat is gorgeous!


----------



## LizzieBennett

Is her hair shorter?   It looks great.   The dress and coat are lovely!


----------



## doni

I guess we will be seeing lots of green in this tour!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh my goodness, that is certainly the way to touch down on the Emerald Isle!  She looks great and look at him with his lil green tie.  And I see you there Ms. Flight Attendant!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love Kate on an Ireland trip! Can’t wait to see the shamrock ☘️ brooch.


----------



## Sharont2305

Commercial flight too.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess with the Taoiseach and his partner


----------



## A1aGypsy

I want to sneak into her wardrobe and burn all velvet headbands or things that vaguely resemble headbands but might be masquerading as hats. 

everything is in chaos dear Kate. You could show up in a towel with Cheetos stained fingers and no one would dare blink an eye at this point, if they even noticed. Expand your fashion horizons a bit! Ditch the head bands. Wear dark nail polish on your toes. Be free!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

I love that green coat!  Beautiful.


----------



## limom

This dress is beyond hideous however the green makes her eyes stand out.
She looks really pretty, imho.


----------



## kemilia

A1aGypsy said:


> I want to sneak into her wardrobe and burn all velvet headbands or things that vaguely resemble headbands but might be masquerading as hats.
> 
> everything is in chaos dear Kate. You could show up in a towel with Cheetos stained fingers and no one would dare blink an eye at this point, if they even noticed. Expand your fashion horizons a bit! Ditch the head bands. Wear dark nail polish on your toes. Be free!


I like the headbands for a change up now and then. They keep her hair out of her face (so she isn't constantly fussing with it like some others do). I haven't seen her in that many headband-hats. 

Now if she wants to expand her fashion horizons a bit, do away with all those awful hats the women wear--THAT would be chaos for sure.


----------



## mia55

She’s definitely queen of coats, luv it!!!!!!


----------



## RueMonge

The lining on that green coat so nicely blown open by the wind is everything.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh. the dress tho....   It looked great under the coat.


----------



## cafecreme15

Oh dear Kate please put that coat back on!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ha!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

CobaltBlu said:


> Oh. the dress tho....   It looked great under the coat.


Agree. I like the pattern but dislike everything else about it.


----------



## Coconuts40

I must be the only person that likes this dress, lol!
I love Alessandra Rich.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Coconuts40 said:


> I must be the only person that likes this dress, lol!
> I love Alessandra Rich.


I like it too


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending an evening reception at The Guinness Storehouse in Dublin tonight.


----------



## marthastoo

I wish the green lame dress didn't have a ruffle on the bottom.  And I just watched a documentary about Imelda Marcos this weekend and that dress has an unfortunate resemblance to the puffed sleeves she was so partial to.  (If I hadn't watch that documentary, I would never had drawn that parallel).  

I do so like her hair at that length. It looks so healthy and bouncy.


----------



## Lounorada

Coconuts40 said:


> I must be the only person that likes this dress, lol!
> I love Alessandra Rich.


Nope, you're not the only one! I really like the dress too  
I just don't like how it was styled with the headband or the dark coloured shoes, makes it look more old-fashioned looking than youthful, when the coat is off. The outfit as a whole was perfect with the coat on.
IMO, she should have ditched the headband and wore her hair loose/natural and gone for a nude shoe.


----------



## Chloe302225

Lounorada said:


> Nope, you're not the only one! I really like the dress too
> I just don't like how it was styled with the headband or the dark coloured shoes, makes it look more old-fashioned looking than youthful, when the coat is off. The outfit as a whole was perfect with the coat on.
> IMO, she should have ditched the headband and wore her hair loose/natural and gone for a nude shoe.



I actually think the headband was worn more to straddle the line of having to wear something suitable for a remembrance ceremony and also something not too formal for the rest of the day's events.


----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4680679
> View attachment 4680681
> View attachment 4680682
> View attachment 4680683
> View attachment 4680684
> View attachment 4680685
> View attachment 4680686
> View attachment 4680687
> View attachment 4680688
> 
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge attending an evening reception at The Guinness Storehouse in Dublin tonight.


Adore this dress!! She’s really giving some heavy handed Team Ireland visuals today!


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> I actually think the headband was worn more to straddle the line of having to wear something suitable for a remembrance ceremony and also something not too formal for the rest of the day's events.


I agree, that sounds right.
I like her wearing headbands, I just don't like it with that dress from today.


----------



## gracekelly

The only thing I liked today was her coat. Didn’t like either dress and don’t like the earrings she wore with the evening dress.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I think some of us aren’t ready for 80s styles like pouffy sleeves and flounces to be back in style. I’m definitely in that camp. But apparently they’re back. Trying to be open minded lol.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Not ready.


----------



## chaneljewel

Headbands are back in style.  I’ve never been a fan of a headband on me, but think some really look good with one on.  I’m not particularly a fan of this one on Kate, however, she’s one of those women who would look good in a paper sack.


----------



## lazeny

That dress would look hideous on another woman. Kate has the frame that can carry it. I also love her headband. But I'm biased because green is my favorite color lol. 

I love the group picture with the Berner. Are they not supposed be 2 dogs? I recall that the president has 2 Berners.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Oh that metallic dress is so pretty, and the designer, The Vampire's Wife?!!? I think she just looks gorgeous.


----------



## Annawakes

It’s nice to see her try some new stuff/new looks.  The metallic dress isn’t my favorite, but I’m happy she tried it.  I feel like she’s really got her confidence now.  It’s great to see.


----------



## Sharont2305

Princess Beatrice wore a version of the green metallic dress to Ellie Gouldings wedding last year


----------



## Sharont2305

Selfies this morning and this afternoon at a research farm


----------



## mrsinsyder

LOL.

*Irish newspapers praise Prince William and Kate Middleton for message of 'peace and reconciliation' as Ireland tour is compared to Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's 'chaotic' trip in 2018*

_"Both Kate and William in particular seemed acutely aware of what was at stake and stayed in deep conversation for as long as possible at all engagements in order to ensure all waiting press got the shot they needed from a variety of angles. And essentially, that their hosts were satisfied.

It was a notable departure from the chaotic energy of William's brother Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's visit in 2018.

The entire day was unfailingly wholesome, bolstering their reputation as down-to-earth parents-of-three who just so happen to have HRH titles."_


----------



## bag-mania

Meghan is supposed to return to London tomorrow. We'll see what happens. They are supposed to reunite with William and Kate on Monday for Commonwealth Day.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

She definitely had a few inches of her hair cut and I like it!  It will grow back quickly in any case.  I love the white coat.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

The white coat goes as far back as 2007


----------



## lanasyogamama

I am loving all these pictures! I go to Ireland every summer.


----------



## Sharont2305

Arriving at the Museum of Literature Ireland in Dublin for a reception.
Catherine is, I believe, wearing Oscar de la Renta.


----------



## bag-mania

Sharont2305 said:


> The white coat goes as far back as 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681503
> View attachment 4681504



Look at all the hair William had back then. Oh, the curse of male pattern baldness!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge is in vintage Oscar De La Renta.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks great! That's such a cute dress on her, the colour really suits her too.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

She looks great. I love her hair at that length.


----------



## Sharont2305

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She looks great. I love her hair at that length.


Me too, and trying a "messy up do" just before the Duchess of messy buns arrives back here, ha ha


----------



## LibbyRuth

That's a fantastic pony tail!  It looks so casual, but the work above it is fantastic!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mrsinsyder said:


> *Irish newspapers praise Prince William and Kate Middleton for message of 'peace and reconciliation' as Ireland tour is compared to Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's 'chaotic' trip in 2018*



Plus her  clothes fit and I can't see her bra in any pic.


----------



## lazeny

She must have a great tailor/seamstress. Her clothes fit perfectly, and her coats are tdf. It also helps that she's tall and slim so plenty of styles look good on her. Her team is truly outstanding, especially her hairstylist.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## V0N1B2

ZOMG you guys! I mean look at that body language. It’s so obvious she doesn’t want  William anywhere near her.
Dead serious


----------



## HiromiT

V0N1B2 said:


> ZOMG you guys! I mean look at that body language. It’s so obvious she doesn’t want  William anywhere near her.
> Dead serious



 They manage to look affectionate but professional at the same time, unlike another couple in which one partner can’t stop pawing and manhandling the other.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Just popping into this thread for a breath of fresh air from W&K...


----------



## chaneljewel

William and Kate are classy.  They’re appropriately affectionate to each other without being clingy.  Kate looks beautiful even on a bad day, and both she and William appear truly happy doing all the events on their schedule.


----------



## Annawakes

I was just going to say they look really cute together!  Even now, after years of marriage and three kids.  You can tell they’re still having fun together.


----------



## ck2802

Chloe302225 said:


>



They look like they’re trying not to laugh right at the end. So cute.


----------



## Sharont2305

Annawakes said:


> I was just going to say they look really cute together!  Even now, after years of marriage and three kids.  You can tell they’re still having fun together.


Yeah, over the years her confidence in her role has grown so much which shows in how they react to one another in public. I would say the same for William, he's more relaxed than he used to be.
Seriously, I think they are more in love now than ever. A match made in heaven. The Queen must be proud in the knowledge that the Monarchy will be safe with these two.


----------



## hellosunshine

Catching up...but what on God's green earth are these outfits? Awful.


----------



## duna

hellosunshine said:


> Catching up...but what on God's green earth are these outfits? Awful.
> View attachment 4683242



For me the absolute worst dress of the trip is the green "tin foil" one! I like the shape, minus the frill at the bottom but the fabric and colour are hideous!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cafecreme15

hellosunshine said:


> Catching up...but what on God's green earth are these outfits? Awful.
> View attachment 4683242


I may be the odd man out here but I actually kind of like the first green foil dress on her. The other two, however, are pretty heinous!


----------



## doni

Yes, not loving the outfits this Irish trip. Even the coats are meh.


----------



## mrsinsyder

You can like someone and still think they get it wrong occasionally. It's ok. The Beyhive-stan style mentality that your celebrity can do no wrong is tired.

I like the pink dress. I don't like the other two though I think she still looks pretty. Everything fits spectacularly and she's so polished!


----------



## youngster

hellosunshine said:


> Catching up...but what on God's green earth are these outfits? Awful.
> View attachment 4683242



Also in the minority, but I actually like the first, glittery green dress lol.  The green dress to the far right looked pretty peeking out from under the dark green coat she wore over it, but I'm not a fan of this dress on its own.  The pink polka dot is vintage Oscar de la Renta, a nod to sustainability most likely.  None are close to my favorite Kate looks at all but everything fits her perfectly, she has an amazing tailor, and was appropriate for each event she was at.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hated the green glittery dress, but loved the vintage Oscar.  Even in bad clothes, Catherine is always beautiful.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I just want to see something age appropriate and surprising. Like something rock and roll from All Saints or something. 

At an appropriate event, of course. Like Trooping the Colour or something.


----------



## hellosunshine

* Prince William Made a Coronavirus Joke and People Are Not Happy *




Well, I can't say I love this, Prince William. On Tuesday, William and Kate visited the Gravity bar at Dublin's Guinness Storehouse, as _People_ reports. There, they met with "Irish people from across the creative arts, sport, business and charity sector," according to the Kensington Royal official Instagram. William spoke to a paramedic from the National Ambulance Service during the visit, and made flippant comments about the novel coronavirus—which, according to CNN, has now killed 3,300 and sickened 95,000 across more than 80 countries.

“I bet everyone’s like, 'I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying,' and you’re like, 'No, you’ve just got a cough,'" William said to the paramedic, before asking, "Does it seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment? Is it being a little bit hyped up do you think in the media?"

And then, the ill-advised joke: "By the way, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are spreading coronavirus!" he said, continuing, "Sorry! We’re keeping an eye on that, so do tell us if we need to stop!"

In the U.K., there have been 90 cases of coronavirus thus far. However, William and Kate have been following advice from Public Health England, which has encouraged them to carry on "business as usual."

https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...rus-joke-and-people-are-not-happy/ar-BB10N2i3


----------



## mrsinsyder

A1aGypsy said:


> I just want to see something age appropriate and surprising. Like something rock and roll from All Saints or something.
> 
> At an appropriate event, of course. Like Trooping the Colour or something.


I think she really tries extra hard to play it safe/conservative. IMO she looks great when she's in riding boots and jeans.


----------



## daisychainz

cafecreme15 said:


> I may be the odd man out here but I actually kind of like the first green foil dress on her. The other two, however, are pretty heinous!


That's for me, too. I liked just that 1 of the 3.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It was a very successful trip!


----------



## youngster

mrsinsyder said:


> I think she really tries extra hard to play it safe/conservative. IMO she looks great when she's in riding boots and jeans.



I think you are right and could be because Prince William is currently second in line, he's not the Prince of Wales yet, so I think she tries to dress well and appropriately but not draw too much attention. The star of the show is still the Queen and then Prince Charles.  So, I think we may see her fashion choices become more daring when she is Princess of Wales and then later Queen Consort.


----------



## Vintage Leather

youngster said:


> I think you are right and could be because Prince William is currently second in line, he's not the Prince of Wales yet, so I think she tries to dress well and appropriately but not draw too much attention. The star of the show is still the Queen and then Prince Charles.  So, I think we may see her fashion choices become more daring when she is Princess of Wales and then later Queen Consort.



I tend to look at things through a jewelry lens, but I wonder if she does tone down because she is British and married to a British Prince.  When you look at the crown princesses of other European countries, the ones who are citizens of that country do tend to tone down when they are at home. Think about Letiza and her minimalist aesthetic, or Mette-Marit with her delicate daisies. 

And then there is Princess Mary and Marie of Denmark who are buying tiaras or negotiating long term loans with jewelers - and our beloved magpie Maxima, who is making sure the Dutch collection is in good order and gets regular airings.

What have we seen Kate in? Loans from Grandma, off-the-rack designer pieces at semi-attainable prices ($6800 alhambra rather than anything from the haute lines), or costume jewelry. It's like she doesn't want to be slammed by the press for being too expensive or too big for her britches.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Whatever Catherine's motive for her choices, she usually kills it.  And, even when she wears something "off", her infectious smile more than makes up for it.


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> Catching up...but what on God's green earth are these outfits? Awful.
> View attachment 4683242


I didn’t like any of the dresses, but they fit her properly. Loved all the coats.  She still gets it perfectly 99.99%of the time.


----------



## michellem

Cavalier Girl said:


> Hated the green glittery dress, but loved the vintage Oscar.  Even in bad clothes, Catherine is always beautiful.


Agree on the vintage Oscar. I actually liked it on her


----------



## eunaddict

Regarding that Coronavirus joke. Look, people dying is never funny. Let's get that out of the way. But, if you never find humour in things that scare you...you'd never make it in any of the careers where you confront those things frequently - think of it as cop/firefighter/military/doctor humour. 

And if that offends you, you'd be shocked to hear the number and extent of coronavirus related jokes I've heard in the OTs this week alone. Coronavirus is currently THE running joke in the hospital I work at, and in all the whatsapp groups with medicos.

And as someone who knows multiple people (including some I'm very close to) currently under quarantine because they were healthcare staff involved in treating a patient, in these situations laughter is a good thing, jokes are a good thing.


----------



## maryg1

eunaddict said:


> Regarding that Coronavirus joke. Look, people dying is never funny. Let's get that out of the way. But, if you never find humour in things that scare you...you'd never make it in any of the careers where you confront those things frequently - think of it as cop/firefighter/military/doctor humour.
> 
> And if that offends you, you'd be shocked to hear the number and extent of coronavirus related jokes I've heard in the OTs this week alone. Coronavirus is currently THE running joke in the hospital I work at, and in all the whatsapp groups with medicos.
> 
> And as someone who knows multiple people (including some I'm very close to) currently under quarantine because they were healthcare staff involved in treating a patient, in these situations laughter is a good thing, jokes are a good thing.


This. I can show you several memes about coronavirus, and they’re all funny. Unfortunately they’re all in Italian


----------



## maryg1

I’m probably the only one that likes the dress she wore under the coat when landing. Something I would dare to wear


----------



## lanasyogamama

I liked it as well.


----------



## zen1965

And I!


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duchess of Cambridge seen yesterday coming out of Waterstones in Kensington after buying loads of children's books


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4684301
> View attachment 4684302
> View attachment 4684303
> View attachment 4684304


What bag is this?  I like it!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Tivo

I love the pink, idc.


----------



## Jayne1

eunaddict said:


> Regarding that Coronavirus joke. Look, people dying is never funny. Let's get that out of the way. But, if you never find humour in things that scare you...you'd never make it in any of the careers where you confront those things frequently - think of it as cop/firefighter/military/doctor humour.
> 
> And if that offends you, you'd be shocked to hear the number and extent of coronavirus related jokes I've heard in the OTs this week alone. Coronavirus is currently THE running joke in the hospital I work at, and in all the whatsapp groups with medicos.
> 
> And as someone who knows multiple people (including some I'm very close to) currently under quarantine because they were healthcare staff involved in treating a patient, in these situations laughter is a good thing, jokes are a good thing.


My impressions was the opposite. He's not frightened... he's cavalier. "Does it seem quite dramatic? Is it being a little bit hyped up?"

Will isn't like regular people.  He's insulated, protected and pampered. He's not elderly, he doesn't travel to work in closed-in settings with little air circulation (such as a subway with coughing passengers) and he's not a front-line health care worker.  What does he have to worry about.

Yes, jokes and laughter are good things, but I bet this guy just doesn't get the day to day crowdedness of many peoples lives.

Yes, Kate was photographed shopping, but she had a swarm of guards and protection around her, keeping everyone at a distance.  Which she has all the time anyway, virus or no virus.


----------



## Sharont2305

Looks to me she only had a driver and bodyguard, which she normally does if she isn't driving herself.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Annawakes said:


> What bag is this?  I like it!!


I like it too! It's the Smythson Ludlow Concertina Crossbody Bag ($825US)


----------



## Annawakes

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I like it too! It's the Smythson Ludlow Concertina Crossbody Bag ($825US)


Thanks!  Gonna check it out.  Nice price point!


----------



## michellem

Tivo said:


> I love the pink, idc.


Me too!


----------



## Sol Ryan

I’m around Medical IT and we’ve been making Coronavirus jokes all week... I think he gets it... his kids are home from school from it....


----------



## lalame

I love to see her (and even Meghan) in day to day outfits like this. Sometimes even more than the glam outfits, though those are no doubt lovely. I like to see their natural style - makes them seem more familiar to me?

Kate does a good job balancing an aspirational, regal persona and a down to earth one.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mrsinsyder said:


> You can like someone and still think they get it wrong occasionally. It's ok. The Beyhive-stan style mentality that your celebrity can do no wrong is tired.
> 
> I like the pink dress. I don't like the other two though I think she still looks pretty. Everything fits spectacularly and she's so polished!



This! You don't have to applaud anything they do. Also, I do like the pink vintage dress the best, too. The green day ensemble is too much Denver Clan for me. But what I really adore is how everything fits perfectly. It makes the whole look polished whatever it is.


----------



## doni

hellosunshine said:


> * Prince William Made a Coronavirus Joke and People Are Not Happy *
> 
> View attachment 4683538
> 
> 
> Well, I can't say I love this, Prince William. On Tuesday, William and Kate visited the Gravity bar at Dublin's Guinness Storehouse, as _People_ reports. There, they met with "Irish people from across the creative arts, sport, business and charity sector," according to the Kensington Royal official Instagram. William spoke to a paramedic from the National Ambulance Service during the visit, and made flippant comments about the novel coronavirus—which, according to CNN, has now killed 3,300 and sickened 95,000 across more than 80 countries.
> 
> “I bet everyone’s like, 'I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying,' and you’re like, 'No, you’ve just got a cough,'" William said to the paramedic, before asking, "Does it seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment? Is it being a little bit hyped up do you think in the media?"
> 
> And then, the ill-advised joke: "By the way, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are spreading coronavirus!" he said, continuing, "Sorry! We’re keeping an eye on that, so do tell us if we need to stop!"
> 
> In the U.K., there have been 90 cases of coronavirus thus far. However, William and Kate have been following advice from Public Health England, which has encouraged them to carry on "business as usual."
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/lifestyle...rus-joke-and-people-are-not-happy/ar-BB10N2i3



Who is not happy? I bet 95% of Britons are making Coronavirus jokes as we speak. I know my British friends do. William’s job is not to make America’s sob culture happy... Really can’t we not say anything anymore because someone in internet is going to get offended?


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> Who is not happy? I bet 95% of Britons are making Coronavirus jokes as we speak. I know my British friends do. William’s job is not to make America’s sob culture happy... Really can’t we not say anything anymore because someone in internet is going to get offended?


We are all at it, obviously some people don't get our British sense of humour.
It got us through World War 2 and it'll get us through this.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I just got back from Seattle and all I’m hearing from everyone around me are coronavirus jokes. I should tell them all they’re bad people!


----------



## Stansy

Exactly, I had a burger and a Corona for dinner the other night


----------



## limom

Twitter is full pack of Corona virus jokes!


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## duna

LOVE Kate's coat, the hat not so much but she looks great, as usual!


----------



## limom

It looks so 1940’s very put together.


----------



## Lounorada

I love this whole look. That coat is exquisite, and the fit is impeccable!
The entire outfit is perfectly styled and the different shades of burgundy and wine are gorgeous. She looks so regal.


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> It looks so 1940’s very put together.


Yes! Very 1940s


----------



## limom

Lounorada said:


> Yes! Very 1940s


Would love to see the queen response to the outfit as she lived thru the period.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Lounorada said:


> I love this whole look. That coat is exquisite, and the fit is impeccable!
> The entire outfit is perfectly styled and the different shades of burgundy and wine are gorgeous. She looks so regal.


They both look very sleek.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I've come to like Kate and I think she looks nice in most of the stuff she wears (even if I don't like the outfits) BUT...

I do wish she'd dress a bit more modern. I know her role isn't to be a fashionista, it's to be a normal, stable royal, but she's got that down pat already. I'd love to see her in something more sleek and less buttons + frills + collars.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Perfection!


----------



## Jayne1

doni said:


> Who is not happy? I bet 95% of Britons are making Coronavirus jokes as we speak. I know my British friends do. William’s job is not to make America’s sob culture happy... Really can’t we not say anything anymore because someone in internet is going to get offended?


My initial reaction to Will's joke was that a pampered, entitled, privileged, future king should have better judgement than to ask if it was being a little hyped up.

If medical folks and regular people joke,  that's perfectly fine and a stress reliever, but I don't think Will, a future king, should be making light of some people's fears. We're not panicking here in Toronto at all, and everyone is out and about, with no stockpiling, but some people in parts of the world are struggling.

I always ask what would the Queen do.


----------



## Sharont2305

At the end of the service today there was a close up of him meeting Alexandra Burke, it looked like he said something like I'm sorry for not shaking your hand, she then looked like she said something about washing hands and motioned it.
Then a short while later Meghan hugged her.


----------



## imgg

mrsinsyder said:


> I've come to like Kate and I think she looks nice in most of the stuff she wears (even if I don't like the outfits) BUT...
> 
> I do wish she'd dress a bit more modern. I know her role isn't to be a fashionista, it's to be a normal, stable royal, but she's got that down pat already. I'd love to see her in something more sleek and less buttons + frills + collars.


I think Kate dresses this way purposeful, to not out stage the event or title.    She dresses appropriate imo, making it less about her and more about the work she is doing all while looking great, but not over done.


----------



## mrsinsyder

imgg said:


> I think Kate dresses this way purposeful, to not out stage the event or title.    She dresses appropriate imo, making it less about her and more about the work she is doing all while looking great, but not over done.


Oh I totally agree!


----------



## mrsinsyder

YASSS QUEEN this is how you do glam!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

That blue gown is stunning.


----------



## Annawakes

She’s so pretty.  I love her!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love the red and gosh do I want her hair(stylist).


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4686546
> View attachment 4686547
> View attachment 4686548


The red hat and outfit is lovely, I like the roses on top and in back. And that blue gown, WOW. She is just so perfect in her clothes. And the hair!!


----------



## bellecate

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4686546
> View attachment 4686547
> View attachment 4686548



I really like her coats, she has great style for presenting herself to the public.


----------



## Sharont2305

I knew I'd seen it before, she wore it with a shawl on their tour of India in 2016. I belive its a Jenny Packham gown.
Its stunning


----------



## mdcx

My respect for Kate has gone up a fair few notches today. She really is a trooper, and carries herself so gracefully.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She’s not just existing, you can tell!


----------



## Sharont2305

CobaltBlu said:


> She’s not just existing, you can tell!


She's thriving [emoji16]


----------



## gracekelly

She's practical and smart and knows how to compartmentalize.  I think the most extreme behavior we have seen from her is ignoring the Harkles.  She's not a phony and that is the best thing about her.  When you see her smiling in pictures, you know they are real smiles and not some rictis grin on her face.  Gee who does that?

I like her rewearing her clothes.  I always thought it was a shame that these women had all these beautiful things in the closet and you never would see them again.  Princess Anne has it down to a science.  Stick with the classics ladies, and they will be worn forever!


----------



## lazeny

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4686538
> View attachment 4686539
> View attachment 4686540
> View attachment 4686541
> View attachment 4686542
> View attachment 4686543
> View attachment 4686544
> View attachment 4686545



I'm having major hair envy here. It looks so healthy and soft.


----------



## hellosunshine

*Imagine Being Rude in This Dumb Little Hat*

*

*

On Monday, Meghan Markle and Prince Harry completed their last official royal engagement before stepping back as senior royals and assuming a more private life in North America. It was also the Sussexes’ first event with the rest of the royal family since they announced their decision to step back in January, and marked a public reunion with the queen, Will and Kate, and other senior royals.

You’d think they’d be happy to see each other (or at least try to _look_ happy), but that didn’t seem to be the case for pretty much anyone except Meghan, who actually did seem thrilled to be there:




*In a video taken of the event — a celebration of the U.K.’s Commonwealth Day, which was held at London’s Westminster Abbey — we see Meghan wave at Will and Kate, who seem to completely ignore her. *Meghan is also snubbed by the Countess of Wessex, who turns away from her, silly hat and all, and proceeds to stare in the opposite direction like an owl:



The whole thing brings to mind a middle-school lunchroom and is supremely awkward to watch. And honestly, part of me does feel bad for Kate and Sophie — imagine having to snub someone while wearing a silly little hat? I mean, you’re bound to feel ridiculous wearing one of these things, even if you didn’t feel the need to be bad-mannered on top of that. Meghan, meanwhile, looked delighted, silly little hat and all.

https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/meghan-markle-snubbed-by-women-in-dumb-hats.html


----------



## Mrs.Z

Imagine calling yourself a journalist and writing an article with the words “dumb little hat” in the title that is entirely about an imaginary “snub”


----------



## mrsinsyder

Fits right in with Meghan crapping all over British traditions to call their fascinators dumb. Not surprised at all. At least Kate never wore a poop emoji on her head.


----------



## bag-mania

At least William, Kate, Charles, and Harry were honest enough not to hide what they were feeling. There was only one phony on display and she kept her fake smile plastered on her face from the moment her plane landed. When she wasn't grilling her husband on what William said to him that is.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> At least William, Kate, Charles, and Harry were honest enough not to hide what they were feeling. There was only one phony on display and she kept her fake smile plastered on her face from the moment her plane landed. When she wasn't grilling her husband on what William said to him that is.


or yanking on his arm or pushing in front of him


----------



## michellem

mrsinsyder said:


> Fits right in with Meghan crapping all over British traditions to call their fascinators dumb. Not surprised at all. At least Kate never wore a poop emoji on her head.
> 
> View attachment 4688875


----------



## bellecate

hellosunshine said:


> *Imagine Being Rude in This Dumb Little Hat*
> 
> *
> View attachment 4688865
> *
> 
> On Monday, Meghan Markle and Prince Harry completed their last official royal engagement before stepping back as senior royals and assuming a more private life in North America. It was also the Sussexes’ first event with the rest of the royal family since they announced their decision to step back in January, and marked a public reunion with the queen, Will and Kate, and other senior royals.
> 
> You’d think they’d be happy to see each other (or at least try to _look_ happy), but that didn’t seem to be the case for pretty much anyone except Meghan, who actually did seem thrilled to be there:
> 
> View attachment 4688866
> 
> 
> *In a video taken of the event — a celebration of the U.K.’s Commonwealth Day, which was held at London’s Westminster Abbey — we see Meghan wave at Will and Kate, who seem to completely ignore her. *Meghan is also snubbed by the Countess of Wessex, who turns away from her, silly hat and all, and proceeds to stare in the opposite direction like an owl:
> 
> 
> 
> The whole thing brings to mind a middle-school lunchroom and is supremely awkward to watch. And honestly, part of me does feel bad for Kate and Sophie — imagine having to snub someone while wearing a silly little hat? I mean, you’re bound to feel ridiculous wearing one of these things, even if you didn’t feel the need to be bad-mannered on top of that. Meghan, meanwhile, looked delighted, silly little hat and all.
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2020/03/meghan-markle-snubbed-by-women-in-dumb-hats.html



  Can't think of a polite reply to this nonsense so I'll just comment on how much class and dignity Kate has.  A woman with a lot of admirable traits.


----------



## Katel

Mrs.Z said:


> Imagine calling yourself a journalist and writing an article with the words “dumb little hat” in the title that is entirely about an imaginary “snub”



Precisely...and, “The Cut?” oh,
right, forgot, if it’s online/in print, it must be credible...
It shows there’s nothing legitimate for M’s fan *(*staff*) *to post, they have to go to rags nobody’s heard of.



mrsinsyder said:


> Fits right in with Meghan crapping all over British traditions to call their fascinators dumb. Not surprised at all. At least Kate never wore a poop emoji on her head.
> 
> View attachment 4688875



Every bit of poop, she has put on her own head (as evidenced by her expression in this picture). Quite royal - classy.


----------



## green.bee

Dumb or not, Kate still looking classy wearing the hat. I cannot say the same about the other person in green.


----------



## maryg1

calling a country’s tradition “silly”  is beyond rude.
I’d like people here to investigate better other countries’ traditions before posting such articles.
No all stans articles are posting worthy, some are just trash, and this is a clear example.
Not only for the hat part, but also when it tries to convince readers that grinning at a Church Service is fine, acting like nothing has happened when you actually caused a mess and such distances between relatives is fine.


----------



## maryg1

Oh, and whining about relatives not warmly greeting you when your surname has become a sinonyme of suddenly cutting people out of your life, that’s pretty ridiculous and laughable.


----------



## Sharont2305

maryg1 said:


> calling a country’s tradition “silly”  is beyond rude.
> I’d like people here to investigate better other countries’ traditions before posting such articles.
> No all stans articles are posting worthy, some are just trash, and this is a clear example.
> Not only for the hat part, but also when it tries to convince readers that grinning at a Church Service is fine, acting like nothing has happened when you actually caused a mess and such distances between relatives is fine.


Well said, I'd never be critical of any other country's traditions, its very ignorant, and hurtful to those who  live in them.
You all probably know I'm British, Welsh first, and it's annoying when having to bite my tongue when people from other countries have no idea how things work here, specifically the ways, rules, protocol and hundreds of years of tradition, which in fact are older than some countries.
I'll shut up now.


----------



## maryg1

Sharont2305 said:


> Well said, I'd never be critical of any other country's traditions, its very ignorant, and hurtful to those who  live in them.
> You all probably know I'm British, Welsh first, and it's annoying when having to bite my tongue when people from other countries have no idea how things work here, specifically the ways, rules, protocol and hundreds of years of tradition, which in fact are older than some countries.
> I'll shut up now.


When you feel the need to bite tour tongue PM me, I’ll be glad to speak up for you!


----------



## Mrs.Z

maryg1 said:


> calling a country’s tradition “silly”  is beyond rude.
> I’d like people here to investigate better other countries’ traditions before posting such articles.
> No all stans articles are posting worthy, some are just trash, and this is a clear example.
> Not only for the hat part, but also when it tries to convince readers that grinning at a Church Service is fine, acting like nothing has happened when you actually caused a mess and such distances between relatives is fine.


I thought the same thing, who decided grinning, chatting and being jolly in Church was appropriate behavior


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Well said, I'd never be critical of any other country's traditions, its very ignorant, and hurtful to those who  live in them.
> You all probably know I'm British, Welsh first, and it's annoying when having to bite my tongue when people from other countries have no idea how things work here, specifically the ways, rules, protocol and hundreds of years of tradition, which in fact are older than some countries.
> I'll shut up now.


You say tomayto I say tomahto 
People can make themselves understood and so think they understand.  Or you get but it’s so _archaic_  yeah, no, that’s history babe 
I’m English - I once shared a flat with a couple of South Africans, now share my life with an Aussie.  English speaking countries are NOT the same culturally.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> Well said, I'd never be critical of any other country's traditions, its very ignorant, and hurtful to those who  live in them.
> You all probably know I'm British, Welsh first, and it's annoying when having to bite my tongue when people from other countries have no idea how things work here, specifically the ways, rules, protocol and hundreds of years of tradition, which in fact are older than some countries.
> I'll shut up now.



Amen to this!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Katel said:


> Precisely...and, “The Cut?” oh,
> right, forgot, if it’s online/in print, it must be credible...
> It shows there’s nothing legitimate for M’s fan *(*staff*) *to post, they have to go to rags nobody’s heard of.
> 
> Every bit of poop, she has put on her own head (as evidenced by her expression in this picture). Quite royal - classy.



The Cut isn't actually something that nobody's heard of.  That being said, they are Markle's ideal publication - the sort to put a cruel spin on a cheap pre-written thing from a publicist.

The Cut is actually the fashion and society section of NY Mag (half million print subscribers, and I don't know what their blog traffic looks like but it's significantly bigger than print). About fifteen years back, NYMag rolled their fashion, culture, news and food sections out as differently branded blogs. (Cut, Vulture, Daily Intelligencer, and GrubStreet)

Back in the day, they were witty.  Sadly, these days, they are notorious for making really stupid statements just to piss people off so they'll flood the comment section and drive blog traffic.  This is the site that did a big dramatic article about how Priyanka Chopra "Trapped!" Nick Jonas. 

 So, while I'm rolling my eyes hard at this article, it is fairly typical of their "journalism"


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> You say tomayto I say tomahto [emoji2]
> People can make themselves understood and so think they understand.  Or you get but it’s so _archaic_ [emoji38] yeah, no, that’s history babe
> I’m English - I once shared a flat with a couple of South Africans, now share my life with an Aussie.  English speaking countries are NOT the same culturally.


Exactly [emoji1]


----------



## Katel

Vintage Leather said:


> The Cut isn't actually something that nobody's heard of.  That being said, they are Markle's ideal publication - the sort to put a cruel spin on a cheap pre-written thing from a publicist.
> 
> The Cut is actually the fashion and society section of NY Mag (half million print subscribers, and I don't know what their blog traffic looks like but it's significantly bigger than print). About fifteen years back, NYMag rolled their fashion, culture, news and food sections out as differently branded blogs. (Cut, Vulture, Daily Intelligencer, and GrubStreet)
> 
> Back in the day, they were witty.  Sadly, these days, they are notorious for making really stupid statements just to piss people off so they'll flood the comment section and drive blog traffic.  This is the site that did a big dramatic article about how Priyanka Chopra "Trapped!" Nick Jonas.
> 
> So, while I'm rolling my eyes hard at this article, it is fairly typical of their "journalism"



noted, quite right...should have conveyed the idea that, given the world, a very small demographic audience slice has heard of this rag.


----------



## eunaddict

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...in-Harry-Meghan-minute-Westminster-Abbey.html

_"Fearing another highly public royal skirmish, William and Kate, it can be revealed, stepped in to defuse the situation at the weekend and offered to join ‘emotional’ Harry and Meghan as they waited in their seats for the Queen, Charles and Camilla to arrive.

But not before 2,000 orders of service had been signed off and printed which very clearly – and rather embarrassingly – placed the Cambridges firmly as entering with the main royal party.

And it seems that their 11th-hour olive branch did not ease the ill-feeling between the feuding family."_


Infinite amounts of respect for the Cambridges for constantly trying - especially for Kate, the woman everyone (and plenty of articles) has been crediting as the peacekeeper since this all started in 2018. Although, honestly and logically speaking...having the Queen enter with the next 2 heirs while everyone else is already seated and waiting shouldn't have been all that controversial.


----------



## marthastoo

I have to laugh that as some sniff at the "rag" The Cut (part of NY Magazine), the very next posted article is from the Daily Mail.  lol 

NY Magazine is very much a magazine for New Yorkers or people with a New York aesthetic and world view.  Hardly a rag.  You might disagree with it, but every article in the Cut, Vulture, etc. has a somewhat snarky POV.  It reads like a very typical Cut article.


----------



## Lounorada

maryg1 said:


> calling a country’s tradition “silly”  is beyond rude.
> I’d like people here to investigate better other countries’ traditions before posting such articles.
> No all stans articles are posting worthy, some are just trash, and this is a clear example.
> Not only for the hat part, but also when it tries to convince readers that grinning at a Church Service is fine, acting like nothing has happened when you actually caused a mess and such distances between relatives is fine.


Well said @maryg1, I completely agree.







Sharont2305 said:


> Well said, I'd never be critical of any other country's traditions, its very ignorant, and hurtful to those who  live in them.
> You all probably know I'm British, Welsh first, and it's annoying when having to bite my tongue when people from other countries have no idea how things work here, specifically the ways, rules, protocol and hundreds of years of tradition, which in fact are older than some countries.
> I'll shut up now.


Agree with you also @Sharont2305


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

eunaddict said:


> Infinite amounts of respect for the Cambridges for constantly trying - especially for Kate, the woman everyone (and plenty of articles) has been crediting as the peacekeeper since this all started in 2018. Although, honestly and logically speaking...having the Queen enter with the next 2 heirs while everyone else is already seated and waiting shouldn't have been all that controversial.



Totally agree with everything you said.


----------



## Sharont2305

Catherine was spotted in Sainsbury's supermarket in King's Lynn with George, Charlotte and Louis looking at the children's clothes section


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Gimmethebag

I read that William will be physically representing the monarchy as the Queen and Charles will need to isolate.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Phillip has been flown to Windsor to be with the queen at Windsor very stoic staying in the South of England in sure  they  would rather be at Balmoral where she could walk and ride daily in seclusion


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Gimmethebag

While it's superfluous to focus on her outfits right now, that mauve suit may be one of my favorite Duchess of Cambridge outfits. I love it when Kate wears something more modern.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gimmethebag said:


> While it's superfluous to focus on her outfits right now, that mauve suit may be one of my favorite Duchess of Cambridge outfits. I love it when Kate wears something more modern.


It's not! She looks nice, as usual, although I'm surprised to see them out and about.


----------



## closeted

Superfluous is nice at a time like this. Am glad to see them amidst all the gloom, reminds me of normal which I hope is not that far on the horizon.


----------



## Sharont2305

Happy Mother's Day to all mums here in the UK xx


----------



## doni

Sharont2305 said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all mums here in the UK xx[/QUOT




What a wonderful pic


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> What a wonderful pic


Yeah, the other pics are lovely too, Catherine is so like her mum


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


>




It's being reported that there was a camera person, a photographer, a reporter, producer & several personal Kensington Palace staff workers present for this. Honestly, it's kinda shocking that they were so eager to jeopardize the health & well-being of themselves, their children, their own staff, and these emergency response workers. Thank god, they were told to not do this stunt again by the head of the London Ambulance Services....



Btw, Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark has been doing his part to show support during the coronavirus pandemic by self-isolating and holding digital meetings with members of emergency services through FaceTime. Please take note, Kensington Palace!


----------



## Lounorada




----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> It's being reported that there was a camera person, a photographer, a reporter, producer & several personal Kensington Palace staff workers present for this. Honestly, it's kinda shocking that they were so eager to jeopardize the health & well-being of themselves, their children, their own staff, and these emergency response workers. Thank god, they were told to not do this stunt again by the head of the London Ambulance Services....
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, Crown Prince Frederik of Denmark has been doing his part to show support during the coronavirus pandemic by self-isolating and holding digital meetings with members of emergency services through FaceTime. Please take note, Kensington Palace!





If you watch the full video carefully you can see it is William who suggested that any further visits might have to be by video conference, he was not told to do anything. I am sure KP took every precaution available to them for such a visit. The Royal Family cant be seen as deserting their people in their time of need but must also strike balance going forward with health and safety. William would have seen the great example set by his grandmother and known of the sacrifices that her parents made during WWII.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> If you watch the full video carefully you can see it is William who suggested that any further visits might have to be by video conference, he was not told to do anything. I am sure KP took every precaution available to them for such a visit The Royal Family cant be seen as deserting their people in their time of need but must also strike balance going forward with health and safety. William would have seen the great example set by hos grandmother and known sacrifices of her parents made during WWII.


Well said[emoji122]


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> *William would have seen the great example set by his grandmother and known of the sacrifices that her parents made during WWII.*



That's a weird take - somewhat crazy that anyone would compare this viral outbreak to Queen Elizabeth visiting bombed sites during the war but alas here we are. Btw, William and Kate are not immune to sickness and they are doing the complete opposite of what other leaders around the world have been modeling in regards to social distancing. This visit was irresponsible. Plain & simple.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> That's a weird take - somewhat crazy that anyone would compare this viral outbreak to Queen Elizabeth visiting bombed sites during the war but alas here we are. Btw, William and Kate are not immune to sickness and they are doing the complete opposite of what other leaders around the world have been modeling in regards to social distancing. This visit was irresponsible. Plain & simple.



The reason for each situation may be different but the fact each has left UK and entire world in crisis is not. I don't think that comparing and modeling the responses given to each situation is crazy. I never said William and Kate are immune but they also have to strike the balance of how they should show support to frontline medical professionals and responders and their own health and safety. I am sure that all safety precautions were taken for this visit and given the responses of those who they actually visited,  it also had the intended effect of giving a morale boost to those that were there.  Will they make changes to their plans in the future? Definitely, but I dont think they are doing anything without the supervision and advice of multiple medical personnel.


----------



## zen1965

hellosunshine said:


> That's a weird take - somewhat crazy that anyone would compare this viral outbreak to Queen Elizabeth visiting bombed sites during the war but alas here we are. Btw, William and Kate are not immune to sickness and they are doing the complete opposite of what other leaders around the world have been modeling in regards to social distancing. This visit was irresponsible. Plain & simple.



In light of your concerns I am sure you agree it was highly irresponsible of William's sister-in-law to insist rushing towards people and hugging them of all things during her recent visit to the UK, i.e. at a time when COVID19 was already raging and mere days before it was officially declared a pandemic.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> I never said William and Kate are immune but they also have to strike the balance of how they should show support to frontline medical professionals and responders and their own health and safety. I am sure that all safety precautions were taken for this visit and given the responses of those who they actually visited,  it also had the intended effect of giving a morale boost to those that were there.



Wasn't Kate spotted at a grocery store last week? Weren't Kate & William recently on a 4 day, 3 night tour to Ireland? They could be asymptomatic or "silent" carriers of the virus for all we know and their presence could have put others - namely these emergency responders at risk. They are setting a dangerous example here since officials have adviced everyone to socially distance oneself.

If they wanted to give a "morale boast" - this engagement could've been done digitally through Skype or FaceTime as other monarchies are doing. But again, I guess I can understand why the palace isn't taking this seriously when William was joking about the virus a few weeks ago.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4695412


Amen and can I get a Clorox wipe....this thread has been trolled for too long!


----------



## Mrs.Z

hellosunshine said:


> Wasn't Kate spotted at a grocery store last week? Weren't Kate & William recently on a 4 day, 3 night tour to Ireland? They could be asymptomatic or "silent" carriers of the virus for all we know and their presence could have put others - namely these emergency responders at risk. They are setting a dangerous example here since officials have adviced everyone to socially distance oneself.
> 
> If they wanted to give a "morale boast" - this engagement could've been done digitally through Skype or FaceTime as other monarchies are doing. But again, I guess I can understand why the palace isn't taking this seriously when William was joking about the virus a few weeks ago.


Absolutely Kate should stop buying food for her family, it’s dangerous.


----------



## hellosunshine

zen1965 said:


> In light of your concerns I am sure you agree it was highly irresponsible of William's sister-in-law to insist rushing towards people and hugging them of all things during her recent visit to the UK, i.e. at a time when COVID19 was already raging and mere days before it was officially declared a pandemic.



Oh! Did William's sister-in-law go to an emergency response center staffed with front-of-the-line medical professionals? 



Mrs.Z said:


> Amen and can I get a Clorox wipe....this thread has been trolled for too long!



No one is trolling. A differing of opinion and perspectives are good and welcomed.


----------



## zen1965

hellosunshine said:


> Oh! Did William's sister-in-law go to an emergency response center staffed with front-of-the-line medical professionals?



Oh. Did WIlliam and Kate insist on hugging people despite them trying to shrink away? 
And oh, what, in actual fact, has William's sister-in-law done that has been of any substance or use to anybody since she hit the ground running off to Canada?
A different opinion and perspective may be good and welcome but are not necessarily so. But hey, pls continue to point out all the supposed shortcomings and missteps of the Cambridges - just do not expect that this will gloss over the fact that Chunga Changa H & Ms Independent Profile have not managed to accomplish anything whatsover on their own except juvenile rather non-articulate statements on social media since they left the BRF.


----------



## Flatsy

I have to admit, the Sussexes are a top-notch model of safe coronavirus behavior.  They won't infect any of their elderly family members because they have estranged themselves from everyone.  They quit their jobs so they have no responsibilities to anyone but themselves.  They got themselves a $14 million mansion surrounded by gates and tarps to distance themselves from the masses.  And they don't need to leave the house to do errands because they make their servants and Royal Protection Officers do their errands for them!

They really are admirable, admirable people.


----------



## bellecate

Flatsy said:


> I have to admit, the Sussexes are a top-notch model of safe coronavirus behavior.  They won't infect any of their elderly family members because they have estranged themselves from everyone.  They quit their jobs so they have no responsibilities to anyone but themselves.  They got themselves a $14 million mansion surrounded by gates and tarps to distance themselves from the masses.  And they don't need to leave the house to do errands because they make their servants and Royal Protection Officers do their errands for them!
> 
> They really are admirable, admirable people.


 Thank you, sometimes you need a good laugh.


----------



## threadbender

I am getting the feeling I am missing some posts but that is OK.

Looks like Prince William and his wife are setting a calming example to the people in the UK. Kate seems to have a serene air about her most of the time.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Oh! Did William's sister-in-law go to an emergency response center staffed with front-of-the-line medical professionals?
> 
> 
> 
> No one is trolling. A differing of opinion and perspectives are good and welcomed.


This shows a complete lack of understanding of the NHS 111 service.  They are not “front of the line medical professionals”.  There is no face to face contact with patients.  They take calls and (with clinical advice and algorithms) direct patients to patient care services as needed.  111 runs alongside the emergency 999 telephone service.
Royal visits to NHS services are always extremely well organised.  I know this from personal experience.  Your hysteria seems to be predicated on the thought that Kate and William just decided to turn up in an A&E department and interrupt patient treatment simply because they had a spare 5 minutes.  That would be an absurd suggestion.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Wasn't Kate spotted at a grocery store last week? Weren't Kate & William recently on a 4 day, 3 night tour to Ireland? They could be asymptomatic or "silent" carriers of the virus for all we know and their presence could have put others - namely these emergency responders at risk. They are setting a dangerous example here since officials have adviced everyone to socially distance oneself.
> 
> If they wanted to give a "morale boast" - this engagement could've been done digitally through Skype or FaceTime as other monarchies are doing. But again, I guess I can understand why the palace isn't taking this seriously when William was joking about the virus a few weeks ago.


Didn't Meghan and Harry come over from Canada and then fly back? In Meghans case within a matter of days, just before the pandemic was declared. None of the Royals shook hands with guests at the Commonwealth Service, but Meghan hugged 2 people, 1 definitely on camera, just before the pandemic was declared. Hmmm.


----------



## doni

hellosunshine said:


> Wasn't Kate spotted at a grocery store last week? Weren't Kate & William recently on a 4 day, 3 night tour to Ireland? They could be asymptomatic or "silent" carriers of the virus for all we know and their presence could have put others - namely these emergency responders at risk. They are setting a dangerous example here since officials have adviced everyone to socially distance oneself.
> 
> If they wanted to give a "morale boast" - this engagement could've been done digitally through Skype or FaceTime as other monarchies are doing. But again, I guess I can understand why the palace isn't taking this seriously when William was joking about the virus a few weeks ago.



Monarchies cannot be seen to go against their governments. At this time of distress, each royal house in Europe is being particularly careful to behave in a way that reflects what is asked from their people, not what they may think is right or wrong. One can or not agree with the policies of Boris Johnson’s government, which differ from most of the other European countries. But that is beside the point. The UK government has asked citizens from a certain age to isolate. The Queen and Prince Charles followed suit. The monarchy cannot be seen as taking any steps that would suggest they are criticizing the policies of the government, or that they are not fully in tune with them. What William and Kate did was strictly in line with UK policies and guidelines at that point in time.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> This shows a complete lack of understanding of the NHS 111 service.  They are not “front of the line medical professionals”.  There is no face to face contact with patients.  They take calls and (with clinical advice and algorithms) direct patients to patient care services as needed.  111 runs alongside the emergency 999 telephone service.



I understand the NHS 111 service well enough, thank you. It's a free service offered to the public and in more normal times - this service would render medical guidance or consultation on non-life threatening or non emergency situations. However, at the moment a much higher volume of people are calling 111 because they are concerned they may have symptons of Coronavirus and it’s clogging up the phone lines - the system is completely overwhelmed and it's irritating to see Kate and William offering nothing but photo ops of their concerned faces. 

Btw, these centres are staffed by medical professionals. Kate & William are not "helping" these operators when they have to stop their work to indulge them in these *unnecessary* photo ops as seen below -










Honestly, I really do not understand these two - when they're supposed to be working, they are not, but when people are told to stay home these two morons visit an emergency center. Again, William could've held a digital meeting and Kate could've just taken photos of her kids at home practicing social distancing. They could've earned a lot of goodwill instead you have people not able to defend this (even pro-cambridge fans on Twitter). 





Sharont2305 said:


> Didn't Meghan and Harry come over from Canada and then fly back? In Meghans case within a matter of days, just before the pandemic was declared. None of the Royals shook hands with guests at the Commonwealth Service, but Meghan hugged 2 people, 1 definitely on camera, just before the pandemic was declared. Hmmm.




Meghan & Harry left last Monday and a lot of their engagements were managed even before then. This virus is ever-evolving and the circumstances are a lot different from 7+ days ago. Kate & Williams engagement was a mere 2 days ago! Not a great comparison.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> I understand the NHS 111 service well enough, thank you. It's a free service offered to the public and in more normal times - this service would render medical guidance or consultation on non-life threatening or non emergency situations. However, at the moment a much higher volume of people are calling 111 because they are concerned they may have symptons of Coronavirus and it’s clogging up the phone lines - the system is completely overwhelmed and it's irritating to see Kate and William offering nothing but photo ops of their concerned faces.
> 
> Btw, these centres are staffed by medical professionals. Kate & William are not "helping" these operators when they have to stop their work to indulge them in these *unnecessary* photo ops as seen below -
> 
> View attachment 4695752
> 
> View attachment 4695753
> 
> View attachment 4695754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I really do not understand these two - when they're supposed to be working, they are not, but when people are told to stay home these two morons visit an emergency center. Again, William could've held a digital meeting and Kate could've just taken photos of her kids at home practicing social distancing. They could've earned a lot of goodwill instead you have people not able to defend this (even pro-cambridge fans on Twitter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan & Harry left last Monday and a lot of their engagements were managed even before then. This virus is ever-evolving and the circumstances are a lot different from 7+ days ago. Kate & Williams engagement was a mere 2 days ago! Not a great comparison.



I was actually comparing the flying to and from Canada to the Ireland trip which took place at the beginning of March, way before Meghan graced us with coming back here, and as a Brit, we know how the 111 service works thank you, had to use it myself actually.
P. S the call handlers, the ones in the pictures, are not medically trained. They ask questions that are designed to determine if you need to speak to a medical professional who calls you back. A friend of mine works as one, she's not medically trained at all!


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> I understand the NHS 111 service well enough, thank you.
> Btw, these centres are staffed by medical professionals....an emergency center.


You don’t  “understand”.  I’ve spent my career in the NHS, which has included commissioning these services.  The 111 service is not “staffed by medical professionals”.  Staff answering calls operate under clinical supervision, which is not the same thing at all.  Nor is their workplace an emergency centre.  It’s a call centre.
Honestly I don’t know how your American health service works and wouldn’t dream of prattling on about it as if I were an expert.  Please spare us the artificial indignation.  Kate and William are simply doing their job as senior members of the RF.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just ignore. Arguing encourages trolling.


----------



## imgg

hellosunshine said:


> I understand the NHS 111 service well enough, thank you. It's a free service offered to the public and in more normal times - this service would render medical guidance or consultation on non-life threatening or non emergency situations. However, at the moment a much higher volume of people are calling 111 because they are concerned they may have symptons of Coronavirus and it’s clogging up the phone lines - the system is completely overwhelmed and it's irritating to see Kate and William offering nothing but photo ops of their concerned faces.
> 
> Btw, these centres are staffed by medical professionals. Kate & William are not "helping" these operators when they have to stop their work to indulge them in these *unnecessary* photo ops as seen below -
> 
> View attachment 4695752
> 
> View attachment 4695753
> 
> View attachment 4695754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I really do not understand these two - when they're supposed to be working, they are not, but when people are told to stay home these two morons visit an emergency center. Again, William could've held a digital meeting and Kate could've just taken photos of her kids at home practicing social distancing. They could've earned a lot of goodwill instead you have people not able to defend this (even pro-cambridge fans on Twitter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan & Harry left last Monday and a lot of their engagements were managed even before then. This virus is ever-evolving and the circumstances are a lot different from 7+ days ago. Kate & Williams engagement was a mere 2 days ago! Not a great comparison.


Meghan- is that you?


----------



## hellosunshine

Sharont2305 said:


> P. S the call handlers, the ones in the pictures, are not medically trained. They ask questions that are designed to determine if you need to speak to a medical professional who calls you back. A friend of mine works as one, she's not medically trained at all!



Yes, I referred to them as operators in my above post.



Clearblueskies said:


> You don’t  “understand”. The 111 service is not “staffed by medical professionals”.  Staff answering calls operate under clinical supervision, which is not the same thing at all.  Nor is their workplace an emergency centre.  It’s a call centre.
> Please spare us the artificial indignation.  Kate and William are simply doing their job as senior members of the RF.



Listen, I have been in contact with friends overseas and they're saying the NHS 111 is on its knees at the moment - they are very overwhelmed. I've read they've hired more operators but it'll take weeks to train them. As I've said before, the last thing these workers need are a very privileged couple getting in their way and preventing them from doing their work.

My opinion remains that this was an unnecessary visit and I'm done clarifying any further.


----------



## queennadine

"M is going to be the hardest working royal EVER!" Didn't happen.

"How DARE W&K go out and work during this time!"


----------



## Clearblueskies

mrsinsyder said:


> Just ignore. Arguing encourages trolling.


----------



## sdkitty

Clearblueskies said:


> You don’t  “understand”.  I’ve spent my career in the NHS, which has included commissioning these services.  The 111 service is not “staffed by medical professionals”.  Staff answering calls operate under clinical supervision, which is not the same thing at all.  Nor is their workplace an emergency centre.  It’s a call centre.
> Honestly I don’t know how your American health service works and wouldn’t dream of prattling on about it as if I were an expert.  Please spare us the artificial indignation.  Kate and William are simply doing their job as senior members of the RF.


thank you


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> I understand the NHS 111 service well enough, thank you. It's a free service offered to the public and in more normal times - this service would render medical guidance or consultation on non-life threatening or non emergency situations. However, at the moment a much higher volume of people are calling 111 because they are concerned they may have symptons of Coronavirus and it’s clogging up the phone lines - the system is completely overwhelmed and it's irritating to see Kate and William offering nothing but photo ops of their concerned faces.
> 
> Btw, these centres are staffed by medical professionals. Kate & William are not "helping" these operators when they have to stop their work to indulge them in these *unnecessary* photo ops as seen below -
> 
> View attachment 4695752
> 
> View attachment 4695753
> 
> View attachment 4695754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I really do not understand these two - when they're supposed to be working, they are not, but when people are told to stay home these two morons visit an emergency center. Again, William could've held a digital meeting and Kate could've just taken photos of her kids at home practicing social distancing. They could've earned a lot of goodwill instead you have people not able to defend this (even pro-cambridge fans on Twitter).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan & Harry left last Monday and a lot of their engagements were managed even before then. This virus is ever-evolving and the circumstances are a lot different from 7+ days ago. Kate & Williams engagement was a mere 2 days ago! Not a great comparison.


Really?  you have the nerve to call them morons?


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Yes, I referred to them as operators in my above post.
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I have been in contact with friends overseas and they're saying the NHS 111 is on its knees at the moment - they are very overwhelmed. I've read they've hired more operators but it'll take weeks to train them. As I've said before, the last thing these workers need are a very privileged couple getting in their way and preventing them from doing their work.
> 
> My opinion remains that this was an unnecessary visit and I'm done clarifying any further.


oh good....glad you're done


----------



## Flatsy

Sussexland: the only place on earth where people getting a brief, friendly visit from *royalty* to tell them they are doing a good job and ask how they are is a horrible imposition that nobody wants.  LOL.

Fortunately, Sussexland is imaginary and only exists online.


----------



## threadbender

It is so weird when you are reading a thread and get lost and then the light bulb goes of. Ahhhh
Not sure what was being said but probably something demeaning about Will and Kate. I find them to be a soothing, comfortable example. They obviously know what to do and how to behave in a manner that is both inspiring and proper. They do not just run in higgly piggly and do what they want. They are doing their best in what they know for their country.


----------



## sdkitty

threadbender said:


> It is so weird when you are reading a thread and get lost and then the light bulb goes of. Ahhhh
> Not sure what was being said but probably something demeaning about Will and Kate. I find them to be a soothing, comfortable example. They obviously know what to do and how to behave in a manner that is both inspiring and proper. They do not just run in higgly piggly and do what they want. They are doing their best in what they know for their country.


pretty sure the queen who most people have high regard for approves of any official acts they are performing


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> pretty sure the queen who most people have high regard for approves of any official acts they are performing


Yes, seeing that the Queen and Prince Charles are isolating, William and Catherine ARE the face of the Monarchy at the moment. We'll done them.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, seeing that the Queen and Prince Charles are isolating, William and Catherine ARE the face of the Monarchy at the moment. We'll done them.


if anything, they are putting a good face on a difficult situation  - for themselves as well as the public


----------



## Flatsy

I do think the royal family in general was too slow to dial back their engagements.  All of those public gatherings that happened that whole week the Sussexes were back in the UK should either have been cancelled or had major COVID protocols already in practice.  That includes Duchess "haven't done my research yet" Meghan not only shaking hands but hugging a whole bunch of people, including people who didn't want to hug her.

The NHS visit was done with no physical contact among the participants and they made sure there was footage of William and Kate practicing hand hygiene.  It's always considered incumbent upon the royal family during times of national crisis to make themselves visible and not shut themselves up in the palace.  But given the nature of this particular crisis, I do think that was the last in-person visit they should be doing and should make sure everything they do now is done virtually.


----------



## Lounorada

mrsinsyder said:


> Just ignore. Arguing encourages trolling.


This. This. This.


----------



## doni

Flatsy said:


> I do think the royal family in general was too slow to dial back their engagements.  All of those public gatherings that happened that whole week the Sussexes were back in the UK should either have been cancelled or had major COVID protocols already in practice.



It is fine you think that. I happen to think that too. But, at that time the government of the UK was adamant it did not want to cancel events, even events much larger than these. There is NO WAY the monarchy is going to go against the government or question it in a case like this. Nor should they. They did what is their obligation, fully support the UK government policies and guidelines at the point in time. Anything else would have been grossly overstepping their position. I think many people from non-monarchies sometimes don’t fully get that the main role of the monarchy (_the _role actually) is representative. They are not there to be role models, that is an extra. They are there to fulfil an institutional function. When the government of the UK is saying events should not be cancelled, for the royal family to decide to go social distancing on their own and stop attending them would have been a scandal, and rightly so.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> It is fine you think that. I happen to think that too. But, at that time the government of the UK was adamant it did not want to cancel events, even events much larger than these. There is NO WAY the monarchy is going to go against the government or question it in a case like this. Nor should they. They did what is their obligation, fully support the UK government policies and guidelines at the point in time. Anything else would have been grossly overstepping their position. I think many people from non-monarchies sometimes don’t fully get that the main role of the monarchy (_the _role actually) is representative. They are not there to be role models, that is an extra. They are there to fulfil an institutional function. When the government of the UK is saying events should not be cancelled, for the royal family to decide to go social distancing on their own and stop attending them would have been a scandal, and rightly so.


It is extremely hard to understand. 
What if for instance, the U.K. gets stuck with a racist, fascist government, would they have to go along as well?
So bizarre for those of us raised and living  in a republic.


----------



## doni

limom said:


> It is extremely hard to understand.
> What if for instance, the U.K. gets stuck with a racist, fascist government, would they have to go along as well?
> So bizarre for those of us raised and living  in a republic.


Yes
I don’t see what is bizarre about that. If the US had a bad government, the US President would be stuck with that... In fact, he would be fully part of it wouldn’t he.
If France was stuck with a bad Government, the President would be stuck with that. Same for Italy, or Germany...
In the US the functions that are performed by a Queen/King in a monarchy are exercised by the President. That is the measure of comparison. A King is not a glorified celebrity, they have an institutional role that is very well defined. It is part of the system of governance of the state. And in the whole of Europe, monarchies are representative, i.e., they hold no effective power. That is also the case for many Presidential republics (like Italy or Germany, but not the US)
Of course, if they really didn’t  like the way the country is going they could always abdicate.

For example, King Baudouin of Belgium was a fervent catholic. When the time came to sign off a Parliamentary Bill on abortion he felt it was against his personal beliefs. The solution? He abdicated. The Bill was passed and then a day later he was reinstated as King. Because as a King he could have not have his beliefs take precedence over his institutional role.

But this is an extremely exceptional occurrence. For something like policies on Covid19 or many other policies governments take, you cannot have the Royal Family deciding on an _ad hoc_ basis whether they agree or not and going their own way depending on their own opinions... That would be crazy. That is absolutely not what monarchy is about.


----------



## limom

It is not really comparable with Presidents/ governing body as we (the people)have the power to elect them, imho.
So if they are subpar, away they go..... Hopefully....
Does the British monarchy still believe that they are anointed by god?
In a way it is a social contract between the monarchy and the British people but for me, the people get the short end of the stick....
Also, following those royal threads, it is  incredible that so much of the modern world still has a very influential monarchy.


----------



## mia55

No amount of trolling can compete with the dumbness of two morons H and M. I'm so glad M is out of Royal Family as she was cheapening the Royal brand (I'm a woman of color too so don't BS with me regarding race as Meghan's dumbness has nothing to do with it).


----------



## limom

mia55 said:


> No amount of trolling can compete with the dumbness of two morons H and M. I'm so glad M is out of Royal Family as she was cheapening the Royal brand (I'm a woman of color too so don't BS with me regarding race as Meghan's dumbness has nothing to do with it).


She can be dumb and still be at the receiving end of racism, imho.
As far as W and K, he is the future monarch and imho acts like it.
How will they navigate the relationship between brothers is going to be an interesting ride, imho.


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> She can be dumb and still be at the receiving end of racism, imho.
> As far as W and K, he is the future monarch and imho acts like it.
> How will they navigate the relationship between brothers is going to be an interesting ride, imho.


Or she could just be dumb.


----------



## limom

imgg said:


> Or she could just be dumb.


That is a given.


----------



## Annawakes

I don’t know anything about how the call center works, but if I were stressed out and overwhelmed with calls all day long, seeing W & K would be the highlight of my day.  I’d feel supported and acknowledged of my hard work.  Especially if they stopped to chat with me for a few minutes.  And then, I’d go back to work with renewed energy!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Annawakes said:


> I don’t know anything about how the call center works, but if I were stressed out and overwhelmed with calls all day long, seeing W & K would be the highlight of my day.  I’d feel supported and acknowledged of my hard work.  Especially if they stopped to chat with me for a few minutes.  And then, I’d go back to work with renewed energy!


Exactly  111 is now taking emails as well as calls to help with workload and prioritisation.  Staff are doing a fantastic job, and I’m sure the visit raised spirits.  And all without any faux hugging or manhandling of teenage boys


----------



## limom

What is the big deal?
They came, they saw, they showed concern and left on their merry ways....
At least, they did not bring banana grams...


----------



## doni

limom said:


> It is not really comparable with Presidents/ governing body as we (the people)have the power to elect them, imho.
> So if they are subpar, away they go..... Hopefully....
> Does the British monarchy still believe that they are anointed by god?
> In a way it is a social contract between the monarchy and the British people but for me, the people get the short end of the stick....
> Also, following those royal threads, it is  incredible that so much of the modern world still has a very influential monarchy.


It is comparable in so far as their functions go. Their role belongs to a President in a Republic, doesn’t go beyond that besides the pomp.

But, the fact that they are not elected is yet another reason why they should not mix their own opinions with the running of the State. They are not supposed to like or dislike a government or a Prime Minister (even if on a personal basis they do). Precisely because we cannot vote them to go if we don’t like what they do, they are supposed to abide by what is decided by those who are elected by the citizens.
In this case, the will of the people is represented by their government, Parliament and Prime Minister, who have been elected. It is not for the royal family to decide that the elected bodies of government are wrong, and they should behave as they will and wish.
That is a modern monarchy. I don’t know how the opposite would more desirable. You would have a non-elected person exercising real power. Who wants that?


----------



## limom

doni said:


> It is comparable in so far as their functions go. Their role belongs to a President in a Republic, doesn’t go beyond that besides the pomp.
> 
> But, the fact that they are not elected is yet another reason why they should not mix their own opinions with the running of the State. They are not supposed to like or dislike a government or a Prime Minister (even if on a personal basis they do). Precisely because we cannot vote them to go if we don’t like what they do, they are supposed to abide by what is decided by those who are elected by the citizens.
> In this case, the will of the people is represented by their government, Parliament and Prime Minister, who have been elected. It is not for the royal family to decide that the elected bodies of government are wrong, and they should behave as they will and wish.
> That is a modern monarchy. I don’t know how the opposite would more desirable. You would have a non-elected person exercising real power. Who wants that?


Do you really need a monarch, though?
For what purposes?
And more importantly, at what cost?


----------



## Clearblueskies

limom said:


> Do you really need a monarch, though?
> For what purposes?
> And more importantly, at what cost?


What’s the cost of changing administrations and losing knowledge and experience every time you get a new president?  You have to pay the costs of security for all the ex-presidents presumably?  Every country has its own way of doing things.  E.g The American system seems chaotic from my perspective but Americans are happy with it, so that’s fine.  The British monarchy has been kicking around for a thousand years, it’ll be around for a few more yet IMO.


----------



## limom

Clearblueskies said:


> What’s the cost of changing administrations and losing knowledge and experience every time you get a new president?  You have to pay the costs of security for all the ex-presidents presumably?  Every country has its own way of doing things.  E.g The American system seems chaotic from my perspective but Americans are happy with it, so that’s fine.  The British monarchy has been kicking around for a thousand years, it’ll be around for a few more yet IMO.


Yes, America is chaotic but I don’t look at Brexit and think of smooth changes either.
Anyways....Vive la République!


----------



## Sharont2305

Statement from Clarence House


----------



## jcnc

Sharont2305 said:


> Statement from Clarence House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696900


Ohno! Hope the senior royal feels better soon.


----------



## cafecreme15

Sharont2305 said:


> Statement from Clarence House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696900


Terrible! Wishing him a speedy recovery. When  governments learn that there is absolutely nothing to gain by dragging their feet in response to this crisis?


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Statement from Clarence House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4696900


only displaying mild symptoms so hopefully he'll be ok.  I wonder if Camilla has to isolate from him


----------



## hellosunshine

*“‘I think we are all going to have a lot of TV to watch in the next few weeks,’ he said to a group of responders at Friday’s visit.” *




William is totally tone deaf in sharing the above comment with first responders - some who are currently being overworked and are tired from pulling multiple shifts. Good job on showing your privileged heinie. 

https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2020/03/sophie-wessex-royals-quarantine


----------



## Jayne1

hellosunshine said:


> *“‘I think we are all going to have a lot of TV to watch in the next few weeks,’ he said to a group of responders at Friday’s visit.” *
> 
> View attachment 4697129
> 
> 
> William is totally tone deaf in sharing the above comment with first responders - some who are currently being overworked and are tired from pulling multiple shifts. Good job on showing your privileged heinie.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2020/03/sophie-wessex-royals-quarantine


I guess he's not home schooling the kids. lol


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> William is totally tone deaf in sharing the above comment with first responders - some who are currently being overworked and are tired from pulling multiple shifts. Good job on showing your privileged heinie.


According to you, William and Kate were supposed to be modeling social distancing behavior.  Sounds like that's exactly what he was talking about - staying home and watching TV like the rest of us.


----------



## bellecate

hellosunshine said:


> *“‘I think we are all going to have a lot of TV to watch in the next few weeks,’ he said to a group of responders at Friday’s visit.” *
> 
> View attachment 4697129
> 
> 
> William is totally tone deaf in sharing the above comment with first responders - some who are currently being overworked and are tired from pulling multiple shifts. Good job on showing your privileged heinie.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2020/03/sophie-wessex-royals-quarantine


I would think this is exactly what the first responders want. As the mother of a first responder I am glad to hear when people are self isolating themselves and keeping my son and others like him safe.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> According to you, William and Kate were supposed to be modeling social distancing behavior.  Sounds like that's exactly what he was talking about - staying home and watching TV like the rest of us.



No, of course but this wasn't something to share w/ people who do not and will not have the luxury to sit around, watch tv, and lounge during this time.

Secondly, most people are currently not doing nothing. People are taking care of their children, doing the housekeeping, grocery shopping, and teleworking remotely. Students are continuing to study. William continues to make jokes to people who have continued to take on a greater and greater workload. He needs some common sense.


----------



## Jayne1

hellosunshine said:


> No, of course but this wasn't something to share w/ people who do not and will not have the luxury to sit around, watch tv, and lounge during this time.
> 
> Secondly, most people are currently not doing nothing. People are taking care of their children, doing the housekeeping, grocery shopping, and teleworking remotely. Students are continuing to study. William continues to make jokes to people who have continued to take on a greater and greater workload. He needs some common sense.


I'm gaining a lot of respect for W&K, but that's what I was thinking.

I know people who are at their wits end, coping with kids, home schooling, _no pay because they're not working_, sparse selection at the grocery store, anxiety going out to buy the essentials -- and Will tells us he's watching TV.

The royals are not like us, never have been, but he shouldn't advertise it so much.


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> Secondly, most people are currently not doing nothing. People are taking care of their children, doing the housekeeping, grocery shopping, and teleworking remotely. Students are continuing to study.


Oh how very noble we all are!  And most of us who are doing all of the above still watch TV, and are watching much more while we are unable to go out and socialize.  You also criticized Kate for grocery shopping.  

I'm just saying, maybe try being a little more consistent with your daily outrage.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> You also criticized Kate for grocery shopping.
> 
> I'm just saying, maybe try being a little more consistent with your daily outrage.



I criticized Kate because she had her kids in tow.

Btw, it's easy to be consistent with these two as everyday William finds a way to stick his foot in his mouth.  

Truly amazing to think Williams' been training his entire life for this job, only to be so bad at it.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> I criticized Kate because she had her kids in tow.
> 
> Btw, it's easy to be consistent with these two as everyday William finds a way to stick his foot in his mouth.
> 
> Truly amazing to think Williams' been training his entire life for this job, only to be so bad at it. [emoji38]



Sticking his foot in it? It's called having a very British sense of humour.
He's doing a brilliant job actually


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Sticking his foot in it? It's called having a very British sense of humour.
> He's doing a brilliant job actually


I guess you can always find fault if you look for it


----------



## Clearblueskies

Most people are having to find new ways to get done what needs to be done.  I understand William’s comment, we’re all stuck at home more than we’d usually be.  The fake outrage is IMO very odd - considering his brother has abandoned his duty, expects to still be paid as if he were at work, and is bunked down in a dodgy freebie mansion in another country.  Couldn’t get much further from a regular person’s experience could you?


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> *“‘I think we are all going to have a lot of TV to watch in the next few weeks,’ he said to a group of responders at Friday’s visit.” *
> 
> View attachment 4697129
> 
> 
> William is totally tone deaf in sharing the above comment with first responders - some who are currently being overworked and are tired from pulling multiple shifts. Good job on showing your privileged heinie.
> 
> https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2020/03/sophie-wessex-royals-quarantine


Many people here are doing exactly this, getting tired of doing nothing at all the whole day.
I wish I could stay home, my house definitely needs major cleaning!


----------



## threadbender

sdkitty said:


> I guess you can always find fault if you look for it


For some here, it is quite easy for them to focus on the negative. 
The ignore feature is quite freeing.
There are a couple of posters who absolutely despise Will and Kate. That is just how it is. Much nicer not to see the words.


----------



## MCF

Off topic question, if you block someone on a thread are they just blocked on that thread or throughout the purse forum?


----------



## mrsinsyder

MCF said:


> Off topic question, if you block someone on a thread are they just blocked on that thread or throughout the purse forum?


Throughout.


----------



## sdkitty

MCF said:


> Off topic question, if you block someone on a thread are they just blocked on that thread or throughout the purse forum?


don't know who you're thinking of blocking but you may find that the person only posts (or almost only) in the thread you're looking at or in a particular sub-forum


----------



## hellosunshine

threadbender said:


> There are a couple of posters who absolutely despise Will and Kate. That is just how it is.



I don't despise them - I just don’t understand why people like them: they've done nothing. They have a great platform where they can do so much good for others, yet they squander it and any goodwill that could come from it. I'm always amazed at how people give this couple a pass and all the excuses that are used to defend them. 




sdkitty said:


> don't know who you're thinking of blocking but you may find that the person only posts (or almost only) in the thread you're looking at or in a particular sub-forum


----------



## marietouchet

Sharont2305 said:


> Sticking his foot in it? It's called having a very British sense of humour.
> He's doing a brilliant job actually


Agree the dry and wry British sense of humor is unique, many just don’t get it, it takes getting used to


----------



## imgg

marietouchet said:


> Agree the dry and wry British sense of humor is unique, many just don’t get it, it takes getting used to


I love British humor!   I am not a super sensitive American though.


----------



## Chloe302225

hellosunshine said:


> I don't despise them - I just don’t understand why people like them: they've done nothing. They have a great platform where they can do so much good for others, yet they squander it and any goodwill that could come from it. I'm always amazed at how people give this couple a pass and all the excuses that are used to defend them.


 I think people can say this about another couple who shall not be named.


----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


> I think people can say this about another couple who shall not be named.



Actually, the same cannot be said about "the other couple who shall not be named". Harry founded Sentebale and Invictus. Meghan proposed a cookbook to raise money for Hubb Community Kitchen. The cookbook produced enough revenue for the kitchen to operate a full 7 days a week as opposed to 2 days – btw this was in support of the Grenfell Tower victims. Her capsule collection for Smart Works utilized a 1:1 model which provided enough professional attire to help women for a full year. The Vogue issue, ForcesForChange was sold-out in 10 days and is the highest selling issue of Vogue in a decade. The issue helped Luminary Bakery to open a second location. Luminary is a social enterprise that provides skills training, paid employment and a support system to women experiencing poverty and homelessness.

Meghan & Harry's initiatives always have concrete results on people’s lives- that's the difference.

*Btw, what's going on with Kate's Broken Britain campaign? It's been two years.*


----------



## Clearblueskies

^^^
This is how Meghan moves in and takes credit for other people’s ideas and effort, and how her so-called work ethic is inflated by her fans.  She only wrote the foreword for the cookbook, the Hubb kitchen was set up already by the Grenfell women and it wasn't her idea.  Smart works and Luminary Bakery were already up and running and successful.  The “special issue” of Vogue was published at half price!  Invictus btw, was a direct copy of the American version - no bad thing, but again not Harry’s original idea.
The truth is, after the initial flurry, they’ve done little actual work - the much vaunted Sussex charity is non-existent and generated only expenses.
As time goes on it’s going to be increasingly hard to paper over these cracks with fine words and promises.  Kate and William (and other members of the RF) are, in contrast, quietly getting on with their work.


----------



## doni

hellosunshine said:


> No, of course but this wasn't something to share w/ people who do not and will not have the luxury to sit around, watch tv, and lounge during this time.
> 
> Secondly, most people are currently not doing nothing. People are taking care of their children, doing the housekeeping, grocery shopping, and teleworking remotely. Students are continuing to study. William continues to make jokes to people who have continued to take on a greater and greater workload. He needs some common sense.


He didn’t made that comment to health workers. Those he went to visit to show his respects, which I believe you criticized. It was just a chatty comment very much in line with British ways and sense of humor which his audience would have perfectly understood and appreciated. William is not there to please American sensitivities. He is also not a _platform_ for anything but a heir to the throne who one day will be King.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> Sticking his foot in it? It's called having a very British sense of humour.
> He's doing a brilliant job actually



THIS!!


----------



## duna

hellosunshine said:


> Actually, the same cannot be said about "the other couple who shall not be named". Harry founded Sentebale and Invictus. Meghan proposed a cookbook to raise money for Hubb Community Kitchen. The cookbook produced enough revenue for the kitchen to operate a full 7 days a week as opposed to 2 days – btw this was in support of the Grenfell Tower victims. Her capsule collection for Smart Works utilized a 1:1 model which provided enough professional attire to help women for a full year. The Vogue issue, ForcesForChange was sold-out in 10 days and is the highest selling issue of Vogue in a decade. The issue helped Luminary Bakery to open a second location. Luminary is a social enterprise that provides skills training, paid employment and a support system to women experiencing poverty and homelessness.
> 
> Meghan & Harry's initiatives always have concrete results on people’s lives- that's the difference.
> 
> *Btw, what's going on with Kate's Broken Britain campaign? It's been two years.*


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> Actually, the same cannot be said about "the other couple who shall not be named". Harry founded Sentebale and Invictus. Meghan proposed a cookbook to raise money for Hubb Community Kitchen. The cookbook produced enough revenue for the kitchen to operate a full 7 days a week as opposed to 2 days – btw this was in support of the Grenfell Tower victims. Her capsule collection for Smart Works utilized a 1:1 model which provided enough professional attire to help women for a full year. The Vogue issue, ForcesForChange was sold-out in 10 days and is the highest selling issue of Vogue in a decade. The issue helped Luminary Bakery to open a second location. Luminary is a social enterprise that provides skills training, paid employment and a support system to women experiencing poverty and homelessness.
> 
> Meghan & Harry's initiatives always have concrete results on people’s lives- that's the difference.
> 
> Btw, what's going on with Kate's Broken Britain campaign? It's been two years.



Yeah but all that Meghan stuff was while she was still pretending to want to be a Duchess (not just accept the name and angle to selfishly profit off of it). Now she has left, abandoned the patronages that relied on her, and is doing what now, exactly???


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> ^^^
> This is how Meghan moves in and takes credit for other people’s ideas and effort, and how her so-called work ethic is inflated by her fans.  She only wrote the foreword for the cookbook, the Hubb kitchen was set up already by the Grenfell women and it wasn't her idea.  Smart works and Luminary Bakery were already up and running and successful.  The “special issue” of Vogue was published at half price!  Invictus btw, was a direct copy of the American version - no bad thing, but again not Harry’s original idea.
> The truth is, after the initial flurry, they’ve done little actual work - the much vaunted Sussex charity is non-existent and generated only expenses.




None of "Meghan's fans" would ever claim that she set up Hubb Kitchen, SmartWorks, or Luminary. What Meghan has done is identified the needs and goals of these organizations, assessed how to meet these needs, and assisted in procuring a solution for them.

In regards to Hubb, Meghan went to Al Manaar Muslim Heritage Center and noticed a particular community kitchen serving the Grenfell survivors and their extended families. One woman expressed to Meghan, they wished for the kitchen to be open 7 days a week instead of 2, so Meghan visited HUBB, collated their recipes, cooked with the ladies several times to decide which recipes would go into the cookbook and then wrote the foreword.

As for SmartWorks, Meghan devised the entire capsule line herself. She pitched the idea to SmartWorks then called the excutives of John Lewis, Marks & Spencer, Jigsaw, and Misha Nonoo to ask how involved each company would like to be, how they'd like to produce their pieces, and oversaw the management of the full project. Prior to the Smart Set Collection, SmartWorks had a difficult time obtaining full, work wear essentials and often resorted to selling off various donated items to raise funds to buy staple and basic pieces to anchor an outfit.

Luminary was an already successful bakery prior to the Duchess' involvement; however their business has grown exponentially since their feature in Meg's edition of Vogue. The founder, Alice Williams has acknowledged as much. Furthermore, the bakeries products and goods are getting stocked at a variety of cafes and restaurants - all around London since their world-wide exposure.

I admit though - none of these ideas are "original" or innovative and there's likely a model of it being utilized somewhere; however there are very few things these days that are "original". What Meghan has done is to change how royals work with their charities. Meghan has a knack for elevating and broadening what people within these communities are already doing so they're better equipped to help more people.

I think Meghan’s efforts to better people’s lives so quickly after marrying into this family is remarkable. But on this forum, that is not enough.

*But, again I ask - what have William & Kate done with their roles?*


----------



## lanasyogamama

LittleStar88 said:


> Yeah but all that Meghan stuff was while she was still pretending to want to be a Duchess (not just accept the name and angle to selfishly profit off of it). Now she has left, abandoned the patronages that relied on her, and is doing what now, exactly???


Working “behind the scenes”


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> None of "Meghan's fans" would ever claim that she set up Hubb Kitchen, SmartWorks, or Luminary. What Meghan has done is identified the needs and goals of these organizations, assessed how to meet these needs, and assisted in procuring a solution for them.
> 
> In regards to Hubb, Meghan went to Al Manaar Muslim Heritage Center and noticed a particular community kitchen serving the Grenfell survivors and their extended families. One woman expressed to Meghan, they wished for the kitchen to be open 7 days a week instead of 2, so Meghan visited HUBB, collated their recipes, cooked with the ladies several times to decide which recipes would go into the cookbook and then wrote the foreword.
> 
> As for SmartWorks, Meghan devised the entire capsule line herself. She pitched the idea to SmartWorks then called the excutives of John Lewis, Marks & Spencer, Jigsaw, and Misha Nonoo to ask how involved each company would like to be, how they'd like to produce their pieces, and oversaw the management of the full project. Prior to the Smart Set Collection, SmartWorks had a difficult time obtaining full, work wear essentials and often resorted to selling off various donated items to raise funds to buy staple and basic pieces to anchor an outfit.
> 
> Luminary was an already successful bakery prior to the Duchess' involvement; however their business has grown exponentially since their feature in Meg's edition of Vogue. The founder, Alice Williams has acknowledged as much. Furthermore, the bakeries products and goods are getting stocked at a variety of cafes and restaurants - all around London since their world-wide exposure.
> 
> I admit though - none of these ideas are "original" or innovative and there's likely a model of it being utilized somewhere; however there are very few things these days that are "original". What Meghan has done is to change how royals work with their charities. Meghan has a knack for elevating and broadening what people within these communities are already doing so they're better equipped to help more people.
> 
> I think Meghan’s efforts to better people’s lives so quickly after marrying into this family is remarkable. But on this forum, that is not enough.
> 
> *But, again I ask - what have William & Kate done with their roles?*



She did these things. _Did_. Not doing now or ever again. What an insult to these charities who could have continued to benefit had Meghan not bailed completely for her own self-interest and wealth. She came in, did a little something, and then up and abandoned them.

Meanwhile, Kate and Will continue to do right by their patronages, country, and Queen.


----------



## Jayne1

As I've mentioned, I love everything British, especially TV and comedy shows (we have so much of it in Canada) so I do get the humour.

I'm not sure Will is clever enough to have a keen sense of humour. The Royals are not known for their intelligence. I love the Queen, don't mind Charles, but as for the rest of the family, we'll see. 

I do think Will said something kinda dumb to emergency workers and first responders.  “I bet everyone’s like, ‘I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying’ and you’re like, ‘No, you’ve just got a cough.'  It does seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment. Is it being a little hyped up, do you think, by the media?” 

I'd love to know what the emergency workers and first responders thought of that remark or replied.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> None of "Meghan's fans" would ever claim that she set up Hubb Kitchen, SmartWorks, or Luminary. What Meghan has done is identified the needs and goals of these organizations, assessed how to meet these needs, and assisted in procuring a solution for them.
> 
> In regards to Hubb, Meghan went to Al Manaar Muslim Heritage Center and noticed a particular community kitchen serving the Grenfell survivors and their extended families. One woman expressed to Meghan, they wished for the kitchen to be open 7 days a week instead of 2, so Meghan visited HUBB, collated their recipes, cooked with the ladies several times to decide which recipes would go into the cookbook and then wrote the foreword.
> 
> As for SmartWorks, Meghan devised the entire capsule line herself. She pitched the idea to SmartWorks then called the excutives of John Lewis, Marks & Spencer, Jigsaw, and Misha Nonoo to ask how involved each company would like to be, how they'd like to produce their pieces, and oversaw the management of the full project. Prior to the Smart Set Collection, SmartWorks had a difficult time obtaining full, work wear essentials and often resorted to selling off various donated items to raise funds to buy staple and basic pieces to anchor an outfit.
> 
> Luminary was an already successful bakery prior to the Duchess' involvement; however their business has grown exponentially since their feature in Meg's edition of Vogue. The founder, Alice Williams has acknowledged as much. Furthermore, the bakeries products and goods are getting stocked at a variety of cafes and restaurants - all around London since their world-wide exposure.
> 
> I admit though - none of these ideas are "original" or innovative and there's likely a model of it being utilized somewhere; however there are very few things these days that are "original". What Meghan has done is to change how royals work with their charities. Meghan has a knack for elevating and broadening what people within these communities are already doing so they're better equipped to help more people.
> 
> I think Meghan’s efforts to better people’s lives so quickly after marrying into this family is remarkable. But on this forum, that is not enough.
> 
> *But, again I ask - what have William & Kate done with their roles?*


TLDR.  
Meghan and Harry have been bunked up in their Canadian freebie since the start of November.  That’s 5 months in which they’ve been doing sweet FA.  The security costs alone are a disgrace.  Not to mention the cost of refurbishing a house they’ve barely set foot in. They’re an embarrassment, a huge disappointment and a drain on the public purse. 
I’ve read enough of Meghan’s threadbare achievements, I think I’ll be employing the magic button.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Jayne1 said:


> As I've mentioned, I love everything British, especially TV and comedy shows (we have so much of it in Canada) so I do get the humour.
> 
> I'm not sure Will is clever enough to have a keen sense of humour. The Royals are not known for their intelligence. I love the Queen, don't mind Charles, but as for the rest of the family, we'll see.
> 
> I do think Will said something kinda dumb to emergency workers and first responders.  “I bet everyone’s like, ‘I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying’ and you’re like, ‘No, you’ve just got a cough.'  It does seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment. Is it being a little hyped up, do you think, by the media?”
> 
> I'd love to know what the emergency workers and first responders thought of that remark or replied.


William has worked as part of an emergency response team.


----------



## bellecate

Jayne1 said:


> As I've mentioned, I love everything British, especially TV and comedy shows (we have so much of it in Canada) so I do get the humour.
> 
> I'm not sure Will is clever enough to have a keen sense of humour. The Royals are not known for their intelligence. I love the Queen, don't mind Charles, but as for the rest of the family, we'll see.
> 
> I do think Will said something kinda dumb to emergency workers and first responders.  “I bet everyone’s like, ‘I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying’ and you’re like, ‘No, you’ve just got a cough.'  It does seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment. Is it being a little hyped up, do you think, by the media?”
> 
> I'd love to know what the emergency workers and first responders thought of that remark or replied.



I asked my son, a first responder, his response "ya that happens, it's keeping us busy".  He wasn't offended. Having worked in the health profession myself way back, the humour amongst ourselves sometimes was something most people not in the profession would likely not like or get.


----------



## zen1965

Clearblueskies said:


> TLDR.
> Meghan and Harry have been bunked up in their Canadian freebie since the start of November.  That’s 5 months in which they’ve been doing sweet FA.  The security costs alone are a disgrace.  Not to mention the cost of refurbishing a house they’ve barely set foot in. They’re an embarrassment, a huge disappointment and a drain on the public purse.
> I’ve read enough of Meghan’s threadbare achievements, I think I’ll be employing the magic button.


This should be a sticky at the top of each page of this thread.
Followed by a second sticky about the hypocracy of claiming to be a woke feminist since childhood while at the same time desperately clinging to an anachronistic aristocratic title (that she certainly has not „earned“).


----------



## sdkitty

zen1965 said:


> This should be a sticky at the top of each page of this thread.
> Followed by a second sticky about the hypocracy of claiming to be a woke feminist since childhood while at the same time desperately clinging to an anachronistic aristocratic title (that she certainly has not „earned“).


thank you....this business of her thinking she's a duchess really frosts me


----------



## Clearblueskies

zen1965 said:


> This should be a sticky at the top of each page of this thread.
> Followed by a second sticky about the hypocracy of claiming to be a woke feminist since childhood while at the same time desperately clinging to an anachronistic aristocratic title (that she certainly has not „earned“).


Yes!  She’s made a career out of her looks and attaching herself to men who have the right contacts.
ETA, Oh, I replied without realising you were quoting me


----------



## hellosunshine

LittleStar88 said:


> What an insult to these charities who could have continued to benefit had Meghan not bailed completely for her own self-interest and wealth. She came in, did a little something, and then up and abandoned them.




Not true. Buckingham Palace confirmed the pair would hold their existing patronages. 

Prince Harry remains -
1. President of the African Parks: a non-profit conservation charity.
2. A joint patron of the Henry van Straubenzee memorial fund 
3. Patron of Invictus Games Foundation
4. Patron of the Rhino Conservation Charity in Botswana
5. Patron of the Rugby Football Union: a sport governing body
6. Patron of Sentebale: a charity providing support to young people in Lesotho
7. Patron of Silverstone Heritage: a project to hold the heritage of Silverstone and British motor racing
8. Patron of London Marathon Trust
9. Patron of Wellchild: a charity which supports chronically sick children and their families

Harry has lost-
1. Honorary Air Commandant at RAF Honington
2. Captain General of the Marines 
3. Commodore-in-Chief of Small Ships and Diving 
4. HRH title

Meghan remains -
1. Patron of Mayhew Animal Welfare Charity
2. Patron of Smartworks 
3. Patron of Association of Commonwealth Universities: a network comprising of around 500 academic institutions around the Commonwealth.
4. Patron of Royal National Theatre in London




Clearblueskies said:


> TLDR.
> Meghan and Harry have been bunked up in their Canadian freebie since the start of November.  That’s 5 months in which they’ve been doing sweet FA.
> I’ve read enough of Meghan’s threadbare achievements, I think I’ll be employing the magic button.




Since November? Did they not recently finish a host of final engagements? Along with Commonwealth Day, Endeavor Fund Awards, and Mountbatten Festival of Music - Meghan also met with 22 students who received scholarships from the Association of Commonwealth Universities (her patronage), surprised 700 students at Robert Clack Upper School in Dagenham, and met with Artistic Director, Rufus Norris over at The National Theatre (her patronage). At times, I understand irrational dislike can cloud ones judgement but these are the facts - Meghan & Harry have not been "bunked up" since the start of November in Canada. 


*Anyway, back to William & Kate - *

Anyone remember when Kensington Palace announced that Kate would be “exploring her interest in the use and manufacture of textiles through learning opportunities" and would take more visits like the one she took below -



What became of this?



What happened to Broken Britain?

*Furthermore, I geniunely think William desperately needs a legacy initiative of his own. Prince Charles was under 30 yrs old when he established the Princes' Trust and the Prince of Wales Charitable Foundation. *

What's with the apathy towards this couple?


----------



## Sharont2305

I know it's their bedtime but this is wonderful


----------



## Mrs.Z

Sharont2305 said:


> I know it's their bedtime but this is wonderful



That is so sweet!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> I know it's their bedtime but this is wonderful



They’re growing up so fast!


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> Not true. Buckingham Palace confirmed the pair would hold their existing patronages.
> 
> Prince Harry remains -
> 1. President of the African Parks: a non-profit conservation charity.
> 2. A joint patron of the Henry van Straubenzee memorial fund
> 3. Patron of Invictus Games Foundation
> 4. Patron of the Rhino Conservation Charity in Botswana
> 5. Patron of the Rugby Football Union: a sport governing body
> 6. Patron of Sentebale: a charity providing support to young people in Lesotho
> 7. Patron of Silverstone Heritage: a project to hold the heritage of Silverstone and British motor racing
> 8. Patron of London Marathon Trust
> 9. Patron of Wellchild: a charity which supports chronically sick children and their families
> 
> Harry has lost-
> 1. Honorary Air Commandant at RAF Honington
> 2. Captain General of the Marines
> 3. Commodore-in-Chief of Small Ships and Diving
> 4. HRH title
> 
> Meghan remains -
> 1. Patron of Mayhew Animal Welfare Charity
> 2. Patron of Smartworks
> 3. Patron of Association of Commonwealth Universities: a network comprising of around 500 academic institutions around the Commonwealth.
> 4. Patron of Royal National Theatre in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since November? Did they not recently finish a host of final engagements? Along with Commonwealth Day, Endeavor Fund Awards, and Mountbatten Festival of Music - Meghan also met with 22 students who received scholarships from the Association of Commonwealth Universities (her patronage), surprised 700 students at Robert Clack Upper School in Dagenham, and met with Artistic Director, Rufus Norris over at The National Theatre (her patronage). At times, I understand irrational dislike can cloud ones judgement but these are the facts - Meghan & Harry have not been "bunked up" since the start of November in Canada.
> 
> 
> *Anyway, back to William & Kate - *
> 
> Anyone remember when Kensington Palace announced that Kate would be “exploring her interest in the use and manufacture of textiles through learning opportunities" and would take more visits like the one she took below -
> 
> 
> 
> What became of this?
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to Broken Britain?
> 
> *Furthermore, I geniunely think William desperately needs a legacy initiative of his own. Prince Charles was under 30 yrs old when he established the Princes' Trust and the Prince of Wales Charitable Foundation. *
> 
> What's with the apathy towards this couple?




Still undebateable - Five months and those two do-nothings are still freeloading while Will and Kate represent Queen and Country with grace and purpose. Selflessly and without drama or whining about it.


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> They’re growing up so fast!


Charlotte a mini me of her mum wearing a stripey top


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Those little Cambridge kids are adorable.  I love the way that little Louis looks to each of his siblings in turn for approval and to be sure he is doing it right!  Nice that we can see snippets of them as they grow up.


----------



## sdkitty

Luvbolide said:


> Those little Cambridge kids are adorable.  I love the way that little Louis looks to each of his siblings in turn for approval and to be sure he is doing it right!  Nice that we can see snippets of them as they grow up.


it's undeniable....those kids are adorable....I dare anyone to come here and say different


----------



## mia55

Those kids are really adorable!


----------



## eunaddict

Jayne1 said:


> I do think Will said something kinda dumb to emergency workers and first responders.  “I bet everyone’s like, ‘I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying’ and you’re like, ‘No, you’ve just got a cough.'  It does seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment. Is it being a little hyped up, do you think, by the media?”
> 
> I'd love to know what the emergency workers and first responders thought of that remark or replied.



That was a remark made on March 4th, the general public in many countries was asking similar questions AT THAT POINT.

Things have changed rapidly in the last 2 weeks for Canada, USA, UK, Australia etc. but back then, that was a common place question and even healthcare workers within those countries were still joking and making light of the situation (Coronavirus was THE running joke in the hospital) and people were still being told to go home from the ED if they came in for flu-like symptoms but had no history of travel. But this is all back then. 

Now, if ANYONE says anything remotely along those lines today, then yes, the healthcare system should absolutely destroy whichever public figure that is. But back then? Back then, that was par for course and I genuinely don't think anyone should hold that remark against him.

Source: Clinical med student privy to all the banter in OTs, wards and clinics. Partner is a frontline ED doc.


----------



## doni

Sharont2305 said:


> I know it's their bedtime but this is wonderful




Adorable.
What a simple but genuine and nice thing to do too.
I do think Charlotte looks like the Queen.


----------



## Sharont2305

This is what it was, glad they joined in.
It was quite emotional hearing my village doing it too


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

hellosunshine said:


> In regards to Hubb, Meghan went to Al Manaar Muslim Heritage Center and noticed a particular community kitchen serving the Grenfell survivors and their extended families. One woman expressed to Meghan, they wished for the kitchen to be open 7 days a week instead of 2, so Meghan visited HUBB, collated their recipes, cooked with the ladies several times to decide which recipes would go into the cookbook and then wrote the foreword.



LOL

You don't really believe Meghan "collated" the recipes, do you? And as a cookbook author and recipe editor myself, let me tell you Meghan was not the one "deciding" anything because she'd be the one with the least knowlegde (and yes, recipe writing is a craft, but I don't expect a layman to understand this). The decision making is between the author and the publisher, they probably had a recipe editor too to make a collection of recipes from homecooks cohesive, but eh, if it makes you happy during these trying times by all means please keep believing Meghan is a genius allround talent (even though judging from the Vogue issue her talent is clearly not writing and "editing").


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Jayne1 said:


> As I've mentioned, I love everything British, especially TV and comedy shows (we have so much of it in Canada) so I do get the humour.
> 
> I'm not sure Will is clever enough to have a keen sense of humour. The Royals are not known for their intelligence. I love the Queen, don't mind Charles, but as for the rest of the family, we'll see.
> 
> I do think Will said something kinda dumb to emergency workers and first responders.  “I bet everyone’s like, ‘I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying’ and you’re like, ‘No, you’ve just got a cough.'  It does seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment. Is it being a little hyped up, do you think, by the media?”
> 
> I'd love to know what the emergency workers and first responders thought of that remark or replied.



But that was at a time where most people underestimated the danger and many states didn't have measures in place. Not that horrible in the context.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> I know it's their bedtime but this is wonderful



So precious. I can't get over how big Louis is!


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So precious. I can't get over how big Louis is!


And the hair! He's going to have lovely hair like his mum.
Has anyone also noticed, Charlotte and Louis in trousers? It's obviously a tradition to be seen at public occasions for girls to wear dresses and boys in shorts till about the age of 5.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> I know it's their bedtime but this is wonderful



Some much needed cuteness during this very anxious time 
George is going to be so tall! Louis is so like Kate and her father. Charlotte is still a mini QE2! Her little giggle in the video, too cute!


----------



## Jayne1

eunaddict said:


> That was a remark made on March 4th, the general public in many countries was asking similar questions AT THAT POINT.
> 
> Things have changed rapidly in the last 2 weeks for Canada, USA, UK, Australia etc. but back then, that was a common place question and even healthcare workers within those countries were still joking and making light of the situation (Coronavirus was THE running joke in the hospital) and people were still being told to go home from the ED if they came in for flu-like symptoms but had no history of travel. But this is all back then.
> 
> Now, if ANYONE says anything remotely along those lines today, then yes, the healthcare system should absolutely destroy whichever public figure that is. But back then? Back then, that was par for course and I genuinely don't think anyone should hold that remark against him.
> 
> Source: Clinical med student privy to all the banter in OTs, wards and clinics. Partner is a frontline ED doc.


And yet those who were worried were correct and he turned out to be wrong. Many were getting very concerned at the beginning of March.

I stand by my statement. The BRF should not make fun of people's concerns

A front line worker can to whatever they want, to elevate stress, but a pampered prince just sounds cold and uncaring. Reminded me of something Philip would say.

There's a reason the Queen is so loved.  She doesn't get political and doesn't make jokes in public.

ETA -- Charlotte is so adorable.


----------



## kemilia

Sharont2305 said:


> And the hair! He's going to have lovely hair like his mum.
> Has anyone also noticed, Charlotte and Louis in trousers? It's obviously a tradition to be seen at public occasions for girls to wear dresses and boys in shorts till about the age of 5.


Yep, I noticed that right away. Very casual and sweet (Louis is just too cute for words).


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## hellosunshine

Chloe302225 said:


>




So, is that her official coronavirus outfit? LMAO!


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> So, is that her official coronavirus outfit? LMAO!



*If* this was taken on a different day from the visit, then +1 for recycling outfits. Regardless, at least she is making an effort to boost morale for these folks, and put the spotlight on their efforts and sacrifices.

Unlike some other couple ... Who are doing what, exactly, to help?


----------



## Blyen

LittleStar88 said:


> *If* this was taken on a different day from the visit, then +1 for recycling outfits. Regardless, at least she is making an effort to boost morale for these folks, and put the spotlight on their efforts and sacrifices.
> 
> Unlike some other couple ... Who are doing what, exactly, to help?


Posting motivational quotes on Instagram and instructing everyone to wash their hands!


----------



## zen1965

And moving internationally to a Corona hotspot.


----------



## Genie27

zen1965 said:


> And moving internationally to a Corona hotspot.


I’m sure they fled our diseased Canadian shores wearing the best outfits. They need an audience with the President, begging for a security detail.

Edit: I guess moving closer to the hotspot to shine their special light and stand in their truth. 

Busy, busy bees.


----------



## Genie27

And since this is the Kate/Will thread - these staged I-Stock style photos are a bit goofy.


----------



## zen1965

^^ Particularly Kate‘s pic. 
But then... they are not here to be hip and ... goopy.


----------



## Genie27

zen1965 said:


> ^^ Particularly Kate‘s pic.
> But then... they are not here to be hip and ... goopy.


True. They represent well enough in their official duties, and will be stepping up to increased responsibility soon enough

**Goopy** - love it!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> So, is that her official coronavirus outfit? LMAO!


I don't think anyone here is laughing at her


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> So, is that her official coronavirus outfit? LMAO!


Coronavirus is hilarious  but I guess when your idols wear Nazi costumes, 34,000 deaths is nothing.

Anyway, that picture of Kate is silly and cheesy. At least they don't look like they're working in a closet after a three-day bender. Their office is gorgeous.


----------



## zinacef

hellosunshine said:


> So, is that her official coronavirus outfit? LMAO!


I am not gonna say that this is an offensive comment considering thousands of people has died from COVID-19  but it’s hurtful. Last night, a friend of mine was told to float to a  COVID 19 ICU who had patients all on ventilators and literally dying before our eyes, all she could manage was cry on the way to that unit. Change her scrubs, put on the very least available PPE, carry on in tears and started coding a patient. And she’s 63 years old high risk nurse who needs to work despite of it all. It felt like sending a family member to war and you don’t know if they will make it back alive after an exposure.  Coronavirus outfit not so funny indeed.  I’m sorry, out of my soapbox now.


----------



## MCF

Cheesy picture of Kate but i love it.  She looks great.  I don't want to start anything with anyone but I wish we could all stop the digs at Meghan and Harry and just focus on Kate and Will, their children, and their work on this thread.  And not respond to trolls. Which is hard. I know.


----------



## hellosunshine

sdkitty said:


> I don't think anyone here is laughing at her



Ok.



mrsinsyder said:


> Coronavirus is hilarious  but I guess when your idols wear Nazi costumes, 34,000 deaths is nothing.



Coronavirus is not hilarious! I was poking fun at the ridiculousness of the photo and the fact that she managed to squeeze two PR Photo-Ops in one day! Same hair, makeup, and outfit..





Btw, Prince Harry apologized and said it was a poor choice of costume back in 2005, but will we get an apology from the Duke of Cambridge for joking about the coronavirus or no?




zinacef said:


> I am not gonna say that this is an offensive comment considering thousands of people has died from COVID-19 but it’s hurtful. Last night, a friend of mine was told to float to a COVID 19 ICU who had patients all on ventilators and literally dying before our eyes, all she could manage was cry on the way to that unit. Change her scrubs, put on the very least available PPE, carry on in tears and started coding a patient. And she’s 63 years old high risk nurse who needs to work despite of it all. It felt like sending a family member to war and you don’t know if they will make it back alive after an exposure. Coronavirus outfit not so funny indeed. I’m sorry, out of my soapbox now.



I, thank your friend for her sacrifice & service.


----------



## hellosunshine

Simon Case - Private Secretary



Christian Jones - Deputy Communications Secretary






Edwina Iddles - Communications Chief


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Simon Case - Private Secretary
> View attachment 4700245
> 
> 
> Christian Jones - Deputy Communications Secretary
> View attachment 4700252
> 
> View attachment 4700251
> 
> 
> 
> Edwina Iddles - Communications Chief
> View attachment 4700253


I don't really get what this is all about. I employ people who voted the opposite to what I voted for in Brexit, I also employ people who voted the same as myself.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sorry, but what’s wrong with hiring people who worked for that party? Am I missing something?


----------



## Flatsy

LOL, Christian Jones is who we are talking about?  The former Deputy Communications Director for *The Duke and Duchess of Sussex* before he went to work for the Cambridges?  

I guess that makes the Sussexes "hard Brexiteers" to have ever worked with such a person.

Hilarious.


----------



## maryg1

Why Brexit had to be brought up right now?


----------



## maryg1

Flatsy said:


> LOL, Christian Jones is who we are talking about?  The former Deputy Communications Director for *The Duke and Duchess of Sussex* before he went to work for the Cambridges?
> 
> I guess that makes the Sussexes "hard Brexiteers" to have ever worked with such a person.
> 
> Hilarious.


I’m laughing hard right now, curious to see if you’ll get a reply though


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> LOL, Christian Jones is who we are talking about?  The former Deputy Communications Director for *The Duke and Duchess of Sussex* before he went to work for the Cambridges?



No. Christian was a hire under Kensington Palace and for a time - The Duke & Duchess of Sussex shared staff with Kate & William; however after the contentious, "royal split' he remained in his role (w/ William & Kate) while the Sussex's went under Buckingham Palace and got their own staff.


----------



## Blyen

hellosunshine said:


> Simon Case - Private Secretary
> View attachment 4700245
> 
> 
> Christian Jones - Deputy Communications Secretary
> View attachment 4700252
> 
> View attachment 4700251
> 
> 
> 
> Edwina Iddles - Communications Chief
> View attachment 4700253


Like, who cares?


----------



## Flatsy

hellosunshine said:


> No. Christian was a hire under Kensington Palace and for a time - The Duke & Duchess of Sussex shared staff with Kate & William; however after the contentious, "royal split' he remained in his role (w/ William & Kate) while the Sussex's went under Buckingham Palace and got their own staff.


He was specifically named the Deputy Communications Director for the Sussexes when they were at Kensington Palace.  Because the Sussexes can't stick to anything for longer than three minutes, they left and he went back to work for the Cambridges (smart move on his part).

Meghan was photographed leaving a restaurant after having lunch with him shortly after he started working for the Sussexes.  The two of them must have been discussing their mutual support of a hard Brexit!  Since that's all it takes to leap to such a conclusion.


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> He was specifically named the Deputy Communications Director for the Sussexes when they were at Kensington Palace.
> 
> Meghan was photographed leaving a restaurant after having lunch with him shortly after he started working for the Sussexes.  The two of them must have been discussing their mutual support of a hard Brexit!  Since that's all it takes to leap to such a conclusion.



No, he wasn't. As I said, they shared staff at that time (see below). He was specifically a hire for KP and after all was said and done - he remained in his hired role.



Care to comment on Simon Case or Edwina Iddles? Not as easy to explain those two, right?


----------



## Flatsy

The only reason Christian was hired was because of the extra work created by the addition of the Sussexes to the Kensington Palace office.  Meghan was personally credited with being the one behind his selection, and they definitely worked together, so by your logic, that makes Meghan a "hard Brexiteer".



hellosunshine said:


> Care to comment on Simon Case or Edwina Iddles? Not as easy to explain those two, right?


I'm not the one claiming that the Cambridges share all of the same political beliefs as every member of their staff, so I have no reason to research the beliefs of two random members of their staff.   Royal work is inherently a-political, so whatever past political activities their staff members engaged in is left at the door when they sign on to work for the royal family.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> No, he wasn't. As I said, they shared staff at that time (see below). He was specifically a hire for KP and after all was said and done - he remained in his hired role.
> View attachment 4700331
> 
> 
> Care to comment on Simon Case or Edwina Iddles? Not as easy to explain those two, right?


So what?  In case you missed it, it’s British government policy to leave the EU, and this guy was a civil servant working on govt policy.  End of.  
Might as well argue about whether the people Sunshine Sachs are using are ********** or ******** - it’s irrelevant, all that matters is their ability to do the job.


----------



## Vlad

Kindly leave politics out of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## Lounorada

I couldn't give a c**p who works for the royals, or their personal views, or their political views. As if any of that matters.
Is there any topic/area of their lives that isn't going to be used as a way to pit the couples against each other? It's _unbelievably_ _tiring_ at this point.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I honestly don’t understand the point of comparing the Cambridges and the Sussexes. 

William will be King. Kate will likely be Queen Consort. In the very short foreseeable future, William will be the Prince of Wales and in charge of the Duchy of Cornwall. Kate will be the Princess of Wales. 

Harry is sixth in line, and he is no longer a senior royal. Even before he left the firm, he was no longer historically significant in that he may be a blip in a history chapter or two. He’s important to his family as a loved one but not so much the institution. 

While William and Kate are doing royal things, Harry and Meghan are in Los Angeles trying to monetize their celebrity. It’s two drastically different paths at this point and it’s tiring to compare the two.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Repeat


----------



## Chloe302225

*Prince William wants to RETURN to the NHS as an air ambulance pilot to do his bit in the fight against coronavirus *

*Prince William wants to RETURN to the NHS as an air ambulance pilot https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-pilot.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead*


----------



## hellosunshine

Wow, the Cambridges are getting absolutely dragged in the comments -  a little surprised. 






https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ll-George-Charlotte-Louis-loving-freedom.html


----------



## Katel

Blyen said:


> Like, who cares?



the duchass of me-gain’s staff.


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> Wow, the Cambridges are getting absolutely dragged in the comments -  a little surprised.
> 
> View attachment 4700475
> 
> View attachment 4700476
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ll-George-Charlotte-Louis-loving-freedom.html


Did they expect the Cambridges to move to a council flat with a postage size garden? Everyone knows that they have a large country home and where it is. So?   All wealthy people are be dragged currently by folks less fortunate who are holed up in apartments and small homes. The begrudgery shows how small minded people are. This is ridiculous jealousy all the way around. I could be jealous of David Geffen for sailing around in his yacht, but I'm not.  Why don't we all try to get through this trying time, stick to the rules and be happy if we don't get sick and if we do, hope it is a mild case.


----------



## gracekelly

Gimmethebag said:


> I honestly don’t understand the point of comparing the Cambridges and the Sussexes.
> 
> William will be King. Kate will likely be Queen Consort. In the very short foreseeable future, William will be the Prince of Wales and in charge of the Duchy of Cornwall. Kate will be the Princess of Wales.
> 
> Harry is sixth in line, and he is no longer a senior royal. Even before he left the firm, he was no longer historically significant in that he may be a blip in a history chapter or two. He’s important to his family as a loved one but not so much the institution.
> 
> While William and Kate are doing royal things, Harry and Meghan are in Los Angeles trying to monetize their celebrity. It’s two drastically different paths at this point and it’s tiring to compare the two.


There is no point in comparing them. 99% of us know that, but a very very very very small number  think it means something. Not.


----------



## MCF

Gimmethebag said:


> I honestly don’t understand the point of comparing the Cambridges and the Sussexes.
> 
> William will be King. Kate will likely be Queen Consort. In the very short foreseeable future, William will be the Prince of Wales and in charge of the Duchy of Cornwall. Kate will be the Princess of Wales.
> 
> *Harry is sixth in line, and he is no longer a senior royal. Even before he left the firm, he was no longer historically significant in that he may be a blip in a history chapter or two. He’s important to his family as a loved one but not so much the institution. *
> 
> While William and Kate are doing royal things, Harry and Meghan are in Los Angeles trying to monetize their celebrity. It’s two drastically different paths at this point and it’s tiring to compare the two.



You are so right.  I never understood the huge backlash of him marrying Meghan, the hate for Meghan, and the disdain for them leaving as senior royals.  He shouldn't really have been a senior royal at this point in my opinion.  Let him go.  I think he wanted out for a long time and Meghan was his chance.  I'm a fan of both Kate and Meghan and look forward to seeing them grow into the roles they have chosen.


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Did they expect the Cambridges to move to a council flat with a postage size garden? Everyone knows that they have a large country home and where it is. So?   All wealthy people are be dragged currently by folks less fortunate who are holed up in apartments and small homes. The begrudgery shows how small minded people are. This is ridiculous jealousy all the way around. I could be jealous of David Geffen for sailing around in his yacht, but I'm not.  Why don't we all try to get through this trying time, stick to the rules and be happy if we don't get sick and if we do, hope it is a mild case.


Exactly. Compare that to others who in the last month or so visited the UK from Canada, went back to Canada and are now in the States.
Where else are the Cambridges supposed to be? They're exactly where they should be, home, like the rest of us.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Exactly. Compare that to others who in the last month or so visited the UK from Canada, went back to Canada and are now in the States.
> Where else are the Cambridges supposed to be? They're exactly where they should be, home, like the rest of us.


Meghan’s fans are all yelling “Abolish the Monarchy!!” on SM now that Meghan’s messed everything up.  It’s less than 2 years since the wedding, at which point they were all goo-goo over tiaras and carriages


----------



## chicinthecity777

To H & M's stans, coming up with made-up "dirt" on W & K will only make yourself look petty and desperate! But of course if you just fancy trolling then get a life! 
Leave politics out as BRF don't play any political role.


----------



## rose60610

At least no one is scrubbing negative comments about Will and Kate. They can take it.


----------



## mrsinsyder

rose60610 said:


> At least no one is scrubbing negative comments about Will and Kate. They can take it.


I guess that poster hasn't read the DM comments section about MM and H...


----------



## bag-mania

Funny, those comments were made by people who resent the wealth and elitism of the monarchy. I expect all of those same commenters would have even more brutal words for the "others" who wish to wallow in wealth and privilege but don't want to contribute even a little because it was too much for them.


----------



## Stansy

Re the hiring of staff who are assumed to be for one political way or another: isn‘t this what diversity is all about? Forming a team of people who are NOT all the same, share the same opinion, elect the same party, look the same and so on and so forth? Sheesh.


----------



## bag-mania

Stansy said:


> Re the hiring of staff who are assumed to be for one political way or another: isn‘t this what diversity is all about? Forming a team of people who are NOT all the same, share the same opinion, elect the same party, look the same and so on and so forth? Sheesh.



That is true. Isn't it the height of hypocrisy when those who complain about intolerance are totally intolerant of others who do not share their views?


----------



## DeMonica

bag-mania said:


> That is true. Isn't it the height of hypocrisy when those who complain about intolerance are totally intolerant of others who do not share their views?


Absolutely true.


----------



## poopsie

bag-mania said:


> That is true. Isn't it the height of hypocrisy when those who complain about intolerance are totally intolerant of others who do not share their views?


Just can't like this enough


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> That is true. Isn't it the height of hypocrisy when those who complain about intolerance are totally intolerant of others who do not share their views?



I have a lot to say on this but I'll refrain as we were told to stop discussing politics and political views..

Moving on...

*Kate Middleton home: Fans given rare look inside Kate and William's London home*

Prince Charles tested positive for coronavirus this week after displaying mild symptoms and is self-isolating in Scotland with his wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall.

The Queen is said to remain in good health and has been carrying out royal business as usual from the confines of Windsor Castle where she is understood to be self-isolating.

The UK Government has put strict social-distancing measures in place in order to curb the spread of coronavirus.

While these measures are for the greater good of the population, they pose a huge mental health risk which Kate and William addressed in a new Instagram post.

The couple shared a message on their Kensington Royal Instagram account with new photos showing inside their Kensington Palace apartment.

The post read: “Self-isolation and social distancing can pose huge challenges to our mental health — in recent weeks The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have been in regular contact with organisations and patronages to understand the issues they are facing during this difficult time.

“Last week The Duke spoke to @mindcharity CEO Paul Farmer, and The Duchess spoke to Catherine Roche, CEO of @_place2be.

“Today Public Health England has published new guidance to help support people during the COVID-19 outbreak, and updated its world-leading Every Mind Matters platform, with specific advice on maintaining good mental wellbeing during the outbreak; take a look at our Story or visit the link in our bio to find out more.”






Speaking about the new guidance, The Duke and Duchess said: “It is great to see the mental health sector working together with the NHS to help people keep on top of their mental well-being.

“By pulling together and taking simple steps each day, we can all be better prepared for the times ahead.”

The post was accompanied by two new photos - one of William and one of Kate.

The one of William showed him on the phone at the desk in his Kensington Palace office.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/roya...side-kensington-palace-picture-prince-william


----------



## marietouchet

hellosunshine said:


> I have a lot to say on this but I'll refrain as we were told to stop discussing politics and political views..
> 
> Moving on...
> 
> *Kate Middleton home: Fans given rare look inside Kate and William's London home*
> 
> Prince Charles tested positive for coronavirus this week after displaying mild symptoms and is self-isolating in Scotland with his wife Camilla, Duchess of Cornwall.
> 
> The Queen is said to remain in good health and has been carrying out royal business as usual from the confines of Windsor Castle where she is understood to be self-isolating.
> 
> The UK Government has put strict social-distancing measures in place in order to curb the spread of coronavirus.
> 
> While these measures are for the greater good of the population, they pose a huge mental health risk which Kate and William addressed in a new Instagram post.
> 
> The couple shared a message on their Kensington Royal Instagram account with new photos showing inside their Kensington Palace apartment.
> 
> The post read: “Self-isolation and social distancing can pose huge challenges to our mental health — in recent weeks The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have been in regular contact with organisations and patronages to understand the issues they are facing during this difficult time.
> 
> “Last week The Duke spoke to @mindcharity CEO Paul Farmer, and The Duchess spoke to Catherine Roche, CEO of @_place2be.
> 
> “Today Public Health England has published new guidance to help support people during the COVID-19 outbreak, and updated its world-leading Every Mind Matters platform, with specific advice on maintaining good mental wellbeing during the outbreak; take a look at our Story or visit the link in our bio to find out more.”
> 
> View attachment 4701233
> 
> View attachment 4701234
> 
> 
> Speaking about the new guidance, The Duke and Duchess said: “It is great to see the mental health sector working together with the NHS to help people keep on top of their mental well-being.
> 
> “By pulling together and taking simple steps each day, we can all be better prepared for the times ahead.”
> 
> The post was accompanied by two new photos - one of William and one of Kate.
> 
> The one of William showed him on the phone at the desk in his Kensington Palace office.
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/roya...side-kensington-palace-picture-prince-william


Don’t those folks have mobile phones ? WhAt is with all the royal phone cords lol


----------



## Vintage Leather

marietouchet said:


> Don’t those folks have mobile phones ? WhAt is with all the royal phone cords lol



Mobile phones are ridiculously easy to hack.  With corded phones, you need to actually connect something to the wires to interfere or intercept the signal.


----------



## marietouchet

Vintage Leather said:


> Mobile phones are ridiculously easy to hack.  With corded phones, you need to actually connect something to the wires to interfere or intercept the signal.


Good point, did not know


----------



## Lounorada

I want to have a good look at all those beautiful looking books lined up on the desk in front of Kate


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> I want to have a good look at all those beautiful looking books lined up on the desk in front of Kate


You mean they're not just for show? 

Will and Kate do look very attractive in their shots.  Is this a kind of advertisement for the BRF?


----------



## Genie27

I have such mixed feelings about that printer-base MDF filing cabinet
- it’s even facing the wrong way of a working desk!

Is this their regular work space? Or a makeshift WFH setup?

I mean, I’m currently wielding a mouse on the arm of my couch, staring at my remote PC on my TV, but I don’t have gobs of heirloom furniture and servants to arrange it.

So many questions like:
Who bought it? Was it commandeered from the housekeepers office? Or does it hold state secrets and appointments for the future king.

I’m cheering for the humble little filing cabinet in it’s moment of glory.


----------



## chicinthecity777

poopsie said:


> Just can't like this enough


me too! I have always said the same!


----------



## chicinthecity777

bag-mania said:


> That is true. Isn't it the height of hypocrisy when those who complain about intolerance are totally intolerant of others who do not share their views?


Words couldn't be truer than this!


----------



## Vintage Leather

Lounorada said:


> I want to have a good look at all those beautiful looking books lined up on the desk in front of Kate


They look like they are the Penguin Clothbound Classics. (a staple of my friends' "Shelfies")  About 11 pounds per book or in the US $25, very pretty illustrations.
I can see Sense and Sensibility, some of the other's I'd have to check on.

https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/series/B45/penguin-clothbound-classics


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vintage Leather said:


> They look like they are the Penguin Clothbound Classics. (a staple of my friends' "Shelfies")  About 11 pounds per book or in the US $25, very pretty illustrations.
> I can see Sense and Sensibility, some of the other's I'd have to check on.
> 
> https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/series/B45/penguin-clothbound-classics


 We have some of those too. They are very decorative!


----------



## marietouchet

Vintage Leather said:


> They look like they are the Penguin Clothbound Classics. (a staple of my friends' "Shelfies")  About 11 pounds per book or in the US $25, very pretty illustrations.
> I can see Sense and Sensibility, some of the other's I'd have to check on.
> 
> https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/series/B45/penguin-clothbound-classics


I assume the books were carefully chosen for the shot because they take up too much room to make for a useable desk 
But also the Queen's "candids" are artfully staged with selected family photos in the shot , and everyone notices who is/is not in the photographs eg Andrew & H&M
The books are a clever artistic way of avoiding having any family snaps on the table


----------



## marietouchet

As a general comment on Euro royalty, they have been having boatloads of issues, just in the last year eg
- H&M
- Charlene's almost never there at Monaco events
- Grand Duchess Maria Theresa of Luxemburg has been accused of bad stuff with an employee , i dont remember particulars but I use the word bad
- It was a scandal in Denmark to learn that the crown prince has a chalet in Verbier and rents it out when he is not there - the monay making was the main issue but overseas property is probably frowned upon
- Andrew
- Minor league stuff - but the recent English weddings - Eugenie, Harry & planning for Beatrice -  have cost millions to taxpayers
- King Felipe of Spain just turned down any estate that might come to him from his father Juan Carlos - for fear the ex-king Juan Carlos property is ill-gotten gains. Many issues with Juan Carlos - mistress. Felipe's brother in law is in prison for bad financial dealings 
- The ex Belgian King Albert was required by a court to take DNA test proving a 50 year old daughter, something he denied for like 40 years. Laurent - bother of current King - is a chronic malcontent. 
- The ex son in law of the Norwegian King committed suicide and his daughter has taken up with a shaman (sic). 
That is just the news of the last year or so. Sweden has been out of the headlines the King's dalliances are old news
The whole is greater than the sum of the parts - one really wonders about monarchies these days
-


----------



## LittleStar88

marietouchet said:


> As a general comment on Euro royalty, they have been having boatloads of issues, just in the last year eg
> - H&M
> - Charlene's almost never there at Monaco events
> - Grand Duchess Maria Theresa of Luxemburg has been accused of bad stuff with an employee , i dont remember particulars but I use the word bad
> - It was a scandal in Denmark to learn that the crown prince has a chalet in Verbier and rents it out when he is not there - the monay making was the main issue but overseas property is probably frowned upon
> - Andrew
> - Minor league stuff - but the recent English weddings - Eugenie, Harry & planning for Beatrice -  have cost millions to taxpayers
> - King Felipe of Spain just turned down any estate that might come to him from his father Juan Carlos - for fear the ex-king Juan Carlos property is ill-gotten gains. Many issues with Juan Carlos - mistress. Felipe's brother in law is in prison for bad financial dealings
> - The ex Belgian King Albert was required by a court to take DNA test proving a 50 year old daughter, something he denied for like 40 years. Laurent - bother of current King - is a chronic malcontent.
> - The ex son in law of the Norwegian King committed suicide and his daughter has taken up with a shaman (sic).
> That is just the news of the last year or so. Sweden has been out of the headlines the King's dalliances are old news
> The whole is greater than the sum of the parts - one really wonders about monarchies these days
> -



Hehehe. Royals! They're just as messed up as anyone else!


----------



## hellosunshine

*Kate Middleton 'has returned to a simpler style' since Meghan Markle left the UK because she doesn't have to 'compete' with the 'intimidating' Duchess, source claims*

Kate Middleton 'has returned to a simpler style' since Meghan Markle left the UK because she doesn't have to 'compete' with the 'intimidating' Duchess any more, a source has claimed.

The Duchess of Sussex, 38, left the UK in November for North America, where she lived in Canada with Prince Harry, 35, and Archie, 1, before moving to LA last month as she officially stepped back from royal duty.

But now a royal insider has claimed the Duchess of Cambridge, 38, has felt more 'relaxed' since Meghan left because she 'does not feel she has to compete now.'

Speaking to The Sun, the source revealed: '*Kate most definitely went through a phase two years ago where she seemed slightly intimidated by Meghan. 

'She was afraid of comparisons being drawn between them and that Meghan was the one who looked glamorous and popular for a while.'

The source went on to say that the atmosphere had 'noticeably improved' since Meghan and Harry left the UK, with Kate feeling 'very much more relaxed.' *

They added that since the pressure had lifted, Kate's makeup had also lightened and been simplified.

They say her makeup artist Arabella Preston was using 'less eye makeup' as well as paler lip colours and more high street nail vanishes in subtler shades.

Kate is known and often praised for her love of highstreet clothing and ability to mix affordable brands with designer pieces.

On her most recent public outing, the Duchess donned a blush two piece suit from Marks and Spencer with a simple white t-shirt.

She is also known for cleverly updating and re-wearing pieces from her wardrobe, stepping out in a white Reiss coat that she had from her pre-Duchess days during her tour of Ireland in January.

From March 31, Meghan and Prince Harry were no longer be working royals nor use their HRH styles.

The duo are now living in California, having carried out their final round of royal duties in Britain, and are planning the launch of their new non-profit organisation for next month.

The Sussexes are yet to flesh out what their new entity will look like, other than outlining it will support their 'global charitable, campaign and philanthropic work'.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...rned-simpler-style-Meghan-Markle-left-UK.html


Just gonna leave these here.....


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...rned-simpler-style-Meghan-Markle-left-UK.html







hellosunshine said:


> the Daily Mail is considered tabloid trash and should be considered as such.





I see.


----------



## Clearblueskies

mrsinsyder said:


> I see.


 That’s so funny


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> I see.



No one has a problem with the DailyMail getting cited in the other thread, so what's good for the goose is good for the gander.

Btw, kinda weird that you're saving post comments that I made months ago..


----------



## lanasyogamama

mrsinsyder said:


> I see.


Oh no you didn’t!!!


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> *Kate Middleton 'has returned to a simpler style' since Meghan Markle left the UK because she doesn't have to 'compete' with the 'intimidating' Duchess, source claims*
> 
> Kate Middleton 'has returned to a simpler style' since Meghan Markle left the UK because she doesn't have to 'compete' with the 'intimidating' Duchess any more, a source has claimed.
> 
> The Duchess of Sussex, 38, left the UK in November for North America, where she lived in Canada with Prince Harry, 35, and Archie, 1, before moving to LA last month as she officially stepped back from royal duty.
> 
> But now a royal insider has claimed the Duchess of Cambridge, 38, has felt more 'relaxed' since Meghan left because she 'does not feel she has to compete now.'
> 
> Speaking to The Sun, the source revealed: '*Kate most definitely went through a phase two years ago where she seemed slightly intimidated by Meghan.
> 
> 'She was afraid of comparisons being drawn between them and that Meghan was the one who looked glamorous and popular for a while.'
> 
> The source went on to say that the atmosphere had 'noticeably improved' since Meghan and Harry left the UK, with Kate feeling 'very much more relaxed.' *
> 
> They added that since the pressure had lifted, Kate's makeup had also lightened and been simplified.
> 
> They say her makeup artist Arabella Preston was using 'less eye makeup' as well as paler lip colours and more high street nail vanishes in subtler shades.
> 
> Kate is known and often praised for her love of highstreet clothing and ability to mix affordable brands with designer pieces.
> 
> On her most recent public outing, the Duchess donned a blush two piece suit from Marks and Spencer with a simple white t-shirt.
> 
> She is also known for cleverly updating and re-wearing pieces from her wardrobe, stepping out in a white Reiss coat that she had from her pre-Duchess days during her tour of Ireland in January.
> 
> From March 31, Meghan and Prince Harry were no longer be working royals nor use their HRH styles.
> 
> The duo are now living in California, having carried out their final round of royal duties in Britain, and are planning the launch of their new non-profit organisation for next month.
> 
> The Sussexes are yet to flesh out what their new entity will look like, other than outlining it will support their 'global charitable, campaign and philanthropic work'.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...rned-simpler-style-Meghan-Markle-left-UK.html
> 
> 
> Just gonna leave these here.....
> 
> View attachment 4702325
> 
> View attachment 4702326


intimidated?  I don't think so.  Meghan did get a lot of attention around the time of the engagement/wedding but beyond that, I don't see her as being any more fashionable, glamorous, beautiful or anything...in fact, just the oppostite.  I think Meghan is probably disappointed that she wasn't able to outshine Kate.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> No one has a problem with the DailyMail getting cited in the other thread, so what's good for the goose is good for the gander.
> 
> Btw, kinda weird that you're saving post comments that I made months ago..


So The Mail is a terrible gutter press tabloid when it criticises Meghan, but a fine paper when it does the same to Kate? That’s kinda weird.


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> So The Mail is a terrible gutter press tabloid when it criticises Meghan, but a fine paper when it does the same to Kate? That’s kinda weird.



Meghan is currently in litigation with the Mail, they have an agenda in the way they cover/report on her.

Eitherway, my personal feelings about the DailyMail are irrelevant - you guys seem to love them so I source appropriately.


----------



## Lounorada

Vintage Leather said:


> They look like they are the Penguin Clothbound Classics. (a staple of my friends' "Shelfies")  About 11 pounds per book or in the US $25, very pretty illustrations.
> I can see Sense and Sensibility, some of the other's I'd have to check on.
> 
> https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/series/B45/penguin-clothbound-classics


Yes, you're right! I actually have a couple of those Penguin Classics books with the cloth covers and thought to myself last night after I posted on here about them that the books in Kates picture looked so similar. Of course when I googled the full collection it was obvious they were the Penguin books and it was easy to spot the ones that W&K have! They're so pretty


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Meghan is currently in litigation with the Mail, they have an agenda in the way they cover/report on her.
> 
> Eitherway, my personal feelings about the DailyMail are irrelevant - you guys seem to love them so I source appropriately.


I don’t have any feelings about the Mail, I don’t post it’s articles.  You do.  You’ve called it a trashy tabloid many times here, and claimed it’s not to be taken seriously.  That’s why it’s amusing to see you quote it as a reliable source when it’s critical of Kate.


----------



## Lounorada

marietouchet said:


> As a general comment on Euro royalty, they have been having boatloads of issues, just in the last year eg
> - H&M
> - Charlene's almost never there at Monaco events
> - Grand Duchess Maria Theresa of Luxemburg has been accused of bad stuff with an employee , i dont remember particulars but I use the word bad
> - It was a scandal in Denmark to learn that the crown prince has a chalet in Verbier and rents it out when he is not there - the monay making was the main issue but overseas property is probably frowned upon
> - Andrew
> - Minor league stuff - but the recent English weddings - Eugenie, Harry & planning for Beatrice -  have cost millions to taxpayers
> - King Felipe of Spain just turned down any estate that might come to him from his father Juan Carlos - for fear the ex-king Juan Carlos property is ill-gotten gains. Many issues with Juan Carlos - mistress. Felipe's brother in law is in prison for bad financial dealings
> - The ex Belgian King Albert was required by a court to take DNA test proving a 50 year old daughter, something he denied for like 40 years. Laurent - bother of current King - is a chronic malcontent.
> - The ex son in law of the Norwegian King committed suicide and his daughter has taken up with a shaman (sic).
> That is just the news of the last year or so. Sweden has been out of the headlines the King's dalliances are old news
> The whole is greater than the sum of the parts - one really wonders about monarchies these days
> -


----------



## hellosunshine

Clearblueskies said:


> I don’t have any feelings about the Mail, I don’t post it’s articles. You do. You’ve called it a trashy tabloid many times here, and claimed it’s not to be taken seriously. That’s why it’s amusing to see you quote it as a reliable source when it’s critical of Kate.



Whether you've (personally) cited the Mail or not in the past, I cannot attest to - I don't save post comments. However, there are many in the other thread who cite the Mail daily, so one can assume you guys enjoy their articles, so I am simply sharing.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Jayne1

Genie27 said:


> I have such mixed feelings about that printer-base MDF filing cabinet
> - it’s even facing the wrong way of a working desk!
> 
> Is this their regular work space? Or a makeshift WFH setup?
> 
> I mean, I’m currently wielding a mouse on the arm of my couch, staring at my remote PC on my TV, but I don’t have gobs of heirloom furniture and servants to arrange it.
> 
> So many questions like:
> Who bought it? Was it commandeered from the housekeepers office? Or does it hold state secrets and appointments for the future king.
> 
> I’m cheering for the humble little filing cabinet in it’s moment of glory.


I guess there's only so much the BRF can do to show they are still at work.

Elizabeth was out there during World War II, as a mechanic and military driver, but since no one can venture outdoors, they have to pretend(?) to sit at desks and talk on the phone.  That's my take on these photos.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Whether you've (personally) cited the Mail or not in the past, I cannot attest to - I don't save post comments. However, there are many in the other thread who cite the Mail daily, so one can assume you guys enjoy their articles, so I am simply sharing.


So you’ll be sharing the positive articles about Kate too no doubt?


----------



## zen1965

Going back to the books: I love Jane Austen!


----------



## threadbender

I'm so confused.

ETA Now, I'm not. I had a duh moment. Sorry!


----------



## sdkitty

hellosunshine said:


> Whether you've (personally) cited the Mail or not in the past, I cannot attest to - I don't save post comments. However, there are many in the other thread who cite the Mail daily, so one can assume you guys enjoy their articles, so I am simply sharing.


I don't think anyone is saving your posts but if one wants to take the time they can look back at past ones


----------



## A1aGypsy

hellosunshine said:


> Btw, kinda weird that you're saving post comments that I made months ago..



Well, your digging up articles from 3-4 years ago so, I wouldn’t be throwing stones.

Although, I agree with you. It’s a shame that Kate has to follow the rules and wear frumpy outfits. I hope that she become QC young enough to be able to shift the rules a bit.


----------



## Julide

marietouchet said:


> As a general comment on Euro royalty, they have been having boatloads of issues, just in the last year eg
> - H&M
> - Charlene's almost never there at Monaco events
> - Grand Duchess Maria Theresa of Luxemburg has been accused of bad stuff with an employee , i dont remember particulars but I use the word bad
> - It was a scandal in Denmark to learn that the crown prince has a chalet in Verbier and rents it out when he is not there - the monay making was the main issue but overseas property is probably frowned upon
> - Andrew
> - Minor league stuff - but the recent English weddings - Eugenie, Harry & planning for Beatrice -  have cost millions to taxpayers
> - King Felipe of Spain just turned down any estate that might come to him from his father Juan Carlos - for fear the ex-king Juan Carlos property is ill-gotten gains. Many issues with Juan Carlos - mistress. Felipe's brother in law is in prison for bad financial dealings
> - The ex Belgian King Albert was required by a court to take DNA test proving a 50 year old daughter, something he denied for like 40 years. Laurent - bother of current King - is a chronic malcontent.
> - The ex son in law of the Norwegian King committed suicide and his daughter has taken up with a shaman (sic).
> That is just the news of the last year or so. Sweden has been out of the headlines the King's dalliances are old news
> The whole is greater than the sum of the parts - one really wonders about monarchies these days
> -


I have wondered with all of this “news” how many will hold up in the public eye.


----------



## green.bee

A1aGypsy said:


> Well, your digging up articles from 3-4 years ago so, I wouldn’t be throwing stones.
> 
> Although, I agree with you. It’s a shame that Kate has to follow the rules and wear frumpy outfits. I hope that she become QC young enough to be able to shift the rules a bit.



Agree 100%.
Besides, Kate wearing 'frumpy' outfits still looks more classy than the wanna be fashionista (eyeroll) with arm pit stains and ill fitting clothes.


----------



## duna

green.bee said:


> Agree 100%.
> Besides, Kate wearing 'frumpy' outfits still *looks more classy than the wanna be fashionista (eyeroll) with arm pit stains and ill fitting clothes.*




I agree:  I think Kate has improved a lot in the last few years, her clothes fit perfectly and are not "frumpy".


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kate needed to compete with MM in fashion???  thanks for a good laugh this morning!


----------



## Sharont2305

Prince Charles opened the new Nightingale Hospital at the Exel Arena in London via video link.
I want to know which grandchild this is? Lovely photo.


----------



## A1aGypsy

That doesn’t look like Charles to me in that photo.


----------



## Sharont2305

A1aGypsy said:


> That doesn’t look like Charles to me in that photo.


Really? My first thought was that it is.


----------



## marietouchet

Julide said:


> I have wondered with all of this “news” how many will hold up in the public eye.


The Dutch Royal Family is popular
I seem to remember they simultaneously have a huge civil list (taxpayer funds) and a huge family fortune
The family is quite large - Beatrix has many sisters and all of her nieces/nephews have titles, but then again one never hears of them , very discreet
Even the brothers of King Willem Alexander are quiet
PS the Dutch have had their issues - they worked through - Juliana abdicated due to dementia and Maxima was originally unhappy - poor lady, she had Dutch TV shows about her qualms , but she worked through that  YEAH


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Prince Charles opened the new Nightingale Hospital at the Exel Arena in London via video link.
> I want to know which grandchild this is? Lovely photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702666
> View attachment 4702667


Very cute picture! I'm going to guess it's baby Charlotte.
It's hard to tell when the pic is so small, but with my eagle eye, the baby looks to have darker hair and she was the only baby (as far as I can remember) to have darker hair. Also the little outfit looks like it could possibly be a dress and cardigan- the Royal baby (girl) uniform 

Yes, i'm very bored in lockdown at home


----------



## Mendocino

Lounorada said:


> Very cute picture! I'm going to guess it's baby Charlotte.
> It's hard to tell when the pic is so small, but with my eagle eye, the baby looks to have darker hair and she was the only baby (as far as I can remember) to have darker hair. Also the little outfit looks like it could possibly be a dress and cardigan- the Royal baby (girl) uniform
> 
> 
> Yes, i'm very bored in lockdown at home



I have to admit I am quite envious of the royal baby cardigan collection. I wish i could find them in adult sizes. But then I do love me a cardi.


----------



## zen1965

^^I also believe Willem Alexander‘s youngest brother Prince Constantijn works for a living, and so did the middle brother Johan Friso until his untimely death.


----------



## marietouchet

zen1965 said:


> ^^I also believe Willem Alexander‘s youngest brother Prince Constantijn works for a living, and so did the middle brother Johan Friso until his untimely death.


Yup


----------



## maryg1

hellosunshine said:


> View attachment 4702325
> 
> View attachment 4702326


Interesting how the press also attacks Kate but nobody asks her if she’s fine


----------



## bag-mania

maryg1 said:


> Interesting how the press also attacks Kate but nobody asks her if she’s fine



That's because Kate sees the big picture and the tabloid press is inconsequential to her. Not like someone else who apparently believes the world should revolve around her widdle hurt fweelings.


----------



## Jayne1

A1aGypsy said:


> That doesn’t look like Charles to me in that photo.


It does to me. Very much so.

According to statistics - more men than women die of the virus, and Charles is over 70.  What I can assume from that is, Charles has the genetics of his mother, father and grandmother in terms of life expectancy.

That's good news to me, because after a few decades, I finally started to think Charles will be a good King and I'm not there yet with Will.


----------



## hellosunshine

* Kate Middleton and Prince William call NHS staff to give thanks *

*

*
Prince William and Kate Middleton rang up the National Health Service to thank staffers for their hard work amid the coronavirus pandemic.

“We would just like to say from the two of us, you know, how proud we are of all of you and how amazing you’re all doing under extreme circumstances,” the Duke of Cambridge, 37, said on their call to the NHS.

He specifically called out their bravery for continuing to go into work in such dark times.

“Now I know all of you, you say this is your job and you get on with it but generally this is a different level and you guys are doing an incredible job,” he said.

He continued, “The whole country is proud of you and not just us. We really mean that so thank you for everything you’re doing and all the hours you’re putting in.”

*The Duchess of Cambridge, 38, was also on the call though she didn’t chime in and instead let her husband do the talking.*

The royal couple plan to help those struggling from the outbreak, shifting their usual agenda to focus on the fight against COVID-19.

They have been practicing social distancing while also continuing to be in contact with organizations and patronages devoted to stopping the spread and helping those in need.

The Royals have been affected as well, with Prince Charles testing positive for coronavirus last month. He is now out of self-isolation.

Meanwhile, the Queen and Prince Phillip are in lockdown in Windsor castle over coronavirus fears.

https://pagesix.com/2020/04/03/kate-middleton-and-prince-william-call-nhs-staff-to-give-thanks/


----------



## hellosunshine

bag-mania said:


> That's because Kate sees the big picture and the tabloid press is inconsequential to her. Not like someone else who apparently believes the world should revolve around her widdle hurt fweelings.



Only a few pages back, people seemed to be in an agreement to not compare the two women but I guess people like talking from both sides of their mouth...


----------



## marietouchet

maryg1 said:


> Interesting how the press also attacks Kate but nobody asks her if she’s fine


Kate has been savaged by the press , I agree


----------



## green.bee

hellosunshine said:


> * Kate Middleton and Prince William call NHS staff to give thanks *
> 
> *
> View attachment 4703588
> *
> Prince William and Kate Middleton rang up the National Health Service to thank staffers for their hard work amid the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> “We would just like to say from the two of us, you know, how proud we are of all of you and how amazing you’re all doing under extreme circumstances,” the Duke of Cambridge, 37, said on their call to the NHS.
> 
> He specifically called out their bravery for continuing to go into work in such dark times.
> 
> “Now I know all of you, you say this is your job and you get on with it but generally this is a different level and you guys are doing an incredible job,” he said.
> 
> He continued, “The whole country is proud of you and not just us. We really mean that so thank you for everything you’re doing and all the hours you’re putting in.”
> 
> *The Duchess of Cambridge, 38, was also on the call though she didn’t chime in and instead let her husband do the talking.*
> 
> The royal couple plan to help those struggling from the outbreak, shifting their usual agenda to focus on the fight against COVID-19.
> 
> They have been practicing social distancing while also continuing to be in contact with organizations and patronages devoted to stopping the spread and helping those in need.
> 
> The Royals have been affected as well, with Prince Charles testing positive for coronavirus last month. He is now out of self-isolation.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Queen and Prince Phillip are in lockdown in Windsor castle over coronavirus fears.
> 
> https://pagesix.com/2020/04/03/kate-middleton-and-prince-william-call-nhs-staff-to-give-thanks/




Thank you for pointing this out in red as it only shows how much respect Kate has for her husband showing that she doesn't have to be in the spotlight in order to feed her ego.  She is still more respected and admired than you know who. Much respect for the duchess of Cambridge.


----------



## doni

maryg1 said:


> Interesting how the press also attacks Kate but nobody asks her if she’s fine


Maybe they do. Maybe she has genuine relationships with family and close friends who check on her and that is all the support she needs so that she does not feel compeled to go on national television asking for sympathy?


----------



## marthastoo

Since I never believe any Daily Mail article, I lol-ed this one too.  Kate's style, for good or for bad, has stayed pretty constant for the past 10 years.  And her style as a royal at least, is minimalistic, modest, appropriate.  And, she actually wears less makeup now than when she first got married - thank God.  She used to line her bottom lid with black liquid (or pen) liner that was way harsh and she kept that up for several years into the marriage.  Now she uses a much softer touch on the lower lid.

If Kate felt "intimidated" by Meghan's style, it never showed in the way Kate styled herself.  Which just proves once again, the Daily Mail is garbage.


----------



## Jayne1

marthastoo said:


> Since I never believe any Daily Mail article, I lol-ed this one too.  Kate's style, for good or for bad, has stayed pretty constant for the past 10 years.  And her style as a royal at least, is minimalistic, modest, appropriate.  And, she actually wears less makeup now than when she first got married - thank God.  She used to line her bottom lid with black liquid (or pen) liner that was way harsh and she kept that up for several years into the marriage.  Now she uses a much softer touch on the lower lid.
> 
> If Kate felt "intimidated" by Meghan's style, it never showed in the way Kate styled herself.  Which just proves once again, the Daily Mail is garbage.


Agree. Kate always went for a sophisticated, slightly modest, regal look and Meg... we can't figure out what she was doing, but apples and oranges. 

Kate has stayed consistent. Not to everyone's taste, but consistent.


----------



## Sharont2305

Catherine wears things befitting a future Queen Consort, all the above posters have said it in their words. Plus, in 10, 15, however many years, very few people will look back at her photos and think "what the hell was she thinking wearing that?"
Look at the Queen, I can't think of anything she's ever worn that would make me think that.
Diana, yes, very 80s, fashionable etc. Towards the end she started wearing things that you could possibly wear today.
I think Catherine has got it right.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Catherine wears things befitting a future Queen Consort, all the above posters have said it in their words. Plus, in 10, 15, however many years, very few people will look back at her photos and think "what the hell was she thinking wearing that?"
> Look at the Queen, I can't think of anything she's ever worn that would make me think that.
> Diana, yes, very 80s, fashionable etc. Towards the end she started wearing things that you could possibly wear today.
> I think Catherine has got it right.


I agree, a lot of Diana’s clothes (esp the early stuff) looks very dated now.  I think Kate’s like a lot of us, she wears different clothes to go to work than she wears in her private life.  Her work is rather different from ours, and her outfits are subject to greater scrutiny, but that’s all it is IMO.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sharont2305 said:


> Catherine wears things befitting a future Queen Consort



Yes - why do people fail to understand that she's not a model or influencer? She dresses to get the job done. I often don't like her outfits but they're not the important part of what she's doing.


----------



## hellosunshine

David has been snatched up by Kensington Palace - as Kate & William's new social media guru.



First Sara Latham & now David..it certainly seems as though the royal family is trying (_albeit in vain) _ to recreate a certain sorta magic...


----------



## zen1965

^^ Dream on...


----------



## Clearblueskies

^^ He looks much happier in the second photo


----------



## Flatsy

I think it's great that the royal family is making room to continue employing staff members that were hung out to dry by the Sussexes.  The Sussexes were given the budget to hire some very talented people, made big announcements, and then let them all go within months.

I even felt a little bad for Sara Latham having to fall on her sword for the Sussexes and say that the botched birth announcement was her fault because she had "email server" problems, even though everyone knew it was because the Sussexes were playing media games.

Kudos to the royal family for having some decency when it comes to the lives and careers of people other than themselves.


----------



## zen1965

@Clearblueskies  ^^


----------



## Mrs.Z

Flatsy said:


> I think it's great that the royal family is making room to continue employing staff members that were hung out to dry by the Sussexes.  The Sussexes were given the budget to hire some very talented people, made big announcements, and then let them all go within months.
> 
> I even felt a little bad for Sara Latham having to fall on her sword for the Sussexes and say that the botched birth announcement was her fault because she had "email server" problems, even though everyone knew it was because the Sussexes were playing media games.
> 
> Kudos to the royal family for having some decency when it comes to the lives and careers of people other than themselves.


Yes, I think it’s great too.  It’s a bit of damage control for some talented people who signed up for an ill conceived failed enterprise and exactly as you say were “hung out to dry”.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge did their first virtual engagement today via Zoom from their home
Apparently William keeps eating the Easter Eggs, not on zoom, at home lol


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


>



Love this video, made me smile!  They seem like such warm and genuine people. People always seem to be at ease when interacting with them.


----------



## kemilia

Lounorada said:


> Love this video, made me smile!  They seem like such warm and genuine people. People always seem to be at ease when interacting with them.


Me too. I always feel that their household is full of fun and happy kids.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Yes, William, us Welsh are. [emoji3590][emoji1022]


----------



## hellosunshine

Flatsy said:


> I think it's great that the royal family is making room to continue employing staff members that were hung out to dry by the Sussexes.  The Sussexes were given the budget to hire some very talented people, made big announcements, and then let them all go within months.



Such a late reply but I don’t blame David and Sara for taking up these jobs because they do need to pay their bills.

However, I still find it a little two-faced when so many were trashing the Sussex’s for hiring Sara - calling her a ‘controversial hire, “too liberal”, “should be fired for giving bad PR advice” yet she’s now become a “savvy hire” when the Queen picks her up. 

To go even further, the SussexRoyal account was labeled as “cringeworthy”, “informal”, and very “unroyal-like” by the media yet they are so silent with the Cambridges hiring the man behind that account. I bet you whenever David starts adding music to William & Kate’s videos similar to the way he did with the Sussex’s - they’ll likely be celebrated for being fun & hip, whereas with SussexRoyal, he was trashed for trying to make the account into Tig 2.0.

Seeing these hires and the narratives that follow them is an example that it’s only a problem when the Sussex’s do it which is unfair. 

Anyway, I don’t think David will last long because whenever Harry & Meghan decide to launch their new social media strategy, the Cambridges will ultimately copy that and there will be no use for David.

Can't wait for KensingtonRoyal to start posting up quotes & highlighting charities monthly, in the style of SussexRoyal.


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> Such a late reply but I don’t blame David and Sara for taking up these jobs because they do need to pay their bills.
> 
> However, I still find it a little two-faced when so many were trashing the Sussex’s for hiring Sara - calling her a ‘controversial hire, “too liberal”, “should be fired for giving bad PR advice” yet she’s now become a “savvy hire” when the Queen picks her up.
> 
> To go even further, the SussexRoyal account was labeled as “cringeworthy”, “informal”, and very “unroyal-like” by the media yet they are so silent with the Cambridges hiring the man behind that account. I bet you whenever David starts adding music to William & Kate’s videos similar to the way he did with the Sussex’s - they’ll likely be celebrated for being fun & hip, whereas with SussexRoyal, he was trashed for trying to make the account into Tig 2.0.
> 
> Seeing these hires and the narratives that follow them is an example that it’s only a problem when the Sussex’s do it which is unfair.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t think David will last long because whenever Harry & Meghan decide to launch their new social media strategy, the Cambridges will ultimately copy that and there will be no use for David.
> 
> Can't wait for KensingtonRoyal to start posting up quotes & highlighting charities monthly, in the style of SussexRoyal.


The Cambridge’s will never post anything similar to what the Sussex have posted. Their style is totally different.   They don’t post anything embarrassing, because they think before giving the OK.


----------



## hellosunshine

William getting dragged again....


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> William getting dragged again....
> View attachment 4708922
> 
> View attachment 4708923




He will survive these comments quite nicely. His point was to reinforce all that was said in The Queen’s speech last week. GB will get through this crisis with the same steely determination that was exhibited during two World Wars.   The commenters were apparently too obtuse to pick up on that concept.   Et tu?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Funny, if you sort comments by top voted...


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> Such a late reply but I don’t blame David and Sara for taking up these jobs because they do need to pay their bills.
> 
> However, I still find it a little two-faced when so many were trashing the Sussex’s for hiring Sara - calling her a ‘controversial hire, “too liberal”, “should be fired for giving bad PR advice” yet she’s now become a “savvy hire” when the Queen picks her up.
> 
> To go even further, the SussexRoyal account was labeled as “cringeworthy”, “informal”, and very “unroyal-like” by the media yet they are so silent with the Cambridges hiring the man behind that account. I bet you whenever David starts adding music to William & Kate’s videos similar to the way he did with the Sussex’s - they’ll likely be celebrated for being fun & hip, whereas with SussexRoyal, he was trashed for trying to make the account into Tig 2.0.
> 
> Seeing these hires and the narratives that follow them is an example that it’s only a problem when the Sussex’s do it which is unfair.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t think David will last long because whenever Harry & Meghan decide to launch their new social media strategy, the Cambridges will ultimately copy that and there will be no use for David.
> 
> Can't wait for KensingtonRoyal to start posting up quotes & highlighting charities monthly, in the style of SussexRoyal.



At least the BRF folks are actually doing stuff and making a difference in the people they meet. Who cares how the message is delivered. He’s probably glad to be pushing more than just BS (as was done for H&M).


----------



## hellosunshine

gracekelly said:


> GB will get through this crisis with the same steely determination that was exhibited during two World Wars.



The current pandemic is nothing like WWII or the Battle of Britain or whatever other worldly battles in which one may "keep-calm and carry-on". This is a completely different situation. The virus doesn’t care about your money or your privileges. It is the one great leveler of society - people should really stop invoking this wartime comparison.




mrsinsyder said:


> Funny, if you sort comments by top voted...



Where is this from? Btw, I was referencing the comments in the above tweet which I linked......


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> Where is this from? Btw, I was referencing the comments in the above tweet which I linked......



Your favorite source, the Daily Mail.


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> The current pandemic is nothing like WWII or the Battle of Britain or whatever other worldly battles in which one may "keep-calm and carry-on". This is a completely different situation. The virus doesn’t care about your money or your privileges. It is the one great leveler of society - people should really stop invoking this wartime comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is this from? Btw, I was referencing the comments in the above tweet which I linked......


When bombs were being dropped on London, it didn't matter where you lived. Bombs leveled.  Period.   The palace was bombed as well as the East End.  I still think you are missing the greater message of what William and The Queen were trying to put out.


----------



## megs0927

Is it just me or is Wills embracing his baldness and looking better these days?! For years I thought Harry was the better looking of the two but William is looking very charismatic and regal in the latest posts/videos


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sharont2305 said:


>






Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, William, us Welsh are. [emoji3590][emoji1022]






hellosunshine said:


> William getting dragged again....
> View attachment 4708922
> 
> View attachment 4708923






I believe this photo is from his and Kate's video chat with some children and teachers (see the 2 other posts I quoted). I don't quite understand the criticism in the Twitter comments you posted considering the context. He is speaking to children after all.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Such a late reply but I don’t blame David and Sara for taking up these jobs because they do need to pay their bills.
> 
> However, I still find it a little two-faced when so many were trashing the Sussex’s for hiring Sara - calling her a ‘controversial hire, “too liberal”, “should be fired for giving bad PR advice” yet she’s now become a “savvy hire” when the Queen picks her up.
> 
> To go even further, the SussexRoyal account was labeled as “cringeworthy”, “informal”, and very “unroyal-like” by the media yet they are so silent with the Cambridges hiring the man behind that account. I bet you whenever David starts adding music to William & Kate’s videos similar to the way he did with the Sussex’s - they’ll likely be celebrated for being fun & hip, whereas with SussexRoyal, he was trashed for trying to make the account into Tig 2.0.
> 
> Seeing these hires and the narratives that follow them is an example that it’s only a problem when the Sussex’s do it which is unfair.
> 
> Anyway, I don’t think David will last long because whenever Harry & Meghan decide to launch their new social media strategy, the Cambridges will ultimately copy that and there will be no use for David.
> 
> Can't wait for KensingtonRoyal to start posting up quotes & highlighting charities monthly, in the style of SussexRoyal.


It was obvious to anyone British that Meghan wrote most of the puerile Sussex Royal social media content.  The American phraseology immediately gave it away.  Not to mention many of the pictures were of Meghan and the backs of people’s heads   I’m sure David will be free to do a professional job, but I can’t see the Cambridge’s wanting to emulate a style that was widely ridiculed.  They’ll carry on with what is working for them.


----------



## doni

hellosunshine said:


> William getting dragged again....
> View attachment 4708922
> 
> View attachment 4708923



That so unfair, because that is a pic of him in Zoom engaging with a member of a charity/organization he is supporting. He is smiling to _that_ person. Put together the picture with the words and it gives the wrong message, as if he was laughing his head off when he said that, which is not the case. But that is Reuters fault, if indeed it was not intentional.


----------



## Sharont2305

Freak4Coach said:


> I believe this photo is from his and Kate's video chat with some children and teachers (see the 2 other posts I quoted). I don't quite understand the criticism in the Twitter comments you posted considering the context. He is speaking to children after all.


The one of William on his own is from the video chat with the lady in Wales, probably done the same day as the one with Kate.


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> That so unfair, because that is a pic of him in Zoom engaging with a member of a charity/organization he is supporting. He is smiling to _that_ person. Put together the picture with the words and it gives the wrong message, as if he was laughing his head off when he said that, which is not the case. But that is Reuters fault, if indeed it was not intentional.


Yes, if people can actually bother to watch the video, they will see it was quite lovely and pointing out the work the charity does very well will some humour rhrown in


----------



## Sharont2305

The actual video of him saying that Britain is at its best in a crisis.
Totally agree, and some don't get our sense of humour and takes things totally out of context


----------



## Flatsy

Clearblueskies said:


> It was obvious to anyone British that Meghan wrote most of the puerile Sussex Royal social media content. The American phraseology immediately gave it away. Not to mention many of the pictures were of Meghan and the backs of people’s heads  I’m sure David will be free to do a professional job, but I can’t see the Cambridge’s wanting to emulate a style that was widely ridiculed. They’ll carry on with what is working for them.


There is a very distinct difference in style to the two instagrams.

Cambridges:
1. Here is what Duke/Duchess did today with such-and-such organization
2. Here are 3-4 paragraphs about the work this organization is doing, and a link to more information and/or how you can get involved
3. Here are a few pics, mostly of people from the organization

Sussexes:
1. Word salad about feelings or changing the world
2. Announcement of a groundbreaking project HRH has been secretly toiling away on
3. 3-4 paragraphs about why HRH cares so much about this topic
4. Laundry list of every little thing on HRH's resume that is remotely related to this topic
5. Big promises that will all go unfulfilled about how HRH has a bunch of secret plans to change the world via this organization
6. 4-5 black and white pictures of HRH grinning, hugging people, and clapping her hands in glee, while surrounded by some unnamed people who are either blurry or not facing the camera

The Cambridges would do well to continue with their current style of social media: less flash, more humility.


----------



## Sharont2305

Flatsy said:


> There is a very distinct difference in style to the two instagrams.
> 
> Cambridges:
> 1. Here is what Duke/Duchess did today with such-and-such organization
> 2. Here are 3-4 paragraphs about the work this organization is doing, and a link to more information and/or how you can get involved
> 3. Here are a few pics, mostly of people from the organization
> 
> Sussexes:
> 1. Word salad about feelings or changing the world
> 2. Announcement of a groundbreaking project HRH has been secretly toiling away on
> 3. 3-4 paragraphs about why HRH cares so much about this topic
> 4. Laundry list of every little thing on HRH's resume that is remotely related to this topic
> 5. Big promises that will all go unfulfilled about how HRH has a bunch of secret plans to change the world via this organization
> 6. 4-5 black and white pictures of HRH grinning, hugging people, and clapping her hands in glee, while surrounded by some unnamed people who are either blurry or not facing the camera
> 
> The Cambridges would do well to continue with their current style of social media: less flash, more humility.


Perfect analysis there, spot on [emoji122]


----------



## mrsinsyder

Flatsy said:


> There is a very distinct difference in style to the two instagrams.
> 
> Cambridges:
> 1. Here is what Duke/Duchess did today with such-and-such organization
> 2. Here are 3-4 paragraphs about the work this organization is doing, and a link to more information and/or how you can get involved
> 3. Here are a few pics, mostly of people from the organization
> 
> Sussexes:
> 1. Word salad about feelings or changing the world
> 2. Announcement of a groundbreaking project HRH has been secretly toiling away on
> 3. 3-4 paragraphs about why HRH cares so much about this topic
> 4. Laundry list of every little thing on HRH's resume that is remotely related to this topic
> 5. Big promises that will all go unfulfilled about how HRH has a bunch of secret plans to change the world via this organization
> 6. 4-5 black and white pictures of HRH grinning, hugging people, and clapping her hands in glee, while surrounded by some unnamed people who are either blurry or not facing the camera
> 
> The Cambridges would do well to continue with their current style of social media: less flash, more humility.


DON'T forget that it WOULD be written LIKE THIS for no _particular_ REASON.


----------



## bisousx

megs0927 said:


> Is it just me or is Wills embracing his baldness and looking better these days?! For years I thought Harry was the better looking of the two but William is looking very charismatic and regal in the latest posts/videos



To me, William physically looks the same. However when stacked up against his brother - being happy, stable and healthy will make anyone glow and more appear more attractive.


----------



## Genie27

bisousx said:


> To me, William physically looks the same. However when stacked up against his brother - being happy, stable and healthy will make anyone glow and more appear more attractive.


I feel like Will no longer has to be constantly on edge against passive aggressive barbs and thinly veiled insults (in public appearances, and I can only imagine the private) from his brother. We’ve all had at least one relationship (friend/acquaintance/relative etc) like that, I think, and most of us don’t even realize until the weight is lifted, how much of a strain it was.


----------



## kemilia

mrsinsyder said:


> DON'T forget that it WOULD be written LIKE THIS for no _particular_ REASON.


You forgot the random loop-de-loops over random letters that qualifies as calligraphy but not really.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Sharont2305 said:


> The one of William on his own is from the video chat with the lady in Wales, probably done the same day as the one with Kate.



Thank you for the clarification


----------



## hellosunshine

gracekelly said:


> I still think you are missing the greater message of what William and The Queen were trying to put out.



No, I’m not. This would’ve been a good time for William to step up into a “'statesman-like role” as the media wants him to, but he’s flopping.

He’s so far joked about the coronavirus being “overhyped” to medical personnel, visited an emergency call center for a photo op & did not practice safe social distancing, bemoaned to exhausted workers about all the Netflix he’s going to watch in quarantine, and now this.

Kinda glad that Charles came back so quickly, and the Queen televised her speech, because they both effectively put an end to William’s ‘statesman’ narrative.



megs0927 said:


> Is it just me or is Wills embracing his baldness and *looking better these days?! For years I thought Harry was the better looking of the two but William is looking very charismatic and regal in the latest posts/videos*



No. Judging on photos from this year alone, he's not looking any better.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Yawn.


----------



## Clearblueskies

^^ wow that’s quite a collection of William photos!    He’s looking very comfortable in his role these days


----------



## Mrs.Z

Scary!


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> No, I’m not. This would’ve been a good time for William to step up into a “'statesman-like role” as the media wants him to, but he’s flopping.
> 
> He’s so far joked about the coronavirus being “overhyped” to medical personnel, visited an emergency call center for a photo op & did not practice safe social distancing, bemoaned to exhausted workers about all the Netflix he’s going to watch in quarantine, and now this.
> 
> Kinda glad that Charles came back so quickly, and the Queen televised her speech, because they both effectively put an end to William’s ‘statesman’ narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Judging on photos from this year alone, he's not looking any better.
> View attachment 4709732



Still clinging to the same talking points I see. Please explain what H&M have been doing for the last 6+ months to make the world a better place. Nothing? Ok. They continue to syphon off of daddy's money funnel and have given absolutely nothing back other than fluff and _we are gonna do something someday_....

Will and Kate are at least DOING SOMETHING and TRYING. Boost morale, make people feel recognized and cared for, bring attention to hard work and sacrifices.

Will smiles and it is nice, he seems quite genuine (he cannot help how his face and hairline look so no need to bully him for it). The world is a sad and stressful place and if he can be personable, engaging, and cheerful in his interactions with people than thank goodness! I would rather than than have him all sullen and gloomy.


----------



## mrsinsyder

LittleStar88 said:


> Still clinging to the same talking points I see. Please explain what H&M have been doing for the last 6+ months to make the world a better place. Nothing? Ok. They continue to syphon off of daddy's money funnel and have given absolutely nothing back other than fluff and _we are gonna do something someday_....


You know M and H aren't doing anything when the anti-Will and Kate posts keep popping up. I love dragging Will for making awkward jokes but making excuses for dressing like a Nazi, but I digress. 

Will isn't cute but neither is Harry... Will isn't a model or movie star so his looks are really of no consequence IMO. Notice I didn't say Harry isn't a mode or movie star because god knows what Hollyweird and Soho Spice have in store for him


----------



## MCF

I was thinking about social distancing and sheltering in place today and I started to think about the royal palaces. It takes an immense staff to run them as they are massive historical buildings that people tour (or used to as of right now) and live (the Cambridges, the Queen, live-in staff, etc...) does anyone know how the Royal households are dealing with this?


----------



## LittleStar88

And my final comment on looks - Looks fade so truly at some point you must have something else to offer. Will definitely has a lot to offer and is doing a great job with Kate of putting the country and the people before their own personal gain/interests.


----------



## chicinthecity777

William looks just fine to me. And it's really below the belt move to attack someone's appearance. I am not even a fan of W&K (not a loyalist myself) but at least they are doing their jobs. Unlike H&M who gave a speech, posted on IG and then went on 3-months vacation, flew several private flights ... getting handouts from Charles for doing nothing...


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> And my final comment on looks - Looks fade so truly at some point you must have something else to offer. Will definitely has a lot to offer and is doing a great job with Kate of putting the country and the people before their own personal gain/interests.


Exactly as it should be [emoji122]


----------



## LittleStar88

MCF said:


> I was thinking about social distancing and sheltering in place today and I started to think about the royal palaces. It takes an immense staff to run them as they are massive historical buildings that people tour (or used to as of right now) and live (the Cambridges, the Queen, live-in staff, etc...) does anyone know how the Royal households are dealing with this?



I am guessing with masks and gloves, lots of santitizing, maybe also daily temperature checks for some staff. I giggle at the thought of the queen shuffling off to the kitchen and making herself a sammich or a spot of tea. Maybe in-house staff who don't go home each day?

I think they can spread out more since they are in large homes and properties.


----------



## mrsinsyder

chicinthecity777 said:


> William looks just fine to me. And it's really below the belt move to attack someone's appearance. I am not even a fan of W&K (not a loyalist myself) but at least they are doing their jobs. Unlike H&M who gave a speech, posted on IG and then went on *3-months* vacation, flew several private flights ... getting handouts from Charles for doing nothing...


3-months? They've basically been gone since Archie was born (whenever that was) minus the SA trip and a few other appearances. 

When Will and Kate take breaks they're lazy, but when the other two do it they're "working behind the scenes." Give me a break.


----------



## LittleStar88

mrsinsyder said:


> 3-months? They've basically been gone since Archie was born (whenever that was) minus the SA trip and a few other appearances.
> 
> When Will and Kate take breaks they're lazy, but when the other two do it they're "working behind the scenes." Give me a break.



And they totally bungled that SA trip! Appalling to stand in the middle of a truly struggling society and whine ON CAMERA about how awful your privileged life is!


----------



## Jayne1

gracekelly said:


> GB will get through this crisis with the same steely determination that was exhibited during two World Wars.   The commenters were apparently too obtuse to pick up on that concept.   Et tu?


Yes, they will, but there's a reason Churchill was called the great communicator.

Maybe because he's still so young, but I don't think Will is able to rally a nation, just yet.  It's not even his job, is it? I wish the world had someone with Churchill's extraordinary oratory to help us brace for hard times.


----------



## hellosunshine

A question was asked and I responded.

I will admit William was good looking 20 years ago, and I would even rank Harry as sort of average back then. However, when William’s looks left, they _really_, _really_ left. It’s not even his hair loss, there are lots of hot bald men. He’s been hit with the ugly stick. Let's not pretend otherwise.



LittleStar88 said:


> Still clinging to the same talking points I see. Please explain what H&M have been doing for the last 6+ months to make the world a better place. Nothing? Ok. They continue to syphon off of daddy's money funnel and have given absolutely nothing back other than fluff and _we are gonna do something someday_....



Harry & Meghan are no longer working royals. What they do or don’t do is none of the public’s interest anymore. And if Charles wants to help his son, that's between them.



mrsinsyder said:


> I love dragging Will for making awkward jokes but making excuses for dressing like a Nazi, but I digress.



Harry apologized so long ago. Did you hear he’s now married to a biracial woman? He’s spending his days caring for, cherishing, and leaving behind everything he’s known his whole life to protect her and his son. Times have changed. Btw, the party (that both William & Harry attended) was a natives and colonials party. A complete mess of a theme to begin with.


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> Harry & Meghan are no longer working royals. What they do or don’t do is none of the public’s interest anymore.


We can agree that Harry and Meghan - having been the rarely working royals - are now no longer working.  What they get up to will only cease to be a matter of interest to the British public when they become genuinely financially independent and are paying all their own bills.


----------



## Sharont2305

hellosunshine said:


> Harry & Meghan are no longer working royals. What they do or don’t do is none of the public’s interest anymore.



As of April 1st. 14 days as non working. Prior to that   it was public interest, and it is of public interest now to be fair. Unless we as Brits are told otherwise, we are probably paying for their security. Security to someone who had no intention by the sounds of it of serving the British public as she should have considering we paid for her wedding and welcomed her to our country. Bit of a kick in the teeth really.


----------



## mrsinsyder

hellosunshine said:


> Harry apologized so long ago. Did you hear he’s now married to a biracial woman?



He can't be racist, he has black friends!


----------



## Genie27

mrsinsyder said:


> He can't be racist, he has black friends!



Ugh.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Will: says he's going to watch Netflix in quarantine - BURN HIM!!

Harry: multiple instances of horrible racism - it was SO long ago!


----------



## rose60610

I think William looks regal. He's always well groomed, even in casual clothes. He could have had work done, but hasn't. Nobody ever said Churchill was a heartthrob, or Tom Hanks or Gandi, either. But people liked them. Maybe they had, oh, what's the word....? Oh! PERSONALITIES! And something to offer. Like internal strength. A gratitude for their positions. A concern for others. An ability to take criticism and opposition. And lack of self-pity.


----------



## bellecate

hellosunshine said:


> A question was asked and I responded.
> 
> I will admit William was good looking 20 years ago, and I would even rank Harry as sort of average back then. However, when William’s looks left, they _really_, _really_ left. It’s not even his hair loss, there are lots of hot bald men. He’s been hit with the ugly stick. Let's not pretend otherwise.



IMO to call somebody ugly is not only childish but mean. Ugly in one person's eyes is handsome in another's. Going after someone's features is different than commenting on someone's appearance.


----------



## MCF

LittleStar88 said:


> I am guessing with masks and gloves, lots of santitizing, maybe also daily temperature checks for some staff. I giggle at the thought of the queen shuffling off to the kitchen and making herself a sammich or a spot of tea. Maybe in-house staff who don't go home each day?
> 
> I think they can spread out more since they are in large homes and properties.


I know, picturing the Queen in a massive kitchen opening random drawers and using a little step stool to peek at shelves she can't reach looking for tea makes me smile.  

I thought it might be similar to The Shining when the Torrence family is staying at the huge lodge taking care of it during the off season.  The Cambridge kids running up and down the long halls, Kate with a clipboard checking everything is running properly, Will getting frustrated the internet is down.  Stuff like that.


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> A question was asked and I responded.
> 
> I will admit William was good looking 20 years ago, and I would even rank Harry as sort of average back then. However, when William’s looks left, they _really_, _really_ left. It’s not even his hair loss, there are lots of hot bald men. He’s been hit with the ugly stick. Let's not pretend otherwise.
> 
> Harry & Meghan are no longer working royals. What they do or don’t do is none of the public’s interest anymore. And if Charles wants to help his son, that's between them.
> 
> Harry apologized so long ago. Did you hear he’s now married to a biracial woman? He’s spending his days caring for, cherishing, and leaving behind everything he’s known his whole life to protect her and his son. Times have changed. Btw, the party (that both William & Harry attended) was a natives and colonials party. A complete mess of a theme to begin with.



Dude. That's hella mean to say about Will. When I was young and shallow I also thought he was not the better-looking of the two. But now that I have a better understanding of what truly matters in a person, I see his looks second and notice his substance, kindness, and selflessness first. Harry is no longer Prince Hot Ginge.

*So long as Harry and Meghan make a big production about their plans to make plans to plan for some big plan or make an impact somehow, it is public interest. *Also, aren't they still receiving some UK taxpayer money somewhere along the line? Yes? Then it definitely matters.


----------



## Clearblueskies

mrsinsyder said:


> Will: says he's going to watch Netflix in quarantine - BURN HIM!!
> 
> Harry: multiple instances of horrible racism - it was SO long ago!


And....
William is balding - 
Harry is balding - 
Hehehe


----------



## gracekelly

Bald can be sexy.  Ed Harris.  Just sayin'







BTW. I love the phrase "working behind the scenes."  It means.....nothing. Nitpicking on William when there is nothing good to say about his brother.  To quote @mrsinsyder YAWN.


----------



## rose60610

William is in line to be King. I hardly think he's bothered by lack of hair. Give me a well-grounded Throne-Royal with castles over a Hollywood beefcake pretty boy any day. William has a classy gracious wife and beautiful kids. He isn't bothered by critics in the least, much less wallowing in self pity because of them. 

Bruce Willis and Dwayne Johnson are easy on the eyes too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Aminamina

gracekelly said:


> Bald can be sexy.  Ed Harris.  Just sayin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. I love the phrase "working behind the scenes."  It means.....nothing. Nitpicking on William when there is nothing good to say about his brother.  To quote @mrsinsyder YAWN.


It gives me life every time I read they are "working behined the scenes on the next chapter singlehandedly doing something meaningful globally"
This picture of Ed Harris reminded me of Al Bundy/Ed O'Neill, lol. Life was simplier) Good old days. THANKS for the laugh.


----------



## hellosunshine

rose60610 said:


> And something to offer. Like internal strength. A gratitude for their positions. A concern for others.



A gratitude for his positions? A concern for others?

Did William have a “gratitude for his position” when he skipped commonwealth day services to party?

Did William have a “concern for others” when he missed his daughters first Easter to attend an ex-girlfriends wedding? Or when he embarrassed Kate on a ski trip? Or the fact that he continuously has private dinners with women sans Kate?

William is so insanely paranoid about his family privacy because God forbid anyone ever finds out that he still lives the bachelor party lifestyle.


----------



## LittleStar88

hellosunshine said:


> A gratitude for his positions? A concern for others?
> 
> Did William have a “gratitude for his position” when he skipped commonwealth day services to party?
> 
> Did William have a “concern for others” when he missed his daughters first Easter to attend an ex-girlfriends wedding? Or when he embarrassed Kate on a ski trip? Or the fact that he continuously has private dinners with women sans Kate?
> 
> William is so insanely paranoid about his family privacy because God forbid anyone ever finds out that he still lives the bachelor party lifestyle.
> 
> View attachment 4709997



At least Will sticks around, despite the efforts to bring him down. Unlike his bother who up and abandoned organizations which rely upon him as representative, as well as his military brothers and sisters. 

Keep trying.


----------



## Lounorada

Oh FFS, the delusions 

I guess Prince William missing one event for a holiday with friends (which must have been OK'd by the Queen given he's a future King and his position in the family is more important) is much worse than Prince Harry not bothering to attend a Royal Marine Memorial event (as Captain General of the Royal Marines) and instead thinking it was a better idea to put himself and his egotistical wifes needs first to go to the Lion King premiere where they not only embarrassed themselves, but also the RF by scheming and pitching for Hollywood jobs with Disney when they're supposed to be representing the Queen/Royal Family. Oh sure! That's such a fair comparison...


----------



## bag-mania

hellosunshine said:


> A gratitude for his positions? A concern for others?
> 
> Did William have a “gratitude for his position” when he skipped commonwealth day services to party?
> 
> Did William have a “concern for others” when he missed his daughters first Easter to attend an ex-girlfriends wedding? Or when he embarrassed Kate on a ski trip? Or the fact that he continuously has private dinners with women sans Kate?
> 
> William is so insanely paranoid about his family privacy because God forbid anyone ever finds out that he still lives the bachelor party lifestyle.
> 
> View attachment 4709997



By any chance are you Omid Scobie?


----------



## rose60610

And I thought _*I *_wasted a lot of time on this site. Actually I do.... but I think Charlotte is over the Easter absence. But maybe she'll surprise us 35 years from now saying she's been emotionally scarred all the while as a result. Not sure if the scandal-addicted Media is simply being nice by allowing William to have all these supposed one-on-one dinners with no pictures. Anyway, Kate is cool with it if it's true, as she isn't complaining about merely existing and wondering why no one is asking her if she's OK. Maybe she's content because her clothes fit. And she appears honored and grateful to be in her position so she has no problem following protocol. And she's on friendly terms with her family. And after years of sometimes fierce criticism by media lackeys, she never exhibited self pity. I'm glad she'll one day be Queen Consort. William will be a better King than Chuck IMO.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Since posting in this thread only to stir the pot seems allowable, perhaps it’s time to start a “Will and Kate loving couple” thread to put an end to the constant derailing.


----------



## LittleStar88

rose60610 said:


> And I thought _*I *_wasted a lot of time on this site. Actually I do.... but I think Charlotte is over the Easter absence. But maybe she'll surprise us 35 years from now saying she's been emotionally scarred all the while as a result. Not sure if the scandal-addicted Media is simply being nice by allowing William to have all these supposed one-on-one dinners with no pictures. Anyway, Kate is cool with it if it's true, as she isn't complaining about merely existing and wondering why no one is asking her if she's OK. Maybe she's content because her clothes fit. And she appears honored and grateful to be in her position so she has no problem following protocol. And she's on friendly terms with her family. And after years of sometimes fierce criticism by media lackeys, she never exhibited self pity. I'm glad she'll one day be Queen Consort. William will be a better King than Chuck IMO.



Well said! Kate is truly doing justice to Her Majesty and the people. As is Will.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Doesn't matter how W&K look, they will still be the King and Queen one day. And never will H&M who are no longer even working royals. W&K will also be much richer and much more respected than H&M ever will be. SO DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## gracekelly

Lounorada said:


> Oh FFS, the delusions
> 
> I guess Prince William missing one event for a holiday with friends (which must have been OK'd by the Queen given he's a future King and his position in the family is more important) is much worse than Prince Harry not bothering to attend a Royal Marine Memorial event (as Captain General of the Royal Marines) and instead thinking it was a better idea to put himself and his egotistical wifes needs first to go to the Lion King premiere where they not only embarrassed themselves, but also the RF by scheming and pitching for Hollywood jobs with Disney when they're supposed to be representing the Queen/Royal Family. Oh sure! That's such a fair comparison...
> 
> View attachment 4710005


Of all the things that Harry has done recently, I think missing the Royal Marine Memorial event tops the list as to  why his grandfather is upset with him.  This was Prince Philip's patronage and he handed it over to Harry.


----------



## gracekelly

hellosunshine said:


> A gratitude for his positions? A concern for others?
> 
> Did William have a “gratitude for his position” when he skipped commonwealth day services to party?
> 
> Did William have a “concern for others” when he missed his daughters first Easter to attend an ex-girlfriends wedding? Or when he embarrassed Kate on a ski trip? Or the fact that he continuously has private dinners with women sans Kate?
> 
> William is so insanely paranoid about his family privacy because God forbid anyone ever finds out that he still lives the bachelor party lifestyle.
> 
> View attachment 4709997




Boring.


----------



## bellecate

Lounorada said:


> Oh FFS, the delusions
> 
> I guess Prince William missing one event for a holiday with friends (which must have been OK'd by the Queen given he's a future King and his position in the family is more important) is much worse than Prince Harry not bothering to attend a Royal Marine Memorial event (as Captain General of the Royal Marines) and instead thinking it was a better idea to put himself and his egotistical wifes needs first to go to the Lion King premiere where they not only embarrassed themselves, but also the RF by scheming and pitching for Hollywood jobs with Disney when they're supposed to be representing the Queen/Royal Family. Oh sure! That's such a fair comparison...
> 
> View attachment 4710005


I wish I could "like"  this many more times.


----------



## hellosunshine

mrsinsyder said:


> Since posting in this thread only to stir the pot seems allowable, perhaps it’s time to start a “Will and Kate loving couple” thread to put an end to the constant derailing.



LOL! The fawning sycophancy in this thread is nauseating, a differing opinion is sometimes needed. Secondly, the only time this thread ever gets any new posts, it's because I've posted. Otherwise, no one would really care for these two dullards.


----------



## rose60610

Posting in a thread (on a website dedicated to handbags) vs observing the traditions of a thousand year old Monarchy and its (not infallible) family of centuries old global renown are somewhat two different things.

But a gold star goes to your profound insights and differing opinion! Congrats!


----------



## Clearblueskies

hellosunshine said:


> LOL! The fawning sycophancy in this thread is nauseating, a differing opinion is sometimes needed. Secondly, the only time this thread ever gets any new posts, it's because I've posted. Otherwise, no one would really care for these two dullards.


William and Kate are popular. Opinion polls in the UK show as much. The RF (as it does) is in the process of moving past the Meghan and Harry controversy and they aren’t missed - the health crisis has thrown their self absorbed behaviour into stark contrast with the service of the Queen in particular, and also Charles and William.  It’s obvious you’re disappointed for Meghan and Harry, but they’ve made their own bed.  They didn’t want to serve the country and now they’re not - that’s it, they just need to stop taking our cash and we’re done.


----------



## Vlad

hellosunshine said:


> LOL! The fawning sycophancy in this thread is nauseating [...]



This rude behavior is not necessary. Consider this a final warning before a permanent thread ban.


----------



## hellosunshine

Vlad said:


> This rude behavior is not necessary. Consider this a final warning before a permanent thread ban.



I'd like a permanent thread ban, please. Cheers!


----------



## maryg1

@hellosunshine come to the dark side, we have fitted clothes and tiaras!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Laughs are essential


----------



## Megs

hellosunshine said:


> I'd like a permanent thread ban, please. Cheers!



Can't we all just get along... especially now!! Come on, let's do it!


----------



## Jayne1

hellosunshine said:


> LOL! The fawning sycophancy in this thread is nauseating, a differing opinion is sometimes needed. Secondly, the only time this thread ever gets any new posts, it's because I've posted. Otherwise, no one would really care for these two dullards.


I do agree that a difference of opinion makes for a more interesting discussion!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Jayne1 said:


> I do agree that a difference of opinion makes for a more interesting discussion!


I agree too (and I’m honestly not a big W and K fan anyway), but it’s frustrating to have to wade through disagreements that are just to instigate arguments. I couldn’t imagine going into a thread about a bag and just saying it’s ugly over and over again.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Don't really know what's been going on, but that's ok. Man, do I love the "Ignore" feature.   Flowers for all (not on my ignore list)!


----------



## MCF

mrsinsyder said:


> I agree too (and I’m honestly not a big W and K fan anyway), but *it’s frustrating to have to wade through disagreements that are just to instigate arguments*. I couldn’t imagine going into a thread about a bag and just saying it’s ugly over and over again.


I find it really frustrating.  I almost suggested someone start a Meghan & Harry hate thread along with a Kate & Will hate thread just to get rid of some of this.  But I don't think the Purse Forum allows that and maybe they shouldn't allow it. I don't know. But I do know I'm sick of the digs here about M & H and K & W.  I stopped going to the M & H thread a long time ago because it's so negative it's just boring. This thread is similar at times.  I know not much is going on right now because of the virus but do we really need to continue to spread negativity and make petty comments about 2 couples (one couple I feel really shouldn't be mentioned as much as they are here, I mean come on, they're gone leave them be) that are living their lives the way they choose? I don't think any of us need that crap right now.  Now I'm not saying this thread needs to be sunshine and roses all the time we're allowed to have opinions but please be reasonable.


----------



## mrsinsyder

MCF said:


> I find it really frustrating.  I almost suggested someone start a Meghan & Harry hate thread along with a Kate & Will hate thread just to get rid of some of this.  But I don't think the Purse Forum allows that and maybe they shouldn't allow it. I don't know. But I do know I'm sick of the digs here about M & H and K & W.  I stopped going to the M & H thread a long time ago because it's so negative it's just boring. This thread is similar at times.  I know not much is going on right now because of the virus but do we really need to continue to spread negativity and make petty comments about 2 couples (one couple I feel really shouldn't be mentioned as much as they are here, I mean come on, they're gone leave them be) that are living their lives the way they choose? I don't think any of us need that crap right now.  Now I'm not saying this thread needs to be sunshine and roses all the time we're allowed to have opinions but please be reasonable.



The question was asked in the feedback Dropbox forum a while back, if a positive only M and H thread could be made. The mods said yes, but it was never created ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> The question was asked in the feedback Dropbox forum a while back, if a positive only M and H thread could be made. The mods said yes, but it was never created ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


that might be a pretty quiet thread in these times


----------



## MCF

mrsinsyder said:


> The question was asked in the feedback Dropbox forum a while back, if a positive only M and H thread could be made. The mods said yes, but it was never created ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


That's interesting.  Thanks for letting me know.  I don't think I want a purely positive thread for either couple but I just wish we could keep the constant comparison of the two couples more separate.  I want to hear about Kate and Will (well mostly Kate and the kids) here rather than Harry and Meghan.


----------



## Jayne1

mrsinsyder said:


> I agree too (and I’m honestly not a big W and K fan anyway), but it’s frustrating to have to wade through disagreements that are just to instigate arguments. I couldn’t imagine going into a thread about a bag and just saying it’s ugly over and over again.


Good points!  Although, the reverse can also be true.  I doubt I would keep going back to a bag thread where everyone gushed about the same bag over and over again. No sense opening the thread, because you already know what they are going to say. 

I really don't mind if people have different opinions. I think we should just be polite about it not agreeing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I don't mind different opinions, as long as they have credibility and merit. I draw the line at ridiculous innuendos, attacking people appearances etc, I don't even care for when people commenting on sweaty armpits or ill fitting clothes. I can see pass that. Comment on their actions (or the lack of), conduct, integrity etc is all good in my book. But hey, this is a forum for bags so maybe we don't take it too seriously. Find a right balance is hard. I like the entertainment though!


----------



## mia55

sorry wrong thread.


----------



## mrsinsyder

chicinthecity777 said:


> I don't mind different opinions, as long as they have credibility and merit. I draw the line at ridiculous innuendos, attacking people appearances etc, I don't even care for when people commenting on sweaty armpits or ill fitting clothes. I can see pass that. Comment on their actions (or the lack of), conduct, integrity etc is all good in my book. But hey, this is a forum for bags so maybe we don't take it too seriously. Find a right balance is hard. I like the entertainment though!


I've never found this thread to be fawning over Will and Kate anyway - I know myself plus quite a few others have had commentary that wasn't positive.


----------



## LittleStar88

I like the differing opinions. I like that there are folks who can have a difference of opinion without making it a personal vendetta. I also like the small amount of trolling.

Don't really care for personal attacks between members, but I guess all in good fun. Excellent 'Rona distraction so long as people can be civil for the most part.

Sunshine is fun. Let's not ban her. She keeps things lively and keeps the conversation going.


----------



## Annawakes

I’m confused.  Didn’t she ask to be banned from this thread?  So is she?  Or he?


----------



## LittleStar88

Annawakes said:


> I’m confused.  Didn’t she ask to be banned from this thread?  So is she?  Or he?



Yep:



hellosunshine said:


> I'd like a permanent thread ban, please. Cheers!


----------



## Swanky

I still highly recommend the Ignore User feature!
Let’s get back to topic please!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Annawakes said:


> I’m confused.  Didn’t she ask to be banned from this thread?  So is she?  Or he?


Yes they did but there is no need to request self to be banned from a thread. One can simply chose to not participate a thread.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Letter from the Duchess of Cambridge to Action on Addiction, which she is Patron of


----------



## marthastoo

MCF said:


> I find it really frustrating.  I almost suggested someone start a* Meghan & Harry hate thread *along with a Kate & Will hate thread just to get rid of some of this.  But I don't think the Purse Forum allows that and maybe they shouldn't allow it. I don't know. But I do know I'm sick of the digs here about M & H and K & W.  I stopped going to the M & H thread a long time ago because it's so negative it's just boring. This thread is similar at times.  I know not much is going on right now because of the virus but do we really need to continue to spread negativity and make petty comments about 2 couples (one couple I feel really shouldn't be mentioned as much as they are here, I mean come on, they're gone leave them be) that are living their lives the way they choose? I don't think any of us need that crap right now.  Now I'm not saying this thread needs to be sunshine and roses all the time we're allowed to have opinions but please be reasonable.



We already have one.  It's called the Meghan and Prince Harry thread that's always at the top of the page.


----------



## mrsinsyder

marthastoo said:


> We already have one.  It's called the Meghan and Prince Harry thread that's always at the top of the page.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MCF

marthastoo said:


> We already have one.  It's called the Meghan and Prince Harry thread that's always at the top of the page.


oooooh snap!


----------



## chicinthecity777

marthastoo said:


> We already have one.  It's called the Meghan and Prince Harry thread that's always at the top of the page.


Again, participation of that thread is not mandatory.


----------



## Chloe302225

*Prince William and Kate Middleton narrate campaign film for the nation on mental health during lockdown and say it's normal to 'feel frustrated, miss loved ones and get anxious'*

*Prince William and Kate Middleton support mental health campaign https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...th-campaign.html?ito=native_share_article-top*


----------



## Megs

You all are welcome to start a specific fan thread. I believe we have a couple of those for other celebs that would up having really members with really strong opinions. 

I said this in the H&M thread, I get it! If I were a fan of someone and came to a thread where most people were finding fault, I’d be annoyed and want to tell them to chill out. Hence, if you want a fan thread, please do make one!


----------



## Sharont2305

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52308863

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have given an interview to BBC news re mental health.


----------



## Chloe302225

Last week William and Kate participated in a round table discussion with various mental health experts from multiple charities.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MCF

Sharont2305 said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52308863
> 
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have given an interview to BBC news re mental health.


What a well done interview.  I think Will made some good points in regards to conducting more business from home to cut down on pollution and I liked that he brought up calling NHS workers heroes and how it might be hard to have that label especially for the ones who are scared.  I wish we could get more into that.  I feel like if they really want to make a difference in mental health we have to get down and dirty with feelings and emotions.  

If there are any NHS workers, health workers in other countries, anyone in the food industry (grocery stores, restaurants, farms, etc), and anyone in jobs where they are in contact with people everyday reading this THANK YOU! You are heroes whether you feel brave or scared and whether you're getting paid a good wage or low wage.  The world needs you.  You are keeping us alive and are our last connection to what our lives were like before.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



she looks beautiful


----------



## MCF

sdkitty said:


> she looks beautiful


I know. And her hair is amazing. I wonder if she did that herself.


----------



## sdkitty

MCF said:


> I know. And her hair is amazing. I wonder if she did that herself.


she has good hair....and her own, not extensions ....how refreshing


----------



## Blyen

Chloe302225 said:


>



This is so cute!


----------



## MCF

I know.  That war vet is just precious.  

Kate Middleton wears a lot of LK Bennet.  Has anyone shopped there before? Is the quality good? How is the sizing?


----------



## lanasyogamama

MCF said:


> I know.  That war vet is just precious.
> 
> Kate Middleton wears a lot of LK Bennet.  Has anyone shopped there before? Is the quality good? How is the sizing?


I thought a pair of LK Bennett pumps at TJ Maxx, and I was so excited to see them I bought them without really walking around the store. I don’t know if they run a bit small or what, but I couldn’t wear them at all they almost killed me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MCF said:


> I know.  That war vet is just precious.
> 
> Kate Middleton wears a lot of LK Bennet.  Has anyone shopped there before? Is the quality good? How is the sizing?


I personally like LK Bennett clothing a lot more than their shoes. I find their shoes uncomfortable.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MCF said:


> I know. And her hair is amazing. I wonder if she did that herself.


She's always had amazing hair! I think she would have styled it herself giving the current lockdown order and social distancing measures.


----------



## MCF

A lot of LK Bennet clothes look really nice. I'm thinking about getting some once the shelter in place order is lifted or the next time I'm in the UK.


----------



## Katel




----------



## luvparis21

MCF said:


> I know.  That war vet is just precious.
> 
> Kate Middleton wears a lot of LK Bennet.  Has anyone shopped there before? Is the quality good? How is the sizing?



When their US e-commerce site was still up and running, I shopped there regularly for clothes. Quality is great, and the cut works for me. You can still order their clothes through their UK site. Their sizing is typical European, I am a US size 4, but will get the equivalent of US size 6 for their clothings. HTH!


----------



## Sharont2305

Letter from the Duchess of Cambridge to Evelina London Children's Hospital


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> Or Mrs Cambridge, as Catherine told someone in a shop near me when she asked for something to be put on hold for her so she could return home to get her purse (wallet) that she'd forgotten.
> 
> ETA, she didn't have security to help her out either.



Darn, now I’m dying to know what kind of wallet she has.


----------



## beautymagpie

Sharont2305 said:


> Letter from the Duchess of Cambridge to Evelina London Children's Hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713420



The one word that strikes me reading that is: sincere.
It's sincere without waffle.


----------



## cafecreme15

I have a few LK Bennett items. I really like their clothes. I have a dress and a blazer that I got on sale that have held up very, very well. Their shoes, on the other hand, would serve well as re-purposed torture devices.


----------



## wisconsin

mrsinsyder said:


> I agree too (and I’m honestly not a big W and K fan anyway), but it’s frustrating to have to wade through disagreements that are just to instigate arguments. I couldn’t imagine going into a thread about a bag and just saying it’s ugly over and over again.


Agree
Arguments for the sake of arguments are no fun.
Please do the permanent ban


----------



## MCF

Has anyone heard that the Cambridges are starting a new mental health initiative for health care workers?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Letter to EACH from the Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## scarlet555

Sharont2305 said:


> Letter to EACH from the Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4714983



You can tell she went to college or is smart enough to have an editor or someone write it for her.  This is a gracious letter with class, we can't help comparing it to you know...  Apparently, these simple letters are harder than you could believe.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Adorable


----------



## kemilia

A beautiful child, love the gingham shirt! 

And Happy Earth Day to all.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I kind of wish he had a classic Louis mad face!!


----------



## Sharont2305

Is it really petty to be jealous of a 2 year old boy's hair?
Asking for a friend.....


----------



## Sharont2305

Dupe


----------



## scarlet555

Sharont2305 said:


> Is it really petty to be jealous of a 2 year old boy's hair?
> Asking for a friend.....


 Nice.  LOL.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Leave it to W&K to brighten our world!




Sharont2305 said:


> Adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715129
> View attachment 4715130
> View attachment 4715131
> View attachment 4715132
> View attachment 4715133


----------



## Sharont2305

How lovely!


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> How lovely!



Aw that’s cute.  And some royal shade being thrown  - nobody ever hugs in the RF!


----------



## Sharont2305

We've all been here, lol


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## chicinthecity777

Sharont2305 said:


> Adorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715129
> View attachment 4715130
> View attachment 4715131
> View attachment 4715132
> View attachment 4715133


He is one cutie pie! He will break a lot of hearts when he grows up!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Those photos just shows pure love in that family! So beautiful. I am big cynic but those are beautiful posts!


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> How lovely!



Ahh, so it was Louis in the framed picture with Charles that was behind him during his video-call in Birkhall! Such a lovely picture.


----------



## jcnc

That is Such a sweet sweet photo. 

no malice in my comparison but i feel bad for the other grandchild who has barely spent time with his grandparents. I live in a different country than my parents and try to visit as much as possible but still feel bad for my kids who don’t get to spend more time with their grandparents. Those moments are precious and mean a lot especially to young kids.

Louis is a cutie


Sharont2305 said:


> How lovely!


----------



## gracekelly

These pictures are just the best. They can't help,  but make you feel cheery


----------



## Sharont2305

Clap for Carers once again


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## threadbender

Chloe302225 said:


>



Oh my! My smile could not be any bigger!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Love this ! 

Such a happy and welcome relief from the drama. Kudos to the Cambridge’s. Thank you.



Chloe302225 said:


>


----------



## Chloe302225

William took part in a small comedy skit for The Big Night In.


----------



## youngster

I just watched the skit, I thought Will did really well, very cute!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Have you watched ‘Tiger King’?
“I tend to avoid shows about royalty.”
 LOVE


----------



## youngster

His comment that it's hell without EastEnders too lol!


----------



## youngster

Family looks beautiful too, love that violet blue on Kate. Charlotte though .... she's my favorite, such a cutie.
ETA: Not being a Brit, I didn't realize they are all wearing NHS blue!


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Clap for Carers once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4715666





Chloe302225 said:


>



They are the cutest family


----------



## MCF

Sharont2305 said:


> How lovely!



What an emotionally charged photo.  It's beautiful.


----------



## scarlet555

Sharont2305 said:


> How lovely!



Beautiful picture!
and the skit was cute..


----------



## gracekelly

Leave it to Charlotte to start clapping first.  haha!


----------



## youngster

Charlotte will show everyone how things are done!


----------



## J. Fisk

rose60610 said:


> I think William looks regal. He's always well groomed, even in casual clothes. He could have had work done, but hasn't. Nobody ever said Churchill was a heartthrob, or Tom Hanks or Gandi, either. But people liked them. Maybe they had, oh, what's the word....? Oh! PERSONALITIES! And something to offer. Like internal strength. A gratitude for their positions. A concern for others. An ability to take criticism and opposition. And lack of self-pity.



huh?


----------



## Annawakes

Louis looks a lot like George doesn’t he?  So cute!!!  Such impossibly cute kids!!!!


----------



## Sharont2305

Louis outfit in his birthday photos is a two piece set from Sainsburys (supermarket) and cost £12
The jumper (sweater) he wore for Clap for Carers was £9, again from Sainsburys.
Good advertisment for a supermarket brand.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sharont2305 said:


> Louis outfit in his birthday photos is a two piece set from Sainsburys (supermarket) and cost £12
> The jumper (sweater) he wore for Clap for Carers was £9, again from Sainsburys.
> Good advertisment for a supermarket brand.


Oh wait, you mean that they didn't wear $600 joggers or whatever when they went to deliver the food for the vulnerable?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chloe302225 said:


> William took part in a small comedy skit for The Big Night In.



I was watching the video clip last night and it brought tears to my eyes. We participated the clapping from our balcony. I love it that they didn't just post a video of them clapping, it was all about the country, coming together! They know what's bigger than them, the country, the people and the commonwealth! In stark contrast, what has H&M done? PR stunt to deliver food to vulnerable people but removed her face mask when they didn't recognise her! Then sending a completely pointless letter to some press? For what? It's all just "me me me me me" with them! Absolutely disgusting behaviour!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I read it that Kate is the photographer. She's got some excellent skills with the camera!


----------



## Mendocino

chicinthecity777 said:


> I read it that Kate is the photographer. She's got some excellent skills with the camera!


Have you seen the photos she took of the Holocaust survivors to commemorate World Holocaust Day?


----------



## MCF

I always enjoy the pictures she takes. I think of her as a professional amateur.  Well I guess she's a professional because her photos have been published. Or do you have to be paid to be a professional?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mendocino said:


> Have you seen the photos she took of the Holocaust survivors to commemorate World Holocaust Day?


Amazing photos!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I've really come to love this family and especially Kate.


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


> Louis outfit in his birthday photos is a two piece set from Sainsburys (supermarket) and cost £12
> The jumper (sweater) he wore for Clap for Carers was £9, again from Sainsburys.
> Good advertisment for a supermarket brand.


Normal clothes for kids.   I want to see Louis wearing Georges’s hand me downs


----------



## gracekelly

Mendocino said:


> Have you seen the photos she took of the Holocaust survivors to commemorate World Holocaust Day?


How beautiful!  She knows how to compose an emotional picture. What a gift.


----------



## Jayne1

rose60610 said:


> I think William looks regal. He's always well groomed, even in casual clothes. He could have had work done, but hasn't. Nobody ever said Churchill was a heartthrob, or Tom Hanks or Gandi, either. But people liked them. Maybe they had, oh, what's the word....? Oh! PERSONALITIES! And something to offer. Like internal strength. A gratitude for their positions. A concern for others. An ability to take criticism and opposition. And lack of self-pity.


I wouldn't say Will has a personality to match Churchill, Tom Hanks or Gandi though.

But it doesn't matter what he looks like or if he has a great personality, which I don't think he does, because he's heir to the throne.  All that matters is that he does his job, which he appears to be doing.


----------



## MCF

I think an important part of being in the/at the throne or close to the throne is being likable. The Queen is likable but none of us really know what her personality is truly like.  She's pleasant in all her engagements.  And while I do not want to hang out with William I think he'll do a decent job especially with Kate by his side.  That being said, I don't know if the way the Queen has conducted herself will be enough for William's future and current public.  With the press/media becoming increasingly invasive, smart phones, instagram, twitter and social media in general, I think the public wants more from the Royal Family than what the Queen gave them.  And I think this environment can be very hard to navigate.


----------



## 1LV

Clearblueskies said:


> ^^ He looks much happier in the second photo


Priceless.


----------



## Sharont2305

Hasn't it gone quick?


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Hasn't it gone quick?



Harry looks so fresh faced here.


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> Harry looks so fresh faced here.


He should have gone after Pippa. [emoji16]


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> He should have gone after Pippa. [emoji16]


----------



## rose60610

I got an email from The Goring Hotel today featuring the day when Kate stayed their the night before the wedding. It had a really cool video attached to it of Kate getting into the Rolls and the public getting a glimpse of her dress for the first time. That lead to me watching more Youtubes of the Royal Wedding. I had to stop before I spent even more time on them! Pippa acted like a real pro and handled her role extremely well and very self confidently.  She put herself on the map that day. Harry looked much better than he does now but looked very uncomfortable. William looked a little nervous but sucked it up knowing he was on close camera. Kate looked fantastic throughout it all. I noticed the Queen had on the palest of yellow outfits, with cream shoes and purse as to try not overshadow the bride. At Harry's wedding, The Queen wore a flashy lime green outfit with some dark purple with vivid contrast black purse and shoes, much less "solemn" looking.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Hasn't it gone quick?



God, I loved her dress... it was so beautiful  The craftmanship, impecible fit, the fabric, the lace and the attention to detail was utterly stunning.
I can't believe that was 9 years ago  Where has the time gone?!


----------



## MCF

Kate's dress was so amazingly beautiful. One of my favorite dresses of all time.


----------



## bisousx

Kate looks like a living doll in her wedding photos - beautiful.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I don't care for bridal things but I much much prefer Kate's wedding dress to MM's. It's just really beautiful on her!

(MM shouldn't have had a white wedding to start with.)


----------



## Mendocino

Happy Anniversary to TRH The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.  T-mobile made an absolutely brilliant commercial for the wedding. I loved the "Archbishop of Canterbury" swanning down the aisle!


----------



## Jayne1

Mendocino said:


> Happy Anniversary to TRH The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.  T-mobile made an absolutely brilliant commercial for the wedding. I loved the "Archbishop of Canterbury" swanning down the aisle!



Fabulous! The lookalikes are perfect!  No guessing who is who.


----------



## Mendocino

Jayne1 said:


> Fabulous! The lookalikes are perfect!  No guessing who is who.


Yes! Very well done. I loved watching that wedding and thought everything looked beautiful. Kate's brother, James, delivered a letter perfect reading too. My knees would have been jelly knowing that bazillions of people would be watching


----------



## nymeria

Jayne1 said:


> Fabulous! The lookalikes are perfect!  No guessing who is who.


I adored the wedding, but this? Tally FAB!! ( and fun!!)


----------



## maryg1

Totally OT, but I’ve just read Captain Moore has just turned 100 and QE gave him Colonel title, RAF Spitfire flew over his house to greet him and soldiers were in his garden saluting him while he was walking.
He raised more than 30 millions £ for the NHS, bless him


----------



## chicinthecity777

maryg1 said:


> Totally OT, but I’ve just read Captain Moore has just turned 100 and QE gave him Colonel title, RAF Spitfire flew over his house to greet him and soldiers were in his garden saluting him while he was walking.
> He raised more than 30 millions £ for the NHS, bless him


He received more than 140k birthday cards (sent to his old school)! Bless him! 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...-completely-overwhelmed-sent-cards-globe.html


----------



## maryg1

chicinthecity777 said:


> He received more than 140k birthday cards (sent to his old school)! Bless him!
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.da...-completely-overwhelmed-sent-cards-globe.html


I missed it was his birthday, I would have gladly sent mine from Italy!


----------



## Sharont2305

Beautiful photos. 
Helping deliver food packages local pensioners


----------



## Sharont2305

The other 3 photos


----------



## Mendocino

@Sharon2305, Yes. These pictures are a breath of fresh air. Thank you for posting these!


----------



## Sharont2305

The whole family have been helping out this week, packing and delivering food from Sandringham.
I would love to see pictures of all of them doing this.
May 6th would be a good day to release them I would say *cough cough


----------



## Suncatcher

Those photos of Charlotte are simply adorable. I like her confident pose in the first picture.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> The whole family have been helping out this week, packing and delivering food from Sandringham.
> I would love to see pictures of all of them doing this.
> May 6th would be a good day to release them I would say *cough cough


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous pictures!  It's fantastic that they're getting the kids involved with helping out vulnerable people, especially during a time like this.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> The other 3 photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721432
> View attachment 4721433
> View attachment 4721434


I love the blue front door with the flowered lace curtains. Very heartwarming!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Sharont2305 said:


> Beautiful photos.
> Helping deliver food packages local pensioners



It’s been said many times before but oh boy does she look just like the queen!


----------



## queennadine

Charlotte is so adorable!

*scurrying off to buy everything she wears for my DD*


----------



## Sharont2305

Another lovely photo


----------



## Luvbolide

She is such a cutie!  Can you imagine opening your front door and finding little Charlotte standing there?


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Another lovely photo



she is just adorable and I love the way her hair and clothing are done


----------



## Sharont2305

I've never seen the resemblence between Charlotte and the Queen, but saw this on twitter. Lady Sarah Chatto at about the same age


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> I've never seen the resemblence between Charlotte and the Queen, but saw this on twitter. Lady Sarah Chatto at about the same age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722203


striking resemblence....who is Lady Sarah?  relative of Diana?


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> striking resemblence....who is Lady Sarah?  relative of Diana?


No, she's the Queens niece. Princess Margaret's daughter.


----------



## Sharont2305

Waiting on the stans to comment on her hair being like the other Duchess in that most recent zoom.


----------



## Blyen

Sharont2305 said:


> I've never seen the resemblence between Charlotte and the Queen, but saw this on twitter. Lady Sarah Chatto at about the same age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722203


I see a lot if Princess Anne in Princess Charlotte... And well, she's William's spitting image


----------



## Sharont2305

Jumper she's wearing in the video is Tabitha Webb


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Jumper she's wearing in the video is Tabitha Webb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722224


Cute. Love that shade of blue!


----------



## sdkitty

Blyen said:


> I see a lot if Princess Anne in Princess Charlotte... And well, she's William's spitting image


sorry to be shallow; I'm sure Anne is a wonderful person but I hope Charlotte gets some of her mom's looks as she matures....Kate is just beautiful


----------



## doni

Blyen said:


> I see a lot if Princess Anne in Princess Charlotte... And well, she's William's spitting image


She is definitely a Windsor. Whereas her brothers are Middleton.


----------



## Blyen

sdkitty said:


> sorry to be shallow; I'm sure Anne is a wonderful person but I hope Charlotte gets some of her mom's looks as she matures....Kate is just beautiful


I think Charlotte does have something from Catherine, but something about her reminds me a lot of young Anne, quite like this picture.. They have the same expression!


----------



## Chloe302225

Stills from the video.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> Waiting on the stans to comment on her hair being like the other Duchess in that most recent zoom.



This is very nice to see. I am in the process of watching the latest season of Call the Midwife and it's nice to see that the outreach work that started so many years ago is still being supported.


----------



## jcnc

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4722290
> View attachment 4722291
> 
> 
> Stills from the video.


Interesting to see how her make up has changed over the years. glad that she let go of those harsh eye liners.. but i see she uses a heavy hand with her eye brows..


----------



## scarlet555

jcnc said:


> Interesting to see how her make up has changed over the years. glad that she let go of those harsh eye liners.. but i see she uses a heavy hand with her eye brows..



So glad she is done with the eyeliner.  I come here for a breath of fresh air, you know where I go for train wreck entertainment...


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> She is definitely a Windsor. Whereas her brothers are Middleton.


The boys are definitely Middleton, George is exactly like his grandfather Michael.
Charlotte is so like William, and Diana too


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> The boys are definitely Middleton, George is exactly like his grandfather Michael.
> Charlotte is so like William, and Diana too


time will tell....she'll be better off looking more like diana or kate than looking like Anne IMO.  More important that she turns out to be a good person, of course.


----------



## Jayne1

Charlotte has that special something.  Not that it matters, she's royalty, but she really is a cutie and I don't think she takes any nonsense either, from her big brother, George.

Having said that -- since the UK is under strict lockdown, why are people gushing to see an almost 5 year old cutie walking door to door to deliver homemade pasta to vulnerable people? No mask, no PPE. How is that welcomed by the public? Why don't people care about the strict lockdown rules when it comes to the royal family?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Jayne1 said:


> Charlotte has that special something.  Not that it matters, she's royalty, but she really is a cutie and I don't think she takes any nonsense either, from her big brother, George.
> 
> Having said that -- since the UK is under strict lockdown, why are people gushing to see an almost 5 year old cutie walking door to door to deliver homemade pasta to vulnerable people? No mask, no PPE. How is that welcomed by the public? Why don't people care about the strict lockdown rules when it comes to the royal family?


There is no PPE requirement to deliver packages here, just as the same no requirement for any supermarket and post office deliveries. The rule is no direct contact. The package would have been left at door step or a place agreed and being picked up by the other person.


----------



## Chagall

Jayne1 said:


> Charlotte has that special something.  Not that it matters, she's royalty, but she really is a cutie and I don't think she takes any nonsense either, from her big brother, George.
> 
> Having said that -- since the UK is under strict lockdown, why are people gushing to see an almost 5 year old cutie walking door to door to deliver homemade pasta to vulnerable people? No mask, no PPE. How is that welcomed by the public? Why don't people care about the strict lockdown rules when it comes to the royal family?


If she was my child I would worry that she would catch something from the people she is delivering to!


----------



## Emeline

Chagall said:


> If she was my child I would worry that she would catch something from the people she is delivering to!


Are we certain she was having a chat with the folks at that house?
I thought the package was left at the closed door.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Emeline said:


> Are we certain she was having a chat with the folks at that house?
> I thought the package was left at the closed door.


It was! There is no evidence that she had any direct contact with any recipients.


----------



## Sharont2305

chicinthecity777 said:


> It was! There is no evidence that she had any direct contact with any recipients.


Exactly, and if there was any chatting, Charlotte and the other children would have been at the safe distance of 2 metres as per our Government guidelines.


----------



## limom

Chagall said:


> If she was my child I would worry that she would catch something from the people she is delivering to!


It is so unnecessary for this beautiful little girl to be delivering pasta on her birthday, imo.
I love the way she is always dressed. So classic. 
Imo, she is the prettiest and the spunkiest of the Cambridge crew.


----------



## Sharont2305

limom said:


> It is so unnecessary for this beautiful little girl to be delivering pasta on her birthday, imo.
> I love the way she is always dressed. So classic.
> Imo, she is the prettiest and the spunkiest of the Cambridge crew.


The pictures were taken sometime in April and were released on the evening before her birthday.


----------



## limom

Sharont2305 said:


> The pictures were taken sometime in April and were released on the evening before her birthday.


Thank you.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> It is so unnecessary for this beautiful little girl to be delivering pasta on her birthday, imo.
> I love the way she is always dressed. So classic.
> Imo, she is the prettiest and the spunkiest of the Cambridge crew.


Agree!  I love the way she is dressed and she does seem to have a certain spirit that is obvious in photos.  She's my favourite.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> The boys are definitely Middleton, George is exactly like his grandfather Michael.
> Charlotte is so like William, and Diana too



I've always thought George is very much Spencer, he looks like Diana's farther . Charlotte looks a lot like the Queen: I also saw the pics of Charlotte and Sarah Chatto and they do look alike, except for their noses. Louis is probably the most Middleton to me. Funny how we all see people differently! I remember people always saying that my 3 eldest kids were identical, whereas I've always found them totally different from one another! Oh well, as the Americans say, go figure!!


----------



## MCF

duna said:


> I've always thought George is very much Spencer, he looks like Diana's farther . Charlotte looks a lot like the Queen: I also saw the pics of Charlotte and Sarah Chatto and they do look alike, except for their noses. Louis is probably the most Middleton to me. *Funny how we all see people differently! I remember people always saying that my 3 eldest kids were identical, whereas I've always found them totally different from one another! *Oh well, as the Americans say, go figure!!



I've always found this fascinating.  To me, I look like a female version of my father, and I think my sister and I look nothing alike. While others think I look like my maternal grandmother and aunt and some people can see a strong resemblance between me and my sister. While others think we're playing a trick on them when we say we're sisters.


----------



## doni

Jayne1 said:


> Agree!  I love the way she is dressed.



That’s up to their Spanish nanny. Most of their clothes are Spanish and is the exact way so many Spanish kids dress.


----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> I've always thought George is very much Spencer, he looks like Diana's farther . Charlotte looks a lot like the Queen: I also saw the pics of Charlotte and Sarah Chatto and they do look alike, except for their noses. Louis is probably the most Middleton to me. Funny how we all see people differently! I remember people always saying that my 3 eldest kids were identical, whereas I've always found them totally different from one another! Oh well, as the Americans say, go figure!!


what I find fascinating is looking at kids and wondering how they will look when they get older.  sometimes a small child can be very cute but not grow up to be that attractive.  some kids have a more mature look even when little.  hayden panettiere comes to mind - and she did grow up to be pretty.  you never know.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chagall said:


> If she was my child I would worry that she would catch something from the people she is delivering to!


She is on the royal estate not in a ghetto!!!


----------



## Jayne1

elvisfan4life said:


> She is on the royal estate not in a ghetto!!!


I thought the virus doesn't discriminate.  Even Charles had it, right?


----------



## Chagall

elvisfan4life said:


> She is on the royal estate not in a ghetto!!!


This virus dose not discriminate. Anyone can contact it, anywhere. Just like Prince Charles did.


----------



## Chagall

Jayne1 said:


> I thought the virus doesn't discriminate.  Even Charles had it, right?


Oops, I posted before I read your comment.


----------



## Jayne1

Chagall said:


> Oops, I posted before I read your comment.


We think alike!


----------



## Sharont2305

Ordinary people live on the Royal Estate too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I don't understand the fuss about Charlotte delivering food to the vulnerables. There are more 750,000 people registered in the UK as volunteers who are in turn doing exactly what she did on a daily basis. One of my colleagues was one of them. They drop off the shopping/cooked food/food parcels etc. Then they leave. Just like delivery drivers doing the same every day. None of them are wearing full PPEs. There is no direct contact required. Children are the least infectious or being infected so what's the big issue here?


----------



## Sharont2305

chicinthecity777 said:


> I don't understand the fuss about Charlotte delivering food to the vulnerables. There are more 750,000 people registered in the UK as volunteers who are in turn doing exactly what she did on a daily basis. One of my colleagues was one of them. They drop off the shopping/cooked food/food parcels etc. Then they leave. Just like delivery drivers doing the same every day. None of them are wearing full PPEs. There is no direct contact required. Children are the least infectious or being infected so what's the big issue here?


I agree, totally. I know a few volunteers and it's exactly as you've said.


----------



## zen1965

If it‘s ok for the Cambridges to do so, why was everyone up in arms about the Sussexes basically doing the same thing?


----------



## bag-mania

zen1965 said:


> If it‘s ok for the Cambridges to do so, why was everyone up in arms about the Sussexes basically doing the same thing?



Both were photo ops which served  the purpose of making the participants look benevolent by volunteering. As working royals the Cambridges are expected to set a positive example. Charitable activities are part of what they have to do to “earn” their otherwise free ride. The Sussexes on the other hand are no longer under such obligations since they quit. It was their prerogative to volunteer if they wanted, but by volunteering at a charity that wasn’t currently seeking volunteers and then making sure they were seen, photographed, and written about, well, that kind of turned their good deeds into self-serving publicity.


----------



## Lounorada

Here's my take on the Cambridge kids volunteering...
I don't think for a second that they had the kids volunteering at a distribution/packing centre, mingling with lots of strangers while not wearing any PPE.
They were photographed helping out, but it didn't say where or even show where exactly. My guess all along was it was done at their home, Anmer Hall. That property has plenty of space and my guess is they did most of the work from there. Maybe they [as a family] made or bought food to have donated and/or had supplies donated from local people/businesses to create those food packages, then it was collected from them for delivery. It did state in the Instagram post that the food packages were for isolated pensioners in the _local area_. Doing all of this from home/locally seems much more realistic than them turning up to a large scale packing centre to volunteer with young children, during a pandemic. I mean, do people really think that's what happened? 
As for the picture of Charlotte looking like she's at someones front door delivering homemade pasta, I'd guess that was taken at home too. It makes for a lovely picture to mark her 5th birthday.


----------



## eunaddict

bag-mania said:


> Both were photo ops which served  the purpose of making the participants look benevolent by volunteering. As working royals the Cambridges are expected to set a positive example. Charitable activities are part of what they have to do to “earn” their otherwise free ride. The Sussexes on the other hand are no longer under such obligations since they quit. It was their prerogative to volunteer if they wanted, but by volunteering at a charity that wasn’t currently seeking volunteers and then making sure they were seen, photographed, and written about, well, that kind of turned their good deeds into self-serving publicity.



And if I may add, my biggest criticism of H&M's charity drive (and general pet peeve for a lot of lay persons during this pandemic) is their misuse of PPE. Now, if a pic had appeared of Kate touching Will with a gloved hand after meeting, greeting and otherwise interacting with the public with the same gloved hand...I'd be equally up in arms about it. 

Remember MM stood near enough to an open door for the resident to recognize her while she was masked and comment on the quality of her jeans , and that is definitely not the recommendation of charities doing food deliveries; most American/Canadian charities ask that you leave food at the door and that residents only step out for the food after the volunteers leave (standards may be different for the UK). And if they can comment on your attire, ya'll be standing way too close.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate will take part in an interview to be aired on ITV's morning talk show.


----------



## gracekelly

zen1965 said:


> If it‘s ok for the Cambridges to do so, why was everyone up in arms about the Sussexes basically doing the same thing?


The Sussex duo did this strictly for self aggrandizement.  They did not observe the proper precautions for a delivery of this nature since they were waiting for the recipient to answer the door and they handed the food to them directly.  Charlotte had no person to person contact.  Her parents would never allow something like that.  She dropped the bag and perhaps rang the left and left.  She had adults with her the entire time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

gracekelly said:


> The Sussex duo did this strictly for self aggrandizement.  They did not observe the proper precautions for a delivery of this nature since they were waiting for the recipient to answer the door and they handed the food to them directly.  Charlotte had no person to person contact.  Her parents would never allow something like that.  She dropped the bag and perhaps rang the left and left.  She had adults with her the entire time.


Bingo! Didn't one report said a woman didn't recognize MM and then MM took her mask off and had a chat with the recipient? There is no need for that sort of direct contact!


----------



## doni

chicinthecity777 said:


> I don't understand the fuss about Charlotte delivering food to the vulnerables. There are more 750,000 people registered in the UK as volunteers who are in turn doing exactly what she did on a daily basis. One of my colleagues was one of them. They drop off the shopping/cooked food/food parcels etc. Then they leave. Just like delivery drivers doing the same every day. None of them are wearing full PPEs. There is no direct contact required. Children are the least infectious or being infected so what's the big issue here?


I also don’t get what the deal is.  Safety measures were taken. And If you are going to have volunteers, people for the royal family are a perfect choice because we know they are going to be tested more than the general population, and hence they are safer to others. Plus, the risks to Charlotte herself are minimal, given that Covid19 is less dangerous to todlers that the common flue.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## CarryOn2020

HoldStill2020 — perfect!  Now, this will create some poignant memories. 
===
Since we are judged these days by our room backgrounds, I’d give this a 1. Not sure why the younger royals aren’t more aware of this - https://twitter.com/ratemyskyperoom?lang=en.  Guess they have more important concerns.


----------



## MCF

Again, her hair! I just love it.  And I really like her voice.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate's interview for her new project with the National Portrait Gallery.


----------



## scarlet555

chicinthecity777 said:


> Bingo! Didn't one report said a woman didn't recognize MM and then MM took her mask off and had a chat with the recipient? There is no need for that sort of direct contact!



This is very sad she felt the need to identify herself.  It reeks low self esteem at so many levels.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## chicinthecity777

I like it that W&K's IG account posts are not always about them. Not just about the good things they *will* do and them working behind the scenes for something bigger and better and *will* make a real difference to the world ....


----------



## imgg

MCF said:


> Again, her hair! I just love it.  And I really like her voice.


She seems so genuine.


----------



## MCF

Too bad Catherine can't be the face of the monarchy when the Queen and Charles are gone.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Jktgal

doni said:


> I also don’t get what the deal is.  Safety measures were taken. And If you are going to have volunteers, people for the royal family are a perfect choice because we know they are going to be tested more than the general population, and hence they are safer to others. Plus, the risks to Charlotte herself are minimal, given that Covid19 is less dangerous to todlers that the common flue.



The BRF are battling two fronts - the one on Covid and the one to stay relevant as an institution. They will do what's needed for the biggest impact including sending their young to the battlefield sans mask, walk behind a hearse, marry strangers, etc. It's really not for the whiny. The hair, the clothes, the smiles, they are all weapons of soft power.


----------



## MCF

I agree the BRF is trying to stay relevant and I think they want to be seen as/and feel it is there duty to be an example of a perfect family.  We all know perfection is subjective and does not exist.  As I've mentioned in previous posts, what might have been seen as perfect/proper years, decades, centuries ago is not the case now.  In my opinion the Queen has been an exemplary example as a person of power/soft power/influence, but I think her style of behavior might not be as well received during Charles's reign and especially not during William's.  People want more.  They want them to be great examples of what it means to be British but they also want realism.    Catherine posting a "Instagram ready" photo of Louis along with a "reality" picture I think was a surprising and good start.  I think people responded really well to that.  And as for their family scandals I don't think we live in a time where they can be ignored or hidden.  The BRF will have to face them head on.

As for Charlotte not wearing a mask while helping out, different countries have different precautions.  In southern California we're strongly recommended to wear masks but our fast food chains have always been open for drive thru business and home improvement stores have remained open.  In the UK or at least Scotland where my husband is right now masks are not necessarily recommended but a lot of their fast food chains were closed except for delivery, and some of their home improvement stores recently opened back up.  It's just different regions emphasizing different precautions.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge and the Countess of Wessex held 7 joint engagement video calls today with nurses around the world ahead of International Nurse's Day tomorrow.


----------



## Chagall

duna said:


> I've always thought George is very much Spencer, he looks like Diana's farther . Charlotte looks a lot like the Queen: I also saw the pics of Charlotte and Sarah Chatto and they do look alike, except for their noses. Louis is probably the most Middleton to me. Funny how we all see people differently! I remember people always saying that my 3 eldest kids were identical, whereas I've always found them totally different from one another! Oh well, as the Americans say, go figure!!


Agree Charlotte is exactly like the queen. She seems to have inherited her spunky disposition as well. The queen has a real quiet strength, she is nobodies fool lol.


----------



## Sharont2305

Thank you to all our nurses


----------



## threadbender

Loved that! Only thing was the music was distracting. I would rather just listen to the individuals speaking.


----------



## maryg1

I like to look at the pictures framed in the background, Camilla has quite a lot of pictures of dogs and horses!


----------



## jcnc

I know I am focusing on the wrong details but looking at all the videos, i think Will and Kate need to find a better corner in their home for these video calls. Everyone else’s background looks more interesting (to me) .


Thank you to all the nurses for all the hard work that They do


----------



## Sharont2305

jcnc said:


> I know I am focusing on the wrong details but looking at all the videos, i think Will and Kate need to find a better corner in their home for these video calls. Everyone else’s background looks more interesting (to me) .
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the nurses for all the hard work that They do


Me too, lol. Have you seen all the books on the floor of Prince Charles' office?


----------



## Chagall

maryg1 said:


> View attachment 4728894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to look at the pictures framed in the background, Camilla has quite a lot of pictures of dogs and horses!


Camilla is a real country person. She loves dogs and horses and has never been particularly interested in the lime light! Polar opposite to Diana. She also works quite hard behind the scenes. It’s possible that she has been somewhat misunderstood.


----------



## Mendocino

Chagall said:


> Camilla is a real country person. She loves dogs and horses and has never been particularly interested in the lime light! Polar opposite to Diana. She also works quite hard behind the scenes. It’s possible that she has been somewhat misunderstood.


I'm always trying to see what's on people's bookshelves. In the past I've seen a Dick Francis on Camilla's. He wrote mysteries based in the horse racing world.


----------



## chicinthecity777

jcnc said:


> I know I am focusing on the wrong details but looking at all the videos, i think Will and Kate need to find a better corner in their home for these video calls. Everyone else’s background looks more interesting (to me) .
> 
> 
> Thank you to all the nurses for all the hard work that They do


They may choose to have those calls in a more generic background so it's not too intrusive to their private space. I am on zoom calls all day these days and I make sure I use the most nondescript/none personal backdrops. I don't want people to see too much of my home.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicinthecity777 said:


> They may choose to have those calls in a more generic background so it's not too intrusive to their private space. I am on zoom calls all day these days and I make sure I use the most nondescript/none personal backdrops. I don't want people to see too much of my home.


Ditto. I sit against a plain white wall in the house for just this reason. People will dissect everything they see. And it could all be staged anyway. Perhaps Camilla really has those pictures and books 24/7, or perhaps they are placed for effect. It can be either. I realized William and Kate were likely doing it for privacy.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Kate (and to a lesser extent William) have to balance their perception between being "Glamorous Future Queen" and "Ordinary Mum" I do think she'd be well suited to taking a page from the Queen's book, and setting up a room in the house for filming (i.e. the Queen's addresses), with props like photos and gifts that show 1) I'm just like you, but 2) I'm the platonic ideal of what we all emulate. 
Maybe handprints/kids arts, a book case, a table. Some of her photographs of important causes.  Something that is 1) like we are used to seeing from the queen, but 2) younger and more modern.


----------



## Jayne1

maryg1 said:


> View attachment 4728894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to look at the pictures framed in the background, Camilla has quite a lot of pictures of dogs and horses!


Me too! I always check out the background to get a better idea of that person's personality.

Anyway, I really like her study, or office.  Very personal and comfy looking.

Camilla always looks so much better when casual, than dressed up.  You can see the appeal.  She looks great in jeans too.


----------



## VickyB

Sharont2305 said:


> The other 3 photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4721432
> View attachment 4721433
> View attachment 4721434


She is DARLING!!!!!


----------



## Mendocino

Jayne1 said:


> Me too! I always check out the background to get a better idea of that person's personality.
> 
> Anyway, I really like her study, or office.  Very personal and comfy looking.
> 
> Camilla always looks so much better when casual, than dressed up.  You can see the appeal.  She looks great in jeans too.



Yes! I also really like it when Kate dresses casually to participate in an outdoor activity with kids. Love her jeans + sweater over button down shirt looks. She looks casual, but very smart. She was a pair of tasseled boots she's had for many years and I never tire of her Chloe waffle stomper boots and Barbour jackets.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LibbyRuth

Chagall said:


> Camilla is a real country person. She loves dogs and horses and has never been particularly interested in the lime light! Polar opposite to Diana. She also works quite hard behind the scenes. It’s possible that she has been somewhat misunderstood.



She's got a lot more in common with the Queen than Diana did - which adds to the reasons why it was so silly to adhere to tradition and keep Charles and Camilla apart in the beginning.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4731366
> View attachment 4731367
> View attachment 4731368


Pretty neckline on that top/sweater.


----------



## redney

She's looking at lot like her mother here.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LibbyRuth said:


> She's got a lot more in common with the Queen than Diana did - which adds to the reasons why it was so silly to adhere to tradition and keep Charles and Camilla apart in the beginning.



Not endorsing cheating at all, but I've always thought Diana wasn't the only victim in this scenario, so I cut Charles and Camilla some slack. They are so very obviously each other's person and look so comfortable and happy together.


----------



## MCF

Can anyone clarify for me why Diana and Charles wed when he was still in love with Camilla? Why wasn't he allowed to marry Camilla?


----------



## mrsinsyder

MCF said:


> Can anyone clarify for me why Diana and Charles wed when he was still in love with Camilla? Why wasn't he allowed to marry Camilla?


She was married.


----------



## pinky7129

MCF said:


> Can anyone clarify for me why Diana and Charles wed when he was still in love with Camilla? Why wasn't he allowed to marry Camilla?



Camilla wasn’t seen as “pure” enough. She was someone to fool around with, but not marry apparently.


----------



## mdcx

MCF said:


> Can anyone clarify for me why Diana and Charles wed when he was still in love with Camilla? Why wasn't he allowed to marry Camilla?


He was required to marry a virgin, basically. Diana did not know about Camilla and was very naive. Everyone else did though.


----------



## Mendocino

I found a very well-written article on The Daily Fail which interviews the photographer who took one of my favorite photos of Charles and Diana: the one where they are on their honeymoon at Balmoral. She looked so happy and I've always loved her in this tweed suit and ballet flats.






In this article she is giving her opinion on Kate's photography skills:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-Cambridge-rewritten-royal-history-books.html


----------



## MCF

Mendocino said:


> I found a very well-written article on The Daily Fail which interviews the photographer who took one of my favorite photos of Charles and Diana: the one where they are on their honeymoon at Balmoral. She looked so happy and I've always loved her in this tweed suit and ballet flats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this article she is giving her opinion on Kate's photography skills:
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-Cambridge-rewritten-royal-history-books.html



This article says that Kate took the picture with Louis and Charles that has been featured in this thread.  I did not know that.  It's a beautiful photo.  This article is demonstrating how Kate is an asset to the BRF and I think she'll be instrumental in keeping them popular.  I can't believe I'm saying all this about a Daily Fail article.


----------



## bag-mania

MCF said:


> Can anyone clarify for me why Diana and Charles wed when he was still in love with Camilla? Why wasn't he allowed to marry Camilla?





mrsinsyder said:


> She was married.





pinky7129 said:


> Camilla wasn’t seen as “pure” enough. She was someone to fool around with, but not marry apparently.



There is a lot of revisionist history to portray Charles and Camilla in a more favorable light these days. Charles and Camilla first dated briefly back in the early 70s. He was young and not ready to get married at that time. He went off and joined the Navy and they broke up. Camilla was ready to marry and she did. The man she married coincidentally had dated Charles‘s sister Anne for awhile. For his part Charles dated several women during that time. He didn’t hook up with Camilla again until much later after she’d had a couple kids.

At no time did Charles stand up for himself and demand he be allowed to marry the woman he supposedly loved so much, virginity rule be damned. And Camilla moved on quickly enough and married herself a wealthy man within a year or two. But these days we are supposed to pretend that these two old cheaters never did anything wrong and if other people around them got hurt (including their children) that’s okay because they are together and happy now and that’s all that matters.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I don't think anyone says it's ok, and also I don't think your account of things is quite accurate.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't think anyone says it's ok, and also I don't think your account of things is quite accurate.



Which part is inaccurate?  The summary is exactly what I have read in numerous sources. Maybe it isn’t so much that people say it’s ok, but that it is time to move on. The myth of Diana has lost its gloss, Charles seems happier than ever, and Camilla hasn’t really put a foot wrong.  So, all seems well with this couple, but I could be wrong. The grifters H&M are wreaking havoc so who knows what impact that will have. Andy still needs to answer questions, too.


----------



## bag-mania

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't think anyone says it's ok, and also I don't think your account of things is quite accurate.



It is accurate. The story that Charles really wanted to marry Camilla all along has been shoved on us for the past 25+ years and I suppose after so much repetition it has become fact to many. It’s true Camilla wasn’t seen as being suitable but Charles did nothing to try to keep her. They both went along and lived their lives for many years with other people. If in hindsight they realized they got on better with each other than they did with their spouses, well that’s a situation we see occasionally from non-royal people and we don’t make a big deal about those cases being “love stories.”


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Kate's cardigan is from Sandro, so she's wearing a midriff behind that Zoom?!


----------



## MCF

She's probably wearing a high waisted skirt or trousers/jeans with it. Or maybe the Cambridges are letting loose and she's wearing a crop top and low waisted daisy dukes! 

Thank you everyone for your input on Charles and Camilla.  I wonder why she wasn't considered suitable for Charles.  Wasn't there something about her grandmother having an affair with a royal family member? 

Was it because of the Diana mess that the BRF stepped back in having heavy influence in who married who?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Alice Keppel was Camilla’s great grandmother and she was one of many but favourite mistresses of King  Edward VII, Queen Victoria's son, for 12 years from when he was still Prince of Wales till his death. The first time Prince Charles met Camilla Shand she apparently seduced him with the words: ‘My great-grandmother was the mistress of your great-great-grandfather — so how about it?’
It worked. History repeating itself, 2 women from the same direct lineage having affairs with a Prince of Wales.


----------



## Lounorada

chicinthecity777 said:


> *Well, we were led to believe they were looking at properties in LA in the price range of $15-20m right? Why not reduce the budget to $12-17m and pay off the money they owe on Frogmore cottage straight away?* It will still be big enough for 3 people after all.
> The truth is they don't have the cash! And the house hunting stories are bullcrap!


This! My thoughts exactly.


Sharont2305 said:


> *Alice Keppel was Camilla’s great grandmother and she was one of many but favourite mistresses of King  Edward VII, Queen Victoria's son, for 12 years from when he was still Prince of Wales till his death. The first time Prince Charles met Camilla Shand she apparently seduced him with the words: ‘My great-grandmother was the mistress of your great-great-grandfather — so how about it?’*
> It worked. History repeating itself, 2 women from the same direct lineage having affairs with a Prince of Wales.








Ohhh no... These people are easily and strangely seduced.

Edited to correct a typo


----------



## Chagall

VickyB said:


> She is DARLING!!!!!


She is really cute and exactly like the queen facially. Love that dress. Does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## Mendocino

MCF said:


> This article says that Kate took the picture with Louis and Charles that has been featured in this thread.  I did not know that.  It's a beautiful photo.  This article is demonstrating how Kate is an asset to the BRF and I think she'll be instrumental in keeping them popular.  I can't believe I'm saying all this about a Daily Fail article.


Every once in a blue moon the Fail publishes well-written, proofread articles dealing with topics of substance. It would be nice if they would do so more often.


----------



## Mendocino

Chagall said:


> She is really cute and exactly like the queen facially. Love that dress. Does anyone know who makes it?


I read that it was a Zara dress that's now sold out.  Maybe with the popularity of the photo they'll bring it back.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> Alice Keppel was Camilla’s great grandmother and she was one of many but favourite mistresses of King  Edward VII, Queen Victoria's son, for 12 years from when he was still Prince of Wales till his death. The first time Prince Charles met Camilla Shand she apparently seduced him with the words: ‘My great-grandmother was the mistress of your great-great-grandfather — so how about it?’
> It worked. History repeating itself, 2 women from the same direct lineage having affairs with a Prince of Wales.



I'm not sure but I have a feeling that when Charles married Di he was carrying on with Camilla again, she was certainly at their wedding...  I recently saw a documentary on Diana in which there are parts of interviews she gave (Diana) and she told how she soon discovered about C and C, and the famous story of the bracelet she found which was a gift from Charles to Camilla. Basically they were a threesome most of Di's married life. 

It took me quite a while to accept Camilla, but life moves on and she's never made a faux pas since her relationship with Charles was officialized.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Diana did say that - the challenge is that she was totally wrapped up in the PR game to ensure she was beloved at Charles' expense.  So who knows if she exaggerated in order to make Charles look bad?
Based on what we know, my guess in the whole thing is that Charles and Camilla dated and he was totally taken by her. Being both sheltered and spoiled he figured if he wanted her she was his and didn't need to make an effort. On the flip side, Camilla likely figured it was a fling and since Charles wasn't really saying anything to make it serious and he was shipped off, it was a fun memory and then time to move on in her life. So she moved on and was no longer available and that was the obstacle for Charles. So he did his duty, married someone else. Then Camilla's marriage ended, and Charles and Diana were over for all intents and purposes and the road was paved for them to be together.


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> I'm not sure but I have a feeling that when Charles married Di he was carrying on with Camilla again, she was certainly at their wedding...  I recently saw a documentary on Diana in which there are parts of interviews she gave (Diana) and she told how she soon discovered about C and C, and the famous story of the bracelet she found which was a gift from Charles to Camilla. Basically they were a threesome most of Di's married life.
> 
> It took me quite a while to accept Camilla, but life moves on and she's never made a faux pas since her relationship with Charles was officialized.


I agree, he was definitely still carrying on with Camilla during some of the engagement, absolutely. There is that famous footage of Diana crying her eyes out when saying goodbye to Charles at the airport pre wedding, I think he was flying  to Australia on an official visit. She was crying because of Camilla apparently, not because she was going to miss him. I think Charles had told Diana that his "friendship" with Camilla was non negotiable.
I do think he and Camilla did ease off in the latter stage of the engagement and early years of his  marriage though.


----------



## chicinthecity777

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p08db04y
The trailer of this programme was on BBC the other night. The actual programme is on 28th May. It focuses on men's mental well-being.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Considering the shenanigans going on with W’s brother, this emphasis on mental health cannot be coincidental. W&K have shown an intelligent, skillful, compassionate side that the UK and BRF should be very proud of. They’ve certainly my level of awareness. Cheers to them


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> On the flip side, Camilla likely figured it was a fling and since Charles wasn't really saying anything to make it serious and he was shipped off, it was a fun memory and then time to move on in her life. So she moved on and was no longer available and that was the obstacle for Charles. So he did his duty, married someone else. Then Camilla's marriage ended, and Charles and Diana were over for all intents and purposes and the road was paved for them to be together.



It annoys me that so much of Charles' skeevy history has been scrubbed clean over the years. It's one of the benefits of being a future king I suppose. Charles and Camilla got together again long before Camilla's marriage was over. Charles was distraught in 1979 after Lord Mountbatten was assassinated and he sought comfort with Camilla. They had an affair then that lasted approx. 12–18 months until it was time for him to marry Diana. And of course it didn't really did stop since Charles was emotionally bound to Camilla even if he wasn't with her physically for awhile. Camilla wouldn't get divorced until many years later in 1995.

Charles was a spoiled, indecisive, self-indulgent little turd when he was young. If he is a better person now, that's great. But I don't think it's right to pretend he was somehow done wrong in his love life. It was his own poor choices and failure to act that were his downfall.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bag-mania said:


> It annoys me that so much of Charles' skeevy history has been scrubbed clean over the years. It's one of the benefits of being a future king I suppose. Charles and Camilla got together again long before Camilla's marriage was over. Charles was distraught in 1979 after Lord Mountbatten was assassinated and he sought comfort with Camilla. They had an affair then that lasted approx. 12–18 months until it was time for him to marry Diana. And of course it didn't really did stop since Charles was emotionally bound to Camilla even if he wasn't with her physically for awhile. Camilla wouldn't get divorced until many years later in 1995.
> 
> Charles was a spoiled, indecisive, self-indulgent little turd when he was young. If he is a better person now, that's great. But I don't think it's right to pretend he was somehow done wrong in his love life. It was his own poor choices and failure to act that were his downfall.


I think he had very little say in his life, even as an adult. Pretty sure the queen mum was making the decisions for his life even up to his divorce and beyond. It's really only after Diana died that we've seen what seems to be independent decisions by lots of family members.


----------



## bag-mania

Here's another nugget about Charles we are supposed to forget. Does anyone else remember that he had a girlfriend he loved even more than Camilla? No? Her name was Davina Sheffied and many described her at the time as being his soulmate. Unfortunately, it came out in the media that she had lived with her ex and so she was also deemed unsuitable. Some people still think she is the "one that got away" in Charles' life.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Here's another nugget about Charles we are supposed to forget. Does anyone else remember that he had a girlfriend he loved even more than Camilla? No? Her name was Davina Sheffied and many described her at the time as being his soulmate. Unfortunately, it came out in the media that she had lived with her ex and so she was also deemed unsuitable. Some people still think she is the "one that got away" in Charles' life.


seems to be a lot of revisionist history when it comes to Charles.  I saw something on TV (don't recall what show) that portrayed him as a very attractive and highly sought after bachelor when he was young.  Maybe he was popular because he was a prince - but attractive? - Not Really


----------



## chicinthecity777

Can we get back to the topic of William and Kate please?


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> seems to be a lot of revisionist history when it comes to Charles.  I saw something on TV (don't recall what show) that portrayed him as a very attractive and highly sought after bachelor when he was young.  Maybe he was popular because he was a prince - but attractive? - Not Really



Yeah, he was never much to look at but Charles had no trouble getting girlfriends. The tabloids went crazy throughout the 70s speculating on who he would eventually marry. He loved playing the field and he did so for as long as he could. It was only after strong pressure from the palace that he realized he had to finally pick one. I wish we'd had the internet back then because it would make it easier to find the information that has been expunged.


----------



## bag-mania

Sorry, chicinthecity777. Back to topic.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I have never been a fan of the royals but I must say William and Kate came across really well. Caring, sincere! I can really see them being the future king and queen.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>



I like that they are spotlighting the great volunteer efforts that are ongoing in the Kingdom. And as an aside, that young woman is totally adorable. I can just see her now: "Here's your hoodie, now go over there, watch and learn!"


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bag-mania said:


> Here's another nugget about Charles we are supposed to forget. Does anyone else remember that he had a girlfriend he loved even more than Camilla? No? Her name was Davina Sheffied and many described her at the time as being his soulmate. Unfortunately, it came out in the media that she had lived with her ex and so she was also deemed unsuitable. Some people still think she is the "one that got away" in Charles' life.


I actually didn't know that, I'm around Will's age so probably too young to get a lot of stuff. The Camilla story is in my mind because they are married now.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

chicinthecity777 said:


> I have never been a fan of the royals but I must say William and Kate came across really well. Caring, sincere! I can really see them being the future king and queen.



I feel they really do the right things all the time, and they never come across as faking interest or something. Just very genuine.


----------



## MCF

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I feel they really do the right things all the time, and they never come across as faking interest or something. Just very genuine.



I sometimes feel like Will is not that into it.  Which I understand because he didn't really have a choice. In my opinion if you're not 1st or 2nd in line you have an "easier" (emphasizing the quotes) choice of leaving that life. But I feel like Kate has found her calling.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cannot post from their Insta for some reason, but have you seen them drawing Bingo numbers for nursing home inhabitants? So heartwarming.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Outstanding efforts on the part of the RF to brighten our days with polished and intelligent videos.  
https://mobile.twitter.com/RoyalFamily/status/1263487368041988099


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## CarryOn2020

This cover probably triggered them to post the trashy “Katherine feels exhausted” article. H&M continue to show their low character.  W&K will hold their heads high and maintain proper dignity at every opportunity. 
#TeamKate


----------



## lanasyogamama

mrsinsyder said:


> View attachment 4740321


I don’t buy this at all.


----------



## limom

CarryOn2020 said:


> This cover probably triggered them to post the trashy “Katherine feels exhausted” article. H&M continue to show their low character.  W&K will hold their heads high and maintain proper dignity at every opportunity.
> #TeamKate
> View attachment 4740327


I think that very much like some appreciate K&W, I believe that some publications have decided to ride with the Sussex.
Imo, both families use the press equally.
Of course, a large numbers of articles is just pure speculation with no basis in reality, imo.
At the end, it is just about clicks anyways....


----------



## Flatsy

lanasyogamama said:


> I don’t buy this at all.


Tatler is trolling Kate.  After all the grief the Cambridges have gotten through the years for being "lazy", I really doubt either of them would be dumb enough to gripe about having too much work, and it's not consistent at all with what we've heard from their camp in the past. 

I especially don't believe it because the Sussex exit did not leave them with any more work. If Sophie or Anne ducked out of the family, then the Cambridges would have a lot of slack to pick up, because those two keep their noses to the grindstone on all of the crappy royal work that needs doing.  The Sussexes bothered with that stuff hardly ever.  They had just a few pet causes and projects, almost all of which they took with them.  

I expect the Cambridges will respond to this in the smartest way possible, which is by not responding at all.  Never complain, never explain WORKS.  Unlike the Sussexes, who would respond to such a story with weeks of whining about all the vile lies and dispatch their friends to "set the record straight" and bemoan the media conspiracy against them.  Kate will just continue working, dressed appropriately and with a smile on her face.


----------



## kemilia

Geez, every time I see a pic of that awful green cape dress with matching peapod hat it gets worse!


----------



## MCF

These articles exist to stir the pot.  Sounds like these websites aren't getting enough clicks lately.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Tatler vs The Palace
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...Duchess-Cambridge-claims-feels-exhausted.html

I thought the photo of Kate was beautiful which is the only  reason I posted it.  Guess everything is suspicious now.
Apologies.


----------



## imgg

CarryOn2020 said:


> Tatler vs The Palace
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...Duchess-Cambridge-claims-feels-exhausted.html
> 
> I thought the photo of Kate was beautiful which is the only  reason I posted it.  Guess everything is suspicious now.
> Apologies.


This story seemed suspicious from the beginning.  Almost like it is from someone who is trying to control the narrative of everything around them and that is not K or W.  If Kate is venting than it validates the person who is complaining almost daily.


----------



## lanasyogamama

kemilia said:


> Geez, every time I see a pic of that awful green cape dress with matching peapod hat it gets worse!


I mean, it’s fine if your goal is to look like you have no neck.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CarryOn2020 said:


> Tatler vs The Palace
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...Duchess-Cambridge-claims-feels-exhausted.html
> 
> I thought the photo of Kate was beautiful which is the only  reason I posted it.  Guess everything is suspicious now.
> Apologies.


When Kate first emerged into the social scene as William's girlfriend then fiancee then wife, the U.K. press was very harsh on her! But she knew what she was getting into and she persisted and succeeded! She's really done a brilliant job being the future queen. Hats off to her!


----------



## Clearblueskies

lanasyogamama said:


> I mean, it’s fine if your goal is to look like you have no neck.


That green thing looks worse every time I see it.  The colour, the cut, the style, the fit - it’s horrid, and very unflattering on her.


----------



## rainyarch

Catherine, and previously Diana, is a frequent wearer of Catherine Walker's designs. Does anyone know good places to buy and sell these items? I've searched for a thread specific to this designer, but found none. Any ideas?
I have a skirt by Catherine Walker that I'm looking to sell on to a happy home


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Maybe my eyes are deceiving me,  after an awkward spell in his early 30s, Wills seems to be getting his looks back! He really does look like a King.   Good King William.


----------



## Blyen

CarryOn2020 said:


> Maybe my eyes are deceiving me,  after an awkward spell in his early 30s, Wills seems to be getting his looks back! He really does look like a King.   Good King William.


I thought the same;I also always had the same impression with Diana. She was beautiful until she hit about 29/30,then she had a weird fase, her features looked almost masculine to me at one point. Then she started to maybe grow into her looks again? I don't know, but the last one to two years of her life, she was looking beautiful again to my eyes;different, but beautiful.


----------



## bag-mania

Blyen said:


> I don't know, but the last one to two years of her life, she was looking beautiful again to my eyes;different, but beautiful.



I always thought she looked better in the last year of her life because she was happier than she had been in many years. The strain of the marriage had taken its toll on her in many ways. The divorce was a great relief.


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>



I wonder if he will choose William the (insert Roman numeral here) as his regnal name.  He could choose George Vll, Charles IV or something completely different.


----------



## Jayne1

CarryOn2020 said:


> Maybe my eyes are deceiving me,  after an awkward spell in his early 30s, Wills seems to be getting his looks back! He really does look like a King.   Good King William.


Maybe in that photo, but he isn't getting his looks back IMO.  

He was an adorable kid, but his bugs bunny grin and odd shape head just aren't that attractive.  

However, it doesn't matter -- he's a prince and one day a king, so looks aren't an issue with him.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Yes, perhaps it is just the photo, the lighting — time will tell, although I am seeing something different. He seems more mature, more aware. I do know as we age, our faces change, sometimes imperceptibly. I guess the character and confidence begin to show as the youth fades. Whatever it is, good for him. He and Kate have handled the pandemic with grace and aplomb. And their children are indeed adorable. Kudos to them all.



Jayne1 said:


> Maybe in that photo, but he isn't getting his looks back IMO.
> 
> He was an adorable kid, but his bugs bunny grin and odd shape head just aren't that attractive.
> 
> However, it doesn't matter -- he's a prince and one day a king, so looks aren't an issue with him.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cafecreme15

Chloe302225 said:


>






CarryOn2020 said:


> Maybe my eyes are deceiving me,  after an awkward spell in his early 30s, Wills seems to be getting his looks back! He really does look like a King.   Good King William.


I think he looks so much like Diana here, it’s crazy!


----------



## Mendocino

Jayne1 said:


> Maybe in that photo, but he isn't getting his looks back IMO.
> 
> He was an adorable kid, but his bugs bunny grin and odd shape head just aren't that attractive.
> 
> However, it doesn't matter -- he's a prince and one day a king, so looks aren't an issue with him.





cafecreme15 said:


> I think he looks so much like Diana here, it’s crazy!


He has her eyes and expressions. I remember a photo of him when he was a teenager--he was sitting on a sofa with his head down, but he was looking up through his fringe with his eyes--that was pure Diana.  He also has her smile.  It's hard to fathom that he is now older than his mother when she passed away.  So young....


----------



## VickyB

Hope everybody is well and staying safe! Has anybody posted a link to the Tat article? I’d love to read it in full. TIA!!!!!


----------



## Chloe302225

VickyB said:


> Hope everybody is well and staying safe! Has anybody posted a link to the Tat article? I’d love to read it in full. TIA!!!!!


If you have an Instagram account you can find a link to it via Tatler's Instagram page.


----------



## mrsinsyder

VickyB said:


> Hope everybody is well and staying safe! Has anybody posted a link to the Tat article? I’d love to read it in full. TIA!!!!!


https://www.tatler.com/article/the-duchess-of-cambridge-is-the-julyaugust-cover


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge sent a video message to Australian first responders.


----------



## mrsinsyder

I saw that the person who wrote the Tattler article is somehow connected to Jessica Mulroney. Shocker.


----------



## VickyB

mrsinsyder said:


> https://www.tatler.com/article/the-duchess-of-cambridge-is-the-julyaugust-cover



thanks so very much!


----------



## Jktgal

Someone saw a banana!


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## CarryOn2020

I can see how some would be offended at these photos. Did you intend offense?
On _this _ day, in _these _times......


Jktgal said:


> Someone saw a banana!
> 
> View attachment 4747909


----------



## Genie27

.


----------



## chicinthecity777

CarryOn2020 said:


> I can see how some would be offended at these photos. Did you intend offense?
> On _this _ day, in _these _times......


I thought it was juvenile and offensive! So a person wears yellow is a banana? It's the below the belt stuff!


----------



## CarryOn2020

chicinthecity777 said:


> I thought it was juvenile and offensive! So a person wears yellow is a banana? It's the below the belt stuff!



To me, it is disrespectful to both women as well as all who read this page.
Meagan was sending a message of hope to women who were in difficult circumstances. Kate wore yellow to show respect and to thank Australian first responders. I have no idea what the intent of this poster was. 

https://www.geo.tv/latest/291467-prince-william-teases-wife-kate-middleton-about-her-yellow-dress


----------



## nymeria

Jktgal said:


> Someone saw a banana!
> 
> View attachment 4747909


I think she looks lovely ( and WAY better than I would in yellow!). When someones' partner "teases" then about something, it comes from a place of love and affection- that's certainly how I always take it.


----------



## CarryOn2020

nymeria said:


> I think she looks lovely ( and WAY better than I would in yellow!). When someones' partner "teases" then about something, it comes from a place of love and affection- that's certainly how I always take it.



Yes, husbands can and do make snarky comments about their wives’ clothes. It’s a risky practice tho. Sure, yellow clothing typically invites the banana comments. I understand that. My issue with this post is the added slogans. They change everything. What is the intent? To mock Meghan or Kate or both?  On _this _day, in _these _times, maybe we could celebrate people. Peace to all.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## zen1965

I put the slogans down to British sense of humour. And, boy, do we need some humour these days.


----------



## poopsie

CarryOn2020 said:


> To me, it is disrespectful to both women as well as all who read this page.
> Meagan was sending a message of hope to women who were in difficult circumstances. Kate wore yellow to show respect and to thank Australian first responders. I have no idea what the intent of this poster was.
> 
> https://www.geo.tv/latest/291467-prince-william-teases-wife-kate-middleton-about-her-yellow-dress


Well I sure don't feel offended. Is something being lost in the translation because IMO anyone who wears an ALL YELLOW dress has to know that people are going to automatically think banana. As for the writing in the picture there was no profanity or vulgarity. Writing inspirational ish on a banana? An all yellow dress? The parties involved? I have no idea what the issue is here........on any day or any time
Personally I found that message of hope stunt more disrespectful than the above picture, but que sera sera


----------



## poopsie

zen1965 said:


> I put the slogans down to British sense of humour. And, boy, do we need some humour these days.


LOL. The BF likes to watch Benny Hill and Monty Python. I just can't


----------



## Sharont2305

Photo taken in April


----------



## threadbender

My favorite picture of a royal with an umbrella. Ooops, did I really say that? lol 
No, but really, it is a nice photo.


----------



## bag-mania

threadbender said:


> My favorite picture of a royal with an umbrella. Ooops, did I really say that? lol
> No, but really, it is a nice photo.



Believe it or not, according to Elle magazine this photo was a tribute to Meghan and Harry. Because you know nobody in England ever was photographed with an umbrella before Meghan and Harry. The shameless famewhoring of H&M knows no bounds apparently. 

*Prince William, Princess Charlotte And Prince George ‘Pay Tribute’ To Meghan Markle And Prince Harry*
This photo reminds us of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex
https://www.elle.com/uk/life-and-cu...tte-prince-george-meghan-markle-prince-harry/


----------



## zen1965

What???


----------



## Mendocino

bag-mania said:


> Believe it or not, according to Elle magazine this photo was a tribute to Meghan and Harry. Because you know nobody in England ever was photographed with an umbrella before Meghan and Harry. The shameless famewhoring of H&M knows no bounds apparently.
> 
> *Prince William, Princess Charlotte And Prince George ‘Pay Tribute’ To Meghan Markle And Prince Harry*
> This photo reminds us of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex
> https://www.elle.com/uk/life-and-cu...tte-prince-george-meghan-markle-prince-harry/



They didn't even cross my mind.


----------



## threadbender

Stretch Armstrong wouldn't even try to stretch that far!
smh


----------



## Sharont2305

bag-mania said:


> Believe it or not, according to Elle magazine this photo was a tribute to Meghan and Harry. Because you know nobody in England ever was photographed with an umbrella before Meghan and Harry. The shameless famewhoring of H&M knows no bounds apparently.
> 
> *Prince William, Princess Charlotte And Prince George ‘Pay Tribute’ To Meghan Markle And Prince Harry*
> This photo reminds us of the Duke and Duchess of Sussex
> https://www.elle.com/uk/life-and-cu...tte-prince-george-meghan-markle-prince-harry/


Oh ffs!


----------



## poopsie

bag-mania said:


> Believe it or not, according to Elle magazine this photo was a tribute to Meghan and Harry. Because you know nobody in England ever was photographed with an umbrella before Meghan and Harry. *The shameless famewhoring of H&M knows no bounds apparently.*



And it is only going to get worse as their desperation intensifies


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## MCF

Why can't I see Sharon's posts?


----------



## bubablu

MCF said:


> Why can't I see Sharon's posts?


 Me too, I can see the text but not the photos.


----------



## Sharont2305

Hi, I've been posting via Tapatalk, no idea why my photos can't be seen.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sharont2305 said:


> Hi, I've been posting via Tapatalk, no idea why my photos can't be seen.


I think due to large size of the photos, it takes a while for them to be replicated and back online during an software upgrade. The same happened last time tpf had a major upgrade. They should start to reappear gradually.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "With one week left to submit your entries to the 'Hold Still' project, The Duchess of Cambridge has shared some of the amazing images and stories that have been submitted so far.  Every story matters an
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "With one week left to submit your entries to the 'Hold Still' project, The Duchess of Cambridge has shared some of the amazing images and stories that have been submitted so far.  Every story matters and telling yours during lockdown...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225

The Wales on Instagram: "The Duchess of Cambridge has shared a message encouraging people to take part in her #HoldStill2020 community photography project with  @nationalportraitgallery  and shared some of the 12,000 images submitted so far.  The Duc
					

The Wales shared a post on Instagram: "The Duchess of Cambridge has shared a message encouraging people to take part in her #HoldStill2020 community photography project with  @nationalportraitgallery  and shared some of the 12,000 images submitted so far.  The Duchess has even been making...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "⚽ Talking mental health, @Arsenal…and the chances of @aubameyang97 signing for Prince William’s favourite team, Aston Villa!  This year the final of the FA Cup, football’s most iconic domestic competiti
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "⚽ Talking mental health, @Arsenal…and the chances of @aubameyang97 signing for Prince William’s favourite team, Aston Villa!  This year the final of the FA Cup, football’s most iconic domestic competition, will be renamed the...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MCF

While it's nice to see people starting to come out in the open and without masks it still scares me a little.  I feel like we, as a world, are not ready for that yet.  At least where I live in California Covid cases are still on the rise. Places are opening up all over here and I'm still concerned about going out.  Does anyone else feel this way? Do you think the BRF should still be doing only virtual engagements? Or do you think it's ok for them to do some in person engagements with or without masks? I mean, I don't even know if the masks do that much good.  I just wish this whole Covid nightmare was over.


----------



## sdkitty

MCF said:


> While it's nice to see people starting to come out in the open and without masks it still scares me a little.  I feel like we, as a world, are not ready for that yet.  At least where I live in California Covid cases are still on the rise. Places are opening up all over here and I'm still concerned about going out.  Does anyone else feel this way? Do you think the BRF should still be doing only virtual engagements? Or do you think it's ok for them to do some in person engagements with or without masks? I mean, I don't even know if the masks do that much good.  I just wish this whole Covid nightmare was over.


the mask info is confusing.  first we're told that masks protect us.  then masks only protect other people from us.  then is you have n19 mask it does protect you.  I'm sick of wearing a mask.  but I do it.  when I go to a store wearing a mask I find myself getting in and out ASAP because I'm not comfortable.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> the mask info is confusing.  first we're told that masks protect us.  then masks only protect other people from us.  then is you have n19 mask it does protect you.  I'm sick of wearing a mask.  but I do it.  when I go to a store wearing a mask I find myself getting in and out ASAP because I'm not comfortable.


Yes, I agree that it is uncomfortable.
OTOH, the virus is worst.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge was asked to lead a school assembly on kindness.


----------



## Bastetan

Are the rumors about the prince's infidelity and Kate's nervous breakdown true? This version has been circulating for two months.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Bastetan said:


> Are the rumors about the prince's infidelity and Kate's nervous breakdown true? This version has been circulating for two months.


----------



## M_Butterfly

mrsinsyder said:


>


   Laughing with you!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Chloe302225 said:


>


----------



## MCF

Catherine's looking great and real.  I think I've been looking at to many botox-ed to high heaven and pancake makeup faces lately.


----------



## sdkitty

MCF said:


> Catherine's looking great and real.  I think I've been looking at to many botox-ed to high heaven and pancake makeup faces lately.


and her body looks healthy too...slender but she's not stick thin, has muscle tone


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MCF said:


> While it's nice to see people starting to come out in the open and without masks it still scares me a little.  I feel like we, as a world, are not ready for that yet.  At least where I live in California Covid cases are still on the rise. Places are opening up all over here and I'm still concerned about going out.  Does anyone else feel this way? Do you think the BRF should still be doing only virtual engagements? Or do you think it's ok for them to do some in person engagements with or without masks? I mean, I don't even know if the masks do that much good.  I just wish this whole Covid nightmare was over.


I think it's ok - he's with first responders and they seem to be far apart, and perhaps William (and the people photographed) have been cleared beforehand? I assume there are protocols in place to keep him safe.


----------



## zen1965

I still think they should wear masks. Period.


----------



## kemilia

zen1965 said:


> I still think they should wear masks. Period.


I hear ya. Here in Illinois we still are required to wear masks though that will probably ease up soon. What I'm hating is the groups of people that harass those wearing masks--so mask shaming is ok now? Gimme a break! Leave me & my Tweety/Sylvester mask alone.


----------



## Chloe302225

zen1965 said:


> I still think they should wear masks. Period.



William and Kate are both following the UK's guidelines for the wearing of masks, going against the rules and regulations that the rest of the population was told to follow in defiance of the government's decisions will not be looked upon well at all.


----------



## zen1965

So being extra careful will not be looked upon well at all. And that in a country that fared notably bad in the COVID-19 crisis. Allright then.


----------



## Chloe302225

zen1965 said:


> So being extra careful will not be looked upon well at all. And that in a country that fared notably bad in the COVID-19 crisis. Allright then.



It is not about being extra careful looking like it something bad but going against the government recommended policies and guidelines. While the Royal Family must remain politically neutral they also must support the initiatives set out by whichever government is in power. If the government is telling the average person that it is recommended  not to use masks in certain situations, which is a policy they would of come up with in consultation with various medical experts and ministers; going against that will not be received well. It will most likely play along the lines like the royals don't trust or believe in the government and its advice, that they are receiving other medical advice that contradicts the government and if not wearing masks is supposed to be safe for the average person in most situations, why should the royals believe they are different.


----------



## MCF

Chloe302225 said:


> William and Kate are both following the UK's guidelines for the wearing of masks, going against the rules and regulations that the rest of the population was told to follow in defiance of the government's decisions will not be looked upon well at all.


I thought about this. While they are not part of the government they do represent the United Kingdom in an official way and to see them behave very differently from what the government is saying could cause them trouble.  What an unfortunate position to be in. 

Here in California the Governor announced that we are required to wear masks in public (there are guidelines when it's OK to not wear them in public but would take up too much time to explain here).  I hope having the Governor say this will quell people's urges to harass those that are wearing masks and cut down on the people who verbally abuse employees at stores for telling the person to wear a mask or leave.


----------



## zen1965

There is no UK guideline to NOT wear masks. The UK government merely states masks provide limited protection and need to be used properly. If the Royals used masks they would not be in breach of UK government policy.
I would prefer Catherine and William to wear masks. My opinion in light of the catostrophic effects of COVID-19 in the UK. No need to argue against it with pseudo-policy arguments.


----------



## Chloe302225

zen1965 said:


> There is no UK guideline to NOT wear masks. The UK government merely states masks provide limited protection and need to be used properly. If the Royals used masks they would not be in breach of UK government policy.
> I would prefer Catherine and William to wear masks. My opinion in light of the catostrophic effects of COVID-19 in the UK. No need to argue against it with pseudo-policy arguments.


The current UK government policy is that mask are only needed to be worn on public transport and in areas where proper social distancing can't be accomplished. All engagements that all the royals took part in followed this, as can be seen in the photos, no pseudo-policy arguments here. I never said they should never wear masks at all but must do so within the guidelines that UK has set out for all of its residents so as to not seen giving a contradictory message.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chloe302225 said:


> *The current UK government policy is that mask are only needed to be worn on public transport and in areas where proper social distancing can't be accomplished. *All engagements that all the royals took part in followed this, as can be seen in the photos, no pseudo-policy arguments here. I never said they should never wear masks at all but must do so within the guidelines that UK has set out for all of its residents so as to not seen giving a contradictory message.


Yep! Masks are not mandatory here apart from those exceptions. When we go out to outside space where we can easily keep distance from others, we don't wear masks. But we do if we are going to supermarkets or indoor stores. We don't use public transport and are working from home full time. When you are more than 2 metres away from others a mask makes little difference.

Stop the mask shaming already!


----------



## maryg1

zen1965 said:


> I still think they should wear masks. Period.


The other people in the shop don’t wear mask, so I assume it is not mandatory in UK like in other countries, mine included.


----------



## elvisfan4life

mrsinsyder said:


>


Presumably in the USA??? Certainly not here as we would never believe such guff- they are a wonderful couple- clearly much in love with adorable children - both happy strong individuals too - William can happily leave Kate to her own projects she doesnt need William to hang on to like a comfort blanket!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

zen1965 said:


> There is no UK guideline to NOT wear masks. The UK government merely states masks provide limited protection and need to be used properly. If the Royals used masks they would not be in breach of UK government policy.
> I would prefer Catherine and William to wear masks. My opinion in light of the catostrophic effects of COVID-19 in the UK. No need to argue against it with pseudo-policy arguments.


And your opinion is important to you and you alone


----------



## zen1965

^ And so is yours, dear.


----------



## Sharont2305

What a lovely picture, to celebrate Fathers Day and William's birthday tomorrow


----------



## jennlt

Sharont2305 said:


> What a lovely picture, to celebrate Fathers Day and William's birthday tomorrow


Such an adorable family!


----------



## Sharont2305

Another one


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Another one


looks like a genuinely happy family 
must make Charles, who grew up with very little love and attention, feel good


----------



## Sharont2305

Plus, tomorrow Catherine's parents celebrate their 40th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Those pictures!  The kids are so adorable and they are such a beautiful, happy family.


----------



## elvisfan4life

The most relaxed we have ever seen two future British kings just  fabulous photos


----------



## Sharont2305

This is lovely too


----------



## Sharont2305

And this.....


----------



## Sharont2305

And another one lol, we're being spoilt being it's his birthday and Father's Day


----------



## MCF

The BRF that Kate captures is truly heartwarming and relatable.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> And this.....


who is this?


----------



## Chloe302225

sdkitty said:


> who is this?



Kate with her father.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate with her father.


thanks


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I loved all those pictures. You can't fake the genuine affection they show (so much to "They are cold and don't hug" *coughs*).


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Catherine really has an eye for capturing a moment in time.  In photography, that's the most important element to me.


----------



## elvisfan4life

How happy Diana would be to.see.one.son so.relaxed and happy with his.beautiful normal family just what she hoped.for.shame about the other one


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> How happy Diana would be to.see.one.son so.relaxed and happy with his.beautiful normal family just what she hoped.for.shame about the other one


we can hope that as archie grows "H" will look like this with him


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## bag-princess

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4762430
> View attachment 4762434
> View attachment 4762439
> View attachment 4762443




she looks so much older in these untouched pics!   looks like the stress of her role and the rumors are getting to her especially in the first pic.  she isn't looking so unbothered anymore.


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4762430
> View attachment 4762434
> View attachment 4762439
> View attachment 4762443


I think she has a bottle of hand sanitizer in her jacket's left pocket.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> she looks so much older in these untouched pics!   looks like the stress of her role and the rumors are getting to her especially in the first pic.  she isn't looking so unbothered anymore.


what rumors? the ones put out by Meghan and/or her stans?


----------



## jcnc

bag-princess said:


> she looks so much older in these untouched pics!   looks like the stress of her role and the rumors are getting to her especially in the first pic.  she isn't looking so unbothered anymore.


I have one child and I feel like I aged 10 years in 2 years... she has 3.. That will do it to you


----------



## poopsie

People tend to see what they want to see, don't they?


----------



## chicinthecity777

poopsie said:


> People tend to see what they want to see, don't they?


Yep! I am sure people who says Kate looking tired, old or ugly are all looking impeccable themselves at all times!


----------



## beautymagpie

Also, you can't really manipulate videos. So you can say she looks x, y, z in photos but I organise shoots for a living. Photos can reflect well or badly, depending on the light sometimes. Other times it depends on make up etc. 

Videos however don't really lie as far as how a person looks by and large and not in the form you can see the Royals doing atm, and especially not these days if mobile phones etc are anything to go by. I got a new phone last week with an HD camera. I will not be using that in selfie form any time soon!!! So you can say she looks tired etc, but really look at the videos and compare. 

When you do that, you see that one's a photo issue, not a person issue, if you're saying there's an issue at all.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> what rumors? the ones put out by Meghan and/or her stans?



meow!!!  oh boy i forgot how you stans will get all postal if one word is uttered against kate!      i am not stanning for either one - i say exactly what i feel from what i see.  faceless people online who can't take it and try to bully anyone who dares to say a word against either of them don't mean anything to me and they definitely don't bother me.  




jcnc said:


> I have one child and I feel like I aged 10 years in 2 years... she has 3.. That will do it to you



i have two grown boys and i am a few years older than her and i have no lines etched in my forehead.  nor do i have all the help she has at my disposal as a princess.  pretending she doesn't have problems won't change things or make them go away. 




poopsie said:


> People tend to see what they want to see, don't they?



you must be blind in one eye and unable to see out the other if you don't see those lines on her face.  but you gave it the good try. 




chicinthecity777 said:


> Yep! I am sure people who says Kate looking tired, old or ugly are all looking impeccable themselves at all times!



not all times but when i go outside the house you better believe i do.  you gave it a good try too!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Another one bites the dust.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> meow!!!  oh boy i forgot how you stans will get all postal if one word is uttered against kate!      i am not stanning for either one - i say exactly what i feel from what i see.  faceless people online who can't take it and try to bully anyone who dares to say a word against either of them don't mean anything to me and they definitely don't bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have two grown boys and i am a few years older than her and i have no lines etched in my forehead.  nor do i have all the help she has at my disposal as a princess.  pretending she doesn't have problems won't change things or make them go away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must be blind in one eye and unable to see out the other if you don't see those lines on her face.  but you gave it the good try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all times but when i go outside the house you better believe i do.  you gave it a good try too!


first of all these days it's not really cool for women to pick on other women for things like lines on their faces.  secondly you linked the lines to stupid rumours.  also, women of different ethnicities will age more than others.  a fair skinned English woman will show age more than a WOC.


----------



## Blyen

Part of it is genetics. Catherine is also thin, so lines show up easily on her face. Someone with more body fat will probably have less wrinkles. 
Anyway, I have a feeling we kinda forgot how women naturally look without surgical help, when they start to age. I'm about to turn 35,and while I don't have forehead lines, I'm getting a little wrinkly around my eyes, and I have no children, I'm nowhere near as thin as she is, and I'm not under a fraction of the pressure and scrutiny she has endured for the past 10,15 years. 
So yeah, she might have a few lines, but she looks great and natural to me, much better than if she was botoxed to the point of having no other expression than a surprised one.


----------



## zen1965

To be fair though, any post in this thread that is not praising the Cambridges to the skies and back gets immediately shreddered. Rather silly IMHO.


----------



## bag-princess

zen1965 said:


> To be fair though, any post in this thread that is not praising the Cambridges to the skies and back gets immediately shreddered. Rather silly IMHO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

beautymagpie said:


> Also, you can't really manipulate videos. So you can say she looks x, y, z in photos but I organise shoots for a living. Photos can reflect well or badly, depending on the light sometimes. Other times it depends on make up etc.
> 
> Videos however don't really lie as far as how a person looks by and large and not in the form you can see the Royals doing atm, and especially not these days if mobile phones etc are anything to go by. I got a new phone last week with an HD camera. I will not be using that in selfie form any time soon!!! So you can say she looks tired etc, but really look at the videos and compare.
> 
> When you do that, you see that one's a photo issue, not a person issue, if you're saying there's an issue at all.



is this why we don’t see videos of Khloe?


----------



## Sharont2305

Blyen said:


> Part of it is genetics. Catherine is also thin, so lines show up easily on her face. Someone with more body fat will probably have less wrinkles.
> Anyway, I have a feeling we kinda forgot how women naturally look without surgical help, when they start to age. I'm about to turn 35,and while I don't have forehead lines, I'm getting a little wrinkly around my eyes, and I have no children, I'm nowhere near as thin as she is, and I'm not under a fraction of the pressure and scrutiny she has endured for the past 10,15 years.
> So yeah, she might have a few lines, but she looks great and natural to me, much better than if she was botoxed to the point of having no other expression than a surprised one.


I agree with you about how we may have forgotten what a 38 year old woman should look like without "help" I do think genes are part of it too. 
Kinda off topic, but after watching the BBC programme about Monaco I went to look at pictures of Grace Kelly. I was shocked that she was only 52 when she died, I really thought she was older than that. She did look slightly older.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Anybody attacks other people's appearance has no credibility to me IMHO! I said this before and I will say it again. Comment on people's conduct, action is OK but picking on someone's (especially natural) look is below the belt! I would love to see these people's own photos being published and criticised for no good reason, see how they like it!


----------



## sdkitty

zen1965 said:


> To be fair though, any post in this thread that is not praising the Cambridges to the skies and back gets immediately shreddered. Rather silly IMHO.


maybe so but I think it's not because we are stans...more that they really don't do anything that deserves much criticism....speaking for myself, I'm no stan.  I don't even open the videos that are posted here.


----------



## Sharont2305

chicinthecity777 said:


> Anybody attacks other people's appearance has no credibility to me IMHO! I said this before and I will say it again. Comment on people's conduct, action is OK but picking on someone's (especially natural) look is below the belt! I would love to see these people's own photos being published and criticised for no good reason, see how they like it!


Exactly


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sharont2305 said:


> I agree with you about how we may have forgotten what a 38 year old woman should look like without "help" I do think genes are part of it too.
> Kinda off topic, but after watching the *BBC programme about Monaco* I went to look at pictures of Grace Kelly. I was shocked that she was only 52 when she died, I really thought she was older than that. She did look slightly older.


We just watched it as well! Really interesting! We were last there in May last year. Makes me want to go back again!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am no fan of the royals in general but I think Kate looks good! Not stunning but very good. I'd rather see her a little bit lined face than some frozen faces which are botoxed to death, (literally)!


----------



## bisousx

beautymagpie said:


> Also, you can't really manipulate videos. So you can say she looks x, y, z in photos but I organise shoots for a living. Photos can reflect well or badly, depending on the light sometimes. Other times it depends on make up etc.
> 
> Videos however don't really lie as far as how a person looks by and large and not in the form you can see the Royals doing atm, and especially not these days if mobile phones etc are anything to go by. I got a new phone last week with an HD camera. I will not be using that in selfie form any time soon!!! So you can say she looks tired etc, but really look at the videos and compare.
> 
> When you do that, you see that one's a photo issue, not a person issue, if you're saying there's an issue at all.



Not trying to go off topic here but yes nowadays Chinese video apps can alter faces and bodies in motion, and plenty of specific fine tuning options while we’re at it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bisousx said:


> Not trying to go off topic here but yes nowadays Chinese video apps can alter faces and bodies in motion, and plenty of specific fine tuning options while we’re at it.


No need for Chinese app, my Samsung phone camera have those filters built in! Very few photos we see on social media are unfiltered.


----------



## Annawakes

Who hasn’t aged?  I think she looks natural, healthy, and most importantly, she looks happy.  
I too am glad her face doesn’t look tight and stretched from endless Botox and PS.  Good for her!


----------



## bag-mania

Some women get forehead creases at a younger age than others. It's mainly due to your expressions, raising your eyebrows for instance. Sooner or later we all get 'em (unless you pay for the injections).


----------



## beautymagpie

bisousx said:


> Not trying to go off topic here but yes nowadays Chinese video apps can alter faces and bodies in motion, and plenty of specific fine tuning options while we’re at it.



True, but that’s not the kind of videos the royals are doing (zoom, video calls ins or press videoing appearances), which was the point of reference I was making really between real time photos vs videos.

When Kate or William turn up with dog ears or a dog’s nose plastered on, well, manipulation will be obvious


----------



## beautymagpie

bag-mania said:


> Some women get forehead creases at a younger age than others. It's mainly due to your expressions, raising your eyebrows for instance. Sooner or later we all get 'em (unless you pay for the injections).



I definitely have them and I'm the same age or thereabouts as Kate.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

bag-mania said:


> Some women get forehead creases at a younger age than others. It's mainly due to your expressions, raising your eyebrows for instance. Sooner or later we all get 'em (unless you pay for the injections).


Smiling ,living!!! She looks.fab!!!


----------



## green.bee

Annawakes said:


> Who hasn’t aged?  I think she looks natural, healthy, and most importantly, she looks happy.
> I too am glad her face doesn’t look tight and stretched from endless Botox and PS.  Good for her!



she does look happy


----------



## MCF

Why Kate Middleton 'Is a Bit Like Prince Philip'
					

Part of Kate Middleton's strength as future Queen lies in her partnership with husband Prince William.




					people.com
				




Sorry, I don't know how to properly post articles. I'll learn soon.  I was reading this and it was going on about how Kate knows her place and will never outshine William much like Prince Albert never outshone Queen Elizabeth.  I think that is flat out wrong.  She always outshines William.  And I think that works.  I know more about her projects and see her more out and about than William. This article seemed a little odd to me.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

MCF said:


> Why Kate Middleton 'Is a Bit Like Prince Philip'
> 
> 
> Part of Kate Middleton's strength as future Queen lies in her partnership with husband Prince William.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to properly post articles. I'll learn soon.  I was reading this and it was going on about how Kate knows her place and will never outshine William much like Prince Albert never outshone Queen Elizabeth.  I think that is flat out wrong.  She always outshines William.  And I think that works.  I know more about her projects and see her more out and about than William. This article seemed a little odd to me.



I do think they mean she won't talk over him, push him aside to flirt with the camera etc. Doesn't mean she lives in hiding.


----------



## zen1965

IMHO Kate is nothing like Prince Philip. Stupid headline.
When on public duty he was never shy to put his foot in. And he has a raucous sense of humour. I haven't noticed either in Kate's public persona.
Well, maybe People.com aimed at emphasising that neither has an independant profile...


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## youngster

I love that picture of her but I was thinking, Kate, where are your gardening gloves!  Princess Diana's fabulous ring is going to need a good cleaning lol.


----------



## Sharont2305

I do love her hair straight


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

I like how she linked her engagement from last week to this by buying the flowers from the garden center to plant at the hospice.


----------



## VickyB

Love these pics!

Her hair is naturally very wavy/curly. Remember those pics of her walking on a beach  in a blue bikini when she was pregnant with George?


----------



## limom

Chloe302225 said:


>



Bakeries were not considered essential in the UK?


----------



## chicinthecity777

limom said:


> Bakeries were not considered essential in the UK?


It's says in the description, it has impacted them due to 80% of their whole sale customers have to close, e.g. the likes of cafes and restaurants etc.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lalame

I have to admit I’ve also noticed Kate was visibly ageing more than I expected for a woman of her age. I agree though I’d much rather see her natural than without a single line at 38. She looks very real (well for a supermodel anyway haha), which I appreciate.


----------



## carebearz

Personally I think women who are thin tend to age faster? Victoria Beckham as well. They seem to look older than their age.


----------



## limom

Does she smoke and tan?
That would explain her wrinkles, too.


----------



## sdkitty

carebearz said:


> Personally I think women who are thin tend to age faster? Victoria Beckham as well. They seem to look older than their age.


even more so I think when you lose weight after a certain age.  A woman I worked with years ago (in her forties as I recall) lost a substantial amount of weight and her face sagged big time.  Doesn't happen to everyone but in her case it was bad.


----------



## mrsinsyder

They can’t keep their lies straight.


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> They can’t keep their lies straight.
> View attachment 4779058


boo hoo


----------



## youngster

lalame said:


> I have to admit I’ve also noticed Kate was visibly ageing more than I expected for a woman of her age. I agree though I’d much rather see her natural than without a single line at 38. She looks very real (well for a supermodel anyway haha), which I appreciate.



I have to think that the last year has been really stressful for her, as it has been for all of us, plus she has the rift between Harry and Will and, of course, all the Meghan drama to deal with on a daily basis.  It's gotta be hard. 

It was also some actress that said, at a certain age, you have to choose between your face or your butt!  LOL!  Stay thin and it will show up as extra lines in your face.  Keep a few extra pounds on and you won't look as good in clothes.  The camera is also really unforgiving, especially if the lighting is poor. It's only a moment, frozen too. If you were to speak with her in person, you probably would not at all notice tiny lines or wrinkles.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Annawakes

I think she looked pretty tan in the gardening pictures.  Maybe she’s been out getting more sun with the kids while staying home.  I think it’s the most tan I’ve ever seen her.


----------



## kemilia

youngster said:


> I have to think that the last year has been really stressful for her, as it has been for all of us, plus she has the rift between Harry and Will and, of course, all the Meghan drama to deal with on a daily basis.  It's gotta be hard.
> 
> It was also some actress that said, at a certain age, you have to choose between your face or your butt!  LOL!  Stay thin and it will show up as extra lines in your face.  Keep a few extra pounds on and you won't look as good in clothes.  The camera is also really unforgiving, especially if the lighting is poor. It's only a moment, frozen too. If you were to speak with her in person, you probably would not at all notice tiny lines or wrinkles.


I think it was Zsa Zsa Gabor that said that (she chose the butt).


----------



## Stansy

youngster said:


> I have to think that the last year has been really stressful for her, as it has been for all of us, plus she has the rift between Harry and Will and, of course, all the Meghan drama to deal with on a daily basis.  It's gotta be hard.
> 
> It was also some actress that said, at a certain age, you have to choose between your face or your butt!  LOL!  Stay thin and it will show up as extra lines in your face.  Keep a few extra pounds on and you won't look as good in clothes.  The camera is also really unforgiving, especially if the lighting is poor. It's only a moment, frozen too. If you were to speak with her in person, you probably would not at all notice tiny lines or wrinkles.



originally it was said by Coco Chanel.


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> boo hoo


Whoops I posted in the wrong thread. I really dislike the new TPF lol


----------



## Bastetan

lalame said:


> I have to admit I’ve also noticed Kate was visibly ageing more than I expected for a woman of her age. I agree though I’d much rather see her natural than without a single line at 38. She looks very real (well for a supermodel anyway haha), which I appreciate.


I agree with you. Women who smile age beautifully.


----------



## lalame

youngster said:


> I have to think that the last year has been really stressful for her, as it has been for all of us, plus she has the rift between Harry and Will and, of course, all the Meghan drama to deal with on a daily basis.  It's gotta be hard.
> 
> It was also some actress that said, at a certain age, you have to choose between your face or your butt!  LOL!  Stay thin and it will show up as extra lines in your face.  Keep a few extra pounds on and you won't look as good in clothes.  The camera is also really unforgiving, especially if the lighting is poor. It's only a moment, frozen too. If you were to speak with her in person, you probably would not at all notice tiny lines or wrinkles.



I have heard this saying too lol. Quite a conundrum.

Yeah, I totally don't think it's a big deal that she shows some wrinkles here or there. It's understandable. Frankly, not sure how any mom of 3 manages to be thin, have good skin, have good style, make all their appointments, and be a nice person at the end of the day - even with a lot of help.


----------



## duna

I don't find her face has aged particularly, to me it looks normal. My DDs are her age , one has 4 kids the other 2, the one with 4 kids looks younger than the one with 2 . It mainly depends on genes, if one has good genes then your face shows less signs of ageing. I'm 60 and I have very few wrinkles (no, no procedures whatsoever!) I had 4 kids in my 20's and am the same weight as I was before having kids. I've always gone to bed early, no cigarettes and no suntanning in the past 30 years. My mother was the same, she died age 88 and had very few wrinkles. As I said I think genes and a healthy life is what makes the difference.


----------



## CarryOn2020

@duna 
Agree 100%. Here’s a look back at dear Kate. She hasn’t changed _that_ much. I do believe Kate, Carole and Pippa have the kind of skin that does indeed age quickly with increased sun exposure. Diana had the same issue. The dermatologists are correct - sunning is aging.








						Look Back at 10 Years of Kate Middleton
					

We've seen so much of Kate Middleton in the past 10 years. Since 2005, we've followed the Duchess of Cambridge through adorable moments with Will, the times




					www.popsugar.com


----------



## Bag*Snob

Love this look from the PopSugar link.


----------



## bellecate

CarryOn2020 said:


> @duna
> Agree 100%. Here’s a look back at dear Kate. She hasn’t changed _that_ much. I do believe Kate, Carole and Pippa have the kind of skin that does indeed age quickly with increased sun exposure. Diana had the same issue. The dermatologists are correct - sunning is aging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Back at 10 Years of Kate Middleton
> 
> 
> We've seen so much of Kate Middleton in the past 10 years. Since 2005, we've followed the Duchess of Cambridge through adorable moments with Will, the times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.popsugar.com



I love how her smiles and laughter are so authentic. Makes me smile in response.


----------



## Lounorada

Bag*Snob said:


> Love this look from the PopSugar link.


That lavender/blue colour is gorgeous on her.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate has blossomed so much these last few months -she is so at ease on social media  and so full of grace the Queen must be so relieved she can now relax knowing her family can fill in for her as she would wish rather than some awful embarrassing media circus


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

I don’t think I’ve ever seen her with that color hair before.  It’s lighter than normal isn’t it?  I think I prefer the darker hues but it is summertime.


----------



## Chloe302225

Annawakes said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever seen her with that color hair before.  It’s lighter than normal isn’t it?  I think I prefer the darker hues but it is summertime.



She hasn't been this light for a while but she does tend to go a bit lighter in the summer.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge is due to give an interview on BBC Breakfast to talk more in this new project and the Royal Foundation commitment to the long term roll out of this intiative and possible expansion.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## ccbaggirl89

I love the polka dot dress. And the hair, of course. She looks great.


----------



## Sharont2305

I've just seen the interview on BBC Breakfast and one thing that comes across is that she cares and has researched all this, as I'm sure she does with everything she's involved in. She doesn't put her name to anything because it's trendy, she's genuinely passionate about this subject. 
She looked fantastic too.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Another great interview from Catherine so natural and so engaging she is so much more at ease


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Now that we've had another royal wedding: can I just say how much I loved Kate's 2nd wedding dress? So effortlessly chic.


----------



## limom

That bolero looks itchy


----------



## Sharont2305

7 tomorrow


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

OMG  He is such a beautiful child, the perfect mix of his mom and dad. I can't believe he is 7 already, time flies so fast! Happy Birthday to George!


----------



## bisousx

Adorable little man


----------



## Staci_W

Lounorada said:


> OMG  He is such a beautiful child, the perfect mix of his mom and dad. I can't believe he is 7 already, time flies so fast! Happy Birthday to George!


It does seem really fast. It seems like they just got married.


----------



## Jayne1

He looks like Charles Spencer to me.


----------



## Luvbolide

Wow - George no longer looks like a little kid, more like a boy - hope that makes sense.  To me, when kids lose their baby teeth they look so much older.  He is definitely a cutie and his mom is a great photographer - I am glad that they share pix of the kids from time to time.


----------



## Sharont2305

Looking through some posts on insta and found this picture. The woman I've circled looks very much like Catherine, or am I going mad? She must have been "someone" to be sitting behind the Prime Minister and her husband.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MCF

Anyone know what kind of camera Kate uses?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

A few articles about the podcast.


Prince William says homeschooling has tested his patience and maths https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-short.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


Prince William once bought Kate Middleton a pair of binoculars https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...c-gift.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## Lounorada

MCF said:


> Anyone know what kind of camera Kate uses?


Good question and I bet if she told everyone which one she does use, it would probably sell out in most places!


----------



## MCF

Lounorada said:


> Good question and I bet if she told everyone which one she does use, it would probably sell out in most places!


I agree. Maybe that's why she hasn't said. She doesn't want to look like she's promoting a product by saying its name. While if there was a photograph of her with it we could probably figure out what kind it is.


----------



## beautymagpie

Apparently its a discontinued Canon.

"A spokesperson for Canon confirmed to Prima that the Duchess of Cambridge uses the Canon Powershot G12. Sadly, this model was discontinued by the camera brand but if you're looking to take royal-worthy photos of your family using the exact camera Kate loves, you can still find used Powershot G12s on Amazon."









						This is the camera the Duchess of Cambridge uses to take family photos
					

Kate uses it to capture official birthday portraits of her children




					www.prima.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is that a manual or automatic?


----------



## beautymagpie

lanasyogamama said:


> Is that a manual or automatic?



Manual I think.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William whisks family away to holiday spot on Isles of Scilly https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...Scilly.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William enjoys a nostalgic family break to tiny Scilly island https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Diana.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4807186
> 
> 
> Prince William enjoys a nostalgic family break to tiny Scilly island https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-Diana.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


That island and the house they stayed in look so beautiful  Lucky them!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate went oop North yesterday to Sheffield one of the worse covid affected areas in England near me she and her pretty mask are over todays ptess


----------



## elvisfan4life

More


----------



## elvisfan4life

More


----------



## elvisfan4life

The rest


----------



## elvisfan4life

All the papers have Kate on the front page


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton and Prince William visit arcade in Barry Island https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-Wales.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

I'm not British but looks like she's doing a great job to me


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## duna

sdkitty said:


> I'm not British but looks like she's doing a great job to me



I'm British although I live abroad, and I remember not liking Kate much at first, with all the talk about the Middletons being social climbers and all that..... But I have to say that the more time goes by the more I like her, and I think a lot of people, Brits and non Brits, really appreciate the work she does, what a devoted mother and support to William that she is, and in general what a huge asset to the British Monarchy. She'll make a wonderful Queen to be sure!!


----------



## zen1965

They wear masks (finally) - hooray.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4810405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810407
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810408





Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4810479
> View attachment 4810480


Even though it's not something I would wear myself, I do love this dress. It's so pretty, the fit is impeccable and it looks great on her!


----------



## elvisfan4life

zen1965 said:


> They wear masks (finally) - hooray.


They are following the law in the UK to.the letter as we would expect it is irrelevant what you do elsewhere


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>



How wonderful that they followed up.the call with a visit in person I love how Will is engaged and.leaning  forward aware that the elderly struggle to.hear


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wales has  been hard hit by the virus I'm not sure i.Would brave a trip there hats off to them


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> Wales has  been hard hit by the virus I'm not sure i.Would brave a trip there hats off to them


Tell that to the thousands flocking here blocking our roads for wanting to climb a mountain, lol


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## A1aGypsy

*cough*


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am not a fan of that dress but I have seen creations from Dior that are much much more like old curtains!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Tell that to the thousands flocking here blocking our roads for wanting to climb a mountain, lol


We have idiots in the peak district too -morons!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>



Will try to find the video of the old.lady telling Wills he was bloody s##t as a bingo caller !! Hilarious!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

William and Kate are told they did a 'b***y s****y job' at Bingo
					

William and Kate were visiting Shire Hall Care Home in Cardiff today, three months after speaking to staff and residents via video link and calling out Bingo numbers.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## bag-mania

Chloe302225 said:


>




Ha! I love the photo of William and Kate playing the claw machine. My husband and I will stop and do that when we pass by one.


----------



## bag-mania

Kate likes her floral prints. I think in most cases she looks good in them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I thjnk the dresses are sensible practical and appropriate to cover anything she might be asked.to.do - she.is not.a.clothes horse and.has.learnt.not to.wear short flippy skirts that blow up revealing her legs.and underwear like.in.the.past lol


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

OT, but does anyone know why I cannot see any of the pics posted on this thread? Sometimes I can when someone quoted them, but otherwise, just big empty postings for me :/


----------



## chicinthecity777

QueenofWrapDress said:


> OT, but does anyone know why I cannot see any of the pics posted on this thread? Sometimes I can when someone quoted them, but otherwise, just big empty postings for me :/


Probably because they are IG posts and if you are viewing them on a device isn't set up with IG then you might not be able to see them. I am only guessing...


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Mhhh. I'm on my laptop most of the time.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I didn't realize her brother James raised and loved dogs so much. I suppose he gave them Lupo since their family dog looks the same as his.


----------



## lalame

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I didn't realize her brother James raised and loved dogs so much. I suppose he gave them Lupo since their family dog looks the same as his.
> View attachment 4818292


I've been seeing him more and more in the media... was he always well-known/famous in the UK? I think he and his wife are totally adorable and seem like very authentic people. Also love the dog angle... actually I'm surprised there hasn't been more about MM and James bonding over this shared passion. Though the comparison wouldn't really, erm, reflect well on her given her history.


----------



## Chloe302225

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I didn't realize her brother James raised and loved dogs so much. I suppose he gave them Lupo since their family dog looks the same as his.
> View attachment 4818292



Yes Lupo was a wedding gift.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

James is engaged, not married, yet.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

He also has suffered from depression and credits his dogs with helping him cope.  At least one of his dogs is a certified therapy animal that makes visits.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Cavalier Girl said:


> James is engaged, not married, yet.


I think they were supposed to have got married this past few months but obviously due to Covid they weren't able to


----------



## sdkitty

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I didn't realize her brother James raised and loved dogs so much. I suppose he gave them Lupo since their family dog looks the same as his.
> View attachment 4818292


good looking couple and love the doggies


----------



## CarryOn2020

Now I see where George gets his sense of fun 
Apologies if already posted.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate's brother had some failed businesses making candy he hasn't done a lot in life


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Ugh I've tried everything. Made a point to log into Instagram on my laptop, cleared cookies and cache, logged in again to TPF, and I still cannot see pictures in this thread :/


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Ugh I've tried everything. Made a point to log into Instagram on my laptop, cleared cookies and cache, logged in again to TPF, and I still cannot see pictures in this thread :/


Are you on your phone or computer? Did you ask on the feedback thread?


----------



## Annawakes

Chloe302225 said:


>



This is adorable!


----------



## Lounorada

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Ugh I've tried everything. Made a point to log into Instagram on my laptop, cleared cookies and cache, logged in again to TPF, and I still cannot see pictures in this thread :/


Have you tried checking any ad/pop-up blocker you might have enabled? Could be the internet browser you're using to view the forum?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Lounorada said:


> Have you tried checking any ad/pop-up blocker you might have enabled? Could be the internet browser you're using to view the forum?



I have, I updated Adobe, I checked permissions. Everything is like it should be (and my browser is the newest version of Firefox). It is so annoying.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

It works with Microsoft Edge I just found out. Just...why.


----------



## threadbender

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I have, I updated Adobe, I checked permissions. Everything is like it should be (and my browser is the newest version of Firefox). It is so annoying.


I always have problems cuz of Adobe. No clue why. But, yes, any time I have a problem accessing anything in Firefox, it seems fine in Chrome or Edge. Go figure.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


>



“And his brother” is cracking me up.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> “And his brother” is cracking me up.



I didn't even realize at first. Some people are masters at quiet shade.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I also read up on little Tony's story and now I'm crying. I hope Karma runs over these people with a train or something.


----------



## maryg1

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I also read up on little Tony's story and now I'm crying. I hope Karma runs over these people with a train or something.


What happened to this little guy?


----------



## Lounorada

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I also read up on little Tony's story and now I'm crying. I hope Karma runs over these people with a train or something.


Your post made me go and look into what happened to Tony and OMG this poor little guy  to have that happen to him and then for those monsters to only be sentenced to 10 years in prison? Not enough. They should be locked away for life and have the key thrown away. Fantastic that he has a loving family around him now giving him the best life possible


----------



## Lounorada

maryg1 said:


> What happened to this little guy?











						Amputee baby Tony Hudgell 'failed by system'
					

Tony Hudgell was injured so badly as a five-week-old baby he had to have both legs amputated.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## maryg1

Lounorada said:


> Amputee baby Tony Hudgell 'failed by system'
> 
> 
> Tony Hudgell was injured so badly as a five-week-old baby he had to have both legs amputated.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


I don’t think I can read the whole article.
Human wickedness never fails to amaze me.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Lounorada said:


> Amputee baby Tony Hudgell 'failed by system'
> 
> 
> Tony Hudgell was injured so badly as a five-week-old baby he had to have both legs amputated.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com



Neglect my a*s (as the article says).

TRIGGER WARNING CHILD ABUSE:

When he was admitted to the hospital at 41 days he had been beaten up so badly he had barely a bone in his body that was not broken (multiply fractures in all limbs and blunt trauma to his face) - and doctors say the baby had suffered these injuries around 10 days before finally being admitted to the hospital, so they left im like this for nearly two weeks. They only brought him in after he was unconcious and had developed sepsis from the untreated fractures, resulting in the amputation of his legs. He has mobility issues in one wrist, is deaf in one ear, and it's by sheer miracle he did survive.


----------



## sdkitty

maryg1 said:


> I don’t think I can read the whole article.
> Human wickedness never fails to amaze me.


I can't read it right now....agree, people are the worst


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Neglect my a*s (as the article says).
> 
> TRIGGER WARNING CHILD ABUSE:
> 
> When he was admitted to the hospital at 41 days he had been beaten up so badly he had barely a bone in his body that was not broken (multiply fractures in all limbs and blunt trauma to his face) - and doctors say the baby had suffered these injuries around 10 days before finally being admitted to the hospital, so they left im like this for nearly two weeks. They only brought him in after he was unconcious and had developed sepsis from the untreated fractures, resulting in the amputation of his legs. He has mobility issues in one wrist, is deaf in one ear, and it's by sheer miracle he did survive.


beyond tragic - what monsters


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Your post made me go and look into what happened to Tony and OMG this poor little guy  to have that happen to him and then for those monsters to only be sentenced to 10 years in prison? Not enough. They should be locked away for life and have the key thrown away. Fantastic that he has a loving family around him now giving him the best life possible


locking up is too good for them - unless they are locked in a dark cave with no food.


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> locking up is too good for them - unless they are locked in a dark cave with no food.


actually starving to death is also too good for them


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton praises 'extraordinary' submissions photography contest https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...roject.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## Chloe302225

Queen 'finally sees Prince William, Kate Middleton and their children' https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-March.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lounorada said:


> Your post made me go and look into what happened to Tony and OMG this poor little guy  to have that happen to him and then for those monsters to only be sentenced to 10 years in prison? Not enough. They should be locked away for life and have the key thrown away. Fantastic that he has a loving family around him now giving him the best life possible


I can tell you that I am ashamed of our legal system in this country! A lot of the times I think the judges were on criminals' side!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate Middleton praises 'extraordinary' submissions photography contest https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...roject.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead





Okay, picky, picky, picky - I can’t help it.  This refers to Kate as “the mom of one”!  Oooops!


----------



## Chloe302225

The link to the full article:





__





						Kate's Mentally Healthy Schools Pays Off - Royal Corner - The Rumble Online - Opinions, Movies, Travel, Tech, Books and so much more!
					

Welcome to The Rumble Online, featuring all the latest Opinions, Movies, Travel, Tech, Books and so much more!



					therumbleonline.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I've been wanting to go to London for ages, it's only a 90 mins flight. But of course I'm not going while Corona is still running wild *sigh*


----------



## sdkitty

anyone have any idea why Huffpost, an American news site, would be publicizing Pippa?  she did get attention here at the time of Kate's wedding but since then I don't think we yanks are much interested in her









						Pippa Middleton's Style Evolution Through The Years
					

The Duchess of Cambridge's little sister has made headlines with her fashion choices.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lalame

sdkitty said:


> anyone have any idea why Huffpost, an American news site, would be publicizing Pippa?  she did get attention here at the time of Kate's wedding but since then I don't think we yanks are much interested in her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippa Middleton's Style Evolution Through The Years
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge's little sister has made headlines with her fashion choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com



I've seen her covered a few times here and had the same thought! I don't get the fascination with her at all. She seems like a normal person. But you know, when you're wealthy and connected, you somehow become a household name one way or another.


----------



## bag-princess

i thought this was very interesting:










						Queen Elizabeth is opening up her private estate as a drive-in theater this fall
					

The public will be able to watch movies at Sandringham, the queen's private country estate.




					www.wapt.com
				











						Sandringham
					






					sandringhamestate.co.uk


----------



## bag-princess

weird!   










						A Woman's Body Was Found on the Grounds of Kate and William's Home
					

Police have yet to identify the woman.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> weird!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Woman's Body Was Found on the Grounds of Kate and William's Home
> 
> 
> Police have yet to identify the woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


that's strange


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "Today, The Duke visited Belfast to mark Emergency Services Day #999Day - more to come!"
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "Today, The Duke visited Belfast to mark Emergency Services Day #999Day - more to come!". Follow their account to see 2585 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Can't wait to see, I have a thing for photography, especially documentary style.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Here they are:

https://www.npg.org.uk/hold-still/


----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: Hold Still
					

Discover ‘Hold Still’ - a community photography project spearheaded by the UK people. Launched by The Duchess of Cambridge and in collaboration with @NationalPortraitGallery, we asked you to help capture the spirit, mood, the hopes and the fears of the UK as it dealt with the Coronavirus outbreak.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm only 20 pictures in as I want to read the stories as well, but man do some of these tug at the heartstrings.


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


> The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: Hold Still
> 
> 
> Discover ‘Hold Still’ - a community photography project spearheaded by the UK people. Launched by The Duchess of Cambridge and in collaboration with @NationalPortraitGallery, we asked you to help capture the spirit, mood, the hopes and the fears of the UK as it dealt with the Coronavirus outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



These are so moving and well done.


----------



## lulu212121

Great project! It is nice that so many contributed.


----------



## Chloe302225

❤❤❤


----------



## maryg1

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm only 20 pictures in as I want to read the stories as well, but man do some of these tug at the heartstrings.


Really...I know I will cry at some point.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


>




It reminds me of the famous phrase by Churchill  "Never was so much owed by so many to so few". It gives me goose bumps even now.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "A visit to one of London's most iconic bagel shops to see behind the scenes! @beigel_bake was forced to reduce their opening hours during the pandemic but is back to 24hrs and continuing to support thei
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "A visit to one of London's most iconic bagel shops to see behind the scenes! @beigel_bake was forced to reduce their opening hours during the pandemic but is back to 24hrs and continuing to support their local community ". Follow...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225

I


----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "A visit to one of London's most iconic bagel shops to see behind the scenes! @beigel_bake was forced to reduce their opening hours during the pandemic but is back to 24hrs and continuing to support thei
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "A visit to one of London's most iconic bagel shops to see behind the scenes! @beigel_bake was forced to reduce their opening hours during the pandemic but is back to 24hrs and continuing to support their local community ". Follow...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225

Scroll across for more pictures.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Louis looks like so much fun.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "The #HoldStill2020 project one week on! Visit the link in our bio to see all the images and read the stories behind the nation's experience of life during the lockdown."
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "The #HoldStill2020 project one week on! Visit the link in our bio to see all the images and read the stories behind the nation's experience of life during the lockdown.". Follow their account to see 2528 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>



These volunteers are truly doing God's work. A huge thank you to W&K for highlighting these angels!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



I do like her trousers


----------



## duna

I like the little chain she has round her neck with the 3 little medals, I bet it's the kids' names or something like that. I have my kids' names on medals on a bracelet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is so lucky with those narrow hips.


----------



## lalame

It looks quite unusual these days to see people talking without masks or socially distancing like this. Are things back to "normal" in the UK?


----------



## doni

lanasyogamama said:


> She is so lucky with those narrow hips.


Really? I have very narrow hips, just like her, and so much wish they were wider and to have slightly more of an hourglass shape.
It is okay as long as you are young and very thin, which I have always been. As you age, a little bit of extra weight is good (and kind of unavoidable too  ) to round things up. But if you have no hips to hold it, it goes to your belly and you loose shape so quickly...
So be happy with your hips!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lalame said:


> It looks quite unusual these days to see people talking without masks or socially distancing like this. Are things back to "normal" in the UK?


Masks are not required when you are out doors. Only indoors. You can see they wore masks here:



Mendocino said:


> These volunteers are truly doing God's work. A huge thank you to W&K for highlighting these angels!



Here she's at her own home so no mask is required.



Chloe302225 said:


>




They are following the exact government guidance!


----------



## lanasyogamama

doni said:


> Really? I have very narrow hips, just like her, and so much wish they were wider and to have slightly more of an hourglass shape.
> It is okay as long as you are young and very thin, which I have always been. As you age, a little bit of extra weight is good (and kind of unavoidable too  ) to round things up. But if you have no hips to hold it, it goes to your belly and you loose shape so quickly...
> So be happy with your hips!


You’re right.  I just think Kate has a beautiful figure.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Hips or not, Kate is always dressed flawlessly. I might not always love her outfits (I really did like these pink trousers, though!), but they always fit her impeccably which I admire.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Swoon, W&K&children certainly do bring happiness and joy to us. Love and need this positivity!


----------



## lanasyogamama

The men sitting in each other’s chairs is too cute


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Swoon, W&K&children certainly do bring happiness and joy to us. Love and need this positivity!



I really like the way they parent too...trying to let them have a somewhat normal childhood yet still understanding their special role and giving the world a few pictures now and then (often taken by Kate instead of a bunch of press photographers).


----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


>



George's joy at having a giant shark's tooth is so obvious, and Louis is calmly looking at it and thinking "I will just wait until you put it down somewhere and then ..."

It is a pretty cool thing to have, I've read that the megalodon shark teeth fossils can be found just washed up on beaches sometimes, a lucky few find them.


----------



## sdkitty

doing their jobs with dignity and looking great


----------



## mdcx

Adorable fam.


----------



## sdkitty

from People








						Prince William and Kate Middleton's 3 Kids Meet One of Their Favorite Celebrities
					

Prince William and Kate Middleton have shared two adorable new photos with Prince George, Princess Charlotte, and Prince Louis




					people.com


----------



## gelbergirl

Now I wanna get a closer look at that tooth, Malta wants it back!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## chicinthecity777

Sharont2305 said:


>



Grace is so adorable!

I like it when the video W&K posted isn't really about them. It's about the people who are there doing the work! W&K use their influence to promote the real people, not to promote themselves! That is what this is all about!!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm so sorry dear volunteers, Grace is stealing the show


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## maryg1

Ugh. “Spaghetti bolognaise”.
I now want to look at the recipe. Or maybe I should not


----------



## duna

maryg1 said:


> Ugh. “Spaghetti bolognaise”.
> I now want to look at the recipe. Or maybe I should not



I think we better not.....


----------



## Sharont2305

Oh my word!!!


----------



## doni

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!!!



Adorable


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

OMG how adorable is this, and I'm not even a huge kids' person. Also, this is PR done perfectly. Love.


----------



## maryg1

They’re all cute but Charlotte is by far my favorite!


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!!!



OMG cuteness overload  They're such gorgeous kids. Great video, such a fantastic idea- well done W&K + their team!


----------



## duna

I can't see it....


----------



## Pessie

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!!!



Two things  David Attenborough is a treasure, and somehow it comes as no surprise Charlotte loves spiders


----------



## duna

Pessie said:


> Two things  David Attenborough is a treasure, and somehow it comes as no surprise Charlotte loves spiders



Oh thanks, I don't know what you did but I can see it now!! I agree, DA is great and those 3 are too sweet for words !!


----------



## Pessie

duna said:


> Oh thanks, I don't know what you did but I can see it now!! I agree, DA is great and those 3 are too sweet for words !!


I’m finding tpf very slow today, some attachments uber slow to load


----------



## kemilia

maryg1 said:


> They’re all cute but Charlotte is by far my favorite!


And she likes spiders too! Their parents have done well with them.


----------



## maryg1

kemilia said:


> And she likes spiders too! Their parents have done well with them.


I like little girls that behave like little punks


----------



## Sharont2305

Louis saying amamals, so cute.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I will prefix it to say that I am not a kids person but Louis is super cute!


----------



## Mendocino

maryg1 said:


> They’re all cute but Charlotte is by far my favorite!


My heart just melted! And Santa needs to tuck a copy of "Charlotte's Web" into Charlotte's Christmas stocking this year!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Here's the cover for the cookbook:


----------



## maryg1

duna said:


> I think we better not.....


Duna, I couldn‘t resist
https://www.you.co.uk/prince-william-spaghetti-bolognese/
Girls, if you want to make a real ragù alla bolognese, forget about butter, nutmeg, celery and black pepper.
And ragù doesn’t go with spaghetti or bucatini, really!


----------



## duna

maryg1 said:


> Duna, I couldn‘t resist
> https://www.you.co.uk/prince-william-spaghetti-bolognese/
> Girls, if you want to make a real ragù alla bolognese, forget about butter, nutmeg, celery and black pepper.
> And ragù doesn’t go with spaghetti or bucatini, really!



Actually I've seen worst recipes for ragù.....


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Here's the cover for the cookbook:


Huh, they managed to not put their pic on the cover.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> Huh, they managed to not put their pic on the cover.



Indeed! Honestly the Cambridges are the winners of the current mess, they are doing just about everything right and I am finding myself becoming a huge fan of both of them. Or should I say the five of them


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW I'm considering getting the cookbook as the mix of contributors is quite interesting.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> BTW I'm considering getting the cookbook as the mix of contributors is quite interesting.


Me too, there was a supplement inside the You magazine in the Mail on Sunday today with a few of the recipes, they looked nice.


----------



## sdkitty

maryg1 said:


> They’re all cute but Charlotte is by far my favorite!


I know - that Charlotte is just adorable.  Hope she stays that way.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Mendocino

I found this snippet from William's documentary especially endearing. Prince William: A Planet for Us All


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

More pictures of the Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## Sol Ryan

Sharont2305 said:


> More pictures of the Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> View attachment 4869984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869988



Gods I’m jealous of her hair...


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sol Ryan said:


> Gods I’m jealous of her hair...


It’s the tiny waist for me.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


>



Oh, I love that coat!


----------



## CarryOn2020

She doesn’t really age, even after 3 kids. What is her secret?


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> She doesn’t really age, even after 3 kids. What is her secret?



I think her face has aged in a normal, nice way, but her body hasn’t at al!!


----------



## Annawakes

She must exercise a lot, and eat right.  I like it when she wears pants. Trousers.


----------



## hb925

Wow, I'm really liking all of her outfits recently.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## duna

She looks great in trousers, and I like her coat. Also from the close up of the little medals round her neck they have the kids' initials, lovely!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I recently re-watched their engagement interview. She has come such a long way. William was already a seasoned speaker at this point but she seemed nervous and not used to the attention. Look how much at ease she is now!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


>



I've said it before but I think it bears repeating - he got the perfect wife


----------



## Chloe302225

Catherine is wearing a new sapphire necklace possibly made from Diana's jewellery.


----------



## Chloe302225

Double post.


----------



## Chloe302225

Double post.


----------



## Chloe302225

Double post.


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> I've said it before but I think it bears repeating - he got the perfect wife


And I think both of them have been willing to do the hard work to build a foundation for their marriage and their country. At least, that’s how it appears, and I hope they are as happy and competent as they appear.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


>



That hair! It's like a shampoo commercial--incredible.


----------



## lalame

kemilia said:


> That hair! It's like a shampoo commercial--incredible.



It does look incredible but to be fair I'm pretty sure she gets a professional blowout and makeup sesh for all these haha. I miss seeing her canddis out and about (she probably doesn't like it so much).


----------



## lalame

sdkitty said:


> I've said it before but I think it bears repeating - he got the perfect wife


They're also so lucky to have met young and gotten a chance to know each other before being in the limelight. I think it was rough for Kate initially but IMO this is the best case situation for a royal. Diana and Charles did well to allow the boys to grow up as normal as possible.


----------



## sdkitty

lalame said:


> It does look incredible but to be fair I'm pretty sure she gets a professional blowout and makeup sesh for all these haha. I miss seeing her canddis out and about (she probably doesn't like it so much).


I think she has naturally curly (or wavy) hair so yes, I'm sure she has it blown out....it looks pretty - healthy and natural


----------



## chicinthecity777

kemilia said:


> That hair! It's like a shampoo commercial--incredible.


Yes she does have the most gorgeous hair! I noticed this very earlier on when she first appeared on the scene. I would kill for it! Lol!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This was posted over at the other thread by @Chanbal, but I think it fits here perfectly as well:

*RICHARD KAY: Prince William's 'Earthshot' prize proves he's a world away from Prince Harry*

For a brief moment Prince William steps out of his royal role and abandons the instinctive caution that usually colours his pronouncements, to show that his passion for preserving the planet is matched by his pragmatism. 

His intervention with the establishment of an elaborately funded and ambitious Nobel-style international prize to recognise the ideas and technologies that may safeguard all our futures, does not just mark his emergence as a major player on the global environmental stage. 

It also demonstrates that he has grasped the immense influence he exerts. 

And in an instant it serves to dramatically highlight the chasm between his ideas and approach and those of Prince Harry and the Duchess of Sussex. 

While Harry and Meghan have antagonised many with their woke agenda, their hectoring manner and their hypocrisy, William has quietly pursued his ideals with modesty and an easy smile. It has been the same with his response to the Covid-19 pandemic. 

From California, the Sussexes risked compromising the impartiality of the Royal Family with their bizarre claims that the scale of the health crisis had been exaggerated by the media — the media they despise, of course. Contrast that with the actions of William, Kate and their children. 

Week after week during lockdown, they led the nation's response to the selfless courage of the NHS and other key workers as they joined in the clap for carers from the doorstep of their Norfolk home. 

And by allowing the focus to fall as much on George, Charlotte and Louis, they did it with grace and generosity. 

Photographs of George and his sister helping to deliver meals and other supplies to elderly neighbours on the Sandringham estate were not just charming, but a public relations triumph. 

In video calls and on Zoom, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have also demonstrated an instinct for divining the mood of the nation with timely contributions. 

This is a coming of age for Prince William and reflects a maturity, growing confidence and an ability to show leadership on an issue on which his brother's attempts to articulate a stance have been muddled to say the least. (Remember how those lectures from Harry on climate change and global warming coincided with him using private jets?) 

And while William showed a very human side by allowing his children to royally upstage him in their engaging chat with David Attenborough about spiders and monkeys, Harry was triggering another storm — this time about the U.S. election. 

It was once said that when it came to the Queen and Princess Margaret we got the 'right' sister for monarch. 

Many are now amending that pithy observation to argue that when it comes to William and Harry we have the 'right' brother as heir in line to the throne.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Toulouse

Chloe302225 said:


>



Does anyone else find it odd that Charlotte is never shown in jeans or trousers in casual moments outside at home? I understand that they want her in dresses for official events, but it seems a bit much when she’s gardening or running around outside. If the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge want to portray a more relatable image of the Royal Family (an effort at which I think they succeed in many respects), I would think they’d buy the child a pair of jeans! I suppose this is similar to the Royal Family’s aversion to trousers for young boys (George was always in shorts until recently), but it seems a bit old-fashioned that a young girl is only permitted to wear skirts and dresses. (I suppose this could be Charlotte’s own preference but I doubt it.)


----------



## Pessie

Toulouse said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Charlotte is never shown in jeans or trousers in casual moments outside at home? I understand that they want her in dresses for official events, but it seems a bit much when she’s gardening or running around outside. If the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge want to portray a more relatable image of the Royal Family (an effort at which I think they succeed in many respects), I would think they’d buy the child a pair of jeans! I suppose this is similar to the Royal Family’s aversion to trousers for young boys (George was always in shorts until recently), but it seems a bit old-fashioned that a young girl is only permitted to wear skirts and dresses. (I suppose this could be Charlotte’s own preference but I doubt it.)


Prince William’s official birthday photo showed Charlotte in shorts.  There have been other photos.


----------



## sdkitty

Toulouse said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Charlotte is never shown in jeans or trousers in casual moments outside at home? I understand that they want her in dresses for official events, but it seems a bit much when she’s gardening or running around outside. If the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge want to portray a more relatable image of the Royal Family (an effort at which I think they succeed in many respects), I would think they’d buy the child a pair of jeans! I suppose this is similar to the Royal Family’s aversion to trousers for young boys (George was always in shorts until recently), but it seems a bit old-fashioned that a young girl is only permitted to wear skirts and dresses. (I suppose this could be Charlotte’s own preference but I doubt it.)


I doubt they would deny her the choice outside of photo ops if she wanted to wear pants or shorts....Kate doesn't seem like a domineering mom to me
Anyway that child looks adorable in every photo - a real scene stealer


----------



## Sharont2305

She's wearing trousers here


----------



## Annawakes

She’s a real life princess.  Every little girls dream!  I wouldn’t be surprised if she wanted to wear frilly dresses all the time (like my daughter).  I also think Kate probably isn’t too controlling on what she wears.  She always looks happy and comfortable.


----------



## kemilia

Pessie said:


> Prince William’s official birthday photo showed Charlotte in shorts.  There have been other photos.


Yes, she was wearing a really cute pair of overall shorts.


----------



## Pessie

kemilia said:


> Yes, she was wearing a really cute pair of overall shorts.


I’ve not heard that name, we‘d call them dungaree shorts


----------



## Sharont2305

Praise indeed


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Such a great group they have recruited. I am really impressed.


----------



## Chloe302225

Recent stories:

William and Kate become shareholders in companies protecting 'brand' https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-brand.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead

Prince William unveils Earthshot Prize panel https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...hshot-Prize.html?ito=native_share_article-top

Prince William and Kate Middleton give their website a sleek update https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...leek-update.html?ito=native_share_article-top


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Toulouse

Sharont2305 said:


> She's wearing trousers here
> 
> View attachment 4872036


Thanks. I’d forgotten about this one. It’s a pretty rare occurrence, though.


----------



## Toulouse

sdkitty said:


> I doubt they would deny her the choice outside of photo ops if she wanted to wear pants or shorts....Kate doesn't seem like a domineering mom to me
> Anyway that child looks adorable in every photo - a real scene stealer


She’s definitely adorable. No argument there.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> More pictures of the Duchess of Cambridge
> 
> View attachment 4869984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869988



If anyone is interested I found this necklace with the initial engraved medals on Etsy, the store is called SilverBySwan and is in the UK. I've already ordered mine


----------



## maryg1

duna said:


> If anyone is interested I found this necklace with the initial engraved medals on Etsy, the store is called SilverBySwan and is in the UK. I've already ordered mine


Thank you! Going to check it


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

duna said:


> If anyone is interested I found this necklace with the initial engraved medals on Etsy, the store is called SilverBySwan and is in the UK. I've already ordered mine


That's not the shop that Kate's necklace is from. Her recent necklace and earrings are by an Irish designer/brand called 'All The Falling Stars' 








						Personalised Gold Three Layered Disc Necklace - All The Falling Stars
					

14k gold filled personalised necklace with layered discs - three 11mm diameter high shine discs overlayed with 9mm hammered discs - gift boxed  Your chosen initials will be hand stamped in our Galway studio. If you have just one or two initials you would like stamped, ‘&’, star or heart symbols...




					www.allthefallingstars.com
				











						Gold Disc Circle Earrings - All The Falling Stars
					

14k gold filled circles with 9mm hammered discs - gift boxed - Total earring length is 29mm  **PLEASE ENSURE you have read and understood the information regarding postal delays HERE prior to placing an order




					www.allthefallingstars.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## duna

Lounorada said:


> That's not the shop that Kate's necklace is from. Her recent necklace and earrings are by an Irish designer/brand called 'All The Falling Stars'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personalised Gold Three Layered Disc Necklace - All The Falling Stars
> 
> 
> 14k gold filled personalised necklace with layered discs - three 11mm diameter high shine discs overlayed with 9mm hammered discs - gift boxed  Your chosen initials will be hand stamped in our Galway studio. If you have just one or two initials you would like stamped, ‘&’, star or heart symbols...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allthefallingstars.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Disc Circle Earrings - All The Falling Stars
> 
> 
> 14k gold filled circles with 9mm hammered discs - gift boxed - Total earring length is 29mm  **PLEASE ENSURE you have read and understood the information regarding postal delays HERE prior to placing an order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.allthefallingstars.com




I probably didn't make myself clear: I didn't  say that this was the actual shop where Catherine bought hers, I only mentioned her because they are very similar and the shop shows her wearing hers.


----------



## eunaddict

duna said:


> I probably didn't make myself clear: I didn't  say that this was the actual shop where Catherine bought hers, I only mentioned her because they are very similar and the shop shows her wearing hers.



Oof. If they aren't the actual designers of Kate's necklace, using her photo to imply otherwise is intellectually dishonest IMHO.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Maggie Muggins

Chloe302225 said:


>



IMO, this is excellent preparation for their future roles as Prince & Princess of Wales.


----------



## youngster

Toulouse said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Charlotte is never shown in jeans or trousers in casual moments outside at home? I understand that they want her in dresses for official events, but it seems a bit much when she’s gardening or running around outside. If the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge want to portray a more relatable image of the Royal Family (an effort at which I think they succeed in many respects), I would think they’d buy the child a pair of jeans! I suppose this is similar to the Royal Family’s aversion to trousers for young boys (George was always in shorts until recently), but it seems a bit old-fashioned that a young girl is only permitted to wear skirts and dresses. (I suppose this could be Charlotte’s own preference but I doubt it.)



Kids can be very specific about what they want to wear so it could actually be Charlotte's choice. My own daughter was a dress kid too, never wanted to wear trousers/jeans/pants of any kind until she started wanting to wear jeans, maybe around age 9 or so.  Can't recall the exact age. She's in her 20's now so its been awhile. She had other clothes and I'd always give her a choice in the morning and she'd always pick a dress, absolutely all the time. If it was very cold out, she'd put on heavy tights underneath with little boots.   When she started school, she was very happy that her school uniform was a little skirt and sweater.  She'd wear long-ish bike shorts underneath any skirt or dress so she could still play outside and roll around or hang upside down. I think the school required them in fact for all the girls for that reason. So, could be Charlotte's choice.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I felt I deserved a treat and pre-ordered the cookbook. I'll let you know how I - the person who owns well over 250 cookbooks - liked it once it arrives.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## doni

Toulouse said:


> Does anyone else find it odd that Charlotte is never shown in jeans or trousers in casual moments outside at home? I understand that they want her in dresses for official events, but it seems a bit much when she’s gardening or running around outside. If the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge want to portray a more relatable image of the Royal Family (an effort at which I think they succeed in many respects), I would think they’d buy the child a pair of jeans! I suppose this is similar to the Royal Family’s aversion to trousers for young boys (George was always in shorts until recently), but it seems a bit old-fashioned that a young girl is only permitted to wear skirts and dresses. (I suppose this could be Charlotte’s own preference but I doubt it.)



The kids are dressed by the Spanish nanny. Catherine seems to like the vibe she brought in. They mostly wear Spanish brands too. This is exactly how (a certain type of) Spanish kids dress, specially in the North of Spain, where Maria Teresa Turrion comes from. Kids don’t start wearing jeans until after a certain age. Same for long trousers. As I don’t live in Spain, my kids never dressed full-on Spanish style (except when in Spain  ), but still they never wore jeans as toddlers. We understand the fit of jeans is not made or suit a child’s body. Dresses are much more confortable and they are always made without a waist, which gives freedom of movement. As for long trousers, my nephews for example didn’t put a pair on until they were about 7 or so. And until later, they would go to school in short trousers, snow or storm and in the bitter cold. So I totally recognize the way the Cambridge kids dress. They just look Spanish.


----------



## duna

doni said:


> The kids are dressed by the Spanish nanny. Catherine seems to like the vibe she brought in. They mostly wear Spanish brands too. This is exactly how (a certain type of) Spanish kids dress, specially in the North of Spain, where Maria Teresa Turrion comes from. Kids don’t start wearing jeans until after a certain age. Same for long trousers. As I don’t live in Spain, my kids never dressed full-on Spanish style (except when in Spain  ), but still they never wore jeans as toddlers. We understand the fit of jeans is not made or suit a child’s body. Dresses are much more confortable and they are always made without a waist, which gives freedom of movement. *As for long* *trousers, my nephews for example didn’t put a pair on until they were about 7 or so. And until later, they would go to school in short trousers, snow or storm and in the bitter cold*. So I totally recognize the way the Cambridge kids dress. They just look Spanish.



ITA. Not only Spanish, also a lot of French kids dress like that and some Italian ones (aristos mainly). My eldest son wore short trousers until he was about 9/10 years old, in fact he was so used to wearing them all year round that when we went to the country and I would dress his sisters in jeans or other casual trousers, he would refuse to wear them saying long trousers were uncomfortable!


----------



## Chloe302225

Behind-the-scenes.


----------



## maryg1

duna said:


> ITA. Not only Spanish, also a lot of French kids dress like that and some Italian ones (aristos mainly). My eldest son wore short trousers until he was about 9/10 years old, in fact he was so used to wearing them all year round that when we went to the country and I would dress his sisters in jeans or other casual trousers, he would refuse to wear them saying long trousers were uncomfortable!


In winter too?


----------



## chicinthecity777

maryg1 said:


> In winter too?


We see a lot of kids wearing shorts in winter here in England. Our winters have been mild.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks amazing, strong and confident.


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks amazing, strong and confident.



I don’t get dishonest vibes from her, if she has some, she is well trained.   She seems genuine.  Being a royal I’m sure she has to put on a face for the public, she does it welll.


----------



## duna

maryg1 said:


> In winter too?



Yes, all year round!!


----------



## duna

chicinthecity777 said:


> We see a lot of kids wearing shorts in winter here in England. Our winters have been mild.



Yes, I remember when I was a kid in England all the boys at school wore short trousers....and this was in the 70's and winters were pretty cold!!!


----------



## Pessie

duna said:


> Yes, I remember when I was a kid in England all the boys at school wore short trousers.


Same here.  I went to a very traditional school, boys wore shorts and girls wore gymslips till the 3rd year.  We all wore hats.  St Trinians vibes all round


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Yes, all year round!!


Right? Absolutely not out of the ordinary here!


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duchess of Cambridge at the Imperial College London to look at research being done to prevent stillbirths and misscarriages at the start of Baby Loss Awareness Week.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chowlover2

Kate is the very picture of elegance!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

chowlover2 said:


> Kate is the very picture of elegance!



Yes. Do I like all of her outfits? No. Is her style mine? Most of the time not. But I can appreciate how she's found her style and wears (and re-wears) timeless pieces fitted to a t, how her hair is always flawless and how she doesn't need to throw 10000 bucks outfits into everyone's face on a daily basis. Love her.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yes. Do I like all of her outfits? No. Is her style mine? Most of the time not. But I can appreciate how she's found her style and wears (and re-wears) timeless pieces fitted to a t, how her hair is always flawless and how she doesn't need to throw 10000 bucks outfits into everyone's face on a daily basis. Love her.


She has that style that in 20 years time people are not going to look back and say what was she thinking? Especially as in 20 years time these pictures will still be looked back on, unlike our photos which no one will want to see, lol. A timeless elegance.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lanasyogamama

She is so cute! And I love the dog.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Ugh, seeing the Queen out and about with William today sent me in a slight panic mode. We're still basically incarcerating my 92yo grandma with very restricted visitors, and there she is in her pink outfit working during a pandemic.


----------



## Maggie Muggins

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Ugh, seeing the Queen out and about with William today sent me in a slight panic mode. We're still basically incarcerating my 92yo grandma with very restricted visitors, and there she is in her pink outfit working during a pandemic.


She's a workaholic, always has been. She is keeping proper distancing according to British rules. Actually both the Queen and William are keeping proper distancing.


----------



## Annawakes

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 4878185
> View attachment 4878186
> View attachment 4878187
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge at the Imperial College London to look at research being done to prevent stillbirths and misscarriages at the start of Baby Loss Awareness Week.


Even her lab coat looks tailored! 
She doesn’t look like a frump in a borrowed big lab coat.  Which is the kind visitors normally get.  Unless it’s a designer lab coat?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Maggie Muggins said:


> She's a workaholic, always has been. She is keeping proper distancing according to British rules. Actually both the Queen and William are keeping proper distancing.



Yes but I'm invested in these two! (Elizabeth and Philip) I'll be really sad if something happens to them.


----------



## Chloe302225

I love that for her first engagement outside one her palaces in 7 months, she chose to do with William.


----------



## Maggie Muggins

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yes but I'm invested in these two! (Elizabeth and Philip) I'll be really sad if something happens to them.


I understand completely. I'm not a monarchist per se, but I'm a royal watcher (well most of them anyway) and I really respect the Queen for her dedication to her country and family.


----------



## HiromiT

Annawakes said:


> Even her lab coat looks tailored!
> She doesn’t look like a frump in a borrowed big lab coat.  Which is the kind visitors normally get.  Unless it’s a designer lab coat?


Maybe due to covid, they sent her the lab coat so she could wash it before wearing it and she got it tailored too? It really fit her so well!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Queen should of set a better example as should William by wearing a mask. Especially as the UK is now recording a huge upswing in cases.  SMH. 

One rule for them, and another for the plebs is how it looks.

Bad form and not very smart.


----------



## Sol Ryan

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Queen should of set a better example as should William by wearing a mask. Especially as the UK is now recording a huge upswing in cases.  SMH.
> 
> One rule for them, and another for the plebs is how it looks.
> 
> Bad form and not very smart.



Did the rules change? I thought masks weren’t required outdoors?

Edit: hmm, those might just be curtains and not a tent... but according to this they aren’t required to wear masks:

“Face coverings are required by law in certain indoor settings such as on public transport, in shops and places of worship.

The Government recommends wearing a face covering in indoor places where social distancing may be difficult and where the public come into contact with those they do not normally meet.”









						Queen carries out first public royal engagement since before lockdown
					

The Queen is carrying out her first public engagement outside a royal residence in seven months, as she joins the Duke of Cambridge in Salisbury.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Not saying I agree with the lack of masks, but that was what I was able to find about it.


----------



## Sharont2305

Plus, all the people who were at that engagement had been tested. 
I believe it was in a marquee, so technically not indoors.


----------



## Sharont2305

Interesting.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This tour was perfection.


----------



## Chloe302225

JAN MOIR: In the Duchess Olympics, Kate gets the gold https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...e-gets-gold.html?ito=native_share_article-top


----------



## chicinthecity777

I see the face mask marshal is out in force again!  The government guidelines here haven't changed. Mask is not required outdoors. And people can also be exempted from wearing a mask if they have certain health conditions.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

I think Kate is wearing one her shalwar kameez from the Pakistan tour for the video call.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate, Louis, George and one of his friend's from school.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> JAN MOIR: In the Duchess Olympics, Kate gets the gold https://www.dailymail.co.uk/debate/...e-gets-gold.html?ito=native_share_article-top



"To be honest, I used to think that Kate was a bit boring, but have now had to reconsider and reshuffle my pack of royal favourites. In this modern world, amid the turbulence on social media and the clamour to matter, the Duchess of Cambridge manages to care about issues without making the issue about herself.

She pitches an image of intelligent interest in a cause instead of exuding howling self-interest and always hits the right note of raising public awareness instead of grabbing the moral high ground and lecturing the public. Unlike other royals I could mention."

No clue whom she could be talking about


----------



## Maggie Muggins

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Queen should of set a better example as should William by wearing a mask. Especially as the UK is now recording a huge upswing in cases.  SMH.
> *One rule for them, and another for the plebs is how it looks.
> Bad form and not very smart*.


Also bad form to kick ass, when you don't know the rules!!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## duna

The Prime Minister of Pakistan is Imran Khan, ex husband of Jemima Goldsmith both good friends of Diana. He was SOOO good looking in his younger days, hasn't aged well...


----------



## chowlover2

duna said:


> The Prime Minister of Pakistan is Imran Khan, ex husband of Jemima Goldsmith both good friends of Diana. He was SOOO good looking in his younger days, hasn't aged well...


Wasn't he a big deal polo player back in the day?


----------



## Sharont2305

chowlover2 said:


> Wasn't he a big deal polo player back in the day?


No, he was a cricketer.
In the past I've heard two rumours..
Diana's father had an affair with Annabelle Goldsmith which resulted in Jemima (Imrans first wife)
Diana's mother had an affair with Jemimas father which resulted in Diana.
Who knows? But they do look similar.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> No, he was a cricketer.
> In the past I've heard two rumours..
> Diana's father had an affair with Annabelle Goldsmith which resulted in Jemima (Imrans first wife)
> Diana's mother had an affair with Jemimas father which resulted in Diana.
> Who knows? But they do look similar.
> 
> View attachment 4881696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881699



You're right, Jemima does look like Diana.....I don't remember the rumours but, who knows.......


----------



## Mendocino

chowlover2 said:


> Wasn't he a big deal polo player back in the day?


I believe he was a cricket player.


Sharont2305 said:


> No, he was a cricketer.
> In the past I've heard two rumours..
> Diana's father had an affair with Annabelle Goldsmith which resulted in Jemima (Imrans first wife)
> Diana's mother had an affair with Jemimas father which resulted in Diana.
> Who knows? But they do look similar.
> 
> View attachment 4881696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881699


Good Lord, yes! The second group pic with Jemima holding her baby and the fourth one, especially.  I would not discount the possibility that they are related.


----------



## bisousx

Sharont2305 said:


> No, he was a cricketer.
> In the past I've heard two rumours..
> Diana's father had an affair with Annabelle Goldsmith which resulted in Jemima (Imrans first wife)
> Diana's mother had an affair with Jemimas father which resulted in Diana.
> Who knows? But they do look similar.
> 
> View attachment 4881696
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881697
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881698
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881699



Wow, they were an incredibly good looking couple!


----------



## Sharont2305

bisousx said:


> Wow, they were an incredibly good looking couple!


They certainly were, she was 21 when they got married (3rd pic) and there was a 22 year age gap.


----------



## sdkitty

does anyone think William is growing into his looks?  he was so pretty as a boy (very handsome at the time of diana's death).  his hair loss took a lot away from his looks but I think as he matures and his face continues to lose softness, he looks a bit better. sorry to be superficial but...


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> does anyone think William is growing into his looks?  he was so pretty as a boy (very handsome at the time of diana's death).  his hair loss took a lot away from his looks but I think as he matures and his face continues to lose softness, he looks a bit better. sorry to be superficial but...


I know what you mean and I agree.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Wow, it really looks Diana and Jemima are definitely related!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sadly I'm too stupid to link to an Instagram post so it shows the whole post and not just a link...but apparently William took over two new environmental patronages, one from the Queen herself and one from the Duke of Edinburgh.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Sadly I'm too stupid to link to an Instagram post so it shows the whole post and not just a link...but apparently William took over two new environmental patronages, one from the Queen herself and one from the Duke of Edinburgh.


Here you go


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



I think this is the best picture I've seen of Will in a long time


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Oh my goodness - it looks like William seriously towers over his grandparents!  I hadn’t really noticed the inevitable getting smaller with age because we haven’t seen them much in the past several months.


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Oh my goodness - it looks like William seriously towers over his grandparents!  I hadn’t really noticed the inevitable getting smaller with age because we haven’t seen them much in the past several months.


And that pic was taken a few years ago too.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> And that pic was taken a few years ago too.



Woah, I missed that!  Clearly I haven’t been paying enough attention!


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Woah, I missed that!  Clearly I haven’t been paying enough attention!


LOL, I believe it was 2016 so not too long ago, when he was working for the East Anglican Air Ambulance Service.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "#HoldStill2020 comes back to the community!"
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "#HoldStill2020 comes back to the community!". Follow their account to see 2569 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## daisychainz

I got this picture from Hello magazine. I like Kate's handbag style but was surprised by this one. Grace Han. It looks like the company is basically new and just started late in 2019. I somehow thought the royal family was more traditional and went with known brands and companies. I wonder why this was selected - especially since it's made in Italy, too. The shape is super pretty.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Looking in to KFC, lol. Imagine looking up and seeing William


----------



## jennlt

Sharont2305 said:


> Looking in to KFC, lol. Imagine looking up and seeing William
> 
> View attachment 4884054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884055


He looks like a kid at the candy store! Aw, go on then, Will, you can indulge once in a while. We won't tell Kate!


----------



## Chloe302225

Quick change Kate! Duchess dons new blue suit to meet Kate Garraway https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-exhibition.html?ito=native_share_article-top


----------



## Sol Ryan

Chloe302225 said:


> Quick change Kate! Duchess dons new blue suit to meet Kate Garraway https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...-exhibition.html?ito=native_share_article-top
> 
> View attachment 4884136
> View attachment 4884137



She looks gorgeous in the first pic...I love that blue on blue...


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oh wow, Grace Han - which I hadn't heard of before - makes gorgeous bags (but also, they are more expensive than Chanel handbags?  ). I also loved the red coat on Kate.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## doni

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh wow, Grace Han - which I hadn't heard of before - makes gorgeous bags (but also, they are more expensive than Chanel handbags?  ). I also loved the red coat on Kate.


Yes, there is something I do not get about this brand...

No one in this forum seemed to have heard of it... They didn‘t have following or anything either in social media before this. The foundation story in their website is very sketchy and a bit odd, involving this lone girl inventing leather pleating after a period of introspection...   Yet they opened a fenomenally luxurious shop in Knightsbridge seemingly without ever having sold a bag before... I am intrigued.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LizzieBennett

doni said:


> Yes, there is something I do not get about this brand...
> 
> No one in this forum seemed to have heard of it... They didn‘t have following or anything either in social media before this. The foundation story in their website is very sketchy and a bit odd, involving this lone girl inventing leather pleating after a period of introspection...   Yet they opened a fenomenally luxurious shop in Knightsbridge seemingly without ever having sold a bag before... I am intrigued.


Maybe it's a subtle show of support for Taiwan.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

From the comment section of the posting honoring Diana's patronage. So lovely.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Our daily newspaper had an article today how William walks in Charles' footsteps regarding his commitment for the environment. It was really great to read and I didn't know he has a documentary on his cause out where he allowed the film crew to accompagny him for two years. How is it that one walks the walk, then presents the results, and one talks the talks without achieving anything?


----------



## MCF

QueenofWrapDress said:


> *How is it that one walks the walk, then presents the results, and one talks the talks without achieving anything?*


This is the biggest question of all. It applies to so many things! It's why so many people become discouraged or disillusioned in what they are doing (campaigning for a cause, losing weight, lifestyle changes, etc...). If we can't see results that are big enough we tend to give up. William and Charles' work has to be doing some good but maybe it's just not marketed right. Here in the US I doubt anyone knows about their commitment to the environment. I only learned about it when I lived in the UK as the royals are much more covered there (obviously). Also, as everything has become increasingly politicized these days, including environmentalism, how much are the royals allowed to say and do without breaking protocol? In my opinion, environmentalism should not be political. All political parties should be for the preservation of our planet. If only the royals could encourage that in some way. Stating that environmental protection is not a political stance but a patriotic duty to preserve their country.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I think you misunderstood me.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


>



That's a beautiful coat and the fit is impeccable as always.


----------



## Tootsie17

Lounorada said:


> That's a beautiful coat and the fit is impeccable as always.


I 100% agree. I may not like all of her wardrobe choices, but all of her clothes fit her figure fabulously!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm a US citizen and have admired Prince Charles dedication to the environment and sustainability for years. My DH, on the other hand, thought him a cad for marrying Dianna when he was clearly not in love with her.


----------



## MCF

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think you misunderstood me.


Me? If so, my apologies, and please do explain!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Luvbolide

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm a US citizen and have admired Prince Charles dedication to the environment and sustainability for years. My DH, on the other hand, thought him a cad for marrying Dianna when he was clearly not in love with her.




I agree with you both!


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


>





Great photo of William.  What a great program - I hope it generates as much excitement as JFK’s Moonshot program did here in the US.  Worldwide unity on this is critical.  Too bad H didn’t deign to work with his father and brother on this.  No reason he could not have worked with them from California.


----------



## Maggie Muggins

sdkitty said:


> does anyone think William is growing into his looks?  he was so pretty as a boy (very handsome at the time of diana's death).  his hair loss took a lot away from his looks but I think as he matures and his face continues to lose softness, he looks a bit better. sorry to be superficial but...


Not superficial at all... but, baldness can be beautiful... I just adored Yul Brynner in my youth.


----------



## muchstuff

Maggie Muggins said:


> Not superficial at all... but, baldness can be beautiful... I just adored Yul Brynner in my youth.


+1...


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Maggie Muggins

Sharont2305 said:


>



Yes! Actions speak louder than words. Are you taking notes, H&M?  Probably not!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So today the cookbook arrived, and while I often keep charity cookbooks just for the donation part this one is actually beautifully made. Very sturdy, a good size, well styled and photographed pictures, and really lovely recipes.

I took a picture of the backside so you can see an example of the beautiful photography and the bigger names amongst the contributors.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

Wow, Charlotte is a Windsor and Louis is a Middleton, for sure! George is a combination of both.


----------



## duna

redney said:


> Wow, Charlotte is a Windsor and Louis is a Middleton, for sure! George is a combination of both.



I agree, except that I find George looking more and more like Diana's father and brother.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge present the Pride of Britain award to frontline workers of the NHS.  The awards will be shown on Sunday at 9 on ITV.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

These two are such assets to the BRF.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Maggie Muggins said:


> Not superficial at all... but, baldness can be beautiful... I just adored Yul Brynner in my youth.


yes, I don't have a problem with bald men but in his case, I think he was cuter when he was young


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William and Kate take their children on staycation https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...cation.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm starting to sound like a stan, but they just do anything right. Not obviously wasting money on luxuries (yes, we all know they are filthily rich, but they don't rub it into everyone else's faces), supporting the struggling tourism industry back home, renting a modest house instead of a huge palace with corresponding staff and just acting like a normal young family. If I was British this would absolutely endear them to me.


----------



## Sol Ryan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm starting to sound like a stan, but they just do anything right. Not obviously wasting money on luxuries (yes, we all know they are filthily rich, but they don't rub it into everyone else's faces), supporting the struggling tourism industry back home, renting a modest house instead of a huge palace with corresponding staff and just acting like a normal young family. If I was British this would absolutely endear them to me.



It’s so weird isn’t it? Other than admiring Kate’s hair I never used to be that impressed by them, but watching the other Train wrecks has made me so impressed by Will and Kate.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sol Ryan said:


> It’s so weird isn’t it? Other than admiring Kate’s hair I never used to be that impressed by them, but watching the other Train wrecks has made me so impressed by Will and Kate.



Same. I used to think Kate was a bit boring, but not only do I think she really has grown so much as a person, the stark contrast has made them shine.


----------



## redney

Being boring and uncontroversial is her role.


----------



## scarlet555

Never really appreciated her simple elegant style, till crazy nutty meg trying to outshine everyone by being and saying and doing too much.  Though I am not fond of most of her floral dresses, but maybe that’s how one is relatable without making wordy crappy speeches without being asked!  Again, less is more.  Keep it simple, the fashion, the rentals, the vacations, the speeches, and sometimes, just be QUIET.


----------



## CarryOn2020

In today’s noisy, tasteless world, boring and uncontroversial are a much welcomed relief. 
Quiet, even better.


----------



## muchstuff

sdkitty said:


> yes, I don't have a problem with bald men but in his case, I think he was cuter when he was young


Weren't we all...


----------



## Chloe302225

The Sun is reporting that William had Covid-19 in April but chose not to announce it so as to panic the public coming off the heels of his father's own announcement. Kensington Palace so far as not said anythingabout the story.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

If true, he is playing with fire. Misleading the public erodes trust. He cannot be an effective ruler if the people do not trust him. Same for QE and Charles. If they really believe the public is so fragile, they should step aside. Game over.


----------



## scarlet555

Impressive that Prince William...


----------



## Sol Ryan

CarryOn2020 said:


> If true, he is playing with fire. Misleading the public erodes trust. He cannot be an effective ruler if the people do not trust him. Same for QE and Charles. If they really believe the public is so fragile, they should step aside. Game over.



I don’t see where he mislead anyone. I haven’t seen him say he hasn’t had corona. He just hasn’t said anything. I don’t think I’ve ever seen reports of when Will and Kate get colds or the flu unless it affects their ability to work. I don’t see how this is any different. If its true and he didn’t say anything, he probably didn’t want a fuss and was prob trying to prevent an H&M acting class of fake sympathy, while they tried to plot how to take over the monarchy from California. Man, could you imagine the videos? Harry fake crying while zoombombing people... it’d be even more gross. 

I know when I’m sick I can’t stand it when people make an issue of it. My boss begs me to stop working (I’ll work from home if I’m contagious). I can’t imagine what it’d be like if I was royalty. If he was in actual danger I’m sure they would have said something.  

That said, I’m curious if this is true... it just says a source... I’m gonna wait for confirmation before I believe it, he looked fairly okay in all his calls...


----------



## CarryOn2020

IMO, we need transparency from leaders who depend on the public’s trust.  The public is not fragile, well most of us aren’t. We can indeed handle the truth. This is a pandemic. In those early days since so much was unknown, any info could have been useful. Charles first announced, then it turns out Albert of Monaco, William and some others had it. Seems they all attended the same event — a super spreader. If one of my loved ones had attended that event, I damn sure would want to know it was a super spreader. If contact tracing is so important, those attendees had a right to know. This is not HIV/AIDS - no reason to hide it. He has plenty of security, plenty of privacy, plenty of the best healthcare in the world. Why not tell?  Or why tell _now_?  If these royals want so much privacy, then step out of the line-up.  The cover up is always worse than telling. 

Interesting comments on Richard Palmer’s Twitter


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> If true, he is playing with fire. Misleading the public erodes trust. He cannot be an effective ruler if the people do not trust him. Same for QE and Charles. If they really believe the public is so fragile, they should step aside. Game over.



You seem pretty invested in this, but: does a public figure really have to reveal all medical information? It's not like he put out a fake statement saying Kate was in labour when she had already given birth (and to be honest as much as I dislike MM I wouldn't have held it against her had they just kept quiet and then announced the birth instead of inventing yet another story).


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Charles first announced, then it turns out Albert of Monaco, William and some others had it. Seems they all attended the same event — a super spreader. If one of my loved ones had attended that event, I damn sure would want to know it was a super spreader. If contact tracing is so important, those attendees had a right to know.



Are you aware that if your superspreader theory was true authorities would have been informed, who then had tracked down attendees to let them know - and all of this without revealing personal information of the people who already fell sick? I'm not sure how you could think Wills not giving a press conference to inform the world of his health concern equals deliberatly risking other people falling sick.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You seem pretty invested in this, but: does a public figure really have to reveal all medical information? It's not like he put out a fake statement saying Kate was in labour when she had already given birth (and to be honest as much as I dislike MM I wouldn't have held it against her had they just kept quiet and then announced the birth instead of inventing yet another story).



Yes, this is a hot button issue for me. I want people to understand how important honest leaders are, why it matters, what happens when we say it’s ok to mislead. In the US, we have had too many ‘leaders’ cover up stuff. We have been misled so many times on so many issues that we are in a huge mess right now. It isn’t about politics, it is about honesty.  If we had known earlier what this pandemic was all about, things would be different now. Covering up is never the answer.  In Will’s case, consider how many people were involved in his cover up. What else are they hiding?


ETA: if authorities don’t know it was a super spreader event, they really can’t do anything. Perhaps I’ve misunderstood your point. Apologies.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Perhaps this is the *real* reason he did not want to admit he had it?









						Prince William Jokes About Coronavirus In Shocking Video
					

In a video that surfaced from earlier this month, Prince William seems to make light of the deadly coronavirus and how serious it really is.




					www.refinery29.com
				




_During a royal visit to the Guinness Storehouse in Dublin on March 3, Prince William is seen in conversation with four people, who are reportedly all emergency workers and first responders. “I bet everyone’s like, ‘I’ve got coronavirus, I’m dying’ and you’re like, ‘No, you’ve just got a cough,’” he said. The Duke of Cambridge is heard saying this in a joking tone before adding, “It does seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment. Is it being a little hyped up, do you think, by the media?” The first responders’ reply cannot be heard in the video._


ETA: another article - Joking he and Kate are spreaders
_Speaking with emergency workers at a reception hosted by Britain's Ambassador to Ireland, William said: "I bet everyone's like 'I've got coronavirus, I'm dying,' and you're like 'no, you've just got a cough.'

"Does it seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment? Is it being a little bit hyped up do you think in the media?"

Later, he joked: "By the way, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are spreading coronavirus, sorry ... We're keeping an eye on that, so do tell us if we need to stop."

ETA2:  _2020 = the year Karma rules the world.


----------



## LibbyRuth

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You seem pretty invested in this, but: does a public figure really have to reveal all medical information? It's not like he put out a fake statement saying Kate was in labour when she had already given birth (and to be honest as much as I dislike MM I wouldn't have held it against her had they just kept quiet and then announced the birth instead of inventing yet another story).



You make a fair point about not needing to reveal all information - but isn't it a mixed message if it was necessary to disclose Prince Charles had it, but not William?  Seems to me the same rules should apply to both of them.  That William was viewed as the fill in for Charles when he had it if in fact he had it too does warrant some questions.


----------



## MCF

Personally I think it should have been announced at the time that he had it. This virus is so new and so different from what we're used to that any true accurate information is much needed. Yes, he made jokes about Covid which to me were in very poor taste but that doesn't matter. People need to see that opinions change and even if you don't believe it it can still happen to you. I also think he should publicly talk about what it was like having it. The more information the public can get about what it's like to have Covid, the better.


----------



## sdkitty

MCF said:


> Personally I think it should have been announced at the time that he had it. This virus is so new and so different from what we're used to that any true accurate information is much needed. Yes, he made jokes about Covid which to me were in very poor taste but that doesn't matter. People need to see that opinions change and even if you don't believe it it can still happen to you. I also think he should publicly talk about what it was like having it. The more information the public can get about what it's like to have Covid, the better.


I have much bigger things to worry about right now....he didn't have a bad case and he's ok now....all right with me


----------



## Chloe302225

sdkitty said:


> I have much bigger things to worry about right now....he didn't have a bad case and he's ok now....all right with me



Actually it seems he had a pretty concerning case at some point according to sources.
Prince William 'secretly battled coronavirus in April' https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...virus-April.html?ito=native_share_article-top


----------



## daisychainz

I just read that William may have had covid back in April when his dad was positive. I was surprised. I wish he (or Kate, maybe she even had it?) had said something at the time. It seems pointless to admit it now. His perspective and experiences might have helped others. It seems like such a ridiculous thing to hide or be embarrassed over. I see lots of celebrities admitting months later that they had it; like, big deal, it's ok you had covid, no reason to hide it.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I have much bigger things to worry about right now....he didn't have a bad case and he's ok now....all right with me




THIS attitude is a big part of the problem!  just because "he didn't have a bad case and he's now ok" does not mean that the person he could have easily spread it to would turn out the same way!


----------



## Chloe302225

daisychainz said:


> I just read that William may have had covid back in April when his dad was positive. I was surprised. I wish he (or Kate, maybe she even had it?) had said something at the time. It seems pointless to admit it now. His perspective and experiences might have helped others. It seems like such a ridiculous thing to hide or be embarrassed over. I see lots of celebrities admitting months later that they had it; like, big deal, it's ok you had covid, no reason to hide it.



The palace has confirmed the story to journalists and said that Kate and the children did not have Covid-19.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> THIS attitude is a big part of the problem!  just because "he didn't have a bad case and he's now ok" does not mean that the person he could have easily spread it to would turn out the same way!


well sorry but I'm in the US and we have a lot going on right now.  I don't really have much of an opinion this this


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

The BRF has created a PR nightmare. What could have been a simple 2 hour story, W has covid and is taking all necessary precautions, blah blah, end of story. Now it will turn into a major question about his maturity to lead, as well it should. His high opinion of himself tripped him up. Through the covid, the affairs, other troubled waters, Charles stands out as the one family member who tells his public the truth.  Never expected that!


----------



## Pessie

bag-princess said:


> THIS attitude is a big part of the problem!  just because "he didn't have a bad case and he's now ok" does not mean that the person he could have easily spread it to would turn out the same way!


You’re making the false assumption that because he didn’t blather it across the news channels and book a slot on Oprah, it wasn‘t handled correctly.
ETA and his potential contacts had a right to privacy also, not to hear they might have been infected via screaming headlines in the press instead of the tracing service.  I’m glad he’s well


----------



## CarryOn2020

Pessie said:


> You’re making the false assumption that because he didn’t blather it across the news channels and book a slot on Oprah, it wasn‘t handled correctly.



In many people’s opinion, it was not handled correctly.
Valid questions —
1. Was it his decision to keep quiet? Or did QE tell him to?
2. Why tell now?
3. Does he regret smarting off, joking, about it in Ireland?
4. Why hasn’t he/the palace apologized for the goof?  He ought to follow King Willem and Queen Maxima’s lead - apologize, reassure people that he does take the virus seriously. Stop with jokes. Show empathy, compassion.


----------



## CarryOn2020

sdkitty said:


> well sorry but I'm in the US and we have a lot going on right now.  I don't really have much of an opinion this this



Yes, it’s all getting to be quite chaotic. My opinion on this BRF stuff and to anyone with a microphone - tell the damn truth.


----------



## Chloe302225

CarryOn2020 said:


> In many people’s opinion, it was not handled correctly.
> Valid questions —
> 1. Was it his decision to keep quiet? Or did QE tell him to?
> 2. Why tell now?
> 3. Does he regret smarting off, joking, about it in Ireland?
> 4. Why hasn’t he/the palace apologized for the goof?  He ought to follow King Willem and Queen Maxima’s lead - apologize, reassure people that he does take the virus seriously. Stop with jokes. Show empathy, compassion.



Show compassion? Unlike his fundraising for the Emergency Relief Fund for frontline workers, his training and work to speak to people on SHOUT (the crises text message service created by his foundation) and his continued efforts to showcase how the pandemic had affected the country without ever making it about himself. I understand your point about transparency but show compassion? He has done just that these last few months.

He did not release the story; he was speaking to someone at an engagement and they leaked their conversation.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


> Show compassion? Unlike his fundraising for the Emergency Relief Fund for frontline workers, his training and work to speak to on SHOUT (the crises text message service created by his foundation) and his continued efforts to showcase how the pandemic had affected the country without ever making it about himself. I understand your point about transparency but show compassion? He has done just that these last few months.
> 
> He did release the story; he was speaking to someone at an engagement and they leaked their conversation.



Yes, after the fact, he has certainly shown compassion. Prior to that he was mocking people who thought they had it. By not taking it seriously initially, he may have been, unknowingly, a super spreader. So, he never intended for this conversation to be leaked, never intended to release the story. By managing the story in this manner, he has turned it into a much bigger issue than if the palace had announced it in April.  “Not wanting to worry the public” ??? Wrong. His story could have emphasized the need for precaution, proper treatment, etc.  He now has a pr disaster. Let’s watch how he handles it.  Still, good on Charles for telling the truth, trusting the public, and getting well.  ETA: Certainly, all are glad William is well, too. Also that Catherine and kids were not affected.

ETA2: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-diagnosis-secret-suggests-Royal-expert.html
_Robert Jobson took to Twitter to slam the news, saying: 'The fact is the palace lied about it. KP were are asked several times by several media outlets whether Prince William had contracted the virus and were told categorically “no”. The decision was taken to LIE, thus creating a problem of trust going forward. Poor judgement.

'If the palace is prepared to LIE about an issue as serious as Prince William, second in line to the throne, contracting COVID-19 what else have they LIED about when questioned by the press and why should the media believe any denials going forward? This raises serious issues.'_


----------



## Chloe302225

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yes, after the fact, he has certainly shown compassion. Prior to that he was mocking people who thought they had it. By not taking it seriously initially, he may have been, unknowingly, a super spreader. So, he never intended for this conversation to be leaked, never intended to release the story. By managing the story in this manner, he has turned it into a much bigger issue than if the palace had announced it in April.  “Not wanting to worry the public” ??? Wrong. His story could have emphasized the need for precaution, proper treatment, etc.  He now has a pr disaster. Let’s watch how he handles it.  Still, good on Charles for telling the truth, trusting the public, and getting well.



Yes an off hand joke made during a time when a lot of people held the same opinion. Time and perspective is everything but one's actions since then should also be considered. His compassion wasn't shown after the fact but since the very moment lock down began; his continued work with his charities has shown his thoughts on precautions and proper treatment. This situation so far is no where close to being a PR disaster.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


> Yes an off hand joke made during a time when a lot of people held the same opinion. Time and perspective is everything but one's actions since then should also be considered. His compassion wasn't shown after the fact but since the very moment lock down began; his continued work with his charities has shown his thoughts on precautions and proper treatment. This situation so far is no where close to being a PR disaster.



Cannot defend the joke. Thousands in China and elsewhere had already suffered. Mocking people is never a sign of a good leader or good health care worker. At least, y’all know what kind of leader he will be. Most importantly, you know in advance how he feels about his subjects.  Good luck.


----------



## Chloe302225

CarryOn2020 said:


> Cannot defend the joke. Thousands in China and elsewhere had already suffered. Mocking people is never a sign of a good leader or good health care worker. At least, y’all know what kind of leader he will be. Most importantly, you know in advance how he feels about his subjects.  Good luck.


 Yes I do know what kind of leader he will be. He has shown time and time again with his actions and work. No luck needed,  I think he is on the path to doing a great job.


----------



## Chloe302225

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yes, after the fact, he has certainly shown compassion. Prior to that he was mocking people who thought they had it. By not taking it seriously initially, he may have been, unknowingly, a super spreader. So, he never intended for this conversation to be leaked, never intended to release the story. By managing the story in this manner, he has turned it into a much bigger issue than if the palace had announced it in April.  “Not wanting to worry the public” ??? Wrong. His story could have emphasized the need for precaution, proper treatment, etc.  He now has a pr disaster. Let’s watch how he handles it.  Still, good on Charles for telling the truth, trusting the public, and getting well.  ETA: Certainly, all are glad William is well, too. Also that Catherine and kids were not affected.
> 
> ETA2: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-diagnosis-secret-suggests-Royal-expert.html
> _Robert Jobson took to Twitter to slam the news, saying: 'The fact is the palace lied about it. KP were are asked several times by several media outlets whether Prince William had contracted the virus and were told categorically “no”. The decision was taken to LIE, thus creating a problem of trust going forward. Poor judgement.
> 
> 'If the palace is prepared to LIE about an issue as serious as Prince William, second in line to the throne, contracting COVID-19 what else have they LIED about when questioned by the press and why should the media believe any denials going forward? This raises serious issues.'_



Yes, Robert Jobson is not an opinion I look to if his work on The Crown and his last book is anything to go by. We know which side of his bread is buttered and usually has a way to find anything to slight William with.


----------



## lalame

I can see both sides of it. I think he had a good opportunity to make a public awareness campaign out of it, which seems to still be needed with people not taking it seriously to this day. Especially since Boris seemed to be taking it lightly himself before he got it (at least that’s how it seemed from over here in the US). But all that being said I can also respect his right to privacy about medical issues. I would feel differently if he were actually the ruling monarch or head of state but given he isn’t (yet) he deserves the same rights as any citizen. I don’t see him differently because of it.


----------



## duna

I don't think that William had a say, if he really did have Covid, I'm sure the Firm ( Queen and Prince Charles)would have instructed him. He can't make this kind of decision on his own.

As a Brit, although I live abroad, I don't find it such a big deal!


----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> yes, I don't have a problem with bald men but in his case, I think he was cuter when he was young


Luckily, Kate has enough hair for the both of them


----------



## bisousx

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yes, after the fact, he has certainly shown compassion. Prior to that he was mocking people who thought they had it. By not taking it seriously initially, he may have been, unknowingly, a super spreader. So, he never intended for this conversation to be leaked, never intended to release the story. By managing the story in this manner, he has turned it into a much bigger issue than if the palace had announced it in April.  “Not wanting to worry the public” ??? Wrong. His story could have emphasized the need for precaution, proper treatment, etc.  He now has a pr disaster. Let’s watch how he handles it.  Still, good on Charles for telling the truth, trusting the public, and getting well.  ETA: Certainly, all are glad William is well, too. Also that Catherine and kids were not affected.
> 
> ETA2: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...d-diagnosis-secret-suggests-Royal-expert.html
> _Robert Jobson took to Twitter to slam the news, saying: 'The fact is the palace lied about it. KP were are asked several times by several media outlets whether Prince William had contracted the virus and were told categorically “no”. The decision was taken to LIE, thus creating a problem of trust going forward. Poor judgement.
> 
> 'If the palace is prepared to LIE about an issue as serious as Prince William, second in line to the throne, contracting COVID-19 what else have they LIED about when questioned by the press and why should the media believe any denials going forward? This raises serious issues.'_



I think William spun the story this way to avoid embarrassment for the reasons you mentioned.


----------



## MCF

sdkitty said:


> well sorry but I'm in the US and we have a lot going on right now.  I don't really have much of an opinion this this


Yes it's a big day for us. Well it'll probably be several big days for us. I wish us both sanity!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge at the Service of Remembrance at the Cenotaph this morning


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

Kate looks flawless as expected. So glad that circus ringleaders Harry and Meghan weren’t there to distract from the true message and purpose of this event.


----------



## Sharont2305

LittleStar88 said:


> Kate looks flawless as expected. So glad that circus ringleaders Harry and Meghan weren’t there to distract from the true message and purpose of this event.


Exactly. I wonder what Harry's thoughts are today?


----------



## Bag*Snob

That coat on Kate is spectacular! Perfection.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sharont2305 said:


> Exactly. I wonder what Harry's thoughts are today?



He is in all the papers. He is making this RemSun all about him. Me me me me.


----------



## youngster

They all look great.  I love Kate's coat, her hat, hair, everything.


----------



## MCF

Bag*Snob said:


> That coat on Kate is spectacular! Perfection.


I'm almost speechless at how perfect that coat is. It's in the words of Mary Berry "Sheer Perfection!" This would be me if I looked that good in a coat:


----------



## CarryOn2020

Kate through the years on Remembrance Sunday -gorgeous!


----------



## nymeria

Like you said- sheer perfection, she just nails it every time. And honestly, I like how she looks and carries herself better as time goes on ( love the hair back and/or up for these occasions)


----------



## Sharont2305

More photos


----------



## Mendocino

My favorite poppy she's worn was last year's. It was based on one of the gears in the Enigma computer that Alan Turing used to break the Nazi's code--Kate's grandmother was a codebreaker at Bletchley Park.

I love reading books centered on espionage and counter-intelligence in Britain during that era, so when I found out the story behind her poppy I was thrilled plus I loved her outfit.  

She is perfect this year as well, and is very much dressing as a future Queen Consort. She and William will make a formidable team.


----------



## scarlet555

When I look at these pictures, all I can think... good riddance of Nutmeg.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Mendocino said:


> She is perfect this year as well, and is very much dressing as a future Queen Consort. She and William will make a formidable team.



And they don't even have to hold hands at the most inappropriate occasions just to prove it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love love love Kate in a military inspired look.


----------



## scarlet555

nymeria said:


> Like you said- sheer perfection, she just nails it every time. And honestly, I like how she looks and carries herself better as time goes on ( love the hair back and/or up for these occasions)



Yes, to the progression of class at its best.


----------



## Lounorada

CarryOn2020 said:


> Kate through the years on Remembrance Sunday -gorgeous!
> View attachment 4900937


She looked fantastic today for Remembrance Sunday (another stunning coat), but I also loved her looks from 2017 & 2018.
I have to say though, she always looks regal but compared to the pictures from previous years, the picture of her from today really shows her looking more self-assured than she ever has. It's in her confident posture and her facial expression like 'Queen Consort, you say? Oh, I got this!'


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> She looked fantastic today for Remembrance Sunday (another stunning coat), but I also loved her looks from 2017 & 2018.
> I have to say though, she always looks regal but compared to the pictures from previous years, the picture of her from today really shows her looking more self-assured than she ever has. It's in her confident posture and her facial expression like 'Queen Consort, you say? Oh, I got this!'


beautiful and appropriate....hair, coat, everything
and in spite of the criticism I've seen of her aging, I think her face looks pretty comparable to several years ago


----------



## CarryOn2020

sdkitty said:


> beautiful and appropriate....hair, coat, everything
> and in spite of the criticism I've seen of her aging, I think her face looks pretty comparable to several years ago



and that is after 3 adorable children — same face, same healthy, beautiful hair, same tiny figure.  Very impressive.


----------



## lalame

I actually think her coat is kind of hideous (not a fan of the shoulder or waist detail) but it proves she looks good in everything. It's of course a very appropriate look, if nothing else. I REALLY liked her in the double breasted styles from a few years ago though.


----------



## eunaddict

CarryOn2020 said:


> Perhaps this is the *real* reason he did not want to admit he had it?




I think I've remarked on his statements before, as someone in healthcare and whose partner was (and therefore myself) exposed through healthcare deficiencies.

1) Everyone and their grandmothers (especially in Western nations) were still joking about the virus in the 1st quarter of 2020. I know multiple doctors in multiple countries who were also joking that it was just a case of a bad flu, you get it and then you get over it - my parents' IM physician told them "the media was over-hyping it, it's just a bad flu", and I was the one to tell them much earlier on that more people would get it and more would die. There were surgeons, at that point, who joked about how coughing was now "white privilege". And so on. 

Back then, no one knew quite the extent of how badly the USA would mismanage Covid, nor did anyone really know how many people in China had died from it to really ascertain the impact it would have once it reached Western shores.

The ONLY countries that took Covid seriously early were largely the Asian countries who had been badly hit by SARs - once bitten, twice shy.

2) I think you're really reaching with the quotations.

_"I bet everyone's like 'I've got coronavirus, I'm dying,' and you're like 'no, you've just got a cough.'

"Does it seem quite dramatic about coronavirus at the moment? Is it being a little bit hyped up do you think in the media?"_

Honestly, a very common scenario that played out in primary care offices around the world back in Q1 2020. And from a non-science person, it IS a relevant question. Is this media uproar scientifically prudent.

_Later, he joked: "By the way, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are spreading coronavirus, sorry ... We're keeping an eye on that, so do tell us if we need to stop."_

If anything, this sounds like him pointing out that the Royals continuing such meet and greets was probably a terrible idea and trying to get feedback on what emergency personnel thought. 

3) Expecting someone with zero scientific background to predict just how bungled a response the world would have to the virus that early on in it's international spread and the morbidity and mortality rate it would have (in part BECAUSE of the bungled response), is having a far too high expectation of that person. We should have high standards for leadership but not impossible ones.

4) He's not a Statesman, he's not President, nor Prime Minister nor Monarch. To that extent, his health information should be kept as private as he wants it to be. No one is owed information on ANY public figures' health. 

5) He has, since then, more than led with compassion and dignity.


----------



## CarryOn2020

eunaddict said:


> I think I've remarked on his statements before, as someone in healthcare and whose partner was (and therefore myself) exposed through healthcare deficiencies.



Yes, it could be as you carefully delineate. For me, the simplest explanation is QE/The Palace told him not to. The mystery there is why was it ok for Charles to admit it and not William?  Seems like it would have been easy to release a statement that both attended an event, both got it, end of story. Nevertheless, now we know.

The joking was and is in poor taste. I know I know lawyers, doctors, police, teachers, etc. do it to relieve stress, still it may not be mentally healthy to react that way and, certainly, unwise to do it in front of cameras. As far as back as January/February, China was showing people dropping dead in the street, medical facilities being quickly built in days, and issuing warnings to stay inside. World leaders were given briefings about the illness. True, the BRF are not world leaders, but they do get air time. I believe history will show the world leaders were much too slow to respond. Always difficult to get things right the first time, so I am hoping the next time, all will handle it better.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## duna

As others have said, Kate looks perfect, and I find, over the years, she has grown to look so regal!! 

Good riddance to Nutmeg!!


----------



## rcy

Random question - why was Diana a princess and Kate is a duchess? I obviously know nothing about titles... I'm just curious


----------



## Jayne1

Not everyone can wear a coat with fringe epaulettes and still look fabulous, but Kate did and her hair is perfection.  So much better than when she wears it hair down for a somber occasion.


----------



## Jayne1

rcy said:


> Random question - why was Diana a princess and Kate is a duchess? I obviously know nothing about titles... I'm just curious


Because William is a Duke, so she's a duchess. She wasn't born royal, so she's not a princess just because he's a prince.  Also, I think Duke is considered a higher rank than Prince.  Anyone know for sure?

Diana married Prince Charles of Wales, so she became Diana, Princess of Wales. I think calling her Princess Diana was not correct, and even more not correct was everyone in the States still calling her Lady Di forever. I always thought that was odd.


----------



## Vintage Leather

We posted at the same time! 
As the daughter of an earl, Lady Diana was her birth title, so Lady Di us and informal but not inaccurate way of referring to her




rcy said:


> Random question - why was Diana a princess and Kate is a duchess? I obviously know nothing about titles... I'm just curious



Kate married a grandson of the queen, whose most prestigious title is Duke of Cambridge. If the queen didn’t give William a title when they were married, she would have been Princess William.
Diana was married to the son of a queen, whose most prestigious title was Prince of Wales


----------



## Mendocino

rcy said:


> Random question - why was Diana a princess and Kate is a duchess? I obviously know nothing about titles... I'm just curious


Kate is also a princess. Diana married His Royal Highness The Prince of Wales, hence she became Her Royal Highness The Princess of Wales. Kate became Her Royal Highness Princess William of Wales upon her marriage but the monarch traditionally grants a Royal dukedom, in this case that of Cambridge, when heirs and their children marry, along with an Earldom to which they are to be referenced to when they are in Scotland and a Baronetcy when in Northern Ireland. Once you are granted a Royal Dukedom you are referred to in reference to that Dukedom, therefore Kate, although she is a princess, is referred to as HRH The Duchess of Cambridge.

This convention was not followed when Camilla married Charles, in light of the sensitive circumstances surrounding Charles' and Diana's marriage. Although Camila is the Princess of Wales, the Queen, wisely in my opinion, gave C & C the title of Their Royal Highnesses The Duke and Duchess of Cornwall.

When Charles ascends to the throne, Kate will become HRH The Princess of Wales.


----------



## RAINDANCE

rcy said:


> Random question - why was Diana a princess and Kate is a duchess? I obviously know nothing about titles... I'm just curious



As has been explained Diana was styled Diana, Princess of Wales after her divorce but was not nor ever Princess Diana - using that name is incorrect although widely used by the press and public.
Example 
The wife of Prince Michael of Kent is Princess Michael of Kent - not Princess Marie-Christine
Similarly the wife of Mr Joe Blogs is Mrs Joe Bloggs - although this is now a rarely used salutation and would normally use Mrs Jane Bloggs. 

I think one of the reasons the BRF will be thinking very carefully about Harry's title is in 2021 is that if he and his current wife are not styled Duke and Duchess of Sussex, he would revert to Prince Henry of Wales and his wife would then be Princess Henry of Wales. I don't think the British public are going to stand for the perceived elevation to Princess Meghan, even though this is an incorrect salutation, given our 2 "queens in waiting" are duchesses and I doubt anyone thinks this will not be used and exploited to its fullest extent by our expat royal when it suits us couple.


----------



## Sharont2305

Mendocino said:


> This convention was not followed when Camilla married Charles, in light of the sensitive circumstances surrounding Charles' and Diana's marriage. Although Camila is the Princess of Wales, the Queen, wisely in my opinion, gave C & C the title of Their Royal Highnesses The Duke and Duchess of Cornwall



Charles wasn't given that title when he married Camilla, he was already Duke of Cornwall since 1973. Diana wasn't given that title of Duchess so it made more sense to give it to Camilla. At the time all hell would've broken loose here in the UK if Camilla was officially the Princess of Wales even though as Charles' wife she is. Don't get me started on many people's opinions here in Wales on Charles being Prince of Wales, thats a book in itself, lol. Diana was given the title Duchess of Rothesay though, as has Camilla. 
I think we are all happy that Catherine will be our next Princess of Wales and in my opinion is that she will be worthy of that title.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> Charles wasn't given that title when he married Camilla, he was already Duke of Cornwall since 1973. Diana wasn't given that title of Duchess so it made more sense to give it to Camilla. At the time all hell would've broken loose here in the UK if Camilla was officially the Princess of Wales even though as Charles' wife she is. Don't get me started on many people's opinions here in Wales on Charles being Prince of Wales, thats a book in itself, lol. Diana was given the title Duchess of Rothesay though, as has Camilla.
> I think we are all happy that Catherine will be our next Princess of Wales and in my opinion is that she will be worthy of that title.


Thanks for the clarification, Sharon!


----------



## CarryOn2020

RAINDANCE said:


> As has been explained Diana was styled Diana, Princess of Wales after her divorce but was not nor ever Princess Diana - using that name is incorrect although widely used by the press and public.
> Example
> The wife of Prince Michael of Kent is Princess Michael of Kent - not Princess Marie-Christine
> Similarly the wife of Mr Joe Blogs is Mrs Joe Bloggs - although this is now a rarely used salutation and would normally use Mrs Jane Bloggs.
> 
> I think one of the reasons the BRF will be thinking very carefully about Harry's title is in 2021 is that if he and his current wife are not styled Duke and Duchess of Sussex, he would revert to Prince Henry of Wales and his wife would then be Princess Henry of Wales. I don't think the British public are going to stand for the perceived elevation to Princess Meghan, even though this is an incorrect salutation, given our 2 "queens in waiting" are duchesses and I doubt anyone thinks this will not be used and exploited to its fullest extent by our expat royal when it suits us couple.



This is such a clear explanation that I copied it to the Harry&Meghan thread. I hope you don’t mind.
Thank you for sorting all the finer points.


----------



## MCF

RAINDANCE said:


> As has been explained Diana was styled Diana, Princess of Wales after her divorce but was not nor ever Princess Diana - using that name is incorrect although widely used by the press and public.
> Example
> The wife of Prince Michael of Kent is Princess Michael of Kent - not Princess Marie-Christine
> Similarly the wife of Mr Joe Blogs is Mrs Joe Bloggs - although this is now a rarely used salutation and would normally use Mrs Jane Bloggs.
> 
> *I think one of the reasons the BRF will be thinking very carefully about Harry's title is in 2021 is that if he and his current wife are not styled Duke and Duchess of Sussex, he would revert to Prince Henry of Wales and his wife would then be Princess Henry of Wales.* I don't think the British public are going to stand for the perceived elevation to Princess Meghan, even though this is an incorrect salutation, given our 2 "queens in waiting" are duchesses and I doubt anyone thinks this will not be used and exploited to its fullest extent by our expat royal when it suits us couple.


Is something supposed to happen in 2021 or am I misreading this?


----------



## Sharont2305

MCF said:


> Is something supposed to happen in 2021 or am I misreading this?


The one year review of them leaving the Royal Family


----------



## RAINDANCE

MCF said:


> Is something supposed to happen in 2021 or am I misreading this?


 There will be a review at twelve months of the terms agreed on the Sussexes "departure" Lots of calls in the Bristish press for them to be stripped of their titles hence my observation above. Review either January 2021 or more likely March 2021. 
Didnt mean to sidetrack the W&K thread.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Here's link they refer to: https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashio...incess-diana-style-fashion-photos-1234656613/


----------



## MCF

Thank those for the H&M explanation. And sorry to ask about them on this thread. I don't dare go into the H&M thread. And to hijack it again...I wonder if there will be any review of Andrew due to his connection with Epstein.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

MCF said:


> Thank those for the H&M explanation. And sorry to ask about them on this thread. I don't dare go into the H&M thread. And to hijack it again...I wonder if there will be any review of Andrew due to his connection with Epstein.



Why would there be one...he already retired, voluntarily or not. H&M's review is because they wanted a foot in and a foot out on their terms entirely and the rest of the family wasn't having that but was still hoping that in time they'd be able to persuade Harry to not be so stupid. I guess that ship has sailed, though.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MCF

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Why would there be one...he already retired, voluntarily or not. H&M's review is because they wanted a foot in and a foot out on their terms entirely and the rest of the family wasn't having that but was still hoping that in time they'd be able to persuade Harry to not be so stupid. I guess that ship has sailed, though.


I missed that he had retired. I thought he was taking a "temporary step back" until things died down.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


>



Ugh, that made me cry!! Also, she’s really done a nice job toning down the eyeliner.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I know I'm repeating myself, but she's come such a long way. She really is at home in her position.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chicinthecity777

I came across this on twitter. 

*Queen of chic! Kate Middleton is voted the most stylish royal in the world - but is beaten by Victoria Beckham to be named Europe's top fashion icon *









						Kate Middleton is voted the most stylish royal in the world
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 38, has been named the number one royal style icon in the world, according to research conducted by online fashion platform Farfetch.



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William backs probe into Martin Bashir's Panorama interview https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...a-interview.html?ito=native_share_article-top


----------



## Haviva

chicinthecity777 said:


> I came across this on twitter.
> 
> *Queen of chic! Kate Middleton is voted the most stylish royal in the world - but is beaten by Victoria Beckham to be named Europe's top fashion icon *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton is voted the most stylish royal in the world
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 38, has been named the number one royal style icon in the world, according to research conducted by online fashion platform Farfetch.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


That is a very ambitious declaration.  No argument here to most stylish in the UK.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Haviva said:


> That is a very ambitious declaration.  No argument here to most stylish in the UK.



It is just a misleading title, they were not comparing royals but Kate was the only royal that made the list


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Pessie

Chloe302225 said:


>



What a sweet picture


----------



## chicinthecity777

Haviva said:


> That is a very ambitious declaration.  No argument here to most stylish in the UK.


It was just a light hearted tongue in cheek article from a tabloid newspaper, not to be taken so seriously.


----------



## Chloe302225

Swipe across to have a closer look at the card the Cambridge children made.


----------



## Pessie

Chloe302225 said:


> Swipe across to have a closer look at the card the Cambridge children made.



Refreshingly normal from Will and Kate and their kids


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Oh, how sad


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Awww. He was their first family member even before kids.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Is it just me or does she look a bit puffy around the eyes? I know when my cat died this past summer I cried so much I thought it would never stop.


----------



## LittleStar88

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is it just me or does she look a bit puffy around the eyes? I know when my cat died this past summer I cried so much I thought it would never stop.



Yeah, but she still looks sooooo good!

I'm sorry about the passing of your sweet kitty. Losing a furbaby is the worst. *hugs*


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is it just me or does she look a bit puffy around the eyes? I know when my cat died this past summer I cried so much I thought it would never stop.



I thought the same.
Any loss, especially now, is really painful.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh, how sad



Look at that sweet face! I remember when they first got him.

This is the first time I've ever seen them sign a message with just their initials, you can just feel their heartbreak.


----------



## Chloe302225

Mendocino said:


> Look at that sweet face! I remember when they first got him.
> 
> This is the first time I've ever seen them sign a message with just their initials, you can just feel their heartbreak.



They sign their initials when they have personally written a caption, otherwise it was done by their team. The have done this a few times over the years.


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


> They sign their initials when they have personally written a caption, otherwise it was done by their team. The have done this a few times over the years.


Thank you, Chloe. I'd never caught that.


----------



## Maggie Muggins

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is it just me or does she look a bit puffy around the eyes? I know when my cat died this past summer I cried so much I thought it would never stop.


Isn't she also wearing darker daytime makeup? Probably trying to cover red and swollen eyelids. 
Sorry about your kitty. 
We had our beautiful 14-years-old chocolate lab put to sleep because she was begging us to let her go. My husband made all the arrangements because I just couldn't do it. That was in Sept 2016 and we still cry when we talk about her. We can't forget 14yrs of unselfish love and devotion.


----------



## sdkitty

Maggie Muggins said:


> Isn't she also wearing darker daytime makeup? Probably trying to cover red and swollen eyelids.
> Sorry about your kitty.
> We had our beautiful 14-years-old chocolate lab put to sleep because she was begging us to let her go. My husband made all the arrangements because I just couldn't do it. That was in Sept 2016 and we still cry when we talk about her. We can't forget 14yrs of unselfish love and devotion.


it so hard to do
sorry for your looss


----------



## kemilia

Maggie Muggins said:


> Isn't she also wearing darker daytime makeup? Probably trying to cover red and swollen eyelids.
> Sorry about your kitty.
> We had our beautiful 14-years-old chocolate lab put to sleep because she was begging us to let her go. My husband made all the arrangements because I just couldn't do it. That was in Sept 2016 and we still cry when we talk about her. We can't forget 14yrs of unselfish love and devotion.


I'm so sorry about your pup, hugs your way. 

When they go they rip such huge holes in our hearts, I still tear up over my dear Mina (the smartest pug ever that could have driven a car if her little legs had been longer) and she's been gone 8 years.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Maggie Muggins

kemilia said:


> I'm so sorry about your pup, hugs your way.
> 
> When they go they rip such huge holes in our hearts, I still tear up over my dear Mina (the smartest pug ever that could have driven a car if her little legs had been longer) and she's been gone 8 years.


I'm sorry for your loss. Hugs back at you.
You can get another puppy to help you heal and love a pet again, but you will never ever forget the other one.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## kemilia

Maggie Muggins said:


> I'm sorry for your loss. Hugs back at you.
> You can get another puppy to help you heal and love a pet again, but you will never ever forget the other one.


Thank you. 

I now have another pug (my third), totally different personality (she is wonderful but she's not driving a car EVER) and 2 rescue chihuahua mixes (mother & daughter). Yep, they have helped me heal and are just wonderful. I love my little pack.


----------



## MCF

Losing a pet is so painful. I remember when I lost my first cat. I knew he was sick but I truly believed the vet could heal him. I took him in and the vet said he needed to be put down ASAP as he was suffering. I drove to the vet singing "You Are My Sunshine" to Simba to comfort him thinking I'd get some medicine and all would be well and left with an empty carrier. Thankfully, I had Simba's brother, Treat, a shy timid cat completely the opposite of Simba, at home. Treat knew something was wrong immediately. After acting odd for about 15 minutes he seemed to completely transform and step up to the plate. From that moment on, until he passed, we were almost always together. Having Treat was such a blessing. 

I hope the Cambridges are coping with their loss well. 2020 has been an unforgiving year.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

I like her statement that says this "is not for the quick win, but for the big win."


----------



## Chloe302225

The entire forum:


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## jennalovesbags

It's sort of funny to see her with a cellphone, because I'm not sure I've ever seen her with one. She looks stunning in that Vogue photo. A little older and wiser, and IMO, more beautiful than ever.


----------



## Chloe302225

Sharont2305 said:


>




I love how she had some of the experts answer the questions, this project was a collaborative process that spanned years before the launch with many people helping to put it together. She isn't pretending like she has all the answers and knowledge on the topic.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Lounorada

A few things...
1. She has grown into her role within the RF so wonderfully well. It really shows when you take the time and put in the work it really pays off and she is shining because of that now.
2. That being said, she is going to be a fantastic Queen Consort whenever that day comes.
3. I love that dusky pink blazer she's wearing in the video above. It's an unusual but really pretty colour for a blazer.
4. I know it's been said many times before but OMG her hair is sooo damn beautiful


----------



## eunaddict

Lounorada said:


> 3. I love that dusky pink blazer she's wearing in the video above. It's an unusual but really pretty colour for a blazer.


Pretty sure that's the blazer bit of her pink M&S suit. So it's affordable too (and she's rewearing it a lot).


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I now have another pug (my third), totally different personality (she is wonderful but she's not driving a car EVER) and 2 rescue chihuahua mixes (mother & daughter). Yep, they have helped me heal and are just wonderful. I love my little pack.


rescuing is the best.  I think they know and appreciate it.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

kemilia said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I now have another pug (my third), totally different personality (she is wonderful but she's not driving a car EVER) and 2 rescue chihuahua mixes (mother & daughter). Yep, they have helped me heal and are just wonderful. I love my little pack.



Guess who moved in with us...my cat's dad, former stray, lived with our elderly neighbour and we literally inherited him when she passed away this spring as the heirs didn't want him. That guy has been around for about 6 years (that's how old my baby would have been in September) and was still super shy, would panic when doors closed behind him (he did sleep inside neighbour's place, but when he visited us and we closed the front door he'd have a meltdown) and didn't want to be touched by anyone. We fed him at her house for months until one day he started to follow us around and demanded to be petted. I taught him how to use our cat flap from inside out and a few days later he taught himself how to get in, the rest is history. I swear either my neighbour or my cat had a word with him because he's made such progress in only a few weeks. At this point he's more cuddly than our other two cats and is inside a lot more than he's ever been before (neighbour had no cat flap and when given the choice of being trapped inside or being stuck outside he usually chose outside). He's still shy and jumpy and a bit traumatized after a vet visit though (poor thing had badly infected teeth with his jaw already impacted, had to have 3 hours of surgery and just came off of 10 days of antibiotics but still hasn't forgiven us for catching him and bringing him in. Not looking forward to catching him again after Christmas for his follow-up).

No, he's not my cat, nobody can replace him and I'd still gladly swap a few of my own life years to get him back, but it makes me happy that he is taken care of, we were so worried he'd end up on the streets again if he didn't like his circumstances (be it living with us or staying at his old place but hating the new tennants).

Sorry for the OT! I wonder if the Cambridges will have another dog soon.


----------



## DeMonica

eunaddict said:


> Pretty sure that's the blazer bit of her pink M&S suit. So it's affordable too (and she's rewearing it a lot).


I think that's that M&S suit, too. I think it's very clever that she wears high street brands often and rewears her clothes several times. Living in these stressful times with long term financial crisis in the horizon, I don't think that the struggling part of the society (even the less struggling one) would like to see the future Queen Consort parading in a new expensive designer outfit every time when she's photographed.


----------



## doni

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is it just me or does she look a bit puffy around the eyes? I know when my cat died this past summer I cried so much I thought it would never stop.



I thought the same... 

Constrast with reports these days in the Spanish press that Queen Letizia does not allow Princess Sofia’s dog in the house at any time. She can only play with him in the gardens and he sleeps elsewhere...


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> [/QUOTE
> Will & Kate make it look pretty easy
> Too bad H&M found it So Hard to do their royal duties....are they thriving now?


----------



## Chloe302225

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are going on a Royal Train tour starting tomorrow.


----------



## Chloe302225

Their last stop on the tour will be to visit The Queen, Prince Phillip, Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oh wow. If I understand correctly that's a huge deal, doesn't the Queen usually not lend out her train?


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh wow. If I understand correctly that's a huge deal, doesn't the Queen usually not lend out her train?


well he is the future king  and the lovely Kate is future Queen Consort....this should be good


----------



## CarryOn2020

Let’s hope they don’t do this. It made me nervous then, still does.  Kate makes everything look easy.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Interesting details: 








						Covid: William and Kate plan train tour to thank key workers
					

The duke and duchess will travel the UK to thank frontline staff for their work during the pandemic.



					www.bbc.com
				




and 








						Inside Kate and Wills' Royal tour train with single beds and Formica table
					

THE public has been offered a rare glimpse inside Kate Middleton and Prince William’s Royal tour train. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will travel 1,250 miles on the Royal Train in a three…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Maggie Muggins

This is so wrong on so many levels.  It portrays the seven-year-old prince as a foul-mouthed boy. 

*Royal Rage: Prince George mocked in new TV show

Express UK article*


----------



## nymeria

Maggie Muggins said:


> This is so wrong on so many levels.  It portrays the seven-year-old prince as a foul-mouthed boy.
> 
> *Royal Rage: Prince George mocked in new TV show
> 
> Express UK article*


Totally agree. Children are ( or should be) off limits for a number of obvious reasons, not the least of which is they have not chosen to be in the position that others are mocking, nor do they completely understand WHY everyone is laughing at them.
The writers, show-runners and HBO execs should be ashamed ( and how did this show get green-lit to this point in production anyway?). I'm embarrassed FOR them- they sure don't get it!


----------



## redney

Is this Gary Janetti's show? Discussed this awhile ago on this thread when it was announced. U.S. comedy writer who does a George thing on his IG. Really funny, and in support of George.


----------



## nymeria

It is- and if I'm wrong about the content or it's meaning, I apologize to any concerned ( and totally missed the discussion previously!).
I'll still stand by " just leave the kids out of it, there must be something else you can write well about".


----------



## Maggie Muggins

redney said:


> Is this Gary Janetti's show? Discussed this awhile ago on this thread when it was announced. U.S. comedy writer who does a George thing on his IG. Really funny, and in support of George.


In the accompanying vid, the boy sounds condescending and overbearing in complete contrast to the affable young boy we generally see and, part of the comments is bleeped out signifying something either obscene or derogatory or ...


----------



## CarryOn2020

Janetti’s IG *was* funny initially, showed his clever wit. Then, it switched gears and became mean-spirited, cheap shots that were really mean, so mean that I dropped it from my feed.  The clips I have seen of this show look even more mean-spirited.  Certainly bullying, though skewing more mean. It almost seems like someone else is doing the writing. Hmmm.  Any jr high kid could make these jokes write these cheap shots - no skill required.  IMO, Janetti is skating by on his previous successes.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Duke and Duchess of Cambridge head off for royal train tour around Britain | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

More on Kate's volunteer work:


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




That's such a cute pic.


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That's such a cute pic.


So much more genuine than another *ahem* couple we all know and can't stand.


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> Janetti’s IG *was* funny initially, showed his clever wit. Then, it switched gears and became mean-spirited, cheap shots that were really mean, so mean that I dropped it from my feed.  The clips I have seen of this show look even more mean-spirited.  Certainly bullying, though skewing more mean. It almost seems like someone else is doing the writing. Hmmm.  Any jr high kid could make these jokes write these cheap shots - no skill required.  IMO, Janetti is skating by on his previous successes.


ITA.


----------



## Jktgal

Chloe302225 said:


>




This is in poor taste when people are told to restrict movements etc. No doubt because they both probably already got infected and got the best of care and think they are immune. They don't care about the people that has to do work to prepare their travels. Yuck.


----------



## Sharont2305

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "A very special lesson for pupils from Holy Trinity Church of England First School in Berwick-Upon-Tweed...  On their second stop of the day  The Duke and Duchess popped in to recognise the invaluable wo
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "A very special lesson for pupils from Holy Trinity Church of England First School in Berwick-Upon-Tweed...  On their second stop of the day  The Duke and Duchess popped in to recognise the invaluable work of teachers, including their...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The British Royal Family on Instagram: "The Duke and Duchess are off!  This evening, The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge departed on the #RoyalTrainTour to pay tribute to the inspiring work of those who have gone above and beyond to support communities
					

The British Royal Family shared a post on Instagram: "The Duke and Duchess are off!  This evening, The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge departed on the #RoyalTrainTour to pay tribute to the inspiring work of those who have gone above and beyond to support communities across England, Scotland and...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Jktgal said:


> This is in poor taste when people are told to restrict movements etc. No doubt because they both probably already got infected and got the best of care and think they are immune. They don't care about the people that has to do work to prepare their travels. Yuck.




This is a government supported endeavor that wouldn't of gone ahead without their seal of approval and knowledge. As far as I know it also falls in line the UK's guidelines for movement in the New tier system, someone in the UK can correct me if I'm wrong. William was also the only one who had Covid-19.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> This is a government supported endeavor that wouldn't of gone ahead without their seal of approval and knowledge. As far as I know it also falls in line the UK's guidelines for movement in the New teir system, someone in the UK can correct me if I'm wrong. William was also the only one who had Covid-19.


Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland and England have 4 different restrictions as they are 4 different countries. England and Scotland have tier systems in place and they are different in both countries. In Wales we don't have a tier system and not sure what system they have in Northern Ireland. 
And yes, you're right, all their travel will be within the Government guidelines.


----------



## MCF

Chloe302225 said:


>



"Call me Catherine." I love that! Are people gathering to see the Cambridges as they travel through the UK or is it more low key?


----------



## Sharont2305

MCF said:


> "Call me Catherine." I love that! Are people gathering to see the Cambridges as they travel through the UK or is it more low key?


I think it's going to be very low key. I don't think a full itinerary has been released.


----------



## Chloe302225

MCF said:


> "Call me Catherine." I love that! Are people gathering to see the Cambridges as they travel through the UK or is it more low key?



They didn't announce a full itinerary to try to stop that from happening.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




Awww, he's so frail and taking care of his wife regardless.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## maryg1

Chloe302225 said:


>



Omg I have the same pasta machine!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate's been looking great so far on the train trip. Perfectly low key but still with her trademark well-tailored coats. Love those pearl drop earrings she's been wearing.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love the lining on the coat.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

Those coats tho! Omg..... I am so jealous of her coat game... always have been though...


----------



## LittleStar88

She looks so great on this tour! No easy feat when you are on the road on a train and living out of a suitcase. 

I adore them more and more with every successful venture!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LittleStar88 said:


> She looks so great on this tour! No easy feat when you are on the road on a train and living out of a suitcase.
> 
> I adore them more and more with every successful venture!



Same.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lanasyogamama

If you’re so inclined, the KensingtonRoyal Instagram stories are really great!

I just screen captured this. The kitty cat photobomb is so funny. 

And I agree, they looks so great and polished.


----------



## bag-princess

i have seen they have not been welcomed at some of the stops - even booed.  people think that since he had covid that he would know better than to be out traveling and being around other people.  one official said he wished they had stayed at home.










						Tone deaf? Prince William and Duchess Kate's royal train tour criticized amid pandemic
					

A national train tour by Prince William and his wife Kate has received a frosty welcome from leaders in Wales and Scotland.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: " from Cleeve Court Care Home in Twerton, where The Duke and Duchess paid tribute to the efforts of care staff across the country. Meeting staff from the home to hear about their experiences of providing
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: " from Cleeve Court Care Home in Twerton, where The Duke and Duchess paid tribute to the efforts of care staff across the country. Meeting staff from the home to hear about their experiences of providing care and how residents have...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Wonderful. The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, Prince Charles and the Duchess of Cornwall, The Earl and Countess of Wessex and Princess Anne The Princess Royal join The Queen at Windsor.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Tootsie17

Chloe302225 said:


>



Ok, I want ALL of her coats. ALL OF THEM!


----------



## TC1

I was surprised to read that they would be joining the Queen after being out and mingling with the public. Yes, I realize they're taking precautions, but it is the Queen after all.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Prince and Princess of Wales on Instagram: "The final stop on the #RoyalTrainTour  where The Queen and members of the Royal Family thanked local volunteers and key workers.  Windsor"
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales shared a post on Instagram: "The final stop on the #RoyalTrainTour  where The Queen and members of the Royal Family thanked local volunteers and key workers.  Windsor". Follow their account to see 2550 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


> Kate's been looking great so far on the train trip. Perfectly low key but still with her trademark well-tailored coats. Love those pearl drop earrings she's been wearing.



She does have some gorgeous coats, doesn’t she?  And each of them fits beautifully.  She really is growing into her role so nicely.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Lovely news, didn't know where else to post this, Prince William's cousin Zara is expecting another baby, Mike Tindall revealed the news a couple of hours ago.


----------



## bellecate

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love this. William speaking with his Granny, HRH.


----------



## Sharont2305

Looks like she's blowing a kiss to the Queen. How comfortable are you to be able to do that??? You can just hear William saying "bye Gran" 
And Sophie giving her a virtual hug. Love it


----------



## Sol Ryan

Sharont2305 said:


> Looks like she's blowing a kiss to the Queen. How comfortable are you to be able to do that??? You can just hear William saying "bye Gran"
> And Sophie giving her a virtual hug. Love it




I wish I was cool enough to pull off the Queen’t hat... I admit that thing is amazing....


----------



## kemilia

Sol Ryan said:


> I wish I was cool enough to pull off the Queen’t hat... I admit that thing is amazing....


I agree, that hat is way cool! She's looking good.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

Sharont2305 said:


>




The social media for this tour was *chef's  kiss*.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## kemilia

These 2 knocked it out of the park with this tour--well done!


----------



## LittleStar88

kemilia said:


> These 2 knocked it out of the park with this tour--well done!



They really did! Classy, appropriate and not self-serving at all.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> They really did! Classy, appropriate and not self-serving at all.


what a concept


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## kemilia

Geez Louise--George is changing so fast, becoming a big kid now. Charlotte is so sweet and Louis--what a cutie! 

Great pic of the fam.


----------



## sdkitty

kemilia said:


> Geez Louise--George is changing so fast, becoming a big kid now. Charlotte is so sweet and Louis--what a cutie!
> 
> Great pic of the fam.


yes, that little Charlotte is so cute...the others too but she is my fave....love the hair, the dress, everything.  of course girls are more fun to dress up


----------



## Sharont2305

__





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					instagram.com


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


>





I love the pic of the whole family and I always love the chance to see those darling kids.  Though I admit to a little twinge of sadness to see that George is not a little boy any more.  Now he is a dude!


----------



## Chloe302225

Their Christmas Card was leaked again this year, hopefully they still release it in HD unlike last year when they decided to release a totally different (but still good) picture because it got out.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



Little Louis, looking so confused. It's technically his first royal "engagement" Adorable.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> Their Christmas Card was leaked again this year, hopefully they still release it in HD unlike last year when they decided to release a totally different (but still good) picture because it got out.



a lot of people have said charlotte resembles the queen.  in this pic I think she looks kinda like Kate - which is a good thing IMO


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> Their Christmas Card was leaked again this year, hopefully they still release it in HD unlike last year when they decided to release a totally different (but still good) picture because it got out.




I'm confused. You can't share these once they are officially released, but as long as they aren't, you can? Am I being dull or is the wording weird here (in the Insta post, not the posting I quoted)?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm confused. You can't share these once they are officially released, but as long as they aren't, you can? Am I being dull or is the wording weird here (in the Insta post, not the posting I quoted)?


I think this one is sent out to people who have possibly sent them a card, then we also get an official photo wishing everyone a Merry Christmas.


----------



## daisychainz

They look like such a perfect family. I know they aren't, but still... the illusion is so heartwarming. The kids are adorable, especially Louis!


----------



## sdkitty

daisychainz said:


> They look like such a perfect family. I know they aren't, but still... the illusion is so heartwarming. The kids are adorable, especially Louis!
> [/QUOT


agree - no family is perfect but they come close....performing their duties with such grace and looking so "normal"


----------



## Sharont2305

Lovely news, another cousin for George, Charlotte and Louis as Catherine's sister Pippa and husband James are expecting their second child.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

They really rose to the occasion this year, didn't they? So fabulous. (and I don't care if it was their idea or their team's, the end results we see are flawless and well executed)


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> They really rose to the occasion this year, didn't they? So fabulous. (and I don't care if it was their idea or their team's, the end results we see are flawless and well executed)


They did indeed, and, to be fair, so did other members of the family too, especially the Duchess of Cornwall, Countess of Wessex and Princess Eugenie.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Cambridges and their communications team have been doing a great job; on a side note, William and Kate  (especially William) should consider narrating a book IMO.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> The Cambridges and their communications team have been doing a great job; on a side note, William and Kate  (especially William) should consider narrating a book IMO.


Definitely, a kids book for charity.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Speaking of books, I'm really enjoying that charity cookbook he supported a while back.


----------



## carmen56

QueenofWrapDress said:


> They really rose to the occasion this year, didn't they? So fabulous. (and I don't care if it was their idea or their team's, the end results we see are flawless and well executed)



Yes!  Beat that, H and M.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> They did indeed, and, to be fair, so did other members of the family too, especially the Duchess of Cornwall, Countess of Wessex and Princess Eugenie.


I loved it when Camilla brought Beth, her rescue pup, to the animal home and had Beth "help" her unveil the plaque.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

Chloe302225 said:


>




The politics of the America’s Cup have me so disgusted with my normal teams that ya know.. maybe I will back the Brits this year... ETNZ and Prada can just go away at this point... I was going to cheer for the US as a default ( although, I just saw they have Dean Barker on the team, a point in their favor...) and feel bad about it, but I‘ve always liked Sir Ben...

Eta- I just realized all my fav sailors are getting older and retiring... I’m old... I remember sneaking onto my school’s internet to keep up with the races in New Zealand back before we had internet at home lol


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sol Ryan said:


> The politics of the America’s Cup have me so disgusted with my normal teams that ya know.. maybe I will back the Brits this year... ETNZ and Prada can just go away at this point... I was going to cheer for the US as a default ( although, I just saw they have Dean Barker on the team, a point in their favor...) and feel bad about it, but I‘ve always liked Sir Ben...



Sounds like drama. Off to research
Politics, Fortune 500 companies and their money have corrupted most sports and the athletes. Not fun to attend anymore.  Kate has consistently supported Sir Ben and the Cup. Each time she brings in the fun.  

ETA:  https://www.ft.com/content/79179768-2f62-4769-8aaa-3f56687cdbee
“Never before has any club that has run it ever had the same people running the event that is running the defending team. You always separated church and state.”


----------



## Sol Ryan

CarryOn2020 said:


> Sounds like drama. Off to research
> Politics, Fortune 500 companies and their money have corrupted most sports and the athletes. Not fun to attend anymore.



It’s tons of drama starting Oracle Vs Alinghi. It ended up in the courts and kinda ruined the sport... became more for TV and excitement... it became “businessman” and not gentleman. Tacky.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## jennalovesbags

Louis is my new fav


----------



## Chloe302225

I need photos of Kate and Charlotte in their matching Penelope Chilvers boots A.S.A.P.

Take a look at their Christmas Cards through the years in this link:









						A New Family Photo for the Cambridges' Christmas Card
					

The life and style of Kate Middleton, Duchess of Cambridge, including coverage of events, engagements, fashion, and everything else besides.




					hrhduchesskate.blogspot.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Random, but does Kate do horseriding?


----------



## Mendocino

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Random, but does Kate do horseriding?


I've read she's allergic to horses and I've never seen her on a horse.


----------



## chaneljewel

Sharont2305 said:


>



Incredible!  So thoughtful too!


----------



## Sharont2305

jennalovesbags said:


> Louis is my new fav


Here's hoping he doesn't end up like his uncle Harry!


----------



## wilding

Hang on, hold the bus and back right up. When did Louis get big, I swear just yesterday he was knee high to a grasshopper and today....


----------



## Maggie Muggins

Sharont2305 said:


> Here's hoping he doesn't end up like his uncle Harry!


If all goes well, Charlotte will be the spare and she already looks and sounds very level-headed.


----------



## Chloe302225

Mendocino said:


> I've read she's allergic to horses and I've never seen her on a horse.



I have seen that too but she is around horses fairly regularly at polo, horse trials, Trooping the Colour etc that I'm not so sure.  Maybe it is not a severe allergy or she might not have caught the family's horse riding bug. George and Charlotte are said to into riding though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love how Charlotte’s arms are the same in pic two and three!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Here's hoping he doesn't end up like his uncle Harry!



I feel Louis' parents are doing a much better job than Harry's, though. They are committed to raising happy, grounded children and not absorbed in their own drama.


----------



## eunaddict

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I feel Louis' parents are doing a much better job than Harry's, though. They are committed to raising happy, grounded children and not absorbed in their own drama.



In addition, having 2 "spares" seems like a wiser decision. There will be 2 siblings who aren't going to be the Monarch, which hopefully means they won't feel as singled out and left out of the "bigger events". 

And I would like to think that Charles (when King) will be more inclusive of the "spares" than his grandmother (and to some extents, his mother) was.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I feel Louis' parents are doing a much better job than Harry's, though. They are committed to raising happy, grounded children and not absorbed in their own drama.


Absolutely, I have high hopes for these kids.


----------



## kemilia

carmen56 said:


> Yes!  Beat that, H and M.


Oh, they will try. And fail as usual.


----------



## kemilia

Maggie Muggins said:


> If all goes well, Charlotte will be the spare and she already looks and sounds very level-headed.


Well, she's said she likes spiders and that says a lot (imo). Tolerance of bugs sounds very level-headed to me.


----------



## sdkitty

cute story and pics of Charlotte








						Princess Charlotte Had the Funniest Reactions to a Christmas Show
					

These photos are iconic.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

OMG I love him.


----------



## maryg1

As a whippet owner, I have a passion for sighthounds in general.
He’a so lovely


----------



## Mendocino

QueenofWrapDress said:


> OMG I love him.


One of the things I enjoy on St. Patrick's day is when Will and Kate visit the Irish Guards and I get to see photos of their adorable mascot.


----------



## Mendocino

wilding said:


> Hang on, hold the bus and back right up. When did Louis get big, I swear just yesterday he was knee high to a grasshopper and today....


Yes! Where did their baby go? and George is getting so tall!


----------



## Chloe302225

Cambridges and Wessexes accused inadvertently breaking 'Rule of Six'
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have been accused of inadvertently flouting the 'rule of six' after meeting Prince Edward and his family at Sandringham.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## TC1

LOL. Rules only apply to us plebs


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> LOL. Rules only apply to us plebs


on the other hand, I wouldn't want to have all my actions scrutinized


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> on the other hand, I wouldn't want to have all my actions scrutinized


Well, you are in the public eye..they just went around thanking front line workers, etc. Of course you're under a microscope..and always will be. The minute you don't follow the rules that are set..you'll be called out (as they well know) that's why of course they "didn't mean to"


----------



## doni

eunaddict said:


> In addition, having 2 "spares" seems like a wiser decision. There will be 2 siblings who aren't going to be the Monarch, which hopefully means they won't feel as singled out and left out of the "bigger events".
> 
> And I would like to think that Charles (when King) will be more inclusive of the "spares" than his grandmother (and to some extents, his mother) was.


But the British monarchy is extremely inclusive of spares compared to other monarchies. If anything, the tendency is towards more streamlined Royal houses. Also, the problem with Harry might have been that, given the circumstances, he was much more involved, for longer time, and more present in the media, than it fits a spare (and compared to his uncles and aunt) so that it fueled his sense of importance and entitlement....


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Dunno, it seems they were walking seperately and only crossed paths so to speak. What are you going to do, tell your small children "Don't talk to them"? I realize they have a role model function and I personally try to follow all the rules and get annoyed at people blatantly breaking them, but man, this pandemic sh*t is exhausting.


----------



## CarryOn2020

eunaddict said:


> In addition, having 2 "spares" seems like a wiser decision. There will be 2 siblings who aren't going to be the Monarch, which hopefully means they won't feel as singled out and left out of the "bigger events".
> 
> And I would like to think that Charles (when King) will be more inclusive of the "spares" than his grandmother (and to some extents, his mother) was.



Remember, one of those spares is Andrew


----------



## eunaddict

CarryOn2020 said:


> Remember, one of those spares is Andrew



Yeah but Andrew's problems aren't a "spare" issue, _*they're a he-is-a-pervert-and-a-criminal issue *_(allegedly); which arguably can happen to almost any and every family - privileged or otherwise. Meanwhile, Anne and Edward seem pretty well-adjusted .

It's the same thing IMHO, if you are the only sibling to some over-achiever, your entire life is a competition and being made to feel lesser-than; if you're one of a few siblings to an overachiever, the overachiever is the odd one out, not you.


----------



## Maggie Muggins

eunaddict said:


> Yeah but Andrew's problems aren't a "spare" issue, _*they're a he-is-a-pervert-and-a-criminal issue *_(allegedly); which arguably can happen to almost any and every family - privileged or otherwise. Meanwhile, Anne and Edward seem pretty well-adjusted .
> 
> It's the same thing IMHO, if you are the only sibling to some over-achiever, your entire life is a competition and being made to feel lesser-than; if you're one of a few siblings to an overachiever, the overachiever is the odd one out, not you.


Anne and Edward were never considered a spare, only Andrew. The 'real' spares, Margaret, Andrew and Harry are jealous, temperamental,  overbearing and self-absorbed individuals. They want the perks without doing all the work involved.
ETA They actually want to perform only the more glamourous engagements.


----------



## Mendocino

Maggie Muggins said:


> Anne and Edward were never considered a spare, only Andrew. The 'real' spares, Margaret, Andrew and Harry are jealous, temperamental,  overbearing and self-absorbed individuals. They want the perks without doing all the work involved.
> ETA They actually want to perform only the more glamourous engagements.


Andrew leapfrogged over Anne in the line of succession the year she turned 10. She always seemed levelheaded to me and was very successful equestrian. I think the fact that she was able to do something she really loved to do was very helpful to her development. I think Charlotte and Louis will be influenced in a similar manner.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## RueMonge

Sharont2305 said:


>



I thought her message was as tasteful as she is.
She must be so proud of William and Kate.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I've been reading accounts of nurses and doctors from the UK and the situation seems to be really worrisome :/


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Didn't know where to put it, but Camilla is launching a kind of book club thing (advertised on the BRF account), and her first four picks look promising. I used to be an absolute bookworm, but kind of fell out of the habit last year, so this year I try to be back on track with my reading.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Chloe302225 said:


>






A screen grab from this video call.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lulu212121

She looks great! I love her hair!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

She is bringing back that 2012 -2013 hair.... I like it!!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Any monarchy specialists on? So elsewhere someone brought up that William will automatically become Duke of Cornwall when Charles becomes king, but has to be promoted to Prince of Wales. Does anyone know what happens to the Cambridge dukedom? Does it go back to the crown, will William be Duke of Cambridge AND Cornwall? Was Charles Duke of Cornwall from birth as the Queen never held the title (because it's the heir apparent's title and not the heir presumtive's), did he get promoted when the Queen became queen (kind of makes sense because Charles couldn't possible be heir apparent when the law was still hoping for a male heir for his grandfather), or at a later date?


----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Any monarchy specialists on? So elsewhere someone brought up that William will automatically become Duke of Cornwall when Charles becomes king, but has to be promoted to Prince of Wales. Does anyone know what happens to the Cambridge dukedom? Does it go back to the crown, will William be Duke of Cambridge AND Cornwall? Was Charles Duke of Cornwall from birth as the Queen never held the title (because it's the heir apparent's title and not the heir presumtive's), did he get promoted when the Queen became queen (kind of makes sense because Charles couldn't possible be heir apparent when the law was still hoping for a male heir for his grandfather), or at a later date?



William will be the Duke of Cambridge and Cornwall (and in the future when King also the Duke of Lancaster).  Charles became the Duke of Cornwall when his mother became Queen as he was automatically the heir apparent and assumed all titles related to it (they are more titles besides Cornwall like the Duke of Rothsay etc). Charles was automatically the heir apparent because he is the Queens oldest son. The law changed before Prince George's birth to then say the oldest child regardless of gender will be the heir apparent.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Thank you!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

W&K make it look so easy to use their platform to shine a light on the accomplishments of others.  Too bad some others can only try to shine a light on themselves.  Ugh...


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



she looks happy and beautiful


----------



## CarryOn2020

Laugh and the world laughs with you; cry and you cry alone.
IMO, Kate must have read The Japanese Way to Beauty. To be beautiful, the Japanese refer to beauty as having a “well-polished heart, a crystal-clear heart, a true heart, etc.“ It takes more muscles to frown than smile.  


Spoiler: The Way to Beauty


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> Laugh and the world laughs with you; cry and you cry alone.
> IMO, Kate must have read The Japanese Way to Beauty. To be beautiful, the Japanese refer to beauty as having a “well-polished heart, a crystal-clear heart, a true heart, etc.“ It takes more muscles to frown than smile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The Way to Beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972950


I've said it repeatedly but I think Will picked the perfect wife.  Regardless of whether she and her family may had been wanting this role for her, still, she performs the role of wife, mother and duchess so beautifully.


----------



## purseinsanity

Luvbolide said:


> W&K make it look so easy to use their platform to shine a light on the accomplishments of others.  Too bad some others can only try to shine a light on themselves.  Ugh...


Like some of their unaccomplished relatives?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I just saw that, love the casual setting.


----------



## Chloe302225

The inside story behind a wonderfully charming Royal photograph
					

EMILY ANDREWS: There was a time when the relationship between the Duke of Cornwall and his son worried some. As a youngster, William would often challenge his 'Pa'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lulu212121

OMG! I don't think I've ever seen her without the notorious eyeliner! I swore it was tattooed. She looks so much better! Again, well delivered message.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




The comments, though.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## pianoangelxx

I really want to know her hair secrets. I've seen pictures of her with frizzy hair when she first entered the RF.


----------



## Annawakes

I remember there was a picture of her at the London games, watching gymnastics I think, and her hair was very untidy.  Like, wind blown or something and frizzy looking.  I wondered then why didn’t she try to smooth it down with her hands, and then thought maybe she wasn’t supposed to touch/mess with her hair (unlike another person does ahem)


----------



## MCF

I have question for the Brits on this thread. Here in America, saying someone has frizzy hair has kind of a negative connotation like it's unruly or messy looking. According to my British husband, in the UK, saying someone has frizzy hair is more of a compliment/neutral description of a person's hair. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Princess Eugenie had a baby boy today.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## RueMonge

Chloe302225 said:


>



Dad looks so delightfully pleased.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>



Abigail comes from my home town


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Good to see the BBC covered the royals not the LA celebs


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> Good to see the BBC covered the royals not the LA celebs


they are just keeping calm and carrying on very gracefully


----------



## purseinsanity

elvisfan4life said:


> Good to see the BBC covered the royals *not the LA celebs*


Don't you mean LA celebs wannabes?


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


>



I love these two.  They seem genuine and truly comfortable with each other.  An actual partnership in a marriage, not a business partnership, like you know who!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


>



another nice coat on Kate....wonder how many she has


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> another nice coat on Kate....wonder how many she has



Her coat game is always on point. Generally, I think what elevates all of her fashion choices is how perfectly they fit her.


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Her coat game is always on point. Generally, I think what elevates all of her fashion choices is how perfectly they fit her.


Yes!  And her genuine smile.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Some good news


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I really hope he pulls through and makes a few more milestones (his 100th birthday, the Queens Platinum Jubilee next year).


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

So this is what happens when you use the incredible platform that you have to start and fund a service the helps the people you represent. This is what being a royal is suppose to be about.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> So this is what happens when you use the incredible platform that you have to start and fund a service the helps the people you represent. This is what being a royal is suppose to be about.


Yes, absolutely. I would think that the parents of this young boy have found things tough this past year, unlike some people who think they've had it "tough"


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton hails 'amazing work' of key workers and frontline NHS
					

The Duchess of Cambridge's comments came as the Royals celebrated Commonwealth Day in a BBC TV show set to air tomorrow at 5pm.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225

Queen stresses importance of 'friendship and unity' for Commonwealth Day message | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Pessie

Chloe302225 said:


> Queen stresses importance of 'friendship and unity' for Commonwealth Day message | Daily Mail Online
> View attachment 5013978
> View attachment 5013979


QE looks very chipper, good to see


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, absolutely. I would think that the parents of this young boy have found things tough this past year, unlike some people who think they've had it "tough"


...sitting in their multimillion dollar mansion with 16 bathrooms and multimillion dollar deals whining how it was "tough" to have a grossly expensive wedding, wear designer clothes, and "not have a voice".


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


> Queen stresses importance of 'friendship and unity' for Commonwealth Day message | Daily Mail Online
> View attachment 5013978
> View attachment 5013979



Beautiful pictures


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Wrong thread


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

Royals break cover amid fall out from onslaught of damaging claims
					

Duchess of Cambridge Kate Middleton and Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall, bore grim expressions as they were seen driving through London this afternoon.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton  on International Women's Day
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, spoke with Jasmine Harrison, 21, who is the youngest woman to row solo across an ocean, in a call released for International Women's Day.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

Kate Middleton Makes Appearance for International Women's Day After Meghan and Harry's Oprah Interview
					

Kate Middleton marked International Women's Day with a video call to record-breaking bower Jasmine Harrison




					people.com
				




What a contrast to her attention whore SIL.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

RICHARD KAY: What caused the rift between Kate and Meghan?
					

RICHARD KAY: Here were two very different women: Kate with her charmingly English reserve in public and Meghan a poised and glossy American performer.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

William and Kate Are in ‘Total Shock’ Over Harry and Meghan’s Revelations
					

Prince William and Duchess Kate did not know the ‘extent’ of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle’s troubles with palace aides — exclusive




					www.usmagazine.com


----------



## Chloe302225

The fact he said something publicly shows how much he is hurt by what his so called brother did to him and his family. I honestly don't know Harry thinks he is going to repair this relationship now.








						Kate and William head out on first official engagement since Oprah
					

The couple were seen being driven in London today. They are said to be deeply upset by the way they were attacked by the Sussexes, with Meghan accusing Kate of making her cry.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Swipe across to see the video of William responding to the reporters. I would love to hear that call between William and Harry.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## DeMonica

Chloe302225 said:


>



George is getting so big. He has changed a lot recently.


----------



## mdcx

Feel so sad for them dealing with all of the MM rubbish.


----------



## jlm916

William took the my family, my problem road and showed up to deflect any drama from Catherine and her work


----------



## CarryOn2020

DeMonica said:


> George is getting so big. He has changed a lot recently.



Still adorable, still has good hair, still a heartthrob


----------



## DeMonica

CarryOn2020 said:


> Still adorable, still has good hair, still a heartthrob


I'm sure he's going to be a very handsome young man. He might have got Middleton hair genes.


----------



## chicinthecity777

DeMonica said:


> I'm sure he's going to be a very handsome young man. He might have got Middleton hair genes.


Hope so! I am surprised William and Harry didn't inherit the fuller hair from Diana. It normally comes from mother's side...


----------



## Sharont2305

DeMonica said:


> I'm sure he's going to be a very handsome young man. He might have got Middleton hair genes.


I think both he and Louis have the Middletons genes in general. George especially looks like grandpa Michael.


----------



## bisousx

jlm916 said:


> William took the my family, my problem road and showed up to deflect any drama from Catherine and her work



I don’t think much about the Cambridges ... but I admire them taking the high road. It takes a lot of willpower and discipline not  to correct, respond or snap back to scathing allegations. I know I couldn’t do it. This is the epitome of class.


----------



## limom

At the end of the day, he will be king and she is married to the king, plus mother of the future king.
As much as JCMH feels like Charles and William are trapped.
They are satisfied with their lives, imho.
So freaking ridiculous.


----------



## chicinthecity777

limom said:


> At the end of the day, he will be king and she is married to the king, plus mother of the future king.
> As much as JCMH feels like Charles and William are trapped.
> They are satisfied with their lives, imho.
> So freaking ridiculous.


Life is not just about "do whatever I feel like", life is also about duty and responsibility. A concept some fail to understand!


----------



## chicinthecity777

This is what grownups do - 2nd video.


----------



## sdkitty

chicinthecity777 said:


> This is what grownups do - 2nd video.



why is the american media letting her get away with saying anything she wants, unquestioned?


----------



## Annawakes

Chloe302225 said:


> Royals break cover amid fall out from onslaught of damaging claims
> 
> 
> Duchess of Cambridge Kate Middleton and Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall, bore grim expressions as they were seen driving through London this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


To me it’s a stretch to write a whole article based on someone’s driving face.  Who drives with a smile on?

I also think the similar story about MM and H having grim driving faces was far fetched.


----------



## sdkitty

Annawakes said:


> To me it’s a stretch to write a whole article based on someone’s driving face.  Who drives with a smile on?
> 
> I also think the similar story about MM and H having grim driving faces was far fetched.


and kate was wearing a mask...this is a stretch


----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


> Queen stresses importance of 'friendship and unity' for Commonwealth Day message | Daily Mail Online
> View attachment 5013978
> View attachment 5013979


Dang! The Queen looks great!


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> and kate was wearing a mask...this is a stretch


She probably had her bodyguard with her in the passenger seat, they both would have had to wear masks.


----------



## purseinsanity

Annawakes said:


> To me it’s a stretch to write a whole article based on someone’s driving face.  Who drives with a smile on?
> 
> I also think the similar story about MM and H having grim driving faces was far fetched.


LOL, that's why I don't put much stock in pictures and have people analyze body language based on a single shot.  You need videos!  At any point, I could look happy, sad, road raged, confused, hangry, evil, sweet as can be, homicial, distressed, etc., while on a single drive.  And yes, if I saw someone driving the car ride smiling to themselves, I may think they're slightly off their rocker.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, that's why I don't put much stock in pictures and have people analyze body language based on a single shot.  You need videos!  At any point, I could look happy, sad, road raged, confused, hangry, evil, sweet as can be, homicial, distressed, etc., while on a single drive.  And yes, if I saw someone driving the car ride smiling to themselves, I may think they're slightly off their rocker.


one of my DHs pet peeves is people alone in the car wearing a mask.  why?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> one of my DHs pet peeves is people alone in the car wearing a mask.  why?


Because we forget we have the stupid thing on


----------



## Aimee3

sdkitty said:


> one of my DHs pet peeves is people alone in the car wearing a mask.  why?


Cause the car might have been valet parked and a stranger had been in it!


----------



## Maggie Muggins

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, that's why I don't put much stock in pictures and have people analyze body language based on a single shot.  You need videos!  At any point, I could look happy, sad, road raged, confused, hangry, evil, sweet as can be, homicial, distressed, etc., while on a single drive.  And yes, if I saw someone driving the car ride smiling to themselves, I may think they're slightly off their rocker.


I have a tin ear and can't carry a tune to save my life, but knew the lyrics to many songs. So, I became a diva while driving alone in the car and smiling to myself.


----------



## Sharont2305

https://t.co/LMrElUMSFs
		


The Duchess of Cambridge at the bandstand where Sarah Everard was last seen. She was at the vigil in a private capacity


----------



## Sharont2305

Frankie McCamley (@Frankie_Mack) Tweeted: The Duchess of Cambridge has come to pay her respects in Clapham following the death of Sarah Everard. #SarahEverard #Clapham #Breaking https://t.co/aytKJZU7fI


----------



## Chloe302225

Duchess of Cambridge arrives at Clapham Common
					

The Duchess of Cambridge has visited Clapham Common this afternoon to join mourners laying flowers in tribute to Sarah Everard.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> one of my DHs pet peeves is people alone in the car wearing a mask.  why?


OMG I know!  And N95 to boot!


----------



## purseinsanity

limom said:


> Because we forget we have the stupid thing on


I don't, LOL.  As soon as I get in the car, I rip the damn thing off.  Almost like many women rip off their bra the second they're home, LOL!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

sdkitty said:


> one of my DHs pet peeves is people alone in the car wearing a mask.  why?


Sometimes I keep it on if I’m going somewhere else right away and I’m too lazy to take it off


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> one of my DHs pet peeves is people alone in the car wearing a mask.  why?



While you're techically not allowed to wear a mask while driving in Germany (not sure about other countries), I sometimes have to run a few errands in a row and I don't want to touch near my face several times without having the opportunity to wash my hands. I carry disinfectant, but somehow I don't trust it as much as warm water and soap haha.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




So unpretentious and natural. You really get the impression it was personally important to her to be there for all the right reasons.


----------



## Sharont2305

Well... I got a bit teary. "Papa is missing you"


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> OMG I know!  And N95 to boot!


Hold on--I am so used to wearing these darn things that yesterday I tried to eat a piece of garlic bread without realizing I had my mask still on! 

I lift the bread to my mouth and it hits the fabric--I was SOO embarrassed.


----------



## chicinthecity777

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So unpretentious and natural. You really get the impression it was personally important to her to be there for all the right reasons.


You mean no professional photographers etc? Who would have thought that?


----------



## chicinthecity777

QueenofWrapDress said:


> While you're techically not allowed to wear a mask while driving in Germany (not sure about other countries), I sometimes have to run a few errands in a row and I don't want to touch near my face several times without having the opportunity to wash my hands. I carry disinfectant, but somehow I don't trust it as much as warm water and soap haha.


I have occasionally done this, while driving between supermarket and post office or something like that. I just can't be bothered to handle the mask in-between.


----------



## MCF

Chloe302225 said:


>



I noticed some people are wearing masks while others are not. Is that acceptable to do in England now? I heard that covid cases have gone down a lot there but I thought masks were still mandatory.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MCF said:


> I noticed some people are wearing masks while others are not. Is that acceptable to do in England now? I heard that covid cases have gone down a lot there but I thought masks were still mandatory.


Not required outdoors.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Well... I got a bit teary. "Papa is missing you"




I will admit my first thought was "Not you too" (starting to milk it for all it's worth like, uh, others), but when I read they (ok...Kate! What a great wife and mother she is) do this each year and read the messages I choked up a little too. I feel they might not have posted something so personal had Diana not been completely hijacked lately, so I completely understand their move.

Also, can we admire how nice little Charlotte's handwriting is??? (not that there's anything wrong with George's, but he's also two years older)


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I will admit my first thought was "Not you too" (starting to milk it for all it's worth like, uh, others), but when I read they (ok...Kate! What a great wife and mother she is) do this each year and read the messages I choked up a little too. I feel they might not have posted something so personal had Diana not been completely hijacked lately, so I completely understand their move.
> 
> Also, can we admire how nice little Charlotte's handwriting is??? (not that there's anything wrong with George's, but he's also two years older)


I thought that about Charlotte's handwriting, it's beautiful. Maybe she can teach Auntie Meghan how to write.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

A little peak at her cutie from Princess Eugenie


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




Is that a Victoria sponge?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is that a Victoria sponge?


Technically, a Victoria sponge has only icing sugar on top.


----------



## purseinsanity

Prince William's Children Make Cards Remembering 'Granny' Princess Diana for U.K. Mother's Day
					

Prince George, Princess Charlotte, and Prince Louis have a tradition of making cards in memory of their late grandmother for Prince William




					people.com


----------



## bisousx

purseinsanity said:


> Prince William's Children Make Cards Remembering 'Granny' Princess Diana for U.K. Mother's Day
> 
> 
> Prince George, Princess Charlotte, and Prince Louis have a tradition of making cards in memory of their late grandmother for Prince William
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people.com



Cute. In contrast, I wonder if it’s a Sussex tradition to bring up Grandma Diana’s name in every interview and paid speaking engagement.


----------



## purseinsanity

bisousx said:


> Cute. In contrast, I wonder if it’s a Sussex tradition to bring up Grandma Diana’s name in every interview and paid speaking engagement.


The Sussexes use Diana as a weapon.


----------



## Handbag1234

Surprised but admiration for Kate for quietly paying her respects to Sarah Everard. Dressed down and low key. She’s gone way up in my estimation. Quite a ‘political’ statement from the royal family. Fair play to Kate


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I will admit my first thought was "Not you too" (starting to milk it for all it's worth like, uh, others), but when I read they (ok...Kate! What a great wife and mother she is) do this each year and read the messages I choked up a little too. I feel they might not have posted something so personal had Diana not been completely hijacked lately, so I completely understand their move.
> 
> Also, can we admire how nice little Charlotte's handwriting is??? (not that there's anything wrong with George's, but he's also two years older)



I, too, had to pause on Charlotte’s “Papa is missing you”. Powerful message. Then, Louis‘s so simple, so touching message. These CambridgeKids excel in emotional intelligence.  Very impressive.


----------



## purseinsanity

And of course, Harry has to make known he had flowers laid at Diana's grave.  God knows, this must be publicized to compete with the Cambridge kids!









						Prince Harry Arranged for Flowers to Be Laid at Princess Diana's Grave on U.K. Mother's Day
					

Also on Sunday, Prince William's children wrote handmade cards to "granny" Diana on Mother's Day




					people.com
				




Prince Harry is honoring his late mother, Princess Diana, on Mother's Day in the U.K.
PEOPLE confirms Harry, 36, arranged for flowers to be placed at Princess Diana's grave in Althorp, Northamptonshire, in honor of the annual holiday, which is known as "Mothering Sunday" and celebrated in the United Kingdom this year on March 14.
Harry was 12 when his mother died in 1997. His brother Prince William, who is a patron of Child Bereavement UK, was 15.
This summer, Harry, who lives in California with his wife Meghan Markle and their son Archie, hopes to make it back to the U.K. for the long-awaited unveiling of the statue to his mother, Princess Diana, that's taking place at Kensington Palace in July, those close to him say. However, no travel arrangements have been solidified.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Has this been posted? Apparently some random guy approached Kate when she was paying her respects. But also...Kate, in jeans and a big jacket, with just one security woman walking several meters behind her. Love.


----------



## doni

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Has this been posted? Apparently some random guy approached Kate when she was paying her respects. But also...Kate, in jeans and a big jacket, with just one security woman walking several meters behind her. Love.



So this is the future Queen of England. While other royals are apparently kept in castles and not allowed outside the fence...


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

doni said:


> So this is the future Queen of England. While other royals are apparently kept in castles and not allowed outside the fence...



Indeed, doni. She also can take Louis out of the car in a traffic jam to show him ships on the Thames and make it out alive, attend parent meetings for George and Charlotte in a local pub or visit a soccer game with #2, 3 and 4 in line and sit in the middle of unwashed masses while other people are so famous they have to have a section at Wimbledon cleared and let their staff yell at people taking selfies of...themselves.

And then people wonder why one is adored and the other one isn't.


----------



## zinacef

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Indeed, doni. She also can take Louis out of the car in a traffic jam to show him ships on the Thames and make it out alive, attend parent meetings for George and Charlotte in a local pub or visit a soccer game with #2, 3 and 4 in line and sit in the middle of unwashed masses while other people are so famous they have to have a section at Wimbledon cleared and let their staff yell at people taking selfies of...themselves.
> 
> And then people wonder why one is adored and the other one isn't.


because the other wants privacy, privacy


----------



## chicinthecity777

zinacef said:


> because the other wants privacy, privacy


And security security security!


----------



## Sharont2305

Lovely news for Catherine and the family, Pippa has given birth to a girl.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Lovely news for Catherine and the family, Pippa has given birth to a girl.



Just read that, I really like the name too.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Just read that, I really like the name too.


Yes, very pretty name.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I bet the Queen is so thankful for the Middletons who've kept a low profile ever since Kate and William got engaged. They show up when invited, don't talk to the press and are quietly supportive to her daughter and SIL.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Laila619

^ Love the name, very elegant and pretty.


----------



## Chloe302225

St. Patrick's Day greeting with world leaders.


----------



## Chloe302225

Thought this was interesting, don't know exactly how true it is but this type of thinking is definitely not what the other ones were hoping to happen.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chloe302225 said:


> Thought this was interesting, don't know exactly how true it is but this type of thinking is definitely not what the other ones were hoping to happen.



I saw this on Twitter! The poll was real. He beats others by a long mile too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m sad we didn’t see Catherine’s shamrock ☘️ brooch this year! But I understand keeping it low key.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



Gorgeous coat!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




Can anyone idea her handbag? It's The Purse Forum after all *g*


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




When the pandemic first broke my sister set us all up with fashionable masks...sequined, with prints, different colours to go with OOTD etc. Just a few months later new rules came out and you can't wear them out in public now. I wear them when I visit my grandma because she gets a kick out of them.


----------



## Lounorada

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Can anyone idea her handbag? It's The Purse Forum after all *g*


Metier - Women's Roma Mini Shoulder Bag - Tan Suede (metierlondon.com)


----------



## viciel

chicinthecity777 said:


> And security security security!


And free lunch, free lunch, free lunch!


----------



## A1aGypsy

QueenofWrapDress said:


> When the pandemic first broke my sister set us all up with fashionable masks...sequined, with prints, different colours to go with OOTD etc. Just a few months later new rules came out and you can't wear them out in public now. I wear them when I visit my grandma because she gets a kick out of them.


 

Why can you not wear masks any more?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Lounorada said:


> Metier - Women's Roma Mini Shoulder Bag - Tan Suede (metierlondon.com)



Thank you! Also I meant "ID", not idea but too late now to edit


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

A1aGypsy said:


> Why can you not wear masks any more?



Masks are mandatory, but we can't wear fabric masks in public places anymore, only medical or ffp2 masks. The reason behind that is that they are regulated while the fashion pieces and homemade ones are not, and they are also more effective.


----------



## Lounorada

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Thank you! Also I meant "ID", not idea but too late now to edit


You're welcome!


----------



## Chloe302225

William appears on Comic Relief to praise 'compassionate' Britons
					

The Duke of Cambridge highlighted how some of the huge sums raised would be spent on the nation's mental health to ensure 'help is at hand when things become too much for people'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I didn't know that he had that pilot job for so long (or in fact, there were two of them!). I personally think it's an asset even if courtiers thought it was beneath him.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## caramelize126

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5029801
> View attachment 5029800
> View attachment 5029799
> View attachment 5029798
> View attachment 5029797


This was a great read. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Mendocino

caramelize126 said:


> This was a great read. Thanks for posting!


That portrait of him is fabulous! It reminds me of George Vl.


----------



## chicinthecity777




----------



## MCF

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I didn't know that he had that pilot job for so long (or in fact, there were two of them!). I personally think it's an asset even if courtiers thought it was beneath him.


I agree. I remember reading years ago there's some debate in certain circles if someone that has access to such money and privilege should have a job that "takes away" a job for someone in lesser circumstances. I think it's great he held this job. Having a job and contributing to one's community/country should never be thought of as "beneath" someone. Whether it's an entry level job at a fast food restaurant or in his case a pilot, a job is never beneath someone. Now underemployment, that's another story...


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5029779
> View attachment 5029783
> View attachment 5029786
> View attachment 5029778
> View attachment 5029785
> View attachment 5029784
> View attachment 5029780
> View attachment 5029787
> View attachment 5029788
> View attachment 5029782
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029787
> View attachment 5029781




Thank you for posting this article - very interesting; I was impressed by William as I read it.  Clearly he has matured a lot - shame his brother has not done the same.  William seems very outward focused, while (at least to me), Harry seems to endlessly think about himself and is consumed by how various others have wronged him.


----------



## doni

Mendocino said:


> That portrait of him is fabulous! It reminds me of George Vl.


If George VI looked like Diana   

Whenever I see hime with headwear, I am struck how much he looks like his mum. Because of the boldness it is not usually so apparent.


----------



## queennadine

sdkitty said:


> why is the american media letting her get away with saying anything she wants, unquestioned?


Because it’s the American media and they always have an agenda. Hate to say it.

William and Kate continue to impress me. They are the epitome of class and maturity. They seem to truly realize that other people and things come before them, and put duty first.


----------



## sdkitty

queennadine said:


> Because it’s the American media and they always have an agenda. Hate to say it.
> 
> William and Kate continue to impress me. They are the epitome of class and maturity. They seem to truly realize that other people and things come before them, and put duty first.


I'm not ready to hate all american media....I did see a report on CNN yesterday about the new British diversity program.  they just reported what was said - no slant.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Wow o wow!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

These two keep shining. And even brighter so in comparison.


----------



## MCF

sdkitty said:


> I'm not ready to hate all american media....I did see a report on CNN yesterday about the new British diversity program.  they just reported what was said - *no slant*.


How I love a no slant news report! I sometimes feel it is a talent that people have let slip by the wayside. 

Side note: UK residents, how is the vaccine rollout going? How do you get one? Do you have to sign up somewhere or does your GP automatically contact you when it's your turn?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

MCF said:


> How I love a no slant news report! I sometimes feel it is a talent that people have let slip by the wayside.
> 
> Side note: UK residents, how is the vaccine rollout going? How do you get one? Do you have to sign up somewhere or does your GP automatically contact you when it's your turn?



There is an official website you can use to book a vaccine once you are eligible - you input your nhs details and if you are eligible you can book online - the intention is GPS are dealing with the elderly and now doing 2nd jabs


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> There is an official website you can use to book a vaccine once you are eligible - you input your nhs details and if you are eligible you can book online - the intention is GPS are dealing with the elderly and now doing 2nd jabs


Ive had my letter, I'm having mine next week, yippee!


----------



## Lounorada

CarryOn2020 said:


> Wow o wow!





Chloe302225 said:


>



That's such a beautiful coat.
Forget dreaming about a tour around the Queen's vault where she keeps all her jewels and tiaras (although that would be lovely), I want a tour around Kate's coat closet... I bet it's coat heaven


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So the Cambridges apparently have no problem, uh, _coddling _people *coughs*


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Ive had my letter, I'm having mine next week, yippee!



Congrats! At the rate my country is going I'll be vaccinated in 2028.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Ive had my letter, I'm having mine next week, yippee!


I had a text from my GP practice.  I’m in my 50s.


----------



## Annawakes

I just love her.  I feel like I could be friends with her lol.  I mean, at the very least, have a nice friendly chat.


----------



## Mendocino

doni said:


> If George VI looked like Diana
> 
> Whenever I see hime with headwear, I am struck how much he looks like his mum. Because of the boldness it is not usually so apparent.


Yes, he does look like Diana; but I guess what struck me about that portrait is how much he looks like a monarch. I'm reminded of Jonathan Rhys Meyer's line in The Tudors when he said "I am the King of England!"


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> I had a text from my GP practice.  I’m in my 50s.


I'm in my 50s too, I'm going to the local vaccination centre, I thought it'd be at my GP's too.


----------



## Sharont2305

Annawakes said:


> I just love her.  I feel like I could be friends with her lol.  I mean, at the very least, have a nice friendly chat.


Speaking from experience, she's very easy to talk to, no airs or graces.


----------



## doni

Mendocino said:


> Yes, he does look like Diana; but I guess what struck me about that portrait is how much he looks like a monarch. I'm reminded of Jonathan Rhys Meyer's line in The Tudors when he said "I am the King of England!"


Totally


----------



## doni

queennadine said:


> Because it’s the American media and they always have an agenda. Hate to say it.
> 
> William and Kate continue to impress me. They are the epitome of class and maturity. They seem to truly realize that other people and things come before them, and put duty first.


They are the definition of public service. Yes, they live a privileged life, but you can see they are paying their dues, making it count, and fullfiling a role for their country to the best of their abilities.
Others feel entitled to the privileges of wealth and fame without the working for it bit because, you know, it feels like a cage...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sharont2305 said:


> Ive had my letter, I'm having mine next week, yippee!


My SO was invited via text (over 50s). he had his 3 weeks ago. I won't be invited until later because they are pausing all first dose and concentrate on 2nd dose in April.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>



I'm glad her close friend, who is also a midwife, was there.She determined that there wasn't enough time to get to the hospital so it was all hands on deck and up to the bathroom they went.
Best wishes for the baby and their family. Mike sounds over the moon with happiness.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Ive had my letter, I'm having mine next week, yippee!



Yay I had mine a week ago didn’t even feel it no side effects at all have the Oxford one and can’t wait to get the second one


----------



## elvisfan4life

Zara has had 3 miscarriages the last one very advanced so pleased that she has completed her family with the longed for boy


----------



## DeMonica

Lounorada said:


> That's such a beautiful coat.
> Forget dreaming about a tour around the Queen's vault where she keeps all her jewels and tiaras (although that would be lovely), I want a tour around Kate's coat closet... I bet it's coat heaven


I'm sure. She's the queen of the coatdresses. It also helps that those coats are fitted well and she has a great figure, so she'd be stunning even in burlap. She'll make a very stylish queen one day, like Letizia. Actually seeing them in the news all the time you'd think that they are next in line to rule after Queen Elizabeth. IMO W'd make a better king than Charles, he's seems to be more collected and sensible.


----------



## DeMonica

elvisfan4life said:


> Yay I had mine a week ago didn’t even feel it no side effects at all have the Oxford one and can’t wait to get the second one


I had no side effects with the first dose of the Oxford. I got the second dose this afternoon so I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> Speaking from experience, she's very easy to talk to, no airs or graces.


So you met her then, right?  Anything to share?


----------



## RueMonge

elvisfan4life said:


> Zara has had 3 miscarriages the last one very advanced so pleased that she has completed her family with the longed for boy


Wow 3 miscarriages.  I’m so happy it worked out. Ouch bathroom floor!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




I bought a piece from KikiMcDonough last year when they were having a sale. I'll admit I only knew her because Kate likes her earrings.


----------



## Chloe302225

More cuteness from Eugenie in celebration of her birthday a couple of days ago.


----------



## LittleStar88

Chloe302225 said:


> More cuteness from Eugenie in celebration of her birthday a couple of days ago.




Such a warm and happy photo. All smiles and no BS.


----------



## rose60610

Sharont2305 said:


> Speaking from experience, she's very easy to talk to, no airs or graces.



Experience???   Do spill !!!


----------



## Sharont2305

rose60610 said:


> Experience???   Do spill !!!


Living on Anglesey I got to know her, not well but enough to know she's a lovely caring person who is very very grounded.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Wouldn’t it be lovely to see an updated pic of the Queen with her grandchildren and great grandchildren - the pics from a few years back were so touching with Zara’s little girl Mia playing with the queens handbag - Charlotte was a wee tot sitting on the queens lap so there would be double the number of great grandchildren in an updated pic - Lena Louis Archie august and Lucas


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

elvisfan4life said:


> Wouldn’t it be lovely to see an updated pic of the Queen with her grandchildren and great grandchildren - the pics from a few years back were so touching with Zara’s little girl Mia playing with the queens handbag - Charlotte was a wee tot sitting on the queens lap so there would be double the number of great grandchildren in an updated pic - Lena Louis Archie august and Lucas



Yeah, sadly Archie's parents aren't amicable to converse.


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> Wouldn’t it be lovely to see an updated pic of the Queen with her grandchildren and great grandchildren - the pics from a few years back were so touching with Zara’s little girl Mia playing with the queens handbag - Charlotte was a wee tot sitting on the queens lap so there would be double the number of great grandchildren in an updated pic - Lena Louis Archie august and Lucas


I think that would be lovely, especially if Philip was in the photo too for his 100th birthday. 
Sadly because of Covid, it probably won't happen. I don't know how the rules would apply re larger gatherings here in the UK. Its quite strict here still.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sharont2305 said:


> I think that would be lovely, especially if Philip was in the photo too for his 100th birthday.
> Sadly because of Covid, it probably won't happen. I don't know how the rules would apply re larger gatherings here in the UK. Its quite strict here still.


According to the _current_ plan, all legal limits on social contact will be lifted by 21st June.


----------



## Sharont2305

chicinthecity777 said:


> According to the _current_ plan, all legal limits on social contact will be lifted by 21st June.


True, I wasn't sure as I'm in Wales with a different plan.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> True, I wasn't sure as I'm in Wales with a different plan.


Awwww I miss north wales my mum is in Ireland so we usually get the ferry over twice a year and stay for a night or too in wales on the trip back .... beautiful place - I just hope you don’t get overrun with yobs this summer


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> I think that would be lovely, especially if Philip was in the photo too for his 100th birthday.
> Sadly because of Covid, it probably won't happen. I don't know how the rules would apply re larger gatherings here in the UK. Its quite strict here still.


Those strict rules combined with aggressive vaccination seem to work well. I hope you'll be able to end restrictions according to plan. 
I'm sure Prince Philip would be happy with a pic like that as a birthday present. He's been through a lot lately.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Has this been posted? 









						Prince William named as ‘world’s sexiest bald man’
					

Prince William has been named as the sexiest bald man on the planet according to a new study using Google. The Sun reports that cosmetic surgery specialists Longevita conducted the study by searching for how many times the Royal had been called ‘sexy’ in various online blogs and articles around...




					www.indy100.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> Awwww I miss north wales my mum is in Ireland so we usually get the ferry over twice a year and stay for a night or too in wales on the trip back .... beautiful place - I just hope you don’t get overrun with yobs this summer


We will, I'm sure. I'm just before you get to Anglesey, by Snowdon.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> We will, I'm sure. I'm just before you get to Anglesey, by Snowdon.



My grandparents had a house in Snowdonia, Erw Suran, exactly...I spent a whole summer there back in the 70's and it was just magical  We went swimming in the mountain streams, gosh they were cold, but so beautiful!! When my grandparents got older they sold it , unfortunately.


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> My grandparents had a house in Snowdonia, Erw Suran, exactly...I spent a whole summer there back in the 70's and it was just magical  We went swimming in the mountain streams, gosh they were cold, but so beautiful!! When my grandparents got older they sold it , unfortunately.


Oh wonderful, it really is a beautiful part of the country, if not the world, I'm very lucky.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> We will, I'm sure. I'm just before you get to Anglesey, by Snowdon.


Oh you lucky lady the scenery there is so stunning we took mum up snows on a few years ago on the steam train it was so beautiful


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>



Kate looks so naturally stunning


----------



## elvisfan4life

chicinthecity777 said:


> Has this been posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William named as ‘world’s sexiest bald man’
> 
> 
> Prince William has been named as the sexiest bald man on the planet according to a new study using Google. The Sun reports that cosmetic surgery specialists Longevita conducted the study by searching for how many times the Royal had been called ‘sexy’ in various online blogs and articles around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.indy100.com



who votes for these things ?


----------



## chicinthecity777

elvisfan4life said:


> who votes for these things ?


It's not by voting. If you read the article, you will see the result is based Google data collected from the World Wide Web.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




I really loved the way this video was made, so unpretentious and natural.


----------



## limom

chicinthecity777 said:


> It's not by voting. If you read the article, you will see the result is based Google data collected from the World Wide Web.


It is a lie. 
He is many things, but sexy?
no way. Even in the dark.


----------



## sdkitty

doni said:


> They are the definition of public service. Yes, they live a privileged life, but you can see they are paying their dues, making it count, and fullfiling a role for their country to the best of their abilities.
> Others feel entitled to the privileges of wealth and fame without the working for it bit because, you know, it feels like a cage...


the are by definition graceful


----------



## chicinthecity777

limom said:


> It is a lie.
> He is many things, but sexy?
> no way. Even in the dark.


Take it with Google! I didn't invent it! Just because you don't think he's sexy, doesn't mean others have to agree with you!   I don't think he's sexy either but I just quoted an article! I don't need to personally quoted and attacked!


----------



## limom

chicinthecity777 said:


> Take it with Google! I didn't invent it! Just because you don't think he's sexy, doesn't mean others have to agree with you!   I don't think he's sexy either but I just quoted an article! I don't need to personally quoted and attacked!


This was not attack on you, sorry if it came across that way


----------



## limom

BREAKING: Prince William Is The Last Living Bald-Headed Man On Earth
					

Well, looks like I'll be busy all day writing obits for Stanley Tucci, Mark Strong, The Rock, Morris Chestnut, Jason Statham, Sir Patrick Stewart, Kelly Slater, Shemar Moore, Taye Diggs, Bruce Willis, Billy Zane, Boris Kodjoe, Common, Ed Harris, Michael Chiklis, LL Cool J, Corey Stoll, Danny DeVito,




					dlisted.com


----------



## LittleStar88

limom said:


> BREAKING: Prince William Is The Last Living Bald-Headed Man On Earth
> 
> 
> Well, looks like I'll be busy all day writing obits for Stanley Tucci, Mark Strong, The Rock, Morris Chestnut, Jason Statham, Sir Patrick Stewart, Kelly Slater, Shemar Moore, Taye Diggs, Bruce Willis, Billy Zane, Boris Kodjoe, Common, Ed Harris, Michael Chiklis, LL Cool J, Corey Stoll, Danny DeVito,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com



Danny DeVito


----------



## Mendocino

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I really loved the way this video was made, so unpretentious and natural.


I agree. I think their social media person is doing a great job of preserving the dignity of their Royal role while keeping things fresh, modern and unstuffy.


----------



## DeMonica

LittleStar88 said:


> Danny DeVito


What about Ed Harris? Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LittleStar88

DeMonica said:


> What about Ed Harris? Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Savage!


----------



## kemilia

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I really loved the way this video was made, so unpretentious and natural.


Yes, this is the way "quality" is done.


----------



## bellecate

I'm really starting to think the Duchess of Cambridge is expecting again???


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh wow!  That would be amazing!


----------



## Sharont2305

bellecate said:


> I'm really starting to think the Duchess of Cambridge is expecting again???
> View attachment 5041956


I did wonder when we saw them at Westminster Abbey last week. That coat was a bit loose around the tummy. What makes you think that?


----------



## bellecate

Sharont2305 said:


> I did wonder when we saw them at Westminster Abbey last week. That coat was a bit loose around the tummy. What makes you think that?


I have seen a handful of more recent pictures where she has seemed to have a bit of a bump, her coats have been looser than she normally wear. Also it has seemed William has been a little more protective of her recently, could be because of the backlash from the Oprah chat or she because she's pregnant. All pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Chloe302225

bellecate said:


> I'm really starting to think the Duchess of Cambridge is expecting again???
> View attachment 5041956



This is an old photo from when they on tour in Sweden and she was pregnant with Louis.


----------



## bellecate

Chloe302225 said:


> This is an old photo from when they on tour in Sweden and she was pregnant with Louis.


 This picture came up on my twitter feed this morning as being taken today. My bad, should have double checked it.


----------



## Chloe302225

bellecate said:


> This picture came up on my twitter feed this morning as being taken today. My bad, should have double checked it.



Don't worry, speculation has been  high for a little while and got bigger when her white coat at Westminster Abbey wasn't tailored to perfection like always.

They have been doing joint engagements to couple of events that Kate would of handled on her own, so time will tell....


----------



## elvisfan4life

Don’t think Kate is pregnant though she looks pencil thin on recent photos it would be fabulous if she was -twins would be good !!! Meghan would have a hairy fit to end all hairy fits lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

21st Queen 95 23rd Louis 3 and 29th will and Kates 10 wedding anniversary - lots of lovely pics this month


----------



## DeMonica

Nothing new, but a nice summary of their ten years together.
https://people.com/royals/people-ce...rince-william-10-anniversary-special-edition/
I liked this part particularly:
But there were also plenty of signs that served to say: This is not your nan's royal wedding.* The most obvious update to the House of Windsor—the bride herself. Kate Middleton was a commoner and a confident, grown-up woman, not a 20-year-old member of Britain's aristocracy, as William's mother, Lady Diana Spencer, had been when she married Prince Charles. After dating William for nearly 10 years before they announced their engagement, Kate had no illusions about what her life as a royal would be and the down-to-earth tone she intended to bring to it.*
She's indeed a grown-up who was able to understand what she was marrying into at the age of 29. Commoner or not, I think she's been the best choice of the royal wives in her generation.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## mia55

elvisfan4life said:


> who votes for these things ?


Lol, if it was Kate voted as “most beautiful royal” etc I’d have believed it in a heartbeat but William or his whole male family as sexy is a bit of stretch.


----------



## LittleStar88

mia55 said:


> Lol, if it was Kate voted as “most beautiful royal” etc I’d have believed it in a heartbeat but William or his whole male family as sexy is a bit of stretch.



Maybe they’re implying sexy beyond physical appearance? You can be the hottest person in the world but if your personality sucks, you have no swagger, you’re an idiot, and a jerk, you become ugly really quick.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Maybe they’re implying sexy beyond physical appearance? You can be the hottest person in the world but if your personality sucks, you have no swagger, you’re an idiot, and a jerk, you become ugly really quick.


don't want to pile on him but I don't really see swagger....he's not bad looking and seems pleasant.....doing his royal duties very well....but swagger or sexy? not really IMO


----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> don't want to pile on him but I don't really see swagger....he's not bad looking and seems pleasant.....doing his royal duties very well....but swagger or sexy? not really IMO



Hard to say. He might be a super sweet guy, funny, smart, great personality...  Those things can be sexy. 

Looks fade. If you haven’t got anything to back it up then looks really don’t matter. I do feel that Will, based solely on appearance, has gotten better looking as he’s gotten older.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think William can be just as difficult as Harry and Charles - Diana didn’t know how to pander to Charles she outshone him and he hated it - the marriage was doomed from then on and he returned to Camilla who better understood him and his ways . All three have all grown up entitled and expect people to toe the line as always  - changes in the rest of the world don’t penetrate to the Royal world -Camilla and Kate are very clever they both have back up family as a pressure release for them away from the royal life and both spend the time in the Royal fishbowl as dutiful wives standing back and supporting rather than taking the limelight - Kate is very careful not to overshadow William at all times even on solo events- even affairs will be tolerated and ignored that is and always has been the royal way


----------



## floatinglili

The royal family is really lucky to have Kate, I think it is terrific that she has stayed the course, developed in her role  and is now a shining asset to the BRF. She has really brought out the best in William and he is looking for all the world to becoming a strong and popular future king, along the lines of the Queen’s own father.


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> I think William can be just as difficult as Harry and Charles - Diana didn’t know how to pander to Charles she outshone him and he hated it - the marriage was doomed from then on and he returned to Camilla who better understood him and his ways . All three have all grown up entitled and expect people to toe the line as always  - changes in the rest of the world don’t penetrate to the Royal world -Camilla and Kate are very clever they both have back up family as a pressure release for them away from the royal life and both spend the time in the Royal fishbowl as dutiful wives standing back and supporting rather than taking the limelight - Kate is very careful not to overshadow William at all times even on solo events- even affairs will be tolerated and ignored that is and always has been the royal way


you may know more about the royals than I do but anyway - I think Diana outshining Charles developed over time.  She started out as a very young immature woman (girl really).  Maybe she would have developed into a loyal wife if he had been a loving husband.  but it seems he really married her for breeding.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> you may know more about the royals than I do but anyway - I think Diana outshining Charles developed over time.  She started out as a very young immature woman (girl really).  Maybe she would have developed into a loyal wife if he had been a loving husband.  but it seems he really married her for breeding.


Cold but accurate.
Both boys did the same.
William has already been accused of having affairs. And JCMH will stray with Chelsy Harry.. the new Camilla, imo.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Cold but accurate.
> Both boys did the same.
> William has already been accused of having affairs. And JCMH will stray with Chelsy Harry.. the new Camilla, imo.


Well for now H seems to be on a tight leash.....we'll see.  H has become so unattractive to me that I can't imagine Chelsy would be interested but I'm sure he could find someone who would go for a prince.
As far as William, I prefer not to believe the rumors of his affairs.....or at least give the benefit of the doubt.  Kate is so lovely and the kids are adorable.


----------



## elvisfan4life

floatinglili said:


> The royal family is really lucky to have Kate, I think it is terrific that she has stayed the course, developed in her role  and is now a shining asset to the BRF. She has really brought out the best in William and he is looking for all the world to becoming a strong and popular future king, along the lines of the Queen’s own father.



Another great example the Queen mother turned down Bertie several times before she agreed to marry him he wore her down she had concerns about whether she wanted a life in the royal goldfish bowl too - and this was exactly what. William was cautioning Harry about rushing things - William wanted Kate to be absolutely certain before she committed to the life thus the waiting time


----------



## Sharont2305

limom said:


> Cold but accurate.
> Both boys did the same.
> William has already been accused of having affairs. And JCMH will stray with Chelsy Harry.. the new Camilla, imo.


I think you're right about Chelsy, I've thought that too. She's his greatest love, and he is hers.


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> Another great example the Queen mother turned down Bertie several times before she agreed to marry him he wore her down she had concerns about whether she wanted a life in the royal goldfish bowl too - and this was exactly what. William was cautioning Harry about rushing things - William wanted Kate to be absolutely certain before she committed to the life thus the waiting time


It's hard to imagine a child being raised to be king.  I wonder at what age they start explaining it.  It think it's great that Diana tried to raise her boys in a more "normal" way.  So even though they were obviously different and very privileged they got to see some of what other people experienced.


----------



## CarryOn2020

It is all about the training. So wish more parents understood that.
From 2017:








						Prince William Started Training to Be King at a Young Age
					

He's second in line for the throne.




					www.harpersbazaar.com
				





ETA:  yes, yes, George‘s lessons have begun:
From 2019:








						How Kate Middleton and Prince William Are Getting Prince George Ready to Be King - E! Online
					

Celebrating his 8th birthday July 22, Prince George is third in line to the throne and living his best life while his parents carefully apprise him of the fact that he's quite the special little boy.




					www.eonline.com


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> It is all about the training. So wish more parents understood that.
> From 2017:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William Started Training to Be King at a Young Age
> 
> 
> He's second in line for the throne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.harpersbazaar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  yes, yes, George‘s lessons have begun:
> From 2019:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Kate Middleton and Prince William Are Getting Prince George Ready to Be King - E! Online
> 
> 
> Celebrating his 8th birthday July 22, Prince George is third in line to the throne and living his best life while his parents carefully apprise him of the fact that he's quite the special little boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.eonline.com


interesting.  thank  you


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think the Queen mother was also instrumental in Williams early training


----------



## eunaddict

From one of the posted articles. 

If only this lesson had been learned by certain newcomers and imitators. Change (like anything else that's worth doing) takes time.


----------



## doni

sdkitty said:


> It's hard to imagine a child being raised to be king.  I wonder at what age they start explaining it.  It think it's great that Diana tried to raise her boys in a more "normal" way.  So even though they were obviously different and very privileged they got to see some of what other people experienced.


And yet Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden is adamant that she is bringing up her daughter and heir to be a Queen from moment one, as she consideres that her parents giving her a more “normal” upbringing left her unprepared for the moment she realized what was before her and what it etailed. She seems to blame her anorexia and other issues to this and wants to avoid the same for her daughter.
I guess it is difficult to strike a balance.
It is also hard if you bring someone up from childhood to be a King/Queen and they then don’t become one. I could see this happening to Crown Princess Sofia of Spain for example... You may feel quite lost...


----------



## limom

Who is the future queen in Spain?
Leonor or Sofia?


----------



## sdkitty

doni said:


> And yet Crown Princess Victoria of Sweden is adamant that she is bringing up her daughter and heir to be a Queen from moment one, as she consideres that her parents giving her a more “normal” upbringing left her unprepared for the moment she realized what was before her and what it etailed. She seems to blame her anorexia and other issues to this and wants to avoid the same for her daughter.
> I guess it is difficult to strike a balance.
> It is also hard if you bring someone up from childhood to be a King/Queen and they then don’t become one. I could see this happening to Crown Princess Sofia of Spain for example... You may feel quite lost...


very good points but I do think a parent should try to strike a balance...otherwise a child raised from birth being told they will be king or queen could be quite arrogant, right?


----------



## sdkitty

eunaddict said:


> View attachment 5046496
> 
> 
> From one of the posted articles.
> 
> If only this lesson had been learned by certain newcomers and imitators. Change (like anything else that's worth doing) takes time.


guess M didn't hear about this one


----------



## doni

limom said:


> Who is the future queen in Spain?
> Leonor or Sofia?


Sorry, I meant Leonor!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Lovely article for a lovely couple   









						Kate Middleton is 'silent power behind Prince William', experts claims
					

Kate, 39, who is currently based in Kensington Palace, London, has been a pillar of strength for her husband during an 'exceptionally hard year for him', Katie Nicholl told OK!.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



Mr Morton noted how Kate made a surprise appearance at Sarah Everard's memorial in South London, last month, laying daffodils from Kensington Palace to pay her respects to the murdered 33-year-old marketing executive.

He suggested the _quiet approach was exactly the method Princess Diana preferred_, with both the royals realising 'one gesture is worth a thousand words'.

The author added: 'It shows that Kate is someone who doesn’t have to speak out. She’s doing what Diana used to do, which is let her body language tell the story.'

Meanwhile, Katie Nicholl, who is the author of Kate: The Future Queen, told the publication that the duchess has been quietly supporting Prince William, 38, through this tough year.

She explained: 'Kate is the silent power behind William, the linchpin that keeps everything together.'

It comes after a royal expert claimed the duchess is being 'very careful' to ensure she doesn't outstrip Prince William after Princess Diana taking the limelight from Prince Charles 'caused huge problems'.

Penny Junor said Kate may have learned an important lesson from her late mother-in-law, whose popularity is believed to have made her ex-husband jealous.

Speaking to the Sunday Times, Junor added that Kate is 'not on an ego trip' and her head 'has not been turned by celebrity' since she joined the Royal Family.


----------



## limom

doni said:


> Sorry, I meant Leonor!


So are you saying that the Spanish monarchy will end soon?


----------



## elvisfan4life

CarryOn2020 said:


> Lovely article for a lovely couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton is 'silent power behind Prince William', experts claims
> 
> 
> Kate, 39, who is currently based in Kensington Palace, London, has been a pillar of strength for her husband during an 'exceptionally hard year for him', Katie Nicholl told OK!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Morton noted how Kate made a surprise appearance at Sarah Everard's memorial in South London, last month, laying daffodils from Kensington Palace to pay her respects to the murdered 33-year-old marketing executive.
> 
> He suggested the _quiet approach was exactly the method Princess Diana preferred_, with both the royals realising 'one gesture is worth a thousand words'.
> 
> The author added: 'It shows that Kate is someone who doesn’t have to speak out. She’s doing what Diana used to do, which is let her body language tell the story.'
> 
> Meanwhile, Katie Nicholl, who is the author of Kate: The Future Queen, told the publication that the duchess has been quietly supporting Prince William, 38, through this tough year.
> 
> She explained: 'Kate is the silent power behind William, the linchpin that keeps everything together.'
> 
> It comes after a royal expert claimed the duchess is being 'very careful' to ensure she doesn't outstrip Prince William after Princess Diana taking the limelight from Prince Charles 'caused huge problems'.
> 
> Penny Junor said Kate may have learned an important lesson from her late mother-in-law, whose popularity is believed to have made her ex-husband jealous.
> 
> Speaking to the Sunday Times, Junor added that Kate is 'not on an ego trip' and her head 'has not been turned by celebrity' since she joined the Royal Family.



Kate has a wonderful family too and William often spent time with them in preference to his father with the whole Camilla thing going on on the early years of their romance Kate is a godsend to the firm


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

There's such a wealth of information being unlocked in the wake of Philip's death, incredible.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


>



Wow, small world!


----------



## duna

Kate looks lovely in that shade of pink!


----------



## Chanbal

Good for Kate! I wonder if this should also be posted on the other thread?   


_The Duchess of Cambridge was heavily praised by the public for continuing her royal duties despite a particularly chaotic year for the Firm. The Cambridges, like the rest of the Royal Family, were reportedly left reeling last January when Prince Harry and Meghan Markle announced they would be leaving royal life behind. Then Kate and Prince William had to lead the royal response to the COVID-19 crisis, as the Queen and Prince Charles are considered more vulnerable to the virus because of their age.









						Kate Middleton became Queen’s 'rock’ during Megxit fallout and pandemic crisis
					

KATE MIDDLETON has been the Queen's "rock" when the Royal Family's struggles began last year, a source claimed.




					www.express.co.uk
				



_


----------



## Tootsie17

Chanbal said:


> Good for Kate! I wonder if this should also be posted on the other thread?
> View attachment 5054035
> 
> _The Duchess of Cambridge was heavily praised by the public for continuing her royal duties despite a particularly chaotic year for the Firm. The Cambridges, like the rest of the Royal Family, were reportedly left reeling last January when Prince Harry and Meghan Markle announced they would be leaving royal life behind. Then Kate and Prince William had to lead the royal response to the COVID-19 crisis, as the Queen and Prince Charles are considered more vulnerable to the virus because of their age.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton became Queen’s 'rock’ during Megxit fallout and pandemic crisis
> 
> 
> KATE MIDDLETON has been the Queen's "rock" when the Royal Family's struggles began last year, a source claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I do believe the dinner plates are breaking at record speed in the Montecito mansion. Kudos to Kate for supporting the Queen!


----------



## EverSoElusive

The kids having fun


----------



## CobaltBlu

***  I am working on moving Prince Philip's posts to his thread here....https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prince-philip-duke-of-edinburgh.1041729/    It will be a little while longer but please continue the conversation there.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CobaltBlu said:


> ***  I am working on moving Prince Philip's posts to his thread here....https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/prince-philip-duke-of-edinburgh.1041729/    It will be a little while longer but please continue the conversation there.


 Thank you will you move them from the other thread too please


----------



## Chanbal

Kate's photo   










						Kate and William release photo of Philip with great-grandchildren
					

Prince William and Kate Middleton released a photo of the Duke of Edinburgh and the Queen with their seven great-grandchildren ahead of Prince Philip's funeral.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CobaltBlu

elvisfan4life said:


> Thank you will you move them from the other thread too please



I got some of them but most quickly turned to H&M (Mostly M, LOL) so I just copied some solely about HRH Prince Philip from the days immediately following his passing.  

Please post news and memories of HRH Prince Philip in his very own thread here.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Charlotte


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Charlotte holding baby Louis' hand *melts*


----------



## LizzieBennett

Chloe302225 said:


>



I just love this photograph!


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love Mia Tindall's sass, and hair


----------



## purseinsanity

LizzieBennett said:


> I just love this photograph!


I love QE and baby Charlotte looking at each other!


----------



## Sharont2305

purseinsanity said:


> I love QE and baby Charlotte looking at each other!


I said that, on here or another thread earlier, its lovely isn't it?


----------



## sdkitty

Chanbal said:


> Kate's photo
> View attachment 5055248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate and William release photo of Philip with great-grandchildren
> 
> 
> Prince William and Kate Middleton released a photo of the Duke of Edinburgh and the Queen with their seven great-grandchildren ahead of Prince Philip's funeral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I have a soft spot for Charlotte but they're all cute kids....sweet photo


----------



## Chloe302225

Secrets of Prince William and Kate Middleton's big day 10 years ago
					

Preparations for Prince William and Kate Middleton's wedding were so thorough that they even had a lawyer at Westminster Abbey in case someone spoke up to object.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate Middleton wears a diamond and pearl necklace the Queen once loaned to Princess Diana as she and Prince William arrive at Windsor Castle for Prince Philip's funeral









						Prince Philip's funeral: Kate Middleton travels to St George's Chapel
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, was the picture of dignified grace in Her Majesty's jewels at the Duke of Edinburgh's funeral today.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Angel1988

That's an incredibly beautiful necklace. I also love the coat/dress she's wearing. I'm suspecting custom Alexander McQueen, but haven't seen it in detail.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Angel1988 said:


> That's an incredibly beautiful necklace. I also love the coat/dress she's wearing. I'm suspecting custom Alexander McQueen, but haven't seen it in detail.



From The Daily Mail article:
Kate also wore a chic black £1,605 Roland Mouret dress with an asymmetrical neckline - the same she wore for the Royal British Legion Festival of Remembrance in 2018.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Angel1988 said:


> That's an incredibly beautiful necklace. I also love the coat/dress she's wearing. I'm suspecting custom Alexander McQueen, but haven't seen it in detail.



Her coat is by Catherine Walker.


----------



## Chloe302225

Cosmopolitan said:


> From The Daily Mail article:
> Kate also wore a chic black £1,605 Roland Mouret dress with an asymmetrical neckline - the same she wore for the Royal British Legion Festival of Remembrance in 2018.
> 
> View attachment 5058150
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058153



And a Catherine Walker coat.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## queennadine

She’s impeccable.


----------



## duna

Kate is just perfection, soooo graceful....


----------



## Lounorada

She looks beautiful as always. Such a gorgeous coat. She always looks so regal, you could easily forget that she isn't a Royal by blood (Princess/future monarch).


----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


>



Kate looked stunning.


----------



## Sharont2305

Lounorada said:


> She looks beautiful as always. Such a gorgeous coat. She always looks so regal, you could easily forget that she isn't a Royal by blood (Princess/future monarch).


Shows you don't have to be born a Royal to be a Royal.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Shows you don't have to be born a Royal to be a Royal.


Absolutely, so true.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## periogirl28

Elegance and poise. I am sooooo happy she wore those pearls. LOVE her outfit. Sounds of more breaking plates across the pond perhaps?


----------



## purseinsanity

duna said:


> Kate is just perfection, soooo graceful....


William picked very, very well.  It's admirable that throughout their years of dating, neither she nor anyone in her family ever said a word.  She lets William take center stage, and doesn't make anything about herself, unlike the other one who shall go nameless.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## CarryOn2020

Princess Beatrice and Kate Middleton greet the Queen with deep curtsy at Prince Philip's funeral service
					

Princess Beatrice and the Duchess of Cambridge were among the royal ladies who gave a deep curtsy to the Queen as they prepared to enter St George's Chapel in Windsor for Prince Philip's funeral




					www.hellomagazine.com


----------



## redney

purseinsanity said:


> William picked very, very well.  It's admirable that throughout their years of dating, neither she nor anyone in her family ever said a word.  *She lets William take center stage, and doesn't make anything about herself*, unlike the other one who shall go nameless.


That's exactly her role. Just as PP did.


----------



## chaneljewel

Kate will be a magnificent queen!!


----------



## Sharont2305

chaneljewel said:


> Kate will be a magnificent queen!!


She really wiil, and I don't want to sound maudlin but, I hope her parents will still be around to see it.


----------



## Icyjade

Kate is a wonderful person and William is so lucky to have her. Love how she tried to bring the brothers together at the end of the funeral despite being directly attacked by MM during the interview. She is William’s strength and stay.   

Oh and I know it’s a funeral and all but she was _gorgeous_ yesterday.


----------



## Chanbal

The BRF must be very proud of Kate. 









						Kate Middleton looked every inch the graceful royal at Prince Philip's funeral
					

WITH her perfect make-up, hair expertly styled and wearing a choker lent to her by Prince Philip’s grieving widow, the Duchess of Cambridge looked every inch the strong, graceful and stoic royal ye…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## DrDior

elvisfan4life said:


> Yay I had mine a week ago didn’t even feel it no side effects at all have the Oxford one and can’t wait to get the second one



I need to quit doom scrolling. I read Zara had a baby ... followed by you had one a week ago and didn’t even feel it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanbal said:


> The BRF must be very proud of Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton looked every inch the graceful royal at Prince Philip's funeral
> 
> 
> WITH her perfect make-up, hair expertly styled and wearing a choker lent to her by Prince Philip’s grieving widow, the Duchess of Cambridge looked every inch the strong, graceful and stoic royal ye…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesun.co.uk


She looked absolutely regal.  I think all of the women of the BRF looked perfect and acted like the royals that they are.


----------



## Maggie Muggins

purseinsanity said:


> She looked absolutely regal.  *I think all of the women of the BRF looked perfect and acted like the royals that they are.*


They were doing it for PP, HMQ and Country, so no one tried to outshine the Queen. They were probably more informal at the reception after the funeral. The way I see it, most royals understand what their role entails and that their main reward is the satisfaction that they have discharged their duty to the Queen. I can't help but feel, that knowing they are pleasing their mother, grandmother and great grandmother would be an added bonus.


----------



## elvisfan4life

DrDior said:


> I need to quit doom scrolling. I read Zara had a baby ... followed by you had one a week ago and didn’t even feel it.



Holy moly if that were true I would be a living miracle lol


----------



## Sharont2305

Very blurry pictures but Catherine with the Prince of Wales on leaving the Chapel. 
Now we are going to have the stans of the other daughter in law criticising Catherine for daring to smile at such a solemn occasion.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

How Kate got William and Harry talking again: Duchess of Cambridge stepped away so the brothers could chat at Prince Philip's funeral, writes CAROLINE GRAHAM

What a remarkable woman she is. Her actions speak so much louder than any screeching from over the pond about her character could ever.


----------



## CarryOn2020

W&K = simply the best.  
H, not at all.


----------



## elvisfan4life

QueenofWrapDress said:


> How Kate got William and Harry talking again: Duchess of Cambridge stepped away so the brothers could chat at Prince Philip's funeral, writes CAROLINE GRAHAM
> 
> What a remarkable woman she is. Her actions speak so much louder than any screeching from over the pond about her character could ever.



She maintained eye contact with Harry during the service as he tried to avoid looking at William and her


----------



## Icyjade

QueenofWrapDress said:


> What a remarkable woman she is. Her actions speak so much louder than any screeching from over the pond about her character could ever.



It makes me very happy that she’s the mother of a future king (George)... at the very least a good chance that the kids will not be damaged by bad mothering unlike you know who


----------



## CarryOn2020

elvisfan4life said:


> She maintained eye contact with Harry during the service as he tried to avoid looking at William and her



H knew his stunt was inappropriate, but he was undeterred. He messed up at the end of the service, too. 
Was he drunk? drugs? just stupid? Maybe someone will take the medals away. 
Seriously, William should cancel the statue reveal. H cannot be trusted.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Icyjade said:


> It makes me very happy that she’s the mother of a future king (George)... at the very least a good chance that the kids will not be damaged by bad mothering unlike you know who



Both William and Kate seem to be very hands-on, no-fuss parents.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CAH

Chloe302225 said:


>




My new favorite picture of Kate.  Beautiful, elegant and will make a wonderful queen consort one day.


----------



## Sharont2305

Did any one else notice when they were walking back up to the castle there was ariel footage of them. Catherine stepped back from William and Harry to walk with Sophie, she got a handkerchief out of her bag, dabbed her eyes and Sophie touched her back as if consoling her.


----------



## CarryOn2020

I saw it, too.  Wasn’t sure if she was wiping her eyes or cleaning off lipstick [from the mask].
The masks really serve a good purpose - prevent the spread, prevent lip reading, etc.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William 'requested Peter Phillips stand between him and Harry'
					

The brothers were separated by their cousin as they walked behind Prince Philip's coffin while it made its way to St George's Chapel in Windsor yesterday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


> Prince William 'requested Peter Phillips stand between him and Harry'
> 
> 
> The brothers were separated by their cousin as they walked behind Prince Philip's coffin while it made its way to St George's Chapel in Windsor yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Peter did an excellent job, too.  Lord Snowden and Tim showed great restraint in not punching H for messing up the second phase of the arrangement.  H is shameful, showed he has no remorse or respect for others.  Best for him to leave ASAP.

ETA: I’ve said it before, William should cancel the Diana statue reveal.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This showed up in my recommendations...she is really good with kids.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> This showed up in my recommendations...she is really good with kids.



And this is a woman from a racist family?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> And this is a woman from a racist family?



Go figure. Also, I love the way she talks to the children. She doesn't talk to them like they are a little stupid and shows them more respect than someone else talking to adults in her patronizing way.


----------



## eunaddict

Never knew she had invisalign till that video - as a former braces and invisalign wearer, I recognize that odd way of speaking...


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Did any one else notice when they were walking back up to the castle there was ariel footage of them. Catherine stepped back from William and Harry to walk with Sophie, she got a handkerchief out of her bag, dabbed her eyes and Sophie touched her back as if consoling her.


I noticed that too. I wonder was she upset from something that was said as they were walking or just the emotions of the day building up in that moment. Also, she could have just been fixing her makeup, masks can be sweaty and its was a sunny, warm day!

Also as they first started to walk back up the hill after the service, it was interesting how she orchestrated the brothers to walk together. She appeared to be walking beside William, a step slightly behind him, but W knew she was the one near him and he looked relaxed. Although just behind Kate was JCMH and she knew that and smoothly created a gap where he could move in (he literally trotted in between W&K) and I swear I could see William jump a little when he realized JCMH was beside him   Williams body language changed instantly and he looked uncomfortable, fidgeting with something in his coat pocket which i'm guessing was his mask. 
Fair play to her making a simple move to get the brothers interacting with eachother however awkward it must have been and however much they must have wanted to slap the stupidity out of him right there!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Lounorada said:


> I noticed that too. I wonder was she upset from something that was said as they were walking or just the emotions of the day building up in that moment. Also, she could have just been fixing her makeup, masks can be sweaty and its was a sunny, warm day!
> 
> Also as they first started to walk back up the hill after the service, it was interesting how she orchestrated the brothers to walk together. She appeared to be walking beside William, a step slightly behind him, but W knew she was the one near him and he looked relaxed. Although just behind Kate was JCMH and she knew that and smoothly created a gap where he could move in (he literally trotted in between W&K) and I swear I could see William jump a little when he realized JCMH was beside him   Williams body language changed instantly and he looked uncomfortable, fidgeting with something in his coat pocket which i'm guessing was his mask.
> Fair play to her making a simple move to get the brothers interacting with eachother however awkward it must have been and however much they must have wanted to slap the stupidity out of him right there!



Looks like William agreed to walk with H.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I mean...would you want to deal with your jerk brother while burying your grandfather? I would not, so I don't blame William at all. But I also do not think Harry said something awful to Kate.


----------



## Lounorada

CarryOn2020 said:


> I’m thinking she did that before realizing that H cut in front of Snowden before the service began. Despicable behavior even for H.
> Also, I notice Bea was having difficulty walking on the cobblestones, so she moved to the paved road. Maybe Kate was avoiding the cobblestones, so she left a gap for W to move over.  H jumped in the gap. Maybe H said something offensive to Kate, so she moved away from him. Sophie pats Kate on the back. Who knows? The guy was as nervous as a cat on a hot tin roof. *His hand signal was for the media or the heavily pregnant one. It looked like he was expressing displeasure.*
> 
> So many subtle signals that the media is ignoring. They are desperate for this reconciliation narrative. IMO it did not happen.
> ‘Still hope William cancels the Diana statue reveal.


True, it's all one big 'maybe', all we can do is speculate!
By hand signal are you referring to that weird little wave H did as he was walking, over to his left in the distance? I instantly thought that's an inappropriate time to be waving at onlookers but then as they moved further along and the camera moved along with them, there was no one standing in the direction of him waving and there was a huge wall blocking him from the public outside. Thought it was really odd.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean...would you want to deal with your jerk brother while burying your grandfather? I would not, so I don't blame William at all. But I also do not think Harry said something awful to Kate.



After watching this clip, I deleted my original comment.  In all honesty, I can’t tell what was going on.  Maybe, for Charles’s sake, W and H agreed to walk up the hill together.  I don’t know.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean...would you want to deal with your jerk brother while burying your grandfather? I would not, so I don't blame William at all. But I also do not think Harry said something awful to Kate.



I hope he didn’t.  Now, I am going to focus on the beautiful service.  Thinking Philip had the right idea with planning his own funeral, so I will take a closer look at his music and verses. I can learn much from his and Kate’s example.  The highest style points for any funeral I’ve attended or watched, better than Jackie O’s.


----------



## youngster

So, someone earlier posted a link to an article where lip readers figured out what Will said to Harry. Quite an invasion of privacy when you think about it but Will had removed his mask so he likely knew that could happen and maybe he wanted to be sure that anything he said was on the record so to speak.  Can't really trust Harry after all.

The lip readers said they kept it to small talk:
_Experts claimed William said to Harry: “Yes it was great, wasn’t it?”
To which Harry replied: “It was as he wanted.”
What’s more, they claimed William later said to his younger brother: “Absolutely beautiful service, ah, the music.”_

So, like we all speculated, Will and kate will be polite and basically treat Harry like he's going to run off and divulge everything to Oprah.


----------



## scarlet555

She looks serene


youngster said:


> So, someone earlier posted a link to an article where lip readers figured out what Will said to Harry. Quite an invasion of privacy when you think about it but Will had removed his mask so he likely knew that could happen and maybe he wanted to be sure that anything he said was on the record so to speak.  *Can't really trust Harry after all*.
> 
> The lip readers said they kept it to small talk:
> _Experts claimed William said to Harry: “Yes it was great, wasn’t it?”
> To which Harry replied: “It was as he wanted.”
> What’s more, they claimed William later said to his younger brother: “Absolutely beautiful service, ah, the music.”_
> 
> So, like we all speculated, Will and kate will be polite and basically treat Harry like he's going to run off and divulge everything to Oprah.



Damn little traitor... best keep it about the weather and the music...


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


> Kate Middleton wears a diamond and pearl necklace the Queen once loaned to Princess Diana as she and Prince William arrive at Windsor Castle for Prince Philip's funeral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Philip's funeral: Kate Middleton travels to St George's Chapel
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, was the picture of dignified grace in Her Majesty's jewels at the Duke of Edinburgh's funeral today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5058129
> View attachment 5058130
> View attachment 5058131
> View attachment 5058132


Kate looks so elegant - love the hat and of course the jewelry


----------



## sdkitty

CAH said:


> My new favorite picture of Kate.  Beautiful, elegant and will make a wonderful queen consort one day.


imagine looking that beautiful and elegant while wearing a mask


----------



## youngster

scarlet555 said:


> She looks serene
> 
> 
> Damn little traitor... best keep it about the weather and the music...



That's what I was thinking.  Will's next comment was likely about what a beautiful day it was.  

Note Harry's comment in responding to William: *"*_*It was as he wanted.” * _
Talk about faint praise, as in _none_.  That really struck me too. There was no agreement with Will that, yes, it was an amazing ceremony for an extraordinary life.


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> imagine looking that beautiful and elegant while wearing a mask



I know, right?  She manages to look amazing, despite masks being generally so hot and uncomfortable when worn for a long period.


----------



## Lounorada

CarryOn2020 said:


> After watching this clip, I deleted my original comment.  In all honesty, I can’t tell what was going on.  Maybe, for Charles’s sake, W and H agreed to walk up the hill together.  I don’t know.



Agreed. This clip somehow shows things differently to how I remember watching them live on TV yesterday (my previous post).
Seems more like H made sure he was in prime position to walk along between/beside W&K.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

One question on Kate's outfit: did she at any point remove the coat to reveal the dress underneath? Because I totally did not see pictures where you could identify the Roland Mouret with the asymmetric neckline.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> I know, right?  She manages to look amazing, despite masks being generally so hot and uncomfortable when worn for a long period.


she is so elegant, beautiful, tall slender - really the perfect inheritor of Diana's style legacy.  Hate to keep talking about M but I've said before and I think even more true now - M thought being a Hollywood "star" she could outshine Kate but she could not.....and as far what kind of person she is, this is even more true


----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> One question on Kate's outfit: did she at any point remove the coat to reveal the dress underneath? Because I totally did not see pictures where you could identify the Roland Mouret with the asymmetric neckline.



If you go further back in this thread there should be photos of her and William arriving to Windsor where she had not put on her coat yet.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> One question on Kate's outfit: did she at any point remove the coat to reveal the dress underneath? Because I totally did not see pictures where you could identify the Roland Mouret with the asymmetric neckline.




She had the coat off in the car as she and W drove into Windsor. It looks like the Roland Mouret from 2018.








						Kate Middleton was dignified and composed as arrived at castle alone
					

Celebrity stylist Rochelle White told Femail that the royal appeared to be 'consciously styled' in a demure black ensemble to mourn the loss of Prince Philip at Windsor Castle yesterday afternoon.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Thanks to you both! That said, that coat made me swoon and she wears it so well.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Thanks to you both! That said, that coat made me swoon and she wears it so well.



Happy to help 
Everything she wore was ‘old’. Nothing new.   Correction: /coat is new, hat and jewelry old 
Bea wore a $6K new coat


----------



## Chloe302225

CarryOn2020 said:


> Happy to help
> Everything she wore was ‘old’. Nothing new.
> Bea wore a $6K new coat



Kate's coat is actually new and but her hat and dress underneath are old.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Happy to help
> Everything she wore was ‘old’. Nothing new.
> Bea wore a $6K new coat



I guess business is going well for the Mapelli Mozzis


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate's coat is actually new and but her hat and dress underneath are old.



Oh wow, making one in just one week is impressive.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Apparently Charles William and Harry talked for 2 hours after the funeral but it will all be in vain when the latter gets home to her


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>





Wow - Kate!  She looks like the picture of regal grace in this pic.  It feels like she is growing more into her role every day.


----------



## doni

elvisfan4life said:


> Apparently Charles William and Harry talked for 2 hours after the funeral but it will all be in vain when the latter gets home to her


Two hours of small talk about the weather and the music seems a bit long, but if someone can manage that it is the Brits


----------



## Chanbal

Great article on Kate and Prince Philip.


_As Shakespeare said, some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon ’em._








						SARAH VINE: Kate, a class act who can be the monarchy's rock
					

SARAH VINE: Arriving in Windsor, the Duchess of Cambridge was captured looking directly into the camera, her gaze steady and serious, her demeanour sombre yet impeccably stylish.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chanbal said:


> Great article on Kate and Prince Philip.
> View attachment 5059602
> 
> _As Shakespeare said, some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon ’em._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARAH VINE: Kate, a class act who can be the monarchy's rock
> 
> 
> SARAH VINE: Arriving in Windsor, the Duchess of Cambridge was captured looking directly into the camera, her gaze steady and serious, her demeanour sombre yet impeccably stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I didn't see it when they first got married, but she completely won me over a while ago and I find her extremely inspiring.


----------



## youngster

Chanbal said:


> Great article on Kate and Prince Philip.
> View attachment 5059602
> 
> _As Shakespeare said, some are born great, some achieve greatness, and some have greatness thrust upon ’em._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SARAH VINE: Kate, a class act who can be the monarchy's rock
> 
> 
> SARAH VINE: Arriving in Windsor, the Duchess of Cambridge was captured looking directly into the camera, her gaze steady and serious, her demeanour sombre yet impeccably stylish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Really nice article on Kate.  That photo of her in the mask will be iconic, something we'll all remember due to the pandemic and Prince Philip's funeral.

From the article:
_And what a stark contrast, it must be said, to that other royal consort, out in sunny Santa Barbara, always so quick to take offence, always so keen to be cast as the victim. 

Well, she can say whatever she likes: the quiet sincerity of the Duchess of Cambridge’s good heart is all the truth we need to know.

Because Kate understands, as the Duke of Edinburgh did before her, that being a consort in the British Royal Family may be a long, hard road to walk — but that if you take it slowly and one step at a time, and show yourself to be a calm and wise voice of sanity, you can be the rock on which a great and much-loved institution stands firm._


----------



## Coconuts40

Kate is the epitome of grace.  Despite everything Meghan said about her during the Oprah interview, she still made the effort to reunite Harry and William.  Kate appeared to suffer from that interview, apparently getting a lot of online threats and bad press, and yet there she is getting the brothers speaking again.  The more I see her actions as a wife/mother/future Queen, I am always so impressed by how she carries herself.  She's such a beautiful person.


----------



## cafecreme15

It's already been said countless times but I am in awe of how Kate has grown into her role over the years. She is the very epitome of elegance and class. Not just through her aesthetic image, which is flawless, but through her actions. I really did not think much of her after she first got married - Waity Katy and all that - but over the years she has proven how seriously she takes this role and the value that she adds. Not by squawking about it endlessly to whatever media outlet will listen, but by quietly going about her duties and always showing up looking humble and dignified.


----------



## Chanbal

Will will be a good king for the UK... 


Prince William, 38, prompted a flurry of praise from fans after he aired his fears over proposals for a European Super League of football on Twitter. The future king rarely wades in on controversial matters but as head of the Football Association clearly felt he was in a position to speak out.

On Monday a statement from the Duke of Cambridge was shared on his official Twitter account and signed with a "W", indicating it came directly from him.

William's emotional statement read as follows: *"Now, more than ever, we must protect the entire football community – from the top level to the grassroots – and the values of competition and fairness at its core.

"I share the concerns of fans about the proposed Super League and the damage it risks causing to the game we love. W."*

William's received a huge response on Twitter shortly after it was posted.









						Prince William praised for making dig at Super League - 'Well done!'
					

PRINCE WILLIAM is heir to the throne and meant to remain neutral on most matters but as President of The Football Association the royal spoke out to share his fears about plans for a European Super League.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Can someone explain that in easy words to a person who doesn't understand sports? Like, why is it a horrible idea?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Can someone explain that in easy words to a person who doesn't understand sports? Like, why is it a horrible idea?


Don't even go there! Everyone is up in arms about it. Easier to Google it


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Uh oh. I still don't fully understand what that thing is supposed to be / do, but to say it with Douglas Adams, apparently "this has made a lot of people very angry and been widely regarded as a bad move." I'll slowly back away.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Uh oh. I still don't fully understand what that thing is supposed to be / do, but to say it with Douglas Adams, apparently "this has made a lot of people very angry and been widely regarded as a bad move." I'll slowly back away.


If I go very off topic and rant about it I shall probably get banned and offend every American who, on here, I consider a friend/acquaintance. 
So, I shall shut up after saying I'm glad William has got involved and said his piece.


----------



## Chanbal

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Can someone explain that in easy words to a person who doesn't understand sports? Like, why is it a horrible idea?


I've no idea, but Will's message sounds good.


----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Can someone explain that in easy words to a person who doesn't understand sports? Like, why is it a horrible idea?



It essentially boils down to fairness in competition. This new league will keep those at the top always at the top and those at the bottom no real way og reaching the top even if they improve their playing standards.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## cafecreme15

Kate’s fabulous Catherine Walker collection has convinced me to stop by the Catherine Walker atelier next time I’m in London!


----------



## doni

Chanbal said:


> Will will be a good king for the UK...
> View attachment 5059947
> 
> Prince William, 38, prompted a flurry of praise from fans after he aired his fears over proposals for a European Super League of football on Twitter. The future king rarely wades in on controversial matters but as head of the Football Association clearly felt he was in a position to speak out.
> 
> On Monday a statement from the Duke of Cambridge was shared on his official Twitter account and signed with a "W", indicating it came directly from him.
> 
> William's emotional statement read as follows: *"Now, more than ever, we must protect the entire football community – from the top level to the grassroots – and the values of competition and fairness at its core.
> 
> "I share the concerns of fans about the proposed Super League and the damage it risks causing to the game we love. W."*
> 
> William's received a huge response on Twitter shortly after it was posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William praised for making dig at Super League - 'Well done!'
> 
> 
> PRINCE WILLIAM is heir to the throne and meant to remain neutral on most matters but as President of The Football Association the royal spoke out to share his fears about plans for a European Super League.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk



So, the English clubs have dropped out of the project basically rendering it a failure. We cannot know what role the clear positioning of the Duke of Cambridge played in the way things quickly developed, but all I can say is, the Brits can be so happy about this royal family.


----------



## Sharont2305

doni said:


> So, the English clubs have dropped out of the project basically rendering it a failure. We cannot know what role the clear positioning of the Duke of Cambridge played in the way things quickly developed, but all I can say is, the Brits can be so happy about this royal family.


It was more fan, ex players and current player power tbh. 
Glad he spoke up though.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>




Happy birthday ma’am


----------



## CarryOn2020

Three cheers for Philip! Kate & William make poignant visit
					

KATE, Duchess of Cambridge and Prince William have stepped out for an official royal engagement this afternoon and paid a fitting tribute to the late Prince Philip.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I didn't know Kate holds one of Philip's former military patronages!


----------



## Chanbal

Good for Kate & Will!   










						Kate and William praised for outing - 'Prince Philip would approve!'
					

KATE, DUCHESS OF CAMBRIDGE and Prince William have been praised by fans following their first outing since Prince Philip's funeral. The couple received a flurry of support on Twitter with some claiming the Duke would have approved of them carrying on with things despite mourning.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## Angel1988

I really love her style and just came to realise that Kate has both the most beautiful wedding dress (day and evening) I've ever seen, as well as the most beautiful funeral outfit    :


----------



## Angel1988

cafecreme15 said:


> Kate’s fabulous Catherine Walker collection has convinced me to stop by the Catherine Walker atelier next time I’m in London!



I was hoping to find the coat she wore to prince Philip's funeral online, but no such luck  .


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I didn't know Kate holds one of Philip's former military patronages!











						Kate hops into a flight simulator while William holds her handbag
					

The couple visited 282 East Ham Squadron Air Training Corps, where Prince Philip was Honorary Air Commodore-in-Chief for 63 years before passing it down to Kate in 2015.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




*Giving Wills a run for his money! Kate hops into flight simulator pilot seat - and follows in her parents’ and grandfather's footsteps - on visit to air cadets with Duke of Cambridge*

*Kate, 39, was guided through a flight on the Grob Tutor - which is used by the RAF for elementary training*
*Kate's father, Michael, 71, worked as a commercial pilot while her mother Carole was a BA flight attendant*
*The royal couple were also treated to a moving three cheers for the Duke of Edinburgh during the visit *


----------



## CarryOn2020

Angel1988 said:


> I was hoping to find the coat she wore to prince Philip's funeral online, but no such luck  .



It’s a Catherine Walker.  I think it is custom.


----------



## Chloe302225

Angel1988 said:


> I was hoping to find the coat she wore to prince Philip's funeral online, but no such luck  .



You should be able to find the red version on Catherine Walker' s website.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cafecreme15

Angel1988 said:


> I was hoping to find the coat she wore to prince Philip's funeral online, but no such luck  .


It’s actually on the Catherine Walker website in cherry red!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Angel1988 said:


> I was hoping to find the coat she wore to prince Philip's funeral online, but no such luck  .



A scarlet red wool coatdress with pleats falling gently from the shoulder to tie into a bow at the neckline




__





						Beau Tie – Catherine Walker
					





					www.catherinewalker.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

CarryOn2020 said:


> Kate hops into a flight simulator while William holds her handbag
> 
> 
> The couple visited 282 East Ham Squadron Air Training Corps, where Prince Philip was Honorary Air Commodore-in-Chief for 63 years before passing it down to Kate in 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Giving Wills a run for his money! Kate hops into flight simulator pilot seat - and follows in her parents’ and grandfather's footsteps - on visit to air cadets with Duke of Cambridge*
> 
> *Kate, 39, was guided through a flight on the Grob Tutor - which is used by the RAF for elementary training*
> *Kate's father, Michael, 71, worked as a commercial pilot while her mother Carole was a BA flight attendant*
> *The royal couple were also treated to a moving three cheers for the Duke of Edinburgh during the visit *



William held her handbag lol


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Angel1988 said:


> I really love her style and just came to realise that Kate has both the most beautiful wedding dress (day and evening) I've ever seen, as well as the most beautiful funeral outfit    :
> 
> View attachment 5061779
> 
> View attachment 5061780



I loved her 2nd wedding outfit, still do. And her funeral style was just out of this world.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Angel1988 said:


> I was hoping to find the coat she wore to prince Philip's funeral online, but no such luck  .



It is in the coat dress section and only available in a bright red. Iirc it's named Bow Tie?


----------



## lalame

That coat is so pretty though I have a hard time imagining a normal person wearing something like that... it seems so formal. Is it just a difference of British style? Do people wear things like this normally? This is no commentary on Kate... I'm just wondering.


----------



## Chloe302225

lalame said:


> That coat is so pretty though I have a hard time imagining a normal person wearing something like that... it seems so formal. Is it just a difference of British style? Do people wear things like this normally? This is no commentary on Kate... I'm just wondering.



I don't think average person wears a coat like that to go to work but horse racing and wedding season has started along with other social events on the calendar where you would definitely see multiple people wear coats like that. Dress coats are a pretty normal British occasion wear staple.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I would wear a coat like that to go to work for sure.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Such a strong powerful, touching voice. 
From 2018:


----------



## queennadine

I would def. wear that coat to work or church


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

queennadine said:


> I would def. wear that coat to work or church



I swear once Covid is over I will have a hard time going back to getting dressed appropriately haha. Good thing I love knit dresses, they at least feel like yoga pants.


----------



## Sol Ryan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I swear once Covid is over I will have a hard time going back to getting dressed appropriately haha. Good thing I love knit dresses, they at least feel like yoga pants.



I just wish my work clothes would fit... I’m in need of a  quarantine diet... too much time from the gym has messed up my workout routine....


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sol Ryan said:


> I just wish my work clothes would fit... I’m in need of a  quarantine diet... too much time from the gym has messed up my workout routine....



I want to get back into working out (I only did at home programs though), but I'm lazier than ever.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

No way!!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

elvisfan4life said:


> William held her handbag lol




That was my favorite part!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>





OMG, what adorable kids they are!  Can’t quite believe that Louis is so big - when did that happen?!?!


----------



## CarryOn2020

3????
  Nursery school??? 
    
All those CambridgeKids look happy, healthy and fun!  Good job, parents.


----------



## lalame

Is it just me or does Louis somehow look older than George?


----------



## Sol Ryan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I want to get back into working out (I only did at home programs though), but I'm lazier than ever.



Same. I did both gym and home Workouts. With stress and my relatives being sick, I just can’t get the same work out without the gym though so I gained 20 lbs. I’m just counting down the days til I can go back... hopefully I can get back on track and lose this weight. I’ve never weighed so much in my life...


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sol Ryan said:


> Same. I did both gym and home Workouts. With stress and my relatives being sick, I just can’t get the same work out without the gym though so I gained 20 lbs. I’m just counting down the days til I can go back... hopefully I can get back on track and lose this weight. I’ve never weighed so much in my life...



The past 1.5 years have been stressful for many of us, pandemic and life stress.  We’ve had enough ups and downs to pack on 80 pounds. Think positive - It will come off.  Be kind to yourself and know that you are doing your best. A lil today, a lil tomorrow, before ya know it you will be running marathons.


----------



## queennadine

Louis def looks older than George did at that point! I wonder if their birthdays have something to do with it? Like is Louis going to be one of the older ones in his class, compared to George?
Anyway, they are major style inspo for my little ones 
Such cuties!!


----------



## lalame

I think George has kind of a baby face, like bigger eyes and cheeks, while Louis has more mature features... maybe that's why? But I haven't seen recent photos of George in awhile so I'd be curious how he looks now. I swear these kids grow up so fast.


----------



## Sharont2305

queennadine said:


> Louis def looks older than George did at that point! I wonder if their birthdays have something to do with it? Like is Louis going to be one of the older ones in his class, compared to George?
> Anyway, they are major style inspo for my little ones
> Such cuties!!


George started nursery at 2 years 6 months in January 2016, Charlotte started age 2 years 8 months in January 2018.
I think Louis should have probably started in January of this year but because Covid happened its only the last two to three weeks or so children have been going back to school.
Our school year in the UK starts September 1st till August 31st so more than likely as its nursery and all three have their birthdays after December, they started in January and the children who were born between September and December (under normal times) would've started in September.
He's a cutie, no doubt about that.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lalame said:


> Is it just me or does Louis somehow look older than George?



Do you mean at the same age? The pics are all of their first day at nursery. I think the youngest always benefits being able to do things earlier at the same time as older siblings George was still treated as the baby at 3 Louis is treated like the other older ones he is my fav always has been he has such a cheeky grin and sunny disposition


----------



## elvisfan4life

CarryOn2020 said:


> The past 1.5 years have been stressful for many of us, pandemic and life stress.  We’ve had enough ups and downs to pack on 80 pounds. Think positive - It will come off.  Be kind to yourself and know that you are doing your best. A lil today, a lil tomorrow, before ya know it you will be running marathons.



That’s about how much I have put on seriously I have no clothes to wear at all i only fit in pyjamas I have gone up 4 sizes and my old “fat” wardrobe only stretched to 2 sizes


----------



## elvisfan4life

lalame said:


> I think George has kind of a baby face, like bigger eyes and cheeks, while Louis has more mature features... maybe that's why? But I haven't seen recent photos of George in awhile so I'd be curious how he looks now. I swear these kids grow up so fast.



He has grown up a lot


----------



## lalame

elvisfan4life said:


> Do you mean at the same age? The pics are all of their first day at nursery. I think the youngest always benefits being able to do things earlier at the same time as older siblings George was still treated as the baby at 3 Louis is treated like the other older ones he is my fav always has been he has such a cheeky grin and sunny disposition



I don't know, are they the same age in that trio of photos? That's what I was comparing. Totally not a scientific observation haha.


----------



## Sharont2305

Deleted


----------



## Sharont2305

George and Louis in their 3rd birthday photos. Charlotte's 3rd birthday photo in May was one we'd already seen in the January when she started nursery. Not surprising as Catherine had just had Louis a couple of weeks before plus all the hoo ha with the wedding of Harry was coming up. This is the closest photos I could find of  Charlotte to her third birthday, visiting Louis and the wedding photo a couple of weeks after her birthday. 

Indeed Louis looks like an older three year old than the other two.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I feel for the boys having to wear shorts in official photos at least they get to wear jeans the rest of the time


----------



## youngster

Such cute kids, all of them.  Still, Charlotte is my favorite lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If anyone is looking for a home workout option, the Peloton app is really great. I just do the strength workouts, no bike or treadmill. $13/mo

Also, I have always wondered what Kate’s diet and exercise routine is.  She is so slim after three kids!


----------



## RueMonge

Those children are so beautiful!

And let me say, I’m so glad there are multiple threads for the Royals so I don’t have to go to that other thread to get my news. My blood pressure is so much better now that I have stopped scrolling the crap show.


----------



## elvisfan4life

RueMonge said:


> Those children are so beautiful!
> 
> And let me say, I’m so glad there are multiple threads for the Royals so I don’t have to go to that other thread to get my news. My blood pressure is so much better now that I have stopped scrolling the crap show.



Same here


----------



## elvisfan4life

lanasyogamama said:


> If anyone is looking for a home workout option, the Peloton app is really great. I just do the strength workouts, no bike or treadmill. $13/mo
> 
> Also, I have always wondered what Kate’s diet and exercise routine is.  She is so slim after three kids!



Kates mum is naturally slim as is her sister they all play tennis and go to the gym and all avoid carbs and sugar


----------



## lalame

Didn't Kate and Pippa have a super athletic upbringing too? I remember Kate was on a bunch of sports teams. Gotta get 'em young... it worked!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lalame said:


> Didn't Kate and Pippa have a super athletic upbringing too? I remember Kate was on a bunch of sports teams. Gotta get 'em young... it worked!



They played most sports I think


----------



## CarryOn2020

Oh, yes, count me as a fan going wild for these two.









						Prince Louis looks just like Michael Middleton in birthday photo
					

Royal fans have gone wild over how much Prince Louis looks like his grandfather Michael Middleton in his new birthday photograph, which was taken this week at Kensington Palace.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Oh, yes, count me as a fan going wild for these two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Louis looks just like Michael Middleton in birthday photo
> 
> 
> Royal fans have gone wild over how much Prince Louis looks like his grandfather Michael Middleton in his new birthday photograph, which was taken this week at Kensington Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Both George and Louis have inherited the Michael Middleton genes. Charlotte is mainly William and Diana


----------



## RAINDANCE

Sharont2305 said:


> Both George and Louis have inherited the Michael Middleton genes. Charlotte is mainly William and Diana


How strange that we see things differently To me George is Spencer  all the way , he's a mini Charles Spencer if you look for photos of Spencer as a boy. Charlotte is a Windsor, she is unmistakable related to the Queen and quite like her aunt Lady Sarah Chatto. And Louis is Michael Middletons mini me!
But it's a great tragedy that's Harry's kids will not grow up with their cousins. I nearly went rusty sitting in the rain on beaches in West Cork every summer for many years so that DD really knew her cousins. At any given time there would be a gang of between around 8 to 12 kids, cousins and extra friends; great memories for them all and they all get on really well now they are older teens/early twenties.


----------



## LizzieBennett

RAINDANCE said:


> How strange that we see things differently To me George is Spencer  all the way , he's a mini Charles Spencer if you look for photos of Spencer as a boy. Charlotte is a Windsor, she is unmistakable related to the Queen and quite like her aunt Lady Sarah Chatto. And Louis is Michael Middletons mini me!
> But it's a great tragedy that's Harry's kids will not grow up with their cousins. I nearly went rusty sitting in the rain on beaches in West Cork every summer for many years so that DD really knew her cousins. At any given time there would be a gang of between around 8 to 12 kids, cousins and extra friends; great memories for them all and they all get on really well now they are older teens/early twenties.


I so agree.   Can’t look at Charlotte without seeing the queen and George is so like Charles Spencer.


----------



## lalame

I think it's interesting all 3 kids look so different... I wouldn't even think they were siblings if I didn't know. Maybe cousins. They each have a different unique feature that makes them look totally different than the others.


----------



## lanasyogamama

RAINDANCE said:


> How strange that we see things differently To me George is Spencer  all the way , he's a mini Charles Spencer if you look for photos of Spencer as a boy. Charlotte is a Windsor, she is unmistakable related to the Queen and quite like her aunt Lady Sarah Chatto. And Louis is Michael Middletons mini me!
> But it's a great tragedy that's Harry's kids will not grow up with their cousins. I nearly went rusty sitting in the rain on beaches in West Cork every summer for many years so that DD really knew her cousins. At any given time there would be a gang of between around 8 to 12 kids, cousins and extra friends; great memories for them all and they all get on really well now they are older teens/early twenties.


West Cork?! Me too!


----------



## CarryOn2020

_As always with the occasional pictures we see of Kate and William's children it was fun and uplifting.

Kate has managed with ease to protect her children from the media spotlight, allowing them as much as possible a normal life, while at the same time honouring an unwritten contract with the public to offer us a welcome glimpse into their lives._









						PLATELL'S PEOPLE: What Meghan Markle could learn from Kate Middleton
					

AMANDA PLATELL: A simple picture of a three-year-old boy with a grin balancing on his bike and heading for his first day at nursery school. A  photo taken by his mum, the Duchess of Cambridge.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chanbal

_Love reigns! Stunning photographs celebrate the love between Prince William and Kate Middleton on their 10th wedding anniversary_









						Photos celebrate love between Prince William and Kate Middleton
					

From their first royal engagements to royal tours with their children, these stunning photographs reveal the evolution of Prince William and Kate Middleton's romance.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chanbal

It's a beautiful article!  

_'Catherine is so marvellously uncompetitive considering the amount of attention she gets from everyone,' says one senior Palace figure. 'She manages to raise the Queen's spirits. The Queen sees it as quite wonderful that William married such a sensible girl whom the public seem to love for her own sake.'

William always knew that being married to him was not going to be easy for her, so his delight at her popularity is understandable. He has always adored her quiet, un-showy manner. Hence his advice to his new wife on how to cope with facing the public: 'Just be yourself.'

Indeed, little has changed in their relationship since that magical April day in 2011 when the couple emerged from Westminster Abbey watched by some two billion people worldwide and with a cheering nation instinctively feeling that William's marriage would be very different from his mother's. 'Are you happy?' a breathless Kate asked William as they drove through cheering, flag-waving crowds in an open landau. He replied, 'I'm just so happy you are my wife.'_









						The teamwork behind William and Kate's triumphant first ten years
					

Richard Kay and Geoffrey Levy explore how the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge enforced their own ideas about the kind of life they would lead as modern royals, as they celebrate their anniversary.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## rhyvin

Chanbal said:


> It's a beautiful article!
> 
> _'Catherine is so marvellously uncompetitive considering the amount of attention she gets from everyone,' says one senior Palace figure. 'She manages to raise the Queen's spirits. The Queen sees it as quite wonderful that William married such a sensible girl whom the public seem to love for her own sake.'
> 
> William always knew that being married to him was not going to be easy for her, so his delight at her popularity is understandable. He has always adored her quiet, un-showy manner. Hence his advice to his new wife on how to cope with facing the public: 'Just be yourself.'
> 
> Indeed, little has changed in their relationship since that magical April day in 2011 when the couple emerged from Westminster Abbey watched by some two billion people worldwide and with a cheering nation instinctively feeling that William's marriage would be very different from his mother's. 'Are you happy?' a breathless Kate asked William as they drove through cheering, flag-waving crowds in an open landau. He replied, 'I'm just so happy you are my wife.'_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teamwork behind William and Kate's triumphant first ten years
> 
> 
> Richard Kay and Geoffrey Levy explore how the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge enforced their own ideas about the kind of life they would lead as modern royals, as they celebrate their anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



'Are you happy?' a breathless Kate asked William as they drove through cheering, flag-waving crowds in an open landau. He replied, 'I'm just so happy you are my wife.'

I'm not crying you're crying


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chanbal said:


> _Love reigns! Stunning photographs celebrate the love between Prince William and Kate Middleton on their 10th wedding anniversary_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos celebrate love between Prince William and Kate Middleton
> 
> 
> From their first royal engagements to royal tours with their children, these stunning photographs reveal the evolution of Prince William and Kate Middleton's romance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



That train photo still makes me nervous!


----------



## duna

RAINDANCE said:


> *How strange that we see things differently To me George is Spencer  all the way *, *he's a mini Charles Spencer if you look for photos of Spencer as a boy. Charlotte is a Windsor, she is unmistakable related to the Queen and quite like her aunt Lady Sarah Chatto*.* And Louis is Michael Middletons mini me*!
> But it's a great tragedy that's Harry's kids will not grow up with their cousins. I nearly went rusty sitting in the rain on beaches in West Cork every summer for many years so that DD really knew her cousins. At any given time there would be a gang of between around 8 to 12 kids, cousins and extra friends; great memories for them all and they all get on really well now they are older teens/early twenties.



I agree with you on their resemblances: George is Spencer, Charlotte is Windsor and Louis is Middleton.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

From the article on W&K's first 10 years of marriage:



> 'Thank goodness Catherine at least was able to adapt to her new life without any fuss. I can't recall her complaining about anything. No one at the Palace did any more for her than for Meghan.
> 
> 'It's always been the same when someone new arrives in the family – you're here, you'll learn, now get on with it. She did. She gives William so much confidence.'



At that's all the difference, isn't it? William picked well, Harry not so much.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

And, not at (too late to edit).


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> From the article on W&K's first 10 years of marriage:
> 
> 
> 
> At that's all the difference, isn't it? William picked well, Harry not so much.


that is an understatement


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I was trying to be, uh, polite   I have taken to heart all the accusations of how hostile and hateful we are.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I was trying to be, uh, polite   I have taken to heart all the accusations how hostile and hateful we are.


I know I'm preaching to the choir here but Kate has shown so much class.  Just by not responding to the accusation that she made M cry, she is showing who the bigger person is.  And she's beautiful, dresses beautifully and appropriately, seems to be a great mom, takes beautiful pics of the kids.  and performs her role supporting her husband to perfection.  too bad M couldn't emulate her instead of being jealous of her.


----------



## sdkitty

Those New Paparazzi Photos of Meghan Markle & Archie May Have Been Intended to Anger Kate Middleton Fans (yahoo.com) 
IMO if Meghan was trying to upstage Kate it was a fail.  Her photo was of a disheveled mom carrying an oversized baby.  Nothing glamorous about her look and Archie didn't look especially cute either  - again IMO


----------



## CarryOn2020

Fun to look back 











						Remember the First Time Prince William and Kate Middleton Were Photographed Together (and the Drama That Ensued)? - E! Online
					

The two graced the cover of a British newspaper in 2004 and Buckingham Palace was furious




					www.eonline.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Love love these look-backs.  As with all college grads, they know best [until about 28 yrs old].  Mike Middleton must have been horrified at her ensemble.   IMO she looks happy, young, ready to conquer the world.












						48 Incredible Photos of Kate Middleton Through the Years
					

Take a look back at some of the most important moments in the Duchess' life.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> Love love these look-backs.  As with all college grads, they know best [until about 28 yrs old].  Mike Middleton must have been horrified at her ensemble.   IMO she looks happy, young, ready to conquer the world.
> 
> View attachment 5064881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 Incredible Photos of Kate Middleton Through the Years
> 
> 
> Take a look back at some of the most important moments in the Duchess' life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.townandcountrymag.com


I love her....I heard Andy Cohen say on WWHL that he was at a cocktail party and got a kick out of seeing her with a cocktail and a ciggie....now I know most here will hate the ciggie part but Andy apparently thought it was humanizing and cool


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> Those New Paparazzi Photos of Meghan Markle & Archie May Have Been Intended to Anger Kate Middleton Fans (yahoo.com)
> IMO if Meghan was trying to upstage Kate it was a fail.  Her photo was of a disheveled mom carrying an oversized baby.  Nothing glamorous about her look and Archie didn't look especially cute either  - again IMO



I thought it was slightly pathetic. No one really cares, but she had to do something to try and draw attention to herself. Even mainstream media was reporting on it with ironic headlines like "Such a coincidence, on Louis' birthday no less!" She's becoming a laughing stock.


----------



## Chanbal

QueenofWrapDress said:


> From the article on W&K's first 10 years of marriage:
> 
> 
> 
> At that's all the difference, isn't it? William picked well, Harry not so much.



It's the difference between "am I doing OK?" and "am I OK?"... 









						Kate was desperate to get it right, reveals the Mail's Royal Editor
					

Rebecca English has documented all of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge's tours. The royal editor explains how they've managed to consistently put their family first.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought it was slightly pathetic. No one really cares, but she had to do something to try and draw attention to herself. Even mainstream media was reporting on it with ironic headlines like "Such a coincidence, on Louis' birthday no less!" She's becoming a laughing stock.


oh, good to hear


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Anzac cookies! Sure, it is PR, but I still feel they are doing really, really well. They often pick heartwarming gestures.


----------



## Sharont2305

I hope no one takes this the wrong way and I don't mean any harm in it but I think this last year of Covid and lockdown has been the making of these two.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Once again, we see that it will take the *cool Brits* to bring us out of this pandemic! Lead the way, William & Kate


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> I hope no one takes this the wrong way and I don't mean any harm in it but I think this last year of Covid and lockdown has been the making of these two.


really?  I think the lockdown would be a huge disappointment...no red carpet events, no exposure to A-list celebs - except maybe O and gloria steinam.....how do you think this has helped them?
sorry, wrong thread


----------



## CarryOn2020

sdkitty said:


> really?  I think the lockdown would be a huge disappointment...no red carpet events, no exposure to A-list celebs - except maybe O and gloria steinam.....how do you think this has helped them?



Speaking for myself, once the shallow, self-absorbed, noisy Hwood folks were quiet,  we saw the real, sincere, caring folks filling the gap. Let’s hope the noisy people stay away. Let’s hope no one watches these shallow award shows. Let’s hope KrisK momager takes a break.  Let’s hope we go forward with a new emphasis.  I’m ready.


----------



## bellecate

Chanbal said:


> _Love reigns! Stunning photographs celebrate the love between Prince William and Kate Middleton on their 10th wedding anniversary_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos celebrate love between Prince William and Kate Middleton
> 
> 
> From their first royal engagements to royal tours with their children, these stunning photographs reveal the evolution of Prince William and Kate Middleton's romance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



One of the things I really love and admire about these two is how much laughter there seems to be in their lives. They do seem to enjoy being in each others company and are happy everywhere and in everything they do.


----------



## purseinsanity

bellecate said:


> One of the things I really love and admire about these two is how much laughter there seems to be in their lives. They do seem to enjoy being in each others company and are happy everywhere and in everything they do.


The smiles seem genuine, not faked for the cameras.  The touches are not controlling but actually seem to convey real love and care.


----------



## lanasyogamama

So cute!


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> I hope no one takes this the wrong way and I don't mean any harm in it but I think this last year of Covid and lockdown has been the making of these two.



I agree, especially compared to the other two: the more H&M do wrong the more popular W&K become!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> I hope no one takes this the wrong way and I don't mean any harm in it but I think this last year of Covid and lockdown has been the making of these two.



They really rose to the occasion. And to be honest, the antics of the other two helped them shine even more in comparison. They thought they were throwing dirt, too bad most of it fell back on themselves.


----------



## Chanbal

_There are only two kinds of royals in this world — the sanguine and the chronically unhappy.

The latter, like Harry and the Duke of Windsor before him, kick and squall against their fate.

They are almost proud of their unhappiness and consider it to be the only rational attitude for an enlightened person.

Then there are those like the Queen and, as is increasingly evident, William and Kate.

This sort of royal sees not what they can’t do but what they can; who perceive that public service is not a prison but a means of liberation from futility and pointless introspection.

In the ten years since their marriage, the Cambridges have rejected self-indulgence and embraced calmness and composure._









						Unlike Meghan and Harry, William & Kate are a tantrum-free zone
					

AS the nation’s memory gropes backwards over the travails that have beset the Royal Family in the past year, it can comfort itself with one solar myth, one solid bond in the bank of our collective …




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## limom

Is sanguine a good thing?
sounds bloody.


----------



## jennlt

limom said:


> Is sanguine a good thing?
> sounds bloody.


It's counterintuitive, isn't it? Sanguine means optimistic but sanguineous means "relating to blood or bloodshed". They are two similar-sounding words with diametrically opposed definitions and both come from the same Latin root _sanguis._


----------



## limom

I had to look it up








						Definition of SANGUINE
					

marked by eager hopefulness : confidently optimistic; bloodred; consisting of or relating to blood… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Earlier, they were at a farm in County Durham


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

Interesting Will is a leftie and golfs rightie.


----------



## Chloe302225

DAN WOOTTON: Will William ever forgive Meghan? My sources doubt it
					

While William is conscious of his responsibilities as a future king to try and keep the family together, those close to him believe he will struggle to ever forgive Meghan Markle, writes DAN WOOTTON.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Interesting Will is a leftie and golfs rightie.


My hubby is a rightie but golf's lefties, and in darts too.


----------



## redney

Sharont2305 said:


> My hubby is a rightie but golf's lefties, and in darts too.


How interesting! I'm leftie and do everything but use scissors with my left hand.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> DAN WOOTTON: Will William ever forgive Meghan? My sources doubt it
> 
> 
> While William is conscious of his responsibilities as a future king to try and keep the family together, those close to him believe he will struggle to ever forgive Meghan Markle, writes DAN WOOTTON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Why would he. Harry is his brother, so while the betrayal must be worse in a sense, he'll always be his brother. Meghan is just a very disturbed, malicious, impertinent nobody.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm having way too much fun with Darren the Royal Chef. I've bookmarked several of his recipes. We do a similar cake to William's favourite in Germany, I made one for my dad's birthday.


----------



## doni

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm having way too much fun with Darren the Royal Chef. I've bookmarked several of his recipes. We do a similar cake to William's favourite in Germany, I made one for my dad's birthday.



Kalter Hund? So yummy. 
I love the cake plate he is using.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

doni said:


> Kalter Hund? So yummy.
> I love the cake plate he is using.



Yes! I kind of like the broken up biscuits here (Kalter Hund layers whole "Butterkekse").


----------



## Sharont2305

I'd love it if, on their anniversary, they did a "how it started/how it's going" post on insta with a photo of the wedding and a new photo of the five of them.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Jayne1

Chloe302225 said:


>



Kate sure likes her Pepper Liberty print masks. She has them in many colours, this is a yellow one.  (I have two, but not yellow, it's not my colour.)


----------



## Chanbal

Queen could give Kate a Princess title after anniversary– big new clue
					

THE QUEEN could be about to give Kate, Duchess of Cambridge, the honour of becoming a Princess, according to a royal expert.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## lazeny

redney said:


> Interesting Will is a leftie and golfs rightie.



My husband writes leftie but his dominant hand is right.


----------



## Chloe302225

Chanbal said:


> View attachment 5068341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen could give Kate a Princess title after anniversary– big new clue
> 
> 
> THE QUEEN could be about to give Kate, Duchess of Cambridge, the honour of becoming a Princess, according to a royal expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk



But she is already a Princess. She has been Princess William for the last 10 years or is he saying this is to be an additional title?


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> But she is already a Princess. She has been Princess William for the last 10 years or is he saying this is to be an additional title?


She's Princess of the United Kingdom. Had they not been given the Duke and Duchess title, she would have been Princess William of Wales. When William becomes Prince of Wales he will be William, Prince of Wales and she Catherine, Princess of Wales. Diana was Diana, Princess of Wales and not Princess Diana of Wales. 
Like Camilla is not Duchess Camilla and Sophie isn't Countess Sophie.


----------



## Chloe302225

Sharont2305 said:


> She's Princess of the United Kingdom. Had they not been given the Duke and Duchess title, she would have been Princess William of Wales. When William becomes Prince of Wales he will be William, Prince of Wales and she Catherine, Princess of Wales. Diana was Diana, Princess of Wales and not Princess Diana of Wales.
> Like Camilla is not Duchess Camilla and Sophie isn't Countess Sophie.



I know that part but it sounded like he was saying this was to be an additional title to be granted soon and not the Princess of Wales title that they hopefully still have a few years wait to get.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> But she is already a Princess. She has been Princess William for the last 10 years or is he saying this is to be an additional title?



A princess in her own right. Because being Princess William doesn't quite have a ring to it.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm having way too much fun with Darren the Royal Chef. I've bookmarked several of his recipes. We do a similar cake to William's favourite in Germany, I made one for my dad's birthday.






He sure has good stories to tell!!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I've always loved that first pic!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I don't think being elevated to the title of Princess would be something Catherine would want at this time.  She understands it might/would cause a further rift between the brothers, and I don't think it's something she'd want.  I believe she genuinely loves and misses Harry.  Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Sharont2305

Beautiful


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> George and Louis in their 3rd birthday photos. Charlotte's 3rd birthday photo in May was one we'd already seen in the January when she started nursery. Not surprising as Catherine had just had Louis a couple of weeks before plus all the hoo ha with the wedding of Harry was coming up. This is the closest photos I could find of  Charlotte to her third birthday, visiting Louis and the wedding photo a couple of weeks after her birthday.
> 
> Indeed Louis looks like an older three year old than the other two.


IMO it's also the hair colour. George looks more like a baby with his blonde locks. I think Charlotte looked more pretty much like Louis at the wedding. To honest I was surprised how well she was behaving considering her age at MM's wedding. I don't know which one is my favourite. George was a lovely baby, those footages about their Australian trip are just melting my heart. Charlotte is a sweet little girl. I have seen the least of Louis.

OT: I feel better that I'm not the only one who put on some weight during the lock down. I have at least 15 lb to lose before summer, and it's better not even think about my muscle tone. Possibly it's my worst beach body ever.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Titles are lovely. This lady deserves a new ring.
 That sapphire has been looking a bit dull for quite some time. IMO.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




Ha! The Daily Mail listened to your wish and did the next best thing to the "How it started...how it's going" by putting these two pics together! 

I mean, I'm usually a cynic, but to me, they look genuinely happy.


----------



## HiromiT

I’m so glad W & K released their anniversary photos a day earlier because you know the other duchess is surely planning to upstage them tomorrow.



Sharont2305 said:


>


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

DeMonica said:


> OT: I feel better that I'm not the only one who put on some weight during the lock down. I have at least 15 lb to lose before summer, and it's better not even think about my muscle tone. Possibly it's my worst beach body ever.



I thought I was doing good, but 10 pounds snuck up. I'm back on reduced eating (but Sundays are for treats), but the thought of working out is enough to make me tired right now.


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> Both George and Louis have inherited the Michael Middleton genes. Charlotte is mainly William and Diana


I think Charlotte is very much like her great grandma, QE, with Catherine's nose. Louise is a spitting image of Michael Middleton. George got his looks from both sides.


----------



## LittleStar88

Sharont2305 said:


> Beautiful




I love her in blue! So stunning! They look great. Congrats to them!


----------



## youngster

She has the best hair, just the best.


----------



## Laila619

Absolutely gorgeous couple, seemingly inside and out. I can’t help but love them.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

I’m not smiling, you’re smiling.


----------



## Annawakes

Y’all know I love W&K, but I’m not liking that second photo.  It almost looks like she’s grimacing?  Or something.  She’s lovely and I love her but I wish they’d picked a more natural smile for a second pic.

Anyhow, they do look stunning in blue, both of them.  Congrats!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Annawakes said:


> Y’all know I love W&K, but I’m not liking that second photo.  It almost looks like she’s grimacing?  Or something.  She’s lovely and I love her but I wish they’d picked a more natural smile for a second pic.
> 
> Anyhow, they do look stunning in blue, both of them.  Congrats!!



The sapphire in the second photo looks really dark. I _think_, but don’t know, they can fix it with a uv-lamp. I have read that some of the lustre comes back.  Does anyone have experience with this?








						Bingeing The Crown? Here's Everything You Didn't Know About Princess Diana's Iconic Engagement Ring
					

The famous sapphire sparkler caused a royal controversy.




					www.theknot.com


----------



## Sol Ryan

Chloe302225 said:


>




I love that dress.


----------



## queennadine

She’s absolutely radiant and I LOVE that dress!


----------



## Icyjade

CarryOn2020 said:


> The sapphire in the second photo looks really dark. I _think_, but don’t know, they can fix it with a uv-lamp. I have read that some of the lustre comes back. Does anyone have experience with this?



No it doesn’t work like that unfortunately. The sapphire is just dark. Personally I much prefer cornflower blue sapphires.


----------



## lazeny

Kate looks lovely in blue. Her coloring suits jeweled colors. And her hair is tdf.


----------



## Sharont2305

HiromiT said:


> I’m so glad W & K released their anniversary photos a day earlier because you know the other duchess is surely planning to upstage them tomorrow.


LOL, yes, but it's not really a day early. They usually release the pictures of the children about 10pm UK time the night before for the newspapers.


----------



## Sharont2305

DeMonica said:


> I think Charlotte is very much like her great grandma, QE, with Catherine's nose. Louise is a spitting image of Michael Middleton. George got his looks from both sides.


Isn't it funny how we all see differently in them?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Ha! The Daily Mail listened to your wish and did the next best thing to the "How it started...how it's going" by putting these two pics together!


Ha ha, they did, didn't they? Now all we need is to see a lovely family picture.


----------



## HiromiT

Sharont2305 said:


> LOL, yes, but it's not really a day early. They usually release the pictures of the children about 10pm UK time the night before for the newspapers.


Ah I see, then I’m even more surprised there are no photos or news lobbed from the Sussex camp (yet)!


----------



## Sharont2305

HiromiT said:


> Ah I see, then I’m even more surprised there are no photos or news lobbed from the Sussex camp (yet)!


Give it time, I forsee a nice family walk, M carrying Archie obviously as he couldn't possibly walk.


----------



## DeMonica

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought I was doing good, but 10 pounds snuck up. I'm back on reduced eating (but Sundays are for treats), but the thought of working out is enough to make me tired right now.


I feel the same. I just got back to my daily long walks and I have to notice how much less fit I am than I was a year ago. My real element is water but I'll probably have to a few month more to hit the pool or my spinal fitness classes.


----------



## sdkitty

Cavalier Girl said:


> I don't think being elevated to the title of Princess would be something Catherine would want at this time.  She understands it might/would cause a further rift between the brothers, and I don't think it's something she'd want.  I believe she genuinely loves and misses Harry.  Anyway, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!


that's a nice sentiment but she shouldn't have to hide her light to make jealous people feel better


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



I think she looks better now than when they first got married.  for me 30's are the best age for a woman anyway.


----------



## sdkitty

Icyjade said:


> No it doesn’t work like that unfortunately. The sapphire is just dark. Personally I much prefer cornflower blue sapphires.


Kate's ring?  if it's a Ceylon sapphire it should be a beautiful blue, not too dark....maybe it's the photo


----------



## doni

sdkitty said:


> that's a nice sentiment but she shouldn't have to hide her light to make jealous people feel better


Forget about Meghan or Archie, it would be bizarre to make her a Princess while the wife of the Heir isn’t one, even if the later would not care... I cannot see that happening, or not until Charles is King.


----------



## Icyjade

sdkitty said:


> Kate's ring?  if it's a Ceylong sapphire it should be a beautiful blue, not too dark....maybe it's the photo



No... Diana’s ring is known to be dark.



It’s supposedly “royal blue” but looks closer to indigo or even twilight based on above chart in all the photos I’ve ever seen.

My sapphires never go black even in dim lighting as they are a lighter shade of blue.  Diana’s ring is just dark, nothing to do with lighting or origin. Sapphires from Sri Lanka can come in all shades of color.


----------



## duna

doni said:


> Forget about Meghan or Archie, it would be bizarre to make her a Princess while the wife of the Heir isn’t one, even if the later would not care... I cannot see that happening, or not until Charles is King.
> [/QUOTe
> 
> .


----------



## Sharont2305

Oh my word!


----------



## Icyjade

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!




That is such a lovely video. Love seeing the kids playing and laughing  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Icyjade said:


> No... Diana’s ring is known to be dark.
> 
> View attachment 5069243
> 
> It’s supposedly “royal blue” but looks closer to indigo or even twilight based on above chart in all the photos I’ve ever seen.
> 
> My sapphires never go black even in dim lighting as they are a lighter shade of blue.  Diana’s ring is just dark, nothing to do with lighting or origin. Sapphires from Sri Lanka can come in all shades of color.
> 
> View attachment 5069265



Is the cabochon a star sapphire?


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!



I think that’s Holkham beach


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!




Aw, is that their new dog?


----------



## Sharont2305

I thought I recognised the outfits
The Cambridges Christmas Card 2020


----------



## Icyjade

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is the cabochon a star sapphire?



Yes it is


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Aw, is that their new dog?


Not sure, depends when this was filmed, Lupo died in November


----------



## youngster

Icyjade said:


> No... Diana’s ring is known to be dark.
> 
> View attachment 5069243
> 
> It’s supposedly “royal blue” but looks closer to indigo or even twilight based on above chart in all the photos I’ve ever seen.
> 
> My sapphires never go black even in dim lighting as they are a lighter shade of blue.  Diana’s ring is just dark, nothing to do with lighting or origin. Sapphires from Sri Lanka can come in all shades of color.
> 
> View attachment 5069265



Can I say "WOW".  I love your rings!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Adorable video lovely to see Wills playing with his kids with no trace of the normal awkwardness or reserve


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!



That is such a wonderful video  Beautifully shot and a lovely piece of music paired with it. 
So beautifully shot it could be an ad for a huge brand 
It's so refreshing to see them relaxed and interacting as a family in normal life away from from all the seriousness of royal duties. It's obvious to see that they are fantastic parents.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I just read the meanest, juvenile take-down of the anniversary portraits in a German online magazine (quite reputable usually), even insulting William's hairloss in a very disrespectful way. I might have left a comment stating that the piece was not as cool and funny the intern thought while she typed it out


----------



## Chloe302225

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh my word!




They definitely look trapped in a toxic environment I must say


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


> They definitely look trapped in a toxic environment I must say



Trapped, indeed. Trapped in love and happiness and joy.









						William and Kate's anniversary shows they are NOT trapped
					

Body language expert Judi James explained that it shows future king George as more serious and the most grown up, while second-born Charlotte is more adventitious, noisy and cheeky.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chanbal

This is a great picture!










						Piers Morgan speaks out on Prince William and Kate 'fleeing' wedding
					

PIERS MORGAN has addressed the moment he witnessed Prince William and his wife Kate "fleeing" their royal wedding ceremony, in a candid post.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## Chanbal

What is the thing with the lemons?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The video and anniversary pictures are just so beautiful. Her hair is tdf, just gorgeous.


----------



## Chanbal

Chanbal said:


> What is the thing with the lemons?
> View attachment 5070102


This was posted on the wrong thread, sorry about that!


----------



## queennadine

LOVE that Insta video


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Hermes Zen

Wonderful article on K!  LOVE the photo of her in the car going to Prince Philips funeral (photo also shown in this article). Sooo beautiful and refined.  Enjoy.


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/04/30/uk/royal-news-newsletter-04-30-21-scli-gbr-cmd-intl/index.html
> 
> *How Kate's role in the British royal family has changed in the last 10 years*


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

Charlotte’s going to have gorgeous hair just like her mom.  You can already tell!  Love her.


----------



## CarryOn2020

No, I’m not crying.  
I’ve got some pollen in my eye.

6 yrs old!


----------



## redney

Cosmopolitan said:


>



She has her dad's grin! And her eyes resemble the Queen's.


----------



## Chloe302225

Princess Charlotte wears a pretty floral print dress as she turns six
					

The image shot on Saturday in Norfolk by her mother Kate is the latest in a series of delightful mementoes of Princess Charlotte's birthdays taken by the Duchess of Cambridge.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## elvisfan4life

Charlotte is stunning all their children are beautiful


----------



## Sharont2305

Very pretty girl. I love her hair.


----------



## Laila619

Oh she is darling! Strongly favors Will and her granny, to me.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love Charlotte. She seems to have so much personality.


----------



## DeMonica

She's a gorgeous little girl. However, it looks like she has blonde highlights those seem to be growing down. I know that people can have "highlights" naturally for after a summer holiday - I had them, although: my hair colour was much lighter to start with than Charlotte's. This is May, though, and I don't think that they haven't had any Mediterranean holiday recently. I wouldn't colour the hair of a girl of Charlotte's age.


----------



## jennlt

DeMonica said:


> She's a gorgeous little girl. However, it looks like she has blonde highlights those seem to be growing down. I know that people can have "highlights" naturally for after a summer holiday - I had them, although: my hair colour was much lighter to start with than Charlotte's. This is May, though, and I don't think that they haven't had any Mediterranean holiday recently. I wouldn't colour the hair of a girl of Charlotte's age.



My cousin's daughter has thick, gorgeous hair very similar to Charlotte's; the tones and highlights are completely natural (even in winter) and I think Charlotte's are, too. They are both lucky girls because women pay a fortune to get hair that looks like that.


----------



## plastic-fish

DeMonica said:


> She's a gorgeous little girl. However, it looks like she has blonde highlights those seem to be growing down. I know that people can have "highlights" naturally for after a summer holiday - I had them, although: my hair colour was much lighter to start with than Charlotte's. This is May, though, and I don't think that they haven't had any Mediterranean holiday recently. I wouldn't colour the hair of a girl of Charlotte's age.


Kate does not strike me as the type to be that vain about her children to get highlight for a six year old.


----------



## sdkitty

plastic-fish said:


> Kate does not strike me as the type to be that vain about her children to get highlight for a six year old.


that's what I was thinking


----------



## CarryOn2020

plastic-fish said:


> Kate does not strike me as the type to be that vain about her children to get highlight for a six year old.



Unless Princess Charlotte decided to ‘surprise‘ her mom. Gasp, she wouldn’t, would she?
I am just kidding. It’s a funny thought knowing Kate will have to deal some ‘resistance’  from the trio.
I know how challenging that can be.


----------



## DeMonica

plastic-fish said:


> Kate does not strike me as the type to be that vain about her children to get highlight for a six year old.


Me, neither. That's why I was quite taken aback when when I saw it, esp. since it's a very recent change in hair colour. Her hair looks very different on her 5th birthday photo taken about the same time last year. Normally it goes dark from light - not the other way around - and the weather is not what it could cause natural highlights at this time of the year especially this year - snow in April.   I can see that see she had natural highlights before but those looked different, not so striking, just subtle ones.
As I can see in the comments I wasn't the only one who noticed it. I hope it's from a swimming pool as someone suggested.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

OT but fun story...years ago I went to an expensive hairdresser and had an appointment with the salon owner. I never get colour done mainly because I go in like once a year to get some kind of shape and to trim the ends of rather long hair. So he did the initial consultation, paused and said "Who did your highlights? They are done really, really well". Yeah, I guess the sun haha.


----------



## Sharont2305

DeMonica said:


> She's a gorgeous little girl. However, it looks like she has blonde highlights those seem to be growing down. I know that people can have "highlights" naturally for after a summer holiday - I had them, although: my hair colour was much lighter to start with than Charlotte's. This is May, though, and I don't think that they haven't had any Mediterranean holiday recently. I wouldn't colour the hair of a girl of Charlotte's age.


That picture was taken on Saturday and we've had some gorgeous sunny, warm weather this past couple of weeks so it is possible


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lalame

Even my black hair gets blondish highlights in the summer, so very possible if she's been spending a lot of time outdoors! There are also a lot of shampoos these days that can give you natural highlights. I used to love the John Frieda Brilliant Brunette line... I had people asking me all the time if I had gotten highlights.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The Cambridges have a Youtube channel!


----------



## queennadine

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The Cambridges have a Youtube channel!




Somewhere in Montecito, a woman in a frenzy types the YouTube URL into her browser and tries to set up a competing account. 

Love that the Cambridge’s have a channel now!


----------



## Sharont2305

You Tube, children's book?
Children's book, you tube? 
I know which one I'm more excited about


----------



## doni

jennlt said:


> My cousin's daughter has thick, gorgeous hair very similar to Charlotte's; the tones and highlights are completely natural (even in winter) and I think Charlotte's are, too. They are both lucky girls because women pay a fortune to get hair that looks like that.


Exactly. I have nieces that have very thick but blond hair, which is an unusual combination as natural blond hair tends to be finer, and they both have the same sun kissed effect as Charlotte’s hair. I am pretty confident she has no highlights or anything of the sort.


----------



## Sophisticatted

I love how they seem to be enjoying life, and each other.


----------



## Annawakes

Sharont2305 said:


>



All I can look at is her hair!!!!  Longingly lol


----------



## Annawakes

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The Cambridges have a Youtube channel!



This is so cool!  I never subscribe to anybody’s channel I’ll have to look into how to do it


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

queennadine said:


> Somewhere in Montecito, a woman in a frenzy types the YouTube URL into her browser and tries to set up a competing account.
> 
> Love that the Cambridge’s have a channel now!



Princess Pinocchio (thank you Piers for that one!) probably wouldn't put out content for free, though.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Annawakes said:


> This is so cool!  I never subscribe to anybody’s channel I’ll have to look into how to do it



I think if you go to the profile, it has a "subscribe" button, and under each individual video there's one as well.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sneak Peek of Kate's book.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oops, Sharon was way quicker than me


----------



## Mendocino

Annawakes said:


> This is so cool!  I never subscribe to anybody’s channel I’ll have to look into how to do it



The channel is named The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge with a check mark after the name, which indicates that it's a verified account. Underneath the window where you see the video click the Subscribe button and then click the bell to manage the notifications.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Ok...when did they rename Kensington Royal Duke and Duchess of Cambridge? I was starting to panick I had been blocked because I couldn't access the (Kensington Royal) page even though I never commented over there haha.

Sooo...what do we say that not only the Cambridges, but also the Royal Family account sent Archie birthday wishes? Nothing wrong with that in general, but someone pointed out the Royal Family account never does for the grandchildren and great-grandchildren without HRH style, which makes me think...why are they appeasing the terrorists like this?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


>



I read that this blazer is by Zara. 

Funny that someone else in the family had a Sayonara to Zara party when she hit it "big" yet a future Queen realizes that the person wears the clothes, the clothes don't wear the person. Inexpensive can look incredible when styled the right way.


----------



## kemilia

Cosmopolitan said:


>



I read last night that Prince William said that when asked her age, his daughter says she's 16 (not 6). 

Looks like they're in for an interesting time with this little beauty.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William reveals Charlotte tells anyone who asks she's 16!
					

Speaking on an engagement in the West Midlands yesterday, Prince William revealed Princess Charlotte says she is '16' when asked how old she is and  says: 'I'm six now. I'll do what I want'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

Love her


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

So, you can order this through the National Portrait Gallery in the UK at:




__





						Hold Still - Hold Still
					





					www.npg.org.uk
				




Does anyone know if Amazon will carry it in the U.S. or is the best idea to order it from the NPG in the UK?  I know someone that I'd like to gift this too. Of course, I'd like to have a look through it as well lol!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lanasyogamama

Another killer coat!!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Bought my copy thru the NPG website. This is the feel-good story I’ve needed.  Excellent idea on so many levels
Kate shows how to move forward with dignity and grace. 









						Kate Middleton's Hold Still photobook is a bestseller
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, revealed she has hidden a copy of the book, which has already become a bestseller, for readers to 'find and leave for someone else'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



_The Book Fairies is a literary movement which urges readers to share books which they have read and enjoyed by leaving them in public spaces for others to find. Book fairies leave literary gifts all around the UK, and worldwide, every day, and to date have distributed over 300,000 books. 

And it wasn't long before members of the general public started finding Kate's books in different locations across the UK.

Twitter user Richard Ovenden shared a snap as he found a book on his daily walk and posted a photograph of the letter written by the Duchess within.

It reads: 'Dear Finder, The Hold Still book documents a photograph project which captured a portrait of our nation as we lived through the first Covid-19 lockdown last year.

'The images tell the stories of the challenges we all faced, but also how we came together in the most extraordinary times.

'I am proud to have worked closely with the National Portrait Gallery on this project and thrilled that the Book Fairies across the country are returning the images to the communities at the heart of Hold Still.'

Signing the letter off, 'Catherine', she wrote: 'Once you've finished looking through the book, please leave it somewhere else in your community for the next person to enjoy.'  

Meanwhile the book immediately shot to the top of the Amazon bestseller list. _


----------



## CarryOn2020

Apologies, wrong thread.


----------



## youngster

Sharont2305 said:


>




What a fun idea, to leave copies out for people to find!  I hope it doesn't rain lol.


----------



## csshopper

Curtsying to the future Queen!

For who she is and all she does.

Wow, just wow!


----------



## sdkitty

Annawakes said:


> All I can look at is her hair!!!!  Longingly lol


I know....nice to see real long healthy hair rather than extensions


----------



## DeMonica

CarryOn2020 said:


> Bought my copy thru the NPG website. This is the feel-good story I’ve needed.  Excellent idea on so many levels
> Kate shows how to move forward with dignity and grace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton's Hold Still photobook is a bestseller
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, revealed she has hidden a copy of the book, which has already become a bestseller, for readers to 'find and leave for someone else'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The Book Fairies is a literary movement which urges readers to share books which they have read and enjoyed by leaving them in public spaces for others to find. Book fairies leave literary gifts all around the UK, and worldwide, every day, and to date have distributed over 300,000 books.
> 
> And it wasn't long before members of the general public started finding Kate's books in different locations across the UK.
> 
> Twitter user Richard Ovenden shared a snap as he found a book on his daily walk and posted a photograph of the letter written by the Duchess within.
> 
> It reads: 'Dear Finder, The Hold Still book documents a photograph project which captured a portrait of our nation as we lived through the first Covid-19 lockdown last year.
> 
> 'The images tell the stories of the challenges we all faced, but also how we came together in the most extraordinary times.
> 
> 'I am proud to have worked closely with the National Portrait Gallery on this project and thrilled that the Book Fairies across the country are returning the images to the communities at the heart of Hold Still.'
> 
> Signing the letter off, 'Catherine', she wrote: 'Once you've finished looking through the book, please leave it somewhere else in your community for the next person to enjoy.'
> 
> Meanwhile the book immediately shot to the top of the Amazon bestseller list. _


What a lovely idea to leave books for anyone to read then to pass it on to others! 100 books - that's a considerable amount of free books. Well done, Kate and The Book Fairies!

Ps: If I can choose I'll be Kate Middleton in my next life. She's very smart, graceful, pretty, produces lovely children and ages soooo well.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Such a fun idea. So random strangers could go pick up a copy she hid? 

Also, that red coat


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton's Hold Still photobook is a bestseller
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, revealed she has hidden a copy of the book, which has already become a bestseller, for readers to 'find and leave for someone else'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

She's so lovely.  Beautiful coat as always, and just earrings and her engagement ring.  No "Cartier watch" that belonged to Diana or a tennis bracelet that belonged to Diana or anything else the SIL wears for constant attention.


----------



## elvisfan4life

purseinsanity said:


> She's so lovely.  Beautiful coat as always, and just earrings and her engagement ring.  No "Cartier watch" that belonged to Diana or a tennis bracelet that belonged to Diana or anything else the SIL wears for constant attention.



And the skirt from Zara where we mere mortals can shop I love how she adds in high street still


----------



## Clearblueskies

I’ve ordered a copy.  Setting aside all else that’s going on with the rogue Prince and his wife, I think it’s an important record of the year Britain’s been through.  I can imagine looking back on it years from now.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Such a fun idea. So random strangers could go pick up a copy she hid?
> 
> Also, that red coat


LOL, she didn't hide them all, the book fairies did. They were found all over the UK.


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


> Prince William reveals Charlotte tells anyone who asks she's 16!
> 
> 
> Speaking on an engagement in the West Midlands yesterday, Prince William revealed Princess Charlotte says she is '16' when asked how old she is and  says: 'I'm six now. I'll do what I want'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk




Hilarious!  I love a kid who is a pistol - Charlotte sure is one.  Can’t wait to see what she will be like when she really is 16!!


----------



## Luvbolide

youngster said:


> So, you can order this through the National Portrait Gallery in the UK at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold Still - Hold Still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npg.org.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Amazon will carry it in the U.S. or is the best idea to order it from the NPG in the UK?  I know someone that I'd like to gift this too. Of course, I'd like to have a look through it as well lol!




I have ordered from Amazon in the UK before with no problem if you prefer that route.

The book looks great - and I love that proceeds go to charity.  Unlike someone that we can all name, who puts her BS royal title on something that she is selling for personal gain.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> She's so lovely.  Beautiful coat as always, and just earrings and her engagement ring.  No "Cartier watch" that belonged to Diana or a tennis bracelet that belonged to Diana or anything else the SIL wears for constant attention.


yes, another perfectly fitted coat....she must have dozens of coats and they all show off her figure and look elegant


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> yes, another perfectly fitted coat....she must have dozens of coats and they all show off her figure and look elegant


And not one of them looks like a bathrobe


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> And not one of them looks like a bathrobe


they all just skim her body beautifully.....not bulky like a lot of winter coats....she's just lovely


----------



## LittleStar88

Her perfection knows no bounds.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Aw, Bo the former first dog died


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Come to think of it, had the troublesome two ever moved into that vacant Kensington Palace apartment, they'd probably have tried to close the park to the public.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



Ah, that's such a stunning coat  She looks fantastic as always.
She's already walking around as a Queen, Catherine the Queen of Coats (The 1st, the last & the only)


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate seems to be growing in confidence and elegance with every outing


----------



## DeMonica

elvisfan4life said:


> And the skirt from Zara where we mere mortals can shop I love how she adds in high street still


That's exactly what I thought. It's nice to include pieces in her wardrobe that almost anyone could afford. Although; with her gorgeous figure, she'd look perfect even in Primark dress.
IMO she must feel confident that the British public sided with them against Princess Pinocchio. I think she'll make a wonderful queen -not just fashion queen -  when their turn comes.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Glitterandstuds

elvisfan4life said:


> Kate seems to be growing in confidence and elegance with every outing




Agree, she is so regal


----------



## lazeny

Glitterandstuds said:


> Agree, she is so regal



We all witnessed her growing into her role. She had missteps and was ridiculed by the public & press at the beginning. Kate endured and bloomed, I believed she's one of the best role model girls could look up to.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love the way she talks to children...on eye level, not the way many adults tend to talk to them.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love the way she talks to children...on eye level, not the way many adults tend to talk to them.



I like how she throws herself into every activity and tries it out, whether its archery or table tennis or golf or whatever, and doesn't care if she isn't perfect and can laugh about it!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

I love how she pulls off these gorgeous clothes without ever looking fussy.


----------



## queennadine

Love the blouse and coat, but really don’t like those pants.


----------



## lanasyogamama

queennadine said:


> Love the blouse and coat, but really don’t like those pants.


They were a bit too long.


----------



## lalame

I think she looks cute with wide leg pants but it looks a bit heavy with the coat. I do like that top on her.


----------



## Sol Ryan

Omg...that coat! She could be the next Doctor.... swoon.... 

I love a long coat... I’m not gonna lie.... I have a problem...


----------



## Sharont2305

queennadine said:


> Love the blouse and coat, but really don’t like those pants.


Same here, too long. Otherwise, another great outfit.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

*sigh*


----------



## Jayne1

QueenofWrapDress said:


> *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 5083435


No, good riddance. Let them shine on their own.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Jayne1 said:


> No, good riddance. Let them shine on their own.



You're entitled to your opinion, but I personally find it sad when close family bonds get broken up.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but I personally find it sad when close family bonds get broken up.


I do too, and really they could've been a fab four had M just got on with her new life.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> I do too, and really they could've been a fab four had M just got on with her new life.


I don't think M is totally to blame for the bust up of the Fab 4.

Harry has so many issues (he's trapped in a cage, every flashbulb reminds him of his PTSD, he fakes his smiles for his appearances, badmouthing the BRF at every chance) you have to wonder if the brothers were truly close in recent years, well before Meg.

William can't afford such indulgences. He can't run away from his responsibilities and Harry can get very tiring I would think.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


>



Wow! Cant wait to see that.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I wished I could come to London and see that exhibition


----------



## DeMonica

youngster said:


> I like how she throws herself into every activity and tries it out, whether its archery or table tennis or golf or whatever, and *doesn't care if she isn't perfect and can laugh about it!*


Exactly! It's so endearing. It's so inspiring how she tries out everything even if she's not always good at them. I love the way she laughs at herself and in general, so relaxed and fun. I'm not surprised Wills fell in love with this vivacious girl.


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I wished I could come to London and see that exhibition



I know, me too!  That Alice exhibition looks to be so much fun.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

This dress wasn’t my favorite but she still looks great.


----------



## CarryOn2020

She looks younger, happier and thinner [in a good way] than ever.


----------



## youngster

She's really gotten great use out of that Mulberry clutch.  Very simple and elegant.


----------



## CarryOn2020

A video:


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> I know, me too!  That Alice exhibition looks to be so much fun.



Yes! Maybe it will still be on when it's safer to travel. I've wanted to go to London for ages because while I've been to both Ireland and the UK I never made it there.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Also, how is this mom of three so tiny she fits her engagement blouse. I don't have kids and while I'm currently the weight I had when I graduated A levels I feel I'm fatter from the fit of clothes?


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yes! Maybe it will still be on when it's safer to travel. I've wanted to go to London for ages because while I've been to both Ireland and the UK I never made it there.



I hope you get there soon!  I love London, for our cancelled 2020 trip, DH and I had planned to turn a connecting flight through London into a 3 day stop over there lol. I'll use any excuse to spend a few days in London.


----------



## DeMonica

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Also, how is this mom of three so tiny she fits her engagement blouse. I don't have kids and while I'm currently the weight I had when I graduated A levels I feel I'm fatter from the fit of clothes?


I think she's even tinier than she was when she got married. It's obvious from her lovely toned body that she's super sporty but she got those Goldsmith genes from Carol and it's a better heirloom than diamond tiara. I wish I got something like that from my mother, but she didn't pass on any of her good stuff. 
I hope you'll get to visit London soon. I love that city. I hope this autumn I'll be able to travel there.


----------



## Chloe302225

They are going to tour Scotland next week.


----------



## lalame

I. LOVE. London.  That's all. I hope we all get to go back there soon.


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> I hope you get there soon!  I love London, for our cancelled 2020 trip, DH and I had planned to turn a connecting flight through London into a 3 day stop over there lol. I'll use any excuse to spend a few days in London.


LOL, London is my nightmare!


----------



## Sharont2305

Excellent.
ETA, glad he went to his local NHS Vaccination Centre rather than the staff going to him.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Excellent.
> ETA, glad he went to his local NHS Vaccination Centre rather than the staff going to him.




Muscular !!! He must work out


----------



## Kevinaxx

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yes! Maybe it will still be on when it's safer to travel. I've wanted to go to London for ages because while I've been to both Ireland and the UK I never made it there.


When I went St. Paul was going under renovations so I couldn’t go to the very top but it was gorgeous to visit still.  I hope you get to go. Ireland is actually on my list. A client moved there when they retired and I would love to visit.


----------



## LibbyRuth

elvisfan4life said:


> Muscular !!! He must work out


I had the same thought - did not expect that from him!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Did not expect that arm from William!!! Nice!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I also forgot to wear a good outfit for shot two, and had to haul my sleeve all the way up.


----------



## Mendocino

youngster said:


> She's really gotten great use out of that Mulberry clutch.  Very simple and elegant.



I was just thinking to myself that she's gotten a lot of use out of it. It was a great investment and it will never go out of style.


----------



## Laila619

Damn, Wills has one nice arm!


----------



## Chloe302225

Harry lashes out over 'unethical' BBC interview with Diana
					

In a statement tonight, Prince William told of his 'indescribable sadness' that the controversial Panorama interview increased his mother's 'fear, paranoia and isolation' in her final years.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

_Sources said William believes yesterday's report is 'just the beginning of the process of establishing the truth'._

IMO this could be the beginning of the grand reset for the BRF. 
Yes, we are all for the establishment of the truth.  The BRF has lots of explaining to do about several of its members.

_Charles has studiously kept at arms’ length from the investigation, conscious that it is for Diana’s sons to take the lead in anything around her memory and legacy.

But the fact that his elder son has made a point of acknowledging *what a damaging effect the interview also had on his relationship with his estranged wife is likely to help soothe troubled waters.*_

Really, Charles?   Wow.








						Harry lashes out over 'unethical' BBC interview with Diana
					

In a statement tonight, Prince William told of his 'indescribable sadness' that the controversial Panorama interview increased his mother's 'fear, paranoia and isolation' in her final years.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

It has been known for years that Martin Bashir lied to convince Diana to speak with him. What is almost worse is the 20 year long cover up and dodging of responsibility by both Bashir and the BBC.  Hopefully, Bashir's career is over and the BBC will learn from this.  All journalists, reporters, news readers, and photographers should also take note.  They are so eager to get the story, get the scoop, push their own careers forward that they rationalize the most reprehensible behavior.  ETA: Oprah should also pay attention to this.


----------



## CarryOn2020

It has been known for years that the Earl himself gave Diana the _ok_ to meet with Bashir, made the introductions, then actually investigated the Bashir claims, discovered they were false and told Diana to cancel the interview. She refused.

Also, it has been well known for years he refused her request to live in one of the Althorp cottages.

IMO the Earl is feeling guilty.  
Odd that any of this stuff news to Harry and William.

ETA: @youngster  are H&M setting up Oprah?  will we get an interview that they themselves were unhappy with OW’s work?  Here we go with more soap operas.


----------



## Chloe302225

ANDREW NEIL gives his devastating verdict over BBC interview
					

ANDREW NEIL: Charles Spencer drew a straight line between the lies and deception Martin Bashir told Princess Diana to inveigle his way into an interview with her and her tragic death.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

IMO she chose to believe a total stranger over people she knew.  She had free will.  
To play ‘if only’ is a silly game. There were at least 20 other things that could have changed the outcome of that evening. IMO


----------



## lazeny

Sharont2305 said:


> Excellent.
> ETA, glad he went to his local NHS Vaccination Centre rather than the staff going to him.




I never found William to be handsome, even during his younger years, when girls my age were going gaga for him. But I find this picture of him oddly attractive. Lol! Maybe because it's so unexpected.


----------



## lanasyogamama

lazeny said:


> I never found William to be handsome, even during his younger years, when girls my age were going gaga for him. But I find this picture of him oddly attractive. Lol! Maybe because it's so unexpected.


And the arm!


----------



## lazeny

lanasyogamama said:


> And the arm!



Yeah! I never expected him to be that muscular. I wonder how can they squeeze the time to exercise as he and Kate (who looks fit herself) are so busy with their family and royal duties. I am a SAHM & only have 2 toddlers and it's difficult to squeeze a workout.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>




Fabulous as long as the Scottish don’t ban the visit now due to the Indian variant they won’t let people travel to or from the worst affected parts of England from today


----------



## elvisfan4life

lanasyogamama said:


> And the arm!



Love how I’m not the only one who had the thought lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

lazeny said:


> Yeah! I never expected him to be that muscular. I wonder how can they squeeze the time to exercise as he and Kate (who looks fit herself) are so busy with their family and royal duties. I am a SAHM & only have 2 toddlers and it's difficult to squeeze a workout.



They have staff to do a lot of routine things with the children both work out Kate and her sister have always been sporty and competitive and think they helped William become more sporty when he visited and it has stuck


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> LOL, London is my nightmare!


Why? I know it's big and noisy, and there are some hmmmm not so friendly boroughs, but there's so much beauty to see. Ok, I'm biased - I used to live nearby for a few years.


----------



## DeMonica

LibbyRuth said:


> I had the same thought - did not expect that from him!


With a sporty wife like Kate, he can't let himself to go flabby but he looks like the type who loves to be active. As a pilot he had to be in a good shape I think.


----------



## Sharont2305

DeMonica said:


> Why? I know it's big and noisy, and there are some hmmmm not so friendly boroughs, but there's so much beauty to see. Ok, I'm biased - I used to live nearby for a few years.


I used to go there a lot in the 70s and 80s, my aunt lived there. I loved it then, maybe as I was a child then teen so it was so exciting. 
The times I've been as a grown up I've not enjoyed it. I agree, there's a lot of beautiful places there but for me it's too touristy, as are lots of other places.


----------



## Sharont2305

Deleted


----------



## Sharont2305

D


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> I used to go there a lot in the 70s and 80s, my aunt lived there. I loved it then, maybe as I was a child then teen so it was so exciting.
> The times I've been as a grown up I've not enjoyed it. I agree, there's a lot of beautiful places there but for me it's too touristy, as are lots of other places.



I lived in London in the late 60's to mid 70's and I have wonderful memories, probably the best time of my life!.....Being born in London from an English mother and Italian father I have always been torn between England and Italy. When I lived in London I longed to be in Rome and now that I've been living in Rome since I married, I miss London and West Sussex (where my grandparents lived) enormously! I've always been told that I'm lucky to have a dual nationality, but I'm not so sure.....you don't feel you belong anywhere 100%!


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince joins first responders for a pint to watch Scottish Cup final
					

The Duke of Cambridge remembered how he had been at Balmoral when he heard of the death of his mother Diana in 1997, but said he 'found comfort and solace in the Scottish outdoors'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225

Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## queennadine

I wasn’t aware of the background behind the Panorama interview, or that there had even been an investigation.

It’s not doubt wrong what Bashir and the BBC did. However, like others have pointed out, Diana had free will. If Earl Spender did his own investigating and tried to have her cancel the interview because he found out Bashir was full of it, the decision for her to go through with it rests firmly on her shoulders. And even in deciding to give an interview, she didn’t have to divulge as much as she did. 

Very sad story all around.

I’m glad William seems to be a mature adult and has seemingly been able to “get through” the pain better than his brother.


----------



## Chloe302225

queennadine said:


> I wasn’t aware of the background behind the Panorama interview, or that there had even been an investigation.
> 
> It’s not doubt wrong what Bashir and the BBC did. However, like others have pointed out, Diana had free will. If Earl Spender did his own investigating and tried to have her cancel the interview because he found out Bashir was full of it, the decision for her to go through with it rests firmly on her shoulders. And even in deciding to give an interview, she didn’t have to divulge as much as she did.
> 
> Very sad story all around.
> 
> I’m glad William seems to be a mature adult and has seemingly been able to “get through” the pain better than his brother.



I agree but maybe her decisions on what she was going to say in the interview was influenced by what Martin showed her. Would she of been as candid and explosive if she wasn't shown those fake documents? Maybe she wouldn't of burned as many bridges as she did if her paranoia was not fuelled to such heights.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Also, how is this mom of three so tiny she fits her engagement blouse. I don't have kids and while I'm currently the weight I had when I graduated A levels I feel I'm fatter from the fit of clothes?


I'd bet it's part genetics and she also doesn't eat much.....wants to look beautiful in all those great clothes


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## queennadine

I like him more and more.


----------



## redney

Sharont2305 said:


>



Wow, could be Diana in there!


----------



## DeMonica

Chloe302225 said:


>



See, this is how you make a positive spin on a negative event. It's so heart warming - and I'm not even Scottish. I don't know if it's his education or his natural talent but he knows how to talk to people. Maybe there's a hell of a lot of mum in him, too, but he got the best part of her.


----------



## youngster

I'm looking forward to seeing Kate join him on Monday and seeing her clothes and their trip down memory lane!


----------



## Lounorada

redney said:


> Wow, could be Diana in there!


I thought the same thing! Also, this picture of William made it so obvious to me that Charlotte has her fathers exact eyes (and grandmother Diana). They are all so alike with the same cheeky but shy sparkle in their eyes


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## zinacef

He seems to be so genuine and dear.


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love this shade of green for him. It reminds me of the green of his traditional Pakistani tunic he wore when he and Catherine went to Pakistan. I thought she looked beautiful in her sparkly green dress, but when I saw him I thought he looked so handsome in this color.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

I’m more interested in what she had to say and how she said it than what she is wearing she could wear a bin bag and look good


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Kate arrives in bonnie Scotland!
					

Kate Middleton, 39, sported a blazer and pleated midi skirt for the visit to Turning Point Scotland, a social care charity in Coatbridge. She is joining Prince William on his tour of Scotland.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## DeMonica

Chloe302225 said:


>



Is there any colour that doesn't look good on her?


----------



## lulu212121

I'm just not a fan of frozen foreheads. No expression of surprise when meeting with the public, especially children. I think she does a great job, this is my only complaint (now that she wears weights in the hems of her skirts/dresses).


----------



## lalame

Do you think she uses Botox? Her forehead does look very smooth now that you mention it. But her eyes have natural ageing so I didn't think she would if she doesn't there.


----------



## lulu212121

I think she does. She's usually more subtle. This is the most frozen I've seen her forehead.


----------



## bisousx

lalame said:


> Do you think she uses Botox? Her forehead does look very smooth now that you mention it. But her eyes have natural ageing so I didn't think she would if she doesn't there.



100% and it’s very well done. She must have asked the dr to leave the crows feet alone, which I would do also. She prob wants to look refreshed, while not chasing after youth.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Additional outfit details plus QEII pic


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Her skin looks better than amazing. Would love to know her secrets, it can’t be simply Botox, can it?


----------



## Sharont2305

They've arrived in Orkney, lucky them


----------



## Sharont2305

More pics


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## caramelize126

bisousx said:


> 100% and it’s very well done. She must have asked the dr to leave the crows feet alone, which I would do also. She prob wants to look refreshed, while not chasing after youth.



agree i think it looks great. She may have needed more with all the zoom time this past year. I know, for me personally, being on the computer all day has me furrowing my brows more and the muscles there becoming more prominent. She may have wanted to freeze it completely before it got worse.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

I love how her outfits always look weather appropriate. I hate seeing women running around in sleeveless dresses when it’s clearly cool outside.


----------



## Sharont2305

lanasyogamama said:


> I love how her outfits always look weather appropriate. I hate seeing women running around in sleeveless dresses when it’s clearly cool outside.


It certainly is when you have the North Sea surrounding you, lol
Orkneys (orange)
Shetland (green)


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> It certainly is when you have the North Sea surrounding you, lol
> Orkneys (orange)
> Shetland (green)


Brrr!!


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>


----------



## Mendocino

I love her in her waffle stompers! I used to have a pair when I was in junior high school.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> Keep calm and carry on.




I'll say though I thought she looked incredibly pale. Can you blame her, though.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>




Loved this Betty aged 96 asked for a kiss and flirted with Will - she said he is a bit of all right and can be her king any day!!! What a character reminds me of my mum she would be the same lol - she said around here it’s customary to kiss a lady on the cheek and Will promised to return when things improve and give her a kiss bless him


----------



## DeMonica

CarryOn2020 said:


> Her skin looks better than amazing. Would love to know her secrets, it can’t be simply Botox, can it?


She looks radiant. Whatever she does or gets done works.


----------



## DeMonica

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'll say though I thought she looked incredibly pale. Can you blame her, though.


I think wearing all tan/camel makes her look pale. I bet she'd like a holiday in the sun. Like most of us.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sophisticatted

A little bit of PDA at the hospital opening.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


>



This is all too much yucky beige, needs some colour to break it up


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

More from today


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Her hair is looking great as usual!

I like how she’s made kind of a signature look of the small frilly collar under a sweater. I feel like it’s kind of hard to pull off, but it looks so cute on her.


----------



## Sharont2305

.


----------



## DeMonica

Chloe302225 said:


>



I skip dinners as a part of my diet. Now I'll dream about fish and chips.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

The Dubai Looped Sapphire Demi-Parure
					

The Dubai Looped Sapphire Demi-Parure   Sheikh Rashid of Dubai gave the Queen this diamond and sapphire demi-parure when she visited durin...




					queensjewelvault.blogspot.com
				




Kate is wearing the earrings from this suite of jewellery on loan from the Queen.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

Chloe302225 said:


>




That coat tho! Oh and the Land Rover (those will always have a sweet spot in my heart... but they cost tho!!!! Omg... I’m dying....)


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Whoever thought of the exquisite red background deserves a raise!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

Wow.  My jaw literally dropped when I saw her in that tartan coat.  Perfection!!!!!


----------



## EverSoElusive

They may be royals but they are two of the most down to earth royals


----------



## chicinthecity777

EverSoElusive said:


> They may be royals but they are two of the most down to earth royals



What do you mean, that they don't need £3m a year security and 19-bathroom mansion?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Link to the DM article about the fish and chips supper. 

*Fish supper for two! Kate Middleton and Prince William stop off for a takeaway dinner at a chippy where they were regulars as students at St Andrews*









						Prince William and Kate Middleton pop into the chippy
					

William, 38, and Kate, 39, popped into Anstruther Fish Bar, in Anstruther, which they used to visit 'regularly' while students at St Andrews University 20 years ago, before returning to Edinburgh.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## elvisfan4life

chicinthecity777 said:


> Link to the DM article about the fish and chips supper.
> 
> *Fish supper for two! Kate Middleton and Prince William stop off for a takeaway dinner at a chippy where they were regulars as students at St Andrews*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William and Kate Middleton pop into the chippy
> 
> 
> William, 38, and Kate, 39, popped into Anstruther Fish Bar, in Anstruther, which they used to visit 'regularly' while students at St Andrews University 20 years ago, before returning to Edinburgh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



How adorable


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh my goodness, Mila's smile made my day.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Actually crying


----------



## chicinthecity777

Chloe302225 said:


>



Can someone ID Kate's pink dress? TIA!

Love the blue coat too! Beautiful!


----------



## lulu212121

chicinthecity777 said:


> Can someone ID Kate's pink dress? TIA!
> 
> Love the blue coat too! Beautiful!


Post 16151 has the details.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulu212121 said:


> Post 16151 has the details.


I got it via Twitter. Thanks!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## youngster

Such a sweet video with little Mila.  Hopefully, she will live a long and happy life and enjoy looking at the photos and that video for many, many years.  
Love the pink dress and the blue coat dress too.  That color blue, just gorgeous!


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton joins Prince William in Edinburgh
					

Kate Middleton, 39, donned a green blazer for a visit to Starbank Park, in Edinburgh with Prince William. The couple met children from Edzell Nursery.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

Chloe302225 said:


>




Looking every bit of a young king and queen    Eat your hearts out entitled Sucksesses.


----------



## EverSoElusive

chicinthecity777 said:


> What do you mean, that they don't need £3m a year security and 19-bathroom mansion?



They have all that and more but thankfully they don't let it get to their heads. So, so glad that they are the future king and queen and not the other mental couple


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

Chloe302225 said:


>




I love the earrings. They remind me of a pair my grandma used to have. Her’s are prettier though lol...


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The fish and chips thing is so endearing. It's the little gestures.


----------



## Clearblueskies

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The fish and chips thing is so endearing. It's the little gestures.


 The little _genuine_ gestures


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> The little _genuine_ gestures


Yes, time on their own to reminisce about being normal youngsters doing normal things.


----------



## Sharont2305

A talented artist too


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## RAINDANCE

You just know that little girl and her family are going to remember that day for the rest of their lives !

William and Kate seem, to me, to understand their fundamental job is to have an interest, a care and concern for in the people of the UK; and that they are the representatives of Queen Elizabeth, our current Monarch & Head of State, to the British people and the visits, royal tours etc. etc. are the physical manifestation of that relationship.


----------



## youngster

Sharont2305 said:


> A talented artist too




Seriously, that is her own art?  I'm really impressed!  I can't even draw a good stick figure.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



wonder how she keeps her hair looking like that out in the sea air.  I think she has naturally curly or wavy hair.  maybe a ton of hairspray?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>





I love this story!  How wonderful that K remembered to wear pink.  The dress is gorgeous on her.  What a lovely thing to do for a child - particularly one who has faced so many challenges in her young life.  Once again, K executes brilliantly!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## redney

Sharont2305 said:


>



I'm surprised she and William didn't receive their vaccinations at the same time.


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> I'm surprised she and William didn't receive their vaccinations at the same time.


I don't know where you are, but it doesn't work like that here, everyone is on a list.
Both myself and my hubby had our letters the same day but our appointments were 4 days apart. We've just had our 2nd appointment letters and again we are 4 days apart.


----------



## redney

Sharont2305 said:


> I don't know where you are, but it doesn't work like that here, everyone is on a list.
> Both myself and my hubby had our letters the same day but our appointments were 4 days apart. We've just had our 2nd appointment letters and again we are 4 days apart.


Thanks for clarifying, Sharon. I'm in the US.


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Thanks for clarifying, Sharon. I'm in the US.


You're welcome


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> You're welcome



Yes DH abs I had to go 3 days apart crazy having to trek so far but thems the rules


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>




I feel sorry for that poor guy he must have been so nervous


----------



## HiromiT

She and William have great arms!


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> I feel sorry for that poor guy he must have been so nervous


LOL, yeah. Can you imagine those two staff who can say "I vaccinated the future King/Queen Consort" 
I'm assuming that the Queen, Prince Philip, Prince Charles and Camilla were vaccinated by the Royal medical team. It's nice to see William and Catherine being vaccinated at a normal NHS centre.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Omg I cannot believe the future queen found her car keys and is allowed to drive!    I thought BRF members are locked in dungeons and cannot go out at all.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It makes good sense for a couple living together to be vaccinated on different days.  Many people I know did it on purpose so if one had side effects, the other could manage the household.  Of course, Catherine and William have plenty of help, but still.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

EverSoElusive said:


> Omg I cannot believe the future queen found her car keys and is allowed to drive!    I thought BRF members are locked in dungeons and cannot go out at all.



Actually Kate has been photographed while driving quite frequently when she takes the kids to school, at least before the pandemic hit. I remember reading that Will and Kate took turns doing the school runs themselves, drop off/pick up, in order to give the kids a sense of normalcy.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Cosmopolitan said:


> Actually Kate has been photographed while driving quite frequently when she takes the kids to school, at least before the pandemic hit. I remember reading that Will and Kate took turns doing the school runs themselves, drop off/pick up, in order to give the kids a sense of normalcy.



Yeah I'm aware of Will and Kate driving, grocery shopping and doing other regular stuff  I love that they do it the right way to give their kids a sense of normalcy.

My other post was pure sarcasm directed at the Sussexes in reference to Maleficent of Montecito's claim during the OW interview that she had to give up her DL, passport, keys and not being able to get out of palace grounds to do stuff


----------



## purseinsanity

They say you should never meet your heroes.  I think Mila was very lucky to meet hers, and I think Kate was very lucky to meet Mila as well!  What a sweet thing to do for a little girl who will likely never forget it.  Her parents certainly won't!


----------



## sdkitty

EverSoElusive said:


> Omg I cannot believe the future queen found her car keys and is allowed to drive!    I thought BRF members are locked in dungeons and cannot go out at all.



she seems to get out a lot more than her BIL


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does anyone know if Mila is in remission? My mom was asking.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Does anyone know if Mila is in remission? My mom was asking.


Mila?


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> Mila?


The little girl that visited with Kate.


----------



## EverSoElusive

sdkitty said:


> she seems to get out a lot more than her BIL



And remember when Kate walked through the crowd to pay respect to Sarah Everard with no pomp whatsoever? She's so graceful, official or unofficial capacity


----------



## sdkitty

EverSoElusive said:


> And remember when Kate walked through the crowd to pay respect to Sarah Everard with no pomp whatsoever? She's so graceful, official or unofficial capacity


she is the perfect wife for the future king


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

sdkitty said:


> she is the perfect wife for the future king



I agree 100% and very glad that William picked the right woman to marry and be by his side if he ever reigns. Kate is smart and level headed, knows how to perform her royal duties impeccably. The Queen is probably relieved that she doesn't have to worry nor clean up after the Cambridges.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m a sucker and went and bought second pair of Veja sneakers similar to the ones Kate wore this week.


----------



## Annawakes

Her waist looks so teeny tiny in the vaccination pic!


----------



## sdkitty

Annawakes said:


> Her waist looks so teeny tiny in the vaccination pic!


I was noticing the flat abs


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s pretty impressive after three kids.


----------



## CarryOn2020

What’s her secret?


----------



## EverSoElusive

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m a sucker and went and bought second pair of Veja sneakers similar to the ones Kate wore this week.
> View attachment 5096659



Are they more comfortable than other sneakers in general?


----------



## queennadine

She definitely lifts weights.  That arm tone don’t lie!


----------



## Luvbolide

lanasyogamama said:


> Does anyone know if Mila is in remission? My mom was asking.




While I don’t know, I suspect so.  It has been 2 years since her chemo and she has lots of energy, good skin tone and her hair back.  My friend had ALL.  It is a terrible disease, though much more difficult for adults than children, oddly enough.  Much higher survival rates in kids.  Still, chemo is difficult at any age.  It was so touching to see little Mila overcome with joy to spend time with Kate.


----------



## Luvbolide

EverSoElusive said:


> And remember when Kate walked through the crowd to pay respect to Sarah Everard with no pomp whatsoever? She's so graceful, official or unofficial capacity



  I was so impressed by that.  She never once tried to attract attention or tried to make it about herself.  I could only spot one woman who seemed to be a security person for Kate.  Of course, I may have been unable to spot others, but I had the sense from watching the videos that most of the crowd did not even realize that she was there.  She kept the focus where it should be.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> A talented artist too





Wow, she is indeed a woman of many talents.  I like the way that she uses them as an extension/part of her formal role.  For example, when she takes photos she can so often get a little something extra out of her subjects, be they her kids or that wonderful project that she did with Holocaust survivors and their grandchildren.


----------



## Sharont2305

EverSoElusive said:


> I agree 100% and very glad that William picked the right woman to marry and be by his side if he ever reigns. Kate is smart and level headed, knows how to perform her royal duties impeccably. The Queen is probably relieved that she doesn't have to worry nor clean up after the Cambridges.


The long courtship was so worth it, I hated the Waity Katie tag but my god, looking back, it made so much sense. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> While I don’t know, I suspect so.  It has been 2 years since her chemo and she has lots of energy, good skin tone and her hair back.  My friend had ALL.  It is a terrible disease, though much more difficult for adults than children, oddly enough.  Much higher survival rates in kids.  Still, chemo is difficult at any age.  It was so touching to see little Mila overcome with joy to spend time with Kate.


I hope they can meet again so Mila can get the best hug ever, Catherine did say "I wish I could give you a hug" Hope it happens.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

EverSoElusive said:


> Omg I cannot believe the future queen found her car keys and is allowed to drive!    I thought BRF members are locked in dungeons and cannot go out at all.



Maybe only the, you know, IMPORTANT ones.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> I was so impressed by that.  She never once tried to attract attention or tried to make it about herself.  I could only spot one woman who seemed to be a security person for Kate.  Of course, I may have been unable to spot others, but I had the sense from watching the videos that most of the crowd did not even realize that she was there.  She kept the focus where it should be.



One thing's for sure, she did not bring a photographer so the world could learn of her "privately" paying her respects.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> The long courtship was so worth it, I hated the Waity Katie tag but my god, looking back, it made so much sense. He knew what he was doing.




And he was so right in counseling his brother to slow things down so that MM would have sufficient time to see what would be expected of her.  A lot of MM’s issues - such as hating being deferential to the more senior royals - would have come out earlier and maybe she could have tried to figure out a strategy to deal with her emotions instead of doing a runner just a few months in.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Maybe only the, you know, IMPORTANT ones.



Those meanies...


----------



## EverSoElusive

Sharont2305 said:


> The long courtship was so worth it, I hated the Waity Katie tag but my god, looking back, it made so much sense. He knew what he was doing.



When they broke up, I was kinda disappointed. I'm glad that they eventually found their way back together, stronger together as a couple with 3 lovely kids and keep busy serving as senior royals 

Kate's been called all sorts of bad things but she certainly didn't choose to act like a victim, unlike someone we know. I'm sure Kate felt hurt and decided to walk with her head held high instead.


----------



## EverSoElusive

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Maybe only the, you know, IMPORTANT ones.



Yeap, SO important, that they need 16 bathrooms or more (who's counting?) after they fled the fortress


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## EverSoElusive

Aww moments


----------



## CarryOn2020

Her arms


----------



## redney

Kate had guns in 2010!


----------



## lalame

Doesn't she row for fun? She's probably all lean muscle from head to toe...


----------



## Sharont2305

lalame said:


> Doesn't she row for fun? She's probably all lean muscle from head to toe...


She did pre marriage and those arms prove it. WOW!


----------



## Chanbal

The image of a modern (future) king! I posted this my mistake on the other thread.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## marietouchet

deleted


----------



## EverSoElusive

Is this voiceover real or just a deep fake? Nice video though


----------



## Chloe302225

EverSoElusive said:


> Is this voiceover real or just a deep fake? Nice video though




This was taken from the Queen's annual Christmas Day address.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Chloe302225 said:


> This was taken from the Queen's annual Christmas Day address.




Cool! Just wanted to make sure the voiceover was authentic ☺️


----------



## EverSoElusive




----------



## eunaddict

EverSoElusive said:


> When they broke up, I was kinda disappointed. I'm glad that they eventually found their way back together, stronger together as a couple with 3 lovely kids and keep busy serving as senior royals



There are rumours that that breakup was intentional, to give them both a few months to live a little before settling down. And for Kate to decide if she wanted a private life (clubs and bars and working in the family business with her sister) or the Royal one.

Because once they got back together, things seemed to happen much faster.


----------



## EverSoElusive

eunaddict said:


> There are rumours that that breakup was intentional, to give them both a few months to live a little before settling down. And for Kate to decide if she wanted a private life (clubs and bars and working in the family business with her sister) or the Royal one.
> 
> Because once they got back together, things seemed to happen much faster.



If that's indeed true then they have made the right call


----------



## EverSoElusive

They are so gracious  I hope I live long enough to see them rule the country someday.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Oh Charlotte  Looking sweet and innocent in this picture.


----------



## EverSoElusive




----------



## Sharont2305

Very gracious 


			https://t.co/Ei265aVp3C


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


>



so this implies they coordinated their colors?
love Kate but this isn't my favorite look on her....she almost looks too thin


----------



## Chanbal

sdkitty said:


> so this implies they coordinated their colors?
> love Kate but this isn't my favorite look on her....she almost looks too thin


I agree with you, but opinions may vary. "You can _never be too rich or too thin_." Quote attributed to Wallis Simpson.


----------



## Chanbal

Beautiful picture!


----------



## EverSoElusive

Clearly PC enjoys being a grandpa and the Cambridge kids love him


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> so this implies they coordinated their colors?
> love Kate but this isn't my favorite look on her....she almost looks too thin


The dress does look like it’s hanging on her.


----------



## CarryOn2020

IMO Kate has a naturally thin frame and leads an active life. Early on, I thought she was way too thin. After watching her gain a tiny bit of weight during her pregnancies, I agree with those who say she just has a thin frame.

Look out, Louie. Mom’s behind you. 
   



ETA:  Don’t know if all the wives coordinated their outfits, but Kate wins the day. She moved with grace and purpose and spoke with kindness in her voice — no frantic arm waving from her.  The French wife wins the day for the political women.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

Kate’s hair…. ::Swoon::


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Chloe302225 said:


>




Love Kate’s diamond earrings here. A little different than her usual style and perfect for a cocktail party reception.







Also worn in 2018








						Robinson Pelham Oxygen Aspen Earrings
					

On January 31, 2018, Kate wore these earrings in Sweden. They’re quite large and somewhat casual (in design) for Kate, especially given that she’s taken to wearing more royal jewels in …




					katemiddletonjewelry.wordpress.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

The Queen looked so pretty today.  Pretty dress, lots of smiling and charming the guests - and all on the day after what would have been PP’s 100th birthday.  Looking at her, one would never know that she has just endured a couple of very difficult months.  She has incredible inner strength.


----------



## lazeny

That absurdly large cake being cut by the Queen with a sword. Lol!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Thankfully, MM wasn't there to insert herself into all of the conversations.


----------



## duna

.


----------



## LizzieBennett

Exclusive: the ‘profoundly powerful’ moments that shaped Duchess of Cambridge’s children’s charity work
					

On the eve of a major announcement, The Telegraph has been granted exclusive access to those closest to the royal’s latest endeavour




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




I don’t know how to post the article itself, but if you have access this was a great article on the Duchess’s early years focus.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



Oh my! That vintage clutch has me


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the earrings. Statement yet delicate!


----------



## Sharont2305

purseinsanity said:


> Thankfully, MM wasn't there to insert herself into all of the conversations.


Yes, thankfully. Though having said that, I don't think they would've been included in this tbh, certain things, like this, would only be for the heirs and wives.


----------



## Chloe302225

Duchess of Cambridge and Jill ***** call for better care for children https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...en-key.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## duna

I heard there would be an dinner reception with the Queen, Charles and Camilla, William and Kate for the G7. I'm not sure if it was last night or tonight....I hope there will be pics with lots of evening dresses and jewels!


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> IMO Kate has a naturally thin frame and leads an active life. Early on, I thought she was way too thin. After watching her gain a tiny bit of weight during her pregnancies, I agree with those who say she just has a thin frame.
> 
> Look out, Louie. Mom’s behind you.
> 
> View attachment 5107641
> 
> 
> ETA:  Don’t know if all the wives coordinated their outfits, but Kate wins the day. She moved with grace and purpose and spoke with kindness in her voice — no frantic arm waving from her.  The French wife wins the day for the political women.


I agree, she's healthy.  I just didn't think that dress was flattering


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Clearblueskies

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love Jills shoes


----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


>



Watching the interplay going on--all walking together, the Queen stops to speak to B; PC, Camilla & the Cambridge's stop, turn away and immediately start conversing together, obviously to give the Queen privacy. She finishes speaking to B, turns to walk and the other 4 immediately all do the same. So well done!


----------



## kemilia

purseinsanity said:


> Thankfully, MM wasn't there to insert herself into all of the conversations.


Heck, she woulda shoved the Prez out of her way!


----------



## kemilia

I really enjoy coming to this thread, it is so good to see Royals doing good things instead of the bandwagon-jumpers/whiners we were unlucky to get in the US. 

H&M's PR flunkies couldn't come up with anything close to what the real Royals do, so outplayed at every turn.


----------



## sdkitty

Clearblueskies said:


> Love Jills shoes


there was a video of her walking an an airplane tarmac the other day.....she was wearing pretty high heels.  I was impressed; she is over 65 I think

not saying that is the most important criteria for a FL, of course


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



another beautiful coat


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sdkitty said:


> I was impressed; she is over 65 I think



I think she just turned 70.


----------



## Jayne1

lazeny said:


> I wonder how can they squeeze the time to exercise as he and Kate (who looks fit herself) are so busy with their family and royal duties. I am a SAHM & only have 2 toddlers and it's difficult to squeeze a workout.


Do you have a large staff to help with the children, clean, cook, do some laundry, chauffeur and what not?  Do you have an at-home gym, people at your beck and call?

If not, don’t be too hard on yourself for not being able to squeeze in a workout.  lol


----------



## Cosmopolitan

duna said:


> I heard there would be an dinner reception with the Queen, Charles and Camilla, William and Kate for the G7. I'm not sure if it was last night or tonight....I hope there will be pics with lots of evening dresses and jewels!



The reception with the royal family at the G7 summit was Friday evening. Lots of pics were posted two pages back, with Kate wearing the ivory Alexander McQueen coat dress. As far as I know nothing else is scheduled with the RF at the G7.


----------



## Prada Psycho

sdkitty said:


> there was a video of her walking an an airplane tarmac the other day.....she was wearing pretty high heels.  I was impressed; she is over 65 I think
> 
> not saying that is the most important criteria for a FL, of corse



Dr. B. just turned 70 on June 3rd.  She looks amazing. I'm jealous.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Brigitte is 67 or 68. She wears it well, especially those beautifully chic French clothes 
ETA: and jewelry to match!


----------



## sdkitty

Prada Psycho said:


> Dr. B. just turned 70 on June 3rd.  She looks amazing. I'm jealous.


Joe picked good too
she seems to be lovely inside and out


----------



## CarryOn2020

sdkitty said:


> Joe picked good too
> she seems to be lovely inside and out



None of the G7 wags are slouches, kinda like royal wives. IMO QE excels on this alpha female turf.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> so this implies they coordinated their colors?
> love Kate but this isn't my favorite look on her....she almost looks too thin



I wouldn't be surprised if she lost her appetite a little in the recent months...it's one blow after another to her nearest and dearest and herself and she strikes me as a person who compensates a lot for William. I can only imagine how stressed he's been as well over his idiot brother and that harpy he married.


----------



## Jayne1

Chloe302225 said:


>



Interesting how Camilla interrupted and then placed her hand on the Queen's arm and helped her slice through the cake. 

I think so many people would be terrified to interfere. Kate just stood back, but Camilla was right there, with no qualms about helping without being asked.

I wish I had her self assurance. She seems to know exactly what she should and shouldn’t do.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Do you have a large staff to help with the children, clean, cook, do some laundry, chauffeur and what not?  Do you have an at-home gym, people at your beck and call?
> 
> If not, don’t be too hard on yourself for not being able to squeeze in a workout.  lol


Amen!  While William and Kate are praised for doing what we mere mortals do on a regular basis, they _*choose*_ to do those things, but don't *have* to.  Big difference!  SAHM is the hardest.job.ever.  IMO.


----------



## purseinsanity

Jayne1 said:


> Interesting how Camilla interrupted and then placed her hand on the Queen's arm and helped her slice through the cake.
> 
> I think so many people would be terrified to interfere. Kate just stood back, but Camilla was right there, with no qualms about helping without being asked.
> 
> I wish I had her self assurance. She seems to know exactly what she should and shouldn’t do.


I think it was kind of her to help; to me it seemed like the Queen was struggling a bit.  I think Kate deferred to Camilla (pecking order).  Say what we want about Camilla, she obviously makes PC happy and he probably should've been with her from the start.  (Gasp, the groundswell known as MM may have never happened!  We can only dream.)


----------



## Luvbolide

purseinsanity said:


> I think it was kind of her to help; to me it seemed like the Queen was struggling a bit.  I think Kate deferred to Camilla (pecking order).  Say what we want about Camilla, she obviously makes PC happy and he probably should've been with her from the start.  (Gasp, the groundswell known as MM may have never happened!  We can only dream.)





I agree with you that QE seemed to falter a bit and thought it perfectly normal that Camilla should offer a hand.  In order for Kate to have stepped in, she would have had to elbow Camilla aside, which would have been incredibly rude, regardless of pecking order.  In other words, it would have been very MM-like.  So much more pleasant and relaxed without H&M around...


----------



## EverSoElusive

This was so awkward and difficult to watch!  Kate tried her best to remain diplomatic and pleasant though 

Can't post it as a media so here's the link: https://www.instagram.com/reel/CP-x0f_Ke2D/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## sgj99

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love her shoes!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just read somewhere that the female guard on slide three just got a special award.


----------



## eunaddict

CarryOn2020 said:


> Brigitte is 67 or 68. She wears it well, especially those beautifully chic French clothes
> ETA: and jewelry to match!




That French style is clearly on display! But, what's up with that fake tan (+/- those stockings)...She's nearly orange in these photos.


----------



## CarryOn2020

eunaddict said:


> That French style is clearly on display! But, what's up with that fake tan (+/- those stockings)...She's nearly orange in these photos.
> 
> View attachment 5110914
> 
> View attachment 5110916



Those heels!  Ouch. Her feet must hurt at the end of the day.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

I love the hats lol.  Call me crazy but I love Zara's the most; it's just so fun.


----------



## Luvbolide

youngster said:


> I love the hats lol.  Call me crazy but I love Zara's the most; it's just so fun.




I love the hats, too!  I think Anne’s is my favorite, though I don’t like navy so would have loved a brighter color.  (Though not with that outfit, obviously.). Zara’s is fun, I agree.  And it fits her nicely.


----------



## EverSoElusive

eunaddict said:


> That French style is clearly on display! But, what's up with that fake tan (+/- those stockings)...She's nearly orange in these photos.
> 
> View attachment 5110914
> 
> View attachment 5110916



No mask but must elbow bump instead of shaking hands?   

Love the French style. Orange tan reminds me of Tr√mp, huge no-no regardless. On a side note, if you put Brigitte next to Jill, they are almost like sisters


----------



## EverSoElusive

Crossposted.

HMTQ cracks me up


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder why Catherine didn’t go to Royal Ascot.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder why Catherine didn’t go to Royal Ascot.



I have no idea if Will and Kate are attending but I've got my fingers crossed for Day 3. I'm not British but I gather that Day 3 traditionally is called Ladies' Day and is considered the fashion highlight of the event.


----------



## youngster

I think the Queen is scheduled to go is she not?  I'm hoping that Will and Kate will attend with her.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder why Catherine didn’t go to Royal Ascot.




I should start a rumor... 

Kate is pregnant with twins so she's not attending the Royal Ascot. She's suffering from severe morning sickness.

Cue MoM having a hissy fit at the mansion and she's about to start a wildfire because she ran out of plates and toilet bowls to break


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Kate launches new Royal Foundation Centre for Early Childhood
					

The mother-of-three, who has championed the cause since she joined the British Royal Family, stressed our first five years 'lay important foundations for our future selves'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

When I saw the IG posts today about the launch of Kate’s early childhood project I figured that she and Will decided to skip Ascot so as not to take away attention from that initiative, which I think was a smart move.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Hair game is strong, as per usual, even in the rain... And check out those heels in the 3rd slide


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## EverSoElusive

Kate and her maternal instinct


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## bisousx

That’s a gorgeous color on her!


----------



## Chloe302225

Here is the link to the website for the Royal Foundation's Centre for Early Childhood:









						Home - Centre for Early Childhood
					

Centre for Early Childhood. Big change starts small We’re on a mission to transform society through early childhood.




					centreforearlychildhood.org


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Will William and Kate move George to a Berkshire boarding school?
					

Prince William and Kate Middleton have reportedly been quietly scoping out new schools - and potentially homes - in Berkshire, with an eye to a possible move in the future.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

Prince George and Princess Charlotte join dad William in Sandringham
					

Prince William, who turns 39 tomorrow, was joined by Prince George, seven, and Princess Charlotte, six, at the beginning of the event in Sandringham, Norfolk.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## EverSoElusive

Will, George and Charlotte at the half marathon in Sandringham? Love the pictures!


----------



## Sharont2305

EverSoElusive said:


> Will, George and Charlotte at the half marathon in Sandringham? Love the pictures!



Wow, George is getting so tall.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



I know these are stills but doesn't it look like Charlotte walks like her mother?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## LibbyRuth

I like that they let Charlotte go out for an event like that wearing shorts.


----------



## Chanbal

_The Queen, 95, has led the royal well-wishes for her grandson Prince William as he celebrates his 39th birthday today.  _Happy Birthday Will!_ _









						Happy birthday Prince William! Queen royal well-wishes to her grandson
					

The Queen, 95, led royal well-wishes for Prince William as he celebrates his 39th birthday today, sharing  several throwback snaps to Instagram.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## EverSoElusive

When William was young with hair


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

Gasp!  Not a single wish from his beloved brother and adoring SIL??!!??


----------



## EverSoElusive

purseinsanity said:


> Gasp!  Not a single wish from his beloved brother and adoring SIL??!!??



They have family Whatsapp group chat where they allegedly shared Lil Bit's picture. Maybe that where they allegedly wished William without us knowing. Did you check Archewell's website yet?


----------



## purseinsanity

EverSoElusive said:


> They have family Whatsapp group chat where they allegedly shared Lil Bit's picture. Maybe that where they allegedly wished William without us knowing. Did you check Archewell's website yet?


Hell to the no!  I'm not clicking on that stupid site to get word salad dumped on me!


----------



## jcnc

EverSoElusive said:


> When William was young with hair



He looks so much like Diana in these pics


----------



## EverSoElusive

purseinsanity said:


> Hell to the no!  I'm not clicking on that stupid site to get word salad dumped on me!



Let me go take a look now and I'll report back


----------



## EverSoElusive

@purseinsanity Confirmed. No birthday wish on their site for William. I'm sure William prefers not having anything to do with them or feeling obligated to reach back out to say thank you. Next thing you know MoM will spin saying William contacted them because he felt guilty for acting like an a-s to their Californian family


----------



## lanasyogamama

EverSoElusive said:


> They have family Whatsapp group chat where they allegedly shared Lil Bit's picture. Maybe that where they allegedly wished William without us knowing. Did you check Archewell's website yet?


Yeah, she texted “HBD #2”


----------



## purseinsanity

EverSoElusive said:


> @purseinsanity Confirmed. No birthday wish on their site for William. I'm sure William prefers not having anything to do with them or feeling obligated to reach back out to say thank you. Next thing you know MoM will spin saying William contacted them because he felt guilty for acting like an a-s to their Californian family


You are a true friend, to take that on for me!


----------



## EverSoElusive

purseinsanity said:


> You are a true friend, to take that on for me!




You are so welcome  I promise I won't leak our conversation to the press


----------



## lanasyogamama

PW seems really charming









						HELLO! Magazine on Instagram: "Happy Birthday to the Duke of Cambridge "
					

HELLO! Magazine shared a post on Instagram: "Happy Birthday to the Duke of Cambridge ". Follow their account to see 9090 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sorry if that link doesn’t work


----------



## CarryOn2020

Happy Kate!









						Kate Middleton dresses down for visit to London Natural History Museum
					

Kate Middleton, 39, cut a relaxed figure as she arrived for a visit to the Natural History Museum in London today. The royal dressed down in blue jeans, a white vest top and £1,795 blazer by CHLOÉ.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


>



So much more genuine than pretending to kiss a little girl's hand, but not really.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Sharont2305 said:


>






purseinsanity said:


> So much more genuine than pretending to kiss a little girl's hand, but not really.




Kate is really sweet and genuine. She's great with kids as we've seen repeatedly


----------



## CarryOn2020

Apologies if already posted


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Such a cute outfit! The Chloé blazer is sooo nice and that peachy/blush colour looks great on her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive




----------



## Sharont2305

EverSoElusive said:


>



Similar? Lol


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Happy Kate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton dresses down for visit to London Natural History Museum
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton, 39, cut a relaxed figure as she arrived for a visit to the Natural History Museum in London today. The royal dressed down in blue jeans, a white vest top and £1,795 blazer by CHLOÉ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I've been following their and the V&A's Instagram and I so badly want to go to London and see their exhibitions. I might go on an impromptu business trip to Amsterdam next week and I'm already uneasy because virus LOL


----------



## Sharont2305

I'm trying to figure out if he's on the roof of Buckingham Palace or Kensington Palace, lol. Probably neither as I'm assuming it's a no fly zone.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

purseinsanity said:


> So much more genuine than pretending to kiss a little girl's hand, but not really.



Kate also looks like she enjoys time spending with her own kids while Raptor usually looks like "Ok cool, everyone got a picture, can someone take that thing off me".


----------



## EverSoElusive

Sharont2305 said:


> Similar? Lol



Omg  It looked like Diana's dress was altered to fit Kate


----------



## EverSoElusive

When George was just a chubby grumpy baby


----------



## EverSoElusive

Yoga in those clothes? Come on now, Will!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Ah, that's where he was, Ally Pally.


----------



## EverSoElusive




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Looking forward to an appearance by Kate at Wimbledon! I think she is their patron.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looking forward to an appearance by Kate at Wimbledon! I think she is their patron.


Hoping to see her as we are going to men's finals (and semi-finals)!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Prince George with William and Catherine at Wembley for the England v Germany match


----------



## chicinthecity777

^^^ George is so cute!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Why are they wearing suits?


----------



## Chloe302225

lanasyogamama said:


> Why are they wearing suits?



William is the head of the FA(Football Association) so this is an official engagement and not only a personal outing.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Team King George - step aside QE, Charles and William.
George is ready, born ready


----------



## CarryOn2020

lanasyogamama said:


> Why are they wearing suits?


Notice our hero is most definitely not buttoning his jacket.  Swoon. How cute can he be. 
We‘ve missed ya, George. So good to have ya back where you belong.


----------



## CarryOn2020

omg omg omg. More photos!








						Prince George steals the show during national anthem at Wembley
					

Prince George, seven, stole the limelight as he joined his parents the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge to watch England play Germany in the European Football Championship last night.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




the woman’s face says it all:  SWOON


----------



## CarryOn2020

Kate must take him to Wimbledon!  Yes, it’s time


----------



## Sharont2305

So cute


----------



## Clearblueskies

2 - 0!!  I scared the dog when that second goal went in


----------



## EverSoElusive

Here's a series of pictures


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

More pictures from a different angle


----------



## Sharont2305

Clearblueskies said:


> 2 - 0!!  I scared the dog when that second goal went in


I'm sitting here swearing


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> I'm sitting here swearing


 Cream rises to the top….


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


> William is the head of the FA(Football Association) so this is an official engagement and not only a personal outing.


I knew there was a good reason! Thank you for explaining.


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> Prince George with William and Catherine at Wembley for the England v Germany match





Sharont2305 said:


> So cute


OMG, George in a little suit and tie- so cute!




CarryOn2020 said:


> View attachment 5123614
> 
> 
> Kate must take him to Wimbledon!  Yes, it’s time


David Beckham's face looks so different and puffy


----------



## periogirl28

England is VERY HAPPY right now.


----------



## elvisfan4life

chicinthecity777 said:


> ^^^ George is so cute!


Loved George singing the national anthem bless him he looks so smart at his first big engagement


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> Loved George singing the national anthem bless him he looks so smart at his first big engagement


I don't think he was singing it, lol


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Those pictures of Prince George are just adorable.   Kate looks great in her red blazer!


----------



## duna

I hope the final is England v Italy, so whoever wins I'm happy


----------



## CarryOn2020

Ooooooh, what fun!


----------



## Sharont2305

Prince William and Prince Harry issue a joint statement after the unveiling


----------



## Sharont2305

This is what's written on the plinth. 
No pictures as yet. It has taken place, in private


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## doni

Not saying anything about the tribute, but I really do not like the statute itself at all...

To me it does not say Diana... It doesn’t convey her person or her spirit... Plus the proportions are all wrong. And why to represent such a beautifully dress woman in a wrinkly shirt? I do not understand anything about this...


----------



## youngster

I'm not a fan of the statue either.  Her features are quite masculine and the proportions seem wrong to me too.  It doesn't convey her impish charm at all.  She looks wrinkly like @doni posted, weary, and as if she is burdened with the problems of the world when she was actually trying to figure out her life, living a jet set lifestyle and had resigned from most or all of her charitable patronages.  I can see a day when this statue is quietly relocated to a far corner of Althorp.


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> I'm not a fan of the statue either.  Her features are quite masculine and the proportions seem wrong to me too.  It doesn't convey her impish charm at all.  She looks wrinkly like @doni posted, weary, and as if she is burdened with the problems of the world when she was actually trying to figure out her life, living a jet set lifestyle and had resigned from most or all of her charitable patronages.  I can see a day when this statue is quietly relocated to a far corner of Althorp.


I prefer the memorial they already have at Althorp


----------



## Sharont2305

The Duchess of Cambridge has arrived at Wimbledon


----------



## Sharont2305

More pics


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cavalier Girl

Sharont2305 said:


> I prefer the memorial they already have at Althorp



I do, too, but understand William and Harry wanting to honor their mother at Kensington Palace.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cavalier Girl said:


> I do, too, but understand William and Harry wanting to honor their mother at Kensington Palace.



If the Earl of Spencer is happy, then ok. I guess it is a big step for Diana to be acknowledged on Royal grounds when she had left the family.


----------



## carmen56

Sharont2305 said:


> The Duchess of Cambridge has arrived at Wimbledon



That’s what I like about the DoC.  She’s not afraid to sit in an outside court, amongst the common people.  Raptor wouldn’t be seen dead mingling with the great unwashed!


----------



## duna

I have to say that although this statue is nothing to write home about, have you guys seen all the other statues of Diana around the world?? Starting with the one in Harrods they are absolutely hideous and look nothing like her.


----------



## periogirl28

duna said:


> I have to say that although this statue is nothing to write home about, have you guys seen all the other statues of Diana around the world?? Starting with the one in Harrods they are absolutely hideous and look nothing like her.


Thank goodness the Harrod’s one is gone.


----------



## Sharont2305

Delete


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm totally not fond of pleated skirts combined with blazers, but she somehow makes it work.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm totally not fond of pleated skirts combined with blazers, but she somehow makes it work.


I think her narrow hips let her pull it off.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CQ1PV0oqGPC/?utm_medium=share_sheet

Seems like TPF doesn't accomodate Reels...the Duchess playing tennis


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## youngster

Three of my tennis favorites from the past:  Tracy Austin, Chris Evert, Pam Shriver!   So fun to see them with Kate.


----------



## elvisfan4life

youngster said:


> Three of my tennis favorites from the past:  Tracy Austin, Chris Evert, Pam Shriver!   So fun to see them with Kate.



My era too


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


>



How can someone look that tiny with an apron belted OVER A BLAZER?!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> How can someone look that tiny with an apron belted OVER A BLAZER?!


Now that you mention it -- wow!


----------



## elvisfan4life

CarryOn2020 said:


>




Not so lovely for Kate she is self isolating since Friday after coming into contact with someone with covid


----------



## elvisfan4life

Is this the moment she got the ping on her nhs app at Wimbledon on Friday


----------



## elvisfan4life

She was sat next to Tim Herman here but earlier had been sat next to the duke of Kent in the royal box who is extremely elderly- I hope he is ok


----------



## duna

Surely Kate must be fully vaccinated by now?


----------



## Yuki85

CarryOn2020 said:


> View attachment 5123614
> 
> 
> Kate must take him to Wimbledon!  Yes, it’s time



sorry I know this thread is about William and Kate, but Beckham


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> Surely Kate must be fully vaccinated by now?


She only hade her first on 28th May.
ETA Apparently, according to the BBC, she's had both doses.


----------



## CarryOn2020

_








						Kate Middleton is forced into self-isolation after covid scare
					

Kensington Palace has not revealed where the contact was, only saying it was 'last week', suggesting it could have been when she visited Wimbledon on Friday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




The Duchess of Cambridge has been forced into self-isolation after coming close to someone who has tested positive for coronavirus - despite *having no symptoms herself, both her vaccinations and testing negative four times in the past week*, it was revealed today.

The farcical situation is preventing her from attending the NHS' 73rd birthday celebrations with William at St Paul's Cathedral and Buckingham Palace today._


----------



## Clearblueskies

nm


----------



## periogirl28

Clearblueskies said:


> The NHS has been awarded the George Cross by the Queen in respect for the service it’s given the country through the pandemic and for the last 73 years


Give the nurses a raise. Forget the award.


----------



## Clearblueskies

periogirl28 said:


> Give the nurses a raise. Forget the award.


nm


----------



## Sharont2305

periogirl28 said:


> Give the nurses a raise. Forget the award.


Totally agree but, in all fairness, The Queen has no say when it comes to pay rises, that's down to the Government.


----------



## duna

CarryOn2020 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton is forced into self-isolation after covid scare
> 
> 
> Kensington Palace has not revealed where the contact was, only saying it was 'last week', suggesting it could have been when she visited Wimbledon on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge has been forced into self-isolation after coming close to someone who has tested positive for coronavirus - despite *having no symptoms herself, both her vaccinations and testing negative four times in the past week*, it was revealed today.
> 
> The farcical situation is preventing her from attending the NHS' 73rd birthday celebrations with William at St Paul's Cathedral and Buckingham Palace today._



Sounds pretty ridiculous!


----------



## elvisfan4life

duna said:


> Surely Kate must be fully vaccinated by now?



Yes she is - half of the people have have died of the delta virus in the uk were at least 21 days post vaccination it isn’t 100 % effective and vulnerable people will still die


----------



## Clearblueskies

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes she is - half of the people have have died of the delta virus in the uk were at least 21 days post vaccination it isn’t 100 % effective and vulnerable people will still die





Clearblueskies said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-57610998
> Interesting article from the BBC about the misinterpretation of stats being used to imply large numbers of vaccinated people are dying.


----------



## sdkitty

I think Kate is just playing it safe and mostly doesn't want to risk spreading something


----------



## duna

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes she is - half of the people have have died of the delta virus in the uk were at least 21 days post vaccination it isn’t 100 % effective and vulnerable people will still die



Ahh, I see....that makes sense!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Maybe William can bring George to Wimbledon?  Or Aunt Pippa can do it?


----------



## periogirl28

Sharont2305 said:


> Totally agree but, in all fairness, The Queen has no say when it comes to pay rises, that's down to the Government.


Absolutely. I am saying it’s time the government did something. It’s been so tiring for everyone working so hard.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chicinthecity777

CarryOn2020 said:


> Maybe William can bring George to Wimbledon?  Or Aunt Pippa can do it?


I am disappointed that Kate may not make the final now and there is hope someone else will go and bring George. But no biggie, I am there to see the competition!


----------



## Sharont2305

periogirl28 said:


> Absolutely. I am saying it’s time the government did something. It’s been so tiring for everyone working so hard.


Yes, and not just the nurses, everyone! Doctors, Health Care Assistants, Cleaners, Porters, office staff, catering, lab technicians, phlebotomists, pharmacy, everyone has worked so hard.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, and not just the nurses, everyone! Doctors, Health Care Assistants, Cleaners, Porters, office staff, catering, lab technicians, phlebotomists, pharmacy, everyone has worked so hard.


This


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Hermes Zen

I don’t usually read this thread, maybe I should, but came across this lovely article about Kate. Apologies if it’s already been posted. If not, enjoy! 


*Kate ‘permanently lent’ royal jewels by the Queen as Duchess partook in ancient tradition*





__





						Kate ‘permanently lent’ royal jewels by the Queen as Duchess partook in ancient tradition | Royal | News | Express.co.uk
					

KATE, the Duchess of Cambridge was the beneficiary of some of the Queen's jewellery collection as she sought to partake in a royal tradition.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## lazeny

I've always been curious what kind of watch William is wearing. Can anybody ID?


----------



## Hermes Zen

lazeny said:


> I've always been curious what kind of watch William is wearing. Can anybody ID?



Most often William wears the Omega Seamaster Professional watch that his mother gave him before she passed.



> https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...ess-diana-royal-watches-omega-pictures-latest
> 
> *Why Prince William always wears this £3k Omega watch in beautiful nod to his mother*
> *THE ROYAL Family have access to some of the most expensive pieces of jewellery including watches. Prince William was given a watch by his mother, Princess Diana before she passed and he's worn it nearly everyday since.*


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, and not just the nurses, everyone! Doctors, Health Care Assistants, Cleaners, Porters, office staff, catering, lab technicians, phlebotomists, pharmacy, everyone has worked so hard.



I honestly don't understand why, if the UK is indeed under Covid attack again, Boris is removing all restriction i.e. masks, social distancing etc....Doesn't seem the best timing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> I honestly don't understand why, if the UK is indeed under Covid attack again, Boris is removing all restriction i.e. masks, social distancing etc....Doesn't seem the best timing.


Can we leave covid discussion elsewhere please and get back to Will and Kate?


----------



## Sharont2305

chicinthecity777 said:


> Can we leave covid discussion elsewhere please and get back to Will and Kate?


Exactly, but I just have to add what B said is for England only, not the UK.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sol Ryan

LOL… watching the England game on ESPN and the just showed Wills and the camera panned to Harry Kane on the field and the announcer went something like “I think it’s ok to say there’s one Harry William gets along with….”

Didn’t get the exact quote since I was streaming it, but it was hilarious…


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sol Ryan said:


> LOL… watching the England game on ESPN and the just showed Wills and the camera panned to Harry Kane on the field and the announcer went something like “I think it’s ok to say there’s one Harry William gets along with….”
> 
> Didn’t get the exact quote since I was streaming it, but it was hilarious…



What a win that was! Thought I felt the ground shake!  
Kudos to England and Denmark for an exciting game.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

See weekend scheduling updates in post below:


----------



## Sharont2305

Hope William takes George to the final, even though it'll be a late night for him. I've been reading that a lot of Headteachers are allowing children to get to school by 10:30am on Monday and it won't be marked down as absent or late attendance. They're in agreement that they'd rather have the kids well rested and invested in learning rather than get to school grumpy and miserable. Well done to them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cosmopolitan said:


> See weekend scheduling updates in post below:



Excellent news! I wonder if they would bring any of their children...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wimbledon pics from Daily Mail








						Kate and Prince William watch women's final at Wimbledon
					

Australian Ashleigh Barty played a spectacular game against Czech Karolina Pliskova to win her first Wimbledon champion title on the 50th anniversary of her idol Evonne Goolagong Cawley's win.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wimbledon pics from Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate and Prince William watch women's final at Wimbledon
> 
> 
> Australian Ashleigh Barty played a spectacular game against Czech Karolina Pliskova to win her first Wimbledon champion title on the 50th anniversary of her idol Evonne Goolagong Cawley's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132759
> View attachment 5132760
> View attachment 5132761
> View attachment 5132762
> View attachment 5132763
> View attachment 5132764


In case anybody is wondering, you are required to wear a mask when you are moving within the venue but not when you sit down. She's a lot better than me in following the rules. We were there yesterday and I often forgot to put my mask on when I went to the loos etc. Looking forward to seeing her tomorrow!


----------



## lanasyogamama

chicinthecity777 said:


> In case anybody is wondering, you are required to wear a mask when you are moving within the venue but not when you sit down. She's a lot better than me in following the rules. We were there yesterday and I often forgot to put my mask on when I went to the loos etc. Looking forward in seeing her tomorrow!


I bet she was extra careful after the self isolation as well.
Have a nice time today!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

From yesterday:


----------



## duna

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wimbledon pics from Daily Mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate and Prince William watch women's final at Wimbledon
> 
> 
> Australian Ashleigh Barty played a spectacular game against Czech Karolina Pliskova to win her first Wimbledon champion title on the 50th anniversary of her idol Evonne Goolagong Cawley's win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5132759
> View attachment 5132760
> View attachment 5132761
> View attachment 5132762
> View attachment 5132763
> View attachment 5132764



Is that Billie Jean King next to Navratilova??


----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> Is that Billie Jean King next to Navratilova??


looks like her to me


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


> From yesterday:



Wonder if Harry is still allowed to play ?


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chowlover2

Kate makes the color green look good!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

I love her pink dress and that clutch   is one of my favorites!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## sdkitty

since charles doesn't have a thread, I'm putting this here.....doesn't seem nice to be but I don't know that much about the royals and how they operate
Charles 'refusing to give Edward Duke of Edinburgh title' passed down after Prince Philip's death | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> since charles doesn't have a thread, I'm putting this here.....doesn't seem nice to be but I don't know that much about the royals and how they operate
> Charles 'refusing to give Edward Duke of Edinburgh title' passed down after Prince Philip's death | Daily Mail Online


It was decided to give the title to Edward upon the Queen's death if she outlived Prince Philip, which she obviously has. Its automatically gone to Charles as he's first born, but will be Edward's once he becomes King.


----------



## Sharont2305

George IS at Wembley, and this time he was singing the National Anthem!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Kate is having quite the day - Wimbledon men's final, then a quick outfit change after the trophy ceremony to get to the football!


----------



## Sharont2305

Bless him! When England scored.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> It was decided to give the title to Edward upon the Queen's death if she outlived Prince Philip, which she obviously has. Its automatically gone to Charles as he's first born, but will be Edward's once he becomes King.



Thank you, Sharon! I've known for eons that Edward would be given the title when Charles ascends to the throne, and I'm an American! It gets on my last nerve when articles are given completely erroneous headlines.

Speaking of gaining titles, one of my favorite BRF members, Lady Louise Mountbatten-Windsor, will be turning eighteen in a few months. I have the feeling that she will opt to keep the title of Lady and not choose to be a princess.  She seems very grounded and sensible. I loved the recent photos of her at the carriage riding meet at the Royal Windsor Horse Show.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Great Wimbledon final! Now Kate has sprinted to Wembley for the football final, joining William and George!

On our way to Wimbledon before the final, Kate's Range Rover drove right passed our taxi! The police stopped us but we caught up at the next roundabout, her car was right by our side! Haha just a little fun thing we had today.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> Bless him! When England scored.




That is one happy boy!


----------



## Sharont2305

More Prince George


----------



## Sharont2305

Sharont2305 said:


> Bless him! When England scored.



Tom Cruise cheering for England lol


----------



## Cosmopolitan

some more pics from the soccer (football) match


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love seeing pictures of the family like this.  There's no faking this kind of affection for one another.  Makes one feel as though if you were neighbors, you could just drop by to say hello.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lazeny

Chloe302225 said:


>




Kate has the body type and height that can wear midi dresses
beautifully. I love the pink dress. And her hair!


----------



## poopsie

A midi dress AND ankle straps!
I'm 5'7 and I could never carry that off


----------



## elvisfan4life

William actually seems to truly enjoy football and mixing with footballers - royalty traditionally only attended polo horse racing Henley rowing rugby and tennis -all seen as upper class sporting events - footie was the preserve of the masses the traditional working class sport William has breached that class divide once and for all by showing his true enthusiasm for the sport of the masses -where others have tolerated matches and feigned interest his unbridled passion is lovely to see now if he could only support the Arsenal


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>



Lovely to see Wills comforting hand rubbing George’s shoulder in that hug


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sorry for being a bit OT, but this was the sweetest thing! I was so lucky to have seen it IRL.

He was throwing his shirts and shoes into the crowd. Then he went to see the girl, he ran back to his bag, and I was like oh what was he looking for? And he took a racket out and gave it to her! She was so happy! She had a banner said Number 1, Outstanding, Victorious, Ambitious, Kissable - NOVAK





__





						Yahoo Search - Web Search
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you\'re looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					in.news.yahoo.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



My heart! That was such a gorgeous, genuine moment between George and his parents!  
They seem like fantastic, warm, loving parents and such a happy little family


----------



## Sharont2305

I love how William just jumped up and then grabbed hold of George.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

Chloe302225 said:


>



I see Louis' face!


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> I see Louis' face!


Yes! I do too. I think both boys look like her side, George is so like Grandpa Michael.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

sdkitty said:


> Those New Paparazzi Photos of Meghan Markle & Archie May Have Been Intended to Anger Kate Middleton Fans (yahoo.com)
> IMO if Meghan was trying to upstage Kate it was a fail.  Her photo was of a disheveled mom carrying an oversized baby.  Nothing glamorous about her look and Archie didn't look especially cute either  - again IMO


Archie is a cutie pie, but I don’t think Meghan was eying to upstage Kate in that photo.

In her small brain, she thought she would garner sympathy as the poor broke former duchess that has been cut off financially by her in laws and has to suffer carrying her grown child whose legs are over her moon bump.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Thought this might interest the gang:-

Though I personally think this cake looks waaaay too rich 
Give me a nice slice of cheese anyday!


----------



## youngster

I love listening and watching this chef.  He's so charming and that looks like an easy cake to make too. Well, maybe not the part where he made a custom edible picture frame of Prince William and Kate to put on top of a 3 layer one for the groom's cake at their wedding lol.


----------



## CarryOn2020

youngster said:


> I love listening and watching this chef.  He's so charming and that looks like an easy cake to make too. Well, maybe not the part where he made a custom edible picture frame of Prince William and Kate to put on top of a 3 layer one for the groom's cake at their wedding lol.



Wonder if anyone here has tried it - is it easy to make? Any tips?


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is so cute.


----------



## purseinsanity

chicinthecity777 said:


> Sorry for being a bit OT, but this was the sweetest thing! I was so lucky to have seen it IRL.
> 
> He was throwing his shirts and shoes into the crowd. Then he went to see the girl, he ran back to his bag, and I was like oh what was he looking for? And he took a racket out and gave it to her! She was so happy! She had a banner said Number 1, Outstanding, Victorious, Ambitious, Kissable - NOVAK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yahoo Search - Web Search
> 
> 
> The search engine that helps you find exactly what you\'re looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in.news.yahoo.com


What a true sportsman!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Beautiful. He has William's smile.


----------



## CarryOn2020

He’s such a happy boy  









						Prince George's sweet tribute to Philip in birthday pictures
					

The snap was taken by proud mother Kate Middleton, 39, at their Amner Hall home in Norfolk and shows the future king perched on the bonnet of a Land Rover Defender.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## elvisfan4life

Happy birthday Prince George - I love how Kate has always used pics she has taken herself - lovely natural family pics of her kids not the stiff formal posed shots of the past even in Diana’s day the shots were posed and formal taken by an approved photographer rarely did we see the outtakes and genuine laughing and smiles - William and Kate have an adorable family oozing love and share such lovely moments with us


----------



## Jayne1

I see Charles.  Spencer that is.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



Such a gorgeous picture!  
I can't believe he's 8 years old already, I still think of him as that adorable chubby little baby who gave epic side-eye on their Australia/New Zealand Royal Tour a few years ago! Time flies by so quickly.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lounorada said:


> Such a gorgeous picture!
> I can't believe he's 8 years old already, I still think of him as that adorable chubby little baby who gave epic side-eye on their Australia/New Zealand Royal Tour a few years ago! Time flies by so quickly.



We are getting older faster lol I can’t believe the London olympics were nearly 10 years ago feels like yesterday


----------



## EverSoElusive

Future king in action, carrying out his duty


----------



## elvisfan4life

Charles and Camilla have basically taken on 95% of the queens workload William has stepped up and taken on Charles workload I only hope he won’t have to wait too long to take over the crown from his father


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

WTF? Targeting children is not ok.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Kate gets the Rugby patronages. 









						Safe pair of hands: sports fan Kate grabs offer of double rugby patronage
					

As sporting rivalries go, competition between the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge is never far from the surface. William and Kate have been known to do battle on boats, the running track, cricket pitch and tennis court.




					www.thetimes.co.uk
				




In a Chanel dress and Tods heels, she tosses the rugby ball with the children.  Fun!









						Kate Middleton’s Hair Was Styled to Perfection — Until She Played Rugby in Heels
					

Visit the post for more.




					footwearnews.com


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It doesn't come with the territory when you're an 8 year old child.  I'm outraged, and cancelled my HBO Max subscription last night.  Can you imagine the uproar if this was about Archie and Lili?


----------



## LibbyRuth

I’m curious to know how many of those outraged by HBO Max have actually watched the show. I did. IMO, it comes from a place of such absurdity that it’s a stretch to say its based on an eight year old child. The Queen is portrayed as swearing like a drunken sailor and gets into a hair pulling fight with Lisa Rinna when the Real Housewives visit Buckingham Palace after Meghan joins the cast. 
Ive wondered at times how people can interpret The Crown as some sort of biography. There’s no possible mistaking this show as grounded in reality. The poor taste on HBO part, IMO, was going forward with leaving Prince Phillips character in after his death.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William and Kate Middleton enjoy holiday on Isles of Scilly
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are believed to have travelled there for a staycation with their children Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis, according to Hello!.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

DP


----------



## CarryOn2020

Do a #CambridgeDay search on Twitter and you’ll see some gorgeous photos!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


>





She did a really nice job on these photos - they are among my favorites of photos she has taken.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>




That child is gorgeous


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> That child is gorgeous


Her hair


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> That child is gorgeous


she is adorable....her personality comes through on every photo.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> she is adorable....her personality comes through on every photo.



I think all three of the Cambridge kids are adorable, but Charlotte is my firm favourite. I can't wait to see what she'll do as a grown-up.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think all three of the Cambridge kids are adorable, but Charlotte is my firm favourite. I can't wait to see what she'll do as a grown-up.


I know....at the risk of being shallow, I hope she grows up to be as attractive as she is as a child


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think all three of the Cambridge kids are adorable, but Charlotte is my firm favourite. I can't wait to see what she'll do as a grown-up.


As spares I think she (and Louis) will grow up to be respectful to the family they were born into, and to support their father and their brother when it's their time to rule.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> As spares I think she (and Louis) will grow up to be respectful to the family they were born into, and to support their father and their brother when it's their time to rule.



Sure, but I do have high hopes for her. I have a hunch that this girl will make a name for herself as well...I doubt she'll suffer from the spare syndrom that Andrew and Harry caught.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is so sweet.


----------



## Chanbal

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think all three of the Cambridge kids are adorable, but Charlotte is my firm favourite. *I can't wait to see what she'll do as a grown-up.*


I can wait, I'm in no rush of getting older.   
The 3 kids are indeed adorable, Kate and Will seem to be doing a superb job raising them.


----------



## Chanbal

Sharont2305 said:


> As spares I think she (and Louis) will grow up to be respectful to the family they were born into, and to support their father and their brother when it's their time to rule.


I hope they will study hard and have independent and fulfilling careers while supporting their father and brother.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This looks soooooo English!


----------



## Chanbal

She looks elegant and gracious.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chanbal said:


> I hope they will study hard and have independent and fulfilling careers while supporting their father and brother.


Indeed


----------



## Mendocino

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Sure, but I do have high hopes for her. I have a hunch that this girl will make a name for herself as well...I doubt she'll suffer from the spare syndrom that Andrew and Harry caught.


I agree. Princess Anne was the spare for 10 years before Andrew was born. She developed her own interests and has never put a foot wrong from what I can surmise.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mendocino said:


> I agree. Princess Anne was the spare for 10 years before Andrew was born. She developed her own interests and has never put a foot wrong from what I can surmise.



Anne has lots of awkward moments in her youth and first marriage she has matured into the princess royal role over the years


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate considering move to Windsor to be closer to the Queen
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are 'seriously considering' a move to Windsor, The Mail on Sunday can reveal. The move would bring them closer to Queen as they prepare for senior role.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I've seen that come up a few times now, maybe they will move. I do think they might keep Anmer Hall though, hasn't Charles like what, five or six residences?


----------



## CarryOn2020

[QUOTE="QueenofWrapDress, post: 34723347, member: 689574
I've seen that come up a few times now, maybe they will move. I do think they might keep Anmer Hall though, hasn't Charles like what, five or six residences?
[/QUOTE]

I believe he has 4 residences, although he prefers the_ simple life.   _


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> I believe he has 4 residences, although he prefers the_ simple life.  _



I mean, maybe he does...his simple life is just not ours


----------



## EverSoElusive

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Sure, but I do have high hopes for her. I have a hunch that this girl will make a name for herself as well...I doubt she'll suffer from the spare syndrom that Andrew and Harry caught.



Even before Louis came along, Charlotte has always been mature and regal (for her age) despite being younger than George. She knows how to react to the press and crowds. When comparing Charlotte to George, my mom and I feel that if Charlotte wasn't born the spare, she might make a great queen, much like QEII  

Good thing is, Will and Kate are raising all their kids to be well rounded. Queen or not, like you, I strongly believe that Charlotte will be successful in whatever she chooses to do. She's going to be a great asset to and representative for the Crown 

Hopefully I live long enough to see her carry out her royal duties and championing causes that she believes in.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William, Kate Middleton Join the Queen at Balmoral
					

A week spent hosting the Cambridges at her Scottish estate has been like “one big sleepover” for the monarch.




					www.vanityfair.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I want to go on vacation too, I have not travelled for ages *sigh*


----------



## poopsie

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I want to go on vacation too, I have not travelled for ages *sigh*



I know
I haven't had a vacation since 1983. I was so looking forward to retiring this year and finally being able to go somewhere. With the way things are now I guess that it's not going to happen any time soon


----------



## Chanbal

It's good to have friends that care…








						Duke of Cambridge intervened to get Afghan family out of Kabul
					

The Duke of Cambridge personally intervened to ensure an Afghan officer he knew from Sandhurst was able to get his family through the gate at Kabul airport and flee the country, The Telegraph can reveal.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Chanbal

poopsie said:


> I know
> I haven't had a vacation since 1983. I was so looking forward to retiring this year and finally being able to go somewhere. With the way things are now I guess that it's not going to happen any time soon


I hear you! After very busy years, I had finally a long vacation scheduled in Europe when covid started…
Today, I'm particularly disappointed after reading the news about Israel being a covid hotspot. I've been following them because they responded fast and vaccinated most of the population, so the news are not encouraging for all of us. I was hopping that the immunity would last more time.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chanbal said:


> I hear you! After very busy years, I had finally a long vacation scheduled in Europe when covid started…
> Today, I'm particularly disappointed after reading the news about Israel being a covid hotspot. I've been following them because they responded fast and vaccinated most of the population, so the news are not encouraging for all of us. I was hopping that the immunity would last more time.



Right. And what with that new South American mutation that isn't impressed with the vaccine at all! It hasn't spread yet, but good grief.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Right. And what with that new South American mutation that isn't impressed with the vaccine at all! It hasn't spread yet, but good grief.



The universe is letting us know who the boss is.


----------



## Chanbal

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Right. And what with that new South American mutation that isn't impressed with the vaccine at all! It hasn't spread yet, but good grief.


Yes, it's pretty scary. While we keep infecting each other, the virus will keep mutating and the vaccines will become less effective. We need to continue wearing masks and wait for the third, fourth… shots until we beat this virus.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan

No official Kate sightings since her Wimbledon/Wembley appearances in July. Looking forward to her resuming public engagements soon following the family's regular summer break.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Icyjade

This made me smile. So nice to see the family grow happily over the years


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


>





How nice, what a great thing to do.  I imagine that people who are rescued would love to thank those who helped them, though at the time would likely be overwhelmed and too upset to really do so.


----------



## Luvbolide

Icyjade said:


> This made me smile. So nice to see the family grow happily over the years





OMG, the photo of Charlotte in 2016 is hilarious - little girl waving to the crowd.  She is such a pistol - I love that kid!!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

How lovely, congratulations to them both


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Judging from her dress it looks like a very relaxed affair. Lovely.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Or maybe it's from the rehearsal as I see no wedding ring? Either way, I'm into happy news lately.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Or maybe it's from the rehearsal as I see no wedding ring? Either way, I'm into happy news lately.


It's next to the engagement ring


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> It's next to the engagement ring



Ah, I thought the e-ring had double shanks! I'm on my phone so the picture is tiny


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


> How lovely, congratulations to them both



Her engagement ring looks gorgeous.


----------



## CarryOn2020

C’est L’amour!

Prince William and Kate Middleton jetted to France Saturday for the intimate wedding of her brother James Middleton to his French love, Alizee Thevenet, Page Six can reveal.

The Cambridges and their three young children, Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis, were all on hand to witness Middleton and Thevenet finally say “I do” after twice postponing their nuptials due to COVID-19.

Middleton, 34, and Thevenet, 31, a financial analyst, planned a small, family affair in the heart of France, where Alize’s father, Jean-Gabriel Thevenet, lives.

Among the guests were Kate’s parents, Carole and Mike Middleton, alongside her sister Pippa, and brother-in-law James Matthews and their two young children, Arthur and Grace.

Jean-Gabriel, a retired French diplomat who now runs a rustic inn, told the Daily Mail in January 2019: “My daughter Alizee is very happy with James, they are very much in love.”

“I know she is very happy,” he added. “We keep our fingers crossed for them.”

Thevenet first met Middleton, an entrepreneur and mental health advocate, when his therapy dog Ella “made a beeline” for Alizee instead of a nearby water bowl at a London sports club.

“Rather embarrassed, I went over to apologize and bring Ella back,” Middleton told The Telegraph in March. “Little did I know, but I had just met my future wife, all thanks to Ella.

“If I hadn’t trusted Ella, I wouldn’t have brought her to the South Kensington Club and she wouldn’t have been able to say hi to the woman who became my fiancée.”

In September 2020, he dedicated an Instagram post to his future bride, whom he says helped him through his battle with clinical depression. 

“It’s a year since I asked Alizee to marry me  … what a year it’s been!” he wrote. “Two homes  lockdown  … and much more but the best part is that I get to share it with you @alizeethevenet and I can’t wait to take on whatever the future holds for us.”

The couple, who stayed at Middleton’s parents Berkshire home during the UK’s pandemic lockdown, have now left city life for good and bought a new house in the country for them and their six dogs.

As Page Six has reported, William, the future heir to the British throne, is extremely close to the Middletons and counts their support as a blessing, particularly during his most recent stressful issues with his younger brother Prince Harry amid his move to the US with wife Meghan Markle.











						Prince William and Kate Middleton celebrate her brother’s French wedding
					

William and Kate appeared in France on Friday for the intimate wedding of her brother James Middleton to his French love, Alizee Thevenet.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> C’est L’amour!
> 
> Prince William and Kate Middleton jetted to France Saturday for the intimate wedding of her brother James Middleton to his French love, Alizee Thevenet, Page Six can reveal.
> 
> The Cambridges and their three young children, Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis, were all on hand to witness Middleton and Thevenet finally say “I do” after twice postponing their nuptials due to COVID-19.
> 
> Middleton, 34, and Thevenet, 31, a financial analyst, planned a small, family affair in the heart of France, where Alize’s father, Jean-Gabriel Thevenet, lives.
> 
> Among the guests were Kate’s parents, Carole and Mike Middleton, alongside her sister Pippa, and brother-in-law James Matthews and their two young children, Arthur and Grace.
> 
> Jean-Gabriel, a retired French diplomat who now runs a rustic inn, told the Daily Mail in January 2019: “My daughter Alizee is very happy with James, they are very much in love.”
> 
> “I know she is very happy,” he added. “We keep our fingers crossed for them.”
> 
> Thevenet first met Middleton, an entrepreneur and mental health advocate, when his therapy dog Ella “made a beeline” for Alizee instead of a nearby water bowl at a London sports club.
> 
> “Rather embarrassed, I went over to apologize and bring Ella back,” Middleton told The Telegraph in March. “Little did I know, but I had just met my future wife, all thanks to Ella.
> 
> “If I hadn’t trusted Ella, I wouldn’t have brought her to the South Kensington Club and she wouldn’t have been able to say hi to the woman who became my fiancée.”
> 
> In September 2020, he dedicated an Instagram post to his future bride, whom he says helped him through his battle with clinical depression.
> 
> “It’s a year since I asked Alizee to marry me  … what a year it’s been!” he wrote. “Two homes  lockdown  … and much more but the best part is that I get to share it with you @alizeethevenet and I can’t wait to take on whatever the future holds for us.”
> 
> The couple, who stayed at Middleton’s parents Berkshire home during the UK’s pandemic lockdown, have now left city life for good and bought a new house in the country for them and their six dogs.
> 
> As Page Six has reported, William, the future heir to the British throne, is extremely close to the Middletons and counts their support as a blessing, particularly during his most recent stressful issues with his younger brother Prince Harry amid his move to the US with wife Meghan Markle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William and Kate Middleton celebrate her brother’s French wedding
> 
> 
> William and Kate appeared in France on Friday for the intimate wedding of her brother James Middleton to his French love, Alizee Thevenet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


See, even a future King knows that privacy can be done.


----------



## purseinsanity

Icyjade said:


> This made me smile. So nice to see the family grow happily over the years



Love this!  (The bigger their family grows, the less hair Wills has, LOL!)


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Judging from her dress it looks like a very relaxed affair. Lovely.


And the dog in the background!


----------



## EverSoElusive

purseinsanity said:


> Love this!  (The bigger their family grows, the less hair Wills has, LOL!)



I had forgotten that Will ever had hair


----------



## Icyjade

EverSoElusive said:


> I had forgotten that Will ever had hair



You know, he looks so much hotter with hair. I saw a mock-up some time back. I still remember how cute he was as a teenager (with hair!). Lol.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Icyjade said:


> You know, he looks so much hotter with hair. I saw a mock-up some time back. I still remember how cute he was as a teenager (with hair!). Lol.



And he always looked so shy! Kinda endearing


----------



## Luvbolide

EverSoElusive said:


> And he always looked so shy! Kinda endearing



Especially when he would dip his head down a bit and look up like his mother did.  When he was young I couldn't get over how much like Diana he looked.  Well, better that he is less shy and more serious these days - he has a big job to grow into.  I'm enjoying watching him (and Kate) grow into their soon-enough-to-be new roles.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Luvbolide said:


> Especially when he would dip his head down a bit and look up like his mother did.  When he was young I couldn't get over how much like Diana he looked.  Well, better that he is less shy and more serious these days - he has a big job to grow into.  I'm enjoying watching him (and Kate) grow into their soon-enough-to-be new roles.



Adult Will is so different. He's bright, confident, humorous and knows how to keep people at ease, much like Kate, all while being mature and diplomatic. I think the future of Great Britain is in the best hands


----------



## Annawakes

How nice to see a happy bride who enjoys sharing her special day with her father.


----------



## Sharont2305

New photos


----------



## lanasyogamama

so sweet.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate appearance tomorrow…


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

*A+*, William, *A+*


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




They are doing such a good job trying to give their kids as close to a “normal” life as possible.  Fab, if true, that George paid for his with his allowance!  Somewhat of a twinge, though, as they aren’t little kids any more.


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>





Woah, very spiffy outfit!  Jacket is a perfect fit - why is it that the Cambridges can wear perfectly tailored clothes and some others (ahem) haven’t managed to find a well-fitted garment - or a tailor - on either continent?!?!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



George is what?  7?  He's already up to Kate's shoulders!??!  He's going to be a tall one!


----------



## nymeria

That's the first thing I thought too!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chanbal

Luvbolide said:


> They are doing such a good job trying to give their kids as close to a “normal” life as possible.  Fab, if true, that George paid for his with his allowance!  Somewhat of a twinge, though, as they aren’t little kids any more.


Thanks to the Montecito's connections, Kate has been portrayed in a very unfavorable light… 










						Kate 'unfairly' portrayed in Meghan & Harry film 'Snooty and shallow'
					

KATE, the Duchess of Cambridge has been "unfairly" portrayed as "snooty and shallow" in a film detailing Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's departure from the Royal Family, according to a royal expert.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## EverSoElusive

Chanbal said:


> Thanks to the Montecito's connections, Kate has been portrayed in a very unfavorable light…
> View attachment 5194420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate 'unfairly' portrayed in Meghan & Harry film 'Snooty and shallow'
> 
> 
> KATE, the Duchess of Cambridge has been "unfairly" portrayed as "snooty and shallow" in a film detailing Prince Harry and Meghan Markle's departure from the Royal Family, according to a royal expert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk



Snooty and shallow?? That's ironic. The comment sounds more appropriate for Moocher Meg   Kate's more like a woman of class and substance.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

Pants look a little long but it’s nice to see her “graduate” from those skinny skinny pants she used to wear.  These look more professional.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> They are doing such a good job trying to give their kids as close to a “normal” life as possible.  Fab, if true, that George paid for his with his allowance!  Somewhat of a twinge, though, as they aren’t little kids any more.



Right? Why is George reaching Kate's shoulders?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



That tux is gorgeous, such impeccable fit! Love the velvet jacket & shoes, he looks great.




Cosmopolitan said:


>



That's a really nice outfit, love the blazer.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Delete


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




Is that her dad?


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is that her dad?



It is the mayor of the town where they were married.
*Mayor of Bormes-Les-Mimosas has shared a picture of the happy couple*









						James and Alizee Middleton look overjoyed in first wedding snap
					

In a photograph posted by the Mayor of Bormes-les-Mimosas online, Alizee, 32, could be seen wearing a floor length off-the shoulder gown, while James, 34, beamed at the camera.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chanbal

A timely question, and the answer is yes imo


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Will, Kate, Charles and Camilla attending James Bond movie premiere next week


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So apparently Alizée wore Carole Middleton's dress! I don't know, even my cynic self finds that endearing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So apparently Alizée wore Carole Middleton's dress! I don't know, even my cynic self finds that endearing.


I read that it was her mother in law’s dress and didn’t put it together who the mother in law was!!!


----------



## CarryOn2020

James Middleton's wife Alizee wore mother-in-law Carole's wedding gown
					

Speaking to Hello!, the financial analyst, 32, said she borrowed the gown, which was donned by the Duchess of Cambridge's mother in 1980 during her nuptials to Michael, after falling 'in love with it'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Also, Bea has had the baby...it's a girl, but the name hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

There is a film about these children, I think it was on the BBC, extremely good.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

She loves those Chloe boots!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Sporty Kate!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chanbal




----------



## CarryOn2020

Chanbal said:


>




Pls repost in the H&M thread.  This is too good not to share


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

She has a true gift of interacting with people in a way that makes them feel seen and heard.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sophie-Rose

Doubles with the Duchess! Sporty Kate Middleton dons a tennis skirt and jacket as she plays alongside US Open winner Emma Raducanu, 18, at National Tennis Centre homecoming event


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chanbal

A very intriguing article! Wishing them well. 
*Work for Cambridges! Kate and Prince William hiring two royal roles for maternity cover*








						Kate and Prince William hiring two royal roles for maternity cover
					

KATE and Prince William are hiring two royal roles for maternity cover.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chanbal said:


> A very intriguing article! Wishing them well.
> *Work for Cambridges! Kate and Prince William hiring two royal roles for maternity cover*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate and Prince William hiring two royal roles for maternity cover
> 
> 
> KATE and Prince William are hiring two royal roles for maternity cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk



Oooooh la la, baby 4 is a possibility! Yes, yes, yes.
Thank you, @Chanbal, you have made my day


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I mean, they could have another baby, but the article is about their staff being pregnant.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


>



My God, her legs.


----------



## eunaddict

lanasyogamama said:


> My God, her legs.



Right?! People focus on her style and skincare and makeup but I really want to know her diet and exercise routine.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Kate’s mom at 66 - the Middleton women learned early on how to eat, dress and exercise.


----------



## Laila619

Damn, good genes! If I looked like her at 66, I would be one happy lady!


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate and William enjoy pub lunch with George, Louis and Charlotte
					

Kate and William's black spaniel was also in attendance at the undisclosed pub in Norfolk, East Anglia - where he was seen sniffing around the wooden table as the royals tucked into burgers.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

Kate probably had a salad .I don’t really see her having a big greasy burger!


----------



## Sol Ryan

Is the new dog named Lupo too?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Good for them, that’s so sweet.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate and William enjoy pub lunch with George, Louis and Charlotte
> 
> 
> Kate and William's black spaniel was also in attendance at the undisclosed pub in Norfolk, East Anglia - where he was seen sniffing around the wooden table as the royals tucked into burgers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Come on now DM, nobody at your office knows Lupo died?


----------



## Sharont2305

See, normal.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Wish it's clearer


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Cosmopolitan

world premiere of James Bond film “No Time to Die” at Royal Albert Hall in London


----------



## Sharont2305

Wow just wow!


----------



## LizzieBennett

Sharont2305 said:


> Wow just wow!


She looks fabulous!


----------



## Sharont2305

Subtle nod don't cha think 
Ironically, this was worn to a Bond premiere, A View to a Kill in 1995.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## doni

Stunning.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Amazing!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Living well is the best revenge!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate joins Prince William, Prince Charles and Camilla at Bond premiere
					

William and Kate, both 39, and Charles and Camilla stepped out on to the red carpet to meet 007 star Daniel Craig and other cast members at the Royal Albert Hall in London.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lulu212121

Stunning!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Coconuts40

Wow the Duchess is pure class and sophistication.  She looks stunning!!


----------



## lulu212121

doni said:


> Stunning.


LOL! I said the exact same thing before seeing your post.


----------



## Lounorada

Cosmopolitan said:


>





Cosmopolitan said:


> Kate joins Prince William, Prince Charles and Camilla at Bond premiere
> 
> 
> William and Kate, both 39, and Charles and Camilla stepped out on to the red carpet to meet 007 star Daniel Craig and other cast members at the Royal Albert Hall in London.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207931
> 
> View attachment 5207932
> 
> View attachment 5207933
> View attachment 5207934
> View attachment 5207935
> View attachment 5207936





Oh wow! She looks absolutely stunning  Hair, makeup, dress, jewels- all perfect! 
Especially love her hair & that glowing makeup. she looks like a Grecian Goddess!
Love William's tux with the velvet blazer too. Good looking couple


----------



## Lounorada

Cosmopolitan said:


> world premiere of James Bond film “No Time to Die” at Royal Albert Hall in London
> 
> View attachment 5207885


Daniel Craig needs to ease up on the makeup application. It's caked on!  Love the pink velvet blazer though!


----------



## lulu212121

Chloe302225 said:


>



Now this is Royalty! Kate doesn't even need a tiara.  She really does look like a goddess. That was my 1st thought, too.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate looks jawdroppingly stunning and flawless. Is this a Jenny Packham dress?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Kate looks jawdroppingly stunning and flawless. Is this a Jenny Packham dress?


Yes, I'm sure i read it is.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Wow. I don’t tend to have much time for Kate’s wardrobe but this deserves a stand up and slow clap. Hit that one out of the park.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


> world premiere of James Bond film “No Time to Die” at Royal Albert Hall in London
> 
> View attachment 5207897
> 
> View attachment 5207911
> 
> View attachment 5207895
> 
> View attachment 5207891
> 
> View attachment 5207884
> 
> View attachment 5207885
> View attachment 5207886


She looks like Ms. Golden Globe has come to life!  Beautiful.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Kate looks jawdroppingly stunning and flawless. Is this a Jenny Packham dress?



Yes, custom.  Isn’t it just fabulous?!?!


----------



## purseinsanity

And look!  No excessive PDA, hand clutching, or shoving along the back needed.  Kate gets everyone’s attention by simply arriving.  No climbing over everyone to get to the front needed!


----------



## Luvbolide

purseinsanity said:


> And look!  No excessive PDA, hand clutching, or shoving along the back needed.  Kate gets everyone’s attention by simply arriving.  No climbing over everyone to get to the front needed!




And no looking at her clothes and saying - “what the he** is that?!?!”  She doesn’t look like she is even trying to get attention, she seems so natural.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

Luvbolide said:


> And no looking at her clothes and saying - “what the he** is that?!?!”  She doesn’t look like she is even trying to get attention, she seems so natural.


And it's still probably a fraction of the cost of the gown in the infamous "engagement photos" of the American wannabe royals.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CarryOn2020

Lounorada said:


> Daniel Craig needs to ease up on the makeup application. It's caked on!  Love the pink velvet blazer though!



Definitely not aging well.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


>




Surely Charles and Camilla see the ‘handwriting on the wall’.


----------



## CarryOn2020

:swoon:


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> :swoon:



I wish Will hadn't lost so much hair.  His balding makes him look older than he is, where HazBeen just looks like Friar Tuck.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Suncatcher

Spectacular head to toe.


----------



## lulu212121

Cosmopolitan said:


>



The dress is sold out!?! That's not as expensive as I thought it would be. If it was available I seriously think I'd buy it. I have no where to go in it, I'd just wear it around my house  That's such a gorgeous dress!


----------



## jennlt

Cosmopolitan said:


>




This is an iconic look for her. We'll be seeing these stunning pictures 20 years from now because her whole look is absolutely  unforgettable.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## CarryOn2020

Jenny Packham dresses:


----------



## wilding

purseinsanity said:


> And look!  No excessive PDA, hand clutching, or shoving along the back needed.  Kate gets everyone’s attention by simply arriving.  No climbing over everyone to get to the front needed!




The excessive PDA always takes me back to Valentines Day in high school when all the girls would bring their big bears and roses etc to school and carry them around all day.

I'm quoting this comment due to something I read over on FB comments regarding the fact that William isn't looking at Catherine and Catherine is looking at him.

The FB comment was along the lines of her laying on her back gapping her legs and popping out babies being the only way she could keep him because he didn't show any interest in her . That was absolutely putrid from another female.

At the end of the day, Catherine and William work as a team, united as equals and individuals.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Yep, they don’t like each other -  Haaaaaa,


----------



## CarryOn2020

wilding said:


> The excessive PDA always takes me back to Valentines Day in high school when all the girls would bring their big bears and roses etc to school and carry them around all day.
> 
> I'm quoting this comment due to something I read over on FB comments regarding the fact that William isn't looking at Catherine and Catherine is looking at him.
> 
> The FB comment was along the lines of her laying on her back gapping her legs and popping out babies being the only way she could keep him because he didn't show any interest in her . That was absolutely putrid from another female.
> 
> At the end of the day, Catherine and William work as a team, united as equals and individuals.


----------



## wilding

CarryOn2020 said:


> View attachment 5208299



Nearly choked on my skittles then, wasn't expecting that gif LOL


----------



## EverSoElusive

lulu212121 said:


> Now this is Royalty! Kate doesn't even need a tiara.  She really does look like a goddess. That was my 1st thought, too.



Marklenator would have insisted to wear a tiara because dahhhhhling she's the true royalty here 

Kate on the other hand, tiara or not, she's beautiful and sophisticated


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Anyone else starting to think it will William who married up????


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yep, they don’t like each other -  Haaaaaa,



When all you need is this look from your husband. No need for excessive pda, the world can see how much in love they are.


----------



## wilding

Cavalier Girl said:


> Anyone else starting to think it will William who married up????



They're a natural fit. 
Can't fake that as much as some people wish.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

She looks SPECTACULAR!!!!


----------



## duna

Although I'm not a fan of the dress in itself, Kate looks spectacular, as usual!!!! The Cali wannabe royals should take note!!


----------



## Sina08

jennlt said:


> This is an iconic look for her. We'll be seeing these stunning pictures 20 years from now because her whole look is absolutely  unforgettable.



ITA! I’m not even particularly interested in her. But when the pic of her and Daniel Craig popped up somewhere in the news I had to google the event to see her in that dress from every angle. My jaw dropped and I literally can’t take my eyes off of her. It’s possibly her best look so far


----------



## Sharont2305

In Northern Ireland today


----------



## Sharont2305

More pics


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lazeny

jennlt said:


> This is an iconic look for her. We'll be seeing these stunning pictures 20 years from now because her whole look is absolutely  unforgettable.


 This and her outfit during Prince Phillip's funeral. She looked regal in mourning clothes, it's no surprise that she looked even more regal here.


----------



## Icyjade

Wow Kate is on a roll and showing her sister in-law how to properly dress for every occasion. Love her golden dress and purple suit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is my favorite one yet.


----------



## duna

The more I see her the less I like the other one


----------



## carmen56

I love Kate’s trouser suit, gorgeous colour.


----------



## youngster

lulu212121 said:


> The dress is sold out!?! That's not as expensive as I thought it would be. If it was available I seriously think I'd buy it.  I have no where to go in it, I'd just wear it around my house



  Wouldn't that be fun?  Swan about the house in that dress?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Lounorada




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oh my. I love most animals dearly - in fact my joy of the month will be picking up a rehabilitated hedgehog for release in our garden later this week - but spiders make my skin crawl.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh my. I love most animals dearly - in fact my joy of the month will be picking up a rehabilitated hedgehog for release in our garden later this week - but spiders make my skin crawl.




This spider is nothing to her after having to deal with MM+H.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## CentralTimeZone

Sharont2305 said:


>



Ooohh is that a Lululemon define jacket? Something I can afford!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can I quickly share one more picture from last night? It’s the writer of the newborn film Phoebe Waller Bridge. She looks so good!!


----------



## csshopper

lulu212121 said:


> Now this is Royalty! Kate doesn't even need a tiara.  She really does look like a goddess. That was my 1st thought, too.


Yes and yes, breathtaking.

 She has a way that makes it all seem natural, if that makes sense. 

I think these pictures and the veiled head shot taken of her in the car on the way to Phillip’s funeral will always be a part of photo retrospectives as she and King William move through life and celebrate the various Anniversaries of their reign.


----------



## purseinsanity

carmen56 said:


> I love Kate’s trouser suit, gorgeous colour.


Purple, the color of royalty.


----------



## csshopper

Cavalier Girl said:


> Anyone else starting to think it will William who married up????


CG, definitely Yes!
Meanwhile his brother is stuck with “a stale tart”, one of the more recent apt descriptions of his malodorous wife posted on their thread.


----------



## bag-mania

Can we take a moment to appreciate how Kate can calmly hold a tarantula and manage to look good doing it.


----------



## sdkitty

eunaddict said:


> Right?! People focus on her style and skincare and makeup but I really want to know her diet and exercise routine.


I'm sure she takes care of herself and exercises but I could work out all day long and my legs wouldn't look like hers.  It's largely genetics


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


>



it seems like she was born to do this "job"


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh my. I love most animals dearly - in fact my joy of the month will be picking up a rehabilitated hedgehog for release in our garden later this week - but spiders make my skin crawl.





Love that the spider is named Charlotte - wonder where her web is!!  We had tarantulas where I grew up - they still scare the heck out of me - darned things are huge!  They used to come out onto country roads and dance around in the summer after dark when things cooled down.  Eeeeekkk..

And wait - you are going to take in a hedgehog?!?!  I love those little things, but we don’t have them in the US.  Can you sneak in a pic when you get it?!?!


----------



## Chloe302225

William quips his children 'wont believe this' as he holds a python
					

The Duke of Cambridge, 39, joked his oldest son Prince George, eight, would be jealous of him as he was handed a snake to hold during his visit to a petting zoo at Ulster University's campus today.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## eunaddict

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh my. I love most animals dearly - in fact my joy of the month will be picking up a rehabilitated hedgehog for release in our garden later this week - but spiders make my skin crawl.





Luvbolide said:


> Love that the spider is named Charlotte - wonder where her web is!!  We had tarantulas where I grew up - they still scare the heck out of me - darned things are huge!  They used to come out onto country roads and dance around in the summer after dark when things cooled down.  Eeeeekkk..



You guys aren't the only ones. Check out Will's face. But I guess that's why she handled the spider and he handled the snake.


----------



## bag-mania

eunaddict said:


> You guys aren't the only ones. Check out Will's face. But I guess that's why she handled the spider and he handled the snake.
> 
> View attachment 5209091



 Will looks creeped out. It makes me wonder if Kate was one of those little girls who would find a frog in the pond and bring it home.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Do you guys remember this cute video? Charlotte said she likes spiders


----------



## Luvbolide

bag-mania said:


> Will looks creeped out. It makes me wonder if Kate was one of those little girls who would find a frog in the pond and bring it home.




Poor guy is grimacing!  Must admit that I used to bring home frogs, even small snakes. If the snake is big, I will touch it if someone else holds the head - or makes sure the head stays far from me!   But a spider as big as my hand - no way in he** I would get anywhere near one of those.  Kate is sure a good sport!  She jumps in and takes part whether it is any type of sporting event, handling scary characters or whatever.  Another reason she is so great at her job...never minces around and preens.


----------



## Luvbolide

EverSoElusive said:


> Do you guys remember this cute video? Charlotte said she likes spiders





I bet she will be thrilled that her mom held a ginormous spider with the same name as she has!  Though she probably wished she could have held Charlotte the spider herself!  Those kids...so cute!!  Love the say they say "David Attenborough".


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> And wait - you are going to take in a hedgehog?!?!  I love those little things, but we don’t have them in the US.  Can you sneak in a pic when you get it?!?!



Not as a pet - that's forbidden in Germany - but the hedgehog carers always look for good natural environments to release their fosters and we could score with a very big and not super groomed (by choice to make it wildlife friendly, not by laziness  ) garden and the willingness to feed as insects are on the decline. If everything goes well we'll rarely see them because once they start getting out in broad daylight they need help. I'll probably take a million pics before we release them hahaha.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

EverSoElusive said:


> Do you guys remember this cute video? Charlotte said she likes spiders




I watched that like 25 times when it came out. Amimals!


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Love the say they say "David Attenborough".


That's the correct pronunciation, lol


----------



## duna

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh my. I love most animals dearly - in fact my joy of the month will be picking up a rehabilitated hedgehog for release in our garden later this week - but spiders make my skin crawl.




Gosh, she's brave aswell: I could NEVER EVER touch a spider, snakes I don't mind...


----------



## EverSoElusive

Luvbolide said:


> I bet she will be thrilled that her mom held a ginormous spider with the same name as she has!  Though she probably wished she could have held Charlotte the spider herself!  Those kids...so cute!!  Love the say they say "David Attenborough".



I'm wondering if the spider that Kate held was named after Charlotte's Web or Charlotte (because Charlotte likes spiders ). Regardless, I agree that Charlotte is probably thrilled when hearing her mom's story.




QueenofWrapDress said:


> I watched that like 25 times when it came out. Amimals!



I watched it countless times because I couldn't get over how cute they were in the video. And of course the English accent. The kids are very spoken compared to Aunt Marklenator


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Not as a pet - that's forbidden in Germany - but the hedgehog carers always look for good natural environments to release their fosters and we could score with a very big and not super groomed (by choice to make it wildlife friendly, not by laziness  ) garden and the willingness to feed as insects are on the decline. If everything goes well we'll rarely see them because once they start getting out in broad daylight they need help. I'll probably take a million pics before we release them hahaha.




How great of you to offer your garden.  I honestly don’t know a thing about them other than the fact that they are so cute!  We’ll be happy with pre-release pics!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> That's the correct pronunciation, lol



I know, it just sounds funny -and slightly formal - coming from the mouth of babes! But waaay cuter than Mr. Attenborough!  Good enunciation, too!


----------



## Luvbolide

EverSoElusive said:


> I'm wondering if the spider that Kate held was named after Charlotte's Web or Charlotte (because Charlotte likes spiders ). Regardless, I agree that Charlotte is probably thrilled when hearing her mom's story.




I wondered about that myself.  Just Googled and discovered that E.B. white was an American, so maybe not as much read in the UK?  I was quite amused to learn as an adult that White also wrote “Elements of Style”, which is a small and wonderful book to read if one does any writing - in American English, they say.  So I am thinking probably not too popular in the UK!  LOL!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I watched that like 25 times when it came out. Amimals!


Louis!!!!!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Earthshot has a book coming up in November!


----------



## sdkitty

Luvbolide said:


> Poor guy is grimacing!  Must admit that I used to bring home frogs, even small snakes. If the snake is big, I will touch it if someone else holds the head - or makes sure the head stays far from me!   But a spider as big as my hand - no way in he** I would get anywhere near one of those.  Kate is sure a good sport!  She jumps in and takes part whether it is any type of sporting event, handling scary characters or whatever.  Another reason she is so great at her job...never minces around and preens.


I'm terrified of spiders of any kind except daddy long legs.  you'd never catch me holding one.  eww
Yes, she's a good sport and I think Will knows he picked good


----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> I'm terrified of spiders of any kind except daddy long legs.  you'd never catch me holding one.  eww
> Yes, she's a good sport and I think Will knows he picked good



Same! Adding to the horror - tarantulas can JUMP!

I admire her bravery in holding that spider (while looking completely calm and happy about it). I could not do it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> That's the correct pronunciation, lol


IMO, it's much lovelier with an English accent!


----------



## purseinsanity

duna said:


> Gosh, she's brave aswell: I could NEVER EVER touch a spider, snakes I don't mind...


While I'm not "afraid" of spiders or snakes (my daughter screams at the sight of them), never would I ever actually hold either.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William's Earthshot Prize book is a bestseller!
					

Earthshot: How to Save Our Planet, which was released today, is the first publication in Duke of Cambridge's decade-long global environmental competition.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




That doesn't happen often, but I love them all.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree!


----------



## CarryOn2020

That red one on Kate!!  
Actually all of them would look spectacular on her


----------



## duna

The gold dress looks better on Kate than on the model!


----------



## Luvbolide

duna said:


> The gold dress looks better on Kate than on the model!




I agree!  Kate’s version has different sleeves, I think.  The split on the arms on Kate’s dress doesn’t seem to go as high than the one on the model.  It looks much more elegant than the shoulder treatment on the model.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

@Luvbolide PMed you!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## littlemisskeira

That's right, Elizabeth is a nice and elegant nod to your grandmother. 
Lilibet, on the other hand, is too private and unsuitable. In fact, almost rude.


----------



## Luvbolide

littlemisskeira said:


> That's right, Elizabeth is a nice and elegant nod to your grandmother.
> Lilibet, on the other hand, is too private and unsuitable. In fact, almost rude.




To me, using her private family nickname that was used for her from childhood through old age is a bridge too far and is entirely inappropriate.  For the last many, many years, only Prince P called her that, it is not as if it was a derivative of Elizabeth so arguably fair game.  I think Smirk and Jerk were rude and presumptuous, particularly since they did not even ask her about it first.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I have a hunch someone printed this picture out and pinned it at the wall to throw darts at it  

How she radiates glamour from every pore!


----------



## Sharont2305

Hope this link works. https://www.instagram.com/reel/CUcou-kAux2/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Chanbal

Nice comment from Angela Levin.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Aw, that's the occasion where she was overheard b*tching "Don't I have a voice?" when she was informed she would speak after William, Kate and Harry. WHY DID NOBODY SEE THE WRITING ON THE WALL. Even back then, not even a part of the family yet, she thought she was the most important person present.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love food programs and stumbled upon this one: wedding menus of the Queen and Prince Philip, Charles and Diana and William and Kate.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW if the dessert course after the dessert confuses you in the Queen's menu, it was only yesterday that Darren McGrady taught me that in the royal household dessert is called pudding and what is called dessert is a course of beautifully presented fruit.


----------



## Chanbal

I didn't see this here.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Here's an old and blurry picture of Kate and Charlotte    I miss toddler Charlotte!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Nearly time for another Christmas card!


----------



## lanasyogamama

The affection here brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

UKers, how is midwifery taught in the UK? Like, do you study at university or are you trained at a hospital?


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> UKers, how is midwifery taught in the UK? Like, do you study at university or are you trained at a hospital?


My mom did midwifery in the UK at a hospital, but this was in the 1950s!


----------



## EverSoElusive

NVM. Link didn't work.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Everything looks great on Kate!


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Everything looks great on Kate!


right...that dress isn't my taste but she pulls it off


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW I saw video footage of her holding Charlotte the spider. She didn't flinch and seemed genuinely fascinated and interested.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> right...that dress isn't my taste but she pull it off



Lots of her outfits are things I would never in a million times pick for myself with my main complaint being my grandmother could wear them, but she makes them work and they always, always fit beautifully.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lanasyogamama

She has to have a stylist, right?


----------



## Sharont2305

lanasyogamama said:


> She has to have a stylist, right?


A dresser more like. Someone who'll log every item of "business" clothes, when it was worn, what occasion, with what accessories etc.


----------



## Sophisticatted

lanasyogamama said:


> She has to have a stylist, right?



She does.  Natasha Archer.


----------



## Chanbal

007-Body Language


----------



## Luvbolide

Chanbal said:


> 007-Body Language





One of my favorite parts on this video is when Will steps back to let Kate cross in front of him.  No pushing, no prodding, no grabbing by the sleeve - all his idea!  So refreshing to watch mature adults interacting.  Just exaggerates the childish behavior of some...


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Wrong spot!


----------



## Chloe302225

EDEN CONFIDENTIAL: Kate Middleton's hush-hush TV pow wow
					

EDEN CONFIDENTIAL: Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge has been holding talks with TV executive David Glover who commissioned the hit Channel 4 how Googlebox.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> EDEN CONFIDENTIAL: Kate Middleton's hush-hush TV pow wow
> 
> 
> EDEN CONFIDENTIAL: Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge has been holding talks with TV executive David Glover who commissioned the hit Channel 4 how Googlebox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Excellent if true.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Has anyone ordered the book? I'll put it on my Christmas list.

ETA: I've made a few dishes from the charity cookbook William supported a while back, though!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

ACTUAL crowds.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


>



"I'm all out of Halloween candy"?


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> ACTUAL crowds.



They are both expert at a quick handshake, a few words and eye contact that each person will remember.


----------



## kemilia

K looking fabulous as always. PW is looking good too.  So happy he is the first-born.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

kemilia said:


> K looking fabulous as always. PW is looking good too.  *So happy he is the first-born.*



I have a feeling many people have thought that more than once recently.


----------



## poopsie

QueenofWrapDress said:


> ACTUAL crowds.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

A true power couple!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I shouldn't be so petty, but...everything they do, they do better.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Double post!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Delete


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## csshopper

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I shouldn't be so petty, but...everything they do, they do better.


That's not petty, it's the REAL truth. Malignant reads her boring book to kids forced to listen and yawn; William and Kate engage with kids in an exciting and meaningful exercise. And on and on, frankly, the examples are piling up the longer the Morons of Montishitshow are on the loose. They've gone from "Dumb and Dumber" to "Dumber and Dumbest"


----------



## Sharont2305

ETA, a future King can happily go out litter picking with his classmates, yet over the pond...


----------



## Icyjade

I think it’s so great that she recycles outfits. And she makes the clothes look good! 









						A royal Pre-pregnancy wardrobe! Kate Middleton leads the charge
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, has regularly showed how little time - or children - has changed her enviable figure by rewearing pieces from before she became a  mother-of-three.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Unlike her sister-in-law…


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> ETA, a future King can happily go out litter picking with his classmates, yet over the pond...




"My little bit of influence, my little bit of profile", and it sounds GENUINE. I have seriously come to adore these two.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Icyjade said:


> I think it’s so great that she recycles outfits. And she makes the clothes look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A royal Pre-pregnancy wardrobe! Kate Middleton leads the charge
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, has regularly showed how little time - or children - has changed her enviable figure by rewearing pieces from before she became a  mother-of-three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike her sister-in-law…



To be fair - and I'm going to hell for this - her sister-in-law wouldn't be able to fit any pre-pregnancy stuff even if she was into rewearing and shopping sustainably instead of wasting money like it grows in trees.


----------



## Icyjade

QueenofWrapDress said:


> To be fair - and I'm going to hell for this - her sister-in-law wouldn't be able to fit any pre-pregnancy stuff even if she was into rewearing and shopping sustainably instead of wasting money like it grows in trees.



Also that Kate buys ageless classics instead of badly fitting stuff or sacks. Still shuddering from Suck’s awful pregnancy outfits…


----------



## sdkitty

I agree with William on this space tourism.....I don't really understand why everyone is so excited about Shatner going into space for ten minutes.  because he was on a tv show about space (and he's old)?  It's like so many people getting excited about JLo and Ben.  Why?  apparently its not hard to get american media (and the public?) excited.
As William basically said people (like Shatner and Bezos) should do something about the environment rather than taking a joy ride.
Duke of Cambridge brings William Shatner down to earth with pot-shot at space tourism (yahoo.com)


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> I agree with William on this space tourism.....I don't really understand why everyone is so excited about Shatner going into space for ten minutes.  because he was on a tv show about space (and he's old)? * It's like so many people getting excited about JLo and Ben. *



Not me. For once I'm still bitter about the Anthony/Lopez divorce, and then...the guy is such a mess his very patient wife finally divorced him. If JLo wanted a project she could have adopted a puppy.


----------



## CarryOn2020

sdkitty said:


> I agree with William on this space tourism.....I don't really understand why everyone is so excited about Shatner going into space for ten minutes.  because he was on a tv show about space (and he's old)?  It's like so many people getting excited about JLo and Ben.  Why?  apparently its not hard to get american media (and the public?) excited.
> As William basically said people (like Shatner and Bezos) should do something about the environment rather than taking a joy ride.
> Duke of Cambridge brings William Shatner down to earth with pot-shot at space tourism (yahoo.com)



IMO William suffers from the same issue as the rest of his family. The BRF leave a *huge footprint *wherever they go.  When he and Charles address these issues within the BRF, then I’ll listen. Until then, he should stay out of other people’s successes/business. Look inward, William et al.

Consider this — the *secretly* part is troubling imo. Ymmv. 









						Queen secretly lobbied Scottish ministers for climate law exemption
					

Monarch used secretive procedure to become only person in country not bound by a green energy rule




					www.theguardian.com
				




_The Queen’s lawyers *secretly* lobbied Scottish ministers to change a draft law to *exempt her private land from a major initiative to cut carbon emissions, documents reveal.*

The exemption means the Queen, one of the largest landowners in Scotland, is the only person in the country not required to facilitate the construction of pipelines to heat buildings using renewable energy.

Her lawyers secured the dispensation from Scotland’s government five months ago by exploiting an obscure parliamentary procedure known as Queen’s consent, which gives the monarch advance sight of legislation._


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Not me. For once I'm still bitter about the Anthony/Lopez divorce, and then...the guy is such a mess his very patient wife finally divorced him. If JLo wanted a project she could have adopted a puppy.


JoLo seems to need to constantly have a man....and to have lots of attention from the public


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> JoLo seems to need to constantly have a man....and to have lots of attention from the public



I wonder when they'll get engaged for the 2nd time, because that seems to be part of her dating MO.


----------



## Chanbal

Icyjade said:


> I think it’s so great that she recycles outfits. And she makes the clothes look good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A royal Pre-pregnancy wardrobe! Kate Middleton leads the charge
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, has regularly showed how little time - or children - has changed her enviable figure by rewearing pieces from before she became a  mother-of-three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike her sister-in-law…



I wish she would share her secret!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chanbal said:


> I wish she would share her secret!



I'm sure she eats well and works out, but also judging from her mom and sister she might have some genetic advantage as well.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I wonder when they'll get engaged for the 2nd time, because that seems to be part of her dating MO.


right
and she'll need a very large ring
wonder what Jennifer garner thinks of all this...she's probably shaking her head


----------



## Chanbal

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm sure she eats well and works out, but also judging from her mom and sister she might have some genetic advantage as well.


Genetic and eating well are very important. Also, her support staff is likely playing a major role on it. A healthy and tasty diet takes time to organize/prepare, and we often end up eating takeout…


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Wow. 

*The Queen admits she is ‘irritated’ by world leaders who ‘talk but don’t DO’ in rare public intervention ahead of climate change summit - just hours after Prince William's blast for billionaires over space tourism*

*The Queen attended the sixth ceremonial opening of the Welsh parliament in Cardiff today*
*She was over heard on a TV livestream saying she is 'irritated' by world leaders' inaction on climate change*
*Comes as China's Xi Jinping is set to snub Cop26 summit while Modi and Putin are yet to accept invitations*
*The 95-year-old monarch was speaking to Duchess of Cornwall and parliamentary presiding officer Elin Jones*
*Remarks are a rare public insight into the politically neutral – and tight-lipped – monarch's personal views *
*Her Majesty is set to play host to world leaders at next month's UN Cop26 climate conference in Glasgow*









						Queen slams world leaders not committing to climate summit
					

The Queen was speaking to the Duchess of Cornwall and the Welsh Parliament's presiding officer when she was overheard saying she was 'irritated' by world leaders who 'talk but don't do'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pixiejenna

Kind of ironic after the story carryon2020 posted on how her lawyers lobbied for her to have a exception from following the laws of Scotland reguarding climate change for the Queen to make such statements. Do as I say not as I do seems to be a theme for this family.

While the royal family as a whole have an enormously giant carbon footprint and it is hypocritical for them to comment on he’s not wrong. These guys in the great space race are basically having a “who as the biggest d!ck” contest IMO. Meanwhile they’re trashing our planet to one up each other.


----------



## K.D.

csshopper said:


> That's not petty, it's the REAL truth. Malignant reads her boring book to kids forced to listen and yawn; William and Kate engage with kids in an exciting and meaningful exercise. And on and on, frankly, the examples are piling up the longer the Morons of Montishitshow are on the loose. They've gone from "Dumb and Dumber" to "Dumber and Dumbest"


Paging MaggieMuggins for a nickname medal


----------



## CarryOn2020

pixiejenna said:


> Kind of ironic after the story carryon2020 posted on how her lawyers lobbied for her to have a exception from following the laws of Scotland reguarding climate change for the Queen to make such statements. Do as I say not as I do seems to be a theme for this family.
> 
> While the royal family as a whole have an enormously giant carbon footprint and it is hypocritical for them to comment on he’s not wrong. These guys in the great space race are basically having a “who as the biggest d!ck” contest IMO. Meanwhile they’re trashing our planet to one up each other.



I liked and like our NASA program. We reaped enormous benefits from the program, not simply in terms of space, but in terms of the mental & physical challenges of sending people into the unknown. In order to thrive, our brains require the challenge. The knowledge we learn from studying space applies to this planet, too. It is all connected.

To deny people the opportunity to learn about our solar system and beyond, — No, emphatically No, I will not support that.  We have known since the 1950s [and earlier] how to clean up pollution. There is no mystery in it. It is not ‘news’ that we have pollution. Yes, we took it seriously long ago, too. Ask yourself why hasn’t the entire world supported this effort. Not just 10 or so countries, but the whole world. Why?

If the BRF wants this _earthshot_ to be a success, it should refrain from criticising those who are trying to make it better.  Will is showing his lack of scientific understanding of the solar system as well as his lack of understanding geo-political forces. Perhaps he should speak to real scientists rather than actors and activists who have their own agendas. Sure, saving the planet is ostensibly their agenda, look below the surface - they have a hidden agenda [see paragraph 2].

My 2 cents, worth much less due to inflation.

ETA: 
I understand the resistance to the _vanity_ space trips, I really do. Still, I support the side of knowledge and learning.  Bezos is a summa cum laude graduate in Electrical Engineering & computer science from Princeton. Musk has an Economics degree and Physics degree from University of Pennsylvania. Although they don’t always act it, these are intelligent people. They learn something from each trip. Of course, they don’t share everything they learn. The show business travelers do it for the glamor-shot. While I wish they weren’t part of the trip, I understand why they are - they bring in some money and media coverage.

Just Google ‘benefits of space exploration’, there is more to it than William realises. IMO he and all world leaders should encourage gaining knowledge in all areas. It’s kinda worrisome that he isn’t. Again, we know and have known for many years how to fix the pollution issue.  Charles was ahead of this issue in some ways, so what has Will done, besides the lectures?  To build their credibility, perhaps they could post a monthly account of their real carbon footprint. Don’t include the offsets, just the real, raw numbers.

My opinion.


----------



## eunaddict

Nvm.


----------



## CarryOn2020

In today‘s Wall Street Journal opinion page - most comments don’t support William’s views.
 Curious to know what William thought he would accomplish with his comments. Where’s Richard Branson on this discussion?









						Opinion | Captain Kirk vs. Prince William
					

Actor William Shatner replies to a royal critic of his rocket flight.




					www.wsj.com
				




_William Shatner of “Star Trek” fame didn’t see any Klingons or Romulans during his recent trip to outer space, but he’s now firing a few photon torpedoes at another enemy of the whole enterprise. This week Britain’s Prince William, without mentioning any names, told a BBC interviewer: “We need some of the world’s greatest brains and minds fixed on trying to repair this planet, not trying to find the next place to go and live.”

The BBC journalist then mused about the carbon footprint presumably created by a rocket flight for leisure, which Prince William agreed was a “fundamental question.” What rubbish, as the Brits say. 

For one thing, exactly zero Earthlings are “giving up and heading out into space,” as Prince William put it. Certainly Mr. Shatner isn’t, judging by his remarks upon landing about the precariousness of Earth’s atmosphere. “It’s so thin,” he said, “and you’re through it in an instant.”
As for the carbon footprint, it isn’t what you imagine. Mr. Shatner went up on Blue Origin’s New Shepard rocket, which burns liquid hydrogen and oxygen. “The main emissions will be water and some minor combustion products, and virtually no CO2,” an atmospheric scientist told LiveScience.com in July. That isn’t to claim no effects: Building the rocket and producing the flight creates carbon emissions, no doubt, but so does putting on a royal wedding with a crowd of global guests and a military flyover.

*The larger point is what the prince’s cramped view of private spaceflight says about the lowering of human ambitions*. Think of the British mountaineer George Mallory, who was asked in the 1920s why he wanted to try scaling Mount Everest. His reported reply echoes through history: “Because it’s there.” We can imagine Mallory’s answer if someone had scolded him to quit running away to a mountaintop, since we have real issues down here at sea level.

That seems to be the spirit of Captain Kirk’s response to Prince William. “He’s a lovely, gentle, educated man, but he’s got the wrong idea,” Mr. Shatner told Entertainment Tonight. “The idea here is not to go, ‘Yeah, look at me. I’m in space!’” He said the Blue Origin flight was simply another “baby step” into the heavens.

After the Space Shuttle retired in 2011, the U.S. ended up paying Russia to take astronauts to orbit. Isn’t it better to have American billionaires competing for that business? And who knows what might come next. Mr. Shatner floated the idea of electricity generation in the heavens: “You can build a base 250, 280 miles above the Earth and send that power down here.” Beam it down, Scotty._


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Billy Eilish has nice things to say about them
Billie Eilish Broke a ‘Whole List’ of Royal ‘Rules’ While Meeting William & Kate—Here’s the Protocol She Ignored (yahoo.com)


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




Cynics will say it's all PR, but I think it is lovely especially for a family who is usually very, very restrained with PDA (if hugging or finding so openly nice words).


----------



## eunaddict




----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Cynics will say it's all PR, but I think it is lovely especially for a family who is usually very, very restrained with PDA (if hugging or finding so openly nice words).



Photo was taken at Sandringham in 2019. What a jewel Kate is! She knows how to capture genuine affection 









						Charles 'cuddle' with William after Harry's departure is 'revelation'
					

The British Royal Family is not renowned for hugs. However, Prince William and Charles wowed fans with a sweet personal picture of the two hugging, taken at Sandringham last year.




					www.express.co.uk
				



_The Duchess of Cambridge took the photograph, which shows William pulling his father in for hug, him arm wrapped tight around his shoulders, while Charles laughs looking delighted.

It was a rare insight into a more relaxed relationship between the pair, who are often seen together at more formal events.

Fans cooed over the image, singing its praises._


----------



## sdkitty

this story is behind a paywall but apparently British public would like to skip Charles as king and go to William when the queen dies.  Of course, the public doesn't get to decide and from what I gather, Charles is unlikely to do this
It’s Official. Brits Want Prince William, Not Prince Charles, to Succeed the Queen (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Wow, for the both of them


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton stuns in pastel McQueen dress at Earthshot Prize
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, both 39, are set to host the awards this afternoon said to the most ambitious environmental prize in history.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

I knew Catherine was going to look great but William with the green velvet jacket and turtleneck was unexpectedly awesome #iseeyouwilliam


----------



## CarryOn2020

Yes, yes, they look great.  Not a 007 great, but good enough.

[I was hoping for a sparkly gown, like this in 2019, quietly tip toes away.]


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Or this one sparkles beautifully:


----------



## A1aGypsy

They seem to be dressed for different events. I’m not a fan of the velvet jacket / turtleneck or mock neck combo. The shirt is too casual for the jacket and then she is in a ball gown.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

A1aGypsy said:


> They seem to be dressed for different events. I’m not a fan of the velvet jacket / turtleneck or mock neck combo. The shirt is too casual for the jacket and then she is in a ball gown.



Agree, the turtleneck on him throws off the look. Even just a basic black collared shirt would have looked better. Plus the green jacket and pale lavender gown sort of clash IMO. His look says winter to me, her's says spring. A jewel tone on her might of worked better.


----------



## Annawakes

I think he dressed to stand out, which he does.  It’s fun to see him wear unexpected things.

I think she dressed to blend in, which she does.  That’s why no sparkly wow gown.  It’s nice to see she isn’t there for attention.


----------



## K.D.

I'm afraid I think I see a hint of a uh - body part - on Kate...


----------



## rose60610

I don't ever recall seeing Kate looking unhappy or bored. She has a beautiful smile and I'm sure there have plenty of times she may have felt like smirking or frowning, but she always puts on a smile wherever she goes. You'll never catch her feeling sorry for herself. I like William but don't agree with his criticism of the billionaires and their space programs. First of all, it's THEIR money and they can do whatever they want with it. Bezos, Branson and Musk didn't screw up the Earth. William may need to be reminded that the BRF isn't exactly short on assets, land, palaces, castles, art and jewels that could be sold to help the Earth in the same way Will suggests that the rich space guys do. There are some countries in particular that are HUGE polluters and never seem to get much criticism or called on the carpet. And the most prominent ME oil guys weren't included in Will's rant either. Hmm.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




Can you imagine someone else wearing a 10yo dress?


----------



## Lounorada

Sharont2305 said:


>



Queue the petty, jealous, rage fueled revenge from the King Clown of Montecito and his wife after seeing this post caption.



Chloe302225 said:


>



Love her with the side-parting in her hair. It's a nice change, more youthful and fresh looking, a center parting can be harsh and dated looking when worn all the time.



Chloe302225 said:


>



I prefer the new, updated belt with the dress. The belt from the 2011 picture looked tacky, which is surprising for Alexander McQueen.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

rose60610 said:


> I don't ever recall seeing Kate looking unhappy or bored. She has a beautiful smile and I'm sure there have plenty of times she may have felt like smirking or frowning, but she always puts on a smile wherever she goes. You'll never catch her feeling sorry for herself. I like William but don't agree with his criticism of the billionaires and their space programs. First of all, it's THEIR money and they can do whatever they want with it. Bezos, Branson and Musk didn't screw up the Earth. William may need to be reminded that the BRF isn't exactly short on assets, land, palaces, castles, art and jewels that could be sold to help the Earth in the same way Will suggests that the rich space guys do. There are some countries in particular that are HUGE polluters and never seem to get much criticism or called on the carpet. And the most prominent ME oil guys weren't included in Will's rant either. Hmm.


well, I'm mad that Amazon doesn't pay taxes.....it may be legal (due to loopholes in the law) but it isn't right.....this kind of stuff puts the burden on the middle class to pay for everything


----------



## CarryOn2020

sdkitty said:


> well, I'm mad that Amazon doesn't pay taxes.....it may be legal (due to loopholes in the law) but it isn't right.....this kind of stuff puts the burden on the middle class to pay for everything



What about LouisVuiton? Are they paying their fair share? Their CEO is the 3rd richest billionaire. 
Sure, Bezos attracts lots of attention, but there are about 2,500 billionaires in the world. Of course, the USA has the most, but plenty of others in the world. What are they doing? Seems to me every one of those people could solve most of the world’s problems.





__





						Billionaires by Country 2022
					





					worldpopulationreview.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don’t love a mock turtleneck, but I like that he takes risks.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> I don’t love a mock turtleneck, but I like that he takes risks.



This. I wasn't super fond of the combination, but that he puts himself out there and tries new things is great.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> I don’t love a mock turtleneck, but I like that he takes risks.


Totally agree. 
Any famous man who attends many red carpet events and breaks away from the traditional tux to try different styles, get an applause from me!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chanbal




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oh hi there Grinch, I mean Angela! Really, doesn't she have something mean to say about the Sussexes?


----------



## bellecate

K.D. said:


> I'm afraid I think I see a hint of a uh - body part - on Kate...


Something we all have and can’t always control. For me she looks splendid.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Looking amazing as always.


----------



## duna

One thing I really don't like is that length dress/skirt with high heels. Sophie Wessex often wears that length with heels and IMO it's not at all flattering, 15/20cm less would be perfect. Of course, Kate still looks gorgeous, she would even if she wore a garbage bag!


----------



## CarryOn2020

She doesn’t miss a beat - always lovely




eta: agree about the skirt being too long, also the hair [as seen in this video - a trim would help]


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> She doesn’t miss a beat - always lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: agree about the skirt being too long, also the hair [as seen in this video - a trim would help]



I love that she was a bit startled seeing Ant & Dec, so funny.


----------



## Sharont2305

Not one bit of word salad spoken. 

I do agree that her hair needs to be cut shorter and really, I think knowing she was giving a speech she could've tied her hair off her face to save it from falling as she puts her head down.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sharont2305 said:


> Not one bit of word salad spoken.
> 
> I do agree that her hair needs to be cut shorter and really, I think knowing she was giving a speech she could've tied her hair off her face to save it from falling as she puts her head down.




Agree, shorter skirt and shorter hair.  Still, she does have 3 kids in school, right?  Red, of course, is part of the  Thomas's Battersea uniform, so maybe a school meeting is also on today’s agenda.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CentralTimeZone

CarryOn2020 said:


> Agree, shorter skirt and shorter hair.  Still, she does have 3 kids in school, right?  Red, of course, is part of the  Thomas's Battersea uniform, so maybe a school meeting is also on today’s agenda.


Red is the color for addiction awareness.


----------



## CarryOn2020

hollieplus2 said:


> Red is the color for addiction awareness.



Thank you!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Aw...grandmas. Mine tells everyone about my TV show with my very good friend the celebrity chef. I'm not even in front of the camera  

Link because TPF doesn't accept reels and Insta TV.

"I saw you on the telly yesterday. I was watching William's Earthshot Prize."


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Aw...grandmas. Mine tells everyone about my TV show with my very good friend the celebrity chef. I'm not even in front of the camera
> 
> Link because TPF doesn't accept reels and Insta TV.
> 
> "I saw you on the telly yesterday. I was watching William's Earthshot Prize."



She sounds like all grandma's when their grandchild has achieved something. They must bring it up and tell everyone. I love it.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Queen welcomes billionaire business leaders to Windsor Castle
					

The Queen, Charles and William hosted a lavish reception following a Government investment summit yesterday evening. Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates was among the guests invited.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## HermesHope

That red pleated skirt reminds me of one I had in the late 70s/early 80s. I was slim then (but very short!).


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## plastic-fish

Sharont2305 said:


>



Holding hands, I love it! Don’t see that very often so when they do have a PDA, it warms my heart…


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


>



Her makeup looks so pretty here.


----------



## Sharont2305

William and Catherine with their children at Heathrow Airport on thursday


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder where they’re headed!


----------



## duna

Is it already half term?


----------



## jcnc

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder where they’re headed!


I think they were supposed to be on their way to Greece to attend Princess Diana’s godson’s marriage.









						Princess Diana's Godson Prince Philippos of Greece Marries Wife Nina Flohr for Third Time in Athens
					

After tying the knot in an intimate ceremony in December and celebrating with another springtime ceremony, Prince Philippos and Nina Flohr got married again Saturday in Athens




					people.com


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> Is it already half term?


Yes, I think it is.


----------



## bellecate

They certainly do their country proud.


----------



## mikimoto007

I think they're probably in Caribbean, either St.Barts or Mustique. Mainland Europe is a little tricky right now with unvaccinated children. I really don't think they've gone to that wedding in Greece, most of the guests were photographed, so we would have seen pics by now. I think it would need to be in sibling territory before they went to a wedding abroad - they didn't go to Kitty's wedding in Italy either.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

mikimoto007 said:


> I think they're probably in Caribbean, either St.Barts or Mustique. Mainland Europe is a little tricky right now with unvaccinated children. I really don't think they've gone to that wedding in Greece, most of the guests were photographed, so we would have seen pics by now. I think it would need to be in sibling territory before they went to a wedding abroad - they didn't go to Kitty's wedding in Italy either.



I'm betting on Mustique given it was their annual January holiday before the pandemic.


----------



## bellecate

Love this photo.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The caption


----------



## H addict

bellecate said:


> Love this photo.
> View attachment 5233241


I guess this is photoshopped, I’vé NEVER seen grey flowers


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oh, I'm hoping for some serious bling!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> William and Catherine with their children at Heathrow Airport on thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230666
> View attachment 5230667
> View attachment 5230668
> View attachment 5230669


GASP!!!  They were allowed out of the gilded cage?!!?  Where is all the security for the two future kings!!??  I hope they're not daring to fly (the horror) COMMERCIAL!


----------



## youngster

From what I can see of it, I love Kate's red dress and that brooch!  Swoon!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Canada Tour 





__





						Kate Dazzles in a Rich Red Cocktail Dress at Evening Reception UPDATED – What Kate Wore
					






					whatkatewore.com


----------



## Luvbolide

We have been seeing so many lovely pix of W&C of late - they seem to be really stepping up and covering so many appearances.  And they look - and act - every bit a future king and queen.  It is going to be a significant shock to my system when suddenly Charles is king and he and Camilla move more front and center.  I know that it is not reasonable to hope that the C&C generation gets skipped, but it would sure make me happy!  And why shouldn’t the BRF want to make anonymous Yanks happy?!?!  Sigh…


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> From what I can see of it, I love Kate's red dress and that brooch!  Swoon!


Beautiful aren't they? I believe the brooch belongs to The Queen.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> Beautiful aren't they? I believe the brooch belongs to The Queen.



yes, it does.  Been reading about the jewelry the last couple of days as I work my way through the biography of the Cartier family.  She has some amazing pieces - would love to see more.  Not surprisingly, this maple leaf was worn by the Queen and Kate - and I think Camilla, too, on trips to Canada.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> William and Catherine with their children at Heathrow Airport on thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230666
> View attachment 5230667
> View attachment 5230668
> View attachment 5230669


I don't like that dress - reminds me of something from the 60's.  but she's not making a public appearance so if she wants to dress for comfort, that's fine


----------



## Sharont2305

Deleted


----------



## CarryOn2020

More info on the brooch:









						Sunday Brooch: The Maple Leaf
					

As we know, Queen Elizabeth's brooches often offer more than just pretty bling to look at; they're often symbolic as well. This is very true...




					orderofsplendor.blogspot.com


----------



## EverSoElusive




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Those Chloe boots will never die!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Great picture


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

***** laughs with Prince William at COP26 Royal reception https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...harles.html?ito=native_share_article-masthead


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sophisticatted

Love the Queen’s butterfly brooch and the picture of Prince Philip with the butterflies on the table right beside her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Love that dress, does anyone know the designer?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’ll put money on Jenny Packman.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Love that dress, does anyone know the designer?



That was an Alexander McQueen gown that she wore to the 2019 Royal Variety Performance. And Erdem earrings.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Found it, it's Sarah Burton for Alexander McQueen! It has a bit of a goth vibe, doesn't it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I lost the money I bet!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> I lost the money I bet!



I can never properly identify stuff, I just google. But did you know Jenny Peckham is releasing a memoir (or I think, the hardcover is out already but I ordered the paperback which will come early next year)?


----------



## CarryOn2020

lanasyogamama said:


> I lost the money I bet!



I thought you meant that she would wear JP to this year’s event.  A new JP, with some sparkly jewels - this is what we need to kick off the holidays.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>





Not so crazy about the DVF, but love both of the other two.  I think she looks beautiful in both of those.  Looking forward to seeing what she picks for this year!


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> I thought you meant that she would wear JP to this year’s event.  A new JP, with some sparkly jewels - this is what we need to kick off the holidays.


I agree!!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton opens new galleries at Imperial War Museum in London
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 39, was in high spirits as she visited the Imperial War Museum in London today to open the galleries and met with Holocaust survivors.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LizzieBennett

Sharont2305 said:


>




This is so inspiring to me.   I’m tearing up just reading it and can’t believe she made it through without getting emotional.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Annawakes

I love it when she wears pants.  She’s got the tiniest waist I’ve ever seen for someone that tall!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## bellecate

Sound thinking.


----------



## Annawakes

He’s clearly talking about….them.  I’m surprised he said something so direct.


----------



## H addict

Sharont2305 said:


>



Can anyone please ID the outfit, I love this shade of green


----------



## Cosmopolitan

bellecate said:


> Sound thinking.
> View attachment 5248222



Curious when that William quote was made, do you know the date?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

H addict said:


> Can anyone please ID the outfit, I love this shade of green



Here you go


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

And not a red dress in sight from any of the ladies in the Royal party. All in dark colours and very appropriate.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Awwww, look!  A real royal wearing green and actually looking lovely in it.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sophisticatted

Cosmopolitan said:


>




In the second photo, it looks like Camilla just made a quip and Catherine is trying not to laugh about it.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


>




And not a wildely inappropritate wide grin at a somber occasion in sight.


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> And not a wildely inappropritate wide grin at a somber occasion in sight.


Or staring at the cameras!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Is that Gok in the 3rd picture? And I love the wild lady's outfit in the last one!


----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is that Gok in the 3rd picture? And I love the wild lady's outfit in the last one!



Yes that is Gok, he was awarded an MBE according to the caption.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> Yes that is Gok, he was awarded an MBE according to the caption.



Oops. It helps when one can read


----------



## Sharont2305

I was a tad disappointed in Goks outfit tbh, Carrie (last photo) looked amazing though the has looked like something she who I will not name wore.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Royal Variety Performance at Royal Albert Hall

repeat Jenny Packham gown from the Pakistan tour

source: Getty images


----------



## Sharont2305

Now, that's how you wear green! And I love her hair.


----------



## redney

Stunning!


----------



## Lounorada

Cosmopolitan said:


> Royal Variety Performance at Royal Albert Hall
> 
> repeat Jenny Packham gown from the Pakistan tour
> 
> source: Getty images
> 
> View attachment 5253518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253537
> 
> View attachment 5253535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253545
> View attachment 5253546
> 
> View attachment 5253551
> View attachment 5253553


Love her hair this curly.
Love that she's still rocking the side-parting.
Love to see that green dress again as she looks fantastic in it and it looks great next to Williams navy blue velvet jacket.
Her makeup is lovely, she is glowing.
Also, another great tux on William, his tailor sure know how to make an impeccable fitting suit.
What a gorgeous couple!


----------



## youngster

I love Kate in green, it is a fabulous color on her.  She looks great and that Jenny Packham dress is beautiful!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Apparently Charles and Camilla are in Cairo. I'm jealous. At this point I feel I'll never leave the house again.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Apparently Charles and Camilla are in Cairo. I'm jealous. At this point I feel I'll never leave the house again.


Yes, they've just been to Jordan too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

youngster said:


> I love Kate in green, it is a fabulous color on her.  She looks great and that Jenny Packham dress is beautiful!


Let's face it.  Kate is a freak of nature that looks good in everything!


----------



## Mendocino

William and Kate arrive at the Royal Variety Performance 

This is the first time I've seen footage of an arrival with such good camera work lighting and audio. They are so kind, gracious and dignified and I love them both to bits!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mendocino said:


> William and Kate arrive at the Royal Variety Performance
> 
> This is the first time I've seen footage of an arrival with such good camera work lighting and audio. They are so kind, gracious and dignified and I love them both to bits!


Same here!  They look even more kind and gracious compared to the other couple who shall go nameless.  Kate knows her place per protocol, and isn’t shoving William along or clawing his arm.  And they seem so genuine!


----------



## Sophisticatted

I feel for William.  You really don’t need a body language expert to read him.  The fact that the Middletons are there also supports the theory that he needs some emotional support right now.  Kate almost always looks relaxed, happy, and confident.  They make a great pair.


----------



## Luvbolide

purseinsanity said:


> Same here!  They look even more kind and gracious compared to the other couple who shall go nameless.  Kate knows her place per protocol, and isn’t shoving William along or clawing his arm.  And they seem so genuine!



That’s funny - I also noticed how nice it is to watch W&K going through the receiving line with no pushing, pulling, trying to cut in front, etc.  such a relief and pleasure to watch two professionals go about doing their jobs so well.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sophisticatted said:


> I feel for William.  You really don’t need a body language expert to read him.  The fact that the Middletons are there also supports the theory that he needs some emotional support right now.  Kate almost always looks relaxed, happy, and confident.  They make a great pair.


How nice, that even as the future king, he's close to his in laws and they're a part of his life as well.  More people to love his kids.  Imagine that.


----------



## scarlet555

Mendocino said:


> William and Kate arrive at the Royal Variety Performance
> 
> This is the first time I've seen footage of an arrival with such good camera work lighting and audio. They are so kind, gracious and dignified and I love them both to bits!



Wow… Cringe is such a crazy person compared to any humans at any formal events, pushing/pulling her husband to shake everyone's hand first, Kate is so graceful...


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> Now, that's how you wear green! And I love her hair.


She's gorgeous and  her choices of outfits (or stylists) are perfect. I wonder what her hairdresser would make out of my hair. I'm sure she has great natural hair but these waves are dreamy.


QueenofWrapDress said:


> Apparently Charles and Camilla are in Cairo. I'm jealous. At this point I feel I'll never leave the house again.


Don't worry; just a few more years, half a dozen shots and you'll be ready to explore the world again.... or a neighbouring city.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> And not a wildely inappropritate wide grin at a somber occasion in sight.


she never missteps.....William has the perfect wife


----------



## Vintage Leather

sdkitty said:


> she never missteps.....William has the perfect wife


Oh, she has had plenty of missteps. But the thing is, 1) she doesn’t keep repeating them. 2) she doesn’t call a reporter or have her “friends” give anonymous tips justifying her actions. So it’s really easy to forget her mistakes because they’re none of my business


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Vintage Leather said:


> Oh, she has had plenty of missteps. But the thing is, 1) she doesn’t keep repeating them. 2) she doesn’t call a reporter or have her “friends” give anonymous tips justifying her actions. So it’s really easy to forget her mistakes because they’re none of my business



Plus, these were early on. She grew into her role beautifully.


----------



## lazeny

Vintage Leather said:


> Oh, she has had plenty of missteps. But the thing is, 1) she doesn’t keep repeating them. 2) she doesn’t call a reporter or have her “friends” give anonymous tips justifying her actions. So it’s really easy to forget her mistakes because they’re none of my business



Agree. Kate had plenty of missteps. But she learned and grew into her role. She doesn't blame others for her mistakes. She doesn't have a chip on her shoulder and didn't set out to prove how woke she is. She knows how to roll with the punches. She does her work responsibly and that's admirable. Kate is a sensible woman who rises up to the occasion and makes the most of her role in the BRF.


----------



## Luvbolide

I agree that Kate has grown into her role.  It feels like even in the past 2 or 3 years  she seems more relaxed and confident and is showing her personality a bit more, too. I also LOVE the fact that she is not a source of constant turmoil - the non-stop drama from the other one is annoying and exhausting.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Right? I like my life drama-free, and I appreciate people who keep it low-key instead of making a fuss wherever they go.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lazeny said:


> Agree. Kate had plenty of missteps. But she learned and grew into her role. She doesn't blame others for her mistakes. She doesn't have a chip on her shoulder and didn't set out to prove how woke she is. She knows how to roll with the punches. She does her work responsibly and that's admirable. Kate is a sensible woman who rises up to the occasion and makes the most of her role in the BRF.



I have another one: it was honest mistakes, not "I know better and I'll do exactly what I want, not what I am told to do".


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Not my favourite outfit on her nor my favourite colour. But the genuine smile makes up for it.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Not my favourite outfit on her nor my favourite colour. But the genuine smile makes up for it.



The photo makes her thighs looks chubby, and we all know they are anything but.

This looks to be a fun event - 








						Prince William and Kate Middleton ban BBC from screening Christmas carol concert amid fury over royal documentary
					

WILLIAM and Kate have banned the BBC from screening their Christmas carol concert amid fury over a royal documentary. Instead the charity fund-raiser, hosted by the Duchess at Westminster Abbey, wi…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

More from yesterday


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Dear Cambridges, I'm ready for a Christmas card. Thanks.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Let me guess...it won't be Oprah and George Clooney, but people who actually deserve to be there?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Let me guess...it won't be Oprah and George Clooney, but people who actually deserve to be there?


And she will be tastefully dressed in a fitted coat and hat and not half naked like a trollop.


----------



## bisbee

Sharont2305 said:


> And she will be tastefully dressed in a fitted coat and hat and not half naked like a trollop.


What outfit are you referring to where Meghan (I assume you are referring to her) was ”half naked like a trollop”?  Just curious…


----------



## rose60610

I recently ran across a ten minute Youtube of Kate and Will's wedding where she gets out of the car at Westminster Abbey, Pippa straightens out her veil train and her father walks her down the aisle and gives her away at the altar. Every second was pure class under high stress and pressure, beautiful-not-fakey smiles and you could tell Kate's dad was fully aware the cameras were bearing down. He looked fantastic as he gave Kate away even though he must have been very nervous. No wonder Kate has been a very successful royal. It started with her parents' class. Kate's missteps along the way are nothing when compared to the deliberate faux pas of another duchess.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## purseinsanity

rose60610 said:


> I recently ran across a ten minute Youtube of Kate and Will's wedding where she gets out of the car at Westminster Abbey, Pippa straightens out her veil train and her father walks her down the aisle and gives her away at the altar. Every second was pure class under high stress and pressure, beautiful-not-fakey smiles and you could tell Kate's dad was fully aware the cameras were bearing down. He looked fantastic as he gave Kate away even though he must have been very nervous. No wonder Kate has been a very successful royal. It started with her parents' class. Kate's missteps along the way are nothing when compared to the deliberate faux pas of another duchess.


ITA.  These were people not used to being in the limelight, nor whoring themselves for it, yet they acted with utter class.


----------



## Sharont2305

D.


----------



## LibbyRuth

purseinsanity said:


> ITA.  These were people not used to being in the limelight, nor whoring themselves for it, yet they acted with utter class.


They respected the system she was marrying in to rather than looking at it as something that needed to change.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Wow, what a fabulous exhibit - would love to be able to see it - just finishing up a book on the Imperial Easter eggs.  I am at a point where the Moscow Kremlin egg gets bashed up and lost - lovely to see it here in all of its glory!


----------



## pukasonqo

Luvbolide said:


> Wow, what a fabulous exhibit - would love to be able to see it - just finishing up a book on the Imperial Easter eggs.  I am at a point where the Moscow Kremlin egg gets bashed up and lost - lovely to see it here in all of its glory!



Could you let me know the title of the book please?
I remember reading “Nicholas and Alexandra” first as a kid as a condensed book in Reader’s Digest and later as a teen when I found the complete version, won’t comment on the politics/history but seeing the pics of the Faberge Easter eggs…


----------



## Luvbolide

pukasonqo said:


> Could you let me know the title of the book please?
> I remember reading “Nicholas and Alexandra” first as a kid as a condensed book in Reader’s Digest and later as a teen when I found the complete version, won’t comment on the politics/history but seeing the pics of the Faberge Easter eggs…



Sure - the book is called “Faberge’s Eggs” and it is by Toby Faber.  I like the way he has written it - he includes a lot of history to help orient the reader.  I majored in Russian History in college and have read tons of books on the topic and think that he is good about not getting too in depth. Keeping track of the dozens and dozens of members of the Romanov family can be pretty daunting.  My only complaint is that I would have liked to see more pix.  I have been lucky enough to see most of the eggs in various museums and at exhibitions - they are fantastic to look at.  Hope you enjoy the book!


----------



## pukasonqo

Luvbolide said:


> Sure - the book is called “Faberge’s Eggs” and it is by Toby Faber.  I like the way he has written it - he includes a lot of history to help orient the reader.  I majored in Russian History in college and have read tons of books on the topic and think that he is good about not getting too in depth. Keeping track of the dozens and dozens of members of the Romanov family can be pretty daunting.  My only complaint is that I would have liked to see more pix.  I have been lucky enough to see most of the eggs in various museums and at exhibitions - they are fantastic to look at.  Hope you enjoy the book!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lanasyogamama

How cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

pukasonqo said:


> Could you let me know the title of the book please?
> I remember reading “Nicholas and Alexandra” first as a kid as a condensed book in Reader’s Digest and later as a teen when I found the complete version, won’t comment on the politics/history but seeing the pics of the Faberge Easter eggs…


Oooh, I love history, including royal related.  Is this the book?  Would you recommend it?





__





						Nicholas and Alexandra: The Classic Account of the Fall of the Romanov Dynasty: Massie, Robert K.: 9780345438317: Books: Amazon.com
					

Nicholas and Alexandra: The Classic Account of the Fall of the Romanov Dynasty: Massie, Robert K.: 9780345438317: Books: Amazon.com



					www.amazon.com


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> Oooh, I love history, including royal related.  Is this the book?  Would you recommend it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas and Alexandra: The Classic Account of the Fall of the Romanov Dynasty: Massie, Robert K.: 9780345438317: Books: Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Nicholas and Alexandra: The Classic Account of the Fall of the Romanov Dynasty: Massie, Robert K.: 9780345438317: Books: Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


 Yes! Robert K Maissie also wrote another book about the Romanovs: The Romanovs, the final chapter which is a good read too


----------



## purseinsanity

pukasonqo said:


> Yes! Robert K Maissie also wrote another book about the Romanovs: The Romanovs, the final chapter which is a good read too


Thank you!


----------



## Luvbolide

purseinsanity said:


> Oooh, I love history, including royal related.  Is this the book?  Would you recommend it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas and Alexandra: The Classic Account of the Fall of the Romanov Dynasty: Massie, Robert K.: 9780345438317: Books: Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Nicholas and Alexandra: The Classic Account of the Fall of the Romanov Dynasty: Massie, Robert K.: 9780345438317: Books: Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com



Even this many years after it was published, it is considered one of the leading bios on the life of Nicholas and his family.  There is a movie of the book, which I think is also very good.  I haven’t read this in ages - maybe I will re-read it!

His book on Peter the Great is also very highly thought of.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That night Wills sang with Taylor Swift and Jon Bon Jovi 

"“I thought, ‘Well, if they’re enjoying it, then the night is for them. So sod it. I can’t be the doofus who’s going to ruin it for everyone,’” he quipped. The royal said that he “was trying to keep myself composed on the outside,” but on the inside, there was a lot of sweating."

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/prin...cial&utm_source=Facebook&utm_campaign=us_main


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## duna

QueenofWrapDress said:


>




William looks good with a beard, he reminds me a bit of King George V!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I had to do a double take because I thought he looked a lot like Philip which I usually don't see in him.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

fidgety reindeer lol


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sophisticatted

Everyone looks lovely and happy.  It’s nice to see the Middleton clan there, lending quiet support.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## redney

Everyone looks so nice although Kate's brother's wife seems a little underdressed (?) or maybe I don't picture a patterned pantsuit for a BRF holiday event. I especially love Kate's earrings from the Queen Mum and Eugenie's cape.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’ve been following this little boy for a long time. He was severely beaten by his parents and lost limbs as a result.  Horrifying. 

He was adopted by a wonderful woman and is doing great. I’m so happy he met PW and KM.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> I’ve been following this little boy for a long time. He was severely beaten by his parents and lost limbs as a result.  Horrifying.
> 
> He was adopted by a wonderful woman and is doing great. I’m so happy he met PW and KM.




When I first read his story I cried. I hope those monsters rot in hell.


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Everyone looks so nice although Kate's brother's wife seems a little underdressed (?) or maybe I don't picture a patterned pantsuit for a BRF holiday event. I especially love Kate's earrings from the Queen Mum and Eugenie's cape.


It wasn't a BRF event, I think it was quite informal and family focused.


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> When I first read his story I cried. I hope those monsters rot in hell.


Amen. It’s beyond evil.


----------



## redney

Sharont2305 said:


> It wasn't a BRF event, I think it was quite informal and family focused.


Thanks!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Same dress different color! She knows what works for her (basically everything).


----------



## Luvbolide

lanasyogamama said:


> Same dress different color! She knows what works for her (basically everything).





Even at my advanced age, I still love a bow and love both of these.  She is smart to stock up (!) on something that is so flattering.  Too bad others....oh, never mind.  Can't recall seeing others  wearing well fitted clothes to begin with !


----------



## CarryOn2020

Luvbolide said:


> Even at my advanced age, I still love a bow and love both of these.  She is smart to stock up (!) on something that is so flattering.  Too bad others....oh, never mind.  Can't recall seeing others  wearing well fitted clothes to begin with !



Bows, ruffles, or plain, I love 99% of her ensembles. She and Pippa win the _slim hip_ competition - even after having children!


----------



## Sharont2305

Here it is, the Cambridge family Christmas card. Beautiful.


----------



## carmen56

Princess Charlotte looking quite the young lady now!


----------



## youngster

Love the Christmas card, love Charlotte's dress.  Was this taken in Jordan?  That's what I read and it has that feel for sure.


----------



## zlauren

youngster said:


> Love the Christmas card, love Charlotte's dress.  Was this taken in Jordan?  That's what I read and it has that feel for sure.



Seems likely - the two older kids are sitting on camel saddles.


----------



## Sharont2305

Sticking to the theme of Christmas cards, I love this!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> Same dress different color! She knows what works for her (basically everything).




Not a happy occasion at all, but I think that funeral look was my favourite outfit of hers ever. Just perfect.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Loving both of them...the Cambridge family always makes me happy and I love Kate's dress, but the Wales' (Cornwalls'?)  card is just so cute even though it touches on a stressful subject.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> Here it is, the Cambridge family Christmas card. Beautiful.




Oh my, Charlotte looks so much more grown up than last time we saw her.  I do love seeing the pics of the Cambridge kids!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> Sticking to the theme of Christmas cards, I love this!




Maybe it is because I have lived in California my entire life, but I am a bit surprised to see their card saying “Merry Christmas”.  There are lots of people who have holiday celebrations at this time of year who do not celebrate Christmas.  “Happy Holidays” or something similar is much more inclusive.  

I send cards to friends at this time of year, but haven’t sent “Merry Christmas” cards in years!  Or is this a crazy California thing?!?!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> Maybe it is because I have lived in California my entire life, but I am a bit surprised to see their card saying “Merry Christmas”.  There are lots of people who have holiday celebrations at this time of year who do not celebrate Christmas.  “Happy Holidays” or something similar is much more inclusive.
> 
> I send cards to friends at this time of year, but haven’t sent “Merry Christmas” cards in years!  Or is this a crazy California thing?!?!



I do think it's a bit of an American thing, it's not really done in Germany either. In fact, "Happy Holidays" is still widely understood as meaning "Christmas and New Year's".

I personally don't mind saying Happy Holidays at all if it makes people feel included, but I don't understand the offense of having to hear "Merry Christmas" either. I have been wished well on the occasion of all kinds of holidays I don't celebrate, and I always see it as people just wanting to share the love, and after all  Charles and Camilla do celebrate specifically Christmas. I have never seen saying "Happy Hanukka" or "Blessed Ramadhan" being critized as not being inclusive, it seems to be completely acceptable they are their own thing. I'm sure or at least I hope they do acknowledge major Muslim, Hindu and Jewish holidays outside of their Christmas card because seeing how the UK's population is set up everything else would be both stupid and rude.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I do think it's a bit of an American thing, it's not really done in Germany either. In fact, "Happy Holidays" is still widely understood as meaning "Christmas and New Year's".
> 
> I personally don't mind saying Happy Holidays at all if it makes people feel included, but I don't understand the offense of having to hear "Merry Christmas" either. I have been wished well on the occasion of all kinds of holidays I don't celebrate, and I always see it as people just wanting to share the love, and after all  Charles and Camilla do celebrate specifically Christmas. I have never seen saying "Happy Hanukka" or "Blessed Ramadhan" being critized as not being inclusive, it seems to be completely acceptable they are their own thing. I'm sure or at least I hope they do acknowledge major Muslim, Hindu and Jewish holidays outside of their Christmas card because seeing how the UK's population is set up everything else would be both stupid and rude.


----------



## Sharont2305

Merry Christmas is a British thing (and other parts of the world to I'm sure) To us holidays mean vacation so it'd be odd to wish someone a happy vacation at this time of year. (We wouldn't wish someone a happy holiday if they were going on vacation though, it'd be enjoy your holiday /break) 
I have seen them post a Happy (whatever festivity) on that specific occasion on Instagram.


----------



## A1aGypsy

In Canada officials have moved to “Happy Holidays” for its inclusive nature as well.


----------



## duna

I've heard recently that the EU maybe wants to change from Happy Christmas to Happy Holidays, (which,  as others have said, means more happy vacations) : I hope we don't, I respect all religions, but since Europe is a Christian continent we should maintain our traditions. JMHO


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> I've heard recently that the EU maybe wants to change from Happy Christmas to Happy Holidays, (which,  as others have said, means more happy vacations) : I hope we don't, I respect all religions, but since Europe is a Christian continent we should maintain our traditions. JMHO


I agree with you.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

duna said:


> I've heard recently that the EU maybe wants to change from Happy Christmas to Happy Holidays, (which,  as others have said, means more happy vacations) : I hope we don't, I respect all religions, but since Europe is a Christian continent we should maintain our traditions. JMHO



In German, it actually works: "Merry Christmas" is "Frohe Weihnachten", "Happy Holidays" is "Frohe Feiertage" and if someone goes on holiday/vacation you  say "Schönen Urlaub".

I don't know, I guess I'm just not easily offended myself (that goes in both directions, though...if someone really feels uncomfortable with something completely benevolent I'll happily not say or do it instead of insisting it's all in good fun).

But to get back on topic: can anyone ID Kate's Christmas card dress?


----------



## MooMooVT

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I do think it's a bit of an American thing, it's not really done in Germany either. In fact, "Happy Holidays" is still widely understood as meaning "Christmas and New Year's".
> 
> I personally don't mind saying Happy Holidays at all if it makes people feel included, but I don't understand the offense of having to hear "Merry Christmas" either. I have been wished well on the occasion of all kinds of holidays I don't celebrate, and I always see it as people just wanting to share the love, and after all  Charles and Camilla do celebrate specifically Christmas. I have never seen saying "Happy Hanukka" or "Blessed Ramadhan" being critized as not being inclusive, it seems to be completely acceptable they are their own thing. I'm sure or at least I hope they do acknowledge major Muslim, Hindu and Jewish holidays outside of their Christmas card because seeing how the UK's population is set up everything else would be both stupid and rude.


I still use Merry Christmas most of the time. Only occasionally do I use Happy Holidays. But I live in the South and it's much more common than when I lived in the North. Personally, I don't mind if someone wishes me a nice holiday even if I don't celebrate it. If someone wished me a Happy Hanukkah, I'm happy to accept their wishes and wish them the same back. I can have a Happy Hanukkah and a Merry Christmas. I can also have a Happy Dilwale as well (we have a large Indian population in my town) and a nice Yom Kippur. I don't see a need to be offended by a holiday greeting.


----------



## Mendocino

MooMooVT said:


> I still use Merry Christmas most of the time. Only occasionally do I use Happy Holidays. But I live in the South and it's much more common than when I lived in the North. Personally, I don't mind if someone wishes me a nice holiday even if I don't celebrate it. If someone wished me a Happy Hanukkah, I'm happy to accept their wishes and wish them the same back. I can have a Happy Hanukkah and a Merry Christmas. I can also have a Happy Dilwale as well (we have a large Indian population in my town) and a nice Yom Kippur. I don't see a need to be offended by a holiday greeting.



I agree. I take things in the spirit in which they were intended.


----------



## Luvbolide

Mendocino said:


> I agree. I take things in the spirit in which they were intended.



I do that, too.  If someone gives me a pleasant greeting, I respond in kind.  Always nice to have a pleasant exchange with people these days - particularly with all that is going on these days.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> Merry Christmas is a British thing (and other parts of the world to I'm sure) To us holidays mean vacation so it'd be odd to wish someone a happy vacation at this time of year. (We wouldn't wish someone a happy holiday if they were going on vacation though, it'd be enjoy your holiday /break)
> I have seen them post a Happy (whatever festivity) on that specific occasion on Instagram.



Ah - I get it.  I tend to forget that even though we all (in England and the US), speak English, we don’t always speak the same English!


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Sticking to the theme of Christmas cards, I love this!



sorry but I have to disagree on this one...seems odd to me


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

All the Cambridge's Christmas cards from 2013 to 2021.


----------



## bisbee

duna said:


> I've heard recently that the EU maybe wants to change from Happy Christmas to Happy Holidays, (which,  as others have said, means more happy vacations) : I hope we don't, I respect all religions, but since Europe is a Christian continent we should maintain our traditions. JMHO


I certainly don’t mind if someone wishes me Happy Christmas, even though I don’t celebrate the holiday.  However…I was not aware that Europe is a Christian continent.  Is that official?  What about the many non-Christian Europeans in many European countries?  I know that countries can have an “official” religion…I wasn’t aware that a continent could.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

bisbee said:


> I certainly don’t mind if someone wishes me Happy Christmas, even though I don’t celebrate the holiday.  However…I was not aware that Europe is a Christian continent.  Is that official?  What about the many non-Christian Europeans in many European countries?  I know that countries can have an “official” religion…I wasn’t aware that a continent could.



I don't think there's a motto (which I appreciate as in my opinion religions should not mingle in politics), but she might have referred to the sheer number of Christians. These are the 27 EU countries (Europe the whole continent has 47, but I can't be bothered to look up another 20):

Belgium - 75 % Roman Catholics, 1 % Protestants, 8 % Muslims, any other religion just mentioned as "small minorities" [fun fact: the Catholics/Protestants balance looks like this because of a religious conflict between now-NL and Belgium).

Bulgaria - 76 % Bulgarian Orthodox Christians, 10 % Muslims, 1,1 % Protestants, 0.8 % Roman Catholics

Denmark - 75 % Protestants (as in the UK, the Queen is head of the Danish Church), 5,3 % Muslims, 0,6 % Roman Catholics, 0,1 % Jews

Germany - 37 % without confession, 28,9 % Roman Catholics, 27,1 % Protestants, 5,5 % Muslims, 3 % other Christian denominations, 0,3 % Buddhists, 0,25 % Jews [there's a connection between the high number of people without confession and the former GDR]

Estonia - majority without confession, 13,6 % Protestants, 12,8 % Orthodox Christians, 0,5 % Baptists, 0,5 % Roman Catholics, 0,1 % Jews

Finland - 67,8 % Protestants, 29,4 % without confession, 1,1 % Orthodox Christians

France - 50,5 % without confession, 40 % Roman Catholics, 5,1 % Muslims, 1,7 % Protestants, 0,3 % Orthodox Christians, 0,8 % other Christian denominations. [I'm slightly surprised about the low number of Muslims, and re: Catholics, France is home to a lot of Catholic, uhm, groups if I want to be polite, sects if not, at the more extreme end of the spectrum]

Greece - 96 % Greek Orthodox Christians, 1,7 % without confession, 1,2 % Atheists, tiny minorities of Catholics, Protestants, Muslims and Jews

Ireland - 78,3 % Roman Catholics, 2,7 % Anglicans, 9,8 % without confession, 1,3 % Muslims

Italy -  78,9% Roman Catholics, 4,6% Orthodox Christians, 0,6% Protestants, 1,5% other Christians, 2,6% other religions

Croatia - 86,4 % Roman Catholics, 7 % Atheists, 4,4 % Serbian Orthodox Christians, 1,5 % Muslims, 0,3 % Protestants, 0,3 % other Christian denominations

Latvia - 19,7% Russian Orthodox Christians, 18,5% Roman Catholics, 17,8% Protestants, 6,1% Pagans and 0,5% smaller Christian denominations

Lithuania - 77 % Roman Catholics, 4,1 % Russian Orthodox Christians, 1,9 % Protestants [awful fact: before WW2, Lithuana had about 9% of Jewish population, but 90 % were murdered by the Nazis]

Luxembourg - 68,7 % Roman Catholics, 24,9 % without confession, 3,7 % Protestants, 2,6 % Muslims and Jews

Malta - 93,9 % Roman Catholics, minorities of Protestants, Baptists, Orthodox Christians, Muslims and Jews  [Islam used to be Malta's main religion, but the Maltese got christianized during the Middle Ages]

Netherlands - 52 % without confession, 23 % Roman Catholics, 15 % Protestant, 10 % other religions like Islam, Judaism, Hinduism, Buddhism

Austria - 73,6 % Roman Catholics, 4,7 % Protestants, 2,2 % Orthodox Christians, 4,2 % Muslims

Poland - 86 % Roman Catholics, 1 % Orthodox Christians, 1 % Protestants, 2 % other Christian denominations, 1 % other religions [I can believe that very low number. In 2015 when refugees were pouring into the EU Poland reluctantly agreed to take in basically a handful, but ONLY if they were Christians]

Portugal -  81 % Roman Catholics, small minorities of Protestants, Latter Day Saints [how...random. I have never heard of Mormons outside of the US, let alone Latter Day Saints], Muslims, Hindus, Sikhs, Buddhists and Jews

Romania - 86,7 % Romanian Orthodox Christians, 6,7 % Protestants, 5,6 % Catholics, 0,3 % Muslims, 0,1 % Jews

Sweden - 56,4 % Protestants, Muslims 5,1 %, 1,1 % Catholics [fun facts: The Church of Sweden was state religion from 1527 to 1999, and at some point the Catholic church was banned]

Slovakia - 62 % Catholics, 5,9 % Protestants, 3,8 % Greek Catholics, 0,9 % Orthodox Christians

Slovenia - 73,4 % Roman Catholics, 3,7 % Orthodox Christians, 3,7 % Muslims, 0,3 % Protestants

Spain - 58,2 % Roman Catholic, 16,2 % Atheists, 10,8 % Agnostic, 2,5 % other religions, e.g. Muslims and Jews [fun fact: in Spain, Roman Catholics don't pay church tax because the Spanish state has a contract with the Holy See]

Czech Republic - 71 % without confession, 10,3 % Catholics, 0,9 % Protestants, 3,2 % other religions

Hungary - 54,51 % Catholics, 15,91 % Calvinists, 2,9 % Protestants, 0,13 % Jews, 0,03 % Muslims

Cyprus - 77 % Greek Orthodox, 21 % Muslims [I do think these numbers are for the whole of Cyprus, but only South Cyprus is part of the EU], 2 % Catholics

I kind of see a pattern here. I'd be surprised if besides a few Balkan states which should have sizeable Muslim communities there was a European country were any other religion but Christian denominations came even close to these numbers.

But also, now that I read the original statement again as it was quoted: how would the EU change Merry Christmas to Happy Holidays? That is not the kind of stuff the EU gets to decide for their member states, and I want to see the state that even bothers to police its citizens like this. I think I might have an idea which kind of medium would churn out "news" like this.

Or does the EU social media department want to change their wording? I'll be honest, I couldn't care less.


----------



## duna

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't think there's a motto (which I appreciate as in my opinion religions should not mingle in politics), but she might have referred to the sheer number of Christians. These are the 27 EU countries (Europe the whole continent has 47, but I can't be bothered to look up another 20):
> 
> Belgium - 75 % Roman Catholics, 1 % Protestants, 8 % Muslims, any other religion just mentioned as "small minorities" [fun fact: the Catholics/Protestants balance looks like this because of a religious conflict between now-NL and Belgium).
> 
> Bulgaria - 76 % Bulgarian Orthodox Christians, 10 % Muslims, 1,1 % Protestants, 0.8 % Roman Catholics
> 
> Denmark - 75 % Protestants (as in the UK, the Queen is head of the Danish Church), 5,3 % Muslims, 0,6 % Roman Catholics, 0,1 % Jews
> 
> Germany - 37 % without confession, 28,9 % Roman Catholics, 27,1 % Protestants, 5,5 % Muslims, 3 % other Christian denominations, 0,3 % Buddhists, 0,25 % Jews [there's a connection between the high number of people without confession and the former GDR]
> 
> Estonia - majority without confession, 13,6 % Protestants, 12,8 % Orthodox Christians, 0,5 % Baptists, 0,5 % Roman Catholics, 0,1 % Jews
> 
> Finland - 67,8 % Protestants, 29,4 % without confession, 1,1 % Orthodox Christians
> 
> France - 50,5 % without confession, 40 % Roman Catholics, 5,1 % Muslims, 1,7 % Protestants, 0,3 % Orthodox Christians, 0,8 % other Christian denominations. [I'm slightly surprised about the low number of Muslims, and re: Catholics, France is home to a lot of Catholic, uhm, groups if I want to be polite, sects if not, at the more extreme end of the spectrum]
> 
> Greece - 96 % Greek Orthodox Christians, 1,7 % without confession, 1,2 % Atheists, tiny minorities of Catholics, Protestants, Muslims and Jews
> 
> Ireland - 78,3 % Roman Catholics, 2,7 % Anglicans, 9,8 % without confession, 1,3 % Muslims
> 
> Italy -  78,9% Roman Catholics, 4,6% Orthodox Christians, 0,6% Protestants, 1,5% other Christians, 2,6% other religions
> 
> Croatia - 86,4 % Roman Catholics, 7 % Atheists, 4,4 % Serbian Orthodox Christians, 1,5 % Muslims, 0,3 % Protestants, 0,3 % other Christian denominations
> 
> Latvia - 19,7% Russian Orthodox Christians, 18,5% Roman Catholics, 17,8% Protestants, 6,1% Pagans and 0,5% smaller Christian denominations
> 
> Lithuania - 77 % Roman Catholics, 4,1 % Russian Orthodox Christians, 1,9 % Protestants [awful fact: before WW2, Lithuana had about 9% of Jewish population, but 90 % were murdered by the Nazis]
> 
> Luxembourg - 68,7 % Roman Catholics, 24,9 % without confession, 3,7 % Protestants, 2,6 % Muslims and Jews
> 
> Malta - 93,9 % Roman Catholics, minorities of Protestants, Baptists, Orthodox Christians, Muslims and Jews  [Islam used to be Malta's main religion, but the Maltese got christianized during the Middle Ages]
> 
> Netherlands - 52 % without confession, 23 % Roman Catholics, 15 % Protestant, 10 % other religions like Islam, Judaism, Hinduism, Buddhism
> 
> Austria - 73,6 % Roman Catholics, 4,7 % Protestants, 2,2 % Orthodox Christians, 4,2 % Muslims
> 
> Poland - 86 % Roman Catholics, 1 % Orthodox Christians, 1 % Protestants, 2 % other Christian denominations, 1 % other religions [I can believe that very low number. In 2015 when refugees were pouring into the EU Poland reluctantly agreed to take in basically a handful, but ONLY if they were Christians]
> 
> Portugal -  81 % Roman Catholics, small minorities of Protestants, Latter Day Saints [how...random. I have never heard of Mormons outside of the US, let alone Latter Day Saints], Muslims, Hindus, Sikhs, Buddhists and Jews
> 
> Romania - 86,7 % Romanian Orthodox Christians, 6,7 % Protestants, 5,6 % Catholics, 0,3 % Muslims, 0,1 % Jews
> 
> Sweden - 56,4 % Protestants, Muslims 5,1 %, 1,1 % Catholics [fun facts: The Church of Sweden was state religion from 1527 to 1999, and at some point the Catholic church was banned]
> 
> Slovakia - 62 % Catholics, 5,9 % Protestants, 3,8 % Greek Catholics, 0,9 % Orthodox Christians
> 
> Slovenia - 73,4 % Roman Catholics, 3,7 % Orthodox Christians, 3,7 % Muslims, 0,3 % Protestants
> 
> Spain - 58,2 % Roman Catholic, 16,2 % Atheists, 10,8 % Agnostic, 2,5 % other religions, e.g. Muslims and Jews [fun fact: in Spain, Roman Catholics don't pay church tax because the Spanish state has a contract with the Holy See]
> 
> Czech Republic - 71 % without confession, 10,3 % Catholics, 0,9 % Protestants, 3,2 % other religions
> 
> Hungary - 54,51 % Catholics, 15,91 % Calvinists, 2,9 % Protestants, 0,13 % Jews, 0,03 % Muslims
> 
> Cyprus - 77 % Greek Orthodox, 21 % Muslims [I do think these numbers are for the whole of Cyprus, but only South Cyprus is part of the EU], 2 % Catholics
> 
> I kind of see a pattern here. I'd be surprised if besides a few Balkan states which should have sizeable Muslim communities there was a European country were any other religion but Christian denominations came even close to these numbers.
> *
> But also, now that I read the original statement again as it was quoted: how would the EU change Merry Christmas to Happy Holidays? That is not the kind of stuff the EU gets to decide for their member states, and I want to see the state that even bothers to police its citizens like this. I think I might have an idea which kind of medium would churn out "news" like this.*
> 
> Or does the EU social media department want to change their wording? I'll be honest, I couldn't care less.



I agree with you, it doesn't seem to be something the EU has to decide: each country does what they please, in this respect anyway.... I read it in the newspaper (Italian). But there's so much rubbish in newspapers nowadays and like you I couldn't care less! 

I admire your will to list all the EU countries with their religious percentages, very impressive!!


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Let's get back to topic about Will and Kate please, General Discussion is the best place to discuss Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, etc. . .


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> Let's get back to topic about Will and Kate please, General Discussion is the best place to discuss Happy Holidays, Merry Christmas, etc. . .



I'm so very happy you didn't kick me out for making the longest OT post ever


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Will George make Christmas pudding again this year? Last year the BRF Insta account posted a recipe to go with the footage. I have it savef somewhere but I'll admit more for scientific reasons than actually wanting to make it, I'm afraid of the suet haha.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't think there's a motto (which I appreciate as in my opinion religions should not mingle in politics), but she might have referred to the sheer number of Christians. These are the 27 EU countries (Europe the whole continent has 47, but I can't be bothered to look up another 20):
> 
> Belgium - 75 % Roman Catholics, 1 % Protestants, 8 % Muslims, any other religion just mentioned as "small minorities" [fun fact: the Catholics/Protestants balance looks like this because of a religious conflict between now-NL and Belgium).
> 
> Bulgaria - 76 % Bulgarian Orthodox Christians, 10 % Muslims, 1,1 % Protestants, 0.8 % Roman Catholics
> 
> Denmark - 75 % Protestants (as in the UK, the Queen is head of the Danish Church), 5,3 % Muslims, 0,6 % Roman Catholics, 0,1 % Jews
> 
> Germany - 37 % without confession, 28,9 % Roman Catholics, 27,1 % Protestants, 5,5 % Muslims, 3 % other Christian denominations, 0,3 % Buddhists, 0,25 % Jews [there's a connection between the high number of people without confession and the former GDR]
> 
> Estonia - majority without confession, 13,6 % Protestants, 12,8 % Orthodox Christians, 0,5 % Baptists, 0,5 % Roman Catholics, 0,1 % Jews
> 
> Finland - 67,8 % Protestants, 29,4 % without confession, 1,1 % Orthodox Christians
> 
> France - 50,5 % without confession, 40 % Roman Catholics, 5,1 % Muslims, 1,7 % Protestants, 0,3 % Orthodox Christians, 0,8 % other Christian denominations. [I'm slightly surprised about the low number of Muslims, and re: Catholics, France is home to a lot of Catholic, uhm, groups if I want to be polite, sects if not, at the more extreme end of the spectrum]
> 
> Greece - 96 % Greek Orthodox Christians, 1,7 % without confession, 1,2 % Atheists, tiny minorities of Catholics, Protestants, Muslims and Jews
> 
> Ireland - 78,3 % Roman Catholics, 2,7 % Anglicans, 9,8 % without confession, 1,3 % Muslims
> 
> Italy -  78,9% Roman Catholics, 4,6% Orthodox Christians, 0,6% Protestants, 1,5% other Christians, 2,6% other religions
> 
> Croatia - 86,4 % Roman Catholics, 7 % Atheists, 4,4 % Serbian Orthodox Christians, 1,5 % Muslims, 0,3 % Protestants, 0,3 % other Christian denominations
> 
> Latvia - 19,7% Russian Orthodox Christians, 18,5% Roman Catholics, 17,8% Protestants, 6,1% Pagans and 0,5% smaller Christian denominations
> 
> Lithuania - 77 % Roman Catholics, 4,1 % Russian Orthodox Christians, 1,9 % Protestants [awful fact: before WW2, Lithuana had about 9% of Jewish population, but 90 % were murdered by the Nazis]
> 
> Luxembourg - 68,7 % Roman Catholics, 24,9 % without confession, 3,7 % Protestants, 2,6 % Muslims and Jews
> 
> Malta - 93,9 % Roman Catholics, minorities of Protestants, Baptists, Orthodox Christians, Muslims and Jews  [Islam used to be Malta's main religion, but the Maltese got christianized during the Middle Ages]
> 
> Netherlands - 52 % without confession, 23 % Roman Catholics, 15 % Protestant, 10 % other religions like Islam, Judaism, Hinduism, Buddhism
> 
> Austria - 73,6 % Roman Catholics, 4,7 % Protestants, 2,2 % Orthodox Christians, 4,2 % Muslims
> 
> Poland - 86 % Roman Catholics, 1 % Orthodox Christians, 1 % Protestants, 2 % other Christian denominations, 1 % other religions [I can believe that very low number. In 2015 when refugees were pouring into the EU Poland reluctantly agreed to take in basically a handful, but ONLY if they were Christians]
> 
> Portugal -  81 % Roman Catholics, small minorities of Protestants, Latter Day Saints [how...random. I have never heard of Mormons outside of the US, let alone Latter Day Saints], Muslims, Hindus, Sikhs, Buddhists and Jews
> 
> Romania - 86,7 % Romanian Orthodox Christians, 6,7 % Protestants, 5,6 % Catholics, 0,3 % Muslims, 0,1 % Jews
> 
> Sweden - 56,4 % Protestants, Muslims 5,1 %, 1,1 % Catholics [fun facts: The Church of Sweden was state religion from 1527 to 1999, and at some point the Catholic church was banned]
> 
> Slovakia - 62 % Catholics, 5,9 % Protestants, 3,8 % Greek Catholics, 0,9 % Orthodox Christians
> 
> Slovenia - 73,4 % Roman Catholics, 3,7 % Orthodox Christians, 3,7 % Muslims, 0,3 % Protestants
> 
> Spain - 58,2 % Roman Catholic, 16,2 % Atheists, 10,8 % Agnostic, 2,5 % other religions, e.g. Muslims and Jews [fun fact: in Spain, Roman Catholics don't pay church tax because the Spanish state has a contract with the Holy See]
> 
> Czech Republic - 71 % without confession, 10,3 % Catholics, 0,9 % Protestants, 3,2 % other religions
> 
> Hungary - 54,51 % Catholics, 15,91 % Calvinists, 2,9 % Protestants, 0,13 % Jews, 0,03 % Muslims
> 
> Cyprus - 77 % Greek Orthodox, 21 % Muslims [I do think these numbers are for the whole of Cyprus, but only South Cyprus is part of the EU], 2 % Catholics
> 
> I kind of see a pattern here. I'd be surprised if besides a few Balkan states which should have sizeable Muslim communities there was a European country were any other religion but Christian denominations came even close to these numbers.
> 
> But also, now that I read the original statement again as it was quoted: how would the EU change Merry Christmas to Happy Holidays? That is not the kind of stuff the EU gets to decide for their member states, and I want to see the state that even bothers to police its citizens like this. I think I might have an idea which kind of medium would churn out "news" like this.
> 
> Or does the EU social media department want to change their wording? I'll be honest, I couldn't care less.



thanks for putting this together, it was interesting!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


>



It's nice to see that so many members of both sides of the family turned up to support her!


----------



## Mendocino

youngster said:


> Love the Christmas card, love Charlotte's dress.  Was this taken in Jordan?  That's what I read and it has that feel for sure.


I've read it was taken in Petra, Jordan.


----------



## Mendocino

QueenofWrapDress said:


> In German, it actually works: "Merry Christmas" is "Frohe Weihnachten", "Happy Holidays" is "Frohe Feiertage" and if someone goes on holiday/vacation you  say "Schönen Urlaub".
> 
> I don't know, I guess I'm just not easily offended myself (that goes in both directions, though...if someone really feels uncomfortable with something completely benevolent I'll happily not say or do it instead of insisting it's all in good fun).
> 
> But to get back on topic: can anyone ID Kate's Christmas card dress?



Her dress has been identified as the https://veronicabeard.com/products/davenport-dress


----------



## Mendocino

Luvbolide said:


> Oh my, Charlotte looks so much more grown up than last time we saw her.  I do love seeing the pics of the Cambridge kids!!



I agree. I also love to see how Louis is growing as well (his smile melts my heart). George is losing his little boy look and I can get the sense of what he will look like as an adolescent.  It won't be long until he's taller than Catherine.

P.s. Charlotte has wonderful posture. I'm quite envious!


----------



## Luvbolide

Mendocino said:


> I agree. I also love to see how Louis is growing as well (his smile melts my heart). George is losing his little boy look and I can get the sense of what he will look like as an adolescent.  It won't be long until he's taller than Catherine.
> 
> P.s. Charlotte has wonderful posture. I'm quite envious!



Louis is such a cutie, isn’t he?  He always seems to be on the verge of laughing - he must be a happy little guy!  I am a bit sad to see George doesn’t look like a little boy any more - the time goes by so quickly!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Mendocino said:


> Her dress has been identified as the https://veronicabeard.com/products/davenport-dress


I’m super into Veronica Beard lately


----------



## Mendocino

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m super into Veronica Beard lately



I think it's a very stylish dress.


----------



## Mendocino

Luvbolide said:


> Louis is such a cutie, isn’t he?  He always seems to be on the verge of laughing - he must be a happy little guy!  I am a bit sad to see George doesn’t look like a little boy any more - the time goes by so quickly!


From his christening:


----------



## lazeny

purseinsanity said:


> It's nice to see that so many members of both sides of the family turned up to support her!



I love Pippa's coat ❤️


----------



## Sharont2305

lazeny said:


> I love Pippa's coat ❤


Apparently it's the same coat Beatrice wore to the same event, in a different colour.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> Apparently it's the same coat Beatrice wore to the same event, in a different colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274929



I like both coats and think Beatrice's goes perfectly with her hair color.


----------



## Sharont2305

Mendocino said:


> I like both coats and think Beatrice's goes perfectly with her hair color.


And her curvier figure. She looks really good.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> And her curvier figure. She looks really good.



Yes, the coat fits her properly.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sophie-Rose

She looks stunning!!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm sorry, but that sweater is awful...it's the collar that puts it over the edge for me. The one way I can see it work is on someone in their 70s paired with jeans to set off the frumpiness haha. 

BTW my grandma gave me a traditional costume cardigan that's black so I thought I would wear it with jeans occasionally, but upon trying it on I learned it has puffy sleeves the size of my head, so that's a firm no. I do like the mildly puffy sleeves of this one. BUT THE COLLAR.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm sorry, but that sweater is awful...it's the collar that puts it over the edge for me. The one way I can see it work is on someone in their 70s paired with jeans to set off the frumpiness haha.
> 
> BTW my grandma gave me a traditional costume cardigan that's black so I thought I would wear it with jeans occasionally, but upon trying it on I learned it has puffy sleeves the size of my head, so that's a firm no. I do like the mildly puffy sleeves of this one. BUT THE COLLAR.



Agree.
The model unbuttons the top button which imo looks better.  Not sure a 70 yr old would wear it well - it looks to be a cropped sweater. On Kate, it probably looks fine, but anyone with a tummy - no. Maybe Charlotte has tried it  
(it doesn’t look anything like Diana’s red sweater.)


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm sorry, but that sweater is awful...it's the collar that puts it over the edge for me. The one way I can see it work is on someone in their 70s paired with jeans to set off the frumpiness haha.
> 
> BTW my grandma gave me a traditional costume cardigan that's black so I thought I would wear it with jeans occasionally, but upon trying it on I learned it has puffy sleeves the size of my head, so that's a firm no. I do like the mildly puffy sleeves of this one. BUT THE COLLAR.



OMG, I so agree!  I hate it when she wears those little Peter Pan-looking collars on anything - she has some dresses with those collars, too.  I think the rhinestone buttons are a bridge too far, as well.  I wonder if she wore that sweater to channel Diana.  It was the first thing that I thought of when I saw the pic.  If so, I think she should try to channel Diana after Diana started wearing more sophisticated clothing.  Like the fab red coat!!


----------



## poulinska

Sharont2305 said:


> Apparently it's the same coat Beatrice wore to the same event, in a different colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274929


It's the finchley coat by the fold london


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> Apparently it's the same coat Beatrice wore to the same event, in a different colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274929



Love this coat on Beatrice - such an unusual and beautiful color.  And fab with her hair and complexion.


----------



## Annawakes

I think the sweater is in line with her personal style.  She looks festive.  Maybe a touch of ugly Christmas sweater + elegance?  Haha.  Only she can pull off a combo like that.

the hair, is, as always, GORGEOUS


----------



## A1aGypsy

Thank god someone said it. That sweater is awful. I would love to see her in something edgy and age appropriate.


----------



## MiniMabel

The cardigan is fine, it's just a bit of fun for Christmas!  Who knows, perhaps Charlotte helped her Mummy choose it! 

Duchess Catherine always looks appropriately dressed and presented.....especially the beautiful coat dresses and the absolutely stunning golden dress she wore at the James Bond premiere.....a goddess indeed!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Charlotte would look adorable in it.  Red is such a happy and powerful color -

ETA: Kate does have plenty of red sweaters and jackets. This Peter Pan collar does look a bit twee when it is buttoned up to the neck. Tbf, we haven’t seen the entire outfit. If she wore a black skirt as the model does, then maybe. Still, I prefer the unbutton look. 
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm sorry, but that sweater is awful...it's the collar that puts it over the edge for me. The one way I can see it work is on someone in their 70s paired with jeans to set off the frumpiness haha.
> 
> BTW my grandma gave me a traditional costume cardigan that's black so I thought I would wear it with jeans occasionally, but upon trying it on I learned it has puffy sleeves the size of my head, so that's a firm no. I do like the mildly puffy sleeves of this one. BUT THE COLLAR.


Love her but agree on the sweater.  IDL it either


----------



## Chloe302225

A clear view of a portrait they took years ago and use for official work.


----------



## eunaddict

Oh man, I was just thinking how much I liked that sweater.  The peter pan collars have been sorta in off-and-on for the last decade or so for the younger crowd (and really made a comeback last fall), which is good news for me since I really like the look and kept everything I bought from the last time it was in. :x


----------



## CarryOn2020

eunaddict said:


> Oh man, I was just thinking how much I liked that sweater.  The peter pan collars have been sorta in off-and-on for the last decade or so for the younger crowd (and really made a comeback last fall), which is good news for me since I really like the look and kept everything I bought from the last time it was in. :x



I like it on her, not for me.  She makes it work because she is thin with beautiful hair, eyes and smile that lights up the room.
Really, though, I am looking forward to seeing it on cute Charlotte


----------



## Cosmopolitan

No Christmas walk this year for the Royal Family 





from 2019


----------



## LibbyRuth

Wasn't it being suggested that the Christmas walk to church may be Louis' premiere public event?  I wonder if Harry is reaching out to suggest he sit down for an interview with Oprah and complain that the Queen is trying to keep him from the spotlight by cancelling the walk!


----------



## Luvbolide

eunaddict said:


> Oh man, I was just thinking how much I liked that sweater.  The peter pan collars have been sorta in off-and-on for the last decade or so for the younger crowd (and really made a comeback last fall), which is good news for me since I really like the look and kept everything I bought from the last time it was in. :x



i apologize for going nuts about the collars!  You said the magic word “younger crowd”!  I am far from the younger crowd - in fact so far that I have long since abandoned my subscriptions to fashion magazines and wouldn’t know what was popular if it hit me over the head.  I am sure that plenty of the things I wear can be the source of criticism, if not outright laughter!  So wear those collars proudly - I am sure they look great on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm sorry, but that sweater is awful...it's the collar that puts it over the edge for me. The one way I can see it work is on someone in their 70s paired with jeans to set off the frumpiness haha.
> 
> BTW my grandma gave me a traditional costume cardigan that's black so I thought I would wear it with jeans occasionally, but upon trying it on I learned it has puffy sleeves the size of my head, so that's a firm no. I do like the mildly puffy sleeves of this one. BUT THE COLLAR.


ITA.  It’s not often that I don’t like what Kate is wearing, but this sweater is a hard no for me!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


> from 2019
> 
> View attachment 5278049



Is it my imagination or does Eug look angry? 
The guy behind Eug is a hunk. I think that is the queen’s grand-nephew
[imo that is one of Kate’s unattractive coats]


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Is it my imagination or does Eug look angry?
> The guy behind Eug is a hunk. I think that is the queen’s grand-nephew
> [imo that is one of Kate’s unattractive coats]


Yes, that's one of Lady Sarah Chatto's sons.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

D


----------



## kemilia

I think Kate looks fantastic. The sweater is very festive and at Christmas we should do festive. 

I jazz up my boring sweaters with my tacky light-up Christmas lights necklace--the kids love it and they make me smile (until the batteries die).


----------



## MooMooVT

kemilia said:


> I think Kate looks fantastic. The sweater is very festive and at Christmas we should do festive.
> 
> I jazz up my boring sweaters with my tacky light-up Christmas lights necklace--the kids love it and they make me smile (until the batteries die).


Agreed! Love your necklace - great idea


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Since the royal family Christmas walk is cancelled this year, here’s a look back at all of the Duchess of Cambridge’s past outfits…


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## LizzieBennett

Sharont2305 said:


>



Thank you for posting this.   I watched this on YouTube and she did so well.   Very impressive!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love that Catherine participated and shared her talent.


----------



## Mendocino

Here is the full performance.


----------



## Mendocino

I've never heard this song before but really like it and would like to add it to my library.  Maybe they will consider releasing it as a single for charity.


----------



## Mendocino

Mendocino said:


> I've never heard this song before but really like it and would like to add it to my library.  Maybe they will consider releasing it as a single for charity.



Did you see the look that she and Tom exchanged at the end? I think his look was telling her "well done!"


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Laila619

Had no idea Catherine was so talented, wow! She really is a gem and does no wrong.


----------



## elvisfan4life

How beautiful the Queen must be so touched those lyrics were meant for her and every grieving relative of a covid victim 

the mad woman in America must be seething - as everyone throws her Christmas card in the bin


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Rouge H

That was so lovely…that women is extraordinary and would make a great queen. I’ve always thought highly of her.❤️


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Man, I am in a puddle of tears after watching that performance with Kate . It made me think of my uncle who died last month, his family is very sad today.


----------



## Mendocino

I just saw The Queen's Speech and am struck by how Tom's lyrics resonate with me:

'For Those Who Can't Be Here' by Tom Walker 

We put the lights up on the tree
And all the presents underneath
Light the fire it's getting cold
Another year of will it snow
Mixing lager and champagne
Something I'll never do again
Round the table banter flows
Praying no one rocks the boat
Still I know this picture's not quite right
There's someone on your mind
First Christmastime without him by your side, I know
The sound of Christmas bells
They never say farewell
So we laugh, we shed a tear
For those who can't be here
We're drinking sherry just because
Confessing all our Christmas love
Watch Home Alone for the thousandth time
It's the only movie that we all like
But I know this picture's not quite right
There's someone on my mind
First Christmastime without him by our side, I know
He loved these Christmas bells
Because they never say farewell
So we laugh, we shed a tear
For those who can't be here
For those who can't be here
For those who can't be here
(The bells ring out for them, for those who can't be here)
(The bells ring out for them, for those who can't be here)
(The bells ring out for them, for those who can't be here)
(The bells ring out for them, for those who can't be here)


----------



## CarryOn2020

She plays the flute, too 









						The Duchess of Cambridge is a former pianist with a solid grade 5 music theory
					

Kate Middleton's musical history, as a young pianist, chapel singer, school flautist – and eventually – orchestral conductor.




					www.classicfm.com
				




ETA:  
It is reported that she played in the school's chamber orchestra, and in a senior flute group – named the Tootie-Flooties – along with her younger sister, Pippa. Friends have also said she was a deputy head chorister in the chapel choir.

Alongside her instrumental studies, she achieved Grade 5 in both singing and music theory.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Catherine continues to astonish me.....in the best ways possible.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## youngster

I didn't realize she had such a strong musical background and even plays the flute.  Wow!  I was really impressed with her performance and the song itself is very touching.


----------



## eunaddict

Came across this and had to share...thoughts?


----------



## sdkitty

Mendocino said:


> Here is the full performance.



she's perfect...and those earrings are pretty nice too


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

Kate at 40: friends and ex-aides give account of royal's journey
					

To mark the duchess's birthday, I have talked to many of those closest to her - some agreeing to speak for the first time - about how she has, at long last, come into her own and is blooming.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate at 40: friends and ex-aides give account of royal's journey
> 
> 
> To mark the duchess's birthday, I have talked to many of those closest to her - some agreeing to speak for the first time - about how she has, at long last, come into her own and is blooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


a glowing report, contrary to one I saw yesterday about some guy who is rehashing the affair William supposedly had on Twitter.  I think Kate is close to perfect


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate at 40: friends and ex-aides give account of royal's journey
> 
> 
> To mark the duchess's birthday, I have talked to many of those closest to her - some agreeing to speak for the first time - about how she has, at long last, come into her own and is blooming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



A great read, well reported and insightful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can anyone get me behind the paywall?









						Duchess of Cambridge at 40: queen of style with a familiar flash of steel
					

The Duchess of Cambridge has been likened to the Queen Mother by royal insiders who have praised her for having the same “toughness”. As the duchess approaches




					www.thetimes.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> Can anyone get me behind the paywall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duchess of Cambridge at 40: queen of style with a familiar flash of steel
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge has been likened to the Queen Mother by royal insiders who have praised her for having the same “toughness”. As the duchess approaches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetimes.co.uk



Try to google it, but then click the cached version. That usually does the trick for me.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## lanasyogamama

All great pics!


----------



## lanasyogamama

More!


----------



## duna

She looks great in almost everything she wears, even if sometimes it's not my cup of tea: clothes fit perfectly, unlike someone else I shall not name  She's so graceful and elegant and the perfect future Queen! Her birthday is the same day as my eldest son's, so I will be thinking of her on Sunday!


----------



## MooMooVT

duna said:


> She looks great in almost everything she wears, even if sometimes it's not my cup of tea: clothes fit perfectly, unlike someone else I shall not name  She's so graceful and elegant and the perfect future Queen! Her birthday is the same day as my eldest son's, so I will be thinking of her on Sunday!


She really has grown into an effortlessly graceful woman (even if it wasn't effortless, she now makes it seem like it is).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

More pre-birthday pics


----------



## lanasyogamama

She made that white cowboy hat look so sexy!!!


----------



## Chanbal

It's such a great picture. Happy 40!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

William is very lucky to have Catherine by his side.  It's almost as though she was born to be Queen.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## rhyvin




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wow she looks fantastic in that red Alexander McQueen gown and it's a little more fashion forward for her. Plus we don't often see her natural waves. Glad she didn't play it safe for her 40th birthday portraits. It shows how much more confident she has grown in recent years.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm partial to the black and white pic in the ballgown. It almost looks like a Victorian vintage picture. Stunning.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm partial to the black and white pic in the ballgown. It almost looks like a Victorian vintage picture. Stunning.



Yeah exactly, I found it interesting that the Hello mag instagram caption above said that “the Duchess collaborated with the Italian-born fashion photographer on a shoot inspired by 19th Century photography, which was the focus for her undergraduate thesis.”


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Details on the earrings. I’m a total earring nut.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Although the article is behind a paywall, I chose the ‘reader view’. The entire article shows up.
Lots of interesting details about the clothes. Congratulations and Happy Birthday to this regal Kate 









						Duchess of Cambridge dares and dazzles on her 40th birthday
					

The future queen draws on the influence of generations past in a newly released set of images for the National Portrait Gallery




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## carmen56

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm partial to the black and white pic in the ballgown. It almost looks like a Victorian vintage picture. Stunning.



That was my first thought.  It's a fabulous photo and reminds me of photos of the Queen Mother when she was a child and a young wife.


----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


> More pre-birthday pics




This guy took some great pics of Catherine.  I still find that pic of her in the car at Prince Philip’s funeral stunning.


----------



## chowlover2

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm partial to the black and white pic in the ballgown. It almost looks like a Victorian vintage picture. Stunning.


I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

I love that side view portrait but honestly the first two don’t look like her at all.  I thought it was someone who sort of looked like her, but wasn’t her.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## VickyB

Annawakes said:


> I love that side view portrait but honestly the first two don’t look like her at all.  I thought it was someone who sort of looked like her, but wasn’t her.


I totally agreeI thought  who the heck is that?”  
Has she had obvious work done? Doesn’t seem in her nature to totally change her face.  Yet, why would she pick photos that don’t resemble her? 

To our resident photographers, pls share how she could look so different in the non profile pics? Thanks!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yes. I was also surprised by how much the photos don’t look like her. Beautiful pictures, just not what I would have expected.


----------



## JolieS

VickyB said:


> I totally agreeI thought  who the heck is that?”
> Has she had obvious work done? Doesn’t seem in her nature to totally change her face.  Yet, why would she pick photos that don’t resemble her?
> 
> To our resident photographers, pls share how she could look so different in the non profile pics? Thanks!


Extensive re-touch using PhotoShop or similar software, as well as use of multiple filters on the camera lens.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if she considered wearing a tiara for these portraits.


----------



## JolieS

lanasyogamama said:


> I wonder if she considered wearing a tiara for these portraits.


Doubt it - not her vibe really. Plus it might have looked presumptuous, as good old Camilla comes before her in the pecking order.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Lovely article, especially the parts about the differences between the C’s and S’s:









						Kate Middleton is jewel in Royal Family crown Princess Diana would be proud of
					

ON her 40th birthday, Kate has not only become the woman her husband’s mother might have been but has undoubtedly surpassed even Diana’s ambition. She has shown all the qualities needed to become a…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225

JAN MOIR: Photos of Kate at 40 show the woman she will one day become
					

JAN MOIR: For the first time in an official image, the duchess gives a somewhat imperial preview of the woman she will one day become, first as a Princess of Wales and then as a Queen.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sophisticatted

> Unlike so many others who have breached the royal ramparts she is not a soul adrift nor a basket case, she is a triumph.



LOL at quote from Daily Mail article linked above.


----------



## gelbergirl

I wonder how she spent her birthday.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gelbergirl said:


> I wonder how she spent her birthday.



“The Duchess is reportedly having a more intimate affair with just friends and family at the Cambridges’ home, Amner Hall, due to the ongoing risk from the Omicron variant.”









						A low-key 40th for Kate as Covid sees her birthday plans scaled down
					

Until the pandemic, tradition saw birthdays of senior royals marked with the ringing of Westminster Abbey's bells.  Today, the Duchess of Cambridge will enjoy a low-key birthday in the Norfolk countryside.



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I wonder what jewelry Will got her for her birthday.


----------



## Annawakes

Even if it weren’t for the variant I don’t really see her wanting a huge birthday bash. Celebrating at home seems what she would want anyway.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Annawakes said:


> Even if it weren’t for the variant I don’t really see her wanting a huge birthday bash. Celebrating at home seems what she would want anyway.



Isn’t that how they’ve usually done it?  A weekend house party with their closest couple friends?  I remember seeing pictures of the friend group all going to church with W&K on her birthday celebration weekend.  I imagine with the pandemic it might be just Will and the kids.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

NYT on the birthday portraits (paywall):









						Romancing the Royal Portrait
					

In three new birthday portraits, Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge, gives the fairy tale relevance and a hit of Pinterest inspiration.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Wrong thread!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That sounds like so much fun.


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That sounds like so much fun.




It does, doesn't it?  I'd love to try making this myself.  I hope they publish the winning recipe.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



Stuck in traffic, just like us normal folk.


----------



## Sharont2305

Notice how that even though she gets there first, she waits for William to shake hands first, even though it is a visit to one of her patronages.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Kate the Great!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

I love the colour of the coat.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> I love the colour of the coat.


I have been wearing puffer jackets for years, but I bought two wool coats this winter and I swear it’s because of her!


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> *Notice how that even though she gets there first, she waits for William to shake hands first*, even though it is a visit to one of her patronages.




Not like some......


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


>



That room is so pretty


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> Stuck in traffic, just like us normal folk.


Gasp!  And without the protection of the Metro Police?!!?  The future Queen, just sitting there like a sitting duck!?  
Take a look HazMeg.


----------



## Chanbal

I want this hat!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sharont2305 said:


>




That puppy likes Kate!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

She just seems like someone that everyone wants to be around - fun, caring, empathetic, selfless, down-to-earth...


----------



## Lounorada

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Cute outfit! Love that coat and of course her hair looks great- as usual


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh, she didn’t wear tons of jewelry and a crazy expensive outfit?  Hmm. 

I adore her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh, she didn’t wear tons of jewelry and a crazy expensive outfit?  Hmm.
> 
> I adore her.


Or a hidden microphone?


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh, she didn’t wear tons of jewelry and a crazy expensive outfit?  Hmm.
> 
> I adore her.


Yep.  She's appropriately dressed for a visit to a homeless shelter, not wearing thousands in jewelry and even more in hideous, ill fitting clothing, while shoving her book down their throats and donating two boxes of fruit.  

Sorry, I got off topic.


----------



## CarryOn2020

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  She's appropriately dressed for a visit to a homeless shelter, not wearing thousands in jewelry and even more in hideous, ill fitting clothing, while shoving her book down their throats and donating two boxes of fruit.
> 
> Sorry, I got off topic.



Well said. Just to add, notice how well her clothes *fit.  *She moves with grace and ease, too.  So does he.


----------



## Sharont2305

And looking so natural holding someone else's baby, unlike the other who doesn't look natural holding her own.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> Well said. Just to add, notice how well her clothes *fit.  *She moves with grace and ease, too.  So does he.


I think PW is more built than we realize!


----------



## kemilia

lanasyogamama said:


> I think PW is more built than we realize!


There are muscles under that jacket of his, I remember pics from last summer, his arms were verrry nice.


----------



## LittleStar88

Unlike his brother and sis-in-law, you can tell that Will takes great pride in his appearance and is very aware of how said appearance reflects on him, his family, and his country. Kate, too! So polished - no sloppy messes!


----------



## Chloe302225

kemilia said:


> There are muscles under that jacket of his, I remember pics from last summer, his arms were verrry nice.



Throw back to this picture when we realized he was a lot more toned under those jackets than we thought.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


> Throw back to this picture when we realized he was a lot more toned under those jackets than we thought.



Oh I remember this pic!!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## LittleStar88

QueenofWrapDress said:


>




So heartbreaking. Will and Kate bring so much compassion and empathy - I really felt that they were present in the moment and genuinely care about the feelings of this young boy.


----------



## youngster

LittleStar88 said:


> So heartbreaking. Will and Kate bring so much compassion and empathy - I really felt that they were present in the moment and genuinely care about the feelings of this young boy.


 
If anyone can relate to this young boy, it's William.


----------



## Sophisticatted

youngster said:


> If anyone can relate to this young boy, it's William.



Based on the way his thumbs and fingers were moving, as well as his facial expressions, he was definitely feeling a lot of emotions.


----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Love her coat - simply cut but perfect fit and gorgeous color.  Off to a good start, Kate!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Colonel Kate has a nice ring to it!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Stolen from the other thread. Why is George so big, though


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William and Kate are 'careful' about kids' screen time
					

The Duke of Cambridge, 39, visited BAFTA's headquarters and to learn how the newly refurbished building will help to increase the support to British television and film today.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton replaces Prince Harry as patron of English rugby
					

The Duchess of Cambridge (pictured) will become the first member of the Royal Family to take on one of Prince Harry's patronages as the new figurehead of English rugby.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


> Kate Middleton replaces Prince Harry as patron of English rugby
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge (pictured) will become the first member of the Royal Family to take on one of Prince Harry's patronages as the new figurehead of English rugby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


That's going to hurt Harry   
And as Prince William is Patron of the Welsh Rugby Union I'm looking forward to them both attending the Wales v England Six Nations matches. It'll be fun


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate 'will move to the quiet corner of Berkshire'
					

The couple who currently split their time between their London home Kensington Palace and their weekend home Amner Hall in Norfolk plan to relocate to Windsor, according to the Telegraph




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## sdkitty

I believe William has been criticized in the past for being lazy but it looks to me like these two are working pretty hard.  Not like being a laborer but still, it takes energy to make nice with people day after day.  They make it look very natural.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Chloe302225 said:


> William and Kate 'will move to the quiet corner of Berkshire'
> 
> 
> The couple who currently split their time between their London home Kensington Palace and their weekend home Amner Hall in Norfolk plan to relocate to Windsor, according to the Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



From the article: Having the Cambridges nearby would mean most of the Queen’s immediate family – barring Prince Charles and Princess Anne – were close at hand to support her.  (No mention of The Brother and The Wife, oh, the shade!)


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>



She looks amazing


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


> William and Kate 'will move to the quiet corner of Berkshire'
> 
> 
> The couple who currently split their time between their London home Kensington Palace and their weekend home Amner Hall in Norfolk plan to relocate to Windsor, according to the Telegraph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



hmmmmm a lot of bad history in that place!!!

Home to Edward and Mrs Simpson and absolutely full of scandal for the entire time they lived there ( the 1977 series of the same name was extensively filmed there though it has been massively refurbished since then )

Edward Prince of Wales had asked his father for the place in 1929 to hold his notorious wild parties there at weekends instead of London as he was attracting bad publicity 


His abdication in 1936 was also there -witnessed by his 3 younger brothers and his possessions were moved from there to his chateau in France - however he always hoped to return to live there until the queens father informed him in 1940 he could not and the estate was returned to the crown. It is rumoured he kept the guest book from the house abd took it to every place he lived afterwards imagine what they could tell us now???

The house lay empty until 1953 when it was leased to the queens cousin Gerald Lascelles (son of Mary her fathers sister )- he said it was falling to pieces and extensive repairs reduced the 40 rooms to essentially the equivalent of a more manageable 8 bedroom house with quarters for a small staff of 4 servants.  on his divorce in 1978 he had to sell the remaining 78 yr lease and it was rented by several wealthy individuals 

From the 1970, to now it has been leased by the wealthy Weston family ( incidentally my late father worked for Galen Weston!!! ) they massively refurbished the 100 acre estate adding a polo stud etc the Westons are great friends of the royal Family - Charles stables his polo ponies there and was great friends with Galen until the laters recent death - they regularly hosted the Queen and Queen mother when the latter lived at Royal lodge now home to Andrew and Fergie

so it is a huge 100 acre private estate with lakes swimming pool tennis courts gardens and a polo stud etc but it has a bad history for the royals imo wouldn’t fancy moving in there if I was William however it is very close to the In-laws


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




She looks great, healthy and happy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

She looks so happy and natural.  I noticed they had a female supporting her bottom when she was lifted out.   Pretty sure it was decided on that no dude was going to put his hands there


----------



## Sharont2305

Annawakes said:


> She looks so happy and natural.  I noticed they had a female supporting her bottom when she was lifted out.   Pretty sure it was decided on that no dude was going to put his hands there


That woman's claim to fame "I touched the future Queens bottom"


----------



## lanasyogamama

Annawakes said:


> She looks so happy and natural.  I noticed they had a female supporting her bottom when she was lifted out.   Pretty sure it was decided on that no dude was going to put his hands there


I was trying to check that too!!


----------



## CentralTimeZone

sdkitty said:


> I believe William has been criticized in the past for being lazy but it looks to me like these two are working pretty hard.  Not like being a laborer but still, it takes energy to make nice with people day after day.  They make it look very natural.


I honestly don't begrudge them of this. Once they officially take on the role they will never retire. They will work until they die. I think going easy when they are young and have kids is perfectly acceptable. I don't think any of us plan on working full time in our 70's, 80's, 90's etc.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Annawakes said:


> She looks so happy and natural.  I noticed they had a female supporting her bottom when she was lifted out.   Pretty sure it was decided on that no dude was going to put his hands there


It was the English ladies team


----------



## Sharont2305

D


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



She is bloody marvellous!!


----------



## CarryOn2020

So cool!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## marietouchet

Kate  ! Great ! Great outfit too, wow !
is anyone else concerned about so much pressure on her ?


----------



## Sophisticatted

I was thinking that these photos are the first in a while where she’s looks like she’s nothing but happy.  Since Prince Philip died she’s often looked worried, or very serious, or sad.  I’m glad this brings her some extra joy.  I wonder if moving closer to family is also a bit of a relief for her.


----------



## duna

Cosmopolitan said:


>




I bet plates are being smashed across the pond....


----------



## Sharont2305

Joint engagement. More plates....


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sophisticatted

Plus, with the Grenadier Guards requesting her as their Patron, it’s clear she’s popular and her presence will “shine a light”.


----------



## Sharont2305

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CZjfjfvlESy/?utm_medium=share_sheet

That ring!!


----------



## Sharont2305

D


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that she doesn’t have a crazy manicure


----------



## CentralTimeZone

duna said:


> I bet plates are being smashed across the pond....


M&H will show up to the superbowl to show everyong they like sports too ya know


----------



## Sharont2305

lanasyogamama said:


> I love that she doesn’t have a crazy manicure


I noticed that too. You can tell those hands wash dishes too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Luvbolide

hollieplus2 said:


> M&H will show up to the superbowl to show everyong they like sports too ya know



Ugh - didn’t think of that.  They will declare themselves “big fans” of the Rams, thought I would be willing to bet that they can’t name a player on either team.  Not to mention that Hapless H will be waiting for a soccer match!


----------



## poopsie

Luvbolide said:


> Ugh - didn’t think of that.  They will declare themselves “big fans” of the Rams, thought I would be willing to bet that they can’t name a player on either team.  Not to mention that Hapless H will be waiting for a soccer match!



Not unless they already have tickets or better yet someone gives them some
Ol Stan isn't a "wokester" so doubt they'd be a guest of his
Besides...........Harry would declare our version to be bonkers and they'd both be bored(i.e. not the center of attention) and want to leave right after the halftime show


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/reel/CZjfjfvlESy/?utm_medium=share_sheet
> 
> That ring!!



I really dig their social media person. They've come up with a lot of really charming stuff lately.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

(I doubt we'll see Kate anytime soon in a dress with a slit up to the hip, though)


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



Not "The Bench" then?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Not "The Bench" then?


No a proper book with words that make sense and actually tell a story


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>


 I hope the book she reads goes to the top of the bestseller lists.


----------



## purseinsanity

elvisfan4life said:


> No a proper book with words that make sense and actually tell a story


"Pumpity-pump" doesn't make sense to you???


----------



## Happyish

Chloe302225 said:


>



A modern day Botticelli


----------



## foxgal

Cosmopolitan said:


>




I have to admit my admiration for Camilla went up a few notches seeing her with a Bulgari Sepenti bag during this engagement!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




This reminds me of the beautiful Islandic sweater I used to have. It got destroyed and I never replaced it but now I want to!


----------



## CarryOn2020

In case you missed it, the Earl of Snowden attended the event at Trinity Wharf with Kate, Camilla and Charles. He arrived by bicycle, no security and left by bicycle. How cool is that !


----------



## Luvbolide

elvisfan4life said:


> No a proper book with words that make sense and actually tell a story


Yes!  A story that kids would enjoy!


----------



## elvisfan4life

I love how respectful Catherine is of the older royal ladies - take the grey coat dress , when she wears it with Camilla or the Queen they are wearing bright colours and I’m sure it is a deliberate gesture to try and let them shine and take the limelight


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm jealous, I want to go to Dubai too. Or actually, I'd be happy to make the short trip to London or Paris without the danger of spreading and catching germs.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Wait, is it just William going? Sorry Wills, your outfits are never as interesting as Kate's


----------



## lanasyogamama

Kate getting great praise for her rugby skills!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## csshopper

Sharont2305 said:


>



The future King engaged in meaningful work and he flew commercial to do it. The gap grows wider and wider between he and “the spare”.


----------



## uhpharm01




----------



## CarryOn2020

The Queen faces days of Covid testing
					

Buckingham Palace last night refused to confirm whether the 95-year-old monarch had tested positive or negative for the coronavirus after meeting  Prince Charles, fuelling fears for her health.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I've grown to really like Mike Tindall. Both of the Tindalls seem super down to earth, what about Zara nonchalantly giving birth in her bathroom acting like it's no big deal. 

Re: Charles, bummer. I really hope it will be smooth sailing and the Queen didn't catch it. We've been holding my grandmother basically hostage for the past two years and being extra careful with masking up when we have as much as a sniffle and getting tested when we probably wouldn't just for us alone (like, when I was sick the day after a work engagement, but I knew it couldn't be Covid so quickly and was probably due to the super cold draught).


----------



## csshopper

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I've grown to really like Mike Tindall. Both of the Tindalls seem super down to earth, what about Zara nonchalantly giving birth in her bathroom acting like it's no big deal.
> 
> Re: Charles, bummer. I really hope it will be smooth sailing and the Queen didn't catch it. We've been holding my grandmother basically hostage for the past two years and being extra careful with masking up when we have as much as a sniffle and getting tested when we probably wouldn't just for us alone (like, when I was sick the day after a work engagement, but I knew it couldn't be Covid so quickly and was probably due to the super cold draught).


Yes!  And in the past few days have seen several pictures of Mike and Zara interacting at different times with Lady Louise. Enjoy seeing  the easy camaraderie and reminds us there are "real" people in the Royal Family who don't walk around toting an agenda like certain faux royals do. I thought it was funny Mike was trying to get something to be able to tease Kate with, says nice things about both of them. These bits and pieces that emerge really highlight Raptor being an outlier (mind boggling to think of anyone teasing her, her face would probably shrivel up with the inability to mask the anger) and her Handbag has become one too.

 Kudos to you for your consideration for your grandmother!  Speaking from experience it means the world when family act with the care you are doing. Concerned not only for Charles' health but also for those he was with. He will be devastated if any were infected by interacting with him.

edited to add: Liked they were comfortable enough in the broadcast to comment on Kate being hoisted in the air and how in some circumstances that can be, shall we say, problematical in where the grip occurs. It was humorous and not at all disrespectful. Kate as their patron is great.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

oops


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

William is looking very handsome!!


----------



## Sharont2305

I'm going to be watching.


----------



## Sharont2305

She's a good story teller, very natural. Also, her introductory words were "Hello, my name is Catherine." No airs or graces at all.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> She's a good story teller, very natural. Also, her introductory words were "Hello, my name is Catherine." No airs or graces at all.



How do they say? If you have to tell people you are important you may not be important at all.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> How do they say? If you have to tell people you are important you may not be important at all.


There was nothing else on there to tell us who she was, nothing on screen in writing at the start nor at the end. That's how it's always been as Cbeebies is aimed at toddlers so they don't care who's reading it. My son loved watching these bedtime stories so it was a bit nostalgic for me. Seems like it's a big honour to be asked to do it, there's been some big names on there, Tom Hardy, Ed Sheeran, David Schwimmer and Dave Grohl to name a few.


----------



## Sharont2305

Enjoy!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> There was nothing else on there to tell us who she was, nothing on screen in writing at the start nor at the end. That's how it's always been as Cbeebies is aimed at toddlers so they don't care who's reading it. My son loved watching these bedtime stories so it was a bit nostalgic for me. Seems like it's a big honour to be asked to do it, there's been some big names on there, Tom Hardy, Ed Sheeran, David Schwimmer and Dave Grohl to name a few.


You mean to say she didn’t demand she be referred to as The Duchess of Cambridge, the future Queen, and force handouts of some crappy little book?!!?


----------



## elvisfan4life

purseinsanity said:


> You mean to say she didn’t demand she be referred to as The Duchess of Cambridge, the future Queen, and force handouts of some crappy little book?!!?


No she has class breeding and dignity


----------



## purseinsanity

oops


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince William arranged for boy who lost mother to meet hero
					

After comforting Deacon Glover, 11, during a visit to Burnley, Prince William, 39, told the youngster he would 'see what he could do' about arranging a meeting with his football hero Nick Pope.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


> Prince William arranged for boy who lost mother to meet hero
> 
> 
> After comforting Deacon Glover, 11, during a visit to Burnley, Prince William, 39, told the youngster he would 'see what he could do' about arranging a meeting with his football hero Nick Pope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



What a lovely thing to do!  I love the way W&K remember and follow up on their conversations with kids that they meet.
And I loved the fact that the young boy thought a footballer was coming for a visit and he was “gutted” when he learned it was W&K!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This is so heartwarming.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## cafecreme15

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Can’t wait for those Kate and Mary pictures from Denmark! Hoping for some real Royal glam opportunities


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Cosmopolitan

rewearing a Zara blazer


----------



## Eggcellent

I have long been a fan of Aspinal of London, it always makes me happy to see them being carried by others.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Essaeeeee

Chloe302225 said:


>



She looks like she did before her wedding. Wow!


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton has been 'looking around schools in Windsor'
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, who currently split their time between Kensington Palace and Amner Hall in Norfolk plan to relocate to Windsor, according to The Times.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Two future queens walk across cobblestones in 3” heels


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

This is a podcast I like, and this episode is about how a woman fell in love with Kate Middleton’s Bond premiere Jenny Packman dress, and the crazy story on how she was able to buy it for her wedding.


----------



## rcy

Cosmopolitan said:


> Two future queens walk across cobblestones in 3” heels



right?!? seriously amazing that they can do that so casually.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Essaeeeee said:


> She looks like she did before her wedding. Wow!



She recently rewore the blouse from one of her engagement pics!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Those gloves completely elevate the coatdress. Love.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lulu212121

Whoever is doing her botox and other treatments has a very good eye, hand and control to not go overboard. She looks refreshed.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Mendocino




----------



## elvisfan4life

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Nice trips


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


>




I will say the Wessexes seem to get the best tour!


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



I want to know who makes Princess Mary's white coat!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

purseinsanity said:


> I want to know who makes Princess Mary's white coat!



According to the Royal Fashion Police on IG and the Daily Mail, her coat was *possibly* Chanel but that has not been confirmed as far as I know. Some speculated it was just Chanel inspired. The Daily Mail said Mary last wore that coat to lay a wreath in Poland in 2014.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I saw that and was impressed seeing they usually keep out of politics. I strongly feel sometimes you need to abandon your rule of neutrality so I'm completely supporting this move.


----------



## pinky7129

This may be off topic, but after hearing how the President of Ukraine is not leaving the capital, it reminded me of how the Queens grandfather (?) stayed at the palace during the war too. I can only hope they make it through!


----------



## Sharont2305

Nearly time for the England v Wales Six Nations Rugby match, looking forward to see the two respective patrons together and to see them singing both National Anthems (which they would anyway)
And wondering what Harry is thinking as he should have been sitting with his brother.


----------



## Sharont2305

George is there, singing God Save The Queen.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Shame Charlotte isn’t there a blow for women’s rugby - I used to play 40 years ago lol 

Hasn’t George shot up ? Louis is still my fav though he’s adorable and looks a wee rascal


----------



## Sharont2305

I hope his parents have told him he can cheer for both teams


----------



## Sharont2305

Looks like they did sing our Welsh National Anthems, the people around them with open mouths are Welsh. The TV cameras weren't on them when they sang it.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> I hope his parents have told him he can cheer for both teams



He looks bored senseless bless him he has ear buds in listening to something else lol


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

pinky7129 said:


> This may be off topic, but after hearing how the President of Ukraine is not leaving the capital, it reminded me of how the Queens grandfather (?) stayed at the palace during the war too. I can only hope they make it through!



Her father actually. When someone suggested they at least send the girls to Canada, the Queen Mother - then Queen - declared "The children will not leave unless I do. I shall not leave unless their father does, and the king will not leave the country in any circumstances, whatever."


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Her father actually. When someone suggested they at least send the girls to Canada, the Queen Mother - then Queen - declared "The children will not leave unless I do. I shall not leave unless their father does, and the king will not leave the country in any circumstances, whatever."


I love this:
Landmarks across the world light up in blue and yellow again in solidarity with Ukraine | Daily Mail Online


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The Cambridges reposted their earlier Twitter message to their Instagram...not as a story, but in the feed.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> I love this:
> Landmarks across the world light up in blue and yellow again in solidarity with Ukraine | Daily Mail Online



Also, I want a shirt that says the last words of those brave border guards, but I want a company who will donate the proceeds to humanitarian efforts, a food bank or something and not just someone who saw a money bandwagon to jump on.


----------



## carmen56

Prince George’s hair is getting darker.


----------



## Mendocino

pinky7129 said:


> This may be off topic, but after hearing how the President of Ukraine is not leaving the capital, it reminded me of how the Queens grandfather (?) stayed at the palace during the war too. I can only hope they make it through!


I've read The Queen's parents sent Elizabeth and Margaret Rose to Windsor Castle for safety and that the King kept a loaded gun in a drawer. The Queen Mother refused to leave her husband's side.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

carmen56 said:


> Prince George’s hair is getting darker.



He's so tall, too!


----------



## Chloe302225

The upcoming Diplomatic Reception at Buckingham Palace has been cancelled on advice from the government. BP has said they will reschedule for a later date.


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


> The upcoming Diplomatic Reception at Buckingham Palace has been cancelled on advice from the government. BP has said they will reschedule for a later date.


At first I thought it wouldn't surprise me if The Queen did not end up attending, but what with world events unfolding as they are I think this is a good decision for the safety of all concerned.


----------



## Silverplume

I love Duchess Kate and most of what she wears, but I can’t love a taupe/tan bag with a primarily black outfit, unless tan is a secondary color of the outfit.
Maybe I’m OLD, but I think black and gray are in one group, taupe/tan/brown in another group. Navy and white are the basics that can join either category. Exceptions are always possible and often beautiful!
While I’m here opining, I would tend to wear gold jewelry with a brown/tan-based outfit. For some anniversary, I chose an eternity band in silver (platinum? I don’t remember), so I could swap back and forth with my gold bands depending on what I wore! 
Old _and_ grumpy: I must be low on chocolate!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> The upcoming Diplomatic Reception at Buckingham Palace has been cancelled on advice from the government. BP has said they will reschedule for a later date.



Probably for the best. Cologne's huge carnival parade on Monday was already cancelled due to health concerns, but they had planned an event at I think the soccer stadium. Which is now cancelled and replaced with a peace demonstration, and apparently they managed to produce a float in record time to head the demo that deals with the topic du jour. 

Anyway, what I wanted to say is, it's good to read the room.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Silverplume said:


> I love Duchess Kate and most of what she wears, but I can’t love a taupe/tan bag with a primarily black outfit, unless tan is a secondary color of the outfit.



I didn't even see that. I think you are right, black or a pop of bright colour would have been better. I do love cognac accessoires with all black outfits, though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It seems like she was going for a super low key look maybe?


----------



## Sharont2305

lanasyogamama said:


> It seems like she was going for a super low key look maybe?


Exactly, Rugby isn't a glam event.


----------



## csshopper

She is amazing. Even in this venue the writer in the DM said she “oozed elegance…” and described William as “looking dapper”.


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince George is learning rugby but hasn't tackled Kate Middleton
					

The eight-year-old royal was spotted in the stands at Twickenham Stadium between Prince William, 39, and the Duchess of Cambridge, 40,  who were in direct competition.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I fully understand why the reception was called off, but I really feel beautiful outfits and serious bling would have lightened my mood  Maybe I need to go visit the engagement ring thread.


----------



## Chloe302225

Her Majesty spends time with William and Kate and Princess Beatrice
					

The Queen, 95, who tested positive for the virus just over a week ago, went to Frogmore on her Windsor Estate on Sunday, where younger members of her family had gathered to meet her.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

They both look good! I like Kate’s green coat.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Bonus points for the goats


----------



## Sharont2305

Happy St David's Day to all my fellow Welshies!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sharont2305 said:


> Happy St David's Day to all my fellow Welshies!



Looks like such a beautiful country!


----------



## limom

Sharont2305 said:


> Happy St David's Day to all my fellow Welshies!


Is there any significance to the flower, they are both sporting?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

limom said:


> Is there any significance to the flower, they are both sporting?


The daffodil is the national flower of Wales.


----------



## Essaeeeee

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5340214
> View attachment 5340215



I love her coat with pants looks more than dresses.


----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


> Looks like such a beautiful country!


I'm biased, North Wales is even more beautiful and stunning than where they are visiting in South Wales


----------



## elvisfan4life

That coat should have been saved for the 17th I love it


----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>





Ooh I’d love a Welsh cake or a fruit cake please


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> Ooh I’d love a Welsh cake or a fruit cake please


I'll send some over!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> I'll send some over!



I wish you would I adore them used to date a lad from Crynant near Neath many moons ago abd got addicted to them - love visiting North Wales such a beautiful place


----------



## elvisfan4life

Williams weren’t very good apparently the 13yr old lad baking with him said he wouldn’t ask him to make them again lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

William said “ don’t judge me it not bake off “ and said what happened to them as his had turned out looking like pac man lol


----------



## A1aGypsy

I don’t tend to love the things Kate wears but those boots with the buckle!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

elvisfan4life said:


> That coat should have been saved for the 17th I love it



I was kind of surprised she went with green so close to St. Patrick’s Day. They are both wearing green though, so I am assuming there is some significance.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Cute video.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The boots were definitely a repeat: Aquatalia Rouge boots, which she first wore in 2011. According to Daily Mail, the coat was a £940 longline forest green Sportmax coat. I think that was a repeat too. She looks fabulous in green.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Apparently she wears this one a lot  

Source: Kate’s Closet








						Sportmax Green Long Belted Coat - Kate Middleton Coats
					

Shop Sportmax Green Long Belted Coat as seen on Duchess of Cambridge. Copy Princess Kate's style with the best repliKate jackets for less!



					www.katescloset.com.au


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> I'm biased, North Wales is even more beautiful and stunning than where they are visiting in South Wales



I went on a family vacation just outside of Cardiff as a child but I'd love to be back to take it all in as an adult.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sophisticatted

lanasyogamama said:


> I was kind of surprised she went with green so close to St. Patrick’s Day. They are both wearing green though, so I am assuming there is some significance.



The Welsh flag has green in it.
ETA: That’s my best guess.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## csshopper

Two lovely ladies joining together to further children's reading, nothing to "sell" but the love of literature and the opportunity for cuddles while doing it. Not a Bench in sight. 

*Storytime with Kate! Duchess of Cambridge shares her favourite children's books including Stig Of The Dump and Charlotte's Web with Camilla's reading room website to mark World Book Day*

*The Duchess of Cambridge shared her favourite children's books*
*She released the list with Camilla's Reading Room to mark World Book Day*
*Revealed her children enjoy reading Charlotte's Web and Katie Morag books *


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

How refreshing the Stench wasn’t included just because of where it came from.


----------



## redney

I'm relieved the Queen is doing better (recovered?) from her Covid diagnosis.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Duke of Cambridge joins Princess Charlotte at party for classmate
					

The Duke of Cambridge, 39, arrived alongside his six-year-old daughter at Il Pagliaccio in Fulham last Sunday, walking through the restaurant before shaking hands with the owner.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

OMG I want to go to a pizza party too


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


> Duke of Cambridge joins Princess Charlotte at party for classmate
> 
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge, 39, arrived alongside his six-year-old daughter at Il Pagliaccio in Fulham last Sunday, walking through the restaurant before shaking hands with the owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



OMG, and without the entire police force!???!  

 Megain and Haz, take note.


----------



## sdkitty

purseinsanity said:


> OMG, and without the entire police force!???!
> 
> Megain and Haz, take note.


she is so cute


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Are the girls next to Philip and standing behind the couch Peter's?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Are the girls next to Philip and standing behind the couch Peter's?


The girl in the back, Savannah and Isla, the one holding the baby are Peter's. The girl on the end, Mia, and the baby Lena are Zara's.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

Apparently Kate calls William Baldy as he is always teasing her about her bouncy locks


----------



## duna

If there is just one "negative" comment I can make about Kate (and it really is ONLY 1) I think she should start wearing her hair a bit shorter....maybe to the shoulder....


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

This made me cry. lots of things do that lately.










						Duke and Duchess of Cornwall and Cambridge on Instagram: "Over the past two weeks, communities and organisations here in the UK have come together to provide vital support to Ukrainians here in Britain and across Europe.   The Ukrainian Cultural Cent
					

Duke and Duchess of Cornwall and Cambridge shared a post on Instagram: "Over the past two weeks, communities and organisations here in the UK have come together to provide vital support to Ukrainians here in Britain and across Europe.   The Ukrainian Cultural Centre in London has become one of...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## Sharont2305

D


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## rcy

i really like her hair like this, less curled than normal. but do agree that while it's lovely and i would kill for it, it's borderline too long.


----------



## youngster

I love Kate's hair.  Maybe William does too so he doesn't want her to cut it.  I wouldn't want her to go any longer but I think it looks great and very youthful.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> If there is just one "negative" comment I can make about Kate (and it really is ONLY 1) I think she should start wearing her hair a bit shorter....maybe to the shoulder....


why?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life




----------



## duna

sdkitty said:


> why?



Because IMHO it's a bit  too long...


----------



## Essaeeeee

elvisfan4life said:


> View attachment 5348573


That's nice but couldn't he have done that without the racist comments about wars only in Africa and Asia? I mean Grandma dearest didn't drive the ambulance in Africa in the 40s.


----------



## MiniMabel

Essaeeeee said:


> That's nice but couldn't he have done that without the racist comments about wars only in Africa and Asia? I mean Grandma dearest didn't drive the ambulance in Africa in the 40s.



It's easy to accuse someone of being "racist" but I am sure that the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are not racists.  

It can be easy to be, often deliberately, misinterpreted. Especially in the press for sensationalism. 

Queen Elizabeth II is head of the Commonwealth and William and Catherine represent her and the UK on visits; would she allow "racists" to do so? I think not.  Surely, fairness can prevail and he can be given the benefit of the doubt?  Everyone says something now and then which someone else doesn't like or thinks is offensive; it clearly doesn't mean it's intentional or that they are racist.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

David Austin dedicated a new rose to The Queen.

Meet Elizabeth!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Essaeeeee said:


> That's nice but couldn't he have done that without the racist comments about wars only in Africa and Asia? I mean Grandma dearest didn't drive the ambulance in Africa in the 40s.



But did he really say that? I wrote about it over on the other thread as well, but then went to search for the original footage and the footage I did find did not have the bit that was quoted at all.


----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> David Austin dedicated a new rose to The Queen.
> 
> Meet Elizabeth!




Stunning!  And a very fitting tribute to QEII.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

We have a hedge with DA roses and the smell when they are in full bloom is insane.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Essaeeeee said:


> That's nice but couldn't he have done that without the racist comments about wars only in Africa and Asia? I mean Grandma dearest didn't drive the ambulance in Africa in the 40s.



He actually made no remark about Africa and Asia as can be heard in audio and video from the event. That part was an addition by DM's journalist.


----------



## Happyish

Essaeeeee said:


> I love her coat with pants looks more than dresses.


How sweet--they're color coordinated!


----------



## Happyish

Cosmopolitan said:


> The boots were definitely a repeat: Aquatalia Rouge boots, which she first wore in 2011. According to Daily Mail, the coat was a £940 longline forest green Sportmax coat. I think that was a repeat too. She looks fabulous in green.


She looks fabulous in _everything_!


----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate will attend the St. Patrick's Day parade on the 17th.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> David Austin dedicated a new rose to The Queen.
> 
> Meet Elizabeth!



Oh, how pretty!  It looks almost like a dahlia.


----------



## limom

Luvbolide said:


> Oh, how pretty!  It looks almost like a dahlia.


Agreed, very reminiscent of Malmaison rose.


----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate are not attending the BAFTA's this year.


----------



## youngster

They didn't go last year, did they?  Due to PP's death?  I usually love their BAFTA appearances and Kate's dresses.


----------



## sdkitty

elvisfan4life said:


> View attachment 5348573


they actually doing something (unlike his baby brother and The Wife)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lol, I can’t be sure, but is Martha Stewart wearing a version of Kate’s Bond premiere dress? You go Martha!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


> Lol, I can’t be sure, but is Martha Stewart wearing a version of Kate’s Bond premiere dress? You go Martha!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350949



Martha looks amazing, especially considering her age, and that's pretty ballsy to wear it after Kate!


----------



## TC1

I was assuming they aren't attending the BAFTA's due to the scrutiny of William saying war was an "alien concept to them in Europe"


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

TC1 said:


> I was assuming they aren't attending the BAFTA's due to the scrutiny of William saying war was an "alien concept to them in Europe"



No...besides everyone (the magazine, the writer...not Omid, who enjoyed sharing it) having to apologize for making up stuff he never said, rumour has it it was because one guy in the industry had a field day aggressively dissing Kate, then was kind of backed by BAFTA by giving him a prime position. But it might just be they had other stuff on.

Let me see if I can find where I read it.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

There it is. Swipe for the guy losing it (as in, not just one tweet, he was ranting and ranting).


----------



## TC1

Meh. "For our generation, it's very alien to see this in Europe" is what is sticking in people's minds, misquote or not.  A lot of networks and columns picked it up and ran with it..equating it to the previous "we are very much not a racist family" either way....it's out there.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Ok, so that's a rumour as well. Who knows


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> No...besides everyone (the magazine, the writer...not Omid, who enjoyed sharing it) having to apologize for making up stuff he never said, rumour has it it was because one guy in the industry had a field day aggressively dissing Kate, then was kind of backed by BAFTA by giving him a prime position. But it might just be they had other stuff on.
> 
> Let me see if I can find where I read it.


I read that too.


----------



## limom

Kosovo 1998-1999.


----------



## Essaeeeee

QueenofWrapDress said:


> There it is. Swipe for the guy losing it (as in, not just one tweet, he was ranting and ranting).



I mean he's entitled to his opinion although that's a very rude way to put it. But attending the BAFTAS is Will's job and I hope that he's not refusing to do it because someone online gave their opinion. 

Jeez just publish a statement and move on. Trying to ignore it and hope it goes away is really not a good look.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

As I said and the account itself states, there is no indication that's the real reason they are not going. They do not attend every single year as far as I know.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Should be less stressful than last year! Or was that two years ago?


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


>



she's the world's best coat model....love that blue


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: gettyimages.com
> 
> View attachment 5352890
> View attachment 5352891
> View attachment 5352892


so blue was the color of the day....must have some significance I'm not aware of


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sdkitty said:


> so blue was the color of the day....must have some significance I'm not aware of



Camilla is wearing purple, as she often does for Commonwealth Day.
Kate's blue may be another show of support for Ukraine?




source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sophisticatted

I’ve heard that blue is Camilla’s favorite color.  I feel the purple is done because it is a color often associated with royalty and she will be Queen consort one day and there has been speculation about what her title should be.


----------



## Essaeeeee

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Love the color on her but she needs a more flared coat. This one makes her silhouette look weird.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Essaeeeee said:


> Love the color on her but she needs a more flared coat. This one makes her silhouette look weird.


I don’t love the length.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

That color is stunning


----------



## csshopper

QueenofWrapDress said:


> As I said and the account itself states, there is no indication that's the real reason they are not going. They do not attend every single year as far as I know.


Maybe someone warned them about Rebel’s “humor”, the Golden Bra awards and the Sussex jab. William and Kate would have been horribly uncomfortable, and of course would have been THE audience reaction shot for every camera. Glad they dodged it, it would have become a potential distraction to Commonwealth Day.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Ummm, is Charles upset?











						Commonwealth Day: Queen issues message as other royals attend service
					

Prince Charles, Camilla, Prince William and Kate represented the Queen at the Commonwealth Service today after she missed the event at Westminster Abbey for the first time in nine years.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Essaeeeee

CarryOn2020 said:


> Ummm, is Charles upset?
> 
> View attachment 5353152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth Day: Queen issues message as other royals attend service
> 
> 
> Prince Charles, Camilla, Prince William and Kate represented the Queen at the Commonwealth Service today after she missed the event at Westminster Abbey for the first time in nine years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Eh doubt it. It's not a posed picture, he's mid conversation.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yeah it could be upset over Ukraine or something.


----------



## purseinsanity

How Kate Middleton's Jewelry Choices for Commonwealth Day Sent a Message of Support to Ukraine
					

Kate Middleton's jewelry choices for the Commonwealth Day Service at Westminster Abbey quietly sent a message of support to Ukraine.




					people.com
				




Apparently she wore the same outfit she wore to meet Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelenskyy!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

CarryOn2020 said:


> Ummm, is Charles upset?



Of course we’ll never know what the four of them were discussing but he was smiling a moment later:


----------



## Cosmopolitan

purseinsanity said:


> Apparently she wore the same outfit she wore to meet Ukraine's President Volodymyr Zelenskyy!



Same jewelry, not same clothes


----------



## TC1

PC's complexion and hands are always so swollen and ruddy. I hope he's being looked after.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


> Of course we’ll never know what the four of them were discussing but he was smiling a moment later:
> 
> View attachment 5353204



As long as he is not fussing at her.


----------



## redney

Has Kate had her teeth "done" since university? They are very perfect looking and I don't recall this from previous pictures of her in her younger years.


----------



## H addict

Not only her teeth, if I look at her forehead I see she has had a lot of work done, maybe just some good photoshop?‍♀️


----------



## Essaeeeee

H addict said:


> Not only her teeth, if I look at her forehead I see she has had a lot of work done, maybe just some good photoshop?‍♀️


It's pretty common for these people to have botox done anyways. But whoever she's getting it done with is doing a very good job. Her face looks so youthful.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The bordeaux one from last year.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The bordeaux one from last year.



That’s my fave, too!


----------



## Suncatcher

How does that blue hat stay on her head without falling off?


----------



## jenayb

H addict said:


> Not only her teeth, if I look at her forehead I see she has had a lot of work done, maybe just some good photoshop?‍♀



She has def had botox (like most of us,) but this specific pic is definitely mostly good photoshop.


----------



## duna

I don't think she's had Botox, but I wouldn't really know since I've never had it nor do I plan to have it.... I must be one of the few against all these procedures, lol!


----------



## elvisfan4life

duna said:


> I don't think she's had Botox, but I wouldn't really know since I've never had it nor do I plan to have it.... I must be one of the few against all these procedures, lol!


No you are not alone no I doubt Kate has had it


----------



## bisousx

Why is it hard to believe Kate had Botox? If someone goes from having obvious wrinkles to zero wrinkles, it can only mean one of two things. I don’t think Kate is vain enough to demand that all photographers and media photoshop her face before publishing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know it’s SUPER rare, but this lady’s story scared the hell out of me, even though I’ve never had it.









						Botched Botox Patient Says She'll Get Injected Again
					

The blogger who got a bad Botox job says she'll do it again, but not at the same place.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## Chloe302225

Prince charming! William holds an umbrella out to Kate
					

Dutiful husband Prince William, 39, was seen holding out an umbrella for his wife Kate, 40, as they emerged from Westminster Abbey after the Commonwealth Day service on Monday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


> Prince charming! William holds an umbrella out to Kate
> 
> 
> Dutiful husband Prince William, 39, was seen holding out an umbrella for his wife Kate, 40, as they emerged from Westminster Abbey after the Commonwealth Day service on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Countdown to the sugars claiming he was copying the Harkles, 3..2..1


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

She really knows how to wear green (unlike Nutmeg).


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

I might have suggested it slightly stronger lip, but I am splitting hairs. She looks beautiful, and I always love seeing the shamrock brooch.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## kemilia

lanasyogamama said:


> Countdown to the sugars claiming he was copying the Harkles, 3..2..1


Speaking of the Cali duo--it was so nice NOT to see them at this event.


----------



## mikimoto007

I've been waiting for her to wear Laura Green. The coat is beautiful, but I'm not sure the hat and shoes match. Surprised she wore a new outfit before the royal tour.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

They are both so regal!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

lanasyogamama said:


> I might have suggested it slightly stronger lip, but I am splitting hairs. She looks beautiful, and I always love seeing the shamrock brooch.



Right there with you on the stronger lip!


----------



## Essaeeeee

Chloe302225 said:


>




Lovely coat. The hat and updo don't go together. Wish she had gone for a simpler half up look.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sorry Wills and Kate, I'm just here for Seamus!


----------



## Cribynkle

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: gettyimages.com
> 
> View attachment 5355459


Am I hallucinating nipples?


----------



## TC1

Kate has definitely had Botox..so I don't understand why some people (who clearly haven't had it) would deny it on her behalf. Ridiculous. Those of us that can recognize it, do. She looks stunning, no matter what procedures she chooses.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

TC1 said:


> Kate has definitely had Botox..so I don't understand why some people (who clearly haven't had it) would deny it on her behalf. Ridiculous. Those of us that can recognize it, do. She looks stunning, no matter what procedures she chooses.



I'm not sure I can spot it if it's well done - but I clearly remember how people (not on here) said she looked "old" (at 40!) and "worn", so damned if she does and damned if she doesn't.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton joins Prince William for Battalion Irish Guards parade
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge are set to present the traditional sprigs of shamrock to the Officers and Guardsmen who will in turn issue it along the ranks.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

TC1 said:


> Kate has definitely had Botox..so I don't understand why some people (who clearly haven't had it) would deny it on her behalf. Ridiculous. Those of us that can recognize it, do. She looks stunning, no matter what procedures she chooses.



I  W&K as much as anyone but they are tiptoeing in the ‘out-of-touch’ bubble today. 
Agree, she has Botox - that is not bee venom in her forehead. So far, it looks like it was properly done. 
That said, wearing a $4,000 coat [when she has at least 5 others she could choose from] when the world is in chaos seems excessive imo. Especially when they roll up in a $130,000 brand new Range Rover. That’s a hard _no_ for me.  Hope the tour is not all new clothes.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Does anyone else see those spots above her eye?  What is that?




ETA:  Botox or not, she looks so happy, seems to enjoy meeting people, has impeccable manners with perfectly appropriate clothes that fit. Plus, her children are adorable.  What more can anyone expect?


----------



## CarryOn2020

Her previous coats - with her figure, each one is outstanding.


----------



## rhyvin

CarryOn2020 said:


> I  W&K as much as anyone but they are tiptoeing in the ‘out-of-touch’ bubble today.
> Agree, she has Botox - that is not bee venom in her forehead. So far, it looks like it was properly done.
> That said, wearing a $4,000 coat [when she has at least 5 others she could choose from] when the world is in chaos seems excessive imo. Especially when they roll up in a $130,000 brand new Range Rover. That’s a hard _no_ for me.  Hope the tour is not all new clothes.


I thought the BRF had an agreement with Land Rover that basically leased their vehicles for free?

Agree that purchasing a coat wasn’t the best idea


----------



## DoggieBags

CarryOn2020 said:


> I  W&K as much as anyone but they are tiptoeing in the ‘out-of-touch’ bubble today.
> Agree, she has Botox - that is not bee venom in her forehead. So far, it looks like it was properly done.
> That said, wearing a $4,000 coat [when she has at least 5 others she could choose from] when the world is in chaos seems excessive imo. Especially when they roll up in a $130,000 brand new Range Rover. That’s a hard _no_ for me.  Hope the tour is not all new clothes.


Given the timing of when fall/winter collections are released, I suspect the coat was purchased months ago and way before the recent conflict. Keeping expensive clothes already purchased and paid for in the closet and not wearing them strikes me as more wasteful. And it wouldn’t be fair to the merchant to return the coat months after purchase especially since I assume it was tailored to fit her.


----------



## duna

TC1 said:


> Kate has definitely had Botox..so I don't understand why some people (who clearly haven't had it) would deny it on her behalf. Ridiculous. Those of us that can recognize it, do. She looks stunning, no matter what procedures she chooses.



Everyone is entitled to have their own opinion. Ines de la Fressange was asked in an interview once if she intended having Botox or othe procedures, she answered that the day she sees one well done she'll start thinking about it! 

Also I think it's quite a lot a cultural thing as well, in my part of Europe I only know 2 people who have Botox regularly. Whereas in the US it's much more frequent. Anyway, to each their own!


----------



## LittleStar88

If I were photographed as much as Kate, and consequently as heavily scrutinized, I would also consider some well-done botox. Cannot criticize her for it at all, especially given how well it has been done. Her face still has movement, she doesn't have a frozen surprised expression, and looks fresh and radiant.

As for the coat - she recycles/rewears so many of them for years - it's another investment piece which I am sure we will see many more times in the years ahead. Kate is so strategic with her purchases, choosing timeless classics with the intent of wearing them again and again. Unlike a former Duchess who blew a buttload of money on ill-fitting pieces before she bailed and we never saw any of those items again.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Essaeeeee

CarryOn2020 said:


> I  W&K as much as anyone but they are tiptoeing in the ‘out-of-touch’ bubble today.
> Agree, she has Botox - that is not bee venom in her forehead. So far, it looks like it was properly done.
> That said, wearing a $4,000 coat [when she has at least 5 others she could choose from] when the world is in chaos seems excessive imo. Especially when they roll up in a $130,000 brand new Range Rover. That’s a hard _no_ for me.  Hope the tour is not all new clothes.


I agree. Some of Kate's wardrobe choices is ridiculous in that she gets a new outfit which is the exact same as an older one which was barely worn. Like jeez. Just spending money since they can.


----------



## lanasyogamama

LittleStar88 said:


> If I were photographed as much as Kate, and consequently as heavily scrutinized, I would also consider some well-done botox. Cannot criticize her for it at all, especially given how well it has been done. Her face still has movement, she doesn't have a frozen surprised expression, and looks fresh and radiant.
> 
> As for the coat - she recycles/rewears so many of them for years - it's another investment piece which I am sure we will see many more times in the years ahead. Kate is so strategic with her purchases, choosing timeless classics with the intent of wearing them again and again. Unlike a former Duchess who blew a buttload of money on ill-fitting pieces before she bailed and we never saw any of those items again.


That’s a good point, esp as she used to get a lot of comments about looking “old for her age”.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Whatever she is doing to her skin, it looks amazing. Lasers, Botox, whatever. Keep up the good work, Kate.  Maybe share the details with us, too.

Until recently, she has been very good about rewearing her clothes, even ones from years ago. Since she buys the classics, they will look fresh and new for years to come. Sure, they may look old-ish, but they do the job. For all I know, she bought that coat years ago. Still, I love her Catherine Walker choices, so I was hoping a new CW 

  The car, though, pushed me over the edge.  Wrong time for that level of excess.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Essaeeeee said:


> I agree. Some of Kate's wardrobe choices is ridiculous in that she gets a new outfit which is the exact same as an older one which was barely worn. Like jeez. Just spending money since they can.



Are you sure? I'd like to see receipts on that because that woman has recycled 10+ yo stuff frequently.


----------



## Essaeeeee

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Are you sure? I'd like to see receipts on that because that woman has recycled 10+ yo stuff frequently.



She doesn't rewear everything though. She might rewear a few older things to make it seem like she is but the majority of her clothes are just redundant.

1.  
This coat is so so similar to an McQ one she wore on 2019 to the same event. Why not just rewear that?
2. Then there's this coat   which is similar to the 4th one here 

The amount of clothes Kate wears once to be never seen again is ridiculously high which doesn't make sense since they all look so similar. The other royals (both England and elsewhere) are so much better at rewearing.

E: IDK why my links aren't working


----------



## CarryOn2020

Essaeeeee said:


> She doesn't rewear everything though. She might rewear a few older things to make it seem like she is but the majority of her clothes are just redundant.
> 
> 1.
> This coat is so so similar to an McQ one she wore on 2019 to the same event. Why not just rewear that?
> 2. Then there's this coat   which is similar to the 4th one here
> 
> The amount of clothes Kate wears once to be never seen again is ridiculously high which doesn't make sense since they all look so similar. The other royals (both England and elsewhere) are so much better at rewearing.
> 
> E: IDK why my links aren't working




She rewears and combines.  I applaud her efforts, especially with 3 children.  The cars, imo, are excessive. 



*Royal often repeats outfits and rewears pieces, which have been discounted *
*The total totted up to over £93,000, with her priciest outfit coming in March *
*Meanwhile the Duchess recycled more outfits than ever throughout the year*
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...eton-wore-94-000-worth-new-clothing-2020.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

A breath of fresh air!  So beautiful in blue!
He looks good, too  
We need this positivity at this time. Thank you!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

I was expecting something flowier.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Not a fan of the puffy 80s sleeves and that weird collar, but the colour is beautiful and as usual she wears it flawlessly. Do we know if it's a new piece or actual vintage?


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love Love this look - she makes a peplum so easy to wear and it is anything but. 
This looks like another Beautiful tour!

From the Royal Fashion Police - link above:
_What Kate Wore:
* Possibly @jennypackham Blue Lace Peplum Dress {New} - TBC
* Possibly @lkbennettlondon Fern Blue Suede Court Shoes {New} 
(Shoes suggested by Twitter @ Heaven_LeeM )_


----------



## CarryOn2020

Welcome!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

I think this piece is based on the black and nude lace dress she wore previously from Jenny Packham. This is a gorgeous silhouette on her - she looks so slender and elegant. I think there's something slightly off about the collar, but I can't put my finger in it. Perhaps a nude shoe would have been better too - but I really like it.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Here is a long {45min} arrival video for the local news station.  I enjoy watching all the _before_  details, others may like it, too.


----------



## K.D.

William and Kate arrive in Belize for jubilee Caribbean tour
					

The couple were all smiles as they began their week-long tour celebrating the Platinum Jubilee.



					www.bbc.com
				




I can't seem to copy-paste the contents of the article, but some parts of the tour were cancelled due to protests from the locals.


----------



## Essaeeeee

CarryOn2020 said:


> Love Love this look - she makes a peplum so easy to wear and it is anything but.
> This looks like another Beautiful tour!
> 
> From the Royal Fashion Police - link above:
> _What Kate Wore:
> * Possibly @jennypackham Blue Lace Peplum Dress {New} - TBC
> * Possibly @lkbennettlondon Fern Blue Suede Court Shoes {New}
> (Shoes suggested by Twitter @ Heaven_LeeM )_


She has the lean, long figure that peplum looks good on.


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




Hadn’t heard of RAF Voyager before, pretty cool that it runs on low carbon jet fuel!  Every little bit helps.


----------



## Sharont2305

She just gets it doesn't she? A perfect colour on arrival to match the flag.


----------



## MiniMabel

Sharont2305 said:


> She just gets it doesn't she? A perfect colour on arrival to match the flag.




I imagine that a huge amount of research goes into the planning of Royal visits and ensuring that respect and recognition are shown in many ways to the hosts.  First class, as always.


----------



## Sharont2305

MiniMabel said:


> I imagine that a huge amount of research goes into the planning of Royal visits and ensuring that respect and recognition are shown in many ways to the hosts.  First class, as always.


I know, I remember watching this fly on the wall documentary about Charles and Diana in the 80s and they showed Diana in her sitting room with David and Elizabeth Emmanuel discussing a future tour, I can't remember where to, there was a lot of fabric and designs around them and they were talking about what was suitable climate and religion wise. This was for a tour months and months away.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

My favourite tour wardrobe of all times: Pakistan.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> My favourite tour wardrobe of all times: Pakistan.


Those were outstanding!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> I don't think she's had Botox, but I wouldn't really know since I've never had it nor do I plan to have it.... I must be one of the few against all these procedures, lol!


you're not alone....I'm kinda scared of PS and botox.  Plus it's expensive and botox is only temporary


----------



## Essaeeeee

Will, you need to find a new barber


----------



## sdkitty

Essaeeeee said:


> Will, you need to find a new barber


I don't think a barber can eliminate a bald spot....maybe he could consider shaving his head


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love this dress so much, it's so joyful.


----------



## youngster

I love her dress too, so pretty and looks so cool and comfy.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That said, has anyone been able to actually find it? I tried to no avail.


----------



## Gal4Dior

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That said, has anyone been able to actually find it? I tried to no avail.




Found it, but of course, out of stock. https://www.toryburch.com/en-us/swim/coverups/smocked-midi-dress/83181.html


----------



## CarryOn2020

Red toes! Guessing that is Charlotte’s influence


----------



## CarryOn2020

LVSistinaMM said:


> Found it, but of course, out of stock. https://www.toryburch.com/en-us/swim/coverups/smocked-midi-dress/83181.html



Must be from last year, it is on sale.  It is gorgeous and fits her perfectly. Her arms


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Thank you! Whom am I kidding though, I never wear colours haha. But I do love it and I'm digging the casual vibe with the wedges, big shades and the woven handbag.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

The bag is a repeat from the tour of Canada in 2011 by Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

What kind of bra should one wear with the Tory Burch dress?  A strapless one?


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is what I was expecting! I can see why she dressed up yesterday to meet the country’s leaders.

Old Navy does a great job with this type of dress! I live in them during the summer


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Or one where there straps are more on the outside, not in the middle of the cups if that makes sense? And her dresser maybe sewed snaps into the dress to keep them in place.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So I found one locally, but it's a size too big. Otherwise, it's new with tags and less than half price. Then again, I have never had anything in bright blue, so not sure where my sudden love comes from. Maybe I'm just longing for some sunny vacation days haha.


----------



## Chloe302225

The Cambridges and the Chocolate Factory & the Dancing Duchess
					

The life and style of Kate Middleton, Duchess of Cambridge, including coverage of events, engagements, fashion, and everything else besides.




					hrhduchesskate.blogspot.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Am I the only one who can't see the embedded Insta posts anymore?


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


>




So glad W&K extricated themselves from the fuss.  Rise above it, folks, life is too short.


----------



## Essaeeeee

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the embedded Insta posts anymore?


Yeah me neither, just boxes


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the embedded Insta posts anymore?


I can see


----------



## youngster

CarryOn2020 said:


>




I've toured some of the Mayan pyramids and ruins and it's so fascinating and beautiful.  Glad they are having a chance to see some of it too.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## lanasyogamama

I’d be so worried about sweat stains in that tee!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

They are probably just not important enough to be kidnapped or assassinated like the other ones.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So my Insta problem, it says Instagram doesn't allow Firefox to show embedded content. I can open the link in another tab to get yet another error message, then when I delete the embed part in the adress I can finally see the original Insta post. How annoying.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the embedded Insta posts anymore?





Essaeeeee said:


> Yeah me neither, just boxes





QueenofWrapDress said:


> So my Insta problem, it says Instagram doesn't allow Firefox to show embedded content. I can open the link in another tab to get yet another error message, then when I delete the embed part in the adress I can finally see the original Insta post. How annoying.



Glad you both mentioned this. I also haven’t been able to see embedded Instagram posts on the forum since Saturday. Suddenly I only see empty white boxes. (This is only happening on my iPad, not on my iPhone, and I upgraded both of them to iOS 15.4 on Friday.) Pinging @Vlad in case he can help, pretty please.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



this isn't my favorite on her, but she still looks lovely
I wonder if it bothers Will that everyone's eye goes to her, not him.  Hopefully he's proud of her and not at all jealous


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate dons khaki trousers and simple white T-shirt on third day of tour
					

William and Kate began the third date of their trip learning about the history of the site, located in the Chiquibul Forest, and took in the country's tallest man-made structure - known as the 'sky palace'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5359508


Without security???  Clutch pearls.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> this isn't my favorite on her, but she still looks lovely
> I wonder if it bothers Will that everyone's eye goes to her, not him.  Hopefully he's proud of her and not at all jealous


I think he's proud of her and not bothered at all, unlike his father.


----------



## Annawakes

So stunning.  She’s perfect .  And seems so nice too.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe302225 said:


>



I think she looks so beautiful in that pink dress  And the name of the line -The Vampire's Wife - way too cool.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


> Glad you both mentioned this. I also haven’t been able to see embedded Instagram posts on the forum since Saturday. Suddenly I only see empty white boxes. (This is only happening on my iPad, not on my iPhone, and I upgraded both of them to iOS 15.4 on Friday.) Pinging @Vlad in case he can help, pretty please.



I'm on my Windows laptop and noticed it yesterday afternoon (Monday).


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know we’ve said it a million times, but to be that slim after three kids?! Amazing.


----------



## DoggieBags

lanasyogamama said:


> I know we’ve said it a million times, but to be that slim after three kids?! Amazing.


Great genes plus discipline. Her mother had 3 children, is still very slim well into her 60s now, and looks very fit. Younger sister, Pippa, has had 2 children and also looks exactly like she was before she got married.


----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe302225 said:


>




Why does this Instagram reference "The Vampire's Wife"?? Why?
Also, I see the Instagram posts, is it because I am an IG user? I wonder if that is the viewing criteria?
I love those green pants.


----------



## lanasyogamama

gelbergirl said:


> Why does this Instagram reference "The Vampire's Wife"?? Why?
> Also, I see the Instagram posts, is it because I am an IG user? I wonder if that is the viewing criteria?
> I love those green pants.


Isn’t that the brand of the dress?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Jup, brand of the dress (the founder isn't married to Dracula but to Nick Cave, though) and no, nothing to do with being an IG user, I am logged into my Insta account as well.


----------



## LittleStar88

gelbergirl said:


> Why does this Instagram reference "The Vampire's Wife"?? Why?
> Also, I see the Instagram posts, is it because I am an IG user? I wonder if that is the viewing criteria?
> I love those green pants.



It is the name of the designer of the dress.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Yes, that is the brand’s name.









						Kate Middleton wears pink £2,500 dress from The Vampire's Wife
					

The Duchess of Cambridge, 40, previously wore a near-identical dress by The Vampire's Wife for an evening reception at the Guinness Storehouse in Dublin in March 2020.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




ETA:  why is W dressed so casually? Seems like a tie would be appropriate.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

DoggieBags said:


> Great genes plus discipline. Her mother had 3 children, is still very slim well into her 60s now, and looks very fit. Younger sister, Pippa, has had 2 children and also looks exactly like she was before she got married.



Plus I think the Middletons are a very sports loving family, so they probably get plenty of exercise.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The "near identical" dress has another length, other sleeves, a different silhouette and details the pink one doesn't have. The only thing nearly identical is the fabric, just another colour.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The "near identical" dress has another length, other sleeves, a different silhouette and details the pink one doesn't have. The only thing nearly identical is the fabric, just another colour.



Yes, the DM is using ‘near identical’ loosely, very loosely. 
_The founder of the brand, Susie Cave, was born Susie Hardie-Bick.

The daughter of an academic, she was brought up between Africa and Cheshire.

Her grandmother taught her how to use a sewing machine, a skill she put to good use at boarding school in the Seventies, when she used to transform her friends’ jeans from flares to drainpipes.

Age 14, she ran away from school and jetted off to New York, where she caught the eye of fashion photographer Steven Meisel.

By 16, she was modelling full-time and, on her return to England the next year, became muse to celebrity photographer David Bailey.

She was introduced to Nick, the Australian-born frontman of rock band Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds, by Bella Freud, a mutual friend, who ensured their paths crossed at a party at the Natural History Museum, in London.

They married in a register office in Richmond, South-West London, followed by a blessing at a chapel in Surrey, in 1999._


----------



## DoggieBags

CarryOn2020 said:


> Kate Middleton wears pink £2,500 dress from The Vampire's Wife
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge, 40, previously wore a near-identical dress by The Vampire's Wife for an evening reception at the Guinness Storehouse in Dublin in March 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  why is W dressed so casually? Seems like a tie would be appropriate.


That was my initial reaction too but after looking at more pictures of the event I think William dressed appropriately while Kate might be overdressed. Some of the men have no jackets, just dressy shirts. The ones who are wearing jackets are not wearing ties. All the women except Kate are in cocktail dresses. Kate seems to be the only one in a long gown.


----------



## kemilia

All that she wears just fits perfectly--those green cargo pants are so cool!


----------



## CarryOn2020

DoggieBags said:


> That was my initial reaction too but after looking at more pictures of the event I think William dressed appropriately while Kate might be overdressed. Some of the men have no jackets, just dressy shirts. The ones who are wearing jackets are not wearing ties. All the women except Kate are in cocktail dresses. Kate seems to be the only one in a long gown.



Yea, it looks like there were several options for dress -


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> Yes, the DM is using ‘near identical’ loosely, very loosely.
> _The founder of the brand, Susie Cave, was born Susie Hardie-Bick.
> 
> The daughter of an academic, she was brought up between Africa and Cheshire.
> 
> Her grandmother taught her how to use a sewing machine, a skill she put to good use at boarding school in the Seventies, when she used to transform her friends’ jeans from flares to drainpipes.
> 
> Age 14, she ran away from school and jetted off to New York, where she caught the eye of fashion photographer Steven Meisel.
> 
> By 16, she was modelling full-time and, on her return to England the next year, became muse to celebrity photographer David Bailey.
> 
> She was introduced to Nick, the Australian-born frontman of rock band Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds, by Bella Freud, a mutual friend, who ensured their paths crossed at a party at the Natural History Museum, in London.
> 
> They married in a register office in Richmond, South-West London, followed by a blessing at a chapel in Surrey, in 1999._


How do you "jet off" to a different country at 14?!!?


----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> How do you "jet off" to a different country at 14?!!?


By coming from money.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Ut oh…


----------



## Sharont2305

Well, I'm going when it comes to Anglesey and shall report back.


----------



## purseinsanity

lanasyogamama said:


> By coming from money.


Even so, no way in he** would I let my 14 year old go to a different continent by herself to "model".  That's scary.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Screen shots from a real posted by William and Kate of them diving in Belize.


----------



## youngster

Oh my gosh, wow, I'm impressed!  What great pics!  I am afraid of deep water to an extent and can't imagine doing that but I love that they can!


----------



## Sharont2305

Deleted


----------



## Sharont2305

Oh wow! And still wearing her engagement ring too!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh wow! And still wearing her engagement ring too!


I get so nervous about my jewelry when I snorkel.


----------



## Sharont2305

lanasyogamama said:


> I get so nervous about my jewelry when I snorkel.


I'm nervous in the bath!!!


----------



## lulu212121

I am surprised to see that! I wonder if she wears it more than we think or if this was a mistake. She doesn't seem to be holding onto her finger.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh wow! And still wearing her engagement ring too!


How can you all see that??  I must be blind!


----------



## mikimoto007

Wow, the printed Tory Birch dress is gorgeous -the whole outfit is honestly perfect. Not ground breaking, but perfect.

I don't love the fabric of the vampires wife dress but the actual shape and colour of the dress is divine, it suits Kate so well.

Not convinced on the white wide leg trousers at the airport, but love the red ysl jacket.


----------



## Sharont2305

purseinsanity said:


> How can you all see that??  I must be blind!


On the reel itself, at the beginning, she brings her arm up towards her chest, I'm assuming to signal something.
I can't actually post the reel here for some reason.


----------



## mikimoto007

The yellow dress in Jamaica is stunning, my favourite so far.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Love the ponytail! (still opening new tabs and deleting half the adress  )


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Wow, she's had that red jacket for 20 years!


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate and William go swimming with SHARKS as they enjoy deep sea diving
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge viewed nurse sharks - which are generally considered harmless to humans - as they donned scuba gear to explore the second-largest barrier reef in the world.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## K.D.

Chloe302225 said:


>



So she's wearing two Dutch brands (G-Star, Scotch&Soda) all of a sudden, when her BIL will be visiting the Netherlands soon for his event


----------



## charlottawill

Sharont2305 said:


> Oh wow! And still wearing her engagement ring too!


That's surprising. I never wear jewelry, other than diamond studs, when I'm at the beach. For me jewelry, sand, water and sunscreen do not mix, but I know a lot of women do wear jewelry at the beach. I wonder if it's a good replica and her real rings are in a safe back home?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## charlottawill

mikimoto007 said:


> Wow, the printed Tory Birch dress is gorgeous -the whole outfit is honestly perfect. Not ground breaking, but perfect.
> 
> I don't love the fabric of the vampires wife dress but the actual shape and colour of the dress is divine, it suits Kate so well.
> 
> Not convinced on the white wide leg trousers at the airport, but love the red ysl jacket.


I love the whole look. It seems appropriate for the occasion and climate. On the other hand, the skinny jeans make me sweat just looking at her. I would be dying.


----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



Yellow is a hard color to wear imo, but she looks lovely.


----------



## charlottawill

Sharont2305 said:


> Wow, she's had that red jacket for 20 years!


Quality and classic styles never go out of fashion.


----------



## charlottawill

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Love the ponytail! (still opening new tabs and deleting half the adress  )


Wise decision on her part. I've been to Jamaica four times, and because of the heat and humidity my hair was often in a ponytail. I actually got the Bo Derek cornrows on our honeymoon.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>






Chloe302225 said:


>






Chloe302225 said:


>






Oh, wow! She looks gorgeous. Loving the outfits on this tour so far, especially these 3.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## charlottawill

It must be killing MM to see these pictures and knowing that Kate is the fashion heiress to Diana that she aspired to be. And you know she's seeing them.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Jktgal

Protesters in Jamaica spurn royals ahead of official visit
					

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico (AP) — Protesters in Jamaica raised their fists Tuesday as they donned T-shirts emblazoned with a pair of shackled Black wrists surrounded by the phrases “Seh Yuh Sorry!” and “Apologize now!” as they demonstrated just hours before Prince William and Kate arrived.




					apnews.com
				




“Kings, Queens and Princesses and Princes belong in fairytales, NOT in Jamaica!” read one poster held aloft by a young girl who joined the protest."


----------



## Sharont2305

I love her hair when it's straight, it's a change from her bouncy waves, which I also love. 
So far her clothes are on point, the two patterned dresses are very attainable too.


----------



## mikimoto007

charlottawill said:


> I love the whole look. It seems appropriate for the occasion and climate. On the other hand, the skinny jeans make me sweat just looking at her. I would be dying.



I thought that too! Would have died in the skinny jeans...I presume shorts were out of the question, although she's worn them in UK public engagements.


----------



## White Orchid

She looks good in yellow but that heavily-botoxed forehead looks horrible.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I really like the straight hair on her! It looks sophisticated.


----------



## kemilia

charlottawill said:


> It must be killing MM to see these pictures and knowing that Kate is the fashion heiress to Diana that she aspired to be. And you know she's seeing them.


Oh yeah, for sure it is. Plates are flying in Cali.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Just my kind of humor. This was a thread questioning the optics of Wills and Kate shaking hands with locals through a fence, and the comments are full of how Saint Raptor would have aced the tour.





Dunno, their Africa tour was kind of a disaster, wasn't it? From pouty raptor to the silly gesture of not wearing her ring to the staged photo op "paying respect" to "Nobody asked if I'm ok"?


----------



## youngster

I love that vintage striped dress she is wearing.  It's new to her apparently, I wonder how/where it was sourced?  It's so pretty!


----------



## carmen56

I like the style of the Roksanda dress, but it would look better in a colour rather than bright yellow.


----------



## charlottawill

Jktgal said:


> View attachment 5360749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protesters in Jamaica spurn royals ahead of official visit
> 
> 
> SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico (AP) — Protesters in Jamaica raised their fists Tuesday as they donned T-shirts emblazoned with a pair of shackled Black wrists surrounded by the phrases “Seh Yuh Sorry!” and “Apologize now!” as they demonstrated just hours before Prince William and Kate arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Kings, Queens and Princesses and Princes belong in fairytales, NOT in Jamaica!” read one poster held aloft by a young girl who joined the protest."


I saw news reports like this yesterday and it reminded me that not everyone is thrilled to see them. It was eye opening for my children when they visited to see that not everyone lives the way we do in the US.


----------



## charlottawill

White Orchid said:


> She looks good in yellow but that heavily-botoxed forehead looks horrible.


I think the center part is calling more attention to it.


----------



## charlottawill

mikimoto007 said:


> I thought that too! Would have died in the skinny jeans...I presume shorts were out of the question, although she's worn them in UK public engagements.


Maybe pants were more practical for climbing where they were, but there are so many stylish cargo pants out there right now that I think would have been more comfortable. But we all have different comfort levels.


----------



## charlottawill

lanasyogamama said:


> I really like the straight hair on her! It looks sophisticated.


I wonder if she got a keratin treatment. I have a friend who spends her winters in Florida, and she swears by them to keep her hair in line in the humidity there.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Essaeeeee

Sharont2305 said:


> I love her hair when it's straight, it's a change from her bouncy waves, which I also love.
> So far her clothes are on point, the two patterned dresses are very attainable too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5360760
> View attachment 5360761


I think the hairstyles are due to the weather. I doubt a bouncy look would stay the same in the humidity for long.


----------



## Essaeeeee

charlottawill said:


> I wonder if she got a keratin treatment. I have a friend who spends her winters in Florida, and she swears by them to keep her hair in line in the humidity there.


Probably. When I was in college in a high humidity city, I has to get the treatment every summer or there was no taming the bird's nest my hair became.


----------



## lulu212121

White Orchid said:


> She looks good in yellow but that heavily-botoxed forehead looks horrible.


I agree! She doesn't "look" as engaging. I guess because she can't move her brows. Looks ok when she only has to smile for a picture.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## cph706

She is definitely starting to look "off"...


----------



## DesigningStyle

cph706 said:


> She is definitely starting to look "off"...


What does that mean?


----------



## CarryOn2020

She looks great today - her hair is parted on her right which is normal and it is beginning to have some waves.  The keratin weighed her hair down too much. It has been too flat - still beautiful, just not the gorgeous waves we love. Orange is a new color for her. Is this a sweet nod to Invictus?


----------



## DesigningStyle

I think she looks gorgeous in all these recent photos and I so enjoyed all her clothing and how she is carrying herself.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

cph706 said:


> She is definitely starting to look "off"...



That's a bit dramatic, isn't it.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Gotta smile at reporters correcting the PR folks


----------



## LittleStar88

cph706 said:


> She is definitely starting to look "off"...



Maybe nobody asked her if she is ok.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Gotta smile at reporters correcting the PR folks




Oh, a lot of folks didn't see those after pictures or cared to learn the context.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## charlottawill

CarryOn2020 said:


> She looks great today - her hair is parted on her right which is normal and it is beginning to have some waves.  The keratin weighed her hair down too much. It has been too flat - still beautiful, just not the gorgeous waves we love. Orange is a new color for her. Is this a sweet nod to Invictus?


No, orange is a spring trend from what I've seen.


----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



So much better than a center part. Fight me.


----------



## charlottawill

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That's a bit dramatic, isn't it.


I wish I looked that "off"


----------



## CarryOn2020

Those waves!!!  Beautiful 

Such poise and grace -


----------



## Suncatcher

They are wonderful ambassadors for their country, however, times are changing in parts of the Commonwealth and this is something that Prince William and more likely Prince Charles will have to navigate in his reign.  Catherine is so exemplary in her graces and attention - her quiet diplomacy.  The Royal Family know they are lucky to have her in the family.


----------



## CarryOn2020

“Raffia & Beads” Vintage 1960’s Raffia Beaded Wooden Handle Bag
					

This wonderfully bright 1960’s handbag, made up of knotted and woven raffia interlinked with faceted plastic orange beads in a vibrant shade of orange, is the perfect statement piece for your every day wardrobe.  The rectangular shape of the bag boasts and envelope opening with a gold tone metal...




					willowhilson.com


----------



## charlottawill

CarryOn2020 said:


> “Raffia & Beads” Vintage 1960’s Raffia Beaded Wooden Handle Bag
> 
> 
> This wonderfully bright 1960’s handbag, made up of knotted and woven raffia interlinked with faceted plastic orange beads in a vibrant shade of orange, is the perfect statement piece for your every day wardrobe.  The rectangular shape of the bag boasts and envelope opening with a gold tone metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willowhilson.com


Remember Bermuda bags?


----------



## LizzieBennett

CarryOn2020 said:


> “Raffia & Beads” Vintage 1960’s Raffia Beaded Wooden Handle Bag
> 
> 
> This wonderfully bright 1960’s handbag, made up of knotted and woven raffia interlinked with faceted plastic orange beads in a vibrant shade of orange, is the perfect statement piece for your every day wardrobe.  The rectangular shape of the bag boasts and envelope opening with a gold tone metal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willowhilson.com


I spent far too much time looking at that website last night.   There are some truly lovely items.  Some of the dresses from the 1920s are exquisite.


----------



## CarryOn2020

A tiara event????


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chowlover2

Gorgeous! Kate has outdone her clothing choices on this tour.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

To the former Miss World who was so rude to Dear Kate [jealous much?], and to all those who think _*she looks off - *_in your face!
She looks above and beyond the best ever!


 *Earrings and bracelet from the Queen’s Emerald Parure*
New things are ok unless you have access to the Queen’s jewelry box - old money wins 

*

*









						The Emerald Tassel Parure
					

The Emerald Tassel Parure   It's well known that some of the wealthier Middle Eastern monarchs are in the habit of giving lavish gifts of ...




					queensjewelvault.blogspot.com


----------



## Chloe302225

I will be spamming this event just so you guys know. I mean,  just look at her!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## charlottawill

I am in somewhat of a frenzy getting ready to leave for a trip tomorrow, and my packing skills are a bit rusty after two years. Of course Kate has help, but I can only imagine the logistics of packing for a trip like this. She exudes grace, poise, dignity and glamour. My hat is off to her.


----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



Poor William, he is so "trapped"!


----------



## Annawakes

So lovely!  I wonder, does she ever have days where she “feels fat”?    She is picture perfect every time.


----------



## CarryOn2020

She makes it all look easy.  We know it is anything but easy.  Wish she [or her mom] would give us lessons in grace and poise. They clearly keep their eyes on the goal, know what to listen to and what to dismiss = _skills_ goals.  Head up, shoulders back, eyes forward or on Will, and smile, lots of smiles. Life goes forward.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Annawakes said:


> So lovely!  I wonder, does she ever have days where she “feels fat”?    She is picture perfect every time.



Does she ever want to cut her hair?


----------



## Lilliesdaughter

Chloe302225 said:


>



Sometimes green is truly the perfect choice, especially the right green, the right fabric, the right design and a proper fit.


----------



## charlottawill

Lilliesdaughter said:


> Sometimes green is truly the perfect choice, especially the right green, the right fabric, the right design and a proper fit.


I am generally not a fan of green clothing for myself, but this is a beautiful shade. I doubt she's that petty, but I wonder if in choosing it there was any subconscious shade intended toward you know who. As in, "This is how you do green".


----------



## charlottawill

Can anyone tell me what the two badges represent?


----------



## CarryOn2020

charlottawill said:


> Can anyone tell me what the two badges represent?



Kate, 40, paired the priceless diamonds with her Royal Family Order - a decoration bestowed by the Queen on her female relatives - and the GCVO Star, which the monarch gifted to her in April 2019 for her eighth wedding anniversary









						Kate steps out in an emerald custom-designed Jenny Packham gown
					

Kate, 40, donned an emerald gown believed to be a bespoke version of British fashion designer Jenny Packham's £3,791 'Wonder Glitter Tulle Gown'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				












						Kate's Blue Sash Is a Symbol of the Queen's Gratitude for Her Service
					

There's an important meaning behind the Duchess of Cambridge's decorations at the U.S. state dinner.




					www.harpersbazaar.com
				




_The sovereign has appointed the Duchess of Cambridge to be a Dame Grand Cross of the Royal Victorian Order (GCVO), Buckingham Palace announced in a statement at the time. Two months later, the duchess proudly repped the honor at a state dinner welcoming the Trumps to the U.K. Here's everything you need to know about what it stands for.


The honor is a form of chivalry personally given by the queen for "services to the sovereign," the statement explained. It was originally established by Queen Victoria (hence the name) in 1896 to "personally thank and honor people who had helped her directly, or represented her across the Empire," royal correspondent Omid Scobie reported.

The Dame Grand Cross (or Knight Grand Cross) is the highest ranking in the order, royal reporter Chris Ship of ITV points out.
In addition to Duchess Kate, other royal family members with this title include Camilla, the Duchess of Cornwall (Prince Charles's wife), who was appointed in 2012; Sophie, Countess of Wessex (Prince Edward's Wife) who was appointed in 2010; and Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh (the queen's own husband), who was just appointed in 2017. *Prince Harry was appointed a Knight Commander of the order (which is lower than a GCVO) in 2015.*_


----------



## purseinsanity

Essaeeeee said:


> Probably. When I was in college in a high humidity city, I has to get the treatment every summer or there was no taming the bird's nest my hair became.


I love vacationing in tropical places.  I have naturally curly hair (God help me!) and my skin looks incredible in high humidity areas.  My hair on the other hand??  In every vacation picture, I have a pony tail of a jumbled, tangled mess of curls and a halo of frizz surrounding my head.  Truly hideous.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I'm sure Kate has a say in what she wears but her stylist deserves so much credit for these tour choices -- if it's the same woman as usual then she is really amazing at her job. Kate looks just lovely in everything. I have a major girl crush, she's just so perfect and pretty


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



Now *that's* how you wear a green dress!


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## CarryOn2020

Apparently, they wanted to recreate QE and Phillip’s staircase photo.
I’m not crying.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Essaeeeee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'm sure Kate has a say in what she wears but her stylist deserves so much credit for these tour choices -- if it's the same woman as usual then she is really amazing at her job. Kate looks just lovely in everything. I have a major girl crush, she's just so perfect and pretty


I think it's because she's not dressing like she's older than Camilla this trip.


----------



## Essaeeeee

CarryOn2020 said:


>



He's not the one who would be writing the checks so it's understood he would keep mum


----------



## Sharont2305

Wow, just wow. It's almost like the gold forever to be remembered as the Bond dress all over again.


----------



## White Orchid

CarryOn2020 said:


> To the former Miss World who was so rude to Dear Kate [jealous much?], and to all those who think _*she looks off - *_in your face!
> She looks above and beyond the best ever!
> 
> 
> *Earrings and bracelet from the Queen’s Emerald Parure*
> New things are ok unless you have access to the Queen’s jewelry box - old money wins
> 
> *
> View attachment 5361755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Emerald Tassel Parure
> 
> 
> The Emerald Tassel Parure   It's well known that some of the wealthier Middle Eastern monarchs are in the habit of giving lavish gifts of ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queensjewelvault.blogspot.com


In your face?  Listen, everyone I entitled to their opinion here, irrespective of yours.


----------



## White Orchid

She always looks best in jewel tones.  But no to that part in the middle.  Emphasizes her new forehead IMO.


----------



## H addict

There is a scar exactly where she used to have wrinkles on her forehead, it is very clear when you zoom in


----------



## purseinsanity

H addict said:


> There is a scar exactly where she used to have wrinkles on her forehead, it is very clear when you zoom in


Wonder what the scar is from?


----------



## Sharont2305

I don't know if the poster is talking about these scars?


----------



## lanasyogamama

She’s really improved her makeup game.


----------



## bisbee

White Orchid said:


> She looks good in yellow but that heavily-botoxed forehead looks horrible.


How do you know she has had Botox?  Not everyone has lines in their forehead when they smile…I am older than Kate’s mother and have no lines on mine.


----------



## Sharont2305

bisbee said:


> How do you know she has had Botox?  Not everyone has lines in their forehead when they smile…I am older than Kate’s mother and have no lines on mine.


I'm the same, I'm early 50s and have no wrinkles.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If I recall, she used to have visible wrinkles.


----------



## LittleStar88

Who really cares if she uses botox to smooth out the lines? She looks amazing and whatever is being done is being done well. Her face is not frozen or contorted into a permanent look of surprise. Nothing excessive. Very tasteful.

I can't hate on anyone who is photographed and scrutinized to this degree and uses a little help to make sure she looks fresh. 

If she didn't do it, people would be quick to pick on her for looking tired and wrinkly. Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't, so may as well do the extra.

At least she puts in the effort to make sure she looks as great as everyone expects - from hair and makeup to clothing that is perfectly tailored and pressed. She takes pride in her appearance and it shows.


----------



## limom

More impressed with their composure after being told that Jamaica was leaving the commonwealth.
Will the Bahamas follow thru?


----------



## charlottawill

purseinsanity said:


> Wonder what the scar is from?


I seem to recall reading that it is from a childhood mishap.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Old article:








						Kate Middleton had a pretty major operation during her childhood
					

Kate Middleton, the Duchess of Cambridge has a scar running down one temple - here's why.




					www.hellomagazine.com
				








She is grace personified.  As usual, she makes exiting a car look so easy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> Old article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton had a pretty major operation during her childhood
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton, the Duchess of Cambridge has a scar running down one temple - here's why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hellomagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5362090
> 
> 
> She is grace personified.  As usual, she makes exiting a car look so easy.



Oh I love this dress.


----------



## bisousx

LittleStar88 said:


> Who really cares if she uses botox to smooth out the lines? She looks amazing and whatever is being done is being done well. Her face is not frozen or contorted into a permanent look of surprise. Nothing excessive. Very tasteful.
> 
> I can't hate on anyone who is photographed and scrutinized to this degree and uses a little help to make sure she looks fresh.
> 
> If she didn't do it, people would be quick to pick on her for looking tired and wrinkly. Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't, so may as well do the extra.
> 
> At least she puts in the effort to make sure she looks as great as everyone expects - from hair and makeup to clothing that is perfectly tailored and pressed. She takes pride in her appearance and it shows.



Nobody cares - she’s been looking great and no one said a peep about Botox until people started denying she had it done, which is ridiculous  You don’t magically go from having wrinkles to having none without a little help.


----------



## purseinsanity

charlottawill said:


> I seem to recall reading that it is from a childhood mishap.


Ah ok.  I thought the poster was implying plastic surgery.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

another view:


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

H addict said:


> There is a scar exactly where she used to have wrinkles on her forehead, it is very clear when you zoom in



So what are you trying to say...Botox leaves scars now or she had a full facelift right across her forehead or?


----------



## sdkitty

not sure what to make of this.....Kate didn't like being touched or didn't want to go where the woman was pulling her?
Kate Middleton Is in Hot Water Over This Clip of Her Appearing to Pull Back From a Jamaican Official (msn.com)


----------



## carmen56

Chloe302225 said:


>




Loving this look, the dress is gorgeous.  Kate really is perfection.


----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> not sure what to make of this.....Kate didn't like being touched or didn't want to go where the woman was pulling her?
> Kate Middleton Is in Hot Water Over This Clip of Her Appearing to Pull Back From a Jamaican Official (msn.com)



It looked to me like she had a very specific direction and group of handlers to guide her and this other woman came in "off the script" and tried to redirect her elsewhere - she just looks uncertain as to what she should do (go the way she was supposed to with the people delegated to guide her or go the direction of the woman pulling her to a different direction).

These things all seem very well choreographed and when things go sideways there is probably some confusion.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> another view:



That’s so cool about the car from 60 years ago. Thanks for posting.


----------



## CarryOn2020

LittleStar88 said:


> It looked to me like she had a very specific direction and group of handlers to guide her and this other woman came in "off the script" and tried to redirect her elsewhere - she just looks uncertain as to what she should do (go the way she was supposed to with the people delegated to guide her or go the direction of the woman pulling her to a different direction).
> 
> These things all seem very well choreographed and when things go sideways there is probably some confusion.



Check out some of these clips.



More here:


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

I don’t think she should have willingly responded to the person pulling at her hand.  If so, that would lead to an onslaught of people thinking, “If I just grab at her hand she will come”.  It’s protocol, I think, which is why she stepped back slightly.

I can’t imagine someone reaching out to the Queen and trying to pull her in a different direction.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Lilliesdaughter said:


> Sometimes green is truly the perfect choice, especially the right green, the right fabric, the right design and a proper fit.



I love this green dress on her, the color is just fabulous.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## csshopper

In a year celebrating a Platinum Jubilee it is reassuring to have proof after proof after proof that going forward beyond the next heir to the Throne, Prince Charles, the Monarchy will be exceptional. Not being critical of Prince Charles and Camilla and not suggesting they should be leap frogged. But as this tour, even more than others IMO, showcased William and Catherine as poised, regal, warm, sincere, astute, intelligent and well spoken, grounded, a team obviously in love and like with each other who can have fun and tease with each other without any loss of dignity.  And handsome and gorgeous to top it all off. Almost hard to choose one, but the green dress is epic!

Catherine's poise in some of the tricky situations was on full display. Proves you don't have to be born a royal to be a Royal. Exact opposite of that tacky woman in Montecito, who in comparison is an embarrassment. 

And a shout out to another classy Royal lady, the Countess of Essex, who did the Monarchy proud through her participation at the UN this week, looking equally glamorous socially and appropriately and elegantly dressed for work. Again, the wanna be in Montecito comes off trashy and irrelevant in comparison.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## charlottawill

Annawakes said:


> I don’t think she should have willingly responded to the person pulling at her hand.  If so, that would lead to an onslaught of people thinking, “If I just grab at her hand she will come”.  It’s protocol, I think, which is why she stepped back slightly.
> 
> I can’t imagine someone reaching out to the Queen and trying to pull her in a different direction.


Michelle O got in trouble for gently placing a hand on her back.


----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



Who wore it better, Kate or the Queen? Kate looks lovely but the Queen cut quite a figure back then.


----------



## Sharont2305

csshopper said:


> And a shout out to another classy Royal lady, the Countess of Essex, who did the Monarchy proud through her participation at the UN this week, looking equally glamorous socially and appropriately and elegantly dressed for work. Again, the wanna be in Montecito comes off trashy and irrelevant in comparison.


It's Countess of Wessex, lol


----------



## LizzieBennett

I think this is my favorite of her tour wardrobes.   She looks the best I've seen and really seems to have come into her own.


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




Those earrings are amazing!


----------



## lanasyogamama

LizzieBennett said:


> I think this is my favorite of her tour wardrobes.   She looks the best I've seen and really seems to have come into her own.


I agree! I feel like she took some risks and they really paid off.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## mikimoto007

Chloe302225 said:


>




To be honest, the timing was on point. It was to get the Wednesday papers -it led in Mail, express and telegraph. It pushed the protests further down the page.


----------



## mikimoto007

Luvbolide said:


> Those earrings are amazing!



Aren't they? I think they would have been better in a white metal, but I'm guessing you don't tell Granny that when she lends you a piece.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## CarryOn2020

Royal pair are welcomed to The Bahamas in final stop on Jubilee Tour
					

Prince William and Kate were met by members of the military as they touched down at Lynden Pindling International Airport in The Bahamas.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> View attachment 5362482




Ugh....first miss of the tour for me. I hate the neckline and this dress is crying out for a brooch. Beautiful colour.


----------



## Sharont2305

Leaving Jamaica in green, arriving in the Bahamas in aquamarine.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Another jewellery loan from the Queen - the brooch Kate is wearing is one gifted to the Queen from the Jamaica during het Golden Jubilee.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5361735





Chloe302225 said:


>





Chloe302225 said:


>





Chloe302225 said:


>





Oh! This look is sooooooo beautiful! That dress, the colour, the movement of the dress, the silhouette- just stunning.
And those earrings 




LittleStar88 said:


> Who really cares if she uses botox to smooth out the lines? She looks amazing and whatever is being done is being done well. Her face is not frozen or contorted into a permanent look of surprise. Nothing excessive. Very tasteful.
> 
> I can't hate on anyone who is photographed and scrutinized to this degree and uses a little help to make sure she looks fresh.
> 
> If she didn't do it, people would be quick to pick on her for looking tired and wrinkly. Damned if she does, damned if she doesn't, so may as well do the extra.
> 
> At least she puts in the effort to make sure she looks as great as everyone expects - from hair and makeup to clothing that is perfectly tailored and pressed. She takes pride in her appearance and it shows.






Well said! I completely agree.


----------



## csshopper

Sharont2305 said:


> It's Countess of Wessex, lol


Sharon, thank you for catching it!

Especially to all the people of Wessex who take pride in Sophie and celebrate her, apologies.

*Sophie, The Countess Of Wessex Is The Prime Example Of How A New York Tour Is Done!*
by cjhawkingsupdated on March 21, 2022





*Move aside Meghan because Sophie, Countess of Wessex has TAKEN New York by storm – *What’s not to love about Sophie, Countess of Wessex? She’s a confidante to Her Majesty The Queen, she’s a true advocate for women’s rights, and she’s close to Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge.


Before the Sussexes left, Sophie and her husband, Prince Edward, were sitting on the edge of greatness. They weren’t exactly in the main royal circle, but they weren’t outside it either. After Harry and Meghan’s dramatic departure, the Wessexes stepped up to the plate and have succeeded in their plight.

Last year, the Sussexes did a “royal tour” of New York that went down like a lead balloon as it did not have a purpose. Then, there were Meghan’s oversized outfits and the camera crews. Let’s not forget that rumour that claims they were thrown out of the UN building because it was discovered they were wired with microphones.


Anyway, Sophie’s tour was far more successful with minimal fuss. She was there to do a job, not to perform. Also, the trip is why she did not attend the Commonwealth service. As it has been pointed out, there weren’t twenty security guards with guns guarding her. She probably had one bodyguard, but that’s it.

What people love about Sophie is the love she has for her job. She doesn’t pretend to be better than anyone else because she’s a Countess. Instead, she embraces people and gets to know them. She has been a royal for over twenty years and has known what it means to be royalty for almost thirty years. Moreover, Sophie is the embodiment of what it means to be a daughter-in-law of the Queen. No offence to Camilla, of course. In conclusion, Sophie and Edward’s popularity continues to rise high above.


Returning to the current Cambridge Tour: With my barely 5' and not skinny body type I could never ever wear any of her clothes but it doesn't lessen the jolt of pleasure that comes from seeing her in them: Impeccable from jeans & a T-shirt to couture and from vintage to current.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

csshopper said:


> Sharon, thank you for catching it!
> 
> Especially to all the people of Wessex who take pride in Sophie and celebrate her, apologies.
> 
> *Sophie, The Countess Of Wessex Is The Prime Example Of How A New York Tour Is Done!*
> by cjhawkingsupdated on March 21, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Move aside Meghan because Sophie, Countess of Wessex has TAKEN New York by storm – *What’s not to love about Sophie, Countess of Wessex? She’s a confidante to Her Majesty The Queen, she’s a true advocate for women’s rights, and she’s close to Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge.
> 
> 
> Before the Sussexes left, Sophie and her husband, Prince Edward, were sitting on the edge of greatness. They weren’t exactly in the main royal circle, but they weren’t outside it either. After Harry and Meghan’s dramatic departure, the Wessexes stepped up to the plate and have succeeded in their plight.
> 
> Last year, the Sussexes did a “royal tour” of New York that went down like a lead balloon as it did not have a purpose. Then, there were Meghan’s oversized outfits and the camera crews. Let’s not forget that rumour that claims they were thrown out of the UN building because it was discovered they were wired with microphones.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Sophie’s tour was far more successful with minimal fuss. She was there to do a job, not to perform. Also, the trip is why she did not attend the Commonwealth service. As it has been pointed out, there weren’t twenty security guards with guns guarding her. She probably had one bodyguard, but that’s it.
> 
> What people love about Sophie is the love she has for her job. She doesn’t pretend to be better than anyone else because she’s a Countess. Instead, she embraces people and gets to know them. She has been a royal for over twenty years and has known what it means to be royalty for almost thirty years. Moreover, Sophie is the embodiment of what it means to be a daughter-in-law of the Queen. No offence to Camilla, of course. In conclusion, Sophie and Edward’s popularity continues to rise high above.
> 
> 
> Returning to the current Cambridge Tour: With my barely 5' and not skinny body type I could never ever wear any of her clothes but it doesn't lessen the jolt of pleasure that comes from seeing her in them: Impeccable from jeans & a T-shirt to couture and from vintage to current.



Fun fact - Wessex no longer exists, so you haven't offended the people of Wessex


----------



## csshopper

mikimoto007 said:


> Fun fact - Wessex no longer exists, so you haven't offended the people of Wessex


Thank you mikimoto007 
I'm 0-2 today and all my London and Durham ancestors are rolling in their graves at the ignorance of the many generations later, American. Think I'll go make a cup a tea and be silent.


----------



## Suncatcher

Catherine is exquisite, gracious, poised and just perfect for her role. Not one wrong foot. But the optics of her and William doing a tour of the Caribbean and to a country that is trying to become a republic are not great. I have to wonder how much the monarchy and the commonwealth will evolve by the time they ascend to the throne.


----------



## CarryOn2020

*As membership is purely voluntary, member governments can choose at any time to leave the Commonwealth.*

I have been trying to understand why these governments haven’t left as well as what has changed on those islands to make the change now [rather than 10-20 years ago]. Ummm, seems a really big country has been making promises - check your googles.








						Commonwealth of Nations - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sgj99

I scuba and never wear any rings.  I’ve known other divers that have lost them.  As you progress through your dive you get colder and just like on land you hands feel slimmer (it actually it is your body reacting to the density of the water) and a ring can slip off without you even realizing it.

Edit to add:  I’m jealous they are diving there.  Belize has the second largest barrier reef and the diving there is great.


----------



## purseinsanity

mikimoto007 said:


> Fun fact - Wessex no longer exists, so you haven't offended the people of Wessex


Really??  I've been watching The Last Kingdom and they talk about Wessex incessantly.    I thought it still existed!


----------



## VickyB

I've missed you all a ton and am so excited to be looking at these trip pictures!
Liked the color of the 1st blue dress but not the style. Color was fresh and new for her and it complimented her well!
The Belize clothes were nice choices too! Hair looks terrific in those pulled away from face styles!


----------



## VickyB

I LOVED the green gown!!! The more I looked at the photos tho, the more I became really disturbed with how emaciated she is. Sorry to beat this dead horse again!!!!! The off the shoulder cut just highlighted how skeletal she is. JMO.


----------



## Sharont2305

csshopper said:


> Thank you mikimoto007
> I'm 0-2 today and all my London and Durham ancestors are rolling in their graves at the ignorance of the many generations later, American. Think I'll go make a cup a tea and be silent.


This is what I love about the ladies here, you can correct someone and they'll thank you and not be argumentative.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I think Emilia wickstead has got an to be the worst neckline designer in the business both those dresses make KM look like she’s 3 foot tall. It’s like an Irish dancing dress without the sequins.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The Bahamas arrival dress isn't one of my favourites. It's not awful, but completely missing the mark compared to her other outfits.


----------



## limom

mikimoto007 said:


> To be honest, the timing was on point. It was to get the Wednesday papers -it led in Mail, express and telegraph. It pushed the protests further down the page.





CarryOn2020 said:


> *As membership is purely voluntary, member governments can choose at any time to leave the Commonwealth.*
> 
> I have been trying to understand why these governments haven’t left as well as what has changed on those islands to make the change now [rather than 10-20 years ago]. Ummm, seems a really big country has been making promises - check your googles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commonwealth of Nations - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.m.wikipedia.org


Maybe they holding on for well deserved and earned reparations.

What have the crown done for their subjects lately?

Back to Kate, she looks fabulous in green.
Does she have to wear below the knees dresses because of protocol?


----------



## LittleStar88

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The Bahamas arrival dress isn't one of my favourites. It's not awful, but completely missing the mark compared to her other outfits.



The color saved the dress. Also really hating that neckline.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s not awful, but it’s the least nice of the tour


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## CarryOn2020

Looks like rain/reign


----------



## Chloe302225

I just want to point out Jamaica is speaking of removing  the Queen as their head of state and not leaving the commonwealth. Those two things don't have to go together. Most of the countries currently in the commonwealth don't currently have the Queen as their head of state. I think less than 20 out of more than 100 countries still have the Queen as their head of state.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


> I just want to point out Jamaica is speaking of removing  the Queen as their head of state and not leaving the commonwealth. Those two things don't have to go together. Most of the countries currently in the commonwealth don't currently have the Queen as their head of state. I think less than 20 out of more than 100 countries still have the Queen as their head of state.



Much appreciation and thanks so much for this info. I am still learning, looks like I have a long way to go.


----------



## LittleStar88

Very pretty dress. I’m loving the vintage vibes coming from her wardrobe this tour


----------



## youngster

Such a pretty minty green dress.  Love it.


----------



## kemilia

Chloe302225 said:


>



This seems to be more of a dress M would have worn (fitting her badly, undergarments showing). 

Not too tropical-ish, imo.


----------



## bisousx

Chloe302225 said:


>




She is looking flawless and prettier as the years go by.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

Chloe302225 said:


> I just want to point out Jamaica is speaking of removing  the Queen as their head of state and not leaving the commonwealth. Those two things don't have to go together. Most of the countries currently in the commonwealth don't currently have the Queen as their head of state. I think less than 20 out of more than 100 countries still have the Queen as their head of state.



Wow, I did not realise it was such a small number that still had the queen as head of state.


----------



## mikimoto007

limom said:


> Maybe they holding on for well deserved and earned reparations.
> 
> What have the crown done for their subjects lately?
> 
> Back to Kate, she looks fabulous in green.
> Does she have to wear below the knees dresses because of protocol?



Nothing to do with protocol, I think current fashion tends to midi and right now that's her personal preference.


----------



## rose60610

Maybe Kate's decisions to wear below the knee dresses is out of simple respect for the Queen. We all know she has a perfect figure and would look amazing in a short dress (even in a white Valentino short dress that makes others look stumpy  ). We also know that observers would go "bonkers" if Kate wore a short dress, regardless how great she'd look in one. In deference to the Queen after this long span of Covid, Andrew's disaster and the Philip's death, IMO Kate is showing her even greater respect by sticking to below the knee dresses and other situation appropriate clothes.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

She wore shorter dresses early on in her marriage. I personally much prefer fully covered knees not for modesty reasons but because for some reason I don't like the lines/silhouette it creates.


----------



## charlottawill

VickyB said:


> I LOVED the green gown!!! The more I looked at the photos tho, the more I became really disturbed with how emaciated she is. Sorry to beat this dead horse again!!!!! The off the shoulder cut just highlighted how skeletal she is. JMO.


Agreed. I know we're not supposed to judge others' bodies, but she really does look extremely thin in photos. Factor in the "camera adds ten pounds" theory and she must look even more so in person.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That mint green dress is beautiful.


----------



## Luvbolide

CarryOn2020 said:


> Looks like rain/reign




Wow - I live in California- we haven’t seen rain like that in years (sadly!)


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




Love this - Catherine looks completely unphased.  William, not so much! LOL!!


----------



## rose60610

She isn't simply thin, she's toned and muscular!


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




Okay, this is petty, but I am glad that someone thought to put the green fabric buttons on her dress rather than the pearl buttons shown on the designer’s site!


----------



## Chloe302225

To be specific regarding the commonwealth - they are 52 nations in the commonwealth and only 15 still have the Queen as their head of state.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

charlottawill said:


> Agreed. I know we're not supposed to judge others' bodies, but she really does look extremely thin in photos. Factor in the "camera adds ten pounds" theory and she must look even more so in person.


She does until you see her in shorts and then she looks quite healthy. The pics of her later today in shorts and on the sail boats a couple years ago she's small but very in shape.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Love love seeing their sporty side.     Imo these are their best events. 
Healthy, super fit, and  smiling.  Powerful combination .


----------



## bag-mania

Well, Whoopi is putting her two cents in again.












						Whoopi Goldberg calls on royal family to apologise for colonial past
					

Speaking on The View for ABC, the New York-based actress, 66, said: 'Let us not forget when we talk about what needs to happen, all the folks that need to apologize.'



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



That's a great picture! How does she manage to look so poised in torrential rain 
Also, that dress is so pretty, lovely shade of green.




rose60610 said:


> She isn't simply thin, she's toned and muscular!


Agreed. She's obviously slim but her body is toned, healthy and strong looking. I never understand the idea that she's 'painfully thin'.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Story of the hummingbird brooch.


----------



## Annawakes

I’m glad for her she gets to wear shorts and comfy clothes every once in a while.  It must be terribly stressful to be “perfect” all the time: hair, gown, makeup, shoes, jewelry.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone bought from Halycon Days -- the bracelet company KM often wears? Is it any good? They won't ship to the USA, so I can't seem to get the bracelet. I wanted one since the last time she wore it, too.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Kate wore a shorter dress many years ago and it flew up and allegedly enraged the Queen (who would have  washers sewn into her hems to make sure she didn’t have such an embarrassing mishap).

I only know this because it is a trick now use myself after reading the article.


----------



## LizzieBennett

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone bought from Halycon Days -- the bracelet company KM often wears? Is it any good? They won't ship to the USA, so I can't seem to get the bracelet. I wanted one since the last time she wore it, too.


I think you can purchase these through ScullyandScully.com


----------



## rhyvin

Royal Instablog on Instagram: "Stunning ✨✨✨✨"
					

Royal Instablog shared a post on Instagram: "Stunning ✨✨✨✨". Follow their account to see 3839 posts.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## CarryOn2020

rhyvin said:


> Royal Instablog on Instagram: "Stunning ✨✨✨✨"
> 
> 
> Royal Instablog shared a post on Instagram: "Stunning ✨✨✨✨". Follow their account to see 3839 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com




This is the high octane night!
Beautiful


----------



## White Orchid

bisbee said:


> How do you know she has had Botox?  Not everyone has lines in their forehead when they smile…I am older than Kate’s mother and have no lines on mine.


I really hate doing simple google searches for people, but here you go.









						Trolls dub Duchess of Cambridge ‘Kate Wrinkleton’ and say royal life has taken it’s toll while others defend her
					

KATE Middleton has been subjected to cruel comments from online trolls who claim that Royal duties have taken its toll on her appearance. The Duchess of Cambridge stepped out with her husband Princ…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

Whatever she is doing, she looks beautiful. Imo, of course.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## CarryOn2020

Me too.


----------



## CarryOn2020

The designer -







__





						Bespoke Evening Dresses | Couture Bridal & Eveningwear | Phillipa Lepley
					

Phillipa Lepley specialise in creating sensational bespoke evening dresses, black-tie gowns, elegant mother-of-the-bride outfits, bespoke bridesmaid dresses and wedding guest finery, all finished in the most stunning quality and created to the very highest standard.




					www.phillipalepley.com


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow wow wow! She might’ve save the best for last, that is incredible. I would be so exhausted by this point from having to be “on” for so many days in a row.


----------



## Aimee3

I wonder what kind and how many trunks or suitcases were needed for all these gowns and dresses.  I’m a terrible packer so I’m really curious how they managed to take all this on their trip!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Aimee3 said:


> I wonder what kind and how many trunks or suitcases were needed for all these gowns and dresses.  I’m a terrible packer so I’m really curious how they managed to take all this on their trip!


 Can you imagine having it not matter?! I’m always stressed out about overweight fees.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Impressive!









						How the Duchess juggled 4am WhatsApps with a dazzling fashion show
					

The Royal Suite at the San Ignacio Hotel in Belize has gorgeous jungle views and its own outdoor jacuzzi. But neither of those are much comfort when you are exhausted by jet lag and have your children's...




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				





*Kate the Caribbean Queen: REBECCA ENGLISH on how the Duchess juggled 4am WhatsApps, organising everything from George's football matches to Charlotte's ballet lessons, with a dazzling fashion show*

*The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have still been parenting while on their tour around the Caribbean *
*Kate has sported a variety of outfits from a white polo shirt and mink shorts to vibrant summer dresses*
*The royal couple will be returning from their Commonwealth tour to the UK just in time for Mother's Day *


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## ChanelFan29

Annawakes said:


> I’m glad for her she gets to wear shorts and comfy clothes every once in a while.  It must be terribly stressful to be “perfect” all the time: hair, gown, makeup, shoes, jewelry.


I agree.  I’m around her age and it’s nice to see her dressed in an outfit that a normal 40 year old would wear.  

So Kate has VCA and Meg has her Cartier Love, can we come to peace on that war and call them both basic bishes!   I am half joking, I am personally a Cartier gal.


----------



## Happyish

chowlover2 said:


> Gorgeous! Kate has outdone her clothing choices on this tour.


I don't disagree, but gosh, I think you could put her in a paper bag and say the same thing. She's gorgeous and has a gorgeous figure-- anything she puts on would look spectacular.


----------



## Happyish

purseinsanity said:


> Now *that's* how you wear a green dress!


I wonder if they picked the jewelry first, then designed the dress (or picked the green fabric) to go with . . .


----------



## Happyish

ChanelFan29 said:


> I agree.  I’m around her age and it’s nice to see her dressed in an outfit that a normal 40 year old would wear.
> 
> So Kate has VCA and Meg has her Cartier Love, can we come to peace on that war and call them both basic bishes!   I am half joking, I am personally a Cartier gal.


Camilla is a huge VCA fan. I'm sure that's had an influence. Moreover, Charles gave Megan a Cartier bracelet and earrings which she wore at her wedding. It's possible the brand loyalty may signify more than a fashion choice.


----------



## Happyish

H addict said:


> There is a scar exactly where she used to have wrinkles on her forehead, it is very clear when you zoom in


This poor girl . . . I'd be in an asylum by now if I had to deal with this level of scrutiny. I have such respect and admiration for her. She has a glamorous job, but tough . . .


----------



## Happyish

mikimoto007 said:


> Aren't they? I think they would have been better in a white metal, but I'm guessing you don't tell Granny that when she lends you a piece.


.
The earrings and bracelet were from the Queens Emerald Parure.


----------



## Happyish

csshopper said:


> Sharon, thank you for catching it!
> 
> Especially to all the people of Wessex who take pride in Sophie and celebrate her, apologies.
> 
> *Sophie, The Countess Of Wessex Is The Prime Example Of How A New York Tour Is Done!*
> by cjhawkingsupdated on March 21, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Move aside Meghan because Sophie, Countess of Wessex has TAKEN New York by storm – *What’s not to love about Sophie, Countess of Wessex? She’s a confidante to Her Majesty The Queen, she’s a true advocate for women’s rights, and she’s close to Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge.
> 
> 
> Before the Sussexes left, Sophie and her husband, Prince Edward, were sitting on the edge of greatness. They weren’t exactly in the main royal circle, but they weren’t outside it either. After Harry and Meghan’s dramatic departure, the Wessexes stepped up to the plate and have succeeded in their plight.
> 
> Last year, the Sussexes did a “royal tour” of New York that went down like a lead balloon as it did not have a purpose. Then, there were Meghan’s oversized outfits and the camera crews. Let’s not forget that rumour that claims they were thrown out of the UN building because it was discovered they were wired with microphones.
> 
> 
> Anyway, Sophie’s tour was far more successful with minimal fuss. She was there to do a job, not to perform. Also, the trip is why she did not attend the Commonwealth service. As it has been pointed out, there weren’t twenty security guards with guns guarding her. She probably had one bodyguard, but that’s it.
> 
> What people love about Sophie is the love she has for her job. She doesn’t pretend to be better than anyone else because she’s a Countess. Instead, she embraces people and gets to know them. She has been a royal for over twenty years and has known what it means to be royalty for almost thirty years. Moreover, Sophie is the embodiment of what it means to be a daughter-in-law of the Queen. No offence to Camilla, of course. In conclusion, Sophie and Edward’s popularity continues to rise high above.
> 
> 
> Returning to the current Cambridge Tour: With my barely 5' and not skinny body type I could never ever wear any of her clothes but it doesn't lessen the jolt of pleasure that comes from seeing her in them: Impeccable from jeans & a T-shirt to couture and from vintage to current.


Did you see where Sophie has stayed in touch with a 90-year old woman whom she befriended in connection with a charity that called senior citizens who didn't get out because of Covid? If I recall, Sophie met with her on Edward's birthday.
What a lovely woman.
That's how it's done. Quietly and with humility and grace.


----------



## Happyish

rose60610 said:


> Maybe Kate's decisions to wear below the knee dresses is out of simple respect for the Queen. We all know she has a perfect figure and would look amazing in a short dress (even in a white Valentino short dress that makes others look stumpy  ). We also know that observers would go "bonkers" if Kate wore a short dress, regardless how great she'd look in one. In deference to the Queen after this long span of Covid, Andrew's disaster and the Philip's death, IMO Kate is showing her even greater respect by sticking to below the knee dresses and other situation appropriate clothes.


Yes, but . . . her clothes are soooo conservative. I wish she were more adventurous. She could certainly carry it off. I thinking Carolyn Bessette Kennedy kind of style.


----------



## Happyish

Lounorada said:


> That's a great picture! How does she manage to look so poised in torrential rain
> Also, that dress is so pretty, lovely shade of green.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. She's obviously slim but her body is toned, healthy and strong looking. I never understand the idea that she's 'painfully thin'.


Painful for the rest of us because we're (I'm) not?


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## rose60610

Aimee3 said:


> I wonder what kind and how many trunks or suitcases were needed for all these gowns and dresses.  I’m a terrible packer so I’m really curious how they managed to take all this on their trip!



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sip, sip - rumor alert

Cannot verify this yet - I just read on another site that Andrew Holness, Jamaica’s PM, and Toya Holness, Archewell something,  are cousins.  Jealousy, thy name is Hazzie.

ETA: on Harbour Island, _sip sip _is the name of a ‘famous’ eatery. It means ‘gossip’.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## rose60610

Chloe302225 said:


>




I love this look on Kate! Her hair was ironed stick straight and it looks great on this occasion. The weather must have done a number on her hair and perhaps time constraints made her stylist decide a hair iron was the route to go. What is the secret to having a flat stomach after an extended flight?  Kate always looked slim from the moment she landed. I always feel like an inflated balloon after a long flight and take about three days for the bloat to go away   .


----------



## CarryOn2020

I think it’s the muscles. Pippa  , her sister, has a similar body type with lots of muscles, too.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

Ah the ice blue is divine. I remember when Philippa Lepley was being touted as a potential wedding dress designer.  I would have preferred to see her hair up, but can't complain too much.

Nice to see the van cleef out to play. 

So many formal gowns for this tour!


----------



## Sharont2305

Fashion wise, I think this tour has been almost as stunning as the Pakistan tour.


----------



## Marlee

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone bought from Halycon Days -- the bracelet company KM often wears? Is it any good? They won't ship to the USA, so I can't seem to get the bracelet. I wanted one since the last time she wore it, too.



I bought one last year and I love it!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


>




Love the dress, not a fan of the Alhambra set (but I don't like the design in general besides maybe the all gold version).


----------



## leuleu

Does anybody know who made her dress ?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

leuleu said:


> Does anybody know who made her dress ?


This thread always tell you what royals are wearing: 




__





						Style - Royalty Fashion Thread
					

Hey friends!  Quick and obvious reminder... all posts here should be about the fashion worn by royals, their gossip/news thread is in the celebrity forum.  Please stay on topic, thank you!! :tender:




					forum.purseblog.com
				



They say it's vintage 1950s from @willowhilsonvintage


----------



## bisbee

White Orchid said:


> I really hate doing simple google searches for people, but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trolls dub Duchess of Cambridge ‘Kate Wrinkleton’ and say royal life has taken it’s toll while others defend her
> 
> 
> KATE Middleton has been subjected to cruel comments from online trolls who claim that Royal duties have taken its toll on her appearance. The Duchess of Cambridge stepped out with her husband Princ…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thesun.co.uk


I had seen that before posting.  Quite a few of the photos in that article look photoshopped to me.  I have no argument with either opinion, but calling her “Kate Wrinkleton” is typical tabloid practice.


----------



## leuleu

ccbaggirl89 said:


> This thread always tell you what royals are wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Style - Royalty Fashion Thread
> 
> 
> Hey friends!  Quick and obvious reminder... all posts here should be about the fashion worn by royals, their gossip/news thread is in the celebrity forum.  Please stay on topic, thank you!! :tender:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They say it's vintage 1950s from @willowhilsonvintage


Thank you VERY much


----------



## Annawakes

Chloe302225 said:


>



They are holding hands.  That’s uncommon right?


----------



## Annawakes

She has the best arms. Period.  What is her workout?!?!?!?  And diet?!!!!  She could make a fortune writing about her daily regimen.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



I'm going to answer this, the green one, definitely.


----------



## Chloe302225

Annawakes said:


> They are holding hands.  That’s uncommon right?



This was when they were leaving the hotel. They usually show a lot more pda in their private moments or what they believe to be private moments. When they are working they tend to keep more of a professional distance.


----------



## Stansy

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone bought from Halycon Days -- the bracelet company KM often wears? Is it any good? They won't ship to the USA, so I can't seem to get the bracelet. I wanted one since the last time she wore it, too.


I got two at Fortnum & Mason (you might want to check their website), the quality is really good!


----------



## rose60610

Chloe302225 said:


>




Not only are all these looks stunning, they bring to mind the planning and details that went into this trip. Three gowns, all strikingly different in style and color. The planning staff (there has to be a much better term) knew there'd be side by side comparisons of them, and look, there they are, nothing redundant about them. Regal. I'd love to see a documentary on the behind-the-scenes logistics and preparation of trips like these, number of staff, etc.  Anybody know what brand(s) of luggage or trunks the BRF uses? Granted, Kate and Will looked great each day, credit is also due to a lot of help no doubt.


----------



## Suncatcher

It definitely takes a village to make this all happen.  As someone who is currently on vacation I would rather have my vacation life than theirs 100 times over and I understand theirs is a working trip.  Kudos to them for grinning through all of the speeches, all of the walk throughs and meet and greets, for sitting up ramrod straight all the time, for dressing in formal clothes in hot weather, for meeting and shaking so many hands, for having so many small talk moments with strangers, all while likely suffering from jet lag.  It is very impressive indeed and is a life I would never ever want to have.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Happyish

Chloe302225 said:


>



I'm curious and maybe someone knows. I would be picking up my skirt, concerned it would be dragging on the ground, becoming soiled or worse yet, that I would get caught in the hem and trip--especially with heels. I never see Catherine or the BRF doing this. I wonder, if there's some kind of protocol?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chloe302225 said:


>



I thought this was a jumpsuit for a minute abs I got so excited!


----------



## rose60610

At first glance, I thought it was a jumpsuit. Wrong! Do royals even do jumpsuits? Her hair looks somewhat gooped down with product  to fight the humidity and she looks very tired in the particular shots. If she's really weary by now and still looks good, all I can say is "wow".


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> I'm going to answer this, the green one, definitely.



Yes yes yes. That whole look was perfection, the hair, the stunning jewels.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> This was when they were leaving the hotel. They usually show a lot more pda in their private moments or what they believe to be private moments. When they are working they tend to keep more of a professional distance.



Which IMO is the perfect approach. It drove me nuts when the other ones were so completely overdoing it while AT WORK. None of us can bring our spouses to the office and be all over them.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

rose60610 said:


> Not only are all these looks stunning, they bring to mind the planning and details that went into this trip. Three gowns, all strikingly different in style and color. The planning staff (there has to be a much better term) knew there'd be side by side comparisons of them, and look, there they are, nothing redundant about them. Regal. I'd love to see a documentary on the behind-the-scenes logistics and preparation of trips like these, number of staff, etc.  Anybody know what brand(s) of luggage or trunks the BRF uses? Granted, Kate and Will looked great each day, credit is also due to a lot of help no doubt.



I think there's a documentary for The Queen's process.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW I'm fascinated how she looks good in so many colours. I have a very narrow selection that doesn't make me look dead.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Happyish

rose60610 said:


> Not only are all these looks stunning, they bring to mind the planning and details that went into this trip. Three gowns, all strikingly different in style and color. The planning staff (there has to be a much better term) knew there'd be side by side comparisons of them, and look, there they are, nothing redundant about them. Regal. I'd love to see a documentary on the behind-the-scenes logistics and preparation of trips like these, number of staff, etc.  Anybody know what brand(s) of luggage or trunks the BRF uses? Granted, Kate and Will looked great each day, credit is also due to a lot of help no doubt.


Globe-Trotter








						Find out what the Queen has been carrying on her travels since her honeymoon in 1947!
					

The Queen has been travelling with the same suitcase brand since her honeymoon in 1947. Find out which company it is here…




					www.hellomagazine.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Happyish

Suncatcher said:


> It definitely takes a village to make this all happen.  As someone who is currently on vacation I would rather have my vacation life than theirs 100 times over and I understand theirs is a working trip.  Kudos to them for grinning through all of the speeches, all of the walk throughs and meet and greets, for sitting up ramrod straight all the time, for dressing in formal clothes in hot weather, for meeting and shaking so many hands, for having so many small talk moments with strangers, all while likely suffering from jet lag.  It is very impressive indeed and is a life I would never ever want to have.


I'd be having mini-meltdowns. Daily. On the other hand, she has a staff. It's not like she has to figure out where she put her handbag. Everything's laid out and organized. Perhaps nap-time/down-time too.


----------



## DS2006

I check in here now and then and especially now to see the current trip pictures! I am a big fan of Kate and think William is incredibly fortunate to have her. She is beautiful and a natural as a future princess and queen. I don't know how she does it day in and day out. But she is a great example of one who accepts a life of service and does it with a smile, just as the queen has done.

I've loved all the trip clothes, but that light aquamarine evening gown is just stunning. I loved seeing them holding hands as they were leaving that event.


----------



## charlottawill

rose60610 said:


> She isn't simply thin, she's toned and muscular!


I'd kill for legs like that.


----------



## Luvbolide

CarryOn2020 said:


> This is the high octane night!
> Beautiful




The aquamarine color is spectacular in that lovely fabric.  Another home run from Kate!

is that VCA I spot?


----------



## mikimoto007

rose60610 said:


> At first glance, I thought it was a jumpsuit. Wrong! Do royals even do jumpsuits? Her hair looks somewhat gooped down with product  to fight the humidity and she looks very tired in the particular shots. If she's really weary by now and still looks good, all I can say is "wow".



I thought it was a jumpsuit too! I think Sophie wore one to Ascot previously, and maybe Autumn Kelly as well.


----------



## charlottawill

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Has anyone bought from Halycon Days -- the bracelet company KM often wears? Is it any good? They won't ship to the USA, so I can't seem to get the bracelet. I wanted one since the last time she wore it, too.


This is their US site:


> https://www.halcyondaysusa.com/collections/new-release-bangles


----------



## VickyB

The ice blue gown was STUNNING!!!! The hair complimented its style!!! 10 out of 10!!!!!!


----------



## csshopper

I can't think of any other woman I've seen who managed to look as pulled together in a downpour, wearing sopping wet sports clothes, with the same aplomb with which she wears designer couture. 

There aren't words adequate to describe her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## HermesHope

To those discussing Halcyon Days jewellery, I have quite a collection of their hinged bangles:





There are a few others on the stands, but most are by Halcyon Days.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Annawakes said:


> They are holding hands.  That’s uncommon right?


They were also holding hands inside the event.


charlottawill said:


> This is their US site:


Oh my gosh, thank you for linking this! I have looked at their website so many times and never saw anything that said they'd ship to the US.
eta: I just bought one, aquamarine, and they gave 15% off.


----------



## HermesHope

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They were also holding hands inside the event.
> 
> Oh my gosh, thank you for linking this! I have looked at their website so many times and never saw anything that said they'd ship to the US.
> eta: I just bought one, aquamarine, and they gave 15% off.



They come up on eBay very frequently at very good prices. Love the one that Catherine is wearing. I haven’t got any in that style… yet!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

W&K :swoon:

I’m not crying 



BTW, Mrs. Davis deserves her own thread.  Her fashions have been spot on.


----------



## CarryOn2020

He doesn’t get enough credit.


----------



## CarryOn2020

W for the win!



Reading between the lines, he seems to be my brother [ahem] is an immature jerk.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Donned his wet suit to plant coral.  Of course he did.


----------



## Annawakes

_“For us that’s not telling people what to do”.

_


----------



## CarryOn2020

Good King William  
If the twitter gossipers are correct about Charles and Hazz setting up W&K, then this was a huge backfire on Charles and Hazz.  If they thought they could derail W&K with protests and rude politicians, think again.  They rose above it all.  Kudos to them.










						RICHARD KAY: Prince William has given us a glimpse of how he'll rule
					

RICHARD KAY: Prince William is one of the most popular and personable figures the Royal Family has had in years. The public can see he has his mother's touch and that his heart is in the right place.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



_Unhappiness certainly at the criticism that has been levelled at him and Kate for the public relations missteps that marred their Caribbean tour.

But at the same time he has given us a glimpse of the kind of thoughtful man William, at 39, is turning into and, crucially, what sort of King he will be.

When was the last time – if ever – a senior member of the Royal Family went on record to acknowledge mistakes?

And in his statement William did just that. He wants us to see that he and Kate will not turn away from censure but rather learn from it._


----------



## Happyish

CarryOn2020 said:


> W for the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Reading between the lines, he seems to be my brother [ahem] is an immature jerk.



This had to be difficult for them. This was a tour characterized by a lot of criticism. William didn't react. He didn't get angry. His response acknowledged the issues and showed tremendous maturity. He really rose to the occasion. I have such esteem and respect for him.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> I'm going to answer this, the green one, definitely.



Have to agree - I don’t  even like green, but that dress is killer and I love that unusual shade of green!


----------



## CarryOn2020

_How do they do it?  Are they really human? _
They definitely have super powers. Love love their glow, their joy, their poise.


----------



## CarryOn2020

__





						William and Catherine, Prince and Princess of Wales
					






					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## lulu212121

Thank you @Chloe302225 and @CarryOn2020 for posting all the fabulous pictures and stories from this tour. It's nice to come to one place and catch up on the day.


----------



## mikimoto007

The yellow and white is very classic Alessandra Rich - too much print, too many ruffles, too 80s. I don't hate it - I think Kate wears it well because she's tall and lean. Still, I'd lose the ruffles and bow from the neckline. That said, I like to see Kate taking risks.

This has probably been one of my favourite tour wardrobes -  I don't think we've ever had two gowns in one tour have we?  Considering the times we live in, it's felt very glam - perhaps they would have done better with more jeans and t-shirts. Although I wonder if there was the temptation to shoehorn stuff in because it could be the last royal tour of these places as a commonwealth e.g. The royal salute in Jamaica.

I'm curious to know how people living in those countries felt the tour went. I think the statement was spot-in, very thoughtful and considered.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> If the twitter gossipers are correct about Charles and Hazz setting up W&K, then this was a huge backfire on Charles and Hazz.  If they thought they could derail W&K with protests and rude politicians, think again.  They rose above it all.  Kudos to them.



Why would Charles do that? He knows very well that it won't reflect well on the firm and in extension him. He has absolutely nothing to win, also it's a pretty nasty thing to do and I like to think he wouldn't do it to his son.


----------



## Essaeeeee

CarryOn2020 said:


> View attachment 5364667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William and Catherine, Prince and Princess of Wales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Kate noooooo. She should stop wearing Alessandra Rich lol. So many fails with that brand.


----------



## duna

This yellow dress is the one I like least of the whole trip: much too busy!


----------



## Annawakes

I like it when she wears different styles too.  We’ve seen so many midi length A line solid color dresses.

It is certainly a departure dress to remember.  Hope they get some rest soon.


----------



## LittleStar88

Not loving the yellow dress at all. I agree, too busy. And a bit matronly. First dress fail in a long time.


----------



## youngster

The  yellow dress is also not a favorite of mine, very 80's Easter Parade. Still, it's fun to see her in something different.  She pretty much has the perfect body, tall and slim with great legs, which makes everything look good on her.


----------



## DoggieBags

duna said:


> This yellow dress is the one I like least of the whole trip: much too busy!


Totally agree. I thought all the ruffles etc actually made her look like she’d put on weight which I know she has not. I can’t imagine how this dress would look on someone who has a fuller figure.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The puffy sleeves were what put it over the edge for me. For I moment I thought it was an 80s original.


----------



## rose60610

youngster said:


> very 80's Easter Parade


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

I think I would have liked more designers from the countries they visited too - but i say this after every tour. I can imagine that's it much easier to go with those who are tried and tested and who know you.


----------



## megs0927

CarryOn2020 said:


> Sip, sip - rumor alert
> 
> Cannot verify this yet - I just read on another site that Andrew Holness, Jamaica’s PM, and Toya Holness, Archewell something,  are cousins.  Jealousy, thy name is Hazzie.
> 
> ETA: on Harbour Island, _sip sip _is the name of a ‘famous’ eatery. It means ‘gossip’.




Ahhhhh Sip Sip. Only have been once. Their lobster quesadillas and views cannot be beat.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So it seems a member of the BRF did apologize for slavery as early as the 19th century? Admittedly I cannot decipher every single word on my phone though he has really nice handwriting.


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Love the dress, *not a fan of the Alhambra set (but I don't like the design in general* besides maybe the all gold version).





What did you just say!??!  OMG, and here I thought I agreed with most things you said.


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> Good King William
> If the twitter gossipers are correct about Charles and Hazz setting up W&K, then this was a huge backfire on Charles and Hazz.  If they thought they could derail W&K with protests and rude politicians, think again.  They rose above it all.  Kudos to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RICHARD KAY: Prince William has given us a glimpse of how he'll rule
> 
> 
> RICHARD KAY: Prince William is one of the most popular and personable figures the Royal Family has had in years. The public can see he has his mother's touch and that his heart is in the right place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Unhappiness certainly at the criticism that has been levelled at him and Kate for the public relations missteps that marred their Caribbean tour.
> 
> But at the same time he has given us a glimpse of the kind of thoughtful man William, at 39, is turning into and, crucially, what sort of King he will be.
> 
> When was the last time – if ever – a senior member of the Royal Family went on record to acknowledge mistakes?
> 
> And in his statement William did just that. He wants us to see that he and Kate will not turn away from censure but rather learn from it._


I have a hard time believing Charles was in cahoots with Haz, his useless whiny brat of a son, to make his heir and future King look bad.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

purseinsanity said:


> What did you just say!??!  OMG, and here I thought I agreed with most things you said.



Oh no, please don't abandon me over this


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh no, please don't abandon me over this


Never!


----------



## CarryOn2020

purseinsanity said:


> I have a hard time believing Charles was in cahoots with Haz, his useless whiny brat of a son, to make his heir and future King look bad.



I certainly do not speak for the Twitter-verse rumor mongers. I believe but could most definitely be wrong the thinking was Charles knows he is unpopular and that many want William to replace QE [it will never happen, but the rumblings are out there]. So, he/his people knew W&K would experience protests and kinda set up W&K to experience some of the same negativity Charles has experienced.  Hazz, in his way, is kinda doing the same thing.

Old article:




__





						All About Prince Charles's Visit to Barbados as the Country Cuts Ties With The Monarchy
					

There have been reports of planned protests at the presence of the heir to the throne, but others have emphasized the diplomatic significance of his attendance.




					www.townandcountrymag.com
				



_However, Barbados Today has reported there could be protests against the Prince’s attendance. “If you are breaking with the monarchy, then you cannot invite them to be part of that process…It is a contradiction,” General Secretary of the Caribbean Movement for Peace and Integration David Denny told the publication._


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> I certainly do not speak for the Twitter-verse rumor mongers. I believe but could most definitely be wrong the thinking was Charles knows he is unpopular and that many want William to replace QE [it will never happen, but the rumblings are out there]. So, he/his people knew W&K would experience protests and kinda set up W&K to experience some of the same negativity he has experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All About Prince Charles's Visit to Barbados as the Country Cuts Ties With The Monarchy
> 
> 
> There have been reports of planned protests at the presence of the heir to the throne, but others have emphasized the diplomatic significance of his attendance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.townandcountrymag.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _However, Barbados Today has reported there could be protests against the Prince’s attendance. “If you are breaking with the monarchy, then you cannot invite them to be part of that process…It is a contradiction,” General Secretary of the Caribbean Movement for Peace and Integration David Denny told the publication._



Yeah....I'm not believing  it about Charles. This doesn't merely look bad on William and Kate, it looks bad for the monarchy.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> Yeah....I'm not believing  it about Charles. This doesn't merely look bad on William and Kate, it looks bad for the monarchy.



Agree, the LandRover photo op really looks bad for the monarchy. Wonder who arranged _that_? Doubt W&K thought it was a good idea.
Just my opinion.









						It couldn't have been more colonial: JAN MOIR's royal tour verdict
					

JAN MOIR: By now, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will be back home, unpacking the crumpled linens and reflecting upon a Caribbean tour that is going to go down in history




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




ETA: I liked the yellow departure dress. Tiptoeing Running out of the room.


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Agree, the LandRover photo op really looks bad for the monarchy. Wonder who arranged _that_? Doubt W&K thought it was a good idea.
> Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It couldn't have been more colonial: JAN MOIR's royal tour verdict
> 
> 
> JAN MOIR: By now, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will be back home, unpacking the crumpled linens and reflecting upon a Caribbean tour that is going to go down in history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I liked the yellow departure dress. Tiptoeing Running out of the room.



Yeah..I think it most other places the Land Rover photo op would have been great - illustrating the continuity of monarchy. I think W and K probably thought it was fine - remember Kate's dress took inspiration from the queen's. They were looking for people to compare. It's just a shame they couldn't pivot when it looked like it was going downhill, but I assume it was set in stone at that stage.

The more I look at yellow departure dress, the more I think I don't hate it. I kinda like how committed it is. Not just a nod to the 80s, but full on flounce, bow, peplum, print, diamanté buckle. No half-measures.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> Yeah..I think it most other places the Land Rover photo op would have been great - illustrating the continuity of monarchy. I think W and K probably thought it was fine - remember Kate's dress took inspiration from the queen's. They were looking for people to compare. It's just a shame they couldn't pivot when it looked like it was going downhill, but I assume it was set in stone at that stage.
> 
> The more I look at yellow departure dress, the more I think I don't hate it. I kinda like how committed it is. Not just a nod to the 80s, but full on flounce, bow, peplum, print, diamanté buckle. No half-measures.



Even the pearl buttons are there.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


>




15


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


>



It's the whole rainbow!


----------



## Chanbal

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Love the dress, *not a fan of the Alhambra set* (but I don't like the design in general besides maybe the all gold version).





purseinsanity said:


> *What did you just say!??!  OMG*, and here I thought I agreed with most things you said.


----------



## White Orchid

4,6 and 8 were the standouts for me.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Can't embed reels, but please click, it's super cute featuring William.

https://www.instagram.com/reel/CblHdKNKxlv/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## MiniMabel

Cosmopolitan said:


>





Absolutely beyond compare!


----------



## MiniMabel

mikimoto007 said:


> Yeah....I'm not believing  it about Charles. This doesn't merely look bad on William and Kate, it looks bad for the monarchy.




William and Kate's trip was in relation to Queen Elizabeth II's Platinum Jubilee.  As the Monarchy modernizes, this may be the last of these types of trips but I am sure the Monarchy will still be involved in some way in the Commonwealth which is dear the the Queen's heart. I don't think that it looks bad on William and Catherine who are very popular and made the trip in good faith.

It's a real shame that they experienced negativity but William made it absolutely clear that each country will decide for themselves their path ahead.  William and Catherine were gracious, interested, and a wonderful example of diplomacy in the face of the protests. That's classy and a wonderful representation for the UK.

I thought it in very poor form that people, including a child, were holding placards asking for money from the Queen. Not a dignified way to further their request for compensation. The past cannot be changed (anywhere) and asking for money seems to be the common way aggrieved people behave.


----------



## charlottawill

CarryOn2020 said:


> _How do they do it?  Are they really human? _
> They definitely have super powers. Love love their glow, their joy, their poise.


It must be exhausting. I hope they get to return home to a quiet week with the kids. Although that may be an oxymoron.


----------



## wisconsin

CarryOn2020 said:


> Agree, the LandRover photo op really looks bad for the monarchy. Wonder who arranged _that_? Doubt W&K thought it was a good idea.
> Just my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It couldn't have been more colonial: JAN MOIR's royal tour verdict
> 
> 
> JAN MOIR: By now, the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge will be back home, unpacking the crumpled linens and reflecting upon a Caribbean tour that is going to go down in history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I liked the yellow departure dress. Tiptoeing Running out of the room.


I love the yellow peplum dress. That kind of style is very popular in the Caribbean. I think it was a great choice.
And poor countries can expect an apology. The British empire created problems that the world is still dealing with in the Middle East with Israel and Palestine, and the Indian subcontinent all over Africa. Let’s not deny history


----------



## Chanbal




----------



## lanasyogamama

The Yellow dress definitely took me a minute, but I’m on board now! She looks great.


----------



## Traminer

MiniMabel said:


> I thought it in very poor form that people, including a child, were holding placards asking for money from the Queen. Not a dignified way to further their request for compensation. The past cannot be changed (anywhere) and asking for money seems to be the common way aggrieved people behave.



Very poor form indeed!
They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

William and Kate arrive at Philip's service. Why is George so big


----------



## mikimoto007

She wears Alessandra Rich really well - for me theres always too many details, but I think it works well on a tall lean frame. I'm surprised she opted for something new -but I'm also surprised that most people wore black - we don't typically have memorial services in my culture, and from Princess Margaret's a few years ago,people didn't go for black.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate looked so respectful and regal today


----------



## CarryOn2020

Apologies if already posted -


----------



## elvisfan4life

mikimoto007 said:


> She wears Alessandra Rich really well - for me theres always too many details, but I think it works well on a tall lean frame. I'm surprised she opted for something new -but I'm also surprised that most people wore black - we don't typically have memorial services in my culture, and from Princess Margaret's a few years ago,people didn't go for black.



Most wore navy or Edinburgh green like the Queen Camilla and Anne Edinburgh green was the colour of Philips livery for his servants


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Wonder why Kate did not color coordinate with her family.  Usually they dress in shades of blue.  This polka-dot dress plus the hat (!!) seems very odd to me. Sure sure, she wears it well - she would look good in anything.  She seems out of step with the others though.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Laila619

She really is elegance and grace personified. Obviously I’ve never met her, but she sure seems to radiate kindness and compassion. William chose so well, unlike some people (cough) we know!


----------



## Sharont2305

Laila619 said:


> She really is elegance and grace personified. Obviously I’ve never met her, but she sure seems to radiate kindness and compassion. William chose so well, unlike some people (cough) we know!


Having known her, yes, she does.


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Wonder why Kate did not color coordinate with her family.  Usually they dress in shades of blue.  This polka-dot dress plus the hat (!!) seems very odd to me. Sure sure, she wears it well - she would look good in anything.  She seems out of step with the others though.



The hat is definitely a change of pace. I think they all co-ordinate pretty well, all in dark tones of black or navy.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

All the ladies’ hats, including Sophie’s 









						Royal Hats
					

The Bold, Beautiful and Bizarre World of Royal Millinery




					royalhats.net


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




(I hope I'm quoting the right post as I still can't see  )

They are such great parents. They expose the kids to what will be their future role, but they give them security and make sure they are not overwhelmed.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

And BTW I thought Louise looked so cute. She's really grown up so much in the past year or so.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> The hat is definitely a change of pace. I think they all co-ordinate pretty well, all in dark tones of black or navy.



Other than Eug, the others are wearing solids.  Polka dots seem an unusual choice imo as does the hat.  Lock&Co makes a smaller brim boater. Also, she has so many beautiful coats that would have blended in a bit better.  Yes yes, she looks great and does wear everything perfectly.



Sharont2305 said:


> Having known her, yes, she does.



So, is she human?  She has such an ethereal quality that I wonder.  Truly a master class in grace and poise.


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Other than Eug, the others are wearing solids.  Polka dots seem an unusual choice imo as does the hat.  Lock&Co makes a smaller brim boater. Also, she has so many beautiful coats that would have blended in a bit better.  Yes yes, she looks great and does wear everything perfectly.


 
Ah, I thought you meant the Cambridges. Either way, she's in a print, but broadly similar colour palette as other people. 

I have to say I love the hat - maybe it's a little attention seeking or glamorous for the occasion, but I think it's stunning.


----------



## Chloe302225

British Royal Jewels at the Duke of Edinburgh's Memorial Service
					

Today, the British royal family gathered with royal relatives and guests from across the world to celebrate the life of the late Duke of Edinburgh at Westminster Abbey. We're going to devote a pair of




					www.thecourtjeweller.com


----------



## Chloe302225

Foreign Royal Jewels at the Duke of Edinburgh's Memorial Service
					

Our second post on the jewels worn for the Duke of Edinburgh's memorial service, held today at Westminster Abbey in London, covers the pieces worn by foreign royals and family members in attendance. (If you




					www.thecourtjeweller.com


----------



## CarryOn2020

Hmmmm.


----------



## octopus17

CarryOn2020 said:


> Wonder why Kate did not color coordinate with her family.  Usually they dress in shades of blue.  This polka-dot dress plus the hat (!!) seems very odd to me. Sure sure, she wears it well - she would look good in anything.  She seems out of step with the others though.


I could be wrong, but I think Prince Charles wore some sort of polka-dot pocket square in his breast suit pocket and wondered if it was accidental or deliberate because of Kates dress....


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> And BTW I thought Louise looked so cute. She's really grown up so much in the past year or so.


I thought the same, also the Phillips girls Nd Mia Tindall.


----------



## LizzieBennett

mikimoto007 said:


> Ah, I thought you meant the Cambridges. Either way, she's in a print, but broadly similar colour palette as other people.
> 
> I have to say I love the hat - maybe it's a little attention seeking or glamorous for the occasion, but I think it's stunning.


Someone on another site suggested that she may have worn that hat as a tribute to Prince Phillip who was a fan of straw hats.


----------



## CarryOn2020

LizzieBennett said:


> Someone on another site suggested that she may have worn that hat as a tribute to Prince Phillip who was a fan of straw hats.



Based on the photos, there were other ladies with straw hats. Her extra wide brim certainly stands out.  Looks lovely and adds a nice touch to the dress. I would have preferred she wear one her green or navy coats, but no one called me


----------



## LizzieBennett

CarryOn2020 said:


> Based on the photos, there were other ladies with straw hats. Her extra wide brim certainly stands out.  Looks lovely and adds a nice touch to the dress. I would have preferred she wear one her green or navy coats, but no one called me


The extra wide brim would certainly be useful to help hide her emotions from cameras if she were to be upset.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BLG said he thought she wore that to keep the focus on TQ, Camilla, Anne wearing Philips’s green. I can’t say she succeeded in removing the focus from herself.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Pure love!


----------



## Luvbolide

CarryOn2020 said:


> Pure love!




These two were so cute today.  I loved Charlotte’s sweet little shy smiles as she shook hands with the clergy.  W&K are doing such a good job showing their kids “the ropes”.


----------



## Essaeeeee

The hat didn't go with the dress. Dress was nice though. I am happy as long as she's not wearing a 4ft long coat lol.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## A1aGypsy

I don’t much tend to love anything she wears (although much of the Caribbean was solid) but I would cross the street for that hat.


----------



## annamoon

Kate is such a classy lady, how can you look that good at a funeral doo!!


----------



## rose60610

I question if the reason Kate wore polka dots was to bring a little bit of Diana into the service. Diana was known for a few of her polka dot dresses, including wearing one seen carrying baby William out of the hospital. Kate also wore a polka dot dress at the hospital when she had baby George. In support of William and Harry at Diana's funeral, Philip walked with them in the procession. IMO the polka dots were a nod to respect for Philip.


----------



## CarryOn2020

She was thinking ahead because these photos of her are aging very well.  It’s a timeless look.  Love the hat, the earrings, all of it.
Still, one of her green coats would have been touching, too.  This designer certainly does have a very recognisable look.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Thank you to everyone who helped me find one of these for USA purchase.  I got it for my mom in the aquamarine, she loves Kate's style--me too. It's heavier than anticipated, very nice quality!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I have a soft spot for enamel.


----------



## duna

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thank you to everyone who helped me find one of these for USA purchase.  I got it for my mom in the aquamarine, she loves Kate's style--me too. It's heavier than anticipated, very nice quality!
> 
> View attachment 5372793



I bought exactly the same one for my daughter a few years ago!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kates long time friend won the grand national yesterday - as an amateur jockey - he is worth £300 million - Camilla presented the prizes - Will and Kate were not there sent their personal congrats


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## LizzieBennett

Cosmopolitan said:


>



George is so tall!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Love Kate's coat dress and Charlotte looks adorable.  Perfect Easter Sunday outfit for a little girl.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Kate the Great!!


----------



## Sharont2305

Louis, quite the handful. Scroll down for video. 








						News Headlines | Today's UK & World News | Daily Mail Online
					

All the latest breaking UK and world news with in-depth comment and analysis, pictures and videos from MailOnline and the Daily Mail.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> She is looking flawless and prettier as the years go by.


between her genetic blessings, good taste and seemingly great personality, she is nailing it


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Behind-the-scenes of Kate and Wills' royal tour
					

Prince William, 39, and Kate Middleton, 40, paid to have photographer Matt Porteous join them in Belize, Jamaica and the Bahamas, inviting him to capture some of their most intimate moments.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm happy to report I can see the embedded Insta posts again without having changed up anything, so maybe the recent TPF overhaul did the trick!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Also I loved that picture of Bea holding Wolfie's hand.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Also I loved that picture of Bea holding Wolfie's hand.



I have never paid much attention to Andrew and his family, but from what I have seen/read, Bea seems to be doing a really good job of including Wolfie in everything.  I think that speaks very well of her.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Aaand me being excluded from the Insta posts is back


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

Love it when she wears pants.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



And other people need tons of security?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> And other people need tons of security?



They wish.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I mean, what where they supposed to say? Best to keep on walking.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean, what where they supposed to say? Best to keep on walking.




Would have loved to have heard W say, “My brother is a damned fool!”  But you are right - why dignify this kind of question with a response.


----------



## csshopper

Luvbolide said:


> Would have loved to have heard W say, “My brother is a damned fool!”  But you are right - why dignify this kind of question with a response.



Or, “Only from my brother and sister-in-law.”  Of course he could not utter the truth, but I bet he thinks it constantly.


----------



## rose60610

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I mean, what where they supposed to say? Best to keep on walking.




In this case, "no answer" speaks volumes


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate is tipped to replace Andrew as next Colonel of Grenadier Guards
					

The revelation comes as the Duchess of Cambridge, 40, is lined up to stand in for the Queen at the Sovereign's Parade at the Royal Military Academy Sandhurst.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305

Prince Louis 4th birthday picture.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> Prince Louis 4th birthday picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386376


I love that his leg is dirty.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> Prince Louis 4th birthday picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386376


DP


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

But he was a baby just yesterday!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sophisticatted

He looks so trapped and miserable!  Just kidding.  It’s a wonderful pic!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> Prince Louis 4th birthday picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386376



My gosh, how many pictures of William as a little boy have I seen with this exact expression on his face!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Louis had the best grumpy baby face!


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> But he was a baby just yesterday!



Right?  For some reason I feel like Louis grew up faster than either George or Charlotte.  All 3 of the Cambridge kids are so cute!  Wonder if this is another photo by Kate.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> Right?  For some reason I feel like Louis grew up faster than either George or Charlotte.  All 3 of the Cambridge kids are so cute!  Wonder if this is another photo by Kate.



I think it is, the first picture from the BRF account said so.


----------



## duna

Some people should take note......if they have time between plate smashing


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Awww.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Awwwwww I love Louis


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


>





Thank you for this.  Can't wait for the Platinum Jubilee!  These four have really stepped up and are representing the Queen and the UK so beautifully (as well as Anne, Sophie and Edward, of course). Queen Elizabeth may not be as evident as in some previous celebrations but we'll see her on some occasions, including her review of the Trooping of the Colour as mentioned above.  As long as the Harkles stay away (and Andrew is hidden), everything will be tickety-boo!


----------



## Annawakes

Gorgeous portraits.  Is there anything she can’t do?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

Wearing Alexander McQueen, (worn at Princess Charlotte's christening) for today's ANZAC service of remembrance at Westminster Abbey.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## limom

Do Camilla and Katherine have professional dressers?
Does Katherine get remunerated for her photos when they are used officially?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Completely OT, but brain surgery is so fascinating. I just yesterday read an article on how they literally kill people by cooling them below 25 °C so they can operate on their brains with less damage. The article stated that from 100 patients of the leading neurosurgeon who applies this method 69 make it out alive, 13 die and 18 will wake up handicapped, but without the surgery, all 100 of them would die. 

Research got a massive boost when a young Swedish doctor fell into a stream while skiing, got stuck under ice and couldn't be freed for about 90 minutes. She was clinically dead when they finally were able to pull her out but luckily her skiing pals where doctors as well, so not only did they start CPR as soon as they could, they also told the helicopter they had a case of hypothermia - not drowning - which made all the difference. When they got her to the hospital, her body temperature was around 14 °C, which ultimately preserved her brain.

This is why med school teaches "Nothing is dead until it's warm and dead."


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> Wearing Alexander McQueen, (worn at Princess Charlotte's christening) for today's ANZAC service of remembrance at Westminster Abbey.
> View attachment 5388463
> View attachment 5388464
> View attachment 5388465
> View attachment 5388466


Don’t know what they’re technically called, but I’m not a fan of these hairbands/headpieces that look like the old ones nurses used to wear.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

New dream team: Anne and Kate!

Won't embed as it's a reel.

Anne and Kate on Joint Engagement


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love seeing them together.  Bet they make a compelling pair.


----------



## Sharont2305

Anne looks lovely.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gelbergirl

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Wow, Anne and Kate!
Powerhouse!


----------



## youngster

Both Kate and Anne look really nice too.  Love that color on Princess Anne and her scarf.  Kate looks good as usual.


----------



## LittleStar88

They look great! I'm surprised this is their first engagement together. Two amazing women!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I keep thinking they should have tasked Anne with babysitting the troublemaker, preferably before the wedding   I have a feeling she wouldn't have been quite as polite as The Queen.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## LizzieBennett

Chloe302225 said:


>



Anne really looks chic in that coat.   The color is beautiful on her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

I think Kate's outfit would have been better if it was a lighter skirt or a fuller skirt....it looks a little heavy or matronly I think. The jacket is gorgeous.


----------



## duna

mikimoto007 said:


> I think Kate's outfit would have been better if it was a lighter skirt or a fuller skirt....it looks a little heavy or matronly I think. The jacket is gorgeous.



....and a bit shorter.


----------



## mikimoto007

Shorter would have worked too.

I think  she could have gotten away with longer length if it had been in chiffon or something- similar to her other self-portrait tweed jacket and chiffon skirt.


----------



## Chloe302225

Video of the Queens' great grandchildren taking photos in a carriage at Windsor Castle. You can see Kate walking around, Beatrice taking photos next to her husband Edo and Eugenie playing with her son Jack. I think they are taking a portrait or preparing the kids to ride in the carriage for Trooping the Colour.






						.. on Instagram: "#New New video of the Queen's great-grandchildren(and their parents and Edoardo's son)! They were in Windsor Castle . . . #royalfamily #windsor #princegeorge #princesscharlotte #princelouis #islaphillips #savannahphillips #miatindal
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


> Video of the Queens' great grandchildren taking photos in a carriage at Windsor Castle. You can see Kate walking around, Beatrice taking photos next to her husband Edo and Eugenie playing with her son Jack. I think they are taking a portrait or preparing the kids to ride in the carriage for Trooping the Colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. on Instagram: "#New New video of the Queen's great-grandchildren(and their parents and Edoardo's son)! They were in Windsor Castle . . . #royalfamily #windsor #princegeorge #princesscharlotte #princelouis #islaphillips #savannahphillips #miatindal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



This is a fun little video, a little window behind the scenes.


----------



## LizzieBennett

Chloe302225 said:


> Video of the Queens' great grandchildren taking photos in a carriage at Windsor Castle. You can see Kate walking around, Beatrice taking photos next to her husband Edo and Eugenie playing with her son Jack. I think they are taking a portrait or preparing the kids to ride in the carriage for Trooping the Colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. on Instagram: "#New New video of the Queen's great-grandchildren(and their parents and Edoardo's son)! They were in Windsor Castle . . . #royalfamily #windsor #princegeorge #princesscharlotte #princelouis #islaphillips #savannahphillips #miatindal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com


I wonder if the dog following the DOC is their family dog?


----------



## Sharont2305

My first thought was look at what the Harkle children are missing out on, time with the other great grandchildren, especially if indeed the others are part of the procession (dependant on age obviously)
They are growing up as strangers to them.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> My first thought was look at what the Harkle children are missing out on, time with the other great grandchildren, especially if indeed the others are part of the procession (dependant on age obviously)
> They are growing up as strangers to them.



Seriously. And then they go on selling it as making sure their kids' privacy is protected when in fact it's just their parents' impossible ego.

I don't feel the Cambridge children - who are obviously the most exposed kids of their generation - suffer from a horrible childhood, quite the opposite.


----------



## mikimoto007

Chloe302225 said:


> Video of the Queens' great grandchildren taking photos in a carriage at Windsor Castle. You can see Kate walking around, Beatrice taking photos next to her husband Edo and Eugenie playing with her son Jack. I think they are taking a portrait or preparing the kids to ride in the carriage for Trooping the Colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. on Instagram: "#New New video of the Queen's great-grandchildren(and their parents and Edoardo's son)! They were in Windsor Castle . . . #royalfamily #windsor #princegeorge #princesscharlotte #princelouis #islaphillips #savannahphillips #miatindal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.instagram.com



I think that could be Tindalls in the far corner.   Agreed, looks like a rehearsal for the Jubilee or Trooping, although I would have expected them to ride with their parents...so nice to see Wolfie there too.


----------



## Sharont2305

Happy 11th Wedding Anniversary to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Nice collection of wedding pics to mark the anniversary


----------



## jcnc

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice collection of wedding pics to mark the anniversary



She really does look like a princess in these pics!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I also loved her second dress, it was such an effortless look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I would have preferred her hair up for the ceremony, but the dress has absolutely stood the test of time.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I also loved her second dress, it was such an effortless look.
> 
> View attachment 5391975


I'd wear this (if I was that tall and slim) with the cardigan as a winter wedding dress.


----------



## StylishMD

Cosmopolitan said:


> Nice collection of wedding pics to mark the anniversary



One of THE best Royal wedding dresses EVER. Just STUNNING! And little Louis looks like her dad


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> I'd wear this (if I was that tall and slim) with the cardigan as a winter wedding dress.



I remember being completely obsessed with that cardigan.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

I think these are my favourite birthday pics of all the Cambridge kids. Little Orla!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm not ready. Next thing we know George is 12.


----------



## redney

Cosmopolitan said:


>



She really resembles William in this one. The shape of her face and wide smile. So cute!


----------



## Sharont2305

Mum's got hair competition! Beautiful photos.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I really like Kate's photography style as well.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

redney said:


> She really resembles William in this one. The shape of her face and wide smile. So cute!


I think she looks a lot like QE II!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

James' story is so sad.


----------



## Icyjade

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm not ready. Next thing we know George is 12.



… or he has become a hottie!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

That's quite different for her, looks lovely. I like her hair straight too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks great!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## ccbaggirl89

That dress is a beautiful color on her, but I don't think it flatters her current figure. I think the dress would look better on someone with some curves.


----------



## youngster

Not my favorite dress of hers but I love Kate in green.  It's a color that works so well for her.
ETA:  I guess it's sort of a teal color, love it.


----------



## Chloe302225

Kate Middleton says 'no mother is immune to anxiety and depression'
					

Kate Middleton, 40, said it was crucial for those 'struggling' to be given the 'right support at the right time' in a clip released to mark her patronage.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

When the dress looks better on Kate than on the model


----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> When the dress looks better on Kate than on the model



1000% better!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sophisticatted

I wonder if the youngest ones will be held by a parent.  The “Baby Carriage”. Lol.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Prince William at the State Opening of Parliament, escorted by the Marquis of Cholomendy.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

They both look great.  Love Kate's navy coat dress.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Poor William he looked so sad at the state opening of parliament then to have to rush to such a sad memorial … while the ginger disaster hams it up for more dirty money


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



she is flawless


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

I wish we could skip Charles - he is 73 and going to be a non event like Edward VII after Victoria - sadly he is too out of touch with people he only knows about the landed gentry - let’s slim the monarchy now and pension off him Andrew Anne and the real oldies the Queens surviving cousins - time for just William and his family - no Edward and his family no Beatrice or Eugenie just the immediate 5


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

I really think Catherine would've made a fantastic early years teacher.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I really love that pants/blouse combination, so streamlined and modern. Also that blue goes perfectly with the ring


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

To me it sounds like they've made a personal donation.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This picture from today in Scotland is so touching


----------



## Sharont2305

To put my last post into context. In 2 days £3m has been raised.


----------



## LizzieBennett

Sharont2305 said:


> To put my last post into context. In 2 days £3m has been raised.



I read a story in The Times about her today.   Heartbreaking, but also inspiring.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

The father of one of the victims of the Manchester bombing said William hugged him in a way that could not be faked


----------



## regnews

elvisfan4life said:


> The father of one of the victims of the Manchester bombing said William hugged him in a way that could not be faked



That wasn't William. It was Kate who hugged him. He said that about Kate.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

How nice that Kate didn’t muscle her way up to the stage to “introduce” William.  That would’ve been completely unnecessary.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate will be at the Top Gun:Maverick premiere next week Thursday.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## regnews

Lovely picture


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## zinacef

Chloe302225 said:


>



This is so sweet! She’s so young!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Chloe302225 said:


> William and Kate will be at the Top Gun:Maverick premiere next week Thursday.



Woohoo, can't wait to see how she tops that gold Bond premiere dress!


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


>




This is really lovely that William took the time to visit her.  I've been reading about her bowelbabe charity.  She seems like an incredible woman, so strong, it's so unfair what she has had to deal with (as it is for any cancer patient of course).


----------



## mikimoto007

elvisfan4life said:


> I wish we could skip Charles - he is 73 and going to be a non event like Edward VII after Victoria - sadly he is too out of touch with people he only knows about the landed gentry - let’s slim the monarchy now and pension off him Andrew Anne and the real oldies the Queens surviving cousins - time for just William and his family - no Edward and his family no Beatrice or Eugenie just the immediate 5



Are you crazy? Charles is one of the best-prepared heirs of all time. He's had the privilege of watching a master at work for decades. He's pretty progressive and inclusive - his Prince's trust work, Dumfries house, his work on environment, his desire to be defender of all faiths. He's not remotely out of touch. 

What you're proposing would essentially mean the Cambridge children wouldn't  have parents, given that William and Kate would be the only working royals, their workload would be immense. I think it's the last thing they would want. They've made it pretty clear their priority at present is family time.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I mean...Louis is getting big, isn't he


----------



## elvisfan4life

mikimoto007 said:


> Are you crazy? Charles is one of the best-prepared heirs of all time. He's had the privilege of watching a master at work for decades. He's pretty progressive and inclusive - his Prince's trust work, Dumfries house, his work on environment, his desire to be defender of all faiths. He's not remotely out of touch.
> 
> What you're proposing would essentially mean the Cambridge children wouldn't  have parents, given that William and Kate would be the only working royals, their workload would be immense. I think it's the last thing they would want. They've made it pretty clear their priority at present is family time.



How rude ! No I’m perfectly sane thank you and as entitled to an opinion as you are - thank goodness I can block rude people like you


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Help me out, will there be tiara occasions during the Jubilee? I'd like to see Kate in something else but the Lover's Knot (I prefer the Lotus Flower, but why not something completely new and exiting ).


----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Help me out, will there be tiara occasions during the Jubilee? I'd like to see Kate in something else but the Lover's Knot (I prefer the Lotus Flower, but why not something completely new and exiting ).



Unfortunately I don't think they are any scheduled.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Aw, too bad.


----------



## mikimoto007

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Help me out, will there be tiara occasions during the Jubilee? I'd like to see Kate in something else but the Lover's Knot (I prefer the Lotus Flower, but why not something completely new and exiting ).



No tiara events scheduled unfortunately- probably not a good look in times of rising inflation. Unless they do something privately, but we wouldn't see pics.

We've seen Kate in a fair number of tiara considering she's only been royal for 11 years...I think we've only seen Sophie in 3 different tiaras too? Although their positions are different.....would love to see Kate in Strathmore Rose, but it'll probably never happen.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mikimoto007 said:


> No tiara events scheduled unfortunately- probably not a good look in times of rising inflation.



I ordered something from the US and for the first time in years the conversion came out even. I was not impressed.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

William has been very busy lately! But doing the job with so much grace and humility. It must mean a lot to the Queen that she can rely on him and Catherine.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

Chloe302225 said:


>




She looks so stunning!! Love this color on her!


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>



I never care for the colour pink when it comes to clothes, but that is a _beautiful _shade of pink and looks fantastic on her. Such a pretty outfit.
The impeccable tailoring and fit of that coat-dress is incredible as always.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

How do these parties work, the royals just mingle and chat? I felt so bad for the last invitees who got rained on.


----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> How do these parties work, the royals just mingle and chat? I felt so bad for the last invitees who got rained on.



This article give a good breakdown 









						The Duchess of Cambridge in Emilia Wickstead for Buckingham Palace Garden Party
					

The life and style of Kate Middleton, Duchess of Cambridge, including coverage of events, engagements, fashion, and everything else besides.




					hrhduchesskate.blogspot.com


----------



## duna

Chloe302225 said:


>




I agree with the others: this shade of pink would look awful on me, but on Kate it's gorgeous....It looks like every colour suits her, like the Queen!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## duna

I've always hated those hats, (fascinators?) but I've grown to like them, on Catherine!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Top Gun premiere in London

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

continued … Top Gun premiere in London

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

LOVE the earrings! Dress is a little disappointing compared to the glitzy gold Bond premiere dress but she still looks fabulous.


----------



## LittleStar88

She looks fantastic! I agree - the Bond dress is a hard one to beat. But her figure looks incredible in this dress. 

Also love the hair.


----------



## Sharont2305

William thinking"Bloody Tom Cruise!"


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

It's not as eye-catching as the gold dress, but I think it's a surprising choice and looks stunning on her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The tailoring of that dress is incredible. It looks like it was sewn on her.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## youngster

She looks amazing, I love the dress.  I like that it is so different than the glitzy Bond dress which I also really loved.
Have to say that Tom Cruise is looking better to me too, now that he has stopped using so many fillers.  He was so puffy looking, now he looks more natural.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

youngster said:


> She looks amazing, I love the dress.  I like that it is so different than the glitzy Bond dress which I also really loved.
> Have to say that Tom Cruise is looking better to me too, now that he has stopped using so many fillers.  He was so puffy looking, now he looks more natural.


I agree! It was so smart to go a different direction.


----------



## charlottawill

youngster said:


> She looks amazing, I love the dress.  I like that it is so different than the glitzy Bond dress which I also really loved.
> Have to say that Tom Cruise is looking better to me too, now that he has stopped using so many fillers.  He was so puffy looking, now he looks more natural.



I've never been a Cruise fan, but it's funny to think that when the original Top Gun came out William was 4 years old and Cruise was 24. And now here they are turning 40 and 60.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Details on the earrings included below:


----------



## mikimoto007

Honestly, this dress gives me Meghan vibes - very minimal and neutral. Its too plain for me, but it's interesting to see something different.

I wonder if the earrings are a birthday present.


----------



## charlottawill

mikimoto007 said:


> Honestly, this dress gives me Meghan vibes - very minimal and neutral. Its too plain for me, but it's interesting to see something different.
> 
> I wonder if the earrings are a birthday present.



I doubt she's that petty, but maybe she's sending a message to MM, as in "This is how minimalist elegance is done". MM needs her tailor.


----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


> LOVE the earrings! Dress is a little disappointing compared to the glitzy gold Bond premiere dress but she still looks fabulous.



Totally - I thought the gold dress was jaw-dropping gorgeous while this dress is just gorgeous!  Oh my, the plates must be flying in Montecito!!


----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


> Details on the earrings included below:




OMG - check out William’s shoes!!  Hilarious!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mikimoto007 said:


> I wonder if the earrings are a birthday present.


 
That’s a good guess!

It appears the drops detach from the top studs of the earrings












						Kate dons £10,560 Robinson Pelham earrings at Top Gun premiere
					

The Duchess of Cambridge stole the show in a pair of £10,500 diamond earrings in 18ct white gold by Chelsea-based jeweller Robinson Pelham at the Top Gun: Maverick premiere



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The earrings are still available for purchase 









						Tsar Star Studs and Drops set with Diamonds | Robinson Pelham
					

Tsar Star Studs and Drops set with diamonds in 18ct white gold. Worldwide Shipping. Be bold, be brave, be Robinson Pelham.




					www.robinsonpelham.com


----------



## mikimoto007

charlottawill said:


> I doubt she's that petty, but maybe she's sending a message to MM, as in "This is how minimalist elegance is done". MM needs her tailor.



Yeah..I just don't see Kate being that petty. It is extremely elegant.


Cosmopolitan said:


> That’s a good guess!
> 
> It appears the drops detach from the top studs of the earrings
> 
> View attachment 5407961
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate dons £10,560 Robinson Pelham earrings at Top Gun premiere
> 
> 
> The Duchess of Cambridge stole the show in a pair of £10,500 diamond earrings in 18ct white gold by Chelsea-based jeweller Robinson Pelham at the Top Gun: Maverick premiere
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I wondered this when I saw they were described as studs and drops....honestly not that keen, but it's nice to see some new jewels.


----------



## redney

Wow, girl's got GUNS! Stunning and surprising dress and she killed it. Also love her earrings and Will's shoes. Bravo all around!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

mikimoto007 said:


> I wondered this when I saw they were described as studs and drops....honestly not that keen, *but it's nice to see some new jewels.*



Yes it is nice to see her wearing new fine jewelry that’s a little more modern. She tends to wear fun inexpensive “accessible” earrings like Monica Vinader, or she has all those Kiki McDonough drop earrings, which are a bit pricier of course. And then there’s her serious royal family jewelry loaners from the Queen or Diana’s old pieces, but those are more classic heavy looks.


----------



## prettyprincess

Im sure she’s not allowed to be too edgy, but I wish she would dress more youthfully. Some of her choices age her.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


> Top Gun premiere in London
> 
> source: gettyimages.com
> 
> View attachment 5407613
> View attachment 5407615
> View attachment 5407616
> View attachment 5407617
> View attachment 5407618


Tom Cruise is such a weirdo, but even pushing 60, he looks handsome in some pictures.


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




Thank goodness her dress was tweaked.  I am not a fan of those heavy metal zippers and the sheer bit on the back is a bridge too far.  Kate’s version looks elegant, the other version has too much going on.


----------



## Sharont2305

He's her Maverick


----------



## Cribynkle

Sharont2305 said:


> He's her Maverick
> View attachment 5408230


Gosh he looks like Prince Edward there!


----------



## Annawakes

I love the way they look at each other, and how he puts his hand on the small of her back sometimes when they are walking.

I love how he is making velvet is “signature style”.  So refreshing and modern.  Not stuffy at all.  Love love love them!


----------



## regnews




----------



## MiniMabel

Cosmopolitan said:


> The earrings are still available for purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tsar Star Studs and Drops set with Diamonds | Robinson Pelham
> 
> 
> Tsar Star Studs and Drops set with diamonds in 18ct white gold. Worldwide Shipping. Be bold, be brave, be Robinson Pelham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.robinsonpelham.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407990




These are beautiful.  So elegant, yet a little edgy.....a fabulous combination.  As others have said, it's nice to see some more modern jewellery (and these are an ace choice) although Catherine does look wonderful in everything!


----------



## MiniMabel

regnews said:


> View attachment 5408300




Awww, love this!  See the genuineness in their smiles and contact.  Heartwarming.


----------



## youngster

Cosmopolitan said:


> Details on the earrings included below:




The photo of Kate from the back reminds me of the famous photo of Pippa's backside when she was holding Kate's wedding gown train and how everyone went crazy over that lol!


----------



## charlottawill

MiniMabel said:


> Awww, love this!  See the genuineness in their smiles and contact.  Heartwarming.



Tom looks like the starstruck one.


----------



## Aimee3

youngster said:


> The photo of Kate from the back reminds me of the famous photo of Pippa's backside when she was holding Kate's wedding gown train and how everyone went crazy over that lol!


That was the exact vibe I got too.  I do recall reading that Pippa’s bum was “padded”.  I wonder if that was the case in Catherine’s.  She looked amazingly curvaceous in a good way.


----------



## bisousx

Kate looks soooo good! And radiant. Would love to see her in more dresses like these.


----------



## charlottawill

bisousx said:


> Kate looks soooo good! And radiant. Would love to see her in more dresses like these.



I think she can choose somewhat edgier looks for events like this. For the Caribbean tour she had to stick with a more Disney princess look.


----------



## charlottawill

regnews said:


> View attachment 5408300



Tom's always been a BRF fanboy. He attended Diana's funeral.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

That coin artist was pretty generous in the hair department, lol.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Is there a coin of The Queen as well (a Jubilee coin I mean, I know there are several otherwise)?


----------



## Vintage Leather

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is there a coin of The Queen as well (a Jubilee coin I mean, I know there are several otherwise)?


The Royal Mint is always ready to strike a QEII coin. 
The main design has her cipher on one side, and her on a horse on the other.



			https://www.royalmint.com/shop/commemorative/royalty/?sub=Platinum%20Jubilee


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## andral5

Cosmopolitan said:


> Details on the earrings included below:



Impeccable.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Interesting articles over here that the Queen has invested a lot of her time in the past few years with W&K as she sees C&C only as brief caretakers of the crown like Edward VII after Victoria -and knows William will shape the future of the monarchy in troubled times - yet Harry believes he is the “special” one lol - I believe the Queen will even be coaching George at this point as the Queen mum did with William - its a  royal tradition and she will be creating memories George will cherish all through his life - the Queen was shaped more by her grandmother Queen Mary in her early years than by her mother - the Queen mum took time to mature into the role not surprising as it was a role she never wanted - she was expecting the glam role like Princess Margaret all the money contacts and fun none of the boring work


----------



## regnews

Garden party at Buckingham Palace 25-05-22


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate has such confidence now


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love that dress.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

Eugh....I hate that little frill on the neckline and the colour isn't my thing....but that hat is divine. Love me Kate in a big hat. 

She seems to really go for monochrome outfits now..it used to be nude or neutral shoes and clutches and now they match.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LizzieBennett

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love the earrings.  This is such a lovely dress.   I’m glad to see her wear it today.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Came here to say I love the earrings, too!


----------



## purseinsanity

regnews said:


> View attachment 5411835
> 
> 
> Garden party at Buckingham Palace 25-05-22


This just screams British Upper Class, doesn't it?  Impeccable.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

#2 was harsh


----------



## elvisfan4life

purseinsanity said:


> This just screams British Upper Class, doesn't it?  Impeccable.



Just says class - something the duchess of sleaze can’t ever emulate


----------



## Sharont2305

I thought I'd seen yesterday's garden party hat in another colour. 
Trooping the Colour and the 'other ones' wedding.


----------



## duna

I don't like this type of hat , but she looks great in just about anything!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sharont2305 said:


> I thought I'd seen yesterday's garden party hat in another colour.
> Trooping the Colour and the 'other ones' wedding.
> View attachment 5412513
> View attachment 5412514


She seems happier yesterday


----------



## Sharont2305

lanasyogamama said:


> She seems happier yesterday


Maybe she knows someone isn't coming over?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> #2 was harsh




I have a couple of thoughts - first, there is nothing wrong with being taught manners and second, nothing wrong with his grandmother reminding him to be aware that when he is in public, he will be scrutinized and/or photographed as he is an heir to the throne.  IMO she is doing it out of love and not being punitive in any way.


----------



## Luvbolide

duna said:


> I don't like this type of hat , but she looks great in just about anything!!



That’s funny - I love this style of hat - esp when her hair is in an updo.  And I agree - she looks great!  Come to think of it, I can’t think of any hat of hers that I don’t like - at least on her!


----------



## Luvbolide

elvisfan4life said:


> Just says class - something the duchess of sleaze can’t ever emulate



Don’t want to be tiresome, but references to the “upper class” makes me cringe.  To me, all it means is that one comes from generations of wealth and in no way makes one “classy” or a good person.

Speaking of emulation - did you see the photos of MM this morning, she and her Director of Security - or whatever she calls him showed up in Texas to put a bouquet of flowers at the memorial.  There were, of course, tons of photographers, but I feel reasonably confident that some were part of her Netflix crew.  Pretty sure that there is one photo that included her security guy.  For one thing, most of the shots focus on - surprise! - her alone.  And there is only one man in the photos who is standing somewhat close to her and wearing a dark suit and white shirt.  Properly respectful for a stranger.  (Obviously the townspeople can dress any way they can or want.). Megan herself was tastefully and respectfully attired in jeans and a baggy t-shirt.  . And her Cartier Love bracelet and the watch that was Diana’s.  

You know, Meg, when Kate went by herself to a memorial in London for the young woman who was killed, she did not call attention to herself or try to put herself into the middle of the story.  She also did not travel (no doubt by private plane) nearly halfway across the country.  Had MM chosen to see her father it would have been much closer to have gone from her home to Chula Vista where her father is still hospitalized following a serious stroke.  Ideally, she could have made a contribution to a memorial fund for the shooting victims and instead gone to see her father without calling attention to or publicizing either.  But what would Netflix say?!?!

She is so awful.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> I have a couple of thoughts - first, there is nothing wrong with being taught manners and second, nothing wrong with his grandmother reminding him to be aware that when he is in public, he will be scrutinized and/or photographed as he is an heir to the throne.  IMO she is doing it out of love and not being punitive in any way.



I thought it was funny but you can see she was a little annoyed in #2. Maybe Wills had been a handful all day. It's just what grandmas do, mine is forever on my case about wearing an undershirt (I never do) and not having cold kidneys.


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




I loved seeing C speaking to the man who was one of the subjects of her photo series  of Holocaust survivors and their grandchildren.  I was really touched by the advance work and thought that she put into each individual’s story and what items she would photograph them with.  Those are among my favorites of her photos.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought it was funny but you can see she was a little annoyed in #2. Maybe Wills had been a handful all day. It's just what grandmas do, mine is forever on my case about wearing an undershirt (I never do) and not having cold kidneys.



LOL!  Your grandmother sounds like mother.  She was always cold and when indoors always felt a draft.  And we always had to wear a sweater because she was always cold.  I grew up in town that was routinely in the mid- to high 90s F to as hot as the mid- 100s F in the summer - not a lot of use for a sweater!


----------



## EverSoElusive

Saw this dress on IG and immediately thought about Kate. I think she would slay in it


----------



## Luvbolide

EverSoElusive said:


> Saw this dress on IG and immediately thought about Kate. I think she would slay in it
> 
> View attachment 5412883



oooh - I totally agree!  All she would have to do is remove the feathers, which seem a bit over the top for her and her role.  Love those colors together!  But then again, I had (and wore) a suit in those colors in vertical stripes!  I wore that thing all the time - and not just on “office days”!


----------



## elvisfan4life

That dress is hideous


----------



## Luvbolide

elvisfan4life said:


> That dress is hideous



Good thing we don’t all like the same thing!!


----------



## regnews

Gardenparty Buckingham Palace 25-05-22


----------



## elvisfan4life

regnews said:


> View attachment 5413164
> 
> Gardenparty Buckingham Palace 25-05-22



I don’t like those hats either lol but royals are guided in their attire so they stand out and can be easily seen in crowds


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

From the Sotheby's website re: the Jubilee tiara exhibition they have going on right now. Can someone explain? Why would it not go to Vicsount Althorp once he becomes the next Earl Spencer?



> In the mid-1970s, John Spencer, the 8th Earl Spencer, inherited the tiara. It was subsequently worn by all three of his daughters at their wedding: Lady Jane in 1978; Lady Sarah in 1980; and finally Lady Diana the following year, in 1981. The tiara was most recently worn by Celia McCorquodale - niece of the 10th Earl Spencer Charles - at her wedding in the Spring of 2018. The Spencer Tiara is now set to be inherited by Princess Charlotte.


----------



## CarryOn2020

*Viscount Althorp, the elder son of the 9th Earl Spencer*

He will inherit. This article explains the history and this rumor.








						Who Will Inherit the Spencer Tiara?
					

It's been a while since I've answered a reader email question here, but I've gotten several questions recently about articles floating around the internet related to a favorite '80s jewel, the Spencer Tiara. What's going




					www.thecourtjeweller.com
				




ETA: gasp, Sotheby’s is wrong


----------



## periogirl28

Having been fortunate to attend 2 Garden Parties I have to say there is a certain dresscode which the DofC wears absolutely well. It's a bit matured but cannot be helped, in her official roles I don't think she can just wear whatever she likes. I admire her ability to wear heels on lawn/ gravel/ cobbles and carpet. I learned to wear wedges, without the help of a dresser  stylist etc. Am available to give  advise and tips if anyone is going in future.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So I asked a London jeweller who has a tiara in the exhibition as well, but I think I worded it stupidly because all I got was "It's a family decision" when what I really wanted to know is if the information to Sotheby's would have actually come from the Spencers or if some intern took it from the yellow press.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So I asked a London jeweller who has a tiara in the exhibition as well, but I think I worded it stupidly because all I got was "It's a family decision" when what I really wanted to know is if the information to Sotheby's would have actually come from the Spencers or if some intern took it from the yellow press.



I sent them an email. Waiting on reply…


----------



## EverSoElusive

Probably an old picture but it begs to be answered, how come the Cambridges can be out and about in a relatively everyday-people normal way without a security entourage (other than one or two plain clothes security details) despite being higher up in the succession line but the bottom feeders always act like they are the king and queen requiring more? In this picture, nobody is even making a beeline towards Kate and her kids.


----------



## redney

EverSoElusive said:


> Probably an old picture but it begs to be answered, how come the Cambridges can be out and about in a relatively everyday-people normal way without a security entourage (other than one or two plain clothes security details) despite being higher up in the succession line but the bottom feeders always act like they are the king and queen requiring more? In this picture, nobody is even making a beeline towards Kate and her kids.



Because TW's need for security exists only in her narcissistic head.


----------



## EverSoElusive

redney said:


> Because TW's need for security exists only in her narcissistic head.



I gotta give it to her, her sense of self importance is mind boggling


----------



## elvisfan4life

Rumours that dipstick has agreed to only curtsey to the Queen -a snub to Camilla and Catherine just ban the mad cow


----------



## sgj99

EverSoElusive said:


> Saw this dress on IG and immediately thought about Kate. I think she would slay in it
> 
> View attachment 5412883


 It’s stunning but Kate would never wear something that bold i don’t think.  Now Maxima would in a heartbeat.


----------



## EverSoElusive

sgj99 said:


> It’s stunning but Kate would never wear something that bold i don’t think.  Now Maxima would in a heartbeat.



Charlene has the same body as Kate. I think she can rock it too


----------



## Essaeeeee

regnews said:


> View attachment 5413164
> 
> Gardenparty Buckingham Palace 25-05-22


That hat


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Dunno, they look like a family to me, and one that likes each other at that. While the person who went on and on about their disfunction has a whopping one family member she talks to.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


>




Zara and Mike get it.  They know what the family is going through. A+ couple.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Now, that's the real deal.  The proof is in the genuine hug.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cavalier Girl said:


> Now, that's the real deal.  The proof is in the genuine hug.



I think Mike Tindall has done more to make the Royal family seem like us than anyone - and the Queen adores him


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


>



she's pretty much perfect


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Not Trooping the Colours but Royal Ascot, but I loved this outfit:


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

P.S. Funnily, Kate could pin a name tag to her lace dress without making up the excuse of ruining the fabric. Miraculous.

But maybe she needed it because people just don't know who she is.


----------



## duna

sdkitty said:


> she's pretty much perfect



ITA! I'm always amazed at how one's opinion can change with time and by seeing how people behave... I didn't like Kate much in the begining, I thought she was a social climber and not much else. On the other hand I liked MM, I'd never heard of her before she dated Harry but she appeared a nice girl. Fast forward, Kate has proved to be a genuine and caring person, a wonderful wife, mother and will be a great future Queen, while MM has shown her true colours.....I'll say no more or my post will be deleted!

As my grandmother used to say, "only idiots don't change their minds!".


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

duna said:


> ITA! I'm always amazed at how one's opinion can change with time and by seeing how people behave... I didn't like Kate much in the begining, I thought she was a social climber and not much else.



Same! I totally fell for the mean press narrative. At this point, I adore her. She's so down to earth, dutiful and dramafree.


----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> ITA! I'm always amazed at how one's opinion can change with time and by seeing how people behave... I didn't like Kate much in the begining, I thought she was a social climber and not much else. On the other hand I liked MM, I'd never heard of her before she dated Harry but she appeared a nice girl. Fast forward, Kate has proved to be a genuine and caring person, a wonderful wife, mother and will be a great future Queen, while MM has shown her true colours.....I'll say no more or my post will be deleted!
> 
> As my grandmother used to say, "only idiots don't change their minds!".


I think I was kinda neutral about both women.  Now I think Kate is the perfect wife for the future king and Meghan is a destructive selfish woman.  Also lacking is taste and doesn't wear clothes as well at Kate.  I guess Kate was genetically blessed being tall and slender but anyway....


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Not Trooping the Colours but Royal Ascot, but I loved this outfit:
> 
> View attachment 5415609



I  this dress!  She looks fantastic.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I appreciate most of her outfits because they look great on her even if not my style, but once in a while she has a piece I absolutely love on a personal level and that white lace dress is one of them.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> I think I was kinda neutral about both women.  Now I think Kate is the perfect wife for the future king and Meghan is a destructive selfish woman.  Also lacking is taste and doesn't wear clothes as well at Kate.  I guess Kate was genetically blessed being tall and slender but anyway....



To be fair, there are women way more unfortunate in the body department than Raptor but they work with what they have, buy their size, wear appropriate underwear and know where to find a taylor. She really has no excuse.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> To be fair, there are women way more unfortunate in the body department than Raptor but they work with what they have, buy their size, wear appropriate underwear and know where to find a taylor. She really has no excuse.



Imo the real issue with MM is her constant complaining.  Kate from the beginning did not do much complaining. Sure, the intrusive paps were an issue but she overcame it. Now, she shows up, smiles, laughs and seems to enjoy herself. Such a pleasure to see.


----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Not Trooping the Colours but Royal Ascot, but I loved this outfit:
> 
> View attachment 5415609



Perfection!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## kemilia

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I appreciate most of her outfits because they look great on her even if not my style, but once in a while she has a piece I absolutely love on a personal level and that white lace dress is one of them.


The gold dress she wore to the movie premiere, that's my choice.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Wrong thread.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW I was looking at gold coins for fun and found this series called The Queen's Beasts. I don't collect coins, I just like to buy a little gold here and there as safe investment, but these are way too cute.

Scottish unicorn:




Welsh red dragon:




There are more, a lion, griffin, bull etc., plus one coin that has all the beasts surrounding a profile of The Queen.


----------



## Sharont2305

Apparently Charlotte told Louis to stop waving. He was very enthusiastic, lol


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Kate’s make up looks amazing


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>




Even 4yr old Louis can follow Royal protocol and show respect unlike Duchess Dipshit


----------



## elvisfan4life

Kate is stunning


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Thank you @Chloe302225 and @Sharont2305 for all the great pics.

I love the kids’ faces in this one


----------



## Cosmopolitan

two more from Hannah Mckay/Reuters


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




Isn't it kind of sad that a 4yo has better manners than someone who shall not be named?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




Kate looks every inch the future queen she will be.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




My heart


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


>




In this photo, you can really see what gorgeous hair color the children have. Of course, they also behaved beautifully.  What fun for them, a wonderful memory, and George and Charlotte look relaxed and comfortable.  Louis is totally adorable!


----------



## mikimoto007

The whole ensemble is beautiful. The coat is a bit blah by itself, but the hat with it is perfection. I'm amazed she has done a re-wear to this event though..not a criticism at all, but I think she nearly always wears something new to the trooping. There's been so many events where I thought she would re-wear. Anyway, she looks marvellous.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



She certainly has the right (little) people protecting her


----------



## Laila619

Usually I think Catherine is a goddess, but today she looked kind of understated and plain. I wanted her to look especially spectacular and show up that stupid cow, the Duchess of Sucks. I guess she is too kind and not petty to concern herself about such things, like I would.


----------



## Sharont2305

mikimoto007 said:


> The whole ensemble is beautiful. The coat is a bit blah by itself, but the hat with it is perfection. I'm amazed she has done a re-wear to this event though..not a criticism at all, but I think she nearly always wears something new to the trooping. There's been so many events where I thought she would re-wear. Anyway, she looks marvellous.


She knows the rule book, don't outshine the Queen.


----------



## regnews

https://64.media.tumblr.com/6b85149...b09da294c7a4298eaf8450ae030554cbd2b15574.gifv

https://64.media.tumblr.com/66d6844...557cabf9275a057c4fc0d16f7c8b7934d07dd4f3.gifv



Prince Louis hamming it up.... what a lovely kid (copied from somewhere else)


----------



## youngster

Laila619 said:


> Usually I think Catherine is a goddess, but today she looked kind of understated and plain. I wanted her to look especially spectacular and show up that stupid cow, the Duchess of Sucks. I guess she is too kind and not petty to concern herself about such things, like I would.



I thought she perhaps chose white/ivory since William is in his red uniform and with the children in blue, the family is dressed in the colors of the flag.


----------



## Laila619

youngster said:


> I thought she perhaps chose white/ivory since William is in his red uniform and with the children in blue, the family is dressed in the colors of the flag.



Ahh, makes sense. If she had worn red (which looks spectacular on her!), maybe too showy.


----------



## regnews




----------



## duna

Love this pic above


----------



## rose60610

Laila619 said:


> Usually I think Catherine is a goddess, but today she looked kind of understated and plain. I wanted her to look especially spectacular and show up that stupid cow, the Duchess of Sucks. I guess she is too kind and not petty to concern herself about such things, like I would.



For Kate to dress like you say, it might be the ultimate nod of respect in where it's the Queen's day to shine and we have Kate who'd look great in virtually anything downplaying her glamour. And, of course, she still looks fantastic. Unlike, well, the "other one".


----------



## MiniMabel

Chloe302225 said:


>




Truly beyond compare!   

I love the elegant simplicity of this outfit; as has been mentioned, the red, white and blue of the Union Jack flag is reflected in the colours of their outfits. So classy, thoughtful and respectful, as always.


----------



## lanasyogamama

regnews said:


> View attachment 5416979



Is it strange that I like that the paint on the window looks a little bit worn?


----------



## rose60610

lanasyogamama said:


> Is it strange that I like that the paint on the window looks a little bit worn?



Now that you mention it, leaving it worn looking must have been on purpose. I think every inch of the Jubilee was rehearsed or given much thought to, including the nooks and crannies where cameras were going to be. It kinda emphasizes that the institution is r e a l l y    o l d .


----------



## elvisfan4life

Laila619 said:


> Usually I think Catherine is a goddess, but today she looked kind of understated and plain. I wanted her to look especially spectacular and show up that stupid cow, the Duchess of Sucks. I guess she is too kind and not petty to concern herself about such things, like I would.



Plain???? Not in a million years  unlike the other thing in that hat with a dress falling off her overexposed bony chest


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> She knows the rule book, don't outshine the Queen.



Absolutely showing class not trash


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lulu212121

Interesting that Kate is next to the Queen on the balcony and not William. Any reason for this particular line up?


----------



## Sharont2305

lulu212121 said:


> Interesting that Kate is next to the Queen on the balcony and not William. Any reason for this particular line up?


I think it just worked out that way tbh.


----------



## lulu212121

Sharont2305 said:


> I think it just worked out that way tbh.


I figured very detail is accounted for, thought there might be some meaning.


----------



## Sophisticatted

All the blood royals (except for one of the elder dukes on the end) were on their families left (our right).  This put Charles next to the Queen and the Cambridge kids next to the Queen.  Maybe there is a precedent for it, maybe she wanted the kids close by to highlight the future of the monarchy.  F Elton her choice of lavender was quite interesting.  Purple is a royal color, this is a very faded version of that.  Symbolic of fading away?


----------



## Sharont2305

Sophisticatted said:


> All the blood royals (except for one of the elder dukes on the end) were on their families left (our right)


Which one? Both Dukes are first cousins to the Queen.


----------



## rose60610

lulu212121 said:


> Interesting that Kate is next to the Queen on the balcony and not William. Any reason for this particular line up?



I wondered about that too!  Maybe because Kate would keep a closer eye on the kids than William (not that he's oblivious) or that if any of the kids were going to act up then Kate is better at sensing potential missteps and preventing anything egregious from happening? IDK. It does make for a cozier picture for the kiddies to be next to the queen than for her to be flanked by both Charles and Will.


----------



## sgj99

I have a stupid question:  is a “coat dress” really a coat over a dress or just a style?


----------



## periogirl28

sgj99 said:


> I have a stupid question:  is a “coat dress” really a coat over a dress or just a style?


I believe it's a style.


----------



## sgj99

periogirl28 said:


> I believe it's a style.


Thank you


----------



## DoggieBags

sgj99 said:


> I have a stupid question:  is a “coat dress” really a coat over a dress or just a style?











						Coatdress - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## airkay

rose60610 said:


> I wondered about that too!  Maybe because Kate would keep a closer eye on the kids than William (not that he's oblivious) or that if any of the kids were going to act up then Kate is better at sensing potential missteps and preventing anything egregious from happening? IDK. It does make for a cozier picture for the kiddies to be next to the queen than for her to be flanked by both Charles and Will.


Sorry if I’m not quoting correctly—mostly an appreciater of comments rather than a maker of them. But I wonder if they liked that placing the children in front of Catherine puts her, a  consort not a royal, in a second row but still gives her visual  prominence—in the middle next to HM. Especially with her height!


----------



## rose60610

airkay said:


> Sorry if I’m not quoting correctly—mostly an appreciater of comments rather than a maker of them. But I wonder if they liked that placing the children in front of Catherine puts her, a  consort not a royal, in a second row but still gives her visual  prominence—in the middle next to HM. Especially with her height!



Very possible! The kids being in front makes Kate in "second row", so all three future kings are in "front row". Hadn't thought of that, that's perceptive!


----------



## Lexgal

Lavender makes sense as it follows the mourning color of black for a widow.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Louis is still Louis


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




The Cambridge kids were so cute and well-behaved today.  And that little Louis - he was having the time of his life!


----------



## Sophisticatted

Sharont2305 said:


> Which one? Both Dukes are first cousins to the Queen.



I made a mistake there as I knew both men were the queen’s cousins.  I thought both women were their wives, but it turns out one is a wife and one is a sister (so she is also a cousin of the queen).  Sorry!


----------



## Luvbolide

regnews said:


> https://64.media.tumblr.com/6b85149...b09da294c7a4298eaf8450ae030554cbd2b15574.gifv
> 
> https://64.media.tumblr.com/66d6844...557cabf9275a057c4fc0d16f7c8b7934d07dd4f3.gifv
> 
> 
> 
> Prince Louis hamming it up.... what a lovely kid (copied from somewhere else)



He was on fire today - I love a kid with a ton of personality!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Hat info for all the royal ladies:









						Royal Hats
					

The Bold, Beautiful and Bizarre World of Royal Millinery




					royalhats.net
				









						Royal Fashion Police (@royalfashionpolice) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					www.instagram.com


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


>




This is fantastic. I just loved this lighting ceremony.  The Brits do this kind of thing better than anyone else.  Just awesome.
ETA:  The weather looks to be perfect too, perfect clear sky heading towards sunset, no clouds in sight.


----------



## CarryOn2020

RoyalGirlGang extraordinaire 









						Princess Charlotte teams up with cousins for Trooping the Colour
					

Charlotte adorably poked her head out of the window to peer down at the parade alongside her cousins Savannah and Isla Phillips and Mia and Lena Tindall.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## youngster

CarryOn2020 said:


> RoyalGirlGang extraordinaire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Charlotte teams up with cousins for Trooping the Colour
> 
> 
> Charlotte adorably poked her head out of the window to peer down at the parade alongside her cousins Savannah and Isla Phillips and Mia and Lena Tindall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I think it'll be fun to watch these girl cousins grow up:  Charlotte, Savannah, Isla, Mia and Lena.  They are all in the same rough age range and could end up being super close. Can't wait for the fashion parade they will put on in 10 or so years too!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Just wondering why William didn’t stand next to QE.  When he walked out, he said something to Kate. Wonder if there was an “H&M” fuss in the hallway.  Perhaps it was due to exhaustion, even Anne seemed a bit tired.  At their age, horseback riding in hot uniforms can  be draining.


----------



## rose60610

Lexgal said:


> Lavender makes sense as it follows the mourning color of black for a widow.



I'd no idea about lavender being a mourning color. Then I looked it up. I think your observation is right on!  TQ frequently wears bright colors and it surprised me that she was wearing a light color here.  The love of her life wasn't here for her Jubilee so she wore a color to reflect her sorrow and included his memory. You make total 100% sense.  Thanks for bringing it up!


----------



## elvisfan4life

youngster said:


> I think it'll be fun to watch these girl cousins grow up:  Charlotte, Savannah, Isla, Mia and Lena.  They are all in the same rough age range and could end up being super close. Can't wait for the fashion parade they will put on in 10 or so years too!



No one will touch Charlotte for style


----------



## elvisfan4life

rose60610 said:


> I'd no idea about lavender being a mourning color. Then I looked it up. I think your observation is right on!  TQ frequently wears bright colors and it surprised me that she was wearing a light color here.  The love of her life wasn't here for her Jubilee so she wore a color to reflect her sorrow and included his memory. You make total 100% sense.  Thanks for bringing it up!



Sorry I thought everyone knew that


----------



## EverSoElusive

Always on point!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

wearing the Queen’s earrings


----------



## EverSoElusive

CarryOn2020 said:


> Just wondering why William didn’t stand next to QE.  When he walked out, he said something to Kate. Wonder if there was an “H&M” fuss in the hallway.  Perhaps it was due to exhaustion, even Anne seemed a bit tired.  At their age, horseback riding in hot uniforms can  be draining.



While I'm sure that this is NOT the reason and there's probably no rhyme or reason. My head is speculating that the Queen simply wanted to show Nutmeg the real relationship that she (the Queen) has with her other granddaughter-in-law i.e. Kate, who always shows up for her (the Queen) unlike Nutmeg's make-believe story that she (Nutmeg) is close to the Queen because they Zoom to keep in touch


----------



## EverSoElusive

Aww Kate has a boo boo on her thumb (see the bandaid) but she didn't try to call out sick and not show    #imshadingnutmeg


----------



## elvisfan4life

EverSoElusive said:


> While I'm sure that this is NOT the reason and there's probably no rhyme or reason. My head is speculating that the Queen simply wanted to show Nutmeg the real relationship that she (the Queen) has with her other granddaughter-in-law i.e. Kate, who always shows up for her (the Queen) unlike Nutmeg's make-believe story that she (Nutmeg) is close to the Queen because they Zoom to keep in touch



Charles blowing a kiss did the same - perfectly handled by the real royals today and the troublesome two relegated to the lower ranks - loved how Mike Tindall and David Linley watched them ready to sort them out !!!! Sophie too -she didn’t look back at them once and when they appeared in her eyeline her face registered barely concealed contempt and disgust - said it for all of us


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

William and Catherine had by far the loudest cheer of the day - Dipshit got the same as Boris !!!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MiniMabel

Chloe302225 said:


>




I know I'm always saying it in one way or another  but she really is perfection! Yellow is a difficult colour to wear but it really suits her.......as does everything!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>




Anne’s grin says it all !!!!


----------



## Sophisticatted

His face afterward says it all, too.  This situation with his brother is a very difficult one for him.  He’s both angry and sad.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sophisticatted said:


> His face afterward says it all, too.  This situation with his brother is a very difficult one for him.  He’s both angry and sad.


 Both William and Catherine looked solemn and sad at times but I think they were both thinking of the Queen and how sad it is that she couldn’t be there today 

I hope she has a really good rest today gets up tomorrow morning feeling great and thinks I’m off to Epsom!!!! A strained birthday party for a one year old she has only met once would be too much for her


----------



## Lexgal

rose60610 said:


> I'd no idea about lavender being a mourning color. Then I looked it up. I think your observation is right on!  TQ frequently wears bright colors and it surprised me that she was wearing a light color here.  The love of her life wasn't here for her Jubilee so she wore a color to reflect her sorrow and included his memory. You make total 100% sense.  Thanks for bringing it up!


It just popped into my mind when someone mentioned lavender.  That's the kind of detail the Queen would observe . I keep feeling it is so sad that Prince Phillip is not there but I'm guessing he is watching over his beloved.


----------



## youngster

Kate's dress is beautiful and I love that butter yellow color.  Looks gorgeous.  Earrings are fabulous too!


----------



## MooMooVT

elvisfan4life said:


> I think Mike Tindall has done more to make the Royal family seem like us than anyone - and the Queen adores him


I want to be friends with Mike Tindall and Zara! They seem so down-to-earth and good fun compared to much of the RF. Glad to see William enjoying time with them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lexgal said:


> It just popped into my mind when someone mentioned lavender.  That's the kind of detail the Queen would observe . I keep feeling it is so sad that Prince Phillip is not there but I'm guessing he is watching over his beloved.


 He would sort out that pair then they would really have something to moan about


----------



## elvisfan4life

MooMooVT said:


> I want to be friends with Mike Tindall and Zara! They seem so down-to-earth and good fun compared to much of the RF. Glad to see William enjoying time with them.



William often seems awkward and looks like he is trying too hard Mike is helping him a lot in appearing more genuine and less awkward


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate looks regal as usual. But I really liked Bea's outfit.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Kate looks regal as usual. But I really liked Bea's outfit.


She's really blossomed since marriage, her outfits recently have been really lovely.

ETA, I live the Wifey for Lifey on her bag.


----------



## MooMooVT

elvisfan4life said:


> William often seems awkward and looks like he is trying too hard Mike is helping him a lot in appearing more genuine and less awkward


Exactly! Mike is the fun, breath of fresh air that generation needs.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I thought this was lovely.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## LibbyRuth

I think that Kate has put on display the past two days the element of her job that she does the very best - With events like this, she understands that people want to see her, but also understands she is not the featured person on the spotlight.  She does a fantastic job of being there, but being low key enough that the spotlight shines on the higher ranking people that they are all there to support.  Camilla does this well also - I think that's the key (along with her tremendous patience) to her going from being the most hated woman in England to as popular as she is now.


----------



## Sharont2305

LibbyRuth said:


> I think that Kate has put on display the past two days the element of her job that she does the very best - With events like this, she understands that people want to see her, but also understands she is not the featured person on the spotlight.  She does a fantastic job of being there, but being low key enough that the spotlight shines on the higher ranking people that they are all there to support.  Camilla does this well also - I think that's the key (along with her tremendous patience) to her going from being the most hated woman in England to as popular as she is now.


Not just England, the rest of the UK too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

LibbyRuth said:


> I think that Kate has put on display the past two days the element of her job that she does the very best - With events like this, she understands that people want to see her, but also understands she is not the featured person on the spotlight.  She does a fantastic job of being there, but being low key enough that the spotlight shines on the higher ranking people that they are all there to support.  Camilla does this well also - I think that's the key (along with her tremendous patience) to her going from being the most hated woman in England to as popular as she is now.


 Camilla actually advised Catherine on how to handle Wills moods as he is like his father  - she offered the same advice to Dipshit but it was thrown back in her face


----------



## regnews

elvisfan4life said:


> Camilla actually advised Catherine on how to handle Wills moods as he is like his father  - she offered the same advice to Dipshit but it was thrown back in her face



That was tabloids making things up. Kate was already seven years with william before walking down the aisle....


----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


>




I hope this doesn’t sound churlish, bit I am a bit disappointed in Catherine’s dress.  Or really just the color - soooo not a fan of yellow.  I do love the style, though, particularly the twist in the front.  And, C being C, such a flattering cut and impeccable fit.  

As for the other…also her standard - swing and a miss!


----------



## Luvbolide

youngster said:


> I think it'll be fun to watch these girl cousins grow up:  Charlotte, Savannah, Isla, Mia and Lena.  They are all in the same rough age range and could end up being super close. Can't wait for the fashion parade they will put on in 10 or so years too!



Such cute photos of these kids together.  Makes me feel sad and angry that the extreme selfishness and childishness of Ginge and Cringe means that Archie and Lily will never be a part of the group.


----------



## elvisfan4life

regnews said:


> That was tabloids making things up. Kate was already seven years with william before walking down the aisle....


 Yes and they split up in that period - and the senior royals weren’t sure about her suitability - Camilla helped shape her to the consort to be she is today - I don’t read tabloids


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> She's really blossomed since marriage, her outfits recently have been really lovely.
> 
> ETA, I live the Wifey for Lifey on her bag.



Rats - I missed her bag entirely!  Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## regnews

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes and they split up in that period - and the senior royals weren’t sure about her suitability - Camilla helped shape her to the consort to be she is today - I don’t read tabloids



LMAO That whole comment is not true..... But dream on. Anyway moving on....


----------



## elvisfan4life

regnews said:


> LMAO That whole comment is not true..... But dream on.


 And you are a royal insider are you talking of people dreaming  lol


----------



## regnews

elvisfan4life said:


> A whole 12 posts lol and most of them having a go at me - the trolls are here or are you just on your own no friends ???? Lol- blocked now bye dear


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Rats - I missed her bag entirely!  Will keep an eye out for it.


Here you go.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought this was lovely.




What an amazing experience- wonderful that the woman and her daughter shared this memory and photo!


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> What an amazing experience- wonderful that the woman and her daughter shared this memory and photo!


The daughter, India, was a bridesmaid to Charles and Diana. She's a second cousin and goddaughter to the Charles. Her mother, the lady in question here is Lady Pamela Hicks and is a first cousin to the late Prince Philip and former lady-in-waiting to Queen Elizabeth. She's also the daughter of Lord Mountbatten.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417920
> View attachment 5417921



Thank you!!  Looks like it was made to go with her lovely periwinkle dress!


----------



## RAINDANCE

Luvbolide said:


> I hope this doesn’t sound churlish, bit I am a bit disappointed in Catherine’s dress.  Or really just the color - soooo not a fan of yellow.  I do love the style, though, particularly the twist in the front.  And, C being C, such a flattering cut and impeccable fit.
> 
> As for the other…also her standard - swing and a miss!


 I thought Catherine's dress was stunning and would like one myself in every colour EXCEPT yellow ! I hate yellow with a passion


----------



## RAINDANCE

elvisfan4life said:


> William often seems awkward and looks like he is trying too hard Mike is helping him a lot in appearing more genuine and less awkward


How different things can look to each of us 
I see a thoughtful mature man who considers things before he speaks but is serious and focused  about his role and responsibilities. 
I also particularly noticed how at ease and relaxed he looked waiting for the beacon lighting on Thursday , and then he became totally focused on his part in the proceeding. At St Paul's today, he was clearly chatty  happy and relaxed when interacting with the clergy and others on the receiving line on the way in.

It's seems he has exponentially grown in maturity and acceptance of his destiny over the last 3 years  and consequently seems much more at ease than a decade ago.
I think he has the potential to be a great king in due course.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

RAINDANCE said:


> I thought Catherine's dress was stunning and would like one myself in every colour EXCEPT yellow ! I hate yellow with a passion



LOL - I hear you on that!


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> The daughter, India, was a bridesmaid to Charles and Diana. She's a second cousin and goddaughter to the Charles. Her mother, the lady in question here is Lady Pamela Hicks and is a first cousin to the late Prince Philip and former lady-in-waiting to Queen Elizabeth. She's also the daughter of Lord Mountbatten.



Thank you for this!  I recognize the names of Pamela and India Hicks now that you say them, but didn’t know about all of these connections.  

I saw Lord Mountbatten pop up in some of the older balcony pix.  He was an interesting man.

This is probably a silly thing to say, but I still don’t understand the role of a lady-in-waiting…


----------



## DoggieBags

Luvbolide said:


> Thank you for this!  I recognize the names of Pamela and India Hicks now that you say them, but didn’t know about all of these connections.
> 
> I saw Lord Mountbatten pop up in some of the older balcony pix.  He was an interesting man.
> 
> This is probably a silly thing to say, but I still don’t understand the role of a lady-in-waiting…











						What does a lady-in-waiting do? The rules, roles and history of the queen's closest aides
					

As Queen Elizabeth II’s long-serving Lady of the Bedchamber dies at age 90, we take a look at the role the ladies-in-waiting play in the royal household




					www.thenationalnews.com


----------



## Luvbolide

RAINDANCE said:


> How different things can look to each of us
> I see a thoughtful mature man who considers things before he speaks but is serious and focused  about his role and responsibilities.
> I also particularly noticed how at ease and relaxed he looked waiting for the beacon lighting on Thursday , and then he became totally focused on his part in the proceeding. At St Paul's today, he was clearly chatty  happy and relaxed when interacting with the clergy and others on the receiving line on the way in.
> 
> It's seems he has exponentially grown in maturity and acceptance of his destiny over the last 3 years  and consequently seems much more at ease than a decade ago.
> I think he has the potential to be a great king in due course.



I feel exactly the same way - I have been impressed, particularly over the last few weeks how he really seems to be growing into his role.  As Charles is stepping up more, so is William.  Feels almost he has been aware of his future, obviously, but sometimes almost walking through the role.  But in the last few years it seems that he has been taking more things and taking everything more seriously and trying to learn the job.

I had the same thought when he was waiting on the lighting ceremony.  It was almost as if he was the host.

hope this isn’t sacreligious, but sometimes I look at W&C towering over C&C and feel as if the younger two are the more dominant of the couples, if that makes sense.


----------



## Luvbolide

DoggieBags said:


> What does a lady-in-waiting do? The rules, roles and history of the queen's closest aides
> 
> 
> As Queen Elizabeth II’s long-serving Lady of the Bedchamber dies at age 90, we take a look at the role the ladies-in-waiting play in the royal household
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thenationalnews.com



Oh, thank you!  Don’t know why I never think to Google something like that!!


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


>




Princess Charlotte, future member of tPF!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


>




Oh yes, maybe she will design her own bags.  If so, I will happily stand in line for bag #1.


----------



## elvisfan4life

RAINDANCE said:


> I thought Catherine's dress was stunning and would like one myself in every colour EXCEPT yellow ! I hate yellow with a passion



I hate pink with a passion - seeing a wave of every possible shade of pink dresses is like a nightmare


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5417920
> View attachment 5417921



That looks tacky!!!  like Fergie bought it for her


----------



## elvisfan4life

RAINDANCE said:


> How different things can look to each of us
> I see a thoughtful mature man who considers things before he speaks but is serious and focused  about his role and responsibilities.
> I also particularly noticed how at ease and relaxed he looked waiting for the beacon lighting on Thursday , and then he became totally focused on his part in the proceeding. At St Paul's today, he was clearly chatty  happy and relaxed when interacting with the clergy and others on the receiving line on the way in.
> 
> It's seems he has exponentially grown in maturity and acceptance of his destiny over the last 3 years  and consequently seems much more at ease than a decade ago.
> I think he has the potential to be a great king in due course.


 Yes but then he tries to copy Harry - going for a curry and beer with top footballers to talk men’s mental health - and just looks awkward and out of place on his own - he clearly doesn’t drink pints or eat curry - if he had invited Mike to that it would have gone a lot better


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

elvisfan4life said:


> That looks tacky!!!  like Fergie bought it for her



It's not my style, but I think it's a bit of cheeky fun for a young woman dressed very conservatively for the occasion.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Celebrating privately???


----------



## Luvbolide

CarryOn2020 said:


> Celebrating privately???




This guy is such a jerk.  I guess in Scoobie-dope land “celebrating privately as a family” means being locked up alone at Frogmore Cottage since no one else in Harry’s family have bothered to speak to them.  What a farce.

which reminds me - saw a clip of MM and Harry the Dim as they left the church by a back or side door after the Service of Thanksgiving.  The Tindalls and someone else - I think it was Peter Phillips were hanging around by the door chatting but jumped at attention when the other two stepped outside.  Their body language looked exactly if they had been assigned to wrangle the Sussexes as soon as they left the church.  Hysterical and also pathetic.  I am convinced that they really had assigned handlers.

would love to know what they hated more - being kept away from W&C and C&C or being totally ignored by the rest of the family…except the assigned handlers.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

It's starting to look a lot like "privately as a family" is code for "We have no friends (and alienated all other family)".


----------



## RAINDANCE

QueenofWrapDress said:


> It's starting to look a lot like "privately as a family" is code for "We have no friends (and alienated all other family)".


I am sure uncle Andy and aunt Sarah are in Windsor and have a free diary...

Sending myself to the corner now ....


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

RAINDANCE said:


> I am sure uncle Andy and aunt Sarah are in Windsor and have a free diary...
> 
> Sending myself to the corner now ....



I bet even they don't want to involuntarily star in a Netflix series.


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> This guy is such a jerk.  I guess in Scoobie-dope land “celebrating privately as a family” means being locked up alone at Frogmore Cottage since no one else in Harry’s family have bothered to speak to them.  What a farce.
> 
> which reminds me - saw a clip of MM and Harry the Dim as they left the church by a back or side door after the Service of Thanksgiving.  The Tindalls and someone else - I think it was Peter Phillips were hanging around by the door chatting but jumped at attention when the other two stepped outside.  Their body language looked exactly if they had been assigned to wrangle the Sussexes as soon as they left the church.  Hysterical and also pathetic.  I am convinced that they really had assigned handlers.
> 
> would love to know what they hated more - being kept away from W&C and C&C or being totally ignored by the rest of the family…except the assigned handlers.


It wasn't the back or side door, they left from the front, in full view.


----------



## elvisfan4life

RAINDANCE said:


> I am sure uncle Andy and aunt Sarah are in Windsor and have a free diary...
> 
> Sending myself to the corner now ....


 Yup and the two daughters husbands and kids will make up the numbers for the party


----------



## Sharont2305

Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, Prince George and Princess Charlotte arrive in Cardiff. Although Catherine's coat looks orange, it is red, I've just seen the footage on the news.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I really like Kate in ponytails.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Looks like Dad is getting told off by the BeautifulCharlotte. Even George looks a bit unnerved. Love these moments


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

Awwww we want Louis back


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> Just wondering why William didn’t stand next to QE.  When he walked out, he said something to Kate. Wonder if there was an “H&M” fuss in the hallway.  Perhaps it was due to exhaustion, even Anne seemed a bit tired.  At their age, horseback riding in hot uniforms can  be draining.


perhaps the photographer made the decision for purposes of composition of the photo?


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Love it!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CarryOn2020

elvisfan4life said:


> Awwww we want Louis back



George said no.


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


>



she wears it better than the model


----------



## lanasyogamama

elvisfan4life said:


> That looks tacky!!!  like Fergie bought it for her


It’s a little influencer-y.


----------



## regnews




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

Lovely family!


----------



## regnews

returning home. louis jumping in his moms arms


----------



## CarryOn2020

regnews said:


> View attachment 5418360
> 
> 
> returning home. louis jumping in his moms arms



Lovely photo, are we supposed to see this sort of thing? Seems a bit invasive, imo.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> It wasn't the back or side door, they left from the front, in full view.



Oh, I just assumed it wasn’t the main door as I only saw them there in the pic.  I was really mostly surprised to see what looked for all the world as if H&M really we’re being kept away from the others.


----------



## redney

CarryOn2020 said:


> Lovely photo, are we supposed to see this sort of thing? Seems a bit invasive, imo.


Seems like it's a pap or journalist telephoto picture. User name also hints at this.


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Seems like it's a pap or journalist telephoto picture. User name also hints at this.


I've just seen that exact picture on another forum I frequent, with almost the exact words.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Luvbolide said:


> Oh, I just assumed it wasn’t the main door as I only saw them there in the pic.  I was really mostly surprised to see what looked for all the world as if H&M really we’re being kept away from the others.


 Apparently H was asking Zara and Mike where the cars were impatiently and when the crowd booed again used the f word- nice


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## regnews




----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5418390


 Yet the media don’t pick these things up


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5418390



And we learned of this how? Because the charity decided to post an amateur snap on their Instagram.

While elsewhere, I've heard of people rushing in with a whole production team giving those shots to the press before they even returned home.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

George seems unsure of himself next to Charlotte Shane she isnt next in line


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

elvisfan4life said:


> George seems unsure of himself next to Charlotte Shane she isnt next in line



I love Charlotte, but George has plenty of time to grow into his role.


----------



## A1aGypsy

What a weird weird thing this must all be for those kids.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love Charlotte, but George has plenty of time to grow into his role.



TBF they both seemed a bit unsteady which is understandable as this is their first ‘tour’.  Sure, they’ve done walkabouts, this is different.  All things considered, they did very well. Hope they get to attend the concert. My guess is they have some moves ::


----------



## redney

A1aGypsy said:


> What a weird weird thing this must all be for those kids.


They don't really know anything different.


----------



## EverSoElusive

elvisfan4life said:


> George seems unsure of himself next to Charlotte Shane she isnt next in line





QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love Charlotte, but George has plenty of time to grow into his role.




After seeing numerous pictures and videos of George and Charlotte over the years, I personally feel that Charlotte is a natural and very much a people person. If she continues to be this way as she grows older, indeed, she is queen material. 

George generally seems annoyed by the cameras and crowds, a little uninterested, if you will. He's probably a private person in general. I do agree that he has a lot of time to grow into his role. Having parents like William and Kate, he will be prepared.

I think at the end of the day, Charlotte would still be a great asset to the BRF without being the head of state. She would probably support George steadfastly like Anne has supported the Queen though she's never to be queen for being so far down the succession line. One thing that we know about the Cambridge kids is that they are raised well mannered and well rounded but of course Louis will be the little rascal that gives us something to laugh about while Charlotte tries to keep him in line


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## EverSoElusive

Sharont2305 said:


>




It warms my heart to see George would share with Charlotte  No arguing, no pulling, no shoving.


----------



## Sharont2305

They've had a busy day, George and Charlotte are at the concert. The Phillips girls are there too, and the Wessex family. Zara and Mike are there, don't think their girls are.


ETA, OMG, the Queen and Paddington Bear!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> They've had a busy day, George and Charlotte are at the concert. The Phillips girls are there too, and the Wessex family. Zara and Mike are there, don't think their girls are.
> 
> 
> ETA, OMG, the Queen and Paddington Bear!!!


 The Queen  and Paddington was fabulous better than Bond


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> The Queen  and Paddington was fabulous better than Bond


Agree, I didn't think anything would top Bond.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Agree, I didn't think anything would top Bond.


Tapping out “we will rock you “ at the end with their teaspoons is just sublime


----------



## EverSoElusive

Omg Charlotte is simply precious


----------



## EverSoElusive

And there's this where William blew a kiss to Louis


----------



## youngster

Sharont2305 said:


> Agree, I didn't think anything would top Bond.



I've got to go find this and watch!  Thanks for the heads up!
ETA:  That was so fun!  Loved it, loved the shot of the flag waving crowd and the teaspoons at the end was fab!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


>




 congrats and blessings to Pippa.  Baby #3 seems to bring out the best in the Middleton ladies.  She looks marvelous


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




I really like the girlfriend's dress. It's the shade of apricot I always try to wear extremely unsuccessfully because it clashes horribly with my skin.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

The kids, especially Charlotte, looked so tired, I bet they fell asleep in the car on the 10 min journey to KP. It was 10:30 when the concert ended and they were still there. I hope they get a lie in tomorrow unless Louis wakes them up early.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




Love those Cambridge kids!  That look of utter delight on Charlotte’s face!


----------



## purseinsanity

EverSoElusive said:


> After seeing numerous pictures and videos of George and Charlotte over the years, I personally feel that Charlotte is a natural and very much a people person. If she continues to be this way as she grows older, indeed, she is queen material.
> 
> George generally seems annoyed by the cameras and crowds, a little uninterested, if you will. He's probably a private person in general. I do agree that he has a lot of time to grow into his role. Having parents like William and Kate, he will be prepared.
> 
> I think at the end of the day, Charlotte would still be a great asset to the BRF without being the head of state. She would probably support George steadfastly like Anne has supported the Queen though she's never to be queen for being so far down the succession line. One thing that we know about the Cambridge kids is that they are raised well mannered and well rounded but of course Louis will be the little rascal that gives us something to laugh about while Charlotte tries to keep him in line


I hope Louis doesn't turn out to be like Andrew or Haz


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


>




Who is that woman sitting directly behind Prince William?  I'd be so excited, I'd be practically bouncing in my seat, and she looks like she'd rather be home doing her laundry.  She must have a fairly important job or be +1 of someone who has an important job.


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


>




Charlotte is going to have so much fun raiding her Mum's closet over the years.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lulu212121

Chloe302225 said:


>



I was wondering if any of Kate's family would be in attendance for any of these events. They've been a great support to the Royal Family. Kate could not do her job as well as she does without their support. Maybe William, too.


----------



## EverSoElusive

purseinsanity said:


> I hope Louis doesn't turn out to be like Andrew or Haz



That same thought had crossed my mind. Fingers crossed that Louis would do better than the older spares. So far the Cambridges are doing great at raising their kids and staying involved


----------



## Sharont2305

Well, this is truly the icing on top of the Jubilee cake!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> Well, this is truly the icing on top of the Jubilee cake!



Isnt that perfect ? Beautiful so natural Charlotte is like the Queen in so many ways a wee star


----------



## elvisfan4life

What a fab pic


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think Charlotte got messy and had to change into a pink outfit lol kids having fun a joy to see


----------



## wisconsin

purseinsanity said:


> I hope Louis doesn't turn out to be like Andrew or Haz


Not with Kate and William as parents.I doubt it


----------



## EverSoElusive

Why Louis certainly has a beautiful smile and looking very handsome. Charlotte is with her signature hairstyle.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I really like the girlfriend's dress. It's the shade of apricot I always try to wear extremely unsuccessfully because it clashes horribly with my skin.


this dress on Katherine isn't a favorite for me.  can you imagine all the preparation that went into her outfits for all these occasions?  What dress or coat is appropriate?  Which does she like best? What shoes and jewelry?  And of course, the perfect fitting.


----------



## sdkitty

EverSoElusive said:


> Why Louis certainly has a beautiful smile and looking very handsome. Charlotte is with her signature hairstyle.



I love Charlotte and that hairstyle.  Kinda makes me wish she could stay a little girl


----------



## EverSoElusive

In motion and look at Mike having a word with Louis


----------



## elvisfan4life

EverSoElusive said:


> Why Louis certainly has a beautiful smile and looking very handsome. Charlotte is with her signature hairstyle.



He is soooooooo adorable glad he is back today


----------



## EverSoElusive

sdkitty said:


> I love Charlotte and that hairstyle.  Kinda makes me wish she could stay a little girl



I do too. She is a very well behaved real princess, who doesn't need to cosplay


----------



## elvisfan4life

EverSoElusive said:


> In motion and look at Mike having a word with Louis



Such a happy family event no one bringing down the atmosphere phew


----------



## EverSoElusive

elvisfan4life said:


> He is soooooooo adorable glad he is back today



Isn't it nice to see that even Louis, as young as he is, has enough discipline to wake up early and show up to celebrate the Queen


----------



## csshopper

EverSoElusive said:


> Isn't it nice to see that even Louis, as young as he is, has enough discipline to wake up early and show up to celebrate the Queen


He must have been excited when he got to see the video of Gan Gan sharing Tea with Paddington, bet he has a lot of questions for her, and I sense she will be delighted to tell him about it.


----------



## EverSoElusive

csshopper said:


> He must have been excited when he got to see the video of Gan Gan sharing Tea with Paddington, bet he has a lot of questions for her, and I sense she will be delighted to tell him about it.




Maybe the kids were invited to see Paddington at the palace in private without Kate or Zara leaking it    I think you are right, Paddington would be the conversation when Louis is with Gan Gan again.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Mike is a funny man. It's clear that the Cambridges and Tindalls are in each other's lives and close  Maybe Charlotte sends Zara and Mike cards and gifts all the time too. Throw in frequent Zoom calls


----------



## Sophisticatted

Perfectly placed cousins.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sophisticatted

Chloe302225 said:


>




slide 6: Peter seems to be giving Euge a very disapproving stare, and she seems to be feeling it.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

Wow even Edo's son showed up! Very handsome young man too  What's the excuse for the Butties not attending? Although it is better that they don't 

ETA: I meant Nutties but it auto corrected to Butties


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

EverSoElusive said:


> Wow even Edo's son showed up! Very handsome young man too  What's the excuse for the Butties not attending? Although it is better that they don't



I think they didn't want to come at all and only did so because Netflix pushed them to do so and because it would have been another strike against them, a very blatant snub to the 96 year old queen.  They already were heavily criticized for not attending the memorial service for Philip a couple months ago.  They also know they'd likely hear boos and they don't need that from tens of thousands of people who were there to celebrate the monarchy.  It would have ruined the evening for the queen and become a news story all on its own and that kind of publicity they do not need.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

youngster said:


> I think they didn't want to come at all and only did so because Netflix pushed them to do so and because it would have been another strike against them, a very blatant snub to the 96 year old queen.  They already were heavily criticized for not attending the memorial service for Philip a couple months ago.  They also know they'd likely hear boos and they don't need that from tens of thousands of people who were there to celebrate the monarchy.  It would have ruined the evening for the queen and become a news story all on its own and that kind of publicity they do not need.



And don't forget the pre-arrival news drop about how Nutmeg allegedly said that she would not tolerate any negative treatment (eye rolling, put down, etc) or she'd pack up and leave      Maybe that's what they really did!!


----------



## youngster

Louis is such a handsome little boy!


----------



## EverSoElusive

Though Louis seems to like sucking his thumb, he sure has very nice baby teeth


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Queen appears on balcony Sunday

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## EverSoElusive

Clarence House used the picture of Charles and Louis at the pageant. Oooh some American divorcee is about to burn down the house


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Looking at the pics of Charles and Louis, that's what these POSs deprive their children of...because grandpa stopped forking over millions to the financially independent couple. What is wrong with them.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Looking at the pics of Charles and Louis, that's what these POSs deprive their children of...because grandpa stopped forking over millions to the financially independent couple. *What is wrong with them.*


How much time do you have?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## redney

Chloe302225 said:


>



HM + numbers 1, 2, 3, 4, 5.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Aww, George is nearly as tall as The Queen!


----------



## Chloe302225

I legitimately don't think H +M were asked to attend anything after the church service. The careful  choreography to avoid any interaction couldn't really be accomplished with how everyone is seated at both the concert and pageant. Unless they were to be escorted to the seats with maybe Bea or Eug. But even then everyone would be looking to see if the the couples acknowledged each other. William and Kate can't look back and interact with Zara and Mike without it being awkward that they haven't spoken to M+H.


----------



## redney

Chloe302225 said:


> *I legitimately don't think H +M were asked to attend anything after the church service. *


100% agree. This was likely the discussion HM had with Harry (whilst TW was guarded in another room) on their way to the Invictus Games. Told in no uncertain terms "You will be invited to the church service only." And told in no uncertain terms not to disclose the content of the discussion.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate the natural child whisperer.

I am still thinking of her showing up at the children's hospice. What a lovely, lovely gesture that probably meant the world to people sitting at their dying child's bedside.


----------



## EverSoElusive

QueenofWrapDress said:


> *Kate the natural child whisperer.*
> 
> I am still thinking of her showing up at the children's hospice. What a lovely, lovely gesture that probably meant the world to people sitting at their dying child's bedside.



I'd really like to see a 4th Cambridge baby but William has been clear (even in a playful manner) that 3 is enough for him. Kate always seems broody around kids especially babies. Oh one (me) could wish  

Maybe William doesn't want his younger kids to suffer the spare complex.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

EverSoElusive said:


> I'd really like to see a 4th Cambridge baby but William has been clear (even in a playful manner) that 3 is enough for him. Kate always seems broody around kids especially babies. Oh one (me) could wish
> 
> Maybe William doesn't want his younger kids to suffer the spare complex.



That said, Edward as the youngest of four seems pretty well rounded for the most part.


----------



## kkfiregirl

EverSoElusive said:


> Maybe William doesn't want his younger kids to suffer the spare complex.



I don’t think the spare complex happens naturally, I think it happens because of the way people treat the child.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I don't know...I'd love to be a spare. You still have tons of privilege, money and glamour, but half of the responsibilities.


----------



## EverSoElusive

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That said, Edward as the youngest of four seems pretty well rounded for the most part.




Wouldn't hurt that he married the right woman, much like Anne and her husband, Zara and Mike  All have wonderful spouse!


----------



## EverSoElusive

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't know...I'd love to be a spare. You still have tons of privilege, money and glamour, but half of the responsibilities.



Me too! Only Petulant Harry doesn't


----------



## Cosmopolitan

What is the black sphere on the Queen’s hat? (Closeups shown on 3rd and 4th slides below.) A sign of mourning? A “Queen Cam”??? Sorry if I missed discussion of this elsewhere.


----------



## Lounorada

Chloe302225 said:


>





Chloe302225 said:


>





Chloe302225 said:


>



Loved this outfit! Such a beautiful buttercream yellow colour, she wears it so well and it makes her skin glow.





Chloe302225 said:


>



Such a cute video and a really cute outfit on Kate. I love seeing her in casual clothes for a change, she's always so dressed up when we usually see her at events.

I've loved all of Kate's outfits over the last few days, including the blue polka dot one from this morning and the raspberry coloured one from this afternoons pageant. Last night when watching the concert on tv, all I could see when the camera went to her was her gorgeous hair  I would love to know what hair products she uses!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Lounorada said:


> Last night when watching the concert on tv, all I could see when the camera went to her was her gorgeous hair  I would love to know what hair products she uses!



I have read that she reportedly uses Kerastase. If you google it you’ll find lots of hits. I’ve used Kerastase products for years and it’s great stuff. But I’m certainly not getting the fabulous results Kate does.  She’s just got great genes and great hair.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Cosmopolitan said:


> What is the black sphere on the Queen’s hat? (Closeups shown on 3rd and 4th slides below.) A sign of mourning? A “Queen Cam”??? Sorry if I missed discussion of this elsewhere.
> 
> View attachment 5419277




While in reality it looks like an exaggerated hat pin, in my dreams she’s making fun of TW, wearing green better and exaggeratedly “miked up”.  I can just imagine The Queen and Angela Kelly giggling like school girls over this.


----------



## lanasyogamama

There is no product on earth that could transform my fine hair into what Kate has!


----------



## EverSoElusive

lanasyogamama said:


> There is no product on earth that could transform my fine hair into what Kate has!



She does have a hairstylist or two. I'm sure that helps tremendously


----------



## DoggieBags

EverSoElusive said:


> She does have a hairstylist or two. I'm sure that helps tremendously


Having a hair stylist or two hasn’t helped TW. She flies her hair stylist to wherever she is and still ends up with horrible hair at event after event. Kate is really blessed to have all that amazing hair. Hair products and hair stylists can only do so much.


----------



## EverSoElusive

DoggieBags said:


> Having a hair stylist or two hasn’t helped TW. She flies her hair stylist to wherever she is and still ends up with horrible hair at event after event. Kate is really blessed to have all that amazing hair. Hair products and hair stylists can only do so much.




Nutmeg's hairstylist's business name is Highbrow Hippie. Maybe she gives Nutmeg all the hippie and not enough highbrow


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have read that she reportedly uses Kerastase. If you google it you’ll find lots of hits. I’ve used Kerastase products for years and it’s great stuff. But I’m certainly not getting the fabulous results Kate does.  *She’s just got great genes and great hair.*


As well as great hair stylists!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

For anyone else like me wondering about Kate’s earrings on Sunday, this is what katemidleton1 posted on IG:


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love these, they have a cuteness to them.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Louis and his mummy. It's evident that the Cambridges are hands-on parents and are very close to their kids


----------



## EverSoElusive

Charlotte is usually very protective of Louis. For a change, acting like normal siblings, Charlotte was seen pushing Louis' feet off


----------



## EverSoElusive

Here's the very animated Louis


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MooMooVT

EverSoElusive said:


> Louis and his mummy. It's evident that the Cambridges are hands-on parents and are very close to their kids



OMG! I could watch this endlessly. So sweet and pure.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The polka dot dress has an 80s vibe to it. I would never have given it a second thought from the product picture, but I don't hate it on her.


----------



## lulu212121

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The polka dot dress has an 80s vibe to it. I would never have given it a second thought from the product picture, but I don't hate it on her.


That seems to be the era that designer really loves. I think she wore a dress from her on their recent tour. Very Laura Ashley.


----------



## EverSoElusive

I need a lip reader! What did Louis say in this video?


----------



## EverSoElusive

Even young Louis knows the words to God Save The Queen   How cute!


----------



## Jayne1

Did anyone see the video of Louis being a bit of a brat and very difficult while sitting with mummy?

I think we've all been there - when our child is acting up and bored, but she had to keep a smile on her face, which she did very well, when she tried to keep his hands from kinda hitting her.

I guess there is no such thing as a time out when the cameras are on you and it's a royal occasion, but I really felt for Kate.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I did, it was on Instagram. He tried to hit her face and thumbed his nose at her. I thought it was borderline "WTF kid?", but also...he had been to multiple occasions over the days, for the first time and he's only four.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Funnily enough in the home video films just released the queen is seen being a normal hands on mum too - we see her legs and her knees as she battles Charles and Anne being unruly and one of them whacks her in the face with a toy while she and Phillip just laugh


----------



## elvisfan4life

some reporter has complained that Meghan would have been slaughtered by the media if Archie had played up like that she is deranged 









						Furious Dr Shola erupts after Prince Louis 'smacks Kate'
					

DR SHOLA MOS-SHOGBAMIMU has launched an attack after lashing out at footage of Prince Louis appearing to "smack Kate" during the Platinum Jubilee celebrations.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Is that the lawyer who usually yells trying to make her points?


----------



## EverSoElusive

Louis' neener on live TV    He is quite the character. Apparently he pulled Mia's hair too.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Proof that the Cambridges and Tindalls are close, not just the adults but the kids too. Cambridge kids must hang out a lot with Tindall kids


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Love Louis !!!!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sharont2305 said:


>




Love the humor  
They get it, they have the proper perspective paired with a sense of humor and they play the long game.  Well done, BRF, well done.


----------



## CarryOn2020

See, growing up is a process, not an event.  Let the little ones grow, they will be fine.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Love this. William watches what just happened. Subtle, but he noticed.


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Love this. William watches what just happened. Subtle, but he noticed.



Probably thinking "that's my girl" 
So sweet.


----------



## lanasyogamama

And they couldn’t just shove food at Louis to keep him occupied! That’s what I would do.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lanasyogamama said:


> And they couldn’t just shove food at Louis to keep him occupied! That’s what I would do.


 Mike and Zara shoved sweets at their girls all day - Mike kept scoffing them too - I think Charlotte has the same goodie bag


----------



## lanasyogamama

elvisfan4life said:


> Mike and Zara shoved sweets at their girls all day - Mike kept scoffing them too - I think Charlotte has the same goodie bag


Oh ok! I didn’t know if that would be allowed.


----------



## Blue Irina

EverSoElusive said:


> Louis' neener on live TV    He is quite the character. Apparently he pulled Mia's hair too.




This is poor parenting. And if that was Meghan with Archie it would end up on the front page of every tabloid and you would drag her for life. FOR LIFE!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Blue Irina said:


> This is poor parenting. And if that was Meghan with Archie it would end up on the front page of every tabloid and you would drag her for life. FOR LIFE!



Don’t know if you have children, this how tired 4 year olds behave.  Kate did all the right things to try to settle him, so kudos to her.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

CarryOn2020 said:


> Don’t know if you have children, this how tired 4 year olds behave.  Kate did all the right things to try to settle him, so kudos to her.


To piggyback off of this. This child is 4, which means half his life was spent in lockdown. This was probably the most stimulation he's ever had. All things considered he did quite well. IMO


----------



## Rouge H

I admire Kate and all that she’s devoted to her life as a royal, a mother and wife. I’m my book, she’s a saint❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## youngster

Blue Irina said:


> This is poor parenting. And if that was Meghan with Archie it would end up on the front page of every tabloid and you would drag her for life. FOR LIFE!



No, not me, I have children so I've been there. I know it's not possible to control a 4 year old for hours in a sit-down/pay-attention situation, after a long day of other events, and I'd extend Harry and Meghan the same courtesy. 

It's actually an example of good parenting, in that Kate did not over-react, she just dealt with it calmly as best she could given the setting because what he did is not unusual or horrible, just normal 4 year old behavior.  Usually, you'd pick the child up and remove them from the situation, maybe let them run around a bit in circles in a foyer or a hallway, until they burn off the energy and then go back to your seat, but she didn't have that option.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh ok! I didn’t know if that would be allowed.


 If you look the girls all have a pink gift bag with sweets and drinks in - I’m amazed they didn’t need to keep popping to the loo


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Blue Irina said:


> This is poor parenting. And if that was Meghan with Archie it would end up on the front page of every tabloid and you would drag her for life. FOR LIFE!



You seem a little agitated.

I feel she handled it well seeing all eyes were on them, and most people here understand you can't reason with an overstimulated 4yo. Kate did not dig her fingernails into her baby's chest when he didn't react in front of the cameras like she wanted to.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




The picture of Kate and the kids is iconic. The picture of The Queen and George...I've never seen it before but I see Spencer in him here.


----------



## elvisfan4life

hollieplus2 said:


> To piggyback off of this. This child is 4, which means half his life was spent in lockdown. This was probably the most stimulation he's ever had. All things considered he did quite well. IMO


 Given what Harry was like maybe that’s why H&M don’t let Archie out in public


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The picture of Kate and the kids is iconic. The picture of The Queen and George...I've never seen it before but I see Spencer in him here.



I’m seeing Mike Middleton:


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I think Louis is his mini-me!


----------



## Sharont2305

hollieplus2 said:


> To piggyback off of this. This child is 4, which means half his life was spent in lockdown. This was probably the most stimulation he's ever had. All things considered he did quite well. IMO


That is a very good point actually. Well said.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Chloe302225 said:


>



Fabulous love it - so will William


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## rose60610

Kate and William looked stellar throughout. Louis did prove to be a handful at times, some unfortunate shenanigans, but yes, he's 4 and it was a   l o n g   weekend.  I have to give Kate MUCH credit because if she pinched or snapped at him it'd have made headlines like "Abusive parent!" or some such thing.  When your every move is recorded you'll always have people second guessing you. I think most parents the world over could empathize with those difficult behavioral moments.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Thank you for the GreatBritishMemes site - wonderful way to relax and laugh!


----------



## EverSoElusive

CarryOn2020 said:


> See, growing up is a process, not an event.  Let the little ones grow, they will be fine.




Remember when Charlotte threw a fit on the tarmac, complete with feet stomping? She's grown so much. See your post below which I quoted to reply too 





CarryOn2020 said:


> Love this. William watches what just happened. Subtle, but he noticed.




As mentioned in another one of my comments, Charlotte's a natural  She's mature (for her age), well-behaved (so far from what I could see) and graceful. She seems like her brothers' keeper too. Among all the little royal kids, she's my absolute favorite. 

When she was a toddler, I was always amazed whenever I saw her waving to the crowds and cameras, without getting prompted. She's too cute. And as she got older, we got to see her trying to mirror Kate and the Queen i.e. when to curtsey, when to wave, what to do with her hands while standing and talking to someone etc.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



Her face here reminds me of Lynda Carter, aka Wonder Woman


----------



## LizzieBennett

CarryOn2020 said:


> Don’t know if you have children, this how tired 4 year olds behave.  Kate did all the right things to try to settle him, so kudos to her.


I thought Louis did very well.   He's four and had to sit still for about three hours, in front of tv cameras. That would be hard for any of us to do I think.    The Duchess of Cambridge handled the situation very well, I thought.


----------



## redney

It's clear Kate & William are hands-on parents. Sure, they employ nannies as they are often out on engagements without the children, but the way Louis, Charlotte, and George interact with them shows the children are very comfortable around their parents.


----------



## sdkitty

Lounorada said:


> Loved this outfit! Such a beautiful buttercream yellow colour, she wears it so well and it makes her skin glow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a cute video and a really cute outfit on Kate. I love seeing her in casual clothes for a change, she's always so dressed up when we usually see her at events.
> 
> I've loved all of Kate's outfits over the last few days, including the blue polka dot one from this morning and the raspberry coloured one from this afternoons pageant. Last night when watching the concert on tv, all I could see when the camera went to her was her gorgeous hair  I would love to know what hair products she uses!


she has beautiful hair and I'm sure she has plenty of help with it too


----------



## EverSoElusive

Blue Irina said:


> This is poor parenting. And if that was Meghan with Archie it would end up on the front page of every tabloid and you would drag her for life. FOR LIFE!



Meghan, is that you?     

Look, if Archie did the same thing I'd have made the same comments or observations. The only negative comment I'd make about Nutmeg in the same situation is if she were to OVERreact and make a huge scene, which she's highly capable of. 

Frankly, she's in the tabloids because she has her people leak sh#t all the time and she gets dragged because of her own devious behaviors. And if you haven't looked at the social medias, there have been plenty negative comments made by others about Louis misbehaving at the Jubilee celebration.


----------



## Sharont2305

purseinsanity said:


> Her face here reminds me of Lynda Carter, aka Wonder Woman


Funny you should say that, I thought the same a while back.


----------



## Annawakes

There is a preponderance of evidence that shows Kate is a good, patient, and gentle mother.  Countless photos of her interacting with (sometimes unruly) kids.

In contrast, a photo of M and Archie where Archie is acting up?  Of course it would be perceived as if M is not a great parent.  *We don’t know otherwise.*


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

> What a fantastic weekend of celebrations. Seeing people across the nation coming together with family, friends and loved ones has been extremely special.
> 
> Thank you to everyone who turned out to show their gratitude to The Queen and her inspiring 70 years of leadership. From the crowds on the Mall to communities hosting street parties up and down the country, we hope you had a weekend to remember.
> 
> We all had an incredible time, especially Louis…
> 
> W & C



I love these people.

ETA: it doesn't show in the quote, but in the original comment they put a pair of goggly eyes behind the Louis comment.


----------



## youngster

CarryOn2020 said:


> Thank you for the GreatBritishMemes site - wonderful way to relax and laugh!
> 
> View attachment 5419850



I have to laugh at these both but the one with Kate and Louis really hits home.  My own kids used to do that to me every now and again, at that same age, when they didn't want to hear what I was telling them.  Like all parents, I also got smacked at various times by knees, feet, hands and arms by active children in the process of being active. Learned very, very early on with my first to never to wear dangly earrings, unless you want that grabbed and yanked.  Ouch.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> And they couldn’t just shove food at Louis to keep him occupied! That’s what I would do.


I would carry food just for occasions like that - and a book or toy, but I guess that is disrespectful at such a time! lol


CarryOn2020 said:


> Don’t know if you have children, this how tired 4 year olds behave.  Kate did all the right things to try to settle him, so kudos to her.


Agree - Kate kept a smile on a face with a calm demeanour.  The cameras were on her.  I was so uncomfortable watching that clip because I know how hard it is to handle a cranky, bored, tired 4 year old and she had to keep him there. No picking him up and letting him have his nap or a snack.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Jayne1 said:


> I would carry food just for occasions like that - and a book or toy, but I guess that is disrespectful at such a time! lol
> 
> Agree - Kate kept a smile on a face with a calm demeanour.  The cameras were on her.  I was so uncomfortable watching that clip because I know how hard it is to handle a cranky, bored, tired 4 year old and she had to keep him there. No picking him up and letting him have his nap or a snack.




If I was in Kate's position, I'd have been a bad royal because I'd instinctively pick up the child up and walk to a different area, abandoning my front row seat  Luckily I'm not a royal nor do I have any kids  

I have respect for parents. It's not easy being at good parent


----------



## EverSoElusive

L.O.V.E


----------



## EverSoElusive

Just saw this online


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is so sweet


----------



## csshopper

CarryOn2020 said:


> Don’t know if you have children, this how tired 4 year olds behave.  Kate did all the right things to try to settle him, so kudos to her.


Don’t know if this has been shared elsewhere, these threads are moving fast, but the Cambridge Nanny, Maria, was  seated in an aisle seat a few rows behind them in the Royal Box (picture is posted in the article) as back up if needed. Kate obviously felt comfortable dealing with Louis herself, recognizing I think that they were asking a lot from a 4 year old. I noticed his antics seemed confined within family he knew, didn’t see him tormenting Boris, for example.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Was this the actual music on scene? Louis can't decide if he's a biker or rockstar


----------



## regnews

(2) abby op Twitter: "Kate comforting Mia❤ https://t.co/6SB3nNYi0O" / Twitter


----------



## elvisfan4life

youngster said:


> I have to laugh at these both but the one with Kate and Louis really hits home.  My own kids used to do that to me every now and again, at that same age, when they didn't want to hear what I was telling them.  Like all parents, I also got smacked at various times by knees, feet, hands and arms by active children in the process of being active. Learned very, very early on with my first to never to wear dangly earrings, unless you want that grabbed and yanked.  Ouch.


Princess Anne did the same to the Queen


----------



## elvisfan4life

csshopper said:


> Don’t know if this has been shared elsewhere, these threads are moving fast, but the Cambridge Nanny, Maria, was  seated in an aisle seat a few rows behind them in the Royal Box (picture is posted in the article) as back up if needed. Kate obviously felt comfortable dealing with Louis herself, recognizing I think that they were asking a lot from a 4 year old. I noticed his antics seemed confined within family he knew, didn’t see him tormenting Boris, for example.


Shame about the last bit


----------



## elvisfan4life

EverSoElusive said:


> Was this the actual music on scene? Louis can't decide if he's a biker or rockstar



He wants to be a drummer


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>




Seeing cute little Louis so relaxed and happily hanging with his grandpa makes me sad for the Sussex kids, who will never be able to spend so much quality time either set of grandparents.
(Yes, I know - paternal grandpa and step-grandma.)


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

regnews said:


> (2) abby op Twitter: "Kate comforting Mia❤ https://t.co/6SB3nNYi0O" / Twitter



Aw, that is really sweet. You can tell these people are a family and spend time with each other, otherwise the child wouldn't have snuggled up on Kate like this.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Wonder if Katherine asked Paddington to visit the Queen ?


----------



## elvisfan4life

She was dancing with him at a train station as I recall


----------



## elvisfan4life

2017 when pregnant


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## DeMonica

EverSoElusive said:


> Was this the actual music on scene? Louis can't decide if he's a biker or rockstar



Bicycle Race by Queen.


----------



## DeMonica

Chloe302225 said:


>



Watching this and how calmly and gently they took care of those visibly tired and bored children, and kept on smiling and interacting with people as representatives of the Queen throughout this eventful Jubilee long weekend, I just thought that when the pageantry would be over they would really deserve some rest and huge glass of whatever favourite drinks they have. Well done!


----------



## DR2014

QueenofWrapDress said:


>



This!!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Aw, that is really sweet. You can tell these people are a family and spend time with each other, otherwise the child wouldn't have snuggled up on Kate like this.



I'm surprised Kate didn't shush Mia


----------



## EverSoElusive

I love seeing Louis in motion. He had no chill  Louis already jumped off headed Charles' way before Will could get an OK. Charles gladly picked him up and rocked him around.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

All of Kate’s jubilee outfits


----------



## EverSoElusive

Charlotte is certainly going to keep Louis in line whenever Kate and the nanny aren't around


----------



## EverSoElusive

I can see Louis being this boy


----------



## chaneljewel

Four year olds are four year olds…good at times, short attention span, and unpredictably horrible at other times!!!   Louis is a typical four year old child.  The only difference is that Louis is in the media acting good/bad so easily shown to the world!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

EverSoElusive said:


> Charlotte is certainly going to keep Louis in line whenever Kate and the nanny aren't around



Charlotte keeps George in line too Kate and William have always said Louis is the lively child and we got to see it - he is fabulous


----------



## elvisfan4life

chaneljewel said:


> Four year olds are four year olds…good at times, short attention span, and unpredictably horrible at other times!!!   Louis is a typical four year old child.  The only difference is that Louis is in the media acting good/bad so easily shown to the world!!!




He only just turned 4 he isn’t much more than 3 -I wish people would just drop it now all this unnecessary debate comparison and criticism of every action by him and his mother ( or primary female caregiver - who the hell even says that ?????)  

 I for one am delighted William and Catherine decided to bring him to the two events and let the world see more of him and just let him be himself

 Louis ( and his family interactions good and naughty ) brought a smile to many of us who have had and still are having a dreadful time with covid ( no it’s not gone it’s not over ) war in Europe, shortages of essential fuels and foodstuffs  and a cost of living crisis - the Jubilee is over and it’s back to the sad sad world we live in let’s not spoil it anymore


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


> All of Kate’s jubilee outfits




I'm partial to the Stella McCartney and even that polka dot dress that would look horrid on everyone else.


----------



## LizzieBennett

EverSoElusive said:


> I love seeing Louis in motion. He had no chill  Louis already jumped off headed Charles' way before Will could get an OK. Charles gladly picked him up and rocked him around.



I loved seeing the interaction between Prince Louis and Prince Charles.   They obviously have a close relationship.


----------



## duna

Cosmopolitan said:


> All of Kate’s jubilee outfits




My favourites are the Trooping the Colour outfit and the yellow one for the Service at St Paul's.


----------



## CarryOn2020

duna said:


> My favourites are the Trooping the Colour outfit and the yellow one for the Service at St Paul's.



All are perfect, but the “baking at home in gingham and jeans” is exceptional.    Such a happy, friendly, easy-going look.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LizzieBennett said:


> I loved seeing the interaction between Prince Louis and Prince Charles.   They obviously have a close relationship.



I really do believe they have close family ties that also go beyond just the nuclear royal family. Remember that sweet message King and Queen of Spain sent when Philip died (speaking of Philip, welling up Charles? Some people said he should have shown more composure, I thought it was touching)?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mike says Louis and all his kids had a great time on his podcast 









						Mike Tindall opens up about Prince Louis’ antics during Jubilee and reveals it was ‘tough’
					

Mike Tindall shares behind-the-scenes details from the Queen's Jubilee celebrations and says Prince Louis 'was just wanting to have fun'




					www.hellomagazine.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

I’d love to see anyone argue with Big Mike face to face lol


----------



## elvisfan4life

And more of kids being kids 








						Prince Louis caught bickering with cousins over sweets in hilarious pageant moment
					

The youngest son of Prince William and Kate Middleton went viral for his jubilee antics




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> All are perfect, but the “baking at home in gingham and jeans” is exceptional.    Such a happy, friendly, easy-going look.


I need Old Navy or someone to knock of that pink blouse!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lanasyogamama said:


> I need Old Navy or someone to knock of that pink blouse!



me too Primark over here lol


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Watch the Zara blazer sell out again


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

As a huge introvert I'd have needed a week of vacation to get back from that Jubilee, I'm already drained after 12 hours around tons of people. But apparently, Kate's energy level is better than mine.

Do we know when The Queen makes the trip to Balmoral?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

elvisfan4life said:


> Watch the Zara blazer sell out again



I found the white eyelet dress Sophie wore to one of the functions at Zara and I'm seriously tempted.


----------



## elvisfan4life

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I found the white eyelet dress Sophie wore to one of the functions at Zara and I'm seriously tempted.


 Go for it I miss shopping in my local Zara


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

QueenofWrapDress said:


> As a huge introvert I'd have needed a week of vacation to get back from that Jubilee, I'm already drained after 12 hours around tons of people. But apparently, Kate's energy level is better than mine.
> 
> Do we know when The Queen makes the trip to Balmoral?


 Pre covid and Philips death it used to be mid July to Oct but though I suspect she will take longer time outs now Balmoral was her outdoor sanctuary - long walks with the dogs , hunting shooting parties etc her mobility issues will prevent her from doing a lot of what she loved up there


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I found the white eyelet dress Sophie wore to one of the functions at Zara and I'm seriously tempted.


Do it!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> As a huge introvert I'd have needed a week of vacation to get back from that Jubilee, I'm already drained after 12 hours around tons of people. But apparently, Kate's energy level is better than mine.
> 
> Do we know when The Queen makes the trip to Balmoral?



They have all been out and about
 Anne, Charles and William all had public engagements yesterday. Kate held three meetings and Sophie and Edward have started their tour of Gibraltar on behalf of HM.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Yet the sugars still try to call them work shy!


----------



## redney

Kate looks so refreshed!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> Do it!



It's this one, but then it also comes in a saffron colour.


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> It's this one, but then it also comes in a saffron colour.
> 
> View attachment 5421401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421402


That’s really pretty.  Are you thinking white or saffron?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> That’s really pretty.  Are you thinking white or saffron?



The white is probably more versatile, but I happen to like and look good in orange.


----------



## Annawakes

I can’t resist….Kate orchestrated the donation of over 10,000 new baby items back in 2020.  Whereas the other brought one bag of used baby clothes she no longer needed.


----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> It's this one, but then it also comes in a saffron colour.
> 
> View attachment 5421401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421402




This is lovely, and Sophie looked very nice in it.  Who is it by?


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

MiniMabel said:


> This is lovely, and Sophie looked very nice in it.  Who is it by?



Zara of all places! 100% cotton.


----------



## RAINDANCE

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The white is probably more versatile, but I happen to like and look good in orange.


The white will be good for a few years as summer whites never go out if fashion. The orange may date more quickly though its fun and summery. 
Get both !
I looked up Zara's cream broderie zimmerman dress and it's from 2019 and out of my price range.


----------



## chowlover2

QueenofWrapDress said:


> It's this one, but then it also comes in a saffron colour.
> 
> View attachment 5421401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421402


Buy them both! You deserve it!


----------



## EverSoElusive

We've seen a lot of Louis from this day but this video started with a bit of Louis then graduated to George and Charlotte  I love seeing their relationship.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Wait for Charlotte    Future Princess Royal.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Louis is not the only one with moves. Charlotte does too


----------



## EverSoElusive

Kate, everyone! Let's spy if she's got hidden mic like her BIL and SIL


----------



## Sharont2305

Well done William.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Sharont2305 said:


> Well done William.
> View attachment 5421835
> View attachment 5421836
> View attachment 5421837



Why Matthew Gardner's BIL is handsome  

On the other hand, kudos to William for being out in the field without any fanfare   I'm sure this was not a royal engagement therefore there weren't handshaking, conversations and photos.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## carmen56

EverSoElusive said:


> Why Matthew Gardner's BIL is handsome
> 
> On the other hand, kudos to William for being out in the field without any fanfare   I'm sure this was not a royal engagement therefore there weren't handshaking, conversations and photos.



And all without a ton of security that I can see!


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## EverSoElusive

carmen56 said:


> And all without a ton of security that I can see!



May I just add that, the general public typically only show up and trying to meet and greet as well as take pictures of Kate and William (and the other BRF members) during scheduled/royal engagements. These are the instances where they have a small (or maybe big) security team with them. 

Thus far, I've never really seen pictures of them getting hounded on regular days (i.e. shopping, school and the likes) and people seem to just leave them alone. I'm sure they probably have at least one security detail given their position in the BRF but nothing excessive.

If the Brits respect William and Kate's privacy enough on non-scheduled/royal engagement days by not approaching them and also literally staying in line without being unruly to meet them on engagement days, why does Harry & Co. require so much security? We've had proofs that barely anyone showed up for them at the Invictus Games and the street that they were driving down heading to St. Paul. Who's going to hound them? Who really cares about their physical presence at this point?

To end this comment on a more positive note, it's refreshing to see the future king volunteering and doing his part


----------



## TC1

William in line to the throne doesn't need as much security as his brother??   and was doing charity work without attention seeking, professional photographers, PR, mics and a full camera crew? These two really are the polar opposite aren't they.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love that she wears clothes that aren’t thousands of dollars, yet fit like a glove and look high end on her, unlike you know who, who achieves the exact opposite.


----------



## Sharont2305

More photos of William


----------



## CarryOn2020

The boss with his cousin Lena



			https://media1.popsugar-assets.com/files/thumbor/BPbHOkBHEHIc7yMZCr-pjslQJ6s/fit-in/1024x1024/filters:format_auto-!!-:strip_icc-!!-:watermark-!popsugar-watermark.png,-5,-5,0!-/2022/06/02/725/n/1922398/8e7077622f58d4e3_BGUS_2396235_003/i/prince-harry-meghan-markle-queens-jubilee-2022.jpg


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> The boss with his cousin Lena
> 
> 
> 
> https://media1.popsugar-assets.com/files/thumbor/BPbHOkBHEHIc7yMZCr-pjslQJ6s/fit-in/1024x1024/filters:format_auto-!!-:strip_icc-!!-:watermark-!popsugar-watermark.png,-5,-5,0!-/2022/06/02/725/n/1922398/8e7077622f58d4e3_BGUS_2396235_003/i/prince-harry-meghan-markle-queens-jubilee-2022.jpg



I was fully expecting to see Charlotte


----------



## EverSoElusive

Ok I take it back. Some people approached William


----------



## EverSoElusive

I love hearing Kate speak  She always speaks of her children with such fondness.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Oooooh my, this is precious.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That is seriously cute.

So my verdict on the Sophie dress: it is very nicely made for a Zara dress...100% cotton, fully lined minus the sleeves, a zipper in the side seam. It runs true to size leaning on big. The orange turned out to be an in your face neon, so back it goes  The white one I am very tempted to keep, but in my opinion it is no height of summer dress because the two layers of fabric make it a little warm for really hot temperatures..


----------



## LittleStar88

Can we talk about this cuteness? Hi Diana!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Uh oh. I'll admit, I'm slightly jealous, I want several homebases too


----------



## Sophisticatted

Wow!  I bet the new press secretary inspires TW’s jealousy.  

Sounds like they are expecting a change of titles soon.


----------



## mikimoto007

I think they reported that William would move into Windsor Castle in time, as Charles doesn't expect to use it as much as the queen does.

I guess I don't really understand why three home bases are needed. Will this be used as their usual home, KP if needed to stay in London overnight and Anmer for holidays? How far apart are they all?


----------



## Vintage Leather

mikimoto007 said:


> I think they reported that William would move into Windsor Castle in time, as Charles doesn't expect to use it as much as the queen does.
> 
> I guess I don't really understand why three home bases are needed. Will this be used as their usual home, KP if needed to stay in London overnight and Anmer for holidays? How far apart are they all?


Amner Hall is in Norfolk, roughly 2.5 hrs from London 

Windsor is 22 miles from London, about a half hour to an hour away depending on traffic.


----------



## DeMonica

EverSoElusive said:


> May I just add that, the general public typically only show up and trying to meet and greet as well as take pictures of Kate and William (and the other BRF members) during scheduled/royal engagements. These are the instances where they have a small (or maybe big) security team with them.
> 
> Thus far, I've never really seen pictures of them getting hounded on regular days (i.e. shopping, school and the likes) and people seem to just leave them alone. I'm sure they probably have at least one security detail given their position in the BRF but nothing excessive.
> 
> If the Brits respect William and Kate's privacy enough on non-scheduled/royal engagement days by not approaching them and also literally staying in line without being unruly to meet them on engagement days, why does Harry & Co. require so much security? We've had proofs that barely anyone showed up for them at the Invictus Games and the street that they were driving down heading to St. Paul. Who's going to hound them? Who really cares about their physical presence at this point?
> 
> To end this comment on a more positive note, it's refreshing to see the future king volunteering and doing his part


William doesn't speak about his country and family as Harry did but I'm still convinced that his security issues are blown out of proportion.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mikimoto007 said:


> I guess I don't really understand why three home bases are needed. Will this be used as their usual home, KP if needed to stay in London overnight and Anmer for holidays? How far apart are they all?



Nobody needs three homes, just as nobody needs a whole collection of expensive designer handbags. But some people can throw more money at stuff than others.

ETA: I think Windsor and London are about 45 mins away from each other. Anmer Hall is on the Sandringham estate, so about 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## Sophisticatted

My guess (pure speculation): Anmer is their country/family home, KP is their city home and current main office space, and Windsor will be their new “work live space” as they transition into different and more work intensive roles.


----------



## mikimoto007

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Nobody needs three homes, just as nobody needs a whole collection of expensive designer handbags. But some people can throw more money at stuff than others.
> 
> ETA: I think Windsor and London are about 45 mins away from each other. Anmer Hall is on the Sandringham estate, so about 2 1/2 hours.



Thank you - so Windsor to London is doable as a day trip on a fairly frequent basis.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do the kids go to school near Kensington or Windsor?


----------



## Sophisticatted

I believe the rumor is they’ve been looking at schools near Windsor.  Currently go to school near Kensington.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The press for several months has been discussing this expected move by the Cambridges to Windsor. According to the speculation, several different properties on the Windsor grounds were under consideration for their new home. In addition to being near the Queen at Windsor in preparation to step up their royal duties, they also would be closer to Kate’s parents. Kate has been seen touring potential new schools in Windsor and George reportedly had a “trial day” at one school to see how it went.


----------



## rose60610

Does TQ pull the strings as far as who is offered various houses?  IDK how it all works. Had the Harkles learned to shut up and do their light duties in pampered surroundings then maybe they would have been offered other homes. And they wouldn't have needed to worry about security! I think it's great W & K have more than one house. Why not?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I think now that all three kids are school age they want to give them a more suburban upbringing in Windsor, away from the hustle and bustle and media glare of London. I’ve read that Will and Kate consider Anmer Hall up in Norfolk their “happy place” and they really love it. But it is far away and the Queen reportedly was nervous about those family helicopter rides when they had public engagements in London. Supposedly they want to hold onto Anmer to return to in later years once the kids are out of school.


----------



## CarryOn2020

rose60610 said:


> Does TQ pull the strings as far as who is offered various houses?  IDK how it all works. Had the Harkles learned to shut up and do their light duties in pampered surroundings then maybe they would have been offered other homes. And they wouldn't have needed to worry about security! I think it's great W & K have more than one house. Why not?



Remember this - they wanted Windsor  
_A recently resurfaced report from the Sunday Times is shedding some light into Prince Harry and Meghan Markle’s living situation in England. As most ~royal watchers~ know, the duke and duchess were living in a two-bedroom cottage at Kensington Palace and understandably wanted somewhere bigger to raise a family after their wedding. According to The Times, the couple had their hearts set on Windsor Castle and “asked the Queen if living quarters could be made available after their marriage.”








						Harry and Meghan Wanted to Move to Windsor Castle With the Queen and Were Denied
					

The Sussexes wanted to move to Windsor Castle after getting married and were denied by the Queen.




					sports.yahoo.com
				



_


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> Remember this - they wanted Windsor
> _A recently resurfaced report from the Sunday Times is shedding some light into Prince Harry and Meghan Markle’s living situation in England. As most ~royal watchers~ know, the duke and duchess were living in a two-bedroom cottage at Kensington Palace and understandably wanted somewhere bigger to raise a family after their wedding. According to The Times, the couple had their hearts set on Windsor Castle and “asked the Queen if living quarters could be made available after their marriage.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry and Meghan Wanted to Move to Windsor Castle With the Queen and Were Denied
> 
> 
> The Sussexes wanted to move to Windsor Castle after getting married and were denied by the Queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sports.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Shameless.


----------



## Sharont2305

mikimoto007 said:


> Thank you - so Windsor to London is doable as a day trip on a fairly frequent basis.


Definitely doable. A friend of mine lives in Windsor and commutes into London two or three times a week by train.
Plus, for the Cambridges, like someone else has said, the Middleton are 45 mins from Windsor.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I have read that when the Cambridges are based in Windsor, their commute into London would be only about 25 minutes with a police escort.


----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


> I have read that when the Cambridges are based in Windsor, their commute into London would be only about 25 minutes with a police escort.


True, but I don't think they use a police escort as in stopping all other traffic every time they go out. I've seen Catherine stuck in traffic like the rest of us (in photos mean)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here is an excerpt from The Sunday Times story today about their move to Windsor. Eventually they are expected to move into Windsor Castle itself:



> The Cambridges will move to a house on the Queen’s Windsor estate this summer. In time, it is understood, they will move into “the big house”, because the Prince of Wales does not plan to spend as much time at Windsor Castle when he is king as the Queen does now.
> 
> As well as bringing the children nearer their maternal grandparents, the Middletons, who live in Bucklebury, a 45-minute drive away, the move to Windsor will give the Cambridges a new lifestyle and family dynamic. They are looking forward to the freedom the vast, secure Windsor estate will provide.
> 
> “The reality is they are quite confined in what they can do in London,” a friend said. “The kids can’t go into the park and kick a football with friends. Their plan is to be there for the next ten to 15 years and then move to Anmer, which is so special to them.”


----------



## Sophisticatted

Cosmopolitan said:


> Here is an excerpt from The Sunday Times story today about their move to Windsor. Eventually they are expected to move into Windsor Castle itself:



Finding *freedom *AND *security.  *Hmm…


----------



## EverSoElusive

Relationship goals


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mikimoto007 said:


> Thank you - so Windsor to London is doable as a day trip on a fairly frequent basis.



It's about my commute. I am happy I only have to do it occasionally, but I totally could do it daily if I had to.


----------



## duna

QueenofWrapDress said:


> It's about my commute. I am happy I only have to do it occasionally, but I totally could do it daily if I had to.



In the UK, and not only, many people commute from bigger distances than London /Windsor. Where my mother and grandparents lived in West Sussex loads  of people commuted every day to London which is about 50 miles away, roughly 1 hour train journey.


----------



## CarryOn2020

The actual recipe:









						Happy St George's Day - Chef Darren McGrady | The Royal Chef
					

Today is St Georges Day in England. St George has been the patron saint since his death in AD 303. According to legend, he was a soldier in the Roman army who killed a dragon and saved a princess. From the 15th century, St George’s Day used to be a national holiday in England, and…




					theroyalchef.com
				




‘Here is a video of McGrady making the dish:








						The Royal Chef Showed Us How Queen Elizabeth Picks Her Own Berries To Make This Dessert
					

Classic Liz!




					www.delish.com


----------



## CarryOn2020

Order of the Garter info:
_The order was established to commemorate an incident in which Edward was dancing when one of his partner’s blue garters dropped to the floor. As bystanders snickered, Edward gallantly picked up the garter and put it on his own leg, admonishing the courtiers in French with the phrase that remains the order’s motto, “Honi soit qui mal y pense” (“Shame to him who thinks evil of it,” popularly rendered as “Evil to him who evil thinks”).









						The Most Noble Order of the Garter | English knighthood
					

The Most Noble Order of the Garter,  English order of knighthood founded by King Edward III in 1348, ranked as the highest British civil and military honour obtainable. Because the earliest records of the order were destroyed by fire, it is difficult for historians to be certain of its original...



					www.britannica.com
				



_


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

I feel like theres something aging about this ensemble. I can't work it out - I like all the elements individually but together its giving off a real mother of the bride vibe, maybe if she'd gone with nude shoes or even white or pink roses on the hat, it would have been rectified.


----------



## Sharont2305

Proud Dad.


----------



## duna

I'm not a huge fan of Kate's outfit but that shade of Blu really suits her.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5424980



That's beautiful.
I'm sorry to say but again it feels like a goodbye. Time to handover.


----------



## mikimoto007

Sharont2305 said:


> That's beautiful.
> I'm sorry to say but again it feels like a goodbye. Time to handover.



It  feels like we'll have to get used to seeing photos and videos of the queen rather than real life appearances


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LibbyRuth

mikimoto007 said:


> I feel like theres something aging about this ensemble. I can't work it out - I like all the elements individually but together its giving off a real mother of the bride vibe, maybe if she'd gone with nude shoes or even white or pink roses on the hat, it would have been rectified.



It' an ensemble that does the job it's meant to do - look nice, but don't take attention away from the true focus of the day ... which is a very similar task that any mother-of-the-bride look is going to have too!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> That's beautiful.
> I'm sorry to say but again it feels like a goodbye. Time to handover.



She looks so old and frail. Her husband is gone, her milestone is over...I am worried.


----------



## DeMonica

Sharont2305 said:


> That's beautiful.
> I'm sorry to say but again it feels like a goodbye. Time to handover.


IMO that nicely choreographed scene on the balcony was a last curtain call. I understand that she's trying to stay "in power" until the sky clears above the monarchy. I know her promise to the people etc., but I think she would consider a handover if the events of last and this year didn't rock the monarchy so bad.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


>




OMG, how cute is that?!?!  I love it!


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That is seriously cute.
> 
> So my verdict on the Sophie dress: it is very nicely made for a Zara dress...100% cotton, fully lined minus the sleeves, a zipper in the side seam. It runs true to size leaning on big. The orange turned out to be an in your face neon, so back it goes  The white one I am very tempted to keep, but in my opinion it is no height of summer dress because the two layers of fabric make it a little warm for really hot temperatures..



Rats, I had high hopes for the orange one!


----------



## Sophisticatted

Anne has been looking really radiant lately.


----------



## mikimoto007

LibbyRuth said:


> It' an ensemble that does the job it's meant to do - look nice, but don't take attention away from the true focus of the day ... which is a very similar task that any mother-of-the-bride look is going to have too!



Ah but I think there's a way to do that and not dress like this.....and tbf, all mothers of the brides that I know want to look their absolute possible best for the day!


----------



## LibbyRuth

mikimoto007 said:


> Ah but I think there's a way to do that and not dress like this.....and tbf, all mothers of the brides that I know want to look their absolute possible best for the day!


I'm not saying that a person who is dressing for such an occasion doesn't want to look their absolute best - but the mothers who desire to outshine the bride are a-holes.  Likewise, for Kate to attempt to outshine Camilla for this event would make her an a-hole ... or incredibly similar to the Duchess of Sussex!


----------



## csshopper

QueenofWrapDress said:


> She looks so old and frail. Her husband is gone, her milestone is over...I am worried.


Realized I had let out an involuntary little gasp when I saw her. Hurts my heart to think how 3 family members, 2 abroad and 1 local, contributed to so much cumulative pain in her life. She looks so pale and vulnerable, the contrast to her balcony appearance in vibrant green is startling.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Prince William and Kate 'moving to new Windsor home to be closer to Queen'
					

Prince William and Kate are said to be planning a move to four-bed Adelaide Cottage in the summer to be closer to the Queen and schools for their four children




					www.mirror.co.uk
				




From the article on the move to Windsor:

The Cambridges are hoping to move to four-bed Adelaide Cottage later in the summer.

It’s said the home has no live-in staff and William and Kate’s aides would have to commute across - though it would not need renovating or extra security.

A source said the Cambriges are “very keen for a modest home” and feel the downsize cottage “fits the bill”.

They told the Sun: “They were adamant they didn’t want anything too showy or anything that needed renovating or extra security so as not to be a burden on the taxpayer.”


----------



## gelbergirl

Sharont2305 said:


> That's beautiful.
> I'm sorry to say but again it feels like a goodbye. Time to handover.





mikimoto007 said:


> It  feels like we'll have to get used to seeing photos and videos of the queen rather than real life appearances





QueenofWrapDress said:


> She looks so old and frail. Her husband is gone, her milestone is over...I am worried.



I thought the same thing when I saw this photo a few hours ago.
I’ve been thinking about it ever since & came back to see the comments.
very sad but a reality of aging…


----------



## Sophisticatted

Good for them!  I imagine they are hoping something more “normal” will keep their little spares from turning out like those other spares.


----------



## A1aGypsy

DeMonica said:


> IMO that nicely choreographed scene on the balcony was a last curtain call. I understand that she's trying to stay "in power" until the sky clears above the monarchy. I know her promise to the people etc., but I think she would consider a handover if the events of last and this year didn't rock the monarchy so bad.



I cannot imagine she would unless she felt incompetent and, even then, I would expect an orchestrated situation of videos etc. making it look like she was still ruling. It just really isn’t done. I think the throne has been abdicated only four times?  She could step down and allow Charles to act as regent but, again, it seems unlikely. She has a strong dedication to public service and this appointment is for a lifetime.

I also remember her for who she is and it isn’t a frail old lady.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Cosmopolitan said:


> Prince William and Kate 'moving to new Windsor home to be closer to Queen'
> 
> 
> Prince William and Kate are said to be planning a move to four-bed Adelaide Cottage in the summer to be closer to the Queen and schools for their four children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the article on the move to Windsor:
> 
> The Cambridges are hoping to move to four-bed Adelaide Cottage later in the summer.
> 
> It’s said the home has no live-in staff and William and Kate’s aides would have to commute across - though it would not need renovating or extra security.
> 
> A source said the Cambriges are “very keen for a modest home” and feel the downsize cottage “fits the bill”.
> 
> They told the Sun: “They were adamant they didn’t want anything too showy or anything that needed renovating or extra security so as not to be a burden on the taxpayer.”



So it sounds like Adelaide is their new home.

Kensington is their office with an apartment when they have a late night in town.

And Amner Hall is their summer holiday retreat.

Is that how you read it?


----------



## Icyjade

Vintage Leather said:


> So it sounds like Adelaide is their new home.
> 
> Kensington is their office with an apartment when they have a late night in town.
> 
> And Amner Hall is their summer holiday retreat.
> 
> Is that how you read it?



Adelaide Cottage is a temp home until Windsor is available… though I’m sure they are not looking forward to that day. So it makes sense why no major renovations desired or why they are ok with a smaller property for now.


----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


> Prince William and Kate 'moving to new Windsor home to be closer to Queen'
> 
> 
> Prince William and Kate are said to be planning a move to four-bed Adelaide Cottage in the summer to be closer to the Queen and schools for their four children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the article on the move to Windsor:
> 
> The Cambridges are hoping to move to four-bed Adelaide Cottage later in the summer.
> 
> It’s said the home has no live-in staff and William and Kate’s aides would have to commute across - though it would not need renovating or extra security.
> 
> A source said the Cambriges are “very keen for a modest home” and feel the downsize cottage “fits the bill”.
> 
> They told the Sun: “They were adamant they didn’t want anything too showy or anything that needed renovating or extra security so as not to be a burden on the taxpayer.”


One word - class. 
Good for them.


----------



## Sharont2305

And here it is. It comprises of two buildings, the red building is Adelaide Lodge and the White building is Adelaide Cottage. Looks lovely.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Icyjade said:


> Adelaide Cottage is a temp home until Windsor is available… though I’m sure they are not looking forward to that day. So it makes sense why no major renovations desired or why they are ok with a smaller property for now.



Yes exactly. The Sunday Times story I posted two days ago made clear that the Cambridges eventually expect to move into Windsor Castle itself:

“The Cambridges will move to a house on the Queen’s Windsor estate this summer. *In time, it is understood, they will move into ‘the big house,’* because the Prince of Wales does not plan to spend as much time at Windsor Castle when he is king as the Queen does now.”


----------



## Cosmopolitan

This story below has more details on what Adelaide Cottage is like. “Adelaide Cottage underwent major renovations in 2015 - and it is said that is why William and Kate are keen on the property as it doesn't require much work.”









						Cambridges' 'modest' new Windsor home - scandalous past & huge change for George
					

Reports have suggested that Prince William and Kate Middleton will move into Adelaide Cottage on the Windsor estate this summer with their children Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis - and the property has a lot of history




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## kemilia

Cosmopolitan said:


> This story below has more details on what Adelaide Cottage is like. “Adelaide Cottage underwent major renovations in 2015 - and it is said that is why William and Kate are keen on the property as it doesn't require much work.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cambridges' 'modest' new Windsor home - scandalous past & huge change for George
> 
> 
> Reports have suggested that Prince William and Kate Middleton will move into Adelaide Cottage on the Windsor estate this summer with their children Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis - and the property has a lot of history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk


If this is modest, I can never have the Cambridges over to my "modest" little house! Adelaide Cottage does look lovely, all kidding aside.

When my nephew was small (he was a total handful--much like little Louis at the celebrations) he visited my parents/his grandparents little house and asked where the rest of it was.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, it’s gorgeous!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Another story on Adelaide Cottage:









						Yacht fittings, endless gardens and a link to Britain’s last king called William – welcome to Adelaide Cottage
					

It’s the royal des res on everyone’s lips – Adelaide Cottage on the Windsor estate is reported to be the destination for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their three children…




					royalcentral.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

When the rumours first came up I thought it was too small, but it makes sense as a temporary home. Also, I find it very charming, way more than Frogmore Cottage. Speaking of Frogmore, I would have never stopped laughing had they made plans to move to Frogmore House which the Sussexes were denied. They were also denied Windsor Castle, but when that becomes available it will be a sad occasion so not really funny.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## regnews

Looks like Adelaide Lodge (left) and Adelaide Cottage (right)




Found these pictures on a forum. Don't know when they were taken. Also Daily Mail has wrong house circled. It's further away.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CentralTimeZone

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Oh there are going to be plates flying in Montecito today.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## LibbyRuth

hollieplus2 said:


> Oh there are going to be plates flying in Montecito today.


Phone calls are probably being made quickly to throw together a memorial for the Grenfell victims IN Monticeito so the Duchess can go visit with some grocery store flowers and be photographed standing there and contemplating


----------



## lanasyogamama

LibbyRuth said:


> Phone calls are probably being made quickly to throw together a memorial for the Grenfell victims IN Monticeito so the Duchess can go visit with some grocery store flowers and be photographed standing there and contemplating


Ha! I’m sure that’s a large community!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love that dress. Also it's so nice to see Kate with her always appropriate facial expressions.


----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love that dress. Also it's so nice to see Kate with her always appropriate facial expressions.



Agreed. Also, the shoes are lovely and a little different to her normal choice.  I like the two-tone.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love that dress. Also it's so nice to see Kate with her always appropriate facial expressions.


And not looking for the camera.


----------



## lanasyogamama

MiniMabel said:


> Agreed. Also, the shoes are lovely and a little different to her normal choice.  I like the two-tone.


Yes! I’m so glad she’s upped her shoe game.  Remember those wedges she wore to death?


----------



## CarryOn2020

lanasyogamama said:


> Yes! I’m so glad she’s upped her shoe game.  Remember those wedges she wore to death?



Um, I liked those wedges. Never understood how she could keep them so clean.  The magic of royalty???


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> Um, I liked those wedges. Never understood how she could keep them so clean.  The magic of royalty???


LOL, they were cute, but I think she wore them after most people had moved on.

My guess is that with her lifestyle, she’s not tracking through yucky parking lots to get where she’s going, and she also might have had lots of back up pairs.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

According to an earlier post, she wore that white dress for Wimbledon in 2019 which brings me to the question... When will Charlotte be old enough to accompany her? Will we see George this year? I bet Louis is banned from Wimbledon till he's 18, lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is it the same dress? I can’t decide


----------



## CarryOn2020

lanasyogamama said:


> Is it the same dress? I can’t decide




I thought the dresses were the same. Another poster said they were different, Kate’s has dots. Imo that is the fuzzy quality of the photo. Nevertheless, they both rock the pink


----------



## Sophisticatted

Same dress,  different sizes is what I think.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I remember looking that dress up on Me&Em when Kate wore it first (iirc to meet a sick little girl who badly wanted to meet a princess) and it had no dots.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I remember looking that dress up on Me&Em when Kate wore it first (iirc to meet a sick little girl who badly wanted to meet a princess) and it had no dots.



Yes, I recall the little girl.  She asked Kate to wear pink.  Et voila!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


>



A sure sign of a now confident woman who has grown into her role with a great team behind her. We'll done.

Not saying she wasn't confident 11 years ago, this is a different confidence I think.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## WingNut

Chloe302225 said:


>



Does she ever NOT look polished?


----------



## MiniMabel

Chloe302225 said:


>




The shoes are lovely....pink suede!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

MiniMabel said:


> The shoes are lovely....pink suede!



I was just about to post this. The whole outfit is sharp, but the shoes


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lallybelle

What do you know. A real Duchess doing real work and trying to benefit children's lives. as the saying goes in these threads Plates are flying...

More superficial note - Kate is looking pretty in pink.


----------



## lulu212121

The Royal Family is so fortunate to have her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Rumour has it they'll be going on an Australia tour this fall.


----------



## Annawakes

I love how she wears pink when everyone else is dressed business formal in dark blue or black.  She stands out.


----------



## mikimoto007

The McQueen pink suit is absolutely gorgeous. I'm obsessed.


----------



## mikimoto007

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Rumour has it they'll be going on an Australia tour this fall.



That'll be two big tours this year then...is that the first year they've done two?


----------



## DoggieBags

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Rumour has it they'll be going on an Australia tour this fall.


But didn’t Princess Anne do an Australian tour a few months ago? Why would they do another royal tour there in the same year?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

DoggieBags said:


> But didn’t Princess Anne do an Australian tour a few months ago? Why would they do another royal tour there in the same year?



Good point. I have no clue, but also it was just a rumour that popped up on several of the royal fan Instas, nothing confirmed yet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Will and Kate will be at Ascot today!


----------



## Annawakes

Just a random comment seeing who will be sitting in the 1st carriage with the DoC……I would be soooo intimidated to be anywhere near the DoC, as she is always flawless.  I wonder if The Hon. Mrs. Vestey feels the same?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Looks like Pretty Woman polka dots


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Credit Daily Mail












						Racegoers pull out all the stops in elaborate headgear for Royal Ascot
					

Kate, 40, donned an elegant polka dot dress as she joined Prince William, 39, in the traditional carriage procession. The Cambridges have not attended the Berkshire meeting since 2019.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Love that the dots and hat are chocolate brown, not black, not navy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Annawakes said:


> Just a random comment seeing who will be sitting in the 1st carriage with the DoC……I would be soooo intimidated to be anywhere near the DoC, as she is always flawless.  I wonder if The Hon. Mrs. Vestey feels the same?


100% agree! I would love to meet her then forever hate the picture!


----------



## lanasyogamama

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Love that the dots and hat are chocolate brown, not black, not navy.


Wow I totally saw navy until your comment made me look more closely.


----------



## MiniMabel

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Stunning, as always. I love the earrings, a goodly amount of diamonds and large pearls......just fabulous and they frame her face so nicely.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

MiniMabel said:


> Stunning, as always. I love the earrings, a goodly amount of diamonds and large pearls......just fabulous and they frame her face so nicely.



According to royalfashionpolice on IG they are Diana’s earrings with different pearls


----------



## mikimoto007

Wow. Kate looks incredible today.  This is what I wanted for St Pauls! I'm not keen on the colour scheme, but really this is sooo elegant and polished.


----------



## mikimoto007

Cosmopolitan said:


> According to royalfashionpolice on IG they are Diana’s earrings with different pearls




Interesting....I thought the proportions weren't quite right....honestly though never thought I'd see the day when she wore this type of earrings at a day event. Gorgeous.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Love this pic from Daily Mail












						Racegoers pull out all the stops in elaborate headgear for Royal Ascot
					

Kate, 40, donned an elegant polka dot dress as she joined Prince William, 39, in the traditional carriage procession. The Cambridges have not attended the Berkshire meeting since 2019.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## xjsbellamias13

She looks stunning per usual! I agree, love how the dots are brown and there is an overall brown theme with the shoes and hat. Very different!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## WingNut

If it's that hot, how is she not melting? I mean she looks like she's in a climate controlled room, not even breaking a sweat on her face. Seriously her presentation is flawless, and in a high-necked dress. Does she have cooling vest under there? 


One thing I love is that all the photos show her looking/smiling at something near the camera, but never looking directly AT it like "Look at MEEEE I'm so important!!!"


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Kate's makeup has been looking just great lately!


----------



## CarryOn2020

At Prince Phillip’s memorial, she wore Alexandra Rich dress, black with white dots.  Imo the hat looks to be the same with flowers added.  The hat for the memorial was by Lock&Co.  [another UK business that is outstanding - I have ordered several of their hats.]

ETA: she was ahead of the boater trends.


----------



## LittleStar88

And *THAT* is how you wear polka dots.

Stunning and flawless!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## youngster

Those earrings of Diana's that are now Kate's, they are just fabulous.


----------



## csshopper

She glows, not just the make up, but the goodness of her soul shining through.


----------



## MiniMabel

csshopper said:


> She glows, not just the make up, but the goodness of her soul shining through.



That is a lovely sentiment. 

I find Duchess Catherine very inspiring.


----------



## annamoon

Catherine is such a classy girl and so natura.


----------



## jennalovesbags

WingNut said:


> If it's that hot, how is she not melting? I mean she looks like she's in a climate controlled room, not even breaking a sweat on her face. Seriously her presentation is flawless, and in a high-necked dress. Does she have cooling vest under there?
> 
> 
> One thing I love is that all the photos show her looking/smiling at something near the camera, but never looking directly AT it like "Look at MEEEE I'm so important!!!"



I was melting in linen today in London. Idk how she did that.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


> Credit Daily Mail
> 
> View attachment 5427916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racegoers pull out all the stops in elaborate headgear for Royal Ascot
> 
> 
> Kate, 40, donned an elegant polka dot dress as she joined Prince William, 39, in the traditional carriage procession. The Cambridges have not attended the Berkshire meeting since 2019.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



Beware the flying plates of Montecito!


----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


>





I LOVE C’s hat with the orchids!!  One of my fave flowers in one of my fave color combos!!


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> She looks so old and frail. Her husband is gone, her milestone is over...I am worried.


She looks like she’s lost more weight too.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I find it a very smart move Kate often debutes clothes a few seasons after they were bought (in case of that Tory Burch I am still sad LOL). So she totally avoids everyone and their cat running to buy that very dress, plus is stresses her timeless taste.


----------



## Sophisticatted

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I find it a very smart move Kate often debutes clothes a few seasons after they were bought (in case of that Tory Burch I am still sad LOL). So she totally avoids everyone and their cat running to buy that very dress, plus is stresses her timeless taste.



I used to do the same thing in high school!  LOL.


----------



## jennlt

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I find it a very smart move Kate often debutes clothes a few seasons after they were bought (in case of that Tory Burch I am still sad LOL). So she totally avoids everyone and their cat running to buy that very dress, plus is stresses her timeless taste.



This is my new excuse for why I have clothes hanging in my closet with the tags still on them. I have to outwit the copycats just like Kate


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

jennlt said:


> This is my new excuse for why I have clothes hanging in my closet with the tags still on them. I have to outwit the copycats just like Kate



I found a way to relieve my guilty conscience (though I will say I've since started working on changing my mindless shopping ways): I give them to my brother's gf who's still a student and always appreciative.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Maybe it’s the heat, imo this is a bridge too far [/sarcasm]


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Maybe it’s the heat, imo this is a bridge too far




I think it's on the money, poking at these ridiculous articles about Kate paying tribute to Princess Diana. Diana was one of the most photographed women in the world. There are pictures of her in literally every outfit. Every time I wear jeans and a sweater I am not channelling Diana - I probably just want to be comfortable. I find it really hard to believe that Kate looks up old pictures of Diana at Ascot and thinks 'I need to get a version of that'. Frankly it would be creepy.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mikimoto007 said:


> I find it really hard to believe that Kate looks up old pictures of Diana at Ascot and thinks 'I need to get a version of that'. *Frankly it would be creepy.*



Oh yes.


----------



## rose60610

Exactly! When I wear a black turtleneck I am NOT channeling Steve Jobs! This "channeling" has become ridiculous. However, in some cases, shall we say, "a certain person" IS a little creepy about it.


----------



## Sharont2305

rose60610 said:


> Exactly! When I wear a black turtleneck I am NOT channeling Steve Jobs! This "channeling" has become ridiculous. However, in some cases, shall we say, "a certain person" IS a little creepy about it.


We've been doing some work on our house so I've been wearing what we call overalls, does that mean I'm 'channeling' Hannibal Lecter? 
I love my fellow Welshie Sir Anthony Hopkins, well worth a follow on Instagram.


----------



## rose60610

Sharont2305 said:


> We've been doing some work on our house so I've been wearing what we call overalls, *does that mean I'm 'channeling' Hannibal Lecter?*



   

Not unless you follow it up with a meal of "liver, with some lava beans and a nice Chianti".  Then that would be a going a tad far... Yes, Hopkins is a wonderful actor!


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> Maybe it’s the heat, imo this is a bridge too far [/sarcasm]



So ridiculous.  A man wearing a tux is honoring his mother?    At least it's William and not TW.


----------



## purseinsanity

mikimoto007 said:


> I think it's on the money, poking at these ridiculous articles about Kate paying tribute to Princess Diana. Diana was one of the most photographed women in the world. There are pictures of her in literally every outfit. Every time I wear jeans and a sweater I am not channelling Diana - I probably just want to be comfortable. I find it really hard to believe that Kate looks up old pictures of Diana at Ascot and thinks 'I need to get a version of that'. Frankly it would be creepy.


I agree with you.  I doubt Kate does that, but I do think TW does!


----------



## CarryOn2020

purseinsanity said:


> I agree with you.  I doubt Kate does that, but I do think TW does!



TBF to all of us, Diana was photographed in so many different outfits. Essentially, she ruined fashion for many of us.  I do not recall her re-wearing too many outfits.  So, just because someone wears dots or a navy jacket,   it does not mean they are cosplaying Di. Now, the fact that TW said to Oprah that she was criticized for wearing/doing something Kate did, imo, yes, TW is doing it on purpose. Very twisted thinking in that one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

Gorgeous pic for Father's Day. Did we get a picture for Mothering  Sunday? I don't remember one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The Father’s Day photo was taken in Jordan in fall 2021 on the same day as their Christmas card below. Kate was not the photog.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

To all fans of Little Charlotte


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




They have such a lovely parenting style.


----------



## Sharont2305

I'm looking forward to the official 40th birthday pictures. I've been wondering if three will released like when Catherine was 40?


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


> Another story on Adelaide Cottage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yacht fittings, endless gardens and a link to Britain’s last king called William – welcome to Adelaide Cottage
> 
> 
> It’s the royal des res on everyone’s lips – Adelaide Cottage on the Windsor estate is reported to be the destination for the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and their three children…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royalcentral.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425486


looks lovely and I personally would prefer a relatively small house like that to a huge mansion or castle


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> looks lovely and I personally would prefer a relatively small house like that to a huge mansion or castle



If I lived in a castle I'd probably run into a tortured soul the first night and never sleep again  

If I had all the money in the world I'd have a moderately sized house, but vast lands around it. Neighbours are overrated.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW why does Kate look so good in so many colours? I have a very narrow palette that doesn't make me look super washed out (funnily not really logical, I can wear rust and bordeaux...isn't one warm and one cool?) but she wears pastels, brights and earthy tones like olive equally well.


----------



## csshopper

I looked on a map, Adelaide cottage is .7 mi from Frogmore Cottage. Did the Harkles renew the lease on Frogmore before it was announced Wiiiam and family were moving into the neighborhood? With all the Jubilee news, can’t remember the sequence.

Does this proximity mean the Harkles will stay away, or contentiously visit often and attempt to disrupt the order of things? It will be harder to prevent coveted, by Netflix, family photos of the unscripted, candid type with them so close by.


----------



## redney

csshopper said:


> I looked on a map, Adelaide cottage is .7 mi from Frogmore Cottage. Did the Harkles renew the lease on Frogmore before it was announced Wiiiam and family were moving into the neighborhood? With all the Jubilee news, can’t remember the sequence.
> 
> Does this proximity mean the Harkles will stay away, or contentiously visit often and attempt to disrupt the order of things? It will be harder to prevent coveted, by Netflix, family photos of the unscripted, candid type with them so close by.


I read somewhere Adelaide Cottage has private gardens. Certainly if the Harkles were at Frogmore, appropriate security would be deployed around the Adelaide perimeter to watch for cameras sneaking near the boundaries. Film/photos taken from a distance using telephoto lenses can't be that interesting to Netflix.


----------



## Sharont2305

Absolutely wonderful


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm loving all of their projects lately, be it creating a huge environmental award, being attractive on the red carpet(not really a project, but who doesn't like pretty clothes and bling) or working alongside the most vulnerable of society.


----------



## PurseUOut

QueenofWrapDress said:


> BTW why does Kate look so good in so many colours? I have a very narrow palette that doesn't make me look super washed out (funnily not really logical, I can wear rust and bordeaux...isn't one warm and one cool?) but she wears pastels, brights and earthy tones like olive equally well.



She's pale but her neutral to warm skin undertone saves her from looking washed out out wearing lighter colors.





Nicole Kidman is very pale but can pull off pastels because of her warm, peachy undertone.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Did anyone know about this? This is the first I've heard of it. I'm not surprised that William did this but there was probably plain clothes security all around.


----------



## Sharont2305

EverSoElusive said:


> Did anyone know about this? This is the first I've heard of it. I'm not surprised that William did this but there was probably plain clothes security all around.



Yeah, I remember this.


----------



## lulu212121

EverSoElusive said:


> Did anyone know about this? This is the first I've heard of it. I'm not surprised that William did this but there was probably plain clothes security all around.



I vaguely remember this. Didn't he also go to Africa and stay for a bit with those living in extreme poverty? No running water, etc. I was thinking it was some place his mom had taken him to. I thought at the time it was a good experience for him as a future king. 

I don't recall Harry having done that. I know he has/had charities, but I don't recall him having that kind of personal experience.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Queen to host as Prince William and Kate hold joint birthday party 'in style'
					

The Duke of Cambridge has been given the go ahead to throw the party at the Queen’s Windsor Castle home or Sandringham Estate later this summer




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


> Queen to host as Prince William and Kate hold joint birthday party 'in style'
> 
> 
> The Duke of Cambridge has been given the go ahead to throw the party at the Queen’s Windsor Castle home or Sandringham Estate later this summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430487


Oh dear, this isn't going to go down well over the pond.


----------



## sdkitty

EverSoElusive said:


> Did anyone know about this? This is the first I've heard of it. I'm not surprised that William did this but there was probably plain clothes security all around.



I'm impressed.  but he must have had security lurking nearby
Saints H&M are going to be mad at this


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> I'm impressed.  but he must have had security lurking nearby
> Saints H&M are going to be mad at this


Why would they be mad? Harry would've known. Mad that it's old news being brought up maybe?


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Why would they be mad? Harry would've known. Mad that it's old news being brought up maybe?


mad that he looks more caring then the two who have pledged a life of service


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> mad that he looks more caring then the two who have pledged a life of service


Harry was back then imho.


----------



## rose60610

I can see it now:  Meghan will copycat this idea and spend a night with some homeless people (not really a whole night, just long enough for a hired camera crew to film a few minutes).  But she'll wear some Cartier jewelry, designer clothes and complain "Not many people have asked me if I'M OK".  If she manages not to be that stupid (it's a stretch, I know) she'll be sure that it gets sent to every publication. Privacy, you know.


----------



## sdkitty

rose60610 said:


> I can see it now:  Meghan will copycat this idea and spend a night with some homeless people (not really a whole night, just long enough for a hired camera crew to film a few minutes).  But she'll wear some Cartier jewelry, designer clothes and complain "Not many people have asked me if I'M OK".  If she manages not to be that stupid (it's a stretch, I know) she'll be sure that it gets sent to every publication. Privacy, you know.


and bring the homeless sandwiches


----------



## CarryOn2020

They did deliver food in 2020. Twice, iirc.









						Meghan Markle and Prince Harry hit streets of Los Angeles once again
					

The couple were seen linking arms and holding hands as they continued their charity volunteering work in Los Angeles amid the coronavirus crisis.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




ETA: Yes, William has spent a lifetime of helping others.









						How Prince William Honored Princess Diana By Sleeping Out On the Streets Of London
					

Find out what Prince William said after spending a rough night sleeping on the street and how doing so paid tribute to his mother's memory.




					www.cheatsheet.com


----------



## DoggieBags

sdkitty said:


> and bring the homeless sandwiches


Or maybe lemon olive oil cake or Starbucks cards


----------



## sdkitty

DoggieBags said:


> Or maybe lemon olive oil cake or Starbucks cards


yes, they're good at coming up with stuff worth a hundred bucks instead of giving real money


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> and bring the homeless sandwiches


And a bag of Fritos


----------



## Gal4Dior

lanasyogamama said:


> And a bag of Fritos


No bananas with messages on them?


----------



## rose60610

CarryOn2020 said:


> They did deliver food in 2020. Twice, iirc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meghan Markle and Prince Harry hit streets of Los Angeles once again
> 
> 
> The couple were seen linking arms and holding hands as they continued their charity volunteering work in Los Angeles amid the coronavirus crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Yes, William has spent a lifetime of helping others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Prince William Honored Princess Diana By Sleeping Out On the Streets Of London
> 
> 
> Find out what Prince William said after spending a rough night sleeping on the street and how doing so paid tribute to his mother's memory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheatsheet.com



You're right!  They delivered food!  And remember she had to pull down her face mask so the recipient knew who she was!  But back to William--he seems sincere in wanting to help others. I think Harry did too but certainly took advantage of being the spare with nothing expected of him other than to step up in the unlikely event something happened to William before he produced any heirs.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Security or not, it's so refreshing to hear/see/know that future King William cares for his people and his actions always speak louder than words. It is not the fanfare for him. It is about the improvement of the well-being of others. William has never let his title and wealth get to his head. 

All hail the


----------



## lanasyogamama

William


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

They picked lovely pictures.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## lanasyogamama

Happy birthday William!


----------



## duna

Happy Birthday!!!! You and your wonderful wife are doing a fantastic job!!!


----------



## MiniMabel

duna said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! You and your wonderful wife are doing a fantastic job!!!




I second this!  William and Catherine are a lovely couple and we shall be in good hands with them.


----------



## jennlt

lanasyogamama said:


> William



Isn't this a wonderful picture? The horse's face is just so sweet and you can tell he's feeling the love. This is how all animals should be treated. 

When I saw it on Twitter last night, I had to share it in the H&MM thread because it's such a stark contrast to the photos of Harry with his poor horse.

I'm glad you posted it here because it deserves to be seen. It really shows William's true character in a very positive light.


----------



## duna

MiniMabel said:


> I second this!  William and Catherine are a lovely couple and we shall be in good hands with them.



I hope I shall still be around to see them King and Queen!!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lulu212121

Sharont2305 said:


>



That was lovely! I remember when he was born, same year as my baby sister.


----------



## gelbergirl

When is the 40th party - I understood it was to be a joint party?
Anyone know?


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

gelbergirl said:


> When is the 40th party - I understood it was to be a joint party?
> Anyone know?



The article I posted on Monday said the party would be “later this summer.” Presumably that means after the Cambridges move to Windsor.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Ah, Floella, there's my childhood in the 70s right there. IYKYK.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MiniMabel

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Beautifully dressed, as always.  The earrings are lovely, rather Art Deco in style and very flattering on Catherine.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sina08

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Is it just me, or is she getting prettier and prettier? She has this different glow to her lately.


----------



## Sharont2305

Sina08 said:


> Is it just me, or is she getting prettier and prettier? She has this different glow to her lately.


It's called confidence and maybe inner peace. She has been very Queen like recently imho.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## HermesHope

MiniMabel said:


> Beautifully dressed, as always.  The earrings are lovely, rather Art Deco in style and very flattering on Catherine.



I had a look for the earrings. The Chalk Jewellery site was really struggling and that style was sold out (ofc)! I did manage to buy some others later on. Lovely designs.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Great look! I could never!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5432112



Oh wow! I like it. Its formal but informal too, if that makes sense.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

In the portrait Kate wears the emerald green Vampire's Wife gown she wore while on a visit to Ireland in 2020.

“She also wears a brooch first owned by another Duchess of Cambridge – Augusta, who married Adolphus, Duke of Cambridge, a son of George III. Adolphus and Augusta’s granddaughter, Queen Mary, inherited the brooch and passed it on to her own granddaughter, The Queen.”












						First joint portrait of William and Kate revealed on special day
					

The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge have been captured on canvas together for the first time. The painting of William and Kate, by Jamie Coreth, was commissioned by the Cambridgeshire Royal Portrait …




					royalcentral.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## DoggieBags

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5432112



I’ve never been a fan of this dress but I like the simplicity of the portrait and that Kate isn’t loaded down with jewelry. I can’t even imagine what TW would think was appropriate attire for an official portrait. It would be over the top expensive and ill- fitting of course.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

At portrait unveiling 

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## rose60610

DoggieBags said:


> I’ve never been a fan of this dress but I like the simplicity of the portrait and that Kate isn’t loaded down with jewelry. I can’t even imagine what TW would think was appropriate attire for an official portrait. It would be over the top expensive and ill- fitting of course.



You know what else is refreshing?  Kate doesn't scope out cameras and stare into them with a maniacal smug smile, especially during somber events, either.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

It’s an amazing portrait.  The way her dress shines it’s like a photograph.  Must be very hard to do with paint.

W looks good, like himself, but I’m not a big fan of C’s likeness.  Something is off….I think her nose is too big?  Her face looks masculine.  Wish he would have made her more feminine and/or with a softer expression.  I like the pose though.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Annawakes said:


> I’m not a big fan of C’s likeness.  Something is off….



I think it’s because she’s depicted with an uncharacteristic somber or serious expression. We are so used to seeing her flash that big beautiful smile all the time.

edited to add: The artist also didn’t do justice to her thick bouncy hair.  It looks unusually flat in the portrait.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Great look! I could never!!


she's built for clothes
Must drive the Wife crazy


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## rose60610

I think Kate has a stoic appearance in the portrait. Yes, her hair looks flat here, but these portraits are for decades into the future. Maybe they didn't want the big bouncy "Texas hair" (which I think is gorgeous on her) since it could look "off" later on. I do like how her waist is realistic wasp-thin in the painting. I'm surprised she's wearing Manolo Hangisi's even though they're very beautiful. The Hangisi's have been around for a long time and for her to be wearing them in the portrait will probably cement that style as a classic for many more years. 

I hear something shattering, plates being thrown 2100 miles away, perhaps?


----------



## sdkitty

rose60610 said:


> I think Kate has a stoic appearance in the portrait. Yes, her hair looks flat here, but these portraits are for decades into the future. Maybe they didn't want the big bouncy "Texas hair" (which I think is gorgeous on her) since it could look "off" later on. I do like how her waist is realistic wasp-thin in the painting. I'm surprised she's wearing Manolo Hangisi's even though they're very beautiful. The Hangisi's have been around for a long time and for her to be wearing them in the portrait will probably cement that style as a classic for many more years.
> 
> I hear something shattering, plates being thrown 2100 miles away, perhaps?


yes to all of that
I'm not crazy about the ruffles


----------



## Sharont2305

I like the way she was posed, without showing her left hand and her engagement ring. I can't fathom out my reasoning for this, maybe it is because it is a painting of our future /past King and Queen Consort and will be seen for however many decades, the ring isn't drawing you in, its them. I don't know! 
Though it is lovely that she is wearing Diana's earrings and bracelet. Who's going to know that in 100 years time?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Waaaaay better than this portrait.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> I like the way she was posed, without showing her left hand and her engagement ring. I can't fathom out my reasoning for this, maybe it is because it is a painting of our future /past King and Queen Consort and will be seen for however many decades, the ring isn't drawing you in, its them. I don't know!
> Though it is lovely that she is wearing Diana's earrings and bracelet. Who's going to know that in 100 years time?


we're all talking about her because she is the beauty but William looks pretty good here...a bit more "hard" (in a good way) than his face sometimes looks.  He maybe be one who looks better with age going forward.
At the time of Diana's death, I think he was beautiful.  Then as he grew up and eventually starting losing hair, not so much.


----------



## Sharont2305

Speaking of portraits, it'll soon be time for me to visit this portrait at Oriel Môn on Anglesey.


----------



## duna

Cosmopolitan said:


>




As I posted in the fashion thread I think the ruffle at the bottom spoils the dress, but besides that I love the painting (I thought it was a photo )


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*Kate surprises onlookers by drinking beer and kicking football in heels on day out*
The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge played football, drank beer and ate chocolate at the first ever Cambridgeshire County Day at Newmarket Racecourse on Thursday afternoon



Wedges moreso than heels. The espadrilles are back.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## mikimoto007

Annawakes said:


> It’s an amazing portrait.  The way her dress shines it’s like a photograph.  Must be very hard to do with paint.
> 
> W looks good, like himself, but I’m not a big fan of C’s likeness.  Something is off….I think her nose is too big?  Her face looks masculine.  Wish he would have made her more feminine and/or with a softer expression.  I like the pose though.



I agree with you, there's something not quite right about the nose, but I do think it's a good portrait.

Like everyone, I'm intrigued by the dress she  choose here. Normally in these historic images she chooses soemthing classic - thinking of her wedding dress and her engagement photos and her first portrait..all clothing that doesn't date, whereas this piece is very trend-driven. I'm curious if it's actually the dress she wore before - I know light can do strange things but this looks like real, not deep green. And the Manolos are a totally different colour to the dress.

Absolutely loved the ensemble in Cambridge today.


----------



## mikimoto007

DoggieBags said:


> I’ve never been a fan of this dress but I like the simplicity of the portrait and that Kate isn’t loaded down with jewelry. I can’t even imagine what TW would think was appropriate attire for an official portrait. It would be over the top expensive and ill- fitting of course.



She's wearing a lot of jewellery for her- brooch, earrings, bracelet. I don't even think the brooch is necessary, but I like that there's a nod to the Queen, to a former Duchess of Cambridge and to Diana.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


> *Kate surprises onlookers by drinking beer and kicking football in heels on day out*
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge played football, drank beer and ate chocolate at the first ever Cambridgeshire County Day at Newmarket Racecourse on Thursday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Wedges moreso than heels. The espadrilles are back.
> 
> View attachment 5432564
> View attachment 5432565




How does she keep them so clean?


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> How does she keep them so clean?



I have a feeling it's not Kate keeping them clean.....incidentally I think a suede is pretty easy to keep by brushing with the wire brush.


----------



## sdkitty

mikimoto007 said:


> I have a feeling it's not Kate keeping them clean.....incidentally I think a suede is pretty easy to keep by brushing with the wire brush.


and she may have multiple pairs if she likes the shoes

Even a "regular" person like me does that sometimes


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lulu212121

She's like a moth to a flame with babies.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## StylishMD

As a Daughter of Windrush parents this brought a tear to my eyes 
It is definitely long, long overdue but just so happy that the acknowledgement is finally happening 
For the monument to be opened by W & K makes it even more special 
I love that this comes after their Caribbean tour 
She looks amazing as usual


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I am very fond of these espandrille type wedges. Castaner is my brand of choice and for the past few years I've bought another colour each year of the Catrina or Chiara type. They just scream summer to me.


----------



## duna

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I am very fond of these espandrille type wedges. Castaner is my brand of choice and for the past few years I've bought another colour each year of the Catrina or Chiara type. They just scream summer to me.



I have two pairs of Castaner Carina aswell: I don't like those particular ones. I adore espadrilles but only Castaner!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

CarryOn2020 said:


> Absolutely agree.  Edo stands out as ‘raised very well’, especially when compared to those who were not.  No wonder Bea looks so happy.





Cosmopolitan said:


> *Kate surprises onlookers by drinking beer and kicking football in heels on day out*
> The Duke and Duchess of Cambridge played football, drank beer and ate chocolate at the first ever Cambridgeshire County Day at Newmarket Racecourse on Thursday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> Wedges moreso than heels. The espadrilles are back.
> 
> View attachment 5432564
> View attachment 5432565
> View attachment 5432566




This is one of the things I most admire about Cathrine.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love the dress the third lady (would that be Barbara Broccoli?) is wearing.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Helventara

Chloe302225 said:


>



Is it that cold over there?  Knit sweater and jacket? We’re melting here
ETA: oh never mind. Taken last year 

@Chloe302225 : thank you for your dedicated postings in the threads related to royal fashions.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




She really isn't too posh for anything, is she. Love her.


----------



## periogirl28

QueenofWrapDress said:


> She really isn't too posh for anything, is she. Love her.


I think that's a big part of her appeal. She is a normal person, brought up relatively normally, in an above average income, quite stable and  apparently close family. No aristocratic connections as far as I know and the average Brit can more easily identify with her and vice versa. I think her love for sports helps a lot too. She and her siblings went to the same boarding school as my DH.


----------



## youngster

periogirl28 said:


> I think that's a big part of her appeal. She is a normal person, brought up relatively normally, in an above average income, quite stable and  apparently close family. No aristocratic connections as far as I know and the average Brit can more easily identify with her and vice versa. I think her love for sports helps a lot too. She and her siblings went to the same boarding school as my DH.



I think Sophie does this too quite well.  I'm not as familiar with Sophie's family or background but she throws herself into all kinds of activities and always with a smile.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Ok, detectives/lip readers, here is the puzzle of the day. Someone found this clip:



Here is the full video. Scroll to about the 1:30 mark.


----------



## mikimoto007

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love the dress the third lady (would that be Barbara Broccoli?) is wearing.



It is Barbara. Her dress is divine. I wonder is it Saloni? Nice bit of VCA as well.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW, do we know why the Brits didn't go to Norway's future queen's 18th birthday? Everyone else was there (Denmark, Spain, The Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Greece...they had a super cute picture with five heirs to the throne, the oldest being 20 and the youngest being 2).

ETA: forgot Sweden!


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> BTW, do we know why the Brits didn't go to Norway's future queen's 18th birthday? Everyone else was there (Denmark, Spain, The Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, Greece...they had a super cute picture with five heirs to the throne, the oldest being 20 and the youngest being 2).


From what I remember, it usually seems to me that it's only Edward and Sophie that attends mainland European Royal events such as weddings and significant birthdays. This week they've been on Royal tour duty.


----------



## regnews

Found it on another forum. William is indeed really ANGRY


----------



## regnews

Royal and the Photographer Incident - YouTube 

Also from another forum.....  Longer clip. You can also hear Kate in the background (she said he was stalking at their house that she saw him). Starts at 1:29. He also says that he has a longer clip


----------



## CarryOn2020

regnews said:


> Royal and the Photographer Incident - YouTube
> 
> Also from another forum.....  Longer clip. You can also hear Kate in the background (she said he was stalking at their house that she saw him). Starts at 1:29. He also says that he has a longer clip



And *that* is how it’s done. No cursing, no threats, enough rhetorical questions to make ya feel 2 inches high. Hey world, fyi simply because you have a camera does not mean you stick it in everyone’s face, no matter who they are. 

How *dare* you.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Yeah, can't fault William. Not only do they have a deal with the press to leave the kids alone in their daily life...creeping around their country home? A big fat no.


----------



## sdkitty

seems Charles doesn't have his own thread so I'm posting this here....doesn't sound good
what say you Brits?








						Prince Charles Denies Wrongdoing In Claimed Cash Donation From Qatari Politician
					

The British royal's office said the money -- reportedly $3.2 million that was partially delivered in a suitcase and in shopping bags -- was deposited in his charity accounts.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5432112



Honestly, I don't love this picture.  It looks more like their wax figures than themselves.  Kate looks too photoshopped, or just off to me.


----------



## csshopper

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yeah, can't fault William. Not only do they have a deal with the press to leave the kids alone in their daily life...creeping around their country home? A big fat no.


This incident/video is from January 2021.  Not sure why it’s being posted now?

Agree William’s reaction shows he has his priorities straight. 

I also thought, take notice Hazbeen and TW, poke the bear once too often about his family and y o u will be the focus of this rage, but with Royal power to wield regarding your lives behind it.


----------



## caramelize126

regnews said:


> Royal and the Photographer Incident - YouTube
> 
> Also from another forum.....  Longer clip. You can also hear Kate in the background (she said he was stalking at their house that she saw him). Starts at 1:29. He also says that he has a longer clip



Im curious to see the full clip. I wonder why it took him so long to get in touch with his security?


----------



## CarryOn2020

William handled himself like a pro or royal.  No profanity, no threatening or rude gestures.  Simple and clear expressions of anger.  
Not sure why whoever released it now, but it proves he does not live in a sheltered cage. It did seem that he needed to convince his security that the pap was annoying him which seems weird.  I thought they should have responded immediately.


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> William handled himself like a pro or royal.  No profanity, no threatening or rude gestures.  Simple and clear expressions of anger.
> Not sure why whoever released it now, but it proves he does not live in a sheltered cage. It did seem that he needed to convince his security that the pap was annoying him which seems weird.  I thought they should have responded immediately.


I wonder if it's being released now because a certain duo thought it might make him look bad?


----------



## Lilliesdaughter

purseinsanity said:


> I wonder if it's being released now because a certain duo thought it might make him look bad?


Au contraire. Obviously.


----------



## gelbergirl

purseinsanity said:


> Honestly, I don't love this picture.  It looks more like their wax figures than themselves.  Kate looks too photoshopped, or just off to me.



it's like her head is too big for her body
and his head is too small for his body


----------



## CarryOn2020

purseinsanity said:


> I wonder if it's being released now because a certain duo thought it might make him look bad?



Could be a fake video, too.


----------



## regnews

CarryOn2020 said:


> Could be a fake video, too.


It isn't fake..... And it also doesn't make him look bad. He looks like a good father and husband


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Of these the white embroidered dress. It's super summery to me.


----------



## lulu212121

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Of these the white embroidered dress. It's super summery to me.


My favorites are the white dresses, too! She looks nice in everything, though.


----------



## Chloe302225

Duke of Cambridge meets Jacinda Ardern at Kensington Palace
					

Prince William, the Duke of Cambridge, met with the New Zealand Prime Minister, Jacinda Ardern, at his royal residence, Kensington Palace in London, earlier today.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## EverSoElusive

Young William. Very somber but also a great picture.


----------



## duna

EverSoElusive said:


> Young William. Very somber but also a great picture.




He looks a lot like Diana in this pic!


----------



## Sharont2305

EverSoElusive said:


> Young William. Very somber but also a great picture.



"never before seen picture" 
I've seen it, many times.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oh, will Kate lift up the trophy, too?


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate is really a talented photographer.


----------



## Sharont2305

A photographer who knows her subject well, and it shows. These two make a good team.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## LittleStar88

She is looking so great! Love the color blue on her, and her makeup is perfect!


----------



## redney

Not a fan of the polka dot print. What is the ribbon she's wearing?


----------



## Sharont2305

redney said:


> Not a fan of the polka dot print. What is the ribbon she's wearing?


Women members of Wimbledon wear it, male members wear a tie, both in Wimbledon colours. 
Catherine wears her ribbon in her capacity as Patron of the AELTC, a role she has held for six years.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## regnews




----------



## LibbyRuth

Also notable that William and Kate went out to watch the match on court 1 and support British player Cameron Norrie.  A few years ago when Meghan Markle went to that court to watch Serena Williams play, an entire section was cleared out. But for the future king, it was safe for him to sit among other fans in his section ... AND Norrie started playing better when Kate arrived, and just won the match to advance!


----------



## regnews




----------



## redney

Sharont2305 said:


> Women members of Wimbledon wear it, male members wear a tie, both in Wimbledon colours.
> Catherine wears her ribbon in her capacity as Patron of the AELTC, a role she has held for six years.


Thank you!


----------



## Sharont2305

regnews said:


> View attachment 5441170


Compare this to the Markle Claw


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LibbyRuth said:


> Also notable that William and Kate went out to watch the match on court 1 and support British player Cameron Norrie.  A few years ago when Meghan Markle went to that court to watch Serena Williams play, an entire section was cleared out. But for the future king, it was safe for him to sit among other fans in his section ... AND Norrie started playing better when Kate arrived, and just won the match to advance!



Aren't they in the royal box, though...where Raptor couldn't sit because she insisted to wear an inappropriate outfit though she was certainly told not to?


----------



## LibbyRuth

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Aren't they in the royal box, though...where Raptor couldn't sit because she insisted to wear an inappropriate outfit though she was certainly told not to?


They started in the Royal Box.  But Norrie  was playing on Court 1 where there is no royal box, and they moved over to that court later in the day to support the Brit.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LibbyRuth said:


> They started in the Royal Box.  But Norrie  was playing on Court 1 where there is no royal box, and they moved over to that court later in the day to support the Brit.



Makes sense, thank you! 

I mean, they could take #2, 3 and 4 to a soccer game and sit with the unwashed masses. They are clearly not too concerned their people want to do them harm.


----------



## carmen56

Sharont2305 said:


>




I see the Duchess of Gloucester sitting in front of William.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The guy to the left in the 2nd row looks familiar too.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com

they brought the dog


----------



## youngster

I love this latest dress!    She looks gorgeous and Will looks pretty great also!  Such a cute dog too!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Casual summer William is looking pretty good too!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That pic of Kate petting Orla's nose  

I also love those earrings, are they wooden?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I also love those earrings, are they wooden?



Here is ID on earrings


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Now *that's* how you present a polo trophy, lol   
*And* its on the same day as it's won, fancy that!


----------



## csshopper

Sharont2305 said:


> Now *that's* how you present a polo trophy, lol
> *And* its on the same day as it's won, fancy that!


Yes! Worlds of difference between real royalty and that miserable pair of “stick them in the balcony” (comment from a friend of mine about their attempt to upset the assigned seating at St. Paul’s because they wanted Bea and Edo’s aisle seats) duo we are evidently stuck with here in California.
Catherine, born a commoner, has proven to be Royal in every way, what a blessing to the family, country and Commonwealth. Meghan, on the hand, was born a commoner and has degenerated.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MiniMabel

Chloe302225 said:


>




Aww!  This is the first time I've seen them strolling together like this, isn't it fabulous!  More, please!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

MiniMabel said:


> Aww!  This is the first time I've seen them strolling together like this, isn't it fabulous!  More, please!



I love this pic too!  They are always so careful not to be too handsy with each other in their public appearances.  I think I read that the Queen does not like that as they are working when they are making an appearance and the focus should be on the cause or event, so she wants family members to behave professionally.  (For our Brits, is that the case?)  So, it seems kind of rare that we get a pic like this and I LOVE it!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## csshopper

youngster said:


> I love this pic too!  They are always so careful not to be too handsy with each other in their public appearances.  I think I read that the Queen does not like that as they are working when they are making an appearance and the focus should be on the cause or event, so she wants family members to behave professionally.  (For our Brits, is that the case?)  So, it seems kind of rare that we get a pic like this and I LOVE it!


Beautiful pictures. This is a couple who celebrate each other and  I think for William and Kate these are spontaneous gestures of affection in response to the event, he won, she gets the pride and pleasure of awarding the trophy. Unlike the Sucky Sussexxi who stage clingy gestures ad nauseum. The ones where Raptor often finds the camera and, except for the claw restraint on Hazbeen, is not really emotionally  engaged with him.

Also, love Orla! Beautiful shiny coat, excellent manners. Said lovingly: even better behaved than Louis.


----------



## Silverplume

The earrings are the worst earrings ever made, but everything else about Kate’s outfit is glorious. She looks fabulous!


----------



## Annawakes

I said it before….she needs to write a book about her exercise regimen and diet.  Her arms are killer!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

Good for her!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I read that and was so jealous. All I achieved during the lockdown was to gain weight, and I don't have two small children. And write half a cookbook I don't have a publisher lined up for yet  But good for her, seems like her and Kate share an interest in early childhood development.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Weekend with the Cambridges and I’m here for it


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate back at Wimbledon for ladies singles final

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love these ankle length dresses on her. I'm too short to rock the look.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love these ankle length dresses on her. I'm too short to rock the look.


So do I and so am I, unfortunately.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## White Orchid

Cosmopolitan said:


> source: gettyimages.com
> 
> View attachment 5443867
> View attachment 5443868
> View attachment 5443869
> 
> View attachment 5443870


Just curiously, who is the lady with the bad regrowth?  Kate looks amazing!


----------



## mikimoto007

This dress may be my favourite....


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Tom Cruise is in the royal box

source: Daily Mail









						Kate Middleton cuts a chic figure in yellow as she arrives Wimbledon
					

Watching the Wimbledon final, Kate Middleton appeared swept away in the spirit of the day, and was seen gasping, cheering and even hiding her face.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Laila619

She has the best head of hair. So jealous!


----------



## duna

I don't like this length dresses at all, neither on Kate nor on Sophie, they're unflattering, especially with high heels. Of course Kate looks great in anything, but this yellow dress is a miss for me, particularly the huge bow.


----------



## redney

Not a fan of the bright white pumps.


----------



## CobaltBlu

i am in awe of anyone who can wear yellow. Not a fan of the white pumps but she looks great; did you see the huge hat she has today?  She looked amazing.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love everything about Catherine's outfit....could have been better without the big bow, but she still makes everything look elegant.


----------



## MiniMabel

Honestly, she's stunning.  I love this length dress on her, so elegant with the high slim heels. The hat was lovely, too, and very necessary for the intensity of the sun in the heatwave we're having. Beautiful earrings.  Beautifully put together.  No bag, I notice, which was a bit unusual but probably not necessary to carry anything extra in this heat. Lovely smile. A very graceful lady.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Croisette7

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Superbe!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## duna

I wonder what Kate will wear today at the men's final, William should be attending aswell...


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> I wonder what Kate will wear today at the men's final, William should be attending aswell...


I'm going for something green.


----------



## duna

....or red? I'm ready for it, front row seats (of my living room)


----------



## mikimoto007

I'd like to see the tennis print dress she wore in one of the zooms over lockdown....but I think she usually goes for solid colours at Wimbledon.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## mikimoto007

Wow, we're on a big Alessandra Rich run...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Prince George is with them

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Helventara

I forget how William was introduced to his role at that age (and I think by that time people were more interested in his parents' saga) but I like how George and the other Cambridge kids are exposed to the public and introduced to their roles: in a controlled, selective, age-appropriate, safe but open manner.


----------



## mikimoto007

BVBookshop said:


> I forget how William was introduced to his role at that age (and I think by that time people were more interested in his parents' saga) but I like how George and the other Cambridge kids are exposed to the public and introduced to their roles: in a controlled, selective, age-appropriate, safe but open manner.



Agreed, they are doing a great job at this. I did wonder if we would see the kids yesterday,as usually Kate brings someone with her, but evidently they choose today. There's a sweet vide of her introducing George to people and explaining what their roles are. Her and George travelled separately to William also.

I'd like a little less volume in the skirt, and I don't think she needs a necklace with this, but she looks great.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Annawakes

Very few people can pull off this type of look.  I know I’d look like a cartoon in a dress like this.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## regnews

Some lovely pictures of kate with george


----------



## regnews




----------



## duna

I'm always amazed at how well behaved he is, sitting through 3 1/2 hours of tennis isn't obvious at his age.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sharont2305 said:


>




When I first watched the beginning of the video, I was appalled that a strange man would dare to hug and kiss George.  
 Then I realized who the strange man was.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW, how do you get invited to the royal box? Is it like a goody given out for some sort of achievement or service, or do the royals invite their friends, or both?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## scarlet555

Sharont2305 said:


>



This is super cute!  They know how to work the media in a non-obtrusive manner and are all quite charming in appearance.


----------



## LibbyRuth

QueenofWrapDress said:


> BTW, how do you get invited to the royal box? Is it like a goody given out for some sort of achievement or service, or do the royals invite their friends, or both?


The chairman of the club handles the invitations. Many of them go to past champions, an honor to important club members, tennis media people, celebrities who support tennis, etc.


----------



## DoggieBags

CarryOn2020 said:


> When I first watched the beginning of the video, I was appalled that a strange man would dare to hug and kiss George.
> Then I realized who the strange man was.


And how nice to see them out as a couple capable of having separate conversations with people as they work their way down the line of people. You know if had been the Harkles, TW would have had the Markle claw out and yanking Harry away once she was done with her meet and greet whether or not Harry was still working his way down the line.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## mikimoto007

QueenofWrapDress said:


> BTW, how do you get invited to the royal box? Is it like a goody given out for some sort of achievement or service, or do the royals invite their friends, or both?



Some of it is achievement based. I know last year some people in the royal box were involved in the covid vaccine.


----------



## gelbergirl

CarryOn2020 said:


> When I first watched the beginning of the video, I was appalled that a strange man would dare to hug and kiss George.
> Then I realized who the strange man was.



George looks a little stressed to me, anyone else?
Also, does she have a lady in waiting on the sidelines with her sunglasses?


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


>



She looks lovely but I hate white pumps.  Most white shoes (except trainers actually)...I think they remind me of old nurses' uniforms.


----------



## purseinsanity

Annawakes said:


> Very few people can pull off this type of look.  I know I’d look like a cartoon in a dress like this.


Not many people can wear peplum and look good.  I certainly can't!


----------



## LittleStar88

I admire that she can always look so perfectly and impeccably polished at every outing.

Dressing up in fabulous things must be fun, but do you think she ever just wants to put on sweats or leggings and just say to heck with it?


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Luvbolide

duna said:


> I'm always amazed at how well behaved he is, sitting through 3 1/2 hours of tennis isn't obvious at his age.



Especially in the heat - wasn’t it really hot there this weekend?  And sitting in the sun…ugh!

george is such a little dude in his suits!  And he is getting so tall!


----------



## Luvbolide

CarryOn2020 said:


> When I first watched the beginning of the video, I was appalled that a strange man would dare to hug and kiss George.
> Then I realized who the strange man was.



I had the same reaction - Security!!  Oh wait, never mind…


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


>




Love this - the champ was so cute talking directly to George as well as to W&K.  I so enjoy watching them teaching George the ropes.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## White Orchid

duna said:


> I'm always amazed at how well behaved he is, sitting through 3 1/2 hours of tennis isn't obvious at his age.


And in a suit and tie in the heat!


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Especially in the heat - wasn’t it really hot there this weekend?  And sitting in the sun…ugh!
> 
> george is such a little dude in his suits!  And he is getting so tall!


The roof is always partially closed on that side from what I can see so that the Royal Box is in the shade. Nevertheless, it was still hot.


----------



## regnews

Lovely pictures


----------



## regnews

LOve


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## MooMooVT

CarryOn2020 said:


> When I first watched the beginning of the video, I was appalled that a strange man would dare to hug and kiss George.
> Then I realized who the strange man was.


SAME!!


----------



## lulu212121

regnews said:


> View attachment 5445005
> 
> 
> LOve


Sweet picture.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## csshopper

Looks  lik Louis running to board, everyone else carries something, the incredibly well trained dog goes along, no pomp at all. On the other hand, scary they do all fly together, I understand why it makes the Queen uneasy.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

csshopper said:


> Looks  lik Louis running to board, everyone else carries something, the incredibly well trained dog goes along, no pomp at all. On the other hand, scary they do all fly together, I understand why it makes the Queen uneasy.



So do I, but I also understand why they would want to travel together as a family, especially with three kids. Plus, can you imagine the uproar if they took TWO flights to get to Anmer Hall?


----------



## csshopper

Sharont2305 said:


> The roof is always partially closed on that side from what I can see so that the Royal Box is in the shade. Nevertheless, it was still hot.


Neil Sean reported yesterday that George had said he was hot, and his parents told him he could remove his jacket, it was ok to do so. Evidently Wimbledon protocol gives gentlemen that option in extreme heat.

But as NS reported, George wants to emulate his father and “do the right thing” as he increasingly begins to understand their roles. So, like his father, he kept his jacket on.

William and Catherine are exceptional parents. It’s a joy to see their family interactions!


----------



## mikimoto007

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So do I, but I also understand why they would want to travel together as a family, especially with three kids. Plus, can you imagine the uproar if they took TWO flights to get to Anmer Hall?



I mean.....they could just take the train? 

I love how comfortable Orla looks with the helicopter. That's one pampered pup.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Do we have to retire this thread until the Cambridges resurface from their vacation?


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



Who is always taking their pictures from this angle??  I'd block this view if I were them.  I mean, I enjoy the videos but feel like I'm invading their privacy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

They just left last Monday night, presumably for Anmer Hall up in Norfolk, but if it’s true they’re moving households to Windsor I guess their summer break will be cut a bit short to get everything settled before school starts. I read rumors that they might be taking a summer getaway to the private Caribbean island of Mustique.

When they get on the helicopter in London they walk through a private field adjacent to the Nepalese Embassy near Kensington Palace. But it’s right in the middle of London so relatively easy for residents or tourists to get a glimpse. In the past Kate reportedly has said that living at Kensington Palace is like being trapped inside a gilded cage, so moving out of town to Windsor would give them more privacy and freedom to move around.


----------



## Sharont2305

This is the field where the helicopter lands. In one pic you can see the gate in the wall where we've seen them go through. The field is alongside a public footpath in Kensington Gardens.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Expect a U.S. royal visit by the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow! I’m in Boston! Can I go?


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## rose60610

It'll be interesting to see if they'll have some West Coast visitors in Boston...or if #6 and Claw expect them to come to Montecito.


----------



## Sophisticatted

It will probably be like the Jubilee.  No shared space.  No contact.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Cosmopolitan said:


> L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539840


Promoting environmentalism with another luxurious transcontinental holiday? Nice work if you can get it


----------



## Chloe302225

rose60610 said:


> It'll be interesting to see if they'll have some West Coast visitors in Boston...or if #6 and Claw expect them to come to Montecito.



I think they are going to be suddenly busy for whatever dates that are going to be announced.


----------



## rose60610

Chloe302225 said:


> I think they are going to be suddenly busy for whatever dates that are going to be announced.



Or "heavily" pregnant


----------



## WingNut

rose60610 said:


> Or "heavily" pregnant


Whenever I hear that phrase I think of the guppies I used to raise as a kid. THOSE would be "heavily pregnant".


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225

It looks like it was taken in Tresco, the Cambridge family are said to be in the Isles of Scilly currently.


----------



## Cinderlala

Sharont2305 said:


>



What a great picture!  It's wonderful to see such a happy little guy.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Luvbolide

Loved being able to see all of his bday pix!  Such a cute little guy!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Gosh, when did he grow up like this.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## csshopper

Cosmopolitan said:


>



I had never seen the picture showing the huge crowd including all the photographers gathered for the first glimpse of George as they exited the hospital.  I know they are Royals and certain behaviors are demanded and expected, but it still struck me how graciously they paused and posed for those assembled, even if it might have felt overwhelming by the sheer mass and the contrast to the quiet environment they were exiting. I remember leaving the hospital following the births of my children and in both cases I felt exhausted and just wanted to crawl into the car and get home as quickly as possible to try and get some relief for dealing with the stitches that had tender skin screaming. Catherine had no such luxury, responding to duty and understanding the importance of sharing this moment with their subjects, they paused for pictures and cheers with no sign of impatience or resentment. It set the tone for so much that followed as they have appropriately shared their family with us through the years. George is 9 and it feels like yesterday.

 (Also made me think how the Snarkles look petty and mean spirited in comparison with their approach to parenting.)


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

csshopper said:


> I remember leaving the hospital following the births of my children and in both cases I felt exhausted and just wanted to crawl into the car and get home as quickly as possible to try and get some relief for dealing with the stitches that had tender skin screaming. Catherine had no such luxury, responding to duty and understanding the importance of sharing this moment with their subjects, they paused for pictures and cheers with no sign of impatience or resentment.



I remember how Kate got so much flak for "setting unrealistic goals for new mothers". All I could feel was sympathy, I am pretty sure she would have prefered to quietly go home in comfortable lounge wear and crash in her own bed instead of getting hair and make-up done, getting fully dressed (with heels!) and posing for the press not even 24 hours after giving birth.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This so much. She was haunted by the press relentlessly, something Raptor probably secretly dreams of. Her parents were ridiculed, and those topless pictures? That private home was like a mile from the next street and that a*shole pap used a tele lens. I also remember the nurse killing herself and 10 years later I don't understand how the pranksters did not receive harsh punishment.

Kate persevered and her now glowing press is completely deserved.


----------



## MiniMabel

QueenofWrapDress said:


> This so much. She was haunted by the press relentlessly, something Raptor probably secretly dreams of. Her parents were ridiculed, and those topless pictures? That private home was like a mile from the next street and that a*shole pap used a tele lens. I also remember the nurse killing herself and 10 years later I don't understand how the pranksters did not receive harsh punishment.
> 
> *Kate persevered and her now glowing press is completely deserved.*



This. I think she's stunning in every way, a warm and caring human being and she thoroughly deserves her glowing press, as you rightly say.


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


>



she's so pretty....I hadn't noticed her dimples before


----------



## lanasyogamama

Does Catherine still wear pantyhose? Just curious.


----------



## Chloe302225

lanasyogamama said:


> Does Catherine still wear pantyhose? Just curious.


 I believe she does when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Is there a book about William or Kate? One that's worth reading


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CarryOn2020

EverSoElusive said:


> Is there a book about William or Kate? One that's worth reading


None that I know of, not even a book about the Middletons


----------



## DrDior

Twitter is blowing up with some rumor that William has extra-marital affairs - with Kate’s approval- because he likes to be pegged. The source is apparently a blind item from the highly (not credible) DeuxMoi.


----------



## DrDior

Here’s a screenshot of the item. I can’t help but question the timing of this rumor.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Please block out my email because it’s MeghanIsTheRealQueen@sunshine.com


----------



## Blyen

DrDior said:


> Here’s a screenshot of the item. I can’t help but question the timing of this rumor.
> 
> View attachment 5577381


Of course,the timing of this rumor getting out isn't suspect at all....
(I can't seem to be able to find emoticons anymore..)


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Yeah, I mean everything is possible. But seeing the Rose rumour was traced back to Raptor's camp and some people have had really bad press and a not so flattering book out lately, I can't help but, uh, wonder.


----------



## lanasyogamama

OMG, Ryan Air’s tweet!!!!


----------



## regnews

It's unbelievable. Everyone on twitter is repeating it and it's from this instagram account with this disclaimer:




Twitter is really dumb.....


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Even if it was true it would be a really low blow, something highly embarrassing to smear his character with something that won't be refuted like say, claiming he evaded taxes but that has no significance to his role really.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

If William decides to fly private to Boston, I'll kick in to offset his carbon footprint.  Fork the Ryan Air idiots!


----------



## csshopper

The most shocking part was Ryan Air's tasteless response. But then I Googled them and read reviews about their business practices, explains the attitude, often described as surly and rude.

As far as the post is concerned, I laughed when I read it as a poorly done, muckraking attempt by pond scum from the Suckess' Squad to embarrass the future King.

It only takes a few of the Cambridge's pictures to catch a glimpse of the look Will often gives his wife signaling there's only one woman he would like to cart off to bed. 

And, unlike Hazbeen, who leads a basically useless existence in Montecito, Will is living days filled with Royal responsibilities and a rich family life. Haz is the brother who has time to wander his mansion flushing toilets to keep the plumbing flowing and then out to the chickencoop to gather eggs, and to arrange liaisons if HE wanted to. Hard to see Will fitting any into his schedule.


----------



## purly

DrDior said:


> Twitter is blowing up with some rumor that William has extra-marital affairs - with Kate’s approval- because he likes to be pegged. The source is apparently a blind item from the highly (not credible) DeuxMoi.


I don't know how Catherine maintains her poise when things like this happens. True or not, the whole internet talking about my husband in that way would wreck me.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

n/m


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m bummed out that Twitter is believing this BS, but I think it will stay in the twitterverse and go away quickly


----------



## sdkitty

purly said:


> I don't know how Catherine maintains her poise when things like this happens. True or not, the whole internet talking about my husband in that way would wreck me.


yes, I think this would be hurtful....I choose not to believe it


----------



## Cavalier Girl

That unsubstantiated BS was put out for one reason.....Hatefulness.  It makes me nauseated.


----------



## LibbyRuth

It may not have even been hatefulness.  I think there are some pranksters out there who will submit outlandish stories to Duex Moi just to see how far they can push the envelope and get posted.


----------



## regnews

LibbyRuth said:


> It may not have even been hatefulness.  I think there are some pranksters out there who will submit outlandish stories to Duex Moi just to see how far they can push the envelope and get posted.



Those pranksters think they are funny but I doubt that six children between them will find it very funny in the schoolyard. Children are brutal to each other. People should think before doing. If it was true and they have evidence of it then I would say it was their own fault and they should have thought about their children. But this is just based on a tweet without any evidence. All because they stand in the way of who they want to be king and queen.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m bummed out that Twitter is believing this BS, but I think it will stay in the twitterverse and go away quickly


It's all over reddit too.


----------



## csshopper

csshopper said:


> The most shocking part was Ryan Air's tasteless response. But then I Googled them and read reviews about their business practices, explains the attitude, often described as surly and rude.
> 
> As far as the post is concerned, I laughed when I read it as a poorly done, muckraking attempt by pond scum from the Suckess' Squad to embarrass the future King.
> 
> It only takes a few of the Cambridge's pictures to catch a glimpse of the look Will often gives his wife signaling there's only one woman he would like to cart off to bed.
> 
> And, unlike Hazbeen, who leads a basically useless existence in Montecito, Will is living days filled with Royal responsibilities and a rich family life. Haz is the brother who has time to wander his mansion flushing toilets to keep the plumbing flowing and then out to the chickencoop to gather eggs, and to arrange liaisons if HE wanted to. Hard to see Will fitting any into his schedule.


Coming back to my original post for a moment to clarify and to say it was a poor word choice on my part to say "laughed."

It was absolutely not a reaction sparked by finding any humor in the nastiness of the slur on Prince William. On the contrary, it was that kind of "oh my gosh, how could anyone give any credence to this garbage, it's ridiculous." I was extremely naive.

Subsequently, it's clear there are those who do choose to accept whatever garbage they read and to capitalize on it, even when it's from a source that clearly states the information is not proven fact. The  deuxmoi site disclaimer reads, "Statements made on this account have not been independently confirmed. This account does not claim any information published is based on fact." 

Later in the day I tried a Search on line to see what backlash against Ryan Air for their disgusting post might have appeared. Maybe there is some since then, but initially it was a piling on of the worst kind. I clicked off and haven't been back since.

This whole thing is sickening.


----------



## LibbyRuth

regnews said:


> Those pranksters think they are funny but I doubt that six children between them will find it very funny in the schoolyard. Children are brutal to each other. People should think before doing. If it was true and they have evidence of it then I would say it was their own fault and they should have thought about their children. But this is just based on a tweet without any evidence. All because they stand in the way of who they want to be king and queen.


So should you be thinking about the children of any pranksters who it may get back to that you're saying others lives are ruined by a prank they could have been involved in? Just how far does this need to spiral to justify pearl clutching?  Stupid stuff gets posted on the internet.  Smart people recognize it's just stupid stuff.  Some will crack jokes without spending a lot of time thinking about it.  There are things more deserving of moral outrage than a silly story like this.


----------



## regnews

LibbyRuth said:


> So should you be thinking about the children of any pranksters who it may get back to that you're saying others lives are ruined by a prank they could have been involved in? Just how far does this need to spiral to justify pearl clutching?  Stupid stuff gets posted on the internet.  Smart people recognize it's just stupid stuff.  Some will crack jokes without spending a lot of time thinking about it.  There are things more deserving of moral outrage than a silly story like this.


Really... you are going there. For you it is a silly story because it isn't said about you. But I doubt that it is a silly story for William, Kate and their three children. Or for Rose, her husband and their three children. And quite frankly it is deserving of moral outrage.


----------



## LibbyRuth

regnews said:


> Really... you are going there. For you it is a silly story because it isn't said about you. But I doubt that it is a silly story for William, Kate and their three children. Or for Rose, her husband and their three children. And quite frankly it is deserving of moral outrage.


No, it has nothing to do with me.  It's a silly story because it's a silly story.  When something is said that is that outlandish and absurd, it's a silly story.  I give moral outrage to things like childhood poverty, gun violence, war.  A family that is extremely rich and spoiled but devote their lives to service having an absurd gossip story circulate for a few days does NOT reach that level.  It does for you and that's fine.  But it says nothing less about me that I choose not to project drama on kids i don't know in order to feel good about myself in internet posts.


----------



## regnews

regnews said:


> Really... you are going there. For you it is a silly story because it isn't said about you. But I doubt that it is a silly story for William, Kate and their three children. Or for Rose, her husband and their three children. And quite frankly it is deserving of moral outrage.


Anyway I will still stand by this. I am not reacting anymore to you. You are just baiting.... moving on.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Ok so it took me a bit to realize this new dirt still involves Rose Hanbury. The next one is that they have an illegitimate baby. Which one of the twins is it?


----------



## CarryOn2020

LibbyRuth said:


> No, it has nothing to do with me.  It's a silly story because it's a silly story.  When something is said that is that outlandish and absurd, it's a silly story.  I give moral outrage to things like childhood poverty, gun violence, war.  A family that is extremely rich and spoiled but devote their lives to service having an absurd gossip story circulate for a few days does NOT reach that level.  It does for you and that's fine.  But it says nothing less about me that I choose not to project drama on kids i don't know in order to feel good about myself in internet posts.


A silly story indeed.  This is just the kind of story H&M and their circle love to post - all gossip, rumor, innuendo, sound & fury signifying nothing. It is designed to distract from the TBower book.  Maybe in the past the H&M circle got away with it.  
Not today.  We see through the nonsense.


----------



## DrDior

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Ok so it took me a bit to realize this new dirt still involves Rose Hanbury. The next one is that they have an illegitimate baby. Which one of the twins is it?



Just in case: someone will need to explain how one gets a child from pegging. Inquiring minds will want to know.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Our favourite being adorable as always. I also love how they put effort in not only letting George be front and center. As we all know, Charlotte is a mean goalkeeper


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Our favourite being adorable as always. I also love how they put effort in not only letting George be front and center. As we all know, Charlotte is a mean goalkeeper



Such an adorable little girl!


----------



## Sharont2305

Isn't she lovely? Beautiful smile, and hair.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Royal visit to Great Britain Sail Grand Prix​The Duchess of Cambridge joins the 1851 Trust and the Great Britain SailGP team during a visit to the Great Britain Sail Grand Prix in Plymouth. Picture date: Sunday July 31, 2022. (Photo by Matt Keeble/PA Images via Getty Images)
source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Annawakes

Sharont2305 said:


> Isn't she lovely? Beautiful smile, and hair.


Looks like she is blessed with gorgeous hair like her mom.  Looking forward to many years of admiring her hair ))


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

Haven’t seen Will up that close in a while.  He’s aged.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

I hope we see George and Charlotte at the match. It's a 5pm kick off and it's the school holidays so you never know.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Annawakes said:


> Haven’t seen Will up that close in a while.  He’s aged.



I'd age too if I had relatives like him. 

Joking aside, I feel none of the Windsors age that well.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'd age too if I had relatives like him.
> 
> Joking aside, I feel none of the Windsors age that well.


we all age....well some, with the help of cosmetic procedures, less than others.  I think he's fortunate he looks more like his mom than like Charles


----------



## CarryOn2020

Such a sweet, delicate voice


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'd age too if I had relatives like him.
> 
> Joking aside, I feel none of the Windsors age that well.


Imo it is a bit of sun damage. Looks like they went on a holiday and everyone came back with a healthy glow [although I am well aware sun damage is not healthy].


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Imo it is a bit of sun damage. Looks like they went on a holiday and everyone came back with a healthy glow [although I am well aware sun damage is not healthy].



I've been wearing daily sunscreen since my teens. I've been mocked and ridiculed but at this point I'm the one laughing.


----------



## youngster

Sharont2305 said:


> Isn't she lovely? Beautiful smile, and hair.



She really is.  With Kate, Will, and Diana's genetics, she's likely to be tall, athletic, naturally slim, with amazing hair.  Probably someone who looks good in just about everything!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> She really is.  With Kate, Will, and Diana's genetics, she's likely to be tall, athletic, naturally slim, with amazing hair.  Probably someone who looks good in just about everything!



And her spunky personality! She'll be the center of every party.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## purly

I didn't know Catherine sailed! She looks like she's having so much fun too.


----------



## Cinderlala

Charlotte is a delight!  I love her adorable accent & shiny blow-out & everything else about her!!   All the Cambridge kids seem so lovely, which comes as no surprise to me.  It feels like theirs is a fun family, filled with love and many activities.


----------



## Cinderlala

Kate looks fabulous, as always!  She's skilled in so many things.  I wonder where the family went for their recent holiday---it looks like it was somewhere sunny because of the lightened hair color.  Charlotte's hair is also lighter in color since their holiday.  Hopefully, they will release a photo of the trip at some point.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Annawakes

Love love love her sporty looks.  Glad she doesn’t have to be dressed to the nines *all* the time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, she’s killing it in that outfit! Kate the Great!


----------



## Helventara

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5579530
> View attachment 5579531



Sir Ben Ainslie looked captivated by her.   She is incredible:  she looks amazing AND appropriate in any occasion.  Sporty, casual, formal to red carpet looks, she manages them all.
She should show her legs more often!  Sometimes I find the hem of her dresses a bit too long for someone so young and so slim.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The sugars are crying how she copied Raptor with the shorts. If Google was their friend they'd knew Kate has been wearing shorts for years when the occasion called for it, often around sailing.


----------



## DoggieBags

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The sugars are crying how she copied Raptor with the shorts. If Google was their friend they'd knew Kate has been wearing shorts for years when the occasion called for it, often around sailing.


Plus Kate wears appropriate athletic foot ware to go with the shorts. She’s in sneakers as opposed to the 6 inch stilettos TW often wears when she’s in shorts.


----------



## purseinsanity

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5579532
> View attachment 5579533
> View attachment 5579534



_*That's*_ how you wear shorts.


----------



## Toby93

DoggieBags said:


> Plus Kate wears appropriate athletic foot ware to go with the shorts. She’s in sneakers as opposed to the 6 inch stilettos TW often wears when she’s in shorts.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## purly

Idk are sneakers correct here? I always wear boat shoes around boats. Granted, you have to take them off on the boat usually so I never really grasped why it mattered.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

She’s so pretty.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cinderlala

I love seeing them out with their children---they really seem to be such good parents.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Love seeing Charlotte out and about with the parents.  Adorable dress and sandals, very age appropriate, she looks so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



And that’s how you wear a white suit!


----------



## purly

They are an adorable family!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## lanasyogamama

purseinsanity said:


> And that’s how you wear a white suit!


I’m glad she didn’t let the Sugars stop her from wearing white suits.


----------



## K.D.

Love these shoes  Recently bought a similar style but it's hard to protect the pointy toes while out and about, still, so chique


----------



## Cinderlala

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m glad she didn’t let the Sugars stop her from earring white suits.



She's been around long enough to not let most outside forces influence her behavior.  Plus, she probably doesn't even know what is said by the Claw's supporters---she has a life.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



she is just adorable


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

Chloe302225 said:


>




I love how nurturing, supportive, and engaged they both are with the kids in these public appearances. I'm sure it's a lot to juggle and they make it seem so effortless!


----------



## Chloe302225

Former tablet tennis star details surprise meeting with Kate Middleton
					

Writing in The Times, Matthew Syed, 51, explained he was stunned when he left the train toilet cubicle to see the Duchess of Cambridge chatting to his son Ted.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Truth hurts!


----------



## DoggieBags

I may not always like her outfits but whatever she wears is perfectly tailored and fits her perfectly.


----------



## MiniMabel

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5583064




A very well-deserved accolade.  Catherine always looks appropriate, be it a formal or more casual situation. It must be very hard having the world's eyes on her constantly but she deals with it with aplomb and grace. She's really lovely.


----------



## LittleStar88

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5583064




She dresses so impeccably well! Total style icon!


----------



## Luvbolide

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5583064





Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5583064



Those Tatler comments ought to be worth smashing a few serving platters over!  Of course, MM’s fans will say that Cringe doesn’t want to be wearing “appropriate dress lengths and classic silhouettes” - after all, Cringe wants to modernize the royal family.  *Cough*


----------



## charlottawill

CarryOn2020 said:


> Such a sweet, delicate voice



This just came up on my IG feed - she is too cute!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

It must be hard to always be compared, but also...how can you not be good at one single thing you do?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I just read an article (in German, so not posting...wasn't that enlightening anyway) where Omid Scobie of all people claimed the Cambridges are giving up the dream they had of living in London for the sake of their children. I don't know, it sure seems to me they were perfectly happy living on Anglesey or in Anmer Hall and returned to London mainly out of duty. 

Plus, it's not like they're moving to the Scottish highlands or something.


----------



## duna

.


----------



## LittleStar88

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I just read an article (in German, so not posting...wasn't that enlightening anyway) where Omid Scobie of all people claimed the Cambridges are giving up the dream they had of living in London for the sake of their children. I don't know, it sure seems to me they were perfectly happy living on Anglesey or in Anmer Hall and returned to London mainly out of duty.
> 
> Plus, it's not like they're moving to the Scottish highlands or something.



Even if it was for the benefit of the kids… It’s amazing to me that would even be an issue.

I guess Omid is ok with Gruesome Twosome’s child rearing plan of being hidden and isolated, marched out only for a paycheck or good press.


----------



## Toby93

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I just read an article (in German, so not posting...wasn't that enlightening anyway) where Omid Scobie of all people claimed the Cambridges are giving up the dream they had of living in London for the sake of their children. I don't know, it sure seems to me they were perfectly happy living on Anglesey or in Anmer Hall and returned to London mainly out of duty.
> 
> Plus, it's not like they're moving to the Scottish highlands or something.


Aren't they moving to Windsor to be closer to the Queen?


----------



## charlottawill

Toby93 said:


> Aren't they moving to Windsor to be closer to the Queen?




.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




He's just doing more of the Scoobie Spin


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## youngster

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Will looks so good in that velvet blazer!


----------



## Luvbolide

youngster said:


> Will looks so good in that velvet blazer!


Funny, I was just thinking the same!


----------



## rose60610

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I just read an article (in German, so not posting...wasn't that enlightening anyway) where Omid Scobie of all people claimed the Cambridges are giving up the dream they had of living in London for the sake of their children. I don't know, it sure seems to me they were perfectly happy living on Anglesey or in Anmer Hall and returned to London mainly out of duty.
> 
> Plus, it's not like they're moving to the Scottish highlands or something.



Windsor is only 20 some miles to London. "Giving up the dream"?? Isn't Frogmore Cottage in Windsor? Did Claw expect to kick Will and Kate out of Kensington, or take over Buckingham Palace so SHE could stay in London? I'd hardly think that living in Windsor is some kind of hardship. And living a ten minute walk from QEII, you know, the woman who gave them EVERYTHING, is nice. And why does Omid even care about the Cambridge's? He's an embarrassment.


----------



## regnews

https://www.instagram.com/tv/ChjNOsR..._web_copy_link

Kate, Charlotte, Louis and Maria yesterday at airport in Scotland on commercial flight.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Re the move,  I'm just going to say two words - four bedrooms.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## jennlt

Sharont2305 said:


> Re the move,  I'm just going to say two words - four bedrooms.


How many bathrooms?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purly

Sharont2305 said:


> Re the move,  I'm just going to say two words - four bedrooms.



I think it's considered normal for married royals to each have their own bedroom. It would be weird if they didn't.


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Re the move,  I'm just going to say two words - four bedrooms.


I guess you're referencing the difference between this home and H's?


----------



## sdkitty

purly said:


> I think it's considered normal for married royals to each have their own bedroom. It would be weird if they didn't.


the have three kids - so a bedroom for each child and one for the parents?


----------



## purly

sdkitty said:


> the have three kids - so a bedroom for each child and one for the parents?



Right. That would be highly unusual for the royal family. They would need at least five bedrooms.


----------



## regnews

purly said:


> Right. That would be highly unusual for the royal family. They would need at least five bedrooms.


Highly unusual.... in 2022? People really think that royals still live just like 50 years ago. Each their own bedroom. It's really funny that people think that.

That cottage has 4 bedrooms. So one for each child and one for their parents.


----------



## Sophisticatted

T has been reported in the past that William and Catherine share a bedroom.  The Queen and Prince Philip and Charles and Camilla have been reported to have separate bedrooms.

It seems as if William and Kate are trying to give their kids as much of a normal life as is possible.  Probably to keep the expectations of the spares in check.  I don’t doubt that they could live in the castle.  This is a conscientious choice.


----------



## sdkitty

Sophisticatted said:


> T has been reported in the past that William and Catherine share a bedroom.  The Queen and Prince Philip and Charles and Camilla have been reported to have separate bedrooms.
> 
> It seems as if William and Kate are trying to give their kids as much of a normal life as is possible.  Probably to keep the expectations of the spares in check.  I don’t doubt that they could live in the castle.  This is a conscientious choice.


I'd like to think Kate and William share a bedroom like a "normal" couple


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

purly said:


> I think it's considered normal for married royals to each have their own bedroom. It would be weird if they didn't.



They have three kids, so four bedrooms won't accomodate that.

ETA: sorry, I answered before reading the rest of the discussion! So used to doing that from the other thread where I often return to 5+ new pages at once.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> I'd like to think Kate and William share a bedroom like a "normal" couple



Not that I think separate bedrooms are an indication the relationship is rocky. Some people just have different sleeping habits (I know a pretty happy couple if outsiders can even judge those things - one gets up at 4 a.m. and is in bed by 9 p.m. entirely by choice, the other  one sleeps until noon if off and nothing's on that day, but is barely seen anywhere near the bedroom until way after midnight), some people are light sleepers, some people snore.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Not that I think separate bedrooms are an indication the relationship is rocky. Some people just have different sleeping habits (I know a pretty happy couple if outsiders can even judge those things - one gets up at 4 a.m. and is in bed by 9 p.m. entirely by choice, the other  one sleeps until noon if off and nothing's on that day, but is barely seen anywhere near the bedroom until way after midnight), some people are light sleepers, some people snore.


anything is possible but for a young couple like them I would expect they would share a bedroom. They seem like a normal happy family. (to the extent you can be a future king and queen consort and be "normal")

  apparently the house doesn't have 16 bathrooms


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> anything is possible but for a young couple like them I would expect they would share a bedroom. They seem like a normal happy family.   apparently the house doesn't have 16 bathrooms



True.


----------



## LittleStar88

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Not that I think separate bedrooms are an indication the relationship is rocky. Some people just have different sleeping habits (I know a pretty happy couple if outsiders can even judge those things - one gets up at 4 a.m. and is in bed by 9 p.m. entirely by choice, the other  one sleeps until noon if off and nothing's on that day, but is barely seen anywhere near the bedroom until way after midnight), some people are light sleepers, some people snore.



My husband tosses, turns, flails arms (getting accidentally smacked in the face, body, head by arms akimbo is no fun!), snores…. Two things would remedy it. Either he wears a straight jacket or we sleep separately. The latter works beautifully for us. We both sleep well and wake up rested and happy. Separate rooms can be a life (and marriage) saver!


----------



## Sharont2305

jennlt said:


> How many bathrooms?


One or two.


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> I guess you're referencing the difference between this home and H's?


Yes.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Wanna treat yourself like Kate? I just read a short piece that she sometimes stopped by after picking up George from school.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

"I tried Kate Middleton's Order From Gail's Bakery and Immediately Understood why she Orders it."


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> "I tried Kate Middleton's Order From Gail's Bakery and Immediately Understood why she Orders it."


Supposedly this is a recipe from the book.  Looks delicious - but then any brownie recipe look yummy to my eye 









						Pecan Brownies
					

Rich but bitter dark chocolate is combined with sweet and nutty pecans to create this incredible brownie recipe. A hint of sea salt brings out the flavours.




					thehappyfoodie.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love pecans! They are a bit hard to find in Germany, though (and expensive).


----------



## Cinderlala

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love pecans! They are a bit hard to find in Germany, though (and expensive).


Really?  I did not know that!

I like that W&C take such a casual approach to life.  It's so oddly normal and I'm sure it's great for the kids.


----------



## jennlt

James Middleton hints that W&K may soon have a furry new family member.









						James Middleton Welcomed a New Litter of Puppies for International Dog Day
					

Kate Middleton's younger brother announced the new litter with the promise of "some very exciting news" for one of the pups.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That's not the same breed as Orla, is it? Is it a Golden Retriever?


----------



## Sophisticatted

Noticed the dog touching Country Lfe magazine.  Camilla recently edited it, and I believe Kate took some photos of her for the edition.  It’s sweet to see other members support and promote their family, in their own way.  It also seems like a “sweet nod” to the Cambridges recent move from London.


----------



## jennlt

QueenofWrapDress said:


> That's not the same breed as Orla, is it? Is it a Golden Retriever?


Orla is a spaniel and Mabel looks like a golden retriever to me but I'm not picking sides because they are all beautiful lol


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purly

That's so cute, I should get it for my kiddo for Christmas. What a fun idea for a fundraiser.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mabel is a golden retriever.  Those puppies are to die for!


----------



## White Orchid

They are truly adorable dogs (Retrievers) but I hope they adopt some rescues too.


----------



## regnews

Catherine today (03/09/22) in Windsor


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

jennlt said:


> James Middleton hints that W&K may soon have a furry new family member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Middleton Welcomed a New Litter of Puppies for International Dog Day
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton's younger brother announced the new litter with the promise of "some very exciting news" for one of the pups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.townandcountrymag.com



wow, 8 is a lot of puppies for that mama to care for.  how would you pick one?  they all look the same....maybe in a few weeks there will be some differences?


----------



## DoggieBags

sdkitty said:


> wow, 8 is a lot of puppies for that mama to care for.  how would you pick one?  they all look the same....maybe in a few weeks there will be some differences?


Dog Breeders I’ve talked to in the past typically put colored ribbons or some other identifying item on each pup so they can more easily track how each progresses. So a breeder may refer to one pup as blue (ribbon) boy, another as green girl, and so forth. the pups will grow at different rates and top out at different maximum weights when fully mature. It’s not easy to tell how big each pup will be when fully mature. My last Rottweiler topped out at 140 pounds while his brother topped out at 90 pounds. I got my boy when he was 10 weeks old and at the time he and his brother were almost identical in size. However, Personalities quickly become apparent and in my experience do not change. There are temperament tests breeders conduct early, like how each pup reacts to different stimuli, how they interact with each other, how they react to people, etc. one test I’ve seen done is to throw a set of keys near one of the pups. Does the pup cringe when he/she hears the jingle of the keys or does it look towards where the sound came from and go to investigate or does it ignore it altogether? knowing the personalities/ temperaments of the puppies will hopefully allow them to be matched appropriately with their new forever families.
james Middleton sounds like he has a lot of experience with dogs and also knows the cambridges very well so I assume he would be able to help the cambridges pick the pup best suited to their family.


----------



## sdkitty

DoggieBags said:


> Dog Breeders I’ve talked to in the past typically put colored ribbons or some other identifying item on each pup so they can more easily track how each progresses. So a breeder may refer to one pup as blue (ribbon) boy, another as green girl, and so forth. the pups will grow at different rates and top out at different maximum weights when fully mature. It’s not easy to tell how big each pup will be when fully mature. My last Rottweiler topped out at 140 pounds while his brother topped out at 90 pounds. I got my boy when he was 10 weeks old and at the time he and his brother were almost identical in size. However, Personalities quickly become apparent and in my experience do not change. There are temperament tests breeders conduct early, like how each pup reacts to different stimuli, how they interact with each other, how they react to people, etc. one test I’ve seen done is to throw a set of keys near one of the pups. Does the pup cringe when he/she hears the jingle of the keys or does it look towards where the sound came from and go to investigate or does it ignore it altogether? knowing the personalities/ temperaments of the puppies will hopefully allow them to be matched appropriately with their new forever families.


thanks
very interesting
Of course you're right - they all look alike now but will develop different characteristics
We probably should have done some of these tests on our kitties....they are very skittish, esp the boy.  The cable TV guy came into the house the other day and the cat was terrorized for hours after he left


----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> wow, 8 is a lot of puppies for that mama to care for.  how would you pick one?  they all look the same....maybe in a few weeks there will be some differences?


Eight is a big litter of puppies but luckily, Mabel has human helpers. I've never chosen from a litter of puppies but I would look for the puppy who seemed interested in me or came over to me of his/her own accord if I wanted an outgoing dog who loves everyone. My last three dogs/puppies have had health issues and no one wanted them; those are the type of animals I add to my family. Dogs start to develop their individual personalities in the first several weeks and I'm sure it's such fun to watch them grow.

I found my last kitten after he had been abandoned by his mother because he was sick. I took him to the vet immediately and she said he would only have lived for another 24 hours or so without medical care. He lived for 18 years and was such an affectionate, loving cat with a dash of mischievousness and playfulness. He loved our dogs, too. He was literally perfect.

I hope Mabel's puppies have long, happy lives with their forever families. My dream is to have a world where rescues and shelters are unnecessary because animals have one secure, loving home their entire lives.

Since we're talking puppies, here's a couple pictures of my last rescue. He couldn't walk when we brought him home and the people we adopted him from hadn't bothered to take care of him or keep him clean for the few weeks he was with them. In the first picture, he's still covered in filth because he wasn't feeling well initially so I didn't want to stress him out by bathing him. I cleaned him as well as I could with puppy wipes but it was really crusted on him. He's healthy as can be now, walks and runs normally and is extremely spoiled and loved.


----------



## sdkitty

jennlt said:


> Eight is a big litter of puppies but luckily, Mabel has human helpers. I've never chosen from a litter of puppies but I would look for the puppy who seemed interested in me or came over to me of his/her own accord if I wanted an outgoing dog who loves everyone. My last three dogs/puppies have had health issues and no one wanted them; those are the type of animals I add to my family. Dogs start to develop their individual personalities in the first several weeks and I'm sure it's such fun to watch them grow.
> 
> I found my last kitten after he had been abandoned by his mother because he was sick. I took him to the vet immediately and she said he would only have lived for another 24 hours or so without medical care. He lived for 18 years and was such an affectionate, loving cat with a dash of mischievousness and playfulness. He loved our dogs, too. He was literally perfect.
> 
> I hope Mabel's puppies have long, happy lives with their forever families. My dream is to have a world where rescues and shelters are unnecessary because animals have one secure, loving home their entire lives.
> 
> Since we're talking puppies, here's a couple pictures of my last rescue. He couldn't walk when we brought him home and the people we adopted him from hadn't bothered to take care of him or keep him clean for the few weeks he was with them. In the first picture, he's still covered in filth because he wasn't feeling well initially so I didn't want to stress him out by bathing him. I cleaned him as well as I could with puppy wipes but it was really crusted on him. He's healthy as can be now, walks and runs normally and is extremely spoiled and loved.
> View attachment 5603389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603387


the second picture is SO CUTE
bless you for being such a good animal companion.....I had dogs as a kid but as an adult, only cats.  I've picked them in various ways - two were kittens from friends and I chose by color.  One from the shelter I chose the way you said - he was interested in me - wanted to get out of there.  Maybe my most lovable docile cat we've had showed up as a stray.

the two we have now, I guess I was a bit impulsive.  I decided it was time to get two cats.  I wanted a bonded pair or siblings.  It wasn't the best time of year to looks for young cats.  after looking at several pairs and almost taking one who was adopted to someone else when I went back - I found the two we have.  their "qualifications" were basically they were the right age and come together from the same household.  we love them but they are shy cats and in some ways not as gratifying to have as a more affectionate, social kitty.  but they love us in their way (I think)


----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> very interesting
> Of course you're right - they all look alike now but will develop different characteristics
> We probably should have done some of these tests on our kitties....they are very skittish, esp the boy.  The cable TV guy came into the house the other day and the cat was terrorized for hours after he left


Do your kitties have their own, safe space they can go to? Our kitty had a covered pet bed in a very quiet area of the house that he would retreat to when he wanted to be alone. We kept his favorite crackler toy with catnip nearby, too, so he could entertain himself. 

My older dog has always had a very anxious personality and we finally had to have a sedative prescribed for him to take during stressful times when nothing else we tried worked. It definitely helped so that may be an option for you if you've tried all the behavioral tricks?


----------



## sdkitty

jennlt said:


> Do your kitties have their own, safe space they can go to? Our kitty had a covered pet bed in a very quiet area of the house that he would retreat to when he wanted to be alone. We kept his favorite crackler toy with catnip nearby, too, so he could entertain himself.
> 
> My older dog has always had a very anxious personality and we finally had to have a sedative prescribed for him to take during stressful times when nothing else we tried worked. It definitely helped so that may be an option for you if you've tried all the behavioral tricks?


the guest bedroom is where their litter box is....if they get scared they can to in there and go under the bed or in the closet.  he hides in the closet when the pet sitter comes.  little girl isn't as skittish.  she actually stayed in the cat condo out in the main part of the house last time pet sitter came.  I've thought about Feliway but we tried that when our other cat had some issues and it didn't seem to do anything.  I'd rather not put him on drugs since these situations don't come up all the time.  For some reason the cable TV guy caused more stress than the usual "intruder" - maybe because he ventured into the office which is next to their room.
  The biggest worry would be if we had to get him into a carrier to go to the vet or in the event of a fire.  I try to pick them up (which they don't like) sometimes so they will get used to it in case something like that happens.


----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> the second picture is SO CUTE
> bless you for being such a good animal companion.....I had dogs as a kid but as an adult, only cats.  I've picked them in various ways - two were kittens from friends and I chose by color.  One from the shelter I chose the way you said - he was interested in me - wanted to get out of there.  Maybe my most lovable docile cat we've had showed up as a stray.
> 
> the two we have now, I guess I was a bit impulsive.  I decided it was time to get two cats.  I wanted a bonded pair or siblings.  It wasn't the best time of year to looks for young cats.  after looking at several pairs and almost taking one who was adopted to someone else when I went back - I found the two we have.  their "qualifications" were basically they were the right age and come together from the same household.  we love them but they are shy cats and in some ways not as gratifying to have as a more affectionate, social kitty.  but they love us in their way (I think)


I'm so glad you adopted the shy kitties because they may not have found a home otherwise. Usually a bonded pair is a really good idea because they have each other to comfort them but who knows what their circumstances were like before you adopted them? 

I tend to go overboard and buy lots of different treats and toys until I find the things a new cat or dog loves and sometimes that helps bring them out of their shell a little and helps us bond. My kitty loved ham and would jump on the dining table to get it; maybe there's a human food that yours go crazy for? Even catnip doesn't relax your shy boy?

Maybe @QueenofWrapDress has an idea? She's a cat mom, too.


----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> the guest bedroom is where their litter box is....if they get scared they can to in there and go under the bed or in the closet.  he hides in the closet when the pet sitter comes.  little girl isn't as skittish.  she actually stayed in the cat condo out in the main part of the house last time pet sitter came.  I've thought about Feliway but we tried that when our other cat had some issues and it didn't seem to do anything.  I'd rather not put him on drugs since these situations don't come up all the time.  For some reason the cable TV guy caused more stress than the usual "intruder" - maybe because he ventured into the office which is next to their room.
> The biggest worry would be if we had to get him into a carrier to go to the vet or in the event of a fire.  I try to pick them up (which they don't like) sometimes so they will get used to it in case something like that happens.


I don't give my dog the sedative unless I know he's going to be experiencing something that's stressful to him. His pain pill he gets regularly but the sedative is only for exceptional circumstances. I tried everything to calm him for about 8 years before I finally threw in the towel and resorted to medication. Honestly, I wish I'd done it sooner.

Picking them up every day is a good idea. My kitty liked to sit on my lap on his own terms but he didn't like to be picked up by people. I'd pick him up and take him to the window to watch the birds and squirrels and then he'd completely forget that I was holding him because he was so interested in watching the outdoors.


----------



## sdkitty

jennlt said:


> I don't give my dog the sedative unless I know he's going to be experiencing something that's stressful to him. His pain pill he gets regularly but the sedative is only for exceptional circumstances. I tried everything to calm him for about 8 years before I finally threw in the towel and resorted to medication. Honestly, I wish I'd done it sooner.
> 
> Picking them up every day is a good idea. My kitty liked to sit on my lap on his own terms but he didn't like to be picked up by people. I'd pick him up and take him to the window to watch the birds and squirrels and then he'd completely forget that I was holding him because he was so interested in watching the outdoors.


maybe I'll try that window thing
my boy has gotten on my lap a couple of times when I'm sitting at the kitchen island....doesn't stay long....he will sit next to me on the sofa if it's quiet - when I'm reading a book.  little girl has never sat on my lap but has sat on DH's lap.  only when he has a throw on his lap - not on bare skin 
they're funny cats - like to be near you but not a lot of touching or cuddling.  they're only two years old so maybe they'll come around


----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> maybe I'll try that window thing
> my boy has gotten on my lap a couple of times when I'm sitting at the kitchen island....doesn't stay long....he will sit next to me on the sofa if it's quiet - when I'm reading a book.  little girl has never sat on my lap but has sat on DH's lap.  only when he has a throw on his lap - not on bare skin
> they're funny cats - like to be near you but not a lot of touching or cuddling.  they're only two years old so maybe they'll come around


If they had a traumatic beginning, it may take a while for them to learn to trust but it sounds like they may be coming around if they are sitting on laps even occasionally. All of mine love throw blankets, too. I guess animals and kids like the comfort of a security blanket. I bet if you patiently keep doing what you're doing, they will eventually relax and enjoy your company


----------



## sdkitty

jennlt said:


> If they had a traumatic beginning, it may take a while for them to learn to trust but it sounds like they may be coming around if they are sitting on laps even occasionally. All of mine love throw blankets, too. I guess animals and kids like the comfort of a security blanket. I bet if you patiently keep doing what you're doing, they will eventually relax and enjoy your company


they are playful and like to be near us.....he frequently rolls on his back and likes his tummy rubbed...she has started rolling on her back, relaxing too
They just aren't cuddly.  Sometimes he will try to jump up and be with me on the couch or a chair and it's like he can't quite relax - he jumps down again.  we love them - they're just a bit different.  we're pretty sure they came from a hoarding situation so they weren't handled enough as little kittens.

who knows what else - bullied by the big cats when they were tiny?  He eats like a champ - no problem there.


----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> they are playful and like to be near us.....he frequently rolls on his back and likes his tummy rubbed...she has started rolling on her back, relaxing too
> They just aren't cuddly.  Sometimes he will try to jump up and be with me on the couch or a chair and it's like he can't quite relax - he jumps down again.  we love them - they're just a bit different.  we're pretty sure they came from a hoarding situation so they weren't handled enough as little kittens.
> 
> who knows what else - bullied by the big cats when they were tiny?  He eats like a champ - no problem there.


I think rolling on their backs is a very good sign. If they are comfortable enough to expose their tummies then they trust you. Iirc, you live somewhere warm but maybe if you have a few chilly days this winter, they may be miraculously more cuddly. My kitty definitely liked to snuggle every winter evening.


----------



## sdkitty

jennlt said:


> I think rolling on their backs is a very good sign. If they are comfortable enough to expose their tummies then they trust you. Iirc, you live somewhere warm but maybe if you have a few chilly days this winter, they may be miraculously more cuddly. My kitty definitely liked to snuggle every winter evening.


yes, our little girl has gotten on DH's lap with the throw in cold weather a lot.....never on mine.  maybe she likes his recliner or his bigger lap


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## jennlt

sdkitty said:


> yes, our little girl has gotten on DH's lap with the throw in cold weather a lot.....never on mine.  maybe she likes his recliner or his bigger lap


There's an idea - time to borrow DH's recliner and throw blanket and get your little girl to snuggle on your lap


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

jennlt said:


> My last three dogs/puppies have had health issues and no one wanted them; those are the type of animals I add to my family.



I love this so much. I don't want another pet after I lost my little soulmate (though I'm secretly dreaming of a pair of huge Maine Coons I can name after Harry Potter characters  ) but it always breaks my heart to see sick or handicapped ones. What makes me especially mad is senior pets given up after their owner dies by their family. How hard can it be to take care of a pet that has a few months or maybe a year...after all you are not saying no to the rest of the inheritance.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


>




They are so refreshingly fussfree.


----------



## jennlt

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love this so much. I don't want another pet after I lost my little soulmate (though I'm secretly dreaming of a pair of huge Maine Coons I can name after Harry Potter characters  ) but it always breaks my heart to see sick or handicapped ones. What makes me especially mad is senior pets given up after their owner dies by their family. How hard can it be to take care of a pet that has a few months or maybe a year...after all you are not saying no to the rest of the inheritance.


What?! Some people get the inheritance and get rid of the dog?! That's despicable. The closest I've come to that is when I inherited a senior dog but no money. I must be doing it wrong lol. She had a very happy last year of her life with us, though, because she ruled the roost in our house for the time she was there.

Maine Coons are so beautiful and I'll bet your soulmate would consider it an honor to her/his memory if you wanted to give a home to a pair of kitties in need. Hermione is a perfect Maine Coon name.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

jennlt said:


> Maybe @QueenofWrapDress has an idea? She's a cat mom, too.



To be honest while the semi-stray we inherited from a neighbour did a 180 (went from not interested in being touched for 6+ years, roaming the neighbourhood and afraid when the front door closed to asking to be petted, somewhat ok with being brushed, sleeping inside if at curious places and rarely far away from the property) I don't think it was anything I did. I like to say that my cat probably had a word with him, but maybe it was just that we were both newly orphaned and he instinctively knew, so we bonded over loss. It was heartbreaking to witness how he'd run over to his old home whenever the front door was open to check if his former human had come back. Seeing his distanced behaviour we didn't think it would be so hard on him.

What I did during the first weeks when he was still very shy and always kept close to the door was spend time with him at his own pace. E.g., he didn't want to play or cuddle, but he liked to lie next to me and purr, so for a while I'd get my book or laptop down to the living room instead of going up to my office or bedroom.


----------



## DoggieBags

jennlt said:


> What?! Some people get the inheritance and get rid of the dog?! That's despicable. The closest I've come to that is when I inherited a senior dog but no money. I must be doing it wrong lol. She had a very happy last year of her life with us, though, because she ruled the roost in our house for the time she was there.
> 
> Maine Coons are so beautiful and I'll bet your soulmate would consider it an honor to her/his memory if you wanted to give a home to a pair of kitties in need. Hermione is a perfect Maine Coon name.


Years ago, one of my dog’s regular playmates‘ owner passed away suddenly. The dog was a huge Doberman with impeccable manners. Her owner was a very wealthy bachelor whose brother inherited his entire estate. The brother refused to take the dog and contacted Doberman rescue. I asked if I could take her instead and the brother agreed. So I ended up with the 7 year old Doberman and the brother didn’t offer a single penny towards her upkeep. His loss because she was a fabulous dog. I had her for 5 years before she passed away.


----------



## DoggieBags

QueenofWrapDress said:


> They are so refreshingly fussfree.


Yup. Zero drama, zero whining.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

DoggieBags said:


> Years ago, one of my dog’s regular playmates‘ owner passed away suddenly. The dog was a huge Doberman with impeccable manners. Her owner was a very wealthy bachelor whose brother inherited his entire estate. The brother refused to take the dog and contacted Doberman rescue. I asked if I could take her instead and the brother agreed. So I ended up with the 7 year old Doberman and the brother didn’t offer a single penny towards her upkeep. His loss because she was a fabulous dog. I had her for 5 years before she passed away.



I hope he choked on all that money. Gross.


----------



## jennlt

DoggieBags said:


> Years ago, one of my dog’s regular playmates‘ owner passed away suddenly. The dog was a huge Doberman with impeccable manners. Her owner was a very wealthy bachelor whose brother inherited his entire estate. The brother refused to take the dog and contacted Doberman rescue. I asked if I could take her instead and the brother agreed. So I ended up with the 7 year old Doberman and the brother didn’t offer a single penny towards her upkeep. His loss because she was a fabulous dog. I had her for 5 years before she passed away.


If my family members inherit my money but discard my animals, I will haunt them mercilessly.


----------



## pinky7129

jennlt said:


> If my family members inherit my money but discard my animals, I will haunt them mercilessly.


I’ve ended relationships with people over their mistreatment of animals. Even away I’ll call my hubs and ask how the babies are and if they’re fed


----------



## K.D.

pinky7129 said:


> I’ve ended relationships with people over their mistreatment of animals. Even away I’ll call my hubs and ask how the babies are and if they’re fed


Me too, just last weekend. Had an emergency the same evening and thought, NO, can't look at the way they treat their animal when I compare it to how I treat mine. Someone said it's also a sign how they treat humans.


----------



## sdkitty

DoggieBags said:


> Years ago, one of my dog’s regular playmates‘ owner passed away suddenly. The dog was a huge Doberman with impeccable manners. Her owner was a very wealthy bachelor whose brother inherited his entire estate. The brother refused to take the dog and contacted Doberman rescue. I asked if I could take her instead and the brother agreed. So I ended up with the 7 year old Doberman and the brother didn’t offer a single penny towards her upkeep. His loss because she was a fabulous dog. I had her for 5 years before she passed away.


wonderful that you gave the dobie a loving home.  I'm sure he appreciated it.  shame on that man for taking the money and not caring about his brother's loyal companion


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> wonderful that you gave the dobie a loving home.  I'm sure he appreciated it.  shame on that man for taking the money and not caring about his brother's loyal companion



Right? Even if you are no pet person why would you not take care of something your loved one loved dearly.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Right? Even if you are no pet person why would you not take care of something your loved one loved dearly.


I suppose there are some people who don't like animals. My sisters sons MIL is terrified of her little terrier LOL.
 and years ago people were afraid of dobies.  good that he agreed to give the dog to someone who wanted it.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> I suppose there are some people who don't like animals. My sisters sons MIL is terrified of her little terrier LOL.
> and years ago people were afraid of dobies.  good that he agreed to give the dog to someone who wanted it.



But writing a cheque or promising to go in on vet costs couldn't have been all that scary when you just inherited a bunch of money. 

Also I always wonder what it is...are people REALLY afraid of a small dog or are they just being dramatic? Like, how likely is it that it will go for their throat or eat off their face?


----------



## Swanky

Friendly reminder to get back to topic please. We have a wonderful animal forum for discussion of all things animals!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

When's back-to-school day for the Cambridge kids?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> When's back-to-school day for the Cambridge kids?


It'll be this week. Not every school starts on the same day.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love this family.  Looks like George and Louis are thinking the same thing - _we’ve got this_.


----------



## Cinderlala

What a beautiful family---it looks like they have so much fun together!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CentralTimeZone

Cosmopolitan said:


>



She's in black.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Maybe she's going after the kids unloaded her adventures on her and are taken care of.


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Maybe she's going after the kids unloaded her adventures on her and are taken care of.



This is what I was thinking.  Maybe she'll get the kids settled, explain things in an age appropriate way, and then take a flight up there. It's not that long a trip.


----------



## lanasyogamama

hollieplus2 said:


> She's in black.


Gosh, I’d have sunglasses on to give me some privacy.


----------



## Cinderlala

So sad on what was meant to have been such a happy day for the Cambridge family.


----------



## duna

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Maybe she's going after the kids unloaded her adventures on her and are taken care of.


I really hope so, MM isn't going after all, thank God!!!


----------



## Helventara

duna said:


> I really hope so, MM isn't going after all, thank God!!!


Yes. Just heard that on the BBC


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

William and Kate have updated their page to reflect their new title.


----------



## megs0927

William looked so strong and stoic driving his uncles and aunt into Balmoral. I can only imagine that Her Majesty was at peace knowing what a strong Heir and grandson she has shaped.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

"The Duke of Edinburgh may have been the queen’s “strength and stay,” but her children – Charles, Anne, Andrew and Edward (not to mention her many grandchildren and great-grandchildren) – were a constant joy in her life."

Photos that capture Queen Elizabeth as a mom


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

What a sad and difficult day for William and Catherine.  And the lovely Cambridge children.  Their beloved Gan Gan...


----------



## rose60610

News reporting Duchess of Cambridge has long observed TQ to respectfully model her behavior as she prepares to become Queen Consort. Class.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## youngster

I am really looking forward to the investiture ceremony of William as Prince of Wales.  I think this will be amazing, whenever it takes place.


----------



## Traminer

Cosmopolitan said:


>



This answers my question in the King Charles' III thread!


----------



## Traminer

youngster said:


> I am really looking forward to the investiture ceremony of William as Prince of Wales.  I think this will be amazing, whenever it takes place.


That's what I think as well.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Here are some of the details of King Charles III’s investiture as Prince of Wales.
I wonder if William has learned any of the language as Charles did. 









						The Investiture of the Prince of Wales - The National Archives blog
					

On 1 July 1969, Queen Elizabeth II invested her eldest son, Prince Charles, as the Prince of Wales. The investiture took place at Caernarfon Castle in Wales.




					blog.nationalarchives.gov.uk


----------



## Traminer

CobaltBlu said:


> I wonder if William has learned any of the language as Charles did.


Here is the  (in-official) National Anthem of Wales - in Welsh:

Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi,
Gwlad beirdd a chantorion, enwogion o fri;
Ei gwrol ryfelwyr, gwladgarwyr tra mâd,
Tros ryddid gollasant eu gwaed.

And here in English:

O Land of my fathers, O land of my love,
Dear mother of minstrels who kindle and move,
And hero on hero, who at honour's proud call,
For freedom their lifeblood let fall.


----------



## Traminer

National anthem of Wales (Welsh/English lyrics)​


----------



## duna

CobaltBlu said:


> Here are some of the details of King Charles III’s investiture as Prince of Wales.
> I wonder if William has learned any of the language as Charles did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Investiture of the Prince of Wales - The National Archives blog
> 
> 
> On 1 July 1969, Queen Elizabeth II invested her eldest son, Prince Charles, as the Prince of Wales. The investiture took place at Caernarfon Castle in Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.nationalarchives.gov.uk


I remember watching on TV his investiture as Prince of Wales, he was 18 and I was 9. I very much look forward to watching William's as well.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

CobaltBlu said:


> Here are some of the details of King Charles III’s investiture as Prince of Wales.
> I wonder if William has learned any of the language as Charles did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Investiture of the Prince of Wales - The National Archives blog
> 
> 
> On 1 July 1969, Queen Elizabeth II invested her eldest son, Prince Charles, as the Prince of Wales. The investiture took place at Caernarfon Castle in Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blog.nationalarchives.gov.uk


He did, as did Catherine. They lived here.


----------



## Sharont2305

It's official, they are now Prince and Princess of Wales, as announced by the King.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> It's official, they are now Prince and Princess of Wales, as announced by the King.


Yes, I'm so glad!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> It's official, they are now Prince and Princess of Wales, as announced by the King.



I'm not usually one for the kitschy Di mentions, but I have no doubt Kate will make Diana proud. She'll be a fabulous Princess of Wales.


----------



## jcnc

Smart move! I think everyone knew that the popularity of monarchy will not remain the same after QE’s death. Having a new Prince and Princess of Wales will keep the interest and positivity around the popular royal couple high


Cosmopolitan said:


>


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Their updated Twitter account


----------



## Chanbal




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm not usually one for the kitschy Di mentions, but I have no doubt Kate will make Diana proud. She'll be a fabulous Princess of Wales.


Well, madam can shove her 'sweet nods' to Diana up her %&£#, this is the biggest nod ever!


----------



## rubypurple

They changed their IG name


----------



## gelbergirl

Will they get a bigger house?  Clarence House?
Windsor Castle?


----------



## Sophisticatted

gelbergirl said:


> Will they get a bigger house?  Clarence House?
> Windsor Castle?



Just my opinion, but I suspect they will stay in the cottage and use the palace nearby for work.  I suspect this because I think they want to give their kids as “normal” a life as possible, especially the spares.  I think they don’t want their spares turning out like Harry and Andy.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sophisticatted said:


> Just my opinion, but I suspect they will stay in the cottage and use the palace nearby for work.  I suspect this because I think they want to give their kids as “normal” a life as possible, especially the spares.  I think they don’t want their spares turning out like Harry and Andy.



They work out of Kensington Palace, though. Wasn't it said they'd in due time move into Windsor Castle as Charles won't use it? I guess we'll find out, it's the early days.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

gelbergirl said:


> Will they get a bigger house?  Clarence House?
> Windsor Castle?


In June I posted this excerpt from The Sunday Times that said they are expected eventually to move into Windsor Castle itself:

*“The Cambridges will move to a house on the Queen’s Windsor estate this summer. In time, it is understood, they will move into ‘the big house’, because the Prince of Wales does not plan to spend as much time at Windsor Castle when he is king as the Queen does now.”*


----------



## elvisfan4life

Charles doesn’t like Windsor so it is likely they will move in there


----------



## LittleStar88

Sharont2305 said:


> It's official, they are now Prince and Princess of Wales, as announced by the King.



So deserving!!! And done in such a tactful manner.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

name change on IG - formerly @katemidleton fan acct






						Keeping up with The Princess of Wales (@kate.princessofwales) • Instagram photos and videos
					






					instagram.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan

How Will and Kate's duties will change under their new titles
					

For the first time in more than 60 years, the country has a new Prince and Princess of Wales. King Charles III announced that William is now officially the Prince of Wales and Kate the Princess of Wales.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Source: Daily Mail


----------



## CarryOn2020

Are there any photos of Prince William today?  Plenty of photos of Hazz and C&C leaving Balmoral. Any of William?  Just curious.


----------



## Sharont2305

William was at the Proclamation ceremony this morning at St James Palace alongside Camilla and Charles.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CarryOn2020 said:


> Are there any photos of Prince William today?  Plenty of photos of Hazz and C&C leaving Balmoral. Any of William?  Just curious.


He is attending the proclamation of his father as King at st James palace as a member of the privy council with camilla


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CarryOn2020

elvisfan4life said:


> He is attending the proclamation of his father as King at st James palace as a member of the privy council with camilla


@Sharont2305  yes, I am watching it all. Fascinating. Thank you 

He sees _that_ ink well. He has 3 children. He knows what could happen.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CarryOn2020

They all see it now.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Did anyone else see Major Johnny Thompson there? I did!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

I'll bet that was weird, Camilla signing as Camilla R just as Charles signed Charles R later.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> I'll bet that was weird, Camilla signing as Camilla R just as Charles signed Charles R later.



Does she? Or is this just for queens in their own right? Not being snarky, I like her and honestly don't know.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


>




That makes me sad for some reason. What was Harry thinking, leaving the job didn't have to mean breaking with basically every family member he had.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Does she? Or is this just for queens in their own right? Not being snarky, I like her and honestly don't know.


When she signed her name, you see her signing R after it.

As did Queen Elizabeth the Queen Mother.


----------



## Sharont2305

Wonderful.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CobaltBlu

How lovely that is.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CobaltBlu

I am no Body Language Guy but.... er....   whatcha doing over there Kate? #avoidance.
TW looks like she is pontificating and Harry looks like he cant take another minute.  What a mess.  I am sorry to see TW in the midst of things really.


----------



## Pessie

CobaltBlu said:


> I am no Body Language Guy but.... er....   whatcha doing over there Kate? #avoidance.
> TW looks like she is pontificating and Harry looks like he cant take another minute.  What a mess.  I am sorry to see TW in the midst of things really.
> 
> View attachment 5607868


And Meghan looks like she’s ducking behind Harry.  I think the Sussexes might be on a plane soon.  And I think Charles is giving instructions to Harry as to how he and his wife must behave at this time.


----------



## lulu212121

I think this is poor taste. I don't like how they let Harry and tw come out and greet people. Forcing the people to be kind. Does not sit well with me. He can look at the flowers and condolences, but he should not be greeting the pubic after all the nasty things he and tw have said and done.


----------



## Sophisticatted

TW looks meek, like she’s been “dealt with”.  Reminds me of some of her body language/facial expressions after her last royal visit/solo tea party.

In the video clip, you can see her hold her hand out for a handshake for a bit too long before someone would actually shake it.

ETA: It looks like she was given an outfit to wear, including hosiery.
ETA2: and her hair looks like it was done for her, too.  Basically, I think, based on her appearance, that she was told she could have this opportunity to participate only if she followed strict protocol and followed their orders.


----------



## Sharont2305

They've left in the same car, William driving.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> They've left in the same car, William driving.


William invited them to join him and Catherine he is the bigger man doing it for and in honour and remembrance of his beloved grandmother - the gruesome twosome will betray him in no time


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Bless his heart I’m in bits now


----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Oh my word, adorable


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Sharont2305 said:


> They've left in the same car, William driving.


What in the world was that car ride like, I wonder? Kate trying to make small talk? Stoney silence? Screaming?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cosmopolitan said:


>




Oh my goodness


----------



## purseinsanity

jennlt said:


> Eight is a big litter of puppies but luckily, Mabel has human helpers. I've never chosen from a litter of puppies but I would look for the puppy who seemed interested in me or came over to me of his/her own accord if I wanted an outgoing dog who loves everyone. My last three dogs/puppies have had health issues and no one wanted them; those are the type of animals I add to my family. Dogs start to develop their individual personalities in the first several weeks and I'm sure it's such fun to watch them grow.
> 
> I found my last kitten after he had been abandoned by his mother because he was sick. I took him to the vet immediately and she said he would only have lived for another 24 hours or so without medical care. He lived for 18 years and was such an affectionate, loving cat with a dash of mischievousness and playfulness. He loved our dogs, too. He was literally perfect.
> 
> I hope Mabel's puppies have long, happy lives with their forever families. My dream is to have a world where rescues and shelters are unnecessary because animals have one secure, loving home their entire lives.
> 
> Since we're talking puppies, here's a couple pictures of my last rescue. He couldn't walk when we brought him home and the people we adopted him from hadn't bothered to take care of him or keep him clean for the few weeks he was with them. In the first picture, he's still covered in filth because he wasn't feeling well initially so I didn't want to stress him out by bathing him. I cleaned him as well as I could with puppy wipes but it was really crusted on him. He's healthy as can be now, walks and runs normally and is extremely spoiled and loved.
> View attachment 5603389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603387


Bless people like you!  My IG feed is now mostly about human angels who save homeless, abandoned animals and nurse them back to health.  The love these animals have despite being treated abominably by "humans" is truly amazing.  We currently have two Collies, both unfortunately getting older.  I told DH once they pass, I want to adopt older dogs who have been thrust aside by their "families" because they're too old.  It makes me so sad.

Sorry totally off topic!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sophisticatted said:


> TW looks meek, like she’s been “dealt with”.  Reminds me of some of her body language/facial expressions after her last royal visit/solo tea party.
> 
> In the video clip, you can see her hold her hand out for a handshake for a bit too long before someone would actually shake it.
> 
> ETA: It looks like she was given an outfit to wear, including hosiery.
> *ETA2: and her hair looks like it was done for her, too.  *Basically, I think, based on her appearance, that she was told she could have this opportunity to participate only if she followed strict protocol and followed their orders.


Ah yes, good point.  No "loose tendrils" in sight!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

purseinsanity said:


> Ah yes, good point.  No "loose tendrils" in sight!


The invite was only extended at the last minute so highly unlikely


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5608012
> View attachment 5608013
> View attachment 5608014
> View attachment 5608015



The difference is clear.  We understand.  
  [Those who know quality, know. Those who don’t, don’t matter.]


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

purseinsanity said:


> Bless people like you!  My IG feed is now mostly about human angels who save homeless, abandoned animals and nurse them back to health.  The love these animals have despite being treated abominably by "humans" is truly amazing.  We currently have two Collies, both unfortunately getting older.  I told DH once they pass, I want to adopt older dogs who have been thrust aside by their "families" because they're too old.  It makes me so sad.
> 
> Sorry totally off topic!



We currently have a cat that showed up at our door pregnant and decided to move in, one of her kittens, a former stray we inherited (literally) and a dog we found as a puppy in the garbage while on vacation.

To be honest, the brunt of my donations goes to animal welfare these days as well.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

purseinsanity said:


> Ah yes, good point.  No "loose tendrils" in sight!



True, but the whole hair looks slightly uncombed.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Those hugging pictures make me so uneasy. I ran to get tested after I had to bring supplies to my Covid-struck friend and her unmasked, sick mother got nearer and nearer while chatting on the way back to my car  (with that I mean still 2 yards or so but in my head I was already calculating. No way I would hug strangers!)


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

They both look really great and very relaxed and natural when interacting with the crowd.  Very difficult day for them and more difficult days ahead leading up to the funeral.  They are going to be a great Prince and Princess of Wales.

Any thoughts on whether George and Charlotte will attend the funeral?  Louis is too young most likely.  I think George should go and it might be really helpful to him to have Charlotte along.


----------



## tenshix

Cosmopolitan said:


>



He is most kind and generous to do this. I believe he probably thought it’s what HMTQ would’ve wanted for them to do as well as she always extended invitations to H&M despite everything. It was the generous thing to do.


----------



## RAINDANCE

I personally think they are both too young to attend the funeral, and W&K will undoubtedly have roles to play, and need to not be distracted by young children. Also capacity at the Abbey is 2000, it will be a huge globally televised event.

The burial however will be a short committal service , family only (and presumably close personal staff ) at Windsor.  It would make sense for the children to attend that out of the media attention.


Just an add on here. We usually see Harry referred to as "only 12" at his mother's funeral, although in fact he was only 2 weeks short of 13. In my experience there was a big jump in maturity in my child from just 12 to 13. George is only 9.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

RAINDANCE said:


> Just an add on here. We usually see Harry referred to as "only 12" at his mother's funeral, although in fact he was only 2 weeks short of 13. In my experience there was a big jump in maturity in my child from just 12 to 13. George is only 9.



That guy is going on 40 and has still not matured though.


----------



## youngster

tenshix said:


> He is most kind and generous to do this. I believe he probably thought it’s what HMTQ would’ve wanted for them to do as well as she always extended invitations to H&M despite everything. It was the generous thing to do.



I agree, the Queen would have wanted the attempt made.  I think too, it's a good move to kick off the reign of KCIII.  Charles extended an olive branch, he looks like the bigger person, he shaded mentioned them in his first speech, he likely agreed with Will that the optics of Harry and MM being booed would not be good, so go with them to look at the flowers since no one is going to boo Will and Kate.  Now, with all that done, if Harry or MM decides to continue to trash the family in interviews and in Harry's upcoming book, well, the family will say they obviously tried and there is no pleasing those two so we're done with them.


----------



## gelbergirl

I have to say Harry is good at this appearance stuff, he‘s got like 3 people holding his arm in one photo and yesterday put his arm to the airport staff lady’s back to comfort her.


----------



## Sharont2305

gelbergirl said:


> I have to say Harry is good at this appearance stuff, he‘s got like 3 people holding his arm in one photo and yesterday put his arm to the airport staff lady’s back to comfort her.


Which is why I don't believe he hated Royal duties before M told him he did. He's always been a natural.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Which is why I don't believe he hated Royal duties before M told him he did. He's always been a natural.



Right, and we know he is NOT good at hiding his feelings.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## DS2006

He could not have married a better person. She is perfect for her role.


----------



## CarryOn2020

It’s been said for years now - in a world of Kardashians, be a Kate. 
 No need to be loud, whisper.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Kate looks so elegant and confident even at such a difficult time


----------



## Cosmopolitan

*“The King ordered his warring sons to set aside their ongoing feud ahead of the Queen's funeral, leading the pair to reunite in public for the first time in more than a year, it has been revealed.”

“Royal sources say Prince William attempted to bury the hatchet by extending an '11th-hour olive branch' to his younger brother Prince Harry by asking him to join him on a walkabout outside Windsor Castle following a phone call with his father Charles.”*









						Charles ordered William and Harry to settle feud before walkabout
					

Royal sources say Prince William extended an '11th hour olive branch' to his young brother Prince Harry following a phone call with his father Charles.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Hopefully William gifts Catherine some new Cartier pieces after that forced walkabout. She looked lovely, as usual. Her hair is just  and big sighs of envy...


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

She is every inch the future queen.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Wales visit coming “very soon”


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## RAINDANCE

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Hopefully William gifts Catherine some new Cartier pieces after that forced walkabout. She looked lovely, as usual. Her hair is just  and big sighs of envy...


With no offense to the members of the Cartier thread  I hope Catherine's whole jewellery wardrobe will get a massive uplift with loaned pieces from KC and QCC in the coming years. Also hoping the coronation is a major tiara affair, not just BRF but some of those fabulous European jewels on show.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

RAINDANCE said:


> With no offense to the members of the Cartier thread  I hope Catherine's whole jewellery wardrobe will get a massive uplift with loaned pieces from KC and QCC in the coming years. Also hoping the coronation is a major tiara affair, not just BRF but some of those fabulous European jewels on show.



I am particularly fond of some of the Dutch tiaras!


----------



## RAINDANCE

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I am particularly fond of some of the Dutch tiaras!


I am a Maxima fangirl for sure


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Audio of that Kate comment from yesterday’s walkabout


----------



## youngster

Kate looks great.  I'm looking forward to their first trip to Wales.


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> Kate looks great.  I'm looking forward to their first trip to Wales.


So am I.


----------



## youngster

Sharont2305 said:


> So am I.



I bet you are!  I've been thinking about you and if you'll be able to go and see them at their first appearance in Wales! 
Also, another question for you, there will be an investiture ceremony for William as Prince of Wales, will there not be?  I would expect that it would not occur for many months, if not a year from now, but is it possible for the public to attend?


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> I bet you are!  I've been thinking about you and if you'll be able to go and see them at their first appearance in Wales!
> Also, another question for you, there will be an investiture ceremony for William as Prince of Wales, will there not be?  I would expect that it would not occur for many months, if not a year from now, but is it possible for the public to attend?


I hope so, if their first appearance is on Anglesey here in North Wales. I hope so as I attended their first official engagement as an engaged couple. He was already here working so it was lovely their first was here.
As far as an investiture goes, again I hope so but who knows? There are people who have never wanted an English born Prince as Prince of Wales. Its too political to go into it here, I'm sure it's all on the Internet if people want to read it.
Prince Charles investiture was in Caernarfon Castle, about 7 miles or so from me.
I'd imagine it's invitation only.
The Crown filmed the investiture scenes at the actual castle, I know a couple of people who were cast as extras, one of them was I suppose cast as someone important as he sat behind the 'Queen Mother'


----------



## Sharont2305

I couldn't edit my last post but wanted to add that on that very first engagement Catherine sang the Welsh National Anthem. Not an easy thing to do if you don't speak Welsh, and definitely not an easy thing when all eyes are on you.That, for many, was a good start.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Here is another angle of the video of the Princess talking about Louis, and also how she has had tough moments. You can hear and see her a little bit better in this one. 

She seems like such a kind and genuine person.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I think genuine is the magic word. When I see her interact with people I believe her... that she is truly humble, that she is interested in the other person.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If MM studied how Kate interacts with people in a genuine way, she could learn so much.


----------



## Traminer

‘Low key’ investiture for Prince of Wales could happen in Cardiff next year​


> A “low key” investiture for the Prince of Wales could happen in Cardiff next year after the King’s Coronation, it has been reported.
> 
> Charles’ investiture happened at Caernarfon castle in 1969 and drew protests including Cymdeithas yr Iaith’s non-violent mass protests, to more direct threats from the the Free Wales Army and Mudiad Amddiffyn Cymru.
> 
> _The Telegraph_ newspaper reports that this time a “low key” investiture could take place at Cardiff Cathedral – perhaps meaning Llandaf Cathedral – instead.
> 
> It quotes a source within the Royal Family who said: “They want to make sure that any ceremony is about celebrating Wales, rather than focusing on them as individuals. They have lived in Wales and they have spent a lot of time going back to Wales and they want to make sure anything they do is in keeping with the wishes of the Welsh people.”
> 
> The newspaper also reports that “Prince William is likely to want to brush up on his Welsh language skills now that he has the title”.











						'Low key' investiture for Prince of Wales could happen in Cardiff next year
					

A “low key” investiture for the Prince of Wales could happen in Cardiff next year after the King’s Coronation, it has been reported. Charles’ investiture happened at Caernarfon castle in 1969 and drew protests including Cymdeithas yr Iaith’s non-violent mass protests, to more direct threats from...



					nation.cymru
				




I have seen the investiture  live on TV in 1969.
Now I wonder whether I will see one again.


----------



## Traminer

No Prince of Wales any more?



> On 9 September 2022 Prince William was announced as Prince of Wales by King Charles. By the following Saturday morning a petition calling to end the title had gained 7,000 signatures.



More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investiture_of_the_Prince_of_Wales

What do you think?
Should this title be abolished?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Traminer said:


> No Prince of Wales any more?
> 
> 
> 
> More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Investiture_of_the_Prince_of_Wales
> 
> What do you think?
> Should this title be abolished?



I don't, but I'm also not Welsh so I don't think my opinion matters at all.


----------



## Traminer

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't, but I'm also not Welsh so I don't think my opinion matters at all.


Well, I think, anybody's opinion matters. 
And that does not mean that we would order anybody about to do anything.
We just say our free opinion. 
And nobody must follow this opinion then.


----------



## Traminer

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm also not Welsh  [....]


Btw: I am not Welsh either.  
But when in Scotland, I was sometimes asked: "Are  you Welsh?"
And when in Wales, I was asked: "Are you Scottish?"

A polite way of saying: "I think you are not from here, but you  seem  not  to be a complete  Alien either ...."


----------



## Sharont2305

Traminer said:


> Btw: I am not Welsh either.
> But when in Scotland, I was sometimes asked: "Are  you Welsh?"
> And when in Wales, I was asked: "Are you Scottish?"
> 
> A polite way of saying: "I think you are not from here, but you  seem  not  to be a complete  Alien either ...."


Don't even get me started on the "Where in England is Wales?"


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> Don't even get me started on the "Where in England is Wales?"


Have you actually been asked such a question once?


----------



## Sharont2305

Traminer said:


> Have you actually been asked such a question once?


Yes, I have.


----------



## Traminer

If anybody asked me: "Where is Llanfairpwll?"  I could tell them, as I have been there. 
In the times when I walked up  the Mount Snowdon - or Yr Wyddfa.


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> Yes, I have.


And what did you answer them then?


----------



## Sharont2305

Traminer said:


> If anybody asked me: "Where is Llanfairpwll?"  I could tell them, as I have been there.
> In the times when I walked up  the Mount Snowdon - or Yr Wyddfa.


I live between those two places. It's Y'r Wyddfa. In English it's Snowdon, don't put mount in front of it. In old Welsh, Snowdon means Snow Mountain so if you say Mount Snowdon you're actually saying Mount Snow Mountain. So it's just Snowdon.


----------



## Sharont2305

Traminer said:


> And what did you answer them then?


I just say it's two different countries, quite harshly, lol


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> I live between those two places. It's Y'r Wyddfa. In English it's Snowdon, don't put mount in front of it. In old Welsh, Snowdon means Snow Mountain so if you say Mount Snowdon you're actually saying Mount Snow Mountain. So it's just Snowdon.



Interesting!  I will remember that! 
Yes, there are things like that if you mix languages. It is like the expression: "People's Democracy" = People's People's Rule.


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> Don't even get me started on the "Where in England is Wales?"


And what about the question: "Where in England is Scotland?"


----------



## Sharont2305

Traminer said:


> And what about the question: "Where in England is Scotland?"


I think everyone knows Scotland is a separate country tbf. 
We, however, are the forgotten land, lol


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> We, however, are the forgotten land, lol


Not with me! 
I will never forget Wales!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

“The Prince and Princess of Wales are likely to postpone their move to Windsor Castle after what has been a tumultuous 72 hours for the Royal Family.

The decision has been made in a bid to prevent their three children from facing more upheaval.”


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

It's all a bit much all at once for those kids. But also, most likely their new living space will need renovations, at least a facelift to suit their taste. So I doubt that move would be a matter of days...and what's the rush anyway. I think they are handling this one right as usual.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Traminer said:


> Btw: I am not Welsh either.
> But when in Scotland, I was sometimes asked: "Are  you Welsh?"
> And when in Wales, I was asked: "Are you Scottish?"
> 
> A polite way of saying: "I think you are not from here, but you  seem  not  to be a complete  Alien either ...."


Lol I get that all the time and I’m Irish


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> I think everyone knows Scotland is a separate country tbf.
> We, however, are the forgotten land, lol


A very beautiful land


----------



## Traminer

elvisfan4life said:


> Lol I get that all the time and I’m Irish


That's funny!


----------



## Traminer

elvisfan4life said:


> A very beautiful land


Wales is, Wales really is!  

That reminds me:

When I was in Britain for the first time and hitchhiking from Yorkshire back to Dover, I made a special point to go out of my way for a detour into Wales. So I hitchhiked to Monmouth in Monmoutshire - only to be told later  by somebody that I had not been to Wales at all!

Now I have looked up Monmouthshire to clarify that point: 



> In 1536 Henry VIII of England, placing the area under English administration and thus stripping the declining marcher lordships of their power, created the shire (county) of Monmouth.





> The county’s subsequent history was uneventful. From the 16th to the early 20th century Monmouthshire was sometimes considered administratively a part of England and sometimes a part of Wales, but today it is recognized as an integral part of the latter, and it elects representatives to the National Assembly for Wales. Historically, Monmouth was the county town (seat) of Monmouthshire.











						Monmouthshire | History, Facts, & Points of Interest
					

Monmouthshire, Welsh Sir Fynwy,  county of southeastern Wales. The present county of Monmouthshire borders England to the east, the River Severn estuary to the south, the county boroughs of Newport, Torfaen, and Blaenau Gwent to the west, and the county of Powys to the north. The heart of the...



					www.britannica.com
				





I am pleased to see that I had indeed  been to Wales then.
In later years I went to other regions of Wales as well, to leave no doubt about the fact that I have indeed been to Wales!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Um,  please discuss.


----------



## Pessie

CarryOn2020 said:


> Um,  please discuss.



How can an “expert” be so ill informed?  Just read the news Scobie.  Plastic idiot.


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Um,  please discuss.



As thick as two short planks.


----------



## jblended

CarryOn2020 said:


> Um, please discuss.


You have *got* to be kidding me. How is anyone giving him airtime? 
Also, why does he look like a member of a k-pop group? Sorry, I'm not trying to be this snarky; I'm only just noticing this.


----------



## csshopper

He’s consistent, consistently makes a fool of himself and incapable of truthful reporting about even the simplest topics. “Over to the UK” what planet does he live on?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Um,  please discuss.




Is he stupid? Also, what happened to his nose, he is starting to look a lot like Voldemort.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CarryOn2020 said:


> Um,  please discuss.



We no I would rather drink bleach than ever watch or listen to that plastic toy pretending to be a journalist - please desist from posting him


----------



## regnews

Subtle touches.




Subtle looks


----------



## erinrose

Should the thread title not be updated to Princess Kate?


----------



## regnews

erinrose said:


> Should the thread title not be updated to Princess Kate?


 Princess Catherine....


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

regnews said:


> Princess Catherine....



Catherine, Princess of Wales


----------



## Sharont2305

erinrose said:


> Should the thread title not be updated to Princess Kate?


She's not Princess Kate, she is Catherine, Princess of Wales. Diana was never Princess Di, she was Diana, Princess of Wales.

I do think the thread could be changed though, to William and Catherine, Prince and Princess of Wales.


----------



## erinrose

Sharont2305 said:


> She's not Princess Kate, she is Catherine, Princess of Wales. Diana was never Princess Di, she was Diana, Princess of Wales.
> 
> I do think the thread could be changed though, to *William and Catherine, Prince and Princess of Wales.*


Great title!   What a great Princess of Wales she is already


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## Sharont2305

Thank you to whoever for renaming this thread. 

Now, can you change the 'other' thread to any of the following 
Prince Harry and That Woman
Prince Harry and The Claw


----------



## pomeline

Sharont2305 said:


> Thank you to whoever for renaming this thread.
> 
> Now, can you change the 'other' thread to any of the following
> Prince Harry and That Woman
> Prince Harry and The Claw



Just Harry and whatsherface will do...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sharont2305 said:


> Thank you to whoever for renaming this thread.
> 
> Now, can you change the 'other' thread to any of the following
> Prince Harry and That Woman
> Prince Harry and The Claw


LOL, you’re welcome.


----------



## Pessie

CobaltBlu said:


>



Love a whippet.  Channeling Dobby the house elf there


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



interesting how the woman who proclaimed herself as powerful or a feminist on her podcast clings to her husband all the time and her sister-in-law can walk on her own


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

sdkitty said:


> interesting how the woman who proclaimed herself as powerful or a feminist on her podcast clings to her husband all the time and her sister-in-law can walk on her own


Pardon my ignorance as I don't really follow the Royals but why is there such hatred for Meghan?


----------



## rhyvin

ChampagneandChakras said:


> Pardon my ignorance as I don't really follow the Royals but why is there such hatred for Meghan?


I would recommend reading the Harry and Meghan thread from 2019 to present.... there was a lot of hope at first that she would be a good fit for Harry. That has proven false over the last four years. That thread discusses the issues in detail


----------



## sdkitty

ChampagneandChakras said:


> Pardon my ignorance as I don't really follow the Royals but why is there such hatred for Meghan?


I personally don't hate her.  I dislike her for her behavior.  She went from being a relatively unknown actress to being one of the most famous women in the world, with opportunities and riches beyond her wildest dreams.  The royal family welcomed her (at almost 40 with three prior marriages), gave her and Harry a huge wedding.  And their repayment was to have these two move to the US and trash them - implying they are racists.


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

sdkitty said:


> I personally don't hate her.  I dislike her for her behavior.  She went from being a relatively unknown actress to being one of the most famous women in the world, with opportunities and riches beyond her wildest dreams.  The royal family welcomed her (at almost 40 with three prior marriages), gave her and Harry a huge wedding.  And their repayment was to have these two move to the US and trash them - implying they are racists.


Thanks for the summary, but I guess I need to get to  reading all of these posts lol.  I never saw her act, no idea she had 3 marriages but I did sort of know about the Oprah interview (though I didn't watch).


----------



## sdkitty

ChampagneandChakras said:


> Thanks for the summary, but I guess I need to get to  reading all of these posts lol.  I never saw her act, no idea she had 3 marriages but I did sort of know about the Oprah interview (though I didn't watch).


I've never seen her act either - except for watching part of a Hallmark movie she was in.  She was no A-list star and wasn't even the star of the minor cable show she was on.  Now everyone knows who she is.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ChampagneandChakras said:


> Thanks for the summary, but I guess I need to get to  reading all of these posts lol.  I never saw her act, no idea she had 3 marriages but I did sort of know about the Oprah interview (though I didn't watch).


I would watch one of the interviews with Tom Bower to sum up why she’s disliked.


----------



## Swanky

Let's leave Harry and Meghan out of this thread please, it's too much drama for it to spill over.


----------



## Cinderlala

CobaltBlu said:


>



And this made me cry again.


----------



## Cinderlala

It really would be too much for any family to go through a move, an incredible loss, massive changes in jobs/roles, and another immediate move.  Plus, the children have just started at a new school and lost their great-grandmother.  There comes a point where you just need to get back to any state of normalcy.


----------



## bag-mania

Just saw this story. Did anyone else know that when they were very young Britney Spears tried to date William? Thank goodness he had the sense to pass that up. 









						Britney Spears' 'cyber relationship' with a teenage Prince William
					

She's known as the Princess of Pop, but Britney Spears was once poised to become the Queen of England.



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

bag-mania said:


> Just saw this story. Did anyone else know that when they were very young Britney Spears tried to date William? Thank goodness he had the sense to pass that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' 'cyber relationship' with a teenage Prince William
> 
> 
> She's known as the Princess of Pop, but Britney Spears was once poised to become the Queen of England.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Nothing special. Diana arranged a lunch with the then Prince William and models.  Is this really a ‘fun’ mom?

_This isn't the first time that Diana has pranked her son. In an interview to commemorate the 20th anniversary of Diana’s death, William said that Diana arranged a special visit when he got home from school. 

He revealed: "Just outside this room where we are now, she organised when I came home from school to have Cindy Crawford, Christy Turlington and Naomi Campbell waiting at the top of the stairs.


"I was probably a 12 or 13 year old boy who had posters of them on his wall. And I went bright red and didn’t know quite what to say and sort of fumbled and I think I pretty much fell down the stairs on the way up."_








						Princess Diana sent William 'naughty gifts' and had to hide them from teachers
					

The late Princess Diana would often buy gifts for William to make him laugh




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Luvbolide

CarryOn2020 said:


> Um,  please discuss.



Well, what should we expect from H&M’s Minister of Propaganda?  He is going to be in for quite a come-down when he gets Markled!

Maybe he was getting Botox when he should have been in geography class!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> Maybe he was getting Botox when he should have been in geography class!



Hours later and I'm still laughing.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan

Kate wears pearls as she joins royal family at Buckingham Palace
					

The Princess of Wales was photographed making a subtle tribute to the Queen as she and the Prince of Wales headed towards Buckingham Palace to receive Her Majesty's coffin.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




source: Daily Mail


----------



## MiniMabel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Kate wears pearls as she joins royal family at Buckingham Palace
> 
> 
> The Princess of Wales was photographed making a subtle tribute to the Queen as she and the Prince of Wales headed towards Buckingham Palace to receive Her Majesty's coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Daily Mail
> 
> View attachment 5609760
> View attachment 5609761


A truly heartfelt sweet nod if ever I saw one.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## marietouchet

Cosmopolitan said:


>



MM dress is a little low cut ? Not a fan of tan or makeup


----------



## marietouchet

Luvbolide said:


> Well, what should we expect from H&M’s Minister of Propaganda?  He is going to be in for quite a come-down when he gets Markled!
> 
> Maybe he was getting Botox when he should have been in geography class!


More from the Ministry of Disinformation …. 
HandM received the cortège all by their lonesones according to the US branch of MoD


----------



## Cinderlala

The Prince and Princess of Wales both look very, appropriately, somber.  I'm sure this is a very difficult evening for them.  During an already extremely difficult time.


----------



## EverSoElusive

I bet someone wish they had the same relationship with Queen Elizabeth.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cavalier Girl

William looks as though he has the weight of the world on his shoulders.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cavalier Girl said:


> William looks as though he has the weight of the world on his shoulders.


No he loves old like A grandson grieving a much loved granny


----------



## CarryOn2020

imo this is what the night should be about - they stopped outside the gates


----------



## jblended

CarryOn2020 said:


> imo this is what the night should be about - they stopped outside the gates


Can't even tell you how many times I've replayed this and how it makes me sob every time.  
RIP Ma'am.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Just saw this story. Did anyone else know that when they were very young Britney Spears tried to date William? Thank goodness he had the sense to pass that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britney Spears' 'cyber relationship' with a teenage Prince William
> 
> 
> She's known as the Princess of Pop, but Britney Spears was once poised to become the Queen of England.
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


Boy did he dodge a bullet!


----------



## purseinsanity

oops


----------



## duna

Cosmopolitan said:


> Kate wears pearls as she joins royal family at Buckingham Palace
> 
> 
> The Princess of Wales was photographed making a subtle tribute to the Queen as she and the Prince of Wales headed towards Buckingham Palace to receive Her Majesty's coffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: Daily Mail
> 
> View attachment 5609760
> View attachment 5609761


I think it's the first time ever I see Catherine wearing a pearl necklace!


----------



## CarryOn2020

What the Pearl Necklace Kate Middleton Wore to Prince Philip's Funeral Signifies
					

The Duchess's pearl choker had a special history to the Queen and Princess Diana.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> View attachment 5610102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the Pearl Necklace Kate Middleton Wore to Prince Philip's Funeral Signifies
> 
> 
> The Duchess's pearl choker had a special history to the Queen and Princess Diana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.townandcountrymag.com


That photo, it's always a wow moment seeing it.


----------



## CarryOn2020

duna said:


> I think it's the first time ever I see Catherine wearing a pearl necklace!


A quick google, she has not worn many strands.  She looks amazing in these.


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> That photo, it's always a wow moment seeing it.


I agree - it is a really stunning photo.  To me, right up there with the gold dress, though I have forgotten the occasion for that dress already!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> I agree - it is a really stunning photo.  To me, right up there with the gold dress, though I have forgotten the occasion for that dress already!



James Bond premiere!


----------



## gelbergirl

I'm wondering what might happen first the Coronation or the Prince of Wales Investiture ??


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> James Bond premiere!


Ah, thank you!  Speaking of James Bond, I am still voting for Idris Elba to be the next Bond!


----------



## duna

CarryOn2020 said:


> A quick google, she has not worn many strands.  She looks amazing in these.


Thanks, that's what I thought. I remember the pearl choker she wore at Prince Philip's funeral but I couldn't remember longer strands.

On a personal note I have several pearl necklaces, including my grandmother's three strands, but although I love pearls, I just cannot see myself wearing any of them. When I was young they made me look old and now that I'm oldish they make me look much older


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Handbag1234

duna said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought. I remember the pearl choker she wore at Prince Philip's funeral but I couldn't remember longer strands.
> 
> On a personal note I have several pearl necklaces, including my grandmother's three strands, but although I love pearls, I just cannot see myself wearing any of them. When I was young they made me look old and now that I'm oldish they make me look much older


I wear all my grandmother's pearls together layered up in a sort of Madonna in the 80's style. I make sure i wear them with cooler outfits and not with formal dresses or suits.


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Ah, thank you!  Speaking of James Bond, I am still voting for Idris Elba to be the next Bond!


I'm voting for Major  Johnny Thompson!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## ceemee

Anyone recognize the brooch Catherine is wearing? Is it costume jewelry?


----------



## Blyen

ceemee said:


> Anyone recognize the brooch Catherine is wearing? Is it costume jewelry?


It's the Queen's pearl and diamonds leaf brooch


----------



## Cosmopolitan

ceemee said:


> Anyone recognize the brooch Catherine is wearing? Is it costume jewelry?


Source: Daily Mail

*“Kate looked elegant in a black dress, which she adorned with a brooch made of three imposing pearls and a stem which matched her earrings.

It is believed the Queen wore the brooch during her visit to South Korea in 1999 and Kate wore it in Belgium for the 100th anniversary of Passchendaele in 2017.

It matched the dropped earrings she wore for the occasion.

The earrings belonged to Princess Diana and were a wedding gift to her from Collingwood Jewellers for her wedding to Prince Charles in 1981.”*









						Princess of Wales takes part in the Queen's funeral procession
					

Supportive Kate Middleton, 40, was seen looking pensive as she took part in the Queen's mournful funeral procession to Westminster Hall with Prince William this afternoon.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## CobaltBlu

The brooch has been on loan to the Princess of Wales for a while.
https://www.thecourtjeweller.com/2018/12/the-queens-diamond-and-pearl-leaf-brooch.html


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## elvisfan4life

Catherine looks so regal just perfect the Queen would approve and that little smile would be playing on her lips


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

O


Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5610232



That is so sad but what a beautiful photo.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CobaltBlu

PA Images


----------



## prettyprincess

CobaltBlu said:


> View attachment 5610455
> 
> 
> PA Images


I don’t envision her as a big crier, she seems stoic, but from this picture it looks she has been crying a lot.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t envision her as a big crier, she seems stoic, but from this picture it looks she has been crying a lot.



Shortly after their dog died she had a Zoom call and you absolutely could see her eyes were puffy.


----------



## prettyprincess

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Shortly after their dog died she had a Zoom call and you absolutely could see her eyes were puffy.


I can’t  imagine having to be on a zoom call after the loss of a pet 

I don’t think I’ve ever seen her under eye area look like this. She probably isn’t getting much rest, I doubt any of them are.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Debbini

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t envision her as a big crier, she seems stoic, but from this picture it looks she has been crying a lot.


I don't see Catherine as one bit stoic. I've seen her tear up a few times through the last 5-6 days, she loved The Queen and The Queen loved her.


----------



## elvisfan4life

prettyprincess said:


> I can’t  imagine having to be on a zoom call after the loss of a pet
> 
> I don’t think I’ve ever seen her under eye area look like this. She probably isn’t getting much rest, I doubt any of them are.


Catherine has 3 devastated very young children to console as well as be a support to William and perform her new role as number two female to Camilla on top of her own grief that is a lot to be dealing with in the public glare let alone the markle woman giving her daggers


----------



## Chloe302225

Princess of Wales takes part in the Queen's funeral procession
					

Supportive Kate Middleton, 40, was seen looking pensive as she took part in the Queen's mournful funeral procession to Westminster Hall with Prince William this afternoon.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## prettyprincess

Debbini said:


> I don't see Catherine as one bit stoic. I've seen her tear up a few times through the last 5-6 days, she loved The Queen and The Queen loved her.


Stoic wasn’t meant to be a slight. I admire it at times, it’s dignified.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Debbini

prettyprincess said:


> Stoic wasn’t meant to be a slight. I admire it at times, it’s dignified.


Catherine is being strong while grieving, not stoic.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I don't know, do we have to squabble over the usage of a word? Not only did OP already explain herself, if you look up stoic (as I did because I thought it might mean something else than the equivalent in my mother tongue) what comes up first is "a person who can endure pain or hardship without showing their feelings or complaining".


----------



## sdkitty

ceemee said:


> Anyone recognize the brooch Catherine is wearing? Is it costume jewelry?


I doubt she wears any costume jewelry


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Cosmopolitan said:


> Source: Daily Mail
> 
> *“Kate looked elegant in a black dress, which she adorned with a brooch made of three imposing pearls and a stem which matched her earrings.
> 
> It is believed the Queen wore the brooch during her visit to South Korea in 1999 and Kate wore it in Belgium for the 100th anniversary of Passchendaele in 2017.
> 
> It matched the dropped earrings she wore for the occasion.
> 
> The earrings belonged to Princess Diana and were a wedding gift to her from Collingwood Jewellers for her wedding to Prince Charles in 1981.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess of Wales takes part in the Queen's funeral procession
> 
> 
> Supportive Kate Middleton, 40, was seen looking pensive as she took part in the Queen's mournful funeral procession to Westminster Hall with Prince William this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610202
> View attachment 5610203


----------



## sdkitty

the media is spinning this as a reconciliation....I think more likely it's William and the king keeping it dignified








						William and Harry's show of unity for the Queen | CNN
					

The brothers will walk together behind the Queen's coffin on Wednesday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## DoggieBags

sdkitty said:


> the media is spinning this as a reconciliation....I think more likely it's William and the king keeping it dignified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William and Harry's show of unity for the Queen | CNN
> 
> 
> The brothers will walk together behind the Queen's coffin on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Since CNN keeps forgetting to mention the “other“ royals, of course they’re pushing hard on the reconciliation theme. They are so fascinated by the gruesome twosome it’s ridiculous. During today’s CNN commentary, they mentioned the Queen Consort and Meghan, the Duchess of Sussex would be waiting at Westminster for the arrival of the Queen’s coffin. It was probably at least 30 minutes later before they even thought to mention the Princess of Wales and Sophie Would be there too.


----------



## sdkitty

DoggieBags said:


> Since CNN keeps forgetting to mention the “other“ royals, of course they’re pushing hard on the reconciliation theme. They are so fascinated by the gruesome twosome it’s ridiculous. During today’s CNN commentary, they mentioned the Queen Consort and Meghan, the Duchess of Sussex would be waiting at Westminster for the arrival of the Queen’s coffin. It was probably at least 30 minutes later before they even thought to mention the Princess of Wales and Sophie Would be there too.


I'm sorry.  I generally like CNN but I'm disappointed that so many American media outlets insist on holding onto the WOC fairytale about this grifter and her captive


----------



## Debbini

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't know, do we have to squabble over the usage of a word? Not only did OP already explain herself, if you look up stoic (as I did because I thought it might mean something else than the equivalent in my mother tongue) what comes up first is "a person who can endure pain or hardship without showing their feelings or complaining".


We don't have to, and aren't, squabbling over anything. I stated my opinion, as you so often do.


----------



## momtok

DoggieBags said:


> Since CNN keeps forgetting to mention the “other“ royals, of course they’re pushing hard on the reconciliation theme. They are so fascinated by the gruesome twosome it’s ridiculous. During today’s CNN commentary, they mentioned the Queen Consort and Meghan, the Duchess of Sussex would be waiting at Westminster for the arrival of the Queen’s coffin. It was probably at least 30 minutes later before they even thought to mention the Princess of Wales and Sophie Would be there too.


Really?  I'm actually not surprised.  After years of going to CNN for my news, that's why this 'Yank' finally turned to Sky News a few days ago, piped in through a Roku to the television.  I'm actually being extremely careful and diligent NOT to turn on CNN, and will do so for the foreseeable future.  This nonsense is what put me over the edge.  (As I said in a different thread, this is an extremely purposeful move on my part, as our house is currently wired by a ratings company to monitor everything that crosses our televisions or computer streaming.  And it will be for at least a year yet.  I *am* actively affecting their ratings, and am pissed enough to keep it going.)


----------



## DoggieBags

momtok said:


> Really?  I'm actually not surprised.  After years of going to CNN for my news, that's why this 'yank' finally turned to Sky News a few days ago, piped in through a Roku to the television.  I'm actually being extremely careful and diligent NOT to turn on CNN, and will do so for the foreseeable future.  This nonsense is what put me over the edge.  (As I said in a different thread, this is an extremely purposeful move on my part, as our house is currently wired by a ratings company to monitor everything that crosses our televisions or computer streaming.  And it will be for at least a year yet.  I actively *am* actively affecting their ratings, and am pissed enough to keep it going.)


I wish I could get the BBC coverage but for whatever reason I can’t seem to find it. I don’t normally watch CNN because I find their “news” coverage of so many things to be extremely slanted. Whatever happened to just reporting the news? So many US networks “news” coverage in the past few years has turned into thinly veiled personal opinion pieces masquerading as news.


----------



## momtok

DoggieBags said:


> I wish I could get the BBC coverage but for whatever reason I can’t seem to find it. I don’t normally watch CNN because I find their “news” coverage of so many things to be extremely slanted. Whatever happened to just reporting the news? So many US networks “news” coverage in the past few years has turned into thinly veiled personal opinion pieces masquerading as news.


That's true.  Our (college-attending) daughter spend the evening at home last night, and as we were watching Sky News, she commented that they don't have a lot of people sitting around giving opinions.  They do have a section where they review the headlines from the newspapers being published the next morning, and they have some newspaper journalists in to discuss those headlines, but nothing like the "let's sit around and discuss politics," or worse, "sit back while I preach to you," that the American stations have fallen to (no matter *which* "side" they're on).  We told her, "This is what the news used to be like."

Still seeing about getting BBC news in through the Roku or onto the television.  I want to make sure that however we do it, it's a way that the monitoring company will definitely pick up.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Debbini said:


> We don't have to, and aren't, squabbling over anything. I stated my opinion, as you so often do.



You're a bit salty today, aren't you. You trying to tell someone else that your definition of a word is the one to go by and how Kate is _strong_ instead of _stoic_ as if that was the end of the discussion doesn't sound like simply stating an opinion.


----------



## Debbini

The ignore button works wonders.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Debbini said:


> The ignore button works wonders.



Feel free!


----------



## regnews

How beautifull is this. Queen about William and Catherine.

Dame Floella Benjamin just recounted the most beautiful story from the Queen in 2012 talking about William & Catherine. She said the late Queen said to her: "_*I don't quite understood why people don't see they want to be together*_" because they had a little cottage in Anglesey & people we're criticizing William for not coming out more & she said to me (the late Queen): *"*_*but they're in love! and when you're in love you want to be together!*_*"*


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sdkitty said:


> the media is spinning this as a reconciliation....I think more likely it's William and the king keeping it dignified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William and Harry's show of unity for the Queen | CNN
> 
> 
> The brothers will walk together behind the Queen's coffin on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Royal protocol and undoubtedly what the Queen wanted


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wrong thread


----------



## sdkitty

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Royal protocol and undoubtedly what the Queen wanted


can you imagine having a family member betray you in such a way and then having to put on a good face?  uugh


----------



## Pessie

DoggieBags said:


> I wish I could get the BBC coverage but for whatever reason I can’t seem to find it. I don’t normally watch CNN because I find their “news” coverage of so many things to be extremely slanted. Whatever happened to just reporting the news? So many US networks “news” coverage in the past few years has turned into thinly veiled personal opinion pieces masquerading as news.


I think you should be able to get the bbc in most countries, I don’t know if this is any use but try  
bbcnewschannelfinder.com
I can’t paste a link because it takes me straight to news as I’m in the uk.  There’s a YouTube channel too (I don’t work for the beeb btw)


----------



## charlottawill

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry.  I generally like CNN but I'm disappointed that so many American media outlets insist on holding onto the WOC fairytale about this grifter and her captive


I was surprised that one of NBC's royal correspondents mentioned the ongoing rift and the potential effects of Harry's upcoming memoir.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe302225 said:


>



The brooch is a lovely piece.


----------



## DoggieBags

Pessie said:


> I think you should be able to get the bbc in most countries, I don’t know if this is any use but try
> bbcnewschannelfinder.com
> I can’t paste a link because it takes me straight to news as I’m in the uk.  There’s a YouTube channel too (I don’t work for the beeb btw)


Thanks!


----------



## CarryOn2020

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The brooch is a lovely piece.


Beautiful Kate.  Now, will she tell us her makeup secrets?  Imo she is our modern Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## rose60610

I've been watching BBC for the services (and many other things in general, it's good to get non U.S. news for contrast). I've learned a lot about the various people involved, uniforms, history and symbolism of various things. I think their coverage has been fantastic. Their commentators and guests are interesting and instructive. I also have BBC radio programmed on my speed buttons in the car.


----------



## CarryOn2020

rose60610 said:


> I've been watching BBC for the services (and many other things in general, it's good to get non U.S. news for contrast). I've learned a lot about the various people involved, uniforms, history and symbolism of various things. I think their coverage has been fantastic. Their commentators and guests are interesting and instructive. I also have BBC radio programmed on my speed buttons in the car.


This, 100%.  American media must be the bratty juveniles of the world media.  BBC, Sky news, France24, etc. are all I watch.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CarryOn2020 said:


> Beautiful Kate.  Now, will she tell us her makeup secrets?  Imo she is our modern Audrey Hepburn.


She’s come a long way! I remember when most of this thread was about how bad her eyeliner and shoes were!


----------



## Cinderlala

I've always thought Catherine possessed grace and beauty.  I did not love the high wedge espadrilles but I understood how they could have felt better for her feet so I thought that was fair.  I was never against her eyeliner.  To be fair, I've been a massive fan for ages so I've always been quite protective of her.


----------



## CarryOn2020

lanasyogamama said:


> She’s come a long way! I remember when most of this thread was about how bad her eyeliner and shoes were!


Some of us clutched our pearls when she wore the skin-tight leggings.
And they looked dam$ good on her


----------



## csshopper

regnews said:


> How beautifull is this. Queen about William and Catherine.
> 
> Dame Floella Benjamin just recounted the most beautiful story from the Queen in 2012 talking about William & Catherine. She said the late Queen said to her: "_*I don't quite understood why people don't see they want to be together*_" because they had a little cottage in Anglesey & people we're criticizing William for not coming out more & she said to me (the late Queen): *"*_*but they're in love! and when you're in love you want to be together!*_*"*


Thank you for sharing, it brought new tears to my eyes. It wasn’t until the Jubillee and all the days since that I comprehended the love, more widespread than I ever imagined, among the members of this family. Minus the outliers of Montecito.


----------



## Luvbolide

DoggieBags said:


> Since CNN keeps forgetting to mention the “other“ royals, of course they’re pushing hard on the reconciliation theme. They are so fascinated by the gruesome twosome it’s ridiculous. During today’s CNN commentary, they mentioned the Queen Consort and Meghan, the Duchess of Sussex would be waiting at Westminster for the arrival of the Queen’s coffin. It was probably at least 30 minutes later before they even thought to mention the Princess of Wales and Sophie Would be there too.


Dear Sophie looks shattered today.  Not a criticism, merely an observation.  It has been such an emotional and exhausting week for all of them.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Both of them look like in much rougher shape than during their Windsor walkabout. The grief and event after event are taking their toll.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Debbini

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5610862



Beautiful woman, The Princess of Wales, always so full of life and emotion.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## jblended

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Oh my heart just broke!
They're both so lovely when they interact with the public. What a rough time this is but, what a lesson they provide in conducting oneself with quiet dignity.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## duna

I did think yesterday, while watching the procession, that it must have been particularly difficult for William and Harry to follow the coffin as they did with their mother's. Some wounds never heal.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Are they destroying all the tributes? I'd probably ask to pick up some of the cards and notes (or have someone pick up some if I can't be seen doing it myself).


----------



## TC1

Can you imagine being a florist these last few weeks? $$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lulu212121

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Are they destroying all the tributes? I'd probably ask to pick up some of the cards and notes (or have someone pick up some if I can't be seen doing it myself).


I'm thinking they will save as much as possible. She was their longest serving Queen.


----------



## zinacef

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Are they destroying all the tributes? I'd probably ask to pick up some of the cards and notes (or have someone pick up some if I can't be seen doing it myself).


There is a group of volunteers that removed the plastic wraps of the flowers, cards,letters, etc… and flowers are placed in neat piles to be taken for composting. All the cards, letters,etc. are archived one by one, either by photos or physically saved.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The Royal Family Insta has a story on where everyone was today - the Waleses, the Wessexes and Princess Anne. They all look completely exhausted.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

The picture of the flowers in front of the gate is beautiful.  So many tributes to the wonderful Queen.

I'm sure W&C are exhausted but they look so much more relaxed here on their own after a night in their favorite home.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> She’s come a long way! I remember when most of this thread was about how bad her eyeliner and shoes were!


And saying how her floral print dresses made her look old and frumpy. As someone who likes floral prints, that one hurt.


----------



## Cinderlala

I love the outfit she wore today---so pretty but still so appropriate.  Which is the perfect description of her as well.


----------



## charlottawill

A beautiful picture of genuine compassion, not a performance for the cameras.


----------



## rose60610

charlottawill said:


> A beautiful picture of genuine compassion, not a performance for the cameras.




Lovely photo, especially when it's been said that TQ's favorite color was blue. Charlotte's sweater is no coincidence.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## csshopper

charlottawill said:


> A beautiful picture of genuine compassion, not a performance for the cameras.



When I saw this I thought, "She's thinking about Charlotte and is treating this little girl as she would like her daughter to be treated."


----------



## rose60610

Chloe302225 said:


>




LOVE the bag, I immediately went to the Grace Han website. Elegant!


----------



## charlottawill

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The Royal Family Insta has a story on where everyone was today - the Waleses, the Wessexes and Princess Anne. They all look completely exhausted.


Exhausted yes, but more relaxed than yesterday, don't you think? I wonder why....


----------



## CobaltBlu

rose60610 said:


> Lovely photo, especially when it's been said that TQ's favorite color was blue. Charlotte's sweater is no coincidence.


Its not Charlotte.  It's another little girl who placed a stuffed corgi and flowers there.
Here's is a little more video after. (get a tissue first though)


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cinderlala

CobaltBlu said:


> Its not Charlotte.  It's another little girl who placed a stuffed corgi and flowers there.
> Here's is a little more video after. (get a tissue first though)



You were not kidding about the tissues.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: Daily Mail

*“The Prince of Wales and the Duke of Sussex will reportedly join the Queen's six other grandchildren in a special 15 minute vigil at Westminster Hall.

It is believed the eight grandchildren will pay respects to the Queen by standing in silence beside Her Majesty's coffin - in a scene which will mirror the Vigil of the Princes.”*









						William and Harry to stand guard at Queen's coffin in special vigil
					

The Prince of Wales and the Duke of Sussex will join the Queen's six other grandchildren tomorrow in a special 15 minute vigil at Westminster Hall, according to The Mirror.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Cosmopolitan

a few Friday front pages in the U.K.


----------



## rose60610

CobaltBlu said:


> Its not Charlotte.  It's another little girl who placed a stuffed corgi and flowers there.
> Here's is a little more video after. (get a tissue first though)




Thanks for the correction! I should have known better that they wouldn't have taken their kids out in public yet. I saw the braids and I was immediately reminded of Charlotte! Oops!  Lovely yet sad photo, though.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The Royal Family Insta has a story on where everyone was today - the Waleses, the Wessexes and Princess Anne. They all look completely exhausted.


I was hoping that they could be out of the limelight and hopefully getting a chance to relax a bit before Monday, but it sounds as if they are still going full tilt.  I am really impressed that they are continuing to honor the Queen and lead by example.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm not mad. I'm mad about the drama and the misinformation and the petulant tantrums, but not mad the vigil is taking place and Harry is included, in uniform or not.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm not mad. I'm mad about the drama and the misinformation and the petulant tantrums, but not mad the vigil is taking place and Harry is included, in uniform or not.


I feel exactly the same. 
I'm happy this is happening, I thought as three of the four male grandsons have done something significant, was hoping the four girls would be included in doing something. Happy that this includes James too, a very grown up thing to do.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sharont2305 said:


> I feel exactly the same.
> I'm happy this is happening, I thought as three of the four male grandsons have done something significant, was hoping the four girls would be included in doing something. Happy that this includes James too, a very grown up thing to do.


Same here.  This allows the family to honor QE respectfully.  The 15 mins will fly by, so it does not matter what he wears. He will realize that later. Good on The King for resolving the issue. The nasty noise surrounding Hazz surely embarrasses him. Maybe this facilitate changes in how he conducts his business and himself.


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Same here.  This allows the family to honor QE respectfully.  The 15 mins will fly by, so it does not matter what he wears. He will realize that later. Good on The King for resolving the issue. The nasty noise surrounding Hazz surely embarrasses him. Maybe this facilitate changes in how he conducts his business and himself.


Im hoping no spouses sitting nearby cos we all know what that means. But then again, they have a right too. 
Camilla, Sophie and Tim were sitting when the children were doing their vigil in Edinburgh.


----------



## CarryOn2020

King Charles is playing the long game here. Putting Hazzi in a UK uniform sends a _very loud message_ to the world that Hazzi wants, desperately wants, to be part of this monarchy.  He may have trash-talked it, but he is eating those words now.  The King made sure the noise was all about what Hazzi wanted to do.  So Hazzi owns this choice.  The world knows it.  Same for those titles for the kids. 
Checkmate, Hazz, MM, Opr, etc.
Checkmate.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm just not sure so many people can read the subtle hints. Like we all recognized the polite dig in Charles's speech, but the international press is full of "OMG he lOveS HaRry and RaPTor".


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm just not sure so many people can read the subtle hints. Like we all recognized the polite dig in Charles's speech, but the international press is full of "OMG he lOveS HaRry and RaPTor".


Yes, the press is well-known for misreading these things, especially the juvenile US press.  Subtle is what 21st century power is all about. This is the real-life _boar_ _on the floor. P_rince Phillip, QE, William, Logan Roy, and many others are proud of The King.

H&M can no longer criticize this institution or its people.  

ETA: It takes too much effort and energy for the mighty lion to roar. Best to sit, wait, wait for it. Now pounce.


----------



## KEG66

CarryOn2020 said:


> King Charles is playing the long game here. Putting Hazzi in a UK uniform sends a _very loud message_ to the world that Hazzi wants, desperately wants, to be part of this monarchy.  He may have trash-talked it, but he is eating those words now.  The King made sure the noise was all about what Hazzi wanted to do.  So Hazzi owns this choice.  The world knows it.  Same for those titles for the kids.
> Checkmate, Hazz, MM, Opr, etc.
> Checkmate.


Maybe those 15 minutes of quiet reflection will have a profound effect on Harry. I doubt it, but soon it’ll be time for continuing his and TW’s “life overseas”


----------



## CarryOn2020

KEG66 said:


> Maybe those 15 minutes of quiet reflection will have a profound effect on Harry. I doubt it, but soon it’ll be time for continuing his and TW’s “life overseas”


Exactly.  Who can trust him now?  Clearly he does not stand by his words.  King Charles R.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

rose60610 said:


> LOVE the bag, I immediately went to the Grace Han website. Elegant!


Me too! I recall she has worn it before, perhaps even a few times. It's uniquely structured. I have purchased a few bags she has carried but this one is above my range. Catherine and Camilla both mix up their handbag choices so I look forward to seeing what they (or their stylists) select going forward.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Me too! I recall she has worn it before, perhaps even a few times. It's uniquely structured. I have purchased a few bags she has carried but this one is above my range. Catherine and Camilla both mix up their handbag choices so I look forward to seeing what they (or their stylists) select going forward.



I'm in love with one of their wallets but thought the price was a bit steep as well.


----------



## CobaltBlu

KEG66 said:


> Maybe those 15 minutes of quiet reflection will have a profound effect on Harry. I doubt it, but soon it’ll be time for continuing his and TW’s “life overseas”


I also agree the King is playing chess not checkers.  Harry has had to walk behind the coffin in civilian dress and will have to again, and…think of it….he has to put the uniform on, stand in the presence of his grandmother, and then take that uniform off again after only 15 minutes.  Take it off for the last time, likely.  Box it up. An aid will probably whisk it away for safekeeping. 

 Charles knows what he is doing.


----------



## KEG66

CobaltBlu said:


> I also agree the King is playing chess not checkers.  Harry has had to walk behind the coffin in civilian dress and will have to again, and…think of it….he has to put the uniform on, stand in the presence of his grandmother, and then take that uniform off again after only 15 minutes.  Take it off for the last time, likely.  Box it up. An aid will probably whisk it away for safekeeping.
> 
> Charles knows what he is doing.


Agree 100% Charles learnt from the best


----------



## CobaltBlu

Back to topic with this little longer video of these two ❤️


----------



## redney

CobaltBlu said:


> Back to topic with this little longer video of these two ❤️



How lovely! They both seem so genuine.


----------



## charlottawill

CobaltBlu said:


> An aid will probably whisk it away for safekeeping.



And may TW be a distant memory the next time he has to wear it.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## youngster

Stunning outfit.  She looks amazing.


----------



## WingNut

The PoW has now got me purse-shopping.....


----------



## youngster

WingNut said:


> The PoW has now got me purse-shopping.....



That's a Mulberry Amberley, I believe.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



My word, if this is what she's wearing today, I can't wait to see what she's wearing on Monday. Stunning.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

They are both just so personable. That video with the baby was adorable.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> My word, if this is what she's wearing today, I can't wait to see what she's wearing on Monday. Stunning.



It will be so hard to top the Duke of Edinburgh funeral outfit. That one was just perfection, iconic, every inch the future queen.


----------



## CobaltBlu

WingNut said:


> The PoW has now got me purse-shopping.....


You're not the only one!  I have a want more than a need but man.....the itch is strong!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CobaltBlu said:


> You're not the only one!  I have a want more than a need but man.....the itch is strong!



I might have to give up my TPF card, but I own like one good handbag which I carry 99% of the time. I REALLY need to step up my game and invest a little I think.


----------



## momtok

WingNut said:


> The PoW has now got me purse-shopping.....


(Shameful admission ... not a bag, but hubby is checking out with a Burberry English bulldog bag charm I liked, literally at this moment.  Pre-owned, excellent condition, reliable reseller.  Been looking at it for a couple days ever since I got out my Burberries.  Can no longer resist.)


----------



## megs0927

momtok said:


> (Shameful admission ... not a bag, but hubby is getting me a Burberry English bulldog bag charm I liked, literally at this moment.  Pre-owned, excellent condition, reliable reseller.  Been looking at it for a couple days ever since I got out my Burberries.  Can no longer resist.)



Please share when you get it! I’m a bulldog lover- have a Frenchie and an English! 

Kate’s coat at the army training center is stunning. Her seamstress has to be one of the absolute best.


----------



## momtok

megs0927 said:


> Please share when you get it! I’m a bulldog lover- have a Frenchie and an English!
> 
> Kate’s coat at the army training center is stunning. Her seamstress has to be one of the absolute best.


It's this one ... https://www.fashionphile.com/p/burb...d-seymour-the-bulldog-bag-charm-coral-1015979


----------



## charlottawill

WingNut said:


> The PoW has now got me purse-shopping.....


I am going to London in June and have added Launer and Grace Han to my "browsing" list


----------



## charlottawill

duplicate sorry


----------



## charlottawill

Sharont2305 said:


> My word, if this is what she's wearing today, I can't wait to see what she's wearing on Monday. Stunning.


I know black is traditional and respectful, but I'd love to see the female relatives dressed in rainbow colors as a tribute to the Queen.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## charlottawill

QueenofWrapDress said:


> They are both just so personable. That video with the baby was adorable.


They truly are a credit to England and the monarchy. They may even re-invigorate it amongst younger people who don't see or understand the reason for its existence.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I loooooove her in military inspired clothes.


----------



## Cinderlala

charlottawill said:


> They truly are a credit to England and the monarchy. They may even re-invigorate it amongst younger people who don't see or understand the reason for its existence.


They really are wonderful.  It's obvious why The Queen liked Catherine.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gelbergirl

Cinderlala said:


> They really are wonderful.  It's obvious why The Queen liked Catherine.



I still can't believe he almost didn't marry her.
Remember when they broke up because they weren't getting married.


----------



## RAINDANCE

I watched the Princes Vigil live earlier tonight and whilst the viewing gallery was full of the wider family, the camera angle was such that you could not see if W&K + kids or H&M were there too. Deliberate ?
I saw Sophie and her kids, Sir Tim, Peter Phillips and his girls , poor old Zara and Mike - their younger girl was trying to climb over the ledge. Also both the Kents with their adult children and older grandchildren. The Gloucester family ditto. Plus Sarah Chatto, I think.
But it was not possible to see who was directly behind the casket at the middle of the gallery due to the location of the cameras. I hope W+K were able to take their oldest two as this would probably be the only thing that is age appropriate for them to attend.


----------



## Sharont2305

RAINDANCE said:


> I watched the Princes Vigil live earlier tonight and whilst the viewing gallery was full of the wider family, the camera angle was such that you could not see if W&K + kids or H&M were there too. Deliberate ?
> I saw Sophie and her kids, Sir Tim, Peter Phillips and his girls , poor old Zara and Mike - their younger girl was trying to climb over the ledge. Also both the Kents with their adult children and older grandchildren. The Gloucester family ditto. Plus Sarah Chatto, I think.
> But it was not possible to see who was directly behind the casket at the middle of the gallery due to the location of the cameras. I hope W+K were able to take their oldest two as this would probably be the only thing that is age appropriate for them to attend.


I think William and Harry were the only grandchildren not there. 
You just about saw Beatrice who seemed to be hiding behind Eugenie. 
I think, after seeing the younger ones tonight, George and Charlotte will be there tomorrow.


----------



## CobaltBlu

did you see how Camilla was eyeing those two little rascals trying to scale the wall. LOL


----------



## RAINDANCE

CobaltBlu said:


> did you see how Camilla was eyeing those two little rascals trying to scale the wall. LOL


It looked like Lena had spotted her grandmother below them and was trying to climb down to her. Which is kind of sweet, but I bet Zara was a bit stressed !


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gelbergirl

Have the 3 kids been going to school all week I wonder


----------



## Chloe302225

gelbergirl said:


> Have the 3 kids been going to school all week I wonder



Catherine mentioned during a walkabout that have been at school and are making new friends.


----------



## csshopper

QueenofWrapDress said:


> It will be so hard to top the Duke of Edinburgh funeral outfit. That one was just perfection, iconic, every inch the future queen.


Maybe she will wear it to emphasize the love of and devotion to both the Queen and  Prince  Phillip?


----------



## charlottawill




----------



## K.D.

I am amazed at the amount of black outfits the RF have at hand. Are they scrambling last minute or had everything prepared just in case?


----------



## jblended

K.D. said:


> I am amazed at the amount of black outfits the RF have at hand. Are they scrambling last minute or had everything prepared just in case?


They all always travel with a black mourning suit, in case something happens unexpectedly. It's part of the protocol.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

K.D. said:


> I am amazed at the amount of black outfits the RF have at hand. Are they scrambling last minute or had everything prepared just in case?



I think they are prepared. E.g. the outfit Kate wore for Philip's funeral was bespoke, so couldn't have been a last minute decision. 

She has also recycled at least one Rememberance Day coat.


----------



## mikimoto007

charlottawill said:


> I know black is traditional and respectful, but I'd love to see the female relatives dressed in rainbow colors as a tribute to the Queen.


Perhaps if there is a memorial service, you’ll see this. I’m not sure if there’s due to be one. It’s a nice idea.


lanasyogamama said:


> I loooooove her in military inspired clothes.


Yes! She does the military look so well.


csshopper said:


> Maybe she will wear it to emphasize the love of and devotion to both the Queen and  Prince  Phillip?


I think due to the importance of the event, it will be a new outfit.


K.D. said:


> I am amazed at the amount of black outfits the RF have at hand. Are they scrambling last minute or had everything prepared just in case?


I don’t think there’s a scramble. I think they have a number of black outfits and they have some already from Remembrance Sunday. The outfit from yesterday is from a Remembrance Sunday from a few years back.  I think it is very possible when they have something made they get a black version too. I do wonder what Meghan does, given she doesn’t have access to her full wardrobe. She obviously had the Givenchy coat flown over from LA or she kept it in the UK.

I wonder what the drill would have been if Kate was pregnant. Harder to prepare a wardrobe for, I’m guessing stuff would have been made quickly.


----------



## zinacef

K.D. said:


> I am amazed at the amount of black outfits the RF have at hand. Are they scrambling last minute or had everything prepared just in case?


Prepared, for example when they travel abroad, they have a mourning outfit with them. This Goes back to when the King passed away and then Princess Elizabeth was abroad had no black dress to wear and they have to bring in a black dress to the plane for her to wear, seen it in The Crown.


----------



## rubypurple




----------



## elvisfan4life

No room at the palace for the gruesome pair


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wills and Charles went to spend 20mins with the queue today awesome how open the royal family are being with the public 

Edward and Sophie are now out greeting well wishers at the palace this kind of access is unheard of for the royals


----------



## RAINDANCE

rubypurple said:


>



 A joint solo engagement - how does that work then


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

This looks like a conversation I want to hear  












						Kate and Camilla enjoy lunch at Buckingham Palace with King Charles
					

Kate and Camilla have today hosted a lunch for governors-general of the Commonwealth at Buckingham Palace, ahead of the 'reception of the century' tomorrow.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

CobaltBlu said:


> Back to topic with this little longer video of these two ❤️



I don't know whether William inherited his mother's human touch or if he's learned on the job but he has it now....seems very nice with the people


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> This looks like a conversation I want to hear
> 
> View attachment 5612270
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate and Camilla enjoy lunch at Buckingham Palace with King Charles
> 
> 
> Kate and Camilla have today hosted a lunch for governors-general of the Commonwealth at Buckingham Palace, ahead of the 'reception of the century' tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



OMG I love that picture.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> OMG I love that picture.


Love her....do we know if those are the queen's pearls or just similar?  I would think maybe the queen would be buried with hers


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> Love her....do we know if those are the queen's pearls or just similar?  I would think maybe the queen would be buried with hers



I do think she had more than one (I follow an Insta account on British royal jewelry). We could only know for sure if it's THE necklace if we saw the clasp. The one The Queen basically made part of her uniform has a unique rectangular diamond clasp.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I'm not that fond of pearls for myself but I'm head over heels for the two combined necklaces The Queen wore on her wedding day. I just love that look.


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm not that fond of pearls for myself but I'm head over heels for the two combined necklaces The Queen wore on her wedding day. I just love that look.



The wedding day pearls were the Queen Anne and Queen Caroline pearl necklaces.  I love them too.  Here is a link to the Court Jeweller blog post on the necklaces:








						The Queen Anne and Queen Caroline Pearl Necklaces
					

Dave Thompson - WPA Pool/Getty Images Our month-long focus on Queen Elizabeth II's wedding gift jewelry arrives today at two pieces with serious British royal history: the Queen Anne and Queen Caroline Pearl Necklaces. Peter




					www.thecourtjeweller.com
				



They were mistakenly still on display across town the morning of the wedding and the Queen's private secretary made a mad dash across packed London to retrieve them so that the Queen could wear them as she walked down the aisle!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> They were mistakenly still on display across town the morning of the wedding and the Queen's private secretary made a mad dash across packed London to retrieve them so that the Queen could wear them as she walked down the aisle!



Gosh, that wedding stressed out a lot of people. Didn't the jeweler who hastily repaired Queen Mary's Fringe Tiara hijack The King of Norway's car to get to his workshop, only to be forced to abandon it and continue on foot as the streets were packed?


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> The wedding day pearls were the Queen Anne and Queen Caroline pearl necklaces.  I love them too.  Here is a link to the Court Jeweller blog post on the necklaces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen Anne and Queen Caroline Pearl Necklaces
> 
> 
> Dave Thompson - WPA Pool/Getty Images Our month-long focus on Queen Elizabeth II's wedding gift jewelry arrives today at two pieces with serious British royal history: the Queen Anne and Queen Caroline Pearl Necklaces. Peter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecourtjeweller.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were mistakenly still on display across town the morning of the wedding and the Queen's private secretary made a mad dash across packed London to retrieve them so that the Queen could wear them as she walked down the aisle!


lovely but she often wears three strands, right?


----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> lovely but she often wears three strands, right?



Yes, she favored her 3 strand for daily wear, it was a gift from her father, but she had two back-up 3 strand necklaces so as to avoid wearing out the original. @QueenofWrapDress posted that the way to tell the difference is in the clasp at the back.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Camilla has one of the QMs in her collection (permanent loan, now extra-super-permanent I guess)


----------



## CobaltBlu

But also QM had this two strand set which she wore with a third strand with no clasp so we may see one or both of these necklaces as well. They are pretty large, but so was that pin Catherine wore the first day so, go big or go home!


----------



## sdkitty

CobaltBlu said:


> But also QM had this two strand set which she wore with a third strand with no clasp so we may see one or both of these necklaces as well. They are pretty large, but so was that pin Catherine wore the first day so, go big or go home!
> 
> View attachment 5612325
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612326


that clasp!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CobaltBlu said:


> Camilla has one of the QMs in her collection (permanent loan, now extra-super-permanent I guess)
> View attachment 5612324



She had a lot of items of Queen Mum on loan when she was Duchess of Cornwall. Isn't her engagement ring from QM's collection as well?


----------



## KEG66

sdkitty said:


> that clasp!


My daughter bought me the most fabulous book called The Queen’s Diamonds by Hugh Roberts in association with the Royal Collection Trust. It is a very large book, not sure it’s still in print but I highly recommend it. The photographs are breathtaking and it gives details and provenance of each piece. Jaw dropping!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

KEG66 said:


> My daughter bought me the most fabulous book called The Queen’s Diamonds by Hugh Roberts in association with the Royal Collection Trust. It is a very large book, not sure it’s still in print but I highly recommend it. The photographs are breathtaking and it gives details and provenance of each piece. Jaw dropping!!



It is, I have it on my wishlist!


----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



As exhausted as they all must be, I'm sure it is a great comfort to them to see the outpouring of affection and respect for the Queen.


----------



## Cinderlala

elvisfan4life said:


> Wills and Charles went to spend 20mins with the queue today awesome how open the royal family are being with the public
> 
> Edward and Sophie are now out greeting well wishers at the palace this kind of access is unheard of for the royals


It is so neat that Wills & Charles popped up at the queue.  I think that was a brilliant idea and must have been so exciting for the people.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> As exhausted as they all must be, I'm sure it is a great comfort to them to see the outpouring of affection and respect for the Queen.



When my grandfather died what really kept my grandmother going was how many people sent cards, called, came to the funeral, visited afterwards. He was a beloved figure locally, one of his peers had said when asked what he wanted for his birthday "I have only one wish, that [insert name] recovers!" She kept all the cards and would read them for months because it gave her great comfort.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cinderlala said:


> It is so neat that Wills & Charles popped up at the queue.  I think that was a brilliant idea and must have been so exciting for the people.



I thought that was a brilliant move. Unexpected, personal, and a great experience for the people.


----------



## Cinderlala

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought that was a brilliant move. Unexpected, personal, and a great experience for the people.


Yes, I felt it was a nice show of respect for the people coming to show their respect for HMTQ.


----------



## DS2006

I have and recommend the book, "The Queen's Jewels" by Leslie Field. It has a lot of history of the jewels as well.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

So, it's confirmed that Kate was wearing one of the Queen's 3 strand necklaces. That's lovely. I know she's worn items of the Queen's before, but I can't imagine how it would have felt to put that on this past week.


----------



## DS2006

BBC is showing the grandchildren arriving at the vigil:



			https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62921700
		


They are showing other live coverage, too.


----------



## marietouchet

QueenofWrapDress said:


> She had a lot of items of Queen Mum on loan when she was Duchess of Cornwall. Isn't her engagement ring from QM's collection as well?


Catherine’s sapphire engagement ring belonged to Diana, and was purchased for D out of a catalog, Garrard as I remember
It was not a family heirloom when worn by D


----------



## jennalovesbags

DS2006 said:


> BBC is showing the grandchildren arriving at the vigil:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/live/uk-62921700
> 
> 
> 
> They are showing other live coverage, too.


This happened a few hours ago.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

marietouchet said:


> Catherine’s sapphire engagement ring belonged to Diana, and was purchased for D out of a catalog, Garrard as I remember
> It was not a family heirloom when worn by D



Yes, I was speaking about Camilla. Someone posted a picture of her in the Queen Mum's pearl necklace.


----------



## charlottawill

marietouchet said:


> was purchased for D out of a catalog, Garrard as I remember


I read the same. How romantic to be given a catalog and told to pick one. That should have been a flag right there.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> I read the same. How romantic to be given a catalog and told to pick one. That should have been a flag right there.



If you put it like this...

That said, he barely knew her, maybe it wasn't the worst idea to have her pick it herself. She was solely responsible for that impractical monstrosity.


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love this hat she is wearing!


----------



## DS2006

jennalovesbags said:


> This happened a few hours ago.


Yes, I watched the live feed and the video with the grandchildren. I linked the video of the grandchildren for those who missed it.


----------



## Luvbolide

CobaltBlu said:


>



W seems to have really grown comfortable greeting and speaking to people, particularly speaking to children.  KC must feel so appreciative that he can deploy the Waleses, the Wessexes and Anne (with or without her husband) and know that they will do the job perfectly.


----------



## DS2006

marietouchet said:


> Catherine’s sapphire engagement ring belonged to Diana, and was purchased for D out of a catalog, Garrard as I remember
> It was not a family heirloom when worn by D





charlottawill said:


> I read the same. How romantic to be given a catalog and told to pick one. That should have been a flag right there.


I could possibly be mistaken, but my recollection is that Diana was presented with a tray of actual rings.  She chose the sapphire ring. It was a stock ring design that anyone could order from Garrard (and in a catalog).  I actually think it was awesome she got to choose.  I find it odd if she wasn't presented any rings from the royal family, also, but I can't find evidence of that.


----------



## charlottawill

DS2006 said:


> I could possibly be mistaken, but my recollection is that Diana was presented with a tray of actual rings.  She chose the sapphire ring. It was a stock ring design that anyone could order from Garrard (and in a catalog).  I actually think it was awesome she got to choose.  I find it odd if she wasn't presented any rings from the royal family, also, but I can't find evidence of that.


You are correct, I do remember that account of how the ring was chosen. And I agree about it being odd that she wasn't offered any heirloom rings. Maybe they knew? Isn't Camilla's ring an heirloom?


----------



## Luvbolide

sdkitty said:


> lovely but she often wears three strands, right?


Somewhere along the way I learned that strands of pearls should be worn in odd numbers - usually threes.


----------



## DS2006

charlottawill said:


> You are correct, I do remember that account of how the ring was chosen. And I agree about it being odd that she wasn't offered any heirloom rings. Maybe they knew? Isn't Camilla's ring an heirloom?


Yes! I believe hers was the Queen Mother's ring!

Ohh, and it will be interesting to see who ends up with the Queen's engagement ring.


----------



## charlottawill

Luvbolide said:


> Somewhere along the way I learned that strands of pearls should be worn in odd numbers - usually threes.


Former First Lady Barbara Bush was also know for her three strand pearl necklace. I don't ever recall seeing her without them. The only difference is, hers weren't real.


----------



## charlottawill

Luvbolide said:


> W seems to have really grown comfortable greeting and speaking to people, particularly speaking to children.  KC must feel so appreciative that he can deploy the Waleses, the Wessexes and Anne (with or without her husband) and know that they will do the job perfectly.


It is nice to see the dramatic shift in the attitude of the British toward him after being called "Workshy Wills" not that long ago.


----------



## Luvbolide

charlottawill said:


> Former First Lady Barbara Bush was also know for her three strand pearl necklace. I don't ever recall seeing her without them. The only difference is, hers weren't real.


Yes, and I loved that about her!  Jackie Kennedy also wore pearl necklaces frequently.


----------



## elvisfan4life

charlottawill said:


> You are correct, I do remember that account of how the ring was chosen. And I agree about it being odd that she wasn't offered any heirloom rings. Maybe they knew? Isn't Camilla's ring an heirloom?


Yes it was the Queen mothers Diana wouldn’t have appreciated an old ring she was an air head


----------



## KEG66

elvisfan4life said:


> Yes it was the Queen mothers Diana wouldn’t have appreciated an old ring she was an air head


To be fair she was only 19 when they got engaged. I wouldn’t have appreciated an antique ring at that age either. I certainly would now though, Camilla’s ring is fabulous !!


----------



## charlottawill

KEG66 said:


> To be fair she was only 19 when they got engaged. I wouldn’t have appreciated an antique ring at that age either. I certainly would now though, Camilla’s ring is fabulous !!


My original engagement ring was a small diamond that had belonged to my husband's grandmother. He had it reset in a modern setting in the 80s that now looks outdated. I wish he had kept it in the original Art Deco setting.


----------



## CarryOn2020

At 19, I would have happily worn the Queen Mother’s ring.  Of course the QM was still alive at that time.








						Camilla's 'heirloom' engagement ring worth £300,000 was 'heartfelt'
					

QUEEN CAMILLA wears a stunning engagement ring from King Charles III, but due to the ring's history, it was likely intended as a "heartfelt gesture" to a late member of the Royal Family.




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I like both The Queen's and Camilla's so much better than Kate's, Fergie's and Eugenie's (which looks like Fergie's). I feel Fergie's and Eugenie's have a distinct 80s vibe while Kate's is just so impractially huge and notable. It's a statement piece, not something that becomes basically part of the finger. Bea did well, too (or Edo did...he seems to have impeccable taste).

ETA: I don't even know what Sophie's looks like.


----------



## rubypurple




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> ETA: I don't even know what Sophie's looks like.


Here you go...


----------



## charlottawill

rubypurple said:


> View attachment 5613017


I can't help but feel sad to see the two of them in the same place the Queen's last photo was taken not two weeks ago.


----------



## Sharont2305

charlottawill said:


> I can't help but feel sad to see the two of them in the same place the Queen's last photo was taken not two weeks ago.


This photo was at Buckingham Palace, The Queens photo was at Balmoral.


----------



## youngster

Thanks for posting Sophie's ring @Sharont2305!  I love how you can ask a question here at TPF and somebody knows the answer or can come up with the photo almost immediately!


----------



## charlottawill

Sharont2305 said:


> This photo was at Buckingham Palace, The Queens photo was at Balmoral.


You are right. Sorry, it looked very similar to me.


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> Thanks for posting Sophie's ring @Sharont2305!  I love how you can ask a question here at TPF and somebody knows the answer or can come up with the photo almost immediately!


You're welcome. 
Now, back on topic, lol.


----------



## youngster

Here is a fun little blog post on all the engagement rings of the British royals, including Kate's of course:








						British Royal Engagement Rings: An Updated Look
					

BEN STANSALL/AFP via Getty ImagesFebruary is the month when we turn our attention to love, Cupid, and all things Valentine. To celebrate, today I've got an updated look at a set of British royal jewels




					www.thecourtjeweller.com
				




My favorite is still the Queen's but I quite like Camilla's (terrible photo in that blog post, doesn't do it justice) and Beatrice's.  I like Kate's for it's sentimental value and I'm glad she is the wife who ended up with Diana's ring.
ETA:  Mods, feel free to move this post if it's too off topic for the Will/Kate thread.


----------



## bellecate

DS2006 said:


> Yes! I believe hers was the Queen Mother's ring!
> 
> Ohh, and it will be interesting to see who ends up with the Queen's engagement ring.


I would love to see it go to Lady Louise.


----------



## DoggieBags

Chloe302225 said:


>



Was this what Kate wore to the reception or did she change to some thing else after the meeting with the First Lady of Ukraine?


----------



## ladyglen

are we assuming that the Princess of W got the Queen's 3 strand pearls?  IIRC they were from her QE's father


----------



## Sharont2305

DoggieBags said:


> Was this what Kate wore to the reception or did she change to some thing else after the meeting with the First Lady of Ukraine?


I'd imagine she wore it to both events.


----------



## DoggieBags

ladyglen said:


> are we assuming that the Princess of W got the Queen's 3 strand pearls?  IIRC they were from her QE's father


She’s worn it several times this week so I’m guessing yes the Queen’s 3 stand pearls have gone to Kate. Camilla already has several pearl chokers that she wears quite a lot.


----------



## youngster

bellecate said:


> I would love to see it go to Lady Louise.



There are rumors that the Queen's beautiful engagement ring will go to Princess Anne.  Just rumors though at this point.


----------



## RAINDANCE

youngster said:


> There are rumors that the Queen's beautiful engagement ring will go to Princess Anne.  Just rumors though at this point.


And then onto Zara, presumably who is the eldest granddaughter, which would be nice for her.


----------



## DoggieBags

youngster said:


> There are rumors that the Queen's beautiful engagement ring will go to Princess Anne.  Just rumors though at this point.


That would be very fitting. I will always remember Princess Anne accompanying her mother’s coffin all the way from Balmoral to London.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Vintage Leather

ladyglen said:


> are we assuming that the Princess of W got the Queen's 3 strand pearls?  IIRC they were from her QE's father


The Queen owned three necklaces of three strand pearls, one from her parents, one from the emir of Qatar and one that the queen had made because she was afraid of damaging her family set.

The Princess of Wales has been wearing one of them. Two more are not yet accounted for.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




How different it looks with hair down and without a hat!


----------



## mikimoto007

Looks like we're seeing George and Charlotte tomorrow!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## ccbaggirl89

youngster said:


> Here is a fun little blog post on all the engagement rings of the British royals, including Kate's of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> British Royal Engagement Rings: An Updated Look
> 
> 
> BEN STANSALL/AFP via Getty ImagesFebruary is the month when we turn our attention to love, Cupid, and all things Valentine. To celebrate, today I've got an updated look at a set of British royal jewels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecourtjeweller.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is still the Queen's but I quite like Camilla's (terrible photo in that blog post, doesn't do it justice) and Beatrice's.  I like Kate's for it's sentimental value and I'm glad she is the wife who ended up with Diana's ring.
> ETA:  Mods, feel free to move this post if it's too off topic for the Will/Kate thread.


They are all so beautiful, but my personal favorite is Zara's. I could see wearing that daily and loving it.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


>



Does anyone know the significance of the Queen wearing a veil in some of these photos?


----------



## Sharont2305

George and Charlotte in the car with Catherine and Camilla. Charlotte wearing a hat


----------



## jblended

Nm. Wrong thread


----------



## White Orchid

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They are all so beautiful, but my personal favorite is Zara's. I could see wearing that daily and loving it.


You got me curious, so I had a look, but then saw her nails


----------



## White Orchid

Gosh, she looks stunning is all I can say.


----------



## Icyjade

Princess Catherine looks stunning in the veil and pearls


----------



## rubypurple




----------



## CarryOn2020

I’m not ready


----------



## kcf68

Princess Catherine always looks amazing!


----------



## Grande Latte

kcf68 said:


> Princess Catherine always looks amazing!


She does. She has so much grace and poise. And I particularly love some photos taken of her inside a car. You get a glimpse of her in private, but not so private.

For example, this one.


----------



## megs0927

George and Charlotte are doing such a good job too. While they have been a part of so many Royal events, this is a big one for them. I’m sure lots of emotions (nerves, sadness, seeing their family grieving) for them and given their ages, I’m so impressed.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## mikimoto007

Wow. I realise it's not a day for fashion but I love Kate's outfit and Charlotte is adorable.


----------



## surfer

Long time reader but first time poster here  just wondering if anyone else pointed out already that the Instagram logo for the Wales seems to be the same or very similar to the royal family one?


----------



## rubypurple




----------



## lanasyogamama

Gorgeous


----------



## sdkitty

rubypurple said:


>



someone here said she wasn't beautiful....I disagree


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I have not even watched the funeral because I had an appoinment I couldn't cancel but I'm already bawling.

Little Charlotte in her tiny hat telling George what to do is too much. She's his Anne.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

White Orchid said:


> Does anyone know the significance of the Queen wearing a veil in some of these photos?



It's in the caption (customary for royal women to veil their faces for royal funerals). These pictures were taken for during funeral/mourning of her father.


----------



## youngster

rubypurple said:


>



This is a fabulous picture of the Princess of Wales.  She looks amazing. Love her hat, the dress, the jewels.  Both children did so well and looked great.


----------



## youngster

George and Charlotte are also attending the service at Windsor.  Long day for the two of them. They are doing so well.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> This is a fabulous picture of the Princess of Wales.  She looks amazing. Love her hat, the dress, the jewels.  Both children did so well and looked great.



I'm slightly underwhelmed. I loved loved loved her outfit for Philip's funeral, both the stunning coat and beautiful hat. This one is not bad by any means but just doesn't compare.


----------



## megs0927

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm slightly underwhelmed. I loved loved loved her outfit for Philip's funeral, both the stunning coat and beautiful hat. This one is not bad by any means but just doesn't compare.



Agree. Part of me wonders if it was intentional- not wanting to her outfit to outshine the significance of the event (not that it would- but just trying to not draw too much attention to her clothing choices).


----------



## lanasyogamama

Something about the veil on the hat is really really beautiful though.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Camilla, Kate, George and Charlotte on their way to the funeral service this morning.


----------



## CarryOn2020

The Princess Of Wales’s Delicate Netted Veil References Generations Of Royal Tradition
					

Veils, like pearls, have long been associated with royal mourning.




					www.vogue.co.uk


----------



## elvisfan4life

The Wales our most beautiful royal family


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Those rather small kids did so well.


----------



## pureplatinum

Loved Catherine’s veil and how she wore the Queen’s necklace. She looked so elegant even in this difficult time.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I know we're still sad and sombre, but I just came across this on Youtube. Looks at them all babyfaced and not a care in the world, and look where they are now!


----------



## CobaltBlu

She is the business!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Those children behaved so well and were so brave today


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Lounorada

*Some pics of the Wales' from today*

Getty


----------



## lanasyogamama

Charlotte’s outfit reminds me of the book Madeline.


----------



## piperdog

I love the picture of Sophie with her arm around George. Despite the strangeness of their Royal positions, I love seeing snippets (and we saw many during the Jubilee events) that show this is also a normal extended family. The kids are all comfortable with each other and with the cousins of the various generations. Leaving the Royal aspect aside, I'm sad for Archie and Lili that they will likely never have these family bonds with their cousins.


----------



## csshopper

elvisfan4life said:


> Those children behaved so well and were so brave today


George is going to be blessed going through life with Charlotte as his “wing woman.” As we’ve seen before, love her prompts to him, done in a quiet aside kind of way, as opposed to a punch in the arm and a “hey you dummy”. 

If I were one of their Subjects I would be comforted to know if something ever happened to catapult her to become Monarch, all would be well with the “spare“ on the throne. She would have had her Gan Gan, her Grandfather and her Father as role models.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate's outfit has grown a lot on me. She looks regal.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

lanasyogamama said:


> Charlotte’s outfit reminds me of the book Madeline.


My mom used to read those stories to me as a kid and as soon as I saw Charlotte today I said to her, she looks just like Madeline!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Lounorada said:


> *Some pics of the Wales' from today*
> 
> Getty
> View attachment 5613679
> View attachment 5613680
> View attachment 5613681
> View attachment 5613682
> View attachment 5613683
> View attachment 5613693
> View attachment 5613694
> View attachment 5613695
> View attachment 5613696
> View attachment 5613697
> View attachment 5613698
> View attachment 5613699


Like how can anyone look this perfect all the time??!! She is just exceptional in almost every circumstance. Such lovely images. TFS.


----------



## Sina08

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm slightly underwhelmed. I loved loved loved her outfit for Philip's funeral, both the stunning coat and beautiful hat. This one is not bad by any means but just doesn't compare.


I love her outfit, especially the hat!
Re the outfit at PP’s funeral, IMO the strong impact of that one was also due to the circumstances at the time. It was the middle of the pandemic, the funeral was such an exceptional event, very emotional. And she was wearing a mask. Sure, it’s not an accessory or anything, but it added something extra to her already flawless appearance.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Due to the pandemic precautions Philips funeral was a much simpler affair.  Much less work (no enormous hosting duties, or meet and greets).  I think everyone was a bit more well rested then.  Hopefully they can all get some rest now.


----------



## DS2006

Not much time to post today, but I was able to watch a few hours on BBC this morning. It was an incredibly moving day. I thought Princess Catherine looked absolutely gorgeous. Her dress, hat, hair, and jewelry were so elegant and perfect for the day. She just stood out in the sea of black clothing. They have done a wonderful job with their children, as well.

And yes, these people have to be totally exhausted. I do hope they take a break and get some rest.


----------



## Luvbolide

youngster said:


> There are rumors that the Queen's beautiful engagement ring will go to Princess Anne.  Just rumors though at this point.


Read the same somewhere in the past day or so, however the question being asked was “which pieces of jewelry will HMTQ be buried with”.  She was buried in her plain gold wedding band and Anne will get her engagement ring.  She was also buried in her fave pearl earrings, which I assume are the large pearls which look to me like South Seas with the single diamond.  Actually, maybe those aren’t South Seas, but old and large pearls, the likes of which aren’t seen any more.  I think another piece was mentioned, but I can’t remember.  

I love jewels - and how wonderful that they can hand things down and know who else was lent or gifted things.


----------



## Luvbolide

RAINDANCE said:


> And then onto Zara, presumably who is the eldest granddaughter, which would be nice for her.


How lovely that would be!


----------



## Luvbolide

DoggieBags said:


> That would be very fitting. I will always remember Princess Anne accompanying her mother’s coffin all the way from Balmoral to London.


I think Tim was by their sides  the whole way as well.  I never knew too much about him, but he earned a ton of fabulous son-in-law points these last few days.


----------



## Luvbolide

sdkitty said:


> someone here said she wasn't beautiful....I disagree


That was probably MM’s Minister of Propaganda Scoobie Do.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm slightly underwhelmed. I loved loved loved her outfit for Philip's funeral, both the stunning coat and beautiful hat. This one is not bad by any means but just doesn't compare.


I liked what I have seen of Catherine this past week to 10 days or so.  But for me the photo of her in the outfit she wore to PP’s funeral and her James Bond premier dress were absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Sharont2305

Lounorada said:


> *Some pics of the Wales' from today*
> 
> Getty
> View attachment 5613679
> View attachment 5613680
> View attachment 5613681
> View attachment 5613682
> View attachment 5613683
> View attachment 5613693
> View attachment 5613694
> View attachment 5613695
> View attachment 5613696
> View attachment 5613697
> View attachment 5613698
> View attachment 5613699


I thought the outfits theQueen Consort and the Countess of Wessex wore looked particularly lovely. 
Aw bless Sophie with her arm around George. I'm sure she's a lovely Great Aunt.


----------



## Sharont2305

Not that we didn't doubt it before but these last ten days has really shown us that, just by going on jewellery alone, how well loved and respected Catherine was/is by Her Late Majesty and King Charles. Charles, William and course Camilla must be so proud of her. They really now are the fab four.


----------



## Luvbolide

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My mom used to read those stories to me as a kid and as soon as I saw Charlotte today I said to her, she looks just like Madeline!


I thought exactly the same!!  Love Madeline!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Luvbolide said:


> I think Tim was by their sides  the whole way as well.  I never knew too much about him, but he earned a ton of fabulous son-in-law points these last few days.


He is her strength and stay a lovely lovely man


----------



## Mumotons

I think the Monarchy is is safe hands, The Queen must have been reassured that she not only had Charles but William as well . William and Catherine seem to emulate the close family that the Queen enjoyed before has own father died.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I don't think anyone will ever be like The Queen again, but I also think Charles will do well. He's a man with visions who doesn't seem to need public approval if he is certain of something. E.g. he went through with making the Duchy of Cornwall organic when people where openly laughing at him and ridiculing his ideas. And I'm curious to see what William will do with the duchy.


----------



## Cinderlala

Catherine looked beautiful and I loved that she coordinated the box pleats & hat with little Charlotte.  George & Charlotte both did extraordinarily well for such a long & difficult day.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I thought so too. I have never witnessed a state funeral and naively thought it would be just a little longer than Philip's. And those small children held up all day.


----------



## Cinderlala

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought so too. I have never witnessed a state funeral and naively thought it would be just a little longer than Philip's. And those small children held up all day.


I didn't even hold up for a portion of the day!


----------



## RueMonge

Cinderlala said:


> I didn't even hold up for a portion of the day!


Exactly. And I would be begging to wear a uniform, any uniform, so I could be in flat shoes.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

RueMonge said:


> Exactly. And I would be begging to wear a uniform, any uniform, so I could be in flat shoes.



I noticed Fergie first showed up in heels, then changed into ballerinas as the day went on.


----------



## Cinderlala

I didn't see the Duchess of York at all.  I was mostly watching the Cambridge/Cornwall/Wales family the whole time, though.


----------



## CarryOn2020

It’s always the eyes


----------



## Cinderlala

CarryOn2020 said:


> It’s always the eyes



Poor little George looks like he has the weight of the world on his shoulders.  I'm glad he has Charlotte & Louis---I think they will be great friends as they grow old together.


----------



## csshopper

CarryOn2020 said:


> It’s always the eyes



I hope someone in the family saves this, it’s precious.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> It’s always the eyes




OMG I love that pic. Charlotte will be for George who Harry should have been for William.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW who do you think George takes after? I often hear people say "Middleton", but I personally feel Louis is the Middleton, Charlotte look's like The Queen's mini-me and George I can't place.


----------



## Cinderlala

George looks so much like Diana's brother.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cinderlala said:


> George looks so much like Diana's brother.



I think you are right. William looked like a Spencer as well when he was younger. George even has a bit of red in his hair depending how the light hits it.


----------



## Lounorada

QueenofWrapDress said:


> BTW who do you think George takes after? I often hear people say "Middleton", but I personally feel Louis is the Middleton, Charlotte look's like The Queen's mini-me and George I can't place.


I always think with George he doesn't resemble one parent more than the other, but instead he's a really strong mix of both his parents.


----------



## Icyjade

I hope Zara or one of the other cousins can step up as a new “wingman” for Prince William


----------



## CarryOn2020

I get the Michael Middleton vibe


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think you are right. William looked like a Spencer as well when he was younger. George even has a bit of red in his hair depending how the light hits it.


you don't think William looks like a spencer now?  I think he looks like Diana


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> you don't think William looks like a spencer now?  I think he looks like Diana


Not as strongly as as teenager when he was basically her twin.


----------



## duna

sdkitty said:


> you don't think William looks like a spencer now?  I think he looks like Diana


I still think William is totally Spencer, I find he looks a lot like Charles Spencer and his Spencer grandfather. Harry looks more like King Charles.


----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> I still think William is totally Spencer, I find he looks a lot like Charles Spencer and his Spencer grandfather. Harry looks more like King Charles.


I saw a picture of William as a teen with his eyes cast to the side and he looked just like his mother


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



Wow, what an heirloom!


----------



## Cinderlala

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love this!!  Perfect for it to go to Charlotte.


----------



## KEG66

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love that, over one hundred years old and with all that royal history. Wow !!


----------



## csshopper

Chloe302225 said:


>



Got emotional watching this extraordinary man with his inspirational words. We will be saying it for years, “His Grandmother would be so proud.”

What a colossal waste that Hazbeen did not take a different path, one of love and support, instead of one of jealousy and acrimony, in his relationship with his brother. The “used to be, before M Harry” could have had a role, William would have welcomed him.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

csshopper said:


> Got emotional watching this extraordinary man with his inspirational words. We will be saying it for years, “His Grandmother would be so proud.”
> 
> What a colossal waste that Hazbeen did not take a different path, one of love and support, instead of one of jealousy and acrimony, in his relationship with his brother. The “used to be, before M Harry” could have had a role, William would have welcomed him.



I agree, there would always have been room for him. I really wonder where that idea that he'd be pushed out came from. Sure, William has three children and potential heirs, but he only has that one brother who lived with him through the most traumatic experience of his life.


----------



## momtok

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I agree, there would always have been room for him. I really wonder where that idea that he'd be pushed out came from. Sure, William has three children and potential heirs, but he only has that one brother who lived with him through the most traumatic experience of his life.


Yeah, I admit I flashed forward more than a few times to the next Vigil of the Prince.  Note the singularity.


----------



## Mendocino

rubypurple said:


>



Kate is stunning but I have to say I think Camilla is wearing the most beautiful evening gown I've ever seen her in. The cut is so flattering and the shade of blue is perfect.

I also loved her wedding dress for her wedding to Charles.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That colour is perfect for her. It even makes her hair brighter if that makes sense.


----------



## EverSoElusive

A brooch that's fit for two queens and a future queen


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Will Catherine keep the same clothing stylist now that she has a new role and title? I'm wondering if perhaps her new role means a slightly different look will come, too. It would seem more jewelry pieces will appear, as they already have.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Will Catherine keep the same clothing stylist now that she has a new role and title? I'm wondering if perhaps her new role means a slightly different look will come, too. It would seem more jewelry pieces will appear, as they already have.



I would think yes because what that person does obviously works for her, and she's been preparing for that role - and her next one - for quite a while. I selfishly wish there would be a few state occasions where the big bling comes out...wouldn't now be a great time to lend her another tiara


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




Oh wow, didn't they say the whole BRF would take off a week to recover?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh wow, didn't they say the whole BRF would take off a week to recover?


I don't think this is an engagement as such tbh. It is funeral related.


----------



## Cinderlala

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oh wow, didn't they say the whole BRF would take off a week to recover?





Sharont2305 said:


> I don't think this is an engagement as such tbh. It is funeral related.


I still wish they all would have been given a week of personal time to rest, recover, and privately mourn.  Especially the Wales family since back-to-school is always such a busy time.  But, it could be easier to continue to keep busy---distraction can be helpful when dealing with grief.


----------



## CarryOn2020

She looks kinda fragile today.


----------



## youngster

Found this in that article on Will and Kate, so many of the senior royals are out there today.  Prince Edward even flew to Estonia and Germany.
_Other royals are also undertaking engagements on Thursday to thank people involved in the Queen's funeral and to recognise the service of those on deployment overseas.
The Earl of Wessex is visiting Estonia and Germany in his role as Royal Colonel of 2nd Battalion of The Rifles and Royal Honorary Colonel of the Royal Wessex Yeomanry.
This trip includes thanking members of 2 Rifles for their service to the Queen at Camp Tapa, Estonia, and visiting troops on deployment from the Royal Wessex Yeomanry at the Normandy Barracks in Paderborn, Germany.

The Princess Royal is visiting Portsmouth Naval Base to meet Royal Navy personnel who took part in the funeral procession. Anne will also visit St Omer Barracks in Aldershot to meet personnel who played a central role in providing logistical support during the funeral._


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh my goodness, amazing.  This is what they need to do though, people need this from them. 
What a dream team.


----------



## Cinderlala

youngster said:


> Found this in that article on Will and Kate, so many of the senior royals are out there today.  Prince Edward even flew to Estonia and Germany.
> _Other royals are also undertaking engagements on Thursday to thank people involved in the Queen's funeral and to recognise the service of those on deployment overseas.
> The Earl of Wessex is visiting Estonia and Germany in his role as Royal Colonel of 2nd Battalion of The Rifles and Royal Honorary Colonel of the Royal Wessex Yeomanry.
> This trip includes thanking members of 2 Rifles for their service to the Queen at Camp Tapa, Estonia, and visiting troops on deployment from the Royal Wessex Yeomanry at the Normandy Barracks in Paderborn, Germany.
> 
> The Princess Royal is visiting Portsmouth Naval Base to meet Royal Navy personnel who took part in the funeral procession. Anne will also visit St Omer Barracks in Aldershot to meet personnel who played a central role in providing logistical support during the funeral._


Wow, I can't believe everyone is so busy already.  But, they are probably actually behind on many previously scheduled engagements so they need to get back on track really quickly.

I think the RF is doing a splendid job.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

I love her coat!  She looks great, so does Will, considering how hard these last 2 weeks have been.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought this was interesting


----------



## youngster

I remember reading about this watch, that Diana had given it to him.  It's great that he wears it all the time.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> I remember reading about this watch, that Diana had given it to him.  It's great that he wears it all the time.



I didn't know that but I love it. That's the healthy kind of keeping a loved one close.


----------



## purseinsanity

CobaltBlu said:


> But also QM had this two strand set which she wore with a third strand with no clasp so we may see one or both of these necklaces as well. They are pretty large, but so was that pin Catherine wore the first day so, go big or go home!
> 
> View attachment 5612325
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612326


Pearls look so elegant!  It's one of my birth stones, but I must admit, I'm not fond of pearls for myself at all.


----------



## Lake Effect

lanasyogamama said:


> I thought this was interesting



As someone just commented, boy do you see Diana in the pic with his hand over part of his face.


----------



## purseinsanity

charlottawill said:


> I read the same. How romantic to be given a catalog and told to pick one. That should have been a flag right there.


LOL.  Honestly though, DH and I didn't have the same taste in jewelry for the most part; it's taken many years of my training him!
In the beginning, that wouldn't have been a bad idea for us at all!  (Although he did a spectacular job on my engagement ring, I must say!  He took diamonds from both his grandmothers' rings, and had them incorporated into my ring, which he designed himself, and bought the center stone.)


----------



## purseinsanity

bellecate said:


> I would love to see it go to Lady Louise.


I think it should go to Princess Anne.


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm slightly underwhelmed. I loved loved loved her outfit for Philip's funeral, both the stunning coat and beautiful hat. This one is not bad by any means but just doesn't compare.


It's hard to top her Phillip look, but she came close.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5613716


I thought Kate wore the same necklace for Phillip's funeral?


----------



## purseinsanity

Cinderlala said:


> Poor little George looks like he has the weight of the world on his shoulders.  I'm glad he has Charlotte & Louis---I think they will be great friends as they grow old together.


He does!  He probably already has an inkling of his future role.  He seems much shier and reserved than Charlotte (and certainly Louis).  It must be such a heavy burden to bear.


----------



## Icyjade

Was just thinking that PW and PC had a few idyllic years when PW was working as a helicopter pilot. To an extent, thanks to the support by all his aunt/uncles at that time. With a slimmed down RF (and with PW not having a wingman that was expected), what will it mean for the Wales kids? A faster entry as working royals? That’s just a bit… sad. It is a life full of privileges but it’s also living under public glare all the time.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I was just thinking...this year's Christmas preparations (like stirring the pudding) will just be three people, not four  

And seeing how old Charles is and how young George there probably won't ever be four again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I just read that William and Kate will be visiting the US (Boston) later this year. If anyone lives close enough you might have a chance to see our favorite couple


----------



## lanasyogamama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just read that William and Kate will be visiting the US (Boston) later this year. If anyone lives close enough you might have a chance to see our favorite couple


Yes! I would love to see them!!


----------



## Chloe302225

purseinsanity said:


> I thought Kate wore the same necklace for Phillip's funeral?



She did, the screen shot is referring to the bracelet at QEII' s funeral.


----------



## EverSoElusive

They looked so natural together


----------



## CarryOn2020

*Joy -* click the photo to see more


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> *Joy -* click the photo to see more
> 
> View attachment 5618542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618543


Oh bugger! If I'd have known, I'd have gone to see them.
Very fitting that their first engagement in Wales as Prince and Princess of Wales is to the RNLI on Anglesey. Their very first engagement as a newly engaged couple was to the same place to launch a lifeboat.
It's not far from where they lived and where William worked.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Traminer

Now that we have a new Princess of Wales, I took the trouble to find a list of all the Princesses of Wales


1 Joan of Kent (1326 or 1327 - 1385)
2 Anne Neville (1456 - 1485)
3 Catherine of Aragon (1485 - 1536)
4 Caroline of Brandenburg-Ansbach (1683 - 1737)
5 Augusta of Saxe-Gotha-Altenburg (1719 - 1772)
6 Caroline of Brunswick-Wolfenbüttel (1737 - 1817)
7 Alexandra of Denmark (1844 - 1925)
8 Mary of Teck
9 Diana Spencer (1961 - 1997)
10 Camilla Parker-Bowles (1947 - present)
11 Kate Middleton (1982 - present










						Who Has Held the Princess of Wales Title Throughout History?
					

The likes of Catherine of Aragon and Diana Spencer have been Princess of Wales. Now that Kate Middleton takes on the title, a look back at all the women who have used the Princess of Wales title throughout history.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## Traminer

> Yes, Camilla Parker-Bowles technically had the title Princess of Wales from her marriage to Prince Charles until his accession to the throne, but due to the popular association with Princess Diana, Camilla instead was styled as the Duchess of Cornwall.
> 
> Read more: Why Camilla Doesn't Use the Title 'Princess of Wales'











						Who Has Held the Princess of Wales Title Throughout History?
					

The likes of Catherine of Aragon and Diana Spencer have been Princess of Wales. Now that Kate Middleton takes on the title, a look back at all the women who have used the Princess of Wales title throughout history.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## elvisfan4life

Traminer said:


> Now that we have a new Princess of Wales, I took the trouble to find a list of all the Princesses of Wales
> 
> 
> 1 Joan of Kent (1326 or 1327 - 1385)
> 2 Anne Neville (1456 - 1485)
> 3 Catherine of Aragon (1485 - 1536)
> 4 Caroline of Brandenburg-Ansbach (1683 - 1737)
> 5 Augusta of Saxe-Gotha-Altenburg (1719 - 1772)
> 6 Caroline of Brunswick-Wolfenbüttel (1737 - 1817)
> 7 Alexandra of Denmark (1844 - 1925)
> 8 Mary of Teck
> 9 Diana Spencer (1961 - 1997)
> 10 Camilla Parker-Bowles (1947 - present)
> 11 Kate Middleton (1982 - present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who Has Held the Princess of Wales Title Throughout History?
> 
> 
> The likes of Catherine of Aragon and Diana Spencer have been Princess of Wales. Now that Kate Middleton takes on the title, a look back at all the women who have used the Princess of Wales title throughout history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.townandcountrymag.com


Fabulous I love this!! Mary of Teck seems so interesting she was engaged to marry George Vs elder brother who was heir to the throne but sadly died so George inherited the throne and the fiancée


----------



## Traminer

@ Mary of Teck

That reminds me when I  visited the small town of Kirchheim unter Teck in Württemberg, below the ancient Castle  of Teck


----------



## Traminer

King Charles III speaking:



> In his first speech as monarch, King Charles said of Prince William, "Today, I am proud to create him Prince of Wales, Tywysog Cymru, the country whose title I have been so greatly privileged to bear during so much of my life and duty. With Catherine beside him, our new Prince and Princess of Wales will, I know, continue to inspire and lead our national conversations, helping to bring the marginal to the centre ground where vital help can be given."
> 
> Read more: Prince William and Kate Middleton Are Officially Prince and Princess of Wales











						Who Has Held the Princess of Wales Title Throughout History?
					

The likes of Catherine of Aragon and Diana Spencer have been Princess of Wales. Now that Kate Middleton takes on the title, a look back at all the women who have used the Princess of Wales title throughout history.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## Traminer

Looking back:




> Before the spouse of the heir to the British throne held the title, there were native Welsh princesses—yet there's only one wife of a Welsh prince who definitively used the title "Princess of Wales": Eleanor de Montfort, the wife of Llywelyn ap Gruffydd (also known as Llywelyn the Last). Llywelyn ap Gruffydd was one of the last princes of Wales before its conquest by Edward I of England. Yet, for clarity, this list will only define those who use the title who were married to the British heir to the throne.











						Who Has Held the Princess of Wales Title Throughout History?
					

The likes of Catherine of Aragon and Diana Spencer have been Princess of Wales. Now that Kate Middleton takes on the title, a look back at all the women who have used the Princess of Wales title throughout history.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## youngster

I know we have all talked about how the Princess of Wales' name has been used in the press. They usually call her "Kate Middleton" though she prefers "Catherine" and Will has always called her Catherine.   I found this from People magazine online on how they intend to refer to her going forward in headlines and stories:

_Popularly known as "Kate" — and most widely searched online as Kate Middleton — the new Princess of Wales prefers to go by Catherine. As the crown shifts, *PEOPLE plans to refer to the royal as Princess Catherine and the Princess of Wales. However, in headlines and upon first reference, Kate Middleton will remain so readers can quickly find the stories they are searching. *(Very technically, according to the experts at Debrett's, a U.K. authority on etiquette and titles, she is properly styled as Catherine, Princess of Wales rather than "Princess Catherine." Also technically correct: Princess William of Wales.)_


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Gorgeous photos


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> I know we have all talked about how the Princess of Wales' name has been used in the press. They usually call her "Kate Middleton" though she prefers "Catherine" and Will has always called her Catherine.   I found this from People magazine online on how they intend to refer to her going forward in headlines and stories:
> 
> _Popularly known as "Kate" — and most widely searched online as Kate Middleton — the new Princess of Wales prefers to go by Catherine. As the crown shifts, *PEOPLE plans to refer to the royal as Princess Catherine and the Princess of Wales. However, in headlines and upon first reference, Kate Middleton will remain so readers can quickly find the stories they are searching. *(Very technically, according to the experts at Debrett's, a U.K. authority on etiquette and titles, she is properly styled as Catherine, Princess of Wales rather than "Princess Catherine." Also technically correct: Princess William of Wales.)_


She's never been Princess William of Wales. William was Prince William of Wales till marriage, same with Harry, till his marriage he was Prince Henry of Wales.
Anyway, I am so happy and proud of my new Prince and Princess of Wales.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## mikimoto007

youngster said:


> I know we have all talked about how the Princess of Wales' name has been used in the press. They usually call her "Kate Middleton" though she prefers "Catherine" and Will has always called her Catherine.   I found this from People magazine online on how they intend to refer to her going forward in headlines and stories:
> 
> _Popularly known as "Kate" — and most widely searched online as Kate Middleton — the new Princess of Wales prefers to go by Catherine. As the crown shifts, *PEOPLE plans to refer to the royal as Princess Catherine and the Princess of Wales. However, in headlines and upon first reference, Kate Middleton will remain so readers can quickly find the stories they are searching. *(Very technically, according to the experts at Debrett's, a U.K. authority on etiquette and titles, she is properly styled as Catherine, Princess of Wales rather than "Princess Catherine." Also technically correct: Princess William of Wales.)_


William refers to her as Kate repeatedly in their engagement interview. Although now she seems to be fully Catherine.


Sharont2305 said:


> She's never been Princess William of Wales. William was Prince William of Wales till marriage, same with Harry, till his marriage he was Prince Henry of Wales.
> Anyway, I am so happy and proud of my new Prince and Princess of Wales.


She is Princess William of Wales, as she is married to William. She's chosen not to style herself that way. It's pretty old fashioned and not common in the British royal family. Only Princess Micheal of Kent has chosen that styling.


----------



## mikimoto007

Interesting that we won't see a Prince of Wales investiture. I'm curious what the Coronation will be like.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> Interesting that we won't see a Prince of Wales investiture. I'm curious what the Coronation will be like.


Was hoping for some tiara moments


----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> She's never been Princess William of Wales. William was Prince William of Wales till marriage, same with Harry, till his marriage he was Prince Henry of Wales.
> Anyway, I am so happy and proud of my new Prince and Princess of Wales.


they don't take a wrong step....love them


----------



## Cinderlala

CarryOn2020 said:


> Was hoping for some tiara moments


I'm still hoping for some tiara moments.  (Or, should I say I'm always hoping for tiara moments?)


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Was hoping for some tiara moments



Me too! I'm just watching the 1969 documentary which has popped up on YouTube again, and I'm struck by how many tiara events there are.


----------



## Sharont2305

mikimoto007 said:


> William refers to her as Kate repeatedly in their engagement interview. Although now she seems to be fully Catherine.
> 
> She is Princess William of Wales, as she is married to William. She's chosen not to style herself that way. It's pretty old fashioned and not common in the British royal family. Only Princess Micheal of Kent has chosen that styling.


Upon marriage she was Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge. I've also seen it as Princess William, Duchess of Cambridge but never Princess William of Wales.


----------



## mikimoto007

Isn't it just HRH Duchess of Cambridge? Never seen Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge before.

No, you probably won't see Princess William of Wales being used. It's a bit out of date, and probably sticking with her own name is better for the brand.


----------



## youngster

mikimoto007 said:


> William refers to her as Kate repeatedly in their engagement interview. Although now she seems to be fully Catherine.



I forgot about that. I just recall William calling her "Catherine" for the past few years.  I love the name "Kate", but maybe she looked out into the future and realized she'd rather be Catherine, Princess of Wales rather than Kate, Princess of Wales.


----------



## Sharont2305

mikimoto007 said:


> Isn't it just HRH Duchess of Cambridge? Never seen Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge before.
> 
> No, you probably won't see Princess William of Wales being used. It's a bit out of date, and probably sticking with her own name is better for the brand.


Not really, she would have been Princess William of Wales had William not been made Duke of Cambridge. 
She was HRH Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge plus her Scottish titles. 
Now, let's say Harry gets stripped of his title Duke of Sussex, he will revert to his birth title of Prince Henry of Wales and his wife would be Princess Henry of Wales. She is not currently Princess Henry of Wales.


----------



## Traminer

mikimoto007 said:


> Interesting that we won't see a Prince of Wales investiture.


The last one   needed a lot of police protection.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mikimoto007 said:


> William refers to her as Kate repeatedly in their engagement interview. Although now she seems to be fully Catherine.



Also, shortly after either the engagement or the wedding she was asked about it by the crowds, and she answered "I'm still very much Kate." That said, people are allowed to change their preferences, it's been a while!



mikimoto007 said:


> She is Princess William of Wales, as she is married to William. She's chosen not to style herself that way. It's pretty old fashioned and not common in the British royal family. Only Princess Micheal of Kent has chosen that styling.



But William is not even Prince William of Wales anymore. The Prince of Wales is not the same. Princess Michael has not chosen that title, it was the only one available to her as Prince Michael is the second son. The only reason you don't see it more often is that literally every other non-princess that married into the BRF holds a duchess or countess title.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I really liked what you could see of the pants.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Chloe302225 said:


>



Her stylist and her are really showing a lot of love to that love letter bag!


----------



## A1aGypsy

My recollection was that Will thought she should be Catherine after they married and desperately tried to make it stick…


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I really liked what you could see of the pants.


And that bag again. I really love it.


----------



## Sharont2305

A1aGypsy said:


> My recollection was that Will thought she should be Catherine after they married and desperately tried to make it stick…


Yet people still called her Duchess Kate/Catherine which is not correct and now we'll have to get used to Princess Kate/Catherine which again is incorrect, lol. It's Princess Di (not correct) all over again.  
Sorry, it just annoys me, and it annoys me more now. For those that don't know, I'm Welsh, live in Wales, I live near where the Investiture was held in Caernarfon (Welsh spelling) Castle and also near where William and Catherine lived on Anglesey so we are quite protective of them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I


Sharont2305 said:


> Yet people still called her Duchess Kate/Catherine which is not correct and now we'll have to get used to Princess Kate/Catherine which again is incorrect, lol. It's Princess Di (not correct) all over again.
> Sorry, it just annoys me, and it annoys me more now. For those that don't know, I'm Welsh, live in Wales, I live near where the Investiture was held in Caernarfon (Welsh spelling) Castle and also near where William and Catherine lived on Anglesey so we are quite protective of them.


Im so glad to hear that the English press would have us believe you hate them and don’t want them Wales only for the Welsh etc  

Ps send me some Welsh cakes pretty please


----------



## Sharont2305

elvisfan4life said:


> I
> 
> Im so glad to hear that the English press would have us believe you hate them and don’t want them Wales only for the Welsh etc
> 
> Ps send me some Welsh cakes pretty please


LOL, they're on their way! 
A LOT of Welsh people don't want an English Prince as Prince of Wales, hence a low key investiture.


----------



## LizzieBennett

Sharont2305 said:


> Yet people still called her Duchess Kate/Catherine which is not correct and now we'll have to get used to Princess Kate/Catherine which again is incorrect, lol. It's Princess Di (not correct) all over again.
> Sorry, it just annoys me, and it annoys me more now. For those that don't know, I'm Welsh, live in Wales, I live near where the Investiture was held in Caernarfon (Welsh spelling) Castle and also near where William and Catherine lived on Anglesey so we are quite protective of them.


What is correct?


----------



## Sharont2305

LizzieBennett said:


> What is correct?


Previously it was HRH Catherine, Duchess of Cambridge. 
Now it's HRH Catherine, Princess of Wales. 

Pre divorce it was HRH Diana, Princess of Wales.


----------



## momtok

(Still watching sky news as my background TV, and I must say it was really cool to see a blurb on Prince/Princess of Wales yesterday.  And for world news, I *really* prefer this to the American channels I used to watch.  The "internatinal interest" snippets they have, the anchors, it's just a brand new world.  I'm also impressed by the number of extremely learned experts doing interviews.  For example, they just had a former senior economist from the International Money Fund. ... I mean, experts who actually have the education and experience, rather than just another politician riding the current wave.  I *like* this.)


----------



## Sharont2305

Off topic, but this is delightful.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I guess those were the exciting news! I love Bertie, look at his little face!

Also great from James pledging to raise the money it takes to pay for Bertie's education and care. Such a lovely thing to do.


----------



## Cinderlala

Bertie is adorable.  I thought W&C were supposed to get one of the pups, as well.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cinderlala said:


> Bertie is adorable.  I thought W&C were supposed to get one of the pups, as well.



I think they just said exciting news were coming and people ran with it.


----------



## duna

Cinderlala said:


> Bertie is adorable.  I thought W&C were supposed to get one of the pups, as well.


Isn't it Orla?


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> For those that don't know, I'm Welsh, live in Wales, I live near where the Investiture was held in Caernarfon (Welsh spelling) Castle and also near where William and Catherine lived on Anglesey so we are quite protective of them.


How do Welsh people feel about this whole "Prince-of-Wales" idea?
Was it not a bit of English trickery  against the Welsh people in those days?


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> A LOT of Welsh people don't want an English Prince as Prince of Wales


That's what I heard  the last time around.
I was in England in the days of the then investiture of Charles as Prince of Wales.


----------



## Cinderlala

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think they just said exciting news were coming and people ran with it.


That makes sense.


duna said:


> Isn't it Orla?


I think they've had Orla for longer than those puppies have been around.  I'm not certain, though.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Orla came to them before their beloved previous Cocker Spaniel died. I follow James on Instagram.  I have little crush on him.


----------



## Cinderlala

Cavalier Girl said:


> Orla came to them before their beloved previous Cocker Spaniel died. I follow James on Instagram.  I have little crush on him.


I thought that was the case but I couldn't remember.   James seems to be a good guy---all the Middletons seem lovely.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Sharont2305 said:


> And that bag again. I really love it.


And now that she's a Princess it's completely sold out. When she was a mere Duchess it was always in stock


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

Chloe302225 said:


>



Thank you for sharing this.  She looks wonderful & I love that she wore navy for this meeting.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Traminer

William is now going to learn the Welsh language! 
Good!

Which brings me to the idea:
Maybe some member of the Royal Family who holds a Scottish title, could learn some Scottish Gaelic?

What do  you think about it?


----------



## Traminer

Songs in Scottish Gaelic


----------



## Traminer

Languages of the British Isles​


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Traminer said:


> William is now going to learn the Welsh language!
> Good!
> 
> Which brings me to the idea:
> Maybe some member of the Royal Family who holds a Scottish title, could learn some Scottish Gaelic?
> 
> What do  you think about it?


I'm kind of surprised they didn't have him learn the language growing up after Charles spent months over there struggling to learn it for his investiture.


----------



## CarryOn2020

hollieplus2 said:


> I'm kind of surprised they didn't have him learn the language growing up after Charles spent months over there struggling to learn it for his investiture.


Wonder if this is why the investiture is not going to happen. Plus, of course, the Welsh didn’t really want an expensive ceremony.


----------



## Sharont2305

hollieplus2 said:


> I'm kind of surprised they didn't have him learn the language growing up after Charles spent months over there struggling to learn it for his investiture.


I'm sure he learnt a bit when he was living here.


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Wonder if this is why the investiture is not going to happen. Plus, of course, the Welsh didn’t really want an expensive ceremony.


An expensive ceremony (if any) isn't something the Welsh Nationalists want when it comes to an English Prince of Wales.

Brief history lesson. 
Historically, the title was held by native Welsh princes before the 12th century; the term replaced the use of the word _king_. The first holder of the title Prince of Wales (and also King of Wales) was Gruffudd ap Cynan of Gwynedd, in 1137, although his son Owain Gwynedd (also king and prince of Wales), is often cited as having established the title. Llywelyn the Great is typically regarded as the strongest leader, holding power over the vast majority of Wales for 45 years. One of the last native princes of Wales and grandson of Llywelyn the Great was Llywelyn ap Gruffydd (Llywelyn the Last), who was killed at the Battle of Orewin Bridge in 1282. Llywelyn's brother, Dafydd ap Gruffydd, was executed the following year, thus ending Welsh independence. Following these two deaths, Edward I of England invested his son Edward of Caernarfon in 1284) as the first English prince of Wales in 1301. The title was claimed by the heir of Gwynedd, Owain Glyndŵr (Owain ap Gruffydd), from 1400 until 1415 (date of his assumed death) who led Welsh forces against the English. Since then, the title has only been held by the heir apparent of the English and subsequently British monarch.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sharont2305 said:


> An expensive ceremony (if any) isn't something the Welsh Nationalists want when it comes to an English Prince of Wales.
> 
> Brief history lesson.
> Historically, the title was held by native Welsh princes before the 12th century; the term replaced the use of the word _king_. The first holder of the title Prince of Wales (and also King of Wales) was Gruffudd ap Cynan of Gwynedd, in 1137, although his son Owain Gwynedd (also king and prince of Wales), is often cited as having established the title. Llywelyn the Great is typically regarded as the strongest leader, holding power over the vast majority of Wales for 45 years. One of the last native princes of Wales and grandson of Llywelyn the Great was Llywelyn ap Gruffydd (Llywelyn the Last), who was killed at the Battle of Orewin Bridge in 1282. Llywelyn's brother, Dafydd ap Gruffydd, was executed the following year, thus ending Welsh independence. Following these two deaths, Edward I of England invested his son Edward of Caernarfon in 1284) as the first English prince of Wales in 1301. The title was claimed by the heir of Gwynedd, Owain Glyndŵr (Owain ap Gruffydd), from 1400 until 1415 (date of his assumed death) who led Welsh forces against the English. Since then, the title has only been held by the heir apparent of the English and subsequently British monarch.


Thanks so much for this.   I appreciate this info and now understand why, beyond the expense, the lavish ceremony may not be welcomed.   With failing economies,  now is not the time for an expensive ceremony for any reason.  Hollywood should take note, too.


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Thanks so much for this.   I appreciate this info and now understand why, beyond the expense, the lavish ceremony may not be welcomed.   With failing economies,  now is not the time for an expensive ceremony for any reason.  Hollywood should take note, too.


Thank you, and I agree with you.
A great many don't want an English Prince of Wales. 
Many don't mind. 
Many now prefer it to be William rather than Charles. 
Most don't want an expensive ceremony.


----------



## Katel

Traminer said:


> Languages of the British Isles​



This is really brill, thank you for posting it - I’m sharing it everywhere.


----------



## Katel

Sharont2305 said:


> An expensive ceremony (if any) isn't something the Welsh Nationalists want when it comes to an English Prince of Wales.
> 
> Brief history lesson.
> Historically, the title was held by native Welsh princes before the 12th century; the term replaced the use of the word _king_. The first holder of the title Prince of Wales (and also King of Wales) was Gruffudd ap Cynan of Gwynedd, in 1137, although his son Owain Gwynedd (also king and prince of Wales), is often cited as having established the title. Llywelyn the Great is typically regarded as the strongest leader, holding power over the vast majority of Wales for 45 years. One of the last native princes of Wales and grandson of Llywelyn the Great was Llywelyn ap Gruffydd (Llywelyn the Last), who was killed at the Battle of Orewin Bridge in 1282. Llywelyn's brother, Dafydd ap Gruffydd, was executed the following year, thus ending Welsh independence. Following these two deaths, Edward I of England invested his son Edward of Caernarfon in 1284) as the first English prince of Wales in 1301. The title was claimed by the heir of Gwynedd, Owain Glyndŵr (Owain ap Gruffydd), from 1400 until 1415 (date of his assumed death) who led Welsh forces against the English. Since then, the title has only been held by the heir apparent of the English and subsequently British monarch.


So helpful, and amazing to know, thank you!


----------



## Traminer

Katel said:


> This is really brill, thank you for posting it - I’m sharing it everywhere.


You are welcome!  I am glad you like it!


----------



## Traminer

Sharont2305 said:


> One of the last native princes of Wales and grandson of Llywelyn the Great was Llywelyn ap Gruffydd (Llywelyn the Last), who was killed at the Battle of Orewin Bridge in 1282. Llywelyn's brother, Dafydd ap Gruffydd, was executed the following year, thus ending Welsh independence.



a sad ending.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




She's so lovely.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## White Orchid

As usual, she looks stunning.  Sigh…


----------



## CarryOn2020

Seems like overnight the King had a _glow up.  _He looks younger, fresher, and happier than he has in years.  Camilla, too, seems to be putting in the effort. W&K always look polished, now there seems to be that extra spark.  There is so much negativity in the world now, seeing this positivity helps us  to keep moving forward imo.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



Now, THIS is our Monarchy! Lovely photo. Taken the day before the funeral when greeting all the overseas dignitaries.


----------



## rcy

this is a great picture... but at first glance i thought catherine's hand might be on william's butt  .... my bad, it is most certainly on the bannister behind him.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Now, THIS is our Monarchy! Lovely photo. Taken the day before the funeral when greeting all the overseas dignitaries.



Charles seems very inclusive so far. He doesn't seem particularly interested in stressing he's the main player now and instead chooses to make sure everyone understands how he cherishes the Waleses.


----------



## CarryOn2020

_How does she do it?_  It cannot all be down to drink lots of water, get plenty of sleep, eat right, exercise, good sex, etc.  There _*must*_ be super-expensive treatments found only in the secret, never-on-the-radar spots of a Swiss [maybe Scotland?] mountain, right?  She has had 3 children, moved numerous times, created a photography book, greeted many people, etc. Mercy. Pfffft.


----------



## Chloe302225

TIARA ALERT!!!


----------



## Cinderlala

CarryOn2020 said:


> _How does she do it?_  It cannot all be down to drink lots of water, get plenty of sleep, eat right, exercise, good sex, etc.  There _*must*_ be super-expensive treatments found only in the secret, never-on-the-radar spots of a Swiss [maybe Scotland?] mountain, right?  She has had 3 children, moved numerous times, created a photography book, greeted many people, etc. Mercy. Pfffft.



She's pretty fabulous!


----------



## Cinderlala

Cinderlala said:


> This visit is so exciting---I can't wait to see TK/TQ & Wills/Kate all dressed up!  (I know W&K are actually W&C and PoW&PoW but she's been Kate to me for so long and I mean absolutely no disrespect to her.)


I'm reposting this in this thread---thanks for the info about the upcoming state visit @Chloe302225 , it's very exciting!


----------



## purseinsanity

CarryOn2020 said:


> _How does she do it?_  It cannot all be down to drink lots of water, get plenty of sleep, eat right, exercise, good sex, etc.  There _*must*_ be super-expensive treatments found only in the secret, never-on-the-radar spots of a Swiss [maybe Scotland?] mountain, right?  She has had 3 children, moved numerous times, created a photography book, greeted many people, etc. Mercy. Pfffft.



Well, to be fair, while I'm sure her job is stressful, she doesn't have to wake up at 5 am daily, work all day, run rampant for all the kids' activities after school, come home, help with all the homework, clean the toilets, cook the family dinner, give the children baths and bedtime stories every night, and pass out exhausted in the glider chair drooling on herself.  She does have chefs, chauffeurs, hair and makeup and her "work" often isn't all day, five days a week.  If the biggest stress in one's life is their a$$hole BIL and his beeyotch wife, but not money, mortgage, food, etc., I think more of us would look damn good at any age!


----------



## White Orchid

purseinsanity said:


> Well, to be fair, while I'm sure her job is stressful, she doesn't have to wake up at 5 am daily, work all day, run rampant for all the kids' activities after school, come home, help with all the homework, clean the toilets, cook the family dinner, give the children baths and bedtime stories every night, and pass out exhausted in the glider chair drooling on herself.  She does have chefs, chauffeurs, hair and makeup and her "work" often isn't all day, five days a week.  If the biggest stress in one's life is their a$$hole BIL and his beeyotch wife, but not money, mortgage, food, etc., I think more of us would look damn good at any age!


You omitted “and clean the kitty litter” lol.


----------



## PurseUOut

Chloe302225 said:


>




The happiest looking mourners I've ever seen


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## youngster

PurseUOut said:


> The happiest looking mourners I've ever seen



This is a posed photo, a professional photographer probably said "smile" so they all smiled. Are they never supposed to smile ever again?  Whenever someone passes away, there is always a full range of emotions. Sometimes emotions change from minute to minute while you talk and reminisce. You cry over the memories as well as smile and laugh over the memories.


----------



## momtok

CarryOn2020 said:


>




Yes, "triggered" does seem to be the correct word.  smdh.  LOL
(And I love that bottom-left pic of the line of succession.    )


----------



## DoggieBags

momtok said:


> Yes, "triggered" does seem to be the correct word.  smdh.  LOL
> (And I love that bottom-left pic of the line of succession.    )


Did they have Charles standing on a box in that lower left pic? He’s same height as William in that shot


----------



## KEG66

DoggieBags said:


> Did they have Charles standing on a box in that lower left pic? He’s same height as William in that shot


He’s standing on a step with George it’s just not obvious because it’s covered in red carpet too !


----------



## Katel

PurseUOut said:


> The happiest looking mourners I've ever seen


They look happy and ready to enjoy an honorable and commemorative event for HMQEII, relieved at the knowledge that it would not get ruined because prince Duncie and his dingbat wife were not in attendance.


----------



## PurseUOut

Katel said:


> They look happy and ready to enjoy *an honorable and commemorative event *for HMQEII



Is that what we call a _funeral_ now? 

Let me rephrase it (accurately):

"They look happy and ready to enjoy *a funeral *for HMQEII" as this photo was taken the day before the Queen's funeral, a somber event for any close family member. 

And yes, it appears they have a lot to enjoy. New titles, new (tax-free) money, a chest full of the Queen's jewels, etc.


----------



## elvisfan4life

I think a slightly more sombre photo would have been appropriate too Charles may be grieving in private but it would be nice to see less exuberance in public for a few months at least I know he has been waiting the longest time but I find it distasteful personally


----------



## PurseUOut

youngster said:


> This is a posed photo, a professional photographer probably said "smile" so they all smiled. Are they never supposed to smile ever again?  Whenever someone passes away, there is always a full range of emotions. Sometimes emotions change from minute to minute while you talk and reminisce. You cry over the memories as well as smile and laugh over the memories.



Ummm...yeah....I lost two sets of grandparents and one parent...don't recall any of my family posing/cheesing for a family photo the DAY BEFORE any of their funerals.


----------



## Pessie

PurseUOut said:


> Ummm...yeah....I lost two sets of grandparents and one parent...don't recall any of my family posing/cheesing for a family photo the DAY BEFORE any of their funerals.


Why on Earth would you compare them to an average American family?  This was taken just before the formal reception for other Heads of State, did you expect them to blubber their way through it and be all self indulgent?  The idea is ridiculous.


----------



## PurseUOut

Pessie said:


> Why on Earth would you compare them to an average American family?  This was taken just before the formal reception for other Heads of State, did you expect them to blubber their way through it and be all self indulgent?  The idea is ridiculous.



You're right. Taking official photos posing as the "new" royals shortly after receiving heads of state (who were only there for the previous monarch's funeral - not an official visit) is more than appropriate and tactful.


----------



## Pessie

PurseUOut said:


> You're right. Taking official photos posing as the "new" royals shortly after receiving heads of state (who were only there for the previous monarch's funeral - not an official visit) is more than appropriate and tactful.


Ahead of, before, prior to, the reception  
I get it though, things aren’t going too well Harklewise.  But don’t be sad, I’m sure they’ll get all they deserve soon enough


----------



## Mumotons

Royal fans say Queen Mother is the double of Princess Charlotte
					

The new childhood photo of the Queen Mother was shared by Glamis Castle, in Angus, Scotland, which is the home of the Earl of Strathmore and Kinghorne.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



I think she looks more like her late great grandmother


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

PurseUOut said:


> Is that what we call a _funeral_ now?
> 
> Let me rephrase it (accurately):
> 
> "They look happy and ready to enjoy *a funeral *for HMQEII" as this photo was taken the day before the Queen's funeral, a somber event for any close family member.
> 
> And yes, it appears they have a lot to enjoy. New titles, new (tax-free) money, a chest full of the Queen's jewels, etc.



The event was receiving dignitaries, but ok. When they are too emotional, someone else comes around and says they should get it together.


----------



## Swanky

Let's stick to topic please.  No need to drag drama from Meghan and Harry here or toe the political line.  Please post with respect always, you don't have to agree with others, but you do have to post respectfully.  Remembers the handy Ignore User feature


----------



## Cinderlala

PurseUOut said:


> Ummm...yeah....I lost two sets of grandparents and one parent...don't recall any of my family posing/cheesing for a family photo the DAY BEFORE any of their funerals.


I've had family members taking pictures of us, the family, the day of the funeral---it was terrible.  But, this is entirely irrelevant to W&C.  What were they meant to do?  Say no to Charles??

I understand the discomfort with the context of the photo but IMO it was the last time the two couples would be together for some time, other than the funeral.  They were together, dressed up, during day 12 of non-stop mourning activities. and on their way to an engagement where they were required to be pleasant to world leaders.

This is not a family photo---this is the monarchy.  The monarchy stops for no man.  Charles decided to release this photograph.  It's his reign.


----------



## Cinderlala

In actual W&C news, the Prince of Wales spoke at an engagement with a wildlife organization today.


----------



## LittleStar88

PurseUOut said:


> Ummm...yeah....I lost two sets of grandparents and one parent...don't recall any of my family posing/cheesing for a family photo the DAY BEFORE any of their funerals.



After more than a week of non-stop somber activities, it’s possible they were able to manage a momentary smile for a nice formal photograph.

Point being that Charles, Camilla, Will, Catherine had likely run through the full spectrum of emotions by the time the photo was taken. It’s not like they’re posed in front of the casket.

I worked at a convent and when a Sister would pass it was a big celebration. Hearts were heavy but they were also so joyful. It was really hard for me to understand at first but now I see grief and loss differently.

Sometimes a funeral or memorial gathering is the only time family can get together. I’ve seen photos taken - with smiles! And people greeting each other with smiles. People and circumstances vary wildly.


----------



## youngster

LittleStar88 said:


> After more than a week of non-stop somber activities, it’s possible they were able to manage a momentary smile for a nice formal photograph.
> 
> Point being that Charles, Camilla, Will, Catherine had likely run through the full spectrum of emotions by the time the photo was taken.
> 
> *I worked at a convent and when a Sister would pass it was a big celebration. Hearts were heavy but they were also so joyful.* It was really hard for me to understand at first but now I see grief and loss differently.
> 
> Sometimes a funeral or memorial gathering is the only time family can get together. I’ve seen photos taken - with smiles! And people greeting each other with smiles.



I've had similar experiences with my own family, especially when someone passes who was very elderly. There is sorrow but also recognition of a life well lived, and that life should be celebrated. An elderly great-aunt passed away at age 101 in 2000.  She was born at the dawn of the 20th century and passed at the dawn of the 21st century. She was such a delight, so fun and interesting to talk to. She could tell you what life was like before cars, before telephones, before TV and radio. She never married or had any children and traveled frequently.  She was close to many of her nieces and nephews and then their children as well. Of course, there were tears at her funeral but there were also smiles and so many happy memories and stories and jokes and photos that people shared about her. It brought so many of the extended family together, cousins who hadn't seen each other in years.  It was a celebration of her life and she would have loved it.


----------



## Katel

PurseUOut said:


> Is that what we call a _funeral_ now?
> 
> Let me rephrase it (accurately):
> 
> "They look happy and ready to enjoy *a funeral *for HMQEII" as this photo was taken the day before the Queen's funeral, a somber event for any close family member.
> 
> And yes, it appears they have a lot to enjoy. New titles, new (tax-free) money, a chest full of the Queen's jewels, etc.





Pessie said:


> Why on Earth would you compare them to an average American family?  This was taken just before the formal reception for other Heads of State, did you expect them to blubber their way through it and be all self indulgent?  The idea is ridiculous.


This photo wasn’t taken at the funeral. I think we are seeing a little  of the famous British “stiff upper lip” and a lot of relief that HMQEII will be honored properly by heads of state worldwide - with no distractions away from *her life* - on this night of remembrance before her official state funeral.


----------



## Pessie

youngster said:


> I've had similar experiences with my own family, especially when someone passes who was very elderly. There is sorrow but also recognition of a life well lived, and that life should be celebrated. An elderly great-aunt passed away at age 101 in 2000.  She was born at the dawn of the 20th century and passed at the dawn of the 21st century. She was such a delight, so fun and interesting to talk to. She could tell you what life was like before cars, before telephones, before TV and radio. She never married or had any children and traveled frequently.  She was close to many of her nieces and nephews and then their children as well. Of course, there were tears at her funeral but there were also smiles and so many happy memories and stories and jokes and photos that people shared about her. It brought so many of the extended family together, cousins who hadn't seen each other in years.  It was a celebration of her life and she would have loved it.


Your great-aunt sounds amazing.  I think so too, a funeral can be both a celebration and a sad commemoration of a life well lived.
The Queen had a State Funeral.  A public and formal ceremonial event to mark the passing of a global figure of 70+ years standing.  Other than someone like like the Dalai Lama, or Mandela, I can’t think of anyone that has/had her reach. 
The family part of her funeral and burial was conducted privately away from the cameras.


----------



## Katel

It’s probably a very good thing there was not a formal portrait of the Fab Four done on the day of HMQEII’s funeral, because Charles was a mess - he sobbed the whole time, they all cried, well most of them.


----------



## PurseUOut

LittleStar88 said:


> After more than a week of non-stop somber activities, it’s possible they were able to manage a momentary smile for a nice formal photograph.
> 
> Point being that Charles, Camilla, Will, Catherine had likely run through the full spectrum of emotions by the time the photo was taken. It’s not like they’re posed in front of the casket.
> 
> I worked at a convent and when a Sister would pass it was a big celebration. Hearts were heavy but they were also so joyful. It was really hard for me to understand at first but now I see grief and loss differently.
> 
> Sometimes a funeral or memorial gathering is the only time family can get together. I’ve seen photos taken - with smiles! And people greeting each other with smiles. People and circumstances vary wildly.



To each its own as you said. I feel they looked gleeful and it was inappropriate to use as an official photo release before the Queen was even buried.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

PurseUOut said:


> To each its own as you said. I feel they looked gleeful and it was inappropriate to use as an official photo release before the Queen was even buried.



Not trying to change your mind - I do believe in the right to be offended - but this picture was released well after the funeral. Like, two weeks later.

Also if you zoom in you see how pale Charles is and how red his eyes are, and Camilla's, William's and Kate's smiles look strained.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gracekelly

PurseUOut said:


> To each its own as you said. I feel they looked gleeful and it was inappropriate to use as an official photo release before the Queen was even buried.


This picture was just released.  This was well past the funeral.


----------



## gracekelly

The Queen didn't strike me as the sort of person who wanted people to weep and wail at her passing.  If anything, she would have been gladdened by the picture of the four bearers of her legacy.  Their body language shows me four people who are giving one another emotional support to get through a difficult and trying time.  King Charles has the demeanor of a man who knows who has his back, literally.  The P/P of Wales will make it possible for him to accomplish his goals during his reign.  His Queen Consort will give him the comfort zone that he needs.  That is what that picture says to me.  They are ready to face the future together. If this is a celebration, then  it is a celebration of The Queen and how she raised her family to go on without her.


----------



## Mumotons

The Princess of Wales is radiant in yellow dress at hospital visit
					

The Princess of Wales, 40, visited the maternity unit at the Royal Surrey County Hospital today, where she is due to meet staff and mothers who suffered from mental health issues after giving birth.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Love that dress.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## White Orchid

This one‘s a miss for me.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

Such a cheerful look!  I love the pleats, they add so much to the dress.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cinderlala said:


> Such a cheerful look!  I love the pleats, they add so much to the dress.


And a high street brand we can all afford


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Jayne1

Not an easy colour to wear, even for her.


----------



## LittleStar88

Sharont2305 said:


>




I knew she had to be so excited for this appearance and for getting to hold babies! She is such a wonderful ambassador for these causes!


----------



## sdkitty

PurseUOut said:


> To each its own as you said. I feel they looked gleeful and it was inappropriate to use as an official photo release before the Queen was even buried.


 Charles isn't even showing his teeth....I think gleeful is a stretch


----------



## gracekelly

Jayne1 said:


> Not an easy colour to wear, even for her.


Get ready as this color is going to be huge next year.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cinderlala

Catherine is fabulous with anything to do with babies or children.


----------



## KEG66

Cinderlala said:


> Catherine is fabulous with anything to do with babies or children.


Catherine is just fabulous full stop imo!


----------



## Cinderlala

KEG66 said:


> Catherine is just fabulous full stop imo!


True!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

She's a complete natural with babies and children.  I like her dress very much, and she can pull off that color too.  Not super happy to hear what @gracekelly posted, that that color is going to be seen a lot in 2023.  It reminds me of the harvest golds of the 1970's, though I like how she's paired it with navy blue.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> She's a complete natural with babies and children.  I like her dress very much, and she can pull off that color too.  Not super happy to hear what @gracekelly posted, that that color is going to be seen a lot in 2023.  It reminds me of the harvest golds of the 1970's, though I like how she's paired it with navy blue.


she always looks great but I would not wear that color


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> She's a complete natural with babies and children.  I like her dress very much, and she can pull off that color too.  Not super happy to hear what @gracekelly posted, that that color is going to be seen a lot in 2023.  It reminds me of the harvest golds of the 1970's, though I like how she's paired it with navy blue.





sdkitty said:


> she always looks great but I would not wear that color


Rest easy ladies, all forms of yellow will be popular.  The 2023 yellows are softer than harvest gold (I remember that color very well!) and wearable.  You won't look like a stove or refrigerator.

I like Catherine in this color.  It makes a nice contrast with her dark hair.


----------



## CarryOn2020

gracekelly said:


> Rest easy ladies, all forms of yellow will be popular.  The 2023 yellows are softer than harvest gold (I remember that color very well!) and wearable.  You won't look like a stove or refrigerator.
> 
> I like Catherine in this color.  It makes a nice contrast with her dark hair.


Ooo la la.  Thank you for letting us know. I checked out Pantone’s page.  We do have some lovely choices  
Love Catherine’s fashion-forward thinking.

_According to Pantone Color Institute experts, colors for Spring/Summer 2023 New York reflects how our experience of the past few years has influenced our relationship with color. Embracing a fearless approach that ranges from chaos to quiet, we strive forward with a color palette that celebrates a newfound freedom and the excitement of trying something new. Colors and color combinations that lend themselves to experimentation and quirky contrasts highlight our desire for individualism encouraging us to express ourselves in unexpected ways.
“Colors for Spring/Summer 2023 are recalibrated for the new era we are entering. Blending escapism with reality, wholesomeness, and joy, we embrace the exploration of extreme contrast in mood and color" said Leatrice Eiseman, Executive Director of the Pantone Color Institute. “There is utility and basic-ness to this season’s color story, while at the same time, there is an uplifting vital sense of play that comes through.”_
_About the Spring/Summer 2023 New York Fashion Week Color Palette:_​_A range of contrasting colors encouraging experimentation and individualistic expression._
PANTONE 18-1664
Fiery Red
a super charged red tone signaling an energetic intensity

PANTONE 18-2143
Beetroot Purple
an emboldened fuchsia hue depicting the fruits of nature

PANTONE 15-1335
Tangelo
a tangy, tasty vitamin enriched orange

PANTONE 15-1530
Peach Pink
a nurturing peach tone invites you in for a warm embrace

PANTONE 14-0756
Empire Yellow
a luminescent yellow that radiates joyfulness

PANTONE 12-1708
Crystal Rose
a clear pink conveying modern romance

PANTONE 16-6340
Classic Green
a nourishing green imbued with health giving qualities









						Fashion Color Trend Report: New York Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2023
					

Published for the fashion industry by the Pantone Color Institute, the trend forecasting and color consultancy, this season’s report features the top ten standout colors, as well as current takes on the five new classics we can expect to see as fashion designers introduce their new spring/summer col




					www.pantone.com


----------



## gracekelly

CarryOn2020 said:


> Ooo la la.  Thank you for letting us know. I checked out Pantone’s page.  We do have some lovely choices
> Love Catherine’s fashion-forward thinking.
> 
> _According to Pantone Color Institute experts, colors for Spring/Summer 2023 New York reflects how our experience of the past few years has influenced our relationship with color. Embracing a fearless approach that ranges from chaos to quiet, we strive forward with a color palette that celebrates a newfound freedom and the excitement of trying something new. Colors and color combinations that lend themselves to experimentation and quirky contrasts highlight our desire for individualism encouraging us to express ourselves in unexpected ways.
> “Colors for Spring/Summer 2023 are recalibrated for the new era we are entering. Blending escapism with reality, wholesomeness, and joy, we embrace the exploration of extreme contrast in mood and color" said Leatrice Eiseman, Executive Director of the Pantone Color Institute. “There is utility and basic-ness to this season’s color story, while at the same time, there is an uplifting vital sense of play that comes through.”_
> _About the Spring/Summer 2023 New York Fashion Week Color Palette:_​_A range of contrasting colors encouraging experimentation and individualistic expression._
> PANTONE 18-1664
> Fiery Red
> a super charged red tone signaling an energetic intensity
> 
> PANTONE 18-2143
> Beetroot Purple
> an emboldened fuchsia hue depicting the fruits of nature
> 
> PANTONE 15-1335
> Tangelo
> a tangy, tasty vitamin enriched orange
> 
> PANTONE 15-1530
> Peach Pink
> a nurturing peach tone invites you in for a warm embrace
> 
> PANTONE 14-0756
> Empire Yellow
> a luminescent yellow that radiates joyfulness
> 
> PANTONE 12-1708
> Crystal Rose
> a clear pink conveying modern romance
> 
> PANTONE 16-6340
> Classic Green
> a nourishing green imbued with health giving qualities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fashion Color Trend Report: New York Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2023
> 
> 
> Published for the fashion industry by the Pantone Color Institute, the trend forecasting and color consultancy, this season’s report features the top ten standout colors, as well as current takes on the five new classics we can expect to see as fashion designers introduce their new spring/summer col
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pantone.com



I promise to lend Catherine my new bag if she will let me wear a tiara for 10 minutes. 

@youngster you know I had to show it off lol!


----------



## youngster

gracekelly said:


> I promise to lend Catherine my new bag if she will let me wear a tiara for 10 minutes.
> 
> @youngster you know I had to show it off lol!
> 
> View attachment 5625125



That bag is gorgeous! I love this color in accessories, I just can't wear it in clothing unfortunately. But bring on the bags and shoes in this color!


----------



## kcf68

Princess Catherine is just thinking I could do this all day,!


----------



## White Orchid

Totally random, but I wonder why she doesn’t wear nail polish.


----------



## Sharont2305

White Orchid said:


> Totally random, but I wonder why she doesn’t wear nail polish.


I think she does, on very rare occasions and it will always a very barely there colour.


----------



## Sharont2305

kcf68 said:


> Princess Catherine is just thinking I could do this all day,!


Poor William, lol.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

White Orchid said:


> Totally random, but I wonder why she doesn’t wear nail polish.



I hate the look on myself and don't bother just for clear or nude polish. I always paint my toes in bold reds, burgundies or oranges, though.


----------



## Pessie

White Orchid said:


> Totally random, but I wonder why she doesn’t wear nail polish.


Shaking hands all day - perhaps wants to avoid any accidental chips being caught by photographers?


Sharont2305 said:


> I think she does, on very rare occasions and it will always a very barely there colour.


I’ve seen her in dark colours - but at evening events


----------



## Pessie

gracekelly said:


> I promise to lend Catherine my new bag if she will let me wear a tiara for 10 minutes.
> 
> @youngster you know I had to show it off lol!
> 
> View attachment 5625125


Congratulations!


----------



## White Orchid

Well I think she could pull something like this off


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## WingNut

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love the lines of this coat. I'm updating my wardrobe wishlist with things and this hits the mark for me (not in that color tho, I generally don't like pastels on me)


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

Blue is my favorite color on her. She looks great as always!


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> Rest easy ladies, all forms of yellow will be popular.  The 2023 yellows are softer than harvest gold (I remember that color very well!) and wearable.  You won't look like a stove or refrigerator.
> 
> I like Catherine in this color.  It makes a nice contrast with her dark hair.


thanks but there is no shade of yellow that looks good with my pale Irish skin


----------



## mikimoto007

I love all the individual elements of this outfit but I don't think they work together, can't put my finger in why - I think the fussiness of the blouse against the plain coat is putting me off. 

She looks fabulous.


The Daily Mail is reporting that she got heckled in Belfast - interesting if we get a video of that.


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


>



I am impressed with the amount of energy these two have. Everyday is another appearance. Love how she can take a simple blouse and a navy pant to another level with a coat that matches the blouse. So simple, yet so elegant.

Thanks to all who liked my bag post yesterday. My offer still stands to Catherine. She’s mulling it over


----------



## gracekelly

mikimoto007 said:


> I love all the individual elements of this outfit but I don't think they work together, can't put my finger in why - I think the fussiness of the blouse against the plain coat is putting me off.
> 
> She looks fabulous.
> 
> 
> The Daily Mail is reporting that she got heckled in Belfast - interesting if we get a video of that.


Yes they have a video of it. All it shows me is that experience and training allowed Catherine to maintain her composure.   Kudos to her.


----------



## gracekelly

White Orchid said:


> Totally random, but I wonder why she doesn’t wear nail polish.


The bare nail (light color polish is allowed) look is something that QEll had on her list of things for royal ladies when on official engagements. Wearing hosiery is another. We’ll see if that changes under Camilla, but I doubt it.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Bravo, well done, Princess Of Wales  Seems like ‘tame’ heckling imo.  Love how she simply smiles and moves onward.  No need to get in the weeds about these things.

_While shaking hands with the princess, the lady said: "Nice to meet you but it would be better if it was when you were in your own country."

The woman, who was recording on a mobile phone at the time, added: "Ireland belongs to the Irish."








						Watch moment Princess Kate is heckled during walkabout in Northern Ireland
					

The Princess of Wales was confronted during a Northern Ireland visit with her husband Prince William




					www.hellomagazine.com
				



_


----------



## Cinderlala

People are rude.  

She is lovely, as always.


----------



## gracekelly

CarryOn2020 said:


> Bravo, well done, Princess Of Wales  Seems like ‘tame’ heckling imo.  Love how she simply smiles and moves onward.  No need to get in the weeds about these things.
> 
> _While shaking hands with the princess, the lady said: "Nice to meet you but it would be better if it was when you were in your own country."
> 
> The woman, who was recording on a mobile phone at the time, added: "Ireland belongs to the Irish."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch moment Princess Kate is heckled during walkabout in Northern Ireland
> 
> 
> The Princess of Wales was confronted during a Northern Ireland visit with her husband Prince William
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hellomagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


I read on a UK site that the woman who said this isn’t even Irish!  It was said she came from “the shires.”


----------



## gracekelly

CarryOn2020 said:


> Bravo, well done, Princess Of Wales  Seems like ‘tame’ heckling imo.  Love how she simply smiles and moves onward.  No need to get in the weeds about these things.
> 
> _While shaking hands with the princess, the lady said: "Nice to meet you but it would be better if it was when you were in your own country."
> 
> The woman, who was recording on a mobile phone at the time, added: "Ireland belongs to the Irish."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch moment Princess Kate is heckled during walkabout in Northern Ireland
> 
> 
> The Princess of Wales was confronted during a Northern Ireland visit with her husband Prince William
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hellomagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


A other big mouth who probably uploaded it to YouTube right after she did it.


----------



## LittleStar88

It must be hard to keep composure when heckled. I would guess that she’s had some coaching on how best to deal with it and knows not everyone will like/approve of the BRF. 

She handles it with grace and aplomb.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

gracekelly said:


> The bare nail (light color polish is allowed) look is something that QEll had on her list of things for royal ladies when on official engagements. Wearing hosiery is another. We’ll see if that changes under Camilla, but I doubt it.



I’m never really convinced that there is a list of rules like that.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


>



Maybe a stop there so she could have a drink after the rude woman. lol!


----------



## gracekelly

mikimoto007 said:


> I’m never really convinced that there is a list of rules like that.


Apparently Omit Scobie agrees with you and we know how plugged in he is to all things royal.  Victoria Arbiter is the person who knows about most of the rules for royal dressing so if you are interested, look her up.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

gracekelly said:


> Apparently Omit Scobie agrees with you and we know how plugged in he is to all things royal.  Victoria Arbiter is the person who knows about most of the rules for royal dressing so if you are interested, look her up.



Ah Omid.....


I like Victoria Arbiter, but I didn't think she was an expert on royal dressing. Here she seems to be saying there isn't any such thing as set rules regarding fashion








						No, Meghan Markle Isn't Breaking Royal Protocol
					

Here's why you should stop saying she is.




					www.townandcountrymag.com


----------



## gracekelly

mikimoto007 said:


> I like Victoria Arbiter, but I didn't think she was an expert on royal dressing. Here she seems to be saying there isn't any such thing as set rules regarding fashion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Meghan Markle Isn't Breaking Royal Protocol
> 
> 
> Here's why you should stop saying she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.townandcountrymag.com



She needs to get her story straight.  She is quoted in the article.










						The royal dress code formalised by the Queen
					

QUEEN ELIZABETH II has died at the age of 96. Known for her impressive outfits over the years, the Queen had specific dress codes that she followed over the years. Why protocol do other royals follow?




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## White Orchid

mikimoto007 said:


> I love all the individual elements of this outfit but I don't think they work together, can't put my finger in why - I think the fussiness of the blouse against the plain coat is putting me off.
> 
> She looks fabulous.
> 
> 
> The Daily Mail is reporting that she got heckled in Belfast - interesting if we get a video of that.


Agreed.  I think a simpler blouse would’ve been better.  That bow clashes with the lines of the straight jacket IMO.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


>



This coat is proof that if you have no hips, how perfectly it can sit on you.  Am totes jelly lol.


----------



## mikimoto007

gracekelly said:


> She needs to get her story straight.  She is quoted in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The royal dress code formalised by the Queen
> 
> 
> QUEEN ELIZABETH II has died at the age of 96. Known for her impressive outfits over the years, the Queen had specific dress codes that she followed over the years. Why protocol do other royals follow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk



Interesting article, thank you.

I don’t doubt the queen had preferences on how people dressed, I just find it hard to believe that she was really invested enough to worry about nail polish, or other minor details.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> Interesting article, thank you.
> 
> I don’t doubt the queen had preferences on how people dressed, I just find it hard to believe that she was really invested enough to worry about nail polish, or other minor details.


Imo it does indeed matter.  Beauty is in the details.  When we can enlarge every little detail of a photo and video, details matter.  QEII, Diana, Kate were praised because they were well groomed. It shows respect for the people they were meeting as well as themselves.  Imagine if they had shown up with chipped polish, dirty hair, dirty teeth, etc.  Unkempt is just gross.  Imo.


----------



## Chagall

I recall QE11 recommended Essie ballet slippers or the equivalent for nail polish.


----------



## CarryOn2020

It’s all about respect.









						4 style rules royal family members aren't actually required to follow, according to an expert
					

Kate Middleton often sports neutral nails and tights, but they're not required, according to "HRH: So Many Thoughts on Royal Style" author Elizabeth Holmes.




					www.insider.com


----------



## gracekelly

CarryOn2020 said:


> Imo it does indeed matter.  Beauty is in the details.  When we can enlarge every little detail of a photo and video, details matter.  QEII, Diana, Kate were praised because they were well groomed. It shows respect for the people they were meeting as well as themselves.  Imagine if they had shown up with chipped polish, dirty hair, dirty teeth, etc.  Unkempt is just gross.  Imo.


Totally agree and I believe that TQ gave this thorough thought.  When any of these women make an official appearance, they are representatives of the monarchy.  People do expect a certain level.  People might think that their clothing is boring, but perhaps that is the idea.  With the exception of glitzy evening events, the appearances are about the cause and the royal should not look like the center of attention.  Grooming is paramount.


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Imo it does indeed matter.  Beauty is in the details.  When we can enlarge every little detail of a photo and video, details matter.  QEII, Diana, Kate were praised because they were well groomed. It shows respect for the people they were meeting as well as themselves.  Imagine if they had shown up with chipped polish, dirty hair, dirty teeth, etc.  Unkempt is just gross.  Imo.


In all honesty, I think the nature of public life and social media means that public people wouldn't show up with dirty hair, dirty teeth and chipped polish. They know they would be ripped to shreds for it. They would show up to one event unkempt and the label would stick.

In any case, I don't regard those details as minor - I think they speak to who you are as a person. Those details are just basic grooming. 

I think everyone in the public eye sees that it is beneficial to have basic grooming. I don't think the same necessarily applies to bright nail polish or tights.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> In all honesty, I think the nature of public life and social media means that public people wouldn't show up with dirty hair, dirty teeth and chipped polish. They know they would be ripped to shreds for it. They would show up to one event unkempt and the label would stick.
> 
> In any case, I don't regard those details as minor - I think they speak to who you are as a person. Those details are just basic grooming.
> 
> I think everyone in the public eye sees that it is beneficial to have basic grooming. I don't think the same necessarily applies to bright nail polish or tights.


Agree, people in public life do know the basics matter.  
RE: bright nail polish - probably depends on the time and place and age of the royal & condition of their hands.   Brights can make an aging woman look really hard. Some ideas are better suited for the young, not the young at heart. Imo. 








						Royal ladies and their chic manicures! See Kate Middleton, Meghan Markle, Sophie Wessex and more
					

Royal women often have the most chic manicures, whether it's natural and nude like Kate Middleton or a statement colour like Meghan Markle! See all the pictures




					www.hellomagazine.com


----------



## CarryOn2020

Prince and Princess of Wales take over Radio 1 Newsbeat
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales take over Radio 1's Live Lounge to host a mental health special.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

Chloe302225 said:


>



looks a bit like something Angela Merkel would wear…..we can’t be perfect all the time…


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

mikimoto007 said:


> looks a bit like something Angela Merkel would wear…..we can’t be perfect all the time…



But Kate's hair is better.

Oh I do miss Angela. She would have had a firmer grip on current affairs.


----------



## mikimoto007

QueenofWrapDress said:


> But Kate's hair is better.
> 
> Oh I do miss Angela. She would have had a firmer grip on current affairs.


Far better! But Angela’s jackets were usually brighter…..


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## White Orchid

Zara has that jacket in pale blue.  Would suit her more than that beige one.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## lanasyogamama

That’s so great.  She has a lot of presence.


----------



## Cinderlala

QueenofWrapDress said:


>



This is wonderful.  It's lovely that she's been awarded for her service!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love how she dresses up when the occasion asks for it, e.g. the christening.


----------



## Cinderlala

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I love how she dresses up when the occasion asks for it, e.g. the christening.


 Haha---the christening didn't even occur to me, I just thought Kate was out for a walk with the pram!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gracekelly

I wonder who found that for Kate.  Great jacket!


----------



## nyshopaholic

I have been waiting patiently, and am so here now for Catherine wearing Chanel!


----------



## Cinderlala

Chloe302225 said:


>



Wow, how gratifying it must be to have such concrete results of the impact of a charity.  It really is impressive what can be done with well-managed time, effort, and money.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love that Chanel blazer on her.


----------



## youngster

I love that Chanel jacket and I love that color!  She looks great.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

Princess Kate May Have ‘Managed to Twist' William’s Arm to Have Baby No. 4
					

Princess Kate may have convinced Prince William to have another baby after wanting another child for 'a while now' — exclusive details




					www.usmagazine.com
				




It's probably all BS, but I wish it were true!  I hope she has triplets and pushes you know who further down the LOS!


----------



## CarryOn2020

purseinsanity said:


> Princess Kate May Have ‘Managed to Twist' William’s Arm to Have Baby No. 4
> 
> 
> Princess Kate may have convinced Prince William to have another baby after wanting another child for 'a while now' — exclusive details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably all BS, but I wish it were true!  I hope she has triplets and pushes you know who further down the LOS!


Don’t Stop Believing


----------



## youngster

I don't know, Kate was so ill with the 3 pregnancies and it does not get easier as you get older.  She's in great shape of course and could likely handle it but I also think they seem quite happy with 3, and can give the children the attention they need.   I'd hate for them to stretch themselves too thin and then end up with a wild child for #4 who turns out like Andrew or Harry.


----------



## periogirl28

Vintage Chanel!! I CANNOT love it more.


----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## CobaltBlu

That jacket is everything. Stunning.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> I don't know, Kate was so ill with the 3 pregnancies and it does not get easier as you get older.  She's in great shape of course and could likely handle it but I also think they seem quite happy with 3, and can give the children the attention they need.   I'd hate for them to stretch themselves too thin and then end up with a wild child for #4 who turns out like Andrew or Harry.



Pregnancy doesn't seem easy at the best of times (what with it literally remodelling the body?), I admire everyone's stamina who has more children after being sent to the hospital for not being able to even keep water down.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

periogirl28 said:


> Vintage Chanel!! I CANNOT love it more.



I have loved her vintage picks in the past. Would I ever attempt to wear a full-on 80s dress? No, but she looked gorgeous.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I have loved her vintage picks in the past. Would I ever attempt to wear a full-on 80s dress? No, but she looked gorgeous.


can you imagine the original owner seeing that jacket on Kate? (if she recognized it)


----------



## White Orchid

QueenofWrapDress said:


>



Is that lady holding her jacket like that to hide her gun?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I have that jacket and have had it altered 4 times.  Mine is black and I had the sleeve cuffs removed.  Still looks good, though I mostly wear it with jeans now, and still only wear it a couple of times a year.  It's been worth every penny.  Catherine looks amazing.  I'd love to see her wear more Chanel.


----------



## sdkitty

Cavalier Girl said:


> I have that jacket and have had it altered 4 times.  Mine is black and I had the sleeve cuffs removed.  Still looks good, though I mostly wear it with jeans now, and still only wear it a couple of times a year.  It's been worth every penny.  Catherine looks amazing.  I'd love to see her wear more Chanel.


lucky you.....I love that blue of Catherine's but black is always good


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> lucky you.....I love that blue of Catherine's but black is always good


ITA!  That blue is gorgeous, but a black Chanel tweed jacket??  Drool!!!!


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Just saw this and no surprise it's already being discussed!   More info:


----------



## CarryOn2020

favoritethingshawaii said:


> Just saw this and no surprise it's already being discussed!   More info:
> 
> View attachment 5632512


Woulda, shoulda, coulda - why didn’t I buy that?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sdkitty said:


> lucky you.....I love that blue of Catherine's but black is always good



I still really like the black, but wish I'd gotten the blue, too, and damnit, that color blue looks good on me!  Not Catherine insanely gorgeous, but still good.    I think I bought the black for a funeral.


----------



## youngster

Cavalier Girl said:


> I still really like the black, but wish I'd gotten the blue, too, and damnit, that color blue looks good on me!  Not Catherine insanely gorgeous, but still good.    I think I bought the black for a funeral.



I'm envious (in a good way) that you've got the black!  Pull it out and wear it this fall and winter in honor of the PoW!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^ I will!


----------



## sdkitty

Cavalier Girl said:


> I still really like the black, but wish I'd gotten the blue, too, and damnit, that color blue looks good on me!  Not Catherine insanely gorgeous, but still good.    I think I bought the black for a funeral.


why do you only wear it twice a year?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Seems like such a small thing but so kind and considerate.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

OMG how sweet.


----------



## gracekelly

Cavalier Girl said:


> I still really like the black, but wish I'd gotten the blue, too, and damnit, that color blue looks good on me!  Not Catherine insanely gorgeous, but still good.    I think I bought the black for a funeral.


I hope you kept the cuffs. You should put them back on and if you want the sleeves shorter, it should be done from the top. It's a beautiful jacket!


----------



## DoggieBags

If this really is her daily diet, no wonder she’s always been so fit. https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/life...iddleton-princess-of-wales-eats-in-a-day.html


----------



## gracekelly

DoggieBags said:


> If this really is her daily diet, no wonder she’s always been so fit. https://www.newshub.co.nz/home/life...iddleton-princess-of-wales-eats-in-a-day.html


She really doesn't eat carbs.  I recall that at the time of the wedding, her mother and sister were following a very low carb diet.  My DH has mentioned to me several times that he thinks that Kate and William are extremely careful and measured  in what they consume.  Neither of them has a sedentary lifestyle so that helps lol!


----------



## lulu212121

I thought I had read several years ago that William and Catherine follow Dr. Perricone's diet. I think the King and Queen of Spain do too.


----------



## HauteMama

Clearly her diet is working for her, but if the article is correct, it may be more accurate to say she doesn't really eat any simple carbs. Oatmeal, popcorn, lentils, toast, sushi, pudding and fruit smoothies are all high carb foods. They mostly aren't simple sugars or refined carbs, but they are still definitely high carb choices.


----------



## Blyen

I can't open the link,not available in my country


----------



## DoggieBags

Blyen said:


> I can't open the link,not available in my country


----------



## Blyen

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 5638163
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638164
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638165
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638166


Thank you!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gelbergirl

Chloe302225 said:


>




this is interesting!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



Obviously further proof of their racism.  She’s now patron of a woman of Indian origin?!!?  **Clutch pearls***

TW and Haz were spot on!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

That's so scary. I like being alone, I really do, but maybe not alone for weeks on end in the wilderness in a pretty hostile environment.


----------



## DoggieBags

An article from last year. Not sure if this has been posted already.








						A Look Back Kate Middleton's Style Through the Years
					

We're taking a look at the Duchess of Cambridge's most memorable style moments over the years.




					www.instyle.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## DoggieBags

Why can’t yahoo get it right? They refer to her as Kate Middleton or Princess Catherine several times. They only refer to her as the Princess of Wales when quoting someone else who obviously did know the correct title to use. How hard is it to look up the correct title to use? 








						Here’s Why Kate Middleton’s Upcoming Outing Will Make History
					

Kate Middleton is stepping in for her brother-in-law, Prince Harry—and this time, it’s official. This Saturday, Princess Catherine will attend the men’s Rugby League World Cup in Wigan, where she’ll watch England’s rugby team play against Papua New Guinea. This will be the royal’s first match...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## DoggieBags

Kate on another magazine cover. More plates flying in Montecito


----------



## DoggieBags

This is a couple that donates real money to their causes as opposed to sandwiches and Starbucks cards


----------



## mikimoto007

DoggieBags said:


> Why can’t yahoo get it right? They refer to her as Kate Middleton or Princess Catherine several times. They only refer to her as the Princess of Wales when quoting someone else who obviously did know the correct title to use. How hard is it to look up the correct title to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s Why Kate Middleton’s Upcoming Outing Will Make History
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton is stepping in for her brother-in-law, Prince Harry—and this time, it’s official. This Saturday, Princess Catherine will attend the men’s Rugby League World Cup in Wigan, where she’ll watch England’s rugby team play against Papua New Guinea. This will be the royal’s first match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Because Kate Middleton is instantly recognisable. I still have to stop and think when I see Princess of Wales somewhere.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## V0N1B2

Chloe302225 said:


>



People think she’s pregnant. Help me understand. Her stomach is flat as a board. Not even a fold of sweater fabric as she crouches down.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Princess of Wales is always going to invoke Diana for a certain age range of people. Also, she herself tells people to “call her Kate”. 




mikimoto007 said:


> Because Kate Middleton is instantly recognisable. I still have to stop and think when I see Princess of Wales somewhere.


----------



## LittleStar88

V0N1B2 said:


> People think she’s pregnant. Help me understand. Her stomach is flat as a board. Not even a fold of sweater fabric as she crouches down.



She looks impeccable as always, too!


----------



## mikimoto007

A1aGypsy said:


> Princess of Wales is always going to invoke Diana for a certain age range of people. Also, she herself tells people to “call her Kate”.



i mean, I was 7 when Diana died, and that’s still who I think of as Princess of Wales


----------



## mikimoto007

V0N1B2 said:


> People think she’s pregnant. Help me understand. Her stomach is flat as a board. Not even a fold of sweater fabric as she crouches down.


To be fair, she didn’t show much in her first trimester when she was pregnant…..but yeah, I agree, I don’t think we can expect an announcement any time soon.


----------



## Chloe302225

V0N1B2 said:


> People think she’s pregnant. Help me understand. Her stomach is flat as a board. Not even a fold of sweater fabric as she crouches down.



While I don't think she is pregnant, she usually IMO looks smaller in the early stages of her pregnancy because of HG. She starts filling out a little later when she starts to feel better.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

Do we think the person who did the drawing and watercolour is Kate?


----------



## White Orchid

Anyone else see the resemblance with little Louis


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

mikimoto007 said:


> Do we think the person who did the drawing and watercolour is Kate?



I wondered this too, but Kate does not tend to wear dark nail polish and the ring doesn't seem her style.  I've only ever seen her photography (and her piano playing)! Whoever the artist is, she's talented!


----------



## Chloe302225

youngster said:


> I wondered this too, but Kate does not tend to wear dark nail polish and the ring doesn't seem her style.  I've only ever seen her photography (and her piano playing)! Whoever the artist is, she's talented!



She has done painting before,  specifically for her sister's wedding invitations. If I find a picture of them I will post. I do think this was done by someone else though.


----------



## mikimoto007

youngster said:


> I wondered this too, but Kate does not tend to wear dark nail polish and the ring doesn't seem her style.  I've only ever seen her photography (and her piano playing)! Whoever the artist is, she's talented!


I thought that too, only seen her wear dark polish on her toes.

Its actually done by handdrawn21, I think that's the Instagram account.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## duna

mikimoto007 said:


> Do we think the person who did the drawing and watercolour is Kate?


It looks to me like the same artist who did the Queen and Paddington drawings, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mikimoto007

duna said:


> It looks to me like the same artist who did the Queen and Paddington drawings, but I could be wrong.


its homedrawn21 on insta. Not sure if they did the Queen and Paddington drawings.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Chloe302225 said:


>



did she lighten her hair?


----------



## CarryOn2020

CobaltBlu said:


> did she lighten her hair?


Wasn’t that last year’s photo?


----------



## CobaltBlu

CarryOn2020 said:


> Wasn’t that last year’s photo?


I dont know, LOL, I didnt open it.  My bad.  If any one is interested,  I like her with darker hair, regardless.


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Wasn’t that last year’s photo?


It was, yes.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

Not keen on the berry shades and the red together and I would have preferred black boots.

I still love this coat though. It is perfection.


----------



## Luvbolide

White Orchid said:


> Anyone else see the resemblance with little Louis


Yes!  How funny.  Wonder who the little guy is.  (Or did I miss something?!)


----------



## Luvbolide

mikimoto007 said:


> its homedrawn21 on insta. Not sure if they did the Queen and Paddington drawings.


The Queen and Paddington drawings were done by Eleanor Tomlinson.  I liked the way they showed the card being drawn - made me pay attention!


----------



## Mendocino

Luvbolide said:


> Yes!  How funny.  Wonder who the little guy is.  (Or did I miss something?!)


I think it's Prince Charles.


----------



## mikimoto007

Luvbolide said:


> Yes!  How funny.  Wonder who the little guy is.  (Or did I miss something?!)



That's Prince Edward, Louis's great uncle.


I don't really see a resemblance, but I'm bad at these things.


----------



## Luvbolide

Mendocino said:


> I think it's Prince Charles.


Nm


----------



## Luvbolide

mikimoto007 said:


> That's Prince Edward, Louis's great uncle.
> 
> 
> I don't really see a resemblance, but I'm bad at these things.


Oh wow, Prince Edward was a cute little kid, wasn’t he?  I so rarely see pix of Andrew or Edward when they were small.


----------



## Sharont2305

Luvbolide said:


> Yes!  How funny.  Wonder who the little guy is.  (Or did I miss something?!)


It's Prince Edward.


----------



## chowlover2

duna said:


> It looks to me like the same artist who did the Queen and Paddington drawings, but I could be wrong.


Eleanor Tomlinson?


----------



## WingNut

Chloe302225 said:


>



The McQ coat is everything!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I really like the dark red on her.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Is it time for a hair trim?


----------



## KEG66

CarryOn2020 said:


> Is it time for a hair trim?


No! Imo of course


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Is it time for a hair trim?



I feel found out. I haven't had a haircut in 18 months because I lost my hairdresser, didn't vibe with the new one I picked and didn't have the energy to do the search all over again  I need to lose 5 to 10".


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Who are these guys, soccer players?


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Who are these guys, soccer players?


I know 2 of them are footballers.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> I know 2 of them are footballers.


My favourite footballer, Harry Kane  Yep, I'm a Spurs fan!


----------



## csshopper

DoggieBags said:


> Why can’t yahoo get it right? They refer to her as Kate Middleton or Princess Catherine several times. They only refer to her as the Princess of Wales when quoting someone else who obviously did know the correct title to use. How hard is it to look up the correct title to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s Why Kate Middleton’s Upcoming Outing Will Make History
> 
> 
> Kate Middleton is stepping in for her brother-in-law, Prince Harry—and this time, it’s official. This Saturday, Princess Catherine will attend the men’s Rugby League World Cup in Wigan, where she’ll watch England’s rugby team play against Papua New Guinea. This will be the royal’s first match...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com


Since Scoobie Doofus is the Yahoo “Royal Executive Editor” I think the answer is his petulant refusal to acknowledge her status.

His slavish devotion to TW makes him very petty. He has no class and no ethics so does not demonstrate journalistic integrity in properly reporting on the Princess of Wales. Knowing how much his meal ticket, TW, is fiendishly jealous of the Princess of Wales, he will churlishly negate anything about her, even her title, in a feeble attempt to appease TW.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Annawakes

The dress looks comfy.  But very unforgiving.  Not many people can pull it off without having any unsightly lumps or bumps lol


----------



## lanasyogamama

So sweet.


----------



## regnews

.
	

		
			
		

		
	




William and Catherine at their local pub yesterday....


----------



## youngster

lanasyogamama said:


> So sweet.



This was adorable.  She was so careful to give the little boy the flower, but handed the pin to his Mum.


----------



## Cinderlala

lanasyogamama said:


> So sweet.



I loved this whole interaction.  Kids are so funny!


----------



## Cinderlala

Chloe302225 said:


>



She looks amazing in this coat!  And, the dress looks so comfortable.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## CobaltBlu

oh my goodness how lovely she is.  seriously.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> oh my goodness how lovely she is.  seriously.


Perfection!


----------



## elvisfan4life

CobaltBlu said:


> oh my goodness how lovely she is.  seriously.


She really is the new Crown jewel William hit the Jackpot big time - the Spare messed up yet again biggest fail ever !!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cinderlala said:


> She looks amazing in this coat!  And, the dress looks so comfortable.


Green is my fav colour especially darker tones but Catherine looks fantastic in everything


----------



## White Orchid

Hey and what about Akeem?!


----------



## KEG66

White Orchid said:


> Hey and what about Akeem?!


Absolutely adorable !!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Perfection!


this is what I've been saying - William got the perfect wife.  to bad he wasn't able to find someone for his little brother


----------



## marietouchet

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

I think a few members of the British Royal family have the black self portrait outfit. Maybe Flora and Bea? It’s extremely elegant although I don’t love it with the black tights.

The Remembrance Sunday outfit looks far too old for her, although I do think it’s an elegant coat. I dislike the hat shape.


----------



## KEG66

mikimoto007 said:


> I think a few members of the British Royal family have the black self portrait outfit. Maybe Flora and Bea? It’s extremely elegant although I don’t love it with the black tights.
> 
> The Remembrance Sunday outfit looks far too old for her, although I do think it’s an elegant coat. I dislike the hat shape.


I love Catherine but I think that large brim created unflattering shadows which made her look much older.


----------



## mikimoto007

KEG66 said:


> I love Catherine but I think that large brim created unflattering shadows which made her look much older.



Maybe that was it? I normally love a big hat on her, but perhaps that was the problem today.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gracekelly

KEG66 said:


> I love Catherine but I think that large brim created unflattering shadows which made her look much older.


I agree. It's too much hat for her.


----------



## sgj99

Chloe302225 said:


>



I’ve always loved this choker and am glad to see when it’s worn.  I like that Catherine is favoring it.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe302225 said:


>



Did Kate draw this too?


----------



## Katel

purseinsanity said:


> Did Kate draw this too?


Aurelie Palmer, Homedrawn21 on insta.


----------



## CarryOn2020

sgj99 said:


> I’ve always loved this choker and am glad to see when it’s worn.  I like that Catherine is favoring it.


I, too, love this choker [and have looked for a reasonable replica  ].
Not sure it pairs well with her hair down and this CW coat 

This, though, is next level stellar 





ETA:  Love seeing her in these substantial jewels.  Remember all those dainty, tiny pieces she used to wear?


----------



## sgj99

CarryOn2020 said:


> I, too, love this choker [and have looked for a reasonable replica  ].
> Not sure it pairs well with her hair down and this CW coat
> 
> This, though, is next level stellar
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652311
> 
> 
> ETA:  Love seeing her in these substantial jewels.  Remember all those dainty, tiny pieces she used to wear?


Maybe now that she is PoW she’ll continue to wear more of the jewels we all love.  Remember when Letizia was Crown Princess she always wore black, grey or other drab colors?  She dresses much more colorful now that she has stepped into the role of Queen.


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> I, too, love this choker [and have looked for a reasonable replica  ].
> Not sure it pairs well with her hair down and this CW coat
> 
> This, though, is next level stellar
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652311
> 
> 
> ETA:  Love seeing her in these substantial jewels.  Remember all those dainty, tiny pieces she used to wear?


Yes! I remember all those dainty pieces!I never thought we'd see the day when she wears pieces like this! Esp to a daytime event! The jewels are fab.
I love her new brooch too.


----------



## marietouchet

CarryOn2020 said:


> I, too, love this choker [and have looked for a reasonable replica  ].
> Not sure it pairs well with her hair down and this CW coat
> 
> This, though, is next level stellar
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652311
> 
> 
> ETA:  Love seeing her in these substantial jewels.  Remember all those dainty, tiny pieces she used to wear?


I think that her personal jewels eg multi color Kiki Mcdonough (sp?) drop earrings were deliberately selected to complement the diamond and pearls she would have access to- why buy pearls if you might inherit some ?


----------



## marietouchet

marietouchet said:


> I think that her personal jewels eg multi color Kiki Mcdonough (sp?) drop earrings were deliberately selected to complement the diamond and pearls she would have access to- why buy pearls if you might inherit some ?


PS Queen Maxima has an amazing Bulgari tutti frutti necklace, gift from King - sorry cannot find a pic via Google. It is totally unlike the Dutch state jewels which are so BELLE EPOQUE, and I dont mean that as a complement LOL 
You cant really do wholesale mods to the state stuff


----------



## LittleStar88

marietouchet said:


> PS Queen Maxima has an amazing Bulgari tutti frutti necklace, gift from King - sorry cannot find a pic via Google. It is totally unlike the Dutch state jewels which are so BELLE EPOQUE, and I dont mean that as a complement LOL
> You cant really do wholesale mods to the state stuff



Ugh - so gorgeous! 









						Queen Máxima's Tutti Frutti Jewels
					

View image | gettyimages.com Happy May, everybody! It's a new month, which means that we've also got a new Magpie of the Month ---and I think you're all going to be pretty excited about a




					www.thecourtjeweller.com


----------



## A1aGypsy

Ugh. So many of these pieces are dated dated dated. I wish they would rework them for her (or allow her to wear the more modern pieces she used to).

*runs for the hills*


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


>



This reminds me of a brooch I ogled in Carmel a few years ago


----------



## White Orchid

A1aGypsy said:


> Ugh. So many of these pieces are dated dated dated. I wish they would rework them for her (or allow her to wear the more modern pieces she used to).
> 
> *runs for the hills*


Diana did that.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


>



I'll be rooting for them too!!


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> I'll be rooting for them too!!


I won't, lol!


----------



## Cinderlala

A1aGypsy said:


> Ugh. *So many of these pieces are dated dated dated. I wish they would rework them for her* (or allow her to wear the more modern pieces she used to).
> 
> *runs for the hills*


I just said the same thing last night.  I'm sure she feels very honored to wear Diana's jewels but it's just such a shame that Catherine will not be allowed to transform them to suit her own style.


----------



## marietouchet

Cinderlala said:


> I just said the same thing last night.  I'm sure she feels very honored to wear Diana's jewels but it's just such a shame that Catherine will not be allowed to transform them to suit her own style.


I doubt Catherine OWNS it, rather it is technically a permanent loan piece from the royal collection. 

Queen Mary GAVE away a lot of jewels to her children Ca 1920. No one questioned if the jewels were hers to give away. But, by the time of her grand daughter QEII, that was not possible. 

1. The jewels are owned by the crown and passed down to the next monarch, to avoid paying death duties. 
Camilla has had a lot of the Queen Mum pieces on loan for years.

2. Receipt of an expensive piece as a gift requires the recipient to pay income tax. The pieces are too well known and the gift Would not fail to attract attention.

3. Breaking up the pieces is not so easy.. the diamonds are all Old Mine Cut, not identically sized, possibly abraded. The temptation would be to recut everything, making all the stones smaller



A1aGypsy said:


> Ugh. So many of these pieces are dated dated dated. I wish they would rework them for her (or allow her to wear the more modern pieces she used to).
> 
> *runs for the hills*


As to modern pieces, Catherine and Camilla have some.  Presents from husbands or from foreign dignitaries. 
They are mostly much less spectacular pieces. Seen at private, smaller events that escape the media. Those don’t make such good photos.
And there is the sticky provenance issue anymore…. Anything gifted by Saudis is controversial. 
And the sticky cost issue. The BRF ladies all discretely wear $20,000 Cartier watches. Some wear $200k of Cartier stuff on a daily basis.


----------



## sgj99

marietouchet said:


> PS Queen Maxima has an amazing Bulgari tutti frutti necklace, gift from King - sorry cannot find a pic via Google. It is totally unlike the Dutch state jewels which are so BELLE EPOQUE, and I dont mean that as a complement LOL
> You cant really do wholesale mods to the state stuff


I like the Belle Époque pieces.  They’re a part of the history, tradition and continuity of the families.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cinderlala said:


> I just said the same thing last night.  I'm sure she feels very honored to wear Diana's jewels but it's just such a shame that Catherine will not be allowed to transform them to suit her own style.



Hasn't she carefully reworked a few, though? I think I remember a pair of earrings that were adjusted.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

marietouchet said:


> 3. Breaking up the pieces is not so easy.. the diamonds are all Old Mine Cut, not identically sized, possibly abraded. The temptation would be to recut everything, making all the stones smaller



I love antique diamonds, but I know my inner Monk would never be happy with one of the early, completely uneven OMCs. I have my eyes on a pendant and the fact the stone cannot be set completely symmetrically is enough to put me off.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

marietouchet said:


> As to modern pieces, Catherine and Camilla have some.  Presents from husbands or from foreign dignitaries.
> They are mostly much less spectacular pieces. Seen at private, smaller events that escape the media. Those don’t make such good photos.
> And there is the sticky provenance issue anymore…. Anything gifted by Saudis is controversial.
> And the sticky cost issue. The BRF ladies all discretely wear $20,000 Cartier watches. Some wear $200k of Cartier stuff on a daily basis.



Charles gave Kate a set of yellow sapphires and diamonds for her wedding - I think necklace, bracelet, earrings. She doesn't seem to like it all that much and rarely wears it, though. I always thought it interesting that it was thought he gave the other DIL a Cartier tennis bracelet that while expensive must have been much less in value than a demi-parure.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




Are you fluent in Welsh? I can't even actively speak my local dialect though I mostly understand it.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Are you fluent in Welsh? I can't even actively speak my local dialect though I mostly understand it.


I am, yes. I did all my education in Welsh.


----------



## CobaltBlu

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Charles gave Kate a *set of yellow sapphires and diamonds for her wedding* - I think necklace, bracelet, earrings. She doesn't seem to like it all that much and rarely wears it, though. I always thought it interesting that it was thought he gave the other DIL a Cartier tennis bracelet that while expensive must have been much less in value than a demi-parure.


I went down the rabbit hole looking for this and Court Jeweler has this, and says they are yellow diamonds....  









						Kate's Jewelry Box: The Diamond Cluster and Baguette Suite
					

Kate wears her diamond cluster and baguette earrings (Photo: Chris Jackson PT/Getty Images) One of the most versatile sets of gala jewelry in the Duchess of Cambridge's collection is a suite of diamond jewelry made of




					www.thecourtjeweller.com


----------



## Vintage Leather

marietouchet said:


> And the sticky cost issue. The BRF ladies all discretely wear $20,000 Cartier watches. Some wear $200k of Cartier stuff on a daily basis.


Interestingly: Christie’s is auctioning one of Pss. Margaret’s brooches. It comes with a provenance certificate from Kensington Palace that it was purchased by George VI at Cartier London in 1938 for £19.

One, it’s interesting to see detailed shots of a royal gem.

Two, it’s interesting to see how Cartier pricing has evolved.  The Bank of England calculator showed that after inflation, that would be roughly $1010. Today, I don’t think you could get a piece with gold, platinum, diamonds and carved gemstones for less than ten times times that.

Three, I wonder if Kensington palace deliberately mentioned the price to make the royal jewels look much more affordable and moderate


----------



## Andreass

purseinsanity said:


> Did Kate draw this too?


Hi, here ar e more details :








						Exclusive: Princess Kate requested sweet detail in Christmas Carol invite in tribute to the Queen
					

In an exclusive chat with the artist behind Princess Kate's carol concert invitation, we discover how the royal paid tribute to the Queen with a special Corgi request




					www.hellomagazine.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I don't know...the pictures from the Ukrainian community center are not the first time I've thought she doesn't look well. Very pale and somewhat tired.


----------



## marietouchet

Fascinating, Catherine has worn a tiara only for her wedding and state receptions. No movie premieres, overseas visits. An average of about once a year , not very often


----------



## periogirl28

Some people know when wearing tiaras are appropriate, or almost mandatory.  The King's Coronation would be the next occasion.


----------



## A1aGypsy

periogirl28 said:


> Some people know when wearing tiaras are appropriate, or almost mandatory.  The King's Coronation would be the next occasion.


Isn’t she supposed to wear one next week for a state visit?


----------



## periogirl28

A1aGypsy said:


> Isn’t she supposed to wear one next week for a state visit?


Oh is there one? Good!! Let's see what stunning look she's got for us.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

this seems really odd....Kate is about the last person I'd want to compete with when it comes to wearing clothes








						Princess Beatrice Wears Exact Dress Kate Middleton Wore Last Week Amid Claims She's Being "Sidelined"
					

Princess Beatrice stepped out in the exact same dress as Kate Middleton amid reports that Beatrice is being "sidelined" by King Charles.




					currently.att.yahoo.com


----------



## Chloe302225

sdkitty said:


> this seems really odd....Kate is about the last person I'd want to compete with when it comes to wearing clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Beatrice Wears Exact Dress Kate Middleton Wore Last Week Amid Claims She's Being "Sidelined"
> 
> 
> Princess Beatrice stepped out in the exact same dress as Kate Middleton amid reports that Beatrice is being "sidelined" by King Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently.att.yahoo.com



To be fair Beatrice wore her version of the black dress before Kate.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> To be fair Beatrice wore her version of the black dress before Kate.



oh....makes more sense


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


> To be fair Beatrice wore her version of the black dress before Kate.



In that case, I hope Kate wasn't aware....she would have to know she'd look better in the dress.  I think she's so lovely inside and out so I hope she didn't know she was going to outshine here husband's cousin.


----------



## youngster

Chloe302225 said:


>




I was looking at this photo of William and thinking maybe he should just embrace being bald and go all the way and shave his head!  I think he'd look fab and it would be a worldwide sensation.  Now, maybe he doesn't care, or doesn't want that kind of attention over something like his hair, to distract from more important issues and projects.  That's his prerogative of course, but I think he'd look amazing!


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> I was looking at this photo of William and thinking maybe he should just embrace being bald and go all the way and shave his head!  I think he'd look fab and it would be a worldwide sensation.  Now, maybe he doesn't care, or doesn't want that kind of attention over something like his hair, to distract from more important issues and projects.  That's his prerogative of course, but I think he'd look amazing!


yes, I like that shaved head look


----------



## Cinderlala

A1aGypsy said:


> Isn’t she supposed to wear one next week for a state visit?


Yes!  I'm excited to see what all the ladies choose to wear.


periogirl28 said:


> Oh is there one? Good!! Let's see what stunning look she's got for us.


On Tuesday night for South African officials, I believe.  I will miss seeing the fabulousness of the Queen for these state dinners, though.


----------



## sdkitty

Cinderlala said:


> Yes!  I'm excited to see what all the ladies choose to wear.
> 
> On Tuesday night for South African officials, I believe.  I will miss seeing the fabulousness of the Queen for these state dinners, though.


well, Katherine is pretty fabulous


----------



## marietouchet

sdkitty said:


> yes, I like that shaved head look


Hmmm have never liked Bruce Willis’ shaved head, his head is an awkward shape? William too has an awkward head shape, narrow at the top, almost pointy, I don’t know if the shave look be great or awful


----------



## sdkitty

marietouchet said:


> Hmmm have never liked Bruce Willis’ shaved head, his head is an awkward shape? William too has an awkward head shape, narrow at the top, almost pointy, I don’t know if the shave look be great or awful


I suppose the shape of the head has to be considered but I kinda think all bald is better than balding


----------



## DoggieBags

Discussion of the role William and Katherine will play in the upcoming state visit of the South African President.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

I think the outfits chosen by both Catherine and Camilla go very well together.
Also, it's events like these we'll now see the effects of their recent 'promotion.' 
I can't wait for this evening.


----------



## sdkitty

Catherine really knows what flatters her.  Talk about a woman who has come into her own.  She is perfect.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## carmen56

Love the colour of this outfit, Kate should wear jewel shades more often.


----------



## sdkitty

carmen56 said:


> Love the colour of this outfit, Kate should wear jewel shades more often.


coats and coat dresses are her best look IMO


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## pomeline

I really love seeing the brooch on her, I hope the rest of the parure still exists and we'll see her wear it too. Any photos from tonight? I'm just waiting for tiaras... 

Edit: Thanks Cosmopolitan!  Ooh, I don't know what they've done differently but the Cambridge Lover's Knot looks better than ever on her!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

source: gettyimages.com


----------



## gracekelly

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Amazing look!  She already looks like a Queen.


----------



## LittleStar88

Stunning!


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Oh wow! This is stunning, on par with the 'James Bond' dress, imho anyway.

ETA Now THIS is how to wear a cape dress.
Promotion suits her.


----------



## queennadine

She is just STUNNING. Love that dress and that’s my all-time fave tiara.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Cape dress is perfect for this occasion, and this one was clearly designed with the tiara in mind!  Perfection.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## pomeline

Hahah, I was posting Cam's sapphires at the exact same minute on the other thread!


----------



## MiniMabel

Catherine looks STUNNING, as always......dresed up or dressed down.....always perfection.

I really like Camilla's tiara, too, not sure I've seen that one before and the sapphire and diamond parure suits her so well, blue is her colour.

I love these glittering occasions!


----------



## Blyen

Catherine looks like a dream. This look is everything!


----------



## gracekelly

Wow the tiara and necklace on Camilla!!!!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Wowzee to all the beautiful ladies.  

This, though, may cause some more unhappiness with the overseas people.


----------



## gracekelly

CarryOn2020 said:


> Wowzee to all the beautiful ladies.
> 
> This, though, may cause some more unhappiness with the overseas people.



The Lords are making it clear that they don't trust Harry.  Think Andrew is a disgrace and giving kudos to the women of the family, Anne and Kate.  I think this will all be done fairly quickly.


----------



## elvisfan4life

The duke of Kent is looking frailer but the day


----------



## youngster

elvisfan4life said:


> The duke of Kent is looking frailer but the day



He is.  I noticed that as well.  I'm glad he was able to attend this evening.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Every inch the future queen. That look is everything (and I'm not even a die-hard fan of the Lover's Knot).


----------



## CobaltBlu

I was hoping one of the other tiaras would make an appearance tonight but she is knocking it out of the park with the Lovers Knot. She looks amazing.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CobaltBlu said:


> I was hoping one of the other tiaras would make an appearance tonight but she is knocking it out of the park with the Lovers Knot. She looks amazing.



I'm secretly hoping the promotion comes with a new one.


----------



## octopus17

elvisfan4life said:


> The duke of Kent is looking frailer but the day


He does indeed . I have nothing but admiration for him - he's been steadfast and true to The Royal Family throughout his life and supported our late Queen whenever needed. An honourable man.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## sgj99

Catherine looks fabulous!


----------



## CarryOn2020

So, the York girls were not invited?
Sophie did look beautiful as well as Kate and Cam.









						Countess of Wessex  joins Prince Edward for a lavish state banquet
					

The Countess of Wessex sparkled in diamonds as she arrived at the lavish State Banquet held in honour of the visiting South African president. Sophie, 57, was joined by Prince Edward, 58.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## m_ichele

N/M


----------



## mikimoto007

Kate looks incredible. Probably my favourite state gown ever.

Not loving the berry outfit, but I think there’s something awkward about Emilia Wicksted tailoring. The colour is beautiful on her.


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> So, the York girls were not invited?
> Sophie did look beautiful as well as Kate and Cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countess of Wessex  joins Prince Edward for a lavish state banquet
> 
> 
> The Countess of Wessex sparkled in diamonds as she arrived at the lavish State Banquet held in honour of the visiting South African president. Sophie, 57, was joined by Prince Edward, 58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I thought Sophies was kind of blah. Take a few inches off it and this is just a standard day dress.


----------



## CarryOn2020

mikimoto007 said:


> I thought Sophies was kind of blah. Take a few inches off it and this is just a standard day dress.


Imo Simple = elegant   She is wearing  the million dollar tiara, QE’s diamond necklace, Princess of Wales’ diamond earrings, sparkly shoes and a clutch.  The dress is one of her favorite designers.  She is not a star of this show so she does not want to upstage anyone. Of course, ymmv, imo she balanced it all perfectly.  I do like your idea of turning this gown into a day dress -









						Paige Midi Length Dress Emerald Velvet
					

A beautiful midi length dress cut from a sumptuous forest green velvet. The dress features a flattering fitted bodice with draped knot detail, which catches the light beautifully. A gentle A-line skirt adds subtle movement and finishes at midi length. The dress is lined in silk and has a center...




					www.suzannah.com
				




Here is Sophie’s dress:









						Phoenix Gown Jade Silk Crepe
					

A stunning floor length, mid-weight pure silk crepe gown , softly tailored in a beautiful rich Jade green Italian pure silk Cady. Made in our London Atelier, the bodice is cut with a flattering knot detail which draws and drapes the beautiful cloth at an elegant v neck. The sleeves are floaty to...




					www.suzannah.com


----------



## mikimoto007

CarryOn2020 said:


> Imo Simple = elegant   She is wearing  the million dollar tiara, QE’s diamond necklace, Princess of Wales’ diamond earrings, sparkly shoes and a clutch.  The dress is one of her favorite designers.  She is not a star of this show so she does not want to upstage anyone. Of course, ymmv, imo she balanced it all perfectly.  I do like your idea of turning this gown into a day dress -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paige Midi Length Dress Emerald Velvet
> 
> 
> A beautiful midi length dress cut from a sumptuous forest green velvet. The dress features a flattering fitted bodice with draped knot detail, which catches the light beautifully. A gentle A-line skirt adds subtle movement and finishes at midi length. The dress is lined in silk and has a center...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.suzannah.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Sophie’s dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix Gown Jade Silk Crepe
> 
> 
> A stunning floor length, mid-weight pure silk crepe gown , softly tailored in a beautiful rich Jade green Italian pure silk Cady. Made in our London Atelier, the bodice is cut with a flattering knot detail which draws and drapes the beautiful cloth at an elegant v neck. The sleeves are floaty to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.suzannah.com


You are absolutely right, it is elegant, its just a little….minimal for the scale of this event. Also….we badly need to get Sophie a new tiara.


----------



## CarryOn2020

if she must use this designer, this one would look good with QE necklace and those earrings.  The emerald tiara that Sophie has worn before would pair well with this dress imo. 









						Crystalline Couture Silk Dress Green
					

Sensational green floor length silk chiffon and satin gown. Structured silk boned bodice with layers of silk chiffon over the entire gown. Crystalline pleat draped sleeves add a 1950s touch to this beautiful piece. Silk pleated scarf ties float free from the top back bodice and train to the...




					www.suzannah.com


----------



## michellem

Catherine looks incredible


----------



## gracekelly

mikimoto007 said:


> You are absolutely right, it is elegant, its just a little….minimal for the scale of this event. Also….we badly need to get Sophie a new tiara.


You are being very diplomatic. The dress was not great and we know she can do better. The jewelry was lovely. Meghan never could have stayed in the background. It’s not in her DNA.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Dazzling Duchess at the head table, seated next to the guest of honor.  Is that _*sitting in your authenticity*_?   









						Kate Middleton at the South African president's state banquet
					

Kate, 40, put her best fashion foot forward as she joined Prince William, King Charles III and Queen Consort Camilla for the lavish occasion at Buckingham Palace.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> So, the York girls were not invited?
> Sophie did look beautiful as well as Kate and Cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countess of Wessex  joins Prince Edward for a lavish state banquet
> 
> 
> The Countess of Wessex sparkled in diamonds as she arrived at the lavish State Banquet held in honour of the visiting South African president. Sophie, 57, was joined by Prince Edward, 58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


As far as I'm aware, the York girls have never been to a State Dinner, they've never been senior enough and have never been working Royals.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> So, the York girls were not invited?
> Sophie did look beautiful as well as Kate and Cam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Countess of Wessex  joins Prince Edward for a lavish state banquet
> 
> 
> The Countess of Wessex sparkled in diamonds as she arrived at the lavish State Banquet held in honour of the visiting South African president. Sophie, 57, was joined by Prince Edward, 58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I don't think it's a snub. They are just too far removed from the action. Even Harry has only attended very few state banquets when he was still on the job.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

OMG. Thanks to @CarryOn2020 I now need a 3400 bucks velvet midi dress from that Suzannah website


----------



## elvisfan4life

youngster said:


> He is.  I noticed that as well.  I'm glad he was able to attend this evening.


So few of that wonderful generation left after him and Alexandra the duke of Gloucester is closer in age to Charles


----------



## Sophisticatted

In a picture of the Wessexes, you can see the back of Catherine’s dress in a mirror.  It is different from the designer’s original.  The back is not open.


----------



## csshopper

elvisfan4life said:


> So few of that wonderful generation left after him and Alexandra the duke of Gloucester is closer in age to Charles


Yes, and with the King ‘s slimmed down Monarchy, their enduring loyalty and dedication is more prominently on display.  Lovely to see.


----------



## redney

Yep. I saw somewhere the designer modified it to close the back.


Sophisticatted said:


> In a picture of the Wessexes, you can see the back of Catherine’s dress in a mirror.  It is different from the designer’s original.  The back is not open.


----------



## LittleStar88

I’ll have to go back and look at the pictures. I’d read that the back of the dress was modified but never saw a photo of it.


----------



## nymeria

Here you go
from This article


----------



## Luvbolide

Chloe302225 said:


>



This outfit is one of my very faves on Kate.  Love the color, love the cut, love the hat.  Let’s do more state visits!!



queennadine said:


> She is just STUNNING. Love that dress and that’s my all-time fave tiara.


That is my fave tiara also.  Looks fabulous on her.



CarryOn2020 said:


> Wowzee to all the beautiful ladies.
> 
> This, though, may cause some more unhappiness with the overseas people.



Totally agree with this fellow - makes perfect sense.  (But I hope an addition to make the list 6, and not to remove Edward.  I feel badly for him that it seems he will not become Duke of Edinburgh as his parents thought.). I feel like he and Sophie have really stepped up and are working hard and I hope there is a way to recognize that.  (Correct me if I have that wrong - my Yankee brain scrambles titles badly!)

And you are sooo right - hope the Harkles have a secret reserve set of dinnerware in a closet or something because plates.will.fly if Catherine gets onto the list!


----------



## White Orchid

Have long believed jewel tones are her best friend.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305

This is fantastic


----------



## chowlover2

Good for James, it has been a tough year for rescues and shelters. I just ended a fundraiser I did for my fav rescue as a birthday wish for me. Every little bit helps.


----------



## LittleStar88

PoW Catherine writes for the Telegraph…









						I'm determined to nurture our children in their first crucial years of life. They are our future
					

We must recognise the unique potential of early childhood and understand and acknowledge it for a healthier and happier society




					www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

She did a great job on the article.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## CarryOn2020




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

My vote goes to O Holy Night which isn't even an option


----------



## CarryOn2020

Joy To The World gets my vote


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL you guys!


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> My vote goes to O Holy Night which isn't even an option


I love that one, too!


----------



## sdkitty

from the Daily Beast - mostly pro-Will and Kate 








						Will William and Kate, or Harry and Meghan, Win the American Battle of the Royals?
					

When William and Kate land in Boston for three days of good works and a glam party, they will be reselling the royals to America—just before Harry and Meghan blast into New York.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## csshopper

Hopefully some of the hymnal favorites not mentioned in the poll for the finale have already been selected for inclusion earlier in the program?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Christmas is my favourite time of the year, and I throw myself into it with abundance. We used to put up the three the evening of the 23rd or the morning of the 24th which is pretty normal in Germany (out it goes on Epiphany, but my mother grew tired of it before New Year's most years). Then The Plague came and we all needed some extra joy, so up in early December it goes now. 

Also I only made it to 10 kinds of cookies this year (I may snuck in one or two more and plan to make candy closer to Christmas) and struck gold with a new recipe. 

So, I'll happily vote for Christmas carols sung in a TV event in the UK because the more the merrier  Also Kate, I love you, but please do not get out that awful cardigan again. Or maybe she was doing her very own Ugly Christmas Sweater Contest (and singlehandedly won!).


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Christmas is my favourite time of the year, and I throw myself into it with abundance. We used to put up the three the evening of the 23rd or the morning of the 24th which is pretty normal in Germany (out it goes on Epiphany, but my mother grew tired of it before New Year's most years). Then The Plague came and we all needed some extra joy, so up in early December it goes now.
> 
> Also I only made it to 10 kinds of cookies this year (I may snuck in one or two more and plan to make candy closer to Christmas) and struck gold with a new recipe.
> 
> So, I'll happily vote for Christmas carols sung in a TV event in the UK because the more the merrier  Also Kate, I love you, but please do not get out that awful cardigan again. Or maybe she was doing her very own Ugly Christmas Sweater Contest (and singlehandedly won!).


I think most people in the US put the tree up at least a week before Christmas. Some people in our neighborhood started putting up outside lights before Thanksgiving.
 If you're paying $50 for a real treee that will be discarded right after Christmas, you may as well enjoy it for a few weeks.  We just have a small fake tree.  Glad you're doing up Christmas right


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Spoiler: The big news is...



Next Earthshot Prize will be in Brazil.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just heard that ***** swung into Boston, so I was wondering if maybe he was going to attend the awards, but I guess not.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> I think most people in the US put the tree up at least a week before Christmas. Some people in our neighborhood started putting up outside lights before Thanksgiving.
> If you're paying $50 for a real treee that will be discarded right after Christmas, you may as well enjoy it for a few weeks.  We just have a small fake tree.  Glad you're doing up Christmas right


We get a real tree, but I get so nervous about fire when it dries out that I don’t like keeping it for more than three weeks total.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> this seems really odd....Kate is about the last person I'd want to compete with when it comes to wearing clothes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess Beatrice Wears Exact Dress Kate Middleton Wore Last Week Amid Claims She's Being "Sidelined"
> 
> 
> Princess Beatrice stepped out in the exact same dress as Kate Middleton amid reports that Beatrice is being "sidelined" by King Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently.att.yahoo.com


She looked good too though!


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> My vote goes to O Holy Night which isn't even an option


ITA!  One of my absolute favorites.  Josh Groban's version gives me the chills.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s going to be rainy for the first event this afternoon in Boston.  It’s an outdoor event. Hopefully there is still a decent crowd.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

They look great! Can’t wait to see more from this event!


----------



## youngster

They both look great! Love Kate in navy.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## mikimoto007

This is pretty dull and boring, as outfits go,but sometimes dull and boring is appropriate.

It'll be interesting to see how the furore over Lady Susan's comments impact the tour.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

mikimoto007 said:


> This is pretty dull and boring, as outfits go,but sometimes dull and boring is appropriate.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how the furore over Lady Susan's comments impact the tour.


hopefully it won't even come up


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



very fresh and put-together


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> very fresh and put-together



Totally. Very sharp, smart, and nicely put together. 100% on point and appropriate.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Totally. Very sharp, smart, and nicely put together. 100% on point and appropriate.


and they're coordinated without looking silly


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## elvisfan4life

Class act


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

She looks fabulous!  (As always.)


----------



## DoggieBags

elvisfan4life said:


> Class act


Yup. And oh look, They’re not handing out bubble wrapped framed photos of themselves


----------



## Cosmopolitan

They are at the Celtics game!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can’t help but take pictures of them on tv!


----------



## Katel

Wearing her blue Chanel jacket


----------



## Cosmopolitan

wearing that vintage Chanel jacket again


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


> wearing that vintage Chanel jacket again



love that jacket....they always look like they're enjoying themselves


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

sdkitty said:


> love that jacket....they always look like they're enjoying themselves



I love that jacket too.  They do always look like they are having fun. They have a lot of energy.  After a commercial flight over 5 hours, I always want a nap.


----------



## sdkitty

youngster said:


> I love that jacket too.  They do always look like they are having fun. They have a lot of energy.  After a commercial flight over 5 hours, I always want a nap.


I know....she looks so fresh


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Christmas is my favourite time of the year, and I throw myself into it with abundance. We used to put up the three the evening of the 23rd or the morning of the 24th which is pretty normal in Germany (out it goes on Epiphany, but my mother grew tired of it before New Year's most years). Then The Plague came and we all needed some extra joy, so up in early December it goes now.
> 
> Also I only made it to 10 kinds of cookies this year (I may snuck in one or two more and plan to make candy closer to Christmas) and struck gold with a new recipe.
> 
> So, I'll happily vote for Christmas carols sung in a TV event in the UK because the more the merrier  Also Kate, I love you, but please do not get out that awful cardigan again. Or maybe she was doing her very own Ugly Christmas Sweater Contest (and singlehandedly won!).


Oooohhhh, I need to go to your house this Christmas!  I used to really love making and decorating Christmas cookies.  Haven’t done that in eons, though.  

And I am totally with you on the sweater!  Just a nice red cashmere sweater would be lovely!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

She looks great, as usual, but for a sports game.. something more casual than the Chanel jacket would have been better imho


----------



## Chanbal

Will, wow!


----------



## Chanbal

People in the UK must feel very proud of this couple.


----------



## Sharont2305

Chanbal said:


> People in the UK must feel very proud of this couple.


We are, absolutely. The Monarchy is in safe hands.


----------



## duna

Where are they staying in Boston since there's no Embassy?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

duna said:


> Where are they staying in Boston since there's no Embassy?



They are at a hotel but I'm not sure which one it is.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## nymeria

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She looks great, as usual, but for a sports game.. something more casual than the Chanel jacket would have been better imho


Perhaps she ( and her dresser) wanted to use the symbolism of a "recylced" vintage jacket. She DOES look great.


----------



## DoggieBags

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She looks great, as usual, but for a sports game.. something more casual than the Chanel jacket would have been better imho


Depends where you sit. For front row seats and luxury box seats people often do dress up. The way they were dressed wasn’t excessive for the venue and their seat location.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Sharont2305 said:


> We are, absolutely. The Monarchy is in safe hands.


Have you seen the Nflix trailer?   H&M are out to destroy.  KCIII needs to act *now*.


----------



## LittleStar88

CarryOn2020 said:


> Have you seen the Nflix trailer?   H&M are out to destroy.  KCIII needs to act *now*.



Those two are so rude, disrespectful, and inconsiderate. They should be embarrassed of themselves for the timing of their nonsense.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Those two are so rude, disrespectful, and inconsiderate. They should be embarrassed of themselves for the timing of their nonsense.


embarassed?  they are truly shameless


----------



## Katel




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lanasyogamama

Gee, who looked better in that color?


----------



## LittleStar88

Impeccable fit and style!


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Impeccable fit and style!


of course
not my favorite look but she is always put together and everything fits perfectly


----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> of course
> not my favorite look but she is always put together and everything fits perfectly


Same. And somehow she makes unexpected wardrobe choices look incredibly amazing!


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Same. And so,e how she makes unexpected wardrobe choices look incredibly amazing!


hate to semi-compliment the WIFE but her choice of purple suede pumps with the green dress was unexpected and not bad


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Same. And somehow she makes unexpected wardrobe choices look incredibly amazing!


yes, this outfit was kinda old school but the fit made it look better


----------



## LittleStar88

sdkitty said:


> hate to semi-compliment the WIFE but her choice of purple suede pumps with the green dress was unexpected and not bad



Any time I see purple and green together I think of The Joker.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Sharont2305

Cosmopolitan said:


>



Nice to see William smiling with a Henry, he hasn't done that in a while.


----------



## Laila619

Love how W + C have been color coordinated with each new outfit. They subtly send the message that they are a happy and united team.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## scarlet555

Kate looks effortlessly gorgeous.... meanwhile somewhere in montecito- noise patrol for broken china, lost count of which sets


----------



## LittleStar88

scarlet555 said:


> somewhere in montecito- noise patrol for broken china, lost count of which sets



It's been a couple of years of breaking china. They must be ordering sets on Amazon to break now. Weekly deliveries.


----------



## jennalovesbags

I fly a lot and I do not look like that coming off a flight... ever. Kudos to them.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Obsessed with that bespoke Burberry plaid dress


----------



## A bottle of Red

How were they not freezing with no coats outside?! Wow


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Jayne1

jennalovesbags said:


> I fly a lot and I do not look like that coming off a flight... ever. Kudos to them.


I was thinking that.  Straight off the plane and looking so refreshed.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

A bottle of Red said:


> How were they not freezing with no coats outside?! Wow



They probably did and opted for stiff upper lip


----------



## Jayne1

Really?  Please say it isn't so. How discourteous.

Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed​









						Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed
					

Prince William and Princess Kate’s Caribbean tour earlier this year went over about as well as a Black woman who isn’t a first-generation African immigrant existing in Lady Hussey’s presence–which is not well at all–so as we know, they decided to take a working trip to somewhere known to be FAR more




					dlisted.com
				



​


----------



## kcf68

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Please say it isn't so. How discourteous.
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed
> 
> 
> Prince William and Princess Kate’s Caribbean tour earlier this year went over about as well as a Black woman who isn’t a first-generation African immigrant existing in Lady Hussey’s presence–which is not well at all–so as we know, they decided to take a working trip to somewhere known to be FAR more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Sad!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Please say it isn't so. How discourteous.
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed
> 
> 
> Prince William and Princess Kate’s Caribbean tour earlier this year went over about as well as a Black woman who isn’t a first-generation African immigrant existing in Lady Hussey’s presence–which is not well at all–so as we know, they decided to take a working trip to somewhere known to be FAR more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## charlottawill

LittleStar88 said:


> Any time I see purple and green together I think of The Joker.


How appropriate.


----------



## charlottawill

This thread is such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



His mother would be so proud of the man he has become.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



She looks cold in the last picture but I love those earrings! And her boots look much better than whatever the model has on her feet.


----------



## DoggieBags

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Please say it isn't so. How discourteous.
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed
> 
> 
> Prince William and Princess Kate’s Caribbean tour earlier this year went over about as well as a Black woman who isn’t a first-generation African immigrant existing in Lady Hussey’s presence–which is not well at all–so as we know, they decided to take a working trip to somewhere known to be FAR more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This happens a lot at sporting events. I go to a lot of baseball games and I can’t tell you how many times politicians and celebs are shown on the big screens and the crowd boos lol. I remember lady Gaga years ago at a Mets baseball game sitting in a 1st row field level seat and when she took off her outerwear to reveal a bikini underneath, the crowd really booed her. Some celebs get cheered but quite a few are booed. I think the crowds are more polite at tennis matches.


----------



## Cinderlala

Looks like they are having a wonderful trip.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Please say it isn't so. How discourteous.
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed
> 
> 
> Prince William and Princess Kate’s Caribbean tour earlier this year went over about as well as a Black woman who isn’t a first-generation African immigrant existing in Lady Hussey’s presence–which is not well at all–so as we know, they decided to take a working trip to somewhere known to be FAR more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


What a nasty way to describe them.


----------



## charlottawill

A bottle of Red said:


> What a nasty way to describe them.


Consider the source. A celebrity gossip blog whose founder nicknamed Harry "Prince Hot Ginge", so you know whose side he's on.



> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dlisted


----------



## charlottawill

DoggieBags said:


> I go to a lot of baseball games and I can’t tell you how many times politicians and celebs are shown on the big screens and the crowd boos lol.


Ahh yes, the Bronx cheer


----------



## mikimoto007

DoggieBags said:


> This happens a lot at sporting events. I go to a lot of baseball games and I can’t tell you how many times politicians and celebs are shown on the big screens and the crowd boos lol. I remember lady Gaga years ago at a Mets baseball game sitting in a 1st row field level seat and when she took off her outerwear to reveal a bikini underneath, the crowd really booed her. Some celebs get cheered but quite a few are booed. I think the crowds are more polite at tennis matches.


what’s the logic for booing someone?


----------



## DoggieBags

mikimoto007 said:


> what’s the logic for booing someone?


Sometimes, the person really is unpopular. We’ve got an endless supply of deeply unpopular politicians after all. Other times, they do something to grab attention which causes a distraction and annoys fans who are there to watch the game. Lady Gaga stripping down to a bikini was viewed as an attention seeking stunt that had no place at a baseball game. Sometimes a celeb who is known to be a major fan of another team gets booed when he / she is spotted watching the rival team’s game (I.e. if you’re a well known major Yankees fan, Mets fans are going to boo you if your pic is flashed up on the big screen at one of their games).  So a variety of reasons why politicians or celebs get booed at sporting events.


----------



## lallybelle

Dlisted still exists? I thought that went away in like 2007. *YAWNS*


----------



## lanasyogamama

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Please say it isn't so. How discourteous.
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed
> 
> 
> Prince William and Princess Kate’s Caribbean tour earlier this year went over about as well as a Black woman who isn’t a first-generation African immigrant existing in Lady Hussey’s presence–which is not well at all–so as we know, they decided to take a working trip to somewhere known to be FAR more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I think it was mostly chants of USA with a smattering of boos in a show of “you guys (Britain) don’t rule us!” But Boston sports fans are just kind of…jerks.

My husband said on the drive time sports radio the guys were going on and on about how absolutely gorgeous and perfect Kate is.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> I think it was mostly chants of USA with a smattering of boos in a show of “you guys (Britain) don’t rule us!” But *Boston sports fans are just kind of…jerks.*
> 
> My husband said on the drive time sports radio the guys were going on and on about how absolutely gorgeous and perfect Kate is.


Not just the sports fans. There’s a reason Bostonians are called Massholes.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> Not just the sports fans. There’s a reason Bostonians are called Massholes.


We can’t help it, it’s very dark and  cold in the winter!


----------



## scarlet555

lanasyogamama said:


> I think it was mostly chants of USA with a smattering of boos in a show of “you guys (Britain) don’t rule us!” But Boston sports fans are just kind of…jerks.
> 
> My husband said on the drive time sports radio the guys were going on and on about how *absolutely gorgeous and perfect Kate is*.


It’s her attitude attributing to her looks - she doesn’t seem phony nor all knowing, very elegant lady


----------



## Katel

Chloe302225 said:


>



Such a gorgeous color! Anyone know the material of the suit?


----------



## rose60610

My impression is that east coast fans are brutal even toward their own sports teams. The NY Yankees fans, at least in the past, were  notorious for ripping their own team. Getting booed on the east coast for anything is not unusual. It might even be taken as a compliment?


----------



## chowlover2

A bottle of Red said:


> How were they not freezing with no coats outside?! Wow


Silk long underwear, it’s wonderful.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


>



I adore Rossies, but man her feet look painful here.


----------



## White Orchid

youngster said:


> I love that jacket too.  They do always look like they are having fun. They have a lot of energy.  After a commercial flight over 5 hours, I always want a nap.


I wouldn’t want to be seen, let alone photographed, with my “flying face“


----------



## elvisfan4life

A bottle of Red said:


> How were they not freezing with no coats outside?! Wow


Thermal underwear


----------



## gelbergirl

White Orchid said:


> I adore Rossies, but man her feet look painful here.



i predict feet and hip problems in a few years


----------



## DoggieBags

gelbergirl said:


> i predict feet and hip problems in a few years


Totally agree! But in the Royalty Fashion Thread it seems like most of the senior royal ladies favor these high stiletto heels. I don’t know how they can bear to stand in those heels for hours on end. Queen Camilla is one of the few who wear a lower, blockier heel which totally makes sense for a lady of her age.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## lallybelle

They were just being sports fans. Giving a bit of a razzing over the world cup result a few days ago, that's why the USA chants, they also chanted "it's called soccer!" LOL, it's all good, nothing personal.


----------



## youngster

lallybelle said:


> They were just being sports fans. Giving a bit of a razzing over the world cup result a few days ago, that's why the USA chants, they also chanted "it's called soccer!" LOL, it's all good, nothing personal.



They were wise to choose Boston over Philadelphia.  Philadelphians would boo their own granny and do it loudly and carry on and on.  Well, Ok, maybe not their granny but anybody _but_ their granny.


----------



## lallybelle

youngster said:


> They were wise to choose Boston over Philadelphia.  Philadelphians would boo their own granny and do it loudly and carry on and on.  Well, Ok, maybe not their granny but anybody _but_ their granny.



YES! Philly is another infamous Sports town.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> Really?  Please say it isn't so. How discourteous.
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prince William And Princess Kate Sat Courtside At A Boston Celtics Game Last Night, And They Were Booed
> 
> 
> Prince William and Princess Kate’s Caribbean tour earlier this year went over about as well as a Black woman who isn’t a first-generation African immigrant existing in Lady Hussey’s presence–which is not well at all–so as we know, they decided to take a working trip to somewhere known to be FAR more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dlisted.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


POS source
Dlisted.com was started as The D-List on January 23, 2005 by *Michael K.* It soon changed its name when Kathy Griffin threatened to sue the three pennies out of it. (That’s not true.) Since then, Dlisted has been making the internet a trashier place. Michael K’s partner in foolery *Allison* joined Dlisted in 2013 and made it a better and more Canadian place. Since then, we’ve added a bunch of talented writers who appreciate foolery, and also have a podcast, because infecting eyes wasn’t good enough. We had to infect ears too.


----------



## sdkitty

charlottawill said:


> Consider the source. A celebrity gossip blog whose founder nicknamed Harry "Prince Hot Ginge", so you know whose side he's on.


thank you
we must always consider the source these days


----------



## sdkitty

DoggieBags said:


> Totally agree! But in the Royalty Fashion Thread it seems like most of the senior royal ladies favor these high stiletto heels. I don’t know how they can bear to stand in those heels for hours on end. Queen Camilla is one of the few who wear a lower, blockier heel which totally makes sense for a lady of her age.


Even the FLOTUS wears them and she is 71.....she must have had to wear them all her adult life.  No way you could start in your 60's


----------



## sdkitty

Apparently it's on!  I'm firmly team Will & Kate 








						It’s War! William and Kate’s Team Label Harry and Meghan ‘the Kardashians’
					

Royal relations have exploded into hot war, with Kate and William disparaging the Sussexes as money-grabbing reality show stars in an astonishing series of toxic briefings.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## duna

Cosmopolitan said:


> View attachment 5663387



Not a fan of this dress,  a rare miss!


----------



## sdkitty

duna said:


> Not a fan of this dress,  a rare miss!





duna said:


> Not a fan of this dress,  a rare miss!


I don't love it but her figure looks good


----------



## duna

sdkitty said:


> I don't love it but her figure looks good


Absolutely, she's got a great figure and she can wear just about anything. This dress fits her fine but I don't like the pattern and the collar.


----------



## youngster

I actually really like the dress!  It's a bit different than what she usually wears and she has such a fantastic figure.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Love the houndstooth. Great choice for fall/winter and a little different.


----------



## MiniMabel

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the houndstooth. Great choice for fall/winter and a little different.



I must say that I like the larger hoop earrings on Catherine, I think they really suit her. 

The dress is very formal but is well cut and fits her perfectly.  Perhaps it's because she has recently been wearing some bold colours that this dress looks a little sober?  Still very stylish and classic.

Love the Mulberry bag, too.

She's got such a lovely smile.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love the dress!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

The royal reporters are tweeting that the dress is by Emilia Wickstead and the earrings are by Lenique Louis.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I mean, if you’re British and go to Boston, you have to expect some vocal pushback.


----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## Chanbal




----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, if you’re British and go to Boston, you have to expect some vocal pushback.


my mother was Irish and wasn't a fan of the Brits.  but she was born in Ireland.  I don't know if many Irish-Americans feel that way
And as much as mom wasn't a fan of Brits in general, I don't recall her having much negative to say about the RF


----------



## annamoon

White Orchid said:


> I adore Rossies, but man her feet look painful here.


There was a report a few years back that said she has bunions like her sister, it doesn’t seem to stop her wearing high pumps, she looks great and hope she is not in to much foot pain.


----------



## A1aGypsy

sdkitty said:


> my mother was Irish and wasn't a fan of the Brits.  but she was born in Ireland.  I don't know if many Irish-Americans feel that way
> And as much as mom wasn't a fan of Brits in general, I don't recall her having much negative to say about the RF



It’s not just the Irish connection. The history of the Boston massacre and the Tea Party is a strong component of Boston’s identity.  Plus, they are proudly vocal.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Cosmopolitan said:


> Love the houndstooth. Great choice for fall/winter and a little different.



Beautiful dress, beautiful person.
Speaking of her fit figure, it is worth noting the belt is not as tight as it could be.  Swoon


----------



## WingNut

duna said:


> Not a fan of this dress,  a rare miss!


Agreed. While she "can" wear just about anything, this is just a no from me style-wise.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cosmopolitan




----------



## airkay

youngster said:


> I actually really like the dress!  It's a bit different than what she usually wears and she has such a fantastic figure.


I'm in higher ed. This dress fits in beautifully in a university setting. She could be mistaken for a board member or donor.


----------



## elvisfan4life

airkay said:


> I'm in higher ed. This dress fits in beautifully in a university setting. She could be mistaken for a board member or donor.


I love the dress too houndstooth is perfect for business I have a few dresses and suits in it and it always makes me feel more confident


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Kate really draws crowds!  I'd go see her if I had the opportunity. It would be fun!


----------



## Cinderlala

I also love the dress!  I used to have one very similar but without the collar and belt.  It was such a flattering dress---it's one of the pieces I really miss in my wardrobe.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love that dress. I would absolutely wear it (but probably not look as good haha).


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

She looks amazing.  I love that the dress was rented. The color is fantastic on her and Diana's choker is just gorgeous.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Debbini

Chloe302225 said:


>



She looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Blyen

I love that the dress was rented,and I really like the style and cut,but I'm not really a fan of the colour,nor of her hairstyle for the night.
Sadly it's a miss for me.


----------



## sdkitty

Blyen said:


> I love that the dress was rented,and I really like the style and cut,but I'm not really a fan of the colour,nor of her hairstyle for the night.
> Sadly it's a miss for me.


I don't care for that shade of green either...the jewelry is gorgeous and of course her figure is flawless....why would she rent a dress?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Laila619

Dress and shoes are fab! I’m not loving Diana’s choker though.


----------



## Blyen

sdkitty said:


> I don't care for that shade of green either...the jewelry is gorgeous and of course her figure is flawless....why would she rent a dress?


For the sustainability theme of the night. She wore something she already owned last year,and this year's guests were invited to do the same.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Blyen said:


> For the sustainability theme of the night. She wore something she already owned last year,and this year's guests were invited to do the same.


cool....I'm doing my part by purchasing all my handbags preloved these days


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Kiradris

The style of the dress is absolutely perfect for her, but I'm not a fan of the choker and overall styling of it.  It's coming across as a little dated and incongruous.  The dress on its own with simple earrings would have been stunning.


----------



## Vintage Leather

why is she wearing green-screen green? Are they planning a filter thing?


----------



## Mrs.Z

I hate this color green too but Princess Diana’s choker gives me chills! Love seeing Kate wear her pieces!!


----------



## Gal4Dior

The color of green reminds me of "greenscreen green" and I'm not sure it's flattering on anyone. LOL! 

Also, not sure if the choker is the right pairing with this dress.

A rare miss for me.


----------



## Laila619

Kiradris said:


> The style of the dress is absolutely perfect for her, but I'm not a fan of the choker and overall styling of it.  It's coming across as a little dated and incongruous.  The dress on its own with simple earrings would have been stunning.


Yeah, the choker is beautiful (and sentimental), but somehow it doesn’t work, right? Still, Catherine always looks stunning. Her perfect figure is really making me rethink my choice of deep dish pan pizza for dinner tonight.


----------



## youngster

Laila619 said:


> Dress and shoes are fab! I’m not loving Diana’s choker though.



That's OK, I will love it enough for the both of us!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## WingNut

Chloe302225 said:


>



Wowza.... She looks absolutely amazing. Love the contrast of style between what she wore during the day (the houndstooth dress was lovely on her, I just don't like high necklines with a collar) and this knockout.

ETA: This kind of strange-chemical-in-a-beaker green is tough to wear.


----------



## A bottle of Red

I'm amazed that they never seem to lack for small talk or being gracious in all types of circumstances ; she needs to give lessons


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Some photos are better than others at showing how the green really brings out the red or auburn in her hair.  Green in general is a really good color for her.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## marietouchet

Kiradris said:


> The style of the dress is absolutely perfect for her, but I'm not a fan of the choker and overall styling of it.  It's coming across as a little dated and incongruous.  The dress on its own with simple earrings would have been stunning.


BUT the choker is a HUGE statement - I am a royal
Diana used to wear THAT necklace


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> That's OK, I will love it enough for the both of us!


Me too.  It isn't a color that is popular in the US and can be difficult to wear, but she has dark hair and the right skin tone, so it looks great on her.  Love the dress and the choker, though I have to admit that I loved it when Diana wore it across her forehead.


----------



## gracekelly

marietouchet said:


> BUT the choker is a HUGE statement - I am a royal
> Diana used to wear THAT necklace


Yes to both points.  It sends a big message.


----------



## Goodfrtune

She looks amazing! A certain someone in CA should take note, this is how you wear green!


----------



## Kiradris

Laila619 said:


> Yeah, the choker is beautiful (and sentimental), but somehow it doesn’t work, right? Still, Catherine always looks stunning. Her perfect figure is really making me rethink my choice of deep dish pan pizza for dinner tonight.


Yes, for me, it's both the style of choker clashing with the dress, and the color as well (two competing shades of green that don't really compliment each other).  Don't get me wrong, it's a stunning piece of jewelry, I just think it looks off with the more modern looking column dress.

I also hear you on the other point, I finished a chocolate dipped cookie just now - definitely no column dresses in my future!


----------



## marietouchet

gracekelly said:


> Yes to both points.  It sends a big message.


The outfit reminds me - when QEII trotted out the Greville emeralds for a state dinner - I am THE Queen was the message 
Can’t remember date - queen was flexing her muscles during megxit
The necklace clearly sends the message that the Wales also own the memory of Diana


----------



## Katel




----------



## Cinderlala

She looks STUNNING!  The emeralds are to die for!


----------



## bag-mania

Not everyone could wear that shade of green and make it look good. Kate does.


----------



## Chanbal

Katel said:


> View attachment 5663661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663660


Would you kindly send this to Netf*x?


----------



## Chanbal

Chloe302225 said:


>



I came here to look for good pictures of the green dress, but the 'velvet king' (nickname given by someone else) looks fantastic too.


----------



## kcf68

youngster said:


> Some photos are better than others at showing how the green really brings out the red or auburn in her hair.  Green in general is a really good color for her.


Yes, when I first saw, I was Oh no,  but in other pictures  it looks great!


----------



## charlottawill

Laila619 said:


> Yeah, the choker is beautiful (and sentimental), but somehow it doesn’t work, right? Still, Catherine always looks stunning. Her perfect figure is really making me rethink my choice of deep dish pan pizza for dinner tonight.


I could starve myself and never look like that so I will be enjoying my pizza and wine tonight.


----------



## charlottawill

bag-mania said:


> Not everyone could wear that shade of green and make it look good. Kate does.


I'm getting a Kermit vibe, but overall she looks good.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> I don't care for that shade of green either...the jewelry is gorgeous and of course her figure is flawless....why would she rent a dress?



My guess is that it's genius PR move because the theme of the evening is sustainability.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> I could starve myself and never look like that so I will be enjoying my pizza and wine tonight.



Yeah, even at my thinnest at age 16 I was just not built like that  But also, I'll always choose pizza over being skinny.


----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



Don't love the color but she's rocking that dress, as usual.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




Googled the dress, it does come in nicer colours AND it's a cheap dress for such a big event...only 350 pounds!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kiradris said:


> I also hear you on the other point, I finished a chocolate dipped cookie just now - definitely no column dresses in my future!



We're having a cookie platter out all advent...I try to restrict my intake to Sundays


----------



## bag-mania

charlottawill said:


> I'm getting a Kermit vibe, but overall she looks good.


If Kermit was elegant and a little bit hot, sure.


----------



## gracekelly

Katel said:


> View attachment 5663661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663660


Sleek and appropriate versus a toad dress and  pajamas.


----------



## charlottawill

QueenofWrapDress said:


> We're having a cookie platter out all advent...I try to restrict my intake to Sundays


I hear you. For years I was in a cookie exchange with friends and it was a highlight of the season for me. I was a baking lunatic for two weeks before Christmas. The problem was, I'd be eating cookies throughout January and by Groundhog Day I couldn't zip my pants


----------



## gracekelly

I think this green dress should shut down any thought that Catherine might be pregnant lol!


----------



## Chanbal

gracekelly said:


> I think this green dress should *shut down any thought that Catherine might be pregnant* lol!


Too bad, I had hope.


----------



## Chanbal




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> I hear you. For years I was in a cookie exchange with friends and it was a highlight of the season for me. I was a baking lunatic for two weeks before Christmas. The problem was, I'd be eating cookies throughout January and by Groundhog Day I couldn't zip my pants



You're my kind of person  This year my stash is somehow already diminished.


----------



## Annawakes

I too am amazed how they always seem to have something to say.  I read somewhere the Queen had a way of putting people at ease since they were always nervous to meet her.

There has to be tips and tricks to making small talk that is also interesting, insightful, and relevant to the specific cause they are there to highlight.

Now that I’m thinking about it, they probably have briefs prepared for each place they visit (whether working at home in the UK and especially for overseas trips).  They probably do quite a bit of studying and thinking of insightful questions beforehand.

I couldn’t do their job.  They do work hard!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Annawakes said:


> I too am amazed how they always seem to have something to say.  I read somewhere the Queen had a way of putting people at ease since they were always nervous to meet her.



One of my favourite stories of her is when this doctor and author who has worked in war zones to help was there to meet her (can't remember the details). He welled up while talking about his experiences, and The Queen opened a box, quietly handed him a dog biscuit and started feeding the dogs. After several minutes where nobody spoke and he had had time to collect himself she said something along the lines of "So much better than talking, right?"

Yeah, I would probably die of exhaustion doing their job. I'm a huge introvert, I take days to recover from events  where I am forced to interact with tons of people for hours.


----------



## lallybelle

I hate green...lol. At least Catherine still looks fab. Diana's choker steals the show.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lallybelle said:


> I hate green...lol. At least Catherine still looks fab. Diana's choker steals the show.



I don't, but THAT green needs some getting used to. But I love seeing her experiment and venture out and do fun things.


----------



## charlottawill

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't, but THAT green needs some getting used to. But I love seeing her experiment and venture out and do fun things.


She wore a beautiful shade of green on the Caribbean trip - the ballgown with the tulle ruffled top. But I agree about trying new looks.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks sophisticated and fun! I like that’s it’s outside her comfort zone.


----------



## charlottawill

Annawakes said:


> There has to be tips and tricks to making small talk that is also interesting, insightful, and relevant to the specific cause they are there to highlight.


Ask about them and their life, don't make it about yours. Ahem.


----------



## purseinsanity

The two dresses today fit her beautifully, but weren't my favorite looks.  I understand the whole sustainability thing, but I'm so OCD it bugs me that the emeralds aren't the exact shade of green of the dress.  The astro turf/carpet they're standing on in some pics however, matches perfectly.    The green dress just looks somehow plain to me.


----------



## charlottawill

purseinsanity said:


> The two dresses today fit her beautifully, but weren't my favorite looks.  I understand the whole sustainability thing, but I'm so OCD it bugs me that the emeralds aren't the exact shade of green of the dress.  The astro turf/carpet they're standing on in some pics however, matches perfectly.    The green dress just looks somehow plain to me.


I'd like to see the other colors it came in. I would have gone for a contrast with the necklace. I'm pretty OCD too and it bothers me that the dress nearly matches the carpet. I wonder if she was aware of that when she picked it?


----------



## redney

Love the dress, love the color! It fits with the evening. The choker is off, but agree it sends a message of ROYALTY. 

The only thing I dislike is her heavy eye makeup. The dark shadow seems high on her lids.


----------



## Chanbal




----------



## charlottawill

purseinsanity said:


> The two dresses today fit her beautifully, but weren't my favorite looks.  I understand the whole sustainability thing, but I'm so OCD it bugs me that the emeralds aren't the exact shade of green of the dress.  The astro turf/carpet they're standing on in some pics however, matches perfectly.    The green dress just looks somehow plain to me.


I get what you're saying about the necklace and the dress, but in this photo they do appear to match. It's tricky.


----------



## charlottawill

Chanbal said:


>


----------



## Luvbolide

Katel said:


> View attachment 5663661
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663660


I must have a pretty big mean streak, but I always love these side-by-side pix!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Meg’s Hermes blanket is soaked with tears.


----------



## sgj99

I like to mix up jewelry colors to compliment and not match.  I think the Kent amethyst would look stunning with green.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Catherine looks beautiful and on point.
The dress screams “I am fit, healthy and happy”.  The emeralds roar “old money” wealthy and happy.   I like the way Queen Mary wore them - with a couple of diamond chokers, too.  I also prefer the larger earrings.  Yes, it’s a busy look, also a Queen look. 








						Queen Mary’s Art Deco Emerald Choker
					

August 31st will mark the 20th Anniversary of the death of Diana, Princess of Wales, one of the most iconic women of the last century. In honour of her death anniversary, we are featuring 20 of her…




					royalwatcherblog.com
				








ETA: Looking forward to Catherine’s Christmas looks. Maybe the children, too?


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't, but THAT green needs some getting used to. But I love seeing her experiment and venture out and do fun things.


at this point she can do no wrong IMO....perfect wife for the future king


----------



## CarryOn2020

This shows how the color is so similar to the carpet.  Rather than blend in, she manages to stand out beautifully


----------



## Chanbal

lanasyogamama said:


> Meg’s Hermes blanket is soaked with tears.


----------



## Chanbal

CarryOn2020 said:


> Catherine looks beautiful and on point.
> The dress screams “I am fit, healthy and happy”.  The emeralds roar “old money” wealthy and happy.   I like the way Queen Mary wore them - with a couple of diamond chokers, too.  I also prefer the larger earrings.  Yes, it’s a busy look, also a Queen look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen Mary’s Art Deco Emerald Choker
> 
> 
> August 31st will mark the 20th Anniversary of the death of Diana, Princess of Wales, one of the most iconic women of the last century. In honour of her death anniversary, we are featuring 20 of her…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royalwatcherblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663767
> 
> 
> ETA: Looking forward to Catherine’s Christmas looks. Maybe the children, too?


Can you imagine how proud her mother must be?


----------



## charlottawill




----------



## charlottawill

"When the stakes are this high..."


----------



## charlottawill

Like I said, a power move. Well done, PoW.


----------



## rose60610

gracekelly said:


> Sleek and appropriate versus a toad dress and  pajamas.



Nailed it!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## chowlover2

youngster said:


> They were wise to choose Boston over Philadelphia.  Philadelphians would boo their own granny and do it loudly and carry on and on.  Well, Ok, maybe not their granny but anybody _but_ their granny.


No, in Philly we boo our granny too-LOL!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> I'd like to see the other colors it came in. I would have gone for a contrast with the necklace. I'm pretty OCD too and it bothers me that the dress nearly matches the carpet. I wonder if she was aware of that when she picked it?



Cream (would make a beautiful wedding dress) and navy (sold out) is what I found.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


>




Probably because William doesn't call him accusing his wife of leaking Kate's cosmetic appointments to the press.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> "When the stakes are this high..."




English is not my first language, but did they mean deploy?


----------



## DoggieBags

they packed an amazing amount of appearances in the 3 days.

The 5 winners of the earth shot awards


----------



## Pessie

DoggieBags said:


> they packed an amazing amount of appearances in the 3 days.
> 
> The 5 winners of the earth shot awards
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663869


These developments are what should be front and centre, not those self obsessed, petty minded idiots in montecito.   Thanks for posting the winners here.  Shame on Meghan for trying to overshadow Earthshot.  She’s despicable.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


>



Yeah, it’s a no from me.  She looks great but this shade of green does not suit her. And the eye makeup is terrible IMO.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Perfect article

https://www.express.co.uk/comment/e...netflix-trailer-prince-william-kate-middletonNetflix trailer a vulgar attempt to steal Will and Kate's limelight


----------



## elvisfan4life

White Orchid said:


> Yeah, it’s a no from me.  She looks great but this shade of green does not suit her. And the eye makeup is terrible IMO.


I think her make up is perfect -she is stunning - I’m not keen on this shade of green either but it clearly means something important to this event as there was so much of it on display and she looks amazing in anything —her figure is to die for

Royals are advised to stick to rules on what they wear at public events what they say do eat etc - bright colours are encouraged in clothing to ensure they stand out - designers are chosen to promote their business or beliefs  - outfits are chosen for a reason- they don’t have a lot of leeway to dress how they might actually want to - they are on duty all the time - unless of course it’s the American duchess who hasn’t a clue about how royals are meant to behave ignores the advice of anyone who tries to explain it to her because she knows better how things should be and can’t follow any rules because she is a poc which seems to mean rules don’t apply at all unless she has made them


----------



## duna

Chloe302225 said:


>



Please tell me they're not holding hands like the 2 grifters....


----------



## White Orchid

This is what I’m talking about


----------



## Sophisticatted

duna said:


> Please tell me they're not holding hands like the 2 grifters....



They’ve been shown holding hands behind the scenes until they get into the public space before.  In a video of this entrance, it looks like they *almost *held and and then moved their hands away.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Also, while the choker is definitely worth a mention, the fact that the earrings are “new” is also a worthy topic because we can be fairly certain TW was never gifted anything so nice!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

duna said:


> Please tell me they're not holding hands like the 2 grifters....



They sometimes do hold hands on the way to/from an event. They are entering the building or the stage area here, not all but making out on stage. But also, without seeing video footage Kate could just have reached out to quickly squeeze Williams hand, too.


----------



## scarlet555

The way these two hold hands is different than how the TW is holding Hazzbeens hands in a crossing and interlocking all fingers for mind control!!!


----------



## Debbini

QueenofWrapDress said:


> English is not my first language, but did they mean deploy?


Yes. Nice catch.


----------



## jenayb

charlottawill said:


> "When the stakes are this high..."





Why does her face look so different in these photos? It isn’t just the makeup.. I can’t put my finger on it.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Here are plenty of photos to choose:






						William And Kate Pictures and Photos - Getty Images
					

View and license William And Kate pictures & news photos from Getty Images.



					www.gettyimages.com


----------



## csshopper

jenayb said:


> Why does her face look so different in these photos? It isn’t just the makeup.. I can’t put my finger on it.


I think it’s the contrast of her hair framing her face on one side, versus exposed ear on the other. There’s no balance and with this photo angle her ear looks unusually big to me.


----------



## MiniMabel

I think that the plainness of the dress was perfectly complimented by the sparkling shoes and stunning jewels. 

Also, I know that many are not keen on the shade of green but Catherine can certainly wear it! 

I think her make-up is perfect, too, she's in the limelight and simpler makeup would disappear under all the camera flashes so it needs to be a bit bolder.  I think a little bit of olde-worlde silver screen goddess!

Wow, she and William are certainly doing us Brits proud!


----------



## youngster

I've read that bright neon colors will be huge in 2023 so she's right on with that trend.  I just can't get over that emerald choker though       .


----------



## jenayb

csshopper said:


> I think it’s the contrast of her hair framing her face on one side, versus exposed ear on the other. There’s no balance and with this photo angle her ear looks unusually big to me.



Hmm! Yes I agree with your observation re: her ear now that I look. For some reason her entire face looks fuller to me. Who knows. She’s a beauty either way.


----------



## Sharont2305

I wonder when she'll decide to ditch the dye and go grey. I'm not saying she should or shouldn't, that's personal preference of course, but I'm intrigued as to how she would do it.


----------



## gracekelly

White Orchid said:


> This is what I’m talking about
> 
> View attachment 5663883


Even though I am a big fan of forest green, i prefer her in the brighter green of the rented gown. I think it is younger looking and more modern.

if you want to hear a real diatribe , the latest video fro River is a must.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> I wonder when she'll decide to ditch the dye and go grey. I'm not saying she should or shouldn't, that's personal preference of course, but I'm intrigued as to how she would do it.



She's only 40, so probably not for the next 20 years.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> She's only 40, so probably not for the next 20 years.


I went grey in my 20s but covered it up till I was 52. Best thing I've done is ditching the dye. 
Here she is after George was born, she was 31.


----------



## CarryOn2020

gracekelly said:


> Even though I am a big fan of forest green, i prefer her in the brighter green of the rented gown. I think it is younger looking and more modern.
> 
> if you want to hear a real diatribe , the latest video fro River is a must.



*Regal*


----------



## prettyprincess

jenayb said:


> Why does her face look so different in these photos? It isn’t just the makeup.. I can’t put my finger on it.


Maybe Botox in the forehead and  eyebrow area? When you get the right amount of botox in the ends of the eyebrows it creates a nice lift. 
Or maybe it’s just the makeup. Idk.


----------



## PurseUOut

She needs to stick to what she feels comfortable wearing because it shows in her disposition whether or not she feels confident in her appearance. Kate is boring and boring is her brand and boring works for her. I say this as a boring person myself-style wise. She does not have the personality to pull off a lot of these bolder looks especially the neon green skin tight dress. It looks like the dress is wearing her and not the other way around.

This is about as 'daring' as she needs to go - 10/10 looks for her and you can tell she actually _feels_ beautiful.


----------



## Debbini

PurseUOut said:


> She needs to stick to what she feels comfortable wearing because it shows in her disposition whether or not she feels confident in her appearance. Kate is boring and boring is her brand and boring works for her. I say this as a boring person myself-style wise. She does not have the personality to pull off a lot of these bolder looks especially the neon green skin tight dress. It looks like the dress is wearing her and not the other way around.
> 
> This is about as 'daring' as she needs to go - 10/10 looks for her and you can tell she actually _feels_ beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5664189
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664193


Disagree. She looks absolutely stunning in that green dress from last night and definitely not boring!


----------



## prettyprincess

PurseUOut said:


> She needs to stick to what she feels comfortable wearing because it shows in her disposition whether or not she feels confident in her appearance. Kate is boring and boring is her brand and boring works for her. I say this as a boring person myself-style wise. She does not have the personality to pull off a lot of these bolder looks especially the neon green skin tight dress. It looks like the dress is wearing her and not the other way around.
> 
> This is about as 'daring' as she needs to go - 10/10 looks for her and you can tell she actually _feels_ beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5664189
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664193


I disagree as well. It’s nice to see her dressing more youthful and edgy for a change! She looks beautiful and younger.
I wouldn’t consider Solace London gowns bold, in fact it’s pretty simple, just a bright color.


----------



## LittleStar88

PurseUOut said:


> She needs to stick to what she feels comfortable wearing because it shows in her disposition whether or not she feels confident in her appearance. Kate is boring and boring is her brand and boring works for her. I say this as a boring person myself-style wise. She does not have the personality to pull off a lot of these bolder looks especially the neon green skin tight dress. It looks like the dress is wearing her and not the other way around.
> 
> This is about as 'daring' as she needs to go - 10/10 looks for her and you can tell she actually _feels_ beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5664189
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664193



Respectfully 100% disagree. The bright green dress was youthful, bold, and fresh. I like that she took a chance at such a high-profile event. Probably not something for every day or even most appearances. But here it paid off.

The color is very polarizing opinion wise but it worked for her. It was very exciting!

ETA: Catherine is not boring. She presents appropriately for her role as future Queen Consort. As most people would expect.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Laila619

I think she might have gotten a fresh dye job and her hair color came out a bit too dark for her. I think she looks best in a medium brown.Maybe that plus the heavier/different eye make-up is throwing things off a bit. She is still a goddess regardless. Could only dream of looking like her.


----------



## prettyprincess

LittleStar88 said:


> Respectfully 100% disagree. The bright green dress was youthful, bold, and fresh. I like that she took a chance at such a high-profile event. Probably not something for every day or even most appearances. But here it paid off.
> 
> The color is very polarizing opinion wise but it worked for her. It was very exciting!
> 
> ETA: *Catherine is not boring. She presents appropriately for her role as future Queen Consort.* As most people would expect.


I know she’s future Queen, but some of her past looks _are_ a bit boring. 
She’s still relatively young, she should zhuzh it up more often.


----------



## elvisfan4life

William needs to read this 









						In defence of Lady Susan Hussey
					

Lady Susan Hussey resigned from the Royal household yesterday after 60 years of loyal service to King and Country. Lady Susan, who is 83, has survived world crises, royal scandals and machinations and the death of her friend Queen Elizabeth, to whom she was a beloved companion and longest...




					www.spectator.co.uk


----------



## LittleStar88

prettyprincess said:


> I know she’s future Queen, but some of her past looks _are_ a bit boring.
> She’s still relatively young, she should zhuzh it up more often.



Yeah, I would like to see her do that, too. Maybe this was the "gateway dress" to seeing more daring looks. 

That said, her photos will be looked at forever and she is probably aiming for a certain timelessness - not look dated. I see some of what Diana wore and, while some of it was the trend at the time, I see those looks now and cringe a little (like so much from the 80's).

Queen Maxima is a good example - she takes some fashion risks for someone in her position. Many of them she can pull off but sometimes the looks are a big fail. And those photos will be out there forever.

Also, Catherine seems like the type that isn't looking to draw attention to herself and thereby overshadowing the cause or event she is trying to draw attention to. It's not about her, it's about others. So I see why Catherine plays it safe most of the time.


----------



## sdkitty

PurseUOut said:


> She needs to stick to what she feels comfortable wearing because it shows in her disposition whether or not she feels confident in her appearance. Kate is boring and boring is her brand and boring works for her. I say this as a boring person myself-style wise. She does not have the personality to pull off a lot of these bolder looks especially the neon green skin tight dress. It looks like the dress is wearing her and not the other way around.
> 
> This is about as 'daring' as she needs to go - 10/10 looks for her and you can tell she actually _feels_ beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 5664189
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664193


she's not Lady Gaga but I don't think she's boring


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> she's not Lady Gaga but I don't think she's boring


Haha, Imagine Kate in a meat dress.


----------



## A1aGypsy

She’s totally boring but it seems that is what they want from her. It’s a shame - Diana seemed to have more fun with fashion. But I guess the BRF has a much narrower lane now.


----------



## sdkitty

LittleStar88 said:


> Respectfully 100% disagree. The bright green dress was youthful, bold, and fresh. I like that she took a chance at such a high-profile event. Probably not something for every day or even most appearances. But here it paid off.
> 
> The color is very polarizing opinion wise but it worked for her. It was very exciting!
> 
> ETA: Catherine is not boring. She presents appropriately for her role as future Queen Consort. As most people would expect.


exactly...she is appropriate all of the time.  her clothes fit perfectly.  She shows off her figure to an extent (without exposing bare flesh).  If some people think that's boring, so be it I guess.


----------



## gracekelly

Debbini said:


> Disagree. She looks absolutely stunning in that green dress from last night and definitely not boring!


Plus I don't think the dress overwhelmed or was "wearing her."  She is tall enough and certainly slim enough that it was not the case.  I think one reason she sticks to the very slim styles is exactly for that reason.  She is so slim that anything with a full skirt or large sleeves would be too much for her frame and she would be lost inside the dress.


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> Plus I don't think the dress overwhelmed or was "wearing her."  She is tall enough and certainly slim enough that it was not the case.  I think one reason she sticks to the very slim styles is exactly for that reason.  She is so slim that anything with a full skirt or large sleeves would be too much for her frame and she would be lost inside the dress.


IDK if she has some sort of stylist.  I'm sure she has someone for alterations.  (I suspect that rented dress was alterted to fit her).  Whether she's selecting her own clothes or has help, it's working great IMO


----------



## Debbini

A1aGypsy said:


> She’s totally boring but it seems that is what they want from her. It’s a shame - Diana seemed to have more fun with fashion. But I guess the BRF has a much narrower lane now.


I don't get boring from her at all. Classic, classy....yes...but not boring.


----------



## Debbini

gracekelly said:


> Plus I don't think the dress overwhelmed or was "wearing her."  She is tall enough and certainly slim enough that it was not the case.  I think one reason she sticks to the very slim styles is exactly for that reason.  She is so slim that anything with a full skirt or large sleeves would be too much for her frame and she would be lost inside the dress.


I don't the dress overwhelmed her either. It fit perfectly and looked great on her.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Debbini said:


> I don't get boring from her at all. Classic, classy....yes...but not boring.



Definitely classic. But classic is boring. That’s why it’s classic. No edge, no trends and no unexpected choices. As a result, it ages well.


----------



## Debbini

A1aGypsy said:


> Definitely classic. But classic is boring. That’s why it’s classic. No edge, no trends and no unexpected choices. As a result, it ages well.


I'm boring then too. Lol


----------



## redney

Fashion bloggers Tom + Lorenzo wrote about Kate's "boring-ness" a while ago. I can't find the piece now but it said since she will be in the public eye for the rest of her life, she tends to stick to a classic style (coat dresses, midi-length dresses, etc.) that fit her impeccably which will maintain her same 'image' through the years. So nothing too young or trendy that will look outdated or silly once she's Queen. Makes sense to me.


----------



## A bottle of Red

gracekelly said:


> Even though I am a big fan of forest green, i prefer her in the brighter green of the rented gown. I think it is younger looking and more modern.
> 
> if you want to hear a real diatribe , the latest video fro River is a must.



Don't love the color but the velvet looks so lustrous on the jacket


----------



## youngster

I love Kate's classy, classic style. She isn't a fashion model or actress.  She isn't dressing for attention (hello meat dress).  She isn't going to be embarrassed by any of her photos in 20 years.   I agree with @gracekelly that anything with big sleeves or voluminous skirts would be overwhelming on her frame.  Anything showing too much skin would also say "celebrity", not royalty, and would distract from whatever event she was attending.

I am curious though as to what trendy, edgy choices people would like to see her try?  Any bloggers have specific suggestions?


----------



## A bottle of Red

elvisfan4life said:


> William needs to read this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In defence of Lady Susan Hussey
> 
> 
> Lady Susan Hussey resigned from the Royal household yesterday after 60 years of loyal service to King and Country. Lady Susan, who is 83, has survived world crises, royal scandals and machinations and the death of her friend Queen Elizabeth, to whom she was a beloved companion and longest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.spectator.co.uk


I think lots of us are guilty of asking where a person is from and not in a racist way but genuine curiosity. I'm not very well traveled so if I hear a different accent , I am curious to learn about where the person came from what their home country is like etc.
Some people are ok with this; I know my grandmother loved to discuss her family origins. Other people don't, like my husband's grandmother who was not ok with discussing her family history.
I once had to interview a classmate's grandmother about her family history and she was very pleased that someone took an interest.
I'm not sure when it's ok to ask and when not.


----------



## CarryOn2020

ETA:  where does she hide the recording equipment?  I don’t see any bulges


----------



## CarryOn2020

The future king and Mr.GoldenBalls, my my


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m not a blogger but I would love to see her try something unexpected and edgy. Like a tuxedo dress with heels and a smoky eye. Show off the legs a bit. Maybe to a movie premiere. Obviously not to the coronation.

@bottleofRed I think it is always tricky to imply that someone is from somewhere else based entirely on their physical appearance. I think the additional complicating factor here was that she rejected the answer given to her a couple times and laughed.


----------



## PurseUOut

Yes, the dress "wore" her not because of the tightness - the color was too overwhelming for her to pull off. Not to mention, she has a long torso and not-so-defined waist and that elastic band looking material on her waist along with that neon color is drawing attention to that proportion, making her look boxy and less defined. She has nice broad defined clavicles/neck/shoulders and the choker cut her short and drew the attention away from one of her best bodily assets. The dress camouflaged all of her best features and accentuated what some would consider our less favorable areas (we all have them) - the opposite of what clothes should do. Off the shoulder long sleeve skin-tight dresses are difficult to pull off if your frame is smaller and more narrow. If this dress was the same color but a-line, it would look completely different and suit her frame better.

Here is a similar silhouette of dress as far as fit but she completely nails it. DARK uniform colors throughout the torse/waist as to give the illusion of hips. Off the shoulder/short sleeve combo which shows off her toned arms. No necklace/minimal accessories. She is WEARING this dress and looks elegant and confident.


----------



## Debbini

PurseUOut said:


> Yes, the dress "wore" her not because of the tightness - the color was too overwhelming for her to pull off. Not to mention, she has a long torso and not-so-defined waist and that elastic band looking material on her waist along with that neon color is drawing attention to that proportion, making her look boxy and less defined. She has nice broad defined clavicles/neck/shoulders and the choker cut her short and drew the attention away from one of her best bodily assets. The dress camouflaged all of her best features and accentuated what some would consider our less favorable areas (we all have them) - the opposite of what clothes should do. Off the shoulder long sleeve skin-tight dresses are difficult to pull off if your frame is smaller and more narrow. If this dress was the same color but a-line, it would look completely different and suit her frame better.
> 
> Here is a similar silhouette of dress as far as fit but she completely nails it. DARK uniform colors throughout the torse/waist as to give the illusion of hips. Off the shoulder/short sleeve combo which shows off her toned arms. No necklace/minimal accessories. She is WEARING this dress and looks elegant and confident.
> View attachment 5664367


Still have to disagree with you. We see two different things obviously, because I see Her wearing the hell out of that dress, not the other way around.


----------



## prettyprincess

youngster said:


> I love Kate's classy, classic style. She isn't a fashion model or actress.  She isn't dressing for attention (hello meat dress).  She isn't going to be embarrassed by any of her photos in 20 years.   I agree with @gracekelly that anything with big sleeves or voluminous skirts would be overwhelming on her frame.  Anything showing too much skin would also say "celebrity", not royalty, and would distract from whatever event she was attending.
> 
> I am curious though as to what trendy, edgy choices people would like to see her try?  Any bloggers have specific suggestions?


Not a blogger here, but maybe some sexier dresses, less pastels, less pussy bow blouses, show a hint more skin. Less matronly. Maybe some Versace or Alexandre Vauthier, maybe some sexy D&G dresses. 
Shes only 40, she can afford to take some fashions risks. Sure it might not “age well” 20 years from now, but who cares, you’re only young once. We already know she can do the classic style, switch it up a bit.


----------



## Chanbal

CarryOn2020 said:


> The future king and Mr.GoldenBalls, my my



Will's face says it all.


----------



## Chanbal

A nice article on Kate's outfits in Boston, all gorgeous imo. 









						All of Kate Middleton’s best outfits from her Boston tour with Prince William
					

The Princess of Wales pulled out all the sartorial stops, showing out in a series of designer styles ranging from sharp suits to patterned dresses.




					pagesix.com


----------



## A bottle of Red

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m not a blogger but I would love to see her try something unexpected and edgy. Like a tuxedo dress with heels and a smoky eye. Show off the legs a bit. Maybe to a movie premiere. Obviously not to the coronation.
> 
> @bottleofRed I think it is always tricky to imply that someone is from somewhere else based entirely on their physical appearance. I think the additional complicating factor here was that she rejected the answer given to her a couple times and laughed.


No that's definitely not good.


----------



## gracekelly

prettyprincess said:


> Not a blogger here, but maybe some sexier dresses, less pastels, less pussy bow blouses, show a hint more skin. Less matronly. Maybe some Versace or Alexandre Vauthier, maybe some sexy D&G dresses.
> Shes only 40, she can afford to take some fashions risks. Sure it might not “age well” 20 years from now, but who cares, you’re only young once. We already know she can do the classic style, switch it up a bit.


That would all be fine if she was a wealthy aristo or married to a very wealthy man. The fact is the she is The Princess of Wales and will be Queen one day. Her entire life is documented. She has managed to find the balance and always  looks as elegant.


----------



## Laila619

PurseUOut said:


> Yes, the dress "wore" her not because of the tightness - the color was too overwhelming for her to pull off. Not to mention, she has a long torso and not-so-defined waist and that elastic band looking material on her waist along with that neon color is drawing attention to that proportion, making her look boxy and less defined. She has nice broad defined clavicles/neck/shoulders and the choker cut her short and drew the attention away from one of her best bodily assets. The dress camouflaged all of her best features and accentuated what some would consider our less favorable areas (we all have them) - the opposite of what clothes should do. Off the shoulder long sleeve skin-tight dresses are difficult to pull off if your frame is smaller and more narrow. If this dress was the same color but a-line, it would look completely different and suit her frame better.


A not-so-defined waist? I have to chuckle at that because she has the teeniest, most nipped in waist I’ve ever seen on any adult woman!


----------



## elvisfan4life

A bottle of Red said:


> I think lots of us are guilty of asking where a person is from and not in a racist way but genuine curiosity. I'm not very well traveled so if I hear a different accent , I am curious to learn about where the person came from what their home country is like etc.
> Some people are ok with this; I know my grandmother loved to discuss her family origins. Other people don't, like my husband's grandmother who was not ok with discussing her family history.
> I once had to interview a classmate's grandmother about her family history and she was very pleased that someone took an interest.
> I'm not sure when it's ok to ask and when not.


It’s ok to ask when it’s your job at an extremely official event where all attendees are briefed extensively on what and what not to do


----------



## elvisfan4life

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m not a blogger but I would love to see her try something unexpected and edgy. Like a tuxedo dress with heels and a smoky eye. Show off the legs a bit. Maybe to a movie premiere. Obviously not to the coronation.
> 
> @bottleofRed I think it is always tricky to imply that someone is from somewhere else based entirely on their physical appearance. I think the additional complicating factor here was that she rejected the answer given to her a couple times and laughed.


Laughed as she knew her plan was playing out exactly as she planned it like she planned her fake outfit fake name ? The woman who refused to help a victim of female violence because she was biracial and privileged


----------



## elvisfan4life

prettyprincess said:


> Not a blogger here, but maybe some sexier dresses, less pastels, less pussy bow blouses, show a hint more skin. Less matronly. Maybe some Versace or Alexandre Vauthier, maybe some sexy D&G dresses.
> Shes only 40, she can afford to take some fashions risks. Sure it might not “age well” 20 years from now, but who cares, you’re only young once. We already know she can do the classic style, switch it up a bit.


Sexy and skin is not royal - she isn’t a celeb


----------



## prettyprincess

elvisfan4life said:


> Sexy and skin is not royal - she isn’t a celeb


It can be if it’s tastefully done. For example, Queen Letizia has had some really sexy looks. I’ve seen her in leather dresses, asymmetric cut out dresses, bold prints, and she still looks like royalty. Kate prematurely ages herself in some of her choices.


----------



## prettyprincess

She looks sexy, modern, and youthful without looking vulgar.
Kate has that killer bod and would look incredible in any of these looks.




View attachment 5664536




















View attachment 5664543


----------



## prettyprincess

I meant to do thumbnails, sorry for the giant images!


----------



## Sharont2305

prettyprincess said:


> Not a blogger here, but maybe some sexier dresses, less pastels, less pussy bow blouses, show a hint more skin. Less matronly. Maybe some Versace or Alexandre Vauthier, maybe some sexy D&G dresses.
> Shes only 40, she can afford to take some fashions risks. Sure it might not “age well” 20 years from now, but who cares, you’re only young once. We already know she can do the classic style, switch it up a bit.


She's the Princess of Wales, not a celebrity or model. She dresses perfectly and appropriately for her job.


----------



## KEG66

gracekelly said:


> That would all be fine if she was a wealthy aristo or married to a very wealthy man. The fact is the she is The Princess of Wales and will be Queen one day. Her entire life is documented. She has managed to find the balance and always  looks as elegant.


Absolutely, she is not a celebrity even if she has celebrity moments.


----------



## White Orchid

prettyprincess said:


> She looks sexy, modern, and youthful without looking vulgar.
> Kate has that killer bod and would look incredible in any of these looks.
> 
> View attachment 5664535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664548


Love her style and figure.  Well, except for that leather skirt and burst of orange.  Thanks for the eye-candy!


----------



## CarryOn2020

*Kate the Great is doing just fine.  *












One more, lest we forget:


----------



## White Orchid

PurseUOut said:


> Yes, the dress "wore" her not because of the tightness - the color was too overwhelming for her to pull off. Not to mention, she has a long torso and not-so-defined waist and that elastic band looking material on her waist along with that neon color is drawing attention to that proportion, making her look boxy and less defined. She has nice broad defined clavicles/neck/shoulders and the choker cut her short and drew the attention away from one of her best bodily assets. The dress camouflaged all of her best features and accentuated what some would consider our less favorable areas (we all have them) - the opposite of what clothes should do. Off the shoulder long sleeve skin-tight dresses are difficult to pull off if your frame is smaller and more narrow. If this dress was the same color but a-line, it would look completely different and suit her frame better.
> 
> Here is a similar silhouette of dress as far as fit but she completely nails it. DARK uniform colors throughout the torse/waist as to give the illusion of hips. Off the shoulder/short sleeve combo which shows off her toned arms. No necklace/minimal accessories. She is WEARING this dress and looks elegant and confident.
> View attachment 5664367


I would’ve loved a bracelet with this one, though.


----------



## duna

Sharont2305 said:


> I went grey in my 20s but covered it up till I was 52. Best thing I've done is ditching the dye.
> Here she is after George was born, she was 31.
> 
> View attachment 5664097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664098


Grey hair is also genetic: my youngest daughter and my youngest son both started going grey very early, in their 20's. My DD, who is now 41, is much greyer than me and has been dying her hair for ages. Both my parents went grey very late, so I took after them, luckily!


----------



## duna

prettyprincess said:


> Not a blogger here, but maybe some sexier dresses, less pastels, less pussy bow blouses, show a hint more skin. Less matronly. Maybe some Versace or Alexandre Vauthier, maybe some sexy D&G dresses.
> Shes only 40, she can afford to take some fashions risks. Sure it might not “age well” 20 years from now, but who cares, you’re only young once. We already know she can do the classic style, switch it up a bit.


She can't wear what she likes because she's a senior member of the Royal Family. She can't wear "sexy" dresses or take fashion risks.


----------



## duna

elvisfan4life said:


> Sexy and skin is not royal - she isn’t a celeb


This!


----------



## duna

Some of Leti's recent outfits are not appropriate for a queen.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> She's the Princess of Wales, not a celebrity or model. She dresses perfectly and appropriately for her job.



I have no grievances with Kate's style after she upped her shoe game years ago, but to be fair Letizia is the current Queen of Spain.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


> She's the Princess of Wales, not a celebrity or model. She dresses perfectly and appropriately for her job.


Exactly other European royals dress more in tune with European style Kate is perfection for the British royal family I don’t follow or have any interest in any others


----------



## A1aGypsy

elvisfan4life said:


> Laughed as she knew her plan was playing out exactly as she planned it like she planned her fake outfit fake name ? The woman who refused to help a victim of female violence because she was biracial and privileged


Lady H laughed


----------



## Debbini

prettyprincess said:


> It can be if it’s tastefully done. For example, Queen Letizia has had some really sexy looks. I’ve seen her in leather dresses, asymmetric cut out dresses, bold prints, and she still looks like royalty. Kate prematurely ages herself in some of her choices.


I think the PoW wears what she likes and wants to. Queen Letizia does the same. Maybe because they are two different women who like two different things.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Debbini said:


> I think the PoW wears what she likes and wants to. Queen Letizia does the same. Maybe because they are two different women who like two different things.



Also, this is basically her work wardrobe (obviously true for Letizia as well). I wear different things to work than in private. We don't see her lounging around on her couch.

I think she can't win...for every person applauding fashion forward choices there will be others who find it inappropriate, so why not stick with what has worked for her for years. She rarely has a true miss (hello ugly Christmas sweater!  ) but has had several extraordinary hits with her formula.


----------



## prettyprincess

Debbini said:


> I think the PoW wears what she likes and wants to. Queen Letizia does the same. Maybe because they are two different women who like two different things.


For sure. I was just trying to show some examples of how Letizia managed to dress sexier/youthful and still look royal. To each their own, of course.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Is the same person still dressing Kate? I didn't like any of her Boston clothes and I just felt something was off with all her looks, like perhaps a new stylist or something had an influence. I can't put my finger on what, but her choices just didn't look like the styles I'm used to seeing her in, and her hair was done very differently, too. It's the first time I haven't liked any outfit of hers over several days. She still looked elegant and classy, but the sets and dresses were 'off' to me -- perhaps the houndstooth dress was the best since it went so well with the Harvard atmosphere. That bright green dress on the green carpet -- just too much.


----------



## DoggieBags

Not sure if this has been posted already.








						Prince William Plots Fightback Over Harry and Meghan’s ‘Utterly Explosive’ Netflix Documentary
					

Royal sources viciously trash Harry and Meghan as “ugly, malicious, and pathetic” before the release of the Netflix documentary, which may also pit Kate against Meghan directly.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Jayne1

jenayb said:


> Why does her face look so different in these photos? It isn’t just the makeup.. I can’t put my finger on it.


I think it’s the shape of the eyebrows. Not her usual shape. I wonder if she had a different make up artist with her on this trip.


----------



## Jayne1

Sharont2305 said:


> I went grey in my 20s but covered it up till I was 52. Best thing I've done is ditching the dye.
> Here she is after George was born, she was 31.
> 
> View attachment 5664097
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664098


More tired looking. Not just the grey, but I think she uses some Botox and fillers now too. 

By the way, I didn’t realize she had grey in her hair until you just pointed it out!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Jayne1 said:


> I think it’s the shape of the eyebrows. Not her usual shape. I wonder if she had a different make up artist with her on this trip.


Wasn’t everything supposed to be vegan, even the makeup? 



QueenofWrapDress said:


> Also, this is basically her work wardrobe (obviously true for Letizia as well). I wear different things to work than in private. We don't see her lounging around on her couch.
> 
> I think she can't win...for every person applauding fashion forward choices there will be others who find it inappropriate, so why not stick with what has worked for her for years. She rarely has a true miss (hello ugly Christmas sweater!  ) but has had several extraordinary hits with her formula.


Imo_ Sexy_ is in the eye of the beholder while _trashy_ is something we all know when we see it. The RHOwherever TV shows prove that. All of the young Queens of the world have a modern flair to their style, especially the thin ones.  Rainia, Leti and Kate are very thin.  Almost everything looks good on them.  The Royal Dress thead proves it.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> She looks sexy, modern, and youthful without looking vulgar.
> Kate has that killer bod and would look incredible in any of these looks.
> 
> View attachment 5664535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664548


Is this Letizia of Spain? IMO, she's having too much fun with tax payers money. Or is it her own?  Because she can spend her own money however she wants.

I think Kate, who cannot help but look spectacular, shows amazing restraint by looking fabulous but not showing off too much, not being a fashionista and not wearing unique or high fashion.


----------



## lanasyogamama

elvisfan4life said:


> It’s ok to ask when it’s your job at an extremely official event where all attendees are briefed extensively on what and what not to do


If she hadn’t she would have accused Lady SH of ignoring her and showing no interest in her as a person. 


prettyprincess said:


> I meant to do thumbnails, sorry for the giant images!


I loved them! Wow what a figure and style!!


----------



## prettyprincess

Jayne1 said:


> Is this Letizia of Spain? IMO, she's having too much fun with tax payers money. Or is it her own?  Because she can spend her own money however she wants.
> 
> I think Kate, who cannot help but look spectacular, shows amazing restraint by looking fabulous but not showing off too much, not being a fashionista and not wearing unique or high fashion.


Kate wears very expensive brands though. Alessandra Rich, Alexander Mcqueen, Jenny Packham (to name a few) are all high fashion brands and are very expensive.


----------



## prettyprincess

lanasyogamama said:


> If she hadn’t she would have accused Lady SH of ignoring her and showing no interest in her as a person.
> 
> I loved them! Wow what a figure and style!!


I know! I went down a Letizia rabbit hole last night and her looks are fabulous!


----------



## DoggieBags

prettyprincess said:


> Kate wears very expensive brands though. Alessandra Rich, Alexander Mcqueen, Jenny Packham (to name a few) are all high fashion brands and are very expensive.


Not sure how accurate this article is but Kate does wear a few affordable brands like Zara.








						Kate Middleton's Favourite Brands & The Designer Labels She Loves
					

A list of Kate Middleton's favourite brands & designers (based on the frequency of wear—these are the labels she wears most!)




					katemiddletonstyle.org


----------



## gracekelly

Jayne1 said:


> Is this Letizia of Spain? IMO, she's having too much fun with tax payers money. Or is it her own?  Because she can spend her own money however she wants.
> 
> I think Kate, who cannot help but look spectacular, shows amazing restraint by looking fabulous but not showing off too much, not being a fashionista and not wearing unique or high fashion.


The other thing I have noticed is that the PofW isn't shy about throwing admiring glances in his wife's direction.  Part of this is that she presents an image and wears things that he likes and how they look on her.  The look on his face in the pictures of some of their grand events shows that he thinks she is plenty sexy!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Jayne1

gracekelly said:


> The other thing I have noticed is that the PofW isn't shy about throwing admiring glances in his wife's direction.  Part of this is that she presents an image and wears things that he likes and how they look on her.  The look on his face in the pictures of some of their grand events shows that he thinks she is plenty sexy!


I noticed that too.  Sometimes, it's just an admiring glance, like he's happy she's there with him.


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> Kate wears very expensive brands though. Alessandra Rich, Alexander Mcqueen, Jenny Packham (to name a few) are all high fashion brands and are very expensive.


Yes, but her looks are alwasy restrained. 

It's the 'look how much fashion fun I'm having with the taxpayers money' she seems to avoid.  In my eyes, anyway!


----------



## CarryOn2020

The important point to know about Leti is Spain has serious issues with its monarchy and their cost, mostly due to the previous king. That is one reason she does wear expensive jewelry.  Sure, the BRF has its share of issues, but Kate’s spending is not one of them imo

Yes, they are a most delightful couple.


----------



## elvisfan4life

CarryOn2020 said:


> The important point to know about Leti is Spain has serious issues with its monarchy and their cost, mostly due to the previous king. That is one reason she does wear expensive jewelry.  Sure, the BRF has its share of issues, but Kate’s spending is not one of them imo
> 
> Yes, they are a most delightful couple.



I assume that was when she returned to her seat after her speech she was clearly nervous and spoke a little too fast -she isn’t a big fan of public speaking and  that looked like him giving her a reassuring back rub to say well done darling - very sweet not really that he couldn’t keep his hands off her imo


----------



## CarryOn2020

elvisfan4life said:


> I assume that was when she returned to her seat after her speech she was clearly nervous and spoke a little too fast -she isn’t a big fan of public speaking and  that looked like him giving her a reassuring back rub to say well done darling - very sweet not really that he couldn’t keep his hands off her imo


Is this the speech?  If so, the Princess of Wales is amazing.  To me, she seemed calm, well prepared, and so very kind.


----------



## gracekelly

Jayne1 said:


> I noticed that too.  Sometimes, it's just an admiring glance, like *he's happy she's there with him.*


The picture of them touching hands right before going on stage at earthshot said exactly that.  They are truly a team.


----------



## prettyprincess

Jayne1 said:


> Yes, but her looks are alwasy restrained.
> 
> It's the 'look how much fashion fun I'm having with the taxpayers money' she seems to avoid.  In my eyes, anyway!


It may look “restrained,” but most of her designer clothes are just as, if not more, expensive than Letizias. The gold Jenny Packham is a $6k gown. Her Alessandra Rich outfits are minimum $1k each, not including shoes and accessories. Her Alexander Mcqueen suit sets are upwards of $4k each. 
She’s a Princess and should dress like one, but the reality is her clothes are extremely expensive, even the clothes that appear restrained.


----------



## csshopper

CarryOn2020 said:


> The future king and Mr.GoldenBalls, my my



They don’t have to hold hands, their side glances and eye catch moments say it ALL. He’s telegraphing a desire to swoop her up and out of there ASAP. In the meantime they will decorously attend to business. 

i think they are dynamite.


----------



## rose60610

If Kate evere looks "dowdy", she's at least always appropriate. In her world, dealing with fashion criticism is one less thing she needs to deal with. It isn't her role to push the envelope when it comes to taking fashion risks. Her figure alone could make anything look extravagant.


----------



## Katel

LittleStar88 said:


> He could be doing truly important things and making a difference in the world, but instead we get this nonsense? This is what he fled the BRF to do? This is more embarrassing than the window juggling.
> 
> A village has lost their idiot. Someone please come collect him.



Truly disturbing - for Christmas? It’s like a cry for help.







prettyprincess said:


> For sure. I was just trying to show some examples of how Letizia managed to dress sexier/youthful and still look royal. To each their own, of course.



Cultures have individual definitions of what’s hot/sexy and classy, and perhaps Spain’s cultural ideals differ from Britain’s. 

Both women look wonderful, imo.


----------



## Chanbal

Have fun!


----------



## Jayne1

prettyprincess said:


> It may look “restrained,” but most of her designer clothes are just as, if not more, expensive than Letizias. The gold Jenny Packham is a $6k gown. Her Alessandra Rich outfits are minimum $1k each, not including shoes and accessories. Her Alexander Mcqueen suit sets are upwards of $4k each.
> She’s a Princess and should dress like one, but the reality is her clothes are extremely expensive, even the clothes that appear restrained.


Wow, that really is expensive.


----------



## DoggieBags

prettyprincess said:


> It may look “restrained,” but most of her designer clothes are just as, if not more, expensive than Letizias. The gold Jenny Packham is a $6k gown. Her Alessandra Rich outfits are minimum $1k each, not including shoes and accessories. Her Alexander Mcqueen suit sets are upwards of $4k each.
> She’s a Princess and should dress like one, but the reality is her clothes are extremely expensive, even the clothes that appear restrained.


Which is probably one of the reasons Kate sticks to pretty conservative attire. She pulls stuff out from 10 or more years ago and rewears them so her cost per wear is probably pretty good. She even re uses all her formal evening gowns. She couldn’t re use really trendy items years later. Of course she’s also able to shop her own closet because she never seems to gain an ounce. I wish I could still get into my clothes from 15 years ago


----------



## elvisfan4life

rose60610 said:


> If Kate evere looks "dowdy", she's at least always appropriate. In her world, dealing with fashion criticism is one less thing she needs to deal with. It isn't her role to push the envelope when it comes to taking fashion risks. Her figure alone could make anything look extravagant.


I agree if she went for garish fashion trends the clothes would wear her not the other way round - she is perfect for us Brits as she is and she is our future Queen so as long as we are happy she is doing well - we had a brief taste of an alternative updated monarchy for a couple of years and dont want any of that again


----------



## elvisfan4life

DoggieBags said:


> Which is probably one of the reasons Kate sticks to pretty conservative attire. She pulls stuff out from 10 or more years ago and rewears them so her cost per wear is probably pretty good. She even re uses all her formal evening gowns. She couldn’t re use really trendy items years later. Of course she’s also able to shop her own closet because she never seems to gain an ounce. I wish I could still get into my clothes from 15 years ago


Her sister and mother have the same amazing figures -they all eat healthily exercise and enjoy life - they are always smiling and laughing together - William felt more at home at their house than in any castle when he started dating Kate -maybe not spending 24/7 consumed by evil jealousy and plotting revenge is also part of the trick for why she is so all round perfect - I love her - and mum to 3 wonderful beautiful happy normal children too - that family are a mirror image of her own happy childhood and William looks so proud of that on every family picture - now that is a positive new royal family for the future - less formal posed sad looking children


----------



## Luvbolide

prettyprincess said:


> She looks sexy, modern, and youthful without looking vulgar.
> Kate has that killer bod and would look incredible in any of these looks.
> 
> View attachment 5664535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664548


Interesting to see her wear so many sleeveless dresses.  She has a killer figure and looks great in them all, as would Catherine.  But I thought I read that one of the “rules” for the women in the BRF is nothing sleeveless.  In any event, having seen Catherine in so many different outfits, I suspect that her personal style is to wear more classic clothes, with the exception of formal dinners and functions.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

DoggieBags said:


> Which is probably one of the reasons Kate sticks to pretty conservative attire. She pulls stuff out from 10 or more years ago and rewears them so her cost per wear is probably pretty good. She even re uses all her formal evening gowns. She couldn’t re use really trendy items years later. Of course she’s also able to shop her own closet because she never seems to gain an ounce. I wish I could still get into my clothes from 15 years ago



Right...I don't know many women who can fit into their engagement blouse 11 years and three kids later.


----------



## serene

sdkitty said:


> Catherine really knows what flatters her.  Talk about a woman who has come into her own.  She is perfect.


She has stylist who picks clothes for her  not sure how much she affects the direction though


----------



## lazeny

duna said:


> Grey hair is also genetic: my youngest daughter and my youngest son both started going grey very early, in their 20's. My DD, who is now 41, is much greyer than me and has been dying her hair for ages. Both my parents went grey very late, so I took after them, luckily!


I started having wisp of gray in my late 20's. Now I'm absolutely completely gray in my late 30's. I also have two active velcro toddlers, whom grayed me
more lol!


----------



## regnews

Luvbolide said:


> Interesting to see her wear so many sleeveless dresses.  She has a killer figure and looks great in them all, as would Catherine.  But I thought I read that one of the “rules” for the women in the BRF is nothing sleeveless.  In any event, having seen Catherine in so many different outfits, I suspect that her personal style is to wear more classic clothes, with the exception of formal dinners and functions.


LOL One lives in Spain with really nice weather almost all year round. Other lives in Britain with bad weather almost all year round.


----------



## duna

lazeny said:


> I started having wisp of gray in my late 20's. Now I'm absolutely completely gray in my late 30's. I also have two active velcro toddlers, whom grayed me
> more lol!


LOL, I know what you mean! My DD has a 5 yearold and a 3 yearold who are pretty demanding so she's probably grayed more since she's had them!


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## youngster

Gorgeous pics of their trip to Boston!
Thanks for posting @Sharont2305


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## A bottle of Red

Chloe302225 said:


>



No jet lag?! Tell me your secrets please


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

The harrassment Kate went through was unprecedented. Ghoul is probably secretly jealous the British public was never that interested in her.


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


>



After reading this, I am reminded that Meghan gave Catherine knives as a gift.  Was there a message hidden in there somewhere?  Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Chanbal

Prince and Princess of Wales share photos from their time in the US
					

Captioned: 'Thank you, Boston', the images showed Kate posing with a cute Labrador during her trip to Harvard University , as well as Prince William meeting President Joe *****.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>



The look of love - no staging no fakery no lies -thank god this is the future of our monarchy can’t come soon enough for me then the other /gruesome twosome will be banished and we will never have to hear their whinging again


----------



## elvisfan4life

A wee laugh from Private Eye


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Chloe302225 said:


>



Another stunning dress by the looks of it. And one of my favourite tiaras.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Oops, I was late to the party. I much prefer the Lotus Flower to the Lover's Knot.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Oops, I was late to the party. I much prefer the Lotus Flower to the Lover's Knot.


Me too, I think that had she not worn the Halo at her wedding, this would have been a lovely choice.


----------



## mikimoto007

Sharont2305 said:


> Me too, I think that had she not worn the Halo at her wedding, this would have been a lovely choice.


Me too, I prefer the Lotus. It’s strange she hasn’t worn her wedding tiara sinc, especially as she had earrings made to go with it.


----------



## Sharont2305

This is the dress


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


>



When you FIL and step MIL love you, this is what happens.  The jewelry vaults are opened wide and you can pick whatever you want (pretty much) to wear.  I think she wanted a less showy tiara to go with a sparkly gown.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## elvisfan4life

Sharont2305 said:


>



Class style elegance


----------



## youngster

Really gorgeous, elegant dress and I love the color.


----------



## Cinderlala

Ohmygoodness, I forgot tonight's engagement---I love tiara moments!!  She looks fabulous, as always!



Chloe302225 said:


>



The children are absolutely adorable!  I hope they all had a wonderful night together as a family.


----------



## gracekelly

Cinderlala said:


> Ohmygoodness, I forgot tonight's engagement---I love tiara moments!!  She looks fabulous, as always!
> 
> 
> The children are absolutely adorable!  I hope they all had a wonderful night together as a family.


Little Louis is quite the looker.  Future heartbreaker.


----------



## gracekelly

Sharont2305 said:


>



Is anyone going to call this dress dowdy?  Old?  Too conservative? lololol!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


> Me too, I think that had she not worn the Halo at her wedding, this would have been a lovely choice.



I'm really partial to the Strathmore Rose tiara, wouldn't it have looked stunning with the veil and all.




(It can be worn "normal" on the head, it was just that bandeaus were all the rage when The Queen Mother was young)

Speaking of bandeaus, I'd love to see the three Cartier bracelets that can be worn as a bandeau style tiara on Kate, not for a state occasion (too simple) but for a glitzy red carped occasion with sleek hair. OMG.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Here it is:







The then Duke of York gave it to his new wife, it actually consists of five bracelets: two diamond, one diamond/sapphire, one diamond/ruby and one diamond/emerald.

That's a bridal headpiece I'd totally go for (obviously not flashy enough for a royal wedding).


----------



## youngster

Isn't that photo of them with the 3 children from a year or so ago?  A movie premiere or show they attended?  I don't think it is a recent one from their children's school fundraiser.


----------



## Sharont2305

youngster said:


> Isn't that photo of them with the 3 children from a year or so ago?  A movie premiere or show they attended?  I don't think it is a recent one from their children's school fundraiser.


Yes, last year, I'm sure.


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> Isn't that photo of them with the 3 children from a year or so ago?  A movie premiere or show they attended?  I don't think it is a recent one from their children's school fundraiser.


You know I thought I recognized Louis in that jacket from last year and I couldn't find that picture yesterday.


----------



## Cinderlala

gracekelly said:


> Little Louis is quite the looker.  Future heartbreaker.


He really is!  I see Catherine's dad in Louis.  George is very much a Spencer.  I think Charlotte is a combination of the Queen and the Middleton women.  They seem to be a great family unit which is really good for the children.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## lanasyogamama

gracekelly said:


> Is anyone going to call this dress dowdy?  Old?  Too conservative? lololol!


We’re like Goldilocks with the dresses around here! This dress is too trendy, this dress is too matronly!


----------



## Debbini

gracekelly said:


> Is anyone going to call this dress dowdy?  Old?  Too conservative? lololol!


Not I!!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

lanasyogamama said:


> We’re like Goldilocks with the dresses around here! This dress is too trendy, this dress is too matronly!



Poor Kate. I like the dress, it reminds me of one of my alltime favourites, the red sequined tea length dress she wore a while ago.


----------



## A1aGypsy

gracekelly said:


> Is anyone going to call this dress dowdy?  Old?  Too conservative? lololol!


Yes Ma’am, I will!!  *hand wave Lol.


----------



## gracekelly

A1aGypsy said:


> Yes Ma’am, I will!!  *hand wave Lol.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Good for them.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Debbini

Chloe302225 said:


>



She looks beautiful, as always! I love the red dress!!


----------



## mia55

Sharont2305 said:


>



It seems like he’s also thanking his stars than just being in love. Along with British public, Williams looks pretty relieved too that he ended up with Catherine, specially after seeing what happened to his younger brother.


----------



## DR2014

elvisfan4life said:


> A wee laugh from Private Eye
> 
> View attachment 5666077


Very funny


----------



## mikimoto007

I actually hate the beading on the Diplomatic reception dress....but red is a great colour on her and I love the shape of the dress. I just find the beading design weirdly old fashioned... 

I love how her hair and tiara are styled. It kind of has 70s vibes for me


----------



## StylishMD

Sharont2305 said:


>



Absolutely STUNNING photos, especially the first one
THIS is what ‘grown up’ love looks like. There is love, gratitude and mutual admiration all in one look (along with ‘I can’t wait to get you home‘ wink wink) 
And the dress looks even more beautiful in black & white


----------



## LittleStar88

Catherine continues to bring me to tears with her stunning perfection. Thank goodness the BRF has her!


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



that charlotte always looks so adorable


----------



## Mendocino

youngster said:


> Isn't that photo of them with the 3 children from a year or so ago?  A movie premiere or show they attended?  I don't think it is a recent one from their children's school fundraiser.


I think this was taken last year in December when they attended a pantomime.


----------



## Cinderlala

mia55 said:


> It seems like he’s also thanking his stars than just being in love. Along with British public, Williams looks pretty relieved too that he ended up with Catherine, specially after seeing what happened to his younger brother.


I think the first of these black & white photos will become an iconic image of them.  It is a stunning photo!


----------



## elvisfan4life

youngster said:


> Isn't that photo of them with the 3 children from a year or so ago?  A movie premiere or show they attended?  I don't think it is a recent one from their children's school fundraiser.


Yes I thought exactly the same


----------



## Sharont2305

StylishMD said:


> Absolutely STUNNING photos, especially the first one
> THIS is what ‘grown up’ love looks like. There is love, gratitude and mutual admiration all in one look (along with ‘I can’t wait to get you home‘ wink wink)
> And the dress looks even more beautiful in black & white


Proves that you don't have to cling on to your husband to 'show' that you're in love. You can be subtle and the world knows.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I wonder if a completely new (to Kate) tiara will come out for the coronation.


----------



## Sharont2305

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I wonder if a completely new (to Kate) tiara will come out for the coronation.


Ooh, yes, that would be fantastic.
I know that she's worn it a few times in front of Charles but I'd already thought that the Lover's Knot wouldn't be 'appropriate' at his coronation because of its heavy association with Diana.
I'm going for this one, worn by The Queen for our next Queen. Very suitable for a coronation. 
Let's start a go fund me for new plates for Montecito.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I love the story how Queen Mary presented The Queen with this in its two parts (the base can be taken off and worn as a bandeau) and it took years for everyone to figure out they belonged together. The top doesn't look as stunning without the base


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



nice to see her wearing the queen's earrings....I'm sure that sash is some sort of honor but I think it detracts from the gown


----------



## KEG66

sdkitty said:


> nice to see her wearing the queen's earrings....I'm sure that sash is some sort of honor but I think it detracts from the gown


I agree, fabulous though they are I think less is definitely more. Our Queen could carry off all the bling, she was THE QUEEN after all, but I think it’s a bit ageing on Catherine.


----------



## prettyprincess

Sharont2305 said:


> Proves that you don't have to cling on to your husband to 'show' that you're in love. You can be subtle and the world knows.


I’m not saying be Angelina and Billy Bob, but whats wrong with holding onto your husband and showing affection?


----------



## Sharont2305

prettyprincess said:


> I’m not saying be Angelina and Billy Bob, but whats wrong with holding onto your husband and showing affection?


It's fine when you're not working. At public events, they are working.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> I’m not saying be Angelina and Billy Bob, but whats wrong with holding onto your husband and showing affection?


I can be overdone....looks fake.  and when he tries to pull his hand away and she grabs it, that looks aggressive


----------



## csshopper

Depends on how you view it I guess, but I can think of several reasons.

 In their warped relationship where she desperately tries to be DianaII, and he slavishly embraces that because he needs his dead Mummy to merch , her clinging/clawing comes across as a Diana/Mummy trying to keep her man/child under control so he won’t runaway and get lost in the crowd at the mall. Or worse yet, tethered because she’s afraid she’ll lose her meal ticket and he’ll escape from her literal clutches.

Can’t think of another avowed “feminist” who clings like a barnacle to a man in all public appearances. When she does let go, it’s to push him aside to charge into a group to make herself the center of attention, which does not demonstrate much affection for him, let alone respect, which one would expect as part of a truly loving relationship.

All of photos of Haz looking miserable, and her mask slips showing anger when he hasn’t pleased her make the exaggerated displays of affection look phony, the old “trying too hard.”

edited to add: this should more appropriately be in the other thread, but the ? was asked here.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## prettyprincess

csshopper said:


> Depends on how you view it I guess, but I can think of several reasons.
> 
> In their warped relationship where she desperately tries to be DianaII, and he slavishly embraces that because he needs his dead Mummy to merch , her clinging/clawing comes across as a Diana/Mummy trying to keep her man/child under control so he won’t runaway and get lost in the crowd at the mall. Or worse yet, tethered because she’s afraid she’ll lose her meal ticket and he’ll escape from her literal clutches.
> 
> Can’t think of another avowed “feminist” who clings like a barnacle to a man in all public appearances. When she does let go, it’s to push him aside to charge into a group to make herself the center of attention, which does not demonstrate much affection for him, let alone respect, which one would expect as part of a truly loving relationship.
> 
> All of photos of Haz looking miserable, and her mask slips showing anger when he hasn’t pleased her make the exaggerated displays of affection look phony, the old “trying too hard.”
> 
> edited to add: this should more appropriately be in the other thread, but the ? was asked here.


I literally had to double check the title of the thread to make sure I commented in the Kate thread. 
I wasn’t talking about Meghan and yet somehow everything circles back to her lol.


----------



## Helventara

prettyprincess said:


> I literally had to double check the title of the thread to make sure I commented in the Kate thread.
> I wasn’t talking about Meghan and yet somehow everything circles back to her lol.


The answer follows the concealed direction of the question, allegedly   I also wonder why the question is asked here and not in the other thread(s).


----------



## prettyprincess

Helventara said:


> The answer follows the concealed direction of the question, allegedly   I also wonder why the question is asked here and not in the other thread(s).


My question wasn’t about Meghan. 
I genuinely think it’s odd that people have an issue with how much affection a wife shows her husband.


----------



## csshopper

prettyprincess said:


> I literally had to double check the title of the thread to make sure I commented in the Kate thread.
> I wasn’t talking about Meghan and yet somehow everything circles back to her lol.


Laughing at myself, and apologize for my misread. I never think about William and Catherine in the context of PDA and visiting various threads this morning I lost track where I was reading. 

Thank you for being gracious about it.


----------



## A1aGypsy

It’s an old school thing. My parents used to get very wound up if I showed affection to any of my boyfriends in public. Holding hands was akin to sweeping everything off the dining room table lol. 

And it is also a long standing unspoken policy of the BRF. So, it doesn’t surprise me that it is expected by the public.


----------



## Debbini

prettyprincess said:


> My question wasn’t about Meghan.
> I genuinely think it’s odd that people have an issue with how much affection a wife shows her husband.


They are working! Megan claws onto him! It's so unprofessional!


----------



## prettyprincess

A1aGypsy said:


> It’s an old school thing. My parents used to get very wound up if I showed affection to any of my boyfriends in public. Holding hands was akin to *sweeping everything off the dining room table* lol.
> 
> And it is also a long standing unspoken policy of the BRF. So, it doesn’t surprise me that it is expected by the public.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

prettyprincess said:


> I’m not saying be Angelina and Billy Bob, but whats wrong with holding onto your husband and showing affection?



Most of us can't bring our spouses to our work commitments and all but make out. But also, there's also nothing wrong with touching your baby bump but when you hang onto it for dear life every minute other people see you it becomes annoying.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


>




OMG I want to be surprised by a reindeer too


----------



## Swanky

How about we just discuss Will and Kate in this thread please


----------



## Hanton

prettyprincess said:


> My question wasn’t about Meghan.
> I genuinely think it’s odd that people have an issue with how much affection a wife shows her husband.


Generally, British people are known for being quite reserved and we don’t do PDAs overmuch.  The Queen and Prince Philip always maintained a professional demeanour towards each other in public, and Kate and William appear to be taking them as their role models.  Hope that is on topic!


----------



## prettyprincess

Hanton said:


> Generally, British people are known for being quite reserved and we don’t do PDAs overmuch.  The Queen and Prince Philip always maintained a professional demeanour towards each other in public, and Kate and William appear to be taking them as their role models.  Hope that is on topic!


I get that, but I like seeing the little displays of affection. Idk why, but I especially like seeing it with Charles and Camilla .


----------



## Hanton

prettyprincess said:


> I get that, but I like seeing the little displays of affection. Idk why, but I especially like seeing it with Charles and Camilla .


I expect Kate & William really want to keep their personal  feelings very private otherwise the press will feed off them.  We do get rather subtle signs when they gaze at each other, which seems much more genuine, as has been shown in some of the behind the scenes photos from the Earthshot prize.  I think they are still feeling their way, so to speak, on handholding, etc. in public   Keeping something in reserve!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I love that during public speaking events, when it's appropriate to mention his wife's name, William calls her Catherine rather than "my wife."  Using the term "my wife" has always implied ownership to me rather than respect.  Charles pretty much always uses the term, but I think that's mostly to remind people that Camilla is his wife now, regardless of the circumstances surrounding their union.

Oh, and I LOVED Catherine's red dress, especially the beading.  For me, it was the perfect holiday dress.


----------



## Hanton

Cavalier Girl said:


> I love that during public speaking events, when it's appropriate to mention his wife's name, William calls her Catherine rather than "my wife."  Using the term "my wife" has always implied ownership to me rather than respect.  Charles pretty much always uses the term, but I think that's mostly to remind people that Camilla is his wife now, regardless of the circumstances surrounding their union.
> 
> Oh, and I LOVED Catherine's red dress, especially the beading.  For me, it was the perfect holiday dress.


Yes, ‘Catherine‘ shows love, respect and equality.


----------



## CarryOn2020

prettyprincess said:


> My question wasn’t about Meghan.
> I genuinely think it’s odd that people have an issue with how much affection a wife shows her husband.


What would we say to a husband pawing his wife in public? 
Get a room?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## prettyprincess

CarryOn2020 said:


> What would we say to a husband pawing his wife in public?
> Get a room?


You consider holding hands pawing?? Yikes


----------



## sgj99

QueenofWrapDress said:


> OMG I want to be surprised by a reindeer too


Me too!


----------



## Cinderlala

Sharont2305 said:


> Ooh, yes, that would be fantastic.
> I know that she's worn it a few times in front of Charles but I'd already thought that the Lover's Knot wouldn't be 'appropriate' at his coronation because of its heavy association with Diana.
> I'm going for this one, worn by The Queen for our next Queen. Very suitable for a coronation.
> Let's start a go fund me for new plates for Montecito.
> View attachment 5666574


Ohmygoodness, YES!!  That is my favorite tiara & I've just been waiting for Kate to wear it!  It's a bit more bling than normal for her though so I'm not sure when she will choose it.


----------



## Cinderlala

prettyprincess said:


> *I’m not saying be Angelina and Billy Bob*, but whats wrong with holding onto your husband and showing affection?


  This literally made me laugh out loud---fabulous throwback reference! They were quite the trainwreck.

ETA: I wonder if we'll be able to watch Catherine's Christmas Carol show in the US.  (To bring it back to topic.)


----------



## Jktgal

Imagine a guy and gal working in your office and they are in a relationship or married. They show up holding hands to meeting. He takes questions and engage in discussion during the meeting all the while his left hand on her knee. She wraps her hands on his arms, waist, going to the lunchroom. They head to the press conference whispering to each other and locked at the waist. They have a baby and he joins her in the lactating room daily, sometimes helping her pump pump.

Events are work situations for so-called royals, those who engage in it I hear are called 'working royals'. No sure why professional demeanor shouldn't apply to them.


----------



## Jktgal

I searched this thread but couldn't find discussions of this place where Kate rented her greenscreen dress in the UK - Hurr. I think it's an interesting concept. Has anyone tried it and how did it go. The price is not that steep I think, given how much quality tailored stuff cost to purchase nowadays.


----------



## Cinderlala

Jktgal said:


> View attachment 5666882
> 
> 
> I searched this thread but couldn't find discussions of this place where Kate rented her greenscreen dress in the UK - Hurr. I think it's an interesting concept. Has anyone tried it and how did it go. The price is not that steep I think, given how much quality tailored stuff cost to purchase nowadays.


I believe there are at least a few places in the US where designer items can be rented, as well but I've not done it and can't quite remember the names right now.  I want to say one might be called Rent the Runway but I'm not sure.

I also noticed her green Mulberry bag worn in Boston can be rented from somewhere.  Not the actual bag she wore but the same style and brand.

Actually, there's probably a thread somewhere here on tPF about these sorts of businesses.


----------



## CarryOn2020

prettyprincess said:


> You consider holding hands pawing?? Yikes


Have you watched the videos?  She clutches, paws and pets his arm.  Yikes.


----------



## prettyprincess

CarryOn2020 said:


> Have you watched the videos?  She clutches, paws and pets his arm.  Yikes.


Honest to god, I find nothing wrong with it. I truly sincerely do not understand the big deal. I find it sweet that they’re affectionate, it’s not like they’re making out in public.


----------



## CarryOn2020

prettyprincess said:


> Honest to god, I find nothing wrong with it. I truly sincerely do not understand the big deal. I find it sweet that they’re affectionate, it’s not like they’re making out in public.


It is ok that you find ‘nothing wrong’.  I understand and accept that your opinion is different from mine. That is ok.  Your opinion is ok and so is mine. Cheers


----------



## Luvbolide

mikimoto007 said:


> I actually hate the beading on the Diplomatic reception dress....but red is a great colour on her and I love the shape of the dress. I just find the beading design weirdly old fashioned...
> 
> I love how her hair and tiara are styled. It kind of has 70s vibes for me


I agree - love her hair like that.  Reminds me of people “ratting” their hair back in the day.  Of course, Kate looks more beautiful and elegant than some of those folks with towering ratted hair.  Guess back-combed would have been a better way to describe it!

I also think that this hair-do with the tiara looks better than the photo of her wearing it on a prior occasion.


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I wonder if a completely new (to Kate) tiara will come out for the coronation.


Ooooohhhhh - what fun that would be!


----------



## Luvbolide

Sharont2305 said:


> Ooh, yes, that would be fantastic.
> I know that she's worn it a few times in front of Charles but I'd already thought that the Lover's Knot wouldn't be 'appropriate' at his coronation because of its heavy association with Diana.
> I'm going for this one, worn by The Queen for our next Queen. Very suitable for a coronation.
> Let's start a go fund me for new plates for Montecito.
> View attachment 5666574


This outfit and jewels look great with her hair!


----------



## charlottawill

A1aGypsy said:


> Yes Ma’am, I will!!  *hand wave Lol.


It's giving me a December mother of the bride vibe. It must be heavy with all the beading. Completely opposite of what she wore in Boston, but different occasions call for different looks.


----------



## Mendocino

Sharont2305 said:


> Ooh, yes, that would be fantastic.
> I know that she's worn it a few times in front of Charles but I'd already thought that the Lover's Knot wouldn't be 'appropriate' at his coronation because of its heavy association with Diana.
> I'm going for this one, worn by The Queen for our next Queen. Very suitable for a coronation.
> Let's start a go fund me for new plates for Montecito.
> View attachment 5666574


This tiara is beautiful and would look smashing on Catherine, Sophie or Anne.  Which leads me to the question of what jewelry pieces Anne has.  She has a very classic style and I hope she now has pieces that had deep meaning to both her and the Queen.

I also love the little horse-related brooch Lady Louise wore to Prince Phillip's funeral. I remember tearing up when I saw that.

I'm very happy that Louise and James  were born when the Queen and Phillip were in their later years.  They were able to spend lots of time together with Elizabeth and Phillip (especially after Phillip retired). I'm sure L & J brought their grandparents a lot of joy.


----------



## Mendocino

CarryOn2020 said:


>



I love these drawings.


----------



## sgj99

Sharont2305 said:


> Ooh, yes, that would be fantastic.
> I know that she's worn it a few times in front of Charles but I'd already thought that the Lover's Knot wouldn't be 'appropriate' at his coronation because of its heavy association with Diana.
> I'm going for this one, worn by The Queen for our next Queen. Very suitable for a coronation.
> Let's start a go fund me for new plates for Montecito.
> View attachment 5666574





Cinderlala said:


> Ohmygoodness, YES!!  That is my favorite tiara & I've just been waiting for Kate to wear it!  It's a bit more bling than normal for her though so I'm not sure when she will choose it.


I’ll be surprised if we see this tiara anytime soon since it was a favorite of QEII and will be always be  associated with her.  There are so many others to chose from.   But if we do see it than I think it will be on Camilla since Catherine isn’t going to upstage the new Queen.


----------



## sgj99

I love the red beaded gown the PoW wore.  I love the color and it’s perfect for the Holiday Season with the festive beading.


----------



## Cinderlala

sgj99 said:


> I’ll be surprised if we see this tiara anytime soon since it was a favorite of QEII and will be always be  associated with her.  There are so many others to chose from.   But if we do see it than I think it will be on Camilla since Catherine isn’t going to upstage the new Queen.


True.  But, Camilla is already known for a couple of massive tiaras so this one may be considered appropriate for the Princess of Wales, at some point.  (It could be that I'm just trying to will it into happening because I'm disproportionately fond of this tiara over the others typically worn by the PoW.)


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Cinderlala said:


> True.  But, Camilla is already known for a couple of massive tiaras so this one may be considered appropriate for the Princess of Wales, at some point.  (It could be that I'm just trying to will it into happening because I'm disproportionately fond of this tiara over the others typically worn by the PoW.)



That's my guess too. The GofBaI is...dainty. Not small or demure by any means, but The Queen had more substantial ones which Camilla wears exceptionally well. I can't imagine the Greville tiara on anyone else for example.


----------



## youngster

Mendocino said:


> I'm very happy that Louise and James were born when the Queen and Phillip were in their later years. They were able to spend lots of time together with Elizabeth and Phillip (especially after Phillip retired). I'm sure L & J brought their grandparents a lot of joy.



I hope to see more of the Wessex children in the years ahead.  Lady Louise seems like a lovely person.


----------



## Cinderlala

youngster said:


> I hope to see more of the Wessex children in the years ahead.  Lady Louise seems like a lovely person.


Yes, she does seem like a lovely girl and  I think James is adorable.  I'm glad the Cambridge/Wales kids have the Tindall children, too.  It's nice that the cousins (W&C, M&Z, etc) seem to be close and have fun together.


----------



## youngster

Cinderlala said:


> Yes, she does seem like a lovely girl and  I think James is adorable.  I'm glad the Cambridge/Wales kids have the Tindall children, too.  It's nice that the cousins (W&C, M&Z, etc) seem to be close and have fun together.



I love that Lady Louise worked a job at a gardening center last summer!   This probably belongs in the Edward/Sophie thread so to bring it back on topic, I hope that the Wessex kids get to spend a lot of time with George, Charlotte and Louis as they grow up.  Down the road, the age difference won't be as significant as it is now.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I could get used to a few more tiara events, are any planned for the near future? Also, when does the Christmas pudding get stirred?


----------



## youngster

I'm looking forward to seeing what Kate (and everyone else) wears to the Christmas Concert.  I know that's not a tiara event but there should be lots of pretty bling on display. That's tomorrow night?  Will she play the piano again, I wonder?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what Kate (and everyone else) wears to the Christmas Concert.  I know that's not a tiara event but there should be lots of pretty bling on display. That's tomorrow night?  Will she play the piano again, I wonder?



I thought it was next week? 

ETA: googled it, it's December 15th.


----------



## youngster

Thanks, I should have googled it myself!


----------



## Cinderlala

The concert should be lovely.  Last year's was beautiful.


----------



## youngster

It was really lovely and I enjoyed watching it.  Love that Kate played the piano, I didn't even know that she played.  I would have been so nervous.


----------



## pomeline

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought it was next week?
> 
> ETA: googled it, it's December 15th.


Oh dear, is that the same day when the rest of Netpoop MeMeMe & Hazbeen will be released? I'm glad KCIII & QC will be there


----------



## Mendocino

youngster said:


> I hope to see more of the Wessex children in the years ahead.  Lady Louise seems like a lovely person.


I agree. She did very well when she was interviewed for the tv tribute to Prince Phillip.


----------



## charlottawill

This is from 2020, but this red dress is stunning. And no, she is not cold. She just knows when she meets trash. Sound up.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Cinderlala

youngster said:


> It was really lovely and I enjoyed watching it.  Love that Kate played the piano, I didn't even know that she played.  I would have been so nervous.


I couldn't believe it when I saw her at the piano!  She's so accomplished.


----------



## Cinderlala

Does anyone know this year's Christmas plans for the family?  I always like to see the pictures of everyone walking to church.


----------



## csshopper

If you have access in your country to view the Earthshot Award video from the Gala a week ago in Boston, it is definitely worth seeking out. I’m in the US and viewed it on PBS.

It’s a visually stunning production with an uplifting message. The diversity among the nominees-prize winners demonstrates the global impact of Prince William’s initiative. Two of the 5 recipients are women, both from very challenging backgrounds who, instead of wallowing in pity and lamenting their lot in life, are making a measureable impact in their communities leading sustainable projects capable of an even wider impact as they are expanded and replicated. 

William’s Mum would be so proud of him.

The Princess of Wales’ grace, poise, and sincere delivery of her message was lovely to see. She more than held her own in an otherwise “celebrity“ group of presenters.  Watching her I thought she could a Queen now and the Commonwealth would in secure hands with her as William’s Consort.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> This is from 2020, but this red dress is stunning. And no, she is not cold. She just knows when she meets trash. Sound up.




Yesss, that one! One of my favourites. I also LOVED the green metallic dress on the Caribbean tour with the updo and emerald earrings.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

So does that mean we can't watch it until Christmas Eve? (I'm not usually watching anything on Christmas Eve OR Christmas day because I'm cooking and hosting...Boxing Day is the relaxed day where I prefer to not do anything and just eat chocolate, read and watch stuff)


----------



## Luvbolide

QueenofWrapDress said:


> So does that mean we can't watch it until Christmas Eve? (I'm not usually watching anything on Christmas Eve OR Christmas day because I'm cooking and hosting...Boxing Day is the relaxed day where I prefer to not do anything and just eat chocolate, read and watch stuff)


I hear you - so many have traditions on Christmas Eve, I would expect


----------



## charlottawill

QueenofWrapDress said:


> "just eat chocolate, read and watch stuff"


Sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what Kate (and everyone else) wears to the Christmas Concert.  I know that's not a tiara event but there should be lots of pretty bling on display. That's tomorrow night?  Will she play the piano again, I wonder?


Perhaps she will wear one of TQ's favorite pieces of jewelry  for Christmas?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Luvbolide said:


> I hear you - so many have traditions on Christmas Eve, I would expect



It's actually the main day in Germany (not sure why, like with Easter the holiday doesn't start before midnight mass?). Most people do the 24th with nuclear family, the 25th with extended family and the 26th (which is a bank holiday while the 24th is not...but most things close at noon) is the day to collapse on the couch and ignore the mess if you're lucky and another round of family if you're not. E.g. in my childhood when we still had two sets of grandparents the 25th was spent with one set and the 26th with the other.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

gracekelly said:


> Perhaps she will wear one of TQ's favorite pieces of jewelry  for Christmas?



Speaking of TQ's favourite pieces, I thought it spoke volumes when she let her wear the bracelet Philip gave her for their wedding. She wore it often throughout her whole marriage so not a nice piece collecting dust in the vault at all and so sentimental.


----------



## Sophisticatted

gracekelly said:


> Perhaps she will wear one of TQ's favorite pieces of jewelry  for Christmas?



I think it’s interesting that she paired the sparkly dress with more accessible red earrings, instead of diamond and ruby dazzlers from the vault.


----------



## gracekelly

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Speaking of TQ's favourite pieces, I thought it spoke volumes when she let her wear the bracelet Philip gave her for their wedding. She wore it often throughout her whole marriage so not a nice piece collecting dust in the vault at all and so sentimental.


A very personal piece of jewelry that spoke volumes about her regard for Catherine


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

gracekelly said:


> A very personal piece of jewelry that spoke volumes about her regard for Catherine



It is also stunningly beautiful.


----------



## purseinsanity

Chanbal said:


> Will's face says it all.


That look William is giving her certainly doesn't look like one of "appreciating that she fit the mold" and not marrying her for love.


----------



## purseinsanity

prettyprincess said:


> She looks sexy, modern, and youthful without looking vulgar.
> Kate has that killer bod and would look incredible in any of these looks.
> 
> View attachment 5664535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664539
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664540
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664541
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664542
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664543
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664544
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664546
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664548


I agree with what you're saying.  I don't think Kate is boring (I wasn't a huge fan of the green dress, but she wore it beautifully), but she could definitely wear what Queen Letizia is wearing and absolutely kill it.  I think she's younger than the Spanish Queen as well.


----------



## purseinsanity

gracekelly said:


> After reading this, I am reminded that Meghan gave Catherine knives as a gift.  Was there a message hidden in there somewhere?  Hmmmmm.....


I like the IG post except for the fact they refer to them as the "US Royals".  We do not have any royals.  You're giving them too much credit!


----------



## gracekelly

QueenofWrapDress said:


> It is also stunningly beautiful.


That should qualify as a personal piece of jewelry so perhaps TQ gave it to her to keep and hand down to Charlotte.


----------



## gracekelly

purseinsanity said:


> That look William is giving her certainly doesn't look like one of "appreciating that she fit the mold" and not marrying her for love.


He gives her some looks that make you think about a potential addition to the family lololool!


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> He gives her some looks that make you think about a potential addition to the family lololool!


as he should...she's perfect (or as close to perfect as a woman in her position could be)


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I have never seen this stunning portrait before, can someone identify the occasion?


----------



## Debbini

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I have never seen this stunning portrait before, can someone identify the occasion?



Was this from the Queen's lying in state @ Westminster?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Debbini said:


> Was this from the Queen's lying in state @ Westminster?



Yes, thank you! 

Looking at this (and Philip's funeral) brings me back to thinking her look for The Queen's actual funeral lacked slightly in comparison.


----------



## Debbini

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Yes, thank you!
> 
> Looking at this (and Philip's funeral) brings me back to thinking her look for The Queen's actual funeral lacked slightly in comparison.


I agree. Maybe the time in between was harder on (most) of the family, emotionally and literally?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Debbini said:


> I agree. Maybe the time in between was harder on (most) of the family, emotionally and literally?



I'm sure, their grief was so very noticable.


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I'm sure, their grief was so very noticable.


oh come on...they are cold people


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Gosh I love that woman.


----------



## Mendocino

Cinderlala said:


> This literally made me laugh out loud---fabulous throwback reference! They were quite the trainwreck.
> 
> ETA: I wonder if we'll be able to watch Catherine's Christmas Carol show in the US.  (To bring it back to topic.)


I ***think*** I read that it will be on Britbox.


----------



## Cinderlala

Mendocino said:


> I ***think*** I read that it will be on Britbox.


Thank you!  I will look for it there after Christmas.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## gracekelly

Mendocino said:


> I ***think*** I read that it will be on Britbox.


Oh yay!   I just picked up that service again!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## pomeline

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Gosh I love that woman.




Someone convince William he needs to stop being selfish and think of his country - they need more babies!!  Kate would be more than happy to have one more...


----------



## youngster

Adorable card, the kids look great, they all look great!


----------



## youngster

I want that blouse Kate is wearing!


----------



## gracekelly

Chloe302225 said:


>



Perfect


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> I want that blouse Kate is wearing!


Me too!  It looked like eyelet, but it is lace?


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> Adorable card, the kids look great, they all look great!


Healthy and happy. Those smiles on the kids!


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>



George is almost up to William's shoulder!


----------



## Laila619

They are an adorable family.


----------



## Cinderlala

Chloe302225 said:


>



What a fabulous picture of this wonderful family!  I love how relaxed and happy they all look in their photos---it is not easy to get a picture with every kid and adult looking genuinely happy and smiling.  The kids have grown so much!!


----------



## youngster

gracekelly said:


> Me too!  It looked like eyelet, but it is lace?



I read in the DM that it has been sold out for a few months. She wore it several times during the summer and people snapped it up. I'll try to find the details on it. Maybe it will be available again in the spring.


----------



## youngster

It's the MiH Jeans' Mabel Broderie Anglaise blouse.


----------



## Katel

Beautiful family


----------



## CarryOn2020

Katel said:


> Beautiful family



Love how Louis is “holding” his sister’s hand


----------



## Sharont2305

CarryOn2020 said:


> Love how Louis is “holding” his sister’s hand


It's a "do I have to" moment, lol


----------



## White Orchid

I would have rather she wore flared jeans.  Otherwise it’s a lovely picture.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Christmas cards over the years.


----------



## duna

White Orchid said:


> I would have rather she wore flared jeans.  Otherwise it’s a lovely picture.


I agree, or just straight jeans, I'm really over these skinny jeans.


----------



## White Orchid

duna said:


> I agree, or just straight jeans, I'm really over these skinny jeans.


Yep, me too lol.


----------



## mrsinsyder

White Orchid said:


> I would have rather she wore flared jeans.  Otherwise it’s a lovely picture.


Those jeans make her look like Gumby. 

This is a rare miss for her, she normally does country casual wear so well.


----------



## lanasyogamama

If I looked like that in skinnies I’d have trouble moving on as well.


----------



## Laila619

I think Catherine looks so healthy and fit! I want to know her diet secrets. I’m sure it probably helps having a chef cook fresh and unprocessed meals.


----------



## LittleStar88

Laila619 said:


> I think Catherine looks so healthy and fit! I want to know her diet secrets. I’m sure it probably helps having a chef cook fresh and unprocessed meals.



Right?!! She is truly living her best life, despite a certain dastardly duo trying to drag her down. 

I think she has some really great genetics going for her, too. 

If I could just have her amazing hair, I would be happy. Looking that fabulous in skinny jeans with sneakers wouldn't be too awful, either!


----------



## charlottawill

White Orchid said:


> I would have rather she wore flared jeans.  Otherwise it’s a lovely picture.


Agreed. We know she has legs for days but I find the super skinny jeans distracting. I just bought some "mom jeans", which I wore routinely in the 90s when I was a young mom, and I feel like my calves have been freed.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Laila619 said:


> I think Catherine looks so healthy and fit! I want to know her diet secrets. I’m sure it probably helps having a chef cook fresh and unprocessed meals.



She looks great but I will caution anyone who thinks this look is obtainable to not be too hard on themselves if they cannot achieve it.

Having that kind of physique after three kids and in midlife is unusual. It may be the result of cleaning living and good genes (we all know Mom and sis are hot). However, it may also be the result of constant emphasis and a serious regime, along with help.

Who knows what works for her. And I am not being critical, just cautious.  I am just old enough to vaguely recall all the comments about how naturally Diana came by her figure only for the world to find out later there was tremendous pressure on her and she responded in an unhealthy way.

The BRF has an expertise in appearances.

*ducks and runs back to her potato chips


----------



## Debbini

A1aGypsy said:


> She looks great but I will caution anyone who thinks this look is obtainable to not be too hard on themselves if they cannot achieve it.
> 
> Having that kind of physique after three kids and in midlife is unusual. It may be the result of cleaning living and good genes (we all know Mom and sis are hot). However, it may also be the result of constant emphasis and a serious regime, along with help.
> 
> Who knows what works for her. And I am not being critical, just cautious.  I am just old enough to vaguely recall all the comments about how naturally Diana came by her figure only for the world to find out later there was tremendous pressure on her and she responded in an unhealthy way.
> 
> The BRF has an expertise in appearances.
> 
> *ducks and runs back to her potato chips


I wouldn't say it's that unusual at all. I know lots of women who are in fantastic shape and have kids and grandchildren, related to some of them.


----------



## lalame

Kate's figure is "unusual" aka wayyy above average whether you have kids or not... I mean she was a multi-sport competitive athlete from early on and clearly exercises a ton to this day. That doesn't mean we don't all know Kates in our lives but compared to the population this is extremely rare.


----------



## Debbini

lalame said:


> Kate's figure is "unusual" aka wayyy above average whether you have kids or not... I mean she was a multi-sport competitive athlete from early on and clearly exercises a ton to this day. That doesn't mean we don't all know Kates in our lives but compared to the population this is extremely rare.


I don't feel it is as rare as the world eating more, bigger portions, getting fatter and lazier for many reasons.


----------



## lalame

Debbini said:


> I don't feel it is as rare as the world eating more, bigger portions, getting fatter and lazier for many reasons.



It is rare because the world IS doing all those things you mentioned... I'm sure there's stats out there but I'd bet the percentage of a size 0 or 2 in the UK is in the minority.


----------



## Debbini

lalame said:


> It is rare because the world IS doing all those things you mentioned... I'm sure there's stats out there but I'd bet the percentage of a size 0 or 2 in the UK is in the minority.


Ok, that's true. I think I was misunderstanding.


----------



## rose60610

Great photo. Of course it's a staged picture, but they don't look like they're "trying too hard" or that it took several days to shoot. Casual like "we don't have anything to prove, we're not desperate for attention, no need for five figure outfits". Catherine looks fantastic, thin but not ghosty-emaciated-I-only-eat-lettuce-leaves sickly thin.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate's favourite dessert:


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## charlottawill

Chloe302225 said:


>



Love the sweater, it sold out last year of course. But I don't understand why she has it tucked in.


----------



## PurseUOut

Katel said:


> Beautiful family




Cute picture. Time will tell but it looks like Kate saved that gene pool looks-wise.


----------



## PurseUOut

A1aGypsy said:


> She looks great but I will caution anyone who thinks this look is obtainable to not be too hard on themselves if they cannot achieve it.
> 
> Having that kind of physique after three kids and in midlife is unusual. It may be the result of cleaning living and good genes (we all know Mom and sis are hot). However, it may also be the result of constant emphasis and a serious regime, along with help.
> 
> Who knows what works for her. And I am not being critical, just cautious.  I am just old enough to vaguely recall all the comments about how naturally Diana came by her figure only for the world to find out later there was tremendous pressure on her and she responded in an unhealthy way.
> 
> The BRF has an expertise in appearances.
> 
> *ducks and runs back to her potato chips



Judging by how muscular her frame naturally is, I wouldn't be surprised if she had to really work at maintaining her current weight.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A1aGypsy said:


> She looks great but I will caution anyone who thinks this look is obtainable to not be too hard on themselves if they cannot achieve it.
> 
> Having that kind of physique after three kids and in midlife is unusual. It may be the result of cleaning living and good genes (we all know Mom and sis are hot). However, it may also be the result of constant emphasis and a serious regime, along with help.
> 
> Who knows what works for her. And I am not being critical, just cautious.  I am just old enough to vaguely recall all the comments about how naturally Diana came by her figure only for the world to find out later there was tremendous pressure on her and she responded in an unhealthy way.
> 
> The BRF has an expertise in appearances.
> 
> *ducks and runs back to her potato chips


I totally agree. To be honest, the only women that I know in real life that are that small after kids tend to have terrible stomach issues and are literally not able to eat normally. She looks so healthy that I don’t think that’s her, but I hope she isn’t starving herself à la Victoria Beckham.


----------



## duna

lanasyogamama said:


> I totally agree. To be honest, the only women that I know in real life that are that small after kids tend to have terrible stomach issues and are literally not able to eat normally. She looks so healthy that I don’t think that’s her, but I hope she isn’t starving herself à la Victoria Beckham.


I think a lot is genetic: I'm the same weight, 55 kg and 1,70m, as I was at age 18 and after 4 kids. I'm now in my early 60s. I eat normally without stuffing myself and try to avoid junk food.Here in Italy there's a lot of fresh fruit and vegetables so it's not difficult to eat healthily. I'm also very lazy so I'm not a sporty person. All this to say that Kate can easily be that size without necessarily starving herself, plus she's super sporty so that helps aswell.


----------



## charlottawill

lanasyogamama said:


> I totally agree. To be honest, the only women that I know in real life that are that small after kids tend to have terrible stomach issues and are literally not able to eat normally. She looks so healthy that I don’t think that’s her, but I hope she isn’t starving herself à la Victoria Beckham.


My problem lies in often having too much time on my hands so I graze all day. I'll assume she's just too busy with the kids and her royal responsibilities to do the same.


----------



## youngster

A1aGypsy said:


> Having that kind of physique after three kids and in midlife is unusual. It may be the result of cleaning living and good genes (we all know Mom and sis are hot). However, it may also be the result of constant emphasis and a serious regime, along with help.



I only had 2 children but I have the same body type as Kate.  I didn't do anything to deserve this, just was born with this type of body.  If I don't eat well though, I'm susceptible to putting on an extra 10 lbs, just like anyone else.  So, I think she looks amazing because of her genetics + a seriously excellent regime that she likely sticks to like glue. Just a guess, but I can imagine that she finds that mental discipline by remembering how the press treated Sarah Ferguson when she put on weight.  She also might be one of those people who doesn't find the need to eat for comfort.  I tend to lose my appetite when stressed or super busy.


----------



## charlottawill

duna said:


> I think a lot is genetic: I'm the same weight, 55 kg and 1,70m, as I was at age 18 and after 4 kids. I'm now in my early 60s. I eat normally without stuffing myself and try to avoid junk food.Here in Italy there's a lot of fresh fruit and vegetables so it's not difficult to eat healthily. I'm also very lazy so I'm not a sporty person. All this to say that Kate can easily be that size without necessarily starving herself, plus she's super sporty so that helps aswell.


So true about your diet in Italy. Americans are obese because of our easy access to so much poor quality food. I've noticed on trips to Europe I didn't gain weight in spite of seemingly eating and drinking all day. It's due to walking a lot and eating good quality food.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## youngster

Kate looks beautiful, I love the coat dress and that color is great on her. Both kids look wonderful and happy and Will looks good too!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## charlottawill

Sharont2305 said:


>



But how adorable is that little boy in the last picture? He will remember that moment for the rest of his life. Someday he'll be able to tell people he conversed with the Queen when he was four.

I just love that color.


----------



## LittleStar88

Catherine looks great! Love that coat dress on her!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Sharont2305

Apparently there were lots of cheers and shouts of "we support you"

Ah, Theo was the little boy who met them outside the lifeboat station on Anglesey during their first engagement in Wales as P&P of Wales.
ETA to add picture


----------



## gracekelly

lanasyogamama said:


> I totally agree. To be honest, the only women that I know in real life that are that small after kids tend to have terrible stomach issues and are literally not able to eat normally. She looks so healthy that I don’t think that’s her, but I hope she isn’t starving herself à la Victoria Beckham.


It is genetic and a rarity.  I have known two women who literally, days after giving birth, never looked as if they had been pregnant at all and had totally flat tummies.  In one case it was baby number two.  Both women are tall and thin and neither of them are athletic in the least.


----------



## LittleStar88

gracekelly said:


> It is genetic and a rarity.  I have known two women who literally, days after giving birth, never looked as if they had been pregnant at all and had totally flat tummies.  In one case it was baby number two.  Both women are tall and thin and neither of them are athletic in the least.



I know quite a few women like this, too. So envious! Light bone structure, metabolism like a hummingbird, lean musculature….

I got the hearty stock genes for picking potatoes in a field and ready for the famine.


----------



## Vintage Leather

There have been multiple articles about Kate’s diet and exercise routines. She definitely works hard to maintain her svelte figure. 

She does work out for over an hour every day with a personal trainer, using a combination of running, weight lifting, body weight exercises and yoga. 

Her diet has been reported to be mostly fruit and veggies for snacks, smoothies for breakfast, and dinner is her heartiest meal. Low carb, no dairy.


----------



## WingNut

Sharont2305 said:


> Apparently there were lots of cheers and shouts of "we support you"
> 
> Ah, Theo was the little boy who met them outside the lifeboat station on Anglesey during their first engagement in Wales as P&P of Wales.
> ETA to add picture
> View attachment 5671632


OMG how cute...and GAH! I was just in Anglesey a month ago (for the Race of Remembrance, DH was one of the drivers). I *loved* Wales!


----------



## Sharont2305

Poor Charles looks tired.


----------



## Sharont2305

WingNut said:


> OMG how cute...and GAH! I was just in Anglesey a month ago (for the Race of Remembrance, DH was one of the drivers). I *loved* Wales!


Yay, you could've come for a coffee!!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

charlottawill said:


> My problem lies in often having too much time on my hands so I graze all day. I'll assume she's just too busy with the kids and her royal responsibilities to do the same.



The only way I can maintain my weight - and then I often fail - is to actively stop snacking. I never eat huge portions, but if I let loose I eat constantly.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate really is The Queen of Coat Dresses. Love that one.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Sharont2305 said:


> Poor Charles looks tired.



we'll never know what diana would have felt about H&M but there's no doubt she would be proud of William and his family


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

Maybe next year Louis will be deemed old enough (and trusted enough, lol) to join them?


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

Everyone looks just lovely!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Charles kissing the kids


----------



## Cinderlala

So cute that Theo went to see them again!


----------



## LittleStar88

Chloe302225 said:


>




Proper and respectful curtsies. You can see they all really love and respect one another.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Amid all the solids, Bea’s coat screams _look at meeee_, but Eugenie’s coat?  It looks so out of place imo.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Pippa and Zara dressed in coats that match Catherine’s seems to be a signal (or clue) about who is in Catherine’s trusted inner circle.  Brooksbank is not looking so cocky and goofy in these pics.

And Sophie is matching Camilla in white coats.

Who needs Harry when you can have Johnny and his cohort?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Amid all the solids, Bea’s coat screams _look at meeee_, but Eugenie’s coat?  It looks so out of place imo.



Are there better pics of them? I only can see Eugenie's is a weird brown colour.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Are there better pics of them? I only can see Eugenie's is a weird brown colour.











						Moment fans tell William and Kate 'we love you' at Westminster Abbey
					

There were audible cheers from members of the public outside who shouted 'Kate, we love you' and 'Prince William, we love you' as they stood in the central London cold to greet the couple.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Pessie

CarryOn2020 said:


> Moment fans tell William and Kate 'we love you' at Westminster Abbey
> 
> 
> There were audible cheers from members of the public outside who shouted 'Kate, we love you' and 'Prince William, we love you' as they stood in the central London cold to greet the couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671888


Good Lord is that Burberry?  I hope it’s warm at least.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Pessie said:


> Good Lord is that Burberry?  I hope it’s warm at least.


According to this article, it is Max Mara Weekend.


----------



## Sophisticatted

Oh, and Camilla wore an animal print dress underneath her coat and Sophie carried a purse in a similar animal print!

I wanna get a closer look at Charles tie!  (LOL!)


----------



## chowlover2

CarryOn2020 said:


> Moment fans tell William and Kate 'we love you' at Westminster Abbey
> 
> 
> There were audible cheers from members of the public outside who shouted 'Kate, we love you' and 'Prince William, we love you' as they stood in the central London cold to greet the couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671888


She looks as if she is pregnant again!


----------



## Chloe302225

chowlover2 said:


> She looks as if she is pregnant again!



I was thinking that also.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Why is the lovely Charlotte crossing her fingers?


----------



## WingNut

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love how cohesive the burgundy/dark blue theme is presented by everyone. Really pulls everyone together as a family!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Catherine’s part in her hair is so perfect. They all look great.


----------



## youngster

Sharont2305 said:


> Maybe next year Louis will be deemed old enough (and trusted enough, lol) to join them?



I was thinking this too!  I can imagine he is eager to go where his big brother and sister go and does not like being left behind.


----------



## duna

Chloe302225 said:


>



Is there a way of seeing this as I'm not on Instagram?


----------



## purseinsanity

youngster said:


> I only had 2 children but *I have the same body type as Kate. * I didn't do anything to deserve this, just was born with this type of body.  If I don't eat well though, I'm susceptible to putting on an extra 10 lbs, just like anyone else.  So, I think she looks amazing because of her genetics + a seriously excellent regime that she likely sticks to like glue. Just a guess, but I can imagine that she finds that mental discipline by remembering how the press treated Sarah Ferguson when she put on weight.  She also might be one of those people who doesn't find the need to eat for comfort.  I tend to lose my appetite when stressed or super busy.


I don't like you any more.


----------



## youngster

purseinsanity said:


> I don't like you any more.



I still adore you!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Moment fans tell William and Kate 'we love you' at Westminster Abbey
> 
> 
> There were audible cheers from members of the public outside who shouted 'Kate, we love you' and 'Prince William, we love you' as they stood in the central London cold to greet the couple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671888



I think I like Eugenie's coat better than Bea's for a change, but neither totally wows me.


----------



## sgj99

.


----------



## sgj99

youngster said:


> I only had 2 children but I have the same body type as Kate.  I didn't do anything to deserve this, just was born with this type of body.  If I don't eat well though, I'm susceptible to putting on an extra 10 lbs, just like anyone else.  So, I think she looks amazing because of her genetics + a seriously excellent regime that she likely sticks to like glue. Just a guess, but I can imagine that she finds that mental discipline by remembering how the press treated Sarah Ferguson when she put on weight.  She also might be one of those people who doesn't find the need to eat for comfort.  I tend to lose my appetite when stressed or super busy.





purseinsanity said:


> I don't like you any more.


me either!  Since menopause I have to lose a limb to get the scale to a smaller number.


----------



## Blyen

The fact that Zara and Mike (who once defended Harry and Meghan,right after they left),and Eugenie and Jack were there is a clear message imho.
Also,Eug and Jack didn't look particularly amused. I'm not sure they knew their pictures/vids would be seen in the netflix doc...


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

purseinsanity said:


> I don't like you any more.



You can love me more, I am absolutely convinced I'd blow up like Kim Kardashian but other than her I'd never lose the weight again.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I think I like Eugenie's coat better than Bea's for a change, but neither totally wows me.


Imo, Both coats are fine on their own [not great though], just not for this event.  On second thought, maybe this was an effort to make it clear Bea and Eug are most definitely *not* in the loop, *not* seated in the front row.


----------



## sdkitty

CarryOn2020 said:


> Imo, Both coats are fine [not great though], just not for this event.  On second thought, maybe this was an effort to make it clear Bea and Eug are most definitely *not* in the loop, *not* seated in the front row.


I don't care for either of the coats


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Where was the Princess Royal, I wonder.


----------



## LizzieBennett

Cavalier Girl said:


> Where was the Princess Royal, I wonder.


Per the Court Circular, I believe she attended the London International Horse Show.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


>



Is it just me or does it look like she’s had a bit of lip filler?


----------



## redney

White Orchid said:


> Is it just me or does it look like she’s had a bit of lip filler?


Possibly. If yes, it's very subtle.


----------



## CarryOn2020

redney said:


> Possibly. If yes, it's very subtle.


Or photoshop?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Is it just me or does it look like she’s had a bit of lip filler?


That close-up picture on the right looks airbrushed and photoshopped. It doesn't even look like the real her!
Nose, chin, jaw, lips and forehead all look very straight, smooth and too perfect.


----------



## reflection212

White Orchid said:


> Is it just me or does it look like she’s had a bit of lip filler?


Looks like lip liner to me. Also her lipstick is darker than she normally wears.


----------



## LittleStar88

reflection212 said:


> Looks like lip liner to me. Also her lipstick is darker than she normally wears.



Lining above the lips is a thing now, makes them look a little fuller. I like this shade on her, very nice!

Eugenie and Bea both wearing plaid jackets and looking so obviously like they didn’t get included in the cohesive wardrobe color memo…


----------



## carmen56

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Are there better pics of them? I only can see Eugenie's is a weird brown colour.


Eug looks like she’s wearing a blanket, it doesn’t do her any favours.


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



so Kate has to curtsey for the king and queen consort but william as future king, doesn't need to bow?


----------



## carmen56

chowlover2 said:


> She looks as if she is pregnant again!


That was my immediate thought.


----------



## carmen56

sdkitty said:


> so Kate has to curtsey for the king and queen consort but william as future king, doesn't need to bow?


Could be that he met C and C earlier and did it then.


----------



## sdkitty

carmen56 said:


> Could be that he met C and C earlier and did it then.


I was just curious.  I noticed Kate's curtsey was quick.  She didn't get down on the floor as the WIFE demonstrated in her netflix show


----------



## purseinsanity

youngster said:


> I still adore you!


----------



## purseinsanity

QueenofWrapDress said:


> You can love me more, I am absolutely convinced I'd blow up like Kim Kardashian but other than her I'd never lose the weight again.


I don't think I could love you any more than I already do!    
That actually goes for everyone here...whether I agree with your opinions or not!  Happy holidays my friends! 
To stay on track... 
Are they airing this concert in the US?  I hope so.  I couldn't help but notice as William, Kate and the kids were arriving, how lovely it would be to be in London for Christmas!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

sdkitty said:


> so Kate has to curtsey for the king and queen consort but william as future king, doesn't need to bow?



They curtsey/bow the first time they see the monarch that day. William didn't arrive with Kate, he might have seen Charles earlier.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

carmen56 said:


> That was my immediate thought.



I thought it a few weeks ago when her face appeared fuller, but she is still tiny with a flat stomach and she usually gets so sick when pregnant.


----------



## youngster

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I thought it a few weeks ago when her face appeared fuller, but she is still tiny with a flat stomach and she usually gets so sick when pregnant.



Is there another rumor that Kate is pregnant?  

Or were people referring to Eugenie perhaps being pregnant again?


----------



## Chloe302225

youngster said:


> Is there another rumor that Kate is pregnant?
> 
> Or were people referring to Eugenie perhaps being pregnant again?



Honestly, both. The internet seems to think Eugenie is trying to hide her midsection given how high her coat is tied and people were saying Kate looked a little fuller in the face.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

youngster said:


> Is there another rumor that Kate is pregnant?
> 
> Or were people referring to Eugenie perhaps being pregnant again?



Oops, I thought everyone was referring to Kate  I have no opinion on Eugenie, she's had a bit more weight on ever since she had the baby.


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> I only had 2 children but I have the same body type as Kate.  I didn't do anything to deserve this, just was born with this type of body.  If I don't eat well though, I'm susceptible to putting on an extra 10 lbs, just like anyone else.  So, I think she looks amazing because of her genetics + a seriously excellent regime that she likely sticks to like glue. Just a guess, but I can imagine that she finds that mental discipline by remembering how the press treated Sarah Ferguson when she put on weight.  She also might be one of those people who doesn't find the need to eat for comfort.  I tend to lose my appetite when stressed or super busy.


People forget that Diana was much heavier in her engagement pictures.  Her eating disorder came later and no doubt from the scrutiny that she received and when she looked at all the pictures of herself.  I think that Catherine is very disciplined to the point of being too thin, but she knows that her looks are constantly on display and scrutinized and being fashion model thin is better for her than not.  Looking at her sister is a good gauge for how she would look if not in the public eye so much.  Still trim with with a great figure, but a little more weight.  They have great genes!


----------



## youngster

gracekelly said:


> Looking at her sister is a good gauge for how she would look if not in the public eye so much. Still trim with with a great figure, but a little more weight. They have great genes!



They do, all 3 of the Middleton children, they all have a lean, athletic build.  It helps too that they are all into sports and keep very active.


----------



## purseinsanity

gracekelly said:


> People forget that Diana was much heavier in her engagement pictures.  Her eating disorder came later and no doubt from the scrutiny that she received and when she looked at all the pictures of herself.  I think that Catherine is very disciplined to the point of being too thin, but she knows that her looks are constantly on display and scrutinized and being fashion model thin is better for her than not.  Looking at her sister is a good gauge for how she would look if not in the public eye so much.  Still trim with with a great figure, but a little more weight.  They have great genes!


Yep.  Plus she was only 19 and most of us have some chubbiness in our teens.  In the US, the Freshman Fifteen with college is well known.
It's said if a man wants to know how his wife will age, he should look at her mother.  William has nothing to worry about if that's the case!


----------



## lalame

To be honest I find the maroon a bit drab.... I really love Kate most in lighter colors or patterns though so maybe that's just me. 

This one is my fav... just adorable.


----------



## Jayne1

White Orchid said:


> Is it just me or does it look like she’s had a bit of lip filler?


When I see older pictures of her, it’s now fairly obvious she uses a bit of Botox and filler. Not too much, just enough to not look stressed and tired.


----------



## Jayne1

purseinsanity said:


> Yep.  Plus she was only 19 and most of us have some chubbiness in our teens.  In the US, the Freshman Fifteen with college is well known.
> It's said if a man wants to know how his wife will age, he should look at her mother.  William has nothing to worry about if that's the case!


Yes, Diana was a teeny bit chubby when we first met her during her nursery stint.

But I remember the Emmanuels telling us that she lost so much weight so quickly that they kept altering her wedding dress right up until the very last minute.

 So she started losing weight from the get-go, as I remember.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Haven't looked at any of the recent posts here because real life has taken up a lot of my time. Please forgive me if this has been posted but I always enjoy seeing Catherine's interaction with people


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

Chloe302225 said:


>



I love this.


----------



## youngster

I love her coat and her boots!


----------



## lalame

Kate must've heard my wish.. she pulled out the tartan


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

This made me smile.


----------



## EverSoElusive

How cute is this?  Play the short clip. 

But imagine if this was Z-list instead of William. She'd probably want to introduce herself as Do(a)S(shole) or Princess Meghan 

Anyways, William and Kate for the win


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

They are so good with kids. As someone who is not I admire that


----------



## sdkitty

EverSoElusive said:


> How cute is this?  Play the short clip.
> 
> But imagine if this was Z-list instead of William. She'd probably want to introduce herself as Do(a)S(shole) or Princess Meghan
> 
> Anyways, William and Kate for the win



I wonder if H is jealous that William looks like Diana


----------



## Sharont2305

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if H is jealous that William looks like Diana


And Charlotte does too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, almost none of the linked pictures show up for me anymore.


----------



## scarlet555

don't love that green coat, but she is lovely as ever.


----------



## Debbini

scarlet555 said:


> don't love that green coat, but she is lovely as ever.


The tartan coat? I adore that coat.


----------



## Cinderlala

Ooh, I love the tartan coat, as well.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

Cinderlala said:


> Ooh, I love the tartan coat, as well.


I have a blazer in a similar color and pattern, and it's hands down one of my most favorite blazers.  Also love the turtleneck sweater, skirt and boots that she has paired it with.


----------



## gelbergirl

I can't wait for the Royal Family festivities!
The walk to church and the King's Christmas speech!


----------



## EverSoElusive

@sdkitty You are right. Harry might be jealous because of this!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## michellem

lanasyogamama said:


> Ugh, almost none of the linked pictures show up for me anymore.


Same!


----------



## LittleStar88

I’m also not seeing the linked pictures


----------



## purseinsanity

EverSoElusive said:


> How cute is this?  Play the short clip.
> 
> But imagine if this was Z-list instead of William. She'd probably want to introduce herself as Do(a)S(shole) or Princess Meghan
> 
> Anyways, William and Kate for the win



If that was Zedlist, the child would run away screaming, and want nothing to do with her.


----------



## purseinsanity

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if H is jealous that William looks like Diana


I think HazBeen is jealous of pretty much everything about William.


----------



## Sharont2305

EverSoElusive said:


> @sdkitty You are right. Harry might be jealous because of this!



Even William, on seeing that picture of himself thought it was Charlotte.


----------



## purseinsanity

Sharont2305 said:


> Even William, on seeing that picture of himself thought it was Charlotte.


That's uncanny.  I wonder if it's photoshopped at all???


----------



## Sharont2305

purseinsanity said:


> That's uncanny.  I wonder if it's photoshopped at all???


Definitely not.


----------



## Sharont2305

purseinsanity said:


> That's uncanny.  I wonder if it's photoshopped at all???


----------



## White Orchid

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m also not seeing the linked pictures


Unless you’re on the gram, that’s probably why. I have an account so I see them all.


----------



## csshopper

Sharont2305 said:


>



Wow! Sorayah Ahmad will go through life knowing the Queen once held her in her arms.  Catherine and William are so gracious and unpretentious. My personal regret is that odds are I will not have the pleasure of seeing them on the throne.  They will be brilliant. (Not wishing ill for King Charles, but I’m older than he is.)

I love Mary Berry and bet she will be touched by his comment.

A visit to this thread aways perks me up, thanks for posting this.


----------



## LittleStar88

White Orchid said:


> Unless you’re on the gram, that’s probably why. I have an account so I see them all.


I have an IG account. 

The photos work, then they don’t, then they do…


----------



## lanasyogamama

White Orchid said:


> Unless you’re on the gram, that’s probably why. I have an account so I see them all.


I am on instagram, it’s so odd.


----------



## lallybelle

Yeah normally they weren't showing and you had to click it. Now they are doing nothing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

lallybelle said:


> Yeah normally they weren't showing and you had to click it. Now they are doing nothing.


Exactly


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, look, I’m no fan, but you have to be pretty enlightened, happy and comfortable in your own skin to be able to shrug your shoulders and say, “that’s fine. He gets to be the king. I’m cool figuring life out over here in the shadow.”  That’s a tough division to swallow.
> 
> He didn’t have the childhood to make that possible, I don’t think.


Brits can correct me if I'm wrong but I think when they were younger the perception was that not being the heir gave Harry a freedom that William didn't have - so he could/should be happy with that.  I mean compared to almost all other people, he had a very privileged life.  Hearing them complain from their mansion is super annoying.  There are literally people starving.


----------



## A1aGypsy

sdkitty said:


> Brits can correct me if I'm wrong but I think when they were younger the perception was that not being the heir gave Harry a freedom that William didn't have - so he could/should be happy with that.  I mean compared to almost all other people, he had a very privileged life.  Hearing them complain from their mansion is super annoying.  There are literally people starving.



Yeah, I don’t disagree that there are those who have it infinitely harder. But that doesn’t mean it isn’t / wasn’t lonely, challenging, tough etc such that he wouldn’t be jealous.

There is a freedom to move around a gilded cage. Everything is calculated based upon the longevity of the monarchy.


----------



## sdkitty

A1aGypsy said:


> Yeah, I don’t disagree that there are those who have it infinitely harder. But that doesn’t mean it isn’t / wasn’t lonely, challenging, tough etc such that he wouldn’t be jealous.
> 
> There is a freedom to move around a gilded cage. Everything is calculated based upon the longevity of the monarchy.


I'm sure wealthy people can have challenges but we don't all need to hear about it


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

EverSoElusive said:


> @sdkitty You are right. Harry might be jealous because of this!




OMG. I always thought Charlotte looked a lot like The Queen, but there she is absolutely William's mini-me.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

LittleStar88 said:


> I have an IG account.
> 
> The photos work, then they don’t, then they do…



I had the same problem a year ago...if I remember correctly it was a problem with a privacy setting on Firefox. I could see everything on Chrome.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, look, I’m no fan, but you have to be pretty enlightened, happy and comfortable in your own skin to be able to shrug your shoulders and say, “that’s fine. He gets to be the king. I’m cool figuring life out over here in the shadow.”  That’s a tough division to swallow.
> 
> He didn’t have the childhood to make that possible, I don’t think. So jealousy  or friction is to be expected. *And I also imagine it would be SUPER tough to marry into all that nonsense and be expected to follow the rules and be always less popular.*



I don't know, being popular has never been my goal in life. I'm shy by nature and at the same time I don't care all that much what strangers think of me.


----------



## CarryOn2020

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't know, being popular has never been my goal in life. I'm shy by nature and at the same time I don't care all that much what strangers think of me.


 Well said! Popular has never been my goal either. I learned long ago to be very suspicious of the _popular_ myth.
Thank you for saying this.


----------



## CarryOn2020

Love this:


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## A1aGypsy

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I don't know, being popular has never been my goal in life. I'm shy by nature and at the same time I don't care all that much what strangers think of me.


Heck, me too. And good on you for being able to not care what anyone thinks.

I didn’t mean the lack of popularity would be difficult but being told you can’t do this thing that is important to you, you can’t go to that event. You have to stand down from this charity or that etc.  Not being able to make your own choices and the decisions being made based upon some artificial matrix. That would be difficult. Especially because the things you excel at are likely the ones you feel strongly about.


----------



## EverSoElusive

I've not seen this before


----------



## Helventara

EverSoElusive said:


> I've not seen this before



That’s kinda sexy…   Tall, athletic, well-groomed family man who flies his own helicopter.

ETA: I have to replay to the bits when he took of his jacket and rolled his sleeves…


----------



## duna

A1aGypsy said:


> I mean, look, I’m no fan, but you have to be pretty enlightened, happy and comfortable in your own skin to be able to shrug your shoulders and say, “that’s fine. He gets to be the king. I’m cool figuring life out over here in the shadow.”  That’s a tough division to swallow.
> 
> He didn’t have the childhood to make that possible, I don’t think. So jealousy  or friction is to be expected. *And I also imagine it would be SUPER tough to marry into all that nonsense and be expected to follow the rules and be always less popular.*


Are you talking about royal spouses as Kate and Meghan? If you are nobody pointed a gun to their heads and forced them to marry into the BRF. If they chose to then they're expected to follow the rules of the RF.


----------



## Sharont2305

duna said:


> Are you talking about royal spouses as Kate and Meghan? If you are nobody pointed a gun to their heads and forced them to marry into the BRF. If they chose to then they're expected to follow the rules of the RF.


Exactly, you fit in with them, not them be expected to fit with you.


----------



## White Orchid

Chloe302225 said:


>



Her left eye looks strange.  Is that because of Botox?


----------



## purseinsanity

Helventara said:


> That’s kinda sexy…   Tall, athletic, well-groomed family man who flies his own helicopter.
> 
> ETA: I have to replay to the bits when he took of his jacket and rolled his sleeves…


It does make me nervous to see them in helicopters.  I keep thinking of TW’s nasty comment.  At least it’s not the whole family this time, but still…


----------



## A1aGypsy

duna said:


> Are you talking about royal spouses as Kate and Meghan? If you are nobody pointed a gun to their heads and forced them to marry into the BRF. If they chose to then they're expected to follow the rules of the RF.





Sharont2305 said:


> Exactly, you fit in with them, not them be expected to fit with you.



Sure, absolutely. Don’t disagree.  All I’m saying is that *in my opinion,* that sounds like it could be tough. For all of them. I have no doubt in a decade or so we will hear how difficult it was for KM. And some handle it better than others. 

Man, why can no one have an even remotely middle of the ground opinion around here?


----------



## DoggieBags

A1aGypsy said:


> Sure, absolutely. Don’t disagree.  All I’m saying is that *in my opinion,* that sounds like it could be tough. For all of them. I have no doubt in a decade or so we will hear how difficult it was for KM. And some handle it better than others.
> 
> Man, why can no one have an even remotely middle of the ground opinion around here?


I think there was also a major difference in how Kate and William handled Kate’s integration into the BRF vs how H and TW handled TW’s entry into the BRF. William and Kate dated for several years before they got engaged and after they were married, they had the benefit of living mostly out of the public eye for the first few years of their marriage while William worked as a helicopter pilot in Wales. And Kate, as a British citizen, had the added benefit of more familiarity with the role the BRF played in daily life in the UK. And even then it wasn’t easy for Kate to adapt. Whereas H and TW dated for less than a year before they got engaged. And of course we’ve since found out from their Netflix mockumentary that the Harkles never had any intention of staying and working within the strictures of the BRF. Their plan even before they were married was to live primarily in the US and merch their titles. But even looking at the generation before them, Queen Elizabeth’s 4 children, Anne‘s first marriage to a British Captain she met through her equestrian career ended in divorce. Her second marriage was much more successful partly because they met when he was an Equerry to the Queen so he was well versed in royal protocol by the time they married. We know what happened with Charles’ and Andrews first marriages. And for various reasons, Charles and Camilla had a very long term relationship before they finally married. Camilla had a very rough time too partly because she was so deeply unpopular with the British public because of her perceived role in the breakup of Charles and Diana. So only Sophie successfully integrated into the BRF after she married Edward. 1 out of 4 is pretty poor odds. So I think William and Kate were very smart in taking things so slowly.


----------



## 880

DoggieBags said:


> I think there was also a major difference in how Kate and William handled Kate’s integration into the BRF vs how H and TW handled TW’s entry into the BRF. William and Kate dated for several years before they got engaged and after they were married, they had the benefit of living mostly out of the public eye for the first few years of their marriage while William worked as a helicopter pilot in Wales. And Kate, as a British citizen, had the added benefit of more familiarity with the role the BRF played in daily life in the UK. And even then it wasn’t easy for Kate to adapt. Whereas H and TW dated for less than a year before they got engaged. And of course we’ve since found out from their Netflix mockumentary that the Harkles never had any intention of staying and working within the strictures of the BRF. Their plan even before they were married was to live primarily in the US and merch their titles. But even looking at the generation before them, Queen Elizabeth’s 4 children, Anne‘s first marriage to a British Captain she met through her equestrian career ended in divorce. Her second marriage was much more successful partly because they met when he was an Equerry to the Queen so he was well versed in royal protocol by the time they married. We know what happened with Charles’ and Andrews first marriages. And for various reasons, Charles and Camilla had a very long term relationship before they finally married. Camilla had a very rough time too partly because she was so deeply unpopular with the British public because of her perceived role in the breakup of Charles and Diana. So only Sophie successfully integrated into the BRF after she married Edward. 1 out of 4 is pretty poor odds. So I think William and Kate were very smart in taking things so slowly.


Agree. and, even so, the press was not kind to Kate for many years, as several have already pointed out. I had forgotten horrible the coverage was until some recently surfaced.


----------



## White Orchid

A1aGypsy said:


> Sure, absolutely. Don’t disagree.  All I’m saying is that *in my opinion,* that sounds like it could be tough. For all of them. I have no doubt in a decade or so we will hear how difficult it was for KM. And some handle it better than others.
> 
> Man, why can no one have an even remotely middle of the ground opinion around here?


There should be a separate thread lol.  There’s already one for those who adore Kate, and those who adore Meghan.  And then there’s us who are like: whatevs, I’m just here for the fashion


----------



## Helventara

White Orchid said:


> There should be a separate thread lol.  There’s already one for those who adore Kate, and those who adore Meghan.  And then there’s us who are like: whatevs, I’m just here for the fashion


Ah, that’s what the Royalty fashion thread is for. Completely neutral with added bonus of detailed sourcing information


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Cinderlala

Chloe302225 said:


>



This is lovely!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Love that tartan dress.


----------



## EverSoElusive

My favorite young princess


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

I thought this was a nice gesture of support, she added several pics of Kate.


----------



## Sharont2305

Oh wow, what a talented young man George is!


----------



## Sharont2305

Well, church in Sandringham this morning the Colour seems to be sage green and beige.

And Louis is there.


----------



## CarryOn2020

William, Kate & kids beam with smiles as they join Charles on Christmas walk
					

PRINCE William, Princess Kate and their children were beaming with festive smiles as they joined the Royal Family Christmas walk. The family waved to crowds as they made their way to their public c…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Sharont2305

I love Catherine's hat. 
It was lovely to see Edo's son walking behind with Beatrice and Edo.


----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Sharont2305




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## EverSoElusive

I typically love Kate's outfits but the pocket flaps across the bust area of the coat is such a bad look  It's great to see handsome and mischievous Louis again!


----------



## LizzieBennett

Chloe302225 said:


>




Love that hat!!


----------



## CarryOn2020

Love her entire vibe


----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



the earrings don't look like something she would usually wear...maybe she heard people saying she's too boring/conservative


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Sharont2305 said:


>




Aw, Camilla and Louis in deep conversation!


----------



## sdkitty

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Aw, Camilla and Louis in deep conversation!


I don't usually use the word cheeky but it seems to fit that little guy


----------



## EverSoElusive

Oh Louis! He cracks me up every time


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

BTW his shorts were the same colour as Charlotte's coat.


----------



## EverSoElusive

We've seen the naughty side of Louis at the Jubilee celebration but this video shows that Louis is well taught and well behaved too i.e. stay close to mummy and hold mummy's hand in public. How cute he had his hand up against his mummy's body waiting for Kate to hold his hand again when done greeting well wishers


----------



## youngster

Kate's hat is everything.  Love it!


----------



## LittleStar88

I love how genuine and warm Catherine is with the crowds. It doesn't feel forced, rehearsed, phony, or that greeting people is a chore for her. 

The kids are so cute and little Louis is a doll! Such a beautiful family!


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## sdkitty

Chloe302225 said:


>



he's a normal, happy active little kid 
I fervently hope he doesn't suffer the "spare" syndrome later


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## KEG66

sdkitty said:


> he's a normal, happy active little kid
> I fervently hope he doesn't suffer the "spare" syndrome later


Well Charlotte is technically the spare now but yes I hope he doesn’t take after his uncle! I think Catherine and William will ensure that doesn’t happen.


----------



## CarryOn2020

So cute!


----------



## gracekelly

CarryOn2020 said:


> So cute!



She moved on quickly.  I think the other cousins understand that the young ones are "working."


----------



## EverSoElusive

All these videos only prove that the royal siblings are close and they genuinely love each other


----------



## PurseUOut

EverSoElusive said:


> My favorite young princess




Idk why she reminds me of Lady Chatto...they don't resemble but they do at the same time. Cute girl.


----------



## PurseUOut

Chloe302225 said:


>




She looks like a national park ranger.


----------



## PurseUOut

Chloe302225 said:


>




I will give it to Kate she wears the hell out of a coat. She looks beautiful here.


----------



## EverSoElusive

PurseUOut said:


> Idk why she reminds me of Lady Chatto...they don't resemble but they do at the same time. Cute girl.


I've seen side-by-side photos of young Lady Chatto and Charlotte on IG. They do look quite alike


----------



## PurseUOut

EverSoElusive said:


> I've seen side-by-side photos of young Lady Chatto and Charlotte on IG. They do look quite alike



Good to know I wasn't crazy....

Louis looks a little like Andrew to me as well.


----------



## Debbini

PurseUOut said:


> She looks like a national park ranger.


Love her outfit!!


----------



## Debbini

PurseUOut said:


> Good to know I wasn't crazy....
> 
> Louis looks a little like Andrew to me as well.
> View attachment 5678083


Nah, he's a Middleton.


----------



## Mendocino

Chloe302225 said:


>



I can't wait to see her in her uniform. I've always loved William's and her annual St. Patrick's Day visits to the Irish Guards.


----------



## rubypurple

Lovely family  Glad to see the children again.


----------



## regnews

Mendocino said:


> I can't wait to see her in her uniform. I've always loved William's and her annual St. Patrick's Day visits to the Irish Guards.



 Royal reporters have said that Catherine and Camilla will be not be riding a horse and will not be in uniform.


----------



## Sharont2305

Debbini said:


> Nah, he's a Middleton.


Absolutely.


----------



## PurseUOut

regnews said:


> Royal reporters have said that Catherine and Camilla will be not be riding a horse and will not be in uniform.



Why give them military titles if they aren't going to fulfill the role, at least ceremonially in uniform?


----------



## regnews

PurseUOut said:


> Why give them military titles if they aren't going to fulfill the role, at least ceremonially in uniform?


They are going to fulfill their duties. It is just not going to be in uniform. (According to royal reporters)


----------



## Sharont2305

PurseUOut said:


> Why give them military titles if they aren't going to fulfill the role, at least ceremonially in uniform?


Same could be said for the President of the USA. 
As Brits, its none of our business so shouldn't comment.


----------



## limom

Sharont2305 said:


> Same could be said for the President of the USA.
> As Brits, its none of our business so shouldn't comment


The US président does not wear a uniform as it would cause an uproar if he was never in the service.
This is why it is hard to understand why someone with no service history  can wear one.
But hey, it seems that it is changing now. So it is an improvement, imho.


----------



## Sharont2305

limom said:


> The US président does not wear a uniform as it would cause an uproar if he was never in the service.
> This is why it is hard to understand why someone with no service history  can wear one.
> But hey, it seems that it is changing now. So it is an improvement, imho.


I understand that but the question was basically put that why give them military titles if they aren't going to wear the uniforms? So the answer is the same. 
And it is basically their choice to wear or not wear uniform Princess Anne does and Her Late Majesty did.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

For some reason I hadn't listened to Kate's introduction to her Christmas Carols before but just did when it came up again on my Youtube feed. "Our first Christmas without Her Majesty" did it for me  Likewise Charles has yet to make an important speech without mentioning her.


----------



## Debbini

QueenofWrapDress said:


> For some reason I hadn't listened to Kate's introduction to her Christmas Carols before but just did when it came up again on my Youtube feed. "Our first Christmas without Her Majesty" did it for me  Likewise Charles has yet to make an important speech without mentioning her.


I can't find the Christmas carols on YouTube, maybe it's not available in the US yet?


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Debbini said:


> I can't find the Christmas carols on YouTube, maybe it's not available in the US yet?



The video I saw was that short clip that was posted earlier on here. Basically the trailer? I'd have to search if I can find the full service.


----------



## Debbini

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The video I saw was that short clip that was posted earlier on here. Basically the trailer? I'd have to search if I can find the full service.


Oh, that's ok. I keep looking every day, I'll find it one of these times. Thanks though.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Is this the right one? I spy a certain valued member of the household right at the beginning.


----------



## csshopper

QueenofWrapDress said:


> For some reason I hadn't listened to Kate's introduction to her Christmas Carols before but just did when it came up again on my Youtube feed. "Our first Christmas without Her Majesty" did it for me  Likewise Charles has yet to make an important speech without mentioning her.


The Ukraine Childrens’ Choir back story and performance, the piano segment, Charlotte’s reaction to Paddington, especially made tears flow from both eyes, but it was all so well done.


----------



## Debbini

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is this the right one? I spy a certain valued member of the household right at the beginning.



Thank you! That was beautiful!!!


----------



## PurseUOut

regnews said:


> They are going to fulfill their duties. It is just not going to be in uniform. (According to royal reporters)



Anne does.


----------



## youngster

Thank you for posting the link to the full Christmas carol service @QueenofWrapDress!  Lovely service and such a breathtaking setting at Westminster Abbey!


----------



## youngster

I loved seeing the Ukrainian children's choir and I loved seeing Dame Judi Dench in particular!


----------



## gracekelly

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Is this the right one? I spy a certain valued member of the household right at the beginning.



Thank you so much for the link!  It was wonderful!


@Sharont2305   Those Welsh men certainly can sing!


----------



## duna

QueenofWrapDress said:


> The video I saw was that short clip that was posted earlier on here. Basically the trailer? I'd have to search if I can find the full service.


I found the full service on Youtube.

Oops, I hadn't read the last posts with the video


----------



## Sharont2305

gracekelly said:


> Thank you so much for the link!  It was wonderful!
> 
> 
> @Sharont2305   Those Welsh men certainly can sing!


We're not called the Land of Song for nothing, lol.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Someone has a crush on Charlotte


----------



## gracekelly

youngster said:


> I loved seeing the Ukrainian children's choir and I loved seeing Dame Judi Dench in particular!


Dame Judy can’t cook. That’s OK because I can’t act  I loved Charlotte’s reaction to Paddington Bear.   Hugh Bonneville had quite a redo during Covid .  It would have been really nice if we had been able to see this beautiful service on US TVon Christmas Eve. Was it on Canadian TV? Catherine did a wonderful job.


----------



## gracekelly

EverSoElusive said:


> Someone has a crush on Charlotte



Let’s see if he’s around asking for a date in 10 years


----------



## EverSoElusive

gracekelly said:


> Dame Judy can’t cook. That’s OK because I can’t act  I loved Charlotte’s reaction to Paddington Bear.   Hugh Bonneville had quite a redo during Covid .  It would have been really nice if we had been able to see this beautiful service on US TVon Christmas Eve. Was it on Canadian TV? Catherine did a wonderful job.


Can you tell me the exact minute where Charlotte saw Paddington? I missed it because I was FF watching at work


----------



## gracekelly

EverSoElusive said:


> Can you tell me the exact minute where Charlotte saw Paddington? I missed it because I was FF watching at work


It happens when the narrator introduces Hugh Bonneville.  36:20


----------



## Debbini

EverSoElusive said:


> Someone has a crush on Charlotte



How sweet!!!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

EverSoElusive said:


> Someone has a crush on Charlotte




Like all of us


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I loved Christmas Carols: Together at Christmas. It made me weepy at times, as did King Charles' Christmas address.  As someone who lost their husband 9 years ago on New Year's Eve, the tributes to QEII were especially moving.  They will be feeling the loss for years to come.  Blessings to all who loved and cared for her.


----------



## youngster

Cavalier Girl said:


> I loved Christmas Carols: Together at Christmas. It made me weepy at times, as did King Charles' Christmas address.  As someone who lost their husband 9 years ago on New Year's Eve, the tributes to QEII were especially moving.  They will be feeling the loss for years to come.  Blessings to all who loved and cared for her.



I'm so sorry about your husband and the loss you have suffered.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

youngster said:


> I'm so sorry about your husband and the loss you have suffered.



Thank you, youngster.  It was a long time ago, but December is always hard.  Watching the tributes to Queen Elizabeth II reminded me that gone doesn't mean forgotten.  It was a beautiful display of love.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Lucky baby!


----------



## scarlet555

EverSoElusive said:


> Lucky baby!



She is beyond lovely and so natural and genuine!!  Love her...


----------



## EverSoElusive

scarlet555 said:


> She is beyond lovely and so natural and genuine!!  Love her...


Agree! She's great with both adults and kids  Same goes for William. They are also very humorous.


----------



## EverSoElusive

Louis of the day!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Kate's outfit has grown on me. I loved the hat but wasn't sure about the coat. Seeing it in movement instead of a picture sealed the deal for me, though.


----------



## gracekelly

QueenofWrapDress said:


> Kate's outfit has grown on me. I loved the hat but wasn't sure about the coat. Seeing it in movement instead of a picture sold the deal for me, though.


I particularly  liked the hat and honestly hope the period of the fascinator is coming to a close. Some of them looked really stupid. I have always liked Camilla’s hat selections.   I did like the symbolism of her wearing green as well.


----------



## Mendocino

Deleted because I just saw that QueenofWrapDress had already posted the link to the Christmas Carol Concert.


----------



## Mendocino

regnews said:


> Royal reporters have said that Catherine and Camilla will be not be riding a horse and will not be in uniform.


Regnews, thank you for the information.


----------



## Mendocino

limom said:


> The US président does not wear a uniform as it would cause an uproar if he was never in the service.
> This is why it is hard to understand why someone with no service history  can wear one.
> But hey, it seems that it is changing now. So it is an improvement, imho.


This also reinforces the fact that the Commander-in-Chief of the American Armed Forces is a civilian.


----------



## Sharont2305

Mendocino said:


> This also reinforces the fact that the Commander-in-Chief of the American Armed Forces is a civilian.


As are the members of the RF in question.


----------



## limom

Sharont2305 said:


> As are the members of the RF in question.


Something must be lost in translation.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Oh lord I’m just watching the royal carol service and so far I think it’s weirdly amateurish.

I don’t understand why they didn’t re-record some of the performances when they hit so many wrong notes.

I mean that athlete reading the gospel and flubbing desperately needed another take. Then theyve got a Samantha Barks a famous dramatic *mezzo* singing the treble song ‘walking in the air’ and it doesn’t sound good pitched down at all.

Just seems a little cheap. Though Kate looked amazing in the dark red.

The setting is stunning too of course and the decorations and the choir but as annoyed as I get by kings college weird rearrangements of carols I think that this show isn’t a very good representation of British standards of music at all.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Another positive Hugh Bonneville is looking good. 

The holly and the ivy is really good. All the soloists are beautiful here. Shame the celebs aren’t at their standard


----------



## mikimoto007

jelliedfeels said:


> Oh lord I’m just watching the royal carol service and so far I think it’s weirdly amateurish.
> 
> I don’t understand why they didn’t re-record some of the performances when they hit so many wrong notes.
> 
> I mean that athlete reading the gospel and flubbing desperately needed another take. Then theyve got a Samantha Barks a famous dramatic *mezzo* singing the treble song ‘walking in the air’ and it doesn’t sound good pitched down at all.
> 
> Just seems a little cheap. Though Kate looked amazing in the dark red.
> 
> The setting is stunning too of course and the decorations and the choir but as annoyed as I get by kings college weird rearrangements of carols I think that this show isn’t a very good representation of British standards of music at all.


This is a carol service. That’s what happens at carol services. I certainly didn’t think Nicola Adams needed a retake.
I don’t need to see perfection, it certainly didn’t feel cheap to me. It seemed warm and personal.


----------



## jelliedfeels

mikimoto007 said:


> This is a carol service. That’s what happens at carol services. I certainly didn’t think Nicola Adams needed a retake.
> I don’t need to see perfection, it certainly didn’t feel cheap to me. It seemed warm and personal.


Well it’s personal taste but I don’t think they are doing any of them any favours by not getting their best take. Especially Sam Barks she’s a professional singer and she was having issues that could be resolved with direction and a retake. 

My secondary point would be that the other broadcast carol services, like Kings, have a very high standard of music - it’s Westminster abbey not the village church.


----------



## mikimoto007

jelliedfeels said:


> Well it’s personal taste but I don’t think they are doing any of them any favours by not getting their best take. Especially Sam Barks she’s a professional singer and she was having issues that could be resolved with direction and a retake.
> 
> My secondary point would be that the other broadcast carol services, like Kings, have a very high standard of music - it’s Westminster abbey not the village church.


 Of course, but I don’t think this needs to be like Kings. I go to Kings if I want a traditional carol service. This is different. I would rather something authentic in one take, rather than something perfect in multiple takes.


----------



## jelliedfeels

I


mikimoto007 said:


> Of course, but I don’t think this needs to be like Kings. I go to Kings if I want a traditional carol service. This is different. I would rather something authentic in one take, rather than something perfect in multiple takes.


I wouldn’t say authenticity and perfection are mutually exclusive in singing.

There are many professional singers who would love to be paid to rehearse and perform a solo and would be perfect  at the first take and every take. Most classical singers exclusively perform live at a high standard but they aren’t perceived have the _illustrious draw_ of over the hill celebs.

So yeah, I did think it came across as a bit cheap. I mean if they don’t sound good and you want people to tune in to see these celebs get them to do another take so they actually sound worth listening to.


----------



## mikimoto007

jelliedfeels said:


> I
> 
> I wouldn’t say authenticity and perfection are mutually exclusive in singing.
> 
> There are many professional singers who would love to be paid to rehearse and perform a solo and would be perfect  at the first take and every take. Most classical singers exclusively perform live at a high standard but they aren’t perceived have the _illustrious draw_ of over the hill celebs.
> 
> So yeah, I did think it came across as a bit cheap. I mean if they don’t sound good and you want people to tune in to see these celebs get them to do another take so they actually sound worth listening to.


Not mutually exclusive, but if you're having someone do the same thing over and over then I do think it becomes just another take.

I don't believe any performers were paid as part of this - I could be wrong in that, though.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress




----------



## Jayne1

gracekelly said:


> I particularly  liked the hat and honestly hope the period of the fascinator is coming to a close. Some of them looked really stupid. I have always liked Camilla’s hat selections.   I did like the symbolism of her wearing green as well.


I always thought that only the Brits could carry off those fascinators. But I do agree with you, Camilla can wear a hat and she can wear that jewellery.

What did I miss about the symbolism of wearing green?


----------



## Chanbal

Happy New Year to All!

*Mr Knauf (right) has been recognised in the New Year Honours…*

_He has been made a Lieutenant of the Royal Victorian Order, which is conferred for extraordinary services to the monarch or members of the Royal Family. A lieutenant is the second of the five grades of membership and will allow Mr Knauf, who will receive his gong at either Buckingham Palace or Windsor Castle, to put the letters LVO after his name.

*Mr Knauf said last night: ‘Working for the Prince and Princess of Wales was the honour of a lifetime.*_










						Royal aide who accused Meghan of bullying awarded in New Year Honours
					

Jason Knauf initially worked as joint head of communications for both Harry and Meghan and William and Kate. He subsequently made serious allegations about Meghan's alleged bullying.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## gracekelly

Jayne1 said:


> I always thought that only the Brits could carry off those fascinators. But I do agree with you, Camilla can wear a hat and she can wear that jewellery.
> 
> What did I miss about the symbolism of wearing green?


Green symbolizes renewal. New growth. New team, new regime


----------



## jelliedfeels

I was wondering, is that thing about royals not wearing dark nails true? I wouldn’t mind the money and prestige and the praise but I do love a black nail….


----------



## mikimoto007

Deleted - duplicate post


----------



## mikimoto007

jelliedfeels said:


> I was wondering, is that thing about royals not wearing dark nails true? I wouldn’t mind the money and prestige and the praise but I do love a black nail….


Me too!! I just wish I could do them better at home.

I think I said this before, but I honestly don't believe there's protocol around this type of thing. Possibly unwritten about shoulders being covered in some instances and hats, but not nail polish.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Jayne1 said:


> I always thought that only the Brits could carry off those fascinators. But I do agree with you, Camilla can wear a hat and she can wear that jewellery.
> 
> What did I miss about the symbolism of wearing green?


I think fascinators are a very mixed bag. They’ve got to be exactly the right size to your head or the proportion is way off. If someone like Stephen Jones is fitting your fascinator it’ll look interesting and fit but they do not thrive off the rack.  A hat is much easier to get right and they usually look much more sophisticated. 

I usually love a hairband everyday but I don’t like a headband for formal events - it’s far too casual and can look like you are wearing a scaled up child’s outfit.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

jelliedfeels said:


> I think fascinators are a very mixed bag. They’ve got to be exactly the right size to your head or the proportion is way off. If someone like Stephen Jones is fitting your fascinator it’ll look interesting and fit but they do not thrive off the rack.  A hat is much easier to get right and they usually look much more sophisticated.
> 
> I usually love a hairband everyday but I don’t like a headband for formal events - it’s far too casual and can look like you are wearing a scaled up child’s outfit.



I want to express a small pet peeve of mine not necessarily at you but in general. Kate does not wear fascinators, she actually hasn't worn one since she got married. She wears mostly cocktail, percher and pillbox style hats along with hatband and boater style hat mostly. Most people place any hat that is not a standard hat under the category as a fascinator but they are many different styles and each with a specific name.


----------



## 1LV

Chloe302225 said:


>



This is how it’s done.


----------



## sgj99

jelliedfeels said:


> I was wondering, is that thing about royals not wearing dark nails true? I wouldn’t mind the money and prestige and the praise but I do love a black nail….





mikimoto007 said:


> Me too!! I just wish I could do them better at home.
> 
> I think I said this before, but I honestly don't believe there's protocol around this type of thing. Possibly unwritten about shoulders being covered in some instances and hats, but not nail polish.


I read somewhere that QEII did not like noticeable nail polish.  She wore a very sheer pale pink.  As a sign of respect the women in the Firm adhered to her sentiment regarding nail polish.  I also read that she didn’t like her hands. She never wore any rings except for her wedding set as she didn’t want to call attention to them. 
Diana wore red but not until her marriage was over.  Maybe we’ll see some now.  Margrethe of Denmark always wears red.  CP Victoria as well as CP Mary and Queen Maxima wear dark colors at times.
* I don’t know why I know this useless information.  That space in my brain could be storing much more relevant information.


----------



## jelliedfeels

sgj99 said:


> I read somewhere that QEII did not like noticeable nail polish.  She wore a very sheer pale pink.  As a sign of respecting her opinion on this the women in the Firm adhered to her sentiment regarding nail polish.  I also read that she didn’t like her hands. She never wore any rings except for her wedding set as she didn’t wantto call attention to them.
> Diana wore red but not until her marriage was over.  Maybe we’ll see some now.  Margrethe of Denmark always wears red.  CP Victoria’s well as CP Mary and Queen Maxima wear dark colors at times.
> * I don’t know why I know this useless information.  That space in my brain could be storing much more relevant information.


Yes I was reading about Essie the other day and it said the queen wore ‘ballet slippers’ which is a very neutral French pink. That’s interesting and makes sense why she didn’t wear rings though I suppose you don’t want heirloom jewels to go through a lot of resizing too.


----------



## charlottawill

jelliedfeels said:


> Yes I was reading about Essie the other day and it said the queen wore ‘ballet slippers’ which is a very neutral French pink. That’s interesting and makes sense why she didn’t wear rings though I suppose you don’t want heirloom jewels to go through a lot of resizing too.


I recall reading that back in 2011, and the palace was not happy that the brand Butter made a color called "No More Waity Katie".


----------



## rose60610

Chloe302225 said:


>




OMG! Is Catherine wearing b-b-b-b-beige in some of these photos?? Oh the horror! I guess I never noticed because SHE DOESN'T WHINE AND FEEL SORRY FOR HERSELF.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## Chloe302225

sgj99 said:


> I read somewhere that QEII did not like noticeable nail polish.  She wore a very sheer pale pink.  As a sign of respect the women in the Firm adhered to her sentiment regarding nail polish.  I also read that she didn’t like her hands. She never wore any rings except for her wedding set as she didn’t want to call attention to them.
> Diana wore red but not until her marriage was over.  Maybe we’ll see some now.  Margrethe of Denmark always wears red.  CP Victoria as well as CP Mary and Queen Maxima wear dark colors at times.
> * I don’t know why I know this useless information.  That space in my brain could be storing much more relevant information.



I don't know if the part about her not liking her hands is very true because the Queen did actually wear the  cocktail rings in her jewellery collection regularly. I don't think it was always noticeable because she often wore gloves also.


----------



## Chloe302225




----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> I want to express a small pet peeve of mine not necessarily at you but in general. Kate does not wear fascinators, she actually hasn't worn one since she got married. She wears mostly cocktail, percher and pillbox style hats along with hatband and boater style hat mostly. Most people place any hat that is not a standard hat under the category as a fascinator but they are many different styles and each with a specific name.



I know I could google but would you mind giving a brief overview or introduction to those hat styles and what makes them different from fascinators?


----------



## Chloe302225

QueenofWrapDress said:


> I know I could google but would you mind giving a brief overview or introduction to those hat styles and what makes them different from fascinators?














The link to the below website will give you full details. Fall down the rabbit hole!!









						Glossary of Hat Types
					

Click on any of the graphics below for a detailed explanation of each hat type                                                                                          ……




					royalhats.net


----------



## Chloe302225

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5681671



They were spotted at Lapland UK.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5681696
> View attachment 5681697
> View attachment 5681697
> View attachment 5681698
> View attachment 5681699
> View attachment 5681700
> View attachment 5681701
> View attachment 5681702
> View attachment 5681703
> 
> 
> The link to the below website will give you full details. Fall down the rabbit hole!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossary of Hat Types
> 
> 
> Click on any of the graphics below for a detailed explanation of each hat type                                                                                          ……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royalhats.net



OMG that's a whole science. Thank you!


----------



## Chanbal

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5681696
> View attachment 5681697
> View attachment 5681697
> View attachment 5681698
> View attachment 5681699
> View attachment 5681700
> View attachment 5681701
> View attachment 5681702
> View attachment 5681703
> 
> 
> The link to the below website will give you full details. Fall down the rabbit hole!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossary of Hat Types
> 
> 
> Click on any of the graphics below for a detailed explanation of each hat type                                                                                          ……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royalhats.net





QueenofWrapDress said:


> OMG that's a whole science. Thank you!


I'll take this guide next time I'm in the market for a hat. I don't want to risk calling the Peach Basket hat, a bell lamp shade.   Happy New Year Everyone!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Chloe302225 said:


> View attachment 5681696
> View attachment 5681697
> View attachment 5681697
> View attachment 5681698
> View attachment 5681699
> View attachment 5681700
> View attachment 5681701
> View attachment 5681702
> View attachment 5681703
> 
> 
> The link to the below website will give you full details. Fall down the rabbit hole!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glossary of Hat Types
> 
> 
> Click on any of the graphics below for a detailed explanation of each hat type                                                                                          ……
> 
> 
> 
> 
> royalhats.net


Love this. 

I especially adore halo hats I wish they were more popular as they are just the perfect frame. 

I will say there’s some ambiguity with hats still as I understand Canadians call what the Brits and Americans call a beanie a toque whereas it looks more like a moulded or sewn than knitted style here. 

On fascinators point I think the problem is the whole hatinator grey area. I think a general distinction is a hat sits on your head whereas a fascinator is a decorated hair accessory. However you get hatinator which are usually a hat brim  and top attached to a headband or clips that sits on top rather than around the head but it still looks like at bay  then on the other hand a lot of elaborate picture hats and cocktail styles have to be secured to the head with pins and don’t actually fit the head either. 


I do think most fascinators sold are too small for anyone’s head so they end up looking a bit drunken tellytubby and if they were bigger they would look better but then they might also become hats so IDK.


To bring it back to K, she did wear more those feather on a clip style fascinators before she got married but thankfully I think the world has realised that fashion is not stylish  on anyone  and she’s got much better styles now. I’d quite like to see more of the men in hats in civilian dress too. I think hats would really smarten them up though they’d have to avoid fedoras due to memes.

I ignore the time H wore that cowboy hat because he looked like a drunk at a theme restaurant.


----------



## Chloe302225

Harry and William's relationship is now 'hanging by a thread'
					

The relationship between the Prince of Wales (left) and his estranged brother (right) is 'hanging by a thread' ahead of the publication of Harry's tell-all memoir, sources have said.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chloe302225 said:


> Harry and William's relationship is now 'hanging by a thread'
> 
> 
> The relationship between the Prince of Wales (left) and his estranged brother (right) is 'hanging by a thread' ahead of the publication of Harry's tell-all memoir, sources have said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## KEG66

CarryOn2020 said:


>



I do hope the other thread is unlocked soon. A break from the gruesome twosome was nice but there’s going to be a lot of new gossip and therefore a lot of analysis required very soon !


----------



## lallybelle

I did read a little summary of the "clips" from his interviews on Just Jared. So far it's the same ****. He claims they palnted stories blah blah blah. Claims they would have kept private if this wasn't the case. Ummm you already had deals in place with Netflix & etc before you left, my dude. Says he wants his father & brother back, but he wants family, not an institution. My eyes are already rolling...


----------



## CarryOn2020

lallybelle said:


> I did read a little summary of the "clips" from his interviews on Just Jared. So far it's the same ****. He claims they palnted stories blah blah blah. Claims they would have kept private if this wasn't the case. Ummm you already had deals in place with Netflix & etc before you left, my dude. Says he wants his father & brother back, but he wants family, not an institution. My eyes are already rolling...


Meanwhile W&K soldier onward, raising their kids and rising above the hate. As the saying goes, living well is indeed the best revenge.


----------



## gracekelly

I think the late Queen was trying to separate the family from the institution, but the current situation illustrates that it may be impossible to do. William has to consider his position as heir and that of his own heir. You can’t have the institution denigrated and look like you are supporting the person(s) doing it. William and Catherine are being trashed on a personal level and Harry is combining it with their position in the monarchy. It’s really a catch 22.


----------



## sdkitty

gracekelly said:


> I think the late Queen was trying to separate the family from the institution, but the current situation illustrates that it may be impossible to do. William has to consider his position as heir and that of his own heir. You can’t have the institution denigrated and look like you are supporting the person(s) doing it. William and Catherine are being trashed on a personal level and Harry is combining it with their position in the monarchy. It’s really a catch 22.


seems William has grown up but his brother still acts like a petulant child (albeit one with a WIFE)


----------



## Swanky

The other thread_ is_ open, so let's keep this one on topic please


----------



## gracekelly

Princess Kate and Prince William spotted on secret family outing with George, Charlotte and Louis
					

The Prince and Princess of Wales were spotted taking Prince George, Princess Charlotte and Prince Louis to Lapland UK during their Sandringham stay – details




					www.hellomagazine.com
				




This sounds like a fun place! Just shows that you can take the kids to regular place and have a regular family life.


----------



## rose60610

jelliedfeels said:


> I do think most fascinators sold are too small for anyone’s head so they end up looking a bit drunken tellytubby


----------



## Chanbal

gracekelly said:


> This sounds like a fun place! *Just shows that you can take the kids to regular place and have a regular family life.*


Will & Kate seem to be doing a great job raising their kids.









						Exclusive: Artist who inspired Prince George’s Christmas painting speaks out: 'They must be so proud'
					

The artist who inspired Prince George’s reindeer painting with her Christmas card design has reacted to the post.




					www.hellomagazine.com
				




_Prince George has inherited a "very promising family talent", taking after his grandfather King Charles who is known to have a great love for painting…

"Absolutely they would be proud," Hannah said. "Any parent is really proud of their children’s work, especially as it was such a lovely painting. They will have been proud of George like any parent is of the work their children do."

Prince George may be nine but the artist recognised great signs of promise in his artwork. She said: "He’s obviously got talent. He has an eye for form and colour. It was lovely. It was really lovely to see._"


----------



## Sharont2305

Chanbal said:


> Will & Kate seem to be doing a great job raising their kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Artist who inspired Prince George’s Christmas painting speaks out: 'They must be so proud'
> 
> 
> The artist who inspired Prince George’s reindeer painting with her Christmas card design has reacted to the post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hellomagazine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Prince George has inherited a "very promising family talent", taking after his grandfather King Charles who is known to have a great love for painting…
> 
> "Absolutely they would be proud," Hannah said. "Any parent is really proud of their children’s work, especially as it was such a lovely painting. They will have been proud of George like any parent is of the work their children do."
> 
> Prince George may be nine but the artist recognised great signs of promise in his artwork. She said: "He’s obviously got talent. He has an eye for form and colour. It was lovely. It was really lovely to see._"


My parents received that card this year, I had to do a double take when I saw it.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

CarryOn2020 said:


> Meanwhile W&K soldier onward, raising their kids and rising above the hate. As the saying goes, living well is indeed the best revenge.



I can't believe George is turning 10 this year.


----------



## EverSoElusive

William is always funny about more babies


----------



## lanasyogamama

That makes me think he’s actually involved with their care!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Curious to see if William will respond to these allegations. 









						Harry says William attacked him after calling Meghan 'difficult'
					

In an extraordinary excerpt from his upcoming autobiography Spare, Harry recalls what he describes as a physical attack by his sibling, now the Prince of Wales.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

mrsinsyder said:


> Curious to see if William will respond to these allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry says William attacked him after calling Meghan 'difficult'
> 
> 
> In an extraordinary excerpt from his upcoming autobiography Spare, Harry recalls what he describes as a physical attack by his sibling, now the Prince of Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


He shouldn’t.  Hazzi should have kept this one-sided version *private*. What’s next?  Diana slapped him?  Charles hit him?  
William has dignity that Hazz can only dream about.


----------



## mrsinsyder

CarryOn2020 said:


> He shouldn’t.  Hazzi should have kept this one-sided version *private*. What’s next?  Diana slapped him?  Charles hit him?
> William has dignity that Hazz can only dream about.


Sure, but whether it should be or not, it’s out there now. The palace responded publicly and quickly to the allegations about the racist lady with Camilla, so it feels like they’re not hesitant to respond publicly anymore.


----------



## Chloe302225

mrsinsyder said:


> Sure, but whether it should be or not, it’s out there now. The palace responded publicly and quickly to the allegations about the racist lady with Camilla, so it feels like they’re not hesitant to respond publicly anymore.



But that was something happening within their own camp, not anything directly to do with Harry and Meghan. They haven't responded to anything from them in years.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Chloe302225 said:


> But that was something happening within their own camp, not anything directly to do with Harry and Meghan. They haven't responded to anything from them in years.



I think their only answer besides silence should be letting their lawyers privatly and discreetly review if at some point a cease-and-desist letter or a lawsuit would be in order.


----------



## youngster

I think William will ignore it. According to Harry, Will shoved him during an argument. He didn't beat him up or punch him.  I question too, whether it's actually true since Harry is not really trustworthy at this point and has been caught in many inconsistencies and outright lies over the past 3 years.


----------



## LittleStar88

mrsinsyder said:


> Curious to see if William will respond to these allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry says William attacked him after calling Meghan 'difficult'
> 
> 
> In an extraordinary excerpt from his upcoming autobiography Spare, Harry recalls what he describes as a physical attack by his sibling, now the Prince of Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



This is such a trashy thing to do, airing private family business for a paycheck.

Harry Has no class. He just needs to go on Maury Povich and get it over with.

I expect William will ignore it, and also ignore Harry’s pleas to have his family back.


----------



## PurseUOut

mrsinsyder said:


> Curious to see if William will respond to these allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry says William attacked him after calling Meghan 'difficult'
> 
> 
> In an extraordinary excerpt from his upcoming autobiography Spare, Harry recalls what he describes as a physical attack by his sibling, now the Prince of Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



I wouldn't have pegged him to be an abuser  

What a POS. I can somewhat excuse his laziness and disrespect/disregard of his wife in public engagements but putting your hands on someone at his big age? What the hell is wrong with him?? You're supposed to be the future KING of England!!? If he can do that to a grown man (allegedly) who knows what could be going on behind close doors at home.


----------



## mrsinsyder

PurseUOut said:


> I wouldn't have pegged him to be an abuser
> 
> What a POS. I can somewhat excuse his laziness and disrespect/disregard of his wife in public engagements but putting your hands on someone at his big age? What the hell is wrong with him?? You're supposed to be the future KING of England!!? If he can do that to a grown man (allegedly) who knows what could be going on behind close doors at home.


Pun intended?


----------



## CarryOn2020

Imo there is no reason to believe Hazz is telling the truth. He has lied/misrepresented/deceived people on numerous occasions.  Nothing of this story has a _ring of truth_.  Besides, “_recollections may vary”, _especially after 3-4 years.


----------



## lalame

IMO he needs to address it. True or untrue, and we can never know what goes on behind the scenes for strangers, this is an abuse allegation. It's not gossip... someone is directly accusing him of assault.


----------



## DoggieBags

lalame said:


> IMO he needs to address it. True or untrue, and we can never know what goes on behind the scenes for strangers, this is an abuse allegation. It's not gossip... someone is directly accusing him of assault.


It’s a no win situation to address this. There were no witnesses so it is a he said vs he said story. Any attempt by William to address H’s recounting of this alleged altercation would merely lend credence to H’s tale.


----------



## CarryOn2020

KCIII and Andrew had their battles, too.

_Princes Andrew and Charles once battled over the throne – in a bathroom — and the royal row got so heated the Queen had to intervene.

The squabble unfolded Christmastime 1999 at Sandringham Estate, northeast of London, when Younger brother Andrew, then 39, refused to remove his toiletries from a bathroom earmarked for Prince Charles, 51, The Sun reported.









						Queen diffused Andrew and Charles’ ‘bizarre standoff’ over bathrooms
					

The squabble unfolded Christmastime 1999 at Sandringham Estate, northeast of London, when Younger brother Andrew refused to remove his toiletries from a bathroom earmarked for Prince Charles.




					nypost.com
				



_


----------



## mrsinsyder

CarryOn2020 said:


> KCIII and Andrew had their battles, too.
> 
> _Princes Andrew and Charles once battled over the throne – in a bathroom — and the royal row got so heated the Queen had to intervene.
> 
> The squabble unfolded Christmastime 1999 at Sandringham Estate, northeast of London, when Younger brother Andrew, then 39, refused to remove his toiletries from a bathroom earmarked for Prince Charles, 51, The Sun reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Queen diffused Andrew and Charles’ ‘bizarre standoff’ over bathrooms
> 
> 
> The squabble unfolded Christmastime 1999 at Sandringham Estate, northeast of London, when Younger brother Andrew refused to remove his toiletries from a bathroom earmarked for Prince Charles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


All of these men have well-documented tempers really.


----------



## PurseUOut

A verbal squabble is not physical assault.


----------



## lalame

DoggieBags said:


> It’s a no win situation to address this. There were no witnesses so it is a he said vs he said story. Any attempt by William to address H’s recounting of this alleged altercation would merely lend credence to H’s tale.



There's many ways addressing it could go but I just don't see how they can totally ignore such an accusation. And to be honest I would think worse of them if they did not address it... I'd say the same for any celebrity who is accused of assault, sexual assault, or another violent act by the alleged victim in such a public way. If it's totally untrue, at least confirm for people it's totally untrue and explain what happened in your perspective.


----------



## Gal4Dior

This is more of their one sided propaganda.

It is absolute utter BS that Sparry did nothing, but let Will assault him. A grown man being threatened physically in a split second (since he claimed it happened too fast) didn’t have one instinct to fight back to protect himself??? 

For sure he escalated that fight, and for sure he fought back. However, he whinges better than he fights back, and rather risk embarrassment, he frames this fight like Will was the only one ready throw down. 

Also, how much of the koolaid you drinking to think that your brother gets his opinion of your stupid wife FROM THE PRESS.

Harry. Seek help.


----------



## PurseUOut

Yes, he is accusing William of what would be a crime in most Western countries.


----------



## DoggieBags

lalame said:


> There's many ways addressing it could go but I just don't see how they can totally ignore such an accusation. And to be honest I would think worse of them if they did not address it... I'd say the same for any celebrity who is accused of assault, sexual assault, or another violent act by the alleged victim in such a public way. If it's totally untrue, at least confirm for people it's totally untrue and explain what happened in your perspective.


H has shown over the past few years that he has merely a passing acquaintance with truth. He’s been caught in one lie after another. After ignoring all the other accusations the gruesome twosome have made since Megxit, to single out this one accusation with a response would be an acknowledgement from William that there is actually some truth to H’s tale. You can’t pick and choose which accusations to respond to without opening yourself up to a lot more questions.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Plus this is just the first thing we’re hearing about what’s in the book. If he responds now and there are 20 more allegations, what does he do then?


----------



## PurseUOut

As litigious as Harry and Meghan are, I don't think he would risk a massive libel and defamation suit from disclosing a made-up incident.


----------



## youngster

DoggieBags said:


> H has shown over the past few years that he has merely a passing acquaintance with truth. He’s been caught in one lie after another. After ignoring all the other accusations the gruesome twosome have made since Megxit, to single out this one accusation with a response would be an acknowledgement from William that there is actually some truth to H’s tale. You can’t pick and choose which accusations to respond to without opening yourself up to a lot more questions.



I agree. I think they'll ignore it.  Or, they'll come out with . . . _ recollections vary_ . . . because they probably do vary.  For all we know, Harry said something particularly rude or nasty that he has conveniently left out of his version.

Harry does come across as a wuss though, for all that he spent some serious time in the military and in Afghanistan.  _Will broke my necklace!_  He should have called the police if he was so scared.  Few people are arrested and charged for shoving their brother though.  The jails would be filled night after night after night lol.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Tbh I think this is the most interesting thing I’ve heard about William since… god knows what.


----------



## lalame

What throws me too is why Harry would still want to be around William after that if it were true, much less want to repair the relationship (per the interview)? Is their relationship just kind of tumultuous like that and it's normal? If a relative assaulted me and treated me the way that moment was portrayed, they'd be dead to me.


----------



## youngster

mrsinsyder said:


> Tbh I think this is the most interesting thing I’ve heard about William since… god knows what.



Will has a temper, so does Harry, so does Charles, so do most people when pushed far enough. 

If Harry demeans Kate or takes a shot at her in his book, he might want to take some self-defense lessons before ever heading back to the UK.    For some reason, I don't think Will would react well to that.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don’t hold much stock in Harry’s claims. If anything I feel like he should be watching how his dad is managing prince Andrew. Because this is going to be a lesson for William on how to manage pesty siblings.


----------



## sdkitty

mrsinsyder said:


> Curious to see if William will respond to these allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry says William attacked him after calling Meghan 'difficult'
> 
> 
> In an extraordinary excerpt from his upcoming autobiography Spare, Harry recalls what he describes as a physical attack by his sibling, now the Prince of Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


DM is a tabloid


----------



## mrsinsyder

sdkitty said:


> DM is a tabloid


Half of these threads are made up of tweets from anonymous accounts; I think a DailyMail story will be okay.


----------



## Debbini

Hairy accusing William of knocking him down, what a joke, he probably tripped over his feet. Poor guy, the worse thing that happened was that the dog lost his bowl. I feel bad for William and Kate having these two as "family." It's obvious Hairy and Meegain both have mental issues that Really need addressed by professional help asap.


----------



## PurseUOut

If William had so much of a scratch on him no telling what he would have done to Harry. Harry is smart. He knows he was powerless against the heir and restrained himself without retaliating like an adult with something to lose. Now it's clear William was allegedly the aggressor.

Judging by this the man could handle himself if he wanted to.


----------



## kcf68

I believe it!  Many siblings tussle.  I just think Prince Harry  is a bit sensitive to their fighting and felt hurt!


----------



## Gal4Dior

Honestly, I just want to tell Sparry to nut it up. He’s near 40. Stop whinging and making yourself look bad for money bc you have no skills.

Jeebus. No one cares about your ugly necklace or that cheap dog bowl. They are probably better off broken, anyway.


----------



## youngster

lalame said:


> What throws me too is why Harry would still want to be around William after that if it were true, much less want to repair the relationship (per the interview)? Is their relationship just kind of tumultuous like that and it's normal? If a relative assaulted me and treated me the way that moment was portrayed, they'd be dead to me.



It's just another inconsistency that someone should ask Harry to explain.  Why does he want his father and brother back exactly, since he clearly does not like either of them, and how does he think his book will help in that endeavor?   I think "the shove" was not really that big of a deal to Harry.   But, it was a way to embarrass his brother for losing his temper (if it indeed happened) and he wouldn't pass up the opportunity since he clearly has issues about being #5 or #6 or wherever he is in the hierarchy currently.


----------



## rose60610

mrsinsyder said:


> been caught in numerous lieCurious to see if William will respond to these allegations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry says William attacked him after calling Meghan 'difficult'
> 
> 
> In an extraordinary excerpt from his upcoming autobiography Spare, Harry recalls what he describes as a physical attack by his sibling, now the Prince of Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



IMO if there were any shred of truth to this, why wasn't it mentioned in the Oprah interview?  Or their Netflix shows? Or Meghan's podcasts? What I see is a drip drip drip for a buck buck buck. All Harry and Meghan have for income is to slam the BRF any way they can. They've already been caught in DOCUMENTED numerous lies. Their credibility is at about zero. Take into account Meghan's own personal history. She has burned every bridge she's ever been associated with. Her father is dying. She flew to Uvalde, Texas for a photo op but can't be bothered to see her own father. 

In Chicago news today, Frank DeLuca died at age 84 in prison. I'm trying to make an analogy here. Here's a partial cut/paste in an attempt to portray how a woman manipulated her lover into killing her own family.

_ "DeLuca and Columbo were convicted of the shooting deaths of Columbo's parents, Frank and Mary, and the death of her 13-year-old brother Michael, who was stabbed 87 times with scissors.

Patricia Columbo instigated, planned and participated in the crime, according to Rose, who said the then-19-year-old attempted to recruit two hit men eight months before the murders occurred. Ultimately, Columbo manipulated DeLuca, her married 37-year-old lover, into killing her family by falsely claiming her father planned to have her and DeLuca killed, Rose said."_

I think we can all agree that Harry isn't the brightest bulb in the chandelier. I'm not saying Harry could be talked into killing a 13 year old by stabbing him 87 times with scissors. What I am saying is that if one takes away all the allegations made by H&M against the BRF, what do they have left? Nothing. Zilch. Nada. They are making a living by slandering the family that gave them a 50 million dollar wedding, a multi million dollar house, servants, private jet travel, all the perks of royalty, designer wardrobes, and whatever else. Was Meghan attacked in the media? Sure. Media coverage was IMO about 99.99% favorable. So there were a few nasty things. Oh effing boo hoo. Their claims that the BRF were mean and racist toward her? Considering their credibility track record, they have a high bar to clear before being given the benefit of doubt. 

If the BRF were soooooooooo horrible horrible horrible, then why didn't Harry break off before meeting Meghan? Why would he bring her into a family that was so "vicious" that you'd want to leave all the perks of royal life? Meghan appears, moves in with Harry, gathers nosegay bouquets from the kiddies, (says "I can't believe we're not getting paid for this" as if being given everything they have isn't enough, but I digress) goes back and forth to Paris for wedding dress fittings, gets Harry to the altar with the Clooney's, Beckham's, Oprah, etc en tow. 

When they broke off they said they "wanted privacy".  Once they got to Montecito all they've done is to elbow their way into every hired camera. Cameras that "bring flashbacks" to Diana's death for Harry. He loves the cameras now! 

Allegations? Harry's word against William's. Let's consider motives. Who's making the money off the book? Not William. Between Oprah, Netflix and Spotify these particular allegations haven't come up. Oh wait! NOW THERE'S A BOOK TO SELL!


----------



## rose60610

Gal4Dior said:


> Honestly, I just want to tell Sparry to nut it up. He’s near 40. Stop whinging and making yourself look bad for money bc you have no skills.
> 
> Jeebus. No one cares about your *ugly necklace or that cheap dog bowl.* They are probably better off broken, anyway.



What necklace? What dog bowl? The only thing real is the money he has to make off the book. So he badmouths his family. Yet, yet, yet, yet "he wants his father and brother back".  Good luck with that.


----------



## PurseUOut

Harry is promoting a book and certain things are designed for sensationalism.

Secondly, if the altercation is true, it's understandable how Harry may love William but also know how deeply mentally disturbed he is and want him to get professional help. For a man of pedigree bred to be King of England, assaulting your brother behind closed doors is very deranged. Harry would also know if that behavior has translated to other areas of William's life outside of the KP leaks and trash articles about his sister-in-law. Maybe there are additional motivations for leaking this incident - is he also protecting other, more vulnerable members of his family who may not have a voice? What about the affair rumors? Nobody knows. At this point, all I care about is whether this is true or not. If Harry is lying, then he deserves to be sued out the ass because abuse is never something to allege and ruin someone's reputation behind.


----------



## tiktok

All the Harry defenders conveniently ignore the fact that the background to William’s anger in all this is Meghan bullying palace staff, as explained in Lacie’s book (which H&M never sued him for, so we know what that means). I’m sure Harry was calm, collected and respectful as he’s always been (racial slurs and assaulting photographers aside) when defending his wife against horrendous allegations with plenty of proof, while William (the abusive mentally deranged bully) is the only one whose temper flared. Because there were never any accusations of Harry and Meghan acting in a deranged way, lying or manipulating people to fit their narrative. NEVER. So the truth must be that William is deranged and poor lamb Harry is innocent. 

Also gotta say I envy people who never had an altercation where their sibling pushed them or they pushed their sibling in the heat of an argument. They might want to teach enlightenment in the closest ashram to their home.


----------



## PurseUOut

Do adults just go around shoving people to the ground and fighting whenever there is conflict? Like how can any defend that. We just saw that poor football player who went into cardiac arrest supposedly caused from impact to his chest. Anything could happen when you put your hands on someone. I've had my share of verbal knockdowns with my siblings and silent treatment but never physical altercations as adults with children of our own.


----------



## tiktok

PurseUOut said:


> Do adults just go around shoving people to the ground and fighting whenever there is conflict? Like how can any defend that. We just saw that poor football player who went into cardiac arrest supposedly caused from impact to his chest. Anything could happen when you put your hands on someone. I've had my share of verbal knockdowns with my siblings and silent treatment but never physical altercations as adults with children of our own.


Let’s play a scenario:
- Harry and William heatedly arguing about dear Meg’s bullying of staff in a tight space (that kitchen doesn’t look huge from the photos)
- Harry is pissed (say like he was with that photographer he assaulted) and gets aggressive with Will, stepping into his personal space and pointing a finger at him
- Will shoves him away to get some space
- Harry slips on the dog bowl and falls

Harry: “Will assaulted me”.
Reality: Harry is just as much to blame and it was an accident anyway.

When you flat out lie for 3 years, the chances you all of a sudden tell the absolute truth when the other side never complains never explains are… minuscule.
But if you believe Harry tells the whole truth and nothing but the truth after being caught in endless lies I have a Nigerian prince for you.


----------



## PurseUOut

I think I'm going to give more credence to the guy who was silent about his family outside of one interview for 6 years prior to his book release vs. the guy who consistently leaked BS to the press about his sister-in-law most of that time.

I'm also going to give more credence to the guy who knows how to master his emotions and have physical restraint than one who doesn't. 

Also going to give more credence to the guy who speaks and owns his truth instead of passive aggressively hiding behind the press to 'communicate' what he feels.


----------



## LittleStar88

Well… We are only hearing one side of the story. There are probably three sides: Harry’s side, Will’s side, and the truth.

No one was there to see it so we don’t know if Harry instigated some aspect either verbally or physically.

We don’t know if getting physical is the norm for these two in how they hash things out.

Given Harry’s track record for not telling/twisting the truth (he seems to take the revisionist history approach), I have a very hard time believing that he stood there like a limp dick and allowed himself to be shouted at and pushed around.


----------



## scarlet555

Brothers fighting?  Never ever heard of it… Dumb sh!t like Harry… would easily tick off any brothers…. The bad part is Harry selling it for millions… what a complete piece of work he is…. making William out to be the bully-please … no one with a brain is going to believe it…


----------



## LittleStar88

scarlet555 said:


> Brothers fighting?  Never ever heard of it… Dumb sh!t like Harry… would easily tick off any brothers…. The bad part is Harry selling it for millions… what a complete piece of work he is…. making William out to be the bully-please … no one with a brain is going to believe it…



The other thing that’s weird to me… Harry called his therapist after the fight. But that same year TW was allegedly suicidal and he couldn’t figure out how to get her some help? Someone please help me understand this.

Whether or not Will pushed Harry, I feel sorry for Will being put in this position. Having private family matters being published like this is so wrong. If there’s more in the book about Will and Catherine then Harry better not go to the coronation. How could he even show his face, be around Will, etc.


----------



## PurseUOut

Do you really think Harry could have thrown blows with the future King of England, even in self-defense? Why do you think William taunted him to hit him back (excerpt below)?

And they aren't just brothers. They are not kids who don't know any better. This is the future Mad King of England, married, father who allegedly assaulted another working member of the monarchy in his home.


----------



## KEG66

PurseUOut said:


> Do you really think Harry could have thrown blows with the future King of England, even in self-defense? Why do you think William taunted him to hit him back (excerpt below)?
> 
> And they aren't just brothers. They are not kids who don't know any better. This is the future Mad King of England, married, father who allegedly assaulted another working member of the monarchy in his home.
> 
> View attachment 5683713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5683714
> 
> View attachment 5683715


Yeah sure “she was terribly sad”probably one tear left eye. Oh that’s right there was nobody else to witness the “attack” Recollections may vary.


----------

